# What did you eat yesterday?



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

Jill said:


> Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.



I wondered if I might get such a reaction


----------



## Northerner

Jill said:


> Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:
> 
> Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
> Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
> Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).



Sounds lovely Jill!


----------



## burnsyboy

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.



breakfast....porridge
lunch....10am cheese and ham roll wholemeal
            1pm  cheese and ham roll wholemeal
dinner   5pm chicken and ham ommelette with stir fry bean shoots and veg
            7pm bannana and low fat yougurt
            9.30 bed with the ipad


----------



## Lauren

Breakfast: Fruit toast and a green smoothie

Snack: Banana

Lunch: 'Dr Juice' (beetroot, ginger, celery, lemon, 2 apples, half a carrot), and a microwave meal consisting of falafel, bulgar wheat and tomato saucy stuff

Dinner: Stuffed mushrooms and a small green salad, a juice made from apple, lemon and fennel and a munchie cookie to finish


----------



## HelenM

Breakfast porridge (38g oatmeal/semi skimmed milk) mixed berries
Lunch smoked salmon sandwich made with Burgen. Handful of home grown cocktail tomatoes and mixed leaves.
(Bread  brought back form UK  so last sandwich for 6 months. The only bread I can  get  suitable for sandwiches is horrendous American 'sandwich bread here. Alternatives are better just not sandwich shaped) 
Dinner: roasted veg.(aubergine, redpepper, onion, courgette) with whiting fillets topped with a little parmesan.   New potatoes.


----------



## macabee

Breakfast: Muesli & black coffee

Lunch: Rocket/goats cheese & figs~rump of lamb with anchovies and rosemary with roast veg~ fruit platter and coffee

Supper: slice of rye bread & tea

BS +2 hrs after lunch+6.3


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.





Breakfast - cheese on toast (2 x rnds) 

Lunch - none, just not very hungry

Evening meal - oops!  Poole's Minced beef & onion Pie / chips (chippy ones, but not very many)


----------



## Steff

Brekkie - boiled egg and toasted soldiers
lunch southern fried chick wrap 2 belvita things lol
tea-smoked salmon grilled with new pots french beans and carrotts


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Brekkie - boiled egg and toasted soldiers
> lunch southern fried chick wrap 2 belvita things lol
> tea-smoked salmon grilled with new pots french beans and carrotts



tea smoked salmon??? oooo very posh!!!..never tried that, would love to tho!!


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> tea smoked salmon??? oooo very posh!!!..never tried that, would love to tho!!



blame where i work one of the gals bought 2 and only wanted one so i kindly took it off her hands lol


----------



## MaryPlain

Wow, people don't seem to be eating much at all. It would be interesting to know how many people are trying to lose weight!

I'm trying to lose weight, I'm using Fitday.com to keep track of my nutrition.

Yesterday I got up too late for breakfast.

I had a 9-bar (hemp and seeds with carob topping - more satisfying than a cereal bar and about 12g carbs) and a small banana for brunch.

For a no carb snack I had a couple of slices of quorn.

For dinner I made a huge dish of roasted veg, with green pepper, mushrooms, onion, celery and cherry tomatoes, with a handful of dried apricots for iron and a drizzling of olive oil, and stirred in 50g Alpini light salad cheese. Followed that with a Shape yoghurt and a delicious chocolate orange biscuit.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Steff said:


> tea-smoked salmon grilled with new pots french beans and carrotts




That sounds lovely, it might just go on my meal plan next week


----------



## heasandford

I wonder if I should do this every day, more likely than keeping a diary! 
My results are even more rubbish than usual at the moment, I am trying splitting my Lantus to stop highs in the evening, but it doesn't seem to be working. My Sd has never been lower than 3 and is currently around 4.5+

Breakfast: Branflakes with skimmed milk (I know, I know, but I've had it all my adult life and it never used to be a problem!) 
Lunch: Cheese & onion wholemeal sandwich, apple
Dinner: Roasted home-grown vegetables (courgettes, tomatoes,onions) spoonful of harissa, 3 small new potatoes, fruit salad of raspberries, strawberries, orange. Chocolate biscuit at friends house later. 

High all day, corrections before meals, Hypo at midnight - why??


----------



## FM001

Porridge for breakfast.

Burgen chicken salad sandwich for lunch and apple.

Evening meal pork chops, new potatoes, pea's, carrots, broccoli, yorkshire puds and gravy.


----------



## lucy123

As it was my 50th Birthday yesterday - you really do not want to know!! I will keep it to myself rather than put evil thoughts in your heads!


----------



## Newtothis

Breakfast: Bowl of All Bran and Semi-skimmed milk (high fibre breakfast for stomach condition) 
Snack: a juicy red apple
Lunch: wholemeal toast; low fat cottage cheese with chili & fresh prawns
Dinner: Homemade shepherds pie with lean mince. 

Drank between 3 - 4 pints of water with lemon, and tea with semi-skimmed milk.

Wasn't usually my 5 a day meal but OH makes the most fantastic shepherds pie and it was a treat...

Due to stomach condition have to ensure I eat foods that are easily digestable and high in fibre...


----------



## Newtothis

lucy123 said:


> As it was my 50th Birthday yesterday - you really do not want to know!! I will keep it to myself rather than put evil thoughts in your heads!



Hope you enjoyed it... hope the cake was yummy


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast yesterday was a 9 bar and a small banana.

Lunchtime a couple of slices of quorn, a nectarine and a mug of cocoa made with soy milk.

Afternoon snack - bag of sunbites.

Dinner a large salad with romaine lettuce, celery, grated carrot, red pepper, white cabbage, cucumber and cherry tomatoes (in which I totally overestimated the carb content) with a low carb wrap with toasted cheese, followed by a large orange.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

heasandford said:


> I wonder if I should do this every day, more likely than keeping a diary!
> My results are even more rubbish than usual at the moment, I am trying splitting my Lantus to stop highs in the evening, but it doesn't seem to be working. My Sd has never been lower than 3 and is currently around 4.5+
> 
> Breakfast: Branflakes with skimmed milk (I know, I know, but I've had it all my adult life and it never used to be a problem!)
> Lunch: Cheese & onion wholemeal sandwich, apple
> Dinner: Roasted home-grown vegetables (courgettes, tomatoes,onions) spoonful of harissa, 3 small new potatoes, fruit salad of raspberries, strawberries, orange. Chocolate biscuit at friends house later.
> 
> High all day, corrections before meals, Hypo at midnight - why??



Sorry to hear you're going through it at the mo. Might there be any advantage in 'eating boring' for a while (at least for some meals) to reduce variables?

Are you fasting-testing your basal tweaks? (broken record!) Only asked cos I had a crazy period at the start of our holiday where suddenly (over around 2 days) my basal requirements rose from 10ish u a day to over 14u! The less predictable holiday eating made it much harder to spot, but things have been way more settled since (despite including just as many bonkers meal variations). I had to just wing it rather than test properly, but overnights suggest I've ended up with it about right.

Hope you get off the gluco-coaster soon. Sounds no fun at all.


----------



## Northerner

Yesterday I had:

Breakfast - 1 slice Burgen toast
Lunch - Salmon salad sandwich on Burgen bread, banana
Tea - quiche lorraine, oven chips and mixed salad, yoghurt


----------



## cherrypie

Breakfast....Porridge with seeds, chopped nuts and stewed apple.
Lunch.........Homemade chicken, veg and butter bean soup.
Dinner........Smoked haddock, spinach, runner beans and new pots.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yours sounds lovely Cherrypie!

Yesterday for me was

Breakfast: 2 slices Burgen toast
Lunch: Ham salad burgen sarnie and apple
Eve meal: Sausages & mash with veg and gravy (I seem to be very lucky where mashed spuds are concerned, even managed a Roses or two later!)


----------



## Raymond

Is Burgen Bread freely available in shops? Asda / Tesco? I just normally make a beeline for my Warburtons but everyone seems to be eating it on here so think I'll give it a try. Lots of great ideas for meals btw.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Raymond said:


> Is Burgen Bread freely available in shops? Asda / Tesco? I just normally make a beeline for my Warburtons but everyone seems to be eating it on here so think I'll give it a try. Lots of great ideas for meals btw.



Yup. Most supermarkets and many smaller 'express'/'metro' types too.

Very seedy (so lower in GI than most other breads) and very tasty. Comes in at about 12g CHO per slice.


----------



## SimplesL

Breakfast 2 weetabix & mug of decaf tea

Lunch Ham sandwich in 2 slices of our favorite Burgen. Weight watchers yogurt & piec of fruit. & mug of decaf tea

PM: apple before 1 hour approx before I hit the gym

Dinner: Piece of gammon a few new pots & carrotts. Oh & glass of diet/caffine free coke.


----------



## pgcity

This is a great thread. Don't we all eat really well. Yesterday was

Porrige
Cheese on toast (yes it was burgen bread) plus coleslaw and 2 finger mint kitkat
Pasta , Tom sauce with chck peas and halo I cheese, choc mousse
Sugar free jelly and cream
Chunk of brie


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> Breakfast - cheese on toast (2 x rnds)
> 
> Lunch - none, just not very hungry
> 
> Evening meal - oops!  Poole's Minced beef & onion Pie / chips (chippy ones, but not very many)




Yesterday - 16/08/2012 - for me was

Breakfast - tomatoes on toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - tuna & mayo sandwich (2 x rnds)
cup soup

Evening meal - Pooles meat & potato pie
bread (1 x rnd)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

pgcity said:


> This is a great thread. Don't we all eat really well.




Apart from me   but i'm getting some good ideas from this brilliant thread.




Raymond said:


> I Lots of great ideas for meals btw.




Agreed! Sitting here reading through all these lovely meals everyone's eating & doing my meal plan in my head.


----------



## heasandford

cherrypie said:


> Breakfast....Porridge with seeds, chopped nuts and stewed apple.
> Lunch.........Homemade chicken, veg and butter bean soup.
> Dinner........Smoked haddock, spinach, runner beans and new pots.



ooh, can I have the soup recipe!!


----------



## novorapidboi26

Does no one have a bite before bed.........?


----------



## heasandford

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear you're going through it at the mo. Might there be any advantage in 'eating boring' for a while (at least for some meals) to reduce variables?
> 
> Are you fasting-testing your basal tweaks? (broken record!) Only asked cos I had a crazy period at the start of our holiday where suddenly (over around 2 days) my basal requirements rose from 10ish u a day to over 14u! The less predictable holiday eating made it much harder to spot, but things have been way more settled since (despite including just as many bonkers meal variations). I had to just wing it rather than test properly, but overnights suggest I've ended up with it about right.
> 
> Hope you get off the gluco-coaster soon. Sounds no fun at all.



You are so kind, I feel like a repeating record! I do have the same breakfast and virtually the same lunch every day, but still get wild variations in the results. I am on my own until Wednesday so I am going to try and eat the same thing every day at the same time! Is that sufficiently boring?! Any thoughts about what foods are boring?! 

It was fasting testing that made me decide to change my Lantus regime despite discouragement from my consultant and DSN, they are hoping a pump will make the difference and I do hope they are right, but I am always shocked at the range of results I get. 

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this great thread - I'll post today's food up to now!
Breakfast: Branflakes & skimmed milk (Hypo at 12.30pm)
Lunch: Small tortilla style omelet  (onions/tomatoes/sausage/courgettes/2 leftover new potatoes), 1/2 slice toast, orange, handful of nuts
Not yet had - Dinner: Salmon wrapped in parma ham, baked in oven, new potatoes, green beans, spinach, raspberries and strawberries

Tonight I will also have 2 pieces of heavyweight dark chocolate and a glass of wine - despite the levels!


----------



## Jill

Yesterday:

Breakfast:  Two oat cakes with peanut butter and small fromage frais.
Lunch:  Veggie sausage, fried egg and tomatoes, half slice fried seedy bread.
Dinner:  Broccoli cheese bake, mixed salad, coleslaw.  Square of choc. and OF COURSE, glass of wine.

This thread is very useful - lots of ideas.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 17/08/2012 - for me was

Breakfast - tomatoes on toast (hovis white bread) (2 x rnds)

Lunch - none

Evening meal - pizza (1/4) (my DS finished off the rest !)
Garlic bread (2 x small round pieces)


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast:  Lizi's Granola with muesli, flax seeds and soya milk

Lunch: carrot, sliced white cabbage, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, celery and Alpini light cheese, banana

Mid afternoon - nectarine - very ripe 

Dinner: Indian takeaway: half of two vegetable side dishes: cauliflower bhaji and Dall samber, three poppadums, glass of Rose

Evening treat because it's the weekend: a weight-watcher's choc-ice and three Hotel Chocolate chocolates


----------



## Nicky1970

Breakfast:       1 x poached egg on 1 toast 
Mid-morning:   1 x banana
Lunch:           1 roll - ham and tomato on rye and wheat
Mid-afternoon: 1 x small apple
Dinner:           Chicken tagine with couccous. 1 x pear.
Evening snack: 1 stick celery topped with crabmeat.


----------



## SueinFrance

Breakfast: Porridge I make it with water in the microwave then add Agave syrup & semi-skimmed milk
Midmorning ( was hiking) cereal bar
Lunch: Wholewheat ham & tzatziki sandwich
Midafternoon plain yogourt & small pear
Dinner Brandade de morue (Basque dish of saltcod, potatoes & olive oil) peas. (This was a rare readymade meal for us as we got in very late from mountain trip)
And a couple of glasses of red!

PS what is Burgen bread?


----------



## Steff

Bad girl yesterday 
breakfast-crossiant with blueberry jam
lunch-lunch tongue in wholemeal batches
mid afternoon-bag of cashews (small)
tea-chicken jalfrezi,naan,onion bhaji and white rice 

please no one take up this menu it was just a treat for the weekend lol


----------



## pgcity

Breakfast- porrige
Dinner - quiche, salad, curly wurly
Tea- cauli cheese, veggie burger, new pots, broccoli, mini magnum
Snack before bed- Greek yogurt


----------



## cherrypie

Scrambled egg on Bergen toast with mushrooms.
Mackerel salad.
Chicken stir fry with a few noodles.

Large Gin and Tonic. Handful of Almonds.  It was Saturday.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 18/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (hovis white bread) (2 x rnds)

Lunch - Sausage roll (Greenhalgh's) 

Evening meal - none


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast - 22g Lizi's Granola, 23g Tesco's no added salt/sugar muesli, 15g ground flaxseed, soya milk (I weigh them because I find it very difficult to judge otherwise - total carbs 25g)

Lunch - late lunch in a tapas bar as we were out: glass of cava, small piece of spanish omelette, some spanish cheese and a green salad. Overdosed on insulin for the spanish omelette and because the cava tasted like a sweet-ish one.

Dinner - as lunch was so late we just treated ourselves to dessert: small slice of toffee and pecan roulade. Had a small handful of extra pecans for protein.


----------



## heasandford

My 4 day menu!

Breakfast  - branflakes & skimmed milk (same bowl, known amount calculated)
Lunch - 'skippers in tomato sauce' & cucumber sandwich in burgen bread, 3 cherry tomatoes, mini pepper, little gem lettuce, celery, satsuma
Dinner - Hairy Bikers 'Special Cassoulet' with greens, fruit salad of strawberries, orange pieces, passion fruit.
Small glass wine and 2 pieces dark chocolate later. 

It's the sitting down with my Saturday paper in the evening I struggle with ! The cassoulet was nicely filling though!


----------



## grufflybear

Breakfast - Two slices homemade spelt bread, with a little unsalted butter.
Two small kipper fillets, fried with spoon of rapeseed oil but drained on kitchen paper before serving.

Lunch - Salad and crustless quiche

Dinner - Light Chicken curry - all home made with a little rapeseed oil, generous quantities of cauliflower, endame beans and a small portion wholegrain rice.
Cup of raspberries and small pot greek yogurt.

During day about 6 cups of tea with just splash of full fat milk

All contents are measured and calorie counted to just under 1900 for the day


----------



## Jimbo

You guys are so good. You eat stuff that I have never even heard of.
I wish I had the same capability, I survive on a very simple (probably boring) diet eating pretty much the same stuff day in, day out with only a little variety. Most of it is bad for me so, now I eat much smaller portions and nothing like the amount of rubbish that I once went through.
My daily diet usually follows only slight variations, usually in the evening meal.
7.00 a.m. Breakfast, a bowl of cheerios and semi skimmed milk.
11.00 a.am. Morning break, 1 slice wholemeal bread with Bertolli spread and chicken, a Banana and a can of Diet caffeine free Coke. 
3.00p.m. Lunch, 5 slices wholemeal bread with Bertolli spread and chicken, an apple and a can of Diet caffeine free Coke.
6.30 p.m. Dinner, Mince and gravy with pasta and another diet coke.
10.00p.m. Supper, two milk chocolate digestives or a low fat yoghurt plus more diet coke. 
When I look at what you guys eat I feel like a pig and that's after a major reduction in what I consume.
I am so envious of your self discipline 
My only saving grace is that my work is pretty heavy and I usually walk at least three miles a night, so I get plenty of exercise.


----------



## cherrypie

Dear Jimbo.

How about swapping some of the bread for vegetables and salad.   You don't have much in the way of veg or any fruit except a banana.  Is that something you don't like?


----------



## Jimbo

I would if I could cherrypie, veg and me don't mix, well, except, potatoes, carrots, brocolli, lettuce and mange-tout. 
I am also restricted to what soups I will eat because I have a severe allergy to lentils and a complete dislike of tomatoes.
When it comes to fruit it's apples (Granny Smiths or nothing) banana's, strawberries and grapes. I love canned peaches but they have way too much sugar.
I know, I am a right fussy b. bu... beggar.   sorry!


----------



## cherrypie

You could have the tinned peaches Jimbo if you bought the ones in natural juice and strained it off and your meter readings agreed with having them.  Strawberries are O.K. too.

Do you test your blood sugars before and 2hrs. after a meal?


----------



## Well.legless.69

I'm loving getting new ideas on what to eat lol have started buying burgen bread & one of my sons is now obsessed with it lol also trying to cut done on white carbs & eating muesli & granola this past week I'd never ever tried them lol


----------



## Jimbo

cherrypie said:


> You could have the tinned peaches Jimbo if you bought the ones in natural juice and strained it off and your meter readings agreed with having them.  Strawberries are O.K. too.
> 
> Do you test your blood sugars before and 2hrs. after a meal?



That would be great, I miss the lovely taste of tinned peaches.

No, I can't get a meter from my doc. I would need to buy one, only type 1's are given them at my surgery as far as I can make out.
I must admit I have seriously thought about getting one, it would help me and I am on the right forum for help with any questions I might have. 
I have wondered about the cost, I understand the original purchase is manageable it's the ongoing costs of all the acutriments required that hurt, but if you can better manage the D, it's worth it.


----------



## Phil65

yesterday:

Bfast - Ham,cheese and mushroom omelette, grilled tomatoes and a slice of whole grain toast.

Late Lunch: Roast leg of lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, green beans and gravy....slice of step daughters birthday cake washed down with 2 glasses of champagne.

Dinner: couple of glasses of white wine and 3 slices of cheese on toast.


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: 9-bar, apple

Snack: Nak'd bar

Late lunch/early dinner at Giraffe:  Edamames, salad with feta cheese, mixed leaves, tomatoes, mangetout, beans and couscous (which I tried to eat around), two scoops of vanilla frozen yoghurt, glass of rose

At the concert: glass of pinot noir

Supper: three Thornton's chocolates (as it's the weekend)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 19/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - paste sandwich (2 x rnds brd)  
crisps (1 x 25g bag)

Dinner - pork steak 
new potatoes 
carrots 
peas 
gravy 

Supper - prawn &amp; mayo filler sandwich (1 x rnd brd)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

novorapidboi26 said:


> Does no one have a bite before bed.........?




I had a bite before bed last night 19/08/2012
Prawn mayo sandwich (1 x rnds bread)


----------



## Phil65

Bfast: cheerios

Lunch: ham salad sandwiches (4 slices of bread), activia yoghurt,pack of crisps

Snack: Galaxy bar 

Dinner: Chicken/pancetta and mushroom with taglietelli and salad, glass of red wine

Snack: handful of cashew nuts and a dry cider.


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast - running late, so just a 9-bar. Forgot to do insulin for it so just as well!

No lunch as was out and about

Dinner: Individual cheese and onion quiche, substantial salad, Kiwi fruit


----------



## Nicky1970

Breakfast: 2 scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast
Snack: banana
Lunch:  Ham & mustard on rye and wheat roll, 1 apple
Dinner: coquina squash curry with 40g rice, 1 pear


----------



## cherrypie

Breakfast.   Porridge with seeds and nuts and fresh raspberries.
Lunch.        Prawn and watercress sandwich.
Dinner.       Roast chicken with sweet potato and swede mash, cabbage.

I notice some people are eating things I can only dream of.  My blood sugars would be all over the place.  This thread is making me realise how very different we all are in response to foods and blood sugars.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 20/08/2012

Breakfast - egg mayo sandwich filler on toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch -  paste sandwich (2 x rnds brd)  
cup soup 

Dinner - Chicken & Vegetable Bake  
jam sponge pudding (small slice)

Supper - prawn & mayo sandwich filler sandwich (2 x rnd bread)


----------



## Pattidevans

Can I just point out that Burgen is a brand name.  They produce several types of bread and not all are low carb.  The bread most usually referred to as "low carb" is their Soya and Linseed variety which is 12g carb per slice.  They also produce Sunflower and Chia seed which is 15g carb per slice and Buckwheat and Poppy seed at 16.9g per slice.  They used to do a cranberry one which was quite high carb but I think it's been discontinued.

On their site http://www.burgenbread.com/?gclid=CJXS2Zb6-LECFVF0fAodUk8A9A they're offering a 30p off coupon.

So... diet
Breakfast yesterday:  2 x Ryvita with butter, slice of beef and a piece of cheddar.
Lunch: Ham and Coleslaw sandwich on Burgen S & L
Dinner:  Confit of duck, 2 new potatoes baked in the oven, asparagus, and fennel braised in chicken stock and topped with parmesan cheese.  Strawberries/raspberries/blueberries.


----------



## Jill

cherrypie said:


> Breakfast.   Porridge with seeds and nuts and fresh raspberries.
> Lunch.        Prawn and watercress sandwich.
> Dinner.       Roast chicken with sweet potato and swede mash, cabbage.
> 
> I notice some people are eating things I can only dream of.  My blood sugars would be all over the place.  This thread is making me realise how very different we all are in response to foods and blood sugars.



Just what I was thinking.  So many people able to enjoy bread at lunchtime; even one small slice sends my glucose levels up to 10+.  Potatoes less so but still need to be careful.  It would help if I could manage to start with between 4 and 5 but my pre-meal reading is usually between 5.5 and 5.8 (sometimes 6+) so I need to be more careful with that particular meal.  Evenings are better though so can enjoy a reasonably filling dinner.


----------



## Jill

PS.  Almost forgot - yesterday I ate:
Breakfast: The usual 2 oatcakes and a fromage frais.
Lunch: Mixed salad with coleslaw and half an avocado followed by handful of nuts.
Dinner:  2 veg. sausage with tomato sauce, one new potato, broccoli, carrots, beans and courgette.
Evening snack: Another oatcake with peanut butter or cottage cheese or hummus.


----------



## heasandford

cherrypie said:


> Breakfast.   Porridge with seeds and nuts and fresh raspberries.
> Lunch.        Prawn and watercress sandwich.
> Dinner.       Roast chicken with sweet potato and swede mash, cabbage.
> 
> I notice some people are eating things I can only dream of.  My blood sugars would be all over the place.  This thread is making me realise how very different we all are in response to foods and blood sugars.



I thought that the MDI system for T1 would allow more ability to handle all types of food. I think I am finally realising I can't and am finding it very hard to come to terms with. I am full of admiration for your control!


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: Lizi's Granola, muesli and flax seeds with soy milk

Lunch: a low carb pitta bread with quorn slices, lettuce, celery, a Shape yoghurt and a Kiwi

Dinner: an experiment: low carb pasta bake, with added peppers and mushrooms, and home made fruit salad. 

I've previously used Dreamfields pasta, which gives a horribly long "tail" of blood glucose action, and I've never trusted extended boluses when going to bed, so this time I used Protopasta which is made mostly from soya, and has only 14g carbs per 100g. This worked well in terms of blood sugar but doesn't absorb as much liquid so isn't quite as nice in a bake. I think I'll stick with it though as it with such a low carb content and no long tail, it makes life a lot easier!


----------



## Nicky1970

Breakfast: 2 x weetabix, semi-skimmed milk

Snack:  1 x banana

Lunch:  1 ham & tomato roll on wheat and rye
            1 nectarine

Dinner: Chicken and smoked sausage Gumbo, 40 g rice
            1 x apple

Snack:  1 stick celery, 1 slice ham, 1 banana


----------



## Phil65

Nicky1970 said:


> Breakfast: 2 x weetabix, semi-skimmed milk
> 
> Snack:  1 x banana
> 
> Lunch:  1 ham & tomato roll on wheat and rye
> 1 nectarine
> 
> Dinner: Chicken and smoked sausage Gumbo, 40 g rice
> 1 x apple
> 
> Snack:  1 stick celery, 1 slice ham, 1 banana



.....whats a gumbo?


----------



## Phil65

Brunch:

Bacon sandwiches (4 slices hovis best of both)


Dinner:

Ham,egg and chips and New York Cheesecake, 2 pints of dry cider


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: Lizi's Granola, muesli, flax seed, soya  milk

Lunch: salad, low carb pita, quorn slices, banana

Dinner: leftover warmed up low carb pasta bake, edamames, fruit salad


----------



## Phil65

MaryPlain said:


> Breakfast: Lizi's Granola, muesli, flax seed, soya  milk
> 
> Lunch: salad, low carb pita, quorn slices, banana
> 
> Dinner: leftover warmed up low carb pasta bake, edamames, fruit salad



......you are making me feel guilty!


----------



## MaryPlain

Phil65 said:


> ......you are making me feel guilty!



Not my intention, Phil!  I am trying to lose weight, if I wasn't then there'd be a lot more naughty foods in there!


----------



## pgcity

More of a pig out day for me. I have added carb counts and doses too. I am only 8 stone wet through so am not intentionally low carb but my dsn thinks I am

Breakfast - porrige with soya milk and caramel sugar free syrup 24g 4 units humalog

Lunch - egg, veg saus x2, burgen toast x2, 2finger mint kit kat. 45g 5 units

Tea - soya and multi veg stir fry with ginger and garlic tomato sauce, egg noodles and choc mousse 62g 6 units

Snack - Greek yogurt with hazelnut sugar free syrup 6g 1 unit
2 bottles of Stella, one off nighttime lantus.


----------



## Nicky1970

Phil65 said:


> .....whats a gumbo?



It's a type of stew:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gumbo


----------



## Nicky1970

Breakfast: cheese omelette

Snack:   1 x banana

Lunch: ham and mustard on rye and wheat roll

Snack:  1 x apple

Dinner: lentils & lamb, bread roll

Snack: 2 x celery stick, slice ham


----------



## Northerner

Breakfast - 1 slice Burgen s&l toast
Lunch - 2 boiled eggs, 2 slices Burgen s&l toast
Evening - Shepherd's Pie and peas, Cadbury's Caramel bar eek


----------



## FM001

No work yesterday so had scrambled eggs on toast for break

Tuna & sweetcorn in soya & linseed sandwich, apple for lunch

Beef casserole, potato's & veg for dinner


----------



## Phil65

Yesterday:

breakfast: cheese and ham omelette and 2 grilled tomatoes

lunch: goats cheese,onion and potatoe tartlet, packet of crisps, activia yoghurt  

snack: crunchie

dinner: scampi,chips and peas

Today:

Breakfast:

small bowl of cheerios, 2 slices of burgen toast with marmite

lunch:

Chorizo and red pepper tortilla,packet of crisps and a senga strawberry yoghurt

Dinner: not sure yet!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> breakfast: cheese and ham omelette and 2 grilled tomatoes
> 
> lunch: goats cheese,onion and potatoe tartlet, packet of crisps, activia yoghurt
> 
> snack: crunchie
> 
> dinner: scampi,chips and peas
> 
> Today:
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> small bowl of cheerios, 2 slices of burgen toast with marmite
> 
> lunch:
> 
> Chorizo and red pepper tortilla,packet of crisps and a senga strawberry yoghurt
> 
> Dinner: not sure yet!



I sort of gave up crisps about 6 months after diagnosis - used to love 'em, especially Worcester Sauce and Smoky Bacon. When I last bought them they were 35p a packet at my local Co-op, noticed yesterday that they are now 60p!  That's 12/-!!!


----------



## cherrypie

Breakfast.  Greek yoghurt, raspberries and a sprinkle of oats.
Lunch.       Chicken and tomato sandwich.  Burgen.
Dinner.      Prawn stir fry.  Mange tout, onions, mushrooms broccoli, carrots, a   
                few noodles.


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> I sort of gave up crisps about 6 months after diagnosis - used to love 'em, especially Worcester Sauce and Smoky Bacon. When I last bought them they were 35p a packet at my local Co-op, noticed yesterday that they are now 60p!  That's 12/-!!!



.....can't help myself....love walkers salt and vinegar!


----------



## Nicky1970

Breakfast: 2 x weetabix, semi-skimmed milk

Lunch: 1 ham and tomato on wheat and rye roll
          1 apple

Dinner: chilli con carne, 40 g rice

Darts grub: 2 x chicken drumsticks (marinated in something spicey), 1 salmon sandwich
(I tried and failed to be good).


----------



## Northerner

Nicky1970 said:


> Breakfast: 2 x weetabix, semi-skimmed milk
> ...



Weetabix (and all cereals, actually) was something I gave up a few months after diagnosis as I found it impossible to control the spike - think I still have most of a box in the cupboard that are about 3 years past their sell by date!  Shame really, as I was brought up on them - they saved my life as a baby, because I was losing weight and it was the only solid food I could keep down so always had a fondness for it. Mind you, as a young child I remember spooning tablespoons of sugar on the top and then watching as it soaked up the milk - must have been about 50g extra sugar carbs as well as the Weetabix and milk


----------



## MaryPlain

Northerner said:


> Weetabix (and all cereals, actually) was something I gave up a few months after diagnosis as I found it impossible to control the spike - think I still have most of a box in the cupboard that are about 3 years past their sell by date!  Shame really, as I was brought up on them - they saved my life as a baby, because I was losing weight and it was the only solid food I could keep down so always had a fondness for it. Mind you, as a young child I remember spooning tablespoons of sugar on the top and then watching as it soaked up the milk - must have been about 50g extra sugar carbs as well as the Weetabix and milk



Have you tried Oatibix? I don't get a spike, but I only have one. This is what I had yesterday.

Breakfast: 1 Oatibix, Tesco no added salt and sugar Swiss muesli (total carbs 25g), ground flaxseeds, soya milk, handful of Brazils

Snack while out as Blood sugar was 4: Slimming World snack bar - 14g carbs, spiked me! I was looking for a low carb low GI snack in Superdrug and this was the best I could find.

Lunch: Piece of cheese. Small salad with pumpkin seeds and grated Parmesan, Shape yoghurt, small banana. I got a spike from the banana yesterday so I went straight out for a walk afterwards. Spike was coming down at 2 hours but I wasn't happy with the 11.3 after one hour.

Dinner: Large salad with quorn slices, low carb pitta bread, small portion strawberries with a low carb waffle (bought these by mistake from low carb megastore - the're only low in carbs because a) they're small and b) they contain sugar alcohols. Won't be getting those again)

I never remember to mention what I drink - quite a bit: mainly tea with skimmed milk, but also in this hot weather I'm drinking a lot of sugar free Ribena.


----------



## Nicky1970

I can't eat porridge without a mammoth spike but am ok with Weetabix. Normally would go for eggs, but I if need to be out and about early I revert to Weetabix out of laziness.


----------



## Pattidevans

I'm amazed at how good you all are!  Some very restrained diets.

Yesterday skipped breakfast, lunch was a tongue and tomato sandwich on Burgen S&L + a WW fromage frais.
At lunchtime I asked hubby how he wanted me to prepare the squid I'd got out of the freezer for dinner and he responded "fried calamari".  I pointed out that we didn't have anything to fry food in.... then I gave in and bought a deep fat fryer in Argos for ?14.49 so we had fried calamari & oven chips, raspberries, strawberries & Blueberries.  I may live to regret this purchase.


----------



## MaryPlain

Pattidevans said:


> I'm amazed at how good you all are!  Some very restrained diets.
> 
> Yesterday skipped breakfast, lunch was a tongue and tomato sandwich on Burgen S&L + a WW fromage frais.
> At lunchtime I asked hubby how he wanted me to prepare the squid I'd got out of the freezer for dinner and he responded "fried calamari".  I pointed out that we didn't have anything to fry food in.... then I gave in and bought a deep fat fryer in Argos for ?14.49 so we had fried calamari & oven chips, raspberries, strawberries & Blueberries.  I may live to regret this purchase.



I suspect we're not a very representative sample. I'm having a good run at the moment because I'm unstressed, on holiday, and trying very hard to lose some weight. If I wasn't, I wouldn't be posting what I eat as I would feel too disgusted with myself!


----------



## Northerner

Breakfast - slice Burgen S&L toast
Lunch - Ham salad sandwich, activia blueberry yoghurt
Tea - Quiche lorraine, oven chips and salad, Cadbury's Caramel bar eek


----------



## Northerner

Am I the only person who ate on Friday?  

Yesterday I had:

Breakfast - usual slice Burgen S&L toast
Lunch - two boiled eggs, 2 slices Burgen S&L toast, strawberry yoghurt
Evening - Cheese and broccoli quiche, oven chips, salad, tinned peaches+ice cream 

Snacked on babybel cheese and chilli-dusted peanuts. I also drink about 6 mugs of tea per day.


----------



## pgcity

Breakfast - porrige, soya milk, sugar free vanilla syrup. 24g, 3 u
Dinner - veggie saus x2, scrambled eggs, magnum. 39g, 5u
Tea - chick pea and paneer curry, home made chips, tunnock tea cake. 55g, 5u

I have noticed doing this that there is quite a lot of choc in my diet and no fruit.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> I have noticed doing this that there is quite a lot of choc in my diet and no fruit.



Is chocolate not a fruit then?


----------



## Steff

Friday was 
breakfast-mushrooms and bacon on toast
lunch-trout pate salad with brown baquette
small snack at 3.15 bag of carrotts 
tea-homemade pizza 

saturday- 
breakfast- bad girl had a sausage and egg mcmuffin
lunch-ham and tomato sarnys
snack yesterday was 3 pieces of galaxy caramel
tea-roast beef with all trimmings 

think if i worked at the weekend i would eat better during lunch period


----------



## cherrypie

Breakfast.....Porridge, nuts, seeds.
Lunch..........S.L. Sandwich, egg and tomato.
Dinner.........Sausage and bean casserole.

I drink water throughout the day plus 2 - 3 cups of black coffee or tea.


----------



## MaryPlain

I hadn't realised I didn't post Friday's - not sure I'm remembering everything but this is the general gist:

Breakfast: porridge with ground flaxseeds, cinnamon, and sugar-free maple syrup (just a drizzle)

Lunch: Salad with pumpkin seeds and light salad cheese, Shape yoghurt

Dinner: Indian takeaway: half of two vegetable side dishes: mushroom bhaji and dall samber, with three poppadums and one small chunk of my husband's nan bread to mop up (yum). 3 Thornton's chocolates. Half a bottle of Sauvignon blanc.

Saturday was a weird day as we had the workmen in replacing the windows, so there was a bit of grazing going on!

Breakfast: 9-bar and some walnuts
Lunch - not really lunch, but over the course of the day I snacked on some cheese, some soya nuts, a Nak'd bar.
Dinner - tried out a local tapas restaurant we'd never noticed before. Did not know the portion sizes so ordered three - two would have done!
Mushrooms in garlic, Spanish omelette, empanadillas with spinach, cheese and pine nuts, large glass of rosado. Dosed for 60g carbs and it was spot on! After all these years maybe I'm getting the hang of carb-guessing!


----------



## Pattidevans

> I suspect we're not a very representative sample. I'm having a good run at the moment because I'm unstressed, on holiday, and trying very hard to lose some weight. If I wasn't, I wouldn't be posting what I eat as I would feel too disgusted with myself!


LOL!  Like your tapas dinner.  Yum!
Yesterday - brunch, 2 poached eggs, 2 slices bacon, 2 slices Vogel S&L bread at 14.3g per slice. 7u Apidra as I'd gone up to 8.5 from 5.5 FBG - darn DP!
No lunch.  Dinner - Salmon fillet with Dill sauce made with white wine and cream, stir fried Pak Choi, mini corn and asparagus. 4 small new potatoes boiled in their skins.  Raspberries, cherries & 2 fresh Lychees. 2 glasses Chardonnay/Chenin Blanc wine 10 Apidra (spot on)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

My catch up from the last few days

Tuesday - 21/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - 

Dinner - cheese & ham pasta bake (homemade)

Wednesday - 22/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - cheese sandwich (2 x rnds brd) (had this at Dagfields Crafts & Antiques ctr, Nantwich, Cheshire)

Dinner - salmon fillet / spaghetti 

Thursday - 23/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - 

Dinner - Young's Chip Shop Fish & Chips ready meal

Friday - 24/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - 

Dinner -  fish pie (homemade) 

Yesterday - 25/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - paste sandwich (2 x rnds brd) 
cup soup 

Dinner - 

Supper - chippy - jumbo sausage 
chips (few, not many)


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> Is chocolate not a fruit then?



Hope so but not sure our dietitian's would agree. Lol


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Hope so but not sure our dietitian's would agree. Lol



I've seen some that forms a useful casing for carrying fruit and nuts in...


----------



## chattygirl197811

Breakfast- bacon, scrambled egg, tomatoes, 1 x burgen toast (Gotta love burgen lol)

Lunch - 1 slice of burgen toasted with a tin of mixed beans on top

Dinner- Homemade cod pie with breadcrumbs topping (burgen you guessed it lol) with cabbage, broccoli and stawberries and cream for pud.

The odd digestive in between

PS Great seeing what everyone eats!! love this thread


----------



## heasandford

Breakfast - -Branflakes & skimmed milk
Lunch - Leftover cold salmon with homemade rye bread, lettuce, radish, cucumber, followed by nectarine
Dinner - Vegetable jalfrezi (Jamie Oliver recipe, delicious!), basmati rice (50grams), fruit salad of nectarine, orange, kiwi & blueberries (still full!)

Last night I had 3 crackers & cheese in front of the TV and FORGOT to bolus for it aaaagh! Haven't done that for ages, outrageous BG before bed, but got it down to 6.8 overnight (vg for me!)


----------



## Pattidevans

Brunch 2 x Vogel S&L toast, 2 x scambled egg and 2 rashers bacon.

Dinner at local pub, roast pork, yorkshire pud (only ate half), 3 x half roast pots, 5 slices carrot, gravy, 11u insulin cos expected a light dessert.   Big mistake, ordered warm choccie brownie - turned up absolutely HUGE, with sweetened cream and icing sugar all over it.  Injected a further 7u insulin and only ate 3 tbs of it.  Now feel really nauseous and watching BGs which fortunately haven't gone over 7.6... maybe the red wine effect?


----------



## MaryPlain

Another weird day as got up late then spent the day having a massive sort out.

Breakfast - 9-bar.

Dinner - portion of quorn bolognese I had previously frozen - quorn mince, mushrooms, peppers, onions, carrots, tomato puree, with a generous sprinkling of cheddar and parmesan on top, yum! And half a bottle of rose .


----------



## Northerner

Oops! nearly forgot! Yesterday I had:

Breakfast - slice Burgen toast
Lunch - Ham salad sandwich, yoghurt
Evening - Chilli con carne and basmati rice, sugar-free jelly and two finger dark chocolate kitkat 

Today I have had:

Breakfast - slice Burgen toast
Lunch - Ham salad sandwich, yoghurt
Evening - Kung Po chicken and basmati rice, tinned peaches and ice cream, babybel cheese.


----------



## pgcity

Porridge made with soya with sugar free vanilla syrup. 24g, 3u
Egg, x2 burgen soya and linseed toast, x2 veg sausage. Yogurt. 40g, 5u
3 pints of lager watching city 1u
Veg stew inc pots and chick peas, mini magnum 48g 4u
Dark choc 3g
Sugar free jelly and double cream 1g
Haloumi cheese and lettuce 1g

Still no fruit


----------



## lauraw1983

Love this thread! I'm going to join in!

B - 1 x Slice Burgen S&L with peanut butter

L - chicken tikka & salad wrap, pack of skips

D - mince and tatties 

In between a couple of nibbly things (a choc digestive, bit of cheese) because I was having a MASS sort out of my kids bedroom and then onto our room so was a bit of a weird food day as I was trying to get that done! Ended up a 2.4 hypo after dinner, before bed though so must have been busier than I thought


----------



## Jill

Yesterday I ate:-

Breakfast: Few raspberries with some yoghourt and two oatcakes with cottage cheese and peanut butter.
Lunch:  Fried egg and mushrooms with half slice fried seedy bread.
Dinner:  Small portion broc/gruyere quiche with mixed salad and small piece of goats cheese/ caramelised onion flatbread followed by a square of choc.


----------



## cherrypie

Late breakfast.  Yoghurt and a coffee.
Lunch.              Pub roast with all the trimmings + 2 G and T's. 
Evening meal.    Cheese, pickled onions and a ryvita.


----------



## MaryPlain

Wow, everybody fasted yesterday! not me though. 

For breakfast I had Lizi's granola and muesli with soya milk... my default breakfast!

For lunch I experimented by mixing low fat natural fromage frais with peanut butter to make a dip. I'm not normally a fan of dips as they generally contain mayonnaise, which I can't stand. This was good, I had it with celery and carrots. This was followed by a big pot of low fat Greek yoghurt with fresh blackberries and Splenda. A couple of handfuls of roasted mixed salted nuts to keep me going as I knew I would miss dinner.

No dinner as we were out at a concert so I treated myself to a tiny pot of Haagen Dasz chocolate ice cream. Yum!


----------



## Steff

To bad to put what i ate yesterday and today so dont want to be a bad influence on people


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> To bad to put what i ate yesterday and today so dont want to be a bad influence on people



But did you win the darts Steff?


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> Wow, everybody fasted yesterday! not me though.



I almost forgot what I ate it seems that long ago! I had

B - Slice Burgen S&L toast
L - Cheese salad sandwich on S&L, muller corner yoghurt
D - Sausage, mash and peas, ice cream and tinned peaches 

Also far too many chilli dusted peanuts - too addictive!


----------



## MaryPlain

Steff said:


> To bad to put what i ate yesterday and today so dont want to be a bad influence on people



On the other hand, if people only post when they were "good", it could put others off, thinking we're all perfect super-diabetics! It helps us all to see that it's normal to have off-days, I think.


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> On the other hand, if people only post when they were "good", it could put others off, thinking we're all perfect super-diabetics! It helps us all to see that it's normal to have off-days, I think.



My sausage and mash probably wouldn't be recommended by too many dieticians


----------



## Tezzz

Bowl of porridge for breakfast

A posh coffee in the high street for lunch

Two well done pork chops done on the George Foreman with lashings of  cauliflower with a bit of pork gravy  for din dins.

Supper was a nice cup of tea and a couple of ginger nut biscuits.

PS I've been drooling over your sausage and mash Northerner! Cue sad violin music!


----------



## Marier

great thread first time iv seen it so going to join in 

 B     Slice of Burgen Bread toasted 
 L      Bolied egg + Muller Light Yogurt 
 D     Homemade Toamto + Lentil soup + Low CAL jelly 
 S      5 Cherries + 2 Plums


----------



## pgcity

Porrige, soya milk, sugar free vanilla syrup. 21g 3u

X2 toast, egg, 2 veg saus. 32g, 5u

Haloumi chilli, brown basmati rice, mini magnum, bite size twin 75g, 7u

Bought some cherries in an attempt to add some fruit to my diet


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> But did you win the darts Steff?



No Alan lol


----------



## MaryPlain

What I ate yesterday:

Breakfast: puffed wheat and sugar free muesli with flax seeds and soya milk

Lunch: small piece of cheese

Afternoon tea: (A special treat as I was meeting an old friend) one sultana scone with clotted cream and a little jam. (This gave me an almighty spike despite dosing and waiting 20 minutes before eating it - think I underestimated the carbs at 35g).

Dinner: warmed up dall samber which I'd put in the freezer on Friday, with sauteed mushrooms, celery, broccoli and cauliflower. Weightwatcher's fromage frais.


----------



## Northerner

A very boring day for me yesterday, foodwise:

B - Slice Burgen S&L toast
L - 2 boiled eggs with 2 slices Burgen S&L toast
D - Baked beans on toast (2 slices), Cadbury's Caramel bar.

Lots of dry-roasted peanuts for snacks!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

My catch up from the last few days (i know, very boring & unhealthy  )

Sunday - 26/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - McDonald's Filet-o-Fish  
Fries (med ptn)

Dinner - chinese - king prawn in black bean sce
fried rice

Monday - 27/08/2012

Breakfast - bread (2 x rnds) 
tomatoes (tinned)

Lunch - 

Dinner - Chicken & Vegetable Bake 
garlic brd rnds (3 x)

Tuesday - 28/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - paste sandwich (2 x rnds brd) 
crisps (1 x 25g bag)

Dinner - Young's Chip Shop Fish & Chips

Wednesday - 29/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds)

Lunch - paste sandwich (2 x rnds brd) 
crisps (1 x 25g bag)

Dinner - Chicken & Vegetable Bake 
garlic brd rnds (3 x)


----------



## Phil65

yesterday:

B Bacon roll and a latte
L mini pork pie
D Rib eye steak and vegetable kebab (red onion,tomato,courgette,red pepper and mushroom) jacket potato
snack - crunchie


----------



## sharona

*Burgen*

Hi 
am very new can I just ask what is Burgen and where can I get it?
Thanks


----------



## Northerner

sharona said:


> Hi
> am very new can I just ask what is Burgen and where can I get it?
> Thanks



Hi Sharona, welcome to the forum  Burgen is a brand name for a type of bread that is better than most when you have diabetes. Go for the Soya and Linseed variety - the soya means there is less flour/starch per slice and the seeds help it to digest slowly so it has less of an impact on your blood sugar levels. You can buy it at most major supermarkets, I get mine from Sainsbury's or Waitrose


----------



## Pattidevans

There's a 30p voucher you can print off from the Burgen site... every little helps since the loaves in Tesco have gone up to ?1.39

I think I've missed about a week and can't remember further back than yesterday LOL!
Skipped brekkie
Lunch: Tongue and tomatoes on burgen S&L sandwich
Dinner:  Rump steak with green peppercorn sauce, thin oven chips & asparagus.  Raspberries, blueberries, peach and nectarine slices from a fruit platter shared with hubby.  Must have counted right as I was 5.3 at bedtime and 6.3 this am.


----------



## MaryPlain

B: One Oatibix with no added sugar muesli, ground flax seeds and soya milk

L: Small piece of cheese, Greek low fat yoghurt with fresh raspberries, Brazil nuts

D: Large salad with individual spinach and red pepper quiche (yum! and only 23g carbs), strawberries and fromage frais, soya nuts


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 30/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds) 

Lunch - paste sandwich (2 x rnds brd) 
crisps (1 x 25g bag) 

Dinner - Young's Chip Shop Fish & Chips 

Supper - egg custard cake  (bad girl  )


----------



## StephenM

Breakfast - Small glass tomato juice, 2 x Weetabix

Lunch - Ham salad with slice of wholemeal bread, an apple

Dinner - Mixed grill (large) with new potatoes and green beans followed by strawberries and cream. All washed down with large glass of Shiraz!


----------



## Marier

hi guys  

B  Porridge with milk 

L  slice of Burgen Toasted + Muller light yogurt 

D   Indian + Basmati rice   was lovely  

S  None


----------



## Andrew

*food*

Hi

Breakfast --- Porridge and tea
Lunch --------Home made bread low GI bread - with cheese and home made chutney
Dinner --------Spaghetti bolognaise (brown pasta)  Apple with rhubarb and raspberry,

  I have found that the Farm food shop (cheap Iceland) does a bag of frozen apple for 1.00 also a bag of rhubarb and a pack of raspberry?s  a hand full of each and cook until soft.


----------



## MaryPlain

Yesterday (30 August):

Breakfast: Weightwatchers fruit fromage frais, whole grapefruit (I've been missing out on fruit recently)

Lunch: small salad with pine kernels, sesame seeds and quorn smoky ham flavour slices, carrot sticks dipped in left over dip made from fromage frais and peanut butter (yum), very ripe small nectarine, very small portion strawberries

Dinner: It was Friday! so: Indian takeaway: vegetarian bhuna (picked out the potato and gave it to my husband) with 2 poppadums and a corner of husband's naan bread to clean the plate; four Hotel Chocolate batons, half bottle of rose wine (does anyone know how you get accents on here?).


----------



## pgcity

Hiya

Burgen s&l toast x2 with scraping of marmalade. 26g, 3.5u
Scrambled egg, mush, x2 vege burgers, 10g, 1.25u
Snack of dark choc 5g, 0u
hypo, lucozade 7g
Hypo, lucozade 14g
Haloumi cheese, spinach, baby corn and cheese with pasta, mini choc eclair, 52g, 4.75u combi 60:40
Snack , Brie 0g


----------



## cherrypie

Breakfast.    Boiled egg, slice of toast.
Lunch.         Chicken and mushroom soup.
Dinner.        Chicken and leek in white sauce topped with sweet potato mash .  and cheese, runner beans, carrots.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 31/08/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds) 

Lunch - tuna & mayo sandwich (2 x rnds brd) 

Dinner - cheese & ham pasta bake (homemade) 

Supper - tuna & mayo sandwich (2 rnds brd)


----------



## Nicky1970

B:  Plain omelette, 2 rashers bacon trimmed of fat

S: 1 banana

L:  Ham and tomato sandwich on German rye bread (Lidl's), 1 apple

D: Prawn Gumbo 

S: 1 banana


----------



## Pattidevans

Friday
Skipped brekkie
Lunch meat sarnie with sliced tomatoes and 2 slices Burgen S&L
Dinner (we had guests) 3 x feta and spinach parcels courtesy of Lidl (27.8g carb 5u Apidra)
Dauphinoise pots, red/yellow pepper stew and confit of duck, low carb banana cake (6.9g per slice), few raspberries and cream, a bit of cheese from the cheeseboard 11u Apidra.  1 x orange choc wafer with coffee.  Forgot night time Levemir (mea culpa - deffo regretted that as 10.3 FBG)

Brunch today... spoonful of left over dauphinoise pots, 2 fried eggs, 2 slices bacon.
Dinner, home made chicken sate skewers with peanut sauce, egg and veggie fried basmati rice.   Small slice low carb banana cake.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 1/9/2012 

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds) 

Lunch - tuna pate sandwich (2 x rnds brd) 

Dinner - chinese: 
chicken soup 
chicken fried rice (1/2 tray) 
curry sauce


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: 9 bar
Dinner: Thai restaurant: Tempura vegetables, Tofu and cashew stir fry, Mixed veg stir fry.  Two glasses rose. Nasty spike - I think the stir fry sauce was rather sugary.


----------



## Pattidevans

Genuine Thai cooking uses a lot of Palm sugar Mary... perhaps it was in one of the dishes?


----------



## MaryPlain

Pattidevans said:


> Genuine Thai cooking uses a lot of Palm sugar Mary... perhaps it was in one of the dishes?



I suspect so - it did taste a bit sweet but as it was quite a thin sauce I thought I'd get away with it by leaving most of the sauce on the plate, especially having eaten the tempura veg which was quite fatty. I estimated the whole thing as 40g carbs, which turned out to be correct judging by my 4 hour levels, but the spike was unfriendly!


----------



## Phil65

bfast/brunch - full english

dinner - mini spring roll,Crispy duck,pancakes,hoisin sauce,spring onion,cucumber, 3 glasses of red wine


----------



## Marier

B   1 Rasher Bacon + 1 Tomato + 3 Mushrooms 

L     Ice Cream Cone  

D     Roast chicken n Gravy stuffed with Haggis, New Potatoes,Stir fry sweet and sour Cabbage


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 02/09/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds) 

Lunch - skipped

Dinner - minced beef casserole (homemade) (minced beef / garlic / mixed herbs / oxo cube / onions / carrots) 
mash (very small portion)
cauliflower


----------



## Nicky1970

Breakfast: 2 x Weetabix, semi-skimmed milk

Lunch: Ham and tomato roll on wheat and rye 

Snack: 1 pear

Dinner: Hairy Bikers' Low Fat Mince and Onion Pie served with french beans, broad beans and cauliflower.


----------



## MaryPlain

Phil65 said:


> bfast/brunch - full english
> 
> dinner - mini spring roll,Crispy duck,pancakes,hoisin sauce,spring onion,cucumber, 3 glasses of red wine



 That is uncanny. That is EXACTLY what my husband ate yesterday! 

We were in a hotel with very little choice for vegetarians doing low carb, so I had a very small bowl of grapefruit segments and some slices of cheese for breakfast.

Dinner was edamames and half the mini spring rolls, a handful of walnuts and soya nuts.


----------



## Pattidevans

Marier in another thread you only mentioned potatoes and not





> New Potatoes,Stir fry sweet and sour Cabbage


the sweet and sour... try looking up the carb for sweet and sour!


----------



## FM001

Breakfast - scrambled eggs on burgen 

Lunch - roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings

Dinner - salad with a cheese 'n' onion quiche


----------



## Pattidevans

Today, 2 x Ryvita with one slice roast beef and some cheddar.
Lunch: Burgen S&L sarnie with tongue and tomatoes + WW fromage frais (5.9g)
Dinner, ham boiled in cider, roast spuds x 3 pieces, leeks and peas sauteed in butter & chicken stock, 2 x bits stewed peppers.  Half a donut peach and half a donut nectarine. 5 raspberries.


----------



## Phil65

bfast - 2 slices of wholemeal toast with marmite

snack - salt and vinegar crisps

lunch - ham and cheese sandwiches (4 slices of wholemeal), crunchie  

dinner - roast pork, roasted new potaoes with red onion, asparagus, ben and jerrieseek 2 glasses of red wine


----------



## runner

Yesterday:
Breakfast:  1 weetabix with dark soft brown sugar and skimmed milk

Lunch:  2 boiled eggs with wholemeal toast, satsuma, 3 squares of chocolate courgette cake

Dinner:  Jacket potato with real butter, cheese, topped with horseradish sauce, salad.

Evening:  a full-on buttercream cup cake (it was one of the singer's birthday at singing practice!)

Packet of crisps, cheese and biscuits x 2 with Artichoke relish
 2 x glasses red wine.


----------



## runner

Marier said:


> B   1 Rasher Bacon + 1 Tomato + 3 Mushrooms
> 
> L     Ice Cream Cone
> 
> D     Roast chicken n Gravy stuffed with Haggis, New Potatoes,Stir fry sweet and sour Cabbage



MMMmmm like the idea of the chicken stuffed with haggis


----------



## purpleshadez

Yesterday I had the following:

Breakfast - Small bowl of multi-grain hoops
Lunch - A Pate sandwich and a small packet of mini cheddars.
Dinner - Pork and apple sausages with carrots, new potatoes and a blob of butter.


----------



## lauraw1983

Yesterday I had:

B - Burgen soya and linseed toast with peanut butter x 2 slices

L - Chicken soup, pack of Sunbites, fat free greek yoghurt

D - Chicken kebab with chilli sauce


Water and tea to drink. Low sugar ribena with dinner.


----------



## Nicky1970

Breakfast: 1 omelette
Lunch: Ham and tomato roll on wheat and rye, 1 banana
Snack: 1 Pear
Dinner: Lamb Stew
Snack: 1 banana


----------



## Phil65

purpleshadez said:


> Yesterday I had the following:
> 
> Breakfast - Small bowl of multi-grain hoops
> Lunch - A Pate sandwich and a small packet of mini cheddars.
> Dinner - Pork and apple sausages with carrots, new potatoes and a blob of butter.





multi-grain hoops....Cheeros?.....I have these sometimes, weirdly brilliant for my BS, no spikes


----------



## Marier

B         Hartleys Low Cal Jelly 

L         Roast Chicken, New Potatoes,Baby Carrots 

D        Grilled Loin of Pork.New Potatoes,Green Beans


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday - 03/09/2012

Breakfast - toast (2 x rnds) 

Lunch - cheese & mayo sandwich (2 x rnds brd) 
cup soup 

Dinner - Young's Chip Shop Fish & Chips 
(don't know if i did right or wrong but had no QA   with this as when i was faced with my meal i just wasn't hungry. I very often inject 15mins or so before my meal but i just knew on this occasion i wasn't hungry)


----------



## StephenM

What worries me about many of these posts is that most people seem well under five per day - often two or less!


----------



## Vicsetter

I've been bad and now I'm confused.
yesterday,6.5 first thing,Bowl of Grapefruit for breakfast
35 miles to Stirling, then on to Glasgow - Shop at Costco, give in as usual and bought their tray of Danish pastry, 3 raspberry, 3 apricot, 3 custard and 3 iced.  Shepperds pie with ketchup for lunch.  On to Makro (ate a Danish).Shop and drive home.  5pm time for Victoza - reading 5.3?  whats going on usually nearer 7.  Salad & ham and 2 (yes 2) danish, 8.3 1hr later.

This morning 6.4, bowl of grapefruit.  12am - down to 4.5?  salad, 2 danish (the wife's helping so nearly all gone).3:20 up to 9.5pm - time for Victoza - down to 4.1, haven't been that low during the day before. Tried out Tesco Calzone with bean salad and last jam danish, lets see what that does.

Its almost as if the jam is kicking my pancreas into action, anyone else found this?


----------



## Phil65

StephenM said:


> What worries me about many of these posts is that most people seem well under five per day - often two or less!



glasses of wine?.....or fruit and veg?


----------



## Medusa

it should be ten a day anyway not 5....
yesterday i had weetabix for breaky
cheese sandwich for lunch with bacon crisps and cherry tomatoes and a pear and orange juice
for tea i had fishcakes and mash and mixed veg
not thoroughly exciting,......


----------



## pgcity

B, porrige 26g 3.5u
L, scrambled eggs, mush, 2 veggie sausage, mini magnum, 28g, 2.8u
D, soya and veg stir fry with noodles, hobnob, 53g, 5.3u

Snack, 2 squares of dark choc, sugar free jelly and double cream, 3g


----------



## Pattidevans

2 x ryvita, with slice ham and bit of cheese for brekkie
Burgen sarnie with corned beef and tomatoes, WW fromage frais
Dinner:  this is an easy recipe I do lots on work nights
TICKY SAUSAGES WITH MEDITERRANEAN VEG         

Serves 2
1 pack Lidl “Nurnburger sausages” the little white ones about the size of a finger – 17 to the pack
2 Red Onions peeled and cut into quarters
6 – 8 cherry tomatoes
Approx 2 – 3 tbs Olive oil
A good splash of balsamic vinegar
Approx 8 1cm slices Chevre Goat’s cheese or about half a pack of Feta.
A good handful of fresh basil leaves

Plus a selection of the following, depending on what you have in the fridge
2 red peppers de-seeded and cut into chunks
3 or 4 mushrooms halved
1 courgette cut into chunks
Several Asparagus spears
Some cooked new potatoes
Green beans

Find a shallow baking tray and add the olive oil.  Place the sausages randomly on the tray together with whatever vegetables you have decided on.  Toss in the olive oil and place in a medium hot oven (gas 5) for about 10 – 15 mins.  Check the sausages, turn as necessary and also turn the veggies.  Cook another 4 minutes.  Add the cherry tomatoes and the cheese.  Spoon over the balsamic vinegar and put back into the oven for another 5 – 10 mins.

Serve the sausages and veggies onto hot plates, run a fish slice around the baking tray to combine the oil, balsamic and melted cheese and pour over the sausages and veggies.  Top with a handful of fresh basil leaves.  Enjoy!

Carbs will depend on the veggies used but there’s only 3g carb in the whole sausage pack.

Tonight I only used the red onions/mushrooms and red peppers… still yummy!






[/IMG]


----------



## Northerner

That looks very yummy Patti, on my 'to do' list!


----------



## Phil65

bfast - cheerios

snack - crisps

lunch - sausage sandwich, yoghurt

dinner - bbq .....mixed salad (lettuce,red pepper,celery,red onion,avocado pear) beetroot, sliced tomatoes with balsamic, 2 buffalo burgers, 1 burger bun, jacket potato


----------



## Medusa

my breakfast and lunch are boringly the same every day, dinner last night was macaroni cheese (home made not that tinned muck) with tomatoes in it..... i have a thing for tomatoes at the moment.... lol


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: Puffed wheat, sugar free muesli, flax seeds with soya milk

Lunch: 9 bar and a packet of pumpkin seeds

On arriving home: handful of walnuts

Dinner: home made quorn bolognese without the spaghetti - contained onions, red pepper, celery, courgettes, mushrooms, carrots, tomato puree, basil, marmite and quorn mince
Strawberries


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> That looks very yummy Patti, on my 'to do' list!



Me too - looks like a healthy economical recipe


----------



## runner

MaryPlain said:


> Breakfast: Puffed wheat, sugar free muesli, flax seeds with soya milk
> 
> Lunch: 9 bar and a packet of pumpkin seeds
> 
> On arriving home: handful of walnuts
> 
> Dinner: home made quorn bolognese without the spaghetti - contained onions, red pepper, celery, courgettes, mushrooms, carrots, tomato puree, basil, marmite and quorn mince
> Strawberries



MMM  that looks good too Mary


----------



## Phil65

bfast - cheerios

snack - crisps

lunch - fritatta with a mixed salad (lettuce,celery,spring onion,tomato),beetroot. yorkie bar.

snack - yoghurt

dinner - salmon fillet with a parmesan crust and mushroom sauce, crushed new potatoes and green beans. Blue cheese and crackers.


----------



## MaryPlain

runner said:


> MMM  that looks good too Mary



Yes it was! Forgot to mention the sprinkling of grated cheddar over the top - lovely.

Yesterday, Bfast: Lizzi's Granola and half a banana with ground flaxseeds and soya milk

Lunch: Graze box - Mexican salsa, 9 bar

Dinner - handful of walnuts, cheese and crackers, celery with peanut butter, grapes.


----------



## runner

Yesterday
Breakfast -  1 x weetabix with brown sugar and skimmed milk

Lunch:  poached eggs on wholemeal toast, satsuma
Snack: large chocolate chip cookie
Snack:  doughnut, glass of grapefruit juice
Dinner:  fish and chips, 2 x pickled onions, 2 x glasses red wine, diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## Phil65

bfast - 2 slices of wholemeal toast with marmite

Lunch - chilli and lime chicken pieces with a mixed salad(celery,rocket,mixed leaves,tomatoes)beetroot, home made potato salad with spring onions. 

Snack - cherry yoghurt

Dinner - Veal escalopes in marsala with tagliatelle, salad leaves and tomatoes.


----------



## Pattidevans

I'm glad some peeps like the low carb sausage recipe. 

Today I had 2 fried eggs on 2 toasted crumpets with 2 slices grilled bacon.  Nowt until I had a few pork scratchings with some toasted pitta slices and Taramasalata picky bits.  A very disappointing Morroccan chicken dish (see the front cover of this month's Good Food Mag).  Followed by some fruit and a low carb banana and coconut cake.


----------



## Northerner

Strange day for me as I was travelling a lot. I had:

B - slice Burgen S/L toast
L - Ham sandwich and cereal bar, babybel cheese
D - M&S Aberdeen Angus Steak pie, new pots, carrots, green beans. Chocolate eclair

Snacked on cheese in the evening


----------



## Steff

B-  grilled Mushrooms and bacon
L- Ham rolls with lettuce,cucumber and toms
Snack- bag of monster munches
T- sauteed potatoes,green and red peppers red onion chicken breast with single cream sauce mixed with thyme and sage .


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Snack- bag of monster munches



  

The rest sounds lovely though!


----------



## Tezzz

B 2 weetabix and coffee

L Posh coffee and one jam donut ***

D 2 pork chops cailiflower and a little pork gravy

*** _Note to diabetes police - I burnt the donut off after a power walk to and from the bank on my meal break. BG before it 4.8, and 2 hours later 4.8._

Steff - Grilled mishrooms and bacon sounds fab. Mushrooms and bacon added to shopping list!


----------



## ukjohn

B..2 Weetabix with Activia Vanilla pouring yogart

L..Ham salid sandwiches.

D..Indian..Basmati vegetable rice with chicken curry.


----------



## Hagi Bhoy

B - porridge, toast and coffee

L - soup, sandwich and low fat yoghurt

D - pizza and chips (it's the weekend after all)


----------



## FM001

Far to much


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: handful of walnuts

Snack: Nakd bar, soy nuts

Dinner: (at Giraffe) wensleydale, mango and avocado salad starter, and my favourite edamames as a main - very satisfying and take a long time to eat! Two small glasses rose.

At concert: small strawberry Haagen Dasz tub


----------



## Pattidevans

Brunch 2 x poached eggs, 2 slices bacon, 2 x crumpets (35g carb\)

pre dinner nibbles Taramasalata + pitta (BIG mistake with no insulin).
Moroccan chicken dish (39g carb + cous couls on top) and it all went south from there with low carb cake and fruit and 17u insulin (it always does when I overdo the carbs) and made me quite ill!


----------



## Phil65

brunch - full english

Dinner - chilli and rice + garlic bread


----------



## SimplesL

Went away for the weekend so here goes.

Saturday: lunch: bacon butty in the little chef.
              eve Garlic bread; spagetti with crab & banoffee cheescake. Yummy
Sunday: am: rice crispies, scrambled egg/sausage/bacon/tomato. Yummy
           lunch: smoked salmon sandwich on brown with creamed cheese &    
chives. Yummy
           eve: veg soup; slow-cooked braised lamb & seasonal veg & iced apple parfait. Yummy

Monday: breakie as Sunday.
            lunch: cauliflower cheese & veg
            eve: back home so a pizza which was sculling about the freezer.

Tested this morning was 8%. Did I mention the ice-cream on Saturday.


----------



## Phil65

bfast - cheerios

snack - pack of salt and vinegar

lunch - pasta salad (chicken,celery,red pepper) 

snack - yoghurt

dinner - Roast beef,yorkshire pudding,roast potatoes,parsnips,carrots,green beans and gravy


----------



## HOBIE

1 poached egg,2 toast.tea.  nothing for dinner but cup of tea, Haggis potatoes,turnip,carrots for tea


----------



## Northerner

I've been quite healthy today! 

B - slice Burgen S&L toast
L - cheese salad sandwich on Burgen, muller light greek-style rhubarb yoghurt
D - salmon fillet, oven chips and salad, ice cream


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: puffed wheat, muesli and flax with soya milk (I do three different breakfasts on a rota!)

Lunch: graze box, 9 bar, Babybel cheddar

Dinner: fajitas (using low carb tortillas) with quorn, onions, peppers, courgette, baby sweetcorn and mushrooms, followed by strawberries.


----------



## FM001

B - porridge

L - cheese bacon omelette and slice of burgen toast

D - pasta in tom sauce, chicken and mixed veg


----------



## Northerner

B - slice Burgen toast
L - two boiled eggs and two slices Burgen toast soldiers, muller black cherry yoghurt
D - 2 sausage, pile of mash, peas, Cadbury's Caramel bar.

Snacks  - chilli peanuts, babybel cheese


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: 9 bar
Lunch: Nakd bar, piece of cheese, Shape yoghurt
Dinner: edamames, cauliflower, broccoli with marmite, tomato puree and spices. 
Evening treat: 3 Hotel Chocolate chocs. Yum.


----------



## Northerner

B - slice Burgen S&L toast
L - ham salad sandwich on Burgen, peach and mango yoghurt
D - Kung Po chicken and basmati rice, bowl of ice cream


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: 9 bar, yoghurt
Snacks over the course of the day: small piece of cheese, handful of pecans, Nakd bar while revising 
Dinner: Quorn and mushroom pie, roast carrots, cauli, broccoli, peas, white sauce and gravy - yum! Weightwatchers fruit fromage frais.

After dinner treat - Hotel Chocolate, 3 chocolates.


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> After dinner treat - Hotel Chocolate, 3 chocolates.



You're very restrained with those chocolates not sure I could be so good!


----------



## Pattidevans

Brunch 2 x fried eggs. 2 x buttered crumpets, 2 x slices grilled bacon
Meantime... walked 3.5 miles and had a glass of white wine in the pub, caught bus back, walked a mile uphill home.
2u Apidra with half a wholemeal pitta and Taramasalata + Tzatziki.
Roast chicken, roast spuds, roast parsnips, Asparagus and Leeks.


----------



## Northerner

B - slice Burgen S&L toast
L - 2 boiled eggs, 2 slices Burgen S&L toast, dark chocolate kitkat
D - sausage, mash and peas, bowl of ice cream.

Snacking on chilli peanuts and babybel cheese.


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: Lizi's Granola, muesli, flax and soy milk

Lunch: small piece cheese, 9 bar, handful of pecans

Snack while preparing dinner: Nakd bar

Dinner: quorn mince with mushrooms, peppers, carrots, courgettes, celery, tomato puree and baked beans.  Shape yoghurt.

Snack: sugar free jelly


----------



## MaryPlain

Northerner said:


> You're very restrained with those chocolates not sure I could be so good!



Ah well, we buy the selector packs which contain 6 chocolates and share them so it's quite easy to control the portions!


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> Ah well, we buy the selector packs which contain 6 chocolates and share them so it's quite easy to control the portions!



Good thinking!


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday
B: 2 x ryvita, 1 slice roast pork (from a packet) 2 slices cheddar
L: tongue and tomato sarnie on Burgen + WW Fromage frais
D: leftover roast chick with roast pots, roast parsnips, asparagus, small portion braised leeks and peas (leftover)

Today
B: 2 x Ryvita with 1 slice roast pork and some cheddar
L: same as yesterday - tongue and tomato on burgen with WW FF
D: 75g (weighed uncooked) Linguini with king prawns, yellow/orange/red cherry tomatoes/parmesan and samphire (haven't eaten pasta for years, just didn't know what to do with the samphire I bought as an experiment and this was the best recipe I could find).  Before dinner 7.4 due to a bit of picking at carrots and taramasalata/tzatziki,  At 1 hour 8.5 which is surprisingly low thinking about the pasta... I think I may regret this later!


----------



## Northerner

Pattidevans said:


> ...(haven't eaten pasta for years, just didn't know what to do with the samphire I bought as an experiment and this was the best recipe I could find).  Before dinner 7.4 due to a bit of picking at carrots and taramasalata/tzatziki,  At 1 hour 8.5 which is surprisingly low thinking about the pasta... I think I may regret this later!



Pasta, or more specifically spaghetti, has a remarkable smooth effect on my BG levels! 

For me today:
B - slice Burgen toast
L - ham and Branston pickle on Burgen, Onken strawberry yoghurt
D - Chilli con carne, basmati rice, ice cream and tinned pears


----------



## Nicky1970

Brekkie: Omelette
Lunch: chicken salad on wheat and rye roll, lighly seasones
Dinner: Cajun Chicken with potato wedges and chive dip (Hairy Dieters!), minted peas

1 banana, 2 pears, 2 plums spread through day


----------



## Pattidevans

> Pasta, or more specifically spaghetti, has a remarkable smooth effect on my BG levels!


Well well well - the highest I went was 8.5 only a spike of 1.4 from pre dinner.  7.9 at 2 hours and 4.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Pattidevans said:


> Well well well - the highest I went was 8.5 only a spike of 1.4 from pre dinner.  7.9 at 2 hours and 4.3 this morning



Actually seems to work quite well for a lot of people, see Bev's 'Food Experiment' for Spag Bol:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6004


----------



## Pattidevans

Northerner said:


> Actually seems to work quite well for a lot of people, see Bev's 'Food Experiment' for Spag Bol:
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6004


Some interesting results there, specially as you had T1s and T2s all mixed together.  I think it will still be a "treat" for me though, the Insulinx worked out I needed 15u Apidra for the 73g carb + 1u as a correction for 7.4 As a rule I keep evening carbs to around 40 - 45g max.


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: Puffed wheat, muesli, flax seed, soya milk

Lunch: cheese, pecans, 9 bar

Dinner: quorn bolognese with beans, weightwatcher's fromage frais, sugar free jelly


----------



## Pattidevans

B. 2 buttered ryvita, slice roast pork, piece of cheddar
L. Tongue & tomato sandwich on Burgen, WW yoghurt
D. Chilli con carne, with sour cream, grated cheddar and fresh coriander, served in the "bowl" of a roasted butternut squash (goes surprisingly well and much less carb than rice).

Mary I really like those WW fromage frais!


----------



## Northerner

B - slice Burgen S&L toast
L - Ham and tomato sanwich on Burgen, strawberry Onken yoghurt
D - 2x fried eggs and chips, Cadbury's Caramel


----------



## MaryPlain

Pattidevans said:


> Mary I really like those WW fromage frais!



I've only just rediscovered them. Very nice and even fewer carbs than a yoghurt!

I think I have got out of step with my breakfasts and told you yesterdays yesterday, if you see what I mean. So I will skip to...

Lunch: Babybel cheddar, 9 bar, Graze portion of Brazils with dark and milk chocolate buttons - this is why I like Graze boxes: I get to eat chocolate but as it's a very small amount there's still only 10g carbs in it. 

Dinner: Tesco ready meal lentil moussaka, Shape yoghurt.

Supper: tested at 5 going to bed with insulin on board so had an organic digestive. I love it when that happens as it's the only time I don't feel guilty about eating biscuits.


----------



## Northerner

B - slice Burgen S&L toast
L - two boiled eggs, 2 slices Burgen toast soldiers, strawberry Onken yoghurt
D - Sausage and mash, carrots and peas, tinned pears and ice cream


----------



## Pattidevans

Skipped breakfast
Lunch Roast pork sandwich on Burgen with home made pear and ginger chutney
Dinner:  Steak night at the local pub.  Steak with pepper sauce, chips & onion rings, cheese for dessert.  The T2 member of our party had the sticky toffee pud, but since he doesn't ever test I don't suppose he minds what it does to his BG.


----------



## Nicky1970

Brekkie: Plain Omelette
Snack: seafood stick
Lunch: 1 ham and tomato on wheat and rye roll, 1 banana
Snack: 1 apple
Dinner: chilli con carne, 30 g rice, 1 banana

Darts: cheeseburger


----------



## cherrypie

Nicky1970 said:


> Brekkie: Plain Omelette
> Snack: seafood stick
> Lunch: 1 ham and tomato on wheat and rye roll, 1 banana
> Snack: 1 apple
> Dinner: chilli con carne, 30 g rice, 1 banana
> 
> Darts: cheeseburger



 I wish I could eat one banana, let alone two in a day.  Even if I include it in my meal, my blood sugars rocket.


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: Oatibix, muesli, flaxseed, soya milk

Lunch: piece of cheese, Graze box of nibbles - lovely mix a bit like Bombay mix but with beans in it, 9 bar.

Dinner: warmed up chana masala and sag paneer that I froze one Friday night after a takeaway.


----------



## Northerner

B - slice Burgen toast
L - cheese and tomato sandwich on Burgen, strawberry Onken yoghurt
D - Salmon fillet, oven chips and salad, bowl of sugar-free jelly and ice cream (how old am I? )


----------



## Pattidevans

Does this thread, interesting though it is, serve any purpose if people don't post their Bgs insulin injections or whatever and 1 and 2 hour results?

Today... skipped brekkie
Lunch ham and chutney sarnie, WW fromage frais 6g carb (lunch total 35g carb allowing for the chutney).
7pm 3.9 mmol 6 x jelly beans
Dinner was a chicken and veggie pie.  Chicken picked from the carcass of a roast chicken, chicken stock from boiling the carcass, herbs, whole shallots, carrots, mushrooms, dried soaked mushrooms and some really light pastry rolled out very thin.

Before dinner 6.1 11u Apidra, and at 3 hours 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Pattidevans said:


> Does this thread, interesting though it is, serve any purpose if people don't post their Bgs insulin injections or whatever and 1 and 2 hour results?.



The idea is more just to illustrate what sort of things people are eating as not everyone tests or injects - it can give people some ideas about what to try and what people consider 'naughty'! 

Yesterday I had:

B - slice Burgen S&L toast
L - Ham salad sandwich on Burgen, Onken yoghurt
D - Fish, chips and peas (oven fish and chips, frozen peas), ice cream and tinned peaches.


----------



## Pattidevans

Northerner said:


> The idea is more just to illustrate what sort of things people are eating as not everyone tests or injects - it can give people some ideas about what to try and what people consider 'naughty'!


Ahhh OK, I was just thinking though that it would be a good vehicle to illustrate that what some people might tolerate, others might not.  I mean what I might consider "naughty" someone else might be able to tolerate quite easily


----------



## Nicky1970

Brekkie: Plain omelette
Snack: 1 banana
Lunch: 1 chicken salad on rye and wheat roll, 1 pear
Snack: 2 plums
Dinner: Hairy Dieters Beachside Paella*
1 pear
Snack: Piece of cucumber, 1 stick celery, 1 seafood stick

* bar far the best tasting paella I've managed to cook!


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: one Oatibix, sprinkling of muesli, cinnamon, flaxseeds, soya milk

Lunch: 9bar, Nakd bar 

Dinner: a challenge as we have no kitchen this week and I'm very pushed for time, so, Innocent ready meal - Indian dall - very tasty, followed by Weightwatcher's Fromage Frais.


----------



## Northerner

B - Slice Burgen S&L toast
L - ham salad sandwich, yoghurt
D - Sausage, mash, carrots, peas and two finger dark choc kitkat


----------



## Pattidevans

This thread has inspired me to do a food blog.   So it's done quite a lot.
Today, skipped brekkie
L:  Tuna sarnie on burgen with WW fromage frais
D. Jamie Oliver's Lamb fricassee, with a small portion new pots and a tomato salad followed by a small fruit platter.


----------



## MaryPlain

Yesterday's breakfast: getting too boring to post!

Lunch: the same, except with the addition of a Graze box which I haven't tried before: a tasty mixture of walnuts, pumpkin seeds with some kind of sweet coating, and chocolate buttons. Not terribly healthy but such a small portion that I'm not bothered.

Dinner: my usual Wednesday night fare: Tesco's veggie moussaka. We still have no kitchen so that's my excuse. Strawberries. Yum.


----------



## pgcity

Porridge 26g 3.75 u
Cheese salad, mini time out, 16g, 1.8u
Soya stir fry, noodles, mini magnum, 60g, 7.0 inc correction of 1.0


----------



## LeeLee

I write down EVERYTHING I eat, every day.  Without my food diary, it's too easy to forget the odd extra (or worse, convince myself that it doesn't count).  Started doing it after I only lost half a lb one week back in May.

Back history is diet-controlled Type 2 for 8 years, allowed diet to get out of control, gained weight, started Metformin 500gx2 in March, joined Slimming World in April and started cycling to work, have lost 3st 9lb and 2-3 dress sizes in 6 months. Asthma much better, BP now a little on the low side (from high), BG normal, probably need to talk to doc about reducing drugs (electrolytes a bit out of kilter).

Still need to lose 4st 3lb to squeak into the top end of 'healthy' BMI range, but not sure it's acheiveable because I've never in my whole life been that!


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast: puffed wheat (16g) + muesli (23g) total carbs 25g, insulin 2 units

Lunch: two small pieces of cheddar, Graze box - hickory smoked nuts and seeds, 9 bar - total carbs 15g, insulin 1.5 units

Dinner: Tesco tapas - 3 Mozzarella sticks, 3 pieces falafel, half a tortilla - expected to eat 4 of each so expected total carbs 50g, insulin 5 units. Had a digestive biscuit before bed to make up for the ones I didn't eat. Still no kitchen.


----------



## pgcity

Veg burger x2 scrambled eggs, toast 33g, 5.5u
Cheese butty, salad,  2 finger mint kitkat, 5.2u
Spinach and paneer curry, home made chips, choc mousse, 50g, 5.5u

Plus 20% basal for totm


----------



## coldclarity

Breakfast - cereal bar and banana - 6 units
Mid morning hypo - glucose tablets and a home made Chelsea bin. Ahem.
Lunch - seedy bagel with clover, orange, slice of home made blackberry and apple pie with yoghurt - 13 units
Dinner - chicken stew, slice of seedy bread, more pie - 6 units
Supper - ginger nut biscuit


----------



## MaryPlain

Breakfast number 1: Oatibix, muesli, flaxseed, soyal milk. 25g carbs, 2 u

Lunch: 2 small pieces of mature cheddar; Graze box: hickory smoked nuts and seeds; 9 bar 15g carbs, 1.5 u

After work drink: half a pint of Peroni no insulin as I have no idea how many carbs are in beer since I don't drink it very often

Dinner: Indian takeaway: Veg bhuna and poppadums, yum - estimated 50g carbs, 5 u Half bottle rose.

Evening treat because it's the weekend: 3 Hotel Chocolate chocs, yum, 20g carbs, 2 u


----------



## StephenM

Breakfast ? 2 mandarin oranges, 2 soft boiled eggs and slice of wholemeal toast (usually have a full cooked breakfast on a Saturday but was going out to lunch)

Mid ?morning ? apple and 2 finger Kat-Kat (tend to be more active at weekends and BG was 5.1)

Lunch ? Breast of chicken wrapped in parma ham and stuffed with mozzarella, served with a small portion of spaghetti, green beans and spinach. One small scoop ice cream for dessert. And a large glass of house red.

Dinner ? Ploughman?s with ham, cheese, slice of wholemeal and lots of salad. Bottle of wheat beer. Put on DVD and opened a second!

This morning?s BG 6.4


----------



## MaryPlain

No breakfast - I have no set routine at weekends and I don't like having what I have all week so sometimes I just don't bother.

Lunch - pub lunch with husband, stepdaughter and step grandson: superfood salad, which was quite impressive: contained a nice variety of different veg such as green beans, edamames, something grated which wasn't orange enough to be carrot so I'm not sure what it was, and pomegranate seeds.

Dinner: finished off the mozzarella sticks I didn't eat on Thursday, weightwatcher's fromage frais

Weekend treat: Hotel chocolate chocolate almonds - yummmm


----------



## FM001

B - toast

L - 2x burger rolls

D - lasagna, salad, garlic bread


----------



## StephenM

Not fully understanding the new ?pasty tax? rules that come in today I treated myself to a ?pasty on the run? yesterday.


----------



## MaryPlain

StephenM said:


> Not fully understanding the new ?pasty tax? rules that come in today I treated myself to a ?pasty on the run? yesterday.



Mmmmmm. When on holiday in Cornwall, I was determined that I was going to have one pasty (vegetarian one). I really enjoyed it, but 65g carbs! 

Yesterday I had a 9 bar for breakfast

Snacked on some pecans, a couple of pieces of cheddar, and a Nakd bar during the day, and for dinner had chinese takeaway (still no kitchen) - edamames and salt and pepper mushrooms.


----------



## Nicky1970

B: weetabix
L: ham sandwich 
D: chicken tagine, couscous

obscene amount of fruit throughout the day, very naughty


----------



## Northerner

Thought I would revive this thread as @Ditto was wondering what we are all eating and wanted some ideas! 

Yesterday I had:

Breakfast - Slice of Burgen Soya and Linseed, toasted with butter
Lunch - Ham salad sandwich on Burgen, banana, two squares 85% choc. (snack late afternoon, small apple)
Evening - Home made chilli con carne, 4x hash browns, tomato and salad leaves, 4 squares 85% choc. (snack mid-evening, cheese)



Please add yours!


----------



## ianbilly

Breakfast - Eggs, Bacon Skyr yoghurt with Berries
Lunch - Corned Beef Salad & a Tangerine
Evening - 97% Pork Sausages, Mushrooms, Green Beans & Kale
Supper Snack - BabyBel cheese


----------



## Bloden

Breakfast - yogurt, muesli, blueberries, nuts n seeds, big milky coffee (30g carb)
Lunch - cheese n ham toasted sandwich, salad, dark choc Cornetto (50g)
Dinner - roast chicken and mixed roast veg, broccoli, potatoes, choccy pud n cream (30g)

I have the same breakfast and lunch most days. Dinner is whatever I fancy but no more than 30g carb.
Snacks - always cheeeeeese.


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday I had:
Breakfast 1 crumpet
Afternoon snack A packet of Wotsits
Dinner Small portion of home made seafood risotto
Wine


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

2 eggs scrambled with a slice of edam cheese, and a glass of milk for breakfast 
Lunch was courgettes, smashed cauliflower, basmati (25g), and garden peas. 
Tea was a frozen meal from Wiltshire Farm Foods Steak & mushroom casserole (35g carbs) 

We have Wiltshire just about every second day for tea. We are so tired at the end of the day, they keep us from Chinese meals or fish suppers, at least mostly.


----------



## Robin

Breakfast. Scrambled eggs
Mid morning. Cappucino and 2 sqs 90% dark choc
Lunch. Herrings in dill marinade, half an apple, Clementine, Brazil nuts.
Dinner. 2 Sausages, corn on the cob, purple sprouting broccoli. 
             Greek yogurt ( full fat)
Bedtime snack when I discovered I was 4.3 Home made Mini mince pie.


----------



## khskel

Lizi's granola with unsweetened almond milk.
Lunch Chicken Caesar Salad sandwich in burgen.
Mid afternoon 2 squares Lindt 90%
Tea Quiche and rumbledthumps


----------



## Martin Canty

Lunch - Left over honey glazed chicken skewers & apple slaw
Dinner - Boneless Country style ribs with Brussel Sprouts


----------



## zx10pilot

Breakfast, nope. In a rush and often very insulin resistant (but variably which makes it impossible to predict if that makes sense).
11sies - 2 x ham n cheese sandwiches (4 slices wholemeal Nimble @ 8g carbs per slice  ) - 30g carbs
Lunch - Chicken salad with olive oil & balsamic vinegar, apple & satsuma, about 20g carbs.
Tea - Pork chops, new potatoes & peas - 40g carbs.
Evening snack - 50g salted popcorn - 20g carbs.

Snacks can be ham, cheese, peanuts.
Weekends are generally more exciting and normally includes egg, bacon & sausage for (at least) one meal... but staying to about 120g carbs per day. 
Thanks for reviving this thread as it is very interesting to read what is "normal" for us on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## KookyCat

so yesterday I had:
Breakfast, porridge and wholemeal oat toast with vegemite
Lunch, salad, a packet of oat biscuits (2 biscuits not a whole tub ) and 6 chocolate sprouts
Dinner, tomato and mozzarella salad with avocado, baked sweet potato with feta and chilli dressing and then chocolate orange melt (fondant pudding) and a glass of Rioja.  Dinner was in a restaurant so more substantial than I'm used to so I still feel a bit stuffed this morning!

I am quite taken by this thread, mostly because I'm wondering how people eat so little for breakfast....if I ate one slice of toast I'd have started to nibble a work colleague by 10am, and not in a delightfully cuddly way  it'd be more in a starving zombie sort of a way.  I wake up ravenous, always have done.  So much so that my Dad used to get up early when I was a kid to watch me eat brekkie since it was the only time anyone saw me eat enthusiastically.  That baked sweet potato was delicious btw, I asked for the recipe, and it's dead simple, the standard baked sweet pot cut in half feta crumbled on with garlic and chilli infused oil drizzled over it then baked for a further 15 minutes in foil, then blow torched to melt down the feta.  Honest to goodness it tasted like heaven on a plate


----------



## ukjohn

*Yesterday.

Breakfast... Black seedless grapes with Greek natural yoghurt. have this every morning .

Lunch... Corned beef, ham and beetroot sandwiches.

Evening... Lamb chops, broccoli, broad beans, green beans and a little mash potato.


John.*


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> rumbledthumps


Had to look that one up! 

I had:

B - Slice of Burgen toast
L - Brie and cranberry sandwich on Burgen, banana, 125ml Skyr with strawberries. Small apple mid-afternoon
D - Sausage and mash, mixed veg. 4x 85% choc. Cheese snack late evening


----------



## malturn

Ahh rumbledethumps one of my favourites.


----------



## eggyg

Well here goes. Don't judge me it's nearly Christmas! Breakfast, I'm with @KookyCat on this, I am ALWAYS starving first thing., 2 eggs on 1 slice of Burgen.Went to work, cup of tea 2 Terry's All Gold chocs! Lunch, chicken salad sarnie made with 2 slices Burgen and a packet of cheese and onion. Mid afternoon, more tea and a chocolate biscuit, our patients keep bringing us biccies and chocolate and it would be churlish of me to refuse them! It's OK though as I ate them standing up with my eyes closed so it doesn't count! Got home from work where Mr Eggy had warmed up a lamb Madras I had made, delicious, even if I say so myself.  Basmati rice and 1 chapati, bolused 4 units for rice and 2 for chapati. Then I got the munchies and had 2 slices of fruit malt and no bolus! Oops! Woke up to 9.9 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> chicken salad sarnie made with 2 slices Burgen and a packet of cheese and onion


That's a crisp sandwich, not a chicken salad...!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> That's a crisp sandwich, not a chicken salad...!


Ah! Caught in the act. Can't beat a crisp sarnie!


----------



## Hazel

B.  Overnight oats
      40g porridge, MullerLight, frozen, rasps, 
      Strawberries and blueberried

L.  Mushroom and ham omelette
     Apple

D.  Chicken casserole, veg and pasta
      2 x satsumas

S.   Options hot choc drink


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> B.  Overnight oats
> 40g porridge, MullerLight, frozen, rasps,
> Strawberries and blueberried
> 
> L.  Mushroom and ham omelette
> Apple
> 
> D.  Chicken casserole, veg and pasta
> 2 x satsumas
> 
> S.   Options hot choc drink




Oh behave Hazel, you're making me ashamed!  Still you have to eat all that fruit you keep winning every week as champion slimmer!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday -

Breakfast - 2 toasted waffles and butter
Dinner - Roast beef and coleslaw on a  wholemeal roll and a lotus biscuit
Snack - coffee and 4 squares chocolate
Tea - frozen chicken dinner (i didn't think i would be home in time to make anything)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Breakfast - nothing
Lunch - gluten free sarnie.
Tea -  ham and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Gazman

Brekie- high bran
Lunch- Wholemeal ham wrap 1apple 1 satsuma
Dinner homemade whole-wheat pasta Bolognaise
Snack semolina rice pudding excuse being thought I needed more calories going in due to excercise.


----------



## Manda1

I am loving this thread x 
Yesterday I had :
Breakfast : two slices of nimble toast with peanut butter.
Mid morning .. Two rich tea biscuits 
Lunch : at work so had two sausages one Yorkshire pud with veg 
Tea : two slices of nimble toast with peanut butter one babybel and a ww yogurt .
Not posting today's as have been bad x lol x


----------



## Ibby

Shredded wheat for breakfast 
Chicken, cauliflower cheese, swede and carrot mash with gravy for dinner 
Dry roast nuts and walnuts and 1 wine gum for nibbles 
Cheese sandwich on brown bread with some crisps for tea


----------



## Northerner

B - Slice Burgen toast
L - Brie and cranberry on Burgen, Skyr, banana. Small apple snack.
D - Chicken curry with basmati rice, 6 squares (!) of 85% choc  Cheese snack later


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

B: Boiled egg, yogurt, milk. 
Dinner: Pork, potatoes, carrots & peas 
T: Basmati rice, black beans, green beans, celery 

My pre-lunch sugar was 5.2 (*lowest *since I began this train ride) 
S.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B:  Forgot.  For some reason I always forget to have breakfast on a Saturday.
L:  Toasted cheese sandwich on Burgen.
D: Two sausages & ratatouille.
Snacked on a few nuts & pork scratchings & had 2 squares of 85% choc for pud.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sunday.
B: Toasted cheese sandwich on Burgen.  This wasn't intentional as it was suppose to be scrambled egg on toast, but forgot.
L: Handful of peanuts
D: Cottage pie with a cauliflower, turnip & squash mash topping.
2 squares of 85% choc.


----------



## KookyCat

See there you all are with your tiny breakfasts....I'm moving to @eggyg's house .  So yesterday I had

B: porridge and a slice of oat toast with vegemite
L: homemade mushroom soup with home made soda bread and a mini mince pie 
D: Nut roast and dauphinois potato (the only acceptable way to present a spud to me ), asparagus, baby carrots and broccoli and three profiteroles.  I am very surprised there's no salad because I'm a bit obsessed with salad, well a lot obsessed with salad.  I realised yesterday that my favourite foods are toast and salad, I've always loved toast which is weird because I don't like bread un toasted.....hmm maybe it's the butter


----------



## Mark Parrott

I used to love a hot buttered crumpet.  Haven't had one since diagnosis.


----------



## KookyCat

Mark Parrott said:


> I used to love a hot buttered crumpet.  Haven't had one since diagnosis.



I've never warmed to crumpets despite them smelling like heaven itself.  Could you have a treat crumpet on Christmas Day?  Maybe with some bacon, eggs?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Now, that is a plan, @KookyCat .


----------



## New-journey

I have had no crumpets since diagnose either, now I really want one!
Yesterday I had for breakfast, coffee, coconut yogurt with seeds and a few berries, lunch avocado, beansprouts, friend egg on 2 pieces of gluten free bread, and evening, chickpeas with mushrooms, tomatoes plus broccoli and cauliflower. Plus some of my 93% chocolate. The gluten bread spiked me dreadfully so that's the last time.


----------



## Northerner

B - Slice Burgen toast
L - Brie and cranberry on Burgen (again!), Skyr and a banana. Small apple snack
D - 2 Black Farmer sausages, cheese omelette and hash browns, 4 squares 85% choc. Cheese snack.


----------



## Stitch147

Just seen this one (good idea by the way)

B - Porridge 
L - Chicken and salad with a lidl roll
D - Giant yorkie pud filled with home made savoury mince and veggies.


----------



## mikeyB

B - cappuccino and a vape
L - 80% meat sausage butty, wholelemeal multi seed bread
D- Boned chicken thighs wrapped in prosciutto, green lentil and couscous salad, tomato and garlic salad. 

I am aiming to lose weight, mind. It's quite handy at the moment, cos I've got no appetite.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just been reading through this and I'm with Kooky and Eggy.  Are you all wasting away? No breakfast, handful of peanuts and some lettuce and a 'treat' of a fragment of 100% cocoa chocolate  - it's like Charlie Bucket - these are starvation diets!


----------



## Stitch147

Matt Cycle said:


> Just been reading through this and I'm with Kooky and Eggy.  Are you all wasting away? No breakfast, handful of peanuts and some lettuce and a 'treat' of a fragment of 100% cocoa chocolate  - it's like Charlie Bucket - these are starvation diets!


If you saw the amount of mince and veg I packed into my yorkie pud yesterday!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Matt Cycle said:


> Just been reading through this and I'm with Kooky and Eggy.  Are you all wasting away? No breakfast, handful of peanuts and some lettuce and a 'treat' of a fragment of 100% cocoa chocolate  - it's like Charlie Bucket - these are starvation diets!


Yes, quite.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Just been reading through this and I'm with Kooky and Eggy.  Are you all wasting away? No breakfast, handful of peanuts and some lettuce and a 'treat' of a fragment of 100% cocoa chocolate  - it's like Charlie Bucket - these are starvation diets!


I've never been a breakfast person - stems from years of running early mornings before going to work. I used to get up, have a cup of tea and then out of the door. Any food in my stomach would make me feel sick and I wouldn't enjoy the run  That has changed to some extent now in that I know I need insulin in the mornings and prefer to have some carbs to go with it as that seems to make things more predictable, but a slice of toast doesn't sit too heavy or make me nauseous  I also have to give the insulin time to start peaking and the toast to start digesting, so I'm usually 3 mugs of tea in before I can go out for my run since diabetes, which rather defies Nike's exhortation to 'just do it' 

‘Just do it!’ say Nike, just go out and run,
Well I used to ‘just do it’ – back then it was fun,
Arising at dawn and hitting the streets
My only concern to look after my feet.

Now, before I just do it, there’s more I must do,
I have to make plans - I must think it through!
So, breakfast and insulin, then waiting an hour,
Till both hit their peak and give me the power.

I must take my levels before I can go
They can’t be too high, and must not be too low.
If everything’s fine then I’m out of the door,
And instantly depleting my glycogen store!

But now that I’m running my cells start to change,
More insulin receptors will come into range
And lap up the glucose released in my blood
By the carbohydrate conversion of digested food.

And when I return then I must check again
That my levels are normal, like ‘ordinary’ men.
Even if they’re high, then they may drop down low
For the next forty hours, it’s not easy to know.

So Nike, your slogan doesn’t quite fit the bill –
But I’m going to get there, I know that I will!
Despite diabetes making me plan
I’ll once again be a marathon man!


----------



## khskel

Lizi's granola
French toast
Crab fishcake, cheesy mash, broccoli and mange tout


----------



## Martin Canty

Sunday
B - Philly Cheese Steak omelet & Hash Browns from a diner
D - Home made Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> I used to love a hot buttered crumpet. Haven't had one since diagnosis.


Haven't had one in 20 years...... Man I'm salivating at the thought of one.... Wonder where I can find crumpets in the States? Probably have to make one....


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Menu for Sunday 181216
> Bottle water with fibre
> Brunch:
> 2 Fried Eggs over 7oz Cabbage, butter.
> Bottle Aspirin water, meds and vits.
> Dinner:
> Chicken Curry and Rice.
> (Wanted to see how it affected my BG, but ran out of strips! Couldn't tell family I wasn't having any after all that).
> Bottle of water and a Levothyroxine.



Ditto, you've peaked my interest...what's 'Aspirin water?'


----------



## Amigo

Ready this running blog, I realise that I must be a very bad diabetic indeed. You all seem to make such virtuous food choices  Interestingly, seems to be more type 1's than 2's post on this particular thread.


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> Ditto, you've peaked my interest...what's 'Aspirin water?'


Amigo, it's just a pint of water with a dissolved Aspirin in it. Luv the poem Northener.


----------



## Kaylz

Seen as I've had my meals and whatever today
B - berry and cherry porridge pot
10 - sachet cadbury highlights hot chocolate and 2 squares of 85% chocolate
D - all butter croissant with cheese and onion popped under the grill and a milk tray sweet
2:30 - cup of coffee 2 more squares chocolate
T - chicken breast, roast tatties and gravy, cup of smooth caramel coffee
now having a can of lager x


----------



## Maz2

Breakfast - egg with mushrooms, tomatoes, some aubergine and courgette.
Lunch - out with friends and had a couple of slices of turkey, a slice of beef, cabbage, cauliflower cheese, peas and some carrots. One small roast potato.  I had a couple of spoonfuls of my husbands cheesecake dessert but stopped myself having any more.
Evening - salad with some cheese.  Plain yoghurt with some nuts and seeds.

Having read some of what people eat I am glad to see Burgen bread so popular as that is what I buy.

Are a lot of you trying to lose weight though?  I ask that because some of you do not seem to eat very much.  I feel like I am eating twice as much as some people here and, yet, I cannot seem to put any weight back on - I have gone underweight since changing my diet.


----------



## Martin Canty

Maz2 said:


> Are a lot of you trying to lose weight though? I ask that because some of you do not seem to eat very much


Personally I am maintaining between 165 & 170lb with my current diet; my meals have changed from one a day to 2..... FBG is usually sitting nicely at 5.0.... 5.6 today but I know that that came from a rather carby (for me) breakfast yesterday.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Amigo, it's just my second pint of water of the day which has a dissolved Aspirin in it for dicky ticker.  I take my other meds and vitamins at the same time so it's over and done with.
> 
> Luv the poem Northener.
> 
> Had a piggy day today! 3 meals due to having an appointment...
> 
> Menu for Monday 191216
> Bottle water with fibre (because of Diverticulitis)
> Breakfast:
> 2 large eggs scrambled with too much butter, 4 large mushrooms, a tiny bit of salad so it wouldn't be wasted (I have always been a human dustbin!)
> Pint Aspirin water, meds and vits.
> Lunch:
> Small portion of beef, 2oz green beans, butter.
> Dinner:
> Boil-in-the-bag Pulled Chicken, 7oz cabbage with butter on and sprinkled black pepper.
> (I'm stuffed full, I know I've eaten too much, I'll put weight on tomorrow now agh).
> Bottle of water and a Levothyroxine.



Gracious Ditto, I can't see how you could put weight on with those food choices!  

I see what you mean about the aspirin water...I thought it was some kind of drink you'd discovered that was ready prepared for pain relief. I could do with some of that today. Definitely an ouch day!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I feel that I eat enough as I rarely feel hungry.  I tend to eat more at work than at home.  I am still losing weight though, but very slowly.  I am now 74.9kg.


----------



## Northerner

I don't eat as much as I used to before diagnosis, whether that is age or concern about levels I don't know, but I don't generally feel hungry. I have lost quite a bit of weight this year since I stopped drinking alcohol in January, but my weight has been rock steady between 9st 9 and 9st 11 for the last two months, so any weight loss seems to have stopped now. I feel very comfortable with my weight now, felt a bit flabby before!


----------



## AJLang

Today/tonight
Breakfast Half a ciabatta roll with butter, Hummous and beetroot
Lunch Two dairylea triangles
Snack Packet of Wotsits
Dinner Pie made with minced Quorn, gravy, carrots and peas
Wine


----------



## Robin

B. Scrambled eggs
Coffee ( met a friend) Cappucino and a rocky road slice.
L. Pâté on Ryvita thins, half an apple, satsuma, Brazil nuts, 2sq 90% dark
D. Stir fry of mixed veg ( cabbage, carrot, courgette, pepper) and yesterday's left over roast lamb, plum and hoisin sauce, small portion of noodles.

According to Myfitnesspal, it was 1400 calories and 101 carbs, which matched my base calorie rate (1200) + energy expended in exercise. Because I had an unusually sedentary day, (driving an hour each way to meet friend and then having a quiet afternoon in because it was raining,) this is a lower calorie  target for the day than normal. I find if I hit the target, my weight tends to stay stable. To lose weight, I have to have a calorie surplus at the end of the day. I'm not always this anal, btw, I'm just trying to shed a couple of pounds ahead of the Christmas carbfest. ( well, probably more fat and alcohol fest, if I'm honest!).


----------



## mikeyB

This is fun, isn't it? Who cares whether it's Type 1 or Type 2 confession time.

B: Capucchino and a vape.
L: Pork Tongue on Ryvita. (I love pork tongue, have done since I was a wean)
D: chicken and veg casserole, followed by a Satsuma. Didn't have much of the casserole, just not hungry at the moment. 

I have lost some weight, but no idea how much cos I don't possess weighing scales.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ok, not yesterday, but today.
B: M&S cocktail sausages (6.8g carb for 10)
L: Tuna salad topped with grated cheese
D: Corned beef hash (no potato, replaced it with turnip.
Snacked on a handful of pork scratchings, two handfuls of peanuts.  For pud had 2 squares of 85% choc.


----------



## Amigo

Ok confession time;

Breakfast - 1 slice wholemeal toast with scraping of marmalade
                   1 hard boiled egg

Lunch -        Tuna & cheese pannini 
                    Small portion chips (bad choice I know)

Dinner -       2 slices Burgen with couple of slices of roast chicken, Mayo and tomato slices
                    Small banana (first banana this year, need the potassium)


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Ok confession time;
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice wholemeal toast with scraping of marmalade
> 1 hard boiled egg
> 
> Lunch -        Tuna & cheese pannini
> Small portion chips (bad choice I know)
> 
> Dinner -       2 slices Burgen with couple of slices of roast chicken, Mayo and tomato slices
> Small banana (first banana this year, need the potassium)


If you do need potassium in a no carb setting, use Lo Salt for seasoning. It's 66% potassium chloride. I find the taste a little harsh compared to sea salt, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> If you do need potassium in a no carb setting, use Lo Salt for seasoning. It's 66% potassium chloride. I find the taste a little harsh compared to sea salt, but it's worth a try.



Yes been using it for years to be honest Mike. In truth I have no idea if I really need potassium. Do need something to help with these joint pains though! Bet you know that feeling!


----------



## Stitch147

B - Porridge
L - lidl protein roll with ham, packet of hula hoops, yogurt (ate lunch early as I was in meetings all day)
D - Meat balls in bolognaise sauce and a small portion of pasta
Snacks - apple, pear, and 6 ritz crackers


----------



## Northerner

B - Slice Burgen toast
L - Ham salad sandwich on Burgen, banana, Skyr with strawberries. Small apple snack
D - Quiche, hash browns (have developed a taste for them in preference to chips! ), tomato and salad leaves. 4x 85% choc. Cheese snack.


----------



## Manda1

OK here goes
B.. Two slices of toast with peanut butter
L.. Hot pot with carrots and cabbage
T.. Cream cheese and cucumber sandwich followed by sugar free jelly and cream

Oh and during the day three chocolates from the hero tin laying around at work x


----------



## ianbilly

B - Bacon & Eggs, Skyr with Avocado
L - Tuna Salad & Tangerine for afters
T King Prawn & Pak Choi Stir Fry (recipe from DiabetesUK website)

late supper Small packet of Pork Scratchings


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Chicken Tikka Masala (no rice)
L - Cheese & mushroom omelet
D - Couple of pints of beer (monthly social with the guys from our SAR team)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
11 - hot chocolate
D - Greggs chicken bake (my bad haha) and 2 lotus biscuits
2:30 - coffee and 2 squares 85% chocolate
T - fatty alert haha - 4 pork & leek sausages, 2 yorkshire ouddings, petits pois and gravy
now - cup of coffee


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> This is fun, isn't it? Who cares whether it's Type 1 or Type 2 confession time.
> 
> B: Capucchino and a vape.
> L: Pork Tongue on Ryvita. (I love pork tongue, have done since I was a wean)
> D: chicken and veg casserole, followed by a Satsuma. Didn't have much of the casserole, just not hungry at the moment.
> 
> I have lost some weight, but no idea how much cos I don't possess weighing scales.


Out of curiosity by any chance are you Scottish lol x


----------



## Martin Canty

mikeyB said:


> Pork Tongue


Love Tongue.... Wife will not let me get any though, Americans are very squeamish about anything but regular cuts of meat.... I have to wait until she goes to Vegas before I treat myself


----------



## Flower

B. Cup of coffee don't eat breakfast unless hypo or Advent calendar chocolate to consume
D. 3 Nairns oatcakes with Quorn turkey and stuffing slices, 3 squares Black and Green mint dark chocolate
T. Cheese and mushroom omelette , extra mushrooms, salad, slice of Burgen bread. 3 square dark chocolate.
Few handfuls of cashew nuts when passing the kitchen.


----------



## Robin

B. Slice of Livlife toast and butter ( not as nice as Burgen, but shop was out of stock)
L. Prawns, lettuce, mayonnaise. Half an apple, satsuma, Brazil nuts, 2sq 90% dark choc
T. Home made mince pie
D. Sausage and Lentil casserole. Piece of smoked cheese which 'accidentally' fell out of the fridge when I was clearing up.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Today -
B - porridge 30g
L - cheese, ham and tomato sandwich on Burgen bread, packet crisps, satsuma and pear 49 carbs
D - homemade crustless leek and bacon quiche, broccoli and green beans 29 carbs
Will have an options hot choc later this evening 5.8 carbs
2 cups of tea, 1 cup coffee, 2 glasses no added sugar cordial, and 2 glasses water throughout the day. 45 min dog walk at 7am.
Total of 14u Novorapid (matches carb to insulin ratios), finger prick BG so far ranged between 6.7 and 7.6.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: 1 slice Burgen toast
L: Tuna salad & buttered Lidl Protein roll
S: Cashew & date fruit bar (16g carb)
D: Chicken breast stuffed with cheese & chorizo & wrapped in bacon with roasted med veg.
4 squares 85% choc.


----------



## Stitch147

B - Porridge
L - (naughty girly lunch) Pigs in blanket panini from Costa (was very nice)
D - Homemade chilli (no rice as I had the panini at lunch time)
Snacks - Monster munch (pickled onion flavour), 6 ritz crackers and a handful of peanuts.


----------



## Northerner

Same as the day before for me:

B - Slice Burgen toast
L - Ham salad sandwich on Burgen, banana, Skyr with strawberries. Small apple snack
D - Quiche, hash browns, tomato and salad leaves. 4x 85% choc. Cheese snack.

My meals tend to be a bit repetitive as I'm only making stuff for myself, so need to use things up to avoid waste


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Cheese & onion Omelet
D - Alabama style BBQ chicken (white BBQ sauce) with slaw & honey coated carrots

My wife buys 3 meals a week (from one of those meals in a box companies) in an effort to learn how to cook..... I usually end up having to cook at least one of them


----------



## Amigo

Yesterday;

B - 2 boiled eggs & slice of toasted Burgen

L - ham, boiled egg and tomato sandwich on Burgen bread, 3 chocolate Matchmakers

D - small portion fresh tagliatelle, home made bolognese sauce, salad, sprinkle of cheese and onion and chives dip.


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - cinnamon porridge pot
10 - sachet hot chocolate
D - quarter pounder with cheese, onion and mayo on a roll grilled ( was gonna treat myself to a milk tray sweet but was 11 when i tested so thought best not to)
2:30 - cup of smooth caramel coffee
T - chicken in black bean sauce, 3 poppadoms and a biscoff biscuit then cup of coffee x


----------



## Robin

B. Avocado
Mid am, Cappucino
L. Spinach soup, half an apple, satsuma, Brazil nuts 2sq 90% choc
Tea. 2 chocolate biscuits. Overdid the insulin at lunch, so was able to indulge when the kids broke open a box of biccies.
D. Chicken casserole, sweet potato, cabbage.


----------



## Lindarose

I don't think your days eating is greedy at all Ditto. It looks really healthy and low carb to me.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday, after fasting blood glucose, 
B- 2 eggs, 2 bacon, one toast (at the cafe)
L- very late due to late 10:30 breakfast: 3 multigrain cracker, Philadelphia, 2 very innocent looking cheese straws. Not so innocent. Two hours after meal, 9.1 
S- salad veggies and hummus.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: 1 slice Burgen toast & 
L: Tuna salad & Cashew & Date fruit bar
D: ChickenTikka Masala, Quinoa & bulgar wheat (microwave packet), half a naan & 2 poppadoms.
Bit of a naughty dinner.  Haven't tried a naan since diagnosis.  Before 5.5, after 7.8.  Could've been a lot worse.
Also had 1 orange choccy from a Quality Street tin at work.


----------



## Stitch147

Well.........
B - Porridge
L - Lidl roll with ham, wotsits and a yogurt
D - (christmas dinner out with my pub quiz team) starters - duo of cooked cheese (mini breaded brie and camembert served on salad leaves with cranberry sauce) Main - roast turkey with all the trimmings (I traded 2 roast potatoes for my OH's sprouts, so I had just 1 roastie), Dessert (yes I had a pud and it was worth it!) - Cherry bakewell cheesecake. All washed down with 3 glasses of red wine.
Woke up at 9.7 which is about average for me anyway.


----------



## Lindarose

I really live porridge too Ditto. And sometimes I have it even though it raises my BGs slot. It is si good in many other ways and keeps me full for ages.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Left over Country style pork rib
D - 2 chicken thighs (skin on) baked over a bed of onion, side of steamed broccoli.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B - 50grm of porridge, 200ml semi skimmed milk and 50grm frozen raspberries 
L - 150 gram green apple and a satsuma 
D - 120grm cod fillet, 100grms boiled baby potatoes, 5grms butter and parsley, 100grms of cauliflower cheese.


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter - 22g carbs - 5.3BS
2 cups of coffee at the hospital 
D - baked potato with cheese and coleslaw - 42g carbs - 5.4BS
Will have a parma ham roll at about 7 as still a bit hungry x


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterdays delights 
B - Porridge
Lunch - Chicken salad sandwich (on Burgen), hula hoops, yogurt, small satsuma
Dinner - Sausage, egg, a few chips and a spoonful of baked beans.
Snacks - Peanuts and walnuts


----------



## AJLang

Lunch was a small piece of Stilton with two savoury biscuits and a small port 20g carb
Snack A handful of cheeselets 10g carb
Dinner Potato salad with grilled German sausage, beetroot and sour cream 40g carb
Champagne 
We've started celebrating Christmas early


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and cinnamon
mid morning - roasted hazelnut coffee
D - parma ham sandwich and a mini malteser reindeer
now - a cup of coffee and 30g cashew nuts
T - will be - chicken breast with cheese, leeks and bacon, roast potatoes and petits pois x


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
Breakfast .. 2 slices of nimble toast with peanut butter 
Lunch .. A Chinese chicken and salad roll and a cup of soup 
Dinner... Macaroni cheese which doesn't seem to affect blood sugars ..go figure x 
Before bed ... Two ryvitas


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Mushroom & cheese omelet
Felt really irritable at the store, tested my BG when I got home... 4.1
D - Pan fried Chicken with Herb Butter, roasted Brussels, mushrooms & cherry tomatoes


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B:  Nothing.  forgot as we were heading off to Scarborough.
L: Packet of cocktail sausages from a petrol station.
S: 4 chicken drumsticks (ready cooked, reduced to clear from Morrison's)
D: Ready meal of chicken sizzler curry (whatever that is), small portion of egg fried rice & 1 veg samosa.
We were home late so needed something quick & easy for dinner.


----------



## mikeyB

If you think I'm going to confess to even St Peter at the Pearly Gates what I am going to eat in the course of today, you've got another think coming


----------



## SB2015

What did I eat yesterday.
Too much!!

A walk and a normal menu for today.


----------



## Lindarose

Much as I'd like to contribute to this thread I really can't bring myself to list it all. Mainly various items of the chocolate variety and a turkey dinner!


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Much as I'd like to contribute to this thread I really can't bring myself to list it all. Mainly various items of the chocolate variety and a turkey dinner!


Same here, Lindarose! Quite why I thought it necessary to open that box of chocs after two helpings of Xmas pud....


----------



## Lindarose

I don't think we're alone Robin!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Confession is good for the soul.
> 
> Christmas Day and I enjoyed the food, it was marvellous, but I was a tad frightened the whole time I was eating it! No point to that is there? I don't think I'll go off the Atkins once I've got this holiday over. I can't be doing with being worried and scared every time I put something in my mouth.
> 
> Menu for Sunday 251216
> BG 6.0 on getting up @ 7.25 - Bottle water with fibre / a buttery Ryvita, who else craves Ryvitas? I'm crazy.
> Breakfast: Whisky Marmalade on very buttery toasts (2) - Bottle Aspirin water, meds and vits.
> 
> A large Gordon's with Slimline Tonic.
> 
> Dinner: Roast Turkey and all the trimmings with apple sauce not cranberry coz I read it contained ginormous amounts of carbs...glass of Prosecco.
> 
> Straight after we had a slice of Aldi chocolate log cake, never had anything so sweet and sickly in my life. Gorgeous but a no no...  My sister and I encourage each other in being stupid, she's on Metformin.
> 
> A half hour later we had M&S luxury Christmas Pudding with brandy butter and single cream...first time I've had brandy butter, so sweet!
> 
> Before bed a glass of Andrews which made me feel worse!
> 
> Bottle of water and a Levothyroxine. Too scared to do any measuring.


I'm afraid to say apple sauce isn't much better with nearly 5g carbs per spoonful x


----------



## Martin Canty

B Irish Coffee
L Mushroom omelet
S More Irish coffee
D Prime rib, roast Brussels & carrots, steamed leeks with butter

Darn it, forgot to roast the shallots....


----------



## Kaylz

Martin Canty said:


> B Irish Coffee
> L Mushroom omelet
> S More Irish coffee
> D Prime rib, roast Brussels & carrots, steamed leeks with butter
> 
> Darn it, forgot to roast the shallots....


Haha funny you should say that we went to plate up dinner and realised my mum had forgotten to put the onions and garlic in was devastated x


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Same here, Lindarose! Quite why I thought it necessary to open that box of chocs after two helpings of Xmas pud....


Because it seemed a good idea at the time, and I am not sure things count on Christmas Day.  Although we do still need to bolus for it all it  is one day off from being quite so sensible.


----------



## Sals75

This is a great thread. Have been reading it for over an hour!!!! Need to get on track as I have been very naughty over the past 2  days. Thank you to everyone who posts on this thread as it really helps me, as a newbie.


----------



## Stitch147

Was at my MIL's yesterday for boxing day. 
B - porridge
L - Turkey with allthe trimmings
Pudding - homemade trifle. Boxing day tradition of guess the booze in the trifle, this year it was Malibu soaked sponge and cherries in brandy.
Tea time - bubble and squeak with cold meat.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My Boxing day was similar to Christmas day.  Leftovers.
B: Coffee (still stuffed from Christmas dinner)
L: Cheese & crackers (spelt crackers, only 2.3g carb each, had 5)
D: Heated up roast beef rib, huge Yorkshire, a few little roast pots, turnip, peas, greens & gravy
Pudding was low carb Yule Log & double cream (supposedly 4.3g carb per portion, but think mine was a bit bigger than that)
I was 4.6 before dinner, & 6.4 2hrs after.  Quite pleased with that.


----------



## SB2015

Having been out and about for three days, we were at home yesterday.  After a walk with faulty cannula, the correction brought me back on target and our own roast turkey meal had me stay in range throughout and a flat line overnight.  The benefits of a pair of scales and KNOWING the carbs. 

I know we have a few more days of chaos still to come.  I shall enjoy myself and then sort things out later.
We are at my brothers on New Year's Eve and he is really good at reporting carbs for me, so I might not go too far off the rails.


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Steak & Fried Egg (leftover Prime Rib)
L - Irish Coffee
D - BBQ chicken with roasted asparagus & mushrooms

Elaborating a little, this was one of my wife's boxed meals (which I ended up having to cook), carbs would have ended up being 30g most of which would have been in the BBQ sauce (Apple Juice & honey) so I just modified the sauce a little
Minced Shallots fried in Olive oil
Chicken Base paste
1/4 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
Small can (cocktail size) Tomato Juice
Cook all together until reduced to a thick consistency


----------



## Mark Parrott

Like the sound of that sauce, @Martin Canty .  Must try that myself.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> Like the sound of that sauce


Just updated it, Mark, forgot the chicken base paste


----------



## Kaylz

Today's Menu
B - 2 toasted waffles and butter, 1 milk tray sweet
10 - cup of coffee
D - few cheese and onion rolls, some turkey, sausagemeat stuffing, few chipolatas, mayonnaise and a ferrero rocher
2:30 - roasted hazelnut coffee, 6 squares 85% chocolate
T - 3 pork & leek sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, petits pois, gravy then an elizabeth shaw salted caramel crisp
now - smooth caramel coffee
(excuse my chocolate munching but i have a lot to  get through and all of it was factored in) x


----------



## Mark Parrott

We have some chocolate coated stollen.  I ate a bit thinking I was being really naughty, but surprisingly was only 15g carb.  I think this year I have been accidentally sensible.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday I had:
B: Bacon sarnie in Burgen
L: Cheese & Biscuits
D: Roasted gammon & salad
Also had 3 triangles of Aldi's version of a Toblerone (30g carb!).  Didn't test afterwards, but woke to 5.3.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Steak & Egg
D - Jerked beef with broccoli


----------



## Kaylz

Todays delights
B - 1 slice toast, 1 toasted waffle sprinkled with cinnamon
Snack - cup of coffee, milk
D - bacon and fried egg sandwich with mayonnaise
Snack - roasted hazelnut coffee, 6 squares 85% chocolate
T - hot chicken tikka masala, 4 garlic and coriander poppadoms, cup of coffee
Evening - can of lager x


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Left over cabbage/ground beef bake
L - Steak
D - Salmon in Thai red curry coconut cream sauce over a bed of wilted cabbage

Learned a new trick, in the absence of coconut cream take a couple of cans of coconut milk, leave in the refrigerator for a few hours, open the can & drain the 'clear' liquid; what's left is the cream


----------



## nicole46

Today I had nothing exciting appetite off. 

Breakfast - bowl bran flakes with semi skimmed milk. Half glass tomato juice. 

Lunch -  Packet Nairn oatcakes with soft cheese spread. 

Teatime - slice of crustless Quiche with chopped salad.


----------



## sunny sanghera

Today I had 
Breakfast - bran flakes with semi smimmed milk and a cup of tea 
Lunch - beans on toast an ice bun and cup of coffee Teatime - I will eat Indian with curry and can of Diet Coke and a birds cake


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - Berry and Cherry porridge pot
10 - cup of coffee
D - cheesy scrambled eggs on toast
T - chicken breast, yorkshire puddings, peas and gravy x


----------



## mikeyB

B: Cappuccino 
L: Scotch pie
D: Roast Pork (and crackling) boiled spuds, French beans

I like to eat boring after Christmas, that's my excuse.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday:
B, boiled egg, multigrain cheerios, milk
L, lettuce, tomatoes, roasted chicken meat, 1/2 pita.
S, ratatouille, basmati, layered vegetables (greens) with mint butter, Bramley Apples sausages (gluten free)


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of Burgen toast
L: Home made veg soup with 1 Burgen crust.
D: Roast turkey & pork, stuffing, veg, roast parsnips & roast potatoes.
Pud: Chocolate cake & double cream.
I was at my brothers last night, & he cooked dinner.


----------



## grainger

Yesterday 
B- full fat Greek yoghurt with a handful of raspberries
L - pork and prune casserole with veg and mash,chocolate roulade (xmas get together) dinner at my fathers 
D - n/a snacked a bit on pepperami,hula hoops & cheese


----------



## Kaylz

So this thread has been very quiet the past few days presumably as it was New year lol so as there is a few new members thought I'd liven it up 
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter, an after 8 thin
D - Roast beef sandwich with mayonnaise
T - Roast beef, roasted garlic and brussels sprouts, gravy, 2 yorkshire puddings and an 80g slice of black forest gateu (this was left over from yesterdays meal so had to be finished) well that's the excuse I'm using and I'm sticking to it haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

My New Years Day
B: a crumpet & half a muffin topped with 3 slices of bacon & 2 
L: a few peanuts & a bag of pork scratchings
D: pork ribs & roasted veg.

Breakfast did spike me quite a bit, but expected it really.


----------



## Amigo

B - toasted bacon sandwich

L - home made chicken and leek pasta bake with sweetcorn and 1 potato waffle

D - salmon salad with a boiled egg

Snacks - couple of chocolates left over from Christmas


----------



## missclb

BF – organic cherry juice, apple, chia+coconut roo bar, peppermint tea
L – cauliflower rice + mince beef
D – courgetti bolognaise (home made sauce)
Snacks – sweet potato crisps, the berry company juice


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of ham topped with scrambled egg & slice of cheese.
L: Slice of hot Mexican cheese, handful of peanuts & packet of pork scratchings.
D: Home made beef meatloaf with green veg.
Had 1 shortbread biscuit with cup of tea in afternoon.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday.
Breakfast: Frittata with an egg, some milk, and all the leftover Veg in the fridge (about 200g of it anyway!) 
Lunch - skipped it! was still too full from the late, and large, breakfast! 
Evening - Butternut squash, roast chicken (dark meat) and Broccolli 'rice' (which was nice).


----------



## Stitch147

B - Porridge
L - homemade pizza's using bread thins and coleslaw
D - 97% meat sausages, fried onion, 1 scoop of mash (i weigh my mash out, my portion would have been 15g of carbs)
Snacks - hula hoops, 1 dark chocolate reindeer.


----------



## Amigo

B - small bowl porridge and 1 slice Burgen toast

L - very naughty but delicious cod, chips and peas! (had a good walk afterwards)

D - Burgen sandwich with cheese, home roasted red and yellow peppers and slice of ham 

Snack - tiny chocolate pot with 3 Brazil nuts


----------



## Martin Canty

L - mini Frittata
D - Chicken skewer with celeriac fries


----------



## Kaylz

Toda
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
D - Bacon and fried egg sandwich, 15g bar green and blacks dark chocolate with ginger
 T - Minute steak, petits pois, box of microwave chips and gravy x


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Steak & Egg
L - Steak
D - Mushroom & spinach frittata with a salad

Steak is just left over Prime Rib from New Year, don't always eat this much.....


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 1 toasted waffle, 1 slice toast, salted caramel crisp sweetie
D - scrambled egg on toast
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g savoy cabbage, gravy and a rolo mousse
drinks - 3 cups of coffee and some sugar free irn bru x


----------



## Manda1

Porridge which spiked my my bg and that spike lasted for hours  

Ham and egg salad sandwich 

Cup of soup and a yogurt


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Boiled egg & wholemeal protein bread 

Roasted chicken breast & side salad

Frittata & gluten free pork and Apple sausage


----------



## Robin

B. Scrambled eggs
mid am. decaf Cappuccino
L. Sardines on Burgen toast, half an apple, satsuma, piece of Toblerone
mid pm. Piece of Xmas cake
D. Tuna, peas, red pepper, onion, made into a sauce with small portion of pasta. Greek yogurt.


----------



## sunny sanghera

Breakfast - bran flakes with semi skimmed milk and cup of tea 

Lunch - beans on toast and a jam tart 

Tea - homemade Indian curry and blueberry muffin


----------



## Stitch147

Back on the weight watchers way of eating and starting to introduce more fruit back
B - Porridge with raspberries and blueberries
L - Sandwich made with Tesco protein bread (not really keen), wafer thin ham and salad, cheese and onion crisps, pear and 2 satsumas
D - Ham, cheese, tomato and onion omelette, new potatoes and salad (we go to the pub for dinner every wednesday)
Snacks - a bag of hula hoops and some dry roasted peanuts.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Stitch147 said:


> Back on the weight watchers way of eating and starting to introduce more fruit back
> B - Porridge with raspberries and blueberries
> L - Sandwich made with Tesco protein bread (not really keen), wafer thin ham and salad, cheese and onion crisps, pear and 2 satsumas
> D - Ham, cheese, tomato and onion omelette, new potatoes and salad (we go to the pub for dinner every wednesday)
> Snacks - a bag of hula hoops and some dry roasted peanuts.



I love Warburton protein bread!


----------



## Stitch147

I prefer Burgen or the lidl protein rolls.


----------



## New-journey

missclb said:


> BF – organic cherry juice, apple, chia+coconut roo bar, peppermint tea
> L – cauliflower rice + mince beef
> D – courgetti bolognaise (home made sauce)
> Snacks – sweet potato crisps, the berry company juice


What's the chia+coconut bar? Sounds delicious!


----------



## New-journey

B- coffee with oat milk, coconut yogurt with seeds, berries and almond butter
L- home made lentil soup (spiked me so not having that again!)
S- tomato veg sauce with courgetti and mozzarella. Delicious
Snacks, peanuts and 99% chocolate


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: pack of M&S cocktail 
L: Tuna salad with 
D: beef stir fry & 2 squares of 85% choc
Snacked on a slice of left over low carb Yule Log in the afternoon.  It freezes well.


----------



## Martin Canty

Ummmm.........
B - Steak
L - Steak
D - Slow cooker chili with steak

Honest, that's it, no more prime rib left.... Tonight will probably be Thai red curry Salmon....


----------



## grainger

Yesterday
B - full fat Greek yoghurt with raspberries
L - bacon, eggs and a slice of wholemeal toast
Afternoon treat - slice of panetone! (So worth the carbs!)
D - veggie burger (no bun) with large salad


----------



## Stitch147

B - Porridge with blueberries and raspberries
L - Sarnie with wafer thin turkey, packet of hulahoops, pear and 2 satsumas
D - Homemade chilli with a few tortilla chips
Snacks - dry roasted peanuts and 4 ritz crackers


----------



## Robin

B. Scrambled eggs
L. Cold sausage, half a Lidl protein roll, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq 90% choc
mid pm Small piece Xmas cake
D. Stir fried mixed veg with strips of left over beef and small portion noodles, plum and hoisin sauce
Evening. Choc biscuit, 2sqs milk choc, small piece pannetone as couldn't keep BGs up for some reason. ( I wasn't hypo, before you ask, I know none of them are suitable hypo treatments, I just never rose above 5 all evening, Probably was more active yesterday, and overdid insulin for the noodles. That's the beauty of the Libre, you can head off a hypo before it starts)


----------



## Manda1

Breakfast : two slices nimble toast with peanut butter 
Lunch : cheese and coleslaw sandwich 
Dinner : cod with salad and a yogurt 
Evening snack : two rich tea biscuits


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: some ham
L: tuna salad & mayo plus slice of LC Yule Log
D: Lamb shank with veg & 3 small potatoes plus 2 small eclairs for pud.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> What's the chia+coconut bar? Sounds delicious!


http://www.roobar.com/products/roobar-chia-coconut , that's the link for roo bars if you want to take a look x


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Left over Brussel Sprouts (from New Year) sautéed in pork lard
L - Left over mushroom & spinach frittata
D - Salmon & Asparagus Red Thai curry with broccoli


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice Burgen toast

L -  egg, tomato and lettuce sandwich in granary bread, latte

D - Roast chicken, carrots, cabbage, garden peas, teaspoon mash, 1 YP, gravy

Snack - chicken and a few prawns, 2 squares chocolate


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Cheerios & milk 
Ratatouille with pintos, & steak mince 
Roast pork with cider & apple gravy (wiltshire frozen meal) and extra veg


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: some ham
L: cumberland sausage ring from hot counter in Tesco
D: Enchiladas made with home made low carb tortillas.
I will post the recipe for these later.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Coffee.  Didn't wake up until 10.
L: slice of ham & a handful of peanuts
Snack: Date & Cashew paleo bar
D: Malaysian beef curry with cauli rice & 1 veg samosa.  Got the curry recipe from Ditch The Carbs website.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B: Coffee
L: Petit Pain with Bacon, Haggis & Black Pudding
D: Pearl Barley Risotto with Cumberland Sausages and Mushrooms, with a few Coors light


----------



## Amigo

My food intake yesterday could best be described as 'unsupervised toddler at a birthday party!'

Note to self: 'Behave yourself you daft bat!'


----------



## Carolg

Lot of daft bats about. Maybe start a club ?


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Lot of daft bats about. Maybe start a club ?



Absolutely Carol, I'm sure the idea would fly!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with 30g peanut butter
D - bacon and fried egg sandwich
T - italian style meatballs, beans then 2 lotus biscuits


----------



## Robin

Yesterday
B. Avocado, I slice granary toast and butter.
L. Lentil and veg soup, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq90% dark choc
T. Cappucino and millionaires shortbread in tea shop after long walk
D. Fried sea bass, peas, 2 glasses white wine, small raspberry sponge.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Lot of daft bats about. Maybe start a club ?


I'll join, where do I sign


----------



## Mark Parrott

Robin said:


> Yesterday
> B. Avocado, I slice granary toast and butter.
> L. Lentil and veg soup, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq90% dark choc
> T. Cappucino and millionaires shortbread in tea shop after long walk
> D. Fried sea bass, peas, 2 glasses white wine, small raspberry sponge.


Oooohhhh millionaires shortbread! (Drooool!)


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> Oooohhhh millionaires shortbread! (Drooool!)


Sorry, Mark, was that a red rag to a Type 2 bull? Just about got away with it with a long walk uphill ( was 3.1 when I arrived at the tea shop) and a load of insulin!


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
Egg bacon and one slice of nimble toast 
Roast pork Brussels stuffing ball and one roast potato
Two celebration sweets 
Three meat balls in tomato sauce and a sugar free jelly 
Two ryvitas before bed


----------



## Martin Canty

Saturday
L - Pho (only ate half the noodles)
D Spag Bol with shiitake noodles

Sunday
B - Spinach & goat cheese omelet
D - Roast chicken with sautéed asparagus & roasted veg


----------



## MikeTurin

B Greek yoghurt, tea with lemon and a breadstick and kiwi
L mixed salad with red and white rapes, liver with spinaches, orange, bitter chocolate 88%
Snack: Roero Arneis wine and peanuts (visit from uncles)
D bagna caoda with raw and boiled veggies of vegetables, vegetable broth, russet apple


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with 30g peanut butter
D - 2 slices of cheese on toast
T- chicken breast with cheese, leeks and bacon, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois
10am - sachet options chocolate orange hot chocolate
2pm - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee with milk
5pm - cup of normal coffee with milk


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of Burgen toast
L: 3 mini fritatas & slice of low carb yule log (still got some left)
S: 99 bar (first time I had one.  Very nice)
D:  Herb marinated turkey breast with spicy ratatouille & 2 squares 85% choc.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
B : two slices nimble toast with peanut butter 
Snack : one babybel 
L: chicken salad sandwich 
D: bolognaise with a small amount of brown spaghetti and a yogurt


----------



## grainger

Yesterday
B - Rice crispies
L - two mini wraps with cheese and ham and salad
D - baked salmon with fine beans and pesto, Mediterranean rice

Then bounce to burn it off!


----------



## mikeyB

B- cappuccino 
L- steak and kidney pie, mushy peas ( comfort food)
D- Mutton chops, boiled spuds and green beans.

The mutton chops were local, produce of the Isle of Mull slaughterhouse 2 miles down the road. It's not a meat you commonly see in Supermarkets, but it is so tasty.


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, slice of Burgen toast

Small aero! (I know, I know, I was feeling fed up!)

L - small bowl vegetable soup, prawn sandwich

D - home made hoisin chicken drumsticks, small portion home made savoury rice, sweetcorn, greens (6.4 afterwards)

Snacks - couple of little breadsticks with dip


----------



## ianbilly

B - 2 poached eggs, bacon, Skyr & strawberries
L - Chicken Salad, small bag Pork Scratchings
D - Home made Lamb Keema & Peas, small portion Brown Rice
snacks, handful of dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Ditto

Only just getting back to 'healthy' eating. I was too scared to measure my BG for the most part. I don't do well when I'm not logging onto the forum it seems!

Menu for Monday 090117

BG 6.3 on getting up phew, got away with it again. This isn't too bad, if you knew what I'd been eating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bottle water with fibre
Brunch @ 10: (huge)
250g cottage cheese, 8oz mushrooms, 4 rashers bacon, 3 ounces leek, 3 ounces tomato
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule

Bottle water throughout the afternoon...

Dinner @ 5:

8 ounces cod (in a little parsley sauce), 5 ounces broccoli with butter on
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

I have to get into the habit of measuring my BG again...


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Mini Frittata (bacon & Broccoli)
D - Meat pie with low carb pastry shell & salad


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

B Boiled egg and two oat cakes, and milky coffee
L Steak Pie (Wiltshire Farms meal) 
S Cabbage & spinach, and tiny diced cucumbers & tomatoes. And a dairlea triangle and two multi-grain crackers.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B: two slices nimble toast with peanut butter 
L: cheese and coleslaw sandwich 
D : baked gammon, two eggs, salad , coleslaw, beetroot and pickled onions. Yogurt 
Snack : two TUC biscuits


----------



## mikeyB

B: Large cappuccino, cinnamon sprinkles
L: Steak and kidney pie, mushy peas (again)
D: Toad in the Hole (2 sausages), onion gravy, peas. 1 tsp mustard powder in the batter mix really lifts this dish.


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice Burgen toast

L - 1 sausage, 1 slice of bread

D - 2 minted lamb chops, few oven chips, broccoli, carrots and gravy

Snack - piece of cake in Costa coffee with a flat white


----------



## Ditto

I ate far too much food yesterday!

Menu for Tuesday 100117
BG 6.6 on getting up which I don't like... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bottle water with fibre

Brunch @ 10: (huge but the leeks are all gone now and I did have trouble finishing this...good grief)
250g cottage cheese, 8oz mushrooms, 4 rashers bacon, 12 ounces leek, 2 ounces tomato
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule

Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner @ 5: 
2 minted lamb chops with buttery cauliflower (a small one)
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

I will do better tomorrow. I go to a slimming club thingy so that will pull me up short!


----------



## Martin Canty

B - 2 mini frittatas
L - The remaining 3 mini frittatas
S - Small bowl of left over bol from Sundays spag bol
D - Left over meat pie & salad

OK, call me piggy.... It was just one of those days


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of Burgen toast with butter
L: 3 mini frittatas & last slice of low carb yule log
D: Steak & Merlot pie, mushy peas & chips (you all know the results!)  Been mega low carb today.  Will reveal tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
D - Ham, cucumber and mayonnaise on toast
T - chicken caeser salad and a bag of beef space raiders x


----------



## Robin

B, Muesli, mixed seeds and yogurt
L. Herrings in dill marinade, half an apple, satsuma, 2 Thorntons chocs( birthday present, couldn't pass them up)
T. Scone and butter 
D. Sausages, baked sweet potato, kale.


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Wednesday 110117
BG 5.7 @ 7.01 - Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast: 
Lg Can tuna, 2 ex.lg.eggs scrambled, 4oz melted cheese over.
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule

Lunch: 
Huge bowl containing blue cheese, ham, celery with mayo.
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner:
BG 5.6 @ 6.08
Steak, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Shitake Mushrooms, mayo.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

A really piggy day. After all the advice at the slimming club too!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Menu for Wednesday 110117
> BG 5.7 @ 7.01 - Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> Lg Can tuna, 2 ex.lg.eggs scrambled, 4oz melted cheese over.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
> 
> Lunch:
> Huge bowl containing blue cheese, ham, celery with mayo.
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Dinner:
> BG 5.6 @ 6.08
> Steak, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Shitake Mushrooms, mayo.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> A really piggy day. After all the advice at the slimming club too!



I can't see what's remotely piggy about that Ditto. If I ate food like that, I'd never go over 6.5 and would probably lose 3 stone this year!


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> I can't see what's remotely piggy about that Ditto. If I ate food like that, I'd never go over 6.5 and would probably lose 3 stone this year!


It was the amounts, I have huge portions. I gained a stone over Christmas.  Today I was even worse! I intend to be good tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> It was the amounts, I have huge portions. I gained a stone over Christmas.  Today I was even worse! I intend to be good tomorrow.



There's only really the cheese, ham and steak that would be calorific in huge portions Ditto but overall your diet is incredibly low carb. Good luck with the weight loss. I feel your pain there!


----------



## Mark Parrott

The thing is, if you're low carbing, you need a huge amount of calories to put on weight.  I eat huge portions & I'm still losing weight.


----------



## grainger

Yesterday

B- full fat Greek yoghurt and a handful of raspberries
L- bacon, scrambled egg and a slice of wholemeal toast 
S- 1x hobnob biscuit
D- lamb casserole with wholewheat pasta
1 cheeky small glass of Malbec


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - Small jacket potatoe with grated cheese
D - Homemade chilli with a spoonful of basmati rice
S - Hula hoops and handful of peanuts


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: slice of burgen toast & butter
L: salmon & prawn salad
D: 4 sausages & mash.
I go to my Brother's on Thursdays & he insists I must have potatoes with every meal.  I ate about 1/5th of the mash.


----------



## Ditto

Lost it today. Huge breakfast fry-up with half a Warburtons loaf toasted and buttered, plus fish chips and mushy peas for dinner tonight. No way am I measuring my BG, too scared.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Mushroom & Cheese Omelet
D - Chicken Red Thai curry over bed of Shredded Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

View media item 132
Steak and chips for dinner, the rest of the day is insignificant


----------



## Ditto

That steak looks the bees knees. 

I measured BG @ 11.19 and it was 8.8 which I didn't think was too bad. Maybe there was a huge spike earlier that I missed.


----------



## Amigo

B - portobello mushrooms stuffed with Stilton cheese and leeks

L - half a sausage sandwich and half a prawn cocktail one, small Aero

D - gammon, pineapple, feta salad and 8 chips


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

B- boiled egg & Warburton protein bread.
L- ploughman's lunch, CHOCOLATE CAKE!
Enough said. No evening meal


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: ham & cheese omlette
L: ham & cheese toastie (Lidl low GI bread)
D: gammon & roasted veg
4 squares of 85% choc
Bottle of red wine & 2 glasses of Bourbon.
This morning: hangover.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
B: two slices toast with peanut butter
L: three sausages, two small Yorkshire puds and some cabbage
D: cheese, mushroom, spring onion omlette with salad and a yogurt
Snacks: two squares of  co-op dark chocolate infused with orange


----------



## Amigo

B - slice of Lidl low GI bread toasted with scraping of marmalade

L - full English breakfast (no hash browns)

D - Protein bar

Snacks - vodkas, few mini Cheddars and late night munchies of a few prawns


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Saturday 140117
BG 6.6 @ 8.50 - Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast: 
Lg Can tuna, riced cauli with butter and mayo. (Scrummy)
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
BG 6.1 @ 11.31

Lunch: 
Cottage Cheese with chives and large portion Brussels Sprouts with butter on. (I'm eating far too much butter for somebody who has a dicky liver, I shall swap to Benecol or Flora, they don't tempt me).
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
BG 6.4 @ 3.19

Dinner:
3 rashers bacon, a huge amount of cabbage (actually a small cabbage!) with butter on and black pepper.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 6.2 @ 10.04

I will never go on a binge ever ever again after reading Wheat Belly!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: slice of Burgen toast
L: 2 jumbo sausages from the hot counter in Tescos (reduced to clear)
D: Sheppards pie topped with cauli mash followed by a rather naughty chocolate fudge brownie (also reduced to clear).
Didn't test last night, but woke up to 5.5 so got away with it.


----------



## grainger

B - rice crispies
L - chicken soup and some fresh wholesale bread
S - hulahoops after hypo
D - chicken with mozerella wrapped in proscuitto, in a red pepper and paprika sauce with roasted veg on the side - yummy!
Oh and a slice of cheesecake, couple of after eights and half a bottle of prosecco


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B: same as always toast and peanut butter 
L : two spelt crackers with cheese and four squares of milk chocolate :0
D: shepherds pie with proper mash topping which was lush x BG was 7.2 two hours after ..and 4.5 on waking phew !


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> L: 2 jumbo sausages from the hot counter in Tescos (reduced to clear)


 I cannot resist these! The juicy crunch when you bite into one,  then the embarrassment when you bump into someone you know whilst chomping your way around the shelves. 

Menu for Sunday 150117

BG 6.4 @ 7.35 - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
1/2 oz celery, 1oz onion, large can tuna, mayo
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule

BG 6.2 @ 11.39
Lunch:
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Cod (a lot) fried in butter with 5oz asparagus

BG 6.1 @ 8.51
Dinner:
1oz carrots, 1oz green beans, thick slices of roast pork
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

Still reading Wheat Belly!  Still freaked out...sulphuric acid! What the frilly heck?


----------



## Martin Canty

D - Baked Avocado w egg/cheese
S - Baked bacon


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Saturday:
Brunch: Porridge and Raspberries
Dinner: Prime Rib, Creamed Cauliflower and Garlic Roasted Broccoli

Sunday:
Brunch: Porridge and Raspberries
Dinner: Roasted Leg of Pork, boiled new potatoes and steamed kale & spinnach


----------



## Ditto

Martin Canty said:


> D - Baked Avocado w egg/cheese
> S - Baked bacon


Is this all? All day? 

Menu for Monday 160117
BG 6.2 @ 7.26 - Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast @ 10 am:
4oz cheese (melted), 8oz mushrooms, 4oz tomato, 2 large eggs scrambled in butter
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
BG 5.5 @ 5.06 pm

Dinner @ 5.15 pm:
2 Young's Boil In The Bag Fish in Parsley Sauce, 16oz Cauli mashed with single cream, 7oz Broccoli (stuffed, too much!)

6.3 @ 7.15 pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

Mon - raspberries! 
After loo - 15 stones 7.8 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = <50


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Bacon butty on Burgen
L: Pork scratchings & slice of Mexican hot cheese
D: Roast Beef, veg & experimental Yorkshire made with Spelt flour.  Tasted fine, but BG didn't like it.


----------



## Martin Canty

Ditto said:


> Is this all? All day?


Emmmmm..... Yes.....  Our philosophy is not to eat unless hungry & my wife made the baked avocado for a late lunch.... The bacon was to settle my stomach.....


----------



## Ditto

I am always ravenous, don't think I could manage on so little.


----------



## Martin Canty

Ditto said:


> I am always ravenous, don't think I could manage on so little.


It actually becomes easier, we had a late lunch because we went to Yoga which ran over & then went to the store which was packed (being a Resort town in winter & a long weekend) so we didn't actually hey home until about 2PM, then Bonnie saw this recipe for the avocados & decided to make it.... Being full of fat & protein we just were not hungry until hours later, that's where I hit the bacon


----------



## mikeyB

I may not be posting regularly, so here's today
B- nothing
L - nothing
D - nothing.

Full explanation on my new thread


----------



## Martin Canty

mikeyB said:


> I may not be posting regularly, so here's today
> B- nothing
> L - nothing
> D - nothing.
> 
> Full explanation on my new thread


Hope you are feeling better today, Mike


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Yesterday
B - porridge, cup of tea
Mid Morning - cup coffee
L-chicken salad with hummus and coleslaw, muller light blackcurrant and liquorice yoghurt (heaven in a tub!), apple, cup tea
Mid Afternoon - felt start of a hypo walking the dogs, so 2 glucose tablets then mint choc club biscuit, glass no sugar cordial 
Dinner - tuna steak, brocolli, green beans and glass no sugar cordial
Cup mint tea and small clementine in evening


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Mushroom & cheese omelet
D - Keto Chicken Tikka Masala with cauliflower rice


----------



## Mark Parrott

B:  Greek yoghurt with berries, nuts, seeds & coconut flakes.
L: Tuna salad.
D: Sizzling beef strips & bulgar wheat.
Pud: 2 squares 85% choccy.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Today
B - banana (still fairly green) and small clementine, cup of tea
L - chicken salad with hummus and coleslaw, muller light black currant and liquorice yoghurt, small clementine, glass no sugar cordial
Mid aft - sugar free jelly (with some added blueberries and strawberries)
D - gammon, cauliflower and celeriac mash, cabbage, peas and mushroom sauce. Glass no sugar cordial.
Evening - cup of chamomile tea.


----------



## ianbilly

B Omelette & 2 97% meat sausages, Greek Yoghurt & Blackberries
L Salmon Salad
D Thai Red Chicken Curry with Courgetti


----------



## ianbilly

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Bacon butty on Burgen
> L: Pork scratchings & slice of Mexican hot cheese
> D: Roast Beef, veg & experimental Yorkshire made with Spelt flour.  Tasted fine, but BG didn't like it.


Anyone tried making Yorkshire Pudding with Coconut Flour? Up here in Yorkshire we're very particular about our National dish!!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Not a lot. Grazed.


----------



## Ditto

I didn't know there was such a thing as Coconut Flour. 

Menu for Tuesday 170117
BG 6.2 @ 5.54 - Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
4oz cheese (melted), large can tuna, 2 large eggs scrambled in butter
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Wedge Brie, 4oz tomato, 4oz cucumber - bowl of strawberries with cream and a teaspoonful of sugar :O
BG 5.9 @ 3.52

Dinner @ 7.00 pm:
4 rashers bacon, scrambled eggs (3) with butter, 4oz tomatoes
6.0 @ 8.04 pm
5.5 @ 9.09 pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing yesterday morning after loo - 15 stones 6.2 pounds on the digital scales...Tum = 49>


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday for breakfast I ate:
1 weetabix, skimmed milk & artificial sweetener
Lunch: Bowl of homemade veg soup. Mmmm
Evening meal:  Oven roasted onions green & yellow peppers sprouts cut in half cherry tomatoes whole mushrooms seabass, all seasoned with black pepper & a drop or two of rapeseed oil. DEEELICIOUS!
Dessert: A danone Greek style peach passion fruit yogurt...217kj  52kcal (per pot)
Yummy meal
No snacking but wished I had coz I felt hungry at bedtime which is a no-no so I drank a tumbler of water! I hasten to add tho when I woke up in the night I committed a diabetic sin by having a slice of wholemeal grain bread with a smudge of marmalade, it tasted soo good. Drank plenty of water to chase it down as well as drinking water throughout the day & evening.
Diagnosed Type2 April last year. I'd welcome recipes from you folks out there. Take care.


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Left over Keto Chicken Tikka Masala - no "rice"
D - 2 Chicken legs


----------



## Amigo

B - slice wholemeal toast with Torchon ham and an egg on top

L - cheese & bacon panini with salad, biscotti biscuit

D - rib-eye steak in peppercream sauce, spoonful of home made savoury rice with peas and onions, green beans

A very naughty Cadbury's creme egg!


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> B - Left over Keto Chicken Tikka Masala - no "rice"
> D - 2 Chicken legs


Omg Martin, we're you flapping your wings with hunger by bedtime? Haha! No offence meant!


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> Omg Martin, we're you flapping your wings with hunger by bedtime? Haha! No offence meant!


I was kinda hungry at around 1700 but had a Yoga class & wanted to test my BG before & after. As it was late when we got home My wife picked up a rotisserie chicken from the supermarket & that became dinner

The food I eat is very satisfying, being LCHF, so I don't tend to eat much & usually only when hungry. Typically the only meal I schedule is the evening meal where I have to cook for my wife & I. Today has already started with a mushroom & cheese omelet & dinner will be a steak (7oz), salad, mushrooms sautéed in white wine & a veggie of some sort.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Today
B - porridge, cup of tea
L- bacon sandwich with Burgen bread, muller light yoghurt, apple, cup of tea
D - chicken in a celery sauce, spinach and chickpea falafel, mixed veg, glass no sugar cordial
Evening - cup mint tea


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as Coconut Flour.
> 
> Menu for Tuesday 170117
> BG 6.2 @ 5.54 - Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> 4oz cheese (melted), large can tuna, 2 large eggs scrambled in butter
> Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
> 
> Lunch:
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> Wedge Brie, 4oz tomato, 4oz cucumber - bowl of strawberries with cream and a teaspoonful of sugar :O
> BG 5.9 @ 3.52
> 
> Dinner @ 7.00 pm:
> 4 rashers bacon, scrambled eggs (3) with butter, 4oz tomatoes
> 6.0 @ 8.04 pm
> 5.5 @ 9.09 pm
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing yesterday morning after loo - 15 stones 6.2 pounds on the digital scales...Tum = 49>


Oh yes there is.  I use coconut flour & almond flour in my baking.  Both much lower carb than wheat flour.  Act very differently than wheat flour, so take a bit of experimenting when using it.  I have posted a few recipes in the recipe section using these flours.


----------



## Mark Parrott

ianbilly said:


> Anyone tried making Yorkshire Pudding with Coconut Flour? Up here in Yorkshire we're very particular about our National dish!!!!


It's best to mix coconut & almond flour together as this is closer to wheat flour.  I will try it sometime, but I think the Yorkshires will be more dense than with regular flour.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Greek yoghurt with berries, nuts & seeds (I've recently just added nuts & seeds & it makes it very filling)
L: Tuna & prawn salad, pumpkin 9 bar (just discovered 9 bars.  Very nice)
D: Pork chops in tomato with med veg
2 squares 85% choccy.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
D - 2 slices 50/50 toast with ham roll and mayo
T - was meant to be minute steaks, carrots, yorkies and gravy but when the minute steaks were opened they smelt off so as everyone else decided on a chippy and me still not being confident for that I had to settle for 2 burgers that were in the freezer, 2 yorkies and some mayo x


----------



## mikeyB

B - cappuccino and a couple of Rich Tea biccies
L - Scotch Broth and a Ryvita
D - battered fish and four or five chips, low fat yogurt and satsuma 

All part of the weight loss plan. I don't think I eat as much as my 2 year old grandson!


----------



## Amigo

B - scrambled egg and fresh salmon on 1 piece toast

L - tuna and cheese panini with salad

D - Roast pork with 2 boiled potatoes, spring greens, mashed swede and 1 YP

Snack - 2 toffees


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Omelet - Mushroom & cheese
L - Chicken leg
D - Steak (7oz), mushrooms sautéed butter & White Wine, asparagus, 1/2 fried tomato


----------



## Ditto

Thursday - 190117
After loo - 15 stones 4.8 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49 1/2
Really pleased with that weight, thereagain it could go right back up again tomorrow. I know not to take too much notice, it's just for guidance. Nice feeling though when the scales show a loss.

BG 5.9 @ 7.34am - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast @ 10.35am:
250g Longley Farm Cottage Cheese.
(Carb per 100g 2.2g of which sugars 2.1g / 104kcal)
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
BG 5.6 @ 12.21pm

Dinner:
BG 5.2 @ 5.06pm
4 Pork Bellies, 7oz Riced Cauli with butter, 5oz Green Beans.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill before bed.

***

Menu for Wednesday 180117
BG 5.9 @ 6.19 - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
Half a can of Corned Beef and 2 Eggs fried in butter.
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
Lunch:
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Half a can of Corned Beef and half a medium cucumber with mayo.
BG 5.7 @ 4.38
Dinner:
Large can Salmon, 3oz Tomato, 3oz Onions.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.4 @ 10.27 pm


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday : 
B : bacon sandwich nimble bread 
L: beef stew with cabbage and cauliflower
T: cheese sandwich, slice of artic roll and two quality street :0 
A weight watcher yogurt before bed x


----------



## Grogg1

I can't remember yesterday so today:
B: Chunk of cheese and 30g peanuts
L: Chicken in blackbean sauce (HM in staff canteen).  No rice
D: Zero carb tagliatelle with yellow pepper, sugar snap bean, mini corn, green dairy free pesto, garlic and chilli with mozzarella cheese. 

Drinks 3 cups of tea (1 morning, 2 evening).  No snacks.


----------



## Wirrallass

No appetite today for no reason. Dinner this evening was homemade turkey stew served with one of my favourite veggies...broccoli. No dessert. Just water. I drink about 1000mls per day. No snacking today. What's going on I Wonder?!


----------



## Grogg1

Grogg1 said:


> I can't remember yesterday so today:
> B: Chunk of cheese and 30g peanuts
> L: Chicken in blackbean sauce (HM in staff canteen).  No rice
> D: Zero carb tagliatelle with yellow pepper, sugar snap bean, mini corn, green dairy free pesto, garlic and chilli with mozzarella cheese.
> 
> Drinks 3 cups of tea (1 morning, 2 evening).  No snacks.



Just remembered yesterday's food!
B: Chunk of cheese and 30g peanuts
L: Roast chicken, coleslaw and salad. 
D: Chicken & Broccoli cooked in double cream and white wine.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Grogg1. Well done for keeping on top of your mmol & HBA1C.  Mine have varied over the last few weeks between 4.9 - 7.4. Tonight 2hrs after eating evening meal it was 4.3. Thats .1 more than when i was initially diagnosed T2 last April. I tend not to eat cheese unless I mix it in with scrambled eggs. I also use KoKo alternative to milk on cereals, its soya & lactose free, contains Calcium and vitamins D2 & B12. Energy 117kj/28cal per 100ml. Have you tried It?  Good luck in your effort to lose another stone in weight, one day at a time eh? Take care.


----------



## Grogg1

wirralass said:


> Hi Grogg1. Well done for keeping on top of your mmol & HBA1C.  Mine have varied over the last few weeks between 4.9 - 7.4. Tonight 2hrs after eating evening meal it was 4.3. Thats .1 more than when i was initially diagnosed T2 last April. I tend not to eat cheese unless I mix it in with scrambled eggs. I also use KoKo alternative to milk on cereals, its soya & lactose free, contains Calcium and vitamins D2 & B12. Energy 117kj/28cal per 100ml. Have you tried It?  Good luck in your effort to lose another stone in weight, one day at a time eh? Take care.


. Not tried that milk.  Is it vegan ?  I don't mind soya milk but only usually have milk in my tea as I don't eat cereal but as my taste buds change might try milk alternative as a drink.

I've only once been that low after food! That's so good but how were you diagnosed if only in the 4s?


----------



## Grogg1

wirralass said:


> No appetite today for no reason. Dinner this evening was homemade turkey stew served with one of my favourite veggies...broccoli. No dessert. Just water. I drink about 1000mls per day. No snacking today. What's going on I Wonder?!


I often have low appetite days but am hungry at the same time- I just don't fancy any food.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi again. It's made of coconut milk but it's flavour isn't too strong. The only thing is it does darken the colour of tea &/or coffee, making it look thick so I don't use as much as I would if I were using skimmed milk. Takes a while to get accustomed to a different taste but give it a try anyway, see what you think unless of course there is a reason why you shouldn't drink it. Take care. Oh and happy belated birthday greetings
***Oh & KoKo is cholesterol free too.


----------



## mikeyB

I only ever use full cream milk. It's hell, in Scotland, it's illegal to sell unpasteurised milk here, which was ever my favourite for cornflakes. None of these other milk substitutes do it for me, and some are vile. If I had to drink skimmed milk for the rest of my days I would jump into the sound of Mull and wave goodbye.

Anyway:

B: cappuccino (full cream milk froth, I might say) chocolate sprinkles
L: small pork pie, English mustard, fresh tomato
D: cottage pie, mixed veg (enough left for the two of us tomorrow)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

B - 2 slices Burgen bread toast, 1 with peanut butter and one with honey. Cup tea.
L - 3 seeded ryvita with egg mayo, yoghurt, small clementine and 4 strawberries. 
D - 3 slices Tesco thin crust chicken and bacon pizza, salad.
Wanted higher carbs for dinner, hence the pizza, as archery last night which reduces my BG.
Evening - cup chamomile tea.


----------



## Robin

B. Muesli, mixed seeds, yogurt
Mid am, Cappuccino.Handful of cashew nuts 
L.Taramasalata on Ryvita thins, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq 90% dark choc
D. Omelette with tomatoes, red pepper, courgettes,
Before bed Snack, One slice rye sourdough toast and butter


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B:  pack of M&S gluten free cocktail sausages
L:  Tuna & prawn salad (must have something different next week)
D: Gammon steak, mushrooms, egg, peas & chips
Pud:  Chioux bun.
Thursday night i'm at my Brother's, & as he insists a dinner is not complete without potatoes, rice or pasta, or pudding, I now see it as my treat night
Tested 2 hrs after though, & was only 6.9.  Don't know what I was before dinner though, but probably high 4's/low 5's.


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Omelet - Mushroom Cheese
L - Left over chicken leg
S - left over chicken breast (thank god that the left over chicken is finished......)
D - Chicken thigh (fresh) & salad


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I only ever use full cream milk. It's hell, in Scotland, it's illegal to sell unpasteurised milk here, which was ever my favourite for cornflakes. None of these other milk substitutes do it for me, and some are vile. If I had to drink skimmed milk for the rest of my days I would jump into the sound of Mull and wave goodbye.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> B: cappuccino (full cream milk froth, I might say) chocolate sprinkles
> L: small pork pie, English mustard, fresh tomato
> D: cottage pie, mixed veg (enough left for the two of us tomorrow)


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi It must have been a pretty large chicken to last that long Martin ! Just as well there's two of you to devour it. Cottage pie is one of my favourite meals, in fact I'm making that tomorrow but with turkey mince instead of beef. It will be a 1st but my elder daughter suggested it. It will probably look a bit insipid but until I eat it I won't know if my taste buds like it. Just taken my BG & it's 7.8mmol. That's quite a jump from yesterday's 4.3mmol. Can't win, oh well, wondering what it will be next time. Hope you're well, take care.​


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Hi It must have been a pretty large chicken to last that long Martin ! Just as well there's two of you to devour it. Cottage pie is one of my favourite meals, in fact I'm making that tomorrow but with turkey mince instead of beef. It will be a 1st but my elder daughter suggested it. It will probably look a bit insipid but until I eat it I won't know if my taste buds like it. Just taken my BG & it's 7.8mmol. That's quite a jump from yesterday's 4.3mmol. Can't win, oh well, wondering what it will be next time. Hope you're well, take care.​


I make cottage pies quite regularly.  I use mashed cauliflower for the topping.  Mashed with some butter & topped with cheese, it's really delicious & very low carb compared to potatoes.  I have also used other mashed veg such as butternut squash, celeriac, swede & turnip.  Makes a nice variation.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Greek yoghurt, berries, nuts & seeds (weighed everything & works out at 13g carb, but I did have more yoghurt than normal as I used up the pot).
L: Slice of Burgen toast & peanut butter, a few 'real' pork scratchings from the butcher
S: Nature Valley nut & choc bar (9g carb)
D:  Home made Jerk beef burgers in Burgen thins.  Yes!  Burgen do thins now.  They have 2 types, the lowest carb being Chia seed (16g carb)
2 squares 85% choccy.
Bottle of red wine (between the two of us)


----------



## Wirrallass

Snap ! I too frequently use mashed cauliflower as a topping. Have you tried slicing it then roasting it with other choice veggies to have with say fish or chicken. Ive also shredded cauli as an alternative to basmati rice which I love anyway. Last week I bought potato mash with garlic. Haven't tried it yet, it's in the freezer ! If i do then I'll make some of my own & freeze in small portions. Carrot & swede mash is another of my favourites, i sometimes put that under the grill to make it crispy. Cuppa time so bye for now, take care.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I cheat & buy my cauli rice from Aldi.


----------



## HOBIE

Not MUCH !


----------



## Wirrallass

Hello Northerner,  how are you doing? 

At 01.25hrs my bgl was 7.8mmol  
At 06.00hrs before breakfast it was 5.4. 
2hrs after breakfast (scrambled egg, 1 slice of malted whole grain bread, toasted, 1 cup of tea with 1 sweetener) it was 8.1. 

I can't win, where the heck am I going wrong ? On Thursday my bgl was 4.3!
Diabetes will be the ruin of me I think, but I suppose there's  bound to be good and bad days.... and so to continue my quest to reverse my diabetes or am I on another planet to think that ? Sorry to blab on, tired, very little sleep last night...Again! Take care.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I cheat & buy my cauli rice from Aldi.


You're funny Mark!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sorry to hear you are struggling.  I think the bread was the culprit this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry to hear you are struggling.  I think the bread was the culprit this morning.


Thank you, I think you're probably right. I'll skip the bread today & tomorrow to see how that pans out so to speak. Take care.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> At 01.25hrs my bgl was 7.8mmol
> At 06.00hrs before breakfast it was 5.4.
> 2hrs after breakfast (scrambled egg, 1 slice of malted whole grain bread, toasted, 1 cup of tea with 1 sweetener) it was 8.1.
> 
> I can't win, where the heck am I going wrong ? On Thursday my bgl was 4.3!
> Diabetes will be the ruin of me I think, but I suppose there's  bound to be good and bad days.... and so to continue my quest to reverse my diabetes or am I on another planet to think that ? Sorry to blab on, tired, very little sleep last night...Again! Take care.


Very difficult to compare one day with another, it only really makes sense to look for patterns. Although food is the most significant factor in how our blood sugar levels behave, it's far from being the only factor. The fact that you are feeling tired might be playing a part, for example, as other hormones may go up or down depending on how we are feeling. The 8.1 at two hours is actually very good and a result like that certainly wouldn't worry me, especially if I was back nearer my pre-breakfast number before my next meal


----------



## Grogg1

B: egg, sausage and bacon ( 1 of each)
L:  chicken curry no rice 
Snack :  cherries picked out of slice of fruit cake!  My friend didn't like the cherries.
D: starter satay chicken.  Main chicken panang with 3 spoonfuls of jasmine rice.    Dessert about 5 pieces of mango on rice pudding with cream over.  Only ate a few mouthfuls of rice.  Glass of red wine. 

Really pleased BG after dinner 6.1 rose a bit at third hour to 6.7 and dropped again before bed to 6.3


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Very difficult to compare one day with another, it only really makes sense to look for patterns. Although food is the most significant factor in how our blood sugar levels behave, it's far from being the only factor. The fact that you are feeling tired might be playing a part, for example, as other hormones may go up or down depending on how we are feeling. The 8.1 at two hours is actually very good and a result like that certainly wouldn't worry me, especially if I was back nearer my pre-breakfast number before my next meal


Thank you Northerner, I really appreciate your comments. It's given me food for thought & I feel more at ease now compared to earlier. (worry is my second name)! 8.1 is the highest bgl I have ever had since April 2016 - 4.2 being the lowest as @april 2016 when I was diagnosed. I believe it was the HbA1c figure that condemned me which was 47mmol/mol. Even so, that's not bad is it. My trigs at that time was 2.58. 
I know I'm one of thousands to have Diabetes but it is a nightmare for me, its taken over my life as there is so much to think about : diet, what I can or can't eat; exercise etc etc etc. Really wish i had a magic wand for each & every one of us x I think my annual review is not too far away so fingers crossed. Thank you once again, hope you are ok, take care.


----------



## Northerner

@wirralass, 47 mmol/mol (your HbA1c number) is just below what would normally prompt a diagnosis (which would be 48 mmol/mol). As such, I think you need to be vigilant, but please don't become over-anxious. Keep doing what you are doing, it's working well


----------



## Wirrallass

Grogg1 said:


> B: egg, sausage and bacon ( 1 of each)
> L:  chicken curry no rice
> Snack :  cherries picked out of slice of fruit cake!  My friend didn't like the cherries.
> D: starter satay chicken.  Main chicken panang with 3 spoonfuls of jasmine rice.    Dessert about 5 pieces of mango on rice pudding with cream over.  Only ate a few mouthfuls of rice.  Glass of red wine.
> 
> Really pleased BG after dinner 6.1 rose a bit at third hour to 6.7 and dropped again before bed to 6.3


Stop it Grogg1 !!! Mango rice pudding & cream? You're making me feel oh so hungry & my tea isn't ready yet! Take care.


----------



## Grogg1

wirralass said:


> Stop it Grogg1 !!! Mango rice pudding & cream? You're making me feel oh so hungry & my tea isn't ready yet! Take care.


Not something I would of ordered and I wasn't having dessert but DD ordered it but didn't like it.  So, so good!


----------



## Grogg1

Today:
B:  nothing
L: Tofu Puffs - which  DD discovered while in HK and bought from Chinese supermarket.  She cooked them in satay sauce and made kebabs for me with mangetout and peppers.  So nice
D:  Going to order an Indian takeaway.  Kochi murgh, 1/4 portion of cauliflower bhaji and 1/2 onion bhaji.  Curry was very, very hot and spicy.

2 glasses of red wine.


----------



## Ditto

Y'all eat such interesting food. I eat very boring food, I enjoy it though. 

Menu for Friday 200117
BG 5.7 @ 5.58am - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast @ 10.35am:
250g Longley Farm Cottage Cheese.
_(This was a mistake, had cottage cheese two days on the trot plus the texture was different and then it spiked my blood sugar!_)
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
BG 6.2 @ 11.35am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_I do not like being in the sixes. _
Lunch:
Half can corned beef, 2 tomatoes, 2 eggs fried in butter
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Large slice gammon, 3 boiled eggs, mayo.
BG 5.5 @ 5.54pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.4 @ 11.31pm

First thing...
After loo - 15 stones 5.2 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49 1/2


----------



## Grogg1

Ditto said:


> ........ I eat very boring food, I enjoy it though.



And that's what is important!

I struggle with plain, dry food.  I like my food with a bit of a kick and wet!!

As a child when I had to help my mother with the weekly food shop when we were in Littlewoods food hall (always last shop as bus stop at rear so not far to carry bags) I always had a slice of Irish Cheddar as my treat instead of sweets.  My sister used to have cockles from the market!  Such odd children!


----------



## Wirrallass

Today
B. Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted multigrain wholemeal + 1/2 slice toast with a tad of shredded marmalade, cup of decaf tea.
No snacking but had I cup skinny latte
L. Small bowl homemade veg soup
Eve.meal. mini whole cauliflower in red pepper with a little drizzled cheese, broccoli, 2 small tinned plum tomatoes & 1 baby corn. 1/2 glass rose wine.
1000mls water throughout the day & evening.

BGLs Type2.
Before breakfast: 5.4 - 2hrs later: 8.1 !
Before lunch 5.6 - 2hrs later 5.3
Didn't test before evening meal but 2 1/2hrs later: 4.6.
I won't test again till tomorrow....fingers & thumbs sore from needles !!!

*Bought 2 purple wristbands last week from Diabetes shop: inscriptions a) Type2 Diabetes and b) I'm not drunk, I'm diabetic. Gives me a sense of security when out & about.

Tofu puffs sound tasty ☺. Take care


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: slice of ham topped with slice of cheese & scrambled egg.
L: ham & cheese toastie on Burgen.
D: home made chicken curry with cauli rice.  Hotter than expected, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Kaylz

Haven't been here for a few days so
Yesterday
B - honey roast ham and mayo roll and a biscuit
D - duster yellow fin sole with lemon and parsley, petits pois, 1 potato waffle and mayo
T - half a ham and chicken omelette, 1 slice 50/50 bread and mayo (yes I like mayo lol)
Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
D - bacon and fried egg sandwich with mayo
T - 2 aberdeen angus burgers. 2 yorkshire puddings, petits pois, gravy and 2 biscuits x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Saturday 210117
BG 5.4 @ 6.33am - Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
2 Scrambled Eggs, 3oz tomatoes, 3oz onion, corned beef plus bacon grill 
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
BG 6.6 @ 10.53pm 

Lunch:
BG 5.2 @ 12.56pm
Chicken leg, 2 wings, 5oz spring onions
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner:
BG 5.3 @ 5.06pm
4 thin lamb chops, samphire with knob butter, blob mustard
BG 5.6 @ 6.30pm
BG 5.5 @ 7.31pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.5 @ 3.36am for interest sake...

After loo - 15 stones 5.0 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49 1/2
I need to get back to Buddha routine, breakfast at 10 and dinner at 5...I shouldn't have lunch, it's not as if I'm going down a mine or ploughing a field. I'm just sat here reading or watching tv or on this laptop.


----------



## Grogg1

Waking BG at 11am - had a lie in was 7.  Not sure where that came from as was well below that at bedtime!   

Lunch:  Obviously missed brekkie so had left overs at 12pm of cauliflower Bhaji and 1/2 onion bhaji

Tea :  too early for dinner but went fir coastal walk and had bowl of tomato and basil soup with 1/3 of hut bread roll it came with.  Plus 4 of my companions leftover chunky chips!

Supper: slice of burgen bread with butter.  Two greedy handfuls of Indian spicy mix (Xmas leftovers) with glass of white wine.

Retired to bed on BG 5.3

OH snoring so tempted to restrict his airways!


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi everyone. I'd love to hear your thoughts re: Sugar coated tablets taken regularly over a long period of time (years).....as to whether they affect BGLs? 

Wirralass.
Type2 since April 2016
February 2016. Weight 11st 7lbs ... January 2017 9st 11lbs (Plateau'd November 2016)
January 2016 Waist....41" - January 2017 ...33"
BGL's range between 4.2mmol - 6.6mmol apart from one glitch 8.1mmol....21 January 2017. But mainly in the 5's. Yeah!
Initially Glucophage metformin, then prescribed Sukkarto SR metformin. Have been taken off that medi too. (I couldn't tolerate either of them)
Diet & exercise till next review.


----------



## ianbilly

B Heck Chicken Sausages - very nice with Mustard on!
L - 2 boiled eggs & slice of Burgen toast
D - Roasted Stuffed Peppers with Cauli rice replacing the white rice.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen bread
L: Pork scratchings & handful of peanuts, Nature Valley protein bar
D: Moussaka (from Tom Kerridge book)
2 squares of 85% choc.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Hi everyone. I'd love to hear your thoughts re: Sugar coated tablets taken regularly over a long period of time (years).....as to whether they affect BGLs?


No, the amount of sugar will be negligible, shouldn't have any impact at all


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
10ish - sachet options choc orange
D - 2 scrambled eggs mixed with cheese on a sandwich with mayo
2;30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
T - yellow fin sole lemon and parsley, 1 potato waffle, 80g petits pois, some mayo and half a can of sf irn bru
after tea - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> No, the amount of sugar will be negligible, shouldn't have any impact at all


Thanks Northerner,  take care


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Greek yoghurt, berries, nuts & seeds
L: Left over home made burger in Lidl protein roll
D: Sausage bake.
Also had some sugar free orange chocolate.  Warning on packet about Polyols.  Ate half of the 75g bar with no laxative effect.


----------



## Ditto

Internet connection down again yesterday, so frustrating. 

Menu for Monday 230117 _(a high day!)_ 
BG 6.2 @ 6.36am - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
2 rashers pork _(got this very thinly sliced as don't know where to get nitrate free bacon!_) 2 eggs, onions, garlics done in the oven _(trying to do that thing like Mark) _
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
BG 6.3 @ 12.14am _I do not like being in the sixes, this will  be because of yesterday's rice? _
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Roast pork and cabbage with knob butter and a blob of mustard.
BG 6.3 @ 8.32pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 6.1 @ 10.25pm

First thing...
After loo - 15 stones 3.6 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49

Menu for Sunday 220117 
BG 5.8 @ 8.43am - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
Scrambled eggs, M&S cheese roulade, garlics onions
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Chicken Curry and white Rice.
BG 8.2@ 8.13pm _(Is it worth it once a week? Is this an acceptable spike? Next week I'll have Basmati rice.)_

Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing...
After loo - 15 stones 3.8 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Internet connection down again yesterday, so frustrating.
> 
> Menu for Monday 230117 _(a high day!)_
> BG 6.2 @ 6.36am - Bottle water with fibre
> Breakfast:
> 2 rashers pork _(got this very thinly sliced as don't know where to get nitrate free bacon!_) 2 eggs, onions, garlics done in the oven _(trying to do that thing like Mark) _
> Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
> BG 6.3 @ 12.14am _I do not like being in the sixes, this will  be because of yesterday's rice? _
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> Dinner:
> Roast pork and cabbage with knob butter and a blob of mustard.
> BG 6.3 @ 8.32pm
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> BG 6.1 @ 10.25pm
> 
> First thing...
> After loo - 15 stones 3.6 pounds on the digital scales...
> Tum = 49


Those are very steady levels throughout the day @Ditto, and good numbers too! Remember, being between 5 and 7 is really good and you're sla bang in the middle, so don't be concerned by low 6s


----------



## Ditto

Well that's a relief...what about my spike to over 8 for having the rice though? I edited...I want to have curry and rice once a week but not if it will risk my health.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Well that's a relief...what about my spike to over 8 for having the rice though? I edited...I want to have curry and rice once a week but not if it will risk my health.



Ditto, you're really being too hard on yourself trying to stay in the 5's and 6's even after the odd more substantial meal.
NICE guidelines say no more than 8.5 two hours after a meal so the odd 8 isn't a major spike.


----------



## Northerner

I agree with @Amigo, @Ditto - certainly if your rise after eating is 3 mmol/l or less then it's not actually a spike, so don't worry that the curry and rice took you to 8 mmol/l, your body is perfectly able to deal with that


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for that. I will continue to monitor my Sunday rice but will have it and look forward to it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> I sort of gave up crisps about 6 months after diagnosis - used to love 'em, especially Worcester Sauce and Smoky Bacon. When I last bought them they were 35p a packet at my local Co-op, noticed yesterday that they are now 60p!  That's 12/-!!!



So you remember the old currency too then?


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
D - parma ham and mayo sandwich
T - planned was minute steak , yorkies, peas and gravy but the steaks were off again for the 2nd time in a week from tesco so had to run to the shop and have a crappy young's admirals pie - I hate having to have a ready meal x


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
Breakfast : bacon sandwich nimble bread 
Lunch : homemade mushroom soup slice of bread and a yogurt 
Dinner: roast chicken Brussels carrots broccoli one roast potatoe and one Yorkshire pud.
Snacks : two rich tea biscuits with a skinny latte x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Hotel life once again

B -  2 Weetabix, sometimes with fruit, sometimes naked (I've been asked not to return to those hotels)
L - Salad, 75g of Mackeral
D - Subway Chicken salad bowl

Thats been my menu for seven of the last ten days


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday:
Breakfast: 1 weetabix, skimmed milk & five blueberries

Snack: 1 cup lady grey tea (for a change☺) no milk, 1 sweetener only from now on (Aren't I good )

Lunch: Thai fish cake, oven roasted vegs: 4 cherry toms; 1/4 red onion; 1/2 yellow pepper cut into thick strips + 1/2 green pepper ditto; 1 large mushroom halved; 3 slices courgette. Drizzled a little cold pressed rapeseed oil over the lot! Served with fresh lemon juice. Nil dessert.

Snack: 1 rich tea biscuit + cup of decaf tea to dip biscuit, skimmed milk

Eve. meal: Homemade hearty thick chicken & veg soup (Mmm) (only 4 left in the freezer now!) topped with 3 large florets broccoli, stems included & sprinkled with milled linseed; 1 mini sausage roll, 65mls mullers low fat yogurt, small chunk water melon + 5 black grapes.....and I still feel hungry!!! Oh if only I could eat a chocolate chip brioche swirl but it contains 4.6g fat and 9.3g sugar so denied myself, sob sob!

Skinny cappuccino 1hr later

Daily intake:
1000mls water
1x 2mg garlic oil capsule. I've been taking this for just over 2yrs in an effort to keep the ol' ticker healthy
Regular medication

Type2 since April 2016.
Diet & exercise only...hard work. Can't  tolerate metformin.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Hotel life once again
> 
> B -  2 Weetabix, sometimes with fruit, sometimes naked (I've been asked not to return to those hotels)
> L - Salad, 75g of Mackeral
> D - Subway Chicken salad bowl
> 
> Thats been my menu for seven of the last ten days



Hi Anthony Stirrat. Does eating naked make food tastier? !!! Hope you didn't starve yourself for the remaining 3days!! Take care


----------



## Grogg1

Yesterday -
B: Slice of Burgen bread and 2 bacon slices
L: Vegetable ratatouille
D: 4 slices of Quorn roast on bed of green cabbage with some vegan gravy.

Today -
B: Slice of Burgen and 2 sausages
L: Cheese salad with coleslaw
D : Roast Turkey, stuffing, green beans, red cabbage, cauliflower cheese, 2 roast potatoes.
Dessert: 1 profiterole and 2 spoonful's of cherry brownie!
Glass of red wine.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grogg1 said:


> Yesterday -
> B: Slice of Burgen bread and 2 bacon slices
> L: Vegetable ratatouille
> D: 4 slices of Quorn roast on bed of green cabbage with some vegan gravy.
> 
> Today -
> B: Slice of Burgen and 2 sausages
> L: Cheese salad with coleslaw
> D : Roast Turkey, stuffing, green beans, red cabbage, cauliflower cheese, 2 roast potatoes.
> Dessert: 1 profiterole and 2 spoonful's of cherry brownie!
> Glass of red wine.



Grogg1 you've done it again...,your turkey dinner is music to my ears!!! Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Greek yoghurt, berries, nuts & seeds
> L: Left over home made burger in Lidl protein roll
> D: Sausage bake.
> Also had some sugar free orange chocolate.  Warning on packet about Polyols.  Ate half of the 75g bar with no laxative effect.



Hi Mark, didn't the 1/2 bar of choc have any effect on your bgl? Orange chocolate one of my favourites but daren't eat for fear of my bgl going up. Take care
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Robert. Thank you. Haven't searched chocolate yet. It's on my to do list! Still can't make head or tail re your technical jargon but glad you don't have to go to the other side of the room to do what you have to do! Take care


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Hi Mark, didn't the 1/2 bar of choc have any effect on your bgl? Orange chocolate one of my favourites but daren't eat for fear of my bgl going up. Take care
> To tell the truth, I didn't test, but I've had this brand of sugar free choc before (but not the orange one) & had no effect on my BG.  It's made by Simpkins.  Only 5g net carbs per 100g.  You can ignore carbs in polyols aa they go straight through you.
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Robert. Thank you. Haven't searched chocolate yet. It's on my to do list! Still can't make head or tail re your technical jargon but glad you don't have to go to the other side of the room to do what you have to do! Take care


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of toasted Burgen
L: Sliced piri piri chicken & pack of cocktail sausages from M&S.
D: Tuna steak stir fry.
2 squares 85% choc.


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday - 
B - Porridge (I know, boring!)
L - Rotisserie chicken and roasted veg from the place opposite my office (it usually comes with roast potatoes, but I ask for extra veg and I get a 10% discount)
D - Chicken curry with a spoon of rice
Snacks - 2 Satsumas and a pear, packet of hula hoops and a few peanuts


----------



## Manda1

I can just say I ate too much and this feels like a confessional ...
Breakfast , two slices of nimble toast with peanut butter 
Mid morning . three TUC biscuits with a skinny latte 
Lunch, bacon and mushroom on two slices of toast 
Snacks .. Two chocolates and a packet of crisps 
Dinner. Two not one but two chicken salad wraps and a yogurt . 
Testing two hours after that 9.5 :0


----------



## Wirrallass

That's interesting Mark. I would die for a piece of choc where did you buy it plz, not seen it on shop shelves. Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> I can just say I ate too much and this feels like a confessional ...
> Breakfast , two slices of nimble toast with peanut butter
> Mid morning . three TUC biscuits with a skinny latte
> Lunch, bacon and mushroom on two slices of toast
> Snacks .. Two chocolates and a packet of crisps
> Dinner. Two not one but two chicken salad wraps and a yogurt .
> Testing two hours after that 9.5 :0


Don't berate yourself too much Manda1. You're not alone, I have an off day now & then. Tomorrows another day ! Good luck & take care.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> That's interesting Mark. I would die for a piece of choc where did you buy it plz, not seen it on shop shelves. Take care


I got it at Addenbrookes hosp in Cambridge.  Never seen it in any shops.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I got it at Addenbrookes hosp in Cambridge.  Never seen it in any shops.


Thanks for that Mark, I apprec. I'll make some enquiries in my neck of the woods, fingers crossed! Take care


----------



## ianbilly

Stitch147 said:


> Yesterday -
> B - Porridge (I know, boring!)
> L - Rotisserie chicken and roasted veg from the place opposite my office (it usually comes with roast potatoes, but I ask for extra veg and I get a 10% discount)
> D - Chicken curry with a spoon of rice
> Snacks - 2 Satsumas and a pear, packet of hula hoops and a few peanuts


ooo! Hula hoops!!!


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Mushroom & Cheese Omelet
D - Bowl of salad topped with Avocado


----------



## Grogg1

I'm lost.  What chocolate am I looking for, and yes I am looking, that is sugar free, tastes good and won't raise my BG.


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and 15g peanut butter
D - half a small dish of baked eggs with cheese and chives with 2 slices 50/50 toast
T - 3 pork and lee sausages, 80g carrots, 2 yorkshire puddings, gravy and a lotus biscoff biscuit
various cups of coffee throughout the day and half a can of sf irn bru with my tea x


----------



## Grogg1

Today:
No breakfast as up all night with stomach pains.  Lunch 1 slice of burgen toast with butter.
Snack - Cashew nuts with cup of tea.
Out for dinner tonight to Vegan restaurant and when I booked I asked them to have some low carb options.  They are a fabulous little restaurant and very accommodating.


----------



## Kaylz

Grogg1 said:


> Today:
> No breakfast as up all night with stomach pains.  Lunch 1 slice of burgen toast with butter.
> Snack - Cashew nuts with cup of tea.
> Out for dinner tonight to Vegan restaurant and when I booked I asked them to have some low carb options.  They are a fabulous little restaurant and very accommodating.


Oh no hope you are feeling better tonight  x


----------



## Grogg1

Kaylz said:


> Oh no hope you are feeling better tonight  x


Thank you.  I managed a bite to eat tonight! 
Starter: Pepper & garlic soup - I didn't eat the bread
Main: Aubergine, tomato and quinoa moussaka
Dessert: Coconut panacotta. 
1.5 glasses of red wine.

Stomach still a bit grumpy.  Been on the stepper to use up the sugar in my blood stream before I test!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grogg1 said:


> Today:
> No breakfast as up all night with stomach pains.  Lunch 1 slice of burgen toast with butter.
> Snack - Cashew nuts with cup of tea.
> Out for dinner tonight to Vegan restaurant and when I booked I asked them to have some low carb options.  They are a fabulous little restaurant and very accommodating.


Sorry to hear you had a bad night Grogg1 & hope tonight's restaurant meal didn't have any adverse effects. Hope you sleep well tonight & that you feel more like yourself tomorrow morning. Spk soon & take care.


----------



## Grogg1

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad night Grogg1 & hope tonight's restaurant meal didn't have any adverse effects. Hope you sleep well tonight & that you feel more like yourself tomorrow morning. Spk soon & take care.



Thank you.  I'm hoping last night was just a one off.  A bit of TV then off to bed and up bright an early (I joke I'm never bright in the morning) for work tomorrow!
Sleep well x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Tuesday 240117 
BG 4.7 @ 6.01am - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
3 large fried eggs, 5oz cabbage, butter
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
BG 5.8 @ 12noon
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
BG 5.6 @ 2.33pm
Dinner:
4oz Cheddar, 3 hard boiled eggs, 8oz salad, mayo
BG 5.3 @ 9.01pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
First thing after loo - 15 stones 3.6 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = <49

Menu for Wednesday 250117 
BG 5.6 @ 7.03am - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
3oz tomatoes 6oz celery 3oz onion 1oz garlic 9oz mushrooms 2 large fried eggs 1oz Cheddar. 
Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
BG 6.0 @ 12.22pm
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
BG 6.2 @ 5.56pm
Dinner:
Tuna (2 lg cans!) 5oz Romaine, 2oz cucumber, 2oz tomato, 2oz onion, mayo
BG 5.9 @ 7.44pm 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing after loo 15 stones 2.0 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = <49


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday's delights were - 
B - Porridge
L - Small Jacket sweet potato with grated cheese
D - We go to the pub every wednesday and I really fancied all day brekkie but cant have some items on it but they will swap stuff. So I had, 3 eggs, 2 bacon, 2 sausages, grilled tomato and half a slice of fried bread, it was bloody lovely.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I had, 3 eggs, 2 bacon, 2 sausages, grilled tomato and half a slice of fried bread, it was bloody lovely.


I know what I'm having tonight!


----------



## grainger

Yesterday

B - Rice Crispies
L - Chicken casserole with wholemeal pasta
S - Chocolate Eclair (oh so good!), 1x yoyo, a couple of mini biscuits (sharing with my toddler!)
D - Roasted veg, 2x sausages
S - Hula hoops

I was hungry yesterday!!


----------



## Robin

Yesterday
B. Avocado
Mid am Cappucino
L. Pret a manger Duck salad wrap and another cappuccino
D. Spag bol.
Snack before bed. handful of cashews and a couple of grapes.


----------



## PhoebeC

I love duck!

B- Porridge
D - Left over beef stir fry from tea the night before, its lush and 1 syn on SW, we have it with noodles though, this one - http://www.slimmingworld.co.uk/recipes/gingered-beef-stirfry-with-rice.aspx 
Snack - banana 
T - Chicken Pesto Pasta with cheese (Childs fave, plus quick and easy) and a latte after tea as a treat
Snack before bed - Toast 

That's a lot of carbs for me, normally I don't have any at lunch, but the stir fry is beyond nice!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of toasted Burgen.
L: Tuna salad & mayo.
Nature Valley protein bar.
D: Mixed kebab with garlic mayo & salad (no pitta).
2 squares 85% choc.


----------



## ianbilly

B - Poached Egg, 1 rasher Bacon, Greek Yoghurt & Blueberries
L - Ham Salad
D - Chicken Bhuna, 2 Chappatis

Snack - 1 raw carrot, 2 Tuc Biscuits


----------



## Wirrallass

24 jan. Bgl before going to by-bys! 5.4
Yesterday before breakfast bgl 5.4
Breakfast: one poached egg on toasted crumpet + cup of decaf tea
Snack: handful almond nuts + mug of skinny latte
Lunch: was out & about so skipped. Water.
Nil afternoon snack
Bgl before evening meal: 4.9
Eve.meal: Braised steak & onions, 2 new baby potatoes, runner beans, carrot & 2 baby corn. Small tub tiramisu to die for!
1&1/2hrs later....20mins on exercise bike with 30secs bursts
Snack: 6 cold firm crunchy green grapes! (Kept in the fridge )
Last bgl before retiring for the night: 5.2

Daily intake:-
1ltr water; regular meds + 1 x 2mg garlic capsule
Type2 since April 2016... diet & exercise only.
Can't tolerate metformin coz of side effects.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter - before was 5.4
D - bacon, fried egg and mayo sandwich - before was 5.9
T - 1 1/2 small pork loin chops, 80g petits pois, 100g mashed potato with chives and some gravy - before was 5.8 x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 toasted waffles with butter - before was 5.4
> D - bacon, fried egg and mayo sandwich - before was 5.9
> T - 1 1/2 small pork loin chops, 80g petits pois, 100g mashed potato with chives and some gravy - before was 5.8 x


Hi Kaylz. Loved your menu for dinner, not had pork loin chops lately which gives me food for thought so to speak!!! Take care


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Hi Kaylz. Loved your menu for dinner, not had pork loin chops lately which gives me food for thought so to speak!!! Take care


We haven't had them in ages either and they were absolutely delicious, definitely put it on your menu  you take care too x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> We haven't had them in ages either and they were absolutely delicious, definitely put it on your menu  you take care too x


Thanks, will do x


----------



## Grogg1

Grogg1 said:


> Starter: Pepper & garlic soup - I didn't eat the bread
> Main: Aubergine, tomato and quinoa moussaka
> Dessert: Coconut panacotta.
> 1.5 glasses of red wine.
> 
> Stomach still a bit grumpy.  Been on the stepper to use up the sugar in my blood stream before I test!



So yesterday evening meal didn't cause me to go over 7 last night 

Today:
B: 2 sausage 1 fried egg
L: 2 sausage and very generous portion of cauliflower with some gravy (wouldn't normally have so many sausage in one day but only other offering in staff canteen was fish or pork and I don't like either.
D: Broth - tofu puffs, choi sum (Chinese cabbage), chives, flat rice noodles.  Only had a small portion of noodles.


----------



## Martin Canty

OK I went off the reservation a little yesterday, but I did share my lunch with my eldest dog as she needed a little pick-me-up, glad to say she felt a lot better after lunch & all 4 of us went for a nice walk in the snow.

L - 3 mini Empanada's & Chicken Kabob (not sure which Shelby enjoyed more)
D  - Chicken roulade with pesto & spinach stuffing with steamed Brussels & yellow squash tossed in butter


----------



## PhoebeC

B - Porridge
D - Mushroom and Cheese Omelette
T - Roasted tomato and basil soup with one small bread roll and butter
Snack - 1 slice toast and milk. Night before 2 slices of toast lead to 14.1 at 3am, last night/this morning 5am hypo. Cant handle this infection I am all over the place!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Pack of M&S cocktail sausages.
L: Pri Piri chicken salad & pumpkin seed 9 bar.
D: Large home made (by my Brother) steak & kidney suet pudding with carrots, peas & cauli
Pud: Berries in jelly with extra thick double cream.


----------



## AJLang

Total 81 carbs and 1285 calories
Breakfast: 4 cheddar thins with Philadelphia cheese
Lunch: 1 slice of toast with butter and marmite
Snack: A packet of Wotsits
Dinner: Stuffed plaice served with baked mushrooms topped with feta cheese and mayonnaise
3 small glasses of white wine


----------



## Martin Canty

Better day yesterday & my FBG looked better for it... 4.7 as opposed to 5.7

B - Mushroom & cheese omelet
D - Chicken soup (Wife has a nasty cold so I made a nice chicken soup with chicken thighs, shallot, garlic, leek, celery, carrot (just one medium size) & chicken bone broth...... Guess what's for lunch today)


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang. Loved your plaice menu apart from the feta.

Yesterday
5.30am Bgl: 5.8
No appetite at all but kept up the water intake.
Eve.meal: Baked potato with a blob of proactive light spread, half a small tin of sweetcorn & peppers, 2 small-ish tinned kippers. Muller light yogurt (skinny lattè flavour...new on the shelves) 99kcal and a handful blueberries. Finished off meal with a skinny cappuccino.
Broke all the rules snacking in the evening, kicked sweet tooth into touch and ate a choc orange blue ribband; thick slice of lemon Swiss roll & four rich tea biscuits with cup of decaf tea!!!
Hence last bgl of the day 7.6 !!! That'll teach me! Well I am honest!
Daily intake:
1ltr water
Regular meds + 1 x 2mg garlic capsule
Type2 since April 2016
Diet & exercise only
Zero tolerance metformin


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Thursday 260117 
BG 5.5 @ 7.33am - Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
2 lg Eggs, 1oz Onion, 2oz Celery, 2oz Tomato, 4oz Cheddar
Pt Aspirin water, meds 
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
BG 5.5 @ 4.44pm

Dinner:
2 salmon steaks, 12oz riced cauli with half a tub single cream
BG 5.6 @ 7.06pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
5.2 @ 10.08
Carbs: not more than 20 n/c I don't think. 

First thing after loo - 15 stones 2.2 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - 2 toasted waffles and 15g peanut butter
D - tuna, cheese, mayo and chives between 2 slices toast
T - 2 burgers, 80g carrots, 2 yorkshire puddings, gravy and a ski mousse to finish it off
4 cups of coffee as been a cold day x


----------



## sunny sanghera

Today 
Breakfast - bran flakes with semi skimmed milk and cup of tea 
Lunch - 2 slices of toast and birds cheese and onion sausage roll and cup of coffee with a fairy cake 
Tea - chicken and donner kebab with bottle of Diet Pepsi  and ice bun


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Ditto. I notice you take your Levothyroxine tab in the evening. I suffer with hypothyroidism & take Levothyroxine too.....but as advised by my GP I take it every morning. I've just re-read the information leaflet to check when to take levo.and it says best to take Levothyroxine before breakfast. Thought I'd mention this to you, but if you've been advised to take Levothyroxine in the evening then please ignore this post & accept my apologies for mentioning it. Take care


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of toasted Burgen with peanut butter.
L: Pastrami sandwich (Burgen) with gherkin, cheese, mayo & wholegrain mustard.
D: Cherry tomato stew with eggs & crispy beef mince (from Tom Kerridge's book).


----------



## Wirrallass

Fri 27.01.17.
7a.m. Bgl 5.2
I wasn't well yesterday so I fasted till evening meal

Bgl before eve.meal 4.6
Eve.meal 2tblsp mince, 1 new potato, broccoli, that's all I could stomach!
Dessert: small portion fruit melody
8pm snack: cup lady grey tea + 1 rich tea biscuit
Usual daily water intake
Didn't test bgl after that, went back to bed & slept Zzzzzz!

Type2 since April 2016 
Diet only


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Pack of M&S cocktail sausages.
> L: Pri Piri chicken salad & pumpkin seed 9 bar.
> D: Large home made (by my Brother) steak & kidney suet pudding with carrots, peas & cauli
> Pud: Berries in jelly with extra thick double cream.



Jelly & thick DOUBLE cream? Oooo nice! Takes me back to my childhood!


----------



## Wirrallass

PhoebeC said:


> B - Porridge
> D - Mushroom and Cheese Omelette
> T - Roasted tomato and basil soup with one small bread roll and butter
> Snack - 1 slice toast and milk. Night before 2 slices of toast lead to 14.1 at 3am, last night/this morning 5am hypo. Cant handle this infection I am all over the place!



Sorry to hear you're not feeling on top of the world Phoebe & hope the infection clears up soon x take care & get better


----------



## PhoebeC

Thank you Wirralass. Think I am getting there slowly.

Yesterday:
B: porridge and 1 slice of toast
D: Prawn and avocado salad, then natural yogurt
T: Beef stronagoff with rice, latte
Snack before bed: two slices of toast
Had hypo just as I was getting into bed. Had two mini packs of hairbo, glass of milk and some toast


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
B .. Two toast with peanut butter 
L... Fish with salad and a yogurt 
T... Cheese sandwich and quavers 
Bread used nimble 8 carbs a slice ...
And a very naughty chocolate eclair


----------



## Mark Parrott

Manda1 said:


> Yesterday
> B .. Two toast with peanut butter
> L... Fish with salad and a yogurt
> T... Cheese sandwich and quavers
> Bread used nimble 8 carbs a slice ...
> And a very naughty chocolate eclair


Actually, a chocolate eclair isn't that naughty.  I often have them.  One of the kinder desserts for our blood sugars.


----------



## Amigo

B - cheese omelette & 1 slice wholemeal toast

L - beef salad and 6 chips, coleslaw

D - Scotch egg & raspberry yoghurt

Snacks - few vodkas and a handful of naughty sweet chilli crisps


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Chicken soup
L - Lots of artisan bacon (had a delivery of some good stuff I wanted to try so cooked up a pack..... Yummy.... much better than the mass produced stuff from the store)
D - Spag Bol, Shirataki noodles


----------



## Manda1

Mark Parrott said:


> Actually, a chocolate eclair isn't that naughty.  I often have them.  One of the kinder desserts for our blood sugars.


Well that's good to know. I always worry about my daily food intake when I read what others eat on this thread x lol x as for exercise all I can say is I try ...


----------



## Grogg1

B: 2 sausage and slice burgen bread 
L: chicken curry no rice 
D: tofu broth 

1 glass of wine and handful of peanuts


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> Hi Ditto. I notice you take your Levothyroxine tab in the evening. I suffer with hypothyroidism & take Levothyroxine too.....but as advised by my GP I take it every morning. I've just re-read the information leaflet to check when to take levo.and it says best to take Levothyroxine before breakfast. Thought I'd mention this to you, but if you've been advised to take Levothyroxine in the evening then please ignore this post & accept my apologies for mentioning it. Take care


You are quite right. They told me morning too but they said take it without other medications or food, well the only time I'm not taking food and meds is before bed when I just have my last water. I've looked it up online and after reading all that gobbledygook I'm still  no wiser. 

Menu for Friday 270117
BG 5.6 @ 6.24am - Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
2 lg Scrambled Eggs, 4oz Onion 2oz Garlic 4tbsMayo
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
BG 5.9 @ 11.45am
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Tinned Salmon Salad 2oz Cucumber 3oz Tomato 1oz Spring Onions 2oz Celery 5oz Romaine.
BG 5.5 @ 7.58pm
BG 5.3 @ 10.27
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing after loo - 15 stones 2.0 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = <<<49


----------



## Kaylz

sunny sanghera said:


> Today
> Breakfast - bran flakes with semi skimmed milk and cup of tea
> Lunch - 2 slices of toast and birds cheese and onion sausage roll and cup of coffee with a fairy cake
> Tea - chicken and donner kebab with bottle of Diet Pepsi  and ice bun


You like your cakes don't you lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - roast beef and mayo sandwich
D - 3 pork sausages, 80g petits pois, 1 yorkshire pudding and a dark chocolate teacake for afters 
T - half a ham & chicken omelette from the chinese, 1 slice 50/50 bread and a dollop of mayo on the side x


----------



## Robin

B.Avocado
L.Pate and Burgen toast, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq90%dark choc
T. Flapjack ( needed it after gardening) Handful of cashews
D. Sea bream, peas, 2 glasses white wine, apple and mincemeat lattice tart ( home made, found some mincemeat left over from Xmas) with cream


----------



## sunny sanghera

Kaylz said:


> You like your cakes don't you lol x


Haha yeah just a little I thank my lucky stars I have fast acting insulin in hand to keep it in check


----------



## Wirrallass

Sat. 28.01.1
YESTERDAY.
Bgl before breakfast: 4.6

Breakfast:
Scrambled egg with grated cheese, toasted crumpet, cup of decaf tea

Snack:
Handful of almond nuts, skinny lattè & 2 naughty but nice ginger biscuits!

Lunch:
2 thin slices of turkey breast on a bed of baby spinach diced beetroot spiralised carrot cucumber & celery, 6 blueberries. And a very generous blob of mayo : )

Snack:
Almond nuts & chunk of water melon.

Evening meal :
Baked seabass, oven roasted choice veggies with onion, green, red & yellow peppers. Glass white wine.
Dessert: low fat yogurt & 5 black grapes. Luvly jubbly meal cooked with my daughters own fair hands.

Liquid intake during the day : 
1 cup decaf tea.
2 skinny cappuccinos & 2 skinny lattès ♡ my guilty pleasures ♡ 
+ 1ltr water

Regular daily meds + 1 garlic capsule

Last bgl test: 4.4 Wow! Is this way too low or what?

Type2 since April 2016
Diet only


----------



## mikeyB

Didn't get up till 12, when my BG was 7.2 after a mid night LO, so that was cool

B: Cappuchino
L: 3 Ryvitas with soft scrambled eggs with about a quarter teaspoon of cayenne pepper, and a thin slice of ham on each
D: Roast local beef, with locally grown Romanesco and carrot match sticks. Followed by an indulgence - a dark chocolate Tunnock's Teacake. Mea culpa

I know that looks like a T2 diet, but I'm on a low carb diet to get down to my proper fighting weight, and a new Avatar later this year.

Speaking of Avatars, has anyone else noticed that Northerners latest Avatar looks like an old lady throwing a moonie? Sure looks that way without my reading glasses on. Shh, don't worry, he hardly ever looks at this thread


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Didn't get up till 12, when my BG was 7.2 after a mid night LO, so that was cool
> 
> B: Cappuchino
> L: 3 Ryvitas with soft scrambled eggs with about a quarter teaspoon of cayenne pepper, and a thin slice of ham on each
> D: Roast local beef, with locally grown Romanesco and carrot match sticks. Followed by an indulgence - a dark chocolate Tunnock's Teacake. Mea culpa
> 
> I know that looks like a T2 diet, but I'm on a low carb diet to get down to my proper fighting weight, and a new Avatar later this year.
> 
> Speaking of Avatars, has anyone else noticed that Northerners latest Avatar looks like an old lady throwing a moonie? Sure looks that way without my reading glasses on. Shh, don't worry, he hardly ever looks at this thread
> 
> Hey MikeyB what you doing awake at this unearthly hour! You should be tucked up in bed!  I havent slept a wink yet. Good luck with the low carb diet, I think you'll feel heaps better rarer (flippin predictive text)! if you stick to it. Can't make out Northerners moonie lady : (  Can't find me specs or magnifying glass either to get a closer look even when I zoom in. Hope you've got over fridays ordeal. bye for now take care


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
Two slices nimble toast with peanut butter .
Went to town to get some things for my grandsons birthday felt weird had to sit down outside a cafe and eat a small bakewell slice from my shopping bag which helped ... Had obviously waited to long for a meal after breakfast I am sure I get this because of the Gliclazide I take.
Then ate a wholemeal roll with chicken salad from said cafe.
D... Because I ate the cake I decided not to have dinner so I had four ryvitas with hummus a babybel and a yogurt .
I must remember to carry some jelly beans or something x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Toasted Burgen with peanut butter
L: Tuna & prawn salad
Alpen 'jaffa cake' cereal bar
D: Pork shish kebabs with coleslaw
Slice of home made chocolate & orange cheesecake.


----------



## AJLang

Total: 78 carbs and 1048 calories
Snack: 1 packet of Wotsits
Lunch: Small seafood soufflé
Snack: Sweet and salty popcorn
Dinner: Butternut squash Malaysian curry topped with sliced boiled egg and served with rice
Two small glasses of Sauvignon blanc


----------



## Stitch147

B - toasted burgen with peanut butter
L - small jacket potato withering cheese and onion
D - slow cooked beef stew with veg, followed by fresh strawberries and cream
Snack - mini cheddars


----------



## mikeyB

Oh dear, Stitch. Was the withering cheese the bit you found right at the back of the fridge?


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Oh dear, Stitch. Was the withering cheese the bit you found right at the back of the fridge?


Lol, must have been! 
Don't know what happened there!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles and 15g peanut butter
D - bacon and fried egg sandwich
T - yellow fin sole lemon & parsley, 1 potato waffle, 80g petits pois, some mayo and a bag of crisps x


----------



## Ditto

Wirralass said "Last bgl test: 4.4 Wow! Is this way too low or what?" - I don't know! I was aiming for 4s but now think it's too low. I don't know enough about it though. My sister, who's on Metformin, is always in the 4s and I've been telling her it's too low and to get it higher! You just can't win.

Menu for Saturday 280117
BG 5.9 @ 10.29am! - Bottle water with fibre (overslept)
Breakfast:
2 lg Scrambled Eggs, 8oz Mushrooms, 3oz Onion, 3oz Tomato, 1oz Garlic
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
BG 5.8 @ 12.46pm

Lunch @ 2.50pm:
Lg tin Tuna with Heinz Mayo.
BG 5.7 @ 2.55pm
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner:
2 pieces Cod, 12oz Caulirice, 5 fl oz Elmlea single cream 6.5g?
(The print is so small on the tub!)
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

Total for Saturday = 40.3 n/c...I was being a pig oink, that's high for Atkins, but still ketogenic I've been told. 

Early morning weight stet at 15stones 2pounds and tum just on 49inches. I hates my tum, I worry about heart failure.  It just won't go down. Doctor said "just stop eating" very helpful...not.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday:
> B: Toasted Burgen with peanut butter
> L: Tuna & prawn salad
> Alpen 'jaffa cake' cereal bar
> D: Pork shish kebabs with coleslaw
> Slice of home made chocolate & orange cheesecake.



Youve done it again Mark...jaffa cake & chocolate orange? To die for! .....plz can I come & live with you to share your goodies?!! Haha!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Wirralass said "Last bgl test: 4.4 Wow! Is this way too low or what?" - I don't know! I was aiming for 4s but now think it's too low. I don't know enough about it though. My sister, who's on Metformin, is always in the 4s and I've been telling her it's too low and to get it higher! You just can't win.
> 
> Menu for Saturday 280117
> BG 5.9 @ 10.29am! - Bottle water with fibre (overslept)
> Breakfast:
> 2 lg Scrambled Eggs, 8oz Mushrooms, 3oz Onion, 3oz Tomato, 1oz Garlic
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> BG 5.8 @ 12.46pm
> 
> Lunch @ 2.50pm:
> Lg tin Tuna with Heinz Mayo.
> BG 5.7 @ 2.55pm
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Dinner:
> 2 pieces Cod, 12oz Caulirice, 5 fl oz Elmlea single cream 6.5g?
> (The print is so small on the tub!)
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> Total for Saturday = 40.3 n/c...I was being a pig oink, that's high for Atkins, but still
> 
> 
> @Ditto.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B ... Peanut butter on nimble toast 
L.... Coronation chicken sandwich yogurt 
D... Roast beef cabbage carrots and Yorkshire pud 
Snack ... A tunnocks tea cake 
Numerous cups of tea throughout the day ...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Bacon & tomato sarnie on Burgen.
L: Not a lot.  Just snacked on nuts & cheese throughout the afternoon.
D: Roast chicken with cabbage, leeks, carrots, celeriac & sweet potato.
Slice of chocolate orange cheesecake.

BG before dinner: 5.0
1hr: 6.8
2hrs: 6.6


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday.
Late breakfast. 1 weetabix skimmed milk blueberries
Skipped lunch but ate handful almond nuts
Dinner 1 thin slice gammon 3 veggies 1 small spud 1 round of pineapple


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi all. Does anyone know please if ORZO is compatible with diabetic diet?


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Pho

Didn't dare consume anything like a carb after the Pho.... Luckily BG this morning was 5.0


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> Hi all. Does anyone know please if ORZO is compatible with diabetic diet?


Only testing will show, I suspect that it will do a number on BG but on the other hand some people can tolerate pasta


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Hi all. Does anyone know please if ORZO is compatible with diabetic diet?


Had to google that! I see it's a type of pasta, so about as compatable as any other sort of pasta, I would imagine. I eat pasta in small quantities, but then I'm type 1 so can cover with insulin.


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you Martin & Robin, I apprec. think I'll bin it or put it at the back of the cupboard for when grandsons visit! Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Mikey been thinking of you, hope you feel much better now. Is the low carb diet suiting you or is it too soon to know.Take care : )


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> L - Pho
> 
> Didn't dare consume anything like a carb after the Pho.... Luckily BG this morning was 5.0



5? That's very good Martin : )


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and a sachet cadbury's highlight bournville hot chocolate
D - Scrambled eggs with cheese in a taco shell - was actually not too bad and a kit kat chunky peanut butter
T - pork loin chop, 80g carrots, 100g mashed potato and some gravy x


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> 5? That's very good Martin : )


Thanks, but I'm actually shocked it wasn't higher as I have a stinking cold this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

I've lost 1.5kg on my low carb diet, and I've got the hang of insulin bolus doses - even missing the occasional one.

B: the usual cappuccino with full cream milk froth and chocolate sprinkles
L: 3 Ryvita with cold ham on top with lashings of Dijon mustard. And a Rolo.
D: oriental stir fried beef with green pepper, spring onion and Teryaki sauce ( lot of sugar in that, I'm afraid) and a small helping of noodles.

Well, it was the weekend


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Thanks, but I'm actually shocked it wasn't higher as I have a stinking cold this morning.


Oh poor you : (  Stay in bed & keep warm. My dear mum would say about a cold: 3 days to come; 3 days to stay; & 3 days to go! Whether its true or not, I don't know  hope you feel better soon Martin. take care


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I've lost 1.5kg on my low carb diet, and I've got the hang of insulin bolus doses - even missing the occasional one.
> 
> B: the usual cappuccino with full cream milk froth and chocolate sprinkles
> L: 3 Ryvita with cold ham on top with lashings of Dijon mustard. And a Rolo.
> D: oriental stir fried beef with green pepper, spring onion and Teryaki sauce ( lot of sugar in that, I'm afraid) and a small helping of noodles.
> 
> Well, it was the weekend



You're so excused re the teriyaki! And well done 1.5kg. Your menu sounds good, think I'll try that sometime.
P.S. Think I pressed a wrong key & edited, not what I intended! Take care M


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> I've lost 1.5kg on my low carb diet, and I've got the hang of insulin bolus doses - even missing the occasional one.
> 
> B: the usual cappuccino with full cream milk froth and chocolate sprinkles
> L: 3 Ryvita with cold ham on top with lashings of Dijon mustard. And a Rolo.
> D: oriental stir fried beef with green pepper, spring onion and Teryaki sauce ( lot of sugar in that, I'm afraid) and a small helping of noodles.
> 
> Well, it was the weekend


Sound's delish, question is was it a dark chocolate rolo or normal milk haha x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Sunday 290117
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
2 lg Boiled Eggs, 3oz Tomato, 1oz Garlic, 2 tbs mayo
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
Lunch:
3oz Radish, lg tin Tuna, 3oz Celery, 2 tbs mayo
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Pkt Pork Mince, 12oz ricedCauli with knob butter, 4oz Blue Cheese.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing after loo - 15 stones 2.0 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Pack of M&S cocktail sausages.
L: Chicken salad with coleslaw.
Nature Valley protein bar.
D: Pork chop with stir fry veg.
2 (yes 2) slices of low carb chocolate orange cheesecake.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
B.. Toasted bacon sandwich 
L.. Minted lamb casserole cauliflower cheese and broccoli and yogurt 
T... Cheese sandwich and a yogurt 
Small piece of birthday cake as my grandson insisted ... Well what can ya do ?


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Monday 300117 

Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
250g carton cottage cheese and I've already forgotten the carb count!
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
BurgerKing double burger bacon cheeseburger tiny bit of onion sans bun sooooo gooood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner:
Salmon salad ie kale, half a large tin of salmon, 2oz tomato 2oz onion 1oz cress 4oz mushrooms 3 tbs Hellmans mayo.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

Total for Monday = 21.2 net carbs.

First thing after loo - 15 stones 3.8 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 49

A gain due to pigging out on minced pork and riced cauli yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd hate to see the gain if I pigged on fish and chips and ice cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
10:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk - got soaked when out so really needed it today 
D - gregg's sausage roll and a 25g bag of naked nuts
2:00ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - minute steaks, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## KookyCat

Haven't done one for a while, so today I had:
B: porridge with a bit of maple syrup and a small slice of oatbread toasted
Snack - cappuccino 
Lunch: hummus, 5 breadsticks (my current obsession ), cherry tomatoes, sugar snap peas, olives and mixed beans in white wine dressing with mint.  Dark chocolate and clementine bar (m&s)
Dinner: fakin (soya bacon substitute) and egg, walnuts and half an apple (I'm trying to introduce a bit of fruit, not sure why because I don't really like it, just thought it would be good to try )

I'm currently slightly obsessed with breadsticks and tuc crackers, not entirely sure why but I do have these strange food fads.  Before Christmas it was pickled eggs, and dried raspberries not a clue why


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Before Christmas it was pickled eggs, and dried raspberries not a clue why


Not in the same dish, I hope!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Not in the same dish, I hope!



Yes, at the same time!  I only like sweet things with sour or bitter combos so it's not as odd as it sounds, actually scratch that it is that odd


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Toast & peanut butter
L: chicken salad & coleslaw
Nature Valley protein bar
D: Shop bought lamb rogan josh, aloo gobi saag, bulgar wheat & 2 poppadoms.
4 small squares of 85% Tesco finest cooking chocolate.
Tesco had this stuff reduced to clear.  Bought 6 bars.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B: Porridge with raspberries 
D: Salt and Pepper Squid with a lettuce, red pepper and tomato salad


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday:
B- Multigrain porridge with blueberry yogurt
  Boiled egg (second breakfast)!
L- Black turtle beans with olive oil and more blueberry yogurt (love blueberries)
T- Chicken, green beans, & tatties mini meal with gravy
S- Pimento stuffed olives in a cup (long day yesterday)


----------



## mikeyB

Yesterday was virtuous.

B: cappuccino with full cream milk froth, choccie sprinkles and a vape. (That's the sophisticated man's coffee and  fag eye opener)
L: 3 Ryvitas with salmon
D: Tom Kerridges Shepherds Pie with cauliflower mash topping. Absolutely delicious, plus veg. Satsuma following. 

And there's enough left for tonight


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Tuesday 310117 (can measure now but was it my bloods or the pricker that was wonky!? I telephoned the surgery for a telephone appointment but unable to get one till Friday so they said 'phone 111 which I did and they advised telephone the surgery.) 

Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
Ham and Eggs. 
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
Chicken, quinoa salad, mashed swede, olive oil (bit of a mixture but tasty)
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Snack: Rhubarb dessert mmmmm

Dinner:
Ham Salad with cheese coleslaw and potato salad with Hellmans mayo.
Strawberries, single cream
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing after loo - 15 stones 2.0 / 3.0 pounds on the digital scales...
Tum = 48 1/2 to 49 inches

A comfort food day, worried about not being able to measure at the time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday not good at all, depressed & weepy sob sob! Yesterday evening mustered up motivation to go to the local supermarket, bought all sorts (thats probably coz i shopped on an empty stomach) bought all the wrong stuff & pigged itwhen i got home, Bgl went a bit off my scale but not outrageously. Not eaten yet today and it's 13.35hrs but I'm keeping up my usual fluid intake. Went for a short walk earlier to blow the cobwebs away. 
Bgl at midday today: 6.6mmol. That's heaps better than yesterday☺

I found the recipe thread earlier, not seen that before! Have posted a low carb choc cake recipe for all ye chocaholics! Take care all.

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Currently diet only.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

So sorry for such a miserable day yesterday. 
When I'm like that my husband tells me to take my temperature.
To which he gets a frosty response, and a little isolation! 
I hope you're feeling better today. I'm heading for the recipe section now!


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Toast (1 carb/slice) & butter
D - Irish coffee with the emphasis on Irish along with a shot or two of cold remedy & very early to bed....


----------



## Wirrallass

KookyCat said:


> Haven't done one for a while, so today I had:
> B: porridge with a bit of maple syrup and a small slice of oatbread toasted
> Snack - cappuccino
> Lunch: hummus, 5 breadsticks (my current obsession ), cherry tomatoes, sugar snap peas, olives and mixed beans in white wine dressing with mint.  Dark chocolate and clementine bar (m&s)
> Dinner: fakin (soya bacon substitute) and egg, walnuts and half an apple (I'm trying to introduce a bit of fruit, not sure why because I don't really like it, just thought it would be good to try )
> 
> I'm currently slightly obsessed with breadsticks and tuc crackers, not entirely sure why but I do have these strange food fads.  Before Christmas it was pickled eggs, and dried raspberries not a clue why


Sounds like pregnancy fads!!!!! Are you?!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> So sorry for such a miserable day yesterday.
> When I'm like that my husband tells me to take my temperature.
> To which he gets a frosty response, and a little isolation!
> I hope you're feeling better today. I'm heading for the recipe section now!


Thank you Sadhbh, it helps to know I'm not alone & someone else has been there too. Hope you like choc cake recipe. I haven't tried it yet so if you do before moi, plz let me know what you think. Thanks again, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> B - Toast (1 carb/slice) & butter
> D - Irish coffee with the emphasis on Irish along with a shot or two of cold remedy & very early to bed....


Bed is the best place when you're under par. Like the sound of Irish, personally when I have a streaming cold I go for hot milk (of the skimmed type) with a good dash of Napoleon brandy! That's the only time I drink it, yes honestly! Boring ol me! Hope you feel better soon Martin, take care


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Thank you Sadhbh, it helps to know I'm not alone & someone else has been there too. Hope you like choc cake recipe. I haven't tried it yet so if you do before moi, plz let me know what you think. Thanks again, take care x


@Sadhbh. Yes I'm feeling a tad better than yesterday thank you, keeping myself busy to keep my mind off the baggage i don't want to think about. Take care


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
9:30ish - sachet cadbury highlights fudge hot chocolate
D - bacon, fried egg and mayo sandwich
2:00ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 4 squares 85% chocolate
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 100g mashed tatties with chives, 80g carrots and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk
I'm changing breakfast tomorrow, watch this space lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi peeps! I've posted two more low carb recipes in the Recipe thread. Scones & Muffins. Hope you like them. Take care all.

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Currently diet only


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday
B, Multigrain porridge with sweet cherries
L, Yogurt with sweet cherries and bramley apple sausage
T, Hungarian goulash, without tatties
S, Boiled egg and gherkins (not at the same time!)


----------



## Ditto

Really I just want to pig out. I can feel my food addiction waiting in the wings. I'm only being half-way good because of threat of weight loss surgery and my D.  

Menu for Wednesday 010217
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
Bacon and Eggs, 1 Tomato.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
Lunch:
Ham, Coleslaw, 4oz Cheddar.
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Posh chicken salad (already made up in Tesco, no idea of carbs)
Supper:
Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese left-over sarnie (agh why can't Mum just eat her meals instead of being so finickity?)
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

Weight up  tum still 49inches and solid...hate it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday: 
B: Pack of M&S cocktail sausages.  This is my go to brekky if I'm out before breakfast (ie: before 9am)
L: Tuna salad
Bar of 85% cherry filled choccy (13g carb)
D: Corned beef hash
2 squares 85% choccy.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 01.02.17

B. Nil apart from a skinny lattè
L. 1 Youngs smoked salmon seafood stick cut into bite size, 1 tablespoon of celery, nuts & sultana salad, i added diced beetroot for colour. That was quite filling.
Afternoon snack...handful of almond nuts, water
Eve.meal. not much of an appetite so had two boiled eggs with toasted crumpet soldiers! Cup of decaf tea, muller light yogurt
Almond nuts for evening snack + skinny cappuccino

1ltr water throughout the day & evening
Regular meds + 1 garlic oil capsule

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Currently no metformin
Diet & exercise only


----------



## ianbilly

B - Poached Egg Burgen Toast, Greek Yoghurt & Blueberries
L - Tuna Salad
D - Frittata with Kale, Broccoli  Sprouts


----------



## Robin

B. Muesli, yoghurt, sprinkling of seed mix and a bit of leftover stewed apple
Mid-am. Cappucino
L. Kale soup ( tried it when kale was on offer the other week, and spinach was unavailable due to the weather in Spain. Surprisingly nice!) Half an apple, satsuma, 2 sqs 90% dark choc.
PM. 2 sqs milk choc upfront to prevent gardening hypo, flapjack when it happened anyway.
D.Cannelini beans with a tuna and veg sauce.


----------



## ianbilly

wirralass said:


> Yesterday 01.02.17
> 
> B. Nil apart from a skinny lattè
> L. 1 Youngs smoked salmon seafood stick cut into bite size, 1 tablespoon of celery, nuts & sultana salad with diced beetroot. That was quite filling.
> Afternoon snack...handful of almond nuts, water
> Eve.meal. not much of an appetite so had two boiled eggs with toasted crumpet soldiers! Cup of decaf tea, muller light yogurt
> Almond nuts for evening snack + skinny cappuccino
> 
> 1ltr water throughout the day & evening
> Regular meds + 1 garlic oil capsule
> 
> Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
> Currently no metformin
> Diet & exercise only


1 Youngs smoked salmon seafood stick? That sounds lovely, do you get them in the supermarket wirralass?


----------



## ianbilly

Robin said:


> B. Muesli, yoghurt, sprinkling of seed mix and a bit of leftover stewed apple
> Mid-am. Cappucino
> L. Kale soup ( tried it when kale was on offer the other week, and spinach was unavailable due to the weather in Spain. Surprisingly nice!) Half an apple, satsuma, 2 sqs 90% dark choc.
> PM. 2 sqs milk choc upfront to prevent gardening hypo, flapjack when it happened anyway.
> D.Cannelini beans with a tuna and veg sauce.


I love Kale, drop a bit of butter & garlic in with it! Delicious!


----------



## Robin

ianbilly said:


> I love Kale, drop a bit of butter & garlic in with it! Delicious!


So do I, but I've only just converted OH! Never tried it in soup before, I thought it might retain too much structure to blend down, but when I'd bought a huge bag on offer for £1, and it was still half full after we'd had it as a veg three times....


----------



## Wirrallass

ianbilly said:


> 1 Youngs smoked salmon seafood stick? That sounds lovely, do you get them in the supermarket wirralass?


Yes i have to say they are tasty Ianbilly. Bought a small tray of 8 indivually wrapped from Asda. Made with Whitefish and smoked atlantic salmon. Each stick is only about 2&1/2" long. Not tried them before but glad I did. Neither have I bought the celery, nut & sultana salad, 300g tub, again from Asda. Both might be cheaper elsewhere tho! I needed a change from what has become a mundane diet! Hope you enjoy if you buy them. Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Really I just want to pig out. I can feel my food addiction waiting in the wings. I'm only being half-way good because of threat of weight loss surgery and my D.
> 
> Menu for Wednesday 010217
> Bottle water with fibre
> Breakfast:
> Bacon and Eggs, 1 Tomato.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> Lunch:
> Ham, Coleslaw, 4oz Cheddar.
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> Dinner:
> Posh chicken salad (already made up in Tesco, no idea of carbs)
> Supper:
> Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese left-over sarnie (agh why can't Mum just eat her meals instead of being so finickity?)
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> Weight up  tum still 49inches and solid...hate it.


Keep going Ditto, you may succeed on another day. Do you do stretching exercises to help dwindle your waist? They would help shift an inch or two if you practiced every day. Its working for me, but its slow. Keep chin up if you can & think positive. Take care


----------



## Martin Canty

Yesterday:
B - Left over turkey breast
L - Mushroom & cheese omelet
D - Steelhead & Spinach quiche with almond flour pie crust with a butter lettuce side salad topped with a apple cider vinegar & EVOO dressing


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Yesterday:
> B - Left over turkey breast
> L - Mushroom & cheese omelet
> D - Steelhead & Spinach quiche with almond flour pie crust with a butter lettuce side salad topped with a apple cider vinegar & EVOO dressing


What a tasty yesterday's menu, I like!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices soreen fruity malt loaf (see I told you I was changing it haha)
10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - half a small dish of baked eggs with cheese and chives and 2 slices 50/50 toast
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 4 squares G&B 85% (oops) 
T - chicken breast with cheese, leeks and bacon, 80g petits pois and 2 potato waffles
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Thursday 020217
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
Bacon and Eggs, 1 Tomato, 4oz Cheddar.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
Lunch:
Lg tin Tuna with mayo.
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Carton cottage cheese, half pkt Turkey, salad, mayo.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

I lost 4 ounces over night.  Tum still 49. I think 'tum' comes from omentum. I only found that out today!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: ham, slice of cheese & scrambled egg
L: Tuna salad
Bar of 85% cherry filled choccy
D: Large donner with salad & garkic mayo.
Berries & double cream

Tested BG with the cherry choccy bar.
Before: 5.6
1hr: 6.2
2hrs: 6.6.


----------



## Manda1

What I ate yesterday
B..toast with marmite
L.. Went out for lunch and had an all day breakfast ... One sausage one egg two slices of bacon mushrooms baked beans that I didn't eat ... One slice of white toast :0
T... Four ryvitas with hummus and a four squares of chocologic dark chocolate and a yogurt


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Thurs 02.02.2017

B:  Bowl ready break made with skimmed milk ..I know, pathetic but had run out of weetabix!
Elevenses: Handful of almond nuts, water.
L. Red onion & cherry tomato 2 egg Omelette, cup decaf tea
pm snack: Toasted Teacake! Cappuccino
Eve.meal: Bowl homemade veg soup, yummy! small tirisamu  (my guilty pleasure!)
5 red grapes. Skinny Cappuchino
Before bed: 2sqrs dark chocolate, lush! But my bgl upon risìng this morning was 9.4!!! That's high for me. So no more choc from now on.

750mls water throughout day & evening
Regular meds + 1 garlic oil capsule

Diagnosed Type 2 April 2016.
Currently not taking metformin
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Ditto

I can't believe what y'all get away with eating. I think it's great. If I tried that I'd be in double figures and weigh another ten stone.


----------



## ianbilly

Ditto said:


> I can't believe what y'all get away with eating. I think it's great. If I tried that I'd be in double figures and weigh another ten stone.


What exercise do you do Ditto?


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - porridge
L - roasted vegetable frittata, salad, packet of hula hoops
D - homemade chicken curry, spoon of rice and a few prawn crackers. Followed by a yogurt.
S - handful of peanuts and a few mini cheddars.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I can't believe what y'all get away with eating. I think it's great. If I tried that I'd be in double figures and weigh another ten stone.


Hi @Ditto. It might seem like we are all eating a lot but bear in mind 'portion size'' is paramount. If I may say, if you reduce your portion size even if it's just a little bit to start with, I'm sure you'll notice a difference even after say one-two weeks albeit small. It's not easy especially if you're feeling hungry! It's  a case of training our brains to inform our stomachs what it can/can't eat & how much. We can all go overboard once in a while with portion sizes or a treat. Exercise is another thing to remember. I would suggest that you start off slowly & build up. Once in the habit of exercising in whichever form you choose it does becomes easier & not such a hardship & can even become enjoyable. For my part I actually look forward to pedalling away on my exercise bike now & doing my daily stretching exercises. My weight plateau'd in December but found stretching exercises helped me to shift those extra unwanted inches especially round the middle and waist☺I have lost 7inches from my waist & an overall inch loss of 14&3/4" to date through diet & exercise. I would also say a little/or lot of patience & dedication is useful towards an effort to achieve target weight & measurements. Hope this has helped & good luck. Take care. Wirralass x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday meals:
B- Multigrain porridge with blueberries
Mid-day- poached salmon, broccoli & tenderheart cabbage
T- fish pie mini-meal (Wiltshire Farm Foods frozen meal)
Late- Tuna sandwich. (Which the error of my ways showed on my waking reading!)


----------



## mikeyB

Yesterday I consumed:

B: cappuccino 

Brunch: Two fried eggs on a bed of peppery haggis. Wonderful flavour combination.

Afternoon: Americano with two rich tea biccies.

D: corned beef hash.


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - 2 slices toasted soreen fruity malt loaf with butter
9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee,milk
D - 2 sllices 50/50 toasted with grated cheese and popped under the grill (yummy) haha
1:45ish - cup of coffee, milk, 4 squares 85% G&B chocolate
T - 2 aberdeen angus burgers, 80g carrots, 100g mashed potato and some gravy
After t- cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Yesterday I consumed:
> 
> B: cappuccino
> 
> Brunch: Two fried eggs on a bed of peppery haggis. Wonderful flavour combination.
> 
> Afternoon: Americano with two rich tea biccies.
> 
> D: corned beef hash.


Never had the pleasure of eating haggis M, please fogive my ignorance but how is it cooked and what does it taste like?

Wirralass
Type 2 since April 2016


----------



## Manda1

wirralass said:


> Hi @Ditto. It might seem like we are all eating a lot but bear in mind 'portion size'' is paramount. If I may say, if you reduce your portion size even if it's just a little bit to start with, I'm sure you'll notice a difference even after say one-two weeks albeit small. It's not easy especially if you're feeling hungry! It's  a case of training our brains to inform our stomachs what it can/can't eat & how much. We can all go overboard once in a while with portion sizes or a treat. Exercise is another thing to remember. I would suggest that you start off slowly & build up. Once in the habit of exercising in whichever form you choose it does becomes easier & not such a hardship & can even become enjoyable. For my part I actually look forward to pedalling away on my exercise bike now & doing my daily stretching exercises. My weight plateau'd in December but found stretching exercises helped me to shift those extra unwanted inches especially round the middle and waist☺I have lost 7inches from my waist & an overall inch loss of 14&3/4" to date through diet & exercise. I would also say a little/or lot of patience & dedication is useful towards an effort to achieve target weight & measurements. Hope this has helped & good luck. Take care. Wirralass x


Good advice there I have taken to using a small plate to put my meals on as it then looks like I have loads x lol x


----------



## Manda1

I cant even post on here what I have eaten today suffice to say that I can only hang my head in shame x had a BG of 8.5 when I tested two hours after eating .... Now back to 5.6 ... But why I pigged out I do not know and have my hba1c next week too


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday 
Early, Yogurt & cherries with oat bran
Mid day, Tuna, with various salad vegetables 
Late, recipe from this month's Co-op magazine: Chicken mozzarella bake (4g carb- says it's two servings but it's really 4) 
Bedtime, Boiled egg


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: ham, cheese & scrambled egg
L: Had a late breakfast so missed lunch
D: chicken breast stuffed with black pepper boursin & chorizo & wrapped in prosciutto with shop bought veg bake.


----------



## Ditto

Not being able to measure my blood is very frustrating. The finger-pricker just doesn't have enough oomph, maybe I've done it wrong. I get a tiny pinprick of blood but it's not enough. 

Meant to say re exercise, I try and walk. That's the only exercise I do really. Sometimes I'm a busy bee though looking after Mum, zip zip zip, that's me round the bungalow. Mum says "You should be like a lat!" I should! 

Menu for Friday 030217
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
4oz Cheddar (melted into a big crisp). mmmm
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
Lunch:
Slice of pork, slice of turkey, slice of roasted beef.
Forgot to drink my water.
Dinner:
A lamb shank with some kind of too sweet sauce so didn't have much, 3 hash browns.
(All went wrong, what a funnypec day! My family are bonkers. All three diabetics pigged out on Christmas pudding with double cream last night and this night they had steak and kidney pudding and home made chips. They refuse to measure.)
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

I luvs my family, they can't help being bonkers.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - parma ham and mayo sandwich, 25g bar Moser Roth 85% chocolate, cup of coffee, milk
2ish - cup of coffee,milk
D - salt & pepper fish, 1 potato waffle, 80g petits pois, mayo and a cup of coffee, milk
T - half a ham & chicken takeaway omelette, 1 slice 50/50 bread and a wee bit of mayo x


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Good advice there I have taken to using a small plate to put my meals on as it then looks like I have loads x lol x


@Manda1. Snap re plate but I omitted to mention that. The side plates of my dinner service are 7 & 1/2" in diameter, tho I could easily pile the food on vertically if I so wished, which really evades the point of a using smaller plate! Does that make sense!!!Haha!


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Never had the pleasure of eating haggis M, please fogive my ignorance but how is it cooked and what does it taste like?
> 
> Wirralass
> Type 2 since April 2016


Sorry for the delay in replying. Haggis is already cooked when stuffed into either a plastic or natural casing. The easiest way to cook it by far is to split open, put the contents on to a plate and heat in the microwave till piping hot, giving it an occasional stir with a fork. If the casing is natural, I often steam the haggis, which takes around 45 minutes. That keeps the haggis more moist. 

The taste varies slightly according to the manufacturer. Local butchers in Scotland often use their own recipes. The essential ingredients are lambs lights (lung), often liver, occasionally heart, and pinhead oats, with lots of white pepper. As all the ingredients are minced, their origin is not identifiable, happily.  The taste is similar to faggots, which use similar ingredients. It is peasant food, in the tradition of eating bits of the animal not served at high table, and its origins can be traced to Roman times.

One of the ways to serve haggis at a formal dinner is to half fill the centre of a crown of lamb with haggis before roasting.

Because of the oats, haggis has a fairly low glycemic index, so tends not to spike your blood sugar. 

Some folk will be put off by the ingredient list, and then go and eat Richmond sausages, the list for which makes my stomach turn. At least haggis is all natural.


----------



## KookyCat

Well I had a weird day yesterday, my slight obsesssion with crackers and breadsticks might have tipped over into full on obsesssion 

B:  4 tuc crackers with avocado and tomato
Snack: 4 tuc crackers with more avocado
Lunch erm....6 tuc crackers with cream cheese tomato and basil and yes more avocado
Dinner - huevos rancheros (yum), a mini doughnut and then erm 2 tuc crackers 

The Tuc obsession might have a way to go, it's now breakfast time and I'm wondering what chopped egg on Tuc would be like, with avocado obviously, I'm not a savage


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday was leftover day. 
Scrambled egg & fried veg (onion, peppers, celery)
Tuna mayo and the leftover fried veg from breakfast 
Chicken, recipe leftover from yesterday.


----------



## Manda1

Ok yesterday 
B..Two slices toast with marmite and a yogurt 
L... Ham and egg salad 
T.... Prawn mayo sandwich with a packet of lentil crisps
Snack ... One tunnocks teacake


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - porridge
L - sausage and onion sarnie on burgen bread with some salad, crisps
D - chicken with peppers, onions and chorizo in a bbq sauce with small portion on pasta.
Snacks - peanuts


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> Not being able to measure my blood is very frustrating. The finger-pricker just doesn't have enough oomph, maybe I've done it wrong. I get a tiny pinprick of blood but it's not enough.
> 
> Meant to say re exercise, I try and walk. That's the only exercise I do really. Sometimes I'm a busy bee though looking after Mum, zip zip zip, that's me round the bungalow. Mum says "You should be like a lat!" I should!
> 
> Menu for Friday 030217
> Bottle water with fibre
> Breakfast:
> 4oz Cheddar (melted into a big crisp). mmmm
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> Lunch:
> Slice of pork, slice of turkey, slice of roasted beef.
> Forgot to drink my water.
> Dinner:
> A lamb shank with some kind of too sweet sauce so didn't have much, 3 hash browns.
> (All went wrong, what a funnypec day! My family are bonkers. All three diabetics pigged out on Christmas pudding with double cream last night and this night they had steak and kidney pudding and home made chips. They refuse to measure.)
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> I luvs my family, they can't help being bonkers.


My Brother has been type 2 for 15 years and eats what he likes.  He is also a heavy drinker.  He likes his whiskey.  I'm amazed he hasn't ended up on insulin but he is on all 3 meds (met, glic & stig).  He thinks my diet is stupid.  He also reckons he has no complications.  His memory is terrible & he has a frozen shoulder.  I think these are complications.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Yoghurt with berries & seeds
L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie
Atkins chocolate bar (reduced to clear ar Tesco)
D: Ostrich steak & roasted veg
4 squares of 85% choc.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Mark Parrott said:


> My Brother has been type 2 for 15 years and eats what he likes.  He is also a heavy drinker.  He likes his whiskey.  I'm amazed he hasn't ended up on insulin but he is on all 3 meds (met, glic & stig).  He thinks my diet is stupid.  He also reckons he has no complications.  His memory is terrible & he has a frozen shoulder.  I think these are complications.



HEY! I had a frozen shoulder just the week before the GP diagnosed me! The consultant to discovered it (from Glasgow) wrote to her the very next day (as I got the copy sent to me) so when I showed up the next week, GP looked at me like, What Now? And I said did you get an email from ... She whipped around to her computer and said, Oh. 
But I didn't know that was some side effect; I'm still going to physiotherapy for the shoulder every month! 
Thanks for that little piece of information.


----------



## Ditto

Are those crackers made of wheat? They're addictive then according to Wheat Belly.  

Re Haggis, we had that at the Alexandra Hotel when we stayed in Oban and we had that scrummy sweet too, Clacken, or something. Divine.  I definitely want to go back there, it was a cracking holiday. 

Menu for Saturday 040217
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
2oz Tomato, 4 rashers bacon grilled, 2 extra large eggs fried in butter, 4 1/2 onion fried, 1 1/2 oz cheese melted into a crips mmmm
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
Lunch:
180g Bernard Mathews Turkey as I went ravenous going round NISA supermarket so I threw it down my neck on getting back into the bungalow. 
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
1/3 cup Cucumber, 1 1/2 cup Little Gem Lettuce, 1 cup Celery, Cod fried in butter (I do a lot of frying it seems!)
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing after loo 15stones 3.5pounds - Tum 49>


----------



## Mark Parrott

SadhbhFiadh said:


> HEY! I had a frozen shoulder just the week before the GP diagnosed me! The consultant to discovered it (from Glasgow) wrote to her the very next day (as I got the copy sent to me) so when I showed up the next week, GP looked at me like, What Now? And I said did you get an email from ... She whipped around to her computer and said, Oh.
> But I didn't know that was some side effect; I'm still going to physiotherapy for the shoulder every month!
> Thanks for that little piece of information.


I also had a frozen shoulder when diagnosed.  Had it for two years.  Cleared up completely once blood sugars came down.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all Lovely day here in the Inner Hebrides.

Yesterday I consumed:

B: cappuccino with rich tea biscuit, two Tramadol. ( bad hip day)

L: 3 Ryvitas topped with soft scrambled egg goosed up with cayenne pepper and tarragon

D: Roast chicken served with Quinoa which I cooked in chicken stock, into which I stirred peas, softened finely chopped onion and sage.

Before bed: chocolate digestive, and two more Tramadol.

Don't need any pain relief this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday. 04.02.2017.
Waking bgl: 5.5mmol/

Breakfast: Nil apart from skinny lattè
Morning snack: Handful almond nuts (addicted to them!)
Lunch: Poached egg on toasted crumpet with a blob of tomato ketchup
Afternoon snack: Handful red grapes + cup of skimmed milk
Eve.meal. Small portion left over bol. with mixed veggie & red onion stir fry. Cherry yogurt. Water
Later on scoffed 2 mini jammy dodgers (someone put a packet of 'em in my shopping basket!!!) With cup decaf tea

Bgl before bed: 5.9mmol/

1000ml water throughout day & evening
Regular daily meds + 1 garlic oil capsule

Type 2 since April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles and 15g peanut butter
10ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
D - bacon and fried egg sandwich with mayo
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, gravy and a dark chocolate teacake for pud
after - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Stitch147

Today
B - 2 weetabix (wanted the extra carbs as I was going for a walk)
L - ham sandwich with weight watchers crisps
D - roast chicken, veg, yorkie pudding and 2 small roasties. Choc eclair for pub.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Yoghurt with berries & seeds
> L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie
> Atkins chocolate bar (reduced to clear ar Tesco)
> D: Ostrich steak & roasted veg
> 4 squares of 85% choc.


@mark. Ostrich! Ostrich!! Ostrich steak?!!! Oh no, what on earth possessed you?! How could you?! Ok, so let's get down to the nitty gritty.....what did that poor Ostrich taste like, say in comparison to other meat? Where did you buy it? And lastly, did you roast, bake, grill, boil or fry it and what are the benefits of Ostroch meat, plz forgive my ignorance M. I rather like the rest of your menu tho What's on your menu for tomorrow then, Buffalo? Snake? Elephant? Only kidding! Take care. Wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Not being able to measure my blood is very frustrating. The finger-pricker just doesn't have enough oomph, maybe I've done it wrong. I get a tiny pinprick of blood but it's not enough.
> 
> Meant to say re exercise, I try and walk. That's the only exercise I do really. Sometimes I'm a busy bee though looking after Mum, zip zip zip, that's me round the bungalow. Mum says "You should be like a lat!" I should!
> 
> Menu for Friday 030217
> Bottle water with fibre
> Breakfast:
> 4oz Cheddar (melted into a big crisp). mmmm
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> Lunch:
> Slice of pork, slice of turkey, slice of roasted beef.
> Forgot to drink my water.
> Dinner:
> A lamb shank with some kind of too sweet sauce so didn't have much, 3 hash browns.
> (All went wrong, what a funnypec day! My family are bonkers. All three diabetics pigged out on Christmas pudding with double cream last night and this night they had steak and kidney pudding and home made chips. They refuse to measure.)
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> I luvs my family, they can't help being bonkers.


@Ditto. Re: Not getting enough blood to test. Here's some tips that I have learned: -
1. Wash & dry hands
2. Make sure hands are WARM
3. If your lancing device has a choice of settings on the cap, then choose the largest/deepest depth
4. Press the end cap FIRMLY on the puncture site & prick your skin
5. Stroke your hand & finger/or thumb TOWARDS the puncture site to form a blob of blood NB. Don't squeeze around the puncture site.
6. Test immediately after a good blob of blood has formed.
Yeah! Now give yourself a pat on your back!!!
Hope the above is helpful to you. Good luck! Take care.   Wirralass x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 slices toasted soreen fruity malt loaf with butter
> 9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee,milk
> D - 2 sllices 50/50 toasted with grated cheese and popped under the grill (yummy) haha
> 1:45ish - cup of coffee, milk, 4 squares 85% G&B chocolate
> T - 2 aberdeen angus burgers, 80g carrots, 100g mashed potato and some gravy
> After t- cup of coffee, milk x


@Kaylz. Oh please please don't tempt me Kaylz! Soreen fruit malt loaf?!! It's off my shopping list these days! But you enjoy! Wirralass x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 05.02.2017
Waking bgl: 6.6mmol

Breakfast: Nil, felt nauseous. Cuppa skimmed milk.
Brunch: Chicken soup.
Aftrn. snack : Almond nuts & glass diluted lime cordial
Eve.meal, invited to my daughters as follows:-
Roast chicken, 1 roasted parsnip, lots broccoli and carrot & swede mash, 1 baby boiled potato + 1 small roast potato, a little pork & onion stuffing, gravy, small glass rosè.
3/4hr later : 1 thin slice of homemade banana cake! I'll regret that I think but it was delicious☺
Supper: Salmon & mayo sandwich...2 slices malted multigrain bread (crustless!) Cup of lady grey tea with skimmed milk.

Bedtime bgl : 6.9mmol

600mls water throughout the day & evening
Regular daily meds + 1 garlic oil capsule

Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Currently off metformin
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @mark. Ostrich! Ostrich!! Ostrich steak?!!! Oh no, what on earth possessed you?! How could you?! Ok, so let's get down to the nitty gritty.....what did that poor Ostrich taste like, say in comparison to other meat? Where did you buy it? And lastly, did you roast, bake, grill, boil or fry it and what are the benefits of Ostroch meat, plz forgive my ignorance M. I rather like the rest of your menu tho What's on your menu for tomorrow then, Buffalo? Snake? Elephant? Only kidding! Take care. Wirralass


Actually got the Ostrich steaks from Tesco.  Very low fat & high in protein.  Hard to say what it tastes like.  Bit like a cross between steak & chicken.  Ive had Buffalo before, also had Springbok, crocodile & kangeroo in the form of burgers.  Just tasted like burgers, really.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anyone...plz...I'm still endeavouring to find what foods are right for me....so why is marmite featured in so many of your menu's? Thanking you in advance.

T2 since April 2016


----------



## Ditto

It wasn't Clachan it was this...I must go back to Scotland. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cranachan


----------



## ianbilly

wirralass said:


> Anyone...plz...I'm still endeavouring to find what foods are right for me....so why is marmite featured in so many of your menu's? Thanking you in advance.
> 
> T2 since April 2016


Yuck, its not featured in mine


----------



## ianbilly

Mark Parrott said:


> Actually got the Ostrich steaks from Tesco.  Very low fat & high in protein.  Hard to say what it tastes like.  Bit like a cross between steak & chicken.  Ive had Buffalo before, also had Springbok, crocodile & kangeroo in the form of burgers.  Just tasted like burgers, really.


Go for Wildebeest next Mark!! A bit hard to find, never mind catch on the Yorkshire Moors though!!!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> It wasn't Clachan it was this...I must go back to Scotland.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cranachan



I adore Cranachan! Not massively bad on carbs for a special occasion either;

*Home Made - Cranachan*


Servings: 
Calories 245 Sodium 40 mg
Total Fat 20 g Potassium 0 mg
Saturated 10 g Total Carbs 16 g
Polyunsaturated 0 g Dietary Fiber 0 g
Monounsaturated 0 g Sugars 10 g
Trans 0 g Protein 2 g
Cholesterol 0 mg    
Vitamin A 0% Calcium 0%
Vitamin C 0% Iron 0%
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.


----------



## Martin Canty

Saturday
L - Beef burrito, was just awful tasted like pure carbs.... picked it up on my way home from Yoga would have gone for the Empanada but they didn't have any
D - Smoked Tri Tip with Steamed Brussels tossed in butter & salad
Sunday
B - Absolutely fresh organic eggs (from a local producer), fried, with artisan bacon
S - Pesto & spinach stuffed mushrooms for the start of the game
D - Pulled Pork with homemade BBQ sauce (Keto friendly) & Coleslaw made with organic chipotle mayo & organic apple cider vinegar


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ditto said:


> It wasn't Clachan it was this...I must go back to Scotland.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cranachan



Ditto, Cranachan is to die for!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday, 
B Hard boiled egg & coffee  with milk
L Tuna salad on protein bread, one slice, and natural yogurt
T Frozen meal: Chicken in red wine gravy. (Wiltshire Farm Foods)
Total carbs for the day 77


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Bacon butty in Burgen
L: None as I has breakfast late
D: Sausage, bacon & liver casserole
2 squares 85% choccy


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
9:45ish - sachet cadbury's highlights fudge hot chocolate
D - aberdeen angus quarter pounder and cheese on a 50/50 roll popped under the grill
2:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g carrots and a dollop of salad cream 
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Sunday 050217
BG 5.7 @ 6.49
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
2 rashers bacon, 2 fried in butter extra large eggs, 4oz smoked cheese which was yucky, 3/4 cup of celery
and felt sick after. I hate smoked stuff, bought it by mistake.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
BG 5.7 @ 10.45

Lunch:
Cod fried in butter, 2 cups Leeks, 4 tbs Mayo
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner:
Portion of Roast Chicken and one thick slice of Roast Turkey.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing after the loo - 15 stones 4 pounds / Tum - 49


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday:
> B: Bacon butty in Burgen
> L: None as I has breakfast late
> D: Sausage, bacon & liver casserole
> 2 squares 85% choccy


Sausage bacon & liver casserole? Mmmm!


----------



## Stitch147

Today
B - porridge
L - lidl protein roll with ham and English mustard, packet of cheese and onion crisps
D - 2 sausages, 2 eggs, about 6 chips and a spoon of baked beans
Snacks - 2 belvita biscuits which I had on the train home from work, I had to have my lunch early due to a long afternoon meeting and I was hungry!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday,
B - veg & egg 
L - veg & egg again, and lettuce and tomato salad
T - cauliflower, spinach, butternut squash, tomatoes and cucumber, with chicken & gravy
S - natural yogurt and blueberries


----------



## KookyCat

Yesterday
B: porridge and avocado on oat toast
L: cherry toms, celery, fresh peas, diced avocado, bit of manchego and some green olives, big wedge of hummus and 4 Tuc crackers (salty delights that they are!)
D: omelette and salad with a poppy seed roll and a wee bar of green and blacks maya gold

I'm proud to report that the Tuc situation is throttling down now....a bit


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B.. Two slices nimble toast with marmite 
L... Cup of soup one slice of toast and a babybel
D... Three sausages with Brussels carrots and broccoli and a Yorkshire pudding 
Snacks ... Two rich tea biscuits and a latte


----------



## Martin Canty

L - left over Pulled Pork & Coleslaw
D - 2 chicken sausages with all sorts of yummy yet low carb fillings & coleslaw


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles and 20g peanut butter
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - parma ham and mayo on a 50/50 roll and a 25g bar Moser Roth Dominican Republic
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a bit pork loin chops, 100g mashed potato with chives, 80g petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Can't remember.  May have been toast.  Yes, it was toast (Burgen)
L: I'm sure I had something for lunch.  Think I just nibbled some stuff from the fridge (cheese & ham)
D: Left over sausage, bacon & liver casserole with a few extras thrown in.
2 squares 85% choccy.


----------



## Robin

Today
B. Scrambled egg
Mid am, Cappucino and 2sq90%dark choc
L. Kale (and other assorted left over veg) soup,  half an apple, satsuma
Mid pm. Milk choc ( sustinence to prevent hypo while gardening)
D. Sausages, with tomatoes and courgettes, (neither of which seemed in short supply in the supermarket yesterday) Plain home made yogurt.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
> 9:45ish - sachet cadbury's highlights fudge hot chocolate
> D - aberdeen angus quarter pounder and cheese on a 50/50 roll popped under the grill
> 2:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
> T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g carrots and a dollop of salad cream
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x


Hi Kaylz. What happened to the soreen malted loaf? xx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Hi Kaylz. What happened to the soreen malted loaf? xx


It has more carbs than 2 toasted waffles, it's more expensive, the slices are tiny and it doesn't keep as long lol plus I made a right mess of my hands the last time I toasted it with burns  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> It has more carbs than 2 toasted waffles, it's more expensive, the slices are tiny and it doesn't keep as long lol plus I made a right mess of my hands the last time I toasted it with burns  x


Oh no, burns? Poor you x Hope burns heals soon. So waffle on from now on! Take care x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Oh no, burns? Poor you x Hope burns heals soon. So waffle on from now on! Take care x


Yeah a few knuckles touched the grill, also managed to burn myself doing tea the other week too on the oven shelf haha, you take care too  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yeah a few knuckles touched the grill, also managed to burn myself doing tea the other week too on the oven shelf haha, you take care too  x


Since I bought a new gas cooker some 10months ago, I burnt my hands & wrists more often than I wish to say.... & always in the same area. It only happened when using the top oven. So I bought larger oven mitts & touch wood, no more burns....so far! Perhaps your OH could toast the waffles till your burns have healed or is that a silly question!!!! Take care K x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Monday 060217
BG 6.1 @ 7.58am
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
2 rashers bacon, 2 ex lg fried in butter eggs
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

BG 6.3 @ 11.30am
Lunch:
5 small eggs scrambled in butter, 1/3 cup tomato, 1 cup onion, 1 cup cheese
Bottle water throughout the afternoon

Dinner:
2 cups mushrooms, cod fried in butter, 1 ex lg fried egg
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill
BG 5.7 @ 10.24pm

First thing after loo: 15 2 on digital scales this morning, tum down to 48 1/2 inches, dead chuffed with that.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Menu for Monday 060217
> BG 6.1 @ 7.58am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 rashers bacon, 2 ex lg fried in butter eggs
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> 
> BG 6.3 @ 11.30am
> Lunch:
> 5 small eggs scrambled in butter, 1/3 cup tomato, 1 cup onion, 1 cup cheese
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon
> 
> Dinner:
> 2 cups mushrooms, cod fried in butter, 1 ex lg fried egg
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill
> BG 5.7 @ 10.24pm
> 
> First thing after loo: 15 2 on digital scales this morning, tum down to 48 1/2 inches, dead chuffed with that.
> Menu for Monday 060217
> BG 6.1 @ 7.58am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 rashers bacon, 2 ex lg fried in butter eggs
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> 
> BG 6.3 @ 11.30am
> Lunch:
> 5 small eggs scrambled in butter, 1/3 cup tomato, 1 cup onion, 1 cup cheese
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon
> 
> Dinner:
> 2 cups mushrooms, cod fried in butter, 1 ex lg fried egg
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill
> BG 5.7 @ 10.24pm
> 
> First thing after loo: 15 2 on digital scales this morning, tum down to 48 1/2 inches, dead chuffed with that.


YEAH! Very well done Ditto re your  1/2" loss. Not easy but keep up the good work. x Wirralass


----------



## Ditto

I'm expecting to go up tomorrow, as I had roasties and mushy peas today!  Worth it though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: pack of M&S cocktail sausages
L: 2 mini frittatas & a pumpkin seed 9 bar
D: ham, cheese & tomato toastie
We were suppose to have a Spanish style casserole, but slow cooker decided to be really slow & it wasn't ready.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Tuesday 07.02.2017

Waking bgl 5.8mmol
I was off colour and didn't eat anything at all (I know, I know!) until my evening meal, I only drank water
Bgl 4.5mmol before evening meal
Eve.meal: Scrambled egg with melted cheese on a toasted Warburton Rye thin. 6 Red grapes with a tablespoon of custard light + 1garlic oil capsule. Skinny Cappuchino 
Bgl : 5.5mmol 3hrs after eve.meal
Eve.snack : Small tin of pilchards in tomato sauce + skinny cappuccino 
Bedtime bgl : 6.3mmol

Type2 since April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise only


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday
B- Boiled egg and 2 Jacob's Multigrain Crispbread, coffee with milk 
L- Butternut squash, cauliflower (both whizzed together like mash) and chicken & Veg mini-meal
T- Tomato & Cucmbers, more mash, salmon 

86 carbs for the day


----------



## grainger

Yesterday
B- rice crispier
L-scrambled egg, tomatoes and one slice wholemeal toast
S- handful of tortilla crisps (naughty but yummy)
D- roasted salmon with creamy mash and a chorizo sauce at the pub washed down with a lovely Malbec


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday 
B - Belvita biscuits (not in my usual office and was very limited at the place I was for food options)
L - Lidl roll with ham and mustard, packet of crisps (glad I took my own lunch)
D - Grilled chicken breast, sweet potatoe fries and salad, then a profiterole dessert pot thing from M&S.
S - packet of weight watchers crisps as I was hungry in my weight watchers meeting!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Menu for Monday 060217
> BG 6.1 @ 7.58am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 rashers bacon, 2 ex lg fried in butter eggs
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> 
> BG 6.3 @ 11.30am
> Lunch:
> 5 small eggs scrambled in butter, 1/3 cup tomato, 1 cup onion, 1 cup cheese
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon
> 
> Dinner:
> 2 cups mushrooms, cod fried in butter, 1 ex lg fried egg
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill
> BG 5.7 @ 10.24pm
> 
> First thing after loo: 15 2 on digital scales this morning, tum down to 48 1/2 inches, dead chuffed with that.


Ditto. You had an egg of a day yesterday didn't you?! Constipated I would be if I ate that quota of eggs! Haha!


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang

Yesterday I was a good boy in my weight reduction program

B: cappuccino, two boiled eggs and Two Ryvita 
L: 3 Ryvita topped with venison pâté 
D: Two high meat pork sausages, caramelised onions and cauliflower mash


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang
> 
> Yesterday I was a good boy in my weight reduction program
> 
> B: cappuccino, two boiled eggs and Two Ryvita
> L: 3 Ryvita topped with venison pâté
> D: Two high meat pork sausages, caramelised onions and cauliflower mash


@mikeyB. Mmmmm!


----------



## Mowbotman

Amigo said:


> I adore Cranachan! Not massively bad on carbs for a special occasion either;
> 
> *Home Made - Cranachan*
> 
> 
> Servings:
> Calories 245 Sodium 40 mg
> Total Fat 20 g Potassium 0 mg
> Saturated 10 g Total Carbs 16 g
> Polyunsaturated 0 g Dietary Fiber 0 g
> Monounsaturated 0 g Sugars 10 g
> Trans 0 g Protein 2 g
> Cholesterol 0 mg
> Vitamin A 0% Calcium 0%
> Vitamin C 0% Iron 0%
> *Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.



Do you have the recipes


----------



## Amigo

Wayne hallam said:


> Do you have the recipes



Here's the BBC Food recipe for it Wayne;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/cranachan_66101


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> Ditto. You had an egg of a day yesterday didn't you?! Constipated I would be if I ate that quota of eggs! Haha!


I eat tons of eggs. ::clucks:: 

Menu for Tuesday 070217
Couldn't measure blood, it refused to come out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
2 ex lg fried in butter eggs, 1/2 cup Cucumber, 1 tbs Mayo, 2 cups Mushrooms
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

Tried again, no blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lunch:
250g Longley Farm Cottage Cheese 
(as doctor was here for Mum's review and I was trying to get out to get the bus, needed something very quick and easy, a one-off in an emergency).
Bottle water later.

Dinner:
2 lg pieces Salmon, 3 tbs Mayo, 4oz Roast Potatoes, 4oz Mushy Peas 
(can't be sorry about this, it was divine and at least I didn't have any chocolates or the Easter egg). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.3 @ 10.00pm the blood poured out! What the heck is going on?!

First thing:  15stones 2.0pounds / Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## Nig3lMac

I had the best day since I have been diagnosed yesterday (I think - your opinions would be welcome)

I would like to thank everyone on here as this was ALL because I have been reading and soaking up information and decided on my tea because it was very low carb. I have decided on a LCHF diet.

B - one piece of brown (nimble) bread with bertolli lite (I never used to be a breakfast person but now do so I can take my metformin in the morning)
L - piece of chicken breast and a bag salad from tesco
T- 2 pieces of bacon, some button mushrooms, 2 eggs, scrambled and 2 thin slices of holoumi cheese. All (apart from the egg that was scrambled in the microwave) were does in a frying pan with a few sprays of 'fry light'

Thanks


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Sausage & Mushrooms fried in butter
S - Left over Tri Tip steak
D - More left over Tri Tip when I got back from Yoga


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Since I bought a new gas cooker some 10months ago, I burnt my hands & wrists more often than I wish to say.... & always in the same area. It only happened when using the top oven. So I bought larger oven mitts & touch wood, no more burns....so far! Perhaps your OH could toast the waffles till your burns have healed or is that a silly question!!!! Take care K x


I don't actually live with him at the moment and when we do stay together he's up and away to work before I'm up haha x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles and butter and a sachet bournville cadbury highlights
D - 2 slices of cheese on 50/50 toast
3pmish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk and 4 squares G&B 85%
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g carrots and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Nig3lMac

Martin Canty said:


> B - Sausage & Mushrooms fried in butter
> S - Left over Tri Tip steak
> D - More left over Tri Tip when I got back from Yoga



I'd never heard of tri-tip so went to our friend google. Looks like a nice piece of meat


----------



## Martin Canty

Nig3lMac said:


> 'd never heard of tri-tip so went to our friend google. Looks like a nice piece of meat


Ah, I have lived in the states for 20 years & before that was shacked up with a vegetarian & before that skint & before that living at home..... My meat buying experience in the UK was limited to pretty much Mince & Sausages


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 toasted waffles and butter and a sachet bournville cadbury highlights
> D - 2 slices of cheese on 50/50 toast
> 3pmish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk and 4 squares G&B 85%
> T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g carrots and some gravy
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x



Mmm hazelnut coffee? How do you do that? Is it cream?


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Mmm hazelnut coffee? How do you do that? Is it cream?


It's just jars of flavoured instant coffee's, really tasty and different I get the Douwe Egberts ones but there are other brands online etc x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Excellent! Going to Glasgow on Friday, and there's a Co-Operative just by the station. I will add that to my list.


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Excellent! Going to Glasgow on Friday, and there's a Co-Operative just by the station. I will add that to my list.


They also do a smooth caramel flavour and a vanilla but I haven't found that one to try yet, they taste even better with a couple of teaspoons of double cream rather than milk too  x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Wednesday 080217
BG 5.7 @ 8.26am
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
2 ex lg Eggs scrambled, 1/2 cup Tomato, 1 tbs Mayo, 2 cups Mushrooms, portion of Spam
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

BG 5.4 @ 1.30pm
Lunch:
2 lg tins Tuna, 4 tbs Mayo (Hellman's was sugarfree, now it has sugar in it!), 1/2 cup Onions, 1 cup Cucumber
Bottle water later.

Dinner at Mecca Bingo, Sale:
Beef Burger, Chicken Burger, Mozzarella Cheese over, 2 Onion Rings (I chucked the bun and the fries)
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.8 @ 10.01pm

First thing on waking after loo: 15 1.6 on digital scales this morning, tum up a tiny bit from 48 1/2 inches


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday.
B - Porridge
L - Rotisserie chicken and veg
D - Omelette with ham, cheese, tomato and onions, with salad and new potatoes
S - Packet of weight watchers crisps


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and 15g peanut butter
10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 2 rashers bacon, fried egg and mayo on 2 slices 50/50 bread
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 4 squares G&B 85%
T - minute steak, 100g mashed potato with chives, 80g petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I don't actually live with him at the moment and when we do stay together he's up and away to work before I'm up haha x


Sorry to hear that Kaylz, apologies, hope I didn't upset you by mentioning him Hope the burns on your knuckles heal quickly, I know how easy it is to catch them on a hot grill or oven. x take care & look after yourself x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

This is what I ate yesterday, but it's not broken into meals because I was focusing on Carbs & Glycemic Load... I was aiming for 80g carbs (failed) and under 100 for GL and the 'mixed meals' were unknown so I don't know what to do about those... 

Cheerios GL for 20g = 12
Skim milk GL for 200ml = 2
Blueberries GL for 15g = 1
Natural Yoghurt for g =4.5 
Chopped up apple GL for 110g = 4 
boiled egg GL for one egg = zero? 
Mayonnaise GL for 10g = zero?
Black turtle beans GL for 50g = 3
Green beans GL for 100g = unknown?
Wiltshire meal = unknown, mixed meal  
(116g carbs) (Thus the 9.5 FBG today)


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear that Kaylz, apologies, hope I didn't upset you by mentioning him Hope the burns on your knuckles heal quickly, I know how easy it is to catch them on a hot grill or oven. x take care & look after yourself x


No you haven't upset me at all I'm just still at home with my mum just now, me and the OH have been together for 8 years this coming September and still going strong, when he's not being a pain in the a*se that is is haha x


----------



## Medusa

Ooh well yesterday i had some coconut macaroons for breakfast, cold sausages and a bag of  crisps for lunch then a ding curry for tea. God that sounds awful when i type it. Must made more of an effort to eat healthily lol gonna keep an eye on here for inspiration.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

B-2 slices wholemeal toast
L- Cheese & tomato sandwich
D - Gammon ham, roasted courgette and mushrooms and a couple glasses of red wine


----------



## Martin Canty

L - 3 mini Empanadas picked up on my way home from Yoga
D - Salmon steak with Thai Red Curry Sauce on a bed of Spinach


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and a cadbury highlights fudge hot chocolate
10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk - very needed as got caught in the snow while taking my cat to the vet
D - 1 slice 50/50 toast, 2 scrambled eggs with cheese and a 25g bar moser roth caramel chocolate
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 11/3 chicken breast with cheese, leeks and bacon, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois and a packet of beef space raider crisps
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday
B: Slice of toasted Burgen.
L: 2 mini frittatas
D: Left over Spanish casserole blitzed into soup form with a Lidl roll.


----------



## mikeyB

Yesterday was a bit odd.

B: 250 ml Barium Contrast medium
L: Delicious home made meat broth (Ham Hough) with a brown roll in the ferry terminal cafe.
D: ready made chicken and bacon tortellini, with a tomato sauce and a handful of freshly grated Parmesan.


----------



## Ditto

I had to google Empanadas! 

Menu for Thursday 090217
No blood!
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast @ 12ish:
5 very small Eggs scrambled
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
1 lg tin Tuna, 2 tbs Mayo, 1/2 cup Onion, 1 cup Mushrooms
BG 5.7 @ 2.45pm
Bottle water later.

Dinner:
Lg bag Prawns, 2 tbs Mayo, Baby Tomatoes, Curly Lettuce, few slivers Peppers
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.9 @ 9.10pm


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Menu for Wednesday 080217
> BG 5.7 @ 8.26am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> 2 ex lg Eggs scrambled, 1/2 cup Tomato, 1 tbs Mayo, 2 cups Mushrooms, portion of Spam
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> 
> BG 5.4 @ 1.30pm
> Lunch:
> 2 lg tins Tuna, 4 tbs Mayo (Hellman's was sugarfree, now it has sugar in it!), 1/2 cup Onions, 1 cup Cucumber
> Bottle water later.
> 
> Dinner at Mecca Bingo, Sale:
> Beef Burger, Chicken Burger, Mozzarella Cheese over, 2 Onion Rings (I chucked the bun and the fries)
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> BG 5.8 @ 10.01pm
> 
> First thing on waking after loo: 15 1.6 on digital scales this morning, tum up a tiny bit from 48 1/2 inches


What kind of Hellmann's mayonnaise have you been using as the recipe for the Real Mayonnaise hasn't changed x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> What kind of Hellmann's mayonnaise have you been using as the recipe for the Real Mayonnaise hasn't changed x


Aargh, I've just checked my jar, yes, it has sugar in it. Never though to check before! It's regular, normal Hellmanns.
Only 1.3g per 100, so not going to have too much effect, but why put it in at all?


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> They also do a smooth caramel flavour and a vanilla but I haven't found that one to try yet, they taste even better with a couple of teaspoons of double cream rather than milk too  x


Mmmmmm!


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> What kind of Hellmann's mayonnaise have you been using as the recipe for the Real Mayonnaise hasn't changed x


I just use ordinary Hellman's but it didn't used to have sugar in it I'm sure because I remember the Americans on our Atkins page being proper miffed because theirs did have sugar in and the photo I took of our UK Hellman's label didn't have sugar. Now it does say sugars.


----------



## Kaylz

Since at least last year it has been the same, all mayonnaise has sugar in it with Tesco Organic and the Hellmann's real mayonnaise being the ones with the least in x


----------



## Ditto

I'll be having olive oil instead then once I've got through this giant jar.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I'll be having olive oil instead then once I've got through this giant jar.


Why, I see you had 1/2 cup tomato at somepoint which if using american terms works out to about 100g a typical 80g tomato can have around 2.5g sugar, the mayonnaise won't do you any harm and I certainly could never give it up x


----------



## Stitch147

Today
B - porridge
L - chicken salad sandwich, bag of vegetable crisps
D - smoked haddock with roasted peppers and onions with chorizo and sprouts cooked in garlic oil with parmesan cheese
Snacks - hula hoops and some peanut's.


----------



## Robin

B. Scrambled eggs
mid am. Cappucino
L. Herring in dill marinade, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq 90% dark choc
D. Lancashire hotpot. Camembert and goats cheese, 2 glasses Merlot.


----------



## mikeyB

With regard to the mayo discussion, I make my own, so I know what's in it. And I always put a pinch of sugar in it because it's traditional. It takes the edge off the sharpness of the vinegar. If it weren't there, it wouldn't taste right. It's not there for fun, or to irritate diabetics. If you don't like even a trace of sugar, don't eat mayonnaise. 

As Robin says, it's hardly any, and very unlikely to have any significant effect, even if you drank the whole flaming bottle.


----------



## mikeyB

As a footnote, if you make your own (which is much easier than you think, or have been shown on TV) you could try Stevia or Inulin to do the same job, but I don't like the taste of these sweeteners. They would work. As I said, it's hardly a great problem anyway. And don't fall for cons like Helmans Light. It costs more because they've added water and the chemicals it needs to stay emulsified.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Fri 10.02.2017

Breakfast 6am.
2 lean rashers bacon, 1 sausage, fried egg in rapeseed oil, tomato, skinny cappuccino 
Then slept for 12+hrs! Much needed sleep 
Eve.meal : Bowl thick homemade chicken & veg soup topped with 3 large broccoli florets, 2, yes 2 weight watchers yogurts & 6 Red grapes followed by skinny lattè.
Eve.snack : 1 extra large boiled egg with slice of toasted nimble malted wholegrain, cuppa decaf tea, 1 rich tea bikky!
Another eve.snack!! : 6 mini bread sticks, cuppa lady grey tea
Also, water during the course of the evening.

Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise
Zero tolerance metformin


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B... Two slices of nimble toast with peanut butter and a yogurt 
L... Sausages with cabbage and Yorkshire pud 
T... Chicken breast with salad one slice of nimble 
Snacks .. I small animal bar and some lentil crisps


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday 
Well, the best laid plans... 
In Glasgow. Had looked at online menus and chose where and what before going out the door in the morning. But shopping took us well into the wrong direction so plans were bashed and ended up in Zizzi's. Should say no more, but then...
Central Station. Valerie's Patisserie. Putting Valentine's Delight's in the window. 
I'll say no more. You don't want to know! 
Today's a new day!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> Yesterday Fri 10.02.2017
> 
> Breakfast 6am.
> 2 lean rashers bacon, 1 sausage, fried egg in rapeseed oil, tomato, skinny cappuccino
> Then slept for 12+hrs! Much needed sleep
> Eve.meal : Bowl thick homemade chicken & veg soup topped with 3 large broccoli florets, 2, yes 2 weight watchers yogurts & 6 Red grapes followed by skinny lattè.
> Eve.snack : 1 extra large boiled egg with slice of toasted nimble malted wholegrain, cuppa decaf tea, 1 rich tea bikky!
> Another eve.snack!! : 6 mini bread sticks, cuppa lady grey tea
> Also, water during the course of the evening.
> 
> Diagnosed T2 April 2016
> Diet & exercise
> Zero tolerance metformin



Soup sounds really good for today too. I think I'll send hubby out for the chicken after breakfast and start chopping!!


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Soup sounds really good for today too. I think I'll send hubby out for the chicken after breakfast and start chopping!!


@SadhbhFiadh. Nice & hearty. When veggies were cooked I blended the lot then added pieces of chicken that I'd already cooked. I'm having more of it today, very filling, take care x


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> As a footnote, if you make your own (which is much easier than you think, or have been shown on TV) you could try Stevia or Inulin to do the same job, but I don't like the taste of these sweeteners. They would work. As I said, it's hardly a great problem anyway. And don't fall for cons like Helmans Light. It costs more because they've added water and the chemicals it needs to stay emulsified.


Yep and the light stuff also contains more carbs and sugar than the good old regular stuff x


----------



## Medusa

B - Macaroons (really must stop this)
L- Cheese Sandwich and crisps and coffee cake
D - Chips 

I really must improve my diet, quite frankly it is s**t!


----------



## Wirrallass

Medusa said:


> B - Macaroons (really must stop this)
> L- Cheese Sandwich and crisps and coffee cake
> D - Chips
> 
> I really must improve my diet, quite frankly it is s**t!


@Medusa. We on here post loads of great menu's on a daily basis, why not have a looksie to give you ideas? 

Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Sals75

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 toasted waffles with butter
> 9:30ish - sachet cadbury highlights fudge hot chocolate
> D - bacon, fried egg and mayo sandwich
> 2:00ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 4 squares 85% chocolate
> T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 100g mashed tatties with chives, 80g carrots and some gravy
> After t - cup of coffee, milk
> I'm changing breakfast tomorrow, watch this space lol x


I Fancy trying toasted waffles as fed up with porridge every day! What sort of waffles do you have?!


----------



## Kaylz

Sals75 said:


> I Fancy trying toasted waffles as fed up with porridge every day! What sort of waffles do you have?!


They are called confiserie firenze sweet waffles, it's a 12 pack from Lidl's they are delicious, I sometimes have peanut butter on them too, I can't remember the price but they are under £1 and only 11g carbs per waffle  x Mcvitie's do toaster waffles too but they are smaller and have more carbs and I actually prefer the Lidl's ones x


----------



## Kaylz

Going to do my today menu even though I haven't had my tea yet
B - 2 slices 50/50 bread with 100g of chicken and bacon sandwich filler and a cup of coffee, milk
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
D - 2 quarter pounders, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk
T will be - 1/2 takeaway ham & chicken omelette, 2 slices wholemeal bread and some mayonnaise, maybe with a vodka and diet coke seen as the OH bought me some  x


----------



## Sals75

Sound lovely. Might try them and see what they do to my levels!!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> @SadhbhFiadh. Nice & hearty. When veggies were cooked I blended the lot then added pieces of chicken that I'd already cooked. I'm having more of it today, very filling, take care x



Soup turned out well. Didn't blend it, though, and added the chicken& a small bit of barley. Thanks for that idea!


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz I am nonplussed!  I never think of the sugar in tomatoes like that. The added sugar in Hellmans and stuff always seems naughty whereas natural sugar in veg and fruits seems saintly. I shall ask my Atkins friends what they think. This is very interesting. 

Medusa you made me laugh. 

Menu for Friday 100217
No blood to measure.  Not even a pinprick.
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
4 or 5 small Eggs scrambled in butter, 8oz Mushrooms, 4oz Tomatoes, 4oz Shallots
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
Lunch:
4 Sausages with 1 tbs Mayo, a black coffee (visiting with daughter who's doing Atkins like me)
Bottle water later.
Dinner:
1/4 Roast Chicken, 1oz Stuffing, 3oz Asparagus
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.9 @ 7.00pm

First thing after loo - 15stones 2.6pounds / Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> The added sugar in Hellmans and stuff always seems naughty whereas natural sugar in veg and fruits seems saintly.


Sugar is sugar, unfortunately - all gets converted to glucose so there's no difference as far as your blood sugar levels are concerned. Some things have so little sugar in them though, or are eaten in such small amounts, that I don't really consider them when totting up meal carbs. Melon is a good example - it's very high GI, but mostly water, so not as disastrous as the GI would lead you to believe


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - porridge
L - sausage and onion sarnie on Burgen, crisps and salad
D - steak and kidney pie, small scoop of mash. We were at a friends house for a get together and raise money for charity, its the same guy who opens his house and garden up for us in the summer for a charity camping mini car show weekend. The food was pie, mash and beans. So I had no beans and just a small scoop of mash.
I was good and resisted the puddings, even though all 3 on offer I'd have easily put away previously.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: 2 handfuls of peanuts
L: Tuna mayo salad & a Paleo nut bar
Snack:  1 chinese chicken thigh from the hot counter at Tesco
D:  Huge homemade burger in Warburton's high protein thin & salad
1 Brandy, 2 glasses of red wine & 1 G&T.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ditto said:


> Kaylz I am nonplussed!  I never think of the sugar in tomatoes like that. The added sugar in Hellmans and stuff always seems naughty whereas natural sugar in veg and fruits seems saintly. I shall ask my Atkins friends what they think. This is very interesting.



@Ditto Maybe this has been suggested, but if not, I have an idea about your slow blood and many tries -- I noticed that my husband will set up his glucometer, and then hold his arm down straight for about a minute while he walks down the hall and back (all of 8 feet, I suppose) and then sit down and do the finger pricking. So last night I asked him why he does that and he said when he does the pin, and counts to 10 -- then there's plenty of blood for the strip. Before he would set up his kit on the table and while his arm was still bent he would press the pin but he was having to try 3-4 times every time. This way hasn't had to try again since he started doing it this way. 

Just an idea. Good luck!


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for that SadhbhFiadh, I will be doing that in future. I think that's about right. I inadvertently left it a minute this morning and when I looked back there was a really nice globule. My eyes lit up. 

I'm a day behind due to trauma yesterday so here's yesterdays' horrendous menu, didn't put any weight on as such but my levels were definitely raised.

Menu for Saturday 110217
Up at 4am with horrendous nosebleed and felt extremely stressed hence 7.0 @ 7.15 but I still tried to stick to my routine!
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
3 small Eggs scrambled in olive oil, some leftover roast chicken with 1 tbs mayo.
Glug of water with meds but no Aspirin on advice of out of hours surgery
Lunch @ 4 or 5pm! Tum was rumbling in the waiting room...
Bag of mixed nuts and fruit agh but it was the only item available in the vending machine at Wythenshawe Hospital.
Bottle water sipped throughout the day and finished off this morning, I'm a bit anal about my water bottles 
Dinner:
2 huge platefuls of Spaghetti Bolognese.  My brother had made it and I wasn't going to refuse but maybe I should have.
Forgot to take my bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.  I was all at 6s and 7s. I couldn't get any blood out to measure before bed thank goodness. Ignorance is bliss. 

First thing after loo - 15stones 2.0pounds / Tum - 49


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles and 15g peanut butter
9:30ish cup of coffee, milk
D - bacon, fried egg and mayo on 2 slices of wholemeal and a few mushrooms on the side of the plate
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk
Wee glass sugar free irn bru x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 11.02.2017

Bgl: 5.0
B. 2 slices of turkey bacon, 2 egg  (3 yolks!) omelette
S. Few Almond nuts, skinny cappuccino
L. Bowl leftover homemade veggie soup topped with 2 large broccoli.florets,
Eve.meal. 2 slices chicken breast, steamed carrot, sprouts & broccoli, 3 wee baby new potatoes, gravy, tumbler water
Eve.snack. handful of mini bread sticks, 1 skinny cappuccino
Warter throughout the day

T2
Diagnosed T2
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Soup turned out well. Didn't blend it, though, and added the chicken& a small bit of barley. Thanks for that idea!


@Sadhbh. Great, I was wondering how it turned out. Glad you put barley in coz I forgot to mention that to you (I guess i was having a senior moment at the time of posting!) Haha


----------



## mikeyB

Yesterday I had:
B: cappuccino, two rich tea biscuits and a vape.
L: 3 Ryvitas with pork lunch tongue thereupon, and Müller Light yogurt
2 Americanos during the afternoon to keep me awake
D: Roast boned leg of local pig, served with sage and onion Quinoa, and sugar snap peas lovingly grown in Kenya.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Yesterday I had:
> B: cappuccino, two rich tea biscuits and a vape.
> L: 3 Ryvitas with pork lunch tongue thereupon, and Müller Light yogurt
> 2 Americanos during the afternoon to keep me awake
> D: Roast boned leg of local pig, served with sage and onion Quinoa, and sugar snap peas lovingly grown in Kenya.


@mikeyB, I'm drooling at the mouth re: Your dinner menu


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday
B: Bacon sarnie
L: Nibbles (pork scratchings, bit of cheese, 2 squares 85% choc)
D: Beef stew
2 rum truffles


----------



## Wirrallass

@mark. Beef stew..... rum truffles.....You're a man after my own heart!!Haha! Glad you're back & in fine fettle!

Diagnosed April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday

B - Porridge
L - We popped down to the brewery for lunch, I had grilled haloumi cheese with chorizo, peppers and oinion, a pig in blanket and a few of my OH cheesey chips
D - Roast pork with carrots, green beans, brocolli, 2 roasties and a yorkie pud, followed by strawberries and cream
S - Peanuts.


----------



## ianbilly

B - Heck sausages & Poached Egg
L - Cheddar Cheese & Tomato
D - Roast Lamb, Broccoli, Sprouts , Carrots, Yorkshire Pudding. Greek Yoghurt & Blackberries


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Thank you for that SadhbhFiadh, I will be doing that in future. I think that's about right. I inadvertently left it a minute this morning and when I looked back there was a really nice globule. My eyes lit up.
> 
> I'm a day behind due to trauma yesterday so here's yesterdays' horrendous menu, didn't put any weight on as such but my levels were definitely raised.
> 
> Menu for Saturday 110217
> Up at 4am with horrendous nosebleed and felt extremely stressed hence 7.0 @ 7.15 but I still tried to stick to my routine!
> Bottle water with fibre
> Breakfast:
> 3 small Eggs scrambled in olive oil, some leftover roast chicken with 1 tbs mayo.
> Glug of water with meds but no Aspirin on advice of out of hours surgery
> Lunch @ 4 or 5pm! Tum was rumbling in the waiting room...
> Bag of mixed nuts and fruit agh but it was the only item available in the vending machine at Wythenshawe Hospital.
> Bottle water sipped throughout the day and finished off this morning, I'm a bit anal about my water bottles
> Dinner:
> 2 huge platefuls of Spaghetti Bolognese.  My brother had made it and I wasn't going to refuse but maybe I should have.
> Forgot to take my bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.  I was all at 6s and 7s. I couldn't get any blood out to measure before bed thank goodness. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> First thing after loo - 15stones 2.0pounds / Tum - 49


@Ditto. Oh poor you D, sorry to hear you had a rotten day. Just a thought, did you test your bgl when you had a nosebleed, sounds like you shed a bucket full?! Let's hope you don't have another day like yesterday & hope you're feeling a lot better today. Back to normal eh?! Take care


----------



## Medusa

wirralass said:


> @Medusa. We on here post loads of great menu's on a daily basis, why not have a looksie to give you ideas?
> 
> Diagnosed T2 April 2016
> Diet & exercise only


Yes i will do

in the meantime i have a chicken stew in the slow cooker, lean meat and loads of veg

yesterday - B - macaroons
L - cheese sandwich, crisps and coffee cake
D - burger potatoes and veg in gravy


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles and a bournville cadbury highlights
D - chicken and bacon sandwich filler on a 50/50 roll and a 25g bar 70% chocolate
T- parmesan chicken fillet, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois and some salad cream, lets just say it's a good job chicken has no carbs as that fillet was a beast lol x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Sunday 120217
6.4 @ 6.01am
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
Lg Tin Tuna, 2oz Shallots, 1 tbs Mayo.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
2 slices Corned Beef, 1 tbs Mayo.

Dinner:
Finny Haddock, 4oz Onion, 2oz Mushrooms, 1 tbs Mayo.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 6.4 @ 8.36pm

First thing after loo 15stones 2.6pounds up/down 
Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday
Breakfast, missed it. 
Lunch, chicken & gravy with green beans, yogurt & blueberries after.
Evening, a large bowl of cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, and greens with wild garlic butter and parsley all over.


----------



## fionaw

Brekkie :  2 shredded wheat, skimmed milk and blueberries
Lunch.      Homemade chicken and veg soup, three seeded oatcakes and cheese
Tea.           Homemade butter chicken curry , 2 poppadoms , bowl of berries

Cups tea, water,  couple garibaldis and oatcakes for supper


----------



## Stitch147

Today
B - porridge
L - lidl protein roll with ham and mustard, packet of Tyrrell's veggie crisps
D - homemade chicken curry and some prawn crackers


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - 2 warburtons crumpets
L - cheese salad
D - sausage, beans and potato waffle


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops! Sunday 12.02.2017
2.20am bgl: 6.4
8am bgl : 5.6
Sunday's menu:-
B. Nil } slept through } exhausted
L. Nil } slept through } exhausted
Bgl: 4.2
Eve.meal: 1 lean rasher turkey bacon, 2 egg gouda cheese omelette, 3 cherry tomatoes cooked in cold pressed rapeseed oil, 1 slice toasted (burnt!) nimble malted wheatgrain. 5 black grapes with 1 level dessertspoon thick double cream. Cuppa decaf (nil biscuit!)
Bgl 21/2hrs after evening.meal : 5.5
Late eve.snack: Skinny cappuccino with 2 (not 3!) sweeteners,  1 Ryvita cheddar & cracked pepper flatbread thin. 3.7g carb of which 0.1 sugar.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday. Monday 13.02.2017.
6am bgl 5.0
A bit of a mish-mash day!!

Breakfast : Nil

Bgl 4.7 before brunch

Brunch: 1 tablespoon of celery, nut & sultana salad (Asda's) topped with 1 diced smoked salmon seafood stick, diced beetroot & sml portion of spiralised carrot & cucumber, 1 weight watchers citrus lemon yogurt with 6 blueberries, cup lady grey tea, 2 sweeteners

Bgl 2&half hrs after brunch 5.6

Skinny cappuccino, 2 sweeteners
Another skinny cappuccino! 2 sweeteners
Really must cut down the skinny cappuccinos & sweeteners!

Couldn't face a cooked evening meal!
Snacked on 2 skinless pork sausages; 1 boiled egg; blob of tomato ketchup; 1 new potato, 1 Ryvita thin; Muller light yogurt with 5 raspberries; 1/2 apple. Cuppa decaf tea, 2 sweeteners!
Skinny lattè, 2 sweeteners
2 small rolo's. yes milk choc
*1 garlic oil capsule. *edited

500mls water throughout the day.
Final Bgl 9.2!!! Omg!!! *Too high but not surprised! *Edited here.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Menu for Sunday 120217
> 6.4 @ 6.01am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> Lg Tin Tuna, 2oz Shallots, 1 tbs Mayo.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
> 
> Lunch:
> 2 slices Corned Beef, 1 tbs Mayo.
> 
> Dinner:
> Finny Haddock, 4oz Onion, 2oz Mushrooms, 1 tbs Mayo.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> BG 6.4 @ 8.36pm
> 
> First thing after loo 15stones 2.6pounds up/down
> Tum - 48 1/2


Hi @Ditto, I've noticed you drink aspirin water daily, never heard of it - can you tell me what it is plz & is it a beneficial drink  x
Wirralass
Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only atm


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Hi @Ditto, I've noticed you drink aspirin water daily, never heard of it - can you tell me what it is plz & is it a beneficial drink  x
> Wirralass
> Diagnosed T2 April 2016
> Diet & exercise only atm


----------



## Manda1

So yesterday 
B... A yogurt 
L... Beef hotpot with a side of cabbage 
Snack .. Two rich tea biscuits with a latte 
T... Small portion of beef pasta 
Two naughty but nice cheese straws


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and 15g peanut butter
10:30ish cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - Greggs steak bake and a tex mex pepperami
2:30ish - cu of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 and a half thin pork loin steaks (fat on and crisy sshhh don't tell anyone lol), 100g mashed potato with chives, 80g carrots and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today 
B - 2 low fat yoghurts
L - cheese and tomato on 2 slices wholemeal toast
D - Parmesan chicken (recipe nicked from Kaylz  i used philly instead of mayo) with roasted courgette, tomato, mushroom and pepper.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday... I didn't realise it was such an Eggy day! 
B, boiled egg & coffee with milk
L, tomato & egg mayo on 2 slices of Warburton Protein bread
T, spinach omelette with black beans


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Today
> B - 2 low fat yoghurts
> L - cheese and tomato on 2 slices wholemeal toast
> D - Parmesan chicken (recipe nicked from Kaylz  i used philly instead of mayo) with roasted courgette, tomato, mushroom and pepper.


Well come on don't do this to me did it go down well? lol  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Well come on don't do this to me did it go down well? lol  x




Bloody delicious thank you


----------



## Manda1

Today 
B... Had porridge for a treat I usually avoid but fancied a change 
L.... Poached fish two small boiled potatoes and broccoli.  Followed by a yogurt 
T.. Cheese, ham and mushroom omlette 
Snacks lentil crisps and a dark two finger kit kat :0


----------



## Stitch147

Today
B - the usual, porridge
L - homemade butternut squash soup and a lidl protein roll
D - OH took me out for valentines meal, we went to the local Miller and Carter, sirloin steak, sweet potato fries, onion loaf and broccoli with beef dripping sauce, and I had vanilla cheesecake for dessert. We also shared a bottle of red wine.


----------



## Ditto

Wirralass you've got me craving burnt toast now!  The Aspirin water is just my lazy way of typing a pint glass of water with a dissolvable Aspirin thrown in, have to take one daily for dicky ticker. 

Menu for Monday 130217
BG 5.9 @ 9.35am
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast @ 11ish:
Lg Tin Tuna, 1oz Shallots, 1 tbs Mayo.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule
BG 6.1 @ 12.13pm
Late Lunch:
250g Cottage Cheese. 
BG 5.7 @ 7.12pm
Dinner:
2 boil in the bag Fish with butter sauce, 7oz cabbage with butter on, 7oz mash (bought ready prepared) 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First  thing on getting up but after loo - 15stones 0.2pounds / Tum - 48 1/2

I could have been in the 14stone range the next day but sabotaged myself by eating Mum's left over mash. I'm banning spuds from the bungalow, I just can't resist them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Valentine's day.
B: scrambled egg on Be Free toast
L: tuna salad & cherry filled 85% choccy bar
D: Texan coated sirloin steak & chips & Belgian choc cheesecake for pud (not low carb)

Before dinner 5.
1 hour after (and before pud) 10.0!
2 hrs after dinner (1 hr after pud) 8.4.
Woke up this morning to 5.6.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wow. That is good control, I think. I'm still getting my balance back after the patisserie in Glasgow last Friday!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

yesterday
Boiled and on a rice cake with milky coffee
Lentil soup with lambmmm and natural yoghurt with blueberries
More Lean Lambmmm and carrots, cabbage, and beetroot. 
Later - Darylea triangle and a rice cake
Did I mention that I love lambmmm?


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Tuesday 140217 Valentine's Day. 
BG 6.3 @ 8.09am
Bottle water with fibre

Brunch around 10ish:
Lg Tin Tuna, 1 1/2oz Shallots, 1 tbs Mayo.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule. 
BG 5.8 @ 12.32pm

Dinner:
Nearly a full tin of Corned Beef, Mustard, 7oz Cabbage, 2tbs Mayo.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing I do on getting up is jump on the scales (after taking my bg that is) - 15 1.2 on the digital scales and 48 1/2 inches tum


----------



## Wirrallass

My food intake yesterday (14.02.2017)
Bgl @ 6am: 6.1

Bgl before brunch: 5.8

Brunch:
2egg cheese omelette
2 rashers lean back bacon
1 tinned small plum tomato
1 skinned pork sausage
1 cup decaf tea, 1 Truvia sweetener
Bgl 2hours later: 7.3!

Bgl before evening meal: 5.6

Evening meal
Braised steak & onions
Steamed crunchy vegs: sprouts,broccoli and cauliflower instead of potatoes
A little beef stock that steak was Braised in.
1/2 glass water with meal
Weight watchers yogurts & 6 blueberries
1 Garlic oil capsule
Bgl 2 hours later : 6.6

Evening snack:
Cappuchino, 2 Truvia sweeteners
Handful almond nuts

Oops! Fell asleep! Didn't take last bgl


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 1 kingsmill cinnamon and raisin toastie (oh my god they are so delicious will defo be buying more)
9:45ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 6 small slices spicy chorizo, mayo and some tomato on 2 slices 50/50 bread
3ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, carrots and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk
Oh forgot the can of diet coke or should I say half a can after it slipped and poured half of it on the car floor  lol x


----------



## STEVEN BRYDGES

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Porridge with a sliced strawberry for breakfast.   A banana.  Main meal pie chips and mushy peas and one pint of cider. 

The main meal is one I can't afford to have often I know.

Supper 4 weatabix, (normally have 3).  Already been told it was probably these which caused the high reading this morning


Perhaps some low calorie low sugar and salt cheese portions?

Still very early days for me.  Been just over a month since I was diagnosed.   There will be a lot of trial and error.  

Thank you again to everyone who s replied to me.


----------



## Wirrallass

@STEVEN BRYDGES. Hi there. Yes I think you need to revise your menu's.

I would heed @Northerner, his advice is sound.

I've not tried Burgen bread yet. Went into Asda at the wkend to buy but they only had soya & linseed loaves & soya doesn't like me!

A lot of folk on here keep Aldi staff in jobs buying burgen bread + more. I must make a visit.

I've only been on here one month & still finding it's a case of trial and error. I do take a peek at what other folk on here are eating & have tried a few menu's to see how it affects my BGL's.

Pie & chips are a def. no-no for me much as I'd love to demolish pie/fish & chips from the chippy eating out of the paper!! Childhood nostalgia! My tongue is hanging out at the thought  But fish is good for us. Fresh salmon, fresh trout, fresh tuna etc Tinned pilchards in tomato sauce and tinned  sardines are ok too, @Amigo knows much about fish!  I make my own meals - that way I know exactly what I am eating.

Edited.
Portion size is vital so best cut down the size of your meals. ie. 1 weetabix as opposed to 4 as per @Northerners advice.

I have recently switched to Truvia sweeteners & Truvia granulated sweetener to have on cereals & in baking. It looks like a very refined sugar & is light as a feather:-
Truvia.
Per 0.5g. Fat or. 5g of which 0.1 saturates.
Carbohydrate 0.5g of which 0.5g sugar
Fibre 0.5g
Protein 0.5g
Salt 0.01
NB. Not everyone agrees to the use of sweeteners.

Folk reading this post may want to add further with their tips & recommendations. Take care

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise only atm.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> I've not tried Burgen bread yet. Went into Asda at the wkend to buy but they only had soya & linseed loaves & soya doesn't like me


The S&L version is actually the one that we recommend as it is lower carb per slice than most other breads (due to some of the flour being replaced with soya flour). The other versions of Burgen are higher in carbs than the S&L one, so it's a shame soya doesn't like you


----------



## Northerner

STEVEN BRYDGES said:


> Porridge with a sliced strawberry for breakfast.   A banana.  Main meal pie chips and mushy peas and one pint of cider.
> 
> The main meal is one I can't afford to have often I know.
> 
> Supper 4 weatabix, (normally have 3).  Already been told it was probably these which caused the high reading this morning
> 
> 
> Perhaps some low calorie low sugar and salt cheese portions?
> 
> Still very early days for me.  Been just over a month since I was diagnosed.   There will be a lot of trial and error.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who s replied to me.


Steven, there are an awful lot of carbs in your meals there, this will not be helping your blood sugar levels at all  I almost fell off my chair when I saw '4 Weetabix'  A huge impact on your levels within 30 minutes I would imagine  I'd suggest looking into the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet, which describes an approach to selecting and combining foods so that they have a slow, steady impact on blood glucose levels - The GL Diet for Dummies is a very good introduction  I'd also recommend starting a food diary and recording the amount of carbs in EVERYTHING you eat and drink each day so you can find out what your average daily intake is. You will then have a better idea of where you might be able to reduce or change things so they are kinder to your levels - ask questions if you are not sure, there are many alternatives to things that will be better for you


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Greek yoghurt, berries & seeds
L: Tuna salad
D: Belly pork & ratatouille


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - Lidl protein roll with ham and mustard and a packet of crisps
D - We went to a curry and quiz night, i had some chicken tikka masala and vegetable curry with 1 poppadom, idnt have any rice or bombay potato. (And we came 10th out of 26 teams)


----------



## Manda1

Yesterdays menu 
B.. A toasted sausage sandwich (nimble bread)
L.. Two chicken breasts one scoop of mash and Brussels sprouts 
T.. Cheese sandwich ... One piece of scampi and a yogurt 
Snacks .. Two rich tea biscuits 
Oh Steven how I miss pies but alas I have not succumbed to any pastry type meals since diagnosis but will admit that I long for a Cornish pasty xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I had pie & chips as a treat a few weeks ago.  Sent my BG over 10!


----------



## STEVEN BRYDGES

wirralass said:


> @STEVEN BRYDGES. Hi there. Yes I think you need to revise your menu's.
> 
> I would heed @Northerner, his advice is sound.
> 
> I've not tried Burgen bread yet. Went into Asda at the wkend to buy but they only had soya & linseed loaves & soya doesn't like me!
> 
> A lot of folk on here keep Aldi staff in jobs buying burgen bread + more. I must make a visit.
> 
> I've only been here one month & still finding it's a case of trial and error. I do take a peek at what other folk on here are eating & have tried a few menu's to see how it affects my BGL's. Pie & chips are a no-no for me much as I'd love to demolish fish & chops from the chippy eating out of the paper!! My tongue is hanging out at the thought  But you can still eat fish. Fresh salmon, fresh trout, fresh tuna etc Tinned pilchards in tomato sauce and tinned  sardines are ok too. @Amigo knows much about fish!  I make my own meals - that way I know exactly what I am eating.
> 
> I often follow idea's from other folk for  breakfast, lunch, and dinner menu's. My menu for Thurs 14 Feb gave me higher Bgl's than normal at bedtime! So it indicates to me that I should rethink that particular days menu or at least cut the portion size.
> 
> Portion size is detriment, so best cut down the size of your meals. ie. 1 weetabix as opposed to 2-3. I have recently switched to Truvia sweeteners & Truvia granulated sweetener to have on cereals. It looks like a very refined sugar & is light as,  a feather:-
> Truvia.
> Per 0.5g. Fat or. 5g of which 0.1 saturates.
> Carbohydrate 0.5g of which 0.5g sugar
> Fibre 0.5g
> Protein 0.5g
> Salt 0.01
> NB. Not everyone agrees to the use of sweeteners.
> 
> Folk reading this post will, I'm sure add further with their tips & recommendations. Take care
> 
> Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet & exercise only atm.




Thank you.

I know Asda sell Burgen bread.  I didn't know Aldi did.   The pie and chips will be a rare treat.   I usually make my own meals.  Just bought a slow cooker/hotpot.  Tried making some soup in it last week.  Turned out OK.  Lasted till yesterday.

For breakfast I have been having porridge most days with one or two sliced strawberries.  Apart from that it is usually 3 slices of toast with either, occasionally cheese or Morissons low fat spread. 

I haven't added any sugar or any kind of sweetener for at least 20 years.  If I do have any kind of cereal it with either skimmed or semi skimmed milk and have been using this since I had a cerebral clot in 2004

I see a lot of people are on low carb high fat diets.   That's interesting .  I have been told by various people nurses, the Desmond team  etc to go low fat.

Cutting down on the carbs is going to be the main thing with food.

I will have to look up the recipes on this site to get some ideas for main meals.  A lot of the things I used to eat I can't even think of now.

Life is full of challenges!

Like I say there will be a lot of trial and error.

I walk for 120 minutes most days. When it is working I use the Turbo trainer for at least 30 minutes.

When I can get it working I am going to try high intensity to see what difference that makes.

I am a good weight for my size.  14 stone and 6 foot.

My main aim is to get the glucose levels down.

Once again thank you to everyone who has replied to me since I joined.

I will listen to any advice or constructive criticism.


----------



## Kaylz

STEVEN BRYDGES said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know Asda sell Burgen bread.  I didn't know Aldi did.   The pie and chips will be a rare treat.   I usually make my own meals.  Just bought a slow cooker/hotpot.  Tried making some soup in it last week.  Turned out OK.  Lasted till yesterday.
> 
> For breakfast I have been having porridge most days with one or two sliced strawberries.  Apart from that it is usually 3 slices of toast with either, occasionally cheese or Morissons low fat spread.
> 
> I haven't added any sugar or any kind of sweetener for at least 20 years.  If I do have any kind of cereal it with either skimmed or semi skimmed milk and have been using this since I had a cerebral clot in 2004
> 
> I see a lot of people are on low carb high fat diets.   That's interesting .  I have been told by various people nurses, the Desmond team  etc to go low fat.
> 
> Cutting down on the carbs is going to be the main thing with food.
> 
> I will have to look up the recipes on this site to get some ideas for main meals.  A lot of the things I used to eat I can't even think of now.
> 
> Life is full of challenges!
> 
> Like I say there will be a lot of trial and error.
> 
> I walk for 120 minutes most days. When it is working I use the Turbo trainer for at least 30 minutes.
> 
> When I can get it working I am going to try high intensity to see what difference that makes.
> 
> I am a good weight for my size.  14 stone and 6 foot.
> 
> My main aim is to get the glucose levels down.
> 
> Once again thank you to everyone who has replied to me since I joined.
> 
> I will listen to any advice or constructive criticism.


There are lots of good recipes on here or even if you google low carb recipes there are thousands on there I made parmesan chicken breast fillets that I found on the internet, it was delicious and even my OH ate it and he isn't keen on mayo or parmesan so win win haha good luck  x


----------



## Nig3lMac

B: 2 nimble bread, toasted
L: Packet of pork pieces, some pistachio nuts and a fro age grains (8g of carbs, but was craving something sweet)
D: piece of steak (Morrisons doing 2 for a fiver at the moment - get down there, they are awesome) sprouts, carrots, sugar snap peas and baby corn (all steamed)
No snacks apart from a few more pistachio nuts (oh and I stole 10 hoops of my partners beef hula hoops - I counted and savoured every single one lol)


----------



## Mark Parrott

STEVEN BRYDGES said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know Asda sell Burgen bread.  I didn't know Aldi did.   The pie and chips will be a rare treat.   I usually make my own meals.  Just bought a slow cooker/hotpot.  Tried making some soup in it last week.  Turned out OK.  Lasted till yesterday.
> 
> For breakfast I have been having porridge most days with one or two sliced strawberries.  Apart from that it is usually 3 slices of toast with either, occasionally cheese or Morissons low fat spread.
> 
> I haven't added any sugar or any kind of sweetener for at least 20 years.  If I do have any kind of cereal it with either skimmed or semi skimmed milk and have been using this since I had a cerebral clot in 2004
> 
> I see a lot of people are on low carb high fat diets.   That's interesting .  I have been told by various people nurses, the Desmond team  etc to go low fat.
> 
> Cutting down on the carbs is going to be the main thing with food.
> 
> I will have to look up the recipes on this site to get some ideas for main meals.  A lot of the things I used to eat I can't even think of now.
> 
> Life is full of challenges!
> 
> Like I say there will be a lot of trial and error.
> 
> I walk for 120 minutes most days. When it is working I use the Turbo trainer for at least 30 minutes.
> 
> When I can get it working I am going to try high intensity to see what difference that makes.
> 
> I am a good weight for my size.  14 stone and 6 foot.
> 
> My main aim is to get the glucose levels down.
> 
> Once again thank you to everyone who has replied to me since I joined.
> 
> I will listen to any advice or constructive criticism.


I do LCHF and it works for me but doesn't suit everyone.  I've lost 4 stone in a year & cholestrol has reduced too.  I don't exercise as much as I should.  Always find it difficult to get motivated in the Winter.


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Wednesday 150217 
BG 5.9 @ 7.17am
Bottle water with fibre

Brunch:
3 ex lg Fried Eggs (sheer greed), 4oz Shallots (just needed to get rid of them!), Can Mushrooms 156g, 4 rashers Bacon.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule. 
BG 6.2 @ 11.34am - BG 6.2 @ 1.04pm

Dinner:
Chicken and bacon with a cheesy covering, 1/2 Camembert. No idea of the carbs.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill. 
BG 5.7 @ 8.16pm

Digital scales: 15stones 0pounds 
Tum - 48 but I feel I should add the 1/2 just in case...it'll all probably go back up again tomorrow as usual. Two steps forward one step back.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday:
Brunch - scrambled egg and bacon
D - Pork casserole with broccoli and carrots


----------



## Manda1

STEVEN BRYDGES said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know Asda sell Burgen bread.  I didn't know Aldi did.   The pie and chips will be a rare treat.   I usually make my own meals.  Just bought a slow cooker/hotpot.  Tried making some soup in it last week.  Turned out OK.  Lasted till yesterday.
> 
> For breakfast I have been having porridge most days with one or two sliced strawberries.  Apart from that it is usually 3 slices of toast with either, occasionally cheese or Morissons low fat spread.
> 
> I haven't added any sugar or any kind of sweetener for at least 20 years.  If I do have any kind of cereal it with either skimmed or semi skimmed milk and have been using this since I had a cerebral clot in 2004
> 
> I see a lot of people are on low carb high fat diets.   That's interesting .  I have been told by various people nurses, the Desmond team  etc to go low fat.
> 
> Cutting down on the carbs is going to be the main thing with food.
> 
> I will have to look up the recipes on this site to get some ideas for main meals.  A lot of the things I used to eat I can't even think of now.
> 
> Life is full of challenges!
> 
> Like I say there will be a lot of trial and error.
> 
> I walk for 120 minutes most days. When it is working I use the Turbo trainer for at least 30 minutes.
> 
> When I can get it working I am going to try high intensity to see what difference that makes.
> 
> I am a good weight for my size.  14 stone and 6 foot.
> 
> My main aim is to get the glucose levels down.
> 
> Once again thank you to everyone who has replied to me since I joined.
> 
> I will listen to any advice or constructive criticism.


I personally do not do LCHF but I have cut my carbs considerably. I guess I eat a lower carb med fat diet if that's how it should be defined. What I do is eat to my meter if it spikes my blood sugar I don't eat it. Personally I have found this to work for me but as I have come to understand by being on here there is certainly not an all size fits all diabetic diet x I hope you manage to find the most suitable diet for you x good luck x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I had pie & chips as a treat a few weeks ago.  Sent my BG over 10!


@Mark Parrott. Naughty! naughty! But envious! Aside from your 10 bgl, did you enjoy? 
Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only atm


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> The S&L version is actually the one that we recommend as it is lower carb per slice than most other breads (due to some of the flour being replaced with soya flour). The other versions of Burgen are higher in carbs than the S&L one, so it's





Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 1 kingsmill cinnamon and raisin toastie (oh my god they are so delicious will defo be buying more)
> 9:45ish - cup of coffee, milk
> D - 6 small slices spicy chorizo, mayo and some tomato on 2 slices 50/50 bread
> 3ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, carrots and some gravy
> After t - cup of coffee, milk
> Oh forgot the can of diet coke or should I say half a can after it slipped and poured half of it on the car floor  lol x





Kaylz said:


> There are lots of good recipes on here or even if you google low carb recipes there are thousands on there I made parmesan chicken breast fillets that I found on the internet, it was delicious and even my OH ate it and he isn't keen on mayo or parmesan so win win haha good luck  x


@Kaylz. hey ho yet another burn, this time on right index finger!!! Ovens? Wish they'd burn up my cals & carbs!! Hope you're OK,  take care

Diagnosed April 2016
Diet & exercise only atm


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> The S&L version is actually the one that we recommend as it is lower carb per slice than most other breads (due to some of the flour being replaced with soya flour). The other versions of Burgen are higher in carbs than the S&L one, so it's a shame soya doesn't like you


@Northerner. Thanks for that titbit of info. Been thinking....i do miss having toast at breakfast time & as it 's a while since soya upset me, I might just give burgen a try. So off to Aldi I go......! 

Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise only atm


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 1 kingsmill cinnamon and raisin toastie with butter
9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 5 slices of spicy chorizo and mayo on 2 slices 50/50 toast
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee. milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - chicken breast fillet, mashed potato with chives, carrots and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @Mark Parrott. Naughty! naughty! But envious! Aside from your 10 bgl, did you enjoy?
> Diagnosed T2 April 2016
> Diet & exercise only atm


It was gorgeous!  They were from Aldi & looked so nice.  And they really were!


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday - Wed 15.02.2017
Waking bgl: 5.5

No appetite! Does anyone else have days like this?

B. Nil
Elevenses: cuppa lady grey tea, 2 Truvia sweeteners, no milk
L. Nil
No evening meal but about 8pm-ish Melted gouda & Cheddar cheese mixed with diced red & spring onions on 2 Ryvita thins. I think less than 8 carbs altogether.
Milk. 1 garlic oil capsule
Cuppa decaf tea + 2 Truvia sweeteners & 3 naughty rich tea biscuits!

Water throughout the day.

End of day bgl: 6.8

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Thurs 16.02.2017
Waking bgl: 5.1

Breakfast: Nil
Brunch: 2 boiled eggs with 1+1/2 Ryvita thins
Thirsty - 200mls water

2hrs later Bgl: 8.1!! 2nd test: 8.2!! What's going on?

Before meal: 5.7
Evening meal: Chicken stew (minus spuds)
No Pud!
2 hrs after meal bgl: *4.6 *How did I manage that? 
Evening snack: 4 cheese & ham cracker bites, milk.

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise onlyy


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday (total carbs for the day, 55g carbs) 

early - multigrain porridge with yogurt & blueberries, milky coffee (32g carbs, but planning to go away for the day)
Mid-day - chicken & vegetable mini-meal, and later 15g almonds (in the cinema) (13g carbs)
Tea - BMT salad from Subway® (8g carbs) 
Bedtime - a square of 90% Lindt chocolate (1g carbs)


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Yesterday Thurs 16.02.2017
> Waking bgl: 5.1
> 
> Breakfast: Nil
> Brunch: 2 boiled eggs with 1+1/2 Ryvita thins
> Thirsty - 200mls water
> 
> 2hrs later Bgl: 8.1!! 2nd test: 8.2!! What's going on?
> 
> Before meal: 5.7
> Evening meal: Chicken stew (minus spuds)
> No Pud!
> 2 hrs after meal bgl: *4.6 *How did I manage that?
> Evening snack: 4 cheese & ham cracker bites, milk.
> 
> Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet & exercise onlyy


That's D for you.  Sometimes I just think the meter picks random numbers.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Toast & butter
L: M&S piri piri chicken strips (these are vitually zero carbs)
D: Steak & kidney stew with 1 dumpling & 2 eclairs for pud.
Didn't test BG before, but was 7.4 afterwards, though I'm 6.4 this morning, which is a smidging high for me.


----------



## Ginger

B: 1 boiled egg, large apple

L:  mexican chicken (some carbs in the coating but not much) and large salad

D: same as lunch

Snack: 1 clementine.

Drinks: water and peppermint tea

Although this isnt much, I seem less hungry now that I am not having dense carbs.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday was at home alone which is really unusual and couldn't be bothered to cook so ate too many carbs resulting in a BG of 9.0 before bed !!! 
So here goes : 
B... Two slices nimble toast with peanut butter 
S.. Two finger dark choc kit kat 
L.. Prawn sandwich and a vanilla latte 
T.. Two slices of toast with two eggs and mushrooms 
And wait for it ... A choux bun !
I think I know where I went wrong !! Lol x 
Oh well today is a new day ...


----------



## Mark Parrott

I often have a chioux bun & it doesn't affect my BG that much.  Like the 2 eclairs I had last night.


----------



## Manda1

Mark Parrott said:


> I often have a chioux bun & it doesn't affect my BG that much.  Like the 2 eclairs I had last night.


I have had it before too without any ill affects but I am guessing on top of all that bread it was probs not the best idea x I was just too lazy to cook


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I often have a chioux bun & it doesn't affect my BG that much.  Like the 2 eclairs I had last night.





Manda1 said:


> I have had it before too without any ill affects but I am guessing on top of all that bread it was probs not the best idea x I was just too lazy to cook


I want a Choux Bun now haha, ah well I'll settle for the Tesco eclair after tea tonight, @Mark Parrott I blame you  x


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Wot I eated yesterday was:

B: cappuccino and a leisurely vape while serving in the pub
L: 3 Ryvita with spicy scrambled eggs atop, followed by a Dark Cocolate Tunnock's Teacake
D: open omelette with chopped shallots, cherry tomatoes, prosciutto and mixed herbs, with a side of minted peas.

Drinks: one black tea, Two Americanos, and sparkling water.


----------



## Kaylz

I begin with forgive me
Today
B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and a sachet fudge cadbury highlights
10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 2 mission deli wheat & white mini wraps filled with roast beef and chive mayonnaise
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, petits pois, some gravy and a small tesco belgian chocolate eclair for pud
After t - cup of coffee, milk
Again FORGIVE ME haha  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I begin with forgive me
> Today
> B - 2 toasted waffles with butter and a sachet fudge cadbury highlights
> 10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
> D - 2 mission deli wheat & white mini wraps filled with roast beef and chive mayonnaise
> 2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, petits pois, some gravy and a small tesco belgian chocolate eclair for pud
> After t - cup of coffee, milk
> Again FORGIVE ME haha  x


OMgoodness me Kaylz, where did you store that lot!! Haha! But when a gales gotta eat then a gal's got to eat! Hope you enjoyed stuffing yourself    You've made me feel sooooo hungry now! Take care u.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> OMgoodness me Kaylz, where did you store that lot!! Haha! But when a gales gotta eat then a gal's got to eat! Hope you enjoyed stuffing yourself    You've made me feel sooooo hungry now! Take care u.


I dunno but it's certainly the first day since 2nd January leftovers from new year that I've really felt truly full lol you take care too  x


----------



## Carolg

STEVEN BRYDGES said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know Asda sell Burgen bread.  I didn't know Aldi did.   The pie and chips will be a rare treat.   I usually make my own meals.  Just bought a slow cooker/hotpot.  Tried making some soup in it last week.  Turned out OK.  Lasted till yesterday.
> 
> For breakfast I have been having porridge most days with one or two sliced strawberries.  Apart from that it is usually 3 slices of toast with either, occasionally cheese or Morissons low fat spread.
> 
> I haven't added any sugar or any kind of sweetener for at least 20 years.  If I do have any kind of cereal it with either skimmed or semi skimmed milk and have been using this since I had a cerebral clot in 2004
> 
> I see a lot of people are on low carb high fat diets.   That's interesting .  I have been told by various people nurses, the Desmond team  etc to go low fat.
> 
> Cutting down on the carbs is going to be the main thing with food.
> 
> I will have to look up the recipes on this site to get some ideas for main meals.  A lot of the things I used to eat I can't even think of now.
> 
> Life is full of challenges!
> 
> Like I say there will be a lot of trial and error.
> 
> I walk for 120 minutes most days. When it is working I use the Turbo trainer for at least 30 minutes.
> 
> When I can get it working I am going to try high intensity to see what difference that makes.
> 
> I am a good weight for my size.  14 stone and 6 foot.
> 
> My main aim is to get the glucose levels down.
> 
> Once again thank you to everyone who has replied to me since I joined.
> 
> I will listen to any advice or constructive criticism.


Hello and welcome to forum


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I dunno but it's certainly the first day since 2nd January leftovers from new year that I've really felt truly full lol you take care too  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> That's D for you.  Sometimes I just think the meter picks random numbers.


@mark. Awaiting delivery of new meter! Take care u.


----------



## Carolg

Wish my meter would pick someone else's numbers


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
Brunch - sausage, burger, fried egg, mushrooms
 L - cheese and tomato toastie made with 2 slices burgen bread
T - 2 yoghurts, Lindt dark mint chocolate, banana


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Wish my meter would pick someone else's numbers


Same here! My meter lies to me!!! Haha! Take care C. x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner. Whereabouts can I buy unsweetened Skyl yogurts plz.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> @Northerner. Whereabouts can I buy unsweetened Skyl yogurts plz.


I'm not sure you can get unsweetened Skyr, but it's fairly low carb - very thick and creamy  I like the honey flavoured one, which is 7.8g carbs per 100g. I got mine from Sainsburys.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> @Northerner. Whereabouts can I buy unsweetened Skyl yogurts plz.


Sainsburys do a natural Skyr, it says 'reduced sugar' in the blurb, but the ingredients only list the yogurt, so I assume the sugars are the naturally occurring ones in the milk.(4g per 100g)
http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/arla-skyr-natural-450g
I haven't tried it, I was tempted, but decided on my usual Fage Greek yogurt in the end.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Sainsburys do a natural Skyr, it says 'reduced sugar' in the blurb, but the ingredients only list the yogurt, so I assume the sugars are the naturally occurring ones in the milk.(4g per 100g)
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/arla-skyr-natural-450g
> I haven't tried it, I was tempted, but decided on my usual Fage Greek yogurt in the end.


They featured Skyr on one of those food programmes, showing how it was made - it's not actually yoghurt, but a form of soft cheese, hence the low carbs. It's also low fat and high protein


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> They featured Skyr on one of those food programmes, showing how it was made - it's not actually yoghurt, but a form of soft cheese, hence the low carbs. It's also low fat and high protein


Thanks @Northener.  Sounds lurverly  take care u.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Sainsburys do a natural Skyr, it says 'reduced sugar' in the blurb, but the ingredients only list the yogurt, so I assume the sugars are the naturally occurring ones in the milk.(4g per 100g)
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/arla-skyr-natural-450g
> I haven't tried it, I was tempted, but decided on my usual Fage Greek yogurt in the end.


@Robin. Thanks for that, haven't shopped at sainsburys for yonks, think a little trip is on the cards! Take care


----------



## Kaylz

Anybody on here want to get some shopping for me and send me it, I only have a Lidl in my town and have an 18 mile round trip to get to a Tesco haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Sainsburys do a natural Skyr, it says 'reduced sugar' in the blurb, but the ingredients only list the yogurt, so I assume the sugars are the naturally occurring ones in the milk.(4g per 100g)
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/arla-skyr-natural-450g
> I haven't tried it, I was tempted, but decided on my usual Fage Greek yogurt in the end.


What is Fage Greek yogurt plz?!!!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> What is Fage Greek yogurt plz?!!!


It's a really yummy thick Greek yogurt. I buy the full fat version (3.8g carb per 100g)
http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/total-cows-milk-greek-yogurt-500g
and they do a zero fat one as well.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> It's a really yummy thick Greek yogurt. I buy the full fat version (3.8g carb per 100g)
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/total-cows-milk-greek-yogurt-500g
> and they do a zero fat one as well.


Hi @Robin....Thanks, It sounds like a truly gooey mess treat  !! Off I def pop to Sainsburys real quick! Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> I'm not sure you can get unsweetened Skyr, but it's fairly low carb - very thick and creamy  I like the honey flavoured one, which is 7.8g carbs per 100g. I got mine from Sainsburys.





Northerner said:


> They featured Skyr on one of those food programmes, showing how it was made - it's not actually yoghurt, but a form of soft cheese, hence the low carbs. It's also low fat and high protein


@Northerner. Thanks. So what other dessert can you recommend for Type2. I've a terrible sweet tooth, but since diagnosed I've curbed it a lot. What other desserts do you enjoy?


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Anybody on here want to get some shopping for me and send me it, I only have a Lidl in my town and have an 18 mile round trip to get to a Tesco haha x


@Kaylz.  Hello youJust seen this. Too late to go shopping tonight even if some supermarkets are open 24hrs! AND plz don't tell me you're hungry after what you devoured yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!Night night x


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Thursday 160217 
BG 6.1 @ 10 just before breakfast.
Bottle water with fibre

Brunch:
8oz Mushrooms, 4oz Cheese, 1 ex.lg. Fried Egg.
Pt Aspirin water, meds
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

BG 5.6 @ 4.42pm
Dinner:
4 Lamb Chops with M&S Mustard Sauce, mashed Cauli mashed with too much butter! 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
The dinner was too much, had acid reflux which I don't usually get since following Atkins.  Have binned the mustard sauce!

First thing - 15stones 0.4pounds / Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Toast with peanut butter
L: Salad with ham, cheese, 2 small tomatoes, lettuce, gherkin & small blob of mayo/mustard
D: Gammon steak with peas & turnip dauphinoise (layers of sliced turnip & onions & covered in double cream & baked in oven)
Pud: Chocolate peanut butter cup (made myself by melting 85% choc with peanut butter & allow to set in paper cases)


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Toast with peanut butter
> L: Salad with ham, cheese, 2 small tomatoes, lettuce, gherkin & small blob of mayo/mustard
> D: Gammon steak with peas & turnip dauphinoise (layers of sliced turnip & onions & covered in double cream & baked in oven)
> Pud: Chocolate peanut butter cup (made myself by melting 85% choc with peanut butter & allow to set in paper cases)


@mark. Where do you get all your ideas from....or do you make it up as you go along? Love your yesterdays menu, take care & carry on creating dishy meals!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @mark. Where do you get all your ideas from....or do you make it up as you go along? Love your yesterdays menu, take care & carry on creating dishy meals!


There are times I make stuff up, but most of the time my recipes come from these following websites.
Diet Doctor
I Breathe I'm Hungry
Low Carb Yum
Ditch The Carbs
I found turnip doesn't have a strong flavour so works perfect as a potato replacement.


----------



## grovesy

Mark Parrott said:


> There are times I make stuff up, but most of the time my recipes come from these following websites.
> Diet Doctor
> I Breathe I'm Hungry
> Low Carb Yum
> Ditch The Carbs
> I found turnip doesn't have a strong flavour so works perfect as a potato replacement.


What I call a turnip is known as Swede here in Essex.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> What I call a turnip is known as Swede here in Essex.


@grovesy. Hi G. A swede is a swede and a turnip is a turnip in my neck of the woods! Both different veggies! One's larger than the other. I prefer carrots mashed with swede as opposed to the other way round  Correct me if I'm wrong but what I call a batch, i think is known as a bap or roll in the South?! North & South divide!!! Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

@grovesy, A roll in the South? Didn't actually mean that haha!!


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> @grovesy, A roll in the South? Didn't actually mean that haha!!


I am not a southerner I am a Northerner we called the big things Turnips and we made paternal with them at hollowen.We did not call bread rolls baps we called them bread buns.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I am not a southerner I am a Northerner we called the big things Turnips and we made paternal with them at hollowen.We did not call bread rolls baps we called them bread buns.


Breadcakes in Yorkshire. Well, apart from Brighouse, where we called them white, brown or currant teacakes  We also called the big orange things turnips, I was quite grown up before I think I ever saw a proper turnip and found out they were different!  

My Mum used to try and get me to eat them by mashing them in with my potatoes, but I didn't like the flavour and didn't eat them that way for years after leaving home! Now I think it's a tasty combination


----------



## mikeyB

You can tell where people come from by the word they use for baps. We called them muffins. If you have a look on Google there's a map of the names and where the words are used. Can't remember the link.


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, here's the weight loss programme in action:

B: large cappuccino and a leisurely vape.
L: 3.Ryvitas with sliced corned beef thereon, smeared with HP Sauce, naturally. And a dark chocolate Tunnock's Teacake.
D: Small battered fish served with quinoa cooked in fish stock, with dill, seaweed and a few scattered prawns, sugar snap peas


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> You can tell where people come from by the word they use for baps. We called them muffins. If you have a look on Google there's a map of the names and where the words are used. Can't remember the link.


OH's Lancashire lot call them Barm cakes. Coming from Yorkshire stock, I had to ask for a translation the first time I was offered one.


----------



## Carolg

Turnips are big and orange, used to make lanterns at Halloween. Hard to peel, but nice mashed with butter and pepper or chopped up in mince or scotch broth soup.


----------



## Robin

Yesterday.
B. Avocado. Slice of wholemeal toast and butter ( We were in mid-CH upgrade, nothing like waking up to an unheated house for sharpening the appetite)
Mid am Cappucino 
L. Kale and sundry other veg soup, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq 90% choc
Mid pm. Small slice of sourdough ( trying out new local one-man bakery enterprise) with butter.
D. Braised Brisket with the diced veg it was cooked with, baked sweet potato, cheese, 2 glasses red wine.


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> Turnips are big and orange, used to make lanterns at Halloween. Hard to peel, but nice mashed with butter and pepper or chopped up in mince or scotch broth soup.


Now the big orange ones, that's what I'd call a swede! Turnips round here are small and white.


----------



## Carolg

Swede to me are the smaller white ones, softer, easier to peel with purple on the skin. Lol don't make good lanterns


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 slices Burgen bread toasted
D - 2 vegetable grills and small tin of sweetcorn
Supper - 3 oatcakes with cheese and a few glasses of red wine

Haven't had turnip since a child in stew! Swede is nice mashed with carrot, pasnip and butter.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Turnips in my recipes are the white things.  The big orange things round out way are swedes.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Turnips are big and orange, used to make lanterns at Halloween. Hard to peel, but nice mashed with butter and pepper or chopped up in mince or scotch broth soup.


@carol. We use PUMPKINS at Halloween, they're orange & huge! The flesh is scooped out, to make room for the candles, then the flesh is used to make pumpkin soup!!! So much fun!


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Swede to me are the smaller white ones, softer, easier to peel with purple on the skin. Lol don't make good lanterns


@carol. The one you describe with purple on skin is what I call a parsnip!!!! Oh rabbits!


----------



## Carolg

No, parsnips are the long carrot shaped white ones that go brown once air hits them, quite spicey


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> @carol. We use PUMPKINS at Halloween, they're orange & huge! The flesh is scooped out, to make room for the candles, then it used to make pumpkin soup!!! So much fun!


A happy you are a young thing. When I was wee, you got turnips for pumpkins, before Walmart got their mitts on asda. That's when trick or treat was guising lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have the official line here, according to turnips.co.uk.  Yes, that website really does exist.  In England, a turnip is a small white root veg which is often purple at one end.  A swede is a larger root veg usually orangy in colour.  In Scotland & N. Ireland, the swede is called a turnip & the turnip is known as a winter turnip.  My wife is from Yorkshire & calls the white things turnips & the orangy ones swedes.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Now the big orange ones, that's what I'd call a swede! Turnips round here are small and white.


I agree Robin ......Edited: but only with the turnips. I don't call the big orange ones a swede, I call the smaller type  a swede!


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> I have the official line here, according to turnips.co.uk.  Yes, that website really does exist.  In England, a turnip is a small white root veg which is often purple at one end.  A swede is a larger root veg usually orangy in colour.  In Scotland & N. Ireland, the swede is called a turnip & the turnip is known as a winter turnip.  My wife is from Yorkshire & calls the white things turnips & the orangy ones swedes.


Which part of Yorkshire? Not the part I grew up in!   We didn't have pumpkins for lanterns either, and we didn't do trick or treating - instead we had 'Mischief Night' which was 4th November and was in celebration of Guy Fawkes planting the gunpowder in the HP  We use to do stuff like put treacle on doorknobs, swap gates round etc.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> No, parsnips are the long carrot shaped white ones that go brown once air hits them, quite spicey


Sorry Carol, I stand corrected! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I have the official line here, according to turnips.co.uk.  Yes, that website really does exist.  In England, a turnip is a small white root veg which is often purple at one end.  A swede is a larger root veg usually orangy in colour.  In Scotland & N. Ireland, the swede is called a turnip & the turnip is known as a winter turnip.  My wife is from Yorkshire & calls the white things turnips & the orangy ones swedes.


@mark. So what are the Finns called! Haha!


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Sorry Carol, I stand corrected! x


Hope that didn't seem offensive.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Which part of Yorkshire? Not the part I grew up in!   We didn't have pumpkins for lanterns either, and we didn't do trick or treating - instead we had 'Mischief Night' which was 4th November and was in celebration of Guy Fawkes planting the gunpowder in the HP  We use to do stuff like put treacle on doorknobs, swap gates round etc.


Tied up door handles to gates lol


----------



## Kaylz

Up here in Scotland they are very rarely referred to as turnips they are neeps x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Hope that didn't seem offensive.


Not at all Carol, not offended, you were right. Momentarily got my head in a tangle over which was what & from where!^


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Up here in Scotland they are very rarely referred to as turnips they are neeps x


Hi Kaylz.....wondered how long it would take for you to join this thread! Well, Neep is now another root veg we can add to the list! We live & learn every day eh?! x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Up here in Scotland they are very rarely referred to as turnips they are neeps x


Yep, but think they have gone up a lot in price. Sliced fingers when peeling as well


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Yep, but think they have gone up a lot in price. Sliced fingers when peeling as well


Haven't bought one in a while as my mum doesn't like them me on the other hand loves them nae sliced fingers but the last neep we had was very hard and flew across the kitchen when trying to cut it in half haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> Which part of Yorkshire?


Leeds.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> There are times I make stuff up, but most of the time my recipes come from these following websites.
> Diet Doctor
> I Breathe I'm Hungry
> Low Carb Yum
> Ditch The Carbs
> I found turnip doesn't have a strong flavour so works perfect as a potato replacement.


Thanks a bunch @mark. Think I'll post an email to them.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Leeds.


That's about 15 miles away from where I grew up  T'big city, we used to call it - we went there for our family holiday once a year, to see whatever family film was the big hit of the moment (Oliver, Sound of Music, Mary Poppins) and my Dad would treat us to the soundtrack 

Sorry, I'm being guilty of thread drift, I will stop now!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Breadcakes in Yorkshire. Well, apart from Brighouse, where we called them white, brown or currant teacakes  We also called the big orange things turnips, I was quite grown up before I think I ever saw a proper turnip and found out they were different!
> 
> My Mum used to try and get me to eat them by mashing them in with my potatoes, but I didn't like the flavour and didn't eat them that way for years after leaving home! Now I think it's a tasty combination


I use prefer to eat them raw.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Now the big orange ones, that's what I'd call a swede! Turnips round here are small and white.


I call the small round ones white turnip.


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Which part of Yorkshire? Not the part I grew up in!   We didn't have pumpkins for lanterns either, and we didn't do trick or treating - instead we had 'Mischief Night' which was 4th November and was in celebration of Guy Fawkes planting the gunpowder in the HP  We use to do stuff like put treacle on doorknobs, swap gates round etc.


I am from North Yorkshire We definetly called them Turnips. Never heard of Swede till I was about 30 .


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner, can I intrude here plz to ask a question? My waking bgl today was 5.0 then pre brunch it was 5.2. 

I had 2 rashers turkey bacon pan fried in a little butter, 
1 small slice of toasted Hovis nimble high fibre bread with malted dare I say it, wheat, 
+ cup black lady grey tea with slice of lemon. 

I tested 2hrs post & bgl 7.8. Tested again & it was 8.1 !!! 

Do you think it was the bread that raised my bgl? 

1 slice of bread 9.2 carbs of which 0.6g sugar.

1 rasher of turkey 1.1g carbs of which also 1.1g sugar. 

I was disappointed with meter reading as didn't expect bgl to rise that much.
My legs were wobbly & weak prior to the 8.1bgl but ok now. 

I hope you can help me out here Northerner. Thanks in advance.

Diagnosed Type 2 April  2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet & exercise only.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I call the small round ones white turnip.[/QUOTE How could u eat them raw, you must have a good set gnashes!


----------



## grovesy

I would thought out of that lot the bread is the likely culprit. Although it is low carb. Some can't tolerate the Burgen , Protein Bread, or Lidl roll. I have not tried Nimble as I associate it with airy rubbish they peddled as diet bread back in the 70's.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grovesy, how could you eat them raw?!!! You must have strong gnashes!


----------



## grovesy

They were cubes of the Turnip(Swede) not differnt to a raw carrot.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> They were cubes of the Turnip(Swede) not differnt to a raw carrot.


Ah right! I just imagined you biting into it like you would an apple  dizzy mare I is!!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I would thought out of that lot the bread is the likely culprit. Although it is low carb. Some can't tolerate the Burgen , Protein Bread, or Lidl roll. I have not tried Nimble as I associate it with airy rubbish they peddled as diet bread back in the 70's.


Thank you for that Grovesy


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> My waking bgl today was 5.0 then pre brunch it was 5.2.
> 
> I had 2 rashers turkey bacon pan fried in a little butter,
> 1 small slice of toasted Hovis nimble high fibre bread with malted dare I say it, wheat,
> + cup black lady grey tea with slice of lemon.
> 
> I tested 2hrs post & bgl 7.8. Tested again & it was 8.1 !!!


That's not a big rise @wirralass, so I wouldn't be concerned  Remember that meters are not wholly accurate, and even blood drops themselves do not contain the same amounts of glucose, so a 7.8 is really indistinguishable from an 8.1 to all intents and purposes. A rise of 3 mmol/l or less after a couple of hours is perfectly within your body's capacity to deal with without causing any damage  Also, remember that other factors are at play - your blood glucose levels are not simply a direct consequence of the amount of carbs you consume, although this is obviously an important factor. Your liver also releases variable amounts of glucose itself according to other hormonal activities, time of day, hot or cold etc., so it's only when numbers are radically different before and after eating that you need to perhaps reconsider your food choices


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> That's not a big rise @wirralass, so I wouldn't be concerned  Remember that meters are not wholly accurate, and even blood drops themselves do not contain the same amounts of glucose, so a 7.8 is really indistinguishable from an 8.1 to all intents and purposes. A rise of 3 mmol/l or less after a couple of hours is perfectly within your body's capacity to deal with without causing any damage  Also, remember that other factors are at play - your blood glucose levels are not simply a direct consequence of the amount of carbs you consume, although this is obviously an important factor. Your liver also releases variable amounts of glucose itself according to other hormonal activities, time of day, hot or cold etc., so it's only when numbers are radically different before and after eating that you need to perhaps reconsider your food choices


 Thank you for replying Northener. I don't feel as concerned now having read your post. Only this afternoon I put my thinking cap on & thought about the revisions I should make to my dietary intake. Doing my best here, don't want to be paranoid about it ....but i just need to, have to, get it right....and try to feel more relaxed if that's at all possible. I know there are lots of very poorly people out there & my heart goes out to each & everyone of them which makes feel as tho i shouldnt be moaning about my bgls but sometimes I feel as if my head is going to explode with all the information that has be collated in order to progress & not let diabetes beat me. I have noticed you saying..... its not a sprint..its a marathon. I'll second that. My apologies for ranting on Northerner but thank you for listening....and thank you too forum members, you lovely peeps! Take care all.


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Haven't bought one in a while as my mum doesn't like them me on the other hand loves them nae sliced fingers but the last neep we had was very hard and flew across the kitchen when trying to cut it in half haha x


It's when you get carving knife stuck in it , dicing with whatsit to get it our.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Thank you for replying Northener. I don't feel as concerned now having read your post. Only this afternoon I put my thinking cap on & thought about the revisions I should make to my dietary intake. Doing my best here, don't want to be paranoid about it ....but i just need to, have to, get it right....and try to feel more relaxed if that's at all possible. I know there are lots of very poorly people out there & my heart goes out to each & everyone of them which makes feel as tho i shouldnt be moaning about my bgls but sometimes I feel as if my head is going to explode with all the information that has be collated in order to progress & not let diabetes beat me. I have noticed you saying..... its not a sprint..its a marathon. I'll second that. My apologies for ranting on Northerner but thank you for listening....and thank you too forum members, you lovely peeps! Take care all.


Didn't think you were moaning. Yes, I can second that sometimes head feels like exploding with all the information, and wanting to get it right. As you say, loads of poorly people out there, and I for one open my eyes and feel glad for what I have and have not, and can only say to others, hope you are as ok as you can be. I agree the support here is fantastic, and have often found that someone else's "rant" or what they think is a daft question, reflects what I don't want to open myself up to ask. You take care as well wirralass


----------



## grovesy

Carolg said:


> It's when you get carving knife stuck in it , dicing with whatsit to get it our.


I am not allowed to touch them as I am very clumsy with knives, my other half does them when I am making a casserole or soup.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Didn't think you were moaning. Yes, I can second that sometimes head feels like exploding with all the information, and wanting to get it right. As you say, loads of poorly people out there, and I for one open my eyes and feel glad for what I have and have not, and can only say to others, hope you are as ok as you can be. I agree the support here is fantastic, and have often found that someone else's "rant" or what they think is a daft question, reflects what I don't want to open myself up to ask. You take care as well wirralass


Thank you Carol x so glad that someone thinks on the same lines as myself x


----------



## Ditto

Lol at the turnip debate. Turnips are the dirty great big things we used to nick from the farmers' field for Halloween. You can tell someone's age if they had pumpkins! Never saw a pumpkin back in the day; very exotic. 

Menu for Friday 170217 
BG 6.3 @ 6.13am
Bottle water with fibre

Brunch:
Cup Mushrooms, 1/2 Cup Cheese, 2 ex.lg Scrambled in Olive Oil Eggs.
Pt Aspirin water, meds
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Couple slices Roast Beef (as ravenous).
BG 5.6 @ 3.13pm

Dinner:
Roast Beef Salad, Mayo, 1/2 tub Coleslaw.
BG 7.4 @ 8.48pm (this will be due to the sugar in the Coleslaw, so that's the last time I have that).
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
Starving again so I ate 2 cold pieces of Spam from the fridge...

First thing - 15stones 0.4pounds, equator 48 1/2 inches (watched Terry Pratchett's memorial today)


----------



## Amigo

Where do you get bottles of water with fibre in @Ditto? I need more fibre in my diet and more water!


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - porridge
L - ended up in an american diner place in Chelmsford, cheeseburger without the bun and some fries
D - was a the beer festival, very limited food choice, ended up having chili with no rice. 
About 2 half pints of beer! As I was at a festival I tend to stick to 1/3 of a pint, that way I can try more without drinking too much.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 scrambled eggs with cheese on 2 slices 50/50 toast and a cup of coffee with milk
2pmish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
D - 2 small smoked haddock fillets, 1 potato waffles, 80g petits pois and 50g coleslaw
After d - cup of coffee, milk
T - 2 mission deli wheat and white mini wraps filled with mexican pulled chicken and a cheeky wee vodka & diet coke x


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> Where do you get bottles of water with fibre in @Ditto? I need more fibre in my diet and more water!


I'm at it again. It's the way I type. Leading everybody up the garden path! It's just bottles which I fill up from the tap, because I prefer tap water to bought water plus I'm a cheapskate.  With fibre which the doctor gives me because I have Diverticulitis. I just swallow a spoonful of the fibre, Normacol it's like grit, and then chugalug the water. The combination keeps me regular and stops me resorting to prunes. Actually I could just eat a bowl of prunes and custard.


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - cooked brekkie as we was at a hotel, so I had, sausage, bacon, egg, grilled tomato and a slice of bread
L- sausage and onion sarnie and a packet of hula hoops
D - giant yorkie PhD filled with savoury mince, followed by strawberries and cream
Snack - handful of peanuts


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday was.........

B: Flat white (coffee)
L: haggis, black pudding and bacon in a large roll
D: Rump Steak, garlic mushrooms, salad and 40grms of French fries

And all the water I drank through the day turned into wine


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

yesterday was a big epiphany: milk has *sugar*, well, lactose/simple carbohydrate/sugar. I knew that, but it just was floating around my brain in denial. So... I don't know if I CAN give up yogurt, but I like black coffee as long as it's boiled (not instant) So starting yesterday my 200 mls a day of milk plus another 150ml of natural yoghurt has been reduce to just yoghurt. Maybe next week I'll re-examine my yoghurt decision... 

B - 2 boiled eggs for breakfast, and 2 slices of Warburton's protein toast. No milk in my coffee. 
L - 2 rice cakes with peanut butter and blueberry yogurt
T - kidney beans with tinned tomato and tinned ratatouille (non-chilli Chilli) with lammmb and garden peas. 

And here's a question: my husband took down two tins of garden peas from the cupboard. One was from the Co-op Loved By Us folk: 14g of carbs per 100g. The second tin was spar brand, 7g carbs for 100g. What is that all about?? They were both garden peas... We started looking on the asda website for carbs in garden peas. Even Wikipedia. There is very little consistency!! Both were in water, both said ingredients were only peas and water.  Are the food labels dependable??


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Ham & cheese omelette
L: Some peanuts
D: At pub.  Superman mixed grill with salad. Left steak as it was nuked within an inch of it's life!  Also had 1 & 1/2 pints of Doom Bar & a glass of red wine.


----------



## grovesy

SadhbhFiadh said:


> yesterday was a big epiphany: milk has *sugar*, well, lactose/simple carbohydrate/sugar. I knew that, but it just was floating around my brain in denial. So... I don't know if I CAN give up yogurt, but I like black coffee as long as it's boiled (not instant) So starting yesterday my 200 mls a day of milk plus another 150ml of natural yoghurt has been reduce to just yoghurt. Maybe next week I'll re-examine my yoghurt decision...
> 
> B - 2 boiled eggs for breakfast, and 2 slices of Warburton's protein toast. No milk in my coffee.
> L - 2 rice cakes with peanut butter and blueberry yogurt
> T - kidney beans with tinned tomato and tinned ratatouille (non-chilli Chilli) with lammmb and garden peas.
> 
> And here's a question: my husband took down two tins of garden peas from the cupboard. One was from the Co-op Loved By Us folk: 14g of carbs per 100g. The second tin was spar brand, 7g carbs for 100g. What is that all about?? They were both garden peas... We started looking on the asda website for carbs in garden peas. Even Wikipedia. There is very little consistency!! Both were in water, both said ingredients were only peas and water.  Are the food labels dependable??


I would say the labels would be a guide.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Lol at the turnip debate. Turnips are the dirty great big things we used to nick from the farmers' field for Halloween. You can tell someone's age if they had pumpkins! Never saw a pumpkin back in the day; very exotic.
> 
> Menu for Friday 170217
> BG 6.3 @ 6.13am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Brunch:
> Cup Mushrooms, 1/2 Cup Cheese, 2 ex.lg Scrambled in Olive Oil Eggs.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> Couple slices Roast Beef (as ravenous).
> BG 5.6 @ 3.13pm
> 
> Dinner:
> Roast Beef Salad, Mayo, 1/2 tub Coleslaw.
> BG 7.4 @ 8.48pm (this will be due to the sugar in the Coleslaw, so that's the last time I have that).
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> Starving again so I ate 2 cold pieces of Spam from the fridge...
> 
> First thing - 15stones 0.4pounds, equator 48 1/2 inches (watched Terry Pratchett's memorial today)


@Ditto. Love the 'equator' expression! As for Coleslaw, have you not tried making your own? I can't recall who, but someone on here does make their own - maybe they'll pick this up x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 slices of toast (Burgen bread)
L - KFC hot wings, fries, coleslaw, pepsimax (naughty but delicious!)
D - Parmesan cheese and tomato on Burgen toast
S - 4 Scottish oatcakes and caramelised onion cheddar


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> @Ditto. Love the 'equator' expression! As for Coleslaw, have you not tried making your own? I don't recall who, but someone on here does make their own - maybe they'll pick this up x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Sainsburys do a natural Skyr, it says 'reduced sugar' in the blurb, but the ingredients only list the yogurt, so I assume the sugars are the naturally occurring ones in the milk.(4g per 100g)
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/arla-skyr-natural-450g
> I haven't tried it, I was tempted, but decided on my usual Fage Greek yogurt in the end.


@Robin. Yesterday I bought the Skyr 450g yogurt mixed with honey, from Asda. Fat free & high protein and as you say, it's reduced sugar. Very thick & creamy & deliciously yummy, thanks also @NorthernerAlso bought a 500g KOKO yogurt, dairy free, says free alternative to yogurt made with coconut milk and yogurt cultures. Added calcium  + vitamins D & B12. *Yet to try.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Robin @Northerner. Arla do a Skyr drink too, 350ml Icelandic style yogurt. Carbs per 100g 8.3 of which 7.7 sugars. I bought the blueberry & blackcurrant. A small glug at a time sounds OK to me?


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> There are times I make stuff up, but most of the time my recipes come from these following websites.
> Diet Doctor
> I Breathe I'm Hungry
> Low Carb Yum
> Ditch The Carbs
> I found turnip doesn't have a strong flavour so works perfect as a potato replacement.


@Mark Parrott. 3 guesses as to who bought Burgen bread yesterday?


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 1 kingsmill cinnamon and raisin toastie
9:5ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - bacon, mushrooms and mayo on 2 slices 50/50
2ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
T - 2 burgers, 2 yorkies a massive pile of bean sprouts and some gravy 
After t - cup of coffee, milk and some diet coke that will no doubt get wasted as can't seem to even make it through a tin of juice nowadays x


----------



## Ditto

Wirralass I'm far too lazy to make my own coleslaw!  I'd quite like to see the recipe though. I never go to the recipes thread, it might be there...

Menu for Saturday 180217
BG 5.9 @ 8.27am
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
250g Cottage Cheese.
Pt Aspirin water, meds
BG 6.2 @ 11.52am

Snack: 1/2 Roi De Trefle Camembert 125g
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Lunch:
Steak with bit of mustard, 1 Cup Green Beans, knob butter.

Dinner:
2 Beef Grills, 2 ex.lg. Fried Eggs.
BG 5.3 @ 9.59pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing - 15stones 0.4pounds - Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## Mark Parrott

Coleslaw is dead easy if you have a food processor with a slicing attachment thingy.  Basic coleslaw is just shredded cabbage & mayo.  I tend to add some shredded carrot & onion & spice it up a bit with a spoonful of horseradish.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Wirralass I'm far too lazy to make my own coleslaw!  I'd quite like to see the recipe though. I never go to the recipes thread, it might be there...
> @Ditto. See COLESLAW in general message board.
> 
> Menu for Saturday 180217
> BG 5.9 @ 8.27am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> 250g Cottage Cheese.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> BG 6.2 @ 11.52am
> 
> Snack: 1/2 Roi De Trefle Camembert 125g
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Lunch:
> Steak with bit of mustard, 1 Cup Green Beans, knob butter.
> 
> Dinner:
> 2 Beef Grills, 2 ex.lg. Fried Eggs.
> BG 5.3 @ 9.59pm
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing - 15stones 0.4pounds - Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> @Ditto. Love the 'equator' expression! As for Coleslaw, have you not tried making your own? I can't recall who, but someone on here does make their own - maybe they'll pick this up x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 20.02.2017
Waking bgl: 6.7  2nd test 7.9!

Brunch: 1 slice burgen bread toasted
Cup cappuccino 2 sweeteners 
Post Brunch: bgl: 5.1

Bgl pre eve.meal: 5.4
1 Pork Cumberland sausage - 83% meat
1 large poached egg
Tablespoon Skyr honey yogurt + 8 blueberries 
1 Garlic capsule
Water
Post meal bgl 3hrs : 5.1

Late snack!

Final bgl: 5.2

500mls water throughout the day
Prescribed meds.

Diagnosed Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Manda1

Morning all ..yesterdays menu was 
B..two slice nimble toast with peanut butter 
L..two chicken breast one roast potatoe some stuffing and a few peas 
T...cauliflower cheese and four squares of dark chocologic chocolate
Snack ... Two ryvitas covered in saint agur ... Lush x


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Morning all ..yesterdays menu was
> B..two slice nimble toast with peanut butter
> L..two chicken breast one roast potatoe some stuffing and a few peas
> T...cauliflower cheese and four squares of dark chocologic chocolate
> Snack ... Two ryvitas covered in saint agur ... Lush x


Mmmmmm!


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - I had a ham Ploughmans for lunch at Chatham Docks, was really happy when It came out with a nice slice of seedy bread instead of the usual baguette!
D - Roast beef, yorkie pud, veg and 2 small roasties, followed by a profiterole dessert
S - Peanuts


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Loaded bacon sarnie on Burgen
L: Still full from bacon sarnie!
D: Roast chicken, roasted veg, a bit of stuffing & gravy
Pud: 1 choc & peanut butter cup
G&T.


----------



## MikeTurin

I've eaten a lot But especially the Apple and Squash custard made by my mom. It's quite different by the one you'll find in American recipes. It' made with apples, pumpkins, some almond biscuits, cocoa, and eggs.


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeTurin said:


> I've eaten a lot But especially the Apple and Squash custard made by my mom. It's quite different by the one you'll find in American recipes. It' made with apples, pumpkins, some almond biscuits, cocoa, and eggs.


I see you mentioned pumpkins! There's been a bit of a humorous debate recently about pumpkins turnips swedes hilariously funny! So what's your definition of a pumpkin Mike?!


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeTurin said:


> I've eaten a lot But especially the Apple and Squash custard made by my mom. It's quite different by the one you'll find in American recipes. It' made with apples, pumpkins, some almond biscuits, cocoa, and eggs.


That sounds deliciously yummy!


----------



## Ditto

Wirralass, excellent BG readings. 

Menu for Sunday 190217 
BG 6.2 @ 10.42am
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
Cup Green Pepper, 2 Beef Grills, 4oz Brie.
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Lunch: 
Roast Chicken Salad with 4tbs Mayo and Olive Oil.
BG 5.4 @ 3.45pm
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner:
4/5 Lamb Chops, 2 Cups CauliRice with 1/2 tub single cream!
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing - 15stones 0.4/6pounds / Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 1 kingsmill cinnamon and raisin toastie
9:45ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 1 mission deli wheat & white mini wrap with 3 slices oak smoked ham, 90g cucumber and some mayo and a kit kat chunky peanut butter
2ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, some gravy and 50g coleslaw
After t - cup of coffee, milk and some sf irn bru x


----------



## MikeTurin

wirralass said:


> I see you mentioned pumpkins! There's been a bit of a humorous debate recently about pumpkins turnips swedes hilariously funny! So what's your definition of a pumpkin Mike?!


Normally is used this type of pumpkin that is used to make foods. It's the 'Neapolitan' cultivar or 'Albenga' cultivar.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...group_-_neck_and_trombone_mature_squashes.jpg

There are other cultivars, of course, but normally my mom uses these to cook.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Wirralass, excellent BG readings.
> 
> Menu for Sunday 190217
> BG 6.2 @ 10.42am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> Cup Green Pepper, 2 Beef Grills, 4oz Brie.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> 
> Lunch:
> Roast Chicken Salad with 4tbs Mayo and Olive Oil.
> BG 5.4 @ 3.45pm
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Dinner:
> 4/5 Lamb Chops, 2 Cups CauliRice with 1/2 tub single cream!
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing - 15stones 0.4/6pounds / Tum - 48 1/2


@Ditto. Thank you, your doing well yourself too, constant mind bogling isn't it but worth it. Take care you!


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeTurin said:


> Normally is used this type of pumpkin that is used to make foods. It's the 'Neapolitan' cultivar or 'Albenga' cultivar.
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...group_-_neck_and_trombone_mature_squashes.jpg
> 
> There are other cultivars, of course, but normally my mom uses these to cook.


Thanks for the images of a pumpkin from your neck of the woods! Never seen a pumpkin like that, it is differen but if your mum makes good of it then Whoa! Hello @Northerner @grovesy @Mark Parrott @mikeyB @Carolg  & others i can't recall names, I'm sorry.  Mike, our vegetable debate is on this thread pages 46-48 click top of this page if you're interested. Take care


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 slices Burgen toast
L - mini shredded wheat
D - meatballs in gravy, mash, broccoli, carrots, leeks, cabbage
S - choux bun


----------



## ianbilly

B- Poached Eggs & 1 slice Burgen Toast, Skyr & Strawberries
L- Chicken Salad, Pork Sratchings
D - Home made Chilli


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Trying out unsweetened almond milk in my coffee today. The jury is still out.

yesterday: 
B- egg mayo on Protein bread, black coffee 
L- Half tin of Heinz Minestrone soup (12 carbs?!) and 2 slices of protein bread with Dairylea light, blueberry yogurt. 
T- Butter beans, sweet corn, garden peas, and tomato cucumber mix 
S- Hard boiled egg and gherkins (who knows why! just fancied that)


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Greek yoghurt with berries & seeds
L: Chicken tikka salad & Atkins choc wafer
D: Beef stir fry
Pud: bar of 85% cherry filled choc


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
B..two slices nimble toast with marmite
Mid morning ... I pack of cheddars
L..two slices of soda bread .. Mistake as was 5.0 before then 8.0 an hour and a half later .. Tested at two hours after and had gone up to 8.9.
D.. Roast pork , one roast potato, one yorkie and mixed veg followed by a yogurt.
Tested two hours after and was 3.9 so had two rich tea biscuits before bed


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 20.02.2017
Waking bgl 5.1

Pre breakfast: 5.4
Late Breakfast. 1 slice burgen bread toasted,
1 extra large egg  (2 yolks..again!) Poached.
Tablespoon full fat yogurt (experimenting!) + 1 diced strawberry

Post breakfast bgl & pre lunch bgl 6.4

L. Prawn cocktail on bed of mixed salad leaves
1 Ryvita wholegrain cracker bread (carb 3.5g of which 0.3g sugar..fat 0.2g...fibre 0.4g...protein 0.6g
1 naughty chocolate eclair (bad choice!) But Oh it did satisfy my sweet taste buds)
Post lunch bgl 7.0

Pre evening meal Bgl 5.8 @ 8pm!
2 grilled pork Cumberland sausages
Cauliflower, broccoli & carrot mash with melted cheese on top then grilled til crispy, red onion gravy
Pud. Mango & lime compote with 1 Ryvita spiced apple & chutney flavour cracker.(New on Asda's shelves)
Post meal 3 hours later bgl 5.8

Lots of water throughout the day

N.B. Nil skinny cappuccino, skinny lattè, decaf or lady grey or decaf coffee for me yesterday! ( experimenting!)

Final bgl 5.7


----------



## Drummer

bacon and eggs
coffee with cream and Lidl protein roll with ham and tomato as BG 4.9 late afternoon and feeling cold
salad with beef, berries and cream


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Yesterday 20.02.2017
> Waking bgl 5.1
> 
> Pre breakfast: 5.4
> Late Breakfast. 1 slice burgen bread toasted,
> 1 extra large egg  (2 yolks..again!) hee hee!
> Tablespoon full fat yogurt (experimenting!) + 1 diced strawberry
> 
> Post bgl breakfast & pre lunch bgl 6.4
> 
> L. Prawn cocktail on bed of mixed salad leaves
> 1 Ryvita wholegrain cracker bread (carb 3.5g of which 0.3g sugar..fat 0.2g...fibre 0.4g...protein 0.6g
> 1 naught chocolate eclair (bad choice!) Oh but it did satisfy my sweet taste buds)
> Post lunch bgl 7.0
> 
> Pre evening meal Bgl 5.8 @ 8pm!
> 2 grilled pork Cumberland sausages
> Cauliflower, broccoli & carrot mash with melted cheese on top then grilled til crispy
> Red onion gravy
> Pud. Mango & lime compote with 1 Ryvita spiced apple & chutney flavour cracker.(New on Asda's shelves)
> Post meal 3 hours later bgl 5.8
> 
> Water throughout the day
> 
> N.B. Nil skinny cappuccino, skinny lattè, decaf or lady grey or decaf coffee for me yesterday! ( experimenting!)
> 
> Final bgl 5.7


Not fair how comes you get all the double yolker's, a few times when we still had the dog before she had to be put to sleep when she was ill she got scrambled eggs and she always ended up with double yolkers  lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - Burgen toast with peanut butter
L - Smoked haddock and spinach
T - cheese and tomato toast, banana and yoghurt


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 1 toasted waffle with 20g peanut butter
9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 1 mission deli wheat and white mini wrap filled with parma ham, cucumber and coleslaw and half a 100g pot coconut chunks
2ish - cup of coffee, milk and 4 squares G&B 85%
T - 1.5 pork loin steaks, mashed tatties, big pile of beansprouts  and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 1 toasted waffle with 20g peanut butter
> 9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
> D - 1 mission deli wheat and white mini wrap filled with parma ham, cucumber and coleslaw and half a 100g pot coconut chunks
> 2ish - cup of coffee, milk and 4 squares G&B 85%
> T - 1.5 pork loin steaks, mashed tatties, big pile of beansprouts  and some gravy
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x


@Kayzl. Pork loin chops on my menu tomorrow


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> @Kayzl. Pork loin chops on my menu tomorrow


(ssshhh don't tell but I leave the fat on  lol) my OH has already booked my parmesan chicken for tea tomorrow haha  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> (ssshhh don't tell but I leave the fat on  lol) my OH has already booked my parmesan chicken for tea tomorrow haha  x


I'm not too keen on parmesan


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> (ssshhh don't tell but I leave the fat on  lol) my OH has already booked my parmesan chicken for tea tomorrow haha  x


You have just told the world Kaylz


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> (ssshhh don't tell but I leave the fat on  lol)


 I always eat the fat and the skin off chicken, best bit. 

Menu for Monday 200217 
BG no blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bottle water with fibre

Brunch:
4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, Cup caulirice with single cream 3 tbs, portion of roast chicken (piggy breakfast!)
Pt Aspirin water, meds

BG 5.8 @ 2.33pm
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
Dinner:
Mug coffee with 3 tbs single cream and a sweetener, Lg tin Tuna with 3 tbs Mayo, 14 Brussels sprouts.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing after prodding myself uselessly to try and get blood out - 15stones 0.4pounds / Tum - 48 1/2


----------



## Martin Canty

B & L - Bone Broth, was cooking up a new batch & just had to keep on tasting, just to make sure it was OK
D - Spaghetti Squash with Bolognaise


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I always eat the fat and the skin off chicken, best bit.
> 
> Menu for Monday 200217
> BG no blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Brunch:
> 4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, Cup caulirice with single cream 3 tbs, portion of roast chicken (piggy breakfast!)
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> 
> BG 5.8 @ 2.33pm
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> Dinner:
> Mug coffee with 3 tbs single cream and a sweetener, Lg tin Tuna with 3 tbs Mayo, 14 Brussels sprouts.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing after prodding myself uselessly to try and get blood out - 15stones 0.4pounds / Tum - 48 1/2


14 Brussels sprouts?!!!!! Goodness, ditto, is that the Atkins? Did you mash them or eat separately? I love sprouts but only 3 or 4 at a time. All I can say if it works for you then that's the main thing....no two are alike. Good 5.8 Take care


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday was...
B- Egg Mayo on sliced tomato & protein bread with almond milk in coffee (11g carbs)
L- Savory minced beef minimeal (20g carbs) 
     Then went swimming, quite hungry before Tea, so had a whole Apple  (22g carb)
T- Steak and red wine mini meal (20g carbs)
S- a square of dark chocolate (1g carb)


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg, ham, cheese slice
L: 50g peanuts, small pack of pork scratchings & Atkins choc wafer
D: Chicken & chorizo stew
Pud: 2 dark choc Lindor truffles (only 4.2g carb each)


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Mushroom & Cheese Omelet
L - 2 mini Empanadas
D - Salad with chicken breast (late dinner after Yoga)

Despite being quite restrained on the carb front I still ended up with a 6.1 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 toasted waffles and 15g peanut butter
9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 2 scrambled eggs with cheese in 2 mission deli wheat and white mini wraps
2ish - cup of coffee, milk and 4 squares g&b 85% (really not keen on it now since having Lindt 90%)
T - parmesan chicken, petits pois, 2 yorkies and a wee dollop of salad cream
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> 14 Brussels sprouts?!!!!! Goodness, ditto, is that the Atkins? Did you mash them or eat separately? I love sprouts but only 3 or 4 at a time. All I can say if it works for you then that's the main thing....no two are alike. Good 5.8 Take care


Heh! It's me just being greedy. I like them any which way up.  Shredded, fried, roast, whole, mashed with butter...Brussels sprouts come under 'other vegetables' on the Atkins, being as they are higher carb veggies. I luvs them and can eat them till the cows come home so I take advantage.  Really you're allowed 7oz of 'other vegetables' on Induction and then on Rung One you go up and can have more vegetables. I need to weigh my veg!

Menu for Tuesday 210217 
BG no blood. 
Bottle water with fibre

Brunch:
4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, 4 rashers bacon, (another piggy breakfast!)
Pt Aspirin water, meds
BG 5.8 @ 2.23pm
Bottle water throughout the afternoon.

Dinner:
Lg tin Salmon with 3 tbs Mayo, 1/2 a small onion, 8oz Mushrooms 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing: 14stones 13.6pounds / Tum - 48>>


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - mini shredded wheat
L - ham salad
D - chilli with baked courgette


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back to in a hotel for a week so most days this week is has been

B: 2 sausages, 2 bacon, 1/2 grilled tomato, mushrooms, black pudding and a slice of whole meal toast
L: a green apple
D: Subway plain chicken salad bowl with honey mustard dressing
Snack: A packet of Taytos


----------



## Manda1

So yesterday 
B.. Porridge
L.. Poached fish salad and a few sauteed potatoes
T. Two slices of nimble toast with peanut butter followed by a weight watcher yogurt 
Two dairy milk chocolates that were laying around at work I managed to avoid the apple and cinnamon cake but alas the chocolates were just too tempting ! Lol x


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - nothing
L - nothing
D - nothing

The joys of a tooth abscess!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Yesterday
> B - nothing
> L - nothing
> D - nothing
> 
> The joys of a tooth abscess!


Oh dear Stitch, nothing worse, feel for you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Heh! It's me just being greedy. I like them any which way up.  Shredded, fried, roast, whole, mashed with butter...Brussels sprouts come under 'other vegetables' on the Atkins, being as they are higher carb veggies. I luvs them and can eat them till the cows come home so I take advantage.  Really you're allowed 7oz of 'other vegetables' on Induction and then on Rung One you go up and can have more vegetables. I need to weigh my veg!
> 
> Menu for Tuesday 210217
> BG no blood.
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Brunch:
> 4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, 4 rashers bacon, (another piggy breakfast!)
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> BG 5.8 @ 2.23pm
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Dinner:
> Lg tin Salmon with 3 tbs Mayo, 1/2 a small onion, 8oz Mushrooms
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing: 14stones 13.6pounds / Tum - 48>>


Hi Ditto. I noticed your small weight loss, it's coming down slowly but surely, well done, keep it up (down!)x


----------



## Manda1

Stitch147 said:


> Yesterday
> B - nothing
> L - nothing
> D - nothing
> 
> The joys of a tooth abscess!


Oh no love hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Discount Tuesday & Wednesday - bad days - depressed & feel bad about comfort eating - diet went to pot!!!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Discount Tuesday & Wednesday - bad days - depressed & feel bad about comfort eating - diet went to pot!!!


We all have bad days, don't beat yourself up about it  Hope you are feeling brighter very soon


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> We all have bad days, don't beat yourself up about it  Hope you are feeling brighter very soon


Thank you Northerner, grateful.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> We all have bad days, don't beat yourself up about it  Hope you are feeling brighter very soon


Have to say though that my bgls didn't go above 7.1 Edited: Sorry 7.6


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Heh! It's me just being greedy. I like them any which way up.  Shredded, fried, roast, whole, mashed with butter...Brussels sprouts come under 'other vegetables' on the Atkins, being as they are higher carb veggies. I luvs them and can eat them till the cows come home so I take advantage.  Really you're allowed 7oz of 'other vegetables' on Induction and then on Rung One you go up and can have more vegetables. I need to weigh my veg!
> 
> Menu for Tuesday 210217
> BG no blood.
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Brunch:
> 4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, 4 rashers bacon, (another piggy breakfast!)
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> BG 5.8 @ 2.23pm
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Dinner:
> Lg tin Salmon with 3 tbs Mayo, 1/2 a small onion, 8oz Mushrooms
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing: 14stones 13.6pounds / Tum - 48>>





Ditto said:


> Heh! It's me just being greedy. I like them any which way up.  Shredded, fried, roast, whole, mashed with butter...Brussels sprouts come under 'other vegetables' on the Atkins, being as they are higher carb veggies. I luvs them and can eat them till the cows come home so I take advantage.  Really you're allowed 7oz of 'other vegetables' on Induction and then on Rung One you go up and can have more vegetables. I need to weigh my veg!
> 
> Menu for Tuesday 210217
> BG no blood.
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Brunch:
> 4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, 4 rashers bacon, (another piggy breakfast!)
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> BG 5.8 @ 2.23pm
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Dinner:
> Lg tin Salmon with 3 tbs Mayo, 1/2 a small onion, 8oz Mushrooms
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing: 14stones 13.6pounds / Tum - 48>>


You're doing well with your weight loss Ditto terrific!


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> So yesterday
> B.. Porridge
> L.. Poached fish salad and a few sauteed potatoes
> T. Two slices of nimble toast with peanut butter followed by a weight watcher yogurt
> Two dairy milk chocolates that were laying around at work I managed to avoid the apple and cinnamon cake but alas the chocolates were just too tempting ! Lol x


Hi Manda. Have you tried Ryvita's new Spiced Apple Chutney flavour crackers? Per portion: sats 0.04g; carbs 4.5g of which 0.2g sugar. Scrummy


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Cheese & Mushroom Omelet
D - Left over Bolognaise sauce with edamame & low carb pasta (8g per serving & actually tasted OKish)


----------



## ianbilly

B - Sardines on Burgen Toast (just fancied a change from Eggs or porridge!!)
L - Ham Salad, Pork Scratchings
D - Home made Beef Stroganoff, Courgetti instead of Rice


----------



## Ditto

Menu for Wednesday 220217 
BG 6.2 @ 6.08am 
Bottle water with fibre

Brunch:
4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, 4 rashers bacon, 1/2 Cup Tomatoes, 1/2 Cup Onion.
Pt Aspirin water, meds
BG 6.1 @ 5.02pm
Bottle water and some roast chicken.

Dinner:
Roast Chicken Salad with 4 tbs Mayo.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

First thing - - 14stones 13.8pounds Tum - 48>> Agh I gained weight! LOL just got to keep going...the weight has to come off sooner or later surely?!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Menu for Wednesday 220217
> BG 6.2 @ 6.08am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Brunch:
> 4oz grated cheese, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled, 4 rashers bacon, 1/2 Cup Tomatoes, 1/2 Cup Onion.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> BG 6.1 @ 5.02pm
> Bottle water and some roast chicken.
> 
> Dinner:
> Roast Chicken Salad with 4 tbs Mayo.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> First thing - - 14stones 13.8pounds Tum - 48>> Agh I gained weight! LOL just got to keep going...the weight has to come off sooner or later surely?!


It happens Ditto - and yes. The 1/2" is negligible Not worth worrying about. Tomorrow is another day, a new day to press on towards your target weight. Bad enough coping with D but simultaneously? A nightmare


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 1 kinsgmill cinnamon and raisin toastie
10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 2 mission deli wheat and white mini wraps with cheese and mayo
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 4 squares G&B 85%
T - 2 aberdeen angus burgers, 2 yorkies, beansprouts and some gravy
now away to have another cuppy x


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - porridge
L - porridge (its all I could face eating)
D - cod mornay and veg (OH took me to the pub to save me from cooking)


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Thursday 23.02.2017

B. Warm boiled water & slice lemon

L. Homemade chicken soup, slice burgen bread, Greek yogurt. 1/2 apple

Eve.meal
Baked salmon on bed of romaine lettuce with a celery, nuts & raisin salad (sounds a lot but it wasn't) diluted lime cordial (No added sugar)
Skyr honey yogurt & blueberries
Skinny cappuccino

Late snack (I'm always hungry before I go to bed) 2 toasted teacakes! (Bad mistake)

Before bed, warm boiled water

Water throughout the day & evening

Daily regular meds + 1 garlic capsule

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday
B: Greek yoghurt with berries & seeds
L: scrapings of cake mix (couldn't help myself)
D: (At Bruvs) Steak & kidney pie with green beans & carrots.
Only a puff pastry top.  Didn't check BG before, but 2hrs after only 5.2!


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
Br Coconut pancakes and raspberries
Lunch chicken omelette 
Dinner spaghetti bolo 
Also had coffee with cream 
Water with a splash of diluting 
Not much exercise more pottering about house. Still got my 10,000 steps in (have Fitbit) though.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - Yoghurt and banana
L - Courgette, tomato and red pepper fritatta
D - Sausages, baked beans & potato waffle


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge with peanut butter
10:30 - cup of coffee milk
D - 2 scrambled eggs with cheese in 2 slices 50/50
2:30ish - cup of coffee, milk and 4 squares g&b 85% (shouldn't have as I had to correct at dinner time but felt so down in the dumps and needed a little pick me up)
T - chicken breast fillet. 2 yorkies, petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Scrambled egg, ham, cheese slice
> L: 50g peanuts, small pack of pork scratchings & Atkins choc wafer
> D: Chicken & chorizo stew
> Pud: 2 dark choc Lindor truffles (only 4.2g carb each)


@Mark Parrott. Dark choc Lindores truffles? Choc truffles? Oh for goodness sake, I'm drooling here   You've done it again you big tease!


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> @Mark Parrott. Dark choc Lindores truffles? Choc truffles? Oh for goodness sake, I'm drooling here   You've done it again you big tease!


Tried these yesterday, they are delicious.


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - porridge
L - cheese on a toasted lidl protein roll
D - small portion plain pasta, grilled chicken and veg with BBQ sauce. Follow buy 2 lindor dark chocolate truffles.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Friday 24.02.2017
Waking bgl: 7.1

Breakfast:
Glass warmed boiled water with 1 slice of lemon.

Brunch:
2 hard boiled eggs + 1 slice toasted burgen bread.
Greek yogurt & raspberries
1 cup decaf tea + 2 sweeteners

Eve.meal:
Boil in the bag kippers on bed of baby spinach
2 baby new potatoes
Broccoli
Tblspn Mustard piccalilli 
Skyr honey yogurt
Water with meal.
1 cup of decaf tea + 1 sweetener

Glass of warm boiled water before bed

Final bgl: 4.7


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola and 125g greek yoghurt (was delicious )
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 mission deli wheat and white mini wraps filled with applewood smoked ham and coleslaw
2ish - cup of coffee, milk and 4 squares g&b 85% (really need to get this finished as prefer my Lindt 90%)
T - basa fillet, 1 potato waffle, petits pois and some salad cream oh and a dark chocolate teacake (oops chocolate twice in one day please don't tell haha)
Small vodka & diet coke and a cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

I can't post my menus for Friday and Saturday. My food addiction got the better of me. Feel so ill now.  I couldn't even tell you why I did it. No wonder I'm on that course with a view to bariatric.  I will start again tomorrow, a clean slate. Can't even blame it on being hungry. You're not hungry on low carb. Agh. Too scared to take my BG.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I can't post my menus for Friday and Saturday. My food addiction got the better of me. Feel so ill now.  I couldn't even tell you why I did it. No wonder I'm on that course with a view to bariatric.  I will start again tomorrow, a clean slate. Can't even blame it on being hungry. You're not hungry on low carb. Agh. Too scared to take my BG.



It was a blip as I said on the other thread Ditto. Don't allow yourself to be de-railed although eating mega low carb all the time must be challenging. You're not overweight enough for bariatric surgery are you? Well not unless you're only 4ft of course!


----------



## Ditto

Lol I'm 5 3...nearly 15stones. My top weight is 18stones 3pounds a number of years ago now. I feel just as fat as ever but we were looking at old photos today and falling about...I was so much fatter then. A real blimp!  I've had two half days of pigging which is better than the last year or two when the bender would have lasted a week or more at least. The D is stopping me really going to town!


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> It was a blip as I said on the other thread Ditto. Don't allow yourself to be de-railed although eating mega low carb all the time must be challenging. You're not overweight enough for bariatric surgery are you? Well not unless you're only 4ft of course!


I think I saw or read that they are using lower thresholds for Diabetics.


----------



## Ditto

At our surgery I think if you're a tad overweight you just have to ask and it's given. My daughter isn't diabetic but is the same weight or more as me and has depression and she went yesterday and they've referred her immediately. It was them wanting me to have it done that gave her the idea.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ditto said:


> I can't post my menus for Friday and Saturday. My food addiction got the better of me. Feel so ill now.  I couldn't even tell you why I did it. No wonder I'm on that course with a view to bariatric.  I will start again tomorrow, a clean slate. Can't even blame it on being hungry. You're not hungry on low carb. Agh. Too scared to take my BG.



Tomorrow is a new day 
Good days and bad days, food addiction is very hard to live with, it's not about hunger, more an emotional state. I'm an 'emotional' eater and when stressed/upset find it really hard to control . You're not alone.


----------



## mikeyB

Yesterday my grub allowance was:

B: cappuccino 
L: Melton Mowbray pork pie and a tomato
D: local made beef burger, quinoa cooked in beefstock with shallots, sugar snap peas.

I discovered the other day that the local beef, from those hairy beasts you see on Scottish postscards, is high in Omega 3, because they only ever eat grass and clover. How good is that? All the omega 3 rich local fish I eat, and now the beef, must be why my brain is in tip top condition.

There may, of course, be a flaw in this thinking...


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday
> B: Greek yoghurt with berries & seeds
> L: scrapings of cake mix (couldn't help myself)
> D: (At Bruvs) Steak & kidney pie with green beans & carrots.
> Only a puff pastry top.  Didn't check BG before, but 2hrs after only 5.2!


5.2? You did well there Mark


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - porridge with peanut butter
> 10:30 - cup of coffee milk
> D - 2 scrambled eggs with cheese in 2 slices 50/50
> 2:30ish - cup of coffee, milk and 4 squares g&b 85% (shouldn't have as I had to correct at dinner time but felt so down in the dumps and needed a little pick me up)
> T - chicken breast fillet. 2 yorkies, petits pois and some gravy
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x


Ah Kaylz, sorry you've been down in the dumps, we all have days like that now & then so understand how you feeel. Hope your spirits are more uplifted today (Sat) can't  have your bgls going haywire with stress, take care now Kaylz x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday
Br coffee with cream no sugar
Lunch bacon and egg plus mushrooms, onions and a protein roll
Dinner pork chop, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts cream and raspberries 
Water with a splash of diluting.
Dark Lindt chcocolate the chilli one yum only one block.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Yesterday my grub allowance was:
> 
> B: cappuccino
> L: Melton Mowbray pork pie and a tomato
> D: local made beef burger, quinoa cooked in beefstock with shallots, sugar snap peas.
> 
> I discovered the other day that the local beef, from those hairy beasts you see on Scottish postscards, is high in Omega 3, because they only ever eat grass and clover. How good is that? All the omega 3 rich local fish I eat, and now the beef, must be why my brain is in tip top condition.
> 
> There may, of course, be a flaw in this thinking...


How about that, you learn something new every day!


Martin Canty said:


> Haven't had one in 20 years...... Man I'm salivating at the thought of one.... Wonder where I can find crumpets in the States? Probably have to make one....


@Martin Canty. I'll send you a couple of packets of crumpets if you want them that bad! I have one toasted now & than topped with either a poached or scrambled egg nice with grilled bacon & tomato, cheers, take care


----------



## Wirrallass

ianbilly said:


> Anyone tried making Yorkshire Pudding with Coconut Flour? Up here in Yorkshire we're very particular about our National dish!!!!


@ianbilly  My sister in law is from Yorkshire, she serves Yorkshire pudding with gravy before the main course of roast beef!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grogg1 said:


> . Not tried that milk.  Is it vegan ?  I don't mind soya milk but only usually have milk in my tea as I don't eat cereal but as my taste buds change might try milk alternative as a drink.
> 
> I've only once been that low after food! That's so good but how were you diagnosed if only in the 4s?


No idea! I still wonder today why I was dx D!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> @wirralass, 47 mmol/mol (your HbA1c number) is just below what would normally prompt a diagnosis (which would be 48 mmol/mol). As such, I think you need to be vigilant, but please don't become over-anxious. Keep doing what you are doing, it's working well


Thank you Northerner


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - porridge
L - (popped to the brewery) grilled halloumi with peppers and onions and a pig in blanket
D - homemade chili with a spoon of rice
Snacks - packet of hula hoops


----------



## Manda1

Ditto said:


> I can't post my menus for Friday and Saturday. My food addiction got the better of me. Feel so ill now.  I couldn't even tell you why I did it. No wonder I'm on that course with a view to bariatric.  I will start again tomorrow, a clean slate. Can't even blame it on being hungry. You're not hungry on low carb. Agh. Too scared to take my BG.


Don't worry ditto its OK we all stray off the path sometimes and I know I certainly do x today is a new day x


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday : 
B..Two slices toast with peanut butter 
A Costa latte 
L. Chicken breast salad coleslaw 
Four squares of chocologic 
D. One med jacket spud with cheese coleslaw and the remaining salad followed by a yogurt
One pack of cathedral city cheddars


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
Peanut butter on toast
Parmesan chicken and roasted Mediterranean veg
Tiger baguette and cheese with red wine (paying for it this morning )


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: 2 slices of Burgen toasted with scrambled egg mixed with chopped up bacon
L: 2 pints of real ale.
D: Pheasant stew with broccoli & cabbage
Pud: Low carb chocolate cake & cream


----------



## Grogg1

Yesterday
B: asleep
L: Left over Okra and mushroom bhajis!
D: Chicken in a chilli & chorizo tomato sauce with 7 home made sweet potato wedges
Snack :  1/2 packet of crisps, handful of nuts and 2 glasses of wine.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

yesterday
boiled egg & slice of protein bread, mayonnaise 
multi-grain porridge with unsweetened roasted almond milk
PLAIN SCONE with butter (crafts show for the local Rurals, Damn those ladies with scones that melt in your mouth!) 
neeps, broccoli, slice of beef (trying to make up for that scone!)
a square of Lindt 90% chocolate.


----------



## Grogg1

Ditto said:


> I can't post my menus for Friday and Saturday. My food addiction got the better of me. Feel so ill now.  I couldn't even tell you why I did it. No wonder I'm on that course with a view to bariatric.  I will start again tomorrow, a clean slate. Can't even blame it on being hungry. You're not hungry on low carb. Agh. Too scared to take my BG.


I low carb  but I still get hungry if I don't eat regularly enough beside sometimes you just "fancy" something.  I ate some vegan Marshmallows because I wanted a sugary treat!  So good and first time in 3 months so I'm not going to beat myself up over it and neither should you.

It may actually be helpful to post you Friday & Saturday's food up here to remind you of what you don't want to eat again two days on the trot.  There is no shame in it, most people have a love/hate relationship with food and drink.

I find not matter what my mood I get very stressed now supermarket shopping.  It's the constant check labels,  hunt for food I can just grab or take for lunch in work and the temptation of the gorgeous cakes!  I love cakes!  I find I'm better going with a shopping list I've built up over couple of days but I just can't be arsed to do it all the time because I can be a lazy s0d!


----------



## Amigo

Just tested after a decent breakfast (high meat sausage sandwich with ketchup), coffee with milk and it's dropped from 7.6 to 6.3. Damm dawn phenomenon!


----------



## Manda1

Grogg1 said:


> I low carb  but I still get hungry if I don't eat regularly enough beside sometimes you just "fancy" something.  I ate some vegan Marshmallows because I wanted a sugary treat!  So good and first time in 3 months so I'm not going to beat myself up over it and neither should you.
> 
> It may actually be helpful to post you Friday & Saturday's food up here to remind you of what you don't want to eat again two days on the trot.  There is no shame in it, most people have a love/hate relationship with food and drink.
> 
> I find not matter what my mood I get very stressed now supermarket shopping.  It's the constant check labels,  hunt for food I can just grab or take for lunch in work and the temptation of the gorgeous cakes!  I love cakes!  I find I'm better going with a shopping list I've built up over couple of days but I just can't be arsed to do it all the time because I can be a lazy s0d!


Its true I have eaten stuff I "should not" too and today I really really really fancy a Cornish pasty but I haven't eaten any pastry dishes since diagnosis ... I have not given in to this yet ! But did buy myself a vanilla latte which is probs full of sugar ... But hey ho ...  I never said I was saintly x


----------



## Dollypolly

wirralass said:


> Yesterday Friday 24.02.2017
> Waking bgl: 7.1
> 
> Breakfast:
> Glass warmed boiled water with 1 slice of lemon.
> 
> Brunch:
> 2 hard boiled eggs + 1 slice toasted burgen bread.
> Greek yogurt & raspberries
> 1 cup decaf tea + 2 sweeteners
> 
> Eve.meal:
> Boil in the bag kippers on bed of baby spinach
> 2 baby new potatoes
> Broccoli
> Tblspn Mustard piccalilli
> Skyr honey yogurt
> Water with meal.
> 1 cup of decaf tea + 1 sweetener
> 
> Glass of warm boiled water before bed
> 
> Final bgl: 4.7



Do you only test twice in the day @wirralass.


----------



## Dollypolly

Br water 
    coffee and cream x2
    Bacon and eggs and protein roll
Lunch homemade tomato soup
Dinner pesto chicken and veg.
            Blackberries and cream.
Water with a splash of diluting.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola and 125g greek yoghurt
10ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices of 50/50 bread, few rashers bacon, 1 fried egg and some mayo
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk and a can sugar free irn bru in the last hour after spending an hour and a half in a roasting car 
(anyone notice I didn't have any chocolate today, didn't I do well lol this won't be a long term thing though  haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday. Sunday 26.02.2016
Waking bgl: 6.1

Glass warmed boiled water

Brunch: 1 boiled egg, cup decaf tea + 2 sweeteners

Evening meal: Chicken casserole, broccoli
Mandarin yogurt & blueberries
1 Garlic capsule

Cup of decaf tea + 2 sweeteners
6 mini breadsticks
Water throughout the day and evening
Daily meds

Bgl before bed: 4.6
3am bgl: 6.2

Dx T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

yesterday
Egg mayo with tomato on a slice of protein bread
Chicken & gravy minimeal and an apple
2 oatcakes and one dairylea triangle
Whole wheat Penne pasta with tinned tomatoes and ratatouille, turnip mash and sweetheart cabbage
2 Nairn's with egg mayo


----------



## ianbilly

wirralass said:


> @ianbilly  My sister in law is from Yorkshire, she serves Yorkshire pudding with gravy before the main course of roast beef!


Its the only way to serve it @wirralass ! Always as a starter before the main course with Onion Gravy.


----------



## Bryan Osborne

Breakfast nice omlette with medallion of unsmoked back bacon. Tea. ( I often have with smoked salmon no expense spared here!).
Lunch a salad with cooked chicken and a small apple.
Dinner Cauliflower Cheese (small) cwith a piece of poached white fish.
Plenty to drink during the day Tea and Coffee with Lactose free milk.

BG average for day 6.4

I walk one mile each day around the local Gravel Pit which on average drops my BG to about 5.2. My waking level is averaging 7.1 so dunno whats happening there! Creating my own sugar!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola and 125g greek yoghurt
10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee with 3 teaspoons of double cream (2 in the coffee 1 straight into the mouth lol)
D - 400g pot of cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup, 4 ryvita crackerbreads and 30g pickled onion and chive cheddar (I was STUFFED lol)
2ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee with 3 teaspoons double cream (same way as the first cuppy lol) and 4 squares G&B 85%
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois and 50g coleslaw
After t - cup of coffee, milk (pfft don't let your mother make a cuppy she makes me a common one lol )
Total carbs for the day - 85g and it's the day I've felt more full lol  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
Brunch - scrambled egg, bacon, mushrooms and a croissant
D - Roast chicken, 2 small roasties, cabbage, carrots, brussels
Supper - cheese cake and cream


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
B...nimble toast marmite 
L... Covent garden veg soup one slice of bread 
D... I piece of cod with salad 
Snacks.. Two ryvitas with a dairylee triangle and a Atkins chic mint bar


----------



## Pinktoes

B- readybrek and blueberries
L- salad with avocado 2 oat ryvita half an apple and plain yogurt
D- out. Very bad. Pizza and salad!


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - Lidl protein roll with ham and mustard, packet of cheese and onion crisps
D - Roast chicken with veg and a few chips
S - peanuts


----------



## ianbilly

B - Eggs, Bacon Skyr & Strawberries
L - Salmon Salad, Small Apple
D - Beef Chop Suey home made stir fry.


----------



## Grogg1

B: 2 sausage
L: Chicken curry
D: Chicken & Spinach
Dessert!  Home made vegan chocolate brownie!  Delicious but a massive 10.1 two hours after eating!!  I haven't been in double figures since first diagnosed and gaining control.  Thankfully 10 minutes on stepper and a respectable 6.4 when I went to bed 2 hours later.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - cinnamon & raisin kingsmill toastie
9:30 - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, 3 teaspoons double cream
D - kingsmill 50/50 roll with a boiled egg mixed with mayo and a 25g bar moser roth chocolate and a cup of coffee with milk
2:40ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, 3 teaspoons double cream and 3 squares g&b 85% (forgot I'd had chocolate with dinner)
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g cheesy mashed potatoes, 100g beansprouts and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: 2 slices of Burgen toasted with scrambled egg mixed with chopped up bacon
> L: 2 pints of real ale.
> D: Pheasant stew with broccoli & cabbage
> Pud: Low carb chocolate cake & cream


Ahem! Choccy cake & cream Like I erm, love your menu Mark  apart from real ale  Sorry don't touch the stuff!


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Cheese & mushroom omelet
D - 3 mini spring rolls & leg of chicken..... OK, the wife went to the store & bought herself some sushi & spring rolls for her dinner as I was out at a meeting and hadn't prepared dinner (original plan was to make us a salad & chicken breast when I got home)


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday





Dollypolly said:


> Do you only test twice in the day @wirralass.


No Dollypolly. I test all the usual times, only sometimes I insert pre breakfast & final bgls just for the sake of it! That's so I can see how my bgls panned out over the course of the day. It's just a personal thing.


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> No idea! I still wonder today why I was dx D!


@Grogg1. Sorry only just seen this! Re:  carton KoKo alternative to milk. The label says it is suitable for vegans.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Tuesday  28.02.17
Waking bgl: 6.3
No appetite, probably because I've a hospital appointment today  - tho not to do with D.

B. Glass of boiled water &  slice lemon
Brunch:
14g mango
Post brunch bgl: 4.9

2 cappuccinos

Pre evening meal bgl: 5.2
Eve.meal:
Chicken noodle soup (without the noodles)
1 Ryvita cracker bread
Diced mango & a big dollop of full fat yogurt
Water
3hrs post meal bgl: 4.9!

Cup decaf tea + 2 sweeteners

Water throughout the day and evening

Final bgl: 4.7

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B.. Pancake and a yogurt 
L.. Omlette with salad
T...1 slice of bread and some cheese 
Snacks ... Two ryvitas with butter


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - Toast with peanut butter
L - Cheese and onion sandwich
D - Parmesan Chicken and roasted Mediterranean veg


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - 2 boiled eggs, with peas, spinach and edaname beans
D - Chicken and veg stir fry with protein noodles
Snack - hula hoops and peanuts


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Was at my MIL's yesterday for boxing day.
> B - porridge
> L - Turkey with allthe trimmings
> Pudding - homemade trifle. Boxing day tradition of guess the booze in the trifle, this year it was Malibu soaked sponge and cherries in brandy.
> Tea time - bubble and squeak with cold meat.


Oooo Stitch, you make me feel so hungry - can't wait for Christmas dinner 2017


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> B - toasted bacon sandwich
> 
> L - home made chicken and leek pasta bake with sweetcorn and 1 potato waffle
> 
> D - salmon salad with a boiled egg
> 
> Snacks - couple of chocolates left over from Christmas


Oooo chockys! Mmmm! I've forgotten what they taste like but I can imagine!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Is this all? All day?
> 
> Menu for Monday 160117
> BG 6.2 @ 7.26 - Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast @ 10 am:
> 4oz cheese (melted), 8oz mushrooms, 4oz tomato, 2 large eggs scrambled in butter
> Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
> 
> Lunch:
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> BG 5.5 @ 5.06 pm
> 
> Dinner @ 5.15 pm:
> 2 Young's Boil In The Bag Fish in Parsley Sauce, 16oz Cauli mashed with single cream, 7oz Broccoli (stuffed, too much!)
> 
> 6.3 @ 7.15 pm
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> Mon - raspberries!
> After loo - 15 stones 7.8 pounds on the digital scales...
> Tum = <50


You do come out with some humorous quips Ditto & can guarantee you'll make me chuckle! Just a little time out from D!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Thursday - 190117
> After loo - 15 stones 4.8 pounds on the digital scales...
> Tum = 49 1/2
> Really pleased with that weight, thereagain it could go right back up again tomorrow. I know not to take too much notice, it's just for guidance. Nice feeling though when the scales show a loss.
> 
> BG 5.9 @ 7.34am - Bottle water with fibre
> Breakfast @ 10.35am:
> 250g Longley Farm Cottage Cheese.
> (Carb per 100g 2.2g of which sugars 2.1g / 104kcal)
> Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> BG 5.6 @ 12.21pm
> 
> Dinner:
> BG 5.2 @ 5.06pm
> 4 Pork Bellies, 7oz Riced Cauli with butter, 5oz Green Beans.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill before bed.
> 
> ***
> 
> Menu for Wednesday 180117
> BG 5.9 @ 6.19 - Bottle water with fibre
> Breakfast:
> Half a can of Corned Beef and 2 Eggs fried in butter.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds and a cod liver oil capsule
> Lunch:
> Bottle water throughout the afternoon.
> Half a can of Corned Beef and half a medium cucumber with mayo.
> BG 5.7 @ 4.38
> Dinner:
> Large can Salmon, 3oz Tomato, 3oz Onions.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> BG 5.4 @ 10.27 pm


Good numbers there Ditto


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Just tested after a decent breakfast (high meat sausage sandwich with ketchup), coffee with milk and it's dropped from 7.6 to 6.3. Damm dawn phenomenon!


Well done Amigo - you've just earned yourself a gold star!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee with 2 teaspoons double cream
9:40ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - boiled egg mixed with butter, mayo, salt & pepper on a 50/50 roll and a ryvita crackerbread with 40g pickled onion & chive cheddar
2ish - was looking forward to my usual cuppy and 2 squares Lindt 90% but no things didn't go my way, tested - 3, 3 jelly atrics gets me to 3.8 another 1 test the other hand - 3.7, another 1 finally - 6.6, resume normalish -  cup of roasted hazelnut coffee with 3 teaspoons double cream (obviously didn't get my chocolate)
T - 12.3 WTF  - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, 50g coleslaw and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk and a stonking headache  x


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Chicken Breast
S - 3 mini empanadas (store that sells them is right by the Post Office & I had a traumatic experience having to wait in an extremely long line to pick up the wife's packages)
D - Salad with 1/2 chicken breast (quick dinner after Yoga, will probably be similar tonight as we are going to another class)


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> L - Chicken Breast
> S - 3 mini empanadas (store that sells them is right by the Post Office & I had a traumatic experience having to wait in an extremely long line to pick up the wife's packages)
> D - Salad with 1/2 chicken breast (quick dinner after Yoga, will probably be similar tonight as we are going to another class)


Oh no, hope you're alright now. Post office queues are becoming too much these days, last time I very ventured into one there was a queue of about fifteen people - and one cashier  apparently the other three were on their lunch breaks!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grogg1 said:


> B: 2 sausage
> L: Chicken curry
> D: Chicken & Spinach
> Dessert!  Home made vegan chocolate brownie!  Delicious but a massive 10.1 two hours after eating!!  I haven't been in double figures since first diagnosed and gaining control.  Thankfully 10 minutes on stepper and a respectable 6.4 when I went to bed 2 hours later.


Hello Grogg1 not seen much of you on here lately, how are you, are you OK?


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Yesterday
> B - Porridge
> L - 2 boiled eggs, with peas, spinach and edaname beans
> D - Chicken and veg stir fry with protein noodles
> Snack - hula hoops and peanuts


Please excuse my ignorance Stitch but what are edamame beans?


----------



## Grogg1

wirralass said:


> Hello Grogg1 not seen much of you on here lately, how are you, are you OK?


Hey, Yes I'm good thanks.  I keep forgetting what I ate the day before!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: 2 slices of Burgen toasted with scrambled egg mixed with chopped up bacon
> L: 2 pints of real ale.
> D: Pheasant stew with broccoli & cabbage
> Pud: Low carb chocolate cake & cream


Pheasant stew? Now you're showing off Mark  but I like you!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grogg1 said:


> Hey, Yes I'm good thanks.  I keep forgetting what I ate the day before!!


My memory's bad too nice to see you again x


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> what are edamame beans?


Soy beans


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Soy beans


Cheers Martin


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I can't post my menus for Friday and Saturday. My food addiction got the better of me. Feel so ill now.  I couldn't even tell you why I did it. No wonder I'm on that course with a view to bariatric.  I will start again tomorrow, a clean slate. Can't even blame it on being hungry. You're not hungry on low carb. Agh. Too scared to take my BG.


I admire your honesty Ditto.


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> I admire your honesty Ditto.


Tell the truth and shame the devil that's me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of Burgen toast
L: Chicken Tikka slices & mustard mayo
S: M&S cocktail sausages
D: Sausages & Ratatouille
Pud: Low carb choccy cake (it was big.  Still got another 5 slices left)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee with 2 teaspoons double cream
9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, 2 teaspoons double cream
D - tin of mackerel mixed with mayo and pepper on a 50/50 roll and a digestive biscuit
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, 2 teaspoons double cream and 2 squares lindt 90%
T - chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g carrots, 50g coleslaw and a wee bit of gravy
After t - cup of coffee, 2 teaspoons double cream (the double cream has to be finished today that's the only reason I had it in every cuppy lol) x


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Cheese & Mushroom Omelet
D - Homemade chicken Pho with shirataki noodles


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Chicken leg
L - 3 mini empanadas on the way home from lunchtime Yoga session
D - Homemade beef Pho with homemade beef bone broth & shirataki noodles


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday was a negative calorie day

B: weetabix, 200ml semi skimmed (250cals)
D: Chicken Pho soup (350 calls)

Walked 16,350 steps

Today, a bit different 

B: Toast x 2, scrambled eggs, bacon x 2, Cumbernauld sausage x 2
L: Co op super green salad
D: Beer and Crisps in airport lounge

And I had an apple


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - scrambled egg and bacon
L - 2 croissants, muller light yoghurt
D - sausages and veg


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 400g pot cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup, 4 ryvita crackerbreads and 50g pickled onion and chive cheddar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares lindt 90%
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Toasted cheese sandwich
L: Tuna salad
D: Chicken Jalfrezi 'meal deal'
Curry was quite carby, but an increase of around 2.5mmols after 2 hours is ok by me.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - peanut butter on toast
D - gammon ham and salad


----------



## MikeTurin

Mixed salad with picked peppers and olives.
Vegetable soup woth carrots.
 Artichokes with tomato sauce and meatballs
Not shown a small apple and a kiwi


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, mik
D - 2 slices 50/50 toast a few slices of cheese and a lotus biscuit
2ish - 5 jelly atrics and a cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk then 2 squares lindt 90% (had a hypo reason for jelly atrics)
T - basa fillet cooked in tin foil with a little butter and black pepper, 1 potato waffle, 80g petits pois and a little bit of mayo
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B: Bacon and banana porridge 
D: Homemade cheese in burger with 120grms French fries 
Snack: salt and vinegar peanuts


----------



## Carolg

Darent tell you as I am at friends Will not say until at least monday


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 slices of Hovis Wheatgerm toast & butter.  11.5g carb per slice & an acceptable 2mmol rise which ain't bad for 2 slices.
L: Dragon's egg from Co-Op.  This is basically a spicy scotch egg. 10g carb.
D: Mousaka & greek salad.
Pud: 1 Lindor dark choc truffle
Drinks: 2 glasses of white wine & 4 G&T's.


----------



## Radders

B: handful of walnuts as I was starving waiting for the promised brunch at a local greasy spoon
Lunch in greasy spoon: halloumi on bed of lettuce, grilled tomatoes, large portion fried mushrooms, baked beans. Yum. Tried a 4 hour multiwave bolus for the halloumi and fat content but cancelled it after 2 hours as was around 4.2, ate a plum. (High protein meals often give me a delayed spike so I have been experimenting with multiwave boluses).
D: two crepe-style pancakes made with less flour than normal and loaded with sautéed peppers, courgettes, mushrooms, onion, asparagus, tomato and mature cheddar. Yum. Apple.
Weekend post dinner treat: a small bar of Aldi high cocoa chocolate and three chocolate Brazils from Lidl. 
Nasty high of 10.7 in the small hours, possibly a delayed reaction to the dinner or maybe my infusion site was dodgy.


----------



## Ditto

Radders are you sure it wasn't the baked beans? They spike me terrible. 

Saturday 040317 - 15stones 3.8pounds 
Tum - 49>
This is what comes of not weighing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Menu 
BG 5.9 @ 3.11am 
Bottle water with fibre
BG 5.9 @ 9.29am 

Breakfast:
2 Eggs scrambled with tbs olive oil, 4oz cheese melted over, 3 small cooked tomatoes.
BG 5.4 @ 12.03pm
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
Carton Cottage Cheese 250g 
BG 5.7 @ 5.49pm

Dinner:
3 lg Pork Chops, mound of sprouts and cauli with too much butter.
Bottle water
Tuna and cucumber pitta bread with mayo! A few crisps and a mug of tea with skimmed milk. 
BG 5.8 @ 8.12pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 6.0 @ 10.29pm


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> Radders are you sure it wasn't the baked beans? They spike me terrible.



I had the baked beans at lunchtime and the high was in the early hours so I doubt it! I am on insulin so I can manage baked beans without too much of a problem.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
9:30ih - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 bread, few rashers bacon, 1 fried egg, mayonnaise and a lotus biscuit
1:15 - 2 jelly atrics (mild hypo)
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 lincolnshire sausages (first time I've had them, they were really tasty), 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois and some gravy
Currently - cup of coffee, milk  x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday. Cleaning out the fridge day! AKA : What is This day? How old is that day? 

B- Egg & Burgen toast, coffee with almond milk
D- A beef olive, and porridge with blueberries on the side. 
T- Mediterranean veggies casserole (aubergine, courgettes, broccoli in ratatouille with parmesan)
S- cauliflower cheese


----------



## Radders

B: red grapefruit, toasted pistachios, roasted sunflower and pumpkin seeds
No lunch as breakfast was late, just a plum
D: veggie lasagne made with Dreamfields pasta, quorn, mushrooms, onion, peppers and carrots with a Bistro salad followed by chocolate & courgette cake with fresh cream and a summer fruit coulis.
Three chocolate Brazils.


----------



## Dollypolly

B bacon and eggs fried in rapeseed oil 
Lunch burgen and Philly 
Dinner pork joint and loads of veg above ground ones 
Supper scrambled eggs and feta 
My usual coffee and cream.
I've been experimenting with that and have tried lactose free cream and oatly cream as well.
Water with a splash of diluting. 
My bloods where on waking 8.2 and bed 6.6. Only one spike during the day too so it's getting better as the weeks follow.


----------



## Martin Canty

Oh, where do I start?

Friday
B - Can't be memorable because I have forgotten it, probably an Omelet
D - Vegan Pad Thai with Shirataki noodles .... Don't be too impressed as it was from a packet & was disgusting... Topped with stir fried beef marinade in soy sauce, fish sauce & chili garlic paste

Saturday
In celebration of our `16th wedding anniversary we went to Costco (necessitating a trip to our "local" Indian buffet... Local as in about 50 miles away as the Raven flies.... Don't get crows above 4K in elevation) Our favorite Indian Buffet is in Las Vegas where we will be this weekend for the NASCAR Race
L - Indian Buffet..... BG felt distinctly high; thirst, lethargy etc yet 4 hours later BG was 5.0

Sunday
B - artisan Bacon & fried Eggs
D - Steak & veggies (asparagus & Brussel Sprouts steamed & tossed in some bacon fat)


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Bacon & egg sarnie (Burgen)
L: Aldi 85% cherry filled choccy bar
D: Chicken chorizo stew
Pud: Slice of low carb choccy cake (just 1 slice left in freezer now)


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Martin Canty said:


> Oh, where do I start?
> 
> Friday
> B - Can't be memorable because I have forgotten it, probably an Omelet
> D - Vegan Pad Thai with Shirataki noodles .... Don't be too impressed as it was from a packet & was disgusting... Topped with stir fried beef marinade in soy sauce, fish sauce & chili garlic paste
> 
> Saturday
> In celebration of our `16th wedding anniversary we went to Costco (necessitating a trip to our "local" Indian buffet... Local as in about 50 miles away as the Raven flies.... Don't get crows above 4K in elevation) Our favorite Indian Buffet is in Las Vegas where we will be this weekend for the NASCAR Race
> L - Indian Buffet..... BG felt distinctly high; thirst, lethargy etc yet 4 hours later BG was 5.0
> 
> Sunday
> B - artisan Bacon & fried Eggs
> D - Steak & veggies (asparagus & Brussel Sprouts steamed & tossed in some bacon fat)



Congratulations on the anniversary!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola with a sprinkle of cinnamon, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee, milk
9:45ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 290g tin heinz chicken soup, 2 ryvita crackerbread and 40g pickled onion & chive cheddar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkshire puddings, 90g carrots, dollop of salad cream and a lotus biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk
6:15ish - 1 jelly atric (slight hypo) and a lotus biscuit x


----------



## Martin Canty

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Congratulations on the anniversary!!


Thanks, though the real celebration is this coming weekend, a long weekend in Las Vegas, Gambling, Motor Racing & good food (the Buffets make being D & eating a little easier).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Toast i think.
L: Tuna salad
D: Left over chicken & chorizo stew
Pud: 1 dark choc Lindor truffle


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - weetabix
L - peanut butter on toast
D - steak, onion rings, sweet potato fries, mushrooms.


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday - 15stones 2.0pounds 
Tum - 48 1/2

Menu 
BG 6.0 @ 7.35am 
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
Bacon and fried eggs.
BG 5.8 @ 11.56am
Pt Aspirin water, meds, cod liver oil capsule

Lunch:
Aldi Chicken salad (with a little pot of dressing) and a bag of Cashew nuts (must stop this, too many, too more-ish).
A ready prepared coffee (sachet) with dash of whole milk and 1 Hermesetas.
BG 7.1 @ 4.33pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bottle water.
BG 5.0 @ 6.59pm
Dinner @ 7ish:
Lamb shank, 7 fat Brussels sprouts with too much butter on. 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.7 @ 11.19pm


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - lidl roll with tinned red salmon and a packet of hula hoops
D - chicken breast with cheese and bacon, brocolli
S - Packet hula hoops and some peanuts


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 145g greek style yoghurt and a cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
9:45ish - cup of coffee, milk in the hospital cafe
D - 1 slice 50/50 toast, 35g pickled onion and chive cheddar and a 165g pot of peanut caramel muller light (it's not as delicious as it sounds )
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, some onion gravy and a digestive biscuit
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> Bottle water.
> BG 5.0 @ 6.59pm
> Dinner @ 7ish:
> Lamb shank, 7 fat Brussels sprouts with too much butter on.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> BG 5.7 @ 11.19pm


Hi Ditto, sorry for the diversion to the thread, but do you always take your thyroid tablet after dinner? I was just wondering because the leaflet says to take them on an empty stomach?


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Salad, was kinda old so didn't finish it
L - 2 Crab Cakes..... Serves me right for looking in the basement freezer... 19 carbs each
D - Fast food from a chain "El Pollo Loco", 2 piece fire roasted chicken with sides of broccoli & coleslaw


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ditto said:


> Yesterday - 15stones 2.0pounds
> 
> BG 5.0 @ 6.59pm
> Dinner @ 7ish:
> Lamb shank, 7 fat Brussels sprouts with too much butter on.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> BG 5.7 @ 11.19pm



Ditto: surely there's no such thing as too much butter?!?!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday- total carbs for the day was 50g 
B- cheerios and almond milk
2nd B- egg, bramley sausages, burgen toast
D- spring greens soup, beef truffle, onions & cheese
T- Chicken & vegetable casserole mini-meal 
S- Bramley sausage on burgen toast


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Toast & peanut butter
L: Chicken Tikka salad & 85% cherry fikked choc bar
D: Beef stir fry & 2 Lindor dark choc truffles


----------



## mikeyB

Yesterday was:

B: cappuccino and two ginger nuts
L: Brussels pâté on Ryvita, Müller lite yogurt
D: local salmon steak cooked  en papillote with tarragon butter, tomato salad and sugar snap peas. Dark chocolate Tunnock's Teacake.

Getting thinner all the time. (9kg since November) I've already noticed a reduction in insulin requirements, because the more abdominal fat (and intrabdominal fat) that disappears, the less insulin resistance there is, and that applies whether you are T1 or T2. It's like magic, this D lark.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B...toast and peanut butter
L.. Soup and a warburtons this. 
D... Fish with some oven chips and a small spoon of reduced sugar beans 
One yogurt and two biscuits 
Frankly I am getting so bored of this diet regime .... Today I hate having the d and feel miserable


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - Egg sandwich (burgen bread), tyrell veg crisps
D - Homemade chicken curry with a few prawn crackers
Snacks - it was a friends birthday in the office so there was the inevitable cakes about, but its good cos she took me to the shops with her and I had a chocolate eclair!


----------



## Sara W

Yesterday: 

B:  Bowl of fromage frais with a dessert spoon of my homemade wild plum jam (v little sugar in it)

L: Half a can of chicken soup thinned with home made chicken stock (bone broth) + parlsey. 

Late teatime after the dog walk: one slice of ProPlus oat bread (dark and dense, has chia etc in it), with some Stilton cheese. About 6 grapes

D: Chicken salad (I'd roasted the chicken Monday night), about a quarter of the chicken - with a salad of diced cucumber, heart of a little gem, a few leaves of endive, half an avocado, and three v small tomatoes. French dressing (my own). A few more grapes (given to me, I don't waste food...)


B this morning:  Omlette made with 2 large free range eggs, flavoured with half a courgette and two slices of smoked streaky bacon (diced and sauted in olive oil), on a sliced grilled tomato. Fresh herbs.


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Crab cakes (19g carbs in each) & tartar sauce..... won't tell you how many but needless to say I felt like c**p for most of the day
D - After Yoga small bowl of salad (lettuce, radicchio, tomatoes, gorgonzola topped with a home made dressing of apple cider vinegar & EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - chicken mayo in 2 slices 50/50 bread and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 1/2 pork loin steaks, 100g beansprouts, 120g mashed cheesy tatties and some gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Radders

B: small banana mashed with ground flaxseed, cinnamon and soya milk left to soak so it's like porridge, and a few walnuts
Mid morning to stave off an impending hypo: sultana box (10g carbs)
L: Graze box, small apple (not sure what type, they're Sainsbury's taste the difference and very tasty), three individual mature cheddar portions
Afternoon: Nature Valley protein bar before cycle home
D: large salad: Romaine, fresh basil, celery, carrot, red pepper, cucumber, cherry tomatoes marinated in olive oil, lemon juice, lo-salt, pepper and oregano, pine kernels, borlotti beans, peanut butter.
Raspberries, blueberries and fresh cream.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - Burgen toast with peanut butter
L - cheese and onion sandwich and a mini pork pie
D - Parmesan chicken with roasted courgette, tomato and mushrooms


----------



## Radders

B: one protein Weetabix, a spoonful of Swiss style muesli, a generous spoonful of flaxseeds with soya milk
Mid morning: sultana box
L: Graze box, 2 plums
Afternoon: Nature Valley bar
No dinner as was doing a basal test. 
Supper: small banana and handful of peanuts

Hypo in the night; previous two nights  I had a significant rise overnight so missing dinner obviously not good for me!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee, milk
9:45ish - up of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - chicken mayo in 2 slices 50/50 bread
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, some chicken gravy and a lotus biscuit 
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## paul.johnson

B. 2 slices toast  Hovis wholemeal medium  30 carbs
D. Ham sandwich 3 slices 45 carbs
T . New Potatoes Kale Carrots Chicken Coujons  100 carbs
Lots of coffee in between lol


----------



## Martin Canty

L -Mushroom & cheese omelet
D - Nothing, wasn't hungry


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B peanut butter on Burgen bread
L 2 croissants
D homemade meatballs with lots of veg.


----------



## Manda1

Today 
B...two slices nimble toast with peanut butter and small banana 
L... Beef stew with carrots and broccoli weight watcher yogurt 
T... Two slices nimble bread tuna and cucumber
One jelly with cream 
Snack two finger dark choc kit kat


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.  Always at my Bruv's on a Thursday night, so something carby/sugary is usually involved (despite he is also T2).
B: Toasted cheese sandwich (1 slice Burgen)
L: Tuna mayo salad
D: Pork chop, kidney, carrots, brocolli & a parsnip
Pud: Slice of strawberry & kiwi flan with extra thick double cream.
How I only ended up with a 6.1 I don't know!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday 
B- boiled egg, coffee, bramley apple sausage 
Dinner at Ask Italian: Melanzane al Forno, Sea Bass Al Forno, Sauvignon Blanc Doc
No ice cream at the theatre.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 150g greek style yoghurt and 8g cocoa powder mixed in (yum ) cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 6 slices spicy chorizo and mayonnaise on 2 slices 50/50
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares lindt 90%
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, 160g cauliflower, wee drop of gravy and a lotus biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Sara W

Yesterday:
B: Two Waitrose chorizo sausages, a mushroom or two and three cherry tomatoes, one hash brown from the farm shop, all topped with a fried egg. Cup of strong real coffee with lots of milk and a v little Truvia
L: one slice of toasted Vogel with some guacamole and 3 or 4 cherry tomatoes,  c2.30.
D: chicken stir fry (my own. not from a packet). No noodles or rice! lots of beansprouts, pepper etc
     then a few wheatmeal thins (Waitrose own, 4 iirc) with a little butter and some Red Leicester cheese
    No dessert.... but
Late: I was caving something sweet and unctuous, and had lots of Dutchy full cream milk in the fridge... - so I indulged in a small bowl of Jordan's muesli before bed, and a hot drink of Robinson's Blackcurrant ("no aded sugar").
Mistake - my glucose reading was 18.2 this morning!

Today:
B: pretty much the same as yesterday (very good!) but only one chorizo sausage
L:  Waitrose taramasalata (not the pink dyed stuff) with one slice of Vogel, toasted.
I felt a bit light headed after my dog walk (back at 6pm) and my 6.30pm reading was 5.6 - the lowest since diagnosis! - so I had six small red grapes. That worked!
D:  Lamb's liver, sautéd with thyme and garlic, quite a lot of sprouting broccoli, and a good portion of spinach.
      An hour later I had a bowl of creamy yoghurt with a good spoonful of my wild plum jam on it (not much sugar in my jams). I did an 11pm reading which was 15+  

I was meant to up my insulin again today as most readings are still over 10, but I didn't, given the one 5.6 reading...


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday 
All day breakfast for lunch. (Fried egg, mushrooms, tomato, bacon, sausage)
Ratatouille and steak mince with onions for tea.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Slice of toast
L: Cheese & tomato toastie
D: For reasons I can't explain, just wasn't hungry.


----------



## Radders

Bit of a blowout Friday! 

B: mashed banana with ground flaxseed, Brazils and soya milk
Mid-morning: plum, 3 pieces mature cheddar (was part of my packed lunch but I was hungry!)
L: graze box, plum
Snack before cycle home: Nature Valley protein bar
Snack to line stomach before consuming a dry Martini & sugarfree cloudy lemonade: Brazil's & 2 plain chocolate digestive thins
D: Indian takeaway: half each of 3 side dishes: sag paneer; veg curry; garlic mushrooms, 3 poppadums.  Our takeaway are very good, I specify no potatoes or sugar and low salt and they generally oblige. 
(They also have an inventive name: Wellindian, which works even better when you know that it's in Welling). 
Half a bottle of dry rose wine
3 Lindors: plain, milk and hazelnut
3 chocolate Brazils


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I had a bit of a blow out, so I can't eat till wednesday.

B: Weetabix with 175ml of semi skimmed milk
L: Stoats Dark Chocolate & Orange flapjack bar
D: Baked Camenbert with 2 slices of granery bread, 4oz fillet steak, 4 King rawns in Pil Pil sauce, 100grm of french fries, 50grm Spinach, Mandarin orange cheese cake, 2 bottles of cote's de Rhone white wine and a bottle of Amarone (wine was shared with my wife)


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds like you can't drink either, you seem to have exceeded your weekly allowance in one night.


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Yesterday
> B...toast and peanut butter
> L.. Soup and a warburtons this.
> D... Fish with some oven chips and a small spoon of reduced sugar beans
> One yogurt and two biscuits
> Frankly I am getting so bored of this diet regime .... Today I hate having the d and feel miserable


@Manda1. Hi. My sentiments exactly Manda on more days than I want, unfortunately D works in mysterious ways too! sometines want to kick it into touch! Chin up if you can x


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B... Porridge even though it spikes me somewhat had no testing strips so couldn't tell ...
L.. Two sausages one Yorkshire pud and some peas 
T.. Two slices nimble with tuna and cucumber and a orange yogurt 
Went out with the girls after work some ate I didn't sat opposite a fellow type 2 who ate creamy Mac and cheese plus some garlic bread followed by choc fudge cake and I was well jell ... Just saying ... I stuck to two glasses of white wine ... Booo


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt with 6g cocoa powder mixed in and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - boiled egg mixed with butter, mayo and pepper in 2 slices 50/50
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares lindt 90%
T - ovenbaked basa fillet done in a little butter and pepper, 2 yorkshire puddings (was meant to be potato waffle but there wasn't any in the freezer oops lol) 80g cauliflower, 40g petits pois, little dollop of mayo and a dark chocolate teacake
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Sals75

Got to tell you I have tried waffles following your recommendation and very pleased to say they don't do horrible things to my levelsYum. 



Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 toasted waffles and a bournville cadbury highlights
> D - chicken and bacon sandwich filler on a 50/50 roll and a 25g bar 70% chocolate
> T- parmesan chicken fillet, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois and some salad cream, lets just say it's a good job chicken has no carbs as that fillet was a beast lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Sals75 said:


> Got to tell you I have tried waffles following your recommendation and very pleased to say they don't do horrible things to my levelsYum.


Awww good I'm glad  I would have felt awful if they had haha, I got fed up of them so as you might have noticed I'm on granola everyday now  x


----------



## Sals75

Kaylz said:


> Awww good I'm glad  I would have felt awful if they had haha, I got fed up of them so as you might have noticed I'm on granola everyday now  x


Was it your post I read you had tried cinnamon toasties or something like that? What did they do to your levels. There is only a certain amount of porridge I can eat and I need quick and simple breakfasts!


----------



## Kaylz

Sals75 said:


> Was it your post I read you had tried cinnamon toasties or something like that? What did they do to your levels. There is only a certain amount of porridge I can eat and I need quick and simple breakfasts!


Yeah kingsmill cinnamon and raisin they are just under 27g carbs per toastie if I remember rightly they didn't really effect me at all really, I was getting fed up with plain greek yoghurt so friday and saturday morning I had cocoa mixed in with it and this morning I had Skyr yoghurt with honey with my granola x


----------



## Kaylz

Honey'd out today but OMG was lush 
Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey (with surprising results I thought it would go dreadfully wrong) up of coffee,milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - fried egg with some mayo on 2 slices 50/50
2:20ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, 2 squares lindt 90% and a dry ryvita (was sitting at 4.1)
T - 3 lincolnshire sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g cauliflower, 80g broccoli and some gravy (OH had no veg tonight as he hates both)
Currently - away to have another coffee  x


----------



## Bryan Osborne

I admit my BG was up at 8.5 on waking yesterday after eating late. BUT every cloud has a silver lining. Last night Turkish Kebab Salad, up this morning BG at 6.8 so I had Eggs and Lean Bacon. Lunch a piece of Pollock caught by my own hand off Weymouth on Friday. Sauce mad of Cheese, Ginger, Dill, Shallots and Lactose Free Cream and Turmeric. Not checked BG since before Lunch at 2pm yet but "optimistic!"


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: 1 slice of toast
L: 2 hot & spicy chicken wings from the hot counter at Tesco
D: Chicken Jalfrezi, chicken pakoras, Bulgar Wheat & 2 poppadoms (all from Aldi)
Pud: 2 Green & Blacks chocolates from a mixed pack of minis.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - peanut butter on Burgen toast, muller light yoghurt
L - Plain omelette
D - cheese & Ham Salad
Night snacks - pork scratchings, tunnocks dark chocolate tea cake, Brazil nuts.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday
B, Egg, mayo, & rice cakes with coffee & almond milk
L, 3 bean mixed in garden vegetable salad 
T, Courgette & carrots (with a liquorice tasting herb, good combo) also sweetheart cabbage, penne pasta (just 4 noodles) mixed with cheddar and kidney beans.
S, 10 almonds plus one square of Lindt dark choc & orange flavour


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: 2 sausages, 3 bacon, fried egg, fried tinned tomatoes & 1 slice of Tesco high protein bread.
L: Small bag of pork scratchings.
D: Massive pork chop, carrots, kale & cauli/turnip/butternut squash/sweet potato mash (with added butter, cream & wholegrain mustard)
Pud: 3 home made Brandy truffles.


----------



## Dollypolly

Lunch soup, youghurt and blueberries 
Dinner Jacobean and veg and 2 small new potatoes 
Supper blueberries 
Coffee and cream of a morning and diluting juice in my water throughout the day. I aim for a litre


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
10ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - chicken mayo in 2 slices 50/50 bread
2ish - cup of coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois and a wee bit of salad cream
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 croissants
D - cheese & ham salad slice of Bergen bread
Night snacks; packet wotsits, maltesers, Brazil nuts


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B.. Porridge 
L.. Beef hotpot with cabbage and carrots ... Small tub of custard 
T.. Two slices wholemeal bread 9 carbs a slice with tuna and a yogurt 
Tested two hours later bg was 4.8 so had a freddo


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday
B - Porridge
L - Egg mayo sandwich on burgen bread, vegetable crisps and a cherry yogurt
D - sausages, spoon of mash served in a giant yorkie pud with onion gravy
Snacks - Peanuts


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Greek yoghurt with berries, nuts & seeds
L: 3 tuna fritattas & a pumpkin seed 9 bar
D: Pesto chicken casserole with olives & feta (my favourite Diet Doctor recipe)
Pud: 3 home made Brandy truffles


----------



## Dollypolly

I love the pesto chicken but no olives can't stand them @Mark Parrott. Even the kids love it lol!!! It's my new comfort food because I now can't tolerate pasta for mac cheese. 

Yesterday 
Breakfast coffee and cream 
Lunch chicken tikka and cauliflower rice 
Dinner LCHF pizza. 
Supper blackberries and cream


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - chicken mayo in 2 slices 50/50
2:45ish - cup of coffee, milk and 2 squares lindt 90%
T - 1 1/2 pork loin steaks, 100g mashed potato, 100g beansprouts, some gravy and a digestive biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Radders

B: lizi's granola & flax with soya milk
L: graze box, plums
D: large salad with grated mature cheddar, failed aquafaba chocolate mousse with strawberries and creme fraiche


----------



## Mark Parrott

Dollypolly said:


> I love the pesto chicken but no olives can't stand them @Mark Parrott. Even the kids love it lol!!! It's my new comfort food because I now can't tolerate pasta for mac cheese.
> 
> Yesterday
> Breakfast coffee and cream
> Lunch chicken tikka and cauliflower rice
> Dinner LCHF pizza.
> Supper blackberries and cream


I couldn't eat an olive on it's own but can handle them mixed in with something else.  And that's green olives.  Hate black ones.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt wit 6g cocoa powder mixed in and a cup of coffee,milk
9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - 1 boiled egg mixed with mayo on 2 slices 50/50
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, some gravy and a lotus biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt wit 6g cocoa powder mixed in and a cup of coffee,milk
> 9:30ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
> D - 1 boiled egg mixed with mayo on 2 slices 50/50
> 2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> T - 3 pork and leek sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, some gravy and a lotus biscuit
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x



Have you always had a fairly predictable range of meals Kaylz or just since you've been diagnosed? I notice you're not deviating from some staples but great if you're enjoying them and they're working. But get that chunky peanut butter Kit Kat soon!


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Finished a bag of wasabi almonds & another of Jerky
D - After Yoga, bowl of pulled pork which I grabbed from the freezer


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - Peanut butter on Bergen toast
L - Sausage, egg, mushrooms
D - Parmesan chicken, roasted courgette, red onion, tomato, mushrooms
Pudding - chocolate pud & cream, yum
Snacks - Brazil nuts and slice of cheese


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday
B: 2 Weetabix with 160ml of semi skimmed milk
D: Homemade Chicken and Veg soup, 375ml

Today
B: 2 Weetabik with 160ml of semi skimmed milk
D: Subway Chicken Salad Bowl with and extra 140grm of roast chicken


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday
Boiled egg with mayo on a Jacobs mixed grain crisp bread, coffee with almond milk
2 slices cold beef on 2 slices Burgen with 2 tsp mayo
Black turtle beans on kale with a slice of pork loin steak and courgettes 
1 square Lindt 90%, 10 almonds


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Martin Canty said:


> L - Finished a bag of wasabi almonds & another of Jerky
> D - After Yoga, bowl of pulled pork which I grabbed from the freezer



How is the yoga going?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Have you always had a fairly predictable range of meals Kaylz or just since you've been diagnosed? I notice you're not deviating from some staples but great if you're enjoying them and they're working. But get that chunky peanut butter Kit Kat soon!


No I used to eat all different things I loved pasta, pizza things like that but the pasta I tried after I got home from the hospital had terrible effects on my levels also my grandad doesn't like going out of the ordinary so usually wants something like sausages, steak, mince, pork etc although I am on my own for tea on Saturday so I'm already searching Tesco website for what I could make myself, will probably be fish with something though as my mum doesn't like fish so don't get to have it very often, I'm wanting a Kinder Milk Slice for after my dinner tomorrow but not sure if I'll get it so will have to wait and see if not that I have plenty bars of Moser Roth or mini Green and Blacks I could have, come to think of it I have big bars of Green and Blacks too but I can't break the squares off very well haha x


----------



## Martin Canty

SadhbhFiadh said:


> How is the yoga going?


It's going really well, thanks, my sense of wellbeing has greatly improved, feel fitter, more alert & getting more muscle definition.

In terms of helping with D, not a lot has changed, though I was not expecting miracles as I am generally under very good control.... Not sure if it's related though but my BG levels after eating tend to drop quite nicely at the 2 hour mark, remarkable as I only test if I go off the reservation

Now the clocks have changed, I'll add cycling a few times a week..... Unplanned start today when I lost one of the dogs.... She is 16 & going deaf so calling her doesn't do any good but fortunately they have all learned to come home if they get separated from me; we were reunited 10 minutes after dropping the other 2 back home & taking the bike out to look for her (she was already almost home at that point)


----------



## Sara W

Seafood is very good for diabetics Kaylz - it's rich in all the things we need to get the insulin working, esp dark-fleshed fish like mackerel, and shellfish.

it's a few days since I posted on the thread, so I'll bung in a few meals I can remember (the racing has taken over for his week!). I'm tending to have one proper meal and one 'snacky' meal, but not always at the same time of day.

Breakfasts:  I've had:
Lambs' kidneys (I slice off the meat and give the centre to the dog, same with pigs' when I can get them) - sautéd with a couple of diced brown mushrooms and finished with a grain mustard and cream sauce - I add a dash of Lea & Perrins too. Served on a toasted slice of Vogel 'antique grains' bread.
Grilled cheddar on a slice of Vogel, with sliced tomato and a little chopped spring onion
Bowl of creamy yoghurt with a large tsp of my own wild plum jam, which has v little sugar in it
Scrambled eggs with one triangular 'hash brown' (grated potato) from the farm shop, 3 or 4 cherry tomatoes just heated through, and 2/3 slices of smoked streaky

Lunches: I've had:
Stir-fried veg and prawns (whatever's in the fridge for the veg, eg Romano pepper, green beans, celery, white cabbage, mushroom etc).
Cheese omlette with broad beans/parsley, and salad with French dressing
Guacamole (home made, with olive oil, lemon and lots of garlic) with a slice of toasted Vogel; another day the rest of it with Waitrose wheatmeal thins - they do boxes with four kinds of very thin bics for cheese, which take hummus and suchlike very well. Cherry tomatoes - Waitrose do some v sweet and tasty ones on the vine

Suppers I've had:
Sausages from the farm shop (mostly meat, little filler) with red cabbage and broccoli
Sausages ditto, with sprouts and green stick beans
Cottage pie, with half each of a parsnip and a carrot diced into it, and a diced stick of celery; lots of Lea & Perrins. For the topping, I used two medium/small potatoes for the mash and made it into 'colcannon' with some leftover cooked cabbage, to bulk out the mash - very good!
Chicken livers rolled in oil and spices, sautéd with garlic and parsley. Served with grilled courgette and parsnip batons, and spinach

Any dessert has been yoghurt with a very little of my jam... though I did have a very small piece of chocolate cake last night, slapped wrist for me (I put it at the back of the fridge on diagnosis... I can't throw away food! I was born just as the war ended: there was still rationing for years!)


I've also eaten my way through a smallish silver tray of flapjack, which I invented as a self-indulgence which wouldn't spike me. I never measure stuff I invent: I just fling stuff in and cook it. I consisted of:

Start with oat flakes (farm shop, organic - not the 'quick cook' sort), oatmeal, flax seed - chia would do just as well; butter; and one or two very ripe bananas. Blend these in the mixer (you can add most of the oats after this if you want them whole, as I did... If doing this bit by hand, soften the butter first).
Transfer to a bowl and stir in a peeled apple or two diced small; quite a bit of cinnamon (or mixed spice, &/or ground ginger if you like); You will now have a very stiff mass. Add enough coconut milk as a sweetener, to get a spreadable consistency so you can fill the silver foil or metal dish you want to cook it in. Mine was about an inch in thickness and pretty stiff, and I'm glad I didn't add more coconut milk as after 30 mins in my halogen oven at medium heat, it was cooked but of a fairly soft consistency. I wouldn't have liked it any softer.

This 'flapjack' was just sweet enough to feel like a treat, even though there's no sugar in it - and it didn't spike my glucose levels... on the days I had no lunch after a big breakfast, I had a slice of this before the dog walk, and a slice when I got back in: it was pretty sustaining. I'm going to make some more tomorrow - which will no doubt be quite different! It's quite a good cake substitute, and would make a good breakfast too.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Martin Canty said:


> It's going really well, thanks, my sense of wellbeing has greatly improved, feel fitter, more alert & getting more muscle definition.
> 
> In terms of helping with D, not a lot has changed, though I was not expecting miracles as I am generally under very good control.... Not sure if it's related though but my BG levels after eating tend to drop quite nicely at the 2 hour mark, remarkable as I only test if I go off the reservation
> 
> Now the clocks have changed, I'll add cycling a few times a week..... Unplanned start today when I lost one of the dogs.... She is 16 & going deaf so calling her doesn't do any good but fortunately they have all learned to come home if they get separated from me; we were reunited 10 minutes after dropping the other 2 back home & taking the bike out to look for her (she was already almost home at that point)



Ooh, but you found her, yes?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday 
Breakfast- 1 pork & Armagh Bramley apple sausage, 20g M&S multigrain porridge w/ 100ml almond milk, And coffee with almond milk 100ml (50 for each mug)
Lunch- at a local hotel. Beautiful chicken & leek soup, then disasterous (to my post-prandial) chicken goujan wrap, with salad.
Tea- 2 boiled eggs (trying to mend the error of my ways; didn't work) 
Supper- 10 almonds & 1 square Lindt chocolate 

New day today.


----------



## Stitch147

Yestrday
B - Porridge
L - Chicken sandwich with Burgen and a packet of pom bears
D - Ham, egg, chips and salad (we always got to the pub wednesdays for dinner)
Snacks - handful of mixed nuts


----------



## Martin Canty

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Ooh, but you found her, yes?


She is safe & sound, resting in my office as we speak......


----------



## Martin Canty

Dogs dinner - Liver, real tasty treat for them & I had to try some just to make sure it was OK..... Wife pissed & moaned about the smell when she got home

D - Salmon with steamed Brussel Sprouts & Broccoli


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt, cup of cocoa
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - egg mayo in 2 slices 50/50
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, some chicken gravy and a lotus biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 slices of toast with turkey breast and cheese slice, coffee

L - egg, bacon, sausage & tomatoes, 1 slice toast, tea

D - turkey breast, kale, spicy cauliflower rice, 2 new pots and salad 

snack - chocolate biscuit


----------



## Manda1

Today I ate a load of carb filled rubbish I went to a leaving party and while I avoided the cake I succumbed to the sausage rolls. My BG was 7.8 three hours later so goodness knows what it was like earlier. The only healthy thing I ate was a tomato and that was between two slices of bread ...  Still tomorrow is another day and I will be back on it x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday
B, sliced burgen, toasted with a Tbsp of garlic herb Philadelphia spread and my boiled egg sliced on top. That was a nice change. Coffee & almond milk.
L, Scotch broth with beef. 
T, black beans and pureed cauliflower with some of that same Philadelphia. Celery, cucumbers, tomatoes salad

Using up the Philadelphia from hostessing a meeting on Tuesday, but it was really perking up what was in danger of becoming boring. A nice change, but not a long term thing because of the saturated fat. It's always something!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Stitch147 said:


> Yestrday
> D - Ham, egg, chips and salad (we always got to the pub wednesdays for dinner)
> Snacks - handful of mixed nuts



@Stitch147 &. @Kaylz 
That dinner is a good idea, I have a long day in Glasgow tomorrow 7a.m. Train (groan) and 7 p.m. To go home. 
And the granola and yogurt will travel well on the train. I'm packing a gammon salad for the lunch break. 
I love this thread!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday
B: Toast
L: Crayfish salad & a 9 bar
D: Steak & kidney suet pudding with carrots & peas
Pud: Chocolate fudge cake with strawberries & cream.

It was Thursday night at my Brothers.  He was suppose to do the treat AFTER my blood test, not the day before!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Have you always had a fairly predictable range of meals Kaylz or just since you've been diagnosed? I notice you're not deviating from some staples but great if you're enjoying them and they're working. But get that chunky peanut butter Kit Kat soon!


Chunky peanut butter Kit Kat - didn't know they existed, sound lush!  I must admit, when I'm in the U.K. I feel bombarded by tempting treats: at the supermarket, on the High Street, just going for a coffee! Consumerism at such an advanced level hasn't reached Asturias yet...phew!

Nice to see people eating pud... life's too short for a pudding ban. Great thread!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Chunky peanut butter Kit Kat - didn't know they existed, sound lush!  I must admit, when I'm in the U.K. I feel bombarded by tempting treats: at the supermarket, on the High Street, just going for a coffee! Consumerism at such an advanced level hasn't reached Asturias yet...phew!
> 
> Nice to see people eating pud... life's too short for a pudding ban. Great thread!


They are absolutely delicious you should try one next time your here, 22.8g carbs per bar but could be worse haha  x


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> Crayfish salad


Sounds awesome Mark..... One of the highlights of our trip to Vegas was a seafood buffet where they had piles of fresh steamed crawfish.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - After Yoga treat, 3 mini Empanadas..... OK so the truth is that they are not so mini (but nothing like a Cornish pasty) & did a number on my BG.... Serves me right for being a little piggy
D - Stir fry with veggies, Steelhead Trout & shirataki noodles


----------



## Lols

I never know how much insulin to take to compensate for the food I eat. 
I've downloaded the app carbs and cals but don't know where to start lol. This is what happened before....because I can't work out the carbs and it takes forever, I give up. Last hba1c 88


----------



## Martin Canty

Lols said:


> I never know how much insulin to take to compensate for the food I eat.


I'd defer to an insulin dependent D for advice re insulin, but a good place to start with estimating the carbs in food is a scale (not so easy if you eat out but with practice I'm sure you can start estimating fairly accurately)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 125g greek style yoghurt and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - ham and cucumber on 2 slices 50/50 toast and a kinder milk slice
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 1/2 pork loin steaks, 100g cheesy mash, 180g cauliflower, some gravy and a digestive for pud haha
currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## James 048

Yesterday 
6.30 am pint of water  , cup of coffee and rich tea biscuit 
10 am 2 rounds of  granary  (toasted) with 2 boiled eggs.
12pm lamb chop , broccoli, sweet potato and gravy.
3pm pint of water , mug of coffee and 1 round of toast 
6pm pint of water , salmon with salad + small portion of potato. 
8pm glass of milk and 2 rich tea biscuits.


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday - 15stones 4.0pounds 
Tum - 49
Menu 
BG 6.6 @ 7.46am 
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
Slim Fast choc shake.
BG 8.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BG 5.8 @ 10.55am
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Lunch:
A family sized portion of Cottage Pie.

Snack:
Diet coke and 3 'Penguin' type biscuits.

Dinner @ 5ish:
Takeout Pizza 2 triangles, half a box curly fries, portion coleslaw, 2 triangles Garlic Bread (stuffed!)
BG 8.7 @ 8.25pm

Bunch grapes.

Bowl Cheerios and ice cold milk around 2 in the morning.
Half a bottle of water (I don't drink properly if I'm pigging out).


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> L - Finished a bag of wasabi almonds & another of Jerky
> D - After Yoga, bowl of pulled pork which I grabbed from the freezer


Are you enjoying yoga Martin & are you gaining any benefit from it?


----------



## Martin Canty

Today:
L - Smoked Salmon & Caper omelet
D - Likely be "fast food" from "El Pollo Loco" which is typically 2 piece fire roasted leg & thigh, broccoli & coleslaw


----------



## Lols

Martin Canty said:


> I'd defer to an insulin dependent D for advice re insulin, but a good place to start with estimating the carbs in food is a scale (not so easy if you eat out but with practice I'm sure you can start estimating fairly accurately)


Thank you.
I find it all so overwhelming which is why  i give up.


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> Are you enjoying yoga Martin & are you gaining any benefit from it?


Absolutely, it is great for relaxing & getting into a better state of mind, also it is toning my body. The other benefit is that I get out a few times a week & interact with people; working from a home office can sometimes leave you a little isolated.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - mini shredded wheat
D - pork and leek meatballs, carrots, courgette, broccoli 
S - 2 small slices bergen toast, Brazil nuts, muller light yoghurt


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Absolutely, it is great for relaxing & getting into a better state of mind, also it is toning my body. The other benefit is that I get out a few times a week & interact with people; working from a home office can sometimes leave you a little isolated.


It's great isn't it. I practiced yoga many years ago, tho I  could only achieve half lotus but was able to 'roll my stomach!'. I really should pick it up again (not my stonach - but yoga!) What's the weather like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Kaylz

Lols said:


> Thank you.
> I find it all so overwhelming which is why  i give up.


Don't give up carb counting is easy peasy once you've got the hang of it, if you need any help or advice create a thread and we will try and help out as best we can x


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> It's great isn't it. I practiced yoga many years ago, tho I could only achieve half lotus but was able to 'roll my stomach!'. I really should pick it up again (not my stonach - but yoga!) What's the weather like in your neck of the woods?


It's great, warm & sunny..... Unfortunately that means that there is a lot of meltwater running through the ground at the moment & so the yard is like a swamp, not good with 3 dogs.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday

B: Weetabix with 175ml of semi skimmed and fresh Raspberries, Blueberries & Blackberries
L: Eggs Benedict
D: Homemade Chicken Soup 375ml


----------



## Wirrallass

Not posted on this thread for a while - lack of appetite with much going on with other health issues atm. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday
> B: Toast
> L: Crayfish salad & a 9 bar
> D: Steak & kidney suet pudding with carrots & peas
> Pud: Chocolate fudge cake with strawberries & cream.
> 
> It was Thursday night at my Brothers.  He was suppose to do the treat AFTER my blood test, not the day before!


There you go again Mark, tempting me with delicious meals - chocolate fudge cake  & strawberries  - oh to die for!  Send me some plz!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> There you go again Mark, tempting me with delicious meals - chocolate fudge cake  & strawberries  - oh to die for!  Send me some plz!


I didn't really want this lovely food the day before my HbA1c test.  Hopefully I haven't done too much damage.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Toast & peanut butter
L: Chicken Tikka salad & a 9 bar
D: Cloud bread burger & turnip chips.


----------



## Manda1

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Toast & peanut butter
> L: Chicken Tikka salad & a 9 bar
> D: Cloud bread burger & turnip chips.


Excuse my ignorance but what is cloud bread ?


----------



## Wirrallass

@Manda, you beat me to it, I was just about to ask the same question!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

@Mark Parrott.  You've got us on tender hooks here - we're waiting & itching to know what cloud bread is?


----------



## Wirrallass

@Mark Parrott.......or are you just notching up replies on your leader board?


----------



## Kaylz

@Manda1 and @wirralass it's a low carb bread you make yourself with eggs, cream cheese, cream of tartar and salt and pepper x


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> @Manda1 and @wirralass it's a low carb bread you make yourself with eggs, cream cheese, cream of tartar and salt and pepper x


That is a new one on me too!


----------



## Radders

Lols said:


> I never know how much insulin to take to compensate for the food I eat.
> I've downloaded the app carbs and cals but don't know where to start lol. This is what happened before....because I can't work out the carbs and it takes forever, I give up. Last hba1c 88


A start might be to keep a diary and then you can look back at meals where you got it right and divide the carbs you ate by the units you injected. This would give you a starting point for your ratio, then you can adjust it if you need to for meals at different times of day by changing the ratio a little at a time until it comes out right. Can you ask your diabetes team to put you on a DAFNE course? When I did mine they started everyone on 1:10 and adjusted from there, but if DAFNE isn't available there are good books you can get to help you. Record keeping is the key though. Good luck!


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> That is a new one on me too!


I've never actually tried it myself I just use bought 50/50 loaves but I've seen the recipes for it so Mark would have to confirm if it was any good lol x


----------



## Bloden

Lols said:


> Thank you.
> I find it all so overwhelming which is why  i give up.


Don't give up, Lols. Your health is too important! Have you been on a carb count course? Nag your endo, DSN, etc until you get the help and info you need.  Or try the bdec online course - you can learn at your own pace, which I found very useful. Diabetes UK have a section on carb counting too.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> I've never actually tried it myself I just use bought 50/50 loaves but I've seen the recipes for it so Mark would have to confirm if it was any good lol x


I am not likely to try, i am not into things i cant easily get. When i last had a burger i used  bread thin as a bun substitute.


----------



## Lols

Bloden said:


> Don't give up, Lols. Your health is too important! Have you been on a carb count course? Nag your endo, DSN, etc until you get the help and info you need.  Or try the bdec online course - you can learn at your own pace, which I found very useful. Diabetes UK have a section on carb counting too.


Thank you. I'll have a look at that online course


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @Mark Parrott.  You've got us on tender hooks here - we're waiting & itching to know what cloud bread is?


Kaylz got it right.  It's bread made with eggs, cream cheese, baking powder & cream of tartar.  Very light.  Worked ok.  First time i've ever made them.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> Kaylz got it right. It's bread made with eggs, cream cheese, baking powder & cream of tartar. Very light. Worked ok. First time i've ever made them.


I made some last year.... sorry to say but the texture put me off, I was hoping for something like a nice crusty loaf


----------



## Mark Parrott

Martin Canty said:


> I made some last year.... sorry to say but the texture put me off, I was hoping for something like a nice crusty loaf


Must admit, don't think i'll bother again.  A lot of hassle for a puff of wind.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - ham and cheese on 2 slices 50/50 toast
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, 3 teaspoons double cream and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - oven baked river cobbler fillet, 2 potato waffles, 80g petits pois, wee dollop of mayo and for pud - low carb molten chocolate cake with 2 tablespoons double cream
Currently - away to enjoy another cup of coffee, milk  x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday

B: Espresso
L: Ham, Cheese & Mushroom toasted sarnie on Tesco High Protien bread
D: 300grm Ribeye steak, 150grm french fries (done in the Air Fryer), 100grms of mushrooms in garlic butter washed down with 2 large glasses of Amarone
Snacks:  Wheat Crunchies (bacon) with Ham & Cheese Primula spread squeezed in to them, 80grms of Doritos with Lemon & Corriander Humus and 4 cans of Bud Light


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B.. Two slices of small warburtons sliced wholemeal with peanut butter 
L.. Minced beef with veg 
D... Chinese :0 I had egg and mushroom foo young and small portion of chicken chow mein plus one chicken ball and one pork ball .... BG one hour after was 7.0 two hours after 7.2 ...


----------



## Radders

B: mashed tiny banana with flaxseed, chopped almonds, cinnamon and soya milk
L: 9 bar and a plum
D: quorn roast with roast carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, green beans and onion gravy, followed by courgette and chocolate rum-soaked muffin with summer fruits coulis and fresh cream and half a bottle of rose
3 Sainsbury's Belgian chocolates, yum!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - mini shredded wheat
L - peanut butter sandwich on bergen
D - spag bol


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 18.03.2017 - a cracker of a day!!

200mls warm boiled water with slice of lemon
B. 1 weetabix with KoKo alternative to milk & 1 skinny lattè
L. 125g tin BBC flavour sardines (tasty) on 1 slice toasted bergen - Skyr honey yogurt - 1 cup lady grey without milk, 2 Truvia sweeteners.
Eve.meal. ww Greek style salad cheese on 5 wholemeal crackers + 1 mug cappuccino 2 Truvia sweeteners - Yogurt & handful frozen blueberries
1 Garlic capsule
Snack.  3 Spiced apple chutney flavoured crackers + 6 mini bread sticks!
4 Squares dark chocolate 

1.5 mls water throughout the day
200mls warm boiled water before bed.

Dx Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee with 2 teaspoons double cream
9:30ish - cup of coffee, 2 teaspoons double cream ok ok 3 (one didn't make it into the cup it went straight down the throat )
D - 1 slice 50/50 toast, 100g branston beans, 3 rashers fried bacon, 1 fried egg and a few slices fried mushrooms (was soooo tasty )
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, 2 teaspoons double cream and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkshire puddings, 120g broccoli, some gravy and a digestive for afters
After t - cup of coffee, milk
Rest of the night - trying to make my way through a pint of water but really am struggling haha x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - sausage and egg muffin
D - prawn salad
Supper - choux bun


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Bacon & egg cups
L: Nothing as brekky was late.
D: Cottage pie wiyh cauli mash
Pud: Truffle lime cheesecake (yes I've made another cheesecake)


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Bacon & egg cups
> L: Nothing as brekky was late.
> D: Cottage pie wiyh cauli mash
> Pud: Truffle lime cheesecake (yes I've made another cheesecake)


OMG Mark - yet another one of your brill ideas! Truffle Lime cheesecake? Mmmm! Sounds abs delicious - I'm still waiting for an invitation to go & stay at yours (with your OH'S consent of course !) to share your amazing desserts. I think you should compile your recipes & have them published - that is if you haven't done so already!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> OMG Mark - yet another one of your brill ideas! Truffle Lime cheesecake? Mmmm! Sounds abs delicious - I'm still waiting for an invitation to go & stay at yours (with your OH'S consent of course !) to share your amazing desserts. I think you should compile your recipes & have them published - that is if you haven't done so already!


Thanks, WL.  Most of my recipes are from other peoples recipes, I just modify them a bit.  The basic cheesecake recipe is from a website called I Breathe I'm Hungry & the truffle topping is just a basic truffle recipe that I bunged on top of the cheesecake.  I don't know where i would stand with copyright rules if I published them.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks, WL.  Most of my recipes are from other peoples recipes, I just modify them a bit.  The basic cheesecake recipe is from a website called I Breathe I'm Hungry & the truffle topping is just a basic truffle recipe that I bunged on top of the cheesecake.  I don't know where i would stand with copyright rules if I published them.


www.ProtectMyWork.com
and
*copyright*service.co.uk/services/price_list


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> www.ProtectMyWork.com
> and
> *copyright*service.co.uk/services/price_list



@Mark Parrot - Glad to be of service!


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
Breakfast coffee and cream 
Lunch hamburger and pulled pork on a bun 
Dinner chicken noodle soup 
Throughout the day water as I'm unwell with a cold blurgh.


----------



## James 048

6.30am  .1 pint water ,  2 poached eggs +2 rounds of granary bread toasted and cup of coffee 
12.00pm  1 pint water ( ate out ) Turkey,  ham , 1 roast potato, broccoli +1 scoop of mash and gravy. No desert . 
5pm pint of water .sirloin steak with half dozen oven fries ,garden peas  with pint of milk .
9pm 2 rich Tea biscuits with coffee . 
I SEE BY OTHER MEMBERS POSTS I COULD BE EATING TO MUCH ,  
ANY OPINIONS APPRECIATED.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, 3 teaspoons double cream
D - 4 slices honey roast ham and 40g cucumber in 2 slices 50/50
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, 4 teaspoons double cream and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, salad cream and a digestive biscuit for afters
After t - cup of coffee, 3 teaspoons double cream  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

James 048 said:


> 6.30am  .1 pint water ,  2 poached eggs +2 rounds of granary bread toasted and cup of coffee
> 12.00pm  1 pint water ( ate out ) Turkey,  ham , 1 roast potato, broccoli +1 scoop of mash and gravy. No desert .
> 5pm pint of water .sirloin steak with half dozen oven fries ,garden peas  with pint of milk .
> 9pm 2 rich Tea biscuits with coffee .
> I SEE BY OTHER MEMBERS POSTS I COULD BE EATING TO MUCH ,
> ANY OPINIONS APPRECIATED.


I wouldn't say you're eating too much.  You are having a few more carbs than I choose to eat, but if your body handles them ok, then you're fine.  Drinking the water is brilliant & will help immensely.


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Spinach & feta omelet
L - mini crab cakes (they were Maryland style so full of lump crab & hence 1g carb each, had 6)
D - Chicken breast stuffed with spinach & cream cheese with Asparagus


----------



## James 048

Mark Parrott said:


> I wouldn't say you're eating too much.  You are having a few more carbs than I choose to eat, but if your body handles them ok, then you're fine.  Drinking the water is brilliant & will help immensely.


Thanks Mark 
I'm always hungry and usually try to substitute food with water . been worried as last week my numbers unexpectedly went up dramatically  without any real change  in lifestyle or food menu .it turned out I got a faulty  pk of verio one touch test strips from pharmacy  that were giving me crazy readings . Thankfully now I'm back down to between 5.5  and 8.0 at various timed throughout the day .


----------



## Martin Canty

James 048 said:


> it turned out I got a faulty pk of verio one touch test strips from pharmacy that were giving me crazy readings


That's a relief, James, funny how it's just little things that can drive us nuts....


----------



## Browser

Today.

Complete newbie to D. Type 2 and 4 days into medication - 1 x  500mg Metformin for first week then 2 x 500mg thereafter. I think I was 16 in my test.  12st 8lbs. 70 years.
I've got everything to learn about good and bad carbs. etc. and I am waiting for delivery of a monitor, but I've started to think about my diet and for the first time, today, recorded my food intake. Until I do my homework, I'm groping about in the dark but would be interested to hear any observations, positive or negative. I've given my carb calculation for each meal.


B. -  slice of rye bread, thinly spread  (olive spread), one large tomato. ( 20g carbs.)

L. -  salad of 80gm tinned tuna,  130g tin of chickpeas,  30g chopped chorizo, fresh tomato, cucumber and lettuce. 2 tsp. olive oil and white wine vinegar dressing. + one Danish crispbake. (29g carbs)

D. -  75gm. whole meal spaghetti, sauce -  300g tinned tomato, small onion, 2 cloves garlic, 4 mushrooms, 1/2 small red pepper, olive oil.  100g fresh king prawns.  (87g carbs)


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday

B: Espresso
L: Salad with extra anchovies
D: Homemade Oxtail soup with 2 slices of Tesco high protein bread and a couple of glasses of white wine


----------



## James 048

Browser said:


> Today.
> 
> Complete newbie to D. Type 2 and 4 days into medication - 1 x  500mg Metformin for first week then 2 x 500mg thereafter. I think I was 16 in my test.  12st 8lbs. 70 years.
> I've got everything to learn about good and bad carbs. etc. and I am waiting for delivery of a monitor, but I've started to think about my diet and for the first time, today, recorded my food intake. Until I do my homework, I'm groping about in the dark but would be interested to hear any observations, positive or negative. I've given my carb calculation for each meal.
> 
> 
> B. -  slice of rye bread, thinly spread  (olive spread), one large tomato. ( 20g carbs.)
> 
> L. -  salad of 80gm tinned tuna,  130g tin of chickpeas,  30g chopped chorizo, fresh tomato, cucumber and lettuce. 2 tsp. olive oil and white wine vinegar dressing. + one Danish crispbake. (29g carbs)
> 
> D. -  75gm. whole meal spaghetti, sauce -  300g tinned tomato, small onion, 2 cloves garlic, 4 mushrooms, 1/2 small red pepper, olive oil.  100g fresh king prawns.  (87g carbs)


Hi Browser 
You seem to have things well in hand . 
A very  impressive and nutritious days eating .
Keep up the good work .☺


----------



## Ditto

BG 6.2 @ 6.47am 
Bottle water with fibre
BG 6.5 @ 9.40am 
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, 2 rashers Bacon, large Tomato.
Pt Aspirin water, meds

BG 5.8 @ 11.15am
Lunch:
Tiny triangle of sandwich Chicken Stuffing Mayo (acquired taste!), 2 Rich Tea Biscuits.

Snack: 
Entire bag of Thorntons Special Toffee! 
Bottle Water.

Dinner:
Pack of Mushrooms, 2 large Cans Tuna, 1 thickly buttered slice of Wholemeal Crusty Bread.
BG 9.6 @ 6.17pm 

Bottle Water and Levothyroxine.
BG 5.9 @ 11.25pm


----------



## Martin Canty

D - Bowl of Corned Beef & Cabbage left over from Saturday.... Replaced the potato with turnip


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday 
B - scrambled egg, bacon, slice of toast
L - peanut butter sandwich 
D - roast chicken, loads of veg, 2 small yorkies
Snacks - nuts and wedge of edam


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, 2 teaspoons double cream
9:20ish - cup of coffee, 3 teaspoons double cream
D - ham and cucumber sandwich (2 slices 50/50) and a kinder milk slice
2:20ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, 4 teaspoons double cream and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g mashed potato, 100g fried beansprouts, some gravy and a digestive
After t - cup of coffee, milk  x


----------



## Manda1

Today 
B ... Egg bacon mushrooms and one slice of toast 
L... Sardines four ryvitas with hummus and a mini choc bar ( 5carbs) 
D... Small jacket potato with coleslaw and two small chicken breasts 
Mid afternoon ... Latte with two rich tea biscuits ...


----------



## Dollypolly

Breakfast coffee and cream
Lunch soup and burgen 
Dinner omelette 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Greek yoghurt with berries, nuts & seeds
L: Salmon salad (@Northerner, if you have a B&M near you, John West tinned salmon is 79p a tin)
Snack: Chunky peanut butter kit kat.
D: Chicken breast stuffed with feta & basil & wrapped in Serrano ham with leeks, peas & spinach fried in butter
Pud: Last slice of truffle cheesecake.


----------



## James 048

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Greek yoghurt with berries, nuts & seeds
> L: Salmon salad (@Northerner, if you have a B&M near you, John West tinned salmon is 79p a tin)
> Snack: Chunky peanut butter kit kat.
> D: Chicken breast stuffed with feta & basil & wrapped in Serrano ham with leeks, peas & spinach fried in butter
> Pud: Last slice of truffle cheesecake.


Morning Mark @Mark Parrott 
 Just wondering how much the cheesecake affects yours numbers ? . My favourite treat was strawberry cheesecake , but I ain't even looked at it sense diagnosis .
If I thought I could get away with it I would possibly have small portion after Sunday dinner for treat.


----------



## Robin

James 048 said:


> Morning Mark @Mark Parrott
> Just wondering how much the cheesecake affects yours numbers ? . My favourite treat was strawberry cheesecake , but I ain't even looked at it sense diagnosis .
> If I thought I could get away with it I would possibly have small portion after Sunday dinner for treat.


If I know Mark, he'll have done some wizardry with smoke and mirrors and produced a carb and sugar free version!


----------



## James 048

@Robin Hi Robin 
Very good lol , hope you have a pleasant day .


----------



## Robin

Yesterday.
Breakfast. Lidl Granola, handful of omega seed mix, home made yogurt.
Mid am, Cappucino, 2sq Lindt 90% dark choc
Lunch. Kale soup(and other assorted veg, but mainly Kale, I bought a big bag of it really cheap and it's lasted...and lasted...) , half an apple, satsuma, handful of Brazil nuts, 2 sqs milk choc
Dinner. Sausage, green lentil and tomato casserole.


----------



## Mark Parrott

James 048 said:


> Morning Mark @Mark Parrott
> Just wondering how much the cheesecake affects yours numbers ? . My favourite treat was strawberry cheesecake , but I ain't even looked at it sense diagnosis .
> If I thought I could get away with it I would possibly have small portion after Sunday dinner for treat.


It is a low carb version.  Base is a mix of almond flour, ground linseed, dessicated coconut & Natvia sweetener mixed with melted butter & pressed into a springform cake tin.  The cheesecake itself is a basic baked recipe but replaced sugar with Natvia.  And I topped it with a truffle recipe made from 85% choc, double cream & rum.  If cut into 8 slices, works out around 5g carb per slice.


----------



## James 048

Mark Parrott said:


> It is a low carb version.  Base is a mix of almond flour, ground linseed, dessicated coconut & Natvia sweetener mixed with melted butter & pressed into a springform cake tin.  The cheesecake itself is a basic baked recipe but replaced sugar with Natvia.  And I topped it with a truffle recipe made from 85% choc, double cream & rum.  If cut into 8 slices, works out around 5g carb per slice.


@Mark Parrott 
To complicated for me to put together Mark . Saying that if iv did without it from October, maybe I'm better staying away from it .
Hope you have a nice day Mark


----------



## Dollypolly

Breakfast coffee and cream 
Lunch fried eggs and burgen 
Mocha with it and a packet of baked cheese and onion. 
Dinner bolo sauce and cauliflower rice and Lindt dark mint and lemon 2 squares. 
Water with diluting throughout the day.


----------



## Martin Canty

B - Bacon
L - Salad
S - More Bacon
D - Chicken Leg & Salad


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - egg mayo sandwich with 2 slices 50/50 bread and a kinder milk slice 
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, some gravy and a packet of Quavers
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday my bgl was all over the place starting with a 7.3 and finishing with a 3.8 at bed

B: 50grm Porridge, 50grms Raspberries & 200ml of Semi Skimmed Milk
D: KFC Zinger, 3 bits of Chicken and 6 hotwings washed down with a bottle of Smartwater


----------



## James 048

Today bgl 5.2 fasting , 6.8 2pm and 6.4 at 6pm
B . 1 pint water.  2 rounds toast with scrambled egg +bacon.
D . Pint water .  Lamb chop with veg , small portion of mash and gravy .
T . Tuna  sandwich 4 rounds (granary bread) bowl of home made vegetable soup .+ a coffee .
Have we coffee with couple of rich tea biscuits around 8 and have an early night .


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> 9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
> D - egg mayo sandwich with 2 slices 50/50 bread and a kinder milk slice
> T - 3 pork sausages, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, some gravy and a packet of Quavers
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x


@Northerner suggested Skyr honey yogurt to me - its nice with frozen blueberries or raspberries.


----------



## Wirrallass

James 048 said:


> Today bgl 5.2 fasting , 6.8 2pm and 6.4 at 6pm
> B . 1 pint water.  2 rounds toast with scrambled egg +bacon.
> D . Pint water .  Lamb chop with veg , small portion of mash and gravy .
> T . Tuna  sandwich 4 rounds (granary bread) bowl of home made vegetable soup .+ a coffee .
> Have we coffee with couple of rich tea biscuits around 8 and have an early night .


I hope there aren't any potatoes  in your vegetable soup!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> BG 6.2 @ 6.47am
> Bottle water with fibre
> BG 6.5 @ 9.40am
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs, 2 rashers Bacon, large Tomato.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> 
> BG 5.8 @ 11.15am
> Lunch:
> Tiny triangle of sandwich Chicken Stuffing Mayo (acquired taste!), 2 Rich Tea Biscuits.
> 
> Snack:
> Entire bag of Thorntons Special Toffee!
> Bottle Water.
> 
> Dinner:
> Pack of Mushrooms, 2 large Cans Tuna, 1 thickly buttered slice of Wholemeal Crusty Bread.
> BG 9.6 @ 6.17pm
> 
> Bottle Water and Levothyroxine.
> BG 5.9 @ 11.25pm


@Ditto - your menu sounds good but hope you don't mind me saying:  think portion size.


----------



## James 048

wirralass said:


> I hope there aren't any potatoes  in your vegetable soup!!!


Ooops


wirralass said:


> I hope there aren't any potatoes  in your vegetable soup!!!


@wirralass 
Oops yep there were potatoes in soup .
Must be more careful as I seem to be eating more potato  than I should.  I really need to try  new menus as as I seem to stick to same food . I eat either chicken,fish or steak everyday and have small portion of mash with each meal ,Saying that it don't seem to spike me much 2 hours after eating .


----------



## Mark Parrott

James 048 said:


> Ooops
> 
> @wirralass
> Oops yep there were potatoes in soup .
> Must be more careful as I seem to be eating more potato  than I should.  I really need to try  new menus as as I seem to stick to same food . I eat either chicken,fish or steak everyday and have small portion of mash with each meal ,Saying that it don't seem to spike me much 2 hours after eating .


Your figures sound pretty good to me.  I very rarely eat potatoes & have replaced them with other veg that can be mashed, roasted or chipped.  Turnips (the white things with a purple top) are great for chipping or roasting & cauliflower makes great mash when mixed with butter & seasoned.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Mackerel on burgen toast
L: Piri Piri chicken strips with a mustard mayo dip
D: Sausage & bacon burgen sarnie & 2 squares 85% choc.
Handful of peanuts before bed.


----------



## ianbilly

B - 2 Poached Eggs on Burgen Toast
L - Chicken Salad
D - Home made Chilli Burgers, Broccoli, Sweet Potato & Turnip Mash, Leeks


----------



## Robin

Yesterday
B. Lidl Granola, Grape Tree omega seed mix, home made plain yogurt 
Mid am, cappucino 
L. Cold sausage in half a Lidl protein roll, half an apple, satsuma, 2sq 90% dark choc
Tea out at garden centre. Gluten free Choc Brownie (no particular reason for GF, it's just what they had)
D. Tuna, cannellini beans, onion, red pepper, courgette, in a white sauce with a splash of tomato purée.


----------



## Wirrallass

@James 048 
When I make homemade veggie soup I blend it when it's cooked - that way it makes a lovely thick soup in the absence of potatoes that would normally thicken it. Maybe not to everyone's taste but it works for me. What's left over is frozen in individual tubs or ramekins for another day or two.

Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Northerner

@wirralass - I removed the post with the incorrect info and the responses to it - we all make mistakes!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> @wirralass - I removed the post with the incorrect info and the responses to it - we all make mistakes!


Fair enough A, I accept that. My post was written in true faith but please accept my apologies. Opticians here I come!


----------



## Martin Canty

Sounds like I missed something....

B - Chicken leg
D - Chicken breast on a bed of wilted spinach with broccoli


----------



## James 048

wirralass said:


> @James 048
> When I make homemade veggie soup I blend it when it's cooked - that way it makes a lovely thick soup in the absence of potatoes that would normally thicken it. Maybe not to everyone's taste but it works for me. What's left over is frozen in individual tubs or ramekins for another day or two.
> 
> Dx Type 2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet control and exercise only


@wirralass 
Have a confession to make . My dear elderly aunt makes the vegetable soup lol . From now on I'l take nearly all of potato out before I get tucked in . I miss my tinned tomatoe and chicken soups , stopped taking them after diagnosis as I read somewhere they are not number friendly .


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> @Northerner suggested Skyr honey yogurt to me - its nice with frozen blueberries or raspberries.


I haven't tried it with berries yet but it is absolutely delicious with my granola  x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:45ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - egg mayo sandwich (2 slices 50/50) and a kit kat chunky peanut butter 
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g mashed potato, 100g cauliflower, some onion gravy and a digestive biscuit
Currently - cup of coffee, milk  x


----------



## Ditto

I'm not even gonna list what I had to eat yesterday and I was far too nervous to do measuring of bg! My brother treated us all to a Chinese and then I have cold rice and stuff for breakfast too!  I drew the line at the banana fritters though.



wirralass said:


> @Ditto - your menu sounds good but hope you don't mind me saying:  think portion size.


I do have a tendency to use the Atkins as an excuse to pig out, I will have to get that under control. Can't reply on the 'conversations' I can't figure out how to do it for some reason but thank you for thinking of me. Connection issues is the only reason I'm not here sometimes.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Scrambled egg on toast
L: chicken tikka strips with a mustard mayo dip
D: Savoury spicy mince with small portion of basmati rice
Pud: Strawberries & cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:35ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 1 scotch egg, dollop of mayo and 6 cubes of laughing cow flavoured cheese
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 2 Aberdeen angus burgers, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, 80g broccoli, some gravy and a digestive biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday 240317 - 15stones 5.6pounds (Chinese!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tum - 50

Menu:

Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
Left-over Chinese, mostly rice.
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Lunch:
Lg can Tuna with Cup Grated Cheese melted over.

Dinner:
Bottle water
Cup cooked Tomatoes (2), 2 rashers Bacon, 2 Fried Eggs.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

BG 5.4 @ 9.00pm (my last measure for now as I've run out of strips. Hoping to get them from the surgery in future with any luck).


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 1 scotch egg, dollop of mayo and 6 cubes of laughing cow flavoured cheese
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares of Lindt 90%
T - oven baked river cobbler fillet, 2 potato waffles, 80g broccoli, a dollop of mayo and a digestive biscuit
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B... Two slices toast with peanut butter 
L ... Tuna and sweetcorn with salad and a yogurt 
D... Went out for dinner so had lasagne with extra salad ... And ate quite a few sweet potato chips which were very nice and new to me ..  So tested two hours later expecting a high reading but was only 5.8 !! Result  
Then I ruined it all by having a choux bun x 
Well it was my mothers day treat from my son soooo ...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
A slice of toast and a yoghurt, I had the lurgy and felt sick, much better today and will be making up for it!


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
Breakfast burgen and Philadelphia with coffee and cream 
Lunch fried eggs
Dinner chicken and herbs and veg 
Supper 4 bits of dark chocolate chilli flavour. 
Squash'd and water throughout the day.


----------



## Dollypolly

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yesterday
> A slice of toast and a yoghurt, I had the lurgy and felt sick, much better today and will be making up for it!


Hope your feeling better soon now nowt worse than the lurgy to slow us down.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Bacon sarnie
L: Chicken Tikka salad
D: Home made curry with pilau cauli rice & 3 poppadoms.
Pud: 2 squares of 70% choc with crispy caramel bits.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 1 slice 50/50 toast, 100g branston beans, 3 rashers fried smoked bacon, 1 fried egg, few slices of fried mushroom and 5 cubes laughing cow flavoured cheese
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 160g cauliflower, some onion gravy and a digestive biscuit after
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday 250317 - 15stones 2.4pounds 
Tum - 49 1/2

Menu:
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
Fried Eggs and Bacon. 
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Lunch:
Bottle Water
Lg can Tuna with Cup Grated Cheese melted over.

Dinner:
Bottle water
Lamb Chops, 7oz Cabbage with knob butter. 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Nothing.  Too busy getting on with the garden.
L: A couple of handfuls of peanuts & 2 squares of 85% choc
D: Pork & chorizo shish kebabs with homemade coleslaw
Pud: 2 squares of 85% choc & 2 squares of 70% choc with crispy caramel bits.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - scrambled egg, bacon, mushrooms, slice of toast
L - cheese, cold meats and nuts
D - Chinese takeaway, mother's day treat lol! And I still woke up hypo


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - mug size tin of cream of chicken soup, 1 slice 50/50 toast and a ryvita crackerbread with a cube of smoked cheese
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, dollop of salad cream and for pud a Belgian chocolate éclair
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday 260317 - 15stones 1.8pounds 
Tum - 49
Menu:
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
8oz Mushrooms, 1 rasher Bacon, 2 ex.lg. Fried Eggs. 
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Lunch:
Bottle Water
2 Lg cans Tuna with 2 lg blobs Mayo.

Dinner:
Bottle water
Chicken Pasta Salad with eggs. (A slight blip with the pasta but I was starving and it was there!)
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

Another quandary. Just finished reading Diabetes For Dummies and it says to drink 5 pints of water a day. I'm used to drinking 4 and thought that was the correct amount! Now got to fit in another bottle.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - egg mayo sandwich (2 slices 50/50)
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g mashed potato, 120g broccoli, some onion gravy and a digestive biscuit
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ginger

B: frozen raspberries, full-fat live yoghurt, 2 chopped brazil nuts

L: boiled egg with mayo, salad

D: baked haddock fillet with cheese sauce made from creme fraiche and grated cheddar, steamed broccoli and white cabbage.

Water and herb tea to drink.

Am surprised how little i eat now on LCHF.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Ham & scrambled eggs
L: Tuna mayo salad
D: 2 lamb chops & greek salad
Pud: low carb choc cake pieces in a truffle sauce, served warm.


----------



## ianbilly

B - Poached eggs
L - Chicken Salad
D - Hunter's Chicken, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Leeks


----------



## Ditto

Double post as no connection: The surgery called me this morning and they're going to ask my doctor re strips and said there shouldn't be any problem. Yay.

Yesterday 280317 - 15stones 1.4pounds 
Tum - 49
Menu:
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
3 Eggs scrambled with butter, lg can Tuna. 
Pt Aspirin water, meds
Lunch:
Bottle Water
Steak and 7oz fried tomatoes.
Bottle water
BG 6.1 @ 3.30 pm
Dinner:
Cold Cuts Salad with cottage cheese.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.

Yesterday 270317 - 15stones 1.8pounds 
Tum - 49
Menu:
Bottle water with fibre
Breakfast:
8oz Mushrooms, 1 rasher Bacon, 2 ex.lg. Fried Eggs. 
Pt Aspirin water, meds
Lunch:
Bottle Water
2 Lg cans Tuna with 2 lg blobs Mayo.
Dinner:
Bottle water
Chicken Salad with eggs.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:40ish - cup of roasted hazelnut coffee, milk
D - tuna mayo sandwich (2 slices 50/50) and a lotus biscuit
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, 80g cauliflower, some gravy and a digestive biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> The surgery called me this morning and they're going to ask my doctor re strips and said there shouldn't be any problem. Yay.


That's great news @Ditto


----------



## Martin Canty

Appetite back to normal after sitting on the potty all afternoon last Sunday.....

L - smoked boneless pork ribs with Szechuan stir fry sauce
D - After Yoga, bowl of salad topped with 1/2 avocado..... Bonnie, decided to pimp her salad with pickled Jalapeños & cheese & paid the price all night with heartburn

FBG a nice 4.3 today


----------



## Dollypolly

Breakfast coffee and cream 
Lunch bacon and egg
Dinner burgers with oopsie roll and green salad. 
40g of chocolate 75% dark 
Lashing of diluting water about 2-3 pints of it.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - porridge and cup coffee
L - 2 slices Lidl low GI bread with peanut butter and tomato, yoghurt, cup tea
D - cod in tomato and rosemary sauce, broccoli, kale and sugar snap peas, glass cordial
Couple of other glasses of no sugar cordial during the day.
Will have a satsuma for supper and a cup of mint tea.


----------



## Browser

Today

B -     1 egg scrambled, 2 A Angus sausages, mushrooms, tomato and a slice of almond soda bread.
L   -    Celery, kale and onion soup and a low carb muffin ( recipe on other forum ) with tomato.
D. -     Chicken and prawn stir fry with veg on courgette spaghetti. ( sauce made with small quantities of soy
            sauce, fish sauce, seasame oil and Worcester sauce )
            Glass of red wine.

After diagnosis my HbA1c two weeks ago was 67 and BG was 9.5.  I was chuffed to see my pre dinner test at 5.9 ( best yet ) and 7.4 two hours later. Think I'll have another glass of wine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Tea & several coffees
L: Bacon sarnie on Burgen
D: Youngs battered fish & McCain rustic chips.
Pud: Cream filled choc brownie.
Just felt like being naughty.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:40ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 small wall's sausage rolls and a dollop of mayo
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, 0g broccoli, some gravy and a digestive biscuit
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Martin Canty

L - 2 Chicken tenders pan fried & coated in Szechwan stir fry sauce
D - A few pints of beer

Not up to my usual standard, Dinner was going ro be an Omelet with Duck eggs, but plans went a little wrong


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - banana, cup tea
L - Lidl protein roll with cream cheese and tomato, yoghurt, apple, cup coffee
Mid aft - can Sprite Zero, rich tea biscuit (BG  bit low at 4.0mmol/l)
D - 2 poached eggs, 2 rashers grilled bacon, 3 x 97% meat chipolatas, spinach, satsuma.
Supper - cup chamomile tea and 1 rich tea biscuit.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday

B: Weetabix with 175ml of Semi Skimmed Milk
L: Subway Chicken Salad
D: Homemade Mixed Salad with added Gerkhins, Pickled Onions, Jalapenos, Blue Cheese and Garlic Sausage

All washed down with San Pellegrino fizzy water


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry not to have posted here lately!
Yesterday 30.03.17

200mls warm boiled water with slice of lemon

Brunch: 2 slices bergen S&L toasted with crunchy peanut butter
1 mug skinny cappuccino + 3 sweeteners!

Evening meal:
2 Gluten free pork caramelised red onion sausages (80%meat)
1 slice lean back bacon rolled
3 tiny baby new potatoes
Steamed Broccoli Cauliflower & carrot sticks
A little gravy
200mls water
ww's yogurt with frozen red berries
1 garlic oil capsule
1 mug skinny lattè + 3 sweeteners!

Late snack: 4 rich tea biscuits + cup decaf tea with dash of KoKo alternative to milk + 2 sweeteners
200mls warm boiled water

Regular daily meds
1ltr water throughout the day

Dx Type 2 April  2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerels on low carb English muffin
L: Ham salad with half a scotch egg
D: Half a chicken with stuffing & med veg.
Pud: Strawberries & cream.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
Bacon and eggs
Mackerel and prawn salad
Baguette and cheese, nuts


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerels on low carb English muffin
> L: Ham salad with half a scotch egg
> D: Half a chicken with stuffing & med veg.
> Pud: Strawberries & cream.


Now I do like your yesterdays menu Mark - food for thought methinks!


----------



## Mark Parrott

The stuffing was a bit naughty, but it came with the chicken.  Seemed a shame to waste it,


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> The stuffing was a bit naughty, but it came with the chicken.  Seemed a shame to waste it,


Of course!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 3 slices of corned beef and some mayo on 2 slices 50/50 and 4 cubes flavoured cheese
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 2 Aberdeen angus burgers, 100g mashed potato, 80g cauliflower, some onion gravy and a digestive biscuit
Away to have - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerels on low carb English muffin
> L: Ham salad with half a scotch egg
> D: Half a chicken with stuffing & med veg.
> Pud: Strawberries & cream.


@Mark Parrott - what do you think plz?
A friend gave me 125g tin of skinless & boneless mackerel fillets in a sweet & smokey bbq sauce  - 7.4g carbs of which are sugars 6.7g fibre 1.0g protein 17g salt 0.73g fat 9.4g of which 2.4g sats omrga3 - have you tried them - or wouldn't you bother?


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @Mark Parrott - what do you think plz?
> A friend gave me 125g tin of skinless & boneless mackerel fillets in a sweet & smokey bbq sauce  - 7.4g carbs of which are sugars 6.7g fibre 1.0g protein 17g salt 0.73g fat 9.4g of which 2.4g sats omrga3 - have you tried them - or wouldn't you bother?


Hmmm.  Higher carbs than the regular ones, but I would still have them.  Not too bad.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Hmmm.  Higher carbs than the regular ones, but I would still have them.  Not too bad.


Thanks a bunch Mark - i thought I'd spk with you first before I either binned or ate them! I'll let you know what they taste like and I'll test pre & post meal - will get back to you.


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Thanks a bunch Mark - i thought I'd spk with you first before I either binned or ate them! I'll let you know what they taste like and I'll test pre & post meal - will get back to you.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - banana, cup tea
L - Lidl protein roll with 2 rashers bacon, youghurt, mini Kinder chocolate bar, cup coffee
mid aft - apple, cup tea
D - chicken breast stuffed with leek, bacon and cheese, cauliflower and broccoli mash, green beans, onion gravy, satsuma, glass cordial
Couple other glasses no sugar cordial during the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on low carb English muffin.
L: 2 hot & spicy sausages from Tesco hot counter.
D: Aubergine stuffed with Bolognese.
Pud: Dark chocolate protein bar.


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday 310317 - 15stones 2.2pounds 
Tum - <49

Menu:
BG 6.1 @ 6.52am
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
Bacon Fried Eggs Mushrooms Tomato Onion Garlic
Pt Aspirin water, meds
BG 5.8 @ 9.56am

Lunch:
Bottle Water
2 Pork Chops, 1/2 tub Coleslaw
Bottle water

Dinner:
Crayfish Salad with Cheese
BG 6.2 @ 8.08pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.5 @ 10.44pm


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Scrambled egg on low carb English muffin.
> L: 2 hot & spicy sausages from Tesco hot counter.
> D: Aubergine stuffed with Bolognese.
> Pud: Dark chocolate protein bar.


Apart from the aubergine I rather like this menu Mark - and of course you need the protein to build up muscle for heaving stuff around in your garden


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Yesterday 310317 - 15stones 2.2pounds
> Tum - <49
> 
> Menu:
> BG 6.1 @ 6.52am
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> Bacon Fried Eggs Mushrooms Tomato Onion Garlic
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> BG 5.8 @ 9.56am
> 
> Lunch:
> Bottle Water
> 2 Pork Chops, 1/2 tub Coleslaw
> Bottle water
> 
> Dinner:
> Crayfish Salad with Cheese
> BG 6.2 @ 8.08pm
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> BG 5.5 @ 10.44pm


Another 1/2" off your tum well done Ditto


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Hmmm.  Higher carbs than the regular ones, but I would still have them.  Not too bad.


Well I've just had the Mackeral fillets on 1 slice bergen toast + 80g low fat yogurt with 40g frozen berries  - 2hr waiting game


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Well I've just had the Mackeral fillets on 1 slice bergen toast + 80g low fat yogurt with 40g frozen berries  - 2hr waiting game


I find I get that busy doing something else the next time I look at the clock its almost time for the post meal test , hope you have great results, keep us updated , oh but more importantly, were they good? xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I find I get that busy doing something else the next time I look at the clock its almost time for the post meal test , hope you have great results, keep us updated , oh but more importantly, were they good? xx


Very very tasty indeed


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B- 40g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey, cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 toast, 1 with a slice of corned beef and mayo, the other just butter and the last smoked cheddar cheese cube 
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - ovenbaked river cobbler done in garlic butter, 2 potato waffles, 80g broccoli a dollop of mayo and 4 Jacobs cheddar biscuits
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Scrambled egg on low carb English muffin.
> L: 2 hot & spicy sausages from Tesco hot counter.
> D: Aubergine stuffed with Bolognese.
> Pud: Dark chocolate protein bar.



@mark Parrot
Well I don't believe it!
Pre meal of Mackeral fillets on bergen s&l toast, yogurt & frozen berries: 5.4
2 & half hours post meal : 5.3


----------



## Kaylz

What's the DF playing at today I was 6.5 pre lunch, 4.5 2 hours post meal so had my usual coffee and 2 squares 90% was only at 4.9 by post tea x


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @mark Parrot
> Well I don't believe it!
> Pre meal of Mackeral fillets on bergen s&l toast, yogurt & frozen berries: 5.4
> 2 & half hours post meal : 5.3


That is a great result.  I'll look out for those myself.


----------



## Wirrallass

B


Mark Parrott said:


> That is a great result.  I'll look out for those myself.


But how can that be - I don't get it


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> What's the DF playing at today I was 6.5 pre lunch, 4.5 2 hours post meal so had my usual coffee and 2 squares 90% was only at 4.9 by post tea x


You really do type fast K, thought I was fast but you beat me there!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> B
> 
> But how can that be - I don't get it


D works is mysterious ways.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> What's the DF playing at today I was 6.5 pre lunch, 4.5 2 hours post meal so had my usual coffee and 2 squares 90% was only at 4.9 by post tea x


DFS playing games today isn't she? Little madam!


----------



## Manda1

Today 
B... Two slices nimble toast with smidgen of jam
L... Ham and cheese salad and weight watcher yogurt 
D.... Egg and ham salad with five chips 
Snack ... A tunnocks tea cake


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - mackerel in mustard sauce on 1 slice Lidl low GI toast, cup tea
L - peanut butter on Burgen bread, apple, cup coffee
D - chicken and spinach curry, 2 tblsp rice, green salad, glass cordial
Supper - cup options dark hot chocolate, satsuma
Couple of more glasses no sugar cordial during day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen & peanut butter
L: Ham salad
D: Home made scotch egg with a bit of mustard
Pud: 3 home made 85% choc brandy orange truffles


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 01.04.17.

200mls warm boiled water with slice of lemon
B. 1 boiled egg with 1 Mcvities cracker bread. Cup decaf tea + 2 sweeteners
L. Mackerel on bergen toast low fat yogurt & frozen berries mug of skinny lattè
Late dinner. 3 egg mushroom & bacon omelette - another low fat yogurt & an Alpen light cereal bar orange jaffa cake (11g carbs of which 3.6 sugar) 1 garlic capsule 
Cup of lady grey tea + 2 sweeteners
2 cups cappuccino during the evening & another Alpen cereal bar & 40g frozen berries.

750mls throughout the day
Regular daily meds

Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 1 slice toasted Burgen & peanut butter
> L: Ham salad
> D: Home made scotch egg with a bit of mustard
> Pud: 3 home made 85% choc brandy orange truffles


@ Mark Parrott
Interested to know how you make chocolate brandy orange truffles - have you posted your recipe in Recipes?


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @ Mark Parrott
> Interested to know how you make chocolate brandy orange truffles - have you posted your recipe in Recipes?


I will post it now, then mow the lawn.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I will post it now, then mow the lawn.


OK thanks Mark


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 1 slice 50/50 toast, 100g branston baked beans, 3 rashers bacon, few slices fried mushroom and 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 quality pork sausages, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 160g broccoli, some onion gravy and a Belgian chocolate éclair for pud
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - porridge, cup tea
L - Lidl protein roll with cheese, salad and mayo, apple, cup coffee
Mid aft - 2 glasses cordial
D - beef casserole, cabbage, satsuma, glass cordial
Cup chamomile tea


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & egg sarnie
L: Some peanuts & a dark choc protein bar
D: Pork & chorizo stew
Pud: 3 choc brandy orange truffles


----------



## Northerner

I'm going to move this thread to the Food section as it makes more sense to be located there - don't know why I haven't done it sooner!  I'll leave a link


----------



## Amigo

I had a bit of a honk honk day yesterday I'm afraid so here goes;

A sausage sandwich for breakfast (90% meat sausages)

Lunch was home made Italian meatballs with a large spoon of spaghetti, tomato & basil sauce and salad

Dinner was a salmon sandwich, a few crisps and 2 pieces of Aero! (4 slices of wholemeal in one day is too much for me).

I blame my sis in law for sneaking in a little fondant fancy with the cuppa (she just can't get this D lark at all!)

I did however monitor levels all day and they didn't go too crazy


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday
Two slices of nimble toast with marmite 
L... Roast pork Brussels one small roast potato and one Yorkshire pud followed by small portion unsweetened apple and small amount of custard 
T... Ham and egg salad and a weight watcher yogurt 
Small piece of birthday cake minus the icing ...


----------



## Ditto

Don't even ask what I had to eat yesterday!  I was too scared to measure. I always am too scared when I've been pigging out...coward!



> I had a bit of a honk honk day yesterday I'm afraid so here goes;


Why is it called a honk honk day? That's funny.  In that case I'm a goose! ::honks::


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - egg mayo sandwich (2 slices 50/50)
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares lindt 90%
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, dollop of salad cream, and for pud a Belgian chocolate éclair 
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Bit of a play day yesterday

B: Weetabix, 150ml of semi skimmed
L: Sharing platter of Bread, Cheese & Spanish meats.  White Rioja, shared bottle.
D: Steak (1.6kg), Chips and Garlic Mushrooms, a nice Amarone and a nice Chablis
Snax: Pork Scratchings, more Prosciutto and Iberico ham


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Toast
L: Tuna salad
D: Chicken stir fry
Pud: 85% cherry filled choc


----------



## ianbilly

B - Poached Eggs, 85%pork sausage
L - Chicken Salad
D - Beef Stir Fry

snacks, - few nuts & 1 small apple


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices corned beef, 3 slices german smoked cheese and mayo on 2 slices 50/50 bread
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 pork loin chop, 100g mashed potato, 80g cauliflower, wee drop of gravy and I finally gave into my craving and had a digestive with cheese lol
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - 2 slices low GI toast, 1 peanut butter and other lemon curd, cup tea
L - tuna salad, yoghurt, cup coffee
D - 2 rashers bacon, 3 97% meat chipolatas, scrambled egg, chips, glass cordial, satsuma


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B mini shredded wheat
L 2 croissants
D cheese and ham salad, followed by twirl bar


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B .. Two slices of nimble toast and peanut butter 
L... Fried cod and six chips 
T..  Chicken breast salad and coleslaw 
Weight watchers salad


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel on low carb English muffin
L: Tuna salad
D: Fish, chips & mushu peas.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - skyr yoghurt and banana, cup tea
1pm - middle of Next started with hypo so 1 blackcurrant and liquorice sweet
L - Lidl protein roll with peanut butter and coleslaw, yoghurt, packet crisps, cup coffee
D - sea bass, purplesprouting brocolli, sugar snap peas, cauli and celeriac mash, glass cordial
Satsuma


----------



## ianbilly

B- Porridge with a naughty teaspoonful of Golden Syrup
L- Salmon Salad
D - Home made Chilli burgers, Kale, Cauliflower & Leeks

Snacks - Pork Scratchings, Small Apple


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 1 slice corned beef and mayo on 1 slice 50/50 bread and a slice of buttered 50/50 toast, 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits and 1 and a half slices of smoked cheese (dropped half on the foor )
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 2 Aberdeen angus burgers, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, 100g mushrooms, some onion gravy and a Belgian chocolate éclair ( didn't enjoy the burgers and wish I'd just had an omelette with my mum)
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Browser

Today

B  -  2 eggs scrambled with 2 small slices homemade almond soda bread.
C  -  plate of onion, celery and kale soup + slice of almond soda bread.
D  -  pork chop, stir fry veg and two small baby potatoes,  a few strawberries 
        with a little double cream.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B 2 slices toast
L ham, cheese and tomatoes
D sausages,mash and beans


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Y;esterday:
B: Weetbix with 150ml of semi skimmed
D: Homemade Roasted Butternut Squash and roasted red pepper soup, 2 slices of Burgen bread

Today:
B: Weetbix with 150ml of semi skimmed
L: 9 Seeds Pumpkin Bar
D: Footlong Burnt Beef Ends Subway - BGL befoe 5.0, hour later 7.2


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Don't even ask what I had to eat yesterday!  I was too scared to measure. I always am too scared when I've been pigging out...coward!
> 
> Why is it called a honk honk day? That's funny.  In that case I'm a goose! ::honks::



Because pigs honk and that's what I was that day. Geese don't honk! Lol


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Amigo said:


> Because pigs honk and that's what I was that day. Geese don't honk! Lol



Geese honk, Pigs Oink


----------



## Amigo

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Geese honk, Pigs Oink



Lol Anthony!... that's my education complete!  I don't have much personal experience of geese and their sound effects I'm afraid! 

Pigs do honk in terms of stinking though!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 3 sausages & scrambled egg.  Found the sausages at the bottom of the freezer.  No idea what sort they were, but were quite spicy.
L: Tuna mayo salad
D: Left over Bolognese with roasted veg topped with melted cheese
Pud: Rhubarb Fool.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Yesterday 
cup tea
B - banana, skyr yoghurt, cup tea
L - cheese salad with coleslaw and hummus, cup coffee
Mid aft - apple and cup tea
D - rolled omelette stuffed with pancetta, spinach and sun dried tomatoes, satsuma, glass cordial
S - cup options mint hot choc


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 with egg mayo and 2 rashers bacon
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - chicken breast fillet with some garlic butter, 100g mashed potato, 80g broccoli, chicken gravy and a digestive
Away to have - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L protein roll and fried eggs 
D pesto chicken with no olives in it and cauliflower rice 
Lashings of water throughout the day to about 2 litres of the stuff.


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday 060417 - 15stones 6pounds 
Tum - 49 1/2

Menu:
BG 6.2 @ 8.29am
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
Coffee SlimFast Shake (tastes nice but I don't like the aftertaste)
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet

Lunch:
Bottle Water
SlimFast Yogurt Bar Replacement Meal (nice)
Bottle water

Dinner: (my brother came round...fatal!)
Fish (hanging off the plate), chips, mushy peas and curry sauce followed by a Toffee Crisp and a Peanut Butter KitKat  
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
BG 5.1 @ 10.53pm (wouldn't like to think what I was earlier!)


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B: Weetabix with melon, pineapple and 175ml of whole milk
L: Bacon sarnie with brown bread
D: Chicken breast in a lemon, sage and garlic butter, diced and mixed through a salad
Snack: Pork Scratchings


----------



## Mark Parrott

B:  Scrambled egg on low carb English muffin
L:  Chicken Tikka salad
D: Pork in spicy mushroom sauce with Basmati rice & peas
Pud:  Waffle topped with strawberries & squirty cream
Dinner was at my Brother's.  His HbA1c is now 42 & he eats what he likes.  What the hell is going on!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices of 50/50 with smoked ham. lettuce and Philadelphia
1:50ish - 1 jelly baby (3.8)
2:10ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk a Jacobs cheddar and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 2 and a half pork belly slices, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, 80g cauliflower, onion gravy and a digestive biscuit
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> B:  Scrambled egg on low carb English muffin
> L:  Chicken Tikka salad
> D: Pork in spicy mushroom sauce with Basmati rice & peas
> Pud:  Waffle topped with strawberries & squirty cream
> Dinner was at my Brother's.  His HbA1c is now 42 & he eats what he likes.  What the hell is going on!



I bet your brother isn't doing it diet only Mark!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I bet your brother isn't doing it diet only Mark!


No.  He is on the full works, though his DSN told him to cut out the Gliclazide.  He likes his Whiskey too.  How his liver function came back fine, I don't know.


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream
L fried eggs and a protein roll
D cauliflower cheese which I ate loads of. I had done two big walks though so was rather hungry.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It was Friday Finger Food day

B: Weetabix with 175ml of semi skimmed
L: Coffee with a side of more coffee
D: Spicey chicken wings, stuffed jalapeños, mozzarella fingers and mini sliders with a few glasses of wine


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen with peanut butter
L: Was busy, so forgot.
D: Chicken goujons (home made) with garlic mayo & salad
Pud: 2 eclairs.


----------



## Ginger

L: 2 x 95% pork sausages, 2 x fried eggs, fried mushroonms, half a tin reduced sugar baked beans.  Brown sauce which prob shouldnt have had cos sugar in it.

Snack: stress ate some 85% choc

D: chicken breast in mushroom and creme fraiche sauce (homemade) with broccoli and spinach (very filling)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Yesterday
cup tea
B- banana, cup tea
L- protein roll with cheese and coleslaw, yoghurt, chocolate and caramel cereal bar (Tesco healthy living), cup tea
5pm ish - 2 seeded rivita with cheese and mayo, glass cordial
D- chicken breast stuffed with leek, bacon and cheese, kaylettes, sugar snap peas, turnip and cauliflower mash, satsuma, glass cordial
S - cup chamomile tea


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 4 slices smoked ham, sweet gem lettuce and Philadelphia on 2 slices 50/50 and a Jacobs cheddar biscuit
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 1 and a half squares Lindt 90% (felt cheated but the last bar didn't break evenly was the last bits left in the tub lol)
T - oven baked river cobbler fillet, 2 potato waffles, 80g broccoli, wee dollop of mayonnaise, 3 Jacobs cheddar biscuits with a scraping of Philadelphia and a 25g bar of moser roth 85% (this is the meal I look forward to all week as I love fish but mum hates it haha)
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Dollypolly

B my usual coffee and cream 
L roll and fried eggs
Sn strawberries 
D steak and veg 
Lashings of water too


----------



## Browser

Today.

B  -   2 x. A Angus sausages, large tomato, small serving of grated cheese and a slice of homemade almond soda bread with butter

L  -   Plate of onion, celery and kale soup and a slice of almond soda bread.

Game of golf  -  waste of a good walk some say, but the exercise is great

D  -   Breaded haddock fillet, small tomato, three gherkins and three small boiled baby potatoes.  Small slice of buttered banana loaf.

BG good with little increase after dinner ( 2 hours ) A couple of glasses of red watching the Masters tonight.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted burgen
L: 1 pkt Fridge Raiders & chocolate & mint protein bar (was at hosp & there was nothing else I could eat)
D: Pork chop & ratatouille
Pud:  Naughty slice of cheesecake.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 1 slice 50/50 toast, 100g branston baked beans, 1 and a half fried egg (mum doesn't like the white so I eat hers), 3 rashers bacon a few slices mushroom and 2 Jacobs cheddars
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, some onion gravy and a digestive biscuit
Currently - a cup of coffee, milk that I will have to get finished as getting picked up at 6 and still have to get ready lol x


----------



## ianbilly

B - Heck 97% Pork Sausages
L - 2 poached eggs & 1 slice of Burgen toast
D - Roast Chicken, Spinach, Broccoli, Cauliflower & Small Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon sarnie
L: Rhubarb fool (needed using up)
D: Roast chicken with stuffing, roasted veg & cauli mash.
Pud: 2 squares 85% choc


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Yesterday
Cup tea
B - porridge, cup tea
Mid morning - glass cordial
L - chicken salad with hummus and coleslaw, cereal bar, glass cordial
Mid aft - apple, 2x glass cordial
D- venison steak, roast pots (only 1.5), mashed carrot and swede, spring greens, gravy, satsuma, glass cordial
S - cup chamomile tea


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 40g Philadelphia, 2 slices of smoked salmon on 2 slices 50/50
2:30ish  - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, some salad cream and a clotted cream shortbread finger 
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Yesterday
Cup tea
B - banana, skyr yoghurt, cup tea
L - chicken salad with hummus and coleslaw, packet mini cheddars, apple, cup coffee
Mid aft - cup tea
D - salmon in lemon and dill sauce, broccoli, green beans, glass cordial
S - satsuma, 2 squares 80% choc and options mint hot chocolate


----------



## Ginger

L: berries and yoghurt, topped with chopped brazil nuts and milled flaxseed

D: 40g lowcarb pasta, one third of a pack of smoked salmon shredded, asparagus and peas, all mixed together with philadelphia light.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel on toast
L: Home made scotch egg
D: Pork belly & salad.
Pud: berries & chocolate ganache.  Wasn't very ganachey.  Set almost solid.  At least it lasted longer.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Slice of smoked Port Butt (Shoulder Roast)...... We may be seeing this for a few days yet as I smoked an 8lb pork butt on Saturday & the wife has gone on a cabbage soup diet
D - Slice of smoked Pork Butt & generous portion of cauliflower


----------



## Amigo

Martin Canty said:


> L - Slice of smoked Port Butt (Shoulder Roast)...... We may be seeing this for a few days yet as I smoked an 8lb pork butt on Saturday & the wife has gone on a cabbage soup diet
> D - Slice of smoked Pork Butt & generous portion of cauliflower



How is anything with 'Butt' in its name from the shoulder Martin?


----------



## Martin Canty

Amigo said:


> How is anything with 'Butt' in its name from the shoulder Martin?


That, my friend, is a mystery to me.... I was blown away when I found it came from the front-end rather than the ass-end...


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - small Tesco healthy living crustless cheese & bacon quiche, dollop of mayo, 3 Jacobs cheddars and a cup of coffee, milk
3:45ish - 2 squares Lindt 90%
5ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - river cobbler fillet, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, dollop of mayo, clotted cream shortbread finger and a 25g bar moser roth 85% x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B 2 slices toast
D cottage pie with cauli mash topping and veg
S ham and tomato sandwich and a pack of hula hoops


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: toast
L: home made scotch egg & 85% cherry filled choc
D: Greek inspired chicken kebabs & salad.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Cup tea
B - 2 slices seeded toast, 1 with peanut butter and one lime marmalade, cup tea
L- cheese salad with hummus and coleslaw, cereal bar, apple, glass cordial
Mid aft - cup coffee and 5 strawberries
D- homemade crustless quiche, cauliflower in white sauce, sugar snap peas, satsuma, glass cordial
S - cup mint tea and 2 squares 80% chocolate


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday I ate all the wrong things as went to a friends for lunch who is also a diabetic but eats what they like x I had a white crusty roll with ham and tomatoes and a pork pie .blood sugars 8.2 two hours after
After this I went to a leaving party and ate sausages chicken nuggets and sandwiches ... Blood sugars 8.4 two hours later ... 
Tested before bed to check what was happening and blood sugars were 3.8 ...go figure !!


----------



## Ginger

B: 1 plain scrambled egg

L: smoked salmon, blob of cream cheese, salad.  Half an orange

D: one third of a medium sized baked potato, half a tin of tuna made into tuna mayo, salad.  I tested for this meal, which gave a rise of 2.2

Snack in the night: a boiled egg followed by half an orange


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream tried the coconut oil in one didn't like it 
L bacon and eggs, dark chocolate 90% and a mocha 
D beef stir fry. Yoghurt and berries 
2.4litres of water throughout the day too. I'm peeing like a racehorse here 
Blood sugars behaved really well too and I was pleased with that. I like control but need to remind myself take it slow and not rush it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Yesterday I ate all the wrong things as went to a friends for lunch who is also a diabetic but eats what they like x I had a white crusty roll with ham and tomatoes and a pork pie .blood sugars 8.2 two hours after
> After this I went to a leaving party and ate sausages chicken nuggets and sandwiches ... Blood sugars 8.4 two hours later ...
> Tested before bed to check what was happening and blood sugars were 3.8 ...go figure !!


I'm trying to!!! DF???


----------



## Manda1

wirralass said:


> I'm trying to!!! DF???


Lol ... I have to say I am losing the will to live with this diabetes lark ...


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Lol ... I have to say I am losing the will to live with this diabetes lark ...


Ah hun I know exactly what you mean - admittedly I feel the same way as yourself at times Manda - it's an absolute nightmare and a daily challenge isn't it  - but I have to say that after all you ate yesterday and to go to bed on a 3.8 can't be that bad  - can it? But there again I don't know what damage is being caused when we do occasionly go overboard  - I'm not that knowledgeable  - yet  - still trying to get my head round D myself  Try to keep your chin up Manda & always remember you are not alone  - rant as often as you feel the need to if that helps  - hear to listen when you feel downhearted, take care hun {{{hugs}}} xxx
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 4 slices smoked ham, 30g Philadelphia and a few lettuce leaves on 2 slices 50/50
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 90g mashed potato, 80g cauliflower, wee dribble of onion gravy and a Belgian chocolate éclair 
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B: Weetabix with 175ml of semi skimmed
L: A Stoats Orange & Dark Chocolate oats bar & a 9Seeds Pumpkin bar
D: Bruschetta con Fungi with Pancetta & Roasted Chicken


----------



## Dollypolly

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> 9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
> D - 4 slices smoked ham, 30g Philadelphia and a few lettuce leaves on 2 slices 50/50
> 2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 90g mashed potato, 80g cauliflower, wee dribble of onion gravy and a Belgian chocolate éclair
> Currently - cup of coffee, milk x



How was the eclair then mmm


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> 9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
> D - 4 slices smoked ham, 30g Philadelphia and a few lettuce leaves on 2 slices 50/50
> 2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 90g mashed potato, 80g cauliflower, wee dribble of onion gravy and a Belgian chocolate éclair
> Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


There you go again Kaylz  - pork loin chops Mmmmm


----------



## Kaylz

Dollypolly said:


> How was the eclair then mmm


It was delicious  x


----------



## Ginger

Today:

B: live yoghurt and frozen raspberries, topped with chopped almonds and a little grated 100% chocolate (it was yummy)

L: grilled bacon and a boiled egg, 1 sliced avocado and 1tsp mayo

D: grilled salmon with veg stirfry


----------



## Wirrallass

Ginger said:


> Today:
> 
> B: live yoghurt and frozen raspberries, topped with chopped almonds and a little grated 100% chocolate (it was yummy)
> 
> L: grilled bacon and a boiled egg, 1 sliced avocado and 1tsp mayo
> 
> D: grilled salmon with veg stirfry


Hi - I rather like your above menu Ginger - might try it myself x


----------



## Ginger

wirralass said:


> Hi - I rather like your above menu Ginger - might try it myself x


It was a particularly delicious day, WL


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Tesco pork sausages & scrambled egg
L: Some leftover chicken with a bit of mayo
D: Tuna (no pasta) bake


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:40ish - cup of coffee, milk
now the naughtiness starts
D - 2 slices 50/50 bread with 30g Philadelphia, 2 rashers of bacon and a few lettuce leaves  1 lotus biscuit 
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90% 
T - 3 Lincolnshire sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois and a wee drop of gravy  1 lotus biscuit and a 25g bar of moser roth 85% double 
After t - cup of coffee, milk and a please forgive me haha  x


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday 120417 - 15stones 4.4pounds 
Tum - 49 
Starving all day, just wanting to eat eat eat...nightmare. 

Menu:
Bottle water with fibre

Breakfast:
Chicken Salad with coleslaw, mayo, etc
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet

Lunch:
Bottle Water
Carton of Cottage Cheese, 7oz can Tuna, chopped onion, mayo
Bottle water

Dinner: 
2 Eggs fried in butter, half a cabbage with butter and black pepper on mmmm
4 plums
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.


Can't measure my BG, have run out of strips and the doc says I don't need to measure despite last week's bloods showing I still have a dicky liver and raised cholesterol.


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream 
L eggs and bacon and a roll 
D chicken tikka and cauliflower and broccoli rice 
2 squares of dark chocolate 90% 
Loads of water in between


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Yesterday 120417 - 15stones 4.4pounds
> Tum - 49
> Starving all day, just wanting to eat eat eat...nightmare.
> 
> Menu:
> Bottle water with fibre
> 
> Breakfast:
> Chicken Salad with coleslaw, mayo, etc
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet
> 
> Lunch:
> Bottle Water
> Carton of Cottage Cheese, 7oz can Tuna, chopped onion, mayo
> Bottle water
> 
> Dinner:
> 2 Eggs fried in butter, half a cabbage with butter and black pepper on mmmm
> 4 plums
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill.
> 
> 
> Can't measure my BG, have run out of strips and the doc says I don't need to measure despite last week's bloods showing I still have a dicky liver and raised cholesterol.


I'm sure it is a nightmare for you Ditto but well done for not giving in to your hunger pangs  - it's so hard isn't it  - do you keep yourself busy or active between meals  - it would take your mind off food  - your menu for today is good too  - hoping tomorrow will be less stressful for you, take care hun x


----------



## Ginger

L: grilled sardines and salad of spinach and herb leaves

D: 2 baked portobello mushrooms, one with an egg cracked into it and one with a cheesy stuffing (v v tasty); salad with avocado oil dressing

Might have a glass of red and some pork scratchings in front of the telly now


----------



## Mark Parrott

B:  Mackerel on 1 slice of toasted Burgen
D:  Home made scotch egg
L: 2 huge faggots (from the butcher's) in onion gravy, peas, carrots & cabbage
Pud: Strawberries, sugar free jelly & extra thick double cream.


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream
L bacon and egg and roll with butter this time
D haggis but with veg I was looking longingly at the mashed tatties and neeps. 
Lindt dark chocolate 90% 3 squares 
My usual 2 litres of water.

Has anyone had bulletproof coffee which is black coffee with coconut oil and butter in it. I wasn't keen on the cream and coconut oil in mine.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B:  Mackerel on 1 slice of toasted Burgen
> D:  Home made scotch egg
> L: 2 huge faggots (from the butcher's) in onion gravy, peas, carrots & cabbage
> Pud: Strawberries, sugar free jelly & extra thick double cream.


I love your yesterdays menu Mark  - were the Mackeral the ones I suggested to you or just plain old Mackeral in oil? x


----------



## Kaylz

Dollypolly said:


> B coffee and cream
> L bacon and egg and roll with butter this time
> D haggis but with veg I was looking longingly at the mashed tatties and neeps.
> Lindt dark chocolate 90% 3 squares
> My usual 2 litres of water.
> 
> Has anyone had bulletproof coffee which is black coffee with coconut oil and butter in it. I wasn't keen on the cream and coconut oil in mine.


Why no neeps? and you may have mentioned it somewhere before but what is it with the coffee thing, sorry if that comes across rude I'm not meaning to be I just want to understand better x


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> I love your yesterdays menu Mark  - were the Mackeral the ones I suggested to you or just plain old Mackeral in oil? x


They were in tomato sauce, which is my usual ones.  They don't do any other flavours in Aldi & wasn't planning going anywhere else.


----------



## Martin Canty

Kaylz said:


> what is it with the coffee thing


I am assuming that this is directed to the bulletproof coffee.... It's a way that people on a Ketogenic diet can get a big dose of energy (through the fat) to sustain them for the day.... I'm not a particular fan as I prefer black coffee but my Wife loves them when she is on a Ketogenic diet & a mug of bulletproof coffee will last her all morning


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B toast with Bovril
L cheese and ham salad
D lamb grill steak, potato waffle and beans


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 400g pot soupologies cauliflower, kale and  black garlic soup, 1 slice 50/50 toast and 30g cheddar with pickled onion and chives 
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 2 and a half pork belly slices, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, wee drop of onion gravy a lotus biscuit and a 25g bar moser roth 75% that I found far too sweet  supplies of the 85% wont be with me until Monday lol
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Dollypolly

Kaylz said:


> Why no neeps? and you may have mentioned it somewhere before but what is it with the coffee thing, sorry if that comes across rude I'm not meaning to be I just want to understand better x



Sadly neeps spike me and I can be greedy with them too hence the spike oops, and the coffee and cream is from diet doctor or a sort of thing from there as some have bulletproof coffee which is coconut oil and butter some have cream in it too. It's to set you up for the day till lunch as I don't eat first thing never have and this was a way round it. Being T2 I dropped a lot of the carbs and it's making the blood sugars behave which I love I've been in the 6s all day bar my morning one woohoo.
Never think your being rude hen ask away it's how we all learn after all.


----------



## Dollypolly

Martin Canty said:


> I am assuming that this is directed to the bulletproof coffee.... It's a way that people on a Ketogenic diet can get a big dose of energy (through the fat) to sustain them for the day.... I'm not a particular fan as I prefer black coffee but my Wife loves them when she is on a Ketogenic diet & a mug of bulletproof coffee will last her all morning



I may try it but the coconut oil and cream combo made it look greasy.


----------



## Martin Canty

Dollypolly said:


> I may try it but the coconut oil and cream combo made it look greasy.


Much better if you blend the coffee


----------



## Ditto

> it would take your mind off food


Nothing really takes my mind off food, maybe a good book or film or an hour in the garden, but not much.  I'm just a greedy pig. Usually I'd curb the hunger pangs by eating more fat, olive oil and butter, but now I'm worried due to my liver and I've to have more blood tests in a while to see how it's going on. I'm always having trouble with it.  So I'm thinking I should cut down on the fats? To say I'm fed-up is the least of it. 

I was okay yesterday, not a bad menu, till last night when I succumbed to a small bunch of grapes.


----------



## traceyw

B M &S skinny sausage, beans scrambled egg

L turkey and ham salad, yoghurt 

Snack apple , plum

D chicken. Peas, green beans, carrots. Cauliflower. Broccoli, 
Frozen low fat yoghurt with fruit salad

Cream egg and walnut whip


----------



## Martin Canty

Ditto said:


> I was okay yesterday, not a bad menu, till last night when I succumbed to a small bunch of grapes


Often hunger is not really hunger at all but the body telling you that it needs water. Most days I'll have at least a few pints, some days more a lot more.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Nothing really takes my mind off food, maybe a good book or film or an hour in the garden, but not much.  I'm just a greedy pig. Usually I'd curb the hunger pangs by eating more fat, olive oil and butter, but now I'm worried due to my liver and I've to have more blood tests in a while to see how it's going on. I'm always having trouble with it.  So I'm thinking I should cut down on the fats? To say I'm fed-up is the least of it.
> I was okay yesterday, not a bad menu, till last night when I succumbed to a small bunch of grapes.


Oh Ditto you are struggling aren't you hun - gosh I bet you feel as if you're  losing it sometimes - and I'm sorry to hear you succumbed to eating a small bunch of grapes  - notwithstanding the sugar content  -  a small bunch of grapes I imagine is better for you atm rather than consuming a multitude of other sweet & sugary foods & drinks instead - however I do agree with Martin about drinking water.

I drink 200mls of warm boiled water first thing in the morning - and the same last thing at night - I also drink a further 600mls - 750mls of water throughout the day - I usually drink about 200mls water just prior to a meal to aid control portion size - I note that you have increased your water intake of late so well done there hun.

May I make a couple of suggestions here please Ditto - have you tried drinking a tumbler of water - *slowly* - when you are fighting your hunger pangs  - or cleaning your teeth for say 4mins-5 mins - or rinsing your mouth with a mouthwash -all this will help to overcome pangs of hunger - it doesn't matter how many times a day you do this if it helps you. 

Try not to get too despondent Ditto  - I'm sure you are doing the best you can  - i know how diffucult it is for you especially with blood tests looming - I understand your anxieties as to this and that you want to make some sort of an effort before then. Take care hun & look after yourself. x (((hugs)))
WL


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Toasted cheese sandwich
L: McDonalds Big Tasty with bacon
D: Marinated chicken & coleslaw
Pud: 2 Lindor dark choc truffles.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B: Latte, 260ml of semi skimmed and 80ml of espresso 
L: forgot that bit
D: Spicy wings, stuffed jalapeños, mozzarella fingers and French Fries washed down with a couple of Belhaven IPA. 

Followed by a few Innis and Gunn, bottle of Amarone and half a packet of Haggis and Black Pepper crisps.


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream 
L protein roll Lidl and 4 fried eggs they where tiny 
D chicken tikka and cauliflower rice it was a left over from 2 days ago and it was only husband and I in so it saved on the cooking as I had a tub there with normal rice Already in it  as I had done it for son who is T1 and marked how many carbs was in it just for him for his insulin. 
I drank more yesterday too 4 750ml bottles plus my 2 coffees which are filled with at least 350mls of water as I have a very large mug hahaha. Hubby calls it my boat hahaha 
I have to say I was on the go a lot though and did over 15K steps (have Fitbit).


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B 2 slices toast
D sausages and eggs


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 30g Philadelphia, 4 slices smoked ham, lettuce leaves and 60g coleslaw and a Jacobs cheddar after
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - ovenbaked river cobbler fillet, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, 30g cheddar with pickled onion and chives and 60g coleslaw (weird mix I know but tasted delicious)  and a 25g bar moser roth 75%
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

I haven't eaten a single Easter Egg but was offered loads! Shan't input my menu though as you'd be shocked.  Have taken on board all advice and will be implementing from Tuesday. I always have to have a cut-off point for some reason.

I got my letter from doc, cholesterol 5.2 and have to get it down to below 4. Agh. They've told me in the bumph to eat lots and lots of pasta, potatoes, rice etc., but without butter. Words fail me.


----------



## Kaylz

Whats wrong with these foods without butter, ok I have mashed tattie and butter and have a small amount of butter with boiled potatoes but they don't 'need' butter x


----------



## Ditto

If I eat those foods at all I will pile on even more weight, with or without butter. I can gain weight at the rate of 2 pounds a day. Starch is obviously not for me. I know you're probably thinking 'portion size' but I've tried that as well. Ate for a week exactly as family did, on a holiday to Blackpool back in the day, they all stayed the same and I gained a stone.  Just eating 'normal' English cooking.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> B: Latte, 260ml of semi skimmed and 80ml of espresso
> L: forgot that bit
> D: Spicy wings, stuffed jalapeños, mozzarella fingers and French Fries washed down with a couple of Belhaven IPA.
> 
> Followed by a few Innis and Gunn, bottle of Amarone and half a packet of Haggis and Black Pepper crisps.


You had a field day yesterday didn't you A?


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Toasted cheese sandwich
> L: McDonalds Big Tasty with bacon
> D: Marinated chicken & coleslaw
> Pud: 2 Lindor dark choc truffles.


I'm envious Mark  !


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> If I eat those foods at all I will pile on even more weight, with or without butter. I can gain weight at the rate of 2 pounds a day. Starch is obviously not for me. I know you're probably thinking 'portion size' but I've tried that as well. Ate for a week exactly as family did, on a holiday to Blackpool back in the day, they all stayed the same and I gained a stone.  Just eating 'normal' English cooking.


It's a wonder you haven't gone batty Ditto  I know its nightmare for you  - have you spoken with a Dietician recently - do you think you need to or would like to? I'm so concerned for you - My cholesterol was 5.2 at last count  - bloods are due fairly soon which I'm dreading too! Don't despair Ditto take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I haven't eaten a single Easter Egg but was offered loads! Shan't input my menu though as you'd be shocked.  Have taken on board all advice and will be implementing from Tuesday. I always have to have a cut-off point for some reason.
> 
> I got my letter from doc, cholesterol 5.2 and have to get it down to below 4. Agh. They've told me in the bumph to eat lots and lots of pasta, potatoes, rice etc., but without butter. Words fail me.


May i ask please who is advising you to eat lots of pasta rice & potatoes? As a fellow T2 and as a rule  - I avoid these foods - but I will eat only one or two very baby new potatoes - but not every day xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:15ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 2 rashers bacon, 30g Philadelphia, 2 lettuce leaves then 3 Jacobs cheddars
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 Lincolnshire sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g broccoli, 80g cauliflower, wee drop of gravy, 2 Jacobs cheddars and a 25g bar moser roth 75%
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream not tried the bulletproof coffee yet 
L left over pesto chicken with a protein roll and butter. 
D steak and sausage stew with broccoli and cauliflower 
4 pieces of dark chocolate 90% 
3 litres in total of water as I went shopping in Glasgow  

@Ditto Can you tolerate the wholewheat/grains pasta and rice. I'd give the spuds a miss unless the baby one and only one or two if tolerated. 
We are after all different as I can't tolerate them at all.


----------



## RobK

Brek: Cheese omlette
Lunch: Small salad
Dinner: Rump steak and a veg stir fry and loads of burnt onions as I just cant resist them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel on low carb English muffin.
L: Not much, too busy getting house tidy for mum in law's visit.  Just a few peanuts & some salami bites.
Snack: 1 hot cross bun with butter
D: Roast lamb, greens & roasted veg.
Pud: Low carb mint choc cheesecake.


----------



## Dollypolly

@Mark Parrott is the cheesecake in recipes I'd love to try it


----------



## Mark Parrott

Dollypolly said:


> @Mark Parrott is the cheesecake in recipes I'd love to try it


I will add it later.  it's a basic baked cheesecake recipe with a twist.


----------



## Dollypolly

Lovely thanks @Mark Parrott


----------



## Kaylz

Oh goody Mark  I was going to be asking if you had the recipe on here as I like the sound of it too, thanks @Dollypolly for getting in there and asking  x


----------



## Dusty48

Ditto said:


> If I eat those foods at all I will pile on even more weight, with or without butter. I can gain weight at the rate of 2 pounds a day. Starch is obviously not for me. I know you're probably thinking 'portion size' but I've tried that as well. Ate for a week exactly as family did, on a holiday to Blackpool back in the day, they all stayed the same and I gained a stone.  Just eating 'normal' English cooking.



I noticed you take amlodopine/ My doc put me on that and I swelled up unbelievably. My legs looked just like an elephant,no ankle in sight! I had a small wound with a crust,and accidently knocked it off. Next morning I woke to find I had been sleeping in a pool of water,water was trickling from the wound looking just like tears. Seriously freaked,rushed to the doc who was unfazed,and airily said oh,some people react to amlodopine like that. He perused a big drugs textbook and changed my prescription to lisinopril,within 3 days all the swelling was gone,no''tears'' from the wound,and I havent been bothered since.Apparently leg swelling is very common with this drug,but I had it over the rest of the body too to some extent.Not good for a diabetic
Not saying of course that this is suitable for you but its something to check with the doc


----------



## Kaylz

Well @wirralass I saw your post in the thread waking average so I'm waiting patiently lol  xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

.....Yesterday Easter Sunday 2017....

B. 200mls warm boiled water
Snack. Alpen jaffa orange bar
Evening meal...wait for it...
Roast chichen dinner with all the trimmings and ditto 2nd helping
Four extra large strawberries with a huge dollop of dairy ice cream served by son-in-law  (In an effort to bump me off I think)
2 glasses of Black Tower white with a dash of lemonade
and later on - 2 skinny cappuccinos
Half a layer of Terry's All Gold 
A protein bar before bed with 200mls warm boiled water..
And I woke up to a 6.4 
Make head or tail of that number then because I can't  How I got away without a visit from the DF I do not know!!;
@Ditto - I was the greedy pig yesterday 
WL x


----------



## Martin Canty

Snacked on leftover ham throughout the day
D - Grilled Salmon on a bed of Spinach


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Well @wirralass I saw your post in the thread waking average so I'm waiting patiently lol  xxx


Have posted it now K xx
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 4 slices smoked ham, 2 lettuce leaves, 40g Philadelphia whipped garlic and herb then 3 Jacobs cheddar biscuits
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T  - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, wee dollop of salad cream, 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits and a 25g bar of moser roth 70% that tasted like pure sugar  fear not the OH has returned from work with moser roth 85% that his colleague kindly picked up for me 
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B...  Cheese omlette and a yogurt 
L... Cheese and egg salad 
T.. Meat platter and pickle 
Snacks ... Half a hot cross bun and some dark choc from my bunny


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 sausages, 2 bacon, fried egg, 3 tinned tomatoes & 1 slice toasted Burgen.
L: Was out at garden centre, so had  a naughty cherry bakewell slice & a pot of tea.
D:  Chicken goujons with garlic mayo dip & salad.
Pud: After Eight (mint choc) cheesecake.
Also had quite a bit of my Easter egg.


----------



## Browser

Today

B  -  Cheesy scrambled egg (2), three thin slices salami, two slices almond soda bread.
L  -  Onion, Celery and Kale soup. 2 x Linseed biscuits with cheese and tomato.
Snack  -  three small Lindt dark chocolates from Easter Egg
D  -  Fried seabass fillet on B/squash spaghetti with roast veg. 2 glasses of white wine. ( would normally have red but using up the remnants of my d. In Law's weekend leftovers)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 4 slices smoked ham, 2 lettuce leaves, 30g Philadelphia whipped garlic & herb and 3 Jacobs cheddar biscuits
12:50ish - cup of coffee at the hospital café
3ish - 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g mashed potato, 80g petits pois, wee drop of onion gravy and a 25g bar moser roth 70%
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> 9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
> D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 4 slices smoked ham, 2 lettuce leaves, 30g Philadelphia whipped garlic & herb and 3 Jacobs cheddar biscuits
> 12:50ish - cup of coffee at the hospital café
> 3ish - 2 squares Lindt 90%
> T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g mashed potato, 80g petits pois, wee drop of onion gravy and a 25g bar moser roth 70%
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x



Kaylz, you get the prize for the only person I know who has Yorkshire puddings with fish dishes and salad cream!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Kaylz, you get the prize for the only person I know who has Yorkshire puddings with fish dishes and meals with salad cream!


I used to have potato waffles with my fish but I don't get on well with them and salad cream goes well with chicken  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I used to have potato waffles with my fish but I don't get on well with them and salad cream goes well with chicken  x



Whatever floats your boat hun!


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday  - Bank Holiday Monday.
200mls warm boiled water with slice of lemon
Brunch
Poached egg & slice of ham on the bone on bergen toast - skinny cappuccino
Evening meal
Bowl chicken noodle soup
2 dessertspoon Skyr yogurt & mixed frozen berries
1/4 of the second layer of All Gold chocolates! 

During the evening, polished off the second layer of All Gold chocolates! 
Then later 4 weetabix  with skimmed milk and a protein bar.
200mls warm boiled water
Went to bed on a 7.1


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 4 slices smoked ham, 30g Philadelphia whipped garlic & herb, a few lettuce leaves and 3 Jacobs cheddar biscuits
7-8 jelly babies as my hypo refused to leave
3:50ish - a small coffee, milk followed by a small black coffee
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 100g broccoli, 100g cauliflower, wee drop of gravy and a nature valley protein peanut & choc bar (finally managed to get some and wow they are delicious )
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday 
B .. Two slices nimble toast with jam 
L .. Crustless quiche with salad 
D.. Chicken curry with cauliflower rice 
One yogurt and two pieces of dark chocolate


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 19.04.2017
200mls warm boiled water & slice lemon
Skinny lattè + 2 sweeteners
Brunch
2 rashers bacon mushrooms scrambled egg slice of toasted bergen cup of decaf tea with skimmed milk + 2 sweeteners
Evening meal
Just picked at food - no appetite
2 dessertspns Skyr apple & toffee flavoured yogurt - new on Asda's shelf + few frozen berries
1 mug cappuccino + 2 sweeteners
Before bed: 200mls warm boiled water & protein bar

500mls water throughout the day
Regular daily meds +1 garlic capsule


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

B: Weetabix with 150ml of semi skimmed
L: 9Seeds Pumpkin bar
D: Homemade Gazpacho Soup with a side of Gorgonzola and Garlic Sausage


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream still haven't made the bulletproof coffee 
L tuna salad Marks recipe and I ate the lot lol!!!
D chicken tikka and cauliflower rice 
Chocolate and orange cheesecake for pud. 
Loads of water too


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 100g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 30g Philadelphia whipped garlic and herb and 2 rashers bacon (was gutted to open the fridge and find MY lettuce not there  lol) a lotus biscuit and a Jacobs cheddar
2:15ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, wee drop of chicken gravy and a nature valley protein peanut & choc bar (better not have another for a few days if ya know what I mean lol)
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 buttered toast, 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits, 25g sweet chilli houmous and 40g extra mature cheddar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 2 pork belly slices, 100g mashed potato, 80g petits pois, wee drop of gravy, 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B bacon and eggs double helpings. 
L cocktails cocktails and more cocktails (hen do) 
D chicken salad
Supper more cocktails 
Water in between


----------



## Ditto

> and salad cream goes well with chicken


I like salad cream butties, but don't suppose can have them any more. 

BG 6.2 @ 8.20am
Bottle water (but have run out of Normacol which I have to take because of diverticulitis...how many carbs in prunes?!)

Breakfast:
Scrambled eggs made with butter and a large tomato.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet

BG 6.5 @ 12.12pm (after a 2 mile walk and a large mow)
Lunch:
Bottle Water
2 large cans Tuna (agh too much protein), Salad
Bottle water
BG 5.5 @ 1.38pm

Dinner: 
Large can Corned Beef, 5oz Cabbage with butter on
BG 5.8 @ 6.38pm

Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill and took another pint of water to drink through the night. Drinking 5 pints a day is hard work!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - 2 slices 50/50 filled with 3 rashers bacon, 50g coleslaw and 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk and 2 squares Lindt 90%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 160g broccoli, splash of gravy a lotus biscuit and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water
Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:40ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multi seed deli roll filled with tuna mayo and onion and 100g strawberries 
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, dollop of salad cream and a nature valley popcorn salted caramel, almond and pretzel bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

St Georges' Day: 15stone 5pounds - tum 48 1/2
BG 6.1 @ 7.18am
Bottle water 

Breakfast:
Fried eggs, lg can Tuna, lg Tomato.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet
BG 6.2 @ 10.47pm 

Lunch:
Bottle Water
Lg can Salmon, scrambled Eggs and Mayo
Bottle water

Dinner: 
2 Pork Chops, Broccoli

BG 6.1 @ 10.26pm
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine pill 

***

Yesterday: 15stone 4.6pounds - tum 49
BG 6.2 @ 8.25am
Bottle water 

Breakfast:
Scrambled eggs and a large tomato.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet
BG 6.1 @ 10.07am
BG 5.9 @ 11.32am

Lunch:
Bottle Water
Lg can Tuna and scrambled Eggs
Bottle water
BG 6.0 @ 3.10pm

BG 5.7 @ 5.00pm 
Dinner: 
Pkt! Bacon and 1/4 Cabbage
BG 5.5 @ 7.21pm

Bottle water and a Levothyroxine (had a piggy, measuring day!)


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L bacon and eggs 
D pesto chicken 
Dark chocolate 70% 
Water also but not as much as normal oops.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
11:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll filled with tuna mayo and diced onion and 100g strawberries
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g jersey royals, 80g cauliflower, 80g broccoli, wee drop of onion gravy and a nature valley popcorn salted caramel, almond and pretzel bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: 15stone 3.8pounds - tum 49 1/2
BG 5.6 @ 6.44am
Bottle water

Breakfast:
Scrambled eggs and a large can of tomatoes.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet
Lunch:

Bottle Water
Tesco New York Sausage.

Snack:
1/4 Crumbly Cheese.
Bottle water

Dinner: 
Half a Roast Chicken, Salad with peppers, Mayo
BG 5.4 @ 7.11pm
BG 5.8 @ 11.27pm 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L sausage and eggs but I think the sausage had a lot of carbs in it as I spiked not much but enough to notice. 
D roast chicken stuffed with cheese and broccoli and cauliflower 
Dark chocolate 85% for afters as I forgot to defrost my cheesecake oops.


----------



## Dollypolly

@Ditto can I ask why do you take your Levothyroxine at night. My husband takes his of a morning. In fact he was told to take it in the morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dollypolly said:


> @Ditto can I ask why do you take your Levothyroxine at night. My husband takes his of a morning. In fact he was told to take it in the morning.


I believe this has been brought up in earlier posts  - I too take levothyroxine in the morning well before my breakfast *as advised by my GP - I'm sure @Ditto will proffer her explanation when she reads your post, take care x
WL
*Edited


----------



## Kaylz

I always wondered about the thyroxine too as my mum always takes hers as soon as she gets up and I cant remember the explanation Ditto gave for it but I am certain it is further back in this thread, anyway
Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
1 litre bottle of water
3ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, some chicken gravy and a nature valley popcorn salted caramel, almond and pretzel bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I always wondered about the thyroxine too as my mum always takes hers as soon as she gets up and I cant remember the explanation Ditto gave for it but I am certain it is further back in this thread, anyway
> Today
> B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> 1 litre bottle of water
> 3ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
> T - chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, some chicken gravy and a nature valley popcorn salted caramel, almond and pretzel bar
> After t - cup of coffee, milk x


Am I too late to join you K? Dinner sounds just up my street
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Am I too late to join you K? Dinner sounds just up my street
> WL


Sorry WL I missed out on lunch today with being at the hospital since 9 and not getting home until about 3 so i was so hungry I ate the lot  my mum had her chicken breast marinated in soy sauce and chillies x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Sorry WL I missed out on lunch today with being at the hospital since 9 and not getting home until about 3 so i was so hungry I ate the lot  my mum had her chicken breast marinated in soy sauce and chillies x


How did you get on at the hospital? x
WL


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon and wholemeal toast, cup of tea

L - New York deli sandwich (small one) and a latte

D - chicken breast, 2 small boiled new potatoes, spring greens, swede, cauliflower & gravy

Snack - 2 finger Kit Kat and a banana mid afternoon 

4 glasses of water


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> How did you get on at the hospital? x
> WL


Erm not so good to be honest but it was what I expected, the fluid has come back in my right eye, but I knew that was the case when it went blurry on sunday night, positive is the injections worked before and he managed to slot me in an hour after I first spoke to him to have it done so all is good  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Erm not so good to be honest but it was what I expected, the fluid has come back in my right eye, but I knew that was the case when it went blurry on sunday night, positive is the injections worked before and he managed to slot me in an hour after I first spoke to him to have it done so all is good  xx


Im sorry that your disappointed Kaylz but glad to hear you had the injection done today rather than having to return to the hospital to have it on a later date. You take now.
WL x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday..........
B: Weetabix with 200ml of semi skimmed 
L: 9 seeds pumpkin bar
D: Salad with roasted ham, ciabatta ends and some cheese, 1ltr of water

Today........
B: Weetabix with 220ml of semi skimmed 
L: betcha can't guess it's got pumpkin in
D: Duck breast, crispy kale and triple cooked chips (all homemade) glass of Barolo, few hobgoblin golds
2ltr of water


----------



## Ditto

> can I ask why do you take your Levothyroxine at night. My husband takes his of a morning. In fact he was told to take it in the morning.


Because you're supposed to take it on it's own sans food or other meds well last thing at night is the only time I'm not stuffing my face. 

Yesterday: 15stone 3.4pounds - tum 49 
BG 5.3 @ 7.51am
Bottle water
Breakfast:
2 large Fried Eggs, 4oz Mushrooms, 2oz Onions, 3oz Tomato.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet
Lunch:
Bottle Water
Cup of tea with dash of milk. Salmon Salad with peppers and mayo.
BG 6.0 @ 2.02pm
Bottle water
Dinner: 
Mug coffee with dash milk (too strong, makes me jittery, bro always makes it like that!)
Chicken Korma and a box Salad.
BG 6.4 @ 8.44pm 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine

I feel it's quite high to be in the sixes, I prefer fives, but I was superstressed all day due to extra gardening work and visiting relatives from Oz.


----------



## ianbilly

B - Porridge with a little drizzle of Golden Syrup
L - Beef & Onion Salad
D - Home made Fish Pie made with Sweet Potato & Swede Mash


----------



## Bryan Osborne

Yesterday

Breakfast:   Two Egg and Bacon
Lunch:         Salad
Dinner:        Chicken and Broccoli the Strawberries and Cream

Snacking:    Cashew Nuts

Highs??? New Fetish for Cashew Nuts.

Lows?     Strawberries big Spike appeared in first test of morning way up at 8.6 which is high for me now.

I have to say without the investment in my own Test Meter and buying strips I would be in the dark blindfolded. Regularly now 4.8- 6.5 over 24hrs and 12 weeks in I can live with that. Plus 12kg and more lighter and over five inches less on waist.


----------



## Kaylz

Need to add to yesterday bedtime snack of 1 lotus biscuit and 1 square 90% (needed for a too low to go to bed 5.5)
Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with 2 rashers bacon, mayonnaise and a nature valley protein peanut & chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half oven baked river cobbler fillet (I could eat my own weight in that stuff ) 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, a dollop of mayo, a lotus biscuit and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
After t - cup of coffee, milk


----------



## Dollypolly

yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L fried eggs in rapeseed oil on protein roll with butter
D steak n onion with cauliflower and broccoli oh and some fried mushrooms too 
Mint cheesecake for pud. Lad even had some to see what it was like. He doesn't need to watch his diet as he walks 35K steps a day through work so had 2 slices 
Late supper 4 bits of dark chocolate 85% I have no idea why I got hungry at midnight.


----------



## Ditto

Bryan I'm glad somebody shares my fetish for Cashews. 

Yesterday: 15stone 3.6pounds - tum 49>
BG 5.3 @ 5.09am
Bottle water

Breakfast:
Left over Indian takeaway.  BG 9.7 an hour after.
Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet

BG 5.7 @ 11.32am
Lunch:
Bottle Water
Chicken Tikka Salad with mayo.

Snack:
2 coffees with dash of milk.
Bottle water

Dinner: 
3 Pork Chops, 7 Brussels Sprouts
BG 5.4 @ 7.03pm 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B my usual coffee and cream 
L fried eggs and a protein roll no butter left so had it plain.
D was steak pie (butcher ones) and turnip chips I had already been on a walk another walk later which helped the numbers big time. 
Supper and again dark chocolate 85% 
No idea why I want fed again at midnight but this has been for two days so I wonder if it'll continue. We shall see.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll filled with tuna, grated cheese and mayo and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 2 pork belly slices, 100g jersey royals, 80g broccoli, some onion gravy and a nature valley popcorn salted caramel, almond and pretzel bar
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I think the answer is Too Much 

B: Weetabix, 220ml of semi skimmed
L: 9Seeds Pumpkin bar
D: Half a cow with French Fries, Roasted Corn on the Cob and Crispy Kale


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: 15stone 5.6pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - tum 49 1/2 (the weight gain due to an Indian takeaway I'm presuming)
BG 5.5 @ 4.47am
Bottle water and a bowl of prunes.
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, Mushrooms, Tomatoes, Onions, Peppers, Courgettes.
Pt Aspirin water, meds
BG 6.2 @ 10.11am
Lunch:
Bottle Water
Bowl Prunes.
Dinner: 
Fish, Chips, Mushy Peas and one thickly buttered Warburtons medium white slice (I put chips on it!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:O
BG 6.0 @ 5.27pm 
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Davo

Yesterday:
B 3 strawberries, greek yogurt and a sprinkling of seeds
L egg and bacon
D pork belly and salad
Throughout the day I drank 3 tumblers of water and 3 cups of black tea


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> View attachment 3280 I think the answer is Too Much
> 
> B: Weetabix, 220ml of semi skimmed
> L: 9Seeds Pumpkin bar
> D: Half a cow with French Fries, Roasted Corn on the Cob and Crispy Kale


Hi A. Just as a matter of interest what's your before & after bgls after eating weetabix? 
WL x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday
B usual coffee and cream
L bacon roll
D chicken tikka and cauli rice
Not a lot of water though must try harder.

@wirralass if interested with weetabixs and milk 6.4 before and 20.9 after. Totally freaked myself out and phoned nursy who glossed over it and made me an appointment with the doc like what the hell would that do the next day. I discovered and it was here to sip water or go for a walk.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dollypolly said:


> Yesterday
> B usual coffee and cream
> L bacon roll
> D chicken tikka and cauli rice
> Not a lot of water though must try harder.
> 
> @wirralass if interested with weetabixs and milk 6.4 before and 20.9 after. Totally freaked myself out and phoned nursy who glossed over it and made me an appointment with the doc like what the hell would that do the next day. I discovered and it was here to sip water or go for a walk.


Hi and thanks. The only reason I queried @Anthony Stirrat's weetabix breakfast is because weetabix spikes me so I don't eat anymore. I've noticed Anthony has weetabix every morning and I know hez trying to stay in the 4's and wondered if it was the weetabix that was preventing him to stay in the 4's. My apologies Anthony for openly speaking behind your back
Sorry you had to go through that Dollypolly - I agree your nursey not helpful at all ridiculous 
WL x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

@wirralass Weetabix does nothing to me, I'll go up a point or two max if I add raspberries. I've never had it push me in to double figures.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> @wirralass Weetabix does nothing to me, I'll go up a point or two max if I add raspberries. I've never had it push me in to double figures.


No disrespect A - I genuinely meant well  - apologies if I spoke out of turn  - as is frequently said on here what suits one may not suit another  Take care and enjoy the Bank Holiday weekend x
WL


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Bryan I'm glad somebody shares my fetish for Cashews.
> 
> Yesterday: 15stone 3.6pounds - tum 49>
> BG 5.3 @ 5.09am
> Bottle water
> 
> Breakfast:
> Left over Indian takeaway.  BG 9.7 an hour after.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds, Vit C tablet
> 
> BG 5.7 @ 11.32am
> Lunch:
> Bottle Water
> Chicken Tikka Salad with mayo.
> 
> Snack:
> 2 coffees with dash of milk.
> Bottle water
> 
> Dinner:
> 3 Pork Chops, 7 Brussels Sprouts
> BG 5.4 @ 7.03pm
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine


Why just pork chops and 7 sprouts?


----------



## Kaylz

goosey said:


> Why just pork chops and 7 sprouts?


I think @Ditto is still doing Atkins and she generally tries to stick to under 20g carbs per day, am I right in thinking this @Ditto xx


----------



## goosey

Thanks, Yes well im on SW, eat next very little carbs, just wondered why she counted 7 brussels and no other veg, i have no pots, but have cauli, green beans, carrots, broccoli always have over half plate of veg and what ever meat im having


----------



## Kaylz

goosey said:


> Thanks, Yes well im on SW, eat next very little carbs, just wondered why she counted 7 brussels and no other veg, i have no pots, but have cauli, green beans, carrots, broccoli always have over half plate of veg and what ever meat im having


Sorry I'm no clued up at all on diets so is SW slimming world? cauli and broccoli I could eat all day but the others you mentioned I'm not too keen on, I also love sprouts like @Ditto and also love bean sprouts, petits pois and asparagus  xx


----------



## goosey

Kaylz said:


> Sorry I'm no clued up at all on diets so is SW slimming world? cauli and broccoli I could eat all day but the others you mentioned I'm not too keen on, I also love sprouts like @Ditto and also love bean sprouts, petits pois and asparagus  xx


Yes its Slimming world,  you have no need being a skinny minney i like sprouts,i like peas have never tried asparagus but apparently its nice used as soldiers with boiled eggs, lots of people on SW do that, the only veg i dot like is sweetcorn, broad beans and turnip, like swede but not turnip


----------



## grovesy

goosey said:


> Yes its Slimming world,  you have no need being a skinny minney i like sprouts,i like peas have never tried asparagus but apparently its nice used as soldiers with boiled eggs, lots of people on SW do that, the only veg i dot like is sweetcorn, broad beans and turnip, like swede but not turnip


Do you mean the little white things?


----------



## Wirrallass

goosey said:


> Yes its Slimming world,  you have no need being a skinny minney i like sprouts,i like peas have never tried asparagus but apparently its nice used as soldiers with boiled eggs, lots of people on SW do that, the only veg i dot like is sweetcorn, broad beans and turnip, like swede but not turnip


I dont eat parsnips they're high carbs! x
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> I dont eat parsnips they're high carbs! x
> WL


I still have roast ones with Sunday Roast. They don't affect me too much.


----------



## Wirrallass

goosey said:


> Yes its Slimming world,  you have no need being a skinny minney i like sprouts,i like peas have never tried asparagus but apparently its nice used as soldiers with boiled eggs, lots of people on SW do that, the only veg i dot like is sweetcorn, broad beans and turnip, like swede but not turnip


Do your turnips look like this?


----------



## grovesy

I asked because that in picture I would call white turnip, and what I call turnip some call a Swede, although I don't mind either in soup or broth, I prefer they raw to boiled on there own.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> Do you mean the little white things?


Yes the little white things are awful


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> I still have roast ones with Sunday Roast. They don't affect me too much.


I like parsnips, especially in a stew 
How do i quote 2 things at once please?


----------



## goosey

wirralass said:


> Do your turnips look like this?


Yes them boogers


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I asked because that in picture I would call white turnip, and what I call turnip some call a Swede, although I don't mind either in soup or broth, I prefer they raw to boiled on there own.


Yes grovesy it is a white turnip  - it just has a faint tinge of purple on the top in my pic  - I've opened a thread re 'Vegetables' in foods/carb queries & recipes If you want to take a looksie......
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> No disrespect A - I genuinely meant well  - apologies if I spoke out of turn  - as is frequently said on here what suits one may not suit another  Take care and enjoy the Bank Holiday weekend x
> WL



No need to apologise, I've had much worse


----------



## Ditto

Re sprouts - yes, I try to do Atkins Induction and so that's 12oz of salad a day or 8oz salad and 7oz of 'other' vegetables is sprouts, cabbage, cauli etc. Induction is quite strict but you don't have to stay on it long, 2 weeks minimum but you can stay on it for ages if you have stones to lose like me.

Yesterday: 15stone 5.6pounds - tum 49 
BG 5.9 @ 6.39am
Bottle water

Breakfast:
6/7 rashers streaky bacon, courgettes, tomatoes, onions, olive oil. 
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Lunch:
Bottle Water
250g cottage cheese, salad inc celery and mayo.

Dinner: 
Lg can tuna, riced cauli with a lot of butter in it, 11 sprouts  
2 Bottles water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Kaylz

Just realised I didn't do yesterday's last night
B - 45g honey granola, 110g Skye with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9ish - jelly baby
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with tuna; grated cheese and mayo and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half oven baked river cobbler fillet, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g broccoli, 80g cauliflower, wee dollop of mayo, a Jacob's cheddar biscuit, a lotus biscuit and a 25g bar Moser Roth 85%
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water x


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Re sprouts - yes, I try to do Atkins Induction and so that's 12oz of salad a day or 8oz salad and 7oz of 'other' vegetables is sprouts, cabbage, cauli etc. Induction is quite strict but you don't have to stay on it long, 2 weeks minimum but you can stay on it for ages if you have stones to lose like me.
> 
> Yesterday: 15stone 5.6pounds - tum 49
> BG 5.9 @ 6.39am
> Bottle water
> 
> Breakfast:
> 6/7 rashers streaky bacon, courgettes, tomatoes, onions, olive oil.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> 
> Lunch:
> Bottle Water
> 250g cottage cheese, salad inc celery and mayo.
> 
> Dinner:
> Lg can tuna, riced cauli with a lot of butter in it, 11 sprouts
> 2 Bottles water and a Levothyroxine


Ahhh i see, never heard of little veg and that , i would never survive on that a day i have stones to lose too, but my aim is 3 at the moment till i go back too DN in june


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Re sprouts - yes, I try to do Atkins Induction and so that's 12oz of salad a day or 8oz salad and 7oz of 'other' vegetables is sprouts, cabbage, cauli etc. Induction is quite strict but you don't have to stay on it long, 2 weeks minimum but you can stay on it for ages if you have stones to lose like me.
> 
> Yesterday: 15stone 5.6pounds - tum 49
> BG 5.9 @ 6.39am
> Bottle water
> 
> Breakfast:
> 6/7 rashers streaky bacon, courgettes, tomatoes, onions, olive oil.
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> 
> Lunch:
> Bottle Water
> 250g cottage cheese, salad inc celery and mayo.
> 
> Dinner:
> Lg can tuna, riced cauli with a lot of butter in it, 11 sprouts
> 2 Bottles water and a Levothyroxine


Ditto I see a 1/2" has disappeared! Well done u x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:20ish - cup of coffee and a square of chocolate (4.2)
D - multiseed deli roll with a layer of mayo and 3 rashers smoked bacon and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 3 Lincolnshire sausages, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, wee drop of onion gravy, 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
Currently - away to have a cup of coffee, milk before my dad picks me up to go shopping  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> 9:20ish - cup of coffee and a square of chocolate (4.2)
> D - multiseed deli roll with a layer of mayo and 3 rashers smoked bacon and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
> 2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
> T - 3 Lincolnshire sausages, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g petits pois, wee drop of onion gravy, 2 Jacobs cheddar biscuits and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
> Currently - away to have a cup of coffee, milk before my dad picks me up to go shopping  x


Interesting menu there Kaylz - especially sausages & yorkies! 
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Interesting menu there Kaylz - especially sausages & yorkies!
> WL


Yorkies and jersey royals are the only things I can add that I tolerate so has to be done as had no jersey royals in  x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream I've now tried the bulletproof coffee and it's rank. I even blended it and nope not doing that again. 
L bacon and eggs on a protein roll with a little butter 
D was my chow mein with prawn crackers and blackberries and cream 
2.5 litres of water which my coffee is included in.


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L bacon and eggs 
D brisket and veg with a small amount of roast tatties 
Loads of water throughout the day too 
I did two big walks yesterday too one into town 3.1miles and one down Largs on the water front 2miles all in I did 25K steps according to my Fitbit so a rather productive day with the house thrown in there too.


----------



## Loubylou69

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Burgen bread is this any of range or gluten free?


----------



## grovesy

Loubylou69 said:


> Burgen bread is this any of range or gluten free?


It is a specific Make of Bread it has Soy and Linseed, and many find Lidl Protien Rolls a good substitute for normal bread.


----------



## Kaylz

Loubylou69 said:


> Burgen bread is this any of range or gluten free?


I've just had a look at their website and faq section for you and found this

*9. Are any of the Burgen breads wheat free?* 

We have two loaves which are wheat, gluten and dairy free: 

• Burgen Gluten, Wheat & Dairy Free Sunflower & Chia Seed 500g 
• Burgen Gluten, Wheat & Dairy Free Soya & Linseed 500g 
Hope this helps  x


----------



## grovesy

I have just checked the ingredients on my Soya and linseed one, it does contain some framed wheat and wheat protien, and says on the allergy that information it does contain gluten. So I suspect they must do a gluten free one aswell.


----------



## Ditto

Lass, that 1/2 is on/off on/off same as my weight. Fed-up with it! 

Yesterday: 15stone 5.6pounds - tum 49 
No strips. 
Bottle water

Breakfast:
Tuna, Cheese and 2 poached eggs (too much protein I know but I was ravenous).
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Lunch:
Bottle Water
3 Fried Eggs.

Dinner: 
Roast Turkey slices, boiled potatoes (thought sod it!) cabbage, brocolli, cauli, gravy.
Bottle water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Lass, that 1/2 is on/off on/off same as my weight. Fed-up with it!
> 
> Yesterday: 15stone 5.6pounds - tum 49
> No strips.
> Bottle water
> 
> Breakfast:
> Tuna, Cheese and 2 poached eggs (too much protein I know but I was ravenous).
> Pt Aspirin water, meds
> 
> Lunch:
> Bottle Water
> 3 Fried Eggs.
> 
> Dinner:
> Roast Turkey slices, boiled potatoes (thought sod it!) cabbage, brocolli, cauli, gravy.
> Bottle water and a Levothyroxine


I've noticed this Ditto  - but at least it's no more than a 1/2" GAIN that's all that matters  - have you thought to ask your neighbours if you can mow their lawns too  maybe lose that 1/2 for good   You're doing well D. Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday May Day...01.05.2017

B. 200mls water + 2 boiled eggs
L. Nil
1 cup of tea
Late evening meal
125g sardines in dijon mustard sauce  - Birds Eye steambag of mixed veggies - 2 baby baby new potatoes
3 dessertspoons fat free cherry yogurt & 1 Alpen Light banoffee bar
200mls water

BGL'S
Pre meal ............4.6
1hr post meal.....6.0
2hr post meal.....5.4
3hr post meal.....5.1

600mls water throughout the day
Regular daily meds.

WL


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed wit honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with a thin scraping of mayo and 2 slices corned beef and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 80g petits pois, wee drop of salad cream and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L bacon and eggs in a roll 
D chicken stir fry no noodles in it. 
2 litres of water


----------



## Davo

Yesterday
B strawberries and Greek yogurt
L mackerel and salad
D fry up


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll filled with 60g smoked sausage, 1 slice extra mature cheddar and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g boiled jersey royals, 80g asparagus, wee drop of onion gravy, nature valley popcorn salted caramel, almond and pretzel bar and 1 square Lindt 90%
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> 9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
> D - multiseed deli roll filled with 60g smoked sausage, 1 slice extra mature cheddar and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
> 2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
> T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g boiled jersey royals, 80g asparagus, wee drop of onion gravy, nature valley popcorn salted caramel, almond and pretzel bar and 1 square Lindt 90%
> Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


Mmmmm pork loin steaks, my favourite as you know x
WL


----------



## Ditto

> have you thought to ask your neighbours if you can mow their lawns too


Are you trying to wind me up? I'm knackered!  

Yesterday: 15stone 3.0pounds - tum 49 
No strips.
Bottle water

Breakfast:
2 Poached Eggs, Brussels Sprouts.
Pt Aspirin water, meds

Snack:
Lg can Tuna. (I was ravenous!)

Lunch:
Bottle Water
250g Cottage Cheese.

Bottle Water.
Dinner: 
Nearly a full can Corned Beef (the only thing that fills me up!), Green Beans
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream only had single in but now have my double 
L Mocha from costa and a roll on pork sausage. Levels went through the roof damn but came back down after 2 hours thankfully. 
D spaghetti courgettes and bologna sauce was rather nice if I say so myself as it's a new thing I tried along  with a glug of red wine in it along with loads of veg. 
Dark chocolate for afters as my son as sodded of with the last of the cheesecakes 
Must make more and hide them


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 02.05.2017
200mls warm boiled water 

B. Nil 
L. 1 slice toasted bergen S&L
Mug of tea with KoKo alternative to milk
Evening meal 
Red salmon Birds Eye steambag of mixed veggies (3 & 1/2 mins in microwave) 2 tiny baby new potatoes  - dollop of mayo
Cherry yogurt & frozen berries
Mug of coffee with KoKo alternative to milk

200mls warm boiled water before bed.

+ further 600mls throughout the day & evening
Regular daily meds.

WL


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - 45g honey granola, 110g Skyr with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk 
D - multiseed deli roll filled with 60g smoked sausage, 1 slice mature cheddar and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bae
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half basa fillets, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 80g cauliflower, 80g broccoli, wee dollop of mayo for the fish, nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar (yes I have an addiction and yes I will start to look like a peanut but they are just TOO good) and 2 squares lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk
2 pints of water and probably another x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 03.05.2017

200mls warm boiled water
B. Nil
Brunch: 2 boiled eggs
Mug of coffee with KoKo alternative to milk + 2 Truvia sweeteners
Late evening meal: 200mls water Mackeral in tomato sauce on one slice  toasted S&L bergen 
Fat free yogurt, raspberries & Alpen banoffee bar
Cup decaff tea with KoKo alternative to milk + sweeteners
200mls water before bed

A further 400ml water throughout the day
Regular daily meds

WL


----------



## Dollypolly

My your up early @wirralass
B coffee and cream
L eggs and on a roll
D chilli which will be reviewed as it spiked me???? Must remember to check labels and the back of tins before husband makes things lol!!!!
2 litres of water.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday.

B:Weetabix, Semi Skimmed
D: Subway Herb & Cheese Roll with BMT and salad, they had run out of salad bowls, side of smoked salmon and some blue cheese.  Tested before and 1hr & 2hrs after the Sub, before 5.0, 1hr 9.6 & 2hr 6.0. Not bad but not happy, would rather had a salad being stuck in a hotel.

2ltrs of water during the day

Tonight

B: Weetabix, semi skimmed and about 100grms of satsumas (pushing the boat out)
L: Eat Natural Yoghurt bar
D: Salad with Roasted chicken breast, Anchovies, Mozzarella & Octopus
2.5ltrs of water during the day


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> B:Weetabix, Semi Skimmed
> D: Subway Herb & Cheese Roll with BMT and salad, they had run out of salad bowls, side of smoked salmon and some blue cheese.  Tested before and 1hr & 2hrs after the Sub, before 5.0, 1hr 9.6 & 2hr 6.0. Not bad but not happy, would rather had a salad being stuck in a hotel.
> 
> 2ltrs of water during the day
> 
> Tonight
> 
> B: Weetabix, semi skimmed and about 100grms of satsumas (pushing the boat out)
> L: Eat Natural Yoghurt bar
> D: Salad with Roasted chicken breast, Anchovies, Mozzarella & Octopus
> 2.5ltrs of water during the day


Please dont take this the wrong way A but I'm so glad I'm not on my own with a high bgl today - you might have seen my earlier post 9.4 I mean 9.4  where the heck did that come from? I only had 2 slices of bergen toast & Mackeral  - I'm over it now but twas a shock Hope you have better numbers tomorrow  x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday
B coffee and cream
L bacon and eggs with a protein roll
D pesto chicken with broccoli rice and some dark chocolate for afters 
Supper franks diabetic ice cream I had about 30g of it as it's sickly sweet and some strawberries
Drank about 3 litres of water as it's been warm in Ayrshire the now


----------



## Browser

Yesterday.

B  -  2x Aberdeen Angus ( Tesco ) sausages on a slice of Burgen bread.
L  -  Bowl of onion, celery and kale soup with a slice of Burgen with roasted cheese.
D  -  Pan fried fillet of haddock with celeriac mash and roasted vegetables ( shallots, red pepper, celery and mushroom.

A good consistent day  -  FBG - 5.7 :  Pre dinner -  4.9 and  5.5 2hrs. later.


----------



## Dollypolly

@Browser how was the mash and what is the taste thanks 
Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L fried eggs on a roll and a mocha 
D chicken kebabs, profiteroles 2 of they where teeny but damn good (son made them at college) 
S eclair and dark chocolate. 
3 litres of water.


----------



## Browser

Dollypolly said:


> @Browser how was the mash and what is the taste thanks
> Yesterday
> B coffee and cream
> L fried eggs on a roll and a mocha
> D chicken kebabs, profiteroles 2 of they where teeny but damn good (son made them at college)
> S eclair and dark chocolate.
> 3 litres of water.



The celeriac mash with plenty of butter has the same consistency as potato and the taste is not the strong celery type you might expect. I think it's a very good substitute.


----------



## trophywench

I quite like celeriac and like the taste of celery anyway - we buy shedloads of tinned celery hearts when they are available in French supermarkets because we adore them as a normal vegetable with cooked meals - however I don't like it very much 'raw' - such a lot of it in the shops now, is 'stringy' flavoured water which I don't find at all pleasant to eat.  (and having a denture doesn't exactly assist LOL)

I can beat 9.4 - over 11 here this morning since my innards objected to our tea last night and I spent a couple of hours yawning into the white telephone in a cold sweat with violent belly ache.  Evidently the carbs penetrated better than anything else so that was lucky - you do always have to look for the upside in the down moments, don't you!

Have eaten the meal loads of times before and not had the prob, and my husband was perfectly OK after eating exactly the same thing - so I have no idea which bit of it I couldn't cope with yesterday. (Pork, peppers, onions, mushrooms, cream, basmati rice, strawberries, ice cream)


----------



## Dollypolly

I shall be trying to see as I don't think I've ever had celeriac. 
Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L pesto chicken with a protein roll 
D sausage and steak stew with loads of veg, some dark chocolate for afters


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: 15stone 7.0pounds - tum 50 
No strips to measure BG.
Bottle water
Brunch:
2 Poached Eggs, Mushrooms, Tomato.
Pt Aspirin water, meds
2 Bottles Water throughout the day.
Dinner: 
Can Sardines in tomato sauce, 14 Brussels sprouts
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
I told my daughter what I'd had for dinner and for some reason she laughed her socks off.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 07.05.2017

200mls warm boiled water
B. Cup of tea 
L. No appetite but drank 200mls water 
Evening meal
200mls water before meal
Smoked cod - steambag of mixed veggies - 1 baby new potato
1 small mandarin & 2 tablespoons low fat custard + 1 garlic capsule
Cup coffee

Snack: 9pm Salted caramel nut protein bar
200mls warm boiled water before bed
Daily meds

WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Snack: 9pm Salted caramel nut protein bar


Is that the Nature Valley ones? be careful they are very addictive  lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Is that the Nature Valley ones? be careful they are very addictive  lol x


Yes - and I am learning that I also stock:-
Alpen Light Banoffee bar 10g carbs of which are 3.2g sugars
Alpen Light chocolate & fudge bar 10g carbs of which 4.0g sugars
Alpen Light Jaffa Cake bar 11g carbs of which 3.6g sugars 
All very lubly jubly!  x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Yes - and I am learning that I also stock:-
> Alpen Light Banoffee bar 10g carbs of which are 3.2g sugars
> Alpen Light chocolate & fudge bar 10g carbs of which 4.0g sugars
> Alpen Light Jaffa Cake bar 11g carbs of which 3.6g sugars
> All very lubly jubly!  x
> WL


I have in stock
Nature Valley Protein Salted Caramel Nut
Nature Valley Protein Peanut & Chocolate
Nature Valley Popcorn Caramel, Almond & Pretzel
They are delicious  x


----------



## chaoticcar

You can use celeriac in the same way as potatoes .We had chunks with lots of butter wrapped in tinfoil and cooked on the Barbie last night ,did the same with Swede  
   CAROL


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday
B coffee and cream
L pesto chicken 
D Jacobean and veg 
Load of water


----------



## Martin Canty

We were in Las Vegas so, as the saying goes "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas".... Unfortunately my bowels didn't get the memo.....

B - Value Skillet (2 eggs fried over-easy, 2 rashers of bacon & hash browns)
L - All you can eat Indian Buffet (no rice though)

FBG this morning 5.2 so I'm OK with having indulged a little


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with cheese and pickle and a 25g bar of moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, 120g broccoli, salad cream and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> We were in Las Vegas so, as the saying goes "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas".... Unfortunately my bowels didn't get the memo.....
> 
> B - Value Skillet (2 eggs fried over-easy, 2 rashers of bacon & hash browns)
> L - All you can eat Indian Buffet (no rice though)
> 
> FBG this morning 5.2 so I'm OK with having indulged a little


Congratulations on your House Special Martin and hope the lower region is behaving now Hope u r ok over there, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Thought i would share these mixed veggies with you  - they only take 4mins to cook in the microwave -  a reasonable portion size too.


----------



## Ditto

I like those veggies, they're so convenient. 

080517 Yesterday: 15stone 2.4pounds - tum 48 1/2
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with olive oil, can Garden Peas, 2 lg tbs mayo.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
2 Bottles Water throughout the afternoon, hot with mowing.
Dinner:
Lg can can Corned Beef, 4oz mature Cheddar, bowl Salad with olive oil and mayo.
2 Bottles water and a Levothyroxine

Unable to get online so posting late...
070517 Yesterday: 15stone 4.4pounds - tum 49
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with olive oil, Mushrooms, Sardines, 4oz Cheese.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Lunch:
2 Bottles Water throughout the afternoon, hot...
2 Beefburgers, pile Broccoli with butter on.
Dinner:
Small portion tinned Ham, a few tinned Potatoes, Garden Peas.
2 Bottles water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Browser

I was at a charity golf competition that included lunch and tea so was at the mercy of the caterers.

B  -  3 slices salami, fried egg, a few olives and pieces of gherkin.Slice of Burgen bread.
L  -  Bowl of lentil soup and two slices white bread. Half a white roll with tuna mayonaise.
T  -  Chicken curry, small portion of white boiled rice, three new potatoes, skins on and two small roasters.

Fasting BG was 5.6. Didn't test before eating lunch or tea but BG two hours after tea was 7.6  pleasantly surprised after rice and tatties.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with cheese and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
After d - pint of water
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g boiled jersey royals, 80g steamed asparagus, wee drop of onion gravy and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water x


----------



## Ditto

Good day all, have a fabulous Wednesday. Glorious here, makes you feel glad to be alive. I daren't buy Skyr, last time I ate the whole giant tub.  Very more-ish.

090517 Yesterday: 15stone 2.8pounds - tum <48 1/2
BG: 7.1 @ 9.40
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with olive oil, Cheddar Cheese, Mushrooms, Tomato
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 6.9 @ 12.40
2 Bottles Water 
Dinner:
Roast Chicken (from Tesco), pickled beetroot and a bowl Salad with olive oil and mayo.
BG: 7.0 @ 6.48
Bag of Pork Scratchings.
2 Bottles water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday
> B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
> D - multiseed deli roll with cheese and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
> After d - pint of water
> 2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
> T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g boiled jersey royals, 80g steamed asparagus, wee drop of onion gravy and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
> After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water x


Oh Kaylz  - your invitation to share yesterdays pork loin chops & salted caramel nut bar with you only arrived today  - sorry I missed my favourite meal   next time maybe x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Oh Kaylz - your invitation to share yesterdays pork loin chops & salted caramel nut bar with you only arrived today - sorry I missed my favourite meal  next time maybe x
> WL


Sorry WL, must remember not to put it in the post on a Sunday as it wont get there in time , it's looking like sausages, yorkies, tenderstem broccoli and gravy tonight, or oven baked fish tomorrow, fancy coming round for either  x


----------



## Dollypolly

@Ditto im the same with those yoghurts 
Yesterday
B coffee and cream 
L roll on bacon 
D burger, grated cheese, onions and chips made with celeriac rather nice too. With protein roll. 
Not enough water though. Must try harder with that one.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all, what a lovely day!  Hope it's nice where you are.

100517 Yesterday: 15stone 3.0pounds - tum 49 1/2
BG: 6.7 @ 6.19
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
Tuna, Cheddar Cheese, Onion, Garlics, Mushrooms and the last of the jar of beetroot!
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 6.2 @ 1.55
2 Bottles Water 
BG: 6.7 @ 4.45
Dinner:
Lg can pink Salmon, 2 poached Eggs, Cucumber, Mayo and the rest of the beetroot!
BG: 6.5 @ 6.55
Pt water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 6.2 @ 11.43pm
I'm eating too much, no wonder I've got a fatty liver.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Bowl of pulled pork (left over from a BBQ we had a couple of weeks ago)
D - Shrimp (Prawns to you guys) in a tomato based sauce with sliced peppers & onion over a bed of Shirataki Noodles


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Good day all, what a lovely day!  Hope it's nice where you are.
> 
> 100517 Yesterday: 15stone 3.0pounds - tum 49 1/2
> BG: 6.7 @ 6.19
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Brunch:
> Tuna, Cheddar Cheese, Onion, Garlics, Mushrooms and the last of the jar of beetroot!
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
> BG: 6.2 @ 1.55
> 2 Bottles Water
> BG: 6.7 @ 4.45
> Dinner:
> Lg can pink Salmon, 2 poached Eggs, Cucumber, Mayo and the rest of the beetroot!
> BG: 6.5 @ 6.55
> Pt water and a Levothyroxine
> BG: 6.2 @ 11.43pm
> I'm eating too much, no wonder I've got a fatty liver.


I was looking at your food, i could never ever survive on how little you eat, i eat twice as much as you


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream 
L 85%butcher meat sausages on a protein roll with butter 
D minced bologna with courgette spaghetti 
S dark chocolate cheesecake low carb 
Loads of water too


----------



## grainger

B - Greek yoghurt
L - smoked haddock fish cake with salad
S - giant chocolate buttons (ops)
D - chicken salad with some cheese
S - handful of malteasers


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30 - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with 2 slices mature cheddar, Heinz ploughmans pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g boiled jersey royals, 100g black kale, wee drop onion gravy and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk
3 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L pesto chicken 
D beef stroganoff with cauli rice profiteroles fresh cream mini ones had 3 
Loads of water 
Trying out a new diluting the now called barley water with peach no added sugar. It's an acquired taste that's for sure


----------



## goosey

Dollypolly said:


> Yesterday
> B coffee and cream
> L pesto chicken
> D beef stroganoff with cauli rice profiteroles fresh cream mini ones had 3
> Loads of water
> Trying out a new diluting the now called barley water with peach no added sugar. It's an acquired taste that's for sure


Oh i like that peach, you dont eat much either i have come to the conclusion im a pig but probably why im a fatty  but its going quickly


----------



## Dollypolly

Err I eat loads but don't snack really 
300g of beef strips 
150g double cream 
1 onion 
1 celery 
1/2 glove garlic 
150g mushrooms 
1/2 to 1 teaspoon of smoked paprika 
160g of cauli rice 
Just for the dinner it's a lovely big plate too. I was taking down recipe for someone and she's the only one that'll eat it so I was making it for her by the recipe.
I eat a lot of fat but good fats and moderate protein very little carbs and it seems to be working for me as I've lost over 2 st 
Might not look a lot but it is really well to me it is and very calorie dense.


----------



## goosey

Dollypolly said:


> Err I eat loads but don't snack really
> 300g of beef strips
> 150g double cream
> 1 onion
> 1 celery
> 1/2 glove garlic
> 150g mushrooms
> 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of smoked paprika
> 160g of cauli rice
> Just for the dinner it's a lovely big plate too. I was taking down recipe for someone and she's the only one that'll eat it so I was making it for her by the recipe.
> I eat a lot of fat but good fats and moderate protein very little carbs and it seems to be working for me as I've lost over 2 st
> Might not look a lot but it is really well to me it is and very calorie dense.


I dont snack and eat very little carbs , alot compared to some on here but very little to me, i eat low fat too but load and loads of veg, just brekkie, lunch and tea, well done in your weight loss


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream 
L sausages pork 85% meat and a protein roll with lurpak 
D brisket with gravy and mashed cauliflower 
3 litres of water it might of been raining but still warmish plus I've been exercising more as in toning exercises for the tummy and back.


----------



## Ditto

140517 Yesterday: 15stone 5pounds - tum 49 1/2
BG: 6.7 @ 6.01
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Hollands' Meat and Potato Pie, 1 slice of Warburtons' small white toastie slathered with butter
BG: 10.2 @ 8.51 (I think this was stress and fear as I felt ill, rather than pie!)
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Lunch:
Lg can Tuna, Salad, Mayo (a big bowl)
Bottle Water
Dinner:
2 glasses Warninks Advocaat, 2 burgers in buns with salad, one serving very thin fries and ketchup
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine
Didn't have any birthday cake or Apple Strudel and Ice Cream as too full!


----------



## Ditto

Apologies for the double post, where is everybody? 

150517 Yesterday: 15stone 5.8pounds - tum 50
BG: 9.1 @ 10.13
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
Bubble & Squeak with chicken.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 5.8 @ 12.31
Bottle Water.
BG: 5.8 @ 3.17
Dinner @ 4-5:
Bubble & Squeak with chicken and a small can Corn, olive oil and butter. (a huge bowl)
BG: 8.1 @ 6.09
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 7.7 @ 8.56

A rollercoaster of a day BG-wise...no more bubble&sqeak then!




Why do I feel I have to eat up all the left-overs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm a squirrel!


----------



## Ditto

Me again? What's going on? Maybe there are some posts I can't see...  Good morning y'all, have a good Wednesday. 

160517 Yesterday: 15stone 4.4pounds - tum 49>
BG: 7.1 @ 7.21
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with olive oil, Lg can Tuna, Mushrooms, Tomato, Garlic, 1 small red Onion, Mayo
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Bottle Water
Dinner @ 5:
Lg Can Corned Beef, Mustard, Little Gem Lettuce, 2 inches Cucumber, 1 stick Celery, Mayo. 
BG: 7.0 @ 6.44
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 7.2 @ 10.30


----------



## Wirrallass

Hello Ditto  - oh there you are  - been looking all over the place for you! Looks like its just you and me here. I've not had any alerts either  - think they've all gone home or to a rock concert that we don't know about  - or gone to London to see the Queen  argh well  - I'm off now to prepare my evening meal so bye for now, take care x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Enjoy your dinner Lass.


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you Ditto  - Im having smoked cod with a blob of butter oven baked in foil  - birds eye bag of steamed mixed veggies and 1 baby new potato  - will be ready in no time  - it's what I call 'easy cooking'  hate standing over a hot cooker x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Ok guys
Yesterday
B - 45g honey granola, 110g Skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
10:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with 2 slices mature cheddar, 20g Heinz ploughmans pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g boiled jersey royals, 80g pak choi, wee drop of onion gravy and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water
Today
Same as yesterday for breakfast and dinner
T - 1 and a half river cobbler fillet, 2 yorkies, 100g tenderstem broccoli, wee dollop of mayo, nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Dollypolly

B coffee and cream 
L cottage pie topping was cauliflower mash with grated Leicester cheese on top
D Irish stew minus the potatoes 4 squares of dark chocolate 85%


----------



## Wirrallass

Dollypolly said:


> B coffee and cream
> L cottage pie topping was cauliflower mash with grated Leicester cheese on top
> D Irish stew minus the potatoes 4 squares of dark chocolate 85%


Hi Dollypolly  - you don't eat very much  - do you snack between meals? x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

No @wirralass i don't as a rule and I'm averaging 1,800 to 2,000 cals a day sometimes 2,200 as it's calorie dense foods I eat too. I eat creams and butters and steaks. I don't eat refined crap As a rule but can slip back but not often these days. 
I forgot my water on that one oops I had 3 litres too. 
I also have Mochas either in on my machine not very often or out at Costa not very often as I don't spike with them all trial and error along the way isn't it.


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream x2 
L bacon 3 rashers and eggs 2 fried in rapeseed oil with a protein roll on butter. 
Sn mocha and fruit scone with clotted cream at costa 
D pesto chicken with broccoli rice 
3 litres of water with squash'd in it as the plain water is rank I find.


----------



## Ditto

> and 1 baby new potato


Good grief, how can you have just one? One bag maybe... 

170517 Yesterday: 15stone 4.4pounds - tum 49
BG: 6.3 @ 6.58
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with olive oil, Lg can Tuna, Mushrooms, Tomato, Garlic, 1 small red Onion, Mayo
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Bottle Water
BG: 6.2 @ 3.19
Dinner @ 6:
2 marinaded Chicken Breasts (far too much, was stuffed to the gills), Green Beans.
BG: 8.0 @ 9pm (bit shocked at this, but portion control is my bete noir)
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 7.0 @ 10.28


----------



## Davo

B Greek style yogurt and some strawberries
L Cheese and onion omelette
D Homemade  chilli con carne and salad


----------



## Dollypolly

What's in your chilli @Davo


----------



## Ditto

Advice please. My sister's ex-class mate Madeleine, a brave cancer survivor who works in our chemist, says we should change the lancet every single time or it could give a false reading ie if old blood is left on. I've been re-using mine.

180517 Yesterday: 15stone 2.2pounds - tum <49
BG: 6.8 @ 6.12am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with olive oil, Lg can Tuna, Tomato, Garlic, 1/2 small red Onion, Mayo
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 6.3 @ 1.48pm
Snack @ 3ish: Lg Carton Cottage Cheese 250g
Bottle Water
BG: 5.6 @ 6pm
Bottle Water
Dinner @ 6:
Chicken Breast, heap of Brussels Sprouts, Mayo, black pepper.
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## Dollypolly

I change mine once a week @Ditto but I've also been told to change them all the time. I just don't 
Yesterday 
B coffee and cream plus pint of water 
L fried eggs and a protein roll on butter litre of water with squash'd in it. 
D beef goulash, 4 squares of dark chocolate and a mocha plus a half a pint of water  
Supper strawberries and blueberries


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto I mean this kindly but you will always come across conflicting advice  in any walk of life  - It's a matter for you to decide what you want to do regardless. I've re-used lancets a few times before using a new one  -  but I wipe the sharp clean after each use. I started doing this a while back when I was running very low on lancets. My bgls aren't affected & neither has it caused infections in my fingers from finger prick testing with a used lancet.  You have to decide what's best for you hun. Take care x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto I change lancet every test but it's different for me as the pricker I have has a drum with 6 needles inside, I have on very few occasions re used though as was out and hypo'd and didn't have a spare drum in my kit 
Today
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll filled with 2 slices roast beef and some Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g pak choi, wee drop of gravy and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## goosey

Ditto well done on your measurements


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> Ditto well done on your measurements


Thank you. I only measure my tum as for the last two years it has been rigid and distended, I'm thinking liver or heart agh. I'm avid to get it down or at least for it to deflate and go soft. I was used to a huge tum, always had one but not this giant medicine ball, it's horrendous.  

190517 Yesterday: 15stone 1.4pounds - tum <49
BG: 6.8 @ 6.41am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast @ 10:
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with olive oil, Lg can Tuna, Tomato, Garlic, 1 small red Onion, Mayo
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 7.0 @ 10.20am
Bottle Water.
Snack: Lg Carton Cottage Cheese 250g
BG: 6.7 @ 12.50pm
Lunch:
Aldi 2 hard boiled eggs with spinach yummy.
Bottle Water
Dinner:
Steak, Mushrooms, 1 Fried Egg.
Supper: Lg can Tuna with mayo. 
BG: 7.2 @ 7.43pm
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## goosey

Well you are going in right direction, i lost 3lbs at weigh in this morning, so happy


----------



## Kaylz

Well done @goosey  keep up the good work  x


----------



## goosey

Kaylz said:


> Well done @goosey  keep up the good work  x


Thanks, i wanted to be lost 3 stone before i went back to DN on 22 june, might happen but thats another stone in 6 weeks


----------



## Kaylz

goosey said:


> Thanks, i wanted to be lost 3 stone before i went back to DN on 22 june, might happen but thats another stone in 6 weeks


You can do it we're all behind you, obviously I'm not putting on any pressure just trying to support, 6 weeks is a long time to try  good luck hun  x


----------



## goosey

Kaylz said:


> You can do it we're all behind you, obviously I'm not putting on any pressure just trying to support, 6 weeks is a long time to try  good luck hun  x


Thanks well this is only week 8 so if i lose 1 1/2lb this week wil be 2 stone


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream
L pesto chicken with green salad
D lasagna 
Loads of water too


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - jelly baby (3.9) and a cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with roast beef and Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half bits of river cobbler fillet, 2 yorkies (forgot to get jersey royals ) asparagus, a wee dollop of mayo a nature valley protein bar peanut and chocolate and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk
Today
Same as yesterday up until tea minus the jelly baby
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, wee drop of gravy and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Robin

Today
B. Slice of Lidl low GI bread, toasted with butter. Cappucino.
L. Slice of Lidl low GI bread, egg and mayo filling, half an apple, satsuma, some pecans and 2sq milk choc.
PM snack I Lotus biscuit, 1sq 90% dark choc
T. Duck breast, jersey pots, mange tout peas, Camembert, 2glasses red wine.
This came in at 80 carbs, which is on the low side for me, I normally aim for 100, plus I did an hour's strenuous exercise after lunch. Probably explains why my levels on Kaylz's new thread were so good today, they're not always like that!


----------



## Kaylz

@Robin you had milk chocolate? I don't think I've ever come a cross a post where you say you've had milk chocolate lol x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> @Robin you had milk chocolate? I don't think I've ever come a cross a post where you say you've had milk chocolate lol x


My guilty secret is out! I normally stick to dark, but I buy milk for OH who prefers it, and occasionally I raid it to have with some nuts.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Dollypolly - careful not to O/D on water  - I think there's a limit as to how many litres is safe  - I think it's 2-3ltrs for a woman and 4-5 for a man depending on each individuals weight! Anyone, please correct me if I'm wrong  
WL


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> Thanks well this is only week 8 so if i lose 1 1/2lb this week wil be 2 stone


Fabulous, well done ::claps:: It's not easy to lose weight! I've been trying for 52 years.  First lot of slimming tablets from the doc when I was 12.

210517 Yesterday: 15stone 0.6pounds - <48 tum 
BG: 6.8 @ 6.20am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
4 Poached Eggs, 2 rashers Bacon, 1 small red Onion.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 7.0 @ 11.22am
Snack: Bottle Water and a few slices of Cheddar.
Dinner @ 6ish:
Chicken, Curry and Rice (white, must get some Basmati).
Snack: 3 tiny pieces of tinned Ham (I just opened the fridge and it was there!)
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 7.6 @ 10.12pm

I thought I posted yesterday? Can't find it so putting it here. 
200517 Yesterday Sat: 15stone 1.2pounds - tum 48
BG: 7.3 @ 6.42am
BG: 6.2 @ 10.12am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10.15:
Can Ham 200g, 3 medium Tomatoes, 1 small Red Onion
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
3 Bottles of Water throughout the day.
Dinner:
2 BirdsEye chargrilled Chicken Breasts, heap frozen Green Beans with black pepper on for some taste at least! 
Then stupidly ate a bit of Mums, why can't normal people just clear their plates? She left a tiddy bit of steak and kidney pie and some bits with gravy...I'm a human pig bin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BG: 7.0 @ 8.57pm
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## goosey

Thanks ditto


----------



## Dollypolly

wirralass said:


> @Dollypolly - careful not to O/D on water  - I think there's a limit as to how many litres is safe  - I think it's 2-3ltrs for a woman and 4-5 for a man depending on each individuals weight! Anyone, please correct me if I'm wrong
> WL



I drink between 2-3 daily 4 if warm. I think I read someone saying it's 5 litres for a diabetic but I've only drank that amount when doing a lot of exercises and walking.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Fabulous, well done ::claps:: It's not easy to lose weight! I've been trying for 52 years.  First lot of slimming tablets from the doc when I was 12.
> 
> 210517 Yesterday: 15stone 0.6pounds - <48 tum
> BG: 6.8 @ 6.20am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Brunch @ 10:
> 4 Poached Eggs, 2 rashers Bacon, 1 small red Onion.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
> BG: 7.0 @ 11.22am
> Snack: Bottle Water and a few slices of Cheddar.
> Dinner @ 6ish:
> Chicken, Curry and Rice (white, must get some Basmati).
> Snack: 3 tiny pieces of tinned Ham (I just opened the fridge and it was there!)
> Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
> BG: 7.6 @ 10.12pm
> 
> I thought I posted yesterday? Can't find it so putting it here.
> 200517 Yesterday Sat: 15stone 1.2pounds - tum 48
> BG: 7.3 @ 6.42am
> BG: 6.2 @ 10.12am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Brunch @ 10.15:
> Can Ham 200g, 3 medium Tomatoes, 1 small Red Onion
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
> 3 Bottles of Water throughout the day.
> Dinner:
> 2 BirdsEye chargrilled Chicken Breasts, heap frozen Green Beans with black pepper on for some taste at least!
> Then stupidly ate a bit of Mums, why can't normal people just clear their plates? She left a tiddy bit of steak and kidney pie and some bits with gravy...I'm a human pig bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BG: 7.0 @ 8.57pm
> Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine


You do make me laugh Ditto  ooo steak & kidney pie?!! I've noticed your tum measurements  - losing it slowly half inch by half inch, so well done you. Take care xxx
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream 
L fried eggs and protein roll with a mocha
D pesto chicken with broccoli and cauliflower rice plus strawberries and cream 
Diluting juice throughout the day.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Porridge for brecky, one of those microwave sachets.

Tinned salmon with cottage cheese, sweetcorn,turkey rashers and tomatoes for tea.

Lots of cordial through the day.

Bill.


----------



## Ditto

240517 Yesterday: 15stone 0.6pounds - 48 1/2 tum
BG: 6.3 @ 6.15am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
Tinned Ham, Scrambled Eggs with Olive Oil, 1/2 small red Onion, medium Tomato.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Pt Water.
BG: 6.4 @ 2.36pm
Dinner @ 5ish:
Can Corned Beef, Mustard, 3 large Spring Onions, 1/2 Cabbage with butter on. 
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 6.7 @ 9.24pm
~~~
230517 Yesterday: 15stone 0.8pounds - 48 1/2 tum
BG: 6.4 @ 5.13am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
Scrambled Eggs with Olive Oil, Corned Beef, Mustard.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Pt Water.
BG: 6.1 @ 12.16pm
Dinner @ 2ish: 
Pork, Chicken Salad with potato salad and coleslaw, mayo. Strawberries, 2 scoops Franks, Single Cream over mmm
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 6.6 @ 7.18pm
I was too full for hours and hours! Note to self, don't eat so much!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g honey granola, 110g skyr mixed with honey and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - a multiseed deli roll with roast beef and Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut & chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g asparagus, wee drop of onion gravy and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water
Today
B - same as yesterday
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with cheese and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, 100g boiled charlotte potatoes, 100g tender stem broccoli, wee drop of onion gravy and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

I want what you're having Kaylz. 

250517 Yesterday: 14stone 13.6pounds - 49 tum!
BG: 6.7 @ 6.13am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10.15:
Fried eggs in olive oil, pile Cabbage with Anchor butter on, 4oz microwaved closecup Mushrooms, 1 Tomato, 1/2 red Onion, 4oz Cheddar melted over. 
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Pt Water.
BG: 6.3 @ 12.33pm
Snack: Portion Corned Beef and Mustard left over from yesterday.
Dinner @ 7ish as took me ages to finish mowing the lawn in that heat!:
2 cans Tuna in brine, olive oil drizzled over, pile Cabbage, Anchor butter slathered on and heaps of black pepper nom nom nom 
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
BG: 6.2 @ 10.09pm
~~~


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I want what you're having Kaylz.
> 
> 250517 Yesterday: 14stone 13.6pounds - 49 tum!
> BG: 6.7 @ 6.13am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Brunch @ 10.15:
> Fried eggs in olive oil, pile Cabbage with Anchor butter on, 4oz microwaved closecup Mushrooms, 1 Tomato, 1/2 red Onion, 4oz Cheddar melted over.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
> Pt Water.
> BG: 6.3 @ 12.33pm
> Snack: Portion Corned Beef and Mustard left over from yesterday.
> Dinner @ 7ish as took me ages to finish mowing the lawn in that heat!:
> 2 cans Tuna in brine, olive oil drizzled over, pile Cabbage, Anchor butter slathered on and heaps of black pepper nom nom nom
> Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
> BG: 6.2 @ 10.09pm
> ~~~


I noticed the drop in weight there Ditto  - yeah! And i want what you're having - so hungry since dx! x
WL


----------



## Ditto

I'm never hungry, I get ravenous but that's just after exercise and needing to eat, then I'm replete. I do eat weird stuff I know and the bowls I fill with food wiegh a ton. I plan to cut back the portion sizes in the very near future.  Do Atkins, give it a whirl for a week, that's what I tell my sister, she never sleeps properly, she would if she did Atkins. She got all her biopsies back yesterday, has to have another ton of tests, possibly she's celiac now and there's something not quite right with her liver. For twenty years I've been trying to get her to do Atkins. She just says oh you used to go on about Weight Watchers the same way; the thing is the old styled WW was a perfect diet imho. and I stand by that. 7 fish meals a week, everything measured, it did work, right up to goal and then people being people often went right back to their old eating habits. All good dieting regimes have to be sustainable and for life!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I want what you're having Kaylz.


Which part of my menu would you like lol x


----------



## goosey

Ditto well done, you have moved down to the next stone bracket GO YOU!!! that will be me hopefully this week


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - jelly baby, cup of coffee, milk and 1 square Lindt 90%
D - multiseed deli roll with corned beef and Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut & chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - oven baked haddock fillet, 2 yorkies, 100g asparagus, wee dollop of mayo, nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## goosey

I have just made and ate kebab skewers with red and white onion, chicken, cherry toms  and yellow peppers done on the george foreman, blooby delicious they were  with cucumber and cherry tomatoes on the side


----------



## goosey

Dont know if this will work but here goes pic of food


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> Ditto well done, you have moved down to the next stone bracket GO YOU!!! that will be me hopefully this week


Thank you.  I've been in the 14s a few times this year and then sabotage myself...always agh...just done it again, on a mini bender as have had a really stressful day.  Dr Now says we're not to treat stress with food, we have to just deal with it. I keep forgetting that. 

260517 Yesterday: 15stone 0.6pounds - 48 1/2
BG: 6.0 @ 5.32am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
Scrambled eggs over cabbage with butter. 
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Bottle Water.
Dinner @ 4ish a la son.
Spaghetti, Tuna, Melted Cheddar over.
Snack @ 7ish: 250g Cottage Cheese as stressed (even more stressed tomorrow).
BG: 6.5 @ 8.03pm
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Today
Just fancied it no other excuse
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 15g peanut butter, 1 square Lindt 90% and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with corned beef and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - oven baked cod fillet, 2 yorkies, 100g tender stem broccoli, wee dollop of mayo, nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar and 2 squares Lindt 90% (it's my go to dessert as it's low carb so I stick to what I know I handle)
After t - cup of coffee, milk
Chocolate - just because I can and will as I do eat healthily so whats the problem  x


----------



## Enid

Breakfast bacon and black pudding.  
Lunch poached egg on 1 slice of toast with butter strawberries and yogurt
Tea prawn salad and strawberries with ice cream
Handful of halved walnuts
Can you tell me about the Burgen bread.


----------



## Amigo

Enid said:


> Breakfast bacon and black pudding.
> Lunch poached egg on 1 slice of toast with butter strawberries and yogurt
> Tea prawn salad and strawberries with ice cream
> Handful of halved walnuts
> Can you tell me about the Burgen bread.



This link explains Enid. You can get the loaves in many of the big supermarkets;

http://www.burgenbread.com/breads/soya-linseed/


----------



## Davo

B Strawberries and Greek yogurt
L Mackerel and salad
D Tofu and veg stir fry with cauliflower rice


----------



## Ditto

Saturday 270517 Yesterday: 15stone 0.8pounds - 48>
BG: 6.5 @ 7.15am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10:
Scrambled eggs with olive oil, beetroot, 4oz Cheddar, lg Onion, Tomatoes, Radishes, butter (weird but yum)
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 7.0 @ 11.57am
Bottle Water and a beetroot. 
Dinner @ 5ish.
Fish, Chips, Mushy Peas, 1 slice of white bread slathered in Lurpak. 
BG: 9.5 @ 8.06pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 15g peanut butter, 1 square Lindt 90% and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with 2 slices corned beef and some Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2:30ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, 80g asparagus, wee drop of onion gravy and a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 2 pints of water
10pm snack - 1 lotus biscuit to make sure I didn't go too low during the night x


----------



## Ditto

I could feel I was headed for a binge...I struggled against the carbs all Sunday...culminating in Monday's fiasco! 

Sunday 280517 Yesterday: 15stone 2.2pounds - 49 1/2
BG: 7.0 @ 6.40am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast @ 10am:
2 half pints Water.
Scrambled eggs, Lurpak, Mayo, Tuna, Tomatoes, Beetroot, Lg Onion
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
Lunch: Lg can Salmon and Mayo.
BG: 7.1 @ 5.33pm
Bottle Water. 
Dinner @ 7ish.
2 Poached Eggs, Tomatoes, 1/2 can Ham, Mayo. 
BG: 6.6 @ 8.57pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine


----------



## goosey

So what was Mondays fiasco ?


----------



## Donna Gregory

Hi had a bit of a blip only known a week! Tp2 started to slowly made changes this week made a start by cutting down my crisps and making an effort to have breakfast and not snacking on bis.  I have other health issues as well just to help. Yestorday i had 2 slices of hovis grannery bread with flora and a little bit of jam has to be hovis as can't tolerate other bread breakfast 
Lunch 3 small slices of lamb 1/2 steamed parsnip, one small carrot, twp pices of caui with green, gravey. Tea was not hungry 1/2 tin of a rice pudding.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa & peanut butter spread, 1 square Lindt 90% and a cup of coffee, milk
9:10ish - jelly baby
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with a few slices of ham, Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut & chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half oven baked river cobbler fillet, 2 Yorkshire puddings, 100g asparagus, wee dollop of mayo, nature valley protein peanut & chocolate bar and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Kaylz

Donna Gregory said:


> Tea was not hungry 1/2 tin of a rice pudding


 x


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> Hi had a bit of a blip only known a week! Tp2 started to slowly made changes this week made a start by cutting down my crisps and making an effort to have breakfast and not snacking on bis.  I have other health issues as well just to help. Yestorday i had 2 slices of hovis grannery bread with flora and a little bit of jam has to be hovis as can't tolerate other bread breakfast
> Lunch 3 small slices of lamb 1/2 steamed parsnip, one small carrot, twp pices of caui with green, gravey. Tea was not hungry 1/2 tin of a rice pudding.


Hi Donna. Parsnips  carrots  and any veggies grown beneath the ground contain carbs but your portion sizes yesterday were acceptable. Rice pudding best to avoid rice  wheat  pasta  potatoes  ....baby new potatoes are ok 
lamb  cauli  chicken  beef  processed meats best avoided  Sausages containing high % of meat is ok too 
Have you tried Bergen bread specifically soya & linseed? 9.4g carbs in one slice. I switched to that after eating white & wholemeal bread for years - it really is lovely bread especially if toasted 
Well done for cutting out the crisps & making other adjustments to your diet, it is difficult and takes time to accustom yourself to new a dietary regime but you will get there eventually  - we've all been there. Take care & good luck x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Hi can't eat that as too high in wheat so triggers my ibs i have gluten senseatvity so low gluten. I have read the advie but not a great meat eater so love my veggies not keen on pots but going to find it hard i eat cabbage and green beans but love carrots. But have days where don't feel hungry. Did better today had 2 gluten free weetabix semmi skimmed milk don't do full fat again not good with ibs. Had potched on toast for lunch and lamb salad.


----------



## Kaylz

Donna Gregory said:


> Hi can't eat that as too high in wheat so triggers my ibs i have gluten senseatvity so low gluten. I have read the advie but not a great meat eater so love my veggies not keen on pots but going to find it hard i eat cabbage and green beans but love carrots. But have days where don't feel hungry. Did better today had 2 gluten free weetabix semmi skimmed milk don't do full fat again not good with ibs. Had potched on toast for lunch and lamb salad.


What hovis granary was it? as the Bergen Bread is available in gluten free too the soya and linseed free from has 15.9g carbs per slice and the only one of the hovis granarys that i know of that has let than that is the original small granary all the others have more x


----------



## goosey

I eat alot of carrots, dont affect my BG


----------



## Donna Gregory

I have the small granery in a blue wrapper i am ok with that and cheeper then gluten free can't afford to go compelty gluten free so have things like pasta and musil and weetabix as not that expensive kaylz . Glad carrots don't effect u goosey maybe they wont me. Just need to sort familiy out as stressing my mom out so stressing me.


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> Hi can't eat that as too high in wheat so triggers my ibs i have gluten senseatvity so low gluten. I have read the advie but not a great meat eater so love my veggies not keen on pots but going to find it hard i eat cabbage and green beans but love carrots. But have days where don't feel hungry. Did better today had 2 gluten free weetabix semmi skimmed milk don't do full fat again not good with ibs. Had potched on toast for lunch and lamb salad.


Hi again Donna. I suffer with IBS too but have to say since cutting down on the carbs and switching to Bergen bread and skimmed milk, my IBS is not as bothersome or as painful as it was. Sometime we have to make changes to reap the benefits  - sometimes scared to do this too  - if they don't do the job then we revert back. There are days when I don't eat until my evening meal  - and there are days when I make myself have breakfast which usually consists of either 2 boiled or poached eggs, no carbs.
Do you eat fish? This would be an alternative to meat. Fish with greens & cauli would make a tasty meal.
Well done for eating 2 weetabix this morning Donna, & considering you don't like meat you did well in managing to eat 3 slices of lamb at lunch time 
Maybe once your familys probs or whatever it is, are sorted, you will feel less stressful and maybe your appetite will return. I hope so. Take care hun x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Yes i like meat just not a lot of it yes i eat fish i like salmon cooked in the oven with slice of lemon and green beans a some sort of sauce. Yes i am trying to make sure i have breakfast i have lunch if am at work then its easy have main meal its pm thats a promble as i work 1-1 i have to eat when they do but as person dose not wake early meals are late so ends up gone 7/8 before i have my sandwiches and find stressful shift come in raid biscuits but have stopped doing that my lipo nurse told to have ceral insted  which i did could i still do that? I hope family will sort themsevels out so less stress x


----------



## Donna Gregory

Done well today i think got taken out for lunch so i choose bacon, chicken sandwich no butter as came with a red pepper salsa on it with brown bread , side salad of rocket, beetroot leafs, assorted other lettce ,  peppers and raw leek!  Which got left no pudding left some of the bread as it was bloomer loaf! Also came with sweet potaoe chips which i gave half away and no mayo so think that was not to bad as would normally have eaten all the chips and had butter and mayo.


----------



## Kaylz

Why are you avoiding butter and mayo? x


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> So what was Mondays fiasco ?



Monday 290517 Yesterday: 15stone 2.8pounds - 49 1/2
BG: 6.7 @ 4.49am hate waking up too early 
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
2 half pints Water.
250g Cottage Cheese
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 7.1 @ 11.29am
Lunch: 
McDonalds' Large Fries, Large Big Mac, Diet Coke (only fat people drink diet drinks) 
Bottle Water. 
Dinner.
Tuna, onion, mayo sandwiches with Lurpak (too much Lurpak!), Meat paste and onion sandwiches , 1/2 tub Carte D'Or
BG: Won't measure when I've been pigging out, wimp! 
Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine

I have to get back in control. 

Donna, even when I'm not on a bender I still eat butter and mayo, they don't affect my bg at all as far as I know.


----------



## Donna Gregory

I am not just cutting back as love mayo it did not come with butter on as got a salsa on it just did not ask for any mom did as had pate and toast.


----------



## Donna Gregory

Just some one i know with it said that i should what my fat as dose not help x


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Monday 290517 Yesterday: 15stone 2.8pounds - 49 1/2
> BG: 6.7 @ 4.49am hate waking up too early
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> 2 half pints Water.
> 250g Cottage Cheese
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
> BG: 7.1 @ 11.29am
> Lunch:
> McDonalds' Large Fries, Large Big Mac, Diet Coke (only fat people drink diet drinks)
> Bottle Water.
> Dinner.
> Tuna, onion, mayo sandwiches with Lurpak (too much Lurpak!), Meat paste and onion sandwiches , 1/2 tub Carte D'Or
> BG: Won't measure when I've been pigging out, wimp!
> Bottle Water and a Levothyroxine
> 
> I have to get back in control.
> 
> Donna, even when I'm not on a bender I still eat butter and mayo, they don't affect my bg at all as far as I know.


You really make me laugh when i read your posts  i drink diet drinks, my main is pepsi max


----------



## Ditto

I think it was Joan Collins that said it and I thought she's right!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa & peanut butter spread, 1 square Lindt 90% and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of milky coffee and a square Lindt 90%
D - multiseed deli roll with cheese and Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, boiled jersey royals, asparagus and a wee drop of onion gravy
After t - cup of coffee, milk


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa & peanut butter spread, 1 square Lindt 90% and a cup of coffee, milk
> 9:30ish - cup of milky coffee and a square Lindt 90%
> D - multiseed deli roll with cheese and Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
> 2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
> T - 1 and a half pork loin steaks, boiled jersey royals, asparagus and a wee drop of onion gravy
> After t - cup of coffee, milk


Mmmmm pork loin chops, my favourite meal  xx
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Mmmmm pork loin chops, my favourite meal  xx
> WL


Did you not get the invite again  xx


----------



## Amigo

Today I've had chorizo and mushrooms fried in olive oil with half a pumpernickel roll for breakfast

Lunch I was taken out for a carvery so loaded up with vegetables but also a big Yorkshire Pudding and a few small roasties. (Didn't spike me incidentally)

I've just had a small wholemeal roll with prawns and sliced tomato for dinner and a chocolate Freddo (10 grams of carbs).

Filled my greedy face enough for today I reckon!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Did you not get the invite again  xx


Nah didn't Kaylz! It probably got lost in the B.Hol weekend post  You'll have to send it by 1st class post next week!  Anyway i hope you enjoyed em  xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Today I've had chorizo and mushrooms fried in olive oil with half a pumpernickel roll for breakfast
> 
> Lunch I was taken out for a carvery so loaded up with vegetables but also a big Yorkshire Pudding and a few small roasties. (Didn't spike me incidentally)
> 
> I've just had a small wholemeal roll with prawns and sliced tomato for dinner and a chocolate Freddo (10 grams of carbs).
> 
> Filled my greedy face enough for today I reckon!


A very interesting menu there Amigo  - I've not tried pumpernickel rolls,  what do they taste like & where do you buy yours plz and the carb content plz? I haven't eaten at a Carvery for a couple of years since the local one closed down  - the hotel for which it catered was demolished & I've yet to find another (carvery that is)
WL .


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> A very interesting menu there Amigo  - I've not tried pumperickel rolls,  what do they taste like & where do you buy yours plz and the carb content plz? I haven't eaten at a Carvery for a couple of years since the local one closed down  - the hotel for which it catered was demolished & I've yet to find another (carvery that is)
> WL .



Can't find the carb content for Morrisons pumpernickel rolls I'm afraid wirralass. @Kaylz was searching too the other day when it was mentioned. A slice of the pumpernickel bread is about 17 carbs so I just had half a bun and I enjoyed it. Very dense but nice toasted and I liked the crunchy seeds on the top.

We have lots of Toby carveries around here and they're always packed. This one we go to in another town isn't and the food is really nice. I had a mixture of succulent pork and beef and lots of different veg including butternut squash and cauliflower cheese. Lots of crunchy pot crackling too!


----------



## Kaylz

I actually forgot to go back to that thread but I did trawl pages and pages on google and cant find a single thing about the morrisons rolls! they aren't even on the website, sorry guys! xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I actually forgot to go back to that thread but I did trawl pages and pages on google and cant find a single thing about the morrisons rolls! they aren't even on the website, sorry guys! xx



I suspect they're a new addition to their range Kaylz. Don't think they're particularly low carb but you only need half a bun because they're heavy and filling. I prefer them to the Lidl protein rolls though


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Mmmmm pork loin chops, my favourite meal  xx
> WL


Sorry WL, guess what I just had for dinner?


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Sorry WL, guess what I just had for dinner?


 did the invite you send WL get lost too  haha x


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> did the invite you send WL get lost too  haha x


It must have done, I'm sure I sent it. Must get a new carrier pigeon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Sorry WL, guess what I just had for dinner?


Not you too Stitch  thanks a bunch for the invite that didn't arrive!  Well I know what I'll be having for dinner over the weekend 
WL x


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Not you too Stitch  thanks a bunch for the invite that didn't arrive!  Well I know what I'll be having for dinner over the weekend
> WL x


Had mine with jersey royals and veggies.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Can't find the carb content for Morrisons pumpernickel rolls I'm afraid wirralass. @Kaylz was searching too the other day when it was mentioned. A slice of the pumpernickel bread is about 17 carbs so I just had half a bun and I enjoyed it. Very dense but nice toasted and I liked the crunchy seeds on the top.
> 
> We have lots of Toby carveries around here and they're always packed. This one we go to in another town isn't and the food is really nice. I had a mixture of succulent pork and beef and lots of different veg including butternut squash and cauliflower cheese. Lots of crunchy pot crackling too!


Thanks Amigo. Have just done a quick recky via my personal assistant, Cortana and she found two Toby Carveries in my neck of the wood, both within 8 and 12 miles from my home. Guess who will be going to Toby's? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Had mine with jersey royals and veggies.


Lovely jubbly  x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Hello 2day
2 plain bis cup of coffee 

Lunch fish in bread crumbs green beans parsley sause

Tea pre tea blood as machine arrived 7.3 had ham sandwhich granery bread ( small slices) lettce, toms, cucmber , red pepper, dailyle cheese slice pck low fat crisps 
Naught had strawberries and a small scoop of icecream cup of coffee 2.5 hrs later reading 10 so not the 2 that should be thinking mabe the icecream or the crisps. Was thinking of doing marconi cheese 2mro but not sure now or got cauil to i make own sauce just enough to coat veg with low fat spread and s/s milk plus strong cheese. Is that very bad!


----------



## Donna Gregory

Seen recipes on fb for slushies  blueberrie, strawberries, kwiw fruit , pinnepple and mango just fruit with  water and ice could i have them love the costa ones but think probley high in carbs & sugar.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - bacon
D - Chicken thighs roasted on a bed of onion & red/green peppers  with a side of asparagus


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Donna, firstly, great to hear you're meter kit has arrived and that you tested before your meal and post meal. So the first thing upon waking tomorrow morning is to test your waking bgl BEFORE you get out of bed  - this is called an overnight fasting bgl test so don't forget to keep your meter kit at your bedside so it's to hand tomorrow and every morning thereafter.

Secondly. Well done for having three meals today Donna. You should be proud of yourself.  I think the suspect for your pre tea of 7.3 could be put down to the breadcrumbs on the fish. You'd be best to try to avoid fish that isn't coated in breadcrumbs or batter - its more beneficial without & will keep your bgls lower.

Bread, crisps and the sugar in strawberries may have impacted your bgls hence your post meal reading of 10.0.but this is in normal range mmol post meal I doubt that a small dollop of vanilla ice cream, say 40g (9g carb) would have much effect on your bgl. Frozen mixed berries are great on their own or with yogurt. I know that Asda sell them but other supermarkets probably will too so have a think about trying these. I put a few in small square individual storage tubs & keep in the freezer.

Thirdly...Macaroni Cheese.
I stand to be corrected if I'm wrong, but....
25g of cheddar cheese has 0g carbs
50g Cheddar cheese also has 0g carbs.
32g macaroni has 11g carbs
and 100g macaroni has 34g carbs.

This Information is from the book *Carb & Calorie Counter* in association with Diabetes UK which I highly recommend. *Photo attached. It's about £10 from Amazon with free p&p. You would find this book very helpful in planning your meals. It also gives suggestions for meals when eating out. I refer to it almost all of the time - you see, I'm still learning too 

It's good to see you're trying to manage your diabetes Donna  - its not easy at first  - so if you're not sure or need to know anything then just post a message here and someone will pick it up. Sorry for the long message, take care hun x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> L - bacon
> D - Chicken thighs roasted on a bed of onion & red/green peppers  with a side of asparagus


Great to 'see' you Martin  - love your dinner menu  - hope you are well x
WL


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> Great to 'see' you Martin  - love your dinner menu  - hope you are well x
> WL


I am, thanks, back on the diet after a week on vacation (hangs his head in shame remembering a week of indulgences).... Tonight will be a Spinach & Feta omelet after Yoga


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> I am, thanks, back on the diet after a week on vacation (hangs his head in shame remembering a week of indulgences).... Tonight will be a Spinach & Feta omelet after Yoga


Oh sweet sweet indulgencies  we've all been there and done it  so don't fret about it  back to normal & your yoga which obviously is agreeing with you, doesnt sound too bad to me, you take care now x
WL


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> This Information is from the book *Carb & Calorie Counter* in association with Diabetes UK which I highly recommend. *Photo attached. It's about £10 from Amazon with free p&p.


 I need this book!  eta It's a tenner on ebay, as soon as I sell some more rubbish excellent items, I'll buy it. 

Did anybody watch Rip Off Britain: Food? Certain breads that have seeds on contain opium or something. A man got sacked because drugs showed up in his sample! 

Confession is good for the soul. This was supposed to be my 800 calorie day...

Thursday 010617 Yesterday: 15stone 4.6pounds - 49
BG: 6.5 @ 8.52am
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Pint Water
Banana
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Lunch:
Pint Water.
250g Cottage Cheese
Dinner.
Fish, Chips, Curry, chip doorsteps! 
Pint Water & Levothyroxine


----------



## Donna Gregory

Thank you had fish for lunch not tea did myself a salad sandwich for tea. Will remember to take my kit to bed 2night to do sugar in the morning. Not having a good day 2day only just had breakfast/ lunch 2 gluten free weetbix hand full cornflacks s/s milk. Having a not hungry day so finding it hard to eat. Got mom tying to tempt me but nothing taking my fancy i should not complain about that as i do the same to her when is having an off day but i allway say has to eat or can't take her heart meds. We are both suggling to plan a menu as mom can't eat certain foods due to having Gastroparesis basicy what she eats takes over 6 hrs to digest insted of 2hrs. So we having been having a lot of salad which triggers her sickness so not good.


----------



## Martin Canty

Yesterday I just didn't feel hungry, so as a consequence....

D - Spinach & Feta frittata

Note, we get these wonderful organic eggs from the weekly Farmers Market we have here during the summer, the taste is just fantastic & it will be hard going back to store bought eggs in October.


----------



## Donna Gregory

Glad its not just me who has days where struggle to eat. I  am lucky as we have a weekly market even in winter mix of stalls not farmers buta  lovely stall selling  all home made jams & pickles a wonderful free range eggs often double yokes  you need to get to the stall by 11 am at the lasted or sold out. Make great scrambled egg just managed to eat tin of veg soup and toast. Planning on grilled pork chop and cauil cheese for tea or chinse style chicken will see what if at at all i  fancy later.


----------



## Kaylz

Donna Gregory said:


> Glad its not just me who has days where struggle to eat. I  am lucky as we have a weekly market even in winter mix of stalls not farmers buta  lovely stall selling  all home made jams & pickles a wonderful free range eggs often double yokes  you need to get to the stall by 11 am at the lasted or sold out. Make great scrambled egg just managed to eat tin of veg soup and toast. Planning on grilled pork chop and cauil cheese for tea or chinse style chicken will see what if at at all i  fancy later.


You've put me right in the mood for soup but its far too warm for that haha, my favourite is a Soupologie one, Cauliflower, Kale and Black Garlic, its delicious and only around 8g carbs in the 400g pot! x


----------



## Donna Gregory

This was tinned do make my own i do butternut squash & red pepper buts its naughty as it has philly cheese in it min 200g! Its cool here today.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Donna Gregory 
Hi. Have you tried Nature Valley protein bars as a snack or when youre not feeling too hungry? I keep a small stock of them in the cupboard  - my favourite is Salted Caramel  - 9.4g carb per bar  - 4 bars in a pack  - there are other flavours too  - I know @Kaylz stocks them, she will no doubt tell you more when she reads this post.
I also buy the Alpen Light range bars  - Banoffee is 10g carb per bar - 5 bars in a pack  - and also Cherry Bakewell flavour is 11g carb per bar.
Mini bread sticks are one of my favourite in between meals snack - 1.2g carb per mini stick.
Hope this is helpful to you. Take care x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Thank you i used to snack on the gohead bars as i like them but worry now if carbs to high. Not feeling best today think got starting of a chest infection! On top of ladies things just great!


----------



## Kaylz

The other protein flavour available is peanut and chocolate they are 9.6g carbs per bar, they are also gluten free! WL I'm actually running out as the Tesco in the next town have stopped stocking them! I'm raging!, so if you know anywhere that sells bulk let me know haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> Thank you i used to snack on the gohead bars as i like them but worry now if carbs to high. Not feeling best today think got starting of a chest infection! On top of ladies things just great!


These are 2 reasons known why bgls are a little erratic. Sorry to hear you may be going down with a chest infection Donna  - do please make an appointment to see your GP  - If it becomes worse over the weekend, (difficulty breathing) then I suggest that you visit your local out of hours walk-in-centre or A&E, you may well need a course of antibiotics to clear up the infection. Take care 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> The other protein flavour available is peanut and chocolate they are 9.6g carbs per bar, they are also gluten free! WL I'm actually running out as the Tesco in the next town have stopped stocking them! I'm raging!, so if you know anywhere that sells bulk let me know haha x


Ooops Kaylz  I wonder why Tesco aren't stocking anymore  I don't know about bulk but Asda definitely sell them  - maybe you should go on line to check if Asda do bulk buying? In the meantime Kaylz.......RAGE ON   x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Thank you wl i will keep an eye on it as might just be the funny weather hate having antiboics. I had a morrisons own chocolate coved rice cake 6 g. Decided on the pork chop with cauil cheese for tea. I will have a look out for those bars  are they nuts?if so thats a no as trigger my asthma. Slowly doing my head in this week hopful can get to see the nurse next week. This is a great place for help did not think i ate too bad apart from skipping meals but nothing makes sense now but talking to my mom's freind and she still struggles after 5 yrs.


----------



## Kaylz

Yes unfortunately the nature valley bars are nut bars x


----------



## Donna Gregory

Thought they were as looked before thanks any way will keep looking just looked at my favorit gf snack pretzals 43g per bag! So thats them off the list.


----------



## Wirrallass

Pork scratchings is popular with some folks on here as a snack  - if you choose these, then best test before and 2 hours post to see what, if any, impact there is on your bgl. x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Each to there own but not for me. Got a question what about peppermint cordil as had a blip with ibs last night normaly have warm cordil for pain but not sure because high in sugar. Took my blood before getting out of bed this morning it was 2.6 is that good or bad? Busy day today as food shopping got to go to town first then morrisons and then asda!


----------



## Kaylz

Eerm are you on any medication for your diabetes? if you are on hypo causing medication anything below 4 is classed as a hypo! how did you feel at the time? x


----------



## Donna Gregory

I take metformin just got to go up two day a day starting 2day. I had not long woken up felt ok just tired but that is normal at the momant.


----------



## Ditto

Friday 020617 Yesterday: 15stone 5.2pounds - <49
BG: 6.5 @ 6.45am
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Pint Water
3oz Tomato, 2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with butter.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Snack: 100gr. Premium Roasted Cashew Nuts. (The entire bag, who can eat less?! Not me that's for sure).
BG: 5.5 @ 5.23pm (Contour not Codefree, used sisters as out, always gives a lower reading).
Lunch: 
Pint Water.
Thick slice of Roast Turkey, cup of Garden Peas.
Dinner.
Roast Chicken Breast lg, Mushrooms, Mayo.
Pint Water & Levothyroxine

I did well I think until I got in and found a pan of left over chicken, tinned potatoes, peas and carrots on the cooker. Who is tempted by that? Me! Food addict isn't in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ate the lot with four slices of bread. Had indigestion.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry I know nothing about the medication you are on, hopefully a type 2 on medication will see this and be able to help x


----------



## Donna Gregory

Thats ok i had a drink and two plain bis straight after so dose not help that my ibs was playing up before bed.


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> Each to there own but not for me. Got a question what about peppermint cordil as had a blip with ibs last night normaly have warm cordil for pain but not sure because high in sugar. Took my blood before getting out of bed this morning it was 2.6 is that good or bad? Busy day today as food shopping got to go to town first then morrisons and then asda!


This is a very low reading Donna  - have you tested your bgl since to see if it has risen? If not then will you do that now please.
Also, are you taking medication for your IBS? If not, then do you not think you should seek advice from your GP? If you dont take meds for IBS is there a reason why you dont - maybe there's a medical reason? I suffer with IBS and take medication for it and I rarely have any pain at all now.
As for Peppermint Cordial  - if you Google myfitnesspal it will tell you the total carbs in 100mls is 4g and 4g sugars.
Please stay in touch & update us, thanks. x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Hi wl i don't requar meds for it as going through a settled period i have buscopan to take and meberine before meals during a flare up and i have  Kolanticon gel. I tested it again before breakfast and it was 5.7 i had a small cooked breakfast bacon, suag, tin toms, baked beans 1/2 slice brown toast and a coffee with one sugar. Next test 1pm. The peppermint is not 2 high then i only have a about a tablespoon with hot water. If in a lot of pain i take my painkillers that i have for athrists co-codamol.


----------



## Kaylz

We generally don't drink anything with sugar in it as it hits the bs so fast, also tinned tomatoes and baked beans can contain a lot of sugar too x


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> Hi wl i don't requar meds for it as going through a settled period i have buscopan to take and meberine before meals during a flare up and i have  Kolanticon gel. I tested it again before breakfast and it was 5.7 i had a small cooked breakfast bacon, suag, tin toms, baked beans 1/2 slice brown toast and a coffee with one sugar. Next test 1pm. The peppermint is not 2 high then i only have a about a tablespoon with hot water. If in a lot of pain i take my painkillers that i have for athrists co-codamol.


Thank you for staying in touch Donna - so pleased your bgl has risen now - I was becoming very concerned  - but 5.7 is a good number  - your post meal bgl will be slightly higher by about 2mmols so don't worry. Good to hear you ate a breakfast, sounds like my cup of tea!
I also take Mebeverine (Colofac) for IBS.
Please do update us with your post meal bgl at 1pm, thanks x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Donna Gregory said:


> Each to there own but not for me. Got a question what about peppermint cordil as had a blip with ibs last night normaly have warm cordil for pain but not sure because high in sugar. Took my blood before getting out of bed this morning it was 2.6 is that good or bad? Busy day today as food shopping got to go to town first then morrisons and then asda!


2.6 is lower than you would expect to see if you are only taking metformin Donna. I would have retested if I saw a level like that - sometimes you get a duff test strip. What sort of level do you usually see on waking? 

Have you tried peppermint tea instead of cordial? I often have it with a Sweetex in and tastes fine - also lemon and ginger tea is good for settling your stomach


----------



## Donna Gregory

I only have it when really bad as helps settle it down. Blood sugar now 8.2 post meal.


----------



## Kaylz

Not too bad considering, when was it you ate? x


----------



## Donna Gregory

11 am i had breakfast so quite good my staring number on diagnoses was only 7 mom's freinds was 11 when they picked hers up so was lucky.


----------



## Kaylz

Donna Gregory said:


> 11 am i had breakfast so quite good my staring number on diagnoses was only 7 mom's freinds was 11 when they picked hers up so was lucky.


Wow x


----------



## Donna Gregory

I think it is good trying to get in to see the nurse nxt week as not keen to go up to 4 pills a day as going up to 2 has triggerd my ibs. Others say there is a slow relesse u can take more gentel so going to ask about that more shopping morrisons now x


----------



## Kaylz

Yes there is a slow release option available although I don't think it has triggered your IBS unfortunately it's just one of the side effects of the medication itself x


----------



## Donna Gregory

Yes it seems so just looking at breakfast ceral all so high!


----------



## Kaylz

Yup I think the lowest I've found was all bran although it all depends on portion size, dorset cereals honey granola is quite low at 20g carbs per 45g serving but unfortunately it contains various nuts so not suitable in your case x


----------



## Donna Gregory

Was looking a cheerios they come in at 28g per 30g most musli contain nuts dorset plain fruit musil comes in at 31g per 45g.


----------



## Kaylz

Yes that's because of the fruit the honey granola doesn't contain fruit that's why its so much lower as it only contains oats, nuts and seeds x


----------



## Donna Gregory

Yes think maybe i could do ok with small portion if careful of carbs for rest of day. Just looked at  perkier goji berry an cranberry quinoa bar 18g per bar is that too high for a snack


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> I only have it when really bad as helps settle it down. Blood sugar now 8.2 post meal.


Hey that's not bad considering you ate baked beans, tomatoes and sugar in your coffee. But can you switch to sweeteners instead of adding sugar to your coffee or tea drinks? This will contribute to your bgl to stay low. @Northerner has given you very sound advice and I also @Kaylz re: sugar content in baked beans & tomatoes. 
I was prescribed Sukkarto SR (Slow Release) after having Glucophage Metformin withdrawn because i couldn't tolerate it  - adverse reaction - upset tummy & pains. The side effects are fairly common with some forum members so you are not alone there Donna. 
Just wondering - we're you not advised to take meberine no less than 20mins before meals 3 x daily on a regular basis - as opposed to you taking it only when you experience pain? 
Thanks for staying in touch Donna, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

All cereals contain carbs Donna  - you would be best switching to eggs for breakfast ie. scrambled, poached, boiled, fried, poached or as an omelette. You can have bacon & mushroom omelette, this wouldn't impact your bgl. Have you looked at the thread 'What did you eat yesterday?' You'll see what others are eating there and you'd be pleasantly surprised Well actually you are in that thread ! Just go back several posts!!
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Have you looked at the thread 'What did you eat yesterday?' You'll see what others are eating there and you'd be pleasantly surprised x


Duh lol what thread are we posting on?!! sorry I couldn't resist  x


----------



## Kaylz

Donna Gregory said:


> Yes think maybe i could do ok with small portion if careful of carbs for rest of day. Just looked at  perkier goji berry an cranberry quinoa bar 18g per bar is that too high for a snack


in my opinion yes far too high as a snack x


----------



## Donna Gregory

The trouble with breakfast is that when i am at work don't finish till 10.30 pm so usally midnight before i go to bed after unwinding and helping my mom into bed so usally 11am plus before breakfast and then main meal before work usally 1.30 as have to be there for 2.30pm then don't get tea till gone 7 depending on what time my person had breakfast. So cerals are lighter.


----------



## Donna Gregory

Thought so i did not buy them. Brought some plain sunflower and sesame seeds insted and going to dust with smoked paprika and turmeric see what thats like to eat


----------



## Kaylz

But the problem with cereals is the high carb and sugar content then the same for the amount of milk you add to it, a 30g portion of cereal really isn't much when you see it so cutting the size of the portion means there will barely be anything, eggs are light, omeltte's are a fantastic option as WL mentioned, why not try yoghurt and berries or something along those lines x


----------



## Donna Gregory

Maybe will have to think about it i am lucky if i eat breakfast at all only cause i am off work that eating breakfast.


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> Maybe will have to think about it i am lucky if i eat breakfast at all only cause i am off work that eating breakfast.


A lot of us here don't eat breakfast either for our own reasons including myself. What we do is combine breakfast with lunch hence - Brunch. As you work shifts I think this idea would best suit you. You could then have a substantial carb free meal before you trot off to work that will see you through to your tea/dinner break ie. Baked, poached or grilled fish with any veggies that are not grown under the ground  - or on the days you don't work you could make what has been suggested to you already. Alternatively choose from earlier posts menu's on this thread for ideas. Just trying to help you out here Donna - I realise this is all very daunting for you but you will gradually learn what food spikes your BG and what food doesn't. Just remember to test test and keep testing before and 2hrs post meals and if you're not sure, then do ask.Good luck x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

It is hard as have to consider mom as a can't eat big meals  has to be a little and often and  certain veg due to the sickness it causes so its making meal planning very hard and i am not  big meal eater any way  dietitions i have seen in the past about my weight all say the same i don't eat enough so what i eat i store quickly that combined with over production of fat cells any way makes life hard. But i will get  there keep reading info on here and picking things out that might help. Case of trying and testing and recording. Will not  have any think to eat now till later maybe 6 ish as brunch was fine maybe chicken salad for tea but might struggle as breakfast tiggerd mom's sickness so find it hard to eat on my own.


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh my dear Donna - you have so much to think about haven't you - not just with yourself but with your poorly mum too. Eating a meal when you don't feel like eating must be very difficult for you  - and I do understand that eating alone isn't much fun either - I know because I eat alone all of the time other than the occasions my daughter invites me for a meal. When I do eat alone,  then I switch on the TV so I don't feel alone when eating my meal. It's a psychialogical thing really but it does help me.

What we need to do is help you out with your diabetes. Yes you do need to see your DN so the earliest appointment you can make is for the better. Then you can discuss with her/him all your concerns in partucular the Slow Release Metformin and how you feel about taking it with regard to your bouts of IBS. I think I am correct in saying that it should be taken after meals. The only way is to try it to see if it affects your IBS. If after 2-4weeks you find it doesn't suit you, or you find you cant tolerate it then do please make an appointment to see your GP to discuss this and at the same time discuss your other health problems that you are anxious about. Maybe he would refer you to a Consultant regarding your IBS for instance.

Now should your GP withdraw the Metformin, then you really need to get a hold on your new dietary regime. It is paramount that you keep your bgls within the required & safe range. You need to manage your diabetes by eating foods that will not spike your bgls. I'm not sure if I have already recommended the book Carb and Cal Counter but I would suggest you buy it, it really is a fantastic guide.

I won't say any more atm because everything is so new to you and I don't want to overwhelm you more than you are already except that diabetes is manageable tho you may not believe it at present. So make those appointments and keep us updated, take care hun x
WL


----------



## Donna Gregory

Have two cats that always want to share but just seems too much hassle to do a meal for one before i could always just have a sandwich or a couple of crackers but thats not really optain now. So its a case of getting to see dn said on recpection as i am newly diagnosed they do a course i could go on but has to be booked my they dn nurse.


----------



## Wirrallass

Donna Gregory said:


> Have two cats that always want to share but just seems too much hassle to do a meal for one before i could always just have a sandwich or a couple of crackers but thats not really optain now. So its a case of getting to see dn said on recpection as i am newly diagnosed they do a course i could go on but has to be booked my they dn nurse.


Good, let's hope your DN will arrange this for you during your appointment. I note you were given a lot of advice on your Newby thread  - Feeling Confused  - might be a good idea to go back there for a browse  Any worries please come back to us on that thread, thanks Donna x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Donna Gregory said:


> Have two cats that always want to share but just seems too much hassle to do a meal for one before i could always just have a sandwich or a couple of crackers but thats not really optain now. So its a case of getting to see dn said on recpection as i am newly diagnosed they do a course i could go on but has to be booked my they dn nurse.


Why don't you prepare some meals for the week over the weekend and store them in individual tubs in the freezer, then its just a case of pulling whatever you fancy out and giving it a heat up x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Why don't you prepare some meals for the week over the weekend and store them in individual tubs in the freezer, then its just a case of pulling whatever you fancy out and giving it a heat up x


Good thinking Batman 
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa & peanut butter spread and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - multiseed deli roll with cheese and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of smooth caramel coffee, milk
T - 1 and a half oven baked river cobbler fillet, 2 yorkies, 71g asparagus (shopper got the wrong size bundle so wasn't a full portion ), wee dollop of mayo and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## goosey

Where is Ditto? i like reading her  food and seeing how she has done with her weight and tummy , im too chicken to put my weight and tummy


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto was last seen yesterday according to her profile, I know she sometimes has internet problems so could be experiencing that again, I'm hoping that's all it is anyway!! so @Ditto let us know your OK ASAP x


----------



## Wirrallass

goosey said:


> Where is Ditto? i like reading her  food and seeing how she has done with her weight and tummy , im too chicken to put my weight and tummy


Ditto was last seen on this thread yesterday goosey
WL


----------



## goosey

Thanks i missed her , as was alot of posts, which is not a bad thing, i like seeing what people eat


----------



## Lydia1960

This is a great thread! Very informative. I haven't really been checking on my diabetes. Type 2 so don't need to test for blood sugars. But didn't realise just how careful you have to be with regards to your food choices. Am starting to take that seriously now and thinking that.

The mention of metformin. I take that once a day but am having difficulties swallowing it. Checked online and there doesn't appear to be any alternatives? Nor a smaller dose? Is there a way round this. Probably can't crunch it..?


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Lydia. There are smaller alternatives. I have Metabet slow release 500mg. Ask your GP if he would prescribe that instead. Much easier to get down!


----------



## Ditto

> Type 2 so don't need to test for blood sugars.


Lydia we wish!  

It's nice to know I was missed. I like reading what people eat too, but what I've been eating lately you don't want to know!  Digging my grave with my spoon isn't being too melodramatic I don't think.  Here goes then...tell the truth and shame the devil. 

Saturday 030617 Yesterday: 15stone 5.6pounds - 49
BG: 7.2 @ 5.33am
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Pint Water
2 ex.lg.Eggs scrambled with a lot of butter _(the French say everything tastes better with butter and they're right!)_
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 7.0 @ 11.31am
Lunch: 
Pint Water.
Small can of Spaghetti on buttery toast _(must stop buying those packs of 3 little tins from the PoundShop, too enticing!)_
Snack: 1 white crust spread with Willow.
Snack: Plate of oven chips and 2 bread and butter _(I was having a really stupid carby day with no idea why)._
Dinner.
2 Waffles, 2 fried eggs and another small can of Spaghetti, 3 white toasts and butter  
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
_BG: Went into double figures unless the meter was faulty! I've found if I don't put enough blood on the strip then it shows double figures. _

~~~

Sunday 040617 15stone 2.6pounds - 49 I got on the digital scales twice then realised I'd been p-ing for England! I've never had that before. Didn't have any D symptoms before diagnosis. Weight up again next day.
BG: 7.0 @ 8.43am
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
Pint Water
I can't remember! Something piggy no doubt. Something on buttery toast. 
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 5.0 @ 2.23pm (after a couple of miles going shops)
Pint Water.
Dinner.
Aldi salad (with beetroot and carrot), Pkt sliced roast chicken, Mayo. 
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
Doing great till Mum left a slice of buttery toast so I did another two to go with it. 
_BG: Double figures again but I'm in denial...I must eschew the bread!_
BG: 6.7 @ 11.30pm


----------



## Ljc

B, 2 slices of wholemeal bread with butter and peanut butter, a very large mug of coffee.
L , 4 Sesame seed ryvitas 2 had a small slice of cheese, 1apple, 1 tangerine and a can of Lilt zero.
D. Roast beef, mushrooms, broccoli and peas with some ketchup
 Before bed. A very large mug of coffee (it's decaf) 2 gingernuts
Water throughout the day


----------



## Lydia1960

Thanks for the info, Lindarose. Metaformin 500mg, I take. Does metabet come in a smaller dosage than that or a smaller tablet? Checked online, but no information there....


----------



## Wirrallass

Lydia1960 said:


> This is a great thread! Very informative. I haven't really been checking on my diabetes. Type 2 so don't need to test for blood sugars. But didn't realise just how careful you have to be with regards to your food choices. Am starting to take that seriously now and thinking that.
> 
> The mention of metformin. I take that once a day but am having difficulties swallowing it. Checked online and there doesn't appear to be any alternatives? Nor a smaller dose? Is there a way round this. Probably can't crunch it..?


Lydia, may I ask why you think you don't need to test your blood sugar?!!
WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Lydia, may I ask why you think you don't need to test your blood sugar?!!
> WL



I'm wondering about that too WL. Sounds like some half baked advice Lydia has received somewhere!


----------



## grovesy

Lydia1960 said:


> Thanks for the info, Lindarose. Metaformin 500mg, I take. Does metabet come in a smaller dosage than that or a smaller tablet? Checked online, but no information there....


Some brands of Metformin are smaller in size but not dose.


----------



## goosey

Ditto, i like seeing your measurements and seeing what you have eaten , plus you make me giggle x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> I'm wondering about that too WL. Sounds like some half baked advice Lydia has received somewhere!


Here we go again  Maybe Lydia was told she doesn't need test strips? Hence *no need to test blood sugars*?!
WL


----------



## Lydia1960

My doctor told me my diabetes type 2 is under good control and so I don't need test strips. I get a blood test for diabetes type 2 once a year and it is within range, which the GP always says is normal.

Was this bad advice? Do I need to test? I do feel quite tired and foggy in my head most of the time and it takes me a while to be alert on awakening...


----------



## Wirrallass

Lydia1960 said:


> Thanks for the info, Lindarose. Metaformin 500mg, I take. Does metabet come in a smaller dosage than that or a smaller tablet? Checked online, but no information there....


Hi Lydia. If you Google Drugs.com it will tell you about Metabet SR prolonged release tablets. Metabet SR is used for the treatment of Type2 (non insulin dependent) diabetes mellitus _particularly in overweight patients._
_Take special care with Metabet SR. If you have diabetes you should have your blood or urine tested regularly for sugar._
There are other sites, just Google Metabet SR.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lydia1960 said:


> My doctor told me my diabetes type 2 is under good control and so I don't need test strips. I get a blood test for diabetes type 2 once a year and it is within range, which the GP always says is normal.
> 
> Was this bad advice? Do I need to test? I do feel quite tired and foggy in my head most of the time and it takes me a while to be alert on awakening...


Hi again Lydia. I don't know if other members will agree with me, but I don't know of anyone on this forum who doesn't test their blood glucose levels (bgls) on a regular daily basis  - sometimes some of us will test up to 6+ times per day. Personally I wouldn't be too happy to rely on just one annual blood test to test my bgl, but this is just my opinion.  We test our waking levels  - pre meals & 2hrs post meals.
Of course there may be (is) an absolutely obvious reason for you not being prescribed a meter kit with TEST STRIPS  - and that is the COST to the NHS  -which is an on going discussion on the forum.
@Bubbsie is very knowledgeable on this topic and should she read this post I'm sure she will add further.
WL x


----------



## Lindarose

Lydia1960 said:


> Thanks for the info, Lindarose. Metaformin 500mg, I take. Does metabet come in a smaller dosage than that or a smaller tablet? Checked online, but no information there....


Hi Lydia. Sorry only just seen this. As WL says you can google Metabet SR and also get a google image to see the size. It's same strength as metformin 500 but in a smaller tablet. Much easier to swallow.


----------



## Lydia1960

That's the assumption I was under. That your blood glucose should be regularly tested. How do I get my local surgery to equip me with a meter kit with test strips? When I asked they refused? 

And having regular blood tests. Again I requested this, was having them done every 3 months, but was told I had good control over by diabetes type 2, so didn't need them so frequently. Are they telling me falsehoods and, if so, how do I get around this?


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Hi Lydia. Sorry only just seen this. As WL says you can google Metabet SR and also get a google image to see the size. It's same strength as metformin 500 but in a smaller tablet. Much easier to swallow.


I break tablets in half if I'm unable to swallow them whole x
WL


----------



## Lydia1960

Would breaking metformin in half to swallow be better than transferring to metabet SR? Been checking it online and a bit worried by its side effects..


----------



## Lindarose

I think you may be wise to check with pharmacist as I don't think slow release should be halved. But you may find you don't need to halve Metabet SR as they are considerably smaller. Some people have side effects usually gastric type problems but I'm fortunate as never have.


----------



## Amigo

Lydia1960 said:


> My doctor told me my diabetes type 2 is under good control and so I don't need test strips. I get a blood test for diabetes type 2 once a year and it is within range, which the GP always says is normal.
> 
> Was this bad advice? Do I need to test? I do feel quite tired and foggy in my head most of the time and it takes me a while to be alert on awakening...



Lydia, as a matter of interest, do you know what your last Hba1c test result was?

Many surgeries will not prescribe a meter and testing strips to what they believe are well controlled type 2 diabetics. Sometimes the definition of 'well controlled' can be very permissive. My GP told me he wouldn't be too unhappy if I stayed at 52. Well I might be happy to stay at 52 in years but certainly not Hb results!

My last Hba1c was 40 incidentally.

If you've been managing and happy with the annual test and haven't described any ongoing issues to your GP, I suspect you might have one hell of a battle persuading him to prescribe regular testing strips. However, it's worth a try if you feel it would benefit your control and health. Use that link wirralass posted advising regular testing whilst on metabet medication.

Would you be happier if you were able to test at home regularly?


----------



## Wirrallass

Lydia1960 said:


> Would breaking metformin in half to swallow be better than transferring to metabet SR? Been checking it online and a bit worried by its side effects..


Im sorry lydia, I wasnt too clear - I wasn't suggesting that *you *break *your *tabs in half  - I was merely referring to my own medication. As Lindarose said, best speak with your Pharmacist  - that's your safest bet for the time being, listen and take it from there  - then perhaps see your GP.

Oh, and my last HbA1c was 42. x
WL


----------



## Lydia1960

My last HbA1c test result, on the 18th May 2017, was 38mmol/mol, within range 20-41mmol/L. Normal, no action. IFCC standardised.

I have been experiencing quite a few symptoms that the doctors have been just waving away. Extreme tiredness, pressure headaches, fogginess, extreme lethargy, very drowsy. Wondering now if this might be related to hypos and hypers? Being tested for hypothyroidism today, so could be a factor.
.

Yes, indeed, now I can see how important it is to test for your sugar glocose, I think it wise to do this. Are there any meters, test strips you can recommend? I know that some aren't recognised by the NHS, so not to buy those, but not sure which one to buy? Which one is the more cost effective, regarding test strips? Read about freestyle liber flash glucose monitoring system. Anyone tried that? Is it cost effective compared with having to buy test strips regularly..


----------



## Wirrallass

I recognise the symptoms you describe Lydia and the reasons why you're being tested for hypothyroidism >under active thyroid as I suffer with this condition. But there are other symptoms you havent mentioned that are also related to hypothroidism:- weight gain; dry skin; decreased sweating; too much or too little iodine in the diet; or pituitary disease + more. However, I am not medically proficient to diagnose your symptoms & I wish you well as regards to your blood tests. Please do keep us updated.

As for meters, the Codefree meter is used by many here mainly because the test strips are about the cheapest that can be bought, I think about £5 - £8 for 50 strips which is reasonable compared to other makes. I'm sorry I dont know the cost of the meter tho. Diabetes.UK have offers for free meters but the cost of test strips is more than the Codefree but not that much more by my own observations. I was issued with a Contour TS meter kit when I was dx (diagnosed) and have a monthly prescription for test strips and I reckon the accuracy of the meter is pretty good. I'm sorry I can't help you as to the freestyle flash glucose system but someone else will come along and advise you. Take care x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Lydia1960 said:


> My last HbA1c test result, on the 18th May 2017, was 38mmol/mol, within range 20-41mmol/L. Normal, no action. IFCC standardised.
> 
> I have been experiencing quite a few symptoms that the doctors have been just waving away. Extreme tiredness, pressure headaches, fogginess, extreme lethargy, very drowsy. Wondering now if this might be related to hypos and hypers? Being tested for hypothyroidism today, so could be a factor.
> .
> 
> Yes, indeed, now I can see how important it is to test for your sugar glocose, I think it wise to do this. Are there any meters, test strips you can recommend? I know that some aren't recognised by the NHS, so not to buy those, but not sure which one to buy? Which one is the more cost effective, regarding test strips? Read about freestyle liber flash glucose monitoring system. Anyone tried that? Is it cost effective compared with having to buy test strips regularly..


Lydia...missed your initial post been so busy working...if you are intending to self fund your own meter & testing strips the most economical one is the SD codefree meter...you can buy the whole kit for around £12.99...you will get the meter...plus a small sample of strips & lancets...all contained in a carry case...since you only get a sample of Lancets & strips...I would suggest you also buy additional strips/lancets at the same time...these are around £7.99 for 50 strips...a similar price for the lancets...I'm off to work again shortly...however...will look through your posts when I have time...if I can make any suggestions...I will get back to you...the codefree meter is fine...does the job & is easy to use...I used it for none months prior to having my strips/meter supplied on prescription.


----------



## Enid

Hi all 
Breakfast- poached egg on small slice of Burgen bread with butter and a cup of tea.
Lunch- x2 hard boiled eggs and 100grams Vittoria tomatoes strawberries and carte Dor light ice cream.water.
Tea- prawns in seafood dressing on a large salad. Total 0% yogurt with teaspoon of honey. 
Supper- Kallo rice cake.
All about 1000 cals and 25 grams carbs.


----------



## Ljc

Hi everyone 
B was real hungry 3 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a a large coffee.
L. 4 Ryvita's 2 with a small slice of cheese, apple , tangerine and a can of Lilt zero
D was naughty , A steak and ale pie, peas a couple of new potatoes and a Yakult. 
Before bed , A large coffee and a slice of wholemeal bread with peanut butter.
Water throughout the day.
I seem to be on a bread, peanut butter and Ryvita's kick atm lol.


----------



## Amigo

A bad day yesterday food wise but no one to blame but myself. 

Breakfast - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast

Lunch (cafe) - huge all day breakfast which was much bigger than advertised and a latte

No dinner but later on in the evening 2 small chicken kebabs with a sour cream dip and a protein bar

Made the mistake of having a toasted teacake at 10pm which pushed up my waking levels 

Today is another day....


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> plus you make me giggle x




Monday 050617 15stone 4.2pounds - 49 
BG: 6.6 @ 5.14am _(a rotten fly landed on my arm and woke me up, it was so hot we had the window open, agh I hate buzzies)_
Pint Water & teaspoon of Normacol fibre
Breakfast:
@ 6ish: 2 buttered white bread toasted, 2 rashers bacon, 1 squirt ketchup  _(I never have sauce, so why did I?)_
Pint Water with Aspirin & Amlopodine and that other high blood pressure med, _(found some in my bag)_
BG: 7.9 @ 10.15am 
Pint Water.
Lunch: Aldi Salad Bowl with Mayo, lg can Tinned Salmon with Mayo. 
BG: 7.2 @ 3.52pm 
Snack:
@ 4ish: 2 buttered white bread toasted, 2 rashers bacon.
Pint Water.
BG: 7.7 @ 5.20pm
Dinner: 
@ 8ish: 2 buttered white bread toasted, 1 fried egg, 1 Birds Eye waffle, Garden Peas with mayo 
Pint Water _(ran out of meds!)_


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Monday 050617 15stone 4.2pounds - 49
> BG: 6.6 @ 5.14am _(a rotten fly landed on my arm and woke me up, it was so hot we had the window open, agh I hate buzzies)_
> Pint Water & teaspoon of Normacol fibre
> Breakfast:
> @ 6ish: 2 buttered white bread toasted, 2 rashers bacon, 1 squirt ketchup  _(I never have sauce, so why did I?)_
> Pint Water with Aspirin & Amlopodine and that other high blood pressure med, _(found some in my bag)_
> BG: 7.9 @ 10.15am
> Pint Water.
> Lunch: Aldi Salad Bowl with Mayo, lg can Tinned Salmon with Mayo.
> BG: 7.2 @ 3.52pm
> Snack:
> @ 4ish: 2 buttered white bread toasted, 2 rashers bacon.
> Pint Water.
> BG: 7.7 @ 5.20pm
> Dinner:
> @ 8ish: 2 buttered white bread toasted, 1 fried egg, 1 Birds Eye waffle, Garden Peas with mayo
> Pint Water _(ran out of meds!)_


Thought you was giving up bread 
Does your medication not go auto on repeat? i have mine on repeat, goes directly to boots they text me when ready, (you can choose what pharmacy is nearest you if they do the service)


----------



## Ditto

They are on repeat, they're very good, but they go to my sisters where I used to live and I'm at my Mums.  I've got them now, bro-in-law brought them round this morning which is a relief.  Mind you, it would be better if they came to our chemist here, I didn't know you could do that, my docs might not do it though as I'm a bit away from Stretford, being in Sale. I can only ask. 

I was giving up bread right up until I saw they had Hovis on special offer in Tesco this morning. Hovis is my fave bread. Agh. I'll give up now right from this minute or at least after dinner tonight. Today I've been worse than yesterday but I will be getting back to it. It was just the Jersey Royals were only 49p so I just grabbed them in passing...


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> It was just the Jersey Royals were only 49p so I just grabbed them in passing...


Nae bad for a 450g bag eh! haha we get them too  x


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> They are on repeat, they're very good, but they go to my sisters where I used to live and I'm at my Mums.  I've got them now, bro-in-law brought them round this morning which is a relief.  Mind you, it would be better if they came to our chemist here, I didn't know you could do that, my docs might not do it though as I'm a bit away from Stretford, being in Sale. I can only ask.
> Let you off then  yes i would ask, then when i pick them up boots give you the repeat prescription  bit, you tick what you want and then they text you the next month
> I was giving up bread right up until I saw they had Hovis on special offer in Tesco this morning. Hovis is my fave bread. Agh. I'll give up now right from this minute or at least after dinner tonight. Today I've been worse than yesterday but I will be getting back to it. It was just the Jersey Royals were only 49p so I just grabbed them in passing...





Kaylz said:


> Nae bad for a 450g bag eh! haha we get them too  x


They are on offer till next tues


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> They are on repeat, they're very good, but they go to my sisters where I used to live and I'm at my Mums.  I've got them now, bro-in-law brought them round this morning which is a relief.  Mind you, it would be better if they came to our chemist here, I didn't know you could do that, my docs might not do it though as I'm a bit away from Stretford, being in Sale. I can only ask.
> 
> I was giving up bread right up until I saw they had Hovis on special offer in Tesco this morning. Hovis is my fave bread. Agh. I'll give up now right from this minute or at least after dinner tonight. Today I've been worse than yesterday but I will be getting back to it. It was just the Jersey Royals were only 49p so I just grabbed them in passing...


Hi Ditto.
a) I would suggest you have a word with your local pharmacy to see if they'll accept your scripts from your GP  - if they will (& I dont see why not) then speak with your GP for him/her to ok it & thereafter have your scripts sent directly to said Pharmacy.

It's just awful to see you struggling Ditto so :-

b) Is it at all possible for someone to do your shopping for you for say a trial period of 1-2wks to help get you out of the habit of buying the wrong food (for yourself) and so you don't *grab* the wrong food *in passing*? Obviously your shopping list/s would comprise only of healthy foodies or Dr Atkins if you wish to stay with him Tiz just a thought that crossed my mind in an endeavour to help you in small way, you take care now.
WL


----------



## Ditto

I like shopping though, food shopping that is, and I'm usually very good. I never go down the junk food aisles, I'm just not interested. It's plain food I want to eat and too much of it, bread and potatoes. Just going through a bad spell at the minute. I know I've got to get a handle on it, no choice really. Stupid D. I used to like 'slimming' it's been my career since I was 12 but now I have to do it because of the D it's a whole different thing. I feel quite resentful. I just don't want to do it.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> I like shopping though, food shopping that is, and I'm usually very good. I never go down the junk food aisles, I'm just not interested. It's plain food I want to eat and too much of it, bread and potatoes. Just going through a bad spell at the minute. I know I've got to get a handle on it, no choice really. Stupid D. I used to like 'slimming' it's been my career since I was 12 but now I have to do it because of the D it's a whole different thing. I feel quite resentful. I just don't want to do it.


career of slimming  see making me giggle again, good job we have good sense of humour with D


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I like shopping though, food shopping that is, and I'm usually very good. I never go down the junk food aisles, I'm just not interested. It's plain food I want to eat and too much of it, bread and potatoes. Just going through a bad spell at the minute. I know I've got to get a handle on it, no choice really. Stupid D. I used to like 'slimming' it's been my career since I was 12 but now I have to do it because of the D it's a whole different thing. I feel quite resentful. I just don't want to do it.


Diabetes is no laughing matter and you have my full support Ditto - but don't give up, never give up  - you never know things might change soon for you, take care hun x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with roast beef and Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
T -  1 and a half pork loin steaks, boiled jersey royals, pak choi, onion gravy and a nature valley salted caramel protein bar
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
> D - wholemeal roll with roast beef and Dijon mustard and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
> 2:20ish - cup of coffee, milk
> T -  1 and a half pork loin steaks, boiled jersey royals, pak choi, onion gravy and a nature valley salted caramel protein bar
> Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


My Postie didn't bring an invite today either Kaylz but no worries as I'm off my food anyway atm! x
WL


----------



## goosey

Ditto incase it helps this is what i had today
brunch
Bacon /mushrooms in 2 smal slice wholemeal bread ,cherry toms and cucumber on the side, 
2 cups of tea
Tea
5% fat Minced beef with onions /mushrooms/worc sauce with cauli/carrots/broc and peas
chopped fruit with muller light yog on top..........not had this yet will have about 8
drinks sugar free squash and water


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> My Postie didn't bring an invite today either Kaylz but no worries as I'm off my food anyway atm! x
> WL


Sh**e it was decided late last night like 9pm so I had no time to invite you! xx


----------



## Amigo

Today;

Breakfast - scrambled egg with cheese melted in on 1 slice wholemeal toast

Lunch - 2 slices Cajun chicken on 2 slices wholemeal bread and a sliced tomato

Dinner - Chicken in cream peppercorn sauce (home made) with 1 tablespoon rice and a broccoli and cauliflower gratin, broccoli florets


----------



## Enid

Breakfast- 3 rashers of streaky bacon and 3 large mushrooms tea.
Lunch- x2 slices of Burgan small with cheese and onion water.
Tea- prawn in seafood dressing a large salad x3 large dates water.
Supper- Kallo rice cake.


----------



## Wirrallass

Enid said:


> Breakfast- 3 rashers of streaky bacon and 3 large mushrooms tea.
> Lunch- x2 slices of Burgan small with cheese and onion water.
> Tea- prawn in seafood dressing a large salad x3 large dates water.
> Supper- Kallo rice cake.


We're your mushrooms as large as these double ones that I bought the other day?


----------



## Ljc

Hi everyone.
B 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L didn't eat 
D mince, a few new potatoes, peas a Yakult and a zero Lilt
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lyn Smith

Breakfast. 1/2 slice granary toast with peanut butter

Lunch. Other half 

Dinner. Chicken breast with stir fry vegetables

No wine but masses of tea. 

Btw. What is burger bread?


----------



## Kaylz

Burgen bread is a lower carb bread that has seeds in it, ive never tried it personally but a lot of people use it  x


----------



## Lyn Smith

Thanks


----------



## Wirrallass

Lyn Smith said:


> Breakfast. 1/2 slice granary toast with peanut butter
> 
> Lunch. Other half
> 
> Dinner. Chicken breast with stir fry vegetables
> 
> No wine but masses of tea.
> 
> Btw. What is burger bread?


Just as Kaylz said above  - a lot of us buy the soya & linseed bergen bread  - it has just over 9g carbs per slice. I switched to it and won't eat any other type of bread now. Lovely toasted too with a poached egg on top x
WL


----------



## the blue wildebeest

Burgen bread disappeared briefly from Asda, where it had been £1 for a long time, and reappeared at £1.25. Other breads which may be all right in moderation are M&S German style rye bread, and M&S sour dough.


----------



## Enid

wirralass said:


> We're your mushrooms as large as these double ones that I bought the other day?


No my mushrooms not quite that size. Those look delicious.


----------



## Wirrallass

Enid said:


> No my mushrooms not quite that size. Those look delicious.


And they taste delicious Enid. A flavour of their own. 60p in Asda! Only need to use one in an omelette - they're actually larger than what they appear in my photo.
WL


----------



## Kaylz

They look amazing WL lol xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> They look amazing WL lol xxx


Don't they look like small animals without their heads? I mean the stalks look like legs don't they  - either that or maybe I need to take a trip to specsaversHaha!
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Don't they look like small animals without their heads? I mean the stalks look like legs don't they  - either that or maybe I need to take a trip to specsaversHaha!
> WL


Haha your right they so do! lol x


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices  Wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee
L.  Cullen Skink soup with 1 slice wholemeal bread and butter.
Snack.  Apple and a Tangerine
D. Burger 6 chips, peas and a Yakult, Lilt zero.
Before bed. Large coffee and 2 ginger nuts.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa and peanut butter spread, 1 square 90% a Jacobs cheddar and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk and a square 90%
D - wholemeal roll with tuna mayo and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - pork loin steaks, jersey royals, roasted asparagus


----------



## goosey

See ditto is missing agin, DITTO are you on a bender?


----------



## Ditto

I bought Burgen bread! I found some in Tesco, Sale on offer at 75p. Couldn't resist seeing as I've heard y'all eating it. Still too high carb for me at 9 a slice but I'll just try one slice with an egg on nom nom nom. I gave a slice to the black pigeon at the bus-stop, he was a headless chicken trying to stuff it all down before the other pigeons could come and take it from him. 

You know me so well!  I would have been on a bender if I hadn't take my bg last night. Stopped me in my tracks. I'd already got out the Hovis and opened the can of tuna damn it and this was after chocolate! 

_Confession time from when I was still on a bender..._
Tuesday 060617 D Day RIP those brave lads. 15stone 3.0pounds - 49 1/2 _(thought I would have gained!)_
BG: 7.5 @ 6.23am 
Pint Water & teaspoon of Normacol fibre
Breakfast:
2 bowls Crunchy Nut Cornflakes, 1/2 pint cold milk.
BG: 6.1 @ 10.43am
2 very fried Hovis with 2 fried eggs on top.
Pt Water Aspirin and Meds
BG: 8.3 @ 1.01pm
Snack: Pint Water and an Eclair (just a little frozen one from Farm Foods).
Lunch: Tesco Prawn Cocktail.
Pint Water.
Dinner: 
Pulled Pork with some fancy sauce, Jerseys with butter on, lg portion Brussels Sprouts
Pint Water & Levothyroxine

Wednesday 070617 15stone 5.8pounds - 49
BG: 7.3 @ 6.15am 
Pint Water & teaspoon of Normacol fibre
Breakfast:
250g carton of Cottage Cheese
BG: 7.4 @ 9.39am
Pt Water Aspirin and Meds
Lunch: Large Tuna Salad with mayo, 2 hard boiled eggs inc., and Mayo. 
Pint Water.
Dinner: 
Bottle Water at bingo. 
Chicken Caesar Salad (@ Mecca bingo) with croutons (should have thrown these away but the whole thing was just too delicious). 
_(Doing great till Mum left some of her fish chips and peas, disgusting eating other peoples leftovers. Also then had half a block of Malteser chocolate bar). _
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
BG: 9.2 @ 10.11 pm _(had to put the flipping Hovis back in the breadbin). _


----------



## goosey

Just knew it  i know now usually if you dont post your on a bender
Longs you are ok


----------



## Pamjanet

Think I will get some burger bread sounds like its good for diabetics.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Last nights dinner

Home made KFC, using coconut flour instead of normal flour. Cream cheese stuffed jalapeños and French Fries


----------



## Pamjanet

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Last nights dinner
> 
> Home made KFC, using coconut flour instead of normal flour. Cream cheese stuffed jalapeños and French Fries
> 
> View attachment 3550


Looks delicious Anthony


----------



## goosey

I made that yesterday, what spices did you use please?


----------



## Ljc

Hi everyone.
B my usual 2 wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee
L. An apple and tangerine.
D. Burger , sausage (black farmer yummmmm) , mushrooms , sorry I didn't Fancy any veg. Oh a Lilt zero
     Before bed a large coffee and 3 ginger nuts.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Last nights dinner
> 
> Home made KFC, using coconut flour instead of normal flour. Cream cheese stuffed jalapeños and French Fries
> 
> View attachment 3550


Omg that looks so yummmy.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

goosey said:


> I made that yesterday, what spices did you use please?



I used Cayanne Pepper, Black Pepper, Garlic, Parsley, Corriander Seed, Mustard Seed, Salt, and Smoked Paprika.  I let it sit in buttermilk (500mls of semi skimmed and a tablespoon of Lime Juice) for about an hour.  Next time I'm going to try a wet batter and I'm also going to experiment with Maize flour.


----------



## goosey

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I used Cayanne Pepper, Black Pepper, Garlic, Parsley, Corriander Seed, Mustard Seed, Salt, and Smoked Paprika.  I let it sit in buttermilk (500mls of semi skimmed and a tablespoon of Lime Juice) for about an hour.  Next time I'm going to try a wet batter and I'm also going to experiment with Maize flour.


Thanks i used instant mash  with mustard powder, curry powder and cinnamon but was lacking upmh, but looked just like kfc, i will add some of your spices next time


----------



## Pamjanet

I've just ordered the book that was suggested to me from amazon,


----------



## Wirrallass

Pamjanet said:


> I've just ordered the book that was suggested to me from amazon,


Good to hear this Pam - you will find the Carb&Cal Counter a very useful guide - especially the section re: meals when dining out. Enjoy! x
WL


----------



## Pamjanet

Thanks wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Pamjanet said:


> I've just ordered the book that was suggested to me from amazon,


Pam, I've just noticed in my book that there's a paperback pocket version too for when out & about - Amazon £6.99
WL


----------



## Pamjanet

That sounds handy x


----------



## Wirrallass

Pamjanet said:


> That sounds handy x


Could be cheaper £3.50  - check it out  x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday for me is 
Breakfast /fasting coffee and cream 
Lunch lasagna from wetherspoons 
Dinner steak pie and celeriac chips 
3 litres of water into the bargain too.


----------



## Pamjanet

Hi dollypolly what's fasting coffee? And are we allowed steak pie? What's celeriac chips? 
Sorry for the questions lol but I am learning.
And well done with the weight loss x


----------



## Dollypolly

I don't eat a breakfast per say so I just have coffee so some say it's breakfast or fasting is all
I can have the steak pie only if I walk afterwards or I'd be in double digits. I don't eat potatoes much now a days so I have veg chips and it's just that celeriac cut into chips and deep fat fried. I've also had turnip chips too
I fry in rapeseed oils though or a good quality veg oil all to keep the numbers down. It took awhile for the brain to say I can have this good fat as I was taught low fat was the way to go but it just spiked me.

I now have high good fats in my diet and about 100g per day of carbs. Moderate protein.
You have to decide what is allowed or outright banned and to test test and test to see what is what I've only been testing since Feb and I'm getting better at adding different things to my diet to see if it'll spike me or not and eating out as that was a scary thing for me and eating in public in general. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Pamjanet

Dollypolly said:


> I don't eat a breakfast per say so I just have coffee so some say it's breakfast or fasting is all
> I can have the steak pie only if I walk afterwards or I'd be in double digits. I don't eat potatoes much now a days so I have veg chips and it's just that celeriac cut into chips and deep fat fried. I've also had turnip chips too
> I fry in rapeseed oils though or a good quality veg oil all to keep the numbers down. It took awhile for the brain to say I can have this good fat as I was taught low fat was the way to go but it just spiked me.
> 
> I now have high good fats in my diet and about 100g per day of carbs. Moderate protein.
> You have to decide what is allowed or outright banned and to test test and test to see what is what I've only been testing since Feb and I'm getting better at adding different things to my diet to see if it'll spike me or not and eating out as that was a scary thing for me and eating in public in general.
> Hope that helps


Thanks,yes that helps me, so is it 100grams of carbs per day we are allowed or is it individual choice? X


----------



## grovesy

Pamjanet said:


> Thanks,yes that helps me, so is it 100grams of carbs per day we are allowed or is it individual choice? X


Imam afraid you have to find a level that works for you and you can manage to sustain long term.


----------



## Ljc

Hi.
B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter , a large coffee
L. A naughty slice of cheese and onion flan , yum, a can of Lilt zero.
D. Crispy sweet n sour chicken I only had a tiny bit of sauce, a dessert spoonful of egg fried rice and lots of beansprouts. 
Before bed. Options hot choc with 2 ginger nuts.


----------



## Browser

Dollypolly said:


> I don't eat a breakfast per say so I just have coffee so some say it's breakfast or fasting is all
> I can have the steak pie only if I walk afterwards or I'd be in double digits. I don't eat potatoes much now a days so I have veg chips and it's just that celeriac cut into chips and deep fat fried. I've also had turnip chips too
> I fry in rapeseed oils though or a good quality veg oil all to keep the numbers down. It took awhile for the brain to say I can have this good fat as I was taught low fat was the way to go but it just spiked me.
> 
> I now have high good fats in my diet and about 100g per day of carbs. Moderate protein.
> You have to decide what is allowed or outright banned and to test test and test to see what is what I've only been testing since Feb and I'm getting better at adding different things to my diet to see if it'll spike me or not and eating out as that was a scary thing for me and eating in public in general.
> Hope that helps



Celeriac can quite versatile. As well as chips, it can be cut into roast potato size, basted in herb butter and cooked in the oven for 20 to 30 mins. It makes pretty good mash and is nice, grated as a salad veg., as well. Pity it's out of season just now and difficult to get hold of.


----------



## Dollypolly

Pamjanet said:


> Thanks,yes that helps me, so is it 100grams of carbs per day we are allowed or is it individual choice? X



Your choice as we are all different some go lower or higher.


----------



## Dollypolly

Browser said:


> Celeriac can quite versatile. As well as chips, it can be cut into roast potato size, basted in herb butter and cooked in the oven for 20 to 30 mins. It makes pretty good mash and is nice, grated as a salad veg., as well. Pity it's out of season just now and difficult to get hold of.


I'm doing that tonight for tea with my lamb roast


----------



## Amigo

Bit of a heavier day yesterday (don't try this at home!) 

B - egg and bacon sandwich & cuppa tea

L - small portion of fish, chips and mushy peas, cuppa tea

D - chorizo & chicken salad with an egg and lots of salad vegetables

Supper - couple of brandies and some pork crackling


----------



## Ditto

I'm not posting...my birthday was splendid! That's why I'm not posting. I even drank Vimto. I won't make 65 if I keep on...

I'll post tomorrow if I can get connected. This is the only time I've been connected for ages. I hates Sky.


----------



## Pamjanet

Dollypolly said:


> I don't eat a breakfast per say so I just have coffee so some say it's breakfast or fasting is all
> I can have the steak pie only if I walk afterwards or I'd be in double digits. I don't eat potatoes much now a days so I have veg chips and it's just that celeriac cut into chips and deep fat fried. I've also had turnip chips too
> I fry in rapeseed oils though or a good quality veg oil all to keep the numbers down. It took awhile for the brain to say I can have this good fat as I was taught low fat was the way to go but it just spiked me.
> 
> I now have high good fats in my diet and about 100g per day of carbs. Moderate protein.
> You have to decide what is allowed or outright banned and to test test and test to see what is what I've only been testing since Feb and I'm getting better at adding different things to my diet to see if it'll spike me or not and eating out as that was a scary thing for me and eating in public in general.
> Hope that helps


Thanks,yes that helps me, so is it 100grams of carbs per day we are allowed or is it individual choice? X


Ditto said:


> I'm not posting...my birthday was splendid! That's why I'm not posting. I even drank Vimto. I won't make 65 if I keep on...
> 
> I'll post tomorrow if I can get connected. This is the only time I've been connected for ages. I hates Sky.


happy birthday ditto,not even any cake? Lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast with 20g cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30 - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with corned beef and pickle and a 25g bar of 85%
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli a nature valley protein salted caramel nut bar and a square 90%
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Ditto

Pamjanet said:


> Thanks,yes that helps me, so is it 100grams of carbs per day we are allowed or is it individual choice? X
> 
> happy birthday ditto,not even any cake? Lol xx


No cake, I can take or leave sweet stuff. I had everything else though.


----------



## ianbilly

B - Scrambled Egg & 2 Heck Chorizo style sausages
L - Ham salad
D - Braising Steak


----------



## Ljc

Hiyer. 
B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. Bubble and a Lilt zero. 
Snack. Orange and a tangerine. 
D. Beef curry and a little rice another Lilt zero. 
Before bed . A small pack of pork scratchings 
Water hroughout the day.


----------



## Ditto

Having an experimentation week starting today, Tuesday. Not joining Slimmers World till next Monday but don't want to use it as an excuse to totally pig out as I will go off the rails. I'm hoping to do 3 meals a day, no snacks, but like they told me on the slimming course 'eat what you want' Ha!

Yesterday Monday 120617 15stone 6.2pounds - <50
BG: 6.7 @ 7.34am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Lg can Tuna with mayo, Eggs scrambled with butter.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 9.1 @ 3.00pm (Codefree)  (all that time from breakfast, must have gone into double figures right after breakfast then? Too much food?)
Lunch late @ gone 3.00pm: 
Mug Coffee with skimmed milk and tip of a teaspoon of sugar. (This is what my insulin sister always says, just the tip of a spoon!)
Roast Chicken breast, mashed swede, mashed potatoes, spoonful of caramelised onion. Followed by a Creme Caramel.
Snack: Tiny pork pie with some stuff in the top of the crust mmmm
Dinner @ 8ish.
Hollands meat&potato pie, small can Spaghetti, 1 slice of white bread spread with butter and thinly spread with H&P sauce.
BG: 5.2 @ 7.05pm (with Contour?)
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
BG: 5.3 @ 1.25am (with Contour?)
~~~


----------



## Ljc

Hi. B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter with a large coffee.
L. Apple and a tangerine.
D. Roast beef, new potatoes , broccoli, Yakult and a can if Lilt zero. 
Before bed. some pork scratchings  and a large mug of coffee. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast with 20g cocoa and peanut butter spread, 1 square Lindt 90% and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with corned beef and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - parmesan chicken breast, 2 yorkies, asparagus, wee dollop of mayo and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 3 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Having an experimentation week starting today, Tuesday. Not joining Slimmers World till next Monday but don't want to use it as an excuse to totally pig out as I will go off the rails. I'm hoping to do 3 meals a day, no snacks, but like they told me on the slimming course 'eat what you want' Ha!
> 
> Yesterday Monday 120617 Yesterday: 15stone 6.2pounds - <50
> BG: 6.7 @ 7.34am (Codefree)
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Lg can Tuna with mayo, Eggs scrambled with butter.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> BG: 9.1 @ 3.00pm (Codefree)  (all that time from breakfast, must have gone into double figures right after breakfast then? Too much food?)
> Lunch late @ gone 3.00pm:
> Mug Coffee with skimmed milk and tip of a teaspoon of sugar. (This is what my insulin sister always says, just the tip of a spoon!)
> Roast Chicken breast, mashed swede, mashed potatoes, spoonful of caramelised onion. Followed by a Creme Caramel.
> Snack: Tiny pork pie with some stuff in the top of the crust mmmm
> Dinner @ 8ish.
> Hollands meat&potato pie, small can Spaghetti, 1 slice of white bread spread with butter and thinly spread with H&P sauce.
> BG: 5.2 @ 7.05pm (with Contour?)
> Pint Water & Levothyroxine
> BG: 5.3 @ 1.25am (with Contour?)
> ~~~


You can eat loads on SW, i still low carb but eat tonnes and dh started doing it at home and he said he has never felt so full , before he would eat more or less the same but think the carbs made home crave choc and sweet stuff he lost 4lb last week and no snacking


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa and peanut butter spread, a square Lindt 90% and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with corned beef and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - pork loin steaks, jersey royals, pak choi, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday 
B 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter , a large coffee. 
L didn't eat. 
Snack. Apple and tangerine. 
D. Roast beef , butter beans a few new potatoes, Yakult and a Lilt zero. 
Before bed. Can't remember 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday Tuesday 130617 Weight 15stones 4.6pounds Tum 49

Bloods weird today, talk about a tarts knickers, up/down up/down, but I was quite poorly which might have something to do with it as well as the food.

BG: 6.7 @ 7.34am 
Pint Grit water and teaspoon Normacol.
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
3 lg toasts, butter, 3 hard boiled eggs (small eggs)
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 9.8 @ 9.01am 

4.9! @ 12.08pm, took it again as disbelief, same again! So got out my trusty Codefree, 6.4! I think the Contour makes one complacent thinking your BG is okay when it's not. No wonder our Deb's surgery is recalling all blood meters and replacing with one all the same for all patients that have a meter. Not me or my other sister though. I still think all diabetics should get one automatically.

Lunch @ noon: (I can't wait any longer!) 2 black pud, 4 tiddy sossies (like fat chipolatas), 2 slices of some meat product (it was altogether in a breakfast pack, 25p from the £shop! cheapskate here), 2 garlics, small can baked beans nom nom nom
BG: 5.8 @ 1.14pm when I was expecting it to be really high after the beans!

BG: 8.0 @ 4.24pm (beans?)
Snack: More than half a Tesco strawberry trifle 

BG: 8.1 @ 7.21pm
Dinner:
A lot of Jersey Royals with butter on mmm, a Hollands meat and potato pie, a lot of Brussels Sprouts, gravy.

Pint Water & Levothyroxine


BG: 9.1 @ 10.40pm not surprised! However, I was very ill this day. I know! Nothing puts me off my food. I had my usual 24 hour flu bug that I get in some years. Proper flu, moaning and groaning, very poorly but okay by the next day! I don't know what it's all about but I'm used to it now.


----------



## Martin Canty

S - Small slice of cheese
D - Strip of pork belly slow roasted with Brussels sprouts


----------



## Wirrallass

All I ate yesterday was two pork sausages 85% meat and a poached egg. 
1Ltr. of water. 
Cups of tea with 2 rich tea biscuits.
Not had much of an appetite lately, not sure why.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa & peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with corned beef and ploughmans pickle and a bar moser roth 85%
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, a rich tea finger and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk and 3 pints of water during the day x


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday:
Tea with skimmed milk
B: Bacon & egg butty on Burgen bread - no butter
L: Fruity cous cous & chicken, activia fat free yogurt, strawberries & blueberries
Snack: Pork scratchings
T: Bolognese with wholewheat spaghetti & 2 very nice glasses of malbec


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday
B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread,peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. 3 Ryvita's with a little cheese, 1 apple 2 small tangerines and a Lilt zero
D. Corned beef hash , I didn't fancy any veg and a Yakult.
Water throughout the day.
Before bed. A large Coffee and 4 ginger nuts


----------



## Dollypolly

Ok here goes as I've not been in here for awhile 
Breakfast/fasting coffee and cream 
Lunch fried egg roll and a mocha, berries and cream. 
Dinner pesto chicken. Low carb cheesecake 
Snack 85% dark chocolate


----------



## Ditto

Some of you don't seem to be eating enough to keep a bird alive. Certainly not this bird!


----------



## scousebird

Tea with skimmed milk
B: 2 bacon & 1 egg on 2 Burgen slices
L: Chicken salad, berries & activia fat free, no added sugar yogurt
Snack: Small banana
T: Gammon cooked in the slow cooker, jersey royals, sweetcorn. Glass of sugar free cream soda. 
Tea & water during the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with ham and cucumber, a rich tea finger and a square 90%
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - smoked basa fillet, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, wee dollop of mayo, nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar and a square 90% x


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday was a hungry day.
B. 3 slices of wholemeal bread and butter 2 were with peanut butter. and a very large Nescafé.
Lunch 5 Ryvita's  2 had some cheese on, 1 apple 2 tangerines a Lilt zero.
Snack coffee and 2 ginger nuts.
D. Corned beef , new potatoes with garlic butter, peas and a Yakult.
Before bed. Options hot choc and a peanut butter sarnie.
Water throughout the day.

I'm going to try and get back upon tract today.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with a few slices smoked ham and a boiled egg sliced up and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
T - 1 and a half smoked basa fillets, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, wee dollop of mayo and a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar
Currently - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Amigo

B - cheese omelette and fried mushrooms, dollop of cream chive dip

L - chicken Parmesan fillet, large salad, coleslaw and a few chips

D - bowl of bran flakes

Some lime & coriander poppadum snacks (7 grams carb) whilst out and a few vodka & diet cokes


----------



## Enid

Breakfast - 3 slices of streaky bacon and tea
Lunch - poached egg one slice of Burgan toast with butter and water
Tea - pork chop and veg and strawberries with ice cream 
Snack - x2 chocolate hob nobs lots of water.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 wholemeal slices of bread butter with peanut butter, a large Nescafé 
L.   A couple of Ryvita's with cheese, apple a tangerine an a Lilt zero 
D. Didn't eat , far too hot. 
Before bed. Um err, was so naughty, so I'm not telling.


----------



## Ditto

Tuesday 200617: 15stone 8pounds - 49 1/2
BG: 5.8 @ 5.23am (Contour)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Giant bowl of Shreddies and cold milk. 2 Fried Eggs on toast around 6.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds @ 7.35am
BG: 5.6 @ 9.22am (Contour)
Lunch:
Carton Cottage Cheese 250g and salad with mayo. 
Pint Water.
Snack: 1/4 Brie.
BG: 5.4 @ 5.43pm (Contour)
Dinner.
Scrambled Eggs (too many eggs today!)
BG: 5.8 @ 7.43pm (Contour) Ridiculous considering the carbs I'm eating so tried the Codefree - BG: 6.9 @ 7.44pm - that's more like it.
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
Scrambled Eggs and Garlic (I was starving, it's ridiculous, need to get into ketosis so I won't feel hungry).
~~~


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Went out for brekkie - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, beans, mushrooms, grilled tomato
L: Chicken & sweetcorn butty on Burgen, berries, Activia zero yogurt
Pear mid pm
T: Chicken salad, strawberries & cream, wine 
Tea & NAS squash throughout the day


----------



## Enid

Breakfast - 3 rashers of streaky smoked bacon

Lunch - ham on Burgan bread small sliced

Tea - large chicken salad strawbs and ice cream
Lots of water throughout the day
Snack Total0% fage yogurt with teaspoon of honey yummy.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 20g cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with tuna and a boiled egg and onken natural yoghurt with some strawberries 
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - pork loin steaks, jersey royals, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, 2 lotus biscuits and a square Lindt 90% x


----------



## Davo

B - strawberries and Greek yogurt
L - Sea bream and salad
D - some chicken, pork and prawns with salad


----------



## Ditto

Wednesday 210617: 15stone 6.6pounds - 49>
BG: 5.8 @ 7.31am (Contour)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Half a dozen eggs scrambled, black pepper sprinkled over and not a lot of English mustard add.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds @ 7.35am
BG: 9.0 @ 11.50am (Contour)  What the frilly heck? Why? Too many eggs? Mustard? The heat? Gardening? Stress? Agh.
Lunch:
Slice of corned beef.  
Pint Water.
Snack: Another slice of the corned beef. 
BG: 6.2 @ 1.19pm (Contour)
Pint Water.
BG: 5.7 @ 4.05pm (Contour)
Dinner.
Corned Beef and cabbage with Lurpak melted on. 
BG: 5.3 @ 1.10am (Contour) I can't wait to get back to using the Codefree, when this meter is recalled. Avid to know what they're going to replace it with for my sister. 
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
I was good today by my standards, apart from 3 big homemade chips that Mum left. 
~~~


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of  wholemeal bread and peanut butter a large coffee. 
L. Was extra hungry , 5 Ryvita's 2 with a little cheese , 1 apple and a tangerine. Lilt zero. 
D. Chicken salad. I did have a small spoonful of Coronation chicken and a tiny bit of potato salad.
Before bed. A small slice of quiche. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bran flakes with banana & skimmed milk, 2 boiled eggs
L: Salmon salad, berries, Activia zero yogurt
Flat peach
T: Smoked haddock, sweet potato chips & petis pois
Tea & NAS squash throughout the day & a very nice glass of Picpoul de Pinet at my son's


----------



## Ditto

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices of  wholemeal bread and peanut butter a large coffee.


I would like to eat this. Does it not spike you at all? How much peanut butter? I'd slather it on so maybe best not buy it.


----------



## cherrypie

I find it difficult to eat in the hot weather.
Yesterday.
No breakfast other than a milky tea.
Lunch nothing.
Dinner small amount of tinned tuna and a salad.  A slice of fresh pineapple.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I would like to eat this. Does it not spike you at all? How much peanut butter? I'd slather it on so maybe best not buy it.


Ljc is on insulin so slightly different Ditto and peanut butter is generally low carb but full of fat so just go with what you think if you want peanut butter x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Strawberries with greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Tuna salad, berries & Activia zero yogurt
Flat peach
T: (At Italian restaurant) calamari then chicken salad, red wine.
Tea & NAS squash throughout the day


----------



## Stitch147

Ditto said:


> I would like to eat this. Does it not spike you at all? How much peanut butter? I'd slather it on so maybe best not buy it.


I still have peanut butter on burgen bread usually. But it has to be crunchy.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> I would like to eat this. Does it not spike you at all? How much peanut butter? I'd slather it on so maybe best not buy it.


I'm very lucky even before insulin 2 slices of wholemeal bread didn't  spike me, just a gentle rise and fall. I'd love to slather on the peanut butter too , I have to force myself to have only a tad more than a scrape.
Why not try it on burgen bread as a treat.


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Ljc is on insulin so slightly different Ditto and peanut butter is generally low carb but full of fat so just go with what you think if you want peanut butter x


Your right Kaylz me being on insulin is slightly different but I do try ever so hard to behave myself carb wise, my halo does slip round my ankles at times though.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Your right Kaylz me being on insulin is slightly different but I do try ever so hard to behave myself carb wise, my halo does slip round my ankles at times though.


Your not the only one!  x


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Tuesday 200617: 15stone 8pounds - 49 1/2
> BG: 5.8 @ 5.23am (Contour)
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Giant bowl of Shreddies and cold milk. 2 Fried Eggs on toast around 6.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds @ 7.35am
> BG: 5.6 @ 9.22am (Contour)
> Lunch:
> Carton Cottage Cheese 250g and salad with mayo.
> Pint Water.
> Snack: 1/4 Brie.
> BG: 5.4 @ 5.43pm (Contour)
> Dinner.
> Scrambled Eggs (too many eggs today!)
> BG: 5.8 @ 7.43pm (Contour) Ridiculous considering the carbs I'm eating so tried the Codefree - BG: 6.9 @ 7.44pm - that's more like it.
> Pint Water & Levothyroxine
> *Scrambled Eggs and Garlic (I was starving, it's ridiculous, need to get into ketosis so I won't feel hungry).
> ~~~*



Are you hungry though? i eat alot but only meals no snacks, (i used to snack terrible before drinking more)trying drinking more water, ii think half the time our brains say we are hungry when we are thirsty


----------



## Ditto

Hunger doesn't really have anything to do with it, I just eat. It's ridiculous. I must gird my loins and put my last few menus on but I feel a right idiot for eating so stupidly and my sister is worse!  The other sister, on Insulin, sits there drinking oj and eating Jaffa cakes. We're a stupid family.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Strawberries & greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Falafel &hummous salad & some olives 
T: Bbq at friends so burger, sausage & chicken with lots of salad & lots of red wine 
Tea & a bottle of Rubicon during the day


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday Saturday 240617
BG: 7.0 @ 6.18m
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, Beetroot, Mushrooms, Peppers, Tomato.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Pint Water.
Lunch: 
2 Hard Boiled Eggs.
Pint Water.
Dinner:
Salmon Salad with Beetroot, 3 slices white bread & butter.
BG: 6.8 @ 11.00pm
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
~~~


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: (Out for brekkie) 1 bacon, 1 sasuage, 2 eggs, tomato & beans, toast & tea
L: Sardines on protein bread (small slice)
T: Peppered smoked mackerel with coconut basmati rice 
Tea & water throughout the day


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday Sunday 250617
BG: 7.3 @ 7.00am
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
2 Scrambled Eggs, with butter.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Snack: Pint Water. 2 Hard Boiled Eggs with salt. I only put salt on tomatoes and hard boiled eggs, otherwise I don't use it.
BG: 6.7 @ 1.00pm
Lunch @ 12ish: 
7oz can Tuna, Mayo, Cup Cucumber. 
Pint Water.
BG: 5.6 @ 5.10pm
Dinner @ 6ish:
Chicken Curry and Rice (white). 
BG: 10.2 @ 7.20pm  so watered the garden and walked about a bit.
BG: 9.0 @ 8.13pm
(Talked self out of having 2 platefuls of Spag Bog with most of a garlic loaf, it was close despite the high numbers, I would have stopped measuring)
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
BG: 6.8 @ 10.50pm
~~~


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Yesterday Sunday 250617
> BG: 7.3 @ 7.00am
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> 2 Scrambled Eggs, with butter.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Snack: Pint Water. 2 Hard Boiled Eggs with salt. I only put salt on tomatoes and hard boiled eggs, otherwise I don't use it.
> BG: 6.7 @ 1.00pm
> Lunch @ 12ish:
> 7oz can Tuna, Mayo, Cup Cucumber.
> Pint Water.
> BG: 5.6 @ 5.10pm
> Dinner @ 6ish:
> Chicken Curry and Rice (white).
> BG: 10.2 @ 7.20pm  so watered the garden and walked about a bit.
> BG: 9.0 @ 8.13pm
> *(Talked self out of having 2 platefuls of Spag Bog with most of a garlic loaf, it was close despite the high numbers, I would have stopped measuring)*
> Pint Water & Levothyroxine
> BG: 6.8 @ 10.50pm
> ~~~


Well done for that and notice not half a loaf consumed


----------



## Martin Canty

Ditto said:


> Some of you don't seem to be eating enough to keep a bird alive. Certainly not this bird!


I eschew the bird feed, probably too many carbs

L - Artisan bacon (extra thick cut as well) & 2 organic eggs
D - 1/2 grilled chicken breast on a bed of spinach with 1/2 tomato & fire roasted bell pepper.... also had some Korean BBQ sauce which may have added 3g


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee
9:30ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with corned beef and pickle and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2 pints of water
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, yorkies, asparagus, dollop of mayo, nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar and a square Lindt 90% x


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> Well done for that and notice not half a loaf consumed


I was offered bread with the curry, family eat dry Warburtons toastie loaf slices with their curry! I wouldn't want that anyway. : polishes halo ::

Didn't do so great with the Jersey Royals yesterday. Ended up eating five or six later on, the smell got to me. They smelt so good when I went back in the kitchen to wash up. I had no intention of eating them.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> I was offered bread with the curry, family eat dry Warburtons toastie loaf slices with their curry! I wouldn't want that anyway. : polishes halo ::
> 
> Didn't do so great with the Jersey Royals yesterday. Ended up eating five or six later on, the smell got to me. They smelt so good when I went back in the kitchen to wash up. I had no intention of eating them.


You did well with bread, well done, stand in the naughty corner for jersey royals


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Strawberries & greek yogurt, mushroom omelette 
L: Chicken & Morrocan couscous, Activia zero yogurt
T: French steak hache with wholemeal roll, cheddar slice & sweet potato wedges
Tea & NAS squash through the day


----------



## grainger

Yesterday
B - Greek yoghurt & strawberries
S - 2x wholemeal toast (post run)
L - avocado, cheese, cucumber, celery, tomato, salad, coleslaw salad type thing
D - lamb shoulder slow cooked with fine beans, peas and some sweet potato fries followed by a vanilla yoghurt.

Feeling quite virtuous yesterday best make up for it tonight!


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday Monday 260617
BG: 8.2 @ 7.55am
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Tinned ham and fried eggs (2).
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 7.3 @ 10.38am
Lunch @ 12ish: 
7oz can Tuna, Mayo, Cup Cucumber. 
Pint Water.
BG: 5.7 @ 4.26pm
Dinner @ 6ish:
2 Peppered Steaks, Cup Green Beans with butter on.
Made the mistake of going back in the kitchen and finished off the Jersey Royals left in the pan, with butter. Agh. 
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
BG: 7.3 @ 9.35pm
~~~


----------



## grainger

Today
B - Greek yoghurt, 1x whole meal toast with butter (preparing for Personal training session)
L - avacado, poached eggs x2, cucumber, salad, tomatoes, small amount of cheese. Vanilla yoghurt
S - 5 cocktail sausages
D - beef ribs, stir fry veg & 2 mini corn on cobs. Strawberries & some dark chocolate (85% I can't go higher!)


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday Tuesday 270617
BG: 6.5 @ 6.02am
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Lg Pkt Cashews...250g carton Cottage Cheese, didn't even leave much of a gap!
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 8.1 @ 11.54am - not surprised!
Lunch @ 12ish: 
2 rashers Bacon, 2 boiled Eggs, 2 cups Mushrooms.
Pint Water.
BG: 6.8 @ 1.37pm
Dinner @ 6ish:
Chicken Salad with mayo.
BG: 6.8 @ 7.44pm
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
~~~


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 weetabix with sliced banana & skimmed milk
L: Chicken & bacon butty on Kingsmill farmhouse bread, berries & Activia zero yogurt
4pm: apple
T: Chicken & white bean stew, glass of red wine 
Tea & NAS squash throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with boiled egg and mayo, a rich tea finger and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - large portion of mince  jersey royals, tender stem broccoli, a lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After - cup of coffee, milk
Also about 4-5 pints of water x


----------



## HelenHanfe

I had this : 

Breakfast - Pink Total (0% fat Greek yoghurt), with walnut halves
Snack - a clementine with some hazelnuts
Lunch - celery sticks. brown Warburton square, with LF mayo, boiled egg and cress. A pear.
Snack - an apple with some almonds
Evening - quorn in a large salad

Plenty of water drunk during the day - a coffee first thing and then possibly mid morning.
Milk in the evening, to take pills.

Does that sound OK ? I've struggled for a while, with family illness taking priority over things...trying to get back on track, before I go for review. Does the above sound like a good intake for the day,if I'm getting good BS readings ? 

Thanks for any input,
Helen


----------



## Amigo

HelenHanfe said:


> I had this :
> 
> Breakfast - Pink Total (0% fat Greek yoghurt), with walnut halves
> Snack - a clementine with some hazelnuts
> Lunch - celery sticks. brown Warburton square, with LF mayo, boiled egg and cress. A pear.
> Snack - an apple with some almonds
> Evening - quorn in a large salad
> 
> Plenty of water drunk during the day - a coffee first thing and then possibly mid morning.
> Milk in the evening, to take pills.
> 
> Does that sound OK ? I've struggled for a while, with family illness taking priority over things...trying to get back on track, before I go for review. Does the above sound like a good intake for the day,if I'm getting good BS readings ?
> 
> Thanks for any input,
> Helen



Looks good to me Helen. In fact quite virtuous and healthy. I'd be a bit hungry on that intake to be honest but glad your BG's are good.


----------



## Louise79

Breakfast - half Lidl protein roll with cream cheese & slice smoked salmon
Lunch - other half of roll with chicken mayo and slice tomato 
Dinner - homemade meatballs with homemade tomato & basil sauce 
Snacks - 1 square if 85%choc & necterine


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B - Greek yoghurt & blueberries
L - smoked mackerel and salad
S - 2x sausages & 1 Lindor (not together!)
D - vegetable burger, corn on the cob and stir fried veg
Hypo - hula hoops, slice of pizza, 2x Lindor, yoghurt lolly

Was doing so well until the hypo!


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday Wednesday 280617 - Tum: 49
Porridge Experiment:
BG: 7.2 @ 7.50am 
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Bowl Porridge.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 9.4 @ 9.55am (I feel I was too high to start with) 
Lunch: 
Salad, 2 rashers Bacon, 2 Fried Eggs, 5 lg Mushrooms, 1 Tomato.
BG: 6.5 @ 2.23pm
Pint Water.
BG: 5.4 @ 4.24pm
Snack: Mug Nescafe at my brothers (all in a slim pckt  sugar included!)  Yummy.
BG: 7.3 @ 5.52pm
Dinner @ 7ish:
Entire pack of Pulled Pork with sachet of sauce (so greedy), 7 Brussels sprouts. 
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
BG: 7.1 @ 8.21pm
~~~

Thursday 280617 - Tum: 49
BG: 6.6 @ 9.14am (was up half the night watching telly!)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast @ 10:
2 Fried Eggs, 1 Tomato, Lg Can Tuna, Mayo.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 6.8 @ 1.11pm.
Pint Water.
Snack: Couple slices of the corned beef.
BG: 6.0 @ 4.59pm
Dinner @ 5ish:
Corned Beef, Mustard, Broccoli with butter on.
Pint Water & Levothyroxine
BG: 6.3 @ 12.00
~~~


----------



## scousebird

5am: Tea
B: Mixed berries & Greek yogurt
L: Corned beef & tomato butty on Kingsmill farmhouse
5pm: flat peach
T: Spicy turkey mince, baked sweet potato, sour cream & mini corn cob
Tea, coffee & NAS throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

B - 2 slices wholemeal toast with cocoa and peanut butter and a cup of coffee 
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with boiled egg and mayo and a kinder bueno dark stick 
2 pints of water
T - ovenbaked basa fillet, yorkies, asparagus, a wee dollop of mayo a nature valley protein peanut and chocolate bar and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk and  a pint of water x


----------



## scousebird

Coffee
B: Bacon, black pudding, eggs, tinned tomatoes & 1 slice of wholemeal bread
No lunch
T: Roast chicken, roast sweet potato &parsnip, carrots & sugarsnap peas & gravy. A glass of sauvignon blanc.
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 fried eggs, 2 large mushrooms on 2 Burgen toast
L: Chicken with Moroccan couscous, Activia zero yogurt & berries
4.30pm: Pork scratchings
T: Beef meatballs with homemade tomato sauce & wholewheat pasta. Glass of sugar free cream soda
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast and a cup of coffee
9:30ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll - half filled with 15g spicy chilli cheddar and the other half just buttered and a 400g pot soupologie cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup
Afternoon - 2 pints of water
T - large portion of mince, boiled charlotte potatoes, asparagus, a lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After - cup of coffee x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: out so had 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, beans, mushrooms, grilled tomato & tea
L: Burgen x 2 with cheese spread & tomato, berries & muller zero Greek yogurt
T: 2 Heck pork sausages, sweet potato chips & fried onion
Tea throughout the day


----------



## MikeTurin

B: white peaches and raw ham
L: mixed salad with lettuce, Tabasco, peppers and tomatoes, yoghurt
T:  Company's party - Quiche à l’aubergine tomatoes and olives whole bread focaccia (there were the lead carb loaded things on the table)


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs
L: Roast beef & tomato butty on Hovis low carb seeded bread, berries & muller zero greek yogurt
T: A large cod from the chippy & 2 glasses of red vino
Tea & NAS squash throughout the day


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter, coffee.
L.  4 Ryvita's 2 had a little cheese on them. 1 apple and two clementines and           a zero Coke.
D . Didn't eat  just had coffee. 
Snack. forgotten but it wasn't much. 
Before bed. options hot chocolate and 2 ginger nuts 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday 
B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut and a coffee.
L. 4 Ryvita's 2 with a little cheese 1 apple, a clementine and a Coke Zero. 
D.  Rump steak, a few slices of crispy potatoes and mushrooms. 
Before bed. an Options hot choc and 2 gingernuts. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## MikeTurin

B: yoghurt and white peaches
L: salad wit tomaoes, feta and olive - spiced sausage
D salad with peppers, ratatouille, spiced ricotta with onions , white peaches and homemade spearmint icecream


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday.
B.  Didn't eat. 
L.  A slice of wholemeal bread and butter and a few cherries. 
D. Crab fish cake, 6 chips a few baked beans, a Yakult and a Coke Zero.
Before bed. Options hot choc and 2 ginger nuts. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: berries & NAS yogurt
L: Filo pastry roast veg & goats cheese quiche with kidney bean & red onion salad and greek salad (at Kent County Show - healthiest option)  
T: salmon & salad
2 glasses of red vino & a G&T 
Tea & water throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast and a slice of silverside and a cup of coffee, milk
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with streaky bacon and brown sauce  and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, asparagus, onion gravy and a lotus biscuit
Currently enjoying another cup of coffee  x


----------



## HOBIE

Fish with extra seafood


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large Nescafé. 
Lunch. Didn't eat. 
D. Roast beef, roast potatoes, broccoli, mushrooms and a zero Coke. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

I didn't feel well yesterday morning so at about 11.30 I had 2 slices of Burgen bread toasted and a glass of water.
Then in the afternoon I felt much better so what was meant to be our cooked breakfast became a mixed grill for tea  - bacon, black pudding, pork & apple sausage, scrambled eggs & baked beans.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Missed as up early to go to a boot sale
L: Gregg's wholemeal chicken roll (bad mistake.  8.6 2hrs after!)
D: Pork shoulder smoked on the barbecue with stuffing, green veg & gravy
Pud: Chocolate brownie with cream.

Dinner & pud was better than lunch.  Only 6.8 2hrs after.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: bacon sarnie
L: left over pork & stuffing with mayo
D: chicken & chorizo Ratatouille
Pud: cherry filled 85% choc


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: small banana with Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Ham & tomato butty on Burgen, 12 grapes, Activia zero yogurt
T: Home cooked gammon, 4 Cornish new potatoes, fine beans & 2 glasses of Malbec
Tea throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - scrambled egg wholemeal sandwich and a cup of coffee
9:30ish - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with extra mature cheddar and tomato  a lotus biscuit
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
Currently enjoying another cup of coffee  x


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday 
B coffee and cream
L fry up but no baked beans plus a mocha 
D homemade chicken tikka with cauliflower rice. Pud was berries and cream with dark chocolate 4 squares of.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Boursin infused scrambled egg on toast
L: BBQ prawns with lime & coriander dip
D: Beef stir fry
Pud: 85% cherry filled choc


----------



## Martin Canty

D - Blackened chicken thigh topped with home made Salsa Verde & a side of Brussels Sprouts


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - scrambled Dijon mustard eggs wholemeal sandwich and a cup of coffee
10ish - cup of coffee
D - cheese and tomato wholemeal roll and a lotus biscuit
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, a milk chocolate Viennese thin and a square lindt 90%
After - cup of coffee x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Poached eggs on 2 Burgen toast
L: Home cooked gammon with roast veg couscous, tomato & beetroot, berries & Activia zero yogurt
T: Hunters chicken & wholemeal pasta
2 glasses of red
Tea throughout the day


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bran flakes & semi-skimmed milk, 2 boiled eggs
L: Prawn & marie rose sauce butty on seeded bread (pub lunch) with colelsaw, salad & 8-10 chips
T: Liver, bacon & onion gravy, small amount of mash
Tea & NAS squash throughout the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: A wagon wheel
L: Pastrami sandwich
Snack: Nature Valley salted caramel protein bar
D: Hunter's chicken & roasted med veg
Pud: Gu choc cheescake


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday 
B. My usual 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee 
L. 4 sesame seed Ryvita's 2 had a little cheese on, an apple, a tangerine and a Coke Zero.
D. Was oh so naughty !  A chicken korma and rice ready meal. I won't tell you the carbs or  amount of insulin I needed for them 
 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday.
A very early B. My usual 2 slices  of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
Nothing more to eat till dinner as I wasn't hungry.
D. A few new potatoes, peas and 2 oh dear battered fish fingers , a little tartare sauce and Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Ham & cheese omlette
L: Pastrami sarnie
D: Barbecue consisting of 2 burgers (no rolls) 2 sausages a chicken leg & potato salad.
Had a very delayed BG.  Took 3 hours to peak finally at 6.2.  Must be the fat content.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - scrambled egg with Dijon mustard on wholemeal bread and a cup of coffee
9:20ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with cheese and cucumber, a small chocolate chip cookie and a square Lindt 90%
T - 1 and a half smoked basa fillets, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, wee dollop of mayo, a milk chocolate Viennese thin and a lotus biscuit
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Kaylz

Today my favourite meal day! 
B - scrambled egg with Dijon mustard on wholemeal bread and a cup of coffee
9:20ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked streaky bacon and brown sauce and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square 90%
Currently - cup of coffee (easy to please with a bacon roll lol) x


----------



## Ljc

B.  My usual 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a coffee. One day I'll shock myself and have something different.  
L. 4 Ryvita's 2 had a little cheese on, an apple and a zero Coke 
S. 6 cherries 
D. Roast pork, new potatoes, broccoli, a Yakult and sparkling water. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I can't remember what I had yesterday, but so far today, I've had scrambled egg on toast for brekky, 2 spicy sausages from the deli counter sat Tesco, & dinner will be Italian chicken meatballs in creamy tomato sauce with broccoli.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread with 2 scrambled eggs and some cheese, a lotus biscuit and a cup of coffee
9:30ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with cheese and cucumber and a wee chocolate chip cookie
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus biscuit and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: 15stone 7.4pounds Tum: 49 1/2

BG: 6.7 @ 6.49am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
4 Eggs scrambled with lg knob butter.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 7.1 @ 12.14pm (after walking over 2 miles and then some stress when I got back)
Lunch: 
Salad bowl from the Pound Shop reduced to 50p so couldn't resist! Very nice with baby tomatoes but no protein.  
BG: 5.9 @ 1.15pm
Lg new ie not speckled Banana (not had a banana for time...scrummy)
BG: 6.3 @ 4.03pm
BG: 6.0 @ 5.27pm
Dinner:
Tesco Chocolate 'SlimFast' type shake.
BG: 5.9 @ 7.58pm (Yay, I thought the shake would spike me so I celebrated with 1/4 meat and potato pie that Mum left, I'm a hoover for leftovers) 
Pint Water
BG: 6.5 @ 12.09
~~~


----------



## Ditto

Anybody got a sweaty donkey? I wonder if it could spare it's hind leg? 

Yesterday: 15stone 5.8pounds Tum: 49 mileage 3.12 miles
BG: 6.0 @ 5.31am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Tesco Chocolate 'SlimFast' type shake.
Pint Water with Amlopidine and Bisoprolol
BG: 5.1@ 12.08pm
Lunch:
Tesco Chocolate 'SlimFast' type shake.
Pint Water.
BG: 6.6 @ 2.57pm
Dinner:
Fried Eggs on 2 Buttered Toast.
Pint Water
BG: 6.1 @ 10.20pm
Pint Water.
~~~
Today: 15stone 3.4pounds Tum: 49 mileage 3.00> miles
BG: 6.5 @ 6.21am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Tesco Chocolate 'SlimFast' type shake.
Pint Water with Amlopidine and Bisoprolol (no proper meds all week, family haven't brought them, need to sort this problem...)
BG: 6.4 @ 10.03pm (after walking over 2 miles and then stress when I got back just like yesterday) 
Lunch: 
2 Slices bread and butter (scraped the butter on/off due to dicky liver), Tesco Garlic Mushrooms bowl microwaved. Delicious.
BG: 6.8 @ 2.41pm
Pint Water.
BG: 5.7 @ 4.34pm
Dinner:
Tesco Chocolate 'SlimFast' type shake. 
Pint Water
BG: 6.2 @ 7.17pm
Pint Water.
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 scrambled eggs and some spicy cheddar and a cup of coffee
9:20ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll absolutely filled with tuna mayo and spring onion and a wee chocolate chip cookie
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, cauliflower, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Was at my brother's for dinner, so was rather naughty.

B: Paleo muesli with full fat milk & some blackberries
L: Sweet chilli chicken skewers (from Aldi & very low carb, despite the sweet chilli dip)
D: Fish & chips (home cooked)
Pud: Aunt Bessie's jam roly poly & custard.

Amazingly, 2 hours after all this, I was 7.5.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B- 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 scrambled eggs with extra mature cheddar and a cup of coffee
9:20ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with tuna mayo and cucumber and a wee chocolate chip cookie
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, asparagus, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Martin Canty

B - coffee
L - water
D - Small bowl of leftover Chicken & Okra curry, I must say that I got the okra from the local farmers market & they are the best that I have had for a long time!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Martin Canty said:


> B - coffee
> L - water
> D - Small bowl of leftover Chicken & Okra curry, I must say that I got the okra from the local farmers market & they are the best that I have had for a long time!!!!


I love okra.  My wife introduced me to it.  Not sold widely here, but found a great little Asian supermarket that sells it.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> I love okra


Tonight I'm thinking stuffed pepper with fried okra..... Plan is to bread the okra with flaxseed meal


----------



## Ditto

I had to give up on the SlimFast, just too darned hungry! It worked though, the weight was falling off. Plus now I've gone back to low carb I'm eating too much and my bg went up! 

Yesterday: Weight: 15stone Tum: 48 1/2 Mileage: 1 mile
BG: 6.8 @ 7.24am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Tesco Chocolate 'SlimFast' type shake.
Pint Water & Meds 
BG: 6.7@ 10.47am
Bottle Water
BG: 6.7@ 1.32pm
Lunch:
Slice gammon, 250g cottage cheese, tbs coleslaw, 4/5 little beetroots, tbs mayo, bit Romaine, bit cucumber, bite chicken, lg tbs grated Cheddar.
Pint Water.
BG: 6.7 @ 5.48pm
Dinner:
Tesco Chocolate 'SlimFast' type shake.
Pint Water & Levothyroxine.
BG: 6.7 @ 12.55pm
~~~


----------



## scousebird

Coffee
B: 2 bacon & 1 egg on 2 very small seeded farmhouse bread slices
L: 2 laughing cow light triangles on 4 poppy seed crackers
T: Red Thai chicken curry (Loyd Grosman jar) & 2 tbsp brown rice
Tea & coffee during the day, cognac & slimline tonic & 2 glasses red vino


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Brunch: Little Chef Olympic breakfast & tea
T: Roast chicken thigh, vegetable chips & salad
Water, tea & a latte throughout the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B. Bacon sarnie on Hovis Lower Carb white.
L. Nature Valley salted caramel protein bar.
D. Roast chicken, stuffing & veg.


----------



## ianbilly

B - Bacon Sarnie on Hovis Nimble
L - Omelette & 2 Heck 97% Sausages
D - Roast Chicken, Cauliflower, Broccoli, 1 small yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and tuna omelette and a cup of coffee
9L20ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked streaky bacon and brown sauce and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, asparagus, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and 1 square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
Also 4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Cheese & Onion Omelet
D - Stuffed Zucchini... It was huge!!! from a friends yard


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Lidl Paleo muesli with a few blackberries & full fat milk
L: Cheese & tomato toasties
Snack: Tin of tuna with mayo & sriracha sauce
D: Chicken & ham salad
Pud: 85% cherry filed choc


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon butty on very small seeded farmhouse bread
L: Chicken salad, berries, Activia zero yogurt
T: Bacon & brie fishcake, sweet potato chips, garden peas.
Tea throughout the day


----------



## ianbilly

B- Cheese & Tomato Omelette
L- Salmon Salad
D - Minute Steaks, Mushrooms, Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## Wirrallass

B. 1 weetabix with skimmed milk 
L. 1 slice S&L Bergen toast
D. 2 extra large boiled eggs
1ltr water throughout the day + 3 cups tea
Snack - 25g packet of southern fried chicken fridge raiders 0.9g carbs


----------



## Lydia1960

B. Bergen toast.
L. Simple salad.
D. Going to try the crustless quiche mentioned on this forum later.
If still hungry, ryvita and cheese..
Drinking mostly squash and tea.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B -  2 slices wholemeal toast a 2 egg and tuna omelette and a cup of coffee
9:20ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked ham, cucumber and mayo and a lotus biscuit
T - Mince, charlotte potatoes, asparagus, a lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee also 4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Ditto

You didn't eat enough to keep a bird alive Wirralass!

Yesterday: 

Tum: 49 1/2

BG: 5.5 @ 7.13am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
3 Toasts with Lurpak on, Pkt Grated Cheese, 2 Fried Eggs, 3 Rashers Bacon.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 6.1 @ 2.52pm
Dinner:
4 Minted Lamb Chops, pile of baked in Lurpak Mushrooms (yummy).
BG: 5.9 @ 11.34pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Martin Canty

L - 3 mini empanadas
D - Chicken & Garbanzo curry on a bed of Spinach


----------



## goosey

wirralass said:


> B. 1 weetabix with skimmed milk
> L. 1 slice S&L Bergen toast
> D. 2 extra large boiled eggs
> 1ltr water throughout the day + 3 cups tea
> Snack - 25g packet of southern fried chicken fridge raiders 0.9g carbs


Thats all you eat all day? i could have that for brekkie


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 poached eggs on Burgen toast, milky coffee
L: Chicken salad, berries & Activia zero yogurt
T: Steak, new potatoes & sugar snap peas. Glass of vin rouge.
Tea throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and smoked ham omelette and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked ham, mayo and cucumber and a lotus biscuit
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, asparagus, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Left over chicken & garbanzo curry
D - Salad with chicken tossed in a garlic/chipotle marinade


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: 

Tum: <49 

BG: 6.7 @ 9.23am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
4 Egg Omelette with 250g Cottage Cheese mmmm.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 6.3 @ 1.15pm
2 Pints Water.
Dinner:
Corned Beef (nearly full tin), a cabbage with knob of Lurpak on it. 
BG: 6.2 @ 8.41pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: in local cafe - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, beans, grilled tomato, mushrooms & tea
L: ham butty on Hovis low carb wholemeal, berries & Activia zero yogurt
T: Meatballs in tomato sauce & wholemeal spaghetti 
Tea & a Costa latte during the day


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: 

Tum: <49 

BG: 6.0 @ 7.53am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Brunch:
2 eggs scrambled, 2 rashers bacon, can mushrooms, portion cabbage with Lurpak on.
Pint Water n meds!
BG: 5.7 @ 3.42pm
2 Pints Water.
Dinner:
Meat Stir-fry (far too much meat, tons). 
BG: forgot as was reading an Anne Tyler re-write of The Taming Of The Shrew, stayed up till 3!  Couldn't put it down.  
Pint Water 
~~~


----------



## HOBIE

Breakfast Porridge, No dinner & Tea 33g Noodles with Stir-Fry.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 slices Burgen toast
D - 3 small home made veggie burgers and salad


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: out for brekkie - 1 bacon, 1 sausage, 1 egg, 1 grilled tomato, beans, black pudding, white toast & tea
Snack - 2 ryvita & philadelphia flip & dip
T: lamb kheema & coconut rice, vin rouge x 2
tea & cognac


----------



## CharleyWheeler

Sounds yummy! 

Breakfast: 1 slice wholemeal toast, spread, 1 fried egg (no oil), 5 cherry tomatoes and lots of hot sauce!
Snack: 1 carrot, 1 tbsp broad bean, asparagus & mint hummus. 15g raisins (treated a slight low).
Lunch: Salmon fillet, 4 new potatoes, broccoli and runner beans, watercress sauce.
Snack: Small apple, 20g light cheddar.
Dinner: Chilli made with lean beef mince, kidney beans, cannelini beans, onion, and a jar sauce. Low fat fruit yoghurt for desert.

I also had some haribo later that night, to treat a low, and as a treat!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and smoked ham omelette and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with streaky bacon and brown sauce and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, asparagus, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and 1 square Lindt 90%
After t - Cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Tuna salad lettuce wraps
D - Chicken & Garbanzo curry with cauliflower "rice"


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

B - Burgen toast
D - Courgette, onion, sausage and cheese frittata and salad
Snack - popcorn


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon, spam lite, egg & beans & 1 slice of spelt bread
Snack: sml pack pork scratchings
T: Lamb shank in red wine & shallot gravy, roast sweet potato, sugar snap peas & 2 yorkies. 2 sml vin rouge
Tea during the day


----------



## HOBIE

Not that much !


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a coffee.  
L. Not hungry
D. A naughty but very nice Chinese chicken curry and 2 dessert spoons of rice. A Coke Zero.
Bedtime. Coffee.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and smoked ham omelette (was supposed to be smoked streaky bacon but the person didn't pick it up for me on Saturday and couldn't get any at the 3 supermarkets I was at on Sunday night ) and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with chicken mayo, a little bit of cucumber on in the side and a lotus biscuit
T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkies, asparagus, wee dollop of mayo and 2 lotus biscuits
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## CharleyWheeler

Breakfast: 1 slice wholemeal toast, 1 fried egg (no oil), tiny bit of spread, 4 cherry tomatoes and LOTS of carb free hot sauce.
Lunch: Mixed salad, with red pepper and carrot. 30g macaroni and low carb salsa.
Dinner: *bad charley* A ready meal - fisherman's pie! Full of salt 

Snacks: 1 small apple, teaspoon of natural peanut butter. 15 almonds. 20g light cheddar. 

4 dextros tablets.


----------



## EllaRose71

Not diagnosed yet, awaiting ablood test.  But a typical breakfast for me is 2 Weetabix and skimmed milk, or 1 banana, or 1/4 bowl of muesli and Greek yoghurt with ginger. Plus 2 cups of Red Bush tea.
Can anyone tell me if this kind of breakfast is OK for me to carry on?


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon, egg & mushrooms
L: Ham butty on seeded bread (pub lunch) with side salad, coleslaw & 6-8 chips, & coffee
T: Butter chicken & Uncle Ben's 5 grains
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## Northerner

EllaRose71 said:


> Not diagnosed yet, awaiting ablood test.  But a typical breakfast for me is 2 Weetabix and skimmed milk, or 1 banana, or 1/4 bowl of muesli and Greek yoghurt with ginger. Plus 2 cups of Red Bush tea.
> Can anyone tell me if this kind of breakfast is OK for me to carry on?


Hi @EllaRose71, those breakfasts are potentially quite high in carbohydrates - it would be worth calculating how many grams are in each choice. The 2 weetabix, although often recommended as 'healthy' would spike my blood sugar levels high, and very quickly. With the banana or muesli it would depend on size of banana/portion. Very ripe i.e. turning black bananas will spike levels faster than one that has just ripened. We are often more insulin-resistant in the mornings so some people find they have to steer clear of all carbs for breakfast, and go for something like scrambled eggs instead. The only way to know how you tolerate things is to test your blood sugar levels before and after eating, as described in Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S


----------



## Amir hosain

For breakfast 
90 gr sangak bread (  a sort of iranian bread )
30 gr cheese
Two pcs of walnuts 
for lunch
90 gr   sangak bread
120 gr chicken
for dinner 
90 gr  sangak bread 
60 gr chicken


----------



## Northerner

Amir hosain said:


> For breakfast
> 90 gr sangak bread (  a sort of iranian bread )
> 30 gr cheese
> Two pcs of walnuts
> for lunch
> 90 gr   sangak bread
> 120 gr chicken
> for dinner
> 90 gr  sangak bread
> 60 gr chicken


Hi @Amir hosain , welcome to the forum  What is in the picture? I'd suggest writing a little introduction about yourself in the Newbies section - you can use this link:
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/newbies-say-hello-here.12/create-thread


----------



## Amir hosain

Northerner said:


> Hi @Amir hosain , welcome to the forum  What is in the picture? I'd suggest writing a little introduction about yourself in the Newbies section - you can use this link:
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/newbies-say-hello-here.12/create-thread


Hi @Northerner It's a kind of bread that making in Iran


----------



## Northerner

Amir hosain said:


> Hi @Northerner It's a kind of bread that making in Iran


Very interesting Amir, thanks for explaining


----------



## EllaRose71

Thankyou Northerner, see how green I am? I will tweek my breakfasts from tomorrow. The bananas I eat have to be just eatable, I hate overripe bananas, so that's one thing going for me.


----------



## scousebird

Amir hosain said:


> For breakfast
> 90 gr sangak bread (  a sort of iranian bread )
> 30 gr cheese
> Two pcs of walnuts
> for lunch
> 90 gr   sangak bread
> 120 gr chicken
> for dinner
> 90 gr  sangak bread
> 60 gr chicken


Sangak bread sounds interesting, do you have a recipe?


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: (out) 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, beans, grilled tomato, mushrooms, 1 granary toast & tea
L: Chicken butty on seeded farmhouse, berries, mullerlight greek coconut yogurt
T: Chicken wrapped in bacon with cauliflower cheese.
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a mug of coffee. 
L. Apple and  6 cherries
D.  Corned beef hash a can of Coke Zero. 
before bed. Options hot choc and a gingernut. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: Weight: 15stones 4pounds Tum: 49 1/2
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast: 2 onions, 2 tomatoes, garlic on 4 small Warburtons with Utterly Butterly.
Pint Water n meds!
Lunch: 1 Chocolate Tesco SlimFast type milkshake made with whole milk.
Lost it and went on a bender, too much food to list here. 
~~~
On the upside this day in 2004 I was 18stones 3pounds.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Yesterday: Weight: 15stones 4pounds Tum: 49 1/2
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast: 2 onions, 2 tomatoes, garlic on 4 small Warburtons with Utterly Butterly.
> Pint Water n meds!
> Lunch: 1 Chocolate Tesco SlimFast type milkshake made with whole milk.
> Lost it and went on a bender, too much food to list here.
> ~~~
> On the upside this day in 2004 I was 18stones 3pounds.


Really sorry to see you've suffered a set back Ditto - whats done is done - tomorrow's another day - start afresh with a re-newed positive mind to try to get back on track again. You've done exceedingly well to lose the weight that you have to date so well done - you should be proud of yourself for this achievement and you can do it again So chin up hun - re-set your goals and portion sizes and dont beat yourself up. Listen to your CD & watch your DVD again and again, take care x


----------



## Ditto

I've not quite got the hang of Mr McKenna yet, I'm getting there.  Yes, today is a new leaf!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I've not quite got the hang of Mr McKenna yet, I'm getting there.  Yes, today is a new leaf!


Good, thats what I like to hear - remember not to give up on your dreams Ditto - with perserverence and determination (& PMcK) you WILL succeed eventually I'm sure of this - baby steps hun x


----------



## Wirrallass

B. 1 boiled egg & cuppa decaf tea
L. Coffee
D. 2 roasted chicken drumsticks with roasted green red & yellow peppers - a soup spoon of bread sauce & small baked potato.
More coffee & water throughout the day & evening.
Before bed bgl 4.9 but then hunger pang so ate a handful of cheese & ham flavoured cracker bites - abt 15g carbs
This mornings bgl was 5.8


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and parma ham omelette and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with parma ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, asparagus, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and 2 squares Lindt 90% 
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day
10pm - half pint of water and a lotus biscuit as too low to go to bed x


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday: Tum: <49 Weight: 15 5

BG: 6.4 @ 10.04am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs made with Olive Oil, Tomatoes, An Onion, 4oz Cheddar.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 7.02 @ 12.59pm
Lunch: 
A string of Cocktail Sausages 97% meat mmm, Mushrooms (a lot!), 1 Fried Egg, 2 Fried Tomatoes. 
Bottle Water.
Dinner:
Roast Beef and Brussels Sprouts, Mayo.. 
BG: 6.9 @ 9.43pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. (I missed out one bottle of water so will have it tomorrow).
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Toasted cheese sandwich (1 slice of Burgen)
L: Ham salad roll (Lidl low GI roll)
D: Sausage, bacon  & egg bap (a very naughty white roll).


----------



## Ditto

Saturday: Weight: 15 3 (portions are too large, but listening to PaulMcKenna should sort that and he advises to _chew_ a lot!)
BG: 6.5 @ 10.03am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs and a Beefburger.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Lunch: 
3 slices Roast Beef, Tomato, Cucumber, Cress, Mayo.
Bottle Water.
BG: 6.1 @ 5.13pm
Bottle Water.
Dinner:
3 Pork Chops, Cabbage with Anchor butter on.
BG: 5.9 @ 11.20pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and shredded ham omelette and a cup of coffee
9:30ish - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit
T - hake fillet, 2 yorkies, asparagus, wee dollop of mayo and 2 lotus biscuits
After t - cup of coffee
Under 3 pints of water throughout the day, like at least 4 but couldn't use the cold water most of the day
Bedtime - lotus biscuit as too low to go to bed and half a pint of water x


----------



## Ljc

Not much yesterday
B. My usual 2 slices  of wholemeal bread ,peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. Not hungry
D. 5 buttered Ryvita's, 1 apple and a tangerine.
Before bed.  Options chocolate and 2 gingernuts.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> Under 3 pints of water throughout the day, like at least 4 but couldn't use the cold water most of the day


I always 'air' my water like they do in Yorkshire or so I was told.  I fill my five pint glasses/bottle first thing in the morning and let it stand, in fact, come to think of it I stand my first pint of the day overnight. I really don't like brainfreeze. 



> My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread ,peanut butter


I want to eat that! Putting peanut butter on celery is nice, but just not quite the same. I so wish I wasn't allergic to bread.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I always 'air' my water like they do in Yorkshire or so I was told.  I fill my five pint glasses/bottle first thing in the morning and let it stand, in fact, come to think of it I stand my first pint of the day overnight. I really don't like brainfreeze.


We couldn't use the cold water as there was a big fire at the abattoir just out the road so with the firies tapping into the hydrants our water was minging! x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: Paleo Muesli with a few blackberries & milk
L: Piri Piri chicken & ham salad
D: Chicken in white wine sauce with vegetable cauli rice/bulgar wheat
Pud: Choc & peanut butter fat bomb


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> We couldn't use the cold water as there was a big fire at the abattoir just out the road so with the firies tapping into the hydrants our water was minging! x


Oh of course! I forgot. I don't think I'd like to have an abattoir just up the road, it'd make me a vegetarian!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Oh of course! I forgot. I don't think I'd like to have an abattoir just up the road, it'd make me a vegetarian!


I did actually stop eating bacon for ages cause one day when I was waiting on the bus a pig float went past and they were all looking at me! they made me feel guilty! lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I did actually stop eating bacon for ages cause one day when I was waiting on the bus a pig float went past and they were all looking at me! they made me feel guilty! lol x


I wont tell you why I stopped eating bacon  it would put you off bacon - pork chops - roast pork etc ......for life! I got over it eventually & now enjoy it in a butty or with eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Saturday: Weight: 15 3 (portions are too large, but listening to PaulMcKenna should sort that and he advises to _chew_ a lot!)
> BG: 6.5 @ 10.03am (Codefree)
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs and a Beefburger.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Lunch:
> 3 slices Roast Beef, Tomato, Cucumber, Cress, Mayo.
> Bottle Water.
> BG: 6.1 @ 5.13pm
> Bottle Water.
> Dinner:
> 3 Pork Chops, Cabbage with Anchor butter on.
> BG: 5.9 @ 11.20pm
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~


Wow - a weight loss of 2lb - thats great! Keep up the good work hun x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday.
> B: Paleo Muesli with a few blackberries & milk
> L: Piri Piri chicken & ham salad
> D: Chicken in white wine sauce with vegetable cauli rice/bulgar wheat
> Pud: Choc & peanut butter fat bomb


Interesting menu there Mark - I lurve chicken in white wine sauce. Choc & peanut butter fat bomb - not heard you mention this before - is it a new one of yours? x


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a coffee.
L. A cheese and pickle sarnie a Coke Zero. 
S. An apple and a tangerine
D. 3 small halves of roast potatoes , roast beef , sprouts and some sparkling water.
Before bed. Coffee and 1 1/2 gingernuts  me coffee had the other half


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> I wont tell you why I stopped eating bacon  it would put you off bacon - pork chops - roast pork etc ......for life! I got over it eventually & now enjoy it in a butty or with eggs for breakfast.


Mmm I had a bacon butty for lunch yesterday lol x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Interesting menu there Mark - I lurve chicken in white wine sauce. Choc & peanut butter fat bomb - not heard you mention this before - is it a new one of yours? x


Not sure if you saw it but Mark posted the recipe for it yesterday x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Not sure if you saw it but Mark posted the recipe for it yesterday x


Thanks K, will take a walk over to that thread!


----------



## Ditto

OMg that fella on The Real A&E is having his toe off, completely black, the daft beggar, fancy not getting to the doc sooner.  He's only been diabetic as long as me. Mum's nagging me now about going about with bare feet, but they say not to wear slippers don't they so are you supposed to wear shoes all the time you're up? 

Sunday: Weight: 15 1.8
BG: 6.5 @ 7.04am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, 4oz Cheddar, lg can Tuna, Box Mushrooms.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 6.2 @ 11.54am
Lunch: 
Fried in butter Hake, with large helping of (frozen) green beans, knob butter (I think I was French in a former life).
2 Bottles Water.
Dinner:
Roast Chicken with stuffing, Cabbage, Tinned Carrots, mayo.
BG: 6.0 @ 12.12pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday (meat day )
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and corned beef omelette and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal bread with streaky bacon and brown sauce and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, a lotus biscuit and 2 squares Lindt 90% 
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints water throughout the day
10pm - lotus biscuit and mug of water x


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> OMg that fella on The Real A&E is having his toe off, completely black, the daft beggar, fancy not getting to the doc sooner.  He's only been diabetic as long as me. Mum's nagging me now about going about with bare feet, but they say not to wear slippers don't they so are you supposed to wear shoes all the time you're up?
> 
> ~~~


I always wear slippers around the house  I've also got very good sensation in my feet, and feel the smallest piece of grit that gets in the slippers!


----------



## Ljc

Since diagnosis I've been told not to go bare foot , never been told not to wear slippers though, as I have neuropathy im supposed to check the insides of shoes or slippers before I put them on.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I always wear slippers around the house  I've also got very good sensation in my feet, and feel the smallest piece of grit that gets in the slippers!


My one down side of having a cat, cat litter in my slippers! lol x


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> My one down side of having a cat, cat litter in my slippers! lol x


Oh I remember that well.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Berries & Greek yogurt
L: Cheese spread butty on tiny wholemeal, beetroot, pomegranate & carrot salad, 12 grapes & mullerlight Greek yogurt
Snack: Small banana
T: Tikka chicken steak, 2 new pots, broad beans & tenderstem broccoli
Tea & coffee during the day. 

I wear slippers too


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and corned beef omelette and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit
T - parmesan chicken breast, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, mayo and 2 lotus biscuits
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day
10pm - lotus biscuit and half a pint of water x


----------



## Ditto

_I was very pleased to have maintained the same weight for three days running, unheard of for me who goes up and down like a seesaw. I then sabotaged myself with those cashews and watermelon!_

Tuesday: Weight: 15 1.8 Tum 48 1/2
BG: 6.3 @ 7.23am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
2 large Pork Chops, 2 Tomatoes, 2 Fried Eggs.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Bottle Water.
BG: 6.8 @ 11.02pm
Lunch: 
_Day went wrong, nowt in, so the other_ 2 large Pork Chops _I was saving for another day!  Needs must!_
Bottle Water.
Dinner:
4 triangles of Watermelon.
Ham Salad with beetroot, cashews, potato salad etc., _too much food! Stuffed to the gills...bleugh. _
BG: 7.3 @ 9.58pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~

Monday: Weight: 15 1.8 Tum 48 1/2
BG: 7.1 @ 10.25am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
250g carton Cottage Cheese and 1/4 Cucumber.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Bottle Water.
Lunch: 
4 Rashers Bacon, 2 Fried Eggs, Tomatoes, 4oz Cheddar Cheese.
Bottle Water.
BG: 6.6 @ 4.02pm
Dinner:
2 Bird's Eye Boil-in-the-Bag Fish in sauce, Pkt Mushrooms. 
BG: 6.5 @ 10.07pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~

Sunday: Weight: 15 1.8
BG: 6.5 @ 7.04am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, Lg Can Tuna, Pkt Mushrooms.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 6.2 @ 11.54am
Bottle Water.
Lunch: 
Hake fried in butter, Green Beans (frozen)
Bottle Water.
Dinner:
Roast Chicken dinner with stuffing left on the side by my brother so how could I refuse the tinned carrots and stuffing!? Mmmm...
BG: 6.0 @ 12.12pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small bowl of bran flakes with strawberries & skimmed milk, 2 boiled eggs
L: Left over chilli, berries & mullerlight Greek yogurt
T: A 3 egg omelette with courgette, new potato, olives, cherry toms, ham & cheese
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Weetabix additions (coconut & raisin?) x 2 with skimmed milk & 2 eggs & mushrooms.
L: Chicken & ham salad, 12 grapes & activia zero vanilla yogurt
T: Pork chop, roasted med veg & Tilda coconut rice & a glass of vin rouge
Also made a courgette loaf and just had a piece - won't bother making it again


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
L.  1 gingernut and a Coke Zero
D. Wasn't that hungry, a cheese sarnie  , coffee and a Yakult 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and smoked pancetta omelette  and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll, smoked ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit (getting fed up of ham but not wasting it so between me and the cat we get there lol)
T - pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, a lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day
10pm - lotus biscuit and half a pint of water x


----------



## Ditto

I would kill for a ham roll.  Bread makes all the difference, I _so_ miss it.

Thursday: Weight: 15 3.0 Tum 49
BG: 6.0 @ 6.14am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
2 Scrambled Eggs made with tbs Olive Oil, 2 rashers Bacon, Pkt Mushrooms, Garlic, Tomato, Onion.
Pint Water with Aspirin & med
_(Mad starving maybe the huge breakfast spiked me and I then came down with a crash?)_
BG: 4.6 @ 12.24pm
Pint Water.
Lunch: 
Small jar Peanut Butter, small bunch Celery Hearts.
Snack: Bowl Raspberries and jar Luxury Double Cream_ (the whole jar! I wish I wasn't so greedy.)_
Pt Water.
BG: 7.4 @ 4.44pm 
Dinner:
Chicken Leg and 2 Chicken Thighs which had been marinated in some red stuff, Cauli rice with cream and Anchor Butter.  
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~

Wednesday: Weight: 15 3.0 Tum 49
BG: 7.1 @ 6.34am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, Lg Can Tuna, Pkt Mushrooms.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Lunch: 
2 Coffees with milk and sweetener.
Cottage Cheese Salad with Olive Oil and Beetroot. 
BG: 6.5 @ 5.10pm
Dinner:
A Plaice, Brussels Sprouts, Tinned Garden Peas, Anchor Butter. 
BG: 7.3 @ 10.31pm 
2 Pints Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual  2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee.
L.  5 Ryvita's 2 had a little cheese ,  1apple , 1 clementine and a Coke Zero.
D.  Didn't eat.
Snack . Some cheese and sparkling water.
Before bed. I'm  going to have coffee and a couple of gingernuts.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: A few peanuts & an Aldi peanut butter nut bar
D: Barcon sarnie on Burgen
Pud: Tesco Finest Heritage raspberry eclair.
Drink: Pimms & lemonade, with added vodka.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto why don't you eat bread? x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Strawberries & Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Corned beef butty on Tesco high protein bread with tomato, 12 grapes, Activia zero cherry yogurt
T: Chicken, mushroom & barley risotto, 2 glasses of vin blanc


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> @Ditto why don't you eat bread? x


Originally because it's 'fattening' but I've come to realise it makes me feel really ill. My heart pounds for ages afterwards. Also, I read Wheat Belly and it frightened me so much I didn't want to eat bread. It's wearing off a bit now though and I want to eat it again but shouldn't. Also it would probably spike me. Same with potatoes.  Plus I can't stop once I start, I could easily eat a small loaf all to myself and a few pounds of spuds. 

Friday: Weight: 15 3.6 Tum 49
BG: 7.6 @ 9.29am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
250g Cottage Cheese and 1/4 thinly sliced Cucumber.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Bottle Water.
BG: 6.3 @ 1ish.
Lunch:
_Visiting with both my sisters which is always iffy...didn't do too badly, just ate too much...miffed a bit because they can get free strips and haven't bothered grr agh!_
Chicken Leg, bit of Avocado, some baby Tomatoes ~ lg portion Franks Diabetic Ice Cream with a lg slice Galia Melon.
1 ltr Water.
Snack: _I know! _1 Strawberry Activia Yogurt.
Dinner:
1/4 Roast Beef, Mayo, lg Beefsteak Tomato, 1/4 Red Onion.
BG: 7.5 @ 4.15pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
BG: 6.5 @ 10.10pm
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 egg and smoked pancetta omelette and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll, smoked ham and edam and a lotus biscuit
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day
10pm - lotus biscuit and half a pint of water x


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a coffee.
L.  5 Ryvita's two had a little cheese on, an apple and a Coke Zero.
D. A bowl of Cullen Skink (fish soup) I call it stinky soup  and a slice of wholemeal bread.
Not gone to bed yet. I may or may not have a coffee and a gingernut.


----------



## Lydia1960

Really taking my diet seriously now. This being so, can anyone suggest the best type of bread roll to eat? Checked Sainsbury's gluten free genius multiseeded rolls and they have over 30g per roll, which seems a lot. Any suggestions?

It is also advised that you eat low glycemic foods where possible. Been having fruit salad every day, chopping up some fruits, but this leads to lots of sugar. Can anyone advise which fruits would be the best for this to keep the sugars reduced..?


----------



## Ljc

Hi Lidia. Some people find they tolerate berries better. It's best to avoid certain fruits which originate from Hot regions.  Grapes are little sugar bombs To be honest the only way to find out is by testing and checking the carbohydrates on the labels.


----------



## Kaylz

@Lydia1960 does it have to be a roll or would bread do? I only ask as others here swear by burgen bread, Tesco do a high protein loaf that is low in carbs and also Hovis have started doing lower carb bread available in wholemeal, seeded and white, as @Ljc says the only way to find out what works for you is to test, before and 2 hours after a food to see what effect it has had on you, as she also said people find berries ok so strawberries, raspberries, blackberries are all lower carb and lower sugar, I found it useful to begin with to go on supermarket websites and look at the nutrition listed on there, made shopping trips quicker for sure x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: Cream cheese & garlic flat mushrooms (X2)
L: Scotch egg & anti pasti (cheese, salami & sun dried tomatoes)
Snack: Aldi sea salt nut bar
D: Pork stir fry
Pud: Slice of low carb carrot cake (made myself)


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 bacon, 1 egg, 1 sausage, beans, grilled tomato, 1 wholegrain toast, tea
L: none
T: Cooked dinner for friends, so charcuterie & olives to start, maple & mustard pulled pork with salad & seeded flat bread for main and cheese & biscuits (no biscuits for me) for dessert. 
I do have to confess to drinking gin & tonic x 2, kir royale & 2, white wine x 1 & red wine x 1


----------



## Ditto

Did the Kir Royale spike you? Not had one since quick visit to DisneyParis ages ago. Felt very cosmopolitan having a one of them. 

Could have been a very iffy day as went visiting/babysitting. Talked my sister out of some birthday type cake because she wouldn't have stopped at one slice. Nephew was astounded when they all came back that we hadn't polished off the cake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My other sister didn't measure before the car journey and I was very nervous. She did inject insulin before the journey home which is good as I believe she's not been bothering with that either! She also takes Glicwotsit and Metformin. I didn't realise you could take more than one kind of D med!

Watched Dr Now bariatric surgery documentary this morning and the lady was diabetic and took her bg-152. What's that in English?

Sunday: Weight: 15 3.4 Tum 48 1/2
BG: 7.9 @ 7.04am (Codefree)
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Small can Ham, 3 Scrambled Eggs made with Anchor Butter.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Snack: 1 Baby Tomato, 1 Biscuit (for cheese), 1 Olive.
Lunch: 
Small Bowl Chicken Curry. (I put weight on overnight, maybe this curry?)
2 Bottles Water.
BG: 7ish before lunch. (Forgot reading immediately!)
BG: 6.5 @ 7.46pm before a late dinner.
Dinner:
Nearly a full packet Mushrooms, Roast Beef, Garlics, 2 Tomatoes.
BG: 6.3 @ 12.01pm 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Did the Kir Royale spike you? Not had one since quick visit to DisneyParis ages ago. Felt very cosmopolitan having a one of them.
> 
> Could have been a very iffy day as went visiting/babysitting. Talked my sister out of some birthday type cake because she wouldn't have stopped at one slice. Nephew was astounded when they all came back that we hadn't polished off the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other sister didn't measure before the car journey and I was very nervous. She did inject insulin before the journey home which is good as I believe she's not been bothering with that either! She also takes Glicwotsit and Metformin. I didn't realise you could take more than one kind of D med!
> 
> Watched Dr Now bariatric surgery documentary this morning and the lady was diabetic and took her bg-152. What's that in English?
> 
> Sunday: Weight: 15 3.4 Tum 48 1/2
> BG: 7.9 @ 7.04am (Codefree)
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Small can Ham, 3 Scrambled Eggs made with Anchor Butter.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Snack: 1 Baby Tomato, 1 Biscuit (for cheese), 1 Olive.
> Lunch:
> Small Bowl Chicken Curry. (I put weight on overnight, maybe this curry?)
> 2 Bottles Water.
> BG: 7ish before lunch. (Forgot reading immediately!)
> BG: 6.5 @ 7.46pm before a late dinner.
> Dinner:
> Nearly a full packet Mushrooms, Roast Beef, Garlics, 2 Tomatoes.
> BG: 6.3 @ 12.01pm
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~



That's round about 8.6 give or take Ditto.


----------



## scousebird

Ditto said:


> Did the Kir Royale spike you?


I don't know, I'm not self testing


----------



## Ditto

> That's round about 8.6 give or take Ditto.


Really? Well, that's not too bad imho. She was a huge, 600lbs, unhealthy lady and I would have expected it to be higher.



> I don't know, I'm not self testing


You're not? Why not?


----------



## Radders

Breakfast was a Lidl roll lightly toasted, one half crunchy peanut butter and the other as a special treat: Nutella. 
Late lunch/ dinner (at a Thai restaurant) Bean curd with ginger and peppers accompanied by mange tout, baby sweet corn and mushrooms.
During the interval at the Prom Concert (Rachmaninov: sublime) I was treated to a Losely Farm chocolate ice cream tub: ever so yummy!


----------



## scousebird

Ditto said:


> You're not? Why not?


I haven't yet felt the need to. I got my HbA1c down from 111 to 49 in 3 months and I am low carbing.  Will have another blood test at the end of September and if there's no further improvement then I'll start self testing.


----------



## scousebird

Ditto said:


> 152. What's that in English


152 HbA1c = 17.04 mmol/L


----------



## Northerner

scousebird said:


> 152 HbA1c = 17.04 mmol/L


I think the 152 @Ditto was referring to was a US fingerprick test rather than an HbA1c, measured in mg/dl - you divide the number by 18 to get our mmol/l equivalent


----------



## Lisa66

Ditto said:


> Did the Kir Royale spike you? Not had one since quick visit to DisneyParis ages ago. Felt very cosmopolitan having a one of them.
> 
> Could have been a very iffy day as went visiting/babysitting. Talked my sister out of some birthday type cake because she wouldn't have stopped at one slice. Nephew was astounded when they all came back that we hadn't polished off the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other sister didn't measure before the car journey and I was very nervous. She did inject insulin before the journey home which is good as I believe she's not been bothering with that either! She also takes Glicwotsit and Metformin. I didn't realise you could take more than one kind of D med!
> 
> Watched Dr Now bariatric surgery documentary this morning and the lady was diabetic and took her bg-152. What's that in English?
> 
> Sunday: Weight: 15 3.4 Tum 48 1/2
> BG: 7.9 @ 7.04am (Codefree)
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Small can Ham, 3 Scrambled Eggs made with Anchor Butter.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Snack: 1 Baby Tomato, 1 Biscuit (for cheese), 1 Olive.
> Lunch:
> Small Bowl Chicken Curry. (I put weight on overnight, maybe this curry?)
> 2 Bottles Water.
> BG: 7ish before lunch. (Forgot reading immediately!)
> BG: 6.5 @ 7.46pm before a late dinner.
> Dinner:
> Nearly a full packet Mushrooms, Roast Beef, Garlics, 2 Tomatoes.
> BG: 6.3 @ 12.01pm
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~



Hi Ditto, didn't think my first post on this thread would be such a down beat one. So apologies.

Your sister does know how serious it is to drive without testing I presume!? Apart from the DVLA regulations! 9 years ago I was in a car crash. My car was written off and I was very lucky to get away with just cuts and bruises...thank you air bags etc. The driver that hit me was a diabetic gentleman with poor control, who was suffering with low a sugar level at the time of the incident. As we found out at the inquest his diabetes had been unstable for a while and to his families surprise he had already had his licence taken away for this reason. From me mentioning an inquest you will realise that he sadly was not as lucky as me. I _always_ test before driving, as I had done that day. 

Sorry to be a party pooper everyone. 

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get into posting re food, as this thread is intended


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Greek yogurt, 2 fried eggs on Tesco high protein toast
Snack: Flat peach
L: Leftover pulled pork salad, berries & Activia zero yogurt
T: Chili & 2 tbsp basmati rice, 1 glass of red vino 
Tea during the day


----------



## Wirrallass

Not an awful lot til my evening meal of bacon & eggs


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast with 2 slices edam and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked ham and some Tesco greek style yoghurt
T - mince, tatties and tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square lindt 90% x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Breakfast out: 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, grilled tomato, beans, mushrooms & granary toast
L: some ham, berries & activia zero yogurt
T: A burger, a Paul Hollywood multi-grain roll & some Stilton cheese 
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Ditto

Lisa66 said:


> Hi Ditto, didn't think my first post on this thread would be such a down beat one. So apologies.
> 
> Your sister does know how serious it is to drive without testing I presume!? Apart from the DVLA regulations! 9 years ago I was in a car crash. My car was written off and I was very lucky to get away with just cuts and bruises...thank you air bags etc. The driver that hit me was a diabetic gentleman with poor control, who was suffering with low a sugar level at the time of the incident. As we found out at the inquest his diabetes had been unstable for a while and to his families surprise he had already had his licence taken away for this reason. From me mentioning an inquest you will realise that he sadly was not as lucky as me. I _always_ test before driving, as I had done that day. Sorry to be a party pooper everyone. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get into posting re food, as this thread is intended



My sister will not be told. She knows full well. I keep telling her! I've given up, the whole family are beyond help imho, including me!  I'm so sorry about your accident, terrible for you. That silly man.  You just can't tell some people. My sister often drives with a car full of kids. I can't bear to think about it.

Thursday: Weight: 5.8 Tum 49
BG: 5.8 @ 7.18am _(Codefree's on the fritz, no way was I that low unless I spiked really high and then dropped) _
Pint Water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 6.1 @ 11.55am
Lunch: 
Strawberry SlimFast Shake.
Bottle Water.
_Not enough water, if pigging I can't drink...just can't get the water down._
Dinner:
Party/buffet food _ie at least 3 butties made with thick wholemeal bread slathered in butter with cold cuts and coleslaw, then a balm cake with roast beef and coleslaw. Birthday cake with thick chocolate icing and I ran my finger round the edge to eat all the frosting of another cake  so sweet! Half a 'snowball' choccy thing. I luvs buffet food. I don't even like sweet food!  _
BG: 5.9 @ 12.15pm 
_I wasn't going to measure, never do when pigging, too scared, but I made myself, stood there cringing waiting for the reading then this! Is the Codefree broken then? Darn it. I like this meter.  Unless I spiked really high then crashed?_
Pint Water and forgot my Levothyroxine. _(Routine goes to the wall when pigging...stupid, stupid, stupid...and watched family really pig out, youngest sister said I don't want savoury, I want sweet and walked past with paper party plate piled with sweet goodies...what could I say? Pot/kettle)._
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices Edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked ham and Tesco greek style yoghurt
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day
10m -lotus biscuit and half pint of water x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> My sister will not be told. She knows full well. I keep telling her! I've given up, the whole family are beyond help imho, including me!  I'm so sorry about your accident, terrible for you. That silly man.  You just can't tell some people. My sister often drives with a car full of kids. I can't bear to think about it.
> 
> Thursday: Weight: 5.8 Tum 49
> BG: 5.8 @ 7.18am _(Codefree's on the fritz, no way was I that low unless I spiked really high and then dropped) _
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> BG: 6.1 @ 11.55am
> Lunch:
> Strawberry SlimFast Shake.
> Bottle Water.
> _Not enough water, if pigging I can't drink...just can't get the water down._
> Dinner:
> Party/buffet food _ie at least 3 butties made with thick wholemeal bread slathered in butter with cold cuts and coleslaw, then a balm cake with roast beef and coleslaw. Birthday cake with thick chocolate icing and I ran my finger round the edge to eat all the frosting of another cake  so sweet! Half a 'snowball' choccy thing. I luvs buffet food. I don't even like sweet food!  _
> BG: 5.9 @ 12.15pm
> _I wasn't going to measure, never do when pigging, too scared, but I made myself, stood there cringing waiting for the reading then this! Is the Codefree broken then? Darn it. I like this meter.  Unless I spiked really high then crashed?_
> Pint Water and forgot my Levothyroxine. _(Routine goes to the wall when pigging...stupid, stupid, stupid...and watched family really pig out, youngest sister said I don't want savoury, I want sweet and walked past with paper party plate piled with sweet goodies...what could I say? Pot/kettle)._
> ~~~


Ditto - i think you have taken things a tad too far Dont want to alarm you but your weight has plummeted so low you are in a danger zone and i fear for your safety!!!! I'd better stop here as I'm only kidding! Obviously a typographical error on your part - weight 5.8 indeed!!! xxx


----------



## goosey

Ditto , you say yo cant get water down when pigging lol why dont you drink water 1st?If  i drink at least 2 ltrs of water before lunch plus tea i loose more weight a week, this week is prime example 2 12lb loss, loads of water this week. Last week 1 1/2lb and week befoe 1/2lb but didnt drink much those weeks, so do think it works


----------



## Wirrallass

goosey said:


> Ditto , you say yo cant get water down when pigging lol why dont you drink water 1st?If  i drink at least 2 ltrs of water before lunch plus tea i loose more weight a week, this week is prime example 2 12lb loss, loads of water this week. Last week 1 1/2lb and week befoe 1/2lb but didnt drink much those weeks, so do think it works


My sentiments exactly goosey - I always drink 200mls water about 20mins prior to eating - my portion size meal is drastically reduced when serving up because I dont feel as hungry by then.


----------



## Ditto

I always mean to drink first...I will in future.  

Must amend my weight! Missed off the one.  The day I'm underweight y'all can put the flags out. I don't want to log today's eats.  Despite my virtual gastric band. I luv the sound of Paul McKenna's voice, he sends me...right off to sleep, s'brilliant.  I'm not doing the exercise that goes with it, I'll have to get in a routine with that and it might make a difference, you rub your arms and stuff.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I always mean to drink first...I will in future.
> 
> Must amend my weight! Missed off the one.  The day I'm underweight y'all can put the flags out. I don't want to log today's eats.  Despite my virtual gastric band. I luv the sound of Paul McKenna's voice, he sends me...right off to sleep, s'brilliant.  I'm not doing the exercise that goes with it, I'll have to get in a routine with that and it might make a difference, you rub your arms and stuff.


Good to hear you're progressing with Paul Ditto - rub your arms & stuff? Whats this all about? Anything to do with a new moisturising cream?


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with roast beef and Dijon mustard and Greek style yoghurt
T - pork loin steaks, boiled charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday
> B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam and a cup of coffee
> 9:20 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with roast beef and Dijon mustard and Greek style yoghurt
> T - pork loin steaks, boiled charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> 4 pints of water throughout the day x


Ah Kaylz I've waited sooo long for your invite to arrive for last nights pork loin chops - did you forget to buy postage stamps?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Ditto said:


> Thursday: Weight: 5.8 Tum 49
> BG: 5.8 @ 7.18am _(Codefree's on the fritz, no way was I that low unless I spiked really high and then dropped) _
> Pint Water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> BG: 6.1 @ 11.55am
> Lunch:
> Strawberry SlimFast Shake.
> Bottle Water.
> _Not enough water, if pigging I can't drink...just can't get the water down._
> Dinner:
> Party/buffet food _ie at least 3 butties made with thick wholemeal bread slathered in butter with cold cuts and coleslaw, then a balm cake with roast beef and coleslaw. Birthday cake with thick chocolate icing and I ran my finger round the edge to eat all the frosting of another cake  so sweet! Half a 'snowball' choccy thing. I luvs buffet food. I don't even like sweet food!  _
> BG: 5.9 @ 12.15pm



Hi Ditto,

You asked me on my 'My BG's - Feedback' post that it would be a better idea to post my BG's along with food that I've eaten. Please can I ask you if your BG's that you post are before or after your meals or both?

I might give it a go but I know that I don't eat very healthily. I usually have 2 slow cooker casseroles a week with meat and veg in but the rest are a lot of processed foods. If I eat vegetables it's always frozen vegetables then with salad apart from cherry or plum tomatoes it seems to run away from me lol. I have ulcerative colitis so I think that a lot of foods affect it so I avoid them

Here you go I'll give it a go for yesterday 18/8/2017
Cup of tea on waking

BG: 8.8 @ 09:21am
Breakfast:
5.0 CPs / 50g carbs
Tumbler of fresh orange juice
Toast with butter 2 rounds

BG: 5.5 @ 14:23pm
Lunch:
7.6 CPs / 76g carbs
Oven bottom muffin with chicken paste on
Heinz vegetable soup 400gm can
Choc ice

BG: 7.9 @ 19:23pm
Dinner:
7.3 CPs / 73g carbs
Bisto cottage pie
Bread and butter 1 round
Choc ice

During the evening: / 13g carbs
1.3 CPs
Packet of Walkers wotsits
Cider mixed with diet pepsi to make it last longer 1 glass

BG: 8.4 @ 22:59pm
Supper:
4.4 CPs / 44g carbs
Oven bottom muffin with chicken paste on
1 packet of jacobs mini cheddars

The BG's are before each meal so I've not included any after meal BG's


----------



## goosey

wirralass said:


> My sentiments exactly goosey - I always drink 200mls water about 20mins prior to eating - my portion size meal is drastically reduced when serving up because I dont feel as hungry by then.


oh i still eat loads  but right stuff but the more i drink the more weight i seem  to lose


----------



## goosey

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi Ditto,
> 
> You asked me on my 'My BG's - Feedback' post that it would be a better idea to post my BG's along with food that I've eaten. Please can I ask you if your BG's that you post are before or after your meals or both?
> 
> I might give it a go but I know that I don't eat very healthily. I usually have 2 slow cooker casseroles a week with meat and veg in but the rest are a lot of processed foods. If I eat vegetables it's always frozen vegetables then with salad apart from cherry or plum tomatoes it seems to run away from me lol. I have ulcerative colitis so I think that a lot of foods affect it so I avoid them
> 
> Here you go I'll give it a go for yesterday 18/8/2017
> Cup of tea on waking
> 
> BG: 8.8 @ 09:21am
> Breakfast:
> 5.0 CPs / 50g carbs
> Tumbler of fresh orange juice
> Toast with butter 2 rounds
> 
> BG: 5.5 @ 14:23pm
> Lunch:
> 7.6 CPs / 76g carbs
> Oven bottom muffin with chicken paste on
> Heinz vegetable soup 400gm can
> Choc ice
> 
> BG: 7.9 @ 19:23pm
> Dinner:
> 7.3 CPs / 73g carbs
> Bisto cottage pie
> Bread and butter 1 round
> Choc ice
> 
> During the evening: / 13g carbs
> 1.3 CPs
> Packet of Walkers wotsits
> Cider mixed with diet pepsi to make it last longer 1 glass
> 
> BG: 8.4 @ 22:59pm
> Supper:
> 4.4 CPs / 44g carbs
> Oven bottom muffin with chicken paste on
> 1 packet of jacobs mini cheddars
> 
> The BG's are before each meal so I've not included any after meal BG's


Hate to say i but you have more bread/potatos in a day than i have in a week


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> Good to hear you're progressing with Paul Ditto - rub your arms & stuff? Whats this all about? Anything to do with a new moisturising cream?


There's two CDs, one is the installation of the virtual gastric band and I've just realised I think that's why I'm having trouble with getting my water down! I've been hypnotised into this smaller tum and I feel overwhelmed at the volume of water!  It works. On the other hand I'm still pigging out but I feel sooooooo uncomfortable doing it. Must stop.

The other CD is an exercise that you're supposed to do everyday, I'm not into it yet, the disc is at daughters but I will get her to play it for me today and try the exercise again. It's like that thing where you have an elastic band on your wrist and you ping it if you need help!


----------



## Ditto

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi Ditto,
> 
> You asked me on my 'My BG's - Feedback' post that it would be a better idea to post my BG's along with food that I've eaten. Please can I ask you if your BG's that you post are before or after your meals or both? The BG's are before each meal so I've not included any after meal BG's



As a basic I take my bg on getting up and always last thing before bed. Then I try for just before meals and if I'm being vigilant I'd measure an hour after a meal and if I was testing a food, ie having it for the first time, I'd measure an hour after and then another hour after that. You use up a lot of strips though that cost a lot so I normally just try for the 3 times a day at the very least. If I ate your diet I'd be in double figures constantly but being Type 1 you can have lots of food that Type 2's can't have I feel. Orange juice!  Heinz veg soup!!! Couldn't have that even before the diabetes, it would crease me up with indigestion.  

Glad you're posting here, it's so interesting and informative to read other people's menus.


----------



## Ditto

Saturday: Weight: 15 7.8 Tum 49 1/2 A VERY BAD DAY! 
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs made with Anchor butter, Can Spam, small Can Corn with black pepper over _in the early hours of the morning, insomnia. _
BG: 7.1 @ 10.33am
Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Lunch:
Chocolate SlimFast Shake
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Snack: SlimFast Caramel snackbar _going round the shops._
Snack: Tin Roasted Peanuts and Cashews _stood at the bus-stop, there's no hope for me, didn't even share it with the pigeons, there weren't any about._
Dinner:
3 lg Eggs scrambled with Anchor, a whole wheel of Camembert_ well a tiddy bit cut out for Mum to have a taste._
BG: 6.5 @ 7.17pm 
Snack: Tin Roasted Peanuts and Cashews _these were meant for my sister but they weren't in the cupboard long...felt really ill after, that'll teach me...not!_
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
BG: 7.0 @ 10.13pm
Mug of hot water_ to try and alleviate indigestion and heartburn. _
~~~

Friday: Weight: 15.5.6 Tum 49
BG: 5.6 @ 8.01am
Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
BG: 8.1 @ 9.08am _(an hour after 2 frozen eclairs, they were there so I ate them! (defrosted)_
Lunch:
_(Forgot to take BG meter with me)_
Pkt Stir Fry Egg Fried Rice and Pkt Chicken Chow Mein
_(A huge tupperware bowl full, probably each packet was for more than one person, but I ate the lot, and the tastiest meal I've had in a long time, mustn't buy any more! Dunno why I'm so greedy.)_
Dinner:
Steak, Mushrooms, Tomatoes, 1 Fried Egg _made by my son, so tasty mmmm
(Not enough water again...I forgot to take my bottle with me.)_
BG: 7.2 @ 12.36pm
Pint Water and forgot my Levothyroxine.
Supper:
_(Wasn't really supper, I was pigging out, found some fruit loaf in the bread box so I enabled Mum to eat far too late and we both had_ half a fruit loaf slathered in Anchor butter! _I am such a bad influence.)_
~~~


----------



## mum2westiesGill

BG: 10.9 @ 10:01am
Breakfast:
5.0 CPs / 50g carbs
Tumbler of fresh orange juice
Toast with butter 2 rounds

BG: 9.4 @ 14:04pm
Lunch:
6.4 CPs  / 64g carbs
Sandwich with tuna & mayo 2 rounds of bread
Batchelors potato and leek cup a soup
Choc ice

BG: 5.2 @ 21:14pm
Dinner:
4.0 CPs / 40g carbs
Chinese takeaway - chicken and noodle soup (thin soup)
Chicken chow mein

During the evening
1 can lager mixed with diet pepsi


The BG's are before each meal so I've not included any after meal BG's


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Ah Kaylz I've waited sooo long for your invite to arrive for last nights pork loin chops - did you forget to buy postage stamps?


Sorry WL I didn't get a notification about this  post often goes missing from our local post box so will take it to the post office next time!  x


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Saturday: Weight: 15 7.8 Tum 49 1/2 A VERY BAD DAY!
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs made with Anchor butter, Can Spam, small Can Corn with black pepper over _in the early hours of the morning, insomnia. _
> BG: 7.1 @ 10.33am
> Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Lunch:
> Chocolate SlimFast Shake
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Snack: SlimFast Caramel snackbar _going round the shops._
> Snack: Tin Roasted Peanuts and Cashews _stood at the bus-stop, there's no hope for me, didn't even share it with the pigeons, there weren't any about._
> Dinner:
> 3 lg Eggs scrambled with Anchor, a whole wheel of Camembert_ well a tiddy bit cut out for Mum to have a taste._
> BG: 6.5 @ 7.17pm
> Snack: Tin Roasted Peanuts and Cashews _these were meant for my sister but they weren't in the cupboard long...felt really ill after, that'll teach me...not!_
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> BG: 7.0 @ 10.13pm
> Mug of hot water_ to try and alleviate indigestion and heartburn. _
> ~~~
> 
> Friday: Weight: 15.5.6 Tum 49
> BG: 5.6 @ 8.01am
> Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> BG: 8.1 @ 9.08am _(an hour after 2 frozen eclairs, they were there so I ate them! (defrosted)_
> Lunch:
> _(Forgot to take BG meter with me)_
> Pkt Stir Fry Egg Fried Rice and Pkt Chicken Chow Mein
> _(A huge tupperware bowl full, probably each packet was for more than one person, but I ate the lot, and the tastiest meal I've had in a long time, mustn't buy any more! Dunno why I'm so greedy.)_
> Dinner:
> Steak, Mushrooms, Tomatoes, 1 Fried Egg _made by my son, so tasty mmmm
> (Not enough water again...I forgot to take my bottle with me.)_
> BG: 7.2 @ 12.36pm
> Pint Water and forgot my Levothyroxine.
> Supper:
> _(Wasn't really supper, I was pigging out, found some fruit loaf in the bread box so I enabled Mum to eat far too late and we both had_ half a fruit loaf slathered in Anchor butter! _I am such a bad influence.)_
> ~~~


Honestly you crack me up  i wouldnt dare eat half the things you eat, i eat the volume but good stuff


----------



## Wirrallass

B. Cup coffee
L. 2 slices toasted Bergen soya & linseed
Evening meal at the local BELLA ITALIA @MikeTurin
6 King prawns with desertspoon lemon mayo - zero carbs
Lasagne approx 300g - approx 76 carbs
45g Chocolate brownie - 24 approx carbs with small scoop of vanilla icecream approx 24 carbs
280mls Diet coke with ice cubes - zero carbs
A delicious 3 course meal - only 124 carbs approx - and felt comfortably full Will definitely visit again
View attachment 4458


----------



## goosey

wirralass said:


> B. Cup coffee
> L. 2 slices toasted Bergen soya & linseed
> Evening meal at the local BELLA ITALIA @MikeTurin
> 6 King prawns with desertspoon lemon mayo - zero carbs
> Lasagne approx 300g - approx 76 carbs
> 45g Chocolate brownie - 24 approx carbs with small scoop of vanilla icecream approx 24 carbs
> 280mls Diet coke with ice cubes - zero carbs
> A delicious 3 course meal - only 124 carbs approx - and felt comfortably full Will definitely visit again
> View attachment 4458


That does look lovely, i dont count carbs just have very few


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Ditto said:


> As a basic I take my bg on getting up and always last thing before bed. Then I try for just before meals and if I'm being vigilant I'd measure an hour after a meal and if I was testing a food, ie having it for the first time, I'd measure an hour after and then another hour after that. You use up a lot of strips though that cost a lot so I normally just try for the 3 times a day at the very least. If I ate your diet I'd be in double figures constantly but being Type 1 you can have lots of food that Type 2's can't have I feel. Orange juice!  Heinz veg soup!!! Couldn't have that even before the diabetes, it would crease me up with indigestion.
> 
> Glad you're posting here, it's so interesting and informative to read other people's menus.



Hi Ditto, Thanks for your reply. I've always eaten like this and since the carb counting I's always been said to me  "you can eat anything as long as you make sure you match your insulin to how many carbs eaten"  and yes it is interesting reading other peoples menus it might just it might just inspire me especially if there are dinners like this 



Kaylz said:


> T - pork loin steaks, boiled charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%


----------



## goosey

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi Ditto, Thanks for your reply. I've always eaten like this and since the carb counting I's always been said to me  "you can eat anything as long as you make sure you match your insulin to how many carbs eaten"  and yes it is interesting reading other peoples menus it might just it might just inspire me especially if there are dinners like this


Surely you dont have to pay for your strips?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

goosey said:


> Surely you dont have to pay for your strips?



Hi goosey, I get my strips on repeat prescription. Did you get me mixed up with someone else?


----------



## goosey

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi goosey, I get my strips on repeat prescription. Did you get me mixed up with someone else?


Ahhh yes sorry it was Ditto that was saying they are expensive, i am lucky at the moment also get 1 tub a month on script


----------



## Keny

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## Keny

Hi I join this website in June of this year as I was diagnosed with type 2 and at the time wrote a blog asking for advice and support. Sadly didn't get any just someone saying didn't happen to them. Any way
I read this blog with interest " why are you eating bread with carbs so bad for you" now wonder your readings increased. We told these fad foods are good for us but their not. Since being diagnosed I now reduced my Tablets to one a day and have lost 3.5 stones. My bloods levels were 29 and now for last 3 weeks normal because no carbs, very bad. Please cut out your carbs and see the difference. All the best


----------



## Radders

Started out well with a late breakfast of a red grapefruit and some walnuts. Then got hungry and as I was waiting for my OH to go out, a bit bored, and snacked a bit more than I intended:  a Nature Valley protein salted caramel bar, an apricot, a tiny satsuma, some more nuts, and a bag of salty/sweet popcorn. 
For dinner, roasted padron peppers followed by Quorn 'gammon' with roasted baby sweetcorn, baby plum tomatoes, red peppers, sautéed mushrooms, pineapple rings. Washed down with a prosecco and diet Fanta (the closest I get to Buck's Fizz). Three Sainsbury's Belgian chocolates.


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> Honestly you crack me up  i wouldnt dare eat half the things you eat, i eat the volume but good stuff


I know! I shouldn't be eating like this neither. I can't seem to get a handle on it at the moment. Keny is right, carbs are _sooooo_ bad...imho.
*Simple Carbohydrates vs. Complex Carbohydrates - Healthline*

_I'm embarrassed to post this menu and will be even more embarrassed to post tomorrow's (ie today's) menu but tell the truth and shame the devil, it might make me stop!_

Sunday: Weight: 15.4.2 Tum 49
BG: 6.6 @ 9.38am
Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Eggs scrambled with Anchor butter and a wedge of Brie. 
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Lunch:
_(Forgot to take BG meter with me to daughters.)_
Scrambled Eggs, 3 Beefburgers, Green Beans _(frozen, microwaved, daughter always has frozen veg microwaved but it's quite tasty.)_
2 Bottles Water.
_Pigged so wouldn't measure. _
Dinner:
Mum's leftovers _mostly veg and a bit of gravy, why?_ A Ham doorstep followed by a giant Tupperware bowl of Crunchynut Cornflakes and half pint whole milk! 
2 Biscuits, Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. _(I don't even like biscuits!)_
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2  slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal bread, smoked streaky bacon, brown sauce and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, a lotus and a square Lindt 90%
4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Ditto

When you say Yorkies I always picture a trucker with a big thick chocolate bar! It throws me.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> When you say Yorkies I always picture a trucker with a big thick chocolate bar! It throws me.


!!!


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> Mum's leftovers _mostly veg and a bit of gravy, why?_ A Ham doorstep followed by a giant Tupperware bowl of Crunchynut Cornflakes and half pint whole milk!
> 2 Biscuits, Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. _(I don't even like biscuits!)_
> ~~~


Hi Ditto, have you not been advised to take the Levothyroxine on an empty stomach? My understanding is that it doesn't work very well if you don't. I take mine first thing then make sure it's at least half an hour before I eat anything.


----------



## Wirrallass

Radders said:


> Hi Ditto, have you not been advised to take the Levothyroxine on an empty stomach? My understanding is that it doesn't work very well if you don't. I take mine first thing then make sure it's at least half an hour before I eat anything.


This has been discussed with Ditto before Radders. I too take Levothyroxine first thing each morning on an _empty stomache_*.* @Ditto not ticking you off but I'm sure your Levo would be more effective if taken in the morning rather than at the end of the day after eating several meals and snacks - and your Thyroid blood tests would give a more realistic result.


----------



## Ditto

Radders said:


> Hi Ditto, have you not been advised to take the Levothyroxine on an empty stomach? My understanding is that it doesn't work very well if you don't. I take mine first thing then make sure it's at least half an hour before I eat anything.


Yes but I take my grit first thing and feel that the tablet would get flushed out too quickly! It's a quandary. My idea is eat at 5 and then don't eat again before going to bed and take the tablet last thing on a by then empty stomach. Hardly ever works as I'm usually pigging to the last.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small banana & Greek yogurt, egg on very tasty Tesco finest pumpkin & sunflower bread
L: Feta cheese & salad, berries & activia zero yogurt
T: Chicken "roasted" in the slow cooker all day, some small herb & butter new pots, red cabbage
Tea throughout the day & 1 coffee that was too strong


----------



## Amir hosain

scousebird said:


> Sangak bread sounds interesting, do you have a recipe?


Whole wheat flour =500 gr
Yeast=0.5 Teaspoon
Lukewarm water =500 ml
Sesame = desired
salt=15 gr
-------------------------------
Tools
the clean Sandstone
Special soap for Sandstone or butter
------------------------------
baking the clean Sandstone in a  container  closed
Prepare the dough
In the first stage kneading (Hitting method) dough
after 0.5 h ,  Kneading  the dough again for 8 min
after that 1-1.5 h don't kneading the dough
baking the clean Sandstone again
after 1-1.5 h you can use the dough
Take rocks out of the oven and use the soap 
Baking your bread on the hot  clean Sandstone you can use the Sesame 
links below is about it
http://www.mp4.ir/Video.aspx?Watch=1368-164864949

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sangak

http://www.aparat.com/v/skUAP

https://www.google.com/search?q=سنگ...1#imgdii=yzDabNDVYKOgKM:&imgrc=yloBMhIGb8i3pM:


----------



## Amir hosain

Amir hosain said:


> you can use the dough


Wholemeal


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B:  Slice of ham topped with slice of cheese & scrambled egg.
L:  Some nuts & a Nature Valley protein bar
D:  Chicken ratatouille
Pud:  4 squares 85% choc.


----------



## Keny

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Small banana & Greek yogurt, egg on very tasty Tesco finest pumpkin & sunflower bread
> L: Feta cheese & salad, berries & activia zero yogurt
> T: Chicken "roasted" in the slow cooker all day, some small herb & butter new pots, red cabbage
> Tea throughout the day & 1 coffee that was too strong


Hi have you checked to see how much sugar and carbs your taking in wit his diet?


----------



## scousebird

Keny said:


> Hi have you checked to see how much sugar and carbs your taking in wit his diet?


Yes, not a lot


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices Edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and some Greek Style yoghurt
T - pork loin steaks, boiled charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus , onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day
bed time - lotus biscuit and half pint of water x


----------



## Ditto

What is a Lotus biscuit? 

_A very bad day, ashamed to record these menus but I promised myself I would tell the truth and shame the devil. _
Tuesday: (_Insomnia so didn't take stats, in a stupor! And the day went downhill from there)._
BG: 8.2 @ 8.03am
Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
_Pigged out much earlier hence the high morning reading then had a pile of_ Honey Toast! 
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Lunch @ 4ish:
Chilli Baked Potato, salad garnish, _in our local chippy, 10/10 nicest spud I've ever had! _
Pt Water.
_(No measuring, too scared!)_
Dinner:
Turkey, Cauli, Broccoli with gravy _my brother left me on the side for when I came in from one of the most stressful days of my life! So I cheered myself up with _Doorsteps! 
Hot Water _to try and alleviate indigestion and heartburn, think I forgot my Levothyroxine._
~~~
Monday: Weight: 15.6.2 (Going up! Agh) Tum 49
BG: 6.3 @ 6.17am
Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Eggs scrambled with Anchor butter and half a can of Ham. 
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Lunch @ noon:
Holland's Meat and Potato Pie, Holland's Cheese and Onion Pie, with gravy. 
Pt Water.
BG: 7.9 @ 4.02pm _(Bet it was double figures earlier!)_
Pt Water.
Dinner:
Chicken Chow Mein from the Chinese with chips _and also ate half of Mums. _
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. _(Not really sure if I did manage all my water...)_
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: 2 slices of Hovis Lower carb white toast
L: Handful of peanuts & some ham with mayo.
D: 2 sausages, peas & sweet potato chips
Pud: 1 choc peanut butter bomb.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 21.08.2017
B. 2 boiled eggs ~ cup of coffee
L. Coffee
Evening meal 
Small portion of home made chille con carne with a small baked potato & broc
WW yogurt
Coffee
Water throughout the day


----------



## scousebird

Ditto said:


> What is a Lotus biscuit?
> 
> _A very bad day, ashamed to record these menus but I promised myself I would tell the truth and shame the devil. _
> Tuesday: (_Insomnia so didn't take stats, in a stupor! And the day went downhill from there)._
> BG: 8.2 @ 8.03am
> Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> _Pigged out much earlier hence the high morning reading then had a pile of_ Honey Toast!
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Lunch @ 4ish:
> Chilli Baked Potato, salad garnish, _in our local chippy, 10/10 nicest spud I've ever had! _
> Pt Water.
> _(No measuring, too scared!)_
> Dinner:
> Turkey, Cauli, Broccoli with gravy _my brother left me on the side for when I came in from one of the most stressful days of my life! So I cheered myself up with _Doorsteps!
> Hot Water _to try and alleviate indigestion and heartburn, think I forgot my Levothyroxine._
> ~~~
> Monday: Weight: 15.6.2 (Going up! Agh) Tum 49
> BG: 6.3 @ 6.17am
> Pt Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Eggs scrambled with Anchor butter and half a can of Ham.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Lunch @ noon:
> Holland's Meat and Potato Pie, Holland's Cheese and Onion Pie, with gravy.
> Pt Water.
> BG: 7.9 @ 4.02pm _(Bet it was double figures earlier!)_
> Pt Water.
> Dinner:
> Chicken Chow Mein from the Chinese with chips _and also ate half of Mums. _
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. _(Not really sure if I did manage all my water...)_
> ~~~


Sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday, hope today's going better


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> What is a Lotus biscuit?


Sorry I haven't ignored you on purpose I never noticed you asked! sorry again! its a brand of caramelised biscuit they are delicious and only 5.7g carbs per biscuit, you may have seen them in coffee shops, some of them give them out in individual packs, I get mine from Tesco but have heard the pound shops have them too x


----------



## Kaylz

@scousebird I hope your watching your sugar intake today!  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

You can get lotus biscuits in pound land @Ditto


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> @scousebird I hope your watching your sugar intake today!  x


----------



## Martin Canty

Bad day yesterday...... Went to the farmers market
S - Various samples from the vendor stalls
L - 3 mini Empanadas
S - 1/2 jar of pickled garlic which I picked up at the market
D - chicken breast


----------



## Lydia1960

Toast for breakfast.

Some fruit and yoghurt for lunch.

Tried some cauliflower rice in a rissoto recipe I got off the internet. Tasted quite bland. Are there any recipes for this ingredient that has a strong flavour to them? An acquired taste, I suspect. Not quite caught the bug yet. Are there any recipes to lure me...?


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small banana & mullerlight Greek NAS yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
S: Apple
L: Chicken butty on Tesco finest pumpkin & sunflower seed bread, 6 strawberries, & a Light & Free yogurt 
S: A few pork scratchings
T: Chicken chassuer & a small amount of wholewheat pasta. 2 small glasses of vin rouge.
Tea & a bottle of sparkling water during the day.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. 4 Ryvita's 2had some hummus on, 1 apple and some sparkling water .
D. Rump steak, fried onions and 6 chips, sadly I'd forgotten to buy mushrooms. 
Before bed. 1 gingernut .
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B:  Ham & cheese 3 egg omelette.
L:  Chicken tikka & tomato sandwich (on Burgen)
D:  Beef Stir Fry


----------



## Ditto

> You can get lotus biscuits in pound land @Ditto


On Atkins Induction if I had four I'd have had my carbs for the day!


----------



## scousebird

Tea x 2 cos I was up before 4am 
B: A few bits of tinned grapefruit 
11am: Bacon & egg butty 
Late lunch: Chicken salad & Light & Free yougurt
T: Kheema curry & 1 tbsp basmati rice & coke zero
Tea during the day & a milky coffee


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices Edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and some Greek Style yoghurt
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day
10pm - lotus biscuit and half a pint of water x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 9 bar (on offer at Tesco at the moment).
L: Ham, cheese & tomato toastie (Hovis Lower Carb Wholemeal)
D: Chicken in a mushroom sauce with rice (small portion)
Pud:  Pears & ice cream.


----------



## Keny

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 9 bar (on offer at Tesco at the moment).
> L: Ham, cheese & tomato toastie (Hovis Lower Carb Wholemeal)
> D: Chicken in a mushroom sauce with rice (small portion)
> Pud:  Pears & ice cream.


Hi why are you eating bread, rice and ice cream? Only asking as I trying to understand the diets people are having. Did the doctor diagnose your condition early?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Keny said:


> Hi why are you eating bread, rice and ice cream? Only asking as I trying to understand the diets people are having. Did the doctor diagnose your condition early?


It was my day off.  The bread is low carb & has no effect on my blood sugar.  Rice I rarely have, though a small portion has no effect on my blood sugar.  The pears & ice cream was very naughty though.  I have managed to lose 4 stone since diagnosis & stuck to a strict low carb diet for 18 months which has improved my insulin resistance.  I find now that the odd treat is acceptable and has little effect on me at all.  Am expecting to be taken off the diabetic register in October if all goes well.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on toast (Burgen)
L: Handful of peanuts & a Nature Valley protein bar
D: Home made doner kebab (no pitta).  Made own doner meat which was partially successful.


----------



## New-journey

B coconut yogurt with few berries
L salad rainbow colours with seeds, humous and falafel
Snack.  one nine bar plus taste of daughters cake.
S Cauli rice, kale and leafy greens from garden, butter beans is tomato sauce,
6 pieces of 85% chocolate
Plus coffee, herbal tea and water.
Soya choc bar at bedtime due to small hypo after long walk.


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> Yes but I take my grit first thing and feel that the tablet would get flushed out too quickly! It's a quandary. My idea is eat at 5 and then don't eat again before going to bed and take the tablet last thing on a by then empty stomach. Hardly ever works as I'm usually pigging to the last.


I didn't think Normacol did that. Isn't it like fibre, ie designed to regulate rather than "flush everything out"?


----------



## Radders

Yesterday was a bit strange.
Breakfast was normal: mashed small banana with chia seeds and soya milk and a sprinkle of Lizi's granola (I will be very glad to finish the pack of chia seeds and go back to flax. I got them in Lidl as a change but don't really like them). 

As I was on a half day at work and wanted to go for a swim on the way home, I ate my lunch very early: graze box, 9 bar.

Just before swim as level was a bit on the low side after cycling there: Alpen  light bar, cherry bakewell flavour

Snack as wasn't sure I would get dinner: two handfuls walnuts and an apple

Dinner eaten standing up outside the concert venue: pot of edamames and bag of coconut chips from Pret

Interval treat: Losely strawberry ice cream tub. Yum.


----------



## scousebird

I was naughty yesterday 
Tea
B: Hovis low carb white toasted with butter
Brunch: (This is bad) Breakfast in a diner - 2 eggs, 2 bacon, 2 sausages, beans, tinned toms, chips :sorry: & fried white bread :sorry: with tea.
T: Thai green chicken with tenderstem broccoli & a G&T
Lots of water and another tea during the day


----------



## Keny

Mark Parrott said:


> It was my day off.  The bread is low carb & has no effect on my blood sugar.  Rice I rarely have, though a small portion has no effect on my blood sugar.  The pears & ice cream was very naughty though.  I have managed to lose 4 stone since diagnosis & stuck to a strict low carb diet for 18 months which has improved my insulin resistance.  I find now that the odd treat is acceptable and has little effect on me at all.  Am expecting to be taken off the diabetic register in October if all goes well.


That's brilliant well done and good luck. I lost 4 stone since May this year and hoping the same outcome in two weeks time. Blood sugars under control for past 3 weeks.


----------



## Kaylz

Sunday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal bread, smoked streaky bacon, brown sauce and a bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints water throughout the day
Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices maasdam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with sliced topside, Dijon mustard and Tesco greek style yoghurt
T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkies, broccoli, mayo and 2 lotus
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## New-journey

Radders said:


> Yesterday was a bit strange.
> Breakfast was normal: mashed small banana with chia seeds and soya milk and a sprinkle of Lizi's granola (I will be very glad to finish the pack of chia seeds and go back to flax. I got them in Lidl as a change but don't really like them).
> 
> As I was on a half day at work and wanted to go for a swim on the way home, I ate my lunch very early: graze box, 9 bar.
> 
> Just before swim as level was a bit on the low side after cycling there: Alpen  light bar, cherry bakewell flavour
> 
> Snack as wasn't sure I would get dinner: two handfuls walnuts and an apple
> 
> Dinner eaten standing up outside the concert venue: pot of edamames and bag of coconut chips from Pret
> 
> Interval treat: Losely strawberry ice cream tub. Yum.


Love all your food! I do like chia seeds but always soak them in almond milk.


----------



## Ditto

Menu for 26th August 2017. Lyndene Hotel, Blackpool, five course meals! 

Starter: Fruit Cocktail.
Mushroom Soup with a buttered bun.
Main: Lamb Henry with roast potatoes, parsley potatoes, green beans, cauliflower, gravy.
Dessert: Jelly and Cream (fabulous jelly, you had to 'cut' it with the side of the spoon, perfect). 
Coffee and a dark chocolate.

Food like this and my bg stayed in 7.0 range. Came home, ate Warburtons bread, bg shot up!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been away camping for a few days, so was a bit more liberal.  Anyways, here is what I ate on holibobs:

Monday:
B: Bacon sarnie (on Burgen) - before we left
L: Nature Valley Protein bar.
D: Rump steak, coleslaw & salad
Pud:  Chocolate eclair (35g carb!  Was huge)

Tuesday:
B: Bacon sarnie (on Burgen)
L: 9 Bar
D: Ham, eggs & sweet potato fries (at pub).  Had a few real chips too (triple cooked, apparently).
Pud: Nature Valley Protein bar.

Wednesday:
B: 2 slices of toast (Burgen)
L: Tex Mex Pepperami
D: Sausage & bacon sarnie (on Burgen)
Pud: 9 bar

Yesterday:
B: Sausage, bacon & slice of toast (Burgen)
L: Belgian bun!
D: Chicken Jalfrezi from Aldi with Aloo Gobi, 1 Chapatti, 2 poppadoms & cauli rice. - At home.
Pud: Pulsin Protein bar.  New in Aldi.  Tastes like fudge.  8.3g per bar but very expensive at £2.50 for 3 bars.

Back on track today.


----------



## Radders

We're on holiday too in our Campervan. Breakfast was a gooseberry flavoured Irish Creamier yoghurt and two plums.
Lunch in a pub by Hickling Broad was a very nice salad, kindly adapted for me by the chef from what was on the menu. It was a plateful of chopped cucumber, tomato and avocado on leaves and topped with a very generous helping of cheddar. 
I wasn't hungry at all later despite my 27 mile cycle but managed to eat a bag of pea snacks and an apple.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices maasdam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and 100g Tesco greek style yoghurt
T - smoked basa fillet, 2 yorkies, 90g asparagus, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Ditto

_I've not been posting, mainly due to an iffy connection but also because I don't want to be a bad influence on newbies! I'm going to be good from now on..._

Saturday: Weight: 212.0_ I think the scales are broke, no way was I that low, I've gone to heck in a handcart._ Tum 50
BG: 7.1 @ 9.05am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Fried Eggs, Mushrooms, 1 Onion, 3 slices Warburtons white toastie loaf. 
Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
Lunch:
Pint Water
Half portion Chips _(from chippy over the road, agh it's too near),_ quite a few slices small Warburtons wholemeal with Lurpak slathered on, mug tea with milk.
BG: 6.7 @ 2.15pm _Dunno if this was before or after lunch..._
Dinner:
Pint Water.
1 Scotch Pie, mound of Mash with Lurpak on, slices of Warburtons with Lurpak on _I should never have bought that Lurpak, I was lured in..._
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 

_No way am I measuring after that lot! Am I mad? Answers on a postcard please..._
~~~


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> _I've not been posting, mainly due to an iffy connection but also because I don't want to be a bad influence on newbies! I'm going to be good from now on..._
> 
> Saturday: Weight: 212.0_ I think the scales are broke, no way was I that low, I've gone to heck in a handcart._ Tum 50
> BG: 7.1 @ 9.05am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Fried Eggs, Mushrooms, 1 Onion, 3 slices Warburtons white toastie loaf.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & meds
> Lunch:
> Pint Water
> Half portion Chips _(from chippy over the road, agh it's too near),_ quite a few slices small Warburtons wholemeal with Lurpak slathered on, mug tea with milk.
> BG: 6.7 @ 2.15pm _Dunno if this was before or after lunch..._
> Dinner:
> Pint Water.
> 1 Scotch Pie, mound of Mash with Lurpak on, slices of Warburtons with Lurpak on _I should never have bought that Lurpak, I was lured in..._
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> 
> _No way am I measuring after that lot! Am I mad? Answers on a postcard please..._
> ~~~


Very brave and honest of you to post, Ditto. I know how hard it is to break that cycle but you can do it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B:2 sausages, 2 bacon, fried tomato, fried egg & 1 slice Burgen toasted.
L: Nature Valley protein bar (still full after breakfast!)
D: Corned beef & cabbage colcannon. (cauli replacing potato)
Pud:  Home made blackberry jelly, topped with blackberry infused chocolate truffle, topped with blackberry infused whipped cream (my new invention)


----------



## Ditto

Can't y'all put your bg measurements as well as your menus? I'm interested to know what these foods do to us. I want what Mark's having.


----------



## Kaylz

Ok just for you @Ditto 
Yesterday
B - BG - 4.8 - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices maasdam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - BG - 5.9 - cup of coffee
D - BG - 6.1 - 2 slices wholemeal bread, hp brown sauce, smoked streaky bacon and a 25g bar 85% chocolate
2pm - BG - 7.5
T - BG - 6.5 - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, 100g tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints water throughout the day
10pm - BG - 6.5 x


----------



## HOBIE

Porridge for first thing 12miles on bike. Stood for hours at GNR. Peppers for dinner then curry for tea.


----------



## Ditto

_I'm hoping to be getting more onto the SlimFast today with lunch and dinner after one last piggy breakfast. I'm getting there..._

Sunday: Weight: 218.8 Tum 50
BG: 6.6 @ 8.25am
Breakfast:
Fried Egg Sarnies with a mug of coffee made with milk and a Sweetex ~ more Fried Egg Sarnies  
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
BG: _Too much of a coward to measure when I've been pigging... _
Lunch:
Pint Water with Aspirin & Meds
Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
Pint Water.
Dinner:
Prawn Rice (the full bag) stir-fried in Lurpak, 1 Green Pepper, 1 Yellow Onion, slices of Warburtons toastie loaf. 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
BG: 6.7 @ 11.10pm _I left it till the last minute before measuring...surprised!_

~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

I don't often test now, only when I'm trying something new.  I will try to test before & after every meal I have tomorrow.  If I remember.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: 1 Fuel Protein wheat biscuit & Aldi Paleo Muesli (mixed together) with full fat milk
L: 2 sausages from Morrison's hot counter
D: Sausages (again) with roast veg & mozzarella with a spicy mayo dip.
Pud: Home made blackberry jelly, topped with blackberry infused chocolate truffle, topped with blackberry infused whipped cream.  I must think up a catchier name for this .

And at the request by @Ditto , I will be testing before & after every meal today & recording my results on here tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I must think up a catchier name for this .


Blackberry Indulgence? Blackberry Delight? Marvellous Blackberry Stack? LOL  x


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - BG - 5.6 - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices maasdam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - BG - 7.5 - cup of coffee
D - BG - 7.4 - wholemeal roll with topside and 100g Tesco greek style yoghurt
BG - 7.7
T - BG - 5.0 - parmesan chicken breast, 2 yorkies, 100g tender stem broccoli, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints water throughout the day
10PM - BG - 5.6 - half a lotus biscuit and half a pint of water x


----------



## MikeTurin

Back on track
B one apple and one wholemilk yoghurt with cocoa and an espresso
L: readymade salad with carrots, corn, olives - soft cheese
D: salad with mom's tomatoes and pepper - caponata of  aubergines with cold boiled ox round  - one apple 
Bg after 2 hours: 7.2 Fbg this morning 5.3


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Blackberry Indulgence? Blackberry Delight? Marvellous Blackberry Stack? LOL  x


Blackberry indulgence it is.  Thanks @Kaylz


----------



## Ditto

_Today I planned a piggy lunch and two SlimFast meals and I'm pleased with myself that I kept to this...I'm usually full of hot air. _

Monday: Weight: 218.6 Tum 50>>
BG: 7.2@ 6.10am
Breakfast:
Fried Eggs on White Warburtons Toasts with Lurpak.
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Lunch:
Pint Water with Aspirin & Meds
Strawberry SlimFast Shake @ noon.
BG: 6.2@ 5.10pm
Dinner:
Chocolate SlimFast Shake @ 5.00pm
Pint Water.
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
_Starving! _
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
BG before breakfast: 5.3
B: Sausage, scrambled egg, 1 toast (Morrison's protein bread, 8g carb per slice)
BG 2 hrs after: 5.8

BG before lunch: 6.1
L: Cheese on toast (2 slices protein bread)
BG 2 hrs after: 7.3

Forgot to do BG before dinner.
D: Sweet chilli chicken done in the slow cooker & courgette tagliatelle.
Pud: 2 choc & peanut butter at bombs.
BG 2 hrs after: 5.6


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal bread, 3 rashers smoked streaky bacon, brown sauce and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll filled with prawn mayonnaise  a lotus biscuit
T - parmesan chicken breast fillet, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90% x


----------



## Radders

B: mashed banana with ground flaxseed, peanut butter and soya milk

L: can't recall having any as breakfast was quite late, but probably snacked on something, maybe some nuts. Recall eating a plum.

D: Quorn pieces in a yummy sauce my OH makes with mushrooms, onions, smoked paprika, red pepper, cayenne pepper, and a tin of condensed mushroom soup, accompanied by cauliflower and roasted carrots. Followed by Greek yoghurt with summer berries and dessicated coconut.

Weekend treat: one of each from an assorted Lindor box


----------



## Ditto

_Not been entering menus because I've gone off the rails big time. Really stupid. Must gird my loins and enter menus even if they're dire. Tell the truth and shame the devil I say. Yesterday was a bonkers day despite PaulMcKenna virtual gastric band. I ate far too much but was totally bloated and uncomfortable. Trouble was as soon as I deflated a bit I ate more. _

Monday: Weight: 218.8 Tum <50
BG: 6.9@ 7.34am
Pint of Water with teaspoonful of Normacol fibre.
Breakfast:
Chocolate SlimFast shake.
Pint Water with Aspirin & Meds
Lunch:
Carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese with two slices thick Hovis and Anchor butter.
Coffee with a dash of whole milk.
Snack 1: 
2 slices of Warburtons Toastie Loaf toasted with Kerrygold spread on thickly.
Snack 2: 
A Latte _when I was visiting, it was very sweet, goodness knows what it did to my bg. _
Dinner:
Slice of Cheese on two slices thick Hovis and Anchor butter.
Some Water forgot Levothyroxine. 
Supper: 
Huge bowl (double helping) Rice Krispies with lashings of whole milk. _Felt quite ill afterwards and had a bad night. _
_No measuring of bg after first thing, total denial. _
~~~


----------



## MikeTurin

B: Faye Full Greek Yoghurt - 4 slices of ryebread
D: Mixed salad with tomatoes and boiled egg
L: Mixed salad with tomatoes, baked peeper with caper sauce in extra virgin olive oil(see photo), Brique du Forez cheese

I wanted to show the plate too...


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> _Not been entering menus because I've gone off the rails big time. Really stupid. Must gird my loins and enter menus even if they're dire. Tell the truth and shame the devil I say. Yesterday was a bonkers day despite PaulMcKenna virtual gastric band. I ate far too much but was totally bloated and uncomfortable. Trouble was as soon as I deflated a bit I ate more. _
> 
> Monday: Weight: 218.8 Tum <50
> BG: 6.9@ 7.34am
> Pint of Water with teaspoonful of Normacol fibre.
> Breakfast:
> Chocolate SlimFast shake.
> Pint Water with Aspirin & Meds
> Lunch:
> Carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese with two slices thick Hovis and Anchor butter.
> Coffee with a dash of whole milk.
> Snack 1:
> 2 slices of Warburtons Toastie Loaf toasted with Kerrygold spread on thickly.
> Snack 2:
> A Latte _when I was visiting, it was very sweet, goodness knows what it did to my bg. _
> Dinner:
> Slice of Cheese on two slices thick Hovis and Anchor butter.
> Some Water forgot Levothyroxine.
> Supper:
> Huge bowl (double helping) Rice Krispies with lashings of whole milk. _Felt quite ill afterwards and had a bad night. _
> _No measuring of bg after first thing, total denial. _
> ~~~


Oh Ditto sorry you've fallen off the wagon but don't give up hun ~ stick with Paul as long as you can ~ maybe return to Atkins too ~ tomorrow's another day ~ start it as you mean to go on, with a positive mind, take care xx


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeTurin said:


> B: Faye Full Greek Yoghurt - 4 slices of ryebread
> D: Mixed salad with tomatoes and boiled egg
> L: Mixed salad with tomatoes, baked peeper with caper sauce in extra virgin olive oil(see photo), Brique du Forez cheese
> 
> I wanted to show the plate too...


I like your days menu ~ evening meal looks tasty too Mike  x


----------



## Radders

B: nothing. Doing a basal test. :-(

L: Graze box (pecans, almonds &cranberries) 9 bar, 2 small pieces of cheese

Afternoon snack: two apricots

Snack while waiting for dinner:  bag of beetroot crisps

D: Crustless cheese & tomato quiche and bistro salad with carrot, pepper, celery, cucumber, basil, ginger, pine nuts, and baby tomatoes marinated in olive oil, lemon juice and oregano. Followed by strawberries and half a banana with creme fraiche. Square of Lidl 81% dark chocolate.


----------



## Ditto

_I've been trying to break through the carb addiction but it's hard going despite much help from MrMcKenna. I'm managing to do porridge and one SlimFast meal but need to replace both lunch and dinner with SlimFast to lose any weight and get my bg in a nice even line._

Tuesday: Weight: 216.2 Tum 50
BG: 7.6@ 9.53am
Pint of Water with teaspoonful of Normacol fibre.
Breakfast:
Giant bowl Porridge _(100grams oats as needed to flush out bad cholesterol according to the documentary)_
Pint Water with Aspirin & Meds
BG: 6.2@ 1.35pm
Lunch:
Chocolate SlimFast Shake. 
Pint Water
BG: 6.5@ 4.56pm
Dinner:
Fried Eggs (2) and Cheese on at least 4 if not 5 thick Hovis toasted and slathered with Anchor. 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
Pint Water_ through the night, having trouble getting it down, it's Paul's fault!_
BG: 6.3@ 9.44pm
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> 100grams oats


 That's like 60g carbs!
Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam, butter with cayenne pepper mixed in and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - prawn mayo wholemeal roll and a lotus biscuit (think I've become addicted to prawns! )
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> That's like 60g carbs!
> Today
> B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam, butter with cayenne pepper mixed in and a cup of coffee
> 9:20 - cup of coffee
> D - prawn mayo wholemeal roll and a lotus biscuit (think I've become addicted to prawns! )
> T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee  x


Wow K thats a good days menu ~ will you be having a wee snack before bedtime too? Prawns ~ I've not had them for a while ~ you've given me food for thought ~ must check the freezer, I think there's a packet hiding in there somewhere! x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> will you be having a wee snack before bedtime too?


depends what my bg is at bedtime as I'm not injecting for anything yet, too tired to stay up to see how it goes x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> _I've been trying to break through the carb addiction but it's hard going despite much help from MrMcKenna. I'm managing to do porridge and one SlimFast meal but need to replace both lunch and dinner with SlimFast to lose any weight and get my bg in a nice even line._
> 
> Tuesday: Weight: 216.2 Tum 50
> BG: 7.6@ 9.53am
> Pint of Water with teaspoonful of Normacol fibre.
> Breakfast:
> Giant bowl Porridge _(100grams oats as needed to flush out bad cholesterol according to the documentary)_
> Pint Water with Aspirin & Meds
> BG: 6.2@ 1.35pm
> Lunch:
> Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
> Pint Water
> BG: 6.5@ 4.56pm
> Dinner:
> Fried Eggs (2) and Cheese on at least 4 if not 5 thick Hovis toasted and slathered with Anchor.
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> Pint Water_ through the night, having trouble getting it down, it's Paul's fault!_
> BG: 6.3@ 9.44pm
> ~~~


Your bgs are pretty much in range most of the time Ditto so that's good ~ you could cut the crusts off the slices of bread to make a small reduction in the carbs you're consuming ~ every little helps, I always cut the crusts off. Are you managing to take walks after your meals however short ~ walking is essential as part of our endeavour to lose weight and to reduce our bgls. Carry on blaming Mr McKenna, sounds like he's slowly getting the message through to you Good luck xx


----------



## Radders

B: had to abandon basal test as took wrong meter to work, so Nature Valley salted caramel bar and small pack of seeds and nuts when I got to work.

L: graze box with spicy roasted butter beans and peanuts, 9 bar, 3 small pieces of cheese.

Afternoon: apple, raisin box to fend off impending hypo

D: handful of cashew nuts, warmed up Indian leftovers: cauliflower bhaji and Tarka  Dahl with green beans. Greek yoghurt with summer fruits. Square of 81% dark chocolate.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice Burgen toasted with scrambled egg
L: 1 pack of spicy tomato lental snacks (10g carb) & a Nature Valley Salted Caramel Protein bar
L2: Still hungry so had a tin of tuna with mayo & mustard
D: Gammon ham, 2 eggs, peas & Aunt Bessie's vegetable chips.
Pud:  Low carb choc & blackberry dessert (home made)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 2 slices edam and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - prawn mayo with cayenne pepper in a wholemeal roll and a lotus biscuit
T - oven baked smoked basa, 2 yorkies, asparagus, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice Burgen toasted with butter.
L: Tuna low GI roll
D: sausages & squash mash.


----------



## Radders

B: two small Burgen toast, one with crunchy wholenut peanut butter and the other marmite
L: Graze box with chilli and lime cashews, garlic sesame sticks, and spicy chickpeas; a 9 bar and 2 pieces of cheese
Afternoon snack: apple
D: Friday night is takeaway, yay! Half a portion of each of Chana sag (chick peas and spinach), cauliflower bhaji and mushroom bhaji, two poppadums, half a bottle of wine, raspberries and crime fraiche. 3 dark chocolate Lindors.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal and edam toastie with cayenne butter and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - bacon and brown sauce wholemeal sandwich and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausagese, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and 1 square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Paula68

For breakfast yesterday I had a small bowl of kellogs cornflakes with skimmed milk. for lunch I had a two slices of my homemade granery bread ( 1 slice buttered) with one slice of ham + a small choc tea cake. For dinner I had small portion of homemade chilli ( onions minced steak, mixed peppers,  chopped tomatoes and chilli powder in a little olive oil) very small portion of white long grain rice. glass of water.
 500mg metformin with evening meal.


----------



## Radders

B: Lidl roll, quorn sausage Pattie, two poached eggs, small portion of baked beans. Two apricots.
Snack: sweet & salty popcorn
D: pizza made on a low carb tortilla with tomato purée, garlic, onion, mushrooms, red and green pepper, courgette and mature cheddar, with a bistro salad with added cucumber and baby tomatoes, olive oil and lemon juice. Strawberries & raspberries with creme fraiche. Three dark chocolate Lindor truffles.


----------



## Uller

Breakfast : 3 Weetabix, almond milk
Lunch : Buttered whole meal baguette with roast chicken and tons of salad, cup of tea and a scone ‘lid’
Dinner : Mezze rigatoni pasta with fennel purée and cream sauce with Italian sausage and Parmesan, some rosemary sourdough focaccia, and a pint of Moretti (not a usual dinner, we went out to eat  )


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Sausage & bacon sarnie on Morrison's protein bread
L: Had breakfast late so just had a 9 bar.
D: Roast chicken & stuffing with peas, carrots, sugar snap peas & brocolli.
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup.


----------



## Ljc

B. Wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee
L. Not hungry.
D. A couple of  New potatoes, butter beans, broccoli, roast beef, Coke  zero and a Yakult 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Ditto

_I used being crook with manflu as an excuse not to stick to the Atkins, but bg wasn't too bad thankfully. _

Sunday: Weight: 217.0 Tum 50
BG: 7.9@ 7.07am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
A Microwaved ready meal 'full English' _yummy_
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 7.7@ 10.43am
Pint Water
Lunch:
3 Slices white Warburtons toasted with six baked Richmonds Sausages and mustard.
Dinner:
Roast Chicken, Brussels Sprouts, Peas&Carrots, Mash, Roast Potatoes (4) and Gravy.
Pint Water.
Supper:
Roast Pork with Stuffing dinner_ (my brother had left it on the side for me, couldn't not eat it could I?!)_
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
BG: 7.2@ 11.44pm
_Heartburn and Indigestion! BG very level today considering, I'm thinking I need new batteries or more blood on the strips. If you only get a tiny bit on there it doesn't give a proper reading I find. Like getting blood out of a stone though. _
~~~


----------



## Radders

Brunch: banana in a low carb tortilla with peanut butter. 
Dinner: Quorn roast, roast carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, green beans & veggie gravy. Strawberries, raspberries and creme fraiche. 50g Chocolate Brazil nuts.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - Edam wholemeal toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit
T - parmesan chicken, yorkies, tender stem broccoli, wee dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
@Radders I hope you don't mind me asking but are you vegetarian or vegan? x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - Edam wholemeal toastie and a cup of coffee
> 9:20 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit
> T - parmesan chicken, yorkies, tender stem broccoli, wee dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> @Radders I hope you don't mind me asking but are you vegetarian or vegan? x


Vegetarian, not vegan, and of course I don't mind!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 large mushrooms filled with crispy bacon & goats cheese.
L: Tuna salad & Nature Valley Protein bar.
D: Chicken stir fry
Pud: Choc & peanut butter cup.


----------



## Radders

B: mashed banana with ground flax soaked in soya milk
L: 9 bar, Graze box consisting of nuts, two pieces of cheddar
Afternoon: apple
Dinner: finished off the quorn roast with roast carrots, green pepper and asparagus and cauliflower, followed by a gooseberry yoghurt and a square of Lidl's 85% cocoa dark chocolate


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with prawn mayo (in love with prawns at the moment lol) and a lotus biscuit
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
@Radders whats the carbs like in the Lidl 85% stuff? sorry to bother you! xx


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
> 9:20 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with prawn mayo (in love with prawns at the moment lol) and a lotus biscuit
> T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> @Radders whats the carbs like in the Lidl 85% stuff? sorry to bother you! xx


3 g carbs per square! And it's no bother!


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> 3 g carbs per square! And it's no bother!


Thank you!  Is that the J.D Gross brand they do? xx


----------



## Amigo

B/ 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast

L/ Tuna and cheese pannini with salad and a small banana (I need the potassium)

D/ tablespoon of vegetable stir fry, Chinese pork loins (2 grilled) and 1 tablespoon of noodles...all home made

2 chocolate eclair sweets (10 grams carb) and tea and coffee during the day


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Thank you!  Is that the J.D Gross brand they do? xx


Yes it is. They don't always have the 81% in our local Lidl so when they have it I stick up. I sometimes make do with their 70 % which is also very nice and only 4g per square.


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> Yes it is. They don't always have the 81% in our local Lidl so when they have it I stick up. I sometimes make do with their 70 % which is also very nice and only 4g per square.


Thanks for that, will take a wander to Lidl when I've got a free day! Lol xx


----------



## Ditto

_We're getting a Lidl. Can't wait. _

Monday: Weight: 218.0 Tum 50
BG: 6.8@ 6.34am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Small can Mushy Peas, small can Ham @ 11am _(crook so a lie-in)_
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Pint Water
BG: 6.3@ 4.23pm
Dinner @ 5ish:
Nearly an entire Roast Chicken with nearly a full can Peas&Carrots.
Pint Water.
BG: 9.1@ 7.19pm!!! 
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
BG: 7.2@ 11.44pm
_
Felt saintly as only two meals this day, yet my bg shot up! Presume the tinned vegetables? Or maybe I just had too much chicken. Also, not allowed mushy peas on Atkins but I've messed up buying vegetables this week. Nightmare._
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

I wouldn't've thought eating a whole chicken would affect BG, Ditto, though some people have issues with too much protein raising BG.  Peas & carrots are relatively high carb veg, whether tinned or not.  I only have small portions of peas & carrots.

B: 3 large mushrooms stuffed with crispy bacon, goats cheese & golden Linseed.
L: Some nuts & a Nature Valley Protein bar.  Had nothing in the house!
D: Sausage & bacon sarnie on Burgen.
Pud:  Something I made up.  Cream cheese, Greek yoghurt, cocao powder, sweetener & blackberries all mixed together.

BG 2 hrs after: 5.6.


----------



## Ditto

_I must try that breakfast, but what is golden Linseed? _

Tuesday: Weight: 215.8 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 6.3@ 9.33am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Lg tub Eden Vale Cottage Cheese.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Lunch:
4 Eggs with sliced Tomatoes on top with 2 cups Mushrooms thrown on and baked in the oven..._yummy!_
Pint Water
Snack whilst shopping: Pkt Baked Ham slices.
Dinner @ 5ish:
Lg can Tuna, Tomato, Onion.
Pint Water.
BG: 6.3@ 8.55pm
Snack: Some Spam slices and bits of onion, _what a weird eating day. I shopped for the week forgetting my main buys ie mayo, butter, olive oil and vegetables! What a numpty!_
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
BG: 6.2@ 10.55pm
~~~


----------



## Ljc

B. 3 slices  wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a coffee.
L. 3 Ryvita’s and cheese, Apple, clementine and a Zero Coke
D. Roast beef, three tiny roast potatoes, broccoli and a coffee 
Bedtime snack as not high enough to go to sleep, 2 chocolate ginger biccies  they we’re wonderful.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> _I must try that breakfast, but what is golden Linseed? _
> 
> Tuesday: Weight: 215.8 Tum 49 1/2
> BG: 6.3@ 9.33am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Lg tub Eden Vale Cottage Cheese.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> Lunch:
> 4 Eggs with sliced Tomatoes on top with 2 cups Mushrooms thrown on and baked in the oven..._yummy!_
> Pint Water
> Snack whilst shopping: Pkt Baked Ham slices.
> Dinner @ 5ish:
> Lg can Tuna, Tomato, Onion.
> Pint Water.
> BG: 6.3@ 8.55pm
> Snack: Some Spam slices and bits of onion, _what a weird eating day. I shopped for the week forgetting my main buys ie mayo, butter, olive oil and vegetables! What a numpty!_
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> BG: 6.2@ 10.55pm
> ~~~


Golden linseed is sold in quite a few supermarkets.  I buy it ready milled (grounded) & use it to replace breadcrumbs.  Covering my mushrooms with it made a nice crispy topping without the carbs of breadcrumbs.  Also use it as part of a cheesecake base & for breading chicken or scotch eggs.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Amigo

A bacon sandwich for breakfast 

Braised steak dinner with loads of veg 

2 Scottish kippers and a big salad with 1 tablespoon coleslaw

Nature Valley nut bar


----------



## Radders

Lizi's granola, Swiss style muesli and ground flaxseed with soya milk (weighed so total 20g carbs)

Three pieces of cheddar, Graze box, 9 bar, two apricots

Another Graze box ( the one with mini bread sticks and peanut butter), some Brazils

Large salad: Romaine, celery, grated carrot, sliced courgette, orange pepper, fresh basil, ginger, cucumber, baby tomatoes, green lentils, pine kernels, olive oil and lemon juice. Rhubarb yoghurt. Square of 81% dark chocolate.

I also drink about 5 or 6 mugs of tea per day but I never think to mention it!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 rashers of bacon, 2 large mushrooms, scrambled egg & 1 slice toast (burgen)
L: Scotch egg & salted caramel protein bar
D: Beef mince with diced swede, turnip, carrot & peas.
Pud: 4 squares 85% choc
BG before dinner: 4.9, BG 2 hrs after: 5.1.


----------



## Ditto

_I want your bg readings Mark, well done on getting a handle on your levels. Mine are in the 7s today, I'd rather they were in the 5s. Reading what you eat I'd think your levels would go up! Is it because you have small portions? _

Wednesday: Weight: 217.2 Tum 50 _(flipping seesaw)_
BG: 6.8@ 5.48am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, large can Tuna, 1/4 Onion.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 6.8@ 11.56am
Lunch:
6 Sausages, 2 Tomatoes, lg Onion, Cup Mushrooms baked altogether in the oven.
Pint Water
Dinner @ 6ish:
3 Lamb Chops, Scrambled Eggs _(too much protein, but I forgot to buy veggies!)_
Pint Water.
BG: 6.4@ 5.38pm
Supper: Lg can Tuna with half an Onion _(had a horrible, greedy 'wanting to eat' day...realised after I forgot to listen to PaulMcKenna!) _
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
BG: 7.0@9.21pm
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

My portion sizes aren't that small.  Well, they don't seem so to me.  I was surprised at my results for that meal too.


----------



## Ljc

B. 3 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee
L. 1 apple.
D. A few chips, 2 fish fingers , baked beans and a Coke Zero. 
Before bed 1 chocolate gingernut.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> _I want your bg readings Mark, well done on getting a handle on your levels. Mine are in the 7s today, I'd rather they were in the 5s. Reading what you eat I'd think your levels would go up! Is it because you have small portions? _
> 
> Wednesday: Weight: 217.2 Tum 50 _(flipping seesaw)_
> BG: 6.8@ 5.48am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs, large can Tuna, 1/4 Onion.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 6.8@ 11.56am
> Lunch:
> 6 Sausages, 2 Tomatoes, lg Onion, Cup Mushrooms baked altogether in the oven.
> Pint Water
> Dinner @ 6ish:
> 3 Lamb Chops, Scrambled Eggs _(too much protein, but I forgot to buy veggies!)_
> Pint Water.
> BG: 6.4@ 5.38pm
> Supper: Lg can Tuna with half an Onion _(had a horrible, greedy 'wanting to eat' day...realised after I forgot to listen to PaulMcKenna!) _
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> BG: 7.0@9.21pm
> ~~~


I have big meals, loads of food lol my bg yesterday was 4.8 2 hrs later 5.00  everytime  have tested lately always been between 4.6-5.5


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & cheese omelette
L: Turkey salad sarnie on Burgen
D: Roast chicken with cauli, peas, carrots & 3 roast potatoes
Pud:  Something my brother concocted.  Choc muffin topped with choc blancmange, butterscotch angel delight, cream & a crumbled flake.
Ending the evening on only an 8.5 surprised me.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - prawn mayo in a wholemeal roll and a lotus biscuit
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
4 pints water throughout the day
Bedtime - lotus biscuit x


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> I have big meals, loads of food lol my bg yesterday was 4.8 2 hrs later 5.00  everytime  have tested lately always been between 4.6-5.5


I'm blaming the sossies Goosey. Also, I read higher on a Codefree. Excuses, excuses... 

Thursday: Weight: 215.2 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.8@ 6.36am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, large can Tuna.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 7.6@ 1.13pm
Lunch:
6 Sausages, lg Onion, Mushrooms baked altogether in the oven.
Pint Water
Dinner @ 6ish:
3 Lamb Chops.
Pint Water.
BG: 8.2@ 8.40pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I'm blaming the sossies


If its the Richmond Thick Pork sausages I'm not surprised your having trouble with them as 6 of them is a whopping 46.8g carbs!  x


----------



## Radders

B: very small banana mashed with ground flaxseeds soaked in soya milk with cinnamon. Topped up to 20g carbs with the addition of a sprinkle of Lizi's granola.

L: Graze box (cashews, chick peas) and a new bar I found in Aldi: dark chocolate flavour coated peanut butter bars. Despite having honey and rice syrup they are only 8.3g carbs in a 40g bar. Nice and nutty and chocolatey. 

Afternoon: two apricots, raisin box

D: huge salad (same as Tuesday) with a Mozzarella and pesto quorn escalope. Pre-soaked prunes and creme fraiche


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B  -wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and mayo and a lotus
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## PURPLESALLY

Newly diagnosed type 1 and really jealous of all your eating while maintaining BG readings. I am being really good I thought but my readings remain in the teens.
Today ate
B - Yoghurt and blueberries
L - Tinned Mackerel in tom sauce and 2 pumpkin ryvita's 
D - 2 Sausages, tablespoon of mash and peas ( I know mash isn't great but feeling a real failure)


----------



## Radders

PURPLESALLY said:


> Newly diagnosed type 1 and really jealous of all your eating while maintaining BG readings. I am being really good I thought but my readings remain in the teens.
> Today ate
> B - Yoghurt and blueberries
> L - Tinned Mackerel in tom sauce and 2 pumpkin ryvita's
> D - 2 Sausages, tablespoon of mash and peas ( I know mash isn't great but feeling a real failure)


Don't beat yourself up, as you are newly diagnosed your doses will probably need adjusting to bring your levels down gradually. Have you been taught carb counting yet or is it early days?


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Slice of buttered toast (Burgen)
L: Hot dog!  Had no choice, was at Antiques Fair & everything came with bread.  Good quality Lincolnshire sausage though.
D: Chicken in a creamy cheesy sauce & cauli rice.
Pud: 3 squares 85% choc.


----------



## Ljc

PURPLESALLY said:


> Newly diagnosed type 1 and really jealous of all your eating while maintaining BG readings. I am being really good I thought but my readings remain in the teens.
> Today ate
> B - Yoghurt and blueberries
> L - Tinned Mackerel in tom sauce and 2 pumpkin ryvita's
> D - 2 Sausages, tablespoon of mash and peas ( I know mash isn't great but feeling a real failure)


Hi @PURPLESALLY.  You’re not a failure!!! As you’re newly diagnosed it’s more than likely they haven’t got your insulin doses right yet.  
I think you need to phone your DSN to let them know what’s happening so your doses can be adjusted.  
Are you booked in for a DAPHNE course ?


----------



## Ditto

PurpleSally don't stress, it's early days, you'll soon get a handle on it. Stress makes things worse. Step away from the mash!  Mind you, I thought Type 1s could have everything if they just allowed for it?

Friday: Weight: 214.4 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.1@ 6.24am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, 6 Richmonds Sausages.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 8.6@ 11.34pm
Lunch:
A small Roast Pork joint with scrummy crackling _(I didn't have the 2 boxes McMillans cakes/biscuits, chappatis and Indian food I bought at the bakesale. Go me). _
Pint Water
Dinner @ 8ish:
3 Tomatoes with salt on, carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese._ (I never have salt usually but just felt like salted tomatoes mmmm - ate late due to not hungry all day, yay ketosis!)_
Pint Water.
BG: 8.5@ 8.04pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Mind you, I thought Type 1s could have everything if they just allowed for it?


Unfortunately it doesn't always work like that  x


----------



## PURPLESALLY

Radders said:


> Don't beat yourself up, as you are newly diagnosed your doses will probably need adjusting to bring your levels down gradually. Have you been taught carb counting yet or is it early days?


Not yet but it is in the plan


----------



## Kaylz

Hi @PURPLESALLY and welcome to the gang  how long have you been diagnosed? xx


----------



## PURPLESALLY

Kaylz said:


> Hi @PURPLESALLY and welcome to the gang  how long have you been diagnosed? xx



19th Sept rediagnosed as type 1( week before they thought type 2) spent 3 days on an insulin pump and fluid drip in hospital came home on Tuesday. I am usually an all day fruit and veg grazer after breakfast so sticking to 3 meals a day is really difficult.


----------



## Kaylz

PURPLESALLY said:


> 19th Sept rediagnosed as type 1( week before they thought type 2) spent 3 days on an insulin pump and fluid drip in hospital came home on Tuesday. I am usually an all day fruit and veg grazer after breakfast so sticking to 3 meals a day is really difficult.


I never used to eat breakfast or lunch, ate dinner then stuffed my face late evening so the change was hard too, once you have been diagnosed a bit longer and start your carb counting etc you wont have to eat 3 meals a day if you don't want to though, although I have stuck to it and feel better having a routine now  xx


----------



## PURPLESALLY

Kaylz said:


> I never used to eat breakfast or lunch, ate dinner then stuffed my face late evening so the change was hard too, once you have been diagnosed a bit longer and start your carb counting etc you wont have to eat 3 meals a day if you don't want to though, although I have stuck to it and feel better having a routine now  xx


I know just having a feel sorry for myself day. Off to the supermarket to grab some more yoghurt, berries and nuts for tea. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - edam wholemeal toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with prawn mayo and a lotus
T - smoked basa, yorkies, asparagus, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
2 pints of water so far
Currently - cup of coffee x


----------



## Radders

B: red grapefruit peeled and eaten like an orange, 9 bar, handful of Brazil nuts

L: out and about in a posh Italian cafe selling all sorts of carby things, found mozzarella sticks on the menu which I really enjoyed. Plus a couple of my OH's fries. Overestimated the carbs to be 25g. 

Intermission during matinee of "the comedy about a bank robbery" ( see it if you can, it's brilliantly funny): tub of hazelnut & caramel ice cream. Estimated at 25g carbs. 

D: Persian grilled veg kebab: halloumi cheese, mushrooms, pepper, aubergines, tomato. Glass of Merlot. Estimated at 15g carbs mainly because I need to allow some for the protein and this is all guesswork! 

Three posh Italian dark chocolate pralines bought in Covent Garden. Overestimated the carbs again at 25g so had three pieces of Thornton's fudge as well.


----------



## goosey

Kaylz said:


> If its the Richmond Thick Pork sausages I'm not surprised your having trouble with them as 6 of them is a whopping 46.8g carbs!  x


My hubby used to like them, i think they are rank, but he no longer has them doing sw


----------



## Kaylz

goosey said:


> My hubby used to like them, i think they are rank, but he no longer has them doing sw


Your the same as my mum haha, she enjoys what I refer to as crap sausages (Richmond) don't see the point in eating a meat sausage if its got more filler than meat in it haha  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 slices of buttered toast (Burgen).
L: Hot & spicy sausage from Tesco hot counter & pack of southern fried Fridge Raiders.
D: Gammon steak, egg, peas & veg chips.
Pud: 3 squares if 85% choc

Today I have made a blackberry cheesecake, though I think I've burnt it.


----------



## SB2015

B Barley porridge with yogurt and a small piece of pomegranate 
L Mixed salad with avocado and sardines
D Goat tagine, beetroot salad, tomato salad and potatoes

All the food gathered in the morning from the local souk

In Morocco singing and getting rather hot, but managing levels so far.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Scrambled egg on 2 x buttered burgen toast 
L: In a very posh gastro pub. A G&T, Kentish blue pannacotta with tiny griddled pears followed by mussels in white wine & lardon sauce and  a small piece of french bread, followed by whiskey & butterscotch parfait all helped down by a shared bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon. 
No tea after that lot but a cognac & tonic and later a piece of toasted burgen with pate.


----------



## Ditto

_Weight was going down, now seems to be going back up. I must be the only person doing low carb who doesn't lose weight effortlessly as a by product of trying to get bg level. _

Saturday: Weight: 214.6 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.8@ 7.59am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
2 Sausages (not Richmonds), Black Pudding, Tomatoes, Mushrooms, Bacon.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 6.3@ 2.01pm
Lunch:
Tuna Salad with a splodge of Mayo.
Pint Water
Dinner @ 6ish:
Tesco White Fish and Broccoli. 
Pint Water.
BG: 6.7@ 6.13pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> B Barley porridge with yogurt and a small piece of pomegranate
> L Mixed salad with avocado and sardines
> D Goat tagine, beetroot salad, tomato salad and potatoes
> 
> All the food gathered in the morning from the local souk
> 
> In Morocco singing and getting rather hot, but managing levels so far.


Whats the barley porridge? if you don't mind me asking! xx


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Scrambled egg on 2 x buttered burgen toast
> L: In a very posh gastro pub. A G&T, Kentish blue pannacotta with tiny griddled pears followed by mussels in white wine & lardon sauce and  a small piece of french bread, followed by whiskey & butterscotch parfait all helped down by a shared bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon.
> No tea after that lot but a cognac & tonic and later a piece of toasted burgen with pate.


Nice to see you back!  Haven't seen you around for a while x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Nice to see you back!  Haven't seen you around for a while x


Thanks. I stopped getting alerts for some reason so forgot to look in


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon butty on Burgen
L: At Prezzo - calamari with garlic mayo, Chicken carbonara al forno & a bottle of San Pellegrino 
no tea but 3 crackers with cheese later 
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 3 rashers thick cut bacon, scrambles egg & 1 slice Burgen toasted
L:  Aaargh!  Nothing in the house!  So had 1 pack pork scratchings & a Nature Valley Protein bar.
D: Chicken Tikka Massala with cauli rice & 2 poppadoms.
Pud:  Blackberry & chocolate cheesecake.  Though I burnt it, but it was fine.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - 3 rashers smoked streaky bacon and brown sauce on 2 slices wholemeal and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 litres of water throughout the day x


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. 4 Ryvita’s 2 had Brussels’s pat’e on , 1 Apple and a Coke Zero 
D. Roast pork, 4 small halve of roast potatoes, broccoli and a Coke Zero. 
Before bed. 2 gingernuts 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Margaret Wilson

I am mgt.Wilson sorry if I am in wrong place on forum,I have had advice prev. To get meter and check meals. I am trying to avoid insulin (pancreatitis)  I foll. M Davey's advice. My readings after two hrs. Average between 8.7 up to 11 folk. Low carb. Odd treat. Eg break. Boiled egg burgen slice. Lunch celery soup,corned beef SL. Burgen late pm 2 tea bis. Dinner fish salasd Greek yog.rssp.1sq dark choc. R these nos. Okay. I do apologise but I am not up to scratch with tech. Sorry these figured I have given are for after my dinner. My fasting ones r between 6.5 and 8.2 sory for rambling maybe u could tel


----------



## Margaret Wilson

Maybe u  could direct me to correct place on forum.  Thanks very much whoever listens to my ramblings I will try and be more lucid in future, as there is so much I need to ask.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi @Margaret Wilson.  When were you diagnosed?  If it is fairly recently, the it will take a while for your readings to settle down.  Your diet sounds good to me.


----------



## Margaret Wilson

I was diagnosed 2 yrs ago but recently just fought to get meter as my last hbac1 was 99. It has helped me a lot, but my doc says I will have to go on insulin my next date for testing Is November!  I feel I don't really know what my readings should be to  avoid insulin(although if this is the case then I will accept) but I just wanted to try my best to avoid(which I have not always done). I wish I had argued for meter earlier. Thanks for answering but I do feel the day is dawning for the need for insulin when I read the posts and peoples hba1c's.thanks again much obliged. (The example of my diet was a good day! Today I have had 2squ. Dark choc. 1oatcake.2 prunes.6almonds in between meals!!!!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and mayo and a lotus
T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Ditto

_Hello Margaret Wilson, welcome to the forum. Please post your menus, I like to see what others are eating.  I'm always amazed at the variety. _

Sunday: Weight: 215.0 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.6@ 4.51am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Lg Can Tuna, Scrambled Eggs, 4oz Cheddar melted over.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 7.1@ 11.44am
Lunch @ half eleven-ish:
Carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese_ (the only cottage cheese I like now)._
Pint Water
Dinner:
Lots and lots of Leg of Lamb _(such a carnivore!)_ with Broccoli and Cauliflower, gravy and mint sauce. 
Pint Water.
BG: 7.1@ 6.56pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Wirrallass

Margaret Wilson said:


> I was diagnosed 2 yrs ago but recently just fought to get meter as my last hbac1 was 99. It has helped me a lot, but my doc says I will have to go on insulin my next date for testing Is November!  I feel I don't really know what my readings should be to  avoid insulin(although if this is the case then I will accept) but I just wanted to try my best to avoid(which I have not always done). I wish I had argued for meter earlier. Thanks for answering but I do feel the day is dawning for the need for insulin when I read the posts and peoples hba1c's.thanks again much obliged. (The example of my diet was a good day! Today I have had 2squ. Dark choc. 1oatcake.2 prunes.6almonds in between meals!!!!!!


@Margaret Wilson. Hi Margaret and welcome to our forum. Feel free to post your daily menues here ~ we like to see what each others menu's are. It would be a good idea if you introduced yourself in the thread *Newbies say hello here* Here's the link:~

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/newbies-say-hello-here.12/

Margaret please don't apologise for not being up to scratch with tech ~ there are a few of us in the same boat Take care x


----------



## Margaret Wilson

Hi ditto still learning how to use this but here goes:eg weight: 115 lbs. On metforman:daploglixafin: last hba1c 99.  
B.  6.2  1rasher bacon friedegg
L   1SL BURGEN BREAD 2 SL cornedbeef pear
Mid a/noon oatcake 2prunes 6walnuts 2squ dark choc.
Before dinner 9.2
D. Fish Brussels sprouts green beans
Yog (Greek)blue/b
Felt this was a bad day. 
Still to take 2hr reading. 

Yesterday:
7.2
B boiled egg SL burgen
L SL burgen sardines salad apple
Before d 8.7
Chicken leftovers
Salad Greek yog 6rasps
After dinner 9.3
Does this seem too much?


----------



## Ditto

It's trial and error Margaret. You'll soon see what you can have and what spikes you. Your 'diet' seems really healthy to me. I wouldn't be able to eat the fruit, especially the prunes, it would spike me awful. Not sure about the oatcake either, but it's experimentation, keep at it. Early days.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Prunes are a dried fruit & are basically pure sugar.  The raspberries shouldn't be too bad.  Berries tend to be lower in sugar than most fruits.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Whats the barley porridge? if you don't mind me asking! xx


Not sure how it is made.  I am guessing it is the same way as other porridges but with barley.
I was just advised that the carbs were lower than with oats by the Manager of where I am staying, as he happens to have Diabetes.  It has made life so much easier this week!!


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> Not sure how it is made.  I am guessing it is the same way as other porridges but with barley.
> I was just advised that the carbs were lower than with oats by the Manager of where I am staying, as he happens to have Diabetes.  It has made life so much easier this week!!


Yes I googled it and its made basically the same way with pearl barley, is it nice? x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B:  1 slice Burgen toasted
L:  Handful of salt & vinegar peanuts & a Nature Valley Protein bar
D: Pork kebabs & coleslaw.
Pud: Blackberry & choc cheesecake.


----------



## Radders

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 3 rashers thick cut bacon, scrambles egg & 1 slice Burgen toasted
> L:  Aaargh!  Nothing in the house!  So had 1 pack pork scratchings & a Nature Valley Protein bar.
> D: Chicken Tikka Massala with cauli rice & 2 poppadoms.
> Pud:  Blackberry & chocolate cheesecake.  Though I burnt it, but it was fine.


Glad to hear the cheesecake survived. I must get round to making another one.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - 1/3 jar of homemade pickled garlic & a couple of pears of pickled cucumber (again homemade)
D - Chicken breast stuffed with hummus on a bed of spinach


----------



## Radders

B: Lizi's high protein granola with grounded flaxseed, cinnamon and soya milk. I haven't tried this before : it's sweeter and more crunchy than the low sugar one I usually get but only has a fraction more carbs. 

L: (I say lunch, but I had eaten half of it by lunchtime. My breakfast has suddenly stopped keeping me full all morning for some reason.) Three small pieces of Cathedral City mature cheddar, a Graze box with pop corn of some sort, a 9 bar and two plums. 

D: Very large salad with grated Parmesan, cashew nuts, pine kernels and avocado. Greek yoghurt with dessicated coconut. Square of 81% chocolate from Lidl.


----------



## Amigo

Yesterday I mainly ate rubbish with a side order of carbs! 

B - slice wholemeal toast with an egg and slice of ham 

L - Scotch egg and a ham and cheese toastie slice (15 grams of wasted carb in those). Don’t buy them! In a box of 2 frozen from Iceland. 3 chocolate fingers 

D - Sirloin steak, large Shopska salad and half a dozen Southern fried wedges

Supper (like I needed any!) - slice of toast and a toffee.

*dont try this at home folks, I awoke to a 8.1


----------



## Amigo

Margaret Wilson said:


> I was diagnosed 2 yrs ago but recently just fought to get meter as my last hbac1 was 99. It has helped me a lot, but my doc says I will have to go on insulin my next date for testing Is November!  I feel I don't really know what my readings should be to  avoid insulin(although if this is the case then I will accept) but I just wanted to try my best to avoid(which I have not always done). I wish I had argued for meter earlier. Thanks for answering but I do feel the day is dawning for the need for insulin when I read the posts and peoples hba1c's.thanks again much obliged. (The example of my diet was a good day! Today I have had 2squ. Dark choc. 1oatcake.2 prunes.6almonds in between meals!!!!!!



Margaret, your waking levels before food should ideally be 7 or under and 8.5 or under two hours after a meal. 

Introduce yourself on the newbies section and people will help. Best wishes and hope you don’t need insulin. Your diet sounds ok.


----------



## Melwest

Breakfast.. scrambled eggs.
Lunch.. perhaps a dozen stuffed olives in brine, red pepper houmus, a portion of pink salmon, lettuce, tomato and spring onions.
Dinner.... plaice, boiled new potatoes and broccoli..... nom nom


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with prawn mayo and a lotus
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee with a teaspoon double cream  x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, tinned grapefruit
L: Chicken & mayo butty on burgen, some grapes, Activia NAS yogurt
T: Italian herb & garlic chicken with carrots & fine beans & glass of white wine
Tea & sparkling water throughout the day.


----------



## Ditto

_Must stop eating so much onion, I'm sure that's what spiked me early afternoon, hours after breakfast. _

Monday: Weight: 215.0 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.6@ 5.58am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
2 rashers Bacon, 2 Tomatoes, 2 Fried Eggs, 1/2 large Onion.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 8.3@ 1.02pm
Lunch:
Lg Can Tuna, 4oz Cheddar, Lg Onion, 2 Eggs Scrambled.
Pint Water
Dinner:
Can Spam, 1/2 Cabbage, Mayo.
Pint Water.
BG: 7.0@ 10.39pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Vince_UK

I am totally new to this so forgive my ignorance. What is Burgen, I assume a type of bread' and is it easy to buy? I am trying to sort out in my totally fuddled brain at the moment after the shock of my diagnosis what I can or cannot eat and it is stressing the hell out of me.


----------



## scousebird

Tea (very early)
Milky coffee
B: Sardines on Hovis low carb wholemeal toast & a banana
L: Vegetable & beef soup, raspberries & Activia NAS yogurt
T: Mushroom, ham & cheese omelette and 3 of us shared a portion of chips
Tea & sparkling water during the day


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> I am totally new to this so forgive my ignorance. What is Burgen, I assume a type of bread' and is it easy to buy? I am trying to sort out in my totally fuddled brain at the moment after the shock of my diagnosis what I can or cannot eat and it is stressing the hell out of me.


Yes, Burgen is bread which is quite low in carbs and high in fibre.  I can get it in Tesco & Co-op. 
Try not to get too stressed about the food. 
I've just bought a Good Food book https://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Food-Low-Carb-Everyday-Goodfood/dp/1849906254 with some nice recipes in. A book like that might help you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Tinned mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Home made veg soup & a low GI roll
D: Meatballs in ratatouille
Pud: Blackberry & choc cheesecake.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee with double cream
D - wholemeal roll with shredded ham and mayo and a lotus biscuit
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square lindt 90%
Currently - cup of coffee with double cream x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Did you run out of tender stem broccoli, @Kaylz?  Or did you fancy a change?


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Did you run out of tender stem broccoli, @Kaylz?  Or did you fancy a change?


Haha, its usually alternative days but had the mince yesterday (usually have it on Wednesday) as there was nobody at home to get the pork in the oven yesterday! lol x


----------



## Ditto

_My tum isn't going down, will give the low-carb until the end of the month then if it doesn't go down I'll have to resort to SlimFast. On the other hand the Atkins magic has worked and I'm in ketosis hence not hungry. _

Tuesday: Weight: 214.8 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.3@ 6.41am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Lg Can Tuna, 4oz Cheddar, 1/2 large Onion, Mushrooms.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 6.1@ 2.24pm
Lunch:
Carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese _(Got low-fat by mistake, yuck)._
Pint Water
Dinner:
Cheesy Cauli Broccoli, Lg Can Salmon, 1/2 large Onion, Mayo _(the cheesy cauli dish was processed food, pre-prepared cook in oven and made me gain weight agh)_
Pint Water.
BG: (_Got into bed to read, couldn't bring myself to get back out to measure)! _
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Ljc

B. 3 slices wholemeal bread , 2 had peanut butter and a large coffee
L. 4 Ryvita’s 2 had some cheese an apple , a tangerine and a coffee
D. Cant remember  
Water throughout the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

Although I listed what I ate in my 'Day Of Testing' thread, I will still list it her.

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin (testing guaranteed this wa OK)
L: Home made veg soup with Lidl low GI roll (testing proved this was a no no.  After much research, it was the roll that was the issue)
D: Chicken & bacon casserole, consisting of sweet potato, butternut squash, turnip & carrots (testing guaranteed that this was ok)
Pud: Last slice of blackberry & choc cheesecake.


----------



## scousebird

Milky coffee
B: Chia pudding mixed with SF banana milkshake mix then some scrambled eggs
Came home from work at 11am cos I wasn't feeling well so all I've had since then is some NAS digestive biscuits and 2 cups of tea.

I had a piece of Hovis low carb wholemeal toast later so I could take my metformin


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Milky coffee
> B: Chia pudding mixed with SF banana milkshake mix then some scrambled eggs
> Came home from work at 11am cos I wasn't feeling well so all I've had since then is some NAS digestive biscuits and 2 cups of tea.
> 
> I had a piece of Hovis low carb wholemeal toast later so I could take my metformin


Hope your feeling better soon! X


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Hope your feeling better soon! X


Thanks, I do feel a bit better today but I'm not going to work.  I did sleep well last night though.


----------



## Ditto

_I've got to stop using Atkins as an excuse to pig out. I fancy giving Weight Watchers ready meals a go, what do you think?_

Wednesday: Weight: 215.2 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 6.8@ 6.38am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Ham, Scrambled Eggs, Tomato, Onion, Mushrooms. _(Far too much, I'm so greedy, this is maintenance my friend on the Atkins page says!)_
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Snack: Quarter Yorkshire Ham _(going round Tesco, as if I could be hungry after that breakfast!!!)_
Lunch:
Tuna Box Salad with portion of potato salad _(Not Atkins...didn't realise it had potato salad but I luv it so was secretly glad)._
Pint Water
BG: 7.8@ 3.45pm
Snack: Punnet of Strawberries and a Carton of Single Cream_ (sigh, I can't have just some of the cream, I have to empty the carton)_
Dinner:
Small Salted Tomato and a Carton of Eden Vale Cottage Cheese. 
Pint Water.
BG: 6.6@ 10.36pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> _Must stop eating so much onion, I'm sure that's what spiked me early afternoon, hours after breakfast. _
> 
> Monday: Weight: 215.0 Tum 49 1/2
> BG: 7.6@ 5.58am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> 2 rashers Bacon, 2 Tomatoes, 2 Fried Eggs, 1/2 large Onion.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 8.3@ 1.02pm
> Lunch:
> Lg Can Tuna, 4oz Cheddar, Lg Onion, 2 Eggs Scrambled.
> Pint Water
> Dinner:
> Can Spam, 1/2 Cabbage, Mayo.
> Pint Water.
> BG: 7.0@ 10.39pm
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~


I must be missing something but I can't see a spike here?


----------



## Radders

B: experimenting with trying to find a breakfast which doesn't leave me hungry at 10:30 am. It might be an impossible quest as that's nearly four hours after breakfast and my cycle to work. 
Lidl high protein roll toasted with butter and marmite on one half and crunchy peanut butter on the other.

L: Graze box, 9 bar, 3 pieces of cheddar

Pm snack: 2 plums

D: a weird one as I was at a meeting where someone was leaving and everyone brought goodies to share. I lost track of what I ate but it included several pieces of cheese and a fair amount of crudités plus three or four falafels and a small home made cookie. 
Got home and realised I had a pack of mangetout in the fridge that would not keep so sautéed them in butter with garlic, cashews and flaked almonds.


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> B: experimenting with trying to find a breakfast which doesn't leave me hungry at 10:30 am. It might be an impossible quest as that's nearly four hours after breakfast and my cycle to work.
> Lidl high protein roll toasted with butter and marmite on one half and crunchy peanut butter on the other.
> 
> L: Graze box, 9 bar, 3 pieces of cheddar
> 
> Pm snack: 2 plums
> 
> D: a weird one as I was at a meeting where someone was leaving and everyone brought goodies to share. I lost track of what I ate but it included several pieces of cheese and a fair amount of crudités plus three or four falafels and a small home made cookie.
> Got home and realised I had a pack of mangetout in the fridge that would not keep so sautéed them in butter with garlic, cashews and flaked almonds.


I notice you like your plums, how much carb do you estimate a plum to be I know it depends on size but wondered if you could help me? and btw your D sounds delicious! I used to love mangetout and I also love garlic, cashews and almonds although I think my favourite nut has to be pecans! LOL x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> I notice you like your plums, how much carb do you estimate a plum to be I know it depends on size but wondered if you could help me? and btw your D sounds delicious! I used to love mangetout and I also love garlic, cashews and almonds although I think my favourite nut has to be pecans! LOL x


These plums have the carbs on the label: 8.8g per 100g and two of them is not far off 100g. Actually I ordered apricots which I prefer but Sainsbury's keep sending plums instead! 
I'm with you on Pecans, they are delicious.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - 3 mini chicken Empanadas from the local store, later found out that I'd bought them moments before the place was shut down by the county for a "rodent infestation".... Gotta be kidding pretty much every house here will have a rodent infestation this winter; good news that it's a sign of a good snow winter, the nights are already below freezing & will be constantly for the next 6 months.
D - 5 spice chicken with sesame-orange green beans..... our portions are usually adequate (long gone are the days when I cooked large meals which could feed an army) but it got stretched very thin when the wife invited 2 of our friends over for dinner & didn't bother telling me that we were having one guest until later in the afternoon, the other guest (a neighbor) was invited just before I started cooking yesterday evening


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs
L: Hovis low carb white toast
T: Slow cooked gammon & vegetable bake
Tea & water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee with double cream
9:20 - coffee with double cream
D - wholemeal roll with prawn mayo and a lotus
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee with double cream
4 pints water throughout the day
10pm - mcvities digestive x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & cheese omelette.
L: Tuna & coleslaw.
D: Beef casserole with 1 small dumpling
Pud: Peaches & custard.
Being a Thursday, I was at my Bruv's.  I told him I have my HbA1c in the morning, so need to behave myself.  Dinner was acceptable, but I was worried about pud.  Still ate it though & had a glass of wine to compensate.  2hrs after was 5.4.


----------



## Ditto

Radders said:


> I must be missing something but I can't see a spike here?


No, you're quite right. It's when I see an '8' I just don't like it, but it didn't go up by that much from the previous number. Thank you for pointing this out, it's the original numbers I need to get down. 

_I'm doing SlimFast from tomorrow, not because I'm fed-up of Atkins foods but because I messed the grocery budget up again and I have SlimFast in but not that much else till pension day on Tuesday. _

Thursday: Weight: 215.8 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.3@ 7.34am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Small Can Pork, 2 Fried Eggs, 2 Tomatoes, bit of Onion.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Lunch:
Cold Cuts (roast turkey with stuffing, roast pork, roast beef) and Spicy Sweetfire Baby Beetroots (4 in a pack) _Do they grow it like this or is stuff added?_
Pint Water
BG: 6.5@ 2.10pm
Dinner:
Bacon and Cabbage _with a very lot of butter! Too much!!_
Pint Water.
BG: 7.1@ 10.02pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 slices of Burgen toasted.
L: Tuna salad
D: Fish & chips from the chippy
Pud: cream filled chocolate brownie
It was my day off diabetes as I had my HbA1c yesterday.


----------



## Radders

B: toasted Lidl high protein roll, half peanut butter and half buttter & marmite. 

Definitely keeps me going longer than the banana porridge but I do enjoy it. I need to think of ways of increasing the protein in the banana porridge significantly it seems since the Lidl roll plus peanut butter is about 35g. 

Banana porridge is only about 11g I reckon. I'd have to eat an awful lot of nuts to get that much protein! 

L: three cheddar pieces, Graze box (beetroot crisps and sunflower seeds), 9 bar

Pm snack: 2 plums

D: Indian takeaway: half a portion each of Chana sag, mushroom bhaji, cauliflower bhaji, 3 poppadums, just enough nan to wipe my plate clean. Couple of glasses of Pinot Grigio blush. 
The other half goes in the freezer for my dinner on Wednesday. 

Weekend after dinner treat: 3 dark Lindors


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Yes I googled it and its made basically the same way with pearl barley, is it nice? x


I really liked it, and i seemed to manage it without a big spike with strategic pre blousing.


----------



## Ditto

_My last day of real food for a while. Want to lose a stone for Christmas, so gonna do SlimFast. _

Friday: Weight: 216.4 Tum <50
BG: 6.9@ 5.57am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Bit of Spam, Liver Sausage, 2 Fried Eggs, Tomato, Mayo.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Lunch:
Tuna Box Salad with Potato Salad. 
Pint Water
Snack: Bag Cashews. 
Dinner:
Ham Box Salad with Potato Salad.
Pint Water.
BG: 7.8@ 8.17pm
Supper: 2 Rashers Bacon, Scrambled Eggs, Broccoli, Butter.
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
~~~


----------



## Ditto

_Apologies for the double post...somebody post! I couldn't do one full day of SlimFast, I got into a food panic around five o'clock and not having much in health food-wise I had the same as Mum! _

Saturday: Weight: 215.0 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.5@ 9.39am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Chocolate shake, Tesco version of SlimFast.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 5.9@ 1.45pm
Lunch @ 1.49pm:
Strawberry shake, Tesco version of SlimFast.
Pint Water
BG: 6.0@ 4.59pm
Dinner:
2 Sunblest soggy thick white slices of bread (yuck) with best butter slathered on, corned beef on one and a fried egg on the other! (I was full after 3 bites but kept right on eating...)
Pint Water.
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
Supper: The last bit of corned beef at half eleven!
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on toast
L: Wasn't hungry so just had a few salt & vinegar peanuts & an Aussie's Bodies Protein bar.  They sell these in Home Bargains for 49p each.
D:  Forgot to get the pork belly out of the freezer, so had a sausage & bacon sarnie.
Pud: 2 choc & peanut butter cups.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out after having flu jab - 2 eggs, bacon, sausage, beans, tinned tomato, granary toast & tea
Snacked on some boursin on 3 sugar free digestives
T: At friends - asparagus wrapped in parma ham with a poached egg, chicken & bacon carbonara followed by cheese & biscuits (I didn't have biscuits) & copious amounts of red wine


----------



## SB2015

Having returned from Morocco I decided to try my hand at a tagine, to give OH a taste of what we had
- Lamb tagine (cooked very slowly for 2 hours) (no fruit in it)
- cucumber Arita
- carrots with caraway seeds
- Roasted butternut squash
- roasted potatoes cut up small

With all hat I still on
Y had 40 g CHO.  A bit higher than normal but well worth it.
Mmmmmmm


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - wholemeal edam toastie and coffee with double cream
9:20 - coffee with double cream
D - wholemeal roll with prawn mayo and a lotus
2:30 - coffee with double cream
T - smoked basa, 2 yorkies, asparagus, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee with double cream
3 pints water throughout the day
Today
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a coffee with double cream
9:20 - coffee with double cream
D - bacon and brown sauce on 2 slices wholemeal and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 pork sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, splash of milk
4 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Radders

B: peanut butter and banana butty on low carb gluten free bread from Morrison's (thought I'd try it as they didn't have the Burgen. Not recommended) 
L: quite a few salted peanuts
D:at Zizzi's: spicy nuts & chick peas, super zucca salad: Roasted butternut squash, goat's cheese, mint, courgette, lentils, green beans & salad leaves. Glass of red.


----------



## Vince_UK

Water with okra soaked overnight first drink of the day, with my perindopril
Breakfast
50gm Oatmeal, 50gm Blueberries with skimmed milk. Metformin 500g, (Garlic pill, Vitamin D pill, Macusave pill, Fish oil capsule. I have eliminated my usual Vit C effervescent tablet after reading some posts).
Lunch
100gm smoked salmom, 4 cherry tomatoes, approx 30 grm cheddar cheese , 2 hard boiled small free range eggs.,
Dinner
Sirloin steak 200gm, pan fried no oil just a little seasoning fat cut off.
3 spears of broccoli steamed.
Atorvastatin 20mg and Aspirin75mg before bed.
Through out the day iced water I keep in the fridge with one or two slices of lemon in to make it a little less boring.
After dinner a 4.7km walk.


----------



## Margaret Wilson

Again am I on the right place to ask question reg. Banana, had  half for breakfast on burgen (fasting as about 8) hour later it was"25" another hour later back down to 8 was this too extreme and does anyone know why?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I'm blaming the sossies Goosey. Also, I read higher on a Codefree. Excuses, excuses...
> 
> Thursday: Weight: 215.2 Tum 49 1/2
> BG: 7.8@ 6.36am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs, large can Tuna.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 7.6@ 1.13pm
> Lunch:
> 6 Sausages, lg Onion, Mushrooms baked altogether in the oven.
> Pint Water
> Dinner @ 6ish:
> 3 Lamb Chops.
> Pint Water.
> BG: 8.2@ 8.40pm
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~


@Ditto. My Codefree meter readings would always be 1-2mmols higher than my Contour TS meter ~ lately tho using the Contour, I've re-tested immediately after the first test using the same blob of blood and lo and behold its between 1-2mmols lower!! Make sense of that if you will!!! The only negative side to doing this is my test strips run out way before the next lot is due!!!


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out - egg, bacon, sausage, beans, hash brown, wholemeal toast & coffee
Some pistachios about 4pm
T: Roast pork, 2 roast potatoes, roast parsnips, carrot & turnip, gravy & 2 glasses of red wine.


----------



## Ljc

B. 3 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. Didn’t eat, coffee. 
D. Roast beef , 3 small halves of roast potatoes, cauliflower and a Coke Zero. 
S.  An apple and a tangerine. 
Water throughout the day. 
I totally forgot to have my Sunday treat, a peanut butter kit Kat, I’ll have that tonight -drool-


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon sarnie
L: Not a lot.  A few salt & vinegar peanuts & a low carb protein bar (strawberry cheesecake flavour)
D: Pork belly & stir fry
Pud: 2 choc & peanut butter cups


----------



## Kaylz

Margaret Wilson said:


> Again am I on the right place to ask question reg. Banana, had  half for breakfast on burgen (fasting as about 8) hour later it was"25" another later back down to 8 was this too extreme and does anyone know why?


Yes that spike is rather extreme and I would advise against having it again, bananas are full of carbs and sugar although some people can handle them, are you sure your finger was properly clean when you tested at 1 hour? x


----------



## Ditto

Margaret step away from the bananas!  One of the foods you definitely can't have apparently. Keep testing, it's the only way to go for us. There are lots of other things you can have instead, strawberries, blue berries? Try those for breakfast. My brother-in-law Type 2 has porridge and blueberries every morning. The porridge would spike me though, so I can't have it. Gonna try SlimFast porridge on Wednesday.

Jackie the Codefree always measures higher so I allow for that, but just now I measured 5.5 after a breakfast of four buttery white toasts with meat paste because I felt deprived last night (daft cow!) and I think I spiked and fell so that's not good, I must really be in 3 or 4s.  I don't like a rollercoaster. I know I'm allergic to bread and yet I keep having it. Agh.

Today I walked nearly 3 miles, it keeps the bg down.  

Sunday: Weight: 216.0 Tum 49 
BG: 7.3@ 6.11am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Chocolate Tesco SlimFast type milkshake with whole milk _(they advise skimmed which is rubbish so I'm having whole instead...I only like skimmed in tea.)_
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 6.0@ 11.42am
Lunch:
Strawberry Tesco SlimFast type milkshake with whole milk.
Pint Water
Dinner:
Lg Can Tuna over 1/4 Cheddar Cheese melted over a huge plate of Spaghetti _(one of my fave meals which I don't usually have now)._
Pint Water.
BG: 7.6@ 7.51pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee, milk
9:20 - cup of coffee, milk
D - wholemeal roll with tuna, mayo and spring onion and a lotus
2ish - cup of coffee, milk
T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, dollop of mayo, mcvities digestive and 1 square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee, milk x


----------



## Radders

Margaret Wilson said:


> Again am I on the right place to ask question reg. Banana, had  half for breakfast on burgen (fasting as about 8) hour later it was"25" another hour later back down to 8 was this too extreme and does anyone know why?


Hi Margaret, it could be the banana. Don't be too quick to ditch them though if you enjoy them, especially on the basis of one high reading. You might be able to tolerate them if you eat them with something to slow down the digestion of the sugar, such as nut butter or cream. You might get away with half a smaller banana or a less ripe one, or eating them later in the day, or after some protein. One spike isn't enough evidence to say "never"!


----------



## Radders

B: small banana with peanut butter between two low carb tortillas

Snack before exercise: Nature Valley salted caramel bar

Snack during exercise (12 mike bike ride): half a Caribbean rum cake.

D: Home made low carb pizza I froze earlier with salad. Piece of home made low carb raspberry cheesecake.

Weekend treat: half a bar of  Italian Venchi chocolate bought in Covent Garden. My mouth is watering thinking about all my food yesterday!


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Milky coffee 
B: Bacon & egg muffin
L: Hovis Low carb wholemeal butty with cheddar cheese spread
T: Dolmio mushroom, garlic & white wine chicken tray bake with fine beans
Tea & sparkling water throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> Weekend treat: half a bar of Italian Venchi chocolate


I've been looking at their stuff online and it looks so good!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B:  Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L:  Small bag of pork scratchings & a Nature Valley Protein bar
D: Beef stew with butternut squash, swede, sweet potato & broccoli.
Pud:  Choc eclair.


----------



## Ditto

I have come to the conclusion that if I stick to SlimFast my numbers will be perfect...shame I want to eat the hind leg of a donkey.

Monday: Weight: 215.6 Tum 49 
BG: 7.0@ 5.41am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
4 Meat Paste Toasts_ (I have such chavvy tastes in food! No Cordon Bleu for me!!)_
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 5.5@ 11.53am
Lunch:
Strawberry Tesco SlimFast type milkshake with whole milk.
Pint Water
BG: 5.7@ 4.11pm
Dinner:
Chocolate Tesco SlimFast type milkshake with whole milk and later about four spoonfuls of Mum's ready meal which she said was bland and tasted like nectar to me...
Pint Water.
BG: 5.8@ 10.00pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Vince_UK

What did I eat today?
Total disaster.
Breakfast
50g oatmeal 50g Blueberries skimmed milk--that was ok become my staple here
Lunch
100gm smoked salmon, 5 cheery tomatoes, 30 gram VERY expensive cheddar cheese and 2 small boiled eggs. That was ok. again become my staple.
Didn't finish until to late to eat so walked around a supermarket but couldn't find anything only tuna in vegetable oil so decided to give that a miss.
Walked past a McDonalds and a Pizza and all my fav Chinese restaurants  that was hard.
Decided just to have something totally vile and safe I guess
2 small eggs scrambled, 3 cherry tomatoes and 4 spears of understeamed cauliflower.
OOOOO I mourn the days when  would just order a double Aberdeen Angus bacon and cheese burger from Burger KIng and fries (very popular in Shanghai)
and a smoothie. Need better planning for tomorrow. Life is cruel....


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have read that that Type 2 diabetes is now becoming a big problem in China, especially since western food became very popular.


----------



## Margaret Wilson

Am I answering in right place. Decided to try banana again!!!! Maybe later as I had very bad day (out for lunch)!!!! I feel as though I eat too much when I read peoples menu for the day. E.g again 
B.....1sl burgen toast boiled egg
L....half tin salmon,coleslaw,tomato,cucumber plus pear
One sq  dark choc.
D....chicken,Brussels sprouts,green beans,beetroot
Another 2pieces dark choc.
 Am I overeating as a diabetic?


----------



## Margaret Wilson

The above is a good day!!!!!!!!!!!! (I also had an oatcake that day).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Margaret Wilson said:


> Am I answering in right place. Decided to try banana again!!!! Maybe later as I had very bad day (out for lunch)!!!! I feel as though I eat too much when I read peoples menu for the day. E.g again
> B.....1sl burgen toast boiled egg
> L....half tin salmon,coleslaw,tomato,cucumber plus pear
> One sq  dark choc.
> D....chicken,Brussels sprouts,green beans,beetroot
> Another 2pieces dark choc.
> Am I overeating as a diabetic?


Definitely not over eating.  Sounds a good menu to me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I have read that that Type 2 diabetes is now becoming a big problem in China, especially since western food became very popular.


HUGE prroblem Mark. At least 25% of people and I would guess much higher, knowing how statistics here are manipulated.  I would tend to lean towards the vast quantities of rice, noodles etc they eat  as well as the rise in western food type consumption.  Ihave a friend who has 2 Uncles and they are countryside people who have never left their village or even seen a westerner never mind eat western food and they are both type 1 diabetic. This is very common. High Carb Diets. People know that but take no action because the economic constraints mean they have to eat rice and noodles every meal daily. Obesity in general especiailly amongst the kids, is really a big issue.
When I speak to people here about it they just shrug their shoulders and state that having diabetes is not a real problem and that many here have it. EVERYTHING is blamed on the West and its corupting influence.
Ignorance is bliss


----------



## scousebird

Tea 
Milky coffee
B: Bacon butty on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread
L: Broccoli & stilton soup, salami, mixed berries & Light & Free yogurt
T: Roast pork leftover from Sunday dinner, new potatoes, sprouts & carrots, gravy. Coffee.
Tea & water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on toast
L: Chicken tikka with a mustard mayo dip
D: Pork schnitzel (crumbed using a milled superseed mix), peas & veg chips
Pud:  Aussie Bodies protein bar


----------



## clive555555

I enjoyed for breakfast, 40 grams Scotts Porridge with water, baked apple with All spice and Ginger.
Lunch:- Bowl of cherry toms, 2 carrots, half a curly lettuce, stick of celery, 50grams of shredded beetroot.
Dinner:- 400 grams steamed mushrooms, 160grams Brocolli, 100 grms steamed carrots, two sticks of steamed celery and a steamed onion + a bowl of cherry toms.
All flavoured with No Salt, Vegetarian Soya Sauce. Cheers I enjoyed that, clive55555


----------



## Vince_UK

Clive a question if I may. How long does it take to steam mushrooms and it is better to cut them or do them whole? Same question for a steamed onion, actually sounds delicious.


----------



## Greymouser

I have another question for you Clive too, if you do not mind, where do you get your no salt Soya sauce? I have seen replacement options, but not actual Soya Sauce.


----------



## clive555555

Hi Vince 30 minutes Mushrooms and anything else. I use big firm mushrooms, (sometimes de-stalk them) small onion about the size of a ping pong ball. 400 grams of Mushrooms = 28calories O CARBS, always have a bowl of  raw cherry tomatoes on the side. Peel the celery first, the "piano wires don't cook" I imagine I'm having a nice big plate of Pasta and Pasta Sauce but without the Calories and Carbs. Hope you still full of beans. Cheers clive55555


----------



## clive555555

Greymouser said:


> I have another question for you Clive too, if you do not mind, where do you get your no salt Soya sauce? I have seen replacement options, but not actual Soya Sauce.


Hi Grey Mouser Sorry but that was suppose to read " No Salt Vegetarian Worcestor Sauce" Cheers clive55555


----------



## Greymouser

Damn shame that Clive! Wish I could find a low salt Soya Sauce!


----------



## Vince_UK

clive555555 said:


> Hi Vince 30 minutes Mushrooms and anything else. I use big firm mushrooms, (sometimes de-stalk them) small onion about the size of a ping pong ball. 400 grams of Mushrooms = 28calories O CARBS, always have a bowl of  raw cherry tomatoes on the side. Peel the celery first, the "piano wires don't cook" I imagine I'm having a nice big plate of Pasta and Pasta Sauce but without the Calories and Carbs. Hope you still full of beans. Cheers clive55555


Thanks Clive, I am going to try that this weekend. I need a tasty change and that sounds really cool.


----------



## Ditto

Margaret Wilson said:


> Am I overeating as a diabetic?


Dunno, what did your measurements say? If you don't spike then I'd say go for it.


----------



## clive555555

Hi Ditto, Think of it has a LOW CARB AKINS, with tomatoes, steamed bacon, and poached egg. Met a lady the other day who took a form of insulin (No Hearing Aids) but I don't think she was Type 1, her problem she couldn't eat, had no appetite and never had Breakfast, she was spiking all the time and not adjusting her insulin, I was going to suggest an Akins Diet, it's great to get people, cooking and eating again. Mick Jagger of the Rolling Stones started on it when first became popular, first time he'd bought and cooked his own food, now he's a health freak, so be careful. Best of Luck all the best clive55555


----------



## Vince_UK

clive555555 said:


> Hi Ditto, Think of it has a LOW CARB AKINS, with tomatoes, steamed bacon, and poached egg. Met a lady the other day who took a form of insulin (No Hearing Aids) but I don't think she was Type 1, her problem she couldn't eat, had no appetite and never had Breakfast, she was spiking all the time and not adjusting her insulin, I was going to suggest an Akins Diet, it's great to get people, cooking and eating again. Mick Jagger of the Rolling Stones started on it when first became popular, first time he'd bought and cooked his own food, now he's a health freak, so be careful. Best of Luck all the best clive55555


Steamed bacon actually sunds interesting Clive. 30 minutes again?


----------



## Vince_UK

I am posting this today because I am 7 hours ahead at the moment. This means in 2 hours it will be my tomorrow so now will be my yesterday but still your today.
Breakfast my staple 50gm each oatmeal and blueberries with skimmed milk
Lunch again my staple 100gm smoked salmon 4 cherry tomatoes 2 small hard boiled eggs and small piece of VERY EXPENSIVE imported cheddar cheese.
Dinner 200gm sirloin steak which I managed to cook to perfection, 3 steamed broccoli spears and 2 tablesspoons (big ones) of baked beans. Fat cut off but I fried the fat in the pan instead of using any oil again.
Reading pre meal 4.6, the best I have ever had.
Post meal reading 5.3
Ain't gonna complain at that
Across 3 days the lowest reading has been 4.6 with the highest at 5.5 giving a 3 day daily average of between 5.1 to 5.18.
Seeing as 3 weeks ago my reading was 7.8 I am fairly satisfied so far.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Nice one, Vince.  Your'e doing well.  I can't have porridge, sends my BG sky high.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> I am posting this today because I am 7 hours ahead at the moment. This means in 2 hours it will be my tomorrow so now will be my yesterday but still your today.


Oh, you are killing me..... It's like communicating with my family.....
Brother 1 +12
Brother 2 +10
cousins  +0
Me -8


----------



## clive555555

Vince_UK said:


> Steamed bacon actually sunds interesting Clive. 30 minutes again?


30 mins YES. Or try Bacon Joint, steam or boil, cut some off each day, Good cooking cheers clive55555


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> I've been looking at their stuff online and it looks so good!  x


It is very, very rich and delicious.


----------



## JimPD

B: Small bowl Tesco 'Finest' 7 nut Granola / semi-skimmed milk. 1 x Mini babybel cheese
L: Salad with Egg mayonnaise & mackerel fillet. Few olives. 
Small pot mixed nuts / raisins
D: Steak, Stilton stuffed mushrooms x 3, Beans, carrots, broccoli, baby sweetcorn (and a very small portion of oven baked chips)
3 squares Lindt 90% chocolate
2 glasses red wine with / after D, Several black coffees during the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Milky coffee
B: Chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs
L: Out with a friend - ham butty on seeded bread
T: Bolognese with wholemeal pasta - 2 glasses of vin rouge 
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice of buttered toast
L: Home mad veg soup & a protein roll (soup contained sweet potato, butternut squash, leeks, onion, carrots, swede & another squash that I roasted then added to soup).
D: Chicken ratatouille.
Pud: A salted caramel Nature Valley Protein bar.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, I have just had my todays lunch today which is your todays breakfast.
Decided to try the company supplied FREE Chinese lunch.
I like FREE!!!
This consisted of small portions of ( and I mean small ),
Stir fried shreds of potatoes mixed with beansprouts, Fried tofu with chillies and soy sauce (absolutely delicious) a fried egg with soy sauce and 2 small dumplings with some meat inside (don't ask what it was I have no clue and shudder to guess).
Totally loved the nice spiciness of it for a change instead of my bland staples.
Pre-meal 5.3
Post-meal, 2 hours, 6.0
Within the range 4-7
Not unhappy with that although a little higher than I would wish.
Everyday the food is different here so I guess everyday the reading will vary but not drastically.
So avoiding the rice, of which there is 25 tons with the meal, I should be ok.
 I am getting there.
If i cut out any further shredded pots I should be fine.
So an added benefit, I can have my staple lunch menu of smoked salmon for dinner so I don't have to think about that tonight.
Onwards and Upwards.


----------



## Mark Parrott

5.3 to 6.0 is nothing, Vince.  All meters have a 10% tolerance (older ones were 15%) which means 5.3 & 6.0 could actually be almost the same reading.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> 5.3 to 6.0 is nothing, Vince.  All meters have a 10% tolerance (older ones were 15%) which means 5.3 & 6.0 could actually be almost the same reading.


PHEW!!!!!
Authentic Chinese Nosh --------- Here I come.
On Friday, I am going to go to my fav Sichuan Restaurant here in Shanghai
I will have
Dragon peppers stir fried in chillie and garlic
Black Fungus  with Chillies and vinegar
A HUGE pork spare rib in Chillie and Garlic
AN Omelette with spring onions.
And
Spicy Chillie stir fried beef (well supposed to be beef).
The beauty of eating Chinese food here is that you can order 1 dish of any food and 2 people can share.
Using chopsticks means you don't fill your mouth full as you would do with a spoon for example and you can eat sparingly, so you only eat what you want.
Will test before and after and if the results are fine I will say bye bye to 24/7 bland food.
Also eating out here,  5 or 6 dishes, is not expensive. A meal like that for 2 people sharing, and the portions are big, would cost less than £10 for 2
I want eat also Pickled fish in spicy soup. ----Wonderfu stuff but no dim sum and dumplings or the wonderful Chinese deep fried mince burgers in a crispy pasty packet.
I am drooling.


----------



## Radders

B: one protein Weetabix, 15g Lizi's protein Granola, ground flaxseeds, soya milk- very filling. 
L: Graze box consisting of seeds. Somehow I always manage to spill these. 9 bar pumpkin flavour. 
Afternoon snack to ward off hypo on cycle home via the diabetes clinic: tiny apple and Alpen light bar
Dinner: warmed up Indian leftovers: Chana sag, mushroom and cauliflower bhaji all mixed together with a microwaved poppadum, followed by a piece of my home made low carb raspberry cheesecake and a square of dark chocolate. 
Supper: small bag sweet and salty popcorn


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon, scrambled eggs, chia pudding
L: Corned beef & tomato butty on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin bread, melon & a light & free yogurt.
T: Sausage, mushroom & oregano (a recipe from my new Good Food Low Carb recipe book) & some tiny new potatoes. Water.
Tea throughout the day and a milky coffee.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice buttered toast
L: 1 pack of Sainsbury's cocktail sausages & 1 pack Sainsbury's coconut & lime covered chicken pieces & a garlic mayo dip
Snack: Nature Valley salted caramel protein bar
D: Sausage, gammon, egg, pineapple ring, peas, mushrooms & chips
Pud:  Christmas pudding & cream.  Yes, Christmas pudding.

I didn't test before meal, but when I got home from my Bruv's 2 1/2 hours later, I was 5.6.  Dread to think what I was after an hour.


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> Pud: Christmas pudding & cream. Yes, Christmas pudding.


Yummy


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - wholemeal edam toastie and a cup of coffee
9:20 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and spring onion  and a lotus
2ish - cup of coffee
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
3 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Beck S

Oo, I'll play too!

B: Egg on wholemeal toast and two rashers of back bacon
L: Hovis Low Carb Seed bread sandwich with laughing cow, a slice of corned beef and a sliver of chutney.  4 cherry tomatoes and a packet of Wotsits.
D: Grilled pineapple, topped with beefburger, bacon (both grilled), cheese, lettuce and sliced gherkin.
2 cups of tea, 2 coffee
1 Nature Valley Almond and Coconut Protein bar.


----------



## Radders

B: two slices toasted Warburton's gluten free bread (high happens to be low carb), one with peanut butter and the other a very thin scrape of Nutella
Mid morning after a meeting on another site and before cycling up a very big hill: small banana
L: Graze box: the sea salt & vinegar one; Aldi peanut and dark chocolate bar
Afternoon: two plums

D: pasta bake I made yesterday and warmed up, made with low carb proto-pasta, onions, peppers, mushrooms and Coop creamy tomato pasta bake sauce (9.5g carbs in 1/4 jar), topped with mature cheddar and accompanied by broccoli. Last of the raspberry low carb cheesecake :-(


----------



## Ditto

I've gone off the rails but will post anyways, tell the truth and shame the devil. On the SlimFast tomorrow if I can...another really bad day today. Gained weight and _expanded_, totally self inflicted.

Thursday: Weight: 217.0 Tum <50 
BG: 6.9@ 7.07am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Crusty white bread slathered in butter, 1/2 jar beetroot, 1/2 jar peanut butter, Scotch Egg.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 7.6@ 10.52am
Lunch:
Club Biscuits (Mint), 1/2 Twix, 1/2 Bounty, Crusty white bread slathered in butter thickly spread with Strawberry Jam _(why? I'm not even mithered for chocolate!) _
No water because I can't drink when I'm inhaling simple rubbish carbs.
Dinner:
Steak&Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas, Gravy, 1 slice bread and butter, _and I finished off Mum's too!_ 
Bit of water.
BG: _No way am I gonna measure!_
Forgot my Pint of Water and Levothyroxine. 
~~~

Wednesday: Weight: 217.4 Tum 50 
BG: 7.0 @ 6.15am
Breakfast:
Mug Tea with Whole Milk (yuck) with Peanut Butter Sarnies and a Fried Egg. 
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 6.5 @ 11.11am
Lunch:
4 Large. Minted Lamb Chops.
Dinner:
Pulled Pork Roll (like Sausage Roll but Pork), 1/2 Jar Beetroot, Crusty Bread with Lurpak and Meat Paste, a bit of Jelly with Raspberries in it. 
BG: 8.7 @ 12.04 pm
Pint of Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~

Tuesday: Weight: 215.2 Tum 49
BG: 6.5 @ 4.35am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
4 Paste Toasts, 1 Fried Egg.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 5.8 @ 1.09pm 
Lunch:
Steak&Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas, Gravy, 3 slices bread and butter.
Dinner:
Lg Can Tomato Soup, Peanut Butter Sarnies.
BG: 9.5 @ 12.25am
Pint of Water and Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> I've gone off the rails but will post anyways, tell the truth and shame the devil. On the SlimFast tomorrow if I can...another really bad day today. Gained weight and _expanded_, totally self inflicted.
> 
> Thursday: Weight: 217.0 Tum <50
> BG: 6.9@ 7.07am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Crusty white bread slathered in butter, 1/2 jar beetroot, 1/2 jar peanut butter, Scotch Egg.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 7.6@ 10.52am
> Lunch:
> Club Biscuits (Mint), 1/2 Twix, 1/2 Bounty, Crusty white bread slathered in butter thickly spread with Strawberry Jam _(why? I'm not even mithered for chocolate!) _
> No water because I can't drink when I'm inhaling simple rubbish carbs.
> Dinner:
> Steak&Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas, Gravy, 1 slice bread and butter, _and I finished off Mum's too!_
> Bit of water.
> BG: _No way am I gonna measure!_
> Forgot my Pint of Water and Levothyroxine.
> ~~~
> 
> Wednesday: Weight: 217.4 Tum 50
> BG: 7.0 @ 6.15am
> Breakfast:
> Mug Tea with Whole Milk (yuck) with Peanut Butter Sarnies and a Fried Egg.
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 6.5 @ 11.11am
> Lunch:
> 4 Large. Minted Lamb Chops.
> Dinner:
> Pulled Pork Roll (like Sausage Roll but Pork), 1/2 Jar Beetroot, Crusty Bread with Lurpak and Meat Paste, a bit of Jelly with Raspberries in it.
> BG: 8.7 @ 12.04 pm
> Pint of Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~
> 
> Tuesday: Weight: 215.2 Tum 49
> BG: 6.5 @ 4.35am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> 4 Paste Toasts, 1 Fried Egg.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 5.8 @ 1.09pm
> Lunch:
> Steak&Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas, Gravy, 3 slices bread and butter.
> Dinner:
> Lg Can Tomato Soup, Peanut Butter Sarnies.
> BG: 9.5 @ 12.25am
> Pint of Water and Levothyroxine.
> ~~~


Beetroot & peanut butter together?  You have interesting combinations.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on toast.
L: A few peanuts & a chocolate protein bar (was just like a milky way).
D: Breaded fish, peas & oven chips
Pud: Sicilian lemon tartlet
Although I was being naughty, I still checked the carbs.  The fish was only 22g carb, which surprised me.  Pud was 30g carb.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> a chocolate protein bar (was just like a milky way).


Where were these from? Sounds right up my street! Lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Where were these from? Sounds right up my street! Lol x


Home Bargains.  We don't have one locally, so I stock up when I go over my Bruv's on a Thursday.  This particular one is a USN Low Sugar Protein Bar.  Might look on eBay to see if I can get a job lot.


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> I've gone off the rails but will post anyways, tell the truth and shame the devil. On the SlimFast tomorrow if I can...another really bad day today. Gained weight and _expanded_, totally self inflicted.
> 
> Thursday: Weight: 217.0 Tum <50
> BG: 6.9@ 7.07am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Crusty white bread slathered in butter, 1/2 jar beetroot, 1/2 jar peanut butter, Scotch Egg.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 7.6@ 10.52am
> Lunch:
> Club Biscuits (Mint), 1/2 Twix, 1/2 Bounty, Crusty white bread slathered in butter thickly spread with Strawberry Jam _(why? I'm not even mithered for chocolate!) _
> No water because I can't drink when I'm inhaling simple rubbish carbs.
> Dinner:
> Steak&Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas, Gravy, 1 slice bread and butter, _and I finished off Mum's too!_
> Bit of water.
> BG: _No way am I gonna measure!_
> Forgot my Pint of Water and Levothyroxine.
> ~~~
> 
> Wednesday: Weight: 217.4 Tum 50
> BG: 7.0 @ 6.15am
> Breakfast:
> Mug Tea with Whole Milk (yuck) with Peanut Butter Sarnies and a Fried Egg.
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 6.5 @ 11.11am
> Lunch:
> 4 Large. Minted Lamb Chops.
> Dinner:
> Pulled Pork Roll (like Sausage Roll but Pork), 1/2 Jar Beetroot, Crusty Bread with Lurpak and Meat Paste, a bit of Jelly with Raspberries in it.
> BG: 8.7 @ 12.04 pm
> Pint of Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~
> 
> Tuesday: Weight: 215.2 Tum 49
> BG: 6.5 @ 4.35am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> 4 Paste Toasts, 1 Fried Egg.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 5.8 @ 1.09pm
> Lunch:
> Steak&Kidney Pudding, Chips, Mushy Peas, Gravy, 3 slices bread and butter.
> Dinner:
> Lg Can Tomato Soup, Peanut Butter Sarnies.
> BG: 9.5 @ 12.25am
> Pint of Water and Levothyroxine.
> ~~~


You're very brave still recording it all let alone posting it. I have been a binger so I appreciate your position. Bet there are others reading your posts who do the same but aren't brave enough to post. Have you spoken to anyone about your binging? You might be able to get some support in managing it.


----------



## Radders

B: Ground flaxseeds soaked in soya milk, Lizi's high protein granola, Sainsbury's low sugar and salt Swiss style muesli.

Snack: Thai flavoured pea snacks

L: graze box with roasted butter beans and wild rice sticks, Nature Valley coconut & almond bar, pack of toasted seeds, three pieces mature cheddar

Snack: tiny apple, small banana before cycle home

D: Chinese takeaway: salt & pepper mushrooms, stir fried mange tout, pinot Grigio, chocolate eclair
Half a bar of Venchi orange filled dark chocolate - yum.


----------



## Vince_UK

Gonna try Clives steamed onions and mushrooms tonight with a sirloin, got them in the steamer now and the onion smells delicious.


----------



## Beck S

B: Sausage and bacon roll (white roll, in a rush)
L: Low Carb seeded bread sandwich with laughing cow, corned beef and marmite, peanuts, and strawberries.
D: Salad, lettuce, tomato, chedder and feta, grated carrot, pickles, grilled bacon and homemade croutons.
Chocolate eclair for dessert.


----------



## Vince_UK

My today's meals today because it will be my tomorrow soon 
B - 2 rashers bacon, 2 fried eggs, 2 tbs baked beans
L - 100gm Smoked salmon, 4 cherry tomatoes, 2 boiled eggs, 30gm cheddar cheese
D - 200gm sirloin steak fat off and used for pan, 6 midsized steamed mushrooms, 1 midsized steamed onion (delicious) and........2 tbs baked beans 
Thanks to Clive for introducing me to steamed onions.
Just update
Just taken my post meal test 
4.2
The lowest yet.
Taken 3 tests today
Post Breakfast 5.0
Pre dinner 4.6
Post dinner 4.2


----------



## Ditto

Radders said:


> You're very brave still recording it all let alone posting it. I have been a binger so I appreciate your position. Bet there are others reading your posts who do the same but aren't brave enough to post. Have you spoken to anyone about your binging? You might be able to get some support in managing it.


I was on that course with a view to bariatric after two years, but you start off with lectures and stuff. I was supposed to be eating 'normal' but how I'm supposed to do this when I'm a food addict I just don't know. I've never done 'normal' not even as a child. We didn't do the 3 meals a day thing. It's a quandary.

I had to give up the course because it was too many hours a week away from Mum. There was physio and everything. Really good. 

Friday: Weight: 216.6 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 6.6 @ 8.33am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Mug Coffee made with milk and a sweetener, 2 Fried Egg Sarnies.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: _Forgot! Should have taken it before I went to sons..._
Lunch:
Large Steak, Caramelised Onions, Tomato, Ear of Corn with Anchor Butter, Mayo.
Dinner:
2 Fried Egg Sarnies _(very late, too late really)._
Bit of water.
BG: 8.6 @ 12.17am
Mug Hot Water _(for indigestion)_ and Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Radders

Brunch: two placed eggs and a quorn sausage Pattie on a toasted Lidl high protein roll

Early Dinner (out): Tempura veg, red pumpkin curry, couple of glasses of rose, shared a plate of fresh fruit with OH. 

Battling high levels all evening, I think my infusion set had gone bad :-(


----------



## Ditto

An unbelievably disastrous day.  Upshot is I'm back on Atkins today. I dunno why I ever go off it, bit of a numpty here. 

Saturday: Weight: 218.2 Tum 50
BG: 6.6 @ 5.45am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Fruity SlimFast Porridge but made with whole milk not skimmed.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 10.3 @ 12.31pm_ (Really freaked me out, wonder if it was the porridge?)_
Lunch:
Strawberry Tesco (SlimFast type) Shake.
BG: 6.9 @ 3.32pm
BG: 6.0 @ 6.52pm
Dinner:
Ready Meal Chicken Curry Rice Chips Curry, 4 small Wholemeal Slices Bread with Lurpak then started pigging out, went all depressed, fed-up of the food fight it's exhausting...Club Biscuits, Chocolate finger biscuits, a Ginger biscuit, 3 Fruit Corners etc._ I really get on  my own last nerve, I don't even have a sweet tooth, I make myself eat it!_
_BG: Nope..._
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today's Consumption.
Thought I would try
B- Steamed Chinese Rice Flour Dumpling (bao zi), Blueberries. Disaster, levels raised from 4.2 to 7.1 post.
L- 2 Rashers Bacon, 2 Fried Eggs, 2 tbs Baked Beans. Post Level 4.2
D- Chinese meals consisting of 1/2 Roast Chicken with spices, Thinly Sliced Pork and Cucumber spicy Sichuan Sauce, Black Fungus in Spicy Vinegar, Stewed Chinese Flowering Cabbage.
Post meal reading 5.0
Water with sliced lemon in all day.
My average for today therefore, thanks to the delicious, yummy bao zi, was 7
Highest it has ever been so I guess they are off the list.
I used to sit and eat 6 at 1sitting with honey lol .
In hindsight, no wonder I was 105 kgs in July, now this morning 91.8.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin.
L: Snacked on nuts.
D: Chicken kebab with garlic mayo (no pitta) from kebab shop.
Pud: A Strawberry Cheescecake Protein bar,


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 1 slice Edam, cayenne infused butter and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal bacon and brown sauce sandwich and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2 mugs of water
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90% with a mug of water
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 1 slice Edam, cayenne infused butter and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal bacon and brown sauce sandwich and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
> 2 mugs of water
> T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90% with a mug of water
> After t - cup of coffee x


I like the sound of cayenne infused butter, do you make it yourself?


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> I like the sound of cayenne infused butter, do you make it yourself?


Yes sure do, it's its just butter mixed with cayenne pepper not really exciting but adds a nice kick to breakfast  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon butty
L: Tuna salad
Snack: Aussie Bodies dark choc & cranberry protein bar
D:  Roast chicken with home made stuffing, beans, peas, carrots & mashed squash with gravy
Pud:  Creme brulee tart.  Not too bad at 30g carb.


----------



## Ditto

Re-started pseudo Atkins. Feel better already.  Pseudo because I kind of do my own thing and don't follow the rules, that's why I don't lose weight. My portions are too large and I don't weigh foods. I need a decent scale and then will start doing this. A lot of food today...still hungry going to bed. 

Sunday: Weight: 216.8 Tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.2 @ 7.38am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Lg Can Tuna, 8 Button Mushrooms, Medium Tomato, Half a Large Red Onion.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: Forgot!
Bottle Water.
Lunch:
Pkt Chicken Slices (a lot, entire packet), Salad with more Onion and Tomato, Mayo.
Snack: Round Box Kraft Cheese Triangles. The whole box! _Not sure if allowed these but we're allowed cream cheese so this is cream cheese right?_
Dinner:
Lg Can Tuna, Salad possibly more onion and tomato!
Bottle Water.
Supper: 3 rashers Bacon and 2 Fried Eggs. 
BG: 7.2 @ 11.40pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Vince_UK

Today's Yesterday's for Tomorrow
B- 50gm oatmeal, 50gm blueberry, skimmed milk
Coffee black no milk or sugar when I got to office
l- Chinese free lunch box
Very small portions
Boiled cabbage (I think), Stir fried pork with some kind of green grass and chillie (was nice actually), Hard boiled egg, about 50 gm fatty  pork which was delicious.
No rice which constantly amuses my colleaques.
D- I had  my packed "lunch" in the office before I left so as not to eat to late.
2 small hard boiled eggs, 4 cherry toms, 1 segment cream cheese similar to Dairlylea, 1 tin Tuna in water.
Water all day
That''s my lot.


----------



## Radders

Brunch: veggie hot dogs in Warburton's gluten free bread. Did not enjoy it at all! Glad to see the back of that loaf and go back to the Burgen. 

Dinner: Thai curry made using a sauce in a jar from Lidl with baby purple, white & orange carrots, baby sweetcorn, green and yellow peppers, red onion, lots of mushrooms, quorn pieces and roasted cashews. Accompanied by cauliflower rice. Sadly the sauce wasn't up to the job and since i made enough for two meals I will be stirring in some cayenne pepper to the second instalment! Followed by strawberries and kiwi berries: first time I've seen these: they look like dark green bald gooseberries but taste like very ripe kiwi fruit. 
Three dark Lindors.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 1 slice edam, cayenne butter and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and spring onion and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, digestive biscuit and 1 square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Carolg

Everything dished up to me. Also salmon and spring onion fish cake with kale crumb when I was out for tea, not confessing to the mini pud of apple pie and custard shhh.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Protein Weetabix with nuts & seeds mix & full fat milk
L: Tuna salad
D: Spag  bol with courgetti spaghetti.  Apparently, Spiralizers are so last year now.
Pud: 2 choc & peanut butter cups (now with added cacoa nibs)


----------



## Beck S

Ditto said:


> Re-started pseudo Atkins. Feel better already.  Pseudo because I kind of do my own thing and don't follow the rules, that's why I don't lose weight. My portions are too large and I don't weigh foods. I need a decent scale and then will start doing this. A lot of food today...still hungry going to bed.


Good luck 

B: Bacon roll from Greggs
L: Low carb seed bread sandwich with cheese, corned beef, chicken, lettuce, and a smidge of pickle.  Packet of bacon flavour fries.  Packet of newly discovered salted caramel coconut chips from Holland and Barrett.  Really nice and really high in saturated fats too!!  Only having those every so often.  Can of Dr. Pepper Zero.
D: Chicken breast with parmesan, a couple of cherry tomatoes and touch of bacon.  Cauliflower cheese and three potato croquettes from M&S.
Snack: Salted caramel nature valley bar.


----------



## Vince_UK

Todays/Yesterday
B - Oatmeal and blueberries
Black coffee when arrived office
L- Intesting , Free Chinese factory lunch again
Stir fried celery and some "grass stuff", some tofu in a soy sauce (nice), stir fried pork and a type of green beans with a lot of green chillie and 2 "bits" of duck on the bone in a soy sauce. All small portions. meiyou mei fan (no rice).
D-1 boiled egg, tin of sardines in Olive Oil oil drained, 4 Cherry Toms and i segment Dairylea type cheese.


----------



## Radders

B: Lizi's high protein Granola and ground flaxseeds with soya milk
L: Graze box, Nature Valley almond and coconut protein bar, 3 pieces cheddar
Snack: apple, raisin box
D: large salad: Romaine, celery, grated carrot, raw beetroot, peppers, basil, ginger, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, olive oil, lemon juice, pine kernels, Parmesan, Edam. Quite a cheesey day. Square of 70% dark chocolate.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Berries & greek yogurt, M&S seeded bloomer slice toasted with NAS jam.
L: Tuna & sweetcorn wholemeal roll, strawberries & a light & free yogurt.
T: Mediterranean chicken one pot with a couple of slices of rye bread & butter. 
Tea & coffee throughout the day


----------



## Ditto

Never stopped eating all day! Agh.  At least I'll never suffer from Kwashiorkor (I just finished Make Room! Make Room!) 

Monday: Weight: 215.8 Tum 49
BG: 6.3 @ 7.44am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Lg Can Tuna, 8 Button Mushrooms, Tomato, Red Onion, Mayo.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 7.6 @ 11.53am
Snack: Pkt Turkey Slices_ (going round Tesco, felt peckish)._
Bottle Water.
Lunch:
3 Pieces Cold Chicken with Salad and Coleslaw. 
Snack: Carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese.
Dinner:
Punnet of Strawberries and half a carton Single Cream.
Bottle Water.
BG: 7.8 @ 9.47pm
Supper!!!
Ryvitas and Boursin Roulade cheese_ (my brother bought these items, how could I resist?)_
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Coffee
B: Berries & greek yogurt, 2 bacon & 2 scambled eggs
L: Tuna, sweetcorn wholemeal roll, 1 plum, some raspberries & a Light & Free yogurt
T: Smoked cod fishcake, peas & about a dozen mixed veg chips. A couple of bits of cheese afterwards.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. 5 Ryvita’s 2 had some cheese on, an apple and a Coke Zero. 
D. Sweet chilli beef and two spoonfuls of egg fried rice, was  but sooo nice, a Yakult and another Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day. Plus some unplanned but necessary snacks through the day too


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on low carb muffin
L: Ham sandwich & 'Banana Waffle' flavoured protein bar
D: Pork loin in blue cheese sauce with kale & chard
Pud: 1 choc & peanut butter cup
Also had a Blueberry Aussie Bodies protein bar before bed.  Was hungry after watching 'Bake Off'.


----------



## Beck S

B: 1 fried egg on wholemeal toast, 2 slices of bacon
L: Coleslaw with a tin of tuna and some grated cheese.  Packet of Wotsits, can of Tango Free

I was doing well until tea, which was a standard buffet type thing as I was out at a meeting.  So I had pastry, and it pushed my BG level up to 9.7 before bed.  That's the first thing that's really spiked me.  Which is sad because I love pastry.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Todays soon to be yesterdays
B - Usual Oatmeal and Blueberries
2 cups black coffee
L - Free  Factory lunch, see pic, the big brown thing is fish, well actually fish flavoured bones, the rest Seaweed, Stir fried pork with peppers and ginger and peas in their pods (pods get eaten). Where ths fish is the rice is usually for everyone else.
Must have been ok Pre readings 4.3, post 4.9
D - 200 gram sirloin steak, a few steamed mushrooms, steamed red onion  (which I am beginnging to really enjoy), and 2 spoons baked beans.
Water all day over 1 litre.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal toastie with cayenne butter, 1 slice edam & 1 slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg cayenne pepper and spring onion omelette and a lotus biscuit
2 - Cup of coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - cup of coffee
Also 2 pints of water so far x


----------



## declan88

Wow people are really going for this low carb thing aren,t they.

I had yesterday
2 crusty bread toast
3 cadburys fingers, oops.
Packet chicken soup and bread.  The soup was foul ;-), no really way too salty, no chicken either :-(
2 grilled curry powder seasoned lamb chops, a mixed veg tarka dhal, mixed rice.(I made it all myself.  I,ll give myself a gold star  *)
A glass of red wine


----------



## Radders

B: two slices Burgen toast, one with marmite, one peanut butter
L: graze box with spicy cashews, 9 bar
Snack: banana
D: rest of Monday's salad with quorn & mozzarella escalope. Gooseberry Irish Creamier yoghurt. Square of 70% dark chocolate


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Coffee
B: Berries & greek yogurt, 2 bacon & 2 scambled eggs
L: Tuna, sweetcorn wholemeal roll, 1 plum, some raspberries & a Light & Free yogurt
T: Smoked cod fishcake, peas & about a dozen mixed veg chips. A couple of bits of cheese afterwards.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## declan88

Wow, some interesting flavours there.  Cayenne butter for breakfast. Phwew, with corned beef.  Interesting.
And lotus biscuits - what are they and where could


Radders said:


> B: two slices Burgen toast, one with marmite, one peanut butter
> L: graze box with spicy cashews, 9 bar
> Snack: banana
> D: rest of Monday's salad with quorn & mozzarella escalope. Gooseberry Irish
> Creamier
> yoghurt. Square of 70% dark chocolate




If you threw a quart of Bailey's in with the desert, then you,d get a booseberry Irish creamier.  I made that up myself ;-)


----------



## declan88

Today
2 crusty toast 2grilled bacon, slice black pudding, cherry tomato of my tomato plant
Turkish coffee.(An ex from the Balkans showed me how)

Linseed soup (lovely!), Crusty bread and cold butter,mmmm

Deluxe fish pie (so so) and 150g broccoli(cooked 5' in mwave, came out like floppy leather)


----------



## Kaylz

declan88 said:


> Wow, some interesting flavours there. Cayenne butter for breakfast. Phwew, with corned beef. Interesting.
> And lotus biscuits - what are they and where could


They are a caramelised biscuit, rather tasty and if that is meant to read where could you get them lol, most of the supermarkets sell them  x


----------



## Radders

declan88 said:


> Today
> 2 crusty toast 2grilled bacon, slice black pudding, cherry tomato of my tomato plant
> Turkish coffee.(An ex from the Balkans showed me how)
> 
> Linseed soup (lovely!), Crusty bread and cold butter,mmmm
> 
> Deluxe fish pie (so so) and 150g broccoli(cooked 5' in mwave, came out like floppy leather)


Linseed soup? Is there anything else in it?


----------



## Ditto

I thought this was a naughty eating day until today happened! 

Tuesday: Weight: 217.2 Tum 50
BG: 7.6 @ 6.19am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Lg Can Tuna, 2 Scrambled Eggs, Tomato, Red Onion.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Bottle Water.
Lunch:
Rump Steak, Mushrooms, Tomato _(baked in the oven - divine!) _
Dinner:
2 Rashers Bacon, 2 Fried Eggs, half a Cabbage with butter on. 
BG: 6.1 @ 4.15pm
Bottle Water.
BG: Forgot and then left it too late...
Supper:
Pile of Ryvitas with butter and grated Cheddar piled over with half a Cucumber with salt on.
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Mark Parrott

May I ask, @Ditto, where do you get large tins of tuna from?  The one's I see are all the same size (the sort that come in packs).


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen with butter
L: Cheese sarnie
D: Chicken & chorizo kebabs & coleslaw
Pud: 1 choc & peanut butter cup (last one left)


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> May I ask, @Ditto, where do you get large tins of tuna from?  The one's I see are all the same size (the sort that come in packs).


Mark that's what I mean by a large can of Tuna as it's about 7oz if I remember rightly from Weight Watchers back in the early 1970s. You were allowed a large can at dinner (tea) but only a small 4oz can at lunch (dinner).  I've just realised you don't really see the small cans anymore!


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Mark that's what I mean by a large can of Tuna as it's about 7oz if I remember rightly from Weight Watchers back in the early 1970s. You were allowed a large can at dinner (tea) but only a small 4oz can at lunch (dinner).  I've just realised you don't really see the small cans anymore!


You do but they work out more expensive.


----------



## Vince_UK

clive555555 said:


> Hi Vince 30 minutes Mushrooms and anything else. I use big firm mushrooms, (sometimes de-stalk them) small onion about the size of a ping pong ball. 400 grams of Mushrooms = 28calories O CARBS, always have a bowl of  raw cherry tomatoes on the side. Peel the celery first, the "piano wires don't cook" I imagine I'm having a nice big plate of Pasta and Pasta Sauce but without the Calories and Carbs. Hope you still full of beans. Cheers clive55555


I have developed a sincere liking for steamed onions and mushrooms.
Really very nice Clive
Thanks for thr heads up


----------



## Beck S

B: Fried egg on wholemeal toast with 2 bacon and one sausage
L: 4 Ryvita Rye cakes with Halo Pineapple Ring (rye cakes were absolutely pointless, I may as well have just eaten the cheese on a piece of cardboard!) Packet of Wotsits, Almond and Coconut Nature Valley bar, Tango Free.
D: Roast chicken breast with tiny sausage and stuffing ball, carrot, potato and swede mash, runner beans and gravy.  Spiked from 5.1 before to 8.1 after so maybe not so much mash next time.
1 tea, 2 coffees, and a sugar free Werthers.


----------



## Vince_UK

B - Oatmeal ad Blueberries AGAIN
L -  See pic Boiled cabbage, stir fried Pork with peppers and bamboo, boiled egg in soy sauce, 2 tiny chicken legs
Pre 4.4 post 4.7 so again must have been alright.
D - Tin of Tuna, 4 cherry toms, 1 hard boiled egg, segment of cream cheese.


----------



## Mark Parrott

grovesy said:


> You do but they work out more expensive.


Just like the small tins of baked beans are more expensive that the big tins.


----------



## grovesy

Mark Parrott said:


> Just like the small tins of baked beans are more expensive that the big tins.


Never looked at small  tins of beans.


----------



## Radders

B: protein weetabix, low sugar and salt muesli, ground flaxseed and soya milk

L: Graze box, Aldi dark chocolate and peanut butter bar

Snack: two plums, raisin box before cycle ride home

D: home made cauliflower and cheddar soup with a slice of low carb bread. Mashed small banana with peanut butter stirred into full fat Greek yoghurt. Square of dark chocolate.


----------



## Amigo

B - 1 slice wholemeal toast with slice of turkey, mushrooms and a fried egg

L - corned beef and onion toastie with side salad and a latte

D- chicken dinner, small dumpling and 1 tablespoon mash, cabbage, carrots and peas, gravy

Snacks - 2 Lotus biscotti biscuits


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal toastie with a slice of and a slice of corned beef and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg spring onion and parmesan omelette and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 pints water so far x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Chocolate chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs
L: Ham butty on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin bread, mini babybel berries & Light & Free yogurt 
Small banana at 4.30ish
T: Smoked haddock & vegetable bake 
Tea, coffee & water throughout the day.


----------



## Ditto

You're all just so good and eat so sensibly! I wish I could do normal.  I'm not listing yesterday and today because it's too embarrassing.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> You're all just so good and eat so sensibly! I wish I could do normal.  I'm not listing yesterday and today because it's too embarrassing.



Confession Ditto, I didn’t post the Aero I had. Some days I wouldn’t dare post my food intake either. You’re only human hun!


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> You're all just so good and eat so sensibly! I wish I could do normal.  I'm not listing yesterday and today because it's too embarrassing.


Always admired honesty as a human quality Ditto


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> Confession Ditto, I didn’t post the Aero I had. Some days I wouldn’t dare post my food intake either. You’re only human hun!


I went into double figures so thought sack it and had a cake then two slices toast. That was just today. I shan't mention the slab of Mars Bar cake I had yesterday. I've been to the chippy most days this week. I never normally go near that chippy although it's only across the road. I've gone bonkers!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ditto said:


> You're all just so good and eat so sensibly! I wish I could do normal.  I'm not listing yesterday and today because it's too embarrassing.



You should see what I eat on a night shift  at least I can cover it with insulin. I had sausage and chips tonight when I took the kids bowling, very nice it was too


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I went into double figures so thought sack it and had a cake then two slices toast. That was just today. I shan't mention the slab of Mars Bar cake I had yesterday. I've been to the chippy most days this week. I never normally go near that chippy although it's only across the road. I've gone bonkers!



Food isn’t always just about eating though Ditto. It usually has psychological drivers and many of us reach for some kind of ‘crutch’ when we hit a rough patch. You know what you’re doing and you know you can sort it. Sometimes when we get really fed up or under pressure, we almost subconsciously punish ourselves with treats we don’t need. You’ll get back on track because you actually want to. I’ve had a few double figures this week too!  It’s harder for us that are ‘flying without a net!’.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thursday is my naughty day (for dinner, anyway)

B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with ground linseed, nut mix, double cream & full fat milk (ooh, that was nice!)
L: Cheese sarnie & an Aussie Bodies blueberry protein bar
D: Cottage pie (mash potato topping) with peas & carrots
Pud:  An individual chocolate & cream dessert.
Glass of red wine.


----------



## Radders

B: Lidl high protein roll with butter, marmite & crunchy peanut butter (the sort that's just scrunched up peanuts). Used an extended bolus on the pump to cover this as protein affects my levels.  Three prunes as my level was too low to cycle to work.

Mid morning: small apple. I get the ones marketed for kids' packed lunches.

L: cheddar, graze box: the one with wild rice sticks. I only have the ones with 15g carbs or less normally and this one is 16g. Nature Valley salted caramel protein bar.

Afternoon before cycle home: small banana

Snack while waiting for dinner: salted peanuts and a handful of pecans

D: stir fried onion, pepper, mushroom and chilli flakes with Quorn garlic and wild parsley sausages, half a crispy baked potato skin (my OH eats the inside), broccoli, roasted baby aubergines. The aubergines were an experiment I won't be repeating. Somehow I thought baby ones might taste better than the large ones but they don't.
Plum and pear Irish Creamier yoghurt.
Square of dark chocolate.

Glass of instant "sangria" to celebrate half term: red wine with Fanta zero. 

Snack: Lidl posh cheddar & onion crisps. I don't normally indulge when my OH is snacking but these looked so nice I decided to treat myself.


----------



## Beck S

@Radders well done for trying the aubergines.  I had them once and thought they were rank!

B: Fried egg on wholemeal toast, 2 slices on bacon
L: 2 'New Yorker' sausages from the Tesco hot counter, Wotsits, Marmite cheese, Nature Valley salted caramel protein bar.
D: Nachos, with bbq chicken pieces and half an orange pepper.  Experiment to see whether they would cause me to spike, but I went from 6.0 before, to 7.3 2 hours after, so I'm really happy with that.  An experiment that I am happy to repeat!
1 tea, 2 coffee, a couple of glasses of Tovali squash.


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> I went into double figures so thought sack it and had a cake then two slices toast. That was just today. I shan't mention the slab of Mars Bar cake I had yesterday. I've been to the chippy most days this week. I never normally go near that chippy although it's only across the road. I've gone bonkers!



Bloody hell, how do you manage living across the road from one? I doubt I could and all my hard work would be quickly undone!

I will join in here, for what it is worth. Yesterday I had:

B: One quarter of a Tesco Spanish omelette; ( 16.3 g of C ) a packet of salt and vinegar crisps and a smallish apple.
L: Handful of salted peanuts. ( About 50g )
Afternoon snacks: Several cherry tomatoes and a packet of prawn cocktail crisps. ( Naughty! )
D: Tesco bubble and squeak and seven Vegan Meatballs from Asda.

Sugar free Iron Bru and about three litres of water throughout the day.

Yes, I am a crispaholic; especially salt and vinegar. Yes, I really do need to do more home cooking, bubble and squeak is easy to make!


----------



## Vince_UK

My today's
B - Oatmeal and blueberries
2 Small cups black coffee when I got to the office
L- See pic, Stir fried peas with pods, tofu with some grass stuff no idea what it was, Stir fried Liver and Cauli, chillies  nice and spicy, a thin pork loin chop in soy sauce coating.
Again must have been ok pre 4.5, post 5.0
D- tin of sardines in olive oil, oil drained, 4 cherry toms, segment cream cheese.
Took longer to  open the tin of sardines than it took to eat them.
2 litres water all day .


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee.
L. Not hungry , a Coke Zero. 
D.  I was sooooo naughty . A luscious large jacket potato, dripping with butter, with loads of strong cheese,and  another Coke Zero, you really don’t want to know how much insulin that needed , but pleased to say my calculation was spot on. 

Water throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal toastie with cayenne butter, 1 slice edam and 1 slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg cayenne omelette and a row of G&B's Velvet Edition Dark Mint
2 - cup of coffee, milk
T - pork steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - cup of coffee
2 pints of water so far x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, 
L: Ham butty on Hovis low carb white, mini babybel, a few pork scratchings
2 gin & slimlines
T: 3 pieces of southern fried chicken (oven baked), mixed veg chips & 2 tsp coleslaw, 2 glasses of vino
Tea throughout the day


----------



## Ditto

Greymouser said:


> Bloody hell, how do you manage living across the road from one? I doubt I could and all my hard work would be quickly undone!


It's horrendous, every time I pop into the supermarket it's temptation. The chippy is part of it, at the end. The smell is just so alluring. 

Gone bonkers again today, started the day with Spam butties, then had a SlimFast for lunch (I know!) and then as I was passing I nipped in Tesco and got some Frank's Diabetic Ice Cream, I so wish I didn't know about that  so had half a tub of that as soon as I got to sons, then nothing till teatime and have been pigging out ever since. Not even gonna attempt to measure my bg, not after Steak and fried rice - Mum's left over dinner - one coconut cake with a jammy inside - then three toasts with jam on. Nothing to drink of course. I never want to drink. I made myself have a pint with fibre first thing and then a pint with my meds and then forgot to drink till 8 o'clock. I just never want to drink. Weird! If I have a cup of tea after two mouthfuls I've had enough. I wish it was the other way around with the food and drinks.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - wholemeal toastie with cayenne butter, 1 slice edam and 1 slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg cayenne omelette and a row of G&B's Velvet Edition Dark Mint
> 2 - cup of coffee, milk
> T - pork steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently - cup of coffee
> 2 pints of water so far x


I am going to try that cayenne butter when i get back Kaylz. Sounds interesting


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> It's horrendous, every time I pop into the supermarket it's temptation. The chippy is part of it, at the end. The smell is just so alluring.
> 
> Gone bonkers again today, started the day with Spam butties, then had a SlimFast for lunch (I know!) and then as I was passing I nipped in Tesco and got some Frank's Diabetic Ice Cream, I so wish I didn't know about that  so had half a tub of that as soon as I got to sons, then nothing till teatime and have been pigging out ever since. Not even gonna attempt to measure my bg, not after Steak and fried rice - Mum's left over dinner - one coconut cake with a jammy inside - then three toasts with jam on. Nothing to drink of course. I never want to drink. I made myself have a pint with fibre first thing and then a pint with my meds and then forgot to drink till 8 o'clock. I just never want to drink. Weird! If I have a cup of tea after two mouthfuls I've had enough. I wish it was the other way around with the food and drinks.


Ditto, you are  brilliant. I know I shouldn't chuckle but your food posts  here are works of poetic genius. Sorry but this one had me in stitches. It's not what you say it's the way you say it as an old Irish comic used to say. Wonderful.


----------



## Ljc

B. So hungry, so had 3 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a coffee. 
L. Not hungry .
D. Butter roast chicken, peas, a few new potatoes and a Coke Zero. 
Before bed , 2 choc and ginger bikkies , it should have only been one but that would have left one all by itself, and I just couldn’t be that cruel. 

Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Todays
B - 2.5 rashers of bacon fried in its own fat (don't as why 2.5 it's complicated),  a perfect 2 free range egg omelette cooked in the bacon fat, AND 2 tbs baked beans.
2 cups black coffee
L- 100 gr smoked salmon, 5 of the smallest cherry toms I have ever seen and segment cream cheese.
D - 250 grams diced chicken breast in a spicy coating done in the Actifry, steamed red onion and 5 button steamed mushrooms.
All cooked to perfection for a change.
Water all day with a lemon squeezed in.
That's me done.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal toastie with a slice edam and a slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg omelette and a row of G&B's velvet edition dark mint
2 - cup of coffee
T - smoked basa, 2 yorkies, asparagus, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 pints of water so far  x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My today's
> B - Oatmeal and blueberries
> 2 Small cups black coffee when I got to the office
> L- See pic, Stir fried peas with pods, tofu with some grass stuff no idea what it was, Stir fried Liver and Cauli, chillies  nice and spicy, a thin pork loin chop in soy sauce coating.
> Again must have been ok pre 4.5, post 5.0
> D- tin of sardines in olive oil, oil drained, 4 cherry toms, segment cream cheese.
> Took longer to  open the tin of sardines than it took to eat them.
> 2 litres water all day .



I need to move to Beijing!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Can't remember.  It was either toast or Protein Wheat biscuits.
L: 2 hot & spicy sausages fro Tesco hot counter
D: Pork stir fry
Pud:  A naughty chocolate tart & cream


----------



## Ditto

Vince_UK said:


> Ditto, you are  brilliant. I know I shouldn't chuckle but your food posts  here are works of poetic genius. Sorry but this one had me in stitches. It's not what you say it's the way you say it as an old Irish comic used to say. Wonderful.


Heh!  I'm trying to be perfectly serious. 

I've been good today after a fashion, I haven't had any of the trifle in the fridge or any of the various cakes family were chomping on going round M&S. I luvs M&S food. Fabulous. Oops, I tell a lie, great-niece left the end of a choux bun, she doesn't like the custard bit so I had that just because sister offered it to me. I think she could feel her bg rising so she offloaded onto me! We hates waste because we were brought up deprived. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. 

I'm going to be good this week, I've bought tons of fresh veg, cod, hollandaise sauce, tins salmon and tuna, eggs, Angus steak. I luvs Christmas vouchers. Struggling to drink again today. I thought diabetics liked to drink?


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday was a slightly bad day.:

B: Fried egg on wholemeal toast, two bacon and a sausage.
L: Low Carb Seed Hovis sandwich with laughing cow, ham, chicken and lettuce with a bit of chutney.  Wotsits, marmite cheese and an Atkins Chocolate Fudge bar (alright, but flipping expensive!)
D: Sausage and chips from the chippy.  Spiked before bed, although the last I checked was 8.8 about three and a half hours after.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I need to move to Beijing!


Come on down Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - wholemeal toastie with a slice edam and a slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg omelette and a row of G&B's velvet edition dark mint
> 2 - cup of coffee
> T - smoked basa, 2 yorkies, asparagus, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> 2 pints of water so far  x


Love Yorksihires Kaylz/ Do you make your own or buy the ready mades like i do? A roast dinner or lunch without the yorkies doesn't bear thinkin about..


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Love Yorksihires Kaylz/ Do you make your own or buy the ready mades like i do? A roast dinner or lunch without the yorkies doesn't bear thinkin about..



Never known them served with fish though but hey why not!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Never known them served with fish though but hey why not!


Nothing beats a little experimentation lol .
I have seen some lovely Yorkshire folk eat them seperately with milk. That just doesn't appeal to me at all. Now one or two or possibly 3 filled with gravy and  roast beef is a definite YES YES YES !!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 slices of burgen toasted
L: Scotch egg (proper one, not a low carb one)
D: Fish & chips from chippy.  Not my fault!  The chicken didn't defrost in time!  I'll ignore that 9.6.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Love Yorksihires Kaylz/ Do you make your own or buy the ready mades like i do? A roast dinner or lunch without the yorkies doesn't bear thinkin about..


At the moment just getting the 12 pack from Tesco not bad at only 6.5g carb per yorkie  x


----------



## grovesy

Vince_UK said:


> Nothing beats a little experimentation lol .
> I have seen some lovely Yorkshire folk eat them seperately with milk. That just doesn't appeal to me at all. Now one or two or possibly 3 filled with gravy and  roast beef is a definite YES YES YES !!!!!


The true Yorkshire way is separate first with gravy.


----------



## Radders

Friday: half term, yay! 
B: whole pink grapefruit, large handful of Brazil nuts.
L: two pieces cheese on Burgen toast with tomato purée spread on the toast first, mature cheddar, cucumber slices. Small apple. 
D: no dinner as was on a Virgin train first class and the choice was an egg sandwich or nachos so I gave the egg sandwich to my OH. They also had fruit but it was nasty looking dark red apples or green bananas so I had a bag of crisps and a pack of dry roasted peanuts plus a 9 bar I had packed in anticipation of this. Plus two glasses of wine to make sure I got my money's worth! 

Yesterday:
Hotel breakfast: 2 fried eggs, mushrooms, grilled tomatoes, baked beans and a banana that was "too small to leave its mother" according to my OH.

Dinner (out at a Nepalese restaurant): poppadums, jack fruit curry, spinach.
I asked about the jack fruit and was told it wasn't sweet so thought I would try it. It had a very unusual texture for a fruit but seemed to absorb the delicious flavours of the sauce really well. It would have been rude to google it at the table but I did so afterwards and apparently it's quite carby at 19% but I had no noticeable spike at all so will be looking out for it again.


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> At the moment just getting the 12 pack from Tesco not bad at only 6.5g carb per yorkie  x


I used to make my own but they never turn out as well as bought ones so I don't bother any more since it would mean buying flour which would end up going to waste.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> At the moment just getting the 12 pack from Tesco not bad at only 6.5g carb per yorkie  x


Good with bean casserole methinks


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Good with bean casserole methinks


Ok I'll bring the yorkies and the eclairs!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Ok I'll bring the yorkies and the eclairs!  x


you're on K


----------



## Vince_UK

OK  Ready for my todays?
B - Compressed sawdust (ALL-Bran) semi skimmed milk and blueberrie
L - 200 gr sirloin, steamed mushrooms and red onion, fried egg AND 2 tbs baked beans
D - Sichuan (Suan cai yu) spicy fish hotpot with lamb and vegetables, beef and pigs stomach.  Very spicy lovely. Didn't eat many Veggies lol Chinese tea
See pics
Water all day
Done.


----------



## scousebird

Really bad night with upset stomach so up at 3.20-4.30am then up again at 9.40am 
Water
B: 1 Hovis low carb white burnt toast 
L: Scotch broth
Tea
1 Wholemeal toast
T: 3 Hawaiian pizza slices (very naughty I know but just what I fancied)
Water
Tea


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - wholemeal toastie with a slice edam and a slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with 3 rashers slightly overdone smoked streaky bacon oops: do not get engaged in conversation when cooking lol) and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - cup of coffee
3 pints of water so far x


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday I had:

B: Serving of Dorset Honey Granola, milk.
L: Chicken Caesar Salad from Costa and a hot chocolate.
D: An attempt at making a gnocchi type substance from mozzerella and egg that I found on a low carb recipe site, with minced beef and tomato pasta sauce.  Weird gnocchi thing was fiddly to make and tasted terrible.
Snack: Nature Valley Salted Caramel bar.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> Serving of Dorset Honey Granola


I used to eat this all the time for breakfast with honey Skyr! Lol x


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> I used to eat this all the time for breakfast with honey Skyr! Lol x


It's quite nice! I never would have considered it before now, but seeing as it's much healthier than crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - wholemeal toastie with a slice edam and a slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with 3 rashers slightly overdone smoked streaky bacon oops: do not get engaged in conversation when cooking lol) and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
> T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently - cup of coffee
> 3 pints of water so far x


3  I MEAN - T H R E E -  WHOLE SAUSAGES?
Kaylaz Proud of you, you are indeed and advanced sausage fiend.
Complete with yorkies and onion gravy
Wonderful. I am just so jealous.
I actually cannot wait to get back to get my jaws around some sausages and a couple of lamb chops and some other similar delights.
You have no idea the mental trauma I went through when I was diagnosed panicing and believing i would not  be able to eat any of my favs again and the absolute relief when I found that I could continue to eat Meat, eggs,fish. etc etc. Sorted of blunted the edge somewhat of the diagnosis. Still struggle though to walk past ice cream and cake shops. I have to look straight ahead and not even glance at them.
I love overvdone bacon also especially some nice crispy steaky bacon. Yummy, Have to forget the Ketchup or brown sauce now I guess.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Really bad night with upset stomach so up at 3.20-4.30am then up again at 9.40am
> Water
> B: 1 Hovis low carb white burnt toast
> L: Scotch broth
> Tea
> 1 Wholemeal toast
> T: 3 Hawaiian pizza slices (very naughty I know but just what I fancied)
> Water
> Tea


Sorry about the stomach Scouse but I can taste the pizza even as I write this.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out - bacon, sausage, 2 eggs, black pudding, beans, grilled tomato, brown toast & tea.
L: Late - 1 slice of left over pizza
T: The delicacy know as Scouse , glass of wine
Tea during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Out - bacon, sausage, 2 eggs, black pudding, beans, grilled tomato, brown toast & tea.
> L: Late - 1 slice of left over pizza
> T: The delicacy know as Scouse , glass of wine
> Tea during the day.


Now Scouse, that is what I call a BREAKFAST !!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Never really venture onto this thread...perhaps I should...too ashamed to post what I ate yesterday...or what my levels were...in my defence I was incredibly busy with other matters...no time to cook...plan...or even shop...will remedy that today...maybe see you all later...or tomorrow?


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I took this last night just for you haha x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Never really venture onto this thread...perhaps I should...too ashamed to post what I ate yesterday...or what my levels were...in my defence I was incredibly busy with other matters...no time to cook...plan...or even shop...will remedy that today...maybe see you all later...or tomorrow?


Nice to see you here  haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I took this last night just for you haha x


K...looks like you've eaten half of that before you took that photo...come on...fess up...only one Yorkie...yeah.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Nice to see you here  haha x


Not so sure I will stay...after that photo you posted...had breakfast...looked at that...starving now.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...looks like you've eaten half of that before you took that photo...come on...fess up...only one Yorkie...yeah.


I had eaten a yorkie already you are correct haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I took this last night just for you haha x


I am now crying in my Chinese green tea.
You are so cruel.
BUT>>>>>> ALL IS NOT LOST>>>>>
I am going to have tonight 4 of the smallest beef sausages in known history with 2 fried eggs AND the mandatory 2 tbs baked beans. haha.
The 4 wouldn't make a 1 decent UK Sausage. You would believe the price either.
I will be surpised if there is any sausage left actually after I have fried them. I will be using a very small frying pan so they look bigger
But no yorkies here or onion gravy.
This is War.!!!!
They will be photograpically recorded for posterity.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I had eaten a yorkie already you are correct haha x


Noticed that
Where's the eclair?


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I'm sorry  just showing you what you have to look forward to when you get back  no éclair as I don't actually have a Tesco in my town and the shopping was done on Saturday and I hadn't planner to have one, as for brown sauce and tomato sauce I'm not sure of other brands but a serving (15g) of HP brown sauce is only 4.2g carbs and Heinz tomato sauce (15g) is only 3.5g carbs so not too bad at all, I hope that has cheered you up a bit now  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I'm sorry  just showing you what you have to look forward to when you get back  no éclair as I don't actually have a Tesco in my town and the shopping was done on Saturday and I hadn't planner to have one, as for brown sauce and tomato sauce I'm not sure of other brands but a serving (15g) of HP brown sauce is only 4.2g carbs and Heinz tomato sauce (15g) is only 3.5g carbs so not too bad at all, I hope that has cheered you up a bit now  x


YOU K have just lightened my day yet again. HP sauce bottle here I come.
I bring bottles of it when I come here form the UK. Here it is £4 a bottle imported, I pay £1 in the UK so I discretely import it here in my suitcase as I do with coffee and other stuff. Never any clothes in my suitcases.
Amazing I don't get stopped at customs.
SO bacon and sausage  with a little brown sauce is reinstated on the menu
Now, how to ensure I only get 4.2 carbs worth?
Hang it, I will guesstimate lol
I guess the sugar content is really no big deal? I havent been paying to must attention to sugar or fat for that matter lol.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee. 
L. 4 Ryvita’s 2 had so e cheese on, an apple and a Coke Zero. 
D. Roast beef, 4 small halves of roast potatoes , broccoli, a Yakult  and some sparkling water 
Bedtime snack. Options hot choc and a gingernut. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> YOU K have just lightened my day yet again. HP sauce bottle here I come.
> I bring bottles of it when I come here form the UK. Here it is £4 a bottle imported, I pay £1 in the UK so I discretely import it here in my suitcase as I do with coffee and other stuff. Never any clothes in my suitcases.
> Amazing I don't get stopped at customs.
> SO bacon and sausage  with a little brown sauce is reinstated on the menu
> Now, how to ensure I only get 4.2 carbs worth?
> Hang it, I will guesstimate lol
> I guess the sugar content is really no big deal? I havent been paying to must attention to sugar or fat for that matter lol.


Oh you little smuggler you! Haha, I weigh mine out if I'm having it as I have the insulin to deal with too but 15g is a good sized splodge, only 3.5g sugar so less than you blueberries so I wouldn't worry too much  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> 3  I MEAN - T H R E E -  WHOLE SAUSAGES?
> Kaylaz Proud of you, you are indeed and advanced sausage fiend.
> Complete with yorkies and onion gravy
> Wonderful. I am just so jealous.
> I actually cannot wait to get back to get my jaws around some sausages and a couple of lamb chops and some other similar delights.
> You have no idea the mental trauma I went through when I was diagnosed panicing and believing i would not  be able to eat any of my favs again and the absolute relief when I found that I could continue to eat Meat, eggs,fish. etc etc. Sorted of blunted the edge somewhat of the diagnosis. Still struggle though to walk past ice cream and cake shops. I have to look straight ahead and not even glance at them.
> I love overvdone bacon also especially some nice crispy steaky bacon. Yummy, Have to forget the Ketchup or brown sauce now I guess.


I get the reduced sugar ketchup.  Tastes the same to me & doesn't affect my BG.  Brown sauce is much higher in carbs, but a small amount might be ok.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I get the reduced sugar ketchup.  Tastes the same to me & doesn't affect my BG.  Brown sauce is much higher in carbs, but a small amount might be ok.


Brown sauce isn't that much higher really, a tablespoon of Tesco own brand is only 3.3g x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Oh you little smuggler you! Haha, I weigh mine out if I'm having it as I have the insulin to deal with too but 15g is a good sized splodge, only 3.5g sugar so less than you blueberries so I wouldn't worry too much  x


You are my Inspiration K.
I don't have scales here but I will try to guess and lob it on the plate and dip the sausages in. Should be ok lol. For things like the blurberries etc I use 1/2  a 100gm pack to give me the 50 and oatmeal I use a rice measure.Cheese I take a 100 grm block and divide into 5 equal chunks giving 20 gm portions then cut the 20 in half to give me 10gr. 
Dinne rtonight just got a whole lot more intesting.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Full english: 2 sausages, 2 thick cut smoked bacon, tomatoes, egg & low carb white Hovis fried bread.  I was going to test after brekkie, but forgot.
L:  Wasn't hungry, so just had a strawberry cheesecake flavoured low carb protein bar.
D:  What I was suppose to have last night.  Home made chicken kiev (crumbed with ground linseed), salad & coleslaw.
Back on track!  Well was until this...
Pud: 1 Cadbury's mini roll.  Bubbsie's & Kaylz fault.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> You are my Inspiration K.
> I don't have scales here but I will try to guess and lob it on the plate and dip the sausages in. Should be ok lol. For things like the blurberries etc I use 1/2  a 100gm pack to give me the 50 and oatmeal I use a rice measure.Cheese I take a 100 grm block and divide into 5 equal chunks giving 20 gm portions then cut the 20 in half to give me 10gr.
> Dinne rtonight just got a whole lot more intesting.


15g is about a tablespoon full if that's any help, not sure if the spoons where you are are the same size as ours! haha x


----------



## Kaylz

@Mark Parrott I'm getting the blame for a lot of things on this forum lately! SO thanks for pointing out that yet again its my fault! HAHA  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Full english: 2 sausages, 2 thick cut smoked bacon, tomatoes, egg & low carb white Hovis fried bread.  I was going to test after brekkie, but forgot.
> L:  Wasn't hungry, so just had a strawberry cheesecake flavoured low carb protein bar.
> D:  What I was suppose to have last night.  Home made chicken kiev (crumbed with ground linseed), salad & coleslaw.
> Back on track!  Well was until this...
> Pud: 1 Cadbury's mini roll.  Bubbsie's & Kaylz fault.


Love It Mark
How isi you manage on ! mini roll? I use to eat them as an elephoant eats bananas, by the ton.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> 15g is about a tablespoon full if that's any help, not sure if the spoons where you are are the same size as ours! haha x


I was thinking that Mark, thanks for confirming. Yes the same, I brought them over when I relocated to Shanghai from 2010 to 2013 so the are UK ones. Probably made in China I bought them at Poundstretcher lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott I'm getting the blame for a lot of things on this forum lately! SO thanks for pointing out that yet again its my fault! HAHA  x


I will defend you from any slanderous comments or blame. . 
In my eyes you can do no wrong and do only good for humanity, especially my stomach and taste buds.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I will defend you from any slanderous comments or blame. .
> In my eyes you can do no wrong and do only good for humanity, especially my stomach and taste buds.


Thank you Vince  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Love It Mark
> How isi you manage on ! mini roll? I use to eat them as an elephoant eats bananas, by the ton.


I avoided all cakes for so long that my taste buds literally changed.  I used to eat a whole packet of jam tarts or cherry bakewells in one sitting!  Now I find cakes so sweet that I can't eat more than one.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott I'm getting the blame for a lot of things on this forum lately! SO thanks for pointing out that yet again its my fault! HAHA  x


I didn't solely blame you.  It was shared with Bubbsie, so you only had 50% blame.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I didn't solely blame you.  It was shared with Bubbsie, so you only had 50% blame.


F*** it I'll take all the blame for this suggestion, I know you can be partial to a bit of a naughty dessert on occasion, have you seen Tesco have a new Salted Caramel Profiterole Gateau? Only 18.4g carbs for a 70g slice!!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> F*** it I'll take all the blame for this suggestion, I know you can be partial to a bit of a naughty dessert on occasion, have you seen Tesco have a new Salted Caramel Profiterole Gateau? Only 18.4g carbs for a 70g slice!!!  xx


There you go again K another titbit on the list lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> F*** it I'll take all the blame for this suggestion, I know you can be partial to a bit of a naughty dessert on occasion, have you seen Tesco have a new Salted Caramel Profiterole Gateau? Only 18.4g carbs for a 70g slice!!!  xx


I know what I'm having next weekend then.


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> F*** it I'll take all the blame for this suggestion, I know you can be partial to a bit of a naughty dessert on occasion, have you seen Tesco have a new Salted Caramel Profiterole Gateau? Only 18.4g carbs for a 70g slice!!!  xx


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I may have to look at at that now


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today's
B- Compressed Sawdust and some raspberries for a change with semi skimmed milk.
2 cups coffee when reached office black as usual
L - Factory lunch Hard boiled egg, chicken leg both in soy sauce, some "grass" no idea what it was.
D- 4 of the smallest beef sausages in the history of the world, 2 fried eggs, 5 tiny cherry toms which I fried AND 2 tbs baked beans
Water all day
Me done again


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> some "grass" no idea what it was.


Seeing this nearly every day is really intriguing me! Haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Seeing this nearly every day is really intriguing me! Haha x


Try eating it and see how intriquing it is. Forgot to photo it today .LOL
but I enjoyed my minute sausages actually very tasty.
Sausage, eggs and beans again lol In one of the most fascinating culinary cities in the World. lol 
I am such a pleb.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Try eating it and see how intriquing it is. Forgot to photo it today .LOL
> but I enjoyed my minute sausages actually very tasty.
> Sausage, eggs and beans again lol In one of the most fascinating culinary cities in the World. lol
> I am such a pleb.


OMG I never really here anyone using the word pleb anymore lol, does this 'grass' stuff taste anything similar to anything we have over here? If not you'll have to bring some back with you so I can try it!  xx


----------



## Ditto

> F*** it I'll take all the blame for this suggestion,




Was hoping to post a menu today but not to be. Gonna have to listen to PaulMcKenna again...had to have just one more hit, beetroot sarnie and that posh ham from M&S, and of course it's triggered me off. 



> B- Compressed Sawdust and some raspberries for a change with semi skimmed milk.


What is compressed sawdust?


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> OMG I never really here anyone using the word pleb anymore lol, does this 'grass' stuff taste anything similar to anything we have over here? If not you'll have to bring some back with you so I can try it!  xx


There are many different type of 'grass" and I Have no idea what any of them are. Tasteless really. If I bring anything back I could be arrested for smuggling alien species into the UK. For me grass is grass and all the same lol  Actually eating anything green at all is a new experience for my stomach, didn't use to eat any in the UK except sprouts would you believe which I do like.
Is Philistine more in voque than good old fashioned Pleb? Coz I is both


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Was hoping to post a menu today but not to be. Gonna have to listen to PaulMcKenna again...had to have just one more hit, beetroot sarnie and that posh ham from M&S, and of course it's triggered me off.
> 
> 
> What is compressed sawdust?


All-Bran lol


----------



## Ditto

Vince_UK said:


> All-Bran lol


Oh yeah. I used to always have that, but then read it's full of salt so haven't had that since. I do luv the taste especially when it goes soggy with milk.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Oh yeah. I used to always have that, but then read it's full of salt so haven't had that since. I do luv the taste especially when it goes soggy with milk.


Soggy with milk is the only way Ditto same with bran flakes. I used to put milk on a bowl of bran flakes and leave them in the fridge overnight lol


----------



## Beck S

B: Serving of Tesco Maple and Pecan crunch, semi-skimmed milk.
L: Cheese Omelette and salad.  Big slice of peanut butter and chocolate cake 
D: Scrambled egg on toast with grilled bacon.

The cake was amazing, although I feel bad.  Found it a bit difficult the past few days to keep to what I'm supposed to be doing under the excuse of 'trying stuff out to see what it does'.  Well over my carb limit for lunch today too, trying to be good but had an apple today over my usual sandwich and nut bar and wotsits, but now I just feel bad.  BG readings have been ok, but higher than the past couple of weeks.  Need to stop now.


----------



## Ditto

Vince_UK said:


> Soggy with milk is the only way Ditto same with bran flakes. I used to put milk on a bowl of bran flakes and leave them in the fridge overnight lol


Try it with Fruit&Fibre, gorgeous...or maybe not now in the circumstances.  Bowl sets almost solid after a night in the fridge.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices wholemeal bread (they were that lovely and soft I couldn't bring myself to toast them lol) with a slice edam and a slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with 3 rashers smoked streaky bacon and a runny yolk fried egg and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - parmesan chicken breast, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
Currently - cup of coffee
2 pints water so far x


----------



## Sally W

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Breakfast; plain Greek yoghurt with teaspoon of ground linseed and baobab powder 

Lunch: cheese, cot cheese & protein nuts

Dinner: haddock, spinach and celeriac bake with green veggies. (6gm Carbs and totally delicious from BBC good food website


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 2 slices wholemeal bread (they were that lovely and soft I couldn't bring myself to toast them lol) with a slice edam and a slice corned beef and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with 3 rashers smoked streaky bacon and a runny yolk fried egg and a lotus
> 2 - cup of coffee
> T - parmesan chicken breast, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, mcvities digestive and a square lindt 90%
> Currently - cup of coffee
> 2 pints water so far x


Love the B Love the D Especially love the T
Good menu
Bacon and runny yolk to die for  
I would have  added some HP Brown sauce lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Try it with Fruit&Fibre, gorgeous...or maybe not now in the circumstances.  Bowl sets almost solid after a night in the fridge.


Used to do that also Ditto the raisins swell as they absorb the milk. Wonderful.
AH Someone else with my culinary tastes.


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 slices wholemeal toast & tea

L - I had fish, chips and mushy peas (oh and curry sauce). I was 7.8 two hours after so not bad

D - tin sardines, sliced tomato and 2 Cornish wafers

Snack - buttered Cornish wafer (4.9 carb) & 1 chocolate truffle (5 grams carb)

(Not the healthiest of days but didn’t spike me)


----------



## Vince_UK

FIsh and chips and Mushy peas and curry sauce.
I often had curry sauce with fish and chips
7.8 is a  fair result after that 
Vince is inspired again lol 

HEAVEN Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> FIsh and chips and Mushy peas and curry sauce.
> I often had curry sauce with fish and chips
> 7.8 is a  fair result after that
> Vince is inspired again lol
> 
> HEAVEN Amigo



My son dragged me in there...honest guv!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> My son dragged me in there...honest guv!


Yeah Yeah Yeah... See the pigs flying past your window?


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Mushrooms & 2 eggs on wholemeal toast
L: Leftover Scouse, berries & SF jelly
4ish: Nature valley protein bar
T: Hunters chicken & Tilda mushroom rice, 2 glasses of vino
Tea throughout the day


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee. 
L. 5 Ryvita’s , three with Caramalised onion Hummous , an apple and a Coke Zero. 
D. Roast beef, a few small new potatoes , peas and a sparkling water
Was hungry later so had a Snack, a slice of cheese  and onion flan and a Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> FIsh and chips and Mushy peas and curry sauce.
> I often had curry sauce with fish and chips
> 7.8 is a  fair result after that
> Vince is inspired again lol
> 
> HEAVEN Amigo


Be careful there, Vince.  I had fish & chips on Saturday & spiked to 9.8!  I think it's mainly the chips that caused the issue, as previously I had chicken & chips & spiked to 8.5, and there is no carbs in chicken.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Be careful there, Vince.  I had fish & chips on Saturday & spiked to 9.8!  I think it's mainly the chips that caused the issue, as previously I had chicken & chips & spiked to 8.5, and there is no carbs in chicken.


OK I will go for the fish and mushy peas with curry sauce and forego the chips.
Should be ok (I hope).


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Not much in the house, so had a packet on spicy tomato Lentil snacks & a protein bar
D: Cottage pie, topped with squash mash.  Dunno what type of squash it was, a big round green one, but it was really nice.
Pud: 3 home made rum truffles.


----------



## Beck S

B: Greggs bacon roll
L: Hovis LC Wholemeal sandwich with laughing cow, ham, chicken, and marmite, an apple, a nature valley bar, and a packet of scampi flavoured fries.  Went way over my carbs allowance!
D: Roast chicken with brussels, runner beans, cauliflower cheese, and gravy.
Snack: 2 gherkins.
1 Greggs vanilla latte and a tea.  Lots of squash.


----------



## Ditto

I spike to over 12 with owt from the chippy.  Gutted.

I'm putting on weight at the rate of a pound a night. Ridiculous. Yesterday had cauliflower cheese with broccoli for tea but my idea of this dish is half a large cauliflower, a lg broccoli, with half a pound or more of grated cheese melted over in the microwave. To finish off I put Mum's left overs between two very buttery slices of bread...nom nom nom...I must have a huge capacity for food, the portions are crazy.  Gonna listen to Paul McKenna...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto, that amount of cauli & broccoli shouldn't be much of an issue & cheese won't raise your BG.  I sometimes make a cottage pie with a cauli mash top.  That uses a whole cauli & it's only 2 portions.  Actually just noticed you said half a pound of cheese.  How much of a block is that?


----------



## Ditto

Probably the entire block. Oh the shame...I'm so greedy.


----------



## Beck S

What type of cheese do you use?  If you use a more mature cheese, then you shouldn't need so much to achieve the same flavour level.  Mild cheese can just sod off to be honest.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Todays
B – Compacted sawdust a la Ditto with blueberries, the Rasp’s had gone off, semi-skimmed milk.
Checked my level about 2.5 hours after the sawdust, didn’t have time to check before levels. Post level 4.8. seems ok I think . Was travelling at the 2 hour mark.
3 cups coffee black when arrived at office-the factory next door, which is also ours, brews coffee from beans and the aroma is irresistible so I go and steal some.
L- Mystery grass (I think cabbage), with stir fried pork and a chunk of fatty pork, boiled radish, fried tofu , some unidentifiable grass, some peas in pods all eaten. All in soy sauce.  (see pic). Had no strips  with me so I couldn’t test. 
D- 3 slices boiled ham, 100 gm smoked salmon, 2 hard boiled free range eggs, 5 pea sized cherry toms, segment creamed cheese
Water all day about 1.5 litres
Roger, Over and Out.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Probably the entire block. Oh the shame...I'm so greedy.


Ditto  you are Wonderful


----------



## Kaylz

@Mark Parrott and @Vince_UK not sure if you get Lee's stuff down there but if you do, they do a salted caramel teacake at 12g carbs  x


----------



## Ditto

Beck S said:


> What type of cheese do you use?  If you use a more mature cheese, then you shouldn't need so much to achieve the same flavour level.  Mild cheese can just sod off to be honest.


Heh! I tried that squashy cheese, begins with an M, they do cubes of it in with olives. Good grief, waste of time that was! Forget posh cheese, I'd rather have Kraft triangles.

Those photographs of food look mouth-watering.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott and @Vince_UK not sure if you get Lee's stuff down there but if you do, they do a salted caramel teacake at 12g carbs  x


I haven't seen them anywhere down here, but then again I tend to mostly avoid the biscuit & sweet aisles.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott and @Vince_UK not sure if you get Lee's stuff down there but if you do, they do a salted caramel teacake at 12g carbs  x


On My Hunting list for when I get back K


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I haven't seen them anywhere down here, but then again I tend to mostly avoid the biscuit & sweet aisles.


I know the feelong Mark OOOOHHH I know the feeling SO WELL!!!!!  SOOOOO depressing these days lol  The puddings, the cakes, the biscuits  Dare not even GLANCE.. Next Monday is my birthday so I will buy cakes for the guys here and for the first tme in my entire life  everyone else scoff them  while I look out of the window at the pretty little birdies flying past. Woe, Woe, and thrice Woe..


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott and @Vince_UK not sure if you get Lee's stuff down there but if you do, they do a salted caramel teacake at 12g carbs  x


Per bar or per box K?


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Milky coffee
B: Mushroom omelette
L: Tuna & sweetcorn on wholemeal, chicken satay sticks, berries, sparkling water
Apple
T: slow cooked "roast" chicken, baby potatoes, sprouts & sweet stemmed cauliflower. 3 SF digestives with garlic cheese.
Tea throughout the day


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee. 
L. 5 Ryvita’s, all had Caramelised onion hummus on , an apple and some sparkling water. 
D. Some very naughty corned beef hash with real mash  yum. I didn’t fancy any veg. Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice of toasted Burgen.
L: Moroccan chicken strips with a sour cream & chive dip
Snack: Aussie Bodies protein bar
D: Chicken Saag curry, microwave Quinoa & buckwheat mix (small portion), raita  & 3 poppadoms.
Pud: 3 rum truffles.
Happy to go to bed on a 6.0 after diner.


----------



## Radders

Late b: quorn bacon slices in small Burgen with butter, lettuce and cherry tomatoes

Snack after swim: plum, apple

D: Quorn gammon style roast (forgot I was having this or I would have gone for peanut butter in the breakfast butty), roast carrots and beetroot, cauliflower, sugarsnap peas, low carb cheese sauce (soy milk, cream cheese and mature cheddar). Home made lemon and ricotta cheesecake with strawberries and cream. TWO pieces 70% dark chocolate. 

Supper: gave in to temptation to about 10 of Poundland’s version of peanut M&M’s as I did swim 40 lengths and walk 3 miles today.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – Compressed sawdust “a la Ditto” adorned with Blueberries equally distributed across the surface to give it that exotic appearance and sumptuous flavour, Semi-skimmed milk.
Wake up reading 4.2, Post sawdust 5.1. Guess it is ok.
3 cups of free freshly ground purloined coffee when arrived at the factory.
Would have been 4 but they turned the machine off.
L – Here we go. Grass, I think Spinach, Fried egg, stir-fried pork with peppers and chilies, roast duck leg and cross-section of breast in soy sauce. (see pic). Carb value? No idea. Tested 2 hours after result was 4.9
Stole another coffee mid afternoon. Well they shouldn’t leave it unguarded.
D – Tin of sardines in tomato sauce, 1 tin tuna in water, 1 segment Dairlylea type cheese, 5 pea size toms.  Mixed the tuna and sardines together so not to dry.
No eggs tonight, incase I start clucking and scratching the ground..
Water through the day and evening
Me done for today

Book em Danno


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - wholemeal edam and corned beef toastie and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and a sprinkle of cayenne and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, gravy, lotus and a square lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
3 pints water
10pm - lotus as too low to go to bed x


----------



## Beck S

B: 50g portion of Dorset Honey Granola, whole millk
L: Hovis LC wholemeal sandwich, laughing cow, ham, chicken, and marmite.  Kettle maple barbeque bites (high in fiber it seems), mini pepperami, pot of Butterscotch bubbly Angel Delight (12.5g carbs, 9.3g sugars).
D: Heinz Chicken soup, two slices of LC toast with butter.
Snack: Nature Valley bar.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> B: 50g portion of Dorset Honey Granola, whole millk
> L: Hovis LC wholemeal sandwich, laughing cow, ham, chicken, and marmite.  Kettle maple barbeque bites (high in fiber it seems), mini pepperami, pot of Butterscotch bubbly Angel Delight (12.5g carbs, 9.3g sugars).
> D: Heinz Chicken soup, two slices of LC toast with butter.
> Snack: Nature Valley bar.


OOOOOOOOHHHHHH I LOVE butterscotch Angel Delight.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> OOOOOOOOHHHHHH I LOVE butterscotch Angel Delight.


I think I cheered in the aisle in Tesco when I saw the pots and realised I could have them.  It was always my favourite flavour.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> I think I cheered in the aisle in Tesco when I saw the pots and realised I could have them.  It was always my favourite flavour.


I used to make it by the packet and scoff the lot all at once lol Sometimes 2


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> I used to make it by the packet and scoff the lot all at once lol Sometimes 2


I used to make it into milkshakes and have it that way because I was too impatient for it to set in the fridge!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

My avatar here shows layers of jelly topped with raspberry Angel Delight all in a Stein.  This was before diagnosis.  I did try Angel Delight once since diagnosis & it spiked me.  Was a whole packet though.  It was sugar free too.


----------



## Kaylz

Drum roll please
Today I pulled on some big girl panties and had a different breakfast!! 
B - 40g quaker jumbo oats made with unsweetened almond milk and a sprinkling of cinnamon and a cup of coffee (which I burnt my tongue on )
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg cayenne and parmesan omelette and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 pints water so far  x


----------



## Amigo

Yesterday is too far away for me to remember but today I had;

B - bacon in wholemeal toast 

L - braised steak dinner which was mainly vegetables and didn’t affect my levels (refused the ‘free’ dessert)

D - pan fried salmon fillet with Cajun topping served with chilli prawns, a mixed salad and a cauliflower and broccoli gratin (7.8 grams for those). A spoonful of coleslaw.

Snack - a fun size Mars bar (less than 10 grams of carb)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Yesterday is too far away for me to remember but today I had;
> 
> B - bacon in wholemeal toast
> 
> L - braised steak dinner which was mainly vegetables and didn’t affect my levels (refused the ‘free’ dessert)
> 
> D - pan fried salmon fillet with Cajun topping served with chilli prawns, a mixed salad and a cauliflower and broccoli gratin (7.8 grams for those). A spoonful of coleslaw.
> 
> Snack - a fun size Mars bar (less than 10 grams of carb)


Sounds deliciously mouth watering


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Drum roll please
> Today I pulled on some big girl panties and had a different breakfast!!
> B - 40g quaker jumbo oats made with unsweetened almond milk and a sprinkling of cinnamon and a cup of coffee (which I burnt my tongue on )
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a 2 egg cayenne and parmesan omelette and a lotus
> 2 - cup of coffee
> T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> 2 pints water so far  x


My mind boggles at the "big girl panties"


----------



## Radders

B: mashed small banana with ground flaxseed soaked in soya milk and a spoonful of Lizi’s high protein granola.

Snack at shops after 3 mile walk with a cuppa in Costa: some weird strawberry things aimed at kids but 10g carbs so though it would prevent a hypo on the walk home. Raisin box I’d brought with me. 

D: Thai quorn & veg curry I made earlier and froze, with spinach sautéed in garlic, roasted cashews and grilled courgettes; homemade ricotta and lemon cheesecake with strawberries & extra thick double cream.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with seed & nut mix, linseed, double cream & milk.
L: Ham & cheese sarnie on Burgen.
Snack: Aussie Bodies blueberry protein bar
D: Gammon steak with peas & veg chips.
Pud:  The last 3 rum truffles.


----------



## Beck S

B: Egg on toast, two slices of bacon
L: Pork loin steak with thin apple sauce and onions, with brussels and a couple of roast potatoes.
D: Coleslaw with chopped up cumberland sausage, cheese and peanuts.
Stupidly picked up a mocha from the coffee shop in a rush back from my doctor's appointment and spiked like nobody's business, ended up at 10.1.  Not doing that again


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> B: Egg on toast, two slices of bacon
> L: Pork loin steak with thin apple sauce and onions, with brussels and a couple of roast potatoes.
> D: Coleslaw with chopped up cumberland sausage, cheese and peanuts.
> Stupidly picked up a mocha from the coffee shop in a rush back from my doctor's appointment and spiked like nobody's business, ended up at 10.1.  Not doing that again


Mouth watering


----------



## Beck S

Bit high in fat though!  But it did taste nice.  After my visit to the docs about my blood pressure yesterday, I now have to contend with lowering my sodium intake as well as the rest of my new diet.  All easy like!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
Another day, another challenge.
B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
Wake up reading 4.6, Post  4.3.
2 cups of free freshly ground coffee when arrived at the factory..
L – I will let you guys and gals decide what I ate. See pic.
D  - 4 minute beef sausages, 2 egg omelete,  6 fried pea size toms, and about 30 gms cheddar cheese AND 2 tbs baked beans.
Water and green tea (lu cha) throughout the day and evening.
Question
What are the benefits of semi skimmed as opposed to full milk in terms of carbs.
My trusty low carbs dashboard shows
Full Milk 1 cup
Carbs 11g, Sugar 12g, Fat 7g, Protein 7g, Calories 146kcal
Semi-skimmed 1 cup
Carbs 11g, Sugar 12g, Fat 4g, Protein 8g,  Calories 116kcal.
In terms of low carbs I fail to see the difference, protein basically the same, Fat  3g lower but is that important in a LCHF diet regime, Cals lower by 30.
Just a thought.
Question asked because semi-skimmed milk is not easy to get here in wonderful Shanghai.
Over and out 10-4


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> OK I will go for the fish and mushy peas with curry sauce and forego the chips.
> Should be ok (I hope).


I know it’s nowhere near chip shop but I have Aldi lightly dusted yellowfin sole from the freezer section and sweet potatoe, carrot and parsnip strips I bake in the oven. The aldi fish is about 8gms of Carbs. Worth a try. But don’t blame you for having proper fish n chips now and again - lovely!


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> I know it’s nowhere near chip shop but I have Aldi lightly dusted yellowfin sole from the freezer section and sweet potatoe, carrot and parsnip strips I bake in the oven. The aldi fish is about 8gms of Carbs. Worth a try. But don’t blame you for having proper fish n chips now and again - lovely!


I ALways shop at ALDI when I home have done for years even before they were popular. Their stuff is excellent . I always buy their salmon


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> I will let you guys and gals decide what I ate. See pic.


I like a challenge! Some sort of fish in a variety of beans and diced carrots, and a mound of the stalky bits of the kale plant with an omelette.
Regarding the milk, some people prefer full fat because the extra fat slows down the absorption of the carbs. (btw, your figures there are a bit suspect, there can't be more sugar in the milk than the total number of carbs, perhaps there's some rounding gone on somewhere). In the end it boils down to choice, whether you're worried about the extra calories more than you're worried about the speed of entry of the sugar into your bloodstream. Swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> I like a challenge! Some sort of fish in a variety of beans and diced carrots, and a mound of the stalky bits of the kale plant with an omelette.
> Regarding the milk, some people prefer full fat because the extra fat slows down the absorption of the carbs. (btw, your figures there are a bit suspect, there can't be more sugar in the milk than the total number of carbs, perhaps there's some rounding gone on somewhere). In the end it boils down to choice, whether you're worried about the extra calories more than you're worried about the speed of entry of the sugar into your bloodstream. Swings and roundabouts!


That about sums it up lol 
I took the figures Robin off the low carbs program dashboard. I will check them later


----------



## Ditto

Good grief what the heck's that Vic? Reminds me of the time my Jamaican friend Sue sent me to the corner shop in Whalley Range for gefilte fish, the owner kept saying there it is and laughed when he eventually realised I didn't have a clue what it looked like. Really tickled him. Vic that fish looks like it would have been carrying a lantern when it was alive.  Tell us what it is and put us out of our misery.

I have decided to post even if I'm being stupid. I sat at the bus-stop today trying to figure out how I could work in a sarnie without looking greedy. :: shakes head :: There's just no way. I'm gonna post daily like I used to and that'll teach me! 

Wednesday: Weight: 220.8 Tum 50 1/2 I've put pounds on... 
SlimFast Chocolate Shake @ 8.00am (I dashed into the kitchen and chuggalugged it hoping to break the bender I've been on...why waste a SlimFast if you're not going to stick to it is my reasoning). 
BG: 7.9 @ 10.25am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
SlimFast Red Berry Porridge.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Bottle Water.
Lunch:
SlimFast Chocolate Shake.
BG: 7.2 @ 5.17pm
Dinner:
Bacon, 2 large red Onions, Tomato, Tons of Sprouts, Mushrooms, Butter. (This was a huge, heavy bowl of food). 
Bottle Water.
BG: 7.7 @ 8.46pm
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Good grief what the heck's that Vic? Reminds me of the time my Jamaican friend Sue sent me to the corner shop in Whalley Range for gefilte fish, the owner kept saying there it is and laughed when he eventually realised I didn't have a clue what it looked like. Really tickled him. Vic that fish looks like it would have been carrying a lantern when it was alive.  Tell us what it is and put us out of our misery.


Wonderful Ditto...
To be honest Ditto, I have no idea what it is or should I say was. .
I used to  like gefilte fish.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon & egg on Hovis LC wholemeal 
L: Cottage cheese & ham, berries, muller greek yogurt
T: Lightly dusted cod, sweet potato chips, garden peas & 2 glasses of vin rouge 
Tea & coffee throughout the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with mixed nuts/seeds, linseed, double cream & full fat milk
L: Ham salad & a 9 bar
D: (Here we go) Steak & mushroom suet pudding, peas & carrots
Pud: Jam sponge & custard.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with mixed nuts/seeds, linseed, double cream & full fat milk
> L: Ham salad & a 9 bar
> D: (Here we go) Steak & mushroom suet pudding, peas & carrots
> Pud: Jam sponge & custard.


WONDERFUL Dinner with capital W


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 40g quaker jumbo oats, 195ml unsweetened milk, little bit of cocoa powder mixed in and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and cayenne and a lotus
2 -  cup of coffee
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
3 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday
> B - 40g quaker jumbo oats, 195ml unsweetened milk, little bit of cocoa powder mixed in and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and cayenne and a lotus
> 2 -  cup of coffee
> T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> 3 pints water throughout the day x


The oats must be ok for you K. 
3 sausages and yorkies  again


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> The oats must be ok for you K.
> 3 sausages and yorkies  again


Yes they seem to be working ok at the moment 
I only eat the sausages twice a week if it was up to me I would eat them most days! Lol
Pork loin steaks on the menu for tonight with my favourite roasted asparagus  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Yes they seem to be working ok at the moment
> I only eat the sausages twice a week if it was up to me I would eat them most days! Lol
> Pork loin steaks on the menu for tonight with my favourite roasted asparagus  x


So would I in any way lol 
How do you cook pork loin steaks or chops? They are relatively inexpensive here, pork is, but I don't know what to do with them. THey are usually thin so would seem fine to pan fry


----------



## Mark Parrott

I could happily live on sausages.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> So would I in any way lol
> How do you cook pork loin steaks or chops? They are relatively inexpensive here, pork is, but I don't know what to do with them. THey are usually thin so would seem fine to pan fry


We get the thin cut loin steaks from Tesco and we just put them in the oven for a while, transfer onto a glass plate, pop them in the grill to keep them warm (as its above the oven) then we toss the asparagus on the tray in the pork juices and pop that in the oven with some freshly ground black pepper it is delicious  x


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I could happily live on sausages.


Me too!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Me too!  x


Me too and withe baked beans of course


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> We get the thin cut loin steaks from Tesco and we just put them in the oven for a while, transfer onto a glass plate, pop them in the grill to keep them warm (as its above the oven) then we toss the asparagus on the tray in the pork juices and pop that in the oven with some freshly ground black pepper it is delicious  x


I don't have an oven here, they don't oven bake so the apartments don't have them. I have just ordered a halogen overn to expand my limited cooking repertoire.
I have one in the UK i use infrequently mainly for pizzas and yorkies lol 
So, I will try fry them and see what happens.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Frying them should be fine, vince.  I tend to buy the thickest ones I can find, preferably on the bone as I find they are moister.  Have to do them in the oven though.


----------



## Vince_UK

THanks Mark, THey tend to cut them thin here so I guess will have to watch them carefully


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
4 cups of free freshly ground coffee when arrived at the factory..
I bought my own coffee machine haha!
L – 2 pork meatballs, Stinky tofu in soy sauce, yes that is its name and it is delicious if you get past the smell, stir fried mushrooms and beans, Grass, I think cabbage and more Grass with chillies.
D  - 2 Sausages decent size lets see what they do to me, 3 rashers very crispy streaky bacon (wish I could eat bread), 2 fried eggs, 4 fried pea size toms. AND 2 tbs baked beans
Coffee, Water throughout the day and evening.

Cannot upload any photos today, they are blocking the iCloud here again so photos will not upload.

Most apartments here do not have ovens, everything is stir fried.  So, I have just bought a halogen oven so I can broaden the scope for cooking. I have one at home in the UK but I only ever used it for pizza and yorkies


I have decided to experiment tomorrow and have an Aberdeen Angus BK complete, no chips and see what that does to me. I will test before then at 2 hours post then again at 4 hours post.


----------



## grainger

Yesterday

B- croissant (threw it up ten mins later) so then had toast and butter
L- pasta with chicken and a tomato chilli sauce
S- Apple
D- baked salmon with noodles and salad
S- handful of crisps


----------



## Radders

B:  “not bacon” and lettuce butty, small plum before cycling 4 miles each way to Aldi

Snack after shopping: Aldi gluten free dark chocolate nut & sea salt bar (hard to believe these are only 6g carbs!)

L: graze box, small conference pear

Bag of Malaysian curry flavoured pea snacks. Yummy.

D: veggie sausage casserole with loads of mushrooms, onion, baby multicoloured carrots & black eye beans, sautéed spinach. Ricotta and lemon cheesecake with strawberries and cream. Piece of 70% chocolate.


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> My Today’s
> B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
> 4 cups of free freshly ground coffee when arrived at the factory..
> I bought my own coffee machine haha!
> L – 2 pork meatballs, Stinky tofu in soy sauce, yes that is its name and it is delicious if you get past the smell, stir fried mushrooms and beans, Grass, I think cabbage and more Grass with chillies.
> D  - 2 Sausages decent size lets see what they do to me, 3 rashers very crispy streaky bacon (wish I could eat bread), 2 fried eggs, 4 fried pea size toms. AND 2 tbs baked beans
> Coffee, Water throughout the day and evening.
> 
> Cannot upload any photos today, they are blocking the iCloud here again so photos will not upload.
> 
> Most apartments here do not have ovens, everything is stir fried.  So, I have just bought a halogen oven so I can broaden the scope for cooking. I have one at home in the UK but I only ever used it for pizza and yorkies
> 
> 
> I have decided to experiment tomorrow and have an Aberdeen Angus BK complete, no chips and see what that does to me. I will test before then at 2 hours post then again at 4 hours post.


We don’t have an oven in our camper van but have managed to use a big lidded pan on a very low light to crisp up croissants and scones- might this work for other types of baking?


----------



## Vince_UK

Worth a try Radders Thanks for the hint


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> Aldi gluten free dark chocolate nut & sea salt bar (hard to believe these are only 6g carbs!)


These sound tasty are they big bars? x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> These sound tasty are they big bars? x


I buy these.  They are a reasonable size.  They also do a peanut butter one which is only slightly higher carb wise.  The cranberry one they do is a lot higher, at around 15g carb.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I buy these.  They are a reasonable size.  They also do a peanut butter one which is only slightly higher carb wise.  The cranberry one they do is a lot higher, at around 15g carb.


Between you  Mark and Kaylz, I am learning and gaining a lot of useful foodie info.


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> Good grief what the heck's that Vic? Reminds me of the time my Jamaican friend Sue sent me to the corner shop in Whalley Range for gefilte fish, the owner kept saying there it is and laughed when he eventually realised I didn't have a clue what it looked like. Really tickled him. Vic that fish looks like it would have been carrying a lantern when it was alive.  Tell us what it is and put us out of our misery.
> 
> I have decided to post even if I'm being stupid. I sat at the bus-stop today trying to figure out how I could work in a sarnie without looking greedy. :: shakes head :: There's just no way. I'm gonna post daily like I used to and that'll teach me!
> 
> Wednesday: Weight: 220.8 Tum 50 1/2 I've put pounds on...
> SlimFast Chocolate Shake @ 8.00am (I dashed into the kitchen and chuggalugged it hoping to break the bender I've been on...why waste a SlimFast if you're not going to stick to it is my reasoning).
> BG: 7.9 @ 10.25am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> SlimFast Red Berry Porridge.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> Bottle Water.
> Lunch:
> SlimFast Chocolate Shake.
> BG: 7.2 @ 5.17pm
> Dinner:
> Bacon, 2 large red Onions, Tomato, Tons of Sprouts, Mushrooms, Butter. (This was a huge, heavy bowl of food).
> Bottle Water.
> BG: 7.7 @ 8.46pm
> Pint Water and a Levothyroxine.
> ~~~


This looks like a good day Ditto?


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> These sound tasty are they big bars? x


Sorry Kaylz I missed your question. They are 40g each.


----------



## Kaylz

@Mark Parrott @Radders don't suppose any of you guys would happen to have any that you could take a pic of so I know what I'm looking for or rather can send to the person that would be picking them up for me? Lol x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott @Radders don't suppose any of you guys would happen to have any that you could take a pic of so I know what I'm looking for or rather can send to the person that would be picking them up for me? Lol x


If I can remember how to upload a photo....


----------



## Vince_UK

I 


Radders said:


> If I can remember how to upload a photo....


just drag them into the reply box Radders


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> If I can remember how to upload a photo....


That would be great if you could x


----------



## Radders

AE32FA93-476A-4805-B266-8EF4E075AED4



__ Radders
__ Oct 27, 2017



						Aldi low carb nut bars
					




Has that worked?


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> AE32FA93-476A-4805-B266-8EF4E075AED4
> 
> 
> 
> __ Radders
> __ Oct 27, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi low carb nut bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has that worked?


Fab, thank you so much!!  x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Fab, thank you so much!!  x


Yay! It worked.

I do wonder that they haven’t come up with a better name for them. It doesn’t exactly trip off the tongue, “dark chocolate flavour coated nut and sea salt”, does it?


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> Yay! It worked.
> 
> I do wonder that they haven’t come up with a better name for them. It doesn’t exactly trip off the tongue, “dark chocolate flavour coated nut and sea salt”, does it?


Not something I would be confident about trying to spit out to a shop assistant if I needed to ask where they were or if they had any more in stock that's for sure! Lol xx


----------



## Greymouser

Kaylz said:


> Not something I would be confident about trying to spit out to a shop assistant if I needed to ask where they were or if they had any more in stock that's for sure! Lol xx



Reminds me of the cartoon: South Park and Chef's chocolate salty balls! 



I think I have a warped mind... 

Mods, please feel free to delete the link, if it is considered too risky.


----------



## Vince_UK

The photos I couldn't upload yesterday


----------



## Ditto

Radders said:


> This looks like a good day Ditto?


Yes, was quite pleased with myself, just the dinner was a tad piggy but at least only one meal and not extended over six hours.  I've gone off the rails again since then, badly. 

I won't post, don't want to mislead newbies is my excuse. 

Not surprised about Mark from The Chase being diagnosed, he just would not stick to the diet when he did Sugar Free Farm! Some people think they are invulnerable. Pot/kettle comes to mind.

*The Chase star Mark Labbett reveals life-changing diagnosis: 'No ...*


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> Yes, was quite pleased with myself, just the dinner was a tad piggy but at least only one meal and not extended over six hours.  I've gone off the rails again since then, badly.
> 
> I won't post, don't want to mislead newbies is my excuse.
> 
> Not surprised about Mark from The Chase being diagnosed, he just would not stick to the diet when he did Sugar Free Farm! Some people think they are invulnerable. Pot/kettle comes to mind.
> 
> *The Chase star Mark Labbett reveals life-changing diagnosis: 'No ...*


I'm not surprised about Mark either.  I wonder what diet he will follow now or even if he gets the right advice.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Tuna & ham salad (do those 2 things even go together?)
D: Chicken ratatouille
Pud: Choc brownie cheesecake.  Not low carb.


----------



## Radders

B: banana “porridge” (not really but has a similar consistency)

Snack after swim: Nature Valley salted caramel bar

L: slice of Edam, small piece Red Leicester, tiny pear

D: roasted cashew nuts with first glass of Shiraz rose while waiting for takeaway to arrive.
Half of each of: salt & pepper mushrooms; veggie crispy duck (didn’t eat the pancakes); stir fried mange tout and other veg.

The salt & pepper mushrooms come with a huge amount of undercooked onion in a fiery chilli sauce which I froze along with the spring onions that came with the pancakes and the excess onion in the stir fry. We will cook these properly with veggie sausages & mushrooms another day so nothing is wasted! 

Three Lindors: one almond, one dark with hazelnuts and one coconut.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
4 cups of free freshly ground coffee.
L – Double ground beef burger in bun with salad. Pre 4.4, Post 6.5 think that is ok.
D  -.4 slices boiled ham, 4 vine tomatoes, 2 hard boiled eggs. Cheddar cheese
Coffee, Water throughout the day and evening.

Mission Accomplished


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> My Today’s
> B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
> 4 cups of free freshly ground coffee.
> L – Double ground beef burger in bun with salad. Pre 4.4, Post 6.5 think that is ok.
> D  -.4 slices boiled ham, 4 vine tomatoes, 2 hard boiled eggs. Cheddar cheese
> Coffee, Water throughout the day and evening.
> 
> Mission Accomplished


I’m intrigued as to what your mission was, Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK

Radders said:


> I’m intrigued as to what your mission was, Vince?


haha Eat a burger and survive Radders with resonable levels.. pre 4.4, 2 hour post 6.5, 3 hour post 5.0. seems to have come down fairly quickly


----------



## Amigo

I


Vince_UK said:


> haha Eat a burger and survive Radders with resonable levels.. pre 4.4, 2 hour post 6.5, 3 hour post 5.0. seems to have come down fairly quickly



Mission accomplished! I’d have hit high 9’s to 10 on that meal (the white bun effect%!)


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> haha Eat a burger and survive Radders with resonable levels.. pre 4.4, 2 hour post 6.5, 3 hour post 5.0. seems to have come down fairly quickly


Result! 6.5 afterwards seems very good to me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Radders said:


> Result! 6.5 afterwards seems very good to me.


Thanks Radders, wasnt sure if it was or not to be honest. Seemed fair to me nice to get positive feedback


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Radders, wasnt sure if it was or not to be honest. Seemed fair to me nice to get positive feedback


For me with type 1 that would be spectacularly good. From what I’ve read on here, I think people tend to aim for a rise of no more than 2-3 after eating, but there are also absolute targets for these levels which you smashed!


----------



## grainger

Yesterday

B- croissant (then thrown up)

L- wholemeal pitta with ham, some crisps (then thrown up!)

D- pesto pasta with baby sweetcorn, fine beans and chicken

S- Bourbon biscuit 

I’m probably not the best poster at the min!


----------



## HOBIE

grainger said:


> Yesterday
> 
> B- croissant (then thrown up)
> 
> L- wholemeal pitta with ham, some crisps (then thrown up!)
> 
> D- pesto pasta with baby sweetcorn, fine beans and chicken
> 
> S- Bourbon biscuit
> 
> I’m probably not the best poster at the min!


Sorry to here Grainger. Hope you are better today.  I like my Porridge first thing, nothing for dinner so watch out tea time


----------



## Ditto

> I wonder what diet he will follow now or even if he gets the right advice.


He's already lost a couple of stone apparently. 

Good grief I ate what I thought was a 'healthy' salad from Aldi but I added a bag of cashews...I've spiked to 12! 

I've just had a look at what I ate yesterday and it's too embarrassing to post! Today's as bad. I  need help. I've just listened to my Paul McKenna CD again...


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> I've just had a look at what I ate yesterday and it's too embarrassing to post! Today's as bad. I  need help. I've just listened to my Paul McKenna CD again...


 Don't be shy Ditto, come on tell....... This fascinates me every time you post


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Greek yoghurt, blackberries, nuts, seeds & cinnamon.
L: Chicken katsu (small pieces of breaded chicken with a teriyaki mayo dip) - about 7g carb.  Very small portion from Waitrose.
D: Chilli beef Enchiladas (using Be Free wraps).  Was meant to test this, but forgot.
Pud: Strawberry cheesecake protein bar.


----------



## Kaylz

Friday
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, little drop of cocoa powder and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a slice edam and a cayenne scrambled egg and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
3 pints water throughout the day
Bedtime - lotus as too low to go to bed
Yesterday
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, little drop of cocoa powder and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with 2 egg and cayenne omelette and a row G&B's VE Dark Mint
2 - cup of coffee
T - smoked basa, 2 yorkies, asparagus with a blob of butter, mcvities digestive and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Radders

I do know what to call my meals today. We were planning on brunch but got delayed so I got hungry and ate a *plum*.

Then we went to a cafe early pm and I had *2 fried eggs, grilled tomato, mushrooms and baked beans.*

Before going out for the evening: *Aldi dark chocolate peanut bar and a small banana.*

With a *glass of wine* in a bar (at eye watering prices: when the barman saw our reaction he asked if we are not from London!): some delicious *smoky mixed nuts.*

On arrival home: *3 Lindors*; one orange, one almond and one dark chocolate biscotti.


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> Good grief I ate what I thought was a 'healthy' salad from Aldi but I added a bag of cashews...I've spiked to 12!


What were you before, and what else was in the salad, Ditto? Unless it was a huge bag of cashews I wouldn’t be too ready to blame them as although they are carbyer than some nuts they’re still only 23g per 100g and that’s an awful lot of nuts!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
4 cups of freshly ground coffee.
L – 200gm sirloin steak, steam onion, 5 steamed mushrooms AND 2 tbs baked beans
D  - Malaysian chicken curry, sea bass with sweet onions, spinach with garlic and chillies, Japanese tofu with fried egg
Water throughout the day and evening.

Guess what I unwillingly avoided today. .

Me Done.


----------



## Ditto

Radders said:


> What were you before, and what else was in the salad, Ditto? Unless it was a huge bag of cashews I wouldn’t be too ready to blame them as although they are carbyer than some nuts they’re still only 23g per 100g and that’s an awful lot of nuts!



Saturday: Weight: 222.2 Tum 50 1/2 I've put even more pounds on...  
BG: 7.2 @ 6.27am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
SlimFast Red Berry Porridge.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
Bottle Water.
Late Lunch:
6 Corned Beef Butties._ I know!_
Dinner:
Aldi Crayfish ready made up salad inc. rice and a little pot of some kind of sauce to which I added a large bag of Cashews. _Always so greedy!_
BG: 12.0 @ 6.27pm
Bottle Water.
BG: 7.2 @ 8.49pm
Supper: Grated Cheese Butty. _Like I needed it!_
Pint Water and a Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## grainger

Today: disclaimer - pebbles has been hungry today!

B - after throwing up I had serious hunger (also curtesy of post hypo hunger...
Pan au chocolat
Toast x2
Pom bears

S - digestive biscuit x2

L - fishfinger pitta with salad and a pea feta dip

S - handful of crisps

D - paella (best I’ve ever made so v chuffed), aero mousse and fun size malteasers & mars

Sugars have been all on target today (except the hypo) so I’m happy. Cornwall walking, rock pool searching and then a late afternoon swim all helped I guess.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Friday
> B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, little drop of cocoa powder and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a slice edam and a cayenne scrambled egg and a lotus
> 2 - cup of coffee
> T - pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> 3 pints water throughout the day
> Bedtime - lotus as too low to go to bed
> Yesterday
> B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, little drop of cocoa powder and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with 2 egg and cayenne omelette and a row G&B's VE Dark Mint
> 2 - cup of coffee
> T - smoked basa, 2 yorkies, asparagus with a blob of butter, mcvities digestive and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day x


Catching up here but noticing your new breakfast! Well done, know how much it takes to change anything.


----------



## New-journey

Cup of coffee, cashew yoghurt with seeds and berries
Lunch spinach soup and low carb crackers with nut butter from USA
Supper. Cauliflower roasted with Engevita yeast flakes, steamed broccoli, carrot and beetroot salad, humous  and lots of 85% chocolate I had left from USA which helps my dreadful jet lag!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Catching up here but noticing your new breakfast! Well done, know how much it takes to change anything.


Thank you so much NJ, may seem stupid but I am so proud of myself! , I also had some green and blacks velvet edition dark mint chocolate with my lunch a few times in the last week so I am trying 


New-journey said:


> cashew yoghurt


Is this stuff bought in the UK? is it that Nush brand or whatever its called?


New-journey said:


> spinach soup


Is this homemade?


New-journey said:


> and lots of 85% chocolate I had left


Lucky so and so! Lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, little drop of cocoa, cheeky half square Lindt 90% stirred in after heating  and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with 3 rashers smoked streaky bacon (done to perfection this week I hasten to add lol) and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2 - cup of coffee
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 pints water throughout the day 
Just back from my monthly visit to the 3 big supermarkets and for once they actually had everything I needed in stock! I nearly fainted! Lol x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Thank you so much NJ, may seem stupid but I am so proud of myself! , I also had some green and blacks velvet edition dark mint chocolate with my lunch a few times in the last week so I am trying
> 
> Is this stuff bought in the UK? is it that Nush brand or whatever its called?
> 
> Is this homemade?
> 
> Lucky so and so! Lol xx


I am so happy you are proud of yourself, you deserve to be and slowly slowly you can build on this. That's the way to go, little steps. 
No, it's Skinny Crisps, you should have seen me in the health food shops, hours reading the labels! 
All my soups are homemade, just make up the recipe.
All chocolate eaten, you would be shocked at how much I had, will test my BS now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, little drop of cocoa, cheeky half square Lindt 90% stirred in after heating  and a cup of coffee
> 9:30 - cup of coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with 3 rashers smoked streaky bacon (done to perfection this week I hasten to add lol) and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
> 2 - cup of coffee
> T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - cup of coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day
> Just back from my monthly visit to the 3 big supermarkets and for once they actually had everything I needed in stock! I nearly fainted! Lol x


Like the sound of the breakfast K. 
I could murder a bacon sarnie.


----------



## Vince_UK

Couldn't upload these yesterday.


----------



## Vince_UK

Look what I DIDN"T eat today.
Today is my Birthday and they bought this for me and I  just had to sit and watch them devour it .
The aroma from it was Devine
Feel quite proud to be honest but it was OH SO DIFFICULT.


----------



## Robin

Happy birthday, Vince!
You showed amazing fortitude there, I'd have weakened!


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> Look what I DIDN"T eat today.
> Today is my Birthday and they bought this for me and I  just had to sit and watch them devour it .
> The aroma from it was Devine
> Feel quite proud to be honest but it was OH SO DIFFICULT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242


Happy Birthday Vince and well done on resisting the cake. If it’s any consolation, your tastebuds might well have adapted so that the cake would not have tasted anything like as good as it looks - that’s been my experience anyway!


----------



## scousebird

Happy birthday Vince.  That cake looks oh so good.


----------



## Radders

B: banana cinnamon and flax porridge and some nuts and seeds

D: veggie cottage pie with cauliflower mash that was in the freeze the mash seemed to have improved either from being frozen or from being cooked twice. Along with roasted carrots, green beans, asparagus and roasted baby tomatoes. Followed by the last of the lemon & ricotta cheesecake with strawberries and cream. 

Three Lindors.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> View attachment 5243
> Happy birthday Vince.  That cake looks oh so good.


thanks Scouse I just had to sit and watch them eat it like a flock of Gannets. Broke my heart


----------



## Vince_UK

Radders said:


> Happy Birthday Vince and well done on resisting the cake. If it’s any consolation, your tastebuds might well have adapted so that the cake would not have tasted anything like as good as it looks - that’s been my experience anyway!


Thanks Radders, will take your word for it lol it certainly looked good. WIll trust your experience and gain some solace from that.


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Radders, will take your word for it lol it certainly looked good. WIll trust your experience and gain some solace from that.


It does help sometimes!


----------



## Vince_UK

Radders said:


> It does help sometimes!


The first birthday cake in 67 years I didn't get a slice of.


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> The first birthday cake in 67 years I didn't get a slice of.


But you can take pleasure in the fact that someone bought it for you, the craftsmanship that went into creating it, the vicarious pleasure of the eating, and the freedom from guilt of not having eaten it. All in all still a pleasurable thing, no?


----------



## Kaylz

Happy Birthday @Vince_UK , hope you have a great day!   xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Happy Birthday @Vince_UK , hope you have a great day!   xx


Thanks K
A cakeless birthday lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Radders said:


> But you can take pleasure in the fact that someone bought it for you, the craftsmanship that went into creating it, the vicarious pleasure of the eating, and the freedom from guilt of not having eaten it. All in all still a pleasurable thing, no?


Guilty pleasures have their upside sometimes lol


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> thanks Scouse I just had to sit and watch them eat it like a flock of Gannets. Broke my heart


Happy Birthday Vince, and well done for resisting, so hard!


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks New-Journey... was hard lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Happy birthday, Vince!
> You showed amazing fortitude there, I'd have weakened!


Thanks Robin..
Watching the way they ate it somewhat put me off. Have not seen cake eaten before with chopsticks and that is the truth.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy Birthday @Vince_UK 

B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen
L: Only a coconut & almond protein bar.  Wasn't hungry as had brekky late
D: Liver & bacon casserole
Pud:  Another coconut & almond protein bar


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks K
> A cakeless birthday lol


I was in the same position nearly a year ago as I was diagnosed exactly a week before my birthday  lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I was in the same position nearly a year ago as I was diagnosed exactly a week before my birthday  lol x


(((hugs)))


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Happy Birthday @Vince_UK
> 
> B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen
> L: Only a coconut & almond protein bar.  Wasn't hungry as had brekky late
> D: Liver & bacon casserole
> Pud:  Another coconut & almond protein bar


Thanks Mark


----------



## Ditto

I couldn't find your birthday thread...

Sunday: Weight: 220.4 Tum 50 1/2 
BG: 8.1 @ 7.18am
Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
Breakfast:
Tuna, Scrambled Eggs, 4oz Cheese melted over.
Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
BG: 7.3 @ 12.15pm
Pt Water.
Very Late Lunch: _(Note to self, take food wherever you go, don't rely on other people)._
Chicken Breasts, Green Beans, Too Many Tomatoes, Mayo, Butter.
BG: 8.3 @ 7.18pm_ (I was quite shocked at this reading, as felt I'd been good). _
Dinner:
2 Lamb Chops, Stem Broccoli, Gravy _(I don't normally have gravy, but my brother does Sunday dinner and leaves one (sans spuds!) for me on the side, no idea how many carbs in gravy!)_
Forgot Levothyroxine. 
~~~


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> _ no idea how many carbs in gravy!)_


Depends what it is, a 150ml portion of an oxo cube has 1.7g carbs where a knorr gravy pot 50ml portion has 1.8g carb, if he makes it himself could be more if he uses a thickening agent like corn flour or whatever x


----------



## Ditto

It's Bisto gravy granules, from the Pound Shop.  Really good, no lumps!

Vince, why did they eat cake with chop sticks?


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> It's Bisto gravy granules, from the Pound Shop.  Really good, no lumps!
> 
> Vince, why did they eat cake with chop sticks?


I have no idea Ditto but they did lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> View attachment 5247 I couldn't find your birthday thread...
> 
> Sunday: Weight: 220.4 Tum 50 1/2
> BG: 8.1 @ 7.18am
> Pint Water with spoonful Normacol (fibre)
> Breakfast:
> Tuna, Scrambled Eggs, 4oz Cheese melted over.
> Pint Water with Aspirin and Meds
> BG: 7.3 @ 12.15pm
> Pt Water.
> Very Late Lunch: _(Note to self, take food wherever you go, don't rely on other people)._
> Chicken Breasts, Green Beans, Too Many Tomatoes, Mayo, Butter.
> BG: 8.3 @ 7.18pm_ (I was quite shocked at this reading, as felt I'd been good). _
> Dinner:
> 2 Lamb Chops, Stem Broccoli, Gravy _(I don't normally have gravy, but my brother does Sunday dinner and leaves one (sans spuds!) for me on the side, no idea how many carbs in gravy!)_
> Forgot Levothyroxine.
> ~~~


Thanks Ditto


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
4 cups of freshly ground coffee at the office.
L – Grass and fish flavoured bones
D  - Half a 500 gr Argentinian beef Chateau Briand rare, red and yellow peppers, broccoli, carrots at my favourite steak house in Shanghai.  A friend had the other half although  could have quite happily eaten it also.
Water throughout the day and evening.

NO CAKE !!!!!


Complete


----------



## tigerella

2 shredded wheat with banana
lunch out - roast beef, yorkie pud, 2new pots, 2 roast pots,peas,cabbage,carrots,1 small parsni[p.  apple pie with cream
2 slices wholemeal bread with slice of ham, 5 cocktail sausages,1/2 small pork pie pkt of skips
1 choc digestive and 5 mini cheddar biscuits
several cups of decaff tea and coffee, 2 bottles buxton water and 1 cappacino


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> It's Bisto gravy granules, from the Pound Shop.  Really good, no lumps!
> 
> Vince, why did they eat cake with chop sticks?


I always have gravy with my roast & it doesn't affect me too badly.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, wee drop of cocoa powder and a cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with loads of butter and a slice of edam with a 400g pot of soupologie's cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup 
2 - cup of coffee
T - parmesan chicken, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, mcvities digestive and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Look what I DIDN"T eat today.
> Today is my Birthday and they bought this for me and I  just had to sit and watch them devour it .
> The aroma from it was Devine
> Feel quite proud to be honest but it was OH SO DIFFICULT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242



Happy Birthday Vince and I honestly think you could have weathered a slice of cake! Well done though on resisting


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B/ 2 Heck sausages, fried egg and some mushrooms, tea

L/ latte and a lemon muffin (was in town and fancied one instead of lunch)

Snack/ slice of Gorgonzola cheese

D/ small portion of tagliatelle with home made marinaded slices of rib eye steak, seasoned and done in cream topped with caramelised red onion and red peppers and fried mushrooms. 

Might have a fun size flake with my cuppa later


----------



## grainger

Hey all

Today:

B- pan au chocolat

S- Pom bears

L- potato skins (starter post hypo with hypo hunger in full swing, it may have somewhat influenced my ordering!), main - sausage, mash, gravy and peas.

S- sweets that I really shouldn’t eat but oh so yummy

D- currently cooking chicken curry with poppadoms (no rice)

S- may have a couple of digestives later while playing cards. 

No swim today but long walk around aquarium and chasing my little one about, plus obviously searching for crabs in rock pools at the beach


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> Today;
> 
> B/ 2 Heck sausages, fried egg and some mushrooms, tea
> 
> L/ latte and a lemon muffin (was in town and fancied one instead of lunch)
> 
> Snack/ slice of Gorgonzola cheese
> 
> D/ small portion of tagliatelle with home made marinaded slices of rib eye steak, seasoned and done in cream topped with caramelised red onion and red peppers and fried mushrooms.
> 
> Might have a fun size flake with my cuppa later



Love heck sausages!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Yes, was quite pleased with myself, just the dinner was a tad piggy but at least only one meal and not extended over six hours.  I've gone off the rails again since then, badly.
> 
> I won't post, don't want to mislead newbies is my excuse.
> 
> Not surprised about Mark from The Chase being diagnosed, he just would not stick to the diet when he did Sugar Free Farm! Some people think they are invulnerable. Pot/kettle comes to mind.
> 
> *The Chase star Mark Labbett reveals life-changing diagnosis: 'No ...*


My grandson recently met Mark ~ The Beast ~ from The chase ~ he's lost 10st and is now 22st. Still very much overweight but I believe he's working on that. Grandson looked so tiny standing next to Mark !!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> My grandson recently met Mark ~ The Beast ~ from The chase ~ he's lost 10st and is now 22st. Still very much overweight but I believe he's working on that. Grandson looked so tiny standing next to Mark !!



Gracious, I didn’t realise he was 32 stone at one time even though he looks 7ft tall!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Gracious, I didn’t realise he was 32 stone at one time even though he looks 7ft tall!


He's massive in girth and height ~ tho his jacket did appear to look a tad on the large size. Grandson said Mark was great to talk with ~ sense of humour and a quick chat about diabetes. The uni students go to this club where celebs drop in for the evening ~ the week before he met the Chuckle Bros! He's loving Uni.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Happy Birthday Vince and I honestly think you could have weathered a slice of cake! Well done though on resisting


Thanks Amigo I had more room for the beef


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Today;
> 
> B/ 2 Heck sausages, fried egg and some mushrooms, tea
> 
> L/ latte and a lemon muffin (was in town and fancied one instead of lunch)
> 
> Snack/ slice of Gorgonzola cheese
> 
> D/ small portion of tagliatelle with home made marinaded slices of rib eye steak, seasoned and done in cream topped with caramelised red onion and red peppers and fried mushrooms.
> 
> Might have a fun size flake with my cuppa later


Forgive my ignorance Amigo but what are Heck sausages please?
Your dinner sound yummy.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Forgive my ignorance Amigo but what are Heck sausages please?
> Your dinner sound yummy.



Only 3.5 grams of carb and 97% pork so yummy!

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/277643857


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Only 3.5 grams of carb and 97% pork so yummy!
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/277643857


Thanks Amigo, on my list


----------



## scousebird

Naughty day yesterday 

Tea
B: Ham omelette
L: Cheese spread & tomato butty on Tesco pumpkin & sunflower seed bread, strawberries & blueberries, mullerlight Greek yogurt.
T: Naughty bit - Indian takeaway to celebrate cos DD got a new job AND a Hoegaarden beer - I never drink beer 
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Greek yoghurt, blackberries, nuts, seeds & cinnamon.
L: Matterson's pork sausage & 2 tiny pumpkin spiced choc brownies (from Co-op)
D: Marinated chicken breast & med veg.
Pud: Banana waffle protein bar.


----------



## Ditto

Jackie I luvs the Chuckle Bros! From me to you... 

Scousebird it was a one off, don't beat yourself up about it. You're allowed a treat it's when you go to heck in a handcart like me that you have to worry... 

This is good, would luv to be this organised....
https://www.buzzfeed.com/delaneyratzky/low-carb-meal-prep-your-day

201017 Yesterday: 214.6 pounds - tum <<<50 _Weight being stupid again, no way I lost all those pounds over night, body playing silly buggers, water etc. Not 100% at the minute._
BG: 8.0 @ 6.21am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
2 Eggs scrambled with butter, 4oz Cheese melted over.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
BG: 7.4 @ 11.35am
Lunch:
2 Slices Corned Beef and pkt Mushrooms.
Bottle Water
Snack: Carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese_ (Has to be Eden Vale...I'm hooked!)_
Dinner:
2 marinaded Chicken Breasts _(posh from M&S, yucky)_, Can Garden Peas with mayo _(I know!)_
Glug of Water and a Levothyroxine _(having trouble drinking all my water lately)
(Disaster then struck when I went to clear Mum's plate and she'd left one soggy buttery toast and most of a fried egg...it was down my gullet before I could even think...quite upset.).  _
BG: 7.7 @ 10.25pm


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Naughty day yesterday
> 
> Tea
> B: Ham omelette
> L: Cheese spread & tomato butty on Tesco pumpkin & sunflower seed bread, strawberries & blueberries, mullerlight Greek yogurt.
> T: Naughty bit - Indian takeaway to celebrate cos DD got a new job AND a Hoegaarden beer - I never drink beer
> Tea throughout the day.


Naughty but Nice


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Jackie I luvs the Chuckle Bros! From me to you...
> 
> Scousebird it was a one off, don't beat yourself up about it. You're allowed a treat it's when you go to heck in a handcart like me that you have to worry...
> 
> This is good, would luv to be this organised....
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/delaneyratzky/low-carb-meal-prep-your-day
> 
> 201017 Yesterday: 214.6 pounds - tum <<<50 _Weight being stupid again, no way I lost all those pounds over night, body playing silly buggers, water etc. Not 100% at the minute._
> BG: 8.0 @ 6.21am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> 2 Eggs scrambled with butter, 4oz Cheese melted over.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds
> BG: 7.4 @ 11.35am
> Lunch:
> 2 Slices Corned Beef and pkt Mushrooms.
> Bottle Water
> Snack: Carton Eden Vale Cottage Cheese_ (Has to be Eden Vale...I'm hooked!)_
> Dinner:
> 2 marinaded Chicken Breasts _(posh from M&S, yucky)_, Can Garden Peas with mayo _(I know!)_
> Glug of Water and a Levothyroxine _(having trouble drinking all my water lately)
> (Disaster then struck when I went to clear Mum's plate and she'd left one soggy buttery toast and most of a fried egg...it was down my gullet before I could even think...quite upset.).  _
> BG: 7.7 @ 10.25pm


Ditto, your posts cheer me up no end on a daily basis. I will say it again Wonderful!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
4 cups of freshly ground coffee. Took the day off lazy day..
L – 200gr smoked salmon, 4 vine tomatoes, 2 hard boiled free range eggs, 30 gr Cheddar cheese
D  - 200gr chicken stir fried in Actifry with fried onions, 5 steamed mushrooms.
Water throughout the day and evening.

Done


----------



## Beck S

B: Greggs Bacon Roll
L: Wholemeal LC sandwich with Laughing Cow, wafer thin chicken, marmite, some cherry tomatoes, a packet of salt and black pepper Kettle Bites, 3 gherkins and a pot of Chocolate Angel Delight.
D: More bacon, 2 poached eggs, and 3 M&S 97% Pork Sausages.  They don't taste as nice as Tesco Finest.
Snack: Packet of Salted Chocolate coconut curls from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> B: Greggs Bacon Roll
> L: Wholemeal LC sandwich with Laughing Cow, wafer thin chicken, marmite, some cherry tomatoes, a packet of salt and black pepper Kettle Bites, 3 gherkins and a pot of Chocolate Angel Delight.
> D: More bacon, 2 poached eggs, and 3 M&S 97% Pork Sausages.  They don't taste as nice as Tesco Finest.
> Snack: Packet of Salted Chocolate coconut curls from Holland and Barrett.


Love yur diet Becks


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> Love yur diet Becks




I'm making the most of it until I start my course with the dietitians and they make me stop eating bacon!


----------



## Mark Parrott

No one will stop me eating bacon.  NO ONE!


----------



## Radders

B: mashed banana & flax porridge

Before swim: raisin box
After swim: Nature Valley salted caramel bar. I love these! 

Snack: 3 pieces of cheese, very ripe & juicy little conference pear. 

D: Quorn meatballs in a sauce made from onion, mushroom, garlic, green pepper, passata and spices;broccoli, roast carrots. Strawberries & cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 2 slices Burgen toast, 1 with butter and the other with a slice of edam, cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus, 1square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 pints water throughout the day
x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
Brunch - 2 fried eggs, 2 rashers bacon, 1 slice of toast
Dinner - chicken pie, broccoli and carrots
Supper - Ritz biscuits and cheese and 2 glasses of white wine


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- Pom bears (I’m obsessed)
L- sausage, fried egg and caramelised onion sandwich

Swim

D- pasta bolognese, aero mousse & funsize bag malteasers 

Missing my 5 a day today - maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- croissant
> S- Pom bears (I’m obsessed)
> L- sausage, fried egg and caramelised onion sandwich
> 
> Swim
> 
> D- pasta bolognese, aero mousse & funsize bag malteasers
> 
> Missing my 5 a day today - maybe tomorrow!!




Seeing as you've been so sick, just eat what you fancy. Pregnancy sickness is awful, I was sick every day with my 2nd, it ceased the day I gave birth to her, hopefully you will feel better soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> No one will stop me eating bacon.  NO ONE!


Second that 
THat would be a step to far.
And that goes for Sausages, Steak, Eggs.
Not eating cakes and pies is bad enough
HANDS OFF MY BACON!!!!!!!!.


----------



## grainger

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Seeing as you've been so sick, just eat what you fancy. Pregnancy sickness is awful, I was sick every day with my 2nd, it ceased the day I gave birth to her, hopefully you will feel better soon.



I’m still praying it’ll stop soon but the longer it goes on the less I’m convinced! Mornings have become a game of when not if now haha.

Sounds like you went through hell. The little darlings are definitely sent to try us!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

grainger said:


> I’m still praying it’ll stop soon but the longer it goes on the less I’m convinced! Mornings have become a game of when not if now haha.
> 
> Sounds like you went through hell. The little darlings are definitely sent to try us!



Aren't they just. I had all my pregnancies before I was DX, god knows how you manage it. You deserve a medal!


----------



## scousebird

Milk
Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs & wholemeal toast
L: Lentil & bacon soup & a scotch egg
T: Bolognese sauce on Ebly 
Tea & sparkling water during the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Porridge made with full fat milk & cream with blackberries & cinnamon.
L: Tuna salad.
D: Steamed fish (from the Michael Mosely Blood Sugar Diet book).
Pud: Aldi peanut butter nut bar.
Drink: 2 good Brandy's for my abscess.


----------



## Beck S

Mark Parrott said:


> No one will stop me eating bacon.  NO ONE!





Vince_UK said:


> Second that
> THat would be a step to far.
> And that goes for Sausages, Steak, Eggs.
> Not eating cakes and pies is bad enough
> HANDS OFF MY BACON!!!!!!!!.


You may take my pastry, but you'll never take my bacon!!!!!!

Anyway, yesterday was a bacon day!

B: Wholemeal roll with bacon
L: Coleslaw with some grated cheese and mexican flavoured chicken pieces.  Butterscotch Angel Delight pot.
D: Assorted party food, mostly bacon and assorted pork products, but with one mini steak pie, a little oasis of pastry heaven.  Did then not test just in case!!  WIll have to next time.  Oh, and three gherkins, my new go to snack.
Snack: One hazlenut Lindor.


----------



## Vince_UK

We should have a National Bacon Day or maybe even a National Bacon Week  every month


----------



## Beck S

I'm up for that!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> We should have a National Bacon Day or maybe even a National Bacon Week every month





Beck S said:


> I'm up for that!


I'm in too!!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Me too!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto”, blueberries, Semi-skimmed milk.
4 cups of freshly ground coffee and 2 small home made lemon cookies after I exploded because some people here just don’t listen. Committed me to a 68,000 RMB spend  after I told him not to  and without my knowledge or authority so he is now looking for a new employer. I could have murdered a smoke or 6 but my vape got a good use until I calmed down.
L – Factory Lunch Grass, some sort of spicy green beans, tofu with a minute smidgen of beef and I chicken drumstick in soy sauce.
D  - 1/2 Tin tuna in spring water (the other half went to our factory cat that has suddenly appeared), 100 gr smoked salmon, 4 vine toms, 2 hard boiled eggs, 30gr cheddar cheese.
I worked late.

What a ^(&^^%$() day!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> No one will stop me eating bacon.  NO ONE!


I love my bacon even more so now that I FRY it in goose fat {experimenting} and NO-ONE will take my bacon away from me either ~ they wouldn't dare!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, wee drop cocoa, cup of coffee
9:30 - cup of coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and a lotus
2 - cup of coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - cup of coffee
2 pints of water during the day x


----------



## Amigo

B - slice of wholemeal toast, cup of tea

L - egg mayo seeded roll and latte. 1 chocolate mint

Snack - fun size fudge 

D - marinaded chicken thighs fried till crispy on the outside, tablespoon Moroccan cous cous, broccoli and cauliflower gratin (7.4 grams carb in that), red peppers, leeks, red onion and mushrooms cooked in the oven in olive oil, garlic & herbs

3 squares Aero with cuppa


----------



## Radders

B: banana with flax, soya milk and nuts & seeds

L: 3 pieces Cathedral City: one double Gloucester, one Red Leicester and one mature cheddar. Graze box “cheese board”. 9 bar.

Snack before cycle home: tiny apple! Raisin box

D: slice of Sainsbury’s crustless broccoli and tomato quiche with stir fried onion, mushrooms, pepper and baby sweet corn and roasted baby plum tomatoes. Two satsumas. Square of 81% dark chocolate.

Supper: cashew nuts, peanuts


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 1 crumpet & 2 boiled eggs
L: Beef casserole (Tesco tinned, quite nice & easy work lunch), 2 slices of pineapple & muller greek yogurt.
T: Chicken in red wine (slow cooker recipe), baby potatoes, carrots. 2 glasses of red wine.
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on 1 burgen toast
L: Curried squash soup & Lidl high protein roll
D: Beef stew in the slow cooker (with 1 Yorkshire made with spelt & rye flour.  It didn't rise)
Pud: Coconut & almond Nature Valley bar


----------



## Beck S

B: 1 granary toast with two fried eggs
L: Low Carb wholemeal sandwich, laughing cow, ham, and marmite, packet of Worcester Sauce and Tomato Propercorn, M&S little wensleydale and cranberry cheese, 3 gherkins.
D: Pork Loin steak topped with pineapple and cheese, cauliflower, broccoli, and sprouts.
Snack: 1 Cadbury's Heroes fudge and a Dairy Milk square.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto” ensemble.
L – Factory Lunch, Fish, grass I think cabbage, some kind of mushrooms with slivers of pork (I think), stir fried tofu and grass with chilies. I didn't eat the rice not one grain passed my lips.
D  - 5 small pork loin steaks fried (honest they were small more like bacon ½ rashers), 2 fried eggs and a spoon full of baked beans on each steak. Plus a very small teaspoon of HP sauce Brown. Quite the creative nouveau cuisine genius I have become.

 Tolerable day today. Didn’t loose it although the day ain’t over yet.


----------



## Radders

B: not bacon and lettuce butty on Burgen

L: graze box: smoky protein power, Aldi gluten free salted peanut bar

Snack before cycle home: plum, raisin box

D: warmed up Chinese takeaway I froze on Friday: salt & pepper mushrooms, veggie crispy duck, stir fried mange tout. Chopped up a manky lettuce that was languishing in the fridge and mixed it in with the stir fry. Waste not want not. 
Greek yoghurt with summer fruits. Dark chocolate square. 

Snack as too low to go to sleep: prunes


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, cocoa powder and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and a lotus (yes I am quite obsessed with eggs at the moment but hey they are cheap, cheerful and delicious )
2 - coffee
T - smoked basa, roast potatoes, buttered asparagus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Naughty Thursday again.
B: 2 slice toasted Burgen.
L: Smoked barbecue chicken & mustard mayo dip
Snack: Chocolate protein bar.
D: 3 slices of pepperoni pizza, 1 slice garlic bread & chips.
Pud: Raspberry sundae.

Despite the fact I loosen the reigns at my Bruv's on a Thursday night, I felt so guilty eaten the pizza & was terrified of what the results would be.  Took 3 hours to peak, and was rewarded with a 7.1.  Not too shabby at all.


----------



## Beck S

B: Wholemeal roll with bacon
L: Low carb wholemeal sandwich, laughing cow, ham, and marmite. Little cheese block, 3 gherkins, and Salted Caramel Coconut Pecks.  A nice half hour walk!
D: M&S individual roast chicken pie, mixed veg and gravy.  Pastry on the pie was amazing, went from 7.0 before dinner to 6.7 afterwards.  I say a successful experiment.


----------



## grainger

Erm I ate a lot yesterday...

B- croissant
S- Pom bears (they help with nausea weirdly)
L- jkt potato with cheese and beans 
S- huge Cornish pasty (I’m a pig)
S- fudge - so yummy
D- salmon with noodles & salad, profiteroles

Amazingly didn’t go over 8 yesterday except on waking so maybe I should eat stupid amounts of food more often!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto” ensemble.
L –  Lunch, Stir fried cabbage and cucumber I think and I actually have absolutely no idea what the rest was. Didn’t post test didn’t see the point and the strips are costing me the equivalent of £1.60 each here. I know one thing after I had eaten it I was starving .
D  -  5 Skinny beef sausages, 2 fried eggs AND 2 tbs baked beans Plus a very small teaspoon of HP sauce Brown.
I am stressed, comfort food - the baked beans.
Late dinner didn't get back until after 8pm here.Hate that 
 *&$$!* awful day today  GIVE ME STRENGTH


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, cocoa powder and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and a lotus (yes I am quite obsessed with eggs at the moment but hey they are cheap, cheerful and delicious )
> 2 - coffee
> T - smoked basa, roast potatoes, buttered asparagus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day x


WOT!!!!! no sausages K?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 eggs on toast
L - cheese salad and 2 satsumas
D - Roast chicken, broccoli, carrots, 2 small Yorkshire puds
S - bag of wotsits


----------



## Ingressus

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yesterday
> B - 2 eggs on toast
> L - cheese salad and 2 satsumas
> D - Roast chicken, broccoli, carrots, 2 small Yorkshire puds
> S - bag of wotsits


Not a horse anyway


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ingressus said:


> Not a horse anyway



I'm saving that for pudding 

I'm so hungry today, if I didn't have this I'd have been down the bakers and been on my 2nd donut by now


----------



## Wirrallass

200mls warm boiled water
B. Nil
Brunch: 2 boiled eggs + coffee
Evening meal: I green pepper filled with bol sauce, yum yum!
Coffee.
200mls warm boiled water before bed.

600 mls water throughout the day + 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 coffeees!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Possibly even 3rd. Arghhhh I really want a sugar ring donut now! I hate having this, but on the upside I've dropped 3 dress sizes


----------



## Ingressus

Beck S said:


> B: Wholemeal roll with bacon
> L: Low carb wholemeal sandwich, laughing cow, ham, and marmite. Little cheese block, 3 gherkins, and Salted Caramel Coconut Pecks.  A nice half hour walk!
> D: M&S individual roast chicken pie, mixed veg and gravy.  Pastry on the pie was amazing, went from 7.0 before dinner to 6.7 afterwards.  I say a successful experiment.


I so need to know what a laughing cow is, i hope its not a laughing cow i mean do cows laugh? Well at least no carbs in it, do you tell it a joke first.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Possibly even 3rd. Arghhhh I really want a sugar ring donut now! I hate having this, but on the upside I've dropped 3 dress sizes


Just keep reminding yourself about the drop in dress sizes Lucy ~ hopefully that will do the trick .......or drink a large tumbler of water to get you past the craving stage


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> I so need to know what a laughing cow is, i hope its not a laughing cow i mean do cows laugh? Well at least no carbs in it, do you tell it a joke first.


Is this a serious question? lol x


----------



## grovesy

Ingressus said:


> I so need to know what a laughing cow is, i hope its not a laughing cow i mean do cows laugh? Well at least no carbs in it, do you tell it a joke first.


I believe it is a brand of cheese.


----------



## Ingressus

Come on guys whats a laughing cow lol


----------



## Amigo

Ingressus said:


> Come on guys whats a laughing cow lol




*The Laughing Cow* (French: *La vache qui rit*) is a brand of processed cheese products made by Fromageries Bel since 1865, and in particular refers to the brand's most popular product, the spreadable wedge.


----------



## Ingressus

Amigo said:


> *The Laughing Cow* (French: *La vache qui rit*) is a brand of processed cheese products made by Fromageries Bel since 1865, and in particular refers to the brand's most popular product, the spreadable wedge.


Ha Ha thanks Amigo


----------



## Beck S

Hahaha.

Yep, it's a soft cheese triangle.  Kind of like Dairylea, but nicer


----------



## Ingressus

Beck S said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Yep, it's a soft cheese triangle.  Kind of like Dairylea, but nicer



Well thank god for that i live on the North Yorkshire moors we have loads now i can say you can take that smile of your face or some diabetic will eat you. At least it will get them out of my way.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, cocoa powder, coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a slice of edam and a boiled egg, pink panther vanilla wafer and a square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day  x


----------



## grainger

Today

B- cereal (naughty but nice and I threw it up anyway so didn’t spike me haha)
S- Pom bears
L- sausage, mash & onion gravy
S- salted caramel ice cream at the beach
D- currently debating between cottage pie and just picking at bits with various dips. There will be fudge at the end though!

Have been massively active today and as last day of holiday I figure bad food is allowed


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “a la Ditto” ensemble.
L – Lunch, Terrific Chinese buffet at the Windsor 5* hotel in Kunshan. No idea what the carbs were,  I didn’t really care. Fabulous Sashimi and chicken and beef  and, and, and. Loads of cakes ice cream and juices which I avoided yet again
Didn’t test of course (pic included).
Finished lunch at around 13.00 tested when got home at 17.30 . Reading was 5.0 so I guess it must have been ok.
D  - 2 free range egg omelete and smoked salmon.

     Todays report completed.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm trying to remember what I ate yesterday!
B:  Bacon & cheese 3 egg omelette.
L:  Nothing.  Wasn't hungry.
D: Sausage & bacon sarnie.
Wasn't really hungry all day.  Today I have been starving, so went to KFC & got a Double Down.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, cocoa powder, coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and a slice edam, pink panther vanilla wafer and a square Lindt 90%
2  - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus and tonight I went all out and had greek yoghurt and raspberries for pud!  
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - 40g jumbo oats, 195ml almond milk, cocoa powder, coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and a slice edam, pink panther vanilla wafer and a square Lindt 90%
> 2  - coffee
> T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus and tonight I went all out and had greek yoghurt and raspberries for pud!
> After t - coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day x


Oh how exciting, hope your numbers were ok and it can be a regular dish.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Oh how exciting, hope your numbers were ok and it can be a regular dish.


They were blooming fantastic actually! Haha 5.7 before, 6.6 2 hours after and 5.3 before bed! Raspberries and yoghurt are certainly on the menu for pud!  x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 toast with butter - Tesco pumpkin & sunflower seed bread
L: KFC - I had a double down - it was delicious if a bit messy , small fries & a latte
T: Tesco Chinese takeaway in a box, 2 G&T's (slimline T of course), 2 glasses of red.
Sparkling water during the day


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> They were blooming fantastic actually! Haha 5.7 before, 6.6 2 hours after and 5.3 before bed! Raspberries and yoghurt are certainly on the menu for pud!  x


Hurrah Hurrah Hurrah! 
I know how much courage it took to eat different food so huge well done to you! I expect it was delicious as well


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Hurrah Hurrah Hurrah!
> I know how much courage it took to eat different food so huge well done to you! I expect it was delicious as well


It was! You actually have no idea how good it was for something so 'plain' haha, so I'm buying more raspberries tomorrow and having them again as Bruce finished them last night!  lol x


----------



## New-journey

Eating here is rather difficult as in a conference center which is normally a nunnery outside Lisbon.
Breakfast 2 seeded oatcakes with Almond butter. (My food!) 
Lunch raw bar which I brought with me, tomatoes  and lettuce
Snack ginger oat biscuit, lots of chocolate, almond butter.
Supper at 8pm , huge plate of overcooked veggies with tofu, was so starving I ate loads! 
I can't wait to be home and cook my own food!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> It was! You actually have no idea how good it was for something so 'plain' haha, so I'm buying more raspberries tomorrow and having them again as Bruce finished them last night!  lol x


I often have the same, though I have non dairy yoghurt. I do sometimes add nut butter and seeds to the fruit, so delicious. Got to stop Bruce eating your raspberries!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I often have the same, though I have non dairy yoghurt. I do sometimes add nut butter and seeds to the fruit, so delicious. Got to stop Bruce eating your raspberries!


What kind do you use? Is it the Alpro stuff by any chance? I will try!!!!  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> What kind do you use? Is it the Alpro stuff by any chance? I will try!!!!  x


I love cashew and almond best but hard to find and expensive, or I have coconut or soya. Alpro one is good!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I love cashew and almond best but hard to find and expensive, or I have coconut or soya. Alpro one is good!


Fantastic thanks for that, I was going to create a thread asking if anyone had used Alpro and if it was nice so thank you for saving me a job!  I use the Alpro roasted unsweetened almond milk for my porridge  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Fantastic thanks for that, I was going to create a thread asking if anyone had used Alpro and if it was nice so thank you for saving me a job!  I use the Alpro roasted unsweetened almond milk for my porridge  x


More on my list K


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> More on my list K


What the almond milk? I've got breakfast for the next 6 weeks sorted as it was 3 cartons of the long life stuff for £3 at Tesco so I stocked up! Lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> What the almond milk? I've got breakfast for the next 6 weeks sorted as it was 3 cartons of the long life stuff for £3 at Tesco so I stocked up! Lol x


You should get a job Marketing for Tesco lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> You should get a job Marketing for Tesco lol


It's the only Supermarket I can access regularly, I only get to an Asda and Morrison once a month! Lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> What the almond milk? I've got breakfast for the next 6 weeks sorted as it was 3 cartons of the long life stuff for £3 at Tesco so I stocked up! Lol x


Actually K all joking aside, have you thought about developing a blog or website advising diabetic people where to buy and carb content as a reference guide.
Maybe there is already one but it was just a thought. You are a mind of very useful and beneficial information. You could charge sponsors for advertising. Just an idle thought.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> It's the only Supermarket I can access regularly, I only get to an Asda and Morrison once a month! Lol x


YouTube Channel also


----------



## Radders

Brunch; two fried eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans

Pm: small pear and apple, some walnuts

D: home made pizza on a low carb tortilla with bistro salad. Toppings were tomato purée, onion, pepper, mushrooms, garlic, courgette and lots of mature cheddar with a sprinkle of oregano

After fireworks: half a box of chocolate Brazils from Poundland and 3 Dark Lindors because I felt like it.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Actually K all joking aside, have you thought about developing a blog or website advising diabetic people where to buy and carb content as a reference guide.
> Maybe there is already one but it was just a thought. You are a mind of very useful and beneficial information. You could charge sponsors for advertising. Just an idle thought.


No I've never thought about it actually, I suppose I could take a look around to see if there is anything like that out there and if not then I may well look into doing something like that if it would be used, thanks for the idea!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Radders said:


> Brunch; two fried eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans
> 
> Pm: small pear and apple, some walnuts
> 
> D: home made pizza on a low carb tortilla with bistro salad. Toppings were tomato purée, onion, pepper, mushrooms, garlic, courgette and lots of mature cheddar with a sprinkle of oregano
> 
> After fireworks: half a box of chocolate Brazils from Poundland and 3 Dark Lindors because I felt like it.


A little of what you fancy Radders does you good.


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> What kind do you use? Is it the Alpro stuff by any chance? I will try!!!!  x


Just out of interest Kaylz, do you need to avoid dairy for any reason? If not I would think the supermarket own brand of Greek yoghurt is probably a lot cheaper?


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> A little of what you fancy Radders does you good.


Yes indeed although I did need a correction going to bed!


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> half a box of chocolate Brazils from Poundland and 3 Dark Lindors because I felt like it.


I love your attitude!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> No I've never thought about it actually, I suppose I could take a look around to see if there is anything like that out there and if not then I may well look into doing something like that if it would be used, thanks for the idea!  x


Seems a waste not to put all your knowledge and experience to use and make a little money at the same time. I for one would use it.


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> Just out of interest Kaylz, do you need to avoid dairy for any reason? If not I would think the supermarket own brand of Greek yoghurt is probably a lot cheaper?


No don't need to avoid dairy at all, was just looking at lower carb alternatives to add a dollop to my porridge etc, and yes by far cheaper, 500g pot of Tesco own is only 85p  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: 2 toast with butter - Tesco pumpkin & sunflower seed bread
> L: KFC - I had a double down - it was delicious if a bit messy , small fries & a latte
> T: Tesco Chinese takeaway in a box, 2 G&T's (slimline T of course), 2 glasses of red.
> Sparkling water during the day


I had a KFC Double Down yesterday too.  They are quite messy, aren't they.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: KFC Double Down, small fries & Pepsi Max Cherry
D: Chicken & Chorizo Paella.  Used half Bulgar Wheat & half cauli rice.  Was gawjus!
Pud: Belgian bun.  Really fancied something naughty.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  100 gr Smoked salmon and 2 poached eggs
L –  200 gr Sirloin steak, ½ steamed onion AND 2tbs baked beans
D  -  Thai Food tonight folks,
Creamy beef curry, Stir fried mushrooms with cabbage and cauli, seafood hotpot didn't eat noodles, Samabal green beans spicy, Avacado salad
I coffee and water with lemon all day
Have a goodnight all


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Vince_UK, you remind me of this guy I saw on holiday in Bulgaria that took photos of everything he ate.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> @Vince_UK, you remind me of this guy I saw on holiday in Bulgaria that took photos of everything he ate.


Easier than trying to describe it Mark haha. Don't worry when I get back UK there will be no more foodie pics lol


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> No don't need to avoid dairy at all, was just looking at lower carb alternatives to add a dollop to my porridge etc, and yes by far cheaper, 500g pot of Tesco own is only 85p  x


But there’s hardly anything in a dollop of Greek yoghurt! Only 5g in a decent dishful in fact!


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> But there’s hardly anything in a dollop of Greek yoghurt! Only 5g in a decent dishful in fact!


I'm that unconvinced of my ratio though I don't want to mess things up  x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Easier than trying to describe it Mark haha. Don't worry when I get back UK there will be no more foodie pics lol



Hey you post away, some of us *love* foodie pics...I’m the Queen of food porn! It’s like all things, sometimes you only get to look at it (which is why I was the saddo in Krakow taking photos of the most sumptuous selection of home made chocolates in the world!) 

There you are Vince, a good old British dinner to salivate over...I’ll show you mine if you’ll show me yours (Chinese meals that is!)


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I'm that unconvinced of my ratio though I don't want to mess things up  x



You’re on a roll now Kaylz. Gradually introduce little tasty things into your diet and one of these days the fluffy pyjamas will be too tight for you!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You’re on a roll now Kaylz. Gradually introduce little tasty things into your diet and one of these days the fluffy pyjamas will be too tight for you!


 don't say that, it would cost me an absolute FORTUNE to replace them all!! LOL x


----------



## Beck S

Amigo said:


> View attachment 5339
> 
> Hey you post away, some of us *love* foodie pics...I’m the Queen of food porn! It’s like all things, sometimes you only get to look at it (which is why I was the saddo in Krakow taking photos of the most sumptuous selection of home made chocolates in the world!)
> 
> There you are Vince, a good old British dinner to salivate over...I’ll show you mine if you’ll show me yours (Chinese meals that is!)


Oh dear lord that looks stunning!!!

Yesterday was out Christmas shopping and was eventful!
B: Bowl of Tesco Pecan and Maple crunch and semi-skimmed milk.  Had a little bit extra as I knew I'd be out and walking around all day.
L: Gourmet Burger Kitchen for lunch, had a bunless chicken bacon prestrella and some onion rings.  Was treating myself with the onion rings, but discovered I was having my first hypo as we sat down, so I now don't care about all the carbs!  Also had a glass of full fat coke as it was all we had around on the table, I was woefully unprepared.
D: Low Carb wholemeal cheese and onion sandwich and 2 gherkins.

The upside is that my friends are all now carrying glucose tablets around with them!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> View attachment 5339
> 
> Hey you post away, some of us *love* foodie pics...I’m the Queen of food porn! It’s like all things, sometimes you only get to look at it (which is why I was the saddo in Krakow taking photos of the most sumptuous selection of home made chocolates in the world!)
> 
> There you are Vince, a good old British dinner to salivate over...I’ll show you mine if you’ll show me yours (Chinese meals that is!)




Yummy!!!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 eggs on wholemeal toast
L - cheese salad
D - 2 veggie burgers and 2 potato waffles, muller light yoghurt
Night snacks - 2 satsumas and a small slice of chocolate cake (I was very restrained lol!)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 40g oats, 195ml almond milk, cocoa powder, in an attempt to get my bs up for lunch chucked in a square Lindt 90% and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with smoked streaky bacon and a 25g bar 85%
2 - coffee
T - 3 sausages, 2 yorkies, tender stem broccoli, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
2 mugs of water
so yeah I've eaten a lot of chocolate today but I don't really care lol  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Easier than trying to describe it Mark haha. Don't worry when I get back UK there will be no more foodie pics lol


Why not?


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> View attachment 5339
> 
> Hey you post away, some of us *love* foodie pics...I’m the Queen of food porn! It’s like all things, sometimes you only get to look at it (which is why I was the saddo in Krakow taking photos of the most sumptuous selection of home made chocolates in the world!)
> 
> There you are Vince, a good old British dinner to salivate over...I’ll show you mine if you’ll show me yours (Chinese meals that is!)


Am salivating Amigo I am salivating 
You have no idea what I would do for a plate of that right now.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Why not?


Perpetual pics of sausage could get a little boring lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> don't say that, it would cost me an absolute FORTUNE to replace them all!! LOL x


Get you some from China Cheap lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Perpetual pics of sausage could get a little boring lol


Are sausages the only food you'll be eating then once back in the UK Vince? There's some enticing & tasty food out there for the taking that won't impact on your bgls ~ you just need to find it and TEST pre & post a meal.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Are sausages the only food you'll be eating then once back in the UK Vince? There's some enticing & tasty food out there for the taking that won't impact on your bgls ~ you just need to find it and TEST pre & post a meal.


Was teasing WL. I intend to try and be a little adventurous when I get back. 
Seeing as I will be the  main one eating it should be ok haha


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon & egg on 2 slices of Tesco high protein bread. Coffee.
L: Some Tesco party foods (tempura prawns, chicken skewers & corn dogs). Research for Chr1$tm@$ 
T: Out at a pub in the village where son & DIL live for DIL's birthday - Roast belly pork, 3 roasties, 1 slice parsnip, Yorkie, carrot, fine beans & cauliflower cheese.  Wine


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon sarnie
L: Spicy tomato pea snacks & salted caramel Nature Valley bar
D: Roast beef, parsnips, 2 roasties, carrots, sweet potato & gravy
Pud: 2 choc & peanut butter cups.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee. 
L. Apple, a tangerine and some sparkling water. 
D. Sirloin steak, mushrooms, fried onions, chips 100g  and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Beck S

B: Tesco Pecan and Maple Crisp, semi-skimmed milk
L: Cheese, onion and tomato omelette with salad
D: Roast chicken with a chipolata and tiny stuffing ball, mixed veg and one Tesco Finest yorkshire pudding, gravy.
Snack: Small snack pack of melon slices.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B –  “ala Ditto” with blueberries.  I soaked some flaxseeds overnight in milk and added a tbs full. Grinding them by hand is such a nightmare.
L –  Factory Lunch, Minnow which I gave to the cat, Grass (Possible spinach), Soy sauce hard boiled egg about 1,000 years old I think  it certainly had that texture,  Peas in pods and stir fried mushrooms.. Apologies in advance for the photo.
D  -  160 gr Turkey breast meat, 4 vine toms, 2 scrambled eggs, some seriously strong Bega Vintage Cheese about 30 gr.
4  coffees and water 2 litre   all day
Done


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> L – Factory Lunch, Minnow which I gave to the cat, Grass (Possible spinach), Soy sauce hard boiled egg about 1,000 years old I think it certainly had that texture, Peas in pods and stir fried mushrooms.. Apologies in advance for the photo.


No wonder you've lost weight!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> No wonder you've lost weight!


It has helped that is for sure lol


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> I'm that unconvinced of my ratio though I don't want to mess things up  x


The carbs in a dollop of Greek yoghurt won’t make the blindest bit of difference, unless it’s a huge dollop!


----------



## Radders

B: Quorn bacon butty on Burgen

Snack: raisin box while out to fend off impending hypo

Dinner: Quorn gammon steaks & pineapple, roasted red pepper & cherry tomatoes, small dollop of mushy peas (a food I have only recently discovered that I like!), sautéed mushrooms. Raspberries, half a small banana and creme fraiche. Three assorted Lindors.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats with almond milk and cocoa powder and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with what seemed like the thickest slice of edam EVER and a boiled egg, pink panther wafer and a square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - chicken breast, charlotte potatoes, buttered tender stem broccoli, greek yoghurt and raspberries
After t - coffee
2 pints water through the day x


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich and cup of tea

L - small bowl of chips & a latte (was out and they don’t usually cause me problems)

D - lamb shank in minted gravy, low carb cauliflower and broccoli gratin, spring greens, carrots, sprouts, 1 Yorkshire Pudding

S - chocolate peanut butter cup (11 grams carb)


----------



## scousebird

Water
B: Mixed berries & greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs. Tea
L: M&S Turkey wrap, a few grapes & NAS Activia yogurt. Chocolate NAS milk shake
T: Chili & a small naan bread.
Tea throughout the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 2 slices of toasted Burgen.
L: Had breakfast late, so just a 9 bar.
D: Tuna casserole.  Was a bit disappointed with this.  Recipe from Diet Doctor website.  Was very oily.


----------



## Beck S

B: Bacon Roll from Greggs
L: Low Carb white Hovis sandwich with laughing cow, corned beef, ham, cucumber, lettuce, and marmite.  Marmite does not go with this sandwich!! Small block of Cornish Cove cheese, 4 cherry tomatoes, and a packet of salted caramel coconut pecks.
D: Nachos, with grated cheese, pulled pork, and sliced gherkins.  Probably had slightly too many chips as I measured as 8.6 2 hours after from 5.9 before, but I just need to adjust before I have it next.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> B: Bacon Roll from Greggs
> L: Low Carb white Hovis sandwich with laughing cow, corned beef, ham, cucumber, lettuce, and marmite.  Marmite does not go with this sandwich!! Small block of Cornish Cove cheese, 4 cherry tomatoes, and a packet of salted caramel coconut pecks.
> D: Nachos, with grated cheese, pulled pork, and sliced gherkins.  Probably had slightly too many chips as I measured as 8.6 2 hours after from 5.9 before, but I just need to adjust before I have it next.


Ah!!!!  Greggs


----------



## Vince_UK

Evening folks
My Today’s  which will be my yesterday in 4 hours 26 minutes for your tomorrow.
B – “ala Ditto” with blueberries. and soaked flaxseeds.
Don’t want to grind them it is sincerely a chore by hand.  I put the All-Bran and flaxseeds in a bowl with some semi-skimmed milk and put it in the fridge overnight.  The milk is completely  absorbed. Add a little more milk  in the morning and Wallah!!. It is really rather palatable.
L – Factory Lunch, Grass, Cabbage I think, spicy tofu, eggs and peppers, fatty pork which is quite tasty I got someone else’s also who doesn’t like it. It is called ”dong po rho”. Apologise again for my poor photo attempt.
D  - 1 ground beef 1/2 pounder burger cooked medium from the local butchers I found, 2 Fried eggs, 2 tbs baked beans and melted over the burger strong Bega Vintage Cheese about 30 gr. I had been literally dreaming about that burger ALL day.
4 maybe 5 coffees and water 2 litres all day
Another day, another dollar


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> Ah!!!!  Greggs


I messaged them yesterday on Twitter to see if they did brown rolls with their breakfast menu but they don't.  Fortunately, the rolls don't seem to be affecting me much at the moment but I'll probably have to stop soon.  I may have to badger them a bit for brown rolls.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> I messaged them yesterday on Twitter to see if they did brown rolls with their breakfast menu but they don't.  Fortunately, the rolls don't seem to be affecting me much at the moment but I'll probably have to stop soon.  I may have to badger them a bit for brown rolls.


Badger, Badger, Badger. I want low carb pies also lol


----------



## Beck S

I think I will actually.  Would be nice to have someone produce a good almond flour loaf or something.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, cocoa powder and a coffee
D - wholemeal roll with 2 slices of edam and a 400g pot of cauliflower, kale & black garlic soup 
2 - coffee
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Amigo

B - 1 slice of wholemeal toast with slice of ham and a fried egg on top

L - chicken and stuffing sandwich on granary, latte (spiked me to 8.6)

D - Home made chicken in mustard and tarragon cream sauce with tablespoon of rice fried with red onion and peas

Snack - small peanut butter cup with cup of tea


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
Brunch - sausage, egg, bacon, mushroom
D - chicken pie, broccoli, carrots
S - mini cheddars and Muller light yoghurt


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Beef, onion & mustard sandwich
Snack: Salted Caramel Nature Valley bar
D: Beef stir fry
Pud: Moser Roth 85% cherry filled choc.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small banana with low fat Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Chicken salad butty on wholemeal, Nature Valley Protein bar
T: Slow cooked gammon, half portion of chips 
Water, tea & coffee during the day


----------



## grainger

Yesterday

B- Croissant
S- carrots and Pom bears
L- bacon and scrambled egg sandwich (burgen bread)
S- 2x chipolata sausages
D- pasta meatballs

Only threw up once . Today is the start of less snacks and carbs as I’ve been told I’m eating too much


----------



## Vince_UK

Here we go!
My Today’s
B – “ala Ditto” with blueberries. Soaked flaxseeds.
L – Factory Lunch, Grass, Spinach I think, spicy dry tofu with chilies, 2 pork meatballs in soy sauce, nice but tiny, and fried potatoes which I did not eat.
D  - Tin of tuna mixed with a steamed onion and 4 vine toms and a little soy sauce because it is usually dry.
4 maybe 5 coffees and water 1.5 litres all day, not enough water today methinks

That’s all folks.
***UPDATE***
Went to bed at 22.00 woke up at 23.38 absoutely ravenous.
I could have eaten a horse between 2 bread vans.
Got up fried 4 very small spicy pork sausages, scrambled 2 eggs
Ate
Smiled
Went back to bed and slept like a baby.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Tuesday 07 Nov 2017
200mls warm boiled water
B. Coffee x 2
L. Coffee x 2
Evening meal
Bol with just a few wrinkle oven chips and 4 broc florets
A ramakin of mint & choc ice cream ~ yummy yummy yum
Coffee x
200mls warm boiled water at my so called bedtime!

600mls water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Went all out today haha
B - jumbo oats with almond milk and raspberries  and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and a slice edam, pink panther wafer, 1 square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, a little past its best lotus (bit soft but only 2 left in the tub and I'm not wasting them! Lol), square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Went all out today haha
> B - jumbo oats with almond milk and raspberries  and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and a slice edam, pink panther wafer, 1 square Lindt 90%
> 2 - coffee
> T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, a little past its best lotus (bit soft but only 2 left in the tub and I'm not wasting them! Lol), square Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day x


Yes you certainly did go all out K ~ good for you ~ Snap I'm having mince tonight with broc florets. Will probs have yogurt for after with a tiny sprinkling of drinking choc x


----------



## grainger

Today

B- croissant
S- oat and raisin biscuits while out to prevent being sick in the street!
L- avocado, celery, cucumber, tomatoes, pepper, small amount of ham and cheese all with sour cream and chive dip. Packet of walkers baked crisps
S- some of a scone (shared with my boy) while our
D- will be Thai red curry but no rice just a couple of crackers. 

At least it’s a bit healthier today. Was only sick first thing and this afternoon not too nauseous so happy days. 
Going to try and do some yoga/exercise tomorrow


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - bacon sandwich
D - roast chicken, carrots, broccoli, sprouts, 2 small yorkies
At work tonight I will have an omelette, muller light yoghurt and a satsuma


----------



## Greymouser

Yesterday:
B: Four Ryvita, two with peanut butter, two with veg pate; packet of crisps; small apple.
L: 50g salted peanuts
D: Soya Chilli and small baked potato; small amount of soya ice cream.
About three litres of water throughout the day.
Today:
B: Four Ryvita with humous on; packet of crisps; small apple.
L: 50g salted peanuts.
Snack: Small apple.
D: Not that hungry, so just four Linda Mcarteny Sausage rolls, which it seem has spike me, leaving me at 7.5 three hours after eating! ( Thats them off the menu!)
About two litres of water today, so far...
Both days about half a litre of diet fizzy pop.

Edit: I just re read my post and am shocked how unhealthy my diet has been these two days!


----------



## scousebird

Water
Coffee
B: Ham, 2 boiled eggs
L: Tuna mayo on M&S seeded batch, a Laughing Cow light triangle, a few grapes, an Activia light yogurt
T: Cooked Vietnamese lemongrass chicken, didn't like it so had two M&S seeded batch toast with smoked mackerel pate.
Went to the cinema and had a small bag of sweet & salty popcorn.  Saw Murder on the Orient Express, well most of it cos I kept dosing off


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Slice of toasted Burgen
L: Scotch egg & 4 chicken tikka bites
D: chicken stuffed with goats cheese & wrapped in Parma ham with baked beans & veg chips.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – “ala Ditto” with blueberries. Soaked flaxseeds.
L – Factory Lunch,  Fish flavoured bones, Stir fried cauliflower and pork, pak choi, fried egg,
D  - 250 gr Chicken breast, diced and seasoned with spices and done in the Actifry, 2 tbs of baked beans lol
5 coffees and water 2 litres all day.
Nite All


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> My Today’s
> B – “ala Ditto” with blueberries. Soaked flaxseeds.
> L – Factory Lunch,  Fish flavoured bones, Stir fried cauliflower and pork, pak choi, fried egg,
> D  - 250 gr Chicken breast, diced and seasoned with spices and done in the Actifry, 2 tbs of baked beans lol
> 5 coffees and water 2 litres all day.
> Nite All
> View attachment 5404


Fish flavoured BONES? Are you serious Vince?! You're having a laugh aren't  you? LOL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Fish flavoured BONES? Are you serious Vince?! You're having a laugh aren't  you? LOL


There are more bones than fish lol Fact


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> There are more bones than fish lol Fact


Urgghhhhhhh!


----------



## grainger

Today -

B- croissant
S- walkers baked crisps
L- Sainsbury’s instant chicken noodle soup (be good to yourself), carrots, grilled halluomi, celery and some cherry tomatoes, banana and a small petite filous, Greek style yoghurt
S- digestive biscuit x3 (hypo got a bit carried away)
S- some of my sons pesto pasta (so yummy I can’t resist only 3 mouthfuls) 

Will be having
D- baked salmon with five spice seasoning, noodles and a rocket salad

Wasn’t sick today. Have replaced throwing up with killer headache and nausea!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and a slice of edam, pp wafer, 1 square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - microwaved smoked basa (as didn't notice the time lol) charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, greek yoghurt and raspberries
After t - coffee
2 pints of water throughout the day x


----------



## Greymouser

Today:-

B: The usual four Ryvita with Humous and Aldi Season All on; packet of Prawn Cocktail crisps and a small apple.
L: 50g salted peanuts.
Snack: Small apple.
D: Peppered, smoked Mackerel ( out of a tin, ) salad; Including a little portion of Samphire, which I find I like. ( Very salty though! Have to be careful here. )
Small pack of snack popadums, which were not very good I am afraid, but different anyway. 6 Sugar free mints.
About  a litre of diet Irn Bru and about two litres of water so far, throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Urgghhhhhhh!


It is usually some type of river caught fish have no idea what it is.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> It is usually some type of river caught fish have no idea what it is.


Doesn't sound very appealing to me Vince!  I wouldn't eat anything that I didn't know what it was but that's where we differ


----------



## Mark Parrott

Naughty Thursday.
B: 2 hot jumbo sausages from Morrisons
L: chicken & stuffing sarnie on Hovis lower carb white
Snack: Nature Valley coconut & almond protein bar
D: 3 sausages, peas, egg & chips
Pud: Clementine & peach tart.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – “ala Ditto” with blueberries. Soaked flaxseeds.
L – Factory Lunch chicken drumstick in soy sauce, stir fried celery with small pieces of pork, pak choi and some nice spicy peas and tofu which caught the back of my throat.
D  - There were 8 pesky minute sausages sitting all alone in the fridge coming to the end of their use before date 4 pork, 4 beef. So, I sliced them fried them and made a 3 egg omelete and had that with them  AND 2 tbs baked beans. Quite tasty if an unusual combination.
4 coffees and water 2 litres all day.

Happy Eating Folks


----------



## Mark Parrott

I once tried making a sausage omelette.  But when I tipped the omelette out, the sausage stayed in the pan & I had an omelette with holes in it!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- eggs benedict (from bills)
L- chicken bacon wrap (sainsburys), crisps, mini curly wurly (all whilst travelling
D- lasagne

No snacking! And lots of nausea because of it


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - increased portion of jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and edam, pp wafer and a square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - 2 pork loin steaks , charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
after t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I once tried making a sausage omelette.  But when I tipped the omelette out, the sausage stayed in the pan & I had an omelette with holes in it!


That is my original intention LOL but thought better of it and took the simple approach I ain't no culinary expert


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> I once tried making a sausage omelette.  But when I tipped the omelette out, the sausage stayed in the pan & I had an omelette with holes in it!


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 poached eggs on high protein toast
L: Chicken & bacon butty from the co-op, strawberries & Activia NAS yogurt
T: We had some of the girls from work round for a raclette which consisted of chicken, prawns, steak, sausage, salad, cheese & lots of red wine


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cheesy scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen.
L: Handful of salt & vinegar coated peanuts & Moser Roth cherry filled 85% chocolate
D: Fish marinated in garum masala with savoury Bulgar Wheat/cauli rice.
Pud: Banana waffle favour low carb protein bar.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - increased portion of jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and edam, pp wafer and a square Lindt 90%
> 2 - coffee
> T - 2 pork loin steaks , charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> after t - coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day x


Just catching up, brilliant with increased breakfast. I still marvel at your one square chocolate, I have four without thinking!


----------



## New-journey

Soya yoghurt  with berries and seeds.
Small plate of roasted cauliflower salad
4 squares 85% chcolate 
Courgetti with pesto sauce, roasted veg, Steamed greens from the garden.
More Chocolate!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – 134 gr  Turkey breast meat (pack size). 4 vine toms and about 30gr Bega Strong Cheese.
L –. Strangely wasn’t hungry so I didn’t eat anything.
D  - Butchers own made ½ lb ground beef burger with a melted cheese slice, 2 fried free range eggs, ½ a steamed onion, I tsp Brown sauce AND 2 tbs baked beans.
Need replenish my baked beans inventory , starting to run low. I am currently on a mission to convert the Chinese away from rice and noodles to baked beans. They actually love them TRUE.
See a business opportunity here.
No pics today;- Sorry lol 

4 or 5 coffees and water 1 litre withe lemon all day.

Enjoy your weekend fellow D-ers


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- eggs benedict (from bills)
> L- chicken bacon wrap (sainsburys), crisps, mini curly wurly (all whilst travelling
> D- lasagne
> 
> No snacking! And lots of nausea because of it


I love eggs benedict


----------



## Greymouser

Yesterday.
B: A quarter of a Tesco Spanish Tortilla ( 16.3g C! ); packet of crisps and a small apple.
L:Four Ryvita with the last of the Humous, and season all. I am glad the humous is gone, even though I like it, it does get boring quick! 
T: Five Hash Browns; mushy peas; loads of broccli; a Tesco battered fish and gravy. Didn't seem to spike me at all. 
Over two litres of water, a little Irn Bru throughout the day, then just a little bit of Reisling whist watching a great film. Vodka and orange nightcap. 

Naughty today, way too many carbs, yet blood sugar seemed stable.


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and a slice edam, pp wafer and a square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, greek yoghurt and raspberries
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## grainger

Today:

Sick before breakfast
B- toast x2 
L- tapas - lovely place in Lichfield I’d recommend if anyone’s in the area
S- hula hoops (helping to stop nausea)
D- will be roasted duck with various veggies 

Yum yum yum


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with mixed nuts & seeds & full fat milk & double cream
L: Ham salad sarnie
Snack: Strawberry flavoured low carb protein bar
D: Chicken fajita with Be Free sweet potato wrap.  Never tried these before, but were reduced to clear at Tesco.  Peaked at 6.0, so happy with that.


----------



## Radders

Haven’t done this for a few days because my meal choices were getting boring! Yesterday was a bit different.

B: whole red grapefruit, lots of nuts (hang on, that’s not the interesting bit)

Snack after 5 mike walk: ginger bread flavour Nakd bar

D: 2 portobello mushrooms stuffed with onion, garlic, yellow pepper, goat’s cheese and topped with ground flaxseed. Accompanied by celeriac chips and carrot & swede mash.
Felt very satisfied at having concocted this, thank you for the other thread about celeriac chips! 
Strawberries, creme fraiche and a chocolate ganache Gu pot

Handful of chocolate coated almonds


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – Oatmeal and blueberries, forgot the flaxseeds
L – 200grm Ribeye steak perfectly cooked rare by myself, 2 fried eggs, ½ steamed onion and the compulsory 2 tbs baked beans.
D – Restaurant Sichan dinner.  (Dare I include pcs I wonder? Cannot post they are blocking the iCloud again ).
Spicy Tofu, Spicy Fish in  soup, Fried Cauliflower with Garlic and Pork, Tea Duck, Peppered Pork, Chinese Tea..

2 Ferreo Rocher Chocs  5.5 grm carbs each. First Choc I have had since Sept 28th and Boy did it taste good and absolutely no effect on me. Level after post lunch 5.4 after Choccies 4.8 YIPPEE!!!!

2 coffees and water approx..2 litres all day.
That's All Folks


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - usual sunday treat - wholemeal roll with smoked streaky bacon and 25g bar moser roth 85%
2 - coffee
T - healthier than usual sunday - sea bass, charlotte potatoes, stuffed cream cheese and garlic mushroom and greek yogurt
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 Heck sausages on wholemeal bread

L - Home made lasagne, large salad with sun dried tomatoes, 1 hash brown & sour cream dip

D- Chicken noodle salad with calamari rings, tablespoon sweetcorn, soy, ginger and chilli dressing

Snack - jam and cream doughnut at relatives (hard to refuse!)


----------



## New-journey

Radders said:


> Haven’t done this for a few days because my meal choices were getting boring! Yesterday was a bit different.
> 
> B: whole red grapefruit, lots of nuts (hang on, that’s not the interesting bit)
> 
> Snack after 5 mike walk: ginger bread flavour Nakd bar
> 
> D: 2 portobello mushrooms stuffed with onion, garlic, yellow pepper, goat’s cheese and topped with ground flaxseed. Accompanied by celeriac chips and carrot & swede mash.
> Felt very satisfied at having concocted this, thank you for the other thread about celeriac chips!
> Strawberries, creme fraiche and a chocolate ganache Gu pot
> 
> Handful of chocolate coated almonds


Sounds very delicious! I am also a vegetarian so love your food!


----------



## Vince_UK

HAHA!!! The pics I couldn't post yesterday


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs
L: BLT butty with salad in Patisserie Valerie & a latte (I drooled over the double chocolate cake & carrot cake that was being consumed on the table next to us )
T: Turkey, roast spuds & parsnips, sprouts, carrots, stuffing, gravy & wine. 
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## grainger

Yesterday

B- croissant (thrown up), thin slice of wholemeal toast
L- roast chicken, broccoli, sprouts, carrots, beans and roast potatoes.
D- burger on own and some crisps (not healthy but all I could be bothered to make)


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Full english (2 sausages, bacon, egg, beans, tomatoes & 2 slices of toast
L: Nothing.  Still full after breakfast!
D: Roast lamb, parsnip, peas, carrots & roast potatoes.
Birthday pud: Chocolate cake & cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Full english (2 sausages, bacon, egg, beans, tomatoes & 2 slices of toast
> L: Nothing.  Still full after breakfast!
> D: Roast lamb, parsnip, peas, carrots & roast potatoes.
> Birthday pud: Chocolate cake & cream.


Now Mark that is what I call Living Welcome to the Beans Club  Got to do that on your Birthday


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> HAHA!!! The pics I couldn't post yesterday
> View attachment 5464 View attachment 5465 View attachment 5458View attachment 5459View attachment 5460View attachment 5461View attachment 5462View attachment 5463



I’d be a happy woman living on food like that Vince! (But with the occasional bacon butty for breakfast)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’d be a happy woman living on food like that Vince! (But with the occasional bacon butty for breakfast)



I love that food Amigo, varied and spicy and doesn't have any effect on my BG levels and not at all expensive to eat out.  The tofu literally caught the back of my throat was so spicy, terrific. The cauli was full of whole garlic cloves which is delicious. 2 of us ate that meal for the equivalent of £22.00.
However, I could MURDER a bacon butty or 3 with tomato sauce on I really could, or a sausage sarnie or 4.
I used to have the very strange passion. I used to cook a pack of bacon maybe 8 slices, and eat them in a buttered teacake lol . Always liked a sweet and savoury combination. Totally weird.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – ala Ditto and blueberries, flaxseeds
L –  Spinach Grass, Lotus Root and Chilies,  Fried Tofu  in Soy Sauce, Hard Boiled Egg in Soy Sauce, Pork “chop”.
 As the Bard said, ”To post the pic or not post the pic? That is the question.”
D – I sautéed about 100 gr prawns in garlic, ginger and butter, 100gr smoked salmon, 115 gr Torskelever Fish Pate Smorbar Imported from Sweden 0 carbs, 2 vine toms and about 30 gr Bega cheese
 Was just thinking this evening, I am actually eating much better than I was pre-diagnosis.
4 coffees and water approx..2 litres all day.

Jolly Dee


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Now Mark that is what I call Living Welcome to the Beans Club  Got to do that on your Birthday


Well, I haven't touched baked beans since diagnosis, but I had some a few days ago & tested, & all is fine with the world!


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich (yum!) tea

L - turkey & stuffing bun & a Diet Coke 

D- roast pork, spring greens, carrots, 1 Yorkshire, 3 small new potatoes, gravy

S - mini chocolate log (11.5 grams carb)


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I haven't touched baked beans since diagnosis, but I had some a few days ago & tested, & all is fine with the world!


Baked beans rule it seems @Vince_UK you have a follower


----------



## Amigo

Baked beans trump everything it seems...


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a boiled egg and edam, pp wafer and a square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - chicken breast, charlotte potatoes, buttered tender stem broccoli, greek yoghurt and strawberries
Currently - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 12.12.17

B: Coffee
Lunch: Coffee x 2
Evening meal: 3 very small roasted lamb cutlets sprinkled with home grown rosemary 2 new potatoes roasted 1 new potato boiled broccoli parsnip & carrot sticks sage & onion stuffing & gravy. Thoroughly enjoyed
Pud: Ramakin of creamy salted caramel icecream
Water with meal.
Coffee

Pre meal: 5.1 Post meal 6.6. Think I'll have roast dinner every day!
Water throughout the day


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Baked beans rule it seems @Vince_UK you have a follower


Mark has had the tremendous courage to go public with this astounding statement.
Baked Beans Will Conquer The World.
A life of total harrmony everyone living in complete peacefulness enjoying Baked Beans..
AH ! " I Have A Dream"
Out there I know there are many secret, closet Baked Beans Addicts.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I haven't touched baked beans since diagnosis, but I had some a few days ago & tested, & all is fine with the world!


2 or 3 tabelspoon fulls don't touch my levels at all and yet the nurse following my diagnosis said don't touch them.
I cannot live without my baked beans.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 crumpets & a few strawberries
L: Chicken butty on wholemeal
T: Turkey, sweet potato chips, cauli, broccoli & carrots, gravy & a glass of red wine.
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## grainger

B- croissant
S- celery
L- chicken soup and piece of breaded fish (yes weird combination)
S- Pom bears
Hypo - glucotabs 
D- Madeira chicken with wild mushroom rice
Hypo - glucotabs and chocolate digestive.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 slices of toasted Hovis lower carb white.
L: Prawns & marie rose dip / pack of 10 cocktail sausages (from M&S)
D: Sausage & egg sarnie.  Forgot to get anything out of the freezer for dinner.
Pud:  Last slice of birthday choccy cake & double cream.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 eggs on wholemeal toast
D - chicken pie, carrots and broccoli
(Today I am starving lol!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 13.11.17

B. Coffee
Lunch. Coffee
Evening meal.
Exactly the same as yesterday ~ lamb cutlets roast dinner
Pud. Creamy salted caramel icecream. yummy yum yum!
Coffee
Water throughout the day


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Yesterday 13.11.17
> Pud. Creamy salted caramel icecream. yummy yum yum!
> Coffee
> Water throughout the day


JEALOUS, JEALOUS, JEALOUS


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> JEALOUS, JEALOUS, JEALOUS


Haha green eyes!  Why not try a dessert spoonful then test post 2hrs? Its the only way to learn if you can tolerate it or any other food for that matter.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Haha green eyes!  Why not try a dessert spoonful then test post 2hrs? Its the only way to learn if you can tolerate it or any other food for that matter.


1 I couldn't manage 1 spoonful only, 2 I couldn't wait 2 hours lol
When I get bac I will try


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – ala Ditto and blueberries, flaxseeds
L – Was working at an exhibition all day. Nothing decent to eat
So I went and got 3 KFC chicken portions. No Fries or anything else just chicken portions. 21 gr carbs. This was at noon I had my breakfast at 5.45am I was starving. Took a reading when got home 17.45 it was 4.4 so must have been ok. Vince's Logic 
D – ½  pounder ground beef burger, Bega cheese,  Steamed red onion, 2 Fried eggs free range, tsp Brown sauce AND 2 tbs baked beans.
0 coffees and water approx..2 litres all day.

Forgot to take my Metformin this morning, such a damn hurry.
Leave it until tomorrow.

Making a Sausage, Onion and Baked Bean casserole in the slow cooker for tomorrow.

Happy Days.

LOOK !!! no pics today lol


----------



## Beck S

Don't worry Vince, I forgot my dose last night and only realised when I'd gotten into bed.

Was away for the weekend at a training event, which was catered.  I ate reasonably well with meals, only some mash and a couple of roasties blotted my copybook.  It was the sweet things that scuppered me - the place we go makes infamously good shortbread, so I may have nabbed a couple of pieces over the weekend.  Probably put me around the high 7s over the weekend, which isn't bad, but isn't the best.  Back to normal yesterday

B: Greggs bacon roll
Snack: Nature Vally bar at 11 when I realised I'd forgotten to take my metformin with lunch
L: Low Carb white sandwich with laughing cow and marmite, two mini Cathedral City cheese portions, and some Maple Barbeque Kettle Bites.
D: Birds Eye lightly dusted lemon and garlic chicken, some peas, leaks and pancetta, and some green beans.  Not sure the 'lightly dusted' chicken didn't push me up, was 5.6 before and 8.2 two hours after.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Don't worry Vince, I forgot my dose last night and only realised when I'd gotten into bed.
> 
> Was away for the weekend at a training event, which was catered.  I ate reasonably well with meals, only some mash and a couple of roasties blotted my copybook.  It was the sweet things that scuppered me - the place we go makes infamously good shortbread, so I may have nabbed a couple of pieces over the weekend.  Probably put me around the high 7s over the weekend, which isn't bad, but isn't the best.  Back to normal yesterday
> 
> B: Greggs bacon roll
> Snack: Nature Vally bar at 11 when I realised I'd forgotten to take my metformin with lunch
> L: Low Carb white sandwich with laughing cow and marmite, two mini Cathedral City cheese portions, and some Maple Barbeque Kettle Bites.
> D: Birds Eye lightly dusted lemon and garlic chicken, some peas, leaks and pancetta, and some green beans.  Not sure the 'lightly dusted' chicken didn't push me up, was 5.6 before and 8.2 two hours after.


Decided not to take it until tomorrow morning Beck S.  My levels are fine so will just go with the flow. Just in a mad dash this morning, put it out to take and just didn't take it


----------



## Beck S

It's so easy to do!  I won't take my evening dose if I forget (not that often) because it's the higher dose and I can't snack before bed to make sure I'm not taking it on an empty stomach.

Question - is almond milk quite sweet?  I see a few of you have it with porridge and I wonder if that helps to make it sweeter more naturally.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> Question - is almond milk quite sweet? I see a few of you have it with porridge and I wonder if that helps to make it sweeter more naturally


I use the unsweetened alpro roasted stuff but as I'm a fan of plain porridge it wouldn't bother me, I just add raspberries cause I adore them lol, I seem to remember you mentioning you could get away with certain granola's for brekkie, I found one on the internet today if you'd be interested in the details? xx


----------



## Beck S

Oo, yes please, that sounds great.  Yes, I have the Dorset Honey Granola, and as long as I stick to the portion size then I don't tend to spike on it.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> Oo, yes please, that sounds great.  Yes, I have the Dorset Honey Granola, and as long as I stick to the portion size then I don't tend to spike on it.


This stuff isn't exactly cheap but its on the lower end of carb values and comes in an awesome sounding range of flavours, here's their link
http://www.rollagranola.com/
Let me know what you think xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, strawberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with edam and 400g pot cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup
2 - coffee
T - pork loin steak, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and 1 square Lindt 90% (for anyone interested on offer at Tesco for £1.50 a bar at the moment )
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## grainger

B- 2x croissant (two because of hypo)
L- cheese and onion bake thingy, rocket & beef crisp bake thingy (sons leftovers because of hypo + glucotabs)
D- fajitas (mini wraps) x2 - turkey, peppers, onions, mushrooms, cheese & dips. Greek yoghurt.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Mushroom omelette 
S: Small banana
L: Turkey butty on wholemeal, Activia NAS yogurt
T: Takeaway from the new Chinese that opened in town yesterday.
Tea & coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: Tuna salad
D: Beef stew & dumplings
Pud: 3 rum truffles


----------



## Vince_UK

My Today’s
B – ala Ditto and blueberries, soaked flaxseeds
L – Factory Lunch, didn’t eat the rice.
3 Pork meatballs, chicken hearts in chillies, Cabbage,  Fried tofu with boiled radish.
D – 2 huge pork and herb sausages which I made into a casserole yesterday with onion and Baked beans lol. 2 left for tomorrow. Didn’t know what to have with the casserole to be honest so made a cheese and tomato omelete.
4 coffees and water approx..2 litres all day.

Done!!


----------



## Ditto

14/11/17 Yesterday: 222.6 pounds - tum 51> 
BG: 6.7 @ 5.21am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
BG: 6.7 @ 10.30am
Pt Water.
Brunch @ 10.34am:
2 Eggs scrambled, 2 Mushrooms, 5 Shallots, 4 Garlics.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
Pt Water.
BG: 6.9 @ 1.45pm
BG: 5.5 @ 3.53pm _(Had a terrible food panic and literally shovelled my dinner down my throat. A horrible feeling. Why do I get like this?)_
Dinner:
3 Large Minted Lamb Chops, Pkt Broccoli and Cauliflower with quarter Anchor spreadable. 
Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.
BG: 7.1 @ 8.03pm


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- cornflakes cereal 30g (ran out of croissants)
S- celery & sour cream dip
L- chipolata sausages and corn on the cob, blueberries with some squirt cream
S- be good to yourself chicken noodle cup of soup
Will be having:
D- chicken tikka masala with poppadoms (no rice)

Haven’t been sick today! Whoop whoop!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- cornflakes cereal 30g (ran out of croissants)
> S- celery & sour cream dip
> L- chipolata sausages and corn on the cob, blueberries with some squirt cream
> S- be good to yourself chicken noodle cup of soup
> Will be having:
> D- chicken tikka masala with poppadoms (no rice)
> 
> Haven’t been sick today! Whoop whoop!


Hurrah!


----------



## Radders

B: protein weetabix, Lizi’s protein granola, ground flaxseed and soya milk

L: Graze box, three pieces cheddar, Nature Valley salted caramel bar, apple (delayed a couple of hours)

D: Nut roast I made earlier, adapted from recipe book to make it low carb, with goats cheese (not a combination I recommend, it needed eating up and I thought it would go but not really), roasted carrots, cauliflower and green beans. An Irish Creamier pear & plum flavoured yoghurt.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with 4 rashers smoked streaky bacon and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
2 - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> This stuff isn't exactly cheap but its on the lower end of carb values and comes in an awesome sounding range of flavours, here's their link
> http://www.rollagranola.com/
> Let me know what you think xx


Oh wow, some of those look stunning. Thanks for that. Will definitely try some.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with 4 rashers smoked streaky bacon and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
> 2 - coffee
> T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square lindt 90%
> After t - coffee x




What no birthday cake


----------



## Beck S

B: fried egg on granery toast with 2 rashers of bacon
L: Low Carb white sandwich with laughing cow, corned beef and cucumber, 4 cherry tomatoes, marmite cheese portion and some maple barbeque kettle bites.
D: Tesco chicken casserole and dumplings. Spiked me up to 8.4 from 5.6. Tuesdays is my Guide night, so I either don't get to eat til late or eat microwave food. Hoping to cook more in the future tho to make it easier.
Snack: Nature Valley peanut and coconut protein bar.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> What no birthday cake


Not quite managed to get that far yet lol, but without the help I SHOULD be getting I'd say I'm doing pretty well  x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small portion of porridge & 2 boiled eggs
L: Leftover Chinese takeaway from the night before, 2 small melon slices, Activia NAS yogurt
T: Butter chicken & 2 tbs basmati rice. 2 cognac & tonics
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am in state of mega depression.
Last week I had 3 Chinese guys go to  Finland for training on new products.
As usual they brought things back for everyone
Guess what they brought back??
That's right 
Bars and Bars and Bars of Swiss and Finnish CHOCOLATES AND SWEETS.
And would you know, Chinese don't really like chocolate so much so......
IT IS SITTING IN THE FRIDGE HERE ALL ALONE.
Everytime I open the fridge to get my water out it is staring at me looking all forlorn begging me to eat it.
I have to refuse it and cannot oblige. I keep begging my colleaques to eat it but they just say "had enough".
Life is tough sometimes.

In the past it wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes in my greedy little paws.


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> I am in state of mega depression.
> Last week I had 3 Chinese guys go to  Finland for training on new products.
> As usual they brought things back for everyone
> Guess what they brought back??
> That's right
> Bars and Bars and Bars of Swiss and Finnish CHOCOLATES AND SWEETS.
> And would you know, Chinese don't really like chocolate so much so......
> IT IS SITTING IN THE FRIDGE HERE ALL ALONE.
> Everytime I open the fridge to get my water out it is staring at me looking all forlorn begging me to eat it.
> I have to refuse it and cannot oblige. I keep begging my colleaques to eat it but they just say "had enough".
> Life is tough sometimes.
> 
> In the past it wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes in my greedy little paws.


Stay strong Vince, stay strong.
We always have cake & biscuits at work and now Christmas is coming we'll get choccys & mince pies.  My colleagues cannot believe how I resist them all


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Stay strong Vince, stay strong.
> We always have cake & biscuits at work and now Christmas is coming we'll get choccys & mince pies.  My colleagues cannot believe how I resist them all



DUK Can we have a crying Emoji PLEASE??? I need one right now


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Wed 15.11.17

Brunch 1 boiled egg and wholemeal toasted soldiers ~ coffee
Afternoon coffee x 2
Evening meal
Baked cod in crushed tomatoes & red onion
Steamed mix veggies
Butternut squash oven chips ~ drastically reduced in size by the time they were cooked!
Ramakin size creamy salted caramel fudge icecream
Coffee
Water throughout the day
Pre meal 5.5 ~ post meal 6.5


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Yesterday Wed 15.11.17
> Ramakin size creamy salted caramel icecream
> Pre meal 5.5 ~ post meal 6.5


ICE CREAM AGAIN WL????? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> ICE CREAM AGAIN WL????? Sounds delicious.


It is Vince ~ I can tolerate a small serving ~ lucky ol' me eh?!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Porridge made with milk & double cream with berries & cinnamon 
L: Out with my friend I hadn't seen for 3 years, so went for a mini all day breakfast of sausage, bacon, egg, beans & slice of toast
D: Pork chop & stir fry
Pud: 2 rum truffles


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> DUK Can we have a crying Emoji PLEASE??? I need one right now


Copy these Vince....


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Copy these Vince....
> View attachment 5534View attachment 5535
> View attachment 5538


Done


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Done


I hope you dont need to use them!


----------



## Beck S

I'm dreading Christmas. Our customers often bring in sweets and biscuits in for us as a thank you. Its going to be hell 

Yesterday was a better day!
B: fried egg, wholemeal toast and 2 rashers of bacon
L: roast beef, one yorkshire, sprouts and carrots
D: steak with some microwave veg and cherry tomatoes.
Snack: nature valley peanut and coconut protein bar. BG actually went down after dinner, so I had a miniature twirl from a box of heroes. Mmm...


----------



## Vince_UK

Here we go again!!!

My Today’s
B – ala Ditto and blueberries, soaked flaxseeds
L – Factory Lunch. Fish flavoured bones, Chicken curry with potatoes, didn’t eat the pots and only small 2 pieces of chicken, spicy mixed beans and grass.
D –  Well I was going to eat my leftover sausage casserole but a Chinese friend came over lastnight and begged me to give him some upon which he ate the ruddy lot lol.
100gr smoked salmon, tin of tuna salad with peas and diced carrot 5gr the lot, 2 egg omelette with cheddar cheese, 3 vine toms AND NO baked beans ha ha!!

4 coffees and water approx..2 plus litres all day.


I love eating….


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and onion and a krackawheat spread with just butter
2 - coffee
T - smoked haddock, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, greek yoghurt and raspberries (yes I know I'm going to turn into a raspberry lol)
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Lisa66

Beck S said:


> I'm dreading Christmas. Our customers often bring in sweets and biscuits in for us as a thank you. Its going to be hell
> 
> Yesterday was a better day!
> B: fried egg, wholemeal toast and 2 rashers of bacon
> L: roast beef, one yorkshire, sprouts and carrots
> D: steak with some microwave veg and cherry tomatoes.
> Snack: nature valley peanut and coconut protein bar. BG actually went down after dinner, so I had a miniature twirl from a box of heroes. Mmm...




Christmas can definitely be a bit tricky at work, with clients and customers wanting to show their appreciation. How about if everyone in your workplace agreed to donate the gifts to a local food bank, popped them straight in a box or cupboard out of sight...and temptation. Wouldn't be so hard to resist if you knew it was all going to a good cause? Just a thought


----------



## Amigo

B/ Wholemeal toast topped with truffle flavoured ham & an egg

L/ A few prawns and a fruit scone

D/ Home made chilli and 2 tablespoons of basmati rice...sour cream dip and sprinkle of grated cheese & spring onions
Poppadum

S/ 3 chocolate fingers


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and onion and a krackawheat spread with just butter
> 2 - coffee
> T - smoked haddock, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, greek yoghurt and raspberries (yes I know I'm going to turn into a raspberry lol)
> Currently - coffee x


Raspberries or not K at least you're experimenting with varying your diet, Good for you hun x


----------



## Ditto

15/11/17 Yesterday: 219.2 pounds - tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.3 @ 9.42am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10.00am:
4oz Grated Cheese, 2 Ex.Lg.Eggs Scrambled with Anchor butter, half a packet of Mushrooms, 2 or 3 Garlics, 2 Tomatoes, 3 rashers Bacon.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
Pt Water.
Snack: Pkt Cashew Nuts.
Dinner:
Lg Can Tuna, Mayo, bunch Shallots, Brussels Sprouts, Anchor butter.
BG: 7.5 @ 7.53pm
Pt Water. 
BG: 7.4 @ 8.59pm
Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.
BG: 6.5 @ 10.19pm


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> 15/11/17 Yesterday: 219.2 pounds - tum 49 1/2
> BG: 7.3 @ 9.42am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Brunch @ 10.00am:
> 4oz Grated Cheese, 2 Ex.Lg.Eggs Scrambled with Anchor butter, half a packet of Mushrooms, 2 or 3 Garlics, 2 Tomatoes, 3 rashers Bacon.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
> Pt Water.
> Snack: Pkt Cashew Nuts.
> Dinner:
> Lg Can Tuna, Mayo, bunch Shallots, Brussels Sprouts, Anchor butter.
> BG: 7.5 @ 7.53pm
> Pt Water.
> BG: 7.4 @ 8.59pm
> Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.
> BG: 6.5 @ 10.19pm



All those onions, shallots, brussels sprouts and garlic would have a very unfortunate effect on me Ditto!


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> All those onions, shallots, brussels sprouts and garlic would have a very unfortunate effect on me Ditto!


It was all too much of everything I know, I'm so greedy, but at the minute if I can just stick to two meals a day of healthy food then I'm on a roll!  It's Atkins foods but portions far too large. I don't think my bg has been too badly considering.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> 15/11/17 Yesterday: 219.2 pounds - tum 49 1/2
> BG: 7.3 @ 9.42am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Brunch @ 10.00am:
> 4oz Grated Cheese, 2 Ex.Lg.Eggs Scrambled with Anchor butter, half a packet of Mushrooms, 2 or 3 Garlics, 2 Tomatoes, 3 rashers Bacon.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
> Pt Water.
> Snack: Pkt Cashew Nuts.
> Dinner:
> Lg Can Tuna, Mayo, bunch Shallots, Brussels Sprouts, Anchor butter.
> BG: 7.5 @ 7.53pm
> Pt Water.
> BG: 7.4 @ 8.59pm
> Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.
> BG: 6.5 @ 10.19pm


A good day Ditto. Well Done if I may say so


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> It was all too much of everything I know, I'm so greedy, but at the minute if I can just stick to two meals a day of healthy food then I'm on a roll!  It's Atkins foods but portions far too large. I don't think my bg has been too badly considering.



Better than mine after dinner for sure!


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Wed.16.11.17

B. Coffee
Brunch: 1 extra large poached egg on toasted Bergen, coffee.
Evening meal
Chicken oven bake: chicken breast, red green & yellow peppers, red onion, mushrooms, small tin plum tomatoes served with mushroom & roasted onion sauce sprinkled with garlic & mixed herbs ~ tablespoon white basmati rice. Sounds a lot but I only had a small portion.
Pud: Ramakin of tiramisu & double cream
Coffee.
Water throughout the day.

Pre meal 4.3 ~ 3 & half hours post meal 6.2 ( Forgot to test post 2hrs)


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

Day of hunger...

Woke up hypo.
B- glucotabs and croissant
Feeling v v v sick
S- chocolate digestives (x3 ops)
S- onion bhajis - such a craving they were delicious!
L- Thai chicken cup of soup and some celery, carrots, cucumber and tomatoes, Dairylea dunker.
D- chicken arriabiata pasta bake. Mega spicy


----------



## Mark Parrott

I feel like I've been so naughty with my food this week.  It's been more of a naughty week rather than just my normal naughty Thursday.  Anyway...
B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: Ham salad sarnie on Burgen
D: Salmon en-croute, peas, carrots, sweetcorn & jacket potato with cheese
Pud: Banana split.


----------



## Beck S

Lisa66 said:


> Christmas can definitely be a bit tricky at work, with clients and customers wanting to show their appreciation. How about if everyone in your workplace agreed to donate the gifts to a local food bank, popped them straight in a box or cupboard out of sight...and temptation. Wouldn't be so hard to resist if you knew it was all going to a good cause? Just a thought


Oo, I love this idea. Will suggest it to them and see what they say. Thanks.

B: Greggs Bacon Roll (in the other office an extra day as cover yesterday and breakfast sources are limited)
L: Hovis Low Carb sandwich with cheese and onion. Packet of Worcestershire Sauce and Tomato Propercorn and a packet of Coconut Pecks
D: M&S hoisin duck with noodles and some chicken pakora, posh shopping as housemate had a crappy day. Noodles only took me from 5.6 to 7.4, so not so bad!


----------



## Vince_UK

I have decided to post my todays, tomorrow so it will be my yesterdays but still your todays but will make me in line with everyone elses yesterdays but it will still be your today.


----------



## Amigo

I’d made myself a lovely layered dish of natural Greek yoghurt with nutty granola, interspersed with chopped banana, flaked almonds and topped with raspberries. It looked lovely until I caught the rim of the glass on the fridge door and it splattered all over the kitchen floor when the glass shattered.

I’m not playing anymore!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’d made myself a lovely layered dish of natural Greek yoghurt with nutty granola, interspersed with chopped banana, flaked almonds and topped with raspberries. It looked lovely until I caught the rim of the glass on the fridge door and it splattered all over the kitchen floor when the glass shattered.
> 
> I’m not playing anymore!


 OOOOOOPPPS!!!!


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> I have decided to post my todays, tomorrow so it will be my yesterdays but still your todays but will make me in line with everyone elses yesterdays but it will still be your today.


Erm, what, when? 


Amigo said:


> I’d made myself a lovely layered dish of natural Greek yoghurt with nutty granola, interspersed with chopped banana, flaked almonds and topped with raspberries. It looked lovely until I caught the rim of the glass on the fridge door and it splattered all over the kitchen floor when the glass shattered.
> 
> I’m not playing anymore!


Oh no


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with tuna mayo and a krackawheat spread thickly with butter
2 - coffee
T - pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## scousebird

Amigo said:


> I’d made myself a lovely layered dish of natural Greek yoghurt with nutty granola, interspersed with chopped banana, flaked almonds and topped with raspberries. It looked lovely until I caught the rim of the glass on the fridge door and it splattered all over the kitchen floor when the glass shattered.
> 
> I’m not playing anymore!


Oh no, what a waste


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- bbq hula hoops
L- chicken, bacon & salad cob. Few chocolates.
S- celery. Thai chicken cup of soup 
D- tempura prawns, mozzerella bites, yoghurt & small piece of 85% dark chocolate.


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and onion and a krackawheat spread with just butter
> 2 - coffee
> T - smoked haddock, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, greek yoghurt and raspberries (yes I know I'm going to turn into a raspberry lol)
> Currently - coffee x


Raspberries are awesome!


----------



## Radders

B: banana mashed with flaxseed soaked in soya milk with cinnamon and a sprinkle of Lizi’s protein granola

L: graze box, Nakd gingerbread bar

D: Quorn supreme: sautéed onions, garlic, peppers and mushrooms with Quorn pieces, cauliflower and a tin of condensed mushroom soup and spiralised courgettes sautéed in butter. Gooseberry Irish Creamier yoghurt.


----------



## Ditto

> I’m not playing anymore!


Oh noes! I'd have been on the floor with a spoon...

_I did a really stupid thing today! I didn't shop for me! Good grief, what was I thinking? It'll be just eggs for tomorrow's breakfast then.  Hope today hasn't kicked me out of ketosis! Saylavee, onward and upward or rather downward with any luck. _
16/11/17 Yesterday: 219.6 pounds - tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.8 @ 6.25am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Brunch @ 10.00am:
1 Bacon, 2 Tomatoes, Garlics, 1/2 Pkt Mushrooms, 4 Ex.Lg.Eggs scrambled with grated Cheese melted over.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
BG: 7.5 @ 11.52am
Pt Water.
Snack: Pkt Peanuts _(this will have an impact due to salt and water retention, I shouldn't have had them!)_
BG: 5.9 @ 3.09pm
Dinner:
Lg Rump Steak, Mayo, Broccoli swimming in Anchor butter _(this has to stop, felt quite gastricky right through till the next morning!)_
Pt Water. 
Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.


----------



## Vince_UK

Here we are:-
My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto and blueberries, soaked flaxseeds
L – Factory Lunch.  Chicken with carrots and peanuts, spicy cabbage with a little pork, tofu and onions in soy sauce, and a chicken drumstick.
They brought out some horsemeat, which I politely declined. They eat donkey meat here also which I would never consider tasting either.
D –  Sichuan restaurant.
Very spicy tofu, thin sliced pork with cucumber and Sichuan sauce dip, Omelette cooked on hot stones at the table, Roast whole chicken, spinach and rapeseed stems boiled. Chinese tea.
Want pics?
4 coffees and water approx.2 litres all day.

Give me some roast beef and yorkies, I have a craving …


----------



## Vince_UK

My Sichuan Dinner 2 of us ate, cost the equivalent of £10.60 should have cost £20.60 but my friend had a discount voucher worth £10,


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> Raspberries are awesome!


They certainly are!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Moroccan chicken strips with a mustard mayo dip
Snack: Choc brownie low carb protein bar
D: Cod marinated in garam masala & lemon with savoury Bulgar Wheat/cauli rice
Pud: 2 choc & peanut butter cups.


----------



## Radders

B:Toasted Lidl high protein roll with butter & marmite on one side and crunchy wholenut peanut butter on the other

L: protein cashew Graze box, 9 bar, cheese, small apple
Alpen light bar before cycle home

D: takeaway: poppadum (someone forgot to order any so I just got the free one), chana sag, mushroom bhaji, bindi bhaji. Ate half and froze the rest for midweek. Small piece of husband’s Nan bread to wipe the plate. Half a bottle of rosé. Quarter of a bag of Chocolate almonds. Friday night treat!


----------



## Beck S

B: Quaker Porridge Oats bar.
L: Low carb sandwich with laughing cow, corned beef, cucumber, lightly salted propercorn, marmite cheese
D: 3 fish fingers, 2 tesco potato shapes, mixed microwave veg, and cauliflower cheese.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Coffee
B: 2 poached eggs on Tesco high protein bread toasted 
L: Chicken & Mediterranean couscous, a few grapes
T: Tesco Christmas turkey cracker & sprouts, G&T & wine.
More G&T while watching children in need and some sweet & salty popcorn.
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Eventually got my timing correct lol
My Yesterdays
B – 3 small pork loin steaks, 2 fried eggs, 2 tbs baked beans
L –  Approx. 100 gr ham, 2 vine toms and approx.. 30 gr Bega Cheese
D –  Rump Steak rare, steamed onion and tin of tuna Mexican salad
Before bed 2 vine toms and a small piece of cheese
No pics today.
3 coffees and water approx.1 litre all day. Not enough

Done


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 3 egg Bacon & cheese omelette
L: 3 chicken tikka bites & a strawberry flavoured low carb protein bar
D: Crispy chicken with a spicy tomato sauce & green beans (taken from Gino's Italian Coastal Escape).  Used ground linseed instead of breadcrumbs.
Pud: 2 choc & peanut butter cups.


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

Violently sick
B- croissant and hard boiled egg
L- green veg risotto Kiev x2 with some salad and cheese and onion bake. Yoghurt.
S- 2x chocolates
D- chicken, chorizo, new potato and red onions roasted - with peas and gravy. Malteasers.

Feed a cold!


----------



## scousebird

grainger said:


> Violently sick


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 fried eggs on Tesco high protein toasted bread
L: selection of Tesco party food (taste testing for upcoming festive season)
T: Pork with Apples & mustard and Savoy cabbage with almonds  from low carb cook book. 2 cognac & tonics, a few glasses of red wine.
Some toasted fruit bread to soak up the alcohol


----------



## Kaylz

@scousebird looks lovely!  xx


----------



## Amigo

B - sausage sandwich on wholemeal bread

L - Home made chicken, leek, bacon and pasta bake with salad, tablespoon of corn and 2 small potato croquettes 

D - salmon sandwich on wholemeal bread, latte

Snacks - 2 tiny chocolate snowmen


----------



## Ditto

18/11/17: 220.0 pounds - tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.0 @ 7.48am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
BG: 9.6 @ 10.46am after a two mile walk!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Brunch:
Shredded Brussels Sprouts, Anchor Butter, Chives, Tomatoes, Scrambled Eggs.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
BG: 6.8 @ 1.27pm
Pt Water.
Dinner:
Salmon Broccoli Risotto Stir-fry which sounds healthy but I had the whole thing which was meant for two people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pt Water. 
BG: 6.8 @ 8.28pm
Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.

17/11/17: 220.4 pounds - tum 50
BG: 6.5 @ 4.46am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
BG: 7.0 @ 10.06am
Breakfast:
Pkt Turkey Slices (nasty) and Pkt Kraft Cheese Triangles (8).
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
Lunch in Costa: 
Half a cup of flat coffee (nasty), Salad Pasta Bowl. 
Pt Water.
Dinner:
Half Can Baked Beans and a Weight Watchers HotPot readymeal. 
Pt Water. 
BG: 7.1 @ 12.20pm
Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: 2 fried eggs on Tesco high protein toasted bread
> L: selection of Tesco party food (taste testing for upcoming festive season)
> T: Pork with Apples & mustard and Savoy cabbage with almonds View attachment 5606 from low carb cook book. 2 cognac & tonics, a few glasses of red wine.
> Some toasted fruit bread to soak up the alcohol


Yummy Looking


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 3 Rashers of Canadian bacon, 2 fried eggs, 2 tbs baked beans
L –  200gr Rump Steak rare, Tin Mediterranean Tuna Salad 5gr carbs, 1/2 Steamed Onion, 30gr Grated  Cheddar Cheese
D –  Approx. 125gr Ham, 3 vine Toms, 2 Scrambled eggs with Cheddar cheese

No pics  again today.
4 coffees and water approx.1.5 litre all day.  Still not enough

fini


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- waffles
Second B- slice wholemeal toast, hard boiled egg
S- Apple
L- corn on the cob and green veg risotto balls
S- Hula hoops
D- sausage, sweet potato fries, peas and gravy
S- two chocolates (box finally finished!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> 18/11/17: 220.0 pounds - tum 49 1/2
> Breakfast:
> Pkt Turkey Slices (nasty) and Pkt Kraft Cheese Triangles (8).


I think Turkey slices are nasty also Ditto


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: (Out). 2 bacon, 2 sausage, 2 eggs, beans, grilled tomato, hash brown, mushrooms, toast & tea.
L: None
T: Hunters chicken, roast spuds x 2, roast root veg & stuffed mushroom. Red wine.
Tea throughout the day.
Two high protein toast with butter about 9.30pm.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: (Out). 2 bacon, 2 sausage, 2 eggs, beans, grilled tomato, hash brown, mushrooms, toast & tea.
> L: None
> T: Hunters chicken, roast spuds x 2, roast root veg & stuffed mushroom. Red wine.
> Tea throughout the day.
> Two high protein toast with butter about 9.30pm.


Welcome to the Beans Club Scouse


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen.
L: Just a quick snack of a strawberry cheesecake flavoured low carb protein bar.  Had to take wife to A&E as she was having an asthma attack.  She is OK now.
D: Roast chicken with stuffing, roasted sweet potato, butternut squash & turnip, carrots, cauli, broccoli & gravy. 
And my favourite thing of picking of the chicken from the bones afterwards.  Suppose to be for next day's lunch, but think I ate more than I saved.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday.
Brunch. Coffee & boiled egg
Evening meal
Bubble & squeak frittata
Tomato
Dessert spoonful of Celery nut & sultan salad (which didn't agree with me)
Dessert spoonful of Three Cheese & Onion filling
Coffee
Water throughout the day

Coffee


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Yesterday.
> Brunch. Coffee & boiled egg
> Evening meal
> Bubble & squeak frittata
> Tomato
> Dessert spoonful of Celery nut & sultan salad (which didn't agree with me)
> Dessert spoonful of Three Cheese & Onion filling
> Coffee
> Water throughout the day
> 
> Coffee



You don’t seem to be eating much WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> You don’t seem to be eating much WL


I haven't much of an appetite lately Amigo but thanks for your concern x


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> Had to take wife to A&E as she was having an asthma attack. She is OK now.


Good too hear she's ok


----------



## Ditto

I think I've got gout! My big toe is hurting and my son and nephew have it. All this rich food!  That nasty turkey wouldn't have helped, full of purines.

19/11/17: 219.4 pounds - tum 49 1/2
BG: 7.1 @ 5.53am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Scrambled Eggs, Tomatoes, Shredded Sprouts, Carton Cottage Cheese.
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
Snack: Mug sweet white coffee (an 'all in' sachet but I think it was sugar...hoping it was sweetener!)
Pt Water.
Lunch: M&S Diet Coke and a Toastie (so expensive in there, but delicious).
Dinner:
Fried in butter Cod, Tomatoes, Cucumber, Lettuce, Mayo. 
Pt Water. 
Snack: Large bowl Peanuts.
Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.


----------



## Amigo

B - wholemeal toast topped with thickly sliced chicken, a slice of onion and chive cheese and teaspoon of mayo. Cuppa tea

L - egg sandwich with latte

D - Rib eye steak marinated in peppercorns served with cream pepper sauce, home made spicy rice with red onions and peas, carrots and cauliflower.

Snacks - 3 tiny chocolate snowmen (2.7 grams carb each) 

Did I mention that naughty blueberry muffin? Oh go on then I confess


----------



## Radders

This is Saturday:

B: low carb tortilla with wholenut crunchy peanut butter and a small banana

D: baked breaded Camembert from Lidl with Bistro salad, half a beef tomato and cucumber
Home made vegetable soup
Strawberries and half a nectarine with full fat creme fraiche

Three different truffles from Lidl: orange, nougat and cream.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
Hot chocolate at costa
S- skips
L- burger sandwich (wholemeal bread) with bbq sauce & corn on the cob (I’m a little obsessed with corn on the cob at the min), Greek yoghurt 
S- Pom bears (needed the salt kick). Hot chocolate. 
D- chicken red Thai curry, no rice just Thai crackers. Small bar 85% dark chocolate.

Apart from the two packets of crisps (both low carb and cals tho), not too bad. Wasn’t sick today which is handy as I’ve an irritated esophagus


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> I think I've got gout! My big toe is hurting and my son and nephew have it. All this rich food!  That nasty turkey wouldn't have helped, full of purines.
> 
> 19/11/17: 219.4 pounds - tum 49 1/2
> BG: 7.1 @ 5.53am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs, Tomatoes, Shredded Sprouts, Carton Cottage Cheese.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
> Snack: Mug sweet white coffee (an 'all in' sachet but I think it was sugar...hoping it was sweetener!)
> Pt Water.
> Lunch: M&S Diet Coke and a Toastie (so expensive in there, but delicious).
> Dinner:
> Fried in butter Cod, Tomatoes, Cucumber, Lettuce, Mayo.
> Pt Water.
> Snack: Large bowl Peanuts.
> Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.


Doing well Ditto


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B - wholemeal toast topped with thickly sliced chicken, a slice of onion and chive cheese and teaspoon of mayo. Cuppa tea
> 
> L - egg sandwich with latte
> 
> D - Rib eye steak marinated in peppercorns served with cream pepper sauce, home made spicy rice with red onions and peas, carrots and cauliflower.
> 
> Snacks - 3 tiny chocolate snowmen (2.7 grams carb each)
> 
> Did I mention that naughty blueberry muffin? Oh go on then I confess


Nice to be naughty sometimes Amigo, isn't it?


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Nice to be naughty sometimes Amigo, isn't it?



Sure is Vince and I do it so well!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto with soaked flaxseeds and full fat milk, slightly less carbs than the semi-skimmed variety.
L –  Factory Lunch,
Grass (Spinach), Stir fried Mushrooms, Onion and Pork, Hard boiled Egg in soy sauce, 2 Pork meatballs in soy sauce.
Talk about portion control lol.
D –  ½ pounder ground beef burger, 2 fried Eggs, Cheese slice, 3 vine Toms and 100 gr smoked Salmon. My version of Surf and Turf.
Burned my ruddy hand with hot oil.

Prepared Pork and Herb Sausage casserole for Today .

4 coffees (Well actually about 2 litres), water approx.2.5 litres all day.


Ende.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast, some half fat creme fraiche, glass of milk
L: Tuna & sweetcorn on wholemeal, some mixed fruit & Activia NAS yoogurt
Small banana
T: Smoked haddock fishcake, sweet potato chips & garden peas.
Handful of sweet & salty popcorn
Tea & coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK hope your hands aren' too sore, check the beast of a blister I have at the moment! OUCH x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, seeds & nuts with double cream & full fat milk
L: Chicken salad
D: Creamed cabbage & mince beef casserole
Pud:  Nature Valley choc protein bar


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK hope your hands aren' too sore, check the beast of a blister I have at the moment! OUCH x


It is just a small blister Thanks K on 3 of my fingers. I ain't going to tell you what I said lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK hope your hands aren' too sore, check the beast of a blister I have at the moment! OUCH x


Wow that's a corker of a blister K how did that happen?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I think I've got gout! My big toe is hurting and my son and nephew have it. All this rich food!  That nasty turkey wouldn't have helped, full of purines.
> 
> 19/11/17: 219.4 pounds - tum 49 1/2
> BG: 7.1 @ 5.53am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs, Tomatoes, Shredded Sprouts, Carton Cottage Cheese.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
> Snack: Mug sweet white coffee (an 'all in' sachet but I think it was sugar...hoping it was sweetener!)
> Pt Water.
> Lunch: M&S Diet Coke and a Toastie (so expensive in there, but delicious).
> Dinner:
> Fried in butter Cod, Tomatoes, Cucumber, Lettuce, Mayo.
> Pt Water.
> Snack: Large bowl Peanuts.
> Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.


Time to review what you're eating Ditto for the sake of your big toe! Gout is very painful ~ I suffer with pains in my toes especially at night in bed but my DSN said its probably arthritis as I passed my last foot review. x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK hope your hands aren' too sore, check the beast of a blister I have at the moment! OUCH x


ouch, how did you do that?


----------



## scousebird

Ditto said:


> I think I've got gout!


Go to the doctor and get it checked it is easily treated.  My OH has had gout for over 20 years and takes just one tablet a day.  It started in his toe but his last attack was in his knee, and the pain he was in was unbelievable.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Wow that's a corker of a blister K how did that happen?





scousebird said:


> ouch, how did you do that?


That's the lovely present my last ever fag gave me on Saturday, the head fell off , just got home now and taken my gloves off and it's burst now thankfully as it was a rather painful one!! xx


----------



## Beck S

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: 2 fried eggs on Tesco high protein toasted bread
> L: selection of Tesco party food (taste testing for upcoming festive season)
> T: Pork with Apples & mustard and Savoy cabbage with almonds View attachment 5606 from low carb cook book. 2 cognac & tonics, a few glasses of red wine.
> Some toasted fruit bread to soak up the alcohol


Some of the party food is actually alright, I've been trying some out.  Even managed one of the mini-pies without much effect which was good to see.  Can't beat pigs in blankets though.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK hope your hands aren' too sore, check the beast of a blister I have at the moment! OUCH x


WOW K.
That is a nasty ittle beast
How did you do that ?


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> That's the lovely present my last ever fag gave me on Saturday, the head fell off , just got home now and taken my gloves off and it's burst now thankfully as it was a rather painful one!! xx


Another incentive to quit K.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> I think I've got gout! My big toe is hurting and my son and nephew have it. All this rich food!  That nasty turkey wouldn't have helped, full of purines.


Ditto
One of my brothers suffers from Gout and it is excruciatingly painful at times.
You really need to take care and visit your GP ASAP


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> last ever fag


Well done you.  I've given up smoking twice and am still a non-smoker


----------



## scousebird

Beck S said:


> Some of the party food is actually alright, I've been trying some out.  Even managed one of the mini-pies without much effect which was good to see.  Can't beat pigs in blankets though.


Yes, we've liked what we've had so far.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I think I've got gout! My big toe is hurting and my son and nephew have it. All this rich food!  That nasty turkey wouldn't have helped, full of purines.
> 
> 19/11/17: 219.4 pounds - tum 49 1/2
> BG: 7.1 @ 5.53am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Scrambled Eggs, Tomatoes, Shredded Sprouts, Carton Cottage Cheese.
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
> Snack: Mug sweet white coffee (an 'all in' sachet but I think it was sugar...hoping it was sweetener!)
> Pt Water.
> Lunch: M&S Diet Coke and a Toastie (so expensive in there, but delicious).
> Dinner:
> Fried in butter Cod, Tomatoes, Cucumber, Lettuce, Mayo.
> Pt Water.
> Snack: Large bowl Peanuts.
> Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.



Unfortunately a diet high in protein and fats (like Atkins) can cause gout in people who are predisposed to it. It’s not that I’m against Atkins at all so please don’t shoot the messenger but there does seem to be a link for people who produce more Uric acid.
See your GP Ditto because once this episode is under control, you may need daily Allupurinol if it is diagnosed as gout. They’ll do a blood test to confirm. I’ve seen my husband cry with the pain of gout so don’t let it take hold.

Cherry juice and cherry extract are supposed to help gout.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Unfortunately a diet high in protein and fats (like Atkins) can cause gout in people who are predisposed to it. It’s not that I’m against Atkins at all so please don’t shoot the messenger but there does seem to be a link for people who produce more Uric acid.
> See your GP Ditto because once this episode is under control, you may need daily Allupurinol if it is diagnosed as gout. They’ll do a blood test to confirm. I’ve seen my husband cry with the pain of gout so don’t let it take hold.
> 
> Cherry juice and cherry extract are supposed to help gout.


@Ditto please heed Amigos excellent advice ~ better safe than sorry x


----------



## Ditto

I'm not surprised if I do have gout...decades of pigging out! I'm not so worried about it though as I'm more worried about the D, the dicky ticker, the high blood pressure, the dicky liver and the arthur in my hip.  At least my eyes aren't wonky any more, thank goodness for small mercies.

20/11/17: 222.0 pounds (weight gain due to peanuts) - tum 50/51 (peanuts added to horrendous water retention)
BG: 6.5 @ 4.51am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
Half a carton of Philly and a pkt of breaded Ham (I spread the philly over a slice of ham, roll and eat nom nom nom)
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
BG: 5.9 @ 3.25pm
Late lunch: Chicken Salad inc Cheesy Coleslaw and a tub of Potato Salad.
Pt Water.
Dinner:
Philly on Jacob's Cream Crackers, a fruity Eclair (yuck!), portion Trifle  
Pt Water.
BG: 8.9 @ 11.22pm
Pt Water but my Levothyroxine was lost down the side of the sofa. 
(and ended up eating Melton Mowbray pork pie in bed early hours whilst reading.)


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I'm not surprised if I do have gout...decades of pigging out! I'm not so worried about it though as I'm more worried about the D, the dicky ticker, the high blood pressure, the dicky liver and the arthur in my hip.  At least my eyes aren't wonky any more, thank goodness for small mercies.
> 
> 20/11/17: 222.0 pounds (weight gain due to peanuts) - tum 50/51 (peanuts added to horrendous water retention)
> BG: 6.5 @ 4.51am
> Bottle water & tsp Normacol
> Breakfast:
> Half a carton of Philly and a pkt of breaded Ham (I spread the philly over a slice of ham, roll and eat nom nom nom)
> Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
> BG: 5.9 @ 3.25pm
> Late lunch: Chicken Salad inc Cheesy Coleslaw and a tub of Potato Salad.
> Pt Water.
> Dinner:
> Philly on Jacob's Cream Crackers, a fruity Eclair (yuck!), portion Trifle
> Pt Water.
> BG: 8.9 @ 11.22pm
> Pt Water but my Levothyroxine was lost down the side of the sofa.
> (and ended up eating Melton Mowbray pork pie in bed early hours whilst reading.)



Apart from the ticker, I’ve got all those and the wonky eyes Ditto but I still wouldn’t want gout. The uric crystals can lodge in your kidneys so drink plenty and get to the doc!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Apart from the ticker, I’ve got all those and the wonky eyes Ditto but I still wouldn’t want gout. The uric crystals can lodge in your kidneys so drink plenty and get to the doc!


@Ditto ~ and you need meds regarding your water retention ~ I bet your legs are like balloons with it This isn't a personal affront Ditto but more of being concerned for a popular and friendly fellow member x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- hot chocolate with skimmed milk at costa
L- fishfingers sandwich, pack of quavers, celery and cherry tomatoes.
S- yoghurt lolly
S- some chicken (sons leftovers). Chocolate freddo 
D- salmon (oven baked with loads of five spice), stir fried veg & noodles. Mcvities hobnob flapjack.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, square Lindt 90% and a coffee
D - wholemeal roll with tuna mayo and a krackawheat smothered in butter
2 - coffee
T - 2 thin cut pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

Forgot toe take my Metformin again for the second time.

B – ala Ditto with soaked flaxseeds and full fat milk. 
L – Factory Lunch,
Grass (Cabbage), Stir fried Peas in Pods, Radish and Tofu, Fish I actually managed to get some meat off.
D –  Pork and Herb Sausage bean and onion casserole 2 Sausages. I Couldn’t think of anything to go with it usually it would have been mash so I settled for a 2 Egg cheese omelete.
I am really wanting to get back home now so I can have some decent food choices.

4 coffees (Well actually about 2 litres), water approx.2.5 litres all day.

The End


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK hope your hands aren' too sore, check the beast of a blister I have at the moment! OUCH x


@Kaylz How's the blister K
Mine burst and it is sore


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz How's the blister K
> Mine burst and it is sore
> View attachment 5675


Ouch that does look painful! Mines popped at some point while I was out yesterday and its not so sore now which is a relief! Lol, hope yours heals soon, anyone else please feel free to add pictures of fingers!! Lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Bacon sarnie on Burgen
D: Bangalore chicken curry, cauli rice & 3 poppadoms
Pud: Chocolate low carb protein bar


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee
L. Some Watermelon. 
D. Prawn and lemongrass fish cakes, 6chips , peas and a Coke Zero .
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Ouch that does look painful! Mines popped at some point while I was out yesterday and its not so sore now which is a relief! Lol, hope yours heals soon, anyone else please feel free to add pictures of fingers!! Lol
> View attachment 5676


----------



## Ditto

> I bet your legs are like balloons with it


Legs seem okay, feet have always been puddings, especially the left one.  

21/11/17: 222.4 pounds - tum 50
BG: 7.1 @ 8.21am
Bottle water & tsp Normacol
Breakfast:
The other half of the Melton Mowbray family sized pork pie with 3/4 tub of Cheesy Coleslaw. 
Pt Water with Aspirin and meds.
Late lunch: Doorsteps made with Warburtons white and UtterlyButterly, one bacon with ketchup, one chicken (ravenous after Christmas shopping). 
Pt Water.
BG: 7.6 @ 6.50pm
Dinner:
Half a portion of chippy Chips, 3 Fried Eggs, 1 slice Warburtons and UtterlyButterly (so I could stick a few chips on). 
Pt Water.
BG: 8.2 @ 11.16pm
Pt Water and a Levothyroxine.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> Forgot toe take my Metformin again for the second time.
> 
> B – ala Ditto with soaked flaxseeds and full fat milk.
> L – Factory Lunch,
> Grass (Cabbage), Stir fried Peas in Pods, Radish and Tofu, Fish I actually managed to get some meat off.
> D –  Pork and Herb Sausage bean and onion casserole 2 Sausages. I Couldn’t think of anything to go with it usually it would have been mash so I settled for a 2 Egg cheese omelete.
> I am really wanting to get back home now so I can have some decent food choices.
> 
> 4 coffees (Well actually about 2 litres), water approx.2.5 litres all day.
> 
> The End
> View attachment 5662


Obviously something in the air this week Vince, I forgot my evening dose on Sunday and Monday.  It annoys me when I do, but I never remember until I'm just about to go to sleep.

Anyway, yesterday...

B: Wholemeal roll and two slices of bacon
L: Low carb white sandwich with laughing cow and a slice of roast beef with english mustard.  Maple Barbeque kettle chips, marmite cheese portion and a peanut and coconut Nature Valley bar.
D: Fish finger sandwich.  Mmm...


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> Forgot toe take my Metformin again for the second time.
> 
> B – ala Ditto with soaked flaxseeds and full fat milk.
> L – Factory Lunch,
> Grass (Cabbage), Stir fried Peas in Pods, Radish and Tofu, Fish I actually managed to get some meat off.
> D –  Pork and Herb Sausage bean and onion casserole 2 Sausages. I Couldn’t think of anything to go with it usually it would have been mash so I settled for a 2 Egg cheese omelete.
> I am really wanting to get back home now so I can have some decent food choices.
> 
> 4 coffees (Well actually about 2 litres), water approx.2.5 litres all day.
> 
> The End
> View attachment 5662



I think you’ll be off Metformin soon anyway Vince. I’d be surprised if your new Hba1c is much over 35 to be honest!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and onion and a buttered krackawheat
2 - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> I'm not surprised if I do have gout..



According to my father in law, who has had it for years, ( on and off, ) cherries and their juice helps, as well as drinking loads of water. By loads I mean 3 litres plus a day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Toasted muffin with butter, 2 boiled eggs.
L: Tesco tinned beef casserole, mixed fruit & Activia NAS yogurt 
T: Pork steak, sausage, stuffing ball, baked beans, grilled tomato & mushroom. 
Tea & coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I think you’ll be off Metformin soon anyway Vince. I’d be surprised if your new Hba1c is much over 35 to be honest!


Hope so Amigo thanks for the confidence boost.
If I do come off it I have learned a tough lesson


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Obviously something in the air this week Vince, I forgot my evening dose on Sunday and Monday.  It annoys me when I do, but I never remember until I'm just about to go to sleep.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday...
> 
> B: Wholemeal roll and two slices of bacon
> L: Low carb white sandwich with laughing cow and a slice of roast beef with english mustard.  Maple Barbeque kettle chips, marmite cheese portion and a peanut and coconut Nature Valley bar.
> D: Fish finger sandwich.  Mmm...



I get more annoyed with myself Beck S for being forgetful. I wouldn't care on both occasions I put the tablet out to take and just didn't  Kicked myself when I saw it .
I haven't had a fish finger sandwich for years. Use to love them with Ketchup on lol
Yummy


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day x


Mince and Tatties K.. Delicious


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
Remembered to take my Metformin.
B – ala Ditto with soaked flaxseeds and full fat milk.
L – Factory Lunch,
Grass (Spinach), Tofu with greens, Chicken and Tofu, Fatty pork in soy sauces.
D – 200 gr Sirloin steak, Tin Tuna and Mediterrean salad,  2 Vine toms, 30 gr Bega cheese, 1 Hard boiled egg, 3 steamed Broccoli spears.
2 coffees water approx. 2.0 litres all day.

Have a feeling I may be eating a little too much but it is cold here.
The End


----------



## grainger

Today

B- Croissant
S- hot chocolate & mince pie at costa - serious carb overload not good! Felt so sick after!
L- spinach & feta parcels, chickpea bean ball thingys, celery, cherry tomatoes & rocket, coleslaw
S- quavers and celery (post hypo) 
D- spaghetti bolognese with salad. Yoghurt.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: Pepperami Firestick & chicken tikka Fridge Raiders
D: Liver & bacon casserole
Pud: 4 squares of 70% choc with spiced peanuts.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am going for Deliciously Spicy Hunan Province food tonight.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> I get more annoyed with myself Beck S for being forgetful. I wouldn't care on both occasions I put the tablet out to take and just didn't  Kicked myself when I saw it .
> I haven't had a fish finger sandwich for years. Use to love them with Ketchup on lol
> Yummy


Exactly.  I'm never good at remembering to take tablets, but because these are so important I am annoyed with myself when I forget.  I can remember it one minute, and then forget it five minutes later when I've finished eating.

I have 3 fish fingers on two slices of low carb bread with proper butter and a touch of ketchup.  It's such a wonderful thing to eat.



Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and onion and a buttered krackawheat
> 2 - coffee
> T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day x


Every time I read your posts I just crave Krackawheat 

Yesterday I had...
B: Wholemeal roll with 2 bacon and a sausage
L: Three sausages, brussel sprouts and a couple of roast potatoes.  Canteen usually does a roast on Wednesdays so I can get enough nice stuff without the potatoes.  Yesterday it had turned into meatballs and mash, which was no good at all.  They let you substitute, but you still get charged for the original meal and the sub!
D: Nachos with pulled pork and cheese.  I find that I can tolerate a couple of portions worth of tortilla chips which pleases me as I love nachos.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> Every time I read your posts I just crave Krackawheat


Have one! lol they are only 4.5g carb!   x


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> Have one! lol they are only 4.5g carb!   x


They're great.  So handy as a snack, or instead of a sandwich at lunch.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, square Lindt 90% and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with egg mayo and a buttered krackawheat
2 - coffee
T - plaice fillet (wasn't keen, never had it before, wont be having it again, wasn't a strong enough flavour for me), charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, greek yoghurt, raspberries and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
L- chicken & bacon roll, half a Chelsea bun
D- chicken casserole with wholewheat pasta

Hot orange squash - new drink of choice. Am currently debating whether or not I want or need a pudding. 

@Kaylz what is krackawheat?


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger it's just a plain cracker thing but I adore them, they are only 4.5g carb each and are great with just butter, or cheese, peanut butter etc, they are made by Jacobs xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B; 2 poached eggs on Hovis low carb seeded bread
L: Mushroom soup & some sliced home cooked ham, Activia NAS yogurt
T: Large cod & mushy peas from the chippy
Tea & coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto with soaked flaxseeds and full fat milk.
L – Factory Lunch,
Grass (Spinach I think) with a  very little stir fried Pork, Egg and Tomato, Green podded peas and Duck wings which I have not had before and hope I never have again.
D – Food from Hunan Province, the Great Helmsman’s home.
Pigs Liver with chili and garlic, Beef with chili, Boiled Chicken, Water Spinach, Omelette with Leek,  Chinese Tea
3 coffees water approx. 2.0 litres all day.

All Done


----------



## Vince_UK

My Hunan Dinner


----------



## Greymouser

Today.
B: Five Ryvita crispbreads with veg pate; packet of pickled onion crisps; small Russet apple. 
L: 50g of dry roasted nuts. 
Snack: Ice. ( shop bought and seems to spike me, so will have to cut that out.  )
D/T: Small number of Iceland Rainbow chips; Youngs lightly dusted Lemon and herb Basa and mushy peas. Slight spike after this, probably the mushy peas I guess.  The Catfish, ( Basa, ) was lovely, as were the lovely mushy peas, but I could leave out the silly chips. 
I will be annoyed if I have to stop having mushy peas...


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: Tuna salad
D: Tuna stir fry
Pud: 1 choc eclair & 3 Profiteroles in choc sauce.
Was quite happy with the 7.1 two hours after din dins.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a slice of edam and a boiled egg and a buttered krackawheat
2 - coffee
T - 2 pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and 2 squares Lindt 90%  (look right greedy with all that!)
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day
@Mark Parrott I was actually wishing when I tried the plaice fillet that I'd even just had a tin of tuna in the cupboard! Lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto with soaked flaxseeds and full fat milk.
L – Factory Lunch.
Steamed fish with Chilies again, made the mistake of saying I like it, tofu and spinach, cabbage and hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
D – 100gr Smoked Salmon and Tin of Sardines in Tomato sauce followed by
8 mini (really mini, last use by date) pork sausages  and 2 free range Cheese omelette.
6 coffees water approx. 2.0 litres all day.
Done


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a doorstep size slice of edam and a 400g pot soupologie cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup
Trebor soft mint for a 4.3 which didn't help so a jelly baby for a 3.9
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered tender stem broccoli, greek yoghurt, raspberries and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
Will no doubt be a bit high later x


----------



## Kaylz

@Radders I hope you don't mind me tagging you but im looking for some help, I like my chocolates, truffles etc and I know you do too, do you know of any that gives nutrition per truffle or could you be a guide on some you have had that you know the information for? As I say sorry to have bothered you but folk are wondering what luxury I would like for my Christmas sweets x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> @Radders I hope you don't mind me tagging you but im looking for some help, I like my chocolates, truffles etc and I know you do too, do you know of any that gives nutrition per truffle or could you be a guide on some you have had that you know the information for? As I say sorry to have bothered you but folk are wondering what luxury I would like for my Christmas sweets x


Most of the ones I eat have the nutritional info on the packet. The Lidl truffles for example work out at about 6-7g carbs each. Lindor are about the same. I love the peanut and hazelnut ones, or the dark chocolate ones.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – Bacon 3 rashers, 2 Fried Free Range AND 2 tbs baked beans plus a smidgen of HP brown
L – Burger King Aberdeen Angus Texas Burger in bun. 
Had a severe craving. Just the single not the double or treble I used to have in the past and only 1 sandwich not the 2 of pre diagnosis days. 
Took me to 8.2 post 2 hours from 5.2 pre the highest I have had since started testing.  It didn’t hang around long. 2 ½ hour later it was 4.2. Not to unhappy.
God it was LOVELY. Will not do it to often though.
D – Turkey Brest slices approx. 134 gr (as Ditto says “nasty” and I have to agree but they were in the fridge and have some left), 2 Scrambled Eggs, 40 grams Bega Cheese, 3 vine Toms.
4 coffees water approx. 1.5 litres all day.
No pics today

Done


----------



## grainger

Today - 

B - croissant
L- salad, peppers, cucumber, tomato, coleslaw, cheese, green veg risotto ball, one slice wholemeal bread.
S- small amount of ham, apple, few wedges (left over from sons dinner)
D- lasagne, a slice garlic bread, salad. Profiteroles and pomegranate.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Radders I hope you don't mind me tagging you but im looking for some help, I like my chocolates, truffles etc and I know you do too, do you know of any that gives nutrition per truffle or could you be a guide on some you have had that you know the information for? As I say sorry to have bothered you but folk are wondering what luxury I would like for my Christmas sweets x


Ferrero Roche are not to high in Carbs K. about 6g per if I recall correctly. Had a couple the other day and they had zero effect on me. 
This is for a 3 choc serving. I only had 2.

*Carbohydrates*
Ferrero Rocher chocolate candy contains 17 g of carbohydrates per three-piece serving, which represents 6 percent DV. Sugar content is 16 g, or 32 percent DV, which is almost 1/3 of the total daily sugar intake recommended by the World Health Organization for good heath. The dietary fiber in one serving amounts to 1 g. The total number of net carbs -- amount of carbohydrates minus fiber and/or sugar alcohols -- is 16.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Ferrero Roche are not to high in Carbs K. about 6g per if I recall correctly. Had a couple the other day and they had zero effect on me.
> This is for a 3 choc serving. I only had 2.
> 
> *Carbohydrates*
> Ferrero Rocher chocolate candy contains 17 g of carbohydrates per three-piece serving, which represents 6 percent DV. Sugar content is 16 g, or 32 percent DV, which is almost 1/3 of the total daily sugar intake recommended by the World Health Organization for good heath. The dietary fiber in one serving amounts to 1 g. The total number of net carbs -- amount of carbohydrates minus fiber and/or sugar alcohols -- is 16.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5739


Thanks vince, not particularly keen on the normal ones though I prefer the dark lol, been having a look online and found a few nice looking chocolates will get back to searching today haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks vince, not particularly keen on the normal ones though I prefer the dark lol, been having a look online and found a few nice looking chocolates will get back to searching today haha x


Happy Hunting K


----------



## chaoticcar

B Lidl high protein roll with lots of cream cheese and Marmite 1avocado
L bacon and egg mushrooms 
D Roast beef roast celeriac and swede ,caulli broccoli and cabbage ,gravy made with the juices from the meat onions saluted in butter and a splash of red wine 
Full fat yoghurt and Jersey double cream with half a satsuma 
Red wine and 2 square s of very dark choc
 CAROL


----------



## Radders

B: low carb tortilla with crunchy peanut butter and a small banana

Snacks - I know I had some but can’t remember what! 

D: baked breaded Camembert, half a huge red pepper stuffed with nut roast, bistro salad, cherry tomatoes, cucumber and carrot.
Low carb trifle (yum)
Chocolate Brazils from Poundland


----------



## Radders

chaoticcar said:


> B Lidl high protein roll with lots of cream cheese and Marmite 1avocado
> L bacon and egg mushrooms
> D Roast beef roast celeriac and swede ,caulli broccoli and cabbage ,gravy made with the juices from the meat onions saluted in butter and a splash of red wine
> Full fat yoghurt and Jersey double cream with half a satsuma
> Red wine and 2 square s of very dark choc
> CAROL


Please tell me about roast celeriac: how long does it take, how big are the pieces, what is it like?


----------



## New-journey

Quinoa porridge with almond milk and nut butter
Nine bar
Roasted cauliflower and broccoli with Engevita Yeast flakes, steamed courgette and sprouts with hoummous.
Lots of 93% chocolate sweetened with coconut sugar.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- dairylea dunker (serious nausea moment and only thing I wanted to eat!)
L- jkt potato with tuna, sweetcorn and salad - out (post ridiculous hypo which had me giggling like a moron in a garden center) 
S- handful of popcorn, made too much for my little one
D- roast chicken, peas, sweetcorn, few spiced wedges, stuffing and gravy

Might have a few malteasers later - I have hunger today!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- croissant
> S- dairylea dunker (serious nausea moment and only thing I wanted to eat!)
> L- jkt potato with tuna, sweetcorn and salad - out (post ridiculous hypo which had me giggling like a moron in a garden center)
> S- handful of popcorn, made too much for my little one
> D- roast chicken, peas, sweetcorn, few spiced wedges, stuffing and gravy
> 
> Might have a few malteasers later - I have hunger today!


Does that mean you are feeling less sick after the breakfast moment? I hope so!


----------



## Radders

New-journey said:


> Quinoa porridge with almond milk and nut butter
> Nine bar
> Roasted cauliflower and broccoli with Engevita Yeats flakes, steamed courgette and sprouts with hoummous.
> Lots of 93% chocolate sweetened with coconut sugar.


What are Engevita please?


----------



## New-journey

Radders said:


> What are Engevita please?



http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/engevita-yeast-flakes-b12-60009142

Very delicious!


----------



## Radders

New-journey said:


> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/engevita-yeast-flakes-b12-60009142
> 
> Very delicious!


Sounds very interesting- do you use it as a condiment?


----------



## New-journey

Radders said:


> Sounds very interesting- do you use it as a condiment?


I put it on the roasting veg and let it cook, very delicious. Also add to soups, steamed veg, salads, anything really!


----------



## Radders

New-journey said:


> I put it on the roasting veg and let it cook, very delicious. Also add to soups, steamed veg, salads, anything really!


Is it like Marmite?


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Does that mean you are feeling less sick after the breakfast moment? I hope so!



Touch wood haven’t been physically sick for a few days. Nausea comes and goes but I’m praying I’m turning a corner! X


----------



## New-journey

Radders said:


> Is it like Marmite?


Not really. It has a sort of nutty cheesy taste. I could send you some in a little packet so you could taste it before you buy it!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Touch wood haven’t been physically sick for a few days. Nausea comes and goes but I’m praying I’m turning a corner! X


That is so wonderful to hear!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Quinoa porridge with almond milk and nut butter
> Nine bar
> Roasted cauliflower and broccoli with Engevita Yeast flakes, steamed courgette and sprouts with hoummous.
> Lots of 93% chocolate sweetened with coconut sugar.


Whats this 93% chocolate? Can you get it anywhere online? What brand is it? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, square 90%, coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll, streaky bacon, moser roth 85%
2 - coffee
T - smoked haddock, charlotte potatoes, asparagus, greek yoghurt, raspberries
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Whats this 93% chocolate? Can you get it anywhere online? What brand is it? xx


http://www.vivani-chocolate.de/P_Bars_Dark_92_percent_cocoa.html
Sorry it's 92%, I love it and buy it in my local health shop, it is pricey though, but expect you can get it on line. It's 13g carbs for 100 g so that's good!


----------



## Vince_UK

Sundays
Brunch
200 gr Rump Steak rare,  Slice of Cheddar Cheese, 2 Fried Free Range Eggs, ½ steamed onion, 2 tbs Baked Beans, a little HP sauce.
Snack
2 vine Toms, 50gr 500 days matured Dutch Gouda.
Dinner
Hunan cuisine
Beijing Duck, didn’t eat the pancakes, Turbot, (Menu says but perhaps not), with fried Eggs on Pork islands, Broccoli with Prawns and Ham in a soup, Egg plant very spicy, Extremely spicy Beef in Chili and Onions with Celery.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: (Wetherspoons) 2 bacon, 1egg, 1 sausage, beans, grilled tomato, 1 white toast & a latte.
no lunch
T: 4 Tesco finest meatballs, Tesco NAS chunky veg pasta sauce, wholewheat spaghetti, NAS chocolate milkshake.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> http://www.vivani-chocolate.de/P_Bars_Dark_92_percent_cocoa.html
> Sorry it's 92%, I love it and buy it in my local health shop, it is pricey though, but expect you can get it on line. It's 13g carbs for 100 g so that's good!


Thank you so much NJ! Will get on the hunt later xx


----------



## chaoticcar

Radders said:


> Please tell me about roast celeriac: how long does it take, how big are the pieces, what is it like?


Peel and cut celeriac into chunks I make them about 2 inches but you can have them as large as you like then just roast as you would potatoes I use coconut oil or lard and roast for about an hour turning once to Brown on both sides 
   CAROL


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> http://www.vivani-chocolate.de/P_Bars_Dark_92_percent_cocoa.html
> Sorry it's 92%, I love it and buy it in my local health shop, it is pricey though, but expect you can get it on line. It's 13g carbs for 100 g so that's good!


Oh I'm just having a look at the site now, they look delicious, will definitely have a google search to see if I can find it  just tried some of the Lidl's 81% stuff and that was rather tasty too lol  x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Quinoa porridge with almond milk and nut butter


How do you make this? Sounds nice, how much carb? x


----------



## Martin Canty

Not so much yesterday, but one of our dinners, last week, was a couple of Elk steaks & veggies.... The steaks were to die for!!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today I must confess I feel like a bad diabetic!!
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, square 90%, coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a slice of edam, slice of peppered ham and 2 square Lidl's 81%
2 - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered tender stem broccoli, lotus and 2 squares 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints of water throughout the day
I promise to behave better tomorrow  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today I must confess I feel like a bad diabetic!!
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, square 90%, coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal roll with a slice of edam, slice of peppered ham and 2 square Lidl's 81%
> 2 - coffee
> T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered tender stem broccoli, lotus and 2 squares 90%
> After t - coffee
> 2 pints of water throughout the day
> I promise to behave better tomorrow  x



Why what did you do wrong? Looks fairly tame to me in terms of intake.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Croissant
S- stuffing (leftover from yesterday and also a test as to what made my blood sugar go nuts last night)
L- cheese and onion crisp bakes 
S- hypo related - Gummy bears, Pom bears
D- red Thai chicken curry, Thai crackers (no rice)

Tomorrow is hospital day... here’s hoping it goes better than last time!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Why what did you do wrong? Looks fairly tame to me in terms of intake.


I just know some here wouldn't agree with the amount of chocolate consumed x


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> stuffing (leftover from yesterday and also a test as to what made my blood sugar go nuts last night)


what did the test conclude? lol x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I just know some here wouldn't agree with the amount of chocolate consumed x



5 squares of high cocoa content chocolate is no real sin Kaylz!


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> what did the test conclude? lol x



Wasn’t stuffing! Which is awesome as I absolutely love it!


----------



## Radders

New-journey said:


> Not really. It has a sort of nutty cheesy taste. I could send you some in a little packet so you could taste it before you buy it!


Sounds yummy, I shall definitely look out for it, thank you!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I just know some here wouldn't agree with the amount of chocolate consumed x


You enjoyed it K, don't worry what other people may think. It looks very tame intake to me


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds, Full fat Milk
L – Factory Lunch, Cabbage, Pork, Limited today was at another company.
D – Smoked Salmon, tin Tuna Caribbean salad, 3 vine Toms, Approx. 50gr 500 Day matured Gouda Cheese.
 4 coffees,
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.
Easy day today


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Not so much yesterday, but one of our dinners, last week, was a couple of Elk steaks & veggies.... The steaks were to die for!!!!


Now they sound delicious Martin. Haven't had Elk as yet.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> I just know some here wouldn't agree with the amount of chocolate consumed x


You should see how much I eat every day! It keeps me sane and I have no guilt about it. After all I have given up so much. I don't know who you are thinking of, seems everyone has some treats!


----------



## Kaylz

Today (healthier day than yesterday lol)
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a thick layer of butter and a slice peppered ham with half a pot of broccoli and stilton soup
2 - coffee
T - 2 pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and 1 square 90%
After tea - coffee  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> How do you make this? Sounds nice, how much carb? x


65 carbs per 100 grams, I cooked it with almond milk, did spike me but then seem to be spiking every day at the moment, think it is because I am not feeling great! I would love to find a way to eat it every morning during the Winter,


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Burgen toast with 2 poached eggs
L: Turkey & cranberry butty (Burgen again), strawberries & raspberries, Activia NAS yogurt
T: NAS Uncle Ben's sweet & sour sauce, chicken & basmati rice.
A few peanuts.
Tea & coffee throughout the day.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- hula hoops (to stop nausea)
L- ham mustard baguette, salad.
D- kfc! Naughty but nice and my reward for surviving hospital today haha


----------



## scousebird

grainger said:


> reward for surviving hospital today haha


well done


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds, Full fat Milk
Started taking my Vitamin C again
L – Factory Lunch, Sir fried veg with Pork, Grass (Spinach), Tofu with veg and Fatty Pork in soy sauce. All small portions. Didn’t bother with pic.
D – Ground Beef ½ Burger, 2 fried Eggs, ½ steamed Onion AND 2 tbs Baked beans plus a  morsel of HP Brown.
 4/5, Lost count, coffees,
Before bed, a little Prima Donna Italian Mature Cheese with 2 smalll toms.
Water approx. 2 litres all day.
Pork and Fennel Sausage Bean and Onion casserole put in slow cooker for tomorrows dinner.

Complete


----------



## Mark Parrott

As I have been away, here is what I ate on my holiday.  Some is a bit naughty.

Friday:
B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie (Burgen)
D: Indian takeaway.  Can't remember the name of the curry, but its was a chicken breast stuffed with mince in a lovely sauce, with pilau rice, poppadom & onion bhaji.
Lots of wine.

Saturday:
B: Scrambled egg on 2 slices of toasted Burgen
L: Can't remember.  Don't think we had anything.
D: Fish & chips from chippy
Lots of wine

Sunday:
B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen
L: Went out for a roast.  Had lamb with 3 types of potatoes (roast, boiled & mash!), Yorkie, veg & gravy.
2 pints of Old Rosie cider
D: Slice of pork pie with brown sauce followed by a mince pie.
More wine

Monday:
B: Full English with 3 sausages, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, beans, mushrooms, tomatoes & 2 slices toasted Burgen
L: Still full after brekkie.
D: (back home) Half a roast chicken & veg chips.

Didn't even take meter with me.  And now for yesterday:
Tuesday:
B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with nuts & seeds & double cream & full fat milk
L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie (Burgen)
D: Chicken escalope (linseed & Parmesan breading) with a chopped up Brussels & bacon mix & a tomato & olive sauce.
Pud: Tesco fresh cream chocolate brownie.  They were reduced to clear


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> As I have been away, here is what I ate on my holiday.  Some is a bit naughty.
> 
> Friday:
> B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
> L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie (Burgen)
> D: Indian takeaway.  Can't remember the name of the curry, but its was a chicken breast stuffed with mince in a lovely sauce, with pilau rice, poppadom & onion bhaji.
> Lots of wine.
> 
> Saturday:
> B: Scrambled egg on 2 slices of toasted Burgen
> L: Can't remember.  Don't think we had anything.
> D: Fish & chips from chippy
> Lots of wine
> 
> Sunday:
> B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen
> L: Went out for a roast.  Had lamb with 3 types of potatoes (roast, boiled & mash!), Yorkie, veg & gravy.
> 2 pints of Old Rosie cider
> D: Slice of pork pie with brown sauce followed by a mince pie.
> More wine
> 
> Monday:
> B: Full English with 3 sausages, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, beans, mushrooms, tomatoes & 2 slices toasted Burgen
> L: Still full after brekkie.
> D: (back home) Half a roast chicken & veg chips.
> 
> Didn't even take meter with me.  And now for yesterday:
> Tuesday:
> B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with nuts & seeds & double cream & full fat milk
> L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie (Burgen)
> D: Chicken escalope (linseed & Parmesan breading) with a chopped up Brussels & bacon mix & a tomato & olive sauce.
> Pud: Tesco fresh cream chocolate brownie.  They were reduced to clear


Mouth watering Mark


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> As I have been away, here is what I ate on my holiday.  Some is a bit naughty.
> 
> Friday:
> B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
> L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie (Burgen)
> D: Indian takeaway.  Can't remember the name of the curry, but its was a chicken breast stuffed with mince in a lovely sauce, with pilau rice, poppadom & onion bhaji.
> Lots of wine.
> 
> Saturday:
> B: Scrambled egg on 2 slices of toasted Burgen
> L: Can't remember.  Don't think we had anything.
> D: Fish & chips from chippy
> Lots of wine
> 
> Sunday:
> B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen
> L: Went out for a roast.  Had lamb with 3 types of potatoes (roast, boiled & mash!), Yorkie, veg & gravy.
> 2 pints of Old Rosie cider
> D: Slice of pork pie with brown sauce followed by a mince pie.
> More wine
> 
> Monday:
> B: Full English with 3 sausages, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, beans, mushrooms, tomatoes & 2 slices toasted Burgen
> L: Still full after brekkie.
> D: (back home) Half a roast chicken & veg chips.
> 
> Didn't even take meter with me.  And now for yesterday:
> Tuesday:
> B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits with nuts & seeds & double cream & full fat milk
> L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie (Burgen)
> D: Chicken escalope (linseed & Parmesan breading) with a chopped up Brussels & bacon mix & a tomato & olive sauce.
> Pud: Tesco fresh cream chocolate brownie.  They were reduced to clear


And no Photos lol
I could have drooled over them
Food Porn cannot beat it


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> And no Photos lol
> I could have drooled over them
> Food Porn cannot beat it


It never crossed my mind to photograph food.  It's not in my DNA.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- oat and raisin biscuit
L- ham baguette
S- half a scone with cream and jam
D- wholewheat penne with bolognese

And about to have 1 chocolate (that’s supposed to go on the tree when we put it up this weekend)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, raspberries, square 90%, coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with peppered ham and half a pot of broccoli and stilton soup
2 - coffee (that I had to finish in a hurry while still slightly hot)
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli, lotus, square 90%
After t - coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs & wholemeal bread ‘soldiers’, tea

L - bacon sandwich & latte in cafe

D - mince & onions, small home made dumpling, 3 new potatoes, mashed swede, spring greens.

Snack - peanut butter cup & cuppa tea


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz @Amigo
Mince and Tatties and Mince and Dumplings.
Food of the Gods.
What I could do with a plate of that Ambrosia is beyond belief.
Making me homesick.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, no Blueberries forgot to defrost them, soaked Flaxseeds, Full fat Milk
L – Factory Lunch Tofu with Radish, Pak Choi, Fried Egg, 2 small Pork stuffed Wontons, Again all small portions. Didn’t bother with pic.
D – Pork, Fennel and Chorizo Sausage, Baked Bean and Onion casserole done in slow cooker, 2 ½  Sausages. Was going to do some veg but home late so had a 2 Egg, Cheese omelette with it instead.
One of my Chinese friends ate the other 2 ½  I was saving AGAIN.
They always seem to show up when they know I have been slow cooking. Should learn to keep my mouth tightly closed lol.
 4/5, coffees,
Water approx. 2 litres all day.
Simple today again.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – ala Ditto, no Blueberries forgot to defrost them, soaked Flaxseeds, Full fat Milk
> L – Factory Lunch Tofu with Radish, Pak Choi, Fried Egg, 2 small Pork stuffed Wontons, Again all small portions. Didn’t bother with pic.
> D – Pork, Fennel and Chorizo Sausage, Baked Bean and Onion casserole done in slow cooker, 2 ½  Sausages. Was going to do some veg but home late so had a 2 Egg, Cheese omelette with it instead.
> One of my Chinese friends ate the other 2 ½  I was saving AGAIN.
> They always seem to show up when they know I have been slow cooking. Should learn to keep my mouth tightly closed lol.
> 4/5, coffees,
> Water approx. 2 litres all day.
> Simple today again.



Don’t you give up on your photos...I love to see the Chinese food and would swop my mince and dumplings for it!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Don’t you give up on your photos...I love to see the Chinese food and would swop my mince and dumplings for it!


Done Amigo
Received and Understood
I could murder a plate of mince and dumplings though lol


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 poached eggs on burgen toast
L: Corned beef & pickle on small wholemeal roll, hot oxo, 3 small thin melon slices, Mullerlight Greek yogurt
Snack: 50g dry roasted nuts
T: Chicken casserole with 4-5 tiny baby potatoes, coffee.
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in spicy tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Chicken tikka Fridge Raiders & Tex Mex Pepperami
D: Beef Goulash & Tilda 'Firecracker' Basmati rice.  The rice didn't like me.  I'm usually OK with Basmati, but not last night.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with 2 slices Bavarian ham and half a pot of broccoli & stilton soup
2 - coffee
T - a lovely fresh piece of hake from the fish shop, charlotte potatoes, asparagus, lotus and a square of Lidl's 81%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 poached eggs on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread toasted, milky coffee
L: Baxters scotch broth, a pear & Activia NAS yogurt
Snack: Packet of salted popcorn
T: Pork chop with Tesco potato & chorizo hash, coffee
Tea throughout the day.

We're off in our motorhome again tomorrow to Brugge, Valkenburg & Cologne for a Christmas market tour .  No doubt I will be very naughty while I'm away


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- cherry tomatoes, cucumber, dairylea dunker
L- ham, mustard wholemeal baguette with skips
S- cookie (made by my little boy)
D- cottage pie, one piece of chocolate


----------



## Amigo

B - fried egg sandwich, tea

L - thick cut ham and mustard on wholemeal bread, 6 crisps, tea

D - Home made chicken thighs in Mediterranean marinade, 6 chips, broccoli and peas

Snack - peanut butter chocolate cup (11 grams carb)

Couple of cups of coffee

Stayed between 5.8 - 8.4 all day


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> B - fried egg sandwich, tea
> 
> L - thick cut ham and mustard on wholemeal bread, 6 crisps, tea
> 
> D - Home made chicken thighs in Mediterranean marinade, 6 chips, broccoli and peas
> 
> Snack - peanut butter chocolate cup (11 grams carb)
> 
> Stayed between 5.8 - 8.4 all day



Nothing better than ham and mustard sandwiches! I'm obsessed at the moment


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Nothing better than ham and mustard sandwiches! I'm obsessed at the moment



I hope I’m not pregnant grainger!


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger I think you should send us all a cookie so we can sample your sons baking  x


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> @grainger I think you should send us all a cookie so we can sample your sons baking  x



Next time! We’ll be making Christmas biscuits soon


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Next time! We’ll be making Christmas biscuits soon


If they involve a mix of chocolate and cinnamon at least I'm in!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds, Full fat Milk
L – Factory Lunch. Duck in soy sauce, Egg and Tomato, Pork in Chilies, and Grass and Yes it was definitely a kind of Grass today, I asked.
D – Start, 100gr Smoked Salmon, 50gr Italian Mature Cheese, 2 Vine Toms, then 2 Pork and Fennel Sausages with 2 fried free range Eggs.  A little Steamed Onion and 1 tbs Baked Beans.
Cold here so need to eat.
4/5, coffees,

Water approx. 2 litres all day.


Simple day.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo 
Chinese version of a "Greasy Spoon" opposite my factory.
Does a roaring trade from 6am until after 8pm. Truck drivers, factory workers, Salesmen etc. all stop there.
Noodles, Rice, Baozi (steamed buns), alll high carb of course.
Cheap and convenient.
I wouldn't eat there of course but 100's do.


----------



## Vince_UK

I should have added 7 days per week it does that .


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds, Full fat Milk
> L – Factory Lunch. Duck in soy sauce, Egg and Tomato, Pork in Chilies, and Grass and Yes it was definitely a kind of Grass today, I asked.
> D – Start, 100gr Smoked Salmon, 50gr Italian Mature Cheese, 2 Vine Toms, then 2 Pork and Fennel Sausages with 2 fried free range Eggs.  A little Steamed Onion and 1 tbs Baked Beans.
> Cold here so need to eat.
> 4/5, coffees,
> 
> Water approx. 2 litres all day.
> 
> 
> Simple day.
> View attachment 5790



Yummy!


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Cold here so need to eat.


It's cold here too


----------



## Mark Parrott

It was naughty Thursday at Bruv's.
B: Scrambled egg, slice of ham & slice of cheese on toast (Burgen)
L: Veg soup
D: Birds Eye Steak & ale pie, peas, carrots, sweetcorn & chips.  The pie was horrible.  All pastry & no meat.
Pud: Apple & sultana crumble


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – Oatmeal, Blueberries, Full fat Milk
L – Factory Lunch.  Pak Choi, Tofu with Onions, Asparagus Lettuce with Black Fungus and Pork, Fatty Pork (Dong Po Rho) in soy sauce.
D – Tinned Tuna Mexican salad, Mature Italian Cheese and 4 Vine Tom and and 4 Egg Omelette. Had to be 4, no room left in the fridge for 4 had to use them.
6, coffees,
Water approx. 2 litres all day.

Ruddy Cold Day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: Tuna salad
D: Chicken, chorizo & bacon ratatouille.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with the last 2 slices Bavarian ham and a bowl of broccoli and stilton soup
2 - coffee
T - hake fillet, charlotte potatoes, buttered tenderstem broccoli, lotus and a square of Lidl's 81%
After t - coffee x


----------



## grainger

Mark Parrott said:


> D: Chicken, chorizo & bacon ratatouille.



That sounds seriously nice.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- croissant
S- French fries crisps
L- ham mustard baguette, mini pork pie, chocolate freddo
D- cottage pie, chocolate freddo, cheddar with butter, Christmas chocolate 
S- dairylea dunker

I am starving tonight hence the weird concoction of food! Baby is hungry (well that’s my excuse anyway)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- croissant
> S- French fries crisps
> L- ham mustard baguette, mini pork pie, chocolate freddo
> D- cottage pie, chocolate freddo, cheddar with butter, Christmas chocolate
> S- dairylea dunker
> 
> I am starving tonight hence the weird concoction of food! Baby is hungry (well that’s my excuse anyway)




Your body is growing another person, eat when hungry


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 3 Rashers Bacon, 2 Fried Free Range Eggs, 2 tbs Baked Beans
L –  160 gr Turkey Breast Slices (thank goodness they have all gone), approx.. 50gr Prima Donna Fino Italian Cheese.
D –  Chicken in spicy coating done in Actifry, ½ steamed Onion and a few Beans.
Couldn't be bothered to think what to eat quite frankly.
4, coffees,
Water approx. 1 litres all day.  I never seem to drink enough water at weekends.

Very Cold Day.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll, smoked streaky bacon, bar moser roth 85%
2 - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, lotus and square Lidl's 81%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  Late 10.30
200gr rare rump Steak, 2 Free range fried Eggs, ½ steamed Onion. some Beans
L –  14.20
approx.. 50gr Prima Donna Fino Italian Cheese. 2 vine Toms
D –  Sichuan Food
PIckled Cucumber with Garlic, Lamb Chops in Sichuan sauce, Mapo Spicy Tofu, Eggplant and Onion, Stir fried Cabbage and Garlic, Baked Fish in very spicy sauce.
Jasmine Tea.
@Amigo
Will post photos later when they stop blocking the iCloud here again.
4, coffees,
Water approx. 1 litres all day.  

Very Cold Day Again.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo
as Promised.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> as Promised.
> 
> View attachment 5842View attachment 5843View attachment 5844View attachment 5845View attachment 5846View attachment 5847View attachment 5848View attachment 5849



Absolutely yummy! 

I’d be very happy indeed on food like that Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Absolutely yummy!
> 
> I’d be very happy indeed on food like that Vince!


Fabulously spicy and delicious Amigo.
I always miss that spiciness and the myriad of flavours when I am back home.


----------



## Beck S

Have missed you all for a week or so!  Lots of meetings and evenings not in the house so my meals have been up in the air, and I've experimented a bit with introducing some new foods back in - my food recording has gone out the window a little.  The food course I'm on is inspiring me to get back and record it better though.

Saturday:
B: Bowl of tesco maple and pecan crunch, just over a portion because it was the end of the box, and semi-skimmed milk.
L: Christmas sandwich from the local garden centre - wholemeal bread with turkey, bacon and cranberry marmalade.  Didn't measure after, but only the cranberry marmalade to worry about.
D: Roast chicken, with a cocktail sausage and small stuffing ball, with cauliflower cheese, carrot and swede mash, and bisto.

Sunday
B: Bowl of Dorset honey granola, semi-skimmed milk
L: coleslaw with grated cheese and bbq chicken. 1 lindt elf from my advent calendar
D: Breadcrumbed lemon and parmasan chicken, mixed steam veg, 1 tesco christmas potato shape.Was 8.2 before bed, but I was 6.8 before I ate, so I don't think I spiked a huge amount.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Beck S 
Poor Little Elf


----------



## Beck S

Poor, but very, very tasty


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Poor, but very, very tasty


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a slice of edam, boiled egg and a buttered krackawheat
2 - coffee and a square Lindt 90%
T - smoked haddock, charlotte potatoes, buttered tender stem broccoli, lotus and a square Lidl's 81%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - Egg sandwich on wholemeal, tea

L - Prawn mayo sandwiches & a few chips, coffee

D - Minted lamb shank, sprouts, carrots & small amount of colcannon mash, gravy

Snack - peanut butter chocolate cup. Tea and sugar free drinks


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Croissant
S- cocktail sausages with some bbq sauce
L- chicken Caesar salad sandwich on wholemeal bread with French fries (crisps) and some salad
D- red Thai chicken curry with added veg (green beans and peppers) and Thai crackers
S- Thornton’s chocolates (ops but so yummy!)


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds and full fat Milk.
L -   ½  pound ground Beef burger, 1 fried Egg,  ½ steamed Onion, a little cheese, some beans.
D – 100gr Smoked Salmon, 115gr Torskelever fish pate. Poached Egg, 3 Vine Toms, last of the Prima Donna Fino Cheese
4, coffees,
Water approx. 1 litres all day.  
End for today


----------



## Beck S

B: Wholemeal roll and two slices of bacon
L: Hovis Nimble sandwich with a laughing cox triangle, slice of corned beef and a smidge of salad cream.  Packet of Wotsits, 30g Cornish Cove cheese, small packet of cocktail sausages.
D: Random party food from the freezer, some sausage rolls a mini pie and some chicken.  Didn't measure after, slightly afraid to!

Have forgotten to take my metformin to work, so I've only got my gliclazide.  I envision my food today will not be good to me.  Luckily I also forgot my testing kit, so I won't know!


----------



## Radders

B: banana with flax and cinnamon & soya milk
L: two mature cheddar sticks, graze box, 9 bar
D: home made Thai Quorn & veg curry with cauliflower rice
Carbophobia chocolate cake with fresh cream


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
D - wholemeal roll with a slice of edam, 400g pot Soupologie's cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup and square Lindt 90%
2 - coffee
T - 2 pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee  x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds and full fat Milk.
L  - Vietnamese food for lunch  
Deep fried beef rolls I had 1, Chicken satay skewer and Pork satay skewer, Chicken feet and Lemongrass salad was a little sweet, pan fried Basa in lemon sauce which was very nice indeed.  The coconut and rice cakes I didn’t eat although I love them.
Tested 2 hours later reading was 6 so not unhappy with that and means I can have the occasional spring roll.
D – 3 Pork and Chorizo Sausages with steamed Onion.
4, coffees,
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  
End for today .

Pics for Amigo


----------



## Beck S

B: Egg on toast with two slices of bacon
L: Sainsbury's crustless quiche lorraine, wotsits and a portion of cheese.
D: Sainsbury's taste the difference cottage pie.

No measuring yesterday, so no idea whether any of this was good or not!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, rasperries, square 90% mixed in with porridge and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - completely out of my comfort zone as Tesco told me they stopped selling my usual rolls in my local (have since found out this isn't true) so 2 slices wholemeal bread, little bit of mayo, 2 slices smoked Bavarian ham, 2 tomatoes sliced onto my sandwich and a square Lidl's 81% (happy to say there was no disastrous results and it will save me money as the bread is cheaper than the rolls lol)
2 - coffee
T - mince with oxo, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli (apparently it can be eaten raw, not sure whether to try it like that or not so if anyone has please do let me know your thoughts ) a lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - wholemeal toast
D - Chinese Buffet at Chinese restaurant (Xmas meal, was very delicious and no nasty spikes) plus too much white wine


----------



## Radders

B: low carb pitta with peanut butter and half a banana
L: mature cheddar sticks, graze box, Nature Valley salted caramel bar, apricots
D: Roasted padron peppers, home made low carb enchiladas filled with red & yellow peppers, mushrooms, onions and Quorn lime & chilli slices, 
followed by carbophobia chocolate cake with summer fruit and fresh cream


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B - ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds and full fat Milk.
L - Factory Lunch  
Stir fried Black fungus with Asparagus Lettuce, Carrot and Pork, Cabbage, Tofu with Seaweed, Chicken drumstick in soy sauce.
D –  100gr smoked Salmon, 1 tin Sardines in Tomato sauce, 50gr cream Cheese, 3 Vine Toms, Poached Egg.
4, coffees (I think).
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  


End for today .


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, rasperries, square 90% mixed in with porridge and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - completely out of my comfort zone as Tesco told me they stopped selling my usual rolls in my local (have since found out this isn't true) so 2 slices wholemeal bread, little bit of mayo, 2 slices smoked Bavarian ham, 2 tomatoes sliced onto my sandwich and a square Lidl's 81% (happy to say there was no disastrous results and it will save me money as the bread is cheaper than the rolls lol)
> 2 - coffee
> T - mince with oxo, charlotte potatoes, tender stem broccoli (apparently it can be eaten raw, not sure whether to try it like that or not so if anyone has please do let me know your thoughts ) a lotus and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - coffee  xx


I worry that my local Tesco will stop selling the Hovis Lower Carb bread because no-other supermarkets around me sell it.  It's keeping me quite sane at the moment.

B: Two granary toast, two bacon, two sausages
L: Hovis Nimble sandwich with laughing cow, slice of ham, slice of corned beef and a little salad cream.  Wotsits, mini cheese and a Nature Valley bar.
D: Boil-in-the-bag cod and butter sauce with mixed veg.  Bowl of Oppo salted caramel ice cream with some cream on top.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> worry that my local Tesco will stop selling the Hovis Lower Carb bread because no-other supermarkets around me sell it. It's keeping me quite sane at the moment.


The rolls disappeared from the website over the weekend so I messaged them on Facebook and they told me the branch I use had discontinued the item, I panicked! Haha, however I got my granddad to check on Tuesday when he was picking the bread up for me and they still had them! I'm getting my OH to look again tonight when he's in but so far the bread seems to be working ok which is good as it saves me nearly £1 a week haha x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B - ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds and full fat Milk.
> L - Factory Lunch
> Stir fried Black fungus with Asparagus Lettuce, Carrot and Pork, Cabbage, Tofu with Seaweed, Chicken drumstick in soy sauce.
> D –  100gr smoked Salmon, 1 tin Sardines in Tomato sauce, 50gr cream Cheese, 3 Vine Toms, Poached Egg.
> 4, coffees (I think).
> Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.
> 
> 
> End for today .
> View attachment 5881



Just my kind of food Vince! 

*Yesterday:*

B - bacon sandwich in wholemeal, tea

L - turkey bun with stuffing and cranberry, latte

D - rib eye steak, fried red onion, cauliflower and broccoli gratin & spring greens

Snacks - 2 oatcakes and cheese triangle
               Miniature Mars

Tonight - Turkish Meze meal and gorgeous Sutlac Turkish rice pudding!


----------



## Radders

B: half a banana in a low carb pitta with crunchy peanut butter
L: 2 mature cheddar sticks, Graze box,ginhgerbread flavour Nakd bar, apple
D: home made celeriac & black pepper soup - an experiment and it was lovely. Home made low carb sesame & pumpkin seed crackers with cheese, cucumber, carrot sticks.


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> home made celeriac & black pepper soup


This sounds lovely! Did you find the recipe online or did you make it up yourself? x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> This sounds lovely! Did you find the recipe online or did you make it up yourself? x


I made it up. Fried half an onion, added scrubbed & diced celeriac (skin included - that was the experimental bit!). Added veg stock and simmered until celeriac was soft, added oodles of freshly ground black pepper and blitzed it with a stick blender. It was really thick and creamy. If I had had some creme fraiche I would have swirled some in as well.


----------



## Kaylz

Any amounts for celeriac and veg stock or just a chuck whatever in? LOL, may well give it a go myself!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal with 2 slices smoked Bavarian ham and some Dijon mustard and half a pot of Tesco broccoli & stilton soup
2 - coffee
T - lovely fresh hake fillet, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, lotus and square Lidl's 81%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Any amounts for celeriac and veg stock or just a chuck whatever in? LOL, may well give it a go myself!  x


I’m afraid I didn’t weigh anything. I would guess there was about 200g of celeriac, and the stock was a small plastic takeaway box full, but as I simmered it for quite a long time it was reduced quite a bit. I was only cooking for me as i didn’t know if it would be edible!


----------



## New-journey

Few blueberries
Home made soup with broccoli, spinach, kale, parsnip, sweet potato, and cauliflower. Delicious!
Roasted cauliflower, Veggy sausage and salad with alfalfa sprouts, carrots, pumpkin seeds, watercress and avocado.
A small bar of 85% chocolate


----------



## Radders

New-journey said:


> Few blueberries
> Home made soup with broccoli, spinach, kale, parsnip, sweet potato, and cauliflower. Delicious!
> Roasted cauliflower, Veggy sausage and salad with alfalfa sprouts, carrots, pumpkin seeds, watercress and avocado.
> A small bar of 85% chocolate


Sounds lovely. Is there anything special you need to do to roast cauliflower successfully? It’s not something I’ve tried but I do prefer a lot of veg roasted.


----------



## New-journey

Radders said:


> Sounds lovely. Is there anything special you need to do to roast cauliflower successfully? It’s not something I’ve tried but I do prefer a lot of veg roasted.


I like it just roasted with olive oil, garlic and Engevita yeast flakes. Broccoli is good roasted as well. Have you tried making kale chips?


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg (1 egg) with wholemeal toast (1 slice)

L- tomato soup with wholemeal baguette, Pom bears.

S- Apple strudel (couldn’t resist!) with squirty
cream
S- Pom bears (needed a salt hit after the strudel)

D- chicken, chorizo, onion, potato - all roasted in one pan. Peas and chicken gravy.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> I worry that my local Tesco will stop selling the Hovis Lower Carb bread because no-other supermarkets around me sell it.  It's keeping me quite sane at the moment.
> 
> B: Two granary toast, two bacon, two sausages
> L: Hovis Nimble sandwich with laughing cow, slice of ham, slice of corned beef and a little salad cream.  Wotsits, mini cheese and a Nature Valley bar.
> D: Boil-in-the-bag cod and butter sauce with mixed veg.  Bowl of Oppo salted caramel ice cream with some cream on top.


@Beck S
I have actually found some Laughing Cow cheese in Shanghai, Imported. Have some being delivered tomorrow,Saturday.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Just my kind of food Vince!


I actually thought about you when I was eating it Amigo 
In a nice way of course


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> I’m afraid I didn’t weigh anything. I would guess there was about 200g of celeriac, and the stock was a small plastic takeaway box full, but as I simmered it for quite a long time it was reduced quite a bit. I was only cooking for me as i didn’t know if it would be edible!


I've never actually tried celeriac, do you know the carb count for it? x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B - ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds and full fat Milk.
L - Factory Lunch
Stir fried Tofu and Onions, Chicken with to many Peanuts and Carrot, Spinach and 2 Pork meatballs in soy sauce.
D –  2 Chorizo Sausages and 2 free range Egg omelette
4/5, coffees.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  

End for today .


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> I've never actually tried celeriac, do you know the carb count for it? x


So low that I don’t bother counting it. About 3% tops.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal with the last 2 slices smoked Bavarian ham, Dijon mustard and the other half of the broccoli & stilton soup
2 - coffee
T - 2 pork loin steaks, charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, onion gravy, lotus and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Radders

Yesterday

B: mashed banana & flaxseed with soya milk and mixed nuts
L: 2 cheese sticks, Graze box, 9 bar, apple
Snack to ward off hypo before walking to bus stop (too windy to cycle): raisin box, Alpen Light bar
D: rest of Quorn Thai red curry I made on Tuesday with cauli rice; final piece of low carb chocolate cake with raspberries and clotted cream. Yum.

I never mention it but I also drink pints of tea throughout the day!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B - ala Ditto, Blueberries, soaked Flaxseeds and full fat Milk.
L - Factory Lunch
Pak Choi, Stir Fried Radish, Egg and Tomato, thin Pork Loin chop in soy sauce.
D –Tin if Tuna mixed with Mayo and a little Worcester Sauce, ½ steamed Onion and 6 steamed Mushrooms, 50gr Cream Cheese.  
4/5, coffees.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  

End for today .


----------



## Vince_UK

Laughing Cow Cheese.


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea

L - sausage sandwich, tea, Mars miniature 

D - Meal out at Turkish Restaurant;

Spicy half shell mussels in tomato and onion sauce, few slices of Turkish bread
Adana kebab in yogurt and aubergine sauce with small amount of rice and salad
Sutlac Turkish rice pudding 

Glass of Rose wine and 1 glass of Corona lager


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea
> 
> L - sausage sandwich, tea, Mars miniature
> 
> D - Meal out at Turkish Restaurant;
> 
> Spicy half shell mussels in tomato and onion sauce, few slices of Turkish bread
> Adana kebab in yogurt and aubergine sauce with small amount of rice and salad
> Sutlac Turkish rice pudding
> 
> Glass of Rose wine and 1 glass of Corona lager


@Amigo 
I am torn between the Sausage sandwich and the Turkish meal Amigo lol
Turkish meal especially the mussels sounds yummy.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I love pak choi but haven't had it in ages!! Must get some 
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, square 90%  and coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal with egg mayo and a lotus biscoff
2 - coffee
T - fresh hake, charlotte potatoes, buttered tender stem, lotus biscoff and a square Lidl's 81%
After t - coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

B - egg and bacon sandwich 

L - braised steak dinner with 1 small Yorkshire pud and loads of veg
     Winter fruit crumble and custard (it was in with the price and didn’t spike me!)

D - Greggs sausage roll (I know, naughty but nice) 

Snack - chilli oatcake and slice of Blackstick blue cheese

Teas, coffee and a Diet Coke throughout the day).

Haven’t gone over 7.9


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg on toast
L- Moroccan chicken and chickpeas soup, wholemeal bread, cherry tomatoes and a packet of french fries
D- Pasta with meatballs. Malteasers.

S- French fries (crisps) - baby is a fan


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
I like it also K. Must see where to get it when I am back in Newcastle 
My Yesterday's
B - 3 rashers Bacon, 2 Small Pork Sausage, 2 Free range fried Eggs, 3 tbs Baked Beans.
L – None had late Breakfast
D – ½ lb ground Beef burger with Laughing Cow Cheese slice, ½ steam Onion, Broccoli, Mustard and a side salad.
Snack before bed some Bega Cheese and 6 Olives stuffed with Pimento.
4/5, coffees.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  

End for today .


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Must see where to get it when I am back in Newcastle


My local Tesco do it so yours might too!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - smoked streaky bacon on 2 slices wholemeal, handful of raspberries and a 25g bar 85%
2 - coffee
T - smoked haddock, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, lotus biscoff and a square Lidl's 81%
Currently - coffee  x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and wholemeal toast (1egg, 1slice)
S- hot chocolate with marshmallows and an obligatory packet of french fries (salt & vinegar flavour)
L- cod in batter, corn on the cob & peas
D- ham, cheese & mustard toastie, cherry tomatoes, more French fries (im obsessed) a few dark chocolates.

No temp basal today and touch wood reasonable levels... just need my voice to come back and coughing for England to stop!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 2 rashers Bacon, 200gr rare Rump steak,, 2 Free range fried Eggs, 2tbs Baked Beans, ½ steamed Onion. slice Cheese.
L – None had late Breakfast
D – Fatty Pork (Dong Po Rho) in Soy sauce steamed in sugar cane leaves,  Mapo Tofu, Pak Choi, Egg omelete stuffed with pork with black fungus and cabbage.
Snack before bed some 2 Vine Tomatoes, 50gr Bega Cheese and 6 Olives stuffed with Pimento.
4, coffees.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day. 

@Amigo
Pics
End for today .


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – 2 rashers Bacon, 2gr rare Rump steak,, 2 Free range fried Eggs, 2tbs Baked Beans, ½ steamed Onion. slice Cheese.
> L – None had late Breakfast
> D – Fatty Pork (Dong Po Rho) in Soy sauce steamed in sugar cane leaves,  Mapo Tofu, Pak Choi, Egg omelete stuffed with pork with black fungus and cabbage.
> Snack before bed some 2 Vine Tomatoes, 50gr Bega Cheese and 6 Olives stuffed with Pimento.
> 4, coffees.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.
> 
> @Amigo
> Pics
> End for today .
> View attachment 5931 View attachment 5932 View attachment 5933 View attachment 5934



All appeals Vince except from the tofu!


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> @Beck S
> I have actually found some Laughing Cow cheese in Shanghai, Imported. Have some being delivered tomorrow,Saturday.


Oo, I hope you like it 

Yesterday, 

B: Bowl of granola and semi-skimmed milk
L: Costa tomato and basil soup, (only 12 grams carbs, quite surprised) and a flat white.  2 chocolate and hazelnut biscuits.
D: Sausage, bacon, and scrambled egg with some fried bread.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Oo, I hope you like it
> 
> Yesterday,
> 
> B: Bowl of granola and semi-skimmed milk
> L: Costa tomato and basil soup, (only 12 grams carbs, quite surprised) and a flat white.  2 chocolate and hazelnut biscuits.
> D: Sausage, bacon, and scrambled egg with some fried bread.





Beck S said:


> Oo, I hope you like it
> 
> Yesterday,
> 
> B: Bowl of granola and semi-skimmed milk
> L: Costa tomato and basil soup, (only 12 grams carbs, quite surprised) and a flat white.  2 chocolate and hazelnut biscuits.
> D: Sausage, bacon, and scrambled egg with some fried bread.


Yes I do, Lovely with a burger


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - edam and tomato wholemeal toastie  and a Green & Black's Dark Praline (they are absolutely LUSH and on special at £2.50 a box at Tesco just now in case any of you fancy giving them a go )
2 - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered tenderstem, lotus biscoff and a square Lidl's 81%
Just finished another coffee  x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, Blueberries with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
Only 1 days Blueberries left.
L – Factory Lunch
Steamed fish with chilies, Pork with black Fungus, Pak Choi, Tofu and Cabbage. Didn't eat the rice of course
D –200gr rare Rump Steak, 2 Fried Free Range Eggs, Laughing Cow Slice Cheese, ½  steamed Onion and some Broccoli, Dap of Mustard, 2tbs Baked Beans.
Strange combination I know but I was hungry.
Bega Cheese and Olives before bed.
6 coffees.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  
@Amigo
Pics

End for today.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B-scrambled egg & toast (1 egg & 1 toast)
S-French fries
L- Moroccan chicken and chickpea soup, wholemeal bread & butter, cherry tomatoes
S- two mouthfuls of sons pesto pasta
D- chicken tikka masala with mini poppadoms, dry roasted peanuts. 2 dark Thornton’s chocolates.


----------



## Amigo

B - poached egg and slice of Torchon ham on wholemeal toast, tea

L - Southern fried chicken fillet sandwich on wholemeal with tomatoes and mayo. Tea & banana

D - rib eye steak in cream peppered sauce, broccoli, 1 tablespoon rice & 2 roast potatoes

Snacks - miniature Mars bar and 2 Courvoisier brandies 

Also pinched a slice of ham whilst in the fridge.


----------



## scousebird

Morning all, I'm back from my travels where I ate so much cr@p you wouldn't believe 

Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs & 2 wholemeal toast
L: Turkey butty on wholemeal, mixed fruit & mullerlight Greek yogurt 
Popcorn
T: Roast pork, baby potatoes, cabbage & carrots.
Tea & coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> Yes I do, Lovely with a burger


I knew they did slices but I've never had them before.  Good to know though.

B:  Greggs bacon roll
L: Salad bar from Morrisons - had some coronation rice salad, only a spoonful, with it to test and didn't rise at all afterwards, so I'm very pleased.  Small cheese portion.
D: Chicken breast with cheese and a pastry lattice top, lots of mixed veg.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats. almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal toastie with edam and tomato and a g&b's dark praline
2 - coffee
T - diced beef done in oxo, charlotte potatoes, asparagus, vanilla Viennese thin and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

B - high meat content sausage sandwich in wholemeal, tea

L - Danish pastry & latte (was out and not very hungry) only went up to 6.4

D - minted lamb chops, spring greens, peas, mashed swede, tablespoon mash & minted lamb gravy

Cup of tea & a miniature toffee crisp (11 grams carb)


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, Blueberries with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
No Blueberries left.
A VERY LARGE black coffee to get “ze leettle grey cells’ verking”.
L – Factory Lunch
Egg in Soy Sauce, 2 Pork Wontons, Chicken hearts with peppers, Tofu and Seaweed,  Cabbage.
D –200gr rare Rump Steak, 2 Egg omelete with Cheddar Cheese, 100gr smoked Salmon,1/2 steamed Onion some steamed Broccoli.
Bega Cheese, and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
8 coffees.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  

@Amigo
Pics

End for today.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – ala Ditto, Blueberries with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
> No Blueberries left.
> A VERY LARGE black coffee to get “ze leettle grey cells’ verking”.
> L – Factory Lunch
> Egg in Soy Sauce, 2 Pork Wontons, Chicken hearts with peppers, Tofu and Seaweed,  Cabbage.
> D –200gr rare Rump Steak, 2 Egg omelete with Cheddar Cheese, 100gr smoked Salmon,1/2 steamed Onion some steamed Broccoli.
> Bega Cheese, and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
> 8 coffees.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.
> 
> @Amigo
> Pics
> 
> End for today.
> View attachment 5969



‘Chicken hearts’ are not grabbing me Vince!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- pan au chocolat x2 (all warm and yummy from the oven couldn’t resist 2)
S- French fries
L- tomato & basil soup,
D- out at Côte - Date night - crab mayonnaise, chicken wrapped in bacon with chestnut stuffing, mash, green beans and rosemary sauce, mint tea and a wispa as dessert on the way home


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> ‘Chicken hearts’ are not grabbing me Vince!


Didn't do much for me either Amigo lol and they were a little chewy


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> D - minted lamb chops, spring greens, peas, mased swede, tablespoon mash & minted lamb gravy
> /QUOTE]
> NOW! that sounds like my type of food and what I miss here. Love mashed Swede and have been checking the carb levels online  which seem are not high so that will get a hammering when I get back.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> T - diced beef done in oxo, charlotte potatoes, asparagus, vanilla Viennese thin and 2 squares Lindt 90%


@Kaylz 
Do you slow cook the Beef K?
I have been racking my little brains here how I can slow cook beef when I get back, or even here actually, but not using the cook-in sauces which I usually use but which appear to be high carb content.


----------



## Beck S

I have a cold, so I've been less strict with my food.

B: Egg on toast, two bacon and two sausage.
L: Low Carb wholemeal sandwich with laughing cow and salad cream, wotsits, and a cheese portion.
D: Party food.  Had some white french stick for the first time since September.  It was worth the wait.  Mmm...


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - corned beef, onion and cheese toastie and a g&b's dark praline
2 - coffee
T - mince, potatoes, asparagus (cause someone didn't look at the note properly ) lotus and a square Lindt 90%
just finished another coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

B - egg sandwich, tea

L - Quiche & salad, coleslaw, latte

D - Chicken Kiev, salad, garden peas, 8 chips, Low Sugar summer fruit squash 

Snacks - fun size Mars & hot drinks


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
No Blueberries left and I am not paying the equivalent if £4 for 150gr blueberries
A VERY LARGE black coffee
L – Restaurant Lunch Today
Black fungus, Radish, Peanuts, Tofu and stems, String Noodles (did not eat any),  fried Fish, steamed Fish, Goose, Hot and Sour Soup, Eel.
D – Pork and Fennel Sausage Onion and Bean slow cooked casserole, 2 Egg Cheese omelete.
Bega Cheese, and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
4 coffees.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.  
@Amigo
Pics
          


End for today.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – ala Ditto, with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
> No Blueberries left and I am not paying the equivalent if £4 for 150gr blueberries
> A VERY LARGE black coffee
> L – Restaurant Lunch Today
> Black fungus, Radish, Peanuts, Tofu and stems, String Noodles (did not eat any),  fried Fish, steamed Fish, Goose, Hot and Sour Soup, Eel.
> D – Pork and Fennel Sausage Onion and Bean slow cooked casserole, 2 Egg Cheese omelete.
> Bega Cheese, and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
> 4 coffees.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.
> @Amigo
> Pics
> View attachment 5986 View attachment 5987 View attachment 5988 View attachment 5989 View attachment 5990 View attachment 5991 View attachment 5992 View attachment 5993 View attachment 5994 View attachment 5995
> 
> 
> End for today.



I’m liking that very much Vince!


----------



## grainger

Today

So much food I can’t list it for embarrassment... I’m blaming hungry baby but tomorrow shall be healthier and better! 

@Vince_UK the food you get always sounds amazing! Apart from maybe Eel.


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – ala Ditto, with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
> No Blueberries left and I am not paying the equivalent if £4 for 150gr blueberries
> A VERY LARGE black coffee
> L – Restaurant Lunch Today
> Black fungus, Radish, Peanuts, Tofu and stems, String Noodles (did not eat any),  fried Fish, steamed Fish, Goose, Hot and Sour Soup, Eel.
> D – Pork and Fennel Sausage Onion and Bean slow cooked casserole, 2 Egg Cheese omelete.
> Bega Cheese, and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
> 4 coffees.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres all day.
> @Amigo
> Pics
> View attachment 5986 View attachment 5987 View attachment 5988 View attachment 5989 View attachment 5990 View attachment 5991 View attachment 5992 View attachment 5993 View attachment 5994 View attachment 5995
> 
> 
> End for today.


Very nice Vince, I love eel


----------



## Ljc

Not very hungry so I didn’t eat much yesterday 
B. 2 wholemeal toasts one had peanut butter and a very large coffee. 
L.  3 Ryvita’s 2 had a little cheese on, an apple  a tangerine and a Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today
> 
> So much food I can’t list it for embarrassment... I’m blaming hungry baby but tomorrow shall be healthier and better!
> 
> @Vince_UK the food you get always sounds amazing! Apart from maybe Eel.


Love it Grainger and it doesn't affect me at all. I don't even bother testing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Very nice Vince, I love eel


I was unsure about the Eel Lin but they way they cooked it and after the first try it was delicious.
I have had it before in Germany once on a Rhine wine tasting cruise in the 1980's but that was centuries ago and I was half cut at the time anyway lol


----------



## scousebird

Milky coffee
B: Sardines on wholemeal toast, small banana & clementine
L: Egg & bacon butty on Hovis low carb wholemeal, 3 thin melon slices, Mullerlight Greek yogurt
T: Spag bol with wholemeal pasta
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## Beck S

B: 2 toast, 2 bacon, 2 sausage
L: Bowl of porridge, packet of quavers
D: Burger at the pub, no dessert even though it looked stunning!


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - 1 slice of cheese on wholemeal toast & some fried mushrooms, tea

L - egg, lettuce, tomato & mayo on granary bread, latte

D - (will be), Mediterranean chicken thighs which I’ve got marinading at the moment...on a small portion of linguine with tomato and basil sauce

Snack is likely to be a small Toffee Crisp biscuit with a cuppa (11grams carb)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal corned beef, edam and onion toastie and a g&b's dark praline (have bought myself some gouda for tomorrow )
2 - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, buttered asparagus, lotus and a square Lidl's 81% (got very upset as the rest of the family dug into their massive plates of steak pie, veg and potatoes )
After t - coffee x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
L- jacket potato with cheese and salad, mouthful of cookie
S- hot chocolate (while visiting Santa)
D- penne bolognese, wispa. 

Struggling with craving carbs but trying to keep blood sugars in range - not working!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
A VERY LARGE black coffee
L – Factory
Pork loin chop-thin had 2 some one else didn’t want theirs, stir fried Pork with Cauliflower, Cabbage, Tofu Radish.
D – Had 8 small thin Pork loin steaks, more like bacon rashers, in fridge on last “use by date” so I fried those with 2 fried Eggs and a few Beans.
Bega Cheese, a little Olive Pate (1.3gr carbs/100gr), and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
About 2 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1.5 litres all day between the coffees. No wonder I had to run into the apartment when my driver dropped me off lol.

@Amigo
Pics
End for today.


----------



## HOBIE

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- scrambled egg and toast
> L- jacket potato with cheese and salad, mouthful of cookie
> S- hot chocolate (while visiting Santa)
> D- penne bolognese, wispa.
> 
> Struggling with craving carbs but trying to keep blood sugars in range - not working!


YOU seen Santa ?  He is in Lapland ?  (that's what I was told)


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – ala Ditto, with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
> A VERY LARGE black coffee
> L – Factory
> Pork loin chop-thin had 2 some one else didn’t want theirs, stir fried Pork with Cauliflower, Cabbage, Tofu Radish.
> D – Had 8 small thin Pork loin steaks, more like bacon rashers, in fridge on last “use by date” so I fried those with 2 fried Eggs and a few Beans.
> Bega Cheese, a little Olive Pate (1.3gr carbs/100gr), and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
> About 2 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres all day between the coffees. No wonder I had to run into the apartment when my driver dropped me off lol.
> 
> @Amigo
> Pics
> End for today.
> View attachment 6005


I love pork loin steaks. My housemate and I share the cooking as it's easier, but she doesn't really like pork.  I sneak it in when I can.

B: My usual canteen breakfast, Egg on toast with two bacon
L: Pork pie, Wotsits.
D: A cheese and onion sandwich (been to the cinema and back late, so a quick tea.)


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – ala Ditto, with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
A BIG pot of black coffee again
L – Factory Lunch
Fish flavoured bones, Egg and Tomato, Leek and Cabbage, Tofu and Chives.
D – Tuna with Mayo and a little Worcester sauce, Olive pate, tin of Sardines, Smoked Salmon., Cheese Omelete.
Laughing Cow Cheese, 2 Toms, a little Olive Pate and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
About 2 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1.5 litres.

@Amigo
Pics
End for today


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
S- doughnut and peppermint tea (doughnut is my friends fault!!)
L- ham, mustard baguette (brown seeded baguette) with French fries crisps and some salad
S- hypo related mince pie and 2 Thornton’s dark chocolates.
D- beef and ale casserole (lots of carrots and onion) with pasta. Mini strawberry Greek yoghurt and a 85% piece of dark chocolate. 

Must cut down on my sweet tooth now... this happened with baby number 1 but I need to not put on loads of weight with this one!


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs, small banana
L: 4 Ryvita with fat free cottage cheese, Mullerlight Greek yogurt & a mince pie brought in to work by one of our clients
T: House special chow mein from the Chinese takeaway - too many noodles so left quite a lot of them.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal gouda, corned beef and onion toastie and a dark praline
2 - coffee
T - 2 pork loin steaks, (drum roll please) a BIGGER serving of charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, runner beans, onion gravy and 1 square 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal toastie with 2 slices Gouda, onion and last slice of corned beef and a dark praline
2 - coffee
T - hake fillet, charlotte potatoes, petits pois and 2 squares 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – ala Ditto, with soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
> A BIG pot of black coffee again
> L – Factory Lunch
> Fish flavoured bones, Egg and Tomato, Leek and Cabbage, Tofu and Chives.
> D – Tuna with Mayo and a little Worcester sauce, Olive pate, tin of Sardines, Smoked Salmon., Cheese Omelete.
> Laughing Cow Cheese, 2 Toms, a little Olive Pate and 6 Pimento stuffed Olives before bed.
> About 2 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres.
> 
> @Amigo
> Pics
> End for today
> View attachment 6010



Certainly varied and healthy Vince!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
L- Christmas lunch with the girls - penne pasta with chicken & mushrooms (at ask), a thin slice of chocolate and orange tart with a peppermint tea
D- sausage and mustard baguette, obligatory French fries crisps. Profiteroles.

Must up my veg intake!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – Bacon, 1 Egg and of course Baked Beans
A VERY,VERY BIG pot of black coffee again
L- 
1/2ib Ground Beef Burger, slice Cheese,1 fried Egg, 3tbs Beans
D –
Hunan food
Chinese tea, black Fungus, stir fried Cauliflower, Mapo Tofu, spicy Beef with garlic and ginger, roast Chicken
Before Bed
Strong Blue Cheese and Salmon Stuffed Olives. This is becoming a habit.

The old man came and sat at our table lol. 72 years old and started to give me the story of his life. Complete stranger but it happens here. Wanted to speak English he learned it in Russia in 1964.  “Englan velly glood prace”. I nodded, then he proceeded to tell me how badly the English had treated China in the past. I reminded him that was 125 years ago but they hold a grudge for a very long time and usually have no idea why they are holding it lol.
A nice man actually but a typical “nongmin” *农民*(Chinese farmer)  mentality.
They have had a terribly hard and difficult life in the past.

When I look at photos of myself I am just a shadow of my former self size-wise. I was HUGE without realising it lol.
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1.5 litres.
@Amigo
Pics

End for today.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B – Bacon, 1 Egg and of course Baked Beans
> A VERY,VERY BIG pot of black coffee again
> L-
> 1/2ib Ground Beef Burger, slice Cheese,1 fried Egg, 3tbs Beans
> D –
> Hunan food
> Chinese tea, black Fungus, stir fried Cauliflower, Mapo Tofu, spicy Beef with garlic and ginger, roast Chicken
> Before Bed
> Strong Blue Cheese and Salmon Stuffed Olives. This is becoming a habit.
> 
> The old man came and sat at our table lol. 72 years old and started to give me the story of his life. Complete stranger but it happens here. Wanted to speak English he learned it in Russia in 1964.  “Englan velly glood prace”. I nodded, then he proceeded to tell me how badly the English had treated China in the past. I reminded him that was 125 years ago but they hold a grudge for a very long time and usually have no idea why they are holding it lol.
> A nice man actually but a typical “nongmin” *农民*(Chinese farmer)  mentality.
> They have had a terribly hard and difficult life in the past.
> 
> When I look at photos of myself I am just a shadow of my former self size-wise. I was HUGE without realising it lol.
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres.
> @Amigo
> Pics
> 
> End for today.
> View attachment 6019 View attachment 6020 View attachment 6021 View attachment 6022 View attachment 6023 View attachment 6024 View attachment 6025



Ooo that spicy beef looks very appetising Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Ooo that spicy beef looks very appetising Vince!


It was Amigo, tends to be a little chewy. They use brisket which should be cooked slowly but they stir fry it here. It was with Chinese radish which I love, chilies, ginger, whole garlic cloves and some green stuff, no idea what it was lol.  The Radish they fry and then boil for a while and use soy sauce.
The Mapo Tofu is delicioous, spicy,the chilie oil has ground pork in it and it has a lovely kick. The tofu itself is tasteless to be honest but very healthy.
What I will eat when I get back to Newcastle next week I have no idea haha will seem boring.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> It was Amigo, tends to be a little chewy. They use brisket which should be cooked slowly but they stir fry it here. It was with Chinese radish which I love, chilies, ginger, whole garlic cloves and some green stuff, no idea what it was lol.  The Radish they fry and then boil for a while and use soy sauce.
> The Mapo Tofu is delicioous, spicy,the chilie oil has ground pork in it and it has a lovely kick. The tofu itself is tasteless to be honest but very healthy.
> What I will eat when I get back to Newcastle next week I have no idea haha will seem boring.



Don’t make Greggs your first point of call Vince!  Your challenge will be making such varied and tasty low carb meals for yourself back home. Especially managing to get the vegetable content you’ll need.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo
I like sprouts, swede, cauliflower, onions and muchrooms Amigo. Not much else. I have been checking online here the carbs in certain things such as swede and Aunt Bessies appears to be quite low. Need to learn how to cook peppers and maybe cauli rice. I see I can buy that in Morrisons. I believe in economy of motion a euphermism for Vince being Lazy.
I have been looking at a UK website "All Recipes" which I can get onto from here which has many suggestions and gives the carb content per serviing for each meal.
Fish such as Salmon, Basa are reasonably priced in the UK especially at Aldi and Morrisons as are prawns and mussels.
I have bought more kitchen gadgets while I have been away and had delivered to make it easier, An elecric frying pan so I don't have to turn the ceramic hob on all the time. A Tefal Grill for steaks etc that calculates the cooking time depending on the thickness and degree of "doneness" you want, rare , medium etc. and an elecirc omelete maker in addition to some kitchen scales. Chicken I can cook in the Halogen oven I have which has never been used again so I don't need to turn the built in oven on.
Also I have an Actifry which is very good for diced chicken etc and I am taking a lot of spicy coating back with me and praying customs at Newcastle are being inefficiently lazy again as usual.
I am basically a lazy cook. I am a dab hand at slow cooking haha.
If i make it simple then I will manage it; to complicated I will just not do it.
My pies and pasty days are well and truly over but that is not such a bad think in retrospect.
If i get to really idle I will just take myself to the Toby Carvery and miss out the mash.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> I like sprouts, swede, cauliflower, onions and muchrooms Amigo. Not much else. I have been checking online here the carbs in certain things such as swede and Aunt Bessies appears to be quite low. Need to learn how to cook peppers and maybe cauli rice. I see I can buy that in Morrisons. I believe in economy of motion a euphermism for Vince being Lazy.
> I have been looking at a UK website "All Recipes" which I can get onto from here which has many suggestions and gives the carb content per serviing for each meal.
> Fish such as Salmon, Basa are reasonably priced in the UK especially at Aldi and Morrisons as are prawns and mussels.
> I have bought more kitchen gadgets while I have been away and had delivered to make it easier, An elecric frying pan so I don't have to turn the ceramic hob on all the time. A Tefal Grill for steaks etc that calculates the cooking time depending on the thickness and degree of "doneness" you want, rare , medium etc. and an elecirc omelete maker in addition to some kitchen scales. Chicken I can cook in the Halogen oven I have which has never been used again so I don't need to turn the built in oven on.
> Also I have an Actifry which is very good for diced chicken etc and I am taking a lot of spicy coating back with me and praying customs at Newcastle are being inefficiently lazy again as usual.
> I am basically a lazy cook. I am a dab hand at slow cooking haha.
> If i make it simple then I will manage it; to complicated I will just not do it.
> My pies and pasty days are well and truly over but that is not such a bad think in retrospect.
> If i get to really idle I will just take myself to the Toby Carvery and miss out the mash.



Sounds like a plan Vince. You’ll do just fine!


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo 
https://www.shine.cn/feature/taste/1712157882/
Food Porn for you


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday we had Christmas dinner with friends, done it every year for 19 years now.
Tea
B: Bacon & egg butty on Hovis low carb wholemeal
T: Turkey, stuffing roll I make myself with sausage meat, onion, cranberries & bacon, 2 roast potatoes, 2 small pieces of roast parsnip, carrots, sprouts, 2 yorkies & gravy . Prosecco, red wine (lots ). Small piece of Christmas pudding with Amaretto cream . Coffee with cream.  
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> T: Turkey, stuffing roll I make myself with sausage meat, onion, cranberries & bacon, 2 roast potatoes, 2 small pieces of roast parsnip, carrots, sprouts, 2 yorkies & gravy . Prosecco, red wine (lots ). Small piece of Christmas pudding with Amaretto cream . Coffee with cream.
> Tea & coffee during the day.


scouse, that sounds positively yummy


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> scouse, that sounds positively yummy


It was


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal gouda, corned beef and onion toastie and a dark praline
> 2 - coffee
> T - 2 pork loin steaks, (drum roll please) a BIGGER serving of charlotte potatoes, roasted asparagus, runner beans, onion gravy and 1 square 90%
> After t - coffee x


Hearing the drum roll and huge congrats for the bigger serving, know how hard it is for you. You are making so many changes!  So how did it go, was it the start of a new daily amount of food?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Hearing the drum roll and huge congrats for the bigger serving, know how hard it is for you. You are making so many changes!  So how did it go, was it the start of a new daily amount of food?


Yeah that's my dinner upped to 30g now  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal with bacon and tomato and 25g bar 85%
2 - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, petits pois and 1 square Lindt 90%
After t -coffee
x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- out at friends - bacon, scrambled egg & a croissant. I resisted all other carbs even though it looked lush. Hot elderflower cordial.
L- ham, cheese and mustard toastie on wholemeal. 6 cherry tomatoes. 4 mini Christmas shortbread biscuits. 
S- out with friends - thin slice chocolate cake (shared with hubby) and peppermint tea
D- Pork fillet with Mediterranean roasted veg. 2 poppadoms. 

Busy day but not behaved too badly. Baby is hungry tho and missing French fries... might have to indulge in a bit


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Smoked Salmon, 6 Olives, 2 Toms, approx. 50gr Blue Cheese, 115gr Fish pate
A VERY BIG pot of black coffee again
L-
Tin of Tuna and tin of Sardines mixed with a dash of Worcester sauce and some Mayo blended with a little Tomato ketchup, (an alternative to seafood sauce suggested by @wirralass a while ago and actually very nice and low carb).
D –
Sichuan food
Took my driver Xiao Wang and his wife out for dinner last night. His wife is a dentist very useful to know.
Rib Beef, Steamed Pork with Cucumber, Spicy skewers, Antler Mushrooms, Mapo Tofu again I love it, Rapeseed stems, Spicy Beef, Black Fungus, Duck, wonderful baked Fish in a very spicy sauce. Chinese Tea.
That lot lifted my levels from 5.2 pre to 5.7 post.  No change at all.
Before Bed –
No room left in my likkle tum-tum.
Therefore Nothing.
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1.5 litres.
          
@Amigo
Pics

End for today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mr Wang my driver and his Dentist Wife.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Smoked Salmon, 6 Olives, 2 Toms, approx. 50gr Blue Cheese, 115gr Fish pate
> A VERY BIG pot of black coffee again
> L-
> Tin of Tuna and tin of Sardines mixed with a dash of Worcester sauce and some Mayo blended with a little Tomato ketchup, (an alternative to seafood sauce suggested by @wirralass a while ago and actually very nice and low carb).
> D –
> Sichuan food
> Took my driver Xiao Wang and his wife out for dinner last night. His wife is a dentist very useful to know.
> Rib Beef, Steamed Pork with Cucumber, Spicy skewers, Antler Mushrooms, Mapo Tofu again I love it, Rapeseed stems, Spicy Beef, Black Fungus, Duck, wonderful baked Fish in a very spicy sauce. Chinese Tea.
> That lot lifted my levels from 5.2 pre to 5.7 post.  No change at all.
> Before Bed –
> No room left in my likkle tum-tum.
> Therefore Nothing.
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 1.5 litres.
> View attachment 6037 View attachment 6038 View attachment 6039 View attachment 6040 View attachment 6041 View attachment 6042 View attachment 6043 View attachment 6044 View attachment 6045 View attachment 6046
> @Amigo
> Pics
> 
> End for today.



A veritable feast of yummyness Vince! 

Smoked salmon and blue cheese for breakfast...sounds like something I’d eat!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A veritable feast of yummyness Vince!
> 
> Smoked salmon and blue cheese for breakfast...sounds like something I’d eat!


Was delicious Amigo. Truth was I was lazy to cook anything lol.
I adore blue cheese.and I need to get these perishables out of the fridge before I depart on Saturday night for Newcastle. I will leave the steaks etc in the freezer for my return.
I have not lost any weight this week steady at 83.5kgs BUT I have not gained any either.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Was delicious Amigo. Truth was I was lazy to cook anything lol.
> I adore blue cheese.and I need to get these perishables out of the fridge before I depart on Saturday night for Newcastle. I will leave the steaks etc in the freezer for my return.
> I have not lost any weight this week steady at 83.5kgs BUT I have not gained any either.



Weather not too bad for your return home Vince. Around 7 daytime and maybe 4 at night. 

The family won’t recognise your new slimmed down figure!


----------



## Vince_UK

0C here this morning Amigo.. Ruddy cold bbbbbrrrrrrrr...


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out at local cafe - 2 wholemeal toast, 2 fried eggs & 2 bacon. Tea. 
L: Turkey butty on Hovis low carb wholemeal
T: Meatballs in pasta sauce with wholemeal spaghetti, 1 G&T
Tea during the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal toastie with 2 thick slices Gouda, onion and a dark praline
2 - coffee
T - sea bass, charlotte potatoes, huge serving of petits pois and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg & wholemeal toast
L- 2x potato waffles with bbq sauce (major craving - turns out not a good choice for initial spike even with 20 mins pre bolus), a slice of ham and some cherry tomatoes
S- salt and vinegar French fries
D- chicken tikka masala with 4 poppadoms (still less than 25g of carbs!), 5 (I’m tired!) Thornton’s chocolates... can I blame Christmas or the baby?!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
ala Ditto, soaked flaxseed and full fat milk.
Coming to the end of my All-Bran only 4 days supply left.
A VERY BIG pot of black coffee again.
L-
Factory Lunch
Strip Tofu with Lettuce, a kind of Cabbage, Pork with black fungus and Asparagus Lettuce, Pork meatballs.
D –
Boiled Ham a little Mustard, steamed ½ Onion and 6 Brussels Sprouts with a little butter.
I found an import supermarket selling sprouts and also corned beef, corned beef tomorrow.
Made a change.
Before Bed –
Blue Cheese, Olives and 2 Tomatoes.
Blue Cheese all gone.

About 2 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1 litres.
Drinking more coffee than water still hydrating I hope.

@Amigo
Pics

End for today.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> Rib Beef, Steamed Pork with Cucumber, Spicy skewers, Antler Mushrooms, Mapo Tofu again I love it, Rapeseed stems, Spicy Beef, Black Fungus, Duck, wonderful baked Fish in a very spicy sauce. Chinese Tea.
> That lot lifted my levels from 5.2 pre to 5.7 post. No change at all.


Making me hungry......


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Making me hungry......


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast & tea

L - small panini filled with Brie and bacon, latte. Banana

D - grilled, flattened chicken breast marinated in garlic, herbs and olive oil, broccoli chopped into small amount of cous cous, coleslaw

Chocolate Peanut butter cup, tea (6.7 afterwards)

Snacks - 1 Dutch crispbread with crab stick spread on & vodka & Diet Coke 

A could do better day maybe.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast & tea
> 
> L - small panini filled with Brie and bacon, latte. Banana
> 
> D - grilled, flattened chicken breast marinated in garlic, herbs and olive oil, broccoli chopped into small amount of cous cous, coleslaw
> 
> Chocolate Peanut butter cup, tea (6.7 afterwards)
> 
> Snacks - 1 Dutch crispbread with crab stick spread on & vodka & Diet Coke
> 
> A could do better day maybe.



6.7 ain't bad
You're pushing the boat out there Amigo. the chicken sounds lovely, I have a weakness for garlic, love it and eat whole cooked cloves in dishes.
I have a Chinese associate in Shenzhen who regularly chomps away on raw garlic bulbs lol. I tried that once and only once, couldn't quite get away with it.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> regularly chomps away on raw garlic bulbs


Got a batch of fermented garlic which I'm waiting to break open...... Made a great batch of pickled garlic back in November...


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Got a batch of fermented garlic which I'm waiting to break open...... Made a great batch of pickled garlic back in November...


I am told, and I have no idea whether it is true or not Martin, it is good for controlling Cholesterol.


----------



## Beck S

Not hugely well behaved this weekend, had pizza out on my works meal on Friday, and had some party food Saturday night (very beige!).  Sunday I wasn't paying attention and had toast and tortilla chips for tea and ended up over 10.  Very much more behaved yesterday though.

B: Greggs bacon roll
L: Hovis LC white sandwich with laughing cow and salad cream, wotsits, small cheese potion and some mixed seeds (back down to 4.7 by lunch!)
D: Boil in the bag cod with butter sauce and mixed veg.  One coconut lindor for dessert, and twenty minutes on the exercise bike now that I can breathe again!


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> I am told, and I have no idea whether it is true or not Martin, it is good for controlling Cholesterol.


To be honest, I have no idea, I just take my lead from the fact that I like the taste...... However, taking my lead from "minimally processed" it must be good!!!!!

A memory from my past..... My Dad sung baritone in a choir; on choir nights Mum would use a whole bulb of garlic in dinner.....


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and coffee
10:30 - coffee (late due to being out at an appointment lol)
D - wholemeal toastie with 2 gouda and onion (was going to treat myself to Bavarian ham on it too but SOMEONE lost my ham!!) and a dark praline
3 - coffee (again late due to an appointment)
T - baked eggs with ham and petits pois, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and a square 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich in wholemeal toast, tea

L - lunch out so a few chips, ham and 2 eggs, tea

D - Lamb Rogan Josh with a few tablespoons of mushroom rice

Snacks - latte

(A rare day not having vegetables...)


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
Worked from home.
B –
Bacon, Eggs and Beans
2 VERY BIG pots of black coffee I think maybe 3.
L-
Boiled Ham, Cheddar Cheese and 2 vine Toms
Snacked on some cheese mid afternoon. Was hungry.
D –
Sausage, Onion and Bean casserole slow cooked with 6 steamed Brussels Sprouts. I am one of life’s oddities who happens to like Sprouts.
Before Bed –
About 2 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1 litres.
@Amigo
No Pics today only boring English food lol

End for today.

___________


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
L- tuna & cheese toastie (wholemeal bread), cherry tomatoes, piece of 85% dark chocolate
S- Mince Pie
D- kfc and lots of it - corn on cob, hot wings, strips & popcorn chicken (my hospital days reward)
S- Thornton’s chocolates x5 (theory being once they are eaten they are gone)


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> Worked from home.
> B –
> Bacon, Eggs and Beans
> 2 VERY BIG pots of black coffee I think maybe 3.
> L-
> Boiled Ham, Cheddar Cheese and 2 vine Toms
> Snacked on some cheese mid afternoon. Was hungry.
> D –
> Sausage, Onion and Bean casserole slow cooked with 6 steamed Brussels Sprouts. I am one of life’s oddities who happens to like Sprouts.
> Before Bed –
> About 2 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 1 litres.
> @Amigo
> No Pics today only boring English food lol
> 
> End for today.
> 
> ___________



I honestly believe you could afford to add a slice of wholemeal bread to your lunch Vince or some low carb oatcakes to keep the hunger at bay.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I honestly believe you could afford to add a slice of wholemeal bread to your lunch Vince or some low carb oatcakes to keep the hunger at bay.


@Amigo
I would try Amigo if I could find any here that A) i could trust  to be genuine wholemeal and not sawdust sweepings and B) wasn't Chinese in origin.
I have hunted the place for a decent believable wholemeal bread to no avail.
I will try the Burgen when I get back home for sure or Morrisons LowCarb Bread. Made a shopping list would you believe.
I am developing a kind of over sensitivity to anything with carbs in or anything that could possibly have higher carbs than stated on the packing.
Aldi, Morrisons,  LIDL, Tesco and even ASDA will get a damn good hammering when I get back.
First port of call Sunday after landing will be Aldi followed by Morrisons which I guess will be a nightmare as it is Xmas Eve and closing early I guess.
Straight from the airport before home.
It would seem very easy to develop a sort of phobia regardngi carbs and I need to avoid that.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> I am one of life’s oddities who happens to like Sprouts.


I love this time of year when the nice young fresh sprouts are coming into the stores.....


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> I would try Amigo if I could find any here that A) i could trust  to be genuine wholemeal and not sawdust sweepings and B) wasn't Chinese in origin.
> I have hunted the place for a decent believable wholemeal bread to no avail.
> I will try the Burgen when I get back home for sure or Morrisons LowCarb Bread. Made a shopping list would you believe.
> I am developing a kind of over sensitivity to anything with carbs in or anything that could possibly have higher carbs than stated on the packing.
> Aldi, Morrisons,  LIDL, Tesco and even ASDA will get a damn good hammering when I get back.
> First port of call Sunday after landing will be Aldi followed by Morrisons which I guess will be a nightmare as it is Xmas Eve and closing early I guess.
> Straight from the airport before home.
> It would seem very easy to develop a sort of phobia regardngi carbs and I need to avoid that.



I understand what you mean Vince. It’s Lidl you’ll need for the fresh bread counter and thing like the protein rolls. Try the chilli oatcakes because they’re very tasty and low carb (best ones are on the Delicatessen counter at the Asda).
I’ve been watching your food intake which is incredibly varied in China and you’re getting a fair bit of carb from the veggies. Once home, you may feel a bit hungry if you rely on mainly protein based meals and complex carbs aren’t always the enemy. 

Good luck with your shopping!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I understand what you mean Vince. It’s Lidl you’ll need for the fresh bread counter and thing like the protein rolls. Try the chilli oatcakes because they’re very tasty and low carb (best ones are on the Delicatessen counter at the Asda).
> I’ve been watching your food intake which is incredibly varied in China and you’re getting a fair bit of carb from the veggies. Once home, you may feel a bit hungry if you rely on mainly protein based meals and complex carbs aren’t always the enemy.
> 
> Good luck with your shopping!


Thanks Amigo
Advice logged and taken will be acted upon


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> (was going to treat myself to Bavarian ham on it too but SOMEONE lost my ham!!)


Off with their head.
A Capital Crime.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 crumpets with butter
L: Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread toasted with cheese spread
T: A Tesco takeaway box Chinese meal 
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> 2 crumpets with butter
> .


Love crumpets especially with a poached egg.


----------



## Vince_UK

These geese just waddle around the feild at the back of the current factory. One day just before Spring Festival Eve, Chinese New Year Eve, Feb 14th they will vanish.


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> These geese just waddle around the feild at the back of the current factory. One day just before Spring Festival Eve, Chinese New Year Eve, Feb 14th they will vanish.
> View attachment 6078


Good job you took Chairman Meow home then


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Good job you took Chairman Meow home then


Indeed.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Off with their head.
> A Capital Crime.


I found it on the bus in the afternoon but obviously I didn't pick it up!!! Haha x


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal toast one had peanut butter on it and a very large coffee. 
L. Didn’t eat 
D. Scampy, chips all 6 of them lol , Tartare sauce a few  baked beans and a Coke Zero 
Before bed a necessary 3 gingernuts and glucose.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> D a few  baked beans


welcome to the Baked Beans Club Lin
New members always welcome and FREE life membership granted.


----------



## Beck S

Ah, sprouts are great!

B: Egg on toast with bacon and sausage
L: Low Carb white sandwich with laughing cow and salad cream, kettle bites, cheese portion and some mixed nuts.
D: A burger from a van at the winter wonderland while taking the Guides ice skating.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> L: Low Carb white sandwich with laughing cow and salad cream, kettle bites, cheese portion and some mixed nuts.


Now Beck S , Laughing Cow I know and have exerienced it and what it is but KETTLE BITES have me beaten. Totally unheard of by yours truly. Cna you enlighten me please?


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> Now Beck S , Laughing Cow I know and have exerienced it and what it is but KETTLE BITES have me beaten. Totally unheard of by yours truly. Cna you enlighten me please?




They're wholegrain crisp type things by Kettle - https://www.kettlefoods.co.uk/products/maple-barbecue/ - which are low calorie, a bit lower in carbs than normal crisps but not much (about 14g per packet) but are a bit higher in fibre as well and taste delicious.  The maple barbeque are my favourite flavour.  I seem to be able to eat them with no effect on my BG which is nice.

Although actually, now I compare them to normal crisps, they're actually very similar in nutritional values!!  I thought they were better for me than that.  Oh well, they taste nice!


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> They're wholegrain crisp type things by Kettle - https://www.kettlefoods.co.uk/products/maple-barbecue/ - which are low calorie, a bit lower in carbs than normal crisps but not much (about 14g per packet) but are a bit higher in fibre as well and taste delicious.  The maple barbeque are my favourite flavour.  I seem to be able to eat them with no effect on my BG which is nice.
> 
> Although actually, now I compare them to normal crisps, they're actually very similar in nutritional values!!  I thought they were better for me than that.  Oh well, they taste nice!


Thanks Beck S


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Off with their head.
> A Capital Crime.


This is the photographic evidence!! (only took it as the bus my granddad got back to the other town to get MORE ham was the SAME BUS! yet he never even noticed it!!) LOL x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal toastie with 2 slices gouda, slice of Bavarian ham and onion and a dark praline
2 - coffee
T - mince with leeks, charlotte potatoes, petits pois and a square 90%
After t - coffee
2 pints water throughout the day (I know I should probably drink more but its too cold for water at the moment and I'm still getting fluids with the coffee and almond milk in porridge)


----------



## grainger

Today

B- cornflakes with semi skimmed (haven’t had a chance to shop with little one being ill)
S- popcorn
L- veggie burger with mayo (no bun), some cherry tomatoes
S- a poppadom
S- mince pie - hypo treatment  
D- chicken, mushroom, baby corn, onion, peppers, garlic, creme fraiche & wholemeal spaghetti. Wispa. 

Might have to have some French fries in a min!


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal toastie with 2 slices gouda, slice of Bavarian ham and onion and a dark praline
> 2 - coffee
> T - mince with leeks, charlotte potatoes, petits pois and a square 90%
> After t - coffee
> 2 pints water throughout the day (I know I should probably drink more but its too cold for water at the moment and I'm still getting fluids with the coffee and almond milk in porridge)View attachment 6091



I’d need some butter on those tatties Kaylz!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I’d need some butter on those tatties Kaylz!


Na not with gravy for me lol x


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> welcome to the Baked Beans Club Lin
> New members always welcome and FREE life membership granted.


I adore them, in the past I have been known to eat them straight from the tin


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> I adore them, in the past I have been known to eat them straight from the tin


Me too, used to have them on a salad cold in summer lol


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
ala Ditto and soaked flaxseed with full fat milk.
2 VERY BIG pots of black coffee
Some Emmental Cheese snack mid morning Alex the Russian post grad PhD brought it in and I couldn’t say no. 
L-Factory Lunch
Tofu and Seaweed, Cabbage, Mushrooms a smidgen of Pork, Carrot and green Peppers, steamed Fish with chilies and a lot of fine bones.

Well I was a naughty Carb Bandit mid afternoon
Had a meeting in Starbucks  FATAL
Black coffee AND a Turkey, Cheese and Pepper sandwich on a seeded roll
That was at 4.15 pm
Tested when I got home at 6.28
Lo and Behold Level 4.4
So I guess it is ok for me to have one of those now and again lol
Relieved

D –
Corned Beef, 6 steamed Sprouts and ½ steamed Onion

Before Bed –
Cheddar Cheese / 6 Olives and 2 Toms

About 2 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1 litres.

@Amigo
Pics today

End for today
 

Stuck in a traffice jam on the way home lastnight.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> This is the photographic evidence!! (only took it as the bus my granddad got back to the other town to get MORE ham was the SAME BUS! yet he never even noticed it!!) LOL xView attachment 6086


Looks so lonely sitting there. Wonder if it paid full fare or has a bus pass. Methinks it needs a loving home.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> ala Ditto and soaked flaxseed with full fat milk.
> 2 VERY BIG pots of black coffee
> Some Emmental Cheese snack mid morning Alex the Russian post grad PhD brought it in and I couldn’t say no. J
> L-Factory Lunch
> Tofu and Seaweed, Cabbage, Mushrooms a smidgen of Pork, Carrot and green Peppers, steamed Fish with chilies and a lot of fine bones.
> 
> Well I was a naughty Carb Bandit mid afternoon
> Had a meeting in Starbucks  FATAL
> Black coffee AND a Turkey, Cheese and Pepper sandwich on a seeded roll
> That was at 4.15 pm
> Tested when I got home at 6.28
> Lo and Behold Level 4.4
> So I guess it is ok for me to have one of those now and again lol
> Relieved
> 
> D –
> Corned Beef, 6 steamed Sprouts and ½ steamed Onion
> 
> Before Bed –
> Cheddar Cheese / 6 Olives and 2 Toms
> 
> About 2 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 1 litres.
> 
> @Amigo
> Pics today
> 
> End for today
> View attachment 6092 View attachment 6093
> 
> Stuck in a traffice jam on the way home lastnight.
> View attachment 6094



Definitely a ‘plastic diabetic!’.

I suspect your GP might be seriously reviewing your diabetic status Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo 
Top of my agenda on the 2nd Amigo
A very serious "conversation" with 2 members of the medical profession will be had.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Tea
B: Bacon, mushrooms & scrambled eggs
L: Chicken & veg soup, 2 slices Hovis LC wholemeal, mullerlight Greek yogurt, small banana
T: Chicken korma, sweet chili & lime basmati rice.
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal toastie with 2 thick slices gouda, 1 slice Bavarian ham and onion and a dark praline (which bruce has kindly come home with more of for me )
2 - coffee
T - (probably not to everyone's liking and maybe a strange combination) Sea bass, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts (@Amigo  with a knob of butter ) and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> View attachment 6099 Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal toastie with 2 thick slices gouda, 1 slice Bavarian ham and onion and a dark praline (which bruce has kindly come home with more of for me )
> 2 - coffee
> T - (probably not to everyone's liking and maybe a strange combination) Sea bass, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts (@Amigo  with a knob of butter ) and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x



Liking the butter!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> View attachment 6099 Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal toastie with 2 thick slices gouda, 1 slice Bavarian ham and onion and a dark praline (which bruce has kindly come home with more of for me )
> 2 - coffee
> T - (probably not to everyone's liking and maybe a strange combination) Sea bass, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts (@Amigo  with a knob of butter ) and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x


Liking the fish and srpouts. I have also had sprouts today. and mine was definitely a strange combination.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
ala Ditto and soaked flaxseed with full fat milk.
1 days All-Bran left.
2 VERY BIG pots of black coffee
L- Took Senior Staff out
Lamb Hotpot for 24 people.
D – 1/2lb ground Beef burger, 2 fried Eggs, ½ steamed Onion,  7 Brussels Sprouts, Baked Beans. Cheese slice.
Before Bed –
Cheddar Cheese / 6 Olives and 2 Toms
About 2 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1 litres.

@Amigo
Pics today

End for today.
       
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Forgot this Photo
@Amigo


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> L- Took Senior Staff out
> Lamb Hotpot for 24 people.


Looks like they are certainly eating well.....

Back to Stotties for lunch for the next month eh, Vince?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

@Vince_UK  blimey, eggs, beans, Brussels and onions! You'll be lifting the covers tonight lol! Chairman Meow better take cover 
Edit: just realised that was yesterday, bet C.M hid in the cupboard last night!


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Looks like they are certainly eating well.....
> Back to Stotties for lunch for the next month eh, Vince?


@Martin Canty 
Ah A nice buttered stottiie filled with bacon, egg, sausage and a spoonful of beans, lashings of HP Brown sauce and hot sweet strong tea taken in the leisurely surroundings my favourite  greasy spoon eatery in a layby on the A68 to Jedburgh.  Images conjured of sublime ecstasy. Heaven.
Alas, cuisine of former glorious days.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> @Vince_UK  blimey, eggs, beans, Brussels and onions! You'll be lifting the covers tonight lol! Chairman Meow better take cover
> Edit: just realised that was yesterday, bet C.M hid in the cupboard last night!


@Lucy Honeychurch 
LOL that had me laughing.
Adds to the atmosphere of being in Shanghai lol.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg & wholemeal toast
L- tuna and cheese toastie on wholemeal with French fries crisps and 4 Thornton’s chocolates (they shouldn’t be allowed in my house!)
D- meatballs with wholemeal spaghetti. A piece of chocolate (well technically 2 but I’m trying to convince myself my sweet tooth hasn’t kicked in in this pregnancy)


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- scrambled egg & wholemeal toast
> L- tuna and cheese toastie on wholemeal with French fries crisps and 4 Thornton’s chocolates (they shouldn’t be allowed in my house!)
> D- meatballs with wholemeal spaghetti. A piece of chocolate (well technically 2 but I’m trying to convince myself my sweet tooth hasn’t kicked in in this pregnancy)


Thorntons Love Thorntons.
is shows you have admirable taste.


----------



## scousebird

I'm not confessing to what I ate yesterday.  Let's just say I was very bad


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> I'm not confessing to what I ate yesterday.  Let's just say I was very bad


Come on, be a Devil.... Share it with the rest of the World... We will not say anything... Promise


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Come on, be a Devil.... Share it with the rest of the World... We will not say anything... Promise


All I'm saying is it involved lots of chocolate & pizza


----------



## scousebird

Got our office Christmas lunch today in one of the village pubs - it will involve alcohol


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> All I'm saying is it involved lots of chocolate & pizza


First rate health regime... I like it


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Liking the fish and srpouts. I have also had sprouts today. and mine was definitely a strange combination.


Vince they were absolutely delicious!!  haha x


----------



## chaoticcar

Yesterday I decided to have a change from the usual stir fry with the pork loin so I roasted peppers,onion garlic,mushrooms ,celery ,courgettes and fried the pork in butter .I thought that it looked a little sparse so I chopped some caulli florets finely and rubbed them with oil and seasoned with chilli powder it looked a little pale so I added more chilli and bunged  it in a hot oven to crisp up All looked well on the plate but I had forgotten that the chilli was extra hot !!! and when it says extra hot in our local Asian shop that is what it means .Husband bravely battled through but I gave mine to the fire ! Only the caulli the rest was yummy 
   CAROL


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal toastie with 2 slices gouda, 1 slice Bavarian ham, onion and a dark praline
2 - coffee
T - prawns, petits pois and brussels heated through in a pan with a glug of extra virgin olive oil , charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
L- ham, mustard and cheddar wholemeal baguette, salt & vinegar French fries and some cherry tomatoes. Chocolate eclair
S- homemade mince pies (made by my little boy)
D- paella (chicken, chorizo & king prawn). Kiwi fruit. More mince pies - bollox to it it’s Christmas!!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
23.00 flight to Dubai today, last Chinese post until Feb 1st .
B –
ala Ditto and soaked flaxseed with full fat milk.
All-Bran all gone at last
1 VERY BIG pot of black coffee

L- Factory Lunch
Usual place had a power cut so they sent out. I said “no rice – mei you mei fan”
Received chicken some cabbage, carrot and peanuts on a bed of rice lol.
Didn’t eat any rice so my lunch was very small.

D – Final Board Meeting of the year in a lovely Restaurant.  Chinese Hot Pot.
“A Management Team Marches On Its Stomach”.
Feed them and you can achieve  anything.
Had a huge fried dumpling during the meal and a lot of raw pickled onion and cucumber with various sauces, ingredients unknown but spicy, as well as the Hot Pot.

The Winter Solstice is a celebration here for eating dumplings. No idea what was in it.
2 hour post 7.3 in the  non-diabetic range, 1 hour after that  5.8.
I am not going to complain about those numbers. Came down quickly.

Before Bed –
Nothing, totally stuffed.

About 2 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 1 litres.

No Idea what my postings will be like next week lol
For sure no pics of Greggs Pies and Baked Beans covered in HP Brown sauce with 6 McVities Club Honeycomb biscuits and ½ litre glass of milk for dessert.
Boring I think.
Sorry Amigo.
@Amigo
Pics today

End from Shanghai for 2017.

     
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> 9:30 - coffee
> D - wholemeal toastie with 2 slices gouda, 1 slice Bavarian ham, onion and a dark praline
> 2 - coffee
> T - prawns, petits pois and brussels heated through in a pan with a glug of extra virgin olive oil , charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - coffeeView attachment 6117


Love the way you say "after t"  K. When I was kid dinner was at lunchtime and what we all dinner now we knew as Tea. Wonderful childhood memories again.
"What's for Tea Mam".
"a's gannin hame fer me dinna, ta'ra fer noo" in true Geordie style.
Lovely.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Love the way you say "after t"  K. When I was kid dinner was at lunchtime and what we all dinner now we knew as Tea. Wonderful childhood memories again.
> "What's for Tea Mam".
> "a's gannin hame fer me dinna, ta'ra fer noo" in true Geordie style.
> Lovely.


Up here lunch is dinner, dinner is tea and any later is supper haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Up here lunch is dinner, dinner is tea and any later is supper haha x


My home is only 30 miles for the Scottish border. We share quite a common culture in many way.
When I get Chinese visitors I ALWAYS take them to Edinburgh and they fall in love with the city and the accent.
They MUST have their photos taken with the Piper beside the monument. and at the border. Essential is also a full English Breakfast at a little place  just before Kielder Water.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - 2 poached eggs and bacon
D - Beef stew, veg and mash
S - Cheese and biscuits


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea x 2
B: 2 crumpets & 2 boiled eggs
L: Office Christmas lunch - Starter was shredded ham hock on a bed of salad with piccalilli. Main course was turkey, stuffing, pig in blanket, 2 roasties, roast parsnip, sprouts, carrots & cauliflower cheese (never had that with a Christmas dinner before) & gravy.  Dessert was a chocolate & hazelnut panacotta.  2 G&Ts & 3 glasses of red vino. 

It was all delicious but as a result I was up at 2.30am with indigestion


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea x 2
> B: 2 crumpets & 2 boiled eggs
> L: Office Christmas lunch - Starter was shredded ham hock on a bed of salad with piccalilli. Main course was turkey, stuffing, pig in blanket, 2 roasties, roast parsnip, sprouts, carrots & cauliflower cheese (never had that with a Christmas dinner before) & gravy.  Dessert was a chocolate & hazelnut panacotta.  2 G&Ts & 3 glasses of red vino.
> 
> It was all delicious but as a result I was up at 2.30am with indigestion


Crumpets again........ Chocolate and hazelnut panacotta Wonderful
Indigestion is tolerable. Was worth it.
How about your BG Levels ? lol
State secret?


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Crumpets again........ Chocolate and hazelnut panacotta Wonderful
> Indigestion is tolerable. Was worth it.
> How about your BG Levels ? lol
> State secret?


I don't self test Vince


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal toastie with gouda, Bavarian ham, onion and a dark praline
2 - coffee
T - prawns with charlotte potatoes and petits pois covered in butter  and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - egg, bacon, toast
L - gammon ham, sausage roll, cheese and onion roll (pastry variety, not bread)
D - Mediterranean vegetable quiche and salad
S - (later tonight) bounty bar


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg on toast
L- chicken burger with sweet potato fries and half an avocado (at bills - lunch out), soda water
S- chocolate ice cream at the pantomime. Homemade mince pie after.
D- baked Camembert with warm wholemeal baguette, carrots, celery, cherry tomatoes and cucumber. (Yum yum yum!) Kiwi fruit.
S- to be decided haha.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal toast with Meridian cocoa and peanut butter, yum and a large coffee.
L. 4 sesame seed Ryvita’s 3had some cheese on, an Apple , tangerine and a Coke Zero
D. Not hungry , sparkling water.
Before bed , 2 gingernuts and coffee.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger may I ask where you get the wholemeal baguettes? x


----------



## Amigo

Today

B - bacon sandwich & tea

L - KFC, 3 pieces of chicken, few chips & corn on the cob, Fanta zero sugar orange

latte in Costa whilst hubbie got a haircut over the road 

D - haven’t decided yet but I do have a little chocolate truffle log with my name on it with a coffee later 

Tomorrow I won’t have the time or inclination to test


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> a little chocolate truffle log


Ohhh sounds lovely!!  ENJOY  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Not had my tea yet but will be shortly and as I'm heading out for a quick top up shop this evening thought I'd do this now
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
9:30 - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, a few rasperries and a 25g bar 85%
2 - coffee
T will be - mince, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts and a square 90% with a cup of coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Love the way you say "after t"  K. When I was kid dinner was at lunchtime and what we all dinner now we knew as Tea. Wonderful childhood memories again.
> "What's for Tea Mam".
> "a's gannin hame fer me dinna, ta'ra fer noo" in true Geordie style.
> Lovely.



My husband sounded like that when we met...he’s from not far from you. Good colliery stock! 

Bet it’s nice to be back home Vince. I’ve got family coming over this week from Washington (not DC!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> My husband sounded like that when we met...he’s from not far from you. Good colliery stock!
> 
> Bet it’s nice to be back home Vince. I’ve got family coming over this week from Washington (not DC!)


Just arrived unpacked had something to eat will shower and bed lol 
Washington is not far from where my Son lives in `Cleadon
I will be there tomorrow
Have a GREAT CHRISTMAS Amigo


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Just arrived unpacked had something to eat will shower and bed lol
> Washington is not far from where my Son lives in `Cleadon
> I will be there tomorrow
> Have a GREAT CHRISTMAS Amigo


Welcome home Vince!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Welcome home Vince!!  xx


Ta! K
  Hope you have a Great Christmas
Deen't git tee paraletic hen keep ooooffff the  hooch.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Today
> 
> B - bacon sandwich & tea
> 
> L - KFC, 3 pieces of chicken, few chips & corn on the cob, Fanta zero sugar orange
> 
> latte in Costa whilst hubbie got a haircut over the road
> 
> D - haven’t decided yet but I do have a little chocolate truffle log with my name on it with a coffee later
> 
> Tomorrow I won’t have the time or inclination to test


The chicken will be fine I have eaten it once or twice no effect.
I will say nowt aboot the choccy log hinny, Ah divin't think it wood be a great idea but what the Hell. enjoy .


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> @grainger may I ask where you get the wholemeal baguettes? x



Tesco’s do them in the fresh bakery section or I buy the bake at home ones from sainsburys. Half a baguette with sainsburys is about 42g carbs and I guesstimate the Tesco one pretty well .


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> The chicken will be fine I have eaten it once or twice no effect.
> I will say nowt aboot the choccy log hinny, Ah divin't think it wood be a great idea but what the Hell. enjoy .



Oh it isn’t the best choice for sure Vince but like my lovely, late father-in law would have said, ‘gan on lass, what disent bourn will flee out!’


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Oh it isn’t the best choice for sure Vince but like my lovely, late father-in law would have said, ‘gan on lass, what disent bourn will flee out!’


 Beautifully put may I add.
I got of the plane and went straight to Morrisons lol 
Bought some of their low carb bread will have a couple of bacon sarnies in the morning before I head off to the nuthouse in Cleadon.
The told me to be there at 8 am... I will let you guess what my reply was.
I have just had a 2 egg omelette, Prawns with a little Hellmans mayo and 2 smoked Salmon parcels stuffed with a salmon mouse. I have some strawberris in the fridge i am going to have with some extra thick double cream later.
THe first advert I saw off the plane at Newcastle was for Greggs lol I "averted mine eyes"


----------



## Vince_UK

You can see I am jetlagged , my typos are worse then normal lol


----------



## Beck S

Back home with may parents for Christmas, which is nice that I don't have to cook for while.  Mum is worried that I'm not eating enough and that I must be constantly hungry, even though I'm really not.  It makes me realise how small my portions have become compared to what my parents are used to!  Had to bring home a couple of loaves of Lower Carb as Mum and Dad haven't seen it in any of their local shops.

B: Devon Honey Granola (50g) and semi-skimmed milk
L: Lower carb wholemeal cheese and onion sandwich, a couple of pickled onions, couple of pickled gherkins, and a packet of Walkers chicken crisps.
D: Dad's chicken curry with two tablespoons of basmati, first time I've really tried rice since dx.  Was 4.6 before dinner, 7.6 two hours after, which was a fair rise and I was a bit concerned even though it was below 8.5, but when I tested before bed to see where I was it had come down to 6.6 so I'm pleased.  Happy to test some rice again to see if it keeps doing that.

Today, breakfast and lunch were the same, and we're on for a Christmas Eve fry-up, where my only real carbs will be one slice of fried bread.  Tomorrow it's Christmas dinner and all bets are off


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I haven't touched a drop of alcohol since January so no worries there lol x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- pan au chocolat
L- chicken soup, wholemeal rolls, cherry tomatoes
S- mince pie, bbq Pringles & mini chocolate bar (it’s christmas - that’s my excuse)
D- cottage pie, mixed green veg. Chocolate and salted caramel cheesecake.
I’ve eaten too much and feel sick now! But... it’s Christmas tomorrow!


----------



## Vince_UK

I AM IN HEAVEN CIVILISATION AGAIN


----------



## scousebird

Merry Christmas everyone

I hope you all have the day you wish for 

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon & egg butty on wholemeal
L: Cheese and a few crackers
T: Sausage & bean casserole with 2 small slices of cheese & onion bread, 1 white & 1 red wine.
Tea through the day. G&T & small baileys in the evening.

My daughter made our Christmas cake 
 
I will be having a slice


----------



## Vince_UK

A true connoisseur.. Sausage and Bean Casserole.
Adore it I hope baked beans 
And I hope that cake is low carb lol looks totally Yummy


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> A true connoisseur.. Sausage and Bean Casserole.
> Adore it I hope baked beans
> And I hope that cake is low carb lol looks totally Yummy


They weren't baked beans, they were cannellini beans.  
The cake is lower carb than you would buy but it's still not great so will only have a small slice. 

Is it your son's you are going to today?  Have a good day. 
Are you missing Miss Mao yet?


----------



## Vince_UK

Yes off to my sons for my sins. Will be a total madhouse.
Actually I am missing her for some bizarre reason lol
I have been thinking about trying cannellini beans   No idea what to do wth them


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> I have been thinking about trying cannellini beans No idea what to do wth them


Sausage & bean casserole 
I used a Schwartz packet mix for the slow cooker, it was very nice.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I had a bacon sarnie this morning, the first for months.
2 slices Hovis low carb bread, buttered, 2 rashers bacon and a very thin coating of HP Fruity sauce.
Waiting for the 2 hours to pass before I tested was akin to being an expectant father waiting for the birth of a first child lol
Pre reading was 5.6, 2 hours post reading 6.9
Not unhappy with that at all considering I had 2 slices of bread although I don't know if 6.9 after 2 hours is an acceptable level or not after eating bread.
So that will be on the menu methinks


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Well I had a bacon sarnie this morning, the first for months.
> 2 slices Hovis low carb bread, buttered, 2 rashers bacon and a very thin coating of HP Fruity sauce.
> Waiting for the 2 hours to pass before I tested was akin to being an expectant father waiting for the birth of a first child lol
> Pre reading was 5.6, 2 hours post reading 6.9
> Not unhappy with that at all considering I had 2 slices of bread although I don't know if 6.9 after 2 hours is an acceptable level or not after eating bread.
> So that will be on the menu methinks


A 1.3mmol rise is very acceptable Vince so be happy  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> A 1.3mmol rise is very acceptable Vince so be happy  x


Phew!!!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
Mid morning - coffee
D - I did it I had Christmas lunch and am very proud of myself! 
After lunch - coffee
T - turkey mayonnaise wholemeal sandwich and a 25g bar 85% (it is Christmas after all )
After that - coffee


----------



## Vince_UK

Well today Christmas day
B - Bacon Sandwich  = 2 slices Hovis low carb bread buttered, 2 rashers of bacon, a very thin spread HP fruity sauce that was at 2.15 am lol Still on Shanghai time bodywise. I was starving.
Mid Morning - Come Cathedral Cheddar cheese, Olives and smoked Salmon.
Christmas Lunch - far to much, take a look lol
I didn't have any mashed pots and I left he parsnips and Yorkie. 
Far to much Pork, Gammon, Beef, Turkey, Walnut Stuffing, Meatloaf.
My ex-wife who was also there had the everything and scoffed the lot and she is a diabetic Type 1. She never would listen lol
No Christmas Pud had carrot cake instead.
No dinner I was waddling around
Tested around 3 hours or after eating I was 7.3.
Evening I had  6 very big strawberries with extra thick double cream
Thats all for today


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Thats all for today


That's enough, I think!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- smoked grilled mackeral and fried egg
S- some crisps and olives
L- tapas style - carrots, cucumber, celery, olives, guacamole, sour cream dip, stuffing balls, pigs in blankets, pork belly squares, Asian style chicken lollipops, mozerella pesto balls, mini chicken Kiev, ricotta stuffed mini red peppers, anchovies.
D/S- few crisps, malteasers, hot chocolate & a mince pie

My numbers have been crap 7-12 most of the day! Not entirely surprising but will be back to less rich easier to estimate tomorrow. Was a fab Christmas and we are all exhausted! 

Hope everyone has had a fantastic day xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - 2 slices toast
Xmas dinner - Chicken, 2 chippolatas, 2 small Yorkshire's, 2 small roast potatoes, carrots, sprouts, brocolli.
Pudding black forest meringue roulade with cream (yum!!) tested 2 hours after eating as winging it - 4.8!
S - 5 crackers with cheese, sausage roll, copious amounts of red wine


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> That's enough, I think!


 Tend to agree lol


----------



## Ljc

B. 3 toasts  2 had that gorgeous Meridian cocoa and peanut spread , yum and a huge coffee.
D. Not the traditional Christmas dinner I’m afraid, we had Sirloin steak, a huge pile of chestnut mushrooms and a pile chips ,  I was going to do fried onions but forgot to buy them 
An hour later  a goodly portion of Kir Royale pudding and cream , absolute bliss 
I didn’t fancy any alcohol , chocs or mince pies, so I’ll probably have some today 

And guess what, As per usual in our family we’ll be doing it again on New Year’s Day


----------



## scousebird

Morning, hope you all had a lovely day yesterday

Tea
B: Bacon & egg butty on Burgen 
Late lunch: Small sherry. Turkey, 4 small roasties, carrots, sprouts with chestnuts & lardons, swede & parsnip bake, cranberry stuffing roll & gravy.  Several glasses of prosecco & a glass of red.
Later I had a G&T and a couple of Quality Street.


----------



## SB2015

!!!!! 
A good match between carbs and insulin most of the day, especially for my annual half a grapefruit.  Mmmmm

Snacks during morning visits, nibbles with presies at friends, main meal all good until the pudding!!
Over estimated the carbs and forgot to allow for all that cream that is essential with a Christmas pud!
Hypo, hypo, ....... hyper!!

It is just one day of the year.  Back to snesibleness today.


----------



## Amigo

B - slice of toast, tea

2 prawn in filo, 1 duck spring roll, glass of Buck’s Fizz 

L - lobster & prawn cocktail
Turkey, beef, home made stuffing, 1 teaspoon cranberry sauce, 1 sprouts, 2 carrots, 3 roasties, 2 roast parsnips, gravy (wasn’t so hungry and left most of my dinner)
Very small portion Christmas pudding & cranberry sauce

D - Turkey & stuffing sandwich on wholemeal, tea

No cake or chocolates...I never eat much Christmas Day. Am usually too busy.


----------



## scousebird

I forgot to mention the small slice of Christmas pudding with Brandy cream


----------



## Amigo

Starters...hubbie had to crack open the lobster claws


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> View attachment 6204
> 
> Starters...hubbie had to crack open the lobster claws


 `Wonderful


----------



## Robin

B Muesli and yogurt
L Smoked salmon on granary bread, glass of champagne, half an apple, satsuma, 2 Thorntons chocs
T 2 chocolate fingers, to ward off a post walk hypo (caught myself at 4.9 with a downwards arrow on the Libre, managed to stay out of the red)
D Goose, sausagemeat stuffing, stir fried sprouts with bacon, small helping roast parsnips, glass of red wine
2 helpings Christmas pudding with rum sauce, glass of dessert wine.

Funnily enough, the only time I went out of range all day was after my healthy breakfast, when I spiked up to 9.1.


----------



## SB2015

Amigo said:


> View attachment 6204
> 
> Starters...hubbie had to crack open the lobster claws


That looks a lot more sensible and VERY yummy


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> B Muesli and yogurt
> L Smoked salmon on granary bread, glass of champagne, half an apple, satsuma, 2 Thorntons chocs
> T 2 chocolate fingers, to ward off a post walk hypo (caught myself at 4.9 with a downwards arrow on the Libre, managed to stay out of the red)
> D Goose, sausagemeat stuffing, stir fried sprouts with bacon, small helping roast parsnips, glass of red wine
> 2 helpings Christmas pudding with rum sauce, glass of dessert wine.
> 
> Funnily enough, the only time I went out of range all day was after my healthy breakfast, when I spiked up to 9.1.


Well done Robin.


----------



## Kaylz

I was rather happy with my levels yesterday too although I wasn't brave enough to test 2 hours after Christmas dinner! LOL


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> I was rather happy with my levels yesterday too although I wasn't brave enough to test 2 hours after Christmas dinner! LOL


Wow, well done you. I don't expect your 2hr post Xmas meal would have been too bad, plenty of protein and fibre in the first course to slow down the dessert on its way through!


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
Way to go... Brilliant


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> Mid morning - coffee
> D - I did it I had Christmas lunch and am very proud of myself!
> After lunch - coffee
> T - turkey mayonnaise wholemeal sandwich and a 25g bar 85% (it is Christmas after all )
> After that - coffeeView attachment 6193 View attachment 6194


Wow, well done you! Your first pudding if I remember right, brilliant achievement.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My Christmas day.
B: 2 poached eggs & 2 crumpets & glass of Bucks Fizz
Starter: Smoked salmon with boursin cheese & salad
Main event: Lamb crown, 3 stuffing balls, 4 pigs in blankets, 3 large roast potatoes, 2 roast parsnips, brussels fried with pancetta, peas & carrots
Pud: Far too full after dinner, so just had 4 Ferrero Rocher chocs.  Will have Christmas pud later today.
Drink: G&T
Drink: Moscow Mule
Drink: Glass of Rioja
Drink: large Brandy


----------



## New-journey

Coconut yoghurt with mango

A few random crisps and my favourite 92% chocolate, (I was given ten bars!) 

Roast pots, roast cauliflower, roasted parsnips, sprouts, broccoli, nut roast, chestnut stuffing,  bread sauce, gravy  
Chocolate brownies and vegan cheese cake with blueberries and mango
Plus tastes of the other puddings, ate far too much!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (that were a bit past their best but no worries as Bruce was a hero and has managed to get me some fresh ones after trailing about the town and visiting 4 different shops!) and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal turkey mayo sandwich with a small wedge of sausage meat on the side of the plate and a few Hotel Chocolat dark chocolate ginger puddles (absolutely divine! )
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - leftovers - some turkey, sausage meat, boiled charlotte potatoes for me, huge pile of roasted Brussel sprouts (I pity anyone that has to spend time with me the next few days!! LOL) and some onion gravy
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - Bacon and egg sandwich on wholemeal (I was famished!)

L - at elderly relative’s so no choice I’m afraid...small slice steak pie & mushy peas with gravy followed by tiny slice of strawberry cheesecake (7.4 two hours later)

D - Turkey & beef with 6 chips, stuffing, 2 sprouts, fried egg & pickled onions...mayo

Snacks...oh the night is young so who knows!


----------



## grainger

Today (Boxing Day)

B- croissant (baked at home - yum)
S- French fries, celery and a kiwi fruit - nausea is back 
L- ham and mustard baguette, olives, celery, mini peppers stuffed with ricotta, coleslaw, guacamole, few anchovies, leftover mozerella and pesto ball, cherry tomatoes.
D- fish pie - white fish, salmon and king prawn (made by my mum which means it’s amazing)
S-will have a 10g carbs bar of milk chocolate at the cinema - Star Wars time!


----------



## Ljc

B 2 slices wholemeal toast and peanut butter and a large coffee 
L. Cheese, Apple and a tangerine, sparkling water. 
D. Chicken, Sprouts, new potatoes, pork chestnut and thyme stuffing and a Coke Zero. 
I fancied a mince pie but didn’t have any room, same with chocs so I didn’t have any 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B - 
3 rashers of Bacon, 2 large free range fried Eggs, 2 tbs Beans, 1 slice Hovis Low Carb Bread fried and it was heavenly.
1 VERY BIG pot of black coffee
L-
Prawns, Mussels, Avocado, 3 vine Toms, 2 smoked Salmon parcels filled with Salmon mouse, tiny likkle bit of Hellmans full fat Mayo.
D –
Rare rump Steak cooked to perfection in my new Tefal OptiGrill.
It is a wonderful toy. Broccoli, Cauli and some carrots.
Blackberries with Extra thick double cream.
Before Bed –
2 Nairns Cheese Oatcakes buttered, with some Stilton with 2 pickled Onions (I know, I am an Epicurean Philistine), 8 Olives and Feta.

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litres.

It was absolute hell walking around Morrisons yesterday morning looking at all the festive cakes, pies, sweets, chocolates etc. BUT I resisted although it was hard. Found myself checking the carb content on the labels especially for the wonderful pork pies.




End for today.

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday I mainly ate cr@p


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Yesterday I mainly ate cr@p
> View attachment 6213


Don't beat up on yourself @scousebird 
I am sure everyone else has done that at one time or another.
Been there, got the Tee shirt, bought the Video.
I wish I could eat cr@p sometimes, I truly do .


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Don't beat up on yourself @scousebird


Oh I'm not beating myself up - I enjoyed every mouthful


----------



## Mark Parrott

Boxing day:
B: Eggs Benedict on toasted muffin
L: 2 slices of Stollen!
D: Spiced beef & bubble & squeek.
Pud: 4 Ferrero Rocher. 
Still haven't managed Christmas pud yet.


----------



## Wirrallass

Boxing day.

B. Bowl of porridge
L. Mug of coffee
Eve meal: Cold pork & turkey salad with a few crinkle cut oven chips followed by a ramakin of sherry trifle & desertspnful extra thick double cream, yummy yum yum!
Coffee


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Don't beat up on yourself @scousebird
> I am sure everyone else has done that at one time or another.
> Been there, got the Tee shirt, bought the Video.
> I wish I could eat cr@p sometimes, I truly do .


Nothings stopping you Saint Vince!


----------



## Wirrallass

scousebird said:


> Oh I'm not beating myself up - I enjoyed every mouthful


Good for you @scousebird ~ I did the same *in between and after meals*


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Oh I'm not beating myself up - I enjoyed every mouthful


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Boxing day:
> B: Eggs Benedict on toasted muffin
> L: 2 slices of Stollen!
> D: Spiced beef & bubble & squeek.
> Pud: 4 Ferrero Rocher.
> Still haven't managed Christmas pud yet.


@Mark Parrott
Love everyting on there Mark Eggs Benedict used to be a regular for me
As for the Stolen and  Ferrero Roche
I once sat and ate a FULL Stolen and I have been putting of buying Ferrero Roche  because simply I would eat the lot at one sitting, I just cannot trust myself.
This is the first year for centuries I have not had any Stolen or mince pies come to think of it.


----------



## scousebird

I've just tried my first low GI roll from Lidl, it was very nice.  Does anyone know if they freeze well?


----------



## grovesy

I have not tried the low GI ones but their protein ones do freeze well.


----------



## Robin

scousebird said:


> I've just tried my first low GI roll from Lidl, it was very nice.  Does anyone know if they freeze well?


I freeze them, they come out fine.


----------



## scousebird

Robin said:


> I freeze them, they come out fine.


Thanks.  I don't often get to Lidl so I may go while I'm off and get a load of them.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal turkey mayo sandwich and some Hotel Chocolat dark ginger puddles 
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts and 1 square 90%
just finished - another coffee x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> Love everyting on there Mark Eggs Benedict used to be a regular for me
> As for the Stolen and  Ferrero Roche
> I once sat and ate a FULL Stolen and I have been putting of buying Ferrero Roche  because simply I would eat the lot at one sitting, I just cannot trust myself.
> This is the first year for centuries I have not had any Stolen or mince pies come to think of it.


Well. I found out that a single Ferrero Rocher is only 5g, & as it's Christmas, I can stretch to 4.


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - bacon sandwich on wholemeal, tea

L - prawn & mayo sandwich, tea (was out)

D - left over Turkey, beef & stuffing (enough’s enough now!), few hash brown chips, pickled onions, mayo, few tomatoes 

Latte

S - smarties!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Today;
> 
> B - bacon sandwich on wholemeal, tea
> 
> L - prawn & mayo sandwich, tea (was out)
> 
> D - left over Turkey, beef & stuffing (enough’s enough now!), few hash brown chips, pickled onions, mayo, few tomatoes
> 
> Latte
> 
> S - smarties!


TUT! TUT! TUT!


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> TUT! TUT! TUT!



Listen Slim, don’t you start judging   

Ok, not a great day but have held steady with my levels over the holidays


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Listen Slim, don’t you start judging
> 
> Ok, not a great day but have held steady with my levels over the holidays


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Well. I found out that a single Ferrero Rocher is only 5g, & as it's Christmas, I can stretch to 4.


AHH Poor Little Lonley Ferrero Roche. There are 24 chocs in a box. 24 x 5 =120 gr Carbs
Hmmm Not to bad really, still under 150 crarbs lol


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg on wholemeal toast (1egg, 1slice toast)
L- ham, cheese and mustard toastie (wholemeal), vine tomatoes, anchovies (obsessed), coleslaw, olives, rocket.
S- popcorn while watching despicable me 3
D- pasta bolognese (wholemeal fusilli pasta)

S- debate currently between a slice of strawberry cheesecake or 45g of malteasers. Will be having a kiwi fruit later too

Find this thread so helpful for keeping me in check as to how much I’m eating!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Avocado, 3 vine Toms, smoked Salmon, Salmon mouse.
L-  
Bacon, Sausage, 2 fried free range Eggs, 2tbs Beans, 1 slice low carb Bread.
D –
Rare rump Steak, steamed and buttered Tenderstem Broccoli and Asparagus tips.
Blackberries with Extra thick double cream.
Before Bed –
3 Nairns Cheese Oatcakes buttered, with some Stilton, 8 Olives and Feta.

These Nairns Oatcakes are really rather nice.
@Amigo tipped me off about them if I recall correctly.

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litres.


Posting every day on this thread is in reality an extremely useful exercise.
I draft the food content each morning and use it as a food plan for my day and stick rigidly to it. The only exception to this being the Chinese food in Shanghai or if i dine out here. I have no idea what I will eat usually until I sit down in the restaurant.
It also acts as a snack deterrent. Stick to the plan Vince. 

Reading it also give me ideas for new foods to try.  For example, I had not heard of tenderstem broccoli until I read one af @Kaylz  posts. Tried it yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it.
I didn’t need to plan my meals previous to my diagnosis and it is a whole new concept for me.

I really do like this thread tremendously.



End for today.

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon & egg on Burgen
L: Turkey & salad on a Lidl low GI roll 
A few Celebrations
D: Out at local pub/restaurant. Prawn cocktail, steak Romana with lots of veg a a few new potatoes. A G&T and 2 glasses of vino.
Medicinal vanilla cognac before bed cos we've all got the lurgy and I was starting to feel like cr@p


----------



## Vince_UK

One  of my Grandsons gf's gave me a suggestion on Christmas Day for making burgers more interesting. Instead of a bun she suggested using 2 large mushrooms and use them as you would use a burger bun. Going to try that .


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of buttered toast and a coffee.
L.  sparkling water
D. Roast chicken, broad beans , new potatoes and a Coke Zero
Bedtime snack, I well n truly fell off the waggon here ,  2 slices of  toast and peanut butter , a mince pie , coffee and a rum n Coke .


----------



## Vince_UK

Found this is ALDI this morning
Perhaps everyone already knows about it so forgive me if I am late again as usual
£1.29/pack
Pack wt 125gr
Each pack contains 5 bars/25gr per bar therefore each bar only 4.6gr carbs.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Found this is ALDI this morning
> Perhaps everyone already knows about it so forgive me if I am late again as usual
> £1.29/pack
> Pack wt 125gr
> Each pack contains 5 bars/25gr per bar therefore each bar only 4.6gr carbs.
> View attachment 6238 View attachment 6239


They do different flavours and a wee bar is just a handy size.


----------



## Carolg

Just opened mini mince pies from Lidl, extra special apparently. NOT. The birds have saved me from myself. Have had blue tits, sparrows,robin ,starlings and an unusual visit from a chaffinch. Along with pigeons but no seagulls today. Never done filling the feeders.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Found this is ALDI this morning
> Perhaps everyone already knows about it so forgive me if I am late again as usual
> £1.29/pack
> Pack wt 125gr
> Each pack contains 5 bars/25gr per bar therefore each bar only 4.6gr carbs.
> View attachment 6238 View attachment 6239


I mentioned these in the thread you had going months ago!! LOL x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I mentioned these in the thread you had going months ago!! LOL x


OLD AGE HERE K
I did apologise in advance lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I mentioned these in the thread you had going months ago!! LOL x


It is rather nice I had a bar this afternoon and enjoyed it. 1 bar is enough to be honest.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> It is rather nice I had a bar this afternoon and enjoyed it. 1 bar is enough to be honest.


It's really good, I have 3 full packs in the cupboard that my granddad paid for, for my Christmas ( he gets me chocolates every year, it used to be the likes of quality street or roses but they are too carby for me to inject for at the moment) he bought me 4 packs but one's been opened lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal egg mayo sandwich and a few hotel chocolat dark ginger puddles
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa fillet ( the other one to be had on a sandwich/toast for lunch tomorrow as Bruce is getting fed up of eating the same as me ) charlotte potatoes, petits pois, good blob of butter lol and 2 squares 90%
just finished another coffee x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B Sausage, egg, bacon
D McDonalds cheese burger 
Snacks for work tonight - seafood sticks, chicken satay sticks and salad, Bounty bar


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg & toast (16g carbs)
S- mini choc bar, 10g carbs
L- at my dads - peas, broccoli, carrots, chicken in sauce and mash. Raspberry Trifle. (Estimated 60g carbs, 4.7 - 2 hours post eating)
D- bits and pieces - anchovies, olives, coleslaw, celery, rocket, vine tomatoes, some cheese, little bit of ham and some crisps, sour cream dip. Aero creations mousse. (35g carbs total)
S- French fries (needed salt) and malteasers erm just because I have some!

Quite looking forward to having eaten all the chocolate in the house and getting back to “normal life” to be honest. Planning to start swimming and yoga now my nausea seems to have mostly gone.


----------



## AJLang

Rum and black followed by wine. I think there was some food  Sorry feeling silly. We will be eating Christmas nibble food for the next fortnight...


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Some Tesco Bircher muesli & raspberries with skimmed milk
L: Last of the turkey & stuffing
T: Ham & cheese omelette 
Medicinal cognac, water, tea, coffee, apple juice & lemsip during the day.
Occasional paracetamol cos felt like cr@p all day


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Some Tesco Bircher muesli & raspberries with skimmed milk
> L: Last of the turkey & stuffing
> T: Ham & cheese omelette
> Medicinal cognac, water, tea, coffee, apple juice & lemsip during the day.
> Occasional paracetamol cos felt like cr@p all day


Hope you feel better today scousebird.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Rum and black followed by wine. I think there was some food  Sorry feeling silly. We will be eating Christmas nibble food for the next fortnight...


Haven't had a rum and black for centuries. Used to love them.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Buttered Kippers. Morrisons microwave in bag. Very nice actually.
L-  
Smoked Mackerel with Olives and vine Tomatoes.
D –
Rare Bavette Steak well blue actually, steamed and buttered Tenderstem Broccoli and Asparagus tips.
140gr Blackberries with extra thick double cream.
Before Bed –
Nothing.

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litres.

Oh ! I forgot 1 bar of Moser Roth 85% Dark Chocolate. Definitely on my treat list.

End for today.


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Hope you feel better today scousebird.


Thanks.  Currently got a tissue shoved up my right nostril  and I will be mainly keeping the sofa warm today.


----------



## Vince_UK

My very first attempt at baking anything from scratch
Looks like a building brick lol 
Actually looks and smells nice.
Will try it when it cools down


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> My very first attempt at baking anything from scratch
> Looks like a building brick lol
> Actually looks and smells nice.
> Will try it when it cools down
> View attachment 6251 View attachment 6252 View attachment 6253


Looks lovely actually! Well done and good on ya! 
How long's it been out? I'd have to try a bit while it was still slightly warm!! Haha xx


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> My very first attempt at baking anything from scratch
> Looks like a building brick lol
> Actually looks and smells nice.
> Will try it when it cools down
> View attachment 6251 View attachment 6252 View attachment 6253


Looks yummy Vince 
What recipe did you use?


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Looks lovely actually! Well done and good on ya!
> How long's it been out? I'd have to try a bit while it was still slightly warm!! Haha xx


@Kaylz 
Just out K waiting to take my post brekkie reading in 10 minutes lol then I will have some. Already cut a slice and butter melted into it 
I really quite amazed I did it lol


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Looks yummy Vince
> What recipe did you use?


@scousebird 
This one Scouse
Has pretty pictures and a video also 
in Geordie speak 
"Larn ya'sel how ta mek flaxseed breed" 

https://divaliciousrecipes.com/flaxseed-bread-loaf/

takes about 45 minutes total


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Folks, even though I say so myself, that is actually rather nice.
Much nicer that that Hovis Low Carb I have been eating
Not dry and a nice texture
I am surprised at myself lol
 I have hidden talents.

Recipe states
Serves 10/12 slices
Nutrition: Per slice (12 slices) : 340 Calories; 29g Fat; 14g Protein; 10g Carbohydrate; 8g Dietary Fiber; 2g Net Carb

Seems high in fibre.
Not sure what the term Net Carb signifies


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Not sure what the term Net Carb signifies


Do you not know what it means? It'll be an American recipe, net carbs are the carbs after the fibre content has been deducted, UK labels already have it deducted in the total carb content x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Do you not know what it means? It'll be an American recipe, net carbs are the carbs after the fibre content has been deducted, UK labels already have it deducted in the total carb content x


@Kaylz 
I am a novice at this carb lark
So the carbs per slice that effect us is 2gr per slice if I am correct in my assumption whcih basically means nee carbs at aall. haha = Vince can eat a lot of it.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Looks great @Vince_UK . I'll be trying that one, thanks.


----------



## Bloden

Bee-you-tee-ful, @Vince_UK.  AND it tasted good?! You are obviously a turn-your-hand-to-anything kinda bloke.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> I am a novice at this carb lark
> So the carbs per slice that effect us is 2gr per slice if I am correct in my assumption whcih basically means nee carbs at aall. haha = Vince can eat a lot of it.


pretty much yeah, lol
I've been looking at that site this morning before you mentioned it, in the desserts and cakes section there is quite a few nice looking recipes such as chocolate and raspberry slice, cinnamon slice etc  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Bee-you-tee-ful, @Vince_UK.  AND it tasted good?! You are obviously a turn-your-hand-to-anything kinda bloke.


DIY and I  definitely don't mix. lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> pretty much yeah, lol
> I've been looking at that site this morning before you mentioned it, in the desserts and cakes section there is quite a few nice looking recipes such as chocolate and raspberry slice, cinnamon slice etc  x


One attempt at a time for me K lol


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> I am a novice at this carb lark
> So the carbs per slice that effect us is 2gr per slice if I am correct in my assumption whcih basically means nee carbs at aall. haha = Vince can eat a lot of it.


Duh!! I didn’t know what that meant. Never heard it before. 
A silly story, when I was diagnosed, I went to shop with my blurry eyesight, and it was coming up for burns night. Was doing a carb search on veggie haggis (ok I am a heathen) and a helpful shop assistant read the sugar content on the label. Off I went, had haggis tattles and needs and blood glucose up in the stars. Not the right combinations at all. The sugar level was low but carb level was right up there. I was so disappointed and felt like a numpty


Bread looked lovely vince. Well done


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Duh!! I didn’t know what that meant. Never heard it before.
> A silly story, when I was diagnosed, I went to shop with my blurry eyesight, and it was coming up for burns night. Was doing a carb search on veggie haggis (ok I am a heathen) and a helpful shop assistant read the sugar content on the label. Off I went, had haggis tattles and needs and blood glucose up in the stars. Not the right combinations at all. The sugar level was low but carb level was right up there. I was so disappointed and felt like a numpty
> 
> 
> Bread looked lovely vince. Well done


Takes time to understand these things Carolg. I am finding that out as time goes by.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz
Another good site K is
http://allrecipes.com
It shows the carb content for most recipes


----------



## Carolg

Sound like you are doing well Vince.
Brilliant web site, going to get my baking pinnie on


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
If you type in Low Carb in the search window it brings up a lot of low card recipes K.
You may aready know of this site so apologise if  you do


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I know about most of the sites but thanks anyway. although I'm not low carbing and have to be careful of fat content etc so its a little more difficult for me  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I know about most of the sites but thanks anyway. although I'm not low carbing and have to be careful of fat content etc so its a little more difficult for me  x


Understand @Kaylz
I just focus on the carb content and screw everything else lol


----------



## Ljc

That looks great @Vince_UK . I might try it myself


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> That looks great @Vince_UK . I might try it myself


It is Lin and quite simple to make.. I mean, I managed lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Understand @Kaylz
> I just focus on the carb content and screw everything else lol


Sorry popped off to the Dr's, I have to think about timing of insulin depending on fat content etc and sometimes I just want an easy life! LOL x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Sorry popped off to the Dr's, I have to think about timing of insulin depending on fat content etc and sometimes I just want an easy life! LOL x


I think I eat to much most of the time but I am still loosing weight so I can handle that lol. I am not however eating junk food and cr@p as I have done in the past.
Tonight I will grill and eat  a Bavette steak 345gr no fat. 
I don't know how I would handle things K if I had to do what you have to do every day, it would do " me ed in"
Admire you and other T1's like you to be honest.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee (made sure I had time to have that before venturing out in the cold lol)
D - probably not normal but it was very tasty - 2 slices wholemeal with a smoked basa fillet and some hotel chocolat ginger puddles
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak done on the George Foreman, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts, onion gravy and 1 square Lindt 90%
currently - yet another coffee lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - 2 croissants (at 2pm as I was on nightshift last night)
D - bacon and cheese crustless quiche with tomatoes and cucumbers
S - (later tonight) crabsticks with Marie rose dipping sauce, cucumber sticks and a slice of wholemeal bread.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast (1 slice and 1 egg). Kiwi fruit.
L- at zizzis - shared a small fritto Misti, and a cicchetti sharing board with hubby
D- sainsburys spicy bean burger, coleslaw, vine tomatoes, rocket, two slices of ham and a bit of cheddar. Strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Burgen toast
L: Cheese on toast
T: A bolognese pasta bake from the Co-op cos I wasn't going to cook feeling like cr@p.
Water & tea throughout the day along with several paracetamol


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Smoked Salmon, Mussels, 2 Vine Toms and Olives.
2 pots of coffee
Mid Morning slice of MY OWN Flaxseed bread with butter
L-  
Honey roast Ham cut off joint I bought yesterday, Cheddar Cheese, 2 pickled Onions, 3 baby Beetroot, 2 slices flaxseed bread buttered, Bar of Moser Roth
D –
Rare 350gr Bavette Steak with Stilton Cheese, steamed and buttered Tenderstem Broccoli and Asparagus tips. Far to much steak.
126gr Raspberries with extra thick double cream.
Before Bed –
Nowt, Stuffed

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litres.

I am going to make some more flaxseed bread tomrrow and experiment by putting some Walnuts or Almonds in the mix and considering  even some  ground Ginger or maybe some Tomatoes and Olives.
A type of flaxseed focaccia or walnut cake.
Got the baking bug lol.
Jamie Oliver--- eat your heart out.

End for today.

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B .  2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
L.  Not hungry.
D. Lemon and herb Bassa fillet,  a few chips , peas and a Coke Zero
Water throughout the day .


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I am going to make some more flaxseed bread tomrrow and experiment by putting some Walnuts or Almonds in the mix and considering even some ground Ginger or maybe some Tomatoes and Olives.
> A type of flaxseed focaccia or walnut cake.


I make a vote for either walnuts or even better pecans! LOL xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> I make a vote for either walnuts or even better pecans! LOL xx


No walnuts for me please


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with 2 scrambled eggs and hotel chocolat ginger puddles
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - sea bass, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with a knob of butter and a square Lindt 90%
Just finished yet another coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal sandwich with 2 scrambled eggs and hotel chocolat ginger puddles
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - sea bass, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with a knob of butter and a square Lindt 90%
> Just finished yet another coffee  x



With you mentioning them Kaylz, I’ve just looked in my unopened box of Hotel Chocolat for ginger puddles but there aren’t any! 

Lots of lovely dessert ones though


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
L- family Christmas lunch - roast beef, broccoli, carrots, peas, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, mash and gravy (only a small amount of the potatoes), chocolate roulade - 1hr post 10.1 so not too bad considering potato normally hates me back to 7.9 by 2hr post.
S- cheese and onion crisps and some chocolate playing the chocolate game where you have to put on mittens, hat and scarf and attack a chocolate bar with a knife and fork!
D- tbc - depends on what the M6 services have to offer later. 

Road trip to friends now for new year so food intake could be anything. Our friends sister is type 1 though so they are generally v considerate


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> With you mentioning them Kaylz, I’ve just looked in my unopened box of Hotel Chocolat for ginger puddles but there aren’t any!
> 
> Lots of lovely dessert ones though


It was a gift from Bruce for Christmas, pics attached  I haven't tried anything else out of the box yet but I'm REALLY wanting to rip into the praline slice!! LOL x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
3 rashers Bacon, 2 Pork and herb Sausages, 2 fried Eggs, 2tbs Bean and 2 slices of my flaxseed wonder bread.
2 pots of coffee
L-
4 vine Toms, mixed Smoked Salmon appetisers with Salmon mouse, Smoked Salmon terrines with Salmon mouse, poached Salmon Terrines. All reduced at Morrisons. Lol but not reduced by much.
1 Bar Moser Roth Dark Choc 85%.
Bought a lot more of these yesterday, different flavours and different higher carb levels but what the heck !!! still much lower than milk Choc.
D –
Prawns, Avocado, Olives, 2 buttered slices Flaxseed bread, a little Mayo
Blackberries and extra thick double cream
Before Bed –
Nowt

Glass of Alpro Soya Unsweetened.
About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litres.

Bought some unsweetened Soya Alpro to try. Actually found it quite nice. Good substitute for the ice cold milk I used to drink by the litre in days of yore.
Bored with water.

Baking again today, well attempting to.
1 plain flaxseed bread
I bought some ground Almonds and some Walnuts which I will try to put in a second one with some French Almond extract.

Lets see how it goes. 


End for today.


----------



## Vince_UK

There we go lol
One on the Left Almonds and Walnuts and took some getting out of the tin
One on the right is plain
No idea what it tastes like yet


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 6277
> There we go lol
> One on the right Almonds and Walnuts and took some getting out of the tin
> One on the right is plain
> No idea what it tastes like yet


Send me a slice of the nutty one please! 
Although not 100% certain which one that it but think it may be the one on the left as I'm looking at it?
Seen as you have entered them as ON THE RIGHT for both loaves!! HAHA  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

B*^^@(
the one on the left is the nutty one lol


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
editted lol AS USUAL
MY FAT FINGERS never do as I instruct them  to do


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> B*^^@(
> the one on the left is the nutty one lol


I thought I was right in thinking that 
I just like to point peoples mistakes out, ESPECALLY early in the morning  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I thought I was right in thinking that
> I just like to point peoples mistakes out, ESPECALLY early in the morning  xx


I NEVER make mistakes, I make deliberate errors for others to find lol Keeps their brains active.
That's my story and I am sticking to it.....
Your get a prize for spotting the deliberate mistake today.
Will have to decide what that may be...


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I NEVER make mistakes, I make deliberate errors for others to find lol Keeps their brains active.
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.....
> Your get a prize for spotting the deliberate mistake today.
> Will have to decide what that may be...


Ohhh I cant wait!!  LOL x


----------



## Vince_UK

Nutty one looks ok LOL will try it later


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Nutty one looks ok LOL will try it later
> View attachment 6278


I like the look of that!! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I like the look of that!! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


>


My prize should definitely be at least a slice! HAHA  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Will dry out in Transit haha
Don't know how one would travel
See what it tastes like first  lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Will dry out in Transit haha
> Don't know how one would travel
> See what it tastes like first  lol


Excuses, excuses
You just don't want to share!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Excuses, excuses
> You just don't want to share!  x


LOL
Going to try it later with some extra thick cream and some strawberries haha
Will be more than happy to make you one K if it could get there without spoiling


----------



## scousebird

Water & paracetamol cos still feeling cr@ppy
Milky coffee
B: 2 crumpets 
L: Various cheeses & a couple of crackers
T: M&S southern fried chicken & a few fries, coconut prawns & salt & pepper squid
Tea throughout the day, 2 G&Ts & a snowball


----------



## scousebird

@Vince_UK can I have a slice of the non nutty one please? 
I promise not to criticise your typing mistakes


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> @Vince_UK can I have a slice of the non nutty one please?
> I promise not to criticise your typing mistakes



Will let you know after I have sampled it Scousebird,
The typos are not mine, they are the fault of my Fat Fingers.. Mind of their own.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Will let you now after I have sampled it Scousebird,


This should be KNOW not 'NOW'  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> This should be KNOW not 'NOW'  x


OOOOOHHHHHHH @Kaylz 
editted yet again
Congratulations yet again for spotting the deliberate mistake.
Well Done.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> editted


Should read 'edited' not edited
I'm sorry I truly am I'm just in one of those moods  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Should read 'edited' not edited
> I'm sorry I truly am I'm just in one of those moods  x


 I am defeated
I yield.
LOL
I know I should type slower and check but it is just not in my DNA lol
type and send
Read later, sometimes don't even read.
That 's what comes of years of having someone doing that for me and me just scan reading and signing.

Laziness I guess.


----------



## Amigo

Who’d have thunk that you’d be baking healthy bread even a year ago Vince. Looks very nice and not unlike those craters you see on the Moon! 

I’m not revealing my food intake from yesterday. It was akin to a unsupervised toddler at a birthday party and even involved fish and chips, curry sauce *and* a battered sausage! Actually it only took me up to 8.4 but like the sausage, kept on battering my levels all night! Amazed to wake on a 6.7 this morning.

Did I enjoy it? _Oh you bet I did!!!! _


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Who’d have thunk that you’d be baking healthy bread even a year ago Vince. Looks very nice and not unlike those craters you see on the Moon!


Indeed @Amigo 
Certainly not I
lol
wah is niva tee aud te larn is wah


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Indeed @Amigo
> Certainly not I
> lol
> wah is niva tee aud te larn is wah



Certainly not Vince...you’ll be on Masterchef at this rate!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Certainly not Vince...you’ll be on Masterchef at this rate!


haha 
"Crimes of the Century"   more like


----------



## Browser

B  -  40gms Lidl Really Nutty muesli with blueberries;  two fried eggs and three rashers lean bacon, slice of toasted Burgen, coffee.

L  -   Two ham and cheese sandwiches. Coffee.

D  -   Big portion of leg of lamb, small portion of Dauphinoise potato, crispy curly kale;  one scoop of Oppo ice cream with berries.  Couple of glasses red wine.

6.2 before dinner and 8.0 after two hours.

I had ordinary potato Dauphinoise but made a single portion of sweet potato Dauphinoise for a friend who has nightshade allergy. She said it was delicious ......... must try it myself soon.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done for the Kale !   Full of vitamins Browser


----------



## HOBIE

Salmon & Cream cheese  dinner & tea, Porridge for breakie


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, few raspberries and a 25g bar Moser Roth 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts and 1 square Lindt 90% (I'm going to miss the sprouts when they disappear out the shops! LOL)
Currently - coffee x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
S- carrot cake and peppermint tea
L- picky bits - jalepeno peppers, mozerella bites, chicken Katzu curry spring rolls, rocket, tomatoes and spring onion, a mini cheese and onion pie.

D- will be - starter, baked Camembert, main, slow pulled pork with veggies and potatoes. Dessert, meringue with fruit and cream (yum yum yum) cheese and crackers 

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Omelette, boiled Ham, Cheese.
2 pots of coffee.
L-
Poached Salmon fillet with steamed  tender stem Broccoli and Asparagus buttered.
For dessert I was creative
2 small slices of MY Almond and Walnut flaxseed “cake” with strawberries and extra thick double cream spread on top of them. I then melted 1 bar of Moser Roth 85% and poured that over it. Delicious. I impressed myself.
Glass of Alpro unsweetened Soya milk.
D –
2 Slices flax bread buttered, Cheddar  Cheese, Olives and 2 pickled Onions. 80gr blackberries and cream.

That flax bread is really filling and versatlie. I can see many uses for it.
About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litres.
Glass of Alpro



**NB 
Disclaimer
I do not accept responsibility for any typographical errors in this publication.
The blame for that lies solely with my fat fingers.*


______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Milky coffee
B: Bacon & egg butty on co-op wholemeal seeded bread, tea.
L: Turkey & veg soup in Debenhams
T: Tesco finest party food, prosecco, prosecco, prosecco 

Happy New Year everyone, all the best for 2018


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> co-op wholemeal seeded bread


Oh if you don't mind me asking, do you know the nutrition for this off hand? x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Oh if you don't mind me asking, do you know the nutrition for this off hand? x


I'll just go and check


----------



## scousebird

It's their Irresistible Ancient Grains Farmhouse
Per 44g slice 
131 kcal
16g carb of which 1.5g is sugars
3.8g fibre
4.7g protein 

Quite tasty and slightly nutty.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> I'll just go and check


Aww thank you but I didn't mean for you to go to that trouble for me! LOL x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Aww thank you but I didn't mean for you to go to that trouble for me! LOL x


That's fine, I only had to go from the living room to the kitchen, probably did me good to get up off my @rse


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> It's their Irresistible Ancient Grains Farmhouse
> Per 44g slice
> 131 kcal
> 16g carb of which 1.5g is sugars
> 3.8g fibre
> 4.7g protein
> 
> Quite tasty and slightly nutty.


Thank you! I will check my local Scotmid out to see if they stock it  x


----------



## Kaylz

Nit sure if I'll be on here later as got some research and shopping to do so
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
New Years Dinner - silverside, charlotte potatoes, roasted Brussel sprouts, gravy and a slab of chocolate yule log  (was rather tasty though  pics attached lol)
After dinner - coffee
T will be a wholemeal tuna mayo sandwich with another cup of coffee  x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg on toast
S- mini crunchie and plain crisps (nausea back)
L- bacon, egg & cheese sandwich on wholemeal. Slice of almond chocolate cake (no flour)
D- salmon, parsley sauce, leeks, sprouts, carrots and mash. More almond chocolate cake with christmas cake parfait (at my inlaws it’s hard to say no to such yumminess).


----------



## Ljc

B 2 slices wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee 
L not hungry
D  Sirloin steak , mushrooms didn’t want any chips or veg,  Coke Zero 
Kir Royale sponge pud , yummy. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Nit sure if I'll be on here later as got some research and shopping to do so
> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> New Years Dinner - silverside, charlotte potatoes, roasted Brussel sprouts, gravy and a slab of chocolate yule log  (was rather tasty though  pics attached lol)
> After dinner - coffee
> T will be a wholemeal tuna mayo sandwich with another cup of coffee  xView attachment 6281 View attachment 6282 View attachment 6283


 The sprouts look Tasty K


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – Smoked Salmon, Avocado, Soft boiled Egg, 2 slices Flax bread.
2 pots of coffee or was it 3, memory lost in the fog of time.
L-
2 Pork and herb sausages, 1 fried Egg, Beans, slice flax bread buttered.
D –
Cheddar Cheese, Olives with Chilies and Garlic, 1 slice walnut flax bread
Blackberries and thick cream.
Before Bed -
I abstained.


About 2 litres of coffee at least
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litres.
Glass of Alpro

End for today.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out. 2 bacon, 2 sausage, 2 eggs, beans, tinned tom, fried slice & tea
No lunch
T: Small sherry. Slow cooker roast beef, 3 small roasties, carrots, cabbage, 2 yorkies, gravy & as I've got my mojo back 3 glasses of vin rouge


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Out. 2 bacon, 2 sausage, 2 eggs, beans, tinned tom, fried slice & tea
> No lunch
> T: Small sherry. Slow cooker roast beef, 3 small roasties, carrots, cabbage, 2 yorkies, gravy & as I've got my mojo back 3 glasses of vin rouge


@scousebird
Now that sounds like my kinda day.
Perfectly yummy.
Love slow cooked beef.
I found the best way actually to cook brisket is to quickly sear it, wrap it in tin foil, put it in the slow cooker, fill the cooker up to about 1/3  of the height of the brisket, close the lid, turn it on for 9 hours and forget about it. Wonderful fall of the fork beef. Use the juices caught in the foil for gravy.
A guy I used to work with years ago told me about this method I am a huge advocate of slow cookers lol. So easy and convenient.


----------



## Vince_UK

Love this. Another change to my taste buds. Dark Chocolate, in the past I avoided it like the plaque.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Love this. Another change to my taste buds. Dark Chocolate, in the past I avoided it like the plaque. View attachment 6287


I cant see the flavours properly, which flavour of the mousse one did you go for? x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
85% Orange Mouse and 85% Sour Cherry and Chilli
Carb content per 35gr bar is a little higher at 17g and 15g respectively but what the hell.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> 85% Orange Mouse and 85% Sour Cherry and Chilli
> Carb content per 35gr bar is a little higher at 17g and 15g respectively but what the hell.


Yeah my mum often has the cherry and chilli one so I was going to suggest it to you as she says its rather nice, little too carby for me though  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Yeah my mum often has the cherry and chilli one so I was going to suggest it to you as she says its rather nice, little too carby for me though  x


GOnna try it  K and test. Sounds delicious actually.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Yeah my mum often has the cherry and chilli one so I was going to suggest it to you as she says its rather nice, little too carby for me though  x


Just tried a bar of the sour cherry and chilli   Wonderful K
Test in 2 hours lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Just tried a bar of the sour cherry and chilli   Wonderful K
> Test in 2 hours lol


Sorry popped off to get the shopping list written for tomorrow, checked the latest deals on Tesco as their specials changed today and to make a coffee, lol, that's me back now though so I will be keeping an eye out for the update!! HAHA
GOOD LUCK!!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Sorry popped off to get the shopping list written for tomorrow, checked the latest deals on Tesco as their specials changed today and to make a coffee, lol, that's me back now though so I will be keeping an eye out for the update!! HAHA
> GOOD LUCK!!  x


Just tried to Roasted Almon Alpro K very nice also
 Ah wis wondrin te mesell if I could improvise a breakfast type dish of Almond and Walnut flaxbread with Alpro, something like a weetabix and milk breakfast cereal bowl.


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich & tea

L - just grazed on rubbish because I felt rubbish yesterday so had a few peanut M&M’s and some pork crackling with hot drinks

D - rib eye steak with fried red onion, 6 chips, big crunchy salad with sun kissed tomatoes and a few peas & coleslaw

Snacks - 2 chocolate truffles and a cracker and cheese before bed (seemed like a good idea at the time!)


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Just tried to Roasted Almon Alpro K very nice also
> Ah wis wondrin te mesell if I could improvise a breakfast type dish of Almond and Walnut flaxbread with Alpro, something like a weetabix and milk breakfast cereal bowl.


Alpro almond fresh milk alternative - £1 a carton from Tesco starting today until the 30th, that's what I use for my porridge, getting 3 tomorrow as I like stocking up on it when its cheap as its ridiculously priced normally x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
Before Sour Cherry and Chilli reading 6
2 hours post Sour Cherry and Chilli reading 6.2 
YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
In my book it didn't make a ha'peth of difference.
Bring the Moser Roth on down. It has a new admirer.    ME...


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Alpro almond fresh milk alternative - £1 a carton from Tesco starting today until the 30th, that's what I use for my porridge, getting 3 tomorrow as I like stocking up on it when its cheap as its ridiculously priced normally x


There is a Tesco Extra close to me, I hardly visit it but I think I will take a little mosey on down there later and have a look around..
You really are a mind of valuable information K


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I think it may be on for £1 a carton at Morrison's too if that's any easier for you!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D  - tuna with cayenne pepper and mayo wholemeal sandwich and the last of my Hotel Chocolat ginger puddles 
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - HUGE serving of silverside, charlotte potatoes, roasted Brussel sprouts, onion gravy and 1 square 90%
Currently - coffee  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> Before Sour Cherry and Chilli reading 6
> 2 hours post Sour Cherry and Chilli reading 6.2
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> In my book it didn't make a ha'peth of difference.
> Bring the Moser Roth on down. It has a new admirer.    ME...


I get the sour cherry & chilli one every now & then.  Doesn't affect my BG much either.  Haven't tried the orange yet.  I used to make a flaxseed loaf, but haven't made one in a while.  Did like it but had it too often & got bored, though I like the idea of strawberries, cream & melted chocolate.


----------



## grainger

Today:

Brunch: bacon, sausage, scrambled egg and 2 slices toast
Dinner: cottage pie, raspberry yoghurt. 

Blood sugars are crap . No idea why. Apart from the fact I have a v blood shot eye for no reason! Fun fun fun.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> Brunch: bacon, sausage, scrambled egg and 2 slices toast
> Dinner: cottage pie, raspberry yoghurt.
> 
> Blood sugars are crap . No idea why. Apart from the fact I have a v blood shot eye for no reason! Fun fun fun.


Mines haven't been the best today either, not sure if its still cause of the low I had last night or the fact there may have been a small bubble in my cartridge, hey ho its crap! LOL x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B scrambled egg and Bacon
L - Mackerel Pate sandwich 
D - Mediteranean quiche, cucumber, tomato, crab sticks

My blood sugars are all over the place today too, woke high then a hypo this afternoon which I over corrected


----------



## grainger

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Today
> B scrambled egg and Bacon
> L - Mackerel Pate sandwich
> D - Mediteranean quiche, cucumber, tomato, crab sticks
> 
> My blood sugars are all over the place today too, woke high then a hypo this afternoon which I over corrected



Fingers crossed we are more stable tomorrow!


----------



## Ljc

B. 3 slices of toast 1 had peanut butter on and a large coffee 
L.  An apple and Sparkling water
D. Fish pie with mushrooms and a Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I get the sour cherry & chilli one every now & then.  Doesn't affect my BG much either.  Haven't tried the orange yet.  I used to make a flaxseed loaf, but haven't made one in a while.  Did like it but had it too often & got bored, though I like the idea of strawberries, cream & melted chocolate.


I quite like the bread at the moment Mark and I find it very easy to make with my limited kitchen skills. I am using it  as I would use thing like potatoes and it has the added benefit of keeping me "regular" it would appear.. I also have used it as a  substitute for bread with bacon and eggs. I find it quite filling I tried the Hovis low carb bread and to be honest I didn't really care for it.
Tried the flax breadwith ground almonds, whole walnuts and almond essence and that is quite nice as a base for the strawberries etc. trying to think what else I could use it for. Maybe some kind of low carb trifle or open sandwiches things like that . 
I feel it could be quite versatile.
The Moser Roth I was sceptical off not being a lover of dark chocolate in the past but, I was pleasantly surprised not only at the taste, which I enjoyed, but also the minimal effect on my BG level. It is not really expensive either I think I paid £1.29 for it at ALDI and for that you get 5 bars/pack which is good value.
I need to find things to make eating more interesting. The flax bread has partly solved that. It also seems to keep a long time in an airtight container.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
Salmon day yesterday an account that Morrison’s had many items reduced.
B –
Didn’t eat, to wound up.
L -  Brunch
Smoked Salmon, Smoked Salmon appetisers, Smoked Salmon parcels with mouse, avocado, 2 poached Eggs. 
D –
Smoked Salmon and Mouse parcels, Prawns, Olives with Chilli and Garlic, a squeeze of Mayo. Strawberries and extra thick cream.
Before Bed –
Nowt
Mid afternoon bar of Sour Cherry and Chili Moser Roth – Luscious.
I then tried a bar from each of the other ones lol. Just out of basic curiosity of course.
It is actually delicious and had little or no effect on my BG levels.

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
2 or 3 Glasses of Alpro, didn’t count just love drinking it

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday.
B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & milk
L: Scrambled egg on toast (Burgen)
D: Chicken breast stuffed with stilton & wrapped in Prosciutto with turnip chips & peas
Pud: Half a slice of chocolate Yule Log with Sloe Gin & spiced cranberry infused thick cream


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Alpro almond fresh milk alternative - £1 a carton from Tesco starting today until the 30th, that's what I use for my porridge, getting 3 tomorrow as I like stocking up on it when its cheap as its ridiculously priced normally x



@Kaylz 
Bought some at Morrisons today K also £1, stoocked up for a week.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> Bought some at Morrisons today K also £1, stoocked up for a week.


If you look back to yesterdays posts I told you  that after I said it was on a deal at Tesco lol
I didn't manage to get any today but I'm sure I will get it before the deals change x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - silverside and mustard wholemeal sandwich (FULL of silverside ) and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mice, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts and 1 square 90%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> If you look back to yesterdays posts I told you  that after I said it was on a deal at Tesco lol
> I didn't manage to get any today but I'm sure I will get it before the deals change x


Yes and I followed your instruction implicitly lol. I went to Morrisons especially for it  and told them @Kaylz sent me.
They coughed it up immediately.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - silverside and mustard wholemeal sandwich (FULL of silverside ) and a lotus biscuit
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - mice, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts and 1 square 90%
> Currently - coffee x


You eat MICE up ther now @Kaylz lol
Been dieing to do that lol


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> T - mice, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts and 1 square 90%
> Currently - coffee x


I hope there were several mice, Kaylz, not many calories per mouse!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> You eat MICE up ther now @Kaylz lol
> Been dieing to do that lol


I did actually do that on purpose to see if anyone would notice and I was hoping it would be you seen as I've done it to you like a million times now!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I did actually do that on purpose to see if anyone would notice and I was hoping it would be you seen as I've done it to you like a million times now!  x


yeah yeah, Pigs flying past your window I guess right now.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> yeah yeah, Pigs flying past your window I guess right now.


No idea, too dark to tell! HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> No idea, too dark to tell! HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
HAHA you have actuually missed one of my typos lol and it is still there.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I've just noticed it now! Sorry I get a bit slow by this time and I'm doing emails at the same time so not fully concentrating either!  x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> HAHA you have actuually missed one of my typos lol and it is still there.



One typo? You kidding Vince! Lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> One typo? You kidding Vince! Lol


I do have a disclaimer @Amigo lol
I cannot be good at everything well not quite everything


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I do have a disclaimer @Amigo lol
> I cannot be good at everything well not quite everything



You’re good at the main thing Vince...getting your Hba1c to very impressive low levels so ‘fat and fast finger syndrome’ is permitted!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You’re good at the main thing Vince...getting your Hba1c to very impressive low levels so ‘fat and fast finger syndrome’ is permitted!


I fear my Fat Finger Syndrome is incurable.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I fear my Fat Finger Syndrome is incurable.



Don’t take up the piano!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Don’t take up the piano!


@Amigo
Believe it or not I used to play Classical Organ and Trumpet in my youth. Mainly Bach on the organ and I played  trumpet with big bands when I was 16 up until around 21.
Once was invited to play with Woody Herman at Newcastle City Hall which was a fantastic experience for a 16 year old.
The Glenn Miller Orchestra, recorded me playing the trumpet solos for the Matt Monroe song "Till"
Played on the Sunderland Empire for the Doxford Shipyard Disaster, your Husband may recall that, backing for Susan Maughan's vocals.
Played in the Albert Hall at 14. Brass Band Harton and Westoe Colliery.
Nearly got kicked out of South Shields Grammar School for moonlighting and making a few bob on the side but they still wanted me to front the school and town orchestras lol
I always got the job of split lead trumpet playing the high notes
Ah a mispent youth, I learned to drink, smoke, chase skirt with the best lol  That is partly why I had to get married at 18 , I am 67 my Son is 48 so work that out lol
Alas was all put paid to at a venue in Edinburgh, Scotland one Friday night when a fight started and I was "bashed in the gob" which loosened my front teeth and hence I lost my ability to wail out high notes.
I still love big bands and I am an ardent fan of Nelson Riddle and Billy May and the arrangements they wrote for Mr Sinatra.
Thinking back I have had a widely interesting and varied life and ah isn't dun yit.
BUT  I still cannae type.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> Believe it or not I used to play Classical Organ and Trumpet in my youth. Mainly Bach on the organ and I played  trumpet with big bands when I was 16 up until around 21.
> Once was invited to play with Woody Hernman at Newcastle City Hall which was a fantastic experience for a 16 year old.
> The Glenn Miller Orchestra, recorded me playing the trumpet solos for the Matt Monroe song "Till"
> Played on the Sunderland Empire for the Doxford Shipyard Disaster, your Husband may recall that, backing for Susan Maughan's vocals.
> Played in the Albert Hall at 14. Brass Band Harton and Westoe Colliery.
> Nearly got kicked out of South Shields Grammar School for moonlighting and making a few bob on the side but they still wanted me to front the school and town orchestras lol
> I always got the job of split lead trumpet playing the high notes
> Ah a mispent youth, I learned to drink, smoke, chase skirt with the best lol  That is partly why I had to get married at 18 , I am 67 my Son is 48 so work that out lol
> Alas was all put paid to at a venue in Edinburgh, Scotland one Friday night when a fight started and I was "bashed in the gob" which loosened my front teeth and hence I lost my ability to wail out high notes.
> I still love big bands and I am an ardent fan of Nelson Riddle and Billy May and the arrangements they wrote for Mr Sinatra.
> Thinking back I have had a widely interesting and varied life and ah isn't dun yit.
> BUT  I still cannae type.



An interesting life indeed Vince and plenty of life left in the old dog yet! You clearly won’t die wondering (and neither will I! Though I can’t play the piano or sing regrettably).


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> An interesting life indeed Vince and plenty of life left in the old dog yet! You clearly won’t die wondering (and neither will I! Though I can’t play the piano or sing regrettably).


I would hate to lie on my death bed and my last words were recorded for posterity as"If Only I had Done .........", our lives are full of things "never done"
I cannot sing lol


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast (1 egg, 1 slice wholemeal)
S- hypo - French fries, cheese & onion. Some cherry tomatoes
L- Tomato and Basil Soup, few chips. Slice of panettone (won’t be doing that again - shocking blood sugars)
S- cherry tomatoes (I’m obsessed), cheddar
D- Fish pie (salmon, some white fish, king prawn, egg, peas, sauce and mash - heaven)

I have to give up mash tomorrow as whilst it isn’t terrible it isn’t perfect . It’s weird as not pregnant I never touch it but just lately it’s so yummy. Hey ho just under two weeks until next scan and appointment so let’s hope I can have a near as damn it couple of weeks until then!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Kippers
L –
Smoked Salmon, 4 Piccolo Toms, Avocado, Cheddar Cheese, Olives in chilli and garlic. 2 slices buttered flax bread.
Moser Roth Sour Cherry and Chilli choc bar.
D –
I made a thick Pork sausage casserole in the slow cooker with “Homepride Sausage Casserole Sauce” which I love but was worried about the carbs. I just ate 3 of the sausages, I cooked a pack of 6, which the sauce had flavoured, and avoided scooping a lot of sauce onto my plate. Added 80 gr Morrisons mashed Swede, Steamed Tender stem Broccoli and Asparagus and 2 small ALDI everyday Yorkies, which I proceeded to burn but still ate. First time had a Yorkie for over 3 months.
Raspberries and thick cream.

Mid Evening 1 bar of Sour Cherry and Chilli Moser Roth
Before bed -
3 Nairns Oatcaked buttered with Gorgonzola Piccante Italian Cheese.

About 2 litres of coffee.
3 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
2 or 3 Glasses of Alpro.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 crumpets, 2 boiled eggs
L: Ham & tomato butty, Skyr blueberry yogurt
Satsuma
Small banana
T: Slow cooker beef stroganoff, 2 tbsp brown basmati rice
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - smoked basa wholemeal sandwich and a lotus biscuit
later than normal - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with butter and 2 squares 90%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 high meat sausages in 2 slices protein bread (just tried the Morrison’s one)

L - latte and a piece of shortbread (in a cafe)

D - roast chicken, 1 tablespoon colcannon mash, peas, sweet corn, broccoli & sage and onion stuffing, gravy

Snacks - piece of cheese and a couple of Malted Milk biscuits


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Scrambled egg & toast (1egg, 1slice wholemeal)
S- French fries (salt & vinegar), cherry vine tomatoes
L- wholemeal pasta with roasted veg and tomato sauce & Parmesan. Petite filou yoghurt.
S- poppadoms (2.5 of them) love how they are low carb but feel naughty
D- will be thai red chicken curry, with Thai crackers no rice. Weight watchers vanilla yoghurt and a little dark chocolate.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Old Fashioned cured back Bacon and Egg sandwich on  Hovis low carb wholemeal bread. Very nice bacon indeed.
L –
The leftover Pork sausage casserole 3 of the sausages, Steamed Tender stem Broccoli and Asparagus
1 bar of Sour Cherry and Chilli Moser Roth
D –
Smoked Mackerel, Mussels,  4 Piccolo Toms.   
Blackberries and thick cream
Before bed –
Nowt

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond – really like this stuff.

I need to get back to Shanghai, I have put 1.5 kilos weight on.


End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Skyr yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Ham & cream cheese butty, 2 small melon slices, Activia NAS yogurt
Satsuma
T: Turkey stir fry & wholemeal noodles.
Tea & coffee throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Gouda and mustard toastie and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts, onion gravy and 1 square 90%
After t - coffee  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> Believe it or not I used to play Classical Organ and Trumpet in my youth. Mainly Bach on the organ and I played  trumpet with big bands when I was 16 up until around 21.
> Once was invited to play with Woody Herman at Newcastle City Hall which was a fantastic experience for a 16 year old.
> The Glenn Miller Orchestra, recorded me playing the trumpet solos for the Matt Monroe song "Till"
> Played on the Sunderland Empire for the Doxford Shipyard Disaster, your Husband may recall that, backing for Susan Maughan's vocals.
> Played in the Albert Hall at 14. Brass Band Harton and Westoe Colliery.
> Nearly got kicked out of South Shields Grammar School for moonlighting and making a few bob on the side but they still wanted me to front the school and town orchestras lol
> I always got the job of split lead trumpet playing the high notes
> Ah a mispent youth, I learned to drink, smoke, chase skirt with the best lol  That is partly why I had to get married at 18 , I am 67 my Son is 48 so work that out lol
> Alas was all put paid to at a venue in Edinburgh, Scotland one Friday night when a fight started and I was "bashed in the gob" which loosened my front teeth and hence I lost my ability to wail out high notes.
> I still love big bands and I am an ardent fan of Nelson Riddle and Billy May and the arrangements they wrote for Mr Sinatra.
> Thinking back I have had a widely interesting and varied life and ah isn't dun yit.
> BUT  I still cannae type.


I don't notice your typos, Vince.  I've got fat eyes & they cancel the typos out.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Old Fashioned cured back Bacon and Egg sandwich on  Hovis low carb wholemeal bread. Very nice bacon indeed.
> L –
> The leftover Pork sausage casserole 3 of the sausages, Steamed Tender stem Broccoli and Asparagus
> 1 bar of Sour Cherry and Chilli Moser Roth
> D –
> Smoked Mackerel, Mussels,  4 Piccolo Toms.
> Blackberries and thick cream
> Before bed –
> Nowt
> 
> About 2 litres of coffee.
> 4 Espressos
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
> 2 Glasses of Alpro Almond – really like this stuff.
> 
> I need to get back to Shanghai, I have put 1.5 kilos weight on.
> 
> 
> End for today.
> 
> ______________________________________________


We bought some dry cured black bacon for Christmas from our butchers.  It was outstanding.  Apparently it is soaked in molasses.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I don't notice your typos, Vince.  I've got fat eyes & they cancel the typos out.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> We bought some dry cured black bacon for Christmas from our butchers.  It was outstanding.  Apparently it is soaked in molasses.



Outstanding is an understatement Mark lol it is W O N D E R F U L


----------



## grainger

Today - I have been bad!

B: Scrambled egg and toast (1 egg, 1 slice wholemeal toast)
S: Doughnut
L: Ham & Cheese toastie (wholemeal bread)
S: Panettone, french fries (salt & vinegar)
D: Salmon en croute, roasted med veg.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Morrisons Kippers from @Kaylz  land in butter.
L –
Salmon Fillet with steamed Asparagus and 6 Piccolo tomatoes.
1 lonely bar of Moser Roth Orange.
Mid Afternoon Gorgonzola cheese and 3 buttered Oatcakes
D –
2 small Gammon steaks with herb butter, 2 fried Eggs
Strawberries and thick cream
Before bed –
Some Sicilian nocellara olives with the last of the Gorgonzola cheese


About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos maybe 5 or even 6.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.


End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: 5 chicken tikka pakoras from Tesco
S: USN strawberry low carb protein bar
D: Pork & Chorizo kebabs with coleslaw
Pud: 1 choc & peanut butter cup

Drinks:
2 Teas
2 Coffees
Pint of Old Rosie cider
Glass of red wine
Shot of cherry Palinka


----------



## chaoticcar

I had had my normal meals all day yesterday ,but last night watching the football and enjoying a (or 2) glasses of pinotage I suddenly said to my husband that I could eat a whole box of Pringles I really was craving something savoury.I found some popadoms smeared one with Marmite and zapped it in the microwave It was delicious and only 5 carbs ___Then I made another one !!!
No self control   

How many carbs in a whole box of Pringles ?
  CAROL


----------



## Amigo

*Confessions of an idiot diabetic!
*
Yesterday I foolishly had mince, a very large dumpling with a few chips and vegetables whilst out. The dumpling was large and ‘doughy’ but delicious with lots of gravy.

Soon after I felt very lethargic and unusually agitated. I slept all the way home in the car. I tested nearly 3 hrs later and was 11.2! I can’t recall hitting that level before and was horrified. It took a few hours to feel better. 

*A lesson learned! *


----------



## Vince_UK

Lesson learned but you enjoyed it and it didn't do you any harm Amigo. You cannot live like a nun all your life so once in a while a small indiscretion is not a capital offence. I would blame the chips.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Lesson learned but you enjoyed it and it didn't do you any harm Amigo. You cannot live like a nun all your life so once in a while a small indiscretion is not a capital offence. I would blame the chips.



Chips rarely affect me much to be honest Vince but I should know by now that pastry and dumplings do. Not being on any meds means I’ve got to try harder. I just wish cafes could think beyond carbs!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Chips rarely affect me much to be honest Vince but I should know by now that pastry and dumplings do. Not being on any meds means I’ve got to try harder. I just wish cafes could think beyond carbs!


carbs maketh the money


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> carbs maketh the money



‘Tis true my friend!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal gouda and mustard sandwich and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - sea bass, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with a dollop of butter  and 2 squares 90%
currently - coffee  x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: Egg on toast (would have been scrambled but I got sidetracked once I cracked the egg so was basically fried in the end), smoothie (banana, strawberry & blueberry - homemade), kiwi fruit
L: Piri Piri chicken soup, wholemeal bread with butter, small amount of cheese. Banana with squirty cream
D: Chicken en Croute with Mediterranean roasted veg. Strawberry cheesecake. 
S: malteasers


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich on protein bread

L - beef and Yorkshire pudding wrap, few chips, peas & too many little treats off hubby’s sharing platter! 

D - Home made egg fu yung done with mushrooms, onion, peas & ham & soy sauce

Few Ferrero Rocher chocolates - ok, 5 over the course of the day (20 grams carb in total)

As a result not had great levels today but tomorrow is another day! Suspecting an underlying UTI but hoping I’m wrong


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 
B –
4 rashers Old Fashion Cure Back Bacon (empty the pack), 2 fried Eggs, 1 slice Hovis Low Carb wholemeal bread fried
L –
Ribeye steak, steamed onion and asparagus, strawberries and thick cream.
Alpro almond unsweetened.
D –
At a friends.
Nibbles I didn’t want Dinner
Cheese, Salmon. Cucumber and 4 crackers
Before bed –
Bar of Moser Roth 85% and a glass of Alpro

About 2 litres of  filter coffee.
4 Espressos maybe 5 or even 6 lost count i just keep making it and drinking it.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.



End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1

Yesterday-
- breakfast: 2 Weetabix and banana with a cup of milk
- Lunch- Cheese Sandwich 
- Dinner- Salmon with rice and a Orange.


----------



## Carolg

My yesterday’s 

B- 2 thin sliced of flax seed bread, with butter and one with scrape of marmalade. 2 coffees

L- tuna,  light mayo, cucumber,tomato, baby bell, soda water

S- mixed nuts

D- turkey mince chillie- no rice, 2 tiny chocolate eclairs, soda water

Coffee through day


----------



## Kaylz

Great to see you joining in with this thread @Carolg  x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Great to see you joining in with this thread @Carolg  x


Thanks Kaylz.its a bit positive reinforcement and keeping an honest eye on eating behaviour. Also others might highlight where you are going right/wrong


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Thanks Kaylz.its a bit positive reinforcement and keeping an honest eye on eating behaviour. Also others might highlight where you are going right/wrong


To be honest there is no right or wrong in this game, its all down to what people can tolerate etc, there is nothing wrong with your menu  x


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> My yesterday’s
> 
> B- 2 thin sliced of flax seed bread, with butter and one with scrape of marmalade. 2 coffees
> 
> L- tuna,  light mayo, cucumber,tomato, baby bell, soda water
> 
> S- mixed nuts
> 
> D- turkey mince chillie- no rice, 2 tiny chocolate eclairs, soda water
> 
> Coffee through day



Ooo you mean business there Carol! Puts me to shame


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Ooo you mean business there Carol! Puts me to shame


Don’t know about that. Won’t sustain it, but shows it can be controlled. Think that puts me to shame for not having self discipline but not getting the whip out to flay my back


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Don’t know about that. Won’t sustain it, but shows it can be controlled. Think that puts me to shame for not having self discipline but not getting the whip out to flay my back



Once you’ve done that, turn it on me Carol. It will be well deserved!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen.
L: Pork salad made with leftover pork from my kebab I couldn't finish the night before
Snack: Carob topped 9 bar (Home Bargains sell this or 69p for 3 bars)
D: Lasagne (Tom Kerridge recipe from his TV prog that was on last week)
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup.


----------



## chaoticcar

Is flayed back a new type of bacon ?!!!
   CAROL


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, few raspberries and a bar moser roth 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts and 1 square 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- egg on toast
S: French fries
L: quiche, vine cherry tomatoes, and coleslaw. Slice of panettone 
D: paella - chicken chorizo and king prawn. Chocolate mousse. 

S: later will be some fruit or similar I imagine. Maybe a hot chocolate if feeling naughty!


----------



## Kaylz

I'm so going to stop posting what I eat as everyones menus look so much better than mine!! LOL x


----------



## grainger

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen.
> L: Pork salad made with leftover pork from my kebab I couldn't finish the night before
> Snack: Carob topped 9 bar (Home Bargains sell this or 69p for 3 bars)
> D: Lasagne (Tom Kerridge recipe from his TV prog that was on last week)
> Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup.



Was the lasagne good?


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 

B –
Smoked Salmon, Smoked Salmon mousse, a little soy sauce.
L –
Rare Rump steak and 2 fried Eggs 2tbs baked beans. B1 bar Moser Roth 75%
Mid afternoon –
another bar of 75%
I actually have a preference for the 85% for some reason.
D –
Shredded ham with beetroot and pickled onions, blackberries and extra thick cream. About 20 carbs the lot.
Before bed –
Nowt

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos maybe more.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.



End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I'm so going to stop posting what I eat as everyones menus look so much better than mine!! LOL x


Don't you DARE
Your advice is an inspiration to me. I learned about tenderstem for example and many other things from you on here.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen.
> L: Pork salad made with leftover pork from my kebab I couldn't finish the night before
> Snack: Carob topped 9 bar (Home Bargains sell this or 69p for 3 bars)
> D: Lasagne (Tom Kerridge recipe from his TV prog that was on last week)
> Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup.


 VInce is off to Home Bargains


----------



## Mark Parrott

grainger said:


> Was the lasagne good?


Yes.  Took longer to cook than expected.  Over an hour.  The courgette took a while to cook properly.  But very tasty.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Did a bit of testing yesterday.

B: Bacon sarnie on Burgen (before 6.0, 2hrs after 6.9)
L: Slice of Stollen. I deserved that 8.5!
D: Roast pork, peas, 2 small roast potatoes, leeks, carrots  gravy (before 5.1, 2hrs after 6.7)
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup.


----------



## eggyg

Breakfast. Full English consisting of small piece of Cumberland sausage, one slice of back bacon, one fried egg, half slice of haggis, grilled tomato, one slice Burgen. 6 mile walk.
Late lunch. Four Carr’s Table Water @ 2.5 carbs per cracker, topped with homemade mackerel pate. Two finger Kit-Kat.
Dinner. Bowl of homemade cauliflower soup, ham sandwich. Greek yoghurt with raspberries and a sprinkle of granola for texture.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich consisting of a slice Gouda (only slice left) 2 slices smoked Bavarian ham and some sliced cherry tomatoes and a G&B's dark praline
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with a blob of butter  (I'm such a sophisticated lady eh? LOL) and 2 squares 90%
Just finished another coffee  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal sandwich consisting of a slice Gouda (only slice left) 2 slices smoked Bavarian ham and some sliced cherry tomatoes and a G&B's dark praline
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with a blob of butter  (I'm such a sophisticated lady eh? LOL) and 2 squares 90%
> Just finished another coffee  x


@Kaylz peas ye meen hen?


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz peas ye meen hen?


Well no, petits pois actually have a lot less carbs than your standard garden peas so  LOL xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well no, petits pois actually have a lot less carbs than your standard garden peas so  LOL xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


>



So thas bin telt bonny lad!  Peas indeed....


----------



## Vince_UK

Yis ah hiv hinny divint giv is a hard time
Its green and rund so thems is peas ahnly the posh uns caal them pitit pois or whitever them is caaled


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yis ah hiv hinny divint giv is a hard time
> Its green and rund so thems is peas ahnly the posh uns caal them pitit pois or whitever them is caaled


Well ACTUALLY there wir a few bad eens in there so they wernae ah green ma pal!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

nae gud hen send em back


----------



## grainger

Apologies for not keeping the Scottish tone... I’m a soft southerner I’m afraid.

Anyway...

The moral of todays story is do not end up at your friends house all morning after bumping into each other at Tesco.

Today:
B- egg and toast (1 egg, 1 slice wholemeal)
S- 2x friends home baked cinnamon swirls (so yummy but really shouldn’t), 1x banana 
L- Piri Piri chicken soup (1 cup full)
Hypo - decided to eat contents of my house incl. huge slice panettone (although it’s nearly all gone now so that’s a bonus) & salt & vinegar French fries
D- will be chicken tikka masala (homemade) no rice, just with a couple of poppadoms.

Tomorrow will be better. Must be better my sugars did not appreciate today though my pregnancy hormones loved it.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Grilled bacon & tomatoes with scrambled eggs, milky coffee.
L: Cream cheese butty on Tesco pumpkin & sunflower seed bread, berries & Activia NAS yogurt.
T: Chicken supreme with brown basmati rice.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - scrambled egg and bacon
L - Gregg's sausage roll (couldn't resist!) 
D - Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, carrots, broccoli, Savoy cabbage


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> T
> L - Gregg's sausage roll (couldn't resist!)


I have to close my eyes and hold my nose when I walk past a Greggs lol


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 
B –
Smoked Salmon, Herrings in tomato sauce
L –
Rare sirloin steak and 2 fried Eggs 2tbs baked beans. B1 bar Moser Roth 85%
That Tefal OptiGrill I bought is absolutely wonderful for cooking steaks. Heat it  up, put a steak in, the LED display notifies you when the degree of “doneness” you want is achieved, take steak out . Yummy.
Also does bacon, sausage, burgers,gammon, fish, etc. Was a good investment.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Shredded ham with beetroot and pickled onions, Cheddar cheese.
Blackberries and thick cream.
Before bed –
1 bar 85% and glass of Alpro

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos maybe more.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.



End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Carolg

Sunday fell a bit off off my wagon
B- coffee,green tea/lemon, nat yogurt, banana and linseed topper
S- felt awful BG 7.1 had 1 raisin weetabix with sk milk and a lie down
L-scrambled egg and cheese plus soda water
S- slice oat bread and peanut butter, decaf coffee plus 30 min walk to shops
D- turkey chilli. Finished ice cream 
2 r&g seasalt choc bars


----------



## Carolg

Monday back to work and off Waggon 
B yog and banana, coffee linseed
S- satsuma 
L -home made Tom soup, slice bread, banana and nat yogurts 
S small slice sultana cake
S 1 roses
D turkey mince chilli n cheese
Moser Roth
Supper- fruit n fibre- rest to birds


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I've been meaning to ask, what milk do you use in your coffee? x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I've been meaning to ask, what milk do you use in your coffee? x


@Kaylz 
I don't K, I stopped taking milk and sugar as soon as I was diagnosed so I just drink it black now. 
I always have my espressos black and very, very strong so wasn't to much of a change.
On a permament caffiene high lol
I am drinking the Alpro as if it was water hehe


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I've been meaning to ask, what milk do you use in your coffee? x


I should also add @Kaylz  I used to drink a lot of cappuccino and caramel latte but that has ceased also.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Just tea & coffee.  Trying a 16:8 fasting regime at the mo to see how it affects my waking BG.  It's a Dr Fung thing.
L: Ham salad sarnie in a Lidl protein roll.
D: Pesto chicken casserole with kale
Pud: USN chocolate brownie low carb protein bar.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK sorry I don't mean to sound nosey or anything but why did you stop taking milk in your coffee when you were diagnosed?
And the reason for my original question was I was wanting to know if you'd tried the almond milk in it, and if it worked ok or not as I've heard it can be difficult to get 'right'
Also I've never actually drank the almond milk, just use it to make my porridge haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

I still have milk in my coffee.  Has no effect on me.  I can drink black coffee but still prefer it with milk.  Sometimes have cream instead.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK sorry I don't mean to sound nosey or anything but why did you stop taking milk in your coffee when you were diagnosed?
> And the reason for my original question was I was wanting to know if you'd tried the almond milk in it, and if it worked ok or not as I've heard it can be difficult to get 'right'
> Also I've never actually drank the almond milk, just use it to make my porridge haha x


@Kaylz 
I just did, at the time I thought it was the best option and with milk it tended to taste a little bitter. Maybe the way i make it there haha. 
I don't like skimmed or semi-skimmed milk. To be honest haven't tried the Alpro in it but somehow I don't fancy that and anyway I like it as a drink by itself.
In Shanghai I have a filter machine for coffee here I have a filter machine but also an Espresso one. so I can make decent coffee.
Didn't fancy using cream and good cream is not easy to get in Shanghai so  I just went all black.
So I guess I just got used to it.
I developed an intense  phobia in the early days of anything with the remotest level of carbs in but that is easing now a little and that is down to you mainly and the forum.
I still shake uncontrollably when gaze on a loaf of bread, a steak and kidney pie of a delicious looking cake.
I have retrained my mind just to accept the fact I don't eat them anymore, I could if I wanted to but better not. It is now a matter of choice and not neccessity.
Moser Roth has been an absolute godsend lol and I thank you for that.


----------



## grainger

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Just tea & coffee.  Trying a 16:8 fasting regime at the mo to see how it affects my waking BG.  It's a Dr Fung thing.
> L: Ham salad sarnie in a Lidl protein roll.
> D: Pesto chicken casserole with kale
> Pud: USN chocolate brownie low carb protein bar.



You always seem to eat food I want to try - what's your recipe for Pesto Chicken Casserole please?


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2x edam, 2x smoked Bavarian ham and cherry tomato wholemeal sandwich and a praline
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken breast, charlotte potatoes, roasted brussels, chicken gravy and 1 square 90%
currently - coffee x


----------



## Carolg

Today
B- sachet porridge with sk milk
S- banana- felt rough BG 10.1
L- sandwich 2slices oat and barely bread with ham and mustard; small seasalt g&b bar
S- small treat size Milky Way
D- 2 chicken chipolatto sausages, veg chips, 2 tbs beans; g&b bar
Before bed toast and marmalade
5 coffees


----------



## Mark Parrott

grainger said:


> You always seem to eat food I want to try - what's your recipe for Pesto Chicken Casserole please?


Here is the link.
https://www.dietdoctor.com/recipes/keto-pesto-chicken-casserole


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Here is the link.
> https://www.dietdoctor.com/recipes/keto-pesto-chicken-casserole


Looks good. Son visiting on Saturday so will make it then


----------



## Kaylz

@Carolg what's the r&g bars?


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - 2 slices toasted protein bread, banana & slice of smoked salmon

L - high meat content sausages, wholemeal bread & naughtily had a couple of pieces of Thornton’s chocolate toffee (who opened that box, they're lethal! )

D - Home made chicken casserole with loads of veg, heaps of spring greens, 1 tablespoon colcannon mash & small dumpling 

Later on...*keep off those toffees! *


----------



## grainger

Mark Parrott said:


> Here is the link.
> https://www.dietdoctor.com/recipes/keto-pesto-chicken-casserole



Fab will definitely give this a go next week - thank you


----------



## grainger

Today;

B- scrambled egg on toast
L- chicken ceasar salad sandwich brown bread. Packet of frazzles
S- tiny slice of panettone
D- salmon en croute with med veg (all massively under cooked by my husband so couldn’t eat half of it so now I’m going to have to eat malteasers before I hypo - it’s a hard life... although as far as my husband is concerned I’m very annoyed!)

Edit: decided against malteasers - instead eating a banana with dark chocolate and squirty cream. Slightly healthier!


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon, tomatoes & poached eggs, milk
L: Garlic cheese butty on Tesco pumpkin & sunflower seed bread, small banana & NAS Activia yogurt.
Thin slice of Tesco caterpillar cake (workmate's birthday so would have been rude to refuse )
T: Slow cooker roast chicken and a few fries.
Tea throughout the day


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> @Carolg what's the r&g bars?


Havering its green and black


----------



## grainger

Erm... need to add McDonald’s cheeseburger to my today’s... craving and my hubby (still feeling bad after dinner fiasco) went out and got me one!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 

B –
Smoked Salmon. Vine toms, Avocado, Omelette.
L –
Rare sirloin steak , steamed asparagus, tenderstem and mushrooms.
1 bar 85%
Mid afternoon –
Nowt went for a 4kms walk instead.
D –
Pork loin steak with garlic and ginger and a little Dijon mustard, steamed asparagus and tenderstem buttered.
Blackberries and thick cream.
Before bed – 
4 Nairns Oatcakes with some Camembert cheese and Olives stuffed with garlic
I bar Moser Roth Glass Alpro

About 2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Tea & coffee
L: Tuna salad
D: 2 sausages, creamed green cabbage & roasted sprouts with pancetta.

Creamed cabbage was slimy.  Think i'll pass next time.


----------



## PamPW

Looking at the above I’m not doing too badly. 
Breakfast -  porridge with a couple of prunes
Lunch -  1slice
 toasted seedy bread with banana
Evening meal - liver, mash, leeks
Nibbles - nuts, satsuma, 2 mint chocolates

Evenings are my worst time for nibbling. I ought to pick up my crochet, but I can’t do that and watch television!


----------



## Carolg

Today
Porridge
Coffee X2
Banana, satsuma

Split pea soup n slice bread and butter and small slice tray bake

Moser Roth small choc bar
Resisted cake
Couple of coffees and large glass water
Dinner- potatoes wedges, ham and beans- meal disaster so maybe no tatie wedges
Added on slice of toast and peanut butter before bed


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal edam, Bavarian ham and cherry tomato sandwich and a dark praline
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts and a square 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Bacon, poached eggs & 2 slices Tesco pumpkin & sunflower bread toasted.
L: Mulligatawny soup, sliced turkey, 3 very small melon slices, Activia NAS yogurt
Apple
A few peanuts
T: Pork steak, 3 new potatoes & Lidl frozen cauliflower with cheese sauce (very nice). 2 G&Ts
Tea through the day.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> I have to close my eyes and hold my nose when I walk past a Greggs lol


Perhaps this may be a solution for you, Vince.....


----------



## Amigo

Martin Canty said:


> View attachment 6338Perhaps this may be a solution for you, Vince.....



Love it! That’s next year’s Christmas presents sorted Martin!


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> View attachment 6338Perhaps this may be a solution for you, Vince.....


Now Martin , that I like. Going to buy some to put in every room.
Wonder if they do a steak pie one?


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 
B –
Old Fashioned Cured Bacon and Egg sandwich on 2 slices Morrisons High Protien Bread
L – Smoked Salmon, Salmon mousse, Avocado, vine Toms.
1 tray of salmon and mousse left in the freezer
1 Bar Moser Roth 85%
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Pork loin steak in Garlic and ginger with a little Dijon mustard, steamed  asparagus, mushrooms and sprouts.
Raspberries and thick cream.
Before bed – 
Bar of 85% Choc and a glass of Alpro
About 1 litre of coffee.
3 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5 litres.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Going to try and roast a chicken today all by my likke self haha. Last time I did that I nearly poisoned myself lol wasn't cooked properly. Well what do I know about these things?


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Tea & coffee
L: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
D: Beef stir fry

I'm coming off the 16:8 fasting tomorrow.  My bloods have been higher than usual today.  Maybe unrelated, but think I'll go back to what I know works well.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Tea & coffee
> L: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> D: Beef stir fry
> 
> I'm coming off the 16:8 fasting tomorrow.  My bloods have been higher than usual today.  Maybe unrelated, but think I'll go back to what I know works well.


Sounds like a good strategy Mark


----------



## Vince_UK

Well chicken cooked and fell to pieces when I took it out of the oven so seems cooked lol. Will let it cool and have some of it later today. 
Problem is what to have with it. In the past I would have had Yorkies, mashed pots  and carrots  etc.
I have sprouts asparagus and tenderstem, gravy not such a good idea I believe anyway haven't got any granules.
My task for the day lol thinking what to have with the chicken
Should keep me busy.
Must admit it smells nice.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> gravy not such a good idea I believe anyway haven't got any granules.


whats wrong with gravy? A 150ml serving of oxo cube made up according to instructions has 1.7g carbs, a knorr gravy pot (chicken, beef, onion) 50ml serving made up according to instructions is 1.8g carbs x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> whats wrong with gravy? A 150ml serving of oxo cube made up according to instructions has 1.7g carbs, a knorr gravy pot (chicken, beef, onion) 50ml serving made up according to instructions is 1.8g carbs x


OK OK OK OK BOSS haha Thank you as always for the info, I now need go and buy some OXO or a Knorr thingy lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> OK OK OK OK BOSS haha Thank you as always for the info, I now need go and buy some OXO or a Knorr thingy lol


The knorr gravy pots aren't too difficult to get a hold of, Tesco, asda and morrisons sell them, they may also make their own brand gravy pots but I know the Tesco own brand ones have more carbs than the knorr, they come in a pack of 4 and are just like a little pot of jelly lol x


----------



## Beck S

Hello 

Been off the board for a while - back to my parents for Christmas and then getting back into work.  Christmas definitely threw me a bit with food; even though I was better than normal at Christmas, I think my levels were definitely higher overall.  Head down, getting back into it again!

Gravy - I still have Bisto Granules, and they seem fine for me.  I know carbs are a bit higher (2g per 50ml serving), but I don't often have that much.


----------



## Beck S

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Today
> B - scrambled egg and bacon
> L - Gregg's sausage roll (couldn't resist!)
> D - Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, carrots, broccoli, Savoy cabbage





Vince_UK said:


> I have to close my eyes and hold my nose when I walk past a Greggs lol


I miss Pastry more than anything else actually, but they bits I have tried have sent my BG quite high so I have to steer clear


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> The knorr gravy pots aren't too difficult to get a hold of, Tesco, asda and morrisons sell them, they may also make their own brand gravy pots but I know the Tesco own brand ones have more carbs than the knorr, they come in a pack of 4 and are just like a little pot of jelly lol x


Done


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Done
> 
> 
> View attachment 6339


As far as I remember the chicken oxo cube is by tiny amounts carbier than the beef x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> As far as I remember the chicken oxo cube is by tiny amounts carbier than the beef x


1.7 or something


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> Going to try and roast a chicken today all by my likke self haha. Last time I did that I nearly poisoned myself lol wasn't cooked properly. Well what do I know about these things?


The trick is that when they smell divine then they are done.... Never fails....


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> The trick is that when they smell divine then they are done.... Never fails....


I managed it this time Martin lol
I impress myself


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> As far as I remember the chicken oxo cube is by tiny amounts carbier than the beef x


just checked 1.5g


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> just checked 1.5g


What serving size is that for though? lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> What serving size is that for though? lol x


To lazy to type it out lol


----------



## Amigo

The idea is to buy the chicken with the exact cooking times on the front if you’re not sure. I always lift the skin and pack it with butter which makes it extra succulent and I do it in a roasting tin with a lid. 

You could have any vegetables with it Vince or a salad if you prefer with some coleslaw. With your excellent levels, I’d do a few new potatoes and a bit of gravy to be honest.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> To lazy to type it out lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 6340


Seriously all you had to say was 1.7g per 100ml, it would have taken less time than taking the picture and uploading it!! LOL
WELL I've just done a bit of research for you, Asda and Morrisons do not do their own brand gravy pots and Tesco's are to be avoided info follows
Made up as per 100ml
Onion gravy pot - 6.1g carbs
Beef gravy pot - 4.8g carbs
Chicken and sage gravy pot - 4.9g carbs and finally
Lamb and mint gravy pot - 5.7g carbs
!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> The idea is to buy the chicken with the exact cooking times on the front if you’re not sure. I always lift the skin and pack it with butter which makes it extra succulent and I do it in a roasting tin with a lid.
> 
> You could have any vegetables with it Vince or a salad if you prefer with some coleslaw. With your excellent levels, I’d do a few new potatoes and a bit of gravy to be honest.



I bought one of those Chickens in a bag @Amigo  and followed the instructions exactly this time. Unsual for me to follow any instructions.
Set oven to 200C
Put Chicken in 1hr 15 mins timer set lol
Take out cut open bag put chicken back 10 minutes
This time ot worked fine
hehe
I just had some with steamed sprouts, asparagus and mushrooms plus a little OXO Chicken gravy stuff.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I bought one of those Chickens in a bag @Amigo  and followed the instructions exactly this time. Unsual for me to follow any instructions.
> Set oven to 200C
> Put Chicken in 1hr 15 mins timer set lol
> Take out cut open bag put chicken back 10 minutes
> This time ot worked fine
> hehe
> I just had some with steamed sprouts, asparagus and mushrooms plus a little OXO Chicken gravy stuff.



Sounds good to me but I honestly think you could easily have a few new potatoes and it would be more filling for you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Seriously all you had to say was 1.7g per 100ml, it would have taken less time than taking the picture and uploading it!! LOL
> WELL I've just done a bit of research for you, Asda and Morrisons do not do their own brand gravy pots and Tesco's are to be avoided info follows
> Made up as per 100ml
> Onion gravy pot - 6.1g carbs
> Beef gravy pot - 4.8g carbs
> Chicken and sage gravy pot - 4.9g carbs and finally
> Lamb and mint gravy pot - 5.7g carbs
> !!


I didn't want the Typo Police to catch me today. I have developed Typophobia.
Good info @Kaylz 
Just had 1/2 of the 190 mls and put the rest in the fridge for later, guess it will microwave ok.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Sounds good to me but I honestly think you could easily have a few new potatoes and it would be more filling for you.


I am going to try some one day. Still a bit nervous about Carbs @Amigo 
I will have another blood check in June to confirm my results and I want it to be perfect to be honest.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Good info @Kaylz
> Just had 1/2 of the 190 mls and put the rest in the fridge for later, guess it will microwave ok.


Hmm I've never actually microwaved it as I only use oxo in my mince so unsure, although the gravy my mum did with their Christmas and new years dinners microwaved ok
I probably wouldn't notice any typos today anyway, not feeling too great so not really paying full attention! LOL x


----------



## Martin Canty

For a great fail-safe succulent chicken I brine mine for a few hours or overnight then bake until done....


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Hmm I've never actually microwaved it as I only use oxo in my mince so unsure, although the gravy my mum did with their Christmas and new years dinners microwaved ok
> I probably wouldn't notice any typos today anyway, not feeling too great so not really paying full attention! LOL x


OOOOHHH Nothing would escape the Eagle Eyes of K


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> OOOOHHH Nothing would escape the Eagle Eyes of K


At this moment in time it may well do lol, actually yesterday I wouldn't have had a hope at spotting any mistakes as my eyes were quite sticky haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> At this moment in time it may well do lol, actually yesterday I wouldn't have had a hope at spotting any mistakes as my eyes were quite sticky haha xx


Hope that improves K quickly


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal gouda, smoked Bavarian ham and cherry tomato sandwich and a dark praline
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with a blob of butter  and 2 squares 90%
Currently - coffee  x


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Hope that improves K quickly


Thanks, they are fine now, just cause I'm knackered, also meant to ask you as you drink almond milk by the gallon, have you tried it heated? Currently looking for something that could maybe soothe my sore throat without having to inject for  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks, they are fine now, just cause I'm knackered, also meant to ask you as you drink almond milk by the gallon, have you tried it heated? Currently looking for something that could maybe soothe my sore throat without having to inject for  x


"Knackered" such a lovely term lol
I haven't tried it heated K as I am an ice cold drink sort of person straight out of the fridge.
If you can put it on oats and in coffee I cannot see any  reason why it shoudn't be ok warm.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks, they are fine now, just cause I'm knackered, also meant to ask you as you drink almond milk by the gallon, have you tried it heated? Currently looking for something that could maybe soothe my sore throat without having to inject for  x


Have a look at this @Kaylz  I just found it on the Alpro website.
https://www.alpro.com/uk/recipe-inspiration/nutty-chocolate-goodness


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> "Knackered" such a lovely term lol
> I haven't tried it heated K as I am an ice cold drink sort of person straight out of the fridge.
> If you can put it on oats and in coffee I cannot see any  reason why it shoudn't be ok warm.


supposedly it doesn't wok well in coffee that's why I was trying to find out lol, I cant afford to waste it! HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> supposedly it doesn't wok well in coffee that's why I was trying to find out lol, I cant afford to waste it! HAHA x


Could heat it and add some 85% choc I would think that would be ok, Maybe I will try that later tonight when I come back from my Bro's


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Have a look at this @Kaylz  I just found it on the Alpro website.
> https://www.alpro.com/uk/recipe-inspiration/nutty-chocolate-goodness


As its a different milk may not be the same heating the almond, and cant have any of the others without covering them  x


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Could heat it and add some 85% choc I would think that would be ok, Maybe I will try that later tonight when I come back from my Bro's


Yeah you could but unfortunately I cant  x


----------



## Vince_UK

I will try tonight and see what it tastes like and let you know tomorrow . I will be guinea pig


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Yeah you could but unfortunately I cant  x


Almond and Choc should be fine methinks.
Will try


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Almond and Choc should be fine methinks.
> Will try


Hope you enjoy it, wish I could give it a go!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Hope you enjoy it, wish I could give it a go!


I heat up almond milk, it's fine. But then I haven't drunk cows milk for 30 years. I just got hemp milk, hope that's nice! I hope your throat gets better.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I heat up almond milk, it's fine. But then I haven't drunk cows milk for 30 years. I just got hemp milk, hope that's nice! I hope your throat gets better.


Thanks for that NJ, I haven't seen hemp milk around here but I probably wouldn't try it anyway lol and thanks, swallowing razor blades really isn't my idea of fun! HAHA x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Thanks for that NJ, I haven't seen hemp milk around here but I probably wouldn't try it anyway lol and thanks, swallowing razor blades really isn't my idea of fun! HAHA x


I don't think I would recommend hemp milk, but cashew and almond are delicious. Can you drink hot water with fresh lemon?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I don't think I would recommend hemp milk, but cashew and almond are delicious. Can you drink hot water with fresh lemon?


I'm not keen on plain hot water and I'm certainly not a lemon person unfortunately  x


----------



## Amigo

You need a drop of brandy in it Kaylz!


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich in protein bread, tea

L - eaten out so a steak, cheese and spinach panini with a few chips! Cuppa tea  Yes I paid for that little indulgence!

D - scrumptious rib eye steak with caramelised red onion, 3 small roast potatoes, carrots & broccoli, gravy

Snacks - latte & 2 Ferrero Roche chocolates


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You need a drop of brandy in it Kaylz!


Not for me haven't touched alcohol in a year now  x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> not feeling too great so not really paying full attention!


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mixed berries & LF Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Mushroom soup & a seeded roll, mixed fruit & mullerlight Greek raspberry yogurt.
Satsuma
2 Crackers & cheese
T: Chicken in creamy mushroom sauce & basmati rice.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Hope you feel better soon


Cheers I hope so too although throat seems to be getting worse!  x


----------



## Carolg

Boring day.
B-Porridge and coffee
Banana
L-Soup and whole meal roll
Satsuma
T-2 slice of oat and barley bread with roasted cheese, and 2 fried eggs plus brown sauce (comfort food) plus 3 grapes
Moser Roth bar
Lost track of coffees.


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Cheers I hope so too although throat seems to be getting worse!  x


Oh dear, we all had the lurgy straight after Christmas and I'm still bunged up.  There's some nasty bugs out there.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Oh dear, we all had the lurgy straight after Christmas and I'm still bunged up.  There's some nasty bugs out there.


Yep there certainly is, Bruce and my granddad have it and neither of them have been covering their mouths when coughing etc, so I'm really p'd off as they have the luxury to take things for it! lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Hope you enjoy it, wish I could give it a go!


@Kaylz 
K just heated some unsweetened Almond Alpro with a bar of 85% choc broken and put in 
Actually is quite nice
I think less then 5 carbs the lot just the carbs from the 85% the Unsweetened Alpro roasted almond is 0


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> K just heated some unsweetened Almond Alpro with a bar of 85% choc broken and put in
> Actually is quite nice
> I think less then 5 carbs the lot just the carbs from the 85% the Unsweetened Alpro roasted almond is 0


I know but as a Type 1 that produces no insulin I would need to inject to cover the 5g carbs, I'm afraid I'm not willing to do that especially as I go to bed at 10pm x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Yep there certainly is, Bruce and my granddad have it and neither of them have been covering their mouths when coughing etc, so I'm really p'd off as they have the luxury to take things for it! lol x


You should have banned them from the house


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
S- kiwi fruit
L- bacon & lentil soup, cheddar, cucumber, frazzles. Banana with some squirty cream
D- cottage pie with mixed green veg. Yoghurt with some squirty cream. Tiny bit of chocolate. 

Trying to choose healthier snacks even though I’m craving cake!


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> You should have banned them from the house


I wish I could!! HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I know but as a Type 1 that produces no insulin I would need to inject to cover the 5g carbs, I'm afraid I'm not willing to do that especially as I go to bed at 10pm x


ok Sorry K, Understand now


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 
B –
Kippers
L –
Early Lunch Cold before Rugby match.
Chicken with pickled onions, vine toms and beetroot
1 Bar Moser Roth 85%
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –  
Early dinner before I went to my Brothers
Chicken, steamed sprouts and mushrooms with OXO chicken gravy.
Before bed –
Chicken, Camembert Cheese, Olives with Garlic when back from Bro’s
Warm Alpro Roasted Almond with Bar of 85% Choc
About 1 litre of coffee.
0 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.


End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

Naughty dinner Thursday.
B: Cheese & Pancetta omelette
L: Home made low carb scotch egg with a mustard mayo dip.  May I add 'burnt' to this.  Left them in the oven for an hour.  Forgot.
D: Turkey, ham & mushroom pie, peas & chips
Pud: 2 choc biccy's.


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> WELL I've just done a bit of research for you, Asda and Morrisons do not do their own brand gravy pots and Tesco's are to be avoided info follows
> Made up as per 100ml
> Onion gravy pot - 6.1g carbs
> Beef gravy pot - 4.8g carbs
> Chicken and sage gravy pot - 4.9g carbs and finally
> Lamb and mint gravy pot - 5.7g carbs
> !!


Blimey, I didn't realise they'd be so high!  I haven't had them, but I had planned on using them when cooking meals.  Might have to think again.

Yesterday:
B: 1 fried egg on wholemeal toast, 2 slices of bacon
L: Coleslaw with chicken pieces, 35g of salted peanuts, packet of frazzles and 4 serrano and manchego rollitos (for a bit of posh!)
D: M&S Chicken Tikka Massala, with a vegetable samosa and onion bahji.  Probably should have only had one or the other, BG skyrocketed to 9.2 and I fell asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal edam, smoked Bavarian ham and Dijon mustard sandwich and a delightful small bar of chocolate that unfortunately cant be bought by itself (pic attached)
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts, onion gravy and 1 square 90%
After t - coffee  x


----------



## Martin Canty

BG running a little high right now, so....

B - Glass of Bone Broth
L - few slices of Deli meats (Blood & Tongue/Some kind of cracked pepper ham), There is a relatively new "German Deli" in town that's got some great meats which are not usually found in our local supermarkets
D - 6oz Top Sirloin Steak with Brussels Sprouts tossed in EVO & Nuked


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Scrambled egg on toast (wholemeal)
L- chicken and bacon roll with salad (wholemeal roll. Chelsea bun (sooo yummy but not to be repeated)
D- meatballs with fusilli wholemeal pasta. Banana with squirty cream

Might have a kiwi fruit in a bit. Or might have chocolate as just this minute discovered my inlaws are bringing the cat with them this weekend - doesn’t sound bad I realise but when you’ve just spent £161 on having your house deep cleaned (yesterday) it’s just a little annoying (add as many expletives as you can think of here!)... god I wish I could drink!!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Berries & LF Greek yogurt, all bran & skimmed milk, coffee
a few olives
L: Chicken butty on co-op Ancient grains bread, 2 boiled eggs, mullerlight Greek yogurt
Satsuma
T: Cod from the chippy & mushy peas
Currently enjoying a very nice cotes du Rhone


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 

B –
Smoked Salmon with a little Hollandaise , Prawns with a little mayo and mussels
L –
3 rashers Old fashioned cured bacon, 3 slices flaxseed bread, 2 fried eggs plus the 2 yokes left after making the flaxseed bread, 2 tbs Beans 
1 Bar Moser Roth 85%
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –  
Rare Rump steak, steamed sprouts, asparagus and tenderstem, ratatouille
Strawberries and thick cream.
Before bed –
Nowt

About 1 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.



End for today.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> yokes


Should read yolks, not yokes  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: Cajun chicken & cucumber sandwich (2 slices Burgen)
Snack: USN low sugar strawberry protein bar
D: Fathead pizza (3 slices)


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Should read yolks, not yokes  x


Well spotted haha


----------



## eggyg

Yesterday.
 Brekkie; Bacon and grilled tomato sandwich made with Burgen.
Lunch; 4 crackers with cheese.
Dinner; Well I had intended to make a chicken and leek pie, I use filo pastry so much lower in carbs. Firstly, Aldi didn’t have any leeks, what’s all that about, it’s a winter veg? Never mind, bought asparagus instead. Got home, cooked chicken, onions etc, made gravy. Got pastry out of fridge, opened it up and it was puff! Oh heck! Something in my subconscious made me pick up the wrong pastry. It was bloomin’ lovely, my insulin pen didn’t know what had hit it!


----------



## Beck S

B: Fried egg on wholemeal toast, two slices of bacon and two sausages
L: Lower Carb white sandwich with laughing cow cheese, corned beef, and salad cream.  Packet of Frazzles, a marmite cheese, 3 gherkins, and a pot of butterscotch Angel Delight.  Can of Tango Free.
D: Rump Steak with fried onions, peas, sweetcorns, and a tiny amount of potato lattice shapes.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich consisting of a slice of edam and a thin cut beef steak  and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked haddock, charlotte potatoes, petits pois with a blob of butter and 2 squares 90%
Currently - enjoying another coffee  x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg with toast
S- a poppadom
L- ham, cheese and coleslaw sandwich (wholemeal),cucumber, tomatoes & celery.
S- half slice Victoria sponge cake
D- spinach and feta pie with rocket salad, tomatoes and cucumber. Cheese & crackers. 
S- An almond shortcake biscuit & hot chocolate.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 
B –
Smoked Salmon with a little Hollandaise. A little cream cheese. Slice Flaxseed bread
L – Need to get my fibre intake up
Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and Raspberries.
1 Bar Moser Roth 85%
Mid afternoon –
2 slices Flax bread, the last of the Camembert Cheese and Olives with Garlic.
D –  
Rare Rump steak, buttered steamed asparagus and tenderstem, ratatouille
Strawberries and thick cream and melted Moser Roth.
Before bed –
Nowt,
About 1 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Watched an interesting programme last night on ITV Catch up All 4, I guess it was an old programme about the Atkins Diet, entitled "The Atkins Diet, Fat or Fiction" and Low Carb Diets.
The supporters and the detractors.
Some nutritionists decrying low carb and many celebs and research institutes supporting low carb diets.
The impact on the food industry is quite profound and in the USA many restaurants are offering low carb menus and the whole image of bread, chips etc is now very negative.
No mention of diabetes and the postive effects low carb can and does have.
One woman on there bitterly complaining how hard it was for her to follow low carb, something I just couldn't get my head around.  Very strange.
Mainly because she had to plan her meals in advance she found it difficult and depressing. At the same time she complaining about being overweight. Just didn't seem to want to put any effort into things.
She didn't want the hassle of counting carbs and thinking about what to eat. Basically wanted benefits without effort; lazy.
In a way, watching it made me feel as part of the mainstream in terms of counting carbs and of what and how I eat.
There are actually more people doing it than I thought and not from a diabetes perspective,

Ain't done me any harm so far.
No Pain, No Gain.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sounds like an interesting programme Vince.  The low carb deniers really don't know anything about low carbing, believing it's all meat & no veg.  Then go one about bad breath & fatigue.  Total myths.  Anyway, on to my yesterday's menu.

B: Left over slice of fathead pizza
L: Tuna mayo & gherkins in Lidl protein roll
D: Ham carbonara made with soy bean spaghetti. (Turned out really well.  Did tend to clump together, but good taste & texture).
Pud: 3 rum truffles.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Sounds like an interesting programme Vince.  The low carb deniers really don't know anything about low carbing, believing it's all meat & no veg.  Then go one about bad breath & fatigue.  Total myths.  Anyway, on to my yesterday's menu.


That was exactly the conclusion I came to Mark.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon roll
L: Chicken salad & glass of red in Cafe Rouge
T: In our newly opened local Turkish restaurant for my DDs birthday
 
Mitte kofte to start
 
Moussaka & they said rice but I think it was barley
 
& 3 of us shared a baklava 

All delicious.  We also managed to get through 2 bottles of Turkish red wine which was surprisingly good.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea
> B: Bacon roll
> L: Chicken salad & glass of red in Cafe Rouge
> T: In our newly opened local Turkish restaurant for my DDs birthday
> View attachment 6356
> Mitte kofte to start
> View attachment 6357
> Moussaka & they said rice but I think it was barley
> View attachment 6358
> & 3 of us shared a baklava
> 
> All delicious.  We also managed to get through 2 bottles of Turkish red wine which was surprisingly good.


FOOD PORN


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea
> B: Bacon roll
> L: Chicken salad & glass of red in Cafe Rouge
> T: In our newly opened local Turkish restaurant for my DDs birthday
> View attachment 6356
> Mitte kofte to start
> View attachment 6357
> Moussaka & they said rice but I think it was barley
> View attachment 6358
> & 3 of us shared a baklava
> 
> All delicious.  We also managed to get through 2 bottles of Turkish red wine which was surprisingly good.





Yum!!! Could murder a slice of that Baklava


----------



## Amigo

B - sausage sandwich in protein bread, tea

L - Home made lamb tagine, tablespoon noodles and rice, minted tomato, cucumber & onion and yoghurt  Raita. I poppadum

2 chocolate brazils

D - wholemeal sandwich with slice of beef, sliced gherkin & slice Gouda cheese, tea

Snack - salted caramel protein bar


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked streaky bacon sandwich, few raspberries and bar moser roth 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts and 1 square 90%
After t - coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Smoked Salmon with a little Hollandaise. A little cream cheese. Slice Flaxseed bread
> L – Need to get my fibre intake up
> Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and Raspberries.
> 1 Bar Moser Roth 85%
> Mid afternoon –
> 2 slices Flax bread, the last of the Camembert Cheese and Olives with Garlic.
> D –
> Rare Rump steak, buttered steamed asparagus and tenderstem, ratatouille
> Strawberries and thick cream and melted Moser Roth.
> Before bed –
> Nowt,
> About 1 litre of coffee.
> 2 Espressos
> Water with Lemon approx. 1 litre.
> 3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.
> 
> End for today.
> 
> ______________________________________________




Are you going to be able to source the Alpro Almond when you get back to Shanghai Vince? You seem to have really taken to it.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast
L- small ham and mustard baguette, salad, cucumber, tomatoes, mini stuffed peppers with ricotta, coleslaw, avocado, celery & a mini pork pie
D- out at a new pub - seafood pie and a mini dessert Eton mess
S- French fries and chocolate buttons (well will be)

I’m super hungry today!


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday
B: Jordan's Country Crisp cereal with semi-skimmed milk
L: Costa Chicken and Bacon toastie, two low-ish carb cocoa biscuits, and a latte.
D: 2 burgers (no bun), with some cheddar, feta, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, baby corn and coleslaw.  1 Lindor for afters.

Today
B: Newly discovered The Paleo Food Company, Cocoa and Hazlenut Grain Free Granola.  Pros, it's way lower in carbs than anything else I've seen, and it tastes good.  Cons, there's toasted coconut in there and the fat content is higher than normal stuff.  So it's a treat cereal, and not cheap!
L: Hovis Wholemeal Granary cheese and onion sandwich, packet of Wotsits
D: Turkey with lemon and thyme stuffing, carrots, runner beans, and two yorkies.  100ml of Chocolate and Hazlenut Oppo Ice Cream for dessert.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast, coffee.
L: 4 crackers & pate
T: Roast pork, 2 roast potatoes, cabbage, fine beans, gravy, 1 glass wine. 
Tea throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Are you going to be able to source the Alpro Almond when you get back to Shanghai Vince? You seem to have really taken to it.


I have a team of detectives on that job now @Amigo  So far they've drawn a blank.
Perhaps I maye be able to get it in HK or Taiwan. I do have to go to both of those places in April or May
I should add if I do find it or an equivalent it will probably cost the earth.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays 
B –
Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and Raspberries. 
2 Hours later I had 4 Rashers Bacon, 2 Fried Eggs, 2tbs Beans, 2 slices Flax bread buttered.
LOL 1 tin of Beans is lasting me 4 or 5 meals these days instead of the full tin I used to eat at 1 sitting.
My fridge is now full of little plastic containers full of part tins, packets etc.
L –
International buffet lunch with Family that was `&*££%^ expensive.
Yeah I was right:::: I ended up paying.
Actually was very nice
Indian , English, Italian, Chinese, Vegan most foods you could care to mention
I avoided anything I thought would be carb laden and stuck with various meats such as Tandoori and Tika Chicken, Lamb, Beef.  etc. I did allow myself some very small sweet treats at the end, some small cheesecakes. Did nothing to my levels. Everything in moderation.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –  
I cooked the pork loin steak I had prepared earlier with ginger and garlic. Had with some Dijon mustard but nothing else, wasn’t very hungry.
Before bed –
Nowt

About 1 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Sausage sarnie in Morrison's protein bread
L: Left over sausage & USN choc protein bar
D: Cottage pie made with suede, sweet potato & turnip mash.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal bread, smoked basa fillet and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - cod fillet baked with butter and Dijon mustard, charlotte potatoes, petits pois and 2 squares 90%
Just finished - another coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - full brekky with sausage, bacon, egg, tomatoes, mushrooms and 1 slice protein bread....lush! 

L - wasn’t so hungry so cup of tea and a sweet mince pie

D - Home made thick pork medallions done in honey & mustard sauce, 1 tablespoon rice, 2 new potatoes, carrots and spring greens

Snacks - to be decided but nothing too terrible!


----------



## Carolg

Today
B porridge
S- banana then satsuma later
L home made lentil soup, w/w yogurt. Pack of walkers baked crisps
S small square of carrot cake
T -keto pesto chicken, sprouts, coffee.
Bit reduction in coffee but had 3 glasses water

Managed 7963 steps  today without thinking or trying, probably because up n down to loo with extra water


----------



## scousebird

Today 

Tea
B: Berries & LF Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Sausage on a seedy roll, oxtail soup, berries & mullerlight Greek yogurt 
T: Gammon steak with mustard cauliflower cheese & 3 new spuds. 
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg and toast (wholemeal)
L- ham salad with coleslaw, cucumber, tomato, celery, mini peppers with ricotta, avocado, guacamole & a mini pork pie
S- half slice Bakewell tart & an almond biscuit
D- green Thai curry with Thai crackers (no rice). Chocolate mousse & squirty cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

Very difficult day yesterday.
Went into town for the first time since I came back.
Everywhere I looked there were food offers; cakes, pies, full English Breakfasts with toast and fried bread. My favourite artisan pie shop had to be ignored together with its wonderful different bread types, I AM A GOLD CARD MEMBER.
I suddenly became acutely aware of temptation literally everywhere.
Even though my levels are within the defined range, I want to keep them that way.
So I got the bus back home and had mussels, toms and an avocado lol.
Felt quite proud of that achievement and went and picked my car up from being valeted, then it promptly rained all over it.
I have developed a real fear of the unknown, foodwise, scary.
A kind of Fear of Carbs but not of food in general.

B –
Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and Raspberries. 
L –
Mussels, avocado, 3 vine Toms, a little full fat mayo
1 bar 85% Moser Roth
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Pork loin chop in garlic and ginger topped with Dijon mustard and German farmhouse pate with mushrooms, steamed sprouts, asparagus and tenderstem, the last of the ratatouille. Blackberries and double cream.
1 Bar Moser Roth Caramel which I noticed after I bought it was Milk Choc but only 14g per bar so I will use it. Hate waste
Before bed
Nowt
About 1 litre of coffee.
3 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 2 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with double cream & full fat milk
L: Salami & cheese toastie on Hovis low carb wholemeal
D: Steak & kidney casserole with carrots, swede & sweet potato
Pud: 4 rum truffles


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> Very difficult day yesterday.
> Went into town for the first time since I came back.
> Everywhere I looked there were food offers; cakes, pies, full English Breakfasts with toast and fried bread. My favourite artisan pie shop had to be ignored together with its wonderful different bread types, I AM A GOLD CARD MEMBER.
> I suddenly became acutely aware of temptation literally everywhere.
> Even though my levels are within the defined range, I want to keep them that way.
> So I got the bus back home and had mussels, toms and an avocado lol.
> Felt quite proud of that achievement and went and picked my car up from being valeted, then it promptly rained all over it.
> I have developed a real fear of the unknown, foodwise, scary.
> A kind of Fear of Carbs but not of food in general.
> 
> B –
> Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and Raspberries.
> L –
> Mussels, avocado, 3 vine Toms, a little full fat mayo
> 1 bar 85% Moser Roth
> Mid afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Pork loin chop in garlic and ginger topped with Dijon mustard and German farmhouse pate with mushrooms, steamed sprouts, asparagus and tenderstem, the last of the ratatouille. Blackberries and double cream.
> 1 Bar Moser Roth Caramel which I noticed after I bought it was Milk Choc but only 14g per bar so I will use it. Hate waste
> Before bed
> Nowt
> About 1 litre of coffee.
> 3 Espressos
> Water with Lemon approx. 2 litre.
> 3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.
> 
> End for today.
> 
> ______________________________________________


Vince, I can resist everything except temptation! Mr Eggy was given a pouch of Celebrations the other day and has had to hide it from me, I begged him to let me have one last night, 6 later....I felt sick and it really wasnt worth the high BGs I got later. Keep going you are doing great, but remember an occasional treat really won’t do you any harm in the long run. But not six Celebrations! Make it worth while.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> Very difficult day yesterday.
> Went into town for the first time since I came back.
> Everywhere I looked there were food offers; cakes, pies, full English Breakfasts with toast and fried bread. My favourite artisan pie shop had to be ignored together with its wonderful different bread types, I AM A GOLD CARD MEMBER.
> I suddenly became acutely aware of temptation literally everywhere.
> Even though my levels are within the defined range, I want to keep them that way.
> So I got the bus back home and had mussels, toms and an avocado lol.
> Felt quite proud of that achievement and went and picked my car up from being valeted, then it promptly rained all over it.
> I have developed a real fear of the unknown, foodwise, scary.
> A kind of Fear of Carbs but not of food in general.


I am totally the same.  I still stand in the middle of the Tesco bread section and just feel really down about all this great stuff I used to eat but now I can't touch.  Out of everything, I miss pastry so much - it's the only thing I really miss but I hate it.  And it's everywhere!  Everywhere you go just taunts you with amazing looking food that you can't eat, and no one seems to want to do anything about it.  Seems easier to be lactose intolerant or coeliac sometimes.  I didn't realise either how many food based companies/pages I followed on social media either.  Mostly it's easy to just carry on my day and get sad at all that, but occasionally it just winds up.



eggyg said:


> Vince, I can resist everything except temptation! Mr Eggy was given a pouch of Celebrations the other day and has had to hide it from me, I begged him to let me have one last night, 6 later....I felt sick and it really wasnt worth the high BGs I got later. Keep going you are doing great, but remember an occasional treat really won’t do you any harm in the long run. But not six Celebrations! Make it worth while.


I always had one of those eating habits where I couldn't stop at a normal portion, I always overate.  But I've surprised myself at how restrained I can be, particularly with chocolate.  I have a shoebox full of Lindor on the sofa with me, and I'm probably only eating one or two a week.  And I'm fine with that!  Yeah, an occasional treat is definitely fine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Beck S said:


> I am totally the same.  I still stand in the middle of the Tesco bread section and just feel really down about all this great stuff I used to eat but now I can't touch.  Out of everything, I miss pastry so much - it's the only thing I really miss but I hate it.  And it's everywhere!  Everywhere you go just taunts you with amazing looking food that you can't eat, and no one seems to want to do anything about it.  Seems easier to be lactose intolerant or coeliac sometimes.  I didn't realise either how many food based companies/pages I followed on social media either.  Mostly it's easy to just carry on my day and get sad at all that, but occasionally it just winds up.
> 
> 
> I always had one of those eating habits where I couldn't stop at a normal portion, I always overate.  But I've surprised myself at how restrained I can be, particularly with chocolate.  I have a shoebox full of Lindor on the sofa with me, and I'm probably only eating one or two a week.  And I'm fine with that!  Yeah, an occasional treat is definitely fine.


Some of the aisles in the supermarket make me cry.


----------



## eggyg

Beck S said:


> I am totally the same.  I still stand in the middle of the Tesco bread section and just feel really down about all this great stuff I used to eat but now I can't touch.  Out of everything, I miss pastry so much - it's the only thing I really miss but I hate it.  And it's everywhere!  Everywhere you go just taunts you with amazing looking food that you can't eat, and no one seems to want to do anything about it.  Seems easier to be lactose intolerant or coeliac sometimes.  I didn't realise either how many food based companies/pages I followed on social media either.  Mostly it's easy to just carry on my day and get sad at all that, but occasionally it just winds up.
> 
> 
> I always had one of those eating habits where I couldn't stop at a normal portion, I always overate.  But I've surprised myself at how restrained I can be, particularly with chocolate.  I have a shoebox full of Lindor on the sofa with me, and I'm probably only eating one or two a week.  And I'm fine with that!  Yeah, an occasional treat is definitely fine.


I miss pastry too. Loved a pasty or pie and do crave them, I now make virtually crustless quiches, I use a square tin, thinly rolled pastry and after it cooks and cools, I turn it out and cut all the edges away therefore just leaving a thin crust on bottom. Also use filo pastry for such as steak or chicken pie. Just crumple sheets of the filo pastry on top of chosen filling, brush with butter and cook. Fairly low carb, can’t remember off hand how many as don’t have any in to check.  I freeze any remaining sheets for next pie craving I get! 
BTW, well done for resisting the Lindor, I really couldn’t do it. Out of sight out of mind is my motto!


----------



## Vince_UK

It is the ruddy inconvenience.
I miss me pies and me mushy peas, fish 'n' chips, pizza, stotties stuffed with all the culinary wonders of the universe, stuff like that. My pie shop in Newcastle does the most wonderful lamb and mint pies in terrific French pasty. I am not joking when I say I was a Gold Card Member lol I bought so many different pies and cakes there I used to get them free when I was home.  A roast beef dinner with everything on in the Grainger Market for £5.90. I know yesterday I could have popped into an Italian or somewhere and had a steak or a chicken but I am eating so much steak at home it wouldn't be different. I did actually walk up to one or two restaurants and browsed the menus and thought "NO", all with mash, skins, fajitas or chips and it was to cold outside for salads.
Pies were my ambrosia when I am at home, I was always a food philistine . Me North East  broutins up ah reckon. I seem to be able to switch between the very best in dining and the real, gutsy homely stuff, spotted dick and custard, apple crumble, toad in the hole for instance lol
I do however, think I am eating very well these days and much more healthier.
Then I have to pinch myself and kick my subconscious into gear and say by not eating this wonderful cornucopia of delights that I am living healthier and wiser and for the best. 
I don't have this problem in China for some reason, the food I eat there is so varied and interesting just avoid the rice and noodles and dumplings.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> I am totally the same.  I still stand in the middle of the Tesco bread section and just feel really down about all this great stuff I used to eat but now I can't touch.  Out of everything, I miss pastry so much - it's the only thing I really miss but I hate it.  And it's everywhere!  Everywhere you go just taunts you with amazing looking food that you can't eat, and no one seems to want to do anything about it.  Seems easier to be lactose intolerant or coeliac sometimes.  I didn't realise either how many food based companies/pages I followed on social media either.  Mostly it's easy to just carry on my day and get sad at all that, but occasionally it just winds up.
> 
> 
> I always had one of those eating habits where I couldn't stop at a normal portion, I always overate.  But I've surprised myself at how restrained I can be, particularly with chocolate.  I have a shoebox full of Lindor on the sofa with me, and I'm probably only eating one or two a week.  And I'm fine with that!  Yeah, an occasional treat is definitely fine.


Exactly Beck S
I could never define a normal portion either lol I am however surprsing myself at my resistance to tons of chocolate and no cakes at the moment.


----------



## MikeTurin

Back on track - After Christmas I gained 4 kg ... bummer ...
B: Greek yogurt, cocoa powder and nuts, and rye-bread with tea 
L: mixed salad(pre made) and some ham
D: mixed salad(DIY), diced cauliflower with Bologna sauce and an orange
Dr: two glasses of Nebbiolo wine


----------



## Beck S

eggyg said:


> I miss pastry too. Loved a pasty or pie and do crave them, I now make virtually crustless quiches, I use a square tin, thinly rolled pastry and after it cooks and cools, I turn it out and cut all the edges away therefore just leaving a thin crust on bottom. Also use filo pastry for such as steak or chicken pie. Just crumple sheets of the filo pastry on top of chosen filling, brush with butter and cook. Fairly low carb, can’t remember off hand how many as don’t have any in to check.  I freeze any remaining sheets for next pie craving I get!
> BTW, well done for resisting the Lindor, I really couldn’t do it. Out of sight out of mind is my motto!


I remember you mentioning filo pastry the other day, I'm going to have to try it out.

Vince, it's all that comfort food, particularly at this time of year when its cold out.  Pie and mash, jacket potatoes, toad in the hole.  It's difficult to replace.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> I remember you mentioning filo pastry the other day, I'm going to have to try it out.
> 
> Vince, it's all that comfort food, particularly at this time of year when its cold out.  Pie and mash, jacket potatoes, toad in the hole.  It's difficult to replace.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


>


Never mind.  One day...

On the plus side, I've found a new bread that doesn't seem to affect me.  Went to Sainsburys for the shop last week but they don't do the Hovis Lower Carb.  Examined all the bread and picked up Hovis' Wholemeal Granary loaf - high in fibre which I thought might be helpful.  Finally got round to testing it after my sandwich this lunchtime, and I was 8.2 beforehand (too much sugar in my morning coffee) and was 6.4 two hours after.  This makes me very happy.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Never mind.  One day...
> 
> On the plus side, I've found a new bread that doesn't seem to affect me.  Went to Sainsburys for the shop last week but they don't do the Hovis Lower Carb.  Examined all the bread and picked up Hovis' Wholemeal Granary loaf - high in fibre which I thought might be helpful.  Finally got round to testing it after my sandwich this lunchtime, and I was 8.2 beforehand (too much sugar in my morning coffee) and was 6.4 two hours after.  This makes me very happy.


Thanks for the heads up Beck S  Will go find that lol
Got to have somethig for my bacon, egg and sausage sandwiches.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks for the heads up Beck S  Will go find that lol
> Got to have somethig for my bacon, egg and sausage sandwiches.


Hope its good for you. I like the Lower Carb bread, but it's ever so slightly not right. This at least tastes like proper bread.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, coffee
later than usual - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and edam sandwich and a lotus
later than usual - coffee
T - chicken breast, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts, gravy and a square 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Berries & LF Greek yogurt, bacon and some fried leftover cabbage, water.
L: Egg mayo butty on oatmeal bread , berries & mullerlight Greek yogurt
T: Bolognese with wholemeal spaghetti & a very thin slice of DDs birthday cake to finish it off. 
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have just been to Tesco's

Who eats 1/5th of an Easter Egg?

Eat 5 maybe but not 1/5th
Depression starting


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- fried egg on toast 
L- sausage gnocchi with kale & green beans. Banana and squirty cream
D- ham salad - with baby gem, rocket, carrot, cucumber, celery, tomatoes, avocado, ham, small amount of grated cheese, some guacamole & mayonnaise. French fries. Weight watchers vanilla yoghurt.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I have just been to Tesco's
> 
> Who eats 1/5th of an Easter Egg?
> 
> Eat 5 maybe but not 1/5th
> Depression starting
> 
> View attachment 6373 View attachment 6374 View attachment 6375



4 of us will pop round and help you out with the chocolate egg Vince. Get the kettle on!


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice Tesco protein bread toasted (I prefer the Morrison’s bread)

L - bacon sandwich on wholemeal, latte, 4 pieces Green & Black milk chocolate 

D - wait for it....steak and kidney pudding (only ate half, didn’t like it but son did), 6 chips, peas, broccoli, gravy

Snacks - 3 chocolate brazils


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> 4 of us will pop round and help you out with the chocolate egg Vince. Get the kettle on!



It's all MINE , MINE I tell you, MINE, MINE, MINE so THERE!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice Tesco protein bread toasted (I prefer the Morrison’s bread)
> 
> L - bacon sandwich on wholemeal, latte, 4 pieces Green & Black milk chocolate
> 
> D - wait for it....steak and kidney pudding (only ate half, didn’t like it but son did), 6 chips, peas, broccoli, gravy
> 
> Snacks - 3 chocolate brazils


@Amigo 
You evil temptress
Cruella deville personified
Steak and Kidney Pudding 
AND
Chocolate Brazils.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> You evil temptress
> Cruella deville personified
> Steak and Kidney Pudding
> AND
> Chocolate Brazils.



I know I know, I’m a Honey Monster with diabetes whose after your Easter Egg!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I know I know, I’m a Honey Monster with diabetes whose after your Easter Egg!


I will swap it for steak and kidney pudding made with real beef suet


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
6.30 am  Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and blackberries and a sprinkling of ground flaxseed.
2 hours later
4 rashers bacon, 2 fried eggs plus the *YOLKS* left after making flaxseed bread, 2 slices buttered flax bread.
I put walnuts in the flax bread really quite nice.
Just mixed them in at the end before baking. 
L –
Sicilian ham, vine toms, 2 slices flax bread covered with cream cheese, pickled onions, olives and garlic, beetroot and a little Dijon mustard, mushroom pate.
1 bar Moser Roth Sour Cherry and Chilli choc. Love this.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Lamb shank in mint gravy, steamed sprouts, asparagus, sliced mushrooms and tenderstem, 80g of Morrisons swede mash, well not exactly mashed.
Raspberries and double cream.
Bar of Moser Roth 85% dark.
Before bed
Nowt

About 1 litre of coffee.
3 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on low carb muffin
L: 9 bar
D: pastry free chicken, ham & leek pie (!), sprouts roasted with bacon lardons & broccoli
Pud: Green & Blacks 70% individual choccy bar


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> I have just been to Tesco's
> 
> Who eats 1/5th of an Easter Egg?
> 
> Eat 5 maybe but not 1/5th
> Depression starting


Ah, the flipping portion sizes!!!  I hate them.  Like, nobody really eats 45g of cereal in the morning, surely.  There's nothing in my bowl!  And another thing, I'm no good at guestimating what that portion size should look like.

Yesterday:
B: 1 Fried egg on wholemeal toast, 3 rashers of bacon (it was a 3 bacon day)
L: Hovis Wholemeal Seeded, Laughing Cow, corned beef and salad cream sandwich.  Small side salad of cherry tomatoes, cucumber, baby corn and some feta.  Packet of Wotsits
D: Fish finger sandwich.  Mmm...


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> D: Fish finger sandwich.  Mmm...


 Used
to Love those Beck S


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> Used
> to Love those Beck S


It probably wasn't the best thing I could have had, but it was amazing and I don't care


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> It probably wasn't the best thing I could have had, but it was amazing and I don't care


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> plus the *YOLKS*


Well done my friend!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B  - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal gouda and smoked Bavarian ham sandwich, few raspberries and bar moser roth 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts and a square 90%
Just finished - coffee  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Beck S said:


> Ah, the flipping portion sizes!!!  I hate them.  Like, nobody really eats 45g of cereal in the morning, surely.  There's nothing in my bowl!  And another thing, I'm no good at guestimating what that portion size should look like.


I did once weigh out 45g of cereal.  I could still see the bottom of the bowl.  Even when I use to have those little variety packs, I always had two.


----------



## Vince_UK

I weigh out my All-Bran daily 40g, Looks a pittling litte amount, bulks out when it soaks the milk up, I cannot eat it any other way.  I weigh out my berries and sprouts but eveyrthing else--------no way lol.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- fried egg on toast (wholemeal)
S- Ginger & Lemon Tea
L- Chicken Ceasar Salad sandwich (wholemeal), few crisps and salad
S- Mini pork pie
D- cottage pie, peas & sweetcorn. Aero chocolate mousse with squirty cream.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Aero chocolate mousse with squirty cream.


you and your squirty cream! LOL  x


----------



## Kaylz

Oh @Vince_UK and @Mark Parrott I would love the life of not having to weigh everything that passed my lips! LOL x


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> you and your squirty cream! LOL  x



I’m slightly obsessed at the min - but it’s low calorie!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, mushroom omelette, milky coffee.
L: Prawn & marie rose sauce butty on seeded bread (local pub) and a couple of onion rings, sneaky glass of red 
T: Slow cooker roast chicken, roast baby spuds, sprouts & gravy, glass of chardonnay.
Tea during the day


----------



## Beck S

Mark Parrott said:


> I did once weigh out 45g of cereal.  I could still see the bottom of the bowl.  Even when I use to have those little variety packs, I always had two.


I always weigh it now, but can't get over the paultry amount and how it just swims freely in the milk


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> I weigh out my All-Bran daily 40g


So do I when I have it.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
6.30 am  Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and raspberries and a sprinkling of ground flaxseed.
2 hours later
4 rashers bacon, 2 fried eggs, 2 slices buttered flax bread.
L –
2 slices flax bread with cream cheese, prawns, avocado, Hellmans mayo
1 bar Moser Roth Sour Cherry and Chilli choc. Love this.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Very rare Flatiron steak coated with Dijon mustard, steamed asparagus, sprouts and sliced mushrooms.
Strawberries and double cream.
Bar of Moser Roth sour cherry and chilli.
Before bed
Nowt

About 1 litre of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

I need to get back to Shanghai I am eating far too much here lol.



End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday was a bad day

B: One fried egg on wholemeal toast, 3 rashers of bacon
L: Small portion of coleslaw and chicken pieces, wholemeal granary sandwich with laughing cow and corned beef, packet of Wotsits.
One piece of chocolate cake when I got home
D: Steak and chips in the pub.  Told myself I wasn't going to eat the chips, but I did eat a fair few of them.  Didn't measure last night, just in case.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Gook (An attempt at low carb porridge made with coconut flour & ground linseed.  Actually tasted ok but texture was digusting!
L: 2 hot & spicy sausages from Tesco deli counter & 3 chicken tikka bites.  Sausages are 8g carb each & butes are 3.5g each.  Quite a lot but managed a 6.4.
D: Cod loin marinated in Garam Massala with savoury cauli rice.
Pud: 1 small Green & Blacks Ginger choc bar.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal gouda and smoked Bavarian ham sandwich and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked haddock fillet, charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee  x


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 slices of protein bread toasted, tea

Mid-morning - 2 jammie dodgers with my coffee

L out - small all day breakfast, tea 

D - Home made cream peppered chicken & home made savoury rice which is more veg than rice 

Only eating very small portions at the moment as my spleen is swollen and it hurts afterwards

May have a couple of plain biscuits with my cuppa later


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo 
Wishing you the very best Amigo and hope you're feeling better soon.
I will keep a choccy egg for you


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> Wishing you the very best Amigo and hope you're feeling better soon.
> I will keep a choccy egg for you



That’s very kind of you Vince...and not just a 1/5 of an egg!  Actually, at the moment that’s probably all I could manage without discomfort!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> That’s very kind of you Vince...and not just a 1/5 of an egg!  Actually, at the moment that’s probably all I could manage without discomfort!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- scrambled egg & toast (wholemeal - 1 slice)
L- ham sandwich (brown) and 5 cocktail sausages - at a wake. I did well to resist everything else.
D- some calamari, 1 chicken strip, courgette fries, broccoli, chicken in breadcrumbs and mushroom sauce (all at ask), handful of chocolate covered honeycomb.

Restriction on carbs means I’m eating less which I think(?) is a good thing - but in third trimester I thought I was supposed to up calories... who knows!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs
L: Chicken & sweetcorn butty on pumpkin & sunflower seed bread, LF babybel, nectarine & a few cherries
T: Liver, bacon, onions, 2 tbsp root veg mash & gravy.  2 G&Ts
tea & coffee during the day


----------



## Amigo

I confess I have to add a couple of brandy and diet cokes to my daily intake. Well wouldn’t you in my situation!  Oh and some protein nuts, zesty lime and chilli flavour. Nice too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I confess I have to add a couple of brandy and diet cokes to my daily intake. Well wouldn’t you in my situation!  Oh and some protein nuts, zesty lime and chilli flavour. Nice too.


Yup


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> T: Liver, bacon, onions, 2 tbsp root veg mash & gravy.  2 G&Ts
> tea & coffee during the day


LIve and Bacon now that is what I call warming winter food, delicious stuff


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
7.15 am  Smoked salmon, avocado, piccolo toms and a little Hollandaise.
Thought I would start the day low carb.
9.30 am Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and raspberries and a sprinkling of ground flaxseed.
L –
2 Pork sausage, 2 fried eggs, 2tb Beans, 2 slices buttered flax bread and some fried sliced mushrooms.
1 bar of sour cherry and chilli
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Rare  Sirloin steak, topped with farmhouse mushroom pate , steamed buttered asparagus.
I melted a bar of Moser Roth 85% and stirred it into some double cream poured that over strawberries, made a delicious chocolate cream. I need let the chocolate melt a little longer next time I think.
Before bed
Bar of Moser Roth caramel and a glass of Alpro

About 1.5 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> 7.15 am  Smoked salmon, avocado, piccolo toms and a little Hollandaise.
> Thought I would start the day low carb.
> 9.30 am Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro and raspberries and a sprinkling of ground flaxseed.
> L –
> 2 Pork sausage, 2 fried eggs, 2tb Beans, 2 slices buttered flax bread and some fried sliced mushrooms.
> 1 bar of sour cherry and chilli
> Mid afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Rare  Sirloin steak, topped with farmhouse mushroom pate , steamed buttered asparagus.
> I melted a bar of Moser Roth 85% and stirred it into some double cream poured that over strawberries, made a delicious chocolate cream. I need let the chocolate melt a little longer next time I think.
> Before bed
> Bar of Moser Roth caramel and a glass of Alpro
> 
> About 1.5 litre of coffee.
> 2 Espressos
> Water with Lime approx. 1 litre.
> 2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.
> 
> End for today.
> 
> ______________________________________________




I bet there’s a case full of Moser Roth going back to China with you Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I bet there’s a case full of Moser Roth going back to China with you Vince!


 SSHHHHHHHHhhhh! Secret....... I will get arrested for Choccie smuggling


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I bet there’s a case full of Moser Roth going back to China with you Vince!


Actually @Amigo go you should see what I do take back lol the strangest things from Vitamin C tablets which cost an absolute fortune there to Ariel washing liquid.  Laundry detergents there is total rubbish, and kilos of coffee again out there 250 grm coffee costs around £10 equivalent and I drink a lot. One day they will stop me at customs and then I will be in big trouble. My strategy is to follow Chinese tourists or "off whites"  wiith a lot of suitcases through the  customs as they always get stopped and that gives me a chance to walk calmly past and go PHEW!!! lol
There is never clothes in my suitcases.


----------



## AJLang

Breakfast: Diet Coke
Lunch: 2 Cornish wafers with butter and spreadable St Augur cheese
Mid afternoin: Chocolate chip cookie
Dinner: Slice of Spanish tortilla made with eggs, Charlotte potatoes, mushrooms, onions, red peppers and asaparagus (25g carbs)
Drinks: Diet Coke and alcohol-free lager with sugar free lime cordial.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Naughty Thursday at my Bruv's was not really that naughty.
B: Irish Porridge oats (soaked in milk overnight) with double cream, nuts, seeds, berries & cinnamon.
L: 2 Frittata muffins & a Nature Valley protein bar
D: Cottage pie (with real potato mash) topped with Mexican cheese
Pud: 2 choccy biscuits.  He forgot to buy pudding
Evening drinks:
Pint of lager
2 glasses of red wine
2 glasses of white wine
3 glasses of Bailey's
That lot should cancel out the potato.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am going to  make a Balti beef curry tomorrow in the slow cooker. Sherwoods Balti sauce 6.7 gr carbs per 105g portion and there are 4 portions in the jar. My theory is if I just eat the beef and very little sauce it should be ok. I also bought some Cauliflower rice from Aldi to try with it.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I am going to  make a Balti beef curry tomorrow in the slow cooker. Sherwoods Balti sauce 6.7 gr carbs per 105g portion and there are 4 portions in the jar. My theory is if I just eat the beef and very little sauce it should be ok. I also bought some Cauliflower rice from Aldi to try with it.


Pics of the cauliflower rice please?
I like the look of it and some Tesco's sell them frozen in 4 separate steam bag portions in a pack BUT as usual mines doesn't! Also found out today when my granddad brought the shopping back that they've changed my bread packaging and somehow reduced the carbs by 0.2g but increased the protein lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Pics of the cauliflower rice please?
> I like the look of it and some Tesco's sell them frozen in 4 separate steam bag portions in a pack BUT as usual mines doesn't! Also found out today when my granddad brought the shopping back that they've changed my bread packaging and somehow reduced the carbs by 0.2g but increased the protein lol xx


Yes Ma'am
Gve me a few moments please.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yes Ma'am
> Gve me a few moments please.


Doesn't have to be done right now my dear, just whenever you can!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Pics of the cauliflower rice please?
> I like the look of it and some Tesco's sell them frozen in 4 separate steam bag portions in a pack BUT as usual mines doesn't! Also found out today when my granddad brought the shopping back that they've changed my bread packaging and somehow reduced the carbs by 0.2g but increased the protein lol xx


Well I hav etaken the photos but they haven't uploaded to the iCloud yet. I had this problem yesterday
I will send another way


----------



## Vince_UK

At last


----------



## Vince_UK

Found these in Tesco yesterday. I guess people already know about them and I am behind the times as usual. Cue @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK the Alpro ones have been around for a good while, as you can see yourself the Breyer's ones are recent and they have also added a brand called Halo Top to their range too although I don't see it there it may appear soon, here's a link to the Halo Top one they have on their website
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/299443317
x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK the Alpro ones have been around for a good while, as you can see yourself the Breyer's ones are recent and they have also added a brand called Halo Top to their range too although I don't see it there it may appear soon, here's a link to the Halo Top one they have on their website
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/299443317
> x


They had the Halo on sale also but I knew people here already had metioned that. Halo is half the price of the Breyers at the moment £2.5 v £5 per tub


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> They had the Halo on sale also but I knew people here already had metioned that. Halo is half the price of the Breyers at the moment £2.5 v £5 per tub


I haven't seen halo top mentioned? Most folk on here talk about the Oppo x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Beck S  did
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/halo-top-ice-cream.70136/


OMG you are slipping


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> OMG you are slipping


I'm not slipping, just don't always check 'new posts' and don't pay attention when it comes to ice cream as although I used to love it, I haven't had the courage to have any so no point reading it and getting myself down because I cant have it
 xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a knob of butter (don't question it, it was actually rather nice) and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked haddock fillet sandwich and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak (that wasn't very thin cut but I'm certainly not complaining! ) charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
just finished - coffee  x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- fried egg on toast (wholemeal x1)
L- ham salad - baby gem, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, carrots, guacamole, coleslaw, ham, grated cheddar, avocado. Pack of frazzles and a mini pork pie.
D- sausages, potato waffles (x2), tenderstem brocolli, a little bbq sauce (ate with my son tonight hence why it's so early)
S- later will have a weight watchers vanilla yoghurt and a kiwi fruit or some other fruit. @Kaylz - might add a little squirty cream .


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> @Kaylz - might add a little squirty cream .


You my dear are a fibber! It's not a 'might' it's an I definitely will!! LOL  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> D - wholemeal smoked haddock fillet sandwich



Ooh, that sounds nice.  I've never thought of putting fish in a sandwich that wasn't a fish finger.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Ooh, that sounds nice.  I've never thought of putting fish in a sandwich that wasn't a fish finger.


I used to make pie sandwiches with tomato sauce lol How gross can one get.


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> I used to make pie sandwiches with tomato sauce lol How gross can one get.


Yes, definitely gross, even though I love pies but I know someone who had mash potato and tomato sauce sandwiches! Yuk yuk yuk!!! PS I do hate tomato sauce so that may have a bearing on the multiple yuks!


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Ooh, that sounds nice.  I've never thought of putting fish in a sandwich that wasn't a fish finger.


It's really nice! Give it a go! 


Vince_UK said:


> I used to make pie sandwiches with tomato sauce lol How gross can one get.


Yep been there done that, not with the tomato sauce but couldnae beat an onion pie piece! 


eggyg said:


> Yes, definitely gross, even though I love pies but I know someone who had mash potato and tomato sauce sandwiches! Yuk yuk yuk!!! PS I do hate tomato sauce so that may have a bearing on the multiple yuks!


Also been there and done that but fry the mashed potato first lol 
x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
8.00 am Bowl of “ala Ditto” with Alpro a sprinkling of ground flaxseed.
Smoked Mackerel and piccolo toms.
L –
2 Pork sausages, 2 fried eggs, 2tb Beans, and 3 rashers of oak and beechwood smoked back bacon.
1 bar of sour cherry and chilli
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Rare Sirloin steak, topped with farmhouse mushroom pate , steamed buttered asparagus, 2 small sweet peppers.
Blackberries and double cream.
Bar of Moser Roth caramel and a glass of Alpro
Before Bed-
Calabria ham with a little cheddar cheese with chilli and 2 piccolo toms.

About 1.5 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1.5 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.


End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> You my dear are a fibber! It's not a 'might' it's an I definitely will!! LOL  x



Turns out you were right haha! But I didn’t have a yoghurt just a banana with squirty cream - it’s just so yummy and feels really naughty


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Turns out you were right haha! But I didn’t have a yoghurt just a banana with squirty cream - it’s just so yummy and feels really naughty


I knew I would be right! Haha, never been a big fan myself however when it comes to double cream I can spoon that stuff out the tub! LOL
As long as you and baby are enjoying it!  x


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK hope @Ditto is ok as haven't seen her around for a while again x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK hope @Ditto is ok as haven't seen her around for a while again x


Was actually thinking that myself just yesterday. A little worried to be honest but don't know how to find out


----------



## Vince_UK

@Ditto 
Are you ok @Ditto ? We are missing you


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Was actually thinking that myself just yesterday. A little worried to be honest but don't know how to find out


It happens every so often, I know she sometimes has connection issues so hopefully that's all it is again, glad I'm not the only one who notices people go AWOL lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> It happens every so often, I know she sometimes has connection issues so hopefully that's all it is again, glad I'm not the only one who notices people go AWOL lol x


I really like her posts, so humourous, honest and entertaining. I always chuckle when I read them. She has a wry sense of humour.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I really like her posts, so humourous, honest and entertaining. I always chuckle when I read them. She has a wry sense of humour.


Sorry was trying to find out if the football was on the radio or anything today, big game in the Scottish 4th round, Brechin City are heading to Glasgow to take on Celtic! dilemma is I'm a Brechiner but a Celtic fan! LOL
I'm sure she'll be back with us soon  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Ah!!!
 haha so a latent  Scottish Football Hooligan also, Hmmmm make note VInce. Always be polite to @Kaylz and watch the typos.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Ah!!!
> haha so a latent  Scottish Football Hooligan also, Hmmmm make note VInce. Always be polite to @Kaylz and watch the typos.


I prefer rugby though, haven't ever been to a rugby match and haven't been to a Celtic match in nearly 10 years! My dad offered to take me today but it's far too cold and he just huffs and leaves early anyway if things aren't going his way, and god knows what that would be today as he's a Celtic fan too but said if he went he'd be sitting in the Brechin supporters, which to me is a bit risky as he's not a well liked Brechiner! Haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I prefer rugby though, haven't ever been to a rugby match and haven't been to a Celtic match in nearly 10 years! My dad offered to take me today but it's far too cold and he just huffs and leaves early anyway if things aren't going his way, and god knows what that would be today as he's a Celtic fan too but said if he went he'd be sitting in the Brechin supporters, which to me is a bit risky as he's not a well liked Brechiner! Haha x


LOL
My 3rd Grandson place for the under 18's county team here and is studying sports at the Falcon Newcastle Academy. It is around 2 kms walk from my home so I often get dragged there lol. IF his tea looses OMG big huff and sulk for days hehe.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> LOL
> My 3rd Grandson place for the under 18's county team here and is studying sports at the Falcon Newcastle Academy. It is around 2 kms walk from my home so I often get dragged there lol. IF his tea looses OMG big huff and sulk for days hehe.


Yeah I remember seeing you mention it a few times in the what have you done today thread
I took PE as a standard grade at high school, was the only female to stick with it for the 2 years, I would've loved to have given rugby a go but girls aren't allowed to due to our pelvis not being fully developed etc, disappointing really, I was bigger back then so would've managed better than I would now that's for sure!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I remember seeing you mention it a few times in the what have you done today thread
> I took PE as a standard grade at high school, was the only female to stick with it for the 2 years, I would've loved to have given rugby a go but girls aren't allowed to due to our pelvis not being fully developed etc, disappointing really, I was bigger back then so would've managed better than I would now that's for sure!  x


Plus girls are more aggressive lol oops. There will be something else for you I am sure one day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Pics of the cauliflower rice please?
> I like the look of it and some Tesco's sell them frozen in 4 separate steam bag portions in a pack BUT as usual mines doesn't! Also found out today when my granddad brought the shopping back that they've changed my bread packaging and somehow reduced the carbs by 0.2g but increased the protein lol xx


@Kaylz 
Just had the cauliflower rice with my Balti beef curry
It is actually very nice and so easy to do
I ate most of the carton which is only 5gr carbs
I am off later to get some more for the rest of the Balti that I have left.


----------



## Aline Taylor

hi there, i'm new and reading your replies is answering some questions, so thank you.  I need to lose weight as well as stabilise my blood sugar (type 2).  Can anyone recommend some kind of energy bar to keep in my handbag? my diabetic nurse said i need to do that in order to avoid any sudden drops in blood sugar level, but as i am trying to lose weight as well i'm not sure what to buy).   I'm surprised to see bread being mentioned, i thought that bread, potatoes, pasta and rice were not allowed to me? Yesterday I had :-

breakfast - porridge (not sure if this is allowed?)
lunch - salad of lettuce, cucumber, pickled gherkin, ham
dinner - roast chicken and a huge mushroom stuffed with cheese and diced vegetables. 
snacks - mango pieces, a boiled egg and 2 sugar free yoghurts
drinks - 2 litres of water.

I did a huge shop of vegetables and meat but avoided the obvious carbs (a big change for me, before this i was eating meat only once a week but eating lots of potatoes and rice). 

At the moment i feel sick often (possibly meds side effects?) but i understand i have to eat little and often so its a struggle.  

Now i'm going to throw myself into this message board and read back over what everyone does, so interesting.  thank you


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> Just had the cauliflower rice with my Balti beef curry
> It is actually very nice and so easy to do
> I ate most of the carton which is only 5gr carbs
> I am off later to get some more for the rest of the Balti that I have left.


Glad to hear it was nice Vince, might get my supplier to pick some up for me lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Aline Taylor said:


> hi there, i'm new and reading your replies is answering some questions, so thank you.  I need to lose weight as well as stabilise my blood sugar (type 2).  Can anyone recommend some kind of energy bar to keep in my handbag? my diabetic nurse said i need to do that in order to avoid any sudden drops in blood sugar level, but as i am trying to lose weight as well i'm not sure what to buy).   I'm surprised to see bread being mentioned, i thought that bread, potatoes, pasta and rice were not allowed to me? Yesterday I had :-
> 
> breakfast - porridge (not sure if this is allowed?)
> lunch - salad of lettuce, cucumber, pickled gherkin, ham
> dinner - roast chicken and a huge mushroom stuffed with cheese and diced vegetables.
> snacks - mango pieces, a boiled egg and 2 sugar free yoghurts
> drinks - 2 litres of water.
> 
> I did a huge shop of vegetables and meat but avoided the obvious carbs (a big change for me, before this i was eating meat only once a week but eating lots of potatoes and rice).
> 
> At the moment i feel sick often (possibly meds side effects?) but i understand i have to eat little and often so its a struggle.
> 
> Now i'm going to throw myself into this message board and read back over what everyone does, so interesting.  thank you


What medication are you on?
'Energy bars' are more likely to be full of sugar, would a 'protein bar' be suitable? If so Nature Valley do a range of protein bars that are under 10g carbs per bar, quite a few of the members here eat them
As for bread, some people can tolerate it, others cant, wholemeal is better than white, protein bread seems a good option for some and hovis now do a lower carb bread available in white, wholemeal and seeded at under 10g carb per slice, also quite a few members use Burgen as its lower carb and full of seeds so slows things down
Do you test your blood sugar? A good indication to see whether a food 'works' for you is to test before eating, then again 2 hours after, you are looking for a rise of no more than 2-3mmol ideally
Think I've covered everything you mentioned there but if not just let me know!
OH and hi welcome to the forum! 
xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Aline Taylor said:


> hi there, i'm new and reading your replies is answering some questions, so thank you.  I need to lose weight as well as stabilise my blood sugar (type 2).  Can anyone recommend some kind of energy bar to keep in my handbag? my diabetic nurse said i need to do that in order to avoid any sudden drops in blood sugar level, but as i am trying to lose weight as well i'm not sure what to buy).   I'm surprised to see bread being mentioned, i thought that bread, potatoes, pasta and rice were not allowed to me? Yesterday I had :-
> 
> breakfast - porridge (not sure if this is allowed?)
> lunch - salad of lettuce, cucumber, pickled gherkin, ham
> dinner - roast chicken and a huge mushroom stuffed with cheese and diced vegetables.
> snacks - mango pieces, a boiled egg and 2 sugar free yoghurts
> drinks - 2 litres of water.
> 
> I did a huge shop of vegetables and meat but avoided the obvious carbs (a big change for me, before this i was eating meat only once a week but eating lots of potatoes and rice).
> 
> At the moment i feel sick often (possibly meds side effects?) but i understand i have to eat little and often so its a struggle.
> 
> Now i'm going to throw myself into this message board and read back over what everyone does, so interesting.  thank you


Welcome @Aline Taylor 
Lots of good advice on the thread re. eating. I find it a godsend to be honest. everyone is different and people react to different food in different ways. It is very much trial and error but there some excellent pointers here.
Any questios just ask, everyone will help where they can, you are never alone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Aline Taylor said:


> hi there, i'm new and reading your replies is answering some questions, so thank you.  I need to lose weight as well as stabilise my blood sugar (type 2).  Can anyone recommend some kind of energy bar to keep in my handbag? my diabetic nurse said i need to do that in order to avoid any sudden drops in blood sugar level, but as i am trying to lose weight as well i'm not sure what to buy).   I'm surprised to see bread being mentioned, i thought that bread, potatoes, pasta and rice were not allowed to me? Yesterday I had :-
> 
> breakfast - porridge (not sure if this is allowed?)
> lunch - salad of lettuce, cucumber, pickled gherkin, ham
> dinner - roast chicken and a huge mushroom stuffed with cheese and diced vegetables.
> snacks - mango pieces, a boiled egg and 2 sugar free yoghurts
> drinks - 2 litres of water.
> 
> I did a huge shop of vegetables and meat but avoided the obvious carbs (a big change for me, before this i was eating meat only once a week but eating lots of potatoes and rice).
> 
> At the moment i feel sick often (possibly meds side effects?) but i understand i have to eat little and often so its a struggle.
> 
> Now i'm going to throw myself into this message board and read back over what everyone does, so interesting.  thank you


Hi Aline.  What we can eat really depends on the individual.  In general, carbs should be kept low, but we are all different & can tolerate different things.  People on insulin can generally eat more carbs as they can calculate how much insulin they need to inject to cover it,  People on tablets or just diet & exercise need to be more careful.  Most people on here that eat bread tend to go for the lower carb options such as Burgen Soya & Linseed or some of the high protein loaves such as Hovis or Warburtons.  As for Porridge, this is a funny one.  Some can tolerlate it, some can't.  Testing your own blood sugars using a meter is the only way to find out.  Your meals look generally pretty good, though mango has a lot of sugar in it.  I tend to stick to berries which are lower in sugar.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Aline Taylor 
I was told that Mangos are definitely not a good idea but as @Mark Parrott quite rightly states, everyone is different. I would avoid them for the time being and I adore Mangos. Papaya are supposedly fine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with milk & double cream
L: Steak & cheese on 9 grain from Subway (I know, v. naughty!)
D: Meatballs stuffed with feta & ratatouile
Pud: 1 bar Moser Roth white Mousse au Chocolate.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 2 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, nuts & seeds with milk & double cream
> L: Steak & cheese on 9 grain from Subway (I know, v. naughty!)
> D: Meatballs stuffed with feta & ratatouile
> Pud: 1 bar Moser Roth white Mousse au Chocolate.


I am going to try and have a Moser Roth free day today but not promising lol


----------



## Aline Taylor

Kaylz said:


> What medication are you on?
> 'Energy bars' are more likely to be full of sugar, would a 'protein bar' be suitable? If so Nature Valley do a range of protein bars that are under 10g carbs per bar, quite a few of the members here eat them
> As for bread, some people can tolerate it, others cant, wholemeal is better than white, protein bread seems a good option for some and hovis now do a lower carb bread available in white, wholemeal and seeded at under 10g carb per slice, also quite a few members use Burgen as its lower carb and full of seeds so slows things down
> Do you test your blood sugar? A good indication to see whether a food 'works' for you is to test before eating, then again 2 hours after, you are looking for a rise of no more than 2-3mmol ideally
> Think I've covered everything you mentioned there but if not just let me know!
> OH and hi welcome to the forum!
> xx




Hi thats kind thank you.  i'll get some nature valley protein bars then.  I've been taking 3 metformin a day for a year but now thats increased to 4 and also Gilclazide which i have only been on a couple of days and i'm still getting the hang of it.  Also testing blood, only been doing it a couple of days and the readings are all over the place between 2 - 10!  hopefully it'll settle down over the next week or so.  At the rate i'm testing i will run out of the little test strips before i'm due back at the surgery next month so i am searching for a source to buy them at the moment, i will wait a little while, dont want to rush too fast and make a mistake. thank you for your kindness.


----------



## grovesy

Aline Taylor said:


> Hi thats kind thank you.  i'll get some nature valley protein bars then.  I've been taking 3 metformin a day for a year but now thats increased to 4 and also Gilclazide which i have only been on a couple of days and i'm still getting the hang of it.  Also testing blood, only been doing it a couple of days and the readings are all over the place between 2 - 10!  hopefully it'll settle down over the next week or so.  At the rate i'm testing i will run out of the little test strips before i'm due back at the surgery next month so i am searching for a source to buy them at the moment, i will wait a little while, dont want to rush too fast and make a mistake. thank you for your kindness.


Word of warning some brands of test strips are expensive around 25 pounds pot.


----------



## Vince_UK

Aline Taylor said:


> Hi thats kind thank you.  i'll get some nature valley protein bars then.  I've been taking 3 metformin a day for a year but now thats increased to 4 and also Gilclazide which i have only been on a couple of days and i'm still getting the hang of it.  Also testing blood, only been doing it a couple of days and the readings are all over the place between 2 - 10!  hopefully it'll settle down over the next week or so.  At the rate i'm testing i will run out of the little test strips before i'm due back at the surgery next month so i am searching for a source to buy them at the moment, i will wait a little while, dont want to rush too fast and make a mistake. thank you for your kindness.


@Aline Taylor 
Aline, what brand of meter are you using?


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Vince WALKED to Aldi today to get some more Cauliflower rice. While sniffing around I found this.
Frozen 400gr, 2x200gr packets, 3.5gr carbs per packet which is less than the fresh stuff.
Fresh = £0.72/ 250gr
Frozen = £0.79/400gr
Bought some now in the freezer
Will use the fresh I bought first

Look like my curries are back on the menu
Pre Balti 5.5 with 200gr Cauliflower rice
2 hours Post Balti 5.7
Yippee


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Well Vince WALKED to Aldi today to get some more Cauliflower rice. While sniffing around I found this.
> Frozen 400gr, 2x200gr packets, 3.5gr carbs per packet which is less than the fresh stuff.
> Fresh = £0.72/ 250gr
> Frozen = £0.79/400gr
> Bought some now in the freezer
> Will use the fresh I bought first
> 
> Look like my curries are back on the menu
> Pre Balti 5.5 with 200gr Cauliflower rice
> 2 hours Post Balti 5.7
> Yippee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6462 View attachment 6463


Great find Vince!  This is the Tesco stuff I cant get a hold of! LOL
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/297395359 x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Great find Vince!  This is the Tesco stuff I cant get a hold of! LOL
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/297395359 x


We aim to please, all part of the service.
I found it by accident lol
I remember you saying Tesco did a frozen one so I just thought maybe Aldi may do also and WHOOOPPEEE I found it.
It has parsely in also so should be fine with fish.
Could actually be the same stuff but in a different package.
You need get your delivery man on the job.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> We aim to please, all part of the service.
> I found it by accident lol
> I remember you saying Tesco did a frozen one so I just thought maybe Aldi may do also and WHOOOPPEEE I found it.
> It has parsely in also so should be fine with fish.
> Could actually be the same stuff but in a different package.
> You need get your delivery man on the job.


I only get him to get me stuff when I'm needing a few things and as I have a few packs of chocolate in the cupboard I wont be needing him to go anytime soon, I used to get my granddad to go to Aldi for Bavarian ham but it's cheaper at Lidl and as we have one of those it's easier to get, oh actually I wonder if Lidl do it? Will have to google it and see if I can find out!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
Bothe ALdi and Lidl have phone apps


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I only get him to get me stuff when I'm needing a few things and as I have a few packs of chocolate in the cupboard I wont be needing him to go anytime soon, I used to get my granddad to go to Aldi for Bavarian ham but it's cheaper at Lidl and as we have one of those it's easier to get, oh actually I wonder if Lidl do it? Will have to google it and see if I can find out!  x


But after checking, they don't tell you much lol


----------



## Womanvsfood

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Good idea, I like this because I tried alsorts of diets to try to become diabetic and it still happened, so now I’m unsure what to try eating incase I’m still eating the wrong stuff even though it’s ‘supposedly ‘ healthy.

Breakfast- overnight oats, 40g Quaker Oats mixed with a muller fat free yogurt and fresh raspberries 

Lunch- 2 boiled eggs , 4 cherry tomatoes, cucumber, half a  crispy salad bag and a drizzle of 30% less fat salad cream 

Dinner- Home made Irish stew/ lamb veg and herbs 

Supper- I don’t Normally have but on mother’s advice her being diabetic long term and all and me almost fainted in the morning, I had some white toast and flora spread. (I didn’t feel as I’ll this morning either)


----------



## Jeandp

Womanvsfood said:


> Good idea, I like this because I tried alsorts of diets to try to become diabetic and it still happened, so now I’m unsure what to try eating incase I’m still eating the wrong stuff even though it’s ‘supposedly ‘ healthy.
> 
> Breakfast- overnight oats, 40g Quaker Oats mixed with a muller fat free yogurt and fresh raspberries
> 
> Lunch- 2 boiled eggs , 4 cherry tomatoes, cucumber, half a  crispy salad bag and a drizzle of 30% less fat salad cream
> 
> Dinner- Home made Irish stew/ lamb veg and herbs
> 
> Supper- I don’t Normally have but on mother’s advice her being diabetic long term and all and me almost fainted in the morning, I had some white toast and flora spread. (I didn’t feel as I’ll this morning either)



Is there a reason you are eating fat free and low fat? I prefer to eat low carb, high fat, my results are improving all the time with my new eating regime. But we are all different and what suits one, doesn't suit another.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I know this as I used to have them but deleted them due to not being much help! LOL x


----------



## Womanvsfood

Jeandp said:


> Is there a reason you are eating fat free and low fat? I prefer to eat low carb, high fat, my results are improving all the time with my new eating regime. But we are all different and what suits one, doesn't suit another.


I’m with Slimming world at the minute but I’m actually thinking it’s not working for me and I should try to keep sugars low as well as fats, low carbs does work better I think but I’ll be seeing a dietitian next week see what they say. I need to lose weight a couple of stone at least for back surgery ASAP


----------



## Kaylz

Womanvsfood said:


> I had some white toast and flora spread. (I didn’t feel as I’ll this morning either)


I wouldn't really suggest white bread to be honest, that's one of the worse culprits for raising levels quickly also asking same as @Jeandp low fat products generally contain more carbs than full fat too x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with 1 slice gouda, 2 slices corned beef and Dijon mustard and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee  x


----------



## Womanvsfood

Kaylz said:


> I wouldn't really suggest white bread to be honest, that's one of the worse culprits for raising levels quickly also asking same as @Jeandp low fat products generally contain more carbs than full fat too x


I’ll avoid the white then thanks

One thing I did notice is my bs was  5 before dinner and 5.8 two hours after, but 6.8 four hours later and I’d had nothing to eat or drink , just wondering if that’s the normal thing that happens?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Womanvsfood said:


> I’ll avoid the white then thanks
> 
> One thing I did notice is my bs was  5 before dinner and 5.8 two hours after, but 6.8 four hours later and I’d had nothing to eat or drink , just wondering if that’s the normal thing that happens?


We are diabetics.  Anything can happen.  BG's go up & down with what seems to be no particular reason.  It may be possible that the 6.8 could be a false reading.  It happens.


----------



## grainger

Today;

Brunch - two slices wholemeal toast, scrambled egg & 2 sausages. Tea.
Snack - 3 cocktail sausages and 2 chocolate fingers (kids birthday party!) 
Dinner - will be - Chicken Tikka Masala (made in our slow cooker - yummy!), no rice just a few poppadoms. A chocolate aero mousse with .... @Kaylz can you fill in the blank?!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today;
> 
> Brunch - two slices wholemeal toast, scrambled egg & 2 sausages. Tea.
> Snack - 3 cocktail sausages and 2 chocolate fingers (kids birthday party!)
> Dinner - will be - Chicken Tikka Masala (made in our slow cooker - yummy!), no rice just a few poppadoms. A chocolate aero mousse with .... @Kaylz can you fill in the blank?!


LOL


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger might it be squirty cream?   x


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> @grainger might it be squirty cream?   x



You get a gold star! However I have now finished the bottle


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> You get a gold star! However I have now finished the bottle


If it wasn't Sunday tomorrow I would have sent you some next day delivery!  LOL x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Gammon steak, with herb butter and fried egg.
I left for todays’ breakfast.
L –
Beef Balti curry with cauliflower rice
Have half the curry left for today.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Smoked Salmon with a little Hollandaise, 3 piccolo toms, avocado and a little Cheddar cheese with Chilli.
Blackberries and double cream.
Before Bed-
3 Nairns cheese oatcakes buttered with cheddar and chilli cheese

About 1.5 litre of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.
1 cup of black tea at my friends which I am sorry, I just cannot get away with.

_A Moser Roth free day ha-ha._
Today will be different.
Now, what’s for breakfast I wonder ? lol

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Morning folks

Been missing for a couple of days and had to skip most of the posts 

I was very naughty on Friday night, won't go into detail but we went for a meal (in the new Turkish restaurant again) straight from work for a colleague's retirement and I managed to roll home absolutely mullered at 11.45pm  so I'm afraid yesterday's eating consisted of quite a lot of carbs , including the best pizza I've had for a long time (meal out again for son's birthday in a very nice pizza place in Margate) .  

I know, I've been a very very bad girl and I hang my head in shame


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Been missing for a couple of days and had to skip most of the posts
> 
> I was very naughty on Friday night, won't go into detail but we went for a meal (in the new Turkish restaurant again) straight from work for a colleague's retirement and I managed to roll home absolutely mullered at 11.45pm  so I'm afraid yesterday's eating consisted of quite a lot of carbs , including the best pizza I've had for a long time (meal out again for son's birthday in a very nice pizza place in Margate) .
> 
> I know, I've been a very very bad girl and I hang my head in shame


Confession time I see hmmmm.......... WIll have to think of a suitable penance.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: 3 muffin Frittatas & some tuna with mayo
D: Gino's crispy chicken with a spicy tomato sauce & green beans
Pud: 2 choc/peanut butter cups


----------



## Vince_UK

[QUOTE="Mark Parrott, post: 787736, member: 14673"
Pud: 2 choc/peanut butter cups[/QUOTE]
2 ??? actually 2
I know someone who will be terribly jealous about that, other than me I mean.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> L: 3 muffin Frittatas & some tuna with mayo
> D: Gino's crispy chicken with a spicy tomato sauce & green beans
> Pud: 2 choc/peanut butter cups


I love your yesterday's meals Mark especially the 2 yummy chocolate & peanut butter cupsHow was your post meal bg as a matter of interest?


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> I love your yesterday's meals Mark especially the 2 yummy chocolate & peanut butter cupsHow was your post meal bg as a matter of interest?


Sorry, I didn't test as I ate a bit late.  2 choc/peanut butter cups was too much though.  They are very rich & felt a bit yukky afterwards.  As for the crispy chicken, I used ground linseed instead of breadcrumbs that Gino uses.  It was lovely.  Here is the recipe.
http://www.itv.com/ginositalianescape/recipes/crispy-chicken-with-a-spicy-sauce-green-beans


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> [QUOTE="Mark Parrott, post: 787736, member: 14673"
> Pud: 2 choc/peanut butter cups


2 ??? actually 2
I know someone who will be terribly jealous about that, other than me I mean.[/QUOTE]
2 was too much.  Had that 'too much chocolate' feeling.


----------



## Aline Taylor

Vince_UK said:


> @Aline Taylor
> Aline, what brand of meter are you using?



My dr gave me an agamatrix metre. The strips seem to be very expensive. I’ve ordered enough on eBay  to keep me going till I go back to the dr.  I have been feeling very nauseous and don’t want to eat anything but I’m guessing g that would be bad for me....


----------



## Vince_UK

@Aline Taylor 
Hi Aline
Most people on here use a Codefree Meter and the strips are very reasonable.
Perhaps you could aski him about that. Do they fund your strips?
YOU must eat something just keep the carb content low and you will be fine.
Not eating is the worse thing you can do


----------



## Vince_UK

2 was too much.  Had that 'too much chocolate' feeling.[/QUOTE]
Never experienced that feeling in my entire life


----------



## Kaylz

Aline Taylor said:


> My dr gave me an agamatrix metre. The strips seem to be very expensive. I’ve ordered enough on eBay  to keep me going till I go back to the dr.  I have been feeling very nauseous and don’t want to eat anything but I’m guessing g that would be bad for me....


If i remember correctly (sorry doing other things at the same time as this so don't have access to look back) you mentioned you were taking Glic medication? am I correct? if so as this can cause hypo's I'm sure your doctor should be prescribing your test strips on repeat x


----------



## Womanvsfood

Breakfast- 40g Oats and muller yogurt 

Lunch- Cheddar cheese salad roll/white 

Dinner- 2 eggs 2 bacon mushrooms and 200g beans


----------



## Aline Taylor

Kaylz said:


> If i remember correctly (sorry doing other things at the same time as this so don't have access to look back) you mentioned you were taking Glic medication? am I correct? if so as this can cause hypo's I'm sure your doctor should be prescribing your test strips on repeat x



Thank you for that! I’ll ask eejenbigo back


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter, coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - streaky bacon wholemeal sandwich, few raspberries, bar moser 85% (cant be bothered typing full brand name as everyone knows by now haha)
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, sprouts and a square 90%
Currently - coffee


----------



## grainger

Today:

Brunch: at Bills - sausages, bacon, fried egg, wholemeal toast, avocado & mushrooms (couldn’t eat it all which made me v sad!) 42g carbs.
Snack: slice of Belgium chocolate cake (with squirty cream!! My husbands a legend who went out in the snow for me ). 35g carbs.
Dinner: Pasta Bolognese. 45g carbs.

Off to see cirque de soleil now! Have a great night all.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea x 2
B: Bacon & egg butty on Burgen
L: Slice of chicken on a slice of sourdough bread
T: Homemade lasagna with wholemeal lasagna sheets, 2 small glasses malbec
tea during the day


----------



## Ditto

> Are you ok @Ditto ? We are missing you


Aw, thanks guys for thinking of me.  Warms the cockles of m'heart that does. I'm just not posting so much for one reason and another. I do lurk and get all the good info and see how y'all are doing. My iffy connection doesn't help any! I'm fine thank you. Still trying to low carb and wish my brother would stop feeding me potatoes.  I hate refusing.


----------



## Kaylz

YAY @Ditto, your ok?  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Aw, thanks guys for thinking of me.  Warms the cockles of m'heart that does. I'm just not posting so much for one reason and another. I do lurk and get all the good info and see how y'all are doing. My iffy connection doesn't help any! I'm fine thank you. Still trying to low carb and wish my brother would stop feeding me potatoes.  I hate refusing.


Great to hear from you @Ditto Genuinely missed you. Hope everything is ok


----------



## Ditto

I'm fine and dandy but not 100% this week, sniffles and other stuff! Struggling to get my bg down all week. Never lower than 7s or 8s. Just trying to eat as low carb as possible. I'm okay though, no worries.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good to hear from you @Ditto.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry, I didn't test as I ate a bit late.  2 choc/peanut butter cups was too much though.  They are very rich & felt a bit yukky afterwards.  As for the crispy chicken, I used ground linseed instead of breadcrumbs that Gino uses.  It was lovely.  Here is the recipe.
> http://www.itv.com/ginositalianescape/recipes/crispy-chicken-with-a-spicy-sauce-green-beans


Thanks for the link Mark ~ keep those meals and recipes a-coming ~ they're always interesting and appetizing.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Gammon steak with herb butter, 2 pork and herb sausages, 1 fried egg.
L –
Beef Balti curry with cauliflower rice, full box 250g/wt just over 5 gr carbs.
Pre tested 5.2, 2 hours post tested 5.6 no movement basically.
Mid afternoon –
Bar if Moser Roth 85%, glass of Alpro
D –
Smoked Salmon with a little Hollandaise, 3 piccolo toms, avocado and  Cheddar cheese.
Raspberries and double cream.
1 bar of Moser Roth Caramel.
Before Bed-
Bar of 85%, glass of Alpro

About 1.5 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

That was 3 bars yesterday BUT I didn’t have any the day before.

Was checking the carb content in Morrisons of Twirls, Wispa and Flakes yesterday, Actually not to high per bar Problem is one bar is never enough. 
How sad can one get lol.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Take a look at these  Genuine Chinese Food.
I am sure @Amigo will enjoy them 
https://www.shanghaiexpat.com/news/10-chinese-foods-foreigners-dont-dare-eat
https://www.shanghaiexpat.com/news/cantonese-food-shanghai-complete-guide
https://www.shanghaiexpat.com/news/5-must-try-dishes-northeast-china


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Full english (2 sausages, 3 bacon, fried egg, tomatoes & 1 slice toast (Morrison's Protein)
L: Tea & Nature Valley Salted Caramel protein bar
Snack: 2 slices of ham & cream cheese
D: Roast gammon with cauli, broccoli, green beans, peas, kale & cheese sauce
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK the Alpro ones have been around for a good while, as you can see yourself the Breyer's ones are recent and they have also added a brand called Halo Top to their range too although I don't see it there it may appear soon, here's a link to the Halo Top one they have on their website
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/299443317
> x


I can confirm that the Mint Chip Halo Top is really, really, really nice


----------



## scousebird

Beck S said:


> I can confirm that the Mint Chip Halo Top is really, really, really nice


I've just put 3 tubs of Halo Top on my next Tesco shop cos they're half price


----------



## Beck S

eggyg said:


> Yes, definitely gross, even though I love pies but I know someone who had mash potato and tomato sauce sandwiches! Yuk yuk yuk!!! PS I do hate tomato sauce so that may have a bearing on the multiple yuks!


I used to have cottage pie sandwiches whenever Mum used to make it for tea.  No Wonder I'm diabetic 



scousebird said:


> I've just put 3 tubs of Halo Top on my next Tesco shop cos they're half price


They'd sold out of most of the flavours when I got there, and they'd only arrived that day!  I can't wait to try the cookie dough and cinnamon roll flavours!  My housemate and I were stood there looking at the nutrition info and discussing what they were like and when I turned around we had an audience!!

Welcome Aline.  This is a good thread for food ideas, and I like to post in here because it helps to keep me roughly on the strait and narrow!!  Just keep in mind as others have said that we all tolerate different things better than others, so we can't always eat the same.  But there's definitely foods mentioned in here that we've tried and added to our diets.  If you want to add some bread, definitely try the Hovis Lower Carb if you can (Big Tesco, Morrisons are generally where they're sold)  They are a lot lower than normal bread and are fortified with fibre and protein to help with a low carb diet.  Wholemeal and seeded breads, any that have a bigger fibre content, are better for you too because the fibre slows down the rate at which the food is digested and therefore how quickly the glucose is absorbed into the bloodstream.  This helps us as diabetics because it means we're less likely to suffer a BG spike, and it give the body more time to do something about it.  I'm currently testing Hovis' Wholemeal Granary loaf, which is really nice and so far doesn't seem to be giving me any problems.

I can also vouch for the Nature Valley Protein bars.  They taste lovely, and at less than 10g a bar they are a good snack.  If you're looking at something to take if you suffer a hypo, they're no good tho - for that you'd need something like jelly babies, or dextrose/glucose tablets.  Diabetes UK's page on that has the proper list on what to have https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Complications/Hypos/Having-a-hypo


----------



## Beck S

Anyway, back to what I actually ate!  Was on my own this weekend, which is a time I'd usually eat as much bad stuff as possible.  Determined not to this time!

Saturday:
B: Bowl of Dorset Country Crisp and semi-skimmed milk
L: Hovis Wholemeal Granary sandwich and a half, cheese and onion.  Packet of Snaffling Pig BBQ pork scratchings.
D: Rump steak with fried onions, with peas, broccoli and pancetta.  Bowl of chocolate and hazlenut Oppo with thick double cream for dessert.

Sunday:
B: Bowl of Dorset Country Crisp and semi-skimmed milk
L: Hovis Wholemeal Granary sandwich and a half, cheese and onion. 100g of pickled gherkins.
D: Birds Eye bbq chicken chargrills, peas and sweetcorn, with two yorkies.  Bowl of Mint Chip Halo Top with thick double cream for dessert.

BG levels hovered around the 7s most of the weekend, did next to no exercise and just bingewatched Netflix all the time, so I'm not so displeased.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> ABowl of Mint Chip Halo Top with thick double cream for dessert.


That sounds really nice


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter, coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with 1 slice gouda, 2 slices corned beef and Dijon mustard popped in the micro for 20 seconds to take the chill off lol and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## AJLang

10am Two TUC biscuits dipped in taramasalata

3pm A small choc chip cookie

DInner will be scampi and chips with tartare sauce and mushrooms


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: scrambled egg on toast (1 egg, 1 slice wholemeal)
L: Ham salad: baby gem, celery, cherry vine tomatoes, carrots, cucumber, coleslaw, ham, cheese. Mini pork pie. A mini corn on the cob with butter.
S: one poppadom & a kiwi fruit.
D: will be : oven baked salmon with loads of five spice & soy, stir fried veg and some noodles. Weight watchers vanilla yoghurt. There’s always the possibility I’ll find a reason to have some squirty cream too. 


Ok I’m tempted to try this halo top ice cream... what flavours are best? They are half price until the 29th which suits me as £5 a tub seems a little insane!


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> That sounds really nice





grainger said:


> Ok I’m tempted to try this halo top ice cream... what flavours are best? They are half price until the 29th which suits me as £5 a tub seems a little insane!


It's definitely really nice as a treat.  The mint flavour is great, I've just bought the cinnamon roll flavour, so I'll let you know!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs
Walked to work feeling sick (pukey) all the way and was shaking when I walked in the office so turned round and walked back home again. 
Late lunch: 2 crumpets
Just had a piece of chicken and a cuppa.
Water during the day


----------



## Womanvsfood

Scrambled eggs 
A banana

Mushroom tomatoes cheese omelette 

Cheese salad roll 

A yogurt 

Just a ‘I don’t have any idea what to eat anymore and I really want that Cadbury chocolate donut or toblerone in the fridge ‘ kind of day


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
20g ala Ditto with Alpro
1 hour later 4 rashers bacon 1 fried egg and 2 tbs beans.
L –
Corned beef, asparagus and I tried some of Morrisons sweet potato mash, ½ a pack 150 gr/wt, 14.9gr carbs
Pre-nosh reading 5.2
Post- nosh reading Accu-Check 6.1, Codefree 6.7 Happy with that, sweet Pot mash now on the menu.
Mid afternoon –
85% Bar Alpro and the last bar of MR Caramel, well it looked all lonely.
D –
Rump steak with topped with mushroom pate and Stilton. the rest of the sweet pot mash 150gr/wt,  buttered tenderstem.
Strawberries and double cream
Again tested before and after to verify lunchtime readings for Sweet Potato
Pre 4.9, 2 hours post 5.6
Definitely on the menu.
Before Bed-
Bar of MR Chilli and glass Alpro

About 1.5 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.


End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Kaylz

Womanvsfood said:


> A banana


I'd be very cautious with these, do you actually test your blood sugar levels as bananas can be notorious for pushing levels through the roof x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I'd be very cautious with these, do you actually test your blood sugar levels as bananas can be notorious for pushing levels through the roof x


not good is you're a Chimp lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday's culinary delights:
B: Ham & cheese omelette
L: Tuna salad
D: Ham carbonara (bean spaghetti)
Pud:  Choc pud I made using cream cheese, raw cacao powder, sweetener & blackberries.


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday,

B: Greggs bacon roll
L: Hovis wholemeal granary sandwich with laughing cow, and ham. Marmite cheese, packet of frazzles and an apple. I miss apples.
D: Chicken stir-fry, tomatos, babycorn amd mangetout with noodles. 6.7 before dinner, 7.4 2 hours after. Being able to eat noodles will make me very happy.


----------



## eggyg

Yesterday;
B. 2 slices of toasted Burgen with Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter.
L. Left over spicy vegetable rice, from last night’s dinner, loads of veg in it, lovely cold.
D. Homemade pea and ham soup ( from a chicken? Can anyone remember that Knorr advert?) bacon and cheese toastie made with 2 slices of Burgen. 
Never went above 6 yesterday and had to have a snack before bed and I wasn’t hungry! Did have a 6 mile walk in afternoon.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter, coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich - smoked basa fillet and mayo, and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken breast, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Just finished - coffee  x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: Cornflakes (ran out of eggs!)
L: baby gem, cucumber, celery, avacado, ham, cheese, coleslaw and a mini pork pie. Banana, raspberries & squirty cream
D: paella (chicken, chorizo, and king prawn)

2 hypos so far today - absolutely exhausted 

Plan to watch a chick flick and eat chocolate and vanilla ice cream later!


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger looks lovely!  you'll need to upload a pic of your squirty cream one day  lol x


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> @grainger looks lovely!  you'll need to upload a pic of your squirty cream one day  lol x



Lol not sure you are ready for it! Can’t imagine it’ll be long before I just squirt it straight into my mouth from the bottle - I’m scarily obsessed but can’t complain as not had a blood sugar higher than 7.3 today


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Lol not sure you are ready for it! Can’t imagine it’ll be long before I just squirt it straight into my mouth from the bottle - I’m scarily obsessed but can’t complain as not had a blood sugar higher than 7.3 today


Eerm I have to confess I have been known when I was a teenager to do exactly that but at least you could try saying your a crazed pregnant lady!  x


----------



## Amigo

Today:

B - fried egg sandwich in protein bread, tea

Mid-morning 1 chocolate from the Hotel Chocolat box with coffee

Lunch - latte with cheese scone (in M&S) and one of those tiny biscuits they give you with it

D - meatloaf with tomato & basil topping, a few cheese&onion potato wedges, broccoli, sweetcorn and a huge salad with sundried tomatoes and king prawns in...oh and a onion ring with some dip (I’ll pay for that likely)


----------



## Womanvsfood

Kaylz said:


> I'd be very cautious with these, do you actually test your blood sugar levels as bananas can be notorious for pushing levels through the roof x


Yea I know they’re like 30g Of sugars on average, I sometimes really need to stay awake but my eyes are saying ‘I’m done ‘ , bananas are an instant energy boost. First  time my bloods went up to almost 13 from 5-6. Shocking!


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> Today:
> 
> B - fried egg sandwich in protein bread, tea
> 
> Mid-morning 1 chocolate from the Hotel Chocolat box with coffee
> 
> Lunch - latte with cheese scone (in M&S) and one of those tiny biscuits they give you with it
> 
> D - meatloaf with tomato & basil topping, a few cheese&onion potato wedges, broccoli, sweetcorn and a huge salad with sundried tomatoes and king prawns in...oh and a onion ring with some dip (I’ll pay for that likely)



I’m in awe that you can limit yourself to one chocolate at a time. I’ve never been able to!


----------



## Womanvsfood

2 scramble eggs on 1 slice of white (got low carb on shopping list for next week)

Cheese  salad roll 

Homemade Lamb stew 
1 slice white bread

A piece of dark chocolate toblerone ( kerbing the craving)


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> I’m in awe that you can limit yourself to one chocolate at a time. I’ve never been able to!



There’s 3/4 of a box left grainger and the temptation just isn’t there. Scones and teacakes are my weakness!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter, coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal sandwich - smoked basa fillet and mayo, and a lotus biscuit
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - chicken breast, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> Just finished - coffee  x


I'm really addicted to frying sprouts with pancetta.  Once tried, can't go back to boiled.


----------



## Mark Parrott

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B: Cornflakes (ran out of eggs!)
> L: baby gem, cucumber, celery, avacado, ham, cheese, coleslaw and a mini pork pie. Banana, raspberries & squirty cream
> D: paella (chicken, chorizo, and king prawn)
> 
> 2 hypos so far today - absolutely exhausted
> 
> Plan to watch a chick flick and eat chocolate and vanilla ice cream later!


Love paella.  Found a great cauliflower rice version on the net.  Works really well.


----------



## Mark Parrott

grainger said:


> Lol not sure you are ready for it! Can’t imagine it’ll be long before I just squirt it straight into my mouth from the bottle - I’m scarily obsessed but can’t complain as not had a blood sugar higher than 7.3 today


I remember as a kid getting strawberry or chocolate flavoured squirts cream.  Used to squirt that straight into my mouth.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm really addicted to frying sprouts with pancetta.  Once tried, can't go back to boiled.


I love sprouts done anyway but they are excellent when roasted  x


----------



## Vince_UK

I only know how to steam them LOL
Such an amateur


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
20g ala Ditto with Alpro
1 hour later 3 rashers bacon, 2 pork and leek sausages, 1 fried egg and 2 tbs beans.
L –
Smoked salmon, last of the salmon and mousse parcels, avocado, piccolo toms
Mid afternoon –
Bar of MR Chilli
D –
Rump steak with topped with mushroom pate and Stilton,  a mountainous plateful of steamed sprouts, buttered asparagus and tenderstem.
Strawberries and double cream
Before Bed-
1 Bar MR 85%
and glass Alpro
About 1.5 litre of coffee.
2 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

Just realised, I am away next Wednesday and a fridge full of food. I had better get eating for England.
Stuff in the freezer will keep until I get back at the beginning of June.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 40g all bran with a small banana sliced on top.
L: Prawn mayo butty on oatmeal bread (from local Spar), some sliced turkey, a satsuma & mullerlight greek yogurt
T: Bacon, mushroom & cheese omelette, a glass of vin rouge & a mullerlight yogurt.  A G&T.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Home made nutty muesli (30g oats, mixed nuts & seeds, ground linseed, cinnamon with double cream & milk).  Only had a 1mmol rise.
L: Ham salad (very basic with just cucumber & tomato)
D: Soy glazed tuna with stir fry.  Taken from Tom Kerridge's Lose Weight For Good book.  Just replaced salmon with tuna as wife doesn't like salmon.
Pud: Low cal jelly pot.


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday I had...

B: 2 slices of wholemeal toast and butter.
L: Leftover chicken stir-fry from the night before, and a marmite cheese.
D: Fish Finger sandwich, small bowl of mint Halo-Top.


----------



## Womanvsfood

Weetabix 2, Whole milk, Sweetener 

Cheese onion tomato 3 egg omelette 

Lamb stew 

(Bloods were 5 all day felt a bit ‘ugh’ and weak soooo had a chocolate donut at 11pm bs went up to 6 by 1am , checked again at 3am and still 5-6 , but 10 this morning after weetabix ? Confused)


----------



## Kaylz

Womanvsfood said:


> Weetabix 2, Whole milk, Sweetener
> 
> Cheese onion tomato 3 egg omelette
> 
> Lamb stew
> 
> (Bloods were 5 all day felt a bit ‘ugh’ and weak soooo had a chocolate donut at 11pm bs went up to 6 by 1am , checked again at 3am and still 5-6 , but 10 this morning after weetabix ? Confused)


I would assume it's because there is more fat in a donut x


----------



## Womanvsfood

Kaylz said:


> I would assume it's because there is more fat in a donut x


So having that can effect sugar levels quite a few hours later rather than the 2 hours? Ugh!
Trying to get my head around things but hubby a son putting things out of my reach and sight so I’m less likely to give into cravings lol


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with a slice gouda and 2 slices corned beef and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts and a square Lindt 90%
After - coffee x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Womanvsfood said:


> So having that can effect sugar levels quite a few hours later rather than the 2 hours? Ugh!
> Trying to get my head around things but hubby a son putting things out of my reach and sight so I’m less likely to give into cravings lol


If you like your Weetabix, look out for Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits.  They are exactly the same as Weetabix but lower carb.  I find I can handle them quite well.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: Cornflakes
L: Tuna and Sweetcorn baguette (1/2). 4 Cherry peppers stuffed with ricotta, a few slices of ham, mini pork pie, chocolate aero mousse, squirty cream. 
S: chocolate and vanilla ice cream
D: fish pie 

Serious hunger today - fighting the urge to eat the rest of the kitchen right now.


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today:
> squirty cream.


SSSHHHhhhhh don't let @Kaylz know about this.


----------



## grainger

I have to add a pack of frazzles to my today’s and another chocolate mousse (so bad!)... but heading to bed now as knackered and reading is 6.2 so I’m happy and unborn is well fed and watered. Back to being healthy tomorrow!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
20g ala Ditto with Alpro
L –
Chicken in Vietnamese lemongrass and ginger sauce with cauliflower rice
Another test meal
Pre 5.1
Post 5.2
Another on the can have list.
Mid afternoon –
1 bar MR Chilli
D –
Pork loin steak in garlic and ginger, sweet potato mash, Steamed sprouts, asparagus and tenderstem with melted stilton cheese a little pate.
Raspberries and double cream
Before Bed-
1 Bar MR Chilli, last one.
and glass Alpro

About 2 litre of coffee.
0 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Warm boiled water with lemon 
B. All bran & sultanas. Coffee
L. Coffee
Evening meal: Sliced turkey, sprouts, green beans, carrot & swede, cauli mash instead of spuds, gravy. 
Decaf tea

1ltr water throughout the day.
Bed. Warm boiled water with lemon.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Chocolate chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs
L: Half a chicken & bacon butty, some ham, berries & a mullerlight yogurt
T: Beef in red wine sauce & new pots
As it was my son's birthday & had a small slice of birthday cake and a couple of glasses of white wine 
Tea during the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Porridge with blackberries, nuts & seeds.  I reduced the oats from 40g to 30g but increased amounts of nuts & seeds to compensate.  Only a 1mmol rise!
L: Ham & mayo
S: USN low carb brownie protein bar.  I haven't had any of these recently as the last one I had really gave me the polyol trots.  This one seemed ok though.
D: Spag bol with bean spaghetti.
Pud: MR white choc mousse bar

2 pints Old Rosie cider
1 shot Unicum
2 shots grape Palinka
1 shot Tequila


----------



## Beck S

Womanvsfood said:


> So having that can effect sugar levels quite a few hours later rather than the 2 hours? Ugh!
> Trying to get my head around things but hubby a son putting things out of my reach and sight so I’m less likely to give into cravings lol


Yeah, Fibre and fat can both slow down the absorption of glucose into the blood stream, which actually isn't necessarily a bad thing, particularly if your levels stay within the 4-7 boundaries.  It is better that way than to have a lot of spikes, definitely.  This is why a few of us often have cream with things, the fat can make some things a bit more tolerable.  It's still something I'm getting my head around myself!



grainger said:


> I have to add a pack of frazzles to my today’s and another chocolate mousse (so bad!)... but heading to bed now as knackered and reading is 6.2 so I’m happy and unborn is well fed and watered. Back to being healthy tomorrow!


I love Frazzles.  They seem to be quite acceptable for me to have with lunch too!

Yesterday I had:
B: Fried egg on wholemeal toast with bacon
L: Hovis wholemeal granary sandwich with laughing cow, ham, and salad cream.  Packet of Frazzles, mini cheese portion, and a Skyr yoghurt with pear, apple, and cinnamon flavour.
D: Cajun chicken burger with chips in the pub.  Forgot to take my meter with me so I have no idea what happened to my BG, actually slightly annoyed about that.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
id-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices wholemeal with a slice of gouda and corned beef and 2 squares Lidl's 81%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Carolg

Today
High bran with Alpro Almond milk(weighed and a wee 1/2 handful of sultanas)

Banana

Egg mayo whole meal sandwich, muller light yog

Twix(got behind me SATAN)

Home made lentil soup
2 smallslices of wholemeal protein bread toasted with cheese


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 40g all bran, 2 boiled eggs
11.30: Small banana
L: Ham butty on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, berries, mullerlight yogurt
T: Slow cooked gammon, 2 slices tinned pineapple & vegetable bake, coffee.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Womanvsfood

Scramble eggs

Home made scotch broth

Home made pepperoni pizza


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: Fried egg on toast (wholemeal)
L: Coleslaw, Ham & Frazzles. Kiwi Fruit
S: Vanilla Yoghurt
D: KFC - BBQ Twister, Strips & hotwings. Chocolate Aero Mousse.

Ok - not particularly healthy - but what baby wants baby gets?!?!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
7.00 am 20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro and flaxseed.
9 am, pork and leek sausages with 2 egg Omelette.
L –
Chicken in Vietnamese lemongrass and ginger sauce with cauliflower rice, leftovers from yesterday.
My levels actually dropped from 5.7 pre to 5.2 post.
Mid afternoon –
1 bar MR 85%
D –
Flat iron steak with steamed sprouts, lots of them, and sweet potato mash a little butter and Dijon mustard on the steak.
Raspberries and double cream
Before Bed-
A  little Roma Ham, Gorgonzola cheese and 2 vine toms
glass Alpro

About 2 litre of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 0.5 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Toasted cheese sarne (1 slice Burgen crust end)
L: Cajun chicken sarnie (2 slices Burgen)
D: Liver, bacon & sausage casserole with cauli & carrots
Pud: Bread & butter pudding with double cream.  Well, it was Naughty Thursday.


----------



## Beck S

B: Greggs bacon roll (normally only have 1 a week but I was covering in the other office yesterday)
L: Small salad bowl from Morrisons, bag of Kettle Bites, mini cheese portion and a pepperami.
D: Hoisin duck noodles and mini spare ribs from M&S.  Small bowl of cinnamon roll Halo Top ice cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Small bowl of cinnamon roll Halo Top ice cream.


Hmmmm
Define a "Small bowl"?


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> Hmmmm
> Define a "Small bowl"?




Actually, to be fair it was about a quarter of a pot which was the recommended portion size! Not as much as pre-diabetic me would have had at all!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with a smoked basa fillet and mayo and 2 squares Lidl's 81%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Vince_UK

Can you freeze Lidl Protein rolls?
Had my first one today, bacon sandwich and it was terrific, my levels didn't budge. 5.7 pre - 5.7 post 2 hours
Everygtime I go to Lidl's though to buy them they usually don't have any left today I was there at 8.30am lol
Wonderful things
Bread again at last


----------



## grovesy

Vince_UK said:


> Can you freeze Lidl Protein rolls?
> Had my first one today, bacon sandwich and it was terrific, my levels didn't budge. 5.7 pre - 5.7 post 2 hours
> Everygtime I go to Lidl's though to buy them they usually don't have any left today I was there at 8.30am lol
> Wonderful things
> Bread again at last


Yes. I defrost in microwave.


----------



## Vince_UK

grovesy said:


> Yes. I defrost in microwave.


 Brilliant


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: fried egg on toast (16g carb)
S: shared with my mum on a girls morning - Bakewell tart & carrot cake with tea. (35g carb estimate - ops but yummy)
L: tuna and sweetcorn sandwich (32g carb)
D: chicken thighs, chorizo, red onion, new potatoes, rosemary, peas and gravy - all on one tray roasted (excl. peas and gravy). Yum. (30g carb)
S: plan to have a chocolate aero mousse or if feeling virtuous then a weight watchers vanilla yoghurt. (Either 14g or 7g carb)

Tiredness is getting to me - anyone else want to eat more when tired?


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B: fried egg on toast (16g carb)
> S: shared with my mum on a girls morning - Bakewell tart & carrot cake with tea. (35g carb estimate - ops but yummy)
> L: tuna and sweetcorn sandwich (32g carb)
> D: chicken thighs, chorizo, red onion, new potatoes, rosemary, peas and gravy - all on one tray roasted (excl. peas and gravy). Yum. (30g carb)
> S: plan to have a chocolate aero mousse or if feeling virtuous then a weight watchers vanilla yoghurt. (Either 14g or 7g carb)
> 
> Tiredness is getting to me - anyone else want to eat more when tired?


? missing anything?  x


----------



## grovesy

Vince_UK said:


> Brilliant


I also freeze individually. My Lidl is other side of town so I buy as many as I can.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> ? missing anything?  x


Wicked @Kaylz


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> ? missing anything?  x



LOL nope! 

Apparently that obsession has passed the baton to chocolate aero mousses!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Brilliant


They are lovely warmed up in the oven.  Nice & soft.  I used to have these all the time but got a bit fed up with them in the end.  Still have them occasionally.  They are very good to my BG.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro and flaxseed
Salmon fillets with an avocado, cream cheese and a little hollandaise.
Mid Morning -
Bacon sandwich on Lidl High protein roll, been keen to try these, couldn’t wait.
They seem very popular and disappear very quickly at Lidl
They are actually very nice indeed.
Pre  5.7  Accu-Chek 
Post 5.7  Accu-Chek
No Movement
WHOOOOPPEEE!!!! Bacon Sarnies again
L –
Roma ham and vine toms and Gorgonzola cheese, pickled onions
Mid afternoon –
Bar 85%
D –
Vince’s version of Surf n Turf
Flat iron steak buttered and topped with pate and Dijon along with prawns and some mayo.
Raspberries with extra thick double cream.
Before Bed-
Bar Orange and Almond

About 1 litre of coffee.
3 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 0.5 litre.
2 Glasses of Alpro Almond.


End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Warm boiled water with 2 slices of lemon.
B. Sultana allbran sprinkled with cocoa & orange seed mix
Coffee.
L. Nowt! Skipped, not hungry. Coffee
Evening meal.
Homemade beef stew ~ 2 new baby potatoes ~ broccoli florets
1 scoop caramel fudge icecream
Coffee
Bed: Warm boiled water with 2 slices of lemon.
1ltr water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on low carb muffin
L: 1 hot & spicy sausage & 5 chicken tikka bites from Tesco deli counter
D: Hassleback chicken (stuffed with mozzarella, tomato & chorizo with roasted med veg
Pud: Pot of low sugar jelly
Before bed: 1 bar MR white mousse au chocolat
3 G&T's


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on low carb muffin
> L: 1 hot & spicy sausage & 5 chicken tikka bites from Tesco deli counter
> D: Hassleback chicken (stuffed with mozzarella, tomato & chorizo with roasted med veg
> Pud: Pot of low sugar jelly
> Before bed: 1 bar MR white mousse au chocolat
> 3 G&T's


MR Wins again lol. No idea what I will do in Shanghai for 4 months without it although I have 1 or 2 bars packed for emergency purposes of course only.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 40g all bran with a small banana sliced on top, 2 boiled eggs
12ish: a pink lady apple
L: a can of Baxters Cock-a-Leekie soup 3 small slices of left over gammon & a mullerlight yogurt
T: Homemade satay chicken (low carb recipe from Joe Wicks Lean in 15 book) with coconut basmati rice, a few glasses of red over the evening. 
Tea during the day.

Today I have started with brekkie in a new venue called Goose on the Green in Walmer nr Deal as it's Alan's (OH) 60th birthday - bacon, sausages, eggs, mushrooms, tomato, beans & 2 white (aaargh) toast with tea. 
Later we are going into Canterbury to spend the night in a hotel so we can go for a meal then "out on the lash" with DD, DS & DIL & some friends - I'm not even going to think about what we'll eat & drink


----------



## Vince_UK

Divint get tee lashed  lol 
Love that expression
Enjoy the day @scousebird


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Alan's (OH) 60th birthday


Happy birthday to the OH!, enjoy your day!  x


----------



## Amigo

Yesterday;

B - 2 boiled eggs & slice wholemeal toast cut into soldiers 

L - chicken Parmesan, large salad, coleslaw and a few chips 

D - egg sandwich, 1 pistachio cookie

Snacks - few prawns and some sweet chilli crisps with a few glasses of vodka & Diet Coke.


----------



## Womanvsfood

2 weetabix,  full fat milk

3 egg plain omelette 

Cornflakes and full fat milk

Really struggling to eat anything the past few days, not had my metformin because feels like I’ve been drinking larva , I think it’s just that my lansoprazole had ran out and I’ve been taking 15g instead of 30 the past couple of months on docs orders, my bs have been around 5 and stomach is still delicate, can’t wait to see the dietitians because I’m struggling with what to eat


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with a slice corned beef and a slice gouda (well I think its gouda! lol) and 2 squares Lidl's 81%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa (was supposed to be plain basa but SOMEONE didn't pay attention to the shopping list!), charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After - coffee

Feeling like a total fraud eating all this chocolate but trying to live as normal as possible! Should I feel as guilty as I do about it? x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Feeling like a total fraud eating all this chocolate but trying to live as normal as possible! Should I feel as guilty as I do about it? x


I don't think a day goes by when I don't eat at least four squares of chocolate!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal sandwich with a slice corned beef and a slice gouda (well I think its gouda! lol) and 2 squares Lidl's 81%
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa (was supposed to be plain basa but SOMEONE didn't pay attention to the shopping list!), charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> After - coffee
> 
> Feeling like a total fraud eating all this chocolate but trying to live as normal as possible! Should I feel as guilty as I do about it? x


Nah !!!! I never have 
Now, where did I put my MR I wonder


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Eggy Bread (wholemeal slices x2) (34g carb)
L- Tuna and Sweetcorn Sandwich (wholemeal). Little yeo strawberry yoghurt (40g carb)
S- Choux Bun (16g carb)
D- dinner with friends -a duck spring roll, a chicken spring roll thai green chicken curry with babycorn and peppers, crackers and a small amount of rice. 1/2 Lemon posset.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro and flaxseed.
Bacon and egg sandwich on Lidl High protein roll, civilisation returns.
Mid Morning -
Nowt
L –
Rum steak with Dijon, smoked salmon with cream cheese.
Mid afternoon –
Bar 85%
D –
Dinner at friends home.
Smoked salmon and cucumber
Chicken breasts in a creamy cheese and herb sauce with a side salad
A delicious creamed cheese with chives
Before Bed-
Nowt

About  litre of coffee.
3 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1.0 litre.
4 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

Have my friends convinced to try a low carb diet lol
Their idea, not mine.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuit, a few oats, nuts & seeds, ground linseed, cinnamon & double cream & almond milk
L: Tuna, onion & cheese omelette
Afternoon: Cup of tea with 2 sugar free choc chip cookies (7g carb each)
D: Chip butty on Burgen.  It was suppose to be fish, but didn't defrost in time.
Before bed: 2 squares 85% choc.


----------



## scousebird

You don't want to know what I ate & drank yesterday as we celebrated Alan's birthday , let's just say it wasn't good 

Today
Tea
B: Cafe in Canterbury - 2 bacon, 1 sausage, 1 egg, mushrooms, 2 slices of black pudding, 1 white toast & tea.
2pm: Ham butty on multigrain bread 
T: Just cooking some ribs which we will have with 2 mini corn cobs.
Tea during the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich and 2 squares Lidl's 81%
mid afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts (minus 1 that flew off the plate ) and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - enjoying a coffee before I head to the other town to the supermarkets  x


----------



## grainger

Today:

Super lazy day food wise.

B: cornflakes
L: chicken katzu noodle dish at Giraffe, shared some ice cream with hubby.
S: 3 hero chocolates, frazzles.
D: coleslaw, ham, cheese, pork pie, cucumber, rocket, avacado, cherry peppers stuffed with ricotta, French fries. Chocolate aero & @Kaylz just for you squirty cream!


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Sunday 28.01.2018

Warm boiled water with 2 slices lemon 
B. Asda's Sultana Allbran sprinkled with Cocoa & orange seed mix, coffee
L. Sardines in Tom sauce on 1 slice wholemeal toast, coffee
Eve.meal. Half slice gammon ~ mushrooms ~ 1 large vine tomato ~ 2 fried eggs 3 small new baby potatoes 
Decaf tea.
Bed. Warm boiled water with 2 slices lemon 

1&Half 2ltrs water throughout the day


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro and flaxseed.
Bacon and egg sandwich on Lidl high protein roll.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Black treacle and stout ham,  2 vine toms, Stilton, 2 pickled onions
Mid afternoon –
Bar 85%
D –
Rump steak with smoked salmon, Stilton, Dijon and pate, steamed asparagus
Before Bed-
Bar 85%, glass of Alpro
About  2 litres of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1.0 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

I have consume of all the perishables before I leave Wednesday lunchtime.
End for today.


----------



## Beck S

Saturday:
B: Bowl of Jordan's Country Crisp (50g) and Semi-skimmed milk (150ml ish)
L: Ikea meatballs and chips.  Oops.  They're 71g of carbs in case anyone needs to know to avoid 
D: Big plate of salad; leaves, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, yellow pepper, coleslaw, some cheddar, feta, and sliced ham.  Bowl of Halo-Top (about 120ml at a guess)

Sunday:
B: Two slices of Wholemeal granary toast with butter and marmite
L: Bowl of broccoli and stilton soup with a small brown roll and a bag of Wotsits.  Followed by a walk!
D: Chicken breast with spinich and ricotta, with peas.

I'm struggling a bit at the moment, now I've stopped my gliclazide, my BG levels are hovering around the 6-8 marks, whereas before it was around the 5-7s.  I do have a cold at the moment which isn't helping, but I'm not hugely happy with how things are right now, enough that I'd be ready to go back onto the tablets to get it back down.



Kaylz said:


> Feeling like a total fraud eating all this chocolate but trying to live as normal as possible! Should I feel as guilty as I do about it? x


Noo!  Gotta have chocolate!  If it was sending your levels haywire then you may have a point, but as it's not then its no bother!


----------



## Vince_UK

OMG I have just been watching porn on YouTube. "Two Fat Ladies". 
Had me drooling uncontrollably.
Clarissa Dickson Wright and Jennifer Paterson.
I am in lust.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon in low carb muffin.
L: Had a late breakfast so just had an Aldi peanut butter nut bar.
D: Paprika haddock with olives, tomatoes, courgette & chickpeas.
Pud: 4 squares 85% choccy.
2 bottles Stella
1 port & lemon


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Paprika haddock


Make that yourself? Recipe?  x


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> 20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro and flaxseed.
> Bacon and egg sandwich on Lidl High protein roll, civilisation returns.
> Mid Morning -
> Nowt
> L –
> Rum steak with Dijon, smoked salmon with cream cheese.
> Mid afternoon –
> Bar 85%
> D –
> Dinner at friends home.
> Smoked salmon and cucumber
> Chicken breasts in a creamy cheese and herb sauce with a side salad
> A delicious creamed cheese with chives
> Before Bed-
> Nowt
> 
> About  litre of coffee.
> 3 Espressos
> Water with Lime approx. 1.0 litre.
> 4 Glasses of Alpro Almond.
> 
> Have my friends convinced to try a low carb diet lol
> Their idea, not mine.
> 
> End for today.
> 
> ______________________________________________


Vince, sorry if this is a silly question, but what is "ala Ditto"?


----------



## Vince_UK

@AdeleTurner72
no question is silly at all Adele
Started as a little joke
I really don't like eating All-Bran and I like it to soak overnight in the fridge. There is a lovely member on here @Ditto who writes the most humourous posts and she wrote one day that is how she likes it.
I therefore christened it "All-Bran ala Ditto" as we share the same liking of it soaked overnight lol
It is also easier than writing All-Bran
I have a weird sense of humour


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Vince_UK said:


> @AdeleTurner72
> no quetsion is sily yat all Adele
> Started as a little joke
> I really don't like eating All-Bran and i liek it to soak overnight in the fridge. There is a lovely member on here @Ditto who writes the most humourous posts and she wrot eone day that is how she likes it.
> I therefore christened it All-Bran ala Ditto as we share the same liking of it soaked overnight lol
> It is also easier than writing All-Bran
> I have a weird sense of humour


That has made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

AdeleTurner72 said:


> That has made me laugh out loud!!!


Good  and I always have to edit my posts to correct my typos lol
I never read what I type BEFORE I send it, I know a bad habit then when I read them online I ALWAYS have to TRY and edit them out but sometimes I miss them
@Kaylz is a devil at catching me out lol


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich of a smoked basa fillet and mayonnaise and a lotus biscuit (after the sandwich obvs lol)
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Just finished - another coffee x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal sandwich of a smoked basa fillet and mayonnaise and a lotus biscuit (after the sandwich obvs lol)
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, sliced green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> Just finished - another coffee x


I think you could be singularly responsible for the extinction of the entire Basa species


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Make that yourself? Recipe?  x


Actually, no.  It's from Tom Kerridge's new book 'How To Lose Weight For Good'.  I just adapted it slightly by using haddock instead of cod & chickpeas instead of butter beans.  I also renamed it as I couldn't be bothered to get the book out to see what it is called.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: Cornflakes (30g carb)
L: ham, coleslaw, mini pork pie, cherry stuffed peppers, cucumber (14g carb)
S: half a scone with clotted cream and jam (20g carb
D: will be: pork fillet with stir fry veg, soy sauce & mayonnaise. Chocolate aero mousse & squirty cream. (20g carb)

Pretty low carb day without trying and got to eat naughty things


----------



## Katieb

Mark Parrott said:


> Actually, no.  It's from Tom Kerridge's new book 'How To Lose Weight For Good'.  I just adapted it slightly by using haddock instead of cod & chickpeas instead of butter beans.  I also renamed it as I couldn't be bothered to get the book out to see what it is called.



Just had the one layer lasagna (no lasagna involved!) from the same book. It was delicious! A lovely low carb version!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Katieb said:


> Just had the one layer lasagna (no lasagna involved!) from the same book. It was delicious! A lovely low carb version!


It's a great book.  Wife got it as she wants to lose weight but finds a strict low carb diet too restrictive.  It's a good mixture of low calorie and low carb recipes.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 2 poached eggs on super seeded bread
L: Tuna & sweetcorn salad from Lidl (nice), berries & mullerlight yogurt
4ish: small banana
T: salmon fillet with 2 tbsp Tilda Caribbean rice & peas 
Tea & coffee during the day 
Just had a few handfuls of sweet & salty popcorn


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Tuna & sweetcorn salad from Lidl


Is it a pasta salad? do you know the nutrition information? x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Is it a pasta salad? do you know the nutrition information? x


There was some pasta in it but not a huge amount, lots of grated carrot and lettuce.I haven't got the info as I ate it at work so packaging was binned.


----------



## Amigo

This may be it as sounds like the fresh version but they also do tinned versions I think;

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/meadow-fresh-lidl-tuna-sweetcorn-pasta-salad-478105646


----------



## Katieb

Mark Parrott said:


> It's a great book.  Wife got it as she wants to lose weight but finds a strict low carb diet too restrictive.  It's a good mixture of low calorie and low carb recipes.


Downloaded the programmes and trying the ‘fried’ chicken tomorrow! No frying involved!


----------



## scousebird

Amigo said:


> This may be it as sounds like the fresh version but they also do tinned versions I think;
> 
> http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/meadow-fresh-lidl-tuna-sweetcorn-pasta-salad-478105646


That was the one, they also do a cheese version.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro and flaxseed.
Bacon and egg sandwich on Lidl High protein roll.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Corned beef, beetroot and cheddar cheese
Mid Afternoon –
Bar of 85%
D –
Rump steak with pate and Dijon, salmon fillets in lemon and herbs and the last of the Stilton.
Blackberries and extra thick cream.
Mid Evening –
1 bar 85% and glass Alpro

About 1 litre of filter coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1.0 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> It's a great book.  Wife got it as she wants to lose weight but finds a strict low carb diet too restrictive.  It's a good mixture of low calorie and low carb recipes.


Just bought the Kindle Version
More good info @Mark Parrott 
Thanks


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: scrambled egg on slice of ham & cheese slice
L: ham & cheese toastie
D: sausage casserole
Pud: Halo Top Peanut Butter flavour ice cream


----------



## Beck S

Mark Parrott said:


> Pud: Halo Top Peanut Butter flavour ice cream


Ah, you found some! One of the flavours I want to try.  Been nosing on social media and it seems that Tesco vastly underestimated demand and its sold out in most places across the country.  Which is great because it means they'll keep stocking it!

B: Greggs Bacon Roll
L: Hovis Wholemeal Granary sandwich with cheese and marmite, packet of Kettle Bites and a strawberry Skyr.
D: Carvery - pork and gammon with plenty of veg, a couple of roasties and a yorkshire.


----------



## Midnightrider

Food yesterday (29/1)
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
blueberries, hazelnuts {269 Cal/ 36.4g Carbs}
..............................3 mile walk
..............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), turkey, tomatoes,
garlic mushrooms / Juice from one orange {259 Cal / 24.7g Carbs}

Snack (10.30am): Banana {64 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}
..............................3 mile walk
..............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Game stew_ [leftovers], _sweet potato mash, broad beans {334 Cal / 30.5g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {145 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}

Snack (2.30pm) Wild duck, celeriac & white bean soup {130 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}
.................................4 mile walk

BG (6pm) 4.2
Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, roast new potatoes & butternut squash,
runner beans, peas, sweetcorn {432 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
Dessert: Kiwi, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {138 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1806
Carbs 185.8g
Protein 130.0g
Fat 45.3g (Sat Fat 5.5g / Trans fat 0.1g)

FBG Today (30/1 05:30) 4.2
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich wit smoked basa fillet and mayonnaise and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken breast fillet, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Just finished another coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - porridge oats & cup of tea

L - toasted corned beef & onion panini with small salad and coleslaw, latte

D - piece of battered cod, salad, tablespoon fresh peas & 6 chips


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Katieb said:


> Downloaded the programmes and trying the ‘fried’ chicken tomorrow! No frying involved!


I tried that, using ground almonds in the coating. Absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Ah, you found some! One of the flavours I want to try.  Been nosing on social media and it seems that Tesco vastly underestimated demand and its sold out in most places across the country.  Which is great because it means they'll keep stocking it!
> 
> B: Greggs Bacon Roll


AH!!!!!! Greggs
https://www.sunderlandecho.com/news...tine-s-day-meals-at-select-branches-1-8986889


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs & milky coffee
L: Ham & tomato butty on super-seeded bread, berries & mullerlight yogurt 
Pork scratchings
Apple
T: Cod fishcake, 8 sweet potato chips, garden peas & 2 glasses of white wine.
Tea during the day 
Just had 2 squares of 81% chocolate from Lidl


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Just had 2 squares of 81% chocolate from Lidl


I love that stuff!! lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I love that stuff!! lol x


Do they do a Basa or Mince flavoured one?
Just wondering


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: Cornflakes (30g carb) - must get out of this habit
L: pork pie x2 mini, coleslaw, cucumber, salt & vinegar French fries (42g carbs)
D: Chicken Bhuna curry with 3 poppadoms no rice. (20g carb). Chocolate aero mousse and squirty cream (16g carb)


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz @grainger has had squirty cream A G A I N!!!
Not that I am telling tales or anything


----------



## grainger

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz @grainger has had squirty cream A G A I N!!!
> Not that I am telling tales or anything



Teachers pet!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Teachers pet!!!


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz @grainger has had squirty cream A G A I N!!!
> Not that I am telling tales or anything





grainger said:


> Teachers pet!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

Food yesterday (29/1)
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, walnuts {298 Cal/ 38.0g Carbs}
..............................3 mile walk
..............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, ham, tomatoes,
scrambled eggs / Juice from one orange {312 Cal / 17.6g Carbs}

Snack (11.30am): Toast (one slice, seeded), peanut butter,
banana (half) {266 Cal / 24.1g Carbs}
..............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Thai green prawn & cashew curry_ [leftovers from the freezer],_
small naan {270 Cal / 24.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds, 90% choc shavings {170 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

.................................4 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, sweet potato wedges,
runner beans, corn on the cob {365 Cal / 29.4g Carbs}
Dessert: Plums, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {117 Cal / 8.7g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1841
Carbs 160.0g
Protein 108.3g
Fat 78.2g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.2g)

FBG Today (31/1 06:00) 4.1
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro and flaxseed.
Bacon and egg sandwich on Lidl High protein roll.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Rump steak with Dijon mustard,  avacado prawns with mayo and 2 Portobello mushrooms stuffed with chorizo and smoked cheddar cheese (I only remembered the name because it was on the container).
Mid Afternoon-
Raspberries and extra thick cream
Bar of 85%
D –
6 (or was it 8), KFC Chicken fillets, delicious, at my Sons.
I ain’t gonna bother posting what that Codefree thingy said
Mid Evening –
1 bar 85% and glass Alpro

About  litre of coffee.
4 Espressos
Water with Lime approx. 1.0 litre.
3 Glasses of Alpro Almond.

Today will be
B –
20g “ala Ditto” with Alpro, raspberries and flaxseed.
Bacon and egg sandwich on Lidl High protein roll.  Last one for 4 months
And a lot of coffee.
The next 24 hours cuisine is in the Lap of the Gods. I know one certainty, my favourite Sichan restaurant will be getting a visit on Friday night.

My last posting from the UK until I get settled in Shanghai.
If you don’t hear from me it means I am blocked in the PRC. or arrested for food smuggling.

End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Have a good trip @Vince_UK and a big cuddle with Miss Mao when you get there


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Have a good trip @Vince_UK and a big cuddle with Miss Mao when you get there


Than you @scousebird


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday
B- high fibre, sultanas and made with almond stuffy
S banana, 2 satsumas (at 11-felt really hungry)
Small chocolate biscuit
L- homemade butternut squash and red pepper soup, 3 egg/ham muffins, yogurt
3pm wee choc biscuit
D- pulled chicken and bacon topped with mash ,carrots
Satsuma

Small mini dark choc toblerone

Kit kat (last in packet)

Didn’t realise how much chocolate


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Chocolate aero mousse


Not sure where you do your shopping but the chocolate and mint ones are down to 75p at Tesco just now and the aero creations chocolate down to £1  x


----------



## Vince_UK

There was a very popular disco record by ABBA called "Dancing Queen". I think they should release a new recording in honour of @Kaylz  but this time call it "Tesco Queen". It would work just sang it to myself


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> There was a very popular disco record by ABBA called "Dancing Queen". I think they should release a new recording in honour of @Kaylz  but this time call it "Tesco Queen". It would work just sang it to myself


haha this really did make me laugh and I just found myself singing it in my head  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuit, a few oats, nuts & seeds, ground linseed, cinnamon with double cream & almond milk
L: Ham & tomato in Lidl Protein roll
D: Chicken in a basil, tomato & mascarpone sauce with green beans (another Tom Kerridge recipe)
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup.  Added some Tia Maria to them & the chocolate seized!  They look a mess but taste ok.


----------



## eggyg

Because I have been away for a couple of days stuffing my face with rich and  wonderful food just wanted “ ordinary” yesterday. 
B. ( in hotel) Eggs Royale, two poached eggs on small muffin, hollandaise sauce and smoked salmon, granary toast with spoonful strawberry jam.
L. ( at home) tuna sandwich in Burgen, packet of plain crisps.
D. Bacon, egg and oven chips and slice of Hovis granary ( ran out of Burgen), I even weighed my chips, I usually just guesstimate, it was blooming lovely! Later I had three tiny thin homemade shortbread biscuits snaffled from hotel room. Tested before bed, 5.3! How did that happen? Had a bit of chocolate! Back to it today, going for my “ big” shop soon.


----------



## Naty

Re: Lidl high protein rolls - I picked up the last two in the shop nearest us yesterday and had one at lunchtime... 7.8 before lunch and 7.9 two hours post-prandial... sold!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal egg mayo and onion sandwich and a vanilla Viennese thin
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, sprouts and 1 square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee  x


----------



## Carolg

Today
B-High fibre bran with a wee spoon of sultanas puts Alphonso almond
S- banana,satsuma
L- home made butternut squash / red pepper soup, mullerlight yog plus rasps and blueberry
S-4 tick tacks ( pushed the boat out)
D- ham, cabbage,2 baby boils. Rasps and blueberries, s/f jelly and double cream
Bar moser roth
Small slice wholemeal toast and marmalade 
Really impressed BG before dinner 5.5


----------



## Amigo

B - poached egg on 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea

L - bacon sandwich & latte (caramel shortbread and brought half home)

D - mince (I’m copying Kaylz), small dumpling, spring greens, carrots, garden peas and a broccoli and cauliflower gratin, gravy

Snack - 11 grams of carb chocolate!  (Moser & Roth milk bar)


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: Cornflakes
L: mini pork pie, coleslaw, ham and mustard wholemeal sandwich + additional slice of bread and butter. Profiterole mousse dessert.
D: chicken tikka curry with poppadoms x2.


----------



## Midnightrider

Food today (31/1)
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mushrooms, ham, tomatoes,
scrambled eggs, baked beans / Juice from one grapefruit {377 Cal / 23.9g Carbs}
...................................6 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Game stew _[leftovers]_, new potatoes, squash, 
runner beans {364 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {141 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), peanut butter, half avocado {275 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}
.................................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Wild duck, celeriac & white bean soup {82 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}
Haddock loin in breadcrumbs, fries, peas, sweetcorn {280 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}
Cherries, blueberries, yoghurt, amaretti biscuit {102 Cal / 16.3g Carbs}

Snack (8.30pm): Bread & butter (thick slice, seeded, fresh from the oven),
milk {232 Cal / 24.9g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1908
Carbs 171.2g
Protein 129.4g
Fat 64.5g (Sat Fat 15.6g / Trans fat 0.8g)

FBG Tomorrow (1/2)_ not measured, below 4.5 every day for 6 months so will 
now measure FBG every 2 days, plus random other measurements_
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small banana, 2 fried eggs on superseeded bread
Satsuma
L: Chicken butty on same bread, 3 very small melon slices, mullerlight yogurt
Small packet pork scratchings
T: Meatloaf from Lidl (very nice) 2 boiled potatoes, sprouts, carrots & broccoli
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel fillet & 2 flat mushrooms filled with garlic & herb cream cheese & ground linseed
L: Hot Pepperami & chocolate & sea salt nut bar
D: Pancetta carbonara made with soya bean spaghetti
Pud: 2 choc/peanut butter cups
2 glasses of bubbly


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> AH!!!!!! Greggs
> https://www.sunderlandecho.com/news...tine-s-day-meals-at-select-branches-1-8986889


If I could still eat things in Greggs, it would be half seriously considered!



Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz @grainger has had squirty cream A G A I N!!!
> Not that I am telling tales or anything


I'd eat it every day if I could 



eggyg said:


> D. Bacon, egg and oven chips and slice of Hovis granary ( ran out of Burgen), I even weighed my chips, I usually just guesstimate, it was blooming lovely! Later I had three tiny thin homemade shortbread biscuits snaffled from hotel room. Tested before bed, 5.3! How did that happen? Had a bit of chocolate! Back to it today, going for my “ big” shop soon.


How are you finding the Hovis Granary for your BG levels in general?  My local Tesco has stopped stocking the Hovis Lower Carb, so I've switched to this in desperation and found that my levels don't really rise with it, so I'm pleased.  I'm always intrigued to know how it all works with other people.


----------



## Beck S

Couple of days to catch up on!

Tuesday
B: Fried egg on wholemeal toast and bacon
L: Walked out at lunchtime to co-op as had run out of food in the house, so a Pepperami, mini chicken skewers, some chicken bites and a bag of Wotsits.
D: Guide night, so had two pieces of granary toast and marmite, and a small bowl of Cinnamon Roll Halo Top (end of the pot  )

Wednesday
B: 'Work breakfast' (fried egg, toast and bacon)
L: Sliced turkey and brussel sprouts from the work canteen.  Utterly devoid of carbs, AND taste!
D: Rump steak and chips in the pub to make up for the disaster of lunch.  

Have been to Tesco now though, so I have decent food in the house for better lunches again!!


----------



## HOBIE

Spinach & Scrambled Egg 4 dinner.   Am off my food at mo but nice


----------



## eggyg

Beck S said:


> If I could still eat things in Greggs, it would be half seriously considered!
> 
> 
> I'd eat it every day if I could
> 
> 
> How are you finding the Hovis Granary for your BG levels in general?  My local Tesco has stopped stocking the Hovis Lower Carb, so I've switched to this in desperation and found that my levels don't really rise with it, so I'm pleased.  I'm always intrigued to know how it all works with other people.


I don’t really know as I am on MDI so just adjusted my NovoRapid for it, but when I looked it’s only 17 grams as opposed to Burgen being nearly 12, so probably in the grand scheme of things it probably doesn’t make a lot of difference.I prefer Burgen to the granary as I think it’s a bit heavy. The granary belongs to Mr Eggy, he hates Burgen. We’re a two loaf family!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with a basa fillet and mayonnaise and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After - coffee  xx


----------



## grainger

I’m blaming the baby today... sooo hungry!

B: rice crispies (made by my little boy for me so didn’t want to disappoint him), thankfully 2hrs later 6.5 so all good.
S: chicken and mushroom slice (rice crispies do not keep you full until lunch).
L: one slice while meal bread with butter. Ham. Cherry peppers ricotta stuffed (entire pot - erm ops). Chocolate and vanilla ice cream.
D: Cottage pie. 

Am stuffed and uncomfortable - no room left for me to breathe with this huge belly! Roll on delivery. Need a healthy day tomorrow. On the plus side numbers stayed in the 6s all day so far (except on waking) so that’s a positive


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushroom & cheese omelette, milky coffee
Satsuma
L: Baxter's chicken broth, 2 laughing cow light triangles, fruit cocktail, mullerlight yogurt
Small banana
T: 2 small pork chops, Tilda mushroom basmati rice, coffee
Tea during the day.


----------



## Beck S

eggyg said:


> I don’t really know as I am on MDI so just adjusted my NovoRapid for it, but when I looked it’s only 17 grams as opposed to Burgen being nearly 12, so probably in the grand scheme of things it probably doesn’t make a lot of difference.I prefer Burgen to the granary as I think it’s a bit heavy. The granary belongs to Mr Eggy, he hates Burgen. We’re a two loaf family!


Ah, that's fair!  My housemate has adopted my new diet by default as I do all the cooking - while fortunately she like the bread I'm buying, she does occasionally get a white loaf from the bakery for a change.


----------



## Amigo

B - scrambled, cheesy eggs on 1 slice wholemeal toast, slice of smoked salmon

L - chicken and stuffing sandwich in brown granary, latte

D - rib eye steak, onions, broccoli, 6 chilli coated chips, sour cream dip

Snack - 2 Riesen sweets

Pot of rice pudding


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

You  REALLY don't want to know, honestly you don't.
Suffice it to say one ate everything one shouldn't eat didn't one?
Including a wonderful pastry boat  filled with a delicious custard sauce and strawberries and  muffin that was anything but low carb.
One didn't bother testing ones' BG levels did one as one was working on the principle that ignorance is bliss.

Lucky esacape at Pudong Airport after initial panic.
They were scanning everyones bags on arrival and I had a miniture,portable ALDI store in mine BUT just before my turn they decided that the queue was to long so they waved ALL non-Chinese through.
Big PHEW !!!! From Vince.
Interesting flight;  met a Santander Banker form Newcastle,  Bengali in origin taking his 88 years old Grandfather to vsit his home in Bangladesh first time he had been home for many years. The Grandad is a T2 Diabetic who eats everything and anything which worries his Grandson and who was lecturing most of the way .. Told his Grandson that at 88 itt isn't important as long as Grandad is happy. 
A French/African budding football player about 10 feet tall on his was to Shanghai to meet his agent here and a Burmese/ USA  citizen who owns a chain of dry cleaning stores in Florida on his way to visit his roots in Mynamar,, Rangoon. Young guy very smart and successful. A Pakistani banana farmer who lives and works in Australis who had been home to Pakistan to visit his family, a terrifically nice guy. This ended up with invitations to visit and stay with people in Tampa, Rangoon and Mindi Beach AU.
I love multiculturalism, you can learn so much from other cultures and soak up knowledge that helps to understand how the world works. You also begin to appreciate that what we read in the press about these places in, in many cases, totally untrue or biased.


----------



## Vince_UK

Now no longer on Meds, will go back to trying drinking Okra watrer again. Dirt cheap here already have some in the fridge


----------



## Midnightrider

Food yesterday (1/2)
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
raspberries, almonds {303 Cal/ 39.2g Carbs}
..............................3 mile walk
..............................5 km row
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, tomatoes,
garlic mushrooms, baked beans / Juice from one orange {206 Cal / 25.2g Carbs}


..............................5 km row
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {89 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {445 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts, 90% chocolate {181 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

Snack (3.30pm) Toast (one slice, seeded), peanut butter, half avocado {381 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}
.................................4 mile walk

BG (6pm) 4.4
Dinner (6pm): Turkey lasagne {368 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}
Wine: Chianti {113 Cal / 3.5g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {116 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2156
Carbs 165.3g
Protein 116.1g
Fat 87.5g (Sat Fat 17.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

FBG Today (2/2 05:30) 4.3
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

Well found some Almond Unsweetened Soya milk, £5.03/litre and 2.6g/carbs per 100 ml.
Will be giving that a miss at the price and carb level.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> 6 chilli coated chips


Are these homemade Amigo? xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 mackerel fillets on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Ham, cream cheese & cucumber sarnie
D: Aldi 'Slim Well' chicken saag ready meal with cauli rice & a small naan.  The saag was only 9g for the whole packet & it's a big portion.  Naan wasn't low carb though.
Pud: 1 bar MR cherry mousse au chocolat


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Are these homemade Amigo? xx



No I bought them from Sainsbury’s Kaylz. They’re frozen, chilli coated chips and actually quite hot (and carby if you have too many).


----------



## Beck S

Blimey Vince, that was a close call!  Trying to explain all that food would have been fun!!!

So, yesterday...

B: Greggs Bacon roll (covering again)
L: Hovis wholemeal granary, with cheese, ham, cucumber, and iceburg lettuce, packet of Wotsits, and a strawberry Skyr yoghurt.
Snack: Peanut and Chocolate Nature Valley bar on the train on the way back home
D: Ikea meatballs, mixed peas and sweetcorn, and about 8 thin french fries.
Packet of Salted Caramel Coconut Pecks.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Blimey Vince, that was a close call!  Trying to explain all that food would have been fun!!!
> 
> So, yesterday...
> 
> B: Greggs Bacon roll (covering again)
> L: Hovis wholemeal granary, with cheese, ham, cucumber, and iceburg lettuce, packet of Wotsits, and a strawberry Skyr yoghurt.
> Snack: Peanut and Chocolate Nature Valley bar on the train on the way back home
> D: Ikea meatballs, mixed peas and sweetcorn, and about 8 thin french fries.
> Packet of Salted Caramel Coconut Pecks.


I coould have ended up in some undisclosed "location" for a while lol


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> No I bought them from Sainsbury’s Kaylz. They’re frozen, chilli coated chips and actually quite hot (and carby if you have too many).


Hopefully now I've got an appointment for the 14th I wont be worrying about that so much for much longer! Will head over to the website and have a look at them as I'm sure Sainsburys deliver in my area, thanks!!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal egg mayo sandwich and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts, onion gravy and 1 square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Vince_UK

Vince is jetlagged and wide awake and hungry lol
Coffee bubbling way, cat sprawled across my knees purring away. Strangely quite a reassuring sound.
My Yesterdays
B –
Nowt to late
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Bacon and eggs, that is all that was in the fridge.
Mid Afternoon-
Nowt
D –
Hunam Cuisine.
Spinach with garlic, Mapo tofu, Spicy beef , radish spring onion and leek with ginger, Black fungus in vinegar and Chilli, Liver with onions Hunan style
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About  1.5litre of coffee.
0 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0 litre.
No Alpro Almond here BAH!!!!

I forgot tonight is the Spring Festival Dinner for the company.
Will be feasting a plenty, no idea what they have selevcted.

End for today.

_     _____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

February 15th is Chinese New Year, Spring Festival.
Steeped in history and tradition as old as the Chinese civilisation itself.
Next year is The Year Of The Dog. It lasts 15 days culminating with Lantern Festival on the 15th day. I guarantee every night for 15 days fireworks will be set off at midnight.
The foods I used to indulge in will have to be avoided as will be the small very sweet oranges given as traditional Spring Festival gifts as a token of good luck and wealth. I used to eat them by the ton but alas no longer.
I will however receive 100’s as Spring Festival gifts and I guess the people who know I cannot eat them will become my best buddies for a time lol.


----------



## grainger

Erm today:

B: Cornflakes
L: burgers (no bun) with coleslaw. Chocolate cookies (erm 5!) 
D: turkey stir fry with mushrooms and onions.


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Erm today:
> 
> B: Cornflakes
> L: burgers (no bun) with coleslaw. Chocolate cookies (erm 5!)
> D: turkey stir fry with mushrooms and onions.


Ah @grainger 
No Squirty cream.


----------



## grainger

Vince_UK said:


> Ah @grainger
> No Squirty cream.



Knew there was something I forgot to mention.... probably due to shame

I had a mug full of squirty cream with a spoon earlier - was awesome!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Knew there was something I forgot to mention.... probably due to shame
> 
> I had a mug full of squirty cream with a spoon earlier - was awesome!


LOL
You have no idea how much I am laughing BUT I promise not to mention it to @Kaylz 
ooooops


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mushroom omelette
L: Small bag of pork scratchings & an Aldi choc & sea salt nut bar
D: Home made donner kebab (Tom Kerridge recipe)
Pud: 1 bat MR cherry mousse au chocolat & 3 maltesers
3 G&T's


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Well found some Almond Unsweetened Soya milk, £5.03/litre and 2.6g/carbs per 100 ml.
> Will be giving that a miss at the price and carb level.
> Back to the drawing board.
> 
> View attachment 6562


You can make almond milk vince.. I used to have instructions but never made it


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal egg mayo sandwich and a lotus
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - thin cut beef steak, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts, onion gravy and 1 square Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x


Why the knob of butter Kaylz? Maybe daft question


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Why the knob of butter Kaylz? Maybe daft question


When i had the cold I was having big spikes after meals that hadn't been a problem before and adding fat slows the absorption of the carbs, now I just like the flavour with the butter and as I'm needing weight on me a blob of butter does no harm lol xx


----------



## Carolg

My yesterday’s
B- weetabix protein with almond approach
S-banana
L-2 wholemeal cheese and ham sandwiches
D- cheesy scrambled eggs and 2slices ham, ,mullerlight yogurt
S- bag of skinny sweet and salty popcorn at cinema plus 1 rhubarb and custard haribo(yuk)
Supper- bowl of granola
Need to up my veg. Everyone else looks so much more interesting food choices


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> When i had the cold I was having big spikes after meals that hadn't been a problem before and adding fat slows the absorption of the carbs, now I just like the flavour with the butter and as I'm needing weight on me a blob of butter does no harm lol xx


ah, thanks. I thought the butter maybe made porridge creamier bu I understand your plan. Maybe will try that
Kept seeing you post basa and never had it (not too great with fish unless it came as a fish supper or a tin of tuna or occasional salmon fillet or smoked salmon lol) but bought basa fillets from Lidl or Aldi, so going to try tonight. Wish me luck


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> ah, thanks. I thought the butter maybe made porridge creamier bu I understand your plan. Maybe will try that
> Kept seeing you post basa and never had it (not too great with fish unless it came as a fish supper or a tin of tuna or occasional salmon fillet or smoked salmon lol) but bought basa fillets from Lidl or Aldi, so going to try tonight. Wish me luck


You could also use cocoa butter or coconut oil in your porridge if you wanted, I'm having smoked basa tonight, I think its delicious I hope you like it too! let me know what you think  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> You could also use cocoa butter or coconut oil in your porridge if you wanted, I'm having smoked basa tonight, I think its delicious I hope you like it too! let me know what you think  xx


Will do about basa. Had the porridge with almond stuff but bought a carton from Aldi. Not as nice as alpro. Did put wee blob of butter in, made it quite creamy but more salty. Will have another go another day so not put off. Think I will get alpro stocked up.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Will do about basa. Had the porridge with almond stuff but bought a carton from Aldi. Not as nice as alpro. Did put wee blob of butter in, made it quite creamy but more salty. Will have another go another day so not put off. Think I will get alpro stocked up.


I think the Aldi almond milk has carbs? I could be wrong though, yes it does taste slightly salty with salted butter but I like that, especially with the raspberries mixed in, alpro long life almond milk is £1 a carton just now at Tesco so get yourself there!! lol  xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I saw an almond milk recipe the other day, not sure how much it makes but you could try it and see then if you like it etc adjust quantities to make more all it was, was
100g raw almonds and 500ml water (well they used 4 dates for a sweetened version)
Soak almonds in a bowl of water overnight, drain, rinse and peel them, blend the almonds with 500ml water until well blended and almost smooth, strain the mixture using a strainer or cheesecloth, store in fridge in a sealed container for up to 4 days x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I think the Aldi almond milk has carbs? I could be wrong though, yes it does taste slightly salty with salted butter but I like that, especially with the raspberries mixed in, alpro long life almond milk is £1 a carton just now at Tesco so get yourself there!! lol  xx


According to My Fitness Pal, the Aldi unsweetened almond milk has 1g carb more than the Alpro (100mls).  I didn't know the Alpro tasted better than Aldi.  Never tried it.  Will have to get some.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> According to My Fitness Pal, the Aldi unsweetened almond milk has 1g carb more than the Alpro (100mls).  I didn't know the Alpro tasted better than Aldi.  Never tried it.  Will have to get some.,


I'm afraid I don't trust my fitness pal as I've looked at stuff on there and it has completely different information to the label in front of me! LOL, the alpro is great but then I've never tried any of the others so unlike others I cant compare any brands haha x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal and a plain 2 egg omelette and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 40g all bran & small banana, skimmed milk
L: Some chicken drumsticks & wings, some antipasti & gherkins
Latte
A pre dinner G&T
T: Sirloin steak, skin on fries & a couple of onion rings, 2 small glasses of vin rouge
Tea during the day
I'm now on 2nd G&T


----------



## Mark Parrott

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: 40g all bran & small banana, skimmed milk
> L: Some chicken drumsticks & wings, some antipasti & gherkins
> Latte
> A pre dinner G&T
> T: Sirloin steak, skin on fries & a couple of onion rings, 2 small glasses of vin rouge
> Tea during the day
> I'm now on 2nd G&T


I'm still on my first.


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm still on my first.


About to pour my third


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> You can make almond milk vince.. I used to have instructions but never made it


WOuld be interested in that @Carolg


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I think the Aldi almond milk has carbs? I could be wrong though, yes it does taste slightly salty with salted butter but I like that, especially with the raspberries mixed in, alpro long life almond milk is £1 a carton just now at Tesco so get yourself there!! lol  xx


Yes it does, if I recall I think it is 2.4g/100ml


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
Bacon, sausage, fried eggs.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Mid Afternoon-
Nowt
D –
Company dinner
Not even going to try and list it plus the fact I don’t have a clue what most of it  was. It was a far cry form my usual UK menu that is for sure.
I will post photos of the restaurant and the food  I think.
Sorry @Mark Parrott @Amigo  Food porn again 
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 1.5 litre of coffee.
0 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0 litre.
No Alpro Almond

I am sitting typing this at 4.48am watching a certain little feline going absolutely crazy with a cardboard box. LOL

End for today.
______________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

The red bottle holds a liquor which is a cross between kerosene, rocket fuel  and MouTai. To be avoided at all costs. We had 10 rooms like this each holding 10 people all with privte loo.


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> WOuld be interested in that @Carolg


I tagged you in a recipe in this thread for it!!!! x


----------



## Vince_UK

It included 1/2 a cows head before and after shots lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I tagged you in a recipe in this thread for it!!!! x


I thought you only got tagged for being a naughty boy  lol
Thanks @Kaylz 
Will take a look later


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Vince_UK

SIlly questiion I know perhas but Coke Zero is ok to drink?
I checked the label and 0 Carbs and 0 Sugar so I guess is ok.
Need an alternative to water especially when it starts to get hot here.
Never been a great lover of Coke but needs must I guess.


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 6608


Looks like you all had a good company dinner - Waving back at ya


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> SIlly questiion I know perhas but Coke Zero is ok to drink?
> I checked the label and 0 Carbs and 0 Sugar so I guess is ok.
> Need an alternative to water especially when it starts to get hot here.
> Never been a great lover of Coke but needs must I guess.


Coke zero is ok, especially with Malibu in it


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Looks like you all had a good company dinner - Waving back at ya
> View attachment 6609


we did @scousebird 
One or two had to be "guided" home after they over indulged but.... done that myself more than a few times in the past.
I reckon around 60 of the 100 people there will have monstrous hangovers this morning lol


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Coke zero is ok, especially with Malibu in it


Thanks Scouse.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B: multigrain cereal
L: chicken, bacon, salad sandwich (wholemeal), half a Chelsea bun
D: steak pie with peas and sweetcorn. Other half of Chelsea bun.


----------



## Mark Parrott

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B: multigrain cereal
> L: chicken, bacon, salad sandwich (wholemeal), half a Chelsea bun
> D: steak pie with peas and sweetcorn. Other half of Chelsea bun.


I got worried for a minute there.  Only half a Chelsea bun?  Relieved to see you had the other half later.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mushrooms & fried egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Tuna & cucumber sarnie
D: Turkey & courgette burger with Mozzarella & salad on a Burgen thin with sweet potato wedges.
Pud: Chocolate berry delight.  Invented it myself.  Mascarpone, creme fraiche, plain Greek yoghurt, raw cacao powder & sweetener, mixed together with berries & grated choc on top.
2 G&T's


----------



## grainger

Mark Parrott said:


> I got worried for a minute there.  Only half a Chelsea bun?  Relieved to see you had the other half later.



Haha - took a LOT of will power to eat half at a time!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B: multigrain cereal
> L: chicken, bacon, salad sandwich (wholemeal), half a Chelsea bun
> D: steak pie with peas and sweetcorn. Other half of Chelsea bun.


Now, A Chelsea bun with a little squirty cream would go down a real treat


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 6591 View attachment 6592 View attachment 6593 View attachment 6594 View attachment 6595 View attachment 6596 View attachment 6597 View attachment 6598 View attachment 6599 View attachment 6600



I bet that cost you Vince! Not so keen on the feathered thing that looks like a dead bird on a bed of lettuce!


----------



## Vince_UK

In a word @Amigo  YUP 
Seriously though they are a good bunch and hard working so worth a little effort from me and appreciation.
They are going to have to make a few extra sales to pay for it lol, but that is a different story hehe.
That is actually the cows head the bit sticking up is/was one of the horns. I actually didn't try it just didn't appeal to me. I did eat the pigs trotters though.
They did give me a few bottles of the Bordeaux but I have no doubts that will appear on someones expenses claim well "hidden" lol


----------



## grainger

Vince_UK said:


> Now, A Chelsea bun with a little squirty cream would go down a real treat



I almost bought one that was filled with cream but resisted!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Scrambled eggs & bacon on 2 Tesco farmhouse wholemeal toast, tea
L: At the National Trust cafe at Bodiam Castle - beef stew with a small slice of a granary kind of bloomer 
Now for the naughty - Alan & I shared a cream tea at a very nice cafe in Rye; a fruit scone & a plain scone with clotted cream & strawberry jam with a pot of tea 
T: Nachos followed by chilli & 2 small glasses of vin rouge


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
Nowt
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Sirloin steak and 2 fried eggs.
Mid Afternoon-
Nowt
D – Sichuan Cuisine
Mapo Tofu, Kong Bao Chicken, Black Fish, Cabbage, 3 Fungus soup. Jasmine Tea.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 1.0 litre of coffee.
0 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0 litre.
No Alpro Almond

Started taking Fybrogel for extra fibre, brought 200 packets from the UK
Was wondering how I would explain that away at customs if they had discovered it .
End for today.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Scrambled egg on toast
L- Sausage and coleslaw sandwich, raspberry yoghurt
D- Pasta bolognese
S- Squirty Cream


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts and a square Lindt 90%
After - coffee x


----------



## Midnightrider

_Apologies for lack of posts but have been away for a couple of days, for the same reason there are some estimates in some of the values given too. Also, relying on others for food, so not necessarily my choice of what to eat.
_
Food Friday 2/2 
FBG (05:30) 4.3
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, walnuts {302 Cal/ 35.6g Carbs}
..............................3 mile walk
..............................5 km row
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mushrooms, tomatoes,
corned beef, baked beans / Juice from one orange {237 Cal / 27.2g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Vegetable soup_ [going away for the weekend so using up all
the leftover veg in the fridge, some stock frozen too] _{107 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
..............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Scrambled eggs, smoked salmon, avocado,
toast (one slice, seeded) {353 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds, 90% choc shavings {152 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {69 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Fish and chips {535 Cal / 46.6g Carbs}
Wine: Prosecco (3 small), Zinfandel (2 medium) {395 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}
BG (8pm) 5.0 

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2208
Carbs 182.3g
Protein 91.8g
Fat 81.3g (Sat Fat 15.6g / Trans fat 2.3g)

FBG Saturday 3/2 - not measured
Food Saturday (3/2)
Snack (6am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Croissant, bacon, avocado, poached egg {392 Cal / 17.5g Carbs}
Blackberries, yoghurt, granola (home made, heavy on coconut & pecan) {90 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Ham sandwich / Yoghurt & granola / Nectarine {338 Cal /35.4g Carbs}

..............................3 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Chicken casserole, baguette {517 Cal / 44.9g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, 90% chocolate {174 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1579
Carbs 141.9g
Protein 98.8g
Fat 59.1g (Sat Fat 18.2g / Trans fat 0.6g)

FBG Today (Sunday 4/2 05:30) 4.2
Food Today, Sunday 4/2
Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), avocado, tomatoes,
scrambled eggs {214 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
Blackberries, yoghurt {141 Cal / 6.2g Carbs}

................................1km swim (40 lengths)
_[1 hour swim during son's lesson, back home now so food is my own responsibility]_

Lunch (12pm): Roast chicken. new potatoes, carrots, peas {412 Cal /22.7g Carbs}

..............................2 mile walk to pub for rugby
3 pints beer {497 Cal / 27.2g Carbs}
..............................2 mile walk home
BG (7pm) 4.1

Dinner (7pm): Turkey lasagne_ [leftovers] _{369 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, amaretti biscuit {126 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1928
Carbs 125.6g
Protein 118.7g
Fat 57.6g (Sat Fat 16.7g / Trans fat 0.4g)
_Tomorrow is not a testing day!_
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just _


----------



## Midnightrider

Carolg said:


> You can make almond milk vince.. I used to have instructions but never made it


This one works fine, I only use almond milk for porridge myself so don't even need to strain it as a bit grainy is fine,
https://www.thespruce.com/raw-vegan-gluten-free-almond-milk-3377459


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> This one works fine, I only use almond milk for porridge myself so don't even need to strain it as a bit grainy is fine,
> https://www.thespruce.com/raw-vegan-gluten-free-almond-milk-3377459


Looks very simple to make and interesting


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> Looks very simple to make and interesting


Yes, very easy and just costs a few pence. I don't bother with dates myself and am happy with a coarse mix in my porridge too.

Add some white bread crumbs and a few garlic cloves (raw) before blending and it makes a fantastic cold soup (serve with a handful of sweet green grapes and you are in southern Spain).


----------



## Mark Parrott

My yesterdays with before/2 hrs after BG readings.

B: 4 rashers of bacon & egg in low carb muffin (5.9/6.1)
L: 2 handfuls salt & vinegar peanuts & Nature Valley Protein bar (5.5/9.5)
D: Roast chicken & stuffing with roast sweet potatoes, celeriac, swede, carrots, cauli, broccoli & gravy. (5.8/6.2)


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> : 2 handfuls salt & vinegar peanuts & Nature Valley Protein bar (5.5/9.5)


Wow Mark, you would have been better off eating a cream cake! lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Wow Mark, you would have been better off eating a cream cake! lol x


I've had better results eating a cream cake.  Found out the coating on these nuts contained sugar, potato starch & maize starch.  I really should've looked before hand.


----------



## Naty

Mark Parrott said:


> low carb muffin



Mark, do you make these yourself or buy them?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> My yesterdays with before/2 hrs after BG readings.
> 
> B: 4 rashers of bacon & egg in low carb muffin (5.9/6.1)
> L: 2 handfuls salt & vinegar peanuts & Nature Valley Protein bar (5.5/9.5)
> D: Roast chicken & stuffing with roast sweet potatoes, celeriac, swede, carrots, cauli, broccoli & gravy. (5.8/6.2)


I get embarrassed eating 3 rashers of bacon in a sandwich   You beat me by a margine of 33.3%  Mark.
I must practise harder.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I mak


Naty said:


> Mark, do you make these yourself or buy them?


I make them.
1 tbs ground almonds
1 tbs ground linseed
1/2 tsp chia seeds (optional)
1/4 tsp baking powder
pinch of salt
1 egg
1 tbs olive oil or coconut oil
1 tbs water

Mix all ingredients together in a measuring jug & microwave for 2 mins.  Remove from jug & allow to cool.  Slice in two & pop in the toaster.


----------



## Naty

Mark Parrott said:


> I make them... Slice in two & pop in the toaster.



Oo!  Thank you for posting the recipe. I think even I could make those... (my partner is the cook in this house)


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> _View attachment 6566 View attachment 6567 View attachment 6568 View attachment 6569 View attachment 6570 _____________________________________________


That beef looks stunning Vince!


Kaylz said:


> I'm afraid I don't trust my fitness pal as I've looked at stuff on there and it has completely different information to the label in front of me! LOL, the alpro is great but then I've never tried any of the others so unlike others I cant compare any brands haha x


I always check the info myself on the internet, or the packaging before I add to MyFitnessPal.  I use it every day as its the best way for me to keep track of my food, I just have to spend a but of time in the evenings adding in all the right info.

Up and down weekend.

Friday:
B: Fried egg on granary toast with bacon
L: Hovis wholemeal granary sandwich with cheese, ham, cucumber and lettuce.  Pear Skyr, and a packet of Wotsits.
D: New M&S salmon and hake tomato and basil bake with garden peas and sweetcorn (55g)

Saturday:
B: Jordan's Country Crisp, 50g with semi-skimmed milk.
L: Hovis Wholemeal Granary cheese and onion sandwich, packet of Wotsits.
D: Pork Saltimbocca with garden peas (55g) and 65g of Aunt Bessie's Vegetable Chips.  Chips tasted lovely, but they pushed me up from 7.4 to 9, so I'm a bit weary of them at the mo, but something to consider if I can get my levels back down again.

Sunday:
B: Jordan's Country Crisp, 50g with semi-skimmed milk.
L: Cheese omelette with salad, out in a cafe.  Not the best, but at least no carbs.  Long walk after!
D: Scrambled egg and bacon on Hovis WG toast.
Snack: Have discovered mint Lindor........ (had two throughout the day.)


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> That beef looks stunning Vince!


I eat to much @Beck S


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I mak
> 
> I make them.
> 1 tbs ground almonds
> 1 tbs ground linseed
> 1/2 tsp chia seeds (optional)
> 1/4 tsp baking powder
> pinch of salt
> 1 egg
> 1 tbs olive oil or coconut oil
> 1 tbs water
> 
> Mix all ingredients together in a measuring jug & microwave for 2 mins.  Remove from jug & allow to cool.  Slice in two & pop in the toaster.


Would Flaxseed work as well Mark?
I get confused between Flax and Linseed


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> I eat to much @Beck S


You know, I'm honestly still struggling with the smaller portion sizes.  People all said to me I'd be used to it in no-time, but I'm not.  I'm always looking for snacks, mostly ones I can't then eat.  But at least all the meat is free and clear carb-wise, that's one weight off your mind!

I'm concerning myself over my levels at the mo - since I came off the gliclazides, they're hovering between 6-8.  I know that's still good compared to where I was before, but when I was regularly in the 5s before, I'm struggling.  Feels like I've lost control over it lately and I don't like it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Would Flaxseed work as well Mark?
> I get confused between Flax and Linseed


Flaxseed & Linseed are the same, so yes.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal cod loin sandwich with mayo and a lotus
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - cod loin, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Carolg

I


Beck S said:


> You know, I'm honestly still struggling with the smaller portion sizes.  People all said to me I'd be used to it in no-time, but I'm not.  I'm always looking for snacks, mostly ones I can't then eat.  But at least all the meat is free and clear carb-wise, that's one weight off your mind!
> 
> I'm concerning myself over my levels at the mo - since I came off the gliclazides, they're hovering between 6-8.  I know that's still good compared to where I was before, but when I was regularly in the 5s before, I'm struggling.  Feels like I've lost control over it lately and I don't like it.


 bought a set of smaller plates, in between dinner And tea plate. If is full it looks a lot, but better portion size if that makes sense


----------



## Carolg

Today
Porridge with almond alpro
Banana
Bar of Cadbury caramel( only because went for bloods and late lunch) good excuse
Egg mayo sandwich
Bag of tomato sauce crisps
1/2 portion of misteroni bolognaise with pasta scraped out.
Slice toast and peanut butter


----------



## HOBIE

Porridge 4 breakie, nothing for dinner, Fish finger sandwich with peas for tea. (made with Wholemeal bread)


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- fried egg on toast
L- chicken & mushroom slice. Chocolate pud in a mug (so yummy but so naughty)
S- Prawn crackers, coleslaw
D- “very nice chicken”, chicken casserole with lardons, carrots, onions etc lots of red wine and chicken stock, herbs & two slices of wholemeal bread and butter to soak up the sauce.


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon & mushroom sandwich

L - hot cross bun & piece of cheese

D - minted lamb chops, new potatoes, green beans, broccoli & carrots with lamb gravy

Snack - 2 (7.4.gram of carb each) mini almond chocolate bars


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> chicken & mushroom slice


Is this homemade? Sound lovely! Do you have the recipe? x


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> mini almond chocolate bars


Ohhh what are these? Where do you get them? lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Ohhh what are these? Where do you get them? lol xx



They’re JD Gross from Lidl Kaylz and actually only 5.8 grams carb per 12.5 gram piece. Maybe not dark enough chocolate for you though 

There’s Almond milk, milk nougat, plain almond cream and white almond crisp mini bars. Nice!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> They’re JD Gross from Lidl Kaylz and actually only 5.8 grams carb per 12.5 gram piece. Maybe not dark enough chocolate for you though
> 
> There’s Almond milk, milk nougat, plain almond cream and white almond crisp mini bars. Nice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 6629


Ohhh looks lovely!! I used to sit and eat a whole bag of white chocolate buttons in one go so I'm sure I'd handle them (although I cant stand white chocolate now!) lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

I've actually got a fancy for a peanut butter and cucumber sandwich sometime though, I've never even had it before so I don't know why! haha x


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo don't suppose by any chance you have a close up of the front of the packet? xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo don't suppose by any chance you have a close up of the front of the packet? xx



For you I’ll try to oblige. Hang fire!  They’re in the fridge.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> For you I’ll try to oblige. Hang fire!  They’re in the fridge.


Thank you Amigo, your a total star!  xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> I've actually got a fancy for a peanut butter and cucumber sandwich sometime though, I've never even had it before so I don't know why! haha x


That comment has brought back memories. Many years ago, when I took packed lunches to work, I used to have a dairylea triangle, peanut butter and cucumber sandwich, yummy.


----------



## Amigo

Here they are;


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Flaxseed & Linseed are the same, so yes.


Thanks Mark, I can be thick sometimes 
Will try these at the weekend


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo thank you!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Radish with bone marrow, Tofu with seaweed, pak choi, pork meatballs (I had 4 no idea what they did to me but …………..)
Mid Afternoon-
6 Macadamia nuts and some Almonds.
D –
Smoked salmon vine tomatoes, a very strong blue cheese.
Rump steak with steamed onion and 2 fried eggs.
Strawberries and cream.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 1.0 litre of coffee.

0 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0 litre.
No Alpro Almond

The first box or oranges arrived which I cannot scoff., however the other box contains a selection various nuts and seeds, e.g. almonds, walnuts, macadamia all of which I can chomp away on.
I am missing my Moser Roth desperately.
End for today.

______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Mushroom & cheese omelette, milky coffee.
L: Baxters highlaners broth, gherkins, blueberries
Satsuma
T: Meatballs in tomato & basil sauce, wholemeal spaghetti.
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Food Yesterday, Monday 5/2
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {288 Cal / 38.7g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7.30am): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), mushrooms, tomatoes /
Juice from one orange {167 Cal / 21.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Prawns, avocado, spinach, cucumber, tomatoes,
rye bread, hummus {258 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Vegetable soup / tangerine {191 Cal / 25.9g Carbs}
..............................2 mile walk
..............................5 km on rowing machine

Dinner (7pm): Spanish fish stew, green beans, pangrattato {331 Cal / 34.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blueberries, vanilla ice cream, almonds {163 Cal / 15.4g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1654
Carbs 185.8g
Protein 94.0g
Fat 46.4g (Sat Fat 8.8g / Trans fat 0.2g)

FBG today (6/2 05:30) 4.3
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuit, nuts & seeds, ground linseed, cinnamon with double cream & almond milk
L: Chicken & stuffing salad
Snack: 1 slice toasted Burgen & butter
Pud: Strawberry jelly & berries


----------



## Kaylz

Right guys hoping I can get an answer here, if I'm doing fresh veg to get the carbs right do I weigh mines before or after boiling? Please help a lass in need! haha xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Right guys hoping I can get an answer here, if I'm doing fresh veg to get the carbs right do I weigh mines before or after boiling? Please help a lass in need! haha xx


No idea! I wouldn't have thought that boiling a veg would do much for its carb content either way. I wouldn't have thought they either lose or gain water ( which is what would account for the difference) when immersed in a pan of it. You could do a one off test, weigh them before and after boiling and see how much difference there is, if there's not a lot, ( as in, not enough for you to have calculated your insulin dose differently) then you can please yourself. If there is a big difference, though, it's back to the drawing board! (But I suspect there won't be)


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> No idea! I wouldn't have thought that boiling a veg would do much for its carb content either way. I wouldn't have thought they either lose or gain water ( which is what would account for the difference) when immersed in a pan of it. You could do a one off test, weigh them before and after boiling and see how much difference there is, if there's not a lot, ( as in, not enough for you to have calculated your insulin dose differently) then you can please yourself. If there is a big difference, though, it's back to the drawing board! (But I suspect there won't be)


I currently weigh it after boiling it which I don't have a problem with and remain quite stable but it was something I saw on another forum that I would find it difficult to get carb values for par-boiled veg, which I thought would be the same as in its raw state to be honest (its Brussel sprouts surely the weight cant dramatically change ) x


----------



## Midnightrider

Kaylz said:


> Right guys hoping I can get an answer here, if I'm doing fresh veg to get the carbs right do I weigh mines before or after boiling? Please help a lass in need! haha xx


I weigh mine before cooking and use the value for raw veg (cronometer.com). There is a slightly different value for cooked veg but I find it easier to weigh when dry. As a T2 though, it isn't particularly critical for me, just for info and interest only.


----------



## Kaylz

Midnightrider said:


> I weigh mine before cooking and use the value for raw veg (cronometer.com). There is a slightly different value for cooked veg but I find it easier to weigh when dry. As a T2 though, it isn't particularly critical for me, just for info and interest only.


Oh thanks! I've never heard of that site so I will go and have a look! Thanks again!  xx


----------



## Beck S

Vince, how do you cook your steaks?  I normally just fry mine in the frying pan, but I don't know how good grilling would be?

Yesterday:
B: Greggs Bacon Roll
L: Hovis WG sandwich with cheese, ham, lettuce and cucumber, packet of Wotsits, peanut and chocolate Nature Valley bar, and a walk!
D: Tesco hot counter meat - a cumberland sausage, 4 cod bites and 5 chicken nuggets. Nice. No rise   Dessert was a portion of Cookie Dough Halo-Top.


----------



## Kaylz

@Beck S I don't know how Vince does his but we do ours on the health grill then stick them in the oven on low temp to keep warm until they are served (as they only fit 2 at a time and there is 4 of us lol) they remain really tender and are delicious  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Vince, how do you cook your steaks?  I normally just fry mine in the frying pan, but I don't know how good grilling would be?
> 
> Yesterday:
> B: Greggs Bacon Roll
> L: Hovis WG sandwich with cheese, ham, lettuce and cucumber, packet of Wotsits, peanut and chocolate Nature Valley bar, and a walk!
> D: Tesco hot counter meat - a cumberland sausage, 4 cod bites and 5 chicken nuggets. Nice. No rise   Dessert was a portion of Cookie Dough Halo-Top.


@Beck S
In the UK I have Tefal OptiGrill which is brilliant. It has built in sensors thet detect the thickness of the meat and the internal temperature. It then has an LED light that also changes colour  and tells  you how "done" it. Rare Medium Well Done etc. They have them on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tefal-GC72...2&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=tefal+optigrill&psc=1
Here I pan fry them in a hot frying pan.
Important is to let the steak come up to room temperature.  That is vital. Then I heat the pan until it is hot, no oil, season the steak and put in the pan for around 3 minutes per side. Sometimes less or more depending on how thick the steak is. Using a hot pan sears the meat and seals it. Oil makes the steak soggy.
I like mine rare to medium rare and usually that is enough time actually in the pan.
Then I wrap it in foil and let it stand for around 5 minutes to rest.
I much prefer that way to grilling to be honest. When grilling the juices escape the steak and it can be a little dry.
Pan frying is a good method.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Beck S
> In the UK I have Tefal OptiGrill which is brilliant. It has built in sensors thet detect the thickness of the meat and the internal temperature. It then has an LED light that also changes colour  and tells  you how "done" it. Rare Medium Well Done etc. They have them on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tefal-GC72...2&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=tefal+optigrill&psc=1
> Here I pan fry them in a hot frying pan.
> Important is to let the steak come up to room temperature.  That is vital. Then I heat the pan until it is hot, no oil, season the steak and put in the pan for around 3 minutes per side. Sometimes less or more depending on how thick the steak is. Using a hot pan sears the meat and seals it. Oil makes the steak soggy.
> I like mine rare to medium rare and usually that is enough time actually in the pan.
> Then I wrap it in foil and let it stand for around 5 minutes to rest.
> I much prefer that way to grilling to be honest. When grilling the juices escape the steak and it can be a little dry.
> Pan frying is a good method.



I always pan fry steaks and oil and season the steaks not the pan. Make sure to drain too much water and fat off when they’re cooking otherwise they’ll stew instead of frying.


----------



## Beck S

Thanks guys.  I used to have a George Foreman, but found it used to make the steaks the texture of beef joint and I didn't really like it.  Never thought of draining, or not using oil though.  Will have to keep that in mind when I try them next.


----------



## Midnightrider

Amigo said:


> I always pan fry steaks and oil and season the steaks not the pan. Make sure to drain too much water and fat off when they’re cooking otherwise they’ll stew instead of frying.


Drag a steak through a warm kitchen, it is done perfectly.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - a very healthy wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich  and a not so healthy bar MR 85% 
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken, charlotte potatoes, sprouts, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Just had - another coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, slice low carb toast made into dipping soldiers 

L - small breakfast in a cafe, bacon, sausage (decent quality), black pudding, egg, tomato, spoonful beans & slice of grilled potato with slice of wholemeal toast (7.6 two hours after that)

D - chicken kiev, few crispy seasoned potato lattice slices, big salad with everything inc. sundried tomatoes, sweetcorn, cucumber, crunchy lettuce, piccolo tomatoes, red pepper, broccoli, spring onions & beetroot plus a dollop of sour cream dip 

Snacks - will have 5.3 grams of chocolate carb with my cuppa!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> B - 2 boiled eggs, slice low carb toast made into dipping soldiers
> 
> L - small breakfast in a cafe, bacon, sausage (decent quality), black pudding, egg, tomato, spoonful beans & slice of grilled potato with slice of wholemeal toast (7.6 two hours after that)
> 
> D - chicken kiev, few crispy seasoned potato lattice slices, big salad with everything inc. sundried tomatoes, sweetcorn, cucumber, crunchy lettuce, piccolo tomatoes, red pepper, broccoli, spring onions & beetroot plus a dollop of sour cream dip
> 
> Snacks - will have 5.3 grams of chocolate carb with my cuppa!


I always make a salad with absolutely everything in it.  Don't like to think i'm missing out on something.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> I always make a salad with absolutely everything in it.  Don't like to think i'm missing out on something.



Agree, Mark, I ordered a salad with a Pub meal last week and it was an absolute mound of lettuce and one sliced tomato! Nothing else!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 40g all bran & a handful of bluberries with skimmed milk, 3 scrambled eggs 
L: Baxters French onion soup & a banana
Nakd bar
T: Chinese takeaway - satay chicken & chicken mushroom (no rice), coffee.
Tea during the day

Some bad news today - I saw the nurse today (not a diabetes appt.) and I've put on 5kg since October  - obviously I've got to get a grip


----------



## Carolg

Today
Porridge with alpro 
Satsuma
Bag oven baked crisps
Tuna and cucumber wholemeal sandwich 
Mullerlight yogurt
Chinese buffet including chicken soup, apple pie and cream and mostly chicken things plus vegetables and mushrooms plus wee drop noodles (birthday tea for grandson)
OMG 1 hour later BG 22.4and quite a full feeling


----------



## Carolg

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: 40g all bran & a handful of bluberries with skimmed milk, 3 scrambled eggs
> L: Baxters French onion soup & a banana
> Nakd bar
> T: Chinese takeaway - satay chicken & chicken mushroom (no rice), coffee.
> Tea during the day
> 
> Some bad news today - I saw the nurse today (not a diabetes appt.) and I've put on 5kg since October  - obviously I've got to get a grip


It’s hard with festive season and cold weather. Hope she didn’t make you feel bad


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- fried egg on wholemeal toast
L- chicken and mayo sandwich with lettuce and cucumber (wholemeal), French fries - salt & vinegar.
S: hot chocolate - Cadbury’s highlights bournville, made with water just 3.6g carb. Satisfies sweet tooth craving without the carb hit! (Not as good as with milk and marshmallows tho)
D: homemade paella, chicken,king prawn and chorizo.
S: another hot chocolate with a handful of marshmallows

Currently debating how to feed my salt craving I have right now - likely to be a packet of crisps.

I have run out of squirty cream 

Edit; have to add, plain French fries, coleslaw & cheese! Ops!! 

@Kaylz the chicken and mushroom slice was made for me but I’ll see if I can get the recipe for you.


----------



## scousebird

Carolg said:


> It’s hard with festive season and cold weather. Hope she didn’t make you feel bad


No, not at all.  When I stood on the scales it was me who said "OMG I've put weight on" & when she checked it was 5kg.  She was not at all judgmental (she is short and a little round herself ).


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> @Kaylz the chicken and mushroom slice was made for me but I’ll see if I can get the recipe for you.


Oh that would be fab, thank you  x


----------



## Midnightrider

Food Today, Tuesday 6/2
FBG (05:30) 4.3
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plums,
raspberries, pecans {296 Cal / 37.1g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), avocado, tomatoes,
scrambled eggs / Juice from one orange {324 Cal / 22.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am) Vegetable soup, bread (half slice, seeded) {176 Cal / 17.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Spanish fish stew, green beans, samphire {311 Cal / 30.5g Carbs}
Blackberries, kiwi, yoghurt, hazelnuts {112 Cal / 10.0g Carbs} 

Snack (4pm): Walnut bread, peanut butter, peach {194 Cal / 15.4g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Lemon chicken, roast potatoes & parsnips, cauliflower,
carrot & swede mash, runner beans {401 Cal / 34.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, passion fruit, yoghurt, 90% chocolate {116 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1942
Carbs 184.7g
Protein 126.2g
Fat 63.2g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_Not testing in the morning_
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Midnightrider said:


> Drag a steak through a warm kitchen, it is done perfectly.


Just hit the cow over the head and slice it up.... Apologies to vegetarians, I like my steak very rare!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Just hit the cow over the head and slice it up.... Apologies to vegetarians, I like my steak very rare!!!


If a good vet can't get it back on its feet it is probably over done.


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> Drag a steak through a warm kitchen, it is done perfectly.


Like this


----------



## Vince_UK

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Just hit the cow over the head and slice it up.... Apologies to vegetarians, I like my steak very rare!!!


Like mine Blue and even eat Steak Tartar


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch Fish and chilies, boiled peanuts, cauliflower and pork, fried tofu and seaweed. Enforced portion control started again.
Mid Afternoon-
Nowt
D –
Sausage eggs and beans, got back to late to be creative
Strawberries and cream.
Blue cheese and toms
Mid Evening-
Dinner was mid evening.

About 1.5 litre of coffee possibly 2.
0 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx.0.5 litre.
No Alpro Almond


End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

“There is only one right way to eat a steak - with greed in your heart and a smile on your face.” 
― Soumeet Lanka

And no blood remaining! - Me!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- fried egg on wholemeal toast
> L- chicken and mayo sandwich with lettuce and cucumber (wholemeal), French fries - salt & vinegar.
> S: hot chocolate - Cadbury’s highlights bournville, made with water just 3.6g carb. Satisfies sweet tooth craving without the carb hit! (Not as good as with milk and marshmallows tho)
> D: homemade paella, chicken,king prawn and chorizo.
> S: another hot chocolate with a handful of marshmallows
> 
> Currently debating how to feed my salt craving I have right now - likely to be a packet of crisps.
> 
> I have run out of squirty cream
> 
> Edit; have to add, plain French fries, coleslaw & cheese! Ops!!
> 
> @Kaylz the chicken and mushroom slice was made for me but I’ll see if I can get the recipe for you.


@Kaylz 
Quick you need to call the Squirty Cream Emergency Hotline. urgent supplies required for @grainger


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> Okra water
> 20gr “ala” Ditto, flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch Fish and chilies, boiled peanuts, cauliflower and pork, fried tofu and seaweed. Enforced portion control started again.
> Mid Afternoon-
> Nowt
> D –
> Sausage eggs and beans, got back to late to be creative
> Strawberries and cream.
> Blue cheese and toms
> Mid Evening-
> Dinner was mid evening.
> 
> About 1.5 litre of coffee possibly 2.
> 0 Espressos
> Water with Lemon approx.0.5 litre.
> No Alpro Almond
> 
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 6646



Boiled peanuts sound very interesting Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Boiled peanuts sound very interesting Vince


Trust me @Amigo  I will pass on it next time lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuit, nuts & seeds, ground linseed, cinnamon with double cream, Greek yoghurt & almond milk.
L: 20 cocktail frankfurters & a mustard mayo dip.  Only 0.5g carb for the lot!
Snack: MR cherry mousse au chocolat
D: Tom Kerridge's one layer lasagne


----------



## Naty

^^ This is what we had for tea last night - bacon, egg, flat mushrooms and... low carb muffins!

We both love them.  Thanks again to @Mark Parrott for the recipe


----------



## Beck S

Steak = Medium.  I can do medium rare, but I prefer it more cooked that that!

Weird day yesterday

B: Work breakfast (egg, toast, bacon)
L: Hovis WG sandwich with cheese, ham, lettuce and cucumber.  Packet of Wotsits, Pear Skyr, Salted Caramel Fibre snack thing, and a Pepperami
D: Chicago Town Pepperoni Pizza.  Left in the freezer from a while ago, nothing else to eat late at night when I got back in.  It's got 40g in for such a tiny thing!!!

Pre-breakfast reading was 6.0, pre-lunch was 6.6, but pre-dinner was 7.4, even though all I'd had between 1.30 and 9pm was a handful of salted peanuts, and had spent 20 minutes running around with the Guides playing newspaper Ice Hockey.  I don't understand this bloody thing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> I don't understand this bloody thing.



You and me too


----------



## Vince_UK

Naty said:


> View attachment 6656
> ^^ This is what we had for tea last night - bacon, egg, flat mushrooms and... low carb muffins!
> 
> We both love them.  Thanks again to @Mark Parrott for the recipe


I am going to try them at the weekend. They look good


----------



## Mark Parrott

Naty said:


> View attachment 6656
> ^^ This is what we had for tea last night - bacon, egg, flat mushrooms and... low carb muffins!
> 
> We both love them.  Thanks again to @Mark Parrott for the recipe


Must thank @wirralass really, as she posted it first in the recipe section.  I'm just the whipping boy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Beck S said:


> Steak = Medium.  I can do medium rare, but I prefer it more cooked that that!
> 
> Weird day yesterday
> 
> B: Work breakfast (egg, toast, bacon)
> L: Hovis WG sandwich with cheese, ham, lettuce and cucumber.  Packet of Wotsits, Pear Skyr, Salted Caramel Fibre snack thing, and a Pepperami
> D: Chicago Town Pepperoni Pizza.  Left in the freezer from a while ago, nothing else to eat late at night when I got back in.  It's got 40g in for such a tiny thing!!!
> 
> Pre-breakfast reading was 6.0, pre-lunch was 6.6, but pre-dinner was 7.4, even though all I'd had between 1.30 and 9pm was a handful of salted peanuts, and had spent 20 minutes running around with the Guides playing newspaper Ice Hockey.  I don't understand this bloody thing.


Pizza can be very slow release but peak high.  The last time I had a slice of pizza, for the same reason you had, it took 3 hours to peak.  It was something like 7.9 so not too deadly.


----------



## Beck S

Mark Parrott said:


> Pizza can be very slow release but peak high.  The last time I had a slice of pizza, for the same reason you had, it took 3 hours to peak.  It was something like 7.9 so not too deadly.


I've generally avoided it until now just to be on the safe side.  I didn't test afterwards because it would have been half 11 and I was asleep then, so I don't know how it affected me afterwards.  6.6 this morning so not as bad as I have been.


----------



## Naty

Mark Parrott said:


> Must thank @wirralass really, as she posted it first in the recipe section.  I'm just the whipping boy.



Well, in that case - thank you @wirralass!

I had another one for lunch


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, charlotte potatoes, Brussel sprouts and 1 square Lindt 90%
Just finished - coffee xx


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 slices protein bread with turkey & teaspoon mayo

L - shared a Tesco Thai curry and rice portion with hubbie, 1 small garlic & coriander naan

D - Home made spicy tomato sausage casserole with heap of spring greens, 1 tablespoon mash and tablespoon of rice left from lunchtime

Snack - Time Out bar


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea x 2
B: Banana chia pudding with blueberries, 2 boiled eggs
Apple
L: In local pub; prawn & marie rose butty on seeded bread, salad & 6-8 chips 
T: French style chicken & peas & 2 tbsp mixed wholegrain & white rice. 2 x vin rouge 
Tea during the day.


----------



## eggyg

scousebird said:


> No, not at all.  When I stood on the scales it was me who said "OMG I've put weight on" & when she checked it was 5kg.  She was not at all judgmental (she is short and a little round herself ).


Nearly all the nurses in our practice are a bit on the round side, but when Mr Eggy was in hospital last year I don’t think I have ever seen so many overweight nurses, they work 12 hour shifts and are so busy I am assuming they must just grab what they can, it probably doesn’t help that the patients and their carers are always arriving with cakes, biscuits and sweets as a thank you!  We were guilty of that too!


----------



## eggyg

Beck S said:


> Thanks guys.  I used to have a George Foreman, but found it used to make the steaks the texture of beef joint and I didn't really like it.  Never thought of draining, or not using oil though.  Will have to keep that in mind when I try them next.


I had a George Formby, it cleaned the windows as well! ( Google it if your under 50!)


----------



## scousebird

eggyg said:


> it probably doesn’t help that the patients and their carers are always arriving with cakes, biscuits and sweets as a thank you! We were guilty of that too!


When I had my daughter (many years ago) I was quite ill and had a 2 week stay in hospital, the nurses were wonderful so I bought a huge pack of tights for them all cos one of them was telling me about how many pairs she went through.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 7/2
FBG _Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Ham, mushroom, tomato & pea omelette /
Juice from half a grapefruit {278 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

...............................7 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {96 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}
Prawn, avocado, cucumber, tomato, spinach, walnut bread, hummus {302 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}
Blackberries, pear, yoghurt, walnuts {137 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

BG (6pm) 4.0
Dinner (6pm): Salmon fillet, sweet potato & garlic mash, roast celeriac,
samphire, sweetcorn {380 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Flambed pineapple, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit, pecans {115 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toasted walnut bread, peanut butter, peach {196 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1607
Carbs 122.3g
Protein 99.8g
Fat 69.8g (Sat Fat 14.9g / Trans fat 0.2g)

FBG (8/2 05:30) 4.0
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Today:
Will not be shared - its awful. Tomorrow will be better haha.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Chicken curry I ate the potatoes, cabbage, tofu and seaweed, fried egg.
Mid Afternoon-
4 Longan fruit 0.48g/carbs per berry. Similar to a Lychee. In the past I would have scoffed dozens.
D –
2 Ground beef burgers topped with blue cheese, 2 fried eggs AND 2tbs BB.
Ok, I know not exactly haute cuisine but I was hungry and have a passion for blue cheese
Strawberries and cream.
Mid Evening-
Nowt
About 1.5 litre of coffee possibly 2.
0 Espressos
Water with Lemon approx.0.5 litre.
No Alpro Almond

End for today.
______________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

grainger said:


> Today:
> Will not be shared - its awful. Tomorrow will be better haha.


oh dear


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Today:
> Will not be shared - its awful. Tomorrow will be better haha.


Had many days like that, where the brain says”what’s next” and dread ads on tv, cause up you get to forage for food.


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday
Hi fibre with sultanas 

Banana 

Ham and cheese wholemeal sandwich ,oven baked crisps 

2 satsumas

4 sugar free sweets 
Home made cream of broccoli and cauliflower soup plus 3 cheesy oatcakes with a triangle of laughing cow cheese
W/w yogurt and sugar free jelly 

Bar moser Roth


----------



## grainger

scousebird said:


> oh dear





Carolg said:


> Had many days like that, where the brain says”what’s next” and dread ads on tv, cause up you get to forage for food.



I’m just blaming the baby... that and giving in to 2 hypos (I get major hypo hunger!)


----------



## Vince_UK

I have just discovered ALDI have an online presence here through a shopping platform called Tmall.
HAHA
https://www.aldi.com.cn/aldi/english/AboutUs/index_T30.html
Now on the trail of MR if they have it here.
Sent an email
WHere there is a will, there is a way


----------



## Kaylz

Midnightrider said:


> walnut bread


recipe please? x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott 
Mark, I know this not be one of my more intelligent questions but when you make the Low Carb muffins do you transfer the mixture into another container for the microwave or just put the mixing jug in..
I know, I know forgive me for asking.


----------



## Vince_UK

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> Mark, I know this not be one of my more intelligent questions but when you make the Low Carb muffins do you transfer the mixture into another container for the microwave or just put the mixing jug in..
> I know, I know forgive me for asking.


Leave it in the jug I guess  Just read the recipe again lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Leave it in the jug I guess  Just read the recipe again lol


Yes, leave in the jug.  I use a plastic jug that has quite a wide base for a nice sized muffin.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, leave in the jug.  I use a plastic jug that has quite a wide base for a nice sized muffin.


Thanks Mark


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Tuna salad
D: Chicken quarter, peas * swede chips
Pud: Lemonade flavour jelly


----------



## Vince_UK

Reply for ALDI
The Chase is on....
"Dear Mr. Smith,


Thank you so much for reaching out and your interest in ALDI CHINA. At this point, we are operating an online cross-border eCommerce business on https://aldi.tmall.hk. T-mall global is only available for Chinese citizen due to the import policy of China.  We suggested you shop via your Chinese friends who can help you to make the order on Tmall global.

We are currently evaluating our development plans, pls. stay tuned for updates.


Thanks,


ALDI CHINA"


----------



## Vince_UK

Got it haha !!!!!
and found other stores selling it online
The famine will soon be over. 239 RMB is £27.31 but for 6 packs that is £4.55 each at today forex lol
3.5 times the UK price BUT......
I must satisfy my lust.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Must thank @wirralass really, as she posted it first in the recipe section.  I'm just the whipping boy.


Who's an honest lad then? Thanks ~ so _crack_ on Mark in case I miss any more posts !!


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday:
B: Work breakfast
L: Hovis WG sandwich with cheese, corned beef and cucumber.  Packet of Wotsits, Peperami, Salted Caramel Fibre bar thing.  Can of 7UP Free
D: Youngs Battered Cod Fillet, runner beans.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a bar mr 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - cheesy scrambled eggs on high protein bread toasted, tea

L - Greggs beef and vegetable pasty & latte whilst out shopping (it was cold and it didn’t spike me)

D - marinaded, roasted vegetables, onions, leeks, courgettes, mushrooms and peppers served on a tablespoon of rice, 2 new potatoes (knob of butter) and chilli & pepper pork ribs which were gorgeous!

Snack - proposing to have some Aldi chocolate with my cuppa


----------



## Carolg

B- porridge and alpro
S-2 sugar free weathers, satsuma 
L - homemade cream of broccoli and cauliflower soup, , 3 cheesey oatcakes with 1 laughing cow triangle, banana
S- pack oven baked crisps, small bit of b&g dark chocolate 
D- same soup- will turn into a broccoli, mushroom chilli, cheese, cream and crisps to dip- no rice or anything else


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes, tea, water.
L- chicken & mushroom slice.
S- giving in to hypo hunger rather spectacularly- a mini chicken feast personal pizza from dominos, wispa, and an almond biscuit
D- Red Thai chicken curry no rice just a handful of crackers. Bonne Maman chocolate mousse


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 2 poached eggs on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread
L: Tuna, red onion & cherry tomato salad, berries & mullerlight yogurt
T: Pork chop & Italian butter beans (new recipe - delicious)
Tea & coffee during the day.

Seen the doctor today & changed to slow release metformin 'cos I keep getting an upset stomach


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Bonne Maman chocolate mousse


run out of aero or did baby fancy a change?  xx


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> run out of aero or did baby fancy a change?  xx



Haha - baby is mixing it up! I have hunger this week like nothing before - it's insane.... I'm already thinking about what else I could eat right now - there's something wrong with me hehe...

Happy though as after my hypo hunger insane amount of food my highest sugar hit 9.0 so single figures thank god.

How you doing?


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Haha - baby is mixing it up! I have hunger this week like nothing before - it's insane.... I'm already thinking about what else I could eat right now - there's something wrong with me hehe...
> 
> Happy though as after my hypo hunger insane amount of food my highest sugar hit 9.0 so single figures thank god.
> 
> How you doing?


Ohh nice control my dear!  nobody got the squirty cream in for you yet? 

Not too bad all things considering, just a bit tired and lacking energy but cant complain to you about that given your situation lol,thanks for asking my lovely  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Today.
250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon
B. 2 boiled eggs + 1 slice toasted wholemeal
Coffee
L. Skipped
Eve.meal
Homemade chicken & veg casserole and loads of broccoli
Peach & passion fruit yoghurt, a dollop of double cream, all sprinkled with cocoa & orange seed mix, yummy yum yum
Coffee.
Bed. 250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon

*Edit*. Plus 1ltr water throughout the day and numerous more coffees!


----------



## Midnightrider

Kaylz said:


> recipe please? x


500g flour (half strong white, half wholemeal)
100g walnut pieces
2g salt
sachet of yeast
400ml warm water

Mix dry ingredients
Add water and mix
Knead, adding a little more flour, for 15 mins (or so)
Cover an prove in warm place (I use oven at c.35C) for 1 hour
Knock back and knead for 5 mins
Transfer to baking tray or tin
Cook at 200C for 35 mins


----------



## Midnightrider

Food Today, Thursday 8/2
FBG (05:30) 4.0
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, pecans {300 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes,
turkey / Juice half a grapefruit {222 Cal / 22.8g Carbs}

Snack (10am) Banana {69 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
...............................10 km on rowing machine (_ouch, that hurt_)

Lunch (12pm): Spanish fish stew (leftovers), green beans, samphire, peas {329 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
Plums, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {126 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Walnut bread, peanut butter, avocado {282 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk

BG (6pm) 4.4
Dinner (6pm) _Restaurant so amounts are estimates_: Olives, Pastis (2oz), caviar d'aubergine
{135 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
Duck breast, pomme dauphinoise / St,Chinian (10oz) {530 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Chocolate mousse / Sauternes (2oz) {215 Cal / 5.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2268
Carbs 182.7g
Protein 118.2g
Fat 71.9g (Sat Fat 19.4g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_Not testing in the morning (I probably should but have done after similar food
before with no issues so will not bother this time)
All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Fish flavoured bones, tofu and green stuff, cabbage. Pork with cabbage and the most wonderfull spicy lamb.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt 
D –
Pork and fennel sausage, onion, mushroom and beans slow cooked casserole.
Strawberries and cream.
The strawberries are massive, 3 usually = 80g.

Mid Evening-
Well Actually late evening
Blue Cheese with cherry toms

About 2.0 litre of coffee possibly 2.5.
0 Espressos

Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
No Alpro Almond
No Moser Roth of any kind.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Naty said:


> Well, in that case - thank you @wirralass!
> 
> I had another one for lunch


You're welcome Naty x


----------



## scousebird

I'm off to London for the weekend so will not be reporting the probably overindulgent meals I will be eating


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> I'm off to London for the weekend so will not be reporting the probably overindulgent meals I will be eating


Enjoy have fun


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Enjoy have fun


Thanks


----------



## Kaylz

@Midnightrider thank you!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: scrambled egg & 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Pastrami, cheese, gherkins & mustard in Burgen thin
D: faggots, peas, carrots & cauli
Pud: Rhubarb crumble & cream.


----------



## Beck S

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: Banana chia pudding, 2 poached eggs on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread
> L: Tuna, red onion & cherry tomato salad, berries & mullerlight yogurt
> T: Pork chop & Italian butter beans (new recipe - delicious)
> Tea & coffee during the day.
> 
> Seen the doctor today & changed to slow release metformin 'cos I keep getting an upset stomach


Hope they work for you scousebird.  I swapped to the SR and it's been a lot better.  I still get the occasional issue, but it's just not as often.

Yesterday:
B: Work Brekkie
L: Hovis WG sandwich with Laughing Cow and corned beef, packet of Tesco Onion Rings, Pear Skyr and Salted Caramel Fibre thing.
D: Fajitas - Chicken with orange pepper, 1/4 of an Old El Paso sauce powder sachet, squirt of Heinz 50% salt and sugar ketchup.  3 mini tortillas with sour cream and grated cheddar.

Today is great.  Today I've left my meter and my tablets at home, and had chips for lunch!


----------



## Carolg

Today so far
B hi fibre, raspberry and alpro
S- banana
L- roll, laughing cow and crisps, w/w raspberry fromage Frais with rasps
S-1 tic tac, 1 s/f wethers mint
D-Going to have mushroom chilli, cheese and a wee drop double cream as it’s fiery, and no crisps or rice
Anything goes tonight...
Started off with a wee glass of white Zinfandel to put out the flames

7.8 before tea, so who knows,10.2 after 2 hours

Rest of edit
Moser Roth 70% wee bar
Late at night, roll with marmalade


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - smoked basa fillet with cucumber and 2 slices wholemeal bread and a bar MR 85% (surprisingly less spikey than a fish and mayo sandwich with a tiny lotus biscuit )
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak, potatoes, brussels, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
Just thought about it and in the last 4 days I have made my way through 150g chocolate !! bad diabetic, bad diabetic  x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - smoked basa fillet with cucumber and 2 slices wholemeal bread and a bar MR 85% (surprisingly less spikey than a fish and mayo sandwich with a tiny lotus biscuit )
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - thin cut beef steak, potatoes, brussels, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> After t - coffee
> Just thought about it and in the last 4 days I have made my way through 150g chocolate !! bad diabetic, bad diabetic  x


not bad, just your own choices


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch:
Cabbage, chicken, boiled egg, spicy glass noodles which I ate this time, a traditional chicken and mushroom soup that was 90% salt and I had to pass on.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt 
D –
The leftover Pork and fennel sausage, onion, mushroom and beans slow cooked casserole.
Strawberries and cream.
Mid Evening-
Cheddar cheese with cherry toms

Drinks -
About 2.0 litre of coffee possibly 2.5.
3 or 4 cups of Green tea. lu cha, lu = green cha = tea.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Just thought about it and in the last 4 days I have made my way through 150g chocolate !! bad diabetic, bad diabetic  x


It's the MR Effect. or is it Lindt or maybe both haha
I wish I had the opportunty to lol
Enjoy it. Will do you a power of good
In the last 8 days I have had 0, I am in withdrawl  currently


----------



## Vince_UK

Found this recipe in the Guardian for Sprouts
Perhaps the sugar and breadcrumbs could be subsituted with with alternatives.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...for-brussels-sprout-gratin-with-fennel-salami


----------



## Jeandp

Vince_UK said:


> Factory Lunch
> Fish flavoured bones, QUOTE]
> 
> What??!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Friday
250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon
Cup decaf tea
Brunch: Small bowl of porridge + 1 slice toasted Burgen with a smidge of thick cut marmalade. Decaff coffee
Eve.meal:
I chose baked cod for a change with steamed broccoli and carrots, 3 baby new potatoes, onion & chives sauce.
Small glass Rosè
Peach & passion fruit yoghurt, big dollop of double cream sprinkled with cocoa & orange seed mix
Coffee
Bed: 250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon
1.5ltrs water throughout the day and 2 more decaf coffees.


----------



## Vince_UK

It is river fish and the number of bones is incredible. Very difficult to get the meat of them I usually give up.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Berries, nuts & seeds with Greek yoghurt
L: Cajun chicken, pastrami & cucumber in Burgen thin
D: Lamb koftas, Greek salad & multiseed flatbread
Pud: MR cherry mousse au chocolat


----------



## jackie15

I seem to be eating so much compared to everyone else... 
Breakfast: Porridge with raspberries, 1 slice of toast with half mashed banana. Cup of tea.
Lunch: home made veg soup, 1 slice bread, yoghurt with blueberries
snack: apple
Dinner: Turkey breast , 4 new potatoes and steamed Broc/cauli& carrot. sugar free jelly.


----------



## Lesley ann

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


I need to gt out and buy some Burgen bread I see its v popular


----------



## Vince_UK

Lesley ann said:


> I need to gt out and buy some Burgen bread I see its v popular


or Lidl High Protein rolls @Lesley ann 
They are very good.


----------



## Lesley ann

Vince_UK said:


> or Lidl High Protein rolls @Lesley ann
> They are very good.


Thanks Vince don't have Lidl I wonder if Aldi do them ?


----------



## grovesy

Lesley ann said:


> Thanks Vince don't have Lidl I wonder if Aldi do them ?


No Aldi don't do them.Some also find them too heavy.


----------



## Jeandp

This is my debut on this thread so go easy on me.

B. Porridge made with Alpro, with blueberries, 4 thin slices of banana and a teaspoon of thick double cream. Yummy
2nd B (B1 was at 6.30) A slice of buttered toasted Burgen
L. Roast beef on one slice of Burgen. A homemade coconut bun made with spelt flour.
D. Delicious Cauliflower fried rice with pan fried pork steak. 1 glass of red wine with fizzy water
Gin and Low cal tonic with some Planters peanuts.

Then woke this morning to a house special 5.2. I know what that means now. Thanks to @Vince_UK


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Jeandp nice to see someone else having double cream in their porridge.  Though it was just me.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal tuna and cucumber sandwich and a bar mr 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - lovely thick cod loin, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
just finished another coffee
@Mark Parrott double cream in porridge sounds like my idea of heaven but most of it would get thrown out  also I see you talking about burgen thins, are these new? xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Kaylz I love a cod loin.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal tuna and cucumber sandwich and a bar mr 85%
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - lovely thick cod loin, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> just finished another coffee
> @Mark Parrott double cream in porridge sounds like my idea of heaven but most of it would get thrown out  also I see you talking about burgen thins, are these new? xx


Can't remember where I got them from.  Had them in the freezer for ages.  They are not soya & linseed like the bread, but have seeds in them.  16g carb per thin & you only need one.  Quite filling.  I will admit now that I've just had a Belgian Bun.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal tuna and cucumber sandwich and a bar mr 85%
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - lovely thick cod loin, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> just finished another coffee
> @Mark Parrott double cream in porridge sounds like my idea of heaven but most of it would get thrown out  also I see you talking about burgen thins, are these new? xx



Use the rest of the cream in your coffee Kaylz.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch:
Tomatoes and egg, Chilli fish and cabbage, Tofu and chillies,
I did not eat the rice
However, yesterday was Sasha’s birthday. Sasha is our Russian PhD undergraduate. Two wonderful cakes arrived at the office.  The picture one is Sasha with his girlfriend. I have to confess I threw caution to the wind and had a small piece of each and they were delicious. Carb and sugar level? Let it remain a mystery, ignorance is bliss now and again.  I have no idea nor a care they did to me. I was just being polite.  Didn’t test after eating cake, tested when home about 4 hours later reading 5.5 on the Codefree. Settle for that .
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt 
D –
Smoked salmon, sardines, tomatoes, mayo, olive pate and a little soy sauce for dipping.
Chorizo pork sausage, bacon, 2 fried eggs and 2 tbs baked beans
Strawberries and cream.
Mid Evening-
Red Cheddar and a couple of toms.

Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Okra water
> 20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch:
> Tomatoes and egg, Chilli fish and cabbage, Tofu and chillies,
> I did not eat the rice
> However, yesterday was Sasha’s birthday. Sasha is our Russian PhD undergraduate. Two wonderful cakes arrived at the office.  The picture one is Sasha with his girlfriend. I have to confess I threw caution to the wind and had a small piece of each and they were delicious. Carb and sugar level? Let it remain a mystery, ignorance is bliss now and again.  I have no idea nor a care they did to me. I was just being polite.  Didn’t test after eating cake, tested when home about 4 hours later reading 5.5 on the Codefree. Settle for that .
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Smoked salmon, sardines, tomatoes, mayo, olive pate and a little soy sauce for dipping.
> Chorizo pork sausage, bacon, 2 fried eggs and 2 tbs baked beans
> Strawberries and cream.
> Mid Evening-
> Red Cheddar and a couple of toms.
> 
> Drinks -
> About 2.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
> 
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN.
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 6695View attachment 6696View attachment 6697View attachment 6698


Just wondering why you've started to drink water with lemon Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Just wondering why you've started to drink water with lemon Vince?


Is a little nicer than plain Water @wirralass  I just put a sliced lemon in a jug, fill it wth water and put it in the fridge. Sometimes I use limes.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lesley ann said:


> Thanks Vince don't have Lidl I wonder if Aldi do them ?


As @grovesy posted they are unique to Lidl 
I love them but again they can be filling. I usually make a bacon and egg sandwich with them.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 9/2
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pineapple,
passion fruit, almonds {282 Cal / 38.8g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes,
turkey / Juice one orange {229 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}

Snack (10am) Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
...............................5 km on rowing machine 

Lunch (12pm): Scrambled eggs with smoked salmon, avocado, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, walnut bread) {342 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
Plums, blackberries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {130 Cal / 12.9g Carbs} 

.....................................3 mile walk

_Going away for the weekend (staying with friends) so quantities will be
estimated, also will not have as muchchoice of what to eat as usual._

Dinner (6pm) Chilli con carne, white rice / Malbec (5oz) {561 Cal / 43.5g Carbs}
Dessert: Lemon cheesecake {194 Cal / 24.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm) Peanuts {176 Cal / 3.9g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2007
Carbs 177.6g
Protein 114.5g
Fat 72.8g (Sat Fat 16.0g / Trans fat 0.3g)

Saturday 10/3
FBG (6am) 4.3 
Breakfast (6am): Toast (one slice, whte), bacon, sausages,
scrambled eggs / Juice from one orange {458 Cal / 19.4g Carbs}
...............................10 mile walk
Snack (10am, during walk) Banana (half) {40 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm _in café, limited choice_): Scampi, fries, baked beans {402 Cal / 42.9g Carbs}
Date & walnut cake {343 Cal / 61.8g Carbs} _Ouch, I do forget that cakes that other_
_people_ _have made contain much more sugar than home made_

Beer (in pub watching rugby): 3 pints bitter {531 Cal / 42.1g Carbs}
BG (7.30pm): 5.4_ [highest for a long time, but not terrible all things considered]_

Dinner (7.30pm) Chicken casserole, mashed potato, green beans {333 Cal / 21.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Chocolate truffles x4 {325 Cal / 34.0g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2449
Carbs 233.6g
Protein 104.1g
Fat 77.5g (Sat Fat 29.2g / Trans fat 1.4g)

FBG (11/2 06:00) 4.3_ [very happy]_
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Use the rest of the cream in your coffee Kaylz.


even then a lot would get wasted from even a small pot as I'd only use a teaspoon at a time and I had problems the last time I did that anyway xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Oats, nuts & seeds with Greek yoghurt
L: Peppered pork & tomato in Burgen thin
D: Chicken tray bake
Pud: Belgian bun filled with squirty cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries and a knob of butter (I've heard mixing in an egg half way through makes it creamier and tasty but not sure whether to try it with having the raspberries) and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich and 2 squares Lidl's 81%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, potatoes, sprouts and a square Lindt 90%
After - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

Today I have been eating mainly *too many carbs!* 

Back to the grindstone tomorrow....


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 11/2
FBG (6am) 4.3 
Breakfast (6am): Porridge (2% milk), blackberries, pear {292 Cal / 43.8g Carbs}
Bacon, sausages, mushrooms / Juice from one orange {254 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

...................................500m swim (20 lengths)

_Back home again_
Lunch (12pm): Three bean & chilli soup, toast (one slice, seeded) {261Cal / 18.1g Carbs}
Peach, plums, yoghurt, almonds {118 Cal / 15.1g Carbs} 

Snack (4pm) Toast (one slice, walnut bread), avocado,
peanut butter, milk {370 Cal / 19.8g Carbs}
...................................6 mile walk

Dinner (7pm): Albacore tuna steak, roasted squash & celeriac, 
green beans, peas, corn on the cob {230 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {148 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}

Snack (8pm): Toast (one slice, seeded) {99 Cal /11.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1853
Carbs 153.7g
Protein 114.0g
Fat 71.0g (Sat Fat 18.5g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Evening all

Wasn't too bad over the weekend but did have a few drinkies. Found a breakfast cafe in Abbey Wood where we had a lovely brekkie on Saturday but it wasn't the kind of place to ask if they had any granary bread .  we have been to son & DIL's for tea tonight, a fancy curry but I steered away from the rice.  Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch:
Chicken with carrots and peanuts, cabbage and chilli, fatty soy sauce pork with tofu and green stuff, no idea as to it’s identity.
I did not eat the rice
Mid Afternoon –
Handful of Pine nuts Pumpkin seeds and Walnuts. 
D – Thai meal
Chicken yellow curry, stir fried beef, spinach and garlic, eggplant, roast pork with spicy dipping sauce.
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee. On a permanent caffeine high.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN.
MR en route from Germany to me via air.

End for today
____________________________________________


----------



## Carolg

Enough to say I can’t remember but had the keto pesto chicken with green veg and BG went from 5.1 to 7.1 after 2 hours. Fabulous. I even had a handful of mixed nuts later rather than toast or cereal. Wish I could be as good the rest of the time. ( oh had 2 squares of dark chocolate later)
Now have portion of meal plated up for tonight after work.


----------



## grainger

Saturday:

B- Cornflakes and toast
L- all bar one tapas - chicken teriyaki, king prawns, calamari, baked Camembert, padron peppers
S- patisserie Valerie slice of cake - chocolate & strawberry slice
S- French fries (plain)
D- the cumin - onion bhaji, poppadoms, plain naan and chicken rogan josh.
S- custard tart

Sunday:
B- two sausages, mushrooms & toast
S- chocolate brownie with an apple tea
S- hot chocolate 
L/D- duck breast, dauphinoise potatoes, peas, carrots, sweetcorn, broccoli. Some vienetta

I’m my defence I was away with hubby for our last weekend of peace and quiet before baby number 2 arrives!


----------



## Vince_UK

Look What I Found
Price about £1.80/bar. Carbs ok also


----------



## Vince_UK

This also 2 for 1 Special about £1 per carton. Carbs higher than Alpro but lower than regular milk


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fry up (2 cumberland sausages, 4 rashers bacon, tinned toms, hash brown, egg & 1 slice Burgen toasted
L: Nowt
D: Beef stew
Pud: 2 choc/peanut butter cups


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK you can get Heidi stuff back here, Asda sell it x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a cup of coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal tuna and cucumber sandwich and a bar mr 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - beautiful cod loin, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Just finished - coffee x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Milky coffee, 2 bacon & 2 scrambled eggs, some Arla protein
L: Oxtail soup, 2 Hovis low carb seeded bread toasted with butter, some mandarin segments & a mullerlight yogurt
Small banana
T: Sausage & butter bean casserole & cauliflower, a half milky coffee
Tea during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 12/2
FBG (5.30am) 3.9 
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), plums,
blackberries, hazelnuts, golden linseeds {290 Cal / 34.3g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, turkey,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {242 Cal / 23.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chicken, pesto & penne (left most of the pasta)
{249 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Chocolate cake, ice cream (small portion) {93 Cal / 10.2g Carbs} 

Snack (3pm): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
...................................4 mile walk

Snack (5pm) Toast (half slice, seeded) {50 Cal / 5.5g Carbs}


Dinner (7pm): Rabbit & foraged mushroom stew, sweet potato mash,
roast parsnip, turnip, cauliflower, runner beans {418 Cal / 37.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, walnuts {119 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {137 Cal /14.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1745
Carbs 179.9g
Protein 116.8g
Fat 49.9g (Sat Fat 10.9g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes
L- baby gem lettuce, celery, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, ham, coleslaw, cherry peppers stuffed with ricotta, carrots
S- wispa and 2 go ahead apple slice thingy whilst out walking with my little boy (came home to a 4.8 so they were worth it!)
D- toad in the hole, peas and gravy. Chocolate mousse. 

Need to cut down on the chocolate stuff but happier with what I’ve eaten today.


----------



## Amigo

B - 1 slice whoelmeal toast & tea

Mid morning - a coffee & slice of malt loaf

L - fish, chips & mushy peas (I know, I know...son off this week, he dragged me in!)

D - sweet chilli chicken & sliced tomato sandwich

Mini galaxy (5 grams carb) oh and a walnut whip!

Snack - chilli nuts & Diet Coke

I’ve hovered between 7.2 and 8.8 (peaking at 9) as a result of my gluttony!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today:
B - scrambled egg and bacon
D - 2 hotdogs with fried onions in rolls
S - might have some mint chocolate left over from Christmas


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK you can get Heidi stuff back here, Asda sell it x


I never shop in ASDA, to expensive and I am just a poor pensioner.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B -
> L - fish, chips & mushy peas


@Amigo 
Ambrosia
Food of the Gods


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Handfull of pumpkin seed
L –
Spicy hot bowl spicy noodles.
When I say spicy I mean burn the mouth, dissolve the gullet, blow the head off spicy.. They are served in a stone pot which is hot and they continue to cook after you put them in the bowl. Checked 3 hours later when I got home Accu-Chek say 5.9, Codefree 6.6. Both acceptable. I am assuming at 2 hours it wouldn’t have been much higher. Have to remember I am not on meds nowI wonder if I dare now be a little more adventurous.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt. 
D –
Tomahawk steak with Portobello mushrooms and salad. The coleslaw was ignored
Mid Evening-
4 Squares Heidi 85% Wonderful
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN.
MR en route from Germany to me via air.


End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Shanghai Strawberries 1 berry typical weight 40grams


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Nowt (left early for wifey's hospital appt.)
L: Ham salad sarnie on Burgen
D: Pork Schnitzel breaded with ground linseed, peas & sweet potato wedges
Pud: 2 choc/peanut butter cups


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I never shop in ASDA, to expensive and I am just a poor pensioner.



Aww I’ll send you a food parcel to your new factory hinny!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Aww I’ll send you a food parcel to your new factory hinny!


Ta pet.


----------



## Beck S

I would definitely not let cream go to waste, I would just eat it with a spoon 

Generally not a bad weekend, just one blip on Saturday

Friday:
B: Usual work brekkie
L: Canteen curry and a handful of chips, no rice
D: 2 M&S Steak burgers (no buns), little gem lettuce, cucumber, tomato, pinapple, onion, cheddar cheese and mozzarella slices.

Saturday:
B: 2 slices of Hovis WG toast (no milk in the house), butter, and marmite.
L: Wholemeal turkey sandwich from the garden centre next door and large side salad.  Large slice of freshly baked peanut butter cake...
D: M&S Caesar chicken (chicken breast, soft cheese, bacon and a Parmesan crumb, surprisingly little flavour), 55g of Aunt Bessie Vegetable Chips, and 65g peas/65g sweetcorn.

Sunday:
B: 60g Jordan's Country Crisp, finished the box so a little more than normal.
L: Costa Macaroni Cheese meal, hazlenut latte.
D: 4 fish fingers, 55g Aunt Bessies Veg Chips, 65g peas/half a packet of cauliflower cheese. 2 scoops of Cookie Dough Halo-Top.

Monday:
B: Greggs Bacon Roll, latte
L: Tin of tuna, 150g coleslaw, 30g grated cornish cove cheese.  Packet of Scampi Flavour Fries.
D: Pork loin steaks, 65g peas/65g sweetcorn, some bisto gravy.

Bonus of the weekend, asked the lady in the garden centre who makes the cakes if she's had any experience baking with nut flowers, and unfortunately she hadn't - but she is going to have a look and try a small cake out for me to see what it's like.  I'd said that as I don't really bake I wanted something that was easy to make because I wasn't good at it.  I look forward to the results!

Edited because I remembered what I ate!


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> I would definitely not let cream go to waste, I would just eat it with a spoon


I used to but as I mentioned I had trouble the last time with it, may be the fat content delaying carbs from my meal so the insulin isn't getting it all so I'm not prepared to try again  x


----------



## Amigo

I use Elmlea cream and it lasts weeks, even after it’s open. No good if it interferes with carb response but it is a lower fat cream.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp...es/elmlea-light-double-cream-substitute-284ml


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and  a coffee
later than usual but made it home and got everything done in time to have a coffee before dinner lol
D - 2 slices wholemeal, cucumber and a cod loin and a bar mr 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken breast, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts, chicken gravy and a square 90%
After - coffee

This bringing my chocolate intake over the last week to an embarrassing amount for a diabetic 

(Now contemplating whether to spend £5 on a banana & cacao paleo bread online as it looks blooming good, but REALLY) xx


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz, I spent £5 on a Paleo cocoa granola once. It was nice to try it but I may not do it again! Glad I tried it tho.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I use Elmlea cream and it lasts weeks, even after it’s open. No good if it interferes with carb response but it is a lower fat cream.
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/elmlea-light-double-cream-substitute-284ml?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=AIwNDztz+w8yq+ZSZdFXtM5HYHRoyhlhEB9h1KzkubRnaGfKUXLlcr1Nlo0oZaI8NVNIzfp5vfaU1C0MC04gFjBZPyO3CRiRh/4sq1uvP7YELN23f2NSov5knejzpa4q&ddkey=https:gb/groceries/elmlea-light-double-cream-substitute-284ml


I tried it years ago and didn't like it I'm afraid x


----------



## Amigo

I love the stuff...makes great sauces!


----------



## Carolg

Today 

B- 2 slices cinnamon fruit toast, butter and jam( ok not best choice)
S- banana 
L 3 cheesey oatcakes And portion of laughing cow
S- oven baked crisps, 3 s/f wethers mints
D- salad, lettuce,tomato,cucumber,red onion, peppers, fresh beetroot, tin tuna with mayo, absolutely full
Going to have berries, s/free jelly and double cream later


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich on wholemeal, tea

L - cheese & onion toastie, salad & coleslaw, coffee

D - 2 pork loin chops with onion gravy, sage and onion stuffing, 2 boiled potatoes & broccoli

Snack - 2 ginger snaps


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> Kaylz, I spent £5 on a Paleo cocoa granola once. It was nice to try it but I may not do it again! Glad I tried it tho.


Well this bread looks delicious and a 22g slice is only around 5g carbs apparently x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- fried egg on toast
L- Baby gem lettuce, celery, cucumber, ricotta filled cherry peppers, ham, coleslaw, cheddar. Strawberry muller light yoghurt
D- Salmon, noodles and rocket salad. 1x pancake with sugar and lemon, 1 wispa.

I'm fighting the urge to eat anything else right now as I'm hangry!!! (and yes that's a deliberate spelling)


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Blueberries & Arla protein, 2 eggs on Hovis LC seeded, tea
L: Roasted chicken thighs, pear, mullerlight yogurt
T: Cod florentine & peas, 3 pancakes;
pancake 1 - cherries
pancake 2 - lemon & maple syrup
pancake  - nutella 
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> Well this bread looks delicious and a 22g slice is only around 5g carbs apparently x


That does sounds really good.  You should definitely try it.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 13/2
Snack (5.30am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut loaf), avocado, ham,
tomatoes, 2 egg yolks / Juice from half a grapefruit {334 Cal / 17.2g Carbs}

...............................3 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Rabbit casserole_ [leftovers]_, roast squash & parsnip,
peas {351 Cal / 24.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Cherries, peach, yoghurt, amaretti biscuit {142 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Lebkuchen_ [still warm from the oven]_ {89 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

BG (6pm) 4.2
Dinner (6pm): Salmon, roast sweet potato & celeriac,
runner beans, sweetcorn {375 Cal / 26.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {129 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {197 Cal /16.4g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1825
Carbs 153.3g
Protein 120.6g
Fat 69.5g (Sat Fat 20.5g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Pickled spicy fish, Pork and peppers, Dong Po Rho (fatty pork) with eggs, broccoli soup.
Mid Afternoon –
4 sq 85% Heidi 
D –
Fried chicken in spices done in the Actifry with Beans
Strawberries and cream.
2 sq Heidi 85%
Mid Evening-
Blue cheese and a couple of vine toms. I am addicted to blue cheese.

Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN.
Heidi 85% will do for now.
MR still en route from Germany.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> Okra water
> 20gr “ala” Ditto, ground flaxseed full fat milk and Strawberries
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Pickled spicy fish, Pork and peppers, Dong Po Rho (fatty pork) with eggs, broccoli soup.
> Mid Afternoon –
> 4 sq 85% Heidi
> D –
> Fried chicken in spices done in the Actifry with Beans
> Strawberries and cream.
> 2 sq Heidi 85%
> Mid Evening-
> Blue cheese and a couple of vine toms. I am addicted to blue cheese.
> 
> Drinks -
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
> 
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN.
> Heidi 85% will do for now.
> MR still en route from Germany.
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 6744View attachment 6745View attachment 6746View attachment 6747



Those pork dishes look very appetising I must say! 

I’m addicted to blue cheese too and Cornish cruncher cheese made with balsamic onions! Yum


----------



## Vince_UK

They were @Amigo.
I have found a place here that sells imported blue cheese and it is extremely strong, wonderfully so.
Not prepacked but sold loose.
I buy it in bulk lol
Have to put it in airtight containers because everytime I open the fridge door the aroma wafts into the kitchen and I am forced to have a nibble or two, hehe
My Chinese friends look at it in horror which I find amusing when you consider some of the weird things they eat. 
Scorpions on skewers for example.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> They were @Amigo.
> I have found a place here that sells imported blue cheese and it is extremely strong, wonderfully so.
> Not prepacked but sold loose.
> I buy it in bulk lol
> Have to put it in airtight containers because everytime I open the fridge door the aroma wafts into the kitchen and I am forced to have a nibble or two, hehe
> My Chinese friends look at it in horror which I find amusing when you consider some of the weird things they eat.
> Scorpions on skewers for example.



Oh yes the scorpions on skewers! I recoiled in horror one night passing a restaurant in HK and seeing rows of little dead birds in the window lined up on skewers. Absolutely gross!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Oh yes the scorpions on skewers! I recoiled in horror one night passing a restaurant in HK and seeing rows of little dead birds in the window lined up on skewers. Absolutely gross!


Yes it is and the kids chomp away on them as our kids would on an icelolly for examples. Positively gross. There is a street in Beijing, behind Wafujing Street, where they sell these "wonderful" delights which include, deep fried 1 day old chicks, sparrows, various pupae, locusts and insects all on skewers.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Yes it is and the kids chomp away on them as our kids would on an icelolly for examples. Positively gross. There is a street in Beijing, behind Wafujing Street, where they sell these "wonderful" delights which include, deep fried 1 day old chicks, sparrows, various pupae, locusts and insects all on skewers.


----------



## Vince_UK

How about this for a birthday cake. A Chinese friend ordered it for his Fathers 60th Birthday yesterday. 60 is a massive event here.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> How about this for a birthday cake. A Chinese friend ordered it for his Fathers 60th Birthday yesterday. 60 is a massive event here.
> View attachment 6748



Wow! And to think I don’t even intend to celebrate mine.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Wow! And to think I don’t even intend to celebrate mine.


It is hard to accept it was over 7 years ago since I celebrated mine lol 
Time flies.


----------



## Vince_UK

My first attempt at "Low Carbon Muffins 'ala" @Mark Parrott." An excellent accompaniment to Bacon, Eggs and Baked Beans. Literally minutes to make.
The second one I made in a bowl to make it thicker.
Made 2, Yangs comments in all truthfullness, I quote. "Toast is very nice".


----------



## Carolg

Can’t find the recipe vince. Can you help please.ta


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Can’t find the recipe vince. Can you help please.ta


This is what Mark posted
I copied it

*"I make them.
1 tbs ground almonds
1 tbs ground linseed
1/2 tsp chia seeds (optional)
1/4 tsp baking powder
pinch of salt
1 egg
1 tbs olive oil or coconut oil
1 tbs water
Mix all ingredients together in a measuring jug & microwave for 2 mins. Remove from jug & allow to cool. Slice in two & pop in the toaster.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"*

They are really nice


----------



## Carolg

Thanks to vince. I couldn’t find it earlier. Look good


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Thanks to vince. I couldn’t find it earlier. Look good


They taste good also Carol and incredibly easy to make, even I mangaged it. Day after tomorrow going to try the flax bread in the halogen oven.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cream cheese pancake with berry couli & squirty cream
L: 2 sausages in a low carb muffin
S: Nature Valley protein bar
D: Bacon carbonara (soya spaghetti)
Pud: Aldi nut bar


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Does anyone know how many carbs are in those low carb muffins? I want to try them, but need to cover all carbs with insulin.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Does anyone know how many carbs are in those low carb muffins? I want to try them, but need to cover all carbs with insulin.


I am sure @Mark Parrott will know Lucy


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Does anyone know how many carbs are in those low carb muffins? I want to try them, but need to cover all carbs with insulin.


Would depend on the brands of the products you used hun so to know before hand you'd have to do a but of your own research into the products you were going to be using, looking at the list though I would say probably 4-5g  as the max xx


----------



## Beck S

Tuesday (No Guide meeting, so I could eat properly!)
B: Usual work brekkie
L: Hovis WG sandwich with Laughing Cow, chicken with stuffing.  Packet of Onion Rings, M&S Cornish Cove Cheese 30g, Pepperami.
D: Gammon steak with mixed veg (broccoli, carrot, sugarsnap peas, and babycorn), and 65g Aunt Bessie's Veg Chips.  2 scoops of Chocolate and Hazelnut Oppo.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Does anyone know how many carbs are in those low carb muffins? I want to try them, but need to cover all carbs with insulin.


@Kaylz is right.  They work out at around 4g carb each.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks Mark and Kaylz, these are going on my to do list.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Cherry tomato & cheese omelette, water
Banana
L: Heinz cream of chicken soup, 2 laughing cow triangles, mandarin segments, mullerlight yogurt. 
T: Grilled polenta & bolognese sauce, 2 glasses of vin rouge (it is wine Wednesday ).
Tea & coffee during the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and bar mr 85%
mid-afternoon - quick coffee before heading off
T - mince in oxo, charlotte potatoes, boiled sprouts (was going to shred them into the mince but completely forgot when I did the mince this morning!) and 1 square 90%
With tea - coffee (as tea was late) xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- cornflakes
L- skinny tomato & vegetable soup, 2 slices of wholemeal and a small amount of cheddar
S- pan au chocolat (home baked by my friend so it was rude not to have 2!)
D- potato dauphinoise, green veg and chicken cabernet sauvignon. Millionaire Dessert. 
S- crisps (needed the salt hit!)


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 14/2
FBG (5.30am) 4.3
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {263 Cal / 35.9g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mushrooms, tomatoes,
poached duck egg / Juice from one orange {306 Cal / 24.1g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {55 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Yorkshire pudding wrap, turkey & stuffing, roast new potatoes
_[horrible food at museum café, ate very little] _{209 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}
.............................4 mile walk

Snack (3pm): Cookie {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}


Dinner (6.30pm): Duck breast, potato dauphinoise, roast parsnips, 
carrot & swede mash, runner beans / Amarone (5oz) {632 Cal / 27.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Cherries, raspberries, chocolate ice cream, ginger nut crumbs /
Tokaji (2oz) {227 Cal / 23.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1833
Carbs 162.2g
Protein 99.0g
Fat 57.9g (Sat Fat 18.8g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
Bacon,eggs and beans on a low carb muffin
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Tuna is a 5 spice sauce which Miss Mao also enjoyed half of although she refuses to eat sardines, Oysters, vine toms and some red cheddar cheese.
Mid Afternoon –
2 sq 85% Heidi 
D –
Boiled ham, Blue Cheese, vine toms Smoked salmon, 2 poached eggs on a low carb muffin, Dijon mustard.
Strawberries and cream.
Mid Evening-
2 sq,or was it 4 cannot remember, Heidi 85%

Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.5 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN still in transit.
No Chinese food today so no photos.

End for today.

_____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

OK, here we go.
B: Cream cheese pancakes, berry couli & squirty cream
L: Beef, onion & cottage cheese in REAL BREAD.  It was a seeded cob cut very thick.
D: Lamb shank, peas & mushroom gratin
Pud: Chocolate tart.  It was a posh one with a chocolate dome on top filled with little pink hearts


----------



## Beck S

Vive la squirty cream revolution!!

Yesterday:
B: Usual work breakfast
L: Hovis WG sandwich with laughing cow and chicken with stuffing.  Packet of onion rings, M&S Cornish Cove 30g, Pear Skyr yoghurt, and Salted Caramel Fibre bar thing.
D: Hunters chicken, cauliflower cheese and 65g Peas.  2 scoope of Oppo for dessert.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal ham and cucumber sandwich and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
After t - coffee xx


----------



## Amigo

B - Egg sandwich in protein bread, tea

L - cheese scone & latte

D - roast chicken, fully loaded salad & small baked potato, coleslaw

Snacks - few pieces caramel chocolate


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Berries & LF Greek yogurt, 2 poached eggs on a wholemeal muffin
L: Beef casserole, very small melon slices, mullerlight yogurt
A few pork scratchings
T: Local butcher's steak burger with fried onion & cheese on a wholemeal roll with a few skin on fries.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 15/2
_ FBG not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Toasted walnut bread (one slice),
peanut butter, avocado {340 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}
...............................6 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, mushrooms, tomatoes /
Juice from one grapefruit {138 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {125 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Crepe with chestnut puree {98 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}
_[snack in the market with coffee]_

Lunch (12pm): Spare rib, prawn dumplings, king prawn & noodles,
sweet & sour pork, egg fried rice _[Chinese tasting banquet] _{455 Cal / 45.4g Carbs}

.............................4 mile walk

Dinner (6.30pm): Roast chicken, sweet potato wedges,
peas, corn on the cob {280 Cal / 25.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Mango, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit {113 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}

Snack (8.30pm): Toast, milk {212 Cal / 24.2g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1824
Carbs 180.1g
Protein 94.0g
Fat 71.8g (Sat Fat 19.7g / Trans fat 1.0g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
Sicilian pork sausage, beans on a low carb muffin
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
3 KFC Chicken portions at HongQiao station on my way to Kunshan
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt 
D –
Tuan Yuan Fan  Chinese New Year Dinner at my friends family house in Kunshan
16 Dishes, a few glasses of red wine.
Will have to post photos later when they eventually upload to the iCloud which is moving like bitumen this morning. 
Nothing uploading.
Mid Evening-
Nowt

Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
Few Glasses of Bordeaux
Grean tea

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN still in transit.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

At last the Photos of last nights New Years DInner and my friend and business partner's Children with MY hongbao. Some where in there is pig stomach, no idea which one.
Again another case of blissful ignorance.
Zhang is a millionaire from very humble beginnings, with 5 apartments in this complex, 1 for eating,1 for sleeping, 1 for living and 1 each for his parents and his in laws. That is he only luxury he allows himself lol.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on low carb muffin
L: Ham & mustard mayo
D: Fillet steak, 2 onion rings, peas, mushrooms & chips
Pud: Pancake with cherry pie filling & ice cream.
Was at Bruv's as usual.  He nuked the steak!  Fried it for 20 minutes!  I'm not a rare steak person, but this really was ruined.


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> He nuked the steak! Fried it for 20 minutes! I'm not a rare steak person, but this really was ruined.


 OMG it must have been like eating an old shoe


----------



## Vince_UK

[QUOTE="Mark Parrott, post: 795166, member: 14673"
Was at Bruv's as usual.  He nuked the steak!  Fried it for 20 minutes!  I'm not a rare steak person, but this really was ruined.[/QUOTE]
I like mine still Mooing. It is very difficult to cook  good rare steak but I am getting there.


----------



## Kaylz

I'm with Mark, I don't like it still pink or anything but wow 20 minutes  x


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> I like mine still Mooing. It is very difficult to cook good rare steak but I am getting there.





Kaylz said:


> I'm with Mark, I don't like it still pink or anything but wow 20 minutes  x


I used to eat my steaks well done but I now eat them rare to medium rare, much more tender and tastier


----------



## Mark Parrott

I really was as tough as old boots.  For some reason, he believes the longer meat is cooked, the more tender it is.  Didn't let it rest long enough either.


----------



## Vince_UK

20 minutes is a cremation lol


----------



## Beck S

20 minutes is way, way too long!

Those pictures look great Vince, looks like you all had a great time.

Yesterday:
B: 50g Dorset Honey Granola and semi-skimmed milk
L: An assortment of stuff from my cupboards - 4 mini chicken satay sticks, packet of onion rings, berry Skyr yoghurt, peanut and chocolate Nature Valley bar, Salted Caramel Fibre bar thing, marmite cheese
D: 3 Finnebrogue Naked cumberland sausages, fried egg and fried bread.  2 scoops of Oppo.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> 20 minutes is way, way too long!
> 
> Those pictures look great Vince, looks like you all had a great time.
> 
> Yesterday:
> B: 50g Dorset Honey Granola and semi-skimmed milk
> L: An assortment of stuff from my cupboards - 4 mini chicken satay sticks, packet of onion rings, berry Skyr yoghurt, peanut and chocolate Nature Valley bar, Salted Caramel Fibre bar thing, marmite cheese
> D: 3 Finnebrogue Naked cumberland sausages, fried egg and fried bread.  2 scoops of Oppo.


I thought so @Beck S  not  sure if my BG thought the same lol. Notice no Oppo though, so jealous, or Cumberland sausage naked or dressed and no fried bread. So Jealous.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> I thought so @Beck S  not  sure if my BG thought the same lol. Notice no Oppo though, so jealous, or Cumberland sausage naked or dressed and no fried bread. So Jealous.


We'd got the sausages when we went shopping Tuesday - they were new and the carb content was nice and low.  Hadn't thought about what would go with them and it was originally just going to be veg, but housemate declared she wanted egg and fried bread.  I was not about to argue!!

I like some of the basic chinese dishes, the more chicken and sauce type things, but that'a about it.  I don't know how I'd fare with actual food in China!


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> We'd got the sausages when we went shopping Tuesday - they were new and the carb content was nice and low.  Hadn't thought about what would go with them and it was originally just going to be veg, but housemate declared she wanted egg and fried bread.  I was not about to argue!!
> 
> I like some of the basic chinese dishes, the more chicken and sauce type things, but that'a about it.  I don't know how I'd fare with actual food in China!


You'd love it Beck S but no Oppo


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> 20 minutes is a cremation lol


I generally prefer steak dragged through a warm kitchen (though with the fat properly rendered first).
However, I did once have a go at the Heston Blumenthal steak recipe which involved blowtorching the outside, then cooking at 50C (from memory, though won't be far away) for 24 hours. It did make a super steak, though I wasn't convinced it was better than normal. It wasn't however a lot of bother, just took a long time.


----------



## HOBIE

Fish Finger sandwich for lunch with seeded bread


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> You'd love it Beck S but no Oppo


Well in that case I'm just not going Vince 

(have actually run out of Oppo  )



HOBIE said:


> Fish Finger sandwich for lunch with seeded bread


Love a fish finger sandwich. Good choice.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> Love a fish finger sandwich. Good choice.


I'm so tempted to buy the lower carb bread just to try a fish finger sandwich! haha x


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> I'm so tempted to buy the lower carb bread just to try a fish finger sandwich! haha x


Do it!!!!

They actually went really nicely in the Hovis Lower Carb, and in the Wholemeal Granary.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck S said:


> Do it!!!!
> 
> They actually went really nicely in the Hovis Lower Carb, and in the Wholemeal Granary.


Just checked with my local Tesco apparently they are no longer stocking the lower carb  x


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 16/2
_ FBG (05:30): 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plums,
blackberries, walnuts, flax seeds {308 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, avocado, turkey,
scrambled egg, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {334 Cal / 21.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {125 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chicken, roast sweet potato _[leftovers]_, cauliflower,
peas, sweetcorn {244 Cal / 20.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, 80% chocolate {154 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {75 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}.
............................2 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.1
Wine (whilst cooking) Amarone (4oz)_ {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
Dinner (6.30pm): Breaded cod loin, fries, baked beans {329 Cal / 31.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {112 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1684
Carbs 160.2g
Protein 101.8g
Fat 47.2g (Sat Fat 9.9g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water
Blue cheese, vine toms and boiled ham. A little Dijon
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Sardines in tomato sauce on low carb muffin “ala” Mark Parrot
Strawberries and cream.
2 sq Cachet 85% dark chocolate (16g carbs per 100gr bar)
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt 
D –
100% Beef burger, steamed onion, 2 fried eggs, 2tbs beans
Mid Evening-
Nowt

Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN still in transit.

End for today.

_____________________________________________


----------



## Lesley ann

Vince_UK said:


> This is what Mark posted
> I copied it
> 
> *"I make them.
> 1 tbs ground almonds
> 1 tbs ground linseed
> 1/2 tsp chia seeds (optional)
> 1/4 tsp baking powder
> pinch of salt
> 1 egg
> 1 tbs olive oil or coconut oil
> 1 tbs water
> Mix all ingredients together in a measuring jug & microwave for 2 mins. Remove from jug & allow to cool. Slice in two & pop in the toaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*
> 
> They are really nice


how many calories do u allow for these pls


----------



## Vince_UK

Lesley ann said:


> how many calories do u allow for these pls


OOO @Lesley ann 
Sorry Lesley I have absolutely no idea. I am sure @Mark Parrott will know.
I never calorie count, to lazy


----------



## Lesley ann

mark parrott can u help pls


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes (I’ve got far too lazy)
S- popcorn at cinema (brought from home so less than 10g carbs)
L- at ask - dough balls then chicken ceasar salad
D- chicken tikka masala with poppadoms and some dry roasted peanuts. A weight watchers vanilla yoghurt 

No choc today - I don’t know whether to be proud of upset about that!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- Cornflakes (I’ve got far too lazy)
> S- popcorn at cinema (brought from home so less than 10g carbs)
> L- at ask - dough balls then chicken ceasar salad
> D- chicken tikka masala with poppadoms and some dry roasted peanuts. A weight watchers vanilla yoghurt
> 
> No choc today - I don’t know whether to be proud of upset about that!


@grainger And no squirty cream or Aero Mousse.  @Kaylz will have something to say about that I feel lol.
 I think I had your choc ration today plus one or two others


----------



## Vince_UK

My first attempt at Flax bread in the Halogen. Not really a 100% success, no propers measuring gear, pure guess work,  or loaf tin and took an hour. Stlll edible though I think.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Berries & LF Greek yogurt, avocado & 2 poached eggs
L: Baxters broccoli & stilton soup, a wholemeal roll, mixed fruit & mullerlight yogurt
T: Chicken in white wine, mushroom basmati rice, 3 fig rolls & red wine
Tea during the day.

We're off in the motorhome again, just one night in Canterbury so don't know what we'll be eating.  I'll try to be good


----------



## Vince_UK

Been stocking up on my Heidi 85% today. Walked 4km to get it on special 16.8rmb per bar that is about £1.89 not bad for here. Chinese mustn't like it lol
They looked at me as if I was sort of crazy and from another planet lol. Well stocked now.
DId the same with Blue Cheese which they cannot abide.
They will be thinking 
Fengkuang de waiguo ren 疯狂的外国人 Crazy foreigner 
What do I care Vince is happy


----------



## Vince_UK

Just has a thought, when they pop around for a free meal which is not  uncommon I should give them some blue cheese in a Heidi choc sauce lol. Tell them it is traditional UK delicacy and I will be deeply offended if they don't eat it.
That should stop it


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lesley ann said:


> mark parrott can u help pls


349kcal each.  You can reduce the amount of oil & increase the water to lower calories, but the result will be a bit drier.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal, a basa fillet, some cucumber and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - a MASSIVE smoked cod loin , charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After - coffee x


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> I'm so tempted to buy the lower carb bread just to try a fish finger sandwich! haha x


I love a fish finger sandwich, haven’t had one for years, BUT it has to have a fried egg with it! Fab, I want one now!!


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on low carb muffin
> L: Ham & mustard mayo
> D: Fillet steak, 2 onion rings, peas, mushrooms & chips
> Pud: Pancake with cherry pie filling & ice cream.
> Was at Bruv's as usual.  He nuked the steak!  Fried it for 20 minutes!  I'm not a rare steak person, but this really was ruined.


That made me laugh! 20 minutes, good grief! We were out for dinner last night and I chose fillet steak and asked for it medium rare, which is how it like it at home but find quite often restaurants cook it more medium but I must say it was cooked perfect. Think maybe about 3/4 minutes, if that. I think you need to give your bro some cookery lessons @Mark Parrott!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
‘ala’ Ditto full with fat milk ground flaxseed and strawberries
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Smoked salmon with vine toms avocado and mayo
2 sq Cachet 85% dark chocolate (16g carbs per 100gr bar)
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt 
D –
Rare rump steak, steamed onion sprouts and broccoli with Dijon mustard and blue cheese. Cheese melted on the steak and butter on the veg.
Strawberries and cream.
2 sq 85%
Mid Evening-
Some flax bread with Cream cheese, tasted fine even if it did not look to pretty, just tore a chunk off. Slicing neatly is for wimps lol
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN still in transit.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Ham & cheese omelette
L: Chicken tikka sarnie on Burgen
D: Chinese style fish with small portion of egg fried rice (Tom Kerridge recipe)
Pud: Chocolate Orange dessert (home made invention consisting of sugar free orange jelly, chocolate cheescake layer & topped with lemon infused whipped cream).


----------



## Vince_UK

OHHHH That Dessert  Drooling here


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- Cornflakes
S- go ahead apple slices
L- chicken ceasar salad sandwich. Custard tart
D- McDonald’s (ops), yoghurt and two mini chocolates.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal streaky smoked bacon and fried egg sandwich and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - not the prettiest I can tell you but was damn well tasty - mince with oxo, shredded sprouts and a few mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
After - coffee xx


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> Just checked with my local Tesco apparently they are no longer stocking the lower carb  x


Mine have stopped too, really annoyed me.

Friday:
B: 50g Dorset Honey Granola, and semi-skimmed milk.
L: Random assortment again - 4 mini chicken satay sticks, marmite cheese, packet of wotsits, strawberry skyr, salted caramel fibre bar, peanut and chocolate protein bar.
D: Battered chicken fillets, 60g Veg Chips, and 65g peas/65g sweetcorn

Saturday:
B: 50g Dorset Honey Granola, semi-skimmed milk
L: Out for the day, went to Viva Brazil, ate lots of meat!  Carbs were a handful of chips, a spoonful of couscous and a slice of crusty bread.  Plenty of walking.
D: 60g Jordans Country Crisp, semi-skimmed milk


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Spam lite (pan fried), 2 eggs, 2 tbsp beans, 2 wholemeal toast & tea
L: (Late) a long sweet pepper filled with feta & pesto and grilled
T: Lamb shank & sweet potato and spinach bake, red wine 
 
Tea during the day


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt (100g) & frozen raspberries
L- Eggy bread (wholemeal) and some dark salted caramel chocolate (tasty but the dark wasn’t really all that dark)
S- 2 chipolata sausages and a little Yeo yoghurt
D- Veggie burgers (no buns just burger) & salad. Weight watchers toffee yoghurt and some more dark salted caramel chocolate.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 17/2
_ FBG not tested today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, hazelnuts, pumpkin seeds {311 Cal / 37.4g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, mushrooms,
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {185 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Turkey meatballs, tagliatelle, Nduja ragu, parmesan {522 Cal / 39.4g Carbs}
Dessert: Mango, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit {99 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Carrot cake {99 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}.
............................5 mile walk

Dinner (8pm): _[Out at friends, amounts estimated]_
Garides Saganaki {109 Cal / 10.3g Carbs} /
Moussaka {302 Cal / 10.3g Carbs} / Figs in honey, yoghurt {219 Cal / 25.3g Carbs}
Cheese, biscuits {105 Cal / 4.6g Carbs}
Prosecco (2 small), Malbec (medium) {272 Cal / 8.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2263
Carbs 193.2g
Protein 112.8g
Fat 80.7g (Sat Fat 25.1g / Trans fat 1.3g)

Sunday 18/2
_ FBG (06:30): 4.3_
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, turkey, mushrooms,
scrambled egg, tomatoes, baked beans/ Juice from one orange {457 Cal / 29.4g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Flapjack {221 Cal / 26.2g Carbs}
....................................15 mile walk

Lunch (12pm):_ [Picnic during walk, eaten on the moors]_
Chicken, tomatoes, cucumber, hummus, avocado, rye bread {336 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, walnuts {159 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}

Beer (4pm): {137 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}.

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6.30pm): Thai green prawn & cashew curry, jasmine rice {348 Cal / 24.9g Carbs}
Dessert: Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {119 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1859
Carbs 140.8g
Protein 113.6g
Fat 73.3g (Sat Fat 21.7g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

eggyg said:


> I love a fish finger sandwich, haven’t had one for years, BUT it has to have a fried egg with it! Fab, I want one now!!


That is sooooooo wrong, on so many levels.
Might give it a try though, normally have salad cream on mine.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - 2 weetabix
D - roast chicken, Brussels sprouts, broccoli, carrots
S - baguette, cheese, pate, red wine


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water Nowt else just coffee slept late after being earlier woken by the feline around 3.30.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Boiled ham with a little Dijon,2 vine toms, some pimento stuffed olives, blue cheese
85% Heidi 2sq
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt 
D –
Chicken breast in Actifry with spices, steamed onion broccoli and sprouts buttered.
Strawberries and cream. Again.
2 sq 85% Heidi
Mid Evening-
A chunk of flax bread with butter and blue cheese while watching Norman Wisdom in “The Early Bird”.
Another 2sq of Heidi
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.0.5 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN still in transit.

End for today.

_____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: Spam lite (pan fried), 2 eggs, 2 tbsp beans, 2 wholemeal toast & tea
> L: (Late) a long sweet pepper filled with feta & pesto and grilled
> T: Lamb shank & sweet potato and spinach bake, red wine
> View attachment 6827
> Tea during the day


Good grief scousebird that's a mighty huge portion!  Did you really eat all that?


----------



## Wirrallass

250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon
B. Porridge mixed with 1 tablespoon of Milled Linseed. Decaf Coffee
L. No appetite. Coffee
Eve.meal
Braised steak & onions carrots sprouts cauliflower mash 1 yorkshire pud and small glass Rosè
Greek style peach & passion fruit yoghurt sprinkled with cocoa & orange seed mix
Coffee.
Bed. 250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon
Approx 1ltr water throughout the day


----------



## scousebird

wirralass said:


> Good grief scousebird that's a mighty huge portion!  Did you really eat all that?


It wasn't as big as it looks, both single portions.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 3 rashers thick cut bacon on low carb muffin & splash of low sugar ketchup
L: Nowt
S: 2 small handfuls of chilli peanuts & a Nature Valley protein bar
D: Slow cooked lamb shank with carrots, peas, tender stem broccoli & roasted sweet potato, parsnips & swede
Pud: Choc orange dessert


----------



## Vince_UK

Today I went for a quick lunch at HongQiao Hub the new business district that now surrounds my apartment.  Went and had a coffee and it was served in a unique and rather interesting way. A glass of hot water and 2 vials of coffee.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Today I went for a quick lunch at HongQiao Hub the new business district that now surrounds my apartment.  Went and had a coffee and it was served in a unique and rather interesting way. A glass of hot water and 2 vials of coffee.
> 
> View attachment 6836



Vince that reminded me of an advert on U.K. tv at the moment taking the mickey out of the faff associated with serving coffee in cafes. I think it’s the Macdonalds advert


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Vince that reminded me of an advert on U.K. tv at the moment taking the mickey out of the faff associated with serving coffee in cafes. I think it’s the Macdonalds advert


Faff   lovely word 
Yes it is just a gimmick


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich, tea

L - Home made lasagne, salad, sun dried tomatoes coleslaw & a potato croquette 

D - tinned salmon in a protein wrap with lettuce, packet of crisps

Snacks - half a MR small mint chocolate bar & smoked salmon for supper


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B - bacon sandwich, tea
> 
> L - Home made lasagne, salad, sun dried tomatoes coleslaw & a potato croquette
> 
> D - tinned salmon in a protein wrap with lettuce, packet of crisps
> 
> Snacks - half a MR small mint chocolate bar & smoked salmon for supper


Oh how I miss me bacon sarnies


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal, smoked basa fillet, chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After - coffee x


----------



## kentish maid

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: Spam lite (pan fried), 2 eggs, 2 tbsp beans, 2 wholemeal toast & tea
> L: (Late) a long sweet pepper filled with feta & pesto and grilled
> T: Lamb shank & sweet potato and spinach bake, red wine
> View attachment 6827
> Tea during the day


Is it possible to have the recipe for sweet potato and spinach bake please ?


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
L- ham cheese and mustard sandwich, mini pork pie. Go ahead apple bar things, a small bar of dark chocolate, skips. 

In my defence I’ve had a bloody awful day. 

D- will be: minted lamb kebabs (sainsburys) with cous cous and rocket salad.
In all likely hope this will be followed up with chocolate and doughnuts. 

I’m stressed out. My sons not well (he’ll be fine just a tummy bug but I need to keep him off nursery for next 48hrs), and my Mum fell down a flight of stairs today after being to the dentist and has spent all day in hospital. She’s on her way to my brothers now but isn’t allowed to be on her own for next 48hours so as of 8.30am tomorrow morning I need to look after her and my 3 year old. Obviously this isn’t a problem but being v pregnant I’m shattered as well so it’s all a bit overwhelming. I eat when I’m stressed!!


----------



## Dave W

A new gastronomic experience this evening. *Slow roasted tamarind pork* with butternut squash 'chips', broccoli and freshly dug carrot. Was amazing!!
We first tasted tamarind pork when staying with Mrs W's niece in the Caribbean and got the recipe from her. It includes honey but Mrs W used a no-sugar sweetner and it worked just fine.


----------



## scousebird

kentish maid said:


> Is it possible to have the recipe for sweet potato and spinach bake please ?


https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1089637/sweet-potato-and-spinach-bake

Hope you like it, we love it in our house


----------



## scousebird

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
> L- ham cheese and mustard sandwich, mini pork pie. Go ahead apple bar things, a small bar of dark chocolate, skips.
> 
> In my defence I’ve had a bloody awful day.
> 
> D- will be: minted lamb kebabs (sainsburys) with cous cous and rocket salad.
> In all likely hope this will be followed up with chocolate and doughnuts.
> 
> I’m stressed out. My sons not well (he’ll be fine just a tummy bug but I need to keep him off nursery for next 48hrs), and my Mum fell down a flight of stairs today after being to the dentist and has spent all day in hospital. She’s on her way to my brothers now but isn’t allowed to be on her own for next 48hours so as of 8.30am tomorrow morning I need to look after her and my 3 year old. Obviously this isn’t a problem but being v pregnant I’m shattered as well so it’s all a bit overwhelming. I eat when I’m stressed!!



That does sound stressful, I hope both Mum & son are ok


----------



## kentish maid

scousebird said:


> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1089637/sweet-potato-and-spinach-bake
> 
> Hope you like it, we love it in our house


Thank you, will try that


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
> L- ham cheese and mustard sandwich, mini pork pie. Go ahead apple bar things, a small bar of dark chocolate, skips.
> 
> In my defence I’ve had a bloody awful day.
> 
> D- will be: minted lamb kebabs (sainsburys) with cous cous and rocket salad.
> In all likely hope this will be followed up with chocolate and doughnuts.
> 
> I’m stressed out. My sons not well (he’ll be fine just a tummy bug but I need to keep him off nursery for next 48hrs), and my Mum fell down a flight of stairs today after being to the dentist and has spent all day in hospital. She’s on her way to my brothers now but isn’t allowed to be on her own for next 48hours so as of 8.30am tomorrow morning I need to look after her and my 3 year old. Obviously this isn’t a problem but being v pregnant I’m shattered as well so it’s all a bit overwhelming. I eat when I’m stressed!!



A rough day grainger. Take care of yourself and hope your mum is ok.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Greek yogurt, smoked mackeral
L: Egg & bacon butty on farmhouse wholemeal, berries & mullerlight yogurt (felt really sick about 15 minutes after eating this and for about an hour after)
S: Small banana
T: Change of plan after OH had root canal to drain a huge abscess (took nearly an hour to drain it!) so steak out and fish pie & broccoli in (after a quick trip to the co-op at lunchtime).
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## eggyg

Midnightrider said:


> That is sooooooo wrong, on so many levels.
> Might give it a try though, normally have salad cream on mine.


Oh no! Got to be mayo!


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast

Coffee and oat biscuit

L - steak, cheese & caramelised onion panini, tea

D - chilli con carne, 2 tablespoons rice, sprinkle of cheese and a dollop of sour cream 

Snacks, couple of Jaffa cakes


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> Faff   lovely word
> Yes it is just a gimmick



We have a village close to us called Faugh, pronounced Faff, it always makes me laugh! I always say ,“faffing about”, can be used about almost anything!


----------



## Midnightrider

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
> L- ham cheese and mustard sandwich, mini pork pie. Go ahead apple bar things, a small bar of dark chocolate, skips.
> 
> In my defence I’ve had a bloody awful day.
> 
> D- will be: minted lamb kebabs (sainsburys) with cous cous and rocket salad.
> In all likely hope this will be followed up with chocolate and doughnuts.
> 
> I’m stressed out. My sons not well (he’ll be fine just a tummy bug but I need to keep him off nursery for next 48hrs), and my Mum fell down a flight of stairs today after being to the dentist and has spent all day in hospital. She’s on her way to my brothers now but isn’t allowed to be on her own for next 48hours so as of 8.30am tomorrow morning I need to look after her and my 3 year old. Obviously this isn’t a problem but being v pregnant I’m shattered as well so it’s all a bit overwhelming. I eat when I’m stressed!!


Good luck, hope it all works out okay.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
Tuna with Avocado and a little mayo
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –  
Had a quick lunch with a Hong Kong associate in Hong Qiao CBD
Cabbage and mushrooms, egg and tomato, Mapo Tofu extremely spicy took my voice away for a few moments.
Coincidentally he told me his Father in HK is T1 who has just paid an enormous sum to have a kidney transplant. Well nto 6 figures in HK$. It is rather amazing the number of people I meet who are either close to or have relatives with daibetes.
Mid Afternoon –
Coffee, Coffee, Coffee 
D –
Rump steak with blue cheese and Dijon, 2 fried eggs and 2tb BB
Strawberries and cream. Again.
2 sq 85% Heidi
Mid Evening-
Chunk of flax bread and cream cheese.
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.0.5 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind AGAIN still in transit.

End for today.

___________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 19/2
_ FBG Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plums,
blueberries, walnuts, mixed seeds {295 Cal / 38.1g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, mushrooms, ham,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange { Cal 210/ 22.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {96 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
Chicken, tomatoes, cucumber, hummus, avocado {269 Cal / 6.5g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {114 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}

.................................3 mile walk
.................................5 km row
Snack (4pm): Toasted walnut bread, banana {157 Cal / 24.9g Carbs}.

_BG (6pm) 4.3 [lower than expected, but sometimes eating after exercise
often has little or no effect on BG]_
Dinner (6.30pm): Roast lamb, roast potatoes & parsnips,
red cabbage, carrots, green beans {366 Cal / 30.9g Carbs}
Dessert: Chocolate cake_ [warm from the oven]_, raspberries,
raspberry ice cream {191 Cal / 21.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1763
Carbs 173.1g
Protein 92.3g
Fat 66.8g (Sat Fat 18.3g / Trans fat 1.0g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
> L- ham cheese and mustard sandwich, mini pork pie. Go ahead apple bar things, a small bar of dark chocolate, skips.
> 
> In my defence I’ve had a bloody awful day.
> 
> D- will be: minted lamb kebabs (sainsburys) with cous cous and rocket salad.
> In all likely hope this will be followed up with chocolate and doughnuts.
> 
> I’m stressed out. My sons not well (he’ll be fine just a tummy bug but I need to keep him off nursery for next 48hrs), and my Mum fell down a flight of stairs today after being to the dentist and has spent all day in hospital. She’s on her way to my brothers now but isn’t allowed to be on her own for next 48hours so as of 8.30am tomorrow morning I need to look after her and my 3 year old. Obviously this isn’t a problem but being v pregnant I’m shattered as well so it’s all a bit overwhelming. I eat when I’m stressed!!


Take care grainger.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> A new gastronomic experience this evening. *Slow roasted tamarind pork* with butternut squash 'chips', broccoli and freshly dug carrot. Was amazing!!
> We first tasted tamarind pork when staying with Mrs W's niece in the Caribbean and got the recipe from her. It includes honey but Mrs W used a no-sugar sweetner and it worked just fine.


Tamarind pork sounds absolutely delicious Dave. Thanks for sharing. I'd love a copy of the recipe


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> Tamarind pork sounds absolutely delicious Dave. Thanks for sharing. I'd love a copy of the recipe



This is the recipe from Lucy’s niece – it is for a restaurant. Lucy reduced quantities to about a quarter and it served three of us.

1 cup each of honey, soy sauce, lime juice, orange juice, mixed with a half cup of tamarind concentrate. Marinate pork loin for 24 hrs. Roast or slow cook.

Lucy slow cooked but thinks next time she’ll roast as she thinks it will be nearer the Caribbean taste, though I found it absolute delicious as it was. She also replaced the honey with a no-sugar sweetener due to my diabetes, but I reckon a wee bit (tsp) of honey might be ok for me and would add even more to the taste.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: tuna, cottage cheese & cucumber in a Burgen thin
D: Chicken & Chorizo ratatouiile
Pud: 4 squares 85% choc


----------



## Beck S

Hope today goes ok for you Grainger 

Sunday...
B: 50g Jordans Country Crisp, semi-skimmed milk
L: Hovis WG Cheese and onion sandwich, packet of onion rings
D: Roast chicken breast with small portion of stuffing and one small chipolata. 2 small carrots, 65g peas, approx 65g of sliced runner beans. 2 Yorkshire Puddings, and some Bisto.

Monday
B: Greggs Bacon Roll
L: Hovis WG Laughing Cow and salad cream sandwich, packet of Scampi Flavoured Fries, Marmite cheese.
D: Ikea meatballs, 100g vegetable chips, 65g Peas/65g Sweetcorn.  2 Lindor for dessert.


----------



## Vince_UK

Vince found this today in Carrefour 
Ruddy Expensve. Bought 3 bars of the Carrefour own brand 16g/carbs per 100 the bar weight 80g
Lindt 8 gr/carbs pers 100 and the bar weight is 50g so that bar is only 4g/carbs BUT nearly £5 per bar.Little bit OTT even for me.


----------



## Lesley ann

Vince_UK said:


> My first attempt at Flax bread in the Halogen. Not really a 100% success, no propers measuring gear, pure guess work,  or loaf tin and took an hour. Stlll edible though I think.
> View attachment 6797 View attachment 6798 View attachment 6799


Looks fine have u gt recipe pls


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal tuna sandwich, side of cucumber lol and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken breast fillet, charlotte potatoes, roasted sprouts, chicken gravy and 1 square Lindt 90%
Just finished another coffee  x
@Vince_UK the Lindt 99% stuff is anything from £3 up a bar here too, I've never seen it in a shop locally but have seen it online, let me know if it's any good please  x


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - bacon and mushrooms on wholemeal toast, tea

L - had a naughty cream scone & latte in a cafe (but nothing else)

D - pork cheeks & onion casserole in paprika gravy, spring greens, carrots, garden peas, tablespoon mash & 2 small YP’s

Snack - 2 Rich Tea biscuits

Supper - mixed fresh berries & cream


----------



## scousebird

Tea x 2
B: Chocolate chia pudding, mushroom omelette 
L: Cheese & chutney on Warburtons seed & grain bread, berries, mullerlight yogurt
Apple
T: Rump steak & 1/2 portion of chippy chips .  2 cognac & tonics.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 20/2
_ FBG (05:30) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, hazelnuts, linseeds {263 Cal / 37.3g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toasted walnut bread, avocado, mushrooms, tomatoes,
2 fried egg yolks / Juice from one orange { Cal 336 / 20.4g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
..............................2 mile walk
..............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Quorn sausages (x3), celeriac mash, carrots, green beans,
red cabbage {341 Cal / 41.4g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {129 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}

.................................4 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Vegetable soup, toast (one slice, seeded) {225 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}.

Dinner (6.30pm): Albacore tuna steak, sweet potato fries,
peas, sweetcorn {327 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {156 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1878
Carbs 190.3g
Protein 89.1g
Fat 70.6g (Sat Fat 12.3g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Sooo tired!

Today: I thought I’d do everything in 2s!

B- 2x pan au chocolat (38g carb total)
L- 2x small packs of sensations chilli crisps & 2x kiwi fruits (40g carb total)
S- 2x pan au chocolat (38g carb total)
D- spaghetti carbonara, chocolate mousse and a piece of dark salted caramel chocolate. 

Today has been about ease food wise. Hopefully can focus more tomorrow.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lesley ann said:


> Looks fine have u gt recipe pls


@Lesley ann 
This is the one I use Lesley Ann

Flaxseed Bread Loaf

Author: Angela Coleby

*Ingredients*

·  2 Cups (336g) Flaxseed - golden ground

·  5 egg whites

·  3 egg yolks

·  5 tablespoons (70g) Coconut/olive oil

·  1 tablespoon (5g) Baking Powder

·  1 teaspoon (5g) salt

·  1/2 cup (118g) water

·  2 tablespoons (30g) apple cider vinegar

*Instructions*

1.  Preheat the oven to 180C/350F degrees.

2.  Whisk the egg whites until stiff.

3.  In another bowl, blend the flax seed, baking powder, salt and oil.

4.  Add the egg yolks, water and apple cider vinegar.

5.  Gently fold the egg whites into the flaxseed mixture.

6.  Pour into a greased loaf pan and bake for 30 minutes until firm and golden.

7.  Eat and enjoy!

*Recipe Notes*

Serves 10/12 slices
Nutrition: Per slice (12 slices) : 340 Calories; 29g Fat; 14g Protein; 10g Carbohydrate; 8g Dietary Fiber; 2g Net Carb


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK the Lindt 99% stuff is anything from £3 up a bar here too, I've never seen it in a shop locally but have seen it online, let me know if it's any good please  x


Will Do Ma'am


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
I decided to try one of Mamma Yangs’ Spring Festival steamed buns, a small one, I do really like them. Working on the principle that fats slow down carbs, I steamed it drenched in butter and had it with bacon, 2 fried eggs and 2tbs BB.
Pre nosh 5.7 Codefree
Post nosh 7.0 after an anxious “Can I or Can’t I” wait. 1.3 uplift, not bad. Non diabetic range.
That is close to the 7.1 result I had last year when tried a single one when I was on Metformin. Occasional one will be fine I think.
It’s like waiting for your A Level results isn’t it? The pure stress and excitement.  Have I qualified or not, if I have what grade did I achieve?
lol.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Smoked salmon, avocado with mayo. 2 vice toms, tin sardines in a Tabasco based sauce, chunk of flax bread
Mid Afternoon –
2sq Heidi 85%
D – 
Hotpot
Included Fish, Lamb, Beef, Tofu, variety of Mushrooms, Veg, Fish and Beef Balls dipping sauces.. The dark side is extremely spicy the light side non spicy
Hotpot See pics
Mid Evening-
Strawberries and Cream
2 sq Heidi
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
Chinese Red Tea

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Midnightrider said:


> Tuesday 20/2
> _ FBG (05:30) 4.2_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
> blueberries, hazelnuts, linseeds {263 Cal / 37.3g Carbs}
> ...............................2 mile walk
> ...............................5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast 2 (8am): Toasted walnut bread, avocado, mushrooms, tomatoes,
> 2 fried egg yolks / Juice from one orange { Cal 336 / 20.4g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (10am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
> ..............................2 mile walk
> ..............................5 km row
> 
> Lunch (12pm): Quorn sausages (x3), celeriac mash, carrots, green beans,
> red cabbage {341 Cal / 41.4g Carbs}
> Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {129 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}
> 
> .................................4 mile walk
> Snack (4pm): Vegetable soup, toast (one slice, seeded) {225 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}.
> 
> Dinner (6.30pm): Albacore tuna steak, sweet potato fries,
> peas, sweetcorn {327 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
> Dessert: Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {156 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
> 
> 3 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1878
> Carbs 190.3g
> Protein 89.1g
> Fat 70.6g (Sat Fat 12.3g / Trans fat 0.1g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


@Midnightrider & @Vince_UK Your posts are longer than the length of my Tablet screen!!!  Just thought I'd mention this!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> @Midnightrider & @Vince_UK Your posts are longer than the length of my Tablet screen!!!  Just thought I'd mention this!!


You need a bigger tablet lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You need a bigger tablet lol


Better still, a laptop but funds won't allow!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Better still, a laptop but funds won't allow!


Not sleeping again WL? you seem to have problems with sleep


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Not sleeping again WL? you seem to have problems with sleep


You should know me by now Vince ~ I don't normally go to bed much before 1am but the Winter Olympics are keeping my eyes glued to the tv again tonight. I can have a lie in tomorrow catching up on sleep. That's the joy of being retired ~ I can please myself what I do and when Queen of my house ~ such joy!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Greek yoghurt, berries, nuts & seeds
L: Cajun chicken & cucumber in Burgen thin
S: Nature Valley protein bar
D: Chicken Saag ready meal (Aldi) with spiced cauli & 3 poppadoms.
Pud: Choc/peanut butter cup with an added strawberry


----------



## Beck S

grainger said:


> Sooo tired!
> 
> Today: I thought I’d do everything in 2s!
> 
> B- 2x pan au chocolat (38g carb total)
> L- 2x small packs of sensations chilli crisps & 2x kiwi fruits (40g carb total)
> S- 2x pan au chocolat (38g carb total)
> D- spaghetti carbonara, chocolate mousse and a piece of dark salted caramel chocolate.
> 
> Today has been about ease food wise. Hopefully can focus more tomorrow.


One for you, one for the baby 

Yesterday
B: Usual work breakfast as I forgot to bring my cereal.
L: Hovis WG Laughing cow and salad cream sandwich.  Marmite cheese, packet of Wotsits, small pot of butterscotch Angel Delight.  Preceeded by a 35 minute walk at the start of my lunch break
D. Fish fingers, 65g Peas/65g Sweetcorn.  2 Lindor for dessert.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt, frozen raspberries
L-


Beck S said:


> One for you, one for the baby
> 
> Yesterday
> B: Usual work breakfast as I forgot to bring my cereal.
> L: Hovis WG Laughing cow and salad cream sandwich.  Marmite cheese, packet of Wotsits, small pot of butterscotch Angel Delight.  Preceeded by a 35 minute walk at the start of my lunch break
> D. Fish fingers, 65g Peas/65g Sweetcorn.  2 Lindor for dessert.



Exactly!


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> Will Do Ma'am


Tried Montezuma Absolutely Black (100% chocolate) today (£2.50 for 100g / Sainsbury's).

Wow, fantastic, but you only need a very small piece. I only had 5 g and could taste it an hour later.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - Nature Valley crunchy oats and honey bar
D - chicken curry and a small nann bread
Snacks throughout the night - Bombay mix, a picnic bar, melon, peach, satsuma, cucumber, cherry tomatoes


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal tuna and cucumber sandwich and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - quick coffee
T - mince with oxo mixed with sprouts and a couple of mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square 90% and a coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - poached egg on 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea

L - Stilton & bacon panini, mayo, salad, olives & a latte

D - Chicken Kiev, few oven chips, broccoli & salad with coleslaw 

Snacks - 3 Riesen sweets


----------



## eggyg

You really don’t want to know what I have eaten this week. But hey, I am on my holibobs!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
L- Chicken & Sweetcorn baguette, white iced bun
S- sensations chilli crisps
D- burgers, cheddar, rocket, bbq sauce & mayo. Chocolate mousse and a piece of dark chocolate.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 25g Irish oats with grated apple & cinnamon, 2 boiled eggs
L: (out with a friend) Ham butty on seeded bread, one of those little baskets of chips, bit of salad, diet coke
T: Omelette with spam lite, onion & mushrooms
Tea during the day.
Went for a swim this evening, first time in months


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 21/2
_ FBG not tested today_
Snack (6am): Banana {60 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
.............................6 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, ham, mushroom & 
tomato omelette / Juice from one grapefruit {Cal 351 / 22.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup / Prawns, avocado, rye bread, hummus,
tomatoes, cucumber {343 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {127 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

.................................5 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Toasted walnut bread (one slice), almond butter /
Absolute Black (100%) chocolate (5g) {265 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}.

Dinner (6.30pm): Shepherds pie_ [leftover lamb, squash topping]_,
cauliflower, runner beans, peas {284 Cal / 18.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {136 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {135 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1783
Carbs 135.0g
Protein 106.4g
Fat 78.7g (Sat Fat 20.3g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water
Didn’t have anything, not hungry
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –  
Coffee I succumbed to have 3 small coffee biscuits then felt guilty.
Lunch was 2 x 100% beef patties with Portobello mushrooms and garlic with salad at my favorite Yasmines steak restaurant.
Mid Afternoon –
2sq Carrefour 90% which is by far the best I have tasted so far even beating MR.
D –
Smoked salmon with avocado, mayo, olive oil and boiled egg mashed.
Rump steak with steamed sprouts, pumpkin and broccoli, blue cheese and Dijon
Strawberries and cream
Mid Evening-
2 sq Carrefour 90%

Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on toast
L: Tuna & gherkin sarnie
D: Beef stew
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup with marshmallow in the middle.


----------



## Greymouser

B: Two slices of Hovis Nimble, with veg pate on; packet of lamb and mint flavour crisps and a small apple. ( Hovis Nimble only has 8.1 g of carb a slice, is wholemeal and spikes me less than other breads! ) 
Snack of 50g of salted peanuts. 
L: Tin of mackerel in Mexican sauce. 
D: Vegetable Madras curry with four popadums and a vegan ice cream cone afterwards. 
About three litres of water, a couple of mint and fennel teas and about one litre of Lidl no added sugar Lemonade all day. ( The Lidl Lemonade is only 33p per two litre bottle and tastes great! )


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal, chunk of cucumber and a fabulous haddock fillet from Aldi (much better than Tesco, much more of a fresher flavour!) and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - the other haddock fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Just finished another coffee  xx


----------



## Amigo

B - mushroom omelette & slice wholemeal toast, tea

L - Hot & Spicy Southern fried chicken fillet with lettuce, tomato, peppers & mayo and sweet chilli sauce in a protein wrap, tea

Latte at the hospital

D - Home made chicken cacciatore with spaghetti, sprinkling of cheese & sour cream dip

Snacks, couple of Riesen sweets with a cuppa and 2 Rich Tea biscuits


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
Coffee
B: 25g Irish oats porridge with a sprinkle of stevia & cinnamon, 2 boiled eggs
L: Corned beef & tomato butty on Tesco sunflower & pumkin seed bread, sliced peach, mullerlight yogurt
small pckt pork scratchings
T: Summer in Winter Chicken (chicken breast, cherry tomatoes, pesto & creme fraiche) & 2 tbsp wholemeal pasta, 2 glasses vin rouge.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Greymouser

Kaylz said:


> fabulous haddock fillet from Aldi (much better than Tesco, much more of a fresher flavour!)



Couldn't agree more, Tesco has just got worse and worse with regards to the freshness of their fish, to the point that I no longer buy it there! I think you should perhaps try Aldis smoked Hoki fillets, ( when they have them anyway. ) they are lovely in my opinion and even better, from my wife's point of view, without bones! Aldi's smoked and flavoured Mackerel is great too.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 22/2
_ FBG (05:30) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, hazelnuts {275 Cal / 36.6g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Smoked mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded),
tomatoes / Tangerine { Cal 324/ 21.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Chocolate cake {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
..............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Shepherds pie_ [leftovers]_, fries,
peas, corn on the cob {401 Cal / 37.7g Carbs}
Kiwi, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {133 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

.................................4 mile walk
_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6.30pm): Texas chilli, sweet potato wedges, refried beans,
cornbread, guacamole, tortilla chips {542 Cal / 43.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Pineapple, vanilla ice cream {97 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1995
Carbs 191.7g
Protein 126.3g
Fat 69.1g (Sat Fat 20.7g / Trans fat 1.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

Greymouser said:


> Couldn't agree more, Tesco has just got worse and worse with regards to the freshness of their fish, to the point that I no longer buy it there! I think you should perhaps try Aldis smoked Hoki fillets, ( when they have them anyway. ) they are lovely in my opinion and even better, from my wife's point of view, without bones! Aldi's smoked and flavoured Mackerel is great too.


I'm never at Aldi as it's a £5 bus journey away but will try and get my grandad to keep an eye out for this smoked hoki fillets you've mentioned although I've never even heard of it! Lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water
“ala”Ditto with strawberries, ground flaxseed and full fat milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –  
Factory Lunch usual lady who cooks for us is still on holiday so had to get take away’s  sent in.
Cabbage, chicken and peanuts and seaweed. Rice in abundance which I didn’t eat.
60% of the container so still little hungry after eating.
Enforced portion control today and tomorrow.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Weird combination but back to late to cook anything and to late to go out to eat.
Ham, blue cheese, vine toms, steamed pumpkin, Dijon.
Strawberries and cream
4 sq Carrefour 90%
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> Okra water
> “ala”Ditto with strawberries, ground flaxseed and full fat milk
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch usual lady who cooks for us is still on holiday so had to get take away’s  sent in.
> Cabbage, chicken and peanuts and seaweed. Rice in abundance which I didn’t eat.
> 60% of the container so still little hungry after eating.
> Enforced portion control today and tomorrow.
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Weird combination but back to late to cook anything and to late to go out to eat.
> Ham, blue cheese, vine toms, steamed pumpkin, Dijon.
> Strawberries and cream
> 4 sq Carrefour 90%
> Mid Evening-
> Nowt
> Drinks -
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
> 
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 6893



Vince, don’t get too carb phobic. I honestly think you’d have got away nicely with a small portion of that rice. No good being hungry!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Vince, don’t get too carb phobic. I honestly think you’d have got away nicely with a small portion of that rice. No good being hungry!


I do worry about Carbs Amigo and shy away from them. Maybe developed a slight phobia of rice and bread although I did eat some noodles last week which had no effect at all. Just got this phobia regarding rice for some strange reason. Maybe will try next time perhaps today and take my meter with me.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I do worry about Carbs Amigo and shy away from them. Maybe developed a slight phobia of rice and bread although I did eat some noodles last week which had no effect at all. Just got this phobia regarding rice for some strange reason. Maybe will try next time perhaps today and take my meter with me.



I would Vince because when you’re working and and active, you do need some more complex carbs. They’re not all created equal. It won’t mean you’re losing control, it will mean you’re making measured and considered choices about what to eat


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
L- chicken and mushroom slice (shop bought) and rocket salad. Two Bites of chocolate shortbread.
D- girls night out - dough balls then chicken ceasar salad

Feel I’ve been good today! Might reward myself with something naughty tomorrow


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Yoghurt, berries, nuts & seeds
L: Home made scotch egg
S: 9 bar
D: (At Bruv's) Home made fish, chips & mushy peas
Pud: Jelly, Angel Delight & cream.
I have a pic of the pudding, but it was served in a rather risque looking glass & really want to stay on the right side of the moderators.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Yoghurt, berries, nuts & seeds
> L: Home made scotch egg
> S: 9 bar
> D: (At Bruv's) Home made fish, chips & mushy peas
> Pud: Jelly, Angel Delight & cream.
> I have a pic of the pudding, but it was served in a rather risque looking glass & really want to stay on the right side of the moderators.


My curiosity is running riot about the glass lol 
Love Scotch eggs, Love Angel Delight, Love mushy peas with fish.


----------



## Mark Parrott

OK, here's the pic.  Mods please delete if inappropriate & I apologise.  I'll leave it as a thumbnail.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> OK, here's the pic.  Mods please delete if inappropriate & I apologise.  I'll leave it as a thumbnail.


Tame lol not as risque as I thought hehe


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Tame lol not as risque as I thought hehe


It's holding the glass that's more of an issue.


----------



## Katieb

Ok, so going to post my food each day on here as I think it will be good to have a record! I need to get my cholesterol down, so please feel free to comment - good and bad - need all the help I can get! Have stolen Mark P,s breakfast idea - strawberries, Greek yoghurt and cashews! Katie


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> OK, here's the pic.  Mods please delete if inappropriate & I apologise.  I'll leave it as a thumbnail.


Love it


----------



## HOBIE

Porridge with a few Raspberries' 4 Break. Nothing 4 lunch, Stir- Fry for Tea 35g &pan full of veg.


----------



## Kaylz

Katieb said:


> Ok, so going to post my food each day on here as I think it will be good to have a record! I need to get my cholesterol down, so please feel free to comment - good and bad - need all the help I can get! Have stolen Mark P,s breakfast idea - strawberries, Greek yoghurt and cashews! Katie


We are all here to help and support each other so please do join this thread  we will dish out friendly advice but we aren't judgmental so you'll be fine!  xx


----------



## Beck S

Katieb said:


> Ok, so going to post my food each day on here as I think it will be good to have a record! I need to get my cholesterol down, so please feel free to comment - good and bad - need all the help I can get! Have stolen Mark P,s breakfast idea - strawberries, Greek yoghurt and cashews! Katie


Fab, the more the merrier!

Missed a couple of days, didn't have anything bad or out of the ordinary though.  Waiting for payday so eating my way through the freezer!

Yesterday
B: 50g Jordan's Country Crisp and semi-skimmed milk
L: Hovis WG sandwich with laughing cow, corned beef, and salad cream.  Packet of Kettle Bites, 30g salted peanuts.
D: Scrambled egg on toast with 4 M&S chipolatas.  Also had some black pudding which I love, but I don't think it loves me.  Still, worth the experiment.  2 scoops of Peanut Butter Cup Halo Top for dessert.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Katieb said:


> Ok, so going to post my food each day on here as I think it will be good to have a record! I need to get my cholesterol down, so please feel free to comment - good and bad - need all the help I can get! Have stolen Mark P,s breakfast idea - strawberries, Greek yoghurt and cashews! Katie


I would recommend using different nuts to cashews as they are the highest carb nut, but still, give it a try & see how you get on.  The mixed nuts I use contain cashews, but not many.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with 2 slices Bavarian ham, chunk of cucumber and a bar moser roth 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - thin cut beef steak, charlotte pot atoes, roasted sprouts and mushrooms, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee
(sorry for the boring pic but these raspberries are absolutely lush!)  x


----------



## Katieb

Mark Parrott said:


> I would recommend using different nuts to cashews as they are the highest carb nut, but still, give it a try & see how you get on.  The mixed nuts I use contain cashews, but not many.


Wouldn’t normally have cashews on their own Mark, but it was all I had in!


----------



## Greymouser

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> Drinks -
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________



Your made of stronger stuff than me Vince! 2.5 litres of coffee in a day, probably would end me now a days!


----------



## Greymouser

Today,
B: Two slices of Hovis Nimble, with veg pate and hummus on; packet of lamb and mint flavour crisps and a small apple.
L: 50g of dry roasted nuts.
D: Lots of broccoli; mushy peas; four Youngs fishcakes ( in breadcrumbs, ) and about half a dozen spicy potato wedges.
  Followed by a Vegan ice cream cone. 
Only spiked me to 7.1 too, so well pleased as last time I had the fishcakes I went well over ten! 

( I think a glass or two of Shiraz will follow soon... Along with a couple of Hob Nobs before bed! )


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 23/2
_ FBG - Not testing today, having a very sensible day as I will be
overindulging tomorrow. nothing worth testing for!_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, pecans {267 Cal / 33.3g Carbs}
...............................6 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Garlic mushrooms, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from half a grapefruit {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
..............................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Miso soup_ [with tofu, shiitake mushrooms & wasabi peas]_ /
Prawns, avocado, tomatoes, cucumber, rye bread, hummus {444 Cal / 24.2g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {139 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}

.................................2 mile walk
Dinner (6.30pm): Salmon & prawn fish cakes_ [celeriac mash]_,
fries, baked beans {381 Cal / 42.5g Carbs}
Dessert: Pineapple, yoghurt, passion fruit, pistachios {134 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1615
Carbs 165.6g
Protein 81.3g
Fat 57.1g (Sat Fat 8.2g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea x 2
B: 40g all bran with a very small sliced banana, 2 boiled eggs.
L: Can of Baxters roast chicken soup, 4 peach slices, Activia NAS yogurt 
T: Chinese; some ribs, some prawns with sweet chilli sauce, Chinese chicken curry & 2 tbsp Tilda egg fried rice.  3 G&Ts 
Tea during the day.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt and frozen raspberries
L- chicken pasta bake, custard tart, small piece of v dark chocolate
D- lasagne & broccoli. Two pieces of 85% dark chocolate 

At Center Parcs now so allowing myself more carbs due to swimming etc. Plus baby is hungry!


----------



## Katieb

Ok so here goes for today!

B - Strawberries, Greek yoghurt, cashews
L - smoked haddock, prawns, salad with poached egg
D- chicken fajitas (no wrap): salad, hummus, a little grated cheese

2 glasses red wine


----------



## Vince_UK

Greymouser said:


> Your made of stronger stuff than me Vince! 2.5 litres of coffee in a day, probably would end me now a days!


Usually 1 litre when I wake up lol  2 of these 500ml mugs just so I can wake up and get this old body working .


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water
“ala”Ditto with strawberries, ground flaxseed and unsweetened Almond milk which was nice.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –  
Factory Lunch Grandma Liu is back from holiday
Chicken Drumstick, spinach, a little pork with black fungus and peppers, a type of grass stalk (really have no idea) with chillies and a smidgen of beef.
No rice to tempt me today, she knows I don’t eat it
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Rump Steak with Dijon, steamed onion, 2 fried eggs, 2tb beans
Strawberries and cream
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
1 Bottle Coke Zero 500ml

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Was out so picked up a small packet of cocktail sausages & some spicy chicken pieces
D: Cajun chicken wrap & very few sweet potato fries.  Used a Be Free wrap at only 16g each & they are big.
Pud: Last 2 choc/peanut butter cups


----------



## Lesley ann

Thank you so much I will give it a go



Vince_UK said:


> @Lesley ann
> This is the one I use Lesley Ann
> 
> Flaxseed Bread Loaf
> 
> Author: Angela Coleby
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ·  2 Cups (336g) Flaxseed - golden ground
> 
> ·  5 egg whites
> 
> ·  3 egg yolks
> 
> ·  5 tablespoons (70g) Coconut/olive oil
> 
> ·  1 tablespoon (5g) Baking Powder
> 
> ·  1 teaspoon (5g) salt
> 
> ·  1/2 cup (118g) water
> 
> ·  2 tablespoons (30g) apple cider vinegar
> 
> *Instructions*
> 
> 1.  Preheat the oven to 180C/350F degrees.
> 
> 2.  Whisk the egg whites until stiff.
> 
> 3.  In another bowl, blend the flax seed, baking powder, salt and oil.
> 
> 4.  Add the egg yolks, water and apple cider vinegar.
> 
> 5.  Gently fold the egg whites into the flaxseed mixture.
> 
> 6.  Pour into a greased loaf pan and bake for 30 minutes until firm and golden.
> 
> 7.  Eat and enjoy!
> 
> *Recipe Notes*
> 
> Serves 10/12 slices
> Nutrition: Per slice (12 slices) : 340 Calories; 29g Fat; 14g Protein; 10g Carbohydrate; 8g Dietary Fiber; 2g Net Carb


----------



## Lesley ann

Vince_UK said:


> @Lesley ann
> This is the one I use Lesley Ann
> 
> Flaxseed Bread Loaf
> 
> Author: Angela Coleby
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ·  2 Cups (336g) Flaxseed - golden ground
> 
> ·  5 egg whites
> 
> ·  3 egg yolks
> 
> ·  5 tablespoons (70g) Coconut/olive oil
> 
> ·  1 tablespoon (5g) Baking Powder
> 
> ·  1 teaspoon (5g) salt
> 
> ·  1/2 cup (118g) water
> 
> ·  2 tablespoons (30g) apple cider vinegar
> 
> *Instructions*
> 
> 1.  Preheat the oven to 180C/350F degrees.
> 
> 2.  Whisk the egg whites until stiff.
> 
> 3.  In another bowl, blend the flax seed, baking powder, salt and oil.
> 
> 4.  Add the egg yolks, water and apple cider vinegar.
> 
> 5.  Gently fold the egg whites into the flaxseed mixture.
> 
> 6.  Pour into a greased loaf pan and bake for 30 minutes until firm and golden.
> 
> 7.  Eat and enjoy!
> 
> *Recipe Notes*
> 
> Serves 10/12 slices
> Nutrition: Per slice (12 slices) : 340 Calories; 29g Fat; 14g Protein; 10g Carbohydrate; 8g Dietary Fiber; 2g Net Carb


I did make something similar but was a bit eggy hopefully this having cider vinegar may be better


----------



## Vince_UK

Lesley ann said:


> I did make something similar but was a bit eggy hopefully this having cider vinegar may be better


Yes and make sure the egg whites are fully whipped and fluffy @Lesley ann


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Out - 1 slice seeded bread topped with scrambled egg with pesto, avocado & smoked salmon - delish - & tea.
L: Veg soup & 2 small slices cheese & onion bread with butter.
T: Got a friend coming for something to eat so will be his favourite liver & bacon in onion gravy, a couple of tbsp mash & peas. No doubt some wine


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich, chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - 2 egg on wholemeal toast
D - crustless quiche and salad
Night snacks - nuts, satsuma, melon and a cream doughnut.


----------



## Arlene Dunn

Pot of plain porridge
Chicken cup soup with 2 slices Brown bread and butter
Beans and sausages on white today with butter
2 biscuits


----------



## HOBIE

Arlene Dunn said:


> Pot of plain porridge
> Chicken cup soup with 2 slices Brown bread and butter
> Beans and sausages on white today with butter
> 2 biscuits


I have Porridge nearly every day, so well done Arlene. Sets me up for the day.


----------



## Arlene Dunn

Hi,I buy asda plain pot, it's the lowest sugar one I can find and it tastes nice too xx


----------



## Kaylz

Arlene Dunn said:


> Hi,I buy asda plain pot, it's the lowest sugar one I can find and it tastes nice too xx


I'm not criticising your choices at all so please don't think that but in the long run you'd probably be better off with this suggestion
1 - often the pots are highly processed so hit the levels quicker and
2 - they contain milk powder which adds to the carbohydrate content
why don't you try making your own? with quaker jumbo rolled oats (very often on special in most supermarkets 2 for £3) use unsweetened almond milk (alpro has no carbs to think about) and put in the microwave for a couple of minutes, it's fab! 
I do apologise I'm only trying to help  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I agree with @Kaylz.  The pots would work out a lot more expensive too.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Late
Okra water
“ala”Ditto, unsweetened Almond milk Forgot the Flaxseed.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – Nowt
Mid Afternoon –
Ham, blue cheese and 2 vine toms, Dijon.
3 Sq Carrefour 90% Intended to have 2 but the 3rd one accidently broke off, on my honour.
D –
Hunan cuisine and lots of garlic and chillies.
Cauliflower with chillies and garlic, Spinach with garlic, Liver with garlic and chillies, Beef with radish and chillies and garlic, Mapo Tofu yummily spicy, Black Fungus with chillies and garlic. Don’t come near me tonight.
                                                            Notice the chairs.
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 2 boiled eggs with a slice of wholemeal toast
S- Starbucks small skinny hot chocolate with whipped cream
L- salad - mixed leaves, rocket, cheese, ham, baby sweetcorn, cherry tomatoes, ricotta stuffed cherry peppers, cucumber. 3x Freddo biscuits (they are a bit moreish!)
S- chocolate bar (20g carb no injection) before swimming as 4.2 disconnected pump while swimming and finished at 5.6 so worth while chocolate haha.
S- Sausage (sons leftovers!)
D- Sausage & Bean casserole with a slice of bread & butter. Some dark chocolate 85%.


----------



## Greymouser

B: Two slices of Hovis nimble with hummus and loads of garlic pepper; a pack of salt and vinegar crisps; a small apple.
Snack: 50g dry roasted nuts.
L: Two boiled eggs with two slices of Hovis Nimble
Snack: 50g of salted peanuts.
D: Mackerel in Mexican sauce; a few Cajun sweet potato slices; pickled onions and pickled beetroot.

You can get the oats even cheaper Tesco: Everyday Value Oats Porridge, 1kg for 75p, normal price, not an offer. It is fine to me so is what we get. ( Maybe I am too much the skinflint eh?  )
Got to apologise to Kaylz for sending her on a wild goose chase,  my wife informs me we got the Hoki fish from another supermarket, so probably no point looking for it in Aldi. Sorry.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 24/2
_ FBG - 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), blackberries,
blueberries, walnuts {276 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs with smokes salmon,
toast (one slice, walnut bread) / Juice from one orange {298 Cal / 15.7g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Choc chip cookie_ [warm from the oven]_ {94 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}

_BG (12pm) 4.9_
Lunch (12pm): Miso soup_ [with tofu, shiitake mushrooms & wasabi peas]_ /
Avocado, tomatoes, cucumber, rye bread, hummus {313 Cal / 22.7g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {123 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Toasted walnut bread, peanut butter, banana {239 Cal / 28.7g Carbs}
.................................2 mile walk
Beer (3 pints) {534 Cal / 24.7g Carbs}
.................................2 mile walk

_BG (8pm) 5.0_
Dinner (8pm): Texas chilli _[leftovers] _, sweet potato wedges,
cornbread, guacamole, tortilla chips {432 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, raspberry ice cream {76 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2456
Carbs 199.6g
Protein 117.0g
Fat 76.2g (Sat Fat 19.6g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_BG (7am, 25/2) 4.3
Very happy with this after a rather indulgent day yesterday.
I find that it takes two or three heavy days in a row to bump the numbers up,
but always good to have this confirmed,_

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Home made scotch egg
S: Tea with 2 sugar free ginger biscuits
D: Bacon carbonara with soya bean spaghetti
Pud: 3 'no added sugar' mini praline eggs (new in Aldi)


----------



## Katieb

So yesterday’s food

B - Strawberries, Greek yoghurt, hazelnuts
L - Gammon & egg salad inc a few olives
D - Tandoori mixed grill from takeaway with salad

Glass of red


----------



## Vince_UK

Found these today while sniffing around, bottled Green Teas. 0 Carbs - 0 Sugar, in fact 0 everything lol. Something else in Vince's armoury for when the hot weather arrives. Will be nice ice cold. Carbs is the 5 characters and sugar the one below it.


----------



## HOBIE

Arlene Dunn said:


> Hi,I buy asda plain pot, it's the lowest sugar one I can find and it tastes nice too xx


Enjoy Arlene  If it says x carbs on the pkt. That's what it is.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mice with oxo mixed with sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
After - coffee x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal bacon sandwich and a lotus biscuit
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - mice with oxo mixed with sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
> After - coffee x


Love your menu Kaylz .......but Mice???? Did they taste nice?


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Love your menu Kaylz .......but Mice???? Did they taste nice?


Didn't notice that had happened again! Sorry! That's what happens when you've got a crap laptop and type too fast for it to register things! xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Didn't notice that had happened again! Sorry! That's what happens when you've got a crap laptop and type too fast for it to register things! xx


Please don't apologise! We used to eat mice as kids ~ the pink and the white ones ~ they were very sweet tho!! You're fortunate to have a laptop K ~ wish I had one! I knew what you meant anyway. When's pork loin chops on the menu ~ I can't wait for my invitation to arrive? Haha!


----------



## Katieb

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal bacon sandwich and a lotus biscuit
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - mice with oxo mixed with sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
> After - coffee x


Hee hee has a proper ‘laugh out loud’ moment looking back at this!,


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - High meat content sausage sandwich in wholemeal bread, tea

L - Home made chicken, bacon & leek pasta bake served with a big crunchy salad, peppers, sweetcorn & coleslaw. 1 slice of garlic bread

D - sausage & cheese savoury sandwich. 

Snacks - tried 2 pieces of Moser Roth white choclate....very sickly, will be giving it away! Same for the cherry & chilli one (sorry Vince)


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Please don't apologise! We used to eat mice as kids ~ the pink and the white ones ~ they were very sweet tho!! You're fortunate to have a laptop K ~ wish I had one! I knew what you meant anyway. When's pork loin chops on the menu ~ I can't wait for my invitation to arrive? Haha!


Well it's not really a laptop, it's a notebook bought second hand from Bruce's ex colleague, I don't eat pork loin steaks anymore x


----------



## eggyg

Today, back off hols so trying to be sensible.
B. No Burgen so 2 slices of Hovis granary toasted with Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter , sent my BGs sky high even though I bolused my usual breakfast ratio.
L. 4 large Carr’s Table Water Biscuits with cheese on 2 and pate on the other 2.
D. Roast chicken, 2 roasties, small portion of mash, broccoli with cheese sauce, carrots, spring greens, home made sage and onion stuffing, gravy.
Snacks. 2 finger dark chocolate Kit Kat whilst ironing. 2 cans of Diet Coke.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- two boiled eggs with a slice of wholemeal toast. Kiwi fruit.
S- Go ahead apple slice. Small skinny hot chocolate with whipped cream - Starbucks post swim.
L- Salad - mixed leaves, rocket, cucumber, tomatoes, ricotta stuffed cherry peppers, ham, cheddar. 2x freddo biscuits.
S- Salt & Vinegar Crisps and a small 10g bar of chocolate to stop a hypo.
D- hypo just before we ate - Thai green chicken curry with loads of veg, no rice. Just Thai crackers. Some dark chocolate.


----------



## scousebird

Todday
Tea x 2
B: Out - 2 sausage, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, beans, black pudding, 1 white toast with butter & tea
No lunch but a couple of NAS digestives with a cuppa and later some dry roasted peanuts.
T: Roast beef, gravy, 2 roasties, 2 bits of roast parsnips, carrots, fine beans & gravy. 2 glasses of red wine.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Didn't notice that had happened again! Sorry! That's what happens when you've got a crap laptop and type too fast for it to register things! xx


----------



## Greymouser

I have been a bit naughty today...
B: Four Ryvita crispbreads with Humus and garlic pepper; Packet of salt and vinegar crisps and a small apple.
Snack: 50g Honey roasted peanuts.
L: Small bowl of chips with loads of vinegar, whilst out and about in Wales.
D: Fish and chips from the chippy. ( Yummy!  )
Edit: About three and a half litres of water, some with sugar free flavour! 

Just tested my BS and got a reading of 9.2, three and a half hours after, which is to be expected after such naughtiness I guess. Odd thing is I got a reading of 6.8 at the two and a half hour mark!  I am beginning to loose confidence in my Codefree meter again...


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 25/2
_ FBG (7am) - 4.3_
Snack (7am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8.30am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded), hummus / Juice from one orange {310 Cal / 30.5g Carbs}

..............................3 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Miso soup_ [with tofu, shiitake mushrooms & wasabi peas]_ /
Shepherds pie_ [leftovers]_ {307 Cal / 18.4g Carbs}
_Clearing out the fridge of leftovers, will cook fresh tomorrow_
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {136 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Choc chip cookie {76 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

_BG (5.30pm) 4.4_
Dinner (8pm): Tuna steak, roast potatoes & squash, samphire,
peas, sweetcorn {356 Cal / 29.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt {116 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {137 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1554
Carbs 144.1g
Protein 107.2g
Fat 49.3g (Sat Fat 14.8g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto, Flaxseed, 40gr Papaya 3.5gr/carbs, unsweetened Almond milk.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
One small Mamma Yang’s steamed buns (bao *包*zi*子*) drenched in butter, 2 fried eggs, 2 small pork sausages, 3 bacon and 2tbs BB.
Mid Afternoon –
2sq Carrefour 90%
Blue cheese, 2 vine toms, pimento stuffed olives.
D –
Pork loin steaks with a  little Dijon, steamed onion and broccoli with blue cheese.
Strawberries and cream.
2sq 90%
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
Bottle Coke Zero 500ml
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

wirralass said:


> Please don't apologise! We used to eat mice as kids ~ the pink and the white ones ~ they were very sweet tho!! You're fortunate to have a laptop K ~ wish I had one! I knew what you meant anyway. When's pork loin chops on the menu ~ I can't wait for my invitation to arrive? Haha!


I well remember eating sugar mice as a kid too, though it may be the case that lovers of this delicacy usually end up on this forum when they are grown.


----------



## Vince_UK

Life gets better.
Found this today equivalent to "Sprite"  0 everything again.
This and the teas are the equivalent to £0.30/bottle


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Didn't notice that had happened again! Sorry! That's what happens when you've got a crap laptop and type too fast for it to register things! xx


You have nicked one of my excuses lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon in low carb muffin
L: Cheese toastie
D: Roast chicken with turnip, swede, carrots, sweet potato, stuffing & gravy (I can tolerate this with no spike)
Pud: 2 mini 'no added sugar' praline eggs & 1 square 85% choc


----------



## silentsquirrel

Greymouser said:


> I have been a bit naughty today...
> B: Four Ryvita crispbreads with Humus and garlic pepper; Packet of salt and vinegar crisps and a small apple.
> Snack: 50g Honey roasted peanuts.
> L: Small bowl of chips with loads of vinegar, whilst out and about in Wales.
> D: Fish and chips from the chippy. ( Yummy!  )
> Edit: About three and a half litres of water, some with sugar free flavour!
> 
> Just tested my BS and got a reading of 9.2, three and a half hours after, which is to be expected after such naughtiness I guess. Odd thing is I got a reading of 6.8 at the two and a half hour mark!  I am beginning to loose confidence in my Codefree meter again...


Fish and chips is high fat, so the peak could easily be well after the 2 hours.......


----------



## Katieb

So here goes

B - Porridge with unsweetened almond milk, strawberries
L - Home made veg soup, strawberries , Greek Yoghurt
D - Chicken, ham, pork (all home roasted leftovers): salad, boiled egg, a smattering of olives and a little cheese


----------



## Kaylz

Katieb said:


> So here goes
> 
> B - Porridge with unsweetened almond milk, strawberries
> L - Home made veg soup, strawberries , Greek Yoghurt
> D - Chicken, ham, pork (all home roasted leftovers): salad, boiled egg, a smattering of olives and a little cheese


All sounds delish apart from the olives! you can keep those to yourself!! lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich, chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - Aldi smoked haddock (delicious and far tastier than Tesco's again, although as I'm on my own to do it tonight I did it in the microwave and burnt my hand when removing the plate cover!! lol), charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
After t - coffee  xx


----------



## Katieb

Kaylz said:


> All sounds delish apart from the olives! you can keep those to yourself!! lol x


Ha ha love ‘em! x


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 26/2
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1
Light work / heavy exercise day today, so plenty of food too._
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
blueberries, hazelnuts {285 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange, passion fruit {313 Cal / 30.3g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {69 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
...............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Kake Udon with shiitake mushrooms {145 Cal / 17.4g Carbs}
Roast chicken_ [hot from the oven],_ avocado, spinach, tomato,
cucumber, hummus {308 Cal / 5.9g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {151 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

...............................5 km row
Snack (5pm): Toasted walnut bread {106 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

_................................_2 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Medallions of pork loin, sweet potato mash, roast parsnips,
red cabbage, runner beans, apple sauce (made with braeburns) {329 Cal / 31.5g Carbs}
Dessert: Plums, raspberries, yoghurt, amaretti biscuit {114 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1861
Carbs 179.5g
Protein 116.5g
Fat 61.1g (Sat Fat 13.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- two boiled eggs and one slice wholemeal toast
L- calamari, lasagne, tiramisu, some sweets (hmmm may have overdone the carbs a little!)
S- Sons leftover cheddar & carrot sticks
D- Cereal - cornflakes

Home now!


----------



## scousebird

Katieb said:


> Ha ha love ‘em! x


So do I


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Mixed berries & Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
L: Butternut squash & sweet potato soup, 2 sunflower & pumpkin bread toasted with butter, berries and Activia NAS yogurt.
Small banana
T: Fishcake, sweet potato chips & garden peas. 
Tea & coffee during the day & a NAS chocolate milk shake.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto, Flaxseed, Strawberries, unsweetened Almond milk.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Fried egg, cabbage, tofu with chillies and radish, chicken curry and 1 small potato.
Here all poultry, except Beijing Duck, is served on the bone which is unceremoniously “hacked” off the cooked bird. Shellfish such as prawns are also served whole complete in shells with heads. It never ceases to amaze the dental dexterity demonstrated by the Chinese who can strip a bone clean in seconds and shell a prawn in their mouths just as efficiently. They leave my very expensive dental implants at the starting gate lol
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Smoked salmon with homemade egg mayonnaise and vine toms.
Rump steak with steamed mushrooms, pak choi and broccoli, omelette, little Dijon and the compulsory blue cheese.
Strawberries and cream.
1sq 90%  (partner to the one that accidently snapped off yesterday).
Mid Evening-
Nowt

Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx.1.0 litre.
1 bottle “Sprite Equivalent” 500ml
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind I am beginning to give up on it..

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & cheese omelette
L: Chicken salad in Burgen thin
D: Pork stir fry
Pud: 1 mini egg & 2 squares 85% choc


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea x 2
B: Kelloggs crunchy nut peanut butter clusters with skimmed milk & 2 boiled eggs
Latte (boss bought it for those of us that turned up at work)
L: Butternut squash & sweet potato soup, 2 wholemeal toast & butter, berries & Activia NAS yogurt
T: Pork ribs in BBQ sauce cooked in the slow cooker & basmati rice
Tea during the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (not the best either, some were a wee bit on the sour and squishy side but cant afford to waste food haha) knob of butter and a cup of coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal, smoked haddock fillet, chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken breast fillet, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto, Flaxseed, Strawberries, Walnuts, unsweetened Almond milk.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Fish with chillies, spinach, asparagus lettuce, black fungus with smidgen of pork, tofu strips with seaweed.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Smoked salmon with self made egg mayonnaise, smoked oysters, tuna, tomatoes.
Low carb muffin with pork sausage, bacon, 2 fried eggs and 2tbs  beans.
Strawberries and cream.
2 sq Heidi 85%.
Mid Evening-
Nowt

Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
1 bottle 500ml Sprite Zero

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

B - cheesy scrambled eggs on 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea

L - 2 small Southern fried chicken goujons, 8 chips, garden peas
banana

D - smoked salmon, pasta salad with carrots, spring onions, green olives, tomatoes, cucumber, lettuce, sweet corn. Boiled egg & coleslaw

Snacks - fun size galaxy, 2 Rich tea biscuits

Various drinks (all sugar free)


----------



## Katieb

Been out for a meal but was reasonably good!

B - porridge, unsweetened almond milk, raspberries, splash of cream
L - Homemade veg soup, raspberries, Greek Yogurt
Handful of almonds
D - Chicken wings with sour cream dip, burger topped with cheese (no bun): side salad, diet coke


----------



## Midnightrider

*New* Monday 27/2
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), nectarine,
raspberries, almonds {267 Cal / 36.6g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), avocado, mushrooms,
tomatoes, fried egg yolks (2) / Juice from one orange {291 Cal / 19.6g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Kake Udon with shiitake mushrooms {204 Cal / 17.4g Carbs}
...............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Texas chilli_ [leftovers]_, sweet potato fries,
corn on the cob {283 Cal / 23.3g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, macadamias {168 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk_ [very heavy snow, hard to go far]_
Snack (4pm): Toasted (one slice, seeded) {106 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Salmon, roast potato & celeriac, 
green beans, peas {438 Cal / 28.9g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, amaretti biscuit {113 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1913
Carbs 166.2g
Protein 127.3g
Fat 70.8g (Sat Fat 13.3g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just _


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fresh mackerel & 2 mushrooms stuffed with garlic & herb cream cheese
L: Tomato & red pepper soup with small crusty wholemeal roll
D: Spag bol with soya bean spaghetti
Pud: Jelly & squirty cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Fresh mackerel & 2 mushrooms stuffed with garlic & herb cream cheese
> L: Tomato & red pepper soup with small crusty wholemeal roll
> D: Spag bol with soya bean spaghetti
> Pud: Jelly & squirty cream.


I steal so many ideas from your posts Mark such as the low carb muffins etc. Keep them coming . Mushrooms stuffed with garlic and cream cheese sound like something I could do here.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (much better ones today ), knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich, chunk of cucumber and bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - hearty plate of mince, sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich on wholemeal toast, tea

L - Chinese buffet (not a brilliant one so didn’t eat a great deal) but mainly chicken, beef and green peppers in black bean sauce and a small portion of rice. A few prawn crackers. Diet Coke. 

D - A ploughman’s with different cheeses, caramelised onion pate and Prosciutto cotto ham & prawns. Only ate half the pickle and half the pate.

Snacks - 2 Rich tea biscuits with cuppa


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Raspberries & Greek yogurt, mushroom omelette, tea
L: (Out with a friend) Ham butty on seedy bread, one of those mini baskets of chips, salad & coleslaw.
T: Chicken cacciatore (BBC Good Food recipe) with some wholewheat pasta, 2 glasses of red wine.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 28/2
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.0_
Snack (6am): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel, tomatoes /
Tangerine {309 Cal / 21.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Tsukimi udon {144 Cal / 17.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {264 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}
Figs, Greek yoghurt, walnuts, honey {164 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}

...............................6 mile walk_ [very heavy snow, thunder & lightning, great fun]_
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), blackcurrant jam / Cocoa {229 Cal / 34.1g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) - 4.8 [happy with this]_
Dinner (6pm): Chicken Biryani_ [heavy on chicken, light on rice]_ {388 Cal / 29.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Plums, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {124 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1730
Carbs 157.6g
Protein 111.9g
Fat 64.8g (Sat Fat 15.5g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo did you make the ploughman's? If so, what kind of bread is that? Sorry to ask!! lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo did you make the ploughman's? If so, what kind of bread is that? Sorry to ask!! lol xx



Yes I put the ingredients on a plate at home Kaylz (it’s so simple I can’t claim to have made it! ). The bread (which not surprisingly has spiked me) but was delicious, is just from a Morrison’s uncut wholemeal, grain loaf from their bakery. Unfortunately, my son loves it or I wouldn’t dare being it into the house. Far too high in carbs I expect but not a particularly carby meal otherwise.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (much better ones today ), knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich, chunk of cucumber and bar MR 85%
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - hearty plate of mince, sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square 90%
> After t - coffee x
> View attachment 7008


That's a canny plet of tatties lass.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B - bacon sandwich on wholemeal toast, tea
> 
> L - Chinese buffet (not a brilliant one so didn’t eat a great deal) but mainly chicken, beef and green peppers in black bean sauce and a small portion of rice. A few prawn crackers. Diet Coke.
> 
> D - A ploughman’s with different cheeses, caramelised onion pate and Prosciutto cotto ham & prawns. Only ate half the pickle and half the pate.
> 
> Snacks - 2 Rich tea biscuits with cuppa
> 
> 
> View attachment 7009


Love pate Amigo, that looks very nice.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto, Flaxseed, Strawberries, Walnuts, unsweetened Almond milk.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Pork in soy sauce, boiled egg, spinach, cauliflower with chillies and a little pork.
Mid Afternoon –
I ate a whole bar, 80gr/wt 18 carbs of Heidi 85% while waiting for Yang to take me to the vets. Comfort eating lol Tested before 5.5 tested 1 hour after was a little worried to be honest. Result 5.1 it actually dropped.
D –
Tuna, Smoked salmon, Ham, home made egg mayonnaise with avocado, 2 vine tomatoes
100% Beef burger, 1 fried eggs, 2tbs beans.
Strawberries and cream.
2 sq Cachet 85%
Mid Evening-
Nowt

Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> , is just from a Morrison’s uncut wholemeal, grain loaf from their bakery. Unfortunately, my son loves it or I wouldn’t dare being it into the house. Far too high in carbs I expect but not a particularly carby meal otherwise.


"Morrisons, lead me not into temptation".


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (much better ones today ), knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich, chunk of cucumber and bar MR 85%
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - hearty plate of mince, sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square 90%
> After t - coffee x
> View attachment 7008


I could eat this nee probs at ahll. Good solid scran. Winter food


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Yes I put the ingredients on a plate at home Kaylz (it’s so simple I can’t claim to have made it! ). The bread (which not surprisingly has spiked me) but was delicious, is just from a Morrison’s uncut wholemeal, grain loaf from their bakery. Unfortunately, my son loves it or I wouldn’t dare being it into the house. Far too high in carbs I expect but not a particularly carby meal otherwise.


Sorry I didn't mean to seem like I was being really nosy! Was just interested in the bread as it looks lovely!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats. almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (and oh man was it great to have all that heat! lol)
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich and a chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85% (yes I know, been eating the same all the time but it's cheap haha)
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - haddock fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 1/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {291 Cal / 38.1g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs,
smoked salmon, tomatoes / Juice from one grapefruit {306 Cal / 16.7g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Kake Udon with spring onion & ginger {106 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}
...............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Chicken biryani_ [leftovers]_ {387 Cal / 29.1g Carbs}
Mango, yoghurt, passion fruit {103 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}

...............................3 mile walk_ [very heavy snow, hard to go far]_
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, seeded) {99 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Rabbit casserole, celeriac mash, runner beans,
carrots, roast parsnips {436 Cal / 43.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blueberries, raspberry ice cream {151 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1870
Carbs 176.8g
Protein 122.4g
Fat 64.3g (Sat Fat 17.6g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to seem like I was being really nosy! Was just interested in the bread as it looks lovely!  x



No problem at all Kaylz and it was lovely!


----------



## grainger

Today:

Lots and lots of rubbish


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> No problem at all Kaylz and it was lovely!


The whole meal does and I would have loved it too BUT its not the weather for it! HAHA xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> The whole meal does and I would have loved it too BUT its not the weather for it! HAHA xx



It’s very warm in my house Kaylz, always warm enough for it!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
 “ala” Ditto, Flaxseed, unsweetened Almond milk.
To much hurry this morning no time for walnuts and strawberries and I ran out of okra
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Well lunch was definitely a mystery, I basically have little or no idea what was presented to me today ‘
The large dumplings are special. Friday is Lantern Festival, the official end of the Spring Festival Celebration and those dumplings are only eaten at this time.
One was peanuts with I have no idea and a third was fried pigskin which was, well, unusual to say the very least.
This link gives some idea of what will happen in Shanghai tomorrow.
I will as usual avoid the crowds and stay home, once bitten, twice shy lol.
https://www.shine.cn/news/metro/1803011066/
D –
Salmon fish cake Japanese, big plate of steamed broccoli and cabbage with blue cheese
Strawberries and cream.
2sq Cachet 85%
Arrived home very late so just threw some edible things on a plate
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.

_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Today - 3rd of snowed in cabin fever! 

B - 2 boiled eggs & 1 sliced toasted protein bread, tea

L - chicken nugget and sliced tomato sandwich with mayo in protein bread, tea. Kit kat

D - roast chicken dinner with a few new potatoes, carrots, broccoli & gravy

Snacks, rice pudding pot & small packet of pork crackling (obviously not together!)

Have stayed within range all day


----------



## Brando77

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> Lots and lots of rubbish


Sounds scrumptious


----------



## Wirrallass

Todays menu's. Thurs. 01.03.18
200mls warm boiled water with 2 slices of fresh lemon
B. Porridge.
Honey (Not good for my bg!) & lemon drink for my cough.

L. Nil ~ I was asleep!
Honey & lemon drink.

Late evening meal.
Chicken breast with pork Cumberland sausage 85% ~ green red & yellow peppers ~ spring onions ~ red onion ~ leek ~ mushrooms ~ all seasoned with black pepper & mixed herbs then covered with chicken bake sauce. Very Yummy!
Yoghurt and a naughty choc brioche swirl.
Honey & lemon drink.

Water throughout the day. I'll have one more honey & lemon before bed.
(I haven't even had one cup of coffee or tea today.)

Photo attached of my main before it was oven baked. I only ate one portion btw.

I forgot to take a photo after it was cooked!

BG pre eve meal: 5.9
BG 2&half hrs post prandial: 6.8
Well pleased with those numbers.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Todays menu's.
> 200mls warm boiled water with 2 slices of fresh lemon
> B. Porridge.
> Honey (Not good for my bg!) & lemon drink for my cough.
> 
> L. Nil ~ I was asleep!
> Honey & lemon drink.
> 
> Late evening meal.
> Chicken breast with pork Cumberland sausage 85% ~ green red & yellow peppers ~ spring onions ~ red onion ~ leek ~ mushrooms ~ all seasoned with black pepper & mixed herbs then covered with chicken bake sauce. Very Yummy!
> Yoghurt and a naughty choc brioche swirl.
> Honey & lemon drink.
> 
> Water throughout the day. I'll have one more honey & lemon before bed.
> (I haven't even had one cup of coffee or tea today.)
> 
> Photo attached of my main before it was oven baked. I only ate one portion btw.
> View attachment 7020
> I forgot to take a photo after it was cooked!
> 
> BG pre eve meal: 5.9
> BG 2&half hrs post prandial: 6.8
> Well pleased with those numbers.


Good number WL, that looks and sounds delicious. I assume some of it is on the way with the chicken casserole that is en route?
Define 1 portion please lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good number WL, that looks and sounds delicious. I assume some of it is on the way with the chicken casserole that is en route?
> Define 1 portion please lol


Just woken up and thanks Vince ~ yes it was delicious ~ didn't mention I had tablespoon of _white basmati rice too! _Was surprised at my numbers particularly as I'm having hot _honey_ drinks, honey not good for my bgls! One can assume that a helping of my main will be on its way to you along with the chicken casserole!!! I might even deliver them to you in person. Any room at the Inn?
One portion = 1 small chicken breast: 1sausage: a few small slices each of green, red & yellow peppers: 1 slice red onion: 1 large spring onion halved: 2 whole medium mushrooms: 2 thick slices of leek + Dolmio chicken tray bake sauce and Tblspn basmati rice. It sounds a lot but on the dinner plate it looked miserly!!
Having the same tomorrow.
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Just woken up and thanks Vince ~ yes it was delicious ~ didn't mention I had tablespoon of _white basmati rice too! _Was surprised at my numbers particularly as I'm having hot _honey_ drinks, honey not good for my bgls! One can assume that a helping of my main will be on its way to you along with the chicken casserole!!! I might even deliver them to you in person. Any room at the Inn?
> One portion = 1 small chicken breast: 1sausage: a few small slices each of green, red & yellow peppers: 1 slice red onion: 1 large spring onion halved: 2 whole medium mushrooms + Dolmio chicken tray bake sauce and Tblspn basmati rice. It sounds a lot but on the dinner plate it looked miserly!!
> Having the same tomorrow.
> WL


Always room at the Inn for charming Ladies who can COOK. 
Those number are good  WL


----------



## Katieb

Yesterday’s menu!

Brunch - cheese/ham omelette, slice buttered toast

D- homemade turkey burgers, large mixed salad, 4, small homemade potato wedges (BG 6.3, 2 hours later so pleased with that!)


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Porridge with berries
L: Tuna mayo sarnie & Nature Valley Protein bar
D: Steak & kidney stew with 2 dumplings, brussels & parsnips
Pud: Rice pudding


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal, chunk of cucumber, haddock fillet and a bar MR 85%
mid afternoon - coffee
T - 2 minute steaks (butcher ones this week as Tesco didn't have any), charlotte potatoes, roasted sprouts and mushrooms (for someone that wouldn't go near mushrooms before I'm certainly eating a lot of them now! lol ) onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm going to need to start taking pics of my food.  I keep forgetting.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- slice wholemeal toast
L- chicken & mushroom pie
S- packet of skips
D- can’t decide!!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 2/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 3.8 [very hungry on waking, quite surprised as I had quite a carby tea yesterday including mash, parsnips, fruit & ice cream - not all on the 
same plate though]_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
blueberries, hazelnuts {283 Cal / 36.8g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Goat cheese & Parma ham omelette, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one grapefruit {318 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {69 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
...............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {94 Cal / 8.2g Carbs} /
Prawns, avocado, tomatoes, hummus, rye bread {290 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {140 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Chocolate cookie {52 Cal / 8.3g Carbs}
.................................4 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Basa fillet in breadcrumbs, fries, baked beans {315 Cal / 31.1g Carbs}
Wine: Viognier (2 x 4oz) {199 Cal / 6.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Mango, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit
_[tastes like a deconstructed Solero] _{109 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1928
Carbs 172.8g
Protein 107.4g
Fat 57.8g (Sat Fat 13.3g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Katieb

Today’s menu!

B - porridge, unsweetened almond milk, strawberries 
L -  ham and egg salad, houmous and a little cheese
D - homemade beef curry, cauliflower rice and roasted veg


----------



## scousebird

Today
Milky coffee at 3.45am 
B: Irish porridge oats with skimmed milk & 2 tsp nutella, 2 boiled eggs, tea
L: 2 seeded bread toast with smoked mackerel pate, apple & Activia NAS yogurt
T: Slow cooker "roast" chicken, baby potatoes, sprouts & carrots. G&T, 2 glasses malbec
A couple of handfuls of sweet & salty popcorn

Alan went to see the doctor today, his HbA1c has gone up slightly, the doctor wanted to put his metformin up but Alan told him about our trip to the various European Christmas markets we visited in December and reminded him about Christmas.  Doctor agreed that he could stay on 2 a day and will test again in 3 months' time.


----------



## Kaylz

Well isn't this starting to look like a porridge breakfast club?! LOL x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Well isn't this starting to look like a porridge breakfast club?! LOL x


I love porridge but stopped eating it after diagnosis but now I have a small portion, but not every day


----------



## scousebird

scousebird said:


> I love porridge but stopped eating it after diagnosis but now I have a small portion, but not every day


Lots of buts in there


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> I love porridge but stopped eating it after diagnosis but now I have a small portion, but not every day


I love the stuff too but I suppose I am a Scot! HAHA xx


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto, Flaxseed, Strawberries, unsweetened Almond milk.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Fish, spinach, tofu strips with carrot, egg and tomato.
I also had a Alpen Bar which took my level to 7 after 2 hours back down
To 5.2 after 3 hours, so, I had another 1 lol. 90 minutes later 6.2.
D –
Salmon fish cake Japanese, bought 10 so I need eat them, big plate of steamed broccoli with cream and  blue cheese, vine tomatoes and self made egg mayo with tuna
Strawberries and cream.
Strawberries are the only decent berries around at this time of the year.
2sq Cachet 85%
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind
End for today.

____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Oh Dear. A threat to National Security lol.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B:  Fry up & bruv's
L: Bacon sarnie
D: Basa fillet marinated in Garam Masalla with savoury Bulgar Wheat


----------



## Katieb

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Fresh mackerel & 2 mushrooms stuffed with garlic & herb cream cheese
> L: Tomato & red pepper soup with small crusty wholemeal roll
> D: Spag bol with soya bean spaghetti
> Pud: Jelly & squirty cream.



Soya bean spaghetti? Tell me more please!


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> I love porridge but stopped eating it after diagnosis but now I have a small portion, but not every day


Before diagnosis I had porridge with brown sugar, golden syrup & raisins, made with 4% milk. I now use almond milk (unsweetened) and just add fresh fruit. I'm happy to eat it without the fruit as my taste buds have changed and I really find most things sweet enough (e.g. 100% chocolate).
Also, I only have porridge when I am about to exercise, if I am too busy it is bacon & eggs for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Katieb said:


> Soya bean spaghetti? Tell me more please!


Found it in Aldi.  Unfortunately it was a 'special' & they haven't got anymore, but I believe other supermarkets sell it.  It looks like dried noodles & are boiled in the same way as spaghetti and very low carb at around 6.7g per 50g serving which is a bigger portion than it sounds as it doesn't weigh much.  Some people don't like it, but I find it really nice.


----------



## Katieb

Mark Parrott said:


> Found it in Aldi.  Unfortunately it was a 'special' & they haven't got anymore, but I believe other supermarkets sell it.  It looks like dried noodles & are boiled in the same way as spaghetti and very low carb at around 6.7g per 50g serving which is a bigger portion than it sounds as it doesn't weigh much.  Some people don't like it, but I find it really nice.



Going to try and hunt some down!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Katieb said:


> Going to try and hunt some down!



As Mark said it was one of the specials (central aisle display in our shop - tools, homewares, sports stuff etc, etc - whatever is on that week and sometimes they keep what's left until it disappears). Mine still had a few packets left last week.  It may be worth having a look. It was £2 with edamame, soya and black bean varieties.  Tesco and Sainsburys have a black bean one for £3.


----------



## grovesy

Matt Cycle said:


> As Mark said it was one of the specials (central aisle display in our shop - tools, homewares, sports stuff etc, etc - whatever is on that week and sometimes they keep what's left until it disappears). Mine still had a few packets left last week.  It may be worth having a look. It was £2 with edamame, soya and black bean varieties.  Tesco and Sainsburys have a black bean one for £3.


I don't know if this true but I read somewhere that all Aldi stores are laid out the same way.


----------



## Matt Cycle

grovesy said:


> I don't know if this true but I read somewhere that all Aldi stores are laid out the same way.



Probably true from the ones I've been in.  I think it's the case for all the supermarkets although size of the shops varies so they may shuffle things around a bit.


----------



## Vince_UK

All Aldi's are structured on the same model and layout, maybe slightly more floor space but the basic same design. In Germany where they are huge they are all exactly the same setup and product range. It is a deliberate policy to control costs and to make it easier for both staff and customers. I spent a lot of time in Germany and they are the first stop choice for nearly everyone. When I employed expat Germans in the UK they made a beeline for Aldi and Lidl because they were so familiar to them.


----------



## Katieb

Matt Cycle said:


> As Mark said it was one of the specials (central aisle display in our shop - tools, homewares, sports stuff etc, etc - whatever is on that week and sometimes they keep what's left until it disappears). Mine still had a few packets left last week.  It may be worth having a look. It was £2 with edamame, soya and black bean varieties.  Tesco and Sainsburys have a black bean one for £3.



Thank you. Will look!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Katieb said:


> Going to try and hunt some down!


Just done a search, & they sell it at Holland & Barrett, though it's nearly double the price of Aldi, but H&B do have their penny sale every now & then.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (used to keep me full until my dinner but now my tummy's rumbling by half 10 )
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich and a chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
After t - coffee
(feeling hungry now and that's them away to sit and scoff their takeaway and nothing for me until the morning ) x


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out: 2 bacon, 2 sausage, 2 eggs, grilled tomato, beans, fried bread & a latte
2 crackers & cheese
Tea
T: New recipe: Chicken marengo (Good Food recipe) & basmati rice, 2 glasses wine
Just having a cognac


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (used to keep me full until my dinner but now my tummy's rumbling by half 10 )
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich and a chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85%
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
> After t - coffee
> (feeling hungry now and that's them away to sit and scoff their takeaway and nothing for me until the morning ) x



Hey Hun, are there no carb free snacks you’d feel comfortable munching on? Hate the idea of you being hungry but not eating. Maybe cheese or some nuts or something?


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt with handful of frozen raspberries (9g carbs)
L- Fajitas - turkey, mushrooms, peppers, onion, guacamole, sour cream, cheddar cheese. Two small wraps (32g carbs)
D- chicken pie (45g carbs), chocolate salted caramel ice cream (31g carbs)


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Hey Hun, are there no carb free snacks you’d feel comfortable munching on? Hate the idea of you being hungry but not eating. Maybe cheese or some nuts or something?


No I don't feel comfortable to try anything at all, too scared the protein and/or fat effects my levels  hate living in total fear all the time xx


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> No I don't feel comfortable to try anything at all, too scared the protein and/or fat effects my levels  hate living in total fear all the time xx



Eat and inject for something you are confident with? Your usual breakfast as a late night snack or a sandwich.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Eat and inject for something you are confident with? Your usual breakfast as a late night snack or a sandwich.


I don't feel comfortable injecting so late with going to bed at 10 xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 3/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
blackberries, pecans {297 Cal / 36.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Bacon, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {267 Cal / 19.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {75 Cal / 6.5g Carbs} /
Chicken, figs, tomatoes, hummus, rye bread {234 Cal / 22.9g Carbs}
Plums, raspberries, yoghurt, walnuts {171 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana (half) {53 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}
.................................5 mile walk

_BG (6pm) - 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Turkey meatballs, tagliatelle, Nduja ragu, parmesan {458 Cal / 33.2g Carbs}
Wine: Malbec (6oz) {150 Cal / 4.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Chocolate fondant _[small]_, vanilla ice cream, raspberries {226 Cal / 25.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1987
Carbs 178.9g
Protein 101.1g
Fat 74.3g (Sat Fat 22.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I don't feel comfortable injecting so late with going to bed at 10 xx



You need to find a way to have a snack with your 10am cuppa Kaylz. See if you can work getting through this barrier with the psychologist. It’s a goal you need to set yourself and the risks are not major. I’m not surprised you’re hungry and underweight at the moment and it’s a shame that fear is holding you back.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Striploin beef steak a little Dijon, fried mushrooms, 2 fried eggs, BB, Low carb muffin
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Well I decided to try 2 of Mamma Yangs dumplings, big mistake. Pushed my levels up from 6.3 to 8.5 at 2hrs the 9 at 3 Guess 2 is to much. My levels have been high all day for some strange reason.
Had them with Bacon, egg and 2 tbs bb
D –
Hunan cuisine
Stir fried cabbage and bacon,  stir fried liver with garlic and chillies,  black fungus in chili vinegar, Pork  Hong Shao Rou in soy sauce and Mapo tofu. You really have to taste this dish to appreciate how wonderful it is.
Mid Evening-
Strawberries and cream
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You need to find a way to have a snack with your 10am cuppa Kaylz. See if you can work getting through this barrier with the psychologist. It’s a goal you need to set yourself and the risks are not major. I’m not surprised you’re hungry and underweight at the moment and it’s a shame that fear is holding you back.


Unfortunately I'm not carrying on with the psychologist, I'm afraid that the 6 hours round trip every 2 weeks just isn't possible for me to do at the moment so I'm having to go it alone again x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yet again forgot to take pics!

B: Porridge made with water & cream with berries, ground linseed & nuts
L: Curried butternut squash soup
D: Kebab (from the kebab shop) with lots of salad & garlic mayo (no pitta)


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Yet again forgot to take pics!
> 
> B: Porridge made with water & cream with berries, ground linseed & nuts
> L: Curried butternut squash soup
> D: Kebab (from the kebab shop) with lots of salad & garlic mayo (no pitta)


LOVE Kebab meat. Used to eat it with can you guess?......................
Yes baked beans lol


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Yet again forgot to take pics!
> 
> B: Porridge made with water & cream with berries, ground linseed & nuts
> L: Curried butternut squash soup
> D: Kebab (from the kebab shop) with lots of salad & garlic mayo (no pitta)


Just the man I was looking for!! You've had the Aldi protein bars haven't you? Do you remember the carbs in them off hand mate? x


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately I'm not carrying on with the psychologist, I'm afraid that the 6 hours round trip every 2 weeks just isn't possible for me to do at the moment so I'm having to go it alone again x



Speak to them and ask if you can do the consultations over the phone until transport issues can be addressed. You waited a long time for this - do not give up on it - there are always solutions.


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Speak to them and ask if you can do the consultations over the phone until transport issues can be addressed. You waited a long time for this - do not give up on it - there are always solutions.


What an excellent idea @grainger  and a good suggestion @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Speak to them and ask if you can do the consultations over the phone until transport issues can be addressed. You waited a long time for this - do not give up on it - there are always solutions.


I have asked, they don't do over the phone, the transport issue will always be the same, it wasn't an easy decision to make but it has had to be done unfortunately, I am however going to ask the practice nurse when I'm up at the Dr in a couple of weeks if there is any help available closer through them x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately I'm not carrying on with the psychologist, I'm afraid that the 6 hours round trip every 2 weeks just isn't possible for me to do at the moment so I'm having to go it alone again x


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and butter and a very large coffee
L. An apple and a tangerineand some sparkling water. 
D. A few chips, Sirloin steak, fried onions , chestnut mushrooms and a Coke Zero. 
Snack. A hot cross bun and a coffee.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately I'm not carrying on with the psychologist, I'm afraid that the 6 hours round trip every 2 weeks just isn't possible for me to do at the moment so I'm having to go it alone again x


I am sorry to hear this @Kaylz.  I hope the GP can help you


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning.

I’m sorry to hear that @Kaylz. The hospital is 3 hrs away by bus? Have they arranged it outside of your health authority area?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me this morning.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that @Kaylz. The hospital is 3 hrs away by bus? Have they arranged it outside of your health authority area?


It's not a big hospital, it's a small health centre they are based at, there is no direct bus from my town to there so I have to go 10 miles in the opposite direction first, this would mean for a 2:30 appointment I would have to leave my house at 11:30 and it would in fact be more than 6 hours as I wouldn't get back until just after 6, I did a lot of research into it and its just not manageable x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Just the man I was looking for!! You've had the Aldi protein bars haven't you? Do you remember the carbs in them off hand mate? x


I haven't had any protein bars from Aldi, but I do buy their Speciality nut bars.  There are three types.  One is chocolate & sea salt (5.9g per bar), chocolate & peanut butter (8g per bar) & chocolate & cranberry (which I think is around 16g per bar).  I haven't tried the cranberry one as it's a bit high carb for me.  All the other so called low carb or protein bars they sell are too high carb for my liking.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> haven't had any protein bars from Aldi, but I do buy their Speciality nut bars. There are three types. One is chocolate & sea salt (5.9g per bar), chocolate & peanut butter (8g per bar)


That's the ones! Cheers Mark. don't suppose you remember the fat content per bar do you? x


----------



## Amigo

B - egg and bacon in protein bread, tea

L - Home made Italian meatballs with tomato & basil sauce, small portion of spaghetti & 1 slice garlic bread. Sprinkle of cheese and sour cream dip on top

D - pork & stuffing sandwich in Lidl GI cob bread, tea

Snacks, 1 fun size Galaxy, satsuma


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Sausage & egg butty on seeded wholemeal, coffee.
L: Carb free pancakes (recipe from here)
T: A few nachos then 2 turkey burritos, 1.5 glasses red wine


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich and a lotus biscuit
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - my fave of mince, sprouts and mushrooms, potatoes and a square lindt 90%
After t - coffee xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> That's the ones! Cheers Mark. don't suppose you remember the fat content per bar do you? x


The sea salt one is 16g per bar & the Peanut butter one is 15g.  That surprised me, I thought the peanut butter one would be more.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> The sea salt one is 16g per bar & the Peanut butter one is 15g.  That surprised me, I thought the peanut butter one would be more.


Awww Mark thank you so much for that your a star! , yeah you would think the peanut butter would have more fat  lol x


----------



## Amigo

No more Lidl low GI seeded cob bread for me. Had 2 slices for tea with pork and a thin layer of stuffing. 1.5 hrs later I’m a shocking 11.6. I can’t remember going as high as this for a very very long time! Never again! 

Just found the value listing for it;

*
Typical Values per 100g 

Energy 1206kcal/287kJ 

Fat 8.5g 

Of which saturates 1.03g 

Carbohydrate 36g 

Of which sugars 3.8g 

Fibre 6.9g 

Protein 13.2g 

Salt 0.9g*


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> .5 hrs later I’m a shocking 11.6


WOW OUCH!! hope you come back down soon enough my lovely xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> WOW OUCH!! hope you come back down soon enough my lovely xx



I’m drinking iced water and doing laps of the lounge Kaylz!


----------



## Katieb

Brunch - English breakfast at Wetherspoons! Inc slice toast!
D- chicken and avocado salad with a little cheese (of course)! 

Glass of red wine
Numerous cups of tea
Low carb and sugar carbonated drinks (various)


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt with frozen raspberries
L- Roast chicken with salad (celery, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, cherry peppers stuffed with ricotta, olives, feta, rocket & spinach leaves), coleslaw, sour cream & guacamole, 2 slices of wholemeal bread with butter & a mini corn on cob. Raspberry sorbet with some Ben & Jerrys chocolate brownie ice cream. Some salted caramel dark chocolate (3hr lunch with friends)
S- Pastel de Nata (I’m in love with them!)
D- 2x mini pork pies with mustard, pack of sensations crisps, chocolate mousse & squirty cream 

Must be healthy tomorrow!


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 4/3
_ FBG (6am) - 4.1_
Breakfast (7.30am): Bacon, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {338 Cal / 28.7g Carbs}

.....................................6 mile walk
Snack (11am): Vegetable soup {134 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Quorn burger, fries, salad {399 Cal / 41.6g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {142 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Cookie {57 Cal / 7.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes (2), mashed squash, cauliflower,
green beans, turnip {392 Cal / 31.6g Carbs}
Wine: Viognier (3oz) {72 Cal / 2.3g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {162 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, sourdough), milk {137 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1889
Carbs 166.4g
Protein 115.2g
Fat 63.5g (Sat Fat 16.4g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> No more Lidl low GI seeded cob bread for me. Had 2 slices for tea with pork and a thin layer of stuffing. 1.5 hrs later I’m a shocking 11.6. I can’t remember going as high as this for a very very long time! Never again!
> 
> Just found the value listing for it;
> 
> *
> Typical Values per 100g
> 
> Energy 1206kcal/287kJ
> 
> Fat 8.5g
> 
> Of which saturates 1.03g
> 
> Carbohydrate 36g
> 
> Of which sugars 3.8g
> 
> Fibre 6.9g
> 
> Protein 13.2g
> 
> Salt 0.9g*


 Annoying when you find something you like that doesn't like you.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

Lazy day couldn’t be bothered to go out so used what was in the fridge and freezer.
B –
Tuna. Avocado egg mayo with walnuts, vine toms and blue cheese
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Nowt
Mid Afternoon
Strawberries and cream,
2 sq Cachet
D –
2 x100% beef burgers, 2x eggs and 2 tbs beans
Mid Evening-
Blue cheese and olives with vine toms

Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0
Coke Zero
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - cornflakes
D - roast chicken, Brussels sprouts, carrots, broccoli and 2 small Yorkshire puds
S - cheese and tomato sandwich, cheese and onion crisps, red wine


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Amigo. I got excited when I first saw the low GI cob in Lidl, until I tried it.  Sent my BG higher than any other bread!  They do low GI rolls too & they have the same affect.

B: 2 poached eggs on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: 4 slices prosciutto with garlic & herb cheese
S: Nature Valley protein bar
D: Cottage pie with cauli/turnip mash.  Got a great mashing attachment for our stick blender.  Works wonders.
Pud: Heavenly chocolate cake (recipe from Ditch The Carbs)


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott 
Wot nee pics?


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> @Amigo. I got excited when I first saw the low GI cob in Lidl, until I tried it.  Sent my BG higher than any other bread!  They do low GI rolls too & they have the same affect.
> 
> B: 2 poached eggs on 1 slice toasted Burgen
> L: 4 slices prosciutto with garlic & herb cheese
> S: Nature Valley protein bar
> D: Cottage pie with cauli/turnip mash.  Got a great mashing attachment for our stick blender.  Works wonders.
> Pud: Heavenly chocolate cake (recipe from Ditch The Carbs)



Relieved it wasn’t just me Mark. I’ll throw it out for the birds, I don’t think hyperglycaemia is a concern for them!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.4 for me this morning. Glad to see the snow melting


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> A 7.4 for me this morning. Glad to see the snow melting


Think you may be in the wrong thread!  lol x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Think you may be in the wrong thread!  lol x



Yes I am Kaylz  never mind, it’s done now


----------



## Edgar

Yesterday I had half a tin of John West Kippers on a thin slice of home made nutty bread toasted on a bed of spinach for breakfast. Lunch was my wif'e home made chicken cacciatore with veg. Tea was the rest of the kippers with spinach, and later had a glass of hot milk with two crispbread with light laughing cow cheese.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> Wot nee pics?


I forgot again!  When I get my food in front of me I'm just thinking of scoffing it down rather than taking pics.  I will try again this evening.  Still got some cake left.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> It's not a big hospital, it's a small health centre they are based at, there is no direct bus from my town to there so I have to go 10 miles in the opposite direction first, this would mean for a 2:30 appointment I would have to leave my house at 11:30 and it would in fact be more than 6 hours as I wouldn't get back until just after 6, I did a lot of research into it and its just not manageable x


That’s a shame @Kaylz after you fought so hard to get the initial appointment. As it’s just once a fortnight can you not just see it as a day out, do a bit window shopping, have a coffee, you know pleasurable things, obviously I don’t know what’s in this town. Do they have a nice park you go could to when the weather gets warmer ( eventually). Read a mag or book/kindle on the bus. Could your mum or a friend go with you perhaps? I don’t like to think you’re not getting the help you need. Xx


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> That’s a shame @Kaylz after you fought so hard to get the initial appointment. As it’s just once a fortnight can you not just see it as a day out, do a bit window shopping, have a coffee, you know pleasurable things, obviously I don’t know what’s in this town. Do they have a nice park you go could to when the weather gets warmer ( eventually). Read a mag or book/kindle on the bus. Could your mum or a friend go with you perhaps? I don’t like to think you’re not getting the help you need. Xx


With the travel etc it's cutting it fine  with the time as it is, I really don't have the strength to spend that long travelling every 2 weeks, nobody can afford the travel either, its not a decision I came to easily and I am very upset about it but it really cant be managed x


----------



## jasmine8

For breakfast I had a small bowl of cooked quinoa, unsweetened soya milk, linseed mix and a small handful of blueberries. Decaf coffee x 2. Water. 

Decaf soya cappuccino with a sprinkle of chocolate at a cafe post gym.

Lunch was a medium no fat cottage cheese salad and an apple. Water. 

Dinner A grilled fillet of sea bass - no oil, handful of brown rice, I med grilled tomato, kale and steamed carrots. Water. 

Late evening snack
Unsweetened soya yogurt with 3 sliced strawberries. Teaspoon of chopped mixed nuts. Water.


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - indulgent egg, bacon, 1 Heck sausage, mushrooms & tomatoes & 1 slice of grain bread (11 grams carb @ slice)

L - tuna crunch toastie, salad garnish, coffee

D - Rib-eye steak, caramelised onions, few chips, sun dried tomato salad & chunk of broccoli.

Snack - 1 Lotus Biscoff biscuit, 1 Jaffa cake


----------



## jasmine8

jasmine8 said:


> For breakfast I had a small bowl of cooked quinoa, unsweetened soya milk, linseed mix and a small handful of blueberries. Decaf coffee x 2. Water.
> 
> Decaf soya cappuccino with a sprinkle of chocolate at a cafe post gym.
> 
> Lunch was a medium no fat cottage cheese salad and an apple. Water.
> 
> Dinner A grilled fillet of sea bass - no oil, handful of brown rice, I med grilled tomato, kale and steamed carrots. Water.
> 
> Late evening snack
> Unsweetened soya yogurt with 3 sliced strawberries. Teaspoon of chopped mixed nuts. Water.


Yesterday 
Breakfast half a banana, unsweetened soya milk and a small bowl of cooked quinoa and linseeds. Decaf coffee x 1 Pre- walk. 
Lunch Boiled egg salad and a pear. Water. 
Dinner : brown rice gluten - free pasta with homemade tomato sauce and 5 cooked king prawns. No oil baked mushrooms and rocket salad. Water. 
Evening snack 
Small piece of cheese and an apple. Water.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - 2 slices buttered wholemeal, smoked basa fillet, chunk of cucumber and a bar MR 85%
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
After t - coffee 
Bruce came back from Lidl with a heap of stuff for his work pieces and he had some rather nice looking turkey salami! Unfortunately he's not willing to share, however says he will get me some next time he's there, anyone else think that's a bit mean? Especially considering he had 4 packets honey roast ham as well! xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek Yoghurt
L- Carrot & Coriander Soup, wholemeal bread and butter x2 slices
S- Olives, Ricotta stuffed cherry peppers.
S- Pastel de Nata
D- Slow cooked lamb shank with carrots, onions, peas. Roasted new potatoes.

The debate about which chocolate to snack on is about to begin


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Pastel de Nata


Sorry but what is this? Its intriguing me now! lol


grainger said:


> The debate about which chocolate to snack on is about to begin


What are the options, I'm sure we could help you decide  xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Sorry but what is this? Its intriguing me now! lol


Pastel de Nata is a Portuguese custard tart. @grainger, you've got me drooling now!


----------



## Katieb

B - porridge, unsweetened almond milk, strawberries 
Snack - handful of nuts
Lunch - leftover beef stew
Dinner - spag bol (tiniest amount of wholegrain pasta, cheese on top!)


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Pastel de Nata is a Portuguese custard tart. @grainger, you've got me drooling now!


Thanks Robin, I turned to google! haha x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> anyone else think that's a bit mean?


Definitely


----------



## scousebird

Today
B: Irish porridge oats with stevia & cinnamon, 2 poached eggs on an avocado
L: Left over Chicken Marengo (new recipe from Good Food website), 3 mini melon slices & an Activia NAS yogurt
Small banana
T: Ikea meatballs with a few skin on chips and Ikea meatball sauce , coffee.
Tea during the day

Some good news today.  My DIL passed her final exam and after some more work she will qualify as a GP in August


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Some good news today. My DIL passed her final exam and after some more work she will qualify as a GP in August


Congratulations to your DIL  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
“ala” Ditto with strawberries, almond milk and flaxseed. Alpen bar when arrived at my office.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Pork chop in soy sauce, spinach, stir fried cauliflower with black fungus and pork, tofu strips with green beans.
Mid Afternoon
Nowt
D –
Dinner at Yasmines
400gr Ribeye steak, chimichurri sauce, Portobello mushrooms with garlic, salad
Mid Evening-
2sq Heidi 85%

Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
1x500ml Sprite Zero
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.

_____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Today Mon 05.03.18

250mls warm boiled water with fresh lemon slices
B. Porridge
L. Nil
Eve. Meal.
Homemade chicken bacon and all veggie soup. Yummy!
Bed: 250mls warm boiled water with fresh lemon slices

Bg pre meal: 6.6
Bg 2&1/2 hrs post meal: 5.5???! How can this be? I don't get It! Anyone any ideas please?
10.20pm bg 4.7


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Sorry but what is this? Its intriguing me now! lol
> 
> What are the options, I'm sure we could help you decide  xx



There were many options but we actually went with Ben & Jerrys chocolate brownie ice cream...

Usual options are Lindt - dark & raspberry, salted caramel or plain dark.


----------



## grainger

Robin said:


> Pastel de Nata is a Portuguese custard tart. @grainger, you've got me drooling now!



They are sooo yummy I’m obsessed!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Sausage sarnie on Burgen
D: Garlic & herb cheesy chicken with brocolli & cauliflower
Pud: Heavenly chocolate cake,


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> L: Sausage sarnie on Burgen
> D: Garlic & herb cheesy chicken with brocolli & cauliflower
> Pud: Heavenly chocolate cake,
> View attachment 7094


Ooooo choccy cake & squirty cream ~ looks really lush Mark and I want some I really want some Homemade?


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Ooooo choccy cake & squirty cream ~ looks really lush Mark and I want some I really want some Homemade?


Yes, home made.  Actually Mrs P. made it.  Only consists of 85% choc, eggs & sweetener.  Very much like a torte.  Recipe here:
https://www.ditchthecarbs.com/choco...b-wheat-free-sugar-less-nut-free-gluten-free/


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, home made.  Actually Mrs P. made it.  Only consists of 85% choc, eggs & sweetener.  Very much like a torte.  Recipe here:
> https://www.ditchthecarbs.com/choco...b-wheat-free-sugar-less-nut-free-gluten-free/


That's great Mark, please thank your wifey ~ can't wait to make it ~ the only thing is I can't open the link!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, home made.  Actually Mrs P. made it.  Only consists of 85% choc, eggs & sweetener.  Very much like a torte.  Recipe here:
> https://www.ditchthecarbs.com/choco...b-wheat-free-sugar-less-nut-free-gluten-free/


It's ok ~ panic over ~ I've managed to open the link now


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> L: Sausage sarnie on Burgen
> D: Garlic & herb cheesy chicken with brocolli & cauliflower
> Pud: Heavenly chocolate cake,
> View attachment 7094


 Jealous totally JEALOUS


----------



## grainger

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, home made.  Actually Mrs P. made it.  Only consists of 85% choc, eggs & sweetener.  Very much like a torte.  Recipe here:
> https://www.ditchthecarbs.com/choco...b-wheat-free-sugar-less-nut-free-gluten-free/



Going to make this for Sunday - looks lush!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (out of interest due to the story in the news regarding diet I worked this out to be around just under 400kcal)
mid-morning - coffee
D - DRUM ROLL PLEASE, I pulled my pants up and increased my carbs to 40g  so wholemeal Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a peanut & chocolate nature valley protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - huge chicken breast fillet (as had to get fresh from the butcher as Tesco didn't have any), charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee x


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (out of interest due to the story in the news regarding diet I worked this out to be around just under 400kcal)
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - DRUM ROLL PLEASE, I pulled my pants up and increased my carbs to 40g  so wholemeal Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a peanut & chocolate nature valley protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - huge chicken breast fillet (as had to get fresh from the butcher as Tesco didn't have any), charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x


And all was well?


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (out of interest due to the story in the news regarding diet I worked this out to be around just under 400kcal)
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - DRUM ROLL PLEASE, I pulled my pants up and increased my carbs to 40g  so wholemeal Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a peanut & chocolate nature valley protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - huge chicken breast fillet (as had to get fresh from the butcher as Tesco didn't have any), charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x



Well done Kaylz...you’ll get there slowly but surely! 

B - egg sandwich on grain bread, tea

L - tuna mayo sandwich on granary bread, latte

D - Home made Moroccan lamb tagine, 2 tablespoons tri-colour rice, 1 poppadum, sour cream dip

Snacks, 2 banana split eclair toffees (lush!) 

Having a banana later (to help nocturnal cramp...honest!)


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> And all was well?


Yes thanks  spiked by 2.5mmol which I would've preferred to be lower but I didn't know how to treat it if you know what I mean? (like pre-bolus and that) as it was the first time obviously so all in all not too shabby at all!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Well done Kaylz...you’ll get there slowly but surely!


I KNEW you wouldn't be far away with this!! haha, thank you!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

WELL DONE KAYLZ Proud of you for pulling up your pants (They've been hanging round your knees for too long!) and for taking the initiative. Shall we expect the same tomorrow?

WL


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I KNEW you wouldn't be far away with this!! haha, thank you!  xx



I’m nothing but persistent Kaylz! Need to get some fat on those bones somehow


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> WELL DONE KAYLZ Proud of you for pulling up your pants (They've been hanging round your knees for too long!) and for taking the initiative. Shall we expect the same tomorrow?
> View attachment 7098
> WL


Well I'm hoping to have similar tomorrow but it's all down to whether the local corner shop has any left as they couldn't get away to the cash & carry last week xx


----------



## Midnightrider

grainger said:


> They are sooo yummy I’m obsessed!


They are delicious, very similar to a Yorkshire curd tart (without the currants).


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 5/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
nectarine, almonds {265 Cal / 35.9g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Garlic mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {222 Cal / 28.5g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {74 Cal / 11.6g Carbs} /
Chicken, avocado, tomatoes, hummus, cucumber,
walnut bread {285 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}
Kiwi, strawberries, yoghurt, pecans {141 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
.................................2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Walnut bread, cottage cheese, tangerine {196 Cal / 24.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew, pangrattato {277 Cal / 27.4g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {144 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1708
Carbs 191.9g
Protein 98.4g
Fat 45.9g (Sat Fat 6.3g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (out of interest due to the story in the news regarding diet I worked this out to be around just under 400kcal)
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - DRUM ROLL PLEASE, I pulled my pants up and increased my carbs to 40g  so wholemeal Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a peanut & chocolate nature valley protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - huge chicken breast fillet (as had to get fresh from the butcher as Tesco didn't have any), charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x




Well done!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 6/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
peach, pecans {286 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Avocado (half), ham, fried egg yolks (x2), tomatoes,
toast (one slice, walnut bread) / Juice from one orange {334 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Kake udon (with shiitake and wasabi peas) {98 Cal / 12.0g Carbs} /
Fish stew_ [leftovers]_ {277 Cal / 27.4g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {121 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana (half) {47 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
.................................5 mile walk
................................_1,000,000 steps for 2018 achieved during this walk_

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Coq au vin, celeriac mash, roast squash, green beans,
red cabbage {398 Cal / 42.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {147 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

Snack (8pm) Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {133 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}
3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1878
Carbs 187.6g
Protein 107.5g
Fat 66.5g (Sat Fat 15.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt.
L- Cornflakes & 2 slices of wholemeal bread & butter.
S- Sensations crisps. Mini pork pie.
D- Chicken & mushroom pie with peas. Chocolate mousse, squirty cream and two pieces of Lindt raspberry intense. 

Tooth ache is awful! It’s my entire jaw top and bottom. Dentist booked for Thursday - earliest I could get with childcare


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (out of interest due to the story in the news regarding diet I worked this out to be around just under 400kcal)
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - DRUM ROLL PLEASE, I pulled my pants up and increased my carbs to 40g  so wholemeal Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a peanut & chocolate nature valley protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - huge chicken breast fillet (as had to get fresh from the butcher as Tesco didn't have any), charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x


Well Done Lassie


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
“ala” Ditto with strawberries, almond milk and flaxseed.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Fish with Chillies, Bacon and Ginger, Salted beans with pork, spinach.
Mid Afternoon
Nowt
D –
Tuna with self made avocado, ground macadamia nuts, egg mayonnaise, vine toms, blue cheese.
Strawberries and cream.
I am having to used unwhipped whipping cream as here is no other here. Seems ok.
Mid Evening-
2 sq Cachet

Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.75l
1x500ml Sprite Zero
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> It's not a big hospital, it's a small health centre they are based at, there is no direct bus from my town to there so I have to go 10 miles in the opposite direction first, this would mean for a 2:30 appointment I would have to leave my house at 11:30 and it would in fact be more than 6 hours as I wouldn't get back until just after 6, I did a lot of research into it and its just not manageable x


I think it's time I sent you that Harley Davidson I mentioned a while back then you'd have your own means of transport to get there You still got the appropriate leather gear?

I can't recall if you got back to me or not but did you ask your Psychologist if he could find a way of meeting you at your doctors surgery or a local health centre ~ or the hospital where you have your eyes checked? It's such a shame that you are foregoing vital time with him after waiting so long for an appointment. I understand that you don't feel strong enough to be away from home for 6hours Kaylz￼ but maybe this would be your only option? Can your Doctor not put in a good word with your Psychologist on your behalf? There must be a way round this dilemma of yours ~ watch this space hun while we all get our heads together in an effort to find a resolve for you xxx


----------



## scousebird

I ate too much yesterday


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> I ate too much yesterday


Always admired honesty @scousebird


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Always admired honesty @scousebird


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> I think it's time I sent you that Harley Davidson I mentioned a while back then you'd have your own means of transport to get there You still got the appropriate leather wear?
> 
> I can't recall if you got back to me or not but did you ask your Psychologist if he could find a way of meeting you at your doctors surgery or a local health centre ~ or the hospital where you have your eyes checked? It's such a shame that you are foregoing vital time with him after waiting so long for an appointment. I understand that you don't feel strong enough to be away from home for 6hours Kaylz￼ but maybe this would be your only option? Can your Doctor not put in a good word with your Psychologist on your behalf? There must be a way round this dilemma of yours ~ watch this space hun while we all get our heads together in an effort to find a resolve for you xxx


That is the only place the psychologist works from and the hospital I get my eyes checked at is the same distance away! haha, the appointments been cancelled and I've removed myself from the list, there was no other option and as I have mentioned it wasn't an easy decision to make but had to be done xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Left over cottage pie
D: Home made chicken kiev (breaded with Parmesan & ground linseed) with peas & veggie chips
Pud: Last slice of chocolate heaven cake with berries & squirty cream.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee (out of interest due to the story in the news regarding diet I worked this out to be around just under 400kcal)
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - DRUM ROLL PLEASE, I pulled my pants up and increased my carbs to 40g  so wholemeal Bavarian ham and cucumber sandwich and a peanut & chocolate nature valley protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - huge chicken breast fillet (as had to get fresh from the butcher as Tesco didn't have any), charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently - coffee x


Brilliant news, you are doing so well and I wouldn't call 2.5 a spike, perfectly acceptable!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday
B - chipolatas and eggs
D - Chicken Bhuna, half a Nann bread and a poppadom, too much red wine! (I'm hanging, as my son would say)


----------



## eggyg

B: bacon and grilled tomato sarnie in Burgen
L: homemade leek and tattie soup
D: chilli-con- carne with basmati rice and a  chapati ( much less carbs than garlic baguette etc.) 
Done quite well all day and when Mr Eggy went to Camera Club I raided his stash of Twirls! Blooming lovely it was as well! It was only a one finger one!


----------



## Ljc

B.  Was very hungry, 3 slices  of wholemeal toast @nd butter 1 had peanut butter on and a large mug of coffee. 
L. Not hungry, Coke Zero. 
D. Not hungry, sparkling water. 
Snack. Cheese and onion toasty and coffee. 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a cup of coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham & Philadelphia sandwich and a salted caramel nature valley protein bar 
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince with sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
just finished another coffee  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a cup of coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham & Philadelphia sandwich and a salted caramel nature valley protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - mince with sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
> just finished another coffee  xx


Love your menu's for today K. .....I noticed a bar of Nature Valley protein salted caramal to die for has crept into your lunch time menu.  Good for you x


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 7/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast (8): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel,
gooseberry compote {215 Cal / 18.0g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Kake udon (with shiitake and wasabi peas) {98 Cal / 12.0g Carbs} /
Prawn & avocado salad, tomatoes, hummus {279 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {162 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}

...............................3 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Toasted walnut bread. cottage cheese, tangerine {139 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Lincolnshire sausages (3), celeriac mash, carrots,
sweetcorn, peas {528 Cal / 41.9g Carbs}
Dessert: Spiced plum clafoutis {257 Cal / 31.9g Carbs}

_BG (9pm, 2 hours after dessert) 4.8
FBG (8/3 05:30) 4.2_

Calories 1818
Carbs 170.5g
Protein 120.5g
Fat 69.1g (Sat Fat 17.5g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sarnie in protein bread, tea

Nature Valley protein bar & coffee mid morning

L - latte and piece of cake (naughty but didn’t fancy a meal)

D - Home made roast beef dinner with 2 little YP’s, few new potatoes, diced swede, cabbage & onion gravy


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
B number 2 - peppermint tea and wholemeal toast at costa with a friend
L- Chicken & Mushroom slice and packet of crisps
S- chocolate mousse & malteaser bunny things
D- sausages, Yorkshire’s, peas, kale & onion gravy. V small slice of vienetta.

Now the trick will be not eating anything else tonight.... somehow doubt this’ll happen. Baby is hungry at the moment!!


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo @Mark Parrott @wirralass as I know you guys eat the protein bars, any of you tried the new coconut and almond one? if so is it any good? of course my Tesco probably wont stock them yet! haha x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo @Mark Parrott @wirralass as I know you guys eat the protein bars, any of you tried the new coconut and almond one? if so is it any good? of course my Tesco probably wont stock them yet! haha x



No I haven’t tried those Kaylz. I really like the salted caramel ones and after having one mid morning, my levels were lower than waking bg’s!


----------



## Wirrallass

Today Wed 07 March 2018

250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon
B. Zilch
L. Zilch
No appetite today so fasted but kept up fluid intake
Eve.meal 
Sausages 85% : Onions : 3 baby new spuds : mushrooms : sprouts : gravy 
Pud:
1 Tablespoon creamy caramel fudge ice-cream + 1 sml tangerine
Coffee.
Bed tonight
250mls warm boiled water with slices of lemon 
Water & decaf coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
“ala” Ditto with strawberries, almond milk and flaxseed.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Interesting lunch today which has given me a simple idea for a sausage roll type dish.
Minced pork in tofu roll very easy to do. I can buy the tofu or egg roll here already prepared from supermarkets then all that needs to be done is wrap some sausage or ground beef inside of it, add some seasoning perhaps chili and steam it for around 15 minutes. Low carb/high protein. On list for weekend to try.  Celery and pork, tofu with black fungus and chili, Chinese sausage with cabbage.
Mid Afternoon
Nowt
D –
I threw 20 smallish pork sausages in the slow cooker this morning with tinned toms and onion. Had 6 when I got back home. Tasty,should have put some garlic in.
Later I had some ham with blue cheese and vine toms.
Strawberries and cream.
Mid Evening-
2 sq Cachet

Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
1x500ml Sprite Zero
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> “ala” Ditto with strawberries, almond milk and flaxseed.
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Interesting lunch today which has given me a simple idea for a sausage roll type dish.
> Minced pork in tofu roll very easy to do. I can buy the tofu or egg roll here already prepared from supermarkets then all that needs to be done is wrap some sausage or ground beef inside of it, add some seasoning perhaps chili and steam it for around 15 minutes. Low carb/high protein. On list for weekend to try.  Celery and pork, tofu with black fungus and chili, Chinese sausage with cabbage.
> Mid Afternoon
> Nowt
> D –
> I threw 20 smallish pork sausages in the slow cooker this morning with tinned toms and onion. Had 6 when I got back home. Tasty,should have put some garlic in.
> Later I had some ham with blue cheese and vine toms.
> Strawberries and cream.
> Mid Evening-
> 2 sq Cachet
> 
> Drinks -
> About 2.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
> 1x500ml Sprite Zero
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 7135



As well as the garlic, you needed some dried mixed herbs and a dash of Lea & Perkins in there Vince as a minimum


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> As well as the garlic, you needed some dried mixed herbs and a dash of Lea & Perkins in there Vince as a minimum


Excellent idea @Amigo, Thanks. I do have some Worcestershire sauce in the cupboard you  have just reminded me.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Excellent idea @Amigo, Thanks. I do have some Worcestershire sauce in the cupboard you  have just reminded me.



Lol! Lea and Perrins even...it will keep calling it Perkins!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Lol! Lea and Perrins even...it will keep calling it Perkins!


I noticed but we Geordies is a poleet lot and would niva say owt.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 1/3 cup Irish porridge oats with 2tsp nutella - delish & 2 boiled eggs
L: 2 slices Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread toasted with LF Brussels pate, berries & Activa NAS yogurt
Small banana
T: Was going to be lamb steak & Tilda Caribbean rice & peas buuuuuut James (son) invited himself to tea as DIL was out so we ended up with Indian takeaway set meal.  I avoided the rice and only had a tiny bit of naan.  Red wine x 2.
Tea during the day.


----------



## scousebird

@grainger how much longer have you got till baby joins us?


----------



## grainger

scousebird said:


> @grainger how much longer have you got till baby joins us?



2.5 weeks so not long but it’s taking forever!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo @Mark Parrott @wirralass as I know you guys eat the protein bars, any of you tried the new coconut and almond one? if so is it any good? of course my Tesco probably wont stock them yet! haha x


I've tried them & they were OK but not my favourite.  I'm a salted caramel fan myself.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Forgot to take pic as was drunk.

B: Porridge with berries, nuts & seeds
L: Chicken salad wrap (Be Free wrap only 15g carb)
D: Gammon steak with cauli & broccoli bake
3 bottles of white wine between the two of us.  Wouldn't normally happen but Naked Wines delivered a box yesterday.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Forgot to take pic as was drunk.
> 3 bottles of white wine between the two of us.  Wouldn't normally happen but Naked Wines delivered a box yesterday.


Wonderful raison d'etre


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> 3 bottles of white wine between the two of us. Wouldn't normally happen but Naked Wines delivered a box yesterday.


Quite right


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Bacon omelette
D - Rib Eye steak & Cauliflower Cheese (made the cheese sauce with flour but might try xanthan or guar gum sometime)


----------



## scousebird

Martin Canty said:


> L - Bacon omelette
> D - Rib Eye steak & Cauliflower Cheese (made the cheese sauce with flour but might try xanthan or guar gum sometime)


I really fancy some cauliflower cheese now


----------



## Martin Canty

scousebird said:


> I really fancy some cauliflower cheese now


Hadn't had it for years but was getting tired of steamed/roasted/whatever cauliflower & I love Mac & Cheese (get asked to make it quite often when we have friends over for BBQ).... Got me thinking that cauliflower cheese would be a great substitute & I can treat it much the same way as when I enhance my mac & cheese.


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a nature valley salted caramel bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90% 
Currently - coffee  x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushroom & tomato omelette, coffee
L: Tesco chicken casserole with dumplings, berries & Activia NAS yogurt
Small banana
T: Lamb steak, Tilda Caribbean rice & a French vegetable gratin, coffee
Tea during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
“ala” Ditto with strawberries, almond milk and flaxseed.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Peppers with pork and black fungus, spinach, boiled egg in soy sauce, crispy chicken drumstick.
Mid Afternoon
Nowt
D –
The remainder of the slow cooked sausage and tomatoes which I left on warm all day and into which I chucked in a little Lea and Perrins as suggested by @Amigo.. It made a kind of Pizzaiola sauce, nice and thick and very tasty. Pan fried a striploin steak with Dijon, the tomato and sausage sauce, had them with steamed sprouts and mushrooms.
Strawberries and cream.
2 sq Cachet
Mid Evening-
Blue Cheese and 2 vine toms.
And look what I resisted yesterday.

Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Today:

B - poached egg on slice of toasted protein bread, tea

L - delicious Club sandwich containing bacon, chicken, tomato & cheese, few fries & mayo. Latte

D - oven cook battered cod (15.4 grams carb), broccoli and cauliflower gratin (7.8 grams) & fully loaded salad

Tea & salted caramel protein bar


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> broccoli and cauliflower gratin


where did you get these? I'm sure ive seen them on a website but I cant remember which one! lol x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> where did you get these? I'm sure ive seen them on a website but I cant remember which one! lol x



I’ve mentioned these to you before Kaylz. They’re from Iceland and absolutely gorgeous! 

http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-4-broccoli-and-cauliflower-creamy-gratins-480g/p/58315


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
S- Pastel de Nata (Tesco’s ones aren’t as good as sainsburys but what I really need is a quick trip to Porto for the real thing)
L- 2x mini pork pies with mustard, salad & pack of chilli sensations
S- 1pm - hypo Apple turnover (I’ll blame my mum for this)
S- 4.30pm - another hypo - 2x Lindt chocolates, 2x golden eggs, a sausage (yes random but I’d just cooked a batch as little man had some for dinner!)
D- baked Camembert, seeded wholemeal baguette, carrot, cucumber.

Debating ice cream now.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I’ve mentioned these to you before Kaylz. They’re from Iceland and absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-4-broccoli-and-cauliflower-creamy-gratins-480g/p/58315


I had a funny feeling it was Iceland  ah well never mind xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I had a funny feeling it was Iceland  ah well never mind xx



Don’t you have one within travelling distance?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Don’t you have one within travelling distance?


Nope, 21 miles away is the nearest one  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Nope, 21 miles away is the nearest one  x



Good grief Kaylz, you need to be moving nearer to civilisation and low carb retailers!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 8/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2 [Not hungry so didn't eat, a bit under the weather]_
...............................3 mile walk
Breakfast (8): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), avocado, bacon, tomatoes,
fried egg yolks (2) / Juice from one grapefruit {368 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
Snack (10am): Kake udon {95 Cal / 11.6g Carbs]

Lunch (12pm): Coq au vin_ [leftovers]_, roast parsnip & squash, celeriac mash,
runner beans, red cabbage {377 Cal / 37.8g Carbs} /
Figs, yoghurt, walnuts {157 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Cocoa_ [made with milk & grated chocolate]_ {147 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

_Music whilst cooking is essential for me, usually a random selection from my Spotify playlist
these days as it saves having to choose a CD. Does it change the flavour? There are probably some 
songs which encourage being more liberal with the spices so maybe.
Here is today's random playlist (I do not allow myself to skip a tune, if it isn't good enough
to listen to delete it). A good baker's dozen today
......................._ Lone Pine Hill / Justin Townes Earle
........................Feats don't fail me now - Little Feat
........................You Keep Sayin' You're Leavin' - Johnny Winter
........................Hobo's Son - Kelly Joe Phelps
........................Crazy Arms - Jerry Lee Lewis
........................Your Bright Baby Blues - Jackson Browne
........................Man Overboard - Ian Hunter
........................The Dream - Robert Cray
........................How the West was won - The White Buffalo
........................Mary Jane's last dance - Tom Petty
........................Take a bullet - Warren Haynes
........................Peace, Love & Understanding - Brinsley Schwartz
........................Terms of my surrender - John Hiatt

Dinner (6pm): Thai green prawn & cashew curry, jasmine rice {392 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {150 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

Calories 1729
Carbs 152.4g
Protein 107.1g
Fat 69.9g (Sat Fat 19.9g / Trans fat 0.4g)
_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Good grief Kaylz, you need to be moving nearer to civilisation and low carb retailers!


The other towns round here are worse regarding people who live in them and Bruce relies on a guy from here to get to his work so moving isn't an option lol xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Nope, 21 miles away is the nearest one  x


Do they deliver to your postcode?


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Do they deliver to your postcode?


nope unfortunately not, checked months ago and keep checking with no luck, we used to have one closer about 12 miles away but unfortunately it closed down xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> nope unfortunately not, checked months ago and keep checking with no luck, we used to have one closer about 12 miles away but unfortunately it closed down xx


that's a shame


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> that's a shame


certainly is, the only shops I can access easily is Tesco and Lidl haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

I mentioned earlier that I didn't take a pic of yesterday's dinner.  Well, I did.  Found it on my phone.  I was so drunk at the time that I didn't remember.  But it looks like sick so I won't post it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I mentioned earlier that I didn't take a pic of yesterday's dinner.  Well, I did.  Found it on my phone.  I was so drunk at the time that I didn't remember.  But it looks like sick so I won't post it.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee
L. Didn’t eat, sparkling water. 
D. Jacket potato with butter,  I planned to have chilli and beans but some cheese and baked beans fell in instead 
S. Large coffee and 2 Gingernuts. 
Water through the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee
> L. Didn’t eat, sparkling water.
> D. Jacket potato with butter,  I planned to have chilli and beans but some cheese and baked beans fell in instead
> S. Large coffee and 2 Gingernuts.
> Water through the day.


The best laid plans of men and mice, and of course women, sometimes go astray at meal times


----------



## Wirrallass

Yeaterday Thursday 08 March 2018
250mls warm boiled water with 2slices fresh lemon 
B. Zilch
L. Zilch
Eve.meal 
Cottage pie sprouts
Yoghurt + 1 small tangerine
Decaf tea
250mls warm boiled water with fresh lemon slices 
Water throughout the day 
Early hours of Fri: Roast pork & stuffing sarnie verry baaaaad but was truly madly luverly


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> I mentioned earlier that I didn't take a pic of yesterday's dinner.  Well, I did.  Found it on my phone.  I was so drunk at the time that I didn't remember.  But it looks like sick so I won't post it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin (grounded my own linseed for this.  I think it made a better muffin)
L: Chicken tikka salad wrap
D: Ham, turkey, egg, peas & chips
Pud: Hot chocolate fudge cake with double cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin (grounded my own linseed for this.  I think it made a better muffin)
> L: Chicken tikka salad wrap
> D: Ham, turkey, egg, peas & chips
> Pud: Hot chocolate fudge cake with double cream.


 That look terrific Mark but where's the pic of the CAKE?? I need food porn badly


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> That look terrific Mark but where's the pic of the CAKE?? I need food porn badly


Sorry, but the cake looked so good that I didn't have the patience to wait & take a pic.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry, but the cake looked so good that I didn't have the patience to wait & take a pic.


----------



## Beck S

Hi Everyone   Hope you're all doing good.

Haven't been around much lately - it's all end of year financial stuff at work so it keeps me away from the internet.

Food's been fairly usual lately, apart from having to migrate to Warburton's wholemeal thins because Tesco ran out of bread during 'snowmageddon' (we had no snow down here!).  Although I did have pie last night as it would have been rude not to.  Will try and get back into posting habits again.

@grainger There's a stall in Cardiff that makes pastel de natas fresh, and I always grab one when I'm over there (not that often).  They're so nice.




Kaylz said:


> @Amigo @Mark Parrott @wirralass as I know you guys eat the protein bars, any of you tried the new coconut and almond one? if so is it any good? of course my Tesco probably wont stock them yet! haha x


The salted caramel is my favourite, but I do also like the other two.  I think the coconut and almond one is good.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - burnt tri tip steak (got embroiled in a programming issue which took more tome than I thought)
D - Shrimp (to you prawns) stir fried with veggies

In all, a very low carb day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - 2 butchers minute steaks, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee
@Beck S thanks for that, Bruce managed to get a box of the almond and coconut for me today so will give them a try at some point  x


----------



## Davein

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- Greek yoghurt.
> L- Cornflakes & 2 slices of wholemeal bread & butter.
> S- Sensations crisps. Mini pork pie.
> D- Chicken & mushroom pie with peas. Chocolate mousse, squirty cream and two pieces of Lindt raspberry intense.
> 
> Tooth ache is awful! It’s my entire jaw top and bottom. Dentist booked for Thursday - earliest I could get with childcare


You may possibly have an infection. You really need to see someone quicker than Thursday. Does your local hospital have a dental centre?


----------



## grainger

Davein said:


> You may possibly have an infection. You really need to see someone quicker than Thursday. Does your local hospital have a dental centre?



I saw them yesterday . No infection - likely to be grinding or clenching in my sleep or simply stupid hormones from pregnancy! It’s not been as bad today so hopefully will go away as soon as baby is born


----------



## Kaylz

@Beck S is it you that sometimes eats the Fibre One bars? I know someone here does, well whoever it is anyway there is a new Cinnamon Drizzle one out its 12g carbs per square x


----------



## Midnightrider

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin (grounded my own linseed for this.  I think it made a better muffin)
> L: Chicken tikka salad wrap
> D: Ham, turkey, egg, peas & chips
> Pud: Hot chocolate fudge cake with double cream.





Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry, but the cake looked so good that I didn't have the patience to wait & take a pic.


That's understandable!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries, almond milk and flaxseed.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Grandma Liu’s cooking
Egg and Tomato, Spinach, Glass noodles with cabbage and chilli, Pork in soy sauce. There was 1 spare today so unfortunately was forced to eat 2.
Mid Afternoon
Nowt
D –
Basically the same as yesterday using everything up with some omissions. I am going to make another batch of this tomato and sausage sauce and freeze it. Thanks @Amigo for the tip about the Lea and Perrins and herbs. It increased my culinary capabilities 1000 fold.
It is tastier after it has been double cooked and goes very well with a nice steak.
Pan fried a striploin steak with Dijon, the tomato and sausage sauce, had them with a lot of steamed sprouts.
Strawberries and cream.
6 sq Cachet
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 9/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured
Still suffering with a heavy cold_
Snack (6am): Banana {53 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel, gooseberry compote /
Juice from one grapefruit {301 Cal / 28.8g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Vegetable broth {81 Cal / 13.1g Carbs]

Lunch (12pm): Fish stew _[leftovers]_, green beans, peas, sweetcorn {322 Cal / 34.1g Carbs} 
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {160 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

_BG (4pm) 4.2_
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), cottage cheese, tangerine {130 Cal / 18.8g Carbs}

_Cooking music tonight (random)
..........Gregg Allman - Little by little
..........Neil Young - Payola Blues
..........John Martyn - Don't think twice, it's alright
...........Tom Waits - Kentucky Avenue
...........Kelly Joe Phelps - Tight to the Jar
...........Derek Trucks Band - Blind, Crippled & Crazy
...........Dwight Yoakam - Guitars, Cadillacs
...........Apple Gabriel - The Times, they are A'Changing
...........The Stooges - No Fun                   <_All pretty mellow until this came on>
_...........Ian Dury - Sweet Gene Vincent
...........Hayes Carll - Bad Liver & A Broken Heart
...........Iris de Ment - Big City_

_BG (6pm): 4.1 (Surprised so rechecked with same result)_
Dinner (6pm): Hake fillet in breadcrumbs, fries, baked beans {328 Cal / 30.4g Carbs}
Wine: Zinfandel (5oz) {125 Cal / 3.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Raspberries, chocolate ice cream_ [to soothe the throat]_ {78 Cal / 8.5g Carbs}

Calories 1567
Carbs 154.9g
Protein 100.5g
Fat 34.6g (Sat Fat 7.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Beck S

Kaylz said:


> @Beck S is it you that sometimes eats the Fibre One bars? I know someone here does, well whoever it is anyway there is a new Cinnamon Drizzle one out its 12g carbs per square x


Yeah it's me.  Thanks for that - I've only had the salted caramel one, and it's quite nice so I'll try the other flavours.


----------



## Mark Parrott

No pics.  Forgot again.

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Tuna & cucumber in Burgen thin & a snack sized Pepperami
D: Steak stir fry
Pud: Slice of lemon drizzle cake & squirty cream.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Friday 10 March 2018

250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon
B. Porridge sprinkled with Cocoa & Orange seed mix. Photo attached.
L. Zilch
Eve.meal
A Roast dinner of diced chicken breast: sliced green, yellow & red Peppers: Leek: Red onion: Sprouts: Mushrooms: Cauliflower and few slices of roasted baby new potatoes all seasoned with black pepper: garlic: a small amount of sea salt: cinnamon and mixed herbs. A little chicken stock. Sounds a lot but just enough for a pasta bowl.
Pud: Yoghurt & small tangerine
Decaf coffee.

Water throughout the day
..and 250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon before bed.
Went to bed on a 5.3. Pleased with this.

Tap to expand.


----------



## Kaylz

Add to yesterday
10pm - 2 vanilla Viennese thins
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (not a happy customer, went to weigh them out for tomorrow and there were a lot of mouldy ones ), knob of butter and a cup of coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Add to yesterday
> 10pm - 2 vanilla Viennese thins
> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (not a happy customer, went to weigh them out for tomorrow and there were a lot of mouldy ones ), knob of butter and a cup of coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
> After t - coffee x



Kaylz, I’ve been meaning to ask this but why the knob of butter on the oats and raspberries? Is it just because you like it or is there some attempting to slow down the glucose hit by introducing fats type reason for it?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Kaylz, I’ve been meaning to ask this but why the knob of butter on the oats and raspberries? Is it just because you like it or is there some attempting to slow down the glucose hit by introducing fats type reason for it?


Now it's just because I like it and can do with the fat but I started it a few months ago as even though I'd never had problems before when I had the cold I experienced spikes xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Today
B - 2 croissants
D - spag bol
Pud - chocolate eclair


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

Too much!

Today:

B- Eggy bread as my son decided he wanted to eat my yoghurt (which he promptly dropped on the floor and smashed)

L- Anniversary lunch out.. 
portobello mushrooms in a bishops sauce with a slice of seeded brown toast, 
homemade burger with fries and a rocket & Parmesan salad, 
mini warm brownie with a cup of tea
 —- far too much food so stuffed!

D- sensations crisps, some sliced ham & cheese. 3 dark chocolate salted caramel mini dome things from hotel chocolat.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Nowt just the usually coffees
Mid Morning –
Tuna mayonnaise, Macadamia nuts, 2 Japanese Salmon fishcakes (they are only small), Olives, 2 vine Toms and some Blue Cheese.
L –
Nowt
Mid Afternoon
Nowt
D –
Food hall visit lastnight, it was late when I finished working at home. Came over all lazy like
Tofu and spinach soup, pork with bamboo strips, tofu with black fungus and bamboo root, pork mince with egg, green beans with bacon, broccoli with pork and peppers, pork filled egg roll with chicken, 
Total cost for 2, £7.70 equivalent and very nice.
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l

Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 10/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, pecans {270 Cal / 33.5g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Scrambled eggs, bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (half slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {294 Cal / 21.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {74 Cal / 11.6g Carbs} /
Chicken, avocado, tomato, cucumber, hummus, rye bread {264 Cal / 14.3g Carbs}
Kiwi, blueberries, yoghurt, grated 100% chocolate {111 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

...............................3 mile walk_ [to the pub]_
3 pints of beer {459 Ca; / 38.0g Carbs}
Tyrells sea salt & vinegar crisps {112 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
.................................3 mile walk

Dinner (8pm): Lasagne {369 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, vanilla ice cream {80 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2089
Carbs 185.0g
Protein 96.2g
Fat 62.8g (Sat Fat 15.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just _


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry compote & squirty cream
L: 'New York Deli Sandwich' in a Burgen thin.  That's Pastrami, gherkin, cheese & American mustard.
D: Home made curry with cauli rice, home made Chipatti & 3 poppadoms.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry compote & squirty cream
> L: 'New York Deli Sandwich' in a Burgen thin.  That's Pastrami, gherkin, cheese & American mustard.
> D: Home made curry with cauli rice, home made Chipatti & 3 poppadoms.


Can I quadruple like the pancakes?


----------



## scousebird

Hi all.  Been away in the motorhome again this weekend.  Wasn't too bad food wise, had moules frites yesterday - deeeeeeeeelish but there was quite a bit of alcohol involved .  Got home to find that Sarah (DD) has been to Tesco and bought tea for tonight which isn't going to be great carb wise - salmon en croute, parmentier potatoes, mangetout (it's all sounding very French isn't it ) to be followed by apple crumble & custard. 

Hope you've all had a good weekend (I haven't read the 3 pages of posts I've missed) 

H


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich of 4 slices smoked streaky bacon, 30g raspberries and a nature valley peanut & chocolate bar 
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, sprouts & mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - waiting for coffee to cool enough so I can get it before my dad picks us up! haha xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
S- Mini falafels x2
L- lamb shank casserole with veggies (carrots, onion, peas, beans). Chocolate ice cream with raspberry sorbet and a few mini chocolates.
D- wholemeal seeded baguette with butter, sweetcorn, carrots, coleslaw, bacon bits, cucumber


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 11/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, walnuts {279 Cal / 38.7g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Scrambled eggs, smoked salmon,,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {289 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}

..............................5 km on rowing machine
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {73 Cal / 11.6g Carbs} /
Prawns, crab, avocado, tomato, hummus, rye bread {291 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, macadamias {139 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}

Dinner (5pm): Beef (slow cooked brisket), Yorkshire pud, roast potatoes (2 small),
sweet potato & garlic mash, turnip, green beans {438 Cal / 35.6g Carbs}
Zinfandel (10 fl.oz) {250 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}
Dessert: Rhubarb crumble, crème Anglais {228 Cal / 23.3g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2030
Carbs 161.8g
Protein 115.6g
Fat 69.4g (Sat Fat 15.7g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - Heck sausages in wholemeal bread, tea

L - Home made chicken, bacon, leek and pasta bake with salad, coleslaw & sweetcorn. 1 slice garlic bread

D - Lamb Rogan Josh ready meal curry, few tablespoons pilau rice. Banana & chilli peanuts later

Snack - I’m afraid I was presented with a slice of chocolate cake to celebrate Mother’s Day at relatives and couldn’t be rude!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch, not one of Grandma Liu’s best
Chicken flavoured bones, spinach, fried tofu and spicy radish, Stir fried pork, celery and black fungus
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D –
Streaky bacon, 2 fried eggs, baked beans (off course), and a low carb muffin.
Then:
Blue cheese, olives and 2 vine toms
Then:
Strawberries and cream
Finally:
4 sq Cachet 85% (that is only 8gr/carbs).
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 3 rashers thick cut bacon on low carb muffin
L: 9 bar & handful of chilli nuts
D: Liver, bacon & sausage casserole with broccolo & cauli
Pud: 1 slice lemon drizzle cake & squirty cream.  All gone, no more!


----------



## Beck S

Chicken flavour bones sounds like the least appitising thing on the planet @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Chicken flavour bones sounds like the least appitising thing on the planet @Vince_UK


Believe me Beck S it was lol


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Shrimp & sausage gumbo - Wife made it, it was actually good!!!
D - leftover shrimp


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, rather large and VERY tasty raspberries lol, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and Philadelphia sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, gave a raw closed cup mushroom a go with it and rather enjoyed it so they will go on the menu for future (yes I know there are no carbs in mushrooms and the reason I only had one was in case I didn't like it as I hate waste!) and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Just finished another coffee  xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, milky coffee
L: Ham, tomato & laughing cow butty on wholemeal, berries & mullerlight yogurt
T: Minced beef & sweet potato stew (new recipe from Good Food) & cabbage, coffee.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, rather large and VERY tasty raspberries lol, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and Philadelphia sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, gave a raw closed cup mushroom a go with it and rather enjoyed it so they will go on the menu for future (yes I know there are no carbs in mushrooms and the reason I only had one was in case I didn't like it as I hate waste!) and 2 squares Lindt 90%
> Just finished another coffee  xx



Why a *raw* closed cup mushroom Kaylz? They have more nutrients cooked and some experts say they contain toxins when not cooked (although my husband eats them raw).


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea

Mid morning - coffee and banana

L - tuna & mayo & cucumber sandwich on wholemeal, Tunnocks teacake, tea

D - Home made chilli, tablespoon rice, sour cream dip and cheddar on

Snack - piece of chocolate with almond in (Aldi), tea


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Why a *raw* closed cup mushroom Kaylz? They have more nutrients cooked and some experts say they contain toxins when not cooked (although my husband eats them raw).


Fancied trying them raw as I'd been told they were nice and don't have time to cook them on a Monday when I'm trying to get tea sorted and see to myself when I'm doing everything on my own, yes raw mushrooms can contain toxins but that's the more exotic ones x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Fancied trying them raw as I'd been told they were nice and don't have time to cook them on a Monday when I'm trying to get tea sorted and see to myself when I'm doing everything on my own, yes raw mushrooms can contain toxins but that's the more exotic ones x



It’s not just the exotic ones that contain toxins. The risk is very small but it exists in everyday closed cap mushrooms from the supermarket too.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> It’s not just the exotic ones that contain toxins. The risk is very small but it exists in everyday closed cap mushrooms from the supermarket too.


Ah well never mind, I asked here if anyone ate raw mushrooms, a few replied yes and their alive to tell the story so I'll take the risk lol x


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek Natural yoghurt
L- wholemeal baguette, parsnip soup, bacon bits, slice of ham, piece of cheddar, sensations onion crisps. Handful of chocolates.
D- chicken and coleslaw sandwich (wholemeal bread), grilled halloumi. Weight watchers vanilla yoghurt and a piece of 85% dark chocolate.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 12/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, walnuts {259 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Mackerel, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded),
hummus / Tangerine {268 Cal / 23.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef, Yorkshire pud, sweet potato & garlic mash, turnip,
swede, green beans _[leftovers] _{351 Cal / 37.7g Carbs}
Plums, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {135 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}
Caramel wafer {105 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk

_Cooking music tonight (my Spotify playlist random)
..........................Grateful Dead - Ripple
..........................Rolling Stones - No Expectations
..........................Hayes Carll - Flowers & Liquor
..........................Gregg Allman - Love Like Kerosene
..........................The Doors - Love Me Two Times
..........................Jack Ingram - Stuff that Works
..........................Van Morrison - Domino
..........................Jimmie Rogers - TB Blues
..........................Stevie Ray Vaughan - Cold Shot
..........................Boz Scaggs - Loan me a Dime
..........................Led Zeppelin - Poor Tom_

_BG (6pm) - 3.9_
Dinner (6.30pm): Albacore tuna steak, roast new potatoes, butternut squash,
corn on the cob, peas {356 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {110 Cal / 8.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1701
Carbs 183.2g
Protein 103.7g
Fat 50.3g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed, Almond milk.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch-
I need to have a “little chat” with Grandma Liu’s Grandson
Boiled peanuts with god knows what, spinach and celery, radish which was decently spicy, fish bones in chillies.
Mid Afternoon -
5 large water chestnuts 
D –
Strip Loin steak in the tomato, onion and sausage sauce with garlic, Lea & Perrins and mixed herbs. I have decided to call this “Steak Amigo” because the additions suggested by @Amigo make it wonderful, steamed sprouts lots of them and Broccoli.
Strawberries and cream – wish the raspberries were in season.
4 sq Cachet 85%
Mid Evening-
A little blue cheese with olives and vine toms – seriously addicted.
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
1x 500ml bottle Sprite zero everything.
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed, Almond milk.
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch-
> I need to have a “little chat” with Grandma Liu’s Grandson
> Boiled peanuts with god knows what, spinach and celery, radish which was decently spicy, fish bones in chillies.
> Mid Afternoon -
> 5 large water chestnuts
> D –
> Strip Loin steak in the tomato, onion and sausage sauce with garlic, Lea & Perrins and mixed herbs. I have decided to call this “Steak Amigo” because the additions suggested by @Amigo make it wonderful, steamed sprouts lots of them and Broccoli.
> Strawberries and cream – wish the raspberries were in season.
> 4 sq Cachet 85%
> Mid Evening-
> A little blue cheese with olives and vine toms – seriously addicted.
> Drinks -
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
> 1x 500ml bottle Sprite zero everything.
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 7211



At last I have something named after me!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & cheese omelette
L: 'New York Deli' on wholemeal thin
D: Bacon carbonara with soya bean spaghetti
Pud: Jelly with berries & squirty cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
late - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and Philadelphia sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - chicken breast left to infuse in chilli oil, charlotte potatoes, roasted sprouts and mushrooms and a square lindt 90%
After - coffee xx


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of buttered wholemeal toast and a large coffee.
L   Didn’t eat, a bottle of sparkling water.
D. Scampi,  a few chips and peas, Coke Zero
A very necessary in early hrs small full fat Coke and 3 gingernuts 
Water through the day.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, mushrooms, 2 poached eggs, beans, grilled tomato & seeded bread toasted. Tea. 
L: Tuna, mayo & red onion butty on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, berries & a mullerlight yogurt.
Alan (OH) made me a coffee with a splash of Baileys & spray cream on top when I got home from work 
T: Cod with lemon & herb fishcake, a few sweet potato chips & peas.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 13/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, pecans, linseeds {303 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Bacon, scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {256 Cal / 17.1g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Kake udon {98 Cal / 12.1g}
.............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Prawns, crab, tomatoes, cucumber,
rye bread, hummus {314 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Cherries, blueberries, yoghurt, macadamias {173 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk

_Cooking tunes(Spotify playlist / random)
..................J.J.Cale - Thirteen Days
..................Bob Marley - Them Belly Full
..................Ron Sexsmith - Broken Hearted People
..................Sixto Rodriguez - Inner City Blues
..................Dr John - Creole Moon
..................Howlin' Wolf - Killing Floor
..................Bo Diddley - The Story of Bo Diddley
..................Roseanne Cash - Pretty Boy Floyd
..................Peter Frampton - Show me the Way
..................Warren Haynes - Coal Tattoo
..................John Martyn - Sun Shines Better
..................Television - Marquee Moon_

Dinner (7.30pm): Sweet & sour pork & walnuts, rice noodles {410 Cal / 42.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Figs, yoghurt {93 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toasted walnut bread, milk {135 Cal / 18.0g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1836
Carbs 171.2g
Protein 96.9g
Fat 75.1g (Sat Fat 16.3g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch-
Improved
Tofu and onion, spinach an celery, salted green beans and pork, duck in soy sauce.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt 
D –
Smoked salmon and avocado egg mayo
Striploin “Steak Amigo” with steamed broccoli and sprouts.
Strawberries and cream, getting seriously bored with these now
4 sq Cachet 85%
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
1x 500ml bottle Sprite zero everything.
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Edgar

B: Slice of toast with jam (naughty)
L. Wetherspoons skinny steak with quinoa salad Becks Blue
Tea. Sliced marinated herrings with Uncle ben's microwave quinoa with sun dried tomatoes
Snacks.Packet of low fat crisps and later some crispbread with whole earth peanut butter and hot milk. Now I have to set up this damn glucose meter, hope I get it right this time.


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday
Porridge with alpro almond, and seeds
Lunch (out so no dishes) half baked potato, cheese,beans, coleslaw and salad
Tea- sweet potato and chilli soup
Snack- moser Roth orange and almond bar and very small amount mixed nuts


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- 100g Greek yoghurt & 1x slice wholemeal toast with butter
L- eggy bread x2 slices, handful of chocolates
D- Oven baked Salmon with a huge pile of stir fry veg. Plus a fair amount of soy sauce! Some chocolate ice cream
S- French fries - salt & vinegar, needed the salt hit


----------



## Mark Parrott

Waking: 5.6

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin. 5.6 before, 6.1 2hrs after.
L: 4 Chicken Tikka bites & a Nairn's ginger biscuit a bit later. No test before, 7.0 2hrs later.
D: 2 giant meatballs in a rich ale gravy with broccoli, cauli & brussels.
Pud: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry compote & squirty cream. 5.0 before, 6.3 2 hrs after.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast and butter and a large coffee.
L. A piece of Lactofree cheddar , an apple and sparkling water.
D. A bowl of my pot luck stew, the main ingredients are, sausages, lamb mince, baby mushrooms, onions, swede , carrots,turnip,  pearl barley , stock and flavourings. Yum , I had to guess the carbs, gave myself 5 units was
5.3 before,  2 hrs  later 6.3 , I’ll try a wee bit less insulin today.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Martin Canty

B -
L -
D -
Snack - 10 cheesy Cheetos (under protest)
OK, so for the last few days I have been feeling like death warmed up with a nasty cold/flu..... Yesterday was particularly bad as I couldn't work for more than 1/2 hour without having to go to bed for 10 minutes to gain some equilibrium (and warm up), Monday I must have emptied every box of Kleenex in the house.


----------



## Kaylz

@Martin Canty oh no how awful!, I hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## Martin Canty

Kaylz said:


> @Martin Canty oh no how awful!, I hope you feel better soon! x


Thanks Kaylz


----------



## Carolg

Take care of yourself Martin


----------



## Mark Parrott

Get well soon, @Martin Canty


----------



## Ljc

@Martin Canty. Oh no, that sounds horrible, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Martin Canty

Ljc said:


> @Martin Canty. Oh no, that sounds horrible, I hope you feel better soon.


Upside, I'm not smoking near as much as I normally do..... Perhaps this will be a permanent thing....


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, raspberries, almond milk, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince with sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
After t - coffee x


----------



## scousebird

@Martin Canty hope you feel better soon


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 toasted sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, crushed avocado & 2 poached eggs
Small banana
L: Greek salad of cucumber, red onion, cherry tomatoes & feta (I took a little pot of balsamic vinegar and when I opened it it went splat on my white blouse ), berries & mullerlight yogurt.
T: Nutty chicken curry (Good Food low carb recipe) and a couple of tbsp of basmati rice, coffee.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Nutty chicken curry (Good Food low carb recipe)


Oh that sounds lovely, will have to take a look tomorrow!  xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
L- cocktail sausages, bbq sauce, French fries crisps, olives with feta and ricotta stuffed cherry peppers, ham
S- belvita bar (1.5 of them) and a piece of dark chocolate
S- kiwi fruit
D- duck leg with peas and sweetcorn and gravy. Weight watchers vanilla yoghurt.

Coming down with something as blood sugars are creeping


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 14/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, hazelnuts {274 Cal / 35.7g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {279 Cal / 21.1g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Beans on toast (one slice, seeded) {181 Cal / 21.8g}
...............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Lasagne_ [leftovers]_ {295 Cal / 18.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, biscotti {100 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
................................4 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Toasted walnut bread, peanut butter, avocado {297 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}
_Extra snack as late dinner this evening_

Dinner (8pm): Boeuf Bourguignon_ [made with leftovers from Sunday roast]_
carrots, new potatoes, cauliflower, runner beans {295 Cal / 24.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Pineapple, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit {101 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1940
Carbs 184.0g
Protein 108.7g
Fat 69.7g (Sat Fat 16.6g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Mark Parrott said:


> Waking: 5.6
> 
> B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin. 5.6 before, 6.1 2hrs after.
> L: 4 Chicken Tikka bites & a Nairn's ginger biscuit a bit later. No test before, 7.0 2hrs later.
> D: 2 giant meatballs in a rich ale gravy with broccoli, cauli & brussels.
> Pud: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry compote & squirty cream. 5.0 before, 6.3 2 hrs after.


Nice BG figures


----------



## Amigo

B - poached egg on 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea & 2 chocolate fingers

L - bacon bun & latte

D - Home made marinated chicken thighs done with garlic, olive oil, onion salt, chicken seasoning, herbs and Worcestershire sauce, done on stove top grill till soft in middle and crispy on outside. Served with broccoli, small baked potato, knob of butter and sweet corn. Chive dip.

Snacks - drinks and 2 Riesen dark chocolate sweets. Small banana.

Get well soon @Martin Canty


----------



## Vince_UK

@Martin Canty 
Hope you recover soon Martin.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed Almond milk.
Mid Morning –
Tin Calvo Mediterranean of tuna salad, having breakfast earlier before travelling to the office I am hungry by mid morning.
L –
Factory Lunch-
Grass (yes it was a type of grass), Green vegetables (I asked the name and was told it is Green Vegetables lol), and bamboo root, Fish (no comment), meatballs and bean curd strips in chilli sauce.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt 
D –
Striploin steak (I bought a lot), 2 low carb muffins, 2 fried eggs, 2tbs beans and ½ a steamed onion
Strawberries and cream, I tried whipping the cream but nowt happened
6 sq’s Heidi 85%.
5.3 pre, 6.2 post
Mid Evening-
Blue cheese and toms
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
1x 500ml bottle Sprite zero everything.
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Oh that sounds lovely, will have to take a look tomorrow!  xx


I simplified the recipe Kaylz by using lazy ginger, lazy red chilli & dried coriander and of course you can use as much or as little of these as you like.  We all think it's delicious.


----------



## scousebird

@Kaylz 
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/11753/nutty-chicken-curry


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @scousebird will get a look at that soon!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Porridge with berries, nuts & seeds
L: Beef & onion thin
D: Belizean chicken stew, brussels, kale & green beans


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> @Kaylz
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/11753/nutty-chicken-curry


Wow it looks and sounds amazing! will defo have to give it a go, thank you!  xx


----------



## Edgar

Breakfast today. Half a wholemeal muffin topped with a poached egg, spinach and warm tomato and a tomato juice (every morning)

Lunch (Main meal) 2 Aberdeen Angus sausages (baked in oven) with baked beans and a  two spoonfulls of mash.

Tea will be an avocado with lemon juice and Uncle Ben''s quinoa


----------



## Martin Canty

B -
L -
D - probably less than a cup if spag bol with Edamame Noodles, memo to self, if you don't have much of an appetite then it's a bad idea to overcook the noodles


----------



## samanthag46

Hi I am new to this thread, I was only diagnosed as type 2 on Tuesday this week.
I am still getting used to it and everything is trial and error at the moment.
When I first found out my BS was 28 !!! this morning it had come right down to 12 !!!
I am going to add what I have been eating and if I eat something "bad" then please tell me as I am not really sure.

Breakfast today:
Greek natural yogurt and 1 small banana

Lunch today:
Ham salad sandwich on wholemeal with a little salad cream
packet of sensations poppadoms
mullerlight

Tea today:
I am going to have a bacon and mushroom omelette using 3 eggs with a side salad

What do people snack on if you get a bit peckish is it only fruit? can you have a cracker with a bit of cheese/cheese spread?
I am unsure so thought I would ask here hope you dot mind

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Martin Canty

samanthag46 said:


> Breakfast today:
> Greek natural yogurt and 1 small banana
> 
> Lunch today:
> Ham salad sandwich on wholemeal with a little salad cream
> packet of sensations poppadoms
> mullerlight
> 
> Tea today:
> I am going to have a bacon and mushroom omelette using 3 eggs with a side salad



Hi Sam, it took a while to get to where I'm at (though I didn't have this forum for support in my first year)

B - We tend to be our most insulin resistant first thing so perhaps rethink the banana, if you want fruit then berries may be a better option
L - Though I love bread I do try & avoid it, even wholewheat is highly refined, there are high protein breads available which some of our members swear by but living in the States I canot get  what you guys have to offer in this area. Sensations Poppadoms sounds like a car/refined carb nightmare
D - Can I come to dinner? Sounds perfect

As for feeling a little peckish, often that's your body calling out for water rather than food, try drinking a pint of water & see if that help

Really, the only way to fine tune your diet is to test


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, 5 roast mushrooms and 2 squares Lindt 90% (probably not to everyone's taste but I blooming well enjoyed it! lol, pic attached, also attached is a pic of my granddads potato just because its cute and heart shaped lol  )
Currently - coffee xx


----------



## samanthag46

Can I just ask about alcohol.
I am going to a hotel this weekend to celebrate my 3oth anniversary which was postponed from last weekend due to being so poorly.
Am I able to have a couple of glasses of wine/champagne? how does this effect blood sugars?
Sorry for questions
Sam


----------



## samanthag46

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, 5 roast mushrooms and 2 squares Lindt 90% (probably not to everyone's taste but I blooming well enjoyed it! lol, pic attached, also attached is a pic of my granddads potato just because its cute and heart shaped lolView attachment 7246 View attachment 7247 )
> Currently - coffee xx


That dinner looks divine and something I would eat.


----------



## samanthag46

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Sam, it took a while to get to where I'm at (though I didn't have this forum for support in my first year)
> 
> B - We tend to be our most insulin resistant first thing so perhaps rethink the banana, if you want fruit then berries may be a better option
> L - Though I love bread I do try & avoid it, even wholewheat is highly refined, there are high protein breads available which some of our members swear by but living in the States I canot get  what you guys have to offer in this area. Sensations Poppadoms sounds like a car/refined carb nightmare
> D - Can I come to dinner? Sounds perfect
> 
> As for feeling a little peckish, often that's your body calling out for water rather than food, try drinking a pint of water & see if that help
> 
> Really, the only way to fine tune your diet is to test


Thanks for your advice,
I have bought strawberries, rasberries and blueberries to have with natural yogurt in the morning, see I am learning


----------



## Kaylz

samanthag46 said:


> Am I able to have a couple of glasses of wine/champagne?


Wine shouldn't be a problem but the champagne will have sugar, alcohol tends to lower blood sugar later


samanthag46 said:


> That dinner looks divine and something I would eat.


Thanks, I'm the only one in the house that eats like that, the rest of the gang had a pastry lattice bar xx


----------



## Kaylz

samanthag46 said:


> Thanks for your advice,
> I have bought strawberries, rasberries and blueberries to have with natural yogurt in the morning, see I am learning


I'd be wary of how many blueberries as they are slightly on the higher side of carbs and sugars, the lower ones are as you've bought strawberries and raspberries and also blackberries, have you a meter to check what effect what you are eating has on you? xx


----------



## Jeandp

HI Samantha

Happy Anniversary! Some good news. Wine and champagne are fine, as are clear spirits according to this article
https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/alcohol


----------



## samanthag46

I will only use a couple of blueberries then, and yes I do have a BS meter to test x


----------



## Martin Canty

samanthag46 said:


> Can I just ask about alcohol.
> I am going to a hotel this weekend to celebrate my 3oth anniversary which was postponed from last weekend due to being so poorly.
> Am I able to have a couple of glasses of wine/champagne? how does this effect blood sugars?
> Sorry for questions


Wine is fine in moderation, I try to limit myself to 1-2 bottles... Ehem.... Glasses. Red wine is better but as a rule of thumb, the dryer the wine the less carbs. e.g

Pinot Grigio: 122 calories, 3.2 carbs.
Riesling: 118 calories, 5.5 carbs
Champagne (although low in alcohol content, so you'd need to drink more): 96 calories, 1.5 carbs.
BTW, it's fun to answer questions, particularly from someone willing to learn


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal buttered toast and a large coffee.
L. A cheese and onion sarnie  and a Coke Zero.
D. not hungry had some sparkling water .  
Water through the day.


----------



## samanthag46

Martin Canty said:


> Wine is fine in moderation, I try to limit myself to 1-2 bottles... Ehem.... Glasses. Red wine is better but as a rule of thumb, the dryer the wine the less carbs. e.g
> 
> Pinot Grigio: 122 calories, 3.2 carbs.
> Riesling: 118 calories, 5.5 carbs
> Champagne (although low in alcohol content, so you'd need to drink more): 96 calories, 1.5 carbs.
> BTW, it's fun to answer questions, particularly from someone willing to learn


Thankyou for that information Martin that is a big help. I am not a drinker at all but seeing as it is a special occasion I thought I might partake in a glass or 2.
I only drink white wine and pinot Gricio is my tipple I don't like red x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, 5 roast mushrooms and 2 squares Lindt 90% (probably not to everyone's taste but I blooming well enjoyed it! lol, pic attached, also attached is a pic of my granddads potato just because its cute and heart shaped lolView attachment 7246 View attachment 7247 )
> Currently - coffee xx



Liking those cosy looking furry bootee slippers Kaylz 


B - porridge & half a banana chopped into it, tea

Mid morning - coffee & slice of toast 

L - 2 small granary buns with turkey & coleslaw in them, coffee

D - chunks of braising steak in nice onion gravy, spring greens, carrots, garden peas, tablespoon mash & Yorkshire pud.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Liking those cosy looking furry bootee slippers Kaylz


I only got them last week, not bad at all for a fiver! LOL x


----------



## grainger

Today:

@samanthag46 just FYI I’m 9 months pregnant and what I’m eating is not what I would recommend (apart from maybe breakfast which I sometimes have with raspberries or blueberries). I’m just using this thread to keep some kind of eye of how much I’m eating (I’m also type 1 so injecting to cover everything I eat). Although my dinner would probably work well tonight as low in carb and the cheese would slow down digestion too so decreasing any spike further.

B- Greek yoghurt (100g)
L- chicken and mushroom slice, Cadbury’s chocolate pot
S- belvita bar
Hypo hunger moment - blueberries & raspberries, chocolate ice cream & packet of French fries crisps (ops - hypo hunger has a lot to answer for!)
D- baked Camembert, cucumber, carrots, celery, small piece wholemeal baguette, ricotta stuffed cherry peppers and a few olives.


----------



## samanthag46

Can people just advise if I can eat the following please as I'm not too sure
peanut butter (maybe on granary toast)
mullerlight yogurt
cheese spread/cheese on a Jacobs cracker (multigrain) if so how many crackers?
what cereal bars do people recommend just incase I get hungry out and about that I can keep in my handbag?
does anyone have a snack before bed if so what can you recommend?
sorry for all the questions
sam x


----------



## Kaylz

@samanthag46 yes peanut butter is ok but preferably a natural one without added sugar, you'd have to test the toast so test before eating and then 2 hours after, ideally with no more than a 2-3mmol rise
Plain greek yoghurt is better as muller light has no fat to slow the absorption you can however try to slow it by eating it after a meal with a decent fat content, but again the only way to know if you can handle certain things is to test before and 2 hours later
cheese/cheese spread should be fine, nobody can say yes/no about crackers apart from you by testing
A lot of us on here eat the Nature Valley Protein bars as at less than 10g carbs per 40g bar they are great, available in 3 flavours - peanut & chocolate, salted caramel and almond & coconut x


----------



## samanthag46

Kaylz said:


> @samanthag46 yes peanut butter is ok but preferably a natural one without added sugar, you'd have to test the toast so test before eating and then 2 hours after, ideally with no more than a 2-3mmol rise
> Plain greek yoghurt is better as muller light has no fat to slow the absorption you can however try to slow it by eating it after a meal with a decent fat content, but again the only way to know if you can handle certain things is to test before and 2 hours later
> cheese/cheese spread should be fine, nobody can say yes/no about crackers apart from you by testing
> A lot of us on here eat the Nature Valley Protein bars as at less than 10g carbs per 40g bar they are great, available in 3 flavours - peanut & chocolate, salted caramel and almond & coconut x


Thanks so much for that it is very helpful


----------



## Kaylz

samanthag46 said:


> Thanks so much for that it is very helpful


No problem, as I say there is no 'one size fits all' in diabetes, where one person can handle something such as porridge the next person may find it sends their blood sugars through the roof, that's why testing before and 2 hours after is key to finding what or how much of something your body can tolerate xx


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed Soya milk.
Mid Morning –
Tin Calvo Caribbean tuna salad.
L –
Factory Lunch-
Pork in Soy (I had 3 portions for some bizarre reason many Chinese think eating fat makes them fat and who am I to argue), Leeks and pork, tofu and green beans, and yes, grass again.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt 
D –
Tuna, smoked salmon, avocado egg mayo.
Rump steak, ½ steamed onion, 2tbs beans, 2 fried eggs.
Strawberries and cream.
4sq Heidi 85%
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About .2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - smoked basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, 5 roast mushrooms and 2 squares Lindt 90% (probably not to everyone's taste but I blooming well enjoyed it! lol, pic attached, also attached is a pic of my granddads potato just because its cute and heart shaped lolView attachment 7246 View attachment 7247 )
> Currently - coffee xx


Love the Heart shaped tatty


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 15/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), nectarine,
raspberries, pecans {303 Cal / 35.6g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Mackerel, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Tangerine {274 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Kake udon {84 Cal / 5.9g}
...............................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Boeuf Bourguignon_ [leftovers],_ peas, sweetcorn {253 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts, 100% chocolate {199 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Toasted walnut bread, cottage cheese {115 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
.................................3 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.5_
Wine: Zinfandel (5oz) {125 Cal / 3.8g Carbs)
Dinner (6.30pm):Thai green chicken & cashew curry, jasmine rice {455 Cal / 32.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Kiwi, raspberries, yoghurt, biscotti {119 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2009
Carbs 164.3g
Protein 135.2g
Fat 65.0g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & eggs with 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Beef & onion wholemeal thin
D: Whole rack of ribs, salad & potato wedges.
Pud: Rhubarb crumble & cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

This is Jack Fruit which is now available here. My "likkle grey cells" seem to recall a conversation here last year about it. Cannot remember the outcome if it was acceptable or not.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK from what I can find on the net its above 20g carbs per 100g but as you know by now none of us can say yay or nae only the meter can! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK from what I can find on the net its above 20g carbs per 100g but as you know by now none of us can say yay or nae only the meter can! lol xx


Ruddy meters lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Ruddy meters lol


you know the reply by now though! haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> you know the reply by now though! haha xx


One can but live in hope


----------



## samanthag46

Can I just ask when looking at the carb content on food/packet what is the maximum the carb content you should have in say 100g or packet as I have no idea
Thanks Sam


----------



## Kaylz

samanthag46 said:


> Can I just ask when looking at the carb content on food/packet what is the maximum the carb content you should have in say 100g or packet as I have no idea
> Thanks Sam


As I mentioned last night everyone is different there is no right or wrong answer to this question I'm afraid x


----------



## Mark Parrott

samanthag46 said:


> Can I just ask when looking at the carb content on food/packet what is the maximum the carb content you should have in say 100g or packet as I have no idea
> Thanks Sam


I can answer this only on a personal level.  You & everyone else will be different.  I aim to have a max of 20g carb per meal, totalling 60g a day.  There are so many variables to take into consideration too, such as fat or fibre content which will slow the carbs down causing less of a BG increase.  Take porridge for instance.  I Have to add a drop of cream to stop it spiking me.  Without the cream my BG soars up.  Testing before & 2 hours after a meal is really the only way you will know.


----------



## samanthag46

Mark Parrott said:


> I can answer this only on a personal level.  You & everyone else will be different.  I aim to have a max of 20g carb per meal, totalling 60g a day.  There are so many variables to take into consideration too, such as fat or fibre content which will slow the carbs down causing less of a BG increase.  Take porridge for instance.  I Have to add a drop of cream to stop it spiking me.  Without the cream my BG soars up.  Testing before & 2 hours after a meal is really the only way you will know.


Thankyou I shall do that


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - 2 minute steaks, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts with my last 5 roast mushrooms (more on the way tomorrow ), onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Currently waiting for coffee to cool  xx


----------



## Katieb

Blimey, not posted on here for a while! Had a bit of an indulgent Mother’s Day!! But been back on track since. Just been busy...! So off I go again

B - 1 weetabix plus milk
L - 2 poached eggs on v small slice wholemeal toast. Natural yogurt
D - roast chicken, 2 sausages, broccoli, green beans, cabbage and gravy


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt, raspberries & blueberries
S- pan au raisin
L- Out at giraffe - kati roll with chicken
D- paella 

To have later with film - Little HD ice cream pot.


----------



## samanthag46

Food for today was
B Greek yogurt with 2 strawbwrries, handful rasberries and about 5 blueberries
L Ham salad sandwich on granary bread with salad cream and small pack walkers sensations poppadoms
T chicken breast wrapped in bacon stuffed with cheese with a small baked potato runner beans carrots broccoli and cauliflower (didn't finish all of it)


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed, Soya milk.
Mid Morning –
Tin Calvo Mediterranean  tuna salad.
L –
Factory Lunch-
Chicken drumstick, spinach, hard boiled egg in soy sauce, fried tofu and onion.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt 
D –
Striploin steak, steamed onion, broccoli, cauliflower and mushrooms, Dijon mustard.
Strawberries and cream. AGAIN!
6sq Heidi 85%
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 16/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {127 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {324 Cal / 23.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chicken broth / Prawn & avocado salad, 
rye bread, hummus {282 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, macadamias, 100% chocolate {211 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Lebkuchen_ [trying new recipe]_ {105Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
.................................2 mile walk

Wine: Zinfandel (5oz) {125 Cal / 3.8g Carbs)
Dinner (6.30pm):Basa in breadcrumbs, sweet potato fries,
peas, sweetcorn {301 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, biscotti {128 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1669
Carbs 132.8g
Protein 87.3g
Fat 65.3g (Sat Fat 17.2g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Edgar

Yesterday
B. Poached egg with spinach and tomato on a half wholemeal muffin
L Lightly breaded fillet of sole(frozen) with homemade chips ( one potato between two) shaken in a bag with olive oil and parsley and baked in the oven and half a tin of processed peas.
T. Spinach with marinated herring and crumbled halloumi.
Evening snack. Celery with home made hummus dip.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 smoked mackerel fillets & 2 large mushrooms filled with garlic & herb cream cheese & topped with ground linseed
L: Aldi's version of fridge raiders
D: Bangers & cauli mash with peas & gravy (Sorry, but I forgot the fried onions!)


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Okra water, “ala” Ditto with strawberries and flaxseed, Soya milk.
> Mid Morning –
> Tin Calvo Mediterranean  tuna salad.
> L –
> Factory Lunch-
> Chicken drumstick, spinach, hard boiled egg in soy sauce, fried tofu and onion.
> Mid Afternoon -
> Nowt
> D –
> Striploin steak, steamed onion, broccoli, cauliflower and mushrooms, Dijon mustard.
> Strawberries and cream. AGAIN!
> 6sq Heidi 85%
> Mid Evening-
> Nowt
> Drinks -
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> 
> 
> View attachment 7268View attachment 7269




Have bought fillet steak for a treat tonight and taking a leaf out of your book, going to add some blue cheese and Dijon!


----------



## Katieb

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
> mid-afternoon - coffee
> T - 2 minute steaks, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts with my last 5 roast mushrooms (more on the way tomorrow ), onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
> Currently waiting for coffee to cool  xx



Oooo must try roast sprouts!!


----------



## Kaylz

Katieb said:


> Oooo must try roast sprouts!!


They are absolutely delicious!  but you'll have to get them done quick as it's coming to the end of sprout season! x


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - cod loin, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, 2 grilled mushrooms and 2 squares Lindt 90%
Currently waiting for another coffee to cool  xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Napolini 5 bean, quinoa, tinned ratatouille 
And then celery & hummus 
S.


----------



## Midnightrider

Kaylz said:


> They are absolutely delicious!  but you'll have to get them done quick as it's coming to the end of sprout season! x


Sprouts are known in our house as the devil's bogies. The only veg that I don't eat.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 17/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, almonds {110 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8.30am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), hummus, avocado, tomatoes,
fried egg yolks / Juice from one orange {370 Cal / 23.0g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Sourdough (one slice, buttered) {103 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
_.................[Warm from the oven]_

Lunch (12pm): _[Eating out so quantities are estimated]_
Oysters (6) / Razor clams (4) / Fish stew (hake, bass, clams, mussels, scallops),
rye bread {490 Cal / 26.2g Carbs} Prosecco (10 oz.) {241 Cal / 7.6g Carbs}
Chocolate mousse {166 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6.30pm): Chicken leg, fries, baked beans {383 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
.............................4 mile walk
_...............[Riverside walk in heavy snow using headtorches, no lights round here]_
Dessert: Vanilla panna cotta, raspberries, chocolate sauce {213 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2122
Carbs 149.3g
Protein 118.0g
Fat 83.0g (Sat Fat 25.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Today: I’m blaming the cold for my bad diet and lack of veg! 

B- wholemeal toast x1 and Cornflakes
L- pizza (3 slices), 3x flaming chicken wings and Haagen Dazs Belgium chocolate ice cream pot
D- burgers x2, cheddar cheese, mayo & bbq sauce. Packet of crisps. Yoghurt.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Cheddar and blue cheese with ham and piccolo tomatoes.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Low Carb muffin, 100% ground beef burger with cheddar cheese, bacon, 2 fried eggs AND Guess !
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt 
D –
Yunan Cuisine
Yunan Province in SW China. Minority Yi People
Wonderful and spicy
Scrambled egg with Jasmine
Braised tofu in a hot hillstone pot
Very spicy mixed beef Yi style
Grilled Tilapia Dai Flavour on a banana leaf
Stir fried Isatis root
Mid Evening-
Nowt
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Jasmine tea
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Have bought fillet steak for a treat tonight and taking a leaf out of your book, going to add some blue cheese and Dijon!


I am addicted LOL


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 sausages, 2 flat mushrooms & 1 fried egg
L: Beef & onion wholemeal thin
D: Pizza (base made using low carb muffin recipe, but baked instead of microwaved & double the quantity)
Pud: Cream cheese pancakes with melted 85% choc


----------



## Vince_UK

Stupid question perhaps but how does one whip whipping cream?
I used an electric mixer ad absolutely nothing happened
Forgive my ignorance


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> D: Pizza (base made using low carb muffin recipe, but baked instead of microwaved & double the quantity)


That looks very interesting Mark


----------



## grainger

Vince_UK said:


> Stupid question perhaps but how does one whip whipping cream?
> I used an electric mixer ad absolutely nothing happened
> Forgive my ignorance



It needs to be really cold I think but should just whip up with an electric mixer


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks @grainger 
Will try again tomorrow.
I felt such a failure


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks @grainger
> Will try again tomorrow.
> I felt such a failure


Just keep at it until it thickens.  It can take a while.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> That looks very interesting Mark


It worked very well.  The only thing i'll do next time is omit the baking powder, as it did rise a bit & I prefer a thinner base.  Was still lovely though.


----------



## Kaylz

Yes @Vince_UK I completely agree with Mark, you can stand whisking it for what feels like forever looking like nothings happening then suddenly it will start to thicken, how long did you whisk for out of interest? and did you have it on the highest setting? xx


----------



## Edgar

Today
B One and half pilchards in tomato sauce on half a muffin with spinach
L (mainmeal) Small portion of home made chicken curry with veg and 15g of brown rice.
mmol reading after 2 hours 12.6. Help!


----------



## Kaylz

Edgar said:


> Small portion of home made chicken curry with veg and 15g of brown rice.
> mmol reading after 2 hours 12.6. Help!


Wow! what was in the curry? and what was your pre-meal levels? Drink plenty water and get a wee walk x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Tonight's meal will include macaroni. Frugally. I haven't had it for ages, so the meal in a bowl will be fresh tuna, flaked, with sweet corn, tomatoes, and macaroni. There is only 2 tablespoons of the pasta. I counted 11 cute little elbow's. with two tomatoes, 120g tuna, a half of a small tin of sweetcorn, and a red onion. We've got mushrooms and leeks on the side (fried in oil.) We will both test before, then 1 and 2 hours after to see what effect. The recipe was for 4, so the other half will be in the freezer until Tuesday night. 
We shall see.


----------



## Kaylz

@SadhbhFiadh be sure to let us know the outcome of the experiment, hope all goes well  x


----------



## scousebird

Hello all

Been away in the motorhome again this snowy weekend.  Eating wasn't too bad but I did have a beef & vegetable pie on Saturday .
Hope you've all had a good weekend. 
H


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries , knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a nature valley peanut & chocolate bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince with sprouts and 2 HUGE mushrooms sliced in, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90% (hoping Tesco puts that on offer on Tuesday as I'm running low )
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> Stupid question perhaps but how does one whip whipping cream?
> I used an electric mixer ad absolutely nothing happened
> Forgive my ignorance


A pinch of icing sugar should help


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 18/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {294 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one grapefruit {286 Cal / 24.2g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
...............................750m swim

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {94 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, pumpernickel bread & hummus {211 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {139 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

.................................6 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 3.9_
Dinner (6pm): Paella_ [prawn, squid, rabbit, chorizo]_ {416 Cal / 44.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Cherries, strawberries, yoghurt, biscotti {109 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1667
Carbs 176.5g
Protein 87.0g
Fat 57.3g (Sat Fat 13.4g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

A


Kaylz said:


> Yes @Vince_UK I completely agree with Mark, you can stand whisking it for what feels like forever looking like nothings happening then suddenly it will start to thicken, how long did you whisk for out of interest? and did you have it on the highest setting? xx


About 5 minutes I think. Will try again tonight. Thanks for all the guidance I am really a complete and utter novice.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  Late
2 Pork loins steaks with melted cheddar cheese, 2 fried eggs, tinned tomatoes, and 1 of Mamma Yang’s Baozi (steamed bun), and a little HP brown.
Pre 5.6, Post a disappointing 8.1. lift of 2.5.  30 minutes later 6.6. Dropped quickly.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Ham with blue cheese and Le Terrior  French cheese, avocado, Piccolo toms, Dijon.
Mid Afternoon -
Strawberries and cream
4 sq Cachet 85%
D –
Xinjiang Cuisine, China's Western Muslim Province
Grilled lamb shashlik skewers
Fermented Radish
Braised beef ribs
BBQ fish with shallots
Sautéed Chinese flowering cabbage in scallion oil
Stir fried eggs with linseed oil
Jasmine tea
Mid Evening -
Nowt
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Well, refined wheat... My 2 hour bg was 12.5. 
Macaroni going to The Son. 
But it was nice. Wiltshire minimeals tonight, 29th veg on the side of broccoli, carrot, & cauliflower mix. 
S.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon butty on Burgen
L: A few handfuls of chilli peanuts (the lowest carb ones I've seen at 1g per 25g serving)
D: Curry marinated chicken with peas & roasted cauli, turnip, butternut squash & sweet potato.  A Jamie Oliver recipe where the veg are roasted underneath the chicken so soak up all the flavours from the curried chicken juices,
Pud: 2 squares 85% choc.


----------



## Vince_UK

I did it, thanks Peeps.
Took around 8 minutes on top speed
Strawberries with  Whipped cream tonight just for a change.


----------



## Beck S

Have been quite bad with food over the past few days - like Martin I've had an evil cold so I've kind of just thrown caution to the wind in a bid to try and get well again.  Along with a birthday meal out with my friends on Saturday to Las Iguanas, it's not been the best.  So I enjoyed a bit of rice, some churros and a small pork pie over the week, along with some throat sweets and lemsip.  Back to normal now, and a proper push to get back into my routine.

Yesterday:
B - 50g M&S Crunchy crisp thing, (about 20g carbs a bowl), semi-skimmed milk
L - Salad, lettuce, cucmber, cherry tomato, sugarsnap peas, babycorn, 20g Cheddar.  5 mini-sausages, pork pie, and 1 mini scotch egg. 7-Up free.
D: Mini cod bites, 65g peas/65g sweetcorn. 2 scoops of Mint Halo-Top because it was my birthday!


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Have been quite bad with food over the past few days - like Martin I've had an evil cold so I've kind of just thrown caution to the wind in a bid to try and get well again.  Along with a birthday meal out with my friends on Saturday to Las Iguanas, it's not been the best.  So I enjoyed a bit of rice, some churros and a small pork pie over the week, along with some throat sweets and lemsip.  Back to normal now, and a proper push to get back into my routine.
> 
> Yesterday:
> B - 50g M&S Crunchy crisp thing, (about 20g carbs a bowl), semi-skimmed milk
> L - Salad, lettuce, cucmber, cherry tomato, sugarsnap peas, babycorn, 20g Cheddar.  5 mini-sausages, pork pie, and 1 mini scotch egg. 7-Up free.
> D: Mini cod bites, 65g peas/65g sweetcorn. 2 scoops of Mint Halo-Top because it was my birthday!


I discovered yesterday I can get Breyers here  No idea how much it will be lol.


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> I discovered yesterday I can get Breyers here  No idea how much it will be lol.


Oo interesting.  I've not tried Breyers yet.  Halo Top is reduced again at the moment in Tesco which is why I have some again.  Oppo is still my favourite though, mostly as it's lower carb than the others.

@Mark Parrott That Pizza looks great, thanks for posting that.  I think I will definitely be having a go.

@SadhbhFiadh I miss Pasta a lot, so I'm testing reheated pasta to see if that has as much of an effect as freshly cooked stuff.  Someone on here mentioned a study on the effects of reheated pasta on BG levels, and it sounded promising.  I've tried a couple of times and had some promising results, so I'm going to keep trying it out.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Beck S said:


> Oo interesting.  I've not tried Breyers yet.  Halo Top is reduced again at the moment in Tesco which is why I have some again.  Oppo is still my favourite though, mostly as it's lower carb than the others.
> 
> @Mark Parrott That Pizza looks great, thanks for posting that.  I think I will definitely be having a go.
> 
> @SadhbhFiadh I miss Pasta a lot, so I'm testing reheated pasta to see if that has as much of an effect as freshly cooked stuff.  Someone on here mentioned a study on the effects of reheated pasta on BG levels, and it sounded promising.  I've tried a couple of times and had some promising results, so I'm going to keep trying it out.


I get soya bean spaghetti & love it, though some are not so keen.  Just waiting for other shapes to become available.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Soya pasta? I haven't seen that. At Morrisons (other shops similar) or a health food shop?


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Soya pasta? I haven't seen that. At Morrisons (other shops similar) or a health food shop?


I cant help with where you'd find the stuff Mark has mentioned but I wonder whether this would be a good alternative for you, I haven't tried it myself but I am considering it when I can get passed my 'issues' xx
http://www.profusionorganic.co.uk/?product=profusion-organic-chickpea-flax-penne


----------



## Mark Parrott

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Soya pasta? I haven't seen that. At Morrisons (other shops similar) or a health food shop?


I originally saw it is Aldi, but it was a limited special thing & they don't have it anymore.  Doing an online search, Asda are suppose to sell it but no sign of any in Morrison's or Tesco.  It's also available from Holland & Barrett, but I haven't tried their brand yet.  I bought several boxes from Aldi when I knew they weren't going to re-stock it.


----------



## Jeandp

Mark Parrott said:


> I originally saw it is Aldi, but it was a limited special thing & they don't have it anymore.  Doing an online search, Asda are suppose to sell it but no sign of any in Morrison's or Tesco.  It's also available from Holland & Barrett, but I haven't tried their brand yet.  I bought several boxes from Aldi when I knew they weren't going to re-stock it.



I got it from Aldi, sadly I only got one box to try it. It is bloody lovely!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal ham and philly sandwich and a nature valley peanut & choc protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - basa fillet, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans, a grilled VERY large flat mushroom lol and 2 squares 90%
After - coffee
forget to mention that I do actually drink at least 3 pints of water a day as well lol xx


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Mushroom & asparagus omelette, milky coffe.
L: Corned beef & tomato butty on Allinsons seeded wholemeal, berries & mullerlight yogurt.
Small banana
T: 2 bits of southern fried chicken, 3 oven baked mushrooms & a few sweet potato chips.  2 glasses of red vino.
Tea during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  
ala Ditto with flaxseed, papaya and soya milk
I have found some soya milk here with a 0 carb content.
Mid Morning –
Tinned Caribbean tuna salad
L –
Factory lunch
Pork chop in soy, bamboo and cabbage, spinach, fried tofu with cabbage.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D –  Rump "Steak Amigo", Steamed broccoli and straw mushrooms.
Strawberries and whipped cream
2 sq 85%
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

That's all folks
_____________________________________________


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Mark Parrott said:


> I originally saw it is Aldi, but it was a limited special thing & they don't have it anymore.  Doing an online search, Asda are suppose to sell it but no sign of any in Morrison's or Tesco.  It's also available from Holland & Barrett, but I haven't tried their brand yet.  I bought several boxes from Aldi when I knew they weren't going to re-stock it.



Great, I have to go to H & B Saturday for some things. I will have a look. Thx


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Mushroom & asparagus omelette, milky coffe.
> L: Corned beef & tomato butty on Allinsons seeded wholemeal, berries & mullerlight yogurt.
> Small banana
> T: 2 bits of southern fried chicken, 3 oven baked mushrooms & a few sweet potato chips.  2 glasses of red vino.
> Tea during the day.


The omelette sounds very nice Scouse, Will try that


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

So the macaroni meal was the same tonight, but cold meal. Meant to be reheated, but microwave broke again. John won't fix it until tomorrow, but cold was ok, actually. Anyway, the two hour BG was only 10 this time, and for a lark I did another 30 minutes after that and it was 8.5. 
So for me, MACARONI is not a lifestyle. But maybe ok on my birthday. 

It's nice to have a little flexibility now and then.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 19/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_

...............................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough & rye), hummus, avocado, tomatoes,
fried egg yolks (2) / Juice from one orange {306 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {94 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
Paella_ [prawn, squid, rabbit, chorizo] [leftovers]_ {307 Cal / 32.5g Carbs}
Kiwi, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {164 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}

.................................6 mile walk
Dinner (7pm): Wood pigeon stroganoff, celeriac mash, roast squash,
green beans, cauliflower {282 Cal / 31.4g Carbs}
Wine: Fitou (5oz) {125 Cal / 3.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Mango, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit {113 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {139 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1653
Carbs 165.7g
Protein 79.7g
Fat 58.3g (Sat Fat 17.1g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee. 
L.  3 fingers of Watermelon , Sparkling water
D. My pot luck stew.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes
2nd Breakfast at costa - wholemeal toast & hot chocolate
L- chicken & mushroom slice, salad. Kiwi fruit. Yoghurt. 
S- Skips. 1x Homemade cookie. 
D- pasta bolognese. Chocolate mousse with squirty cream. Piece of 85% dark chocolate. 

Only one hypo today and cannot wait to go back to normal insulin requirements and start semi low carb-ing again.


----------



## Vince_UK

Found this on Amazon while sniffing around at lunchtime. Anyone every tried it?


----------



## Vince_UK

Another quickie
Anyone any experience of this company?
Bread looks interesting
http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/index.html


----------



## Ljc

B. Two slices of buttered wholemeal toast and a large coffee.
L .3 Ryvita’s with half a slice of liver sausage on each one, an apple and a Coke Zero. 
D. A very naughty portion of corned beef hash which I enjoyed immensely possibly because it was so naughty as well as being delicious.   A bottle of sparkling water.

Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Vince_UK , I've tried a similar rice, also made with Konjac & thought it was disgusting.  Others don't mind it though.  Personal taste, but I hated the texture.

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice Burgen
L: Chicken & Italian meats salad
D: Chilli con Carne with cauli rice
Pud: Berries & jelly with squirty cream


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> @Vince_UK , I've tried a similar rice, also made with Konjac & thought it was disgusting.  Others don't mind it though.  Personal taste, but I hated the texture.
> 
> B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice Burgen
> L: Chicken & Italian meats salad
> D: Chilli con Carne with cauli rice
> Pud: Berries & jelly with squirty cream


Thanks Mark maybe will experiment when I get back just to try been hunting around today and found some interesting stuff


----------



## Beck S

SadhbhFiadh said:


> So the macaroni meal was the same tonight, but cold meal. Meant to be reheated, but microwave broke again. John won't fix it until tomorrow, but cold was ok, actually. Anyway, the two hour BG was only 10 this time, and for a lark I did another 30 minutes after that and it was 8.5.
> So for me, MACARONI is not a lifestyle. But maybe ok on my birthday.
> 
> It's nice to have a little flexibility now and then.


That sounds like a decent testing point.  Maybe try it again when you can reheat some and see what happens.

@Vince_UK I'm with Mark, I tried some and it was really, really not good.  The texture is all wrong, and it tastes weird.

Back into the routine again, already feeling better for it.  Yesterday:
B - Greggs bacon roll
L - Pot of salad - gem lettuce, cucumber, cherry tomato, sugarsnap peas, babycorn, 30g of mixed cheddar and red leicester. Packet of Wotsits, Peanut and Almond NV protein bar, 6 mini sausages and a mini scotch egg.
D - Hunters chicken with leek and sweetcorn.
Slither of chocolate birthday cake for afters, with cream.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Beck S said:


> That sounds like a decent testing point.  Maybe try it again when you can reheat some and see what happens.
> 
> @Vince_UK I'm with Mark, I tried some and it was really, really not good.  The texture is all wrong, and it tastes weird.
> 
> Back into the routine again, already feeling better for it.  Yesterday:
> B - Greggs bacon roll
> L - Pot of salad - gem lettuce, cucumber, cherry tomato, sugarsnap peas, babycorn, 30g of mixed cheddar and red leicester. Packet of Wotsits, Peanut and Almond NV protein bar, 6 mini sausages and a mini scotch egg.
> D - Hunters chicken with leek and sweetcorn.
> Slither of chocolate birthday cake for afters, with cream.


Don't forget the smell too, just as you open the packet.  Smells of fish, though this does die down a bit once cooked.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and philly sandwich and a nature valley protein peanut & chocolate bar
later than usual - coffee
T - chicken breast fillet coated in chilli oil, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a large flat mushroom, chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee  xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- eggy bread (1.5 slices)
S- baked walkers crisps
L- salad - baby gem, rocket, carrot, cucumber, tomato, ricotta stuffed cherry peppers, olives, ham, cheddar & coleslaw
S- M&S salted caramel and chocolate toasted hot cross bun - not worth the hype or the carbs! 
D- minted lamb kebab skewers, rocket salad & lightly spiced wedges (sainsburys).

I may treat myself to a chocolate mousse & squirty cream later.


----------



## Mark Parrott

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- eggy bread (1.5 slices)
> S- baked walkers crisps
> L- salad - baby gem, rocket, carrot, cucumber, tomato, ricotta stuffed cherry peppers, olives, ham, cheddar & coleslaw
> S- M&S salted caramel and chocolate toasted hot cross bun - not worth the hype or the carbs!
> D- minted lamb kebab skewers, rocket salad & lightly spiced wedges (sainsburys).
> 
> I may treat myself to a chocolate mousse & squirty cream later.


Eggy bread!


----------



## Amigo

B - poached egg on slice wholemeal toast, tea

L - toasted tuna, pesto & Monteray Jack cheese panini with salad, latte

D - rib eye steak, caramelised onions, 8 oven chips and a big salad with sun dried tomatoes & mayo

Tea and 3 chocolate mint sticks


----------



## scousebird

Tea x 2
B: Out today - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, grilled tomato, beans & 1 x seeded bread toasted, tea.
L: Ham hock & veg broth, berries & double cream
T: Scouse, coffee.
Tea during the day.


----------



## scousebird

@grainger you must be getting close to popping? 
Haven't had eggy bread for ages


----------



## grainger

scousebird said:


> @grainger you must be getting close to popping?
> Haven't had eggy bread for ages


 
Eggy bread is awesome! I forgot how much I love it.

Yep, next week!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  
ala Ditto with flaxseed, papaya and soya milk
Mid Morning –
Tinned Caribbean tuna salad
L –
Factory lunch
Not even going to talk about THAT offering today. Bigger speaks definitely needed in certain ears.
Best forgotten.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D –
Had some blue cheese and toms when I got home was STARVING.
100% ground beef burger  bacon, fried egg and the tomato sausage onion etc. sauce
Strawberries and whipped cream.
4 sq Heidi 85%
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 20/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (05:30): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
plums, pecans {275 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, tomatoes,
mackerel / Tangerine {235 Cal / 20.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {94 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
Wood pigeon stroganoff, celeriac mash, peas,
green beans_ [leftovers]_ {210 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {138 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

.................................4 mile walk

Dinner:_ About to dish up but went to hospital with a sick neighbour.
Didn't have chance to eat._

Snack (11pm): Toast (two slices, seeded), decaf coffee {185 Cal / 20.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1192
Carbs 122.0g
Protein 60.6g
Fat 42.2g (Sat Fat 9.2g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> Found this on Amazon while sniffing around at lunchtime. Anyone every tried it?
> View attachment 7324 View attachment 7325 View attachment 7326


Looks interesting!
Are you sure that the figures given are for the food, because they seem about right for the cardboard box?


----------



## Edgar

Kaylz said:


> Wow! what was in the curry? and what was your pre-meal levels? Drink plenty water and get a wee walk x


Chicken, spinach, mushrooms, various spices and coconut milk (just a bit)


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> Looks interesting!
> Are you sure that the figures given are for the food, because they seem about right for the cardboard box?


I believe the box may taste nicer lol


----------



## Ljc

B. 2slices of wholemeal toas and peanut butter, coffee.
L. 3 Ryvita’s with some cheese and lots of onion on , an apple and a Coke Zero.
D. Didn’t eat. A bottle of sparkling water.
 Over did a before bed snack. 3 gingernuts.
Water through the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fresh mackerel in a home made tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Chicken, salami & cucumber wholemeal thin
D: Thai green curry, cauli rice & a few prawn cracker.
Pud: 1 slice chocolate & peanut butter cake.


----------



## Kaylz

@Mark Parrott that cake looks  absolutely AMAZING! wanna share it with me please? , I'll pm my address  xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

grainger said:


> Eggy bread is awesome! I forgot how much I love it.
> 
> Yep, next week!



Oh, that's on my menu for tomorrow. In fact I'm going to hide what's left of the soda bread from Sunday for it. 

Maybe a rush of eggy bread breakfast menus on here tomorrow! 

Last night's super was homemade hummus. (No label) I made it with pesto this time, it gave it a little minty taste. That with two buttermilk flat bread circles. Should have been sugar free scones, but didn't rise. Plus vegetables soup, tomatoes base. 
Premeal 5.0, 2 HR BG 8.8. 
S.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott that cake looks  absolutely AMAZING! wanna share it with me please? , I'll pm my address  xx


Here is the link.  I didn't go down the posh route like they have on this site.
http://ketodietchannel.com/2017/12/...to-friendly-gluten-free-sugar-free-flourless/


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Fresh mackerel in a home made tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> L: Chicken, salami & cucumber wholemeal thin
> D: Thai green curry, cauli rice & a few prawn cracker.
> Pud: 1 slice chocolate & peanut butter cake.
> View attachment 7334


WOW Looks amazingly delicious and complete on Glass and Silver Salver. That's the way to do it.  JEALOUS AGAIN!!!
Now it just needs some of my expertly whipped cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott 
What is defined as "heavy cream" please Mark?
I have book marked that recipe for when home.


----------



## Beck S

Mark Parrott said:


> Don't forget the smell too, just as you open the packet.  Smells of fish, though this does die down a bit once cooked.


Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about that.  I came to the conclusion that I would rather just not eat pasta again than eat this stuff!

Am definitely going to have eggy bread one day this weekend.  I love that stuff.  It's a staple breakfast when we take the Brownies and Guides away.

Yesterday:
B - 50g Jordans Crunchy Crisp and semi-skimmed milk.
L - Pot of salad (cucumber, cherry tomatoes, sugarsnap peas, baby corn, 1/4 sweet orange pepper, red leicester and cheddar).  1 mini sausage and 3 mini scotch eggs, pepperami.
Snack: About 6pm, to tide me over until I got home from Guides, 1 chocolate fibre bar, some seeds and a 30g portion of M&S Maple Bacon Tortilla Rolls.
D - Chicken and pepper tacos.  Ate really late, which always affects my morning levels.  I dread to think what it'll be before breakfast today.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> What is defined as "heavy cream" please Mark?


Double cream hun x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> What is defined as "heavy cream" please Mark?
> I have book marked that recipe for when home.


As Kaylz said, double cream.  These Americans, eh?


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks Gals and Guys @Mark Parrott and @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Gals and Guys @Mark Parrott and @Kaylz


Erm no offence but if your going to say gals and guys at least tag us in the correct order of gender mentioned first!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Erm no offence but if your going to say gals and guys at least tag us in the correct order of gender mentioned first!  x


Ah is nae purfict like some of us is


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and garlic & herb Philadelphia  and a salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mince, sprouts and a large flat mushroom in oxo, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
Just finished another coffee  x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs
L: Out with a friend - prawn & marie rose sauce butty on wholemeal with a bit of salad & half a dozen chips
Small banana
T: Gammon slow cooked in apple juice & vegetable bake. Coffee.
Tea during the day.


----------



## scousebird

@SadhbhFiadh do you crochet?  Is that a blanket you've made in your avatar?


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
B2- brown seeded toast
L- salad- baby gem, rocket, cucumber, carrot, coleslaw, ricotta stuffed cherry peppers, olives, ham & cheddar. Mini pork pie.
S- Easter egg (ops)
D- red Thai chicken curry no rice just Thai crackers. Choc mousse and squirty cream


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  
ala Ditto with flaxseed, papaya and soya milk
Mid Morning –
Tinned Calvo Caribbean tuna salad, tin of sardines in water.
L –
Factory lunch
Vast improvement on yesterdays.
Chicken drumstick, spinach, Chinese sausage with cabbage, tofu with onion.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D –
Piccolo toms and a little Le Terrior cheese when I got home.
Rump steak with the last of the tomato sauce, steamed broccoli amd cabbage, blue cheese and Dijon.
Strawberries and whipped cream. I am seriously into whipping.
Miss Mao licked the spoon clean with feline relish.
4 sq's or was it 6 cannot remember, Heidi 85%
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 22/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured_
Breakfast 1 (07:30): Scrambled eggs, bacon, mushrooms, toast (one slice, seeded),
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {366 Cal / 29.0g Carbs}
............................4 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Kake udon {99 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {265 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts, 100% chocolate {183 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {53 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

_BG (6pm): 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast sweet potato, turnip, runner beans, 
peas, sweetcorn {356 Cal / 25.9g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {131 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}
................................4 mile walk

Snack (10pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {127 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1639
Carbs 143.3g
Protein 107.5g
Fat 58.6g (Sat Fat 14.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

scousebird said:


> @SadhbhFiadh do you crochet?  Is that a blanket you've made in your avatar?



I don't really crochet, more like split wool, tight knots, and a lot of rereading the instructions I have. But yes, that is a bunch of granny squares. I fancied entering something in the Scottish Women's Institute show. Just for fun. 

That photo is laying out the pieces to be the most pleasing to the eye. I haven't a chance, but I'm having fun doing it. 

It's going to be a bag, shopping bag. 
Or a cushion.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Toasted cheese sarnie (1 slice Burgen)
L: Mattessons Meteors (spicy meatballs) & spicy pepperami
D: Pork stir fry
Pud: 1 slice of choc & peanut butter cake & squirty cream


----------



## scousebird

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I don't really crochet, more like split wool, tight knots, and a lot of rereading the instructions I have. But yes, that is a bunch of granny squares. I fancied entering something in the Scottish Women's Institute show. Just for fun.
> 
> That photo is laying out the pieces to be the most pleasing to the eye. I haven't a chance, but I'm having fun doing it.
> 
> It's going to be a bag, shopping bag.
> Or a cushion.


I crochet and cross stitch when I get time.  I am currently crocheting granny squares for a blanket for our motorhome, boring cream though not pretty colours like yours.


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday:
B: 50gs Jordans Country Crisp and Semi-skimmed milk
L: Roast pork with mashed swede and 2 potatos roasted
D: Fish, chips, peas and mushrooms down the pub.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

scousebird said:


> I crochet and cross stitch when I get time.  I am currently crocheting granny squares for a blanket for our motorhome, boring cream though not pretty colours like yours.



I did a bed cover for my mother about 20 years ago. All white, triple crochet, and a rose pink scalloped edge. Then each corner had a rose and a leaf. Double size, but it was a labour of love. 

After she passed, my sisters said I should take it, do now it is on our bed. 
S.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal smoked ham and garlic & herb Philly sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, green beans and 2 squares 90% (I am jealous tonight of their pies though, pic attached) but I really enjoyed my omelette! 
Currently - coffee x


----------



## Ljc

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Fresh mackerel in a home made tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> L: Chicken, salami & cucumber wholemeal thin
> D: Thai green curry, cauli rice & a few prawn cracker.
> Pud: 1 slice chocolate & peanut butter cake.
> View attachment 7334


Oh WOW, If you have any left I would be happy to help out


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and coffee.
L. Piece of  Lactofree cheddar an apple and a Coke Zero.
D.2  Naked Cumberland sausages, fried onions, four small new potatoes and some sparkling water.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

a.m. Coffee, coffee, coffee + scone with cream. 
Home briefly at lunch, chocolate flavour PhD Woman (meal replacement drink) 
Tea; pinto's and spinach, butternut squash, and ASDA vegetables medley with hummus sauce. 
Soya yogurt with 2 Tbsp blueberries.


----------



## Beck Mercer

Hi, new to the thread, and still learning what I can n can’t tolerate. Also a coeliac so bit more tricky on the diet. 
Breakfast. Nothing
11am small banana n an options hot choc sachet
Lunch. Apple (pink lady) clementine and a 10cal jelly
Dinner bowl of cornflakes with sweetener (pushed my sugars up 3 points so will avoid from now on)
Eve snack. Handful Brazil nuts and some 70% choc chunks.
Cuppa decaf tea with sweetener, and approx 1.5 litres of water throughout day.

Have stalled on my weight loss, stuck at 10 pounds, I’m exercising and am hardly eating anything and feeling miserable .
Any advice?


----------



## Kaylz

Beck Mercer said:


> Hi, new to the thread, and still learning what I can n can’t tolerate.
> Breakfast. Nothing
> 11am small banana n an options hot choc sachet
> Lunch. Apple (pink lady) clementine and a 10cal jelly
> Dinner bowl of cornflakes with sweetener (pushed my sugars up 3 points so will avoid from now on)
> Eve snack. Handful Brazil nuts and some 70% choc chunks.
> Cuppa decaf tea with sweetener, and approx 1.5 litres of water throughout day.
> 
> Have stalled on my weight loss, stuck at 10 pounds, I’m exercising and am hardly eating anything and feeling miserable .
> Any advice?


I'm surprised you can manage a banana and hot choc sachet without pushing the sugars up? x


----------



## Beck Mercer

Kaylz said:


> I'm surprised you can manage a banana and hot choc sachet without pushing the sugars up? x


I’ve never tested it during work so hadn’t thought about it. Oops. Will try it out this weekend. How long do u wait to test after something like that? I test when I get up, before n 2 hours after evening meal but that’s all at moment.


----------



## grainger

Today:

Hospital day so rewards were had.

B- Greek yoghurt
L- McDonald’s (nuggets, burger and chips)
S- twirl, walkers baked crisps
D- Ham, cheese & coleslaw. Ice cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Beck Mercer said:


> I’ve never tested it during work so hadn’t thought about it. Oops. Will try it out this weekend. How long do u wait to test after something like that? I test when I get up, before n 2 hours after evening meal but that’s all at moment.


To see if certain foods work or not just the same as your evening meal so before and 2 hours after, I would imagine that all the fruit without the addition of fat isn't a great way to be managing things though, most folk will have the addition of cheese or something with fat in it to slow the absorption of the carbs and sugar, yes although natural fruit can still have a big impact on levels, is there a reason you are eating mostly a fruit based diet? Also unless you like it to be less 3mmol isn't that big a difference and ideally its a 2-3mmol rise you are looking for, do you watch your carbohydrate intake? Sorry for bombarding you with questions!!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Brunch - breakfast out early at a coffee shop. 1 slice bacon, 1 sausage, 1 egg, tomato & beans. Slice of toast & tea

Nothing till dinner (except a few Smarties with a cup of coffee)

D - large pan fried salmon fillet topped with Cajun spices, broccoli, 6 oven chips, large crunchy salad & mayo

Cuppa tea & 2 toffees


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  
ala Ditto with flaxseed, papaya and soya milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory lunch
Pork in soy and egg in soy, stire fried celery and cabbage, asparagus lettuce block fungus and pork with lotus root.
Vast improvement on the previous days.
Mid Afternoon -
Handfull of peanuts coated in something I know not what, maybe shouldn’t have had but I did.
D –
Interesting Dinner on an organic food restaurant at HongQiao Hub. They produce everything themselves in Songjiang part of Shanghai.
The soup is heated by induction heated boiling water at the table constantly replenished by a innovatiive pump system.
The target customer base is the middle class professional Chinese "yuppies". 
Chicken soup with a full chicken head and feet included, mushrooms and corn
Rapeseed plants
Meatballs
Radish
Sliced Pig ears
A very spicy sauce
Sticky rice cakes with brown sugar of which I had 3
Tested when back home 2 hours later and the my level was 5.7
Happy with that .
Later I had at home
Strawberries and whipped cream
4 sq Cachet 85%
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
1l water
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Avocado & poached eggs on dark rye & sunflower toast, milky coffee
L: Maple glazed ham butty on dark rye & sunflower, 3 tiny melon slices & a mullerlight yogurt
T: Chinese takeaway (only a couple of tbsp of rice) & a few birthday drinkie-poos 
Tea during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 22/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured_
Breakfast 1 (07:30): Scrambled eggs, bacon, mushrooms, toast (one slice, seeded),
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {366 Cal / 29.0g Carbs}
............................4 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Kake udon {99 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {265 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts, 100% chocolate {183 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {53 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

_BG (6pm): 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast sweet potato, turnip, runner beans, 
peas, sweetcorn {356 Cal / 25.9g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {131 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}
................................4 mile walk

Snack (10pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {127 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1639
Carbs 143.3g
Protein 107.5g
Fat 58.6g (Sat Fat 14.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee. 
L. Another Apple, Lactofree cheddar and some sparkling water
D. Was a bit naughty here , T finest burger, 8 oven chips , some baked beans and a Coke Zero 
Water through the day 
Libre said I needed a bedtime  snack , so had 2 gingernuts.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Inflation. Last night we were doing the weekly shop (for ASDA delivery today.) We are very routine people. I make a menu every week. I do the line for ASDA. I finished the order, and then for a lark, went into our shopping history and chose the shop that was almost to the date one year old. Threw it into the trolly to cost it.

£60 a year ago now would cost £85 today!
I looked back at the list. Nothing was on it that we wouldn't order in an ordinary week.

I had no idea.

Poor, poor Sadhbh.


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Inflation. Last night we were doing the weekly shop (for ASDA delivery today.) We are very routine people. I make a menu every week. I do the line for ASDA. I finished the order, and then for a lark, went into our shopping history and chose the shop that was almost to the date one year old. Threw it into the trolly to cost it.
> 
> £60 a year ago now would cost £85 today!
> I looked back at the list. Nothing was on it that we wouldn't order in an ordinary week.
> 
> I had no idea.
> 
> Poor, poor Sadhbh.


Not only inflation @SadhbhFiadh but also exchange rate changes and the effect of Brexit dare I say. I cannot see it improving in the near future.
I noticed a significant increase in food costs when I came back to the UK in December for 1 month.  If you had tie to track the changes on a monthly basis you can see when it really started to impact consumer prices.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Tuna & cucumber on a Lidl protein roll
D: Beef curry, rice & 1 lamb samosa
Pud: Sticky toffee pudding & cream.


----------



## Beck S

B: 50g Jordans Country Crisp, semi-skimmed milk.
L: 2 Kingsmill wholemeal thins, with ham, cheese and a small scraping of onion chutney, pepperami, 10 Cal Key Lime Pie flavour jelly, 30g M&S Maple and Bacon tortilla rolls
D: M&S Gastropub Chicken Kiev (only 11g carbs for the kiev, which is pretty good for a breadcrumbed food), carrot and swede crush, and cauliflower cheese.  Tested for the kiev, and BG went up by 2.2, which is pretty good.


----------



## Beck Mercer

Kaylz said:


> To see if certain foods work or not just the same as your evening meal so before and 2 hours after, I would imagine that all the fruit without the addition of fat isn't a great way to be managing things though, most folk will have the addition of cheese or something with fat in it to slow the absorption of the carbs and sugar, yes although natural fruit can still have a big impact on levels, is there a reason you are eating mostly a fruit based diet? Also unless you like it to be less 3mmol isn't that big a difference and ideally its a 2-3mmol rise you are looking for, do you watch your carbohydrate intake? Sorry for bombarding you with questions!!  xx


  Thanks for replying. I take fruit to work because gluten free bread isn’t that nice, and warmed up food is okay but 25 mins isn’t long so either just take fruit n yoghurt or sometimes add a small pack of ham or chicken. 
Most times my bloods after evening meal 2 hours later are usually less that 1.0 ml diff, sometimes higher. Always 7 something in the morning. Any form of rice puts bloods at least 3.0 ml higher so I’ve avoided them and am yet to try out the big guys like pasta yet. 
Hadn’t really thought about the options sachet until you mentioned it, so am testing it out now. Thanks


----------



## Kaylz

Beck Mercer said:


> Thanks for replying. I take fruit to work because gluten free bread isn’t that nice, and warmed up food is okay but 25 mins isn’t long so either just take fruit n yoghurt or sometimes add a small pack of ham or chicken.
> Most times my bloods after evening meal 2 hours later are usually less that 1.0 ml diff, sometimes higher. Always 7 something in the morning. Any form of rice puts bloods at least 3.0 ml higher so I’ve avoided them and am yet to try out the big guys like pasta yet.
> Hadn’t really thought about the options sachet until you mentioned it, so am testing it out now. Thanks


You could resort to cold cooked meats, cheeses, boiled eggs etc with some sort of dip, if that's an option for you, also I wouldn't completely banish things from your diet without trying to find a way they could work for you first, for instance add more fat, have a smaller portion of rice with more of the veg/protein whatever you have with it , sorry, I hope you don't mind me asking but are you newly diagnosed? xx


----------



## Beck Mercer

Kaylz said:


> You could resort to cold cooked meats, cheeses, boiled eggs etc with some sort of dip, if that's an option for you, also I wouldn't completely banish things from your diet without trying to find a way they could work for you first, for instance add more fat, have a smaller portion of rice with more of the veg/protein whatever you have with it , sorry, I hope you don't mind me asking but are you newly diagnosed? xx


Hi no I don’t mind. Yep, found out end of January so am trying to follow guidance I’ve read here and lose weight and fit it in with coeliacs so am trying to cover all bases n seem to be failing lol
Yep, protein is fine and I’ve been eating rice in small portions. New potatoes are fine with a salad and small portion of mash with roast dinner also seems fine.  I’m trying hard to absorb all the recommendations I’ve found here, and will try out the high fat now too. Thank.
So do I just eat as I have been but include a chunk of cheese or dollop of cream (this would work well for my coeliacs as I don’t have enough calcium in my diet even with the supplements I have to take. X


----------



## Kaylz

@Beck Mercer if what you are eating seems to be working for you then don't change it, everyone here is different as you can see by this thread, a chunk of cheese or a dollop of cream would do you absolutely no harm and sounds like you could do with it too, sorry I don't know much if anything about coeliacs so I'm sorry if anywhere I have suggested something that is not suitable for you! Just take one step at a time and eventually everything will come together and click into place, remember to keep with us bunch here though! haha  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Add to yesterdays
10pm - 3 vanilla thins 
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal ham and garlic & herb Philadelphia and salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - 2 minute steaks, roast sprouts and a large flat mushroom, charlotte potatoes, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Currently - coffee  xx


----------



## Beck Mercer

Kaylz said:


> @Beck Mercer if what you are eating seems to be working for you then don't change it, everyone here is different as you can see by this thread, a chunk of cheese or a dollop of cream would do you absolutely no harm and sounds like you could do with it too, sorry I don't know much if anything about coeliacs so I'm sorry if anywhere I have suggested something that is not suitable for you! Just take one step at a time and eventually everything will come together and click into place, remember to keep with us bunch here though! haha  xx


No, thank you, you’ve been really helpful and I am Mega grateful ☺️


----------



## Kaylz

Beck Mercer said:


> No, thank you, you’ve been really helpful and I am Mega grateful ☺️


No problem at all! That's what we are here for  any more questions or anything just ask away whenever you need to!  xx


----------



## Beck Mercer

Kaylz said:


> No problem at all! That's what we are here for  any more questions or anything just ask away whenever you need to!  xx


Hi, results are in and 2 hours after options n banana bg is down 1.0 ml. Go figure. Lol


----------



## Kaylz

Beck Mercer said:


> Hi, results are in and 2 hours after options n banana bg is down 1.0 ml. Go figure. Lol


Wow what a result! haha, please do keep in mind though that it may have a different result when had at different times of the day such as you may have a bigger rise if you had it in the morning, this is due to the fact that MOST but not all are more insulin resistant in the morning, great result though!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I test the same foods three different times just to make sure.  If I spike just once of those 3, I consider it an occasional food.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Toasted Tesco Finest sunflower & pumpkin seed bread with avocado & poached eggs, milky coffee.
L: Baxters roast chicken & veg soup with two satay chicken skewers left over from last night's takeaway, 4 mini melon slices & a mullerlight yogurt
T: Salmon fishcake, skin on fries & peas.  Several glasses of red vino 
Tea during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 23/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast (07:30): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {289 Cal / 36.7g Carbs}
............................4 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Tomato & basil soup {84 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Chicken breast, sweet potato, carrots, turnip, green beans {245 Cal / 25.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds, 100% chocolate {186 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

.............................4 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): KFC chicken , fries, corn on the cob {329 Cal / 25.4g Carbs}
_On way to hospital visit, very limited choice so v small portion_

Dessert (8pm): Strawberries, blueberries, vanilla ice cream {101 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}

Snack (10pm): Ryvita (2), cottage cheese {107 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
Wine: Fitou (5oz) {125 Cal / 3.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1548
Carbs 152.0g
Protein 84.8g
Fat 43.9g (Sat Fat 12.1g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –  
ala Ditto with flaxseed and soya milk
Mid Morning –
Tin of Calvo Caribbean tuna salad. 6 cherry tomatoes.
L –
Factory lunch
Egg tofu dumplings, egg and tomato, grass, peanuts and chicken.
D –
Tuna with a little Lea and Perrins, my own egg mayo and smoked salmon and some Piccolo toms.
100% ground beef burger with blue cheese, 2 fried eggs and tinned toms.
Strawberries and whipped cream
4 sq Cachet 85%
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l
1l water
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Hot & spicy jumbo sausage from Tesco hot counter
D: Mahoosive home made burger with salad in low carb muffin with a few oven chips.
Pud: 1 slice chocolate & peanut butter cake with squirty cream

Here are the burgers before I cooked them.


----------



## Katieb

B - 2 egg omelette (plain) , 2 plums
L - chicken salad with hummus and olives
D - homemade beef casserole with broccoli

2 squares MR chocolate (well it is Friday!!)


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee.
L didn’t eat. 
D. Was very early as well as exceedingly naughty   Cod roe and half the portion of chip shop chips, I ate all my chips and the batter on the roe, it was Devine, all washed down with an ice cold Coke Zero.
Water through the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
mid-morning - coffee
D - wholemeal ham and garlic & herb Philadelphia sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
mid-afternoon - coffee
T - 2 egg and 2 large flat mushroom omelette , charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
Just finished another coffee  xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 24/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (07:30): Scrambled eggs, bacon, avocado, toast (one slice, seeded),
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {406 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Salmon & prawn fish cake_ [frozen leftovers]_
fries, peas, sweetcorn {486 Cal / 49.0g Carbs}
Peach, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {121 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
..........................................7 mile walk
_BG (6pm): 3.5 [forgot to eat!, ravenous]_

Dinner (6pm): Curry goat, Jamaican rice & peas, mango salsa {473 Cal / 37.9g Carbs}
Wine: Gewurztraminer (5oz) {119 Cal / 3.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blackberries, vanilla ice cream, pistachio macaron {157 Cal / 19.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Ryvita, cottage cheese, tangerine {110 Cal / 18.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2050
Carbs 188.0g
Protein 127.1g
Fat 64.7g (Sat Fat 20.8g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B – 
Nowt just 3 x ½ litre mugs of black coffee.
Mid Morning –
5 small steamed pork and egg tofu dumplings with a little soy sauce
L –
2 low carb muffins with sardines in tomato sauce, some blue cheese and olive pate. I rather like these muffins, so easy to make and quite filling.
Mid afternoon –
5 sq Carrefour Selection 90%. 8 gr/carbs Was meant again to be 4 but….. The bars are brittle and don’t snap in the correct place. Decided to have the res of the bar later.
D –
Stir fried eggplant and green beans
Stir fried water lettuce and garlic
Stone pot brisket with peppers and onion- lovely
And of course-Mapo tofu
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
1l water
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Eggy Bread (might be a new obsession)
L- chicken red pepper and onion skewer, handful of fries and a flatbread with citrus mayo.
S- half a slice of cake from patisserie Valerie
D- leftover pizza and bits. Chocolate aero mousse & squirty cream


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out - 1 sausage, 1 bacon, 2 fried eggs, 1 tinned tomato a few beans, seedy toast with butter & tea
A skinny latte from Costa (I was in work and the boss popped in with coffee for us) 
L: 1 slice cheese on toast
T: In a Turkish restaurant with the family - hummus & flatbread followed by a lamb dish that involved more flatbread and lots of yogurt (lovely) & red wine.  We then went to one of the local pubs where we drank more red wine .  Luckily I don't have a hangover


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry coulis & squirty cream
L: Corned beef & salad in protein roll
D: Spare ribs
Pud: 1 slice of chocolate & peanut butter cake & squirty cream
3 vodka & ginger ales


----------



## Lanny

24/03/18 (1729.184cals) Woke at 06:00 salad for lunch left me hungry for the rest of the day & ate another meal.

08:00 Breakfast 327.4cals 27.975g carbs (BS 10.2)
150g 2 large mushrooms baked 12.6cals 0.45g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
1 cup tea twinings honey camomile 4cals 0g carbs
50ml semi skimmed milk tesco 24.45cals 2.5g carbs
15g 2tsp honey rowse 49.35cals 12.225g carbs (BS 11.2)

Fell asleep 10:00-12:00

13:00 Lunch 349.02cals 10.032g carbs (BS 11.2)
100g smoked salmon 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
75g little gems 12.225cals 1.275g carbs
30ml sauce 73.575cals 5.902g carbs
25g candian vintage cheese 104cals 0.025g carbs
250ml water bottled still tesco
NOT eating this again! Left me too hungry & surprisingly high in calories too. (BS 8.7)

Recipe for sauce 120ml 294.3cals 23.61g carbs
90ml salad cream 263.7cals 16.65g carbs
30ml ketchup 30.6cals 6.96g carbs

Just about made it to 4 hours & able to eat again.
17:30 Dinner 454.764cals 51.59g carbs (BS 6.1)
130g salmon fillet tesco baked 271.96cals 0g carbs
150g new potatoes steamed 115.5cals 24.15g carbs
160g veg steamed tesco greens & corn 103.04cals 11.84g carbs
150ml shloer Rose 66cals 15.6g carbs (BS 8.4)

Too hungry to sleep.
23:00 Supper 598cals 58.8g carbs (BS 8.5)
chicken veg soup wiltshire farm foods 182cals 18g carbs
2 slices veg rolls hulls baked 274cals 13g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
Felt STUFFED: over ate. (BS 11.1)

I REALLY fell off the wagon yesterday & ate over 500 caleries extra. Been averaging 1200/calories/day since 10/03/18 & not been hungry. I’ve been losing a steady 0.25 stone a week. Weighed myself today & I’ve put on a tiny bit, about a pound or two.

I went wrong with the salad. I’ve never eaten much of them in the past. Chicken ceasar, potato salad with lettuce, cold poached chicken & dried fried mushrooms. And those are surprisingly, to me,  high calories too.

The rest is pretty typically what I eat now. The only thing that’s changed is bigger breakfasts & slightly smaller lunch & dinner. So, the calories are a bit more evened out over the day.

My breakfast Novorapid was increased by 1 unit from 7 to 8 after seeing my hospital team on 22/03/18 so, yesterday was only the 2nd. day of the new dose but, BS is coming down.

Does anyone have salad suggestions that are not too high in calories but, still fill you up?


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 bacon, 2 slices spam lite, beans & scrambled eggs with 2 slices Warburtons multi grains & seeds 
no lunch
T: Roast chicken, 4 new potatoes, 2 corn cobbettes, gravy. 
Tea & water during the day


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
Coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, raspberries, peanut & chocolate protein bar
coffee
T - mince, oxo, sprouts, 3 cc mushrooms, charlotte potatoes, square lindt 90% (could have under bolused by mistake as silly me forgot to change the time on my meter )
coffee xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> Nowt just 3 x ½ litre mugs of black coffee.
> Mid Morning –
> 5 small steamed pork and egg tofu dumplings with a little soy sauce
> L –
> 2 low carb muffins with sardines in tomato sauce, some blue cheese and olive pate. I rather like these muffins, so easy to make and quite filling.
> Mid afternoon –
> 5 sq Carrefour Selection 90%. 8 gr/carbs Was meant again to be 4 but….. The bars are brittle and don’t snap in the correct place. Decided to have the res of the bar later.
> D –
> Stir fried eggplant and green beans
> Stir fried water lettuce and garlic
> Stone pot brisket with peppers and onion- lovely
> And of course-Mapo tofu
> Drinks -
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
> 1l water
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind
> 
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 7397View attachment 7398View attachment 7399View attachment 7400


You tofu looks nice, I had some delicious smoked tofu in my miso & noodle soup today.


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> 24/03/18 (1729.184cals) Woke at 06:00 salad for lunch left me hungry for the rest of the day & ate another meal.
> 
> Does anyone have salad suggestions that are not too high in calories but, still fill you up?



Avocado (small, c.65g), king prawns (c.65g), cucumber, tomatoes, rye bread (c.25g), hummus
OR chicken instead of prawns, 
add some olives, artichoke or Mediterranean veg for a bit of variety


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, Midnightrider. Will give it a go.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Pre microwave dieing on me.
Sardines in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Brazilian All You Can Eat Buffet
Been to these a few times in the past including in Rio and Sao Paulo
As long as the little cow is turned to green they keep bringing meat.
Pork, beef, lamb, chicken, sausage, BBQ cheese.
Turn to red they stop.
Had some Quails eggs and some crème caramel with a few small
Meringue.
I literally waddled out.
See pics.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
A little blue cheese with 2 vine toms
Strawberries and whipped cream
Drinks -
About 1.5 litres of coffee.
Zero carb tea
2 bottles Coke Zero over loads of ice and lemon
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

More pics lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> You tofu looks nice, I had some delicious smoked tofu in my miso & noodle soup today.


I love Mapo Tofu. I posted a recipe on the Tofu thread. To complicated for me but I am sure with your skills you could try if it you wished @Midnightrider


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 25/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {294 Cal / 37.5g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am):Scrambled eggs, smoked salmon, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, white) /Juice from one orange {367 Cal / 26.1g Carbs}

_Gardening all morning, moderate activity_

Lunch (12pm): Miso soup, udon noodles, wasabi peas {101 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, pumpernickel bread & hummus {272 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {154 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

.................................4 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Game stew, roast potatoes, carrot & swede mash,
runner beans, sweetcorn / Pinotage (5oz) {581 Cal / 41.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, ice cream, almonds {151 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2024
Carbs 170.3g
Protein 116.2g
Fat 76.1g (Sat Fat 18.0g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon butty in low carb muffin
D: Liver, bacon & sausage casserole
Pud: Last slice of chocolate & peanut butter cake & squirty cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Ditto 
I am missing you and your wonderful posts.
They always make me smile a wonderful way with words and so humorous.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Bacon butty in low carb muffin
> D: Liver, bacon & sausage casserole
> Pud: Last slice of chocolate & peanut butter cake & squirty cream.


Skipped Lunch ?


----------



## Beck S

Had a good weekend, even managed to fit in a bit of cake!

Saturday:
B - 50g Jordan's Country Crisp
L - Costa Meatball Pasta, latte
D - Bacon, scrambled egg and eggy bread.  Mmm...

Sunday:
B - 50g - Jordan's Country Crisp
L - 2 x Kingsmill wholemeal thins with cheese and ham, 1 mini pork pie, half a raw carrot, 90 cal Salted Caramel Fibre bar.
 5.5 km walk!!!  Followed by a slice of courgette and lime cake.
D - Lemon and Parmasan Pork chop with garden peas.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Skipped Lunch ?


I mostly skip lunch on a Sunday.  Have breakfast late & an earlier dinner.  I did munch on some salami during the day but that doesn't count as 'lunch'.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal ham, garlic and phily sandwich and salted caramel protein bar 
coffee
T - horrible microwave mushroom and ham omelette , charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
After -  coffee xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> wholemeal ham, garlic and phily sandwich and salted caramel protein bar


Why the sad face?


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Why the sad face?


Oops that one wasn't supposed to be there so thanks for pointing that out! lol  x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: A small banana and some mullerlight latte yogurt, mushroom omelette 
L: Ham & tomato butty on Warburtons grains & seeds batch bread, peach slices, mulleright yogurt
T: Chicken wrapped in bacon with cauli & broccoli cheese.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –  
ala Ditto with flaxseed and soy milk
Mid Morning –
tin of Calvo California tuna salad.
L –
Factory Lunch.
Fish, Spinach,Egg with onion and chilli,Lotus root with green beans
Mid afternoon –
Fried chicken drumstick.
D –
Tuna mixed with a little Lea and Perrins and Mayo, 2 vine toms, hard boiled egg.
Pork and fennel sausage browned then wrapped in egg roll and steamed, steamed Brussels sprouts.
Strawberries and whipped cream
Heidi 85%. 4 sq’s
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 26/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast (7.30am): Poached duck egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one orange {312 Cal / 29.9g Carbs}
.............................5 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup / Chicken & avocado salad,
pumpernickel bread & hummus {389 Cal / 20.7g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {165 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Banana {61 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}
.................................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, roast potato, sweet potato,
squash & celeriac, peas, sweetcorn / Viognier (5oz) {468 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds, 100% chocolate {134 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1696
Carbs 146.0g
Protein 95.6g
Fat 56.8g (Sat Fat 14.1g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Edgar

Yesterday
B. One shredded wheat with stewed apple and skimmed mill, and one half wholemeal muffin with marmite.
L Tuna tagliatelle(30g) in slow cooker with various veg
Tea. Two small sardines with spinach on half a wholemeal muffin.
Snacks. One small packet of cheese biscuits and two crispbread with home made chicken liver pate.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice Burgen toasted with 1 slice of salami
L: Tuna & cucumber in wholemeal thin
S: 3 'no added sugar' mini eggs
D: Cauli rice chicken & Chorizo Paella
Pud: Profiteroles.


----------



## ukjohn

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
> coffee
> D - wholemeal ham, garlic and phily sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
> coffee
> T - horrible microwave mushroom and ham omelette , charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
> After -  coffee xx



Kaytlz.....why not buy this to help you with your omelette..

www.domu.co.uk/vonshef-electric-omelette-maker
 its only about £15.

john


----------



## Lanny

27/03/18 woke at 09:30 (1149.22cals)
10:00 Breakfast 286cals 33.7g carbs (BS 10.3)
1 serving my veg soup 220cals 18.1g carbs
150ml shloer Rose 66cals 15.6g carbs (BS 11.1)

13:30 Lunch 380.22cals 17.83g carbs (BS 10.2)
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs (BS 8.8)

17:15 (BS 7.4) cooked soup
18:00 Dinner 483cals 45.1g carbs
1 serving my veg soup 220cals 18.1g carbs
lemon ice cream wiltshire farm foods 263cals 27g carbs *(BS 6.6)

Recipe for my veg soup 440cals 36.2g carbs
128g carrots
128g leek
32g celery
32g parsley
65g unsmoked pancetta
2 oxo cubes vegetable
800ml water (2 servings)
10 grinds of black pepper

Have shingles at the moment. My sugars were high all day sunday, 10.0-11.00. Phoned hospital DSN yesterday & Levemir is up 1 from 31 to 32 temp. over next few days. Novorapid the same as it wasn’t long ago I had a series of hypos. BS started to come down a bit late last night & have gotten better as the day went on today.

Editied to add *(BS 6.6)


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny I'm very surprised to see that you drink full sugar juice on a regular basis xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz, I cut out all Sweeteners about 6/7 months ago when my GP practice posted a news item on their facebook page. Sweeteners confuse the brain into making you eat more because of missing calories. The more you have; the greater the deficit & the more you eat. I read that & realised Bingo, that’s me! I kept drinking more & more coke zero, 8 2 litre bottles a week at one point, & eating bigger & bigger meals. I was eating about 4000cals/day & still feeling hungry.

I dumped everything with Sweeteners in it & started drinking juice & taking honey in my tea.

It didn’t happen overnight but, I’ve now cut down to eating 1200cals/day & I’m not hungry! I’m losing a steady 0.25 stone a week.


----------



## Kaylz

That's all very well and good @Lanny but as a diabetic full sugar drinks aren't ideal, and in fact I'm not sue I actually know of another diabetic that drinks them unless they are having a hypo, I was a big full sugar fizzy drinker before I was diagnosed, up to 5 litres a day, now I only drink water and coffee with a touch of milk, I know your injecting but the fizzy drinks will have a huge impact in your blood sugar causing big hikes I assume, do you post meal test out of interest? xx


----------



## Lanny

Yes, the BS readings, in brackets, before the meal & 2 hours after the meal. My hospital team know that I’m drinking full sugar juices & taking honey in tea. They don’t advocate carb counting in type 2’s but, my dietian has agreed to start teaching me when she posts an appointment in a month or two. She said to concentrate on counting calories in the meantime, as that’ll help the weight loss, which helps everything else.

Maybe the sugar issue will be addressed. I had been worrying a bit about it myself but, didn’t want to go back to 4000cals/day. More sugar & less calories vs less sugar & more calories?

I posted about it when I joined the forum under the newbie forum. “How cutting out Artificial Sweeteners from my diet affected my blood sugars & weight”.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Raspberries & LF Greek yogurt, 2 bacon, 2 eggs & some mushrooms
L: 2 slices grains & seeds bread toasted with some pate, pear, mullerlight yogurt
T: Cassoulet (brought back from France) & some seedy bread & butter.
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
ala Ditto with flaxseed and soy milk
Mid Morning –
Tin of Calvo Mediterranean  tuna salad.
L –
Factory Lunch.
Grass, lotus root and celery, tofu and green beans, 2 pieces soy pork.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Tuna mixed with a little Lea and Perrins and Mayo, 2 vine toms, hard boiled egg.
1 Low carb muffin topped with 4 small pork sausages 2 fried eggs and 4 tbs tinned toms which are very low carb 3.4gr /100gr.wt  (well so the tin states).
Strawberries and whipped cream
Heidi 85%. 4 sq’s
I bought some Heidi 75% in error so will only have to have 2sq’s of that when I eventually open it. I have ended up with a stash of Heidi, Carrefour and Cachet and I haven’t an inkling how it got there, Honest M’ Lud, wasn’t me.
Drinks -
About 2.5 possibly 3 litres of coffee.
1x500ml bottle Coke Zero
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 27/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
..................................5 mile walk
Breakfast (7.30am): Smoked salmon, scrambled egg, avocado, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, walnut bread) /Juice from one orange {332 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Game stew_ [leftovers]_, celeriac mash, roast squash,
green beans, peas, Yorkshire pudding {472 Cal / 44.2g Carbs}
Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, pecans, 100% chocolate {157 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

.................................3 mile walk

Wine: Pinotage (4oz)_ [whilst cooking]_ {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
_BG (6pm): 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Moussaka {390 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {135 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Ryvita, cottage cheese, tangerine {108 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1854
Carbs 148.8g
Protein 127.2g
Fat 62.2g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 1.0g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual, 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee.
L. An Apple,  a small portion of watermelon  and Sparkling water. 
D. 8 oven chips, crispy chicken, broccoli and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Greek yoghurt, nuts & berries
S: Scone (quality control test)
L: Ham salad in Be Free wrap
S: Scone (another quality control test, just to be sure)
D: Gammon steak, peas & cauli/broccoli/leek cheesy bake
Pud: Jelly with berries & squirty cream


----------



## Vince_UK

And the result of the Quality Control Testing? @Mark Parrott 
And why did they need to be tested twice I thought the mottos is "Right First Time".
Need further analysis methinks


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> And the result of the Quality Control Testing? @Mark Parrott
> And why did they need to be tested twice I thought the mottos is "Right First Time".
> Need further analysis methinks


They were warm first time.  Second time they were cold. .Power hasn't gone off


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 28/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
..................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (7.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, almonds /Juice from one grapefruit {308 Cal / 37.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup / Ham & avocado salad,
pumpernickel bread & hummus {298 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}
Blackberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {147 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}

.................................3 mile walk
Snack (4.30pm): Bread (one slice, white), strawberry jam {128 Cal / 19.4g Carbs}
_White bread straight from the oven, home made jam._

_BG (6.30) - 5.0_
Dinner (6.30pm): Sea bass, roast veg (sweet potato, celeriac, squash),
peas, broad beans {450 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Mango, passion fruit, vanilla ice cream {122 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Milk {58 Cal / 5.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1683
Carbs 171.9g
Protein 86.3g
Fat 52.8g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 
Nowt – couldn’t face anything just 3 large coffee’s
Mid Morning –
Tin of Calvo Californian  tuna salad.
L –
Factory Lunch.
Pork in egg roll, spinach, chicken and peanuts, potatoes and celery which I left
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Tuna mixed with a little Lea and Perrins and Mayo, 2 vine toms, hard boiled egg.
1 low carb muffin cut in half and topped with 6 small pork sausages fried eggs and 4 tbs tinned
toms. I bought a lot of sausage and they are only small.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
I have ordered some Blackberries at £3.00 for 125gr but I have had enough of Strawbs for now.
Heidi 85%. 4 sq’s
I know same again. Just so simple to cook.
Drinks -
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
1x500ml bottle Coke Zero
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Berries & LF Greek yogurt, toasted muffin & 2 poached eggs.
L: Corned beef & tomato butty on grain & seeded bread, a pear & a mullerlight yogurt.
T: Turkey stir fry with some wholewheat noodles.
Tea & coffee during the day. 

I'm off to France tomorrow in the motorhome for the long weekend, no doubt I'll be a bit naughty 
"See" you all next week


----------



## Vince_UK

@scousebird 
Enjoy your weekend Scouser and don't be to naughty 
WIth all of that wonderful French cuisine  I mean


----------



## Amigo

B - egg sandwich, tea

L - Cajun chicken flatbreads with avocado & yoghurt dressing served with sweet potato fries & latte (didn’t spike me)

D - chunky beef & onions, dumpling, tablespoon colcannon mash, carrots, peas & broccoli 

Snack - few chunks Belgian chocolate (12 grams carb)


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> @scousebird
> Enjoy your weekend Scouser and don't be to naughty
> WIth all of that wonderful French cuisine  I mean


I'll try my best to be good


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee
L. An apple , some watermelon and sparkling water.
D. Was very naughty here . someone please give me a slap because I’m falling of the waggon far to much lately.  A large jacket potato with cheese and beans and a Coke Zero. I must admit though that I thoroughly enjoyed every mouthful and cleared all my plate.
Water through the day.


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee
> L. An apple , some watermelon and sparkling water.
> D. Was very naughty here . someone please give me a slap because I’m falling of the waggon far to much lately.  A large jacket potato with cheese and beans and a Coke Zero. I must admit though that I thoroughly enjoyed every mouthful and cleared all my plate.
> Water through the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon, eggs & 1 slice fried Burgen
L: Ham salad in wholemeal thin
S: 2 scones & butter
D: Chicken Saag ready meal & cauli rice & 3 poppadoms
Pud: 3 'no added sugar' mini eggs.


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> View attachment 7524


Love it , gave me my first laugh of the  day.
With a slap like that I’d better start behaving or else


----------



## Heath o

Chicken breast with a bit of broccoli for tea (had nothing until then) and half trifle for supper) snacks 1 tangerine and shared a banana with dogs


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Chicken breast with a bit of broccoli for tea (had nothing until then) and half trifle for supper) snacks 1 tangerine and shared a banana with dogs


 Hi Heath. We try to get 3 meals in each day and it works better for us BG wise.
Just a suggestion. I hardly ever used to eat breakfast now I do 99% of the days.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Heath o 
Take a look at this book Heath it is a terrific guide for carb content. It is my Bible and many on here also.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbs-Cals...-1&keywords=carbs+and+cals+book+for+diabetics


----------



## Heath o

I am never Hungry at breakfast and have to force myself to eat at dinner times feeling a lot fuller on low carb coffee my breakfast will have had 4 by time breakfast time


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> I am never Hungry at breakfast and have to force myself to eat at dinner times feeling a lot fuller on low carb coffee my breakfast will have had 4 by time breakfast time


Used to be the same Heath but something even small kicks to bodies metabolism off I have been told, I used to survve on coffee, bacon sarnies and peis at one time when i was at home and not out. I feel 100% better for it. I drink around 2.5 litres of coffee per day eve now but black no milk or sugar


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> @Heath o
> Take a look at this book Heath it is a terrific guide for carb content. It is my Bible and many on here also.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbs-Cals...-1&keywords=carbs+and+cals+book+for+diabetics


That book is just what I need Vince been looking for one to download online with no luck downloaded a couple low carb recipes books but think there to much carbs in there recipes I am eating less than what they show but definitely need a carb counter


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> That book is just what I need Vince been looking for one to download online with no luck downloaded a couple low carb recipes books but think there to much carbs in there recipes I am eating less than what they show but definitely need a carb counter


It was recommened to me by a member here and seriously is my bible. There is also an app. search app stores either Google or Apple. I use Apple.
You will get a shock at  the Carbs in some foods, banana being a prime example.


----------



## Amigo

My liver goes beserk and starts throwing out glucose by the bucketload if I don’t eat which spikes my bg’s more than if I’d had a big meal. I love my breakfast, I’m always starving on a morning!


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Used to be the same Heath but something even small kicks to bodies metabolism off I have been told, I used to survve on coffee, bacon sarnies and peis at one time when i was at home and not out. I feel 100% better for it. I drink around 2.5 litres of coffee per day eve now but black no milk or sugar


That's quite good I get up at 8am and go bed at 1 am and drink 2 coffees an hour no wonder I never Hungry have milk and sweetner though can get used to it black,weighed my self yesterday was 14 stone 13lb think most of that is coffee


----------



## Vince_UK

@Heath o This is the iPhone app Heath


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> It was recommened to me by a member here and seriously is my bible. There is also an app. search app stores either Google or Apple. I use Apple.
> You will get a shock at  the Carbs in some foods, banana being a prime example.


Never thought of app store cheers Vince


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> @Heath o This is the iPhone app Heath
> 
> View attachment 7525


Cheers gonna go and find it now


----------



## Heath o

Just got one from plasterers cheers just what I need


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Wed 28.03.2018

250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon 
Decaf tea
B. Zilch
L. Zilch
Evening meal
Lamb shank: baby carrots: sprouts: cauli: 3 small portions of spuds
Pud: 1 Tangerine ~ lemon yoghurt 
Decaf coffee

1ltr water throughout the day & evening
Before bed: 250mls warm boiled water


----------



## Kaylz

@wirralass are those potatoes peeled? did they come with the shank? xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> @wirralass are those potatoes peeled? did they come with the shank? xx


Yes peeled. They didn't come with the shank Kaylz. Didn't have any baby new spuds so I used 1 smallish spud cut into three and steamed all the veg. The shank was delicious ~ just enough meat on it for one person ~ the rest was all bone. Very tender and succulent as the outer wrapper says. Lubbly jubbly  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Yes peeled. They didn't come with the shank Kaylz. Didn't have any baby new spuds so I used 1 smallish spud cut into three and steamed all the veg. The shank was delicious ~ just enough meat on it for one person ~ the rest was all bone. Very tender and succulent as the outer wrapper says. Lubbly jubbly  x


Ah right okies, just I know that potatoes are kinder with the skin left on sorry wasn't meaning to pry or anything! xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Ah right okies, just I know that potatoes are kinder with the skin left on sorry wasn't meaning to pry or anything! xx


Thanks. If I had had my usual babies I would have left the skin on K. x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thanks. If I had had my usual babies I would have left the skin on K. x


Ah I would've just left the skins on anyway but that's just personal choice haha xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 29/3
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), nectarine,
raspberries, almonds {283 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am):Scrambled eggs, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one orange {290 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {65 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, pumpernickel bread & hummus {268 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, plums, yoghurt, pecans {160 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

.................................3 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Chocolate cookie {75 Cal /9.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Pheasant Milanese, sweet potato fries, peas,
corn on the cob {320 Cal / 31.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Flambed pineapple, ice cream, passion fruit {104 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {174 Cal / 18.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1849
Carbs 182.1g
Protein 109.6g
Fat 64.5g (Sat Fat 16.3g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Fresh mackerel in a home made tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> L: Chicken, salami & cucumber wholemeal thin
> D: Thai green curry, cauli rice & a few prawn cracker.
> Pud: 1 slice chocolate & peanut butter cake.
> View attachment 7334


Oooo Mark that choc & peanut butter cake looks lush ~ shame to cut into it
Love your whole days menu's.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> 27/03/18 woke at 09:30 (1149.22cals)
> 10:00 Breakfast 286cals 33.7g carbs (BS 10.3)
> 1 serving my veg soup 220cals 18.1g carbs
> 150ml shloer Rose 66cals 15.6g carbs (BS 11.1)
> 
> 13:30 Lunch 380.22cals 17.83g carbs (BS 10.2)0
> 2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
> 100g smoked salmon 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
> 150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs (BS 8.8)
> 
> 17:15 (BS 7.4) cooked soup
> 18:00 Dinner 483cals 45.1g carbs
> 1 serving my veg soup 220cals 18.1g carbs
> lemon ice cream wiltshire farm foods 263cals 27g carbs *(BS 6.6)
> 
> Recipe for my veg soup 440cals 36.2g carbs
> 128g carrots
> 128g leek
> 32g celery
> 32g parsley
> 65g unsmoked pancetta
> 2 oxo cubes vegetable
> 800ml water (2 servings)
> 10 grinds of black pepper
> 
> Have shingles at the moment. My sugars were high all day sunday, 10.0-11.00. Phoned hospital DSN yesterday & Levemir is up 1 from 31 to 32 temp. over next few days. Novorapid the same as it wasn’t long ago I had a series of hypos. BS started to come down a bit late last night & have gotten better as the day went on today.
> 
> Editied to add *(BS 6.6)


Lanny, why not post your recipes in the recipe thread so more folk can see and try:~
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4

Hope your Shingles are not as painful now, it's a horrible virus ~ my dad had it in his head and one of his eyes ~ horribly painful for him and horriblely painful to see him suffering. Hope yours clear up soon. Take care now x


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Yes, the BS readings, in brackets, before the meal & 2 hours after the meal. My hospital team know that I’m drinking full sugar juices & taking honey in tea. They don’t advocate carb counting in type 2’s but, my dietian has agreed to start teaching me when she posts an appointment in a month or two. She said to concentrate on counting calories in the meantime, as that’ll help the weight loss, which helps everything else.
> 
> Maybe the sugar issue will be addressed. I had been worrying a bit about it myself but, didn’t want to go back to 4000cals/day. More sugar & less calories vs less sugar & more calories?
> 
> I posted about it when I joined the forum under the newbie forum. “How cutting out Artificial Sweeteners from my diet affected my blood sugars & weight”.


Do you have a copy of the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER? It's every diabetics bible. It can be purchased from www.amazon.co £10.19. It will help you tremendously when deciding what food and drink you buy and consume.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Greek yoghurt, nuts & berries
> S: Scone (quality control test)
> L: Ham salad in Be Free wrap
> S: Scone (another quality control test, just to be sure)
> D: Gammon steak, peas & cauli/broccoli/leek cheesy bake
> Pud: Jelly with berries & squirty cream


Quality Control test ~ really Mark?


----------



## Lanny

Yes, wirralass. I have the big book & the pocket one. Some really shocking cals for some meals, especially the eating out ones.

But, the books don’t tell me what carbs to insulin ratio to use as everyone is different. Which is why I need my dietian & hospital team’s help.

I’m keeping a very detailed food & BS diary with all the carbs & cals info for everything I eat along with all my sugar readings & insulin doses: thoughts, feelings & questions too.

I have noticed the more carbs I eat at breakfast; the higher the rise. But, this tails off at the end of the day. So, I’m tending to eat the carbs later in the day when it doesn’t affect my BS so much.

Also, thanks to seeing Kaylz have unsweetened almond milk every breakfast, I have tried it & love it! So, am drinking 200ml of that instead.

This is a very useful thread to see what others are eating!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Nowt –3 large coffee’s. Working at home.
Mid Morning –
Blue cheese, smoked salmon, 2 vine toms and Pimento stuffed olives.
L –
At home today.
Sardines in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
2x100% beef burgers, 2xlow carb muffins, 2xfried free range eggs and some tinned toms.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
Heidi 85%. 4 sq’s
2xLow Carb muffins are seriously to much even for me lol. Very filling
Drinks -
About3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 2.0l
Zero Espressos
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind

No pic today
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Thursdsy 29 March 2018.

250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon
B. Decaf coffee
L. Boiled egg & toast, decaf tea
Evening meal ~ pre BG 5.0
Crispy battered fish & chips from the chippy! It's ages since I've eaten this from the chippy!
Decaf tea.
3hrs post prandial BG 6.2 Extremely happy with this
250mls warm boiled water
1ltr water throughout the day & evening


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Nowt –3 large coffee’s. Working at home.
> Mid Morning –
> Blue cheese, smoked salmon, 2 vine toms and Pimento stuffed olives.
> L –
> At home today.
> Sardines in tomato sauce on a low cab muffin.
> Mid afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> 2x100% beef burgers, 2xlow carb muffins, 2xfried free range eggs and some tinned toms.
> Strawberries and whipped cream.
> Heidi 85%. 4 sq’s
> 2xLow Carb muffins are seriously to much even for me lol. Very filling
> Drinks -
> About3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 2.0l
> Zero Espressos
> Zero Alpro Almond
> Zero Moser Roth of any kind
> 
> No pic today
> End for today.


Low Cab muffin? That's a new one Vince ~ did you buy that from the taxi rank cafè?


----------



## Vince_UK

CHEEKY


wirralass said:


> Low Cab muffin? That's a new one Vince ~ did you buy that from the taxi rank cafè?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Low Cab muffin? That's a new one Vince ~ did you buy that from the taxi rank cafè?


You are getting as bad as thet @Kaylz lol
EDITED IT OUT!!!
Thank you WL for pointing out my typo lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You are getting as bad as thet @Kaylz lol
> EDITED IT OUT!!!
> Thank you WL for pointing out my typo lol


No probs Vince nothing else to do whilst Insomnia is keeping me company again


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You are getting as bad as thet @Kaylz lol
> EDITED IT OUT!!!
> Thank you WL for pointing out my typo lol


You might have edited your post Vince, but it still shows up in your original post ~ as per my post 4945!!! hehe! Click on click to expand on your post if that doesnt confuse you!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You might have edited your post Vince, but it still shows up in your original post ~ as per my post 4945!!! hehe! Click on click to expand on your post if that doesnt confuse you!


I know lol


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 
3 large coffee’s
Tin Calvo Mediterranean tuna salad when arrived at my office.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Business Lunch Out-Taiwanese cuisine.
Jasmine tea, popcorn snack, chicken with radish, boiled okra, sliced pork with cucumber, Mapo tofu, Taiwanese sausage with garlic, spicy shredded pork with buns (I had 1), lettuce with garlic chillies and pork, pork stuffed rolls with sweet sauce, 
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Smoked salmon, tuna with avocado egg mayo, 2 vine toms and blue cheese.
Strawberries and whipped cream.

Drinks -
Jasmine Tea
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
Zero Espressos 
Zero Alpro Almond
Zero Moser Roth of any kind 

End for today.

_____________________________________________


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- slice wholemeal toast with butter
S- skinny latte and a packet of crisps
L- ham & cheese salad
S- dairy milk Easter egg (approx half)
D- fish pie, apple turnover 
S- wispa


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 30/3_
FBG (5.30am) - 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), blackberries,
blueberries, hazelnuts {266 Cal / 34.0g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk

Snack (8am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine

Brunch (9.30am): Scrambled duck egg, smoked salmon, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one grapefruit {273 Cal / 15.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Fish & chips - Take away_ [batter removed from half of fish,
smallportion of chips]_ {369 Cal / 31.4g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {147 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

.................................2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Vegetable soup {57 Cal / 7.1g Carbs}
Pheasant Milanese_ [leftovers]_, sweet potato, avocado salad {476 Cal / 28.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {131 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1891
Carbs 167.0g
Protein 115.8g
Fat 73.0g (Sat Fat 13.2g / Trans fat 1.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Martin Canty

Yesterday
L - 3 mini Empanadas - Let's not talk about the hit on my BG
D - Air Fried Chicken thighs (skinless, bone-out) breading of Flaxseed meal, Paprika and Salt & Pepper accompanied by bacon wrapped asparagus


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> @Heath o
> Take a look at this book Heath it is a terrific guide for carb content. It is my Bible and many on here also.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbs-Cals...-1&keywords=carbs+and+cals+book+for+diabetics


I find this free website handy https://cronometer.com/
It keeps track of micro & macro nutrients, exercise and biometrics (weight, BG for me but whatever you like) as well as being a food diary. You do need accurate scales though these are less than £10.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee. 
L. Not hungry,  sparkling wate
D. Not hungry, coffee. 
Late night snack, cheese and a smidgeon of pickle sarnie. 
Water through the day.


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal ham & garlic and herb soft cheese sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar, pint of water
pint of water
coffee
T - ham & mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%, pint of water
coffee xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Yesterday
> L - 3 mini Empanadas - Let's not talk about the hit on my BG
> D - Air Fried Chicken thighs (skinless, bone-out) breading of Flaxseed meal, Paprika and Salt & Pepper accompanied by bacon wrapped asparagus


@Martin Canty  May I ask how you air fry the chicken thighs and can you do that with drumsticks? I have an under utilised Actifry and Holgen oven here. I fry diced chicken in the Actifry but that is about it.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 1x wholemeal toast with butter. Skinny latte
L- starter - baked Brie with chutney, main - lobster and crab fish cakes with asparagus & a mint pea sauce, dessert - mini chocolate brownie. A glass of prosecco to celebrate birth of Nathaniel.
D- McDonald’s - cheese burger & nuggets.

Options at hospital are limited! So we went out for lunch to do something happy with our other son & my mum.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B –
‘ala’ Ditto with flaxseed and soya milk tat was at 5.am
8 am
5 egg roll pork stuffed parcels
3 hours later
A 100gm bar of Heidi 75% 27.7g/carbs which was absolutely greedy of me.
Pre 5.9, Post 7.1 both on the Codefree which tends to read high and both in the non diabetic range. Yet another very dangerous piece of knowledge for me to possess.
L –
Nowt
Mid afternoon –
Chunk of blue cheese and 3 vine toms.
D –
SIchuan cuisine.
Mapo Tofu of course, stewed tofu, a roast chicken, stewed greens with ham, a hot rock omelette cooked at the table.
Drinks -
Jasmine tea
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
0.5l zero carb soya milk straight out of the fridge.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 31/3
_FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
..............................5 mile walk
Breakfast (7.30am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded), 
hummus, tomatoes / Tangerine {308 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {65 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, rye bread & hummus {278 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {132 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, sourdough), milk {201 Cal / 17.4g Carbs}
.................................5 km on rowing machine

_BG (6pm): 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Salmon, roast potatoes, celeriac crisps, carrots,
runner beans, peas {415 Cal / 32.5g Carbs}
Wine: Zinfandel {125 Cal / 3.8g Carbs}
.................................2 mile walk
Dessert: Spiced poached pear, mascarpone ice cream, pistachios {115 Cal / 17.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1774
Carbs 148.1g
Protein 104.3g
Fat 61.2g (Sat Fat 15.2g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> ‘ala’ Ditto with flaxseed and soya milk tat was at 5.am
> 8 am
> 5 egg roll pork stuffed parcels
> 3 hours later
> A 100gm bar of Heidi 75% 27.7g/carbs which was absolutely greedy of me.
> Pre 5.9, Post 7.1 both on the Codefree which tends to read high and both in the non diabetic range. Yet another very dangerous piece of knowledge for me to possess.
> L –
> Nowt
> Mid afternoon –
> Chunk of blue cheese and 3 vine toms.
> D –
> SIchuan cuisine.
> Mapo Tofu of course, stewed tofu, a roast chicken, stewed greens with ham, a hot rock omelette cooked at the table.
> Drinks -
> Jasmine tea
> About 2.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 1.0l
> 0.5l zero carb soya milk straight out of the fridge.
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 7674View attachment 7676View attachment 7677View attachment 7678View attachment 7679View attachment 7680View attachment 7681View attachment 7682View attachment 7683View attachment 7684


Hot rock omelette looks fun, I'm trying to work out a way of doing this with my 6 year old son. I will get back to you on this one.


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> Hot rock omelette looks fun, I'm trying to work out a way of doing this with my 6 year old son. I will get back to you on this one.


The rock are extremely hot so is the iron plate. I have no idea how they do it. The eggs turn to omelette ery fast indeed. Just a thought, Maybe heat a skillet  with pebbles on to a very high temp os a gas ring. Just a thought I am no chef.


----------



## Heath o

Dinner time plain omelette and chicken wrap for tea snack was reeses peanut butter cup


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> @Martin Canty May I ask how you air fry the chicken thighs and can you do that with drumsticks?


You can do just about anything in the air fryer, in this instance I set the temperature to 375 (which seems to work well for chicken) & fry until the breading is a golden brown (I still double check with a thermometer). Bone-in cuts might take a little longer & "fry" at 350 to prevent the breading or coating burning.
Last night we had company & I did some pre-made Jalapeno Poppers for appetizers & I used the instructions on the box for regular frying


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 1/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
raspberries, almonds {272 Cal / 34.3g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am):Scrambled eggs, bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one orange {346 Cal / 26.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Kake udon {138 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, rye bread & hummus {268 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Rhubarb, plums, yoghurt, hazelnuts, 100% chocolate {225 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Rack of lamb, celeriac mash, roast squash,
green beans, turnip / Cabernet Sauvignon (6oz) {533 Cal / 35.3g Carbs}
.................................3 mile walk
Dessert: Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {129 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1872
Carbs 157.7g
Protein 91.4g
Fat 71.8g (Sat Fat 18.2g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Martin Canty

B -
L -
We were entertaining last night....
D - Baked Ham, coleslaw (dressing was half Sour Cream/ half Mayonnaise & a splash of organic apple cider vinegar) Cauliflower Cheese & for the carb addicts mashed sweet potato & Yam


----------



## Vince_UK

@Martin Canty 
Thanks Martin


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 
Thought I would try a medium sized banana today to see how I would react. Haven’t had one since September last year.
Pre 5.8, 2 hours post 6.4, On the Codefree which again tends to read high.
Acceptable.
L – 
Rump steak with Dijon and blue cheese, 2 fried eggs and some tinned toms.
Mid afternoon –
Was adventurous with  some small tangerines as in photo. I weight out 80gr peeled.
Pre which was also post lunch 5.8 Codefree. 2 hours post it was 5.6. 
That shocked me totally, actually dropped.
In the past I used to eat these as an elephant eats peanuts.
Wonderfully delicious
D – 
Chicken breast dice in spices done in Actifry, steamed sprouts.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
Zero carb tea 1 bottle.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- 1x slice wholemeal toast with butter
L- ham and cheese salad. Easter egg chocolate.
D- chicken casserole with wild & basmati rice
S- more Easter egg chocolate


----------



## Martin Canty

S - Leftover ham
D - Roast lamb, roast new potatoes & Leftover Coleslaw


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Sunday 01.04.2018

250mls warm boiled water with fresh lemon slices
B. I _think_ I had a bacon omelette! Decaf tea.
L. Zilch
Evening meal
Apéritif small glass of Port
Roast lamb, roast potatoes, baby potatoes with skin left on, roast parsnips, carrots & swede mash, stuffing balls, sausage meat balls, pigs in blankets, broccoli, mint sauce and gravy. Very delish meal cooked by my elder daughter's fair hands. Sounds a lot but my portion size was acceptable. Glass of white with meal. Mug tea after meal. No dessert.

BG pre meal @ 15.49hrs 6.1. E've.meal @ 18.30hrs.
Didn't test post meal as I was still at my daughter's but BG @ 02.34am was 6.6.

1ltr water throughout the day and late evening.
250mls warm boiled water with fresh lemon slices.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've been a naughty little boy these last few days.  Had a whopping big piece of cod from the chippy on Friday, but was fairly good as I had it with a Lidl protein roll (my last one) instead of chips.  Saturday started no too bad with a bacon sarnie in Burgen, then went out & had a chocolate fudge brownie in a pub with a pint of Doom Bar.  Then spent the rest pf the afternoon down a few real ales in another pub with really comfortable seats & a roaring fire.  In the evening had 2 pulled pork wraps.  The pork was cooked in cider, so probably a few carbs there!  Sunday started with with scrambled eggs on 2 slices of toasted Burgen then a buttered hot cross bun!  MIL bought me a naughty milk choc Easter egg & I slowly munched on that throughout the day.  Went out for Easter lunch & had a sweet potato, carrot & leak soup followed by roast lamb with veg & roast potatoes & a pint of lager.  I think that's everything.


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast

L - lasagne, tablespoon peas, salad and 3 roast potatoes (in a cafe)

D - marinaded chicken steak, small baked potato with butter, salad and tablespoon sweet corn 

Snacks - latte & 1 single Thornton’s chocolate on my travels 

However, I may be tempted to have a bit of chocolate with my cuppa later


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been a naughty little boy these last few days.  Had a whopping big piece of cod from the chippy on Friday, but was fairly good as I had it with a Lidl protein roll (my last one) instead of chips.  Saturday started no too bad with a bacon sarnie in Burgen, then went out & had a chocolate fudge brownie in a pub with a pint of Doom Bar.  Then spent the rest pf the afternoon down a few real ales in another pub with really comfortable seats & a roaring fire.  In the evening had 2 pulled pork wraps.  The pork was cooked in cider, so probably a few carbs there!  Sunday started with with scrambled eggs on 2 slices of toasted Burgen then a buttered hot cross bun!  MIL bought me a naughty milk choc Easter egg & I slowly munched on that throughout the day.  Went out for Easter lunch & had a sweet potato, carrot & leak soup followed by roast lamb with veg & roast potatoes & a pint of lager.  I think that's everything.


Confession time over ~ at least you're honest Mark ~ good to get it off your chest so you can sleep tonight, right? You certainly had a whale of a time food & drink  wise whilst enjoying your weekend with MIL Well good for you ~ so back to the drawing board for you tomorrow me laddo and more creative recipes please take care now. Who fed your chuck chucks while you were away? Oh and a 6.2 is nowt to be sniffed at Mark


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been a naughty little boy these last few days.  Had a whopping big piece of cod from the chippy on Friday, but was fairly good as I had it with a Lidl protein roll (my last one) instead of chips.  Saturday started no too bad with a bacon sarnie in Burgen, then went out & had a chocolate fudge brownie in a pub with a pint of Doom Bar.  Then spent the rest pf the afternoon down a few real ales in another pub with really comfortable seats & a roaring fire.  In the evening had 2 pulled pork wraps.  The pork was cooked in cider, so probably a few carbs there!  Sunday started with with scrambled eggs on 2 slices of toasted Burgen then a buttered hot cross bun!  MIL bought me a naughty milk choc Easter egg & I slowly munched on that throughout the day.  Went out for Easter lunch & had a sweet potato, carrot & leak soup followed by roast lamb with veg & roast potatoes & a pint of lager.  I think that's everything.



With a Hba1c of 36, why not? It was Easter after all


----------



## kentish maid

Today
B - Porridge and berries

L- King Prawn Salad and 2 buttered Ryvita

D - Spice Tailor Chicken Tikka Masala  with added spinach and cauliflower and a spoonful of pilau rice

Snacks - A Fox's Granola  honey and ginger Cookie

If I get peckish later I may have some nuts


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Confession time over ~ at least you're honest Mark ~ good to get it off your chest so you can sleep tonight, right? You certainly had a whale of a time food & drink  wise whilst enjoying your weekend with MIL Well good for you ~ so back to the drawing board for you tomorrow me laddo and more creative recipes please take care now. Who fed your chuck chucks while you were away? Oh and a 6.2 is nowt to be sniffed at Mark


We filled up loads of feeders with food for the chickens & plenty of water, though they were all empty when we got home.  We have had so much rain that the coop is a quagmire!  Poor chickens are knee deep in mud!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. 3 Ryvita’s with cheese , an apple , a little watermelon and some sparkling water. 
D. Roast turkey breast, 3 small new potatoes, broccoli, mushrooms and a Coke Zero 
Bedtime . 2 gingernuts to keep my level from dropping 

I’ve got my appetite back


----------



## Heath o

Ate too much roast beef,Yorkshire pud,mash,gravy,roast potatoes,broccoli,sprouts,peas and carrots
Snacks
Marathon(snickers) Buenos,2 doughnuts and 3 biscuits


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich - 3 slices smoked ham and a serving of garlic & herb philly, salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - 2 egg mushroom and ham omelette, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
coffee xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 1x wholemeal toast with butter. Coffee.
L- chicken salad. Packet plain crisps. Wispa.
S- McCoy’s crisps.
D- spaghetti carbonara with a slice garlic bread. Chocolate ice cream.

Might eat more chocolate later


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 2/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blackcurrants, hazelnuts {285 Cal / 34.5g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, smoked salmon,
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one orange {283 Cal / 18.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Tomato & basil soup {84 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Ham, fig & avocado salad, rye bread & cottage cheese {237 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}
Blackberries, redcurrants, yoghurt, almonds {118 Cal / 8.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
..............................2 mile walk
..............................5 km on rowing machine
Snack (4pm): Toasted walnut bread, hummus {128 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.5 [very happy with this]_
Dinner (6pm): Hake, chorizo & cannellini beans, 
roast sweet potato, pangrattato {411 Cal / 26.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, nectarine, yoghurt, pecans {139 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1834
Carbs 173.5g
Protein 96.9g
Fat 69.2g (Sat Fat 15.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

02/04/18 (1158cals) woke at 06:30
7:00 Breakfast 441cals 29.325g carbs (BS 9.7)
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 poached eggs 79cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
25g candian vintage cheese 104cals 0.025g carbs
100ml cranberry juice 42cals 10g carbs (BS 11.7)

12:00 Lunch 553cals 35.8g carbs (BS 9.7)
2 slices veg roll hulls 274cals 13g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
100ml cranberry juice 42cals 10g carbs (BS 10.3)

17:00 Dinner 471.8cals 59.96g carbs (BS 8..4)
Leftover Easter Sunday Lunch.
1/3 chicken joint & stuffing asda 257cals 5.8g carbs
95g potato baked 87cals 20g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
140ml chicken gravy bristo 39.2cals 7.56g carbs
150ml shloer rose 66cals 15.6g carbs (BS 12.2)

21:00 Snack 164cals 10.65g carbs (BS 6.5) Wow! That was a big drop in 2 hours!
2 oatcakes nairns 72cals 8.7g carbs
15g no sugar peanut butter sun pat 92cals 1.95 g carbs

Had a horrid week of shingles. My BS was all over the place & had to add some correction doses. Feeling much better today! Unfortunately put on a bit of weight, 12.25 stone. All that overeating, 1500-1700cals/day when I was cranky & ill. I always eat more when I’m ill! The exception being a fever & can’t get out of bed. BS much better today. Ran out of almond milk a couple days ago so, drank more juice. But, have order from tesco delivered in the morning: ordered 2 litres this time to last me the week. BS is much better today. Will have to start again with the weight loss but, know I can do it! No chocolate for Easter this year!


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been a naughty little boy these last few days.  Had a whopping big piece of cod from the chippy on Friday, but was fairly good as I had it with a Lidl protein roll (my last one) instead of chips.  Saturday started no too bad with a bacon sarnie in Burgen, then went out & had a chocolate fudge brownie in a pub with a pint of Doom Bar.  Then spent the rest pf the afternoon down a few real ales in another pub with really comfortable seats & a roaring fire.  In the evening had 2 pulled pork wraps.  The pork was cooked in cider, so probably a few carbs there!  Sunday started with with scrambled eggs on 2 slices of toasted Burgen then a buttered hot cross bun!  MIL bought me a naughty milk choc Easter egg & I slowly munched on that throughout the day.  Went out for Easter lunch & had a sweet potato, carrot & leak soup followed by roast lamb with veg & roast potatoes & a pint of lager.  I think that's everything.


HEAVEN on EARTH


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Snacks - latte & 1 single Thornton’s chocolate on my travels


That take some strength lol I could NEVER just have 1


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
Medium sized banana.
Mid Morning –
Tinned Calvo Mediterranean tuna salad.
L –
Factory lunch
Chicken with sweet potato, grass, fried egg in soy sauce, asparagus lettuce with carrot black fungus and very little pork.
D –
Smoked salmon with avocado egg mayo and 2 vine toms.
2 Italian pork and fennel sausage, 2 fried free range, a low carb muffin.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
4sq Cachet 85%
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
Glass of Zero carb soya milk.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Morning all

Back from France where I wasn't too bad, did have a couple of meals out which involved mussels 
Anyway normal service to be resumed today.
Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
L. Not hungry as had a late breakfast ,  sparkling water.
D . My pot luck stew.
Bedtime snack. A slice of wholemeal toast and peanut butter plus a large coffee.
Water through the day.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> That take some strength lol I could NEVER just have 1



It was a freebie with the coffee Vince which helps to keep temptation down!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> It was a freebie with the coffee Vince which helps to keep temptation down!


 Yeah Yeah


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday:
B: 2 sausages, 2 bacon, 1 egg, mushrooms, tomatoes & 2 slices toasted Burgen
L: 1 slice Simnel cake.
D: chicken Balti ready meal with cauli rice, 2 small samosas & 2 small onion bhaji's
Pud: 1 slice chocolate cake & squirty cream (low carb version)
Back on the wagon now.


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday I had
12:45 plain omelette 
19:30 plaice and potato frites 
21:40 2 pieces of seeded bread toasted
No snacks

Strange reading at 9:30 (6.7) lowest ever been then on fasting 9.30 am (9.2) any ideas guys


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Yesterday I had
> 12:45 plain omelette
> 19:30 plaice and potato frites
> 21:40 2 pieces of seeded bread toasted
> No snacks
> 
> Strange reading at 9:30 (6.7) lowest ever been then on fasting 9.30 am (9.2) any ideas guys


Bread and Potato frites
Not good


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal ham & g&h philly sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - chicken breast marinated in chilli oil, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a large mushroom and a square Lindt 90%
coffee xx


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 slices wholemeal toast, tea

L - Cornish pasty & latte (ok Vince, I admit, it was Greggs!) 

D - minted lamb chops, 6 chips, broccoli, lamb gravy, 1 slice garlic bread

Few Maltesers

(Not a particularly good day for carb counting)


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge and berries

L - home made vegetable soup (celeriac, onion, leek and cauliflower) with grated cheese and a couple of Ryvita

D - baked cod fillet, dauphinoise  potatoes, green beans, carrots.  Small banana

Have had around 150g of carbs today, not sure if I should be aiming for less? Am still losing a pound or two a week, and my BMI is now within normal range


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> Have had around 150g of carbs today, not sure if I should be aiming for less?


Hun there isn't an answer for this, we have to find out what works for us as individuals, so if its working for you, stick with it  xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Hun there isn't an answer for this, we have to find out what works for us as individuals, so if its working for you, stick with it  xx


Thanks, I shall get there in the end  Guess Sunday gave me a bit of a jolt


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> Thanks, I shall get there in the end  Guess Sunday gave me a bit of a jolt


Guess a certain comment didn't help either! chin up, we all make mistakes so don't worry about it, the odd occasions aren't going to do any harm xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 1/3 cup porridge oats made with milk, 2 boiled eggs
L: Baxters roast chicken soup, small banana & mullerlight yogurt.  Soon afterwards I started to feel ill and had to come home from work.
Water
A little nap
Slice of cheese bread & butter so I could take my pills with a cup of tea


----------



## Kaylz

@scousebird hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> @scousebird hope you feel better soon! xx


Thanks


----------



## Lanny

03/04/18 (1264.995cals) woke at 06:15 (BS 6.9) Made soup.
07:00 Breakfast 305cals 12.125g carbs
1 serving my cream of veg soup 269cals 7.755g carbs 
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs (BS 10.9)

My cream of veg soup 1 serving 269cals 7.755g carbs
320g quinfresh soup veg 105.06cals 14.08g carbs
65g unsmoked pancetta tesco 210.6cals 0.13g carbs
320g quinfresh soup veg 105.06cals 14.08g carbs
65g unsmoked pancetta tesco 210.6cals 0.13g carbs
1600ml water (4 servings)
100ml double cream tesco 444.7cals 2.6g carbs
20 grinds black pepper
Read that using cream in blended soups slows down release of sugars: because of the fat.

11:30 Lunch 388.75cals 63.89g carbs (BS 10.9)
Chilli chicken sushi tesco 121.56cals 22.57g carbs
Salmon & prawn sushi tesco 241.19cals 41.32g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk alpro 26cals 0g carbs (BS 11.3)

16:00 Dinner 377.07cals 65.26g carbs (BS 10.1)
Salmon & prawn sushi tesco 241.19cals 41.32g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
1 choc ice ms molly’s 72.88cals 8.94g carbs (BS 8.4)

20:00 Snack 194.175cals 17.36g carbs (BS 6.9)
2 oatcakes nairns 72cals 8.7g carbs
15g no sugar peanut butter sun pat 92cals 1.95 g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
25ml almond milk alpro 5.5cals 0.6g carbs
7.5g 1tsp honey rowse 24.675cals 6.11g carbs

I make a lot of soup & know pretty much what effect it has on my BS depending on whether it is & to what degree it’s blended. With my veg soup I find it raises my BS more quickly the more blended it is. So, I compromise & blend it a little bit.

This is the first time I’ve ever put cream in this soup & fully blended it smooth. I read on these forums that the fat in cream helps to slow things down. Also, it’s only recently, 14/03/18, that I’ve injected before meals when I’ve medicated straight after eating for 17 years. I usually inject 15-20mins before but, it took longer to make the soup this morning so, it ended up being 45mins by the time I ate. Is that too long?

What has surprised me today is that although the peak is less than it would otherwise be, because of the cream, it stayed at that level afterwards. Which impacted on the rest of the day. In this instance, would it have been better to inject just before eating or, even after eating? The effects on BS was delayed but, lasted much longer.


----------



## Martin Canty

S - Slice of leftover Lamb
L - Slice of Leftover Ham
D - Slice of leftover Lamb & Coleslaw


----------



## kentish maid

Martin Canty said:


> S - Slice of leftover Lamb
> L - Slice of Leftover Ham
> D - Slice of leftover Lamb & Coleslaw


Seeing that you had leftovers today took me back to the days when my Mother in law used to have 'resurrection days', when all the odds and ends left from previous meals had to be eaten up


----------



## grainger

Today;

B- sausage sandwich on brown seeded bread, skinny latte
L- chicken & bacon pasta salad (M&S 36g carb), skinny latte, few pieces of melon.
S- twirl
D- cottage pie


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: 1/3 cup porridge oats made with milk, 2 boiled eggs
> L: Baxters roast chicken soup, small banana & mullerlight yogurt.  Soon afterwards I started to feel ill and had to come home from work.
> Water
> A little nap
> Slice of cheese bread & butter so I could take my pills with a cup of tea


Hope you feel better soon Scouser


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 
Medium sized banana.
Mid Morning –
4 small tangerines level dropped at 2 hours again by 0.8
L – 
Factory lunch
Fish, spinach, bamboo with green beans and chili, tofu and I have no idea lol 
Mid Afternoon –
Tin of Calvo Californian tuna salad.
D – 
Well Vince got ambitious.
Split a chicken breast, marinated it in Chinese marinade and stuffed it with some blue cheese and cooked it in the Halogen oven. Steamed some sprouts and mushrooms. Some tinned Italian toms on the chicken. Was actually very nice.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
No Choc today 
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 3/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blackcurrants, hazelnuts {286 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km row
Breakfast 2 (7am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded), hummus /
Tangerine_ [prevents kipper burp]_ {314 Cal / 23.3g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Breton galette (smoked salmon & crème fraiche) {169 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12.30pm): Prawn & avocado salad, rye bread & hummus {301 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}
Blackberries, redcurrants, plums, yoghurt {123 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrot & swede mash,
cauliflower, green beans / Fitou (4oz) {463 Cal / 27.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans, 99% chocolate {182 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1908
Carbs 159.2g
Protein 113.8g
Fat 67.5g (Sat Fat 14.6g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Hope you feel better soon Scouser


Thanks 

Just got up and not feeling good so I think it's going to be a duvet day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Tuna & cucumber in a wholemeal thin
S: 6 slices of pepperoni with garlic & herb cream cheese
D: Cod loin in a Mediterranean tomato sauce with melted cheese on top
Pud: 1 slice of low carb choc cake & squirty cream


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny 100ml Tesco double cream is only 1.6g carb not 3.6g but I'd go easy on it as with the fat content it could really mess with your levels, the cream alone has 50g fat in before you've even thought about adding anything else so maybe reduce the amount of cream next time xx


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, Kaylz. I’m writing down the carbs but, I don’t really know what they mean yet. Just got my letter from the dietian yesterday about booking an appointment for the next 4-8 weeks. Rang yesterday morning but, was still closed for Easter. Will wait til 09:00 to ring again.

I’d noticed the effect on my BS the whole day. So, will stick with the tried & tested soup recipe I know!


----------



## Lanny

Got my appointment for 24/04/18.


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Got my appointment for 24/04/18.


That's not too long a wait and I'm sure it will roll around quickly for you  xx


----------



## Lanny

Yeah! My diary will be massive by then & she’ll have a lot of reading to do! It’s run to 15 A5 pages already! But, I won’t forget to ask questions as it’s all there!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Yeah! My diary will be massive by then & she’ll have a lot of reading to do! It’s run to 15 A5 pages already! But, I won’t forget to ask questions as it’s all there!


I know what you mean I was the same back at the start, I'm sure my nurse dreaded every time I had an appointment! lol  xx


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday I ate plain omelette for dinner and for tea I ate chicken breast cheese wrapped in plain omelette 
And here's the naughty bit
1 Mars bar(on way to doctors kept going dizzy,3 mile walk did reading 6.7 so ate chocolate and was fine on way back

Ben and Jerry's sandwich ice cream(but that was because it was ice cream who can turn down that)


----------



## kentish maid

Today
B - 1 Oatabix, unsweetened Almond Milk, berries

L - Ryvita crackers with cheese and beetroot, small packet of nuts (25g)

D - Chicken in white wine sauce (Ready meal, was feeling lazy), baby potatoes, carrots and kalettes
      Small banana with double cream

Snack - Fox's Granola honey & ginger cookie


----------



## grainger

Today: 

B- toast with butter. Skinny latte
L- blt on brown, McCoy’s crisps, half malteaser bar
D- pizza

Likely to eat body weight in chocolate tonight 

I’m struggling today in general so no food judgement please!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Still not feeling well so
Water
1 wholemeal toast so I could take tablets
Another toast
Tea
Feeling better so just had a ham omelette and a couple of mouthfuls of apple juice.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> I’m struggling today in general so no food judgement please!


Hope everything's ok hun, you know nobody here judges, you take it easy xx


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and coffee
coffee
D - ham and g&h philly sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - mince in oxo with sprouts and mushrooms, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
coffee xx


----------



## Amigo

B - 1 boiled egg & 1 slice wholemeal toast

L - burger in brioche bun with lettuce & tomato, side salad & coleslaw (I love salad) & a few chips

D - Hoi sin pork ribs & small amount of fried rice with onions & peas (home made)

Usual cuppas and a naughty single Aero


----------



## Kaylz

knew I would probably see chips mentioned somewhere when I have a hankering for chips and egg  lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> knew I would probably see chips mentioned somewhere when I have a hankering for chips and egg  lol xx



Other type 1’s can cover them Kaylz and you will eventually!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 
Medium sized banana.
Mid Morning –
Calvo Mediterranean tuna salad
L – 
Factory lunch
Chicken drumstick, green beans, celery with pork, boiled egg in soy sauce.
D – 
Smoked salmon, tuna egg mayo with silverskin onions, 2 vine toms
Low carb muffin with streaky crispy bacon. Small pork sausages, 2 fried free range, a little tinned toms
Strawberries and cream.
4sq Heidi 85%
Drinks -
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml Coke Zero
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> Medium sized banana.
> Mid Morning –
> Calvo Mediterranean tuna salad
> L –
> Factory lunch
> Chicken drumstick, green beans, celery with pork, boiled egg in soy sauce.
> D –
> Smoked salmon, tuna egg mayo with silverskin onions, 2 vine toms
> Low carb muffin with streaky crispy bacon. Small pork sausages, 2 fried free range, a little tinned toms
> Strawberries and cream.
> 4sq Heidi 85%
> Drinks -
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> 1x500ml Coke Zero
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 7769



A ‘boiled egg in soy sauce’...interesting!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A ‘boiled egg in soy sauce’...interesting!


It is quite nice Amigo just hard boil it and then soak it for an hour or two in Soy Sauce.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> It is quite nice Amigo just hard boil it and then soak it for an hour or two in Soy Sauce.



And why not Vince, I’ll try anything once!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> And why not Vince, I’ll try anything once!


Go On be a Devil lol. 
They also do them soaked in tea but those they do in the shell and leave  soaking a "few days" .
I am going to try to soy ones one day myself.
Off to Seoul Next Friday, first visit there, should be interesting foodwise.


----------



## scousebird

Tonight I am trying red bush tea.  I know it is very good at aiding sleep but I read an article that said it can help lower blood sugar & blood pressure and has anti-ageing properties


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tonight I am trying red bush tea.  I know it is very good at aiding sleep but I read an article that said it can help lower blood sugar & blood pressure and has anti-ageing properties


Lets us know how it goes Scouser, 
I gave up on the anti-ageing years ago but interested in the other properties  I am just naturally youthful


----------



## Lanny

04/04/18 (1400.425cals) woke at 06:30 (BS 7.4)
07:00 Breakfast 450.205cals 43.71g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown thick 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 poached eggs 79cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 slice toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 47cals 8.5g carbs
1 cup coffee l’or no info on asda or tesco ??
25ml almond milk alpro 5.5cals 0.6g carbs
7.5g 1tsp honey rowse 24.675cals 6.11g carbs (BS 11.2)

12:00 Lunch 359.22cals 12.83g carbs BS 9.4)
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
100ml cranberry juice 42cals 10g carbs
13:00 (BS 10.4)
Too tired & slept. Felt much better & refreshed when I woke up!

Woke at 19:00 (BS 7.2)
19:30 Dinner 591cals 9.44g carbs
150g 2 large mushrooms baked 12.6cals 0.45g carbs
50g candian vintage cheese 208cals 0.05g carbs
130g salmon fillet tesco baked 271.96cals 0g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk alpro 26cals 0g carbs
1 choc ice ms molly’s 72.88cals 8.94g carbs (BS 7.4)

I reduced my Levemir back down today as was feeling much better! Doing all those dishes that piled up while ill, made me tired & I slept after lunch. But, felt so much better afterwards!  Oops! The cheese was lovely on the mushrooms but, high in cals & fat. Trip to the little girl’s room after 2.5 hours!  Will use less nevt time!  I remember seeing a tv progtamme where it mentioned the fat in cheese is flushed out in the digestive system &, amazingly, takes up other fats from other foods in the tract so, you expel more fats in your number two’s! So, less cals are absorbed than you think!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> 04/04/18 (1400.425cals) woke at 06:30 (BS 7.4)
> 07:00 Breakfast 450.205cals 43.71g carbs
> 1 sausage baked cookstown thick 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
> 1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
> 1 poached eggs 79cals 0g carbs
> 100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
> 1 slice toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 47cals 8.5g carbs
> 1 cup coffee l’or no info on asda or tesco ??
> 25ml almond milk alpro 5.5cals 0.6g carbs
> 7.5g 1tsp honey rowse 24.675cals 6.11g carbs (BS 11.2)
> 
> 12:00 Lunch 359.22cals 12.83g carbs BS 9.4)
> 2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
> 100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
> 100ml cranberry juice 42cals 10g carbs
> 13:00 (BS 10.4)
> Too tired & slept. Felt much better & refreshed when I woke up!
> 
> Woke at 19:00 (BS 7.2)
> 19:30 Dinner 591cals 9.44g carbs
> 150g 2 large mushrooms baked 12.6cals 0.45g carbs
> 50g candian vintage cheese 208cals 0.05g carbs
> 130g salmon fillet tesco baked 271.96cals 0g carbs
> 200ml unsweetened almond milk alpro 26cals 0g carbs
> 1 choc ice ms molly’s 72.88cals 8.94g carbs (BS 7.4)
> 
> I reduced my Levemir back down today as was feeling much better! Doing all those dishes that piled up while ill, made me tired & I slept after lunch. But, felt so much better afterwards!  Oops! The cheese was lovely on the mushrooms but, high in cals & fat. Trip to the little girl’s room after 2.5 hours!  Will use less nevt time!  I remember seeing a tv progtamme where it mentioned the fat in cheese is flushed out in the digestive system &, amazingly, takes up other fats from other foods in the tract so, you expel more fats in your number two’s! So, less cals are absorbed than you think!


I eat loads of cheese Lanny and I lost 20 kilos and my weight has not plateaued. Welocme to the Baked Beans Club. I was told I couldn't and shouldn't eat them but I can and do albeit in very small qualtities, 2 tablespoonfulls normally versus the full can I used to eat


----------



## Edgar

B. Porridge with skimmed milk and two easy peelers. Piece of wholemeal toast with butter and marmite.
L.Tinned sardines minus oil and two pasta parcels of spinach and ricotta and little piece of bread.
D. Two scrambled eggs with grilled halloumi, one tomato and spinach with a wedge of homemade wholemeal bread.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Other type 1’s can cover them Kaylz and you will eventually!


Oh I know Amigo, I just don't understand as I was never a big chip fan! lol, and I didn't eat fried eggs until a few years ago either! haha xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 4/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (7am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
plums, pecans {287 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): _[Service station, amounts are estimated] _Bacon, sausage, 
mushrooms, baked beans, egg {425 Cal / 19.7g Carbs}
Chocolate muffin {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Nectarine {35 Cal / 7.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Shepherd's pie_ [squash & sweet potato topping]_,
green beans / St.Emilion (4oz) {379 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, yoghurt {55 Cal / 6.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Cherries in chocolate {123 Cal /24.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1868
Carbs 177.4g
Protein 87.2g
Fat 73.4g (Sat Fat 22.9g / Trans fat 1.0g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Chicken tikka salad
S: 1/4 Lindt 70% Easter egg
D: 2 meatballs in beer gravy with broccoli, cauli & squash/cauli/sweet potato mash (with added butter & wholegrain mustard)
Pud: Last slice of low carb choc cake with squirty cream

That dinner was way too big & I was way too full!  Still made room for cake though.


----------



## Heath o

Omelette with cheese and tomato
Smoked haddock fillet,5 baby potatoes,cauli and broccoli (small portion)
Snack
Low fat yoghurt
All healthy not sure about the yoghurt though 17 carbs


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> All healthy not sure about the yoghurt though 17 carbs


If going fir yoghurt it's best to go with a full fat Greek/natural yoghurt, also if you are not testing I'd be wary of the amount of potatoes consumed xx


----------



## Heath o

Wasn't to bad kaylz only 17.5 cabs in potatoes had 36.5 carbs altogether and and 402 cals altogether, and 4 mile walk,know what you mean about the yoghurt though was a bit high and woke up to reading of 8.4 yippeeeee


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Wasn't to bad kaylz only 17.5 cabs in potatoes had 36.5 carbs altogether and and 402 cals altogether, and 4 mile walk,know what you mean about the yoghurt though was a bit high and woke up to reading of 8.4 yippeeeee


I get you but I'm not sure whether your pre and post meal testing or ever have so just trying to help, full fat greek yoghurt can be as little as 5g carb per 100g and with some berries on top is delicious!  xx


----------



## Heath o

Will give that a try kaylz only time I test is when I first wake up and before I go to bed and when I start going light headed can you buy strips from chemist as only get 50 per month on script not enough to be testing before and after meals


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Will give that a try kaylz only time I test is when I first wake up and before I go to bed and when I start going light headed can you buy strips from chemist as only get 50 per month on script not enough to be testing before and after meals


Do you know about post meal testing? What kind of meter is it you are using? xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Do you know about post meal testing? What kind of meter is it you are using? xx


It is a true you mini it's one the doctor gave me never done pretty meal testing


----------



## Heath o

Heath o said:


> It is a true you mini it's one the doctor gave me never done pretty meal testing


Sorry pre testing


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> It is a true you mini it's one the doctor gave me never done pretty meal testing


Ah right, I'm not sure how much strips for that meter is I'm afraid and strips are rather expensive, pre and post meal testing can be a great help to learn what your body can tolerate in regards to food, you test just before you eat, then 2 hours after, after 2 hours you are looking for no more than a 3mmol rise xx


----------



## Heath o

Cheers kaylz will ask doctor if he will give me more just had a look at prices they are expensive


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Cheers kaylz will ask doctor if he will give me more just had a look at prices they are expensive


I highly doubt they will let you have more however if your lucky you will have an understanding doctor or nurse xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> I highly doubt they will let you have more however if your lucky you will have an understanding doctor or nurse xx[/QUOTE
> I just hope I get an understanding one.lol


----------



## Kaylz

@Heath o Unless you are on hypo causing medication they aren't very good at prescribing test strips, my mother in law is Type 2 but as she's only on Metformin they stopped prescribing her strips last year  xx


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge with almond milk, blueberries and almonds

L - Haven't had a sandwich in a long time. Spotted Burgen bread on offer in the Coop and decided as quite a few people on here have it I would give it a try. So lunch was a cheese and beetroot sandwich, and an Ainsley Harriot cup a soup

D - Chicken thighs in tarragon, roast potatoes and parsnips, carrots and cauliflower.  Raspberries with double cream.

Snack - Fox's Granola ginger and honey cookie.  Usually about £1.50 for a pack of 5 individually wrapped biscuits but last week a local pound type shop had 4 packets for £1 !!!!!!


----------



## Pine Marten

We were visiting family, and having walked through wet and windy weather in the park we went to the tiny cafe there - I had a veggie burger & shared a plate of chips....my numbers weren't too good last night or this morning, but oh! it was nice


----------



## HOBIE

Cauliflower cheese 4 T. A pan full of coli & 19g of cheese. Nice


----------



## Kaylz

B - oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal ham and garlic and herb philly sandwich, salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Lanny

05/04/18 (1287.743cals) woke at 05:00 (BS 8.4)
05:30 Breakfast 389.893cals 33.174g carbs 4 units Novorapid.
1 serving revised cream veg soup 223.093cals 16.104g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs

*06:15 4 units Novorapid.

Revised cream veg soup 1 serving 223.093cals 16.104g carbs
My cream of veg soup 1 serving 269cals 7.755g carbs
400g Quinfresh butternut squash mix 192cals 39.2g carbs
65g unsmoked pancetta tesco 210.6cals 0.13g carbs
3 oxo vegetable 7.68cals 1.227g carbs
800ml water (plus soup=3 servings)
10 grinds black pepper
(BS 9.4)

11:00 Lunch 494.03cals 38.5g carbs (BS 9.7) 6 units Novorapid.
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown thick 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
100ml cranberry juice 42cals 10g carbs (BS 12.3)

15:00 Dinner 403.82cals 29.68g carbs (BS 10.1) 4 units Novorapid.
2x 135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 146cals 22g carbs
7.5g 1.5tsp pure butter dromona 54.6cals 0.05g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
200ml almond milk 44cals 4.8g carbs
Ran out of the unsweetened one & this tasted very sweet! But, this tastes better in tea!

More or less slept straight away!

Woke around 19:00
19:30 (BS 8.1)

I tried again with the soup this morning with 2 things:-
1 - I diluted the cream in the soup by adding it to 2 servings of another soup. But, only had the sweeter Butternut squash with sweet potato mix left.
2 - I tried splitting the dose, as I seen Kaylz mention to a newbie somewhere, my usual 8 units Novorapid split into 4 before & 4 after.

It didn’t really work as my levels still stayed high & impacted on the rest of the day: still rising when I had lunch.

I don’t know what I’ll do with the 2 portions, with all the cream, left in the freezer. Or, would doing another split work? It seems I need more after than before. So, 3 before & 5 after?

Edited to add *06:15 4 units of Novorapid


----------



## Martin Canty

D - Leftover lamb garnished with mint chutney (could have sworn that the carb content was higher but looked at this old jar in the pantry & carbs were < 1g for my serving) Air fried Brussels Sprouts dusted with Parmagan


----------



## Beck S

Hey all.

Went home at the weekend for Easter, my diet wasn't as good as normal, but not too bad.  Snuck in some roast potatoes with my Dad's sunday lunch.  No chocolate though.

This week I've just been cooking for myself, I made myself a huge chicken satay stir fry so I can have it for lunches this week, chicken, plenty of veg, and Tesco Satay sauce.  Had pork loin with plenty of green veg last night, and tonight I'm having pilchards on wholemeal granary toast to get my fish portion in this week.  Feel like it's been getting away from me a little bit lately, so I'm pushing myself back on track.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> @Heath o Unless you are on hypo causing medication they aren't very good at prescribing test strips, my mother in law is Type 2 but as she's only on Metformin they stopped prescribing her strips last year  xx


Don't think I got much chance then on 2000mg metformin and 25 mg anaglyptin


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 
Thought I would try Quaker Cruseli 40gr
Codefree pre 5.5. Post. 8.1 to high? Uplift 2.6, 45 minutes later 6.9, it always drops fairly fast
Mid Morning –
Low carb muffin with pork sausages and tinned tomatoes mixed herb done in slow cooker overnight. 6 sq Heidi 85%
L – 
Nowt
Mid afternoon – 
Bar of Heidi 75% and glass of Soy milk. That put me at 7.8 on the Codefree just inside the 7.9 limit
D – 
Hong Shao pork with quails eggs, Beef with chillies and radish, Chicken in a peanut sauce with cucumber, stir fried cauliflower and of course Mapo Tofu.
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> Hong Shao pork with quails eggs, Beef with chillies and radish, Chicken in a peanut sauce with cucumber, stir fried cauliflower and of course Mapo Tofu.


As always I'm salivating at the thought of your feast


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> As always I'm salivating at the thought of your feast


Sorry Martin hehe


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 5/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with 2% milk), 
strawberries, peach {275 Cal / 41.4g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (7am): Bacon, scrambled egg, mushroom, tomatoes,
toast / Juice from one orange {253 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana (half) {46 Cal / 10.5g Carbs)

Lunch (12pm): _[At the seaside] _Fish & chips (half) {261 Cal / 25.3g Carbs}
Ice cream {104 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6pm): Hake, cannellini bean stew {383 Cal / 21.3g Carbs}
Dessert: Mango, raspberries, yoghurt {98 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast, milk {167 Cal /18.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1720
Carbs 170.1g
Protein 102.3g
Fat 61.1g (Sat Fat 20.6g / Trans fat 1.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Morning, I fell asleep last night reading this thread and didn't get a chance to post 
Yesterday
Tea
B: 40g all bran, 2 boiled eggs
L: Tuna, sweetcorn & mayo on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, 12 grapes & a mullerlight yogurt.
T: Spaghetti (wholemeal) bolognese, glass of red vino.
Tea during the day


----------



## Radders

I am on holiday in Crete so my eating habits are somewhat different from normal. 
Also decided after 30 years that I will start eating fish. I wondered how my digestive system would cope but since I eat eggs and cheese it’s no stranger to animal protein, and I read that our gut biome is very quick to adapt. 
Yesterday was a fish free day partly because the portions out here are so huge it’s still quite daunting for me! 
Breakfast: half a banana, Greek full fat yoghurt and almonds.
Lunch: grilled vegetables: peppers, courgettes, aubergines and mushrooms; a few of Mr Radders’ chips; a beer. 
Mid afternoon treat: small portion pistachio ice cream
Dinner: garlic mushrooms followed by a massive Greek salad and three large glasses of dry rosé. I even ate a few olives in the hope that I can train my tastebuds to like them but so far it’s not working very well. Eaten outside in a beachfront restaurant watching the sun go down. Holiday heaven!


----------



## Vince_UK

Radders said:


> I am on holiday in Crete so my eating habits are somewhat different from normal.
> Also decided after 30 years that I will start eating fish. I wondered how my digestive system would cope but since I eat eggs and cheese it’s no stranger to animal protein, and I read that our gut biome is very quick to adapt.
> Yesterday was a fish free day partly because the portions out here are so huge it’s still quite daunting for me!
> Breakfast: half a banana, Greek full fat yoghurt and almonds.
> Lunch: grilled vegetables: peppers, courgettes, aubergines and mushrooms; a few of Mr Radders’ chips; a beer.
> Mid afternoon treat: small portion pistachio ice cream
> Dinner: garlic mushrooms followed by a massive Greek salad and three large glasses of dry rosé. I even ate a few olives in the hope that I can train my tastebuds to like them but so far it’s not working very well. Eaten outside in a beachfront restaurant watching the sun go down. Holiday heaven!


Sounds cool Radders Enjoy it


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> I even ate a few olives in the hope that I can train my tastebuds to like them


I'm with you on this one, I've tried and tried but I've had to admit defeat! lol xx


----------



## scousebird

Radders said:


> I am on holiday in Crete so my eating habits are somewhat different from normal.
> Also decided after 30 years that I will start eating fish. I wondered how my digestive system would cope but since I eat eggs and cheese it’s no stranger to animal protein, and I read that our gut biome is very quick to adapt.
> Yesterday was a fish free day partly because the portions out here are so huge it’s still quite daunting for me!
> Breakfast: half a banana, Greek full fat yoghurt and almonds.
> Lunch: grilled vegetables: peppers, courgettes, aubergines and mushrooms; a few of Mr Radders’ chips; a beer.
> Mid afternoon treat: small portion pistachio ice cream
> Dinner: garlic mushrooms followed by a massive Greek salad and three large glasses of dry rosé. I even ate a few olives in the hope that I can train my tastebuds to like them but so far it’s not working very well. Eaten outside in a beachfront restaurant watching the sun go down. Holiday heaven!


Enjoy your holiday.
My OH didn't eat olives until a few years ago but now he really likes them especially with some feta cheese.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Smoked mackerel & scrambled eggs
L: Some Kofte kebab thingy's from Aldi
D: Roast beef, peas, carrots, 2 Yorkies & roast potatoes
Pud: Apple strudel & cream


----------



## Mark Parrott

Radders said:


> I am on holiday in Crete so my eating habits are somewhat different from normal.
> Also decided after 30 years that I will start eating fish. I wondered how my digestive system would cope but since I eat eggs and cheese it’s no stranger to animal protein, and I read that our gut biome is very quick to adapt.
> Yesterday was a fish free day partly because the portions out here are so huge it’s still quite daunting for me!
> Breakfast: half a banana, Greek full fat yoghurt and almonds.
> Lunch: grilled vegetables: peppers, courgettes, aubergines and mushrooms; a few of Mr Radders’ chips; a beer.
> Mid afternoon treat: small portion pistachio ice cream
> Dinner: garlic mushrooms followed by a massive Greek salad and three large glasses of dry rosé. I even ate a few olives in the hope that I can train my tastebuds to like them but so far it’s not working very well. Eaten outside in a beachfront restaurant watching the sun go down. Holiday heaven!


I'm off to Crete in June.  Where are you staying?  If you are anywhere near Sissi, there is a great restaurant called The Pink Flamingo.  Does a great Gyros plate with no bread or chips, just the meat and huge salad.  And his Kleftiko is to die for.


----------



## Ditto

Went in Pizza Hut. Only been in once before, decades ago. Had chocolate milk shake with ice cream mmm, 3 triangles steak pizza, an onion ring, a circle of garlic bread, 5 fries and a small bowl ice cream, 2 bites mac cheese. Back in the day I'd have wolfed the lot and all the left-overs. My appetite has diminished, I'm blaming age. Sucks! On the other hand I had a thudding heart for half the afternoon.  Good job I've ordered some strips, get real.


----------



## Radders

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm off to Crete in June.  Where are you staying?  If you are anywhere near Sissi, there is a great restaurant called The Pink Flamingo.  Does a great Gyros plate with no bread or chips, just the meat and huge salad.  And his Kleftiko is to die for.


Koutouloufari, a village above Hersonnissos. Gyros would suit my other half but then he’d want the bread as well!


----------



## Radders

scousebird said:


> Enjoy your holiday.
> My OH didn't eat olives until a few years ago but now he really likes them especially with some feta cheese.


I have tried them again today on another Greek salad, chopped up small this time so bearable when eaten with a mouthful of other stuff. On the other hand that means every mouthful is spoiled by the taste of olives!
It’s weird: my other half has a very sweet tooth and can’t bear dark chocolate but likes olives and Guinness which I find unpalatably bitter. Makes you wonder how tastebuds work!


----------



## Heath o

Omelette with ham cheese tomato never made one till 2 weeks ago look forward to it every morning now
Tea
Rump steak,baby potatoes,with herbs,cauli & broccoli 
Supper
2 Weetabix 
Loads of black coffees starting to look forward to these aswell


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Loads of black coffees starting to look forward to these aswell


I take it from this you used to have milk in your coffee? if so is there a reason you aren't anymore?
Also be watchful of the Weetabix, although its one of the cereals we are told is 'safe' many find that isn't the case at all! haha xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> I take it from this you used to have milk in your coffee? if so is there a reason you aren't anymore?
> Also be watchful of the Weetabix, although its one of the cereals we are told is 'safe' many find that isn't the case at all! haha xx


Always liked my coffee milky have 2 when I wake up and 2 before bed and rest is black coffee with a couple of herbal teas thrown in as well,know what you mean about cereals all are very high,very rare eat em though but been fancing a bowl for days,lol could be worse though used to eat 2 or 3 litres a time of ice cream, lol


----------



## Martin Canty

L - 3 mini empanadas & taquitos (wasn't going to get them but I had to take one of the dogs to the groomers & I have to pass this store on the way back home)
Inspired by @Vince_UK ....
D - Stir fry flank steak (marinaded in soy sauce, 5 spice & guar gum) with broccoli on a bed of spinach (would cut the guar gum next time as it made the marinade stick to the meat & ended up being too salty)


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- rice crispies & coffee
L- portobello mushrooms in a Stilton sauce with toasted bread, lobster & prawn fish cakes with a pea sauce and asparagus. Espresso.
D- plain crisps, cheese, pepperami & mayonnaise. Malteasers bar.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> Always liked my coffee milky have 2 when I wake up and 2 before bed and rest is black coffee with a couple of herbal teas thrown in as well,know what you mean about cereals all are very high,very rare eat em though but been fancing a bowl for days,lol could be worse though used to eat 2 or 3 litres a time of ice cream, lol


Try to look out for Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits.  Lower in carb than Weetabix & taste exactly the same.


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Try to look out for Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits.  Lower in carb than Weetabix & taste exactly the same.


Cheers mark never seen them but will definitely have a look for em


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Cheers mark never seen them but will definitely have a look for em


Here's a link to them xx
https://groceries.asda.com/product/...k-protein-boosted-wheat-biscuits/910001743762


----------



## kentish maid

B - porridge with berries and nuts

L- homemade vegetable soup and half of a cheese sandwich

D- Tesco Finest Lasagne with a huge plate of salad, banana and double cream (pot of cream now finished  )

Snack - Fox's Granola ginger and honey Cookie


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> Fox's Granola ginger and honey Cookie


Do you have the nutrition information for these? As they have disappeared off the Tesco website x


----------



## Kaylz

B - oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and coffee
coffee
D - ham and g&h philly wholemeal sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - 2 minute steaks, roast brussels and a large flat mushroom, charlotte potatoes, gravy and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## scousebird

Radders said:


> I have tried them again today on another Greek salad, chopped up small this time so bearable when eaten with a mouthful of other stuff. On the other hand that means every mouthful is spoiled by the taste of olives!


I hope you are not forcing them in because you think you should eat them, we can't all like everything.  After diagnosis I tried peanut butter again, never liked it and still don't


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small banana with LF Greek yogurt, 2 poached eggs and an avocado 
L: Tesco beef casserole with dumplings, 2 small melon slices & a mullerlight yogurt
T: Steak, chips & onion rings . 
Tea, during the day, wine during the evening


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Here's a link to them xx
> https://groceries.asda.com/product/...k-protein-boosted-wheat-biscuits/910001743762


Cheers kaylz that's why haven't seen them only small Asia near me and don't sell much will have to get Mrs look in the big Asia,cheers


----------



## Heath o

Sorry asda dyslexic keyboard


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Do you have the nutrition information for these? As they have disappeared off the Tesco website x


Found them on the Waitrose site 
https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/foxs-5-granola-cookies-honey-ginger/715403-600776-600777#!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes, coffee
L- cheese & ham toastie, half a chocolate brownie, skinny latte (all at costa)
D- pasta bolognese (wholemeal pasta). Easter egg (we have too many!)


----------



## Heath o

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- Cornflakes, coffee
> L- cheese & ham toastie, half a chocolate brownie, skinny latte (all at costa)
> D- pasta bolognese (wholemeal pasta). Easter egg (we have too many!)


Nothing wrong with 2 manyeaster eggs,wish we had to many I'd be doing same as you as well


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B – 
Smoked salmon and sardine in tom sauce on a low carb muffin, 2 vine toms and a little blue cheese
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
2 sq Cachet 85% 2 glass soya milk
Nowt
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
D – 
Food Hall, got tied up on the phone for over 1 hour couldn't be bothered after that.
Pork, fish , tofu, pak choi, mushrooms, beef, lion head meatballs.
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
Bought some raspberries lastnight, price has dropped lol.  Have some blackberries and steaks being delivered today and I found some Russian 90% chocolate.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Went in Pizza Hut. Only been in once before, decades ago. Had chocolate milk shake with ice cream mmm, 3 triangles steak pizza, an onion ring, a circle of garlic bread, 5 fries and a small bowl ice cream, 2 bites mac cheese. Back in the day I'd have wolfed the lot and all the left-overs. My appetite has diminished, I'm blaming age. Sucks! On the other hand I had a thudding heart for half the afternoon.  Good job I've ordered some strips, get real.


I have missed you so much Ditto. You make my day with your wonderful posts.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry coulis & squirty cream (BG before: 5.9, 2 hrs after: 6.0)
L: Tuna salad & a few nibbles of a Lindt 70% egg
D: Chicken breast filled with garlic & herb soft cheese & Chorizo & wrapped in Prosciutto with roasted med veg
Pud: White chocolate & raspberry thing from Aldi.  Naughty but at 26g carb no too naughty.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 6/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blueberries, walnuts {292 Cal / 34.5g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (7am): Walnut bread (2 slices, toasted), hummus,
avocado, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {249 Cal / 26.5g Carbs}

................................3 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup, croutons {169 Cal / 27.6g Carbs}
Orange cake, chocolate icing {243 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
................................1 mile walk (to restaurant)
Dinner (6pm): Campari & soda {80 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Salt & pepper squid, chilli dip / Champagne (3oz) {230 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
Beef Wellington_ [left most of pastry]_, pommes anna, green beans,
spinach / Margaux (10oz) {628 Cal / 26.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Apple & hazelnut tarte, ice cream {106 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
..................................1 mile walk

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2053
Carbs 174.5g
Protein 76.1g
Fat 72.5g (Sat Fat 15.6g / Trans fat 1.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
Omelette with ham(might have a change tomorrow)
Tea
Chicken mixed peppers mushrooms fried with a bit of curry sauce
Supper
Natural yoghurt 3 strawberry
Snacks
1 chocolate digestive because on false hypo 
1tangerine


----------



## Beck Mercer

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Small banana with LF Greek yogurt, 2 poached eggs and an avocado
> L: Tesco beef casserole with dumplings, 2 small melon slices & a mullerlight yogurt
> T: Steak, chips & onion rings .
> Tea, during the day, wine during the evening


THIS really made me giggle. Lol.


----------



## Heath o

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Small banana with LF Greek yogurt, 2 poached eggs and an avocado
> L: Tesco beef casserole with dumplings, 2 small melon slices & a mullerlight yogurt
> T: Steak, chips & onion rings .
> Tea, during the day, wine during the evening


Hi scousebird just read avocado on your list tried one on Thurs for first time,can't understand why anybody actually likes em,never again,lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> Hi scousebird just read avocado on your list tried one on Thurs for first time,can't understand why anybody actually likes em,never again,lol


Absolutely hate avocado.  Tried it a couple of years back & really hated the texture.


----------



## kentish maid

Bought a Tesco Finest High Protein Loaf yesterday, will not be buying another one. Ok toasted just didn't like the texture

B - Mushroom omelette on a slice of toast

L - Prawn salad and a slice of bread and butter

D - Salmon fillet, baby potatoes, carrots and French beans. 2 profiteroles

Nescafe Gold Mocha
Fox's granary honey and ginger cookie


----------



## Ditto

BG sky high  had lg bowl porridge with milk and banana....also gave me crippling indigestion. Measured hours after at over 8  

Now I'm stuffed to the gills after having M&S cottage pie, thought it wouldn't be enough so had crinkle cut oven chips too. Always so greedy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm thinking maybe the ready meals are for two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will leave off measuring for a bit, let it go down...if I can't get bg down I'll have to go back to Atkins. Sucks.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto how much over 8 were you? its ok to go over 8
Also it should say on the pack how many folk the ready meal is supposed to serve xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes & Coffee
L- Eggy Bread, McCoy’s & Minstrels 
S- birthday cake
D- Paella & Easter egg. Weight watchers yoghurt.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B – 
100% beef burger on a low carb muffin with a fried free range.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Paris Baguette Chicken salad, black coffee.
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
D – 
Rump steak with Dijon, mushrooms sautéed in butter (1st time I have ever cooked), steamed Napa cabbage and broccoli.
Raspberries and blackberries in whipped cream.
I thought I had seen the last of strawberries for a while but yesterday they delivered my 1/2 a kilo FREE with my steak order as a gift 
4sq Cachet 85%
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
500ml Soya milk.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 7/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (7am): Weetabix, almond milk,
strawberries, raspberries, walnuts {276 Cal / 34.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Minestrone soup {134 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, walnut bread, hummus {299 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Mango, blueberries, yoghurt {67 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}

................................2 mile walk 
Dinner (6pm): Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, celeriac mash, 
carrots, cauliflower, broad beans {401 Cal / 39.4g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blueberries, yoghurt {81Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1500
Carbs 156.6g
Protein 93.9g
Fat 44.7g (Sat Fat 11.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

Found this today  Sprite Fibre +
Supposed to have teh same fire content as 2 Apples but zero everything else. 50% higher price than Sprite Zero


----------



## scousebird

Heath o said:


> Hi scousebird just read avocado on your list tried one on Thurs for first time,can't understand why anybody actually likes em,never again,lol





Mark Parrott said:


> Absolutely hate avocado. Tried it a couple of years back & really hated the texture.


One of my friends thinks they are the food of the devil


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out - Bacon, sausage, 2 eggs, beans, 2 canned toms, black pudding, 1 seedy bread toasted & tea.
Late lunch: Chicken & ham salad.
3 G&Ts, tea 
Pack of wotsits


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Corned beef in wholemeal thin
D: Chicken kebab with salad & garlic mayo (no bread) - from kebab shop.
Chocolate.
2 pints of scrumpy cider, 3 brandy's & a cherry palinka
Wasted!


----------



## kentish maid

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
> L: Corned beef in wholemeal thin
> D: Chicken kebab with salad & garlic mayo (no bread) - from kebab shop.
> Chocolate.
> 2 pints of scrumpy cider, 3 brandy's & a cherry palinka
> Wasted!


Showing my ignorance here. What is a cherry palinka? Is it edible? I love cherries


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Here's a link to them xx
> https://groceries.asda.com/product/...k-protein-boosted-wheat-biscuits/910001743762


Might get me some of them K...before you & @Mark Parrott never heard of them before.


----------



## Bubbsie

kentish maid said:


> Bought a Tesco Finest High Protein Loaf yesterday, will not be buying another one. Ok toasted just didn't like the texture
> 
> B - Mushroom omelette on a slice of toast
> 
> L - Prawn salad and a slice of bread and butter
> 
> D - Salmon fillet, baby potatoes, carrots and French beans. 2 profiteroles
> 
> Nescafe Gold Mocha
> Fox's granary honey and ginger cookie


Its not great KM...I like the Burgen Bread...same number of carbs...a full sized slice...for me the nearest alternative to 'real' bread.


----------



## kentish maid

Bubbsie said:


> Its not great KM...I like the Burgen Bread...same number of carbs...a full sized slice...for me the nearest alternative to 'real' bread.


I got a Burgen loaf last week, quite liked it, half of it is still in the freezer as the other half wasn't keen on either and I shall eat it up while he is away x


----------



## Bubbsie

kentish maid said:


> I got a Burgen loaf last week, quite liked it, half of it is still in the freezer as the other half wasn't keen on either and I shall eat it up while he is away x


I keep most of the bread I buy on the freezer...can't bear to waste it...when necessary...take out what I need pop it in the toaster.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Might get me some of them K...before you & @Mark Parrott never heard of them before.


I've never actually tried them mind, I like my porridge far too much haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Had some low carb Tortilla wraps...home made...they work out to approximately 1 carb per wrap...this recipe comes courtesy of @Marsbartoastie ...making more today...haven't tried freezing them yet...making them from fresh at the moment.

1/2 cup almond flour
1/4 cup coconut flour
1 1/2 tblsp glucomannan
2 eggs
1 tblsp oil
1/2 cup warm water
Seasoning

Mix together to form a dough (you can simply use a fork).  Wrap in clingfilm and set aside (I made my dought last night).  Cut into four pieces.  Oil some baking paper, oil your hand and use the heel of your hand to press into a nice thin circle.  Heat an oiled frying pan and turn the tortilla into the pan...peeling the paper away to be used again for the next wrap.  Fry until golden, turn and do the other side.

ps.put this on the recipe thread also


----------



## Heath o

scousebird said:


> One of my friends thinks they are the food of the devil


Couldn't imagine the devil eating em they that bad,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Absolutely hate avocado.  Tried it a couple of years back & really hated the texture.


Avocado & Olives...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Avocado & Olives...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


Know exactly how you feel avocado and olives are my worst foods aswell


----------



## Heath o

Hesitating filling this in today it all bad
Breakfast
2 toast seeded bread
Dinner
Omelette with cheese
Tea
Whitefish potatoes mushrooms peppers fried in a curry sauce
Snacks
Natural yoghurt with strawberry
Mars bar couple of biscuits some of those miniature chocolate bars treacle toffee liquorice and big bowl of Cornflakes 
Don't think I am to blame for all this it that app my fitness pal because I had 611 calories all day and it was saying my health is at risk by not eating enough and out of those 611 calories I used 350 cals while walking might uninstall the damn thing cos I feel perfectly fine still full of energy so I'm getting enough cals in me


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Avocado & Olives...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


I will have you know I like BOTH lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I will have you know I like BOTH lol


Or Vince you letting the side down whoever says they like avocado and olives must be kidding em selves,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I will have you know I like BOTH lol


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...you've gone right down in my estimation now Vince...(as if you could possibly get any lower)


----------



## kentish maid

Heath o said:


> Hesitating filling this in today it all bad
> Breakfast
> 2 toast seeded bread
> Dinner
> Omelette with cheese
> Tea
> Whitefish potatoes mushrooms peppers fried in a curry sauce
> Snacks
> Natural yoghurt with strawberry
> Mars bar couple of biscuits some of those miniature chocolate bars treacle toffee liquorice and big bowl of Cornflakes
> Don't think I am to blame for all this it that app my fitness pal because I had 611 calories all day and it was saying my health is at risk by not eating enough and out of those 611 calories I used 350 cals while walking might uninstall the damn thing cos I feel perfectly fine still full of energy so I'm getting enough cals in me



Perhaps ditching the app would be a good idea. There was an article the other day about people turning up to see the GP with concerns about their sleep because their app said they hadn't had enough sleep. Despite the fact that they felt rested. Maybe reliance on an app to tell us what we should do is not necessarily the way to go.  Have you considered having some protein with your breakfast?


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Or Vince you letting the side down whoever says they like avocado and olives must be kidding em selves,lol


I genuinely do lol 
Olives stuffer with garlic or pimetos or salmon wonderful with a nice vodka or gin and tonic
Avocado mashed with mayo, boiled egg and tuna terrific stuff, having some  tonight actually with smoked salmon then I will hae a steak


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...you've gone right down in my estimation now Vince...(as if you could possibly get any lower)


Write to bottom of list liking both


----------



## Vince_UK

Olives with blue cheese hmmm to die for


----------



## Kaylz

I've never actually tried avocado, I do know I don't like plain olives, however I was looking at the stuffed ones on Tesco and wondering if I may be able to tolerate them that way, don't really want to waste the money to discover I cant though! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

kentish maid said:


> Perhaps ditching the app would be a good idea. There was an article the other day about people turning up to see the GP with concerns about their sleep because their app said they hadn't had enough sleep. Despite the fact that they felt rested. Maybe reliance on an app to tell us what we should do is not necessarily the way to go.  Have you considered having some protein with your breakfast?


I have the sleep app on my fitness tracker...oddly enough it seems to correspond with how I feel...tells me how much light sleep & restful sleep I've had...however...I agree with KM here...I wouldn't rely on it completely...or worry how about the figures per se...for me how we feel is the better indicator.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Olives with blue cheese hmmm to die for


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww again!


----------



## Heath o

kentish maid said:


> Perhaps ditching the app would be a good idea. There was an article the other day about people turning up to see the GP with concerns about their sleep because their app said they hadn't had enough sleep. Despite the fact that they felt rested. Maybe reliance on an app to tell us what we should do is not necessarily the way to go.  Have you considered having some protein with your breakfast?


I normally have omelette or sometimes couple of boiled eggs just fancied seeded bread though even though Vince and nurse said I can't eat it,and definitely will uninstall the app it put me on a downer for a bit


----------



## Amigo

I must admit I like both too though I don’t find avocado has much flavour. Plump olives stuffed with something are gorgeous!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I've never actually tried avocado, I do know I don't like plain olives, however I was looking at the stuffed ones on Tesco and wondering if I may be able to tolerate them that way, don't really want to waste the money to discover I cant though! lol xx


K...get yourself to a Deli...often you can sample them before buying...if you like them...get yourself to a supermarket where no doubt you'll get them cheaper.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Write to bottom of list liking both


For me to Heath...but not telling him that...shhhh...mum's the word.


----------



## Ditto

> @Ditto how much over 8 were you? its ok to go over 8
> Also it should say on the pack how many folk the ready meal is supposed to serve xx


8.1 I think. I will buy those readymeals again but for Mum only, she cleared her plate and it was just enough for her so I think it was for one person. 

I'm having egg and chips for breakfast but I'm starting Atkins later...steak and mushrooms.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I normally have omelette or sometimes couple of boiled eggs just fancied seeded bread though even though Vince and nurse said I can't eat it,and definitely will uninstall the app it put me on a downer for a bit


Have you tried the Burgen Soya & Linseed bread...I have that around 11 carbs per slice...it's seeded.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...get yourself to a Deli...often you can sample them before buying...if you like them...get yourself to a supermarket where no doubt you'll get them cheaper.


Bubbsie you know there is nothing like that near me! Also wouldn't know the carbs so wouldn't know if they needed covered! lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I genuinely do lol
> Olives stuffer with garlic or pimetos or salmon wonderful with a nice vodka or gin and tonic
> Avocado mashed with mayo, boiled egg and tuna terrific stuff, having some  tonight actually with smoked salmon then I will hae a steak


Daughter likes olives she just eats em out of jar that dirty git like smoked salmon though but dont like alcohol and I'm having steak tonight but what could I replace potatoes with to many carbs for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I must admit I like both too though I don’t find avocado has much flavour. Plump olives stuffed with something are gorgeous!


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...wish I had a more adventurous palette...I did try them once...never again.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> 8.1 I think. I will buy those readymeals again but for Mum only, she cleared her plate and it was just enough for her so I think it was for one person.
> 
> I'm having egg and chips for breakfast but I'm starting Atkins later...steak and mushrooms.


That's nothing really, although does depend what you started at I suppose but even from a start of 5.0 I still wouldn't worry about it xx


----------



## kentish maid

Heath o said:


> I normally have omelette or sometimes couple of boiled eggs just fancied seeded bread though even though Vince and nurse said I can't eat it,and definitely will uninstall the app it put me on a downer for a bit



I have just started having the Burgen bread @Bubbsie mentioned, and it is nice toasted.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Olives with blue cheese hmmm to die for


Olives in the dustbin sounds better all these disgusting foods must be spending to much time abroad,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Bubbsie you know there is nothing like that near me! Also wouldn't know the carbs so wouldn't know if they needed covered! lol xx


Well then do some research on the carb content...the next time you're in a supermarket many of which have a deli counter...try some there...come on...it's about what we can do...it's a challenge Kaylz


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Have you tried the Burgen Soya & Linseed bread...I have that around 11 carbs per slice...it's seeded.


Don't sell it asda nr me want some but nurse told me give bread up altogether it's sends my blood high


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well then do some research on the carb content...the next time you're in a supermarket many of which have a deli counter...try some there...come on...it's about what we can do...it's a challenge Kaylz


I don't go to Supermarkets as there aren't any! Well not with a deli, also wouldn't be able to cover if it needed as it would be between meals which could cause stacking problems, then I'd be in big trouble! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Don't sell it asda nr me want some but nurse told me give bread up altogether it's sends my blood high


Asda aren't the only ones to stock it, Tesco, Iceland, Co-Ops etc xx


----------



## Bubbsie

@Kaylz ...here you are K...have a read of this link...gives you the carb content of most olives.


https://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/food/olives/carbohydrate


*













*


----------



## Heath o

kentish maid said:


> I have just started having the Burgen bread @Bubbsie mentioned, and it is nice toasted.


Going to have to try and find it love seeded bread


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Asda aren't the only ones to stock it, Tesco, Iceland, Co-Ops etc xx


Will have a look in Iceland got one of them about mile and half away


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Don't sell it asda nr me want some but nurse told me give bread up altogether it's sends my blood high


Heath...when we are testing the real benefit is you/we can try different foods...then test to see how it affects us...I need to have some bread in my diet...for me that is essential...if you can manage without it...excellent...however you could try the bread...experiment a little...some of us here find it works well for us...my local supermarket doesn't sell it...I drive to the next town...its in their co-op...I buy a couple to shove in the freezer.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie I don't trust the likes of they sites, looked at them before with a product label in my other hand, completely different information on the websites, not safe for people using insulin to use such sites to try and get information for what they are eating, could end up very dangerous indeed xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Going to have to try and find it love seeded bread


If you try it...test before...then two hours after...that will tell you whether its suitable for you...if you have a spike above 2-3mmols...then it's not right for you...however other breads may be more suitable...its about experimenting...what suits me may not suit you...and vice versa.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie I don't trust the likes of they sites, looked at them before with a product label in my other hand, completely different information on the websites, not safe for people using insulin to use such sites to try and get information for what they are eating, could end up very dangerous indeed xx


Well then Olives are off the menu!


----------



## kentish maid

Heath o said:


> Daughter likes olives she just eats em out of jar that dirty git like smoked salmon though but dont like alcohol and I'm having steak tonight but what could I replace potatoes with to many carbs for me


Some people replace potato with sweet potato, you can do most things with them that you would do with an ordinary potato. It has a lower GI than an ordinary potato, maybe one of the others can add to this?  I have replaced potato with celeriac or mashed cauliflower. Beware of celeriac though, it is a pig to prepare, need muscles like Popeye !!


----------



## Heath o

Will definitely give it a go bubsie my readings during day are quite good about 6.6/7.5 but always about 9.2 on fasting but miss my seeded bread bread so will definitely go on the prowl for some cheers


----------



## kentish maid

Heath o said:


> Going to have to try and find it love seeded bread


I got it in my local Coop, and it was on offer when I bought it, which tempted me to buy it lol


----------



## Kaylz

sweet potatoes may be a lower GI BUT 100g has more carbs than 100g regular potato, many find they can manage a few new potatoes but its advisable to leave the skin on xx


----------



## kentish maid

Bubbsie said:


> Heath...when we are testing the real benefit is you/we can try different foods...then test to see how it affects us...I need to have some bread in my diet...for me that is essential...if you can manage without it...excellent...however you could try the bread...experiment a little...some of us here find it works well for us...my local supermarket doesn't sell it...I drive to the next town...its in their co-op...I buy a couple to shove in the freezer.


I took to eating Ryvita for a while, replaced the white bread and packet of crisps I would have eaten pre diagnosis. Didn't want to go without the crunch


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> If you try it...test before...then two hours after...that will tell you whether its suitable for you...if you have a spike above 2-3mmols...then it's not right for you...however other breads may be more suitable...its about experimenting...what suits me may not suit you...and vice versa.


Cheers bubsie


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well then Olives are off the menu!


Even if I did like them, wouldn't be able to afford them regularly so its not really a problem lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Will definitely give it a go bubsie my readings during day are quite good about 6.6/7.5 but always about 9.2 on fasting but miss my seeded bread bread so will definitely go on the prowl for some cheers


Do try it Heath...we can try many different foods...again the beauty of testing...it will give us an indication of how  we tolerate different foods...I think you'll be surprised (pleasantly) at what we can eat and keep our BGs levels relatively stable...achieve good control.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Even if I did like them, wouldn't be able to afford them regularly so its not really a problem lol xx


Kaylz...I can't think about Olives anymore today.


----------



## Heath o

kentish maid said:


> I got it in my local Coop, and it was on offer when I bought it, which tempted me to buy it lol


Oh we haven't got one of them it got burned down last year must be posh where you are lol


----------



## Bubbsie

kentish maid said:


> I took to eating Ryvita for a while, replaced the white bread and packet of crisps I would have eaten pre diagnosis. Didn't want to go without the crunch


Ooh I do miss a good packet of crisps KM...that was one of my real weaknesses.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Do try it Heath...we can try many different foods...again the beauty of testing...it will give us an indication of how  we tolerate different foods...I think you'll be surprised (pleasantly) at what we can eat and keep our BGs levels relatively stable...achieve good control.


Oh definitely will try it might have to look somewhere else though can't go Iceland they got kellys ice cream half price one of my favs


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> sweet potatoes may be a lower GI BUT 100g has more carbs than 100g regular potato, many find they can manage a few new potatoes but its advisable to leave the skin on xx


Thanks @Kaylz, It was one of the things someone recommended when I first joined the site and bemoaned the fact I was missing potato. Hard to know what is best sometimes


----------



## Heath o

kentish maid said:


> Thanks @Kaylz, It was one of the things someone recommended when I first joined the site and bemoaned the fact I was missing potato. Hard to know what is best sometimes


Love potatoes with the skin on


----------



## Mark Parrott

Chips can be made with virtually any veg that can be sliced, though I find they don't crisp up.  Aunt Bessies do frozen veg chips that are really nice & despite they are parsnips, carrots & sweet potato, they don't spike me, and they go crispy too, somehow.


----------



## Mark Parrott

kentish maid said:


> Thanks @Kaylz, It was one of the things someone recommended when I first joined the site and bemoaned the fact I was missing potato. Hard to know what is best sometimes


I can eat more sweet potato than I can regular potato, despite the carbs being higher.  Though I did try a whole jacket sweet potato & that spiked me to the moon & back, so comes down to portion control.


----------



## Lanny

07/04/18 (1332.415cals)
04:51 Breakfast 365.695cals 27.21g carbs (BS 8.3)
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
1 cup tea twinings honey camomile 4cals 0g carbs
50ml almond milk 11cals 1.2g carbs
7.5g 1tsp honey rowse 24.675cals 6.11g carbs (BS 11.3)

11:21 Lunch 510.26cals 48.3g carbs (BS 10.8)
130g salmon fillet tesco baked 271.96cals 0g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
150g steamed new potatoes 102.3cals 22.3g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs

Everything tasted AMAZING!!! Same thing with losing taste when sugars were high & returning taste when sugars are coming down again in 2015 & after diagnosis 17 years ago.

13:09 Feeling strange! (BS 12.6) Definitely not hypo: false hypo? Had a biscuit 1 shortie tesco 64.78cals 8.4g carbs. But, didn’t help. Strangely lightheaded & aching temples. Fell asleep around 14:00.

21:45 woke (BS 6.6)
21:55 Dinner 456.46cals 58.72g carbs (BS 6.2)
2 sausages baked cookstown thick 156.06cals 18.4g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150g 2 large mushrooms baked 12.6cals 0.45g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
100ml cranberry juice 42cals 10g carbs
Fell asleep.
02:55 (BS 8.4) couldn’t go back to sleep.

I lost all of the food etc. diary that I was writing in the nores app, on iPhone & iPad, for 06/04/18 & yesterday. I guess the “note” was too long & everything was erased: from 23/03/18 to yesterday. Thank goodness I had most of it copied & pasted to the Pages app for printing for the dietian appointment on 24/04/18.

It was very annoying when I was about to post what I ate on here! It took me a while to recompile yesterday but, I can’t remember the day before! Will post today’s menu later.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I must admit I like both too though I don’t find avocado has much flavour. Plump olives stuffed with something are gorgeous!


Thank you Amigo. 
Just goes to show what impeccable epicurean and sophisticated taste we both have.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Thank you Amigo.
> Just goes to show what impeccable epicurean and sophisticated taste we both have.



Absolutely Vince! For those and Greggs pasties!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Absolutely Vince! For those and Greggs pasties!


ind divint fergit thems pies ahlsee


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> ind divint fergit thems pies ahlsee



How could I...slurp! (followed by a shriek when I look at my meter!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> How could I...slurp! (followed by a shriek when I look at my meter!)


On my bucket list for June lol


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L - Chicago Town Deep Dish Chicken Club Pizza (160g) with a big plate of salad

D- Braised Steak cooked with parsnip, carrot, onion, celery and mushroom. I had mashed cauliflower with mine, the other half had a giant Yorkshire Pudding. Ms Molly mini choc ice (I think it was @Kaylz I have to thank for finding these 

Nescafe Gold Mocha
Fox's granola honey and ginger cookie


----------



## Kaylz

@kentish maid yes I was the one that first mentioned them and your the second person to thank me lol, and I haven't even tried them! haha xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> @kentish maid yes I was the one that first mentioned them and your the second person to thank me lol, and I haven't even tried them! haha xx


While I was looking for them I came across Breyers Vanilla Caramel High Protein Ice Cream, 4 bars for an eye watering £5 !!!!!  https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300455348, have no intention of buying them at that price.


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> While I was looking for them I came across Breyers Vanilla Caramel High Protein Ice Cream, 4 bars for an eye watering £5 !!!!!  https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300455348, have no intention of buying them at that price.


Yes I've seen them online, if I'm correct they contain polyols, I could be wrong though, I haven't been brave enough to eat anything like that since I was diagnosed, been a cr*p nearly year and a half I can tell you haha xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Yes I've seen them online, if I'm correct they contain polyols, I could be wrong though, I haven't been brave enough to eat anything like that since I was diagnosed, been a cr*p nearly year and a half I can tell you haha xx


I can't find the ingredients online, and didn't think to look on the box, when I saw the price I sort of glazed over and put them back . Sounds as though you haven't been having an easy time, hopefully in time things will improve x


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> I can't find the ingredients online, and didn't think to look on the box, when I saw the price I sort of glazed over and put them back . Sounds as though you haven't been having an easy time, hopefully in time things will improve x


Nope not had an easy time at all, due to someone on here I gained a fear of anything that had carbs, barely ate, my BMI is shockingly low etc, got to get through it on my own as cant manage a 6 hour trip every fortnight to see someone, tough times  xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Nope not had an easy time at all, due to someone on here I gained a fear of anything that had carbs, barely ate, my BMI is shockingly low etc, got to get through it on my own as cant manage a 6 hour trip every fortnight to see someone, tough times  xx


I had gathered from bits I have read on here that it was difficult for you to get help because of the traveling. You can only take one day at a time, tiny steps, and you seem to get a lot of support from others on here xx


----------



## Lanny

08/04/18
04:45 Breakfast 365.695cals 27.21g carbs (BS 8.2)
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
1 cup tea twinings honey camomile 4cals 0g carbs
50ml almond milk 11cals 1.2g carbs
7.5g 1tsp honey rowse 24.675cals 6.11g carbs (BS 9.1)

11:30 Lunch 565cals 63g carbs (BS 5.4) Quite a wait between breakfast & lunch so, a wee snack in between maybe, next time?
1 bag steamed veg. rice birds eye 208cals 39g carbs
132g spicy prawns tesco 331cals 24g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk alpro 26cals 0g carbs
I was already horrified by the high cals of the battered prawns, when I finally looked up the info & thought I'd finished them all. But, found one last bag of prawns & will NOT buy again!

Slept at 13:00. Too early for after lunch test. But, not forcing myself back to my normal sleep pattern & just let it happen naturally!

18:36 woke (BS 9.1) yikes! It was the battered prawns. But, this REALLY was the last bag & WILL NOT buy again! Enjoyed them though!
18:50 Dinner 340.44cals 55.78g carbs
Prawn Curry vermicelli 277.44cals 40.78g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs

Recipe for Prawn Curry vermicelli 277.44cals 40.78g carbs
95g 0.5 pack prawns asda es large 60.8cals 0g carbs
1 block rice vermicelli mama (from tesco) 170cals 37g carbs
54g 2tbsp concentrated curry paste tasty foods 46.44cals 3.78g carbs

I love a good chinese curry & experimented for years to find a recipe that I didn't need extra insulin for or send my blood sugars sky high. I tried various meat, veg, rice, chips & sauté potatoes all to no avail! I think this one works because there's no carbs in prawns. There is a slight rise with this. For full disclosure I AM covering this with extra insulin tonight as my starting BS is nearly 3 points higher than usual when I've had this.

08/03/18 before I started prebolusing & was injecting Novorapid straight after eating. Pre dinner BS 6.7. 2 hours after dinner BS 7.7. After 4 hours & before I went to bed BS 7.4. Waking up 09/03/18 BS 8.7.

I already posted this recipe, & method, on another thread. I will find it & repost it in the Recipes section under the Food Forum.

Oops! Edited to add * 1271.135 cals


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - mince, sprouts and mushrooms in Oxo, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Lanny

Just reposted recipe to the Recipes sub Forum.


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon and egg sandwich, tea

L - Home made meatloaf with a spicy tomato glaze, small portion of spaghetti, dollop of sour cream and chive dip & grated cheddar

D - sweet chilli and coriander chicken fillet in granary bread, tea and oatmeal cookie

Snack - my feeder relative gave me a small jam doughnut and it would have been rude to refuse it!


----------



## scousebird

Heath o said:


> Or Vince you letting the side down whoever says they like avocado and olives must be kidding em selves,lol


Luv em, luv em, luv em 

Today 
Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, 2 eggs, mushrooms, black pudding, grilled tomato & milky coffee
L: Coffee, cheese & red onion chutney butty on wholemeal
T: Roast pork, 3 roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli, sprouts, 1 teaspoon apple sauce, 2 Yorkshire puds, 3 glasses vin rouge


----------



## Heath o

Or no scousebird


scousebird said:


> Luv em, luv em, luv em
> 
> Today
> Tea
> B: Out - 2 bacon, 2 eggs, mushrooms, black pudding, grilled tomato & milky coffee
> L: Coffee, cheese & red onion chutney butty on wholemeal
> T: Roast pork, 3 roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli, sprouts, 1 teaspoon apple sauce, 2 Yorkshire puds, 3 glasses vin rouge


Or not you as well scousebird you must of been brainwashed,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Luv em, luv em, luv em


Another Lady with exquisite taste


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B – 
‘ala” Ditto with soya milk
Mid Morning –
Calvo Mediterranean Salad
L – 
Factory Lunch
Tofu with seaweed, asparagus lettuce with pork and egg, celery with grass, pork stuffed egg roll parcels.
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
D – 
Rump steak with Dijon, Smoked salmon, tuna with WONDERFUL AVOCADO egg mayo, vine toms and blue cheese plus a handful of Pimento stuffed DELICIOUS OLIVES.
Blackberries in whipped cream.
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x550ml Sprite Fiber +

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Home made meatloaf with a spicy tomato glaze


I've never actually had meatloaf so this had me searching the net for recipes last night, I'm not keen on tomato and your an awesome chef, do you have any recommendations that I could try instead of a tomato glaze? xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Huge bacon sarnie on Burgen
L: 1 slice corned beef & a low carb scone & butter
D: Piri Piri spatchcock chicken with 'home grown' purple sprouting broccoli, mange tout & leeky peas.
Pud: 2 60% Lindt truffles.  That's all the Easter choc gone now.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Another Lady with exquisite taste


It's not fair you avocado lovers are ganging up on us now.lol


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Nope not had an easy time at all, due to someone on here I gained a fear of anything that had carbs, barely ate, my BMI is shockingly low etc, got to get through it on my own as cant manage a 6 hour trip every fortnight to see someone, tough times  xx


Try not to listen to em kaylz can't you block them if they making you feel that way


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Try not to listen to em kaylz can't you block them if they making you feel that way


This was over a year ago that the comment was made, I will pm you what happened then hopefully you will understand more xx


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday My delicious recipes included
Omelette with cheese(Without Olive And Avocado)
Steak baby potatoes broccoli cauli and carrots(Also without Olive and Avocado)
Natural yoghurt with half an apple half a pear and some grapes(definitely without Olive and Avocado)


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> This was over a year ago that the comment was made, I will pm you what happened then hopefully you will understand more xx


Hi kaylz can't find how to message you back
Just realised I was on page 1 and not the latest post(don't mind you messaging me) and thanks for the love comment on the doggies


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I've never actually had meatloaf so this had me searching the net for recipes last night, I'm not keen on tomato and your an awesome chef, do you have any recommendations that I could try instead of a tomato glaze? xx



You don’t need to put any glaze or topping on at all Kaylz. It just helps to keep it moist and is quite tasty. You can put a couple of dollops of butter on top.
You can even wrap it in streaky bacon.

I used protein bread for the breadcrumbs (soaked first in milk) to keep the carb content down.

Was tasty


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You don’t need to put any glaze or topping on at all Kaylz. It just helps to keep it moist and is quite tasty. You can put a couple of dollops of butter on top.
> You can even wrap it in streaky bacon.
> 
> I used protein bread for the breadcrumbs (soaked first in milk) to keep the carb content down.
> 
> Was tasty


I've found varying recipes, using breadcrumb, almond flour, oats etc!  trouble is someone put my loaf tin away and doesn't remember where! I'd only used it once, hopefully their memory comes back at some point! haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> While I was looking for them I came across Breyers Vanilla Caramel High Protein Ice Cream, 4 bars for an eye watering £5 !!!!!  https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300455348, have no intention of buying them at that price.


I saw here on Saturday again, £10 a tub, forget that


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Yesterday My delicious recipes included
> Omelette with cheese(Without Olive And Avocado)
> Steak baby potatoes broccoli cauli and carrots(Also without Olive and Avocado)
> Natural yoghurt with half an apple half a pear and some grapes(definitely without Olive and Avocado)


You don't know what your missing


----------



## Vince_UK

Anyone know what yu call these mushrooms, in English that is lol. I couldn't find the recognisable ones so I got these.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Anyone know what yu call these mushrooms, in English that is lol. I couldn't find the recognisable ones so I got these.
> View attachment 7851


Is it some sort of chestnut mushroom?


----------



## Kaylz

Yeah @Vince_UK I was away to say the same as Bubs, to me they look like chestnut xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Persimmon and Mangosteen are now in the shops here and like eveyrthing else in the past I used to eat a ton or both.
Now I daren't even look at one


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Anyone know what yu call these mushrooms, in English that is lol. I couldn't find the recognisable ones so I got these.
> View attachment 7851


Looked like chestnut do not eat raw


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I saw here on Saturday again, £10 a tub, forget that


Ice cream my favourite food when I have tried diets in past its always the shops fault for either putting ice cream or Farleys rusk on offer so inconsiderate


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Persimmon and Mangosteen are now in the shops here and like eveyrthing else in the past I used to eat a ton or both.
> Now I daren't even look at one


Never tried em gotta be better than avocado and olive though


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz @Bubbsie
Thats probably correct
Anyway they are getting fried in butter as we speak lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Okay...attemtping to navigate my way around a new laptop...my old one was/is falling to pieces...the keyboard was a nightmare...the spacebar was knackered...it took some effort to type with it...problem is I was so used to it...finding this brand spanking new all 'singing & dancing' keyboard far more troublesome...hopefuly that's a transient issue...and I'll get to grips with it soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Okay...attemtping to navigate my way around a new laptop...my old one was/is falling to pieces...the keyboard was a nightmare...the spacebar was knackered...it took some effort to type with it...problem is I was so used to it...finding this brand spanking new all 'singing & dancing' keyboard far more troublesome...hopefuly that's a transient issue...and I'll get to grips with it soon.


I've done it again...wrong thread...oops!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I've done it again...wrong thread...oops!


It's them buiders lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> It's them buiders lol


Dam was just about to delete it before @Kaylz spotted it...too late...blimey you're fast today Vince...must be those sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## kentish maid

Heath o said:


> Looked like chestnut do not eat raw


Out of interest, why can't they be eaten raw? I'm sure when raw mushrooms were mentioned the other day someone said they could be. Confused


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> Out of interest, why can't they be eaten raw? I'm sure when raw mushrooms were mentioned the other day someone said they could be. Confused


Some can be eaten raw but some other varieties cant be xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Some can be eaten raw but some other varieties cant be xx


 Must have misread what MikeyB said on your thread about them


----------



## Martin Canty

We were travelling back from a weekend away.....

L - Slice of apple pie (the area we were staying in is famous for their apple pie.... Or at least they are in San Diego County)
D - Fast food Chinese.... Did forgo the rice & noodles but had "House" Chicken & Beijing beef (way too sweet)

On a happy note FBG was 5.3 this morning but don't want to think what the spike was yesterday


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L - Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on a slice of Tesco Finest High Protein  toast (last of the loaf, thankfully)

D - Tesco Finest Vegetable Gratin, sausages, courgette and carrot. Mixed fruit salad

Fox's granola ginger and honey cookie


----------



## Amigo

B - slice of wholemeal toast and 1 oat biscuit with a cuppa tea (I was late up)

L - Fish, chips, mushy peas & tea

D - Angus beef burger in a wholemeal bun, topped with melted cheese & served on lettuce, tomato and mayo.

Snack - I don’t need any after my carby day!


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal garlic & herb Philadelphia and few slices of some sort of seasoned Polish sausage from Aldi lol and salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans (a load of ones from the new bag ended in the food bin after spilling all over the worktop ) and 2 squares Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## scousebird

I felt like cr@p when I got up this morning so;
Water
B: 2 boiled eggs
L: Heinz oxtail soup & a wholemeal roll, tea
Started feeling better this pm
T: Spanish chicken (left in slow cooker all day) with 3 tbsp basmati rice, coffee
About to have a red bush tea.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear,scousebird! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lanny

09/04/18 weight 74.9 kilos (1368.318cals)
4:00 Breakfast 580.86cals 46.23g carbs (BS 6.3) 8 units Novorapid.
2 sausages baked cookstown 156.06cals 18.4g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
30g candian vintage cheese 124.8cals 0.03g carbs (BS 8.4)

11:30 Lunch 407.558cals 22.987g carbs (BS 9.4) 6 units Novorapid. 31 units Levemir & all other meds.
2 chicken chargrills birds eye 284cals 7.8g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
1 serving fruit smoothie 50.558cals 4.187gcarbs

Recipe for fruit smoothie 1 serving  50.558cals 4.187g carbs
50g frozen summer berries asda 18.5cals 3g carbs
25g frozen raspberries asda 8.5cals 1.15g carbs
250ml coconut milk alpro cuisine 100cals 2.3g carbs
7.5g 1tsp honey rowse 24.675cals 6.11g carbs

Why the slight rise between breakfast & lunch? Is it the cheese delaying the carbs & sugars? After yesterday’s drop I thought cheese would help sustain BS levels but, not at the cost of sustained high BS!

Slept around 12:30

16:22 woke up.

18:00 Dinner 379.9cals 45.91g carbs (BS 7.4) 8 units Novorapid sleeping & waking.
2 POTR sandwiches 336cals 36.56g carbs
2 cups tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
1.5tsp honey rowse 32.9cals 8.15g carbs
50ml almond milk alpro 11cals 1.2g carbs (10.8)

Recipe for POTR sandwich 168.8cals 18.28g carbs
2 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
2 slices pork, onion & tomato roll denny 38.4cals 0.88g carbs
5g butter dromona pure 36.4cals 0.4g carbs
1tsp american mustard french’s 0cals 0g carbs
Not sure if that’s right for the mustard but, that’s what it says on it!

I’m sleeping less during the day & waking earlier so, hopefully either tonight or tomorrow will be able to sleep at night & be back to normal patterns!

Still having trouble with the delayed BS rise with fats. Just finished off the block of cheese, why it’s a bit larger portion this time, & have another pack in the fridge. But, will not open & eat it yet until my BS levels have lowered & stabilised. Will then have another go at it. Will ask dietian’s advice on this.

On a much happier note, I’ve shed the exrtra weight I put on while eatting like a pig when ill! 

Tempered by a bit of frustration as I lost data on the nores app AGAIN! & had to recompile today & the last few days before I’d had a chance to copy & save it to the pages app.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt & raspberries. Coffee.
L- sausages & poached eggs. Squash
2x skinny lattes - costa
Squash
D- Baked Camembert with crusty brown seeded rolls. Glass of cava.

Might have either a yoghurt or some chocolate but trying to be good.


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> Oh dear,scousebird! Hope you feel better soon!


Feel fine now thanks


----------



## Lanny

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Midnightrider

_Have been away for a few days, haven't had chance to read forums yet. Hope I haven't missed too much.
I have been eating too much rubbish and not exercising enough, will get back into the swing of things.

Monday 9/4
 FBG (5.30am) - 4.2
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, hazelnuts, flax seeds {289 Cal / 35.3g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, avocado,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {409 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {68 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Chicken & vegetable broth {101 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded), hummus / Tangerine {272 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, nectarine, yoghurt, pecans {158 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

BG (6pm) 4.1
Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew {329 Cal / 32.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Plum, blueberries, yoghurt, honey glazed cashews {129 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1822
Carbs 169.4g
Protein 101.5g
Fat 70.2g (Sat Fat 14.0g / Trans fat 0.3g)

All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays
B –
‘ala” Ditto with soya milk
2 small satsumas
Mid Morning –
Handfull of walnuts.
Calvo Mediterranean Salad
L –
Factory Lunch
Fish, bean sprouts, tofu with chillies, spinach and a local food brought in by one of the guys. I have no idea what it is was told it is _rou _which is meat in a egg roll cover something like brawn. Interesting taste.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Striploin steak with sauteered chestnut mushrooms, tuna again with _WONDERFUL AVOCADO _egg mayo, vine toms and blue cheese plus a handful of Pimento stuffed _DELICIOUS GENUINE SICILLIAN OLIVES _and some silverskin onions.
Raspberries in whipped cream.
Mid Evening –
2 Sq Lindt 78% glass soya milk
Drinks -
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x550ml Coke Zero

End for today.


----------



## Ljc

B. Didn’t eat. Large coffee
L. Cheddar cheese, an apple and some sparkling water.
D. Soft roe on wholemeal toast and a Coke Zero. 
S. A few Macadamia nuts.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Hi kaylz can't find how to message you back
> Just realised I was on page 1 and not the latest post(


Avocado is a good brain food lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Avocado is a good brain food lol


Might be a good brain food Vince but I struggled with 2 little pieces I was heaving so for now I'll have to be content with being dumb.lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Might be a good brain food Vince but I struggled with 2 little pieces I was heaving so for now I'll have to be content with being dumb.lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> B –
> ‘ala” Ditto with soya milk
> 2 small satsumas
> Mid Morning –
> Handfull of walnuts.
> Calvo Mediterranean Salad
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Fish, bean sprouts, tofu with chillies, spinach and a local food brought in by one of the guys. I have no idea what it is was told it is _rou _which is meat in a egg roll cover something like brawn. Interesting taste.
> Mid afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Striploin steak with sauteered chestnut mushrooms, tuna again with _WONDERFUL AVOCADO _egg mayo, vine toms and blue cheese plus a handful of Pimento stuffed _DELICIOUS GENUINE SICILLIAN OLIVES _and some silverskin onions.
> Raspberries in whipped cream.
> Mid Evening –
> 2 Sq Lindt 78% glass soya milk
> Drinks -
> About 2.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> 1x550ml Coke Zero
> 
> End for today.
> View attachment 7860 View attachment 7861


Look at Vince showing off with the sirloin steak I'm lucky if I can afford Rump steak( not eating enough of those avocados) will have to swap steaks next time.


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Look at Vince showing off with the sirloin steak I'm lucky if I can afford Rump steak( not eating enough of those avocados) will have to swap steaks next time.


I actually prefer Rump steak.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Pack of mini frankfurters with hot dog mustard (despite these things looking like they have no real meat in them, they were only 0.5g carb for the whole 100g packet)
D: Chilli wrap & salad (made with Be Free wrap).
Pud: 2 'no added sugar' mini eggs


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I actually prefer Rump steak.


First time had steak in years and had it twice in last week


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
Omelette with loads of cheese
Dinner-none
Tea
Smoked haddock baby potatoes broccoli and cauli own made cheese sauce
Snacks
Natural yoghurt with half a pear couple raisins and grated dark chocolate


----------



## Martin Canty

D - Leftover Asian inspired stir fry flank steak with broccoli & spinach


----------



## Slippylizard

Midnightrider said:


> _Have been away for a few days, haven't had chance to read forums yet. Hope I haven't missed too much.
> I have been eating too much rubbish and not exercising enough, will get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Monday 9/4
> FBG (5.30am) - 4.2
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
> blackberries, hazelnuts, flax seeds {289 Cal / 35.3g Carbs}
> ...............................2 mile walk
> ...............................5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, avocado,
> toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {409 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (11am): Banana {68 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
> ...............................2 mile walk
> ...............................5 km on rowing machine
> 
> Lunch (12pm): Chicken & vegetable broth {101 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
> Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded), hummus / Tangerine {272 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}
> Strawberries, nectarine, yoghurt, pecans {158 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}
> 
> BG (6pm) 4.1
> Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew {329 Cal / 32.2g Carbs}
> Dessert: Plum, blueberries, yoghurt, honey glazed cashews {129 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1822
> Carbs 169.4g
> Protein 101.5g
> Fat 70.2g (Sat Fat 14.0g / Trans fat 0.3g)
> 
> All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_



Hi Midnight. I noticed your record of weight loss and bringing FBG and Hba1c down. Can I ask were you on medication to start with and if you were what was it? Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - bacon sandwich in wholemeal & tea

L - M&S sandwich selection, latte, (12 grams carb) chocolate 

D - Home made spicy sausage casserole (leeks, onions, tomatoes, garlic, chilli) with very small baked potato & broccoli & carrots

Snacks...may have an oatcake & cheese for supper


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L- Homemade vegetable soup (onions, leeks, carrots and parsnips) garnished with grated cheese, small slice of toast

D - Chicken in breadcrumbs, baby potatoes, large serving of salad

Snack - Ryvita and peanut butter


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I actually prefer Rump steak.



Rib-eye has the best flavour


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Rib-eye has the best flavour


I agree with rib-eye.  Can also be very tender too if cooked right.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B1 at 6am: Small banana & LF Greek yogurt
B2 at 8.30am: 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, grilled tomato, beans, mushrooms, 1 granary toast & tea.
L: Homemade veg soup, turkey slices, raspberries 
Tea
T: Sandwich sausages from the Sandwich Sausage Shop, sweet potato chips, beans & coffee.


----------



## Lanny

10/04/18 (1386.23cals) woke at 04:30 (BS 6.9)
05:00 Breakfast 649.85cals 54.67g carbs 3 units Novorapid for the extra cals.
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
1 pork & herb patty baked tesco 105.02cals 0.6g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs (BS 11.4)
7 units Novorapid after eating. (Total= usual 8+2 for extra cals).

Trying a different split! Breakfasts are getting bigger! Will try to dial it back a bit. Poached egg & smoked salmon fills me up pretty well & much less carbs: helpful for morning rise!

11:15 Lunch 368.19cals 60.97g carbs (BS 7.2) 31 units Levemir & all other meds. 9 units Novorapid usual 6 +3 for sushi).
Tuna & salmon sushi tesco 246.63cals 38.4g carbs
Chilli chicken sushi tesco 121.56cals 22.57g carbs
250ml bottled water (BS 8.2)

19:45 Dinner 368.19cals 60.97g carbs (BS 10.2) 7 units Novorapid (usual 4+3 for sushi).
Tuna & salmon sushi tesco 246.63cals 38.4g carbs
Chilli chicken sushi tesco 121.56cals 22.57g carbs
250ml bottled water *(BS 6.8)

I know, I know, sushi again! I love it & know I need to cover it with more insulin! But, it’s only when I get it from my weekly supermarket delivery from tesco: sometimes from asda but, I don’t like their sushi! And it doesn’t keep so, that puts a limit on how much I can have before it’s not fresh!

Will post after dinner BS later.

Edited to add * (BS 6.8)


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 10/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blackcurranrs, almonds {297 Cal / 39.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, smoked salmon, tomatoes, avocado,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {370 Cal / 17.6g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Fruitcake {105 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Fish stew _[leftovers] _{220 Cal / 21.5g Carbs}
Kiwi, strawberries, yoghurt, honey glazed cashews {160 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

Snack (4am): Banana {53 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine

Dinner (6pm): Texas chilli, sweet potato wedges, refried beans, guacamole,
corn on the cob, cornbread, yoghurt {545 Cal / 40.3g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {155 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1957
Carbs 181.4g
Protein 119.8g
Fat 71.7g (Sat Fat 16.0g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Slippylizard said:


> Hi Midnight. I noticed your record of weight loss and bringing FBG and Hba1c down. Can I ask were you on medication to start with and if you were what was it? Hope you don't mind me asking.


Don't mind at all.
I was on low dose basal insulin (6 units Humulin M3 twice a day for 4 weeks then 4 units for 1 week then 2 units for 1 week) for 6 weeks, nothing else. I don't believe that this had any affect at all.
I cut out cakes, biscuits, chocolate etc, and reduced portion sizes of spuds, rice, pasta etc to keep carbs at about 120 to 150 g / day.
I also began brisk walking (not a stroll) for 30 minutes, twice a day.
I lost a stone a month for 6 months before I relaxed things a bit (about 180g carbs a day an still walking) to maintain weight.
I use cronometer.com to keep track of everything.

It doesn't seem much but it was easy enough to maintain as I could eat a normal diet, more or less, just one spoon of mash instead of 3 and 2 roast spuds instead of 6 or 7. I found cutting bread right down to be he hardest,


----------



## Midnightrider

Amigo said:


> Rib-eye has the best flavour


Agree, though reckon venison is even better.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes, Coffee
L- Mushroom pate, ryvita whole grain crackers, 2x cocktail sausages, coleslaw, baby gem, cucumber, cherry tomato, celery, cheddar. 4x dark chocolate mini Lindt eggs.
D- erm... kfc & chocolate


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Rib-eye has the best flavour


Totally agree Amigo but not easy to get here unless I eat at Yasmines which lately I just don't have the time to do. 
I should add you should see the prices of the Wagyu beef here. Off the map.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B – 
Small banana
4 small satsumas
Mid Morning –
Calvo Mediterranean Salad
L – 
Factory Lunch
Asparagus lettce and egg, tofu and green beans, pork 
Mid afternoon – 
Had some cheddar cheese and some silverskin pickled onions.
D – 
Sardines in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
Blackberries in whipped cream.
4sq Heidi 78%
Glass soya milk.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml mineral water
End for today.
___________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> Small banana
> 4 small satsumas
> Mid Morning –
> Calvo Mediterranean Salad
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Asparagus lettce and egg, tofu and green beans, pork
> Mid afternoon –
> Had some cheddar cheese and some silverskin pickled onions.
> D –
> Sardines in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> Blackberries in whipped cream.
> 4sq Heidi 78%
> Glass soya milk.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> 1x500ml mineral water
> End for today.
> ___________________________________________



You’ll be as fit as a butcher’s dog at this rate Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You’ll be as fit as a butcher’s dog at this rate Vince!


Eeeeehhh Hinny, lang time since ah hurd that


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry coulis & squirty cream
L: 'New York Deli' wholemeal thin
S: 2 'no added sugar' mini eggs (Aldi have these reduced to clear at 39p per pack!)
D: Chicken tray bake with med veg, baby corn & green beans
Pud: 3 more mini eggs.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Fast food Chinese though the rice was swapped for vegetables (I had to go to the office yesterday, about 90 miles away from my house)
D - Left over Easter Ham & Lamb


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday My food consumption contained
2 seeded bread ( naughty but nice)
Chicken broccoli cauli mushrooms  curry sauce all home made though and 2 wraps
1 bar of marzipan chocolate
Natural yoghurt with a pear half a bar of dark chocolate 1.335 cals and 168 carbs so was very naught yesterday so feel free to give me a slap on the wrist,lol plus many baby potatoes


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts

L - Egg salad and a few breadsticks

D - Salmon, buttery parsnip and carrot mash, courgette Banana

Fox's granary honey and ginger cookie
Ryvita and peanut butter


----------



## Lanny

11/04/18 (939.888cals)
03:45 woke (BS 9.6) tried to get back to sleep but, couldn’t.

06:40 (BS 5.5) cooked.
07:00 Breakfast 515.03cals 43.5g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
07:30 8 units Novorapid after eating: forgot earlier.

09:30 (BS 5.6) Snack 36cals 4.35g carbs Novorapid still has another 2 hours.
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs

Spoke to DSN about rise & falls in BS. Reduce all doses of insulin, basal & bolus, by 1 unit until BS rises & there are no falls before going back to previous doses. Don’t correct highs & keep a close eye on the lows: snack if necessary!

12:44 Lunch 232cals 28g carbs (BS 9.8) 5 units Novorapid 30 units Levemir & all other meds.
100g 5 steam scallops fresh tesco 96cals 2g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs (BS 10.2)

17:46 (BS 6.7) Dinner 156.858cals 26.787g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 serving fruit smoothie 50.558cals 4.187gcarbs
150g steamed new baby potatoes 102.3cals 22.3g carbs
1 cup tea twinings sleep blend 4cals 0g carbs

Bit of a strange day, still rises & falls but, too soon to see the difference of reduced doses! Not very hungry at dinner either but, after testing BS is already dippig a bit.


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - egg & slice of ham on wholemeal toast, tea

Mid morning coffee, 1 chocolate eclair sweet

L - All day breakfast at Morrison’s, tea (no toast)

D - Hovis low carb bread with thickly sliced chicken breast & curry dip, tea

Pot of rice pudding


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Raspberries with LF Greek yogurt, 6 pan fried mushrooms & 2 fried eggs. Milky coffee.
Tea
L: Home made veg soup, turkey butty on seeded wholemeal, mixed berries & mullerlight yogurt 
Tea
Coffee
T: Slow cooked gammon in pineapple juice, 1 slice pineapple & veg bake. Water.
Will have a red bush tea before bed.


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal g&h philly and polish style smoked farmers sausage sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - mince, sprouts and mushrooms in oxo, charlotte potatoes and 1 square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 11/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {58 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
...............................6 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Poached duck egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, avocado,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {314 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato, squash & chilli soup {71 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {243 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {128 Cal / 7.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Fruitcake {105 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
...............................4 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Game casserole, celeriac mash, carrots,
turnip, green beans / Malbec (4oz) {442 Cal / 37.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {146 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1591
Carbs 139.5g
Protein 86.7g
Fat 57.0g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays

B – 
Small banana
4 small satsumas
Mid Morning –
Calvo Mediterranean Salad
L – 
Factory Lunch
Chinese sausage with cabbage and chili, ruddy 'orrible fish, pork and green beans, celery and grass. Scores on the Doors minus 50. Hate that fish.
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
D – 
Tired, just literally threw some things on a plate.
Smoked salmon, tuna with mayo and silverskin onions, 2 hard boiled eggs, 3 vine toms and blue cheese.
Blackberries in whipped cream.
4sq Heidi 78%
Glass soya milk.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml Coke Zero
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays
> 
> B –
> Small banana
> 4 small satsumas
> Mid Morning –
> Calvo Mediterranean Salad
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Chinese sausage with cabbage and chili, ruddy 'orrible fish, pork and green beans, celery and grass. Scores on the Doors minus 50. Hate that fish.
> Mid afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Tired, just literally threw some things on a plate.
> Smoked salmon, tuna with mayo and silverskin onions, 2 hard boiled eggs, 3 vine toms and blue cheese.
> Blackberries in whipped cream.
> 4sq Heidi 78%
> Glass soya milk.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> 1x500ml Coke Zero
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________


Haven't I just seen your yesterday's on the previous page?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Haven't I just seen your yesterday's on the previous page?


That was they day befores yesterday lol
This one is todays yesterdays.
I am 7 hours in front of the UK so my yesterdays is your todays. and my todays is your tomorrows


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That was they day befores yesterday lol
> This one is todays yesterdays.
> I am 7 hours in front of the UK so my yesterdays is your todays. and my todays is your tomorrows


So let me get this right...that was yesterdays yesterday...is that right?...are you trying to claim the old different time zone defence  Vince?...not legitimate here I'm afraid.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> I am 7 hours in front of the UK so my yesterdays is your todays. and my todays is your tomorrows


In my family celebrations go on for 2 days, Staring out with my brother in Auckland, cousins in the UK & me in California.


----------



## Lanny

Vince, what was so horrible about the fish?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> So let me get this right...that was yesterdays yesterday...is that right?...are you trying to claim the old different time zone defence  Vince?...not legitimate here I'm afraid.


Here we go in unjoinedy up writing
Watch carefully
My Yesterdays posting is actually for my yesterday Today is Thursday here so that means my posting is For Wednesday.
Now my Thurday at time of posting still happens to be your Wednesday which is my yesterday. 
Got it?
S, I entitle my simple posting as "MY yesterdays"


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Vince, what was so horrible about the fish?


To many bones and my teeth cannot strip them as Chinese manage to do so efficiently lol


----------



## Lanny

Ah, Vince! I must be westernised then! I hate some fish eaten in Hong Kong for that same reason. Both my parents in their 80’s, while mum was still here, could eat it & I couldn’t. Mum actually used to say the edges where all the tiny bones are, were the best bit! Dad’s in his 90’s now & dentures & he can still deal with the bones!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ah, Vince! I must be westernised then! I hate some fish eaten in Hong Kong for that same reason. Both my parents in their 80’s, while mum was still here, could eat it & I couldn’t. Mum actually used to say the edges where all the tiny bones are, were the best bit! Dad’s in his 90’s now & dentures & he can still deal with the bones!


I bet they can shell prawns also in their mouth lol 
Another skill I cannot manage with the dental dexterity these guys and gals demonstrate.
Mainly River fish.
I cope with fish, the bigger ones, in restaurants. I just pick at it with my kuaizi


----------



## Vince_UK

Having dental implants doesn't helpp either I guess


----------



## Lanny

They ate the shells too: just chewed right through them! They said it’s the best bit because that’s where all the sauce collects, favorites being spicy sweet & sour, & why dirty your fingers with unnecessary shelling? I could never do it! The chinese can be VERY practical & pragmatic!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> They ate the shells too: just chewed right through them! They said it’s the best bit because that’s where all the sauce collects, favorites being spicy sweet & sour, & why dirty your fingers with unnecessary shelling? I could never do it! The chinese can be VERY practical & pragmatic!


And efficient especially when it come to eating. When I have any meats with bones in, pork ribs for example or chicken, I strip all the meat off I can find and my Chinese friends always take my disguarded bones and literally strip them clean lol.
Ingrained not to waste anything particularly food. Back to the previous discussions on the hard past times.


----------



## scousebird

Just for information;
Tonight I am going to attempt cooking scallops, never cooked them before cos I'm scared of bu..ering them


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Smoked mackerel & scrambled egg
L: Tuna & cucumber in low carb roll
D: McTasty & fries! (was out at hospital & left so late that I wasn't going to cook when I got home)
2hrs after Maccy D's gave me a 7.7.


----------



## Edgar

B. Two eggs made into an omelette with tomatoes and served on a bed of spinach (too much!) on homemade nutty wholemeal toasted bread.
L.  Tinned Sardines with a small amount of pasta, and mixed veg.
Tea. Cup of soup with two rice cakes with whole earth crunchy peanut butter.
Snack. Chopped celery with my homemade hummus dip.


----------



## scousebird

Edgar said:


> Chopped celery


Yuk


----------



## Unhappy Hudson

I'v just found this thread and thanks to you all it is so full of useful info


----------



## Kaylz

Unhappy Hudson said:


> I'v just found this thread and thanks to you all it is so full of useful info


Its a great thread, especially for new people, please do feel free to join in!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> To many bones and my teeth cannot strip them as Chinese manage to do so efficiently lol



They can’t take their drink though Vince!


----------



## Bubbsie

Unhappy Hudson said:


> I'v just found this thread and thanks to you all it is so full of useful info


Agree with @Kaylz ...super start for newbies Hudson.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Unhappy Hudson said:


> I'v just found this thread and thanks to you all it is so full of useful info


Welcome to the food thread.  Just remember that quite a few people here are on insulin & can 'cover the carbs' where as the ones on diet only will watch the carbs more carefully.  Sometimes.


----------



## Heath o

Dinner
Omelette with cheese
Tea
Left over curry(small portion
2 wraps
Snacks
Natural yoghurt with a bit of dark chocolate


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee
L. Chunk of cheddar , sparkling water. 
S. Coffee and 2 gingernuts. 
D. Smoked Venison, 4 small new potatoes, broccoli and a Coke Zero 
S.  It was only supposed to be a few Macadamia nuts but somehow the bag ended up empty  and I’ve no idea how


----------



## Ljc

Unhappy Hudson said:


> I'v just found this thread and thanks to you all it is so full of useful info


Welcome to the food thread, it should give you lots of ideas.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> They can’t take their drink though Vince!


Absolutely true but someone needs to tell them that lol


----------



## Vince_UK

My Todays, today because tomorrow I will be in Seoul.
B – 
Small banana
Medium Orange
Mid Morning –
Calvo Mediterranean Salad
L – 
Lunch Out
Light lunch today 
Mapo tofu of course, Chinese sausage with spicy sauce, pork with a very spicy Sambal chilli  sauce, meatball soup with quail eggs, tofu soup, steamed buns with pork and peppers (I had 2). Chinese green tea.
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
When got home –
4 Sq Russian 90% glass of soya milk
D – 
Smoked salmon, vine toms and blue cheese.
Blackberries in whipped cream.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
End for today


----------



## Bubbsie

My effort at low carb rolls/bread...to be precise  a friends recipe for low carb rolls... a couple of torpedo rolls...traditional ones & a low carb loaf...haven't 'road tested' this one yet but it smells gorgeous


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> My effort at low carb rolls/bread...to be precise  a friends recipe for low carb rolls... a couple of torpedo rolls...traditional ones & a low carb loaf...haven't 'road tested' this one yet but it smells gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 7936


Wow!  That is impressive!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Wow!  That is impressive!


Just had some...it was good...going to make some more...pop them in the freezer...half the carbs of the high protein bread I've been using...pleased about that...I've noticed the difference since I've been eating the lower carb ones...a waking figure of 4.8...haven't gone higher than 5.3 so far today.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Last of the Easter Lamb
D - Carne Asada stir fried with onion & red/green pepper with steamed Asparagus


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L - Coop classic prawn layered salad with extra salad leaves

D - Salmon, baby potatoes, frozen mixed vegetables.  Banana

Fox's granola honey and ginger cookie

Oat cakes and cheese


----------



## Edgar

scousebird said:


> Yuk


I though that once but I quite like it now!


----------



## Edgar

Today
B. Porridge with orange segments and prunes one slice of home made nutty bread with whole earth peanut butter. Small tomato juice.
L. Wetherspoon flaming dragon chicken curry with pilau rice and poppadoms. Took the naan bread home for the birds! Glass of Becks Blue.
T. Cup of chicken noodle soup with 2 slices of that bread again. I know, but it's so tasty!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 100g Greek Yoghurt, Coffee
S- Chocolate Freddo
L- Pate with ryvita crackers, Brie, coleslaw, baby gem, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, celery. 3x Ferrero Rocher
S- Half slice of Victoria sponge, tea
D- Wholemeal pasta with meatballs and hidden veg passata 

Later with the new Star Wars movie (if small person allows) - Ben & Jerrys ice cream


----------



## Kaylz

B - porridge, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with g&h philly and few slices smoked farmers sausage, salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, green beans and 2 squares 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Lanny

The other half of the night 11/04/18

Slept around 19:00

20:53 (BS 8.7) woke up Snack 98.1cals 18g carbs
1x90ml solero exotic ice cream 98.1cals 18g carbs
Still not 4 hours after injecting. Will wait until later for BS before deciding if to inject?

22:20 (BS 10.9) very cautious correction 1 unit Novorapid.

23:50 (BS 8.0) very hungry & surprised by the drop produced by 1 unit when previously it was much less!

00:00 2nd. Snack 273cals 41g carbs
2 veg fingers baked birds eye 105cals 13g carbs
200g spag. bol. heinz 168cals 28g carbs

  I’m craving sweet things. Can’t remember the last time I had tinned spag bol: years! But, wanted some! Walked 3888 steps to the nearest petrol station shop to get some & picked up veg fingers too!
  It tasted very strange: artificial! Checked 3 times to see if there are Sweeteners in it; no! Then noticed there’s only 4g of sugar: remember it used to be SO much more! The sugar tax has changed quite a lot of food & drinks & I find hidden Sweeteners in stuff that didn’t use to: lucozade!
  I realise at the rate of dropping BS caused by 1 unit earlier I might be hypo later. But, I wasn’t thinking of that when I wanted to eat! So, don’t know if I should inject now? Will wait & see?

01:26 (BS 12.7) Cautious correction 1 unit Novorapid.

Too tired to monitor so, had peanut butter & oatcake to cover any dips while I sleep!
02:30 Bedtime Snack 82cals 5.325g carbs
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs
1.5tsp no sugar peanut butter sun pat 46cals 0.975g carbs

Total extra 453.1cals.

12/04/18 (1281.42cals)
06:36 * Oops, didn’t notice the typo, 06:16 woke (BS 9.2) Maybe too cautious last night so, higher than could otherwise be. 7 units Novorapid. Took bin out & came back, 1500 steps, to cook.

07:00 Breakfast 394.97cals 39.52g carbs
3 veg fingers baked birds eye 157.5cals 19.5g carbs
1 chicken chargrill birds eye 142cals 3.9g carbs
1 poached egg 79cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
25ml almond milk 5.5cals 0.6g carbs
0.5tsp honey rowse 10.97cals 2.72g carbs
08:40 (BS 10.4)

11:00 Lunch 477.45cals 40.86g carbs (BS 8.3) 5 units Novorapid. 30 units Levemir & all other meds.
3 veg fingers baked birds eye 157.5cals 19.5g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
95g 0.5 pack prawns asda es large 60.8cals 0g carbs
15ml sauce 36.93cals 3.53g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs (BS 11.1)

2nd. Recipe for sauce 120ml 295.47cals 28.209g carbs
90ml sauce 264.87cals 21.249g carbs
30ml ketchup 30.6cals 6.96g carbs
Urgh! Still too sour. Will not have anymore! Would have enjoyed a lot more without the sauce!

Slept shortly after testing.

18:51 woke (BS 6.4)

19:20 Dinner 409cals 42.9g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 chicken chargrill birds eye 142cals 3.9g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
200g spag. bol. heinz 168cals 28g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk 26cals 0g carbs * (BS 10.3)
The other half of the can from last night. I restrained myself to 1 can!

   Very tired today & kept dozing off.
   Have a better handle on when to & when not to inject insulin. Also, a full day of reduced doses so, hopefully things are more even tonight! The DSN was right: rising just before & dropping during!
   My expiment, the other night, finding my correction dose ( how much 1 unit drops my BS in 1 hour) had nothing to do with a strange reaction to insulin. My BS was rising anyway just before & now dropping during!
   My craving for tinned spag bol was not satisfied: actually disappointed! Natural, simply cooked food tastes SO much better!

Edited to add * Oops didn’t notice the typo 06:16
                       * (BS 10.3)


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Seeded wholemeal toast with avocado & 2 poached eggs, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Homemade veg soup, leftover gammon, mixed berries & mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Scallops on black pudding with crispy bacon, prawns & cauliflower cheese.  Cognac & tonic, 3 glasses of red vino.


----------



## Lanny

Ooh, scousebird!  Just had scallops myself on Wednesday! They were fresh on the half shell from tesco. We get very good, clean & fresh seafood here from the Atlantic Ocean here!

I just rinsed them a bit & popped them in the oven on the shell. I don’t season them at all! They’re lovely & delicately sweet: my favourite seafood! I remember reading a top ten list of foods that everyone should try at least once before kicking the bucket & scallops were on that list. Alongside things like beluga caviar, urgh, & froie gras, again urh: forcefully fattened duck’s liver!


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Tea
> B: Seeded wholemeal toast with avocado & 2 poached eggs, milky coffee.
> Tea
> L: Homemade veg soup, leftover gammon, mixed berries & mullerlight yogurt.
> Tea
> T: Scallops on black pudding with crispy bacon, prawns & cauliflower cheese.  Cognac & tonic, 3 glasses of red vino.
> View attachment 7940


That looks LOVELY Scouser


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> Just for information;
> Tonight I am going to attempt cooking scallops, never cooked them before cos I'm scared of bu..ering them


Good luck


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 12/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
blueberries, almonds {272 Cal / 36.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, toast / Tangerine {263 Cal / 20.7g Carbs}
................................5 km row
................................2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato, squash & chilli soup {95 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {260 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, plum, yoghurt, macadamias {145 Cal / 8.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {57 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km row

_BG (6pm) 4.5_
Dinner (6pm): Salmon & prawn fish cakes_ [made with leftover celeriac mash],_
fries, peas, sweetcorn {414 Cal / 45.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Chocolate fondant, vanilla ice cream, raspberries {236 Cal / 26.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1977
Carbs 204.5g
Protein 101.1g
Fat 71.9g (Sat Fat 18.2g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen & home made 'no added sugar' berry jam.  First time I've had jam since diagnosis!
L: Tuna & cucumber in low carb roll
D: Chilli con carne & rice
Pud: Rhubarb crumble & double cream

Yes, it was Bruv's day.  That's 2 high carb days in a row.  Must be strict now til at least next Thursday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 1 slice toasted Burgen & home made 'no added sugar' berry jam.  First time I've had jam since diagnosis!
> L: Tuna & cucumber in low carb roll
> D: Chilli con carne & rice
> Pud: Rhubarb crumble & double cream
> 
> Yes, it was Bruv's day.  That's 2 high carb days in a row.  Must be strict now til at least next Thursday.


Was just about to ask was it brothers day...until I read on


----------



## Heath o

Cheese tomato and leek omelette 
2 pieces smoked haddock with broccoli
450 g Greek yoghurt
1dark chocolate bar 100g


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Slice of Easter ham (one more meal to go from that ham)
D - Chicken breast stuffed with spinach, Swiss cheese & sun dried tomatoes


----------



## kentish maid

B - I oatibix with nuts and berries

L - Mushroom omelette on a slice of Burgen toast

D - Scampi with a few chips and a huge salad

Fox's Granola Honey and Ginger cookie
Oat cakes and cheese


----------



## Kaylz

B - oats, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with g&h phily, 3 slices smoked Bavarian ham and salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - 2 minute steaks, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a large flat mushroom, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Wirrallass

What did I eat yesterday?I dare not utter one single word!!!!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> What did I eat yesterday?I dare not utter one single word!!!!


Were you that naughty?


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Were you that naughty?


A B S O L U T E L Y


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Were you that naughty?


Yes I was, very! But what amazed me most was that approx 3hrs post waking I tested and scored a 5.9 Make sense of that if you will!!!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, nature valley bar of some kind
L: 2 seeded wholemeal toasted with smoked salmon pate, sliced peaches & mullerlight yogurt
T: Chicken, sweet potato & coconut curry with pilau basmati rice.  Too much red wine


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes
L- Eggy bread
S- McCoy’s & 3x mini dark Lindt eggs (almost through the Easter eggs now - can’t wait until they are gone!)
D- steak & Ale pie with salad. Ice cream 

Decided I’m giving myself until little one is 6 weeks old before I concentrate on diet and eating right! Thankfully only have 6lbs to lose to be pre-pregnancy weight, but 2 stone to get to my ideal (pre-marriage weight!)


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
L . Lactofree cheese,  apple and a Coke Zero. I don’t need to bolus for this 
S. Coffee and 2 gingernuts .
D. My pot luck stew.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
> L . Lactofree cheese,  apple and a Coke Zero. I don’t need to bolus for this
> S. Coffee and 2 gingernuts .
> D. My pot luck stew.
> Water throughout the day.


Pot luck stew Lin? May I ask what ingredients you use? Do you chuck in all & sundry that you find left over in your fridge?
WL


----------



## Heath o

wirralass said:


> What did I eat yesterday?I dare not utter one single word!!!!


Come on wirralass don't keep us guessing


----------



## Lanny

00:10 (BS 10.9) Tired & want to sleep so, to cover any dips.
Bedtime Snack 82cals 5.325g carbs
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs
1.5tsp no sugar peanut butter sun pat 46cals 0.975g carbs
Slept.

13/04/18 
03:50 woke (BS 8.0)
04:15 Breakfast 389.33cals 33.414g carbs
2 servings chicken sweetcorn soup 389.33cals 33.414g carbs
04:30 7 units Novorapid forgot earlier.
06:30 (BS 8.3)

09:30 (BS 7.8) My 2 new free upgrade meters from Freestyle Abbott arrived in the post. So, tested the 3 meters from the same drop of blood within seconds of each other. Mini BS 7.8, Freedom lite BS 8.2 & InsuLinx BS 7.9. You know which one I wrote down! Everydayupsanddowns says they’re all the same reading within the tolerances of the meters.

10:00 Snack
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
25ml almond milk 5.5cals 0.6g carbs
0.5tsp honey rowse 10.97cals 2.72g carbs

Still hungry so, went ahead & had an early lunch.

10:30 Lunch 587.53cals 71.02g carbs 7 units Novorapid 5 +2 for extra cals.
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
2 sausage baked cookstown 156.06cals 18.4g carbs
2 veg fingers baked birds eye 105cals 13g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs

Felt VERY stuffed! Forced myself to eat the last sausage as I’d already injected for it! You know, it’s times like this that highlights the differences between prebolusing, only recently, & medicating straight after eating, postbolusing?, that I’ve done for 17 years!
   I suppose with the earlier breakfasts, it had to happen sometime: hungry before lunch! I tried having a snack without insulin but, was still hungry after. So, ate very early lunch. Worked out all the cals & carbs of what I wanted to eat: suspected it would be more than usual, especially with the snack! Injected for it & cooked.
   Trouble was, I was dictated by hunger & when it actually came down to eating: not that hungry anymore!

Surely this must have happened to you others that prebolus for meals! What do you do? Stuff it down, as I did, or treat the hypo, if any, later?

11:30 30 units Levemir & all other meds.

Slept around 13:00

23:21 woke (BS 7.9) Ah! BS held steady for all that time! Reassuring to know Levemir dose is right!

00:30 Dinner 369.175cals 41.45g carbs 7 units Novorapid sleeping & waking again.
4 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 188cals 34g carbs
20g pure butter dromona 145.6cals 0.14g carbs
2 cups tea twinings everyday 0cals 0 g carbs
50ml almond milk 11cals 1.2g carbs
7.5g 1tsp honey rowse 24.675cals 6.11g carbs

I crashed after eating an early lunch & had a LONG sleep! Felt so refreshed afterwards: needed it!


----------



## Vince_UK

What did I eat Yesterday ? LOL
Mostly, I have no idea
Cheese omelette on the  flight
Kimchi,  Mackerel, 
But it was ALL very spicy and wonderfully Delicious.


----------



## Vince_UK

A lot of it


----------



## Wirrallass

Unhappy Hudson said:


> I'v just found this thread and thanks to you all it is so full of useful info


Hi Unhappy Hudson. Yes this is a great thread and is very helpful for Newbies in particular. Im sure you'll pick up some good ideas that suit you and your bgls (Blood glucose levels)

................................................
Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cheesy scrambled egg with prosciutto on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: 1 slice of  quiche (recipe in the food section on here for anyone interested)
D: Chilli marinated belly pork with stir fry veg
Pud:  The naughty bit.  Something chocolatey from Aldi.  Very nice & not tooooo bad at 30g carb.
4 glasses of wine


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 13/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
raspberries, pecans {278 Cal / 34.6g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes,
baked beans, toast (one slice, seeded) {379 Cal / 26.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {88 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {212 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}
Strawberries, pear, yoghurt, honey roasted cashews {135 Cal / 13.9g Carbs}

...............................5 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Texas chilli_ [leftovers],_ sweet potato wedges, refried beans, guacamole,
cornbread, sour cream, tortilla chips {611 Cal / 46.9g Carbs}

Dessert (9pm): Blackberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {136 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1912
Carbs 167.6g
Protein 109.9g
Fat 75.0g (Sat Fat 18.0g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> That looks LOVELY Scouser


It looks very lovely apart from that one ingredient somebody as to go and spoil it:-D


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Fresh mackerel in a home made tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
> L: Chicken, salami & cucumber wholemeal thin
> D: Thai green curry, cauli rice & a few prawn cracker.
> Pud: 1 slice chocolate & peanut butter cake.
> View attachment 7334


That is magnificent Mark...how comes I haven't noticed it before?


----------



## Amigo

Yesterday -

B - *carbs
*
L - *carbs
*
D - *carbs
*
Snacks - *oh a few more carbs!
*
Strangely enough I woke with the best waking number for a while!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Found these today while sniffing around, bottled Green Teas. 0 Carbs - 0 Sugar, in fact 0 everything lol. Something else in Vince's armoury for when the hot weather arrives. Will be nice ice cold. Carbs is the 5 characters and sugar the one below it.
> View attachment 6945 View attachment 6946


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> A lot of it



Very atmospheric Vince. Took me back to those back streets of Kowloon with food places everywhere!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Very atmospheric Vince. Took me back to those back streets of Kowloon with food places everywhere!


Very similar Amigo and the food is delicious


----------



## Vince_UK

What I ater today
I have been very naughty at one point


----------



## Vince_UK

I eat to much


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> That is magnificent Mark...how comes I haven't noticed it before?


I'm amazed you didn't notice the cake before, especially as you have a built in chocolate radar.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm amazed you didn't notice the cake before, especially as you have a built in chocolate radar.


Dohhhhhhhhhhhhh Markyp that's what I just said...annoyed I didn't see it before...I feel I've been depriving myself...I shall rectify that post haste.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Yesterday -
> 
> B - *carbs
> *
> L - *carbs
> *
> D - *carbs
> *
> Snacks - *oh a few more carbs!
> *
> Strangely enough I woke with the best waking number for a while!


Simply love this post


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I eat to much
> 
> View attachment 8069 View attachment 8070 View attachment 8071 View attachment 8072 View attachment 8073 View attachment 8074 View attachment 8075 View attachment 8076 View attachment 8077


I'm glad I don't have to pay for your shopping,:-D


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> I'm glad I don't have to pay for your shopping,:-D


LOL


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
Omelette with cheese
Tea
Chicken breast,100g mixed peppers,100g mushrooms on wrap
Snacks
Sml nougat bar
300ml Greek yoghurt,( need to stop the yogurt 450 cals and 38 carbs)


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> 300ml Greek yoghurt,( need to stop the yogurt 450 cals and 38 carbs)


To be 38g carbs it must be a flavoured yoghurt! Why not try natural greek yoghurt that comes in about 5g carbs per 100g xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> To be 38g carbs it must be a flavoured yoghurt! Why not try natural greek yoghurt that comes in about 5g carbs per 100g xx


The one I normally get is 3.3 carbs per 100ml but they don't have it in that often(heron foods) so it's what the mrs fetches back I'm afraid,keep telling her make sure low in carbs but think she trying kill me off slowly,then I have to do more exercise to get rid of extra cals and carbs,x


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> The one I normally get is 3.3 carbs per 100ml but they don't have it in that often(heron foods) so it's what the mrs fetches back I'm afraid,keep telling her make sure low in carbs but think she trying kill me off slowly,then I have to do more exercise to get rid of extra cals and carbs,x


Do you not have a Tesco or something close by you could pop into yourself? or go out and check yourself and buy a few tubs at a time if their dated well enough? x


----------



## Heath o

Could go to the small asda but don't sell much where Mrs out shopping everyday


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Could go to the small asda but don't sell much where Mrs out shopping everyday


Well go to the small Asda then! lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Well go to the small Asda then! lol xx


I would but getting old so think you should go to asda and post it to me,x


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> I would but getting old so think you should go to asda and post it to me,x


Errm, I don't think so, I don't even have an Asda! I have a Lidl and a Co-Op and I cant afford Co-Op prices! haha xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Errm, I don't think so, I don't even have an Asda! I have a Lidl and a Co-Op and I cant afford Co-Op prices! haha xx


Nothing wrong with lidl they can be dear sometimes tho,x


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Nothing wrong with lidl they can be dear sometimes tho,x


I've not found that Lidl are dear but I don't use the shops here, my granddad gets the bus to the next town to get the shopping at Tesco's 6 days of the week as he's got a bus pass, would cost me a fiver just to get there and back!! xx


----------



## scousebird

Do Tesco not deliver to your address @Kaylz?


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> I've not found that Lidl are dear but I don't use the shops here, my granddad gets the bus to the next town to get the shopping at Tesco's 6 days of the week as he's got a bus pass, would cost me a fiver just to get there and back!! xx


Love Tesco but nearest one is 3 and half mile got Iceland,Aldi lidl asda all about mile or so away, but only small stores,x


----------



## scousebird

Heath o said:


> Love Tesco but nearest one is 3 and half mile got Iceland,Aldi lidl asda all about mile or so away, but only small stores,x


We have a Spar and a co-op in Sandwich but both are more expensive than Tesco.  I get my shopping delivered and find I don't spend as much because I order just what we need rather than browsing the isles and picking random stuff up and of course since diagnosis I'm not tempted by lots of lovely food I can't eat anymore


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> Love Tesco but nearest one is 3 and half mile got Iceland,Aldi lidl asda all about mile or so away, but only small stores,x


Our nearest supermarket (Aldi) is 5 miles away, Tesco & Lidl are 7 miles & anything else is at least 20 miles away.  Annoying when you forget something.  Life in the sticks.


----------



## scousebird

Another reason for Tesco shopping - the points, they pay to get our motorhome on the Tunnel and over to France


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Do Tesco not deliver to your address @Kaylz?


Yes they would but there's no storage space to do a big shop, we only have a 2 drawer freezer so we cant store things in it, and why not just get it fresh everyday if I can? xx


----------



## Martin Canty

L (well afternoon snack at about 1500) - Last of the Easter ham
D - Chicken breast breaded in pork dust (ground pork rinds) & Brussels Sprouts tossed in melted butter both cooked in the air fryer


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L - Mushroom omelette on a slice of Burgen toast

D - Large cheese salad with baby potatoes

oat cakes and peanut butter
Ms Molly choc ice


----------



## Ljc

B. Was extra hungry, 3 slices  wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. Not hungry, sparkling water.
S. Coffee and 2 gingernuts.
D. Roast turkey, jersey potatoes with butter and mint , peas and a Coke Zero.
S. Macadamia nuts, unfortunately I did a repeat of last night, lucky  I’ve no more in the cupboard and after the last 2 nights performance it’ll be a while before I buy any more as I obviously can’t be trusted around them and I don’t need the calories.


----------



## Kaylz

Add to yesterday - 10pm - 2 vanilla Viennese thins
B - jumbo oats, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal g&h philly and smoked Bavarian ham sandwich, salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, green beans and 2 squares 90%
coffee
3 pints water during the day, 1 out of my relatively new glass now broken  xx


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Our nearest supermarket (Aldi) is 5 miles away, Tesco & Lidl are 7 miles & anything else is at least 20 miles away.  Annoying when you forget something.  Life in the sticks.


Your so lucky mark just my kind of place, love to live in middle of nowhere,


----------



## Heath o

scousebird said:


> We have a Spar and a co-op in Sandwich but both are more expensive than Tesco.  I get my shopping delivered and find I don't spend as much because I order just what we need rather than browsing the isles and picking random stuff up and of course since diagnosis I'm not tempted by lots of lovely food I can't eat anymore


That is a good idea scousebird,but Mrs as to go in town everyday anyway so just picks up what we need,x


----------



## Amigo

I’m lucky enough to have a Sainsbury’s, 2 Aldi’s, Lidl and Tesco all within 2 miles of us and the Asda, Co-op and Morrison’s within 4 miles. I can walk to one of the supermarkets


----------



## Heath o

scousebird said:


> Do Tesco not deliver to your address @Kaylz?


Yes they do scousebird think you have to spend min £50 though might be more


----------



## Lanny

14/04/18 
07:10 (BS 7.3) 8 units Novorapid. Made it through the night with no drops & BS is starting to rise so, back to normal doses today!
07:20 Breakfast 547.02cals 34.9g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs (BS 9.2)

12:40 (BS 10.6) 6 units Novorapid 31 units Levemir & all other meds.
13:00 Lunch 378cals 29.9g carbs
4 veg fingers baked birds eye 210cals 26g carbs
1 chicken chargrill birds eye 142cals 3.9g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk alpro 26cals 0g carbs (BS 10.6)
Slept straight after tesing.

15/04/18
00:00 woke up & weight 74.1 kilos, a day earlier than usual but, I was monitoring it these past few days anyway. Was going up & down with the bloating & relieved to see it end up, post bloating, at a better than I expected figure! Monday morning’s weigh-in is the one that counts.
   Estimated, from mySugr app on iPhone posted by Flower, HbA1c has gone up slightly from 57.5, before these last few days of fluctuations, to 58.5.

00:34 Dinner (BS 7.2) 574.96cals 55.5g carbs 8 units Novorapid sleeping & waking again.
130g salmon fillet tesco baked 271.96cals 0g carbs
150g Sauté potatoes asda 240cals 40.5g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
(1x90ml solero exotic ice cream 98.1cals 18g carbs DID NOT EAT 673.06cals 73.5g carbs +2 units)

Learnt from before & added up the cals & carbs but, only injected my usual amount, just in case I didn’t eat all of it. If so; extra afterwards. I think it’s a good compromise? I didn’t eat the ice cream! That’s the morale of a story told by my mum, passed down through generations.

A poor farmer, who had nothing to eat with his rice, saw a toad hop by. He caught it to have with his dinner. He had some rice & tried to pick up the cooked toad. But, it kept slipping through his chopsticks. He had some more rice & tried again. No luck! He finished all of his rice, & was full, without managing to eat the toad! The rice was what he needed to stay alive & the toad was superfluous!

02:51 (BS 11.3) umm! Maybe I needed those +2 units after all: put it down to experience. I not sure yet but, it seems that amount of cals affects my BS more than the carbs? Will have to ask dietian on 24/04/18!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Cornflakes (last time as the spike is crap), shame as I like them.
L- Pate & toast, Brie, salad- baby gem, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, celery, pepper, coleslaw
D- Burger & Halloumi. BBQ sauce. Red pepper. Mars ice cream


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 14/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, walnuts {305 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado,
peanut butter {308 Cal / 21.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Quiche Lorraine, fries, salad / Mercurey (8 oz) {570 Cal / 40.3g Carbs}
Rhubarb charlotte, vanilla ice cream {225 Cal / 32.0g Carbs}

...............................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Turkey meatballs, spaghetti, Nduja ragu {449 Cal / 33.2g Carbs}

Dessert (9pm): Blackberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {141 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2084
Carbs 182.6g
Protein 79.6g
Fat 82.4g (Sat Fat 23.6g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> Your so lucky mark just my kind of place, love to live in middle of nowhere,


Oh, we love it.  We live on what was a farm once, it's now an equestrian centre.  We have horses in all the fields around us.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My brain just ain't working this morning.  I know I had a cheese omelette for breakfast but no idea what I had for lunch.  Tea was a variety of sheesh kebabs with a Greek salad & home baked protein roll.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon & egg butty on Tesco sunflower & pumpkin seed bread 
L: Naughty - 2 sausage rolls, 2 mini pork pies, 4 mini sausages & 3 savoury mini eggs. Tea
Aperol spritz
Tea
T: With friends - cheese & wine evening so lots of cheese, 3 assorted crackers, 3 slices of baguette, prosecco (lots of )
Red bush tea before bed.


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh, we love it.  We live on what was a farm once, it's now an equestrian centre.  We have horses in all the fields around us.


If we ever win lottery that's where we'd be in the wilds if we don't were all packing and coming yours,lol


----------



## Heath o

Deja vous day
Breakfast
Omelette with cheese
Tea
Chicken breast,100g mixed peppers,100g mushrooms,1 wrap
Snacks
300m of that very fatening yoghurt
Sml nougat bar


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, just arrived back in Shanghai
No formal foodie list for today.
So far had:-
Hotel buffet breakfast 
Ham , Cheese, Toms, Sausage, Eggs, about 8 coffees.
At the airport I had some fried chicken 
On the flight I had smoked salmon, a sirloin steak with omelette, broccoli, pineapple and a roll. Korean Air did is specially for me.
Not decided on dinner yet.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Well, just arrived back in Shanghai
> No formal foodie list for today.
> So far had:-
> Hotel buffet breakfast
> Ham , Cheese, Toms, Sausage, Eggs, about 8 coffees.
> At the airport I had some fried chicken
> On the flight I had smoked salmon, a sirloin steak with omelette, broccoli, pineapple and a roll. Korean Air did is specially for me.
> Not decided on dinner yet.


You don't half get spoilt you Vince,what does one have to do for a doggy bag,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> You don't half get spoilt you Vince,what does one have to do for a doggy bag,lol


hmmm will have to give that serious thought young man .
We don't say doggy bag here, you could end up with a stir fried actual on in  bag


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> hmmm will have to give that serious thought young man .
> We don't say doggy bag here, you could end up with a stir fried actual on in  bag


 for all you people who don't know,where I live a doggy bag is a term used for Example if you go out for a meal and you have food left over you ask them put it in a doggy bag so you can take it home,either for yourself or someone else,lol what phrases do you all use where your from


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's doggy bag where I come from (East Anglia) & it's doggy bag where wifey comes from (Leeds).


----------



## Kaylz

Doggy bag up in my part of Scotland x


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> It's doggy bag where I come from (East Anglia) & it's doggy bag where wifey comes from (Leeds).


Glad it not just a Manchester saying mark,never heard it called anything else


----------



## Amigo

Heath o said:


> for all you people who don't know,where I live a doggy bag is a term used for Example if you go out for a meal and you have food left over you ask them put it in a doggy bag so you can take it home,either for yourself or someone else,lol what phrases do you all use where your from



The point Vince is making is they eat dogs where he lives in Shanghai, China!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've remembered what I had for lunch now.  It was quiche.


----------



## kentish maid

B - 2 Oatibix, nuts and berries

L- Cuppa soup, Ryvita crackers and cheese

D - Salmon, baby potatoes, carrot, cauliflower and broccoli

a couple of Maryland cookies
oat cakes and peanut butter


----------



## Kaylz

10pm last night - 2 vanilla Viennese  thins
B - jumbo oats, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal streaky bacon sandwich, small handful raspberries and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - mince, sprouts and mushrooms in oxo, charlotte potatoes and 1 square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day


----------



## Amigo

B - sausages in protein bread, tea

L - Home made lasagne, huge salad with sun dried tomatoes & sweetcorn, 3 small potato lattices, chive cream  dip

D - prawn omlettte, side of fried mushrooms & mixed berries with fresh cream 

Snacks - couple of chocolate Brazil nuts from hubbie’s birthday present


----------



## Heath o

Amigo said:


> The point Vince is making is they eat dogs where he lives in Shanghai, China!


So they do Amigo but of been having a blonde moment,lol


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 poached eggs on toasted sunflower & pumpkin bread. Coffee.
L: At Chartwell House National Trust cafe - A slice of broccoli & Stilton quiche, salad, potato salad & a tsp chutney. Tea.
Coffee.
Tea.
T: 2 grilled pork steaks, cauliflower cheese & purple sprouting broccoli followed by rhubarb crumble & pouring cream. 1 glass fizz. (purple sprouting & rhubarb grown by my son)


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
L- Eggy Bread
D- baked Camembert, wholemeal baguette, pate & rocket. Easter egg. Red wine.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> The point Vince is making is they eat dogs where he lives in Shanghai, China!


Absolutely Correct Amigo.


----------



## Vince_UK

Here by the way it is called a da bao 达宝
I always call it a dodgy bag  which usually falls on deaf ears.
It is common practice to take any leftover food home with you in plastc containers. I never do but my Chinese friends always do.
Waste not, Want not. as they say.


*corrected my typos lol


----------



## Ljc

B. Didn’t eat.
L. 5  Ryvita’s 3 hAd a little cheese on, an apple and sparkling water. 
D. New potatoes, peas, Coke Zero , ive forgotten the rest 
Before bed. Peanut butter kit Kat, an individual cheese and onion flan and an unknown amount of apple juice, I failed to resist the hypo hunger


----------



## Lanny

15/04/18 (2240.77cals) yikes! But, actually it’s a timing issue: average for today & yesterday is 1582.895cals/day.
05:30 Breakfast *(BS 10.6) 439.93cals 34.382g carbs *8 units Novorapid.
0.5 slice veg roll hulls 36.4cals 3.25g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 slice toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 47cals 8.5g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36cals 0.035g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
25ml almond milk 5.5cals 0.6g carbs
(Had cooked the other half slice of veg roll, another slice toast with butter & a 2nd cup tea that I didn’t eat: leftovers wrapped in fridge! Also tried no honey in tea: so, so but, think I can get used to it?)

07:12 (BS 5.7) crikey! That’s some drop! Ate 1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs. Fluctuations not quite over yet, then!

11:30 Lunch (BS 9.3) 515.88cals 55.07g carbs 6 units Novorapid 31 units Levemir & all other meds.
2x135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 146cals 22g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
65g salmon fillet tesco baked  135.98cals 0g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
1x90ml solero exotic ice cream 98.1cals 18g carbs
(Again only ate half the salmon but, really wanted the ice cream: maybe superfluous but, nice now & then!)
13:18 (BS 9.2)

Umm! Maybe panicked a wee bit in eating the oatcake earlier? Then again, what would it have dropped to without it?

Slept around 17:00

21:58 (BS 6.1) woke up.

23:07 Dinner leftovers *(BS 7.7) 345.365cals 26.545g carbs 8 units Novorapid sleep/wake.
65g salmon fillet tesco baked  135.98cals 0g carbs
0.5 slice veg roll hulls 36.4cals 3.25g carbs
1 slice toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 47cals 8.5g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36cals 0.035g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
25ml almond milk 5.5cals 0.6g carbs
0.25tsp honey rowse 5.485cals 1.36g carbs
(Easing into no sugar in tea!)
01:06 (BS 9.7)

One last, hopefully, drop in BS after breakfast to keep me on my toes!

Oops! Edited to add *(BS 10.6) * 8 units Novorapid. *(BS 7.7)


----------



## Edgar

B.Half a tin of John West kippers on wholemeal toast with spinach and a tomato
L. Slow cooked lemon garlic chicken with baby new potatoes ( slow cooked chiken is to die for, so succulent) and veg
T. The other half of the kippers on toast with two baby new potatoes
Snack. Two cereal bars and a cup fo hot milk.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 15/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {399 Cal / 28.1g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {55 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}
.................................12 mile walk
Lunch (12.30pm): _[Picnic during walk]_ Prawn, smoked salmon
& avocado salad {335 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Plums, blackberries & blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {146 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}
Fruitcake {130 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Beer {129 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes & parsnips,
carrot & swede, green beans, redcurrant jelly {388 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
Dessert (9pm): Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {133 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1764
Carbs 144.0g
Protein 108.5g
Fat 64.6g (Sat Fat 13.3g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Full English (2 sausages, 2 thick cut bacon, egg, tinned toms & low carb fried bread.
L: Nowt.  Too full.
D: Quarter of low carb quiche, Greek salad & cous cous
Pud: Home made rhubarb crumble (made with ground almonds, ground linseed & butter) with double cream

Tested BG 2 hrs after pudding and rose by just 1 mmol/l.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Pud: Home made rhubarb crumble (made with ground almonds, ground linseed & butter) with double cream
> Tested BG 2 hrs after pudding and rose by just 1 mmol/l.


Like it


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
2 toast seeded bread
Tea 
Chicken,peppers mushrooms broccoli cauli in a bit of curry sauce
Snacks
Piece of 85% chocolate( that's going to take some getting used to)
And when I mentioned  about Mrs killing me off well Iceland have only gone and put Ben and Jerry's on offer haven't they so will have to start afresh again today


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Breakfast
> 2 toast seeded bread
> Tea
> Chicken,peppers mushrooms broccoli cauli in a bit of curry sauce
> Snacks
> Piece of 85% chocolate( that's going to take some getting used to)
> And when I mentioned  about Mrs killing me off well Iceland have only gone and put Ben and Jerry's on offer haven't they so will have to start afresh again today


You will get used to the 85% surprisingly quickly I did and am addicted lol
The 90% is even better
You need to get onto the blue cheese and olives though


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Breakfast
> 2 toast seeded bread
> Tea
> Chicken,peppers mushrooms broccoli cauli in a bit of curry sauce
> Snacks
> Piece of 85% chocolate( that's going to take some getting used to)
> And when I mentioned  about Mrs killing me off well Iceland have only gone and put Ben and Jerry's on offer haven't they so will have to start afresh again today


I love Ben & Jerrys Heath...on Easter weekend I had family to dinner...I bought a tub of their Pralines & Cream...just in case anyone wanted some after their huge dinner...unfortunately the night before I thought I'd have just a small spoonful...suddenly I realised the whole tub had disappeared...oops


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> You will get used to the 85% surprisingly quickly I did and am addicted lol
> The 90% is even better
> You need to get onto the blue cheese and olives though


The the one before that was 50% soon got used to that,then when I tried the 85% found out it's as bad as blue cheese and olives,up up there with the avocados,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> The the one before that was 50% soon got used to that,then when I tried the 85% found out it's as bad as blue cheese and olives,up up there with the avocados,lol


Philistine


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I love Ben & Jerrys Heath...on Easter weekend I had family to dinner...I bought a tub of their Pralines & Cream...just in case anyone wanted some after their huge dinner...unfortunately the night before I thought I'd have just a small spoonful...suddenly I realised the whole tub had disappeared...oops


One thing gotta be Greatfull for bubsie is that there only 500ml used to eat 2/3 litres at a time of vanilla, ice cream and rusk are my biggest downfall,lol x


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> One thing gotta be Greatfull for bubsie is that there only 500ml used to eat 2/3 litres at a time of vanilla, ice cream and rusk are my biggest downfall,lol x


OOh not sure about the rusk Heath...but I find the ice cream difficult to resist...so I just won't buy it anymore now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> One thing gotta be Greatfull for bubsie is that there only 500ml used to eat 2/3 litres at a time of vanilla, ice cream and rusk are my biggest downfall,lol x


God, and I thought I was bad


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Philistine


Trust you to come out with posh words Vince just had to look that up.lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Trust you to come out with posh words Vince just had to look that up.lol


I learned it from that @Bubbsie She has called me that on more than on occasion. I always took it as a compliment  At least I was a somethingstine, must be worth a few quid at least


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I learned it from that @Bubbsie She has called me that on more than on occasion. I always took it as a compliment  At least I was a somethingstine, must be worth a few quid at least





Heath o said:


> Trust you to come out with posh words Vince just had to look that up.lol


Heath he doesn't know what it means...he just likes the sound of it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I learned it from that @Bubbsie She has called me that on more than on occasion. I always took it as a compliment  At least I was a somethingstine, must be worth a few quid at least


Just explained that to Heath Vince...yes of course it was complimentary...honest you can trust me.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> God, and I thought I was bad


Used to live couple of mile from ice cream factory in Hyde and get couple of tubs at a time several times a week started giving me discounts then and giving me tubs of new flavours to try,and when I was working there was ice cream factory at top of lane so had to keep them in business as well


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Used to live couple of mile from ice cream factory in Hyde and get couple of tubs at a time several times a week started giving me discounts then and giving me tubs of new flavours to try,and when I was working there was ice cream factory at top of lane so had to keep them in business as well


----------



## Vince_UK

Mulberries, Can't eat, Mangosteen, Can't eat, Star Fruit, Not sure if can eat


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Star Fruit


Internet says 7g per 100g, go for it  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Mulberries, Can't eat, Mangosteen, Can't eat, Star Fruit, Not sure if can eat
> 
> 
> View attachment 8100 View attachment 8101 View attachment 8102


Why too many carbs or you don't like them?


----------



## Bubbsie

Had eggs & crispy bacon for lunch with my own home made low carb bread...hmmn hmmn hmmn.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Why too many carbs or you don't like them?


I wonder too but I'm sure he 'thinks' they are too carby, although I just found a site that says fresh mulberries are 9.8g per 100g
https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/mulberries.html
mangosteen 17.91g per 100g 
https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/mangosteen.html
and starfruit 6.73g per 100g 
https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/star-fruit.html
yet he'll happily sit and eat a banana!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I wonder too but I'm sure he 'thinks' they are too carby, although I just found a site that says fresh mulberries are 9.8g per 100g
> https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/mulberries.html
> mangosteen 17.91g per 100g
> https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/mangosteen.html
> and starfruit 6.73g per 100g
> https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/star-fruit.html
> yet he'll happily sit and eat a banana!!  xx


The berries are always a better bet for lower carbs K..although it is difficult to restrict yourself to a limit when you  have a whole punnet in front of you!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> The berries are always a better bet for lower carbs K..although it is difficult to restrict yourself to a limit when you  have a whole punnet in front of you!


Not at all, I have a tub of raspberries in the fridge all the time, never tempted or anything xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Internet says 7g per 100g, go for it  xx


Will buy some tomorrow Thanks @Kaylz


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I wonder too but I'm sure he 'thinks' they are too carby, although I just found a site that says fresh mulberries are 9.8g per 100g
> https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/mulberries.html
> mangosteen 17.91g per 100g
> https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/mangosteen.html
> and starfruit 6.73g per 100g
> https://www.nutrition-and-you.com/star-fruit.html
> yet he'll happily sit and eat a banana!!  xx


You two ganging up on this poor pensioner AGAIN?
Looks like Mulberries and Star fruit are on the menu haha


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> The berries are always a better bet for lower carbs K..although it is difficult to restrict yourself to a limit when you  have a whole punnet in front of you!


I just ate a 125gr punnet of raspberries with whipped cream lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Had eggs & crispy bacon for lunch with my own home made low carb bread...hmmn hmmn hmmn.


Cannibal you wanting a pet pig and you are eating then. Wouldn't dare give you one now.
You just blew it.


----------



## Amigo

A couple of days ago I had some mixed berries with fresh cream and they pushed my levels into the stratosphere! I’ve had lower levels from fish and chips! Was raspberries, about 6 grapes, 2 small strawberries and a few blueberries. Oh and 2 small slices of banana.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Cannibal you wanting a pet pig and you are eating then. Wouldn't dare give you one now.
> You just blew it.


Its not the same Vince...anyway just how were you going to get it through customs?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You two ganging up on this poor pensioner AGAIN?
> Looks like Mulberries and Star fruit are on the menu haha


Pensioner YES...poor NO


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A couple of days ago I had some mixed berries with fresh cream and they pushed my levels into the stratosphere! I’ve had lower levels from fish and chips! Was raspberries, about 6 grapes, 2 small strawberries and a few blueberries. Oh and 2 small slices of banana.


Well that'll be the bananas & grapes...now you've mentioned them Amigo...I really want some.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Well that'll be the bananas & grapes...now you've mentioned them Amigo...I really want some.



Not enough to cause a problem really Bubbsie. I’ve never had that reaction from them before. I should have stuck with the Aero!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Pensioner YES...poor NO


AGREED!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Not enough to cause a problem really Bubbsie. I’ve never had that reaction from them before. I should have stuck with the Aero!


OOh now you're talking Amigo.


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham and g&h philly sandwich, salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts

L - Cheese and mushroom omelette on a slice of Burgen toast

D - same as yesterday, Salmon, baby potatoes, broccoli and cauliflower

Banana
my last Fox's Granola honey and ginger cookie 

oat cookies and peanut butter later if I get peckish later


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 16/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {293 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel, satsuma {230 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Game stew_ [leftovers]_, celeriac mash, green beans,
carrot & swede mash {338 Cal / 32.1g Carbs}
Plums, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {143 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Haddock loin, sweet potato fries, peas, sweetcorn /
Sauvignon Blanc (4oz) {346 Cal / 29.8g Carbs}
Dessert : Apple & hazelnut charlotte, vanilla ice cream {247 Cal / 31.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1781
Carbs 183.0g
Protein 110.8g
Fat 47.6g (Sat Fat 11.2g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Bubbsie said:


> I love Ben & Jerrys Heath...



Me too, especially Cherry Garcia (class acts naming a flavour after the great Jerry Garcia)


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> Mulberries, Can't eat, Mangosteen, Can't eat, Star Fruit, Not sure if can eat
> 
> 
> View attachment 8100 View attachment 8101 View attachment 8102


Star fruit are pretty much okay, about 5g of sugar and 2g of starch per 100g, a bit less than strawberries if I remember right.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Salmon burger
D - Chicken Kebabs.... Chicken Tenders, green & orange pepper, onion, mushrooms & Tomato....... Served with a side salad of mixed baby greens (including Kale) tomato & drizzled with olive oil & lemon juice


----------



## Kaylz

Midnightrider said:


> Star fruit are pretty much okay, about 5g of sugar and 2g of starch per 100g, a bit less than strawberries if I remember right.


Strawberries are 6g per 100g all sugar xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, small banana & water
Tea
L: 6 no added sugar digestives with goats cheese (getting through the cheese left over from Saturday night), a few olives, an apple & a mullerlight yogurt, tea.
T: Tuna & pasta bake with more cheese on top , coke zero.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Katieb

Sorry been absent for a while. Took a hop across to Spain for a few days so daren’t share what I ate/drank but I really enjoyed the wine and cheese!!


----------



## Katieb

Heath o said:


> Used to live couple of mile from ice cream factory in Hyde and get couple of tubs at a time several times a week started giving me discounts then and giving me tubs of new flavours to try,and when I was working there was ice cream factory at top of lane so had to keep them in business as well



Susca’s by any chance?!


----------



## Heath o

Katieb said:


> Susca’s by any chance?!


Don't think it's called suscas now bit further up from train station,take it your not far from me Katie,x was in Dukinfield but in ashton now


----------



## Heath o

Today's menu
Breakfast
Hot Cornflakes
Dinner-none
Tea
Chicken curry with mushrooms & peppers
Snacks
Ben and Jerry's(only just burned of the cals and carbs from last night's b&j)


----------



## Ljc

Heath o said:


> Today's menu
> Breakfast
> Hot Cornflakes
> Dinner-none
> Tea
> Chicken curry with mushrooms & peppers
> Snacks
> Ben and Jerry's(only just burned of the cals and carbs from last night's b&j)



Oh I love hot cornflakes , haven’t had either hot or cold cornflakes for years.
No I must  not buy any cornflakes  , no I  must not buy any , must not buy any........
I love ice cream too


----------



## Heath o

Today's menu
Breakfast
Hot Cornflakes
Dinner-none
Tea
Chicken curry with mushrooms & peppers
Snacks
Ben and Jerry's(only just burned of the cals and carbs from last night's b&j)


Ljc said:


> Oh I love hot cornflakes , haven’t had either hot or cold cornflakes for years.
> No I must  not buy any cornflakes  , no I  must not buy any , must not buy any........
> I love ice cream too
> View attachment 8113





Ljc said:


> Oh I love hot cornflakes , haven’t had either hot or cold cornflakes for years.
> No I must  not buy any cornflakes  , no I  must not buy any , must not buy any........
> I love ice cream too
> View attachment 8113


At last somebody with taste once you get hot Cornflakes in your head you won't settle till you've had some,and while your there you might aswell get some ice cream,you know you want to.lol,x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Not enough to cause a problem really Bubbsie. I’ve never had that reaction from them before. I should have stuck with the Aero!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.

B – 
‘ala’ Ditto with soya milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch.
Fish which was fairly devoid of bones for a change, asparagus lettuce and Chinese sausage, cabbage and a little pork and fried potatoes which I did not eat.
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
Had some blue cheese with a couple for vine toms when I got home.
D – 
Striploin steak with Dijon, a couple of tinned toms and a fried free range.
Raspberries and whipped cream
Bar of Hachez 88% dark chocolate.16gr carbs/100grwt Weight 100gr.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Ah, Vince, re less bones in the fish, are they getting to know you & trying to give you less bones?


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ah, Vince, re less bones in the fish, are they getting to know you & trying to give you less bones?


LOL I hope so Lanny lol


----------



## Lanny

16/04/18 (925.02cals) weight 74.5kilos, official weekly weigh-in! Still a wee bit of bloating then!
04:30 (BS 7.4) 8 units Novorapid.
05:00 Breakfast 547.02cals 34.9g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs

Just remembered that I’ve yet to pick up my iron tablets sitting at the chemist for a week. Could that have impacted on my HbA1c results 22/02/18? Could I have been anaemic then, which contributed to the shingles & the Bell’s palsy around Easter?

06:30 (BS 6.8)

11:00 Lunch eating out guessed (BS 7.9) 378cals 49g carbs 7 units Novorapid +1 unit in case of guessing wrong. Will see what happens?
400g veg soup 156cals 30g carbs
0.5 chicken bacon sandwich 222cals 19g carbs
250ml bottled water
(Took the other half of the sandwich home with me.)

12:20 31 units Levemir & all other meds after getting home.

12:58 (BS 8.8) not a bad guess?

Doubled my steps count today & that tired me out! So, slept around 15:00 & woke past midnight. So, less cals TODAY only because of timing & will post tonight’s diinner, technically TOMORROW’s, the next day! I realise it can look confusing so, I put the date & time on my entries.

Edited to add Oops  unintended bit of “too much info”, which I’ve now removed! Realised you, Vince have probably read it! My apologies!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry coulis & squirty cream
L: 2 sausages from deli counter in Morrisons
D: Home made beef & chorizo burger in home made bun with home made veggie chips (ooh, that was soooo good!)
Pud: Rest of rhubarb crumble & squirty cream


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L.. 3 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate , an apple and sparkling water. 
D . Oh so yummy Lamb shanks,  broccoli , 4 tiny halves of roast tatties , a tiny amount of carrots and Swede as I’m not fond of them  and a Coke Zero .
Here’s where I fell down, before bed a peanut butter Kit Kat ended up sliding down my throat into my tum 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## kentish maid

Feeling lazy today, with other half away couldn't be bothered to cook from scratch so raided the local Coop

B - Porridge with berries and nuts

L - Coop classic prawn layered salad with extra salad leaves and 2 Ryvita

D - Coop Irresistible Chicken and Ham Hock Pie with carrot, cauliflower and broccoli (used to quite like the pie but today it certainly wasn't Irresistible, maybe I am getting used to proper food again !!!)
      Melon and grapes

2 Maryland cookies..  Cheese and oatcakes later


----------



## Amigo

Today;

B - toasted bacon and mushroom sandwich & tea

L - cheese scone and latte (coffee shop)

D - Home made Cajun chicken breasts grilled on oven top tray until crisp on top. Carrots, buttered sprouts & a few oven chips served with home made curry sauce (and garlic bread for the boys) 

Snacks - 3 chocolate brazils with a cuppa


----------



## Kaylz

Add to yesterday - 10pm - 3 vanilla Viennese thins 
B - jumbo oats, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham and g&h philly sandwich, salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - chicken breast that had been marinating in chilli oil since last night, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a large mushroom, gravy on the veg and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water during the day  xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Crunchy nut clusters peanut butter, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee.
Tea x 2
L: 6 cheddars, creme de St Agur cheese, a few olives, some fruit cocktail & a mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Cantonese chicken & some egg fried rice, coke zero.
Coffee with cream


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Crunchy nut clusters peanut butter,


I've seen them advertised and they look so good! haha xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> I've seen them advertised and they look so good! haha xx


They are very nice and a bit lower carb than most of the other cereals.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> They are very nice and a bit lower carb than most of the other cereals.


Yeah I noticed as I checked them out, think I'll stick with my hot porridge and berries though lol xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I noticed as I checked them out, think I'll stick with my hot porridge and berries though lol xx


I don't think I could manage a bowl without a spike, unless of course I filled the bowl with double cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I don't think I could manage a bowl without a spike, unless of course I filled the bowl with double cream.


The clusters or the porridge? xx


----------



## Lanny

17/04/18 (1599.61cals) average for today & yesterday is 1262.315cals.
00:24 woke (BS 8.2)  8 units Novorapid sleep/wake. maybe not SO good a guess about the carbs & cals at lunch yesterday? The soup I got from the carbs & cals book. The sandwich I got from a similar one from tesco but, that’s on wholemeal, full not 50/50, & the one I ate; white bread! I guess that’s why I cautiously added 1 extra unit! I looked up the info for the differences in bread:-
2 slices kingsmill white 190cals 36.4g carbs
2 slices kingsmill wholemeal 186cals 30.8g carbs

01:02 Dinner (BS 7.3) wasn’t really hungry yet & lost track of time a bit. Decided to test just before eating to see what effect there is injecting before meals? 389.1cals 39.7g carbs. Not sure about adding extra for the sandwich & will see what happens?
0.5 chicken bacon sandwich 222cals 19g carbs
3 veg fingers baked birds eye 157.5cals 19.5g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs
(Put more milk in without honey & that tasted MUCH better! Longlife also has a wee bit more sugar than fresh but, all in all much less than honey!)

02:24 (BS 12.6) yikes! The info on the sandwich is DEFINITELY WRONG! Added correction 2 extra units & see what happens?

03:24 (BS 11.3) 

06:00 Breakfast (BS 6.9) 317.22cals 2.83g carbs 8 units Novorapid.
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
250ml bottled water (BS 7.3)

09:01 (BS 6.2) starting to feel hungry!

10:40 Early Lunch (BS 6.2) 490.29cals 63.75g carbs 6 units Novorapid.
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
3 veg fingers baked birds eye 157.5cals 19.5g carbs
15g brussels pate tesco 38.76cals 0.75g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
11:15 31 units Levemir & all other meds.

BS held steady between breakfast & lunch today. Why does it rise sometimes?

12:40 (BS 10.3) slept soon afterwards, around 13:00?

18:00 (BS 5.2) woke with a slight headache. Put dinner into oven & starting to feel shaky & internally freezing all over! Poured cranberry juice. 18:12 (BS 5.2) Turned the dyson fan heater on at the fastest speed & the highest temperature. Tried the juice but, only managed one sip: disgustingly sweet! 18:25 (BS 5.7) Oh!!! Relief! Starting to feel better! Dinner’s ready & ate still feeling cold but, not quite as freezing!

18:40 Dinner 403cals 49.4g carbs 4 units Novorapid.
150g Sauté potatoes asda 240cals 40.5g carbs
1 chicken chargrill birds eye 142cals 3.9g carbs
50ml cranberry juice ocean spray 21cals 5g carbs
Juice still tasted sweeter than usual but, not disgustingly so like earlier!

Felt warm enough to switch off heater 19:35. It’s not the first time that things have tasted sweeter when I’m low. During both my cataract ops I was shaking & surgeon had to check my blood sugars, not hypo, & eating tea with plain toast afterwards when shaking was even worse: toast was VERY sweet, couldn’t manage the tea with just milk as that was TOO sweet!

21:13 (BS 9.2)

Diabetes is keeping me on my toes today! Will have to call DSN tomorrow & see if I need to lower doses again!

Almost finished my supply of test strips, one last cap of 25; mostly caps of 50 but, sometimes 2x25 in the box, & it’s less than 2 weeks since the last order! Hope there isn’t a problem, like earlier, & put on the prescrition form “having hypos & lowering doses again!” Thanks to Northerner, I now know to ring the GP practice & explain my case on the phone if neccesary!

I’ve learnt more about diabetes, food & their effects on me from these forums in just over a month than in the last 17 years! Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch.
Asparagus lettuce with pork and black fungus, Chicken drumstick, spinach, tofu and green beans.
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
D – 
Smoked salmon with tuna egg and _AVOCADO _mayo, 2 vine toms and a little, just a little blue cheese. Oh and some silverskin onions. Forgot to buy _OLIVES _last night. 
100% ground beef burger, mushrooms fried in butter, a few tinned toms
Strawberries and whipped cream
No Choccy 
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml bottle Coke Zero
End for today.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 17/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, walnuts {299 Cal / 38.6g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one orange {385 Cal / 23.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {94 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {240 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}
Apples, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {127 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Lamb neck fillet, dauphinoise potatoes, squash,
cauliflower, green beans {379 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
Dessert : Mango, passion fruit, vanilla ice cream {106 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, sourdough), milk {134 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1834
Carbs 170.4g
Protein 99.8g
Fat 72.7g (Sat Fat 19.0g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Edgar

B. Porridge with prunes and skimmed milk
L. Zizzis new salad with chicken kebabs
Snack. 2 clementines with lemon sorbet
D 2 srambled eggs with halloumi and a tomato on granary toast
2 small cereal bars wih a cup of hot skimmed milk.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> The clusters or the porridge? xx


The clusters.  I manage porridge OK as long as I stick to 30g max & add a blob of double cream with some mixed nuts & seeds.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> The clusters.  I manage porridge OK as long as I stick to 30g max & add a blob of double cream with some mixed nuts & seeds.


The clusters are only 22g (if I remember correctly) per 45g serving, just checked and they are 22.05g, 11.25g fat as well so may not treat you as badly as you think  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Strawberries are 6g per 100g all sugar xx


I eat positively L O A D S of strawberries


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> The clusters are only 22g (if I remember correctly) per 45g serving, just checked and they are 22.05g, 11.25g fat as well so may not treat you as badly as you think  xx


Ooh, I'm tempted.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Ooh, I'm tempted.


Go on be a Devil then you can tell me if you think they are ok


----------



## kentish maid

B - Mushroom omelette on a slice of Burgen toast

L - Egg Salad, Rye cakes, melon and grapes

D - Chicken fillet, baby potatoes, broccoli and carrot
      Banana, raspberries and double cream

2 Rye cakes and peanut butter


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterday.
> 
> B –
> ‘ala’ Ditto with soya milk
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch.
> Fish which was fairly devoid of bones for a change, asparagus lettuce and Chinese sausage, cabbage and a little pork and fried potatoes which I did not eat.
> Mid afternoon –
> Nowt
> Had some blue cheese with a couple for vine toms when I got home.
> D –
> Striploin steak with Dijon, a couple of tinned toms and a fried free range.
> Raspberries and whipped cream
> Bar of Hachez 88% dark chocolate.16gr carbs/100grwt Weight 100gr.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 8114 View attachment 8115



Do you have shares in Dijon?


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
Omelette made with 1 egg and cheese
Dinner 
100 ml natural yoghurt with half orange
Tea
Haddock broccoli cauli mushrooms peppers
Supper 
100ml natural yoghurt and half orange
Snack
125g dark chocolate 85%


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Do you have shares in Dijon?


I wish lol


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch.
Asparagus lettuce must have bought a job lot, egg in soy sauce, tofu and green beans, fatty pork
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
D – 
Smoked salmon, tuna with avocado egg mayo and a dash of Lea and Perrins,
Vine toms and just a smidgen of blue cheese.
Raspberries and whipped cream
½ bar Hachez 88% Choc, 8gr/carbs
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.0l.
1x500ml bottle Sprite Zero
End for today.


----------



## Lanny

18/04/18 (945.09cals)
06:16 woke (BS 6.3)
06:30 Breakfast 424.63cals 39.7g carbs 8 units Novorapid.
1 poached egg 79cals 0g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs
100ml cranberry juice ocean spray 42cals 10g carbs
(Tasted normal this morning this morning!) (BS 8.6)

11:00 Lunch (BS 9.3) 390.68cals 67.71g carbs 9 units Novorapid +3 for sushi. 31 units Levemir & all other meds.
3 chilli chicken sushi 364.68cals 67.71g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk alpro 26cals 0g carbs 
12:48 (BS 9.9)

15:00 (BS 6.5) slight headache & started to feel freezing! Turned the heater on full blast & had a bowl of leftover soup: tasted sweeter than usual but, managed to finish it!
1 bowl chicken sweetcorn soup 129.78cals 11.14g carbs

Recipe for chicken sweetcorn soup
198g tinned sweetcorn green giant 152.46cals 23.364g carbs
1 chicken chargrill birds eye 142cals 3.9g carbs
1 egg 67.03cals 0g carbs
800ml water (2 servings or 3 rice bowls)
1 oxo veg 16cals 2.6g carbs
0.5tsp honey 12.34cals 3.55g carbs
splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs

Spoke to DSN & I had too much for the sushi this week: same extra dose I had for last week was too much this week! Not really hypo but, BS was dropping down! Reduce lunch dose from 6 to 4 until I see her & dietician next week.

Switched off heater about 16:30 so, not as long to recover as I didn’t go so low this time. Fake hypo it may have been but, it tired me out! Just when I got my normal pattern back & stayed awake after lunch: slept early this morning 03:00 to 06:16. Slept around 17:00?

23:56 woke (BS 7.1) not hungry yet.

Will post dinner, when I have it in tomorrow’s post.
I know, in the long term, less insulin is better but, short term; keeping me on my toes!
Lowered lunchtime dose starts tomorrow!


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and Brussels pate and a large coffee.
L. 3 Ryvita’s 2 had some cheddar cheese on, an apple and a Coke Zero 
D didn’t eat.
S.  2 slices wholemeal toast and coffee.


----------



## Lanny

Hey, Vince, have you tried curried eggs? A hard boiled egg marinated, in its shell, with a spicy curry marinate. Or the famous, or infamous, 100 year old eggs: expensive dish served in top class restaurants? Based on the REAL marinated for 100 year eggs ancient emperors ate: not REALLY 100 years these days! There are various other marinates too, like sweet & sour, or BBQ!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Hey, Vince, have you tried curried eggs? A hard boiled egg marinated, in its shell, with a spicy curry marinate. Or the famous, or infamous, 100 year old eggs: expensive dish served in top class restaurants? Based on the REAL marinated for 100 year eggs ancient emperors ate: not REALLY 100 years these days! There are various other marinates too, like sweet & sour, or BBQ!


Hi Lanny, had the curried variety and liked them, The 100 year old ones  I tried a few years ago in BJ and was violently ill for 3 days. No idea why, I blamed maybe bad eggs and unclean marinades so I have avoided them ever since. I also avoid the ones where the egg white has truned into a green glass like appearance lol.
Wary of eggs here and for  home I only buy and eat the free range ones that come from a farm in Anhui owned by the store owner. The yolks are a wonderful deep yellow and firm and they taste terrific, more expensive than normal eggs but well worth it. I have found the eggs generally on sale here to be  tasteless and the yolks a very pale yellow and very runny.
3 dishes I baulk at, 100 year old eggs, sea slugs which are an expensive delicacy and chicken feet which my friends here seem to relish.
I will also not eat ducks head, again relished by my friends, and the blood soup.

One oher thing I do find abhorent is the live turtles they sell in supermarkets, restaurants and on the streets.
I just will not consider that and it upsets me to see it.


----------



## Lanny

Ooh, Vince! I didn’t think turtles, & turtle soup, was done anymore? 

I don’t about the eggs in Shanhai but, the same is true in Hong Kong with eggs & poultry: battery farms because of the lack of space! As for dairy & beef; very expensive, not great tasting & there’s only one dairy, Kowloon Diary, that supplys fresh produce!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ooh, Vince! I didn’t think turtles, & turtle soup, was done anymore?
> 
> I don’t about the eggs in Shanhai but, the same is true in Hong Kong with eggs & poultry: battery farms because of the lack of space! As for dairy & beef; very expensive, not great tasting & there’s only one dairy, Kowloon Diary, that supplys fresh produce!


On many restaurant menus Lanny. They will even bring them live to your table for inspection. I have a serious problem with that .


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> On many restaurant menus Lanny. They will even bring them live to your table for inspection. I have a serious problem with that .


So would I Vince


----------



## Lanny

Oh! That IS hard to take!  

Ancient chinese traditions versus conservation; hard to re-educate!


----------



## Jeandp

Heath o said:


> Don't think it's called suscas now bit further up from train station,take it your not far from me Katie,x was in Dukinfield but in ashton now


Remember Levaggis? they were on the street where my gran lived in Denton. Now Crown Point North.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea x 2
B: Raspberries & LF Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs, water
Tea
L: Egg, bacon & mayo on seeded sourdough butty, 3 small slices of watermelon, mullerlight yogurt.
Small slice of Victoria sponge cake to celebrate a colleague's 60th birthday, tea
T: 2 lamb chops, asparagus & baby potatoes, 3 glasses of red wine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice of low carb bread toasted with peanut butter
L: Home made scotch egg
D: Gino's crispy chicken & spicy tomato sauce with home grown purple sprouting broccoli & green beans
Pud: 4 'no added sugar' mini eggs (1.5g NET carb each)


----------



## Heath o

Jeandp said:


> Remember Levaggis? they were on the street where my gran lived in Denton. Now Crown Point North.


Remember levaggis they still going don't know where they are based now,used to work at labour club facing crown point north many years ago when I was a teenager,x


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts

L - Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on a slice of Burgen toast

D - Scampi, chips and salad
      Bananas, raspberries and double cream

2 Rye cakes with Bovril


----------



## Lanny

19/04/18 (1548.27cals) average for today & yesterday 1246.68cals.
02:41 Dinner (BS 7.3) 372cals 52g carbs 4 units Novorapid.
2 boxes 200g micro chips mccains 346cals 52g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk 26cals 0g carbs
Slept around 03:20?

05:53 woke (BS 10.8) not hungry yet! Took out wheelie bin, 1500 steps, & made soup for breakfast. Noticed for the first time that my jacket when buttoned feels looser around my waist: about an inch?

07:13 (BS 9.7) 180.58cals 15.82g carbs 8 units Novorapid.
1 serving chicken sweetcorn soup 180.58cals 15.82g carbs

Recipe for chicken sweetcorn soup 722.32cals 63.278g carbs
2 chicken chargrills birds eye 244cals 7.8g carbs
2x198g tins sweetcorn green giant 304.92cals 46.728g carbs
2 eggs 134.06cals 0g carbs
2 oxo veg 32cals 5.2g carbs
0.5tsp honey 12.34cals 3.55g carbs
1600ml water (4 servings or 6 rice bowls)
1tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 45cals 0g carbs

Tried less honey! Was ok to start with but, got progressively sweeter as I ate. So, will try none at all next time! But, still 3 servings left! The soup was handy yesterday! Didn’t have any insulin for it, raised my BS a little, to make me feel better (didn’t test at the time so, don’t know by how much) & sustained my BS while I slept.

09:15 (BS 6.9) cautious 0.5 bowl soup 60cals 5.2g carbs.
Tasted EVEN sweeter. Topped up the remainder of the soup to 1600ml to dilute it. 

Revised recipe for chicken sweetcorn soup
481.74cals 42.708g carbs
topped up with water to 1600ml (4 servings or 6 rice bowls)

11:17 Lunch (BS 6.4) 490.69cals 43.038g carbs 4 units Novorapid. 31 units Levemir & all other meds.
1 bowl chicken sweetcorn soup 80.29cals 7.118g carbs
2 POTR sandwiches 410.4 cals 35.92g carbs

Recipe for POTR sandwich 205.2cals 17.96g carbs
2 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
2 slices pork, onion, tomato roll denny 38.4cals 0.88g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
0.25tsp american mustard french’s 0cals 0g carbs
13:39 (BS 9.2)

16:32 (BS 5.6) feeling hypo! Headache & dizzy but, not freezing! Hung over!
Dinner 409cals 67g carbs
 2 boxes 200g micro chips mccains 346cals 52g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
16:56 4 units Novorapid.

Juice tasted disgustingly sweet again & the sweet acid hurt the back of my throat but, used a straw to force it down me while I waited 3 minutes for the chips! Managed to avoid freezing this time but, the headache & dizziness felt worse: hang over!

Just managed to reach DSN before she was finished for the day. Further reductions in doses. Levemir 29 units, Novorapid breakfast 6, lunch 3 & dinner 4 units!

18:33 (BS 7.1) still very hung over, pounding headache & dizzy! Ate 1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs.

19:20 feeling better, hang over easing at last! VERY tired! Will sleep now!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Recipe for chicken sweetcorn soup 722.32cals 63.278g carbs
> 2 chicken chargrills birds eye 244cals 7.8g carbs


May i ask why you don't just use fresh chicken? Seems pointless adding the carbs of the grills when you could just use fresh 100% chicken rather than something that's only 75% chicken, is there any real NEED to add honey? x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> May i ask why you don't just use fresh chicken? Seems pointless adding the carbs of the grills when you could just use fresh 100% chicken rather than something that's only 75% chicken, is there any real NEED to add honey? x



I must admit, that puzzles me too. I’ve never used honey when I’ve made chicken and sweetcorn soup.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I must admit, that puzzles me too. I’ve never used honey when I’ve made chicken and sweetcorn soup.


Think it would make me gag to be honest! haha, even when I got it from the Chinese it was more salty and certainly didn't include honey! xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
Coffee
B: Raspberries & LF Greek yogurt, 2 poached eggs & avocado, water.
Tea
L: Ham & pickle butty on seeded sourdough, a pear & mullerlight yogurt. Coffee.
Tea
T: 2 burgers with cheddar & leek cheese, a few skin on fries & a few onion rings followed by a very naughty cornetto.  Coke zero.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Ham & pickle butty


I could so go a ham, cheese and pickle sandwich!  xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> I could so go a ham, cheese and pickle sandwich!  xx


I'm not a great lover of cheese on a butty, I find it a bit claggy.


----------



## ukjohn

www.iceland.co.uk/Iceland-luxury-mini-rolls-9-pack/p/69016

kaylz try a couple of these mini rolls they are lovely tasting and being mini I can eat three with cheese and brown sauce and still end up hypo. They are only £1.25 for 9 rolls.

John


----------



## Kaylz

ukjohn said:


> www.groceries.iceland.co.uk/Iceland-luxury-mini-rolls-9-pack/p/69016
> 
> kaylz try a couple of these mini rolls they are lovely tasting and being mini I can eat three with cheese and brown sauce and still end up hypo. They are only £1.25 for 9 rolls.
> 
> John


Don't have an Iceland and the links not working so don't know what they are anyway, if its anything like a ham, cheese and pickle sandwich I'd rather just have the sandwich anyway, would be more filling too x


----------



## kentish maid

ukjohn said:


> www.iceland.co.uk/Iceland-luxury-mini-rolls-9-pack/p/69016
> 
> kaylz try a couple of these mini rolls they are lovely tasting and being mini I can eat three with cheese and brown sauce and still end up hypo. They are only £1.25 for 9 rolls.
> 
> John


http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-luxury-mixed-mini-bread-rolls-9-pack/p/69016 will that work?


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-luxury-mixed-mini-bread-rolls-9-pack/p/69016 will that work?


Cheers that's worked  @ukjohn I don't eat white bread so wouldn't want them anyway x


----------



## ukjohn

Kaylz said:


> Don't have an Iceland and the links not working so don't know what they are anyway, if its anything like a ham, cheese and pickle sandwich I'd rather just have the sandwich anyway, would be more filling too x




Sorry it doesn't appeal to you and the link is not working, the rest of your message makes no sense I did not mention sandwich you did. What I pointed out were PLAIN BREAD ROLLS. Never mind someone else might be interested


----------



## kentish maid

ukjohn said:


> Sorry it doesn't appeal to you and the link is not working, the rest of your message makes no sense I did not mention sandwich you did. What I pointed out were PLAIN BREAD ROLLS. Never mind someone else might be interested


I'd been looking at the Iceland site a few days ago, they seem to be the only place that does Broghies, planning to go there soon, thought they only did frozen food !!! Will look out for those rolls as other half is cutting down on carbs along with me and they look a nice size


----------



## Kaylz

ukjohn said:


> Sorry it doesn't appeal to you and the link is not working, the rest of your message makes no sense I did not mention sandwich you did. What I pointed out were PLAIN BREAD ROLLS. Never mind someone else might be interested


How does it not make sense? I didn't know they were plain bread rolls as the link wasn't working as I stated! So it could have been anything such as a cheese and pickle pastry roll, Yeah maybe


----------



## Heath o

Omelette with cheese ham leek
Dinner yoghurt 
Tea salad with egg Han cheese corned beef
Snack natural yoghurt 100g half orange
125g dark chocolate


----------



## ukjohn

kentish maid said:


> I'd been looking at the Iceland site a few days ago, they seem to be the only place that does Broghies, planning to go there soon, thought they only did frozen food !!! Will look out for those rolls as other half is cutting down on carbs along with me and they look a nice size




I think you will be pleasantry surprised, I have been buying 3 packets a week for about 2 months and they are nice and tasty and as you have noticed also low carb and the variety of 3 white, 3 wholemeal and 3 seeded in a pack is handy.

John.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 19/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
raspberries, hazelnuts {296 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, ham, avocado, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) /Juice from one grapefruit {373 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Rabbit, foraged mushroom & butter bean stew,
celeriac mash_ [leftovers]_, peas, sweetcorn {385 Cal / 39.6g Carbs}
Mango, passion fruit, yoghurt, pistachios {168 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}

...............................1 mile walk
Dinner (5pm):_ Eating out, amounts are estimated_
Icli Kofte _(minced lamb, mint, dill, pine nuts, bulgar wheat), _Kalamari,
Muska Boregi _(feta, spinach, pine nuts in filo pastry)_, Hummus, 
Patlican Esme _(Aubergine, garlic & lemon puree),_ bread {345 Cal / 23.8g Carbs}
Izgara Leverek_ (sea bass)_, fries {210 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}
Dessert : Sutlac_ (Turkish rice pudding) _ {188 Cal / 24.8g Carbs}
Wine: Okuzgozu (8oz) {200 Cal / 6.1g Carbs}
...............................1 mile walk
_Back home, stuffed to bursting!

BG (9pm) 4.8_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2277
Carbs 194.8g
Protein 128.6g
Fat 78.6g (Sat Fat 18.2g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch.
Egg roll stuffed with minced pork, cabbage with chilli, egg and tomato, tofu with green beans and peppers.
Mid afternoon – 
Nowt
D – 
2 Thuringian pork sausages, Canadian bacon, 2 fried free range, low carb muffin and some chopped tinned toms.
Blackberries and whipped cream
3 Raffaello
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml bottle Sprite Zero
End for today.


----------



## Lanny

This is going be a long post but, I realise that some explanations are in order.

The chinese love to have sweet soups, literally that, soups that are sweet made with things like red beans, bean curd, a different much softer kind of tofu & even a crackers in hot water & sugar sweet soup that my late mum used to love!

Our family restaurant’s chicken sweetcorn soup was always sweet made with sugar & thickened with lots of cornflour & it’s the same at restaurants in Hong Kong: my experience is it’s always sweet! It was just like the curry that would send my blood sugars sky high & I would just have to take the extra novonorm tablets, I was still on then, for it. I modified it with less sugar & beat the egg/s for 20/25 minutes by hand, while the soup is cooking, for the soufle effect to thicken the soup without the cornflour & it didn’t effect my blood sugars much.

As to the meat, it’s only this past month that I’ve started to eat meat at all again! Six years ago, around the time I switched to insulin, I was diagnosed with a fatty liver & couldn’t process fats at all. My digestion got increasingly slowed down, blocked & throwing up lumps of white sticky clumps of vapor rub like fat! The GP advised me to go on a low fat diet but, not to cut it out altogether as there are some essential nutrients needed. Cut out obvious sources of fat like pastry, cakes, eggs, butter & spreads, cheese, red meat etc. Which I did & the relief was almost instant!

I stopped eating any meat at all & only had seafood & a little pancetta in soups. Six years on, with the info that I’ve soaked up on these forums, I tried eating sausages again, which I used to love, & it didn’t cause me any problems. Was a bit surprised by that but, didn’t question it: I CAN eat it!

The butter I’m having on toast doesn’t seem to affect me now either: even more surprised by as the proccessed low fat spreads CAN & I have to watch the intake of! I had problems with double cream & cheese, though!

I, very recently, read a post by @Vince_UK where he mentioned that a fatty liver can heal itself if it’s not stressed when certain foods are cut down or out of the diet!

I can eat sausages now so, decided to try chicken & see how that goes with a mind to eating lamb again, also used to love! Being single & living alone, I didn’t want to get big packs of raw chicken, which I’ll have to freeze anyway, & went for the more convenient chicken chargrills, also used to love! Dosen’t seem to be a problem either & down to the last few! Had decided to buy raw chicken & freeze the excess! Will try lamb too at some point but, expecting some problems as it’s much fattier!

As for eggs, again I haven’t touched one in 6 years & didn’t have chicken sweetcorn soup, also for 6 years, because of the egg in it! Eggs haven’t been a problem either now & last week, when craving sweet things, I made the soup & LOVED it!

This week, without the sweet cravings, the soup is tasting TOO sweet & I’d already decided not to add any sugar in it & use raw chicken: can be made with cooked but, raw is always best!

As to my lessening requirements for insulin now, the DSN thinks there are a few factors influencing it. Yes, HbA1c results are dependant on a normal blood profile with normal levels of iron. I was low in iron, don’t know for how long, & getting ill. Now that my iron levels are being replenished with iron tablets, that’s affecting things: only time will tell by how much! The weight I’m losing, & now the inches too, maybe lessening my insulin resistance & I don’t need so much!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice of low carb bread & home made jam (mashed berries & sweetener blitzed in microwave until thickened)
L: Cajun chicken & cucumber in low carb roll
D: Large donner kebab (no pitta) with salad & garlic mayo (didn't eat half of it!  Too much)
Pud: 1 slice strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 1 slice of low carb bread & home made jam (mashed berries & sweetener blitzed in microwave until thickened)
> L: Cajun chicken & cucumber in low carb roll
> D: Large donner kebab (no pitta) with salad & garlic mayo (didn't eat half of it!  Too much)
> Pud: 1 slice strawberry cheesecake.


The jam sounds easy to make Mark, will try that myself.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> The jam sounds easy to make Mark, will try that myself.


I just make two portions at a time.  Don't need much sweetener, about a teaspoon should do.  Will try making a whole jar sometime.  Can be done with frozen berries.  Has no affect of my BG.


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts

L - Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on a slice of Burgen toast

D - Chicken, baby potatoes, carrot and cauliflower
      Raspberries and banana with double cream

2 Rye cakes and bovril


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.

B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch.
Fish (no comment), Bean sprouts, peanuts and some beans with the tiniest amount of beef. Didn’t eat the rice of course. Different cook today.
Mid afternoon – 
Had a couple of toms and some blue cheese when I arrived back home.
D – 
Chicken breast diced, coated with a spicy seasoning and cooked in the Actifry, Mushrooms sautéed in butter and some chopped tinned toms with a little Lea and Perrins added. 
Blackberries and whipped cream
½ bar Hachez 88%
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml bottle Sprite Zero
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B. I tried 2 slices of Burgen Soya and linseed toasts 1 with butter the other with peanut butter had a bite of both ,yuk never again , binned them and toasted my usual wholemeal bread had peanut butter on both a large coffee.
L . An apple and sparkling water.
D.  8 oven chips, a spoonful of yummy mushy peas , haddock it was battered  and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 
Omelette with cheese(1egg)
Dinner
100g natural yoghurt 1orange
Tea
Chicken breast 5 baby potatoes broccoli 
Supper 
100g natural yoghurt 1 tangerine


----------



## Lanny

20/04/18 (1566.187cals)
03:16 woke (BS 6.5) had a little nap.
06:15 Breakfast (BS 7.3) 287.235cals 27.747g carbs 6 units Novorapid.
1 serving chicken sweetcorn soup 120.435cals 10.677g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs

Set up mini trampoline again, after a year, & tried a few exercises but, was exhausted after 2 minutes. 

08:26 (BS 9.7)

11:20 Lunch (BS 7.2) 812.03cals 118.87g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
2 boxes 200g micro chips mccains 346cals 52g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
200g baked beans heinz 158cals 25.6g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
11:55 3 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds.

Felt REALLY hungry & didn’t feel stuffed afterwards. Was a little startled when I totted up the figures afterwards!

13:50 (BS 14.9)

Went for a walk, 5500 steps! Haven’t had the energy to walk that far in a long time! My usual daily steps count has been 2500 to 3000: that’s about double that!

15:43 (BS 11.2)

16:44 Dinner (BS 8.4) 321.435cals 28.377g carbs 4 units Novorapid.
1 serving chicken sweetcorn soup 120.435cals 10.677g carbs
37.5g bag of smokey bacon crisps tayto 201cals 17.7g carbs

18:48 (BS 4.3) yikes! Didn’t feel ANYTHING! Had an oatcake & another serving of soup. It must be the exercise!
Correction Snack 145.487cals 12..044g carbs
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs
0.66 serving chicken sweetcorn soup 79.487cals 7.05g carbs
1tsp no sugar peanut butter sun pat 30cals 0.644g carbs

The last of this batch of soup & it tasted sweeter than usual: struggle to finish! Since it’s the weekend, will lower tomorrow’s dinner dose to 3 as well! Maybe Levemir to 27?
Can’t finish the soup & only managed two thirds of it. Had a tsp peanut butter. Urgh, urgh, urgh!!! Disgustingly sweet!!! But, forced it down for sustained release as Novorapid will be active for another 2 hours! Too bloated & full to finish the soup! The peanut butter is SO horrible!!!

19:46 (BS 6.2) slept.

Energy levels are definitely up today & wanted to exercise but, caused a delayed reaction. Looking back over the entries for today, it was already affecting me before lunch: a BIG lunch! Will have to ask for more advice before doing exercises again!


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Friday 20.04.2018

150mls warm boiled water with fresh lemon slices 
B. Zilch. Decaf coffee
L. Zilch ~ no appetite. Decaf coffee 
Evening meal
Corned beef hash (using Asda's own frozen mashed spuds) broccoli & baby carrots, gravy.
Magnum coconut ice-cream
Decaf tea 
250mls warm boiled water with fresh lemon slices before bed

1ltr water throughout the day and evening


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 20/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), blackberries,
blueberries, walnuts {285 Cal / 35.0g Carbs}
...............................2 mile walk
...............................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Tangerine {259 Cal / 17.4g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {70 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {308 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {130 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Chocolate ice cream, raspberries {86 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Chicken, cashew & coconut curry, rice {526 Cal / 37.4g Carbs}
Dessert : Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {122 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1916
Carbs 163.3g
Protein 122.5g
Fat 74.9g (Sat Fat 19.5g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, 2 eggs, beans, grilled tomato & 1 granary toast. Tea.
Tea
L: A few cheddars with some Creme de St Agur cheese, a few olives & a mullerlight yogurt.
Water
T: Chilli and some basmati rice, 3 G&T's.


----------



## scousebird

Off to London today to see Strictly Ballroom with DD so I'm starting the day with a couple of boiled eggs but I don't know what I'll be eating for the rest of the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen with peanut butter
L: Cheese roll with freshly made low carb rolls, still warm
D: Pizza (made with low carb bread dough)
Pud: Strawberry Skyr pot


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Off to London today to see Strictly Ballroom with DD so I'm starting the day with a couple of boiled eggs but I don't know what I'll be eating for the rest of the day


Hope you have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Hope you have a lovely day!  xx


Thanks


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. So on Thursday night I fixed a recipe from the Diabetes.org.uk website recipe collection: 
Salmon on fennel ratatouille except instead of Salmon, I used 6 all meat apple sausage. (_all_ meat? anyway, lower carbs than ordinary) 
It was fabulous. It took us a second cup of coffee after our tea to force us to remain within our portion limits. And we had the second half of the recipe for lunch the next day. 
The recipe says it serves 1, but it is 4 portions, easily. 
Today: same source. Celeriac Purée


----------



## Lanny

21/04/18 (1376.52cals)
01:19 (BS 6.3) woke up.
04:37 Breakfast (BS 7.4) 570cals 57.92g carbs
500g veg soup mckees 160cals 22g carbs
2 POTR sandwiches 410.4 cals 35.92g carbs
6 units Novorapid.
(BS 9.7)

11:50 Lunch (BS 5.7) 477.22cals 24.83g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
500g veg soup mckees 160cals 22g carbs
12:36 3 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds.
14:42 (BS 8.4)

17:15 Dinner (BS 6.6) 329.3cals 35.96g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 POTR sandwich 205.2cals 17.96g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk 26cals 0g carbs
1x90ml solero exotic ice cream 98.1cals 18g carbs

19:25 (BS 6.4)Tired going to bed. Stayed awake the whole day! Read in the conservatory in the sun all day!

Good night all!


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts

L - Prawn mayo sandwich on malted brown bread, hard boiled eggs with mustard mayo

D - neighbours invited me round for dinner as O/H is still away. Chicken, 2 roast potatoes and small portion of mixed veg

2 Ryvita and cheese
Banana


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 21/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Weetabix (with almond milk),
summer fruits, walnuts {254 Cal / 32.0g Carbs}
...............................6 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Bacon, poached egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {325 Cal / 21.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {65 Cal / 7.0g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus, figs {304 Cal / 18.3g Carbs}
Plums, raspberries, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {137 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk
_BG (5.30pm) 3.7 _
Dinner (6pm): Pesto & ricotta ravioli, Nduja ragu {380 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}
Wine: Amarone (8oz) {200 Cal / 6.1g Carbs}
Dessert : Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {122 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1888
Carbs 154.8g
Protein 75.9g
Fat 75.7g (Sat Fat 21.0g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.

B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch.
Brought in food.
Egg and Seaweed soup, Pak choi, diced carrots and potatoes – I had a little, pork, duck and sausage. Fried rice that I avoided.
Mid afternoon – 
4 Crackers 15gr carb total, well so the packet said.
D – 
Mapo tofu, water spinach with garlic, Spicy beef brisket with cabbage, braised chicken.Jasmine tea.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x550m bottle water.
End for today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterday.
> 
> B –
> Medium banana
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch.
> Brought in food.
> Egg and Seaweed soup, Pak choi, diced carrots and potatoes – I had a little, pork, duck and sausage. Fried rice that I avoided.
> Mid afternoon –
> 4 Crackers 15gr carb total, well so the packet said.
> D –
> Mapo tofu, water spinach with garlic, Spicy beef brisket with cabbage, braised chicken.Jasmine tea.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> 1x550m bottle water.
> End for today.
> 
> View attachment 8190 View attachment 8191 View attachment 8192 View attachment 8193 View attachment 8194 View attachment 8195 View attachment 8196


Good grief Vince ~ looks liked you tucked into a banquet for three!
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good grief Vince ~ looks liked you tucked into a banquet for three!
> WL


Just a snack WL, a mere snack


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Just a snack WL, a mere snack


I believe you Don Vinny tho thousands wouldn't!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I believe you Don Vinny tho thousands wouldn't!!!


Where s the All Innocent Face Smiley ? LOL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Where s the All Innocent Face Smiley ? LOL


Haha!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen & slice of salami
L: 1 slice freshly baked cob with lashings of butter
D: Barbecue consisting of a home made Moroccan burger, 2 Italia chicken sausages, cajun pork kebab, cajun chicken breast & 'fake' potato salad made with turnip
Pud: Strawberries & jelly with squirty cream

Too much Pimms & Old Rosie cider.


----------



## scousebird

Morning all
Yesterday during our trip to London I may have consumed a burger in a brioche bun with polenta fries and a couple of glasses of wine at Jamie's Italian.  Then at the theatre we had a VIP pack so we had a G&T as a welcome drink, then this in the interval
 
Then on the train trip home I had a turkey butty from M&S with a sneaky can of G&T 

Today I plan to be a better girl


----------



## Lanny

YOU had a great day, @scousebird!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> YOU had a great day, @scousebird!


I did.  Loved the show, Will Young was in it and he was brilliant, very funny.  It was a birthday treat from my daughter


----------



## Edgar

B 2 fried eggs (no oil) on wholeleal toast with a tomato
L Thai chicken curry made with  a quarter jar of ready made paste with micorwave brown rice, one small poppadom, and one small garlicnaan.
D. Cup of chicken soup with one slice of wholemeal bread.
S. Nothing, as too nervous watching my home town team battling to win promotion v Nottingham Forest on Sky


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts

L - BBQ chicken kebabs with a salad.

D - Cheese and mushroom omelette and Auntie Bessie's mixed vegetable chips ( the rest of the packet has gone in the recycling bin - they were foul !!)
Ms Molly choc ice

Crispbreads and peanut butter


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Out - Sausage, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, black pudding, mushrooms, beans, grilled tomato, 1 white toast, tea.
Tea
Tea
3ish: 2 Broghies and some dips
3 G&T's 
T: Pork medallions in a tomato & olive sauce, Mediterranean veg & 4 new potatoes.  2 glasses de vin rouge


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 22/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {367 Cal / 26.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Tomato & basil soup {84 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {231 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, walnuts {124 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), banana, almond butter {207 Cal / 19.7g Carbs}
...............................5 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Roast beef_ [slow cooked brisket]_, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes,
squash, turnip, cauliflower, green beans {389 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}
Wine: Malbec (6oz) {150 Cal / 4.6g Carbs}
Dessert : Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, macadamias {145 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1780
Carbs 133.2g
Protein 102.0g
Fat 69.4g (Sat Fat 15.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.
B –
7.00 am Medium banana Tested after 1 hour 7.5 after 2 hours 6.6 happy with that.
9.00 am Rump steak, 2 fried free range some chopped tinned toms with a little Lea and Perrins.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Lunch out today beside the river.
Seafood with Japanese Tofu, Roasted combo - pork, duck, chicken with sweet chili and mustard dipping sauces, Italian shrimp salad, Stir fried lettuce with black bean and fish sauce.
Lemon tea
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Smoked salmon with home egg mayo with tinned red salmon with a little Lea and Perrins, Olives and a few silverskin onions, blue cheese and vine toms.
Blackberries and whipping cream.
Cachet 85% 5sq.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
2 glasses soya milk.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 
Egg and cheese on toast ( wholemeal) 
Dinner
None
Tea
Chicken and veg curry
Homemade tortilla 
Supper
100g natural yoghurt poached apple and tangerine 
Snack
25g dark chocolate 85%(getting to like Vince_UK)


----------



## Vince_UK

Food  porn for @Heath o


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Food  porn for @Heath o
> View attachment 8218 View attachment 8219 View attachment 8220 View attachment 8221


You can stuff the olives, but the blue cheese would go down quite well now with a cracker or two


----------



## Lanny

kentish maid said:


> You can stuff the olives, but the blue cheese would go down quite well now with a cracker or two



I don’t like the idea of eating mouldy cheese!


----------



## Lanny

22/04/18 (1214.22cals)
03:05 (BS 7.0) woke up.
04:44 (BS 7.4) Breakfast 452cals 53.8g carbs 6 units Novorapid.
100g microchips mccains 173cals 26g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 serving chicken sweetcorn soup 200cals 15g carbs

Recipe for chicken sweetcorn soup 399.99cals 29.864g carbs
198g tinned sweetcorn green giant 152.46cals 23.364g carbs
1 chicken chargrill birds eye 142cals 3.9g carbs
1 egg 67.03cals 0g carbs
800ml water (2 servings or 3 rice bowls)
1 oxo veg 16cals 2.6g carbs
splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs

Still tastes nice & a little bit sweet without the sugar! But, the balance is not quite right: a tinny wee bit too much salt. So, 0.5 oxo next time?

07:15 (BS 10.4)

12:44 Lunch (BS 9.7) 343.22cals 2.83g carbs 3 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds.
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk 26cals 0g carbs

14:35 (BS 6.2) a little lower than I’d like so, ate a snack.
Correction Snack 36cals 4.35g carbs
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs

My sister came for a visit & we went to the seaside. Walked, shopped & ate out. They, sister & brother in law, were hungry, hadn’t eaten since breakfast! We ate at a well known, locally, restaurant & I ate with them even though I only had my testing kit in my handbag & didn’t have any insulin on me, hadn’t planned on eating out!

16:37 (BS 7.1) Dinner guessed 383cals 16g carbs
grilled salmon fillet 273cals0g carbs
sauté potatoes 110cals 16g carbs
tap water
17:45 (BS 9.1) just leaving.

Got home & injected 3 units Novorapid. Didn’t test again: knew it would be high because of the delay. Went to bed knowing the insulin would eventually do its thing! Out like a light, more or less, & slept through the night.
  Was a little surprised at a decent figure this morning: 6.6! Put it down to the exercise: just over 5300 steps (forgot to sync the tracker with the phone before sleeping last night so, 200+ more than what I posted in the waking average thread).
  I had a GREAT day yesterday!


----------



## kentish maid

Lanny said:


> I don’t like the idea of eating mouldy cheese!


I blame my Dad, he used to love gorgonzola, used to take a chunk to work for lunch, his workmates could not abide the smell.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> I don’t like the idea of eating mouldy cheese!


Wonderful stuff 
I think I have said this previously. My Chinese friends eat chicken feet, scorpions  and all sorts of wonderful concoctions but they wil not eat Dark Chocolate or Cheese.
So, I am going to melt some chocolate and dip some blue cheese in it to coat it and tell them it is a famous UK delicacy and I will highly offended if they don't eat it.


editted typos as usual lol


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful stuff



i’ll just take your word for it! A shudder!


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> I blame my Dad, he used to love gorgonzola, used to take a chunk to work for lunch, his workmates could not abide the smell.


Hmmmm gorgonzola


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 poached eggs on 2 slices low carb cob
L: Picked at a few leftover bits from the barbecue
D: Roast chicken & huge salad
Pud: Chocolate & peanut butter cup (made some with added peppermint essence & a dried goldenberry on top. No idea what a goldenberry is, but they are nice & quite low carb.


----------



## Vince_UK

Just for info the Wiki page for Golden berries
They grow here and sell a lot, I should try them.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physalis_peruviana


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful stuff
> I think I have said this previously. My Chinese friends eat chicken feet, scorpions  and all sorts of wonderful concoctions but they wil not eat Dark Chocolate or Cheese.
> So, I am going to melt some chocolate and dip some biue cheese in it to coat it and tell them it is an fanous UK delicacy and I will highly offended if they don't eat it..


My other half has been obliged to eat all sorts of 'delicacies' over the years in Malaysia. When a group came over here we took them to a fish and chip restaurant. First they are not really used to eating a meal like us, they usually have lots of small dishes to dip into. Secondly he insisted they have mushy peas, the guy who served us was a friend of our son's and he played up to it, saying it was a local delicacy and given to highly honoured guests in all the best places


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> My other half has been obliged to eat all sorts of 'delicacies' over the years in Malaysia. When a group came over here we took them to a fish and chip restaurant. First they are not really used to eating a meal like us, they usually have lots of small dishes to dip into. Secondly he insisted they have mushy peas, the guy who served us was a friend of our son's and he played up to it, saying it was a local delicacy and given to highly honoured guests in all the best places


Wicked lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Food  porn for @Heath o
> View attachment 8218 View attachment 8219 View attachment 8220 View attachment 8221


Had nightmares friendlier than those pictures,fancy trying blue cheese tho tried it once as teenager,and didn't like,you wouldn't eat moldy bread,so why eat moldy cheese:-D lol,but everything deserves a second chance except those olive and Avocado they better off staying in China,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Had nightmares friendlier than those pictures,fancy trying blue cheese tho tried it once as teenager,and didn't like,you wouldn't eat moldy bread,so why eat moldy cheese:-D lol,but everything deserves a second chance except those olive and Avocado they better off staying in China,lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

This talk of 'foreign' delicacies reminds me of being in Crete last year.  Went to lovely Taverna & the food was outstanding.  There was another English family there, who were disappointed with the lack of British food on the menu, so ordered things that were as close to British that they could find (lamb chops & chips I think it was), then demanded they had ketchup too!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> This talk of 'foreign' delicacies reminds me of being in Crete last year.  Went to lovely Taverna & the food was outstanding.  There was another English family there, who were disappointed with the lack of British food on the menu, so ordered things that were as close to British that they could find (lamb chops & chips I think it was), then demanded they had ketchup too!


Goodness me ~ what happened to the quote " When in Rome...........?"


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Goodness me ~ what happened to the quote " When in Rome...........?"


Not in Rome - they eat snails !!!!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Not in Rome - they eat snails !!!!!!!


Snails Ugh!!!!
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Not in Rome - they eat snails !!!!!!!


Eaten them many time Escargot with garlic butter, Big Yummy. The French eat a lot.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Not in Rome - they eat snails !!!!!!!


I recall a work christmas dinner ~ the boss sat next next to me and his starter was a plate full of snails He asked me if I'd like to try one.......you can but guess what my polite reply was!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I am willing to try anything, even if I don't like the look of it.  Tried whelks once.  Absolutely disgusting!  Though I bet Vince has chomped through a few (maybe?)


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful stuff
> I think I have said this previously. My Chinese friends eat chicken feet, scorpions  and all sorts of wonderful concoctions but they wil not eat Dark Chocolate or Cheese.
> So, I am going to melt some chocolate and dip some blue cheese in it to coat it and tell them it is a famous UK delicacy and I will highly offended if they don't eat it.
> 
> 
> editted typos as usual lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince think you would be better of introducing them to cheese and jam very nice and chicken feet dipped in chocolate


----------



## Wirrallass

Sunday.
250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon
B. Zilch. Decaf coffee
L. 2 boiled eggs, decaf tea
Evening meal.
Homemade Turkey stir fry

Pud: Ramekin of Salted  Caramel ice-cream, decaf coffee
250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon before bed
1ltr water throughout the day

Recipe:~
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/turkey-stir-fry.72811/

WL


----------



## Lanny

23/04/18 (1571.67cals) weight 75.5kilos. Put on 1kilo this week despite jacket fitting looser: an inch! I posted about it in the weight loss forum & my disappointment! @Northerner put me in my place & made me laugh when he said “Patience Grasshopper” with a picture of the TV show Kung Fu aka Grasshopper with his master!   
04:57 (BS 6.6) woke up
05:38 Breakfast (BS 7.2) 565.83cals 45.57g carbs 6 units Novorapid.
1 poached egg 79cals 0g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk 26cals 0g carbs

07:43 (BS 9.0)

10:00 (BS 10.2) Early Lunch 462.47cals 37.43g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
2 bowls chicken sweetcorn soup 297.67cals 18g carbs
1 salmon paste tesco sandwich 164.8cals 19.43g

Recipe for chicken sweetcorn soup 451.02cals 27.264g carbs
198g tinned sweetcorn green giant 152.46cals 23.364g carbs
1 chicken chargrill birds eye 142cals 3.9g carbs
2 eggs 134.06cals 0g carbs
800ml water (2 servings or 3 rice bowls)
splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs
Perfect balance of flavours & thicker with an extra egg!

Recipe for salmon paste sandwich 164.8cals 19.43g carbs
2 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
0.5 jar salmon paste tesco 70.8cals 2.43g carbs

Again, a slight rise between breakfast & lunch? Is it because the Levemir is not quite right? Do I need to split the dose up? My BS is usually higher in the first half of the day & lower towards the latter half of the day! But, I don’t always get up & eat at the same time or eat dinner at the same time either! So, that COULD be problematic too! There’s some slight variations but, usually eat lunch at the same time every day.

12:00 (BS 12.4) 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Not unduly worried as Levemir & metaformin have only now been taken: too early to take before!

15:48 Dinner (BS 6.0) 543.37cals 72g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 bowl chicken sweetcorn soup 150.34cals 9g carbs
100g microchips mccains 173cals 26g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs

18:00 (BS 9.0)

Early appointment with dietian & DSN tomorrow morning! Estimated, mySugr app on iPhone posted by @Flower, HbA1c is now 55.3. For this week, alone, it’s 49!

On another note; the iron tablets are now turning my no. 2’s black so, they’re definitely working!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Cheese & mushroom omelette, LF Greek yogurt, milk.
Tea
Satsuma
L: Tuna & sweetcorn butty on 2 very small slices of tiger bread (naughty girl), 4 bits of melon, mullerlight yogurt.
Pork scratchings, tea.
T: Chicken in leek & bacon sauce, basmati rice & coffee.


----------



## Kaylz

10pm last night - 3 vanilla Viennese thins
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal ham and g&h philly sandwich and salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, fine green beans and 2 squares Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints of water throughout the day xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 23/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Weetabix with almond milk, peach,
summer fruits, almonds {241 Cal / 33.5g Carbs}
.....................................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel /
Tangerine {239 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef, carrot & pearl barley broth {178 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus, figs {249 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
Blackberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {144 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}


...............................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Salmon, sweet potato mash, samphire, broad beans,
peas, sweetcorn {385 Cal / 26.4g Carbs}
Dessert : Flambed pineapple, coconut ice cream, pecans {170 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1690
Carbs 143.9g
Protein 109.8g
Fat 63.0g (Sat Fat 14.5g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast-2boiled eggs
Dinner-4slices of maltloaf toasted
Tea-2pieces of whitefish broccoli and cauliflower cheese
Snack-ice lolly


----------



## Ljc

B. Was hungry, 3 slices of wholemeal toast and butter and a large coffee. 
L. I started out with 3sticks of celery hearts , caramelised onion hummus, an apple and a Coke Zero.
However the celery hearts were really stringy and orrible ,so I binned them and had a hard boiled egg instead , it went really well with the hummus and apple 
D. sparkling water, not hungry 
But I am now, so I’ll have a little root around to see what I fancy.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.
B – 
Medium banana 
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Pork chop in soya sauce, spinach, seaweed and tofu, asparagus lettuce with black fungus and a little pork.
Mid afternoon – 
A little blue cheese, OLIVES and vine toms when arrived back home.
D – 
Actifry cooked chicken in a spicy coating, butter sautéed mushrooms and chopped tinned toms with a little Lea and Perrins.
Blackberries and whipped cream.
Lindt 75%, 5sq.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
End for today.


----------



## scousebird

Benny G said:


> Olives and cheese


@Vince_UK we've got another olive lover here


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> @Vince_UK we've got another olive lover here


We will take over the World


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> We will take over the World


Olive lovers unite


----------



## Bubbsie

scousebird said:


> Olive lovers unite


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bubbsie

scousebird said:


> @Vince_UK we've got another olive lover here


My god they're everywhere.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful stuff
> I think I have said this previously. My Chinese friends eat chicken feet, scorpions  and all sorts of wonderful concoctions but they wil not eat Dark Chocolate or Cheese.
> So, I am going to melt some chocolate and dip some blue cheese in it to coat it and tell them it is a famous UK delicacy and I will highly offended if they don't eat it.
> 
> 
> editted typos as usual lol


Sounds a little cruel Vince...but it made me laugh


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Eaten them many time Escargot with garlic butter, Big Yummy. The French eat a lot.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...snails & olives Vince...is there no saving you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Hmmmm gorgonzola


I love Gorgonzola not sure I could eat it with the dark chocolate...although the more I think about it...the more it appeals.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday. Monday.
250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon 
B. Decaf coffee
L. Zilch 
Evening meal:-
Braised steak & onions in gravy; broccoli; carrots; cauliflower; 2 baby new potatoes; small glass Rosè
1 Tangerine + two rich tea biscuits!
Decaf coffee
250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon before bed 

1ltr water throughout the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Cream cheese pancakes with a berry coulis & squirty cream
L: Chicken salad & 1 slice low carb protein bread
D: Bacon carbonara & 2 slices low carb garlic bread
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup


----------



## Amigo

B - egg sandwich on wholemeal bread, tea

L - cheese & ham toastie with salad, latte

D - rib eye steak, caramelised onions, broccoli, carrots & cauliflower, few new potatoes and fresh spinach & ricotta ravioli in mascapone sauce 

Snacks - cuppa and a few pieces of Moser Roth chocolate

Supper - satsuma


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt (100g)
L- toast, pate, Brie, ham, salad - bistro mix,baby gem, peppers, cucumber, cherry tomato, celery. Coleslaw and guacamole 
D- meatballs & wholemeal spaghetti.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee
Tea
L: Prawn & marie rose sauce butty on wholemeal, 4 chips and salad (in local pub with friends), coke zero.
Tea
T: Tesco lightly battered cod, sweet potato chips & peas, coffee.

Saw diabetes nurse today for routine appt. HbA1c is 48, foot check done & all good, lost 3kg.  She is happy with my diabetes control and told me to carry on with what I'm doing diet wise, so I'm a happy bunny tonight.


----------



## Kaylz

@scousebird well done and congrats  xx


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
2 boiled eggs
Dinner
Cheese sandwich on Tesco high protein bread
Tea
Sausage bacon egg beans
Snack
100g natural yoghurt with Apple and tangerine


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 24/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {317 Cal / 39.3g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), avocado, mushrooms,
tomatoes, fried egg yolks / Juice from one orange {339 Cal / 22.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {57 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}
......................................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Roast beef_ [slow cooked brisket]_, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes,
squash, turnip, cauliflower, green bean_ [leftovers]_ {349 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
_This was low carbs as it was mostly beef with just a few veggies_
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {185 Cal /11.1g Carbs}

...............................2 mile walk
_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Corn fed poussin stuffed with orange & basil, celeriac mash, carrots,
swede, red cabbage, peas {313 Cal / 31.3g Carbs}
Dessert : Plum, strawberries, yoghurt, macadamias {138 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1751
Carbs 146.3g
Protein 99.9g
Fat 74.3g (Sat Fat 17.5g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

scousebird said:


> Olive lovers unite


All you olive lovers must have bad tasteless,I wouldn't feed them to dogs,lol


----------



## Kaylz

10pm last night - 4 vanilla Viennese thins  (this was needed for a 4.8 bedtime test)
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal ham and g&h philly sandwich, salted caramel protein bar
lcoffee
T - chicken breast marinated in chilli oil, charlotte potatoes, roasted sprouts and a mushroom, 1 square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water during the day xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> @scousebird well done and congrats  xx


Thanks


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Well done @scousebird. Brilliant news. 


scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee
> Tea
> L: Prawn & marie rose sauce butty on wholemeal, 4 chips and salad (in local pub with friends), coke zero.
> Tea
> T: Tesco lightly battered cod, sweet potato chips & peas, coffee.
> 
> Saw diabetes nurse today for routine appt. HbA1c is 48, foot check done & all good, lost 3kg.  She is happy with my diabetes control and told me to carry on with what I'm doing diet wise, so I'm a happy bunny tonight.


----------



## scousebird

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Well done @scousebird. Brilliant news.


Thanks


----------



## Wirrallass

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee
> Tea
> L: Prawn & marie rose sauce butty on wholemeal, 4 chips and salad (in local pub with friends), coke zero.
> Tea
> T: Tesco lightly battered cod, sweet potato chips & peas, coffee.
> 
> Saw diabetes nurse today for routine appt. HbA1c is 48, foot check done & all good, lost 3kg.  She is happy with my diabetes control and told me to carry on with what I'm doing diet wise, so I'm a happy bunny tonight.


Congrats and well done happy bunny!! I know exactly how you're feeling
 
WL


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: Banana chia pudding, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee
> Tea
> L: Prawn & marie rose sauce butty on wholemeal, 4 chips and salad (in local pub with friends), coke zero.
> Tea
> T: Tesco lightly battered cod, sweet potato chips & peas, coffee.
> 
> Saw diabetes nurse today for routine appt. HbA1c is 48, foot check done & all good, lost 3kg.  She is happy with my diabetes control and told me to carry on with what I'm doing diet wise, so I'm a happy bunny tonight.


That is brilliant news. You must be like a dog with two tails


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> B -
> D - rib eye steak, caramelised onions, broccoli, carrots & cauliflower, few new potatoes and fresh spinach & ricotta ravioli in mascapone sauce
> Snacks - cuppa and a few pieces of Moser Roth chocolate


Hmm dinner sounds divine Amigo I could definitely go for that, nee probs. I am very curious however,  what the definition is of  "a few pieces of Moser Roth Chocolate" considering they are small individual bars. lol I would consider 1 piece = 1 bar


----------



## Vince_UK

@scousebird 
Well done Scouser, great news.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.
B – 
Medium banana 
Mid Morning –
Some Chinese crackers, 15 carbs.
L – 
Factory Lunch
Chicken Drumstick in soy sauce, Asparagus lettuce with egg, cabbage, liver with onions and chilli.
Mid afternoon –
When arrived home. 
A little blue cheese, olives and vine toms when arrived back home.
D – 
Avocado egg mayo, tuna and smoked salmon with olives and a few silver skins.
Sausage steam in an egg roll wrap, sautéed mushrooms, tinned chopped toms with Lea and Perrins.
Raspberries and whipped cream.
Lindt 75%, 5sq.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
Olives and Avocado porn for @Heath o 
End for today.
     
_____________________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterday.
> B –
> Medium banana
> Mid Morning –
> Some Chinese crackers, 15 carbs.
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Chicken Drumstick in soy sauce, Asparagus lettuce with egg, cabbage, liver with onions and chilli.
> Mid afternoon –
> When arrived home.
> A little blue cheese, olives and vine toms when arrived back home.
> D –
> Avocado egg mayo, tuna and smoked salmon with olives and a few silver skins.
> Sausage steam in an egg roll wrap, sautéed mushrooms, tinned chopped toms with Lea and Perrins.
> Raspberries and whipped cream.
> Lindt 75%, 5sq.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> Olives and Avocado porn for @Heath o
> End for today.
> View attachment 8251 View attachment 8252 View attachment 8253 View attachment 8254 View attachment 8255
> _____________________________________________


Liver & onions Mmmmmm 
Raspberries & cream Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
WL


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Hmm dinner sounds divine Amigo I could definitely go for that, nee probs. I am very curious however,  what the definition is of  "a few pieces of Moser Roth Chocolate" considering they are small individual bars. lol I would consider 1 piece = 1 bar



I traded it in for a Walnut Whip to be honest Vince. The ones from M&S still have the walnut on!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I traded it in for a Walnut Whip to be honest Vince. The ones from M&S still have the walnut on!


I LUUUUUUUUUUVVVVV Those 
Problem is I can and used to eat 3 in single session 
No wonder I touched 105 kilos at one tme lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> All you olive lovers must have bad tasteless,I wouldn't feed them to dogs,lol


The dogs are missing something wonderful and beneficial


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with  peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. Not hungry, sparkling water. 
S. Coffee and two gingernuts. 
D.  Turkey, a few baby new potatoes, broccoli , a splodge of ketchup and a Coke Zero .
Water through the day.


----------



## Ljc

Heath o said:


> All you olive lovers must have bad tasteless,I wouldn't feed them to dogs,lol


I must say I agree with you .


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Tuesday.
250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon 
B. Decaf coffee
L. Zilch
Evening meal
Turkey & leek casserole carrots sprouts broccoli 
Decaf coffee
Not much of an appetite.
250mls warm boiled water with slice fresh lemon before bed 
2ltrs water throughout the day.
WL


----------



## scousebird

wirralass said:


> Congrats and well done happy bunny!! I know exactly how you're feeling
> View attachment 8249
> WL


Thanks


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> That is brilliant news. You must be like a dog with two tails


Thanks


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> @scousebird
> Well done Scouser, great news.


Thanks


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  fell off the wagon a little yesterday, 24/04/18 & I’m not posting!

But, my steps count was just over 10000, WOW! Haven’t done THAT in over a year! Went shopping after morning appointment & ate out twice. BS levels were high all day as, I didn’t sleep well & woke early: never do sleep well before appointments etc.

Ate lunch an hour later than usual, nearer 2 actually, when my BS was rising again: delayed Levemir & metaformin! Didn’t do a good enough guess at carbs & cals so, after lunch was still high.

Stopped at a sandwich place I love & bought a positively SINFUL sandwich to eat for my dinner & crashed after a couple of posts & quick catch up on here: steps catching up on me!

Slept through the night & woke to a 10.7 at 05:42! That sandwich was BAD but, so GOOD!

Ah well, back on the wagon today! I promise!  with a whistle!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toast (low carb)
L: Chicken sarnie (last 2 slices of low carb bread.  Can't make anymore until my vital wheat gluten arrives)
D: Marinated belly pork & stir fry veg
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup


----------



## Kaylz

10pm last night - 3 vanilla thins
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - chicken breast fillet and garlic & herb Philadelphia sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - mince, sprouts and 2 large flat mushrooms done in oxo, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water during the day xx


----------



## Lanny

25/04/18 (1650.13cals)
05:42 woke up (BS 10.7) 3 units Novorapid know BS will rise. Very BAD but, GOOD sandwich! Back on the wagon today!

06:50 Breakfast (BS 8.4) 471.23cals 30.9g carbs 5 units Novorapid +3 earlier so, total 8 units. Will see what happens?
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
2 cups tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
80ml longlife almond milk 19.2cals 2.4g carbs
09:03 (BS  8.7)

11:05 Lunch (BS 10.7) 662cals 71.6g carbs 3 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds.
1 mint lamb grill birds eye 175cals 5.6g carbs
100g microchips mccains 173cals 26g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
2 chocolate cups asda es 178cals 14g carbs

Trying out lamb & beef in the more convenient grills from birds eye first! Juice is getting a little too sweet for me now & have 3 cartons left. Will not buy anymore & will stick to drinking almond milk once it’s gone!
  Oops! read the packaging wrong on the chocolate cups, psychically from the box, & thought crikey that’s good for half the box! But, checking online, read it properly & its a twelfth of the box so, each one! Just as well really as 1 is enough & 2, TBH, was a wee bit sickly! Could be higher reading later?

13:17 (BS 13.9) high but, not unduly worried as I’m going to exercise later: finish digesting lunch first!

15:00 10mins, a third of the program, trampolining. Surprised myself! Rested!

15:40 After Exercise Snack (BS 8.1) 75.1cals 9.9g carbs
slice carrot cake the little corner shop 65.5cals 8.7g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs

17:25 Dinner (BS 7.6) 441.8cals 48.58g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 salmon paste sandwich 164.8cals 19.43g
1 cheese & ham sandwich 143cals 17.35g carbs
25g smokey bacon crisps tayto 134cals 11.8 g carbs
250ml bottled water

Recipe for cheese & ham sandwich 143cals 17.35g carbs
2 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
3 slices thin ham asda 27cals 0.1g carbs
0.5tsp American mustard 0cals 0g carbs
10g seriously strong cheese light 22.5cals 0.25g carbs

Had bought this over a month ago & still unopened in the fridge! Decided to give cheese another go after exercising to see if sustained raise can be countered by delayed drop?

19:38 (BS 10.2) don’t know about the cheese yet? Will be going to bed soon so, will see where BS is at in the morning?

Edited to add:- 21:34 (BS 8.8) Whew! Starting to go down so, cheese AFTER exercise works? Will try it again, next time I exercise just to be sure! Turning in now. Good night all!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
Nine bar
B: out - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, grilled tomatoes, beans, mushrooms, granary toast, tea.
L: Turkey & cranberry butty on Tesco high protein bread, berries, mullerlight yogurt, tea
T: Home made boblgnese, wholewheat pasta, 3 glasses red wine (it's wine Wednesday)
Just had some popcorn


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> The dogs are missing something wonderful and beneficial


:-D


----------



## Heath o

Ljc said:


> I must say I agree with you .


Thank-you Ljc if all us avocado olive haters pull together we can win this debate


----------



## scousebird

Heath o said:


> Thank-you Ljc if all us avocado olive haters pull together we can win this debate


Never will you win.  We, the majority will overcome 
BTW, I'm having avocado for brekkie tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz

My granddad bought an avocado the other day for my mum to try, she tried it today and doesn't like it, neither does my granddad although he's easily influenced and tried it after my mum said she didn't like it so whether he actually does or not is anybody's guess!! xx


----------



## Heath o

scousebird said:


> Never will you win.  We, the majority will overcome
> BTW, I'm having avocado for brekkie tomorrow.


How dare you scousebird,come over to our side,you don't want to eat a green slimey slug,another one that been brain washed,x


----------



## scousebird

Heath o said:


> How dare you scousebird,come over to our side,you don't want to eat a green slimey slug,another one that been brain washed,x


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo, I really do like avocados; with poached eggs, in a salad, with prawns - mmmmmmmmmmmm. luvverly


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 25/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
raspberries, almonds {307 Cal / 37.7g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sliced), smoked salmon, tomatoes,
scrambled eggs / Juice from half a grapefruit {303 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
......................................5 km row


Lunch (12pm): Beef, carrot & pearl barley broth {154 Cal / 13.9g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {287 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Blackberries, kiwi, yoghurt, pistachios {168 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Thai green curry (prawn, cashew & green bean),
jasmine rice {391 Cal / 32.2g Carbs}
Dessert : Coconut pana cotta_ [set coconut milk]_, flambed pineapple,
dulce de leche {139 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1866
Carbs 162.6g
Protein 117.8g
Fat 72.9g (Sat Fat 21.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> My granddad bought an avocado the other day for my mum to try, she tried it today and doesn't like it, neither does my granddad although he's easily influenced and tried it after my mum said she didn't like it so whether he actually does or not is anybody's guess!! xx


Kaylz you need to try a bit,don't worry you'll only try it once,xx


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
2 biscuits 
Dinner
2 toast(high protein bread)
Chicken peppers,home made tortilla
Snack
Small(ish) bowl of ice cream(nougat flavour) so proud of myself for not eating the tub even tho been thinking of it
2 pieces 85% chocolate


----------



## Heath o

Lanny said:


> Oops!  fell off the wagon a little yesterday, 24/04/18 & I’m not posting!
> 
> But, my steps count was just over 10000, WOW! Haven’t done THAT in over a year! Went shopping after morning appointment & ate out twice. BS levels were high all day as, I didn’t sleep well & woke early: never do sleep well before appointments etc.
> 
> Ate lunch an hour later than usual, nearer 2 actually, when my BS was rising again: delayed Levemir & metaformin! Didn’t do a good enough guess at carbs & cals so, after lunch was still high.
> 
> Stopped at a sandwich place I love & bought a positively SINFUL sandwich to eat for my dinner & crashed after a couple of posts & quick catch up on here: steps catching up on me!
> 
> Slept through the night & woke to a 10.7 at 05:42! That sandwich was BAD but, so GOOD!
> 
> Ah well, back on the wagon today! I promise!  with a whistle!


I think everybody falls of the wagon every now and then,lanny I did last week to ice cream,,x


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Hmm dinner sounds divine Amigo I could definitely go for that, nee probs. I am very curious however,  what the definition is of  "a few pieces of Moser Roth Chocolate" considering they are small individual bars. lol I would consider 1 piece = 1 bar


Mosser Roth that was my first bar dark chocolate last week,which I got to like,


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Never will you win.  We, the majority will overcome
> BTW, I'm having avocado for brekkie tomorrow.


Wonderful way to start a new day.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo, I really do like avocados; with poached eggs, in a salad, with prawns - mmmmmmmmmmmm. luvverly


Me too, with smoked salmon also.
Ambrosia of the Gods.
We have exquisite taste Scouser


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Me too, with smoked salmon also.
> Ambrosia of the Gods.
> We have exquisite taste Scouser


Only another 99995 votes then going to parliament to get em banned once and for all.lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Only another 99995 votes then going to parliament to get em banned once and for all.lol


Good luck with thath one..


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterday.
B – 
Medium banana 
Mid Morning –
Nowt.
L – 
Factory Lunch
Fish – No Comment, Asparagus lettuce with black fungus, rape stalks with a very little beef and hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
Mid afternoon –
When arrived home. 
A little blue cheese, and 4 sesame crackers. Pre 5.1, 1hr post 6.9, 2hr post 5.3. They are now on the menu.
D – 
5 small pork sausages, 100% beef burger with 2 fried free range, chopped tinned toms with a little Lee and Perrins added.
Blackberries and whipped cream.
4sq Lindt 75%
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Mosser Roth that was my first bar dark chocolate last week,which I got to like,


Terrific stuff and very inexpensive.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterday.
> B –
> Medium banana
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt.
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Fish – No Comment, Asparagus lettuce with black fungus, rape stalks with a very little beef and hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
> Mid afternoon –
> When arrived home.
> A little blue cheese, and 4 sesame crackers. Pre 5.1, 1hr post 6.9, 2hr post 5.3. They are now on the menu.
> D –
> 5 small pork sausages, 100% beef burger with 2 fried free range, chopped tinned toms with a little Lee and Perrins added.
> Blackberries and whipped cream.
> 4sq Lindt 75%
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 8267


Black fungus Vince? Arrrrggghhhh! Ugh! Pray tell, what is this please?
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Black fungus Vince? Arrrrggghhhh! Ugh! Pray tell, what is this please?
> WL


I think we call it Judas Ear or something.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auricularia_auricula-judae


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> We have exquisite taste Scouser


We certainly do


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Good luck with thath one..


:-/


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Terrific stuff and very inexpensive.


Got two bars from Tesco otherday 85% taste the same and 30p cheaper,sacking on a piece right now,but like how rosser moth individually wrapped


----------



## Heath o

wirralass said:


> Black fungus Vince? Arrrrggghhhh! Ugh! Pray tell, what is this please?
> WL


A wild edible mushroom,,x


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Got two bars from Tesco otherday 85% taste the same and 30p cheaper,sacking on a piece right now,but like how rosser moth individually wrapped


Yeah it may be 30p cheaper BUT there's 25g less of it too! haha xx


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterday.
> B –
> Medium banana
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt.
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Fish – No Comment, Asparagus lettuce with black fungus, rape stalks with a very little beef and hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
> Mid afternoon –
> When arrived home.
> A little blue cheese, and 4 sesame crackers. Pre 5.1, 1hr post 6.9, 2hr post 5.3. They are now on the menu.
> D –
> 5 small pork sausages, 100% beef burger with 2 fried free range, chopped tinned toms with a little Lee and Perrins added.
> Blackberries and whipped cream.
> 4sq Lindt 75%
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 8267


Don't know how you can eat these banquets daily Vince that's 3 days food intake for me,lol


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Yeah it may be 30p cheaper BUT there's 25g less of it too! haha xx


Thanks for letting me know kaylz, xx


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Thanks for letting me know kaylz, xx


Thought you would've known? it says 100g on the Tesco bars, says 125g on Moser Roth and simple to work out as there are 5 individually wrapped bars at 25g therefore 5 x 25 = 125g simples  xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Thought you would've known? it says 100g on the Tesco bars, says 125g on Moser Roth and simple to work out as there are 5 individually wrapped bars at 25g therefore 5 x 25 = 125g simples  xx


I knew 125 in Mosser Roth but never looked at weight on Tesco's own,xx


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> I knew 125 in Mosser Roth but never looked at weight on Tesco's own,xx


Its more carbs than Moser Roth too just so you know xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Don't know how you can eat these banquets daily Vince that's 3 days food intake for me,lol


Easy, I just open my mouth in down it goes lol 
I surprise myself sometimes.


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Black fungus Vince? Arrrrggghhhh! Ugh! Pray tell, what is this please?
> WL





Vince_UK said:


> I think we call it Judas Ear or something.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auricularia_auricula-judae



I love it with chicken in an oyster sauce & lots of different mushrooms! It’s also in a vegetarian dish used in Chinese New Year celebrations, religious reasons for some only eating vegetables that day, that even carnivores like! One of my nephews calls himself that as he CAN’T do without meat! Delicious!


----------



## Heath o

Cheers for the inf


Kaylz said:


> Its more carbs than Moser Roth too just so you know xx


Cheers for the info k Aldi it is then,xx


----------



## Lanny

Whey, hey! It worked! Multiple quotes! Look at me go with the IT stuff!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> I love it with chicken in an oyster sauce & lots of different mushrooms! It’s also in a vegetarian dish used in Chinese New Year celebrations, religious reasons for some only eating vegetables that day, that even carnivores like! One of my nephews calls himself that as he CAN’T do without meat! Delicious!


I love them in Vinegar and Chillies, Sichuan style  So delicious


----------



## Lanny

Interesting! Vince. Never tried that! Sour & hot flavours are hard to get the balance right!

When we still had our restaurant, I could cook everything on the menu, just not at speed or multiple quantites & never worked in the kitchen, except the hot & sour peking soup. I could never quite get the balance right: too sour or too hot!


----------



## Vince_UK

I usually have them when I go to eat Sichuan cuisine, I think I have posted photos of them somewhere.
Just sit and pick at them with my kuaizi 筷子


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted Burgen with peanut butter
L: 2 mini frittatas
D: 1 home made burger, 3 chicken chipolatas & a huge Greek salad
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 small Burgen slices toasted with 1/2 an avocado & 2 poached eggs, a 0% Skyr yogurt. Milky coffee.
Tea
L: A small wholegrain roll with tuna pate, berries & a mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Tesco Finest lasagne (should have been moussaka but it was substituted).  Coffee.


----------



## Lanny

26/04/18 (1299.2cals)
07:00 (BS 8.7) woke up. 6 units Novorapid having breakfast straight away!
Breakfast 451.1cals 44g carbs
1poached egg 79cals 0g carbs
150g crispy potato slices asda 283.5cals 30g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs

Didn’t test as I started slow cooking chicken casserole & have been tasting as I go along! Lunch reading, later, might be affected too?

11:54 Lunch (BS 9.6) 384.9cals 24.31g carbs 3 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds.
1 serving chicken casserole 384.9cals 24.31g carbs

Haven’t made this in 6 years!

Recipe for chicken casserole 6 servings 2309.4cals 145.85g carbs
1 pack 515g raw chicken thigh fillets asda 957.9cals 2.5g carbs
1 bag 500g frozen sliced mushrooms tesco 80cals 2g carbs
0.5 bag 325g frozen diced onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
450g crispy potato slices asda 850.5cals 90g carbs
6 oxo veg 96cals 15.6g carbs
2tsp mix herbs schwartz no info?
water

The amount of water is eyeballed to half way up the ingredients to allow for frozen veg releasing water! Add a bit more if using fresh. Not too much more though as there’s a lot of water in mushrooms!
   Can be made with chicken oxo, of course for a richer flavour, but, this was what I had.
   I use a lot of cornflour to thicken this without potato but, left it out this time, with potato! I’ve made it both ways & there’s better control of carbs intake made without potato: add less oxo & water!
   For convenience, I slice washed potatoes with skin on, bake without oil in the oven & then freeze them! The info I got from a similar product from asda & I suspect that mine are less but, that’s the info I have: why I put asda in the info!
13:54 (BS 8.6)

17:30 Dinner (BS 6.4) 397.2cals 35.54g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
2 ham sandwiches 387.6cals 34.34g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs

Recipe for ham sandwich 193.8cals 17.17g carbs
2 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
3 slices thin ham asda 27cals 0.1g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
0.5tsp american mustard 0cals 0g carbs

19:30 (BS 4.9) just started to feel an internal chill inside my stomach so, tested.
Correction Snack 66cals 4.994g carbs
1tsp no sugar peanut butter sun pat 30cals 0.644g carbs
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs

Is it the delayed effects of yesterday’s exercise? This caught me by surprise! Peanut butter was so intense in taste that it was BITTER: the way that too much MSG is bitter! MSG dosen’t actually ADD flavour but, works on your brain to make you THINK there’s more flavour: why some people are affected by migraines if they eat it & if there’s too much; bitter!

Edited to add:- low BS obviously affect my brain & the taste of things!


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> A wild edible mushroom,,x


Thank you Heath ~ that saved me trawling through the reams of info that Vince posted (No disrespect Vince!!)
WL


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 26/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Weetabix (made with almond milk), blueberries,
raspberries, pecans {270 Cal / 33.6g Carbs}
.....................................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sliced), poached duck egg, ham, tomatoes,
mushrooms, baked beans / Juice from one orange {382 Cal / 25.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Three bean soup {131 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {242 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {144 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
.....................................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Saddle of hare, celeriac mash, roast squash, turnip, peas,
red cabbage, red wine & shallot jus {401 Cal / 40.5g Carbs}
Pinot noir {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
Dessert : Strawberries, plum, yoghurt, hazelnuts {125 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1876
Carbs 158.9g
Protein 111.0g
Fat 65.2g (Sat Fat 13.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

WAs


wirralass said:


> Thank you Heath ~ that saved me trawling through the reams of info that Vince posted (No disrespect Vince!!)
> WL


Was looking for them last year when collecting few mushrooms in woods,couldn't find any though,x


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 
2 toast(high protein) 
Dinner 
1 slice high protein bread with cheese spread
Tea
1 bacon 1 egg 2 Cumberland sausage 2 slices black pudding
Snacks 
Piece of dark chocolate 
Bowl of ice cream


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- 100g Greek yoghurt, coffee
Two more coffees
L- pizza (at pizza express, one of the skinny ones with salad in the middle) & mini cheesecake with coffee.
D- chicken panang curry with Thai crackers (no rice)

Today:
B- 100g Greek Yoghurt, coffee
One more coffee
L- 2x slices wholemeal toast with pate, coleslaw and some cheddar.
S- Cinnamon Swirl (jusrol naked at home)
D- Sausages & Mediterranean Veg, gravy. Weight watchers yoghurt. Squirty cream. Piece of dark hotel chocolat chocolate


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee. 
L a small amount of Watermelon and sparkling water. 
D. 3eggs scrambled with a few dashes of of Worcestershire sauce a splodge of milk and some butter on a slice of wholemeal toast and a Coke Zero 
S. Large coffee and I actually managed to avoid the gingernuts this time  .
Water through the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana 
Mid Morning –
Nowt.
L – 
Factory Lunch
Asparagus lettuce with lotus and egg, spinach and celery, tofu and green veg, soy pork.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
A chunk of blue cheese and I mean a chunk, 4 vine toms, a few OLIVES, 5 buttered sesame crackers. They are slightly larger than a Digestive biscuit.
Raspberries and whipped cream.
6sq Heidi 75%
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x550ml bottle Sprite Fiber
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - smoked farmers sausage and garlic and herb Philadelphia wholemeal sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, green beans (fresh instead of the usual frozen, so much tastier, hoping the rest of the pack stays ok in the fridge until tomorrow) and a bar Moser Roth 85% 
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day
10pm - 4 and a half vanilla thins  and half a pint water xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice toasted burgen
L: 2 mini frittatas
D: 3 sausages, mushrooms, beans & chips
Pud: choux bun


----------



## kentish maid

B - Scrambled egg on small slice wholemeal toast

L - Chicago town individual pizza with large salad

D - Cheesy Fusilli & Cauliflower Bake - Made with Root One Chickpea Pasta
      Fruit salad
First time I have used the Chickpea pasta, but will certainly use it again
https://rootonefood.co.uk/blogs/recipes/cheesy-fusilli-cauliflower-bake


----------



## Lanny

27/04/18 (1112.72cals)
07:02 woke up (BS 10.4) 3 units Novorapid know will continue to rise.

Over treated near hypo yesterday. Oatcake was enough & peanut butter was too much. Typical: it was VILE!

08:06 Breakfast (BS 9.9) 326.82cals 4.03g carbs 5 units Novorapid +3 is a total of 8 same as yesterday.
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs

10:15 (BS 10.1) walked 3000 steps for a cheeky little madam with no respect for her elders!  You know who you are!  

12:37 Lunch (BS 10.1) 312cals 34.7g carbs 3 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
2 cheese & ham sandwiches 286cals 34.7g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk 26cals 0g carbs

Giving cheese another go!

14:47 (BS 13.3) not unduly worried as will be trampolining later after digestion. Lowered dose of Levemir for the exercise to come!

16:00 12 minutes on the trampoline. Wanted to do 15 but, remembered why I stopped at 10 last time: jumping jack flashes with arms & legs out! Doing 2 minutes of THAT tired me out: even modified, for senior citizens, stepping instead of bouncing! But, not as long to recover afterwards this time: 15 minutes! No snack either & can wait to have dinner!

17:11 Dinner (BS 9.2) 473.9cals 31.31g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 serving chicken casserole 384.9cals 24.31g carbs
1 raspberry chocolate cup asda es 89cals 7g carbs
250ml bottled water

Ooh!  SO wanted another salted caramel cup but, I’m TRYING to be good!  with a whistle!

19:02 (BS 9.3) umm! Jury’s still out on cheese? Will see what it does later, if still awake, & what BS is in the morning?


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> green beans (fresh instead of the usual frozen, so much tastier, hoping the rest of the pack stays ok in the fridge until tomorrow)


They should be fine


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 small slices of Burgen toasted, AVOCADO & 2 fried eggs, milky coffee.
Tea
L: same bread ham & tomato butty, nectarine & mullerlite yogurt.
Tea
Nine bar
T: Chinese takeaway - Satay chicken skewers, BBQ spare ribs & a few prawn crackers. 2 glasses red wine.
2 G&T's 

Off in the motorhome tomorrow for the night.  Going to a local village where the pub has got live music tomorrow night.  I will try my best to be a good girl . Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> They should be fine


sure hope so as I forgot to check them tonight when I did the shopping list! lol, ah well, I'll take the risk anyway haha  xx


----------



## Heath o

Done want post this but today I have ate to much of the bad side
Breakfast
2 toast
Dinner
3 scones with squire cream and jam
4 biscuits 
Tea
2 homemade wraps
Chicken peppers mushrooms
1 block dark chocolate 100g
1 slice of toast with cheese spread
And 2 make it worse no exercise had lazy day,due to sore shoulder


----------



## Heath o

What does oyster sauce taste like and can you buy from super market


Lanny said:


> I love it with chicken in an oyster sauce & lots of different mushrooms! It’s also in a vegetarian dish used in Chinese New Year celebrations, religious reasons for some only eating vegetables that day, that even carnivores like! One of my nephews calls himself that as he CAN’T do without meat! Delicious!


----------



## Amigo

Heath o said:


> What does oyster sauce taste like and can you buy from super market



*Bottled* oyster-flavored sauce is a rich, concentrated mixture of oyster extractives, soy sauce, brine and *assorted* seasonings. The brown sauce is thick, salty, and strong. It is used sparingly to enhance the flavor of many dishes that have a long list of additional wet and aromatic ingredients.

Yes you can buy it in bottles from most supermarkets.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.

B – 
Medium banana 
Mid Morning –
9 small sq’s Germany dark chocolate off a colleague, I just couldn’t say no.
L – 
Factory Lunch
Very sour and spicy green beans, very nice indeed, 3 egg roll pork stuffed parcels again nice, cabbage and asparagus lettuce with black fungus and a smidgen of pork.
Mid afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Le Terroir Cheese vine toms and buttered sesame crackers, 6 of them. I wonder if you can get these in the UK.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
And the compulsory 5 sq of Heidi 75%
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x550ml bottle Sprite Fiber
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> What does oyster sauce taste like and can you buy from super market


Doesn't go well with AVOCADO or OLIVES but then again I haven't tried that combo yet.
I eat it in the dishes they prepare here and I do like it.
Go On @Heath o  Try it


----------



## Lanny

@Heath o, @Amigo, says it all! Blue dragon brand is available at asda. Lee Kum Kee is available at tesco. I use the Lee Kum Kee premium brand, also from tesco, which is less sweet, more concentrated & in a smaller bottle. Some brands can be very sweet & doesn’t have much actual oyster taste! Stored out of the fridge is fine unopened but, opened: needs to be kept in the fridge. Also, don’t be alarmed when reaching the bottom of the bottle, it turns very thin: constant shaking of the bottle to get it out; like constant stirring thins cornflour in soups!


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea
> B: 2 small slices of Burgen toasted, AVOCADO & 2 fried eggs, milky coffee.
> Tea
> L: same bread ham & tomato butty, nectarine & mullerlite yogurt.
> Tea
> Nine bar
> T: Chinese takeaway - Satay chicken skewers, BBQ spare ribs & a few prawn crackers. 2 glasses red wine.
> 2 G&T's
> 
> Off in the motorhome tomorrow for the night.  Going to a local village where the pub has got live music tomorrow night.  I will try my best to be a good girl . Have a good weekend folks.


A Lady of immaculate impeccable epicurean discernable taste.


----------



## Lanny

Yippee! Cheese IS on the menu! 01:46 BS 5.9. Got up around 01:00 for a call of nature & couldn’t quite get back to sleep. So, did a quick catch up & a few posts before feeling tired. About to go back to sleep then, remembered to test. 

So, excited! Candian Vintage is my favourite cheese & I left that unopened block in the fridge HOPING I CAN eat it without the sustained raise! 

Why did it work THIS time & not the last time I exercised? Looking back at the entries, I ate it BEFORE, this time, instead of AFTER, the last time, exercising! 

“I’m so excited. I just can’t hide it. I know, I know, I know, I want you!” Just be grateful that I’m not ACTUALLY singing this! But, that’s what I’m feeling! 

I realised HOW much I missed cheese, not eaten in 6 years, when I started eating eating it again! Imagine an emoji with tears in the eyes!

MUST calm down if I want to get some more sleep now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Yippee! Cheese IS on the menu! 01:46 BS 5.9. Got up around 01:00 for a call of nature & couldn’t quite get back to sleep. So, did a quick catch up & a few posts before feeling tired. About to go back to sleep then, remembered to test.
> 
> So, excited! Candian Vintage is my favourite cheese & I left that unopened block in the fridge HOPING I CAN eat it without the sustained raise!
> 
> Why did it work THIS time & not the last time I exercised? Looking back at the entries, I ate it BEFORE, this time, instead of AFTER, the last time, exercising!
> 
> “I’m so excited. I just can’t hide it. I know, I know, I know, I want you!” Just be grateful that I’m not ACTUALLY singing this! But, that’s what I’m feeling!
> 
> I realised HOW much I missed cheese, not eaten in 6 years, when I started eating eating it again! Imagine an emoji with tears in the eyes!
> 
> MUST calm down if I want to get some more sleep now!


Great @Lanny 
I eat cheese almaost every day, cannot live without it.


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> Yippee! Cheese IS on the menu! 01:46 BS 5.9. Got up around 01:00 for a call of nature & couldn’t quite get back to sleep. So, did a quick catch up & a few posts before feeling tired. About to go back to sleep then, remembered to test.
> 
> So, excited! Candian Vintage is my favourite cheese & I left that unopened block in the fridge HOPING I CAN eat it without the sustained raise!
> 
> Why did it work THIS time & not the last time I exercised? Looking back at the entries, I ate it BEFORE, this time, instead of AFTER, the last time, exercising!
> 
> “I’m so excited. I just can’t hide it. I know, I know, I know, I want you!” Just be grateful that I’m not ACTUALLY singing this! But, that’s what I’m feeling!
> 
> I realised HOW much I missed cheese, not eaten in 6 years, when I started eating eating it again! Imagine an emoji with tears in the eyes!
> 
> MUST calm down if I want to get some more sleep now!


Good news Lanny, enjoy your love affair with the cheese . Hope the excitement didn't keep you awake.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 27/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
blueberries, pecans {273 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}
.....................................3 mile walk
.....................................5 km row
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sliced), mackerel / Satsuma {304 Cal / 24.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Hare _[leftovers]_, celeriac mash, carrots, swede,
turnip, peas {337 Cal / 34.1g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, macadamias {158 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}
.....................................3 mile walk

Snack (4pm): Ham, avocado, tomato, cucumber {154 Cal / 3.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Pangasius fillet (breaded), fries, peas, sweetcorn {329 Cal / 33.5g Carbs}
Pinot noir {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
Dessert : Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {133 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too
Calories 1777
Carbs 162.5g
Protein 117.4g
Fat 60.4g (Sat Fat 12.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask
_
This, however was not the end of the story today. An unexpected visit from friends bearing cheese; some of my favourites in fact (Chaource, Chabichou, Roquefort, Comte). This led to also eating quite a lot of bread (it was just out of the oven when they arrived), a lot of wine (a good Burgundy), and at least half a dozen chocolates.
Slept like a log and had a BG of 4.1 at 5.30am.
I am not going to add calories & carbs for last night, but will put it down to experience. It is the first time since diagnosis in late 2016 that I haven't included some food but I really can't be bothered.
Maybe it was just a dream._  [and maybe that faint hangover is my imagination too]_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: packet of cocktail sausages & ketchup followed by choc/sea salt nut bar (shouldn't have gone to Aldi before breakfast.  I was starving and had to eat something)
L: Cheese & ham toastie on Burgen
S: 3 'no added sugar' mini eggs
S: low carb bread roll (testing purposes only)
D: Cod loin marinated in Garam masalla, cumin, turmeric & ginger with savoury Bulgar Wheat/cauli rice
Pud: 1 slice chocolate heaven cake with berries & squirty cream


----------



## Lanny

28/04/18 (1661.89cals) Yikes!!! Too much breakfast!

01:46 (BS 5.9) couldn’t get back to sleep! Cheese is back on the menu BEFORE exercising.

03:51 (BS 7.3) Breakfast 703.03cals 95.5g carbs 6 units Novorapid.
200g microchips mccains 346cals 52g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs

Fell asleep more or less straight away!

10:36 (BS 11.2) woke up 3 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds. In two minds whether to put Levemir back up to 29 as I’m not exercising today. DSN doesn’t think the effects can last that long. Decided to be cautious & see what happens? I can add 1 extra unit of Novorapid if BS is high later? I made soup. Tested again just before eating to see the effects of prebolusing?

11:12 Lunch (BS 6.4) 384.02cals 26.064g carbs
2 servings pork sweetcorn soup 384.02cals 26.064g carbs

Recipe for pork sweetcorn soup 384.02cals 26.064g carbs
198g tinned sweetcorn green giant 152.46cals 23.364g carbs
25g diced lean pork asda 75cals 0.1g carbs
2 eggs 134.06cals 0g carbs
1 oxo veg 16 cals 2.6g carbs
800ml water (2 servings or 3 rice bowls)
splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs

I edited, as I didn’t know how to remove, the recipe in the sub forum recipes without the sugar! Why so little pork? I know from experience that it’s much sweeter than chicken!

13:12 (BS 12.0) high so, may need extra unit later?

15:05 Dinner (BS 9.9) 574.84cals 40.68g carbs 4 units of Novorapid.
1 beef grill birds eye 172cals 4.2g carbs
3 haddock fingers birds eye 184.8cals 17.64g carbs
1x160g steam veg tesco greens & corn 103.04cals 11.84g carbs
200ml unsweetened almond milk 26cals 0g carbs
1 salted caramel chocolate cup asda es 89cals 7g carbs

17:08 (BS 6.4) a wee bit lower than I would like but, will see where I’m at, at, or after, the 4 hour mark?

Crikey!!! No wonder I fell asleep straight after breakfast! I totted everything up at the end of the day & I’m startled! It impacted on the rest of the day too! For convenience, I just quickly note what I eat at the time so, I don’t forget! Yikes! I need to add it up before eating! I need a slap in the face!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> 1 slice veg roll hulls


What are these Lanny? xx


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L - Coop layered pasta salad with extra salad leaves

D - Coop Chicken and Leek Gratin, mashed root vegetables, green vegetable medley (ok, so I was lazy, it is the    
      current    Coop meal deal)

Soreen banana lunchbox loaf with butter
2 crispbreads with peanut butter


----------



## Lanny

@Kaylz they are some kind of veggie burger, textured like meat! It’s rolled up & pre cut into slices.


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> @Kaylz they are some kind of veggie burger, textured like meat! It’s rolled up & pre cut into slices.


I just googled it, is this it? xx
https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp...-roll--beef-sausage-meat-with-vegetables-350g


----------



## kentish maid

Lanny said:


> @Kaylz they are some kind of veggie burger, textured like meat! It’s rolled up & pre cut into slices.


Basically a vegetarian sausage roll, think I had them once


----------



## Lanny

Yes! I didn’t realise that this brand has beef in it! My local butcher shop dosen’t use meat in it but, he doesn’t deliver & I haven’t been walking into town much this year, 7000 steps there & back! I’d been wondering why it’s higher in cals than the sausages?


----------



## Lanny

Now I’ve more enery, I have to get them from my butchers & ask for the nutritional info! He’ll understand as his wife is a nurse at my health centre & has often taken my annual HbA1c tests over the years!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Now I’ve more enery, I have to get them from my butchers & ask for the nutritional info! He’ll understand as his wife is a nurse at my health centre & has often taken my annual HbA1c tests over the years!


I would love to try some of the things that my local butcher shop does but unfortunately they don't give nutrition information  xx


----------



## Lanny

My bucher does he prepackages some stuff with the info on & you can still get stuff weighed fresh, as it were!


----------



## scousebird

Hi all

We couldn't go away this morning cos I've been ill since about 2.45am .  Upset tummy, feeling sick & really cold.  
Sips of water till about 2pm, in between sleeping.
Tea 
3 sugar free digestives 
Tea
Just had 2 Allinson seedy bread toasted


----------



## Lanny

Oh!  @scousebird, I’m sorry to hear this! Get well soon!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> Oh!  @scousebird, I’m sorry to hear this! Get well soon!


Thanks


----------



## Mark Parrott

Get well soon, @scousebird x


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> Get well soon, @scousebird x


Thanks

I've just had a small bowl of Covent Garden skinny chicken & veg soup and it's gone down well.


----------



## Kaylz

@scousebird sorry to see your feeling unwell and haven't been able to get away, I hope you feel better soon!  xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> @scousebird sorry to see your feeling unwell and haven't been able to get away, I hope you feel better soon!  xx


Thanks


----------



## Lanny

28/04/18
19:01 ((BS 5.9) even lower before bath, hot water lowers BS even further, before going to bed!
Correction Snack 104.54cals 15.55g carbs
1 cinnamon square fibre one 87cals 12g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs 
40ml unsweetened almond milk 5.2cals 0g carbs
0.5tsp honey rowse 12.34cals 3.55g carbs
Ran out of almond milk & only had the unsweetened left. Tried it & tea is too bitter so, added some honey. 

Revised total 1766.43cals. REALLY annoyed with myself! All those extra calories! But, my instincts about the Levemir proved correct & should have trusted it without the 1 extra unit Novorapid! I live & learn!


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 28/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
blueberries, hazelnuts {289 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
.....................................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sliced), smoked salmon,
scrambled eggs / Juice from one orange {268 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {57 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}
.....................................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Three bean soup {204 Cal / 17.5g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {292 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {155 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

.....................................2 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Lincolnshire sausages (3), celeriac mash, roast squash,
peas, sweetcorn {549 Cal / 47.3g Carbs}
Dessert : Plum, raspberries, grapes, yoghurt, almonds {145 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1993
Carbs 176.1g
Protein 129.4g
Fat 81.8g (Sat Fat 20.0g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

@scousebird 
Hope you feel better soon Scouser


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.

B – 
Nowt
Mid Morning –
Brunch
Low carb muffin with 2 fried free range, 5 very small pork sausages and some chopped tinned toms
L – 
4 buttered sesame crackers with Le Terroir cheese
Mid afternoon –
5 sq Heidi 75%
D – Hunan Cuisine
Boiled chicken, omelette with chives, pak choi with garlic. Hang Shao Rou (fatty pork which I have just discovered is cooked with sugar lol), and of course Mapo tofu.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
End for today.


----------



## Heath o

Amigo said:


> *Bottled* oyster-flavored sauce is a rich, concentrated mixture of oyster extractives, soy sauce, brine and *assorted* seasonings. The brown sauce is thick, salty, and strong. It is used sparingly to enhance the flavor of many dishes that have a long list of additional wet and aromatic ingredients.
> 
> Yes you can buy it in bottles from most supermarkets.


Cheers amino might give it a try


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Great @Lanny
> I eat cheese almaost every day, cannot live without it.


I can see by this post Vincet that you also have some impeccable taste lurking in the shadows)


----------



## Heath o

Lanny said:


> @Heath o, @Amigo, says it all! Blue dragon brand is available at asda. Lee Kum Kee is available at tesco. I use the Lee Kum Kee premium brand, also from tesco, which is less sweet, more concentrated & in a smaller bottle. Some brands can be very sweet & doesn’t have much actual oyster taste! Stored out of the fridge is fine unopened but, opened: needs to be kept in the fridge. Also, don’t be alarmed when reaching the bottom of the bottle, it turns very thin: constant shaking of the bottle to get it out; like constant stirring thins cornflour in soups!


Cheers Lanny will pick a bottle up Monday,x


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
2 toast
Dinner
Cheese and mustard sandwich
Tea
Brown rice with coconut and lime sauce
Snack
2piece dark chocolate 
Medium bowl ice cream


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - smoked farmers sausage and g&h Philadelphia wholemeal sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, fresh green beans and a bar moser roth 85%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day
10pm - 3 vanilla thins and half a pint of water x


----------



## Ljc

B. Two slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a coffee. 
L. Three Ryvita’s with a little cheese, an apple and coffee
D. A few  small new potatoes , mushy peas  2 fish fingers and a Coke Zero.
Water through the day


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> @scousebird
> Hope you feel better soon Scouser


Thanks
After 10 hours sleep last night I'm back to normal today


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> Thanks
> After 10 hours sleep last night I'm back to normal today


Good to hear that.


----------



## Lanny

Pleased to hear that @scousebird


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge with nuts and berries

L - Mushroom omelette with a small slice of wholemeal toast

D - Cauliflower, broccoli and chickpea pasta bake topped with grated cheese and sliced tomatoes

Soreen banana lunchbox loaf with butter
2 sticks of celery spread with peanut butter - scrummy


----------



## Lanny

29/04/18 (1362.46cals) was going to exercise then, realised it’s Sunday so, will start a new week tomorrow!

06:48 (BS 7.9) woke up 6 units Novorapid.
Breakfast 405.02cals 19.9g carbs
1 poached egg 79cals 0g carbs
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
10g pure butter dromona 72.8cals 0.07g carbs
250ml bottled water

Dozed off with the heater on!

11:56 Lunch (BS 10.5) 559.24cals 48.715g carbs 3 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Not exercising today!
1 beef grill birds eye 172cals 4.2g carbs
3 haddock fingers birds eye 184.8cals 17.64g carbs
1x160g steam veg tesco greens & corn 103.04cals 11.84g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
14:18 (BS 10.1)

16:49 Dinner (BS 7.5) 398cals 42g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 lamb grill birds eye 175cals 5.6g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
150ml cranberry juice ocean spray 63cals 15g carbs
1 chocolate brownie fibre one 87cals 11.3g carbs
18:46 (BS 8.7)

Much better today! Weekly weigh in tomorrow. With the way this week went, I’ll be happy if I HAVEN’T gained anything! HbA1c has gone up to 58 this week!  Swings & roundabouts, snakes & ladders; constant battle with diabetes!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Out - Sausage, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, black pudding, mushrooms, beans, grilled tomato, 1 white toast & tea.
Tea
T: Meatballs in tomato & basil sauce, wholewheat pasta, 2 glasses red wine.


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries (hopefully the new ones I'm having tomorrow morning are a little less sour! lol) knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, raspberries and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
coffee
T - mince, sprouts and mushrooms done in oxo, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day
Little saddened that the sprouts are drying up and they'll be completely gone soon  bought 2 bags while I was in Tesco tonight so at least I'll get them at least once more! haha x


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Little saddened that the sprouts are drying up and they'll be completely gone soon  bought 2 bags while I was in Tesco tonight so at least I'll get them at least once more!


What will you replace them with? I know you like your green beans. My son can't stand runner beans, he says I force fed him them when he was a child, possibly an exaggeration but I love them and a neighbour grew them so we had a never ending supply in season


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> What will you replace them with? I know you like your green beans. My son can't stand runner beans, he says I force fed him them when he was a child, possibly an exaggeration but I love them and a neighbour grew them so we had a never ending supply in season


Different nutrition in green beans and not sure they would go well in with the mince, thinking possibly cabbage, never tried roasted cabbage but I'm willing to give it a go, I'd do celeriac but that would be double the amount of weight of sprouts almost to get the same carbs, having to inject for carbs can be a right pain  lol xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Different nutrition in green beans and not sure they would go well in with the mince, thinking possibly cabbage, never tried roasted cabbage but I'm willing to give it a go, I'd do celeriac but that would be double the amount of weight of sprouts almost to get the same carbs, having to inject for carbs can be a right pain  lol xx


You need muscles like Popeye to prepare celeriac, I only tried it recently but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> You need muscles like Popeye to prepare celeriac, I only tried it recently but was pleasantly surprised.


Hmmm, I'm in trouble then, I have no muscle left! Sure my granddad wouldn't mind cutting it but not sure I could eat 200g celeriac! xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm, I'm in trouble then, I have no muscle left! Sure my granddad wouldn't mind cutting it but not sure I could eat 200g celeriac! xx


That could be a bit of a marathon.


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> That could be a bit of a marathon.


Would do me good I suppose, but as I would've injected to cover it I would HAVE to manage it all  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Would do me good I suppose, but as I would've injected to cover it I would HAVE to manage it all  xx



Gone off broccoli? I love cabbage but never had it roasted.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Gone off broccoli? I love cabbage but never had it roasted.


Yeah as I was eating it all the time, also different carbs too xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Yeah as I was eating it all the time, also different carbs too xx



Do 2 different veg and ring the changes  Veg is done in mins in the microwave.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Do 2 different veg and ring the changes  Veg is done in mins in the microwave.


Yeah I've thought of doing that but it could be a waste of money as not everyone likes the same veg, I'm the only one that eats green beans, mum doesn't do broccoli etc and I've not had the time to sit and work out which veg to combine and how much of each to have with getting other things done, I will get round to it but at the moment I'm trying not to concentrate on just diabetes things as its getting me too down so I'll stick to what I know for a bit, and yeah I know but I'm not  particularly keen on it microwaved xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I've thought of doing that but it could be a waste of money as not everyone likes the same veg, I'm the only one that eats green beans, mum doesn't do broccoli etc and I've not had the time to sit and work out which veg to combine and how much of each to have with getting other things done, I will get round to it but at the moment I'm trying not to concentrate on just diabetes things as its getting me too down so I'll stick to what I know for a bit, and yeah I know but I'm not  particularly keen on it microwaved xx



Sorry Kaylz, I can only respond with veg suggestions. The mathematical calculations and family dynamics around preferences are beyond me!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Sorry Kaylz, I can only respond with veg suggestions. The mathematical calculations and family dynamics around preferences are beyond me!


Yeah the mathematical side is a pain in the backside when folk aren't willing to gimme a hand  xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 29/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.1
Having a low fat day today after eating my bodyweight in cheese on Friday._
Snack (5.30am): Banana {68 Cal / 15.4g Carbs}
.....................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {311 Cal / 37.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {79 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, ryvita, hummus {287 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {141 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

.....................................2 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, sautéed potatoes, green beans, asparagus,
samphire, peas, mango salsa / Viognier (4oz) {463 Cal / 32.1g Carbs}
Dessert : Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, macadamias {145 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1550
Carbs 145.9g
Protein 92.2g
Fat 46.6g (Sat Fat 6.9g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Thought I would be adventurous today.
Bought some wholemeal bread from IKAFU a Japanese bakery close by here.
Made a sausage sandwich 2 slices well buttered. No idea of the carb content, doesn’t state on the wrapper. It is baked in house and they have no idea either when I asked. 
She looked at me with a kind of blank expression on her face, “What is that?” na shi shenme ma -*那是什么,*she asked in mandarin lol.
Pre reading 6.0
1 hour post 8.6 maybe a little high, let’s see what the 2 hour is like.
2 hour post 6.7 Surprised at that came down very fast
3 hour post 6.1, I will go with that.
That is on the menu, willl test one more time.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Nowt
Mid Afternoon.
Bowl of strawberries and whipped cream with ½ bar Ritters Fine Extra Dark Chocolate grated over it . 
D – 
Food court at HongQiao CBD.
Mapo tofu, spinach, egg with tomato, Lion head meat balls, pork with tofu and cauliflower.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
End for today.


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
Porridge with maple and pecan
Dinner
Cheese spread sandwich on high protein bread
Tea
Haddock mushrooms peppers broccoli peas and carrots fried with spoonful of curry powder for seasoning,homemade whole meal tortilla
Snack
100g natural yoghurt with bit of grape pineapple kiwi
(sorry guys but it not letting me like posts again)


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts

L- Linda McCartney vegetarian Mozzarella quarter pounder  in a wholemeal sandwich thin with salad

D - Trout, creamy mash, cauliflower, broccoli and carrots. A slither of Mint Viennetta

3 Crispbreads and peanut butter


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> A slither of Mint Viennetta


Hmmmm? What do you mean by a slither? LOL, it's actually relatively good given its a pudding with a 49g slice only being 12g carbs  xx


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday 1 biscuit in the morning to get my sugar up. Then a sausage sandwich with a handful of chips in the pub. That was it for the day.
Today has been a quarter of a mushroom quiche and then a two slices of bread bacon sandwich this evening. Don't have much of an appetite at the moment.


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Hmmmm? What do you mean by a slither? LOL, it's actually relatively good given its a pudding with a 49g slice only being 12g carbs  xx


It was an XXL one that has been in the freezer since Christmas . I want to try and defrost the freezer so it has to be eaten up (that's my excuse)  It is supposed to serve 10. I cut it in 4. Then I cut one of the pieces so the other half had 3/4 of it and I had 1/4 so I reckon I had about what they say is a serving (and probably about a quarter of the amount I would have had pre diagnosis ) I gauged the size by the amount in one of Ms Molly choc ices. . To be honest I am starting to find a lot of the sweet things I used to eat are not appealing anymore


----------



## Lanny

30/04/18 (1445.92cals) weight 75.5kilos no movement! A miracle considering my BS this week. Estimated HbA1c has gone up to 57 this week!
07:27 (BS 8.2) woke up 6 units Novorapid.
Breakfast 449.23cals 34.77g carbs
1 serving pork casserole 449.23cals 34.77g carbs
250ml bottled water

Recipe for pork casserole 8 servings 3593.85cals 278.15g carbs
575g diced lean pork asda 1725cals 2.8g carbs
1 bag 500g frozen mushrooms tesco 80cals 2g carbs
0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
1 bag sauté potatoes tesco 1367.85cals 222g carbs
6 oxo veg 96cals 15.6g carbs
2tsp mix herbs schwartz no info
water eyeballed to half way up the ingredients
Slowed cooked overnight.
09:49 (BS 11.3) too much potatoes first thing when most insulin resistant! 

11:30 trampoline 14.5 minutes. 10 minutes of recovery & considered going again but, my calves were aching!

12:41 Lunch (BS 8.5) 480.74cals 26.475g carbs 3 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
130g steam salmon fillet tesco 271.96cals 0g carbs
125g steam asparagus tesco 36.5cals 2.5g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
1 miss molly’s choc ice 72.88cals 8.94g carbs

Know that steam salmon is less but, don’t know the info: baked info!
Asparagus is in season & tastes AMAZING with a bit of butter! Very kind in carbs & cals too! 

14:41 (BS 9.1)

Dozed off in the sun with light blanket covering legs to prevent sunburn!  Very tired after trampoline!

17:15 Dinner 515.95cals 28.13g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
1tbsp sauce 44.32cals 4.23g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs
1 salted caramel chocolate cup asda es 89cals 7g carbs

17:36 3 units Novorapid. Sister, & brother in law, rang & came around just as I was cooking dinner. I forgot to test & inject before! They ate fish & chips, from local chippie, & kindly took away the leftovers so, they’re not a temptation: very considerate! 
   Breakfast & dinner were switched around today because I ran out of eggs & longlife almond milk yesterday! Tesco delivery came this morning around 10:30! 
   Had a glorious long day in the sun in the conservatory! It was a COLD start but, the sun, in the cloudless sky, warmed up during the day! 

19:55 (BS 6.7)

Had some very distressing news! A phone call from my youngest brother, one of my sisters, not the one visiting today, is in a hospice in England dying of cancer! Prognosis of 3 weeks! She’s been ill for some time & didn’t tell anyone but, her husband & son! I’m still in shock but, know when it hits my BS will drop like a stone!
   When my mum was dying of cancer in Hong Kong June to July 2015, I had the distraction of taking my shift looking after her, with my other siblings. But, it hit really hard afterwards when I got back after her funeral in August 2015 & there were sudden drops in BS. I was SO ANGRY FOR SO LONG! I couldn’t do anything then & I can’t do anything now!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> A phone call from my youngest brother, one of my sisters, not the one visiting today, is in a hospice in England dying of cancer! Prognosis of 3 weeks!


So sorry to hear this sad news Lanny, my thoughts are with you and I'm sending you hugs xx


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal ham and garlic and herb Philadelphia sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - ham and mushroom omelette, charlotte potatoes, fine beans and a bar 85% moser roth
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 Allinson seedy bloomer toasted, pan fried mushrooms and 2 fried eggs, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Covent Garden skinny chicken & veg soup, mixed fruit, mullerlight yogurt, tea
Tea
T: Gammon steak, garden peas, chippy chips.
Glass of wine 
Coffee


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Had some very distressing news! A phone call from my youngest brother, one of my sisters, not the one visiting today, is in a hospice in England dying of cancer! Prognosis of 3 weeks! She’s been ill for some time & didn’t tell anyone but, her husband & son! I’m still in shock but, know when it hits my BS will drop like a stone!
> When my mum was dying of cancer in Hong Kong June to July 2015, I had the distraction of taking my shift looking after her, with my other siblings. But, it hit really hard afterwards when I got back after her funeral in August 2015 & there were sudden drops in BS. I was SO ANGRY FOR SO LONG! I couldn’t do anything then & I can’t do anything now!!!



Sorry to hear that, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> garden peas, chippy chips.
> Glass of wine
> Coffee



Did you think that nobody would notice if you wrote chippy chips very small?


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 30/4
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plums,
blueberries, hazelnuts {290 Cal / 38.0g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sliced), scrambled egg, ham,
mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {324 Cal / 27.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
.....................................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {94 Cal / 17.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus, figs {231 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {168 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

.....................................2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Chocolate cake (small piece, hot from the oven) {104 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}
_
BG (6pm) 4.6_
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes (3 small), carrots, turnip,
cauliflower, green beans, redcurrant jelly {408 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
Dessert : Strawberries, raspberries, chocolate ice cream, pecans {188 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1958
Carbs 192.6g
Protein 109.8g
Fat 71.7g (Sat Fat 18.4g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Did you think that nobody would notice if you wrote chippy chips very small?


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
2 toast
Dinner
Ham & boiled egg sandwich with salad cream
Tea
Cheese egg black pudding on toast(so much better than olives and avocado,Vince_UK) 
Supper
100g natural yoghurt with a small banana and satsuma
1 nougat bar,


----------



## Vince_UK

@Lanny 
Lanny my thoughts are wth you and your family.
在我的想法


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B –
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – Out
Labour Day annual holiday here 3 days. Decided to visit a water town 2 hours drive from here. BIG mistake. Found a nice restaurant in Suzhou.
Eggplant, water spinach, egg and tomato, Pork stuffed eggroll with pak choi.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – Wholemeal bread experiment again.
2 Fried free range and 2 slices of whole meal, well butteres with a little HP Brown sauce.
Mid Evening –
½ bar Ritters Extra Fine Dark
About 2.0 litres of coffee.
Water with Lemon approx. 0.5l.
1x550ml Sprite Fiber +
End for today.


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge with nuts and berries

L - Home made leek and potato soup, small slice of wholemeal bread with cheese

D - Linda McCartney vegetarian sausages (a bit tasteless), mustard mash, cauliflower and broccoli. Banana

Packet of Hippeas
2 sticks of celery with peanut butter


----------



## Kaylz

10pm last night - 3 vanilla thin biscuits
Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with garlic & herb Philadelphia and a chicken breast fillet and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - chicken breast fillet marinated in chilli oil since last night , charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a mushroom and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water during the day xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> T - chicken breast fillet marinated in chilli oil since last night , charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a mushroom and a square Lindt 90%
> coffee
> 3 pints water during the day xx



Ooh!  breaking out into something different there, @Kaylz!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Ooh!  breaking out into something different there, @Kaylz!


I have it every week! haha!  xx


----------



## Lanny

Oops! thought it was the sprouts & mince you usually have?


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Oops! thought it was the sprouts & mince you usually have?


No that's tomorrow lol xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, beans, mushrooms, grilled tomatoes, 1 granary toast & tea
Tea
L: Heinz chicken & barley broth, sliced peaches, mullerlight yogurt, tea.
Tea
T: Salmon & smokey Spanish rice & grains, coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 1/5
_FBG (5.30am) - 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {301 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sliced), avocado, scrambled egg, ham,
tomatoes / Juice from one grapefruit {394 Cal / 24.1g Carbs}
.....................................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): _Eating out so quantities are estimated_
Tapas: Wood pigeon, truffle & parmesan bruschetta, king prawn & chorizo skewers,
venison carpaccio, garlic & lemon squid, broad bean hummus, polenta fries /
Prosecco (10 oz) {572 Cal / 26.2g Carbs}
Churros, chocolate sauce / Moscatel Dorado (3oz) {327 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}

_Stuffed full to bursting_

Dinner (6pm): Moussaka_ [leftovers, from the freezer]_ {389 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
........................................4 mile walk
Dessert : Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {126 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}


4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2167
Carbs 152.3g
Protein 116.0g
Fat 81.9g (Sat Fat 19.3g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

@Midnightrider you always eat so exotic! haha, the likes of us cant compete with you and Vince!  xx


----------



## Lanny

01/05/18 (1382.6cals)
11:30 (BS 9.4) got up. Didn’t want to get up earlier!
Breakfast 449.23cals 34.77g carbs 7 units Novorapid 28 Levemir & all other meds.
1 serving pork casserole 449.23cals 34.77g carbs
250ml bottled water
13:45 (BS 10.8)

14:45 slow cooking lamb casserole.

Recipe for lamb casserole 6 servings 1573cals 50.35g carbs
2 packs 600g diced lamb asda 1128cals 0g carbs
2 packs 600g mushrooms closed cup tesco 48cals 1.8g carbs
0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
4 oxo lamb 72cals 12.8g carbs
2tsp mix herbs schwartz no info
water eyeballed to half way up the ingredients
Slowed cooked. Will serve with potatoes separately.

15:03 (BS 9.4) Lunch 492.7cals 36.875g carbs
1 beef grill birds eye 172cals 4.2g carbs
3 haddock fingers birds eye 184.8cals 17.64g carbs
125g steam asparagus tesco 36.5cals 2.5g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
15:30 3 units Novorapid.

19:38 Dinner (BS 6.0) 440.67cals 47.54g carbs
1 serving lamb casserole 262.17cals 8.39g carbs
150g steam baby new potatoes 115.5cals 24.15g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
MUCH better control of carbs & cals with separate potatoes!

21:05 3 units Novorapid. Completely forgot to do this earlier. Only remembered when I looked at my Timesulin cap & saw it was just over 5.5 hours sine I last injected at 15:30. I was in such a hurry to dish up the lamb casserole: assailed by the delicious aroma! Will not test now as I know it’ll be high. I’m not unduly worried as the insulin will eventually do its thing: the night I ate out without insulin! Will be going to bed soon!

Edited to add:- obviously still not quite myself today! That twice I forgot to inject before meals today!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Well brunch actually.
100% beef burger, fried free range, chopped tinned toms, fried mushrooms and 1 slice fried wholemeal bread.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – Out
Omelette with chives, water spinach with garlic, roast pork, omelette stuffed with minced pork served with asparagus lettuce and black fungus.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – 
6 sesame crackers buttered with blue cheese, OLIVES and vine toms.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 0.5l.
Green Tea
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> Tuesday 1/5
> _FBG (5.30am) - 3.9_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
> blackberries, walnuts {301 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
> .....................................2 mile walk
> .....................................5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sliced), avocado, scrambled egg, ham,
> tomatoes / Juice from one grapefruit {394 Cal / 24.1g Carbs}
> .....................................5 km on rowing machine
> 
> Lunch (12pm): _Eating out so quantities are estimated_
> Tapas: Wood pigeon, truffle & parmesan bruschetta, king prawn & chorizo skewers,
> venison carpaccio, garlic & lemon squid, broad bean hummus, polenta fries /
> Prosecco (10 oz) {572 Cal / 26.2g Carbs}
> Churros, chocolate sauce / Moscatel Dorado (3oz) {327 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
> 
> _Stuffed full to bursting_
> 
> Dinner (6pm): Moussaka_ [leftovers, from the freezer]_ {389 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
> ........................................4 mile walk
> Dessert : Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {126 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}
> 
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 2167
> Carbs 152.3g
> Protein 116.0g
> Fat 81.9g (Sat Fat 19.3g / Trans fat 0.9g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


@Midnightrider 
Simply love your menus. Venision Carpaccio Fabulous.


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
Porridge with maple and pecan
Dinner
1 slice of high protein bread,1 slice of ham
Tea
Brown rice chicken peppers mushrooms spring onion 
Snack
Walls romantica (ice cream cake bootyfull )


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Midnightrider you always eat so exotic! haha, the likes of us cant compete with you and Vince!  xx


Vince could truthfully devour a plate of mince and tatties


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge with nuts and berries

L - Linda McCartney vegetarian Mozzarella quarter pounder in a wholemeal sandwich thin with salad

D - Chicken salad with whole wheat pasta in a Dolmia stir in Carbonara sauce

2 Jaffa cakes
A few Sea Salt Hummus Chips - other half finished the packet to take temptation away


----------



## CathyB

Breakfast: 2 burgen toast with a little reduced sugar jam
Lunch: cheese & tomato omelette 
Dinner: steak, salad and coleslaw


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a coffee.
L. 4 Ryvita’s 2 had some chees on, an apple some watermelon and sparkling water.
D. Smoked venison , a few small new potatoes, sprouts and a Coke Zero.
Before bed a slice of bread and butter to prevent a hypo.
Water through the day.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 poached eggs on pumpkin & sunflower seed bread toasted, water.
Tea
L: Lunch tongue butty on same bread as above, berries, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: G&T, lemon & garlic chicken tray bake with red onion, red pepper & cherry tomatoes, with new potatoes
2 glasses red wine


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> G&T,


Love how you've mentioned this first! Was this while it was all cooking!? lol  x


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Love how you've mentioned this first! Was this while it was all cooking!? lol  x


You guessed it .  It helps with the flavour


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 2/5
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Snack (5am): Banana {70 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}
.....................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {322 Cal / 40.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {73 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, toasted walnut bread, hummus {317 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {156 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Plums {51 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
.....................................4 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew {389 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
Dessert : Mango, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit {123 Cal / 17.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1583
Carbs 172.9g
Protein 92.3g
Fat 46.8g (Sat Fat 11.3g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Kaylz said:


> @Midnightrider you always eat so exotic! haha, the likes of us cant compete with you and Vince!  xx


Can't claim responsibility for lunch as we were eating out at a Tapas place, lots of nice little morsels. I got a few ideas though, there are some pigeon breasts in the freezer and someone bought me a small bottle of truffle oil for xmas!


----------



## Lanny

02/04/18 (2249.02cals) diet & weight loss went out the window! Will try to do better tomorrow!

Couldn’t sleep until past 04:30. Kept thinking about my sister & the grief made me hungry! Kept eating & injected twice four hours apart: 3 units & 4 units Novorapid: 00:00 & 04:00?

What I ate 1147.34cals 75.98g carbs

00:00 1 cinnamon square fibre one 87cals 12g carbs
4x25g smokey bacon crisps tayto 536cals 47.2g carbs

04:00 1 serving lamb casserole 262.17cals 8.39g carbs
1 serving lamb casserole 262.17cals 8.39g carbs
Lots of bottled water

I’ve been through nights like this before after losing mum!

12:00 (BS 12.0) woke up! Not hungry but, know BS will continue rising so, ate an oatcake!
Breakfast 7 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds. Will try to exercise later? If not will add an extra unit of Levemir later!
1 oatcake nairns 36cals 4.35g carbs
14:00 (BS 8.3)

15:20 (BS 5.6) Lunch 634.03cals 69.525g carbs
100g microchips mccains 173cals 26g carbs
25g candian vintage cheese 104cals 0.025g carbs
 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
15:45 3 units Novorapid. Lunch was a wee bit early: less than 4 hours after breakfast!
18:05 (BS 7.2)

19:53 Dinner (BS 7.3) 431 .65cals 30.33g carbs 3 units Novorapid & 1 unit Levemir.
1 serving lamb casserole 262.17cals 8.39g carbs
1 miss molly’s choc ice 72.88cals 8.94g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs 
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs
1 salted caramel square fibre one 87cals 11.8g carbs
21:53 (BS 8.6)

Didn’t exercise today after all so, increased the Levemir. Will try not to eat too much tonight! If I can’t sleep I will try to remember @Bloden  advice on the thread “Overcoming Overeating”: FEEL the emotion & not EAT it!


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> 10pm last night - 3 vanilla thin biscuits
> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> coffee
> D - wholemeal sandwich with garlic & herb Philadelphia and a chicken breast fillet and a salted caramel protein bar
> coffee
> T - chicken breast fillet marinated in chilli oil since last night , charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a mushroom and a square Lindt 90%
> coffee
> 3 pints water during the day xx


Good on ya Kaylz,like to see coffee on the list,xx


----------



## Heath o

Today's
Breakfast
10 am Omelette with cheese ham mushroom
Dinner 
12pm 2slices home made whole meal bread
Snack 
2pm 1slice of homemade fruit bread
Tea
22:35  125g natural yoghurt,1 tangerine


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> You guessed it .  It helps with the flavour


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
‘ala’ Ditto with Soya milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Back to the factory lunch
Not one of the best offerings. 
Fish (420% bones or so it seemed), cabbage and boiled pigskin (to be avoided at all cost), Potatoes ( avoided) so my lunch basically consisted of a hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – 
Just couldn’t be bothered to cook owt
So I halved an AVOCADO and filled each half with mayo and OLIVES, added some blue cheese and vine toms.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
2sq Cachet 85% choccy
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml Bottle Coke Zero
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> ‘ala’ Ditto with Soya milk
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Back to the factory lunch
> Not one of the best offerings.
> Fish (420% bones or so it seemed), cabbage and boiled pigskin (to be avoided at all cost), Potatoes ( avoided) so my lunch basically consisted of a hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
> Mid Afternoon -
> Nowt
> D –
> Just couldn’t be bothered to cook owt
> So I halved an AVOCADO and filled each half with mayo and OLIVES, added some blue cheese and vine toms.
> Strawberries and whipped cream.
> 2sq Cachet 85% choccy
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 0.5l.
> 1x500ml Bottle Coke Zero
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 8398


Doesn't sound quite as appealing as some other days


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> Doesn't sound quite as appealing as some other days


That is an understatement lol

Todays was much better


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L- Small Chicago Town Pizza with large plate of salad

D - Coop Main Meal Deal - Hunters Chicken, Root Mash and Green Vegetable Medley. Banana

2  Jaffa cakes
4 Jacobs Savour Cheese Thins


----------



## scousebird

Tonight 
Tea x 2
B: Avocado & 2 poached eggs on pumpkin & sunflower seed bread, NAS chocolate milkshake
Tea
L: Lunch tongue & tomato butty on the same bread, berries & muller Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Tesco Finest bourbon pulled beef & cheese mash, small glass of red wine.


----------



## Lanny

03/05/18 (1240.85cals+?) weight 73.6kilos relieved that there wasn’t as great an impact despite my overeating the other night! The weight loss fairy is being kind to me! 

11:05 (BS 9.1) woke up got distracted catching up on here & forgot to inject! 

12:00 Breakfast 580.63cals 55.725g carbs 7 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
100g microchips mccains 173cals 26g carbs
25g candian vintage cheese 104cals 0.025g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs

Slow cooking chicken casserole 6 servings 1468.3cals 54.3g carbs
600g chicken thighs tesco 968.4cals 0g carbs
300g large flat mushrooms tesco 15.5cals 0.4g carbs
150g large portobello mushrooms tesco 10.6cals 0.45g carbs
0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
6 oxo chicken 108cals 9g carbs
water eyeballed to half way up the ingredients.
1tbsp 30g oyster sauce lee kum kee premium 40.8cals 8.7g carbs
   Ran out of mixed herbs! Gave away what’s left of the last lot to sister, & brother in law, when they were here: just got back from London & no grocery’s in the house yet! The potatoes were a bit of a problem for me!
   Waited until the end to add oyster sauce: was missing something without the herbs! A teeny bit more sugar but, not much spread across 6 portions! Will serve with separate potatoes!

13:55 (BS 11.1)

16:06 (BS 6.9) Lunch 461.72cals 56.25g carbs
1 serving chicken casserole 244.72cals 9.05g carbs
200g steam baby potatoes 154cals 32.2g carbs
150ml craberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
16:26 3 units Novorapid forgot earlier! Timesulin cap is SO useful for those did I/didn’t I moments!

17:46 After Lunch Dessert (BS 11.2) 89cals 7g carbs 
1 salted caramel chocolate cup asda es 89cals 7g carbs

   Not unduly worried as it’s only 1 hour & 20 minutes after injecting! If/when BS is a bit high at dinner I’ll add another unit or 2?
   From past experience, have learnt it’s better to wait for insulin doses to pass out of the system, 4 hours, before adding corrections to prevent dose stacking & sudden hypos that can result from that!
   Was moving the chocolate cups out of a larger tupperware box, into individual smaller ones, as I needed it for my casserole portions! Cracked one into pieces & decided to eat it!   I can’t refreeze the little pieces right?  with a whistle!

19:30 (BS 9.4) Dinner 109.5cals 11.3g carbs +? 2 units Novorapid. Erring on the side of caution! Can add extra Novorapid later?
600ml chicken mushroom soup no idea: water left from casserole
splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs
1 chocolate brownie fibre one 87cals 11.3g carbs

22:03 (BS 7.8) I’m happy with that: good instinct!


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> ‘ala’ Ditto with Soya milk
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Back to the factory lunch
> Not one of the best offerings.
> Fish (420% bones or so it seemed), cabbage and boiled pigskin (to be avoided at all cost), Potatoes ( avoided) so my lunch basically consisted of a hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
> Mid Afternoon -
> Nowt
> D –
> Just couldn’t be bothered to cook owt
> So I halved an AVOCADO and filled each half with mayo and OLIVES, added some blue cheese and vine toms.
> Strawberries and whipped cream.
> 2sq Cachet 85% choccy
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 0.5l.
> 1x500ml Bottle Coke Zero
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 8398


Well vince that's the worst menu I have ever seen you post,put your foot down with em,that's the first time I've seen those two ingredients look appealing,lol


----------



## Heath o

Today
Breakfast-porridge
Dinner- ham sandwich 
Tea- chicken &veg
Snack- scone


----------



## Heath o

Lanny said:


> 03/05/18 (1240.85cals+?) weight 73.6kilos relieved that there wasn’t as great an impact despite my overeating the other night! The weight loss fairy is being kind to me!
> 
> 11:05 (BS 9.1) woke up got distracted catching up on here & forgot to inject!
> 
> 12:00 Breakfast 580.63cals 55.725g carbs 7 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
> 100g microchips mccains 173cals 26g carbs
> 25g candian vintage cheese 104cals 0.025g carbs
> 100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
> 1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
> 1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
> 1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
> 40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs
> 
> Slow cooking chicken casserole 6 servings 1468.3cals 54.3g carbs
> 600g chicken thighs tesco 968.4cals 0g carbs
> 300g large flat mushrooms tesco 15.5cals 0.4g carbs
> 150g large portobello mushrooms tesco 10.6cals 0.45g carbs
> 0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
> 6 oxo chicken 108cals 9g carbs
> water eyeballed to half way up the ingredients.
> 1tbsp 30g oyster sauce lee kum kee premium 40.8cals 8.7g carbs
> Ran out of mixed herbs! Gave away what’s left of the last lot to sister, & brother in law, when they were here: just got back from London & no grocery’s in the house yet! The potatoes were a bit of a problem for me!
> Waited until the end to add oyster sauce: was missing something without the herbs! A teeny bit more sugar but, not much spread across 6 portions! Will serve with separate potatoes!
> 
> 13:55 (BS 11.1)
> 
> 16:06 (BS 6.9) Lunch 461.72cals 56.25g carbs
> 1 serving chicken casserole 244.72cals 9.05g carbs
> 200g steam baby potatoes 154cals 32.2g carbs
> 150ml craberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
> 16:26 3 units Novorapid forgot earlier! Timesulin cap is SO useful for those did I/didn’t I moments!
> 
> 17:46 After Lunch Dessert (BS 11.2) 89cals 7g carbs
> 1 salted caramel chocolate cup asda es 89cals 7g carbs
> 
> Not unduly worried as it’s only 1 hour & 20 minutes after injecting! If/when BS is a bit high at dinner I’ll add another unit or 2?
> From past experience, have learnt it’s better to wait for insulin doses to pass out of the system, 4 hours, before adding corrections to prevent dose stacking & sudden hypos that can result from that!
> Was moving the chocolate cups out of a larger tupperware box, into individual smaller ones, as I needed it for my casserole portions! Cracked one into pieces & decided to eat it!   I can’t refreeze the little pieces right?  with a whistle!
> 
> 19:30 (BS 9.4) Dinner 109.5cals 11.3g carbs +? 2 units Novorapid. Erring on the side of caution! Can add extra Novorapid later?
> 600ml chicken mushroom soup no idea: water left from casserole
> splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs
> 1 chocolate brownie fibre one 87cals 11.3g carbs
> 
> 22:03 (BS 7.8) I’m happy with that: good instinct!


The fairy are working hard this week Lanny,x


----------



## Heath o

Lanny said:


> 03/05/18 (1240.85cals+?) weight 73.6kilos relieved that there wasn’t as great an impact despite my overeating the other night! The weight loss fairy is being kind to me!
> 
> 11:05 (BS 9.1) woke up got distracted catching up on here & forgot to inject!
> 
> 12:00 Breakfast 580.63cals 55.725g carbs 7 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
> 100g microchips mccains 173cals 26g carbs
> 25g candian vintage cheese 104cals 0.025g carbs
> 100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
> 1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
> 1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
> 1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
> 40ml longlife almond milk 9.6cals 1.2g carbs
> 
> Slow cooking chicken casserole 6 servings 1468.3cals 54.3g carbs
> 600g chicken thighs tesco 968.4cals 0g carbs
> 300g large flat mushrooms tesco 15.5cals 0.4g carbs
> 150g large portobello mushrooms tesco 10.6cals 0.45g carbs
> 0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
> 6 oxo chicken 108cals 9g carbs
> water eyeballed to half way up the ingredients.
> 1tbsp 30g oyster sauce lee kum kee premium 40.8cals 8.7g carbs
> Ran out of mixed herbs! Gave away what’s left of the last lot to sister, & brother in law, when they were here: just got back from London & no grocery’s in the house yet! The potatoes were a bit of a problem for me!
> Waited until the end to add oyster sauce: was missing something without the herbs! A teeny bit more sugar but, not much spread across 6 portions! Will serve with separate potatoes!
> 
> 13:55 (BS 11.1)
> 
> 16:06 (BS 6.9) Lunch 461.72cals 56.25g carbs
> 1 serving chicken casserole 244.72cals 9.05g carbs
> 200g steam baby potatoes 154cals 32.2g carbs
> 150ml craberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
> 16:26 3 units Novorapid forgot earlier! Timesulin cap is SO useful for those did I/didn’t I moments!
> 
> 17:46 After Lunch Dessert (BS 11.2) 89cals 7g carbs
> 1 salted caramel chocolate cup asda es 89cals 7g carbs
> 
> Not unduly worried as it’s only 1 hour & 20 minutes after injecting! If/when BS is a bit high at dinner I’ll add another unit or 2?
> From past experience, have learnt it’s better to wait for insulin doses to pass out of the system, 4 hours, before adding corrections to prevent dose stacking & sudden hypos that can result from that!
> Was moving the chocolate cups out of a larger tupperware box, into individual smaller ones, as I needed it for my casserole portions! Cracked one into pieces & decided to eat it!   I can’t refreeze the little pieces right?  with a whistle!
> 
> 19:30 (BS 9.4) Dinner 109.5cals 11.3g carbs +? 2 units Novorapid. Erring on the side of caution! Can add extra Novorapid later?
> 600ml chicken mushroom soup no idea: water left from casserole
> splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs
> 1 chocolate brownie fibre one 87cals 11.3g carbs
> 
> 22:03 (BS 7.8) I’m happy with that: good instinct!


The fairy are working hard this week Lanny,x


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B –
Half a very large banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory lunch
Much better than yesterdays
Spicy meatballs, green beans, mushrooms with carrot and peppers, pork with asparagus lettuce and black fungus.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D –
Spicy coated Actifry cooked diced chicken breast. Was going to have butter sautéed mushrooms but they had gone bad, had to be chucked so I only had chopped tinned toms with a little Plea and Perrins added.
Strawberries and whipped cream.
4sq Cachet 85% choccy
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 0.5l.
1x500ml bottle Sprite Fiber+
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## scousebird

We're off in the motorhome for the weekend, looks like we're going to have cracking weather down here.  "See" you all next week.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> We're off in the motorhome for the weekend, looks like we're going to have cracking weather down here.  "See" you all next week.


Have fun Scouser


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Have fun Scouser


Thanks


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> We're off in the motorhome for the weekend, looks like we're going to have cracking weather down here.  "See" you all next week.


Hav3 @ lovely time.
It’s supposed to be nice here too I do hope they are right.


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> Hav3 @ lovely time.
> It’s supposed to be nice here too I do hope they are right.


thanks


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeat toast with Brussels pate and a large coffee
S. A couple of strawberries.
L.  Cheese, Apple,  a mall amount of watermelon and glass of sparkling water
D. Fish pie , peas and a Coke Zero
Before bed. Coffee and two gingernuts.
Water through t,he day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 3/5
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, blueberries, pecans {301 Cal / 35.6g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), scrambled egg, avocado,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one grapefruit {296 Cal / 22.7g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
.....................................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Spanish fish stew_ [leftovers]_ {349 Cal / 33.1g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, macadamias {162 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Vegetable soup_ [small portion]_ {80 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
_
BG (6pm) Forgot to measure_
Dinner (6pm): Tarragon chicken, celeriac mash, carrots, turnip,
green beans, redcurrant jelly {438 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
Dessert : Rhubarb, custard & pistachio tart {177 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}
...............................3 mile walk
_BG (8.30pm) 4.3 (very happy with this)_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1935
Carbs 193.6g
Protein 119.6g
Fat 63.0g (Sat Fat 15.3g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice low carb toast with home made berry jam
L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie on Burgen
S: Fulfil mint flavoured protein bar
D: (Newbies look away now) Duck spring rolls (about 6) followed by whole rack of barbecue ribs, roasted med veg & potato wedges
Pud: Chocolate pudding & cream.


----------



## Heath o

scousebird said:


> We're off in the motorhome for the weekend, looks like we're going to have cracking weather down here.  "See" you all next week.


Do you want 5 stowaways lol,x


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L - 2 poached eggs on a bed of spinach with a small slice of wholemeal toast

D - Chicken and mushroom curry (made with Spice Tailor Punjabi tomato curry kit) served on multi greens rice

2 Jaffa cakes
small packet Nairns cheese snackers


----------



## Lanny

04/05/18 (1705.4cals) yikes! Hadn’t realised it was that much! The extra sandwich for dinner after exercise!

Couldn’t sleep!

Before 04:00 Breakfast forgot to test 608cals 77.625g carbs 
200g microchips mccains 346cals 52g carbs
25g candian vintage cheese 104cals 0.025g carbs
200g baked beans heinz 158cals 25.6g carbs
bottled water
04:05 4 units Novorapid almost forgot: Timesulin cap!
Slept straight after.

13:07 Lunch (BS 12.1) 492.8cals 47.84g carbs 8 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
1 beef grill birds eye 172cals 4.2g carbs
3 haddock fingers birds eye 184.8cals 17.64g carbs
135g steam veg birds eye sun. mix 73cals 11g carbs
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
15:09 (BS 12.8)

I walked 3500 steps to pick up test strips at chemist! Seriously flagging in the heat 0.75 of the way there so, took taxi back! Yay! The whole town is blooming with Cherry Blossoms! The best display since 2010! Snapped a few pics & posted on the waking thread! I feel SO much better & happier after my walk! Spirits are lifted before I face the nighttime hours again!

17:03 (BS 8.6) 14:30mins & secs. on the trampoline! Recovered in 7 minutes. Calves are still aching but, less!

18:00 Dinner (BS 7.7) 604.6cals 53.91g carbs 3units Novorapid.
3 ham sandwiches 581.4cals 51.51g carbs
1 cup tea twinings everyday 0cals 0g carbs
1 cup tea twinings honey camomile 4cals 0g carbs
80ml longlife almond milk 19.2cals 2.4g carbs
20:00 (BS 9.7)


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Half a very large banana
Mid Morning –
Well, Went to a very boring meeting at a Taiwanese company and the conference table was loaded with goodies. When I say boring I mean mind numbing, technical jargon and in mandarin. So, out of boredom Vince got carried away and had 11 mini Snickers bars and 3 mini dark Dove choc bars. 
Tested about 1hour 15 mins after which was also my pre-lunch test and got a 10.7 on the Richter Scale lol. That doesn’t surprise me at all.
Tested 2 hours post lunch and blow me it was 5.0.
Tested again different hand and that gave me a 5.1.
Totally stunned me.
L – 
Factory lunch
Hang Shao Rou, egg and tomatoes, bean sprouts, courgettes and chillies.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – 
Some Blue cheese ad vine toms when arrived home
Striploin steak with sautéed Chestnut mushrooms ad chopped toms and 2 fried free range.
Raspberries and whipped cream.
2sq Cachet 85% choccy
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 0.5l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Vince, that made me laugh! The image of you stuffing your face from boredom with snickers! 

The diabetes fairy can be very contrary & defies logic at times!

I think your pancreas panicked at all the snickers & pumped out all the insulin it could!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ah! Vince, that made me laugh! The image of you stuffing your face from boredom with snickers!
> 
> The diabetes fairy can be very contrary & defies logic at times!
> 
> I think your pancreas panicked at all the snickers & pumped out all the insulin it could!


Ressuring to know my pancreas is still working I guess lol.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Hummus on Celery & a slice of salami (there were 2 left in the pack, dogs had one & I had the other.... They miss their empanadas....)
D - Tri-Tip coated in butter & fried (Air), leeks & bacon bits sauted in Butter & bacon fat washed down with a couple of glasses of Merlot.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 small slices of low carb toast & home made jam
L: Tuna salad
D: Souvlaki, Greek salad, 3 small Dolmades & Tzatziki
Pud: Choccy cheesecake (home made)


----------



## Katieb

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 2 small slices of low carb toast & home made jam
> L: Tuna salad
> D: Souvlaki, Greek salad, 3 small Dolmades & Tzatziki
> Pud: Choccy cheesecake (home made)



Love the sound of the Greek meal! Must give that a go!


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread  with the last of the  Brussels pate and a large coffee .
L.  Cheese , apple and sparkling water
D . Not hungry.
S. Cheese @nd onion sarnie and coffee.

Then later on to my utter shame, I gave in to an attack of the munchies and one pack of yummy salted and roasted Macadamia nuts annnnnd a chunky peanut butter kit Kat disappeared into my tum.  Thankfully I managed to resist the cheese and onion quiche that was trilling to me from the fridge.


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> Half a very large banana
> Mid Morning –
> Well, Went to a very boring meeting at a Taiwanese company and the conference table was loaded with goodies. When I say boring I mean mind numbing, technical jargon and in mandarin. So, out of boredom Vince got carried away and had 11 mini Snickers bars and 3 mini dark Dove choc bars.
> Tested about 1hour 15 mins after which was also my pre-lunch test and got a 10.7 on the Richter Scale lol. That doesn’t surprise me at all.
> Tested 2 hours post lunch and blow me it was 5.0.
> Tested again different hand and that gave me a 5.1.
> Totally stunned me.
> L –
> Factory lunch
> Hang Shao Rou, egg and tomatoes, bean sprouts, courgettes and chillies.
> Mid Afternoon -
> Nowt
> D –
> Some Blue cheese ad vine toms when arrived home
> Striploin steak with sautéed Chestnut mushrooms ad chopped toms and 2 fried free range.
> Raspberries and whipped cream.
> 2sq Cachet 85% choccy
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Water approx. 0.5l.
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> View attachment 8421View attachment 8422View attachment 8423View attachment 8424


Ha ha amazing what a bit of boredom can do!,  Katie


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Ha ha amazing what a bit of boredom can do!,  Katie


 Too true lol


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 4/5
_ FBG (5.30am) - Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, hazelnuts {283 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), hummus, mackerel /
Tangerine_ [prevents kipper burp]_ {268 Cal / 17.1g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {69 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
.....................................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {80 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, toasted walnut bread, hummus {274 Cal / 18.9g Carbs}
Raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {148 Cal / 8.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Mini Magnum _[less one bite] _{144 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Salmon fish cake, fries, peas, samphire {356 Cal / 38.2g Carbs}
Dessert : Blackberries, redcurrants {82 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1785
Carbs 183.2g
Protein 92.8g
Fat 62.9g (Sat Fat 16.7g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
Omelette with cheese
Dinner
2 slices of hovis low carb
Tea
200g new potatoes,100g chicken, 100g cauliflower, 100g broccoli
Supper
125g natural yoghurt 1 banana
Total cals 820 .     88.4 carbs
Exercise
2 mile bike ride
Gym
4000m rowing machine
15 km exercise bike( half uphill)
10 mins cross trainer
Weight machines 
1 mile with dogs
House work during day


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, nuts and berries

L - Prawn sandwich on wholemeal bread. 2 hardboiled eggs with mustard mayo

D - Small serving of lasagne with a large salad
      Slither of Mint Vienetta

Banana
4 Jacobs Savour Cheese Thins


----------



## HOBIE

Squid for dinner, Porridge for Breakie today.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Camembert de Campagne cheese with vine toms and Pimento stuffed OLIVES.
Mid Morning –
4 sq Cachet 90%
L – 
Tuna mixed with homemade egg mayo a little Lea and Perrins and Olive oil, OLIVES and silverskin onions, an AVOCADO, 3 vine toms and a some blue cheese.
Mid Afternoon -
Blackberries and whipped cream.
D – 
Yasmines Steak House
400gr ribeye with a side salad and Portobello mushrooms with garlic.
A few glasses of Barolo
3 Sambuca and a nice Macanudo Havana handmade cigar courtesy of Yasmines owner.
I like this low carbing 
Tough life.
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water approx. 0.5l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> B –
> Camembert de Campagne cheese



Ooh! Sounds very extravagant!  Never heard of this cheese!


----------



## Lanny

05/05/18 (1430.37cals)
11:10 Breakfast (BS 10.5) 519.62cals 23.494g carbs 7 units Novorapid.
2 servings pancetta & sweetcorn soup 519.62cals 23.494g

Recipe for pancetta & sweetcorn soup 519.62cals 23.494g
65g unsmoked pancetta tesco 210.6cals 0.13g carbs
198g tinned sweetcorn green giant 152.46cals 23.364g carbs
2 eggs 134.06cals 0g carbs
800ml water (2 servings or 3 rice bowls)
splash 0.5tsp sesame oil toasted tesco 22.5cals 0g carbs

13:06 (BS 9.8)

14:42 Lunch (BS 8.9) 426.44cals 46.98g carbs 5 units Novorapid (+2 for curry as I usually have it for dinner when least insulin resistant) 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
1 bag of veg. rice birds eye 208cals 39g carbs
1 beef grill birds eye 172cals 4.2g carbs
54g 2tbsp con. curry paste tasty foods 46.44cals 3.78g carbs
10tbsp water

17:06 (BS 10.6)

20:21 Dinner (BS 9.6) 484.31cals 13.125g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
130g steam salmon fillet tesco 271.96cals 0g carbs
85g steam asparagus asda es 24.65cals 1.19g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carbs
150ml shloer celebration pink fizz 34.5cals 8.1g carbs
20g 2 squares lindt 85% chocolate 116.8cals 3.8g carbs

Oops! Didn’t realise there’s sweeteners in shloer celebration got 2 bottles & will not buy any more when I finish them! Haven’t had it since christmas & thought it didn’t taste the same: drat that sugar tax! Chocolate tasted VERY bitter but, grew to like it a lot! 

22:15 (BS 8.7)


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ooh! Sounds very extravagant!  Never heard of this cheese!


A very mild soft Cheese Lanny.


----------



## Lanny

Can you taste the champagne in it?


----------



## Vince_UK

@Lanny
No, not really.
http://www.lactalis-international.c...rroir-small-camembert-50-fdm-tin-125gx48.html
I also buy the normal Camembert and also wonderful blue cheese which I am seriously addicted to lol
It is all imported here of course and expensive.


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! Yum!  I’ll keep an eye out for it in the shops! Thanks Vince! Will never acquire a taste for mouldy cheese though: going too far!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Ooh! Yum!  I’ll keep an eye out for it in the shops! Thanks Vince! Will never acquire a taste for mouldy cheese though: going too far!


I'm with you on the mouldy cheese Lanny!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I'm with you on the mouldy cheese Lanny!  xx


Blue cheese with OLIVES and AVOCADO.
Ambrosia, food of the  Gods.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. Half a cheese and onion sarnie, an apple and sparkling water. 
D. Sweet and sour chicken wilt a little rice and a Coke Zero. 
Water through the day n


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & cheese omelette
L: Beer & cider (lots!) and a frozen berry fat bomb
D: Barbecue!  Including sausages, home made spicy burgers, pork belly marinated in 'deep south' rub & lamb cutlets plus potato salad & Tzatziki.
Pud: 1 slice choccy cheesecake


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
coffee
T - mince and mushrooms in oxo, steamed sprouts, boiled charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Lanny

06/05/18 (1341.35cals)
07:33 (BS 9.9) Breakfast 366.72cals 27.93g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
100g smoked salmon tesco 159.22cals 2.83g carbs
1 poached egg 79cals 0g carbs
2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 94cals 17g carbs
150ml shloer celebration pink fizz 34.5cals 8.1g carbs
09:23 (BS 10.5)

12:35 trampoline 17:30 mins & secs. First beads of sweat on forehead: too tired to fast before! Recovered in 5/6 mins.

13:15 (BS 9.1) Lunch 637.1cals 38.955g carbs 3 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
1 beef grill birds eye 172cals 4.2g carbs
85g steam asparagus asda es 24.65cals 1.19g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carbs
1 serving lamb casserole 262.17cals 8.39g carbs
300ml shloer celebration pink fizz 69cals 16.2g carbs
1 miss molly’s choc ice 72.88cals 8.94g carbs

15:10 (BS 11.9)

18:03 (BS 8.9) Dinner 337.53cals 22.7g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
250ml unsweetened almond milk 33.5cals 0g carbs
1 raspberry chocolate cup asda es 89cals 7g carbs

20:30 (BS 7.8)


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 5/5
_ FBG (5.30am) - 4.6 (poor nights sleep)_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, ham, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {378 Cal / 25.1g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
.....................................12 mile walk

Snack (12pm): Peach {29 Cal / 6.0g Carbs}

Lunch (1pm): _[café during walk] _Crustless salmon quiche, baked beans {365 Cal / 26.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Two plums {37 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}

_FBG (6pm) 4.5_
Dinner (6pm): _Barbeque_
King prawn, tuna & chilli skewers / Harissa rack of lamb, salad, melon,
flatbreads, tzaziki, hummus {325 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
Dessert : Malaga ice cream {182 Cal / 25.9g Carbs}
Wine: Zinfandel (12oz) {300 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1922
Carbs 144.9g
Protein 87.5g
Fat 57.1g (Sat Fat 22.8g / Trans fat 0.8g)

Sunday 6/5
_FBG (6am) 3.9_

Breakfast 1 (6am): Weetabix (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blueberries {187 Cal / 29.8g Carbs}
.....................................3 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled duck egg, smoked salmon,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {280 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chicken & avocado salad, hummus, ryvita {258 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {169 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
.......................................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Fish & chips_ [take away, whole fish with half of batter removed, 
portion of chipsshared between 3 people]_ {425 Cal / 39.5g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, nectarine, yoghurt, almonds {138 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2012
Carbs 183.0g
Protein 126.1g
Fat 75.1g (Sat Fat 16.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Forgot the beans for dinner
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
Total 1420.35cals


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> @Lanny
> No, not really.
> http://www.lactalis-international.c...rroir-small-camembert-50-fdm-tin-125gx48.html
> I also buy the normal Camembert and also wonderful blue cheese which I am seriously addicted to lol
> It is all imported here of course and expensive.
> View attachment 8438 View attachment 8439 View attachment 8440 View attachment 8441


You are making me hungry.


----------



## Lanny

Whoa! @Midnightrider, I was getting worried by how little you ate on Saturday & was releived to see you eat a bigger dinner!

Fish & chips takeaway today!  Yum! Can’t haven’t tried eating that yet since my healed fatty liver! Might give it a go & see if I can handle the fat!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Bacon and eggs.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Yasmines
Beef Tartar with 3 very thin slices of French bread, smoked salmon and feta cheese.
Mid Afternoon -
5 sq Lindt 78%
D – Xinjiang cuisine.
Lamb skewers, roast fish, mutton soup, spinach and omelette with black fungus, sliced venison, stir fried Dragon peppers and stewed brisket.
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
Getting very hot and humid here now.

End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Whoa! @Midnightrider, I was getting worried by how little you ate on Saturday & was releived to see you eat a bigger dinner!
> 
> Fish & chips takeaway today!  Yum! Can’t haven’t tried eating that yet since my healed fatty liver! Might give it a go & see if I can handle the fat!



The fish itself is fine. I only eat half the batter on the fish, and one portion of chips was shared between three of us. This makes it a just about okay, still indulgent but not totally OTT. I was drinking and chatting with friends on Saturday night so didn't get chance to post.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Midnightrider said:


> Saturday 5/5
> _ FBG (5.30am) - 4.6 (poor nights sleep)_
> Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, ham, mushrooms,
> tomatoes / Juice from one orange {378 Cal / 25.1g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (10am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
> .....................................12 mile walk
> 
> Snack (12pm): Peach {29 Cal / 6.0g Carbs}
> 
> Lunch (1pm): _[café during walk] _Crustless salmon quiche, baked beans {365 Cal / 26.0g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (3pm): Two plums {37 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}
> 
> _FBG (6pm) 4.5_
> Dinner (6pm): _Barbeque_
> King prawn, tuna & chilli skewers / Harissa rack of lamb, salad, melon,
> flatbreads, tzaziki, hummus {325 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
> Dessert : Malaga ice cream {182 Cal / 25.9g Carbs}
> Wine: Zinfandel (12oz) {300 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1922
> Carbs 144.9g
> Protein 87.5g
> Fat 57.1g (Sat Fat 22.8g / Trans fat 0.8g)
> 
> Sunday 6/5
> _FBG (6am) 3.9_
> 
> Breakfast 1 (6am): Weetabix (made with almond milk), raspberries,
> blueberries {187 Cal / 29.8g Carbs}
> .....................................3 mile walk
> Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled duck egg, smoked salmon,
> tomatoes / Juice from one orange {280 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
> 
> Lunch (12pm): Chicken & avocado salad, hummus, ryvita {258 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
> Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {169 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (3pm): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
> .......................................3 mile walk
> 
> Dinner (6pm): Fish & chips_ [take away, whole fish with half of batter removed,
> portion of chipsshared between 3 people]_ {425 Cal / 39.5g Carbs}
> Dessert: Strawberries, nectarine, yoghurt, almonds {138 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 2012
> Carbs 183.0g
> Protein 126.1g
> Fat 75.1g (Sat Fat 16.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


With all the exercise you do, I get worn out just reading your posts!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast; 1 slice wholemeal toast scrambled egg and a grilled tomato Lunch; tandoori chicken salad 2 corn cakes and cottage cheese. Dinner; roast lamb 74g new potatoes cauliflower broccoli and carrots gravy and mint sauce( dried mint mixed with cider vinegar).snack 1 pear 4 watermelon fingers about 10 blackberries 1 bag of lentil curls.


----------



## Ljc

B. Was hungry, 3 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter a large coffee
L. Not hungry , sparkling water.
D. 2 fish fingers, 6 homestyle oven chips a spoonful of baked beans and a Coke Zero. 
S an apple.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Blue cheese with OLIVES and AVOCADO.
> Ambrosia, food of the  Gods.


With mouldy bread to match,B-)


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast. 2 toast, hovis low carb
Dinner none
Tea. Jacket potato with cheese an beans
Supper. Milk lolly,sml nougat bar


----------



## Lanny

06/05/18
22:30 (BS 5.8) after bath before bed. A wee bit lower than I like! Had 1tsp of normal, sugar in it, peanut butter: ran out of no sugarpb!
Correction Snack 30.5cals 0.735g carbs
1tsp smooth peanut butter sun pat 30.5cals 0.735g carbs

07/05/18 (970.53cals) weight 75.6kilos. My leg muscles are beginning to come back! They all turned soft & flabby this year but, they’re now starting to firm up a bit!

10:54 (BS 10.1) maybe shouldn’t have had the pb? 8 units Novorapid 28 units Levemir & all other meds.
11:10 Breakfast 485cals 56.79g carbs
1 serving lamb casserole 262.17cals 8.39g carbs
200g steam baby new potatoes 154cals 32.2g carbs
300ml shloer celebration pink fizz 69cals 16.2g carbs
13:06 (BS 12.6)

14:40 30mins on the trampoline. The last 2 minutes, before winding down & stretches, was very intense & I almost gave up! Recovered my breath in an AMAZING 4 minutes!

15:35 Lunch (BS 10.4) 485.53cals 28.5g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
2 poached eggs 158cals 0g carbs
1 slice veg roll hulls 137cals 6.5g carbs
1 sausage baked cookstown 78.03cals 9.2g carbs
100g baked beans heinz 79cals 12.8g carbs
250ml unsweetened almond milk 33.5cals 0g carbs
17:32 (BS 8.4)

Too tired & going to bed early; exercise! Good night all!


----------



## scousebird

Hi all, I'm back.  Was fairly good over the weekend except for the slice of carrot cake I had with a latte on Saturday 

Back to it tomorrow.

Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Lanny

21:14 (BS 7.0) woke up.

21:40 Dinner 503.115cals 51.485g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
0.5 serving pork casserole 224.615cals 17.385g carbs
150ml shloer celebration pink fizz 34.5cals 8.1g carbs
1x100ml mint magnum 244cals 26g carbs

23:35 (BS 12.8) correction 2 units Novorapid for sleep/wake that I forgot to add earlier: panicked then remembered! Will get some more sleep as I woke from hunger!

Revised total 1420.35cals.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Not bad at all today.
Duck, boiled egg in soy sauce, stir fried asparagus lettuce with pork, stirfried cabbage with chillies.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – 
Sirloin steak with my Sauce Amigo, mushrooms sautéed in butter and some blue cheese.
Raspberries and whipped cream.
2 sq, and only 2 sq’s, Cachet 85%
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
0.5x500ml bottle Coke Zero
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Doing my pre-return shopping list this morning after I managed to get online
Found this special on at Morrisons.
Alpro Unsweetened Almond Milk
Asked a friend to order me some for when I get back.
£1
https://groceries.store.morrisons.com/products/search?q=Alpro Almond Unsweetened Milk


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 7/5
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_

Breakfast 1 (6am): Porridge (made with almond milk), nectarine,
raspberries, pecans {290 Cal / 34.4g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), fried egg yolks (2), mushrooms,
avocado, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {321 Cal / 23.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Tomato & red pepper soup, fries _[half portion, looked healthier
than the bread as was eating out] _{163 Cal / 24.7g Carbs}
Orange & lemon cake {208 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}

.......................................3 mile walk

_BG (5pm) 4.6_
Dinner (6pm): Roast guinea fowl, sweet potato wedges, salad (lettuce, tomato,
cucumber, figs), hummus {391 Cal / 32.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Plum, blackberries, blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {141 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1596
Carbs 162.8g
Protein 77.3g
Fat 61.2g (Sat Fat 12.9g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday
Breakfast 2 slices toast(hovis lower carb)
Dinner none
Tea 1slice of ham,1egg,1,tomatoes,2slices of cucumber,200g homemade potato salad
Supper 2 slices toast(burgen)
No snacks
Woke to 6.2


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast; 1 slice wholemeal toasted 2 slices ham fried egg                                                                                Lunch; leftover roast lamb cauliflower and broccoli 2 corn cakes.                                                                   Dinner(BBQ) half a burger half a sausage 1 herby turkey steak. Halloumi cheese 1 veg kebab( mushroom,red pepper and courgette) 50g wholewheat couscous.


----------



## Vince_UK

Look what Vince has just found purely by accident.
Made by Nestle so should be ok
They work out at 1.5gr carbs each 
One or Two should do much harm methinks.
Ice Cream.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Look what Vince has just found purely by accident.
> Made by Nestle so should be ok
> They work out at 1.5gr carbs each
> One or Two should do much harm methinks.
> Ice Cream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8467 View attachment 8468 View attachment 8470


You must have strong will power vince only one or two, now that's tormenting,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> You must have strong will power vince only one or two, now that's tormenting,lol


In a word YES lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> In a word YES lol


1.5 carbs could of had 5 to eat in 20 to take out,lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Look what Vince has just found purely by accident.
> Made by Nestle so should be ok
> They work out at 1.5gr carbs each
> One or Two should do much harm methinks.
> Ice Cream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8467 View attachment 8468 View attachment 8470


What are they? xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 8/5
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_

Breakfast 1 (6am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
blueberries, pecans {283 Cal / 36.5g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel /
Tangerine {255 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {71 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}
.....................................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Guinea fowl & vegetable broth {91 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {263 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds,
99% chocolate_ [5g grated]_ {155 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Nectarine {33 Cal / 6.8g Carbs}
.......................................3 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Chocolate ice cream {93 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Monkfish, new potatoes, roast squash, sweetcorn,
green beans {257 Cal / 30.7g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {147 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1733
Carbs 169.4g
Protein 98.7g
Fat 62.3g (Sat Fat 16.2g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 bacon & scrambled eggs, milky coffee
Tea
L: Ham & tomato butty on Burgen, berries, light & free yogurt
Tea
T: 3 lamb chops, broccoli & cauliflower cheese, strawberries & squirty cream, NAS chocolate milk shake.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Lanny

08/05/18 (1267.45cals)

Finally slept around 08:00

13:00 (BS 11.1) woke up! 8 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds.
Breakfast 519.62cals 23.494g
2 servings pancetta sweetcorn soup 519.62cals 23.494g

Slow cooking lamb casserole.

15:00 (BS 11.9)

16:30 Lunch (BS 9.2) 351.82cals 15.285g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
1 serving lamb casserole 290.77cals 14.06g carbs
85g steam asparagus asda es 24.65cals 1.19g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carbs
bottle water

Recipe for lamb casserole 6 servings 1744.6cals 84.35g carbs
2 packs 600g diced lamb asda 1128cals 0g carbs
0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
2x300g tins sliced carrots & water tesco 183.6cals 29.4g carbs
6 oxo lamb 108cals 19.2g carbs
water topped up to a third of the way up the ingredients

18:30 (BS 8.1)

20:30 Dinner (BS 8.1) 396.01cals 16.225g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
130g steam salmon fillet tesco 271.96cals 0g carbs
85g steam asparagus asda es 24.65cals 1.19g carbs
5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carb
150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
22:20 (BS 8.0)


----------



## grainger

Ok, back to writing stuff down...

B- 100g Greek yoghurt and a handful of frozen raspberries
L- cheese omelette with coleslaw and salad (baby gem, mixed leaves, beetroot, cucumber, celery, cherry tomatoes)
D- 2x burgers with bbq sauce. Small slice of reduced sugar carrot & walnut cake.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. An apple and  sparkling water. 
D. Sweet n sour chicken with a little rice  it was nice though,  sparkling water as I’ve run out of Coke Zero.
Before bed I needed 2 gingernuts to keep my levels up. 
Water through the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> What are they? xx


Small chcolate and ice cream squares.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Fried chicken wings, chicken with peanuts and cabbage, peppers with pork, radish, I think it was radish, fried.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – 
Slow cooked spicy pork sausage tomato casserole
Blackberries and whipped cream.
2 sq’s, Cachet 85%
About 3.0 litres of coffee.
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast- bran flakes and a banana. Lunch- wholewheat couscous grilled veg and a turkey steak. Dinner- salad(lettuce cucumber tomato radish spring onions) grilled chicken prawns cottage cheese and a small piece of Brie. Snacks 1 bag lentil curls I apple and a hand full of almonds.


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> 08/05/18 (1267.45cals)
> 
> Finally slept around 08:00
> 
> 13:00 (BS 11.1) woke up! 8 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds.
> Breakfast 519.62cals 23.494g
> 2 servings pancetta sweetcorn soup 519.62cals 23.494g
> 
> Slow cooking lamb casserole.
> 
> 15:00 (BS 11.9)
> 
> 16:30 Lunch (BS 9.2) 351.82cals 15.285g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
> 1 serving lamb casserole 290.77cals 14.06g carbs
> 85g steam asparagus asda es 24.65cals 1.19g carbs
> 5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carbs
> bottle water
> 
> Recipe for lamb casserole 6 servings 1744.6cals 84.35g carbs
> 2 packs 600g diced lamb asda 1128cals 0g carbs
> 0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
> 2x300g tins sliced carrots & water tesco 183.6cals 29.4g carbs
> 6 oxo lamb 108cals 19.2g carbs
> water topped up to a third of the way up the ingredients
> 
> 18:30 (BS 8.1)
> 
> 20:30 Dinner (BS 8.1) 396.01cals 16.225g carbs 3 units Novorapid.
> 130g steam salmon fillet tesco 271.96cals 0g carbs
> 85g steam asparagus asda es 24.65cals 1.19g carbs
> 5g pure butter dromona 36.4cals 0.035g carb
> 150ml cranberry juice 63cals 15g carbs
> 22:20 (BS 8.0)


Lanny,  what is butter dromona please?


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Lanny,  what is butter dromona please?


It's just a brand of butter that's apparently easy to spread xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> It's just a brand of butter that's apparently easy to spread xx


Thanks Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Thanks Kaylz


I'm not actually sure if you'd find it in Scotland supermarkets though Carol as it's an Irish product xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> I'm not actually sure if you'd find it in Scotland supermarkets though Carol as it's an Irish product xx


Just wondered what it was Kaylz. Ta


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Lanny,  what is butter dromona please?





Kaylz said:


> I'm not actually sure if you'd find it in Scotland supermarkets though Carol as it's an Irish product xx



Yes, it's churned butter with nothing else, compared to their spreadable tub, & Dromona is a local brand made in Northern Ireland!


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast Porridge with blueberry
Dinner 1 slice burgen toast,1 slice of ham a sprinkle of cheese,1 fried egg
Tea 100g chicken,120g mushroom rice, 1 tortilla 
Snack 450g yoghurt


----------



## Martin Canty

S - Pickled Garlic (Bought a jar at the Farmers Market)
L - Hummus & Celery
S - Pickled Garlic & a little hummus.... Man, I paid for that one in Yoga though.... Belching & acid re-flux
D - Smoked Port Spare Rib & roasted sprouts


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt 100g
S- 2x Americano’s with milk at coffee shop.
L- 3 egg cheese omelette and a piece of carrot & walnut cake (reduced sugar, made by my friend who’s trying to learn about diabetes so I can eat more cake haha)
D- chicken tikka skewers (sainsburys) with roasted Mediterranean veg and mayo. Chocolate mousse.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 9/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3 [quite surprised as alarm woke me from a deep sleep
and heart was still doing ten to the dozen]_

Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
.....................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one grapefruit {331 Cal / 24.3g Carbs}


.....................................2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Guinea fowl & vegetable broth {109 Cal / 8.1g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {289 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts,
99% chocolate_ [5g grated]_ {151 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

.......................................2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel pate {111 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
_Cake baking this afternoon, probably licked the spoon a few times._

Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes_ [2 medium]_, Yorkshire pudding, 
carrots, swede, runner beans, peas {456 Cal / 39.0g Carbs}
Sauvignon Blanc (5oz) {119 Cal / 3.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {139 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1847
Carbs 142.1g
Protein 120.5g
Fat 64.9g (Sat Fat 17.7g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
No comment fish, (well I guess I have had a good run so far this week), Chinese sausage with green bean, beansprouts and a hard boiled egg in soy sauce.
Mid Afternoon -
2 lovely small pastry parcels, very small, fill with a spicy sauce mix. Couldn’t have been bad gave me a 5.3 afterwards.
D – 
Actifry chicken in a crispy coating, tinned chopped toms with a little Lea and Perrins added.
Raspberries and whipped cream with 4 small ice cream chocolates, very nice.
Dessert I think that is about 15gr/carbs in total.
Mid Evening –
Chunk of blue cheese with vine toms and pimento stuffed OLIVES.
2 Sq Cachet 85%
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B. my usual with a large coffee
L. Was really hungry so 5 Ryvita’s 3 had  a slice of liver sausage on , an apple and a Diet Coke.
D was a salad, I’m not into salad leaves , lettuce, 4 slices of sweet pickled beetroot, hard boiled egg,  half a pack of  jumbo king prawns with a little Marie Rose sauce , coleslaw, a small spoonful of Coronation chicken, salad cream and another Diet Coke. I enjoyed it even more because I didn’t  have to  bolus for it and there was hardly a blip on the Libre line 
Sparkling water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

morning, I'm not telling you what I ate yesterday - let's just say it involved a Cornish pasty


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> morning, I'm not telling you what I ate yesterday - let's just say it involved a Cornish pasty


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Home made muesli (30g oats, mixed nuts & seeds, a few dried goldenberries, cinnamon, double cream & full fat milk).
L: 1 slice quiche & Fibre One choccy cake thing (9g carb so not bad)
D: Bacon carbonara with soy bean spaghetti
Pud: Fulfil mint flavoured protein bar


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast. 2 burgen toast
Dinner.  1 boiled egg
Tea. Haddock broccoli & cauli 
Supper. 450g liberte yoghurt


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> morning, I'm not telling you what I ate yesterday - let's just say it involved a Cornish pasty


A Cornish pasty , oh my


----------



## Spireite72

BREAKFAST - ham fried egg grilled tomato and a corn cake with cheese spread LUNCH-grilled chicken 1slice hame salad and feta cheese DINNER- stir fry veg(mushrooms courgette spring onions spinach peppers and bean sprouts) steamed salmon and a dash of soy sauce. Hypo 5 jelly babies a pear and some almonds low BGL just before bed 4.1 banana and hand full of nuts.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - At the Office yesterday, so went for a Fast Food option - Subway Steak & Cheese converted to a salad
D - Chicken thigh topped with roasted green chili & roasted radishes (in lieu of potatoe)


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Home made muesli (30g oats, mixed nuts & seeds, a few dried goldenberries, cinnamon, double cream & full fat milk).


Did you test this today, saw you didn't yesterday and am interested in the results! lol xx


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 sunflower & pumpkin seed bread toasted with avocado & 2 poached eggs, milky coffee
Tea
2 satsumas
L: Ham & tomato butty on same bread, mandarin oranges, light & free yogurt
Tea
Pork scratchings
T: Slow cooked gammon, sliced sweet potato with paprika topping, peas, coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 10/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_

Breakfast 1 (6am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blackcurrants, pecans {306 Cal / 35.9g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, smoked salmon,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {299 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear {55 Cal / 11.7g Carbs)
.....................................2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Guinea fowl & vegetable broth {113 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {337 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, redcurrants, yoghurt, walnuts {148 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Plums {37 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}
.....................................5 km row

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6pm): Game casserole_ [pheasant, rabbit, venison, duck, pigeon]_,
celeriac mash, peas, carrots, turnip {357 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt {78 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}


Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel pate {118 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}
4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1930
Carbs 170.2g
Protein 121.7g
Fat 71.2g (Sat Fat 16.3g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.

B –
‘ala” Ditto with soya milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L –
Factory Lunch
Hang shao rou (pork), potatoes just a few, spinach, celery and omelette.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – Couldn’t be bothered to cook and to late to go out.
Tuna with AVOCADO mayo, boiled eggs, boiled ham, OLIVES, blue cheese, silverskins, vine toms.
Raspberries and whipped cream.
Mid Evening –
2 sq’s Cachet 85%
About 2.5 litres of coffee.
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
End for today.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> In a word YES lol



They have something similar in Iceland Vince and they’re pretty good in terms of carb content. 

What’s not remotely good is the Haagen Daz salted caramel ice cream tub I’ve just eaten. 24 grams carb of absolute deliciousness!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 100g Greek yoghurt. Coffee
L- salmon nicoise without new potatoes. Coffee
D- 2x burgers with coleslaw and rocket salad. Chocolate mousse.
Cava - a few glasses of cava


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> They have something similar in Iceland Vince and they’re pretty good in terms of carb content.
> 
> What’s not remotely good is the Haagen Daz salted caramel ice cream tub I’ve just eaten. 24 grams carb of absolute deliciousness!



It’s soo yummy!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> They have something similar in Iceland Vince and they’re pretty good in terms of carb content.
> 
> What’s not remotely good is the Haagen Daz salted caramel ice cream tub I’ve just eaten. 24 grams carb of absolute deliciousness!


Fully intend to over indulge when I get back in 21 days time lol not that I am counting.
My meat is ordered from the Great British Meat Co. and will be delivered when I get back and I have prepared a Morrisons delivery for the afternoon of the 31st. Took an absolute age to do in this internet but I wasn;t goingto be beaten.
Haagen Daz is extremely expensive here and it takes all my will power to resist  and it is a struggle lol. Love the cafe's they have located throughout Shanghai..


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Fully intend to over indulge when I get back in 21 days time lol not that I am counting.
> My meat is ordered from the Great British Meat Co. and will be delivered when I get back and I have prepared a Morrisons delivery for the afternoon of the 31st. Took an absolute age to do in this internet but I wasn;t goingto be beaten.
> Haagen Daz is extremely expensive here and it takes all my will power to resist  and it is a struggle lol. Love the cafe's they have located throughout Shanghai..


Try kellys ice cream vince(vanilla) lot nicer than hagen day,


----------



## Vince_UK

Haagen Daz is the "Creme de la Creme" for me  but I will give Kelly's a try.


----------



## Amigo

Heath o said:


> Try kellys ice cream vince(vanilla) lot nicer than hagen day,



Must admit, I prefer Haagen Daz but this is the first I’ve had since my diagnosis 3 yrs ago!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast- ham fried egg mushrooms and 2 Aldi thins lunch- grilled veg grilled salmon 2 Aldi thins. Dinner Burger bowl. 1 homemade burger 1 bacon medallion 1 dill pickle fried onion and mozzarella served in a lettuce leaf side of tomato cucumber and salad cress. Snack about 50g of almonds


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Did you test this today, saw you didn't yesterday and am interested in the results! lol xx


Yes I did.  Was 6.0 before (not ideal, but average) & 7.7 2 hrs after.  So, not too bad, but will only have occasionally.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Home made muesli (a rise of 1.7 after 2hrs, so ok in moderation)
L: pack of Fridge Raiders & pack of Meteors (pork meat balls)
D: (At Bruv's) 3 faggots, peas, carrots & new potatoes
Pud: (which I made at home & took over) chocolate orange mousse with berries


----------



## Heath o

Amigo said:


> Must admit, I prefer Haagen Daz but this is the first I’ve had since my diagnosis 3 yrs ago!


Think hagen Daz is my least favourite ice cream,very gritty like eating cous cous,lol,x


----------



## Amigo

Heath o said:


> Think hagen Daz is my least favourite ice cream,very gritty like eating cous cous,lol,x



Well it got me back with my morning reading but hey, never regret what you’ve done because at that time it was exactly what you wanted!


----------



## Heath o

Amigo said:


> Well it got me back with my morning reading but hey, never regret what you’ve done because at that time it was exactly what you wanted!


Don't think any ice cream is regrettable Amigo,lol


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 toast burgen 
Dinner none
Tea 100g chicken 100g roast potatoes 150g broccoli 150g cauli 
Snack 450g liberte yoghurt


----------



## Spireite72

Amigo said:


> Well it got me back with my morning reading but hey, never regret what you’ve done because at that time it was exactly what you wanted!


I love ice cream but I’m trying to avoid it at the minute my willpower is none existent when it comes to a good ice cream.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and a large coffee
L. 4 slices of liver sausage, an apple and some sparkling water. 
D.  An un bolused  for salad . Lettuce, 4 slices of sweet pickled beetroot, 2 large slices of  roast turkey , coleslaw a small spoonful of Coronation chicken , hard boiled egg , salad cream and a Coke Zero, with only a slight blip on the Libre line 
Water through the day.


----------



## Naty

Spireite72 said:


> I love ice cream but I’m trying to avoid it at the minute my willpower is none existent when it comes to a good ice cream.



You could try getting some Magnums or Cornettos to go in the freezer.  You then know exactly how many carbs you're consuming rather than guessing (or not) spooning out of a tub.  Works at our place anyway


----------



## Heath o

Spireite72 said:


> I love ice cream but I’m trying to avoid it at the minute my willpower is none existent when it comes to a good ice cream.


And the problem I find is its gotta be a tub not a bowl,lol


----------



## Heath o

Naty said:


> You could try getting some Magnums or Cornettos to go in the freezer.  You then know exactly how many carbs you're consuming rather than guessing (or not) spooning out of a tub.  Works at our place anyway


Magnum and corneto are just not the same,strictly a tub,and ice cream is the only food I don't weigh or look at nutrition,just gotta go for it,lol


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Hummus & Celery with a couple of spoons of pickled garlic
S - Hummus
D - Air fried chicken thighs breaded with pork rinds, roasted cauliflower & steamed Bok Choy


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 toasted Tesco finest seeded wholemeal with avocado & 2 poached eggs, tea
Tea
L: Ham & tomato butty on same bread, peach, light & free yogurt
Tea
T: G&T, Tesco southern fried chicken, sweet potato wedges, sweetcorn, 2 glasses vin rouge


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with garlic & herb Philadelphia and 6 slices smoked farmers sausage and a peanut and chocolate protein bar
coffee
T - 2 minute steaks, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a large mushroom, onion gravy and a square 90%
coffee
3 pints water xx


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium Banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Lunch out with customers
Teriyaki mackerel, pickled seaweed, kimchi, fried chicken and a BIG bowl of beef and tomato spicy noodles which I shouldn’t have had but couldn’ t resist.
1hr reading 7.7 ok I thought
2hr reading 8.9 Hmmm I thought, well not exactly those words
3hr reading 6.1 Phew Big Sigh 
Taken when home pre dinner 4.8
Don’t know whether to be concerned or ok with that.
Mid Afternoon -
Nowt
D – 
2 x 100% beef burgers, fried mushrooms, 2 fried free range and a low carb muffin.
Raspberries and 8 little chocolate and ice cream thingy’s. Sick of whipping cream to be honest.
Mid Evening –
2 sq Cachet 85% glass of soya milk
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> Medium Banana
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Lunch out with customers
> Teriyaki mackerel, pickled seaweed, kimchi, fried chicken and a BIG bowl of beef and tomato spicy noodles which I shouldn’t have had but couldn’ t resist.
> 1hr reading 7.7 ok I thought
> 2hr reading 8.9 Hmmm I thought, well not exactly those words
> 3hr reading 6.1 Phew Big Sigh
> Taken when home pre dinner 4.8
> Don’t know whether to be concerned or ok with that.
> Mid Afternoon -
> Nowt
> D –
> 2 x 100% beef burgers, fried mushrooms, 2 fried free range and a low carb muffin.
> Raspberries and 8 little chocolate and ice cream thingy’s. Sick of whipping cream to be honest.
> Mid Evening –
> 2 sq Cachet 85% glass of soya milk
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
> End for today.
> _____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 8511 View attachment 8512 View attachment 8513 View attachment 8514 View attachment 8515



Looks lovely and healthy Vince and I bet you’d swop the lot for a Greggs steak bake!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Looks lovely and healthy Vince and I bet you’d swop the lot for a Greggs steak bake!


To right I would Amigo LOL and a couple of pies


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 11/5
_FBG (5.30am)_ 4.2
Snack (6am): Banana {56 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}
.....................................5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one grapefruit {298 Cal / 23.1g Carbs}
.....................................5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {110 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {317 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
Pear, raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, walnuts {142 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

........................................3 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Hake, sweet potato fries, peas, sweetcorn {301 Cal / 31.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Flambed pineapple, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit {128 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {150 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1548
Carbs 148.5g
Protein 95.9g
Fat 59.3g (Sat Fat 16.7g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast- 150g Greek yogurt 50g blackberries 10g bran flakes(for crunch) lunch ham mozzarella salad and 2 corn cakes 1 apple Lunch- cauliflower rice Thai green curry ( chicken green curry paste coconut milk courgette green beans aubergine) snack 1 bag lentil curls 50g almonds. 2 pieces of green& black dark mint chocolate (5.1g carbs) needed a treat


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Tuna salad
D: Chilli & lime marinated pork belly
Pud: 1 choccy eclair.


----------



## Kaylz

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast- 150g Greek yogurt 50g blackberries 10g bran flakes(for crunch) lunch ham mozzarella salad and 2 corn cakes 1 apple Lunch- cauliflower rice Thai green curry ( chicken green curry paste coconut milk courgette green beans aubergine) snack 1 bag lentil curls 50g almonds. 2 pieces of green& black dark mint chocolate (5.1g carbs) needed a treat


Your menu sounds lovely!  we all need a treat from time to time, I have a square 90% most nights (acquired taste apparently lol) or a 25g bar of 85% chocolate  xx


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- Greek yoghurt, coffee
S- coffee
L- 3x egg omelette with cheese, coleslaw & a pepperami. Chocolate mousse. Piece of 85% dark chocolate
D- bolognese with wholemeal pasta. Piece of 85% dark chocolate.


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday 
Breakfast 1 toast with slice of ham
Dinner 1 toast with ham and cheese
Tea omelette with bacon sausage mushroom 
Snacks
Rice pudding 
1 Turkish delight
8 pm fasting for 24 hours till 8 pm sat then trying keto


----------



## Ljc

A very naughty day, new T2s please don’t follow this bad example.
Carb alert
Carbs carbs yet more carbs 
B. My usual with a large coffee.
L.   Liver sausage sarnie, an apple and sparkling water.
D. A large jacket potato with lashings of butter topped with lots of chilli con carne all washed down with a Diet Coke.
Bedtime a small full fat Coke and failed to ignore the hypo hunger. Had a peanut butter sarnie.


----------



## HOBIE

Just had a sweet pepper out of fridge. Nice


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with garlic & herb Philadelphia and 5 slices smoked farmers sausage and peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - 2 egg ham & mushroom omelette (tried adding a few splashes of tabasco sauce but wasn't strong enough really, will add a few extra dashes next time) boiled charlotte potatoes, steamed green beans and a bar moser roth 85%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 100g Greek yoghurt 2x coffee
L- mussels in garlic and white wine, 1 slice wholemeal bread and butter
S- piece 85% dark chocolate
D- grilled seasoned chicken with salad (mixed leaf, mixed peppers, cucumber, grated carrot, sweet corn, olives, feta, red onion, beetroot bacon bits, coleslaw)
S- piece 85% dark chocolate

Going to attempt to not eat anything else tonight!


----------



## HOBIE

Your lunch sounds nice grainger    Must have something nice for Tea


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 12/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_

Breakfast 1 (6am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blueberries, walnuts {279 Cal / 36.2g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, bacon, mushrooms,
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {330 Cal / 24.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {86 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {240 Cal / 8.5g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, pecans {135 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Chocolate cake_ [small piece]_ {162 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}
.....................................3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Game casserole_ [leftovers]_, squash & sweet potato mash,
green beans {298 Cal / 25.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Summer fruits, vanilla ice cream {84 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1698
Carbs 156.2g
Protein 103.3g
Fat 62.6g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Bryan Osborne

I am a bit of a duffer at food and a creature of Habit. Yesterday ...... For Breakfast. small bowl of blueberries and a nice BIG dollop of Lidl Skir Blueberry Yoghurt. More Tea than is really sensible! Lunch a trip to Bohemia Restaurant in St Neots. Two sausages, Two poached Eggs, Avocado and Spinach (Raw) and a Latte! Diner. A fresh Tuna Steak and Salad followed by an Apple...

I sometimes have a generous helping of double cream on my breakfast fruit. With one or two exceptions I use the rule of "Grown above ground" for Carbs. BG tends to be mid 6's in the morning on waking and then going into 5's in the day if I am sorta active. A bit of good exercise can drop it into the mid 4's.  About to have my second Annual MOT. Probably put on a couple of kilo over the year so looking to correct that. There is more fat in my diet so cholesterol reading will be interesting.

The one thing I have found is that once the "cold turkey" of diagnosis passes and confidence in diet and food returns its a long process of settling down into a regime that works for YOU. I was on two 500mg Metformin a day but I am now on just the one checking to see if Breakfast or Evening Meal works best for me.

Running WITHOUT has worked my BG settling high 5's or 6's and if I binge a Chinese it can go to 7.3 or so on waking. I am chatting with the doctor about the benefits of staying on one Metformin rather than non as I have fatty liver and I am sure the Metformin has been a big factor in me losing a good bit of weight!

Like MOST I am guilty of NOT making time for regular programmed exercise so the bike is coming back out just a trip round the town every day and stopping for that compulsory Latte.. works!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – Small Banana
Camembert de Campagne cheese with vine tomatoes.
Mid Morning –
3 sq Cachet 85%
L – 
Mid Afternoon -
Vine toms, blue cheese and boiled ham
½ block Ritter Extra Fine Dark.
D – 
Ribeye steak with 2 fried free range and a few baked beans, long time since I had any beans
Raspberries and whipped cream
Had to much choccy today 
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

B - bacon sandwich on wholemeal, tea

L - 3 way chicken burger with salad & chorizo, few chips, mayo (only ate half the bun that had the cheese on)

D - chilli tuna sandwich but only ate half, piece of cheddar cheese, tea

Snacks - few Lindor orange chocolates (late birthday present), also sneaked a few of my son’s Munchies 

Supper - slice toast and hot milk with tot of brandy (fighting off a cold)


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - 150g yogurt with blackberries and 10g bran flakes. Lunch - 2 mushroom pizza ( 2 Portabella mushrooms tomato purée spread on top 1 slice ham chopped 3 black olives chopped 1spring onion chopped and topped with mozzarella baked in oven 10/15 mins) Dinner - pork steak (lemon and thyme) red cabbage 100g new potatoes and home made salsa (tomato spring onion coriander olive oil and cider vinegar) snack - 1 pear and 50g of cashew nuts half a bag pork scratching


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Choc & sea salt nut bar
L: Cheese & tomato sarnie on Burgen
S: A very naughty thin slice of cherry bakewell sponge cake.
D: Eurovision Buffet. I had 1 calzone, 3 pigs in blankets, 2 fish nuggets, 1 mini chicken kebab & 1 burger cup
Pud: A generous helping of trifle.


----------



## Heath o

8pm (after fasting) chicken 50g mushrooms 50g peppers 50g fried aubergine 
Supper 
100g natural yoghurt with blueberrys and strawberries


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. sparkling water
D.  2slices of roast turkey with a little stuffing, 6small new potatoes  I usually have 4 but wanted more , broccoli, Ketchup and a Diet Coke.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Jeandp

Ljc said:


> Ketchup


 Wouldn't gravy have been more appropriate?


----------



## Ljc

Jeandp said:


> Wouldn't gravy have been more appropriate?



Err gravy is not my thing.


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
D- wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - mince and mushrooms done in oxo, steamed sprouts, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day
suddenly got a hankering for beetroot today  so was surprised to find that sliced pickled beetroot is very kind in the way of carbs!  now what to have it with? xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 eggs, 2 bacon, mushrooms, grilled tomato, 1 wholemeal toast, coffee
Tea
No lunch
A few peanuts
Tea
T: Roast beef, roast potatoes x 3, cauli, broccoli, fine beans, gravy, 2 small glasses red wine.
Water


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> coffee
> D- wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a peanut & choc protein bar
> coffee
> T - mince and mushrooms done in oxo, steamed sprouts, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
> coffee
> 3 pints water throughout the day
> suddenly got a hankering for beetroot today  so was surprised to find that sliced pickled beetroot is very kind in the way of carbs!  now what to have it with? xx


I have cheese and beetroot sandwiches with pickled onions.


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> coffee
> D- wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a peanut & choc protein bar
> coffee
> T - mince and mushrooms done in oxo, steamed sprouts, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%
> coffee
> 3 pints water throughout the day
> suddenly got a hankering for beetroot today  so was surprised to find that sliced pickled beetroot is very kind in the way of carbs!  now what to have it with? xx


I love pickled beetroot in a cheese sarnie


----------



## Kaylz

@grovesy and @Ljc you guys got physic powers? That's exactly what I was thinking! haha, love the idea of the pickled onions with it too!! And I was thinking possibly corned beef? What ya think? lol  xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> thinking possibly corned beef


Mmmmmm, corned beef & beetroot sounds yummy


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 13/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_

Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Weetabix (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blackcurrants, almonds {231 Cal / 32.0g Carbs}
.....................................5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes / Satsuma {191 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {118 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {241 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt {102 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Toast (sourdough), dressed crab {147 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}
.....................................3 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, roast potato & celeriac chips,
carrots, peas, sweetcorn {361 Cal / 32.7g Carbs}
Wine: Viognier (5oz) {120 Cal / 3.8g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, vanilla ice cream {107 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, sourdough) {111 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1810
Carbs 188.3g
Protein 86.2g
Fat 55.7g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

8pm chicken peppers mushrooms fried aubergine 
10pm 100g natural yoghurt with blueberrys and strawberries


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek Yoghurt
L- Fish Pie, pink fizz x2 glasses
S- Gin & Tonic while on date night
D- cheddar, coleslaw & packet hula hoops.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – Small Banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
5 Sesame crackers with OLIVES and blue cheese.
Mid Afternoon –
½ bar Ritters Extra Fine Dark.
D – 
Dinner out.
Spicy pickled fish (suan cai yu, 酸菜鱼), black fungus and spicy beef
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
End for today.

_____________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B. 2slices of whole meal bread with lemon curd  it was horrid  so I had to wash it down with a very large coffee it’s a half pint mug 
L. Was real hungry, 5 Ryvita’s 3 had a slice of liver sausage on, an apple , 3large strawberries and sparkling water. 
D. Herby lamb shank, 4 tiny halves of roast potato done in goose fat , broccoli and a Coke Zero.
Water through the day


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast 2 pork jerk sausages 1 fried egg and avocado (sausages Aldi 0.5g carbs each sausage) Lunch 2 egg ham and mushroom omelette with a few olives. Dinner roast chicken leeks cabbage broccoli 100g new potatoes. Snack 1 apple 1 bag lentil curls 2 squares green and black mint dark chocolate.


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast 2 pork jerk sausages 1 fried egg and avocado (sausages Aldi 0.5g carbs each sausage) Lunch 2 egg ham and mushroom omelette with a few olives. Dinner roast chicken leeks cabbage broccoli 100g new potatoes. Snack 1 apple 1 bag lentil curls 2 squares green and black mint dark chocolate.


Welcome to the AVOCADO and OLIVES club.
Absolute Class...


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> lemon curd


Yuck, yuck, yuck 



Vince_UK said:


> Welcome to the AVOCADO and OLIVES club.


There's not many of us


----------



## Spireite72

Vince_UK said:


> Welcome to the AVOCADO and OLIVES club.
> Absolute Class...


Luckily I like them tried celery yesterday still can’t stand the stuff.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I don't hate olives.  Not crazy about black ones, but don't mind the other types.  Celery I can manage in small doses & works ok in a stew.  Avacado is revolting & so is Beetroot.

B: Bacon sarnie on low carb bread
S: slither of bakewell sponge cake
D: Left over uffet stuff
Pud: Bowl of sugar free trifle


----------



## grainger

Olives & avocado are both lush


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> @grovesy and @Ljc you guys got physic powers? That's exactly what I was thinking! haha, love the idea of the pickled onions with it too!! And I was thinking possibly corned beef? What ya think? lol  xx


That is good too.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Welcome to the AVOCADO and OLIVES club.
> Absolute Class...


Bribery,lol:-/


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Bribery,lol:-/


A libelous comment young man, calling my lawyer now 
Although an offer of a years supply of AVOCADOS and OLIVES will encourage me to hang up the phone


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Luckily I like them tried celery yesterday still can’t stand the stuff.


Nor can I unless cooked


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> A libelous comment young man, calling my lawyer now
> Although an offer of a years supply of AVOCADOS and OLIVES will encourage me to hang up the phone


Or a years supply of ice cream and rusk and I'll make sure your on the winning side,)


----------



## Heath o

3pm omelette with cheese and ham
2 mile bike ride 109 mins at gym

19:15 2sausage 2bacon 1egg 50g mushrooms 
6 mile walk with dogs

22:00 100g natural yoghurt with blueberry and strawberries


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Or a years supply of ice cream and rusk and I'll make sure your on the winning side,)


I ALWAYS WIN


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I ALWAYS WIN


You haven't got enough avocado/olive lovers to stick up for you vince,lol:-D


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> You haven't got enough avocado/olive lovers to stick up for you vince,lol:-D


I stand alone young man


----------



## Heath o

Is that due to the lack of avocado/olive lovers;-)


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I stand alone young man


Has the other 2 avocado lovers gone of line,lol:-?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I stand alone young man


I had olives and feta cheese today, never knowingly eaten olives before, but I am now a convert


----------



## Heath o

Aw kentish how dare you,whatever he's paying I'll double,x


----------



## Kaylz

B - oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal German baked ham with garlic & herb Philadelphia sandwich and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - 2 egg ham and mushroom omelette (2 large flat mushrooms) with smoked paprika, boiled charlotte potatoes, steamed green beans and a bar MR 85%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Amigo

B - wholemeal toast & butter, tea

L - chicken, chorizo & sweet pepper panini with salad & coleslaw, latte

D - minted lamb chops, few oven chips, broccoli and lamb gravy

Snacks (double dose of naughtiness), Haagen Daz ice cream (salted caramel flavour) - (small tub) 23 grams carb
2 Orange Lindor truffles


----------



## kentish maid

Heath o said:


> Aw kentish how dare you,whatever he's paying I'll double,x


It's ok I won't be touching the avocado. Must admit I love mouldy cheese as well


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 14/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_

Snack (5.30am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
.....................................5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), bacon, scrambled egg, mushrooms,
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {297 Cal / 22.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {101 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {273 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {133 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Toast (sourdough), dressed crab {118 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}
.....................................3 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Mini Magnum {150 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.9_
Dinner (6pm): Partridge breasts, celeriac mash, carrots, swede,
green beans, peas {354 Cal / 34.4g Carbs}
Wine: Viognier (4oz) {95 Cal / 2.4g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {148 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1784
Carbs 151.9g
Protein 101.7g
Fat 64.5g (Sat Fat 17.1g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Love avocado, eat some almost every day.
Love ALL cheese, including the mouldy stuff.
Olives are OK (sadly can't say I love them, but they slip down easily enough with a glass of something before dinner).


----------



## kentish maid

Midnightrider said:


> Love avocado


Maybe I should give it another try


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt, coffee
L- Omelette with cheese, coleslaw
D- Mediterranean marinated chicken, peas and sweet corn. Little bit of rocket.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Small Banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Hang shao rou(pork), Egg in soy sauce, Mixed veggies, green beans with pork..
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Out at HongQiao CBD
Chicken hotpot, I have had before.
Mid Evening –
Raspberries and Cream
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> Love avocado, eat some almost every day.
> Love ALL cheese, including the mouldy stuff.
> Olives are OK (sadly can't say I love them, but they slip down easily enough with a glass of something before dinner).


Absolute Style and total Class.
Olives in a dry Martini, Wonderful.
I love Avocado mashed with tuna, and egg mayo or with seafood and especially with smoked salmon and a poached egg or 2.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> I had olives and feta cheese today, never knowingly eaten olives before, but I am now a convert


Welcome to the Club KM


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Aw kentish how dare you,whatever he's paying I'll double,x


Avocado is very good for the skin, that is why at 67 years old I look only 49 
Problem here isi that they are so expensive, over £2.50 each but a small price to pay in search of epicurean excellence.


----------



## Jeandp

I LOVE olives of all kinds and colours, especially when we are in Spain, somehow they just don't taste as good in the UK. Black unpitted are my favourites, they taste so much better than pitted. I also love the preserved garlic cloves. Can I join the club @Vince_UK ?

Can't stand blue cheese and never tried avocado.


----------



## Vince_UK

Jeandp said:


> I LOVE olives of all kinds and colours, especially when we are in Spain, somehow they just don't taste as good in the UK. Black unpitted are my favourites, they taste so much better than pitted. I also love the preserved garlic cloves. Can I join the club @Vince_UK ?
> 
> Can't stand blue cheese and never tried avocado.


Welcome to the Club @Jeandp 
You are more than welcome to joining this exclusive group who demonstrate impeccable appreciation of the culinary arts.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Made a low carb toad in the hole, thanks @Bubbsie. Then tried to make a low carb cheese cake. The biscuit base was OK but the cheese topping was almost like toffee by the time I had finished cooking it. I made some low carb biscuits with coconut, brazil nuts and a little dark chocolate. Eatable.


Coincidence Benny...that's what I made yesterday...how was it?


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast   2 Quorn sausages I flat mushroom with salsa and mozzarella OLIVES (baked in oven 10 minutes)             Lunch   Home made chicken,turmeric and veg soup half a wholemeal scone with Red Leicester cheese( son made me the scones)    Dinner   courgette spaghetti spinach and home made meatballs in a ricotta and cream basil sauce.  Snacks. I Apple nuts mixed and 2 mcvities milk chocolate thins 4gcarbs in each   No insulin except lantus BGL breakfast 5.3-5.6 Lunch 5.6-4.5 dinner 4.8-4.1


----------



## Mark Parrott

Benny G said:


> Made a low carb toad in the hole, thanks @Bubbsie. Then tried to make a low carb cheese cake. The biscuit base was OK but the cheese topping was almost like toffee by the time I had finished cooking it. I made some low carb biscuits with coconut, brazil nuts and a little dark chocolate. Eatable.


Maybe you over baked the cheesecake?  Baked cheesecakes due have a different texture to non bake types, but shouldn't have turned to toffee.  I made some low carb choccy biscuits that were not very nice to eat, so I made them into a cheesecake base & they were perfect.  They were way too dry as biscuits.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Made a low carb toad in the hole, thanks @Bubbsie. Then tried to make a low carb cheese cake. The biscuit base was OK but the cheese topping was almost like toffee by the time I had finished cooking it. I made some low carb biscuits with coconut, brazil nuts and a little dark chocolate. Eatable.


It might not have been what you expected Benny...but...toffee sounds good to me...did you taste it?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Maybe you over baked the cheesecake?  Baked cheesecakes due have a different texture to non bake types, but shouldn't have turned to toffee.  I made some low carb choccy biscuits that were not very nice to eat, so I made them into a cheesecake base & they were perfect.  They were way too dry as biscuits.


Going to try another cheesecake recipe today...and some low carb pancakes...will let you know how it goes...want to use some strawberries with them...remind me how you make your jam please.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Avocado is very good for the skin, that is why at 67 years old I look only 49
> Problem here isi that they are so expensive, over £2.50 each but a small price to pay in search of epicurean excellence.


2.50 each they must of seen you coming vince only pennies in Aldi, might give them another go,definitely not on there own tho,can't you have them sent over


----------



## Heath o

2pm 1 egg omelette
4.45 pm 100g chicken 100g cauliflower 100g broccoli 20g peppers 50g aubergine
21.15 100g natural yoghurt 1tangerine
Cals 326
Carbs 22.2
Exercise
2.5 mile walk
0.5 mile jogging
142 mins at gym
And woke to 7.2


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> My baking skills are basic and I guess my mistakes are beginner's errors. I think I put too much erythritol and not enough cream cheese into the topping and then cooked it way too much. When it cooled down the edge tasted like soft rock candy. I whipped up a little double cream and plopped a dollop on the centre of my creation. That tasted much better and a lot closer to what cheesecake should taste like.
> We learn by our mistakes not by our great successes, this weekend was mostly learning.


Benny a lot of the low carb baking is so easy...I've just started a low carb baking thread...I miss baked foods so much...the cooking is easy once you get the right ingredients...that's the hardest part...I'm using ingredients I've never used before...but...so worth it...going to try some low carb cream cheese pancakes later this afternoon...I have a hankering to try them with some crispy bacon & eggs...keep at it...I thought it would still taste good though.


----------



## Spireite72

Heath o said:


> 2.50 each they must of seen you coming vince only pennies in Aldi, might give them another go,definitely not on there own tho,can't you have them sent over


Try making a guacamole out of the avocado low carb and a nice dip for crudites


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> 2.50 each they must of seen you coming vince only pennies in Aldi, might give them another go,definitely not on there own tho,can't you have them sent over


Import charges


----------



## chaoticcar

Made celariac crisps, oven too not cooked for too long ----Burnt to a crisp 
Even th the birds won't eat them !!!
  Carol


----------



## Heath o

Spireite72 said:


> Try making a guacamole out of the avocado low carb and a nice dip for crudites


Will give it a try spireite, didn't like them on there own but willing to give em another shot


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Going to try another cheesecake recipe today...and some low carb pancakes...will let you know how it goes...want to use some strawberries with them...remind me how you make your jam please.


As you know, I tend not to measure anything when I invent a recipe, so roughly, I grab a big handful of frozen mixed berries & add some sweetener.  Blitz in the microwave for a minute at a time, take out and stir after each minute & keep going until it thickens up.  It will thicken up even more once cooled.


----------



## Bubbsie

chaoticcar said:


> Made celariac crisps, oven too not cooked for too long ----Burnt to a crisp
> Even th the birds won't eat them !!!
> Carol


Sorry Carol...that did make me laugh


----------



## Lanny

Sorry, I haven’t posted in a about a week! My BS was rising, my sleep erratic due to not being able to sleep at night & now my BS is dropping! 

Just saw my hospital dietician again this morning! The iron tablets seems to have kick started my cycle again!  So, every month I’ll have about a week of rising BS followed by about a week of dropping BS! She was still very pleased with my BS readings from the 3 weeks or so since I last saw her, dietician. She asked me if I needed grief counselling but, I don’t think I need it! Although it’s still tough to sleep at night, when grief hits hardest, I’m managing NOT to eat through the night!

I’m more or less eating the same stuff & know how it affects my BS so, I won’t be seeing the dietician anymore & continue to phone-in my readings to the DSN regularly. Also, see the doctor periodically for HbA1c tests etc. 

Thanks to everybody on this thread! I learnt a LOT while I was posting & reading posts!  

@Ljc, been catching up & your posts really make me laugh, YOU can be naughty at times!   Sneaking in the tiny print too!  But, I’m onto you now!


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter  and a coffee
coffee
S - 2 boiled egg whites (mum was making her sandwich filling for her dinner but she only eats the yolks and I hate seeing the whites go to waste lol)
D - Wholemeal sandwich with a chicken breast and garlic and herb Philadelphia and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - chicken breast marinated in chilli oil, charlotte potatoes, large flat mushroom and sprouts roasted and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## scousebird

Hi all.  Ran out of time last night so didn't post and was out just after 6 today as Alan had a super car driving day at Brands Hatch and we had to be there before 8am.  Not the best day food wise today but I'll fess all.

Tea
B: Bacon, egg & mayo butty in the car at Brands Hatch (home made, took them with us).
Tea
L: Scampi, sweet potato chips & salad with a G&T (pub lunch)
Latte & an apple & almond tart in Patisserie Valerie 
Just had sardines on toast. 
Lots of water during the afternoon.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 1x weetabix with semi skimmed (had run out of Greek yoghurt)
S- Cheddar cheese & pepperami with some mayo.
L- mozerella, avocado and cherry tomatoes with olive oil and a balsamic glaze
D- Chicken ceasar salad, no croutons but breaded chicken (hot). 

Have just made these: https://twosleevers.com/no-bake-keto-peanut-butter-chocolate-bars-keto/ so will try them later and let you know what they are like.

Really interesting to see how I needed a snack today whereas when I have Greek yoghurt I don’t think about food again until lunchtime.


----------



## Ljc

B.  2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter no lemon curd today as I thought I’d better beh@ve myself lol and a large Nescafé.
L. Can’t remember  but I did eat something and had some sparkling water. 
D. 4 small new potatoes, peas , a small bit of steak pudding and a Coke Zero 
S. about 1/4 pack of Macadamia nuts and another Coke Zero.
Water through the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 15/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_

Breakfast 1 (6am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear, blackcurrants,
walnuts {287 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
.....................................2 mile walk
.....................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {238 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Nectarine {32 Cal / 6.4g Carbs}
...................................,..3 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Lamb & barley broth {107 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {322 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Plum, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {133 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

.......................................2 mile walk
Snack (5pm): Solero_ [mango & passion fruit]_ {90 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Turkey meatballs, spaghetti, Nduja ragu {471 Cal / 30.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Peach, blueberries, yoghurt {80 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, sourdough), milk {137 Cal /14.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1931
Carbs 179.3g
Protein 110.8g
Fat 75.3g (Sat Fat 17.5g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> Mashed avacado with plenty of lemon. Yes, it tastes mostly of lemon. Great on the side of meat, fish or cheese.


Need to try this one.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Sorry, I haven’t posted in a about a week! My BS was rising, my sleep erratic due to not being able to sleep at night & now my BS is dropping!
> 
> Just saw my hospital dietician again this morning! The iron tablets seems to have kick started my cycle again!  So, every month I’ll have about a week of rising BS followed by about a week of dropping BS! She was still very pleased with my BS readings from the 3 weeks or so since I last saw her, dietician. She asked me if I needed grief counselling but, I don’t think I need it! Although it’s still tough to sleep at night, when grief hits hardest, I’m managing NOT to eat through the night!
> 
> I’m more or less eating the same stuff & know how it affects my BS so, I won’t be seeing the dietician anymore & continue to phone-in my readings to the DSN regularly. Also, see the doctor periodically for HbA1c tests etc.
> 
> Thanks to everybody on this thread! I learnt a LOT while I was posting & reading posts!
> 
> @Ljc, been catching up & your posts really make me laugh, YOU can be naughty at times!   Sneaking in the tiny print too!  But, I’m onto you now!


Was wondering where you had gone @Lanny 
Was a little worried to be honest


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Small Banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
2 meatballs, beansprouts, tofu with greens, eggplant with chilli and a small cake thing no idea what it was and shudder to think of the carbs.
Mid Afternoon –
6 Oatie type biscuits I know I shouldn’t have had.
D – 
Warmed up sausage casserole that I should have eaten Monday night. Not exactly food to eat at temps of 34C but it was delicious even though I do say so myself. Got loads left.
Raspberries and 8 of those little square ice cream filled chocolaty thingy-ma-jigs.
Mid Evening –
Boiled ham, blue cheese and vine toms.
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
1l bottled water.
2x400ml bottles Schweppes Lemon Soda water
I was melting here at 34C and predicted to increase to 38C by Thursday.
End for today.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Was wondering where you had gone @Lanny
> Was a little worried to be honest



Oops! Didn’t mean to worry anyone! 

Just had a tough week & the rising BS was worrying me! Relieved to get an explanation!  I didn’t want to post high numbers!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast grilled mushrooms tomato and fried egg Lunch 2 corn cakes cottage cheese and salad few olives. Dinner stir fry veg and a turkey steak. Snack 1 apple a few mixed nuts and 2 squares of green&black mint chocolate. No insulin again except lantus at night figures Breakfast 5.2-4.8 Lunch 4.7-5.4 Dinner 5.7-4.2


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & cheese omelette
L: Ham salad
D: Low carb toad in the hole, peas & onion gravy
Pud: Berries & blackcurrant jelly


----------



## Beck S

Hey hey.

Haven't recorded my food a lot lately, have been mostly winging it.  But I need to get stricter again so I'm back 

So yesterday I had:
B - Egg on granary toast, 2 rashers of bacon and 1 sausage
L - Scotch egg, carrot, cucumber and cherry tomatoes with a small pot of dip.  Salted caramel Fibre 90 bar. Fanta Zero.
D - Quarterpounder with cheese from McDonalds.  Hmm...


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday's regrets
Breakfast 2 slices of burgen toasted 
Dinner 1 rock scone
Tea 1/2 kebab,chicken tikka,lamb tikka kobeda on nan with salad medium sauce
(the wife's fault she wanted a kebab to share)
1/2 chips


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal German baked ham and garlic & herb Philadelphia sandwich and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - mince and mushrooms done in oxo, boiled charlotte potatoes, steamed sprouts and a square Lindt 90%
currently - coffee
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 16/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_

Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), avocado, scrambled egg,
mushrooms / Juice from one orange {349 Cal / 22.1g Carbs}
.......................................4 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Lamb & barley broth {125 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
Salmon fish cake_ [frozen, leftovers]_, sweet potato fries, salad {327 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
Kiwi, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {168 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6pm): Spicy tomato soup_ [made with leftover Nduja ragu]_ {103 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}
Trout almondine, hasselback potatoes, broad beans, peas {458 Cal / 28.3g Carbs}
Dessert: Malaga ice cream {132 Cal / 23.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1780
Carbs 163.7g
Protein 97.1g
Fat 71.5g (Sat Fat 16.1g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
‘ala’ Ditto with flaxseed and Soya milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Hard boiled egg in soy sauce, I had 2. Seaweed, cauliflower with pork and chilli, fried chicken nugget thingys.
Mid Afternoon –
1 Pomegranate thing I think about 10 carbs but basically I have no idea.
D – 
Some more heated up sausage casserole and there is more left for tomorrow.
Blackberries and whipped cream.
Mid Evening –
½ bar Ritters Extra Fine Dark choccy and a glass of ice cold, straight out of the fridge soya milk.
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
1l bottled water.
3x400ml bottles Schweppes Lemon Soda water.
I am buying ice cream and cold drinks for all staff because of the heat but I can only drink iced water or soda water and watch them with totally jealousy as they devour various ice cream concoctions.

End for today.

____________________________________________


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- 1x weetabix with semi skimmed milk
2x coffee
L- Brie and red onion toasted sandwich. Salad.
D- burger, halloumi & salad. Hot chocolate and far too many marshmallows


----------



## Lanny

16/05/18 Was REALLY tired by going to hospital app. yesterday & all the errands I needed to do! Woke briefly at 10:54, call of nature, & briefly considered taking my Levemir & all other meds before falling asleep again without taking anything!

16:45 woke up. 8 units Novorapid (6+2) 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Couldn’t face testing as I knew it’ll be high from delayed medication & knew I needed +2! Lunch:- 2 sausages, 100g microchips, 25g grated candian vintage cheese, 100g baked beans & 150ml of pressed pear juice! Much prefer this to cranberry juice! Slowed cooked chicken casserole.

21:17 Dinner (BS 13.0) not surprised as Levemir & meds were so late today! Should have taken my meds earlier or set the alarm to wake me! Took too long to decide & dropped off! 6 units Novorapid (4+2)
Chicken casserole, 0.5 tin of pears in juice & 0.5 of the drained juice from the can: about 100ml.

00:13 (BS 8.7)

Still a wee bit of backache today but, nowhere near as bad as yesterday! The last 500 yards from the post office, posting packages, to the chemist, picking up prescription, My back was KILLING me & my legs got VERY wobbly from sheer exhaustion: must have looked drunk by the way I was wavering! Took a taxi back from the chemist, fell asleep for about 4 hours, ate & slept again around 02:30am this morning & had a LONG sleep!


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Berries & Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
Tea
L: Ham butty on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, 4 tiny melon slices, Mullerlight Greek yogurt, tea
Tea
T: Chicken korma with coconut basmati rice, 2 glasses of red wine


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Nowt. Leccy went off before I could cook it
L: Chicago stack burger from Maccy D's (hardly a stack, it was tiny. No wonder only 35g carb)
D: Ham salad
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast 1 apple Lunch left over stir fry veg a turkey steak lettuce and 2 corn cakes with cheese spread Dinner celeriac Mash (first time I’ve had celeriac very nice) chicken and chorizo with peppers onion and olives. Snacks 1 bag lentil curls 2 squares G&B mint chocolate.....no insulin again except lantus......BGL... breakfast 5.3-4.8 Lunch 4.6-5.6 Dinner 5.9-5.0


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> ‘ala’ Ditto with flaxseed and Soya milk
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory Lunch
> Hard boiled egg in soy sauce, I had 2. Seaweed, cauliflower with pork and chilli, fried chicken nugget thingys.
> Mid Afternoon –
> 1 Pomegranate thing I think about 10 carbs but basically I have no idea.
> D –
> Some more heated up sausage casserole and there is more left for tomorrow.
> Blackberries and whipped cream.
> Mid Evening –
> ½ bar Ritters Extra Fine Dark choccy and a glass of ice cold, straight out of the fridge soya milk.
> About 2.5 litres of coffee.
> Iced Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
> 1l bottled water.
> 3x400ml bottles Schweppes Lemon Soda water.
> I am buying ice cream and cold drinks for all staff because of the heat but I can only drink iced water or soda water and watch them with totally jealousy as they devour various ice cream concoctions.
> 
> End for today.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 8636


I'll have your share vince,don't forget about me,:-(


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> I'll have your share vince,don't forget about me,:-(


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday:
B: Egg on wholemeal toast, 2 rashers of bacon, 1 sausage
L: Wholemeal chicken mayo sandwich, packet of Wotsits, Peperami, salted caramel Fibre 90 bar, Fanta Zero.
D: Cod in breadcrumbs, cauliflower cheese, and garden peas.
Snack, 1 granny smith apple.  Tablets mucked me about yesterday and made me feel rough, so I felt like I needed the apple.


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday 
Breakfast 2 toast burgen
Dinner 1 scone 
Tea omelette with cheese and ham and 2 sausage
Snack 150g natural yoghurt with blueberrys strawberries and raspberry
Woke to 7.9 and just realised didn't have my meds yesterday so not to bad


----------



## Beck S

I just bought myself a 7 day pill organiser in the hope that it might make me better at remembering my tablets.  I am useless!


----------



## Spireite72

Beck S said:


> I just bought myself a 7 day pill organiser in the hope that it might make me better at remembering my tablets.  I am useless!


First thing I got after getting out of the hospital I take 4 tablets in the morning 1 with lunch 1 with dinner and 3 before bed plus 1 aspirin my lantus and NovoRapid(not currently using as my diet is controlling my BGL)


----------



## Heath o

Beck S said:


> I just bought myself a 7 day pill organiser in the hope that it might make me better at remembering my tablets.  I am useless!


I use one of them becks,I have forgotten my meds for day and half,hope your better organised than me lol


----------



## scousebird

Tea x 2
B: 2 wholemeal toast with butter, strawberries & Greek yogurt
Tea
L: Ham, laughing cow light & tomato butty on wholemeal
Tea
T: Chicken biriani, veg samosa & onion bhaji. Coffee.

I'm off to Winchester in the motorhome tomorrow for the weekend, eating out tomorrow night.  I'll try to be good, honest 

Re pill taking, I use the alarm on my phone to remind me.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 17/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Snack (6am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
.......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {300 Cal / 37.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Tomato, basil & Nduja soup {119 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {299 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {138 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Lamb & barley broth {140 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Guinea fowl, celeriac mash, parsnip, 
swede, peas, redcurrant sauce {312 Cal / 39.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {151 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond butter,
blackcurrant jam {212 Cal / 23.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1790
Carbs 185.1g
Protein 96.0g
Fat 61.7g (Sat Fat 9.9g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

17/05/18 slowed cooked lamb casserole overnight.
Recipe for lamb casserole 6 servings 1744.6cals 84.35g carbs
2 packs 600g diced lamb asda 1128cals 0g carbs
0.5 bag 325g frozen onion asda 325cals 35.75g carbs
2x300g tins sliced carrots & water tesco 183.6cals 29.4g carbs
6 oxo lamb 108cals 19.2g carbs
2tsp mixed herbs schwartz no info
water topped up to half way up the ingredients.

08:21 (BS 8.9) 6 units Novorapid. Breakfast:- lamb casserole, cup tea twinings buttermint with 30ml longlife almond milk & 0.5 tsp of honey rowse. Added +1 unit Novorapid (total of 7)  for the honey as it’s been ages since I had any but, it REALLY added SO much flavour to the mint tea! The difference without & with honey was AMAZING! It went very well with the lamb casserole!

10:17 (BS 6.5) too low, didn’t need the extra unit at breakfast! Correction snack of 1 tsp no sugar peanut butter. Have to go out for a few errands & had another precautionary 0.5 serving lamb casserole. Might be too much on top of the peanut butter but, better than risk going low!

12:55 (BS 10.9) over corrected with too much food! 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- 1.5 serving lamb casserole, 150ml pressed pear juice.

Slept from exhaustion again! Was REALLY idiotic today! One of those days were things go wrong! 

Waited in the conservatory, were I could see the work in progress, for the boilercare guy to service my 1 year old boiler & paid him! Went out for my errands around 10:55.

Walked 3500 steps into town & discovered, when queuing to pay at a shop, I’d left the wallet in the conservatory! Was in such a hurry to leave that I’d forgotten to put it back in my handbag! Numpty! 

Walked back, another 3500 steps & was exhausted by the heat & had lunch then, crashed! Another backache, wobbly legs & drunken sailor wavering walk for the last 500 yards or so! Imagine a sweat poring down the face emoji!

Have to go back into town again tomorrow to do the stuff I didn’t do today! 

Been off the iron tablets for few days & only stared taking them again today & it’s REALLY affected my energy levels! But, the iron WILL take effect again eventually & my energy will recover!

23:21 (BS 7.7) 6 units Novorapid (sleep/wake). Dinner:- 2 poached eggs, 4 slices pork onion & tomato roll, 0.5 tin pears in juice & 100ml of the drained juice.
01:12 (BS 7.6)

Too much info warning! You can skip reading the next paragraph! 

I’ll know when the iron takes effect: black no. 2’s! It was quite intriguing to see the day the iron wasn’t in my system when half of my no. 2’s were black & the other half wasn’t!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Avocado with egg mayo and tuna prepared the night before
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Unmentionable fish, have to get unlucky at least once each week I guess. Cucumber, liver with peppers, and tofu with green stuff no idea what it was.
Mid Afternoon –
3 Oatie things and a little watermelon.
D – 
Some more heated up sausage casserole glad that has all gone. Had some chicken breasts that needed to be cooked so I diced and coated them, cooked them in the Actifry and added some of those to the Sausage casserole, weird eh?
Blackberries and whipped cream and 4 little ice cream chocs
Found these lastnight, same things but raspberry flavoured and same carb content 12.8 carbs for 42g/wt which is 4 chocs.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 1.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
1l bottled water.
3x400ml bottles Schweppes Lemon Soda water.
End for today.


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Unmentionable fish, have to get unlucky at least once each week I guess.



Sorry, Vince but, that made me laugh!  Showing restraint in not mentioning!


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- 100g Greek Yoghurt (5.4g carb). Black coffee.
S- 2x pieces of breaded chicken with mayo
L- chicken ceasar salad (no croutons)
D- bolognese with 1x piece garlic bread


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast- 2 sausages grilled mushroom 1 fried egg. Lunch tinned tuna lettuce(chopped) 1 tomato(chopped) a little mayo 2 corn cakes Dinner mixed leaf salad tomato cucumber red onion olives feta and a turkey burger. Snack 1 apricot 2 McVitie’s thins. No NovoRapid and reduced lantus 8 units. BGL breakfast 4.8 - 4.8 Lunch 4.8 - 4.4 Dinner 6.3 - 4.2.


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast- 2 sausages grilled mushroom 1 fried egg. Lunch tinned tuna lettuce(chopped) 1 tomato(chopped) a little mayo 2 corn cakes Dinner mixed leaf salad tomato cucumber red onion olives feta and a turkey burger. Snack 1 apricot 2 McVitie’s thins. No NovoRapid and reduced lantus 8 units. BGL breakfast 4.8 - 4.8 Lunch 4.8 - 4.4 Dinner 6.3 - 4.2.


Excellent results


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 small slice low carb bread toasted with butter
L: Tin of mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin (the one I made when the leccy went off)
D: (here goes) 3 spring rolls followed by corned beef hash (corned beef, baked beans, mash potato topping with melted cheese)
Pud: Rather large slice of triple chocolate cake & cream.


----------



## Spireite72

Vince_UK said:


> Excellent results


Thank you


----------



## Heath o

Menu for yesterday
Breakfast Omelette with cheese and bacon
Dinner 1 scone
Tea cauliflower rice with chicken broccoli grilled coutgette and okra 
Supper hot cornflakes
Snack 2 viscount biscuits


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Yesterday's regrets
> Breakfast 2 slices of burgen toasted
> Dinner 1 rock scone
> Tea 1/2 kebab,chicken tikka,lamb tikka kobeda on nan with salad medium sauce
> (the wife's fault she wanted a kebab to share)
> 1/2 chips


Made me laugh Heath…"yesterdays regrets"


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 1 small slice low carb bread toasted with butter
> L: Tin of mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin (the one I made when the leccy went off)
> D: (here goes) 3 spring rolls followed by corned beef hash (corned beef, baked beans, mash potato topping with melted cheese)
> Pud: Rather large slice of triple chocolate cake & cream.


Mark how do  you do it...all that & a 6.0 this morning...making me some of that corned beef hash & triple chocolate cake.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Mark how do  you do it...all that & a 6.0 this morning...making me some of that corned beef hash & triple chocolate cake.


Or chocolate fudge cake and ice cream,


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Or chocolate fudge cake and ice cream,


It's a possibility Heath...or I may start a carb Thursday here...or go with Markyp for his...perhaps we should have a carb Thursday group


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> It's a possibility Heath...or I may start a carb Thursday here...or go with Markyp for his...perhaps we should have a carb Thursday group


That sounds good to me Bubbsie 1 or 2 days a week I tend to break my carb limit,just can't get out of that bit,lol,x


----------



## Mark Parrott

I know that 3 hours after that carb fest I was 7.3, so god knows what it was earlier!  Though only had 10g carb earlier in the day.  I was saving up my allowance.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 18/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), cherries,
blackberries, walnuts {300 Cal / 39.8g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
.......................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled eggs, smoked salmon, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, walnut bread), avocado {358 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

.......................................2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Tomato, basil & Nduja soup {125 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Ham & cottage cheese salad, pork pies, pickle {367 Cal / 26.9g Carbs}
Blueberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {136 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Garlic mushrooms on toast (one slice, seeded) {127 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Basa fillet in breadcrumbs, fries, baked beans {320 Cal / 30.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, redcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {147 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1936
Carbs 174.7g
Protein 109.0g
Fat 76.1g (Sat Fat 17.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

18/05/18
05:49 (BS 6.4) 6 units Novorapid. Breakfast:- 200g microchips, 200g baked beans, 50g grated candian vintage cheese & 150ml pressed pear juice.

Had a little too much for breakfast & took a morning walk of about 2000 steps.

07:01 (BS 10.2) a little high but, just about alright given that my target, set by hospital DSN, are less than 10 two hours after eating!

About 09:30 went into town to do the errands I didn’t do yesterday & walked about 6000 steps. Was exhausted at the end! Called 2 taxi firms at 10:30 & they had bookings until after 12:00.

Tried to walk home but, my back was killing me & I could barely move my legs. Stumbled to the bus stop shelter & sat down around 10:45. Hoped there would be a bus at 11:20!

That bus service HAD been every 2 hours with one at that time but, had been severely cut, due to lack of passengers. My hopes were answered as 2 more people came to get it around 11:10. It was 10 minutes late & came at 11:30. It was only another 600 yards to home but, I could hardly walk at all by the time I sat down! My back had recovered somewhat & I think I could have walked home but I’d already waited so long for the bus! Then again, my back & legs could get stiff again on the way back! The bus dropped me off & I walked the last 750 steps down the lane to get home!

My limit seems to be around 3500-4000 steps, according to the 3 days this week I’ve been out! Beyond that I start to get tired & exhausted! I think my neuropathy affects my spine & the nerves in my legs when I get beyond a certain point! Not great to push myself THAT hard!

Will have to wait another few days for the iron tablets to take effect before I go out to town again!

11:39 (BS 9.4) 6 units Novorapid (+2 as the last time I had this sandwich it raised my BS) 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- shop bought chicken, stuffing & cranberry sandwich on white bread, bottled water.

Fell asleep from exhaustion!

18:18 (BS 6.7) 5 units Novorapid Dinner:- lamb casserole, 4 steamed new baby potatoes about 200g, cup tea twinnings buttermint with 30ml longlife almond milk & 0.5tsp of honey.

Was in two minds about having the normal dinner dose of 4 or the sleep/wake dose of 6 & split the difference! Will see what happens?

20:21 (BS 7.5) good instinct! 6 units would have been too much. I didn’t sleep so long this time.

22:03 (BS 7.3) after bath & going to bed soon!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Avocado with egg mayo and tuna prepared the night before
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Pork chop. Peanuts, pak choi and eggplant with chilli.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Staff Party in Kunshan.
Separate thread.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/staff-party-last-night-in-kunshan.73233/#post-824951
Mid Evening  -
Eating all night
About 1.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 2.0l.
1l bottled water.
3x400ml bottles Schweppes Lemon Soda water.
No idea how many beers.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Natural yogurt and Blackberries.  Lunch - 2 egg omelette with tomatoes onion and mozzarella. Spinach and feta salad on the side. Dinner - Celeriac Chips In paprika spring greens aubergine rounds grilled and steamed cod.  Snacks - 1 bag lentil curls 2 squares of G&B mint chocolate.....No insulin and 8 units Lantus.....BGL Breakfast 4.9-5.8 Lunch 4.5-4.4 Dinner 5.6-5.3


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice of low carb bread toasted with butter
L: Chinese marinated pork & salad
D: Basa fillet marinated in Garum Massala with curried ratatouille
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup

Plus 1 pint Old Rosie cider, 1 glass white wine & 1 Jura Superstition malt whiskey.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> B: 1 slice of low carb bread toasted with butter
> L: Chinese marinated pork & salad
> D: Basa fillet marinated in Garum Massala with curried ratatouille
> Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup
> 
> Plus 1 pint Old Rosie cider, 1 glass white wine & 1 Jura Superstition malt whiskey.


International day yesterday for you Mark  Chinese, Indian and is it Somerset


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of a horrible supermarkets own brand of wholemeal bread ( won’t buy it again) with butter and peanut butter and a large coffee .
L.  Sparkling water. 
D. Soft roe on  one slice of that horrible bread , sparkling water
Late snack. 3 mint crumbles a few Macadamia nuts and a Coke Zero


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- sausage, bacon, grilled tomato, poached egg, hash browns. 2xcoffee
L- mozerella, cherry tomatoes, olive oil &balsamic glaze
D- salmon and salad. Weight watchers yoghurt. 1/2 bottle of Moët (celebrating my husband being offered a new job)


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 
100g natural yoghurt with blueberrys strawberries and raspberry 
Dinner
Cheese and corned beef sandwich 
Tea
Chicken peppers aubergine tomato fried in peri peri spice
Snacks
2 viscount biscuits and sml strawberry yoghurt


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Cheese and corned beef sandwich


HEAVEN  lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> HEAVEN  lol xx


Forgot to mention the beetroot,,lol and Mrs come back with vanilla slices that's going to be hard,


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> Forgot to mention the beetroot,,lol and Mrs come back with vanilla slices that's going to be hard,


Oh vanilla slices just slip down.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg (wasn't sure whether to stick with that or opt for a Babybel that have appeared in the fridge)
D - wholemeal wiejska and garlic & herb Philadelphia sandwich and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - 2  egg smoked ham and mushroom omelette with hot chilli powder (OMG frigging AMAZING!! ), boiled charlotte potatoes, steamed green beans and a bar MR 85%
currently waiting on coffee to cool slightly
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh vanilla slices just slip down.  Nothing to worry about.


Oh that's good to hear mark got two in fridge


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt. Coffee
L- smoked salmon & scrambled egg. Coffee
D- burger, halloumi & salad. Chocolate ice cream (low sugar one - breyers)


----------



## Lanny

19/05/18
06:12 (BS 6.4) 6 units Novorapid. Breakfast:- 2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 10g pure butter dromona, 2 poached eggs, 1 cup twinings honey camomile, 1 cup twinings everyday & 80ml longlife almond milk.

Was VERY strict with the butter! The amount had been creeping up! My excuse: hot toast soaks it up! Have to wait until it cools down a bit before spreading so, I can spread the allotted amount & still have it melt into the toast! Don’t like COLD buttered toast unless I’m having jam on top! Oops! I haven’t had THAT in ages & it’s in my mind now!

07:56 (BS 8.9)

Watched the Royal Wedding! A very different, modern & American service! I enjoyed it! The bride was very minimally elegant & thought she could have done with a necklace with that neckline!

11:00 (BS 7.2) 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- 6 steamed scallops on the half shell with a sprinkle of garlic salt each, 1 beef grill birds eye, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 150ml pressed peach juice. The juice tasted very concentrated & I not sure how it will affect my BS later? Tesco didn’t have the pear juice, this time, & got the peach version of the same brand: granini!

13:12 (BS 11.3) a bit high & suspect it’s the juice! Will see how much it’ll come down, it should do being sugar in liquid form will peak & drop quickly!

15:31 (BS 6.7) I was right but, I didn’t expect such a big drop! 4 units Novorapid. Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 salted caramel chocolate cup asda es & bottled water.

Fell asleep before the 2 hour after eating mark! Was already yawning BEFORE I had dinner & the food sent me off to dreamland!

21:20 (BS 7.1) woke up.

A pretty lazy day today but, still a bit tired the whole day: hangover from yesterday? I managed to mysteriously cut my right middle finger about 0.5 inch across between the two knuckles & didn’t feel it, at the time, so, don’t know how or when I did it!

Felt the sting when washing my hands for the after breakfast reading! I take the waking reading in bed & use tissue to wipe away the first drop before squeezing a second drop of blood to test. Learnt that technique from a video posted on one of the meter companies website, GlucoRx, I think? A handy tip if you can’t wash your hands, out & about!

It takes a while for see & feel fine cuts so, it was probably yesterday I cut it!

Odd that it’s the right hand as my neuropathy affects me differently in my hands. My left has less feeling so, I tend to cut myself without feeling it on that hand & fingers. My right has increased sensitivity especially to heat so, can burn myself easily on those fingers.

I try to protect myself as best I can by keeping chopping to a minimum by using blenders & buying frozen ready diced onions etc. & have a pair of leather gloves by the microwave to put on for taking out hot food: pair of silicone oven gloves by the cooker oven of course!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Bacon, eggs, baked beans and a low carb muffin
Mid Morning –
½ bar Heidi 85%, I must eat it before it melts in this heat. I have about 12 bars of it plus others
L – 
Tuna and avocado egg mayo and vine toms.
Mid Afternoon –
The other ½ bar Heidi 
D – 
3 KFC Chicken Breasts delivered to home. Just couldn’t face going out and it was raining.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 2.0l.

End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of that orrible bread with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. An apple and some watermelon, sparkling water. 
S. 3 mint crumbles. 
D. Cos lettuce, sweet pickled beetroot, sliced turkey breast, coleslaw and a Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - 2 flat mushrooms topped with tomato chopped smoked bacon onion and mozzarella. Lunch - ham egg salad with salad cream from Sainsburys Dinner - 2 sausages( Morrison’s toulouse sausages ) spring greens and spinach mix bare  baked spaghetti(was very good) in a home made tomato and basil sauce. Strawberries and blackberries with cream for pudding  Snack - 2 McVitie’s milk chocolate thin. No NovoRapid 8 units of lantus. BGL breakfast 5.5-5.6 Lunch 5.7-4.4 Dinner 4.7-4.2


----------



## Mark Parrott

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - 2 flat mushrooms topped with tomato chopped smoked bacon onion and mozzarella. Lunch - ham egg salad with salad cream from Sainsburys Dinner - 2 sausages( Morrison’s toulouse sausages ) spring greens and spinach mix bare  baked spaghetti(was very good) in a home made tomato and basil sauce. Strawberries and blackberries with cream for pudding  Snack - 2 McVitie’s milk chocolate thin. No NovoRapid 8 units of lantus. BGL breakfast 5.5-5.6 Lunch 5.7-4.4 Dinner 4.7-4.2


Born Toulouse!  I'll get my coat.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & egg in a low carb muffin
L: Sliced polish sausage & cucumber in a bread thin
D: Chicken Thai green curry & cauli rice
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup

Pimms & lemonade & 1 Jura Superstition.


----------



## scousebird

Hello all, I'm back home but only for 3 days, we're off again on Thursday.
Today
Tea
B: Bacon butty on wholemeal, tea.
L: Assorted cheese with 6 Cheddars, coffee.
T: BBQ'd burger & 2 pork belly slices, salad & bread roll, tea.
Tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 19/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast (6am): Bacon, scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, walnut bread), baked beans / Grapefruit {338 Cal / 28.2g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}
.......................................14 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): _Picnic during walk, eaten on a hilltop_
Lamb & barley broth {141 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}
Roast beef salad, pickle, hummus {158 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, walnuts {129 Cal / 7.6g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Beer (Coors Light, 1 pint) {163 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm):_ BBQ at friends house, estimated values_
Sausage sandwich, lamb meatballs, salad {585 Cal / 38.7g Carbs}
Prosecco (1 small) / Beaujolais (2 small) {252 Cal / 7.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, yoghurt {78 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Scone, blackberry jam {185 Cal / 30.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2175
Carbs 185.4g
Protein 105.3g
Fat 61.0g (Sat Fat 21.4g / Trans fat 1.3g)

Sunday 20/5
FBG (5.30am) _Not measured today_

Breakfast 1 (6.30am): _At friends house so limited choice & estimated values_
Porridge (made with semi skimmed milk), prunes,
dried apricots {342 Cal / 66.1g Carbs _OUCH! far higher than anything I've had for ages_}
.......................................2 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (9am): Bacon, mushrooms, fried egg {167 Cal / 2.6g Carbs}

.......................................2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Roast chicken, new potatoes, carrots, runner beans {378 Cal / 29.2g Carbs}
Ginger & pear cake (small piece) {102 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}

_Back home so any bad choices are now completely my own
BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Spicy tomato soup {110 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, figs, hummus {249 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {141 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {143 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1723
Carbs 171.5g
Protein 105.3g
Fat 61.0g (Sat Fat 18.2g / Trans fat 1.0g)_

All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday
Can't remember what I ate it was that much
252.2 carbs that carb fairy was looking after me tho woke at 06:20 with 8.6 I have been strict with myself today tho


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek Yoghurt
L- Girls lunch - Prosecco, chicken feta & olive salad with dough sticks
D- Chicken Skewers, Salad. Breyers chocolate ice cream.

Stupid blood sugars!!!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Blue cheese with vine toms and OLIVES then I had a low carb muffin with sardines in tomato sauce.
Mid Morning –
½ Bar Ritters
L – 
Raspberries and whipped cream.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Hunan Cuisine
Chicken with chillies, liver with clams, pak choi with garlic and mapo tofu.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
Chinese tea.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

20/05/18
05:45 BS 7.8. 6 units Novorapid. Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 2 beef grills birds eye, 30g grated candian vintage cheese, cup twinnings everyday & 40ml longlife almond milk.
My version of a Philadelphia cheese steak! 
08:00 BS 8.2

10:30 BS 8.3. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- serving lamb casserole, 4 steam baby new potatoes 200g, 100ml pressed peach juice.

Felt tired & took my meds, even though a bit early, & slept after lunch! My right ear is throbbing & hurting. I think I have an ear infection. Soaked a cotton bud with a drop of tea tree oil & applied it inside my ear! Clipped the ragged edge of skin on my cut finger as it kept catching on things & applied some sudocrem! Slept until just after midnight! Finger has started to heal but, I definitely have an ear infection as I felt my right ear throbbing in pain through my sleep!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Greek yogurt and raspberries . Lunch - Ham & cottage cheese salad( lettuce tomato cucumber spring onion) Dinner - boiled Gammon 50g jersey royals cauliflower kale leeks carrot and a little gravy. Pudding strawberries and cream. Snacks - 3 fruit-tella no added sugar jelly sweets 1 apple. No NovoRapid 8 units lantus BGL Breakfast 4.6-4.4 Lunch 4.3-4.2 Dinner 4.8-4.5


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> I definitely have an ear infection as I felt my right ear throbbing in pain through my sleep!


Nasty, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @scousebird, I hope the tea tree oil sorts it out in couple of days, otherwise I’ll go to GP for antibiotics!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 20/05/18
> I definitely have an ear infection as I felt my right ear throbbing in pain through my sleep!


I hope it’s not too painful and clears up soon


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Ljc.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of some nice wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L.  5 strawberries , some watermelon and sparkling water. 
S. 2 mint crumbles , these ones are 5 carbs ea.
D. lettuce, coleslaw, sweet pickled beetroot, smoked venison, hard boiled egg, a smidgen of Coronation chicken and a Coke  Zero, I enjoyed this even more than usual as no rapid  required , with only a small rise on the Libre graph.  
Before bed. I had a slice of wholemeal bread and butter to keep my levels up. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Fry up (2 sausages, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, plum tomatoes)
L: Low carb sponge pudding with cream (this was an experiment that worked)
D: Tandoori chicken & salad
Pud: Berry crumbs & jelly (this is the dregs of berry bits left at the bottom of the bag)


----------



## Beck S

Morning all. What a lovely weekend!  Nearly went and got a barbecue to celebrate the sun!  Plenty of walking and garden work done over the weekend for my exercise.

Friday:
B - 50g Tesco Nuts and Seed Muesli (it's alright carb-wise for my, but it tastes quite bland.) and semi-skimmed milk.
L - Salad pot of cucumber, yellow pepper, carrot, bbq chicken pieces and a mini pork pie.  Lemon drizzle Fibre 90 bar.
D - Mowed the lawn when I got home for exercise.  Gammon with cheese and pinapple, carrot, swede and peas.  Strawberries for afters.

Saturday:
B - Muesli... No wait, the milk had gone off so I had a Oats So Simple porridge bar which I keep in for emergencies.  No tea 
L - Out at the garden centre, so I had a warm steak panini with side salad and Sprite Zero.  The bread was an utter treat.  Long walk around the garden centre to counteract it.
D - Hunters chicken with peas and carrots. 1 Lindor for afters

Sunday
B - Muesli (bought milk.  Yaay!) with semi-skimmed milk.
L - Cheese and bacon toastie from Costa, latte, Rhythm 108 chocolate and hazlenut biscuits (https://www.rhythm108.com/pages/ooh-la-la-tea-biscuits - I can have these if I know I'm going to walk around afterwards with very little change to my BG)
D - Ikea meatballs, peas, carrots, and sweetcorn.

My weight has been stubbornly level for the last couple of months, but half a kilo seems to have disappeared so I am pleased.

@Vince_UK Every time I read your posts when I'm tired that mention Hunan Cuisine, I read it as human and get very confused


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> Morning all. What a lovely weekend!  Nearly went and got a barbecue to celebrate the sun!  Plenty of walking and garden work done over the weekend for my exercise.
> 
> Friday:
> B - 50g Tesco Nuts and Seed Muesli (it's alright carb-wise for my, but it tastes quite bland.) and semi-skimmed milk.
> L - Salad pot of cucumber, yellow pepper, carrot, bbq chicken pieces and a mini pork pie.  Lemon drizzle Fibre 90 bar.
> D - Mowed the lawn when I got home for exercise.  Gammon with cheese and pinapple, carrot, swede and peas.  Strawberries for afters.
> 
> Saturday:
> B - Muesli... No wait, the milk had gone off so I had a Oats So Simple porridge bar which I keep in for emergencies.  No tea
> L - Out at the garden centre, so I had a warm steak panini with side salad and Sprite Zero.  The bread was an utter treat.  Long walk around the garden centre to counteract it.
> D - Hunters chicken with peas and carrots. 1 Lindor for afters
> 
> Sunday
> B - Muesli (bought milk.  Yaay!) with semi-skimmed milk.
> L - Cheese and bacon toastie from Costa, latte, Rhythm 108 chocolate and hazlenut biscuits (https://www.rhythm108.com/pages/ooh-la-la-tea-biscuits - I can have these if I know I'm going to walk around afterwards with very little change to my BG)
> D - Ikea meatballs, peas, carrots, and sweetcorn.
> 
> My weight has been stubbornly level for the last couple of months, but half a kilo seems to have disappeared so I am pleased.
> 
> @Vince_UK Every time I read your posts when I'm tired that mention Hunan Cuisine, I read it as human and get very confused


Thats Funny Beck S had me laughing


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Small banana & Greek yogurt, 2 bacon & 2 eggs.  Milky coffee.
Tea
L: Chicken salad with Tesco chunky coleslaw, 2 teeny satsumas, mullerlight Greek yogurt
Tea
T: Spag bol with wholemeal spag .  2 glasses vin rouge.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal sandwich with German smoked baked ham and garlic & herb Philadelphia and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - 2 egg omelette with smoked ham and 2 large flat mushrooms and hot chilli powder , boiled charlotte potatoes, steamed green beans and a bar MR 85%
coffee
S - babybel original
3 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> Blue cheese with vine toms and OLIVES then I had a low carb muffin with sardines in tomato sauce.
> Mid Morning –
> ½ Bar Ritters
> L –
> Raspberries and whipped cream.
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Hunan Cuisine
> Chicken with chillies, liver with clams, pak choi with garlic and mapo tofu.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
> Chinese tea.
> End for today.
> ____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 8750 View attachment 8751 View attachment 8752 View attachment 8753


Is your middle name bertolli by any chance,lol)


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday's menu
Breakfast none
Dinner, 260g green cabbage red cabbage peppers sweetcorn carrot (stirring)
Snack wagon wheel


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Thanks, @Ljc.


Hope it works itself out, they can be nasty.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 21/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackcurrants, pecans {276 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
.......................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled duck egg, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, walnut bread) / Juice from one orange {291 Cal / 24.4g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}
.......................................5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Spiced tomato soup {101 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {225 Cal / 8.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, cherries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {139 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Watermelon {32 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Linguine Alfredo_ [made with buttermilk so quite low fat],_
salmon, green beans, peas {465 Cal / 37.6g Carbs}
Dessert: Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {129 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1775
Carbs 170.2g
Protein 102.0g
Fat 65.7g (Sat Fat 13.8g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

21/05/18
00:06 BS 9.9 woke up after a VERY long sleep! My finger has started to heal & is no longer tender but, definitely have ear infection: felt the throbbing pain through my sleep! 

04:16 BS 13.8 couldn’t get back to sleep & BS has risen without insulin & an oatcake but, thought I could get some sleep! 8 units Novorapid (+2). Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 2 sausages, 100g baked beans & 100ml pressed peach juice.
06:12 BS 8.5.

10:30 BS 7.9 4 units Novorapid 30 units Levemir & all other meds, +1 unit Levemir for the duration of the infection. Lunch:- serving chicken casserole, 0.5 tin pears & 0.5 of the drained juice 100ml.

Dozed off & forgot to test. Ear got really hot so, applied oads of aloe vera gel via cotton bud as that’s antibacterial too but, soothing & cooling at the same time!

17:03 BS 8.5 woke up 4 units Novorapid. Dinner:- serving lamb casserole, 3 steam new baby potatoes 150g & cup chicken brovril ( 1tsp paste in 180ml water).

Slept soon after.

23:34 BS 8.4. Shortly after waking up! Ear feels much better! Only hurts when I press it, to access the degree of inflammation, & applied more tea tree oil, followed by aloe vera gel to cool afterwards!

Don’t feel like eating at the moment so, 6 units Novorapid & an oatcake! Without that yesterday’s dawn phenomenon raised my BS!


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Is your middle name bertolli by any chance,lol)


I wish it was lol


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory lunch
Minced pork stuffed egg roll parcels, I had 4. Beansprouts, beans with shredded cabbage and tofu with peppers and Chinese sausage.
Mid Afternoon –
Pomegranite thingy.
D – 
Slow cooked sausage and tomato casserole, it is so easy and convenient.
Blackberries and whipped cream.
Mid Evening –
4 sq’s Cachet 85% choc. That is 8gr/carbs
Some blue cheese and a few OLIVES
BTW:- Miss Mao like blue cheese.
She stole some off me last night and guzzled it and was looking for more.
So I have a cat who doesn’t like fish or chicken but likes blue cheese lol.
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
I bottle Schweppes soda water
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B .  Was so hungry  3slices of wholemeal toast with butter and peanut butter and  a large coffee. 
Necessary snack. 150 ml full fat Coke and 2 gingernuts, that will teach me for doing the hoovering lol.
L. Sparkling water. 
D. Chicken Tikka masala and a bit more rice that I should have had and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

Vince I had to laugh about Miss Mayo stealing cheese. I had a cat called Tinker who used to my steal Maltesers if she got half a chance 
Tinker and her daughter Splash also loved sausages and  Chinese chicken curry


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Vince I had to laugh about Miss Mayo stealing cheese. I had a cat called Tinker who used to my steal Maltesers if she got half a chance
> Tinker and her daughter Splash also loved sausages and  Chinese chicken curry


Caught me totally by surpise lol


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Greek yogurt and raspberries Lunch - (leftovers) gammon cauliflower with cheese and kale. Dinner - bare baked spaghetti 5% mince steak green pepper and tomato spinach. Snack -small orange 2 McVitie’s thins.....No NovoRapid 7 units Lantus BGL Breakfast 4.7-5.7 Lunch 4.3-3.9( 2 jelly babies 1 orange 4.8) Dinner 4.6-4.2


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Smoked Mackerel & scrambled egg
L: Chicken salad
D: Jerk marinated pork belly & stir fry
Pud: Low carb jam sponge & custard


----------



## Beck S

B: Greggs bacon roll and latte
L: Salad pot from Morrisons.  Cherry tomatoes were particularly tasty yesterday.
D: Chicken breast with cheese and bacon, cauliflower cheese, peas, and sweetcorn.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Caught me totally by surpise lol


Most cats love cheese Vince.


----------



## Martin Canty

L - Hummus & Celery
D - Blue cheese & butter stuffed burger (might see the other one I made tonight
   - Pork dust breaded snap peas


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee and a babybel (wasn't at home to boil an egg lol)
D - wholemeal garlic & herb Philadelphia and German smoked baked ham sandwich and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T  - chicken breast marinated in chilli oil, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and a mushroom and a square Lindt 90% 
coffee
3 pints water x


----------



## Amigo

B - 2 boiled eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast, tea

L - mixed sandwiches from M&S and 2 shortbread biscuits, latte

D - flattened and chargrilled some chicken breasts with home-made pizza type topping done with fried red onion, herbs, garlic, tomato chilli pesto, topped with mushrooms, 4 small new potatoes, selection of vegetables

Snacks - few toffees and some coriander prawns (nibbled whilst cooking)  not together obviously!


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out so 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, beans, grilled tomato, mushrooms, granary toast, tea.
Tea
L: Tuna, mayo & red onion on a wholemeal roll, sliced cucumber, sliced peaches, mullerlight Greek yogurt, tea
Tea
T: Chicken in red wine, basmati rice, coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 22/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
blackberries, pecans {294 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
.......................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, smoked mackerel /
Satsuma {275 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
.......................................3 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {91 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
Ham, fig & avocado salad, hummus {236 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {129 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes, squash, swede,
runner beans, red cabbage, cranberry sauce {411 Cal / 38.1g Carbs}
Dessert: Pear, blackcurrants, yoghurt {86 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {139 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1789
Carbs 185.2g
Protein 108.9g
Fat 56.2g (Sat Fat 12.1g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday 
Breakfast
100g natural yoghurt with blueberrys 
Dinner
1 slice of burgen toasted
Tea
1 homemade onion bhaji 1 tortilla
Snack
1 wagon wheel,10g 86% chocolate


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory lunch
Unmentionable fish, cauliflower with block fungus and a little pork, some green stuff (no idea what), tofu with shredded greens.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Slow cooked sausage and tomato casserole, it is so easy and convenient.
Raspberries and 8 little raspberry ice cream thingy’s.
Mid Evening –
Some blue cheese, vine toms and a few OLIVES
4 sq Cachet 85%
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
I bottle Schweppes soda water
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

22/05/18 Dozed off a few times between midnight & 9am before getting hungry! Applied more tea tree oil & aloe vera gel a few times & ear is much better!

09:00 BS 6.7. 6 units Novorapid. Breakfast:- 4 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 20g pure butter, cup twinings everyday, cup twinings honey camomile, 80ml longlife almond milk!

VERY strict with the butter again!

11:00 BS 7.8. 30 units Levemir & all other meds.

13:00 BS 5.4 4 units Novorapid. Lunch:- serving lamb casserole, 3 steam new baby potatoes 150g & 100ml pressed peach juice.

14:51 BS 7.4.

Slept around 19:00.

Woke up after midnight! Ear about the same!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> 22/05/18 Dozed off a few times between midnight & 9am before getting hungry! Applied more tea tree oil & aloe vera gel a few times & ear is much better!
> 
> 09:00 BS 6.7. 6 units Novorapid. Breakfast:- 4 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 20g pure butter, cup twinings everyday, cup twinings honey camomile, 80ml longlife almond milk!
> 
> VERY strict with the butter again!
> 
> 11:00 BS 7.8. 30 units Levemir & all other meds.
> 
> 13:00 BS 5.4 4 units Novorapid. Lunch:- serving lamb casserole, 3 steam new baby potatoes 150g & 100ml pressed peach juice.
> 
> 14:51 BS 7.4.
> 
> Slept around 19:00.
> 
> Woke up after midnight! Ear about the same!


Sorry about the Ear problem Lanny, it can be very distressing.


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny do you think you should see a doctor about your ear now? It's been a few days.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - 2 Quorn sausages and a fried egg . Lunch - Ham and feta salad Dinner - Pulled pork wraps ( lettuce leaf used as the wraps) and salad (red cabbage spring onion radishes little gem black olives) Snack - 1 small apple 2 squares of G&B mint chocolate. Now off NovoRapid completely(DSN approved) Lantus 6 units BGL Breakfast 4.3-4.7 Lunch 5.7-4.8 Dinner 4.8-4.6


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> @Lanny do you think you should see a doctor about your ear now? It's been a few days.



I will try & get an app. today to see GP! Have to call at 08:30 &, fingers crossed, I get an appointment!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 1 slice low carb bread toasted & 1 choc/peanut butter cup
L: (At friend's) 2 slices cheese on toast (white bread!)
D: 2 low carb calzones & salad
Pud: Choc cream cheese mousse with berries & topped with left over custard & crushed mixed nuts & coconut flakes


----------



## Lanny

Just rang my GP practice & things are done differently now! Had to tell the person answering the phone what's wrong & the doctor decided not to see me but, is giving me something for it, didn't say but I presume it's antibiotics. I can pick it up at the chemist later this afternoon!

So, my ear infection is going to get sorted soon!


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 
Omelette with cheese 
Dinner none
Tea
Ciabatta with Halloumi pesto and tomato 
Supper
100g natural yoghurt with raspberries and grapes
Snacks
3 nice biscuits


----------



## Lanny

Just back from the chemist & have taken my first antibiotic pill!  No tea tree oil, alone vera or anything herbal while as it could interfere with the antibiotic! Use a cold wet flannel to ease the hot flesh round the ear! I shouldn't have left it so long but, I hate taking unnecessary antibiotics & I was hoping I wouldn't need them!


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal sandwich with garlic & herb Philadelphia and sliced chicken breast and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - mince and mushrooms in oxo with hot chilli powder, boiled potatoes, steamed sprouts and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
S - babybel, the last one  (Bruce came in from work with another net full and I've 2 nets on the shopping list )
3 pints water xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lanny said:


> Just back from the chemist & have taken my first antibiotic pill!  No tea tree oil, alone vera or anything herbal while as it could interfere with the antibiotic! Use a cold wet flannel to ease the hot flesh round the ear! I shouldn't have left it so long but, I hate taking unnecessary antibiotics & I was hoping I wouldn't need them!


Alone Vera?  She needs some friends.


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> Just back from the chemist & have taken my first antibiotic pill!  No tea tree oil, alone vera or anything herbal while as it could interfere with the antibiotic! Use a cold wet flannel to ease the hot flesh round the ear! I shouldn't have left it so long but, I hate taking unnecessary antibiotics & I was hoping I wouldn't need them!


Hope it sorts your earache very quickly


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Raspberries & mullerlight Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee
Tea
L: 1/2 tuna butty, 1/2 Laughing Cow light butty on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, cucumber slices with Tesco chunky coleslaw, berries, tea.
Tea
T: Mushroom, spam & cheese omelette, coffee

We are off to Lincolnshire in the motorhome tomorrow, back Tuesday night.  Behave yourselves while I'm gone


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. Sparkling water, 6 luscious strawberries and some watermelon. 
S. 2 mint crumbles. 
D. 2 bangers, 6 chunky oven chips, fried onions, peas and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 23/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled egg, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {296 Cal / 26.6g Carbs}
.......................................8 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {109 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad, roast beef & hummus {283 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, almonds {137 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Strawberries, plum, yoghurt, hazelnuts {119 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Andalusian chicken & aubergine stew {322 Cal / 29.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Malaga ice cream {152 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {136 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1611
Carbs 147.7g
Protein 99.2g
Fat 56.9g (Sat Fat 16.0g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory lunch
Meatballs, I had 4. Tofu with peppers, cabbage and potatoes which I ate this time
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
AVOCADO mixed with mayo and tuna a little Lea and Perrins, OLIVES, Silverskins. Vine toms, 2 hard boiled eggs and some blue cheese.
Raspberries with whipped cream
Mid Evening –
½ bar 85% Heidi 85% that is about 9gr/ carbs
About 2.5.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
2 bottles Schweppes soda water
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> Medium banana
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L –
> Factory lunch
> Meatballs, I had 4. Tofu with peppers, cabbage and potatoes which I ate this time
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> AVOCADO mixed with mayo and tuna a little Lea and Perrins, OLIVES, Silverskins. Vine toms, 2 hard boiled eggs and some blue cheese.
> Raspberries with whipped cream
> Mid Evening –
> ½ bar 85% Heidi 85% that is about 9gr/ carbs
> About 2.5.0 litres of coffee.
> Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
> 2 bottles Schweppes soda water
> End for today.
> ____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 8811


This was looking good Vince...until you got to the olives & avocado


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Alone Vera?  She needs some friends.


Made me laugh Mark...that could be a great title for another hit song?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> This was looking good Vince...until you got to the olives & avocado


You have a distinct lack of taste for the finer culinary arts I must say.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You have a distinct lack of taste for the finer culinary arts I must say.


Urghhhhhhh Vince hardly fair...but avocado & olives...please!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhhhhh Vince hardly fair...but avocado & olives...please!


Food granted to us mere mortals by the Gods.\


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Food granted to us mere mortals by the Gods.\


Bet you'd like to be at Greggs...nice hot pie?...hmmmn hmmmn hmmmn


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - 1 slice low carb bread toasted marmite and fried egg Lunch - tandoori chicken salad Dinner - Thi fish green curry bare naked rice. Snacks - I bag lentil curls 1 bag pickled onion space raiders No insulin 6 units lantus BGL Breakfast 5.1-4.4 Lunch 4.7-4.2 Dinner 4.7-5.2


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Muesli
L: Tuna salad
D: Cajun chicken in a cajun sauce with soya bean spaghetti
Pud: Jelly & berries


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Muesli
> L: Tuna salad
> D: Cajun chicken in a cajun sauce with soya bean spaghetti
> Pud: Jelly & berries


Carb Thursday this evening Mark...I'll be reading this tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Food granted to us mere mortals by the Gods.\


Yuk...mushy green & something that looks like 'Toad' eyes...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Carb Thursday this evening Mark...I'll be reading this tomorrow morning.


I'm saving my carb allowance for tonight.  Had sausages & scrambled egg for brekky, only around 3g carb.


----------



## Beck S

I read these posts and it always makes me sooo hungry!!

Yesterday:
B: Egg on granary toast, 2 bacon and a sausage.
L: Ham and cheese sandwich (canteen only had white so I had to make do), small packet of dry roasted peanuts, coke zero
D: Bacon sarnies on low carb wholemeal.

I love bacon 

I bought one of the new No Dough Pizza Company pizzas from Sainsburys this week, has a cauliflower base.  Will let you know what it's like.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory lunch
2 Chicken drumsticks, well more like sparrows ankles, cucumber, cabbage with chilli and a soy hard boiled egg.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
100% ground beef burger, 2 fried free range, very streaky bacon and the last of my pizzaiola sauce
Raspberries with 8 raspberry ice cream little squares
½ bar 85% Heidi 85% that is about 9gr/ carbs
Mid Evening –
A little blue cheese and a couple of vine toms.
About 2.5.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
2 bottles Schweppes soda water
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

23/05/18
Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 2 sausages cookstown, cup twinings everyday & 40ml longline almond milk alpro.

Lunch:- 2 78% meat beef burgers hulls, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn & 100ml pressed peach juice granini.

Dinner:- 1 90% meat steak burgers hulls, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 100ml pressed peach juice granini. Cooked the 2, in the pack, & bought 1 pack of each to try! Liked the 78% beef but, didn't like the 90% steak burgers & threw out the other one: too dry! I agree with Jamie Oliver that at least 20% fat is needed for a nice juicy burger! I have the other half pack, 2, left of the 78% beef burgers.

24/05/18
Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 1 sausage cookstown, cup twinings everyday & 40ml longline almond milk alpro.

Lunch:- serving chicken casserole, 0.5 tin pears & 0.5 of the drained juice.

Slept after lunch & got up after midnight today!

The last 2 days my BS has been erratic & I've had to adjust my insulin, basal & bolus, because of the ear infection!  I left it a wee bit late to treat with antibiotics & it got a bit worse,23/05/18, before it started getting better, 24/05/18!

I'm also starting to make plans with one of my brothers to go see my dying sister, in England, together in about a week's time once I'm over this ear infection! It's VERY inconvenient to fly with ear problems! I did it once when I came down with a cold while on holiday, in Italy, followed by an ear infection & it was very painful to fly, balance was badly affected too!


----------



## Lanny

Mark Parrott said:


> Alone Vera?  She needs some friends.





Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh Mark...that could be a great title for another hit song?



Oops! Didn't notice that!  I'm claiming @Vince_UK , signature excuse!  , with a whistle!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - 1 slice low carb bread toasted with 1 slice leerdammer Lunch - ham feta and salad(lettuce tomato baby cucumber radish and olives) Dinner - turkey steak polenta buffalo mozzarella tomato’s kale and spinach small amount of green pesto. Snack - 1 bag pickled onion space raiders 2 squares G&B mint chocolate. No NovoRapid 5 units lantus BGL Breakfast 4.3-5.1 Lunch 4.2-4.3 Dinner 4.4-4.9


----------



## Ljc

B.. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter, a large coffee. 
L. Sparkling water.
D sweet and sour chicken with only a small amount of sauce and 2 spoons of rice and a Coke Zero.
Early hours this morning I ended up having to eat for England


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 24/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blackberries, walnuts {292 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
.......................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, tomatoes,
mushrooms / Juice from one grapefruit {280 Cal / 20.7g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
....................................… 5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {83 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {289 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, macadamias {162 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Toast (two slices, walnut bread), cottage cheese {192 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Pheasant, celeriac mash, roast squash, runner beans,
peas, Cumberland sauce {378 Cal / 38.2g Carbs}
Dessert: Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {131 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1927
Carbs 184.7g
Protein 109.4g
Fat 70.0g (Sat Fat 16.2g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 sausages & scrambled egg
L: BLT in wholemeal bread thin
D: Starter: Large mushroom stuffed with Stilton & bacon.  Main: Ham, chicken & Goose scotch egg with salad & Jersey royals (which I didn't eat as too salty!)
Pud: 1 slice open apple pie & extra thick double cream


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> This was looking good Vince...until you got to the olives & avocado


The unmentionable Olive and Avocado at that,how dare he,lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> You have a distinct lack of taste for the finer culinary arts I must say.


Think you put you instead of I,lol


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast, none
Dinner 3 boiled eggs
Tea,chips and peas,chippy
Supper, mini sausage roll
125g yoghurt


----------



## Beck S

B: 50g Muesli and semi-skimmed milk (this is a never ending bag of muesli)
L: Chicken flatbread thing from the co-op, which I walked to to buy.  Lemon drizzle Fibre 90 cake bar.
D: Turkey breast with bacon, cauliflower cheese, and carrot.  2 lindor for dessert.
Various decaff coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 25/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
blackberries, walnuts {295 Cal / 35.7g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
.......................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), avocado, tomatoes,
fried egg yolks / Juice from one orange {324 Cal / 25.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Eating out so quantities are estimated_
Pig's head croquette, soda bread {186 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
Soft shell crab, lamb's lettuce, tomatoes {120 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}
Wine: Picpoul de Pinet (2 medium) {214 Cal / 5.4g Carbs}
Rhubarb and orange tart {246 Cal / 25.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 3.8_
Dinner (6pm): Lemon hake, sweet potato fries, peas, corn {281 Cal / 30.7g Carbs}
Dessert: Baked nectarine, raisins, maple syrup, almonds, 
crème fraiche (fat free, bought by mistake but not too bad) {165 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1831
Carbs 167.9g
Protein 86.1g
Fat 63.0g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
Medium banana
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory lunch
Well Grandma Liu definitely had an off day.
Unmentionable fish flavoured bones, fried potato strip with chilli which I had to eat, green beans with pork and tofu with peppers.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Tuna with AVOCADO egg mayo, vine toms, ham and blue cheese.
Raspberries with whipped cream and 8 chocolate ice cream squares.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2.5.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
2 bottles Schweppes soda water
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Heath o

Benny G said:


> Every time you mention olives I want to eat some. I had avocado and hummus with roasted veg and tuna for lunch, and yes it would have been even tastier with a few black olives thrown in.


Could of been worse benny you could of had cous cous, ew slimey cous cous with olives


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Food granted to us mere mortals by the Gods.\


Not granted thrown to cos they wouldn't touch it,lol


----------



## Lanny

25/05/18
Very late dinner:- serving chicken casserole, 0.5 tin pears & 0.5 the drained juice.

Slept a little bit!

Breakfast:- 2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 10g pure butter dromona, 200g baked beans heinz, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 1 sausage cookstown, cup twinings everyday & 40ml longlife almond milk alpro.

Lunch:- steam salmon fillet, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn, 100ml pressed peach juice granini & a choc ice miss mollys.

Dinner:- 1 bag microwave popcorn *butterkist butter, 1tsp icing sugar, 0.5tsp ground cinnamon schwartz & bottled water. Wasn’t really hungry but, wanted to take something with the last antibiotic pill of the day before going to bed! A naughty treat that I love & haven’t had in a long time: sweet cinnamon popcorn!  I tried just adding cinnamon without the sugar but, like cocoa, it’s naturally bitter & needs a little sugar!

My ear felt much better, with very little heat occasionally & only hurts a little when pressed directly on the lobe. 

Edited to correct brand of popcorn


----------



## Vince_UK

@Lanny 
Glad the ear seems to be on teh mend Lanny. There is nothing worse than ear pain.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @Vince_UK!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Alpro coconut yogurt and blackberries Lunch - turkey steak kale green beans tomatoes Dinner - Asparagus ham mushroom and spring onion frittata with a side salad of lettuce tomato and olives. Snacks - 1 apple 2 squares of G&B mint chocolate 6 blackberries and single cream. 4 units lantus BGL Breakfast 4.7-4.8 Lunch 4.7-4.2 Dinner 4.2-4.0


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Yoghurt, nuts & berries
L: Half a goose's scotch egg (Left over from Carb Thursday)
D: Chilli stuffed aubergine & salad
Pud: A very naughty morrello cherry & cream muffin. Wifey needed this after being prodded at the hospital.


----------



## Heath o

Benny G said:


> I used to like couscous but I think it has too many carbs. Slimy? I guess you stirred in too much butter. I prefer it dry with a separate sauce.


No mean with avocado, when I tried it it had a slimey texture,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Oops! Didn't notice that!  I'm claiming @Vince_UK , signature excuse!  , with a whistle!


I couldn't work out what this meant yesterday Lanny...I've got it...you mean the 'fat fingers' typo defence


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Yoghurt, nuts & berries
> L: Half a goose's scotch egg (Left over from Carb Thursday)
> D: Chilli stuffed aubergine & salad
> Pud: A very naughty morrello cherry & cream muffin. Wifey needed this after being prodded at the hospital.


She is entitled Mark...what's your excuse.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> She is entitled Mark...what's your excuse.


Sympathy pigging out


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Sympathy pigging out


I was trying to be slightly more diplomatic Vince...most unlike me...now you've spoilt it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I have to agree with you, avocado served straight does have a bit of a soapy texture. That's why I usually mash it up and mix in lime or lemon or vinegar.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...not avocados.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> No mean with avocado, when I tried it it had a slimey texture,lol


Avocado...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I used to like couscous but I think it has too many carbs. Slimy? I guess you stirred in too much butter. I prefer it dry with a separate sauce.


The time I tired couscous Benny...my BG shot up to 15.5...I haven't tried it since.


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> I couldn't work out what this meant yesterday Lanny...I've got it...you mean the 'fat fingers' typo defence



Yep! Tapping keys on the tiny keyboard on an iPhone is hard & I type wrong letters all the time, especially the keys on the edges like a, q, p & l etc. Not such a problem on the iPad & no problems at all on the macbook! Also predictive text can be very annoying when it changes what I’ve typed! Grr!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Yep! Tapping keys on the tiny keyboard on an iPhone is hard & I type wrong letters all the time, especially the keys on the edges like a, q, p & l etc. Not such a problem on the iPad & no problems at all on the macbook! Also predictive text can be very annoying when it changes what I’ve typed! Grr!


Similar problem here Lanny...thank goodness for the edit button.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Yep! Tapping keys on the tiny keyboard on an iPhone is hard & I type wrong letters all the time, especially the keys on the edges like a, q, p & l etc. Not such a problem on the iPad & no problems at all on the macbook! Also predictive text can be very annoying when it changes what I’ve typed! Grr!


I just miss the keys and type to fast and NEVER read it before I press the send key lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> She is entitled Mark...what's your excuse.


Er. Share & share alike?


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal Buttered toast with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L . Sparkling water. 
S. Coffee and 2 gingernuts, treated myself as had good news about lefty. 
D. Meatballs but Was soooo naughty and had pasta in a lovely sauce too and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Vince_UK said:


> Thats Funny Beck S had me laughing


Glad it's not just me @Beck S 
I keep doing a double take thinking @Vince_UK has turned cannibal. At least it would be a low carb diet!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B –  
Tuna AVOCADO egg mayo left over from previous night with some blue cheese which I have to consume before I leave on Wednesday.
Mid Morning –
½ bar Heidi 78%
L –  
Nowt
Mid Afternoon –
The other half of Heidi 78%
D – Chicken casserole made with the pizzaiola sauce Amigo.
Raspberries and whipped cream
Mid Evening –
Blue cheese and a few buttered sesame crackers
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx. 1.0l.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal buttered bread with a scrape of lemon curd and a very large coffee. 
L. 4 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate, an apple and sparkling water. 
D. Prawns , seafood sauce, cos lettuce, sweet pickled beetroot, Warldolf sadlad and a Coke Zero. all the more enjoyable as I didn’t need to jab for this and my Libre line was good. .
S. 2 mint crumbles
Was a bit  peckish before bed so had 6 walnut halves and sparkling water 
Water throughout the day.
It’s now 02 48 I’m wide awake and my tum wants its brekkus. I wonder if I can fool it with a nice cup of coffee instead.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> B.
> It’s now 02 48 I’m wide awake and my tum wants its brekkus. I wonder if I can fool it with a nice cup of coffee instead.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - leftover frittata and bacon. Lunch - subway salad B.M.T ( Ham salami pepperoni) Dinner - Steak mushrooms spinach asparagus @Kaylz  Halloumi fry’s highly recommend. Snacks I apple 2 squares G&B mint chocolate. 2 glucose tablets.... 2 units lantus....BGL Breakfast 4.9-4.6 Lunch 4.4-4.2 Dinner 3.9 -15 min after 4.2- 2hrs after 3.8 treated back up to 4.4.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 26/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries,
raspberries, pecans {313 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
.......................................5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, walnut bread), Bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms,
baked beans, toast (one slice, seeded)/ Juice from one orange {267 Cal / 25.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {88 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {310 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {154 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

……………………..3 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, walnut bread),
cottage cheese, satsuma {110 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Wild duck breast, potato dauphinoise, roast squash,
turnip, green beans / Malbec (4oz) {579 Cal / 34.0g Carbs}
Dessert: Malaga ice cream {163 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2033
Carbs 176.2g
Protein 103.4g
Fat 79.3g (Sat Fat 21.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> Coffee will keep you up all night. How about a nice dozy mug of hot chocolate or a relaxing green tea then back to bed.


Funnily enough Benny it has the opposite effect on me but I am on a permamet caffeine high anyway lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Greek yoghurt with nuts & berries
L: Pastrami, gherkin & cheese sarnie on Burgen
D: Lamb Rogan Josh, cauli rice, 2 poppadoms & 1 chapatti
Pud: Blackberry  Clafoutis  & cream.


----------



## Lanny

26/05/18
Breakfast:- 1 slice veg roll hulls, 1 sausage cookstown, 2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50, cup twinning buttermint, 30ml longlife almond milk & 0.5tsp honey rowse.

Lunch:- ate out. veg. soup, chicken, stuffing & mayo sandwich & bottled water.

Slept till after midnight today!

Ear is definitely on the mend as it's getting itchy & I'm having to fight the temptation to stick my finger in for a scratch! There were a few pops too: build up of wax, I think! will need ear drops to clear everything out after the antibiotics! I want my ears as clear as possible for flying!

My genetics! I inherited excessive, hard ear wax & assiocated balance problems from my dad! We both have to keep our ears clear of wax build up with regular ear drops, especially so in his case as he wears hearing aids in both ears: clogs the filters!


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> The time I tired couscous Benny...my BG shot up to 15.5...I haven't tried it since.


Don't blame you Bubbsie got the texture of sand,lol


----------



## Heath o

Benny G said:


> I have to agree with you, avocado served straight does have a bit of a soapy texture. That's why I usually mash it up and mix in lime or lemon or vinegar.


I cut big chunk off and made myself eat it just remember the slime and taste,,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> I cut big chunk off and made myself eat it just remember the slime and taste,,lol


Oh ye of little faith


----------



## Ljc

Benny G said:


> Coffee will keep you up all night.


No change their then 


> How about a nice dozy mug of hot chocolate or a relaxing green tea then back to bed.


A hot chocolate oh yesssssss  please I just wish I wish I could,  tea I’m sorry but


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Oh ye of little faith


Just tried that blue cheese vince on krackerbread can't type the result, it'd get deleted,dogs enjoyed it though poor buggers feel so sorry for them,lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Oh ye of little faith


The Gods threw it away for a reason vince,lol


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Funnily enough Benny it has the opposite effect on me but I am on a permamet caffeine high anyway lol


Tea drinkers just don't understand do they vince,lol


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 boiled eggs
Dinner 1 slice burgen toast
Tea plaice new potatoes cauli sprouts
Supper 2 vanilla slices,


----------



## Brando77

Bubbsie said:


> This was looking good Vince...until you got to the olives & avocado


Send your Olives and Avocados over to me! Every day food. Yummo.


----------



## Amigo

Heath o said:


> Breakfast 2 boiled eggs
> Dinner 1 slice burgen toast
> Tea plaice new potatoes cauli sprouts
> Supper 2 vanilla slices,



I was just thinking how virtuous you’d been Heath and then wham...not one but 2 vanilla slices! Sometimes the urge is just too irresistible!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I was just thinking how virtuous you’d been Heath and then wham...not one but 2 vanilla slices! Sometimes the urge is just too irresistible!


It's my fault.  I told him they slip down easily.  Didn't mean he could eat two of them!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It's my fault.  I told him they slip down easily.  Didn't mean he could eat two of them!


I knew it would be your fault Mark...and you're right they do.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Don't blame you Bubbsie got the texture of sand,lol


Yes it has...never thought to that before.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Tea drinkers just don't understand do they vince,lol


Just got back from London...first before anything else some good coffee


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a peanut & choc protein bar
coffee
T - mince and mushrooms in oxo, charlotte potatoes, steamed sprouts and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
S - babybel
3 pints water xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 27/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Walnut bread, banana {117 Cal / 21.8g Carbs}
.......................................6 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,
blackberries, pecans {287 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Garlic mushrooms, toast (one slice, seeded),
hummus {151 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

Lunch (3pm):_ BBQ at friends, quantities estimated_
Sausages, chicken & pepper kebabs, Thai bream,
tomato & mint salad {553 Cal / 5.2g Carbs}
Prosecco (3 small), Pinot Noir (2 medium) {318 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, ice cream {142 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}

Dinner (8pm): Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {242 Cal / 8.5g Carbs}

Snack (11pm): Toast (two slices, seeded), milk {211 Cal / 22.8g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2021
Carbs 139.4g
Protein 108.1g
Fat 75.1g (Sat Fat 19.1g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
3 egg omelette with a few mushrooms, tomatoes and a little leftover chicken.
Mid Morning –
½ Bar Heidi 78%
L – 
Nowt
Mid Afternoon –
The other ½ bar Heidi
D – 
Out. 
Zhujiaojiao Water Town
Cold beef, a COMPLETE braised chicken and I mean COMPLETE, feet, head the lot. Malai tofu similar mapo tofu but less spicy, eggplant with minced pork and some slow cooked pork in vine leaves.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx.1.0l.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Lanny

27/05/18 up 00:30 but, didn't eat till around 06:00.
Breakfast:- 2 78% meat beef burgers hulls, 30g grated Candian vintage cheese, cup twinings buttermint, 30ml longlife almond milk & 0.5tsp honey rowse.

Slow cooked Irish stew, with potatoes added to my usual lamb casserole recipe!

Lunch:- serving Irish stew & 150ml of pressed pear juice granini.

Dinner:- 2 boxes 200g microchips mccains with a dash of garlic salt each schwartz, 100ml pressed peach juice granini.

Took my last antibiotic pill & there is still a little bit of infection left! Slept & up today just before 04:00. Overnight the infection seems to be gone! There's only a bit of an ache when I press very hard on the lobe! The GP seems to have got it bang on the head: 1 pill 3 times a day for 5 days!


----------



## Vince_UK

OOOO Look what I have found online today
@Heath o Definitely Food Of The Gods..


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> OOOO Look what I have found online today
> @Heath o Definitely Food Of The Gods..
> 
> View attachment 8888 View attachment 8889 View attachment 8890


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that's just plain wrong Vince.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - 2 jerk sausages and mushrooms on toast (low carb bread) Lunch - ham egg and salad cream salad(m&s 9g carbs) Dinner - Medley of fish ( cod salmon squid and garlic prawns) with new potatoes, Courgette and spinach. Pudding - mixed berries Blackberries and raspberries single cream. Snack - 1 bag space raiders 2 squares G&B mint chocolate..... 2 units lantus.... BGL breakfast 4.6-4.7 Lunch 4.9-4.8 Dinner 4.4-4.2


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon & egg in low carb muffin (added 1 tsp vital wheat gluten to muffin recipe & it makes it stronger)
L: Blackberry Clafoutis (I think the high levels of Inulin in this is causing flatulence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
D: 2 pork chops & med veg
Pud: Chocolate lemon & lime dessert (lemon & lime jelly topped with a chocolate ganash, which seized for some reason)


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - 2 jerk sausages and mushrooms on toast (low carb bread) Lunch - ham egg and salad cream salad(m&s 9g carbs) Dinner - Medley of fish ( cod salmon squid and garlic prawns) with new potatoes, Courgette and spinach. Pudding - mixed berries Blackberries and raspberries single cream. Snack - 1 bag space raiders 2 squares G&B mint chocolate..... 2 units lantus.... BGL breakfast 4.6-4.7 Lunch 4.9-4.8 Dinner 4.4-4.2


Spireite where do you get your jerk sausages from?


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Spireite where do you get your jerk sausages from?


Morrison’s gluten free so all meat 1g carbs per 2 sausages., they have real nice Toulouse sausages same carb count.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L . 4 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate, 5 strawberries , sparkling water. 
S. An apple. 
D. Roast chicken breast, cos lettuce, sweet pickled beetroot , hard boiled egg, wardolf salad and a Coke Zero. No bolus needed my Libre line was good. 
S. A handful of walnuts , a little later 2 mint crumbles , sparkling water. 
Water through the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that's just plain wrong Vince.


NO it Ain't


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> NO it Ain't


Wot...avocado chocolate should be a crime Vince...whoever thought of that needs locking up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Morrison’s gluten free so all meat 1g carbs per 2 sausages., they have real nice Toulouse sausages same carb count.


Okay clinic tomorrow...en route I pass a massive Morrisons will be grabbing me some of those.


----------



## Vince_UK

I need get myself an Ice cream maker. Been looking on Amazon.
This low carbing ain't cheap


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I need get myself an Ice cream maker. Been looking on Amazon.
> This low carbing ain't cheap


We got one from Lidl last year, never used it! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> We got one from Lidl last year, never used it! lol xx


What a waste lol


----------



## Kaylz

@Spireite72 are they Morrisons own brand? I cant find them online  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Wot...avocado chocolate should be a crime Vince...whoever thought of that needs locking up.


Well I am DEFINITELY going to try it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Spireite72 are they Morrisons own brand? I cant find them online  xx


I have just been looking also but cannot find them either.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I need get myself an Ice cream maker. Been looking on Amazon.
> This low carbing ain't cheap


I'm havering anyway, it was 2016! I was doing my work experience full time then I got diagnosed so never got the chance to use it x


----------



## Kaylz

I can find the Toulouse one's but they seem to be 1g per sausage not per 2 xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I need get myself an Ice cream maker. Been looking on Amazon.
> This low carbing ain't cheap


Vince...you don't need an ice cream maker...you WANT one...just don't eat ice cream...simples.


----------



## Vince_UK

Just stuck some Toulouse ones on the delivery Morrisons are scheduled to make on Thursday afternoon when I get back.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...you don't need an ice cream maker...you WANT one...just don't eat ice cream...simples.


AVOCADO ICE CREAM with Chocolate, sounds heaven.
In Indonesia they make a drink with AVOCADO and a chocolate sauce, it is delicious.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just stuck some Toulouse ones on the delivery Morrisons are scheduled to make on Thursday afternoon when I get back.


I'm getting me some tomorrow...although like @Kaylz I can't seem to find the jerk ones


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> AVOCADO ICE CREAM with Chocolate, sounds heaven.
> In Indonesia they make a drink with AVOCADO and a chocolate sauce, it is delicious.


 ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Spireite72

Kaylz said:


> @Spireite72 are they Morrisons own brand? I cant find them online  xx


Yes we looked the toulouse ones are on but for some reason the jerk ones don't show up they all part of the morrisons best range.


----------



## Spireite72

We've had the jerk ones twice now from morrisons. Sorry just looked and it is 1g per sausage it's the chipolatas from aldi that are 0.5g each sausage.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> We've had the jerk ones twice now from morrisons. Sorry just looked and it is 1g per sausage it's the chipolatas from aldi that are 0.5g each sausage.


1g each is fine for me...that still means I can eat three...will look out for the jerk ones tomorrow...a sausage toad springs to mind for Tuesday dinner.


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> Can we repost this in the low carb recipe thread?
> I have never tried spicy ice cream before but I could give this a go.


Good Idea Benny, how do we do that ?


----------



## Vince_UK

Vince_UK said:


> OOOO Look what I have found online today
> @Heath o Definitely Food Of The Gods..
> 
> View attachment 8888 View attachment 8889 View attachment 8890


@Northerner 
Sorry Northie can we move this to the Low Carb Baking thread please
Thanks


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Northerner
> Sorry Northie can we move this to the Low Carb Baking thread please
> Thanks


Copy the link and paste it yourself lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Copy the link and paste it yourself lol xx


Thank you
I am just a Needy Poor Old Pensioner who is not totally familiar with these techie things


----------



## Vince_UK

What link lol?


----------



## Beck S

Had a very up and down weekend.  Spent the weekend in a park at a music festival so food has been interesting.  Friday I had a bit of a food meltdown and ate most of a large bag of crisps.  Paid for it, BG went up to beyond 10.  First time I've majorly slipped too, so I'm kicking myself.

Saturday: 
B: 50g Muesli, semi-skimmed milk.
L: Cheeseburger.
Free McFlurry from the stall in the park!
D: Sausage and chips from another stand.  Not the best of days.

Sunday:
B: 2 sliced of low carb wholemeal toast and butter.
L: Cornish pasty
D: Chorizo cooked with cider and onion, some small breadsticks.  BGs on Sunday were much better than Saturday!  The heat over the weekend coupled with lots of dancing kept my levels down though which was nice.  One thing that was really nice to see was that all the stalls selling soft drinks, apart from Coke and Pepsi, they were pretty much all the sugar free versions of the drinks, so I had plenty of options.  Today I plan on salad.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> What link lol?


Sorry I thought it was a link, busy doing my own things so not paying full attention, go find it again and copy and paste the link in the low carb thread xx


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> @Northerner
> Sorry Northie can we move this to the Low Carb Baking thread please
> Thanks


I copied it rather than moving it, as a lot of posts here refer to it.


----------



## Lanny

28/05/18
03:56 Breakfast:- 8 units Novorapid serving Irish stew, cup twinings buttermint, 30 ml longlife almond milk & 0.5tsp honey rowse. 04:26 BS 11.9 forgot to test before eating! 06:12 BS 15.4.

12:02 BS 5.5 Lunch:- 5 units Novorapid 30 units Levemir & all other meds. 2 lamb grills birds eye, 2 bags steam veg tesco greens & corn & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 14:18 BS 6.9.

Had a choc ice miss mollys! 

16:41 BS 6.2 Dinner:- 8 units Novorapid 1 bag golden veg rice birds eye, 1 beef grill birds eye, 2 tbsp concentrated curry paste tasty foods with 10tbsp water & 100ml pressed peach juice granini. 19:08 BS 9.2.

Spent a very long & hot day in the conservatory with loads of sunscreen on, guzzling loads of iced water! Imagine a melting emoji! 

Just had a bath & going to bed soon. 

I hope you all had a great Bank Holiday!


----------



## Brando77

Vince_UK said:


> OOOO Look what I have found online today
> @Heath o Definitely Food Of The Gods..
> 
> View attachment 8888 View attachment 8889 View attachment 8890


Espresso and Avocado? *Manly Swoon*


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> OOOO Look what I have found online today
> @Heath o Definitely Food Of The Gods..
> 
> View attachment 8888 View attachment 8889 View attachment 8890


Well that spoilt the ice cream vince,and it can't be food of the Gods,otherwise they wouldn't of thrown it back at us,sorry you lol)


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Just got back from London...first before anything else some good coffee


That's what like to hear Bubbsie, got your priorities right I see good girl


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> It's my fault.  I told him they slip down easily.  Didn't mean he could eat two of them!


Not your fault mark checked carbs and cals before I ate them,everybody deserves a day off lol


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Well that spoilt the ice cream vince,and it can't be food of the Gods,otherwise they wouldn't of thrown it back at us,sorry you lol)


I've found a recipe for ice cream that doesn't involve the dreaded avocado! lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Brando77 said:


> Espresso and Avocado? *Manly Swoon*


They trying to put avocado with everything now,hoping people will eat it, lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> That's what like to hear Bubbsie, got your priorities right I see good girl


Bloody needed it Heath!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I've found a recipe for ice cream that doesn't involve the dreaded avocado! lol xx


Well thank goodness Kaylz...quick post it before Vince gets back.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> I've found a recipe for ice cream that doesn't involve the dreaded avocado! lol xx


Send it me Kaylz don't give it that Vince_UK tho,let him stick to his avocado ice cream,lol


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well thank goodness Kaylz...quick post it before Vince gets back.


I'll post the it in the low carb baking thread tomorrow as not got time just now xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Send it me Kaylz don't give it that Vince_UK tho,let him stick to his avocado ice cream,lol


Made me laugh....


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'll post the it in the low carb baking thread tomorrow as not got time just now xx


.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> .


I've bookmarked the link so will get onto it in the morning  xx


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 
1 banana 
Dinner
2 burgen toast 
Tea
New potatoes plaice cauliflower 
Supper
Natural yoghurt with grapes


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B –
> 3 egg omelette with a few mushrooms, tomatoes and a little leftover chicken.
> Mid Morning –
> ½ Bar Heidi 78%
> L –
> Nowt
> Mid Afternoon –
> The other ½ bar Heidi
> D –
> Out.
> Zhujiaojiao Water Town
> Cold beef, a COMPLETE braised chicken and I mean COMPLETE, feet, head the lot. Malai tofu similar mapo tofu but less spicy, eggplant with minced pork and some slow cooked pork in vine leaves.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> Iced Water with lime approx.1.0l.
> End for today.
> ____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 8882View attachment 8883View attachment 8884View attachment 8885View attachment 8886View attachment 8887


The feet and head easy to eat compared to 2 of your other unmentionables,lol


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I knew it would be your fault Mark...and you're right they do.


Its OK Bubbsie think I do enough to work them off,lol


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> OOOO Look what I have found online today
> @Heath o Definitely Food Of The Gods..
> 
> View attachment 8888 View attachment 8889 View attachment 8890



I have made avo ice cream like this before, has good texture and no avo taste. I do also make carrot cake and choc cake with beetroot and neither taste of the veggie ingredient.


----------



## Heath o

I love carrot cake and chocolate and beetroot cake,and the avocado ice cream willing try anything once


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I copied it rather than moving it, as a lot of posts here refer to it.


Thanks Northie


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I've found a recipe for ice cream that doesn't involve the dreaded avocado! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
“ala” Ditto with soya milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch
Well what can one say about today’s offering?
Chicken feet-totally avoided I just cannot bring myself to eat them., fish which was ok’ish when bones extracted. Green beans and tofu with celery.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Sausage casserole in Sauce Amigo.
Raspberries and whipped cream.
Mid Evening –
4 sq, that’s ½ a bar by the way 8gr carb, Cachet 85% choccy.
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx.1.0l.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Vince_UK

Going home dinner tonight  They are arranging, will try avoid getting legless. 
Oh the joys lol


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 27/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Weetabix, almond milk, 
plums, blueberries {190 Cal / 33.6g Carbs}
.......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Bacon, scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) {284 Cal / 21.4g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Lemon & poppy seed muffin {197 Cal / 23.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable & lentil soup, soda bread {226 Cal / 26.5g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {143 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}

………………………….3 mile walk
_BG (6pm) 3.7_
Dinner (6pm): Salmon, new potatoes, avocado salad, hummus {440 Cal / 22.0g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {143 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), cottage cheese, milk {139 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1819
Carbs 172.2g
Protein 94.2g
Fat 72.1g (Sat Fat 12.7g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> The feet and head easy to eat compared to 2 of your other unmentionables,lol


Will "Gift" you some and when you start work for me on a purely voluntary basis, I know now what your meal allowance will include.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I love carrot cake and chocolate and beetroot cake,and the avocado ice cream willing try anything once


Avocado ice cream Heath...traitor.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Avocado ice cream Heath...traitor.


Not a traitor at all, he has been "re-educated" at an Avocado Lover Boot Camp.
His life will be fuller and more colourful now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Not a traitor at all, he has been "re-educated" at an Avocado Lover Boot Camp.
> His life will be fuller and more colourful now.


So you say Vince....


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Jerk sausages new potatoes tomato and red onion hash with fried egg.... Lunch - M&S tomato and pepper salad half a M&S corn beef and pork scotch egg....Dinner - lettuce wrapped burger topped with avocado ,cheese and spring onion side of brown lentil and tahini(found in Aldi freezer section 8.4g carbs per 80g serving).......Snacks - 1 pink lady apple hand full of berries(blackberries and raspberries) 2 squares G&B roast Almonds dark chocolate......BGL - Breakfast 4.6-5.5 Lunch - 4.5-4.9 Dinner - 4.4-4.4


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - Jerk sausages new potatoes tomato and red onion hash with fried egg.... Lunch - M&S tomato and pepper salad half a M&S corn beef and pork scotch egg....Dinner - lettuce wrapped burger topped with avocado ,cheese and spring onion side of brown lentil and tahini(found in Aldi freezer section 8.4g carbs per 80g serving).......Snacks - 1 pink lady apple hand full of berries(blackberries and raspberries) 2 squares G&B roast Almonds dark chocolate......BGL - Breakfast 4.6-5.5 Lunch - 4.5-4.9 Dinner - 4.4-4.4


Definitely getting me some of those jerk sausages this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely getting me some of those jerk sausages this morning.


I ordered some Toulouse ones from Morrsions online yesterday for delivery Thursday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I ordered some Toulouse ones from Morrsions online yesterday for delivery Thursday.


Its a downwards spiral from there Vinc...first the Toulouse sausages...then the avocado ice cream...then off to Greggs...ooh...be careful.


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely getting me some of those jerk sausages this morning.


There very good a nice spicy flavour with a little background heat I love them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> There very good a nice spicy flavour with a little background heat I love them.


I love jerk seasoning Spireite...going to make sure I get a couple of jars while I'm out...my favourite is walkers...although the Dunns River one runs a close second.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I ordered some Toulouse ones from Morrsions online yesterday for delivery Thursday.


If I can't find them Vince (the jerk ones) going to make my own.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> If I can't find them Vince (the jerk ones) going to make my own.


So, Sweeney Todd now I see


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> So, Sweeney Todd now I see


What you going on about Vinny...this is Bedfordshire we just don't do things like that here...I'll *buy* some sausages & season them up...honestly I put it down to your age.


----------



## Vince_UK

I work this out at being less than 1gr/carb per sausage.
https://groceries.store.morrisons.com/products/103127178/details


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I work this out at being less than 1gr/carb per sausage.
> https://groceries.store.morrisons.com/products/103127178/details


Fancy telling us which ones they are? As when I click on the link it's taking me to the log in page, no sausages to be seen! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Fancy telling us which ones they are? As when I click on the link it's taking me to the log in page, no sausages to be seen! xx


OOOOPS 
https://groceries.morrisons.com/web...param=sausages&parentContainer=SEARCHsausages


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> OOOOPS
> https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/The-Black-Farmer-Premium-Pork-Sausages/211438011?from=search&tags=|105651&param=sausages&parentContainer=SEARCHsausages


Ah seen a few opinions on these, some say they can be quite tough xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Ah seen a few opinions on these, some say they can be quite tough xx


I have ordered some to try, perhaps they would go well in a sausage casserole if to tough. Will see after tried them.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I have ordered some to try, perhaps they would go well in a sausage casserole if to tough. Will see after tried them.


Yeah they would possibly do in a casserole if too tough, or even just as stewed sausages xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Tuna salad
D: Chicken & bacon ratatouille
Pud: Chocolate lime dessert


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> OOOOPS
> https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/The-Black-Farmer-Premium-Pork-Sausages/211438011?from=search&tags=|105651&param=sausages&parentContainer=SEARCHsausages


Black Farmer sausages are nice and tasty   though the skin does tend to be a little tough.


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 1 banana
Dinner 1 slice burgen toast 
Tea  black pudding egg cheese on 1 slice burgen toast(definitely sent from the Gods Mr Vince_UK)


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Will "Gift" you some and when you start work for me on a purely voluntary basis, I know now what your meal allowance will include.


I would come and give you an hand vince if you lived closer,and my meals would have to be ice cream hot corn flakes and rusk,non of that dodgy stuff they eat in shanghai and the 2 unmentionables,


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Avocado ice cream Heath...traitor.


I'd try spoonful only for the ice cream sake,lol


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a very la4ge coffe. 
L . 5 Ryvita’s with a little Brussels pate, an apple, 6 small strawberries and sparkling water.
D. Minted lamb shank , 4 small halves of roast potatoes I cheated and bought a pack  of frozen ones, broccoli and a Coke Zero.
I think I may have over estimated the carbs, A necessary snack of 150 ml full fat Coke and 2 gingernuts.
Before bed was 2.2 so more Coke  and  2 mint crumbles . Once my levels rose into the 5s, I still had that hypo hunger and succumbed to rather a lot of walnuts.
Methinks another  basal test is  required.


----------



## Ljc

Avocado ice cream


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> 2 slices of wholemeal bread


Sorry to bring this up so long after the incident but I was interested in which supermarket own brand you had that you found revolting? lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Ljc said:


> Avocado ice cream View attachment 8904


I know would surprise me if they start sneaking it soft drinks,lol


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Sorry to bring this up so long after the incident but I was interested in which supermarket own brand you had that you found revolting? lol xx


It was Burgen linseed and Soya that I found revolting. I like Tesco’s own sliced wholemeal


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> It was Burgen linseed and Soya that I found revolting. I like Tesco’s own sliced wholemeal


I tried the Burgen once wasn't that keen either, funnily enough it's Tesco own medium wholemeal I buy! haha xx


----------



## Heath o

Ljc said:


> It was Burgen linseed and Soya that I found revolting. I like Tesco’s own sliced wholemeal


I love burgen soya and linseed and hovis seed sensations,also tesco high protein bread is nice


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> It was Burgen linseed and Soya that I found revolting. I like Tesco’s own sliced wholemeal


I quite liked that one Ljc...the Tesco one was good but they are such small slices...possibly I'm just greedy I need the bigger slices.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I tried the Burgen once wasn't that keen either, funnily enough it's Tesco own medium wholemeal I buy! haha xx


I like the Burgen Kaylz...about the best on I've tasted.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I like the Burgen Kaylz...about the best on I've tasted.


Each to their own lol, we all have our own individual tastes, would be boring otherwise although that would mean less arguing/debating on this thread!!! HAHAHA  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Each to their own lol, we all have our own individual tastes, would be boring otherwise although that would mean less arguing/debating on this thread!!! HAHAHA  xx


True...got me some of those Jerk sausages...lunchtime here we come.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Going home dinner tonight  They are arranging, will try avoid getting legless.
> Oh the joys lol


Vince...no drinking competitions with those young bucks...otherwise...a 19 hour flight with a hangover...not good.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> True...got me some of those Jerk sausages...lunchtime here we come.


Wish I could see them! lol, wonder why they aren't up on the site though, ah well never mind haha, enjoy!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Wish I could see them! lol, wonder why they aren't up on the site though, ah well never mind haha, enjoy!  xx


Yes I looked for them too yesterday online...on the way back from the clinic I popped into a huge Morrisons...they have so many different varieties...I also meant to get a jar of jerk seasoning...forgot that...but I got two packs of jerk sausages...will report back on them after lunch.


----------



## Beck S

I think I've tried the Black Farmer sausages before, I do remember having some posh ones that had skins that made them a bit chewy.

Better day yesterday.
B - 2 slices of Low Carb Wholemeal toast and butter
L - Chicken and Pesto flatbread, latte
D - Went to Harvester, had steak with broccoli instead of fries, large bowl of salad from the salad bar and one of the tiny bread rolls.


----------



## Lanny

29/05/18
07:37 BS 7.6. 7 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 potato waffles birds eye, 2 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 10g pure butter dromona, 200g baked beans heinz, cup twinings everyday & 40ml longlife almond milk. 10:01 BS 15.7.

12:32 BS 8.7. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- 1kg veg soup mckees.

16:43 BS 8.4. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1kg veg soup mckees. 18:50 BS 7.1 just after a bath so, borderline! Will have to keep an eye on it in case the hot bath lowers BS too much? But, tired & dozing off! So, correction snack 1 oatcake!

Didn’t want to eat much in the heat! Another meltingly hot day in the conservatory! Another melting emoji! 

Can barely keep my eyes open! Good night to you all!


----------



## scousebird

Hi all, I'm back.

Back to being good tomorrow after a boozy weekend


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny how's your ear?


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B – 
“ala” Ditto with soya milk
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L – 
Factory Lunch - Last one for a while
Minced pork stuffed egg roll, hard boiled egg in soy sauce, spinach and eggplant with chili and minced pork.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Out. Persuaded them no need for a big dinner so Zhang Ai Jun (Leo), who looks after the business when I am not there, and I had a nice quiet meal and discussion in Kunshan.
Mapo tofu of course, okra with wasabi and soy dip, thinly sliced pork with cucumber, stir fried green beans with chili and a Sichan pepper spicy chicken dish which was by far the spiciest dish I have ever had in China in 16 years. When I say spicy I mean explosively so.
Mid Evening –
4 sq Cachet 85% and then I had some blue cheese.
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
Iced Water with lime approx.1.0l.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Haven't been on this thread for aaagggeeesss!
Today
B - 2 boiled eggs and 2 slices of Burgen toast
L - Cheese salad
D - Minted lamb grills, new potatoes, broccoli and carrots
Pud - sugar free jelly, cream and raspberries.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
S- mini pepperami 
L- sausage and mushroom omelette with a handful of crisps
D- meatballs in homemade passata, one slice wholemeal bread. Malteasers cookie.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - low carb bread toasted with tomato and cheese...Lunch - Ikea kids meal 5 meat balls and morrocan style couscous...Dinner - rose veal burger brown lentil with tahini courgette spaghetti and tomato... pudding lo cal jelly key lime pie flavoured.....Snack 1 apple 2 squares G&B roasted almonds chocolate......BGL...Breakfast - 5.1-5.3  Lunch - 5.1-5.7  Dinner 3.5(*4.7)-5.5    Hypo treated 2 glucose tablets and 1 apple


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> @Lanny how's your ear?



Thanks for asking @scousebird 

This morning, the ache is completely gone. There’s been a of popping the last few days from fluid build up! But, this morning feels drier! So, hopefully no popping today!


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 28/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), 
Peach, strawberries, almonds {290 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
………………………...5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Tangerine {271 Cal / 19.0g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Smoked salmon galette (buckwheat pancake) / 
Chestnut crepe {315 Cal / 41.1g Carbs}

Lunch (1pm): Ham & avocado salad, hummus {259 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}
Blackberries, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {150 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}

………………………….5 km row
Dinner (6pm): Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, celeriac mash, 
roast squash, cauliflower, runner beans / Zinfandel (4oz) {495 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
Lemon & blueberry cake {173 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2008
Carbs 186.8g
Protein 113.3g
Fat 68.8g (Sat Fat 16.0g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 
2 slices of bacon 
Dinner
2 boiled eggs
Tea cod and tin of mushy peas
Supper
Natural yoghurt with pineapple grape and kiwi
Snack
2 reeses peanut butter cups


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Tinned Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: 2 'hot & spicy' jumbo sausages from Tesco hot counter
S: Nature Valley salted caramel protein bar
D: Meatballs stuffed with Mozzarella in tomato sauce & soya bean spaghetti
Pud: Heavenly chocolate cake with berries & squirty cream


----------



## Beck S

B: Wholemeal bacon roll
L: Half a co-op wholemeal chicken sandwich (only half because something was gristley and put me off the rest), beef hula hoops, Sprite Zero
D: fajitas - mince beef, orange and yellow pepper, Old El Paso powder, squirt of Heinz 50% salt/sugar ketchup, sour cream, grated cheddar and 2 mini tortillas.

No treats yesterday, went in for my new HbA1 this morning so psychologically I was pretending it would make a difference!!


----------



## Lanny

30/05/18
07:12 BS 9.4. That’ll be the oatcake yesterday! 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 3 slices veg roll local butcher, 1 box 100g microchips mccains, 200g baked beans heinz & bottled water. 09:26 BS 13.4.

12:05 BS 10.0. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- 3 beef sandwiches, 3 cups of tea (1 each of twinings honey camomile & buttermint in the teapot) with 90ml longlife almond milk & 1.5tsp (0.5 in each cup) honey rowse! I love this tea combination as it’s so refreshing on a hot summer’s day! 14:18 BS 10.8.

15:00 fancied some whipped ice cream so, walked 3500 steps, there & back, to get some at the nearest petrol station. Sat at the picnic table to have my ice cream before walking back. Nearly melted on the walk back! Melting emoji or, TVB’s Fred melting into a muddle! Thank goodness I didn’t go out earlier in the day! I really enjoyed my ice cream guilt free as I’d walked 3500 steps for it! Sometimes only freshly whipped ice cream straight from the machine will do! 

17:36 BS 5.4. That’ll be the meltingly hot walk then: ice cream had no impact on BS! 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 2 78% meat beef burgers hulls, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 19:28 BS 9.4 just after bath & going to bed soon!

If you haven’t read about Fred, on the waking BS thread, here’s an explanation:-

For many, many years Hong Kong TV channel TVB has had, & still does, an animated weatherman called Fred! My late grandmother never listened to the weather report & just watched what Fred did, or is that what happens to him? 

If it was a perfect summer’s day that wasn’t too hot, he’d see a flower, pick it up & put it in his jacket buttonhole, exclaiming ahhh! as he walked away. If it was very hot, he’d melt into a puddle of water. If it was rainy, he’d put up an umbrella. If there was a typhoon, he’d get blown away.

I loved watching Fred when I discovered him on my first trip to HK when I was 10! I loved the extreme weather conditions the best:- Fred melting, drowning, blown away & struck by lightning!  Oh, & Fred sneezing so hard, he’d blow himself away when the pollen count was high! 

Puzzled by my grandmother switching off the telly after seeing Fred without watching the weather report afterwards, I asked her about it! She told me Fred had already told her all she needed to know!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: All bran & skimmed milk, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee
Tea
L: Turkey & cranberry butty on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, raspberries & mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Steak, new potatoes, peas & sweetcorn, orangeade zero.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 30/5
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Snack (5.30am): Half banana {43 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
.......................................6 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Ham, scrambled egg, toast (one slice, walnut bread),
tomatoes, mushrooms / Juice from one orange {294 Cal / 24.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {160 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {309 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {154 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {118 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
………………………….6 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Turkey meat balls, ragu, linguine,
parmeasan / Zinfandel (4oz) {612 Cal / 45.9g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {131 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2004
Carbs 165.0g
Protein 115.3g
Fat 77.9g (Sat Fat 19.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - low carb bread toasted with tomato and cheese...Lunch - sea food omelette( prawns a crab stick chopped up mushrooms and 2 eggs. 1 aldi cracker thins with spreadable Brie...Dinner - stir fried veg with protein noodles and rump steak( protein noodles 6.2 g carbs for 100g best alternative I’ve found to noodles/pasta so far)....snacks - 1 apple 1 ,10cal jelly( lemon cheesecake flavour) 2 squares G&B almond chocolate.....BGL...Breakfast - 4.8-5.6 Lunch - 5.3-4.1 Dinner 4.4-3.9(treated 4.7) still 2 units lantus


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Streaky bacon, scrambled egg & slice of toasted Burgen
L: Tuna salad & Nature Valley protein bar
D: Spicy marinated Basa fillet with fried cherry tomatoes & green beans & a cashew sauce (courtesy of Diet Doctor)
Pud: Heavenly choc cake with berries & squirty cream


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 boiled eggs
Dinner 2 burgen toast 
Tea chips and peas 
20g 85%


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. A small apple , 6 strawberries and some  Sparkling water .
Coffee, I managed to resist the pleas of the gingernuts.
D. Top crust Steak and ale pie   Peas, 4 small new potatoes,  and some Zero.
Before bed 3 mint crumbles.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Lanny

31/05/18
07:02 BS 9.6. 7 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 3 slices veg roll local butchers, 1 box 100g microchips mccains, 200g baked beans heinz & bottled water. 09:09 BS 13.7.

12:10 BS 13.3 8 units Novorapid (+2 correction as BS is over 13 & +2 for honey in tea) 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch: 3 beef sandwiches & 2 cups of tea (twinings honey camomile & buttermint) 60ml longlife almond milk & 1tsp honey rowse. 14:38 BS 13.2.

17:21 BS 8.3. 5 units Novorapid as yesterday's after dinner reading was a bit high & tonight's reading before is also a bit higher too! Dinner:- oven baked salmon fillet, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn, 0.5 tinned pears & 0.5 of the drained juice. 19:07 BS 6.9 just after bath before bed. Again borderline but, I'll leave it this time as the oatcake was unnecessary the last time.

Today was MUCH cooler but, also stickier as light rain this morning didn't clear the air! The grey cloud cover made it very humid!

My sister, & her husband, & my brother came round & we were talking about my other sister, in the hospice! She doesn't want any visitors to see her & was running short of money! We, brother, sister & brother-in-law decided to send the money we would have used for plane tickets to her bank account instead.

Coincidentally, my sister, in the hospice, rang me & we all had a nice chat with her on the phone! She sounded quite energetic & happy! She even asked me about my ear, my other sister told her about it in one of their phone calls. She doesn't want me to see her the way she is now & wants me to remember her the way she was.

She was last here with me on a visit with my dad & other siblings last summer from July to August 2017. She'd already had some health issues bothering her & I'd urged her to see a GP when she went back! It was shortly after in Sept. after she got back to Burnley that she got the cancer diagnosis!

She only told her husband & son as she saw how my mum's very quick passing from cancer on 1st. June diagnosis to 15th. July 2015 affected the whole family: she didn't want to distress us when we couldn't help! THAT was the hardest part about mum's passing!

She always seemed very heroic to me as a child growing up & I put her on a pedestal! It wasn't until I (in italics) grew up myself that I saw her flaws, disillusioning, & saw her as she actually is! I'll always remember her as being very brave!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 31/5
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), 
Plum, raspberries, hazelnuts {298 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
………………………...5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Baked beans on toast (one slice, seeded), mushrooms /
Juice from one orange {192 Cal / 25.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {146 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {226 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {137 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

………………………….3 mile walk
Snack (3pm): Ice cream (99, cornet not eaten) {156 Cal / 17.5g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.5_
Dinner (6pm): Game stew _(venison, pheasant, rabbit, pigeon)_, celeriac mash, 
roast squash, runner beans, peas {375 Cal / 40.4g Carbs}
Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, peanuts {122 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {142 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1849
Carbs 187.2g
Protein 108.0g
Fat 59.7g (Sat Fat 13.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea x 2
B: 2 poached eggs on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, apple juice
Tea
L: Ham butty on the same bread, strawberries & mullerlight yogurt
Tea
T: Very naughty fish & chips sitting on Dover cliffs watching the ferries, water
Red bush tea

I managed to fall down the stairs tonight; sore knee, sore hand, sore pride but I managed to laugh


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek Yoghurt
L- Chicken ceasar salad at ask. Handful honeycomb chocolate things
D- Salmon, noodles & salad. Hot chocolate.


----------



## Ljc

B. 3 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. 4 buttered  Ryvita’s With a little cheese, an apple and sparkling water .
Coffee no gingernuts 
D. Chilli con carne with  3 dessert spoons of rice and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> I managed to fall down the stairs tonight; sore knee, sore hand, sore pride but I managed to laugh


Ouch. Hope you’re not too sore now.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
All sort of stuff on the flight including many things  I should not eat but what the hell. chicken, fish, rolls, marmalade, hash browns.
Tested when I arrived home and got a 5 so not to bad.
Had to wlak ast Greggs store at Newcastle airport and I could have murdered a pie BUT I resisted.
My first dinner back in Newcastle
D – 
Bavette steak with  Ardennes pate and Dijon, 2 x Spanish chorizo and Oak smoked cheddar stuffed Portobello mushrooms.
Blackberries and extra thick cream.
Bar MR Sour cherry chilli, Oh how I have missed this 
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
About 1 litre of water on the flight
3 x Double espresso when home, needed it


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> Ouch. Hope you’re not too sore now.


Thanks. No ill affects this morning


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> All sort of stuff on the flight including many things  I should not eat but what the hell. chicken, fish, rolls, marmalade, hash browns.
> Tested when I arrived home and got a 5 so not to bad.
> Had to wlak ast Greggs store at Newcastle airport and I could have murdered a pie BUT I resisted.
> My first dinner back in Newcastle
> D –
> Bavette steak with  Ardennes pate and Dijon, 2 x Spanish chorizo and Oak smoked cheddar stuffed Portobello mushrooms.
> Blackberries and extra thick cream.
> Bar MR Sour cherry chilli, Oh how I have missed this
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> About 1 litre of water on the flight
> 3 x Double espresso when home, needed it


Welcome home Vince, how long are you home for and will Miss Mao be ok without you?


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Welcome home Vince, how long are you home for and will Miss Mao be ok without you?


Thanks Scouser, about 2 months I think. She is in good hands  Yang has her and she keeps him on his toes lol


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - sausage bacon fried egg and grilled tomato...Lunch - subway chicken tikka salad with cheese...Dinner - 1 lean buffalo burger topped with ham and cheese 1 bag Iceland mixed green broccoli rice and 40g potatoe and bacon crunches (9.4g carbs)......snacks - 1 apple 1 pear 25g of mixed nuts.....2 units lantus...BGL...Breakfast 4.9-4.6 Lunch 4.5-4.3 Dinner 4.4-4.4


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> Today
> Tea x 2
> B: 2 poached eggs on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, apple juice
> Tea
> L: Ham butty on the same bread, strawberries & mullerlight yogurt
> Tea
> T: Very naughty fish & chips sitting on Dover cliffs watching the ferries, water
> Red bush tea
> 
> I managed to fall down the stairs tonight; sore knee, sore hand, sore pride but I managed to laugh



Ohh, that’s really nice, eating fish & chips with a view like that! I remember eating a huge slice of herb & cheese pizza, from a street vendor, on the banks of the Grand Canal in Venice with the setting sun glinting off the roof tops during the solar eclipse of 1999!  Of course I wasn’t diabetic then & don’t eat pizza now!

It’s good you managed to laugh after your “oopsie” moment! I’m always walking into wall corners & knocking my arms on door frames etc. It’s a good thing I live in a bunalow with no stairs!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Smoked Mackerel on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Cheese, ham & tomato toastie on Burgen
D: 3 sausages with fried onions, peas & new potatoes
Pud: (here we go) Salted caramel cheesecake!


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast  2 burgen toast 
Tea . Chicken peppers mushrooms aubergine 1 tortilla 
Snack  apricot yoghurt, 3 pieces of milkybar


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg (getting really into it lol)
D - wholemeal wiejska and Tesco lighter soft cheese sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar (wasn't really keen on the soft cheese but hey ho lol)
coffee
T - 2 minute steaks, roast sprouts and large flat mushroom, baby Jersey Royals, onion gravy and a square Lindt 90%
coffee
3 pints water throughout the day
Soon - babybel (lol) xx


----------



## Lanny

01/06/18
06:10 BS 10.7. Was awake for over an hour. 6 units of Novorapid.
06:40 Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 2 sausages cookstown, 100g baked beans heinz & bottled water. 09:50 BS 11.8.

12:26 BS 11.1. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- 2 servings of my veg soup. 14:14 BS 9.2.

15:39 BS 7.7. A bit early to inject insulin again so, made dinner first! Still a wee bit early but, only by 20 mins.
16:00 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 2 cheese, ham & mustard sandwiches, 2 cups tea ( 1 each twinings honey camomile & buttermint in teapot) & 80ml longlife almond milk. CAN drink this without honey & extra milk! 18:12 BS 6.9 just after bath. Borderline but, seems ok judging by the last few days! If awake, I’ll check again after Novorapid has gone!

A VERY sticky & humid day! The forecast thunder storm never came! I wish it would come to clear the air & cool things down!

After the meltingly hot walk for ice cream the other day, I took taxis to & from the town as I couldn’t face a round trip of 7000 steps. My techno phobe brother gave me cash yesterday so, I put it into my bank account & electronically transferred it to my sister’s account! 

Technology is in the realm of mainly the young! I wonder when it surpasses me too? 

I just went to the bank & back without much walking at 10:00. Was out for less than an hour & was dripping with sweat when I got back! The thunder storm was forecast for midday! Fred comes to mind again! 

The clouds gathered all day & still, as yet, no storm! Grr! 

Oh, yes! Went to the post office first to post my iPhone in for a replacement battery! It’s about 3 years old & recently has switched off unexpectedly 4 times when there was plenty of power left. Battery health says the battery can only retain 80% of its original charge & needs servicing! 

I backed everything up, erased it & sent it off as instructed! I looked up support on the Apple online store, where I bought it, was surprised at the reasonable, for Apple, price of replacing the battery: good news! Bad news; will take 6 to 10 days! Eek! 

Yikes, I’m going to be without my iPhone for 10 days! But, something HAD to be done as I don’t want to lose everything because of a failing battery!

A much better & stable day for me BS wise, just left it a bit long after waking to test & have insulin! Will see what a lower starting point, I hope, will do tommorrow?


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: scrambled eggs x 3 on super seeded bread toasted, apple juice.
Tea
L: Turkey salad, strawberries, mullerlight yogurt, tea
Tea
T: Slow cooked gammon in apple juice, vegetable bake, 3 glasses red wine.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 1/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
Peach, strawberries, pecans {284 Cal / 35.9g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
………………………...5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toasted walnut bread, hummus, avocado, tomatoes,
ham & eggs / Juice from one orange {351 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Game stew (leftovers), new potatoes,
carrots, runner beans {372 Cal / 34.0g Carbs}
Raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pistachios {120 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

………………………….3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Monkfish, sweet potato fries, peas, corn /
Viognier (4oz) {401 Cal / 33.0g Carbs}
Blackberries, redcurrants, ice cream {136 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {142 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1862
Carbs 174.7g
Protein 110.5g
Fat 57.2g (Sat Fat 13.9g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B 3 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee .
L .  Sparkling water.
D. Roast beef 4 small new potatoes, peas and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
2 bacon sarnies on low carb rolls at 2.30am lol, Wonderful.
Mid Morning – 
Nature Valley peanut and Chocolate protein bar
Glass Alpro unsweetened almond
L-
Smoked salmon, mussels, egg mayo with AVOCADO, Piccolo toms.
Bar MR sour cherry and chilli.
D – 
3 Black Farmer pork sausages done in the slow cooker with Tomatoes onions, button mushrooms and mixed herbs. 2 low carb rolls.
Blackberries and extra thick cream.
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
About 1 litre of water .
2 Double espresso.
Ordered some mixed berry cordial stuff from STUR Drinks to try.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - alpro coconut yogurt blackberries and chopped Brazil nuts....Lunch - cheese and onion sandwich( 2 slices nimble wholemeal 8.1g  carb per slice)....Dinner - paprika chicken stuffed with cream cheese and spinach served with squash, courgette rosti and a side salad..... snack 1 pear hand full of mixed nuts and 2 squares G&B almond dark chocolate....BGL Breakfast  4.6-4.9 Lunch 3.9(4.4)-4.2 Dinner 4.5-4.4


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Home made Muesli
L: 2 packets of Fridge Raiders
S: Salted caramel protein bar
D: Chilli & lime marinated pork belly & stir fry
Pud: 1 slice Heavenly Choc cake with berries & squirty cream


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> 2 bacon sarnies on low carb rolls at 2.30am lol, Wonderful.
> Mid Morning –
> Nature Valley peanut and Chocolate protein bar
> Glass Alpro unsweetened almond
> L-
> Smoked salmon, mussels, egg mayo with AVOCADO, Piccolo toms.
> Bar MR sour cherry and chilli.
> D –
> 3 Black Farmer pork sausages done in the slow cooker with Tomatoes onions, button mushrooms and mixed herbs. 2 low carb rolls.
> Blackberries and extra thick cream.
> About 3.0 litres of coffee.
> About 1 litre of water .
> 2 Double espresso.
> Ordered some mixed berry cordial stuff from STUR Drinks to try.



Ah, @Vince_UK , NOW I get to see what you eat when your at home in the UK! 

I’ve noticed you love tomatoes! You would get on great with my dad! I hate tomatoes & my mum didn’t like them either! So, my dad didn’t get to eat them much as my mum did the cooking for him! He had to settle for getting cans of heinz tomato soup, in the UK & campbells in HK. Incidentally, Campbells soups is very popular in HK with a much wider range of flavours that I’ve never seen here! My dad just boils the kettle, dumps the concentrate in a bowl & slowly add the boiled water until it reaches the consistency & flavour he wants without any cooking! Just as well as he’s been slowly going blind for over a decade now & dosen’t have much central vision so, dosen’t cook!


----------



## Vince_UK

Sorry to hear that about your Dad @Lanny 
I do like tomatoes but the vine variety or piccolo ones.
My UK diet is decidedly less interesting than my Shanghai one and I miss that very much when I am back home..
I love tomato soup also but it is quite high in carbs so sadly I avoid it these days.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Sorry to hear that about your Dad @Lanny
> I do like tomatoes but the vine variety or piccolo ones.
> My UK diet is decidedly less interesting than my Shanghai one and I miss that very much when I am back home..
> I love tomato soup also but it is quite high in carbs so sadly I avoid it these days.



Vince, I was waiting in anticipation for your return home meal of fish and chips, mushy peas, a couple of buttered stotties and a mountain of Moser Roth (with a Greggs steak bake for a snack!)  Oh and washed down with some Newky Brown!


----------



## Lanny

Amigo said:


> Vince, I was waiting in anticipation for your return home meal of fish and chips, mushy peas, a couple of buttered stotties and a mountain of Moser Roth (with a Greggs steak bake for a snack!)  Oh and washed down with some Newky Brown!



That made me laugh! Give him time, he’s still a bit jet lagged!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Vince, I was waiting in anticipation for your return home meal of fish and chips, mushy peas, a couple of buttered stotties and a mountain of Moser Roth (with a Greggs steak bake for a snack!)  Oh and washed down with some Newky Brown!


That's next week Amigo lol  After I have had my blood taken on Monday for my HbA1c


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> That's next week Amigo lol  After I have had my blood taken on Monday for my HbA1c



Oh crafty Vince!


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> That's next week Amigo lol  After I have had my blood taken on Monday for my HbA1c





Amigo said:


> Oh crafty Vince!



You both made me laugh! 

I do that too @Vince_UK , try to be good before tests; then pig out afterwards!   , with a whistle!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Oh crafty Vince!





Lanny said:


> You both made me laugh!
> 
> I do that too @Vince_UK , try to be good before tests; then pig out afterwards!   , with a whistle!


Who? Me?


----------



## Lanny

02/06/18
If you didn’t read the waking thread, I woke up to a pounding headache & high BS. I think I went low in the night & my liver dumped glucose till I woke up! Will need to lower dinner dose of Novorapid.

09:39 BS 12.4. 8 units Novorapid.
10:20 Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 2 slices veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans & bottled water!

Which veg roll do I prefer? Local butchers with a lot more fat, released during baking in the oven, or hulls from supermarket deliveries that are very salty! I prefer the butchers but have to make the 7000 steps, round trip, for as he doesn’t deliver! The hulls is 137cals/slice while the butchers is 98cals/slice, less salty with a sweeter flavour! I’ll just have to stock up on it when I’m in the town & freeze!

12:01 BS 9.1. 29 units Levemir & all other meds.

13:46 BS 9.9. 4 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 78% meat beef burger hulls, 3 potato waffles, 100g baked beans & bottle water. I cooked 2 burgers but, couldn’t eat the 2nd. so, back in ghe fridge it went! The 3 potato waffles were a bit excessive  but, I WANTED it:comfort food! 17:06 BS 9.5.

REALLY tired & still have a very slight headache! Can’t stay awake for much longer! If I wake later tonight around midnight & eat dinner, that’ll be in tomorrow’s post!

I bid you all a VERY early goodnight! I’ve had the headache & felt tired the whole day! I’m a REALLY slow typer & it took me this long to type this entry in notes, on iPad, before pasting it on here sraight after testing: over 40 minutes!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: out - 1 sausage, 1 bacon, 2 eggs, black pudding, beans, tinned tomato, 1 granary toast & tea
Tea x 2
no lunch but I did have some Lidl Deluxe dark chocolate covered sour cherries  - yummy
Coffee
BBQ with the family - salad, coleslaw, beetroot salad, burger in brioche bun, sausage, 2 x G&T, 2 x red wine


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 2/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {57 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}
.......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toasted walnut bread, tomatoes, smoked salmon,
scrambled eggs / Juice from one orange {292 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {134 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {268 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, macadamias {139 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {108 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}
………………………….3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Lamb fillet, pomme dauphinoise, roast squash,
cauliflower, green beans / Malbec (6oz) {634 Cal / 35.7g Carbs}
Cherry & chocolate sundae {203 Cal / 17.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1891
Carbs 136.3g
Protein 107.6g
Fat 76.7g (Sat Fat 23.3g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

21:49 BS 8.1. Couldn’t sleep, my headache got worse & getting hungry! So, got up, tested & ate. Dinner:- 3 units Novorapid 1 serving of my veg soup & the other beef burger!

Haven’t checked my blood pressure in a while, I take meds for high blood pressure, it’s a little high but, still normal, 137/83, & heart rate is about 5/6 beats higher than usual, 80 to my normal 74.

I had so many constant headaches in the months before the high blood pressure was picked up & I was put on meds that I hardly noticed them because I got used to them! Will try & see the GP on Monday to see if I need adjusting my blood pressure meds! I’ve been put on a 24hr monitor & cuff before to check the pressure throughout the day before adjusting meds!

With some food in me now, my headache is receding & I can hopefully sleep now!


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny . I hope you feel loads better tomorrow.
Apologies if you’ve already done this. Perhaps test you BG during the night say around 2/3am, that may give you an idea if you’re dropping low during the night .


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. Half a cheese and beetroot sarnie, a small apple, watermelon and Some sparkling water.
D. Another bolus free meal for me   2 delicious  Gloustershire old spot sausages they were huge and only 1 g carb each  , 1 rasher, fried egg and Coke Zero.
Pre meal 4.7, 2 hrs 5.2 , 3 hrs 4.9 well happy with that.
Treat 2 mint crumbles
Water throughout the day


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
2 bacon sarnies on low carb rolls. 
Mid Morning – 
2 SMALL warm homemade low carb walnut scones with butter.
Glass Alpro unsweetened almond
L-
Smoked mackerel with Piccolo toms
2 SMALL low carb walnut scones topped with extra thick cream and 4 strawberries.
Mid Afternoon –
Bar MR sour cherry and chilli.
D – 
3 Black Farmer pork sausages done in the slow cooker with tomatoes onions, button mushrooms and mixed herbs, and a little sweet potato mash.
Raspberries and extra thick cream.
About 3.0 litres of coffee. 
About 1 litre of water 
3 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Alpro coconut yogurt blackberries and chopped Brazil nuts....Lunch - Chicken and noodles (protein noodles) green beans mushrooms and spring onion....Dinner - bowl of chilli topped with cheese and sour cream 1 fathead dough roll( my son Joseph made them for me).....Snacks 1 apple 25g mixed nuts...BGL...Breakfast 4.9-4.4  Lunch 4.2-4.7. Dinner 4.5-4.0   No insulin


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Tinned mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin (before: 6.3, 2hrs after: 6.8)
L: Tuna & Salmon salad (before: 6.2, 2hrs after: 6.5)
D: Pork Souvlaki with Tzakziki, Greek salad, grilled Halloumi & flat bread (made from soya & spelt flour) (before: 5.3, 2hrs after: 7.2)

Wasn't happy with the 6's before breakfast & lunch. The 5.3 was nice & the 7.2 acceptable Just fed up that I never get a 5 in the morning anymore.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal wiejska and lighter soft cheese sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - upgraded to a 3 egg omelette with 2 HUGE flat mushrooms, ham and chilli powder, charlotte potatoes, steamed green beans and a bar MR 85%
coffee
S - babybel
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 burgen toast 
Tea Cheese and coleslaw sandwich 
Supper 1 doughnut
Snack 2 pieces of Lidl 70%chocolate caramel


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
Coffee
B: 2 Fried eggs on 2 Lidl low GI bread
no lunch
Tea
Coffee
Just ordered a chicken shish kebab with salad to be delivered & while waiting I've had 6 tortilla chips with some butternut squash dip.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal bacon sandwich, handful of raspberries and a peanut & chocolate protein bar
coffee
T - mince and mushrooms in oxo, steamed sprouts, charlotte potatoes and a square lindt 90%
coffee
S - babybel
3 pints water throughout the day x


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 3/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Snack (5.30am): Apricots {55 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}
.......................................6 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plum,
blackberries, walnuts {294 Cal / 35.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {168 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {236 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {120 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Tuna steak, sweet potato wedges, peas,
corn on the cob {351 Cal / 30.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, kiwi, yoghurt, pistachios {135 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond butter {198 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1614
Carbs 151.7g
Protein 93.1g
Fat 58.4g (Sat Fat 8.0g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Today:

I read somewhere if you write what you eat down then you naturally eat better the following day so here we go!

B- belvita soft bake bar (felt hypo), Greek yoghurt
L- at zizzi - shared king prawns and frutti Misti with hubby then had a fish skewer with salad. Treated myself to 2x scoops of honey mascarpone ice cream
D- pate, Brie, olives, 3x crispy bread thingys cant remember what they are called. 1/2 bottle of wine.

Tomorrow will involve more vegetables and less carbs!


----------



## Ljc

B.  3 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L . 4 Ryvita’s 3 had some cheese on, Coffee with cream. 
S. An apple and some watermelon 
D. Nowt as basal testing. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
2 bacon sarnies on low carb rolls. 
Mid Morning – 
Small buttered homemade Walnut scone
Glass of Alpro
L-
Smoked mackerel and Piccolo toms.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Pork loin steak, steamed cabbage, cauliflower and broccoli, 2 Portobello mushrooms stuffed with Spanish chorizo and cheddar cheese.
Raspberries and extra thick cream.
Mid Evening – 
Bar MR sour cherry and chilli.
2 SMALL
Low carb walnut scones and a glass of alpro
About 2.5 litres of coffee. 
About 1 litre of water .
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Bacon in low carb muffin
L: Nature Valley protein bar
D: Chilli with low carb nachos (though they were more like savoury biscuits, but not unpleasant).
Pud: Last slice of heavenly choc cake with berries, Halo Top ice cream & squirty cream


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Alpro coconut yogurt raspberries and chopped nuts... Lunch - 2 corn cakes cottage cheese and side salad...Dinner - Roast Pork cauliflower kale 50g new potatoes and gravy....Snack 1 apple mixed nuts....BGL.... Breakfast 4.9-4.4  Lunch 4.8-4.7  Dinner 4.0-4.2   No insulin


----------



## Heath o

Dinner Cheese sandwich 
Tea Avocado chicken and spinach sandwich from m&s which was not that bad Vince_UK 
Supper Ritters white chocolate bar with hazelnuts and woke to 7.0 with no meds,


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Avocado chicken and spinach sandwich from m&s which was not that bad Vince_UK


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


>


Also tried that quacamole dip which was OK, couldn't taste avocado in any of it,lol


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Also tried that quacamole dip which was OK, couldn't taste avocado in any of it,lol


guacamole not quacamole lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> guacamole not quacamole lol xx


Same word there twice Kaylz,lol


----------



## Lanny

03/06/18
Those of you that didn't read the waking thread, Muggins here had a very numpty day yesterday!

05:55 BS 8.9 in bed before trip to bathroom! Woke with a sharp jolt of pain in my right temple. Both eyes, in bathroom mirror, were bloodshot & very red! Went back to bed & dozed off.

08:04 BS 10.4 after bathroom trip. Again woke up with a sharp jolt of pain in the right temple. Both eyes now a pink colour. Didn't want to eat but, BS is rising so, had usual breakfast dose of 6 units of Novorapid & an oatcake.

My right temple kept aching with intermittent sharp jolts of pain. Called "Doctor on Call" & only vaguely remembered, while speaking to doctor, that I'd injured my right eye this week. I'd just finished changing my bed & took the laundry basket out to the hall. I accidentally banged the corner wall with the basket, the basket rebounded & hit me in the right eye! It REALLY hurt at the time but, then forgot about it. Had to go 50 miles to Londonderry as the nearest Causeway Hospital doesn't have the equipment to check eyes! That was about 09:00. Around 10:00, while waiting for my brother to take me up to Londonderry, the outer corner of my right eye was bleeding that wasn't there at 08:00.

Doctor checked my eyes, reflexes & vision tests. My eyes, brain, reflexes, nerves & vision is fine! Eye is bruised after the previous bang & will recede. Pain & muddled thinking is from straining eyes when trying to think.

Got back home around 14:00/14:30. 4 units Novorapid, 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 beef sandwich & bottled water. Went to bed.

Around 20:30? woke up feeling much better & eye bruise is already starting to get better. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 bag steam veg rice birds eye, sticky BBQ chicken birds eye & bottled water. Slept again.


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Same word there twice Kaylz,lol


No its G mines starts with you started it with a Q, think you may need glasses x


----------



## Heath o

Lanny said:


> 03/06/18
> Those of you that didn't read the waking thread, Muggins here had a very numpty day yesterday!
> 
> 05:55 BS 8.9 in bed before trip to bathroom! Woke with a sharp jolt of pain in my right temple. Both eyes, in bathroom mirror, were bloodshot & very red! Went back to bed & dozed off.
> 
> 08:04 BS 10.4 after bathroom trip. Again woke up with a sharp jolt of pain in the right temple. Both eyes now a pink colour. Didn't want to eat but, BS is rising so, had usual breakfast dose of 6 units of Novorapid & an oatcake.
> 
> My right temple kept aching with intermittent sharp jolts of pain. Called "Doctor on Call" & only vaguely remembered, while speaking to doctor, that I'd injured my right eye this week. I'd just finished changing my bed & took the laundry basket out to the hall. I accidentally banged the corner wall with the basket, the basket rebounded & hit me in the right eye! It REALLY hurt at the time but, then forgot about it. Had to go 50 miles to Londonderry as the nearest Causeway Hospital doesn't have the equipment to check eyes! That was about 09:00. Around 10:00, while waiting for my brother to take me up to Londonderry, the outer corner of my right eye was bleeding that wasn't there at 08:00.
> 
> Doctor checked my eyes, reflexes & vision tests. My eyes, brain, reflexes, nerves & vision is fine! Eye is bruised after the previous bang & will recede. Pain & muddled thinking is from straining eyes when trying to think.
> 
> Got back home around 14:00/14:30. 4 units Novorapid, 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 beef sandwich & bottled water. Went to bed.
> 
> Around 20:30? woke up feeling much better & eye bruise is already starting to get better. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 bag steam veg rice birds eye, sticky BBQ chicken birds eye & bottled water. Slept again.


You've had a rough time Lanny hope your eye gets better soon,


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> No its G mines starts with you started it with a Q, think you may need glasses x


Got glasses don't use em much tho easier blame it on keyboard,lol


----------



## Lanny

Heath o said:


> You've had a rough time Lanny hope your eye gets better soon,


 Thanks @Heath o  Woke with no headache today & bruise is diffusing!


----------



## Lanny

Heath o said:


> Got glasses don't use em much tho easier blame it on keyboard,lol



That made me laugh! 

Watch out @Vince_UK , more of us are claiming your signature defence!  , with a whistle!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> guacamole not quacamole lol xx


Quack quack!  Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Quack quack!  Sorry, couldn't help it.


Ohhhh Mark's getting cheeky!!! Less of your comedy boyo!!  xx


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny sorry to hear about your eye.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Poached egg & avocado on 2 super seeded bread toasted, milky coffee

Went to hospital with Alan (OH) as he had a CT colonoscopy today.  He had had to starve since Saturday evening so at lunch time we ended up in Tesco where I had a ham & cheese toasty.

T: Southern fried chicken, sweet potato chips & corn on the cob.

Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> @Lanny sorry to hear about your eye.



Thanks, @scousebird!


----------



## Lanny

04/06/18
11:17 BS 10.6. 6 units Novorapid.
12:00 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Breakfast:- 2 slices veg roll hulls, 3 poatato waffles birds eye & bottled water. 13:21 BS 14.9.

17:01 BS 7.8. 4 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 beef sandwiches & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 19:46 BS 10.8.

21:04 BS 9.8. Going to bed soon!

No headaches today & seems to be back to normal thinking wise as I'm composing & typing at my normal speed now! Eye is much better & the bruise is defusing & losing the red colour!

Today was laundry day again, weekly, & changed bed as usual! No numpty or Tom & Jerry antics this time: no need to duck low flying laundry baskets! 

A very good night to you all!


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 4/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {65 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
.......................................5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Ham & eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {335 Cal / 22.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Kake udon, wasabi peas {96 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {248 Cal / 8.4g Carbs}
Plums, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {148 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Apricot, almonds {73 Cal / 5.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes & celeriac, carrots,
turnip, green beans {425 Cal / 32.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, ice cream, hazelnuts {192 Cal / 20.0g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond butter {139 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1777
Carbs 151.1g
Protein 107.0g
Fat 72.7g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
2 fried eggs and 2 slices of Hovis Lower Carb bread.
Mid Morning – 
Last 2 SMALL low carb walnut scones buttered
Glass Alpro
L-
Smoked salmon, mussels and AVOCADO egg mayo.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Rump steak with Dijon and Piccolo toms, Ardennes pate and Stilton.
Strawberries and extra thick cream.
Mid Evening – 
Nowt
About 2 litres of coffee. 
About 1 litre of water .
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Greek yogurt raspberry and chopped nuts... Lunch - 2 corn cakes cottage cheese tomatoes and mixed salad leafs... Dinner - little gem lettuce Burgers with brown lentils and tahini... Snacks - 2 squares G&B orange&Almond dark chocolate... BGL Breakfast 4.8-4.6 Lunch 5.1-4.4 Dinner 5.4-4.3


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Ohhhh Mark's getting cheeky!!! Less of your comedy boyo!!  xx


Yeh you tell him Kaylz,lol:-D


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 burgen toast 
Dinner Cheese sandwich 
Tea chilli beef brown rice






Supper/Snack vanilla ice cream with macadamia


----------



## Lanny

05/06/18
08:20 BS 9.2.
08:45 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 beef sandwiches & bottled water. 11:19 BS 10.5.

15:08 BS 9.6. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 southern fried chicken birds eye, 1tbsp ketchup heinz, 0.5tbsp salad cream heinz & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 17:32 BS 13.3. Correction dose 2 units Novorapid.

18:51 BS 12.7. going to bed & try to rest, if not sleep, soon. I'm terribly anxious before travel, at the best of times, & I'm mentally preparing myself for an ordeal!

Have to get up around 04:00 tomorrow for early flight to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice! Fly in the morning & coming back later in the evening! Have to leave the house for the airport at 04:50.

My sister doesn't have long now & it's the last chance I can see her before she passes!

Goodnight all!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> Have to get up around 04:00 tomorrow for early flight to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice! Fly in the morning & coming back later in the evening! Have to leave the house for the airport at 04:50.
> 
> My sister doesn't have long now & it's the last chance I can see her before she passes!


All the best for your visit to your sister. Sounds like a sad trip.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Bacon butty with a thin slice of Edam on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, milky coffee
Tea
Tea
L: Boiled egg salad, raspberries & mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
Clementine
Nakd bar
T: Sausage casserole (in the slow cooker all day) & a baked sweet potato, coffee.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
S - made an extra boiled egg yesterday and shoved it in the fridge so quickly munched that before I went for the bus
D - wholemeal lighter soft cheese and chicken breast sandwich and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - chicken breast marinated in chilli oil, jersey royals, roast sprouts and a mushroom and  a square lindt 90%
coffee
S - babybel
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> guacamole not quacamole lol xx





Heath o said:


> Also tried that quacamole dip which was OK, couldn't taste avocado in any of it,lol


Surely you mean yukkamole ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...almost as bad as olives


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Have to get up around 04:00 tomorrow for early flight to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice! Fly in the morning & coming back later in the evening! Have to leave the house for the airport at 04:50.
> 
> My sister doesn't have long now & it's the last chance I can see her before she passes!
> 
> Goodnight all!



Hope things go as well as can be hoped for.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 5/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
Peach, raspberries, pecans {289 Cal / 35.3g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
………………………...5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, baked beans, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {251 Cal / 26.3g Carbs}

………………………….5 km row
Lunch (12pm): Chicken, sweetcorn & noodle broth {98 Cal / 7.6g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {252 Cal / 7.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, apricot, yoghurt, pistachios {132 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
………………………….3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Lasagne / Sangiovese (4oz) {469 Cal / 25.7g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {140 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {146 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1897
Carbs 165.1g
Protein 106.5g
Fat 67.3g (Sat Fat 15.0g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> 05/06/18
> 08:20 BS 9.2.
> 08:45 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 beef sandwiches & bottled water. 11:19 BS 10.5.
> 
> 15:08 BS 9.6. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 southern fried chicken birds eye, 1tbsp ketchup heinz, 0.5tbsp salad cream heinz & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 17:32 BS 13.3. Correction dose 2 units Novorapid.
> 
> 18:51 BS 12.7. going to bed & try to rest, if not sleep, soon. I'm terribly anxious before travel, at the best of times, & I'm mentally preparing myself for an ordeal!
> 
> Have to get up around 04:00 tomorrow for early flight to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice! Fly in the morning & coming back later in the evening! Have to leave the house for the airport at 04:50.
> 
> My sister doesn't have long now & it's the last chance I can see her before she passes!
> 
> Goodnight all!


In my thoughts @Lanny


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
2 fried eggs, 4 rashers of Oak and Beechwood cured bacon and 2 slices of Hovis Lower Carb bread.
Mid Morning – 
Glass Alpro
L-
1 small low carb roll and 1 homemade cheese scone buttered with Stilton.
Glass Alpro
Mid Afternoon –
Bar MR 85% Dark
D – Rump steak with Dijon and Ardennes pate, steamed asparagus with melted Stilton.
Strawberries and extra thick cream.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 2 litres of coffee.
About 0.5 litre of water .
Approx 2x lltr Alpro unsweetened
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Lanny said:


> 05/06/18
> 08:20 BS 9.2.
> 08:45 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 beef sandwiches & bottled water. 11:19 BS 10.5.
> 
> 15:08 BS 9.6. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 southern fried chicken birds eye, 1tbsp ketchup heinz, 0.5tbsp salad cream heinz & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 17:32 BS 13.3. Correction dose 2 units Novorapid.
> 
> 18:51 BS 12.7. going to bed & try to rest, if not sleep, soon. I'm terribly anxious before travel, at the best of times, & I'm mentally preparing myself for an ordeal!
> 
> Have to get up around 04:00 tomorrow for early flight to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice! Fly in the morning & coming back later in the evening! Have to leave the house for the airport at 04:50.
> 
> My sister doesn't have long now & it's the last chance I can see her before she passes!
> 
> Goodnight all!


Best wishes @Lanny hope the rest of your day goes ok and thoughts and prayers for your sister and family.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Greek yogurt blackberries and chopped nuts...Lunch - 2 corn cakes cottage cheese and salad...Dinner - Parmesan chicken mixed green veg rice and side salad...snacks - 2 Squares G&B orange& Almonds dark chocolate....BGL 4.7-4.7 Lunch 4.4-4.7 Dinner 5.1-4.7


----------



## Mark Parrott

Monday's food
B: 1 slice of toasted Burgen
L: Tuna & crayfish wrap (edible wrap but not really cooked enough. Tasted like raw pastry)
D: Gino's crispy chicken with tomato sauce, kalamata OLIVES & green beans.
Pud: Jelly & berries

Yesterday
B: 2 rashers of bacon, flat mushroom filed with an egg, that fell out whilst baking
L: Nature Valley Protein bar
S: Tuna & crayfish in mayo
D: Gammon steak with cauli/broccoli bake.
Pud: Choc/peanut butter cup


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Monday's food
> B: 1 slice of toasted Burgen
> L: Tuna & crayfish wrap (edible wrap but not really cooked enough. Tasted like raw pastry)
> D: Gino's crispy chicken with tomato sauce, kalamata OLIVES & green beans.
> Pud: Jelly & berries
> 
> Yesterday
> B: 2 rashers of bacon, flat mushroom filed with an egg, that fell out whilst baking
> L: Nature Valley Protein bar
> S: Tuna & crayfish in mayo
> D: Gammon steak with cauli/broccoli bake.
> Pud: Choc/peanut butter cup


Carb Thursday tomorrow Mark


----------



## Sally W

Lanny said:


> 05/06/18
> 08:20 BS 9.2.
> 08:45 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 beef sandwiches & bottled water. 11:19 BS 10.5.
> 
> 15:08 BS 9.6. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 southern fried chicken birds eye, 1tbsp ketchup heinz, 0.5tbsp salad cream heinz & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 17:32 BS 13.3. Correction dose 2 units Novorapid.
> 
> 18:51 BS 12.7. going to bed & try to rest, if not sleep, soon. I'm terribly anxious before travel, at the best of times, & I'm mentally preparing myself for an ordeal!
> 
> Have to get up around 04:00 tomorrow for early flight to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice! Fly in the morning & coming back later in the evening! Have to leave the house for the airport at 04:50.
> 
> My sister doesn't have long now & it's the last chance I can see her before she passes!
> 
> Goodnight all!


Awh thinking of you at this sad time


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Surely you mean yukkamole ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...almost as bad as olives


Sorry about spelling meant yukkamole,lol


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 burgen toast 
Dinner Cheese and coleslaw sandwich 
Tea/Supper hot cornflakes 
Snack 2 peanut butter cups


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Carb Thursday tomorrow Mark


Sorry, I misread that as Crab Thursday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry, I misread that as Crab Thursday.


I've done that so many times Mark...I think I got it right...not sure if I edited it...it does make me laugh out loud when I have...anyway crabs would be fine...aren't they carb free...it what goes with it that's the problem


----------



## Bubbsie

Must get the poor dog out for a walk...the hotter it gets slower he goes...not carrying him home...he weighs a ton (almost).


----------



## Beck S

Hugs @Lanny . Hope you have some good time with your sister.

Up at London this weekend, had some fairly decent food too.

Saturday
B: Oats So Simple Porridge Bar
L: Mozzarella, tomato and pesto flatbread, salad, latte.  The place we went into for lunch had sugar free tray bakes on the counter, Nutella-type-flavour one, and a peanut butter one.  I bought them to try and they were lovely.  Only a marginal spike as well when I had them, about 1.5 up.  I'm going there again.
D: Bunless Chicken Pesto burger at Gourmet Burger Kitchen.

Sunday
B: Hotel buffet breakfast - small bowl of muesli, lots of bacon, egg, and mushrooms.
L: Pasty.  Caved, but there isn't much selection at Paddington station.
D: Two pieces of Low Carb Hovis Wholemeal toast and butter.  Loads of walking over both days, did about 26,000 steps over the two days.

Monday and Tuesday have been fairly normal in food.  Have bought food to experiment with a meatball bake later on in the week, so hopefully it'll go well.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 6/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blackberries, walnuts {293 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
………………………...5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, smoked salmon, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, walnut bread) / Juice from one orange {294 Cal / 20.4g Carbs}

………………………….5 km row
Lunch (12pm): Roast chicken, sweet potato wedges, carrots, turnip,
sweetcorn, peas {328 Cal / 24.3g Carbs}
peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {134 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Mini Magnum, double caramel {206 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}
………………………….3 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 3.5
Very hungry and 30 mins until dinner_
Snack (6pm) Toast (one slice white, straight from the oven) {99 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

Dinner (6.30pm): Spanish fish stew, pangrattato / White Rioja (5oz) {491 Cal / 38.1g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {143 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2042
Carbs 187.9g
Protein 111.9g
Fat 69.2g (Sat Fat 23.2g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Very quick post before I go to bed!

Saw my sister & even though I tried to prepare myself, was a big shock! But, managed to keep the tears at bay until afterwards when I left! Flight over was smooth but, an hour delay on the way back!

Not, posting food, carbs all day & BS was running high all day, in the 12’s. This journey BS a bit higher was so much less worrying! In 2015 rushing to my mum’s deathbed, I started with my lowest ever hypo of 2.3 before I left the house. Kept lowering insulin all day & on the flight to HK & was still low all day! Lost count of how many times I tested on that nightmare flight to HK on my own! Siblings were travelling separately from all over the UK. AND there were still a few times when I dipped too low, despite ending up on 0.25 of my usual Novorapid doses & had to have orange juice!

Shattered now & will catch up tomorrow!

Goodnight all!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Avocado & poached eggs on 2 sunflower & pumpkin seed bread toasted, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Country veg soup and some pork scratchings, berries & a mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Chicken & prawn saag masala curry with basmati rice, 2 glasses of red wine.
Sugar free jelly.


----------



## scousebird

Hope you're OK @Lanny


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Very quick post before I go to bed!
> 
> Saw my sister & even though I tried to prepare myself, was a big shock! But, managed to keep the tears at bay until afterwards when I left! Flight over was smooth but, an hour delay on the way back!
> 
> Not, posting food, carbs all day & BS was running high all day, in the 12’s. This journey BS a bit higher was so much less worrying! In 2015 rushing to my mum’s deathbed, I started with my lowest ever hypo of 2.3 before I left the house. Kept lowering insulin all day & on the flight to HK & was still low all day! Lost count of how many times I tested on that nightmare flight to HK on my own! Siblings were travelling separately from all over the UK. AND there were still a few times when I dipped too low, despite ending up on 0.25 of my usual Novorapid doses & had to have orange juice!
> 
> Shattered now & will catch up tomorrow!
> 
> Goodnight all!


Very difficult time @Lanny  I know how hard it is. No matter how you think you have prepared yourself emotionally when you meet someone you love and care for at that point the reality hits home. Stay strong and hugs from me.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
AVOCADO a little mayo, prawns, Piccolo toms and 2 very small buttered home baked low carb rolls
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Low carb cheese scone with ham, Stilton and Piccolo toms
Bar MR 85%.
The cheese version of the low carb scones doesn’t dry out and they stay nice and moist.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Rump steak with a blue cheese melt I discovered in ALDI, Ardennes pate,  AVOCADO “ala” @Benny G which is delicious and goes very nicely with a steak.
Piccolo toms.
Strawberries and double cream.
Mid Evening – 
2 small low carb rolls buttered with Stilton.
Bar of MR Milk I bought in error 13gr carbs.
About 2 litres of coffee. 
About 0.5 litre of water .
Approx 1ltr Alpro unsweetened, maybe more.
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Yogurt and blackberries chopped nuts... Lunch - mixed green veg rice cauliflower spring onion and spiced pork...Dinner - sausage and tomato bake green beans courgette and aubergine 28g of gnocchi...snacks - 2 squares G&B almond chocolate half a bag pork crackles...BGL Breakfast 4.6-5.6 Lunch 4.8-4.0 Dinner 4.2-5.1


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - Yogurt and blackberries chopped nuts... Lunch - mixed green veg rice cauliflower spring onion and spiced pork...Dinner - sausage and tomato bake green beans courgette and aubergine 28g of gnocchi...snacks - 2 squares G&B almond chocolate half a bag pork crackles...BGL Breakfast 4.6-5.6 Lunch 4.8-4.0 Dinner 4.2-5.1


Your Levels @Spireite72 are simply brilliant. Absolutely well done.


----------



## grainger

Yesterday:

B- Greek yoghurt
L- cheese and ham omelette with coleslaw
S- 2x cocktail sausages
D- bolognese with 2x slices wholemeal bread, weight watchers yoghurt & hot chocolate. Red wine.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread and peanut butter and coffee.
L.  Sparkling water.
D. Some yummy Haggis, new potatoes annnd ..........
broccoli and a Coke Zero 
During the night I woke to a beautiful not 2.2 which took a hell of a lot to sort.
3 cans of 150 mls of full fat Coke, 4 glucose tabs , 2 slices of bread n butter  and a macaroon. 
Woke to 6.9 with no high peaks in the Libre graph, no hypo hangover either


----------



## Ljc

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - Yogurt and blackberries chopped nuts... Lunch - mixed green veg rice cauliflower spring onion and spiced pork...Dinner - sausage and tomato bake green beans courgette and aubergine 28g of gnocchi...snacks - 2 squares G&B almond chocolate half a bag pork crackles...BGL Breakfast 4.6-5.6 Lunch 4.8-4.0 Dinner 4.2-5.1


That’s fantastic. Well done .


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny, This is a very difficult time for you and your family , my heart goes out to you.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 bacon, 2 eggs & mushrooms. Tea.
Tea
L: Chicken butty on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, mixed fruit & mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Cod fishcake, a few sweet potato chips, baked beans.
Red wine.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal wiejska and Dijon mustard sandwich, Jacobs baked  cheddar and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - 3 egg, 2 large flat mushroom and ham omelette, steamed green beans, charlotte potatoes and a bar MR 85%
coffee
S - babybel
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 7/6
_FBG (5.30am) 3.7_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
apricot, blackberries, pecans {294 Cal / 35.9g Carbs}
.......................................2 mile walk
………………………...5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, hummus, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {294 Cal / 20.4g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vitamin A soup _[main leftover veg this week were squash, sweet potato,
carrots & peppers - a very orange concoction indeed]  _{90 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, hummus {330 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Peach, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {125 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Toast (one slice, white), peanut butter {160 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
………………………….3 mile walk

Dinner (6.30pm): Curry goat, Jamaican rice & peas {460 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {122 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1992
Carbs 181.0g
Protein 128.9g
Fat 70.8g (Sat Fat 17.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

07/06/18 A bit patchy in terms of testing & been a bad girl food wise!
12:13 woke up BS 9.1. Posted on waking thread & was affected by what I posted. Cried & pulled myself together.
13:13 BS 9.0. 6 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds! Breakfast:- 2 ham, cheese & mustard sandwiches & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 15:26 BS 14.1.

Walked 7000 steps to pick up prescription, ready yesterday but, couldn't pick up, & got fish & chips at my awarding winning chippie! Got home around 18:30 before diving straight in & forgot to test! Lunch:- 12 units Novorapid chip shop fish & chips!

Flashing warning ***** DO NOT follow my example:- 330ml bottle of full sugar coke! There was a moment of surprise from the server when I asked for this! It's a small town & we tend to know everybody & the server & I went to school together! I hadn't been going that much these days & the last time I went, 1.5 to 2 months ago, we had a chat about my recent hospital stay & problems after. She knows I'm a diabetic & has never taken full sugar coke before! I would be quite happy to explain if she asked but, it was busy & she didn't! I have my own reasons for not eating or drinking food & drink with sweeteners in it! I tried to cover the extra sugar by guessing my dose & don't know if it's correct due to the fat of the fish & chips! But, had an idea thanks to @trophywench 's advice on a thread I read about how to cover things like this! But, to be fair, I'm sure she never thought it would be used to try & cover full sugar coke: how to cover the sugar & fat in takeaway curry Chinese or Indian!

21:35 BS 9.6. Will monitor for a few more hours & have an idea on how much insulin to add & when, as referred to above!

I thought I was hit hard with the emotional shock yesterday but, it's still hitting me with no distractions of travel today! I'm not doing what I KNOW I shouldn't completely blind but, all theories are exactly that until you try it out! If it's a mistake & my BS goes crazy in the morning; I'll know this doesn't work for me!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
L- omelette with cheese and ham, side coleslaw
S- small amount of chocolate and a couple of cocktail sausages.
D- 1/2 burger (no bun) with some halloumi and salad. Belvita bar.

Throughout the day squash, tea and coffee.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
2 buttered low carb cheese scones topped with a little ham.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L -
Sausage sandwich. 2 slices Hovis Lower Carb bread buttered, smidgen of HP fruity sauce and 2 Toulouse pork sausages grilled on the Optigrill.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D –
2 egg Omelette, AVOCADO with lemon juice, prawns, smoked salmon, a little ham with Piccolo toms. The last low carb roll.
Strawberries and double cream. I bought to many as usual.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 1 litre of coffee.
The STUR cordials arrived I ordered and they are a very nice. Tried the “Boldly Blue and Blackberry” one. I ordered 6 bottles in a berry mixed pack.
Made a jug full and put it in the fridge. Much nicer than plain, boring old H2O.
Will definitely order more of those.
About 1.5 ltr of STUR Blueberry Cordial .
Approx. 1ltr Alpro unsweetened, maybe more.
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt raspberries and nuts...Lunch - veg and sausage frittata with side salad...Dinner - rose veal with polenta and veg (kale cauliflower and courgette)....Snacks 1 apple 25g Brazil nuts 2 squares G&B almond chocolate....BGL Breakfast 4.6-4.5 Lunch 4.6- 3.7 Dinner 4.8-4.2


----------



## scousebird

I'm off in the motorhome for the weekend again  but will tell you what is planned for meals today.
Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs, strawberries, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Tuna & sweetcorn butty on malted bread (from the co-op meal deal), chicken skewers & coffee.
Tea
T: Steak & salad.
Alcohol of some description - probably gin 

Will report back after the weekend


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> I'm off in the motorhome for the weekend again  but will tell you what is planned for meals today.
> Tea
> B: 2 boiled eggs, strawberries, milky coffee.
> Tea
> L: Tuna & sweetcorn butty on malted bread (from the co-op meal deal), chicken skewers & coffee.
> Tea
> T: Steak & salad.
> Alcohol of some description - probably gin
> 
> Will report back after the weekend


Enjoy your weekend Scouser


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Enjoy your weekend Scouser


Thanks


----------



## Ljc

B 2 sliced of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. Half a wholemeal cheese and onion sarnie, apple and some sparkling water. 
D. Corned beef, egg , 8 oven chips and a Coke Zero.
S. Coffee and somehow a mini pork pie managed to slip by my defences.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mushroom omelette
L: Chicken tikka low carb wrap
S: Bounty bite
D: Rib eye steak, peas, mushrooms, home made chips & salad
Pud: Raspberry Pavlova


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Must get the poor dog out for a walk...the hotter it gets slower he goes...not carrying him home...he weighs a ton (almost).


Why not can get some weight training in at same time lol


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 boiled eggs 
Dinner none
Tea Chicken broccoli cauli fried courgette 1 tortilla wrap
Supper Eton mess


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Why not can get some weight training in at same time lol


Heath you must be joking...he weighs a ton...is a slippery little so an so...plus he may get used to it...Harry is a sturdy boy...here see for yourself..he's just saying good morning here...he likes to be involved.


----------



## Heath o

We get that in morning lol,get trampled by 2 German Shepherds who are in competition who can give the most kisses lol,I could just see you pushing phatt boy up those country lanes in a dog pram lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> We get that in morning lol,get trampled by 2 German Shepherds who are in competition who can give the most kisses lol,I could just see you pushing phatt boy up those country lanes in a dog pram lol


How dare you Heath...Harry is a fit boy...I have to say I try my best to avoid those kisses...particularly since I know where those lips & tongue have been...on a Friday morning mostly trying to get into everyone food caddies before the bin men can empty them...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> How dare you Heath...Harry is a fit boy...I have to say I try my best to avoid those kisses...particularly since I know where those lips & tongue have been...on a Friday morning mostly trying to get into everyone food caddies before the bin men can empty them...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


I look forward to the kisses ours don't go in bins tho,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I look forward to the kisses ours don't go in bins tho,lol


He is disgraceful heath... his behaviour belies his pedigree...anything remotely edible is fair game for Harry...even poor Churchill's (family cat) food several times a day.


----------



## Lanny

07/06/18
22:24 BS 11.2. 4 units Novorapid!

08/06/18
00:54 BS 12.9. 4 units Novorapid.

Needed to check again in about 2 hours time but, fell asleep.

10:32 BS 11.5. Jury’s out! I didn’t know the starting figure as I forgot to test before eating & I should have checked 1 last time! The theory is that fat can slow the release of sugar for up to 10 hours. So, you work out what needs to be covered & the dose you need! I worked out 24 units, have 50% upfront. Have 30% of the remaining dose 4 hours after, 50% of remaining dose 2 hours after that & the last bit 2 hours after that! I fell asleep before the last dose of 4 units. So, maybe better; maybe worse: best not to do THAT again! If you pig out on sugar & fat, you have to stay up to monitor & add extra doses as the fat continues to raise blood sugars.


----------



## Beck S

Awww @Bubbsie , he's adorable!!

Yesterday
B: Wholemeal roll, two slices of bacon and a sausage
L: Two multigrain flatbreads with some butter, 5 cherry tomatoes, a marmite cheese and a chocolate Fibre 90 bar.
D: I cooked the No Dough Pizza Company cauliflower base pizza that I bought from Sainsbury's last week.  I then ate some wholemeal toast with marmite because the Pizza was terrible.


----------



## Bubbsie

Beck S said:


> Awww @Bubbsie , he's adorable!!
> 
> Yesterday
> B: Wholemeal roll, two slices of bacon and a sausage
> L: Two multigrain flatbreads with some butter, 5 cherry tomatoes, a marmite cheese and a chocolate Fibre 90 bar.
> D: I cooked the No Dough Pizza Company cauliflower base pizza that I bought from Sainsbury's last week.  I then ate some wholemeal toast with marmite because the Pizza was terrible.


Beck...he snores...slurps...suffers from flatulence...eats everything we don't batten down...but he is adorable...he just wants to be loved.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, I am sitting in Newcastle airport waiting for the flight from Paris which is 1 hour late and I am STARVING. Surrounded by Greggs, Starbucks, burger bars driving me CRAZY. 
Settled for a bag is chicken fridge raiders (vile things), and a piece of cheddar from WH Smith that I am had to take out a mortgage to buy.  Oh the pain.


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Well, I am sitting in Newcastle airport waiting for the flight from Paris which is 1 hour late and I am STARVING. Surrounded by Greggs, Starbucks, burger bars driving me CRAZY.
> Settled for a bag is chicken fridge raiders (vile things), and a piece of cheddar from WH Smith that I am had to take out a mortgage to buy.  Oh the pain.
> View attachment 9030



That was exactly the same on Wednesday! Airport food is all carbs & SO expensive! Are you waiting for your Chinese guests?


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> That was exactly the same on Wednesday! Airport food is all carbs & SO expensive! Are you waiting for your Chinese guests?


Yes Lanny and the flight is late parking charges increasing by the second.


----------



## Vince_UK

My meagre pension going on exorbitant parking fees.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> My meagre pension going on exorbitant parking fees.


Vince...that's not very cost effective is it...you should have used your free pensioners bus pass...I'm sure the Chinese visitors would have found it a fascinating experience travelling on public transport.


----------



## Vince_UK

Those fridge raiders are disgustingly vile things lol. Oh for a Greggs pie


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Those fridge raiders are disgustingly vile things lol. Oh for a Greggs pie


35 gs of carbs in a Greggs scotch pie Vince...do you really want one of those succulent pies...with the crumbly pastry...or maybe a steak & kidney pie that steams as you bite into  it...with just a dribble of that luscious gravy running down your chin...do you really want one of those...ooh I do


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> 35 gs of carbs in a Greggs scotch pie Vince...do you really want one of those succulent pies...with the crumbly pastry...or maybe a steak & kidney pie that steams as you bite into  it...with just a dribble of that luscious gravy running down your chin...do you really want one of those...ooh I do


In a word. YES.


----------



## Lanny

@Bubbsie , you're not helping!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> In a word. YES.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> @Bubbsie , you're not helping!


Thank you Lanny.   She is pure evil. Cruela de Ville personified


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> @Bubbsie , you're not helping!


Lanny I'm sorry but Vince didn't help when he mentioned Greggs...I love pastry...bread & pies...miss them so much...apologies again I hang my head in shame.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Thank you Lanny.   She is pure evil. Cruela de Ville personified


I'm flattered Vince...I never thought you held me in such high regard.  ps. Cruella has two ll's


----------



## Vince_UK

Planes landed. They will be going through immigration and then collecting the 127 cases Chinese always take with them. Then through customs where the cases could be checked because as usual they will be full of stuff that they should bring. Usually food.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> @Bubbsie , you're not helping!


ps. just noticed he even included a phot of Greggs...now that is just plain cruel.


----------



## Lanny

08/06/18 being goodish today!
10:32 BS 11.5. 8 units Novorapid (+2, since +1 has no effect either stick to dose or +2) Breakfast:- 1 ham sandwich & bottled water. 12:43 BS 13.1.

Catching up on the posts I'd missed & was reading @Bubbsie 's low carb baking thread! Got SO diverted, roaring with laughter, that I lost track of time & forgot about Lunch & meds: barely remembered to pause & test after breakfast; time flies when having fun!

15:37 BS 10.2. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 lamb grills birds eye, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & bottled water. 17:39 BS 9.7.

Beginning to feel tired & CAN sleep anytime as I'm not monitoring a pig out session!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
S- hula hoops
L- chicken ceasar salad and mini Bakewell tart
D- lasagne with salad and coleslaw. Small amount of cheeses. 

A lot of gin.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 8/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack: Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
.......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Duck egg yolk, avocado, toast (one slice, seeded),
tomatoes, mushrooms / Juice from one orange {298 Cal / 23.6g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Vegetable soup {92 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Spanish fish stew_ [leftovers]_ {427 Cal / 40.3g Carbs}
Apricot, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {142 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {119 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}

Dinner (6.30pm): Trout, new potatoes, peas, sweetcorn {460 Cal / 32.6g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {118 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1775
Carbs 165.6g
Protein 113.1g
Fat 52.1g (Sat Fat 10.7g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
Morrisons kippers with a piece of the low carb bread I baked.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L-
At Airport
Fridge Raiders Chicken Bites absolutely vile things and a Cheddar cheese snack bar plus an extended overdraft facility to cover WH Smith’s prices.
Mid Afternoon –
Homemade low carb cheese scone when I eventually arrived back home.
D –
Smoked salmon with prawns mashed AVOCADO with mayo,OLIVES with pimento and Piccolo toms.
Rump steak with a blue cheese melt and steamed asparagus
Raspberries and double cream.
Mid Evening –
bar MR 85%
About 1 litre of coffee.
About 1.0 ltr of STUR Blueberry Cordial, this stuff really is nice.
Approx. 1ltr Alpro unsweetened, maybe more.
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt raspberries and chopped nuts...Lunch - slice of corn beef veg and side salad.... Dinner turkey stir fry.....snacks - 2 G&B chocolate and orange 1 small peach....BGL Breakfast 4.6-5.1 Lunch 4.1-4.3 Dinner 4.4-4.6


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on 1 slice Burgen toasted
L: Chicken tikka low carb wrap
S: Bounty bite & Nature Valley Protein bar
D: low carb Chilli Burritos & salad
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, butter and a coffee
coffee
S - boiled egg
D - wholemeal wiejska and Dijon mustard sandwich, a Jacobs cheddar and a salted caramel protein bar
coffee
T - 3 egg, 2 large mushroom, ham and hot chilli powder omelette, charlotte potatoes, steamed green beans and a bar MR 85%
coffee
S - babybel
3 pints water throughout the day xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> Morrisons kippers with a piece of the low carb bread I baked.
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L-
> At Airport
> Fridge Raiders Chicken Bites absolutely vile things and a Cheddar cheese snack bar plus an extended overdraft facility to cover WH Smith’s prices.
> Mid Afternoon –
> Homemade low carb cheese scone when I eventually arrived back home.
> D –
> Smoked salmon with prawns mashed AVOCADO with mayo,OLIVES with pimento and Piccolo toms.
> Rump steak with a blue cheese melt and steamed asparagus
> Raspberries and double cream.
> Mid Evening –
> bar MR 85%
> About 1 litre of coffee.
> About 1.0 ltr of STUR Blueberry Cordial, this stuff really is nice.
> Approx. 1ltr Alpro unsweetened, maybe more.
> 2 Double espresso.
> End for today.
> ____________________________________________



I honestly believe your now robust system could survive the odd pie or stottie Vince. You’re not even in the pre-diabetic range these days!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I honestly believe your now robust system could survive the odd pie or stottie Vince. You’re not even in the pre-diabetic range these days!


I am taking them up to Kielder tomorrow and I am SERIOUSLY considering stopping at Otterburn Mill so they can spend some money, while I have a pie.
I am now into my 8th pieless month, not that I am counting lol,  I may even take them to Seahouses later in the week for fish and chips with that wonderful delicacy mushy peas.
I have taken Chinese there before and they love it.. Took them to Tynemouth and Whitley Bay yesterday afternoon, they had never seen the sea. The iPhone X's were working overtime taking photos.  Although they are HSBC bankers they are only about 28 years old. They have spent most of their lives studying and even now while controlling millions in investments, they still study weekends.  Should have sent them down to enjoy the excitement of the Bigg Market tonight but I couldn't take that risk.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I am taking them up to Kielder tomorrow and I am SERIOUSLY considering stopping at Otterburn Mill so they can spend some money, while I have a pie.
> I am now into my 8th pieless month, not that I am counting lol,  I may even take them to Seahouses later in the week for fish and chips with that wonderful delicacy mushy peas.
> I have taken Chinese there before and they love it.. Took them to Tynemouth and Whitley Bay yesterday afternoon, they had never seen the sea. The iPhone X's were working overtime taking photos.  Although they are HSBC bankers they are only about 28 years old. They have spent most of their lives studying and even now while controlling millions in investments, they still study weekends.  Should have sent them down to enjoy the excitement of the Bigg Market tonight but I couldn't take that risk.



Just don’t take them to a casino Vince. Every Chinese guy I’ve known seems to love to gamble! 

Get yersel a pie lad and some fish, chips and mushy peas later in the week! You can get back on the avocados and olives to balance it out!
The difference is you’re now eating things as a conscious choice and not out of clueless indifference. Something you fancy *once in a while* really is permissible and I’d be amazed if it even causes a spike when you’re out and about so much!


----------



## Lanny

09/06/18
10:18 BS 10.7. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- not hungry, 1 oatcake nairns. 12:29 BS 10.1.

15:24 BS 7.3. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 0.5 pack 10 steam veg gyoza (oriental dumpling) itsu, 0.5 pack 8 steam prawn gyoza itsu, 2tbsp spicy vinegar soy dip, 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 17:59 BS 10.8.

22:00 BS 9.5. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 0.5 pack 11 veg gyoza, 0.5 pack 9 prawn gyoza, 2tbsp spicy vinegar soy dip & bottled water.

The gyoza was a new discovery from tesco online deliveries & can be steamed or lightly fried in a covered shallow pan before steaming for a crispier bottom. This is normally only available from tesco, their own brand, at christmas chilled but, they’re now stocking the frozen brand “Itsu”. Lucky me got 1 extra each of the stated amount in each variety!   I got 1 pack each to try & loved them! They’ll now be regular purchases!  Now if only tesco could get my favourite dim sum right, “siu mai” pork & prawn steam dumplings! There have been a few attempts, at christmas, but, they have yet to get it right: wrong pastry, or is that dumpling wrap, you know what I mean, right? Tesco have expanded their chinese range a lot in recent years & I keep finding new discoveries; long may it continue!

After a couple of days just eating 2 meals I couldn’t sleep without eating a late dinner today. If I’m awake later I’ll test but, I’m tired & might fall asleep before that!

Edited to add:- * Oh, had forgotten I didn't eat breakfast today & just had an oatcake with insulin to stop BS rising!


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> I may even take them to Seahouses later in the week for fish and chips with that wonderful delicacy mushy peas.



I remember watching Ruby Wax once doing a stint at a fish & chip shop, on TV, serving mushy peas running off her fingers to a bunch of bemused tourists!

I have never liked mushy peas with my fish & chips & have baked beans instead or just a good dash of malted vinegar!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
L- mushroom and cheese omelette, cucumber and carrots.
D- burger, lamb kebab and pork chop - all bbq. Caramelised onion. Dark chocolate 2 finger Kitkat
S- 2 after eights

Quite a lot to drink - inlaws family bbq to celebrate new arrivals.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> The difference is you’re now eating things as a conscious choice and not out of clueless indifference.!


That is absolutely correct Amigo, a complete mindset change. and the most significant aspect of the whole diabetes jpurney.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2xALDI Pork sausages, 4 rashers beechwood smoked bacon and a fried free range.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Cheese salad in the Newcastle Grainger Market, the Chinese had roast beef stotties and chips.
Late Afternoon –
Buttered cheese low carb scone.
D – 
Slow cooked beef Sri Lankan curry, done by yours truly, with Cauliflower rice.
Blackberries and double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Low carb cheese scone with tomato and Stilton
Bar MR 85% 
I guess I have had 50gr/carbs all day.
About 1 litre of coffee. 
About 1.5 ltr of STUR Blueberry Cordial.
Approx. 1ltr Alpro unsweetened, maybe more.
1 Double espresso.
End for today.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 9/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, plum, walnuts {302 Cal / 39.1g Carbs}
.......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Garlic mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {148 Cal / 23.9g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Smoked salmon galette {114 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {55 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {292 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
Peach, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {110 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}

…………………………2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Beer (2 pints) {380 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}
………………………….2 mile walk

_BG (7pm): 3.7_
Dinner (7pm): Lasagne _[reheated leftovers] _{369 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, kiwi, yoghurt, almonds {135 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1955
Carbs 160.8g
Protein 82.7g
Fat 65.9g (Sat Fat 13.4g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and raspberries...Lunch - seafood salad.... Dinner - pan fried hake with a salad....snacks 2 pieces G&B chocolate and orange and 6 strawberries.....BGL Breakfast 4.8-4.9 Lunch 4.4-5.4 Dinner 4.8-4.4


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> In a word. YES.


So do I Vince...big time


----------



## Beck S

@Vince_UK While waiting for my train at Paddington last weekend and getting my dinner for the journey, I totally caved and had my first cornish pasty since diagnosis.  It was glorious.  And I only peaked at 8.4.  Not that I'm going to make a habit of it at all, but it curbed the craving.

Had some nice food over the past few days.
Friday:
B: Wholemeal bacon roll
L: Chicken in a chicken tikka sauce, packet of Wotsits, Chocolate Fibre 90 bar and a small pot of buttersctoch Angel Delight.
D: Made a meatball bake, consisting of beef meatballs, chopped pepper, cherry tomatoes, and a tomato and mascarpone sauce.  Served with some cauliflower cheese.  Was delicious, and housemate also loved it.

Saturday:
B: 50g muesli, semi skimmed milk
L: Sainsbury's crustless quiche lorraine, with 2 cherry tomatoes and about 5 crisps.
D: Leftover meatball bake with mixed peas, sweetcorn, and leeks.  Small pot of peanuts at the theatre later for a snack.


----------



## Vince_UK

Beck S said:


> @Vince_UK While waiting for my train at Paddington last weekend and getting my dinner for the journey, I totally caved and had my first cornish pasty since diagnosis.  It was glorious.  And I only peaked at 8.4.  Not that I'm going to make a habit of it at all, but it curbed the craving.
> 
> Had some nice food over the past few days.
> Friday:
> B: Wholemeal bacon roll
> L: Chicken in a chicken tikka sauce, packet of Wotsits, Chocolate Fibre 90 bar and a small pot of buttersctoch Angel Delight.
> D: Made a meatball bake, consisting of beef meatballs, chopped pepper, cherry tomatoes, and a tomato and mascarpone sauce.  Served with some cauliflower cheese.  Was delicious, and housemate also loved it.
> 
> Saturday:
> B: 50g muesli, semi skimmed milk
> L: Sainsbury's crustless quiche lorraine, with 2 cherry tomatoes and about 5 crisps.
> D: Leftover meatball bake with mixed peas, sweetcorn, and leeks.  Small pot of peanuts at the theatre later for a snack.


8.4 ain't so bad, I would settle for that lol


----------



## Lanny

Just got 12 days worth of readings written into my monitor diary for my DSN phone-in tomorrow from this thread: been very lazy about writing them in! Realised it was MUCH easier than getting them from the meter as I know, from posting here, what reading corresponds to before or after meals etc.

I'll do that in future as I got a few readings written in the wrong slot a fortnight ago! Lazy not to write diary entries straightaway &, to be truthful, it'll continue! BUT, I'll have them written here with the doses of insulin so, no more mistakes: VERY useful!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt
L- half a slice of my sons pizza and a salad - cucumber, peppers, tomato, leaves, prosciutto & 3 different types of cheese.
S- Pork scratchings
D- Roast lamb, potatoes (3), broccoli, carrot & beans and gravy. Greek yoghurt & one after eight. 

Heading home now - may have a hot chocolate when I get back. Hoping to lose at least 2lb this week.


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Just got 12 days worth of readings written into my monitor diary for my DSN phone-in tomorrow from this thread: been very lazy about writing them in! Realised it was MUCH easier than getting them from the meter as I know, from posting here, what reading corresponds to before or after meals etc.
> 
> I'll do that in future as I got a few readings written in the wrong slot a fortnight ago! Lazy not to write diary entries straightaway &, to be truthful, it'll continue! BUT, I'll have them written here with the doses of insulin so, no more mistakes: VERY useful!


I do my diary for the previous day every morning, much easier that way haha  xx


----------



## kentish maid

B - Porridge, berries and nuts
L - I finally succumbed and tried Avocado. Mashed it with feta cheese and popped a poached egg on top - have to confess I enjoyed it and will have it again
D - Scampi, salad, peas and a few chips
Nature Valley Salted Caramel Protein Bar
A couple of slices of cheese


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 slices of Burgen toasted with canned tomatoes & dry fried spam lite with a glass of apple juice.
L: A few tortilla chips & some low fat hummus, a few olives. 
T: Roast chicken, jersey royal potatoes, sprouts & gravy. 
Tea & coffee during the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 10/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (6.30am): Ham & eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {374 Cal / 27.5g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {58 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
……………………………...12 mile walk

Snack (10.30am): Pear, walnuts {111 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Picnic during walk, sitting on a hilltop in the sun with a view 
that appeared to go on forever. Big skies over Northumberland._
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {280 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, almonds {115 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): _A_f_ter walk, in a pub_
Chips, aioli / beer (1 pint) {413 Cal / 28.5g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Chicken & veg casserole,_[cooked in slow cooker all day]_,
celeriac mash, runner beans, roast sunchokes {387 Cal / 44.6g Carbs}
Frozen yoghurt (peach melba), raspberries {122 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1888
Carbs 166.6g
Protein 91.7g
Fat 66.7g (Sat Fat 13.4g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

10/06/18 Best day yet for BS but, no appetite!
12:38 BS 10.5. 6 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Breakfast:- not hungry, 0.5 oatcake nairns & bottled water. 14:33 BS 8.0.

16:03 BS 6.6. 4 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 servings 800ml prawn & sweetcorn soup. Usual chicken sweetcorn soup recipe but, 1 pack large cold water prawns asda extra special instead of chicken! 18:28 BS 7.5.

22:00 BS 6.5. Tired & going to bed soon!

I'm surprised that all I had today was half an oatcake & soup! Where's my appetite gone? My weekly Monday morning weigh-ins have been neglected for a few weeks & I yo yoed up & down, up to 78kilos at one point: ear infection etc. Last Monday night I posted, in the weigh loss forum, my then weight of 73.7kilos. Mindful of tomorrow's weigh-in, my weight this morning was 72.1kilos.

This morning was a scorching day but, turned cloudy & cooler later in the day! Spent all day watching episodes of Elementary, Sherlock Holmes set in present day New York with a female Dr. Watson! A different take on Sherlock Holmes & very interesting. Starring Johnny Lee Miller & Lucy Liu! Watched all 23 episodes of the first season!

Had a few phone calls today & each time I jumped! Subconsciously I'm expecting but, dreading to hear of my sister's passing: not yet! And I was distracting myself so, wasn't thinking about food all day: binge watching boxsets TV!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Smoked salmon and 2 vine toms.
Mid Morning – 
Beans on toast at Kielder
L- 
4 Babybel cheese and a Coke Zero
Mid Afternoon –
Low carb cheese scone with a Babybel cheese
D – 
More Sri Lankan slow cooked beef curry with cauliflower rice.
Raspberries and extra thick cream
Bar MR 85%
Mid Evening – 
Low carb cheese scone with Stilton.
About 1 litre of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR Blueberry Cordial..
3 Double espresso.
End for today. 
Beginning to wonder if I actually eat to much although my weight stays between 78.8 and 80 kgs.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - low carb toast with fried mushrooms and tomato...Lunch - subway chicken tikka salad... Dinner - 2 jerk sausages 50g new potatoes mixed veg(kale cauliflower courgette spring onion)....Snacks - 1 small peach 4 G&B chocolate and orange....BGL Breakfast 4.4-4.2 Lunch 4.2-4.6 Dinner 5.3-4.3


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
L . An apple and sparkling water. 
D. Roast chicken, 4 teeny halves of roast potatoes, greens , tomato Ketchup, a Yakult and a Coke Zero. 
S. Coffee and a florentine.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 sausages, 2 bacon, tomatoes, egg & 1 slice toasted Burgen
S: Nature Valley Protein Bar
D: Tikka Masalla marinated chicken with roasted radishes, sweet potato, aubergine, courgette, cauli & carrots (all done on barbecue)
Pud: Lime jelly & berries on a sponge base topped with lemon cream & chocolate drizzle


----------



## Sally W

Beck S said:


> Hugs @Lanny . Hope you have some good time with your sister.
> 
> Up at London this weekend, had some fairly decent food too.
> 
> Saturday
> B: Oats So Simple Porridge Bar
> L: Mozzarella, tomato and pesto flatbread, salad, latte.  The place we went into for lunch had sugar free tray bakes on the counter, Nutella-type-flavour one, and a peanut butter one.  I bought them to try and they were lovely.  Only a marginal spike as well when I had them, about 1.5 up.  I'm going there again.
> D: Bunless Chicken Pesto burger at Gourmet Burger Kitchen.
> 
> Sunday
> B: Hotel buffet breakfast - small bowl of muesli, lots of bacon, egg, and mushrooms.
> L: Pasty.  Caved, but there isn't much selection at Paddington station.
> D: Two pieces of Low Carb Hovis Wholemeal toast and butter.  Loads of walking over both days, did about 26,000 steps over the two days.
> 
> Monday and Tuesday have been fairly normal in food.  Have bought food to experiment with a meatball bake later on in the week, so hopefully it'll go well.


 Sugar free traybakes? That would be good if in London. Can you remember the name & area of shop please?


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> AVOCADO a little mayo, prawns, Piccolo toms and 2 very small buttered home baked low carb rolls
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L-
> Low carb cheese scone with ham, Stilton and Piccolo toms
> Bar MR 85%.
> The cheese version of the low carb scones doesn’t dry out and they stay nice and moist.
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Rump steak with a blue cheese melt I discovered in ALDI, Ardennes pate,  AVOCADO “ala” @Benny G which is delicious and goes very nicely with a steak.
> Piccolo toms.
> Strawberries and double cream.
> Mid Evening –
> 2 small low carb rolls buttered with Stilton.
> Bar of MR Milk I bought in error 13gr carbs.
> About 2 litres of coffee.
> About 0.5 litre of water .
> Approx 1ltr Alpro unsweetened, maybe more.
> 2 Double espresso.
> End for today.
> ____________________________________________


@Vince_UK how is the avocado done  with steak? One of my fave foods so always looking for new ways to serve it


----------



## Beck S

Vince_UK said:


> 8.4 ain't so bad, I would settle for that lol


Exactly, it was a rise of just under 2, so I'm very happy.  But I have to remember it's not carte blanche for me to go ahead and get back onto pasties, but that if I'm really stuck, I've got an option.




Lanny said:


> Just got 12 days worth of readings written into my monitor diary for my DSN phone-in tomorrow from this thread: been very lazy about writing them in! Realised it was MUCH easier than getting them from the meter as I know, from posting here, what reading corresponds to before or after meals etc.
> 
> I'll do that in future as I got a few readings written in the wrong slot a fortnight ago! Lazy not to write diary entries straightaway &, to be truthful, it'll continue! BUT, I'll have them written here with the doses of insulin so, no more mistakes: VERY useful!


I am useless with my diary these days, but I'm about to change my monitor to one with bluetooth so hopefully that'll keep me better informed!



Sally W said:


> Sugar free traybakes? That would be good if in London. Can you remember the name & area of shop please?


Yep, it's Toi & Moi in Soho.  I took a picture of the sign so I'd remember if I'm back that way again.

Yesterday:
B: 50g Muesli, semi-skimmed milk
L: Pub Carvery; pork w/crackling, beef, cauliflower cheese, peas, 2 small stuffing balls, one yorkie and 2 small roast potatoes, with gravy.
D: 2 pieces of wholemeal toast with cheese and marmite, 100ml of caramel Halo Top.


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK how is the avocado done  with steak? One of my fave foods so always looking for new ways to serve it


It is a recipe from @Benny G 
Mashed avocado with spring onion and a little garlic and lemon juice.


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> It is a recipe from @Benny G
> Mashed avocado with spring onion and a little garlic and lemon juice.


Where do I find this please Vince? You know what I’m like for searching for recipes on threads


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Where do I find this please Vince? You know what I’m like for searching for recipes on threads


I will have to look Sally I cannot remember
I am sure @Benny G  will message you with it


----------



## Lanny

11/06/18 Weekly weigh-in 72.7kilos.
08:05 BS 9.1. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 boxes 200g microcips mccains, garlic salt, good splash malted vinegar & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. Forgot to test after.

13:32 BS 11.6. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 78% meat beef burgers hulls, 100g baked beans heinz & bottled water. Again forgot to test.

17:59 BS 6.7. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- Ham sandwich & bottled water. 20:33 BS 5.9 just after bath before bed! Correction snack 1 oatcake nairns.

A little pacthy testing again today! Low after dinner reading was a surprise & I just have 1 last oatcake left. But, have a tesco delivery tomorrow! More oatcakes & dumplings!  Who knew that oatcakes would turn out to be so useful! My sister-in-law, also a T2 for 30 years, introduced me to them to me & it took me some time to acquire a taste for them: thought they were bland cardboard! But, now with low BS & not eating breakfast sometimes, they’re very useful & tasty! I have them in a little tupperware box on my bedside table with a jar of no sugar peanut butter: also very useful but, haven't needed in a while! Ate 3 full meals today!


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 11/6
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blackberries, walnuts {277 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Duck egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, avocado,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {264 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

………………………..5 km row
Lunch (12pm): Chicken & veg casserole_ [leftovers]_, sweet potato,
cauliflower, green beans, sweetcorn {319 Cal / 32.6g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {128 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Mango ice cream {137 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Lemon shrimp orzo {334 Cal / 44.7g Carbs}
White Rioja (94 Cal / 2.4g Carbs} 
………………………...2 mile walk
Honeydew melon, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {116 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1726
Carbs 176.0g
Protein 86.9g
Fat 53.9g (Sat Fat 12.9g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Overtired rubbish day:

B- Greek Yoghurt
L- Scrambled egg and sausage
S- uh-oh - 2x protein chocolate and peanut bars & bowl of cornflakes (such a craving for them)
D- chicken tikka skewers with salad and mozerella. Weight watchers yoghurt.

Tomorrow will be better, ideally without the snacks


----------



## Ruby/London

Today ...

Breakfast: fage yoghurt and mixed berries (raspberries, strawberries and bueberries).  I could eat this every day.
Lunch: Peter's Yard crispbreads, cream cheese and smoked salmon (treat from all the money I am saving on crisps and biscuits)
Afternoon snack: Apple and babybel cheese
Dinner: Baked fish and greek salad

Yesterday was atrocious ...
Roast chicken, roast potatoes and veg is all I will admit to


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Nowt.
Mid Morning – 
Some hot smoked salmon flakes at Seahouses
L- 
Fish, chip mushy peas and a slice of bread and butter.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
ALDI pork sausages, beechwood smoked bacon, fried free range and 2 slices Hovis lower carb bread.
Raspberries and extra thick cream
Mid Evening – 
Low carb cheese scone with Stilton.
About 1 litre of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR Blueberry Cordial..
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and raspberries...Lunch - 1 jerk sausage tomato and spring onion wrapped in lettuce hotdog 1 small peach...Dinner - burger bowl. 1 burger 1 smoked bacon 1 slice jarlsberg cheese fried onion between 2 little gem leafs. Salad.... Snacks - 2 G&B chocolate and orange...BGL breakfast 5.1-4.9 Lunch 4.8-4.3 Dinner 4.7-3.9


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg on 1 slice toasted Burgen
L: Chicken salad
D: Chicken & Chorizo paella (half Bulgar Wheat, half cauli rice)
Pud: What I had yesterday


----------



## Beck S

B: Greggs bacon roll and latte
L: Small chicken pasta salad, apple splices with peanut butter.
D: Cod bites with peas.  Bowl of what was essentially just raspberries and cream for dessert!  Raspberries sent my way up though, so I am going to have to rethink my portions.

Damnit, my boss has just bought everyone cakes for his birthday.  He knows I can't eat the pigging thing


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast
4 jelly babies and coffee with 2 sugar(energy boost before run
Dinner
Ham sandwich 
Tea 
chips peas and gravy(chippy)


----------



## Beck S

All these people with fish and chips are just making me very hungry


----------



## Lanny

12/06/18 Woke up cold & sneezing! Under the weather with a cough!  
07:26 BS 8.3. Put on heater for 30mins & back to bed.

09:30 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 pack steam prawn gzoya itsu & bottled water! No dip this time as the vinegar annoyed me! 11:13 BS 13.1. 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Back to bed!

Started to cough, get wheezy & short of breath! Stayed internally cold too so, wrapped up in a quilt & stayed in bed all day!

16:59 BS 8.1. 6 units Novorapid for the cold? Lunch:- 1 cup instant rice noodles itsu satay flavour, 1 pot of mint aero chocolate mousse & bottle water! 19:19 BS 10.8. Tired & going to sleep soon! I'm feeling bloated & feel like a slosh bucket from all the water I've drank today! Breathing is getting harder & took the 2nd. inhaler: blue one for attacks! Hope I can head this off with a good rest & this passes quickly! Hope I'm better tomorrow!

Good night all!


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, milky coffee
Tea
Tea
L: Laughing cow light & tomato butty on super seedy bread, cherries, Activia NAS yogurt, tea
Tea
T: Roasted chicken breast wrapped in bacon, fine beans & Iceland broccoli & cauliflower creamy gratins http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-4-broccoli-and-cauliflower-creamy-gratins-480g/p/58315 they were delicious. Tea


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny you poor thing.  Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @scousebird ! It’s snakes & ladders; swings & roundabouts at times!


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 12/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, blueberries, pecans {280 Cal / 34.1g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel. hummus, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Tangerine {260 Cal / 18.4g Carbs}

………………………..5 km row
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {93 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad {273 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Cherries, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {133 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}

_DIY all afternoon, forgot to eat
BG (6pm) 3.4_
Dinner (6pm): Picanha steak, fries, garlic mushroom, peas,
corn on the cob, onion rings {547 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}
Chianti (4oz) {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
………………………...2 mile walk
Malaga ice cream {150 Cal / 23.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1882
Carbs 153.6g
Protein 118.8g
Fat 70.5g (Sat Fat 17.5g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> Nowt.
> Mid Morning –
> Some hot smoked salmon flakes at Seahouses
> L-
> Fish, chip mushy peas and a slice of bread and butter.
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> ALDI pork sausages, beechwood smoked bacon, fried free range and 2 slices Hovis lower carb bread.
> Raspberries and extra thick cream
> Mid Evening –
> Low carb cheese scone with Stilton.
> About 1 litre of coffee.
> About 1.0 ltr of STUR Blueberry Cordial..
> 2 Double espresso.
> End for today.
> ____________________________________________
> 
> View attachment 9071


I love Seahouses! I had a pint in the Ship there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Vince_UK

Midnightrider said:


> I love Seahouses! I had a pint in the Ship there a couple of weeks ago.


The food is superb also at the Ship.


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek Yoghurt
S- Protein bar
L- Omelette with cheese, rocket salad
D- Chicken in white wine sauce with Peas, sweet corn and broccoli. 

Tea, coffee and squash. And a gin and tonic when out with the girls for cinema night.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Babybel and a low carb cheese scone
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Sausage and onion bap at Beamish Museun.
That was all they had. I avoided all the wonderful home cooked cakes and scones and Eccles cakes and and, and, and, and, and,
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Rump steak with Brussels pate and a blue cheese melt. Avocado egg mayo, Steamed asparagus and sprouts.
Blackberries with a strawberry jelly pot from ALDI, 0.4grcarbs/pot, and extra thick cream
Mid Evening – 
¼ bar Montezuma 100% black with orange and cocoa nibs.
Stilton with 3 vine toms
About 1 litre of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit Cordial..
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - bacon fried egg and tomato...Lunch - 3 no bread cheese salad sandwiches( used little gem instead of bread)...Dinner - tomato and bean beef casserole with spinach....snacks - 2 chocolates 2 strawberries 1 small apple...BGL breakfast 4.2-5.2 Lunch 5.4-4.4 Dinner 3.9-4.1


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin
L: Left over chicken with a mustard & mayo dip
D: Hot dog wrap with veggie chips
Pud: Berries & jelly with squirty cream


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Smoked haddock & 2 poached eggs, cocoa.
Tea
L: Ryvita wholewheat crackerbreads & smoked mackeral pate, berries & Activia LF yogurt.
Tea
Peanuts
T: Gammon steak, cauliflower cheese, red wine.


----------



## Lanny

12/06/18 Couldn’t sleep without eat late dinner after all!
22:00 forgot to test 6 units Novorapid, +2 for cold Dinner:- 1 cup instant rice noodles itsu miso flavour, 3x1cm thick slices luncheon meat ma ling (from tesco online deliveries) & bottled water! 00:06 BS 9.2.

13/06/18
11:51 BS 7.1. 8 units Novorapid, +2 for cold, 29 units Levemir & all other meds Breakfast:- 8 tempura prawns tesco, 4 prawn toast tesco & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 14:19 BS 9.7.

16:14 BS 7.4. 6 units Novorapid +2 for cold Lunch:- 130g baked salmon fillet tesco, 2 boxes 200g microchips mccains & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 18:24 BS 8.4.

19:43 BS 7.8. 6 units Novorapid +2 for cold Dinner:- 4 slices cinnamon toast (kingsmill no crusts 50/50, pure butter dromona, honey rowse & ground cinnamon schwartz) 200ml longlife unsweetened almond milk alpro.

Just going to take my bath before bed!

Slept semi uncomfortably with a firey throat & I woke up a little cold. I was sneezing in the bathroom so, had heater on for 15mins this morning! Breathing was easier once I was upright & had a slight headache at times but, not a bad day! Still had to take the blue inhaler, for attacks, along with my brown inhaler, everyday, to ease breathing & hopefully sleeping will be more comfortable tonight! Will take the two inhalers when I get out of the bath before lying down. Better control of BS today, albeit with extra bolus insulin!

Goodnight all!


----------



## scousebird

Hope you feel better tomorrow @Lanny


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @scousebird! But, I think my cold is transioning from the head to the chest! Throat not fiery anymore! Most of my colds go that way as I have asthma! The REALLY bad ones have a long drawn out transition & my chest gets really bad in the 2nd. phase! By the speed of this transion, I think, hope, it’s not too bad! BetterBS control, generally & iron tablets, for iron deficiency could be a factor there!

21:29 BS 6.8. Borderline but, I think I’ll be alright without a snack. Just had my bath & 2 inhalers. About to go to bed!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> Thanks, @scousebird! But, I think my cold is transioning from the head to the chest! Throat not fiery anymore! Most of my colds go that way as I have asthma! The REALLY bad ones have a long drawn out transition & my chest gets really bad in the 2nd. phase! By the speed of this transion, I think, hope, it’s not too bad! BetterBS control, generally & iron tablets, for iron deficiency could be a factor there!
> 
> 21:29 BS 6.8. Borderline but, I think I’ll be alright without a snack. Just had my bath & 2 inhalers. About to go to bed!


Sleep well (hopefully)


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 13/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {280 Cal / 34.1g Carbs}
......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Ham, egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {292 Cal / 23.4g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Melon {25 Cal / 5.8g Carbs}
……………………….2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {85 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {251 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}
Apricot, raspberries, yoghurt, macadamias {144 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Hake, cannellini bean & chorizo stew {452 Cal / 22.5g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt {79 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), milk {142 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1585
Carbs 130.9g
Protein 108.2g
Fat 57.5g (Sat Fat 15.8g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Thanks, @scousebird! But, I think my cold is transioning from the head to the chest! Throat not fiery anymore! Most of my colds go that way as I have asthma! The REALLY bad ones have a long drawn out transition & my chest gets really bad in the 2nd. phase! By the speed of this transion, I think, hope, it’s not too bad! BetterBS control, generally & iron tablets, for iron deficiency could be a factor there!
> 
> 21:29 BS 6.8. Borderline but, I think I’ll be alright without a snack. Just had my bath & 2 inhalers. About to go to bed!


Hope things improve tomorrow.


----------



## grainger

So so much... I’m not writing it down, won’t be helpful to anyone!

Does anyone else find if they start eating rubbish carbs they eat loads more carbs as their body starts to crave it?


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L 4 Ryvita’s 3 had a little strong cheddar , an apple , sparkling water.
S a slice of buttered toast, we’ll i had to try out my new toaster didn’t I , it was perfec.
D. Roast chicken , peas , 4 small new potatoes and a Coke Zero .
Before bed Necessary snacks  full fat 2 cans 150 ml fat Coke, some apple juice and just to play it  safe a slice of bread with peanut butter.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Low carb scone with Babybel cheese
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Egg, Tomato and Spinach salad at Starbucks.
Double espresso
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Pork loin steak with Dijon and Brussels pate, mashed AVOCADO with a little lemon juice and olive oil mayo. Steamed asparagus and sprouts.
Raspberries with a strawberry jelly pot from ALDI, double cream.
Going to stock up on these jelly pots also. They are very nice and only £0.50p each by Hartley.
AVOCADOs in Newcastle Grainger Market, 7 for £1. I bought a few.
Mid Evening – 
Blue cheese and a low carb cheese scone. 3 vine toms. Well 2 scones actually.
About 1 litre of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit Cordial..
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
____________________________________________


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 rashers bacon & 1 fried egg
L: Home made scotch egg
D: Chicken, chorizo & pancetta ratatouille
Pud: Orange jelly with berries topped with an orange chocolate cream


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and strawberries...Lunch - Beef stew (no potatoes)...Dinner chicken olives tomato and onion chorizo served with kale and cauliflower...snacks - 1 nectarine and 2 G&B chocolate 1 bottle 7up free....BGL breakfast 4.6-4.6 Lunch 4.2-4.9 Dinner 5.3-4.8


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

grainger said:


> So so much... I’m not writing it down, won’t be helpful to anyone!
> 
> Does anyone else find if they start eating rubbish carbs they eat loads more carbs as their body starts to crave it?



I do this too sometimes (particularly after a run of nightshifts), I blame lack of sleep. At least we can take insulin to cover the carbs


----------



## Beck S

Yesterday:

B: 50g muesli, semi-skimmed milk.  Trying a new on from Sainsbury's Taste the Difference range as it was on special.  Quite nice!
L: 2 Multigrain and rye flatbreads with sliced ham, 30g cheddar, salted caramel Fibre 90 bar, Wotsits.
D: Chicken burger from the pub, small portion of chips, coleslaw.  Only ate half the bun.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Berries & Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Tuna, red onion & mayo butty on Burgen, berries, Mullerlight Greek yogurt, a few pork scratchings.
Tea
Apple
T: "Sorta Salmon Nicoise" - Jamie Oliver recipe with salmon (surprisingly), boiled eggs, fine beans in a Greek yogurt & black olive dressing. 
Coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 14/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Weetabix (with almond milk), plum,
blackberries, walnuts {253 Cal / 33.2g Carbs}
......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {131 Cal / 18.1g Carbs}

……………………….2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {102 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {306 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}
Cherries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {141 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Pheasant breast, celeriac mash, acorn squash,
sunchokes, runner beans / Chianti (4oz) {480 Cal / 41.9g Carbs}
Chocolate & strawberry torte {210 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), milk {129 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1809
Carbs 163.0g
Protein 86.8g
Fat 68.9g (Sat Fat 20.5g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

14/06/18
11:57 BS 9.9. 8 units Novorapid 30 units Levemir & all other meds. Breakfast:- 2 salmon paste sandwiches (4 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 1 jar salmon paste tesco) & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 14:14 BS 10.1.

15:25 BS 7.4. 6 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 boxes 200g microchips mccains, 200g baked beans heinz & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 17:32 BS 12.9.

20:04 BS 7.4. 6 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 cup instant rice noodles itsu satay flavour (0.5 sachet of the sauce), 3x1cm slices luncheon meat ma ling & bottled water. 22:06 BS 10.7.

Woke with laboured breathing, which took some time to ease after my inhalers! But, felt a change in the afternoon & my breathing is easier! Just lying in bed as I write this & only took 1 inhaler, brown everyday one, as my breathing is ok!

I’ve passed the peak & on the road to recovery! 

Goodnight everybody! Imagine a yawning emoji!


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny . I hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L . An apple, some watermelon and sparkling water. 
D. Roast chicken, 4small new potatoes, mushrooms, Brussel sprouts and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny hope you are now on the road to recovery


----------



## scousebird

@Kaylz, you ok?


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Smoked salmon
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Scrambled eggs and bacon on 2 thin slices of Italian homemade toasted wholemeal bread at Bella Mamma Italian restaurant, Durham
Got a 5.8 at 2 hours post.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Slow cooked butter chicken with cauliflower rice.
Raspberries, strawberry jelly pot and Jersey double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Bar MR 85%
About 1.5 ltr of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit Cordial..
3 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast  - yogurt and raspberries...1 small plum(before rehab exercise)...
Lunch - 2 corn cakes with turkey little gem...
Dinner - guacamole and spicy prawns cucumber in a little gem boat...1 small apple...
Snacks - 2 G&B chocolate and almond..
BGL Breakfast 5.1-4.9 Lunch 5.2-4.4 Dinner 4.4-4.9


----------



## Lanny

@Ljc & @scousebird , thank you both! Yay!  , I’m over my cold now & woke up feeling & breathing normal! BS 6.3, the lowest I’ve had in a while! Just off to have breakfast & post food later!


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> @Kaylz, you ok?


I'm still around just not much at the moment, stressed and worried about my oedema check up on Tuesday amongst other things, thanks for thinking of me and asking  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg with finely chopped Chorizo on 1 slice toasted Burgen.
L: Low carb tuna & cucumber wrap
D: Roast lamb with peas, carrots, cauli, 3 small roast potatoes & gravy
Pud: A trio of puddings. 1 slice passion fruit swiss roll, 1 slice gooseberry pie & a strawberry & cream tart.


----------



## Lanny

Mark Parrott said:


> B: Scrambled egg with finely chopped Chorizo on 1 slice toasted Burgen.
> L: Low carb tuna & cucumber wrap
> D: Roast lamb with peas, carrots, cauli, 3 small roast potatoes & gravy
> Pud: A trio of puddings. 1 slice passion fruit swiss roll, 1 slice gooseberry pie & a strawberry & cream tart.



Yum! That’s a lovely menu! @Mark Parrott!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lanny said:


> Yum! That’s a lovely menu! @Mark Parrott!


It certainly was.  Though it will be lettuce only for the next few days!  Need to cancel it out.


----------



## Heath o

Breakfast 2 burgen toast
Dinner cheese and coleslaw sandwich 
Tea beansprouts chicken beef and prawm


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> I'm still around just not much at the moment, stressed and worried about my oedema check up on Tuesday amongst other things, thanks for thinking of me and asking  xx


Hope the check up goes well


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Hope the check up goes well


Thank you x


----------



## scousebird

Today was a little different.  Had to take Alan to hospital to have lumbar facet injections for a back condition that he's had for a few years so today's food;
Tea
2 buttered Ryvita wholegrain crackerbreads so I could take tablets.
Had to get Alan to the hospital for 8am, got him settled in then went for breakfast in the local Tesco and had a cheese & ham omelette with a flat mushroom and 1 slice grainy bread toasted. 
Got back to the hospital and he was still waiting to go to theatre.  When he was taken down I went and had a cappuccino in the canteen.
When we eventually left the hospital Alan was starving so we went to the local chippy and I had a small cod & chips (didn't eat all the chips) and I've just had a few strawberries with some cream .

So been a bit naughty today  but Alan is ok, just in a bit of discomfort where he had the injections so he's just gone to bed.


----------



## Lanny

15/06/18
08:09 BS 6.3. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 bag steam veg rice birds eye, 1 pack spicy prawns tesco & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. 10:30 BS 10.6.

Walked 3500 steps into town for some errands & ate Lunch afterwards.

12:34 BS 8.6. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- ate out, Irish stew & mint tea.

Got taxi back, felt tired & slept!

18:21 BS 5.0. Woke up! 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1kg veg soup mckees & 2 slices bread & butter (kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 10g pure butter dromona). 20:28 BS 7.2. Just after bath & before bed! I think that borderline figures just after a bath doesn’t necessarily mean it’ll continue dropping as the BS lowering effect, of the bath, is only temporary! 

I had a pretty good day today! I was a little tired & a wee bit short of breath towards the end of my walk into town today but, I’d put off a few things while under the weather the last few days! Was grey & cool all day but, no rain!

I bid you all a goodnight & sweet dreams!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> I bid you all a goodnight & sweet dreams!


Night Lanny


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @scousebird , don’t let the bed bugs bite!  Ahh! That takes me back a bit: those two sayings!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 15/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast (7am): Scrambled eggs, smoked salmon, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {376 Cal / 24.8g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Half a banana {45 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
……………………….2 mile walk
……………………….5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {108 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {276 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}
Peach, blackcurrants, yoghurt, almonds {127 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Pear, walnuts {122 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}
……………………….2 mile walk
……………………….5 km row

Dinner (6pm): Linguine Bolognaise {398 Cal / 37.0g Carbs}
Blackberries, redcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {148 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Kheer_ [gift from a neighbour, guessing exactly what was in it
but it tasted rich and sweet, coconut, condensed milk, nuts, cardamom for sure, yum]_ {140 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1808
Carbs 153.7g
Protein 95.0g
Fat 78.8g (Sat Fat 23.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Mussels a little olive oil mayo and a few Piccolo tomatoes. 
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Smoked salmon with lemon, Cheese scone with Stilton and OLIVES
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
I made a slow cooked sausage casserole using Homepride Sausage casserole sauce, ALDI pork sausages and I top and tailed some radishes and put them in.
Very nice I must say. Slow cooked radishes are definitely worth trying.
Blackberries, strawberry jelly pot and Jersey double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Low carb cheese scone with cream cheese.
Bar MR 85%
About 1.1 ltr of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit Cordial..
0 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and raspberries...
Lunch -  fried egg 2 smoked bacon slices tomato and 1 slice hovis nimble toasted...
Dinner - pan fried Hake topped with cheese and avocado salad...
Snacks - 4 pieces G&B Almond dark chocolate..few raspberries 
BGL breakfast 4.4-4.7 Lunch 4.7-4.2 Dinner 4.6-4.2


----------



## Ljc

B.  Was extra hungry, 3 buttered wholemeal toasts with peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. 4 Ryvita’s 3 had  some cheese, I would have had a tangerine but had to bin it so had an apple instead , sparkling water. 
D. A gorgeous but extremely naughty sweet and sour chicken with rice and I ate every scrap zany a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 big beef burgers topped with 2 fried eggs (M&S ones with a hint of bone marrow apparently)
L: 1 slice toasted Burgen with butter
D: Chilli & lime marinated pork belly & stir fry
Pud: 3 profiteroles in chocolate sauce


----------



## Beck S

Thursday:
B: 50g Muesli, semi-skimmed milk
L: 2 multigrain and rye flatbreads with ham, 4 cherry tomatoes, wotsits, lemon drizzle Fibre 90 bar. Coke Zero. Walk.
D: Sausages, with roasted carrot, parsnip, peppers, and cherry tomatos, with a small portion of sage and apple wholemeal stuffing.

Friday
B: 65g Muesli (because I poured it out to much and then thought it's Friday, live a little  ), semi skimmed milk
L: 2 mulitgrain flatbreads with ham, 5 cherry tomatoes, wotsits, lemon drizle Fibre 90 bar.
D: At the pub, rump steak with mushrooms, cheese and ale fondue, and some chips.  Coke Zero.


----------



## Lanny

16/06/18
11:18 BS 7.4. 6 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Breakfast:- 2 prawn sandwiches & bottled water (4 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 1 pack large cold water prawns asda es, 2tbsp mayonnaise hellmans).  14:03 BS 8.4

17:21 BS 8.2. 4 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 bag steam veg rice birds eye, 1 pack spicy prawns tesco & bottled water. 19:36 BS 10.7.

21:39 BS 7.2. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1kg veg soup mckees & 2 slices bread & butter (kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 10g pure butter dromona)! 00:32 8.4.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. Sparkling water.
S. coffee and 2 gingernuts. 
D. Corned beef hash and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and raspberries....
Lunch - Greek salad from M&S....
Dinner - parmigiana chicken stuffed peppers served with courgette spinach and red onion...
Pudding - strawberries and cream...
Snacks - G&B almond dark chocolate...
BGL breakfast 4.6-5.1 Lunch 4.5-4.3 Dinner 4.3-4.4


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Scrambled egg & Chorizo on 1 slice toasted Burgen crust
L: Steak & cheese subway (a little naughty, but still needed to soak up some alcohol over indulgence)
D: Chicken is a creamy cheese & mustard sauce & soya bean spaghetti
Pud: 1 choc & peanut butter cup


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Mussels.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Mixed BBQ at the Bubba Q Restaurant on the Royal Mile, Edinburgh, (pic).
Basically a plate full of BBQ Meats.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
2 sausage sandwiches on low carb rolls
Blackberries and Jersey double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Bar MR 85%
About 1. ltr of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit Cordial.
330ml btl Morrisons lemon and line sparkling water.
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 16/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, blackcurrants, pecans {296 Cal / 36.9g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Garlic mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {202 Cal / 25.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {107 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {296 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}
Peach, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {129 Cal / 14.3g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Banana, half {49 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
…………………………2 mile walk
…………………………5 km row
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), cottage cheese, apricot {109 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Wood pigeon stroganoff, new potatoes, carrots,
green beans / Picpoul de Pinet (4oz) {477 Cal / 34.3g Carbs}
Strawberry & chocolate torte {252 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1906
Carbs 180.5g
Protein 82.0g
Fat 74.0g (Sat Fat 22.5g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Sweet potato & chorizo soup


That sounds good, can I have the recipe please?


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 bacon, 2 fried eggs, mushrooms, canned tomato, black pudding & milky coffee.
Snacked on a couple of chicken drumsticks
Went to a friends for the evening and had lots of cheese, meats & pate with some bread and a few crackers.  We managed to get through 7 bottles of wine between 6 of us


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Scrambled eggs on super seeded bread, water.
Tea
L: Tuna, red onion & mayo on 2 little slices of corn bread.
T: Will be roast lamb, mini roast potatoes & roasted Mediterranean veg. NO WINE


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 17/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, pecans {299 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
......................................6 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Ham, scrambled egg, mushroom, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {265 Cal / 22.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {94 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {263 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}
Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {126 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

…………………………2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Toast (two slices, seeded), cottage cheese, tangerine {201 Cal / 28.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, sweet potato fries, peas, corn {294 Cal / 27.2g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {137 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1785
Carbs 174.7g
Protein 106.0g
Fat 60.4g (Sat Fat 12.5g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> That sounds good, can I have the recipe please?


Hi Scousebird

500g sweet potato, diced
100g chorizo, diced
1.5L chicken stock or veg stock
Cook for a few hours in a slow cooker, then blend with a stick blender.

I don't usually add any herbs, spices or seasoning as stock is well seasoned anyway and it has a strong flavour already.
If you like it spicy though, some extra paprika is good.

A 300g portion has 130 Cal / 15.9g Carbs / 4.4g fat / 4.0g protein


----------



## Lanny

17/06/18
06:35 BS 6.7. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 pack steam prawn gyoza itsu 2tbsp spicy vinegar soy dip & bottled water.

Slept after breakfast.

14:52 BS 8.2 woke up. 6 units Novorapid, sleep/wake 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- 1 baked haddock fillet, 1 box 100g microchips mccains, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 150ml pressed pear juice. 16:56 BS 11.2.

19:34 BS 8.2. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 tin chicken soup heinz & 2 slices bread & butter (kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 10g pure butter dromona) & bottled water. 21:46 BS. 9.4.

A lazy Sunday that I spent watching more episodes of Elementary! 

Hope you all had a restful Sunday too! Goodnight all, sweet dreams & don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Hi Scousebird
> 
> 500g sweet potato, diced
> 100g chorizo, diced
> 1.5L chicken stock or veg stock
> Cook for a few hours in a slow cooker, then blend with a stick blender.
> 
> I don't usually add any herbs, spices or seasoning as stock is well seasoned anyway and it has a strong flavour already.
> If you like it spicy though, some extra paprika is good.
> 
> A 300g portion has 130 Cal / 15.9g Carbs / 4.4g fat / 4.0g protein


Thanks


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Nowt
Mid Morning – 
2 x 4 rasher bacon sandwiches on buttered low carb rolls with a smidgen of HP Fruity sauce.
L- 
Nowt
Mid Afternoon –
Nature Valley peanut and chocolate protein bar
D – 
Rump steak with blue cheese melt, smoked salmon, mashed AVOCADO, steamed asparagus and sprouts.
Raspberries with strawberry jellypot and extra thick double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Bar MR 85%
Low carb cheese scone with Gorgonzola cheese.
About 1 ltr of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit Cordial.
1 ltr ALDI Unsweetened Almond. Thought I would try it, will stick with ALPRO.
0 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries...
Lunch - blackberries and cream....
Dinner - beef and mushroom pie( red wine bacon and onion with a coconut flour pastry(failed)) kale and stringless green beans....
Snacks - 2 pieces G&B chocolate 1 ,10cal jelly pot
BGL breakfast 4.6-4.1 Lunch 5.1-4.8 Dinner 4.8-4.1


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 18/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, pecans {286 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Duck egg, mushroom, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {262 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}


Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {94 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {290 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {140 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
…………………………2 mile walk
…………………………5 km row
Snack (3pm): Apple, peanut butter {155 Cal / 8.9g Carbs}
…………………….……3 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 3.7_
Dinner (6pm): Poussin, roast potatoes, carrot & swede mash, cauliflower,
green beans, red cabbage {372 Cal / 31.0g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt {69 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, wholemeal), milk {167 Cal / 18.1g Carbs}
4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1949
Carbs 183.6g
Protein 96.5g
Fat 80.2g (Sat Fat 16.3g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

18/06/18
14:20 BS 9.9. 6 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Breakfast:- 1 pack steam prawn gyoza, 2tbsp spicy vinegar soy dip & 150ml pressed pear juice. 16:04 BS 14.3.

18:33 BS 12.7. 6 units Novorapid, +2, Lunch:- 1 cup instant rice noodles itsu 0.5 satay sachet, 3x1cm slices luncheon meat ma ling & bottled water.

21:33 BS 6.7. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 4 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 20g pure butter dromona, 1 cup buttermint tea twinings, 20ml longlife semi skimmed milk tesco & 0.5tsp honey rowse. Opened the last carton of cow’s milk that’s been sitting in the cupboard for ages when I switched to almond milk.

Going to bed soon & might or might not test before bed!

I’m not unduly worried by the high BS today as the sudden drop gives me a hint of what’s going on! That & the timing of it: about a month after the last time!

Felt really tired all day today, despite the long lie-in!


----------



## Lanny

23:47 BS 5.7. Good thing I checked! Just munching on 1 square Lidnt 85% dark chocolate before turning in!

Goodnight all!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
S. Coffee and two gingernuts.
L. Not hungry, sparkling water. 
D. 8 oven chips, beef burger only 3.5 carbs and tasty, my downfall was some mushy peas , they were lovely too and a Coke Zero.
S. Was a bit lower than I like to go to bed on so had half a slice of wholemeal bread and butter all washed down with a nice mug of coffee. 
Night night.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Nowt
Mid Morning – 
2 x 4 rasher bacon and fried sandwiches on buttered wholemeal rolls with a smidgen of HP Fruity sauce. Well, I was hungry. I thought I would try normal wholemeal again. Pre 5.8, 2 hours post 8.2. Could maybe have gotten away with 1. Won’t do that again.
L- 
Nowt
Mid Afternoon –
100% Choc and peanut cup with a glass of ice cold Alpro
D – 
Prawns and AVOCADO with mayo and Piccolo toms.
Rump steak with blue cheese melt, steamed asparagus, tenderstem and sprouts.
Raspberries with strawberry jellypot and extra thick double cream.
Mid Evening – 
2xLow carb cheese scone with Gorgonzola cheese.
About 1 ltr of coffee. 
About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit cordial.
0.5 ltr Aldi Barley no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr ALDI Unsweetened Almond.
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
Early B: Raspberries & Greek yogurt
2nd B: Out with a friend - 1 bacon, 1 sausage, 2 fried eggs, beans, canned tomato, 1 seedy bread toast. Tea.
Tea
L: Ham & egg salad from M&S, berries, Mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Southern fried chicken fillet, sweet potato lattices, sweetcorn.
Tea


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and raspberries 
Lunch - Ham and egg salad with salad cream 
Dinner - rump steak mushrooms cooked in garlic butter and salad 
Snacks - 1 apple, a few dark chocolates 
BGL breakfast 4.3-5.2 Lunch 3.9-4.1 Dinner 5.3-4.4 (think the 5.3 could be a faulty strip reading)


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: 2 rashers of bacon topped with slice of cheese & scrambled egg
L: Spinach, kale & melon smoothie (it was palatable but left me starving til dinner!)
D: Gammon ham, boiled egg & salad
Pud: 1 choc/peanut butter cup


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
S - boiled egg on my way out the hospital so I didn't stink Bruce's mates car out with it lol
Flask of coffee when I got in
D - wholemeal german smoked baked ham with lots of dripping butter , Jacobs baked cheddar and a salted caramel protein bar
Coffee
T - chilli oil marinated chicken breast fillet, charlotte potatoes, roasted sprouts and a large flat mushroom and a square 90%
coffee
S - babybel xx


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 slices of Tesco protein bread toasted with AVO & 2 poached eggs, raspberries & Greek yogurt
Milky coffe
Tea
L: Ham & egg salad from Co-op, berries, mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Beef burger in brioche bun with a slice of cheese, salad.
Tea


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - jumbo oats, almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee
> S - boiled egg on my way out the hospital so I didn't stink Bruce's mates car out with it lol
> Flask of coffee when I got in
> D - wholemeal german smoked baked ham with lots of dripping butter , Jacobs baked cheddar and a salted caramel protein bar
> Coffee
> T - chilli oil marinated chicken breast fillet, charlotte potatoes, roasted sprouts and a large flat mushroom and a square 90%
> coffee
> S - babybel xx


Good to see you back.


----------



## Amigo

B - slice wholemeal toast with slice of ham and fried egg on top

L - fruit scone & latte whilst out

D - lamb fillet dinner, 2 small Yorkshires, dessert spoon colcannon mash, cabbage, peas, carrots

Snack - 2 almond & pistachio cookies


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Good to see you back.


Thanks scousebird, nice to be back more regularly, eye appointment worry/stress was just taking it outta me but hey that's over and done with now  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> 2 almond & pistachio cookies


Ohh are these homemade or shop bought? I love almonds and pistachios!!  xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Thanks scousebird, nice to be back more regularly, eye appointment worry/stress was just taking it outta me but hey that's over and done with now  xx


All ok?


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Ohh are these homemade or shop bought? I love almonds and pistachios!!  xx



M&S shop bought Kaylz. 10.6 carbs each and very nice  

https://www.marksandspencerfoodhall.co.uk/nutrition/e34a4e84-7342-497b-a4dd-7b5034e70c8b--1493030563


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> All ok?


Yes there is a thread but all went ok and been left 4 months before another check up, thanks for asking  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> M&S shop bought Kaylz. 10.6 carbs each and very nice
> 
> https://www.marksandspencerfoodhall.co.uk/nutrition/e34a4e84-7342-497b-a4dd-7b5034e70c8b--1493030563


Damn all you that have shops!! haha, will see if I can get my sister in law to get me some! haha x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Damn all you that have shops!! haha, will see if I can get my sister in law to get me some! haha x



We are losing our M&S soon - decline of the High Street!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> We are losing our M&S soon - decline of the High Street!


That's not good at all  know what it's like though as we've lost most of our shops over the years, I remember the good old days with Woolworths, The More Store (not sure if you guys had them in England?) now we're left with the likes of Scotmid, a Co-op and Lidl for fresh food  xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 19/6
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, raspberries, pecans {295 Cal / 36.8g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, mushroom, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {201 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts {108 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
………………………...5 km row
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {103 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {260 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Apricot, blackberries, yoghurt, cashews {131 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

…………………………2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Nectarine, milk chocolate (2 squares) {90 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Wild salmon, new potatoes, roast celeriac,
peas, sweetcorn {416 Cal / 32.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, vanilla ice cream, passion fruit {144 Cal / 17.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1803
Carbs 174.0g
Protein 91.1g
Fat 70.1g (Sat Fat 16.3g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

19/06/18
06:18 BS 7.1. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 4 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50, 20g pure butter dromona, 1 cup twinings buttermint tea, 20ml longlife semi skimmed milk tesco & 0.5tsp honey rowse. 08:00 BS 7.0

Slept after breakfast.

16:18 BS 9.8. 6 units Novorapid, sleep/wake, 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 boxes 200g microchips mccains, garlic salt, malt vinegar & bottled water. 18:47 BS 13.7 high because I overslept & had my meds late!

20:00 BS 10.8. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving my veg soup & 150ml pressed pear juice. 22:30 BS 10.5.

I keep dozing off again after breakfast & I’m lethargic these few days! Have set alarm for 13:30 everyday as a failsafe so, I don’t take my meds too late!

Goodnight everyone! 

Oh, great to see you back @Kaylz!  You deserved a treat after the worry about your eyes & glad you enjoyed it!  . No need to


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Smoked mackerel with lemon and parsley
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Buttered low carb cheese scone with Gorgonzola, selection of salami, Piccolo toms. Forgot the OLIVES.
Peanut chocolate cup.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Bavette steak with Dijon, steamed asparagus, tenderstem and sprouts. Mashed 
AVOCADO and garlic, Brussels pate.
Blackberry Clafoutis with cream. Wonderful.
Mid Evening – 
Nowt
About 1 ltr of coffee. 
1 ltr Aldi Barley no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
0 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries...
Lunch - 2 Burgen slices toasted mackerel in olive oil with tomatoes...
Dinner - Burger bowl. Burger dill pickle cheese and fried onion wrapped in a lettuce leaf..side salad
Snack - 1 apple
BGL breakfast 4.7-5.2 Lunch 4.6-4.6 Dinner 4.6-4.1


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Greek yoghurt, berries & mixed nuts
L: Kale, spinach, watermelon & strawberry smoothie
D: Tom Kerridge's one layer lasagne
Pud: Key lime pie flavoured jelly, halo top ice cream, strawberries & squirty cream.


----------



## Lanny

20/06/18 Wow!  In just over a year of constant testing since my hospital stay last May 2017, today’s readings are the best!  Stayed in the even stevens sevens all day apart from one little blip of an eight in the middle! AND I was a little naughty too! 

11:08 BS 7.0. 6 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Breakfast:- 1 serving my veg soup & 2 slices bread & butter (kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 10g pure butter dromona). 13:44 BS 7.2.

15:07 BS 8.8. 4 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1x150g steak & kidney pie asda frozen & bottled water. 17:42 BS 7.6

19:09 BS 7.4. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1x150g chicken & veg pie asda frozen & bottled water. 21:08 BS 7.1.

At one point for 2/3 weeks at the end of 2015, just after mum’s passing, I used to live on Fray Bentos steak & kidney pies! I just loved them & they were the ultimate comfort food, for me! I ate 2 big pies, 475g, a day: 0.5 pie each meal & 4 meals!  I’ve since noticed that they’re now smaller, 425g, pies with more gravy & less meat, from asda customer reviews!

Is it any wonder, looking back now, that my BS went out of control, landing me by referral, back to the hospital team, after 14 years, in Feb. 2016.

I haven’t touched any steak & kidney pies since then. I saw these on offer & got small 150g frozen pies from asda, 31.5g carbs! It was REALLY YUMMY! 

4 pies in each box & 2 boxes for £3.50. I got these & chicken & veg pies also, 150g each, 27g carbs. I found these a little salty!

Edited to add:- * Went to bed last night, technically, this morning 00:02 BS 8.8.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> 20/06/18 Wow!  I
> At one point for 2/3 weeks at the end of 2015, just after mum’s passing, I used to live on Fray Bentos steak & kidney pies! I just loved them & they were the ultimate comfort food, for me! I ate 2 big pies, 475g, a day: 0.5 pie each meal & 4 meals!  I’ve since noticed that they’re now smaller, 425g, pies with more gravy & less meat, from asda customer reviews!.


I used to LOVE them also Lanny lol  £1 each in Poundstretcher lol


----------



## Lanny

23:33 BS 5.8. Just going to bed! Goodnight all!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> 23:33 BS 5.8. Just going to bed! Goodnight all!


晚安 Lanny


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
4 rashers bacon, 2 fried free range, 2 slices flaxseed bread.
Mid Morning – 
Some blackberry clafoutis, well it was sitting staring at me in the fridge looking all lonely and pathetic and I am a caring sort of guy,
L- 
Nature Valley protein bar.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Nearly the same as yesterday. Have a freezer full of steak.
Bavette steak with blue cheese melt, steamed asparagus, tenderstem. 
Piccolo toms and Brussels pate. 
Blackberry Clafoutis with cream, it has all gone now, need make another one. Wonderful.
Mid Evening – 
Gorgonzola cheese.
About 1 ltr of coffee. 
1 ltr Aldi Summer Fruits no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
1 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries 
Lunch - burger topped with cheese and salad 
Dinner- veg stir fry and medley of fish (cod squid and prawns)
Snacks - 1 apple and 2 squares G&B mint chocolate 
BGL breakfast 4.6-5.2 Lunch 5.0-4.1 Dinner 4.7-4.3


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Greek yoghurt, berries & mixed nuts
L: Spinach, kale & melon smoothie (this is getting challenging now, but need to get beach body ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
D: Chicken breast in a tomato & mascarpone sauce with green beans
Pud: Jelly with berries, Halo Top ice cream & squirty cream.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 20/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {69 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
......................................4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded) / Tangerine {260 Cal / 20.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {110 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad {292 Cal / 5.2g Carbs}
peach, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {135 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

…………………………2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Apple, peanuts {136 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Lincolnshire sausages, celeriac mash, carrots,
green beans, red cabbage {418 Cal / 37.6g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {146 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1621
Carbs 131.0g
Protein 100.7g
Fat 72.6g (Sat Fat 17.3g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 small slices of sourdough with pate, 2 tiny pieces of smoked haddock, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Ham butty on same bread as above, cherry tomatoes, peach & mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Smoked bacon, cauliflower cheese and local new potatoes, 2 x Malibu & coke zero.

We're off on holiday tomorrow for 16 days .  Somewhere in France in the motorhome .  Will do my best to be good 
Au revoir mes amis


----------



## KARNAK

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries
> Lunch - burger topped with cheese and salad
> Dinner- veg stir fry and medley of fish (cod squid and prawns)
> Snacks - 1 apple and 2 squares G&B mint chocolate
> BGL breakfast 4.6-5.2 Lunch 5.0-4.1 Dinner 4.7-4.3


Lovely dinner Spireite.


----------



## Lanny

21/06/18
05:50 BS 6.2. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 4 slices toast with butter & tea with longlife almond milk. 07:22 BS 6.3.

13:04 BS 8.4. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 serving my veg soup & 2 slices bread & butter. 15:16 BS 5.8. A bit low! Correction of 150ml pressed pear juice. 16:42 BS 5.1. 17:25 BS 6.2. Phew!

18:13 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 baked haddock fillet, 2 bags steam veg tesco greens & corn, 10g pure butter dromona & bottled water. 20:13 BS 8.8.

Going to bed soon!

My BS has taken a long time to come within range for the whole day this year & I finally achieved that yesterday: even the blip was within range! They started a little lower today & the low after lunch kept me hopping!

I HAD noticed that my target ranges, given by my DSN, are higher than most of you here! I wasn’t bothered by that as my BS was some way off that! I had started thinking recently they’re getting in range now & wondering if I should change my targets?

2 hours after meals BS 7.0 to 10.0. Was told if below 7 could go hypo so, I snacked if around that figure. My after dinner readings have been hovering around that, recently, & I did snack but, found my waking BS rising. Waking BS seemed ok, & even better, if I didn’t snack.

I posted a thread earlier about “When are after meals readings too low?” on the general forum & got a very helpful answer from @Robin! Thanks 

As I understand it, it comes down to what I ate: more protein & fat & the slower release of glucose cancels out the tail end of the bolus dose so, not much of a drop, if any, after 2 hours; more carbs & BS will continue to drop after 2 hours as they have been digested!

Made sense to me! I had previously noticed my bolus doses not lasting as long & asked my team about it & they had no answer. I have been eating less carbs & more protein & fat!

It’s very satisfying to see an all green day of readings, yesterday & today, in the mySugr app on iPhone for within target! They had been mostly orange, just outside targets, & a few reds, high!   Yay! 

Goodnight all! , more of a smug emoji, if one exists?


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 21/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, pecans {293 Cal / 37.4g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Ham, scrambled egg, mushroom, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {278 Cal / 22.4g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Carrot & fennel soup, croutons {108 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Baked sweet potato, baked beans,
cottage cheese {269 Cal / 34.7g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {152 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Nectarine, almonds {93 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
…………………………...2 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 3.9_
Dinner (6.30pm): Pumpkin & sage ravioli, parmesan, salad {490 Cal / 46.9g Carbs}
Raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, macadamias {146 Cal / 8.3g Carbs}

…………………………...5 km row
_BG (8pm, 90 min pp) 4.6_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1881
Carbs 197.5g
Protein 74.4g
Fat 66.5g (Sat Fat 17.3g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices Morrisons protein bread taken from freezer and toasted, smoked salmon and a mashed AVOCADO, Piccolo toms..
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Low carb cheese scones x2, selection of salami, Piccolo toms, Stilton cheese 
Chocolate peanut cup.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Bavette steak with blue cheese melt, steamed asparagus, tenderstem. 
Blackberry clafoutis (I made another one) with cream. 
Mid Evening – 
Nowt
About 1 ltr of coffee. 
1 ltr STUR berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries 
Lunch - 2 slices Burgen toast with mackerel 
Dinner - subway chicken bacon ranch salad bowl 
Snacks - 2 pieces G&B chocolate 1 apple 
BGL breakfast 4.8-5.1 Lunch 4.8-4.2 Dinner 4.4-4.2


----------



## Ljc

Well I started out ok
B .  My usual 2 slices of wholemeal toast with  peanut butter and a large coffee.
L .  Sparkling water, 4 Ryvita’s 3 had a little Brussels pate @nd 6 strawberries .
D. Roast chicken breast, 4 small new potatoes, peas, ketchup, and a Coke Zero. 


Then I lost it completely and I’m not telling , nope , not ever.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Then I lost it completely and I’m not telling , nope , not ever.


AH Go on Lin, be a sport and tell us


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Yoghurt, berries & mixed nuts
L: Tuna salad (this was an absolute delight after 3 days of kale & spinach smoothies!)
D: CARB THURSDAY!!! Hunters chicken, peas & fried square potato thingys
Pud: Plum tart & double cream


----------



## Lanny

22/06/18
13:09 BS 9.8. 2 units Novorapid Breakfast:- not hungry 1 oatcake. To stop BS rising

Walked 8000 steps to the town & back, in total! Had lunch first, then went to the chemist to pick up a prescription & walked back. There was a bit of a light breeze, at the start of my walk, & the wind picked a little bit so, not too hot to make walking uncomfortable! 

14:00 9.9. 8 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- eating out cod & chips, mint tea.

The cafe was out of my favourite irish stew & the only other choices were lasagne with garlic fries or chicken curry with rice: picked the lesser evil! Compared to the chip shop takeaway, it was much less greasy & smaller but, still yum! 

15:56 BS 8.5. Just got back from chemist.

17:30 BS 7.9. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1kg veg soup mckees. 19:30 BS 6.8.

22:30 BS 5.1. Going to bed soon! Lowest figure I’ve been to bed on but, no active insulin so, will see what BS is in the morning?

Back at the end of Jan. & start of Feb. 2018, series of 8 hypos in 10 days, I went to bed with a few 5.4’s & rose with 13, 12 & 9’s!


----------



## Womanvsfood

Breakfast- diet chef butter milk pancake & tsp Nutella 
Lunch- 3 egg 2 bacon omelette 
Dinner- diet chef beef roganjosh & green medley steam veg 
Snacks- 3x apples
Coffee & whole milk x3


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices Morrisons protein bread taken from freezer and toasted with scrambled eggs.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
2 x buttered low carb cheese scones with Stilton.
Peanut and chocolate cup
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Slow cooked beef and ale casserole to which I added mushrooms and radishes. The radishes are really like small potatoes and bulk the casserole up.
Cauliflower rice.
Mid Evening – 
2 x low carb cheese scone withStilton
Peanut choc cup, 3 left .
About 1 ltr of coffee. 
1 ltr STUR berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
1 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 22/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
......................................2 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (7am): Ham, scrambled egg, mushroom, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {270 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
………………………...5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Carrot & fennel soup {100 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {372 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Cherries, mixed berries, yoghurt, pecans {162 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Nectarine, pistachios {91 Cal / 8.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6.30pm): Basa fillet in breadcrumbs, sweet potato fries,
peas, sweetcorn / Picpoul de Pinet (4oz) {379 Cal / 35.6g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {170 Cal / 27.5g Carbs}

…………………………...3 mile walk
Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {137 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1795
Carbs 170.0g
Protein 100.2g
Fat 59.5g (Sat Fat 15.3g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Yoghurt, berries & nuts
L: Haslet sandwich on Morrison's Protein bread (5.5 before & 6.7 2 hours after)
D: Meatballs stuffed with goats cheese with ratatouille.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 23/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
nectarine, passion fruit, pecans {290 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Garlic mushrooms, tomatoes, hummus,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one grapefruit {201 Cal / 23.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):Carrot & fennel soup {100 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {253 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds, biscotti {137 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {114 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
…………………………...2 mile walk

Dinner (6.30pm): Celeriac & chestnut soup {106 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}
Grouse, roast potatoes, carrot & swede mash, red cabbage, green beans,
Cumberland sauce / Malbec (4oz) {473 Cal / 40.5g Carbs}
Cherry & chocolate sundae {135 Cal / 18.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1865
Carbs 180.1g
Protein 83.3g
Fat 67.5g (Sat Fat 14.8g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> fried square potato thingys


I'm assuming you mean tattie waffles? lol xx


----------



## Lanny

23/06/18
05:27 BS 9.4. 4 units Novorapid & half an oatcake to bring down it down a bit before eating breakfast later! It seems that the threshold for bedtime BS that doesn’t need a snack is 5.8: lower than that & my BS is higher in the morning! So, will snack next time I go lower than that limit! But, of course it’s only a theory until I try it out!
07:36 BS 6.3. 08:23 BS 6.1. Slight drop & hungry so, cooked breakfast.

09:00 Breakfast:- 120g smoked salmon asda, 2 poached eggs, 2 slices toast with butter & bottled water. 11:00 BS 7.7. 6 units Novorapid, usual dose, straight after eating with about 20mins to the 4 hour mark of active insulin!

13:30 BS 8.1. 2 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 serving my veg soup & 2 slices bread & butter. Went too low, 2 days ago eating the same thing so halved the dose. 15:30 BS 7.3.  Spot on!

17:30 BS 6.2. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 2 lamb grills birds eye, 2 bags steam veg (1 tesco greens & corn & 1 birds eye sunshine mix), 10g pure butter dromona on the veg & 300ml (2x150ml cans) sprite. 19:30 BS 7.7.

I posted about stocking up little cans of coke, sprite & 1 orange fanta in the thread “Be Aware of Coke Label”. My BS readings ate now in target ranges & I’m preparing for any future hypos that may happen with further tighter control. Saw that my local asda is offering 5 little 150ml cans for £1. The cans look exactly the same as normal cans but, the sprite & fanta have written on the front “now with less sugar & with natural sweeteners”, at the bottom. I got 7 of coke, 2 of sprite & 1 orange fanta. The 2 cans of sprite were 9.9g carbs: 3.3g carbs/100ml. The fanta is a little more, don’t remember the figure, & only the coke is still full sugar at 16g carbs. Only the coke is suitable for hypos & I’ll drink the fanta too, with a meal, some time!
It’s the sugar tax & it might only be a matter of time before the coke recipe is changed too! Grr! 

My brother rang me just before my after dinner test to tell me that my sister passed away last night!

My family are connected via facebook & whatsapp but, I left both last year! Nobody called me until he remembered that I’m not connected by social media anymore! 

I had a series of dreams about my childhood & my siblings *last night! My sister was there & they were silly impossible things that never happened! I had similar dreams after mum passed: doing things she never did in life! 

My youngest brother said, about dreams of mum, that they might have been things I’d wished she HAD done from the things she said! 

Going to bed soon but, might not sleep! My brother & sister, the 2 I flew with, are coming round tomorrow afternoon for discussion about the cremation! My sister has asked for no flowers!

Goodnight all! Albeit with no enthusiasm! Not because I don’t want you to have one but, because I don’t feel good! 

But, sometimes it makes a difference to say things when not feeling it & pretend I do until I DO feel it! A Mona Lisa straight glimmer of a smile! I’ve heard some jokes about her having PMS & not feeling like smiling when da Vinci asked her to for the portrait! It’s apposite it now!

I’ll try again! Goodnight everybody! 

Edited to add *last night!


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Lanny said:


> 23/06/18
> 
> My brother rang me just before my after dinner test to tell me that my sister passed away last night!



So very sorry to hear about your sister. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Lanny

AdeleTurner72 said:


> So very sorry to hear about your sister. Take care of yourself xxx



Thanks @AdeleTurner72 Mona Lisa emoji!


----------



## Wirrallass

@Lanny, I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family ~ take care and stay strong if you can. xxx
WL


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @wirralass! Feeling tired now & hopefully can sleep! Mona Lisa emoji!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny  I am so sorry . My thoughts are with you .
I hope you are able to get some rest.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I'm assuming you mean tattie waffles? lol xx


No, not waffles.  They were cubes, like dice.  I'm sure they have a proper name.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Lanny, so sorry for your loss.  Take care x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Lanny 
My sincerest condolences Lanny. So sorry to learn of this.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
2 slices Morrisons protein bread taken from freezer and toasted with peanut butter.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L-
Out with the Gals and Guys
Mixed grill at the Union Rooms. Newcastle.
One or two glasses of wine.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D –
Slow cooked beef and ale casserole with mushrooms and radishes.
Blackberries and cream.
Mid Evening –
Nowt
About 1 ltr of coffee.
0.5 ltr STUR berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
1 Double espressos.
And various other beverages.
End for today.
_________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, everybody for your kind messages!  , more of a Mona Lisa emoji!


----------



## Mark Parrott

B: Yoghurt, berries & nuts
L: Toasted cheese sandwich (1 slice Burgen)
S: Aldi's version of a mini milk lolly (only 5.5g carb)
D: Lamb rogan josh, 2 samosas, 2 onion bahjis, 2 pakoras, cauli rice & 3 poppadoms (Hey, it's nearly holiday, sod the carbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Pud: Rhubarb fool.


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> 23/06/18
> 05:27 BS 9.4. 4 units Novorapid & half an oatcake to bring down it down a bit before eating breakfast later! It seems that the threshold for bedtime BS that doesn’t need a snack is 5.8: lower than that & my BS is higher in the morning! So, will snack next time I go lower than that limit! But, of course it’s only a theory until I try it out!
> 07:36 BS 6.3. 08:23 BS 6.1. Slight drop & hungry so, cooked breakfast.
> 
> 09:00 Breakfast:- 120g smoked salmon asda, 2 poached eggs, 2 slices toast with butter & bottled water. 11:00 BS 7.7. 6 units Novorapid, usual dose, straight after eating with about 20mins to the 4 hour mark of active insulin!
> 
> 13:30 BS 8.1. 2 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 serving my veg soup & 2 slices bread & butter. Went too low, 2 days ago eating the same thing so halved the dose. 15:30 BS 7.3.  Spot on!
> 
> 17:30 BS 6.2. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 2 lamb grills birds eye, 2 bags steam veg (1 tesco greens & corn & 1 birds eye sunshine mix), 10g pure butter dromona on the veg & 300ml (2x150ml cans) sprite. 19:30 BS 7.7.
> 
> I posted about stocking up little cans of coke, sprite & 1 orange fanta in the thread “Be Aware of Coke Label”. My BS readings ate now in target ranges & I’m preparing for any future hypos that may happen with further tighter control. Saw that my local asda is offering 5 little 150ml cans for £1. The cans look exactly the same as normal cans but, the sprite & fanta have written on the front “now with less sugar & with natural sweeteners”, at the bottom. I got 7 of coke, 2 of sprite & 1 orange fanta. The 2 cans of sprite were 9.9g carbs: 3.3g carbs/100ml. The fanta is a little more, don’t remember the figure, & only the coke is still full sugar at 16g carbs. Only the coke is suitable for hypos & I’ll drink the fanta too, with a meal, some time!
> It’s the sugar tax & it might only be a matter of time before the coke recipe is changed too! Grr!
> 
> My brother rang me just before my after dinner test to tell me that my sister passed away last night!
> 
> My family are connected via facebook & whatsapp but, I left both last year! Nobody called me until he remembered that I’m not connected by social media anymore!
> 
> I had a series of dreams about my childhood & my siblings *last night! My sister was there & they were silly impossible things that never happened! I had similar dreams after mum passed: doing things she never did in life!
> 
> My youngest brother said, about dreams of mum, that they might have been things I’d wished she HAD done from the things she said!
> 
> Going to bed soon but, might not sleep! My brother & sister, the 2 I flew with, are coming round tomorrow afternoon for discussion about the cremation! My sister has asked for no flowers!
> 
> Goodnight all! Albeit with no enthusiasm! Not because I don’t want you to have one but, because I don’t feel good!
> 
> But, sometimes it makes a difference to say things when not feeling it & pretend I do until I DO feel it! A Mona Lisa straight glimmer of a smile! I’ve heard some jokes about her having PMS & not feeling like smiling when da Vinci asked her to for the portrait! It’s apposite it now!
> 
> I’ll try again! Goodnight everybody!
> 
> Edited to add *last night!



Very sorry to hear your news, always sad even when expected.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Midnightrider


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 24/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (7am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {292 Cal / 22.8g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {97 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}
……………....14 mile walk (woodland & beach, in the sun)

Snack (11.30am): Pear, walnuts {141 Cal / 10.1g Carbs} 

Lunch (12.30pm):_ Picnic on the beach_
Chestnut & celeriac soup {144 Cal / 17.3g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {317 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {140 Cal / 8.3g Carbs}

Snack (2.30pm):_ Café, so values are estimated_
Ginger & date cake {169 Cal / 27.4g Carbs}

_After walk, in the pub_ (4pm)
Beer (one pint) {190 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.9_
Dinner (6pm) Turkey meatballs, Nduja ragu, linguine {451 Cal / 33.2g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, biscotti {93 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2102
Carbs 178.5g
Protein 89.9g
Fat 85.6g (Sat Fat 20.7g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

24/06/18 didn’t sleep last night & cleaned the kitchen overnight! Kept an eye on BS while I cleaned!
02:03 BS 9.4. 04:28 BS 10.4. Finished cleaning.

06:40 BS 7.9. In bed but, can’t sleep.

08:35 BS 4.2. Felt hypo, very shaky & clumsy while cooking breakfast so, sipped juice & munched 12 mars bars bites!  Didn’t mean to eat that many but, found it hard to stop!

Breakfast:- 6 units Novorapid 120g smoked salmon asda, 2 poached eggs, 2 slices toast with seriously strong vintage cheese & 2 cups buttermint tea with 40ml longlife semi skimmed milk (made a mistake the other day on my post: used this & NOT almond milk) & 1tsp honey rowse.

Managed to doze off eventually listening to music!

13:28 BS 12.9. Woke just before my meds alarm. 6 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 serving my veg soup. Wasn’t sure whether to use 4 or 6 units as I’m only having soup & sleep/wake! Will see what happens? 15:43 BS 9.9. Not bad, I’ll take that! 

19:23 BS 6.0. 6 units Novorapid, +2 very hungry, Dinner:- 3 boxes 300g microchips mccains, 200g baked beans heinz, bottled water & 1 choc ice miss molly! 21:36 BS 10.2. A little high but, I’ll take that too!

My sister & BIL cooked rice with streaky bacon with eggplant! I don’t like eggplant. After dinner my BIL left for home but, my sister is staying the night. It’s good not to be alone tonight! 

My, very often, neglected house got a very good cleaning today! I cleaned the kitchen overnight & my sister mopped the bathroom & shower room floors while I was eating soup & hers was going cold! I told her to leave it but, she couldn’t bear! I’m not at all house proud!  She plans on hoovering tomorrow! 

Just about to take my bath & go to bed!

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Early
2 slices Morrisons protein bread taken from freezer and toasted and peanut butter.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- Well Brunch Actually
2 slices Morrisons protein bread taken from freezer and toasted, 3 x rasher bacon, 3 ALDI pork sausages and 2 fried free range. 
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Salmon mousse terrines with Piccolo toms.
Pork loin steak with Dijon, steamed sprouts, tenderstem and asparagus.
Strawberries coated in 100% dark melted chocolate, strawberry jellypot and double cream.
Mid Evening – 
2 x home made cheese scone with Gorgonzola
About 1.5 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr STUR berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and strawberries 
Lunch - 2 jerk sausages on a little gem leaf with mozzarella and hot sauce 
Dinner - cauliflower and beef ziti with side salad 
Snack - 1 apple 30g Brazil nuts 2 pieces G&B chocolate 1 bag Cheetos 
BGL breakfast 4.6-4.4 Lunch 4.6-4.3 Dinner 4.5-4.4


----------



## Ljc

B. Don’t be shocked I had a change . 2 slices of buttered toast with....... Brussels pate and a large coffee.
L . Sparkling water.
D. Pork chop, broccoli, a few too many minted  Jersey potatoes with some fat from  frying pan over them,  they were gorgeous, fried onions , ketchup and a Coke Zero .


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. Don’t be shocked I had a change . 2 slices of buttered toast with....... Brussels pate and a large coffee.
> L . Sparkling water.
> D. Pork chop, broccoli, a few too many minted  Jersey potatoes with some fat from  frying pan over them,  they were gorgeous, fried onions , ketchup and a Coke Zero .



What! No peanut butter?  & shock emoji!


----------



## Lanny

25/06/18
03:36 BS 6.2. Woke up & stayed in bed & couldn’t get back to sleep!

05:13 BS 6.4. A slight rise despite not getting up from the bed! 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 lamb grills birds eye, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 2 cups twinings everyday with 40ml longlife semi skimmed milk & 0.5tsp honey with the last cup due to it being very strong! 07:53 BS 10.3. A liitle high. Cooked breakfast for 2 & had 4 cups of tea with 3 teabags in the pot & still got very strong at the end! No eggs or much left as tesco will deliver after 10:00!

Started slow cooking beef casserole for dinner just before testing & cooking lunch.

11:30 BS 9.3. 6 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- big lunch as I cooked too much for 2 people & we ate it all anyway. 1 bag steam veg rice birds eye & 150ml pressed pear juice granini. Sharing platter of which I ate my fair share of:- 1 pack steam prawn goyza itsu, spicy vinegar soy dip, 1 pack frozen prawn toast tesco, 1 pack spicy prawns tesco. 13:55 BS 8.9.

Tasting casserole as it cooked: I always taste things while cooking so, knew BS would be affected before dinner & noted that down!

15:19 BS 9.3. Had just checked casserole & tasted it! It was ready a little sooner than I expected as I hadn’t done beef before now! It doesn’t take as long as lamb! A little bit early to eat, because of active insulin, but not by much! 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving beef casserole & bottled water. I ate the casserole by itself & my sister had boiled potatoes with hers. 17:56 BS 7.9.

My sister is staying another night & will leave tomorrow. Tired this evening as I didn’t sleep Sat. night & woke early this morning then, couldn’t get back to sleep!

Going to bed soon!

Goodnight everybody with full enthusiasm!  real; not Mona Lisa!


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 25/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, blackberries, walnuts {288 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
......................................2 mile walk
………………………..5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Garlic mushrooms, tomatoes, hummus,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {171 Cal / 21.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {106 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus, ryvita {311 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
Pear, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds{151 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
…………………………...2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Tuna steak, sweet potato wedges, peas, corn {325 Cal / 33.0g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {143 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}

…………………………...5 km row
Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {205 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1828
Carbs 185.2g
Protein 101.3g
Fat 60.6g (Sat Fat 12.3g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> What! No peanut butter?  & shock emoji!


No not today lol , I don’t think my stomach knew what had hit it


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Early
2 slices Hovis Lower Carb bread taken from freezer and toasted and peanut butter.
Mid Morning – 
Bacon, egg, sausage, tomato and mushrooms at Newcastle RVI while waiting for my eye appt. It was, to say the very least, disgusting.
L- 
Smoked salmon, mussels, Piccolo toms, and a little mayo. The AVOCADO are not ripe enough yet.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Pork loin steak with Dijon, buttered sautéed mushrooms, steamed asparagus and tenderstem.
Blackberries, strawberry jellypot and double cream.
Mid Evening – 
A little slow cooked shredded ham with Piccolo toms and Gorgonzola cheese.
About 1.5 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr STUR berry no added sugar cordial
0.0 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> Early
> 2 slices Hovis Lower Carb bread taken from freezer and toasted and peanut butter.



Ahh! Have you decided to follow @Ljc 's numerous example's & try peanut butter on toast, @Vince_UK ?

Now, I haven't tried that combo, myself but, peanut butter has certainly been very useful at bedtime! Although the jar is still on my bedside table, I haven't had any need of it in a while!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ahh! Have you decided to follow @Ljc 's numerous example's & try peanut butter on toast, @Vince_UK ?
> 
> Now, I haven't tried that combo, myself but, peanut butter has certainly been very useful at bedtime! Although the jar is still on my bedside table, I haven't had any need of it in a while!


Seems a fairly decent alternative to marmalade


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries 
Lunch - leftovers cauliflower ziti salad
Dinner - subway chicken tikka salad bowl
Snacks - 25g Brazil nuts 1 apple 2 squares G&B mint chocolate 
BGL breakfast 5.8-5.1 Lunch 4.1-4.1 Dinner 4.0-4.5


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter,(it’s purely purely medicinal  ) @nd a large coffee with cream 
L.  Coke Zero 
D. Cos lettuce, beetroot, king prawns, celery raisin and walnut coleslaw, seafood dressing and a Coke Zero. 
Bedtime snack , half a slice of bread and.... I bet you can’t guess lol. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter,(it’s purely purely medicinal  ) @nd a large coffee with cream
> L.  Coke Zero
> D. Cos lettuce, beetroot, king prawns, celery raisin and walnut coleslaw, seafood dressing and a Coke Zero.
> Bedtime snack , half a slice of bread and.... I bet you can’t guess lol.
> Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Seems a fairly decent alternative to marmalade



Urgh!!! I HATE marmalade!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter,(it’s purely purely medicinal  ) @nd a large coffee with cream
> L.  Coke Zero
> D. Cos lettuce, beetroot, king prawns, celery raisin and walnut coleslaw, seafood dressing and a Coke Zero.
> Bedtime snack , half a slice of bread and.... I bet you can’t guess lol.
> Water throughout the day.



Feeling more together now, with coffee?


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Urgh!!! I HATE marmalade!


Miss it so much


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Feeling more together now, with coffee?


Much , much, much better.


----------



## Lanny

26/06/18 A very odd day today in terms of BS which I’ll put down to experience! 
01:25 woke up after turning in early yesterday evening after dinner! Couldn’t get back to sleep & was getting hungry so:-

03:35 BS 6.3. 5 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 serving beef casserole & bottled water. 05:04 BS 7.4.

In the past when getting up from sleeping to eat at this time, 02:00 to 04:00, my BS drops further than expected & I remember 2 hypos that caught me completely by surprise around the 2 hour after mark! So, dithered with the choice of 4 units, dinner dose, or 6 units, breakfast dose! Split the difference & went for 5 units.

I thought ah ha! 6 would have been too much! But, not so simple!

06:01 BS 8.2. 07:42 BS 9.8. Definitely the usual morning rise kicking in! 4 units of Novorapid & half an oatcake to stop further rise. BUT, didn’t work!

10:32 BS 11.2. OK, higher than I’d like but, insulin is still active & see?

11:32 BS 11.2. Getting worried but, about lunchtime & no active insulin left. 6 units Novorapid, +2, 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 100g smoked salmon tesco (20g difference between tesco & asda), 2 poached eggs, 2 cups twinings everyday & 50ml of longlife semi skimmed milk (last of the carton & can go back to almond milk, which I miss). 13:24 BS 11.2. Still a little high but, expecting it to drop; didn’t happen! 14:08 BS 11.2. Crikey! Washed hands properly & 14.10 BS 10.8 not much better, the same really with meter tolerances.

Didn’t have time to worry about it as I had to leave to make my appointment for diabetic eye screening at my health centre & I definitely felt fine & in no immediate danger of going hypo!

Walked 4000 steps for app. No need for drops, I never do, & was in & out fast! Sweated buckets in the humidity & took taxi back!

15:04 BS 8.8. Ahh! Relief; coming down at last! Posted & caught up here & conked out for a few hours, don’t know when!

19:46 BS 6.2. Woke up. Stayed in bed, posted some more & caught up here again. Started to get hungry.

20:44 BS 6.3. 4 units Novorapid Dinner: 1 serving beef casserole, 1 box microchips mccains & 150ml pressed pear juice. Last serving left: why; 2 servings for my sister & I after cooking; 1 serving given to my BIL this morning when he picked her up; 1 serving given to my brother who was to come yesterday but, came this morning because of watching the world cup; 1 in the early hours & now for dinner & it’s all gone!

22:57 BS 10.8. Just before bath before bed!
23:39 BS 8.7. Just out of the bath! A bath always temp. lowers my BS.

Going to bed soon!

Ohhh,  you silly numpty, Lanny! Just realised that I had mainly protein & fat for lunch & as I just newly learnt, with the helpful posts on my thread “When is an after meal reading too low?” The slower release of protein & fat balances out the tail end of active insulin so, there’s not much of a drop after 2 hours, if any at all! I could have saved my fingers a bit there at lunchtime!  Newly acquired knowledge not quite sunk in yet! Umm, is there a numpty emoji? 

My sister’s stay & talking about the sister that’s passed has made a big difference & I fully engage in my greeting to you all, a goodnight & wish you all a good next morning too!  I might change my signature back because it’s becoming less of a fake smile now! 

Edited to add:- Crumbs, a case of @Vince_UK 's signature flooding in! Corrected a lot of typos! So, less head scratching for those trying to read my post the next day!


----------



## Ljc

B. Was hungry so had three slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and a large coffee. 
L. Sparkling water. 
D , chicken breast,  Cos lettuce, beetroot, celery, raisin and walnut salad, salad creamand  and a Coke Zero. No bolus so I enjoyed dinner even more   Was 5.7 pre meal and 6.7 two hours later  
S. A bag  of Wotsits 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. Was hungry so had three slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and a large coffee.



Ahh! You were hungry when you had your numpty moment this morning!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
3 rashers beechwood smoked bacon, 3 ALDI Pork sausages, 2 fried free range and some butter sautéed mushroom.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Prawns and Avocado mayo and Piccolo toms.
Buttered cheese scone with Gorgonzola.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
2 Grilled Lamb steaks with a little mint sauce, 2 Portobello mushroom stuffed with cheddar cheese and chorizo, steamed sprouts.
Strawberries and double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Nowt
About 1.5 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr STUR berry no added sugar cordial
0.0 ltr Alpro
1 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 26/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today
Away for a few days, so after breakfast quantities will be estimated
Exercise also limited due to the heat_

Snack (5am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
……………………...5 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, strawberries, walnuts {300 Cal / 36.8g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Cherry & almond muffin {239 Cal / 34.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Tomato & basil soup soup {84 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Ham sandwich {221 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt {79 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Pistachio ice cream {124 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Hake, chorizo & white bean stew, green beans {401 Cal / 23.8g Carbs}
Picpoul de Pinet (5oz) {119 Cal / 3.0g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt {74 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Crystallised orange peel dipped in chocolate {50 Cal / 3.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1655
Carbs 170.6g
Protein 72.2g
Fat 55.9g (Sat Fat 17.2g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> 3 rashers beechwood smoked bacon, 3 ALDI Pork sausages, 2 fried free range and some butter sautéed mushroom.
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L-
> Prawns and Avocado mayo and Piccolo toms.
> Buttered cheese scone with Gorgonzola.
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> 2 Grilled Lamb steaks with a little mint sauce, 2 Portobello mushroom stuffed with cheddar cheese and chorizo, steamed sprouts.
> Strawberries and double cream.
> Mid Evening –
> Nowt
> About 1.5 ltr of coffee.
> 1.0 ltr STUR berry no added sugar cordial
> 0.0 ltr Alpro
> 1 Double espressos.
> End for today.
> __________________________________



Ooh! Yum for breakfast, urgh for lunch & heading for yum for dinner until the sprouts!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries 
Lunch - 2 slices burgen toast mackerel and tomato 
Dinner - smoked Basa salad and asparagus 
Snack - 2 10 cal jelly’s( not at the same time) 30g Brazil nuts
BGL breakfast 5.2-5.3 Lunch 4.8-4.3 Dinner 4.3-4.2


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ooh! Yum for breakfast, urgh for lunch & heading for yum for dinner until the sprouts!


My Chinese friends in Shanghai quite like avocado and also sprouts can you believe. Then again they will usually eat anything especially if FREE.
They both cost an arm and a leg there.


----------



## Jakki098

Yesterday, being fairly typical was...
1 Weetabix with semi skimmed milk and coffee ( sugar free whitener ) 
Lunch. Roast beef salad sandwich, one nectarine, and one babybel cheese. 
Dinner, very thin spinach based vegetarian pizza (10" and only two small slices of ) fresh crispy salad leaves, tomato, onion, beetroot and celery 
Sugar free jelly with grapes and reduced sugar dream topping. 
Peckish later so had a small packet of skinny popcorn.


----------



## Ljc

B. Was hungry again so 3 buttered slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee with cream 
L. Sparkling water and an apple.
D. 1 sausage, 8 oven chips, fried egg and a Coke Zero.
S. A bag of wotsits.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices Morrisons Protein wholemeal bread toasted from frozen with butter and peanut butter.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Slow cooked shredded ham, Gorgonzola cheese, a few silverskin onions, a few garlic stuffed OLIVES, Piccolo toms and a selection of salami.
Bar 85% MR.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – Smoked Haddock with steamed broccoli, cauliflower and asparagus
Blackberries and double cream
Mid Evening – 
Choc and peanut cup.
About 1.5 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr ALDI berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
___________________________


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 27/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3
Away for a few days, so after breakfast quantities will be estimated
Exercise also limited due to the heat_

Snack (6am): Apricots {38 Cal / 7.3g Carbs}
……………………...5 mile walk_ in the cool of the early morning_
Breakfast (7am): Eggs, walnut bread, mushrooms, tomatoes / OJ {325 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Lunch (12pm): Fish & chips_ [at the seaside, ate only part of the batter,_
half a portion of chips] {345 Cal / 29.5g Carbs}
Mango ice cream {135 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Watermelon {50 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken. new potatoes, salad {419 Cal / 28.7g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt {79 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toasted fruit loaf, milk {166 Cal / 23.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1721
Carbs 177.0g
Protein 108.0g
Fat 56.1g (Sat Fat 17.4g / Trans fat 1.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. Was hungry again so 3 buttered slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and coffee with cream View attachment 9310
> L. Sparkling water and an apple.
> D. 1 sausage, 8 oven chips, fried egg and a Coke Zero.
> S. A bag of wotsits.



You made up for the big breakfast by eating less the rest of the day, though!



Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> 2 slices Morrisons Protein wholemeal bread toasted from frozen with butter and peanut butter.



Oooh! That’s decadent!  Butter AND peanut butter!


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and blackberries 
Lunch - 2 slices burgen toast marmite tomato and cheese 
Dinner - chicken topped with home made tomato sauce and mozzarella served with courgette spaghetti 
Snacks  - 2 , 10cal jellies 30g Brazil nuts 1 small pink lady apple
BGL breakfast 4.7-4.9 Lunch 4.0-4.8 Dinner 4.0-4.1


----------



## Lanny

27/06/18
05:51 BS 7.9. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 75g smoked salmon tesco, 2 poached eggs, 2 slices buttered toast & 150ml of cranberry juice ocean spray. 08:05 BS 8.9. My sister only wanted 1 slice of smoked salmon with her eggs before she left the other day so, only 3 out of 4 slices left in the pack. I haven’t had cranberry juice in ages & it was tart to start with but, it’s a nice change to the pear juice I’ve been having.

Conked out shortly after breakfast! My back had been hurting intermittently since Sat. night & I needed more rest! I’ve learnt since my neuropathy diagnosis, March 2017, that a backache in my spine is a warning that I’m getting exhausted & if I don’t rest, the nerves in my legs will stop working & I won’t be able to move!

My sleep was interrupted by a phone call at 14:13 so, afterwards had 29 units Levemir & meds minus the metaformin as that’ll give me problems on an empty stomach, something else I’ve learnt!

21:30 BS 7.9. Woke up 6 units Novorapid, sleep/wake, metaformin Lunch:- 1 baked haddock fillet, 2 boxes 200g microchips mccains & 150ml cranberry juice ocean spray. 23:35 BS 10.3.

Slowed cooked chicken casserole before eating lunch but, only realised at 23:15 that silly numpty, that I am, turned on the slow cooker but, didn’t switch the plug in the socket on! Now that I think about it, there have been a fair few numpty moments lately!  Turned it on to high. Good thing it doesn’t take as long to tenderise chicken as it does for red meat!

28/06/18
01:36 BS 9.9. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole & bottled water. 02:44 BS 8.6.

Slept around 03:00, I think! Was already feeling tired after dinner so, tested a wee bit early!

06:19 BS 6.8 woke up.

I’ll post the rest of today later!

PS: speaking of numpty moments I wrote this out as usual on notes on iPad, copied ready to paste on here & forgot to do it after replying to posts on this thread at 07:14! I only realised I hadn’t posted now & have!

HOW NUMPTY is that?


----------



## Lanny

Oohh! Just realised something! The meal labels are completely wrong considering the times I eat at! They should really be meal numbers: 1st. meal of the day etc. Just reading the BS numbers in the before & after meal slots in monitor diaries & filling them in doesn’t tell the whole story, in the first instance, & confusing for me, in the second instance, if I leave it for days like I’ve been doing lately! But, posting on here helps as I have a record of what reading goes in which slot when filling in the diary before my fortnightly phone-in to my DSN!


----------



## Lanny

28/06/18
06:19 BS 6.8 woke up.

07:44 BS 8.5. Lost track of time posting etc. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- half an oatcake! Not hungry & to stop the rise! 10:11 BS 6.8. 

11:12 BS 6.4. 6 units Novorapid, +2 for pies, 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1x150g steak & kidney pie frozen asda, 1x150g chicken & veg pie frozen asda, 100ml pressed peach juice granini watered down with 50ml bottled water. 13:03 BS 7.3.

Felt tired again after eating & just about lasted to test before getting some sleep! Tested a wee bit early but, had been struggling to stay awake. Then, once the pressure was off, after testing took me ages to drop off: goodness knows when! Despite my yawns getting bigger & bigger! A yawning my head off emoji!

22:40 BS 7.8. Woke up 6 units Novorapid, sleep/wake Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 box 100g microchips mccains & watered down pressed peach juice granini.

29/06/18

00:35 BS 10.3. just after bath. Will try at get some rest, if not sleep!


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a large coffee, sadly all out of cream. 
L. an apple and sparkling water. 
D. Cheese and beetroot sarnie , Coffee 
S. An apple .
Water throughout the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 27/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today
Away for a few days, so quantities will be estimated
Exercise also limited due to the heat_

Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
……………………...5 mile walk_ in the cool of the early morning_
Breakfast (8am): Porridge, made with almond milk, 
pear, blackberries {251 Cal / 37.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Prawns, salad, bread & butter, fries {388 Cal / 42.5g Carbs}
Mini Magnum ice cream {150 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Apricots {38 Cal / 7.3g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Salmon, sweet potatoes, salad {429 Cal / 21.8g Carbs}
Cherries, ice cream {255 Cal / 25.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toasted walnut bread, milk {145 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1826
Carbs 197.7g
Protein 83.3g
Fat 69.2g (Sat Fat 21.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices Morrisons Protein wholemeal bread toasted from frozen with butter and almond butter for a change.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Smoked salmon with a little horseradish, a few garlic stuffed OLIVES, Piccolo toms and mashed AVODACO with tuna, onion, Lea and Perrins and dash of lemon .
Bar 85% MR.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 2 beef medallion steaks with blue cheese melts, Brussel pate and steamed asparagus and mashed AVOCADO with onion and lemon.
Blackberry clafoutis and double cream
Mid Evening – 
Choc and peanut cup.
About 1.5 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr ALDI barley no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast -  Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs 

Lunch - fresh mackerel with salad 

Dinner - lettuce dogs with fried onion and mozzarella 

Snacks - 2 apples - 45g Brazil nuts - 4 G&B dark chocolate and orange balls

BGL breakfast 4.9-5.3 Lunch 4.8-3.7 Dinner 4.2-4.2


----------



## Lanny

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs



That’s a GREAT breakfast: smoked salmon & eggs! But, expensive for the salmon to have everyday! There was a time there when I did have it everyday because tesco had a sale of 100g packs for £1 each. I ordered 10 packs & froze them! It’s filling, not much impact on BS & tasty!


----------



## Lanny

29/06/18
03:54 BS 5.7. Didn’t sleep! Never been this low before at this time, having slept or not, & don’t quite dare to prebolus so, cooked breakfast first! Also, wasn’t sure to go with the usual dose or lower it! Decided to go with usual & keep a close eye as I haven’t been asleep!

04:20 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 baked sausages cookstown, 2 poached eggs, 100g baked beans heinz & 150ml cranberry juice ocean spray, 05:56 BS 8.0. 06:28 BS 7.6. Ahh! It seems that I peak sooner than the 2 hour after mark as 1.5 hours after reading is higher!

11:48 BS 8.6. It’s happening consistently now, there’s a slight rise in BS between breakfast & lunch! 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 baked salmon fillet 130g tesco, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn, 5 g pure butter dromona & bottled water.

Slept soon after: already yawning before I’d finished cooking & knew once the food hits me; I’ll crash!

20:51 BS 7.0. Woke up but, not yet hungry & stayed in bed! I find that as I long as I don’t get out of bed there’s not much, if any, rise!

22:03 BS 7.8. 6 units Novorapid, sleep/wake, Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 box 100g microchips & watered down peach juice granini. 00:08 BS 10.6.

Thinking about that rise between breakfast & lunch, my breakfasts have changed a LOT since I first started eating it in March 2016. I started posting on this thread in April 2018 & I’ve gone from eating 2 or 4 slices of toast with tea to eating more protein & fats which I’ve found doesn’t drop BS much, if at all, after the 2 hour mark. There’s quite a big gap of 5/6 hours after breakfast before lunch & those two together maybe why I get that little rise? Will have to put that forward to the DSN on my next phone-in! Umm!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices Morrisons Protein wholemeal bread toasted from frozen with butter and almond butter.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Smoked salmon with omelette, asparagus, cream cheese and Piccolo toms.
Raspberries with extra thick double cream.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Gammon steak with Dijon and Portobello mushroom stuffed with chorizo and cheddar cheese..
Blackberry clafoutis and extra thick double cream
Mid Evening – 
Nowt
Choc and peanut cup.
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr ALDI barley no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Smoked salmon with omelette, asparagus, cream cheese



Aww! That’s delicious! The breakfast of kings!  You may remember, I don’t like tomatoes!


----------



## Ruby/London

7am: 2 mugs of tea with semi skimmed milk.
11am Breakfast: Fage Greek yoghurt, blueberries and raspberries
Lunch: Courgette and cheese soup
7pm Dinner: Falafel, Greek salad and tzatziki  (I know how to make but not sure how to spell it!)


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and a large coffee



Spoiler



with cream, it was luscious


L . 4 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate, 5 large strawberries and some sparkling water .
D. A cheese and beetroot sarnie,  an apple and a Coke Zero.
S. An apple
S. A bag of Wotsits
Note to self, must do better.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and a large coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> with cream, it was luscious
> 
> 
> L . 4 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate, 5 large strawberries and some sparkling water .
> D. A cheese and beetroot sarnie,  an apple and a Coke Zero.
> S. An apple
> S. A bag of Wotsits
> Note to self, must do better.



Ooh!  We’re putting our new learned skills to use, I see! , with a whistle!



Spoiler: Spoiler



Well done!


----------



## Lanny

30/06/18 Didn’t sleep after dinner!
04:29 BS 10.4. Only 0.2 drop in over 4 hours. Went for a walk of just over 4000 steps.

05:26 BS 8.7. After walk. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- not hungry half an oatcake. 10:36 BS 5.8. Forgot to test at the 2 hour mark so, was unduly worried as this is at the 3 hour mark & insulin is tailing off & will only be active for another hour!

11:20 BS 6.8. The same slight rise. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 beef grills birds eye, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & bottled water. 14:13 BS 6.6.

Slept after lunch, around 16:30, the last time I looked at the clock!

Woke near midnight & by the time I cooked & ate, it’s technically the next day so, will post that tomorrow.



Spoiler



Ate a big breakfast!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual , and cream was involved .
Late dinner. 4 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate, 5 strawberries and  coffee .
S. An apple 
Another Snack , A pack of wotsits  some walnuts and a coffee with cream.


----------



## Lanny

Incidentally, I’ve been meaning to ask! What kind of penut butter do you use! I use no sugar PB Sun Pat! I’d previously tried Meridian 100% PB & HATED IT as bland & oily! I never eat more than 1tbsp of it though, more is sickening, & I prefer the taste of the no sugar to the normal one: it’s tastier & the sugar one is more bland!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Incidentally, I’ve been meaning to ask! What kind of penut butter do you use! I use no sugar PB Sun Pat! I’d previously tried Meridian 100% PB & HATED IT as bland & oily! I never eat more than 1tbsp of it though, more is sickening, & I prefer the taste of the no sugar to the normal one: it’s tastier & the sugar one is more bland!



Snap   I too find it tastier than the sweet one. For a time I did buy Meridian I do like it but eventually found it was too runny.  
I think having  Diabetes has educated my taste buds.


----------



## Lanny

Ah! We both have GREAT Taste, then: thinking alike!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 29/6
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3
Away for a few days, so quantities will be estimated
Exercise also limited due to the heat_

Snack (6am): Pear {40 Cal / 8.4g Carbs}
……………………...5 mile walk_ in the cool of the early morning_
Breakfast (8am): Croissant, mushrooms_ [foraged during walk]_ {209 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt {83 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): _Leftovers_
Salmon, prawns, chicken, hummus, avocado, salad {416 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
Apricot, blackberries, mango sorbet {101 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): _Portuguese restaurant, estimates_
Salt cod, tomato rice {108 Cal / 17.5g Carbs}
Pork & clams, potatoes / Vinho Verde (8oz) {467 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}
Egg custard / Port {198 Cal / 18.5g Carbs}

Amaretto sour cocktail {161 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1821
Carbs 159.4g
Protein 94.3g
Fat 57.3g (Sat Fat 18.3g / Trans fat 0.6g)

Saturday 30/6
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today
Travelling day, quantities estimated
Exercise also limited due to the heat_

Breakfast (5am): Porridge, made with almond milk, 
strawberries, blackberries {242 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk_ in morning cool_
Snack (7am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Walnut bread, strawberry jam {163 Cal / 29.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Scampi, sweet potato fries, salad / Ginger beer {345 Cal / 42.9g Carbs}

_Back home, diet is now my own fault entirely _
Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew {347 Cal / 31.4g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {193 Cal / 34.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1415
Carbs 194.3g
Protein 74.4g
Fat 28.8g (Sat Fat 9.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Midnightrider said:


> Friday 29/6
> _FBG (5.30am) 4.3
> Away for a few days, so quantities will be estimated
> Exercise also limited due to the heat_
> 
> Snack (6am): Pear {40 Cal / 8.4g Carbs}
> ……………………...5 mile walk_ in the cool of the early morning_
> Breakfast (8am): Croissant, mushrooms_ [foraged during walk]_ {209 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}
> Peach, raspberries, yoghurt {83 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
> 
> Lunch (12pm): _Leftovers_
> Salmon, prawns, chicken, hummus, avocado, salad {416 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
> Apricot, blackberries, mango sorbet {101 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}
> 
> Dinner (6pm): _Portuguese restaurant, estimates_
> Salt cod, tomato rice {108 Cal / 17.5g Carbs}
> Pork & clams, potatoes / Vinho Verde (8oz) {467 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}
> Egg custard / Port {198 Cal / 18.5g Carbs}
> 
> Amaretto sour cocktail {161 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1821
> Carbs 159.4g
> Protein 94.3g
> Fat 57.3g (Sat Fat 18.3g / Trans fat 0.6g)
> 
> Saturday 30/6
> _FBG (5.30am) Not measured today
> Travelling day, quantities estimated
> Exercise also limited due to the heat_
> 
> Breakfast (5am): Porridge, made with almond milk,
> strawberries, blackberries {242 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
> ……………………………….4 mile walk_ in morning cool_
> Snack (7am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (10am): Walnut bread, strawberry jam {163 Cal / 29.5g Carbs}
> 
> Lunch (12pm): Scampi, sweet potato fries, salad / Ginger beer {345 Cal / 42.9g Carbs}
> 
> _Back home, diet is now my own fault entirely _
> Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew {347 Cal / 31.4g Carbs}
> Malaga ice cream {193 Cal / 34.1g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1415
> Carbs 194.3g
> Protein 74.4g
> Fat 28.8g (Sat Fat 9.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_



Oh, yum! That was a great menu the last couple of days!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Smoked salmon with 2 poached eggs and AVOCADO.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- Smoked salmon mousse terrines with a baby leaf salad.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
400gr Ribeye steak with blue cheese melts
I roasted 2 Large mushrooms which I stuffed with caramelized onion Cheddar 
cheese bagel rings and topped with Brussels pate. 
Steamed asparagus and broccoli.
Blackberries and extra thick double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Nowt
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr ALDI barley no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Miss it so much


Urghh yuk...I remember having to make marmalade...pots & post of it...torturous.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Urghh yuk...I remember having to make marmalade...pots & post of it...torturous.


LUUUUUUUUV it on hot buttered toast.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 1/7
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge, made with almond milk, 
peach, raspberries, pecans {300 Cal / 36.2g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk 
Breakfast 2 (8am): Eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded),
baked beans / Juice from one orange {316 Cal / 29.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Out for tapas, quantities estimated_
Wood pigeon & truffle crostini, rocket / Hake & clams / 
Fennel, tomato & white bean salad / Churros & chocolate sauce {517 Cal / 41.0g Carbs}
Champagne (2 x 3oz) / Moscatel (3oz) {234 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}

……………………………..3 mile walk
_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Brisket, Yorkshire pudding, celeriac mash, roast squash,
cauliflower, peas {369 Cal / 31.8g Carbs}
Ginger cake {119 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1911
Carbs 175.1g
Protein 95.3g
Fat 61.3g (Sat Fat 13.6g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

30/06/18 Another strange day in terms of BS but, settled down! Phew!

23:29 BS 7.2. Woke up. Cooked a big breakfast; hungry!

01/07/18
00:03 Dinner:- 8 units Novorapid, sleep/wake +2. 2 poached eggs, 2 baked sausages cookstown, 2 slices buttered toast, 100g baked beans heinz, 3 cups twinings everyday, 120ml longlife almond milk alpro. 02:03 BS 8.3.

03:55 BS 9.2. A rise but, not too bad! Wanted to exercise on the trampoline rather than go for a walk as it’s still dark outside! Wanted to see what readings are before & after.

5 minutes on the trampoline. Have to build up stamina from the beginning again as, with one thing & another, it’s been weeks since I last did this!

04:58 BS 9.6. Still rising? When always before there’s a drop after exercise! 

Breakfast:- 6 units Novorapid half an oatcake: not hungry! 05:57 BS 7.3. Felt VERY hot, sweaty & lightheaded so, tested early! Yikes already dropped that much in an hour! Headed for hypo territory so, another half oatcake! Light headedness started to recede!

10:51 BS 5.9. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds, a little early but, not by much. Lunch:- 2 servings my prawn & sweetcorn soup & 2 squares of Lindt 85% chocolate. 12:43 BS 8.3.

Slept soon after but, not as long!

Woke around 20:30 but, wasn’t hungry & stayed in bed!

21:39 BS 5.9. Getting hungry 6 units Novorapid, sleep/wake, Dinner:- 1 serving my prawn sweetcorn soup, 1 box 100g microchips mccains, garlic salt & malt vinegar. 23:29 BS 8.4.

In hindsight, I see that 6 units for half an oatcake for breakfast was too much on 2 counts:- 1. It’s no longer breakfast as I’ve already been up for a while & 2. there’s a delayed drop after exercise! I got a bit confused by the meal labels after just over a week of abnormal patterns!

Read for a little bit & actually found myself drifting off! So, I’m going to sleep, again, soon &, hopefully, I’m back to a normal sleeping pattern tomorrow!


----------



## Ljc

B. Nowt. 
L . 4 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate , coffee with cream.
S. An apple .
D . Cos lettuce, Rocket, chicken, 



Spoiler



mini pork pie


 apple and walnut coleslaw and a Coke Zero.  
S 6 strawberries.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Smoked salmon with 2 poached eggs and AVOCADO.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Family BBQ in the grounds of Finchale Priory.
Steak, various types of sausages, burgers, chicken etc.
Kept of the cakes and buns that the kids devoured.
No booze I was driving.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Nowt just.
Raspberries and extra thick double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Nowt
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> L . 4 Ryvita’s with Brussels pate



Ooh! Brussels pate! Nice! Haven’t had it in ages!



Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> Smoked salmon with 2 poached eggs and AVOCADO



Now why did you ruin a perfectly great breakfast with THAT unnecessary monstrosity! Avocado! Urg!

By the way, I know it’s not usual but, smoked salmon on a bed of brussels pate on a crackerbread, or the like, is REALLY delicious! My nephew made them for appetisers one year for Christmas: he loves to experiment! Don’t knock it till you’ve tried it! You know what, it would be on an oatcake now: Yum!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Ooh! Brussels pate! Nice! Haven’t had it in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> Now why did you ruin a perfectly great breakfast with THAT unnecessary monstrosity! Avocado! Urg!
> 
> By the way, I know it’s not usual but, smoked salmon on a bed of brussels pate on a crackerbread, or the like, is REALLY delicious! My nephew made them for appetisers one year for Christmas: he loves to experiment! Don’t knock it till you’ve tried it! You know what, it would be on an oatcake now: Yum!


I simply love AVOCADO...... Smoked salmon on pate sounds very iterestg actually


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> My Yesterdays.
> B-
> Babybel and a low carb cheese scone
> Mid Morning –
> Nowt
> L-
> Sausage and onion bap at Beamish Museun.
> That was all they had. I avoided all the wonderful home cooked cakes and scones and Eccles cakes and and, and, and, and, and,
> Mid Afternoon –
> Nowt
> D –
> Rump steak with Brussels pate and a blue cheese melt. Avocado egg mayo, Steamed asparagus and sprouts.
> Blackberries with a strawberry jelly pot from ALDI, 0.4grcarbs/pot, and extra thick cream
> Mid Evening –
> ¼ bar Montezuma 100% black with orange and cocoa nibs.
> Stilton with 3 vine toms
> About 1 litre of coffee.
> About 1.0 ltr of STUR mixed fruit Cordial..
> 2 Double espresso.
> End for today.
> ____________________________________________


Glad to see you’re enjoying Stur @Vince_UK.   They’ve a new peach flavour I’m waiting to try once there’s a deal on (Miss Moneysaving expert)


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Glad to see you’re enjoying Stur @Vince_UK.   They’ve a new peach flavour I’m waiting to try once there’s a deal on (Miss Moneysaving expert)


It is really nice Sally. I make a pitcher full and keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I simply love AVOCADO...... Smoked salmon on pate sounds very iterestg actually


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww….too green


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Ooh! Brussels pate! Nice! Haven’t had it in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> Now why did you ruin a perfectly great breakfast with THAT unnecessary monstrosity! Avocado! Urg!
> 
> By the way, I know it’s not usual but, smoked salmon on a bed of brussels pate on a crackerbread, or the like, is REALLY delicious! My nephew made them for appetisers one year for Christmas: he loves to experiment! Don’t knock it till you’ve tried it! You know what, it would be on an oatcake now: Yum!


Well said Lanny.


----------



## HOBIE

Yesterday had some home grown strawberries & this morning Sugar snap peas out of the garden. Fresher than fresh ? Whole pod gone


----------



## Bubbsie

HOBIE said:


> Yesterday had some home grown strawberries & this morning Sugar snap peas out of the garden. Fresher than fresh ? Whole pod gone


Don't  tell Vince Hobie...he'll be after a food parcel


----------



## HOBIE

Just been in the garden & had some Sugar-snap peas


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 1/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge, made with almond milk, 
plum, blackberries, walnuts {284 Cal / 35.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded),
hummus / Tangerine {258 Cal / 20.5g Carbs}

………………………………..5 km row
Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {127 Cal / 16.3g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {273 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {136 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Nectarine, cashews {105 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Cottage pie (squash & sweet potato topping), 
green beans, sweetcorn {340 Cal / 26.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, passion fruit, yoghurt, pistachios {129 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}
………………………………….3 mile walk

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {117 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1826
Carbs 162.4g
Protein 113.5g
Fat 63.5g (Sat Fat 14.1g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Oh, yum! That was a great menu the last couple of days!


Thanks, the Portuguese restaurant on Friday was very good.


----------



## Lanny

02/07/18 Managed some sleep overnight, at last! Then a bit drama after going out & not being able to get back in!

06:52 BS 6.4. A REAL waking figure as I actually got some sleep! 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- not hungry, half an oatcake! 09:12 BS 7.8.

Walked into town to post something & do some errands & walked back: 7500 steps! Then spent over an hour trying to get back in my house. The last couple of times coming back in the key was very hard to turn in the lock & I'd meant to oil the lock but, forgot! Tried to force the key to turn but, didn't have the strength! I went round to both my neighbours for oil but, neither of them were in this morning. Looked in the garage for oil & managed to find WD 40 oil. In the process I knocked over a bottle of car oil reaching up on the high shelf & it went over my dress, gloves & shoes. sprayed it in the lock & tried again: nope! Reluctantly called my brother as it's early for him, anytime before noon is early for those in the catering business! He sounded sleepy but, said he would come round & if he couldn't get it, we'd get a locksmith! While waiting for him to get dressed, go to the bathroom etc. I tried the key again &, lo & behold, with a bit of strength managed to turn the key! Called my brother back straight away & his wife managed to catch him as he was going out the door! Bunged my dress in the washing machine, rinsed for a long time my leather gloves, house keys & shoes in soapy water: car & WD 40 oil are SO strong smelling! Cooled off in front of the fan for half an hour before having lunch! What a to do!

11:48 BS 8.0. 8 units Novorapid, +4 for sandwich as +2 last time wasn't enough, 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Lunch:- shop bought chicken, stuffing & cranberry on white bread sandwich & 1kg veg soup mckees. 13:47 BS 6.8.

20:55 BS 5.3. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 box 100g microchips mccains & bottled water. 23:15 BS 8.2.

Another perfect all green, in target ranges, day of readings! Yay! A bit of drama & bother getting in the house! Pooh! And still a wee rise between breakfast & lunch, only wee because of the walk, that's become normal now! A much cooler & more comfortable day today & would like that again tomorrow, minus dramas please, thank you ver much! Two hands together please emoji!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Now why did you ruin a perfectly great breakfast with THAT unnecessary monstrosity! Avocado! Urg!


I heartily agree with you !!!
Avocado and Olives are 

I wonder if Brussels pate goes with tinned salmon


----------



## Ljc

Oh heck Lanny what a horrible time you had. I hope the lock behaves itself now.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices of Morrisons protein bread toasted straight from frozen with peanut butter.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
William de Percy Inn, Otterburn
Braised ox cheeks with tenderstem, baby carrots and kale.
½ serving sticky toffee pudding and ice cream.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Toby Carvery
Gammon, beef, red cabbage, cauliflower and onions.
NO potatoes of any kind and NO Yorkshires.
Mid Evening – 
Blackberries and extra thick cream.
For ALL you AVOCADO Lovers, my Stash.
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
3 Double espressos.
Large glass ice lemon soda water
End for today.
_________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and strawberries
Lunch - salad and mackerel
Dinner  - Boiled ham , stuffed mushroom ( pesto tomato and cheese) salad
Snack - 2 pieces Tesco 85% dark chocolate 1 sugar free sweet from Aldi
BGL breakfast 5.0-4.3 Lunch 4.4-4.3 Dinner 4.2-4.2


----------



## Lanny

Just ate a REALLY delicious lunch when I made my very first omelette! 3 eggs, salt, pepper, splash of alpro almond milk, some dried mixed herbs, Canadian vintage cheese & fried with pure butter!

Learnt a couple of things to note next time but, not bad for a first attempt, even if I do say so myself!

1. Don’t need salt as the cheese has enough salt.
2. Don’t overcook the eggs as they’ll continue to cook on the plate.

More of this, today’s menu, later!


----------



## Lanny

03/07/18 Another perfect green day of within target readings AND my lowest ever before & after meal readings: truly boldly going where I haven’t gone before! 

04:42 BS 5.3. My lowest ever waking number & very nearly a House Special. 6 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 3 baked sausages, 2 slices buttered toast, 200g baked beans, 3 cups tea & 120ml longlife almond milk. 

06:19 BS 6.0. Wanted to exercise so, tested early, around 90mins, had half an oatcake. Decided to exercise anyway & ate 1 salmon paste sandwich for safety so, I don’t go too low with active insulin as well!

Amazed myself by doing 16:30mins on the trampoline when I’d only managed 5mins the day before!

07:39 BS 7.7. It seems I judged it right! 10:17 BS 6.9.

11:03 BS 6.5. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- cheese & herb omelette, 2 bags steam veg tesco greens & corn with butter & watered down peach juice. 13:07 BS 6.2. Lower than I’d like but, eggs are all protein & no carbs! Will keep an eye on it! 14:19 BS 5.2. Ok not much of a drop!

14:45 BS 5.1. A little early to eat but, not by much & was hungry! 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1.5 blocks rice vermicelli mama in 0.5 chicken oxo cube & 400ml boiled water & bottled water.

Spoke to DSN this morning & told her of my lowest ever waking figures, the lower than 7 after meals readings & the slight rise between breakfast & lunch.

Breakfast dose will now be reduced from 6 units to 5 units, my after meals figures are NOT too low, even the 6.0 this morning & the slight rise before lunch is caused by the oatcake which I don’t need!

Today was a record breaking day for me & I tested a lot more, as you can see, as I was in uncharted territory! 

I’m tired now & might or might not stay awake to test!

I bid you all a VERY goodnight!


----------



## Ruby/London

11am: Breakfast: sourdough cracker, cream cheese and smoked salmon.

3pm: Lunch: vegetable soup and two babybel cheese

7pm: Dinner: Jamie Oliver chicken tray bake with peppers and basalmic vinegar.

...Friend popped round with wine and chocolates and a blew it!


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 3/7
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge, made with almond milk, 
nectarine, blackberries, hazelnuts {292 Cal / 36.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast 2 (8am): Eggs,ham, mushrooms, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {263 Cal / 22.4g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {128 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}
Prawn, avocado & artichoke salad {336 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, kiwi, yoghurt, cashews {138 Cal / 13.9g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Salmon, new potatoes, roast celeriac,
carrots, green beans / Picpoul de Pinet (4oz) {461 Cal / 26.7g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {138 Cal / 24.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1866
Carbs 173.1g
Protein 110.7g
Fat 60.8g (Sat Fat 13.0g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Ljc said:


> I heartily agree with you !!!
> Avocado and Olives are



Extremely yummy!


----------



## MikeTurin

Breakfast
yoghurt and a peach
Lunch
Salad with lettuce, tomatoes and random vegetables
Gluten-free peas fusilli with basil and olive sauce
Grilled zucchini and eggplant leftovers
Dinner
Another random salad with cabbage and fennels
Steamed zucchini with roquefort
Grilled beans


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L.  4 Ryvita’s with cheese , an apple and sparkling water
D. Beef salad with cos lettuce, rocket, celery and walnut coleslaw, salad cream  and a Coke Zero.


----------



## Lanny

Ruby/London said:


> 11am: Breakfast: sourdough cracker, cream cheese and smoked salmon.
> 
> 3pm: Lunch: vegetable soup and two babybel cheese
> 
> 7pm: Dinner: Jamie Oliver chicken tray bake with peppers and basalmic vinegar.
> 
> ...Friend popped round with wine and chocolates and a blew it!



Very nice menu!

Well, it would be rude not to join in your friend's offerings! Hope you enjoyed it! Don't beat yourself up! We all fall off the wagon now & again & life's too short not to enjoy ourselves every so often!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, forgot to post this:-

03/07/18
16:43 BS 5.9. 2 hours after dinner. Scared me a little & had half an oatcake before turning in.

If you read the waking thread, you'll know what I woke with: 6.8.

I was bold all day & chickened out at the end of the day & used my crutch of oatcakes! Ah, well! Will post today's menu later!



Spoiler: Another Go!



Herb & cheese omelette! Yum!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices of Morrisons protein bread toasted straight from frozen with peanut butter.
Mid Morning – 
ALDI nut and sea salt chocolate coated bar.
L- 
Smoked salmon, a little horseradish, 2 poached eggs and mashed AVOCADO garlic stuffed OLIVES.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Ribeye steak with steamed asparagus tips, sprouts and roast cheddar stuffed mushrooms.
Blackberry clafoutis and extra thick cream.
Mid Evening – 
A little gorgonzola and Piccolo toms.
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
0.5 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
3 Double espressos.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and strawberries 
Lunch - Boiled ham salad with salad cream 
Dinner - veg stir fry and steamed cod and squid rings
Snacks - 2 apples 25g mixed nuts 1 small bag pork scratchings
BGL breakfast 4.6-4.9 Lunch 5.0-4.4 Dinner 4.5-4.1


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 4/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {65 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {291 Cal / 25.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {142 Cal / 18.2g Carbs}
Turkey, avocado & artichoke salad {370 Cal / 19.8g Carbs}
Pear, raspberries, yoghurt, cashews {155 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Peach, almonds {93 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}
……………………………...5 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Wood pigeon stroganoff, jasmine rice /
Picpoul de Pinet (4oz) {466 Cal / 39.8g Carbs}
Apricot tart _[favourite early summer dessert] _{251 Cal / 21.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1899
Carbs 165.6g
Protein 89.2g
Fat 69.5g (Sat Fat 17.0g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

04/07/18 A mixed bag of readings today as I started with the new lower Breakfast dose! Will wait & see how the BS settles down the next few days/week!

01:03 BS 6.8. It appears that I DIDN’T need the oatcake yesterday after all! Stayed in bed!

02:01 BS 6.9. 5 units Novorapid Breakfast:- herb & cheese omelette, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn & watered down peach juice. 03:44 BS 8.7.

16:30mins on the trampoline. Stopped again before the VERY intense last part of the program: need to build up more stamina before I attempt that part! And once that part is done; winding down & stretches!

05:30 BS 8.2.

07:17 BS 7.5. Snack:- cinnamon popcorn. Yum!  Guilt free!   

Walked just over 8000 steps into town & back to collect a prescription from the chemist in the scorching heat! It was a blazing hot sun in the beautiful blue sky without a single cloud!  Almost melted in the heat, though: last 0.25mile sweating, huffing & puffing; not a pretty sight! 

10:21 BS 7.6. 4 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 servings prawn sweetcorn soup. 11:41 BS 9.4. 29 units Levemir & all other meds. Tested early as I was tired & wanted to sleep.

17:01 BS 7.6 woke up. Not yet hungry but, got out of bed & moved around!

18:16 BS 6.4. I expected a bit of a rise here as I’d been asleep, got up & moved around without any insulin! So, the slight drop surprised me!  4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 2 servings cold prawn sweetcorn soup. VERY refreshing cold in the hot weather! 20:18 BS 5.2. 1tsp no sugar PB.

Going to bed soon!

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday 03 July 2018

250mls warm boiled water with freshly squeezed lemon.
B: Uncooked porridge in semi skimmed milk sprinkled with cocoa & orange seed mix.
L: Small bowl of homemade veggie soup 
D: 2 small cod fillets poached in milk, seasoned with black pepper, large dollop of butter and served with broccoli florets.
1.5ltr water throughout the day 
250mls warm boiled water with freshly squeezed lemon before bed.
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Yesterday 03 July 2018
> 
> 250mls warm boiled water with freshly squeezed lemon.
> B: Uncooked porridge in semi skimmed milk sprinkled with cocoa & orange seed mix.
> L: Small bowl of homemade veggie soup
> D: 2 small cod fillets poached in milk, seasoned with black pepper, large dollop of butter and served with broccoli florets.
> 1.5ltr water throughout the day
> 250mls warm boiled water with freshly squeezed lemon before bed.
> WL



Hey! Hi there, @wirralass, nice to see you joining us on the eating thread!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices of Morrisons protein bread toasted straight from frozen with peanut butter.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Smoked haddock fillets with steamed sprouts
A little blackberry clafoutis.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Rump steak with blue cheese melt, mashed AVOCADO with onion and a little crushed garlic and lemon juice, steamed asparagus. Brussels pate.
Blackberry clafoutis and extra thick cream.
Mid Evening – 
Bar MR 85%
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
0.5 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
1 Double espresso.
End for today.
_________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and strawberries 
Lunch - 2 Ham and cheese sandwiches mad on little gem instead of bread
Dinner - burger bowl bacon and salad
Snacks - 1 apple, strawberries and cream 30g mixed nuts
BGL breakfast 4.9-4.4 Lunch 4.3-4.2 Dinner 5.1-4.6


----------



## Lanny

05/07/18 A MUCH better day of readings! All green & within target ranges! Is this the new norm now?  Oh oh! I’d better not become too complacent! 

02:25 BS 5.9. Ok as I was scared by the 5.2 after dinner just before bed yesterday & had PB.

02:56 BS 6.1. 5 units Novorapid Breakfast:- smoked salmon, brussels pate on a bed of 2 slices plain toast, 1 cup twinings everyday & 40 ml longlife almond milk. Yum, yum!  04:24 BS 7.6.

16:30mins on trampoline. Recovered in 2mins. Might try for the whole program in 2 days time: Sat.?

06:17 BS 7.3. After exercise.

06:41BS 6.7. Snack:- 1 fibre one salted caramel square.
Slow cooked beef casserole & tasted as I cooked so, BS will be affected!

13:45 BS 6.7. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 serving beef casserole, 2 squares Lindt 85% chocolate & bottled water. 15:42 BS 7.2.

17:47. Forgot to test Dinner:- herb & cheese omelette, I bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 200ml longlife unsweetened almond milk. Was so hungry that I’d forgotten to test so, didn’t inject either & only realised it when I looked at the Timesulin cap! 4 units Novorapid. I think I cooked at ate about 17:20?

Tired & going to sleep soon so, may not test!

Goodnight all!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 5/7
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, blackberries, hazelnuts {281 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Tangerine {230 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {155 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}
Turkey, avocado & artichoke salad {263 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
Plum, blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {143 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
……………………………...4 mile walk
……………………………...5 km row

Dinner (6pm): Chicken Milanese, fries, peas, corn on the cob {385 Cal / 31.5g Carbs}
Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {139 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {114 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1827
Carbs 172.8g
Protein 115.0g
Fat 62.8g (Sat Fat 10.6g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- Greek yoghurt with strawberries, raspberries and blueberries
L- Salad - mixed leaves with tomato, cucumber, pepper, chicken, Brie & olive oil/balsamic glaze
S- flat white coffee
D- slow cooked ribs with a rocket salad. Ice cream.

The ice cream is my major let down at the moment - I’m eating it way to often!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual, sadly out of cream so just had to put up with milk in my coffee.
L. Nowt
D. Cottage pie , broccoli and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Smoked salmon with a little horseradish, omelette and an AVOCADO.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Cod loin with roasted mixed peppers and aspsargus
ALDI jellypot
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
ALDI sausage casserole with Cauliflower rice.
Raspberries, jellypot and double cream.
Mid Evening – 
Bar MR 85%
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
0.5 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
1 Double espresso.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and strawberries chopped nuts 
Lunch - burger with bacon on little gem bun 
Dinner - salmon salad 
Snack - 1 apple 50g mixed nuts 2 pieces 90% Lindt dark chocolate 
BGL breakfast 4.7-4.3 Lunch 4.1-4.0 Dinner 4.7-4.0


----------



## Lanny

06/07/18 Overdid things a bit on the exercise front & ended up with central back pain that eased into hot & cold sensations running up & down my spine! But, no paralysed breathing, thank goodness! So, didn’t need to take Pregabalin tablets for neuropathy which has some pretty nasty side effects & is addictive: hard to stop taking them the one time I had to when my breathing was paralysed! I was supposed to take for a maximum of 10 days & it 24 days because of withdrawal when I tried to stop! It seems that doing 3 days in a row of trampolining is too tiring for me at the moment! Will take a break!

03:22 BS 8.1. 5 units Novorapid Breakfast:- smoked salmon, brussels pate on 2 slices toast & 2 cups twinings everyday with 80ml longlife almond milk. 05:00 BS 9.5.

16:30mins on the trampoline. My back started hurting me at the 14:30mins mark but, I carried on anyway! It took me 4mins to recover! Then took a bath which eased the back pain!

07:26 BS 9.3. After exercise.

10:04 BS 8.2. Snack:- Fibre one cinnamon square. Back pain came back & I realised I could be in trouble when my spine started to feel hot! I’d overdone it & tired myself too much! The pain went but, the hot & cold sensations ebbed & flowed up & down my spine! I was vigilant for any signs of paralysed breathing! But, thankfully, that didn’t happen!

11:08 BS 6.8. 4 units Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 baked sausages, 3 poached eggs, 100g baked beans, 0.5 tin of pears & 0.5 the drained juice! 13:02 BS  7.0.

15:56 BS 6.7. 4 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 bag steam veg rice birds eye, 1tsp oyster sauce, 1tsp toasted sesame oil, brussels pate on 2 slices bread, watered down peach juice & 1 miss molly’s choc ice. 18:17 BS 6.2.

Going to bed now! The nerves in my spine has calmed down to a dull warmth now! Have to take it easy & recover my energy tomorrow & the next few days. This is a warning & reminder to me NOT to exhaust myself!

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## grainger

Today:

B- eggy bread (post hypo hunger)
L- chicken Caesar salad
D- paella. Mint ice cream.

Must stop eating so much ice cream!


----------



## Ruby/London

A1C in June - 38 reduced from 48 at the beginning of May.

Fasting bg: 5.1
B/Fast: Fage yoghurt and berries - 6.2
Lunch: Veg soup and two babybel cheeses - 6.8
Dinner: Cheeseburger with small bun - 10.1

Total carbs 52g - didn't seem like a lot ...


----------



## Dave W

Flew home yesterday and the "Diabetic Meal" on the plane included a large portion of rice and a date and fig compote!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B-
Grilled cheese on toast, frozen Morrisons protein wholemeal, with a little Lea and Perrins. Haven’t had that for what seems like an age.
Mid Morning –
Nowt
L-
Smoked salmon, 2x poached eggs and Piccolo toms.
Mid Afternoon –
2 sq Heavenly Chocolate dark with ginger
D –
Flatiron steak with blue cheese melt with steamed tenderstem, asparagus tips.
Raspberries, jellypot and double cream.
Mid Evening –
2 sq Heavenly Chocolate dark with ginger
Cheese low carb scone with Gorgonzola.
About 1.0 ltr of coffee.
0.5 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial
0.5 ltr Alpro
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a large coffee b
L. Nowt.
D. Sausages, fried onions, peas and Coke Zero .
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

grainger said:


> Today:
> 
> B- eggy bread (post hypo hunger)
> L- chicken Caesar salad
> D- paella. Mint ice cream.
> 
> Must stop eating so much ice cream!


Is there such a thing as too much ice cream?


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 6/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, blackcurrants, hazelnuts {292 Cal / 37.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {205 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana (63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
……………………………...2 mile walk
……………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {80 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Salmon & avocado salad {286 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {141 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Strawberries, raspberry sorbet {140 Cal / 31.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, sweet potato fries, 
peas, corn on the cob {489 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {139 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1890
Carbs 191.9g
Protein 116.0g
Fat 59.5g (Sat Fat 9.9g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and mixed berries 
Lunch - salmon salad 
Dinner- mackerel salad 
Snacks - 1 apple 2 squares 90% dark chocolate 
BGL breakfast 4.4-5.1 Lunch 4.5-3.9 Dinner 4.1-3.9


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 7/7
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
………………………….2 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plum, 
blackberries, walnuts {301 Cal / 36.8g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Nectarine, pecans (104 Cal / 7.5g Carbs}

……………………………...1 km swim
Snack (11am): Granola bar_ [home made]_ {230 Cal / 23.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {105 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
King prawn & avocado salad {237 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}
Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {134 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Chocolate ice cream {124 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Texas chilli, sweet potato fries, refried beans,
corn on the cob, tortilla chips, guacamole {534 Cal / 47.8g Carbs}
Apricot tart {134 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1841
Carbs 187.0g
Protein 90.9g
Fat 70.1g (Sat Fat 15.4g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
Steak and 2 fried free range eggs.
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Smoked salmon with a little horseradish and Piccolo toms. Danish blue cheese and garlic stuffed OLIVES.
4 sq Heavenly Chocolate dark.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Beef medallion steaks with blur cheese melts, steamed asparagus, red and yellow peppers and chorizo stuffed Portobello Mushroom.
Blackberries with a strawberry jellypot and double cream.
Mid Evening – 
4 sq Heavenly Chocolate dark. 
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial.
0.5 ltr Alpro.
2 Double espresso.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt mixed berries and desiccated coconut 
Lunch - cheese salad 
Dinner - 1 apple
Snacks - 1 apple
BGL breakfast 4.6-4.7 Lunch 4.3-3.8 Dinner 4.2-3.8


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
L. Cheddar cheese, an apple and sparkling water. 
D.  Corned beef hash. 
I was so hungry so had an early morning snack of two slices of wholemeal buttered toast and coffee, as it was so close to my bedtime I only jabbed for one slice.


----------



## Lanny

I won’t be posting yesterday’s meals! I can’t remember now what I ate but, it’s more or less the same! Also due to my neck injury I had to up all my doses to cover rising BS & still one 10 & one 9 creeped in despite the increased insulin, basal & bolus! The last thing I want to do is demoralise anyone with my rising BS numbers!


----------



## Lanny

Also wont, be posting today! BS rose even higher today with a 12 & a 10, so added even more insulin & it started to come down after Lunch! Just had dinner & will be going to bed soon! Got through today on paracetamol & will see the GP tomorrow & get pyshio as soon as possible!

Goddnight everybody!


----------



## grainger

Stupid food!

B- Greek yoghurt, strawberries, blueberries & raspberries (just a couple of each)
L- erm.... 3 courses at zizzi... calamari/king prawns shared with hubby, pollo prosciutto with coleslaw/tomato salad, 3 scoops ice cream (2x mascapone, 1x chocolate with salt)... and a v large glass of wine
D- not sure yet, we have Camembert but I’m not hungry yet

I’m never going to lose weight if I continue to let tiredness dictate my diet. Need the nights to cool just a little so my small people sleep better!! So frustrated and upset by my weight.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 8/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Pear, walnuts {105 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Poached duck egg, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded), baked beans / Juice from one orange {359 Cal / 27.7g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Peach, pistachios (87 Cal / 8.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {83 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {263 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, mango, yoghurt, almonds {121 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Apple slices, peanut butter {140 Cal / 8.1g Carbs}
…………………………..3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Melon, Parma ham {98 Cal / 6.4g Carbs}
Trout almondine, roast veg (potato, squash, celeriac), peas /
Prosecco (4oz) {510 Cal / 28.1g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {146 Cal / 26.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1970
Carbs 152.3g
Protein 113.4g
Fat 81.6g (Sat Fat 19.1g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ruby/London

Fasting bg 7

B/Fast: 2 boiled eggs - 7.8
Lunch: chickpea, tabbulah, falafel and bean salad with tzatski - 8.4
Dinner: grilled lamb and salad - 7.3

Nearly blew it with cravings for bread this afternoon.  Settled on low carb snack.
Snacks: Zero coke and a packet of kp nuts (2.6g carbs)

BG levels have been all over the place.  Nothing less that 7 for days.  As high as 10.4, some days.  Wondering if it could be the heat.

Hope you feel better soon, Lanny.


----------



## scousebird

Morning all.  We're back from France, had a wonderful time & can't wait for the next time (8 weeks away ).  We didn't buy a single baguette although we did have a few croissants.  Will have to get back on track


----------



## Lanny

Ruby/London said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Lanny.



Thanks, @Ruby/London!



scousebird said:


> Morning all.  We're back from France, had a wonderful time & can't wait for the next time (8 weeks away ).  We didn't buy a single baguette although we did have a few croissants.  Will have to get back on track



Marvelous restraint there, @scousebird! Glad you enjoyed your time away!


----------



## Vince_UK

My Yesterdays.
B- 
2 slices frozen and toasted Morrisons protein wholemeal bread topped with 4 x rashers of bacon and 2 fried free range with a little HP Fruity sauce..
Mid Morning – 
Nowt
L- 
Slow cooked shredded ham with Piccolo toms and Danish blue cheese.
Mid Afternoon –
Nowt
D – 
Harvest protein bar
Blackberries with a strawberry jellypot and double cream.
Mid Evening –
Danish blue cheese and toms with a low carb scone.
About 1.0 ltr of coffee. 
1.0 ltr STUR Berry no added sugar cordial.
0.5 ltr Alpro.
3 Double espresso.
End for today.
__________________________________


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Hey! Hi there, @wirralass, nice to see you joining us on the eating thread!


Thank you Lanny, nice of you to say so
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday

250mls cold water with freshly squeezed lemon juice & ice cubes.
B. Uncooked porridge oats in cold semi skimmed milk with 6 raspberries
L. Homemade veggie soup.
D. Hock ham in caramelized apple sauce, 2 small baby new spuds, red cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, sliced carrots, and a glass of Rosè. The ham was succulent and just fell off the bone.
Pud. Softscoop chocolate icecream with three small strawberries. MmmMmm
 demolished the lot!
I drank loads of water throughout the day.
250mls ice cold water with freshly squeezed lemon juice before bed.
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 250mls cold water with freshly squeezed lemon juice & ice cubes.
> B. Uncooked porridge oats in cold semi skimmed milk with 6 raspberries
> L. Homemade veggie soup.
> D. Hock ham in caramelized apple sauce, 2 small baby new spuds, red cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, sliced carrots, and a glass of Rosè. The ham was succulent and just fell off the bone.
> Pud. Softscoop chocolate icecream with three small strawberries. MmmMmm
> View attachment 9446 demolished the lot!View attachment 9447
> I drank loads of water throughout the day.
> 250mls ice cold water with freshly squeezed lemon juice before bed.
> WL



Nice! Roared with laughter at the after pic of empty plate & wine bottle!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Nice! Roared with laughter at the after pic of empty plate & wine bottle!


I lurve food Lanny ~ and Rosè. Glad you saw the funny side
WL


----------



## Lanny

Yep! The facebook generation are forever taking pics of full plates of food & I’ve never seen a pic of an empty plate! Cool! You’re different!


----------



## Lanny

09/07/18 AND normal service resumes as I’ve managed to get the insulin doses right for my needs today & all my readings are within target ranges: albeit higer & with more than double my usual insulin doses; I need what I need & “I’m sucking it up!” Target BS ranges between 4.5 & 9.5: revised down a bit from the previous 5 to 10 by my DSN after my record breaking, for me, lower figures last week!

05:26 BS 9.1. 10 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 8 wasn’t enough & BS is even higher tday, Breakfast:- 1 baked sausage, 1.5 poached eggs, 50g baked beans & 1 cup twinings everyday with 40ml longlife almond milk. Could only manage half of my usual breakfast & was worried I’d had too much insulin but, couldn’t do anything about it as I’d already injected! 07:14 BS 8.1. Phew! It seems I got it right after all!

11:00 BS 8.4. 8 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 6 wasn’t enough, 30 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 0.5 poached egg, 1 baked sausage, 50g baked beans, 1 beef grill birds eye, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 150ml pressed apple juice tesco. 12:54 BS 9.2. High but, still ok, ish!

14:18 BS 6.2. It’s a bit early at just over 3 hours after lunch but, felt very hungry & a bit lightheaded & that’s quite a drop in BS in a little over an hour! 12 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 6 wasn’t enough & +6 for rice, Dinner:- very hungry 1 serving beef casserole, eyeballed about 3 or 4tbsp of boiled rice & 150ml pressed apple juice. 16:28 BS 7.4.

VERY tired & going to bed soon! Going to bed on a much lower figure today & hopefully tomorrow’s waking figure will be lower than today’s!

Dosed up on paracetamol again today & got a referral for pyshio for my neck without having to see GP: the GP contacted the doctor on call who examined me on Sat. Today the paracetamol lasted 1 hour longer before the heat in my neck built up to burning: 6 hours instead of yesterday’s 5 hours. So, marginally better today? Hope pyshio won’t take too long! Two hands together, please emoji!

Wishing you all an early goodnight!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> 09/07/18 AND normal service resumes as I’ve managed to get the insulin doses right for my needs today & all my readings are within target ranges: albeit higer & with more than double my usual insulin doses; I need what I need & “I’m sucking it up!” Target BS ranges between 4.5 & 9.5: revised down a bit from the previous 5 to 10 by my DSN after my record breaking, for me, lower figures last week!
> 
> 05:26 BS 9.1. 10 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 8 wasn’t enough & BS is even higher tday, Breakfast:- 1 baked sausage, 1.5 poached eggs, 50g baked beans & 1 cup twinings everyday with 40ml longlife almond milk. Could only manage half of my usual breakfast & was worried I’d had too much insulin but, couldn’t do anything about it as I’d already injected! 07:14 BS 8.1. Phew! It seems I got it right after all!
> 
> 11:00 BS 8.4. 8 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 6 wasn’t enough, 30 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 0.5 poached egg, 1 baked sausage, 50g baked beans, 1 beef grill birds eye, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 150ml pressed apple juice tesco. 12:54 BS 9.2. High but, still ok, ish!
> 
> 14:18 BS 6.2. It’s a bit early at just over 3 hours after lunch but, felt very hungry & a bit lightheaded & that’s quite a drop in BS in a little over an hour! 12 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 6 wasn’t enough & +6 for rice, Dinner:- very hungry 1 serving beef casserole, eyeballed about 3 or 4tbsp of boiled rice & 150ml pressed apple juice. 16:28 BS 7.4.
> 
> VERY tired & going to bed soon! Going to bed on a much lower figure today & hopefully tomorrow’s waking figure will be lower than today’s!
> 
> Dosed up on paracetamol again today & got a referral for pyshio for my neck without having to see GP: the GP contacted the doctor on call who examined me on Sat. Today the paracetamol lasted 1 hour longer before the heat in my neck built up to burning: 6 hours instead of yesterday’s 5 hours. So, marginally better today? Hope pyshio won’t take too long! Two hands together, please emoji!
> 
> Wishing you all an early goodnight!


Nighty night Lanny, sleep tight!


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 9/7
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, pecans {300 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), hummus, avocado,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one grapefruit {232 Cal / 22.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am\: Vegetable soup / Half a banana {147 Cal / 20.1g Carbs} 
………………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Texas chilli, sweet potato wedges, corn on the cob {410 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, cashews {127 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}

……………………………...2 mile walk
Snack (5pm): Parma ham, melon {91 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, 
squash, cauliflower, green beans, redcurrant sauce {449 Cal / 30.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {108 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1919
Carbs 183.4g
Protein 117.2g
Fat 59.8g (Sat Fat 13.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 buttered wholemeal toast with Brussels pate and a huge coffee. 
L. Sparkling water.
D.  Roast chicken, a few jersey royals with mint and butter, minted peas , ketchup, a Coke Zero and some sparkling water. 
Before bed , coffee. 
 Waster throughout the day.

I had an up up an away day yesterday several corrections needed, the first I knew of it was after my lunch of sparkling water    when I felt yucky and sleepy , I was 10 Summat on the Libre with a straight up arrow  things did not improve even when I changed the cartridge.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 250mls cold water with freshly squeezed lemon juice & ice cubes.
> B. Uncooked porridge oats in cold semi skimmed milk with 6 raspberries
> L. Homemade veggie soup.
> D. Hock ham in caramelized apple sauce, 2 small baby new spuds, red cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, sliced carrots, and a glass of Rosè. The ham was succulent and just fell off the bone.
> Pud. Softscoop chocolate icecream with three small strawberries. MmmMmm
> View attachment 9446 demolished the lot!View attachment 9447
> I drank loads of water throughout the day.
> 250mls ice cold water with freshly squeezed lemon juice before bed.
> WL


That’s what I love to see , a clean plate. 
You’d dinner looked lovely too.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Activia NAS yogurt, 2 boiled eggs, apple juice
Tea
L: Ham & tomato butty, a peach & Activia NAS yogurt
Tea
Small pack of pork scratchings
T: Homemade cottage pie.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Nighty night Lanny, sleep tight!



Thanks, @wirralass, I DID sleep well but, woke with even higher BS so, will add more basal insulin, Levemir, later today!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. 2 buttered wholemeal toast with Brussels pate and a huge coffee.
> L. Sparkling water.
> D.  Roast chicken, a few jersey royals with mint and butter, minted peas , ketchup, a Coke Zero and some sparkling water.
> Before bed , coffee.
> Waster throughout the day.
> 
> I had an up up an away day yesterday several corrections needed, the first I knew of it was after my lunch of sparkling water    when I felt yucky and sleepy , I was 10 Summat on the Libre with a straight up arrow  things did not improve even when I changed the cartridge.



Oh, dear! I wasn’t the only one then! Hope you’re not coming down with something?


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and coconut 
Lunch - salad and spiced pork mince
Dinner - 2 jerk sausages and a cheese and ham omelette 
snacks - 1 M&S cream bun (naughty but nice) 1 10cal jelly
BGL breakfast 4.9-4.2 Lunch 4.5-4.4 Dinner 4.9-4.8

The cream and jam bun 4.9 before 1hr later 5.4 2hrs after 4.8


----------



## Lanny

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - yogurt and coconut
> Lunch - salad and spiced pork mince
> Dinner - 2 jerk sausages and a cheese and ham omelette
> snacks - 1 M&S cream bun (naughty but nice) 1 10cal jelly
> BGL breakfast 4.9-4.2 Lunch 4.5-4.4 Dinner 4.9-4.8
> 
> The cream and jam bun 4.9 before 1hr later 5.4 2hrs after 4.8



Ooh! Yum! That’s a nice menu! Whey, hey! Glad you enjoyed your cream bun!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Oh, dear! I wasn’t the only one then! Hope you’re not coming down with something?


Seems we’re keeping good company with each other 

It’s looking like another fun filled day BG wise


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 10/7
_FBG (05:30) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
nectarine, blackberries, walnuts {281 Cal / 33.4g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {293 Cal / 23.3g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.3g Carbs} 
………………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {79 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, hummus {313 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, mango, yoghurt, pistachios {129 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Apple slices, peanut butter {140 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Thai green prawn & cashew curry,
forbidden (emperor's) rice {386 Cal / 36.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {144 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1884
Carbs 163.6g
Protein 97.5g
Fat 84.6g (Sat Fat 19.3g / Trans fat 0.1g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> That’s what I love to see , a clean plate.
> You’d dinner looked lovely too.


It was Ljc ~ I thoroughly enjoyed it ~ first time I've eaten hock ham and will deff have this meal again


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> B. 2 buttered wholemeal toast with Brussels pate and a huge coffee.
> L. Sparkling water.
> D.  Roast chicken, a few jersey royals with mint and butter, minted peas , ketchup, a Coke Zero and some sparkling water.
> Before bed , coffee.
> Waster throughout the day.
> 
> I had an up up an away day yesterday several corrections needed, the first I knew of it was after my lunch of sparkling water    when I felt yucky and sleepy , I was 10 Summat on the Libre with a straight up arrow  things did not improve even when I changed the cartridge.


Oh dear Ljc sorry to read this, hoping things look brighter for you soon ~ buddy diabetes fairy, thought @Northerner had left the little madam in Southampton


----------



## Lanny

10/07/18 Oh, dear! Not a good start ten, got worse & finally started to come back down after the increased dose of Levemir at Lunch!

05:39 BS 9.7. Lost track of time posting. 06:45 BS 9.9. 10 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 4 slices buttered toast, 100g baked beans & 2 cups twinings everyday with 80ml longlife almond milk. Forgot to take frozen sausages out to defrost in fridge overnight & also out of eggs before my asda delivery later today! Grr!  08:35 BS 15.9. Yikes! Too much toast? Correction dose of 4 units Novorapid.

Rang my DSN & she agreed with me than my Novorapid doses are ok & to up the Levemir to 31 units at Lunch.

11:17 31 units of Levemir, no Novorapid as the last dose is still active, & all other meds.

12:39 BS 6.1. 8 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1.5 blocks rice vermicelli, 5 chinese fish balls, 2 small closed cup mushrooms, 1 bag satay seasoning paste itsu, splash toasted sesame oil tesco in 450ml boiled water for 10mins & bottled water. 15:15 BS 10.3.

Didn't eat dinner as I wasn't hungry & I'm going to bed soon! 19:24 BS 8.3.

I only needed 2 doses of paracetamol today as they lasted me 7 hours. There is a wee bit of heat in my neck now but, sleeping has been the only time it doesn't bother me. I 'll try to GET to sleep without another dose but, Will take it if the heat gets too much & I can't get to sleep!

Goodnight all & wake up to a wonderful day!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Oh dear Ljc sorry to read this, hoping things look brighter for you soon ~ buddy diabetes fairy, thought @Northerner had left the little madam in Southampton


I’m pretty sure she’s flitting between me and @Lanny atm


----------



## Ljc

Had another fun filled BG day. Basal increased, rapid increased and so did my BG . If anyone sees that buddy DF please give her a good kicking and bury her under a hefty slab of concrete  preferably in a deep mine .

Brunch.  4 Ryvita’s with a little cheese, 6 strawberries and a large coffee 
S. An apple.
D. Was very  naughty here, I thoroughly enjoyed Haddock it was well battered, 8 oven chips, mushy peas  a Coke Zero and more sparkling water ,
Water throughout the day


----------



## Wirrallass

D. Was very naughty here, I thoroughly enjoyed Haddock it was well battered, 8 oven chips, mushy peas 

@Ljc. I know what I might be having for dinner tomorrow
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For some reason I didn't have an appetite yesterday. All I had to eat was two tuna & crisp lettuce wholemeal sandwiches ~ plus my usual 250mls x 2 of cold water with freshly squeezed lemon juice ~ and water throughout the day.
WL


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Raspberries & Activia NAS yogurt, 2 boiled eggs
Tea
L: Ham & tomato butty on wholemeal, berries, Activia NAS yogurt
Tea
T: Southern fried chicken fillet, a few skin on fries, peas & sweetcorn.
Tea


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and coconut 
Lunch - 2 lettuce leaf hotdogs with cheese and BBQ sauce
Dinner - stir fry veg and turkey steak 
Snack - 1 apple 1 10cal jelly
BGL breakfast 5.6-5.1 Lunch 5.3-4.5 Dinner 4.6-4.3


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Mushrooms cooked in butter on Burgen toast, milky coffee
Tea
L: Greek salad, berries & Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Ribs cooked all day in the slow cooker in a caramelised onion BBQ sauce, coconut basmati rice, tea
Red wine x ? - Wine Wednesday.


----------



## Lanny

11/07/18 Another mixed bag of readings! I’ll give it another day on 31 units Levemir to see if things settle down before calling DSN on Friday for another basal increase?

06:03 BS 8.6. 10 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 baked sausages, 7 baked small closed cup mushrooms, 2 slices buttered toast & 1cup twinings buttermint. 08:09 BS 10.7. A bit high!

12:18 BS 8.2. 12 units Novorapid 31 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 battered fish fillet youngs, 8 potato lattices asda, 1tbsp salad cream heinz & 150ml pressed pineapple, coconut & lime juice the cracker drinks co. 13:52. BS 9.6. A bit better!

17:55 BS 7.3 on Freestyle mini & 7.6 on GlucoRx nexus mini ultra. 12 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 minted lamb quarter pounder burger asda, 8 potato lattices asda, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 150ml pressed passion fruit & mango juice the cracker drinks co. 19:41 BS 7.2 on Freestyle mini & 7.4 on GlucoRx nexus mini ultra. Much better!

I normally get 100 strips each prescription which lasts me 2 weeks but, due to the neck injury, rising BS & increased insulin The 2 caps I picked up last week only lasted me 1 week! I ordered some more & my health centre rang me yesterday to tell me they are giving me 2 new meters as they are discontinuing the Freestyle strips!

I picked up the new meters after lunch & the last 2 caps of Freestyle strips I ordered! So, I used both systems to see what the difference is & I’m pleased to see that they’re very similar! I ordered more strips for the new meters as I only got 20 starter strips, 10 each, from the 2 meter kits!

I was only out for a short while, an hour, but, my back & neck were killing me when I got back! So, needed 3 doses of paracetamol today! It was the first time I’ve been out of the house since Saturday & only because my neck had settled down yesterday & this morning!

I also got an appointment for Physio for 15/08/18. A bit longer than I’d like but, MUCH shorter than the 9 month wait a few years ago when I injured my shoulder & had Physio for 2 years before I could put my hair up!

Going to bed soon! Going out today tired me out!

Goodnight all & hope you all wake to another wonderful day!


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 11/7
_FBG (05:30) 3.9_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs
smoked salmon / Juice from one grapefruit {289 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chicken broth {105 Cal / 1.7g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {294 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {144 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}

………………………………4mile walk
Snack (5pm): Apple slices, peanut butter {168 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6.30pm): Partridge & chilli sausages, celeriac mash, carrots,
broad beans, peas {361 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt {86 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}

Snack (8pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {151 Cal / 15.4g Carbs}
4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1705
Carbs 138.1g
Protein 102.0g
Fat 72.2g (Sat Fat 18.6g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and coconut 
Lunch - cheese salad
Dinner - cauliflower ziti and side salad 
Snack - 1 10cal jelly 2 pieces Lindt 90% dark chocolate 
BGL breakfast 4.8-5.1 Lunch 5.2-4.7 Dinner 4.5-4.2


----------



## Lanny

12/07/18 Another mixed bag of readings because I was in pain today without paracetamol as my neck was only a little bit hot at times. Both my shoulders were hurting as they’re compensating for my neck! Did FINALLY take 2 paracetamol just before dinner! Had to increase the bolus a bit because of the pain?

06:44 BS 7.8 Freestyle mini & 8.1 on GlucoRx nexus mini ultra. 10 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 baked sausage, 2 slices veg rolls, herb & cheese omelette & 150ml pressed cloudy lemonade the cracker drinks co. 08:48 BS 9.6.

Had forgotten the 2 day Bank Holiday here, for the 12th. & 13th. July in NI, & I won’t have any more GlucoRx strips until next Wednesday & the starter strips won’t last till then! I have a fair idea that they are about 0.3mmol higher than the Freestyle strips! It was a good thing I’d picked up my prescription yesterday as everything is closed here today & tomorrow!

Slowed cooked chicken casserole just before cooking Lunch.

11:23 BS 10.3. A little rise again! 12 units Novorapid 31 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 minted lamb quarter pounder burgers asda, 1.5 servings 12 pellets frozen mash potatoes asda, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix, 5g pure butter dromona & 150ml pressed pineapple, coconut & lime juice cracker drinks co. 13:25 BS 9.2.

After chicken was cooked, around the 2 hour mark of cooking, I was tasting while the casserole was cooking so BS will be affected?

15:00 BS 6.8. 12 units Novorapid & the first dose of paracetamol of the day Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 8 seasoned potato wedges asda & 150ml pressed passion flower & mango juice cracker drinks co. 16:25 BS 9.4. Ok, ish as it’s less than 90mins.

I started this morning alright & didn’t realise until after breakfast I hadn’t taken any paracetamol: didn’t need it! Then the ache in my shoulders started & the day seemed to drag as the pain increased!

I’ve taken the paracetamol just in time as my neck is starting to heat up now so, hopefully it can calm down enough for me to sleep later!

An early goodnight everybody & wake up to a great day tomorrow! 

Oh, if BS doesn’t settle down tomorrow I’ll up the Levemir to 32 units & ring my DSN on Monday, after normal services resumes after the Bank Holiday!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 12/7
_FBG (05:30) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),peach,
blackberries, pecans {288 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel/ Tangerine {219 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {59 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

_New boiler an some new pipes being fitted today so no water for most of the day.
Forced to eat out lunch & dinner (oh the horror) so quantities are estimated.
Pretty healthy meals in the main though_
Lunch (12pm): Wood pigeon with truffle pesto, crostini / Prosecco (3oz) {249 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}
Sicilian sardines, white bean & fennel salad / Grillo (4oz) {327 Cal / 26.9g Carbs}
Churros / Moscatel (3oz) {258 Cal / 24.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6.30pm): Pigs head terrine, gooseberry compote {169 Cal / 7.5g Carbs}
Rare seared tuna, smoked tomatoes, new potato & fennel salad {149 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Chocolate mousse, raspberries, hazelnuts {257 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}
Prosecco (6oz) {145 Cal / 4.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2160
Carbs 163.7g
Protein 111.8g
Fat 72.3g (Sat Fat 16.6g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_Generally not bad choices for meals out, though drank too much booze._


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and coconut 
Lunch - leftover cauliflower ziti and salad
Dinner - balsamic cream chicken and mushrooms with 50g new potatoes 
Snacks - 1 apple 2 squares dark chocolate 1, 100g tub icecream
BGL breakfast 4.8-4.8 Lunch 4.9-4.4 Dinner 4.4-4.0


----------



## Ljc

Brunch. 4 Ryvita’s with a little cheese , an apple and a large  coffee.
D. A crispy Chicken burger, peas and a few buttered and minty Jersey royals and a Coke Zero.
S. Coffee and I managed to ignore the gingernuts that we’re shouting to me from the depths of the cupboard  I’m very proud of myself for managing to do that..
A most necessary early morning feast of 150 ml of full fat Coke and 2 slices of buttered wholemeal bread and peanut butter to ensure I could sleep safely.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

13/07/18 More pain as the heat receded so, futher increases in insulin! 

08:07 BS 8.9. 2x500mg paracetamol 12 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 1 baked sausage, 2 slices veg rolls, 100g baked beans & 2 cups twinings everyday with 80ml longlife almond milk. 10:37 BS 11.2.

Had a nice hot bath after breakfast with plenty of arnica for the aching shoulders & back from moving around the kitchen cooking! It helped! 

12:29 BS 11.6. 2x50mg paracetamol 12 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 battered fish fillet, 10 potato lattices & 150ml pineapple, coconut & lime juice. Forgot to test.

16:33 BS 8.4. 12 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1.5 servings 12 pellets frozen mashed potatoes & 150ml passion fruit & mango juice. 18:30 BS 10.6.

Having another bath with arnica & see if I can manage without paracetamol! Will go to bed after the bath so:-

Goodnight everybody & wake up to a wonderful day & weekend!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 13/7
_FBG (05:30) 4.3_
……………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded),scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {296 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chicken broth {107 Cal / 1.7g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {311 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {132 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

_BG (5pm) 4.1_
Snack (5pm): Apple slices, pecans {102 Cal / 7.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6.30pm): Rabbit & foraged mushroom stew, sweet potato mash, turnip,
roast sunchokes, peas {362 Cal / 42.0g Carbs}
Pear, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {150 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded),almond milk {122 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1648
Carbs 128.5g
Protein 104.1g
Fat 68.8g (Sat Fat 15.2g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask._


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
L sparkling water. 
S. An apple and sparkling water. 
D. Fish pie, cauli and a Coke Zero .
Before bed .a large  Coffee. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

14/07/18 MUCH better today! I had to up the insulin further but, had my first paracetamol free day, since the injury, & managed to keep my BS in the green, within target ranges, all day! It was a bit painful & hot at times but, managed to get through it! Oh, forgot to post this yesterday: I went to bed at 22:14 with BS 7.1.

08:04 BS 8.0. 12 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 2 sausage & herb patties tesco, 100g baked beans & 150ml cloudy lemonade cracker drinks co. 10:00 BS 7.6.

12:00 BS 6.5. 14 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 12 wasn’t enough, 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 minted lamb burger asda 10 seasoned potato wedges asda, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 150ml pineapple, coconut & lime juice cracker drinks co. 13:15 BS 8.0.

16:12 BS 5.7 12 units Novorapid Dinner:- 2 salmon paste (tesco) sandwiches, 1 cinnamon fibre one/90 square & 3 cups twinings everyday with 120ml longlife almond milk. 17:48 BS 7.2.

19:57 BS 6.3. Just after bath & going to bed soon!

I got 2 letters through the post today. One telling me that the diabetic eye screening on 26/07/18 showed some background diabetic retinopathy that didn’t require any action! My BS was high for SO long after the hospital stay last year, May 2017, so, not really surprising I suppose but, still not nice to hear!

The second one telling me that my GP, unbeknown to me, arranged an Xray of my spine for 24/07/18. I HAD planned to do Physio exercises once the heat & pain calms down so, I’m not too stiff before my Physio appointment but, will now wait for the xray first: in case there’s any damage!

Goodnight everybody & wake up to another wonderful day & an EASY Sunday morning: as in the song lyric!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out at the new Wetherspoons in Ramsgate, it's lovely, right on the beach. 2 bacon, egg, sausage, beans, grilled tomato, 1 toast, black pudding, tea.
Lots of squash as I was doing some dreaded housework and it was very hot 
Went shopping for a new lap top and popped into KFC (cos Alan fancied one), ended up with a fillet salad & a latte.
T: Quesadillas & 2 glasses of red wine.
Tea.


----------



## Wirrallass

I wasn't well yesterday so I fasted but drank plenty of water throughout the day.
WL


----------



## scousebird

wirralass said:


> I wasn't well yesterday so I fasted but drank plenty of water throughout the day.
> WL


Are you feeling better this morning?


----------



## Wirrallass

scousebird said:


> Are you feeling better this morning?


Better than yesterday scousebird thank you for asking
WL


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 15/7
_FBG (05:30) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blackcurrants, walnuts {288 Cal / 33.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {193 Cal / 29.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {94 Cal / 8.4g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {256 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {142 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): _Barbecue with friends_
Olives, roasted, salted almonds / Pink fizz (6oz) {258 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}
Chilli prawns, white gazpacho / Chablis (4oz) {355 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Rack of lamb, Greek salad, new potatoes / Malbec (4oz) {373 Cal / 15.7g Carbs}
Chocolate & raspberry torte, stem ginger ice cream / Port (3oz) {341 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2370
Carbs 159.0g
Protein 97.4g
Fat 102.3g (Sat Fat 28.3g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask._


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Better than yesterday scousebird thank you for asking
> WL



Glad to hear that! Hope you recover soon, @wirralass!


----------



## Ruby/London

B.Fast: 2 boiled eggs wrapped in lettuce.
Lunch: Falafel and salad
Dinner:  Prawn Sir fry with Singapore noodles - a wee handful - and still spike at 9.4 later


----------



## Lanny

15/07/18 Quite a good day considering that I got up late & started out of target! But, it settled down nicely & the rest of the day was within target! No heat at all today & minimal pain in my left shoulder: no paracetamol!

12:00 BS 10.0. 14 units Novorapid, lunchtime dose, 32 units Levemir & all other meds Breakfast:- 2 poached eggs, 2 sausage & herb patties tesco, 100g baked beans & 150ml mango & passion fruit juice cracker drinks co. 13:33 BS 8.5.

16:08 BS 5.1. 12 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1.5 servings 12 pellets frozen mashed potato asda & 150ml cloudy lemonade cracker drinks co. 17:20 BS 7.8. Felt REALLY tired so, tested a bit early in case I fell asleep! But,  testing woke me up a bit & the sleepiness passed!

20:00 BS 6.7. 12 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 battered fish fillet youngs, 8 potato lattices asda & 2 cups twinings everyday with 80ml longlife almond milk. 21:31 BS 7.9. Just after bath & going to bed soon!

I think I may reduce the basal insulin tomorrow & will call the DSN for advice!

I had a pretty lazy day today watching episodes of the remade Battlestar Galactica on DVD.

I hope you all had a great day & wish you all a goodnight! Tomorrow is the start of a new week & there’s light at the end of the tunnel as I recover from the heat & pain in my neck & shoulders! Yay!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon butty on Burgen, tea
Lots of squash I was doing more lovely housework 
L: A terrible beef & something cheese butty from Tesco, threw most of it away 
Tea
T: We had a raclette with prawns, chicken, steak, sausage, peppers, onion, mushrooms, sweet chilli sauce (low sugar) and some hummus.  An Aperol spritz & some prosecco.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 16/7
_FBG (05:30) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Weetabix (made with almond milk), raspberries,
peach, hazelnuts {250 Cal / 34.6g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {172 Cal / 22.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {105 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {362 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {148 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Apple, peanut butter {153 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}
………………………………..4 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Vanilla ice cream {93 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Albacore tuna steak, new potatoes, roast squash,
peas, sweetcorn {320 Cal / 31.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {141 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1801
Carbs 162.7g
Protein 91.9g
Fat 74.7g (Sat Fat 14.9g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask._


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - Alpro fibre yogurt with coconut
Lunch - home made salad bowl with bacon and Brie
Dinner - salad cottage cheese ham and a soft boiled egg
Snacks - 2 liquorice Sulla sugar free sweets( new guilty  pleasure )1 apple
BGL breakfast 4.5-4.7 Lunch 4.5-4.6 Dinner 4.4-4.6


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out - 1 bacon, 1 sausage, 1 egg, beans, tinned tomato, hash brown & 1 seedy toast, tea.
Tea
L: Mozzarella & tomato salad, pear, Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Ham, cheese & mushroom omelette, coffee.
Water


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 16/7
_FBG (05:30) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), nectarine,,
raspberries, walnuts {295 Cal / 36.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {290 Cal / 22.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {113 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {301 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}
Plum, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {147 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
………………………………..2 mile walk
………………………………..5 km row
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), rhubarb & ginger jam {115 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.8 _
Dinner (6pm): Roast poussin, roast potatoes, carrots, swede,
green beans, peas, redcurrant jelly {447 Cal / 39.1g Carbs}
………………………………...2 mile walk
Malaga ice cream {155 Cal / 25.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1922
Carbs 194.1g
Protein 106.3g
Fat 69.5g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask_


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast - yogurt and mixed berries 
Lunch - Ham and cottage cheese salad 
Dinner - courgette spaghetti with chicken and bacon in a tomato sauce 
Snacks 2 sugar free sweets 2 pieces 90% chocolate 1 small pear
BGL breakfast 4.3-5.0 Lunch 4.7-4.6 Dinner 4.4-4.4


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this yesterday.

16/07/18 Managed to keep all my readings in the green zone today so, things definitely seem to be on the mend! Yay!

09:30 BS 9.2. 12 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1.5 blocks rice vermicelli & 1 chicken oxo cube in 450ml of boiled water & 150ml pineapple, coconut & lime juice. 11:04 BS 9.2. 32 units Levemir & all other meds.

13:30 BS 6.2. 14 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 poached eggs, 2 baked sausages, 100g baked beans & 2 cups twinings everyday with 80ml longlife almond milk. 15:04 BS 8.7.

17:00 BS 6.5. 12 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 battered haddock fillet, 8 potato lattices, 1tbsp salad cream & 150ml mango & passion fruit juice. 18:33 BS 5.6. A bit low so, 1 mint humbug!

19:42 BS 5.3. Going to bed!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Glad to hear that! Hope you recover soon, @wirralass!


Thank  you Lanny
WL


----------



## Ruby/London

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast - yogurt and mixed berries
> Lunch - Ham and cottage cheese salad
> Dinner - courgette spaghetti with chicken and bacon in a tomato sauce
> Snacks 2 sugar free sweets 2 pieces 90% chocolate 1 small pear
> BGL breakfast 4.3-5.0 Lunch 4.7-4.6 Dinner 4.4-4.4



Courgetti spaghetti - honestly?  How did you disguise the minging taste? blah!


----------



## Ruby/London

Breakfast: Oken yoghurt and blueberries
Lunch: Swedish meatballs, gherkins and loganberry jam with new potatoes (3)
Dinner:  Low carb crispbread, low fat cheese and ham slices with gherkins - my attempt at a substitute for an old favourite - Pret's ham and gherkin on ciabatta - 40 carbs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Snack: Baby bel cheese and apple slices


----------



## Spireite72

Ruby/London said:


> Courgetti spaghetti - honestly?  How did you disguise the minging taste? blah!


I like courgette so it’s not a problem for me


----------



## Lanny

17/07/18 A bit of a mixed bag again today with 2 readings out of target ranges:1 high & 1 low. I’m recovering & need to lower insulin doses now!

10:20 BS. 8.2. 12 units Novorapid Breakfast:- herb & cheese omelette, 100g smoked salmon, 150ml pineapple, coconut & lime juice. 12:08 BS 11.0. 32 units Levemir & all other meds.

15:06 BS 5.1. 12 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 minted lamb burger, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & 150ml cloudy lemonade. !8:43 BS 3.5. Forgot to test earlier & only thought to test when I started to feel lightheaded & my head was pounding! Had 2 scoops of vanilla ice cream. 20:30 BS 7.6.

Going to bed soon. So, I wish you all a goodnight!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> So, I wish you all a goodnight!


night night


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 17/7
_FBG (05:30) 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,,
blackberries, walnuts {298 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), egg yolks, avocado
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {284 Cal / 18.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Bretton galette with smoked salmon {170 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}

Lunch (1pm):_ Out with friends, quantities estimated_
Mixed seafood spaghetti marinara {343 Cal / 38.5g Carbs}
Chianti (6oz) {149 Cal / 4.6g Carbs}
Tiramisu {166 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Turkey meatballs, ragu, linguine {462 Cal / 38.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1913
Carbs 169.3g
Protein 102.4g
Fat 68.1g (Sat Fat 18.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs, milk
Tea
L: Ham & coleslaw butty on wholemeal, strawberries, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Slow cooker "roast" chicken, new potatoes & a cauli & broccoli cheese bake thingy from Iceland, SF lemo.
Water


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 18/7
_FBG (05:30) Not measured today_
Breakfast (7.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), peach,,
raspberries, pecans {314 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {100 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {284 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
Cherries, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {139 Cal / 16.4g Carbs

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

Dinner (5pm):_ Out with friends, quantities estimated_
Wood pigeon & truffle crostini / White bean, fennel & tuna salad /
Sancerre (4oz) {384 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}
Crèma catalana {218 Cal / 17.5g Carbs}

_BG (8pm) 4.5_
Snack (9pm): Toast (two slices, seeded), almond milk {153 Cal / 20.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1702
Carbs 152.2g
Protein 66.8g
Fat 71.7g (Sat Fat 18.4g / Trans fat 05g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Strawberries & Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs, milk.
Tea x 2
L: Cheese & ham ploughmans in a local pub, diet coke.
Tea
T: Chicken stir fry & wholemeal noodles, 2 glasses of red wine.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 19/7
_FBG (05:30) 3.9_
Breakfast (7.30am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms, 
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from half a grapefruit {306 Cal / 24.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine

Snack (10am): Peach, pecans {102 Cal / 7.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & chestnut soup {128 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {348 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {162 Cal / 13.3g Carbs

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

_BG (6pm): 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew _[frozen, leftovers]_, pangrattato {315 Cal / 29.8g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {139 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {116 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1788
Carbs 158.8g
Protein 101.4g
Fat 69.2g (Sat Fat 14.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask_


----------



## Ruby/London

Breakfast: Pret breakfast sausage and egg muffin- ditched three quarters of the 26g carb muffin. (7 carbs)
Lunch: Veg and rice soup and 2 baby bell cheeses. (15 carbs)
Dinner: Cheese burger on bed of lettuce and tomatoes, olive oil and balsamic vinegar, on one slice of budgen bread with mayo. (13 carbs)
Snack: 50g bag of kp nuts. (2.5 carbs)

All readings within 5 - 7.4 target.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 20/7
_FBG (05:30) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear,
blueberries, walnuts {288 Cal / 37.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms, 
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {139 Cal / 19.3g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
………………………………5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut soup {107 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad {358 Cal / 6.7g Carbs}
Peach, blackcurrants, yoghurt, almonds {129 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Salmon, sweet potato fries, peas, corn {372 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}
Summer fruits, yoghurt, pistachios {121 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

……………………………….5 km row
Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), 2% milk {189 Cal / 20.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1812
Carbs 165.3g
Protein 108.0g
Fat 65.3g (Sat Fat 12.4g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask_


----------



## Ljc

Pre brekky. A very large strong coffee.
B.  2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and and a another large coffee.
L. Sparkling water.
D. Crispy chicken breast, 6 oven chips, peas and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day 

Then  an Early morning feast due to uncontrollable  hypo hunger , about the only thing I didn’t try to eat were the kitchen cupboards, However the worktops do  have teethmarks


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 21/7
_FBG (05:30) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blueberries, pecans {291 Cal / 33.5g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), scrambled egg,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {228 Cal / 28.1g Carbs}

……………………………...2 mile walk
Snack (11am): Victoria sponge (small piece) {136 Cal / 21.9g Carbs}

Lunch (1pm): Chestnut soup {110 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {296 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {123 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Peach, walnuts {76 Cal / 5.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Parma ham, honeydew melon {99 Cal / 6.7g Carbs}
Chicken Milanese, fries, baked beans {417 Cal / 28.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, macadamias {143 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1988
Carbs 177.2g
Protein 103.2g
Fat 83.5g (Sat Fat 18.8g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask_


----------



## Ruby/London

Brunch: scrambled eggs with smoked salmon (2.5 carbs)
Dinner:  Home made butter chicken and spinach curry with cauliflower rice, poppadoms (16 carbs)
Snack: Small chocolate eclair (12 carbs)

BG range 6.8- 9.4 - not the best ...


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 22/7
_FBG (05:30) Not measured today_
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, baked beans, 
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {337 Cal / 28.1g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
………………………………...13 mile walk

Lunch (12pm):_ Picnic during walk_
Butternut squash & chilli soup {50 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
Ham. tomatoes, cucumber, hummus {161 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {139 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Ginger ice cream {83 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

_Apres walk_ (3pm): Beer {190 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), prawns, avocado {178 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.6_
Dinner (6pm): Rabbit & mushroom stew, celeriac mash, sunchokes,
carrots, green beans {396 Cal / 32.5g Carbs}
Nectarine, redcurrants, yoghurt, walnuts {138 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {118 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1918
Carbs 170.4g
Protein 110.3g
Fat 59.8g (Sat Fat 14.1g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please ask_


----------



## Ruby/London

Brunch: bacon and eggs (3 carbs)
Dinner: Balsamic sausages in puy lentils with wilted spinach. (15 carbs)
Yoghurt with blueberries (10 carbs)
Snack: 50g kp nuts (2.5 carbs)

BG range within target range 5 - 7.5.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon, spam, eggs & tinned tomatoes. 1 Seedy bread toasted, apple juice.
Water
Tea
T: 1 steak burger (no bun) with fried onion, salad & coleslaw, 2 glasses red wine.
Coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 23/7
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blackberries, pecans {283 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, toast (one slice, seeded),
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {197 Cal / 21.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {62 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {288 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, cashews {127 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Turkey lasagne / Chianti (4oz) {507 Cal / 27.3g Carbs}
Plum, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {118 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (two slices, seeded), almond milk {168 Cal / 17.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1808
Carbs 154.7g
Protein 102.0g
Fat 65.6g (Sat Fat 12.7g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: out - bacon, egg, sausage, beans, tinned tomato, 1 seedy bread toasted, tea
Tea
L: Spam, salad, coleslaw, berries, mullerlight yogurt, water.
Tea
T: Spag bol with wholewheat spag, coffee
Red bush tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 24/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blueberries, walnuts {294 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Duck egg yolk, toast (one slice, seeded), avocado,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {269 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Chestnut crepe {130 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Estimated, as out for lunch_
Noodles, prawns, peppers, mangetout {200 Cal / 25.1g Carbs}
Peach, melon, ice cream {133 Cal / 18.0g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Swordfish steak, sweet potato fries, green beans,
salad / Sancerre (4oz) {521 Cal / 28.6g Carbs}
………………………………..3 mile walk
Cherries, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {155 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {106 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1875
Carbs 187.3g
Protein 91.8g
Fat 63.0g (Sat Fat 14.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. Was hungry, 3 slices of wholemeal bread 2had a little peanut butter and a large coffee.
L sparkling water.
D. Chicken Brest, little gem Lettuce, coleslaw and a Coke Zero.
S. A pack of wotsits 
Bedtime drink . Coffee 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon & scrambled eggs, water
Tea
L: Pate butty on Allinson seedy bread, mixed fruit & mullerlight yogurt, water
Tea
T: Chicken saag masala curry with brown rice, tea.
Tea


----------



## Ljc

B. 2slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L sparkling water.
D.  Roast beef , lettuce, coleslaw, salad cream and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.
Bedtime snack . A bag of wotsits as I was a bit low to sleep safely.


----------



## Ljc

Oops I forgot the raspberry ice lolly , not had a lolly for years and years , it seems I tolerate the supermarkets own brand very well


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 25/7
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, blackberries, walnuts {284 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Tangerine {231 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {58 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Chocolate muffin {187 Cal / 25.6g Carbs}
_I was hungry and forgot that I'd had a banana_

Lunch 1 (12pm):_ Estimated, as out for lunch_
Beans on toast (one slice, white) {196 Cal / 26.7g Carbs}

Lunch 2 (2.30pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {47 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Crab & avocado, melba toast {167 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt {56 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}

………………………………..3 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Pork loin, celeriac mash, carrots, green beans,
peas, caramelised apple {309 Cal / 39.8g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {165 Cal / 28.4g Carbs}

………………………………...5 km row
4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1856
Carbs 218.6g
Protein 90.0g
Fat 44.7g (Sat Fat 10.7g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Rifkah

Breakfast nothing
Lunch nothing
Dinner two chicken mini fillets and a side salad.


----------



## Wirrallass

OH deary me ~ I ate everything I shouldn't have  and didn't dare test but I drank loads of water
WL


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Avocado & poached eggs on 2 slices of Tesco finest protein bread toasted. Milky coffee.
Tea
L: Corned beef butty on Burgen, berries, Muller Greek yogurt, water.
Water
A local solicitor brought some Magnums round for us and I had one  - I know, very naughty 
T: Chicken & bacon salad, 2 glasses of prosecco. 
Water


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. Sparkling water
D. It would have been a salad except my grocery order didn’t turn up  and we couldn’t be bothered with going shopping in this heat. The cause was so many staff went off sick   at that store that most orders were cancelled . So instead  We had 2 sausages, a pile of fried onions  I had my usual 6 oven chips and a Coke Zero.
Bedtime snack. A bag of wotsits 
Water throughout the day.​


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 26/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
_Exercise free day today_
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, toast (one slice, seeded), 
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {282 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Pear, walnuts {109 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {55 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}
Crayfish, crab & avocado salad {205 Cal / 4.3g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt. pecans {145 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Prawn & cashew red curry / jasmine rice {408 Cal / 40.3g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {172 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), 2% milk {149 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

_A tough day, I know that rest days are important, but the urge to go for a walk was
strong at times_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1515
Carbs 131.6g
Protein 84.4g
Fat 73.8g (Sat Fat 19.2g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Strawberries & Muller Greek yogurt, 1 slice Burgen toasted with butter, milky coffee
Tea
L: Prawn & Marie rose butty on seedy bread (in local pub), a bit of salad and a few crisps, diet Pepsi.
Tea
NAS orange barley water
T: Richmonds chicken sausages & cauliflower cheese, NAS orange barley water.
Went for a walk and bought a Haagen Dazs salted caramel ice cream


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 27/7
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
nectarine, raspberries, walnuts {291 Cal / 35.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Garlic mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from half a grapefruit {125 Cal / 18.4g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {125 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {273 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}
Cherries, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {146 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Mini Magnum {150 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
………………………………..3 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Breaded basa fillet, sweet potato wedges,
peas, sweetcorn {425 Cal / 40.6g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, pecans {172 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1802
Carbs 183.2g
Protein 94.1g
Fat 66.9g (Sat Fat 13.8g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ruby/London

Breakfast: Bacon, tomatoes and spinach (2.5 carbs)

Skipped lunch ...

Snack, baby bell cheese and some nuts 2 carbs)
Zero coke

Home made chicken and mushroom curry with cauliflower rice (10 carbs) 

BG starting high in the mornings most mornings this week - around 6.4 but dropping back within target later in the day.  

Target range 5 - 7.5


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 28/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
nectarine, raspberries, walnuts {293 Cal / 36.9g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, tomatoes, ham, baked beans,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from two tangerines {277 Cal / 22.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {141 Cal / 18.1g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {279 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, cashews {123 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, almonds {103 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}
………………………………..2 mile walk
………………………………..5 km row

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Snack (6.30pm): Ciabatta, olive oil / Ricard & water {244 Cal / 22.8g Carbs}

Dinner (8pm):_ Out at a restaurant, values estimated_
Squid with lemon & chilli / Picpoul de Pinet (4oz) {184 Cal / 5.4g Carbs}
Chateaubriand, fries, fine beans, broccoli / Rioja (4oz) {436 Cal / 24.7g Carbs}
Panna cotta, peaches, crumbled cookie / Sauternes (2oz) {240 Cal / 23.6g Carbs}
Armagnac (2oz) {116 Cal / 0 Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2499
Carbs 191.8g
Protein 134.6g
Fat 80.0g (Sat Fat 19.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Weekend away again in the motorhome 
Yesterday
Tea
B: Out bacon, sausage, black pudding, grilled tomato, beans, egg & white toast , tea
Tea
Iced latte
Coffee
T: Chicken curry & mushroom rice, red wine (quite a few)


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Scrambled eggs on 2 Allinson Scandalous Seeded Wholemeal, toasted
Tea
L: Smoked mackeral pate on the same bread as above
Squash x 2
T: Roast chicken, 3 roast potatoes, cauli & broccoli, gravy. 
Milk.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 29/7
_FBG (6am) 3.6_
Snack (6am): Banana {55 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}
……………………………….3 mile walk

Breakfast (8am): Scrambled egg, tomatoes, ham, mushrooms,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from half a grapefruit {250 Cal / 20.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {140 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {265 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, macadamias {145 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {113 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
………………………………..3 mile walk

Snack (5pm): Crisps {133 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Tuna steak, sweet potato fries, peas, corn {345 Cal / 32.6g Carbs}
Mini Magnum, salted caramel {206 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1697
Carbs 145.5g
Protein 94.3g
Fat 72.2g (Sat Fat 22.5g / Trans fat 0.2g)

*Away on holiday in the morning, posts may be intermittent*

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 30/7
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
strawberries, blackberries, walnuts {286 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
……………………………….2 km on rowing machine (_v hard, 8 min 47 sec_)
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, tomatoes, ham, mushrooms
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from tone orange {251 Cal / 21.2g Carbs}

Lunch (11.30am):_ At the airport, good food hard to find_
Crab cakes, sweet potato fries, peas_ [half portion]_ {207 Cal / 31.1g Carbs}

Snack (2pm):_ On the plane, _
Bresaola & pesto salad {214 Cal / 21.6g Carbs}
Lemon & poppy seed cake{273 / 13.5g Carbs}
_Food surprisingly good, but it was Air France._

*In Paris for a few days, am hoping for good food *
Dinner (7pm):_ Times are local from now on._
Cote de veau aux giroles, pomme puree, haricot vert / Pinot Noir (6oz) 
_[veal chop, mash, beans] _{423 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}
_ate small portion as feeling hot & bloated_

Dessert (8pm): Tarte Tatin {197 Cal / 30.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Nectarine {37 Cal / 7.5g Carbs}

_Feel pretty rotten tonight, hot and bothered and a little bloated,
should feel a little better tomorrow, I dislike travelling_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1616
Carbs 164.8g
Protein 87.5g
Fat 45.1g (Sat Fat 11.4g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

@Midnightrider Enjoy Paris, j'aime Paris


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Smoked mackerel pate on 2 Allinson scandalous seeds bread toasted, milk.
Tea
L: Cottage cheese & tomato on 6 Ryvita wholegrain crackerbread, cherries, muller Greek yogurt.
Water
Tea
T: Co-op spaghetti carbonara, tea
Water.


----------



## scousebird

Where are @Lanny, @Kaylz & @Vince_UK these days?  Hope you are all well.


----------



## Brando77

Midnightrider said:


> Monday 30/7
> _FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
> strawberries, blackberries, walnuts {286 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
> ……………………………….4 mile walk
> ……………………………….2 km on rowing machine (_v hard, 8 min 47 sec_)
> Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, tomatoes, ham, mushrooms
> toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from tone orange {251 Cal / 21.2g Carbs}
> 
> Lunch (11.30am):_ At the airport, good food hard to find_
> Crab cakes, sweet potato fries, peas_ [half portion]_ {207 Cal / 31.1g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (2pm):_ On the plane, _
> Bresaola & pesto salad {214 Cal / 21.6g Carbs}
> Lemon & poppy seed cake{273 / 13.5g Carbs}
> _Food surprisingly good, but it was Air France._
> 
> *In Paris for a few days, am hoping for good food *
> Dinner (7pm):_ Times are local from now on._
> Cote de veau aux giroles, pomme puree, haricot vert / Pinot Noir (6oz)
> _[veal chop, mash, beans] _{423 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}
> _ate small portion as feeling hot & bloated_
> 
> Dessert (8pm): Tarte Tatin {197 Cal / 30.2g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (9pm): Nectarine {37 Cal / 7.5g Carbs}
> 
> _Feel pretty rotten tonight, hot and bothered and a little bloated,
> should feel a little better tomorrow, I dislike travelling_
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1616
> Carbs 164.8g
> Protein 87.5g
> Fat 45.1g (Sat Fat 11.4g / Trans fat 0.8g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


I need to start eating like this.....eating I said, the exercise.....baby steps, one thing at a time.


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> @Midnightrider Enjoy Paris, j'aime Paris


Merci scousebird, lots of walking about so far (over 25,000 steps on the pedometer yesterday), but too hot in the apartment to sleep well.


----------



## Midnightrider

Brando77 said:


> I need to start eating like this.....eating I said, the exercise.....baby steps, one thing at a time.


I started with 30 mins in the morning an the same in the evening. I only started with porridge when I started using the rowing machine, it does need a bit more fuel than a brisk walk.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 31/7
_Away in France (Paris), quantities are estimated
FBG (6am) 4.0_
……………………………….4 mile walk
_I feel a lot better today, a good nights sleep and an early walk have done the trick.
However, I know that my coffee intake will increase by a lot, and I may consume my 
own bodyweight in ice cream. I will try to be good with other stuff. It is too hot to overeat
anyway and will only get hotter as we are heading south on Friday to Nice. _

Breakfast (8am): Cherries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts,
half a croissant {306 Cal / 26.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Salad d'Ecrevisses (crayfish) /
Sancerre (6oz) {467 Cal / 22.9g Carbs}
_Possibly the nicest salad that I've ever had! near the Eiffel tower _

Snack (2pm): Pistachio ice cream {124 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
………………………………..3 mile walk

_BG (7pm) 4.0 (post siesta so maybe a second FBG?)_
Dinner (8pm): Salmon tartare, red pepper, avocado /
Chablis (6oz) {330 Cal / 4.8g Carbs}
Chocolate ice cream, raspberry sorbet {235 Cal / 29.1g Carbs}

_25,541 steps today, feeling a lot better_

7 cups of coffee too

Calories 1478
Carbs 103.7g
Protein 56.4g
Fat 60.6g (Sat Fat 20.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> we are heading south on Friday to Nice


Nice - nice 
Are you on a driving holiday?


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 fried eggs on Allinson scandalous seeds bread toasted
Coffee
Muller Greek yogurt
L: Philadelphia & ham butty on Tesco finest sunflower & pumpkin bread, cherries.
Water
Latte
T: Cottage pie, coffee.


----------



## Ruby/London

Brunch: mushroom and spinach omelette
Early dinner out: Chicken and panchetta salad
Snack: Half apple with cheese and two wee fig and spelt crackers

Aiming for maximum of 35 carbs daily and a blood glucose range of 5.5 -7.9.   BG levels mostly in the high 5s and low 6s.
Bit concerned about my negligible veg intake.  ...Looking at a keto vegetarian diet, as 70% veggie is my natural bent... Trying to make friends with tofu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Watch this space ...


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> Nice - nice
> Are you on a driving holiday?


No, we flew to Paris, will take the train to Nice (6 hours for 600 miles, will take a picnic), then fly home from there.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 1/8
_Away in France (Paris), quantities are estimated_
_
FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk

Breakfast (8am): Scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes /
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts / 
half a croissant, fig jam {452 Cal / 42.3g Carbs}

……………………………...4 mile stroll
Lunch (12pm): Quiche Lorraine, salad {188 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Chicken, fries {261 Cal / 22.9g Carbs}
Crème caramel {133 Cal / 19.6g Carbs}
_Montmatre_

Snack (4pm): Cherries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {120 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

………………………………..3 mile stroll
Dinner (8pm): Bone marrow, garlic bread / Chablis (3oz) {356 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
Tete de veau, sauce Ravigote, new potatoes / Pinot Noir (4oz) {437 Cal / 22.4g Carbs}
Lime cheesecake (half a small portion) {125 Cal / 7.9g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 2147
Carbs 169.7g
Protein 82.9g
Fat 105.6g (Sat Fat 35.5g / Trans fat 1.8g)

_Not the most healthy of diets today, but it tasted great. Hey ho!_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Grilled bacon, fried eggs, grilled tomato, grilled mushrooms, tea.
Tea
L: Out in local French deli/bistrot - Greek salad and a couple of bits of baguette, iced coffee.
Tea
T: Chicken chasseur and cabbage, 2 glasses of red wine.
Coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 2/8
_Away in France (Paris), quantities are estimated_
_
FBG (6am) 4.0_
Snack (6am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk

Breakfast (8am): Scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes /
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {322 Cal / 39.6g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Crepe, apricot {127 Cal / 22.9g Carbs}

……………………………...4 mile stroll
Lunch (12pm): Prawn & avocado salad {322 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}
Strawberry tart_ [half a small portion]_ {127 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
_On a boat on the river_

………………………………..3 mile stroll
Dinner (7pm): Cuisses de Grenoilles / Chablis (3oz) {204 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}
Escallope de veau a la Normandie, frites, haricot vert / Beaujolais (3oz) {415 Cal / 27.4g Carbs}
Poire belle Helene_ [left most of it, full already]_ {104 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Grand Marnier (1oz) {80 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1781
Carbs 180.8g
Protein 91.9g
Fat 81.2g (Sat Fat 15.4g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_A more healthy day overall. Goodbye to Paris, will be on a train for 6 hours / 600 miles tomorrow.
It was 95C today and humid. We are heading south to where it will be a bit warmer!_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Raspberries & Greek yogurt, 2 flat mushrooms baked with cream cheese, milk
Tea
L: Ham & cheese ploughman's in a box, cherries, Muller Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Pork steaks in mustard sauce (blood sugar diet recipe) & Mediterranean veg.
Water


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 3/8
_Away in France, quantities are estimated_
_
FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
_The only cool part of the day_

Breakfast (8am): Omelette, girolles, tomatoes / Orange juice (one orange)
Nectarine, yoghurt, hazelnuts {314 Cal / 24.4g Carbs}
_Emptying the fridge prior to leaving, 6 hours on a train today with little access
to healthy food_

Lunch (12pm): Baguette, Bayonne ham, cheese (Ossau-Iraty),
Bayonne ham, tomatoes {555 Cal / 56.6g Carbs}
Tarte aux pommes {191 Cal / 15.1g Carbs}
_Picnic on the train (at 300 km/h)_

………………………………..2 mile stroll
Dinner (7pm): Caviare d'aubergine, salad / Sauvignon Blamc (3oz) {165 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}
Foie gras de canard avec poire / Beaujolais (3oz) {261 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}
_Fried duck liver with pears_
Ice cream (mandarin)_ [whilst strolling after dinner]_ {124 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1694
Carbs 147.0g
Protein 76.7g
Fat 75.0g (Sat Fat 23.7g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a large coffee 
L. Some cheese and a Coke Zero 
D. Nowt as basal testing. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Strawberries & blueberries, avocado & poached eggs, milk
Tea
L: Ham & cheese salad, berries, Muller Greek yogurt
Water
Tea
T: Homemade lasagne, onion bread & butter, 2 G&Ts 
Wine.


----------



## scousebird

Later this afternoon I am heading into Canterbury to my friend's hen do.  We are starting at 4pm with a cocktail masterclass, followed by a 3 course meal then back to my friend's for drinks (probably lots of them).  I expect it will get a bit messy


----------



## CathyB

Breakfast = regular Saturday fry up with my daughter, I take my slice of Burgen with me to have as my toast 
Dinner, stir fry veg with Jamaican jerk pork sausages from Aldi, really low carb/sugar
Snack for later will be Greek yoghurt with a little sugar free caramel syrup


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> Later this afternoon I am heading into Canterbury to my friend's hen do.  We are starting at 4pm with a cocktail masterclass, followed by a 3 course meal then back to my friend's for drinks (probably lots of them).  I expect it will get a bit messy


Good luck!


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 4/8
_Away in France (now in Nice), quantities are estimated_
_
FBG (6am) 4.0 (surprising, and pleasing after poor diet yesterday)_
……………………………….6 mile walk
_Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom)_

Breakfast (8am): Ham, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, wholemeal) /
Nectarine, cherries, yoghurt, walnuts {343 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}

…………………………...30 minute swim
Snack (11am): Ice cream (fig), sorbet (orange), est 25g of each {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_I will attempt to sample all 94 of the available flavours available from
Fennochios, also tried coconut and dark choc which the wife was eating._

Lunch (12pm): Prawn & avocado salad {218 Cal / 4.0g Carbs}
Strawberries, peach, yoghurt {91 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}

…………………………...2 mile stroll
Dinner (7pm): Roast chicken, fennel salad {338 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}
………………………….1 hour stroll
Ice cream (maron _[chestnut]_)_ /_ sorbet (blackcurrant) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_Also sampled thyme ice cream & strawberry sorbet (8 flavours so far)_

Wine: Petit Chablis (2 x 3oz) {145 Cal / 4.6g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1326
Carbs 114.9g
Protein 89.5g
Fat 37.0g (Sat Fat 9.9g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_


----------



## scousebird

Morning all

I am alive and well and have survived the hen do. A shot of tequila rose, 4 cocktails, a couple of G&Ts, lots of prosecco, a glass of red wine, a couple of guzzled drinks playing alcohol pong. Chorizo in red wine, Latin chicken & churros at the restaurant, then cheese and a couple of slices of pizza at the hen's. I shouldn't have ate the pizza as after not getting home until 1.30am I was awake at 4.30am with terrible indigestion. No hangover though 

Have been for a walk to help get rid of the indigestion which worked.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. Cheese, apple and a Coke Zero.
S. Iced lolly. 
D. Prawns, little gem lettuce, coleslaw, rocket, salad cream and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day


----------



## scousebird

Today
Water
Tea
B: Fried egg on 2 Kingsmill seeded bread, tea
Flat white
L: Chicken salad from Tesco
Iced coffee
T: Tuna Napolitana, tea


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 5/8
_Away in France (now in Nice), quantities are estimated

FBG (6am) Not measured today_
……………………………….6 mile walk
_Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom),
this is the only time of day where it is cool enough to exercise._

Breakfast (8am): Watermelon {30 Cal / 7.2g Carbs}
Salami, scrambled eggs, ceps, tomatoes, figs / Juice from one orange /
Raspberries, yoghurt, walnuts {403 Cal / 24.5g Carbs}

…………………………...2 hours in the sea
Snack (11am): Ice cream (chocolate orange), sorbet (mandarin), est 25g of each {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_I will attempt to sample all 94 of the available flavours available from
Fennochios, also tried a) pistachio & b) kinder bar which the wife & son were eating._

Lunch (12pm): Chicken & avocado salad, new potatoes, baguette
_dressing made from pesto, sheep's yoghurt & lemon _{329 Cal / 8.9g Carbs}
Nectarine {37 Cal / 7.5g Carbs}

………………………….1 hour stroll
3pm: Ice cream (chocolate & chilli)_ /_ sorbet (lime) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_Also sampled milk chocolate (15 flavours so far - 8 eaten / 7 tasted)_

4 pm: Wine: Petit Chablis (3oz) {73 Cal / 2.3g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Salmon, sweet potato wedges, green beans {473 Cal / 40.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries {35 Cal / 5.7g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1586
Carbs 130.6g
Protein 93.6g
Fat 61.3g (Sat Fat 15.4g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_


----------



## Ljc

B. Was hungry so 3 wholemeal toasts 2 had some peanut butter on and a large coffee.
L. Sparkling water. 
S. Orange lolly 
D. Chicken , a small amount of stuffing, little  gem lettuce, coleslaw, Rocket, salad cream and a Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Katieb

scousebird said:


> Morning all
> 
> I am alive and well and have survived the hen do. A shot of tequila rose, 4 cocktails, a couple of G&Ts, lots of prosecco, a glass of red wine, a couple of guzzled drinks playing alcohol pong. Chorizo in red wine, Latin chicken & churros at the restaurant, then cheese and a couple of slices of pizza at the hen's. I shouldn't have ate the pizza as after not getting home until 1.30am I was awake at 4.30am with terrible indigestion. No hangover though
> 
> Have been for a walk to help get rid of the indigestion which worked.



Ha ha sounds splendid! I’d probably have had the indigestion too! Sounds like a great celebration! Katie


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 6/8
_Away in France (now in Nice), quantities are estimated

FBG (6am) 4.2_
Snack (6am) Banana {62 Cal / 14.2d Carbs}
……………………………….6 mile walk
_Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom),
this is the only time of day where it is cool enough to exercise._

Breakfast (8am): Salami, girolles, tomatoes, figs, goats cheese {279 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}
Crepe, raspberries, strawberries, yoghurt {152 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}

…………………………...2 hours in the sea
Snack (11am): Ice cream (chocolate & chilli), sorbet (lime), est 25g of each {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_I will attempt to sample all 94 of the available flavours available from Fennochios_

Lunch (12pm): Salmon & avocado salad, new potatoes,
_dressing made from pesto, sheep's yoghurt & lemon _{360 Cal / 19.0g Carbs}
Blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {133 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

………………………….1 hour stroll
4pm: Ice cream (pear)_ /_ sorbet (blackberry) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_(19 flavours so far - 12 eaten / 7 tasted)

BG (6pm) 5.0_
Dinner (7pm):_ At a restaurant, quantities estimated_
Fried duck liver, pineapple jam, melba toast {203 Cal / 25.7g Carbs}
Cod loin, sweet potato puree, courgette ribbons {193 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}
Lemon tart {143 Cal / 19.6g Carbs}
Sancerre (2 x 4oz) {190 Cal / 4.8g Carbs}
Kaluha (1.5oz) {86 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1983
Carbs 196.6g
Protein 102.1g
Fat 60.5g (Sat Fat 18.7g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out - Bacon, sausage, egg, beans, tinned tomato, granary toast, tea.
Tea
L: Tuna & sweetcorn butty on wholemeal, grapes, Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Pesto chicken (pistachio pesto - delish) & wholemeal pasta.
Iced coffee (Alan has grown a liking for iced coffee so we are having one nearly every day )
Water 
2 squares of Tesco 85% chocolate.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
L. Sparkling water.
S. a fruit pastille  lolly 
D beef, lettuce, rocket, coleslaw , salad cream and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Sardines in tomato sauce on 2 wholemeal toast, Greek yogurt, milk.
Tea
L: Egg butty on wholemeal, grapes, Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Slow cooked gammon, sweet potato chips, peas, shandy.
Iced coffee
Water.


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: One pce wholemeal toast+spinach+smoked salmon. Coffee.
L: Baked salmon with light soy&honey glaze, quinoa, cucumber, arugula. Coffee.
T: Roast chicken with lemon&herbs, roast cauliflower/broccoli/carrots/potato. 2xScotch.

Snacks: Some hazelnuts.

That's the best I've eaten in quite a long time. Cal ~1,800, protein ~170g, fat ~60g, carb  ~140g => pretty much on my targets. Kept my BG avg at around 6.5 for the day. Tummy happy.


----------



## Ljc

I fell off the wagon good and proper.
B. My usual.
S. A fruit pastille lolly.
L. 8 cherries, 6 large strawberries and sparkling water. 
D. Jacket potato with cheese, beans and a Coke Zero.
Sadly it gets worse.
Before bed snack. I  was 4.1  a couple of gingernuts etc would have done the trick but no I had to go and h@ve a great big slice of cheese and onion quiche, it was bootiful. 
Water throughout the day. 
I must pull my socks up and get back up on that waggon today


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 7/8
_Away in France (now in Nice), quantities are estimated

FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
……………………………….6 mile walk
_Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom),
this is the only time of day where it is cool enough to exercise._

Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, girolles, tomatoes, figs, Bayonne ham /
Baguette, cherry jam {232 Cal / 21.5g Carbs}
_Just picking at bits and pieces, hot already_

…………………………...2 hours in the sea
Snack (11am): Ice cream (walnut), sorbet (green apple), est 25g of each {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_I will attempt to sample all 94 of the available flavours available from Fennochios_

Lunch (12pm): Tuna steak, salad Nicoise, new potatoes, baguette
_dressing made from pesto, sheep's yoghurt & lemon _{266 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}
Amandine framboise (half) {235 Cal / 36.6g Carbs}

………………………….2 hours in the sea
5pm: Ice cream (Pina colada)_ /_ sorbet (pineapple) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_Also sampled lavender & rose (25 flavours so far - 16 eaten / 9 tasted)_

Dinner (9pm): Selection of Provencal cheese (Brebiquet / Echauguette / Bleu de Chevre), 
baguette, olives {503 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
St.Emilion (2 x 4oz) {200 Cal / 6.1g Carbs}
Blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {143 Cal / 5.9g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1826
Carbs 145.5g
Protein 102.7g
Fat 70.3g (Sat Fat 32.1g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 8/8
_Away in France (now in Nice), quantities are estimated

FBG (6am) 4.3_
Snack (6am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………….6 mile walk
_Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom),
this is the only time of day where it is cool enough to exercise._

Breakfast (8am): Crepes, raspberries, strawberries, figs, yoghurt {224 Cal / 31.2g Carbs}

…………………………...2 hours in the sea

Lunch (12pm):Bayonne ham, mozzarella, avocado {234 Cal / 4.5g Carbs}
Salmon, sweet potato, green beans {341 Cal /19.3g Carbs}
Mirabelles, yoghurt {96 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

3pm: Ice cream (Gingerbread)_ /_ sorbet (rhubarb) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm):_ At a restaurant, quantities are estimated_
Olives / Périgord salad (smoked duck, quail eggs, goats cheese,
rocket, tomatoes, hazelnuts} {254 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
Bouillabaisse, rouille, baguette {439 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}
Sancerre (2 x 4oz) {190 Cal / 4.8g Carbs}
……………………………………1 hour stroll

Ice ream (chocolate ginger) / sorbet (passion fruit) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
_Also tasted a) cinnamon & b) rum & raisin
Over the last week I have eaten 20 flavours (10 ice cream & 10 sorbet)
and sampled further 11 flavours being eaten by others _

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 2019
Carbs 147.2g
Protein 140.3g
Fat 70.2g (Sat Fat 21.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Peach, ham & mushroom omelette, milk
Tea
L: Corned beef & pickle butty on wholemeal, 3 tiny melon slices, Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Chili made with turkey mince & basmati rice, glass of red.
G&T


----------



## daducky88

CathyB said:


> Breakfast = regular Saturday fry up with my daughter, I take my slice of Burgen with me to have as my toast
> Dinner, stir fry veg with Jamaican jerk pork sausages from Aldi, really low carb/sugar
> Snack for later will be Greek yoghurt with a little sugar free caramel syrup



All sounds nice.  Mmm. I think i might try those sausages


----------



## daducky88

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea
> B: Sardines in tomato sauce on 2 wholemeal toast, Greek yogurt, milk.
> Tea
> L: Egg butty on wholemeal, grapes, Mullerlight yogurt.
> Tea
> T: Slow cooked gammon, sweet potato chips, peas, shandy.
> Iced coffee
> Water.




Was the shandy bitter or lager Topdeck like on school trips? ;-).  I used to savour that can aaaall day.


----------



## daducky88

Midnightrider said:


> Wednesday 8/8
> _Away in France (now in Nice), quantities are estimated
> 
> FBG (6am) 4.3_
> Snack (6am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
> ……………………………….6 mile walk
> _Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom),
> this is the only time of day where it is cool enough to exercise._
> 
> Breakfast (8am): Crepes, raspberries, strawberries, figs, yoghurt {224 Cal / 31.2g Carbs}
> 
> …………………………...2 hours in the sea
> 
> Lunch (12pm):Bayonne ham, mozzarella, avocado {234 Cal / 4.5g Carbs}
> Salmon, sweet potato, green beans {341 Cal /19.3g Carbs}
> Mirabelles, yoghurt {96 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}
> 
> 3pm: Ice cream (Gingerbread)_ /_ sorbet (rhubarb) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
> 
> Dinner (7pm):_ At a restaurant, quantities are estimated_
> Olives / Périgord salad (smoked duck, quail eggs, goats cheese,
> rocket, tomatoes, hazelnuts} {254 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
> Bouillabaisse, rouille, baguette {439 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}
> Sancerre (2 x 4oz) {190 Cal / 4.8g Carbs}
> ……………………………………1 hour stroll
> 
> Ice ream (chocolate ginger) / sorbet (passion fruit) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
> _Also tasted a) cinnamon & b) rum & raisin
> Over the last week I have eaten 20 flavours (10 ice cream & 10 sorbet)
> and sampled further 11 flavours being eaten by others _
> 
> 5 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 2019
> Carbs 147.2g
> Protein 140.3g
> Fat 70.2g (Sat Fat 21.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)
> 
> _Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
> It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_


Are you making all those lovely meals.  Sounds wonderful.  I,ll get me cost ha ha.


----------



## scousebird

daducky88 said:


> Was the shandy bitter or lager Topdeck like on school trips? ;-).  I used to savour that can aaaall day.


It was Kronenbourg 1664, we made 3 shandies from one can


----------



## daducky88

Weds 9/8

535am 8.5mM
Breakfast bacon and egg with buttered toast, 40g cho
Snack bag of ready salted 16g cho
Lunch cheese sandwich 40g cho
Dinner Kung po chicken & basmati & a beer
55g Cho
2 inch wide segment of watermelon, 20g cho
10pm 7.7mM

Total Cho 171g
Humalog 46U

Thu 9th Aug
515a.m.  4.3 mM. 15g Cho coke (flat :-(, bottle by bed, going down more slowly  )


----------



## daducky88

scousebird said:


> It was Kronenbourg 1664, we made 3 shandies from one can




Aaaaaah, Krrrronenburrrrrr
Just practising my gallic pro-nun-ci-ation
- remember the ad years ago with an Antoine de Caune(Eurotrash?)-esque presenter?

I like it them with Holsten or Banks


----------



## daducky88

DIY Hypostop
I can't stand the taste of the real Hypostop and fight the use of it when hypo.

And if you find coke prevents to you getting back to sleep, here's a method to restore lower sugar lemonades to full sugar.

The label on the back will say

x grammes/100mls

In the old days a palatableand effective level of glucose was 10g/100ml.

So 10-x= the amount per 100ml to be added back to make an effective hypo stop.
However as children will recall sugar granules added to fizzy drinks, foam.  So make a 50% solution of glucose.  You will need:

10-x
where X is the amount of glucose listed per 100g on the label if the fizzy drink bottle

Multiply this amount by 40 to give you the volume of 50% sugar solution to be be added to the bottle, after having removed that amount of lemonade from the bottle.

In short, add:
40 x (10- x)mls of 50% sugar solution.

Eg
A bottle of s,market lemonade has 2.6g/100ml on the label.

So
40x(10-2.6)= 296 mls of 50% glucose solution.
Ie in a jug mix 150g granulated sugar, with 150mls boiled water. Stir.  Put a plate on top, leave to cool.  Drink 300ml of the weak fizzy drink.  Add the 300mls 50% sugar solution.


The amounts and volumes will of depend on the concentration of sugar/100ml on the label.

PS rip the label off the lemonade bottle and on a square of paper, write
Sugar 10g/ml.  Sellotape to your bottle.

This stops people fighting the bottle off you as with the original label, they,d think it's low sugar.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
No lollies 
L sparkling water 
D. Hangs head in shame here , faggots 3 of the lovely beauties , peas pud and a Coke Zero , on the upside I got the insulin dose right 
Bedtime. 2 gingernuts to boost my levels (and two more to keep them there, we’ll thats my excuse anyway) 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Brando77

Midnightrider said:


> Monday 6/8
> _Away in France (now in Nice), quantities are estimated
> 
> FBG (6am) 4.2_
> Snack (6am) Banana {62 Cal / 14.2d Carbs}
> ……………………………….6 mile walk
> _Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom),
> this is the only time of day where it is cool enough to exercise._
> 
> Breakfast (8am): Salami, girolles, tomatoes, figs, goats cheese {279 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}
> Crepe, raspberries, strawberries, yoghurt {152 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}
> 
> …………………………...2 hours in the sea
> Snack (11am): Ice cream (chocolate & chilli), sorbet (lime), est 25g of each {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
> _I will attempt to sample all 94 of the available flavours available from Fennochios_
> 
> Lunch (12pm): Salmon & avocado salad, new potatoes,
> _dressing made from pesto, sheep's yoghurt & lemon _{360 Cal / 19.0g Carbs}
> Blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {133 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
> 
> ………………………….1 hour stroll
> 4pm: Ice cream (pear)_ /_ sorbet (blackberry) {82 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
> _(19 flavours so far - 12 eaten / 7 tasted)
> 
> BG (6pm) 5.0_
> Dinner (7pm):_ At a restaurant, quantities estimated_
> Fried duck liver, pineapple jam, melba toast {203 Cal / 25.7g Carbs}
> Cod loin, sweet potato puree, courgette ribbons {193 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}
> Lemon tart {143 Cal / 19.6g Carbs}
> Sancerre (2 x 4oz) {190 Cal / 4.8g Carbs}
> Kaluha (1.5oz) {86 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}
> 
> 5 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1983
> Carbs 196.6g
> Protein 102.1g
> Fat 60.5g (Sat Fat 18.7g / Trans fat 0.8g)
> 
> _Now in Nice, in an apartment in the old town, will be doing a lot of my own cooking.
> It is too hot to eat much but will probably eat my own weight in ice cream!_



Ugh, I spend time in Provence....very hard place NOT to eat, the smells of cooking everywhere, that food sounds too good *drool*


----------



## Slimboy7509

Good idea to vary the diet so that it doesn't get boring. I had:

Breakfast 
Porridge with fresh berries. 1 cup of coffee with skimmed milk

Lunch
A ham salad sandwich on wholegrain bread and a banana.

Dinner -  Breast of chicken, Brocoli and mixed veg.

Mark


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 9/8
_FBG (5am) Not measured today_
Snack (5am): Nectarine {35 Cal / 7.1g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
_Along the Promenade des Anglais (Le Prom),
Shorter walk today as we have a plane to catch._

Breakfast (7am): Mirabelles, yoghurt, walnuts {140 Cal / 8.5g Carbs}

_Airport & plane, so limited choice of mostly rubbish_
Porridge with golden syrup {184 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
Carrot cake {151 Cal / 16.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Toast (2 slices, seeded) {162 Cal / 18.1g Carbs}
_Back home so any issues now are my own fault_

Dinner (6pm): Pea & mint soup {88 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}
Cheese & bacon quiche, fries, salad {417 Cal / 39.5g Carbs}
Tiramisu {166 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1407
Carbs 154.4g
Protein 42.7g
Fat 63.8g (Sat Fat 22.0g / Trans fat 0.8g)


----------



## Midnightrider

daducky88 said:


> Are you making all those lovely meals.  Sounds wonderful.  I,ll get me cost ha ha.


Most food is cooked from scratch, though we do eat out a wee bit more on holiday. I do try to say when food is eaten out.
I'm happy to pass on any recipes.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 10/8
_Back home and in the routine again_
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), 
summer fruits (frozen), walnuts {285 Cal / 33.1g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {297 Cal / 32.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {75 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth _[made with leftover veg frozen before
going on holiday]_ {83 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {253 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
Plums, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {150 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

……………………………….4 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (7pm): Roast chicken, roast potatoes (3 small), squash,
swede, green beans, peas {459 Cal / 40.9g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, almonds {128 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1787
Carbs 169.0g
Protein 107.6g
Fat 64.3g (Sat Fat 11.1g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask._


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 11/8
_Back home and in the routine again_
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), 
raspberries, blueberries, pecans {299 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, ham,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {279 Cal / 24.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {75 Cal / 14.3g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, hummus {291 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {143 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Trout fillet, celeriac puree, sweet potato wedges,
green beans, sweetcorn {360 Cal / 31.5g Carbs}
Warm greengage & blackberry compote, vanilla ice cream,
pistachios {163 Cal / 20.4g Carbs}
………………………………..3 mile walk

Snack (9pm): Toast (on slice, seeded), almond milk {118 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1785
Carbs 167.0g
Protein 103.1g
Fat 65.8g (Sat Fat 11.8g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask._


----------



## Slimboy7509

Hi, 
I have started working out at the gym each morning and am looking to take a diet whey shake for breakfast and lunch and then have a well balanced meal in the evening after work. Can you anyone let me know if this is ok to take with T2. The shake has low carb, salt and sugar. Thanks,


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 12/8
_FBG (6.30am) 4.0_
Snack (6.30am): Banana {73 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (9am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, poached duck egg yolk, 
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {313 Cal / 18.5g Carbs}

_Stuck in the car for 2 hours_
Lunch (2pm): Pizza, fries
_buffet lunch at a Christening_ {514 Cal / 63.4g Carbs}
Sponge cake / Champagne (2oz, for toast) {221 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}
_2 hours in the car again!_

BG (7pm) 4.7
Dinner (7pm): Vegetable broth {74 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
Chicken salad, hummus {244 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {157 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {114 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1743
Carbs 184.5g
Protein 70.9g
Fat 66.1g (Sat Fat 15.7g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 13/8
_FBG (.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plums, raspberries, pecans {295 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (9am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, ham, 
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {263 Cal / 22.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Out in town_
Breton galette, smoked salmon, cream cheese & lemon {142 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
(2pm) _Back home for rest of lunch_
Vegetable broth {69 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
Greengage, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {142 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

BG (6pm) 4.1
Dinner (6pm): Melon, Serano ham {79 Cal / 5.5g Carbs}
Spaghetti, turkey meatballs, ragu, Parmesan {559 Cal / 43.6g Carbs}
…………………………...3 mile walk
Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {139 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1744
Carbs 164.7g
Protein 99.7g
Fat 68.0g (Sat Fat 14.5g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask._


----------



## Brando77

Midnightrider said:


> Monday 13/8
> _FBG (.30am) Not measured today_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
> plums, raspberries, pecans {295 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
> ……………………………….2 mile walk
> ……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast (9am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, ham,
> mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {263 Cal / 22.3g Carbs}
> 
> Lunch (12pm):_ Out in town_
> Breton galette, smoked salmon, cream cheese & lemon {142 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
> (2pm) _Back home for rest of lunch_
> Vegetable broth {69 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
> Greengage, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {142 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}
> 
> BG (6pm) 4.1
> Dinner (6pm): Melon, Serano ham {79 Cal / 5.5g Carbs}
> Spaghetti, turkey meatballs, ragu, Parmesan {559 Cal / 43.6g Carbs}
> …………………………...3 mile walk
> Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {139 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1744
> Carbs 164.7g
> Protein 99.7g
> Fat 68.0g (Sat Fat 14.5g / Trans fat 0.3g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask._


*Drooooool*


----------



## Brando77

My Mum made me Shepherds Pie with sweet potato (yep, mummy cares about me and my health, who da thunk it  ) Delish, she used to make it with white mash before for me. The only difference is I didn't drown it in gravy....ugh....sweet pots don't go with that, I've checked *hoik*


----------



## Ruby/London

Pret veggie brioche with half a bun - 10 carbs
Veggie goulash with caluli rice and parkora
Smoked salmond and cream cheese on sourdough carcker - snack
Nuts and rasons.
Stayed in target all day - work up with fasting bg of 7.7 - raisins - meh...


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. Cheese, 8 strawberries , 6 cherries and sparkling water. 
D. 4 small new potatoes, chicken breast , peas and a Coke Zero 
S. A small pack of pork scrapings 
S. A bag of Wotsits. 
Water throughout the day


----------



## CathyB

Breakfast = bacon, scrambled egg, mushrooms grilled tomato 
Snack = small apple
Dinner = stir fry pork & mushrooms in a creamy mustard sauce on a bed of roasted peppers, onion & courgette

Sugar free jelly for later


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 protein weetabix, 2 boiled eggs, milk
Tea
L: Ham, cherry tomatoes, peach, Mullerlight yogurt
Tea
2 Satsumas
T: Bacon & cheese omelette, coke zero.
Red bush tea


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 14/8
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plums, raspberries, pecans {292 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), ham, garlic mushrooms, 
tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {173 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {72 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}
_…………………………..._14 mile walk (fell walking)
Lunch (12pm): _Picnic lunch, during walk_
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {335 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}
Peach, blackcurrants, yoghurt, walnuts {143 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm)_ In pub after walk_
Beer (half pint)/ Rhubarb crumble & custard_ (couldn't resist)_
{268 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Game stew_ (slow cooker whilst out)_
celeriac mash, butternut squash, green beans {404 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}
Cherries, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {144 Cal / 17.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1886
Carbs 171.2g
Protein 106.5g
Fat 67.2g (Sat Fat 12.2g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask._


----------



## Midnightrider

Brando77 said:


> My Mum made me Shepherds Pie with sweet potato (yep, mummy cares about me and my health, who da thunk it  ) Delish, she used to make it with white mash before for me. The only difference is I didn't drown it in gravy....ugh....sweet pots don't go with that, I've checked *hoik*


Squash is a good topping too, or my favourite one mashed celeriac.


----------



## Carolg

Made creamy broccoli and Stilton soup last night. Mmm yummy


----------



## grainger

I’m back...

Yesterday:

B- coffee
L- salmon pate on krisprolls (x4) with a rocket, cucumber, tomato salad, mozerella balls and some coleslaw. Chocolate mousse.
D- pork fillet with a cheese & thyme crust and salad. Some dark salted caramel chocolate.


----------



## Eddy Edson

I had a poxy cafe day.  

B'fast in a poxy cafe where the smoked salmon was *old* errrchh.  Lunch in another poxy cafe where they put *sugar* in the poxy vinaigrette salad dressing.


----------



## CathyB

Breakfast = Burgen toast
Lunch = high meat sausage sandwich on Burgen 
Dinner = chilli with a dollop of guacamole 
Plan to have some Greek yoghurt later


----------



## Ruby/London

Late breakfast: greek yoghurt/berries
Lunch: Chicken salad and half a piece of carrot cake
Afterwork Crabbies with share of sweet potato fries
Dinner: Homemade minestrone soup, ham salad sandwhich on 2 slices of burgen.


----------



## scousebird

grainger said:


> I’m back...


Welcome back


----------



## scousebird

Today
I actually counted the carbs today 
Tea
B: Raspberries & Greek yogurt, 2 poached eggs, 2 grilled mushrooms, 1 grilled tomato, 2 grilled bacon, 1/2 avo. Total 12.6g carb
Tea
L: Ploughmans (from blood sugar diet), melon, Mullerlight yogurt. Total 33.4g carb
Tea
Tea
T: Slow cooker roast chicken, Tesco cauliflower buffalo bites, corn on the cob. Total 29.1g carb
Iced coffee - milk for this and in my tea during the day 9.6g carb.
Glass of red - 2g carb
So I've had 86.7g carb today.


----------



## grainger

Today:

Pre gym (6am) - protein bar
Post gym breakfast (7.30am) - 100g Greek yoghurt
Snack - half a slice of banana bread
L -2x wholemeal toast with smoked salmon pate. Chocolate mousse. 
D- meatballs & wholemeal pasta. Few pieces of 85% dark chocolate.


----------



## Ljc

Brunch. My usual brekkie.
D. Roast beef, peas frozen mash and a Coke Zero. The mash wasn’t arf bad.
Water throughout the day.
Edit
A necessary late night bag of Wotsits.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 15/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, blueberries, pecans {283 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel /
Tangerine_ [prevents kipper burp]_ {230 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}

………………………………..2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Game stew_ (leftovers) _celeriac mash, butternut squash, 
green beans, peas, baguette (2 pieces) {487 Cal / 50.1g Carbs}
Plum, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {123 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear {46 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Salmon, sweet potato wedges, salad {363 Cal / 24.2g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, macadamias {131 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), hazelnut milk {144 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1867
Carbs 182.3g
Protein 129.9g
Fat 55.8g (Sat Fat 9.9g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Sally W

Midnightrider said:


> Tuesday 14/8
> _FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
> plums, raspberries, pecans {292 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}
> ……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), ham, garlic mushrooms,
> tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {173 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (9am): Banana {72 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}
> _…………………………..._14 mile walk (fell walking)
> Lunch (12pm): _Picnic lunch, during walk_
> Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {335 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}
> Peach, blackcurrants, yoghurt, walnuts {143 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (3pm)_ In pub after walk_
> Beer (half pint)/ Rhubarb crumble & custard_ (couldn't resist)_
> {268 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}
> 
> Dinner (6pm): Game stew_ (slow cooker whilst out)_
> celeriac mash, butternut squash, green beans {404 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}
> Cherries, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {144 Cal / 17.6g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1886
> Carbs 171.2g
> Protein 106.5g
> Fat 67.2g (Sat Fat 12.2g / Trans fat 0.3g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask._


Does Game stew include rabbit? If not, may I have recipe please?


----------



## Ruby/London

May I just have midnightrider as my personal chef, please?


----------



## Sally W

Ruby/London said:


> May I just have midnightrider as my personal chef, please?


Actually that’d be easier Ruby!


----------



## Midnightrider

Sally W said:


> Does Game stew include rabbit? If not, may I have recipe please?


Hi Sally, this includes whatever I have at the time, usually rabbit being included but certainly not necessary if you prefer not. I will just check a couple of things then post the recipe.


----------



## Sally W

Midnightrider said:


> Hi Sally, this includes whatever I have at the time, usually rabbit being included but certainly not necessary if you prefer not. I will just check a couple of things then post the recipe.


When you have a moment please that would be great. Thank you!


----------



## Midnightrider

Sally W said:


> Does Game stew include rabbit? If not, may I have recipe please?


Game stew
_Quantities are what I used last time but can be altered depending on what you have (or what you prefer).
Game is not always easy to get but I use wildmeat.co.uk who are excellent. It is a little pricey but is very rich so I find that I am happy
with quite small portions. It is also extremely low fat if that is something important to you._

Venison 155g
Pheasant breast 138g
Rabbit (diced) 147g - _If you prefer, finely diced chicken, or even better turkey, can be used_
Wood pigeon 122g
Duck breast 72g (offcuts)
Shallots 62g
Fennel 55g (optional)
Garlic 33g
Chestnut mushrooms 150g
Red wine 250ml 
Beef stock 1200ml (_Game stock is better, but I didn't have any this time, chicken is also fine for a lighter stew)._
Cornflour 30g_ to thicken stock_
Parsley, thyme_ (a handful of each from the garden, dried is fine though)
_
1. Finely dice onion, garlic and fennel and brown in a little oil_ (I use rapeseed, but anything you have is fine)._ Transfer to slow cooker.
2. Dice game if necessary, brown with mushrooms and add to slow cooker.
3. Deglaze the pan with red wine, then transfer to slow cooker
4. Heat and thicken stock with cornflour if desired (mix flour with a little water and whisk into hot stock). Transfer to slow cooker.
5. Add the herbs
6. Cook on high (2 to 3 hours), medium (4 to 5 hours) or low (7 to 12 hours).
7. Enjoy the day, make veg when you get home. Or forget the veg and have a chunk of baguette if you can take the carbs.

Ingredients change with the seasons, depending on availability.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Where are @Lanny, @Kaylz & @Vince_UK these days?  Hope you are all well.


Hi  thanks for your concern, I'm fine thanks just been taking time away from the forum and not being so obsessed with my diabetes, has done me the world of good not being on here permanently  xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Hi  thanks for your concern, I'm fine thanks just been taking time away from the forum and not being so obsessed with my diabetes, has done me the world of good not being on here permanently  xx


Good for you


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> Good for you


started my new hobby of mixing e liquid last week too, currently have 17 10ml samples steeping for another couple of weeks before they can be tried so that's been keeping me busy too with the measuring of liquids with syringes and then washing them all the time haha x


----------



## Ljc

Midnightrider said:


> Game stew
> _Quantities are what I used last time but can be altered depending on what you have (or what you prefer).
> Game is not always easy to get but I use wildmeat.co.uk who are excellent. It is a little pricey but is very rich so I find that I am happy
> with quite small portions. It is also extremely low fat if that is something important to you._
> 
> Venison 155g
> Pheasant breast 138g
> Rabbit (diced) 147g - _If you prefer, finely diced chicken, or even better turkey, can be used_
> Wood pigeon 122g
> Duck breast 72g (offcuts)
> Shallots 62g
> Fennel 55g (optional)
> Garlic 33g
> Chestnut mushrooms 150g
> Red wine 250ml
> Beef stock 1200ml (_Game stock is better, but I didn't have any this time, chicken is also fine for a lighter stew)._
> Cornflour 30g_ to thicken stock_
> Parsley, thyme_ (a handful of each from the garden, dried is fine though)
> _
> 1. Finely dice onion, garlic and fennel and brown in a little oil_ (I use rapeseed, but anything you have is fine)._ Transfer to slow cooker.
> 2. Dice game if necessary, brown with mushrooms and add to slow cooker.
> 3. Deglaze the pan with red wine, then transfer to slow cooker
> 4. Heat and thicken stock with cornflour if desired (mix flour with a little water and whisk into hot stock). Transfer to slow cooker.
> 5. Add the herbs
> 6. Cook on high (2 to 3 hours), medium (4 to 5 hours) or low (7 to 12 hours).
> 7. Enjoy the day, make veg when you get home. Or forget the veg and have a chunk of baguette if you can take the carbs.
> 
> Ingredients change with the seasons, depending on availability.


I am positively drooling.
If you let me know when your making some more I’ll be there lik a shot


----------



## Midnightrider

Ljc said:


> I am positively drooling.
> If you let me know when your making some more I’ll be there lik a shot


Thanks, but please don't mention the word shot! I nearly chipped a tooth on a pellet yesterday.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 16/8
_FBG (6.30am) 4.0
Today is a rest day, no exercise at all - I always fin this tough_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {293 Cal / 22.9g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {89 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {303 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Greengages, raspberries, yoghurt, walnuts {148 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Lamb fillet, potato dauphinoise _[small portion]_, carrots, swede,
peas, sweetcorn / Malbec (4oz) {561 Cal / 28.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {142 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded) {106 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1766
Carbs 135.5g
Protein 102.8g
Fat 68.5g (Sat Fat 15.4g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## grainger

yesterday, I’m blaming the rain:

B- Greek yoghurt, protein bar & bowl of rice crispies (sooo hungry!!!)

L- king prawns, avocado & Marie Rose sauce. Hula hoops. Chocolate mousse.

S- half a cheese and ham sandwich (still soooo hungry today!)

D- chicken tikka curry with 2x slices wholemeal bread. Ice cream.

Tomorrow will be better


----------



## Sally W

Midnightrider said:


> Game stew
> _Quantities are what I used last time but can be altered depending on what you have (or what you prefer).
> Game is not always easy to get but I use wildmeat.co.uk who are excellent. It is a little pricey but is very rich so I find that I am happy
> with quite small portions. It is also extremely low fat if that is something important to you._
> 
> Venison 155g
> Pheasant breast 138g
> Rabbit (diced) 147g - _If you prefer, finely diced chicken, or even better turkey, can be used_
> Wood pigeon 122g
> Duck breast 72g (offcuts)
> Shallots 62g
> Fennel 55g (optional)
> Garlic 33g
> Chestnut mushrooms 150g
> Red wine 250ml
> Beef stock 1200ml (_Game stock is better, but I didn't have any this time, chicken is also fine for a lighter stew)._
> Cornflour 30g_ to thicken stock_
> Parsley, thyme_ (a handful of each from the garden, dried is fine though)
> _
> 1. Finely dice onion, garlic and fennel and brown in a little oil_ (I use rapeseed, but anything you have is fine)._ Transfer to slow cooker.
> 2. Dice game if necessary, brown with mushrooms and add to slow cooker.
> 3. Deglaze the pan with red wine, then transfer to slow cooker
> 4. Heat and thicken stock with cornflour if desired (mix flour with a little water and whisk into hot stock). Transfer to slow cooker.
> 5. Add the herbs
> 6. Cook on high (2 to 3 hours), medium (4 to 5 hours) or low (7 to 12 hours).
> 7. Enjoy the day, make veg when you get home. Or forget the veg and have a chunk of baguette if you can take the carbs.
> 
> Ingredients change with the seasons, depending on availability.


 thanks for posting. Sounds lovely; particularly red wine!


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: *One* piece of w'meal toast; 2 slices ham; small bowl of fruit+melon; extra large flat white. [Too carby & satfatty, but central to my cultural identity.]

L: Salmon/tuna/scallop/kingfish sashimi; kimchi; squid salad; teriyaki salmon; no sushi rice! Water.

D: Light w'meal wrap with avocado, snowpeas, olives, lemon & ev olive oil; water.

Snacks: Celery, almonds, snowpeas, mandarin, water.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Mushroom & avo omelette, tea.
I had an extremely bad back yesterday and went back to bed at 11.30am until 3pm.  Then had a ham & tomato butty on super seedy bread & a cuppa.
T: Pork steak & Mediterranean veg, coffee. 
Water


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 17/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, blackcurrants, pecans {291 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, duck egg yolk,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {267 Cal / 18.9g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
………………………………..2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {65 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}
Chicken salad, hummus {361 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}
Plum, raspberries, yoghurt, cashews {110 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Nectarine, walnuts {120 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Dinner (6pm): Breaded basa fillets, fries, baked beans {338 Cal / 33.9g Carbs}
Ice cream, summer fruits, hazelnuts {196 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1870
Carbs 166.6g
Protein 110.8g
Fat 71.7g (Sat Fat 15.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Sally W said:


> thanks for posting. Sounds lovely; particularly red wine!


Any time, my food is usually pretty simple to prepare, just relies on good ingredients.


----------



## Ljc

B. my usual
L. Sparkling water 
D. Not hungry,  Coke Zero.
S. A small bag of pork scratchings
S. An apple 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Small banana & Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs, tea
L: Ham & tomato butty on super seedy bread, Mullerlight yogurt & strawberries, coffee
T: Chinese chicken thighs, coconut basmati rice & too much red wine


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 16/8
_FBG (6.30am) 3.8_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, hazelnuts {289 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Garlic mushrooms, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, seeded), / Tangerine {170 Cal / 25.7g Carbs

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts {116 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pmChestnut & celeriac soup {83 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {269 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {119 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Melon, Serano ham {82 Cal / 6.1g Carbs}
Melanzane Parmigiana / Malbec (3oz) {369 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}
Panna cotta, raspberries, blackberries {265 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1843
Carbs 162.5g
Protein 83.7g
Fat 72.2g (Sat Fat 17.1g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. 5 buttered  Ryvita’s , some cheese, 8 strawberries, 6 cherries and a Coke Zero as out of sparkling water.  I was a tad hungry 
D. A juicy rare Sirloin steak fried , baby button mushrooms done in butter , a little oil and 4 glugs of Worcester sauce, 6 chips and a Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, 1 sausage, 2 eggs, beans, black pudding, granary toast, tea
T: We treated ourselves to a Chinese takeaway; got 2 portions of sweet & sour chicken and fried rice between 3 of us - there was far too much food & we ended up throwing loads away! 2 glasses of red wine & 2 G&Ts.


----------



## Ljc

Brunch . My usual brekkie.
Dinner. 1slice of wholemeal toast, soft roe and a Coke Zero 
S. A pack of Wotsits 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 bacon, 2 sausage, 2 eggs, beans, seedy toast, tea
T: Paella at son & DIL's with salad followed by strawberries & cream.  Red wine


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 19/8
_FBG (6.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
greengages, raspberries, walnuts {292 Cal / 36.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel /
Tangerine {299 Cal / 21.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {68 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {277 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}
Peach, cherries, yoghurt, pecans {142 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 3.8_
Dinner (6pm): Squash & chilli soup {41 Cal / 8.4g Carbs}
_(Not planned but really hungry and dinner not quite ready)_
Pheasant breast, roast potatoes, carrot & swede mash, green beans,
peas, redcurrant jelly / Viognier (4oz) {566 Cal / 49.4g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, macadamias {135 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1906
Carbs 171.1g
Protein 103.4g
Fat 68.2g (Sat Fat 11.7g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out - bacon, sausage, 2 eggs, beans, granary toast, tea
Tea
L: Ham & tomato butty on seedy bread, 2 melon slices, Activia NAS yogurt
Tea
T: Steak, mushrooms, tomatoes, a few sweet potato chips, 2 glasses of red wine.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 20/8
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, ham, 
mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {308 Cal / 27.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {64 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Melanzane Parmigiana_ [leftovers]_ {294 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {146 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

………………………………..2 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, sweet potato fries, salad {465 Cal / 25.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, cherries, yoghurt, almonds / Lebkuchen {168 Cal / 20.0g Carbs}

Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {150 Cal / 15.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1737
Carbs 147.6g
Protein 111.1g
Fat 66.8g (Sat Fat 12.6g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. 4 Ryvita’s 2 had Brussels pate, some watermelon , 6 strawberries and some sparkling water.
D. Oh dear , steak and ale  top crust pie, frozen mashed potato , minted peas , ketchup  and a Coke Zero must do better tomorrow.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Emma Lowery

B; Nothing
L; Beef salad sandwich and some mini cheddars
D; Homemade Lasagne and one chocolate truffle


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 21/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, ham, 
mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {319 Cal / 27.9g Carbs}

_Out at a café, amounts estimated_
Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup, fries {381 Cal / 42.0g Carbs}
Orange cake {156 Cal / 20.3g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Pear, walnuts {110 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}
………………………………..2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Parma ham, melon {90 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Tagliatelle Bolognaise {294 Cal / 38.6g Carbs}
Greengages, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {140 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}

Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {147 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1649
Carbs 193.2g
Protein 69.6g
Fat 57.2g (Sat Fat 11.6g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Greek yogurt, 2 boiled eggs, water
Tea
Apple 
L: Ham & tomato butty on super seedy bread, peach, Activia NAS yogurt, tea.
T: Beef sausages slow cooked in red wine sauce with butter beans, glass of red wine.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with Brussels pate and a large coffee. 
L. 2 triangles of  Watermelon , 6 cherries , 8 strawberries and sparkling water.
D. 4 lemon sole Goujons , 6 chips , a few peas , fish sauce and a Coke Zero.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Up at stupid o'clock  so tea x 2
B: Chia pudding, sardines on Tesco finest protein bread toasted, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Broccoli & stilton soup, 2 boiled eggs, raspberries & Activia NAS yogurt.
Tea
T: Minced beef & sweet potato stew with buttered cabbage, G&T.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 22/8
_FBG (6.30am) 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
nectarine, raspberries, pecans {290 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine_ [PB 23.59 min]_
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms /
Juice from half a grapefruit {110 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Breton galette, smoked salmon, cream cheese {251 Cal / 21.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12.30pm):_ Out for tapas lunch, amounts estimated_
Wood pigeon & truffle crostini, broad bean hummus, 
tuna, white bean & chilli salad {438 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}
Crème brulee {194 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}
Prosecco (2 x 4 oz.), Moscatel (2 oz.) {287 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

………………………………...3 mile walk_
BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Squash & chilli soup {66 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avo salad {230 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt {70 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1963
Carbs 153.8g
Protein 100.0g
Fat 68.6g (Sat Fat 18.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## HOBIE

Porridge, Squid for dinner & a Chicken Stir-Fry for tea.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 
L.  Nowt
D. Nowt
S. 2 slices of wholemeal bread with Brussels pate and a Coke Zerok
S.  Small triangle of watermelon, 8 strawberries and sparkling water.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Flossypops

Hi had yesterday.
All bran with semi skimmed milk
Cheese salad and then blueberries and full fat Greek yoghurt
Tesco veggie bacon with Hovis low carb bread
Two chunks of lindt 78% choc not as bitter as the 85%
However tomorrow night is Friday night  - Pizza and wine night. whoop whoop


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: 2 Tesco finest pork sausages & scrambled eggs, milk
Tea
L: BLT on oatmeal bread (bought in Spar), raspberries.
Tea
Wine
T: Pork steak with mustard cheese sauce, sweet potato slices with cream cheese paprika topping, wine.

I'm off to France again tomorrow in the motorhome, I'll be as good as I can .  Vive la France - see you when I get back


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 23/8
_FBG (6.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {273 Cal / 33.4g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel /
Tangerine {260 Cal / 20.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12.30pm): Squash & chilli soup {63 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad {254 Cal / 5.9g Carbs}
Plums, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {132 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Banana {63 Cal /14.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Sausages (2), celeriac mash, green beans, 
peas, sweetcorn {408 Cal / 38.5g Carbs}
…………………………………..3 mile walk
Baked apple, Malaga raisins, ice cream {144 Cal / 24.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1675
Carbs 174.0g
Protein 100.6g
Fat 58.4g (Sat Fat 13.4g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. Was hungry , slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. Sparkling water.
D roast chicken breast,  broccoli, frozen mashed potato and a Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 24/8
_FBG (6.30am) 4.2_
_Exercise free day today_
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, mushrooms, 
tomatoes, poached egg yolks / Juice from half a grapefruit {289 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12.30pm):_ Out for lunch, amounts estimated_
Chicken breast, brioche bun (half), fries, salad {395 Cal / 32.9g Carbs}
Warm chocolate cake, ice cream {199 Cal / 22.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew, sweet potato & chilli, 
pangrattato / Viognier (3oz) {459 Cal / 40.1g Carbs}
Summer fruits, yoghurt, walnuts {129 Cal / 8.0g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {151 Cal / 15.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1715
Carbs 155.9g
Protein 102.8g
Fat 58.5g (Sat Fat 17.7g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 25/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {277 Cal / 31.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, tomatoes,
avocado / Juice from one orange {309 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12.30pm): Squash & chilli soup {107 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}
Spanish fish stew, baguette {292 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {137 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {89 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
………………………………….4 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes,
carrots, swede, green beans, cauliflower {512 Cal / 42.2g Carbs}
Victoria plums, ice cream {141 Cal / 18.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1944
Carbs 188.6g
Protein 117.8g
Fat 66.2g (Sat Fat 13.7g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_​


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 26/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, walnuts {284 Cal / 34.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded),ham, scrambled egg,
tomatoes, mushrooms / Juice from one orange {263 Cal / 21.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12.30pm): Squash & chilli soup {58 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {309 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {129 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Choc chip cookie_ [fresh from the oven]_ {94 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Squirrel, pear & Jerusalem artichoke stew, 
celeriac mash, green beans {384 Cal / 45.6g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {139 Cal / 8.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {154 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1893
Carbs 182.2g
Protein 104.7g
Fat 71.1g (Sat Fat 13.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 27/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Pear, walnuts {113 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
……………………………….6 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), egg yolks,
tomatoes, mushrooms / Juice from one orange {357 Cal / 21.1g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}

_Visiting friends, quantities estimated. Eating what I'm given too._
Lunch (12.30pm): Fish fingers, fries, baked beans {398 Cal / 45.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Roast beef, roast potatoes, peas, carrots /
Zinfandel (2 x 4oz) {579 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}

Snack (11pm): Digestive biscuits {140 Cal / 19.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1744
Carbs 158.7g
Protein 73.7g
Fat 62.0g (Sat Fat 14.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 28/8
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0
Staying with friends, amounts estimated_
Snack (5.30am): Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, granola {102 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}

Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), bacon, eggs {299 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}
…………………………….6 mile walk_ [Cheviot hills]_
Snack (10.30am): Fruitcake {176 Cal / 26.1g Carbs}

_Staying in a spa hotel, (without the kids) for a night_
Lunch (12.30pm): Apple & celeriac soup {142 Cal / 23.3g Carbs}
Sancerre (4oz) {90 Cal / 2.4g Carbs}
Salmon, new potatoes, courgette, green beans {303 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}

…………………………..5 km on rowing machine
…………………………..30 minute swim

_BG (6pm) 3.8_
Dinner (7.30pm): Duck livers, cherries, hazelnuts, endive /
Sancerre (4oz) {232 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Fillet of beef, crispy onions, fondant potato, truffles /
Malbec (4oz) {454 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}
Cheese & crackers / Malbec (4oz) {243 Cal / 8.3g Carbs}
Petit fours & coffee {181 Cal / 19.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2272
Carbs 152.0g
Protein 119.6g
Fat 86.9g (Sat Fat 30.0g / Trans fat 1.6g)


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual
L. Sparkling water
D. Corned beef hash , broccoli and a Coke Zero 
S. A few walnuts and some sparkling water
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 29/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today
Hotel breakfast, quantities estimated_
Breakfast (8am): Figs, prunes, yoghurt, granola (1 tsp) /
Toast (one slice, wholemeal), marmalade / Kippers /
Grapefruit juice {401 Cal / 48.9g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}

_Café lunch, quantities estimated. _
Lunch (12.30pm): Tomato & basil soup, wholemeal roll {197 Cal / 24.7g Carbs}
Lemon ice cream {108 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

_Back home, my own choices now_
Dinner (6pm): Texas chilli_ [leftovers from the freezer]_,
sweet potato wedges, guacamole, corn on the cob {522 Cal / 33.4g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {140 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

Snack (11pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {137 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1625
Carbs 177.9g
Protein 93.9g
Fat 48.6g (Sat Fat 13.0g / Trans fat 0.6g)


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 30/8
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
Victoria plum, blueberries, walnuts {279 Cal / 35.9g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs,
tomatoes, mushrooms / Juice from one orange {293 Cal / 22.7g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Squash & chilli soup {55 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {261 Cal / 13.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, nectarine, yoghurt, pecans {138 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Turkey meatballs, tagliatelle, ragu, parmesan {506 Cal / 40.5g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {131 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {111 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1915
Carbs 180.6g
Protein 97.6g
Fat 79.4g (Sat Fat 17.3g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Apologies for my long break & absence from this thread after my trampolining injury on 06/07/18.

My blood sugars & insulin needs kept going up & up during the long wait for spinal xray results & physiotherapy. Also, my sleeping pattern got VERY erratic & junk food, I know I shouldn’t eat, crept in along with my increase in weight.

I didn’t want to demoralise anyone with my horrendous numbers!

I’m now doing physiotherapy, daily exercises, & things are moving in the right direction again but, the numbers are still not ideal!

31/08/18
08:53 BS 10.1. 18 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 serving of lamb casserole & bottled water. Followed by Physio exercises & a hot bath to ease sore muscles. 11:07 BS 10.3. I meant to eat this for lunch but, couldn’t resist when I woke to the lovely smell of rosemary & lamb!

Recipe for lamb casserole 8 portions
750g frozen leg of lamb joint tesco direct from the freezer
2 sticks of carrots sliced
1x650g bag frozen diced onions asda
400g closed cup mushrooms
4 large baking potatoes chopped into large 2 inch chunks (optional I made casseroles with & without potatoes: more control of carbs if I microwave baby potatoes to eat with each portion)
2 pinches frozen rosemary tesco (this made a BIG difference & not in mixed herbs)
6 lamb oxo cubes
2/3tsp mixed herbs schwartz
3 dashes of ground black pepper schwartz
Water halfway up the ingredients
Slow cooked on low in the slow cooker for 12 hours overnight.. On High is faster but, the meat is tough; Med. is better but, low & slow is best! Pulled the lamb with 2 forks & removed the bones.

13:45 BS 8.2. 10 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans heinz, 150ml pure apple juice, tesco growers harvest & a herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. 15:44 BS 10.6.

The sugar tax is REALLY starting to bite & I have to be careful about fruit juices as sweeteners are creeping in & I need to check labels! More of a problem because I’m getting more hypos now that hit faster & harder than before, with the easing of pain with physio, & often prefer the fast reliability of coke! So, I regularly have cans of coke in the house now. In comparing the sugars in fruit juice & coke; they are pretty similar. The annoying thing about fruit juice is quite a few times after checking info online before ordering there’s newer stock that’s delivered with sweeteners & lower sugar content!

20:07 BS 5.6. That’s quite a drop! 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1.5 packs 12 tempura frozen prawns tesco & half can 165ml coke. 21:59 BS 10.2.

I was a bit naughty there!

23:57 BS 9.7. Going to bed! Goodnight all!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 31/8
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
Peach, raspberries, pecans {288 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {135 Cal / 20.4g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {69 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Squash & chilli soup {51 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {261 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Victoria plum. blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {132 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Kit Kat _[dark, 2 fingers]_ {104 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.5_
Dinner (6pm): Breaded haddock, fries, peas, sweetcorn {425 Cal / 44.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {143 Cal / 17.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1697
Carbs 188.0g
Protein 83.2g
Fat 57.3g (Sat Fat 11.1g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Apologies for my long break & absence from this thread after my trampolining injury on 06/07/18.
> 
> My blood sugars & insulin needs kept going up & up during the long wait for spinal xray results & physiotherapy. Also, my sleeping pattern got VERY erratic & junk food, I know I shouldn’t eat, crept in along with my increase in weight.
> 
> I didn’t want to demoralise anyone with my horrendous numbers!
> 
> I’m now doing physiotherapy, daily exercises, & things are moving in the right direction again but, the numbers are still not ideal!
> 
> 31/08/18
> 08:53 BS 10.1. 18 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 serving of lamb casserole & bottled water. Followed by Physio exercises & a hot bath to ease sore muscles. 11:07 BS 10.3. I meant to eat this for lunch but, couldn’t resist when I woke to the lovely smell of rosemary & lamb!
> 
> Recipe for lamb casserole 8 portions
> 750g frozen leg of lamb joint tesco direct from the freezer
> 2 sticks of carrots sliced
> 1x650g bag frozen diced onions asda
> 400g closed cup mushrooms
> 4 large baking potatoes chopped into large 2 inch chunks (optional I made casseroles with & without potatoes: more control of carbs if I microwave baby potatoes to eat with each portion)
> 2 pinches frozen rosemary tesco (this made a BIG difference & not in mixed herbs)
> 6 lamb oxo cubes
> 2/3tsp mixed herbs schwartz
> 3 dashes of ground black pepper schwartz
> Water halfway up the ingredients
> Slow cooked on low in the slow cooker for 12 hours overnight.. On High is faster but, the meat is tough; Med. is better but, low & slow is best! Pulled the lamb with 2 forks & removed the bones.
> 
> 13:45 BS 8.2. 10 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans heinz, 150ml pure apple juice, tesco growers harvest & a herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. 15:44 BS 10.6.
> 
> The sugar tax is REALLY starting to bite & I have to be careful about fruit juices as sweeteners are creeping in & I need to check labels! More of a problem because I’m getting more hypos now that hit faster & harder than before, with the easing of pain with physio, & often prefer the fast reliability of coke! So, I regularly have cans of coke in the house now. In comparing the sugars in fruit juice & coke; they are pretty similar. The annoying thing about fruit juice is quite a few times after checking info online before ordering there’s newer stock that’s delivered with sweeteners & lower sugar content!
> 
> 20:07 BS 5.6. That’s quite a drop! 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1.5 packs 12 tempura frozen prawns tesco & half can 165ml coke. 21:59 BS 10.2.
> 
> I was a bit naughty there!
> 
> 23:57 BS 9.7. Going to bed! Goodnight all!


Good to have you back.


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Apologies for my long break & absence from this thread after my trampolining injury on 06/07/18.
> 
> My blood sugars & insulin needs kept going up & up during the long wait for spinal xray results & physiotherapy. Also, my sleeping pattern got VERY erratic & junk food, I know I shouldn’t eat, crept in along with my increase in weight.
> 
> I didn’t want to demoralise anyone with my horrendous numbers!
> 
> I’m now doing physiotherapy, daily exercises, & things are moving in the right direction again but, the numbers are still not ideal!
> 
> 31/08/18
> 08:53 BS 10.1. 18 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 serving of lamb casserole & bottled water. Followed by Physio exercises & a hot bath to ease sore muscles. 11:07 BS 10.3. I meant to eat this for lunch but, couldn’t resist when I woke to the lovely smell of rosemary & lamb!
> 
> Recipe for lamb casserole 8 portions
> 750g frozen leg of lamb joint tesco direct from the freezer
> 2 sticks of carrots sliced
> 1x650g bag frozen diced onions asda
> 400g closed cup mushrooms
> 4 large baking potatoes chopped into large 2 inch chunks (optional I made casseroles with & without potatoes: more control of carbs if I microwave baby potatoes to eat with each portion)
> 2 pinches frozen rosemary tesco (this made a BIG difference & not in mixed herbs)
> 6 lamb oxo cubes
> 2/3tsp mixed herbs schwartz
> 3 dashes of ground black pepper schwartz
> Water halfway up the ingredients
> Slow cooked on low in the slow cooker for 12 hours overnight.. On High is faster but, the meat is tough; Med. is better but, low & slow is best! Pulled the lamb with 2 forks & removed the bones.
> 
> 13:45 BS 8.2. 10 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans heinz, 150ml pure apple juice, tesco growers harvest & a herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. 15:44 BS 10.6.
> 
> The sugar tax is REALLY starting to bite & I have to be careful about fruit juices as sweeteners are creeping in & I need to check labels! More of a problem because I’m getting more hypos now that hit faster & harder than before, with the easing of pain with physio, & often prefer the fast reliability of coke! So, I regularly have cans of coke in the house now. In comparing the sugars in fruit juice & coke; they are pretty similar. The annoying thing about fruit juice is quite a few times after checking info online before ordering there’s newer stock that’s delivered with sweeteners & lower sugar content!
> 
> 20:07 BS 5.6. That’s quite a drop! 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1.5 packs 12 tempura frozen prawns tesco & half can 165ml coke. 21:59 BS 10.2.
> 
> I was a bit naughty there!
> 
> 23:57 BS 9.7. Going to bed! Goodnight all!


I’ve missed you. I’m glad to hear things are beginning to improve .
The Lamb casserole sounds lovely! I’m making a note of your recipe, I don5 have a slow cooker but c@n do it on a very low gas on the smallest burner.

I never thought about some fruit juices having less sugar added thanks for the heads up, I normally buy 150ml  cans of coke but do sometimes use juice .


----------



## Ljc

B 2slices if wholemeal toast with Brussels pate and @ Coke Zero.
L. Was hungry, 5 Ryvita’s 3had some Brussels pate on , a large glass of sparkling water.
D. Not hungry.
Snack. 2slices of wholemeal bread with a  scrape of peanut butter, still hungry so had another slice and a coffee.


----------



## Lanny

Just been doing some catch-up on this thread! @Midnightrider, you sure had a GREAT time sampling all the ice cream & sorbet while away in France! Drool! Thanks for the welcome back!

@Ljc, if you’re doing the lamb casserole on a gas burner, with naked flames, I would add less water, about a third of the way up the ingredients, to be on the safe side. To prevent liquid bubbling over: leaving overnight unattended! I used to have a gas cooker years ago & that’s a danger when slow cooking: gas still comes out when the flames are extinguished! An electric slow cooker is SO much easier & convenient. I got one from Amazon for less than £20! I used to use my mum’s electric ceramic slow cooker that weighed a ton! I kept using it because things were made to last, back in the day, even though it was 40+ years old. I dropped it recently & broke the heavy ceramic inner pot so, had to buy a new one: such a relief to have a MUCH lighter in weight one.

I used to get 150ml cans of coke too but, they’re more expensive & a half can of coke at 165ml is only a LITTLE more sugar: which can be helpful when my hypos hit faster & harder at the 1 hour mark rather that the 2 hour mark of before: more active insulin left to counteract! It’s the switchover from old & new stocks of fruit juices in shops that’s annoying at the moment!


----------



## Lanny

01/09/18
11:04 BS 10.0. 18 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds. Physio exercises then, Breakfast:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans, 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest & herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. Hot bath before testing 13:22 BS 11.1.

15:48 BS 8.0. 10 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2x25g bags of walkers crisps cheese & onion & roast chicken, half can of coke 165ml. I dozed off after my bath, & test, & woke up with my tummy rumbling. But, when it actually came to eating I wasn’t really hungry at all. But, I’d already injected so, 1 packet of crisps & coke to prevent a hypo. Then, forced myself to eat another packet just in case!  Maybe my tummy was reacting to the Metaformin as it still sometimes does: rumbles easy to confuse with hunger! 18:22 BS 10.5. Missed the 2 hour after mark. Lost track of time catching up on the forum. A wee bit high & maybe didn’t need the second packet of crisps or maybe no coke? It must have been higher earlier!

Prebolusing can be a bit of a double-edged sword at times! There’s definitely more control in getting the insulin there before the food but, for whatever readon, the food isn’t there or doesn’t match the insulin!

19:59 BS 8.7. 10 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 8 wasn’t quite enough, Dinner:- 2 beef grills birdseye, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn, 5g butter kerrymaid, 100g baked potato lattices asda & bottled water. 21:50 BS 9.6. At last! Below 10. I’ve been hovering close to the 10 threshold, apart from the hypos of course!

I REALLY missed it when tesco took their steam veg, among other frozen veg, off their shelves & welcomed its return after they changed manufacturers!

Going to bed soon so, I bid you all a very Goodnight!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny I agree pre bolusing can be a double edged sword, plan to have x then when it comes to it not hungry .
Or as I have sometimes done, found that I did not have the vital main ingredient needed , quite often because the other person here has gone and scoffed it


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. Sparkling water.
To my utter shame I fell really and truly off the rails
D. Crispy chicken 5 large chunks , 60g uncooked weight of rice  some sweet n sour sauce  and a Coke Zero.
at the time I didn’t realise that I had firmly joined the idiots club for other reasons as well , I’d not only miss timed my pre bolus but
.
.
.
.
Given myself too much as well.
Oh the joys of insulin


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 1/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3_
Snack (6am): Banana {69 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
……………………………...5 mile walk
Breakfast (7.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plums, raspberries, walnuts {290 Cal / 35.6g Carbs}

Snack (10.30am):_ Out shopping_
Breton galette, smoked salmon, cream cheese, lemon {251 Cal / 17.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12.30pm): Scrambled eggs, avocado, tomatoes, 
toast (one slice, seeded) {329 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}
Strawberries. blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {135 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

………………………………...2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Apple & celeriac soup {60 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}
Warm wood pigeon salad, sweet potato, candied walnuts, cherries {373 Cal / 30.7g Carbs}
Summer pudding, vanilla ice cream {273 Cal / 28.6g Carbs}
Wine: Pinotage / Syrah (6oz) {150 Cal / 4.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1952
Carbs 177.8g
Protein 74.9g
Fat 79.9g (Sat Fat 21.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

02/09/18
08:36 BS 9.8. 18 units Novorapid. Exercises Breakfast:- 1 serving chicken casserole & bottled water. Hot bath then, 10:51 BS 10.5.

Defrosted previously slowed cooked chicken casserole from the freezer overnight! Made it from chicken thighs in my mum’s old slow cooker before I dropped & broke it! Capacity was only half of my new slow cooker & couldn’t fit whole joints of meat. So, I’ll finish off the other portions, in the freezer, & make it with a whole chicken next time: “more bang for your buck” as the saying goes; buying a whole chicken from tesco is actually cheaper than buying cuts! But, here’s the recipe I used!

Recipe for chicken casserole 4/5 servings
1x500g bag frozen chicken thighs skinless & boneless tesco direct from freezer (there’s a 1kg bag of frozen thighs with skin & bone but, when bones are removed, after cooking is easier, there’s about the same amount of meat: it comes down to more flavour & more fat)
2 sticks of carrots sliced
0.5bag 325g frozen diced onions asda
2 large baking potatoes cut into 1 inch chunks (optional: more control of carbs if served with potatoes, or something else, separately)
2 chicken oxo pots with garlic & thyme (New pots are equal to 2 oxo cubes. There’s plain meat ones & with extra ingredients. The lamb with rosemary & red wine was gorgeous but, my local asda stopped stocking due to lack of demand)
2tsp mixed herbs schwartz
1 dash of ground black pepper schwartz
Water half way up the ingredients
Slowed cooked on high for 3/4 hours. Chicken thighs are much more forgiving to high & fast cooking without getting tough so, potatoes can be cut smaller.

13:07 BS 8.9. 12 units Novorapid, decided to try higher dose to bring down BS & be on the look-out for hypos, 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest, 1 bag steam veg tesco greens & corn & herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. 14:55 BS 7.1. Borderline & need close eye on! 16:09 BS 6.8. Seems ok, ish!

17:34 BS 6.3. 8 units Novorapid, trying a lower dose with lower BS, Dinner:- 1 serving lamb casserole (yesterday’s recipe) & bottled water. 19:52 BS 11.6. Sigh! Needed the higher dose after all! If BS was around 13 I would immediately add a correction dose so, will leave it. If still awake later, will test again before bed. With a lower BS I could quite easily have gone hypo if I didn’t lower the dose, as was the case last week so, I erred on the safe side!

Goodnight to all of you & sleep tight!


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 2/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (7.30am): Scrambled egg, ham, mushrooms, tomatoes,
baked beans, toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {307 Cal / 27.3g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
……………………………….12 mile hike (c. 3000ft climbing)
Lunch (12.30pm):_ Picnic during walk_
Apple & celeriac soup {83 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}
Wood pigeon salad, hummus {163 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}
Plums, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {136 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Beer {190 Cal /10.0g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Tuna steak, sautéed potatoes, green beans,
peas, sweetcorn {310 Cal / 23.6g Carbs}
Cherries, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {128 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Snack (8.30pm): Toast (one slice, white), almond milk {152 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1597
Carbs 149.9g
Protein 87.0g
Fat 45.7g (Sat Fat 9.7g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

23:43 BS 8.5. Phew! Come down nicely! Yawn! Just about to turn in! Night, night!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 
L. 4 Ryvita’s, an apple and sparkling water 
D. Not hungry 
S. A few bacon flavoured corn snacks ,  walnuts and a Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

03/09/18
09:36 BS 11.8. 20 units Novorapid. Woke up with an awful hangover headache! Rested for 25 minutes before having breakfast. Didn’t feel like cooking so, Breakfast:- 1 serving chicken casserole, heated in the microwave, & bottled water. Had another rest before testing 10:51 BS 12.1. Still have a slight headache.

Did exercises & had a hot bath.

13:07 BS 7.6. Quite a drop again! 10 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest, 1 bag steam veg birdseye sunshine mix, herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. 15:54 BS 9.4.

18:27 BS 7.8. 6 units Novorapid, cautious reduction & don’t know if BS will be high after, Dinner:- baked salmon fillet, 1 bag steam veg birdseye sunshine mix, 5g butter kerrymaid & bottled water.  20:42 BS 10.3. Only a little bit high so, maybe instinct to reduce dose was correct.

Had a headache on & off the whole day so, I’m tired now! Almost dozed off straight after dinner! Time will tell when I get up tomorrow morning! If I still wake with a hypo hangover headache I think I’ll reduce the Levemir?

Have a Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> 03/09/18
> 09:36 BS 11.8. 20 units Novorapid. Woke up with an awful hangover headache! Rested for 25 minutes before having breakfast. Didn’t feel like cooking so, Breakfast:- 1 serving chicken casserole, heated in the microwave, & bottled water. Had another rest before testing 10:51 BS 12.1. Still have a slight headache.
> 
> Did exercises & had a hot bath.
> 
> 13:07 BS 7.6. Quite a drop again! 10 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest, 1 bag steam veg birdseye sunshine mix, herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. 15:54 BS 9.4.
> 
> 18:27 BS 7.8. 6 units Novorapid, cautious reduction & don’t know if BS will be high after, Dinner:- baked salmon fillet, 1 bag steam veg birdseye sunshine mix, 5g butter kerrymaid & bottled water.  20:42 BS 10.3. Only a little bit high so, maybe instinct to reduce dose was correct.
> 
> Had a headache on & off the whole day so, I’m tired now! Almost dozed off straight after dinner! Time will tell when I get up tomorrow morning! If I still wake with a hypo hangover headache I think I’ll reduce the Levemir?
> 
> Have a Goodnight everyone!


Hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual but the coffee was made with more that a dash of cream it’s Lactofree because of the unfortunate effects lactose has on me.
L. sparkling water.
D.  A Yummy Minted lamb shank , broccoli, 4 small halves of frozen roast potatoes and a Coke Zero.
S, walnuts and far to many bacon flavoured corn snacks 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

04/09/18 A mixed day of slight miscalculations because a) there was no hangover headache & b) physio was SO much easier: a precursor to lower insulin needs I’ve noticed.

08:41 BS 9.6. 18 units Novorapid followed by exercises that barely hurt. Breakfast:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans heinz, 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest & herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. Hot bath then, 11:00 BS 10.0.

13:33 BS 7.6.  8 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, 32 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 serving chicken casserole & bottled water. 15:52 BS 13.5. Yikes! Shouldn’t have reduced the Novorapid & over 13 so, immediate correction! Was torn between 2 or 4 units: corrections before injury were always 2 but, post injury are 4. Rightly or wrongly, I went with 4 units.

Ate the last serving of chicken casserole & will make a new recipe with a whole chicken next time!

18:53 BS 4.4. Sigh! Not quite hypo & don’t feel unwell but, will need to eat an hour earlier as there’s still an hour of active insulin left! Poured half can 165ml coke & sipped while I decided what’s quick? Decided on tempura prawns that only take 15 minutes in the oven. 19:11 BS 5.6. After a few sips of coke. Phew!

19:25 6 units Novorapid, same as yesterday, Dinner:- 1 pack 8 frozen tempura prawns tesco & the rest of the half can of coke. A SLIGHT headache as I finished eating & receded quickly so, JUST managed to head off a hypo there? 21:07 BS 10.0.

Tired now & will go to bed soon! Start of a new week with app. with physiotherapist tomorrow, on Wednesdays. Hopefully after 3 weeks of daily exercises, she CAN finally lay hands on me for extra stretching I can’t do myself! Then, there’ll be a fortnight break as she takes her annual holidays. She may well also give me extra daily exercises now I’m more flexible! So  it’s a whole new week & I will be relying on my meter to tell me what insulin I need?

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. My usual but the coffee was made with more that a dash of cream it’s Lactofree because of the unfortunate effects lactose has on me.
> L. sparkling water.
> D.  A Yummy Minted lamb shank , broccoli, 4 small halves of frozen roast potatoes and a Coke Zero.
> S, walnuts and far to many bacon flavoured corn snacks
> Water throughout the day.



Oh, yum! I love lamb too! I think I’ll get a serving from the freezer to defrost in the fridge for tommorow!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, milk
Tea
L: Cheese & pickle butty on wholemeal, 2 plums, strawberries, Mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Roast chicken, 3 roasties, peas, gravy.
Squash
4 squares of 85% chocolate.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 3/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
blackberries, blueberries, pecans {290 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded),mackerel /
Tangerine {248 Cal / 20.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
………………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Squash & chilli soup {119 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {234 Cal / 5.4g Carbs}
Plum clafoutis, yoghurt, hazelnuts {231 Cal / 23.2g Carbs}

……........................................2 mile walk
Dinner (7pm): Moussaka {430 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {118 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1795
Carbs 153.1g
Protein 117.0g
Fat 67.9g (Sat Fat 13.7g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Oh, yum! I love lamb too! I think I’ll get a serving from the freezer to defrost in the fridge for tommorow!


What time shall I come round 

I hope your Physio goes well today and isn’t too painful.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual but sadly no cream for my coffee.
L . Sparkling water.
D. 2 slices of wholemeal toast topped with some luscious soft roe, washed down with a Coke Zero.
Late night S. The last of the walnuts (more coming today) and some more of those bacon flavoured corn snacks 
Note to self, must remember to eat fruit and veg 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> What time shall I come round
> 
> I hope your Physio goes well today and isn’t too painful.





Ljc said:


> What time shall I come round
> 
> I hope your Physio goes well today and isn’t too painful.



Thanks, @Ljc

You’re welcome anytime! There’s more capacity in the new slow cooker & more portions made each time! There’ll be loads & loads with a whole chicken next time!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, another case of my slow typing & someone posting while I’m still typing!

Oohh! @Ljc, those bacon flavoured corn snacks are becoming an addiction!

Being a supertaster, I find walnuts to be bitter! In case you don’t know, supertasters have more than the average tastebuds on their tongues. Certain veggies can taste bitter, fruits too tart, have you noticed that I don’t eat fruits apart from drinking fruit juices, & walnuts taste bitter to me. Love pecan nuts though & I Love danish maple pecan plaits! But, can’t go near one at the moment!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Thanks, @Ljc
> 
> You’re welcome anytime! There’s more capacity in the new slow cooker & more portions made each time! There’ll be loads & loads with a whole chicken next time!


DROOL


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> I Love danish maple pecan plaits! But, can’t go near one at the moment!


I love them too but dare not touch them ever, I wouldn’t be able to stop till I  was .... oops nearly tmi lol
Strangely I don’t need to Bolus for the bacon corn snacks , I sure don’t need the calories though .

I agree about walnuts tasting bitter, I don’t remember them tasting so bitter when I was a youngster , luckily though I’ve found Fudco extra light walnuts that are only slightly bitter to me, but I’m not a super taster. They’re not cheap though .


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 5/9
_FBG (5.30am) 3.8 
Exercise free day today_

Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, scrambled egg,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {378 Cal / 26.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Parma ham, honeydew melon {108 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}
Moussaka_ [leftovers]_ {430 Cal / 20.6g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {155 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Salmon fillet, sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn {412 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
Kiwi, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {130 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1692
Carbs 126.9g
Protein 118.4g
Fat 66.8g (Sat Fat 14.4g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

05/09/18 Another odd day all round that didn’t go the way I thought it would both BS wise & Physio wise.

07:42 BS 8.8. Yay! My lowest waking BS in some time! 18 units Novorapid & exercises that barely hurt except for one! The chin tucks were making me gag & it was a REAL struggle to do the 5 as each one made me gag harder! Was I just anxious about the upcoming Physio appointment? No, I finally connected the nausea I felt the last few days & my headache, the other day, to this exercise! I was feeling REALLY distressed & knew this MUST affect my after breakfast reading so, 08:22 BS 10.6 just before Breakfast:- 1 serving lamb casserole & a cup of twinings everyday with alpro longlife almond milk. 10:25 BS 12.2. High because I didn’t have a bath as I’m saving that for after physio!

12:09 BS 10.6. 32 units Levemir & all other meds. Had to decide if I was going to cook lunch before heading off to physio. Decided not to have lunch until after as I wasn’t hungry & wanted to check I’m not in danger of a hypo!

13:30 Physio app. Told physiotherapist my difficulty with the chin tucks, my GP telling me about the xrays showing up a rare congenital neck abnormality, in only 8% of the population, that can only be fixed by surgery! I posted about this on my return to the forum under the thread “An Update After My Break From The Forum After Injury” in the General forum. She knew from the results I picked up from the GP & gave to her at my first appointment but, couldn’t tell me without my GP speaking to me first! No need to do the chin tucks anymore because of my extreme reactions & she knew from the initial assessment that she couldn’t lay hands on me as I hurt more the longer she touched me: should get easier! I won’t be doing anymore extra exercises, just more repetitions of the same ones as my neck gets stronger & will see me for assessment only! My own body using my own strength to move myself! It’s up to me to do how many repetitions at what resistance & if anything hurts; stop: chin tucks! In a way, I’m relieved as it will help with the BS control knowing that their won’t be anymore additional pain with extra, exercises or the therapist moving & stretching me at each appointment! I wished her a happy holiday & will see her again on 24/09/18.

14:45 BS 11.6. 12 units Novorapid Lunch:- shop bought chicken & bacon sandwich on white bread & 450g veg soup mckees. Hot bath then, 17:13 BS 11.0.

19:00 BS 10.3. 6 units Novorapid Dinner:- 450g veg soup mckees. 21:09 BS 6.2.

Will be going to bed soon & try to get a goodnight’s sleep before my diabetic review at the hospital tomorrow!

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Lanny

Back from hospital review! Went very well! Wiped ou with tiredness now as couldn’t sleep, never can before reviews, until past 06:00 this morning & slept a few hours! Delayed exercises & bath until I got back from hospital! Had a VERY late lunch, exercised & bathed & dropping off now.

So, a very early goodnight to you all & I’ll post my meals later after I get some sleep! HUGE yawn!


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Back from hospital review! Went very well! Wiped ou with tiredness now as couldn’t sleep, never can before reviews, until past 06:00 this morning & slept a few hours! Delayed exercises & bath until I got back from hospital! Had a VERY late lunch, exercised & bathed & dropping off now.
> 
> So, a very early goodnight to you all & I’ll post my meals later after I get some sleep! HUGE yawn!


Some good positive stuff today, I bet the exercise change is a relief.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 x wholemeal toast with 1/2 avocado, 2 bacon & 2 fried eggs, milk
Tea
L: Ham & cheese ploughman's in a box, peach, mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Water
Tea
T: Bunless burger with fried onion, sweet potato chips, water.
Red bush tea


----------



## Lanny

06/09/18 Diabetic review day. Couldn’t sleep until past 06:00 then, slept a few hours.

11:05 BS 9.3. 18 units of Novorapid 32 units Levemir Breakfast:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 1 cup twinings everyday with longlife almond milk & herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. Was just finishing eating when I realised I may have given myself too much insulin! I don’t have time to do my exercises & bathe before heading to the hospital so, my BS will not be as high as usual because I’m not exercising yet! So, ate 2 slices of buttered toast ( 2 kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 10g butter kerrymaid. 13:08 BS 9.1. Umm! First time my after breakfast reading is lower than the before reading. So, it seems I was right about the toast: wouldn’t want any risk of being lower without it; out & about!

14:10 to 16:10 hospital diabetic review. Doctor seemed pleased but, told me to split my Levemir dose into 24 units at lunchtime & 6 units at bedtime, around midnight, to bring the morning figures down & cut the chances of hypos later in the day! So, will start that from tomorrow & have another review in 6 months time!

Then saw my DSN & team afterwards. Which took ages because the DSN, the head of department, is on annual leave, the nurse under her is moving to ICU & training her replacement. I hadn’t seen the dietician since mid May! They were all pleased with my blood sugar readings, considering the injury, & will send me out an appointment to start seeing them again for more management help.

17:15 BS 10.5 12 units Novorapid, increased dose for exercises, Lunch:- bought at hospital chicken & bacon sandwich on white bread & bottled water. Exercises, hot bath & 19:27 BS 10.3.

Knackered & slept. Woke after midnight & ate dinner. Technically the next day so, will post that with today’s meals later.

@Midnightrider, actually I felt stiff the whole day until I did the exercises when I got home! They were a breeze & really didn’t need the bath after but, had already switched on the immersion heater for the water. I did a couple of extra repetitions of each exercise & in the bath afterwards tried the chin tucks again. No! Definitely can’t do those!

You know, I’m finding it more empowering to have the physio completely in my court!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 6/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
blackberries, strawberries,walnuts {280 Cal / 34.6g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded),scrambled egg, mushrooms,
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {253 Cal / 26.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
………………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chilli soup {127 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad {287 Cal / 5.5g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {152 Cal /12.2g Carbs}

……........................................2 mile walk
_
BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Coq au vin, celeriac mash, green beans {419 Cal / 29.4g Carbs}
Spiced plums, ice cream, biscotti {163 Cal / 25.4g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1822
Carbs 173.9g
Protein 103.5g
Fat 65.6g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny Sorry to hear you've been going through it, hope your back/neck gets better soon.


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> @Lanny Sorry to hear you've been going through it, hope your back/neck gets better soon.



Thanks @scousebird, things are improving!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and coffee with cream.
L. An apple and sparkling water.
D. Fried Sirloin steak rare, mushrooms  I went overboard and had 10 oven chips and a Coke Zero.
S. A handful of almonds 
S. I managed to swerve by those bacon flavoured corn snacks
.
.
But had a pack of Wotsits instead  
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny . I am glad to hear things are starting to improve


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. My usual and coffee with cream.
> L. An apple and sparkling water.
> D. Fried Sirloin steak rare, mushrooms View attachment 9807 I went overboard and had 10 oven chips and a Coke Zero.
> S. A handful of almonds
> S. I managed to swerve by those bacon flavoured corn snacks
> .
> .
> But had a pack of Wotsits instead
> Water throughout the day.



That made me laugh!

You went overboard at Dinner? You STILL counted the oven chips!

That’s what I call a controlled pig-out: I WANT to pig-out completely but, feel gulity before I even start! So, I keep track so I’m not a COMPLETE pig! It’s all about guilt ruining things; with a REAL pig-out I get the pleasure, for a short while at least, before the guilt hits AND sometimes it DOESN’T hit at all & I enjoyed myself!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 7/9
_FBG (5.30am) 3.6_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, pecans {281 Cal / 34.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {242 Cal / 18.9g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts {111 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}
………………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chilli soup {103 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
Salmon & avocado salad {362 Cal / 5.3g Carbs}
Kiwi, blackberries, yoghurt, pistachios {137 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

……........................................2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Breaded cod fillet, fries, baked beans {509 Cal / 50.5g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, almonds {122 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1945
Carbs 169.6g
Protein 102.5g
Fat 81.8g (Sat Fat 11.2g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

07/09/18 First day of a new routine!

Technically today but, was really last night!
00:46 BS 8.2. Woke up & had to think about what dose to have: dinner or breakfast; quite a difference! Decided in the end to go for the Lunch dose as a trade-off because I’ve been asleep & now awake with no exercises! 10 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving of beef casserole & 150ml pure apple juice Tesco growers harvest. 03:00 7.7. Ah! Seems I went for the right dose!

Beef casserole was defrosted from the freezer in the fridge & microwaved. Also made in my mum’s smaller capacity slow cooker before I dropped it.

Recipe for beef casserole 4 to 6 servings
2 packs of 2 beef rump steaks (4 in total) Sainsbury’s cut into 1 inch strips
2 large baking potatoes cut into 2 inch chunks (optional: better control of carbs if served with baby new potatoes separately)
1 pack exotic mushrooms medley Sainsbury’s
3 onions roughly diced
2 oxo pots beef with onion & rosemary
1 to 2tsp mixed herbs schwartz (Oops! Realised that the way I’d written it before could be mistaken for a fraction)
1 dash ground black pepper schwartz
Water to halfway up the ingredients
Slowed cooked on low for 9 to 10 hours. Rump steak being a cheaper cut needs to be cooked low & slow or it’ll be tough! Also, the stalks of the mushrooms were a little rubbery! Maybe from overcooking? Not sure & have stuck to closed cup mushrooms since then!

Slept around 07:00?

12:25 BS 8.5. 18 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir, double exercises & Breakfast:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans heinz, 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest & herb, cheese & mushroom omelette. Hot bath, exercises a breeze & didn’t need but, enjoyed it! 15:07 BS 10.2.

17:00 BS 7.3. 8 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, Lunch:- 1.5 packs 12 frozen tempura prawns tesco & bottled water. 18:53 BS 10.3. Umm! Seems ok as it’s only a wee bit high!

Felt tired & slept again after setting alarm for midnight: catching up on lost sleep!

Technically tomorrow but, makes sense to post it here!

08/09/18
00:05 BS 10.3. 6 units Levemir. Actually woke just past 23:00 & was writing this up when the alarm went off: that’s how long it takes me to compose & post!

Maybe a bit late for bedtime greetings? So, I’ll just say I hope you all had a Great day!

Edited to add:- Whey hey! Just noticed this is my 1000th post! A milestone! I hope I haven’t bored anyone with my posts!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon, mushrooms, scrambled eggs, coconut milk.
Tea
L: 6 Ryvita crispbreads, Saint Agur cream cheese, Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Pesto chicken traybake, wholewheat pasta, red wine.


----------



## Haydnpat

Breakfast. Greek yoghurt with added flax ,sunflower,seasame seeds.
Lunch . salad with avocado and loads of baby spinach.
Dinner, piece of haddock, sweet potato,  baked. Peas.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and coffee with cream.
L .soarkling water
D. This naughty girl had. Haggis , mashed potatoes and peas and a Coke Zero
S.. walnuts, b@con flavoured corn snacks 
S a bag of Wotsits 
I’m giving myself a well deserved 
 
 Back on the wagon today.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. My usual and coffee with cream.
> L .soarkling water
> D. This naughty girl had. Haggis , mashed potatoes and peas and a Coke Zero
> S.. walnuts, b@con flavoured corn snacks
> S a bag of Wotsits
> I’m giving myself a well deserved
> View attachment 9816
> Back on the wagon today.



Oh! That made me laugh!

Give yourself a break! Let’s call it a weekend break: when we take it easy!

I slept past 5pm today!


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 8/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
………………………………4 mile walk
Breakfast (8.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
strawberries, blackcurrants, walnuts {293 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (11am): Crepe with chestnut puree {108 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {134 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {241 Cal / 5.2g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {139 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Lamb neck fillet, aubergine curry, basmati rice,
cucumber raita {503 Cal / 38.6g Carbs}
Pineapple & cardamom parfait {184 Cal / 21.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1734
Carbs 169.9g
Protein 84.5g
Fat 72.0g (Sat Fat 20.3g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

@Midnightrider, interesting chestnut puree!

Lamb neck fillet! Haven’t been brave enough to try cooking neck of lamb because of all the bones! Is the meat  very tough?


----------



## Lanny

08/09/18 Very tired & caught up on sleep that I didn’t get before my diabetic review! Oh, just realised, ate casseroles all day: you’ve been warned!

01:39 BS 6.5. Wow! The new night Levemir dose is doing its thing! 6 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, Dinner:- 1 serving beef casserole & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 03:29 BS 10.0. Seems to be the right dose!

Slept around 08:00?

Forgot to set alarm before sleeping but, woke briefly around 14:20 for 24 units Levemir & all other meds then, dropping off back to sleep!

17:37 BS 10.1. 18 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving beef casserole & half can 165ml coke. No bath: don’t need it & will bathe at night before bed as usual. 19:51 BS 9.5.

Beef casserole was defrosted from the freezer & is a different recipe: first thing I made in the new slow cooker!

Recipe for beef casserole 8 servings
700g beef joint tesco
4 large baking potatoes cut into 2 inch chunks (optional)
2 sticks of carrots sliced
400g closed cup mushrooms
3 onions roughly diced
4 oxo pots beef with onion & rosemary
2 to 3 tsp mixed herbs schwartz
3 dashes ground black pepper schwartz
Water halfway up the ingredients
Slowed cooked on med for 8 to 9 hours. Joint wasn’t frozen so, cooked a bit faster at med. Pulled with 2 forks & no bones to remove!

21:07 BS 6.6. 8 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving lamb casserole & bottled water. 23:12 BS 9.3.

Had a bath & my Levemir dose at midnight & going to bed! A short day but, I’m tired again as it was catch-up sleep: lost sleep can never be fully made up!

I hope you had a great day!

@Ljc, no more slapping yourself now, you hear!


----------



## Ljc

I do like the idea of a weekend break 

B. My usual and coffee with cream
L. Sparkling water
D. Frozen mash, peas, corned beef and a Coke Zero
So far so good 
.
.


Spoiler



walnut , and two bags of Wotsits 


And as I’ve been told not to slap myself again


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> I do like the idea of a weekend break
> 
> B. My usual and coffee with cream
> L. Sparkling water
> D. Frozen mash, peas, corned beef and a Coke Zero
> So far so good
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> walnut , and two bags of Wotsits
> 
> 
> And as I’ve been told not to slap myself again
> View attachment 9817





That wasn’t quite what I had in mind! But, still at least you get SOME execise to help you burn off the excess calories


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> @Midnightrider, interesting chestnut puree!
> 
> Lamb neck fillet! Haven’t been brave enough to try cooking neck of lamb because of all the bones! Is the meat  very tough?


Lamb neck fillet, not a bone in sight! 4oz (120g) pieces, pan fried for about 8 to 10 minutes in garlic butter, pink in the middle, very tender.
About £4 for 2 portions from Sainsbury's.


----------



## Lanny

Aw! Thanks very much, @Midnightrider!


----------



## Lanny

09/09/18 A very lazy, easy day!

00:02 6 units Levemir before going to bed!

07:41 BS 8.5. 18 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 3 oatcakes nairns, 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest & 75g vintage reserve cheddar tesco.  09:39 BS 8.4. Yay! Definitely headed in the right direction & the new split Levemir doses are working!

14:15 still wasn’t hungry yet so, 24 units Levemir & all other meds.

16:25 BS 7.9. 8 units Novorapid Lunch:- 0.5 pack 4 frozen tempura prawns tesco, 0.5 pack 4 triangles with crusts, making up 1 slice of bread, prawn toast asda & half can 150ml coke. 18:07 BS 13.0. Seems I was a wee bit TOO naughty for my insulin dose & had a correction dose of 2 units! @Ljc, you can give me a wee slap if you want! 19:45 BS 7.9. Has come down nicely & not TOO low so, I got the correction right this time!

Unbelievably I’m tired AGAIN! I’m going to bed! Yawn emoji! Have my mdnight alarm set & added a midday alarm as a reminder. Ot seems, going by the last 2 days,  I’m not hungry yet at that time & I forget!

An early Goodnight everybody! I hope you all had a lazy, easy day too: what Sundays are all about!

Edited to add:- Crikey! ALL those typos, all corrected hopefully, I AM tired! HUGE yawn!


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 9/9
_FBG (6am) 4.2_
Snack (6am): Pear, walnuts {98 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}
………………………………4 mile walk
Breakfast (8.30am): Scrambled egg, avocado, toast (one slice, seeded),
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {296 Cal / 20.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Coq au vin _[leftovers]_, baked sweet potato, peas {426 Cal / 40.2g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {126 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
………………………………..4 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.0_
Dinner (6pm): Hake fillet with white bean, fennel & chorizo stew {389 Cal / 19.3g Carbs}
Yoghurt tart with lemon & blueberries {197 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1671
Carbs 144.6g
Protein 107.7g
Fat 61.9g (Sat Fat 16.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 10/9
_FBG (5.30am) 3.6_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {295 Cal / 35.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms / 
Juice from one orange {121 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts {111 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}
………………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {107 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {335 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, cashews {118 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}

Snack (2pm): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……....................................….4 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Slow cooked brisket, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes,
carrots, swede, cauliflower, green beans / Malbec (4oz) {570 Cal / 41.7g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {159 Cal / 26.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1968
Carbs 192.9g
Protein 101.4g
Fat 68.0g (Sat Fat 14.1g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

10/09/18
00:05 6 units Levemir & back to bed!

12:15 BS 10.1. 18 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir & all other meds, exercises & Breakfast:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll, 100g baked beans, herb, cheese & mushroom omelette, half can 165ml coke &, because I was cold, 1 cup twinings everyday with longlife almond milk with 1tsp sugar, too bitter without it after the coke! 14:12 BS 16.3. Yikes! It was the coke & the tea with sugar! Instant correction of 4 units, normal correction of +2 for around 13 & +4 for around 17! 16:57 BS 11.2. Still a wee bit high after correction but, not high enough to warrant another one!

19:55 BS 7.1. Phew! Came down nicely. 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 pack chicken instant noodles nissin, bought from tesco, 3x1cm slices luncheon meat ma ling, also bought from tesco, & bottled water. 22:13 BS 9.3.

Had a bath, took my 6 units Levemir after the midnight alarm.

It was a pretty miserable day that was windy & wet! My weekly shopping is coming tomorrow & @Ljc, I’ve ordered a whole chicken & will make a new recipe for chicken casserole! You can come round anytime & help me to eat it!

Goodnight everyone & I hope you had a good day!


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny , Chicken casserole sounds good, I’ll be round the tomorrow   Snap my weekly shopping is coming tomorrow too . I’ve not bought anything interesting though as my freezer needs defrosting , so just stuff for the fridge and cupboards


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and coffee with cream.
L. Nowt
D. Burger , frozen mash, peas and a Coke Zero.
S. 8 Strawberries 
Water throughout the day 
I though it was about time I behaved myself


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
Banana
B: Bacon, eggs, mushrooms, water.
Tea
L: Cheese & tomato butty (in local pub with a friend), & we shared a bowl of chips , diet coke
Tea
T: Turkey tikka masala (no rice cos of the earlier chips) 
Iced coffee.


----------



## Lanny

11/09/18
00:01 6 units Levemir & went to bed.

11:05 BS 9.5. 18 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir & all other meds, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 tempura cod fillet youngs, 100g potato lattices asda & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 13: 10 BS 13.0. Correction of +2 units.

Shopping arrived after 12:00 & started chicken casserole around 12:30 for dinner later!

Recipe for chicken casserole (8 portions, guessing)
1x1.5kg whole chicken willow farms tesco
400g closed cup mushrooms
3 oxo pots chicken with garlic & thyme
3 or 4 tsp of mixed herbs schwartz
Water to a third of the way up the ingredients.
Slowed cooked on med for 8 hours. Oops! The chicken was very big & I could only fit 1 punnet of mushrooms in with it! Only then looked up the instructions & it states the biggest size of chicken suitable for the slow cooker is 1kg & only fill water up to a third of the way up!

16:30 BS 7.9. Came down nicely after correction. 6 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving veg soup & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 18:23 BS 7.0.

18:30 put in 6 large baking potatoes into the oven at 190c for 2 hours. Will scoop out the insides, add butter & black pepper when done. Have a bit less than 1 potato with casserole later & freeze the rest with the rest of the chicken. Was actually done in 90 minutes & put into 8 boxes.

20:30 BS 6.2. 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 0.5 chicken leg, 1 chicken oyster or mini breast fillet (only learnt the first term from the film Amelie), a few mushrooms & some stock, reheated 1 box, three quarters, of mash potato & bottled water. 22:10 BS 6.8.

Waited for the chicken to cool down, took it out on a plate, used my hands to remove the bones, put it back in with the mushrooms & stock then,  pulled it with 2 forks. I left the skin in, I like it, but, you can leave it out! Put it into 7 boxes so, considering I ate some, 8 portions was bang on the nose! Which matched perfectly with the 7 boxes of baked mash potato.

Thanks to this forum I learnt about the cooking, cooling & reheating method of dealing with pasta & potato with minimal effect on BS. Tried it before & it works. I LOVED baked potatoes but, that made my BS soar & now, using this method, it doesn’t! But, the potato needs to be scooped out freshly hot otherwise the taste from the baked skins, when cooled down, is overwhelming, to me as a super taster!

Had a bath & my midnight Levemir. Going to bed!

Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and a large coffee with cream.
L. Nowt.
D. 3slices of roast chicken breast, frozen mash, Brussels sprouts and a Coke Zero 
S. A few walnuts and I’m back on the wotsits again 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 11/09/18
> 00:01 6 units Levemir & went to bed.
> 
> 11:05 BS 9.5. 18 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir & all other meds, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 tempura cod fillet youngs, 100g potato lattices asda & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 13: 10 BS 13.0. Correction of +2 units.
> 
> Shopping arrived after 12:00 & started chicken casserole around 12:30 for dinner later!
> 
> Recipe for chicken casserole (8 portions, guessing)
> 1x1.5kg whole chicken willow farms tesco
> 400g closed cup mushrooms
> 3 oxo pots chicken with garlic & thyme
> 3 or 4 tsp of mixed herbs schwartz
> Water to a third of the way up the ingredients.
> Slowed cooked on med for 8 hours. Oops! The chicken was very big & I could only fit 1 punnet of mushrooms in with it! Only then looked up the instructions & it states the biggest size of chicken suitable for the slow cooker is 1kg & only fill water up to a third of the way up!
> 
> 16:30 BS 7.9. Came down nicely after correction. 6 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving veg soup & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 18:23 BS 7.0.
> 
> 18:30 put in 6 large baking potatoes into the oven at 190c for 2 hours. Will scoop out the insides, add butter & black pepper when done. Have a bit less than 1 potato with casserole later & freeze the rest with the rest of the chicken. Was actually done in 90 minutes & put into 8 boxes.
> 
> 20:30 BS 6.2. 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 0.5 chicken leg, 1 chicken oyster or mini breast fillet (only learnt the first term from the film Amelie), a few mushrooms & some stock, reheated 1 box, three quarters, of mash potato & bottled water. 22:10 BS 6.8.
> 
> Waited for the chicken to cool down, took it out on a plate, used my hands to remove the bones, put it back in with the mushrooms & stock then,  pulled it with 2 forks. I left the skin in, I like it, but, you can leave it out! Put it into 7 boxes so, considering I ate some, 8 portions was bang on the nose! Which matched perfectly with the 7 boxes of baked mash potato.
> 
> Thanks to this forum I learnt about the cooking, cooling & reheating method of dealing with pasta & potato with minimal effect on BS. Tried it before & it works. I LOVED baked potatoes but, that made my BS soar & now, using this method, it doesn’t! But, the potato needs to be scooped out freshly hot otherwise the taste from the baked skins, when cooled down, is overwhelming, to me as a super taster!
> 
> Had a bath & my midnight Levemir. Going to bed!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!



Erm you’ll find you’re two boxes short, don’t worry you’re not going mad,


Spoiler



their keeping my fridge company


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Erm you’ll find you’re two boxes short, don’t worry you’re not going mad,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> their keeping my fridge company


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Raspberries with Greek yogurt, mushroom omelette, water.
Tea
L: 5 Ryvita crispbreads with Philadelphia cheese spread, raspberries, natural Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Ikea meatballs and a few chips.
Iced coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 11/9
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
nectarine, blackberries, walnuts {292 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {241 Cal / 17.9g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
………………………………...5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {102 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {274 Cal / 5.5g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {123 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Turkey meatballs, ragu, tagliatelle, Parmesan {518 Cal / 36.6g Carbs}
………………………………….2 mile walk

_Unexpected guest_
Goat cheese, crackers / St.Emilion (3x 4oz) {448 Cal / 18.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2139
Carbs 161.4g
Protein 113.7g
Fat 75.7g (Sat Fat 17.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 12/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {289 Cal / 22.3g Carbs}

………………………………...5 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {109 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {306 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
Greengages, blackberries, yoghurt, almonds {140 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Trout, sweet potato wedges, peas, corn {374 Cal / 30.4g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, ice cream {146 Cal / 17.3g Carbs}
………………………………….2 mile walk

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {119 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1549
Carbs 125.7g
Protein 95.4g
Fat 61.5g (Sat Fat 14.3g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and coffee with cream. 
L. Nowt. 
S.  Coffee with cream and 3 gingernuts.
D. 3 slices of roast chicken breast, frozen mash, broccoli and a Coke Zero
S.  Some walnuts 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

12/09/18 A very painful day for my neck!

00:02 6 units Levemir & went to bed.

12:00 BS 8.3. Midday alarm went off & I woke up propped half upright on my right side with my right arm very numb. Fell asleep reading on the opposite side to my injury! Sat up to take meds & the right side of my neck was KILLING me! 24 units Levemir & all other meds except metaformin: on empty stomach gives me the tummy runs! Very reluctantly did my exercises which were very painful but, got easier, & more comfortable, as I went along. Didn’t want to eat & felt VERY tired like I hadn’t slept at all so, 12:53 BS 8.6. Phew! Thought it would be higher! Went back to bed.

19:11 BS 7.6. That surprised me! Thought it would be higher! Levemir did its job of keeping my BS level! Sleep was restless as I felt the pain on the right of my neck. Tossed & turned as the injured left arm hurt & the right side of my neck hurt too: from one pain on one side to the other! Metaformin & 12 units Novorapid, exercises again, REALLY loosened me up this time, & Lunch:- 1 tempura cod fillet youngs, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix, 5g butter kerrymaid & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 20:48 BS 11.7. A bit high: tested just before my bath when I usually test just after!

Had a hot bath: heavenly!

22:32 BS 9.2. 12 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving baked mash potato & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest.

00:22 Forgot to take my midnight Levemir earlier! 6 units Levemir.

00:36 BS 9.2.

Going to be up for a while so, sleeping pattern will be affected the next few days as well but, my neck & arm finally feel comfortable!

I hope you all had a better day than me!


----------



## Lanny

13/09/18 Sleeping pattern is still off but, a much better day with no pain!

02:38 BS 5.9. Quite a drop again! I keep getting these drops every now & then. Is it delayed reaction of exercises? 6 units Novorapid Late Supper:- 1 slice veg roll hulls, 2 sausages, 100g baked beans heinz & cup of twinings everyday with alpro longlife almond milk. 04:36 BS 5.6. Too low! Correction snack of half an oatcake nairns.

12:00 BS 8.1. *24 units Levemir. 13:01 BS 9.6 went to bed.

17:09 BS 7.5. 16 units Novorapid, yesterday’s 12 wasn’t enough, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving lamb casserole & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 18:56 BS 10.4. Just before bath so, ok, ish!

20:31 BS 6.6. I’m getting these drops regularly now? 6 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 slices of buttered toast with 100g baked beans (kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 10g butter kerrymaid) & a cup twinings everyday with alpro longlife almond milk. 22:47 BS 7.5. Ah! I got the dose bang on the nose!

Will post the rest tomorrow as I’ll still be up for a while!

I hope you all had a good day! Goodnight & sleep tight!

Edited to correct Levemir dose! *


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny . Glad you had a much better day with no pain.


----------



## Ljc

Brunch .  A cheese and pickle wholemeal sarnie and a large coffee.
D .  Roast beef, frozen mash a few peas and a Coke Zero
S. Some walnuts. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Brunch .  A cheese and pickle wholemeal sarnie and a large coffee.
> D .  Roast beef, frozen mash a few peas and a Coke Zero
> S. Some walnuts.
> Water throughout the day.



What? Shock emoji No usual toast with peanur butter? No bacon snacks? Who’s been a GOOD girl, then?


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 toasted sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, 1/2 an avocado & 2 poached eggs, water.
Tea
L: Ham salad sourdough roll, berries.
Tea.
T: Bolognese on wholemeal pasta, red wine


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 14/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, pecans {297 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….7.5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (7am): Poached duck egg, toast (one slice, seeded), 
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {265 Cal / 22.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
………………………………...7.5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {117 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {362 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Figs, Greek yoghurt_ [fat free, bought by mistake]_ {139 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Pear, walnuts {122 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}
…………………………………..2 mile walk 

Dinner (6pm): Duck breast, celeriac mash, carrots, green beans, peas {528 Cal / 31.7g Carbs}
Spiced plums, yoghurt {67 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2038
Carbs 172.2g
Protein 126.1g
Fat 81.1g (Sat Fat 14.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

14/09/18 Sleep back on track, more or less, & first foray walking back from town!

05:02 BS 7.1. Tired & tried to sleep but, hungry so, 10 units Novorapid, for noodles Dinner:- 1 pack chicken instant noodles nissin, 3x1cm slices of luncheon meat & bottled water. More or less fell asleep straight after.

11:56 BS 9.7. Woke just before midday alarm. 18 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir & all other meds. Exercises & Breakfast:- 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest, 1 bag steam veg birds eye sunshine mix & herb & cheese omelette.

Took taxi into town to pick up my prescription, bought my favourite soup from local shop & walked 3500 steps home. After doing Physio for a while now & my neuropathy has improved, I thought I’d give it a go & test where my energy levels are at. Not 100% there as I struggled a lot the last third of the way home but, I WAS carrying a kilo of soup, thank goodness I didn’t buy anything else, & my prescription items! My back got VERY stiff & my legs were just beginning to wobble a bit before I got home! Phew! Any longer & my legs will progress to the collapsing stage! Will maybe give it another week of Physio &, hopefully, more improvements before testing myself again? About 75% there with the energy levels today!

15:16 BS 6.3. 4 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1kg veg soup mckees. My favourite soup & thought I REALLY deserved it after walking home with it: tasted extra nice! 17:09 BS 8.7.

19:07 BS 5.0. A drop after the walk! 10 units Novorapid, REALLY hungry Dinner:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 200g baked beans heinz, 2 slices buttered toast (kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 15g butter kerrymaid), 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest & 100g approx. 2 scoops of salted caramel ice cream carte dor. 21:04 BS 6.8. I’m shocked by that! MUST be the continued effects of my walk!

Very tired & off to bed!

A VERY goodnight everyone!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 14/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today
Exercise free day today, always tough but rest days are important_

Breakfast (7am): Mackerel, toast (one slice, seeded) / Tangerine {239 Cal / 18.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {119 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {324 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}
Kiwi, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {125 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Celeriac & apple soup {53 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6pm): Breaded hake goujons, fries, baked beans {352 Cal / 33.6g Carbs}
Raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {145 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {158 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1593
Carbs 134.3g
Protein 106.6g
Fat 57.1g (Sat Fat 8.7g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and a large coffee with milk 
L. Sparkling water.
D . Roast beef, frozen mash, peas and a Coke Zero
S. Walnuts 
Water throughout the day 
Ize being a good girl again


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 15/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Weetabix (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants {189 Cal / 31.6g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, bacon, toast (one slice, seeded),
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {316 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {56 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad {275 Cal / 8.9g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt_, _walnuts {144 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

Snack (3pm):_ Tapas bar with friends (not planned or I'd have skipped lunch)_
Olives / Wood pigeon & truffle crostini / Crema Catalana / 
Prosecco (2 x 2oz) {394 Cal / 17.6g Carbs}

…………………………………..3 mile walk
Dinner (8pm): Texas chilli, sweet potato wedges, guacamole,
cornbread {471 Cal / 36.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt {77 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1848
Carbs 142.8g
Protein 112.6g
Fat 71.3g (Sat Fat 16.5g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

15/09/18 Yippee! Had an all green day of within target readings! Haven’t had one of THOSE in some time: all in 6’s & 5’s! Wow!!! (Wrote this while waiting to test after dinner.) Had 2 units less insulin today & still low at one point. So, can reduce insulin further tomorrow!

00:00 Midnight alarm! BS 8.5. 6 units Levemir & back to bed! There’s proof positive that my BS rises overnight: doc. was right to split my doses! I resisted it before but, the alarms help & I can drop off again after! Also helps to give some structure for those times when my sleeping pattern goes awry: midday & midnight!

12:05 BS 6.8. Wow! 16 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving lamb curry & 150ml pure apple juice tesco growers harvest. 14:40 BS 5.2. Too low! Sipped half can 165ml coke & had an early lunch.

14:40 BS 5.2. 6 units Novorapid, much reduced dose as there’s still 90 minutes of active insulin, Early Lunch:- half can 165ml coke & 1 serving lamb curry.  Because it’s easier as I didn’t have to wait while cooking something else & didn’t want to hypo before the curry kicks in! Dozed off some time afterwards: don’t know what time!

Recipe for lamb curry 6 servings (trying out & it’s not hot enough: casserole with mild kick?)
2x375g packs diced frozen lamb asda (bought before I broke mum’s slow cooker)
3 sticks carrots sliced
3 onions diced
0.5 tub 100g dragon brand curry concentrate bought from Sainsbury’s (tesco stopped doing my known favourite tasty foods brand)
1 pint water

Description
Original Curry Sauce Concentrate
Makes 2 pints
Preservative free
Suitable for vegetarians

Nutrition
Table of Nutritional Information

per 100ml as consumed
Energy
286kJ/
68.5kcal
Fat
3.17g
(of which saturates)
0.67g
Carbohydrates
9.05g
(of which sugars)
0.49g
Protein
1.13g
Salt
0.73g

Slowed cooked on low for 12 hours overnight! The amount of water was about right but, was very thin for curry & not much kick to it. So, will use the whole pot with 1 pint water next time: didn’t factor in the frozen meat & veg releasing water too!

19:13 BS 5.5. Awake but, not hungry yet!

20:11 BS 5.8. Ah! There’s less of a DP rise at this time of day: 0.3/hour compared to 1.0/hour in the morning! Good to note! 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 tempura cod fillet youngs, 1 bag steam veg birdseye sunshine mix, 5g pure butter dromona & the other half can 165ml coke. 21:56. BS 9.0. Aww! broke my low streak of 6’s & 5’s! But, still within target!

I hope you all had a good day & I bid you a goodnight!


----------



## MrsPeel

I started reading and making a note about things that I wanted to reply to and ideas for my lunches.... then when I get to the bottom, I see there are some 350
something pages of replies! I was already getting hungry in the 1st, so I thought I better come to the last page. 
Couple of things that stood out to me in the first page:
I need to get that Burgen (take it is a bread?)
and @Northerner .... I thought you were female...! that goes to show how conditioned we are about gender stereotypes.... (I saw the pink piggy (super cute btw!!!) and automatically brought me to the female conclusion!
my food yesterday:

breakfast : Coffee with semi skimmed milk- porridge with semi skimmed milk, in the bowl added half a banana sliced on top, sprinkled with brown sugar and under the grill for a few minutes.

lunch: shrimp & avocado salad with flat leaf parsley, a tiny bit olive oil, lemon juice & black pepper (am sticking to minimum salt), a slice of Warburtons Thins Wholemeal- I made a little bit of Thousand Island Dressing (light mayonnaise and a drop of ketchup) and had a very very tiny amount of it & a fig for desert

mid afternoon: a slice of {kinda failed} carrot cake from the Diabetes UK  Recipe Finder and Apple & Pear Green Tea

dinner: Spinach & Pine Nuts Bites from a make called Gosh! & watercress & rocket salad with tiny oilve oil, lemon d black pepper- handful of strawberries.

all through the day lots of water and green tea, lemon & ginger and fruity ones.


----------



## Lanny

MrsPeel said:


> I started reading and making a note about things that I wanted to reply to and ideas for my lunches.... then when I get to the bottom, I see there are some 350
> something pages of replies! I was already getting hungry in the 1st, so I thought I better come to the last page.
> Couple of things that stood out to me in the first page:
> I need to get that Burgen (take it is a bread?)
> and @Northerner .... I thought you were female...! that goes to show how conditioned we are about gender stereotypes.... (I saw the pink piggy (super cute btw!!!) and automatically brought me to the female conclusion!
> my food yesterday:
> 
> breakfast : Coffee with semi skimmed milk- porridge with semi skimmed milk, in the bowl added half a banana sliced on top, sprinkled with brown sugar and under the grill for a few minutes.
> 
> lunch: shrimp & avocado salad with flat leaf parsley, a tiny bit olive oil, lemon juice & black pepper (am sticking to minimum salt), a slice of Warburtons Thins Wholemeal- I made a little bit of Thousand Island Dressing (light mayonnaise and a drop of ketchup) and had a very very tiny amount of it & a fig for desert
> 
> mid afternoon: a slice of {kinda failed} carrot cake from the Diabetes UK  Recipe Finder and Apple & Pear Green Tea
> 
> dinner: Spinach & Pine Nuts Bites from a make called Gosh! & watercress & rocket salad with tiny oilve oil, lemon d black pepper- handful of strawberries.
> 
> all through the day lots of water and green tea, lemon & ginger and fruity ones.



Welcome to this thread @MrsPeel!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and coffee with cream
L. Sparkling water 
S coffee and 2 gingernuts.
D. Same as yesterday. 
S. Walnuts. 
Water throughout the day


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday (away in the motorhome)
B: 2 slices of Warburtons super seedy (or something like that) with baked beans and a fried egg.
Tea
Latte
L: Olives, dips, cucumber, pepper, continental meats, red wine.
Tea
T: Moussaka, white wine.
Cognac.


----------



## Lanny

16/09/18 Yay! Another all green within targets day of readings!

10:59 BS 6.8. Awake! Feeling lazy & not hungry yet so, caught up a bit on the forum.

12:39 BS 6.9. Rose a smidge as I was still in bed! 14 units Novorapid, further reduced, 24 units Levemir & all other meds, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving chicken casserole & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest. No mash potato! 14:20 BS 5.2. Too low & had half an oatcake: full oatcake in the past raises the BS too much!

19:27 BS 6.7. Ah! Just the right amount to bring me back up! 8 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving lamb casserole (with potatoes in it) & 150ml apple juice. 21:51 BS 7.5.

22:51 BS 7.6. No drop & virtually the same reading, given meter tolerances. A little bit early to eat but, not by much, 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving of lamb curry, the very mild one made yesterday, with 1 pack of nissin instant noodles, no soup base, & bottled water.

I think there’s a lot of sugar in the sachet of soup base that comes with the instant noodles so, I tried this last packet without any! Only used half the flavour sachet anyway as the luncheon meat, I’d been having with it, adds a lot of flavour!

00:00 Midnight 6 units Levemir.

00:48 BS 8.0. Yay! Got the dose right! I think with instant noodles, in future, I’ll add some oxo instead of the flavour sachet! Going to bed soon! Hope you all had a lazy, easy Sunday!


----------



## Ljc

B. Was very hungry I ate three  slices of wholemeal toast two had some peanut butter on the other one I deliberately burned and put lashings of butter on, I adore nearly black   toast. I had a large coffee with cream
L. Still full after brekkie
S. An apple.
D.  Corned beef hash, broccoli and a Coke Zero
S. Slice of wholemeal burnt toast and a coffee with milk.

Water throughout the day


----------



## Lanny

Eh! You’re weird! You LIKE burnt toast?


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 bacon, 2 sausages, 2 eggs, beans, tomato & mushrooms, 1 brown toast, latte.
Tea
No lunch
Tea
T: Lamb shank, 6 tiny roast baby potatoes, carrot, cauli & broccoli mix, runner beans.
Iced coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 16/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Bacon, scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded), avocado / Juice from one orange {361 Cal / 18.0g Carbs}

Snack (9.30am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
………………………………...11 mile walk

Lunch (12pm):_ Picnic during walk_
Beef & pearl barley broth {186 Cal / 20.6g Carbs}
Turkey salad, hummus {161 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {129 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

Beer (1 pint):_ In pub after walk_ {261 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Chicken, roast potatoes, squash, turnip,
green beans, peas {407 Cal / 31.3g Carbs}
Strawberries, pear, yoghurt {157 Cal / 14.3g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1858
Carbs 154.8g
Protein 114.1g
Fat 58.1g (Sat Fat 13.7g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Ljc said:


> I adore nearly black   toast. y



Yup. Iagree


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 17/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {279 Cal / 33.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes / 
Juice from half a ruby grapefruit {122 Cal / 18.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
………………………………..2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {91 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad {318 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {165 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

_BG (6pm): 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Lincolnshire sausages (x2), celeriac mash, carrots, swede,
green beans, sweetcorn {453 Cal / 44.8g Carbs}
Mango, yoghurt, passion fruit {89 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}

Snack (8pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk (semi skimmed) {195 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1858
Carbs 192.2g
Protein 96.7g
Fat 71.1g (Sat Fat 17.6g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

Midnightrider said:


> Yup. Iagree


I am glad I’m not alone


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Eh! You’re weird! You LIKE burnt toast?


Yup I’m weird lol.
Burnt fried onions are another favourite 
I love lots of things cold too.
Baked beans, chips, sausages, hard roe , dumplings that’s just for starters 
As a kid I loved to dip dry bread in my cup of tea .
And a ketchup sarnie was Devine


----------



## Lanny

17/09/18
06:56 BS 6.5. 12 units Novorapid, further reduced, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 slice veg roll hulls, 2 sausages cookstown, 100g baked beans, 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest & herb & cheese omelette. 08:56 BS 10.8. A bit high but, not too bad! Will see if it settles down & get lower over next few days?

12:00 Midday Levemir 24 units & all other meds. Not hungry!

Dozed off in the rain: the sound of it makes me sleepy!

20:27 BS 7.6. Awake 10 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving baked potato mash & 150ml apple juice. 23:14 BS 9.8. Just out of target range!

Aww! A bit more of a mixed bag readings wise but, less insulin! So, happy enough!

Hope you all had a good day!

I watched, & caught up on, all 4 episodes of the period drama Vanity Fair on ITV at the moment so, a bit later reporting in! Very good if any of you fancy a nice period drama: very funny too!


----------



## Lanny

I like some things cold too @Ljc.

I’m with you on the cold baked beans: I don’t like them heated as they’re sweeter cold & can be sour when hot; maybe my super tasting tastebuds. Also, my favourite mckees veg soup tastes SO much sweeter cold although, I like it hot sometimes: has a different taste!

I wonder if youve ever had biscotti dunked in tea? I’m not a dunker myself but, one of my sisters likes dunking biscotti!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> I wonder if youve ever had biscotti dunked in tea? I’m not a dunker myself but, one of my sisters likes dunking biscotti!


Oh yes yummmm


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> I like some things cold too @Ljc.
> 
> I wonder if youve ever had biscotti dunked in tea? I’m not a dunker myself but, one of my sisters likes dunking biscotti!



Not in tea, which I never drink, but lovely dipped in coffee.
Amaretti biscuits too.


----------



## Spireite72

Breakfast yogurt and blackberries 
Lunch pulled pork with cauliflower and leeks 
Dinner rump steak and salad with no sugar jelly and cream for pudding


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 18/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………..4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {276 Cal / 31.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {63 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {325 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {122 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Greengages, walnuts {85 Cal / 7.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Parma ham, melon {128 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
Salmon, new potatoes, sweet potato & garlic mash,
green beans, peas / Sauvignon Blanc (4oz) {510 Cal / 38.5g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt {78 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {142 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1834
Carbs 174.4g
Protein 96.1g
Fat 62.5g (Sat Fat 9.2g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Spireite72 said:


> Breakfast yogurt and blackberries
> Lunch pulled pork with cauliflower and leeks
> Dinner rump steak and salad with no sugar jelly and cream for pudding



Hey! Nice to see you back again!


----------



## Lanny

18/09/18
06:54 BS 7.8. 12 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:-3 oatcakes nairns, 75g mature cheddar dromona & 1 cup twinings everyday with alpro longlife almond milk. 08:31 BS 9.3.

12:49 BS 8.8. 8 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 tempura cod fillet youngs, 1 bag steam veg birdseye sunshine mix & 100ml mango & passion fruit juice crackers drinks co. I noticed the change of taste & checked the label: yet another recipe change with less sugar! I could only just manage 100ml & left the other 50ml back in the fridge! Grr! Completely forgot to test!

21:03 BS 7.6. 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving reheated baked potato mash & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest (not much left). 22:39 BS 7.8.

Much better day of readings all back in the green within target ranges!

Just bought & downloaded the newly out Robert Galbraith, aka JK Rowling, Strike book on kindle & audible! Spent most of the day listening to & reading the audio & kindle book! I love this series & have all the previous 3 as well!

Hope you all a good day! It was a miserable start & there’s now a storm of wind & rain but, I was tucked up under the duvet in bed reading! Isn’t that called a “duvet day”? 

Goodnight & sleep tight all!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: (Out) Bacon, suasage, 2 eggs, beans, tinned tom, granary toast, tea
Tea
L: Corned beef & tomato butty on wholemeal, tea
Tea
T: Beef & mushrooms in red wine (cooked in the slow cooker), 5 new potatoes, carrots & fine beans.  We have friends staying and they brought a birthday cake with them to celebrate one of their birthdays so I had a small slice - it would have been rude not to .  Red wine.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 19/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3
Exercise free day today._
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
toast (one slice, seeded)/ Juice from one orange {280 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {88 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}
Cottage cheese and beans on toast {251 Cal / 28.3g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {150 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Chocolate cake_ [small piece, still warm from oven]_ {123 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Parma ham, melon {66 Cal / 7.1g Carbs}
Chicken Milanese, fries, avocado, salad {511 Cal / 30.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt. pecans, 100% chocolate {180 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1729
Carbs 148.2g
Protein 102.4g
Fat 68.3g (Sat Fat 18.4g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

breakfast: natural yoghurt and prunes with few almonds
lunch: veg soup, no bread.
dinner:  casserole of veg with beef, served with celariac/potato mash and broccolli.
snacks: 2 digestive biscuits, one with cottage cheese
1 square dark chocolate - might have been more but that was all that was left.


----------



## Lanny

I started off ok enough with 7.6. But, then it all started going downhill from there! I was fire fighting high BS all day & was over 19.0 at one point! I needed correction after correction & was thinking “what is going on? I thought I must be coming down with something, dozed off after lunch & woke with a scratchy throat. The scratchiness comes & goes but, I’m very short of breath & trying not to overdo the inhalers! The irony is that I just got my flu jab letter for the vaccine on 03/10/18 & I ‘m now hoping I over my cold by then? Almost all my colds go to the chest & need antibiotics afterwards for a chest infection!

I’m currently in that impending cold looming stage & waiting for the awfulness to come!

Ate casseroles all day as they were easy to bung in the microwave!

Anyway, enough about grumpy me!

I hope you all had a better day & wish you all a good night!

Not all was gloomy: I’m enjoying the newly out Strike book by Robert Galbraith, aka JK Rowling!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday

I wasn't good, let's just leave it at that 
(I did have a dry night tho' )


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of white toast it’s all we had   With peanut butter and a large coffee with milk.  Having not had white bread for a few years, it looked right odd and to be honest tasted bland 
L. Nowt.
D. 2 hot dogs, few new potatoes some cold baked beans and a Coke Zero.
S . An apple
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices of white toast it’s all we had   With peanut butter and a large coffee with milk.  Having not had white bread for a few years, it looked right odd and to be honest tasted bland
> L. Nowt.
> D. 2 hot dogs, few new potatoes some cold baked beans and a Coke Zero.
> S . An apple
> Water throughout the day.



Yeah, I agree I think white bread is bland too after having 50/50 for so long! I tried wholemeal at the start but, found it too strong a flavour so, settled for 50/50, half white & half wholemeal, & wonder IF I’d like wholemeal now?


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> I started off ok enough with 7.6. But, then it all started going downhill from there! I was fire fighting high BS all day & was over 19.0 at one point! I needed correction after correction & was thinking “what is going on? I thought I must be coming down with something, dozed off after lunch & woke with a scratchy throat. The scratchiness comes & goes but, I’m very short of breath & trying not to overdo the inhalers! The irony is that I just got my flu jab letter for the vaccine on 03/10/18 & I ‘m now hoping I over my cold by then? Almost all my colds go to the chest & need antibiotics afterwards for a chest infection!
> 
> I’m currently in that impending cold looming stage & waiting for the awfulness to come!
> 
> Ate casseroles all day as they were easy to bung in the microwave!
> 
> Anyway, enough about grumpy me!
> 
> I hope you all had a better day & wish you all a good night!
> 
> Not all was gloomy: I’m enjoying the newly out Strike book by Robert Galbraith, aka JK Rowling!


Hope things improve tomorrow


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> Yeah, I agree I think white bread is bland too after having 50/50 for so long! I tried wholemeal at the start but, found it too strong a flavour so, settled for 50/50, half white & half wholemeal, & wonder IF I’d like wholemeal now?


I only eat white bread if I have made it myself. A slice, still warm from the oven, with butter and strawberry jam is wonderful. I used to have this 2 or 3 times a week and it was probably my downfall ( 1 thick slice has 500 plus calories, 60g carbs, 30g fat). 
I now have this once every 2 or 3 months and have a good walk afterwards.


----------



## Lanny

20/09/18 Felt a little better today as breathing became easier, as long as I didn’t get up & moved, as the day went on. But, my cold started moving up from my chest to my head: chest clear ish & sniffing the nose as I write this before bed! WARNING!!! High amounts of insulin used for better BS control!

07:56 BS 6.7. Not hungry & stayed in bed!

09:45 BS 8.7. 22 units Novorapid, guessing as I feel better, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving lamb casserole, 2 cups twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. 11:34 BS 6.1. Not a bad guess but, will try 20 units next!

12:00 Midday Levemir 24 units. Not hungry & fell asleep afterwards: don’t know when!

16:34 BS 5.2. Awake 20 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving lamb curry (very mild one), 1 serving reheated baked potato mash & 100ml apple juice tesco growers harvest (last bit). 18:55 BS 8.1. Spot on guess & will try 20 units next as well.

19:50 BS 7.5. About 45 minutes early but, hungry! 20 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 tempura cod fillet youngs, 100g potato lattices, 100g baked beans heinz & half can 165ml coke, no apple juice & don’t like the new lower sugar juices from crackers drinks co. 21:25 BS 6.2. Would be ok but, going to have bath before bed so, 1 cup tea twinings everyday with 1tsp of sugar before bath at 22:00.

22:49. BS 10.4. Oops! Seems I was too cautious with the tea & sugar!

A better day today & I expect a head cold tomorrow with runny nose, etc. This is not my usual cold as it went from chest to head & 9 times out of 10 it’s the other way round: head to chest!

I used 130 units Novorapid yesterday & BS was from 7.6 to 19.6.

Today I used 62 units Novorapid & BS was from 5.2 to 8.7.

Who knows what tomorrow will bring!

My Levemir doses are ok, I think, as they’re holding me pretty level when I sleep!

Hope you all had a good day & I bid you a goodnight!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 20/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
……………………………..4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Poached duck egg, ham, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {253 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & chestnut soup {78 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
Salmon & avocado salad {357 Cal / 4.9g Carbs}
Mango, passion fruit, yoghurt, macadamias {151 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Peach, almonds {80 Cal / 7.5g Carbs}
……………………………...5 mile walk

_BG (6pm): 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Rabbit & prune casserole, sweet potato & squash mash,
green beans, peas {331 Cal / 40.1g Carbs}
Vanilla ice cream, summer fruit {112 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {168 Cal / 17.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1669
Carbs 144.7g
Protein 102.7g
Fat 64.4g (Sat Fat 13.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Banana & cream, eggs & beans on wholemeal toast, coffee
Tea
L: 6 Ryvita wholegrain crispbreads, cheese spread, sliced tomato, mixed fruit, Activia NAS yogurt
Tea
T: Bacon & vegetable bake, red wine.


----------



## Ljc

B. Some more of that horrid white  bread toasted to black  (h@ve loads left ) with peanut butter and a very large coffee. 
L.. sparkling water 
D , Fish pie, peas and a Coke Zero
S. An apple 
Was 4.3 Before bed so to keep me safe 3 gingernuts.


----------



## MrsPeel

I went a bit mad for my birthday week (first week of Sept) and have been trying to get back on track which it is proving not so easy, but slowly improving. 
Wednesday evening, because my daughter wasn't in England for my birthday, we celebrated, we went to a Brazilian restaurant that has a way called "Rodizio" - It is barbecue, eat all you want, the waiters come to the table with different cuts of meat in a sword (or some like it LOL) and they cut slices that you pick with tongs and put in your plate, they have also all kinds of sausages, and some entrails for the ones who like it, chicken, chicken hearts, lots more + a buffet self service that has tons of salads and cold stuff, and then another buffet section that has hot food. We were really good, didn't have much of the fatty stuff, were aiming for non alcohol but they were offering free Caipirinhas (Brazilian mojitos kind of thing, sugar cane alcohol with lime and sugar) so we went for it (as I wasn't driving!) 
We had a white chocolate and passion fruit desert that was heavenly, shared one for the two of us.

Yesterday: Breakfast : wholemeal muffin with scrambled eggs (2 small) without salt, just a touch of black pepper- coffee with semi skimmed milk.

Lunch: Oven Baked courgettes & Feta Fritters (found the recipe in Pinterest and they were so amazing we made them again!) with home made tzasiki (fat free greek yogurt- dried mint- chopped cucumber) mixed leaves salad- a slice of pineapple

mid afternoon: 2 slices of Banana Bread for the Diabetes UK recipe finder, 3rd time I make it and LOVE it!!!! with Yorkshire tea with a little bit semi skimmed milk.

dinner: white fish fillets cooked with the recipe for Cod Portuguese I got from the Recipe Finder here too. a slice of water melon- 
LOTS of herbal tea through the day.


@Lanny  we have the noodles with Oxo cube since I can remember, way before my diabetes, and now I get some low salt cubes from Knorr- Hope you are feeling better!!!

@Ljc  was it you that said like burnt stuff?  my daughter loved fried onions almost burnt when she was a toddler...and I got used to it and still do! I always like stuff well done...not sure I would go for burnt toast though LOL


----------



## Ljc

@MrsPeel , yes it’s me that likes burnt toast and burnt onions, mind you I love raw onions , whenever I am chopping/slicing them I’m eating them too
Your Birthday meal sounds lovely, right up my street.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 21/9
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {276 Cal / 32.2g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded),mackerel / Tangerine {242 Cal / 18.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {70 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}
Rabbit & prune casserole_ [leftovers]_, green beans, peas {255 Cal / 29.9g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {146 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Chocolate cake {215 Cal / 28.3g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Breaded basa fillets, fries, baked beans {383 Cal / 38.0g Carbs}
Peach, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {149 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1815
Carbs 195.1g
Protein 106.5g
Fat 56.1g (Sat Fat 14.6g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Eh! You had a GREAT birthday bash meal, @MrsPeel!

I wonder if your user name is from The Avengers: John Stead & Mrs. Emma Peel? A tv show kind of like James Bond with the early series in black & white & ran until the 70’s or 80’s with the young Joanna Lumley as the last Avenger girl!

I can see that we’re going to get a breath of fresh air from your daily menus! I DO tend to stick to the same things & can do woth dome changes at times.

Welcome to this thread, @MrsPeel & glad to have you on board!

I’m feeling much better today & will get around to posting later! Did a LOT of sleeping & just woke up & ate!


----------



## Lanny

21/09/18 Felt a lot better today!

00:00 BS 10.2 not much of a drop. Midnight Levemir 6 units. A bit of a struggle to sleep & only lightly dozed.

05:55 BS 6.7. 20 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 4 slices toast kingsmill no crusts 50/50 with 200g baked beans heinz & 100g grated mature cheddar dromona & 1 cup tea twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. Only ate 2 thirds of the toast! 07:54 BS 7.7.

08:58 BS 8.2. A slight rise, the cheese, & hungry again. 16 units Novorapid, guessing the reduction, Early Lunch:- the other third left of breakfast earlier, reheated, & bottled water. 10:41 BS 8.0. Yay! Seems I got the dose bang on the nose! Was REALLY tired so, 24 units Levemir & all other meds before sleeping! Yawn emoji.

21:19 BS 8.5. Had a GREAT sleep & woke up MUCH better: no sniffy nose! 20 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving reheated baked potato mash & 2 cups twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. 23:00 BS 10.9. A wee bit high!

Moving around, I’m still a wee bit short of breath with a dry throat & slight cough! So, not completely out from under the weather, yet!

Will be up for a while now & will have my midnight Levemir soon!

Hope you all had a good day & hope you sleep well!

In the words of Scarlet O’ Hara: “Tomorrow is another day!”

Edited to add:- Oh! Finished the strike book: very tense ending! Just in time to start the newly out Dick Francis book: still called that even though it’s now written by his son Felix after his passing! There’s a free audible book interview & Felix has been writing them on his own even though they were under his father’s name & this is now his 13th.book! He’s just as good as his dad, if not better!


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny Glad you’re beginning to feel better.


----------



## Ljc

I know it’s not tomorrow yet but as I’m here I’ll post today’s meals 
B. 2 slices of that lovely white bread  toasted to black with some peanut butter and a very large mug of coffee
L. Was rather naughty here, had two more slices of that wonderful white bread  (we’re doing our best to use it up quick) with fair bit of cheese and lots of strong raw onions between the 2 slices. Sparkling water , the cheese n onion was wonderful just a shame about the casing 
D. Gammon , peas pud and a Coke Zero 
After dinner Snack Due to quite a miscalculation of carbs , directly after dinner I needed to imbibe 300 mls of full fat Coke then a bit later 3gingernuts I was awash with Coke lol 
S. will probably have some walnuts


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> I know it’s not tomorrow yet but as I’m here I’ll post today’s meals
> B. 2 slices of that lovely white bread View attachment 9892 toasted to black with some peanut butter and a very large mug of coffee
> L. Was rather naughty here, had two more slices of that wonderful white bread View attachment 9892 (we’re doing our best to use it up quick) with fair bit of cheese and lots of strong raw onions between the 2 slices. Sparkling water , the cheese n onion was wonderful just a shame about the casing
> D. Gammon , peas pud and a Coke Zero
> After dinner Snack Due to quite a miscalculation of carbs , directly after dinner I needed to imbibe 300 mls of full fat Coke then a bit later 3gingernuts I was awash with Coke lol
> S. will probably have some walnuts



That’s ok, @Ljc! I do it all the time! I can’t remember what I ate yesterday when it’s being confused by what I ate today! That’s why I post what I ate today at the end of the day!

That made me laugh! The AWFUL white bread! Your puking emoji!


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 22/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with Alpro coconut milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {329 Cal / 36.6g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine (24 min 09 secs)
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {284 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {58 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Eating out so quantities are estimated_
Oysters x4 / Picpoul (4oz) {195 Cal / 8.8g Carbs}
Fish soup / Picpoul (4oz) {183 Cal / 5.2g Carbs}
Braised ox cheek, parsnip puree, foraged mushrooms / Malbec (4oz) {302 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
Brownie, ice cream, salted caramel sauce {225 Cal / 29.2g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.6 [extra reading after heavy lunch]_
Dinner (7pm): Celeriac & chestnut soup {69 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, hummus {293 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt {85 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2082
Carbs 164.5g
Protein 113.2g
Fat 68.9g (Sat Fat 19.3g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

22/09/18

00:23 Midnight Levemir 6 units.

03:55 BS 7.2.  20 units Novorapid Late Supper:- 1 serving beef casserole & bottled water. 05:55 BS 9.8. Just out of target range!

Lightly dozed!

08:40 BS 7.6. 22 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 3 oatcakes nairns, 75g mature cheddar dromona & 200ml coconut, pineapple & lime juice cracker drinks co. Out of apple juice till Tuesday tesco delivery. 10:14 BS 7.4.

Feeling tired & dropping off. My right ear feels like it’s underwater & there are odd gurgling noises. Dabbed it with a cotton bud soaked in tea tree oil. 

11:00 24 units Levemir & all other meds then, off to bed!

17:24 BS 6.4. Awake & ear is very noisy. 22 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 chicken sandwiches (1 serving cold chicken casserole & 4 slices Kingsmill no crusts 50/50) & 200ml mango & passion fruit juice cracker drinks co. More tea tree oil in ear after eating: before & I’d be tasting it as permeates the ENT tract! 19:09 BS 7.7. Had to dash off in the middle of Strictly to wash hands for test!

22:07 BS 6.8. Just after bath & going to bed! Applied more tea tree oil in ear! Might have to get antibiotics from GP after all for an ear infection: playing it by ear!

REALLY enjoyed Strictly Come Dancing tonight but, was struggling to stay awake at the end & actually dozed off & missed the last dance! Just watched that last dance on BBC iPlayer on the iPad!

Going to sleep now! Goodnight everybody!


----------



## HOBIE

Just had Sunday dinner. Two crackers. Having a lazy day for a change.


----------



## Ljc

B.  2  more slices of that lovely  white toast well burnt slathered with peanut butter and coffee with cream.
L. I know I ate something but am scratching my head now. Sparkling water. 
D. Cheats jacket potato (frozen mash) with chilli con carne and a Coke Zero.

During the early hours lots of thing for a stubborn hypo.


----------



## MrsPeel

@Ljc  I also like raw onion but not sure I would eat them whilst chopping...I'm usually crying my eyes out LOL but love them in salads or burgers or whatever I can stick them in raw too!

what I love about the Brazilian Rodizio is that I can eat for my diabetes without going into huge "bad stuff" , isn't a thing we can do often as it is (I think at the moment) £26 per person and then you pay drinks and desert...we went because we got a discount voucher from the Brazilian free magazine...and it w`s my 60th so.... we didn't mind spending a bit more !!!! 

@Lanny  thanks!!!! I'm feeling a LOT better about keeping a good behavior for my diabetes with you guys here.... plus the whole site usually give me the answers I need, so, in the right path <3

the MrsPeel thing : YES!!!!! only my MrsPeel was Diana Rigg- we were living in Argentina , I was 10. The program went on air Tuesdays  at 10pm, so I would cheat and try to make myself ill so I wouldn't go to school and my parents would let me watch TV!!!!! My mum even made me a black cat suit out of plastic bags for a play we wrote and performed in school!!! 
I watched a couple of years, some of it was the b&w, some color... I refused to go see the film they did with Uma Thurman, I liked Joanna Lumley but in my heart, Diana Rigg is THE MrsPeel! 

OK now.... I was REALLY bad yesterday.
Breakfast was ok, coffee with semi skimmed milk, a Warburtons Thin slice with lightest Philadelphia cream cheese and a piece of water melon- 
Then I ate couple of apricots mid morning and lunch ... there was nothing in our house that could be eaten without at least 40 minutes prep and cook, so I found some polenta, had that with a bit of Flora and dried oregano, parsley & black pepper...
from there everything got nuts as I couldn't find anything and couldn't stand for longer than 5 minutes as my pain levels were high and my hands would not obey... found a tin of sardines I thought werte with tomnato sauce, but not onlky I splashed my clothes with oil on trying to open it, I realized it was tikka sauce and not tomato...
so.....
I went to Deliveroo and got me a Fat Burger with fries. That got me down £10 (included delivery)because I had a £3 OFF coupon.
I also texted my daughter for her to order me a Mc Donalds apple pie (I dont have Uber Eats) but (Thank God!!!! LOL) I gave up because the pie is £0.99...but they charge £3.50 delivery!!!!

I'm being good today: coffee with a couple of wholemeal granary bread, one with flora and marmite (dots of it, can't take too much of , so never spread it) another one with a low sugar Morrisons marmalade.
I had a box of 80g blueberries and now a friend of mine is coming over to help me cook a couple of meals, so I'm hoping not to get out of the good stuff this week!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 23/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Apple (half), walnuts {96 Cal / 8.8g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast 2 (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes /
Juice from half a grapefruit {262 Cal / 29.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Sweet potato & chorizo soup, sourdough croutons {145 Cal /23.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {239 Cal / 5.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, cashews {114 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Roast lamb, fondant potato, carrots, swede,
broad beans, parsnip crisps / Malbec (3oz) {538 Cal / 38.9g Carbs}
Vanilla panna cotta, summer fruit, biscotti {206 Cal / 20.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {163 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1841
Carbs 165.4g
Protein 96.3g
Fat 69.9g (Sat Fat 17.6g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

23/09/18
00:00 Midnight alarm BS 8.6. 6 units Levemir & back to sleep!

08:24 BS 7.7. 22 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving reheated baked potato mash, 100g baked beans heinz & 200ml coconut, pineapple & lime juice cracker drinks co. 09:44 BS 7.8.

Prepared & put lamb curry in the slow cooker for dinner later.

Recipe for lamb curry 8 servings
2x375g bags frozen diced lamb asda
4 sticks of carrots sliced
3 onions diced
6 large baking potatoes cut into 2 inch chunks
Full pot 200g curry concentrate dragon foods brand
1 pint water
3tsp mixed herbs schwartz
60 grinds of garlic santa maria
3 grinds black pepper schwartz
Slow cooked on med for 9 or 10 hours.

Dozed off after breakfast & the midday alarm woke me.

12:00 24 units Levemir & all other meds. Went back to bed!

19:55 BS 4.3. Hadn’t meant to sleep so long! Jumped up & staggered to switch off the slow cooker! Was light headed & a wee bit dizzy before I tested! Knowing this new meter, GlucoRx , is about 0.3 higher than the, much missed, Freestyle, I’m hypo I dished up some curry right away! 

22 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving lamb curry & bottled water! Found I wasn’t very hungry & only ate half of it! Oh no, the insulin is already on board! Will have to keep a close eye on! 21:23 BS 5.1. Too low Correction Snack:- 2 scoops salted caramel ice cream carte dor. Oatcake is too slow, fruit juices, newly changed recipes, not enough carbs so, tried a compromise of the ice cream for the combination of sugar & fat for sustained release?

The curry worked this time & was delicious but, just didn’t have much of an appetite! I actually DIDN’T enjoy the ice cream as I was feeling bloated & full: just a necessity to avoid a hypo!

22:45 BS 7.9. 23:33 BS 7.0. Seems I made the right choice!

I hope you all had a good day & I bid you goodnight! Will have my midnight Levemir & off to bed! Physio assessment tomorrow after lunch at 2pm!


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 more slices of that gorgeous  bread well burnt, smothered in peanut butter had  a huge coffee with cream. Swiftly followed by two small cans of full fat Coke.
L. Another speedily drunk small can of full fat Coke and three necessary gingernuts.
 S.. even more full fat Coke
D. Roast chicken breast,  4 small roast potatoes, broccoli and a Coke Zero, I bolussed  very conservatively only gave myself half the units I normally would have and
S. another small can of full fat Coke and three gingernuts.
S . A small handful of walnuts, this was a treat. 
Water throughout the day.
After today shenanigans I’m going to make sure I’ve  got plenty of dropping room.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. 2 more slices of that gorgeous View attachment 9899 bread well burnt, smothered in peanut butter had  a huge coffee with cream. Swiftly followed by two small cans of full fat Coke.
> L. Another speedily drunk small can of full fat Coke and three necessary gingernuts.
> S.. even more full fat Coke
> D. Roast chicken breast,  4 small roast potatoes, broccoli and a Coke Zero, I bolussed  very conservatively only gave myself half the units I normally would have and
> S. another small can of full fat Coke and three gingernuts.
> S . A small handful of walnuts, this was a treat.
> Water throughout the day.
> After today shenanigans I’m going to make sure I’ve  got plenty of dropping room.



Crikey! @Ljc, You had a worse day than me!

I think I’ll have to lower my doses now too! Now that I’m over my cold! The ear has settled down too! Hope things get better for you tomorrow!


----------



## scousebird

Well the weekend wasn't great food wise.  We were in Liverpool visiting Alan's parent's, his dad is just recovering from cancer.  
Alan's mum gets the no sugar bit but doesn't understand the low carb bit of a diabetic diet so we had a fairly high carb weekend 

Anyway, we're home now and can try to be good


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 23/09/18
> 00:00 Midnight alarm BS 8.6. 6 units Levemir & back to sleep!
> 
> 08:24 BS 7.7. 22 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving reheated baked potato mash, 100g baked beans heinz & 200ml coconut, pineapple & lime juice cracker drinks co. 09:44 BS 7.8.
> 
> Prepared & put lamb curry in the slow cooker for dinner later.
> 
> Recipe for lamb curry 8 servings
> 2x375g bags frozen diced lamb asda
> 4 sticks of carrots sliced
> 3 onions diced
> 6 large baking potatoes cut into 2 inch chunks
> Full pot 200g curry concentrate dragon foods brand
> 1 pint water
> 3tsp mixed herbs schwartz
> 60 grinds of garlic santa maria
> 3 grinds black pepper schwartz
> Slow cooked on med for 9 or 10 hours.
> 
> Dozed off after breakfast & the midday alarm woke me.
> 
> 12:00 24 units Levemir & all other meds. Went back to bed!
> 
> 19:55 BS 4.3. Hadn’t meant to sleep so long! Jumped up & staggered to switch off the slow cooker! Was light headed & a wee bit dizzy before I tested! Knowing this new meter, GlucoRx , is about 0.3 higher than the, much missed, Freestyle, I’m hypo I dished up some curry right away!
> 
> 22 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving lamb curry & bottled water! Found I wasn’t very hungry & only ate half of it! Oh no, the insulin is already on board! Will have to keep a close eye on! 21:23 BS 5.1. Too low Correction Snack:- 2 scoops salted caramel ice cream carte dor. Oatcake is too slow, fruit juices, newly changed recipes, not enough carbs so, tried a compromise of the ice cream for the combination of sugar & fat for sustained release?
> 
> The curry worked this time & was delicious but, just didn’t have much of an appetite! I actually DIDN’T enjoy the ice cream as I was feeling bloated & full: just a necessity to avoid a hypo!
> 
> 22:45 BS 7.9. 23:33 BS 7.0. Seems I made the right choice!
> 
> I hope you all had a good day & I bid you goodnight! Will have my midnight Levemir & off to bed! Physio assessment tomorrow after lunch at 2pm!



I think we’ve all done the same, jabbed for a portion of something and when it came time to eat it wasn’t hungry, I Hope we both have a better day today, being in hypo central is not nice at all. I still use juice for hypo’s, I just have more juice, but mostly I use small cans if coke. 
Hope your Physio assessment goes well today, will they be adding more exersizes, hope you’re not in too much pain afterwards.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> I think we’ve all done the same, jabbed for a portion of something and when it came time to eat it wasn’t hungry, I Hope we both have a better day today, being in hypo central is not nice at all. I still use juice for hypo’s, I just have more juice, but mostly I use small cans if coke.
> Hope your Physio assessment goes well today, will they be adding more exersizes, hope you’re not in too much pain afterwards.



Thanks, @Ljc!

I wouldn’t mind more exercises & even stretches now: nevk is so much stronger now! And I’d like a bit more movement, especially backward, in my left arm which can only come with stretches by the physiotherapist that I can’t do on my own! I’ll put it to her & see what happens: if neck reacts, hopefully not?


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Raspberries & Greek Yogurt, 2 poached eggs on Hovis small wholemeal toasted, water.
Tea
L: 6 Ryvita wholegrain crispbread, cheese spread, pate, Activia NAS yogurt.
Tea
T: Minced beef & sweet potato stew with cabbage, coffee.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 24/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with Alpro coconut milk),
peach, raspberries, almonds {279 Cal / 39.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {226 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………...7.5km row

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & chestnut soup {74 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, hummus {368 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {132 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Kit Kat {104 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Albacore tuna steak, new potatoes, butternut squash,
peas, green beans {403 Cal / 40.1g Carbs} 
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {158 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1874
Carbs 177.6g
Protein 106.0g
Fat 68.5g (Sat Fat 17.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

24/09/18
05:01 BS 7.8. 22 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- the other half serving lamb curry, 1 serving reheated baked potato mash & 200ml longlife almond milk. 06:59 BS 8.7.

10:48 BS 5.1. Dropped quite a bit. 16 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, Lunch:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving reheated baked potato mash & bottled water. 12:48 BS 10.6. A bit high. 24 units Levemir & all other meds.

14:00 Physio appointment. Very quick assessment as it still hurt a bit when examined by laying hands on me! Continue with the daily exercises & she’ll see me one last time on 15/10/18 when I’ll be discharged! I’ll need to continue with the daily exercises but, there’s nothing else that needs assessment!

Got home around 14:45 & slept!

23:27 BS 9.5. Not hungry yet! So, will post what I eat, when I do, in tomorrow’s post.

Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## MrsPeel

Breakfast: wholemeal muffin and scrambled eggs- coffee  w semi skimmed milk

making some progress after breaking the diet on my birthday week- my carer was here yesterday so I was able to spend a few hours in the kitchen cooking- made Spinach & sweetcorn fritters and Butternut Squash & Borlotti beans stew (from the  Diabetes UK's recipe finder ) made adjustments to the stew using one tin of chopped tomatoes instead of two and lightening it with a bit of water.

lunch was two of the spinach & sweetcorn fritters and watercress & grated onion salad- had a bite of a brownie my daughter made, with Truvia & 74% cooking chocolate.

lots of green tea and raspberry & blood orange tea, an apricot and a little box of blueberries in the afternoon.

evening before my daughter came back had a couple of the spinach fritters, then when she came back we had the Buternut squash stew.
I couldn't sleep until 4:30 am even though I was awake at 7 am in the morning, it generally happens when I get out of bed and get more active, had a small bowl with sea food (muscles, shrimps, shelled prawns, and they cheat by putting some crab sticks and then making bulk by adding the same, only shredded- I'n quiet sure, having grown up in the sea side, none of it has actual crab in it but better than eating bread or the things I used to much on, I'm even ashamed of typing them! LOL)  without any dressing. I also had a couple of squares cut of the 74% cooking chocolate.

woke up at 8:00 am with my carer's text that she isn't coming today, so, not a very good start of the day, I'm only having coffee...


----------



## Derry

I don't understand. Are your BG levels ok when you eat Potatoes, Oatcake, Porridge, Parsnips? If I ate these foods, my Glucose levels go up to higher levels if I were not to eat those foods mentioned above.  My typical day is nothing for breakfast. Lunch a meat salad or homemade soup, Dinner would be..Broccoli and Cauliflower mash, pork chop, and greens or other vegs that grow above ground. Rice pasta couscous potatoes bread is all no-no for me. I will eat Berries full fat cream, full fat butter, Olive oil, all meat, fish, certain nuts eggs cheese etc. I have looked around this site and am shocked at what Diabetes.UK are telling Diabetics to eat. I used to eat all so I thought healthy food what this site are recommending and I ended up being a Pre-Diabetic. Now I have changed my diet and my sugar levels are under control


----------



## grovesy

That is because we have many different tolerances to each other.


----------



## Ljc

Brunch. Cheese and onion sarnie, an apple and coffee with cream. 
D. Not hungry, Coke Zero 
S. Some walnuts 
S . needed as dropping fast a good slug of juice followed a bit later with a slice of cheese and onion quiche so I could sleep safely. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Ljc

Derry said:


> I don't understand. Are your BG levels ok when you eat Potatoes, Oatcake, Porridge, Parsnips? If I ate these foods, my Glucose levels go up to higher levels if I were not to eat those foods mentioned above.  My typical day is nothing for breakfast. Lunch a meat salad or homemade soup, Dinner would be..Broccoli and Cauliflower mash, pork chop, and greens or other vegs that grow above ground. Rice pasta couscous potatoes bread is all no-no for me. I will eat Berries full fat cream, full fat butter, Olive oil, all meat, fish, certain nuts eggs cheese etc. I have looked around this site and am shocked at what Diabetes.UK are telling Diabetics to eat. I used to eat all so I thought healthy food what this site are recommending and I ended up being a Pre-Diabetic. Now I have changed my diet and my sugar levels are under control



Hi @Derry , welcome to the forum.  We on this  forum as opposed to the main Site mostly reduce our carbohydrates by varying degrees, following a variety of diets including Keto . It really depends on what we as individuals  can tolerate.
I am lucky in that even before I went onto insulin I tolerated wholemeal bread so long as I kept to no more than two slices a day, Porridge has a,ways been fine for me and I can have a small amount of mashed potato.
We also bare our sins here on this thread. So if or rather when I fall off the wagon it gets reported on here.

Personally I am not keen on some of the recipe ideas put forward by Diabetes UK as I find them far too carby for me as well as needing a cupboard full of ingredients. I much prefer simple meals that I grew up with, with the occasional curry or Chinese with either little or no rice.

You might want to have a read of what we think about the latest meal suggestions in the Balance magazine
meal-suggestions-in-balance-would-they-suit-you-genuine-questions


----------



## scousebird

Today 
Tea
B: Porridge, 2 boiled eggs, water.
Tea
L: I had a pork pie minus the pastry  & an Activia NAS yogurt 
Water
T: Brisket cooked in the slow cooker with carrot, onion & turnip and a few new potatoes, tea
Water 
Chouffe coffee (Belgian coffee liqueur)


----------



## Lanny

25/09/18
06:56 BS 6.9.  Awake. Feeling lazy & stayed in bed for a bit!

08:14 BS 8.2 20 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving lamb curry, 1 serving steam veg rice birdseye & 1 cup tea twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. 09:48 BS 12.5. Yikes! Correction of 2 units. I can’t remember the last time I had rice & I think not in combination with the curry or at breakfast! Maybe at lunch or dinner when my insulin resistance is less? Also, reheating cold rice doesn’t help as it still affects BS: unlike pasta & potatoes! Lesson learned!

11:38 BS 8.2. After correction. 24 units Levemir & all other meds.

12:56 BS 8.2. Tesco delivery here & put away so, 16 units, taking account of 2 active units from correction, Lunch:- 1 pack 12 chicken gyoza steamed itsu & 150ml apple juice tesco, grower’s harvest, missed this.

Was tired & went to bed. Midnight alarm woke me up. Will post dinner in tomorrow’s post. 00:05 BS 7.4.

Hope you all had a good day!

My ear is really starting to bother me now & if I wasn’t waiting for tesco delivery, I would have seen GP. Will definitely do so tomorrow & get antibiotics: loud gurgling in my ear is VERY annoying!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> My ear is really starting to bother me now & if I wasn’t waiting for tesco delivery, I would have seen GP. Will definitely do so tomorrow & get antibiotics: loud gurgling in my ear is VERY annoying!


Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> Hope you get it sorted



Thanks @scousebird!Got an appointment to see GP this morning at 10:50.


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 25/09/18
> 06:56 BS 6.9.  Awake. Feeling lazy & stayed in bed for a bit!
> 
> 08:14 BS 8.2 20 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving lamb curry, 1 serving steam veg rice birdseye & 1 cup tea twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. 09:48 BS 12.5. Yikes! Correction of 2 units. I can’t remember the last time I had rice & I think not in combination with the curry or at breakfast! Maybe at lunch or dinner when my insulin resistance is less? Also, reheating cold rice doesn’t help as it still affects BS: unlike pasta & potatoes! Lesson learned!
> 
> 11:38 BS 8.2. After correction. 24 units Levemir & all other meds.
> 
> 12:56 BS 8.2. Tesco delivery here & put away so, 16 units, taking account of 2 active units from correction, Lunch:- 1 pack 12 chicken gyoza steamed itsu & 150ml apple juice tesco, grower’s harvest, missed this.
> 
> Was tired & went to bed. Midnight alarm woke me up. Will post dinner in tomorrow’s post. 00:05 BS 7.4.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> My ear is really starting to bother me now & if I wasn’t waiting for tesco delivery, I would have seen GP. Will definitely do so tomorrow & get antibiotics: loud gurgling in my ear is VERY annoying!



I hope they sort out your ear infection once and for all, mines come back for a return visit grr .


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> I hope they sort out your ear infection once and for all, mines come back for a return visit grr .



Yeah! Read your post on the waking thread & it made me laugh!


----------



## Ljc

B. Had the last of that bread   toasted to a black crisp with peanut butter and a large coffee with the last of the cream
L . 4 Sesame seed Ryvita’s (my favourites) with cheese , coffee and an apple.
D .  Not hungry, sparkling water.
S. A slice of cheese n onion quiche and a Coke Zero.
Before bed snack , some walnuts 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. Had the last of that bread   toasted to a black crisp with peanut butter and a large coffee with the last of the cream
> L . 4 Sesame seed Ryvita’s (my favourites) with cheese , coffee and an apple.
> D .  Not hungry, sparkling water.
> S. A slice of cheese n onion quiche and a Coke Zero.
> Before bed snack , some walnuts
> Water throughout the day.



I’ll bet you’re relieved!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> I’ll bet you’re relieved!


Most definitely.
I used to love white bread, mind you that was back in the day when bread was real bread and not the steamed pap  it is now. Yes I know I could make my own wholemeal etc  the only trouble with that is, I would be far too tempted to eat it  and they’d be thick slices too


----------



## Lanny

Just a quick update! Just back afer GP visit & eaten a naughty lunch: fish & chip shop next door to the chemist!

Very nice locum doctor with a pleasant bedside manner. My sinues are still bunged up after my cold tha’s affecting the ears. It would be best to use a decongestant but, can’t on blood pressure medication. I found that out myself the hard way when I used a vicks inhaler for a stuffy nose & felt SO ill for 24 hours! All the info leaflets for decongestants state they can’t be taken with blood pressure meds.

The doctor gave me a spray instead to calm down the inflamed skin. Ears are clear with no sign of infection. She took the time to read my notes & joked with me about my trampolining accident, asked me for my BS readings this morning & told me they were very good, for me! She must have gotten them from my hospital DSN team as I printout all my readings for them from mySugr app. A very pleasant visit with a doctor that has a very nice bedside manner!


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> mines come back for a return visit grr .


Sorry to hear that


----------



## scousebird

Tea
Milky cocoa
B: 1 Rye & sunflower seed bread toasted, 1/2 avocado, 2 poached eggs, Greek yogurt with cinnamon.
Tea
Cheeky home made sausage roll (not made by me) 
L: Raspberries, Activia NAS yogurt
Tea
T: Chicken supreme, cauli rice, red wine.


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> Tea
> Milky cocoa
> B: 1 Rye & sunflower seed bread toasted, 1/2 avocado, 2 poached eggs, Greek yogurt with cinnamon.
> Tea
> Cheeky home made sausage roll (not made by me)
> L: Raspberries, Activia NAS yogurt
> Tea
> T: Chicken supreme, cauli rice, red wine.



Nice menu apart, from the avocado: yuck! Puking emoji


----------



## Lanny

26/09/18
00:05 BS 7.4. 20 units Novorapid 6 units Levemir Dinner:- 1 pack 12 chicken gyzoya steamed & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest. 02:21 BS 12.6. Correction 2 units Novorapid. Slept.

07:28 Awake BS 6.5. 18 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, exercises & Breakfast:- 1.5 packs 12 tempura prawns & bottled water. Not really hungry. 09:05 BS 8.9.

10:33 BS 9.9 at GP’s waiting room! Bit stressed!

12:26 just back home after getting ear spray at chemist & buying lunch at the chip shop next door. 24 units Novorapid, carbs guess, 24 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 sausages, chips & beans with half bottle 250ml coke. Very naughty & I don’t normally eat this but, was very relieved after visit to GP! @Ljc, feel free to slap me! 14:22 BS 9.5. Whey hey! Not a bad guess!

Dozed off after applying ear spray after eating, in case it permeates the ENT tract & tastes horrible: tea tree oil; yuck!

17:20 Awake BS 5.4. That’s quite a drop while I was asleep. Know I’m not done sleeping: wee call of nature, really! Don’t want to risk going lower during more sleep so, had the other half bottle 250ml coke & 1x32.5g pack crisps roast chicken walkers & 10 units Novorapid, guessing dose. Went back to sleep.

21:55 Awake BS 10.5. Eh! Obviously under guessed the dose a little. Not hungry yet! May or may not eat before midnight: most likely NOT. But, midnight Levemir will help bring that down! Which I might take a bit earlier & go back to sleep!

I hope you all had a good day & not been as naughty as I was!

Had to carb guess twice today & didn’t get it right! I forgot that my pre lunch reading was still elevated by the stress of going to see the GP? Hence the drop after I dozed off? Then, under estimated the insulin dose for the precautionary snack before going back to sleep! I can’t get it right every time!


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 26/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {289 Cal / 22.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Peach, macadamias {98 Cal / 8.8g Carbs}
……………………………..2 mile walk
……………………………..5 km row (24 min 15 sec)

Lunch (12pm): Lamb & barley broth {98 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad {308 Cal / 8.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {134 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.7_
Dinner (6pm): Spanish fish stew, pangrattato /
Sauvignon Blanc (4oz) {611 Cal / 48.7g Carbs} 
Malaga ice cream {157 Cal / 21.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk (semi skimmed) {167 Cal / 18.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1940
Carbs 159.3g
Protein 109.6g
Fat 72.5g (Sat Fat 18.1g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

Took my midnight Levemir at 23:00 & going back to bed!

Goodnight folks!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 26/09/18
> 00:05 BS 7.4. 20 units Novorapid 6 units Levemir Dinner:- 1 pack 12 chicken gyzoya steamed & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest. 02:21 BS 12.6. Correction 2 units Novorapid. Slept.
> 
> 07:28 Awake BS 6.5. 18 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, exercises & Breakfast:- 1.5 packs 12 tempura prawns & bottled water. Not really hungry. 09:05 BS 8.9.
> 
> 10:33 BS 9.9 at GP’s waiting room! Bit stressed!
> 
> 12:26 just back home after getting ear spray at chemist & buying lunch at the chip shop next door. 24 units Novorapid, carbs guess, 24 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 sausages, chips & beans with half bottle 250ml coke. Very naughty & I don’t normally eat this but, was very relieved after visit to GP! @Ljc, feel free to slap me! 14:22 BS 9.5. Whey hey! Not a bad guess!
> 
> Dozed off after applying ear spray after eating, in case it permeates the ENT tract & tastes horrible: tea tree oil; yuck!
> 
> 17:20 Awake BS 5.4. That’s quite a drop while I was asleep. Know I’m not done sleeping: wee call of nature, really! Don’t want to risk going lower during more sleep so, had the other half bottle 250ml coke & 1x32.5g pack crisps roast chicken walkers & 10 units Novorapid, guessing dose. Went back to sleep.
> 
> 21:55 Awake BS 10.5. Eh! Obviously under guessed the dose a little. Not hungry yet! May or may not eat before midnight: most likely NOT. But, midnight Levemir will help bring that down! Which I might take a bit earlier & go back to sleep!
> 
> I hope you all had a good day & not been as naughty as I was!
> 
> Had to carb guess twice today & didn’t get it right! I forgot that my pre lunch reading was still elevated by the stress of going to see the GP? Hence the drop after I dozed off? Then, under estimated the insulin dose for the precautionary snack before going back to sleep! I can’t get it right every time!


Here you go 
 
I am only jealous lol I’ve been fancying cod roe and chips for ages, we hav a wonderful chippy in the next town


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> we hav a wonderful chippy in the next town


We have a wonderful chippy about 300m away


----------



## Lanny

@Ljc, must be done & couldn’t have been done by a nicer person!

Just you wait & read what I had for breakfast today!


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a large coffee.
L. 4 sesame seed Ryvita’s 2 with Brussels pate, coffee and an apple. 
D.  Was rather naughty,  frozen mashed potato with cheese around 46 carbs , luckily I had no baked beans in else  I would have had some of them too ,  and a Coke Zero.
Bedtime S.  Some walnuts
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> B. 2 slices of wholemealView attachment 9913 toast with peanut butter and a large coffee.
> L. 4 sesame seed Ryvita’s 2 with Brussels pate, coffee and an apple.
> D.  Was rather naughty,  frozen mashed potato with cheese around 46 carbs , luckily I had no baked beans in else  I would have had some of them too ,  and a Coke Zero.
> Bedtime S.  Some walnuts
> Water throughout the day.



Ah! Normal service is resumed & you enjoyed your much missed usual!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 27/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blackberries, walnuts {292 Cal / 36.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {211 Cal / 18.9g Carbs}

Snack (10.30am): Sweet potato & chorizo soup{79 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}
……………………………...5 km row 

Lunch (12pm): Shepherds pie_ [leftovers]_, cauliflower, 
runner beans {362 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {150 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana, 100% chocolate {92 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………...4 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Prawn & lemon orzo / Soave (4oz) {435 Cal / 44.2g Carbs} 
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {132 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1834
Carbs 192.7g
Protein 95.0g
Fat 53.6g (Sat Fat 11.4g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

27/09/18 Well today has been a day of too much insulin as the ear spray is doing its thing & I’m MUCH better! Still slept a lot, though!

04:38 BS 8.4.  24 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving lamb curry, 1 bag steam veg rice birdeye & bottled water. Ear spray after eating. Forgot to test as I started slow cooking chicken casserole & baking potatoes, for dinner later, & was too busy posting, a lot, on the music thread! Scooped the baked potatoes out of their skins when done, added butter & black pepper & cooled in the fridge to be reheated when eating.

Same recipe with a smaller whole chicken, 1.25kg so, managed to fit in 1.5 punnets of closed cup mushrooms, 2 diced onions & 1 extra oxo pot, 4 in total, to cover the extra ingredients. Slowed cooked on med for 8 hours.

10:56 BS 6.6. 18 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, 24 units Levemir, all other meds plus an allergy tablet, as suggested by GP to help with sinuses as I can’t have decongestants due to blood pressure meds: handy tip from GP; not as effective as a decongestant but, still helps! Lunch: 1 herb, cheese & mushroom omelette, 1 bag steam veg birdseye sunshine mix & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest. Ear spray after eating. Was tired & slept!

17:16 BS 4.1. Awake. Felt light headed when vertical & VERY unsteady on my feet so, sipped half can 165ml coke!

17:46 BS 5.8. Come back up nicely. 12 units Novorapid, very cautious reduction, Dinner:- 1 serving reheated baked potato mash, half a chicken leg, 1 chicken oyster or mini breast fillet & bottled water. 20:19 BS 6.2. A bit low but, ok, ish since I forgot to test earlier & it’s past the 2 hour window: again posting a lot on the music thread!

23:27 BS 7.5. Going to bed! A little rise there from the hypo treatment just before dinner?

Feel MUCH better today &, although I reduced doses today, that improvement kept me on my toes as I STILL over bolused!

Goodnight everyone! I tired & will take my midnight Levemir, a bit early again, & go to bed!


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny glad you’re feeling better, insulin sure keeps us on our toes doesn’t it.


----------



## Ljc

Brunch.  A cheese n onion sarnie , coffee and a bit later an apple
D. Meatballs Al Forno ? I didn’t fancy any veg, a Coke Zero.
Sadly I’m all out of walnuts , may have a few almonds 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 28/9
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with Alpro coconut milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, cashews {299 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, scrambled eggs,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {379 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}

Snack (10.30am): Lamb & pearl barley broth {88 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Lunch (2pm):_ Buffet after a funeral, quantities estimated_
Vegetable quiche, pork pie, fries /
Gin & tonic (large / slimline) / Champagne (8oz) {652 Cal / 41.2g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Celeriac & chestnut soup {72 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}
Ham salad, hummus {175 Cal / 13.1g Carbs} 
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {138 Cal / 8.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1878
Carbs 148.6g
Protein 65.4g
Fat 73.3g (Sat Fat 18.0g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Greek yogurt & raspberries, 2 boiled eggs
Tea
Now, this is where the day went downhill, rapidly .  We held a Macmillan coffee morning at work - there was cake, lots of cake.  Are you getting the picture? Anyway, my part in the cake eating exercise helped us to raise almost £600 
After the cake I had to have something savoury, I was almost craving it so ended up with a tuna salad sourdough roll.
Coffee
T: Slow cooked gammon with 2 sweet potato and cheese slices. G&T's


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea
> B: Greek yogurt & raspberries, 2 boiled eggs
> Tea
> Now, this is where the day went downhill, rapidly .  We held a Macmillan coffee morning at work - there was cake, lots of cake.  Are you getting the picture? Anyway, my part in the cake eating exercise helped us to raise almost £600
> After the cake I had to have something savoury, I was almost craving it so ended up with a tuna salad sourdough roll.
> Coffee
> T: Slow cooked gammon with 2 sweet potato and cheese slices. G&T's



Ahhh! BUT, did you enjoy it?


----------



## Lanny

Slept for over 15 hours after lunch yesterday & only awake briefly at midnight for Lemevir. Sleeping emoji

So, will ACTUALLY post yesterday’s meals later this morning: have to rack brains after this morning’s breakfast!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> Ahhh! BUT, did you enjoy it?


Too right I did


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> Too right I did



THAT’S what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Lanny

28/09/18
06:05 BS 8.5. Awake but, not hungry! So, 10 units Novorapid & half an oatcake to stop BS rising! I find that half my breakfast dose & half an oatcake is the right combination for this.  07:46 BS 4.9. Too low! Sipped half can 165ml coke. 08:26 BS 6.2. 8 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving reheated baked potato mash & the rest of the coke. Because it was quick to microwave. 10:50 BS 9.9. Just outside target range!

Judging from that I think, at present, I need 16 or 18 units for breakfast so,  might have been ok with 6 or 8 units for the half oatcake?

12:15 BS 10.0. With meter tolerances that’s about the same reading with no drop: the coke? 14 units Novorapid, guessing dose, 24 units Levemir, all other meds & Lunch:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans, herb, cheese & mushroom omelette & bottled water. 13:57 BS 9.1.

Very tired & conked out after testing: don’t know when.

Woke all bright eyed, bushy tailed & raring to go this morning!


----------



## HOBIE

Derry said:


> I don't understand. Are your BG levels ok when you eat Potatoes, Oatcake, Porridge, Parsnips? If I ate these foods, my Glucose levels go up to higher levels if I were not to eat those foods mentioned above.  My typical day is nothing for breakfast. Lunch a meat salad or homemade soup, Dinner would be..Broccoli and Cauliflower mash, pork chop, and greens or other vegs that grow above ground. Rice pasta couscous potatoes bread is all no-no for me. I will eat Berries full fat cream, full fat butter, Olive oil, all meat, fish, certain nuts eggs cheese etc. I have looked around this site and am shocked at what Diabetes.UK are telling Diabetics to eat. I used to eat all so I thought healthy food what this site are recommending and I ended up being a Pre-Diabetic. Now I have changed my diet and my sugar levels are under control


Well done Derry & welcome


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> Too right I did


That’s good to hear 
It r3minds me of the time some years ago now, that my team decided to fund raise for think I it was children in need, we provided our blood donors with some real nice edibles near to the refreshment table. Well I Played my part in adding to the contributions.  I seem to remember  they were very nice too, we managed to raise just under £200


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 29/9
_FBG (6.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (7.30am): Porridge (made with Alpro coconut milk),
nectarine, blackberries, walnuts {335 Cal / 39.1g Carbs}

Snack {10am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Snack (11am): Sweet potato & chorizo soup {82 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

Lunch (1pm):_ KFC, quantities estimated_
KFC chicken breast, small fries {326 Cal / 21.9g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Carrot cake {148 Cal / 17.1g Carbs}

Dinner (8pm):_ Out at restaurant, quantities estimated_
Pastis (2oz) {85 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}
Chicken liver parfait, plum chutney, melba toast / Picpoul (3oz) {280 Cal / 26.7g Carbs}
Wild duck breast, celeriac puree, spinach / Malbec (5oz) {299 Cal / 5.8g Carbs} 
Pear tarte tatin, blackberry ice cream / Sauternes (2oz) {255 Cal / 22.9g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1950
Carbs 180.6g
Protein 79.1g
Fat 65.3g (Sat Fat 17.4g / Trans fat 1.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

29/09/18 Started off badly but, got better!

00:00 Alarm 6 units Levemir & back to sleep.

05:19 Awake after 15 hours of sleep. BS 11.9!!! Horror emoji. 20 units Novorapid, I think from previous day 18 is what I need +2 for the high BS, exercises & Breakfast:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans heinz, herb, cheese & mushroom omelette & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest. 07:38 BS 10.0. Just over target but, still came down nicely.

Started slow cooking beef casserole right after breakfast & it the same recipe except that I substituted the carrots for 450g of frozen garden peas. Slowed cooked on med for 8 hours.

11:32 BS 8.5. 14 units Novorapid, I think 12 is what I need +2 for wee bit higher BS, Lunch:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving baked potato mash & 150ml apple juice. 14:00 BS 6.3. Not a bad guess!

14:47 BS 6.3. A wee bit early for dinner but, hungry & beef casserole ready! 12 units Novorapid Dinner: 1 serving beef casserole & bottled water. 17.35 BS 6.5. Pretty spot on!

Watched Strictly & more or less conked out again afterwards: stayed awake to the end!

A MUCH better day despite, the high start! The guesses were pretty spot on!

It was a pretty good start today & hope it continues! Fingers crossed emoji.

Have a lazy, easy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Ljc

Brunch my usual brekkie and a large coffee.
D. Didn’t fancy a proper dinner so had a cheese n onion sarnie, boy were the onions strong , a Coke Zero and a little later an apple.
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, black pudding, 2 eggs, mushrooms, tinned toms, coffee.
Tea
L: 1 rye bread with smoked mackeral pate
Red wine
Dinner out in posh restaurant. 
Pork & prune terrine with toast
Rabbit & ham hock suet pudding with creamed spinach, carrots & cauli
Cheese board with 2 little raisin toast. 
Lots of red wine & 2 G&Ts in the pub afterwards.


----------



## Pine Marten

We are members of the Richard III Society, and were away for our AGM in Leicester, and last night had a lovely restaurant meal. I had a starter of veggie & halloumi skewers; main was a gorgeous mushroom Wellington (ohhhh, the shortcrust pastry!) & green veg; then dessert was a sticky toffee pudding & cream, all washed down with red wine. I tested before bed and it was 8.6, so not bad. It had gone down to 5.3 this morning


----------



## Lanny

30/09/18 Yippee! All green within target ranges day!

00:00 alarm 6 units Levemir & back to sleep!

04:49 BS 7.4.  18 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 2 sausages cookstown, 1 slice veg roll hulls, 100g baked beans, herb cheese & mushroom omelette & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest. 06:32 BS 9.4. Just within target!

10:19 BS 5.1. 8 units Novorapid, extremely cautious & even ambitious reduction, Lunch:-  1 serving beef casserole & bottled water. 11:30 BS 7.4. Wow! My instincts were right! 24 units Levemir & all other meds. I had a feeling because I feel SO much better today! That’s was my normal dose before coming down with this cold!

14:48 BS 5.5. 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving baked potato mash & bottled water. 17:26 BS 8.2. Forgot to test earlier but, seems spot on too!

20:00 BS 7.2. Just after Strictly results show, which I yawned through the last bit, & going to bed!

Hope you all had an easygoing Sunday! Goodnight all!


----------



## Ljc

Pine Marten said:


> We are members of the Richard III Society, and were away for our AGM in Leicester, and last night had a lovely restaurant meal. I had a starter of veggie & halloumi skewers; main was a gorgeous mushroom Wellington (ohhhh, the shortcrust pastry!) & green veg; then dessert was a sticky toffee pudding & cream, all washed down with red wine. I tested before bed and it was 8.6, so not bad. It had gone down to 5.3 this morning


That sounds


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 30/9
_FBG (6.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, bacon, mushrooms,
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from one orange {325 Cal / 29.0g Carbs}

……………………………..2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {65 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}
King prawn & avocado salad {299 Cal / 5.8g Carbs}
Kiwi, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {121 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………..4 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 3.9_
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots,
turnip, green beans, cauliflower {370 Cal / 34.2g Carbs} 
Apple crumble_ [we now have a glut of apples from the garden], _
vanilla ice cream {315 Cal / 37.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1707
Carbs 151.1g
Protein 101.6g
Fat 65.6g (Sat Fat 17.9g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L . An apple and sparkling water
D. A horrible top crust chicken n mushroom pie that I will never ever buy again , a few minted  and buttered new potato’s, broccoli, tomato ketchup and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day 
I am now craving chocolate, I must resist,...I must resist ..., I must resist. ...............


----------



## Lanny

01/10/18 A mixed bag of readings as I tried reducing the breakfast dose.

00:00 alarm 6 units Levemir & back to sleep.

06:58 BS 7.7. 16 units Novorapid, cautious reduction because of the drops after 2 hour mark & lunch, exercises & Breakfast:- 2 sausages, 1 slice veg roll, baked beans, herb, cheese & mushroom omelette & apple juice. 08:43 BS 10.6. A bit high!

11:53 BS 9.5. Not much of a drop there. 10 units Novorapid, +2 for higher BS, 24 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 pack 12 steamed chicken gyoza & apple juice. 13:56 BS 12.8. Yikes! What happened there? Correction +2.

Rang my DSN for advice about when to reduce doses, is it better to start reducing when big drops of 4 or 5 mmol happen & get higher BS or continue with the same dose & risk hypos? She said reducing the dose is the right thing to do as hypos are best avoided & if you give it time BS will settle down with the lower dose. So, WILL try 16 units again for breakfast.

15:45 BS 8.5. Settled down nicely after correction.

16:56 BS 5.1. Quite a drop in just over an hour! A bit early but, hungry. Maybe DIDN’T need the correction earlier? 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 tempura cod fillet, 1 bag steam veg & bottled water. 18:35 BS 6.6.

Tired & going to bed soon!

Hope you had a good day & I bid you all a goodnight!


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 1/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Snack (6am): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
……………………………...5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, raspberries, almonds {269 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Lamb & pearl barley broth {106 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad {363 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {126 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Sourdough toast, rhubarb jam {143 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Trout, sweet potato fries, celeriac puree, 
peas, sweetcorn {367 Cal / 31.7g Carbs} 
Apple crumble, ice cream_ [small portion]_ {174 Cal / 20.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1693
Carbs 167.8g
Protein 88.2g
Fat 63.0g (Sat Fat 14.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

02/10/18 Slightly better than yesterday but, still one high!
01:53 BS 9.0. 6 units Levemir. Didn’t realise phone battery was low! Woke for a call of nature & realised alarm didn’t go off. Plugged the phone in, did my business & back to bed.

07:43 BS 8.7. 16 units Novorapid, doubled exercises (now 20 sets of each exercise: started with 5 sets) & Breakfast:- 4 sausages, 200g beans, 2 slices buttered toast & 150ml apple juice. Not going to test until lunch as it will probably be high but, will stick with this dose until BS settles down!

11:12 BS 13.2. 10 units Novorapid, +2 because it’s above 13, 24 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1.5 pack 12 tempura prawns & bottled water. 13:54 BS 10.7. Waited a bit longer to test as yesterday it dropped later!

14:58 BS 7.6. Ah! Slight drop! Felt a little peckish so, 4 units Novorapid & Snack:- 1 cup twinings everyday with longlife almond milk & Fibre one chocolate square.

17:21 BS 7.3. A little early but not by much. 4 units Novorapid, not VERY hungry & just wanted something before bed, Dinner:- herb & mushroom omelette & 150ml apple juice. 19:01 BS 6.8.

Feeling tired & going to bed soon!

A better day that settled down nicely later on!

I hope tomorrow starts with a lower reading to give the lower breakfast dose a chance & maybe I won’t need to add extra to the lunch dose!

No ear spray today & my ear/s is ok just in time for tomorrow’s flu vaccine at 7pm health centre after hours!

Hope you had a good day! Goodnight all!


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 2/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
peach, blueberries, pecans {275 Cal / 33.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel /
Tangerine {227 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}

……………………………...5 mile walk 
Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {68 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad {377 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}
Blackberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {132 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {112 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Meatballs (lamb), tagliatelle, Nduja ragu / Chianti (4oz) {607 Cal / 34.9g Carbs} 
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {139 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2015
Carbs 152.4g
Protein 117.9g
Fat 82.3g (Sat Fat 19.7g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

Well I started off ok.
B. My usual sadly no cream for my coffee
L. An apple and sparkling water.
It’s all downhill now
D. Beef mince suet pud , frozen mash, broccoli and a Coke Zero.
S. I managed to resist that choc yesterday  , but last night I remembered I had some dairy free pretend choc , to my shame I ate the whole 100 g bar


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Well I started off ok.
> B. My usual sadly no cream for my coffee
> L. An apple and sparkling water.
> It’s all downhill now
> D. Beef mince suet pud , frozen mash, broccoli and a Coke Zero.
> S. I managed to resist that choc yesterday  , but last night I remembered I had some dairy free pretend choc , to my shame I ate the whole 100 g bar View attachment 9967



Oh, @Ljc. I wish I’d said something on Monday now when you were craving chocolate!

I wrote it & thought about posting it twice but, didn’t in the end!

I’ve been there quite a lot, over the years, about cravings for chocolate & other things! The thing I’ve learnt is when I crave something it only gets stronger the longer I try to resist! So, now when I DO crave chocolate I eat a bit. Or if I don’t have it in the house I get some as soon as possible! That way I end up eating a little when I crave it. Rather than trying to resist, cave in after 4 or 5 days then eat several bars of it. One bar after 1 day is actually not much of a binge when compared to some of my horrors in the past!

But, I hesitated to encourage you to eat some chocolate!

It hasn’t only been chocolate I craved either! One memorable time I craved sausages, during the 6 years after fatty liver diagnosis when I didn’t eat any, I resisted for a week, caved in, bought & ate 1 dozen pork sausages from my local butchers & ended up violently sick in the bathroom sink a few hours after since I couldn’t digest all that fat at once! That was actually a relief because the few hours of blockage was AWFUL!

Chin up, dust yourself off & hopefully your craving is saitated for now!


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny . Thank you. The trouble with me and chocolate is, once I start I can’t stop I just have to eat the whole bar 
I’ll stick to walnuts tonight.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 15/9
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
_Lazy morning today._
Breakfast 2 (8am): Scrambled egg, toast (one slice, seeded), mushrooms, 
tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from half a grapefruit {338 Cal / 27.3g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Greengages {46 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}
………………………...2 mile walk
………………………...5 km on rowing machine 

Lunch (12pm): Lamb & pearl barley broth {120 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {248 Cal / 6.4g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt_, _walnuts {131 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
…………………………………..3 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Game stew, celeriac mash, carrots, 
cauliflower, green beans {379 Cal / 31.1g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {131 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {183 Cal / 19.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1715
Carbs 157.0g
Protein 117.9g
Fat 55.1g (Sat Fat 11.3g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B my usual and coffee with cream.
L. 4 Ryvita’s with liver sausage, an apple and sparkling water 
D. Scampi , 6 chips, peas and a Coke Zero 
S. A few walnuts.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Ham butty on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, apple, Mullerlight Greek yogurt, tea.
Tea
T: Somerset pork casserole, 2 new potatoes, cauli & broccoli, red wine.


----------



## Lanny

03/10/18 A much better day until the flu vaccine!
00:00 alarm 6 units Levemir & back to sleep.

05:24 BS 8.2.  Not hungry so, 8 units Novorapid & half an oatcake to stop BS rise. Stayed in bed.

07:01 BS 7.0 feeling hungry so, 8 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 4 sausages, 100g baked beans, 2 slices buttered toast & cup twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. Halved the amount of beans. 10:01 BS 10.3. Fingers were itching to test earlier but, know, from last few days, that it’ll be high & that’ll temp me to add a correction!

11:00 BS 10.0. Not much change! 8 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 1 serving beef casserole & 150ml apple juice. Forgot to test!

15:44 BS 8.5. 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- herb, pancetta & mushroom omelette & bottled water. 17:41 BS 8.5. Ah! No change BS has settled nicely.

19:00 Flu vaccine at health centre.

19:34 BS 8.5 Back home. Feel wobbly & lightheaded after vaccine so, going to bed early!

Woke up quite high this morning, above 11 mmol & still feel a bit rough. Some years the vaccine makes me feel ill!

Hope things settle down & I feel better?


----------



## Lanny

04/10/18 Felt rough most of the day, post flu jab, & higher BS. But, BS settled down, at last, towards the end of the day, albeit with almost double the amount of insulin: like another little mini cold! Yesterday used 32 units Novorapid & 30 units Levemir; today 60 units Novorapid & 34 units Levemir!

00:05 alarm woke me, felt ill, very clumsy & took me longer than usual to inject 8 units Levemir, upped dose by +2. Took ages to get back to sleep: an hour?

08:28 BS 11.2. Yikes! Wished I’d tested at Midnight now! 20 units Novorapid, +4 guessing increased dose, very reluctantly did my exercises & Breakfast:- 2 slices veg roll, 100g baked beans, 2 slices buttered toast & 1 cup tea twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. Not testing so, I’m not tempted to add a correction dose.

12:04 BS 11.1. Yikes! Virtually no drop at all: MUST have been very high earlier! 22 units Novorapid, guessing +2, Lunch:- 1 serving beef casserole & 150ml apple juice. 15:00 BS 7.6. Yay! Dose seems ok!

17:13 BS 4.8. Quite a drop there. Beginning to feel better, compared to the morning! 18 units Novorapid, guessing slight reduction from lunch dose, Dinner:- 1 pack 8 tempura prawns tesco, 1 pack 1.5 slices frozen prawn toast tesco & 150ml apple juice tesco growers harvest. 20:14 BS 7.1. Seems ok!

Going to bed soon! Feel better this evening than I did in the morning! My right arm, flu jab site, is still swelling up & tender! Thank goodness I asked the nurse to stab my right arm rather than the usual left because of the injury! Although it meant a LOT of tossing & turning last night because both arms hurt!

The flu jab site is a bit more swollen tonight so, I’m putting an ice pack on it before I go to bed!

Hope you all a had a good day! Goodnight everybody!


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 4/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Banana {64Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
…………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
strawberries, raspberries, pecans {285 Cal / 34.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {69 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, hummus {307 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt_, _walnuts {158 Cal / 13.9g Carbs}

…………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Watermelon, pineapple, yoghurt, pistachios {112 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Celeriac & apple soup {49 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Salmon & king prawn lasagne / Soave (4oz) {496 Cal / 37.1g Carbs}
Spiced plums, vanilla ice cream {104 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1726
Carbs 176.1g
Protein 86.7g
Fat 57.1g (Sat Fat 12.0g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 1 Sunflower & pumpkin seed toast with 1/2 avocado & 2 poached eggs, water.
Tea
L: Ham butty on Hovis Nimble wholemeal, a few grapes, Mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Bolognese on Ebly with some grated cheese on top, cognac & tonic.
Water


----------



## Ljc

Brunch.  Was very hungry Ryvita’s with liversausage, an apple and a coffee 
D. 2 beautiful T finest Cumberland pork sausages, a pile of fried onions, a little frozen mash, peas and a Coke Zero.
S. Some walnuts , sparkling water 
I went downhill here.  Had a before bed  snack of a lovely fruit scone which I didn’t bolus for as it was right before bed . I don’t have a hanging head in shame emoji


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny , I hope you feel better today.


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> a little frozen mash


Do you make your own mash & freeze it?


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> Do you make your own mash & freeze it?


If I was dishonest I would say yes


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Brunch.  Was very hungry Ryvita’s with liversausage, an apple and a coffee
> D. 2 beautiful T finest Cumberland pork sausages, a pile of fried onions, a little frozen mash, peas and a Coke Zero.
> S. Some walnuts , sparkling water
> I went downhill here.  Had a before bed  snack of a lovely fruit scone which I didn’t bolus for as it was right before bed . I don’t have a hanging head in shame emoji



Well, I woke up with a slightly lower BS of 9.2. But, still a restless night as both my arms hurt! Hopefully today will be better! I have a better clue to the guessing game of doses thanks to yesterday!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> If I was dishonest I would say yes



Ah! The ready made frozen mash you get in pellets, usually around 8 per scoop of mash, & you just used a few pellets? That's actually quite convenient for better BS control: don't have to eat a full scoop!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Well, I woke up with a slightly lower BS of 9.2. But, still a restless night as both my arms hurt! Hopefully today will be better! I have a better clue to the guessing game of doses thanks to yesterday!


You have my sympathy, My flu jab on Wednesday got my immune system very interested yesterday, high BGs too.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @ Ljc, I've been meaning to ask What's liver sausage?


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Brunch.  Was very hungry Ryvita’s with liversausage, an apple and a coffee
> D. 2 beautiful T finest Cumberland pork sausages, a pile of fried onions, a little frozen mash, peas and a Coke Zero.
> S. Some walnuts , sparkling water
> I went downhill here.  Had a before bed  snack of a lovely fruit scone which I didn’t bolus for as it was right before bed . I don’t have a hanging head in shame emoji


Bet you have a big smile emoji though


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Ah! The ready made frozen mash you get in pellets, usually around 8 per scoop of mash, & you just used a few pellets? That's actually quite convenient for better BS control: don't have to eat a full scoop!


Well, Once again if I was dishonest, I would say I don’t have a full number of pellets ,it makes carb counting easier .  I add a small dash of milk and  a knob of butter


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Well, Once again if I was dishonest, I would say I don’t have a full number of pellets ,it makes carb counting easier View attachment 9981.  I add a small dash of milk and  a knob of butter



That IS very honest of you! And it makes make laugh!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Oh, @ Ljc, I've been meaning to ask What's liver sausage?


You might know it as Liverwurst 
 
You can get a spreadable version too


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Bet you have a big smile emoji though


Oh it did it did , till I saw my levels this morning


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> You might know it as Liverwurst
> View attachment 9982
> You can get a spreadable version too



 Ah ha! Never come across it before! Is it anything like brussels pate?


----------



## Ljc

Not really  it’s not as strongly flavoured as Brussels pate, it’s a slicing sausage though you can get a spreadable version. It’s mostly in the deli counter In supermarkets.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Not really  it’s not as strongly flavoured as Brussels pate, it’s a slicing sausage though you can get a spreadable version. It’s mostly in the deli counter In supermarkets.


 Interesting! I'll have to keep an out for it to try! Thanks, @ Ljc!


----------



## Ljc

Here’s the details about liversausage, it contains pork 
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/256004984


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Here’s the details about liversausage, it contains pork
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/256004984



Thanks @Ljc.

Had a look for it on tesco, asda & sainsburys & it's not available from my local stores! Probably not enough demand for it!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 5/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Snack (5.30am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms /
juice from one orange {167 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
…………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {225 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
…………………………….5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {55 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}
Game stew_ [leftovers]_, sweet potato wedges, runner beans {412 Cal / 27.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt_, _hazelnuts {124 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

…………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Watermelon, pineapple, yoghurt, pistachios {92 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Cod fillet in breadcrumbs, fries, baked beans {336 Cal / 32.8g Carbs}
Summer fruit, yoghurt, almonds {109 Cal / 6.9g Carbs}

Snack: Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {170 Cal / 18.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1830
Carbs 175.2g
Protein 133.2g
Fat 53.9g (Sat Fat 12.3g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

05/10/18 Better day that needed a bit less insulin & 1 hypo surprised me as I didn’t feel it: lucky I tested!

00:00 alarm no fumbling this time, 8 units Levemir & back to sleep.

06:53 BS 9.2. Slightly better! Not hungry, half oatcake & 10 units Novorapid.

08:30 BS 7.8. 10 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 2 slices veg roll, 2 slices buttered toast, 100g baked beans & 1 cup tea twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. Not testing so I’m not tempted to add a correction.

11:00 26 units Levemir & all other meds. Not hungry yet!

12:43 BS 10.8. Slightly better! 20 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 serving chicken casserole, 1 serving reheated baked potato mash & 150ml apple juice. 14:59 BS 3.9. Surprised as I didn’t feel anything! 2 chocolate biscuits first for sustained release as there’s still 2 hours of active insulin followed by 1 cup twinings everyday with almond milk & 2tsp sugar. Had coke but wanted tea with the biscuits & from previous experience know that at least 2tsp of sugar is needed as a hypo treatment!

16:32 BS 6.8. Come back up nicely & not TOO much! 16 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, Dinner:- 1 serving beef casserole & 150ml apple juice. Forgot to test.

20::02 BS 8.5. Going to bed soon!

Flu jab site hasn’t  swelled any bigger but, still tender. Applying ice pack before going to sleep! Slightly less insulin today 56 units Novorapid compared to yesterday’s 60 units as I didn’t need any corrections added on & reduced the dinner dose after the lunch hypo caught me by surprise!

Hope you all had a good day & I wish you a goodnight!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Allinson Scandalous Seeds bread toasted with 1/2 avocado & 2 poached eggs, water
Tea
L: Ham & Philadelphia butty on the same bread, Dole Mixed fruit pot, Mullerlight Greek yogurt
Tea
Tea
T: Lamb chops with cauli & broccoli cheese, red wine


----------



## Lanny

06/10/18 Started high again today because I got up late, I think, & still a hypo after lunch, which I DID feel, despite reduction. May try a lower breakfast dose & even if it’s high, up to 13.5?, before lunch I’ll stick with the 16 units I’ve decided to have: try to AVOID another post lunch hypo! Flu jab site had started to deflate a bit towards the end to of the day!

Actually took my Midnight Levemir a bit earlier just before bed last night at 23:45 BS 11.6. 8 units Levemir.

10:16 BS 11.1. Slept better with less tossing & turning! Hungry, for a change, 20 units Novorapid, higher BS, exercises & Breakfast:- 4 slices veg rolls, 100g baked beans & cup twinings everyday with longlife almond milk. Out of toast & eggs till Monday tesco delivery. Again not testing as I don’t want to be tempted to adda correction.

11:15 26 units Levemir & all other meds.

14:32 BS 9.1. 18 units Novorapid Lunch:- 1 pack 8 tempura prawns tesco, 1 pack 12 triangles= 1.5 slices frozen prawn toast tesco & 150ml apple juice. 16:06 Actually felt my heart rate speeding up at 1 hour 24 minutes on the Timesulin cap & thought it’s too early to test. Heart sped up even faster so, went ahead & tested. BS 4.5. I have this hypo treatment down pat now:- 2 chocolate biscuits first for sustained release followed by cup twinings everyday with almond milk & 2tsp sugar!

18:31 BS 6.1. Nicely up but not TOO much! 14 units Novorapid Dinner:- 100g potato lattices asda, 50g mature cheddar dromona, 100g baked beans heinz & bottled water. 20:40 BS 8.7.

Again my heart was racing like mad when testing after dinner & thought “hypo again? Doubted the reading & tested 3 more times! The other readings were a bit higher 9.8, 9.8 & 9.0. So, definitely NOT hypo so, calmed down & my heart rate went down! An increased heart rate is not always indicative of a hypo, it seems!

Flu jab site feels much better tonight & I don’t need an ice pack as the swelling seems to have gone down a bit. It’s still a wee bit tender when I press it!

Going to bed soon. Hope you had a good day & I bid you a goodnight!


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual and coffee with cream
L. Nowt
D. Roast chicken, frozen mash, broccoli and a Coke Zero.
S. Am just munching on som walnuts 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 6/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {287 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {286 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Chocolate cake {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
……………………………...2 mile walk 

Lunch (1pm):_ Out for lunch, quantities estimated_
Chicken, avocado & bacon burger, sweet potato fries {478 Cal / 43.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Celeriac & apple soup {81 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {297 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt_, _walnuts {133 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}

Cabernet Sauvignon (4oz)_ in the bath_ {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1901
Carbs 174.7g
Protein 96.7g
Fat 71.2g (Sat Fat 19.1g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon & egg butty on Hovis Nimble wholemeal, tea
Latte
L: 4 Boneless fillets at KFC, latte
T: Chicken, sweet potato & coconut curry, red wine.

Unfortunately most of that came back up at 4am this morning


----------



## Pollyanna

Oh no.. Poor you Helen
Bf. Slice of rye bread toasted with marmite. Banana and yoghurt

Lunch. Smoked mackerel, a ton of baby spinach, lettuce, a tomato, capers

Tea. 2oz blue cheese with homemade flax and coconut flour bread, a lemon and an orange

Supper. Boiled egg and ryvita 

2 cups coffee, 4 cups of tea, 1pt of coconut water, loads of water with lemon in and 2 glasses of wine


----------



## Sally W

Midnightrider said:


> Saturday 6/10
> _FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
> raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {287 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
> ……………………………….2 mile walk
> ……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
> tomatoes / Juice from one orange {286 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (11am): Chocolate cake {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
> ……………………………...2 mile walk
> 
> Lunch (1pm):_ Out for lunch, quantities estimated_
> Chicken, avocado & bacon burger, sweet potato fries {478 Cal / 43.7g Carbs}
> 
> Dinner (7pm): Celeriac & apple soup {81 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
> Prawn & avocado salad {297 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
> Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt_, _walnuts {133 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}
> 
> Cabernet Sauvignon (4oz)_ in the bath_ {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1901
> Carbs 174.7g
> Protein 96.7g
> Fat 71.2g (Sat Fat 19.1g / Trans fat 0.5g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


Best way to enjoy a glass of wine


----------



## Lanny

Midnightrider said:


> Saturday 6/10
> _FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
> raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {287 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
> ……………………………….2 mile walk
> ……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
> tomatoes / Juice from one orange {286 Cal / 21.7g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (11am): Chocolate cake {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}
> ……………………………...2 mile walk
> 
> Lunch (1pm):_ Out for lunch, quantities estimated_
> Chicken, avocado & bacon burger, sweet potato fries {478 Cal / 43.7g Carbs}
> 
> Dinner (7pm): Celeriac & apple soup {81 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
> Prawn & avocado salad {297 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
> Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt_, _walnuts {133 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}
> 
> Cabernet Sauvignon (4oz)_ in the bath_ {100 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1901
> Carbs 174.7g
> Protein 96.7g
> Fat 71.2g (Sat Fat 19.1g / Trans fat 0.5g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_





Sally W said:


> Best way to enjoy a glass of wine



I would just add a word of caution though! A hot bath & alcohol both lower BS so, testing before getting into the bath with the wine to make sure you’re not in danger of a hypo!


----------



## Lanny

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea
> B: Bacon & egg butty on Hovis Nimble wholemeal, tea
> Latte
> L: 4 Boneless fillets at KFC, latte
> T: Chicken, sweet potato & coconut curry, red wine.
> 
> Unfortunately most of that came back up at 4am this morning



I’m hope you’re feeling better now @scousebird!


----------



## scousebird

Lanny said:


> I’m hope you’re feeling better now @scousebird!


Feeling much better now thanks although I haven't eaten anything yet.


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea
> B: Bacon & egg butty on Hovis Nimble wholemeal, tea
> Latte
> L: 4 Boneless fillets at KFC, latte
> T: Chicken, sweet potato & coconut curry, red wine.
> 
> Unfortunately most of that came back up at 4am this morning


I am sorry to hear your tum did not appreciate your lovely Dinner. I hope your fully recovered now


----------



## Sally W

Lanny said:


> I would just add a word of caution though! A hot bath & alcohol both lower BS so, testing before getting into the bath with the wine to make sure you’re not in danger of a hypo!


Thanks Lanny a very good point! I don’t have bath when I’m on my own in house. My BS is definitely reduced after a bath


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> I am sorry to hear your tum did not appreciate your lovely Dinner. I hope your fully recovered now


Thanks, feeling much better now.  I've had a nap and a piece of toast.


----------



## Midnightrider

Lanny said:


> I would just add a word of caution though! A hot bath & alcohol both lower BS so, testing before getting into the bath with the wine to make sure you’re not in danger of a hypo!


I don't take meds at all so have no chance of a hypo, low BS maybe but not a hypo.


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Tea
> B: Bacon & egg butty on Hovis Nimble wholemeal, tea
> Latte
> L: 4 Boneless fillets at KFC, latte
> T: Chicken, sweet potato & coconut curry, red wine.
> 
> Unfortunately most of that came back up at 4am this morning


Hope you feel better now.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 7/10
_FBG (6.30am) 4.3_
Breakfast (7am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, scrambled eggs,
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {289 Cal / 20.0g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
……………………………...12 mile walk

Lunch (12pm):_ Picnic during walk, glad of the soup as it was very cold 
on the moor today._
Celeriac & chestnut soup {122 Cal / 17.3g Carbs}
Ham salad, hummus {165 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}
Plums, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {138 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Beer (1 pint), crisps (half pack) {269 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Roast pheasant, sweet potato & garlic mash, turnip,
runner beans, sweetcorn {398 Cal / 41.1g Carbs}
Peach, blackcurrants, yoghurt_, _almonds {122 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {183 Cal / 19.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1826
Carbs 177.3g
Protein 85.8g
Fat 56.7g (Sat Fat 11.2g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

07/10/18 An orange slightly higher than normal day with just one red high reading! BUT, no hypos & less insulin: 48 units compared to yesterday’s 52 units. By the end of the day the flu jab site is almost back to normal & only feels tender if I press it really hard!

00:00 alarm BS 9.0 Not much of a rise! 8 units Levemir & back to sleep!

04:32 BS 10.6. 18 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 3 oatcakes, 75g mature cheddar & 150ml apple juice. Will be glad of the tesco delivery tomorrow afternoon. Not testing: no temptation to add correction!

Dozed off after breakfast to be awakened by the midday alarm.

12:03. BS 10.7. Virtually no movement. 16 units Novorapid 26 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- tempura cod fillet, 1 bag steam veg & bottled water. 13:23 BS 12.5. Would be tempted to add a correction except that I’ve been going hypo after lunch, these last few days!

19:51 BS 10.2. Ok a bit higher than I’d like before dinner but, better than being hypo after lunch! 14 units Novorapid Dinner:- 1 serving lamb curry, 1 serving reheated fettuccine (same method of cooking, cooling completely & reheating that works for potatoes & pasta but, unfortunately, NOT for rice) & 150ml apple juice. 22:03 BS 8.5. At last 1 reading that’s green within target range!

May just stay up a bit & take midnight Levemir before going to bed!

Hope you had an easy Sunday & I bid you all a goodnight!


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Hope you feel better now.


Fine now thanks.  All I ate yesterday was 2 pieces of toast & 2 boiled eggs and I had 2 cups of tea.  Went to bed at 9pm and slept like a log


----------



## Lanny

08/10/18 A mostly green within target range day starting with an out of target 10 & one JUST a smidge over target of 9.6. Almost back to pre flu jab doses: 32 units compared to yesterday’s 48 units.

00:05 BS 8.5. No rise! 8 units Levemir & went to bed!

10:05 BS 10.0. 16 units Novorapid, exercises & Breakfast:- 3 oatcakes, 75g mature cheddar, last of it, & 150ml apple juice. 11:56 BS 9.3. Yay! Back within target range! 24 units Levemir & all other meds.

14:44 BS 7.0. 8 units Novorapid Lunch:- just after tesco delivery, 1 ham & vintage cheddar sandwich, 1 Brussels pate sandwich & 2 cups tea with almond milk (1 each of twinings everyday & honey camomile in the pot, sandwiches made with kingsmill no crusts 50/50). 16:24 BS 9.6. Aw! Just another smidge lower, 9.5, & it’ll would be in target range!

18:42 BS 9.3. Not much movement. 8 units Novorapid Dinner:- 120g smoked salmon, 2 poached eggs & 150ml apple juice. 20:19 BS 9.8. Just outside target range again but, pretty happy with that.

Don’t count your chickens before they’re hatched: wrote this while waiting for the Timesulin cap to tick over 90 minutes before testing!

Tired & going to bed soon! Hope you had a good day & I bid you a Goodnight!


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 8/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, blackberries, walnuts {288 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled duck egg, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {246 Cal / 18.3g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
……………………………...5 km row

Lunch (1pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {65 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad {329 Cal / 5.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt_,_ pecans {142 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Ryvita, hummus {133 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Salmon, roast potatoes & celeriac, runner beans,
carrots, peas {386 Cal / 24.4g Carbs}
Pear, raspberries, yoghurt_, _hazelnuts {128 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}
………………………………..3 mile walk

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {173 Cal / 18.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2031
Carbs 181.6g
Protein 115.4g
Fat 80.0g (Sat Fat 13.9g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

Brunch.  Really really hungry 3  slices of well burnt heavily buttered toast and a very large coffee
D. Cheese , an apple and a Coke Zero.
Water throughout the day


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs, cocoa
Tea
L: Pub lunch with workmate - ham butty on wholemeal with salad and a few crisps, latte
Tea
T: Roast belly pork, veg bake.
Coffee


----------



## Janeymcp

Hi there, im new to the site. Was a bad type 2 with long term sugars of 12+. Now im a reformed character. I am on lynagliptin and trulicity and have radically altered my diet. My sugars are now 6.7 roughly speaking and my diabetic nurse and doctor are v pleased with my efforts so far ( 10 weeks since the change of diet). I basically have porridge with almond milk sweetner and berries for breakfast, ricecakes (marmite ones) cheese and tomatoes for lunch with a small apple for pudding, then veg and meat  for dinner with maybe barenaked rice or cauli rice. I have discovered some sugar free biscuits and sweets so have a couple of those if i fancy a treat.


----------



## scousebird

Hi @Janeymcp


----------



## Janeymcp

Hi helen
I was in complete denial for the last 6 years, until a wake up call from my doctor, so i am trying to be a good girl now. Its going well, if the diet is a little boring. How are you doing?


----------



## Lanny

Welcome to @Janeymcp!


----------



## Lanny

09/10/18 A better day that started within target & only one out of target reading with the same insulin doses: 32 units Novorapid in total!

Took my midnight Levemir a little earlier before turning in last night 23:16 6 units Levemir off to bed!

04:44 BS 9.3. Yay! Within target! Changed my routine as the cold mornings are making my muscles stiff. Will do my physio exercises after a hot bath after breakfast! 16 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 2 slices hot buttered toast (kingsmill no crusts 50/50 & 15g dromona pure butter), 120g smoked salmon & 1 cup twinings everyday with almond milk. I’m keeping up the policy of NOT testing after breakfast so I’m not tempted to add a correction & I suspect my change of routine will affect BS: don’t know how yet! Will start testing again when my before lunch readings start dropping!

Had a hot bath around 07:00 & did my exercises: SO much easier as the hot water loosened me up & I wasn’t stiff! Still, as yet, not turned on central heating so, takes 2 hours to get enough hot water for a bath.

Dozed off for a bit!

11:36 Awake BS 9.2. Not much movement there! I REALLY didn’t know what figure to expect? 8 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir & all other meds Lunch:- 2 ham sandwiches (made with kingsmill no crusts 50/50, dromona pure butter & eastman’s ham: never buy again as it’s very poor quality & more like luncheon meat) & 2 cups tea with almond milk (1 each of twinings everyday & honey camomile in the pot). 14:50 BS 9.8.

18:07 BS 4.9. That’s a very big drop: change of routine? Cooked dinner first before 8 units Novorapid, didn’t reduce as I was VERY hungry, at 18:31 so, I don’t go hypo! Dinner:- 2 sausages, 2 slices veg roll, 2 slices of buttered toast, 200g baked beans & 150ml apple juice. 20:01 BS 5.2. Actually had a stonking headache & heart was beginning to race around the 1 hour 25 mark waited for the 90 mins mark to test as a racing heart, I learned the other day, is not necessarily indicative of a hypo! Thought the headache was my new reading glasses being a bit tight as I was writing this up ready to post after testing. Had a correction snack of half an oatcake as there’s still 2.5 hours of active insulin! Was going to bed soon but, need to stay up now to monitor! Will need to lower Lunch & Dinner doses tomorrow!

Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## Lanny

My headache & heartrate is calming down now! With my cold a couple of weeks before my flu jab & after my BS has been high & this is a false hypo I’m feeling but, very glad I tested & caught it otherwise it would be a REAL hypo! Diabetes keeping me on my toes!


----------



## scousebird

Janeymcp said:


> How are you doing?


I'm fine, thanks for asking.  
OH, Alan, & I are both type 2, he being diagnosed in Sept 2017 & me in March 2018.  I've managed to get my HbA1c down from 111 to 47.  I'm on slow release metformin after having tummy troubles with the normal metformin and I'm much more careful with my diet than Alan is.  Struggling to lose weight though after an initial 12kg loss, I've put about 5kg back on


----------



## scousebird

@Lanny hope you feel better soon


----------



## Midnightrider

Janeymcp said:


> Hi there, im new to the site. Was a bad type 2 with long term sugars of 12+. Now im a reformed character. I am on lynagliptin and trulicity and have radically altered my diet. My sugars are now 6.7 roughly speaking and my diabetic nurse and doctor are v pleased with my efforts so far ( 10 weeks since the change of diet). I basically have porridge with almond milk sweetner and berries for breakfast, ricecakes (marmite ones) cheese and tomatoes for lunch with a small apple for pudding, then veg and meat  for dinner with maybe barenaked rice or cauli rice. I have discovered some sugar free biscuits and sweets so have a couple of those if i fancy a treat.


Welcome aboard


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 9/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes, butter beans / Juice from half a grapefruit {187 Cal / 27.1g Carbs}

Lunch (1pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {83 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {393 Cal / 27.3g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt_,_ almonds {138 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

………………………………..2 mile walk
_BG (6pm) 3.9_
Dinner (6pm): Sausages_ [Lincolnshire, homemade]_, squash & sweet potato mash,
runner beans, sweetcorn {480 Cal / 37.9g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {205 Cal / 22.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1630
Carbs 165.0g
Protein 87.1g
Fat 60.4g (Sat Fat 13.3g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

22:47 BS 7.6. No more active insulin on board so, going to bed!

Goodnight!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Egg & bacon butty on wholemeal, cocoa.
Tea
L: 6 Ryvita crispbreads, Philadelphia, pear, Mullerlight Greek yogurt
Tea
T: Sweet & sour chicken, (Uncle Ben's NAS sauce), cauli rice, tea.


----------



## Ljc

Welcome @Janeymcp .


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of wholemeal toast one had some peanut butter on and a large coffee.
L . Sparkling water
D.  6 oven chips , a few minted peas, 1 fish cake and a Coke Zero
Water throughout the day.
S. Then to my utter shame just before bed, I thoroughly enjoyed 4 Pringles and as if that wasn’t bad enough 2 yes 2 Tunnocks tea cakes


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> Tunnocks tea cakes


Oh I love Tunnocks tea cakes


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 10/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
_Exercise free day today_
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), spiced plums, blackberries, walnuts {278 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {86 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {339 Cal / 26.4g Carbs}
Greengages, raspberries, yoghurt_,_ pecans {132 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Vegetable soup, baguette {100 Cal / 18.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Tagliatelle with prawns & broad beans / Verdicchio (4oz) {431 Cal / 40.3g Carbs}
Gooseberry compote, yoghurt, hazelnuts {206 Cal / 21.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1651
Carbs 174.9g
Protein 76.5g
Fat 51.6g (Sat Fat 8.4g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out with a mate - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, grilled tom, beans, mushrooms, granary toast, tea.
Tea
L: Chicken & veg soup, pork scratchings, 3 tiny slices of melon, Mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
Naughty piece of birthday cake 
T: Tesco Finest mini meatballs in garlic & herb sauce, wholemeal spaghetti, red wine.


----------



## Lanny

10/10/18 A day of reductions!

Actually took my midnight Levemir just after coming back up after the previous night’s near hypo at 22:57 6 units Levemir before turning in!

09:11 BS 9.7. 18 units Novorapid Breakfast:- 1 slice veg roll, 2 sausages, 100g baked beans, 2 slices hot buttered toast & 1 cup twinings everyday with almond milk. 11:21 BS 8.8. 24 units Levemir & all other meds.

Hot bath followed by exercises.

12:30 BS 8.0. 6 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, Lunch:- tempura cod fillet, 1 bag steam veg & 150ml apple juice. 14:46 BS 7.7.

17:20 BS 7.5. Not much movement! 6 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, Dinner:- 2 ham sandwiches (extra slice of ham in each to use up the rest of the awful ham) & 2 cups tea (1 each twinings everyday & honey camomile in the pot) with almond milk. 19:29 BS 9.3.

Then was bored & went surfing on the internet to see if there are any English subtitled episodes yet of The Legend of Ruyi. To my surprise there were 69 episodes posted up out of the current 74 that’s already aired on Chinese tv. It’s still airing up to a total of 88 episodes filmed last year! The tv airing was actually delayed till August this year because the government put a quota on the annual hours of period costume dramas: not proud of the excesses etc. of past Emperors! I thought it would have been over by now! So, the translators, unpaid volunteer university students, MUST have been working overtime to get so many episodes done so fast! Binged watched the first 8 episodes.

In recent years Ancient Chinese period dramas have been extremely popular all over the world & been watched by lots of different language speaking people thanks to volunteers translating subtitles! All started with The Legend of Zhen Haun that even made it onto Netflix!

If you’re interested I’m watching the episodes, with English subtitles, on:-

viki.com

Finally went to bed after 02:00 this morning & woke with my lowest BS in a while!


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 11/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Snack (6am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
………………………….4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {281 Cal / 23.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts {89 Cal / 8.3g Carbs}
…………………………..2 mile walk
…………………………..5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {70 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {367 Cal / 26.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt_,_ macadamias {154 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Cookie _[still warm from the oven] _{88 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Lamb neck fillet, aubergine curry, rice, cucumber raita {521 Cal / 39.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {143 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1854
Carbs 168.0g
Protein 99.9g
Fat 77.8g (Sat Fat 18.9g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Lanny

11/10/18 Reduced breakfast dose & after breakfast was the only out of my of target range reading!

00:00 alarm 6 units Levemir was still engrossed in watching the period drama with online: thank goodness for the alarm!

02:31 When I finally slept, according to my tracker!

11:46 BS 8.6. Yay! My lowest waking reading in dome time! 16 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, 24 units Levemir & all other meds Breakfast:- 2 slices hot buttered toast, 100g baked beans & 150ml apple juice.  14:28 BS 10.3. Just a wee bit high but, ok!

18:50 BS 5.7. Quite a drop again! Will maybe need to reduce dose again tomorrow? 6 units Novorapid Lunch:- 2 slices hot buttered toast & 1 cup twinings everyday with almond milk & 1tsp sugar. Not very hungry but, needed something before going to bed & added sugar! 20:41 BS 8.5.

Watched 8 more episodes online today & may watch a couple more before turning in: gets addictive as each episode ends on a cliffhanger! It started sunny this morning but, has been raining all sorts all day!

Hope you had a good day! I’ll bid you goodnight & watch some more DRAMA!


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Berries & Greek yogurt, 2 Hovis Nimble wholemeal with 1/2 avo & 2 poached eggs, water
Tea
L: Chicken & veg soup, fruit cocktail, Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Ribs (left in the slow cooker all day) in Homepride bbq sauce, basmati rice, SF lemo.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 12/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries, blackcurrants, pecans {283 Cal / 33.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {225 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………...2 mile walk

Lunch (1pm): Chestnut & celeriac soup {112 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Ham, fig & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {317 Cal / 22.1g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt_,_ almonds {126 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Hake in breadcrumbs, sweet potato fries, peas, sweetcorn {424 Cal / 41.4g Carbs}
Vanilla ice cream, summer fruits {140 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1766
Carbs 178.6g
Protein 96.1g
Fat 59.5g (Sat Fat 10.5g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 13/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
raspberries, blackcurrants, walnuts {282 Cal / 33.9g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange  {165 Cal / 23.4g Carbs}

……………………………...2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {59 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad  {269 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}
Plum, strawberries, yoghurt_,_ hazelnuts {75 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

Snack (5pm): Celeriac & apple soup {75 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Brisket, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes,
carrots, runner beans {485 Cal / 37.7g Carbs}
St.Emilion (3 x 4oz) {301 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}
Apple & blackberry crumble, cerme Anglais {385 Cal / 44.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2231
Carbs 212.8g
Protein 93.3g
Fat 71.4g (Sat Fat 18.7g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_​


----------



## Ljc

B. 2slices of well burnt buttered toast and a large coffee with cream. 
Felt so tired and rotten with a runny nose. so I went back to bed and mostly stayed there. 
S.  A bag of wotsits and a Coke Zero.
Late night sn@ck.  as per brekkie 
Not so much water as I should have had throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Bad - involved pizza at Prezzo


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 14/10
_FBG (7.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {295 Cal / 23.0g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs} 
……………………………...12 mile walk

Lunch (12pm):_ Picnic during walk_
Beef & pearl barley broth / Ham salad, hummus /
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt_,_ pecans {443 Cal / 36.6g Carbs}

Snack (4pm):_ Pub after walk_
Beer (1 pint), chips, aioli_ [shared between three people]_ {338 Cal / 21.6g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Albacore tuna steak, sweet potato fries,
broad beans, peas {323 Cal / 30.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {131 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

Milk, 99% chocolate {94 Cal / 6.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1765
Carbs 156.0g
Protein 97.2g
Fat 55.8g (Sat Fat 12.9g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> Yesterday
> Bad - involved pizza at Prezzo


Just a pizza?

……...or did things just go from there?


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Just a pizza?
> 
> ……...or did things just go from there?


No, the pizza was the last thing I ate , there was also hash browns


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Poached eggs on M&S wholemeal, tea.
Tea
No lunch but did have a couple of Gullon NAS biscuits
G&T
T: A huge rump steak, mushrooms, cauli & broccoli cheese bake thing from Iceland, a few onion rings, red wine.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 15/10
_FBG (5.30am) 3.8_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), blackberries, blackcurrants, pecans {291 Cal / 33.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {223 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana (61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {60 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {378 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt_,_ pistachios {131 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

……………………………….3 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Celeriac & apple soup {58 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6pm): Cottage pie_ [leftover brisket / squash topping]_, runner beans, peas {328 Cal / 25.3g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {116 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {182 Cal / 19.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1908
Carbs 178.3g
Protein 116.1g
Fat 67.7g (Sat Fat 14.1g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Monday 15-10-18
8am breakfast: yoghurt, berries + few almonds to add protein and fat                                                                   Cals 159, Carb 18g
1/2 pint  milk for tea and coffee during day                                                                                                              Cals 131, Carb 13g
11am (ish) coffee + oatcakes: pack of five, (went a bit mad there. Oops)                                                               Cals 219, Carb 33g
1.30 lunch:  scotch broth soup, tinned.  Small brown roll                                                                                        Cals 172, Carb 32g
7.30 dinner: veg stew with beef, cauliflower cheese, courgette, cabbage, one small potato estimated values      Cals 195, Carb 24g

How come the biggest meal has so few calories and carbs?  Can this be right? Estimated as home cooked food
day total far too low calories @ 836 - no wonder the weight is falling off me.  and overdid the carbs @120g
Maybe its good that the health walk got forgotten today.

Now wondering if need for snack before bed, and if so what?

edited to add:  snack slice of ham, small finger of cheese and, 3 brazil nuts, slept well, woke only once.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Mushroom omelette, 2 small wholemeal toast, water
Tea
L: 6 Ryvita wholemeal crispbreads, Philadelphia, strawberries, Mullerlight yogurt
Tea
T: Small piece of oven baked battered cod, 6 sweet potato chips, mushy peas, water
Red bush tea.


----------



## Ljc

Brunch.  My usual brekkie just a lot later lol.  2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a large coffee with cream.
D. I donned my naughty hat and sat myself in the corner after eating sweet  n sour chicken and 150 g of egg fried rice (it was sooooo bootiful) and a Coke Zero. 
S. Still wearing my naughty  hat and now sitting on the bottom step as I was off up to bed , I scoffed two, that right two bags of Wotsits.

Water throughout the day 

Pic of me wearing my hat


----------



## Ljc

@SkinnyLiz.  If you’re losing weight too fast or don’t need to lose weight,  you need to increase your calories intake a snack before bed would help as would snacks during the day, perhaps some cheese , some nuts are lowish in carbs but  the fat content should help too.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 16/10
_FBG Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
plum, blackcurrants, pecans {291 Cal / 37.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {64 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Vegetable soup (61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Cottage pie_ [leftovers]_, cauliflower,
green beans, sweetcorn {335 Cal / 26.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt_,_ hazelnuts {136 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Toast (one slice seeded), peanut butter,
blackcurrant jam {206 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Orzo with salmon, prawns & lemon {440 Cal / 37.7g Carbs}
Raspberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {135 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Milk, 99% chocolate {109 Cal / 5.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1929
Carbs 192.4g
Protein 120.2g
Fat 63.2g (Sat Fat 14.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Greek yogurt with strawberries, 2 boiled eggs, water
Tea
L: Tuna mayo butty on Burgen, strawberries, Mullerlight yogurt
Tea
Small banana
Tea
T: 2 pork sausages, 2 fried eggs, baked beans, coffee


----------



## Ljc

B. Not hungry, coffee with cream.
Brunch. A cheese and onion sarnie, an apple  and coffee with cream 
D. A naughty dinner of meat pie, frozen mash, peas, ketchup and a Coke Zero, 75 carbs , was nice though .
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 17/10
_FBG (5:30am) 4.1_
_Exercise free day today_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {290 Cal / 24.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {134 Cal / 17.9g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {386 Cal / 18.6g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt_,_ walnuts {152 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Vegetable broth {85 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Saddle of hare with red wine & blackberry sauce, celeriac mash, roast parsnips, squash, green beans_ [proper autumnal grub!]_ {449 Cal / 46.9g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {127 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1702
Carbs 159.1g
Protein 105.5g
Fat 58.1g (Sat Fat 12.7g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Today 
Tea
B: Strawberries & Greek yogurt, 2 Hovis Nimble wholemeal & 2 poached eggs, water
Tea
L: Greek salad, 12 grapes, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Stir fried chicken & veg, 1/2 portion wholemeal noodles, red wine.
Gullon NAS biscuit


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual
L. An apple 
D. A few new potatoes, haggis, peas and a Coke Zero 50 carbs. 
S. another apple.
Needed something to keep me safe during the night as I’d re visited the idiots club in the morning and gave myself a tad too much basal , note to self put ones reading glasses on in the mornings when injecting, so I had two beautifully burnt,  drool,  we’ll  buttered slices of wholemeal toast, dripping they were (yum) and coffee with cream 
Water and the odd dextrose tab throughout the day.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


hi Northener, as you started this post am addressing my question to you - on this thread, where is the best/correct place to post?
Is it answer to your first post?  reply to latest post? or reply to my own latest post?


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 18/10
_FBG Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
nectarine, raspberries, pecans {293 Cal / 35.1g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel/ Tangerine {222 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear (47 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {68 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}
King prawn & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {311 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt_,_ hazelnuts {132 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (4.30pm): Pancake with chestnut puree {123 Cal / 20.7g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 5.3 [very happy with this]_
Dinner (6pm): Meatballs (turkey), tagliatelle, Nduja ragu {537 Cal / 43.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {123 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1940
Carbs 184.9g
Protein 114.1g
Fat 73.4g (Sat Fat 16.1g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual. 
L. Not hungry 
S coffee with cream and 2 gingernuts 
D. Carrots, frozen mash, chicken breast, ketchup and a Coke Zero 
Bedtime, coffee with yet more cream and 2 gingernuts


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 19/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {61 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {288 Cal / 22.1g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts (93 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {146 Cal / 15.7g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad {295 Cal / 5.6g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt_,_ pecans {142 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Hummus, rye bread {133 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Breaded pangasius fillet, fries, peas, corn {424 Cal / 41.8g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {216 Cal / 24.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1876
Carbs 173.2g
Protein 116.3g
Fat 67.9g (Sat Fat 16.6g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

yesterday and day before, such muddled days:
yesterday, yoghurt and berries,  then out supposedly for short trip.  Around 1.30pm bought a 225g block of leerdammer cheese, ate half of it over the next hour. cup of tea to drink.  nothing else until we got home about 5.15pm.  had 4 falafels with chilli chipotle jam, while dinner was cooking.  Instant shove-in-the-oven ready meal.  It was foul, neither of us ate much of it. and today went to the shop and complained got my money back.
large glass of wine to boost calorie count, think it was around 730 by then.  no wonder i am fading away.
supper 2 digestives with full fat cottage cheese.

edited to add:  apart from XBX session early morming was no discernable exercise.  Day spent mostly driving or sitting waiting in car - perhaps it was a good thing the calories were so low?


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 20/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries,
blueberries, walnuts {289 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {86 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad {355 Cal / 7.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt_,_ hazelnuts {128 Cal / 8.5g Carbs}

……………………………….3 mile walk

Dinner (7pm): Texas chilli, sweet potato wedges, cornbread, 
guacamole refried beans / Beer (small Sol) {593 Cal / 46.3g Carbs}
Peach, blackcurrants, ice cream {170 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

Wine & cheese (St.Emilion / Goat cheese, crackers) {337 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2098
Carbs 165.2g
Protein 104.6g
Fat 71.9g (Sat Fat 16.7g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

Friday. 
B. My usual.
L..not hungry
D. 1 1/2 slices of wholemeal toast topped with some gorgeous soft roe washed down with a Coke Zero.
S.  Can’t remember but I know I had something 
Water throughout 5he day


----------



## Ljc

Yesterday.
B. My usual
L. Not hungry 
D. Frozen mash, peas, 2 sausages a pile of fried onions and a Coke Zero. 43 carbs.
I’m trying hard to resist a before bed snack , I don’t need it I just want to eat something, preferably something wicked. I wonder who’s going to win this battle, me or it.

Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 21/10
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {71 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}
……………………………….3 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Omelette, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans, toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {330 Cal / 27.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {52 Cal / 10.0g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad {305 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
Plum, blueberries, yoghurt_,_ pecans {134 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Ryvita, hummus {133 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}
……………………………….3 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.3 _
Dinner (6pm): Chicken, roast potatoes, sunchokes, carrots, green beans, sweetcorn / Verdicchio (3oz) {495 Cal / 36.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, ice cream, walnuts {197 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1825
Carbs 165.5g
Protein 94.8g
Fat 68.2g (Sat Fat 17.4g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

yesterday
  7.15am  yoghurt and prunes dozen almonds
10.30am  smoked haddock and a poached egg
1.30pm    salad, ham and cheese, slice of bread, 2 satsumas
7.30pm   spanish chicken, courgettes.  forgot to cook the rice, so had icecream, raspberries and a cornet

Actually made 1266 calories with approx 83g carb today


----------



## Ljc

B.  Didn’t eat
L. Didn’t eat 
S. 4 Ryvita’s with a little Brussels pate, Coke Zero and an apple 
D. Roast chicken breast broccoli and 5 small haves of roast taters and another Coke Zero. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Cheese on toast (Kingsmill Super Seedy), tea.
L: Cheese & 4 various crackers, tea.
T: Low carb shepherds pie, red wine 
Red bush tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 22/10
_FBG Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plum, blackberries, pecans {295 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {230 Cal / 16.7g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana (64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup, cornbread {111 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}
King prawn & avocado salad {303 Cal / 8.4g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt_,_ hazelnuts {126 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Rye bread, hummus {133 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Cannellini bean, fennel & chorizo stew, green beans, hake {488 Cal / 33.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {149 Cal / 14.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1971
Carbs 184.6g
Protein 120.0g
Fat 70.1g (Sat Fat 14.2g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out with a mate - 2 eggs, 1 bacon, 1 sausage, beans, tomato, granary toast, tea
Tea
L: M&S pork & corned beef scotch egg, strawberries, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Chicken breast wrapped in bacon, sprouts, coffee. 
Water


----------



## Ljc

B. Nearly my usual, 2 slices of well burnt buttered toast and  a large coffee with cream 
L sparkling water
D. Roast pork, frozen mash, peas and a Coke Zero 
S. An apple.
S . Some walnuts 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## BubsyLaura

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


yesterday I had.... 40g granola, 1 apple snack, 1 banana, dinner I had cauliflower cheese with 3 slices of turkey and 4 garlic mushrooms.  I did crumble later in the evening and had 2 oreo biscuits but that was at midnight, like a naughty midnight snack!!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 23/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blackberries, walnuts {290 Cal / 36.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded),poached duck egg, 
mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {256 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana (61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Jerusalem artichoke soup {107 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad {351 Cal / 5.5g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt_,_ almonds, passion fruit {131 Cal / 10.8g Carbs}

……………………………….5 km row
Snack (4pm): Chocolate muffin_ [warm from the oven]_ {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Sausages, celeriac mash, carrots, green beans, peas {512 Cal / 45.5g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {126 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2065
Carbs 193.1g
Protein 114.0g
Fat 89.4g (Sat Fat 24.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 3 streaky rashers, 2 eggs & 2 Hovis Nimble wholemeal, cocoa.
Tea
L: Pork & corned beef scotch egg, 1 chicken thigh, chopped peach & pear, mullerlight yogurt, tea
Tea
T: Spag bol, I pre-cooked & reheated the spaghetti, tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 24/10
_FBG Not measured today
Exercise free day today_

Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough),scrambled egg, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {225 Cal / 27.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth, sourdough (half a slice) {98 Cal / 16.0g Carbs}
Ham, fig & avocado salad, hummus {352 Cal / 20.3g Carbs}
Plum, strawberries, yoghurt_,_ pecans {146 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm): Linguine alfredo with salmon & prawns {493 Cal / 43.8g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {126 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {98 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1594
Carbs 152.1g
Protein 93.9g
Fat 59.8g (Sat Fat 11.8g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Greek yogurt, poached eggs on burgen toast, water
Tea
L: Ham salad on sourdough roll, raspberries, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Large cod from the chippy, mushy peas, small red wine.
Water


----------



## Ljc

Wednesday. 
Brunch.  4 Ryvita’s 2 had some cheese on, large coffee with cream.
S. Mixed berries 
D. Can’t remember atm , Coke Zero 
Water throughout the day


----------



## scousebird

@Ljc when you have 4 ryvita and say 2 had cheese, how do you eat the other 2?


----------



## Ljc

Thursday.
B. My. Usual. 
L. Sparkling water, apple and cheese
D. Scampi 6 oven chips a spoonful of  baked beans and a Coke Zero 
S, some walnuts 
Even later, a bag of Wotsits 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Ljc

scousebird said:


> @Ljc when you have 4 ryvita and say 2 had cheese, how do you eat the other 2?


@scousebird .Oops I forget to say buttered.


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Small banana & soured cream, 2 boiled eggs, water.
Tea
L: Chicken & cranberry butty on Tesco Finest sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, melon slices (tiny), Mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Grilled pork chop, 6 new potatoes, fine beans, red wine.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge oats made with almond milk, raspberries and a knob of butter stirred through, cup of coffee with almond milk (recently started the almond milk in my coffee and it's gorgeous!! lol)
S - boiled egg and a cup of coffee with almond milk
D - (treated myself lol) 2 minute steaks and mushrooms on a wholemeal piece, nature valley salted caramel protein bar and 2 Jacobs cheese cheddars, pint of water
Afternoon - coffee with almond milk
T - boiled tatties, steamed green beans, 3 egg omelette with ham and mushrooms, my homemade Dijon dressing drizzled over my veg and a bar moser roth 85%
After dishes - cup of coffee and milk
S - a babybel x


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 25/10
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blackberries, walnuts {273 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), garlic mushrooms, 
tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {115 Cal / 18.3g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana (64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {76 Cal / 14.7g Carbs}
Salmon & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {362 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt_,_ pecans {139 Cal / 13.4g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Vegetable broth {65 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Turkey Milanese, sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn {510 Cal / 40.7g Carbs}
Strawberries, vanilla ice cream {143 Cal / 18.0g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1807
Carbs 188.2g
Protein 99.2g
Fat 60.8g (Sat Fat 9.9g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - porridge oats made with almond milk, raspberries and a knob of butter stirred through, cup of coffee with almond milk (recently started the almond milk in my coffee and it's gorgeous!! lol)
> S - boiled egg and a cup of coffee with almond milk
> D - (treated myself lol) 2 minute steaks and mushrooms on a wholemeal piece, nature valley salted caramel protein bar and 2 Jacobs cheese cheddars, pint of water
> Afternoon - coffee with almond milk
> T - boiled tatties, steamed green beans, 3 egg omelette with ham and mushrooms, my homemade Dijon dressing drizzled over my veg and a bar moser roth 85%
> After dishes - cup of coffee and milk
> S - a babybel x


Nice to have you back.


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Nice to have you back.


Ditto


----------



## Ljc

Today 
B. 2 slices of buttered burnt wholemeal toast with some Brussels pate on and a large coffee with cream.
L. Mixed berries, with a dash of Lactofree cream  yum and a Coke Zero.
D. A Chicken Dhansak ready meal , a little egg fried rice,   40 carbs so not as bad as it sounds , and a Coke Zero , sadly the Dhansak wasn’t very good.

Water through the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 26/10
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk),
pear, blueberries, pecans {282 Cal / 37.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {240 Cal / 28.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Chocolate muffin (small) (123 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Jerusalem artichoke soup {130 Cal / 21.3g Carbs}
Greek salad, hummus {245 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
Plum, raspberries, yoghurt_,_ hazelnuts {104 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Celeriac & apple soup {55 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Haddock in breadcrumbs, fries, baked beans {454 Cal / 35.9g Carbs}

………………………………...5 km row
Strawberries, yoghurt, macadamias {115 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1856
Carbs 181.1g
Protein 102.7g
Fat 70.6g (Sat Fat 18.3g / Trans fat 1.0g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

Awww thanks @Midnightrider and @scousebird  would've been on yesterday but had a very full on day of mixing, still have a few mixes left to do but I'm out of bottles  plenty on the way though  xx


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Banana & soured cream, 2 boiled eggs, milky coffee
tea
L: Corned beef & tomato butty on sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, fruit cocktail, mullerlight yogurt
Tea
T: At son & DIL's - Tbsp onion boiled rice, daal, chicken curry, belpuuri (sp), quite a bit of wine & 2 G&Ts 
Tea
Water


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 27/10
_FBG (5.30am) 3.8_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), strawberries, raspberries, pecans {289 Cal / 34.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), omelette, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {203 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {53 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {270 Cal / 8.1g Carbs}
Blackberries, blueberries, yoghurt_,_ walnuts {135 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

……………………………….3 mile walk
_BG (6pm) 4.0 _
Dinner (6pm): Lamb tagine with dates & pistachios, couscous, melon & mint salad, preserved lemon, baba ghanoush, spelt & sesame bread {524 Cal / 49.5g Carbs}
_I forgot about the dates until later, highest carb meal for a while_
Bread & butter pudding (made with home made panettone from the freezer) _[small portion]_ {229 Cal / 31.2g Carbs}

Party (8 to 11) Prosecco (6 small glasses) {289 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}
_BG (11.30pm) 3.7 [it is usually low after alcohol]_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2047
Carbs 180.6g
Protein 92.1g
Fat 69.8g (Sat Fat 15.7g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual , sadly no cream for my coffee.
L. Mixed berries 
D. Chicken korma, a tablespoon of rice and a Coke Zero 
S. Walnuts 
S a bag of Wotsits 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 28/10
_FBG (7.30am GMT) 4.0_
Breakfast (8am): Bacon, egg, mushrooms, baked beans / Toast (one slice, seeded),
rhubarb & ginger jam / Juice from one orange {389 Cal / 40.0g Carbs}

……………………………….6 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {71 Cal / 11.2g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad {278 Cal / 12.4g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt_,_ almonds {121 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Fruitcake {176 Cal / 28.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Meatballs (beef & pork), linguine, ragu {437 Cal / 44.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {126 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk

Snack (9pm) Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {138 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1880
Carbs 180.9g
Protein 75.6g
Fat 76.7g (Sat Fat 18.2g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Kaylz

Evening guys 
B - porridge with almond milk & raspberries and a coffee with almond milk
S - Boiled egg and a coffee with almond milk
D - wholemeal sandwich with german smoked baked ham and Dijon mustard, 2 Jacobs cheese cheddars and salted caramel protein bar
S - coffee with almond milk
T - 3 egg mushroom and ham omelette, boiled potatoes, steamed green beans and bar moser roth 85%
coffee with almond milk
S - babybel


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 1 bacon, sausage, 2 eggs, beans & tinned tomato, 1 granary toast & tea
Tea
Coffee
T: Roast chicken, 3 roasties, sprouts, carrot & swede, small piece of stuffing, gravy, white wine.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 29/10
_FBG (6am) 3.8_
Snack (6am) Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
…………………………..2 km on rowing machine_ [8 min 52 sec]_
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), pear, blackberries, walnuts {280 Cal / 34.8g Carbs}

…………………………5 mile walk_ [urban walk with pub lunch]_
Lunch (12pm): Oyster po'boy, fries, celeriac remoulade / Hazelnut & vanilla stout (12 oz) {465 Cal / 41.4g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {83 Cal / 16.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Spanish fish stew, pangrattato {514 Cal / 48.8g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {162 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1685
Carbs 190.1g
Protein 95.4g
Fat 40.3g (Sat Fat 7.5g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 1 bacon, sausage, 2 eggs, beans & tinned tomato, 1 granary toast & tea
Tea
L: Homemade leek & potato soup, mullerlight yogurt, tea
T: Oven baked southern fried chicken, 2 mini corn on the cobs, coffee.
Diet lemo.


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of well burnt buttered toast and a large coffee
L. Sparkling Water
D. Cottage pie , brussel sprouts and a Coke Zero around 40 carbs
S. Some walnuts 
S. A bag of wotsits 
Water throughout the day.

I think my add and weigh scales might be playing up. When weighing out my portion of cottage pie I had far more on my plate than I should have had, this probably accounts for why my BGs have been a bit tipsy turvey at times after meals etc.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 30/10
_FBG Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (made with almond milk), raspberries, blackcurrants, walnuts {275 Cal / 33.6g Carbs}
……………………………….4 mile walk
……………………………….2 km on rowing machine_ [8 min 41 sec]_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {143 Cal / 20.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {56 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}
Ham & cottage cheese salad {188 Cal / 9.5g Carbs}
Melon, blueberries, yoghurt_,_ pecans {151 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

_Travelling most of the afternoon_
Snack (4pm):_ Service station food!_
Coffee cake with hazelnut brittle {153 Cal / 17.7g Carbs}

_Away for a few days, amounts estimated, choice limited_
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots, green beans {376 Cal / 32.3g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt {79 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

Snack (10pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), milk {149 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1657
Carbs 178.9g
Protein 91.6g
Fat 55.3g (Sat Fat 15.2g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

My usual.
L. Mixed berries and sparkling water.
D. Half a Dr Oetker pepperoni pizza. 46 carbs and a Coke Zero. 
S. Walnuts. 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 31/10
_FBG (6am) 4.1_
Snack (6am): Banana {75 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), bacon, scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {316 Cal / 21.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Butternut squash soup {61 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}
Prawn salad, avocado toast {189 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt {83 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Lasagne / Amarone (5oz) {532 Cal / 28.0g Carbs}
Chocolate truffles {162 Cal / 17.0g CArbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt {70 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1571
Carbs 136.4g
Protein 89.0g
Fat 53.6g (Sat Fat 20.0g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 crumpets  (couldn't resist), berries & Greek yogurt. Cocoa.
Tea
L: Homemade leek & potato soup, 2 boiled eggs, mini melon slices, mullerlight yogurt
Tea
T: Enchiladas (sat like a lead brick in my stomach all night ), red wine.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 1/11
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Pear, almonds {120 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plum, blackberries {177 Cal / 26.8g Carbs}
Toast (one slice, sourdough), egg yolk, avocado, tomatoes  {174 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Pumpkin soup, fries {193 Cal / 32.9g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Chicken & grape terrine, hummus, cucumber {219 Cal / 19.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm):_ Portuguese restaurant. values are estimated _
Bacalhau a Bras _[salt cod] _/ Prosecco (3oz) {246 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Cataplana de Marisco _[fish stew] _/ Vinho Verde (6oz) {449 Cal / 9.8g CArbs}
Tartita Queimada_ [crème brulee]_ / Moscatel (2oz) {216 Cal / 17.5g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1910
Carbs 156.6g
Protein 104.6g
Fat 60.3g (Sat Fat 16.7g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 2/11
_FBG (6am) 4.2_
Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes /
Juice from one orange {120 Cal / 20.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Tomato & basil soup {101 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
Game pie, salad, avocado {311 Cal / 18.8g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt {82 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Salmon, roast potatoes, carrots, green beans {403 Cal / 24.0g Carbs}
Pear, raspberries, yoghurt {90 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {168 Cal / 17.3g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1394
Carbs 134.2g
Protein 78.7g
Fat 50.3g (Sat Fat 11.0g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual.
L. Nothing.
S. A bag of Wotsits 
D. Roast chicken breast, peas, some frozen mash and a Coke Zero, <40 carbs.
S. A few walnuts. 

Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 3/11
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Snack (6am): Porridge (almond milk), nectarine, raspberries {158 Cal / 23.7g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), bacon, egg, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {250 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

Lunch (2pm):_ Pub lunch, watching rugby_
Game sausages, fries, aioli {545 Cal / 26.9g Carbs}
Beer (3 pints) {570 Cal / 30.0g Carbs}
………………………………...3 mile walk home

_BG (6.30pm) 4.1
Back home now, supplies a little low_
Dinner (7pm): Beans on toast (two slices, seeded) {210 Cal / 26.9g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, walnuts {142 Cal / 9.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Goat cheese, crackers {133 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2037
Carbs 146.0g
Protein 77.2g
Fat 68.3g (Sat Fat 18.5g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual
L. Sparkling water
S. An apple
D. 8 oven chips, peas, chicken burger no bun and a Coke Zero 45 carbs  
S. Walnuts 
Water throughout the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 4/11
_FBG (6am) 4.3_
Snack (6am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans /
Juice from half a grapefruit {265 Cal / 27.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Mushroom soup {87 Cal / 4.9g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {266 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, almonds {136 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear, walnuts {106 Cal / 10.6g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Partridge, roast potatoes, carrots, swede, runner beans, peas {406 Cal / 30.5g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, pistachios {138 Cal / 13.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {164 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 1712
Carbs 159.5g
Protein 104.8g
Fat 60.6g (Sat Fat 12.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Debee

Can someone tell me is the burgen bread special in some way ? 
I'm almost afraid to put down what I've eaten today. Especially as this was my cut back on carbs week,I had no idea how far back on carbs I need to go.
breakfast. Cherios. 
2 hours later  toast 
Lunch.  Sunday roast only 4 small potatoes ( tiny ones ) sugar free jelly with small amount of fruit in it.
Supper cheese 3 crackers ( small ones ) plus crisps  sugar free custard with sm sponge ( made from almond flour ) 
Last but not least hand full of pop corn  red wine 

Yes I do eat a lot 
If anyone does answer this back please be honest.  Am I eating far too many carbs?
Remember this was my first week on trying to cut back.


----------



## Ljc

B. Was so hungry, 3 slices of well buttered burnt toast and a large coffee with cream.
L Sparkling water
S. Mixed berries
D. 3 hotdogs, frozen mash, baked beans and a Coke Zero 45 carbs 
S.  Walnuts. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Debee said:


> Can someone tell me is the burgen bread special in some way ?
> I'm almost afraid to put down what I've eaten today. Especially as this was my cut back on carbs week,I had no idea how far back on carbs I need to go.
> breakfast. Cherios.
> 2 hours later  toast
> Lunch.  Sunday roast only 4 small potatoes ( tiny ones ) sugar free jelly with small amount of fruit in it.
> Supper cheese 3 crackers ( small ones ) plus crisps  sugar free custard with sm sponge ( made from almond flour )
> Last but not least hand full of pop corn  red wine
> 
> Yes I do eat a lot
> If anyone does answer this back please be honest.  Am I eating far too many carbs?
> Remember this was my first week on trying to cut back.



Hi Debee.  From what you've listed I certainly wouldn't say that was a lot.  Cheerios are probably not the best cereal to have but I've had them plenty of times if that's all we had in.  What are your reasons for trying to cut back?  Do you carb count?  As a T1 you can and should be adjusting your insulin doses to the carbs you're eating.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Cant comment on how much you should be eating, but have found the Cals and Carbs book very useful in working out how many carbs.
Although a bit of a faff at first, you soon learn your regular items.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Wasn't hungry so no breakfast, just tea,
started reading
later more tea and later still coffee with single custard cream
still reading
Around lunchtime, two more custard creams.  There being no other easily accessible food available.
finished the book, shopped and then cooked.
4.30pm bacon, egg, 2 hash browns, mushrooms and tomatoes.
follower by a naughty, not too naughty meringue ( 114c, 42g, fat 5g)
glass of tonic, with lemon, cals and carbs coming down now have started on slimline.
8pm 2 oatcakes with cheddar and a tomato
tea at bedtime.  That was a mistake, woke up after two hours.


----------



## Kaylz

Fallen behind again so will list yesterdays and todays
Yesterday
B - jumbo rolled oats made with almond milk, raspberries, knob of butter and a coffee with almond milk
S - boiled egg and coffee with almond milk
D - bacon and scrambled egg wholemeal sandwich, raspberries and a peanut & choc nature valley bar
S - cup of coffee with almond milk
T - mince with mushrooms in oxo and an egg dropped in to poach  lol, steamed brussel sprouts, boiled charlotte potatoes and a square lindt 90%
cup of coffee with almond milk
S - babybel

Today
B - as usual lol
S - as usual lol
D - wholemeal german smoked baked ham sandwich, 2 Jacobs cheddars and a salted caramel nature valley bar
S - as usual lol
T - 3 egg ham and mushroom omelette with a VERY generous sprinkling of hot chilli powder , steamed green beans, boiled charlotte potatoes drizzled with my own Dijon dressing and a bar 85% moser roth
cup of coffee with almond milk
S - babybel

With these colder evenings setting in I'm thinking I MAY have to start having a cup of warm almond milk with a sprinkling of cinnamon close to bedtime, sounds lush!!  x


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 5/11
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), plum, blackcurrants, pecans {289 Cal / 37.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {236 Cal / 19.3g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {65 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Mushroom soup {98 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {292 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {139 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Trout, roast sweet potato & squash, peas, sweetcorn {341 Cal / 25.3g Carbs}
Plum & blackberry nutty crumble, yoghurt {282 Cal / 26.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice seeded), almond milk {101 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1904
Carbs 171.2g
Protein 104.1g
Fat 76.9g (Sat Fat 14.9g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 slices of well buttered burnt wholemeal toast and coffee with cream.
L. Mixed berries, sparkling water
D.  3 eggs scrambled with cheese,  as I was hungry, on 1 1/5 slices of wholemeal toast  and a Coke Zero.
S. My downfall was a Mrs Crimbles macaroon i. Lovely , I went b@ck for another ,hangs he’d in shame emoj. 

Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 Allinson super seedy bread toasted with scrambled eggs, water.
Tea
L: A Napolitana vegetable risotto microwave thingy that I found in the local Spar; it smelt a bit funky but tasted ok. Small banana & mullerlight yogurt.
Tea x 2
T: Small portion of Tesco finest lasagne (frozen & defrosted), was ok but I've had better, 2 small slices of onion bread.
Coffee.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Porridge, 2 boiled eggs, water.
Tea
L: Small wholemeal roll with farmhouse pate, peach, mullerlight yogurt, tea.
Tea
T: 2 suasages, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, baked beans.
Coffee
Red bush tea.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 5/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0
Heavy exercise day today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), pear, raspberries, pecans {292 Cal / 37.3g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes,
baked beans / Juice from half a grapefruit {333 Cal / 24.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {79 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {317 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {132 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km row

_BG (6pm) 3.8_
Dinner (6pm): Khoresh-e-Fesenjan, _[Persian chicken stew with ground walnuts and pomegranate molasses],_
Parsi Pulao_ [Saffron rice with sultanas & pistachios]_ {510 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}
Blackberries, blueberries, yoghurt {97 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1899
Carbs 178.7g
Protein 97.3g
Fat 75.8g (Sat Fat 14.9g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Khoresh-e-Fesenjan, _[Persian chicken stew with ground walnuts and pomegranate molasses],_
> Parsi Pulao_ [Saffron rice with sultanas & pistachios]_


Sounds deelish


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 7/11
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today
Exercise free day today_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes /
Juice from one orange {283 Cal / 21.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Mushroom soup {80 Cal / 4.5g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, rye bread, hummus {374 Cal / 23.0g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {147 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Prawn & pea linguine {340 Cal / 43.0g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {144 Cal / 13.8g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {101 Cal / 9.9g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too (3 of them decaf)

Calories 1569
Carbs 141.6g
Protein 113.1g
Fat 50.6g (Sat Fat 9.2g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

Brunch. 2 slices of buttered wholemeal bread with peanut butter and a coffee.
D. Not hungry
S.  Mixed berries 
Water throughout the day.

Then to treat a mild but stubborn  3.8 before bed hypo , a big swig of juice, 300 ml of Coke and two slices of buttered toast , which eventually got me to 5.5.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Porridge (or porage as it says on the pack), 2 boiled eggs, water.
Tea
L: Cheese spread & tomato butty, small banana, mullerlight yogurt, tea
T: 2 pork steaks, vegetable bake, red wine. 
A few pork scratchings.


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 8/11
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), nectarine, strawberries, pecans {274 Cal / 34.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {266 Cal / 25.8g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {57 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {304 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}
Plum & blackberry crumble_ [leftovers]_, yoghurt {278 Cal / 26.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Game stew, celeriac mash, carrots, turnip, runner beans {409 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
Persimmon, passion fruit, yoghurt, pistachios {138 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1867
Carbs 197.4g
Protein 114.2g
Fat 59.1g (Sat Fat 11.6g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Porridge, 2 boiled eggs, water.
Tea
L: Ham & tomato butty on Tesco Finest sunflower & pumpkin seed bread, 12 grapes, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Homemade chili with some awful Tesco steamfresh cous cous combination, red wine.
Coffee


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 
S. Some Pringles, and even more Pringles 
S. Went back for some more , guess who’s going to be suffering later on , cheese and sour cream Pringles are definitely not the best choice for someone with Lactose intolerance, who is also being a stupid diabetic. A can of Coke Zero 
D. Not hungry , I wonder why. 

Not much water during  day , now  have horrible indigestion , need Immodium all down to my own stupidity.


----------



## scousebird

@Ljc


----------



## Tickledpinknot

B - porridge made with almond milk, sliced banana. Grapefruit, orange, kiwi, grapes. Herbal tea.
L - veg sausage, hash brown, roasted tomatoes and mushrooms, egg.
D - bean and veg stew, seeded baguette. Grapefruit, orange, kiwi, grapes.
High blood sugars from steroids and chemotherapy, looking forwards to weekend when meds reduce.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Midnightrider said:


> Thursday 8/11
> _FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
> Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), nectarine, strawberries, pecans {274 Cal / 34.5g Carbs}
> ……………………………….2 mile walk
> ……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
> Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {266 Cal / 25.8g Carbs}
> 
> Snack (11am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
> ……………………………….5 km row
> 
> Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {57 Cal / 11.0g Carbs}
> Cottage cheese & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {304 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}
> Plum & blackberry crumble_ [leftovers]_, yoghurt {278 Cal / 26.2g Carbs}
> 
> Dinner (6pm): Game stew, celeriac mash, carrots, turnip, runner beans {409 Cal / 35.2g Carbs}
> Persimmon, passion fruit, yoghurt, pistachios {138 Cal / 19.9g Carbs}
> 
> 4 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 1867
> Carbs 197.4g
> Protein 114.2g
> Fat 59.1g (Sat Fat 11.6g / Trans fat 0.4g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


Do you add anything to your celeriac or just boil and mash? Thanks x


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 8/11
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today, overslept until 6.30am_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, poached duck egg, tomatoes, garlic mushrooms / Juice from one orange {426 Cal / 29.3g Carbs}
…………………………….2 mile walk
…………………………….5 km on rowing machine_ [24 min 02sec, grrrrrrr 3 sec to go!, I will get under 24 mins]_

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {63 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Game stew, celeriac mash,_ [leftovers]_, peas, sweetcorn {385 Cal / 31.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {128 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Pear (half), walnuts {83 Cal / 7.1g Carbs}
…………………………….2 mile walk
…………………………….5 km on rowing machine

_BG (6pm) 3.9_
Dinner (6pm): Breaded hake, sweet potato fries, salad {314 Cal / 25.4g Carbs}
Malaga ice cream {163 Cal / 26.6g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {105 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1765
Carbs 167.8g
Protein 105.0g
Fat 65.4g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Ljc said:


> B. My usual
> S. Some Pringles, and even more Pringles
> S. Went back for some more , guess who’s going to be suffering later on , cheese and sour cream Pringles are definitely not the best choice for someone with Lactose intolerance, who is also being a stupid diabetic. A can of Coke Zero
> D. Not hungry , I wonder why.
> 
> Not much water during  day , now  have horrible indigestion , need Immodium all down to my own stupidity.


We have all done something similar, hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tickledpinknot said:


> Do you add anything to your celeriac or just boil and mash? Thanks x


50/50 mix of potato & celeriac is just right, I find the texture of mashed celeriac unpleasant unless it is passed through a fine sieve,


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> Sounds deelish


Would you like the recipe, it is quite straightforward.


----------



## scousebird

Midnightrider said:


> Would you like the recipe, it is quite straightforward.


yes please


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual
L. Sparkling water
D. Haddock 



Spoiler



Young’s so it was in batter   was loverly though


 ,8 oven chips , beans  and a Coke Zero  55 carbs
Water throughout the day


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 10/11
_FBG (5.30am) 3.8_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), peach, blueberries, pecans {288 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), garlic mushrooms / Juice from one orange {149 Cal / 25.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Lebanese snack bar in the market_
Chicken kebab, flatbread {209 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Vegetable soup {87 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {121 Cal / 10.9g Carbs}

……………………………….3 mile walk
Dinner (7pm): Meatballs, linguine, ragu / Pinot Noir (6oz) {588 Cal / 52.5g Carbs}
Cheese (Chaource & Gouda), crackers / Port (2oz) {291 Cal / 21.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1792
Carbs 184.8g
Protein 85.7g
Fat 54.5g (Sat Fat 16.8g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

scousebird said:


> yes please



Okay, the following amounts serve 4 people

Khoresh e Fesenjan
Ingredients

600g chicken thighs (I use boneless, skinless but any cut is fine)
150g walnuts
2 shallots
5 cloves of garlic
60g pomegranate molasses (Sainsburys £2.50)
Chicken stock (hot)
Tsp each of cinnamon, nutmeg, cumin, turmeric _ 
..........................Coat chicken before browning_
Pomegranate seeds

1. Toast walnuts for a few minutes then blitz to fine powder in a blender.
2. Chop onion & garlic and fry (I use rapeseed oil) to soften. Transfer to slow cooker.
3. Brown chicken pieces. Transfer to slow cooker.
4. Add stock to just cover the meat.
5. Add walnuts & molasses.
6. Cook on medium for 3 or 4 hours.

Parsi Pulao
Ingredients

200g basmati rice
0.4g saffron (1 pack, Sainsburys, about £2)
10 cardamom pods
2 Tbsp sultanas
2 Tbsp pistachios

1. Add 50ml hot water to the saffron, leave for 30 minutes
2. Add saffron water & cardamoms to the rice. Heat, adding more water as necessary (just like for a risotto)
3. Remove cardamom (I count them in and count them out)
4. Mix in sultanas & pistachios

Serve stew alongside the rice. Add a few pomegranate seeds to stew to serve,
There should be enough leftover sauce for another one or two meals (it freezes nicely).

Good luck


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 11/11
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today, 
Lie in today, slept until 7am_
Breakfast 1 (8am): Porridge (almond milk), black & blueberries, walnuts {282 Cal / 34.9g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable broth {71 Cal / 13.9g Carbs}
Turkey, ham & avocado salad, hummus {344 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, pecans {134 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes (2), carrots, swede,
cauliflower, runner beans / Verdejo (4oz) {530 Cal / 38.8g Carbs}
Kiwi, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {111 Cal / 12.3g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (two slices, seeded), almond milk {162 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1788
Carbs 163.5g
Protein 88.9g
Fat 65.4g (Sat Fat 12.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: In Weatherspoons - 2 eggs, 2 bacon, sausage, grilled tomato, beans, 1 toast, latte
S: A few Gullon NAS biscuits 
T: Roast pork, 2 roast spuds, sprouts, carrots, mangetout, gravy, red wine. 
Red bush tea.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual
L.  4 buttered Ryvita’s 2 with Brussels pate, an apple and sparkling water 
D. Frozen mash, peas, haggis and a Coke Zero


----------



## woody

hello got a question can anybody tell me when I eat junk food my sugar readings are lower then wen I have a Sunday dinner (roast beef)


----------



## Ljc

woody said:


> hello got a question can anybody tell me when I eat junk food my sugar readings are lower then wen I have a Sunday dinner (roast beef)


What junk food do you eat and how long after starting to eat do you test your BG


----------



## woody

I can eat up to 6 bag crisps half a packet of biscuit's and I can test my bg   up to 6 hours l8er with readings 4.2 to 4.6


----------



## Emma Lowery

I wish I could do that @woody !!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

woody said:


> hello got a question can anybody tell me when I eat junk food my sugar readings are lower then wen I have a Sunday dinner (roast beef)


I’m guessing it’s all the carbs in the roast dinner but as I’m not a ‘normal’ diabetic I can’t comment from personal experience.
Being steroid-induced, what I eat and do in terms of exercise, appears not to make a difference to my BG.


----------



## woody

prob is when I have roast dinner (tatters, veg, roast beef.) readings are about 8.9 after 6/8 hours l8er.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Can that be offset by the nutritional benefits?


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 12/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0, _
Snack (5.30am): Banana {63 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}
……………………………….6 mile walk

Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {292 Cal / 22.3g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {97 Cal / 14.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {354 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Persimmon, strawberries, yoghurt, macadamias {153 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Parsnip, pear & walnut soup {120 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
_A new idea, pretty good but needs a couple of tweaks._
……………………………….2 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.0 _
Dinner (6pm): Lamb fillet, aubergine curry, rice {514 Cal / 41.4g Carbs}
Melon, plum, yoghurt, almonds {120 Cal / 13.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1814
Carbs 161.1g
Protein 88.1g
Fat 80.9g (Sat Fat 20.1g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 eggs on Allinsons seedy bread toasted, milky coffee
Tea
L: 3 roast chicken thighs, mini melon slices, mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Large cod from the chippy with mushy peas.
Coffee


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 13/11
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), pear, blackberries, pecans {293 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {236 Cal / 17.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Parsnip, pear & walnut soup {169 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}
_ Grated on a little fresh nutmeg today, definite improvement_
Chicken & avocado salad {408 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {131 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {71 Cal / 16.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km row

Dinner (6pm): Chicken & ham pie_ [mashed squash & sweet potato topping]_ {470 Cal / 36.4g Carbs}
Kiwi, blueberries, yoghurt, cashews {134 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1971
Carbs 172.0g
Protein 115.1g
Fat 78.1g (Sat Fat 15.9g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

B. Wholemeal buttered cheese n pickle toasted sarni, and a large coffee, still hungry so had another half 
L.  Not hungry, I shouldn’t think so after that brekkie. Sparkling water
S. An apple
D. Still not hungry
S. Coffee , I can’t remember what I had to eat but it wasn’t naughty.
Water throughout the day


----------



## Tickledpinknot

B - seeded toast and marmite
L - cheese n tomato sandwich, ready salted crisps, half grapefruit navel orange, kiwi, grapes
Why had my BG spiked to 21.0 before dinner? It’s my week off treatment...Welcome to my wonderful world of steroid induced diabetes!
D - roasted veg, chick peas, grapefruit orange and kiwi


----------



## Ljc

B. 2 buttered well burnt toast with peanut butter and a large coffee with cream.
L. Mixed berries pepsi max
D. Chicken burger, frozen mashed potato, minted buttered peas and another Pepsi max
S , a very naughty slice of richly fruited cake, it was lush
Note to self must get b@ck on the wagon tomorrow
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Caz73

Breakfast - slice of Nimble toast, cup of tea
Lunch - scrambled egg, 2 rashers of bacon, mushrooms, blob of ketchup
Snack - homemade banana bread
Dinner - chicken in soy with veges half pack brown rice. 
Still not sure if doing this right but levels dropped from 20 at diagnosis to averaging btn 6 - 9.  Blood glucose levels that is. 4 weeks diagnosed.


----------



## Ljc

Caz73 said:


> Breakfast - slice of Nimble toast, cup of tea
> Lunch - scrambled egg, 2 rashers of bacon, mushrooms, blob of ketchup
> Snack - homemade banana bread
> Dinner - chicken in soy with veges half pack brown rice.
> Still not sure if doing this right but levels dropped from 20 at diagnosis to averaging btn 6 - 9.  Blood glucose levels that is. 4 weeks diagnosed.


It sounds like you are doing very well. 
Here is a conversion chart that gives you an idea of how your finger prick tests relate to the Hb1ac, obviously atm your Hb1ac would be higher as it’s an average of the last 12 or so weeks. 

 

So it looks like your in for a lovely result on your next Hb1ac.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B  - porridge made with almond milk, raspberries and a good ol knob of butter and a coffee with almond milk
S - boiled egg and a coffee with almond milk
D - wholemeal sandwich with baked chicken covered in Dijon mustard and hot chilli powder , 2 cheddars and a nature valley salted caramel bar and a pint of water, oh and a slice of leerdammer to try as never had it before, verdict - lovely and will accompany my steak and onion sandwich tomorrow lol
S - coffee with almond milk
T  mince and mushrooms in oxo and an egg dropped in to poach , boiled potatoes, steamed brussels, square lindt 90% and a pint water
After dishes - cup of coffee with almond milk
S - Babybel  x


----------



## KARNAK

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B  - porridge made with almond milk, raspberries and a good ol knob of butter and a coffee with almond milk
> S - boiled egg and a coffee with almond milk
> D - wholemeal sandwich with baked chicken covered in Dijon mustard and hot chilli powder , 2 cheddars and a nature valley salted caramel bar and a pint of water, oh and a slice of leerdammer to try as never had it before, verdict - lovely and will accompany my steak and onion sandwich tomorrow lol
> S - coffee with almond milk
> T  mince and mushrooms in oxo and an egg dropped in to poach , boiled potatoes, steamed brussels, square lindt 90% and a pint water
> After dishes - cup of coffee with almond milk
> S - Babybel  x



Hey Kaylz I couldn`t eat that in a week, let alone a day .


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Hey Kaylz I couldn`t eat that in a week, let alone a day .


haha, I'm a 5fy 5 1/2 skinny underweight lass, they want me eating more but as more eye problems keep cropping up I really ament brave enough at the moment  hopefully soon I will be though!! xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 14/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.1
Exercise free day_

Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, egg yolks, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {269 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {75 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad {408 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, almonds {121 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Lebkuchen {151 Cal / 19.1g Carbs}
_Testing new recipes for Xmas treats_

Dinner (6pm): Salmon, sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn / Verdejo (5oz) {509 Cal / 31.9g Carbs}
Plum, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {126 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {168 Cal / 17.1g Carbs}
4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1767
Carbs 150.9g
Protein 95.6g
Fat 63.2g (Sat Fat 14.0g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Caz73

Ljc said:


> It sounds like you are doing very well.
> Here is a conversion chart that gives you an idea of how your finger prick tests relate to the Hb1ac, obviously atm your Hb1ac would be higher as it’s an average of the last 12 or so weeks.
> 
> View attachment 10326
> 
> So it looks like your in for a lovely result on your next Hb1ac.


Thanks Lin sometimes I never know if I'm not eating enough carb to get through the day or eating too much but guess my glucose levels show what's what.  Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## WHT

Breakfast - nothing
Lunch - nothing
Tea - homemade Veggie soup with polenta chunks
Snack - Rich tea biscuits


----------



## Tickledpinknot

B - 2 hash browns, beans, mushrooms, baked tomato, granary toast. Peppermint tea.
Black coffee
L - 4 cream crackers, cheese, apple.
Water/squash
Fasting BG 8.5, spiked yet again before evening meal to 22. 
Further proof it makes not a jot of difference what I eat or how much exercise I do ... ho hum!
D - vegetable and bean stew, granary baguette. Half grapefruit, whole orange, kiwi, grapes.
Lager shandy to cheer myself up


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Far too much of the wrong things
followed by fish pie, french beans, carrots and courgettes
hagendaaz icecream


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 15/11
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), pear, blackberries, pecans {290 Cal / 36.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine_ [23 min 53 sec, hurray, nailed it!]_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes /
Juice from one orange {153 Cal / 25.6g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Parsnip, pear & walnut soup {132 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Chicken & ham pie_ [leftovers]_, roast cauliflower 'steak' {331 Cal / 25.2g Carbs}
Nectarine, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {143 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

……………………………….2 mile walk

_BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm): Parma ham, melon {98 Cal / 6.3g Carbs}
Butternut squash, fennel & pancetta risotto {461 Cal / 54.8g Carbs}
Ice cream, raspberries, blackcurrants {127 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}

_BG (9pm) 4.8 [Additional test due to high carb meal]_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1817
Carbs 197.8g
Protein 98.8g
Fat 58.5g (Sat Fat 16.7g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## WHT

Kaylz said:


> haha, I'm a 5fy 5 1/2 skinny underweight lass, they want me eating more but as more eye problems keep cropping up I really ament brave enough at the moment  hopefully soon I will be though!! xx


you'll do it when you are ready and not before. As for bravery, well you are doing it Kaylz! You put one foot in front of the other each and every day and go that bit further. You'll go further forward when it suits you. 
 I'm a shorty too (4ft 8 and half inches) and gone from the sublime (6st 2lb) when I was younger to the ridiculous (10st+) but wavering just under 10st now.


----------



## Kaylz

WHT said:


> you'll do it when you are ready and not before. As for bravery, well you are doing it Kaylz! You put one foot in front of the other each and every day and go that bit further. You'll go further forward when it suits you.
> I'm a shorty too (4ft 8 and half inches) and gone from the sublime (6st 2lb) when I was younger to the ridiculous (10st+) but wavering just under 10st now.


TBH round here 5ft 5 and a half isn't short for a woman at all, a lot of the men are shorter than me!! haha xx


----------



## Caz73

So yesterday - porridge with berries (oats and half water half milk)
Snack - carrot sticks and humous (have heard carrots aren't good)
Lunch - sardines on toast (2 slices of nimble bread)
2 squares of chocolate with a coffee for mid afternoon
Dinner - homemade pizza using hubby's gluten free wholewheat flower, passata and cheese/mushroom/ham
Had a treat of homemade banana bread reduced sugar caramel sauce and cream and boy did I need that mood boost!!
Glucose levels not over 7.3 all day.
Hard one tomorrow as going out for tapas!!!!!


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 16/11
_FBG (5.30am) 3.8_
Snack (6am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
…………………………..5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (almond milk), summer fruits, pecans {282 Cal / 33.2g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts {104 Cal / 8.8g Carbs}
…………………………...5 km on rowing machine_ [23 min 49 sec, personal best]_

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {97 Cal / 18.9g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {378 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}
Persimmon, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {129 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Parma ham, melon, melba toast {130 Cal / 15.8g Carbs}
…………………………...2 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Fish & chips _[Most of batter not eaten, too greasy / half portion of chips] _{579 Cal / 55.6g Carbs}
Raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, hazelnuts {124 Cal / 7.2g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1963
Carbs 192.5g
Protein 102.9g
Fat 73.9g (Sat Fat 9.6g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Better day today:
yoghurt and Apricots, with about a dozen almonds
coffee and a satsuma
a SANDWICH, ham, lettuce, chilli chipoltle jam.  with cucumber, radish and tomato. 
Carrot cake (my diabetic mother insisted) 
Not in the Cals and Carbs book so counted it as fruit cake horrified to find it had around 67g carbs.  Thats off my menu for sure now.
peri peri chicken, sweetcorn and asparagus
hagen daaz icecream. 
so the days totals are just about ok after all.
best guesstimate around 1450c with 150g carbs


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Overslept so tea no breakfast
12ish brunch: bacon, egg, one hash brown, mushrooms and tomatoes.
7pmish dinner: chicken, potatoes, carrots, spinach and french beans.  Haggen daaz icecream 
Then out for a short walk, to work some of it off.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 17/11
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
…………………………..4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel /Tangerine {236 Cal / 18.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Parsnip, pear & walnut soup {171 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Turkey & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {393 Cal / 18.6g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {123 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}


…………………………...2 mile walk
Dinner (6pm): Turkey Milanese, sweet potato fries, peas, sweetcorn / Viognier (4oz) {543 Cal / 39.7g Carbs}
Pear, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {128 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}

Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {155 Cal / 15.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1829
Carbs 145.3g
Protein 112.5g
Fat 66.8g (Sat Fat 12.1g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

SkinnyLiz said:


> Better day today:
> yoghurt and Apricots, with about a dozen almonds
> coffee and a satsuma
> a SANDWICH, ham, lettuce, chilli chipoltle jam.  with cucumber, radish and tomato.
> Carrot cake (my diabetic mother insisted)
> Not in the Cals and Carbs book so counted it as fruit cake horrified to find it had around 67g carbs.  Thats off my menu for sure now.
> peri peri chicken, sweetcorn and asparagus
> hagen daaz icecream.
> so the days totals are just about ok after all.
> best guesstimate around 1450c with 150g carbs



Fruit cake is much higher in carbs as it is really just dried fruit which is extremely high. My carrot cake recipe (unfrosted) has 27g carbs in a medium (75g) piece. It would be 
even lower if I used sweetener instead of sugar.


----------



## Caz73

Bad day today. 
B - homemade pancakes (gluten free), whipped cream and berries.
L - tapas (seafood paella, potatoes bravas, chicken with herb) finished off friends lemon meringue
D - nothing
Snacks - bag pork scratchings
Sangria and gin
We were celebrating but first time been out since been diagnosed.  Hard to have social life still but determined not to let diabetes rule me.
BGL before bed 7.9


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Midnightrider said:


> Fruit cake is much higher in carbs as it is really just dried fruit which is extremely high. My carrot cake recipe (unfrosted) has 27g carbs in a medium (75g) piece. It would be
> even lower if I used sweetener instead of sugar.


Pic was iced fruit cake, book blindness  as carrot cake was in there, so probably around 300 calories and 35g carbs, a better result.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats done in almond milk, raspberries, a generous knob of butter thrown in the last 20 seconds of microwaving and a cup of coffee with almond milk
S - coffee with almond milk and a boiled egg
D - wholemeal bacon and scrambled egg sandwich, raspberries and peanut & choc protein bar with a pint of water
S - cup of coffee with almond milk
T - mince and mushrooms done in Oxo with an egg dropped in, charlotte potatoes, steamed sprouts and a square lindt 90% for afters with a pint of water
coffee with almond milk
S - babybel x


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 18/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, duck egg, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from one orange {338 Cal / 21.0g Carbs}

Snack (10am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}
…………………………….12 mile country walk

Lunch (12pm):_ Picnic during walk_
Celeriac & apple soup {90 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
Salmon, cucumber, tomatoes, hummus {207 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}
Blackberries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {121 Cal / 8.9g Carbs}

_After walk:_ Guinness (1 pint) {210 Cal / 18.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm): Brisket_ [slow cooked]_, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, 
carrots, cauliflower, runner beans {502 Cal / 39.9g Carbs}
Melon, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {127 Cal / 14.4g Carbs}

Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {108 Cal / 10.5g Carbs}

2 cups of coffee too

Calories 1804
Carbs 158.4g
Protein 94.5g
Fat 65.2g (Sat Fat 11.4g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Ljc

A bad day.
B. 3 slices of buttered wholemeal burnt toast with peanut butter. A large coffee.
L sparkling water.
D.  A pukka beef pie , frozen mashed potato, brussel sprouts and a Coke Zero. 80 carbs 
S. Walnuts and a Coke Zero.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

18-11-18
8 30    greek yoghurt, soaked dried apricots , 12 almonds
count my milk for the day in with breakfast
10 30 bread and cheese ( trying to get both cals and carbs in early  in the day)
1pm  toast, chorizo sausage, egg and tomato - not my choice, turned out to be delicious 
(H is learning, only one piece of toast for me)
3pm coffee and digestive
7 pm lamb casserole, homemade, with celery, onions, carrots, pearl barley and few potatoes. cabbage and green beans.
H went to get wine, came back with lemon tarts as well   ate the filling, threw the pastry.  Wine was rough so diluted into a spritzer with elderflower tonic.
Totals for the day ???

low activity day, but still slept reasonably well, only up once.


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 19/11
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today, exercise free day_
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), plum, blackberries, walnuts {286 Cal / 35.0g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {124 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {363 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}
Kiwi, raspberries, yoghurt, macadamias {147 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.2_
Dinner (6pm): Orzo with prawn & lemon {367 Cal / 45.7g Carbs}
Baked apple, raisins, ice cream, hazelnuts {226 Cal / 29.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1658
Carbs 175.6g
Protein 86.6g
Fat 56.5g (Sat Fat 10.5g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Ljc said:


> A bad day.
> B. 3 slices of buttered wholemeal burnt toast with peanut butter. A large coffee.
> L sparkling water.
> D.  A pukka beef pie , frozen mashed potato, brussel sprouts and a Coke Zero. 80 carbs
> S. Walnuts and a Coke Zero.


But did you enjoy it?


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 20/11
_FBG (6am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), pear, blackcurrants, walnuts {281 Cal / 35.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {277 Cal / 20.1g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {59 Cal / 11.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, hummus {327 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {118 Cal / 8.6g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Pheasant breast, roast potatoes, carrots, swede, turnip, runner beans {460 Cal / 38.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, pecans {152 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1817
Carbs 168.2g
Protein 94.1g
Fat 74.1g (Sat Fat 12.7g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

12 almonds, porridge, made with milk and water. Berries
cheese and chutney roll, (new flavour bread couldn't resist)ham and lettuce
Glass red wine
Lamb casserole, cabbage, beans, and roasted onions
small treat size bar chocolate, because active day and still losing weight
didnt work out casserole count, but rest of day:
1190 calories, 124 carbs.


----------



## Ljc

Midnightrider said:


> But did you enjoy it?


I sure did.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 
L. An apple and sparkling water 
D. Fish pie, peas and a Coke Zero 40 carbs
S. Walnuts 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 21/11
_FBG Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), strawberries, raspberries, pecans {276 Cal / 33.5g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), mackerel / Tangerine {237 Cal / 19.8g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Butternut squash & chilli soup {81 Cal / 16.7g Carbs}
Cottage cheese & avocado salad / Flatbread, baba ghanoush {316 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, pistachios {137 Cal / 12.8g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Cookie {75 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Sausages (2), celeriac mash, peas, carrots, sweetcorn {446 Cal / 43.6g Carbs}
Cherries, yoghurt, almonds {136 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {105 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1890
Carbs 189.8g
Protein 103.9g
Fat 73.8g (Sat Fat 16.3g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

21-11
yoghurt, berries, almonds
toast with almond butter, smear of jam
snack 4 slices cheese  ( panic move - am losing weight again, same goes for toast as above)
toast and pate
Dry white wine spritzer with tonic 
moussaka ( ready meal) courgettes, green beans, cauliflower
small bar orange flavoured dark chocolate.
best guess at calories 1862, carbs, 108


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 22/11
_FBG (05.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), nectarine, raspberries, pecans {299 Cal / 38.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {137 Cal / 22.0g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley broth {130 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {302 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackberries, yoghurt, almonds {110 Cal / 7.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana {62 Cal / 14.29.6g Carbs}

Dinner (5pm): _Out for dinner (tapas) before trip to the theatre - values estimated_
Carrot hummus with hazelnuts & labneh, flatbread / Prosecco (3oz) {257 Cal / 17.8g Carbs} 
Tuna, white bean & fennel salad / Confit duck pastilla with pine nuts & spiced aubergine / Furmint (4oz) {409 Cal / 15.4g Carbs}
Crème Catalana / Moscatel (2oz) {192Cal / 15.8g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Ginger ice cream _[intermission at theatre] _{104 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}

_BG (11pm) 5.2_

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 2067
Carbs 182.7g
Protein 99.1g
Fat 69.5g (Sat Fat 16.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

22-11
8.30    yoghurt, prunes and almonds, smoked haddock, spinach, egg, toast.  Making a big effort here.  Full to bursting now.
11.30  2 digestives with full fat cottage cheese    
eek not eaten for ages, but then not really hungry either.
6pm cracker and pate
7pm chicken casserole,  potato, cauliflower, courgette  

 Seems like plenty to eat, but day totals are around 1100calories 90g carb


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 22/11
_FBG (05.30am) Not measured today
No exercise today (though with 5 hours of Xmas shopping, it didn't feel restful!)_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, sourdough), scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes /
Juice from one orange {296 Cal / 26.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Tapas whilst shopping_
Flatbread, broad bean hummus, olives / Brandade / Furmint {4oz) {441 Cal / 38.0g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Squash & chilli soup, sourdough croutons {194 Cal / 26.6g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 5.1_
Dinner (6pm): Breaded hake fillet, sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn {389 Cal / 35.2g Carbs} 
Pear, strawberries, yoghurt, pistachios {114 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {168 Cal / 17.1g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too

Calories 1674
Carbs 165.0g
Protein 94.8g
Fat 51.1g (Sat Fat 9.1g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 24/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Snack (6am): Pear, walnuts {86 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
…………………………..4 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), grapes, blueberries, pecans {293 Cal / 38.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {143 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {330 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}
Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {129 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}


…………………………...2 mile walk
_In the pub watching rugby_
Guinness (4 pints) {840 Cal / 72.8g Carbs}
……………………………2 mile walk

Dinner (7pm): Turkey lasagne_ [leftovers from the freezer]_ {407 Cal / 24.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, ice cream {140 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too

Calories 2393
Carbs 209.3g
Protein 88.0g
Fat 65.3g (Sat Fat 15.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Caz73

Midnightrider said:


> Saturday 24/11
> _FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
> Snack (6am): Pear, walnuts {86 Cal / 9.1g Carbs}
> …………………………..4 mile walk
> Breakfast (8am): Porridge (made with almond milk), grapes, blueberries, pecans {293 Cal / 38.1g Carbs}
> 
> Lunch (12pm): Beef & barley broth {143 Cal / 16.8g Carbs}
> Ham & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {330 Cal / 17.8g Carbs}
> Nectarine, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {129 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
> 
> 
> …………………………...2 mile walk
> _In the pub watching rugby_
> Guinness (4 pints) {840 Cal / 72.8g Carbs}
> ……………………………2 mile walk
> 
> Dinner (7pm): Turkey lasagne_ [leftovers from the freezer]_ {407 Cal / 24.2g Carbs}
> Strawberries, ice cream {140 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}
> 
> 3 cups of coffee too
> 
> Calories 2393
> Carbs 209.3g
> Protein 88.0g
> Fat 65.3g (Sat Fat 15.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)
> 
> _All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


Love the 4 pints of guiness - I was on mulled wine yesterday.


----------



## Caz73

24/11
B - homemade gluten free pancakes with berries. Smidgen of chocolate spread
L - skipped lunch
D - chicken noodles, rice, 1 spring roll
1 double gin
1 mulled wine
Supper - 4 crackers with cheese

Finding no matter what I eat my levels consistent 6 - 7 although they did drop once I came back in from my walk to the Christmas fayre in the village and I'd had a mulled wine! Dropped to 4 before bed.  Scary as dont want to get in the habit of eating anything just because levels are good. 
2 Metformin a day.


----------



## Midnightrider

Caz73 said:


> 24/11
> B - homemade gluten free pancakes with berries. Smidgen of chocolate spread
> L - skipped lunch
> D - chicken noodles, rice, 1 spring roll
> 1 double gin
> 1 mulled wine
> Supper - 4 crackers with cheese
> 
> Finding no matter what I eat my levels consistent 6 - 7 although they did drop once I came back in from my walk to the Christmas fayre in the village and I'd had a mulled wine! Dropped to 4 before bed.  Scary as dont want to get in the habit of eating anything just because levels are good.
> 2 Metformin a day.



Combining exercise and booze can give some pretty low results. I once got a 3.1 after walking home after a few drinks one afternoon (no meds involved). I believe that the metabolism of alcohol in the liver inhibits the breakdown of glycogen, which can cause mild hypoglycaemia as sugars being used are not replaced quickly enough from glycogen storage.
This is not dangerous as you will stop to rest to allow BG levels to rise to normal levels before the hypo becomes severe.


----------



## Caz73

Ah right got it so alcohol can actually reduce your BG levels albeit temporarily.  I only had one cup of mulled wine too! Anyway went out for a quick 20 min jog tonight - first one since diagnosed and was a little worried about levels dropping but they actually went up!! Highest they've been for 2 weeks. But did forget dose of Metformin this morning.  All such a learning curve.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 25/11
_FBG (6am) 3.6 {not a surprise, often low after a boozy day}_
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (two slices, seeded) / Juice from one orange {433 Cal / 37.8g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {64 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, Ryvita, hummus {337 Cal / 15.3g Carbs}
Grapes, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {142 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}

…………………………...4 mile walk

Dinner (6pm): Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots, turnip, cauliflower, green beans {534 Cal / 42.5g Carbs}
Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, cashews {126 Cal / 13.6g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1715
Carbs 147.0g
Protein 107.2g
Fat 66.6g (Sat Fat 15.4g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

not feeling well
breakfast, half cup of tea
lunch, cup of tea
2 biscuits with full fat cottage cheese... followe by six more of the same 
dinner  husband cooked, very tasty version of cottage pie,  flavoured with chorizo and including swede in the thin layer of mash topping.  Served with french beans, carrots, and steamed courgette. no idea of cals or carbs
Glass of white wine

10k steps though


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 26/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), nectarine, raspberries, pecans {281 Cal / 34.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {137 Cal / 20.1g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {65 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Chicken & avocado salad, melba toast, hummus {419 Cal / 12.2g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {137 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

………………………………2 mile walk
_BG (5pm) 3.9_
Snack (5pm): Chicken & vegetable soup {108 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm): Pumpkin, fennel & pancetta risotto {318 Cal / 44.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, almonds {114 Cal / 12.0g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {102 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too

Calories 1798
Carbs 192.6g
Protein 89.1g
Fat 63.4g (Sat Fat 10.8g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## KARNAK

Feeling a bit peckish tonight, something a bit sweet and juicy.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 27/11
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), kiwi, passion fruit,cashews {218 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {277 Cal / 20.1g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Squash & chilli soup {80 Cal / 16.4g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, flatbread, baba ghanoush {339 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}
Figs, grapes, Greek yoghurt, pistachios {141 Cal / 17.0g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Plums, walnuts {83 Cal / 8.5g Carbs}
………………………………...5 km row
………………………………..,2 mile walk
Snack (4pm): Chicken & vegetable soup / ciabatta {220 Cal / 28.8g Carbs}
_This snack was above what I had planned today, but it was a heavy exercise day, and I was very hungry.
Also, although I ate more than planned, it wasn't the chocolate bar I almost had._

Dinner (7pm) Wood pigeon stroganoff, celeriac mash, carrots, green beans, peas {272 Cal / 25.7g Carbs}
Banana bread (hot from the oven), blueberries, ice cream {204 Cal / 30.7g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1915
Carbs 204.7g
Protein 106.0g
Fat 63.5g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 28/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.3_

Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {262 Cal / 18.0g Carbs}

………………………………..5 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Chicken & vegetable soup {101 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, hummus {287 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
Peach, blackberries, yoghurt, pecans {141 Cal / 9.7g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Banana bread_ [small piece]_ {117 Cal / 19.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Spanish fish stew, pangrattato {489 Cal / 41.9g Carbs}
Summer fruits, yoghurt, hazelnuts {108 Cal / 6.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1585
Carbs 129.6g
Protein 92.8g
Fat 66.5g (Sat Fat 15.5g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 29/11
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), summer fruits, walnuts {276 Cal / 33.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine 
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, poached duck egg yolk, mushrooms,
tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {254 Cal / 17.4g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
………………………………..5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Squash & chilli soup {72 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
Pigeon stroganoff_ [leftovers]_, celeriac mash, sunchokes, cauliflower, peas {284 Cal / 26.4g Carbs}
Raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {147 Cal / 12.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm) Texas chilli_ [leftovers from the freezer]_, sweet potato wedges, guacamole,
tortilla chips {498 Cal / 34.2g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, macadamias {124 Cal / 8.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {105 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1909
Carbs 184.1g
Protein 114.1g
Fat 66.8g (Sat Fat 11.7g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

tuesday,
breakfast, 5am.  large croissant  filled with leftover ham omlette.
lunch, 12 pm chicken caesar salad
dinner, 6 pm vegetable soup, lemon tart. ( left some of the pastry)  2 large glasses of wine
supper 9pm, bread, cheese half a very large apple
no idea of calories and carbs. Assuming its too high


----------



## SkinnyLiz

28-11-2018
Breakfast, 8am bread and cheese, tomatoes. tea
lunch, hmm, dont think there was any, several cups of tea during the day
dinner 7pm, soupe de poission, no bread.  Steak and frites ( only ate a few) crepes suzette, slightly more than half share bottle of champagne.
supper 11.30pm olives, cheese, tomatoes, small slice bread, glass of wine. 
Again no idea of cals and carbs, but am assuming higher than it should have been.

14k steps in day - sightseeing and shopping will do that


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 30/11
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {64 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}
……………………………….5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), garlic mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from half a grapefruit {189 Cal / 24.1g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Chicken & vegetable soup {101 Cal / 9.0g Carbs}
Spanish fish stew _[leftovers]_ {314 Cal / 27.6g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {139 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana bread {139 Cal / 13.3g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Pangasius in breadcrumbs, fries, peas, sweetcorn {476 Cal / 41.5g Carbs}
Raspberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, cashews {107 Cal / 10.4g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1600
Carbs 172.7g
Protein 104.2g
Fat 43.8g (Sat Fat 7.3g / Trans fat 0.7g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

29-11-18 was travelling 
breakfast, 6am,  yoghurt, apricots. smoked fish, small slice of bread, cup of tea
lunch:  dont think there was any, stoppped for tea, snacked on almonds during the drive.
dinner 6.30pm from the freezer, chicken casserole with butter beans, french beans.

 4.6k steps, but then, sitting in a car for hours, surprised its that many.


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 1/12
_FBG (6am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), pear, blackcurrants, pecans {276 Cal / 34.4g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {236 Cal / 17.9g Carbs}

……………………………….5 mile walk_ [shopping!]_
Snack (11am): Portuguese custard tart / Prosecco (2oz) {274 Cal / 25.2g Carbs}

Lunch (1pm):_ Back home_
Mushroom soup, ciabatta {161 Cal / 20.2g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pistachios {127 Cal / 11.3g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Linguine, meatballs, ragu / Malbec(4oz) {526 Cal / 46.2g Carbs}
Spiced pineapple & rum flambe, ice cream, passion fruit {154 Cal / 25.8g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1854
Carbs 193.1g
Protein 76.1g
Fat 63.0g (Sat Fat 21.7g / Trans fat 0.9g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## HOBIE

For tea I had fried Octopus. Nothing with it but a squeeze of lemon. Porridge for 1st thing.


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 2/12
_FBG (7am) 4.1_
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded),
baked beans / Juice from one orange {341 Cal / 29.0g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
………………………………….4 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Jerusalem artichoke soup {77 Cal / 13.0g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad {275 Cal / 9.3g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, almonds {128 Cal / 11.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.3_
Dinner (6pm) Coq au vin, celeriac mash, runner beans {492 Cal / 42.0g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {136 Cal / 11.4g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too (1 of them decaf)

Calories 1577
Carbs 141.3g
Protein 101.6g
Fat 55.1g (Sat Fat 13.2g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 3/12
_FBG  Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), plum, blackberries, hazelnuts {326 Cal / 26.8g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (one slice, seeded) / Juice from one orange {196 Cal / 19.8g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {61 Cal / 14.0g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Mushroom soup {61 Cal / 3.1g Carbs}
Tuna & avocado salad, flatbread, hummus {388 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}
Peach, raspberries, yoghurt, pecans {148 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Salmon fillet, sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn {461 Cal / 36.7g Carbs}
Cherries. yoghurt, almonds {137 Cal / 11.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1858
Carbs 161.1g
Protein 112.4g
Fat 73.1g (Sat Fat 11.4g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 4/12
_FBG (5.30am) 4.2_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), plum, blueberries, pecans {280 Cal / 36.9g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mackerel / Tangerine {239 Cal / 18.3g Carbs}

Snack (9am): Banana {67 Cal / 15.2g Carbs}
……………………………….7.5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Jerusalem artichoke soup {88 Cal / 15.7g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, flatbread, baba ghanoush {288 Cal / 14.5g Carbs}
Nectarine, blackberries, yoghurt, almonds {134 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Sweet & sour pork with walnuts, egg noodles {383 Cal / 39.9g Carbs}
Baked pear, ice cream {161 Cal / 24.6g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1720
Carbs 190.0g
Protein 87.0g
Fat 58.3g (Sat Fat 10.1g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 5/12
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, egg yolks (2), mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {291 Cal / 20.1g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Pear, walnuts {104 Cal / 10.3g Carbs}
……………………………….7.5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Mushroom soup {52 Cal / 2.6g Carbs}
Coq au vin_ [leftovers]_, sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn {421 Cal / 35.8g Carbs}
Pineapple, blueberries, yoghurt, pistachios {125 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

Dinner (7pm)_ Out for dinner, chain restaurant after cinema (7 yr olds choice!)_
Xmas dinner_ [best of a bad bunch]_ / Chianti (4oz) {518 Cal / 28.3g Carbs}
Black forest ice cream sundae_ [shared portion / a taste of the 70s]_ {213 Cal / 26.3g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1794
Carbs 145.9g
Protein 110.0g
Fat 66.3g (Sat Fat 18.3g / Trans fat 0.8g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## codger

Hi,
I am not a breakfast type of person, but after my T2 diagnosis I was informed that eating once a day was not good, so the best I could manage in the morning was/is raw egg, which more recently I have been having with a teaspoon of honey. My question is - - Good or bad?


----------



## Midnightrider

Thursday 6/12
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), raspberries, blueberries, pecans {286 Cal / 35.4g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), mushrooms, tomatoes, baked beans / Juice from half a grapefruit {173 Cal / 25.1g Carbs}
……………………………….5 km row

Lunch (12pm): Jerusalem artichoke soup {88 Cal / 15.7g Carbs}
Crab & avocado salad, flatbread, hummus {275 Cal / 17.2g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, almonds {111 Cal / 12.6g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana, cookie {138 Cal / 23.8g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) King prawn linguine {423 Cal / 44.4g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {154 Cal / 15.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1737
Carbs 200.3g
Protein 88.2g
Fat 52.5g (Sat Fat 8.1g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Friday 7/12
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, scrambled eggs, smoked salmon, tomatoes / 
Juice from one orange {407 Cal / 18.7g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km row

Snack (10am): Banana {62 Cal / 14.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):_ Christmas shopping, lunch out_
Brandade / Polenta fries / Belly pork pintxos / carrot hummus / Prosecco (2oz) {577 Cal / 30.5g Carbs}
Pastel de nata {219 Cal / 28.0g Carbs}

_Drinks with friends_
Pinot Noir (8oz) / Champagne (4oz) {295 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Hake in breadcrumbs. sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn {308 Cal / 34.6g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too (1 of them decaf)

Calories 1767
Carbs 137.6g
Protein 65.9g
Fat 65.7g (Sat Fat 15.3g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Saturday 8/12
_FBG (5.30am) 4.0_

Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), poached egg, bacon, mushrooms, baked beans / 
Juice from half a grapefruit {320 Cal / 25.2g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm):Celeriac & apple soup {62 Cal / 12.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, flatbread, hummus {401 Cal / 18.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, grapes, yoghurt, pecans, passion fruit {167 Cal / 16.1g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Banana, cookie {139 Cal / 24.0g Carbs}
…………………………...3 mile walk
…………………………...5 km on rowing machine

Dinner (6pm) Turkey meatballs, ragu, linguine {436 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {118 Cal / 8.6g Carbs}

_Christmas party at friends' house. Amounts estimated but could easily be wrong as glasses were liberally topped up and people wandered round with trays of nibbles all evening._
Champagne (6 small glasses, maybe) / Canapes _(crab & sourdough/ beef & horseradish stuffed into tiny Yorkshire puds / olive tapenade on melba toast/ Prawn & chorizo skewers)_ {438 al / 19.5g Carbs}

5 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 2173
Carbs 171.9g
Protein 113.6g
Fat 77.6g (Sat Fat 20.3g / Trans fat 0.2g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 9/12
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast (8am): Porridge (almond milk), raspberries, blueberries, walnuts {297 Cal / 37.2g Carbs}

……………………………….4 mile walk
Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {60 Cal / 11.6g Carbs}
Crayfish & avocado salad, flatbread, hummus {346 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}
Nectarine, strawberries, yoghurt, pecans {132 Cal / 8.9g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.5_
Dinner (6pm) Roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots, swede,
baked cauliflower, runner beans {488 Cal / 38.6g Carbs}
Pear, blackberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {134 Cal / 11.7g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {110 Cal / 10.7g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1646
Carbs 147.0g
Protein 89.5g
Fat 66.4g (Sat Fat 12.5g / Trans fat 0.4g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 10/12
_FBG (5.30am) 3.9_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {65 Cal / 14.8g Carbs}
……………………………..5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded),mackerel, clementine {230 Cal / 16.5g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {111 Cal / 13.1g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, flatbread, hummus {336 Cal / 16.3g Carbs}
Nectarine, cherries, yoghurt, pecans {156 Cal / 15.9g Carbs}

Snack (3pm): Gingerbread {67 Cal / 10.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Game stew, celeriac mash, carrots, green beans {376 Cal / 32.6g Carbs}
Strawberries, raspberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {110 Cal / 8.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (two slices, seeded), almond milk {164 Cal / 16.9g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1704
Carbs 155.0g
Protein 112.0g
Fat 59.1g (Sat Fat 12.4g / Trans fat 0.6g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Tuesday 11/12
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Snack (5.30am): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
……………………………..5 mile walk
Breakfast (8am): Egg, bacon, mushrooms, baked beans, toast (one slice, seeded) /
Juice from one orange {326 Cal / 25.4g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Celeriac & apple soup {59 Cal / 11.5g Carbs}
Chicken, fig & avocado salad {339 Cal / 14.9g Carbs}
Plum, blackberries, yoghurt, walnuts {130 Cal / 9.2g Carbs}

Snack (4pm): Vegetable broth, sourdough {126 Cal / 20.1g Carbs}

Dinner (6pm) Albacore tuna steak, sweet potato wedges, peas, sweetcorn {432 Cal / 39.7g Carbs}
Pear poached in elderflower cordial, ice cream, pecans {194 Cal / 22.8g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1739
Carbs 163.9g
Protein 99.2g
Fat 60.4g (Sat Fat 12.8g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Midnightrider

Wednesday 12/12
_FBG (5.30am) 3.8_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), nectarine, blackberries, walnuts {269 Cal / 33.4g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), avocado, smoked salmon,
scrambled egg, tomatoes / Juice from one grapefruit {284 Cal / 17.9g Carbs}

Lunch (12pm): Beef & pearl barley soup {109 Cal / 12.7g Carbs}
Crawfish & avocado salad {150 Cal / 4.2g Carbs}
Figs, passion fruit, yoghurt, pistachios {128 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}

_BG (6pm) 4.1_
Dinner (6pm) Chicken & ham pie, carrots, turnip, green beans, peas {413 Cal / 32.3g Carbs}
Peach, strawberries, yoghurt, hazelnuts {153 Cal / 10.2g Carbs}

Snack (9pm): Toast (one slice, seeded), almond milk {102 Cal / 9.9g carbs}

5 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1656
Carbs 146.6g
Protein 105.9g
Fat 59.8g (Sat Fat 12.2g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Possibly one of the strangest meals ever:  
chiken tikka strips, oven chips,  leeks and spring greens fried in butter, all served with sweet chilli sauce...


----------



## Midnightrider

Sunday 16/12
_FBG (6am) 4.3_
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {289 Cal / 22.5g Carbs}
…………………………….5 mile walk

Lunch (12pm): Squash & chilli soup {54 Cal / 9.6g Carbs}
Ham & avocado salad, flatbread, baba ghanoush {318 Cal / 17.2g Carbs}
Strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, walnuts {151 Cal / 14.6g Carbs}

Dinner (5pm) Pheasant breast, roast potato & cauliflower, carrots, runner beans {449 Cal / 23.5g Carbs}
Nectarine Melba {160 Cal / 16.6g Carbs}

Snack (8pm) Toast (one slice, wholemeal), almond milk {108 Cal/ 10.9g Carbs}

3 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1589
Carbs 123.5g
Protein 91.9g
Fat 70.5g (Sat Fat 13.6g / Trans fat 0.5g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I've been off colour for a little while and lost my appetite so I've not eaten  very much at all ~ in fact, apart from keeping up my fluid intake, nothing at all for the past two days
WL


----------



## Madeline

I’ve been high all day for some weird reason. I’ve no idea what I’m supposed to do because nobody thought to tell me, so I’ve just been drinking plenty of water and avoiding carbs.

Dinner was a plate of green beans, with some diced ham, and a little parmesan grated on top. Dull, but I’m back in single figures again. Revising my plans to scoff over Christmas, I don’t know if I can hack feeling weird.


----------



## Wirrallass

Madeline said:


> I’ve been high all day for some weird reason. I’ve no idea what I’m supposed to do because nobody thought to tell me, so I’ve just been drinking plenty of water and avoiding carbs.
> 
> Dinner was a plate of green beans, with some diced ham, and a little parmesan grated on top. Dull, but I’m back in single figures again. Revising my plans to scoff over Christmas, I don’t know if I can hack feeling weird.


Madeleine you've done the best thing by drinking water. How much do you drink in any one day? I drink between 1.5ltrs ~ 2ltrs per day and that helps keep my numbers low ~ though lately they've been a tad higher than normal coz recently I had steroid injections in both my knees and I'm taking strong painkillers that  impact my bg levels ~ devil & the deep blue sea it seems!!

Good to hear you've got your bgs back to single numbers. Well done. Yes Christmas give us all something to think about as to what best to eat. I'll be having the turkey of course but will fill most of my plate with veggies ~ no potatoes unless their baby new, then I'll have maybe two. I might chance a small roastie and I mean small. I think the best thing you can do from now until Christmas is try to out some Christmas fare each day to see if you can tolerate them ~ forewarned is forearmed. Test your bg beforehand then just add a little of something to your plate ~ then test 2hrs post meal. But of course its entirely up to you hun how you work it. If & when my numbers are a tad higher than is normal and I feel 'weird' then I lie down on my bed til the feeling has passed. It's better than dropping on to the floor!!! I usually feel ok after about 30~40mins.

If you fancy Christmas pudding then I have posted a low-carb recipe in the food/carb/ recipes thread that you can make yourself.
Here's the link~
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/

Take care & good luck hun.x
WL

Edited to add the link for low carb Christmas pudding
http://thelowcarbdiabetic.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-best-low-carb-christmas-pudding.html


----------



## Madeline

Oh I LOVE Christmas pudding, that recipe makes me so happy!

I think it’s the steroids, I’m on 10-20mg a day permanently, plus a whole shedload of other medication, and inhaled steroids. I’ve also not been feeling 100% as we had the stairs and landings carpeted on Monday - it’s a 4 storey house, so a lot of stairs. Thinking about it, tjat could have been enough, but I’ve had 2 hypos in the v low 2s last week, and the complete opposite this week. I drink at least 2l a day, kidneys are dodgy so I’m supposed to drink plenty.

Potato doesn’t seem to be as bad as white flour stuff and fruit, they are worse. I have a load of alarms set for meds anyway, and need to eat with some of them, so adding in a few extra to test after hasn’t really made much more effort for me, and I’m v motivated to get my BG down. Faceplanting is not a good look.

Thank you lovely, you’ve been really helpful


----------



## Wirrallass

Madeline said:


> Oh I LOVE Christmas pudding, that recipe makes me so happy!
> 
> I think it’s the steroids, I’m on 10-20mg a day permanently, plus a whole shedload of other medication, and inhaled steroids. I’ve also not been feeling 100% as we had the stairs and landings carpeted on Monday - it’s a 4 storey house, so a lot of stairs. Thinking about it, tjat could have been enough, but I’ve had 2 hypos in the v low 2s last week, and the complete opposite this week. I drink at least 2l a day, kidneys are dodgy so I’m supposed to drink plenty.
> 
> Potato doesn’t seem to be as bad as white flour stuff and fruit, they are worse. I have a load of alarms set for meds anyway, and need to eat with some of them, so adding in a few extra to test after hasn’t really made much more effort for me, and I’m v motivated to get my BG down. Faceplanting is not a good look.
> 
> Thank you lovely, you’ve been really helpful


You're more than welcome Madeleine. So glad too that the Christmas pudding recipe appeals to you. ENJOY Determination ~ motivation ~ and patience are the keywords in an effort to manage our individual diabetes. I am sorry to hear you have to take a minefield of meds but it sounds like you have them under control. Steroids are poo! Take care hun and keep your chin up if you can x
WL


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Out. 2 bacon, sausage, egg, tinned toms, fried slice & coffee
A few nuts
T: Roast pork, 2 roast potatoes, cabbage, broccoli, gravy. Red wine.


----------



## Midnightrider

wirralass said:


> View attachment 10575
> Well I've been off colour for a little while and lost my appetite so I've not eaten  very much at all ~ in fact, apart from keeping up my fluid intake, nothing at all for the past two days
> WL


Hope you are feeling better soon. It isn't a good time of year to be sick.


----------



## Midnightrider

wirralass said:


> Yes Christmas give us all something to think about as to what best to eat. I'll be having the turkey of course but will fill most of my plate with veggies ~ no potatoes unless their baby new, then I'll have maybe two. I might chance a small roastie and I mean small.
> 
> Edited to add the link for low carb Christmas pudding
> http://thelowcarbdiabetic.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-best-low-carb-christmas-pudding.html


I don't have a problem with having a couple of smallish roast potatoes. However, someone once made a good suggestion to me. If roast spuds cause you a BG problem, just eat the outside bit, leaving most of the starchy middle. This should help keep the carbs down.


----------



## Madeline

Oh that’s a great idea! The outside is the best bit too


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats, raspberries and a knob of butter in almond milk and a coffee with almond milk
S - coffee with almond milk and a boiled egg
D - wholemeal german smoked baked ham sandwich, couple of thick slices of cheese, 2 baked cheddars and a salted caramel protein bar, pint of water
S - coffee with almond milk while I was mixing some e liquid samples 
T - 3 egg ham and mushroom omelette, steamed green beans, boiled potatoes, Dijon dressing and a bar 85% moser roth
Coffee with almond milk
S -  babybel xx


----------



## Midnightrider

Monday 17/12
_FBG (5.30am) Not measured today_
Breakfast 1 (5.30am): Porridge (almond milk), blackberries, blueberries, walnuts {272 Cal / 33.9g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine
Breakfast (8am): Toast (one slice, seeded), scrambled egg, mushrooms, tomatoes / Juice from one orange {287 Cal / 22.6g Carbs}

Snack (11am): Banana {66 Cal / 15.0g Carbs}
……………………………….2 mile walk
……………………………….5 km on rowing machine

Lunch (12pm): Vegetable soup {55 Cal / 9.8g Carbs}
Prawn & avocado salad, flatbread, hummus {337 Cal / 27.9g Carbs}
Strawberries, blackcurrants, yoghurt, pecans {146 Cal / 12.5g Carbs}

………………………………..5 km row

Dinner (6pm): Butternut squash, fennel & pancetta risotto / Saove (3oz) {445 Cal / 48.8g Carbs}
Plum, summer fruits, yoghurt, hazelnuts {151 Cal / 13.5g Carbs}

4 cups of coffee too (2 of them decaf)

Calories 1838
Carbs 194.7g
Protein 87.6g
Fat 62.0g (Sat Fat 11.5g / Trans fat 0.3g)

_All food cooked from scratch, if you would like any recipes please just ask_


----------



## Edgar

B. Two shredded wheat with skimmed milk and some dates. One slice of home made granary toast with cottage cheese.L (Bella Italia) Spaghetti with king prawns and chilli. D. One bowl of home made carrot and coriander soup with slice of granary bread. Nibbles. Pretzels.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Breakfast:  100-120 ml Yoghurt ( full fat greek style) and 30g prunes, with a dozen almonds. 
Use about half pint of semi-skimmed milk in drinks during the day.  
Lunch: usually homemade soup, mostly vegetable based, today was french onion.

Small glass red wine, while I was cooking, some found its way into dinner as well.

Dinner: tonight tagliatelle, 80g dry weight portion, (looked minute in the pan).  With homemade bolognaise sauce.  Carrots, broccolli and leeks.  Cut the leeks into pieces about four inches long and sliced them finely lengthways.  Was thinking mix with pasta to bulk it out.  Some sauce was leftover.  Before would probaby have eaten it as not enough for another meal.  Now, it might be soupbase.   Or maybe add it to the french onion soup made today.

My question is how to calculate the carbs? Never mind calories in a day like that.  And is it enough?
Am finding I eat more if its a ready meal, because of knowing the approximate nutritional content.
Still feeling a bit overful, so no inclination to snack, today.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Lemsip
Tea
B: Porridge 
Tea
L: Bacon & egg butty on wholemeal
Tea
T: Cod & mushy peas from the chippy
Squash
Medicinal Cognac (absolutely full of cold - feel dreadful).


----------



## Ljc

I hope you h@d a lovely day yesterday. 
Not posted here for a while.
Yesterday. 
B. 2 slices of burnt toast with butter,  peanut butter and coffee with cream
L. Dressed grab (tinned) sarnie and sparkling water 
D. Sirloin steak, mushrooms and 6 oven chips and a Coke Zero. 
Snacks consisted of walnuts and more walnuts. 
Coffee with cream
A Coke Zero
Sparkling water.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - jumbo oats, raspberries and a knob of butter done in almond milk and a coffee with almond milk
S - cup of coffee with almond milk and a boiled egg
D - heaps of turkey, few rashers of bacon from the top of the turkey crown, sausage meat stuffing, boiled charlotte potatoes and roast sprouts and a mushroom with a drop of gravy AND fought my demons to have a large slice of yule log afterwards! 
cup of Italian coffee (ok 2 lol)
T - ham sandwich with a chunk of turkey on the side of the plate and a bar moser roth 85% (it was Christmas) haha
Cup of coffee and almond milk

Today
Breakfast and snack same as everyday
D - turkey sandwich with a chunk of sausage meat stuffing on the side of the plate and a salted caramel protein bar
s - 2 cups of Italian coffee
T - will be the same as Christmas dinner as there's plenty of leftovers (minus the slice of yule log ) lol
xx


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday & the day before 
Lots of turkey, sprouts, ham, sausage meat stuffing, bacon, eggs, wine, gin, baileys, chocolate, nuts, sausage rolls, prawns


----------



## scousebird

Oh, forgot to mention the white bread - horror


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 
D. Rump steak, mushrooms , 8 oven chips and a Coke Zero.
T.  Christmas pud with  cream , sparkling waster. 
S. Williams pear.
S. walnuts. 
Water throughout the day.


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: Bacon & Egg butty on naughty white bread
Tea
L: Ham & tomato on wholemeal roll
Tea
T: Out at local gastro pub - Prawn cocktail, duck a l'orange with lots of veg and a few parmentier potatoes, profiteroles, red wine.


----------



## Ljc

B. My usual 
D. Fish pie, peas and a Coke Zero 
S. Walnuts
Water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge in almond milk with raspberries and a knob of butter and a coffee with almond milk
S - boiled egg and a coffee with almond milk
D - boiled charlotte potatoes, roast brussel sprouts and a mushroom, onion gravy and A LOT of silverside  slice of yule log and a glass of Tesco sparkling water with a hint of vanilla and cherry (really nice stuff)
2 cups of Italian coffee
T - wholemeal german smoked baked ham sandwich with mustard and a slice of silverside on the edge of the plate
Cup of coffee with almond milk
Today 
Breakfast and snack same as every other day
D - wholemeal silverside and mustard sandwich and a salted caranmel protein bar and a pint of water
2 cups of Italian coffee
T - same as yesterdays dinner minus the slice of yule log with a pint of water
Cup of coffee with almond milk
babybel  xx


----------



## scousebird

Today 
Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, grilled tomato, baked beans, 1 granary toast, tea
Tea
L: Tesco chicken & sweetcorn soup, 2 chicken wings, strawberries, WW yogurt
Tea
T: Stir fried prawns and veg with a few noodles & Chinese sauce
Coffee


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Breakfast:  tea, full fat greek yoghurt with mixed berries, tiny spoon of honey and a dozen almonds,tea
coffee with semi skimmed milk
very late lunch: (3pm)  cheese and biscuits  tea
dinner: small glass white wine, chicken, leek and mushroom casserole, served with cauliflower and buttered savoy cabbage. 
three chocolates and another small glass of wine during the evenng
tea at bedtime


----------



## scousebird

Today
Tea
B: Berries & Greek yogurt, 2 grilled tomatoes on 1 slice seedy bread toasted.
Tea
L: Tesco chicken casserole, 2 chicken wings, 3 tiny melon slices, WW yogurt. 
Tea
T: Pork chop, sweet potatoes chips, cabbage.
Coffee
SF lemonade.


----------



## SueEK

Hello everyone, I’m a newbie diagnosed type 2 six weeks ago. Struggling with food choices, my diet used to have a lot of bread in it. What is Bergen bread and why is it so much better, is it expensive. Had 2 slices of whole meal for breakfast this morning and went from 8 to 11.4, is that usual? I loathe veg except peas and carrots so finding it all a bit of a struggle
PS BMI 24, never been overweight
Taking 1000mg metformin


----------



## Browser

It’s actually Burgen bread. It’s got soya and linseed and for a lot of folk, has less effect on BG than some other breads. I have paid from 75p to £1.50p. You can get it in Sainsbury’s, some Asda’s and Co-op’s. Bread, like pasta, potatoes and rice can bump up BG and generally the advice is to limit a spike to 3 or under so your 3.4 less than acceptable. Remember also that everybody reacts differently to certain foods.


----------



## SueEK

Browser said:


> It’s actually Burgen bread. It’s got soya and linseed and for a lot of folk, has less effect on BG than some other breads. I have paid from 75p to £1.50p. You can get it in Sainsbury’s, some Asda’s and Co-op’s. Bread, like pasta, potatoes and rice can bump up BG and generally the advice is to limit a spike to 3 or under so your 3.4 less than acceptable. Remember also that everybody reacts differently to certain foods.





Browser said:


> It’s actually Burgen bread. It’s got soya and linseed and for a lot of folk, has less effect on BG than some other breads. I have paid from 75p to £1.50p. You can get it in Sainsbury’s, some Asda’s and Co-op’s. Bread, like pasta, potatoes and rice can bump up BG and generally the advice is to limit a spike to 3 or under so your 3.4 less than acceptable. Remember also that everybody reacts differently to certain foods.


Thank you, think I will try it and see how bg is affected


----------



## merrymunky

Breakfast: Wetherspoons veggie breakfast of 3 Quorn sausages, baked beans and a slice of buttered toast (white...ouch) 

Lunch: Home made vegetable soup (consists of carrots, onions and peppers, veg stock and various herbs and chilli seeds) with a chunk of mature cheddar and a slice of seeded wholemeal buttered bread (don’t usually have read twice in a day)

Tea: Salad with new potatoes and some grated cheese.

Snacks: Hartley’s 10 cal jelly and a packet of French fries crisps 

Drinks: Water and Pepsi Max


----------



## scousebird

B: Out - 2 bacon, 2 sasuage, scrambled egg, grilled tomato, beans, mushrooms, latte.
Tea
Snack: 1/2 scotch egg
Tea
T: Roast turkey, parsnip, sprouts, carrots & sausagemeat stuffing, red wine.


----------



## CathyB

Breakfast: two slices of Burgen toast
Dinner: chicken and chorizo salad (yummy )
Snacks: apple & sugar free jelly for later


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 slices Hovis Nimble wholemeal, streaky bacon & 2 eggs, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Ploughman's lunch without the bread, berries, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Turkey & lentil stew, coffee.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Couldn't do the low carb, just like eating too much so I've had to give it up! Today was chocolate SlimFast, strawberry SlimFast and just now banana SlimFast, my favourite.



are these the ready made bottles of shakes? I'm surprised you can get off with them really seen as they are over 21g carbs per bottle, I'd personally much rather sit with a plate of roasted/steamed veg, cheese and meat/fish etc, even 100g charlotte potatoes have less carbs than a bottle of slimfast


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats cooked in almond milk with a knob of butter, raspberries and a cup of coffee
snack - boiled egg and a coffee
D - 2 slice wholemeal minute steak, cheese and leek sandwich and a nature valley salted caramel protein bar
2 cups of French ground coffee
T - 3 egg mushroom and wiejska omelette, boiled charlotte potatoes, steamed green beans with my Dijon dressing and a 25g bar moser roth 85%
coffee
guilty evening pleasure - a chunk of Tesco finest smoked extra mature cheese  

xx


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Porridge, 2 boiled eggs, apple juice.
Tea
L: 2 roast chicken thighs, berries, mullerlight yogurt
Tea
T: Basa fillet roasted with garlic & cannellini beans which was served with roasted kalettes, most of them went in the food bin  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalette


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Porridge
L: 2 fried eggs on 1 granary toast (which was very thick so I cut the crusts off), tea.
Coffee
T: Lamb shank & roast cauli, cognac.
Copious amounts of red wine with some friends, luckily no hangover this morning


----------



## scousebird

Ditto said:


> Must check out kalettes, never heard of them!


I got them in Tesco.  If you try them let me know what you think.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Out - 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs, grilled tomato, beans, 1 granary toast, tea.
Tea
L: Chicken & sweetcorn butty on seedy bread, berries, mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Slow cooker "roast" chicken, new potatoes & fine beans, red wine.


----------



## merrymunky

Breakfast: 1x Fuel wheat biscuit with skimmed milk.

Lunch: Home made vegetable soup with 1 piece of of buttered burgen bread and a lump of mature cheddar cheese

Tea: Mediterranean roasted vegetables (courgette, mixed peppers, red onion and vine ripened cherry tomatoes) with fresh garlic and seasoning with Quorn pieces.

I had a Hartley’s 10 cal sugar free jelly and a packed or wotsits as a treat.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

nobody eating anymore?


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Porridge & 2 boiled eggs, water.
Tea
L: Chicken salad, berries & mullerlight yogurt.
Tea
T: Harissa lamb cooked in the slow cooker, red wine.


----------



## Docb

For me,

B. 20g museli, Bergen Toast, tea, Carbs about 20
L. My veg soup, Bits and pieces ( coleslaw, cheese, chorizo, salad leaves) Carbs about 20
T. Char Siu ( home made) Stir Fry veg inc small amount of potatoes,  Carbs about 20
Supper  tea and Biscuit  Carbs 17
Snacked on pistachios. 

Min measured BG 5.3, Max 6.4, average 5.7

A month ago before cutting carbs, Range was 11 to 17 with a mean of 13, when on the same medication.


----------



## merrymunky

Breakfast: A packet of Quorn chicken style slices (been experimenting with different options to reduce spikes)

Lunch: My usual home made vegetable soup with a slice of buttered burgen bread and a hunk of extra mature cheddar.

Snack: A packet of French fries crisps

Tea: Steamed new potatoes with salad and grated cheese. 

NAUGHTY TREAT: A small bag of maltesers which I regret this morning after a high waking reading.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

yesterday was a mess... low carb granola and strawberries for breakfast
then a buffet lunch. literally no good choices at all.  So had two small fingers of sandwich, thick cut granary bread with almost no filling!
a mini scotchegg ( have always disliked those) one breaded chicken goujon. 2 cheese and pineapple on stick and a large glass of white wine.  Oh and half a carrot cupcake, shared with my sister.  Found it far too sweet so was glad to palm it off whilst appearing to  be generous
dinner, scrambled egg, prawns and salad, yoghurt, full fat greek ofc. and berries.  with a naughty drizzle of honey - need to empty the jar, and another glass of white wine


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Let's just say it involved pancakes


----------



## merrymunky

Breakfast: Fuel wheat biscuit with skimmed milk

Lunch: homemade vegetable coho with 1 slice of buttered burgen bread and some cheese (surprise surprise!)

Tea: Quorn pieces with Mediterranean roasted vegetables.

Snacks: 2 x satsumas, a packet of wotsists and a sugar free jelly.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

19-03
breakfast; 2 slices burgen toast with 50g castello blue cheese, two cups of tea.
lunch, salad, minus tomato. hummous, olives, ham, avocado. 2 clementines bit under 100g together.
dinner; 70g chicken leg, 50g potato, 70g green beans, 60g cauliflower, 60g carrots, gravy
Then icecream, about 100g. Still needing calories and protein, so 50g mixed varieties of cheese and a slice of ham. 
That should do it.  
If still losing weight after another week will be back to the doc.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 wholemeal toast, 2 eggs, grilled tomato, milky cocoa
Tea
L: Roast chicken leg, cream of chicken soup, peach, Danone light & free yogurt.
Tea
T: Sweet & sour chicken with a spoonful of basmati rice, water.
Red bush tea.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

SkinnyLiz said:


> 19-03
> breakfast; 2 slices burgen toast with 50g castello blue cheese, two cups of tea.
> lunch, salad, minus tomato. hummous, olives, ham, avocado. 2 clementines bit under 100g together.
> dinner; 70g chicken leg, 50g potato, 70g green beans, 60g cauliflower, 60g carrots, gravy
> Then icecream, about 100g. Still needing calories and protein, so 50g mixed varieties of cheese and a slice of ham.
> That should do it.
> If still losing weight after another week will be back to the doc.


Back to the surgery today.  Saw a different Doc he is looking for something far more scary than inadequate diet.


----------



## scousebird

SkinnyLiz said:


> Back to the surgery today.  Saw a different Doc he is looking for something far more scary than inadequate diet.


Ooh, hope all is ok.


----------



## WHT

two fried eggs on two slices of potatoe farls. (tea)
Handful of green grapes, fruit yogurt. 3 slices of cheese. This picked me up after I'd been for a bike ride of 9 miles+ today
Breakfast was cereal hoops.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs, milky cocoa
Tea
A few cherries
L: Tuna, mayo, red onion & cucumber butty on wholemeal, a plum & Danone Light & Free yogurt.
Tea
T: Slow roasted belly pork, cabbage & carrots, glass of red.


----------



## merrymunky

Breakfast: Some Quorn chicken style roast and some raspberries. 

Lunch: 1 slice of burgen today with peanut butter, carrot sticks and a lump of mature cheddar. 

Tea: My Quorn fajitas without the bread...essentially mixed peppers, red onions, sweetcorn and Quorn pieces softened in fry light with paprika and chives, served with some grated cheese. 

Snacks: A Hartley’s sugar free jelly, a packet of French fries and 1 tiny chunk of curly wurly.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Chia seeds soaked in coconut milk, 2 boiled eggs, milky cocoa.
Tea
L: Out - ham sandwich, 4 onion rings, diet coke.
Tea
T: Spag bol with wholemeal spag, coffee.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - jumbo oats in almond milk, raspberries and a coffee
S - Coffee and a boiled duck egg (absolutely loving getting duck eggs atm )
D - wholemeal german smoked baked ham and a slice of Gouda sandwich and a nature valley salted caramel protein bar
Afternoon - 2 cups of French coffee
T - Chicken breast cooked in Dijon mustard and coated with hot chilli powder, charlotte potatoes, roast sprouts and mushrooms and a wee drop of chicken gravy and a square Lindt 90%
Cup of coffee
Wedge  of Tesco Finest Smoked Cheese  xx


----------



## scousebird

Tea.
B: 2 bacon, 2 eggs, mushrooms, milky coffee.
Tea
L: Ham, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, strawberries & Activia NAS yogurt.
Tea
T: Pork & mushroom curry & coconut basmati rice.
Red bush tea.


----------



## gail1

I had a large Wetherspoons full English with black pudding and that was it


----------



## Pollyanna

B. Yoghurt and a banana 

L. Baked mackeral with onions and capers, crushed new potatoes, peas and baby carrots, horseradish sauce. 
Blueberries with baked egg custard

T. 2 slices homemade seeded rye bread, 2 slices tongue and sliced red onion 
Baked apple 

Gallons of tea
Fibre gel
Loads of painkillers


----------



## SkinnyLiz

scousebird said:


> Ooh, hope all is ok.


After series of tests should get the results/diagnosis tomorrow


----------



## Anne the artist

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> I
> 
> 
> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.
Click to expand...




Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## Anne the artist

I eat 2 slices of wholemeal toast with a little butter for breakfast with green tea.
Lunch was home made Artichoke Hummus with carrot sticks, a tiny piece of cheese and 2 more slices of toast.
Dinner was home made veggie Dahl, made with red lentils. One cup of rice and green tea. I'm new at this. Type.


----------



## Kaylz

We'll go from Monday to today lol but 
Breakfast everyday - 45g jumbo oats almond milk and raspberries and a cup of coffee
Snack - missed on Monday as was at the hospital for my education session but past 2 days a boiled duck egg and a cup of coffee
Dinner Monday and Tuesday - wholemeal smoked baked ham and gouda sandwich and a salted caramel nature valley bar washed down with the hard stuff... a pint of water lol, today a chicken breast coated in hot chilli powder and on a sarnie and a pint of water
Afternoon - 2 cups 'posh' coffee everyday day
now teas - Monday - 3 egg corned beef and mushroom omelette with green beans, potatoes and my Dijon dressing and a bar moser roth 85%, yesterday - a chicken breast coated in hot chilli powder with roasted sprouts and mushrooms and a few potatoes and a square 90% and tonight - mince with mushrooms and a duck egg thrown in for the last few minutes, steamed sprouts and a few potatoes served with a lovely knob of butter  and a square 90% all with a pint of water
2 cups coffee every night
THE END  lol xx


----------



## Pollyanna

Breakfast .. Banana, blueberries and yoghurt
Lunch.... On the go at start of 10 mile hike... Boiled egg, 4oz cheese, raw red onion and a ryvita
Early dinner .. Mushroom stroganoff with mixed leaves salad with a tbs of honey mustard dressing and saffron rice and a 2oz slice of garlic bread
Supper .. 4oz of raspberries a triangle of camenbert...and 2 Jacobs crackers 
Interestingly . I did not have the 3 am liver dump with the wet sweat...


----------



## Pollyanna

Ps.. And a couple of large ish glasses of red wine


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday
Tea
B: 2 boiled eggs
A latte while we were out in Canterbury
L: Nandos - 1/2 chicken, sweet potato wedges & corn on the cob, coke zero.
Tea & a cheeky slice of carrot cake in a lovely little tea shop in Canterbury
T: Cheese, G&T.


----------



## Pollyanna

Breakfast.. Nibbed oats and blueberries 
Lunch ... Homemade spicy bean burger and huge flat mushrooms cooked in butter in a rye flour wrap
Dinner... Chicken breast with sautéed red and yellow peppers and cauliflower rice followed by cheese and poppy seed biscuits. 
If anyone finds making cauliflower rice tedious messy and time consuming Iceland do a bag of frozen portions that is a damn good substitute for home made.


----------



## Pollyanna

Ditto said:


> That is a yummy lunch, dunno if I'd be okay with the Ryvita though.


Only 5 carbs in a ryvita seeded thin and if the dog gets half there is only 2.5


----------



## Anne the artist

Breakfast. 2 slices of granary bread and 2 hardboiled eggs Green Tea
Lunch. 2 slices of Granary bread, matchbox size cheese. Carrot Sticks.
Dinner. Her y sausage patties. Courgette strips. Tender stem broccoli. Blueberries. Green tea.
About 2 litres of diet lemonade. No snacks.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Went a bit heavy on the chia seeds yesterday!

B'fast:  Bowl of kiwifruit, strawberries, melon.  Extra large soy flat white with 30g of chia seeds.

Lunch:  125g raspberries + 125g blackberries + juice of one lime. Large soy flat white with 30g of chia seeds.

Dinner:  Stir-fried chicken+ginger+shallots with one avocado chopped into it.

Over the day: Grazing on walnuts, almonds, peanuts, snow peas. Soya milk+chia seed snack.

Total:  ~2,500 cal, 109g protein, 196g total carbs, 156g fat, 85g fibre.

By calorie proportion: Protein 18%, carbs 25%, fat 57%.

Waking BG: 4.9
After b'fast BG: 7.2
Evening BG: 4.8


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday I ate very little cos I didn't feel well.  I went to work but didn't last long.  I did have a bowl of soup at about 7pm.


----------



## Pollyanna

Bfast.... Porridge with raspberries 

Lunch... Rye bread sandwich with Swiss cheese and roast beef. Kiwi and passion fruit smoothie 

Dinner... Chicken breast with peppers, onions, mushrooms in a paprika cream sauce with rice.

Supper... 2 fresh figs and a plum


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: Porridge made with water.
Tea
L: Ham salad with mayonnaise, pear, Mullerlight Greek yogurt.
Tea
T: Meatballs in tomato & garlic red wine sauce, wholemeal pasta, glass of red, strawberries & natural Greek yogurt.
Red bush tea.


----------



## scousebird

Tea
B: 2 fried eggs on 2 slices of Danish bread fried in lard - yum
Tea
L: Ham & cheese ploughmans without the bread, berries, mullerlight greek yogurt.
Tea
Red wine
T: Local Thai - mixed starters to share, a duck dish, beef red curry & chicken cashew with mixed vegetables and a spoonful of rice. More red wine. This was an impromptu meal out and delicious; I fell asleep on the settee when we got in I was that full


----------



## Eddy Edson

Pretty much the same as yesterday, except baked salmon+green beans+couscous+lemon for dinner, instead of the chicken+avocado. Nothing wrong with being boring & predictable, I tell myself 

Grains ... I keep flirting with them. 90 minutes after the couscous I read 8.5, a number I don't see very often these days. But NBD. 

Off to the vampire's lair tomorrow morning & I'll find out the latest on HbA1c etc etc next Tuesday.


----------



## Philomena

I fasted till 2pm although I had a coffee with cream at 6.30am.
Had some English asparagus cooked in a bit of butter and avocado oil.
Then had oven-baked patties....turkey mince with grated courgette, aubergine, some red pepper, onion, chilli, spices, garlic, chia and flax seeds mixed into it, cooked in a hot oven, wrapped in iceberg lettuce and with some garlic mayo.  A big plateful!
Full fat Greek yogurt, a few English strawberries, topped with some cacao powder.
Half an avocado with chilli and lime juice later on.


----------



## Philomena

Eddy Edson said:


> Pretty much the same as yesterday, except baked salmon+green beans+couscous+lemon for dinner, instead of the chicken+avocado. Nothing wrong with being boring & predictable, I tell myself
> 
> Grains ... I keep flirting with them. 90 minutes after the couscous I read 8.5, a number I don't see very often these days. But NBD.
> 
> Off to the vampire's lair tomorrow morning & I'll find out the latest on HbA1c etc etc next Tuesday.



As I live alone I often make a big lot of something and eat it on two/three continuous days, sometimes twice in the same day, tweaking as the days go by.  Saves on time and washing up things!


----------



## Jodee

Can't give you exact fats, carbs, sugars at this time but I may up date my posts later when I have more details to hand about them.

*My sweet treat tips variety are, (perhaps no one wants to hear them so look away now)..... *I don't have these everyday but just when I want that fix 
- snack a jacks choc rice cake 12g carbs 62calories
- Tesco no added sugar Marmalade or Jam, less than a teaspoon carbs and kcal on label per 100g and tablespoon.
- Harleys 10 cal 0.4g carbs (of which o.2g sugars) Jelly the lime is more my liking, but the berry and orange ones I find a bit too sweet

*Last nights Dinner  (*_based on the diabetic plate - half plate of veg/salad, qtr plate protein, qtr plate carbs)_

cooked salmon filet (I may just have half will see)  _[ate half saved other half for lunch today]_
1 medium sized new potato 
Mixed leaf salad with cucumber, some salad cheese, a few walnuts and dressed with 3 teaspoons of live natural yoghurt   
oh and quarter nectarine chopped and mixed in the salad 

Later in evening small handful of walnuts
1 naughty choc digestive (9g carbs 73 cals according to carbs and calorie counter) and a cuppa

I drink water throughout the day averaging 2 litres + 
I have about 4-6 cups of tea a day, with skimmed or semi skimmed milk

I currently weight 70.0 kg (11 stone) I am looking to reduce this initially to  10.7lb  then 10.3lb then I will rethink if I want to go lower.  Keeping the weight off, I guess is being familiar with the amount of calories that it takes to do that and the amount, it takes to lose more if desired.


What I am finding helpful is the book https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/produc...Ol_ciZkUh9UTl9iaqDy2R6sDKxsAQqAhoCGcwQAvD_BwE

I am thinking of getting the pocket size one to carry with me when out.


----------



## Jodee

Hi Ditto, just looking at the amount you are consuming in the day, I wonder if you might benefit from checking out the content of the Carbs & Cals guide https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/products/carbs-cals   It gives you a good idea on the different portion sizes regarding carbs and calories.  Its very useful if you are looking at reducing some weight.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> The problem I have, apart from being an absolute pig, is I can't count! I have a numbers block. It stopped me passing the 11Plus. At secondary school I was in the top class for everything but had to go in the dunces class for maths. Oh the shame. Couldn't even do those maths! We did a lot of geometry sewing on card and stuff.
> 
> So I can't count carbs, I'm guessing all the time. I really want to only eat 20 a day at the minute so I'll lose weight. I'm probably having nearer a 100!
> 
> Thank you for the link though, I'll check it out.


That sounds like you may have dyscalculia, @Ditto - similar to dyslexia, but with numbers. There's more information here:

https://www.bdadyslexia.org.uk/dyslexic/maths-difficulties-dyscalculia


----------



## Docb

Hi Ditto, don't really buy the can't count carbs thing.  If you can count money, then you can count carbs!   More than that, with money you have to be spot on, with carbs near enough is OK.  

Anyway yesterday my thing was:

Breakfast:  My own granola (toasted oats + nuts + mixed seeds) with milk, bergen toast with mini marmalade and tea.  Estimated carbs,  20g 
Lunch:        Tin soup, ham salad .                                                                                                                                        Estimated carbs,  20g
Tea:            Veg Bangala Garlic + tandoori chicken tikka from takeaway.                                                                            Estimated carbs   20?
Later           Brew and biscuit                                                                                                                                                Carbs                    16 (from packet)
Snacking     Odd brew and or Pistachios

Blood glucose 6.5 on waking;  7.1, 1.5 hours after lunch; 5.4 before curry and 5.8 a couple of hours afterwards; 6.2 at bed time.  Particularly pleased with curry - the takeaway chef knows what I am looking for and provides it by tweaking his recipes.


----------



## Eddy Edson

A mainly raw, plant-only day ...

B'fast:  Fruit bowl - 3 figs, one kiwi, 125g blackberries, 35g pomegranate arils, juice of one lime.  Extra big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Lunch: Almonds, walnuts, peanuts, snowpeas (and snacking thru afternoon). Big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Dinner: 50g pumpernickel+half avocado+one fig+lemon juice. Big soy flat white+chia seeds.

About 2,400 cals, ~225g total carbs, ~80g fibre, ~90g protein, ~145g fats.

Waking BG 4.9, bed time 5.4. Walking 12.5km.


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast:- Whole milk Greek yoghurt with a little stewed rhubarb from the garden with sweetener instead of sugar and a handful of pumpkin seeds.
Lunch:- 2 egg mushroom, onion and aubergine omelette with salad leaves, pea shoots, 4 cherry tomatoes and avocado.
Dinner:- Pan fried salmon (in butter) with aubergine slices... needed something to soak up the surplus butter , sweet potato, home grown spinach sweated in butter, broccoli and mange tout.

Fasting BG was 6.1 went down to 4.7 before lunch, 11.3 2hrs after lunch, 4.7 before dinner and 6.4 at bedtime.


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for the link Northie, very interesting. I've saved it after skimming, will read up more on that.

Interesting Docb re the money counting thing. I had a think about it and you can put money in piles and count in tens making it easy. I do have trouble in the supermarket counting out the pennies.  If carbs came in blocks of five I'd be okay. Yeah, maybe I'm just being lazy. I should weigh the food and then count...still difficult though. I hope I never become Type 1. :O I'm so in awe of how they manage their condition.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Thank you for the link Northie, very interesting. I've saved it after skimming, will read up more on that.
> 
> Interesting Docb re the money counting thing. I had a think about it and you can put money in piles and count in tens making it easy. I do have trouble in the supermarket counting out the pennies.  If carbs came in blocks of five I'd be okay. Yeah, maybe I'm just being lazy. I should weigh the food and then count...still difficult though. I hope I never become Type 1. :O I'm so in awe of how they manage their condition.


it's not as difficult as you might think, most packs at least give values by 100g some even per item in the pack, for working out whats in your portion just weigh it, then you take the carbs for 100g, divide it by 100 and times by what your portion weighed, so as an example the potatoes I eat are 14.9g carbs per  100g and I have 150g potatoes, so that's 14.9 divided by 100 = 0.149 then multiply that by 150 = 22.35 so its 22.35g carbs in my portion, its very easy to do and even easier with a calculator xx


----------



## Docb

Everybody has blind spots Ditto, mine is with simple memory.  Physics and maths, dead easy because what you cannot remember you can work out .  History was a real problem because there you had to remember stuff.  I can have quite long conversations with people I have met before without them realising that I cannot remember their name or the context in which we met. Those not good with numbers usually figure out work arounds which work for them but make no sense to anybody else, and money is one area where you don't get far if you don't work something out.

Not sure what sort of workaround would help with carb awareness. I do a lot of cooking and tend only to think about ingredients with carbs over 10g per 100g and only then if there is a significant amount in the recipe.  Cooked something called chicken marengo ( braised chicken and veg in passata with olives) and called that no carbs.  Not strictly accurate - there are carbs in the passata and the onions - but for me life is too short to add them all up and then divide by the number of portions to get the carb content per serving.  Not going to be a lot.  Different with the roast, crushed new pototatoes, that went with it where I cut the portion size to hit my 20g carb target.


----------



## Jodee

Foods packaged, I always check fat, sat fats, sugars, salt and on the reverse carbs etc  On the Desmond NHS course the lower the carbs the better aiming for the carb content for women to be between 25 - 35 mg per meal if aiming to lose weight and for men 35-45 mg per meal.  Snacks lower the better again, but aiming between 5 - 10g carb maximum.  But it would be down to personal preference and what each persons health professional advises for your personally.


Yesterday I ate
Breakfast: 25g low sugar corn flakes, with 8 blueberries, quarter banana and 1 dessert spoon of yoghurt.
Lunch:  Low carb Bread ham, lettuce and tomato sandwich (qtr Banana)
Dinner: minced turkey with carrots and tomatoes and herbs, with mangetout and baby corn on the cob + 1 slice of low carb bread.

Snacks, 1 apple. 2 slices of low carb bread with tesco no sugar jam,  small handful of cashews x 2 (not in one sitting - spaced out between main meals)

Drinks, tea and water throughout the day.


One thing about recording meals I am finding is where I can improve, it seems yesterday my portion size was too small and could be why I was snacking more.  Still experimenting.  I am gradually losing lbs.


----------



## Jodee

rebrascora said:


> Breakfast:- Whole milk Greek yoghurt with a little stewed rhubarb from the garden with sweetener instead of sugar and a handful of pumpkin seeds.
> Lunch:- 2 egg mushroom, onion and aubergine omelette with salad leaves, pea shoots, 4 cherry tomatoes and avocado.
> Dinner:- Pan fried salmon (in butter) with aubergine slices... needed something to soak up the surplus butter , sweet potato, home grown spinach sweated in butter, broccoli and mange tout.
> 
> Fasting BG was 6.1 went down to 4.7 before lunch, 11.3 2hrs after lunch, 4.7 before dinner and 6.4 at bedtime.



Sounds delicious rebrascora


----------



## Jodee

Eddy Edson said:


> A mainly raw, plant-only day ...
> 
> B'fast:  Fruit bowl - 3 figs, one kiwi, 125g blackberries, 35g pomegranate arils, juice of one lime.  Extra big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.
> 
> Lunch: Almonds, walnuts, peanuts, snowpeas (and snacking thru afternoon). Big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.
> 
> Dinner: 50g pumpernickel+half avocado+one fig+lemon juice. Big soy flat white+chia seeds.
> 
> About 2,400 cals, ~225g total carbs, ~80g fibre, ~90g protein, ~145g fats.
> 
> Waking BG 4.9, bed time 5.4. Walking 12.5km.



Hi Eddy

I am noticing you like your Chia seeds,  I have them too but not in the quantity you are eating.  Are you soaking yours in water or skimmed milk before consuming?  I can imagine doing that quantity could help to fill you up with added nutrients.

I love soaking mine in skimmed milk or water then adding a couple of teaspoons of flavoured yogurt  

At the moment only taking about 2-3 teaspoon soaked at a time and not every day.

Good for Omega 3 and lots of other nutrients too


----------



## Eddy Edson

Jodee said:


> Hi Eddy
> 
> I am noticing you like your Chia seeds,  I have them too but not in the quantity you are eating.  Are you soaking yours in water or skimmed milk before consuming?  I can imagine doing that quantity could help to fill you up with added nutrients.
> 
> I love soaking mine in skimmed milk or water then adding a couple of teaspoons of flavoured yogurt
> 
> At the moment only taking about 2-3 teaspoon soaked at a time and not every day.
> 
> Good for Omega 3 and lots of other nutrients too



I'm kind of addicted to them now, I fear, but only in coffee - I just dump a couple of tablespoons or more in a soy flat white, instant soy milk-coffee-chia something-or-other.  I love it but so far my efforts to get others on the bandwagon have achieved zero success, so probably I'm just weird.

Could be eating more of them than I should but they really are such a convenient source of high-quality fats and protein and obviously fibre ....


----------



## Jodee

Wow that sounds like something to try   I never thought of putting the chia into coffee, it would make a good iced coffee for summer time too.  Or for the chocolate fix - Raw Cacoa powder instead of coffee   I'm gonna try the Cacoa one today as one of my snacks 

Thanks for sharing Eddy

Fab


----------



## Eddy Edson

Continuing on my unexciting but I hope very artery-healthy path ...

B'fast: Bowl of rockmelon/honeydew/strawberries/kiwi/grapes. Extra big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Lunch: Grilled chicken breast + arugula/avocado/snowpea/cucumber/carrot + olive oil+lemon dressing.  Small soy flat white + 15g chia seeds.

Dinner: 250g raspberries+one kiwifruit+juice of one lime. 50g slice of pumpernickel+third of an avocado.  Large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Grazing as always on walnuts+almonds+peanuts+snowpeas.

Walking 11.5 km. ~2,200 calories, 100g protein, 215g total carbs, 120g unsaturated fat, sod-all saturated, 85g fibre. 

Waking BG 4.8,  bed time 4.9.


----------



## gail1

baked spud with roast veg   peprami washed down with a pint of pepsi max


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ditto said:


> Really? A pint?! Also I thought baked spud was one of the worst things we can eat?
> 
> Hark at me, pot/kettle comes to mind.




Pepsi max is sugar free, so a pint is fine. I think @gail1 is on insulin, so will be able to match insulin to carbs


----------



## Jodee

Today:  (carbs checked on the box or packet or in the carbs and cals book)

Breakfast:
low sugar cornflakes 20g carbs
teaspoon yoghurt 2g and 4 grapes 1g
Slice of low carb bread toasted with butter 9g carbs
cup of tea
Milk total tea and cornflakes approx 2 gr carbs

Total 34 g for breakfast

Lunch:
1 boiled egg 0 carbs
1 slice of ham <5g carbs
1 slice of cheddar cheese <0.1g max
1 medium avocado 3g carbs + handful of lettuce
1 apple 9g carbs

total carbs 18g

Cup of tea

dread to think what the calories were in that lunch but I was hungry and focused more on the carbs. and protein today after breakfast readings.


I've got to go into town, what can I snack on if I get hungry when out?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> Nuts!



Yep!


----------



## Jodee

Thanks U2 - nuts it is 

Is the fat in nuts any less fattening than butter gram per gram?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Jodee said:


> Thanks U2 - nuts it is
> 
> Is the fat in nuts any less fattening than butter gram per gram?



It's not less fattening but it's approx 17 zillion times better for you   Nice artery-healthy unsaturated fats, mainly, versus evil sat-fats.


----------



## Jodee

thanks Eddy  I took all advice and had nuts and the results before food my BG is down to 6.6 mmol  (from this mornings 13.7 - I very happy, so that lunch I had did the trick


----------



## Jodee

Dinner tonight is: (8pm)

Turkey cooked in a small amount of olive oil, garlic and root ginger, with sweet pepper, a few cherry tomatoes, baby corn, mangetout and kale + 1 slice of hi-lo

BG before food 6.6 mmol -  2 hours later after food BG at 11.1 mmol


----------



## Jodee

Ditto said:


> I can have any nuts except pistachios, evil things, had anaphylactic shock twice through those. The first time I just thought I might be having a heart attack! Second time I thought oh noes, it must be the stupid nuts, damn Lidl! I had to go to the cinema too and just sat there numb and tingling.  Daughter was laughing!
> 
> Did Buddha eating today or tried to, just two meals...albeit huge ones, can't get the portion thing right. I'm just plain greedy.
> 
> B: Bacon, lg Tomato, 2 fried Eggs, portion Mushrooms and 2 thick toasts which I didn't mean to have, they were horrid as well. I don't know why I lust after bread, I really don't. It's proper nasty once you've eaten it.
> 
> D: Pork strips (too many), pkt Brussels Sprouts roasted, steamed Cabbage.


Its the brown coat on the nuts that I can't do, like on brazil, almond, hazlenut, in youth it was only the brazil nut but as I've gotten older ..... 


What's you blood glucose doing before and after the Breakfast Ditto?
he he, you might be a bit windy after that Dinner


----------



## Jodee

I am more windy since I've been on the metformin 

Do you have the lancet on the highest number for the prick?  I'v had to turn mine down to no. 2.


----------



## Kaylz

B - 45g jumbo oats and 60g raspberries done in almond milk with a knob of butter and a coffee with almond milk -  30g carbs
mid morning - coffee with almond milk
D - wholemeal sandwich with a slice of gouda and 3  slices smoked Bavarian ham and a nature valley salted caramel protein bar with a pint of water - 40g carbs
mid afternoon - coffee with almond milk
T - chicken breast, 150g potatoes, 100g roasted brussel sprouts and a roasted large flat mushroom with mayonnaise dressing, 1 square lindt 90% with a pint water - 30g carbs
2 cups of coffee with almond milk since  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Kayl do you weigh your food before or after cooking? The logistics of measuring/weighing all that food make my head go fuzzy.


well that depends what it is, oats are done raw and dry, most veg are done raw but potatoes are done when boiled, its a pain but it just has to be done so I know what insulin I need to take xx


----------



## Jodee

Ok I may have done something right ..... ( didn't take bg measurement before any food today )

Breakfast : small portion of porridge oats, about 20g cooked in water, added 3 raspberries
 and a splash of milk - ginger and lemon tea.

Lunch out :  ooooooer..... sharing..... smoked haddock (small portion), half a poached egg,
 4 heaped forks of yellow rice, salad, and some wild mushrooms on toast (I only ate qtr slice of toast).
 ginger beer* 4.8g carbs half with soda water.  one sugar free sweet* about 3pm 4g carbs. (have top give up those sugar free sweet)

Took my BG measurement 1st time today at 16.40pm  - 10.1 mmol  (considering I have been waking up with 12.1 and 13.7 mmol I thought 10.1 is pretty good), maybe I am getting the hang of it with diet etc. 

*It says it on the bottle and packet


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Breakfast: 7am two slices of toast, with butter and emmental cheese.  The loaf is very small, and seeded, total weight of the bread around 35g, approximately the same amount of cheese. Tea, semiskimmed milk in the tea.
10pm second breakfast: same tiny slices of bread, toasted, this time with peanut butter and more tea.
12ish cup of coffee, with semi skimmed milk
1.30pm Lunch: toast as before ( need to go shopping) with salmon rillettes salad leaves, small tomato, chunks of cucumber. slices of red pepper and three radish.  salad leaves and radish are home grown.  Coffee.
mid afternoon, cup of lemon and ginger tea ( we are running out of milk)
dinner: breaded plaice fillet, two small potatoes, brocolli, courgette and carrots.
Glass of aperol with slimline tonic.
later more lemon and ginger tea.


----------



## rebrascora

Creamy Greek yoghurt with stewed Rhubarb from the garden with sweetener instead of sugar for breakfast.
Chunk of mature cheddar mid morning.
Large bowl of butternut squash soup with a heaped teaspoon of peanut butter stirred into it ... yummy (and half a teaspoon of honey which I know is naughty and unnecessary but cut me some slack because I am a beekeeper and my girls owed me some rent!)
2 squares of 70% chocolate mid afternoon.... an hour apart.
Roast beef with mushrooms, aubergines, onions, carrots and broccoli.
Naughty fruit (fresh pineapple, mango and strawberries which my partner bought for me thinking they would be a "good" treat and it would be rude to waste them) with double cream.... and I didn't have any real carbs (tatties) with my main meal so I can almost justify the fruit. Reading was 9.5 at bedtime (1.5hrs later) so not desperately bad and tasted lush.
That was a lot more fruit than I would normally have but at least the fruit only spikes me for an hour or so whereas the starchy stuff like toast takes me sky high for most of the day.


----------



## Philomena

No breakfast but coffee with cream at 6.30am.
1pm Avocado mashed up with chilli, lime juice, salt and pepper.  Two Brazil nuts.
6pm Three pork belly slices, courgette, cabbage, spinach, cauliflower, chia and flax seeds.  Few strawberries with clotted cream.
Bottled spring water throughout the day.


----------



## Jodee

You Blood before breakfast  at 7.5 Ditto is better than mine today   Maybe I should have eggs and bacon for breakfast


----------



## Jodee

Bg 9.1 yesterday

Breakfast cooked porridge oats 25g breakfast cooked in water*, 8 berries from frozen, splash of milk and 2 heaped teaspoons of yoghurt. Ginger Tea

Lunch - see dinner image below. they are cherry tomatoes for size comparison (Click on the thumb nail image)  Ginger tea and water 

Evening: 1 slice Burgen bread, cream cheese tomatoes and cress. cup of tea 2 chocolate biscuits cup of Tea 
45 mins later qtr banana, 1 small apple,  one sugar free choc eclaire sweet  very naughty tonight.

Water throughout the day + cuppa as desired 

BG today 9.7 mmol


----------



## Philomena

No breakfast but coffee with cream x2 between 6.30am and 8.30am.
1.30pm Two Brazil nuts.  Five slices peppered salami.
5.30pm Three pork steaks cooked in the oven, huge plate of salad - lettuce, baby leaves, courgette, cauliflower, bell pepper, fresh chilli, red onion, avocado - and homemade coleslaw.  Chia seeds and lemon juice sprinkled on the coleslaw.  Two spoonfuls Aldi  peanut butter.  
Bottled Spring water throughout the day.


----------



## Philomena

Coffee with cream x2.  No breakfast.
12.30pm Frittata made with four eggs, bacon, asparagus, tomato, onion, fried in avocado oil.  Raw cauliflower with garlic mayo.  Salad...lettuce, baby leaves, radish, shredded cabbage, courgette, avocado, homemade coleslaw, flax and chia seeds, lemon juice.
5.30pm   Full fat Greek yogurt, handful raspberries, cacao nibs, pecans.


----------



## Philomena

No breakfast.  Coffee n cream x2
1.30pm. Accidental lump of chorizo whilst prepping dinner, then two mouthfuls of raw cauliflower, then a spoonful of peanut butter (was really hungry and couldn’t stop myself).
5.45pm.  (Was going to eat earlier but due to eating at 1.30 waited for a while). Ribeye steak.  Cauliflower, asparagus, small onion, half bell pepper, courgette, done in the oven with avo oil.  Spinach cooked in the steak pan with the leftover steak juices then sprinkled with chia and flax seeds.  Handful of strawberries with full fat Greek yogurt sprinkled with organic cacao powder.
9.00pm. Small piece Cheddar cheese.
Bottled Spring water throughout the day.


----------



## Nicola1a

Hi 

First post on this thread and I’m loving seeing what everyone tries, gives me so many ideas (I’m not very creative so amazing for me!)

B: Lemon yogurt (120g) with 25g blueberries and 25g mixed nuts.

L: 2 high fibre crackers, 3 sticks celery, slice of beef and beetroot.

D: Large salad with lettuce, cucumber and radish. Coleslaw and one slice of garlic bread (was at a buffet.)

Evening Snack: 8 seafood sticks

Drinks - 3 decaf coffees and splash of milk and water.


----------



## Nicola1a

@Ditto its hard to stay on track all the time! Bacon for breakfast though I’ve got some in for the weekend, going to try it with mushrooms and low carb slice of bread and see how I get on! 

Yesterday for me was 

B: yogurt, nuts and blueberries again

L: large salad plain with mozzarella and a whole meal pitta 

T: large salad again with slices of beef and 15ml Caesar dressing. I had a mini twister ice lolly as I was craving sweet treats and it’s 8.9 carbs

Evening snack - I went wrong here and had crackers with seafood sticks but had too many cracker


----------



## scousebird

Tea x 2 
B: NAS yogurt, 2 fried eggs on 2 Tesco high protein bread toasted
Tea
Apple
L: Chicken salad, NAS yogurt, berries.
Tea
T: Beef in ale stew with a pile of greens, red wine.


----------



## Rose73

Breakfast bran and nut with great tea 
Launch spinach soap and salad , veg , fat free yogurt , soap and one bitta bread whole grain 


Dinner walnut and tea with slice of home made cake 

Lots of water and two piece of fruit banana and strawberry 

Is that two much for T2 DB 
please advise me 
I am new with that


----------



## emmgeo

yesterday       7.20am    Breakfast one slice Burgen toast and cup of tea.
                       10am      Morning break at work,    1 Turkey salad sandwich (Burgen) and half a Banana.
                        2pm       Afternoon break at work,  1 Turkey salad sandwich (Burgen ) and half a Banana.
                        7pm       Tea time at home,            Mackerel salad an Apple and small handful of plain nuts.

Drink about 2 litres of water a day.


----------



## Docb

Ban said:


> Breakfast bran and nut with great tea
> Launch spinach soap and salad , veg , fat free yogurt , soap and one bitta bread whole grain
> 
> 
> Dinner walnut and tea with slice of home made cake
> 
> Lots of water and two piece of fruit banana and strawberry
> 
> Is that two much for T2 DB
> please advise me
> I am new with that



Hi Ban, trouble is that your question about your diet being too much for a T2 has no answer.  It all comes down to carbohydrates and what you as an individual can cope with.  For me, cake, bananas and wheat products  - the pitta bread - are to be avoided whereas for some others they would be OK.  The normal route to sorting out what is right and wrong for any individual is to try it and test after a couple of hours to see the effect.  

You might think about the soup.  Is it home made or from a tin?  A lot of the tinned soups have quite high carbohydrate content - its not in the headline ingredient, its in all the other stuff they put in to thicken it up.  Also check out the fat free yoghourt.  They can have sugar added to make them more palatable. 

It can be a bit of a nightmare, but if you start to keep a food diary and begin to work out where your carbohydrates are coming from then you can begin to make a start on understanding your version of T2 diabetes and begin to get on top of things by reducing the things with a lot of carbohydrates.


----------



## Rose73

Docb said:


> Hi Ban, trouble is that your question about your diet being too much for a T2 has no answer.  It all comes down to carbohydrates and what you as an individual can cope with.  For me, cake, bananas and wheat products  - the pitta bread - are to be avoided whereas for some others they would be OK.  The normal route to sorting out what is right and wrong for any individual is to try it and test after a couple of hours to see the effect.
> 
> You might think about the soup.  Is it home made or from a tin?  A lot of the tinned soups have quite high carbohydrate content - its not in the headline ingredient, its in all the other stuff they put in to thicken it up.  Also check out the fat free yoghourt.  They can have sugar added to make them more palatable.
> 
> It can be a bit of a nightmare, but if you start to keep a food diary and begin to work out where your carbohydrates are coming from then you can begin to make a start on understanding your version of T2 diabetes and begin to get on top of things by reducing the things with a lot of carbohydrates.


Hi 
Thanks for these useful information
I eat everything that I cook myself 
I ate bitta bread and find hard to avoid as don’t feel full without it , can you suggest any other type of bread to me ? 
That’s why I find hard to avoid as everything is carb
Do my cake home made with whole grain flower with tiny bit of black sugar thinking it is OK , but look like it is not good 
So shall I eat only veg , that’s too hard to avoid all carb as in the course that I attend said that we allowed to have seven portion sizes of carb although I have suspicious about that information


----------



## Rose73

Thanks 
Is what you eating healthy ??? 
Shall we stay Hungary all life ?? 
There are pop out chips which is healthy and Aldi sell it , I think it is healthy enough or just find alternative


----------



## Docb

Ban, I think you might have to stop thinking about what is "safe" and what is "healthy" and think about what is right for you.  For example, the "healthy" chips in ALDI.  What that probably means is that they have managed to cook them without leaving as much fat behind as other chips.  The carbohydrate content is the same, so for a diabetic trying to control their blood glucose by diet, they are just as unhealthy as any other type of chip.  I don't ever trust the big writing on the front of the packet - I just  look at the ingredients and the nutritional information.

Bread is a bit of a problem if it is a major part of your old diet.  There are breads with lower carbohydrate content than wheat based breads - Burgen is one.  My solution is not to have more than one slice at a meal and to eat more of what was going to be the filling in the sanwich!

Anyway keep trying.  Your weight loss means you are getting there.  Working out carbohydrates and trying to cut down on them looks like where you need to be going


----------



## Philomena

2x coffee with cream
No breakfast.
1.30 pm. Two hard-boiled eggs.  Salad (baby leaves, tomato), homemade coleslaw.
5.30 pm.  Roast pork with the crackling , spinach and cauliflower cheese sprinkled with chia seeds.
Strawberries and double cream.


----------



## Nicola1a

Hope everyone’s having a good day?

Yesterdays menu

B: usual yogurt blueberries and nuts

L: 300ml of carrot and butternut squash soup with one slice low carb bread. This was an experiment but based on doing the same today think I’ll have to skip the bread unfortunately or go to half a slice

D: veg stir fry (mostly greens) with 125g halloumi and chow mein sauce -

25g mixed nuts as a snack. 

Lots of water and couple cups of tea and a coffee.


----------



## Rose73

Docb said:


> Ban, I think you might have to stop thinking about what is "safe" and what is "healthy" and think about what is right for you.  For example, the "healthy" chips in ALDI.  What that probably means is that they have managed to cook them without leaving as much fat behind as other chips.  The carbohydrate content is the same, so for a diabetic trying to control their blood glucose by diet, they are just as unhealthy as any other type of chip.  I don't ever trust the big writing on the front of the packet - I just  look at the ingredients and the nutritional information.
> 
> Bread is a bit of a problem if it is a major part of your old diet.  There are breads with lower carbohydrate content than wheat based breads - Burgen is one.  My solution is not to have more than one slice at a meal and to eat more of what was going to be the filling in the sanwich!
> 
> Anyway keep trying.  Your weight loss means you are getting there.  Working out carbohydrates and trying to cut down on them looks like where you need to be going


Thank you so much 
I will start new bread as you advised 
What about Brans , can I eat them with nuts ? 

The course that I attend told me that I can eat around seven portion of carb as body needed for energy 

Is this not correct ? 
That course was for people with daibetic 

Please advise me 
I found your information very useful


----------



## Rose73

What about oat ? 
Which type of flour we should use ? For home made cake for example


----------



## Rose73

Ditto said:


> Healthy chips in Aldi? I've never seen those!
> 
> I don't know if what I'm eating when doing low carb is healthy but when I'm eating that way I feel on top of the world, my weight goes down, my huge tum shrinks, I sleep like a log and more importantly my bg goes down and remains constant. That's how I know Atkins works.


What Atkins ? Can you explain it more please


----------



## Docb

Ban said:


> Thank you so much
> I will start new bread as you advised
> What about Brans , can I eat them with nuts ?
> 
> The course that I attend told me that I can eat around seven portion of carb as body needed for energy
> 
> Is this not correct ?
> That course was for people with daibetic
> 
> Please advise me
> I found your information very useful



First off I am not a dietitian and any ideas I have are based on what works for me and digesting what others on the forum have been saying.  That said, it sounds to me like your course was being a bit too simple in their message about carbohydrate consumption.  Yes carbohydrates are giving you energy but if that is at the expense of permenantly high blood glucose levels, then you need to reduce them and get the energy from other sources, like fats and proteins. 

It would seem from what you have said that their advice is not working for you.  If you read other peoples contributions you will see that different people react differently to different carbohydrates.  Some find oats OK and some do not.  Some find fruit OK some do not.  Most seem to find potatoes, wheat products and grains like rice to be a problem.  You can only find out what works for you by trial and error. 

You have a meter.  That is a good place to start.  In trying to work out what you should be avoiding a good idea is to do a test before a meal and then do a test an hour or so afterwards and compare the results.  At the same time work out what carbohydrate there was in the meal.  Do this for a week or two for different menus and see if any patterns emerge.  It took me a month to get a picture of what was going on in my system and I found that grains, like rice and wheat, were gave big increases along with some odd things like cappuccino coffee, apples and the small amount of dried fruit in museli.  Maybe the thing I have found that really works for me is to spread the carbohydrate intake out so that I get a small amount at each meal.  I aim for about 80g of carbohydrate a day split amongst three meals and that way my system seems to be able to cope.  If I had all 80 in one go, I would expect to get blood glucose readings back to where I was when things went haywire at the end of last year. 

As I say, don't give up, work at it and things will get better.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rose73

Docb said:


> First off I am not a dietitian and any ideas I have are based on what works for me and digesting what others on the forum have been saying.  That said, it sounds to me like your course was being a bit too simple in their message about carbohydrate consumption.  Yes carbohydrates are giving you energy but if that is at the expense of permenantly high blood glucose levels, then you need to reduce them and get the energy from other sources, like fats and proteins.
> 
> It would seem from what you have said that their advice is not working for you.  If you read other peoples contributions you will see that different people react differently to different carbohydrates.  Some find oats OK and some do not.  Some find fruit OK some do not.  Most seem to find potatoes, wheat products and grains like rice to be a problem.  You can only find out what works for you by trial and error.
> 
> You have a meter.  That is a good place to start.  In trying to work out what you should be avoiding a good idea is to do a test before a meal and then do a test an hour or so afterwards and compare the results.  At the same time work out what carbohydrate there was in the meal.  Do this for a week or two for different menus and see if any patterns emerge.  It took me a month to get a picture of what was going on in my system and I found that grains, like rice and wheat, were gave big increases along with some odd things like cappuccino coffee, apples and the small amount of dried fruit in museli.  Maybe the thing I have found that really works for me is to spread the carbohydrate intake out so that I get a small amount at each meal.  I aim for about 80g of carbohydrate a day split amongst three meals and that way my system seems to be able to cope.  If I had all 80 in one go, I would expect to get blood glucose readings back to where I was when things went haywire at the end of last year.
> 
> As I say, don't give up, work at it and things will get better.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you so much 
Good ideas


----------



## Grannylorraine

First time on this particular thread. But going to give it a try to stop my late evening munchies.

B. 125 Nat yog,50g raspberries and 25g sunflower seeds

L. 2 slices of ham, mixed salad 

D. 3 homemade mozzarella stuffed meatballs, chunky carrot, celery and mushroom sauce, made using tinned tomatoes and herbs

Snacks: handfull of sunflower seeds, didn't weigh them just used what was left in the bag. (does the spider that was in my tin of 7up count as a snack even though I spat it out, thought it was strange my drink has a lump in it)

Drinks, 3 black coffees, 2.5 ltrs water and 1 tin 7up zero.


----------



## Philomena

2x coffee with cream.
10am. 3 egg frittata with tomato and courgette.
1.15pm.  Handful olives, handful pecan nuts.
5.30pm.  Roast pork and crackling, cauliflower, aubergine, spinach, broccoli, flax and chia seeds.  Full fat Greek yogurt, organic cacao powder.


----------



## Nicola1a

Morning all,

Yesterday

B: yogurt, blueberries and mixed nuts
L: green salad, fresh mozzarella and 2 slices of beef 
D: fillet steak, range green veggies, half small jacket potato and a bit of sour cream - yum!!!

Water and tea to drink


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hi everyone

B nat yoga and raspberries

L mozzarella stuffed meatballs with mixed salad

D salt pork with mixed peppers, celery, onion, spring onion and tomatoes.

Snack 2 tassimo cappacinos cashew nuts


----------



## Rose73

Has anyone tried herbs to reduce BG 
such as Cinmon or Sage ?? Also oregano ?


----------



## Nicola1a

Yesterday’s choices

No breakfast
L: yogurt, berries and nuts
D: chicken skewers marinated in lime, garlic and coriander, vegetable packed rice and salad 

Wine to drink on the night as we had visitors and I couldn’t resist!

Luckily it doesn’t seem to have had a negative impact today.


----------



## Jodee

I had corn bread in the freezer, took out half a loaf, been eating that, so not the best.....  didn't take BG first thing.

1 June 2019 -Breakfast - 1 pear, 3 rasberries mixed in oats this morning, 2 heaped teasspoons  of yoghurt + slice of buttered corn bread.
BG a 2pm 9.1 mmol  mmmmmmm any way finished lunch at 2.25pm,
Lunch; another slice of corn bread + 1 boiled egg, 2 slices of ham, a slice of smoked cheese, 1 tomato, cuppa.
6pm BG 6.5 mmol
Dinner Salad, lettuce, cucumber, tomato, avocado yoghurt dressing + salmon and walnuts,
glass of sheraz topped with water.
Evening 2 choc biscuits ..... soooooo naughty - but been working in the garden most of day


----------



## Rose73

Ditto said:


> I can't cook so wouldn't know where to start! If you try them, let us know how you go on.


Hi 
I do lots of healthy cook 
For example oat cake 
Four egg , two cup oat , one cup wholemale flour or coconut flour , 1/4 cup of avocado oil , 1/4 cup of brown sugar . Nut as you like , one spoon of peanut butter 
So nice cake 
I ate one slice daily with green tea


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> Hi
> I do lots of healthy cook
> For example oat cake
> Four egg , two cup oat , one cup wholemale flour or coconut flour , 1/4 cup of avocado oil , 1/4 cup of brown sugar . Nut as you like , one spoon of peanut butter
> So nice cake
> I ate one slice daily with green tea


sounds great, however many of the members find they cant tolerate oats or high carb flours at all xx


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> sounds great, however many of the members find they cant tolerate oats or high carb flours at all xx


I don’t know 
May be that’s my mistake thinking oat is healthy 
I will start with almond flour or coconut flour 
I will see the results and decide


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> I don’t know
> May be that’s my mistake thinking oat is healthy
> I will start with almond flour or coconut flour
> I will see the results and decide


don't get me wrong, they are healthy but they are also high in carbs, many type 2's find when testing with oats that they spike rather a lot post meal so choose not to include them in their diet xx


----------



## Kaylz

yesterday
B - 45g jumbo oats, 60g raspberries done in almond milk and a knob of butter, cup of coffee
mid morning - coffee
D - wholemeal bacon & scrambled duck egg sandwich and a nature valley chocolate & peanut protein bar, pint of water
mid afternoon - 2 cups of freshly ground coffee (either Columbian, French or Italian lol)
T - mince and chestnut mushrooms with a duck egg dropped in, sprouts, charlotte potatoes then a square Lindt 90%, pint of water
cup of coffee
off out for the monthly shop
cup of coffee 
xx


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> don't get me wrong, they are healthy but they are also high in carbs, many type 2's find when testing with oats that they spike rather a lot post meal so choose not to include them in their diet xx


I got what you mean 
I will check that 
As I don’t do test after meal at all


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> I got what you mean
> I will check that
> As I don’t do test after meal at all


Ah that's unfortunate as that's all we have to test a foods effect xx


----------



## Rose73

Ban said:


> I don’t know
> May be that’s my mistake thinking oat is healthy
> I will start with almond flour or coconut flour
> I will see the results and decide


My result is 45
It was 43 last year and I did lot of changes 
Going gym every day 
Losing weight around two and half stone 
And still increasing not reducing and don’t have an idea why ??????


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> My result is 45
> It was 43 last year and I did lot of changes
> Going gym every day
> Losing weight around two and half stone
> And still increasing not reducing and don’t have an idea why ??????


possibly because of the higher carb items you are using such as oats, wholemeal flour etc, I'm not sure I've seen you post a day of meals so what is your general day like food wise? xx


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> possibly because of the higher carb items you are using such as oats, wholemeal flour etc, I'm not sure I've seen you post a day of meals so what is your general day like food wise? xx


B , one pita bread whole meal with one boiled egg and salad and tea without sugar and without milk

Snack banana and sometimes oat bar

L . Soup of veg , two whole meal pitta bread and salad with zero fat Greek yougart

Snack orange

D green tea with bran flex (30 gram) without milk just dry , and nuts such as peanut or walnut


Almond sometimes if I feel Hungary 


Please advise what shall I remove


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> B , one pita bread whole meal with one boiled egg and salad and tea without sugar and without milk
> 
> Snack banana and sometimes oat bar
> 
> L . Soup of veg , two whole meal pitta bread and salad with zero fat Greek yougart
> 
> Snack orange
> 
> D green tea with bran flex (30 gram) without milk just dry , and nuts such as peanut or walnut
> 
> 
> Almond sometimes if I feel Hungary
> 
> 
> Please advise what shall I remove


that's quite a lot of carbs, how many are in your pita bread? bananas and oat bars are very carb heavy, depending what your putting in your soup that could be very carb heavy on its own and your adding 2 pita breads into the mix as well, do you test at all? xx


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> that's quite a lot of carbs, how many are in your pita bread? bananas and oat bars are very carb heavy, depending what your putting in your soup that could be very carb heavy on its own and your adding 2 pita breads into the mix as well, do you test at all? xx


No I don’t do test at all 
Soup of veg or pulses which is home made 
Is that mean if I stopped outta bread , how can I feel full ??? Which bread is good ???


----------



## Nicola1a

Ban said:


> B , one pita bread whole meal with one boiled egg and salad and tea without sugar and without milk
> 
> Snack banana and sometimes oat bar
> 
> L . Soup of veg , two whole meal pitta bread and salad with zero fat Greek yougart
> 
> Snack orange
> 
> D green tea with bran flex (30 gram) without milk just dry , and nuts such as peanut or walnut
> 
> 
> Almond sometimes if I feel Hungary
> 
> 
> Please advise what shall I remove



Hi Ban

I would agree with Kaylz too, if that’s your typical food then I would say it’s carb heavy. We are all different but if I ate those carbs I would be constantly running high BG. 

For me no bread is good to be honest, even low carb bread. The only thing I can tolerate is a whole meal pitta but it must be one, never at breakfast or with another higher carb food. So I often have mine with a green salad (lettuce, cucumber, celery, etc).

To feel full up I make sure I eat plenty of the very low carb food like salad, veg and meat and fish or cheese. 

As a type 2 myself I would recommend testing, I self fund my testing kit, (although I will be asking my GP to find at my next review). It’s the only way I can make sure my BG is going or staying in the right place. Test just before eating and 2 hours after starting your meal to see how your body has responded to the carbs. I also keep a detailed food diary and include how many carbs each element of the meal/drinks are so I can see daily what my overall carbs were and what I can tolerate.

It is hard to find balance but I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Rose73

Nicola1a said:


> Hi Ban
> 
> I would agree with Kaylz too, if that’s your typical food then I would say it’s carb heavy. We are all different but if I ate those carbs I would be constantly running high BG.
> 
> For me no bread is good to be honest, even low carb bread. The only thing I can tolerate is a whole meal pitta but it must be one, never at breakfast or with another higher carb food. So I often have mine with a green salad (lettuce, cucumber, celery, etc).
> 
> To feel full up I make sure I eat plenty of the very low carb food like salad, veg and meat and fish or cheese.
> 
> As a type 2 myself I would recommend testing, I self fund my testing kit, (although I will be asking my GP to find at my next review). It’s the only way I can make sure my BG is going or staying in the right place. Test just before eating and 2 hours after starting your meal to see how your body has responded to the carbs. I also keep a detailed food diary and include how many carbs each element of the meal/drinks are so I can see daily what my overall carbs were and what I can tolerate.
> 
> It is hard to find balance but I hope this helps a bit.


Of course it is useful , thanks for advise 
I am trying to learn from everyone but again the question is if I increased the protein , is it OK or that’s will affect the BG as well 
I feel that I am starving can’t feel full without bread and that’s exactly my problem 

Does pulses counted  as protien or carb ? 

I will be so happy if I can go back to normal BG


----------



## Philomena

Also, eating so many times through the day might well be keeping your blood sugar levels high.  If you can, it’s better to eat less often.  You can cut down on the carbs and eat more protein and good fats and that will keep you feeling fuller for longer.
The first website I looked at to research low carb foods/recipes/eating plans etc was ‘The Diet Doctor’ which really helped as it was so concise, informative and easy to understand,


----------



## Philomena

It’s so easy to get the info on the internet.  If I want to know the carbs in, for example, lentils, I just google ‘carbs in lentils’ and the information is right there.  I do this nearly on a daily basis for anything I’m going to eat. You’ll see the nutritional value in each food you google and that will include fat, protein, fibre, sodium as well as carbs.  Just write a list of the things you eat most frequently as a constant reminder.


----------



## Nicola1a

Ban said:


> Of course it is useful , thanks for advise
> I am trying to learn from everyone but again the question is if I increased the protein , is it OK or that’s will affect the BG as well
> I feel that I am starving can’t feel full without bread and that’s exactly my problem
> 
> Does pulses counted  as protien or carb ?
> 
> I will be so happy if I can go back to normal BG



Protein has little or no carbs so I’m terms
Of BG shouldn’t spike your BG.

Pulses are carbs so you’ll need to measure them and work out the carb content. For example 100g boiled lentils contain approx. 20g of carbs. 

I’ve found reading the advice on this site in addition to the forum helpful to understand how our bodies work with carbs. The recommended daily allowance for carbs for a woman is 260g a day but I can’t eat that many, at the moment I’m on about 60-80g a day. 

As I said to truly know how much you can tolerate you need to test it’s the only way to figure it out for you. When I first got diagnosed I could tolerate more carbs but it can change hence why I’m not testing again figuring out my new normal.

There’s no doubt it’s a challenge but you can get there. All the best.


----------



## Rose73

Ditto said:


> What impresses me about people is that you are all so normal! I wish I was normal. Even when eating unwisely you still all seem to eat meals! I've never done meals in my life. I just eat. If it's there I eat it. Comes of having been dragged up no doubt and having to fend for myself but it's not done me any good. For instance for breakfast this morning I had two fried egg sarnies. Would it be 'normal' just to  have one, presuming I could eat what I like and not counting the diabetes? I'm trying to do testing today, but it's so difficult getting any blood out. I will post my 'NFM' menu tomorrow... NFM = normal for me along the lines of NFN = normal for Norfolk.


Oh Sorry 
But believe me we all not eat what we like and that’s the frustrated point as even if we eat something that’s mean feel guilty
I just ate D for last night one boiled egg with one toast (feel v guilty about it) and salad . Cherries three pieces


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> What impresses me about people is that you are all so normal! I wish I was normal. Even when eating unwisely you still all seem to eat meals! I've never done meals in my life. I just eat. If it's there I eat it. Comes of having been dragged up no doubt and having to fend for myself but it's not done me any good. For instance for breakfast this morning I had two fried egg sarnies. Would it be 'normal' just to  have one, presuming I could eat what I like and not counting the diabetes? I'm trying to do testing today, but it's so difficult getting any blood out. I will post my 'NFM' menu tomorrow... NFM = normal for me along the lines of NFN = normal for Norfolk.


I can almost guarantee not one of us ate the way we do now before we were diagnosed but we've chosen to change as the problems that could occur if we didn't change are far worse than anything, you could manage it too if you really wanted to xx


----------



## Philomena

Agree with you, @Kaylz .
What I eat now is not my ‘normal’ but it’s become my normal.  I was a terrible emotional binge eater.  I could, for example, eat a whole loaf of plastic white bread, toasted and slathered in nearly a whole pack of butter and not bat an eye.  Or two huge bars of Dairy Milk....one in the car on the way home and the other when I got back.  I’d snack whilst preparing a meal and still eat the meal even though I was no longer hungry.
Even the shock of being diagnosed with T2 wasn’t enough to stop me thinking about how I was slowly killing myself.  A few years down the line, after being ‘diet-controlled’ and seeing worse and worse blood results, I was told by my GP I had to start on Metformin.  THAT was my wake-up call.  I decided I didn’t want to spend the rest of my life drug-dependent.  I read everything I could on the internet about diabetes, the meds, and ‘reversal’.  It quickly dawned on me that I could take control and do something about my condition MYSELF as the doctor’s attitude was ‘take the Metformin and your blood sugars will come down’.  Well, I realised that was treating a symptom and not the cause.  The way forward for me was to put a stop to the unhealthy eating once and for all and to help myself.  
I can’t speak for anyone else, but LCHF has turned my life around.  Amazing to think that a few changes has made such a huge impact.  I never in a million years thought I’d see myself eating so well and healthily and losing weight, too.  I eat lots and am never hungry.  Don’t get me wrong, I fall off the wagon every now and then but just get right back on it.  The key is not to see yourself as depriving yourself but to concentrate on putting all that good stuff in your body and knowing you’re nourishing and healing it.


----------



## Kaylz

@Philomena that really is fantastic, unfortunately for me there isn't an option for coming off medication lol, I was the same as you, I'd sit at night with 2 packs super noodles, then have crisps or chocolate and didn't think about it, as soon as I was diagnosed I changed my diet, even more terrifying with being diagnosed with diabetes related eye problems a month after the diabetes diagnosis, change is easy if you want to do it and avoid later complications in my opinion xx


----------



## Philomena

@Kaylz yes, everyone’s diabetes is so different.  I wish I’d made the changes when I was first diagnosed but I just buried my head in the sand until I knew there were no more options.
I get that for many people choosing to take the meds is not an option.  I can only really relate to my diabetes journey.  I’m sure you manage yours really well and that you know how important healthy eating is as well as the meds.  
Oh I could tell you some (horrific!) stories of binge eating...... am so pleased I’m not that person any more!!


----------



## Nicola1a

@Ditto I agree with @Philomena and @Kaylz, my diet now is not what it was, I love bread, savoury snacks, and all the naughty treats but when I got diagnosed I had my daughter that had to change. 

I want to see her grow up, set a good example of a balanced diet, and hopefully one day, be able to run after my grandchildren. When I think about it that way it spurs me on and giving up that crusty white bread doesn’t seem quite such a sacrifice. 

I’m no where near perfect and I fall off the wagon too but just because you’ve one bad day (or several) doesn’t mean you throw the rest away as well.

There’s no doubt is a hard journey no matter what type of diabetes you have, but getting advice and support from the lovely people on here helps. X


----------



## Kaylz

Philomena said:


> @Kaylz yes, everyone’s diabetes is so different.  I wish I’d made the changes when I was first diagnosed but I just buried my head in the sand until I knew there were no more options.
> I get that for many people choosing to take the meds is not an option.  I can only really relate to my diabetes journey.  I’m sure you manage yours really well and that you know how important healthy eating is as well as the meds.
> Oh I could tell you some (horrific!) stories of binge eating...... am so pleased I’m not that person any more!!


Well as a Type 1 I produce no insulin of my own so I have to rely on my injected insulin, horrid to be working one day and in the hospital that night on a sliding scale, of course they didn't feed me the best while I was there (breakfast was a bowl of porridge with sugar followed by a big white roll with jam ) I still eat bread and manage more than those of you that are Type 2 but I don't go near white bread anymore lol xx


----------



## Rose73

Also there are some benefits from daibetic , let’s be optimistic 
Your figure after losing weight are so much better than before , I am so happy every time I look at mirror to see my body shape with size 10/12 after I was on size 16/18 

Also healthy food will take other health problems away from you and avoid getting it , so it is like a safety wall for you 

More energy , I feel I have more energy when I am on LCHD

Also my family has started to eat some of what I am eating , so people around you get affected by what you doing and so proud that I did that success which is not everyone can


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> Your figure after losing weight


While true for some not all diabetics are over weight xx


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> While true for some not all diabetics are over weight xx



I know it is true
I noticed that your HBA1C dropped from 100 to 40 which is quiet well
Please Can you advise what have you done to be usefull to me and others


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> I know it is true
> I noticed that your HBA1C dropped from 100 to 40 which is quiet well
> Please Can you advise what have you done to be usefull to me and others


unfortunately not, you and many of the others that still post in this thread are Type 2, I'm Type 1 so completely different and have to rely on injecting my insulin as a Type 1 I don't produce any insulin, Type 2's still produce it your body just doesn't use it as well as it should  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Today I'm still eating rubbish but I'm trying to do meals. It's a start.


Ditto it's easy, you'll never change if you don't want to and don't put the effort in, just make a change day by day, its better than what 'could' happen in the long run, surely? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> What _will_ happen no doubt about it.  Already having liver, eyes and tum trouble. Fool to myself!


don't beat yourself up, I have had my fair share of eye issues as you know and I had only been diagnosed a month when all that kicked up, could you not ask your doctor or a nurse to be put in touch with a dietician and you could put together a healthy plan? It's best to look after yourself the best you can and prevent things from getting worse while you still can xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I was put down for bariatric but I don't believe in it!  Cutting people up because they're greedy or have no willpower and the cost! I think the NHS should advise people on lchf and then when they get to goal offer them skin surgery for all the surplus.


in a way its saving the NHS money as it's meaning they are avoiding other health complications that are led to by being overweight like heart problems and the likes, if you set yourself a goal and think how much better you'd feel that should be motivation enough hun xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'll join you @Ditto 
Today I've had eggy bread, egg and chips and just now a slice of quiche, yum! I'm working tonight so will have chocolate at 3am . I guess at least I take insulin to cover the carbs. My bgs haven't been above 7 all day, must be having a lucky day 

Tomorrow is a new day...


----------



## Jodee

yum @Lucy Honeychurch

I need to have chips and chocolate but not today.

Oats Fruit and Yoghurt for Breakfast
Picture for lunch BG 2 hours after lunch 5.7
Afternoon snack apple, cracker and humus, choc biscuit
BG before evening meal at 8pm 6.6 mmol ooooer twas the choc biscuit
Dinner  I'm having a huge plate of salad with avocado 2 slices of cheese and an egg do you think that is enough protein?   I added a slice of bread but didn't eat it all?  handful of cashews.  BG 2 hours later 6.3mmol.


----------



## Jodee

Ditto said:


> What _will_ happen no doubt about it.  Already having liver, eyes and tum trouble. Fool to myself!
> 
> Yesterday was a doozy, I have to get a handle on my eating, I'm out of control.
> 
> 8.7 @ 6.58am.
> B: Pint grit water (fibre) followed by 2 Fried Egg Sarnies, Pint water with Aspirin and meds. 9.8 @ 9.30am.
> Snack: Corned Beef Sarnie.
> L: Bacon Sarnie with mustard made by my brother. Some sweets
> D: Fish (huge), chips, mushy peas and chinese curry from the chippy across the road. Absolutely huge portions, Mum couldn't finish hers. Pint water.
> 
> Too scared to measure bg.


So sorry you are having great difficulty Ditto.  Will the doc refer you to psychologist to get to the bottom of why you want to eat so much?  It must be so difficult for you, like a very bad craving or food addiction.

Sure hope you can get some help with this, especially as its affecting your health in other areas as well.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Much better day today 08-06-19
Breakfast: didn't know what to have, started on some emmental cheese, ate it all. about 180g, and 2 mugs of tea
coffee with cream
lunch: salad,(not listing it all 4 slices cu, half a tomato, etc etc) garlic sausage, baguette with butter, about 35g( thats two inches) handful of almonds and a peach.  More coffee.
cup of tea in the afternoon
dinner: fried cabbage and onion, steamed the salmon on top of it, two small potatoes, few carrots, some brocolli, couple of slices courgette, runner beans.  Another peach with greek yoghurt, glass of wine
one boiled egg - just to make up the calories and increase protein. cup of tea
total calories around 2200, carbs 114g, fat 117g, protein 126g.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

09-06-19
breakfast: 20g granola plus 30g nuts and splash of milk. 2 teas
coffee
lunch:  salad, boiled egg, baguette 45g, tomato confit,  45g bleu creameux cheese 50g cup of tea
it all went wrong in the afternoon.  it was raining, gardening over for the day, bored and feeling useless.
Ate all there was in the mixed dried fruit bag, probably about 100g, had three or four spoonfuls of cream as well, but this is french cream only 30% fat.
dinner: hake fillet in lemon flavour breadcrumbs, 2 small potatoes, carrots, green beans, cabbage,  glass of wine, another peach ( there are several ripe) with greek yoghurtand a spoonful of cream.
Calories about 1924, carbs 183 Eek waay over. fat 91g, protein 47g, way under. Not my best day.
According to the Ap need another 350 calories. but am stuffed full. maybe later.
had two boiled eggs and a cup of tea


----------



## Jodee

Not my usual breakfast but today was a good day 

9th June  BG before breakfast 6.0 mmol  Breakfast cornflakes, raspberries and half banana with small amount of milk and yoghurt.  Cuppa
followed by 1 slice of Burgen Bread toasted and buttered, with no sugar jam on.
BG 2 hours later and before lunch 6.1 mmol  - Lunch was 2 cream crackers with cheddar cheese and beetroot relish+ Cuppa
an apple and some cashew nuts.  Afternoon just a cuppa and a benecol lite.
BG before dinner 5.5 yay.  Dinner, Quorn mince, 3 teaspoons of chilli kidney beans cooked with mushrooms, garlic ginger, onion, tomato home grown greens on the side. and a glass of red 

2 choc biscuits later with a cuppa.

and........ I may have fish n chips sometime if I can keep the BG under 6  

Weight down to 68.1 kg - lower carbs definitely works although I've had quite a few carbs today 



mmmm BG shot up to 12.1mmol before bed, about 2 hours after dinner.


----------



## Jodee

SkinnyLiz said:


> 09-06-19
> breakfast: 20g granola plus 30g nuts and splash of milk. 2 teas
> coffee
> lunch:  salad, boiled egg, baguette 45g, tomato confit,  45g bleu creameux cheese 50g cup of tea
> it all went wrong in the afternoon.  it was raining, gardening over for the day, bored and feeling useless.
> Ate all there was in the mixed dried fruit bag, probably about 100g, had three or four spoonfuls of cream as well, but this is french cream only 30% fat.
> dinner: hake fillet in lemon flavour breadcrumbs, 2 small potatoes, carrots, green beans, cabbage,  glass of wine, another peach ( there are several ripe) with greek yoghurtand a spoonful of cream.
> Calories about 1924, carbs 183 Eek waay over. fat 91g, protein 47g, way under. Not my best day.
> According to the Ap need another 350 calories. but am stuffed full. maybe later.
> had two boiled eggs and a cup of tea


I'd say you must be putting on weight with what you are eating.  What's the blood glucose doing?


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Yesterday bG was a bit high for me, 6.4 before breakfast.  Am assuming that was Dawn, had been up and active over two hours by then. Did come down after breakfast to  5.6 Weight, will find out on friday. 
Hmm BG 6.3 this morning, before breakfast, have been up about an hour, working in the garden. Guess its all that dried fruit still having an effect.  
Bacon and eggs cooking now. Had small piece of baguette ( about an inch)to mop up the bacon fat left in the pan as well.
.


----------



## Docb

Ban said:


> Hi
> I do lots of healthy cook
> For example oat cake
> Four egg , two cup oat , one cup wholemale flour or coconut flour , 1/4 cup of avocado oil , 1/4 cup of brown sugar . Nut as you like , one spoon of peanut butter
> So nice cake
> I ate one slice daily with green tea



You maybe need to re think your idea of healthy, Ban.  Great recipe which ticks all the boxes for anybody who does not have diabetes.  Might be OK for some who have diabetes but would be very unhealthy for me.  

I use quite a lot of herbs in cooking but only for flavour, I'm sure they have no effect on BG.  I can't see how they could.


----------



## bakebeans

Is it ok to join in? 

Breakfast was an omelette made with 2 eggs and some chilli flakes.

Lunch was 4 chicken goujons and crisps ( first time having proper crisps in a month and it was a sharing pack probably had a few more than I should have) a little oaty chocolate flap jack thing they were giving away in Tesco’s so I had to try it! 

7.9 an hour later then 5.9 an hour after doing some gardening

Dinner was a big family bbq lots of salad and veg a burger, sausage and chicken with some birthday cake and jelly for afters 

Was expecting a big number 2 hours later but was 5.4


----------



## SkinnyLiz

10-06-19
BG a bit high for me this morning before breakfast @ 6.4 about an hour after getting up.
Breakfast: 100g bacon and 2 egg about an inch off yesterdays baguette to mop up the bacon fat. 2 cups of tea.
2 hours later BG 5.4
lunch: sunshine vegetable soup followed by coffee with cream.  Forgot to take premeal reading but two hours later was 5.1
snack: cup of tea, piece of spice cake spread with butter.
before dinner BG 5.8
Dinner: beansprout and mixed veg stirfry with few prawns and almonds thrown in at last minute. Served with rice, 2 tbs only for me. Yoghurt and another peach, snaffled about an inch of baguette with melted brie from MrSkinny. 2 glasses red wine, coffee with french cream. (french cream has 30% fat and a few carbs.  Uses emulsifier - carrageen) will have to read labels more closely next time. Have found nothing like British double cream so far though.
calories just under 2000, fat 108g, carbs 112g, protein 85g

edited to add:
BG 2 hours after dinner 5.1


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Jodee said:


> Not my usual breakfast but today was a good day
> 
> 9th June  BG before breakfast 6.0 mmol  Breakfast cornflakes, raspberries and half banana with small amount of milk and yoghurt.  Cuppa
> followed by 1 slice of Burgen Bread toasted and buttered, with no sugar jam on.
> BG 2 hours later and before lunch 6.1 mmol  - Lunch was 2 cream crackers with cheddar cheese and beetroot relish+ Cuppa
> an apple and some cashew nuts.  Afternoon just a cuppa and a benecol lite.
> BG before dinner 5.5 yay.  Dinner, Quorn mince, 3 teaspoons of chilli kidney beans cooked with mushrooms, garlic ginger, onion, tomato home grown greens on the side. and a glass of red
> 
> 2 choc biscuits later with a cuppa.
> 
> and........ I may have fish n chips sometime if I can keep the BG under 6
> 
> Weight down to 68.1 kg - lower carbs definitely works although I've had quite a few carbs today
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm BG shot up to 12.1mmol before bed, about 2 hours after dinner.


Here is link to low carb fish and chips recipe.
www.xperthealth.org.uk/Forums/g/posts/t/1290/Low-Carb-Fish-and-Chips


----------



## Nicola1a

Been a few days since I last posted, hope you are all ok? yesterday was 

B one sausage, one slice bacon, dessert spoon of beans and one slice of medium brown bread. BG only rose by 2 so yay! 

No lunch 

D we went out so had a Sunday lunch, chicken, one potato and veg, unfortunately when the ‘veg’ came it was just red cabbage. BG rose by 4.5! Not so good! Won’t be having Sunday lunch there again!

Naughty treat and 3 glasses of wine yesterday as we had guests but BG this morning was ok for me considering what it has been.


----------



## Jodee

SkinnyLiz said:


> Here is link to low carb fish and chips recipe.
> www.xperthealth.org.uk/Forums/g/posts/t/1290/Low-Carb-Fish-and-Chips



Hi Liz, the link is just going to a sign in page.  I've just signed up for an Xpert diabetes course starting in July, so maybe I will get to know more on that, also I am wondering if each xperthealth has their own website for each county.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast yesterday was cereal with 4 strawberries
Lunch was chicken salad
4.9 before dinner 
Dinner was “skinny lasagne” with green beans and asparagus. Strawberries and cream for afters 
7.9 before bed but woke up to a 5.8 this morning the lowest I’ve had


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g jumbo oats cooked in almond milk, 60g raspberries, knob of butter and a cup of coffee with almond milk
mid-morning - coffee with almond milk
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham & cheese sandwich, nature valley salted caramel protein bar & pint of water
mid-afternoon - 2 cups of French or Italian coffee (not sure which grounds I opened and put in the kilner jar lol)
T - 3 egg mushroom & corned beef omelette, steamed green beans, charlotte potatoes drizzled with my homemade mustard dressing, 25g bar moser roth 85% chocolate & pint water
2 cups of coffee 
Today
Same as previous day up until T
T - chicken breast, roasted sprouts & a mushroom, charlotte potatoes drizzled with my mayo dressing, 1 square lindt 90% & pint water
now enjoying my second evening cuppa  
xx


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Jodee said:


> Hi Liz, the link is just going to a sign in page.  I've just signed up for an Xpert diabetes course starting in July, so maybe I will get to know more on that, also I am wondering if each xperthealth has their own website for each county.


Sorry about that.
Found the course very friendly and informative. Was disappointed at being unable to complete it. Missed the last couple of sessions because we are now in France.


----------



## Nicola1a

B usual yogurt, blueberries and nuts. Decaf coffee

L prawn salad with 5 small croutons and a little Marie Rose sauce

D fillet of salmon, large salad, spoonful of coleslaw and a whole meal pitta

Evening snack 25g mixed nuts and a decaf tea

Plenty of water.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

11-06-19
breakfast, homemade nutty museli. milk and 2 cups of tea
midmorning coffee
lunch ham salad and a peach, tea
afternoon cup of tea
dinner: vegetable and prawn stirfry, but this time with the rice mixed in, so quantity unknown.  Did mix the leeks in after the rice and not evenly, took my meal from the leeky side. Had yoghurt and a peach after, still trying to make up enough calories, but after two hours BG is at 7.7
Testing again in an hour.
Calories about 1750, so far. Fat 132g, Carbs 93g, Protein only 38g.  Difficult to make this higher as MrSkinny is supposed to have a low protein diet.

Edited to add BG is now 6.6


----------



## Jodee

Not a good eating day yesterday - not enough greens / vegetables or fruit.

11th June Breakfast -cornflakes milk and few raspberries, burgen toast nutrili spread and
 sugar free jam on cuppa BG before lunch 5.0
Lunch, egg bacon and some eggy potatoe slices (on special in Waitrose - cuppa  BG 2hrs after lunch 7.4
Dinner Tomato soup and slice of livloaf + Sugar free jelly cuppa
Evening, cashew nuts in the evening with cuppa and choc biscuit  BG before bed 7.8mmol

Nutrili - vegan spread alternative to butter  (no palm oil) (_used sparingly shouldn't be a prob with the calories if you are watching them)_
_Waitrose low carb bread - livlife - smaller slice than burgen but 3.8 carbs (you could have 2  )_


----------



## rebrascora

*B. *Cup of mocha. Mushroom, onion, aubergine and cheese 2 egg omelette with large portion of salad leaves, cherry tomato, cucumber, small sweet pepper and avocado..... this really takes some eating on a morning and I have to be disciplined about having it but seems to really stabilise my BG and sets me up for the day. Things go totally haywire if I have carbs for breakfast.
A jelly baby mid morning as I was doing strenuous manual work..... there was a time when it would have been the whole bag but I am much more disciplined now with treats.
*
L. *A few brazil nuts and a chunk of cheese

*D. *Green beans and broccoli with a small portion of lamb mince bolognaise sauce.
I also had a couple of squares of 70% choc during the afternoon/evening

BG readings were 8.9 (Fasting) followed by 8.5  6.7  7.7  7.1  and ending the day on 6.4


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: cereal
Break: 1 packet of weight watchers mini cookies
Lunch: tuna salad
5.1
Dinner: roast chicken with lots of veg. 1 huge pair and cream for afters
7. Something i can’t remember could have been 7.6

Woke up on 6.8 this morning


----------



## Jodee

When you take the BG after 2 hours of food is that without anything going down your throat except water in that 2 hours?

I am wanting a cuppa...


----------



## Rose73

bakebeans said:


> Is it ok to join in?
> 
> Breakfast was an omelette made with 2 eggs and some chilli flakes.
> 
> Lunch was 4 chicken goujons and crisps ( first time having proper crisps in a month and it was a sharing pack probably had a few more than I should have) a little oaty chocolate flap jack thing they were giving away in Tesco’s so I had to try it!
> 
> 7.9 an hour later then 5.9 an hour after doing some gardening
> 
> Dinner was a big family bbq lots of salad and veg a burger, sausage and chicken with some birthday cake and jelly for afters
> 
> Was expecting a big number 2 hours later but was 5.4


Well done 
I just changed whole male bread by gluten free toast and since then my BG always around 5.3 after two hours of eating 
I am so happy with these results 
Even morning test around that number


----------



## Rose73

Jodee said:


> When you take the BG after 2 hours of food is that without anything going down your throat except water in that 2 hours?
> 
> I am wanting a cuppa...


Yes it should be without eating anything at all 
Reports showing that you can take water but I myself don’t take anything and test after 100 minutes


----------



## Jodee

thanks Ban


Ban said:


> Yes it should be without eating anything at all
> Reports showing that you can take water but I myself don’t take anything and test after 100 minutes


----------



## rebrascora

Jodee said:


> When you take the BG after 2 hours of food is that without anything going down your throat except water in that 2 hours?
> 
> I am wanting a cuppa...



In my opinion, there is no harm in having a cuppa  in that 2hr period as long as you don't have sugar in it or tons of milk. A normal cup of tea with a little full fat milk should not affect your BG reading.


----------



## Kaylz

So today
B - 2 packs of Drusticks Squashies sweets 
2nd & proper B - 45g jumbo oats done in almond milk with 60g raspberries and a knob of butter, cup of coffee
mid morning - coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with chicken breast and Dijon mustard, nature valley salted caramel protein bar and a pint of water
mid afternoon - my 2 cups of luxury coffee
T - mince and mushrooms with an egg dropped in, steamed sprouts, jersey royal potatoes  and a knob of butter on my plate, 1 square lindt 90%  and pint of water
2 cups of coffee since xx


----------



## Jodee

rebrascora said:


> In my opinion, there is no harm in having a cuppa  in that 2hr period as long as you don't have sugar in it or tons of milk. A normal cup of tea with a little full fat milk should not affect your BG reading.


Thanks rebrascora


----------



## Nicola1a

B - lemon yogurt, 25g blueberries and mixed nuts. Coffee

L - can tuna and light mayo with salad (greens and radish) and a wholemeal pitta

D - got home quite late so had 8 water biscuits with cheddar.

ES - quavers  and cup of tea

Lots of water


----------



## SkinnyLiz

12-06-19 
breakfast: scrambled eggs with avocado, two cups of tea. Small piece of toast with peanut butter.
coffee with cream
Lunch: sunshine vegetable soup and small piece of bread, chunk of blue cheese and a peach. Tea. Carbs about 35g (BG rocketed to 8.8)
dinner: Green pepper, mushroom and tuna sauce with wholemeal pasta.  Carefully counted out 20 penne. Served with carrots and leeks. BG after one hour 6.6, after 2 two hours its coming down @6.1 So very happy with that.
snacks this evening: olives, walnuts and a glass of wine
calories 2110, fat 136g, carbs 113g, protein 61g


----------



## Jodee

12th June
Breakfast cornflakes berries flaxseed sprinkle, cuppa (late at 11 am)
BG before lunch/dinner at 2.30 - 5.9 mmol
Lunch/Dinner  Chicken baked with thick slice of eggplant 2 thick slices of courgette
1 tomato, 2 cloves garlic half inch fresh root ginger, fresh marjoram and parsley, ends of
carrots, one clemantine.  on the side steam microwaved broccoli, kale from garden, 
italian leaf and carrots. Glass of red wine topped with water. Finished eating 2.50
BG 2 hours later 5.7 mmol
Afternoon/Evening pear, cuppa, benecol, 2 slices of livlife toasted with bourbin cheese on +
2 choc biscuits and several handfuls of cashew nuts and more tea and a cup of coffee.
BG before bed 8.5 mmol


Weight now at 68.1kg


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> So today
> B - 2 packs of Drusticks Squashies sweets
> 2nd & proper B - 45g jumbo oats done in almond milk with 60g raspberries and a knob of butter, cup of coffee
> mid morning - coffee
> D - wholemeal sandwich with chicken breast and Dijon mustard, nature valley salted caramel protein bar and a pint of water
> mid afternoon - my 2 cups of luxury coffee
> T - mince and mushrooms with an egg dropped in, steamed sprouts, jersey royal potatoes  and a knob of butter on my plate, 1 square lindt 90%  and pint of water
> 2 cups of coffee since xx



mmmm what are Drusticks Squashies sweets ? are they low carb?


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> mmmm what are Drusticks Squashies sweets ? are they low carb?


I woke up hypo hence my first breakfast being 2 packs of sweets lol, they are exactly the same taste as the Drumstick lolly (raspberry & milk) but a soft variety, I use the mini packs now to treat my hypo's with each bag being just under 12g carbs and just over 11g sugar xx


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> I woke up hypo hence my first breakfast being 2 packs of sweets lol, they are exactly the same taste as the Drumstick lolly (raspberry & milk) but a soft variety, I use the mini packs now to treat my hypo's with each bag being just under 12g carbs and just over 11g sugar xx


Oh I see, thanks for explaining Kaylz   Gonna have to eat a no sugar jelly now  x


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> Oh I see, thanks for explaining Kaylz   Gonna have to eat a no sugar jelly now  x


Haven't had jelly in ages! Might get my OH to pick me up a couple of pots as he's going to Tesco after work lol, enjoy my lovely!  xx


----------



## Nicola1a

Yesterday menu 

B yogurt and 25g blueberries and mixed nuts - there’s a theme here lol! Decaf coffee

L prawn salad with peppers and half slice gingerbread, someone had bought it into work and it was 8g carbs! 

D chicken and prawn broth, 25g noodles and lots veg. Raised my BG for nearly 3 and I can’t figure out why, must be the diabetes fairy! 

ES quavers - I know! Cup of tea


----------



## SkinnyLiz

13-06-19
breakfast: 40g my own homemade nutty granola with 80ml of semi skimmed milk
toasted sourdough ( 30g actually pulled a small amount off the slice and binned it- would not have fitted in the toaster anyway) with avocado 75g, two mugs of tea
lunch: shopping trip, got hungry so broke a piece off some cheese, approx 40g,
then home.Fed up what the heck! Had a "normal - before diagnosis type lunch" baguette 80g, ham slice,  blue cheese  and cucumber.
Actually would have had a mandarin orange, not coffee and cream.
Coffee with french cream and 2 x bonne maman chocolate and caramel tartlette. Tartlette are so small can easily eat in one bite. am admitting to two - don't count how many are left in packet!  There are some.  Fell asleep at the table.  Is this the carb coma have heard so much about?  BG after one hourish 11.8 EEEK well of course its high. After two hoursish  11.2 coming down
Dinner:  late 8pm.
before dinner BG 6.1
Roasted chicken with caribbean jerk seasoning, few potato, some carrot and cabbage.  strawberries and cream ( minute amount, end of pack) . Strawberries bought this morning already some going off, very disappointed with that. MrS had to eat them up, we didnt think any would last til morning.
BG unknown not yet two hours
calories nearly 2k fat 91g, carbs 140g, protein 84g
Calories were looking good until activities were logged, then once again am short by over 400.  Fixed it with wine.  Not ideal but what the heck?  Its been a tough day emotionally.
You try to find meals for me, and MrS with almost diametrically oppposed dietry requirements.  He really needs low protein, but I would probably be better with more.   As a naturally slim person, I dont store fat.  So protein might well be what my body uses.  (This is new theory so not certain yet, but nearly a year of high fat and still losing weight, now trying high protein.)  He should not have wholemeal anything, that would be better for me.  Low Dairy for him, cream in coffee for me.  Neither of us should have too many potatoes or tomatoes.  He can have cake - not for me.  Avocados an absolute NO for him, good for me, although neither of us should eat bananas.  Breakfast cereal, not too much milk, or toast,( unless its wholemeal) even with marmalade, good for him, but dire for me.  Eggs, good for me, not too many for him.  Unsalted nuts good for me,  not for him.  Its driving me mad.
On the other hand BG at 5.5 two hours after meal YIPPEE.

edited for typos


----------



## belugalad

Too many nuts,they are moorish pecans and walnuts,think I might have to ban them from the home,and peperami,I would love some sunshine so I can get in to my routine of my 2 mile walk morning and evening,managed it last night but it's hammering down this morning again,it gave me the feel good factor


----------



## Rose73

rebrascora said:


> In my opinion, there is no harm in having a cuppa  in that 2hr period as long as you don't have sugar in it or tons of milk. A normal cup of tea with a little full fat milk should not affect your BG reading.


Hi 
I don’t agree at all 
Milk is effect too much 
Even tea having caffeine might effect BG


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> Hi
> I don’t agree at all
> Milk is effect too much
> Even tea having caffeine might effect BG


Sorry? You use oats and flour but milk effects you too much? I don't get that?
Milk has under 5g carbs per 100ml and nobody is using anywhere near that in a cuppa


----------



## rebrascora

Ban said:


> Hi
> I don’t agree at all
> Milk is effect too much
> Even tea having caffeine might effect BG



I probably should have said that a cup of tea will not have any appreciable effect on your BG and is therefore not worth worrying about or depriving yourself of but even drinking water could have a very minor impact on your BG in the sense that it will ever so slightly dilute your BG. Even not having a cup of tea when you are used to having a regular cuppa could potentially stress your body and cause you blood sugar to rise slightly. My sister would get a headache on a morning if she didn't have a cup of tea and a headache can definitely raise your BG.
If you are particularly concerned about the effect a cup of tea may have on your reading for that meal, ensure you have a cup of tea at roughly the same time each day after the meal you are monitoring.


----------



## rebrascora

belugalad said:


> Too many nuts,they are moorish pecans and walnuts,think I might have to ban them from the home,and peperami,I would love some sunshine so I can get in to my routine of my 2 mile walk morning and evening,managed it last night but it's hammering down this morning again,it gave me the feel good factor



Agree. I buy the big bags of mixed nuts and whole brazil nuts from Lidl and they are desperately moreish. I really need to portion them out and hide the bag afterwards or place it out of reach somewhere.
Like you, this weather is causing me problems because I am in the house and that means I am surrounded by food (just went shopping yesterday) and I keep picking at it. Even good stuff like olives need to be limited. Hoping to get out this afternoon if this spell of less wet weather holds! My readings have been pretty shocking the past few days due to this rain!


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> Sorry? You use oats and flour but milk effects you too much? I don't get that?
> Milk has under 5g carbs per 100ml and nobody is using anywhere near that in a cuppa


Sorry for confusing
I didn’t mean milk affect BG 
I thought that the question is if milk can be drunk before doing the rest of BG after two hours of meal. 
So I said yes it affects 
By the way I stopped eating Oat and flour don’t worry about that as I was doing something wrong and probably that’s why my HA1C become higher . Now I don’t eat these at all while I missed them too much but I am happy with BG less than 6 after two hours and also less than 5.5 fasting 
Which is brilliant and would like to thank everyone here helped me make these changes


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> I thought that the question is if milk can be drunk before doing the rest of BG after two hours of meal.
> So I said yes it affects


it wouldn't make a massive difference in any reading to be fair xx


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> it wouldn't make a massive difference in any reading to be fair xx


I don’t know 
But this is from my experience 
May be I am wrong


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> I don’t know
> But this is from my experience
> May be I am wrong


I don't understand how you were managing oats and flour if you say a drop of milk in a cuppa effects your levels, carbs in milk are negligible especially with the fat content as well


----------



## SkinnyLiz

14-06-19
breakfast: two eggs scrambled with butter and an avocado, my own nut granola. two cups of tea.
lunch: we ate out, self service with a difference, choose your meal, packed in kilner jar, They heat it up and deliver to table. MrS had chicken risotto, mine was duck and orange. Came with a colourful collection of vegetables. Delicious and filling.  Didnt really need any more food, but had a couple of chicken pieces and a glass or two of wine, just to be sociable and keep up the protein. nibbled on walnuts as well


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> I don't understand how you were managing oats and flour if you say a drop of milk in a cuppa effects your levels, carbs in milk are negligible especially with the fat content as well


I said that i am not eating oat any more 
I was eating that but now never


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> I said that i am not eating oat any more
> I was eating that but now never


yes but you were and what seemed liked for quite some time, your saying that in your experience milk has effected you but you cant actually say that for certain due to the things you used to eat which were most probably the cause rather than a splash of milk in a cuppa


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday, I'm also going to include my bs and insulin doses
BS - 5.3
NovoRapid - 2.5 units
B- 45g jumbo oats in almond milk, knob of butter, 60g raspberries and a cup of coffee
mid morning - cup of coffee
BS 5.4
NovoRapid - 3.5 units
D - wholemeal salami and cheese sandwich and a nature valley salted caramel protein bar, pint of water
mid-afternoon - 2 cups of posh coffee
BS - 7.1 (NOT affected by the coffee, I reduced my dinner insulin dose as would've went hypo if I hadn't)
NovoRapid - 3 units
T - 2 minute steaks, gravy, roasted sprouts and a large flat mushroom, charlotte potatoes and a square Lindt 90%, pint of water
2 cups of coffee
BS - 5.8 (too low to go to bed so Bruce made an emergency dash to Scotmid as I haven't been keeping biscuits in so a Rich Tea out of the selection he brought back)
Tresiba - 14 units
woke this morning to a 5.7 
xx


----------



## Nicola1a

Yesterday was:

B usual yogurt and nuts but with raspberries instead

L  heart healthy soup (6,1g carbs) 

D chilli with cauliflower rice and a wholemeal pitta

3 glasses of red and then 25g nuts and matchbox size cheese 

Naughty but nice Friday.


----------



## Nicola1a

SkinnyLiz said:


> 14-06-19
> breakfast: two eggs scrambled with butter and an avocado, two cups of tea.
> lunch: we ate out, self service with a difference, choose your meal, packed in kilner jar, They heat it up and deliver to table. MrS had chicken risotto, mine was duck and orange. Came with a colourful collection of vegetables. Delicious and filling.  Didnt really need any more food, but had a couple of chicken pieces and a glass or two of wine, just to be sociable and keep up the protein. nibbled on walnuts as well


That lunch sounds interesting where did you go out of interest?


----------



## SkinnyLiz

New place for us, restauraunt/deli/florist/wedding venue/boucherie/bar/boulangerie all in one building on an industrial estate in St Hilaire du Harcourt.
its a great concept, they do burgers and chips, cook to order, but all the more complicated mains and all the starters and desserts are pre made self service selection.  
Can have either starter and main, or main and dessert with a glass of house wine for 12.80 Euros.


----------



## Nicola1a

SkinnyLiz said:


> New place for us, restauraunt/deli/florist/wedding venue/boucherie/bar/boulangerie all in one building on an industrial estate in St Hilaire du Harcourt.
> its a great concept, they do burgers and chips, cook to order, but all the more complicated mains and all the starters and desserts are pre made self service selection.
> Can have either starter and main, or main and dessert with a glass of house wine for 12.80 Euros.



Sounds fantastic. Shame it’s not in the UK!


----------



## SkinnyLiz

15-06-19
breakfast:
2 eggs scrambled with butter, mashed avocado, and 40g portion of nut granola with. 40ml milk  two cups of tea.
mid-morning coffee and another of those so delicious and irresistible chocolate caramel tartlettes.  They are only 15g each.
Lunch: garlic sausage, salad, 40g baguette, small chunk of cheese and teaspoon of chutney. water.  cup of tea.
Dinner chicken leg and breast, potato, cabbage with carrots and mangetout, chicken broth.  yoghurt and berries,
glass of aperol with perrier.  Handful of olives.
Calories around 2000, fat 95g, carbs 93g  protein 152g.

edited to change values, due to entry error. Aperol was with perrier, but logged as spritzer, added 23g carb! and 100 calories.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Nicola1a said:


> Sounds fantastic. Shame it’s not in the UK!


Normandy is not that far...


----------



## Nicola1a

SkinnyLiz said:


> Normandy is not that far...


True, I can’t wait to go away again I love the med diet suits me down to the ground!


----------



## SkinnyLiz

17-06-19
breakfast: home made nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, two cups of tea. 
coffee mid morning and four Langue de Chat biscuits, they are tiny, wafer thin, weigh only 2.8g each.
lunch: Salad of mixed leaves, cucumber, radish, peppers. 2 hard boiled eggs, anchovies, 1 tablespoon of home made potato salad
full fat greek yoghurt and mixed summer fruit from the freezer. water and cup of tea.
sugar free squash in the afternoon. pink grapefruit flavour.
dinner: BBQ 2 chicken sausages, vegetable kebab, with courgette, peppers and mushrooms, carrot salad, with mangetout and nigella seeds, Avocado, mozzerella, tomato and basil salad. glass of sauvignon, and larger one of water.
evening cup of tea. 
unable to work out calories carbs etc today.


----------



## Rose73

Since I started gluten free toast , all my BG test was wonderful but I got another problem which annoyed me a lot for week now . It is constipation 
Any suggestion ? 
I tried all type of advise , veg , fruit and nothing worked and in same time because of fruit my BG test higher than normal which make me so upset 

I bought tablets from Holland and Barriet which was full of fig and other fruit , then BG goes higher than should be 5.6 fasting which again I don’t know what to do now


----------



## Rose73

SkinnyLiz said:


> 17-06-19
> breakfast: home made nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, two cups of tea.
> coffee mid morning and four Langue de Chat biscuits, they are tiny, wafer thin, weigh only 2.8g each.
> lunch: Salad of mixed leaves, cucumber, radish, peppers. 2 hard boiled eggs, anchovies, 1 tablespoon of home made potato salad
> full fat greek yoghurt and mixed summer fruit from the freezer. water and cup of tea.
> sugar free squash in the afternoon. pink grapefruit flavour.
> dinner: BBQ 2 chicken sausages, vegetable kebab, with courgette, peppers and mushrooms, carrot salad, with mangetout and nigella seeds, Avocado, mozzerella, tomato and basil salad. glass of sauvignon, and larger one of water.
> evening cup of tea.
> unable to work out calories carbs etc today.


Have you did any BG test 
For me that’s too much to eat during one day 
But if BG test is good , why not ?


----------



## Nicola1a

Yesterday’s delights 

B lemon yogurt, 25g mixed nuts and blueberries

L cheese salad, 30ml tablespoons Caesar dressing (2 carbs) Wholemeal pitta bread 

D anti pasti - selection ham, salami etc, cheese, 10 water-crackers (20g carbs) olives. My favourite type of meal - yum! 

2 glasses red wine
Plenty of water throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> Since I started gluten free toast , all my BG test was wonderful but I got another problem which annoyed me a lot for week now . It is constipation
> Any suggestion ?
> I tried all type of advise , veg , fruit and nothing worked and in same time because of fruit my BG test higher than normal which make me so upset
> 
> I bought tablets from Holland and Barriet which was full of fig and other fruit , then BG goes higher than should be 5.6 fasting which again I don’t know what to do now


do you keep yourself well hydrated and do exercise? eat fibre as well

I don't see what your problem with a 5.6 fasting is though


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> do you keep yourself well hydrated and do exercise? eat fibre as well
> 
> I don't see what your problem with a 5.6 fasting is though



Of course I did follow all advises but still the problem 
I thought might be the reason for that is Gluten free toast !!!! 
And fasting BG should be less than 5.5


----------



## Nicola1a

Ban said:


> Of course I did follow all advises but still the problem
> I thought might be the reason for that is Gluten free toast !!!!
> And fasting BG should be less than 5.5



I’ve always been advised and researched that fasting blood sugars should be between 4-7 and 8.5 or less two hours after eating so 5.6 is absolutely fine.


----------



## Kaylz

Ban said:


> Of course I did follow all advises but still the problem
> I thought might be the reason for that is Gluten free toast !!!!
> And fasting BG should be less than 5.5


I doubt it would be the gluten free toast tbh, maybe visit your gp and see what they can do for you 

And regarding your fasting level Nicola is correct in what she says so I'm afraid the information you have or was given is wrong


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Ban said:


> Have you did any BG test
> For me that’s too much to eat during one day
> But if BG test is good , why not ?


Did not do BG test, but am only just maintaining weight. Previously losing every week.


----------



## Rose73

Ditto said:


> Can't list my eats as I couldn't break free from my 'bender' but I have now. I'm on SlimFast! Not so sure this is a good idea but am at wits end so I'm measuring bg a very lot!


That’s so good 
Well done


----------



## Rose73

Nicola1a said:


> I’ve always been advised and researched that fasting blood sugars should be between 4-7 and 8.5 or less two hours after eating so 5.6 is absolutely fine.


That’s brilliant if I am wrong 
But google say something else 

5.6 considered as prediabetic as far as I know


----------



## Rose73

Kaylz said:


> I doubt it would be the gluten free toast tbh, maybe visit your gp and see what they can do for you
> 
> And regarding your fasting level Nicola is correct in what she says so I'm afraid the information you have or was given is wrong


I will definitely visit my Gp tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## Nicola1a

Ban said:


> That’s brilliant if I am wrong
> But google say something else
> 
> 5.6 considered as prediabetic as far as I know



https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/what-is-type-2-diabetes

If you follow the link above you’ll find lots of useful information to help you understand type 2 and the latest advice.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Ban said:


> Have you did any BG test
> For me that’s too much to eat during one day
> But if BG test is good , why not ?


since diagnosis and cutting carbs have been eating more than ever before and still losing weight.  seems strange to me too .


----------



## Rose73

SkinnyLiz said:


> since diagnosis and cutting carbs have been eating more than ever before and still losing weight.  seems strange to me too .


Yes I noticed that as well 
Cutting carb gave me more energy and losing weight easily


----------



## Rose73

Nicola1a said:


> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/what-is-type-2-diabetes
> 
> If you follow the link above you’ll find lots of useful information to help you understand type 2 and the latest advice.


Thanks


----------



## SkinnyLiz

18-06-19
Breakfast:  2 teas, nut granola and milk, half an avocado mashed with a smidgeon of marmite and served with a two egg omelette.
Lunch: lets just call it mixed salad, with a hard boiled egg, slice of ham and two anchovies, small piece of baguette.  A religuese.
guessed at the calories etc for this, based it on a choux bun.
dinner:  Cottage pie with potato gratin topping, cabbage and the cauliflower mash.
several glasses of wine
with the wine over 3k calories, fat 94g, carbs 190g, well obviously with a cake. protein 76g
because of the gardening( digging) am only about 200 calories over daily requirement.


----------



## fifteenkeats

I am definitely still finding my feet, and the glucometer's in the post, so I'm not sure how well this is going!

18 June 2019
Breakfast: 1 x bagel with vitalite, black filter coffee
Lunch: Gardein beefless tips with quinoa, roasted sweet potato, broccoli, lots of water
Dinner: Quorn fishless fillets with quinoa salad (https://www.forksoverknives.com/recipes/middle-eastern-quinoa-salad/#gs.jho62p), plain soy yoghurt, few squares of dark chocolate, cup of tea with almond milk
Snacks: Apple, fruit/nut mix.

According to MyFitnessPal:
Protein 65g
Carbs 269g
Fibre 42g
Sugar 57g
Fat 38g


----------



## Kaylz

fifteenkeats said:


> I am definitely still finding my feet, and the glucometer's in the post, so I'm not sure how well this is going!
> 
> 18 June 2019
> Breakfast: 1 x bagel with vitalite, black filter coffee
> Lunch: Gardein beefless tips with quinoa, roasted sweet potato, broccoli, lots of water
> Dinner: Quorn fishless fillets with quinoa salad (https://www.forksoverknives.com/recipes/middle-eastern-quinoa-salad/#gs.jho62p), plain soy yoghurt, few squares of dark chocolate, cup of tea with almond milk
> Snacks: Apple, fruit/nut mix.
> 
> According to MyFitnessPal:
> Protein 65g
> Carbs 269g
> Fibre 42g
> Sugar 57g
> Fat 38g


wow that's a lot of carbs as a type 2 only on Metformin, I'm Type 1 but I only hit 100g a day unless I hypo or am too low to go to bed x


----------



## fifteenkeats

Yep - first nurse appt was only 2 days ago and given zero advice from my GP as yet!  Feeling my way a bit, once I have my glucometer and figure out some recipes/meal options I'll be able to make better choices I hope.


----------



## Kaylz

fifteenkeats said:


> Yep - first nurse appt was only 2 days ago and given zero advice from my GP as yet!  Feeling my way a bit, once I have my glucometer and figure out some recipes/meal options I'll be able to make better choices I hope.


I would say your meter is going to show you may need to drastically reduce your carb intake, if you need a chat or anything your always welcome to private message me  xx


----------



## fifteenkeats

Thanks - I don't doubt it! Like I said, I'm only 2 days in and with zero GP/nurse advice or support so far, so this will be a journey.


----------



## Rose73

Hi 
Just reduce your carb and increase your protein and that’s it 
I am sure you will be fine 
With meter you will have better idea
I think fasting test is so important as well as after two hours from the meal


----------



## fifteenkeats

Well, yes, I figured that bit but it's a case of finding new things to eat to replace the carbs right? 

I'm actively working on that! It's not an overnight thing


----------



## Kaylz

fifteenkeats said:


> Thanks - I don't doubt it! Like I said, I'm only 2 days in and with zero GP/nurse advice or support so far, so this will be a journey.


yes although different I wasn't given much information either, I was told by the doctor if I could show her I could inject myself I could get home from the hospital, its all very scary and I understand how you must be feeling, when you start testing don't worry about the results, it's better to bring your levels down slowly and gradually rather than jump straight in, this forum is a great place for information  xx


----------



## Rose73

fifteenkeats said:


> Well, yes, I figured that bit but it's a case of finding new things to eat to replace the carbs right?
> 
> I'm actively working on that! It's not an overnight thing


Hi 
Just read the label and choose the one with less carb and less sugar 
Home made food always better than what is at shops 

Good luck


----------



## Jodee

Nicola1a said:


> I’ve always been advised and researched that fasting blood sugars should be between 4-7 and 8.5 or less two hours after eating so 5.6 is absolutely fine.


That's good to know Nicola   I've been at 6s and 7s today although only one 7 and one 5, so not doing so bad.
Last couple of nights by BG has shot up to 9s and 10s before bed, I have been headachy from the barometric pressure so maybe that is why.


----------



## Nicola1a

Ditto said:


> Yesterday:
> 10.1 @ 7.34am (from pigging out for two days straight).
> B: Pint water with fibre, Strawberry SlimFast @ 7.54am, Pint water with Aspirin and meds,
> L: 15.2 @ 9.03am  / 6.3 @ 11.24am / Strawberry SlimFast @ noon / 7.7 @ 2.52pm, Pint water.
> D: 7.7 @ 5.05pm / Pint water, Strawberry SlimFast @ 5.00pm / 7.5 @ 7.35pm / Pint water.



Well done


----------



## Nicola1a

Jodee said:


> That's good to know Nicola   I've been at 6s and 7s today although only one 7 and one 5, so not doing so bad.
> Last couple of nights by BG has shot up to 9s and 10s before bed, I have been headachy from the barometric pressure so maybe that is why.



Hope you’re feeling better today Jodee. Levels look good overall, perhaps a bit high in the evening. 

My levels are all over the shop and higher than that on average so yours look great  good job I’ve got my diabetic review tomorrow!


----------



## Jodee

Thanks Nicola, wishing you a good review tomorrow, sure hope your levels settle down soon, Maybe you need metformin (or more of)


----------



## Nicola1a

Jodee said:


> Thanks Nicola, wishing you a good review tomorrow, sure hope your levels settle down soon, Maybe you need metformin (or more of)



Thank you!


----------



## Jodee

19 June 2019  BG on rising -before food 6.7
Breakfast, Oats, a few dried cranberries half mandarin milk and yoghurt. + cuppa

Lunch half tuna baguette,2 cups of tea.
BG after mid day meal 7.2  -  BG before evening meal 20.16pm 5.2 mmol

Dinner, spanish omelette with small potato, half small sweet potato, leeks, eggplant, courgettes ginger, garlic, herbs, eggs and cheese. with carrots and leafy greens on the side.  Glass of red topped with water.  BG 2 hours after evening meal 6.0 mmol

Evening,  Benecol, choc biscuits x 2 and cuppa

Before bed BG 10.1 mmol gonna have to cut the choc biscuits.


----------



## Nicola1a

Morning everyone 

Yesterdays meals

B usual yogurt nuts and berries

L 8 waterbiscuits and cheese (needed to be a quick lunch)

D green salad and prawns

Bottle of wine - well it was Friday!


----------



## Nicola1a

Ditto said:


> Sick of the whole thing. Didn't do any measuring, weighing, taping or anything. Just cheesed off with my weight, my health and the diabetes. All the worry.
> 
> Just ate today, mostly carbs. Will get back to it tomorrow. No choice really have I. Must at least try. I ate a whole box of grapes! I don't do things by halves. Everything to excess always.



Hope you are feeling better today.

You can’t change yesterday but you can try again today. Feel better soon x


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - usual oats, berries, butter and a coffee
mid morning - coffee
D - wholemeal salami and gouda sandwich and nature valley salted caramel protein bar, pint of water
mid afternoon - 2 cups good coffee
T - 2 minute steaks, roasted sprouts and a large flat mushroom, boiled potatoes and a wee drop of not very nice beef gravy lol, square Lindt 90% and pint of water
2 cups of coffee in the evening
xx


----------



## Ditto

Nicola1a said:


> Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> You can’t change yesterday but you can try again today. Feel better soon x


Thank you. I've got back on the wagon now, low carb is the only way to go.


----------



## Jodee

Ditto said:


> Thank you. I've got back on the wagon now, low carb is the only way to go.


Wishing you every success Ditto.


----------



## Nicola1a

Ditto said:


> Thank you. I've got back on the wagon now, low carb is the only way to go.



It is, it definitely has its challenges (especially if you love carbs like me!) but it’s doable.

Someone said to me once think about your week as a bunch of flowers, if one dies, you don’t throw the whole bunch out. Same goes for  our days, if you have a bad day, take it out and start again tomorrow, don't throw the whole week away. It helps me if I have a bad day x


----------



## SkinnyLiz

21-06-19
Breakfast: two teas, my homemade nut granolawith 40ml semiskimmed milk, 2x eggs scrambled with butter
biscuits with coffee: 2x langue de chat: 2x cantucci
lunch: salmon rillettes; half a seeded bread roll about 40g, coleslaw, salad; chunk of comte ( 40g) andtwo spoonfuls peanut butter to add protein. Really difficult to find protein without fat, unless it is meat, fish, or chicken, and even then can be some.
Dinner: 2x chicken thigh, potato, carrot, mangetout ( from our garden - fresh and delicious) cabbage cooked in butter and oil with shallots and garlic, seasoned with black pepper.  glass of sauvignon.  Have recently discovered have been overestimating calories for wine as my glass is 175ml not 250.
Coupe of chunks of plain chocolate in the evening as well


----------



## SkinnyLiz

22-06-19
breakfast: 2x tea, nut granola, 2x boiled eggs with 30g sourdough toast and 5g butter
Lunch: coleslaw; salad, olives, roti porc 2 slices. half an avocado, half a seeded roll
Dinner: 2x chicken thigh; potato, carrot, cabbage, fried them all up together, peach and yoghurt for dessert. Bit disappointing, peach had started to go off, but wasn't ripe.  Glass of wine
handful of walnuts in the evening


----------



## rebrascora

Wow! Well done @Ditto That really is turning things around. I would say you did an excellent job. Keep up the good work. You really can do this. It just needs a bit of thought and preparation.
I love belly pork and just bought some the other day. Will be having mine with cabbage and perhaps cauliflower cheese. Yum!


----------



## Ditto

Thank you. How are you making cauliflower cheese? When I told somebody I just melted actual Cheddar over a cauli they laughed!


----------



## rebrascora

I used to make it the usual way using flour and butter to make a cheese sauce but I think it was @Drummer suggested coating it in cream cheese and then sprinkling grated cheese over that.... this will be the first time I have tried that technique, so will let you know how it goes. Not cooking tonight though as I will be donning my Sunday best and heading out with my bestie and my sister to see Giovanni, Gorka and Aliaz(sp?) from "Strictly"


----------



## Drummer

I have suggested the method to several people, and later been told that they are never going to be making a white sauce ever again.
add a pinch of herbs if you like, mixed into the cream cheese, or paprika, or after a covering of ordinary cheese top it off with a bit of something stronger, for extra flavour.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Coating cauliflower in grated cheddar and melting it is far lower carb than the traditional flour, butter and milk method.  So if you like it like that - carry on.  You can always quote me


----------



## SkinnyLiz

23-06-19
Breakfast, yoghurt and berries, followed by toast and peanut butter. After some tinkering with quantities think this could be a regular meal. Would need to be 100g yoghurt, 50g berries, 30g toast 30g peanut butter. Ofc it wasn't exactly that this morning :shifty:.
Coffee and cake, had one coconut rock. 10g carbs.
lunch, chicken thigh, mixed salad (am bored with detailing the individual items), half a Lidl seeded roll ( 40g) cup of coffee.
after lunch. *This is where it all goes wrong. *Could not decide what to do. Grass needs topping, but thats a bit noisy and unsociable on a sunday afternoon.  Plus its tiring.  Did some deadheading, but with focus on vegetables was done in 15 mins. Some leeks need relocating, but unable to decide where to put them. Until leek question is settled cannot plant any more seeds. Tired from a day spent mostly digging yesterday. Plan was to continue today, but overnight Bl**dy moles made hills and tunnels in my new beds. Tired, bored and demotivated, downed most of a packet of chocolate digestives. Little while later MrS unknowing gave me tea and one coconut rock, helped myself to another before he intervened. Now its nearly dinner time, have nothing prepared and probably should not eat anyway.
Annoyed with myself. Have previously recognised that its unplanned/exhausted days am most likely to go off the rails, but that insight doesn't seem to prevent it happening.
Has anyone strategies for dealing with the munchies? 
Really need some help here.


----------



## Nicola1a

Yesterdays menu was 

B 30g fruit and fibre (i had run out of yogurts)

L cheese and cracker

D was out so went with a salad, french dressing and salmon fillet

Went swimming today so a few exercise points!


----------



## Edgar

Breakfast this morning. Porridge mixed with cornflakes and blueberries. One slice of homemade granary bread with cottage cheese and Marmite. And the usual glass of tomato juice.


----------



## rebrascora

Edgar said:


> Breakfast this morning. Porridge mixed with cornflakes and blueberries. One slice of homemade granary bread with cottage cheese and Marmite. And the usual glass of tomato juice.



Wow! That is a rather high carb breakfast for a type 2 diabetic! Do you test to see how it affects your blood glucose. I know we are all different but I would not even get away with one slice of granary bread let alone the porridge.... and cornflakes on top of that just seems to be pushing things to the limit. Good luck if you can get away with it though!


----------



## SkinnyLiz

24-06-19
breakfast, nut granola, two eggs scrambled with butter, two teas
coffee and 2 coconut rocks thats 20g carbs in four mouthfuls! Had two hard boiled eggs afterwards, bit weird but might have slowed down the sugar high.
Lunch: mixed salad, whole can sardines in oil, ate all the fish, left most of the oil. Carrot and mangetout salad, tiny piece of beetroot - still trying to like this.  Not sure why?  water and tea.
Bad planning.  Lunch nowhere near enough calories.
mid afternoon tea.
dinner: mushroom and pepper sauce with pasta.  Wholemeal penne, 20 of them. (24g uncooked)  Had very similar meal last week.  BG results were acceptable, hoping to find same today, then can add it to regular meals. ( have far too few I know are ok)  served with carrots and green beans.  Added a dollop of green olive bruchetta topping, very tasty.  Was going to put ham in my portion to boost the protein, ( MrS should eat low protein diet) but in the end just ate the ham, so much simpler 
BG before dinner 5.5
after one hour 6.5
after two hours 6.3
glass of rose wine may have affected next result
three hours 10 mins 6.2 going down slowly
Four hour 5.6 happy with that.


----------



## Nicola1a

Yesterday was:

B - 3 rashers of bacon, scrambled eggs (they don’t like me but I like then!), mushrooms and one slice wholemeal toast.

L - had people and their kids over so did sandwiches, salad, pizza. I had lots of salad and half a ham sandwich. Was good BG in range before and after.

D - selection of serrano ham, pepperoni, mozzarella, cucumber and 6 water biscuits. 

Couple glasses of wine and couple of vodkas and diet lemonade throughout the day and evening! Yum yum!


----------



## Edgar

Ditto said:


> *Yesterday* Sunday 23rd June (where is this year going?!)
> 
> 7.5 @ 5.58am _(I'm only doing one measure a day, was beginning to feel like a pricked sausage, ignorance is bliss)._
> *Breakfast:* pint water with fibre, 2 fried eggs, 3 streaky bacon rashers, half red onion, tin tomatoes _(agh always with the excess),_ half a box mushrooms, pint water with aspirin and usual meds.
> *Snack* _as will be eating late:_ Two tiny bits Gorgonzola with a mixed salad.
> *Lunch:* 2 lamb chops _(thin ones),_ half a carton of swede mash _(as the veg got ruined when the black came off the tin, chucked the lot, tin and all, into the bin)._
> *Dinner: *Roast Chicken, half a can of potatoes _(I didn't want and shouldn't be having, my brother again!),_ cauliflower and broccoli mix, some gravy _(my only way to deal with this constant giving of full dinners is to buy him and Mum ready meals. I will buy decent ones from M&S but that way he can't leave any for me which I'd feel churlish to refuse, food is lurve and stuff apparently)._
> 
> _I will definitely be trying this.
> 
> The only way for me is to eat early if I know I'm not able to get to food on time. To always have stuff to eat in the fridge, ie bowl hard boiled eggs, grab a couple when low in blood sugar or mood or when hunger craze starts up. Never let yourself get overtired and jaded. Have to be really organised. Tell family not to give you anything, mind you I tell my lot over and over, waste of time!_


Gosh, I couldn't eat that amount of food in one day. I wouldn't be able to move!


----------



## fifteenkeats

I stopped taking my metformin on Friday last week, so it's been a few days without (the nurse told me I could choose whether to try the metformin for the time being so this is why I chose to pause and work on diet!).

I'm still figuring out best options, etc. I'm vegan and on a budget so it's not always straightforward! But this is yesterday...

08:19 / *8.4*
*Breakfast*: Sainsbury's Taste the Difference Multi-seeded Sliced Bread x 2 slices, Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter.
11:14 / *8.3*
12:21 / *6.9*
*Lunch*: Leftover sesame 'chicken' (Gardein brand, I need to find a cheaper alternative) with brown basmati rice and broccoli.
15:21 / *7.5*
18:36 / *6.8*
*Dinner*: Cauliflower & butternut soup to start, then a huge tofu scramble with shiitake mushrooms, cherry tomatoes (6), kale, onion, misc herbs and spice, 1tsp olive oil, 1/2 cup Daiya shreds.
*Pud*: Raspberries and unsweetened plain soy yoghurt.
20:36 / *7.2*
*Snacks *throughout the day (need to work on timing of these): 1 pear, Walkers french fries, bag of mixed nuts and seeds.


----------



## rebrascora

@fifteenkeats 
Well those are very consistent readings if just a little on the high side. What sort of readings were you getting with the Metformin?


----------



## fifteenkeats

rebrascora said:


> @fifteenkeats
> Well those are very consistent readings if just a little on the high side. What sort of readings were you getting with the Metformin?



They were averaging around 5.5 - 8ish so not a _huge _difference. I can (and will) work on my snack timings and carb intake more over the next few weeks and see how I get on. Dawn Phenomenon seems to have me beat so far but I'm persevering!


----------



## rebrascora

Have you considered a brisk walk or run before breakfast to see if it will help the DP? Exercise also plays a part in managing diabetes.


----------



## fifteenkeats

rebrascora said:


> Have you considered a brisk walk or run before breakfast to see if it will help the DP? Exercise also plays a part in managing diabetes.



I commute by bike so my first reading is always following my bike ride into work (around 3 miles).


----------



## rebrascora

Ah! So those first results are not get out of bed figures but well into the morning routine pre breakfast readings. Do you know what your waking readings are? It might be interesting to check those and compare.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - usual jumbo oats, raspberries, almond milk, butter and a coffee
coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham, edam & mustard sandwich and a nature valley protein salted caramel bar, pint of water
2 cups of posh coffee
T - chicken breast with mayo dressing, boiled potatoes, roasted sprouts and a large flat mushroom, 1 square Lindt 90% and a pint of water
coffee
Soon to have last coffee of the day
xx


----------



## Nicola1a

Hi all

Yesterday was a day of experiments - they didn’t work though 

B usual yogurt nuts and blueberries

L chicken tikka salad, it was from a cafe and I couldn’t accurately work out carbs but avoided tomatoes and onion and went for the greens but my lesson is I can’t have ranch dressing!

D king prawn stir fry - bean sprouts, broccoli, cabbage, bamboo shoots, peppers, courgetti  instead of noodles and chow mein sauce. Prawns marinated in garlic and lime.

I tried a mini twister ice lolly afterwards - not again unfortunately.

A coffee, 4 teas and lots of water


----------



## SkinnyLiz

25-06-19
breakfast, my usual homemade nut museli, with a splash of semi skimmed milk, 2 eggs scrambled with butter and three fried mushrooms, 2 cups of tea, with the same milk.
coffee with cream and a coconut rock cake, only one, 10g carb, but it was a big mistake and body rebelled against all that sugar in one go. So no more of those.  Luckily had already decided they are not a good idea.
Lunch: salad as usual, except it was scratch around in the fridge salad, no cucumber or radish, had yellow peppers; lettuce from the garden, little bit of carrot and mangetout salad left from yesterday and five baby plum tomatoes. 10 green olives, 2 slices of toast, its a new brand, must test it out, but 16g for 2 slices compares well with others i can take - in moderation. slices are small. duck and green peppercorn pate on the toast, delicious. water, tea.
glass of sugar free squash in the afternoon,
Before dinner small glass of rose wine, again decided its not good for me, so will be finishing this up and trying not to indulge in more.
cup of tea,
Dinner salmon, with lemon butter and pine nuts, two small potatoes, courgettes and cabbage.  Odd mixture, again bottom of the fridge job.
tea before bed

Edited to add walked round garden in the evening, cherries are ripe. Scoffed a few handfuls straight from the tree.

Shopping tomorrow, better go early - we are predicted to get a heatwave and lot of goverment health warnings being broadcast.  Going to check out the icecream, Saw one in supermarket only 13g per 100 ml, but was too far from home, looking for same in local store.  Stock up on salad stuff as well. Maybe some strawberries?


----------



## SkinnyLiz

26-06-19
Breakfast: two teas, nut granola with milk as usual.not really hungry so out into the garden.
coffee with cream
finished topping the orchard, very hot work. 
Lunch:  Salad, ham, 2x hardboiled eggs, macedoine vegetable salad. water, cup of tea
several sugar free squash in the afternoon.
too hot to go outside  Good Thing MrS is working on the kitchen now, installing wires and pipes and walls. 
pottered about in the house finding small tasks to do.
Later pulled up some weeds, in the shade!  Put in a few seeds. Resolved to buy mole trap. 
Dinner: 2x chicken sausage, (not brilliant wont buy those again)  small piece of baguette, fried onions, green salad, stuffed vine leaves, (only one- stuffing is rice) grilled artichokes ( nearly choked on the excessive garlic) rest are headed for the bin. Vegetable crudities with red pepper hommous.  Couple of glasses of wine, several water as well.  Then raspberries and cream with icecream,  dark chocolate heaven.  Forgot to test before meal, bit late now.  
Cup of coffee, we are running low on teabags - they need to last a month.  Can hear you asking dont they sell tbags in France?  Well.  Yes, ofc they do - individually wrapped bags of weak tea at inflated prices.


----------



## Jodee

Well done Ditto 

I was very naughty yesterday so didn't test BG until the evening about 8pm before I had another snack, 6.0 was chuffed.  
I overindulged with dining out, frites, dessert and qtr sticky bun in the afternoon, met a long time friend so I had to celebrate with food and I also had a peroni   

Back to being low carb today.


----------



## Philomena

Making some great changes to your diet there, @Ditto.  Well done!


----------



## Ditto

Thanks Philomena.


----------



## Jodee

@Ditto



> Yesterday:
> 7.1 @ 7.46am
> Breakfast: Pint water with fibre / Scrambled eggs with melted cheese, 1 small onion and tomato fried / Pint water with aspirin and meds.
> Lunch: Pint Water.
> Dinner: Roast Chicken Salad with mayo and dressing which included 2 hard boiled eggs and a few bites of Gorgonzola. / Pint water later.
> 
> Too hot to eat really isn't it?


Wow Ditto you are doing great 

Well I was off the Wagon on Tuesday so I expect no weight lost this week, especially as I've just bought a load of cheese and salami, so...
Breakfast today, shreaded wheat x1 yoghurt, half banana a few redcurrents from the bush coconut milk, cuppa
Lunch a nice wedge of brie (just had to get some after discussions tother day )  and salami sausage, 4 slices with 2 cream crackers and a cuppa,  may have an apple too shortly.  BG before lunch was 5.1 mmol so thought pretty good 

Yes its very hot, I've been eating salad for many days now, and going to be doing the same each day for next 3-4 days I suspect.


Yesterday I ate.

Oats with fruit and yoghurt for breakfast.
Cheese on toast for lunch
half plat salad for dinner, with half a basa filet (it was large) and some butternut squash crisps, doubly delicious those butternut squash crisps   Bg not too bad on yesterdays nosh - between 5s,6s and 7s


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Small can chilli con carne. (I googled and it said 21carbs?


if it was a can it should've said on the tin what the carbs were xx


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Two days of bad food choices, was just about to have Cheerios and milk  reading this forum made think twice, so measured - 9.1 agh. Back to the low carb... I just go awry when I'm with people. If it's a normal day, just me and Mum, I'm fine. When I visit family or spend time with other people I get complacent ie my long time diabetic sister who isn't doing her insulin injections brought me and Mum individual trifle and a jelly Saturday, I ate both.  She was the first one of us to be diagnosed type 2 but has more or less always ignored it. You just can't ignore the consequences.  Heart attack etc. It was the beginning of the end for the weekend. Couldn't get back on track.
> 
> Back now, bit late in the day but better late than never?!


Never too late Ditto, it is hard but I’m sure you can do it and we all fall sometimes x


----------



## Philomena

@Ditto Don’t beat yourself up over it....if you’ve had a bad day it’s not the end of the world and you haven’t ruined all your good efforts.  You just have to put it behind you and start the next day afresh with your best intentions.  Frankly, if you’ve had years of not making the best food choices it’s not suddenly going to change overnight.  Make little changes, praise yourself inwardly and think positive.


----------



## bakebeans

Didn’t test until the afternoon as I’d run out of testing strips.
Breakfast 6am: yoghurt and strawberries 
Break 10am: packet of weight watchers cookies and tea
Lunch 12.30pm: chicken salad
Snack 2.30pm: packet of pop corn 
5.4 when I tested at about 5pm then did my 25min hiit cardio exercise video
Dinner 6.30: home made burrito and salad 
7.1 at 8.30pm


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - as usual 45g jumbo oats cooked in almond milk, knob of butter and topped with 60g raspberries and a cup of coffee
mid morning - coffee and a pack of drumstick squashies (hypo)
D - wholemeal ham, cheese & mustard sandwich and a salted caramel nature valley protein bar, pint of water
mid afternoon -  2 cups "posh" coffee
T - chicken breast, potatoes, roasted sprouts and a large flat mushroom with mayo dressing, 1 square Lindt 90% and a pint of water
Cup of coffee
just away to have my last coffee of the day 
xx


----------



## Jodee

Ditto said:


> I'm going round the bend thinking about it all. Have had another piggy breakfast which was horrid, don't know why I ate it, wouldn't like to measure now, I was over eight to start with!
> 
> I think as a proper addict I'll have to take it one day at a time, do a shop for one day, try not to have anything in, just the days' victuals! I shan't list what I had to eat yesterday, do not want to be a bad influence on newbies.



May be just half your portion size Ditto and have a snack (apple or half banana) to take the edge off, 2 hours later, I think in time your stomach and body chemistry will adjust, its just having the will power or making decision not to do the thing you know will not help you.  Its not easy and my meal out once a month has already turned into 3 but I am trying to do the diabetes food when out as well.  Today I have one toasted sarnie, ham and cheese with side salad, only the normal bread toasted was the naughty but my BG when I measured 2 hours later was at 7.5 so not too bad.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> How many carbs in jarred artichokes? Must google...


Not too much I wouldn't think but should say on the jar rather than googling it


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I do have a look but it's all Greek to me! It was a one off anyway, just to see what it was like. Very nice with scrambled egg.


if you can decipher it on the internet you should be able to use the label as well as its generally displayed in a table format? And it varies with brands anyways due to what individual company adds etc


----------



## Nicola1a

Hi all, hope everyone’s ok.

B usual yogurt with blueberries and nuts 

L spinach leaves, halloumi, 30g pasta tossed in pesto.

D king prawn stir fry (just veg no noodles) 

Couple glasses of red wine!


----------



## KARNAK

B, L, D, sod all, except fluids.


----------



## Nance1

Breakfast: Oats with raspberries and blackberries
Snack: Nuts
Lunch: Tuna salad
Snack: 2x marmite rice cakes
Dinner: Salad with mince pita

Berries spike my sugars SO SO SOOOO high! Doing a test every 2 hrs at the moment and keeping a food diary - my sugars spikes to over 20 after braekfast - is this normal?!?!?!


----------



## Kaylz

Nance1 said:


> Berries spike my sugars SO SO SOOOO high! Doing a test every 2 hrs at the moment and keeping a food diary - my sugars spikes to over 20 after braekfast - is this normal?!?!?!


I don't think it's the berries spiking you, its far more likely to be the oats, what insulin are you on? do you pre bolus? are you carb counting?
xx


----------



## Rogerbee

Breakfast 10:00am - 3 x weetablix w/skimmed milk
Lunch - 2 x medium eggs (scrambled) - 2 slices granary bread
Dinner - Bang Bang Chicken w/noodles & veg (from the diabetic food finder) : https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes/bang-bang-chicken-salad


----------



## rebrascora

Rogerbee said:


> Breakfast 10:00am - 3 x weetablix w/skimmed milk
> Lunch - 2 x medium eggs (scrambled) - 2 slices granary bread
> Dinner - Bang Bang Chicken w/noodles & veg (from the diabetic food finder) : https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes/bang-bang-chicken-salad


That is a rather carb heavy diet for a Type 2 diabetic and you have also included significant carbohydrate portions with every meal which can sometimes make it worse.... Having one very low carb meal a day can help to reduce levels. Do you monitor your blood glucose before and after food to know if you can tolerate that much? 3 Weetabix for breakfast seems particularly excessive, but great if you can get away with it.

We are certainly all different but I am concerned that someone else who is Type 2 might read your post and think that is a reasonable menu for a diabetic.... Not meaning to be critical in any way but just to make you aware, particularly if you don't test your blood glucose, that it may not be an ideal choice of diet for your condition..... diabetes is not just about sugar, but starches too and the starchy foods like bread/pasta, rice, noodles, cous cous and potatoes can actually be worse. Bread will spike me high for up to 10 hrs (even wholemeal) whereas sweet stuff is usually gone after 2-3 hrs. Apologies if I am telling you stuff you already know and your body will tolerate all that starch from Weetabix, bread and noodles. The recipe you mention does not include noodles in the nutritional info and may well have been created to be eaten without noodles (quite surprised it contains honey!)..... or maybe something like Naked Noodles which are very low carb.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I have mentioned this in Rogerbee's other post, he's newly diagnosed and on Metformin but currently doesn't test xx


----------



## Rogerbee

rebrascora said:


> That is a rather carb heavy diet for a Type 2 diabetic and you have also included significant carbohydrate portions with every meal which can sometimes make it worse.... Having one very low carb meal a day can help to reduce levels. Do you monitor your blood glucose before and after food to know if you can tolerate that much? 3 Weetabix for breakfast seems particularly excessive, but great if you can get away with it.
> 
> We are certainly all different but I am concerned that someone else who is Type 2 might read your post and think that is a reasonable menu for a diabetic.... Not meaning to be critical in any way but just to make you aware, particularly if you don't test your blood glucose, that it may not be an ideal choice of diet for your condition..... diabetes is not just about sugar, but starches too and the starchy foods like bread/pasta, rice, noodles, cous cous and potatoes can actually be worse. Bread will spike me high for up to 10 hrs (even wholemeal) whereas sweet stuff is usually gone after 2-3 hrs. Apologies if I am telling you stuff you already know and your body will tolerate all that starch from Weetabix, bread and noodles. The recipe you mention does not include noodles in the nutritional info and may well have been created to be eaten without noodles (quite surprised it contains honey!)..... or maybe something like Naked Noodles which are very low carb.



thanks for the reply, I am finding my way through all of this and yes, from what you say it makes perfect sense. I am cutting out bread as I found my levels spiked a you say! Yes the bang bang chicken was with noodles instead of salad, but I had 1/2 a portion and my levels were fine, although I am very aware that noodles, etc are not good!


----------



## Kaylz

Rogerbee said:


> thanks for the reply, I am finding my way through all of this and yes, from what you say it makes perfect sense. I am cutting out bread as I found my levels spiked a you say! Yes the bang bang chicken was with noodles instead of salad, but I had 1/2 a portion and my levels were fine, although I am very aware that noodles, etc are not good!


Sorry I'm not quite sure I understand, you say here your levels were fine but in your thread you say no meter? 
xx


----------



## Rogerbee

I used My GF's Father meter, but need to get one of my own


----------



## rebrascora

Hi @Rogerbee  (curious if your member name indicates that you are a beekeeper like myself?)
Many of us find that we are more resistant to insulin in the morning, so eating a low carb breakfast like kippers or eggs (scrambled, poached, boiled or fried ...personally I find an omelette works well) or even a full English breakfast (without bread or toast) or yoghurt and berries if you prefer something lighter is a better option than cereal. I eat my carbs in the evening because my body handles them much better then.
I have just read your intro post and you have done really well with your weight loss so far. Cutting out bread is a good move but can be mind bogglingly difficult... I haven't eaten any for months now and feel better for it. In fact cutting carbs out of any meal is very difficult to get your head around when you first contemplate it because our whole lives have been spent filling our plates up with them, every mealtime. Learning to find other things that we like and our bodies will tolerate better takes time and testing and some re-education of our palette too.... I am currently teaching myself to drink (and enjoy) coffee without sugar or sweetener after being a 2+ spoons a cup girl all my life.... I could use sweetener but I'm looking at my diagnosis as a positive life changing experience and I was a sugar addict before, so I would like to be free of that addiction and to eat and drink more healthily for the rest of my life. It is amazing how much more sensitive you become to sweetness once you kick the habit and how you can change your tastes if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Rogerbee

Kaylz said:


> Sorry I'm not quite sure I understand, you say here your levels were fine but in your thread you say no meter?
> xx


I used my GF's Father's meter to test


----------



## Edgar

It's really strange with food isn't it. I'm trying to keep a steady weight of about 67kgs and it goes up and down. Yesterday, I attended the funeral of my friend, and the wake was held at my Championship football club as he was chairman there many years ago. I have to say I'm a glutton at buffets, but i do try and control it. However, the food was incredible and I ate all the wrong things including beautiful thick cut chips and lovely sandwiches. I dreaded going on the scales this morning, but was pleasantly surprised to see I had LOST 1 kilo. Weird, isn't it.


----------



## KellyRusso

Chinese dumplings for lunch, taste great


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I don't know what to eat and that's a fact. Eat for my liver ie fruit, eat for my diabetes no fruit! Can't fill up any more on protein and fat, that's probably what did for me in the first place. I'm struggling big time. Constantly ravenous.


is it fatty liver? Have you actually tested before and then again 2 hours after any fruit? You "should" be fine with the likes of raspberries, strawberries, blackberries, plums are only aroung 9g carbs per 100g, peaches around 8g carbs per 100g, plenty of veg is advised so there are LOADS of low carb options there available, also in the NHS information a balanced diet high in protein is recommended but low in fat and as omega 3 is also recommended there is the huge opportunity there to include fish in your diet with many tasty variants out there, also listed as causes of fatty liver disease is being overweight, having type 2 diabetes, having high blood pressure, high cholesterol amongst a few others but none related to what you think has caused it xx


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - jumbo oats done in almond milk with raspberries and a mug of coffee
mid-morning - mug of coffee
D - wholemeal salami and edam sandwich and a salted caramel nature valley protein bar, pint of water
afternoon - 2 cups posh coffee and 2 pints water
T  - 2 minute steaks, roasted sprouts and large flat mushroom and salad potatoes, 1 square Lindt 90% and a pint of water
evening - 2 mugs of coffee

Today
Same until tea
T - 3 egg mushroom and corned beef omelette, steamed green beans and salad potatoes drizzled with Dijon mustard dressing and a bar moser roth  85%, pint of water
Evening - on 2nd mug of coffee now 
xx


----------



## Lovinglife

Hello, I'm l ooking for some new food ideas so thought it might be a good idea to follow this thread. 

Yesterday I had a full fat Greek yoghurt (brooklea from Aldi is my favourite) mixed with keto granola 

Cheese and mushroom omelette for lunch (2 eggs)

Chicken wrapped in bacon with green beans and broccoli for dinner followed by Oppo ices cream with 3 large strawberries and grated 85% choccie on top


----------



## Cisco Ventura

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet.



Breakfast: 2 slices buttered wholemeal toast and large coconut latte at Leon, I added my own cherry syrup to the latte.
Tea about an hour later
Handful of nuts mid-morning.
Lunch: Tesco simple salad with dressing, John West tuna with chilli and garlic dressing, sugarfree lemon jelly, Coke Zero. Under 10g carbs and filled me up till tea time.
Tea: Heinz tomato soup followed by 2 Tinned salmon butties on Burgen bread, vinegar in the salmon. No idea why I ate all that as I wasn't even v hungry, but didn't want leftovers and there was no-one around to share. Will do better tonight!


----------



## Kaylz

@Cisco Ventura  that's more carbs than I'd ever eat, unless of course I was hypo xx


----------



## Cisco Ventura

Kaylz said:


> @Cisco Ventura  that's more carbs than I'd ever eat, unless of course I was hypo xx



It's not something I plan to do again for a long time - tonight's dinner has been lots of veg, about 50g minced beef and the last bit of mashed potato I had in the freezer. Am now working on clearing out most of my higher-GL foods so I have lots of low-Carb options but can still have an occasional treat.


----------



## Greymouser

When I returned to this forum after a long break, I was surprised to see this thread had drifted away, especially considering that most newcomers to the forum have questions about food. I know I certainly found this thread very useful, in the beginning. So, because of that and the fact that I am at the moment guilt tripping myself a little, I thought it might be useful to give this thread a prod, to see if it has any life in it still. Certainly it could still be useful to me, to make me reassess my carb intake again. 

Today: 
Breakfast: Two slices of Nimble bread with Mushroom pate; 50g of dry roasted nuts; packet of crisps and an apple.
Lunch: Four Ryvita Crackerbreads with peanut butter;
Tea: Tin of John West Kippers with about 360g of steamed Broccoli, followed by about 250g of Vegan Blueberry yoghurt.
Snacks at various times is another 50g of chilli nuts and three pieces of flavoured ice. I find the ice useful, because it is low carb content, but it curbs my appetite quite well. 
To drink I had one cup of strong black coffee, only one because I want to be careful about my blood pressure and three plus litres of water, perhaps over four litres...
 I work that out to be about 112 grammes of carbs, so not too bad, but it will get better because I was surprised at how many carbs were in the yoghurt, so when that gets eaten, I doubt I will get it again. I eat too much Broccoli I suspect and expect to end up looking like it before long!


----------



## rebrascora

I had
Breakfast
50g high fibre granola (25g carbs) with creamy yoghurt and raspberries... total 30g carbs. Cup of coffee with cream and glass of water. Bolussed 3 units of QA and then hypoed later due to exercise.... should have just used 2 units

Lunch
Pea and ham soup (doesn't count as regards carbs according to DAFNE) with 2 crisp breads (5.6g carbs each) a chunk of blue cheese and an Aldi Sea Salt Nut Bar (5.9g carbs)
Bolussed 2 units QA insulin
Unusually for me... another cup of coffee

Dinner
Cottage Pie with cauli mash, cabbage, brussel sprouts and swede followed by a Lidl Strawberry trifle (22g carbs) and 2 small glasses of red wine. Bolussed 2 units QA insulin


----------



## Eddy Edson

I'm going back to running a little calorie deficit to put the brakes on a weight creep. At the same time trying to up protein to ~100g from ~50g.

B'fast: Big bowl of melon & fruit; extra large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds

Lunch: Bowl with one avocado;125g raspberries; 4 strawberries; some walnuts; juice of one lemon.

Afternoon: Large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds.

Dinner: 8 pieces of salmon and tuna sashimi; 150g edamame.

Snacks: Almonds, walnuts, snowpeas.

~2,000 cal vs expenditure ~2,400 cal.  160g gross carbs, lowish for me. 67g fibre. 105g protein.

Not for everyone, but I like raw!


----------



## Bob700

Breakfast an omelette with a wee bit of bacon
Lunch nothing
Dinner braised steak, mixed veg and broccoli with a small portion of mashed potatoes


----------



## Kaylz

Ok, lets go again then lol

B - jumbo oats made with almond milk, butter, raspberries and a cup of coffee
Mid-morning - cup of coffee
D - bacon and scrambled duck egg sandwich and nature valley peanut & chocolate protein bar, pint of water
Mid-afternoon - 2 cups cafetiere coffee and 2 pints water
T - mince with mushrooms and a duck egg, steamed sprouts, boiled potatoes and a square Lindt 90% chocolate, pint of water
Evening - 2 cups of coffee
xx


----------



## Felinia

Good idea - I record daily on my app Forum.  Lost 15 pounds since diagnosis 3 months ago.  I'm following my diabetes dietician to never have fruit with meals.

B: 30gm porridge with unsweetened coconut milk, 15gm mixed chopped nuts, 3gm chia seeds, Truvia, Benecol drink (GP prescribed for cholesterol as I can't take statins
L: 2 small poached eggs, 2 grilled tomatoes, 5 small grilled chestnut mushrooms, 2 grilled bacon medallions
D: Baked lemon sole, steamed carrots, cauliflower, runner beans.
S: Might have 80gm of one defrosted frozen fruit.
4 pints water, 4 mugs de-caf tea with 170ml skimmed milk, 1 sachet Fybogel (GP prescribed for Diverticular Disease)


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> Greymouser my Mum had to be careful of broccoli because it has a lot of iron in it. I eat a lot of it too.



That shouldn't be a problem for me, in fact if that is the only side effect, it would be good for me because I have not eaten meat in about 30 years, so my diet is otherwise low iron. 
Not yesterday, but today:

Breakfast: Usual, two slices of Nimble bread and mushroom pate; 50g of dry roasted nuts; packet of crisps and an apple. Cup of strong black coffee, of which I need to get some decent stuff, rather than instant.  ( I am getting too set in my ways! )
Lunch: Small apple.
Tea: Two pieces of ( small, ) Salmon; Madras curried mushroom with peas and onions. I might regret those peas, I will see when I test in a little while.

Three flavoured ices for snacks and a tiny pack of onion rings.
I guess about 100g of carbs, but didn't focus so much on counting them today, may well look again if my BG is high in a minute. If it is not then I might ruin my carb count anyway with a 35g bar of Vegan white chocolate. Which is 18.27g of carbs! 

I have got to say too, that fruit is something that I really do miss, especially dried fruit, as I used to snack on that like mad. I now know dried fruit is in fact terrible for us, even if it seemed like it was being good!

Edit: I have just remembered I had two boiled eggs as well today, but think they are _negligible_ carbs, so I will forget that!


----------



## Billy Bob

No time for breakfast today had a scotch egg and costa latte 11:30 , burger no bread with 2 eggs 3:30pm then for dinner 1 large butchers pork chop, green cabbage , runner beans, string beans , roasted celeriac chunks and gravy , desert 3 strawberry's with a few raspberry's ,blackberry's with a desert spoon of double cream . 
Not sure on the carb count as I have not worked out how to calculate them yet ?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> Gillian McKeith says have fruit separately but if you have to have it with a meal have it first as it is quicker than all the other food so if you have it after a meal it'll be fermenting and stuff. Ewwww!



Too funny! She's obviously a quack.


----------



## Kaylz

Billy Bob said:


> Not sure on the carb count as I have not worked out how to calculate them yet


quite easy, but it does involve weighing everything you eat, essential to me seen as I need to work out how much insulin to take, you'd take the nutrition information from the pack for carbs per 100g, then weigh your portion, to get the carbs  your having you'd then use carbs per 100g divide by 100 then multiply by the weight of your portion, you have to be extra vigilant though as some packs give by raw weight and others by a cooked weight xx


----------



## Eddy Edson

Doing this makes me realise why I stopped posting in this thread before - reminds me how boring I am!

Anyway ...

Breakfast: Big bowl of fruit+melon; extra-large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds

Lunch: 5 pieces of salmon sashimi. Bowl with avocado+125g rapberries+4 strawberries+walnuts+juice of one lemon.

Afternoon: Large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds.

Dinner: Not really; just snacking on walnuts+almonds+snow peas.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Aw, thanks, @Ditto. I always enjoy yr posts - a wry look at things & they make me laugh


----------



## Greymouser

Eddy Edson said:


> Doing this makes me realise why I stopped posting in this thread before - reminds me how boring I am!


100% agree with Ditto here Eddy. Yes it can be a chore, but it has two benefits. Firstly it helps focus our minds and two, it helps newcomers as it is nearly always a first question among newcomers: what food! By the way your food sounds interesting, I have always wanted to try sashimi etc, but always doubt the freshness of the fish, unless I have caught it myself! I will also have to look into snow peas, because they sound interesting, where do you get them?

Oh and Ditto, I know this is me being judgemental,  but you really need to cut out those new potatoes, no matter how you are tempted...


----------



## Felinia

Billy Bob said:


> No time for breakfast today had a scotch egg and costa latte 11:30 , burger no bread with 2 eggs 3:30pm then for dinner 1 large butchers pork chop, green cabbage , runner beans, string beans , roasted celeriac chunks and gravy , desert 3 strawberry's with a few raspberry's ,blackberry's with a desert spoon of double cream .
> Not sure on the carb count as I have not worked out how to calculate them yet ?


Just for you, I ran your food through my app, to give you a rough idea.  I assumed your latte was a medium semi skimmed, and you also had a further 200ml semi skimmed for the rest of your drinks.  The burger I assumes 4oz grilled.
You will be please to know the calories came out at 1350, well under what a woman needs to maintain, let alone a man.  Your carb total was 61.8gm, of which sugars were 39gm, so well under the less then 130gm recommended by Diabetes UK.  It took me around 5 minutes, so there are apps out there, and websites, which make record keeping much easier - I wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Kaylz I just cannot imagine having to weigh all my eats, no patience


I have to, essential to know how much insulin I need to take

@Felinia apps aren't always spot on and I've noticed they can be quite out compared to the back of a packet of exactly the same brand and product, I have to say you also use a lot of milk in your drinks, I have 4 mugs and 2 cups of coffee a day and wouldn't even hit 20ml milk

Anyways yesterday
B - same as previous day, breakfast never changes lol
mid-morning - coffee
D - smoked ham sandwich and salted caramel nature valley protein bar, pint of water
mid-afternoon - 2 cups coffee
2 or 3 pints of water lol
T - 3 egg mushroom and corned beef omelette, steamed green beans, boiled potatoes and some homemade Dijon mustard dressing, 25g bar moser roth 85% chocolate, pint of water
2 mugs of coffee between that and bed
xx


----------



## Eddy Edson

Greymouser said:


> I will also have to look into snow peas



I think "mangetout" in the UK (I'm in Oz). Yummy!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Eddy Edson said:


> I think "mangetout" in the UK (I'm in Oz). Yummy!


Flat ones are mangetout, if the peas are normal size but you still eat pod as well they are sugar peas.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Aldi Gluten Free Nut Bar


I don't suppose you could be a total star and break down the nutrition information for those bars for me please? I don't get near Aldi often nor do I have time to dither when I do so knowing would be handy in case I can fit them in somewhere throughout the day, if you don't mind of course xx


----------



## Eddy Edson

silentsquirrel said:


> Flat ones are mangetout, if the peas are normal size but you still eat pod as well they are sugar peas.



Both are yummy  And choc full of nutritional goodness, apparently!  https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2516/2


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> I don't have any in the larder at present but this is what I have on my spreadsheet (per bar):-
> 
> Carbs 5.9g
> KCals 214
> Sat Fat 3.2g
> Protein 6.9g
> Fibre 8.5g
> 
> Morrisons do a near identical bar but the carbs are 7.5g per bar and there's less fibre.
> 
> Martin


thanks hun I appreciate that, can you remember how much they are? really enjoy the nature valley bars but they are pricey even on a deal xx


----------



## Felinia

Kaylz said:


> I have to, essential to know how much insulin I need to take
> 
> @Felinia apps aren't always spot on and I've noticed they can be quite out compared to the back of a packet of exactly the same brand and product, I have to say you also use a lot of milk in your drinks, I have 4 mugs and 2 cups of coffee a day and wouldn't even hit 20ml milk
> 
> Anyways yesterday
> B - same as previous day, breakfast never changes lol
> mid-morning - coffee
> D - smoked ham sandwich and salted caramel nature valley protein bar, pint of water
> mid-afternoon - 2 cups coffee
> 2 or 3 pints of water lol
> T - 3 egg mushroom and corned beef omelette, steamed green beans, boiled potatoes and some homemade Dijon mustard dressing, 25g bar moser roth 85% chocolate, pint of water
> 2 mugs of coffee between that and bed
> xx


Yes, I've noticed differences between apps, but it does give rough guides.  The back of packets are also just averages, so I've seen TV programmes where they've taken packets, done their own testing and got different answers than the packet.  So I suppose at the end of the day, they are all approximations.  I do weigh and measure everything, so I input the actual gram weight, to get as good a measurement as I can, accepting that they are not absolutes.  I think you might have misunderstood my milk measurement - it was not per mug or cup, but for the whole day!!  I actually have 170ml per day, which for my 7 drinks works out at about 25ml per mug.  If your 20ml was for the whole day over 6 drinks, I wouldn't bother lol!!!!  

B: Poached egg on toast, Benecol dairy free drink
L: Ham and cottage cheese salad
S: Nuts!
D: Baked fish, carrots, cauliflower, runner beans
4 pints water and will be 6 mugs de-caf tea 

I'm 8 weeks in now and I would say not as regimented as I was at the beginning - not so scared of everything I eat.  I just make sure I am less then 1200 calories per day, and between 75gm - 90 gm of carbs per day, never over, with at least 5 or more veggies.  That is well within the Diabetes UK recommendation.  The monitoring has shown potatoes are my enemy, but surprisingly poached egg on wholemeal toast doesn't give me a spike.  When I went lower than 75gm carbs per day I felt quite unwell (and so hungry I was tempted to snack badly), so now I always have either 30gm jumbo porridge/oatbran, or a slice of toast each day at breakfast.  I've had rice and pasta just once each since diagnosis.  I have my 1st 3 month check in 4 weeks so will see how I have been doing.  If the figures don't show a positive trend, I will take advice and adjust accordingly.  What I have learned from this Forum is that everyone is different, and the variety of diets or foods that affect people, is amazing.  Each to his or her own.  I'm off now to have my snack of 15gm chopped nuts - something I would never have eaten before!


----------



## Kaylz

@Felinia I've seen how out the apps can be but I guess you can take the risk more than me

No that's what I thought you meant, 25ml is a lot of milk for 1 cuppy 
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> £1.89 for a 4-pack.


£1 cheaper than nature valley, fab, thanks! xx


----------



## Felinia

Anitram said:


> The reason you don't get a spike from poached egg on wholemeal toast will be due to wholemeal bread being low GI. Diabetes UK recommends you limit it to 3 or 4 slices per day, though.
> 
> Martin


Thanks - good to know why.  I never have more than 1 or 2 medium slices from a small 400gm loaf, and was told by my appointed dietician to limit to 6 slices a week, which is why it's bread free some days!  How the "advice" varies from source to source!


----------



## Felinia

Kaylz said:


> @Felinia I've seen how out the apps can be but I guess you can take the risk more than me
> 
> No that's what I thought you meant, 25ml is a lot of milk for 1 cuppy
> xx


Yes - I see you're Type 1 and I know from a friend just how careful you have to be.  He is a competitive table tennis player (he actually played for England as a junior) and measured before every game and injects.  If the tournament schedule goes out it really mucks him up.  I expect Sir Steve Redgrave had to do the same when training and competing.  I also worked with a guy who kept a supply of snacks (legally) and a bottle of whisky (illegally) in his desk.  We knew if he had a hypo to get some juice or a snack into him.   I'm amazed you can spread 20ml over 6 mugs!!!  I think I choose to have my milk and count the carbs.  Biccies and cakes I gave up no trouble.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Felinia said:


> Yes - I see you're Type 1 and I know from a friend just how careful you have to be.  He is a competitive table tennis player (he actually played for England as a junior) and measured before every game and injects.  If the tournament schedule goes out it really mucks him up.  I expect Sir Steve Redgrave had to do the same when training and competing.  I also worked with a guy who kept a supply of snacks (legally) and a bottle of whisky (illegally) in his desk.  We knew if he had a hypo to get some juice or a snack into him.   I'm amazed you can spread 20ml over 6 mugs!!!  I think I choose to have my milk and count the carbs.  Biccies and cakes I gave up no trouble.


Proper whole milk is one of my non-negotiables, and I hope I can keep it that way.  HbA1c 38 - 41 over the past few years (with insulin), so not a problem at the moment.  I would have at least 25ml (<2 tblsp) in a large mug of coffee.  I find the alternative milks very expensive and some of them disgusting in a hot drink!
YMMV!!


----------



## Billy Bob

Felinia said:


> Just for you, I ran your food through my app, to give you a rough idea.  I assumed your latte was a medium semi skimmed, and you also had a further 200ml semi skimmed for the rest of your drinks.  The burger I assumes 4oz grilled.
> You will be please to know the calories came out at 1350, well under what a woman needs to maintain, let alone a man.  Your carb total was 61.8gm, of which sugars were 39gm, so well under the less then 130gm recommended by Diabetes UK.  It took me around 5 minutes, so there are apps out there, and websites, which make record keeping much easier - I wouldn't be without mine.


Thank you Felinia 
Can I ask what the app is you may have already told me previously ? 
I think I may have to up my protein intake as I've notice my muscle shrinkage ? 
B: no time again not even a cuppa as I over slept thanks to the police deciding to recover a car right outside my house at 01:00am .
L: 12:30pm 3 egg omelette with 2 rashers of back bacon and a jumbo cumberland sausage mug of tea with full fat milk 
14:00 medium costa latte 
D: salad usual ingredients dressed with mayo and topped off with prawns and a little grated mature cheddar . Dessert 3 large strawberry's , a small plum, few raspberry's , small golden kiwi topped off with a dessert spoon of double cream . Medium costa latte


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> I wonder if I would still lose weight with Hovis lower carb?


There is only one way to find out Ditto eh? 
I have Hovis Nimble, which is even lower carb at only 8.1 a slice. A small slice but no smaller than the low carb one. I am very careful about bread, a little paranoid perhaps, as I used to eat an awful lot of it pre diagnosis, so prefer not to risk it so much. Bread is one thing I do miss though. I used to think nothing of having over a half large loaf in a day.  Now I am thinking of chip butties, which is not good at any time, except treat day, deffo not at this time of the day though! 

Today for me, even though little differs: 

Breakfast: Three slices of nimble with mushroom pate and an egg; 50g of dry roasted nuts; packet of crisps and an apple. ( tested two hours late and 6.1 )
Missed lunch and at  2pm, tested and was at 4.6, ( I felt a little odd, ) so had 250g of Vegan yoghurt an apple and a tiny pack of crisps. ( I Again tested two hours later and 6.6, which means the yoghurt will not be got again... )
Tea: Smoked mackerel cooked with Harissa paste on top, which is yummy and the usual boring huge chunk of Broccoli. Tested to see if I could manage a little chocolate, found I could so had 35g of Vegan chocolate, which hardly spiked me at all. ( 6.1 ) It seems that Vegan yoghurt is something probably best avoided. 

I had 3+ litres of water and one black strong coffee and snacked on a couple of flavoured ices. I think it is time I started testing less again as my mind settles down a bit perhaps, I guess I know what affects me badly by now and I am lucky enough to not need Insulin. I also really need to be careful about keeping large bags of nuts in the house, it is too tempting, though I was a good boy today with regards to that, but the tiny 50g bags are cheap from home bargains, and help me stop that temptation, because I could easily eat a half pound+ of peanuts in a sitting. 

YMMV


----------



## Eddy Edson

Greymouser said:


> I Again tested two hours later and 6.6, which means the yoghurt will not be got again...



Really??!? 6.6 is a completely "normal" post-eating level. My favourite CGM benchmark https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19389816 says 6.7 is the average non-diabetic 2-hr post-dinner level:



(divide the US mg/dl by 18 to get mmol/L). 

I sure wouldn't ditch the yoghurt for BG reasons if that's all it's doing to you.

But YMMV


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - same as always
Later than usual - coffee, was absolutely frozen by the time I got home so was needed immediately lol
D - same as previous day
mid-afternoon - same as previous day
T - chicken breast with mayo, roasted sprouts and a large flat mushroom, boiled potatoes and a square Lindt 90%, pint of water
2 cups of coffee between then and  bed
xx


----------



## Greymouser

Eddy Edson said:


> I sure wouldn't ditch the yoghurt for BG reasons if that's all it's doing to you.


Yes, I know, I suppose. It is almost like I am back where I was soon after diagnosis, worrying far too much, for little reason.  Part of it yesterday was the fact that my BG went up from 4.6 to 6.6, for what I perceived as a snack, but in fact that " snack " was about 40g of carbs! I need to get a grip  on myself, but I am far too self critical I am afraid, not helped by being in quite a bad place mentally. Thank you for that little reality check, it was useful; needed.  I need to stop checking quite so much and relax. 

Of course if I am back in that place again, I will have to give myself a good talking to, because I cannot afford to lose another four and a half stone, as that would leave me at about seven and a half stone, which would be badly underweight! 

This is why this forum and particularly this thread is so useful, because it gives lots of little reality checks. I need not be afraid of getting to the dizzy heights of a low double figure BG reading. < Gives self slap! >


----------



## SueEK

Greymouser said:


> Yes, I know, I suppose. It is almost like I am back where I was soon after diagnosis, worrying far too much, for little reason.  Part of it yesterday was the fact that my BG went up from 4.6 to 6.6, for what I perceived as a snack, but in fact that " snack " was about 40g of carbs! I need to get a grip  on myself, but I am far too self critical I am afraid, not helped by being in quite a bad place mentally. Thank you for that little reality check, it was useful; needed.  I need to stop checking quite so much and relax.
> 
> Of course if I am back in that place again, I will have to give myself a good talking to, because I cannot afford to lose another four and a half stone, as that would leave me at about seven and a half stone, which would be badly underweight!
> 
> This is why this forum and particularly this thread is so useful, because it gives lots of little reality checks. I need not be afraid of getting to the dizzy heights of a low double figure BG reading. < Gives self slap! >


I get what you are saying, I think we are all really strict with ourselves when first diagnosed and then forget to let up a bit when our levels even out. I saw a D Dietician who said I needed to up my food intake as was losing too much weight. I almost feel that I needed ‘permission’ to eat more and up my carbs. If you went from 4.6 to 6.6 then to me that is brilliant, I have never been in the 4s at all.  As Eddy says your levels are extremely good, be kinder to yourself xxx


----------



## Eddy Edson

Greymouser said:


> Yes, I know, I suppose. It is almost like I am back where I was soon after diagnosis, worrying far too much, for little reason.  Part of it yesterday was the fact that my BG went up from 4.6 to 6.6, for what I perceived as a snack, but in fact that " snack " was about 40g of carbs! I need to get a grip  on myself, but I am far too self critical I am afraid, not helped by being in quite a bad place mentally. Thank you for that little reality check, it was useful; needed.  I need to stop checking quite so much and relax.
> 
> Of course if I am back in that place again, I will have to give myself a good talking to, because I cannot afford to lose another four and a half stone, as that would leave me at about seven and a half stone, which would be badly underweight!
> 
> This is why this forum and particularly this thread is so useful, because it gives lots of little reality checks. I need not be afraid of getting to the dizzy heights of a low double figure BG reading. < Gives self slap! >



If you're 4.6 pre-prandial, and only go to 6.6 after a 40g carb snack, and you've lost 4.5 stone, in my unqualified opinion I would say you have more than likely resolved your diabetes and can check out of the D-hotel any time at your convenience, so long as you don't put a bunch of weight back on. 

Check every now and then to make sure you're not spinning out of orbit, but if I was you I wouldn't really worry about how many carbs you're eating now.


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> I wish I was normal like y'all


Hmmm, who you talking about there? Can't be me as _no one_ considers me to be at all normal! Then again define: normal? Oh and by the way Ditto, that list of food doesn't sound that bad to me, except for maybe the ordinary toast. 

You are right Eddy and Sue, I am  hard on myself in some ways, I will relax about it all, at least for now. 

Today:
Breakfast: Two slices of Nimble with mushroom pate and small amount of sweet onion relish; packet of crisps; 50g of dry roasted nuts and an apple.  
Lunch: The last of the Vegan Yoghurt and an apple.
afternoon snack of 50g of chilli peanuts.
Tea: Small tin of lidl salmon; small veg madras curry; ( small for me that is! ) about 10 small new potatoes and 35g of vegan white chocolate.  
It is ages since I had new potatoes, but I blame Ditto for persuading me they are good, which they are with a little mint sauce! 

Again 3+ litres of water; one cup of black coffee and four flavoured ice.

I have yet to test today, which is unusual for me, but probably will in a bit.


----------



## Ditto

I am a bad influence!


----------



## Greymouser

You are!


----------



## SueEK

Today I had:
Breakfast - one weetabix, semi skimmed milk, decaf coffee
Mid morning - decaf coffee
Lunch - two slices thin fresh white bread with pate, few cherries, small amount of monkey nuts
Mid afternoon - two chunks of 85% dark choc and decaf coffee
Dinner - beef stew with carrots, onions, 3 medium potatoes and FOUR dumplings. BG before 5.4, 2 hours later 9.4 aaargghh. Good job I only have it about once a month in the colder weather.
Evening - decaf coffee.
Small amounts of water.

This is probably not the best example of what I eat daily but hey ho, it’s honest.


----------



## Greymouser

I have got to say those four dumplings were very brave of you. Last time I had dumplings I was in double figures very quickly...


----------



## SueEK

Greymouser said:


> I have got to say those four dumplings were very brave of you. Last time I had dumplings I was in double figures very quickly...


Not brave, just no willpower where dumplings are concerned. I get really fed up with my diet as I’m such a fussy eater so occasionally I think sod it, I’m having it - and I do!!!
Not saying that’s a good thing but that’s how I cope, sometimes we need comfort food and what’s more comforting than beef stew and dumplings haha x


----------



## nipthelicker

That made me laugh a lot


----------



## Eddy Edson

I guess most people would get bored with eating pretty much the same thing every day. Not me!

B'fast: Big bowl of fruit+melon; extra large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds.

Lunch: Bowl with avocado, raspberries, strawberries, walnuts, lemon juice.

Afternoon: Big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Evening: Another big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Grazing: Walnuts, almonds, sugar snap peas.

Cals ~2,000 vs ~2,500 burned.  ~80g protein (bit below target); ~185g gross carbs; ~75g fibre (I am the Fibre God!)

Tomorrow I think will be Chicken Day.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> I don't get bored eating the same daily, I like routine. Any chance of putting your bg levels? I find it all immensely interesting.
> 
> I can't put my menu for yesterday because I stupidly went off the rails. Not because I wanted the food, I wasn't hungry. It's just something I've done all my life. I'm mentally ill when it comes to food, I've decided.  Normally it'd be a 3 dayer but I can't do that now, have to reign it in, due to health as there are immediate consequences and not what you would think neither. Can't say as tmi, wouldn't want to put you off your menus.
> 
> Back to low carb, kind of, today.



4.6 when I got up, 6.4 after brekkie and a walk, 5.2 evening after flat white & another walk.

I've gotten off lightly (so far, touch wood) with eating changes. I've always liked simple & mainly raw. It was a bit of a struggle to stop eating bread but apart from that it was mostly cuttinh crap that I'd been eating because I couldn't be bothered with thinking about food & replacing it with being more mindful and going for nutrient-dense stuff - plus lots of fibre! 

Don't feel remotely qualified to give anybody any advice about how to change diet or reduce eating amounts, but maybe that's something worth trying - deliberately replacing whatever you're about to eat with something like nutrient dense like nuts or avocado or whatever.  Maybe yr bod dials down the hunger signals if it's getting more of the good stuff. But I just made that up


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> What is a flat white? Coffee with soya milk? You don't seem to eat very much. I'd be ravenous.



Flat white = Oz version of a latte.  

Lots of nuts! (Too many, probably.)


----------



## grovesy

I would call a flat white coffee with milk , not a latte, that has frothy milk.


----------



## Eddy Edson

grovesy said:


> I would call a flat white coffee with milk , not a latte, that has frothy milk.



So does a proper flat white, but the foam is a bit different. To quote a coffee-nerd:

_1. Velvet micro-foam instead of stiff froth.

2. Medium size, bigger than a macchiato or cortado but smaller than a latte.

3. Double shot so the coffee does most of the talking, not the milk.

4. Free poured milk so that the foam is folded through the whole drink and there is no discernable layer separation between liquid coffee and foam. This also help preserve the crema.

https://www.peterjthomson.com/coffee/what-is-a-flat-white/_


----------



## grovesy

Well here in the UK it can also depend on the coffee chain.


----------



## Ditto

Mine's just bog standard Nescafe in a cup with dash whole milk, tastes like mud.


----------



## grovesy

I have Nescafe Alto Rica.


----------



## Eddy Edson

grovesy said:


> Well here in the UK it can also depend on the coffee chain.



The main difference between Oz and the UK apart from marsupials and weather is that we're not infested with chains the way you are - we have lots more independent cafes and restaurants which are usually between two and four million times better for coffee than any poxy chain


----------



## SueEK

Eddy Edson said:


> 4.6 when I got up, 6.4 after brekkie and a walk, 5.2 evening after flat white & another walk.
> 
> I've gotten off lightly (so far, touch wood) with eating changes. I've always liked simple & mainly raw. It was a bit of a struggle to stop eating bread but apart from that it was mostly cuttinh crap that I'd been eating because I couldn't be bothered with thinking about food & replacing it with being more mindful and going for nutrient-dense stuff - plus lots of fibre!
> 
> Don't feel remotely qualified to give anybody any advice about how to change diet or reduce eating amounts, but maybe that's something worth trying - deliberately replacing whatever you're about to eat with something like nutrient dense like nuts or avocado or whatever.  Maybe yr bod dials down the hunger signals if it's getting more of the good stuff. But I just made that up


I think I would manage much better if I lived on my own. I cook for my husband who works long hours and loves big filling meals whereas I could quite happily have simpler, like you, more raw foods. I do eat much less than him but it is tempting when there are things in the house I wouldn’t choose myself.  I am fairly good but know I could be a bit better. PS not trying to get rid of my husband haha x


----------



## Eddy Edson

SueEK said:


> I think I would manage much better if I lived on my own. I cook for my husband who works long hours and loves big filling meals whereas I could quite happily have simpler, like you, more raw foods. I do eat much less than him but it is tempting when there are things in the house I wouldn’t choose myself.  I am fairly good but know I could be a bit better. PS not trying to get rid of my husband haha x


----------



## Felinia

Billy Bob said:


> Thank you Felinia
> Can I ask what the app is you may have already told me previously ?
> I think I may have to up my protein intake as I've notice my muscle shrinkage ?
> B: no time again not even a cuppa as I over slept thanks to the police deciding to recover a car right outside my house at 01:00am .
> L: 12:30pm 3 egg omelette with 2 rashers of back bacon and a jumbo cumberland sausage mug of tea with full fat milk
> 14:00 medium costa latte
> D: salad usual ingredients dressed with mayo and topped off with prawns and a little grated mature cheddar . Dessert 3 large strawberry's , a small plum, few raspberry's , small golden kiwi topped off with a dessert spoon of double cream . Medium costa latte


Hi, I use NutraCheck which is £7.99 (first 6 months free), but there are others completely free out there.  I think Myfitbit might be one.


----------



## Felinia

Well I had an interesting experience yesterday (and I don't mean the accident, diversion and herd of cows in the road)!!  I did my Aquafit class then came home for lunch, so monitored at 5.3.  I had some sushi for lunch and 2 hours later was 11.5.  So I guess I can add sushi and rice to the no-no pile.  Today's delights
B: Poached egg, 1 rasher grilled bacon, 4 small mushrooms, 3 small tomatoes, Dairy free Benecol
L: Prawn and egg salad
D: Chicken, carrots, cauliflower, runner beans, low salt gravy
S: 1oz mature cheddar (yummy!!)
Plus 170ml skimmed milk, 1 cod liver oil capsule


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast
45g High Fibre Granola with full fat Greek yoghurt, half a kiwi fruit, chopped hazelnuts and pumpkin seeds with a cup of coffee and a knob of butter... ran out of cream and someone suggested coffee and butter was a good diabetic drink....yum! (3 Carbohydrate portions(CPs) took 2 units of NR)

Lunch
4 rashers of streaky bacon with a fried egg and a square of cauli bake.... a combination of mashed cauliflower, spelt flour, baking powder, eggs, mixed herbs, paprika and chopped mushrooms, onions and ham, baked in the oven and then cut up into squares and reheated in the frying pan.... I was experimenting the other day and this was the result.... tastes like a very substantial stuffing and goes really well with bacon and eggs....something to soak up the egg yolk instead of bread or hash browns. Had this with a large side salad.... who knew bacon and eggs worked well with a salad! An apple and a chunk of cheese to follow. (3 CPs and took 3 units of NR)

Dinner
Some crudités and dips.
My brother in law's bolognaise sauce which contains lamb mince and haggis with 105g wholewheat pasta (30g carbs or 3CPs) and a big pile of savoy cabbage, followed by a Full fat Greek yoghurt with other half of Kiwi and nuts and washed down by 3 very naughty glasses of rum and diet coke. (4 CPs total and took 4 units of NR)


----------



## Greymouser

I too prefer the same, or at least similar things to eat each day, but do like trying new things too, such as those cauli bake things suggested above!  Without the ham though.
Anyway, to my simple report:
Breakfast: Two slices of Nimble bread with mushroom pate and sweet onion relish; a packet of crisps; 50g of dry roasted peanuts and an apple.
Lunch: A bit late again, but 50g of salted peanuts and an Apple.
Tea: Vegetable and fish Madras curry, thickened up with dry instant mash. It works well, but I may regret that add in when I test in a little while...
Again the single black coffee and 3+ litres of water, with snacks of the flavoured ice again.
Incidentally, I tested last night, three and a half hour after eating, so a bit late, but it was only 5.6, which was good because I was expecting it to be high still. 



Eddy Edson said:


> Tomorrow I think will be Chicken Day.


I like the way you think, anticipation is a great sauce. For me tomorrow as it is a Friday and my treat day, I will be mostly, in the evening, be eating Egg and chips! I will avoid the beans this time, because last week, I discovered that adding them was a bad idea and without them, I only went to 8.1, which whilst higher than I would like, considering the chips, I was well pleased!  ( Tomorrow I might even have a glass or two of Shiraz... )

Edit: Oh and stupid me forgot my blood pressure tablets this morning, have to stop doing that!


----------



## SueEK

How does everybody manage to drink so much water?? I thought I would measure my intake today and even having far more than usual I still haven’t got up to one litre!!!


----------



## Greymouser

I find it easy and sometimes go above three litres, well above sometimes. I just had a half litre in one go just now and will go for some more soon. With my BP tablets, when I remember to take them, which I mostly do, I need to be sure where the nearest toilet is though, because my Grandma didn't call them " water tablets, " for nothing! 

Edit: I have just tested two after finishing and it is 5.5! Yahoo! I can officially relax a bit more.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> How does everybody manage to drink so much water?? I thought I would measure my intake today and even having far more than usual I still haven’t got up to one litre!!!


I have at least 5 pint glasses a day so 2.84 litres at least, I'll have one pint between 10-11:30, a pint with dinner at 12, 2 pints between 1 and 4:30 at least and 1 with my tea, it can be more but never is less, dont you vape? That supposedly dehydrates you and makes you drink more xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I have at least 5 pint glasses a day so 2.84 litres at least, I'll have one pint between 10-11:30, a pint with dinner at 12, 2 pints between 1 and 4:30 at least and 1 with my tea, it can be more but never is less, dont you vape? That supposedly dehydrates you and makes you drink more xx


I do but drinking a lot of water makes me feel really yuk. I literally can’t drink more than a small glass in one go. I do drink quite a bit of decaf coffee but don’t suppose that counts, I don’t know.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I do but drinking a lot of water makes me feel really yuk. I literally can’t drink more than a small glass in one go. I do drink quite a bit of decaf coffee but don’t suppose that counts, I don’t know.


I believe cuppys do count towards water intake as well hun, I go through 4 mugs and 2 costa cups a day of coffee and all that water so I really dont understand how I can go from 9:40pm to 6am without needing the toilet lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I believe cuppys do count towards water intake as well hun, I go through 4 mugs and 2 costa cups a day of coffee and all that water so I really dont understand how I can go from 9:40pm to 6am without needing the toilet lol xx


Blimey no, you must have a bladder of steel haha 
If coffee counts then it’s not so bad x


----------



## Billy Bob

B 3 egg 2 rasher bacon omelette mug of tea 
L 2 bacon , 1 sausage, mushrooms, 2 eggs, burger,2 tinned toms and a mug of tea
afternoon medium costa latte 
D butternut squash chunks roasted , 2 rainbow trout fillets and some mixed veg peas,string beans carrots sweet corn , Dessert 4 strawberries , a few raspberries , water melon chunks and dessert spoonful of double cream


----------



## Greymouser

So,
Breakfast: Two slices of Nimble bread with Mushroom pate and spice; a packet of crisps; 50g of dry roasted nuts and an apple.
Lunch: Leftover vegetable Madras.
Tea: Two fried eggs and Chips, followed by 35g of Vegan chocolate! I am so naughty, but it was so nice! I have no wish to know the carbs, but I have tested about three hours late and it is 9.0, which whilst not good, is not too bad and it will not put me off. Besides, if I keep sipping this wine, I will soon care not at all! 
I also had at least 3 litres of water, one black coffee and several flavoured ices as snacks. 
Happy days.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Weighed in at 64.2kg, near my 64kg target.  I'd been as low as 63kg- and then crept back up to 65kg+. They're little differences, but I really wish nature had built us so we didn't have to pfaff around manually managing this stuff ...  I'm am really thankful that I've been lucky enough to have whatever metabolic/hormonal profile you need to be able to do the managing relatively easily.

BTW, I find this body weight planner very useful: 
https://www.niddk.nih.gov/bwp  Based on the excellent work of Dr Kevin Hall's https://twitter.com/KevinH_PhD  obesity group at the NIDDK in the US. For me it does a great job of estimating how many calories I should be eating in conjunction with what kind of exercise to achieve& maintain  a weight target over a specified period.  Nature should have built this into our brains 

Anyway ...

B'fast: Usual - big bowl of fruit & melon; extra large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds

Lunch: Chicken! Grilled chicken breast + salad with leaves, broc, snowpeas, pumpkin seeds, edamame.

Afternoon: Large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Dinner: Bowl with avocado, strawberries, raspberries, walnuts, lemon juice.

Evening: Another large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds

Grazing: Walnuts, almonds, snowpeas.

Calories: In ~2,300, out ~2,300.  ~110g protein, 190g gross carbs, 80g fibre.

BG: 4.6 after getting up, 4.8 after carby b'fast and an hour's walk - that's low for me.


----------



## Felinia

Eddy Edson said:


> Weighed in at 64.2kg, near my 64kg target.  I'd been as low as 63kg- and then crept back up to 65kg+. They're little differences, but I really wish nature had built us so we didn't have to pfaff around manually managing this stuff ...  I'm am really thankful that I've been lucky enough to have whatever metabolic/hormonal profile you need to be able to do the managing relatively easily.
> 
> BTW, I find this body weight planner very useful:
> https://www.niddk.nih.gov/bwp  Based on the excellent work of Dr Kevin Hall's https://twitter.com/KevinH_PhD  obesity group at the NIDDK in the US. For me it does a great job of estimating how many calories I should be eating in conjunction with what kind of exercise to achieve& maintain  a weight target over a specified period.  Nature should have built this into our brains
> 
> Anyway ...
> 
> B'fast: Usual - big bowl of fruit & melon; extra large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds
> 
> Lunch: Chicken! Grilled chicken breast + salad with leaves, broc, snowpeas, pumpkin seeds, edamame.
> 
> Afternoon: Large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.
> 
> Dinner: Bowl with avocado, strawberries, raspberries, walnuts, lemon juice.
> 
> Evening: Another large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds
> 
> Grazing: Walnuts, almonds, snowpeas.
> 
> Calories: In ~2,300, out ~2,300.  ~110g protein, 190g gross carbs, 80g fibre.
> 
> BG: 4.6 after getting up, 4.8 after carby b'fast and an hour's walk - that's low for me.



Thanks for posting the link to the body weight planner.  It was very interesting.  

It's also very interesting how we all follow such different diets.  I've been told never to have fruit in a main meal - certainly not to mix them, and my NHS Type 2 Training Course website reinforced that.  Weird and so far nobody understands why - when I queried it all I was told by the dietician running the course, "well it must have been based on some research".  I do sneak in the odd bit of fruit!!

B: Poached egg, mushrooms, tomatoes
L: Prawn and egg salad
D: Baked haddock, cauliflower, runner beans, carrots
Plus 4 pints water, a dairy free Benecol drink, 170ml skimmed milk in de-caf tea, mineral and vitamin supplements, cod liver oil.


----------



## Greymouser

Today:
Breakfast: three slices of Nimble with mushroom pate and onion relish; an apple; 50g of dry roasted nuts and a packet of crisps. ( no, no a different order doesn't make any more interesting.  )
Lunch: four crackerbreads with peanut butter and sweetener, in place of jam. ( I do miss jam! )
Tea: A tin of Kippers and a large amount of Broccoli with Branston fruity sauce. I will probably have a little bar of Vegan chocolate too in a minute, perhaps wait until I test my BG.

No coffee at all today but loads of water and three flavoured ices. Felinia has given me the urge to get some smoked haddock tomorrow as well, ages since I had that. 

Edit: I have just checked my blood reading and it's 5.1! What's that all about then?


----------



## TiredOldGal

Today:
Breakfast. Full fat Greek yogurt and yum yum sprinkles
Lunch. Homemade quorn and veg spag bol sauce (no pasta) with 3 slices of halloumi
Snack. Chickpeas
Tea. Veggie schnitzel with tinned tomatoes, asparagus and mushrooms

May have some jelly after I take my BG reading


----------



## Eddy Edson

Felinia said:


> I've been told never to have fruit in a main meal - certainly not to mix them



Maybe there's some good reason for this I've never heard of but having said that ... it's rubbish


----------



## Felinia

That was my reaction too - but the dietician on the course said that there must be research backing it up, otherwise the NHS approved training course would not have put it on their website.  In other words, she hadn't heard of it either!!!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Felinia said:


> That was my reaction too - but the dietician on the course said that there must be research backing it up, otherwise the NHS approved training course would not have put it on their website.  In other words, she hadn't heard of it either!!!



I'm not saying these medical info sites are necessarily correct, but in this case they are 

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/best-time-eat-fruit
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/325253.php


----------



## Felinia

This is rumbling on, so I have contacted OVIVA who posted the no fruit with meals advice on their website, asking for details of the research.  Also they have removed my access to their website, and I want to know why - kill 2 birds with one stone.  Good job I'd printed off a hard copy.  I'll feed back their reply.


----------



## karloc

Maybe the no fruit with meals brigade are just hatters of hawaiian pizza, duck a l'orange or lemon chicken .

I can understand an idea of no fruit as snacks for diabetics or people trying to loose weight as it could be an unnecessary spike to insulin levels between meals.

Also if its no fruit with a meal - That cuts out so many 'meals' as tomato is a fruit!!!


----------



## Felinia

karloc said:


> Maybe the no fruit with meals brigade are just hatters of hawaiian pizza, duck a l'orange or lemon chicken .
> 
> I can understand an idea of no fruit as snacks for diabetics or people trying to loose weight as it could be an unnecessary spike to insulin levels between meals.
> 
> Also if its no fruit with a meal - That cuts out so many 'meals' as tomato is a fruit!!!



Can I refer you to EddyEdson reply above and the 2 links he has posted.  I have decided to ignore the OVIVA advice and follow the advice in the links.  Also, cocoa beans comes from a fruit pod and if anyone thinks I'm giving up my strip of dark chocolate, they're crazy!!!!!


----------



## Eddy Edson

B'fast: Usual - big bowl of fruit & melon; extra large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds

Lunch: Bowl with avocado, strawberries, walnuts, peanuts, lemon juice.

Afternoon: Large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Dinner: Grilled chicken breast with leaves, roasted capsicum, eggplant, lemon juice.

Grazing: Walnuts, almonds, snowpeas.

Calories: In ~2,300, out ~2,700. (Walked 15km+ - which I reckon is pretty good going with a blocked leg artery.)

BG: 4.4 after getting up, 5.2 after carby b'fast and 45 min walk.


----------



## Greymouser

Didn't manage to get online yesterday for long, so:

Breakfast: Three slices of Nimble bread with Mushroom pate and sweet onion relish; an apple; 50g of dry roasted nuts and a packet of crisps.
Lunch: A tin of mackerel in tomato sauce and an apple.
Tea: A kipper with a large amount of broccoli, with spiced gravy on the broccoli; a 35g of Vegan chocolate. The Kipper was very disappointing, not the taste I remember...

One black coffee and 3+ litres of water, two flavoured ices to snack on, which may have to stop now it is getting colder! What to replace them with?


----------



## Felinia

Isn't amazing how we all tend to eat the same things each day - guess we've discovered this is what works for us!

B: Poached egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, grilled bacon
L: Prawn and cottage cheese salad 
D: Grilled gammon and pineapple, cauliflower rice, fine beans, carrots, swede, broccoli
S: 5 strawberries!!  
I said I was going to eat fruit and ignore my dietician.

Plus 4 pints water, a dairy free Benecol drink, 170ml skimmed milk in de-caf tea, mineral and vitamin supplements, cod liver oil.


----------



## Eddy Edson

B'fast: Usual - big bowl of fruit & melon; extra large soy flat white; 30g chia seeds

Lunch: Avocado+snowpeas+walnuts+roast chicken+lemon juice.

Afternoon: Large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Dinner: Strawberries+raspberries+lemon juice

Grazing: Walnuts, almonds, snowpeas, peanuts.

Evening: Another large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Calories: In ~2,300, out ~2,500. 114g protein, 190g gross carbs, 80g fibre.

BG: 4.6 after getting up, 5.5 after carby b'fast and walk.


----------



## Felinia

I hour Aquafit.
B: Poached egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, grilled bacon
L: Prawn and cottage cheese salad
D: Chicken burger, cauliflower rice, fine beans, carrots, swede, broccoli
S: Nectarine.


----------



## Greymouser

B: Two slices of Nimble bread with mushroom pate and a boiled egg; 50g of dry roasted nuts; packet of crisps and an apple.
L:  Four crackerbreads with humous ( several ways to spell that it seems... ) chilli and lemon spice mix from the Chinese supermarket; another packet of crisps and three small plums!
D: Tin of salmon; and egg and some spiced vegetables. Not quite a curry, but something like, don't know what I will call it... 
2+ litres of water, some diet Iron Bru and a black coffee.

I have conceded defeat and put a D there, instead of a T, even though it was always Tea when I was growing up, never Dinner, but then again, I am from up north!


----------



## Rose73

Hi 
I got result for my HBA1C to be 38 
I was so so happy to reduce that from 45 in last May to that result 
I got lots of useful information from that website 
I hope I can maintain it like that


----------



## Greymouser

That is not good @Ditto , sorry to hear you are having a bad few days. 
It doesn't seem right to " like " your post, shame there aren't other options.

I have no idea if the Slimfast will help or not, but maybe worth a try, is there no other option been suggested to you? Please try to not stick your head in the sand, I know it is easier said than done, but it will not help at all. When is the scan?  Good luck though, whenever. 
((((Hugs))))

Edit: Think I will leave yesterdays food, considering Ditto managing on that horrible slimfast.


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> The SlimFast lasted an entire one meal! I just couldn't do it. I have no staying power of any kind. Good grief.


I am not surprised, I tried that Slimfast filth years ago, and unless it has improved, it is horrible and very unsatisfying. I also cannot understand that 9.8, after what you have eaten, unless you have eaten extra without owning up.  I might just might get a score that high tonight, after home made egg and chips, bit I shall see. Why was it 9.8? It is no wonder you lose motivation if you get that after being good. Cannot you cut out bread altogether? I know I did for months, have only just reintroduced a small amount after that. Ryvita crispbread things are OK with a decent spread. You have not eaten much there at all @Ditto, it must be annoying. 

Again: ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Eddy Edson

A pseudo-grain day.

B'fast: Up late after working late; just an extra large soy FW + 30g chia seeds.

Lunch: At a nice new cafe. Chicken salad with quinoa, beans, leaves, avocado, pomegranate dressing. Prett good! Small soy flat white.

Dinner: Not really.

Evening: Large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Grazing: Walnuts, almonds, snowpeas.

Pseudo-grains like quinoa have the same kind of effect on me as real grains, maybe a bit less intense.  These days I don't spike massively but the thing about grains/pseudo-grains is the impact lasts a lot longer than eg carbs from fruit.

I've started wearing a Libre again:







With the Libre, at 7.0 or higher all through the middle of the day & the lingering effects still there into the evening.

I guess that's what grains are for - drawn-out long-lasting glucose/energy. Anyway, I think it's interesting


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> I ate tons


Not from the list you posted, unless you did actually have some of those choccie bars? I don't want to post what I had yesterday now, if you think that was a large amount that you posted! Even though it was my weekly treat day, it had a frighteningly large number of carbohydrates in it and my highest reading was 7.9. How did you get a 9.8 off that food?


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> could I stop at two slices though?


I have to fight it not to all the time. I used to eat loads of bread, thought nothing of eating almost an entire large loaf in a day. ( I wonder how I became diabetic?  )
OK then, yesterday:
B: Two slices of Nimble, with mushroom pate and onion relish; 50g of dry roasted peanuts; a packet of crisps and an apple.
L: I craved a chippy fish, so gave in and had one! 
T: Home made egg and chips, quite a large amount of them and they were lovely. 
I had a black coffee and easily 3 litres of water throughout the day.

Had a bottle of wine last evening, so got a little carried away with the snacks. I had three packets of crisps; a 100g of chilli peanuts; an apple; a peanut butter and sweetener nimble buttie and 4 flavoured ices! All while watching World War Z, which was very silly, but I found it entertaining! 
My highest reading was 7.9, then it dropped quite quickly. 

It seems obvious to me Ditto, that bread does not agree with you at all and you need to find an alternative.


----------



## Ditto

That is one of my most favourite films! I watch it all the time. I like to be apocalypse ready. 

I am allergic to bread, we crave what we are allergic to I think.


----------



## Greymouser

Well, even if there seems to be little interest in this thread now, maybe Kaylz was right...
Yesterday:
B: Two slices of Nimble with mushroom pate and onion relish; 50g of dry roasted peanuts; packet of crisps and an apple.
L: Another apple.
T: Smoked salmon with three scrambled eggs and a large amount of spiced broccoli. 35g of vegan white chocolate. 

One black coffee and 3+ litres of water throughout the day. Three flavoured ices for snacking, to stop hunger.


----------



## Felinia

I'm trying to be really good - not too bad today
B: Poached egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, grilled bacon, 1 slice low carb toast
L: Cheese and smoked salmon salad
D: HM pork burger, squash, cabbage, leek, apple
S: Strawberries, Greek yogurt, 15gm chopped nuts


----------



## Greymouser

@Ditto That is a seriously depressing post.
Don't despair, or wish bad things on your self, life does that for us all too often. My mother had to be careful about bread, cannot remember what the condition is called, but it is a condition. You really have to stop even buying it, if it is affecting you so badly, remove the temptation! If your mother wants it, tell her to sort it herself! 

Good luck tomorrow. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast : yogurt and blueberries
Dinner : 4egg mushroom and cheese omelette (eggs needed using up)
Tea : 2 grilled chicken thighs, a few (maybe 10) french fries a handful of chicken poppers and salad

the only good thing about this cold is I’ve not really wanted food over the last few days and I’ve lost 2lbs already this week! 5 more pounds to go and it’s 4 stone altogether

@Ditto best of luck with your appointments we are in this together let us know how you get on


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> Good morning all. I am going to be very good today after depressing and worrying peoples yesterday. Thank you all for your concern. (((hugs)))
> 
> I'll report back with a glowing low carb menu. I can't eat till after the scan so I had my breakfast at 4am!!! 2 Boiled Eggs with 3 lg Warburtons toasts and a flat white coffee, it was scrummy I must say. That's the last with the bread now. I need to step away from the bread. I only buy it for Mum, she can't do for herself. I think I'll put her on low carb, she's getting too wide anyway, I can hardly move the wheelchair.



Good luck with the scan! 

Wish I had some useful advice for you - I have zero qualifications to give any advice - but what the hell, this is the Internet, so let me try anyway    You're not suffering from lack of willpower, lack of moral fibre, greed, whatever. What you have is a chemical/hormone/something-or-other-physical issue which makes you eat more than you need to.  It's a medical problem and you should be able to get some kind of medical help for it. Is there anything like a bariatrics practice you could get a referral to?

Anyway - hugs!


----------



## Greymouser

@Ditto what about the scan results? I assume you are still alive, unless you are now something out of World War Z? 

B: Two slices of Nimble with Mushroom pate; 50g of dry roasted peanuts; a packet of crisps and an apple. 
L: An apple ; 50g of salted peanuts.
T: Smoked mackerel with Harrisa paste and a large amount of spiced broccoli.

I had the usual black coffee and at least three litres of water. Several flavoured ices for snacks. I think I will maybe have to find an alternative snack soon, what with it being winter almost and they will stop stocking these.


----------



## Wirrallass

Greymouser said:


> Today:
> Breakfast: three slices of Nimble with mushroom pate and onion relish; an apple; 50g of dry roasted nuts and a packet of crisps. ( no, no a different order doesn't make any more interesting.  )
> Lunch: four crackerbreads with peanut butter and sweetener, in place of jam. ( I do miss jam! )
> Tea: A tin of Kippers and a large amount of Broccoli with Branston fruity sauce. I will probably have a little bar of Vegan chocolate too in a minute, perhaps wait until I test my BG.
> 
> No coffee at all today but loads of water and three flavoured ices. Felinia has given me the urge to get some smoked haddock tomorrow as well, ages since I had that.
> 
> Edit: I have just checked my blood reading and it's 5.1! What's that all about then?


Oh so close @Greymaster ~ just a crumb away from the magic number ~ maybe tomorrow?
WL


----------



## Greymouser

wirralass said:


> just a crumb away from the magic number


What is the magic number then? Also why? 
Other than:


----------



## Billy Bob

B 3 egg 2 rasher bacon omelette, mug of tea .
L salad with 3 boiled eggs and a little coronation chicken , from Morrison's salad bar medium costa latte  .
D home made minted lamb burger with celeriac mash runner beans and fine beans , dessert handful of summer berries and a dessert spoonful of double cream, mug of tea


----------



## Ditto

> @Ditto what about the scan results? I assume you are still alive, unless you are now something out of World War Z?


Ha! I have to wait for results, they send them to one's gp and I'll get a letter no doubt. In no rush to find out, no news is good news.


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> they send them to *one's* gp


Did " one " have ones little finger in the air as one typed that?


----------



## Wirrallass

Greymouser said:


> What is the magic number then? Also why?
> Other than:


The magic waking number @Greymouser is a perfect 5.2 more commonly known as a House Special.
WL


----------



## Ditto

Greymouser said:


> Did " one " have ones little finger in the air as one typed that?


One did, like in that telly advert for them posh biccies.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast- yogurt and a cup of tea
Lunch - Bella Italian *Funghi Arrosto and half a piece of bread followed by Bolognese Spirali and 2 diet cokes and a tiny slice of hubby’s pizza
Half a twix
Tea - steak, salad and a few french fries 
2 more cups of tea

I was so impressed with the spiralized courgette and carrot I’ve ordered a spiralizer*


----------



## Billy Bob

Ditto said:


> One did, like in that telly advert for them posh biccies.
> 
> Yesterday was a culinary disaster, I had corned beef stew for tea with french bread and don't even ask what I had for lunch. That hospital canteen has a lot to answer for.


Hospitals never cater for healthy eating just keeping the wheels in motion is all they are interested in


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> Yesterday was a culinary disaster, I had corned beef stew for tea with french bread and don't even ask what I had for lunch. That hospital canteen has a lot to answer for.


You could be forgiven, except for the bread! 
B: Two slices of Nimble with mushroom pate and onion relish; 50g of dry roasted peanuts; bag of crisps and an apple.
L: Another 50g of dry roasted nuts an apple and a another packet of crisps. 
T: A sort of vegetable chilli, sort of, but no meat or meat substitute; 35g of white vegan chocolate. Reading of 7.9, so no more of that! It wasn't even that good. 

Three flavoured ices for snacks; one black coffee and loads of water and some diet Iron Bru.


----------



## Billy Bob

B 3 egg 2 rasher omelette mug of tea
L Morrison's salad bar salad with a little grated cheese , 3 boiled eggs  and a little coronation chicken , 80g of water melon and a cup of latte. all for £3.50 Bargain 
D 2 trout fillets with cauliflower rice and 3 pickled onions . Dessert a few small strawberries with raspberries a little piece of polemo and a dessert spoon of double cream .


----------



## Billy Bob

Not sure if they are good or not but I have a very big jar of them to use up so a few now and then ?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> I always fancy pickled onions but thought they'd spike us?
> 
> I've just asked my friends what 20 grams carbs looks like as that's what's allowed on Atkins Induction and apparently you're supposed to have between 12 and 15 grams veg out of that on Atkins. I was told it's only an ounce?!  Is that right?



One ounce = 28 g


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I always fancy pickled onions but thought they'd spike us?
> 
> I've just asked my friends what 20 grams carbs looks like as that's what's allowed on Atkins Induction and apparently you're supposed to have between 12 and 15 grams veg out of that on Atkins. I was told it's only an ounce?!  Is that right?


I eat pickled onions they don't spike me. They are one of my favourite foods.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Ditto said:


> I always fancy pickled onions but thought they'd spike us?
> 
> I've just asked my friends what 20 grams carbs looks like as that's what's allowed on Atkins Induction and apparently you're supposed to have between 12 and 15 grams veg out of that on Atkins. I was told it's only an ounce?!  Is that right?


I am not familiar with Atkins, but 12-15g of veg (nearer half an ounce than an ounce!) is hardly worth bothering with.  Perhaps it is 12 - 15 g of carbs FROM VEG?  Which for some veg would be quite a lot.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> How many pickles is a portion as I have trouble with portion control


I usually have 4-6 silverskin ones. I usally have with a cheese and beetroot sandwich.


----------



## Billy Bob

Ditto said:


> 4 to 6 sounds like a decent amount. I will give them a whirl.
> 
> Re grams, I just don't get it yet have been trying to do it for years. Never actually have done it as such.  Never stick to it long enough, I think my longest on the regime was a fortnight but I did do very well. I just didn't keep to it. I need to read the book again...
> 
> Do you have to have a photobucket or somesuch to post pictures on here? I wanted to post a pic of seafood sticks. I ate the whole packet as a snack. Not sure that was a good idea. Iffy portion control again.


LOL probably not good but it was fish derived and not chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Billy Bob

B Latte medium
L 2 rashers topped with brie (grilled) with 1 tomato, 1 sausage , mushrooms, 2 fried eggs with finely chopped spring onion.
D diced chicken breast , sliced choritzo . chopped red onion , diced green pepper, chopped mushrooms,all pan fried then added to a tin of chopped tomato's and a packet of powdered Spanish  paella sauce mix , all served with courgetti . 
Enough left for tomorrows dinner   Dessert a few berries and a spoonful of double cream


----------



## Billy Bob

Well Ditto that looked healthier


----------



## Billy Bob

it's never to late there are lots of ways to cook mushrooms just google it


----------



## Billy Bob

I fry mine unless I add them to a complete dish . You can oven bake large mushrooms stuffed with cream cheese just lightly oil the tray first


----------



## Billy Bob

Sunday 
B medium latte 
L lamb kofte with salad and mayo wrap 2 small plums 
D The yesterdays leftover chicken meal with cauliflower rice , dessert a few berries and a spoonful of double cream


----------



## Greymouser

Well, I have not been so good the last few days, but here I am back turning up again like a bad penny... 

B: Two slices of nimble with salmon paste and spices; 50g of dry roasted nuts; a packet of crisps and an apple. two hours late, still only a reading of 5.2, after a very low start of 3.7. 
L: Five oatmeal crackers with mushroom pate and garlic pepper; another apple; little packet of onion rings.
T: Vegetable Madras followed by 35g of vegan chocolate, when I discovered my BG still only at 5.3 two hours later. I am perhaps testing too much, but it hasn't been above 5.3 all day, it is making me nervous...

One black coffee and loads of water and a little diet iron bru. I also snacked on flavoured ice and about 12 small silverskin onions, I love them and they have never spiked me so far. I also love pickled beetroot, which is also OK for me. I also like Sauerkraut, but it is very, very salty. Perhaps I should pickle my own stuff more often, especially that Korean version I have read about.  

@Ditto I agree, frying mushroom is the only way to have them, unless in a curry. I find the spray oil can be useful if you are worried about the calories.


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> I'm not worried about calories or gaining weight.


Lob that oil in the pan then! Fat is not the evil they always claim it to be, unless you drink it by the pint I guess! The crispier the mushroom the better I say! 
Crispy deep fried garlic mushrooms, are the best of all! 

( Now I am dribbling slightly...  )


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning all.
Yesterday 13.11.2019......
B: Coffee 
Brunch: Homemade leek & potato soup num num! Coffee.
Evening meal: Baked salmon steak; 2 slices fresh lemon; roasted bell peppers; green beans; 2 new baby potatoes and a small dollop of parsley sauce. Raspberries, blueberries & cream.
Coffee.

1.5ltrs water throughout the day.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I don't fancy steamed as they go a bit limp, but I steam all other veg. I think I'll carry on frying as my healthy friends always fry, I asked them.


I often have a three egg mushroom omelette and half dozen oven chips & broccoli, It's my fall back if I don't fancy cooking a meal. Spag bol is another fav too ~ just a small portion you understand!!! Neither of those elevate my bgls too much.
WL


----------



## Greymouser

Hello all.  

B: Two slices of Nimble bread with mushroom pate and a boiled egg; a packet of crisps; 50g of dry roasted peanuts and an apple.  
L:  Four crispbreads with peanut butter and sweetener and another apple.
T: Smoked Mackerel with Harrisa paste, with a small baked potato and half a tin of beans. 
35g of Vegan chocolate, when I realised my BG was only 5.3. 

One black coffee; loads of water and a little diet cola. Three flavoured ices as snacks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening folks!
Yesterday Thursday14.11.2019

B : Decaf coffee
Brunch: Homemade Scotch broth soup.
Evening meal: Small portion of cottage pie. Sprouts. 
Small orange.
Coffee.
1.5ltrs water throughout the day & evening.

Bg pre evening meal: 5.8
Bg 2.5hrs post evening meal: A surprising 6.5. Hey ho, that's Diabetes for you!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> WL you eat like a bird! I ate stupidly yesterday, I don't know what I was thinking. Have a good eating day all.


Ditto. We all have days when we don't give a fig my friend but.......don't give up on trying to achieve your goal. You'll get there eventually, I have faith in you that you will succeed ( No pressure!)
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks.
Yesterday Saturday 16.11.2019

B: Porrige oats made with cold milk. Coffee.
L: 2 boiled eggs. 
Evening meal: Homemade chicken hot pot. Small glass of white.
Naughty snack before bed: 2 digestive bikkies & green jasmin tea.
1.75ltrs water throughout the day & evening.
Went to bed on a 6.1. 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Still too ashamed to post a menu but have paid for stupidity with blurred eyes all day.  I am going to be sensible from now on because I feel horrid with one thing and another. I'm a fool to myself.


One thing I admire you for Ditto is your downright honesty
You recognise where you're erring and have tried to make adjustments to your diet. Some days are good (Claps hands) ~ other days suck! You have a tenacious nature hun so pleeeeeze don't give up trying for the sake of your liver if nothing else. Please know you're not alone with you're struggles as we are all routing for you.
Take care.
WL x


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> I might not have four years.


I am afraid that applies to us all, one way or another Ditto. 

The summer of 2017 I had a huge seizure, I felt unwell, sat down and then, woke up several hours later in the hospital feeling really bad! No warning otherwise, just very sudden and no awareness of anything happening, just like a light switch being turned off. It certainly made me consider my mortality a lot, it also made me make some life changes which have stuck. Which of course is a good thing, the blood tests they took, found I was diabetic, so with the help of feeling awful for weeks, I got the diabetes under control. A bit of a system shock though for sure, shows how fragile life really is.

Which brings another couple of sayings to mind, both of which are good imo.

*1) **“Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is a gift, which is why we call it the present.” *
*2) " Live every day as if it is your last, because one day, it will be. "*


----------



## Greymouser

I cannot stop it posting large and bold in that post, so will add here: It is easier to say those than live by them, sometimes... 
Also whilst you do not post your daily menu here, neither will I!


----------



## Felinia

B: Boiled egg, soldiers, Benecol
L: Cottage cheese and prawn salad
D: Poached Salmon, 5 veggies
S: Strawberries and Greek yogurt
E: Aquafit


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> They are good maxims to live by.


Maybe, but looking back at that post I judge: Pompous!   ( sorry. )

B: Two slices of Nimble, with mushroom pate and a little smoked Haddock; 50g of dry roasted peanuts; a packet of crisps and an apple.
L: Five oat crackers with peanut butter and sweetener. ( Have to stop these I think, too many carbs... ) another little apple.
T: Vegetable Madras with Mock Duck in it! 35g of Vegan chocolate.

Loads of water and some diet Iron Bru and one black coffee. Four flavoured ices for snacks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Greymouser said:


> I am afraid that applies to us all, one way or another Ditto.
> 
> The summer of 2017 I had a huge seizure, I felt unwell, sat down and then, woke up several hours later in the hospital feeling really bad! No warning otherwise, just very sudden and no awareness of anything happening, just like a light switch being turned off. It certainly made me consider my mortality a lot, it also made me make some life changes which have stuck. Which of course is a good thing, the blood tests they took, found I was diabetic, so with the help of feeling awful for weeks, I got the diabetes under control. A bit of a system shock though for sure, shows how fragile life really is.
> 
> Which brings another couple of sayings to mind, both of which are good imo.
> 
> *1) **“Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is a gift, which is why we call it the present.” *
> *2) " Live every day as if it is your last, because one day, it will be. "*


Your No 2 is my signature!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Tuesday 19.11.2019.
B: Warm water with two slices fresh lemon
L: Zilch to eat ~ skinny lattè
Evening meal:
Shepherds pie carrots and green beans followed by a ramekin of tiramisu! Num num!
Bg 2.5 hrs post meal: 7.1

Water throughout the day & evening.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wednesday 20.11.2019
B: Warm water with two slices fresh lemon
L: Decaf coffee
Evening meal:
Lamb shank; 2 baby new potatoes ; carrots; cauliflower + 1 yorkie pud; followed by tiramisu, raspberries & double cream!! Ho hum!
1.5ltrs water throughout the day & evening.
Bg 2.5hrs post evening meal: an amazing 6.4.
WL


----------



## Edgar

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike


 me too!


----------



## Edgar

Home made veg smoothie with tomato, lemon and spinach followed by a two egg omelette on a slice of home made granary toast.


----------



## Billy Bob

Haven't posted up on this for a few days but it is mostly the same every day apart from dinner.
B 3 egg 2 rasher bacon omelette  mug of tea
L skipped it 
D Oven baked  chicken breast fillet stuffed with tarragon , garlic granules,salt , pepper and spring onion wrapped with 2 rashers of back bacon, 1/2 a sweet pointed red pepper roasted , a handful of sweet potato oven fries and some fine cut string beans . Dessert a few strawberries with a dessert spoonful of extra thick double cream . Mug of tea 
My biggest failing is not drinking hardly any water


----------



## Greymouser

I will put today's menu in, just because it is almost at the end of the day and because it is my treat day, so why not?  

B: Two slices of Nimble with mushroom pate and Branston pickle; 50g of dry roasted peanuts; 50g of veg crisps and an apple.
L: Smoked Mackerel with Harrisa paste.
T: Home made egg and chips, rather too many chips, what will my reading be in a minute after I take my two hour reading?

Loads of water; one black coffee and some diet Iron Bru, to drink, along with several flavoured ices. 

Edit: 6.4 after 2 hrs. will check again later, but I really cannot complain about that! Time for a glass of wine now... 
Edit 2: 6.8 after three hours, not much of an increase, but still time for one considering past experience. I can only assume the oil/fat has slowed things right down...
Edit3: 7.8 after four hours. OK, so it still goes up, I will post again tomorrow, perhaps.


----------



## Greymouser

Yes I have noticed that in the past, but forgot to check again afterwards, but I suspect it may have gone a little higher before dropping down again. I can only assume it is because I had a load of oil/fat in the meal too...
Of course the wine will have had nothing to do with me forgetting, or the BG being slow in rising. 
I feel lucky that I can have such a carb laden meal now, even if only once a week, all things considered, but still do wonder if I am being a bit stupid in doing so. I will see when I get my next blood test and eye appointment next month.


----------



## Wirrallass

Greymouser said:


> I am afraid that applies to us all, one way or another Ditto.
> 
> The summer of 2017 I had a huge seizure, I felt unwell, sat down and then, woke up several hours later in the hospital feeling really bad! No warning otherwise, just very sudden and no awareness of anything happening, just like a light switch being turned off. It certainly made me consider my mortality a lot, it also made me make some life changes which have stuck. Which of course is a good thing, the blood tests they took, found I was diabetic, so with the help of feeling awful for weeks, I got the diabetes under control. A bit of a system shock though for sure, shows how fragile life really is.
> 
> Which brings another couple of sayings to mind, both of which are good imo.
> 
> *1) **“Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is a gift, which is why we call it the present.” *
> *2) " Live every day as if it is your last, because one day, it will be. "*


@Greymouser. Unless I've misunderstood you ~ Press Ctrl & b at the same time before you start typing in *bold. To undo bold *press Ctrl & b at the same time.
The same applies to italics press Ctrl & i _for example. To undo italics press Ctrl & i _and it will revert to normal font.
Hope this is helpful.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Saturday 23.11.2019

B: Warm water with two slices fresh lemon,  I know breakfast is the most important meal of the day but I can't face eating first thing in the morning.

L: One slice wholemeal toasted. Skinny Lattè

Evening meal: Dined out at Portafinos!!! I went all out on my choices, ho hum!!
Starter: Mushrooms swimming in garlic sauce
Main: Belly pork served on steamed cabbage & mashed potatoes + 2 blobs of cranbery sauce ~ absolutely deeeelucious! Nabbed some of my daughters veggies! The belly pork chunks were served on top of the mash & cabbage on a skewer. Blush wine.
Dessert: Sticky chocolate pudding & icecream to die for!
You won't believe this but I tested an 8.3 two & half hrs post meal. I honestly thought my bg would have been way up in the double figures after eating that lot ~ so I was well pleased.

Water throughout the day and evening.
WL


----------



## Billy Bob

Way to go Ditto you done good


----------



## Billy Bob

B 3 egg 2 rasher bacon omelette , mug of tea 
L 225g packet of Swedish meatballs 14g of carbs and a medium costa latte 
D Starters gala melon wrapped with Parma ham. Main Nut roast , homemade  baked chicken breast stuffed with shallots and chorizzo and 1/2 a roasted yellow bell pepper . dessert a hand full of berries with double cream and a mug of tea


----------



## Wirrallass

B: Warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon
L: Decaff coffee
Evening meal: Not much of an appetite so had a small portion of belly pork; steamed cabbage carrots & broccoli; apple sauce made with ones own fair hands! 
Water throughout the day & evening. 
I wasn't feeling up to scratch yesterday, had a temperature.
WL


----------



## Sally W

Ditto said:


> WL I thought you did another post? Or was that just on my mobile? I fail at techy stuff.
> 
> My menu for yesterday...dire!
> B: SlimFast
> L: SlimFast
> D: Scotch Pie Boiled Potatoes, Roast Veggies, Cauli then polished off most of Mum's which led me to carry on eating...jam crackers. What is wrong with me?  I am determined to be 'good' today.


2 meals of slim fast - I’d say very restrained....you can’t be as bad as me


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> WL I thought you did another post? Or was that just on my mobile? I fail at techy stuff.
> 
> My menu for yesterday...dire!
> B: SlimFast
> L: SlimFast
> D: Scotch Pie Boiled Potatoes, Roast Veggies, Cauli then polished off most of Mum's which led me to carry on eating...jam crackers. What is wrong with me?  I am determined to be 'good' today.


Not sure Ditto I'll take a looksie.
WL


----------



## Sally W

Ditto said:


> Ha! I'm a joke. Who else gets told they're on their way out basically and _still_ pigs out constantly!?
> 
> Upshot of docs appt last night I have to get the weight off, no other advice forthcoming. What can they do really? I had one last pig out, because I'm a fool. This mornings' breakfast consisted of 1 Hovis crust with butter and grated cheese on eaten standing up while waiting for other stuff to cook. I know! Then I had 3 rounds Hovis toasted with grated cheese on and 2 fried eggs on top of that. That's it finished now, I should have SlimFast for tea and start the regime. Two weeks of nothing but SlimFast. 'They' advise two weeks only.
> 
> I was also up in the middle of the night eating cheese and onion butties. You wonder where I put it?  Naturally enough there's no chance of me measuring bg whilst I'm pigging. Too scared to know. I can feel my liver quailing but it doesn't stop me. Last night's tea with Mum consisted of lasagne and chippy chips with mushy peas and numerous slices Hovis and butter with a can of Shandy. I never drink pop so why am I having the Shandy? Goodness knows. I have started a thread on the weight loss page. It's now or never. Probably never.


@Ditto You’re not alone & I struggle with this too. I eat when feeling low & as with you know it’s not good but still do it, sending you PM


----------



## Billy Bob

Ditto we all struggle at times we are not robots as much as we like to think positively and logically we are not programmed to as we have emotions .
So try not to beat yourself up as tomorrow is another day . I wish I was as impulsive as you sometimes .


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Nobody posting? Have I put everybody off?  Wonder how many carbs this lot is? I can't count and I'm not even gonna attempt to do it. I shall just hope for the best. It's lower carb than what I was having anyways.
> 
> Daily weight on digital scales: 14stones 12pounds Tum 50 1/2
> B: 8.2 @ 8.34am / Pt Water with Normacol / 2 Eggs scrambled with knob butter, 1 small yellow Onion / Pt Water with meds
> L: Pt Water / Diet Pepsi (can) / 2 Fried Eggs, 2 or 3 rashers Bacon, 2 Tomatoes
> D: Pt Water / 3 Beef Burgers steamed (you should see all the thick fat that comes off and solidifies!)  , pile Cauli mashed with bit butter, pile Sprouts / water throughout the night.
> 
> Felt very saintly. This is my idea of being healthy ha! I've been trying to cut out fat due to liver problems but I'm thinking to get those poor foie gras gooses up to snuff they don't feed them fat, they feed them grains!


I read but don't post on this thread.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Wonder how many carbs this lot is?


couldn't tell, to get the carbs I'd need to know the weight of your portions of each


Ditto said:


> Nobody posting?


there isn't any point, my menu is the same as the previous week on the same days
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I'm gonna have to start weighing stuff aren't I?


well it is the only way to accurately count the carbs you are consuming xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I'm gonna make an effort! I shall get out Mum's old scales oh no I won't, they're at my flat for baking cakes! I shall buy a tiddy pair just for measuring my food. It's all grams now though, very confusing. Why couldn't we stick with pounds and ounces.


I've only ever known grams and it  isn't that bad anyway, I need a new set of scales too as the feet have come off mine but that was due to someone else so I don't see why I should pay for a new set xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Can't you just take all the feet off so it's flat and doesn't wobble? That happened to my suite, only half the feets on when it got to my flat, now it wobbles all over the place. I'm going round asking people for spare feet and persuading my son to get a new sofa so I can have his feet.
> 
> I've got a little scale that weighs in grams, I shall start using it.


they were non slip feet, now it just slides across the worktop which is made even worse when my mum decides to put the washing machine on when I'm trying to weight my breakfast for the next day 
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> It always sounds so exciting at your house.


exciting is not a word I'd use, stressful, infuriating, exhausting are just a small selection xx


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> they were non slip feet, now it just slides across the worktop which is made even worse when my mum decides to put the washing machine on when I'm trying to weight my breakfast for the next day
> xx



that sounds fun Kaylz 


Well I was very naughty yesterday had much too much chocolate but had a lovely dinner which I cooked from scratch

Using my Remoska (see Lakeland)  I put chicken breast, leaks potato, juice of one lemon, some water, herbs, some home grown fresh chilli, root ginger and black pepper, Broccoli on the side.  Scrummy yum yum having again tonight.

You guessed it I have upped the carbs since by BG seems to be in the lower range although still on the 1 x 500mg Metformin, I am contemplating stopping it, but will just keep an eye on things.

Lunch yesterday was just cheese and biscuits and an apple.

Breakfast was low carb portion of harvest flakes, yoghurt and a small amount of banana


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> that sounds fun Kaylz


its not for me trust me, really winds me up as its always me that has to fit in to other folks schedules even though I've had exactly the same routine for years xx


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> its not for me trust me, really winds me up as its always me that has to fit in to other folks schedules even though I've had exactly the same routine for years xx


I guess you could get them all inhebriated over Christmas and do it all your way


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> I guess you could get them all inhebriated over Christmas and do it all your way


my grandad doesn't drink as it affects his pancreatitis, my mum doesn't drink much and only has a glass of advocaat and lemonade on occasions as alcohol reacts with one of her medications and gives her heart palpitations and Bruce just becomes damn right rude when he's had too much so  unfortunately that is not an option  I'd lace their dinner with sleeping pills or something but of course I don't know if that would react with any of the meds any of them are on so I'll have to give that a miss too lol xx


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> my grandad doesn't drink as it affects his pancreatitis, my mum doesn't drink much and only has a glass of advocaat and lemonade on occasions as alcohol reacts with one of her medications and gives her heart palpitations and Bruce just becomes damn right rude when he's had too much so  unfortunately that is not an option  I'd lace their dinner with sleeping pills or something but of course I don't know if that would react with any of the meds any of them are on so I'll have to give that a miss too lol xx


there's nothing for it then Kaylz,  something else or 3 springs to mind


----------



## Edgar

I went out for a curry with friends last night and thought it's nearly Christmas, so what the hell. I threw caution to the wind and shared an onion bhaji with my wife, then had the most delicious beef dish with special fried rice, and shared a gorgeous spinach and garlic naan bread. But I couldn't finish either, so it's my lunch today too. And my weight didn't change this morning. Happy Days!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> 2 Poached Eggs scrambled with butter


Ditto I don't mind to sound cheeky or anything but its intriguing me, did you have poached eggs or scrambled eggs?
xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Ditto 
I just want to wish you well and say you are doing great so far. Yes you have still had the odd slip but mostly you are doing well with the low carb regime. I rarely weigh anything because I just avoid foods that I would need to weigh.... basically foods which are high carb.... and eat as much as I like of low carb foods.
I could so relate to one of your posts where you talked about eating anything.... even leftover pie crusts with curry sauce for breakfast. I was just like that. If it was sat there, no matter how unappetising it might appear, I would eat it. I look back on the amount of carbs I used to eat, both starchy ones and sugars and wonder how I wasn't 20stone. It actually horrifies me to think about how much food I was putting away. Since cutting the carbs out and eating more fat, I rarely feel hungry and I eat a lot less and I love the fact that I am not constantly thinking about what I am going to eat next. I do still get wobble days occasionally (I had one yesterday) but I keep low carb treats in the house that I can binge on to try to limit the damage. If I end up eating a whole block of cheese or a bag of nuts or a jar of olives or a bar of 80% chocolate or a couple of bags of pork scratchings, that is going to do me less damage than my pre-diagnosis alternatives would have...ie. sweets, bread crisps, pies etc so plan for your weak moments and keep low carb treats available. Once you get past a certain point, your body will stop craving the carbs and I know it is really hard to be strict up until that point but the feeling of being in control of it once you get past it, is awesome. I was a chocoholic and now people can pass a tin of Cadbury's Roses around and offer me some and I am not even tempted which is amazing because I would have happily eaten the whole tin in one go before this.

I hope this information helps a little with your motivation to keep at it, in that there is a watershed point at which it starts becoming easier but it is hard work to get there. I hope knowing that there is a turning point and you won't always be craving is some comfort and helps you keep at it. Good luck!


----------



## rebrascora

Personally I would stick with the fried eggs as the extra fat is more satisfying and likely to make you less hungry. It might be a good idea to boil up a dozen eggs and have those on hand to munch on too, maybe with some salad and coleslaw.


----------



## Kaylz

Tuesday
B - 45g jumbo oats, 60g raspberries with almond milk and butter and a coffee
Coffee
D - ham sandwich and salted caramel nature valley protein bar
2 cups coffee
T - 2 egg corned beef and mushroom omelette, new potatoes, steamed green beans and bar Moser Roth 85%
coffee
Glucose chew
coffee 
Digestive biscuit
Also had at least 6 pints water throughout the day

Yesterday
B - same as previous day
coffee
D - silverside, new potatoes, roasted sprouts, gravy and yule log
coffee
T - corned beef sandwich
2 coffee's
Again at least 6 pints water throughout the day
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, yesterday I indulged .....with a little restraint....

B. 45g "Eat Natural" low sugar granola (only 34g/100g carbs) half a kiwi fruit (5g carbs) and a good dollop of Lidl Creamy Natural Greek Yoghurt (3.6g/100g carbs) with a few mixed seeds.

A couple of Pigs in blankets

D. Home made tomato and basil soup with half a slice of Lidl low GI granary bread (which is delicious) and butter
     Roast fillet of beef with 1 Yorkshire pud, 1 roastie, 3 small roast parsnips, Brussel sprouts, mushy peas, ratatouille (an odd combination
     I know!)    
     Tiny sliver of chocolate cheesecake with cream followed by a selection of lovely cheeses with a strawberry and half a small apple (no 
     biscuits) 

No choccies or alcohol though.


----------



## Greymouser

Well, I have been a little naughty over the festive period and put a little weight on, buy I will sort that out. My HbA1c was well under control though at the last test a couple of weeks ago at 37, so I must have been OK overall I guess. Anyway...

I had a bottle and a half of wine New years eve, along with loads of carby snacks, which was very bad, but never mind. 

Yesterday:
B: Two slices of Nimble bread with Mushroom pate and home made pickled onions; ( yum, yum, ) packet of crisps; 50g of dry roasted peanuts and an apple.
L: Nothing.
Main meal about 3.30 pm: Loads of veg; ( Broccoli, carrot and swede and mushy peas, )  roast potatoes; loads of gravy and veggie sausages. I dread to think of the carbs in this, but soon time to start my diet again, so had a blow out! Followed by 35 of Vegan white chocolate.
No alcohol yesterday, as I intend cutting that back too,  about three litres of water through the day and one black coffee. ( A few little snacks here and there too, but we will not mention those... )


----------



## Eddy Edson

B'fast: Big bowl of melon & fruit; extra large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Lunch: Bowl with one avocado, walnuts, rapberries, mixed lettuce, juice of 1 lemon.

Afternoon: Large flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Dinner: Chicken pho, egg noodles (daring my pancreas to deal with grains).

Late snack:  Bowl with lettuce+snowpeas+peanuts+lemon juice.

Grazing: A few almonds.

I've found this tool https://cronometer.com/ to keep track of micronutrients - vitamins, minerals, individual amino acids, omega-3, omega-6 etc etc. There's a couple of things it's been useful for: identifying fairly big gaps in Vit-A and vit-E hence my NY resolution to eat more lettuce; also zinc; no surprise that it shows me needing more vit-B12 and calcium.


----------



## Lucylemonpip

I had the following:

Breakfast - Porridge with half a sliced banana, made with skimmed milk.

Lunch - Ryvita whole grain crisp bread x 5 with thinly spread butter and Marmite. Carrot sticks.

Evening Meal - 2 salmon fillets, with reduced sugar Red Dragon chilli sauce, green salad with tomatoes and balsamic low cal dressing, plus “Strong Root” vegetables of parsnip, carrot and beetroot, and a couple of small new potatoes. 

Pudding - Fresh fruit salad of Greek fat free yoghurt, half banana, half an apple, some fresh pineapple and some red grapes.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucylemonpip said:


> I had the following:
> 
> Breakfast - Porridge with half a sliced banana, made with skimmed milk.
> 
> Lunch - Ryvita whole grain crisp bread x 5 with thinly spread butter and Marmite. Carrot sticks.
> 
> Evening Meal - 2 salmon fillets, with reduced sugar Red Dragon chilli sauce, green salad with tomatoes and balsamic low cal dressing, plus “Strong Root” vegetables of parsnip, carrot and beetroot, and a couple of small new potatoes.
> 
> Pudding - Fresh fruit salad of Greek fat free yoghurt, half banana, half an apple, some fresh pineapple and some red grapes.


Wow seems you can handle quite a few carbs with that menu xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Wow seems you can handle quite a few carbs with that menu xx



That was my thought too.

I hope @Lucylemonpip is testing after eating those exotic high carb fruits. Porridge can take longer than 2 hours to spike and can cause BG to be high for many hours, so it might be worth testing after 2, 3 and 4 hours to see the full effect. A rise of more than 3 would tell you that you probably need to cut back on the amount of porridge or the banana or try a different breakfast option.
If you can get away with that menu without excessive BG spikes then consider yourself lucky and enjoy!


----------



## Billy Bob

With what Lucylemonpip has eaten that would spike me for days


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: Extra large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

L: Bowl with one avocao, raspberries, blackberries, mixed leaves, walnuts, juice of one lemon.

A: Large flat white + 30g chia seeds. Mixed leaves+snowpeas+peanuts+lemon juice.

D: Salmon & tuna sashimi, seaweed, wasabi.  Large flat white + 30g chia seeds.

Grazing: Almonds, snow peas.

Supplement: vit-B12.

Cals in 2,200, cals out 2,450 hopefully.  Walked 10km+, keeping avg so far at 10km+ for 2020. Only 362 days to go! 

BG: 4.7 waking, 5.3 bed.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> I wish we could do pix, I'd like to see actual meals, seeing would make it more real. I can't picture most people's meals really.  All your stuff Eddy, is so exotic!



Sashimi - mmmm! I like raw 








The green stuff is wasabi - horseradish, kind of.


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> Day 3 of rest of life...weight 14stones 11.6pounds, tum <50


That is the right direction Ditto, well done, keep it up! 
Two pounds in what, 24 hrs?


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Greek yoghurt and last of the summer blackberries from my freezer
Lunch: Kipper and salad
Snack: Handful of macadamia nuts
Supper: Chinese duck with thin pancakes and Hosin sauce and spring onions (Thus breaking many of my rules about packaged meals/carbs - but it was delicious!)


----------



## rebrascora

B. A boiled egg and some cheese whilst waiting for bolus insulin to kick in plus a cup of coffee with cream.
     Eat Natural Low Sugar Granola with a few rasps, strawbs and bluebs, creamy natural yoghurt and seeds.

L. Just a snack really...A naughty packet of pork scratchings and some nuts.

D. Egg and edamame bean salad with cheese coleslaw.


----------



## Felinia

B: Poached egg on low carb toast
L: Prawn salad
D: HM Pork and apple burger, carrots, swede, cauliflower, cabbage
S: 80gm frozen peach and pineapple


----------



## rebrascora

B. Some veggie crudités and Xmas dips. Coffee with cream.
     Eat Natural Low Sugar granola with berries, seeds and creamy natural Greek yoghurt 
     4 rashers of streaky bacon with cabbage...... bet there aren't many people who start the day with a 3 course breakfast!

L. Just a few nuts throughout the afternoon and a square of dark chocolate to bring my BG just above 5 to drive early evening.

D. A few more veggie crudités and dips
    Home made moussaka with cauli and potato mash, swede and brussel sprouts.
    A Lidl Raspberry trifle (just 22g carbs if I remember rightly)

@Ditto 
Hope you gave the rest of that cake away so you can't be tempted again. You have made a good start to the year, even with that slip, so don't let it derail your efforts. Keep at it, you are doing well.


----------



## Felinia

B: Boiled egg with low carb soldiers
L: Squash, red pepper and sweet potato curried soup
D:Lamb shank, carrots, swede, cauliflower, cabbage
S: 80gm frozen peach and pineapple


----------



## Billy Bob

B 4 egg and streaky bacon omelette 
L small packet of cheese cracker crisps 
D mixed shish lamb and chicken kebab with mayo and salad no bread , dessert a few blue berry's 3 strawberry's and 1/2 a conference pear with some double cream


----------



## Greymouser

rebrascora said:


> bet there aren't many people who start the day with a 3 course breakfast!


Dunno if this counts, but my usual is four courses! 

B: Three slices of Nimble with Hummus and garlic an herbs and pepper; packet of crisps; 50g of dry roasted peanuts and an apple. Not as posh as some peoples, but I likes it. ( Obviously because it varies little day to day. )
L: A few Wasabi coated peanuts and some blueberries.
D: A large salad made with little Gem lettuce; grated carrot; radishes; a small beetroot; spring onions; sweet pepper; two tins of spicy tomato Mackerel, from Lidl; a little Balsamic dressing, with garlic herbs and pepper and a little lemon. Surprised myself with this, expected it to be hard work, but I loved it! 

One black coffee; two glasses of Iron Bru and several litres of water.


----------



## rebrascora

@Greymouser 
Interesting that you had most of your carbs for breakfast. How does your body cope with that? Do you test?


----------



## Toucan

Woke up feeling very hungry so bigger than usual breakfast: Turkey rashers, mushrooms, tomato.
Lunch: large bowl of home made veggie soup
Energetic ping-pong session so came home starving  so 2 oatcakes with peanut butter
Supper: Turkey slices with a salad of celery/onions/tomato/lettuce/herbs and a blob of mayo.
Managed to resist late evening snack which has been my downfall of late, just had a hot drink instead and tried to get absorbed in TV prog, but too tired so just fell asleep, which was a useful alternative to the snacking.


----------



## Felinia

Toucan said:


> Woke up feeling very hungry so bigger than usual breakfast: Turkey rashers, mushrooms, tomato.
> Lunch: large bowl of home made veggie soup
> Energetic ping-pong session so came home starving  so 2 oatcakes with peanut butter
> Supper: Turkey slices with a salad of celery/onions/tomato/lettuce/herbs and a blob of mayo.
> Managed to resist late evening snack which has been my downfall of late, just had a hot drink instead and tried to get absorbed in TV prog, but too tired so just fell asleep, which was a useful alternative to the snacking.


Just curious, because I played table tennis for Surrey Veterans for 10 years until I moved to Devon, and played league table tennis for over 40 years in various leagues and clubs!  Small world.


----------



## Felinia

B: Boiled egg and soldiers, Benecol
L: Squash, red pepper and sweet potato soup. 
D: Chicken soup
S: Berries and yogurt
I didn't feel like a meal last night, but all that fluid meant I was up and down all night in the loo!!!


----------



## Toucan

Felinia said:


> ust curious, because I played table tennis for Surrey Veterans for 10 years until I moved to Devon, and played league table tennis for over 40 years in various leagues and clubs! Small world.


Hi Felina
Good to talk to a fellow ping-ponger. I used to play a lot in my younger years (when I lived in Devon) and have picked the hobby up again in retirement, with a Surrey group for those in their 'golden years'. So some synergy and swaps in there somewhere.


----------



## Felinia

Toucan said:


> Hi Felina
> Good to talk to a fellow ping-ponger. I used to play a lot in my younger years (when I lived in Devon) and have picked the hobby up again in retirement, with a Surrey group for those in their 'golden years'. So some synergy and swaps in there somewhere.


So we've literally swapped counties.  I played for Okehampton Table Tennis Club in Devon until my hip gave out, and various clubs that played in the Wandsworth, Central, Thames Valley and Dulwich leagues.  Okehampton has 2 sessions for the golden oldies, as well as teams in various leagues.  My friend in London still plays golden oldies at 85!  I got as high as Division 2 of 5 in Dulwich, and 4 of 12 in Wandsworth, playing 3 times a week, 35 years ago!  My highest ranking as a VETT was 3 in Surrey, and 42 in England.  I just loved playing and beating young lads, who could never understand how they could lose to a fat old lady!!  (Push them out of position, then clobber the ball!).  Nowadays, my exercise comes from Aquafit, as I just don't have the mobility any more.  But it has done wonders for my diabetes and really helped my hip.


----------



## Greymouser

rebrascora said:


> Interesting that you had most of your carbs for breakfast. How does your body cope with that? Do you test?


Mostly yes, I suppose I do, but have never really thought about it, certainly that is so most of the week, but not on a usual Friday, when my tea/evening meal far surpasses any breakfast carb count! Yes I do check and it has never spiked me ( quickly touches wood and other lucky charms!  ) I think on the whole I am very lucky in how my body is coping with the carbs, my last HbA1c was 37, which is where it has hovered for just over two years, so I cannot be doing things that badly. I intend to lose a bit more weight, which should improve things more yet, I am motivated by the upcoming laser eye surgery on my other eye, bad that I have had to have it, but I do not want to have it repeated! Risk to eyesight is the *best *possible motivation for me! 

One thing I have noticed is that I sometimes have very low blood sugar count first thing in the morning, like below 4, but have stopped testing first thing for now, but cannot help wondering if when I wake in the night, it is my low Blood sugar, rather than the pain from my frozen shoulder...


----------



## Felinia

B: Oatibix, Alpro unsweetened coconut drink, Benecol
L: Chicken and veggie broth
D: Turkey steak, carrots, swede, cauliflower, cabbage
S: 80 gm frozen fruit, Greek natural yogurt
It's really hard to get in the 30gm day fibre without having too many carbs.


----------



## Billy Bob

Monday 
Brunch 3 egg 2rasher bacon omelette mug of tea 
afternoon medium costa latte 
dinner roast celeric chunks , steamed sprouts , cabbage , thin beans, 2 butchers pork chops with crispy crackling and  gravy. dessert Williams pear .
Then I cheated 1/2 a medium bag of crispy coated peanuts 
Brunch 3 egg 2 rasher bacon omelette mug of tea 
Dinner mixed shish kebab lamb and chicken with mayo and salad dessert 3 strawberry's few blue berry's half a conference pear with some double cream.


----------



## Felinia

B: Poached egg, 2 bacon medallions, mushrooms, low carb toast, Benecol
L: Prawn salad
D: 3 game roast, cabbage, cauliflower, swede, carrots
S: Strawberries, Greek yogurt
E: Aquamove


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: My 'breakfast mess' (Beaten egg, ground almonds, walnut oil, cinnamon, seeds and handful of frozen blueberries - microwaved for a bit less than 2 mins). Doesn't look so good but tastes Ok and is quite filling and quick to make.
Lunch: left over fish pie.
Evening: At my daughter's house, grandchildren minding - this is carb city, so always a challenge. Cooked pasta bake for them, and had oatcakes with cheese myself. Really pleased at surviving the rest of the evening without succumbing to the many other carbs that are around. Don't have my tester with me though so can't tell what this mornings BS level is.


----------



## Billy Bob

Ditto said:


> This was a very good day for me. Ate tons, but what I thought was healthy food. I'm amazed at the variety of food you all eat.
> 
> Day 8 of rest of life...weight 14stones 11.6pounds, tum 50
> BG 7.5 @ 8.59am
> Breakfast: Pint of water with Normacol (fibre for Diverticulitis) Bacon and Fried Eggs / Pint of water with Meds
> Lunch: Pint of water / Large Cottage Cheese, Bowl of Salad - Celery sticks all afternoon to stave off cravings.
> Dinner: Packet Roast Beef, Cauli, Broccoli / Pint of water / 2 slices of Ham with mustard.



That looked like a really good day Ditto see you can do it


----------



## Neens

Northerner said:


> We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


And I'm sitting here going 'Burgen'?!  I knew it was a bread brand & possibly a new sponsorship deal for some of you!  Googled. All good.


----------



## Neens

Breakfast Porridge oats with walnuts
Lunch Salmon and salad
Dinner Chicken, green beans, broccoli and vegan spaghetti.

Snack - Natural Greek Yoghurt
Banana (now a weekly/bi-weekly treat)


----------



## Toucan

Felinia said:


> So we've literally swapped counties. I played for Okehampton Table Tennis Club in Devon until my hip gave out, and various clubs that played in the Wandsworth, Central, Thames Valley and Dulwich leagues. Okehampton has 2 sessions for the golden oldies, as well as teams in various leagues. My friend in London still plays golden oldies at 85! I got as high as Division 2 of 5 in Dulwich, and 4 of 12 in Wandsworth, playing 3 times a week, 35 years ago! My highest ranking as a VETT was 3 in Surrey, and 42 in England. I just loved playing and beating young lads, who could never understand how they could lose to a fat old lady!! (Push them out of position, then clobber the ball!). Nowadays, my exercise comes from Aquafit, as I just don't have the mobility any more. But it has done wonders for my diabetes and really helped my hip.


----------



## Toucan

Wow Felina, you certainly did well! That's real achievements.
My ping pong  is a very long way from being at that level. I think it is good for all ages and abilities though. The eldest in our group is 90, and still often beats us younger (relatively speaking!) ones by sheer cunning, using much the same technique that you describe.


----------



## Billy Bob

Brunch 3 egg 2 rasher bacon omelette with herb mix and a mug of tea 
afternoon medium costa latte and 2 pieces of roast chicken thigh 
dinner starter 3 slices of galia melon wrapped with parma ham , main cream celeriac mash ( way to much mash ) 2 caramelised red onion butchers sausages, steamed carrot ,white cabbage and runner beans with gravy . No dessert as the starter more than made up for it


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast.Boiled egg with asparagus tip 'soldiers'
Lunch.Turkey rashers tomatoes and mushrooms. Bowl of fruit skyre.
Dinner Beef and vegetable stew
All good so far - then when looking in the cupboard for the teabags, came across a packet of shortbread biscuits and thought 'wouldn't hurt to have just one dunked in my cup of tea'.  Hmmm unfortunately the pack is empty now! and blood sugars back up to 7 this morning.

Ah well 'pick yourself up,shake yourself off, and start all over again'


----------



## Felinia

B:  Overnight oats made up with unsweetened coconut drink and berries
L:  Ham and egg salad
D:  3 game roast, carrots, swede, cabbage, cauliflower
S:  Packet crisps - naughty!
E:  1 hour Aquafit (I'm kidding myself I earned the crisps!)


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: Extra-big soy flat white with 30g chia seeds.  The porridge you have when you're having coffee+chia seeds!

L: Bowl with one avocado+fresh raspberries+fresh blackberries+walnuts+mixed leaves+juice of one lemon.

D: With firends. Vodka+wine+herbal substances+freshly baked crisp Turkish bread+Persian feta+ham+chicken+more raspberries.

Grazing: Almonds, snow peas.

11.5km walking+dancing.

Calories out: 2,600 ish, hopefully. Calories in: Who knows?

Waking BG 4.8; bed BG 5.2.


----------



## Chris1980

breakfast- poached egg, avocado and almond nuts.
lunch- seed bread with cheese and salmon
dinner- stir fry with chicken


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: Extra large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.
L: Bowl with one avocado + seeds from one pomegranate (50g of carb-yum!) + walnuts + snowpeas + mixed leaves + juice of one lemon
A: Large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds
D: Peanuts + snowpeas + mixed leaves + lemon juice

Grazing: Almonds, snowpeas

Total carbs ~175g, fibre ~75g, protein ~75g, fat ~125g. Calories in ~2,000, out ~2,450.

BG trace for the day (Libre probably reading a bit low when BG is low, but what the hell; a pomegranate-bump at lunch, but avg BG 4.9 if you believe the Libre):


----------



## Wirrallass

Warm boiled water with fresh lemon juice.
B: Decaf coffee with double cream.
L: Zilch
Bg before meal: 6.2
Evening meal: Beef casserole in ale gravy; one new potatoe; broccoli; sprouts; few chunky slices of carrots; green beans. Served on a side plate. See next post.
Decaff coffee with double cream.
Bg 2hrs post meal: 9.0
Bg 3hrs post meal: 7.7

1ltr water throughout the day.
1 cup of Camomile tea + 1 digestive bikky before bed.
WL
Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass

Forgot to attach this before. *My evening meal served on a side plate.
WL

Edited*


----------



## Toucan

Sunday Breakfast: Turkey rashers, egg, mushrooms.
Lunch: Vegetable Soup
Snack: Nuts and olives
Dinner: Lamb hotpot with celeriac topping - very tasty, will put recipe on a separate thread
Glass of red wine


----------



## DebbieC

Monday: Greek yoghurt strawberries and almonds
Lunch: homemade scotch egg (heck sausage almond flour and flaxseed) salad and coleslaw,low carb cereal bar
Dinner: roast chicken, sprouts, carrots, broccoli, small scoop mashed potato with butter, tiny piece roast parsnip, sugar free jelly with blob double cream
coffee and a home made brownie (BS diet recipe)
Sugar free squash to slurp during day


----------



## DebbieC

Tuesday:
Breakfast: boiled egg, one slice low carb toast with peanut butter
Lunch: homemade butternut squash and red pepper soup, chicken drumstick, jelly, serious pig cheese crispies (carb free crisps!)
Chicken with mushroom and courgetti
Brownie warm with blob extra thick cream
Coffee


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> When you say nuts and olive Toucan, how many is a snack?


Hello Ditto - sorry, only just found your question.
Nuts= 3 Brazils, very little carbs, but bit high on calories so not too many. Olives - almost nil carbs so don't really count just nibble a few, - probably a small handful.


----------



## Jodee

gonna make you all jealous and you'll probably boot me off the forum........  after my hike in glucose levels from taking the prednisolone for chest infection recently, today I had...........
...............................................................  Senior Citizens fish n chips portion   

I was down to 4.8mmol before eating and 7.8 mmol 2hours 15 mins after eating, I thought pretty good 

I had to do it as I had just come from the garage and my bill would be £400+ when I collect car on Monday.  So  the fish n chips was my comfort meal he he 

I did save some of the chips for a chip butty later


----------



## Chief LightoFeet

DebbieC said:


> homemade scotch egg (heck sausage almond flour and flaxseed)


Liking the sound of this!


----------



## Chief LightoFeet

DebbieC said:


> homemade butternut squash and red pepper soup,


Care to share the recipe? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Jodee

I thought butternut squash was very high in carbs, (probably not as bad as small portion of fish n chips though  )

https://www.eatthismuch.com/food/nutrition/butternut-squash-soup,165335/


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> I thought butternut squash was very high in carbs


I believe fresh butternut squash has around 8g carbs per 100g which isn't that high at all really so a lower carb soup than what you've linked to would be quite achievable xx


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> I believe fresh butternut squash has around 8g carbs per 100g which isn't that high at all really so a lower carb soup than what you've linked to would be quite achievable xx


100g serving size is quite small Kaylz.  the serving size is 250g at 22g carbs which is also fine if you are not having much else in the meal, I guess add an egg or some cheese may help fill you up.  But I guess if you are used to having very small portion sizes the carb content will be lower.


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> 100g serving size is quite small Kaylz.  the serving size is 250g at 22g carbs which is also fine if you are not having much else in the meal, I guess add an egg or some cheese may help fill you up.  But I guess if you are used to having very small portion sizes the carb content will be lower.


you are adding other things to soup though so it doesn't all have to butternut squash hence why a lower carb soup is easily achievable, I'm well aware of what serving sizes look like but veg is generally an 80g serving as a portion


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> you are adding other things to soup though so it doesn't all have to butternut squash hence why a lower carb soup is easily achievable, I'm well aware of what serving sizes look like but veg is generally an 80g serving as a portion


It does depend how many other 80g portions of veg you add to make up your bowl of soup for sure and which veg used of course, one could assume that to recognise it as butternut squash soup you would have to have more butternut squash than other veg I think


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: greek yoghurt, blueberries, pumpkin seeds, cinnamon
Lunch : chicken omelette and green salad
Snack: 2 Finncrisp with soft cream cheese and smear of honey
Supper: Fish pie with cauliflower topping
Hungry late evening so cup of Cadbury highlights hot choc - claims to be 4g carbs per serving. Not a great thing to have but stopped the sweet craving!


----------



## DebbieC

Chief LightoFeet said:


> Liking the sound of this!


Hi heck 97% sausages, de skin and wrap 2 round hard boiled egg, roll in almond flour and flaxseed mixed instead of breadcrumbs and bake in oven for half an hour or so until cooked through! Enjoy


----------



## DebbieC

Chief LightoFeet said:


> Care to share the recipe? Sounds delicious.


Basically chopped squash red pepper stock cube and water chuck in soup maker and it’s done!


----------



## DebbieC

Jodee said:


> It does depend how many other 80g portions of veg you add to make up your bowl of soup for sure and which veg used of course, one could assume that to recognise it as butternut squash soup you would have to have more butternut squash than other veg I think


Hi @Jodee oh err I thought this was a healthy lunch, half squash half red pepper plus stock, it’s a weightwatchers recipe and make for my son to have with the scotch egg?


----------



## silentsquirrel

DebbieC said:


> Hi @Jodee oh err I thought this was a healthy lunch, half squash half red pepper plus stock, it’s a weightwatchers recipe and make for my son to have with the scotch egg?


I would guess not too bad at all, especially as the scotch egg is very low carb, but to be sure next time you make a batch you could weigh squash and pepper, work out and add up carbs from these and stock cube, and divide by number of portions.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Meant to add, scotch egg recipe looks good, I shall have to try this!


----------



## DebbieC

silentsquirrel said:


> Meant to add, scotch egg recipe looks good, I shall have to try this!


Yes we are all converted now so much nicer than breadcrumbs and very quick to make, yummy lunch with salad and cheese coleslaw,


----------



## DebbieC

silentsquirrel said:


> I would guess not too bad at all, especially as the scotch egg is very low carb, but to be sure next time you make a batch you could weigh squash and pepper, work out and add up carbs from these and stock cube, and divide by number of portions.


I’m such an amateur at this and try to guesstimate carbs : try and keep to about 20g a meal and some lower than that, no pasta or rice, few new potato sometimes and low carb bread a few times a week.... but sometimes it’s hard to think of nice pack ups especially in winter xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today was 'do the shopping for my elderly mother' day.
So I skipped breakfast except for a mug of decaff. tea - no milk.
Lunch - 2 small cheeseburgers(hubby ate the buns) from Burger King with 8 french fries and a bottle of water.
Evening meal.
3 small chicken thighs - grilled.
1 small avocado.
1 pumpkin seed Ryvita with a single individual portion of Boursin
2 tablespoons of double cream whipped with eight squares of Chocologic dark chocolate.
2 mugs of decaff. Earl Grey tea

I guesstimate my carbs based on the information on the packets and I work on what I call the 'real carbs' once the fibre has been counted against them. I'm guessing I stayed under my 20g a day target.
My blood sugars were around five most of the day when I tested and I had a peak of 6.3 a couple of hours after my evening meal.


----------



## ColinUK

Yesterday brunch out... scrambled eggs (I’d say three) two tiny postage stamp sized bits of smoked salmon and a portion of mushrooms. Black decaf coffee. 
Dinner was a sort of Chinese dish - ginger, garlic, half a leek, Brussels, mushrooms, sesame oil, light soy, tiny bit of chilli bean sauce and a tsp of Sichuan peppercorns... add 250ml of stock and reduce... crack an egg in to thicken and sprinkle handful of sliced almonds right at the end. 
Looked atrocious tbh but tasted delicious! One square of 90% dark chocolate.


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: Extra large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds
L: Bowl with avocado+mixed leaves+walnuts+fresh raspberries+pomegranate arils+juice of one lemon
Afternoon: Large soy flat white+chia seeds
D: Mixed leaves+snowpeas+peanuts+lemon juice. Large soy flat white+chia seeds

Grazing: Almonds

Vit B12 supplement

Walking ~11km. Calories in ~2300, out ~2400.  Avg BG 5.0.


----------



## Lucylemonpip

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




I had a breakfast of 2 x Linda McCartney vegetarian sausages at 2g carbs, and 1 and a half boiled eggs. I eat these cold, having pre-cooked 3 hard boiled eggs and 4 sausages, for two days breakfasts. I don’t mind eating cold food. Lol. 

Lunch was a green leaf salad with 2 x baby plum tomatoes, couple of slices of cucumber, around 50g of Cathedral City, extra mature and a few slices of chicken breast. 

Evening meal of mixed green leaf salad, with 2 x baby plum tomatoes, 2 x salmon fillets and half a dozen small cubes of feta cheese. 

Then a pudding of 25g red grapes, 25g apple, 25g pear and 50g full fat Greek yoghurt. 

I am currently doing a low carb diet of 30g max per day.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

breakfast

six thin slices of corned beef .

2 boursin individual portion.

6g of butter.

6g of coconut oil.

2 cups of decaff coffee.

1 ryvita - pumpkin seed.

A cup of caffeinated organic white tea.

Lunch.

1 mozarella ball.

1 medium tomato.

2 inches of cucumber.

a sprinkle of chia seeds.
1 boursin portion 16g

a squirt of hellman's mayo.
4 squares of chocologic dark chocolate.

Evening.
40g Cathedral City Extra Mature.


----------



## Kaylz

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> breakfast
> 
> six thin slices of corned beef .
> 
> 2 boursin individual portion.
> 
> 6g of butter.
> 
> 6g of coconut oil.
> 
> 2 cups of decaff coffee.
> 
> 1 ryvita - pumpkin seed.
> 
> A cup of caffeinated organic white tea.
> 
> Lunch.
> 
> 1 mozarella ball.
> 
> 1 medium tomato.
> 
> 2 inches of cucumber.
> 
> a sprinkle of chia seeds.
> 1 boursin portion 16g
> 
> a squirt of hellman's mayo.
> 4 squares of chocologic dark chocolate.
> 
> Evening.
> 40g Cathedral City Extra Mature.


Is there any reason your eating that chocolate rather than proper dark chocolate? I only ask as I'm pretty sure its polyols in it xx


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: Salmon sashimi+wasabi+shredded carrot. Extra large soy flat white+chia seeds.

L: Bowl with avocado+raspberries+blackberries+walnuts+snowpeas+mixed leaves+lemon juice.

Afternoon: Large soy flat white + chia seeds.

D: Mixed leaves+peanuts+snowpeas+lemon juice.

Grazing: Almonds.

Walking: 7.5km (lazy!).  Calories in ~2,200, out ~2,000.  Avg BG 5.3.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Kaylz said:


> Is there any reason your eating that chocolate rather than proper dark chocolate? I only ask as I'm pretty sure its polyols in it xx


I eat it because I like it  and it doesn't have any effect on my blood sugar readings. I've checked - 1 hour after eating it, 2 hours after and 3 hours and no effect at all.
I like 100% dark chocolate too but I like to have a choice and for me the Chocolgic chocolate is like having milk chocolate (even though there is no milk in it) and the 100% is the dark choice.


----------



## Kaylz

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I eat it because I like it  and it doesn't have any effect on my blood sugar readings. I've checked - 1 hour after eating it, 2 hours after and 3 hours and no effect at all.
> I like 100% dark chocolate too but I like to have a choice and for me the Chocolgic chocolate is like having milk chocolate (even though there is no milk in it) and the 100% is the dark choice.


it may not have an effect on your BG but if you eat too much too often the polyols may have a laxative affect that's the only reason I brought it up xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Kaylz said:


> it may not have an effect on your BG but if you eat too much too often the polyols may have a laxative affect that's the only reason I brought it up xx


Polyols do not have that effect on me. Possibly because I do not overindulge. I am very controlled with my eating which is why my blood sugars have been in excellent control ranges ever since I was diagnosed in January.  I relaxed a bit over Christmas but that involved eating a half roast potato on Christmas day and some carrot and making a low carb christmas cake and having a small slice.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

What I ate today.

Blood sugar on waking - 5.9

*Breakfast*

1 boursin portion 16g .5g carb

1 cup of Earl Grey tea

*Total - .5g carbs*

Blood sugar 6.2

*Lunch*

1 grilled pork chop - carbs - 0

8 oyster mushrooms  - negligible

2 slices of leek - 1.7 g carbs

10g green pepper - 0.2

coconut oil and olive oil

125g bottled artichoke hearts  - 3.75g carbs

four squares of chocologic chocolate 1.7g carbs

*Total - 7.35g carbs*


Blood sugar one hour afterwards 6.5
snack 3 slices of salami - .6g

*Supper.*

lettuce leaves - 1g carbs

some tuna - 0g carbs

small tomato - 2.4 g carb

mozarella ball - 2g carb

1 boursin - .5g carb

mayo - negligible

sprinkling of chia seeds

salami - 0.9g

*Total - 7.4
Total carb for day - 14.15*

Blood sugar two hours afterwards - 6.0


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: turkey rashers and tomato
Lunch: Celeriac Soup followed by small clementine
Snack: Toasted Livilife low carb bread, smear of cream cheese, smear of honey ( REALLY hungry after exercise class, but this with a cup of tea helped)
Supper: Pork stir fry with cauli-rice.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Sunday.
Warm boiled water with fresh lemon juice & 2 slices lemon.
B: Zilch to eat but a cup of decaff coffee
BRUNCH: 2 boiled eggs & 1 slice wholemeal toasted soldiers. Water.
EVENING MEAL:
Salmon steak; 2 baby new potatoes; broccoli; few sliced carrots; sprouts; roasted marrow (Which I didnt eat ~ experiment) & red bell peppers; a drizzle of parsley sauce! 50mls Rosè. Watching my portion size so served meal on a side plate.
 
In my eagerness to prep & cook my dinner ~ and hungry to eat it, I totally forgot to test pre meal but.....3hrs post meal my bg was an amazing 5.7  Very pleased.
1&half litres water throughout the day & evening.
WL


----------



## Tee G

Breakfast: 1 slice w/meal toast, whole earth peanut butter, coffee with Skm milk...
Lunch :  1 Tbsp cottage cheese (with white pepper and sp onion mxd in) , Palm size smk salmon strips, salad, 1 tsp coleslaw, cucumber and spinach/baby leaves, 4 olives and drizzle of olive oil
dinner : 2 high content meat (pork) sausages with cauliflower mash (made with big tbsn cream cheese, pepper) 1/2 tin (drained) baked beans, gravy.
Snacks : handful mxd nuts (late evening). 1 boiled egg (mid morning)


----------



## ColinUK

Only meal today has been a chicken escalope in a seasoned crumb with half an avocado and side salad. 
Pre  5.7
Post 6.1


----------



## Tee G

@ColinUK why only one meal? dont you feel woozy?   today i had Breakfast half bagel cream cheese and smk salmon (posh nosh) - Lunch homemade broccoli leek and french bean soup -Dinner side plate size of spag bol, the bol was half lamb mnce and half veg cobbled together.  And a sugar free ramekin size jelly.  I had a boiled egg in reserve in the fridge but havent felt the need to eat it ....yet!  wait for midnight munchies tho


----------



## Wirrallass

Warm boiled water with fresh lemon juice and 2 lemon slices.
BREAKFAST:
Zilch. I mug coffee with cream.
BRUNCH:
2 boiled eggs & 1 slice wholemeal bread toasted soldiers.
EVENING MEAL Served on a side plate:
Beef stew; 1 baby new spud; sprouts; broccoli; and 1 dumpling ~ Experiment. (*Not in the photo) Water.
 
Cup green tea with Jasmine.
1ltr water throughout the day & evening.
BG Pre meal: 6.1
BG 2:30hrs Post meal: 8.1 Thats an exact rise of 2mmol Yeah! Looks like I got away with the dumpling I'll be having this meal again
I was tempting our beloved DF with the empty dinner plate ~ she didnt bite!
WL
Edited to add*


----------



## ColinUK

Tee G said:


> @ColinUK why only one meal? dont you feel woozy?   today i had Breakfast half bagel cream cheese and smk salmon (posh nosh) - Lunch homemade broccoli leek and french been soup -Dinner side plate size of spag bol, the bol was half lamb mnce and half veg cobbled together.  And a sugar free ramekin size jelly.  I had a boiled egg in reserve in the fridge but havent felt the need to eat it ....yet!  wait for midnight munchies tho


It was an inadvertent intermittent fast I guess. I wasn’t hungry at breakfast so skipped that, meet a friend for a late lunch and we didn’t actually order food until gone 5pm so added a huge salad to it and made it dinner. Felt absolutely fine


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday.
Warm boiled water with fresh lemon juice and a slice of lemon.
BREAKFAST:
Zilch to eat, just a mug of decaff coffee with semi skimed milk.
BRUNCH:
2  boiled eggs with slice of wholemeal toasted soldiers. Water.
EVENING MEAL Served on a side plate (With portion size in mind)
Chicken stir fry with a soup spoonful of white rice ~ I  know I know! Ramekin of banana custard. Water.

Cup of Lady Grey.
1 & 1/2 ltrs water throughout the day and evening.
BG Pre meal 5.2
BG 3:00 hrs  Post meal: 6.4
A rise of 1.2mmol
More than pleased with this ~ in fact ecstatic ~ over the moon etc!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Thursday.
Warm boiled water with fresh lemon juice & slice of lemon.

BREAKFAST:
Nil by mouth except cup of decaf coffee.
LUNCH:
Zilch ~ loss of appetite Water.
EVENING MEAL:
Chicken, leek & mushroom casserole with green peppers; broccoli, 1 baby new potato sliced; chopped tomatoes and seasoned with a black pepper and herb infusion stock (Gluten free) Deeeelicious!

Activia cherry yoghurt.
Cup of Lady Grey tea, no milk.

BG pre meal: 6.1
BG 3hrs post meal: 7.8
A rise of 1.7mmol Yeah!

Before bed 2 finger biscuits and a slice of water melon & 50mls water.

1&1/2ltrs water throughout the day and evening.
Mindful of my recent blood results I'm making a concerted effort to reduce portion sizes; carbs; saturated fats ~ and erm, weight! I have a new set of scales but it tells porkies! Haha!! Wish me luck folks please coz I'll need it!!
WL

Edited.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Egg on Toast (Livlite bread)
Snack: 3 brazil nuts
Lunch: Cottage cheese, small beetroot (highish carbs but worth it), green salad, spring onion, 1 finncrisp with soft cheese spread
Dinner: Chicken and vegetable curry
Extra: Small glass of red wine

Not too bad a day, but following morning reading still 'remembering' previous not-so-good days I think


----------



## Tee G

1 br toast & peanut butter-coffee...1 boiled egg and sug free jelly-tea...., Fresh tuna, pan seared in1 tsp plum sauce (watered down a little) served with cous-cous mixed in with lightly cooked chopped veg,  tomato & cucumber salsa, and 1 portion of halved Brussel sprouts blanched and quick pan fried in a little oil with walnuts.  half glass white wine......midnight munchies: small handful unsalted mxd nuts.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today was a 'naughty' day.
First thing in morning blood sugar was 6.7mmol/L
*Breakfast* - 1 Multiseed Ryvita with butter and blue cheese and a mug of organic white tea.

*Lunch* - three Burger King burgers with cheese (that's three patties - two from my bun and one from my husband's - he gets the buns and the chips) and eight chips and a bottle of water.

I then did a two hour shop for my mum and made sure I did a lot of stretching and moving about fast pushing a fairly heavy trolley and I even broke into a little jog back to the car - that counts as a workout in my world.

Blood sugar  2 hours after lunch was 7.2 mmol/L
*
Evening meal.*
Four slices of peppered salami.
50g of lumpfish caviar mixed with a teaspoon of Philadelphia (the full fat one) a splodge of mayonnaise, a dash of lemon juice and some Cayenne pepper.
1 FRO multiseed crispbread.
four tablespoons of double cream (whipped by hand using a small egg beater whisk so I count that also as exercise)
a teaspoon of chia seeds and a tablespoon of strawberry jam (my keto chia seed recipe)
Drank three glasses of water and a cup of decaff Earl Grey tea.
Four squares of Chocologic chocolate.

Two hours after eating - Blood sugar - 6.7 mmol/L


----------



## Tee G

2 brown toast/ cream cheese.....half a ball of mozzarella, 1 tomato, olives & olive oil, 2 mini crackers, sug/free jelly......  Pork chop gravy dollop of mash potato broccoli & cauliflower.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Sunday*.
*Breakfast/Brunch*

Four slices of peppered salami.
50g of lumpfish caviar mixed with a teaspoon of Philadelphia (the full fat one) a splodge of mayonnaise, a dash of lemon juice and some Cayenne pepper.
2 large cups of decaffeinated Earl Grey tea. No milk no sweetener.

*Early Evening meal.*

Most of a pack of konjac udon noodles.
Chinese meal made of duck breast pieces, ginger root, shitake mushrooms, 1 shallot, 1 clove of garlic, soy sauce, sesame oil, closed cap mushrooms, a splash of ginger wine.

2 large cups of decaffeinated Earl grey tea

Four squares of chocologic chocolate and four tablespoons of whipped cream with a teaspoon of powdered Truvia.

*Snacks in the evening.*
Half a glass of Pinot Grigio
A cup of decaff coffee with a splash of whisky and some of the cream I whipped.
A very small dirty martini made with a splash of gin a splash of vermouth and a big splash of olive juice.
eight olives stuffed with anchovies.

Blood sugar reading before bed : 7.3 mmol/L


----------



## Tee G

Hi @ NotworriedAtAll  looking at your comment on your 4th HbAa1c  (great result btw) and noticed you mentioned your blood pressure being high end of normal, as was mine last year  (after a week long test at home twice a day) my pressure came come down to 'normal - phew!      The only and best advice my nurse gave me was number one, top of the list is salt, reduce that and BP comes down quite quickly, she followed by saying increasing general movement (walking briskly) is also of great help.  Just thought I would mention it as I saw salami and soy sauce on your list and they are high is salt.  Hope you dont mind me saying.  All the best.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Tee G said:


> number one, top of the list is salt



Yep!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Tee G said:


> Hi @ NotworriedAtAll  looking at your comment on your 4th HbAa1c  (great result btw) and noticed you mentioned your blood pressure being high end of normal, as was mine last year  (after a week long test at home twice a day) my pressure came come down to 'normal - phew!      The only and best advice my nurse gave me was number one, top of the list is salt, reduce that and BP comes down quite quickly, she followed by saying increasing general movement (walking briskly) is also of great help.  Just thought I would mention it as I saw salami and soy sauce on your list and they are high is salt.  Hope you dont mind me saying.  All the best.


I get white coat hypertension.  So high end of normal for me is actually pretty good.
I need to have high salt intake on a keto diet because without carbs the body cannot hold onto water very well and dehydration and cramps become a risk factor. That is why I eat high salt items.  Thank you for saying something though - it is always worth mentioning stuff just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## Tee G

1 boiled egg & cup of tea......1 br bread ham & coleslaw (no butter)....Fish pie (prawns, mussels, pollock, salmon) in tarragon sauce with cauliflower 'mash' on top, half a courgette lightly fried.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: 'Mess' (my grandson named it!) = Beaten egg/ ground almonds/nut oil/seeds/cinnamon/ handful of frozen blueberries - Microwave < 2mins.
Lunch: Vegetable Soup
Snack: 3 brazil nuts
Dinner: Beef stew and broccoli
Late night snack: Cream cracker and cheese -  WRONG (put morning BS reading up)


----------



## Tee G

@Toucan, I dont care what my food looks like, although they say the 1st bite is with the eye,  Im usually way to hungry to care 

Brown toast & cream cheese....Piri-piri smoked mackerel salad  (spinach/rocket leaves) 1tbspn cottage cheese with spring onion, 1 tbs coleslaw, cucumber, olive oil..... small portion Carbonara (added mushroom)... midnight munchies, unsalted mixed nuts.


----------



## DebbieC

Breakfast: Greek yoghurt raspberries and macadamia nuts
Sweet potato wrap with salad, ham, cheese, blob mayonnaise, packet of Serious pig crunchy snacking cheese, small apple, few nuts, sugar free squash
Homemade Bologna’s with swoodles (swede noodles!) sugar free jelly, blob of cream, 1 piece dark chocolate and a sugar free shandy


----------



## Ccash

Breakfast: small apple and a full English with bacon, sausage, egg, tomatoes, mushrooms, spinach and one slice home made low carb bread

Snack: decaf cappuccino, (small)

Lunch: beef casserole with carrots and peas, coffee with cream (not a fan)

Dinner: cheese sandwich 

Snack: small bar of Moser Roth chocolate

I am trying to improve diet to reduce risk of my hba1c tipping from 47 to bring diabetic. Any tips much appreciated. I'm finding telling others what ive eaten helps me eat better


----------



## Tee G

Hi @Ccash  I liked your menu, however a maybe a small suggestion or two, seeing as you have asked for 'tips'  But before i say anything i see you are a new member and not sure if you test your BG at home with a monitor?, or are you just hopeful all is ok with the diet??   (If you dont self monitor, it may be a good idea in investing in one, it will help you a lot in finding foods that suit you. I have just started using one and am currently experimenting to see whats right for me, because things effect us differently)  That said, my suggestions for your menu (as above) sounds delish btw, but I would cut the morning apple out, not sure you need it with a full English.   Lunch is great too (I had that for dinner tonight but i dont use carrots or peas as these can be quite high carb, same as sweetcorn) compared to other veg.   Generally I only use veg that grows above the ground as I find they are less carby and i can load my plate).  I think i would have made cheese salad for dinner (as you already had bread that day.  Or take the bread out of breakfast and move it to dinner for your sandwich.  I dont know anything about that choc bar you ate, presumably is lowish carb??.    I really hope you dont mind me saying this...


----------



## Tee G

1 brown toast 1/2 tin mackerel, tea......Ham salad, spinach, rocket,celery, sp onion, cucumber, tbs coleslaw, olive oil.....Baked paprika chicken, blanched & fried Brussels sprouts & bacon bits, 3 crushed small new potatoes/garlic.  1/2 glass white wine.


----------



## Tee G

Breakfast : 1 weetabix with semi skm milk (got a spike from that, but im still experimenting so will ditch in future)  Lunch..... Slice of veal and ham pie, minus the crust (hubby ate that!) + Sugar free jelly and 5 raspberries......   Dinner:  Mozzerella, Italia anti pasti deli meats (assorted)  Olives, tomato and olive oil.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast.  Two slices of ham, a small fried egg and a small amount of roasted sunflower seeds ( I buy raw sunflower seeds and roast them in my halogen oven as I need them.)  A cup of decaff coffee black no sweetener with a small stick of cinnamon in it.

Lunch - beef stew made with tinned tomatoes, broccoli, mushrooms, small amount of onions, oregano, olive oil and with konjac noodles.

Evening meal - two ready made poppadoms (total 6 carbs) a piece of camembert, four small slices of salami and four squares of very low carb chocolate (Chocologic with no sugar just sweetener).
@Ccash I agree with Tee G about dropping the apple, carrot and peas. I'm hoping the low carb bread is one of the keto recipes using almond flour etc. Also the sausages ought to be the 97% meat ones you can buy that have very low carbs. Ordinary sausages are stuffed full of onions and breadcrumbs and other fillers that are high carb.

If the Moser Roth chocolate is the 85% cocoa one then from what i can glean there are 9g of carbs in a small bar from the multibar packs.

Personally I aim for 20g of carbs a day so for me an apple and that bar of chocolate would take me almost up to my limit - possibly leaving me 1 g of carb to play with!! Seeing as even broccoli has carbs in it there's no way i could stay keto while eating an apple and a chocolate bar in a day unless I was doing a LOT of exercise.

If you like chocolate for a treat I would suggest buying 100% cocoa powder and whisking up a tablespoon of cream until it goes stiff and then mixing just a teeny bit of powdered decaff coffee and a teeny bit of cocoa powder into it and then eating that very slowly with a small spoon. It tastes extremely naughty and has almost no carbs and makes a great treat. If you mix desiccated coconut into it as well it is a bit like having a Ferrero Rocher only without the sugar and carbs.

I am not going to buy any bars of chocolate any more because I have found even the very low carb one has become a bit addictive for me and I am having trouble stopping at just four squares (2.5g carbs) so i am going back to my cocoa powder which I have more control over.


----------



## Tee G

@NotWorriedAtAll  - love your home made Ferrero Rocher (my fav! )  Im going to try that.   It never ceases to amaze me how inventive diabetics get with their recipes!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> 20 carbs is Atkins Induction, very hard to do, are you trying to lose tons of weight very fast?
> 
> I always wanted to do Atkins but could never keep to it.


No I'm not losing weight at all at the moment.
20g is the amount that suits me to go into keto.
I went onto keto a few weeks after being diagnosed and reversed my numbers straight away and have kept them at 42 since.

I haven't found it at all difficult and I am very happy with this way of eating and wouldn't go back to eating abundant carbs even if I could.

I tried Atkins many years ago and didn't enjoy it or stick to it. There was too much emphasis on keeping fats low and using things like skimmed milk and talking about 'allowing' a person back onto potatoes and bread later in the plan which just made it feel like a temporary fix and like every other diet that is simply about extreme unsustainable changes that will only lead to people going back to their old ways - which is exactly what happened to me back then.

My new way of eating is a real change by first of all freeing my instinctive preferences for nuts, eggs, cheese, double cream, butter, fatty cuts of meat and green leafy veg and cruciferous veg and then learning to cook without starches and sugars. Once I discovered psyllium husk and chia seeds and konjac - I never really looked back.  I am not eating a calorie restricted diet at all.  Quite the contrary.  But I am not gaining any more which was something that happened year on year when I ate carbs.  I either lose a little if I step up physical activity (I am quite sedentary) or I stay at a stable weight.  I am planning to start swimming regularly and I hope that will nudge the weight loss into a more consistent direction.


----------



## Jodee

this is delicious but not entirely carb free.  I had it for dinner last night and lunch today.

Yummy, Veg Katsu with Red Rice (small portion). I used, carrots, leeks, ginger root, black pepper, sweet red pepper, green beans, broccoli sprouts, baby sweet corn, celery, half large potato (enough for 2 servings for me). I cheated on the sauce - it was in a sachet from Waitrose, called Katsu curry sauce (I used 2 3rds of the sachet), creaming and warming, with coconut and spices. Gonna make this again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just washing down with a glass of red  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 3rds wine, 1 3rd water

My current weight is 61.9kg  still reducing.

here is link to the curry sauce I used. https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/waitrose-katsu-curry-sauce/798474-481229-481230


----------



## Neens

Jodee said:


> this is delicious but not entirely carb free.  I had it for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> Yummy, Veg Katsu with Red Rice (small portion). I used, carrots, leeks, ginger root, black pepper, sweet red pepper, green beans, broccoli sprouts, baby sweet corn, celery, half large potato (enough for 2 servings for me). I cheated on the sauce - it was in a sachet from Waitrose, called Katsu curry sauce (I used 2 3rds of the sachet), creaming and warming, with coconut and spices. Gonna make this again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just washing down with a glass of red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 3rds wine, 1 3rd water
> 
> My current weight is 61.9kg  still reducing.
> 
> here is link to the curry sauce I used. https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/waitrose-katsu-curry-sauce/798474-481229-481230
> 
> View attachment 13270



Looks tasty!

So glad I have been reminded of this thread... Thanks to @NotWorriedAtAll & @Eddy Edson and @rebrascora  I have bought chia seeds and cheese coleslaw this week. Had them both today.

Breakfast mixed berries, natural Greek yoghurt and chia seeds.

Lunch salad, 3 cherry tomatoes, garlic sausage and some cheese coleslaw.

Have also finally (after 2 months)bought a cauliflower to make some cauliflower rice or mash. Yum!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Neens said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> So glad I have been reminded of this thread... Thanks to @NotWorriedAtAll and Barbara I have bought chia seeds and cheese coleslaw this week. Had them both today.
> 
> Breakfast mixed berries, natural Greek yoghurt and chia seeds.
> 
> Lunch salad, 3 cherry tomatoes, garlic sausage and some cheese coleslaw.
> 
> Have also finally (after 2 months)bought a cauliflower to make some cauliflower rice or mash. Yum!


Did you use the chia seeds to turn the mixed berries into jam Neens?

I love how chia seeds work their magic.


----------



## Neens

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Did you use the chia seeds to turn the mixed berries into jam Neens?
> 
> I love how chia seeds work their magic.


Ha ha mmmmmm! Didn't even think of that... If I had whisked instead of stirring that would have happened! My little berries remained spherical! 
I definitely need the fibre. Do you know what the difference is between ground and mixed? Apart from 0.02 carbs and a more powdery consistency.


----------



## Neens

Tee G said:


> Breakfast : 1 weetabix with semi skm milk (got a spike from that, but im still experimenting so will ditch in future)  Lunch..... Slice of veal and ham pie, minus the crust (hubby ate that!) + Sugar free jelly and 5 raspberries......   Dinner:  Mozzerella, Italia anti pasti deli meats (assorted)  Olives, tomato and olive oil.


Loving the shared pie... An idea which had not occurred to me! And thanks to you my 'influenced' shopping also included sugar free jelly! Which will satisfy that sweet sprite who lives inside me still!


----------



## Tee G

1 livelife bread + generous topping of cream cheese, tea.........Lunch Out:  Halloumi 'fingers' and salad/ diet coke......Dinner oven baked white fish, pan fried tomatoes (sprinkled with Green Nori, a sea veg condiment), Asparagus tip and pine nuts. 4 chips (little ones!)


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats, raspberries and a coffee
D - salami wholemeal sandwich, digestive biscuit and pint of water
T - 2 minute steaks, boiled baby potatoes, roasted sprouts, onion gravy, 1 square Lindt 90% and pint of water
Also had 1 pint of water in the morning and the afternoon, 2 cups cafetiere coffee in the afternoon, 1 mug coffee after tea and just enjoying last coffee of the day now  xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Neens said:


> Ha ha mmmmmm! Didn't even think of that... If I had whisked instead of stirring that would have happened! My little berries remained spherical!
> I definitely need the fibre. Do you know what the difference is between ground and mixed? Apart from 0.02 carbs and a more powdery consistency.


I've not used the ground chia seeds.  I just microwave a few berries until they go mushy and hot and then sprinkle the chia seeds into them and stir with a teaspoon and the heat turns the mixture into "jam" that thickens further as it cools.  I tip it all into a colder small container to speed the process up. It works best with seeded berries (luckily the ones best for a keto diet) because the chia seeds just look like extra seeds. I'm too lazy to bother with using kitchen equipment much. I don't have a dishwasher so the fewer things I have to wash up afterwards the better.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today's food.

Breakfast - salami and brie.

Lunch - one poppadom and some coarse Ardennes pate and a small amount of butter.

Evening meal.

Steak with stir fry made of beansprouts, quarter medium onion, three mushrooms, some green pepper, half a clove of garlic, coconut oil and olive oil, low carb soy sauce, splash of sesame oil, szechuan peppercorns and star anise and a half teaspoon of lemon grass paste.

Drinks throughout the day - jasmine green tea, decaff coffee, ginger and lemon tea and water.


----------



## Jodee

Ditto said:


> 2 fried eggs on 3 very buttery small Warburtons white toasts. Crazy. This is why I have doomed myself, this kind of eating. My 'addict' thinking is one last comfort breakfast after being awake since 4 with Mum on commode (she's snoring again immediately) and then I'll start being 'healthy.' Yeah right.
> 
> I'm gonna start the SlimFast liver diet today. No choice as every time I eat now I feel ill. They've sent me yet another Endoscopy appt which I'm not going to. If they put me completely to sleep then I'll go.



Wondering if you had one thick full size toast with 2 eggs, then 2 hours later had a 2nd slice of toast Ditto,  The thought you are gonna eat a 2nd in a couple of hours may stave the craving a bit maybe.

Good luck with the slimfast liver diet, sure hope things work out for you all round.  Get some good veges down you, minus or minimal on the spuds.    add more greens


----------



## DebbieC

Breakfast : peanut butter on one slice low carb whole meal toast, coffee and cream
Lunch: cheese, pickled onion, seaweed crisps, half tomato, cucumber, quark yoghurt 
Chicken and courgette (ready meal from m and s 10g carb) handful mixed nuts, diet coke


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> 2 fried eggs on 3 very buttery small Warburtons white toasts. Crazy. This is why I have doomed myself, this kind of eating. My 'addict' thinking is one last comfort breakfast after being awake since 4 with Mum on commode (she's snoring again immediately) and then I'll start being 'healthy.' Yeah right.
> 
> I'm gonna start the SlimFast liver diet today. No choice as every time I eat now I feel ill. They've sent me yet another Endoscopy appt which I'm not going to. If they put me completely to sleep then I'll go.



*My perfect microwave Keto bread.
4g carb for the two slices.*
1 portion - takes about five minutes from start to finish. You will need a smallish flat bottomed square or round glass microwaveable dish.
*



Ingredients*.
1/4 cup of almond flour (65g)
1 tablespoon of melted salted butter (15g) - 1 tablespoon of unmelted butter then melted. I use a small ceramic bowl for this step.

(if you only use a half teaspoon of butter instead you get a good result and the bread soaks up butter like real bread when you use it - if you use the full amount of butter in the recipe the end result tends to not allow butter to sink in - so if you want to make sandwiches using the small amount of butter works better)

1 teaspoon of baking powder.
1 teaspoon of psyllium husk.
1/4 teaspoon of ground nutritional yeast (you can leave this out it is just for flavour I don't use it any more)
1/4 teaspoon of coconut flour (again just for flavour and can be left out I don't bother using it any more)
tiny pinch of salt - very tiny again for flavour - I usually leave it out.

1 medium egg (it works fine if you have a large egg too or a small egg.)



*Method.*

First melt the butter in the microwave - I have 900w and I do it for 30 seconds on full and then leave it while I get on with the next stuff. If you are only using the smaller amount of butter it will melt faster.
Put the almond flour and all the other dried stuff together in small bowl and mix it carefully with a fork until you can't see any separate powders. No yellow from the yeast and no white from the baking powder - it is all one mixture.

Then crack the egg into the melted butter and beat with a fork until you get a custard yellow mixture.
Then make a little hole in the flour mixture and pour the egg mixture into that and then mix it together with the fork until you get a nice 'puffy' mixture/light dough.

Picture shows bacon sandwich before cutting it in half.


Scrape the mixture into a small square glass container - you can use a round one but it needs to be flat bottomed if you want slices for a sandwich.
Put into the microwave and cook on full for 90 seconds - if it hasn't raised much you can put it back in for another 10s.

Then tip it out onto a mesh surface to cool. Once it is cool enough to hold in your hands - very carefully using a bread knife - slice it through the middle to make 2 slices.

Picture shows bacon sandwich cut diagonally in half with the serrated breadknife I use to slice it and cut it.


This works brilliantly toasted or cut into soldiers to have with boiled eggs.

It is quick and easy to do.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Egg, mushrooms, turkey rasher
Lunch: Small Frittata from Lidl (10g) coleslaw. - ( @rebrascora - thanks for info on this one, delicious and filling and no spikes!)
Evening Meal: Celery and pepper sticks with soft cheese dip; venison steak, celeriac oven chips, green salad: lemon ice cream, glass of red wine.


----------



## Tee G

1 livelife toast & smoked salmon, tea
Salad  - sliced chicken, cucumber, spring onion, sliced boiled egg, brie, coleslaw
Coronation Chicken (1 breast 2 tbsp mayo, 1 tsp mild curry powder), fried mushooms with garlic, asparagus with pine nuts...sugar free jelly and 4 raspberries
Midnight munchies  - small handful of unsalted mixed nuts and seed.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday Sunday 23.02.2020

Warm boiled water with fresh lemon juice.
BREAKFAST:
Nil. Water.
BRUNCH:
2 Boiled eggs.
Water.
EVENING MEAL:
Veggie stir fry omelette (My own recipe) with sliced chicken breast and a side of Spinache. Served on a side plate. Looks a bit messy but it was tasty
Water throughout the day and evening. No snacking.

Bg pre meal: 4.6
Bg 2.5hrs post meal: 5.5. This is the lowest post meal bg for me, ever. Almost fell off the chair with shock! Diabetes I just don't get you! I tested twice and my meter churned out 5.5 and 5.6.

Will post recipe on the food/recipe thread.
WL


----------



## Tee G

1 livelife toast/smk salmon...........lunch: salad leaves sp onion, cucumber, a little red pepper and assorted meats (finished off the packs in the fridge of chicken/ smk salmon) .......Dinner : fried cubed chicken tossed in 'hot' paprika and tiny cuts of choritzo, chopped bacon & brussel sprouts. into a dish with crushed boiled new potatoes & walnuts, all into the oven to finish off - delish.  served with curly kale.  (never got over a 7  all day - whoopie!


----------



## Billy Bob

Ditto said:


> WL you seem to be eating like a bird! I need to eat like you.
> 
> My eating has gone even weirder lately so I'm not putting it in here, don't want to influence newbies to the dark side. Is anybody gonna have a pancake?


What is a Pancake lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> WL you seem to be eating like a bird! I need to eat like you.
> 
> My eating has gone even weirder lately so I'm not putting it in here, don't want to influence newbies to the dark side. Is anybody gonna have a pancake?


Although I've reduced my portion sizes now Ditto, it was filling ~ and after posting various pancake recipes, I never had one pancake on Shrove Tuesday! What am I like?!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> WL you seem to be eating like a bird! I need to eat like you.
> 
> My eating has gone even weirder lately so I'm not putting it in here, don't want to influence newbies to the dark side. Is anybody gonna have a pancake?


Well Ditto all you need to do is fill 3/4 or the whole of your plate with as many veggies as you like. Here's some suggestions:~ 
I know you like sprouts so pile them on; green beans; plenty of cauliflower; leafy greens like spinach; asparagus; aubergines; beansprouts; beetroot; broccoli; leeks; cabbage; mushrooms; onions; try to avoid root veg that's grown in the ground like carrots & parsnips; or if you really want some then just a small portion.
Oh and a grilled skinless chicken breast for bulk = 0g carbs ~ or roasted chicken drumsticks = 0g carbs. 
Will that satiate your appetite do you think my friend? Go on, give it a try.
♡WL


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday 
Glucose tab
B - jumbo oats & raspberries made with almond milk and a mug of coffee
mug of coffee
pint of water
D - corned beef wholemeal sandwich and a digestive biscuit, pint of water
2 cups cafetiere coffee
pint of water
T - mince bulked with mushrooms, steamed sprouts, boiled baby potatoes, egg dropped in mince for the last 5 minutes of heating, generous knob of butter for my potatoes (guilty pleasure ) 1 square Lindt 90%, pint of water, glucose tab as took too much insulin 
2 mugs of coffee in the evening
Today
B - jumbo oats & raspberries made with almond milk and a mug of coffee
mug of coffee
2 mile walk
pint of water
D - 2 minute steaks wholemeal sandwich and a digestive biscuit, pint of water
2 cups cafetiere coffee
pint water
T - 2 egg mushroom & corned beef omelette, steamed  green beans, boiled baby potatoes, mustard dressing and a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of water
mug of coffee
Currently a mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Anitram said:


> We often have omlette but yesterday my wife found a recipe for a 2-egg omelette with smoked salmon and spinach. D


Sounds nice Anitram did you enjoy it?
WL


----------



## Neens

Ditto said:


> WL you seem to be eating like a bird! I need to eat like you.
> 
> My eating has gone even weirder lately so I'm not putting it in here, don't want to influence newbies to the dark side. Is anybody gonna have a pancake?


I did. And after lots of research went for a proper one. But Mr G made it a bit thick so saved some of it for a very nice breakfast this morning. My stomach complained a lot of the flour and I was worried and felt so bad I went to bed an hour later! But... This morning my BG was 5.6 so no damage. Hope you enjoyed it if you had one.


----------



## Tee G

1 slice livelife toast & marmite, tea........Lunch:  1st time made garlic bread (mozzarella, ground almond,cream cheese, egg, garlic butter) ate 1/2 of it with chopped tomatoes/cucumber - delish!   Dinner...pork chop/gravy, pan fried veg (courgette, sp.onion, red pepper, mushroom).

Im now 1/2 a pound off a full stone in weight lost since New Year. YAY!   going around singing..BAGGY TROUSERS... Madness tribute


----------



## Wirrallass

Warmed boiled water with fresh lemon juice
BREAKFAST: Zilch 
LUNCH: 1 boiled egg 
EVENING MEAL: 2 left over salmon patties; carrots; broccoli; spinach; cauliflower rice; tsp homemade seafood sauce.

Pre meal bg: 4.6
Bg 3hrs post meal 5.1 Whaaat!
Water throughout the day & evening.
WL


----------



## Tee G

Brunch... (got up late)  1 livelife toast with mackerel, tea.   Made sug free low carb choc cake (made with grnd almonds, crm cheese,egg,cocoa. ) and blueberry 'jam' (chai seeds) and whipped cream, coffee........Dinner - whole Basa filet, baked with ginger, sp onion, pak choi & sesame oil) with Konjac noodles/toasted sesame oil/soy -  never got a rise more than 1.2 all day today Doing ok!


----------



## Steve75

Breakfast .greek yogurt with strawberry’s and two boiled eggs
Lunch .3 satsumas and 4 small low carb sandwiches with strawberry jam
Dinner . Homemade veg soup plus 25 gms of low carb nuts 
4 squares of dark chocolate during the day 
Woke up this morning starving 
In total 1312 calories 104 gms of carbs no wonder I’m feeling hungry


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday was a weird day.
I got all caught up with craft and creative stuff and forgot to eat until half past two in the afternoon!!
I drank a lot of tea before then though  

Brunch was - three slices of thick bacon and scrambled eggs made with two eggs.

I then forgot to eat again until nine thirty at night and had 240g of ham straight out of the packet and four cheese oatcakes with butter. The oatcakes were 3.7g carbs each!!!

Two hours later my blood sugar reading was - 7.2 mmol/L so it didn't turn out as badly as it might have done.

I am going to be creative in the kitchen today - I have a non-keto oven-baked cinnamon loaf recipe I've seen and I want to try and make it using my microwave bread recipe and method as a base.

I may also give my keto marmalade project a go as well.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Yoghurt, chopped hazelnuts, pumpkin seeds, plum, cinnamon
Lunch: Small frittata from lidl (10g) Green salad
Snack: Water biscuit, soft cheese spread, smear of honey
Supper: Baked trout fillet, cauli mash, mushrooms, tomato, white sauce
Glass of red wine
About 1/2 pint milk in teas and coffees


----------



## Kaylz

Toucan said:


> Lunch: Small frittata from lidl (10g) Green salad


where in Lidl would I find this my lovely? xx


----------



## Kaylz

@themagman I must say your attitude towards Ditto is absolutely appalling and unnecessary and you may want to watch the way you are treating people, there is absolutely no need for the rudeness and name calling, your an adult, this forum does not tolerate rude behaviour


----------



## Matchless

today Breakfast 50 gram slice of brown bread with walnuts in with peanut butter
lunch 100 gram jacket spud cauliflower cheese red cabbage and a slice of garlic stuffed pork,
and soya yogurt with stewed figs from our garden.(last year from the freezer)
This evening probably slice of bread and peanut butter and a orange.


----------



## Kaylz

themagman said:


> she made fun of my comments, I don't put up with that thanks.


as I've just stated she has issues with food so maybe rather than name calling you approach her like the adult you are suppose to be rather than name calling like a child in a playground, your attitude was unacceptable and absolutely disgusting


----------



## Billy Bob

It seems we have a troll in our midst? Oh well if they get their kicks out of disrespecting others  let them crack on


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats & raspberries done with almond milk, mug of coffee
mug of coffee 
pint of water 
D - Milano salami wholemeal sandwich and a digestive biscuit, pint of water
2 cups cafetiere coffee
pint of water
T - 2 egg corned beef and mushroom omelette, green beans, baby potatoes, mustard dressing and a bar moser roth 85%, pint of  water
Away to enjoy another mug of coffee shortly and will no doubt have another later
xx


----------



## Billy Bob

themagman said:


> wow use of a modern word. Not a troll, I just don't like people making stupid comments over a serious issue. Don't like it, well hard luck. Oh and just got some milk.


I don't think Ditto was laughing at you or indeed even putting you down for what your intake of food was ?
Diabetes is a serious issue to which a lot of us struggle with daily and it is interesting to see what foods others eat , what works for some does not work for others ?
But there is no need to use an aggressive tone in replying or reacting to someones comment as none of us know the mental state of each other so everyone should be a little more reserved in their comments ?
I wish you all the best in dealing with your Diabetes.


----------



## Billy Bob

I think you are on the wrong forum ? As your reply seems to be aimed at some weird fetish group ? I'm sure if you google it you will find the right forum ?


----------



## Toucan

Kaylz said:


> where in Lidl would I find this my lovely? xx


Hi @Kaylz 
I think it was in the section with quiches, etc somewhere near the pizzas. Can't quite remember but going to get some more to put in the freezer tomorrow, so I'll check.
It was @rebrascora that first mentioned this one and it is a really tasty easy lunch. There are a few varieties, and I got mozzarella and tomato which is lowest carb, but there are others only slightly higher that I am going to try.


----------



## Kaylz

Toucan said:


> Hi @Kaylz
> I think it was in the section with quiches, etc somewhere near the pizzas. Can't quite remember but going to get some more to put in the freezer tomorrow, so I'll check.
> It was @rebrascora that first mentioned this one and it is a really tasty easy lunch. There are a few varieties, and I got mozzarella and tomato which is lowest carb, but there are others only slightly higher that I am going to try.


Thanks my lovely, I'm heading to Lidl this evening so will have a look around that area as I don't get much time xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz In my local Lidl, they are located in the chilled counter next to the salad stuff and coleslaw and olives and before the cooked meats. There are 3 varieties, the tomato and mozzarella, goats cheese and something (I'm not a fan of goats cheese so take no notice of those) and a maple cured bacon. They do larger ones as well as the individual portion ones which are 10g carbs each. I have them with a big plate of salad and cheese coleslaw and sometimes a naughty spoon of sweet pickle.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz In my local Lidl, they are located in the chilled counter next to the salad stuff and coleslaw and olives and before the cooked meats. There are 3 varieties, the tomato and mozzarella, goats cheese and something (I'm not a fan of goats cheese so take no notice of those) and a maple cured bacon. They do larger ones as well as the individual portion ones which are 10g carbs each. I have them with a big plate of salad and cheese coleslaw and sometimes a naughty spoon of sweet pickle.


Thanks my lovely, most Lidl's are set out similarly and I'm in for Milano salami anyway so shouldn't be far from there, I'll have a look this evening  xx


----------



## Billy Bob

Ditto said:


> I had a good eating day yesterday, imho anyways.
> 
> B: Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
> L: Scrambled Eggs.
> D: Corned Beef with mustard (rather too much of it) and 3 small Fried Eggs.
> 
> I did have a rumbly tum later but held out till morning.
> 
> PS: I feel dead guilty if that person got deleted coz of me! Agh, I need to be less flippant and just shut up.


That was a good day Ditto 
And that person got their self deleted for being abusive and threatening .
Hopefully it was just them having an off day and they do seek help if needed ?
Keep plugging away at your diet Ditto you are one of life's triers and success comes to triers


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I had a good eating day yesterday, imho anyways.
> 
> B: Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
> L: Scrambled Eggs.
> D: Corned Beef with mustard (rather too much of it) and 3 small Fried Eggs.
> 
> I did have a rumbly tum later but held out till morning.
> 
> PS: I feel dead guilty if that person got deleted coz of me! Agh, I need to be less flippant and just shut up.


Don't feel guilty. If it was me I would have most probably gone on a food bender after that.


----------



## grovesy

Billy Bob said:


> That was a good day Ditto
> And that person got their self deleted for being abusive and threatening .
> Hopefully it was just them having an off day and they do seek help if needed ?
> Keep plugging away at your diet Ditto you are one of life's triers and success comes to triers


Well said.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Corned Beef with mustard (rather too much of it)


elaborate further please, too much corned beef or too much mustard? Well tough I'm afraid cause you can never have too much of either!  2 of my absolute faves! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as every other day 
mug of coffee
pint of water
D - wholemeal sandwich with bacon and a scrambled duck egg, digestive biscuit and a pint of water
2 cups cafetiere coffee
pint of water
T - mince in oxo with mushrooms, steamed sprouts, boiled potatoes, square Lindt 90% and a pint of water, oh and another duck egg dropped into the mince to cook for the last 5 minutes
mug of coffee
not long finished my last mug of coffee of the day, was out longer than I thought I'd be this time and missed most of Dancing On Ice 
xx


----------



## Tee G

1 LiveLife toast loaded with smoked salmon, tea.......Lunch = Cauliflower 'cases' (muffin tin baked) stuffed with scrambled egg & bacon bits & garlic mushrooms. (not impressed, founds it a bit bland and the muffin tray was a 'mare to clean afterwards. Wont be doing those again in a hurry!).... Evening = take away. Portion of prawn balls and glass of red wine - better than lunchtime YUM! (not more than a 1.0 rise all day with any of it)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I had a good eating day yesterday, imho anyways.
> 
> B: Chocolate SlimFast Shake.
> L: Scrambled Eggs.
> D: Corned Beef with mustard (rather too much of it) and 3 small Fried Eggs.
> 
> I did have a rumbly tum later but held out till morning.
> 
> PS: I feel dead guilty if that person got deleted coz of me! Agh, I need to be less flippant and just shut up.


It wasn't because of you. It was because of them. Don't feel guilty.  I nearly said something similar to you because I thought they were joking about but I got distracted and by the time I was back on the thread the situation was all done and dusted.

Corned beef and mustard is so yummy.
I bought two trays of corned beef tins back when the Brexit panic was at its peak - just in case - and I knew we'd use it up anyway and it was a good deal.  My husband almost had a panic attack the other day because I'd moved the last tray to a different place and he thought I'd managed to eat it all already!!!  The panic was because he wanted his corned beef fix and he wanted it right then


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Lol. I find corned beef the very thing if I'm really hungry, it's just so filling. I am always stuffed to the gills afterwards. It was too much corned beef rather than mustard.  I'm always greedy and put out too much and then eat it all when I don't need it, this applies to everything I prepare to eat. I might need to get the carb counter booklet as who was it said it helped with portion sizes? Somebody did. I must look on ebay.
> 
> Can't input my eats for yesterday as they were too shocking. I was with my diabetic family too and we lead each other astray and are very silly ie ice cream cornets, Jaffa Cakes, etc. Crazy and after a full roast pork Sunday dinner too! Good grief. I have bought carrots broccoli cauli and fish for tea tonight after an iffy start today. I need to try and get to the stage where I'm sensible all the time not just in fits and starts.


I had 'ice cream' for the first time in over a year yesterday!!

I made it myself with frozen strawberries (six) double cream, a splash of salted caramel flavouring and a small sprinkle of powdered Erythritol.

I hand whipped the cream with a balloon whisk (I kid myself that the exercise involved in this cancels out the calories when I eat it) then added the flavouring and sweetener and a pinch of salt (that lowers the freezing temperature) so keeps the strawberries frozen long enough to cool the cream to ice cream.

Then added the strawberries and stirred until it came together then chopped the strawberries up. It was yummy.

No effect on blood sugars at all.


----------



## Tee G

1 livelife toast/marmite - cup of almond milk......Lunch: Chicken salad... Dinner: pork frikadellen (meat balls) and Konjac 'spaghetti', 1/4 carton passata sauce, shavings of Parmesan, small white wine.


----------



## Tee G

4 tbspn porridge / soya milk & 5 raspberries, big mug of tea........Lunch Smoked Salmon Salad & Sugar free jelly & cream.......Dinner : Chicken & Mushroom Stroganoff with white wine & tarragon, Cauliflower (curry powder enhanced) 'mash' & broccoli. (Total weight loss 42 days = 10lbs)


----------



## Mrsw2811

Hi everyone, 
Hope it's ok to jump on this thread  
I went on the DESMOND course last week so now i'm trying to cut my carbs down. I'm hoping following this will give me some ideas and push me to eat well by knowing that I need to write it down.

Breakfast - 80g skyr, 10g toasted pumpkin & sunflower seeds, small conference pear
Dinner - 100g spanish omelette, watercress,rocket&spinach salad, cucumber, tomato & pepper
Tea - Turkey mince pasta sauce (from scratch with lots of veg) with 150g spaghetti
Treat -  1 lyons jam teacake

Not going to lie, i'm finding trying to stick to 120g carbs tricky, i'm hungry! Trying to track using the health app on my phone/reading the labels and this came in at 108g. 
I had changed my diet since diagnosis and have lost just over 2 stone. I was happy with what i was doing but diet did include a lot of fruit so i've cut this down a lot since the nurse said 2 fruit a day last week.


----------



## rebrascora

Mrsw2811 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope it's ok to jump on this thread
> I went on the DESMOND course last week so now i'm trying to cut my carbs down. I'm hoping following this will give me some ideas and push me to eat well by knowing that I need to write it down.
> 
> Breakfast - 80g skyr, 10g toasted pumpkin & sunflower seeds, small conference pear
> Dinner - 100g spanish omelette, watercress,rocket&spinach salad, cucumber, tomato & pepper
> Tea - Turkey mince pasta sauce (from scratch with lots of veg) with 150g spaghetti
> Treat -  1 lyons jam teacake
> 
> Not going to lie, i'm finding trying to stick to 120g carbs tricky, i'm hungry! Trying to track using the health app on my phone/reading the labels and this came in at 108g.
> I had changed my diet since diagnosis and have lost just over 2 stone. I was happy with what i was doing but diet did include a lot of fruit so i've cut this down a lot since the nurse said 2 fruit a day last week.



Hi. Yes by all means jump right in on the thread and any others you fancy contributing to.

Not sure if you are aware but 150g spaghetti is rather a huge portion of pasta for a Type 2 and I would look at steadily reducing that unless a BG meter tells you that your body can handle it.

If it is any consolation, once your body gets used to eating low carb, you no longer crave them and rarely even feel hungry. That doesn't mean to say that you don't enjoy your food on a low or very low carb diet because I certainly do (and I was a big carb fan pre-diagnosis) but breaking the habit of eating carbs has been really liberating. I often just have 2 meals a day and don't feel hungry in between. I eat a fraction of what I used to eat and appreciate my food that much more. One of the key factors in being successful with it though is eating more fat. Fat fills you up and keeps you sated and provides slow release energy whereas carbs give you a glucose rush/spike and then just make you want to eat more.


----------



## Mrsw2811

rebrascora said:


> Hi. Yes by all means jump right in on the thread and any others you fancy contributing to.
> 
> Not sure if you are aware but 150g spaghetti is rather a huge portion of pasta for a Type 2 and I would look at steadily reducing that unless a BG meter tells you that your body can handle it.
> 
> If it is any consolation, once your body gets used to eating low carb, you no longer crave them and rarely even feel hungry. That doesn't mean to say that you don't enjoy your food on a low or very low carb diet because I certainly do (and I was a big carb fan pre-diagnosis) but breaking the habit of eating carbs has been really liberating. I often just have 2 meals a day and don't feel hungry in between. I eat a fraction of what I used to eat and appreciate my food that much more. One of the key factors in being successful with it though is eating more fat. Fat fills you up and keeps you sated and provides slow release energy whereas carbs give you a glucose rush/spike and then just make you want to eat more.


Thank you  I hope I will stop craving soon.
Yes, I know that is a big portion, (have been having around half of that) but as it fitted in under the 120g carbs I decided to try and fill myself up. Silly I know! 
The nurses last week were advising low carb and low fat and stressed keeping cholesterol low. Are you able to eat high fat and keep your cholesterol low?


----------



## Wirrallass

@Mrsw2811 When I was advised my Cholesterol was a tad on the high side, I bought the following two books from Amazon. Not read them yet so I can't critique them but thought I'd share with you. Hope they help should you decide to purchase then.
WL


----------



## Mrsw2811

Wirralass said:


> @Mrsw2811 When I was advised my Cholesterol was a tad on the high side, I bought the following two books from Amazon. Not read them yet so I can't critique them but thought I'd share with you. Hope they help should you decide to purchase then.View attachment 13493
> WL


Thanks very much @Wirralass


----------



## Docb

Hey Wirralass, the dish on the cover page might be good for cholesterol but it would play havoc with my blood glucose!  Take care when you get round to reading it.


----------



## Mrsw2811

Anitram said:


> Dinner was chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella, mature cheddar and wholegrain mustard, wrapped in smoked streaky bacon. 30 minutes in the oven, then served with a salad. New recipe that my wife found. Delicious and barely any carbs, so was surprised to get a 6.7 two hours later as I rarely go above 6 after a low carb meal. I'd had an upset stomach during the day so maybe that had affected my BG?
> 
> Martin


Sounds delicious Martin. Expect it was because you were ill but maybe it was the mustard too? I think that can be quite high in carbs (depending on amount used).


----------



## Mrsw2811

Breakfast - 75g skyr, 10g toasted pumpkin & sunflower seeds, nectarine
Dinner - 100g spanish omelette, cucumber, tomato & pepper
Tea - Turkey mince pasta sauce (from scratch with lots of veg) with 80g spaghetti and brocolli
Treat - volvic sparkling l'mon on the walk home (7.7g carbs and very tasty - I wanted to buy a milkshake so this is much better than the 39g in that!)

My colleagues, brother and children have all commented how I look to have lost weight this week and so i'm hoping that the scales on Sunday will show that lower carb and low fat combined are the way to go for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Mrsw2811 said:


> but maybe it was the mustard too? I think that can be quite high in carbs (depending on amount used).


In most wholegrain mustard I've looked at there are only about 10g carbs per 100g product so I wouldn't say stuffing a small amount in a chicken breast would be anything significant to worry about xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> There are carbs in mustard? What, ordinary Colman's mustard? Dang! I spread it on willynilly. I fail at food.


Colman's actually has more than the wholegrain's that I've looked at as Colman's has 13g carbs per 100g product, but then again there is wheat flour and sugar listed in the ingredients for it so not surprising xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Docb said:


> Hey Wirralass, the dish on the cover page might be good for cholesterol but it would play havoc with my blood glucose!  Take care when you get round to reading it.


This is the problem @Docb ~ having to find a happy balance  between the two is a mahoosive nightmare!!!

When shopping I look at the traffic signals on food products ~ if they're all green that's ok but......then I check the carbs & sugar content on the reverse side of the product and.....sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised & sometimes I'm not Grrrr! Headache!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mrsw2811 said:


> Thanks very much @Wirralass


You're welcome Mrsw2811.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'd rather not post what I ate yesterday coz I lost my mojo! It was a baaaad day for sure 
WL


----------



## Ditto

You're usually so good WL, I'm sure one day won't affect you too badly.


----------



## rebrascora

Mrsw2811 said:


> Thank you  I hope I will stop craving soon.
> Yes, I know that is a big portion, (have been having around half of that) but as it fitted in under the 120g carbs I decided to try and fill myself up. Silly I know!
> The nurses last week were advising low carb and low fat and stressed keeping cholesterol low. Are you able to eat high fat and keep your cholesterol low?



There is a growing school of thought that dietary cholesterol is not related to blood cholesterol. My cholesterol levels have gone down from 5.2 to 4.7 since eating much less carbs and more fat and I eat quite a lot of saturated fat these days so what I am seeing supports that new thinking. My cholesterol ratio is supposedly good even if the overall levels are slightly higher than they would like,

I was also given advice to eat low fat, low sugar, low salt, no alcohol and brown/wholemeal carbs by the nurse but that did nothing to help my blood sugar and by the time I added in very low carb to bring my BG levels down I might as well have been eating cardboard.... it was not enjoyable or sustainable. Once I increased my fat intake I didn't feel hungry anymore, didn't miss or crave the carbs, I started to really enjoy my food and my weight stabilised. 

I was very apprehensive about eating more fat as it was contrary to all the healthy eating advice I had been given my whole life but my Dad ate a lot of saturated fats all his life..... fatty meat, butter etc and he had the heart of an ox, so I have always been a little sceptical. Once I started doing some research and watched a few presentations by the likes of Dr Peter Attia, which suggested that the low fat advice of our generation may have contributed to the diabetes epidemic we are now experiencing, I started to feel more comfortable about giving it a go and I definitely feel better for eating more fat along with my low carb way of eating and I no longer get cravings which is liberating.

You would have to make up your own mind about whether fat is good or bad, but bear in mind the low fat advice was based on research done 70 years ago using data which is now strongly believed to be flawed at best and possibly also cherry picked. A huge and very lucrative food industry has been built on the back of that research and so there is a lot of power behind maintaining the status quo.


----------



## Mrsw2811

rebrascora said:


> There is a growing school of thought that dietary cholesterol is not related to blood cholesterol. My cholesterol levels have gone down from 5.2 to 4.7 since eating much less carbs and more fat and I eat quite a lot of saturated fat these days so what I am seeing supports that new thinking. My cholesterol ratio is supposedly good even if the overall levels are slightly higher than they would like,
> 
> I was also given advice to eat low fat, low sugar, low salt, no alcohol and brown/wholemeal carbs by the nurse but that did nothing to help my blood sugar and by the time I added in very low carb to bring my BG levels down I might as well have been eating cardboard.... it was not enjoyable or sustainable. Once I increased my fat intake I didn't feel hungry anymore, didn't miss or crave the carbs, I started to really enjoy my food and my weight stabilised.
> 
> I was very apprehensive about eating more fat as it was contrary to all the healthy eating advice I had been given my whole life but my Dad ate a lot of saturated fats all his life..... fatty meat, butter etc and he had the heart of an ox, so I have always been a little sceptical. Once I started doing some research and watched a few presentations by the likes of Dr Peter Attia, which suggested that the low fat advice of our generation may have contributed to the diabetes epidemic we are now experiencing, I started to feel more comfortable about giving it a go and I definitely feel better for eating more fat along with my low carb way of eating and I no longer get cravings which is liberating.
> 
> You would have to make up your own mind about whether fat is good or bad, but bear in mind the low fat advice was based on research done 70 years ago using data which is now strongly believed to be flawed at best and possibly also cherry picked. A huge and very lucrative food industry has been built on the back of that research and so there is a lot of power behind maintaining the status quo.


Thank you. I'll do some research about the effects of dietary fat on cholesterol and look at Dr Attia.
I agree that 'low fat' is not necessarily good, I try to avoid 'fat free' products and have smaller amounts of full fat e.g. real butter and don't get worried about eating 'natural' fat in nuts. 
Changes to my diet and taking metformin so far haven't reduced my BG (though I have been tested for MODY awaiting results,which could explain that). It did however help weight loss which I see as positive as it will help reduce risk of other complications. I plan to see if low carb helps lower BG at my next test and will switch if it doesn't.
Really appreciate your viewpoint and you taking the time to explain, thanks again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> You're usually so good WL, I'm sure one day won't affect you too badly.


Thank you Ditto. I hope not ~ I didn't test to find out! 
WL


----------



## Mrsw2811

Hope you're all good today. Yesterday's food...

B - Oatso simple coconut porridge made with unsweetened almond milk. Nectarine.
D - 100g Spanish omlette, cucumber & pepper. 40g dried apricots.
T - 1/2 skinless chicken breast, 45g pasta with chilli pesto, grated cheddar cheese, broccoli
Treat - 1 small jam teacake

Just resisted going to a Greek gyros stall with colleagues, instead i'm having an extra piece of fruit with lunch (much better than a big pitta!)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today I (it'll be what I ate Yesterday tomorrow  ) ate

1 halloumi burger with a fried egg on it.
1 cup of fully caffeinated coffee.

lunch.
Chicken casserole made with three drumsticks, 1/4 onion, some cauliflower, some mushrooms, 1/2 a beef oxo cube, 1/2 small jar of baby artichoke hearts, rosemary, oregano and a sprinkle of garlic powder. Served with half a pouch of Konjac rice.

Afternoon meal - two home made keto chocolate eclairs!!

Made with almond flour, coconut oil, psyllium husk and flax seed with whipped double cream with a sprinkle of powdered Truvia and topped with melted chocologic chocolate. Each eclair has about 2 - 3 g carbs only.
I had a cup of decaffeinated coffee with them.

Just tested my blood sugar an hour after eating them - 5.8 mmol/L

I will test again in an hour to see if it has shot up but I don't think it should do.  I got quite a lot of exercise whipping that cream!


----------



## Tee G

4 tbspn porridge / almond milk, mug of tea.............Lunch: cold meats, coleslaw, olives. Sugar free jelly  & 6 raspberries.......... Dinner: steak, 5 chips, mushrooms, tomato,small glass red wine (no more than a 1.6 rise anywhere all day)


----------



## Mrsw2811

Hi all, 

B - oatso simple coconut porridge with unsweetened almond milk.
D - small Greek yoghurt, kiwi & nectarines
T - half a chicken tikka kebab on pitta with salad & some chips!
Treat - one of the hubby's giant chocolate buttons

Not a great end to an otherwise good day, but the kids wanted a takeaway and after a long week a work I gave in easily!


----------



## Tee G

more than likely both! @Ditto.  The chicken will be fine, its protein but i would suggest make some cauliflower 'rice' (grate it, add a llittle curry powder for flavour, boil 2 mins,drain well, I squish in a sieve to let the water out, & fluff it up) eat as much of it as you like - its all good. Funnily enough I had it tonight with pork mince curry. A BIG plate full - no ill effects.


----------



## Ccash

I feel like I had a good day today:

Breakfast: 90 second keto bread with berries and chia seeds. 
Lunch: salad of pepper, cucumber, carrot, tomatoes, avocado, raisins, comte chease and coleslaw.
Dinner: a couple of slices of pizza, coleslaw, raw broccoli, salad bits. Pudding: raspberry mouse made from sugar free jelly and Greek yoghurt.


----------



## Mrsw2811

Good morning all, 

Feeling happy after first full week low carb - weight loss of 4lbs. Don't know how it affected BG as I don't monitor but losing more weight is a good thing  

B - 1 small slice granary toast
D - kfc twister wrap, small chips & gravy 
T - nectarine & kiwi
Treat - jam teacake


----------



## Tee G

Breakfast:  (pre 5.7)  1 Livelife toast, peanut butter, mug of tea.
Lunch:        Beef slices, coleslaw, cucumber/tomato salsa, chunks of brie, cup unsweetened soya milk  (post 1 hr 5.9)
Dinner:       (pre 5.2) : Pork mince curry with cauliflower 'rice'  1 small glass red wine. sugar free jelly and bit too many            raspberries on top (got a little spike at 8.5 1 hour later, but nothing too bad)

Went for 'very brisk' 10 min walk after dinner walk -  2 hour reading 5.5 phew! note to self: watch those berries LOL


----------



## Mrsw2811

B - 1 small slice granary toast, fruit
L - 2 ryvita, dairylea, & salad
T - small portion of homemade chicken biryani
Treat - some teasers chocolate


----------



## Toucan

B- Mushrooms, turkey rasher, egg, Lovelife toast
L - Pate made with smoked mackerel, cream cheese, onions, celery, + tomato and 2 finncrisps
Snack - A few walnuts
D - Chicken curry, cauliflower korma, 1 poppadum
Lots of cups of tea and coffee and water.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Just got back from a weekend away.
Saturday was our friends' fortieth wedding anniversary. He is Indian so the food was vegetarian Indian.
*Saturday Food.*
For brunch I had steak and lettuce and coffee before we set out.
About four o'clock I had small pack of marie rose sauce and large tiger prawns from M&S and a packet of chorizo crisps from M&S
*Evening meal at the do.*
I had paneer (cheese cubes) in a little bit of curry sauce with some green beans and half a poppadum and a tiny taste of a little pastry dumpling soaked in syrup. I had three glasses of wine.

*Sunday Food*
Breakfast - 3 rashers of bacon 2 fried eggs 4 little hotel mushrooms.

Lunch - 5 flaps of Maasdaam cheese from Aldi
2 slices of Brunswick ham from Aldi
1 egg from inside a scotch egg - my husband eats the outside stuff 

Evening - steak with avocado and half a lemon to squeeze over the avocado
Dessert whipped cream with raspberries and strawberries and no sugar.
Drank mineral water.
The chef at the hotel was brilliant and made us the dessert even though fruit and cream wasn't even on the menu.

So I stuck to my keto diet all weekend even travelling home today.

*Today - breakfast* bacon and egg again.
*Lunch on the move.*
prawn thing from M&S again.
1 small cooked chicken breast from M&S
Some roast salted almonds.
Water to drink.
*Evening meal.*
Currently waiting for my pressure to cook Chinese chicken soup made with star anise (good to stave off viruses in case we picked anything up while out and about even though we were very careful) cinnamon, szechuan pepper, ginger wine, gluten free soy sauce, 2 chicken drumsticks, 1 teaspoon of coconut oil, 1 oxo cube, four sprouts, some dried mushrooms and once it is done I will add some shredded lettuce and sesame oil. Edited to add picture of my supper.


----------



## Neens

Docb said:


> Hey Wirralass, the dish on the cover page might be good for cholesterol but it would play havoc with my blood glucose!  Take care when you get round to reading it.


It just made me miss spaghetti (again)!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Benny G said:


> I like the look of those eclairs.
> Low carb, treats, new choux
> Fantastic


The great news was that my blood sugars actually dropped after eating them!!  Maybe the activity of whipping the cream was more exercise than I'd even hoped! LOLS


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Mrsw2811 said:


> Thank you. I'll do some research about the effects of dietary fat on cholesterol and look at Dr Attia.
> I agree that 'low fat' is not necessarily good, I try to avoid 'fat free' products and have smaller amounts of full fat e.g. real butter and don't get worried about eating 'natural' fat in nuts.
> Changes to my diet and taking metformin so far haven't reduced my BG (though I have been tested for MODY awaiting results,which could explain that). It did however help weight loss which I see as positive as it will help reduce risk of other complications. I plan to see if low carb helps lower BG at my next test and will switch if it doesn't.
> Really appreciate your viewpoint and you taking the time to explain, thanks again.


I've just caught up on this thread about cholesterol and wanted to agree with rebrascora.  When I was diagnosed with diabetes in January 2019 I also had the beginnings of fatty liver disease and high cholesterol and high blood pressure.

I went straight onto a very low carb and high fat diet and within three months my cholesterol levels were good, my liver function was back to normal and my blood pressure loads better. Those results kept getting better through the year.
I eat plenty of fat and try and stick to 20g of carb or fewer per day and I have no problems with cholesterol at all.

At the start I was told low fat and wholemeal carbs etc but that made no logical sense to me so I chose to go with first of all very low carb and then very low carb high fat.  I've never been more consistently healthy. This has been my best year for health since my twenties.


----------



## Mrsw2811

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I've just caught up on this thread about cholesterol and wanted to agree with rebrascora.  When I was diagnosed with diabetes in January 2019 I also had the beginnings of fatty liver disease and high cholesterol and high blood pressure.
> 
> I went straight onto a very low carb and high fat diet and within three months my cholesterol levels were good, my liver function was back to normal and my blood pressure loads better. Those results kept getting better through the year.
> I eat plenty of fat and try and stick to 20g of carb or fewer per day and I have no problems with cholesterol at all.
> 
> At the start I was told low fat and wholemeal carbs etc but that made no logical sense to me so I chose to go with first of all very low carb and then very low carb high fat.  I've never been more consistently healthy. This has been my best year for health since my twenties.


Thanks. Great to hear how well it is working for you


----------



## Mrsw2811

B - greek yoghurt, seeds, satsuma & pear
D - frittata, coleslaw, cucumber & peppers
T - scrambled egg on granary toast


----------



## Kaylz

Today
6:10am - glucose chew as woke a bit close to the knuckle at 4.2 
B - jumbo oats made with almond milk and raspberries, mug of coffee
mug of coffee
D - wholemeal ham sandwich and a digestive biscuit, pint of water
mug of coffee
T - chicken breast, roast sprouts and boiled potatoes with some mayo, square Lindt 90% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Mrsw2811

B - greek yoghurt, seeds, satsuma
D - frittata, coleslaw, salad
T - turkey mince bolognese (homemade with lots of veg in) with cheddar cheese


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Brunch - chinese type stew - same recipe as last time except I chucked 1 chicken drumstick, 1 chunk of roast beef, 26 prawns into it. Shared between two of us.
Evening meal - lemon sponge cake - made with almond flour and coconut oil and sweetener and lemon zest.

All day drinking decaff green tea and coffee.


----------



## Ditto

26 prawns! Lol.  That is a very specific amount.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> 26 prawns! Lol.  That is a very specific amount.


Yes - it is a bit funny isn't it?  
My husband keeps laughing at stuff I say and I have a little think about it and the quirkiness becomes evident and then I see the funny side.  What can I tell you  -when people say they are going to think out of the box, I start looking for the box.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I have to say what I ate today because I've already forgotten what I ate yesterday.

*Breakfast.*
Some leftover cold chicken mixed with mayonnaise and a breakfast muffin made with coconut flour, linseed, psyllium husk and baking powder, spread with butter.

*Lunch.*
More leftover chicken on its own.

*Evening meal.*
I made some spaghetti and peas and cauliflower with a leek and potato cuppa soup and double cream sauce for my husband and then because it smelled so wonderful I nicked some of it.
First spaghetti/pasta for over 15 months.

I tested before eating it because I wanted to see what would happen.

Before eating it at 17:15 = 7.1 mmol/L
Straight after eating it 17:21 = 6.6  mmol/L
I had a small amount of second helpings.
after the second helpings - 17:28 = 6.3 mmol/L
Kept testing to see what would happen
18:25   = 7.4 mmol/L
19:21   = 6.9 mmol/L
20:38 = 6.4 mmol/L

I think I may be okay having small amounts of pasta as long as it is with high fibre and high fat.


----------



## Ditto

Those readings are good aren't they? They say pasta is weird though and can affect your sugars for hours afterwards.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Those readings are good aren't they? They say pasta is weird though and can affect your sugars for hours afterwards.
> 
> I am trying to be 'good' today but made the mistake of buying M&S bread with my gift card off the insurance. Agh I can never resist bread, it's my bete noir. I've come up with a plan though, just buy a small Warburtons white toastie which is the bread Mum likes and then freeze it and take out just a couple of frozen slices when she wants her egg on toast. Sorted.
> 
> Yesterday was a no go. I can't even list what we had yesterday. I was with my Type 2 sisters and we are completely ridiculous. Talk about a family in denial.


I used to go off the rails with my eating but since I went keto my relationship with food has become much much happier.
I much prefer the keto versions of stuff and find them much quicker and easier to prepare so I'm not finding I want any of the 'old' food. I've even gone off chips now. I suppose I like how I feel after eating keto food and I enjoy it so much.

I never ate cakes and biscuits and desserts and puddings before so now I am on keto and get to eat thing like that it feels as though all my food worries have disappeared because now I know exactly what makes me feel healthy and yet it feels like I'm eating 'naughty' treats.

I had cinnamon rolls for breakfast today!!!

Breakfast:

Cinnamon rolls - made with seed and nut flour and Truvia.
Coffee with cinnamon.

Lunch:
Hotdog sausage.

Evening meal:

Another hotdog sausage.

So not conventionally healthy food at all today but I enjoyed it and my blood sugars are fine and tomorrow I will probably eat salad stuff.

Mostly drinking decaff coffee and tea today.  Will have a pot of star anise and oregano tea later to help me feel I am warding off any lurgy that may be around.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today:

Missed breakfast because I slept in.

Lunch: Small rump steak with cucumber and 2 low carb rolls - 4g carb
Snack`: two squares of chocologic chocolate - around 1.5g carb
Evening meal:
two and a half strawberry cupcakes ( around 5g carb) made in honour of Neens brilliant HbA1c result.
ate them with a huge cup of decaff Earl Grey tea and now I am full.

Strawberry Cream Cupcakes - around 2g carbs per cupcake.
This recipe makes ten proper size cupcakes.

*For the cakes*
140g almond flour
2 tablespoons of psyllium husk
2 tablespoons of erythritol
2 large eggs or 3 medium
2 tablespoons of melted butter
2 teaspoons of baking powder (I use Dr Oetker)
splash of vanilla essence.
1/2 teaspoon of freeze dried strawberry powder ( I bought this from Amazon they have a few brands I got 60g in a tub it is expensive but it will last and it is nothing but strawberry so I count it as good value compared with buying fresh)

*For the topping*

Double cream ( I just sloshed what looked like a good amount into a bowl) 
1/2 teaspoon of strawberry powder
erythritol to taste
1/4 teaspoon of citric acid powder (I love this stuff so zingy and it makes cream go like clotted cream and keeps it from going runny)


*Method*
I put a glass bowl onto a weighing scale and then put a plastic sieve on top and then zero the scale.
Then I weigh out the almond flour into the sieve.
Then I measure all the other powders in with it including the strawberry powder.

I use a pestle and mortar to grind the erythritol into powder but it isn't strictly necessary.

Then I use a spoon to stir the powders in the sieve to get it to go through the sieve into the glass bowl. That mixes them together and gets rid of any lumps.

I melt the butter in a small bowl in the microwave then I add the eggs and whisk them up together with a splash of vanilla essence.

Then mix the liquid into the powder and stir until it is all mixed together in a fairly wet looking cake batter.

I spoon the mix into silicon cake cups - this mixture makes ten.

Then I cook five at a time (because I only have five silicon cake cups so I do it in batches)
in a 900W Microwave at full power for 2 minutes and 20 seconds.

The I tip the cakes out and put the cakes on a wire rack to cool.

*The topping*

Whisk the cream until it thickens a bit.
Then add the strawberry powder, erythritol powder and citric acid powder and stir until it has thickened into a fairly stiff consistency and is all one colour.


I used a piping bag with a nozzle to squirt the cream onto the cakes once they had cooled and after I put them into paper cupcake cases. If I'd had enough silicon ones I would have put them back into those.

I had some wafer flower decorations with best before October 2017 and they looked okay and smelled okay so I used them up to make them look pretty.  Luckily they tasted okay too.


----------



## Neens

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I've just caught up on this thread about cholesterol and wanted to agree with rebrascora.  When I was diagnosed with diabetes in January 2019 I also had the beginnings of fatty liver disease and high cholesterol and high blood pressure.
> 
> I went straight onto a very low carb and high fat diet and within three months my cholesterol levels were good, my liver function was back to normal and my blood pressure loads better. Those results kept getting better through the year.
> I eat plenty of fat and try and stick to 20g of carb or fewer per day and I have no problems with cholesterol at all.
> 
> At the start I was told low fat and wholemeal carbs etc but that made no logical sense to me so I chose to go with first of all very low carb and then very low carb high fat.  I've never been more consistently healthy. This has been my best year for health since my twenties.


This is good to hear. I tend to have less than 50g carbs a day (nearly typed crabs then), avg is 38 with some days 20 or below (usually when I am not working). They were worried as I had high cholesterol at dx and even though it has gone down it is still high, so it my next thing to tackle. I haven't really looked into it but will probably be dropping carbs when we reach self-isolation stage anyway. I may not need as many and it will make my food go further! Do you eat cheese?


And as for your recipe! Yum! Can't wait to try it! Will let you know.   

Breakfast: Spinach, scrambled egg and sunflower seeds, 1 coffee. 
Lunch: Mackerel and salad (mainly leaves) Water
Dinner: Soya bean spaghetti, 8 prawns (thought I'd be specific too - only know because I counted the rest into lunchbox for work tomorrow), pak choi, 50g of frozen stir fry veg and a splash of soy sauce. It was scrummy!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Neens said:


> This is good to hear. I tend to have less than 50g carbs a day (nearly typed crabs then), avg is 38 with some days 20 or below (usually when I am not working). They were worried as I had high cholesterol at dx and even though it has gone down it is still high, so it my next thing to tackle. I haven't really looked into it but will probably be dropping carbs when we reach self-isolation stage anyway. I may not need as many and it will make my food go further! Do you eat cheese?
> 
> 
> And as for your recipe! Yum! Can't wait to try it! Will let you know.
> 
> Breakfast: Spinach, scrambled egg and sunflower seeds, 1 coffee.
> Lunch: Mackerel and salad (mainly leaves) Water
> Dinner: Soya bean spaghetti, 8 prawns (thought I'd be specific too - only know because I counted the rest into lunchbox for work tomorrow), pak choi, 50g of frozen stir fry veg and a splash of soy sauce. It was scrummy!


Do I eat cheese?
Like the cookie monster eats cookies  

I love the stuff. I also have lactose intolerance.
But that works out okay with diabetes because the cheeses that are lowest in lactose (or don't have any at all) are the ones with low/no carbs because it is the lactose that is a sugar.

So very mature cheddar has virtually no carbs and Brie and Camembert are okay too.
The only trouble I have with cheese is it makes me gloop up unless I eat it with pineapple and I'm definitely not supposed to be eating pineapple.  But I try and keep my cheese intake for early in the day so i don't get panicky about feeling a bit gloopy in the evening and night.


----------



## Neens

Thanks @NotWorriedAtAll - before I was dx I had curbed my cheese monster habit - when I had it I really had it but not that often unless it was Christmas. I think this harks back to days of low cal weight loss. Then since Dec. I have been trying to find the pleasures - such as being allowed nuts (again I am aware of the downside and so limit and don't have them everyday) and cheese, coffee in cream, dark chocolate, pork scratchings (I mean... on no diet, diet)! 

So I know that we should have sensible portions of cheese (matchbox) and again I try to have some days where it stays in the fridge. I have gone for cambert/brie/ mozzerella and mature cheddar, but was aware I eating a lot more than before and wondered if this was having a negative impact on the cholesterol. I bought a pot of cottage cheese but it was a lot higher in carbs than I expected and turns out I don't really miss it much so will only use as an ingredient in the future.


----------



## Tee G

Pre 5.7 Breakfast : 1 Livelife toast, peanut butter, mug of tea
Lunch:  3 small crackers, cottage cheese, sliced boiled egg. slice ham, olives & coleslaw (mad assortment of things!)
Pre Dinner 5.2 : Slow cooked lamb steak in mushroom & gravy. 1 med new potato, curly Kale   - 2 hr post  5.7
(Went for my usual 'brisk' after dinner walk 100 steps/min for 8 mins)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Neens said:


> Thanks @NotWorriedAtAll - before I was dx I had curbed my cheese monster habit - when I had it I really had it but not that often unless it was Christmas. I think this harks back to days of low cal weight loss. Then since Dec. I have been trying to find the pleasures - such as being allowed nuts (again I am aware of the downside and so limit and don't have them everyday) and cheese, coffee in cream, dark chocolate, pork scratchings (I mean... on no diet, diet)!
> 
> So I know that we should have sensible portions of cheese (matchbox) and again I try to have some days where it stays in the fridge. I have gone for cambert/brie/ mozzerella and mature cheddar, but was aware I eating a lot more than before and wondered if this was having a negative impact on the cholesterol. I bought a pot of cottage cheese but it was a lot higher in carbs than I expected and turns out I don't really miss it much so will only use as an ingredient in the future.


I eat cheese as a major protein and fat source and as I am trying for my main energy sources to be from fats I don’t restrict my nut nor cheese intake. I’d eat nuts every day if I wanted to. I don’t eat anything as a snack really any more though. If I eat a big chunk of cheese then I eat it and count it as a meal. Same for a pile of nuts. My cholesterol etc improved once I stopped using carbs and instead used fats as my main calorific intake.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Tee G said:


> Pre 5.7 Breakfast : 1 Livelife toast, peanut butter, mug of tea
> Lunch:  3 small crackers, cottage cheese, sliced boiled egg. slice ham, olives & coleslaw (mad assortment of things!)
> Pre Dinner 5.2 : Slow cooked lamb steak in mushroom & gravy. 1 med new potato, curly Kale   - 2 hr post  5.7
> (Went for my usual 'brisk' after dinner walk 100 steps/min for 8 mins)


My mouth started watering when I read your post.


----------



## Tee G

Pre 5.5 Breakfast:    4 tbsp porridge/almond milk, coffee
Lunch:    Chicken slices, salad/spinach leaves, coleslaw, sp onion, cucumber. 1 raspberry 'jam' topped (cooked berries/chai seeds) chocolate muffin (almond/coconut flour, stevia)
Pre 5.5 Dinner :   Konjac 'spaghetti' (like chewing elastic bands errgh,  not keen) & Bolognaise (mince beef/tomato sauce/ tiny chopped assorted veg). 1/2 Glass red wine. 1 chocolate muffin (as lunchtime)   1 hour Post: 6.6
(no after dinner walk today, as i cleared the garden of leaves for an hour p.m.)


----------



## Tee G

Pre 6.6 (bit high!) 1 livelife toast, Smk salmon, mug tea
Lunch:   Salad leaves, sliced chicken, coleslaw, sp onion. cucumber. Greek Yog / strawberries  (1hr post 6.0)
Pre 5.5 Dinner: Aberdeen Angus Beef burger, slice cheddar, tomato, mayo. fried egg & 2 very small roast potatoes (1h 8.2 a bit high...2hr 7.6) 
Went for usual 10 - 15 min brisk walk.


----------



## Tee G

Hi @Ditto - its from Waitrose (pretty good carb value) a normal wholemeal/wheat, even half a slice spikes me a bit too much. So im really glad I saw this mentioned on the site here.   Its only tiny, like the size of your palm, but its dense and well seeded.  Reminds me of a malt loaf. Very tasty and surprisingly filling - i top it well


----------



## Tee G

Pre 6.1   Breakfast 1 Livelife toast/marmite, mug of tea
               Lunch : Anti pasti, coleslaw, half avodaco, brie, olives, cucumber  (1 hr post 5.4)
Pre 5.4   Dinner:  Chicken & Mushroom Stoganoff   (fried onion, chicken, mushroom, splash white wine, tarragon, parsley, chicken stock, season, 2 tspn flour to thicken), 2 new potatoes & curly Kale .  (1.hr post 7.4)
Went for usual 10 min 'brisk' walk.


----------



## rebrascora

Yesterday for me was....

B. glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar. coffee with cream. 40g Eat Natural Low Carb Granola with 6 raspberries, 10 blueberries, a sprinkling of mixed seeds and 2 good dessert spoon dollops of creamy natural Greek yoghurt.

L. Bacon, egg, mushroom, spinach and tomato butty. This was the first time I had made some low carb bread with ground almonds, egg, psyllium husk and baking powder etc..... I was sceptical as to how it would turn out but I got 2 large thin slices from it and with the filling above it was extremely satisfying.... I actually struggled to eat it all and didn't have anything else for the rest of the day except.... 

D. a chunk of cheese and a glass of red wine at bedtime


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> Yesterday for me was....
> 
> B. glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar. coffee with cream. 40g Eat Natural Low Carb Granola with 6 raspberries, 10 blueberries, a sprinkling of mixed seeds and 2 good dessert spoon dollops of creamy natural Greek yoghurt.
> 
> L. Bacon, egg, mushroom, spinach and tomato butty. This was the first time I had made some low carb bread with ground almonds, egg, psyllium husk and baking powder etc..... I was sceptical as to how it would turn out but I got 2 large thin slices from it and with the filling above it was extremely satisfying.... I actually struggled to eat it all and didn't have anything else for the rest of the day except....
> 
> D. a chunk of cheese and a glass of red wine at bedtime


Big smile for the keto/low carb bread.  It is a real game changer in my opinion.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Cannot remember what I had yesterday.

Today I had two bacon slices and three eggs scrambled for breakfast.

Mid afternoon I had two halloumi burgers with 1 slice of bacon and half a small tomato fried and two tomato skins - my husband doesn't like the skin when its fried so I get all the skins and he gets half my tomato  

This evening I made strawberry bubble tea with decaffeinated tea, some star anise, powdered freeze dried Strawberry, three frozen strawberries, a pinch of citric acid, a sprinkle of ground ginger, erythritol/stevia to taste, coconut cream - all in a blender and whooshed until it went frothy.

I'm still alittle bit peckish so I'll probably have a chunk of cheese before bed.


----------



## Tee G

(Pre 5.8) Breakfast :   3 tbsp porridge, soy milk, spoon blueberry 'jam' (chai seed made)
Lunch :   Brie, pepperoni, celery, 2 small crackers, tomato, olives.  (1hr post 6.8)
snack:    Greek Yogurt & sugar free jelly
(pre 6.3) Dinner:  3 high meat sausages, cauliflower cheese, red cabbage. (1hr post 7.5)

Went for usual eve brisk walk....midnight muchies : small handful mixed nuts/seeds.  - a good day.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: 2 boiled eggs
2 slices bacon.
black cofee - decaff no sweetener

Lunch: Chicken Tserepa with Konjac noodles and a very few small oven chips.

Evening meal: sponge cake made with almond flour and psyllium husk and sweetener with whipped coconut cream flavoured with freeze dried strawberry powder and topped with one frozen strawberry.



*Chicken Tserepa *is a traditional recipe from the Ionian island of Ithaca - the place I fell in love with about fourteen years ago and next to the island of Kefalonia where I lived for three sunlit years.

This is my version which is much quicker (because I am an impatient soul) and can be made with frozen chicken pieces straight from the freezer if (like me) you have a friendly relationship with a pressure cooker.
*Recipe.*
Frozen chicken pieces.
An onion.
A tin of tomatoes.
Extra virgin olive oil.
A stick of cinnamon.
1 last clove of garlic I found at the bottom of my herb drawer when looking for
3 juniper berries.
A hefty sprinkling of cinnamon powder.
A splosh of Pinot Grigio wine.
A splish of Worcestershire sauce.
1 tablespoon of red wine vinegar.
The juice of a lemon I couldn't keep any longer and didn't have the spoons to slice and freeze.
Hot water I used to rinse the tinned tomato tin out with so as not to waste any of it.
1 dessert spoon of dried oregano.
A generous small handful of frozen green pepper I actually chopped up and froze on a day I was being productive.

*Method.*

Chuck all of it into a pressure cooker.
Get the cooker up to high pressure and when it makes the tooting sound move it to a lower heat/smaller ring and then leave it to do its thing for 30 minutes.

I depressurised it and served it with the very last of the crinkle cut chips I found in the freezer and a toasted wholemeal pita - for my husband and I had mine with Konjac noodles and the burnt chips.





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...k_reaction_generic&notif_id=1585331691437908#


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - Jumbo oats done in almond milk with raspberries and butter, cup of coffee
D - wholemeal tuna mayo sandwich (Coop bread as cant get to Tesco, not as nice but have bagged a Hovis Tasty Wholemeal to try) and a digestive biscuit
T - Unsmoked gammon steak (would've preferred smoked but Lidl didn't have) it was absolutely delicious nonetheless as haven't had gammon in over 3 years!   roasted bruseel sprouts, boiled potatoes and a wee drop of onion gravy

Also numerous pints of water and more coffee's
xx


----------



## Tee G

Your menu @Kaylz sounds delish! - I havent had gammon, like forever - and a boiled bacon hmmmm next time im allowed out by my hubby im heading for the bacon counter


----------



## Kaylz

Tee G said:


> Your menu @Kaylz sounds delish! - I havent had gammon, like forever - and a boiled bacon hmmmm next time im allowed out by my hubby im heading for the bacon counter


Well I'm being honest when I say I haven't had it since I was diagnosed and it was absolutely delicious! We usually have minute steaks on a Friday but can't (well aren't) going through to the next town and we use their butcher so thought right what can we get at Lidl and gammon was the first thought I had lol, think it will become a regular occurrence now though!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz 
Gammon with cauliflower cheese or leeks with cheese (or both) and broccoli or cabbage is one of my favourite low carb meals. Like you, smoked is my preference.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz
> Gammon with cauliflower cheese or leeks with cheese (or both) and broccoli or cabbage is one of my favourite low carb meals. Like you, smoked is my preference.


Might have to give those a bash actually my lovely, I'd have potatoes as well though as well you know lol, hopefully they'll have smoked this week as going to try and get everything for  tea's on Monday and then Bruce is going to pop up middle of the week for a fresh loaf and raspberries for me xx


----------



## Ditto

I want to eat that screenshot! Yum. You certainly all do eat well.


----------



## Tee G

hahahaha! @Ditto - "eat the screenshot"   steady!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I want to eat that screenshot! Yum. You certainly all do eat well.


What are you like?  

Can't remember what I had yesterday. So today I had

Breakfast
2 slices bacon and scrambled eggs.
Decaff black no sweetener coffee to drink.

Lunch
1 cooked chicken breast and two and a half inches of cucumber with mayonnaise.
Decaff black no sweetener coffee to drink.

Evening meal.
Bunged some frozen oxtail into the pressure cooker with a splash of white wine, some ghee, oregano, garlic powder, dried chives, a tiny piece of star anise and some nutmeg, some reconstituted dried mushrooms and the water they rehydrated in.
Cooked on high for 40 minutes then depressurized and added frozen spinach and brussels sprouts and put it back on high for ten minutes.

Shared with husband.

Decaff black no sweetener coffee to drink.

Will probably have some salted peanuts before bed and a big glass of water.


----------



## Kaylz

B - jumbo oats in almond milk with raspberries and a mug of coffee
D - Tuna wholemeal sandwich and a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat, pint of water
T - 2 egg corned beef omelette, fine green beans, baby potatoes and a bar moser roth 85%, pint of water
2 other mugs of coffee, 2 cups cafetiere coffee and another pint of water, will have another mug of coffee in an hour too 
Feel quite chuffed as many know I have an eating disorder so having a 2 finger kit kat is quite a huge step for me and with everything going on I've had to change breads and that as well so I'm thinking I'm  doing rather well 
xx


----------



## Docb

Give yourself a pat on the back Kaylz, you really are doing rather well.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today.

*Breakfast.*
3 eggs scrambled with butter and cream and a teeny bit of tomato ketchup.
1 mug of black unsweetened decaff coffee.

*Lunch.*
A handful of salted roasted peanuts and a 3cm cube of mature cheddar.
Drink decaff coffee - black unsweetened.

*Evening meal (still cooking)*

Beef shin and carrot and onion in white wine and oxo cube - I'm going to have konjac with it.

I'll probably make a dessert with freeze dried strawberry powder and coconut oil and desiccated coconut later.


----------



## Kaylz

B - same as every other day
D - wholemeal tuna sandwich (finishing the tin I opened yesterday off, don't worry it was transferred to a plastic container and put in the fridge lol) 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat
T - unsmoked gammon steak, boiled potatoes, roast sprouts and onion gravy and then a square of Lindt 90%
3 mugs of coffee, 2 cups cafetiere coffee and 4 pints of water
@rebrascora I'm sure I remember seeing you mention you use Lidl Greek yoghurt, am I correct? If so mind giving me exactly the product and the nutrition information for it please? I'm a bit fed up of raspberries with my porridge so considering putting either yoghurt or peanut butter in it instead lol
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Kaylz said:


> @rebrascora I'm sure I remember seeing you mention you use Lidl Greek yoghurt, am I correct? If so mind giving me exactly the product and the nutrition information for it please? I'm a bit fed up of raspberries with my porridge so considering putting either yoghurt or peanut butter in it instead lol
> xx


Kaylz - just an idea - I don't know if you like nutmeg and cinnamon, but when I used to eat porridge (I don't any more - I can't get away with oats in any amount ) I used to grate a small bit of nutmeg and sprinkle a bit of cinnamon into it and swirl some Greek yoghurt  and back then I added a bit of sugar but nowadays it would be some erythritol.  Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Clever_cloggs

Like the idea of this thread. I’ve entered a porridge-obsessed stage in my life, so instead of slices of Burgen, I’m now having porridge as my carb with every meal. 

B - porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter
L - two small burgers (no bread), some veg and porridge with almond butter for desert 
D - 2.5 sausages, steamed carrot and, you guessed it, porridge for desert


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Clever_cloggs said:


> Like the idea of this thread. I’ve entered a porridge-obsessed stage in my life, so instead of slices of Burgen, I’m now having porridge as my carb with every meal.
> 
> B - porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter
> L - two small burgers (no bread), some veg and porridge with almond butter for desert
> D - 2.5 sausages, steamed carrot and, you guessed it, porridge for desert


Just checking - you do know that porridge is high carb?
Some people can eat it and it doesn't peak their blood sugars but I'm one who daren't even look at it


----------



## Clever_cloggs

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Just checking - you do know that porridge is high carb?
> Some people can eat it and it doesn't peak their blood sugars but I'm one who daren't even look at it


It’s supposed to have a low glycaemic index, so shouldn’t spike blood sugar levels but yes, of course, I take the required amount of insulin for it.


----------



## Kaylz

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Kaylz - just an idea - I don't know if you like nutmeg and cinnamon, but when I used to eat porridge (I don't any more - I can't get away with oats in any amount ) I used to grate a small bit of nutmeg and sprinkle a bit of cinnamon into it and swirl some Greek yoghurt  and back then I added a bit of sugar but nowadays it would be some erythritol.  Absolutely amazing.


I do like cinnamon not sure about nutmeg though, my mum doesn't like it so not sure I've ever tried it, I used to eat yoghurt all the time but was Tesco so dont have a clue of the nutrition of stuff available to me at the moment xx


----------



## Kaylz

Clever_cloggs said:


> It’s supposed to have a low glycaemic index, so shouldn’t spike blood sugar levels but yes, of course, I take the required amount of insulin for it.


Youd be amazed at the spikes it can cause even with the correct amount of insulin lol xx


----------



## silentsquirrel

Kaylz said:


> I do like cinnamon not sure about nutmeg though, my mum doesn't like it so not sure I've ever tried it, I used to eat yoghurt all the time but was Tesco so dont have a clue of the nutrition of stuff available to me at the moment xx


Have you never had an egg custard tart?  It's nutmeg on the top of those.


----------



## Kaylz

silentsquirrel said:


> Have you never had an egg custard tart?  It's nutmeg on the top of those.


No, cold eggy custard never really appealed to me so when I did frequent bakeries for a sweet treat it was pigs ears, caramel sponge cake, strawberry tart etc xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> No, cold eggy custard never really appealed to me so when I did frequent bakeries for a sweet treat it was pigs ears, caramel sponge cake, strawberry tart etc xx


What are pigs ears?


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> What are pigs ears?


Errm, pastry hearts? iced palmiers? heard of either of those? keep forgetting and using words etc from up here lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz 
The yoghurt I get at Lidl, which is the lowest carb I have found so far is Milbona Creamy Greek Natural Yoghurt. It comes in a big blue and white 1kg bucket or a 500g pot but oddly the pot has a slightly different nutritional spec (slightly higher carbs) and tastes slightly different. I always get the bucket and it lasts me about 10 days although the instructions say to eat within 2 days of opening. I never worry about such things, but that might be an issue for you perhaps. Nutritional info is 10g fat per 100g of which 6.6 is saturated and 3.2g carbs per 100g all of which is from the natural sugars in milk. It also contains 4.6g protein per 100g. Best of all, it tastes yum! Beware they also do a Low Fat variation which comes in the same tub but the blue labelling is slightly paler, so easy to pick up the wrong one if you are not paying attention and looking for the word "Creamy"   

I have 2 good dessert spoon dollops of it with 40g Eat Natural Low Carb Granola, 5-6 fresh raspberries, 8-10 blueberries, a dessert spoon of seeds and a sprinkling of cinnamon and it takes 3 units of bolus (plus another 2 to account for DP for me).


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Errm, pastry hearts? iced palmiers? heard of either of those? keep forgetting and using words etc from up here lol xx


Nope.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Nope.


really? you'll never have heard/know what fly cemetery is either then? 
This is a pigs lug/ear but ours generally was covered over the top with pink icing xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz

Fly cemetery surely has to be what we would call "sly cake". Basically a dried fruit pie. Never heard it called fly cemetery but totally makes sense.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> really? you'll never have heard/know what fly cemetery is either then?
> This is a pigs lug/ear but ours generally was covered over the top with pink icing xx
> View attachment 13820


No I have never heard of them either. 
They look abit like a Type of Dainsh Pastry to me.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz
> 
> Fly cemetery surely has to be what we would call "sly cake". Basically a dried fruit pie. Never heard it called fly cemetery but totally makes sense.


basically yeah its like a fruit slice lol


grovesy said:


> No I have never heard of them either.
> They look abit like a Type of Dainsh Pastry to me.


I'll have to remember to google things when I'm mentioning things and use a language we all know what it is lol 
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> basically yeah its like a fruit slice lol
> 
> I'll have to remember to google things when I'm mentioning things and use a language we all know what it is lol
> xx


Noooo, don't do that! Far more fun/interesting learning new words/names for things. Sly cake will now forever be Fly Cemetery. Can't wait to tell my partner that one! I was thrown by the pigs ears/lugs... the only thing I could think of was the triangular shape of an apple turnover but that just didn't seem right. Good to learn something new each day.


----------



## Ditto

Pig's Ears! It makes perfect sense when you see the photo. Never heard them called that. Used to luv them with cream in and apple turnovers too.


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> Noooo, don't do that! Far more fun/interesting learning new words/names for things. Sly cake will now forever be Fly Cemetery. Can't wait to tell my partner that one! I was thrown by the pigs ears/lugs... the only thing I could think of was the triangular shape of an apple turnover but that just didn't seem right. Good to learn something new each day.


Sly cake?


----------



## rebrascora

grovesy said:


> Sly cake?


A dried fruit pie made in a baking tray and served as a square. It is the same as Fly Cemetery.... if you google either term you will get photos which hopefully will explain it better than a verbal description.


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> A dried fruit pie made in a baking tray and served as a square. It is the same as Fly Cemetery.... if you google either term you will get photos which hopefully will explain it better than a verbal description.


Not heard of that either.
Looks like a sweet mincemeat pie to me.


----------



## rebrascora

grovesy said:


> Not heard of that either.
> Looks like a sweet mincemeat pie to me.



Yes, that is pretty much what it is although the filling is not as bound together as mincemeat. It really is more like dried currant pie and you get it all year round, whereas mince pies are usually just at Christmas. It is really tasty though.


----------



## Kaylz

Todays menu seen as I know what's for tea in an hour lol
B - same as every other day
D - Wholemeal salami sandwich and a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat
T - mince bulked with mushrooms in oxo, sprouts and potatoes with an egg dropped in the mince for the last 5 minutes to cook and a generous knob of butter on the side of my plate to accompany the potatoes and then a square Lindt 90%
Have had 2 mugs of coffee, 2 pints of water and 2 cups cafetiere coffee, will have 1 more pint of water and 1 more mug of coffee before the day is out
Have decided to get some Coop peanut butter tomorrow to start having with breakfast instead of the raspberries, hopefully iti goes well but wont be till the end of the week at least as I've got 200g of raspberries in the fridge to get through after tomorrows serving lol
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had a slight change of breakfast yesterday as I am getting low on my low carb granola and trying to eke things out and empty the cupboards before I have to shop again and found a few very sad and slightly less crisp than I would have liked, supermarket equivalent Shreddies in the back of the cupboard. I had 33g of those with my yoghurt, raspberries and seeds and cup of coffee with cream. Gave myself 6 units of Fiasp (2 for DP, 3 for the Shreddies and one for luck/correction and it worked out pretty well. 

Had a square of 70% chocolate with a spoonful of peanut butter at lunchtime

Dinner was some lamb bolognaise leftovers with courgetti followed by a dark chocolate ginger biscuit left over from Christmas. The packet says that they are 9.something grams of carbs per biscuit but every time I have one at bedtime which is a very rare treat, with appropriate insulin, I am high the next morning, so I jabbed myself the 1 unit for the biscuit, dunked it in cream to slow it down and also increased my basal by one and hey presto I was on the money this morning with a 5.4.... I hardly ever manage to get 5s so very happy with that.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I've been trying to do low carb after listening to that book The Diabetic Code. I'm still pigging out!  Why am I so greedy? Huge amounts of everything.
> 
> Tum: 50 Weight: 14stones 11.2pounds
> B: 7.8 @ 6.35 am - Pint water with fibre - 2 Eggs scrambled in olive oil with mushrooms, garlics, red onion, tomato and 2 rashers bacon - Pint Water with meds.
> L: Pt water - Kipper with cooked tomatoes.
> D: Pt water - Lots of baked rashers bacon with nearly a whole steamed sweetheart cabbage - more water...


Just a tip.  When I eat things like tomatoes (which are quite sweet) I end up eating more than I meant to do. Something about sweet foods seems to send my ability to eat sensible amounts right out of the window.

If I eat more fat and stuff like the microwave bread made with almond flour and psyllium husk my appetite settles down and I feel fuller.
I would suggest to begin with to add a chunk of mature cheddar to your breakfast choices and cut out the tomatoes and onion. Maybe scramble the eggs and add the cheese and if you have them a sprinkle of chopped peppers and if you can get them spring onions and only eat one snipped up into stuff.

Again the kipper with tomatoes doesn't seem filling enough, but if you ate enough kipper (try without the tomato) and just had kipper I bet you'd feel more satisfied because partly you'd be more bored with it by the time you'd finished and the sweet tomatoes wouldn't be derailing your moving into using fat for fuel. Here having some microwave almond bread would make a big difference to how full you feel.

Cabbage is also quite high carb if you eat a lot of it. You would do better eating more eggs with your bacon - boiled or fried. If you stick to protein and fat (and almond flour creations fit in that category) as your main bulk of your meal and think of things like cabbage and onion as garnish rather than a main part you will start to find your appetite settle because fat and fibre is very filling and you will come to a point where you just don't feel like eating too much.

Give yourself treats that feel like being naughty but aren't naughty on keto. One of my favourites is a teaspoon of coconut oil mixed with some sweetener and powdered chocolate and desiccated coconut. I think the official name for something like this is a fat bomb. Tastes wonderful and doesn't flick the 'eat more and more and more' switch at all.

It is weird but at first with keto you need to forget all about calories and learn to love fat while remembering that eating carbs with fat is bad for you - but eating fat without carbs isn't. xxx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Yesterday*

Skipped breakfast.

*Late Lunch*
Shin of beef casserole made with shin of beef, oxtail, tinned tomatoes, onion, parsnip, carrots, white wine

All day drank decaf black coffee and water.

Skipped evening meal as still full from lunch.


Today.

*Breakfast*

Leftover shin of beef casserole with chia seeds.

*Lunch*
Large chunk of cucumber with a lot of mayonnaise and a small sliced tomato.

*Snack*
Pack of pork cracklings.
a very small chunk of mature cheese
three slices of wafer thin ham
two small silverskin pickled onions - won't be eating them again as I found them disgustingly sweet.


----------



## billyblue

fasting from 9pm till 10am
- 10am Tumeric pill on empty stomach followed by 1 liter of water
- 10.30 am coffee with stevia
- 11.00 am to 1.00 pm home workout and cycling 
- first meal at 1.00 pm chicken or beef or salmon all marinated in (white vinegar, soy sauce, salt, pepper, spices, squeeze of lime) baked with garlic and onion with a side of baked veggies
- 3.00pm small snack, i back cookie and cakes using almond flour & stevia (chocolate cakes, pistachio cookies, almond cookies...)
- 7.00 pm, home happy hour with either 2 gin tonics or 2 wine glasses with raw vegetables 
- 8.00 pm dinner same lunch method, sometimes i do pizza with almond flour
- 9.00pm fasting starts 
i drink around 5 liters of water per day


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
2 glucose chews
B - jumbo oats done in almond milk with raspberries and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal corned beef sandwich and a dark chocolate kit kat, pint of water
T - mince and mushrooms in oxo, egg dropped in for last 5 minutes, potatoes, sprouts, healthy dollop of butter for my tatties, square Lindt 90% and a pint of water
Also had 2 other mugs of coffee, 2 cups cafetiere coffee and a pint of water
Bedtime - digestive biscuit to stop me waking hypo again this morning
Today
same up until tea time including coffee's and waters
T - corned beef omelette, potatoes, fine beans and bar moser roth 85%
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats done in almond milk with peanut butter  mug of coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with a tin of john west chilli & garlic tuna infusions, was delish! and a dark chocolate kit kat, pint of water
T - gammon steak, roasted brussels boiled potatoes and onion gravy, square lindt 90% and a pint of water
2 other mugs of coffee, 2 cups cafetiere coffee and another pint of water
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - same as yesterday
D - wholemeal salami sandwich and a dark chocolate mint kit kat, pint of water
T - corned beef omelette, fine beans, potatoes and a bar Moser Roth 85%, pint of water
coffee's and waters throughout the day


----------



## Kaylz

seems I'm the only one still taking part here
B - jumbo oats in almond milk with peanut butter and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal corned beef sandwich and a dark chocolate mint kit kat with a pint of water
T - mince done in oxo bulked with mushrooms with an egg  dropped in, boiled potatoes, huge pile of steamed broccoli seen as Lidl can't source brussels all year round like Tesco and a square Lindt 90% with a pint of water
2 other mugs of coffee, 2 cups cafetiere coffee and 1 other pint of water
xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz.... you have spurred me into action....

                   BG 4.3. Took 1.5 units of Fiasp to cover DP
Breakfast... Glass of water and a cup of coffee with cream 
                   2 boiled eggs with some braised red cabbage 
                   2nd cup of coffee with cream.... naughty!

                   No QA insulin prebolused as BG was 4.3
Lunch.......  Glass of water. 
                   2 Roasted pork chops. 
                   Stewed rhubarb with a little sweetener and some creamy Greek yoghurt and a few mixed seeds.
                   Used 1 unit of Fiasp an hour after eating to deal with carbs from protein breakdown as BG 5.6 and rising.

                   BG 6.4 2 units of Fiasp
Dinner....... Glass of water followed by a small glass of rose wine with my food
                   Haggis with carrot and swede mash, leeks and braised red cabbage 
                   Small chunk of cheese at bedtime 

Remained beautifully in range all day apart from 1.5 hrs after dinner when I went up to  a disappointing 9.8. Think the Fiasp took a bit longer than usual to get going and the carbs in the carrot and swede mash and oats in the haggis got gobbled up by my digestive system in smart style


----------



## bakebeans

Since I’ve been home on furlough I feel like all I’ve eaten is rubbish. I hope by writing what I eat on here everyday I’ll shame myself into being good again. So here goes.....

Breakfast: eat natural granola with a few blueberries and yogurt 
Lunch: tuna salad and homemade celeriac crisps 
Snack: 3 small pieces of Easter egg and 2 mini eggs (had to be eaten so I could throw the packet away!)
Dinner: Donna kebab and chips. Ate half of the pitta and more chips than I should have. Bg was 7.3 3 hours after and I’m gutted it’s the highest number I’ve seen in a while
Plenty of tea drunk during the day and 3 pints of water.


----------



## bakebeans

Yesterday started so well!
Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt
Lunch: salad and a packet of skips
2 cookies
Dinner: Home made lasagne and veg
Snack: handful if cashews

Plenty of tea and water throughout the day and a can of coke


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I've not been posting because what I eat is shocking and stupid ie yesterday:-
> 
> B: Pint water with fibre / three very thick Warburtons white toasts with Anchor butter and thick mature cheese on top with brown sauce on two and ketchup on the other, I was full after two but forced myself to finish the lot! / Pint water with meds.
> L: One deluxe orange chocolate Easter Egg (well, most of it anyways), Tuna and corn butties and probably more of the same later, I lose track, just keep eating, even my sister asks why are you like that? I don't know.
> D: One huge Roast Chicken dinner inc. four huge fat Roasties, mound buttery Mash, one big Ear of Corn, some cheesy stuff and gravy. Good grief.
> S: Two or three thick white toasts with cheese triangles on... this is what lead to the episode during the night and I've now got to start being sensible or one of these times I'm not going to wake up in time to stop myself choking. It's obscene that half the world is starving and I'm pigging out.


Oh Ditto!!

you must be feeling very stressed and you are comfort eating 

Can you find something non-food related that you enjoy to do instead as a way of treating yourself? Or something that you get so engrossed in it will take your mind off food?

I'm a fine one to talk though.

I made Irish soda bread for my husband because it is our thirtieth anniversary today and I wanted to make something nice for him.
I ate two thin slices and my blood sugars shot up to 11!!!
That's after doing half an hour on the exercise bike as well.

So I drank two cups of double strength peppermint tea and that's bringing it down and I had an avocado without daring to even put lemon juice on it. It is at 8.9 now.

I don't think it matters if you eat a lot of food - but you mustn't eat high carb food. I've realised not even a little bit of high carb food is doable.

But you can eat generous amounts of bacon and chicken and cheese.

I think if you start the day with a massive omelette made with six eggs and cheese and plenty of melted butter mixed into it and some bacon and a big drink of tea you will find you don't get the urge to overeat as much because the high fat content will make you feel full.

If you eat carby stuff as well as high fat and protein your body doesn't trigger the feeling full mechanism and as soon as the carbs are processed your body starts craving more and that's why you end up over doing it.

Try a nice naughty feeling high fat breakfast with no bread or carbs at all.  And see if that helps any xxx


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt
Lunch: ham and cheese salad sandwich using livlife bread, packet of skips and half a cookie
Dinner: chicken breast covered in red pesto, slice of cheese and bacon cooked in the oven with swede and carrot mash and salad
Snack: hand full of cashews 

Again plenty of tea throughout the day and a couple of pints of no added sugar Vimto squash


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today.

Breakfast - guacamole made with avocado and tomato and garlic and olive oil and worcester sauce and tabasco
with a 'bread' roll made of coconut flour and psyllium husk
and a cup of decaff coffee.

Lunch
1/2 a Rib eye steak with tomato salad.
Water and coffee to drink.

Evening meal
1/2 a rib eye steak with stir fried mushrooms and yellow peppers and cauliflower rice and a half clove of garlic.
a bite of my husband's cheese on soda bread toast.

some cheese and a teaspoon of Branston pickle
and I sneaked some butter while I was making it for tomorrow.

checked my bloods before bed and 7.1 mmols/L


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola, yogurt, 8 blueberries and 2 bites of hubby’s cheese and ham bagel 
Lunch: cheese and ham salad sandwich with livlife bread a packet of popcorn and 8 malteasers
Dinner: steak with peppers and onions, salad, celeriac chips and some pepper sauce.
Snacks: handful of cashews and 6 normal homemade chips
Plenty of tea, water and juice through the day

Bg before dinner was 4.9 
Went for a little walk after, was 5.2 after 2 hours
5.7 after 2 1/2 hours
5.9 after 3 hours and a huge mug of tea


----------



## bakebeans

Ditto said:


> I bought a celeriac once, didn't know what the heck to do with it!



We love it. Get through a couple a week. I just peel it, cut it into chips and pop it in boiling water for a couple of mins then put it in the oven with some oil, paprika and salt. 
Celeriac mash is also lovely


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I bought a celeriac once, didn't know what the heck to do with it!


I fell in love with celeriac because my dad was from Paris and so he introduced me at an early age to something called Remoulade.
Basically you peel the celeriac (I find this hard work so I hack a manageable piece off and then peel the piece and then continue until I have the amount I want) and then you tightly wrap the rest in clingfilm to stop it going brown and keep it in the fridge..

Then you slice the celeriac into very thin matchstick pieces (or you can grate it using one of the bigger grate sizes) and toss them in lemon juice and then you have a choice.

You can either use them raw or (as Ido) you plunge them into boiling salted water still with the lemon juice (the posh term for this then is acidulated water - because it has the lemon juice in it) and leave them in the boiling water for about five to eight minutes and then drain them with a colander and run very cold water over them to stop them cooking any more and to cool them down fast.

Then mix them with mayonnaise and if you like it, a small piece of grated garlic. Then you have a salad/coleslaw type stuff you can eat all at once (my preference) or you can keep it in the fridge for 3 days and dip into it until it has gone. I don't think it keeps if you use raw celeriac - you have to eat it straight away.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with a few blueberries and a mug of tea
Lunch: egg, bacon, mushrooms and an avocado 
Dinner: chilli and lime chips with salad
Snack: 2 cold sausages and half a pack of cheese and onion french fries.

Water and tea throughout the day
Bg was 4.9 before dinner. Went for a walk and watched a film after and forgot to check it again


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

A bit of a weird day for food today.
I overdid things yesterday and I had no brain power or energy to cook sensibly.

Breakfast - five grilled slices of unsmoked bacon and three scrambled eggs with butter and decaff coffee.

Then I just sort of ate things during the day but not really meals as such.

I ate -
           1. an entire cucumber including the skin
           2. A smallish piece of cheese
           3. A sixth of a chocolate digestive biscuit
           4. About two ounces of salted peanuts.
           5. The lid from a baked potato with butter and salt
6. an avocado with mayonnaise and vinegar.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt and some blueberries 
Lunch: tuna salad and a packet of skips
Dinner: bbq burger, 2 sausages and 2 chicken drumsticks with grilled veg cooked in garlic butter
Snack: 2 tiny pieces chocolate and 2 chicken drumsticks 

I’ve my half of a small Easter egg left that I’ve been putting off eating all week don’t think I can hold off much longer!


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Umm... right ...  yesterday...that  would be  the  23rd.  Can I remember that far back?
Breakfast: homemade nut granola with a splash of semi skimmed milk.  2  cups coffee with a tablespoonful of cream in each.
Started measuring cream once we were on lockdown.  Becoming aware it might  be  a while before more is available is good motivation to be careful with quantities. 2 eggs scrambled  with  butter.
more coffee with cream and two  lowcarb lemon and almond shortbread biscuits. First time making  these. 
Lunch: Avocado, tomato and cheese with  vinagraitte dressing. Garden Salad, lettuce, radish, spring onion.  water and tea.
Dinner:  Roast chicken leg, cooked some courgettes with a bit  of red pepper and cheese, frozen french  beans 
glass of wine,another of sugar free  tonic
2  cups of tea


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> In my food dairy for yesterday I've just put "don't ask" but today I've been good. I can't believe it really.



Well done Jan.

Had a go at dyeing boiled eggs this morning in an attempt to boost my energy levels by doing something fun and make a sensible breakfast at the same time.
So

*Breakfast: *four boiled eggs - my husband had the plain ones and I had the decorated ones in case Sharpie ink is poisonous.

*Lunch:* Roast chicken (a lot of it), a small roast potato, a quarter of a roast carrot and a third of a roast parsnip

*Evening meal: *About three ounces of chicken liver pate made with ghee and chopped onion and salt and tarragon and garlic.

All day drinking water, peppermint tea and decaff coffee.


 I've gone three days now without managing to do any time on my exercise bike. 



I had a choice between exercising or sleeping this evening and sleeping won - mainly because my eyes kept closing when I sat down so it made sense to go with the flow.


Went to 'bed' ( it's 'chair' really but that sounds weird) around six o'clock this evening and woke up at 10.30.


Will potter about for a few hours and then try and get another four hours sleep. Tomorrow morning is the early dairy delivery when we get cream and milk from our milk person so I need to be up around four to bring it in from the doorstep and decontaminate it all.

Then I will be making butter from the cream and making a loaf of soda bread from the buttermilk.


I spent most of the day before yesterday re-organising and deep cleaning the kitchen and I'm still recovering from that which is why I went three days without using my exercise bike.  I'm hoping to put that right tomorrow.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

@Ditto, no cream shortage in  the  shops.  Getting  there  to buy  some is  the  difficulty.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with blueberries 
Lunch: chicken salad 
Dinner: meatball pasta and 3 pieces of garlic bread ( tiny portion of pasta, was mainly spiralised courgette and carrot)
Snacks: half a small Easter egg and a spoon full of peanut butter


----------



## Felinia

I'm on full lockdown and reliant on the contents of the Pensioner box delivered to me, plus meal replacement drinks.  So not the best diabetic diet in the world - too much bread, potatoes and sweet treats.  But I must confess I did enjoy the 90gm of new potatoes I had yesterday with some lemon sole from the freezer plus lots of veggies.  Otherwise it was bacon, egg, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast, strawberries, yogurt plus a muffin.


----------



## Eddy Edson

B'fast - Extra-big soy flat white + chia seeds; blackberries and walnuts + lemon juice.

Lunch: Not really, just a soy flat white + chia seeds; peanuts + lemon juice.

Dinner: Bowl with avocado, leaves, edamame, strawberries, crumbled up pumpernickel, snow peas, walnuts + lemon juice.

Grazing: Too many almonds.

One multi-vit supplement for the Vit B12 and zinc.

Tomorrow: Pomegranate season started here & I have one sitting in the fuit bowl resigning itself to being breakfast


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I'm trying something new today.
I have been buying a delivery box of veg and fruit.
Most of the fruit gets taken to my mum as do a couple of the big spuds and the more carby veg.

My husband likes potatoes though and so I prepared all of them at once and boiled them up in my pressure cooker and then chilled them down fast and "bottled" them in a huge olive jar with heavily salted water and put them in the fridge.

Now I've read somewhere that if you cook then chill then cook potatoes they become a lower GI.
I roasted some of the cooked and chilled veg (inc potatoes) yesterday and then today found a large roast potato hiding with the leftover chicken and that potato had been cooked chilled cooked and chilled again!!!

I made my potato salad (sliced in vinaigrette dressing with half a tomato) with the cold roast potato and made my husband's with the cooked then chilled and bottled potatoes.

My theory being that if cooking and chilling and cooking reduces the GI then another stage of chilling might help even more.

I also hoped the vinegar in the dressing might help too. I also had a pot of peppermint tea with my meal.

*Breakfast*

A 'bread' roll made from coconut flour and psyllium husk and a weeny bit of yeast and buttermilk - I'm pining after the soda bread I'm making for my husband and trying to make a non-spiking alternative - not got there yet but it iwas okay.

Chicken liver pate and home made butter.

*Lunch*

Cold roast chicken and my double chilled roast potato salad with half a tomato and oil and vinegar dressing.
Strawberry cream pudding - from whipped double cream and freeze dried strawberry powder and freeze dried strawberry pieces.
Pot of peppermint tea.

2 hours after eating my blood sugar is 6.8mmols/L !!! I think I may have found a way for me to eat potatoes that don't cause spiking - double chilling and a side order of peppermint tea!!

Not sure what I'm having for evening meal.  I think it might be cauliflower cheese.

Edited to update - evening meal was an avocado.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto talking low carb I hope you checked your sausages, some can actually be rather high in carbs due to fillers etc xx


----------



## bakebeans

Today started well
Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with blueberries 
Lunch: cheese, ham and mushroom 3 egg omelette with salad
Snack: apple 
Dinner: Chinese take away. We’ve not had a prober Chinese takeaway in a year so tonight we thought we would and I’d use it as an experiment. 
Bg before eating 4.6
I had dry bbq ribs, 2 chicken balls, couple of spoonfuls of crispy chilli beef and mushroom chow mien, chicken and veg, 5 pieces of salt and pepper chicken and a few chips....then another chicken ball an hour later 
Bg after 2 hours was 8.9 this worried me so I drank 3 glasses of water 
Bg after 3 hours 7.5
Bg after 4 hours 4.2 checked another finger 3.9
Now it’s come down I’m happy to go to bed was worried it was going to shoot up after the first hour. 

Verdict was the take away was nice but not sure it was worth the worry or the horrible uncomfortable too full feeling


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto yeah I wouldn't say they were low carb, if they were Richmond Thick sausages then 4 would be 25.6g carbs xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> That's not bad I don't think Kaylz. Less carbs than Cheerios and milk, ton of sweeties, one CoOp Easter Egg, a trifle, a roast dinner, a portion of chips and a fry up on toast, typical day's fayre if I'm not 'low carbing.'  Plus there was the day of four cans of baked beans. Low carb is fab, my liver symptoms have eased off already. I shall keep it up as I need to stay around a while longer. Be ironic if the virus gets me now!


I think you are doing brilliantly for now Jan.  I must admit I've been a bit worried about you but I got a happy glow when I read your last couple of posts.  I think I can detect the beginnings of a love-affair between you and low carb and it warms the cockles of my heart


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today.

Breakfast - two boiled eggs

Lunch - two avocados with a cold sliced boiled potato in oil and vinegar.

snack - chocolate teddies I made myself with 100% dark chocolate, a splash of double cream, cocoa butter and freeze dried strawberry pieces.

Evening meal.

oven cooked potato wedges made from cold boiled potatoes and ghee and oregano with mayonnaise to dip.
1 hard boiled egg.

All day drinking peppermint tea and decaffeinated coffee.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

sunday, 26-04-2020  
breakfast: nut granola, confit chicken livers.2 coffee  with  cream
Lunch: ham  slice, salad, lettuce, radish, half  a  tomato, red  cabbage coleslaw.  few  walnuts, water and tea
dinner: pasta (20 wholemeal  penne)with  pesto and left over  ( carefully  saved  )  roast chicken stirred  in,  brocolli  and carrots,  glass of wine.and  one  of  water.
tea in the evening, several cups. i was thirsty after a  hot  day.


monday  27-04-2020
breakfast:  nut granola, confit chicken livers,  2 coffee with cream 
lunch:  ham slice spread  generously with mayo  then  rolled  up  with  rocket  inside, first  rocket from my garden -very, tasty 
forgot to drink  the  tea, microwaved  it  later.
dinner: pasta (20 wholemeal  penne)with  pesto and tuna stirred  in, ( wasn't very nice. wont be making that  again) brocolli and carrots,  glass of wine.and  one  of  water.
Too much  dark chocolate with almonds in  the  evening. 
 .


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: 3 pieces of livlife toast with peanut butter
Dinner: pizza stuffed chicken, celeriac chips and salad with sugar free strawberry jelly handful of frozen fruit and cream
Snack: mini packet of chocolate fingers 

Didn’t check bg before dinner but went for a little walk after and was 4.9 2 hours after eating


----------



## Ivostas66

Breakfast: Porridge with blueberries
Snacked on a Banana at 10:30 as I was 5.2 with a downward arrow
Lunch: Spinach Dahl soup with a slice of seeded wholemeal bread
Dinner: Spaghetti and meatballs 

6.5 prior to going to bed, but climbed to over 10 whilst sleep, with a waking BG of 8.2


----------



## Kaylz

B - porridge done in almond milk with peanut butter and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal salami sandwich and a dark chocolate kit kat with a pint of water
T - mince bulked with mushrooms in oxo and  an egg dropped in for the  last 5 minutes to cook, potatoes, steamed broccoli and 1 square Lindt 90% with a pint of water
Bedtime - 2 digestives, if things carry on I'll need to reduce my basal   
I also had 1 other pint of water, 2 mugs of coffee and 2 cups cafetiere coffee 
xx


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola with yogurt 
Lunch: avocado, egg, bacon and mushrooms
Snack: some cheesy doretos and a cereal bar 
Dinner: large piece of bettered fish (26g carbs) 8 chips and steamed veg
Bg before dinner 4.4
2 hours after 7.2
3 hours after 5.4


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: 2 pieces of ham, 2 hard boiled eggs, cucumber, tomatoes, chees, celery, lettuce, avocado, Brazil nuts and 4 pieces of pepperoni 
Dinner: roast turkey with roast celeriac and veg
Snack: tiny choc bun the kids made today and some peanuts 

I tested my bg before dinner and was a bit confused. First result was 5.9 which I thought was a tad high so tried again on a different finger, 4.9 so tried again on the first finger and got 5.2. I know it can vary but 4.9-5.9 is quite a jump in my mind. Makes me wonder if when I’ve been seeing results in the 4s maybe I’m actually higher?


----------



## Kaylz

bakebeans said:


> but 4.9-5.9 is quite a jump in my mind


15-20% error margin generally, 15% would be 0.885mmol and 20% would be 1.18mmol so I wouldn't say it's overly concerning xx


----------



## Docb

I think the ISO standard is +/- 15%, that is the device should return a result somewhere between +15% and -15% of a laboratory test.  So if the true value was 5mmol/l, the device should show somewhere between 4.1 and 5.8.  That is just for the errors in the test machine, taking into account all variations in the test strips and meters.  You might expect a single meter using a single batch of test strips to show less variability.  You have then got the sampling error, taking a small spot of blood from jabbing a hole in a finger somewhere and expecting that to give the same answer from a syringeful from a vein is pushing it a bit.  

When you weigh it all up, a range of 4.9 to 5.9 for what you think should be identical readings is not unreasonable. Actually it is a bit amazing that hand held glucometers give readings which are as close as they are.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

tuesday 26-04-2020
breakfast:nut  granola,  2 Coffee With  Cream,,  confit chicken livers.
no morning coffee today, glass of water instead.
Lunch: one slice pain kapnor toast with pâté. Garden Salad, today rocket and romaine lettuce with white radish and spring onion. Red cabbage coleslaw and cucumber. Water and tea to drink.
Afternoon: tea
Ate the carrot raw while preparing dinner. (this is getting to be a habit) shoulder pork chop marinated in the last of the red pesto. Roasted celariac, green beans and peas from the freezer. Glass of water and one of wine.
Later cheese chunk and ONE square of chocolate. Should have been a treat, but stomach didn't like it.
Its a very accurate stress monitor.  I  feel ok, but  stomach says "not really."


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: 2 hard boiled eggs, ham, cheese, cucumber, tomato, celery and a few chilli heatwave Doritos
Dinner: meatballs and courgetti 2 pieces of garlic bread
Snack: peanuts


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Tues 28-04-2020
Breakfast nut granola and CWC one scrambled egg with two rashers of bacon.
Lunch: Garden salad, one slice pain Kapnor toast with i thick slice of pâté on top. Almost more pâté than toast. red cabbage coleslaw. Cucumber. Water and tea.
More tea, and more tea.
Dinner: had the second shoulder pork chop. So much more juicy than the loin version. Roast celariac, brocolli, carrot, and a few bits of leek. Water to drink.

Then made lemon mug cakes. Took ages working out the sweetener substitutes, have only one in the cupboard. But cakes came out ok. Had one with cream.  Cannot enthuse, was not that good. But it was acceptable and guilt free.
Other will be Mid morning treat tomorrow, but only if I go out on bike first.

Spent the afternoon, sorting out/cleaning the fridge, riced some veg for freezing. Fridge is looking a bit empty now, however freezer is nearly full.

weds 29-04-2020
breakfast:nut granola, CWC x2 cauliflower kedgeree. made with one half an onion, one fillet of whitefish, rarely see smoked haddock here, and one portion of cauli rice. One egg for garnish,spices etc obviously.
Very filling so left half for tomorrow.
Much anticipated coffee and cake, cake is ok, slightly different texture due to using coconut flour.
Chilly damp day, automatically got bowl and scissors for collecting salad, opened the door, gust of wind and rain in my face, shut it again - warm lunch needed  today.
Lunch: found a packet of tomato soup. one portion is 16g carbs. Slightly increased size of portion, stirred in spoonfull of yoghurt, guestimated 22g carbs, Had small chunk of cheese and three rashers of bacon as side order. Dont know if the charcoaled bacon contributed much nutritionally, certainly didn't do anything for flavour.
BG before meal 4.6
hour and 15mins later 7.4 oops! Maybe not a good idea to have larger portion.
45 mins later, hit the two hours this time 5.0
Does this mean its an ok meal?  Have two portions left, one in freezer.
two mugs of tea late afternoon.
Dinner: a cheesy, bolognaisy thing from the freezer, with buttered cabbage, brocolli and green beans, water and wine.
evening: tea and two sqares of dark chocolate with hazelnuts. Very pleased i managed to stop at two.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast : Roll made from almond flour, coconut flour and psyllium husk spread with almond butter and a drink of decaff coffee.

Lunch: Lamb chop grilled with cabbage and cauliflower and mint sauce made from dried mint, vinegar, hot water and a pinch of erythritol.
Drink: Organic green tea

Evening meal: Steak Pie made with a tin of stewed steak in gravy and crust made from almond flour, coconut flour and psyllium husk.
Drink: Large cup of peppermint tea


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with 1 chopped strawberry
Lunch: 2 boiled eggs, 2 pieces of ham, 2 gherkins, 4 Brazil nuts, cucumber, tomatoes, cheese, lettuce and coleslaw And some chilli Doritos 
Dinner: home made chicken curry with cauliflower rice, an onion Bhaji and some mini popadoms 
Snack: peanuts


----------



## SkinnyLiz

30-04-2020
Breakfast: nut granola, cauliflower kedgeree,  2 CWC
cant remember if i had coffee in  the morning.
Lunch: the same tomato soup with yoghut stirred in.  Realised too late should have used cream. Was thinking soured cream and yoghurt is a decent substititute flavourwise, but has lot  more carbs.   
Before lunch BG.  5.4  Shot up to 9.9 in an hour, but forgot to set timer.  So no two hour figure. three  and a  half hours later. before dinner  was  still high at 6.8.one hour 6.9. 
Not a very good evening. Ate too much dinner, chicken casserole,(had  seconds) with  buttered cabbage and green beans, Glass of wine, then half a glass more. Two small bowls of raspberries and cream, far too much chocolate,and several chunks of cheese. 

01-05-2020
breakfast: just CWC  about 9am
brunch 11ish 2 sausages, vegetable  cakes,  fried mushrooms,  CWC
Tea  in the afternoon
Dinner; chicken casserole with cauliflower and carrot rice,(an experiment) and green beans, water and wine  (one glass) 
evening: tea


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with a strawberry 
Lunch: 2 boiled eggs, avocado, ham, cheese, tomatoes, cucumber, celery, lettuce and 5 Brazil nuts
Snack: peanuts
Dinner: steak, celeriac mash, steamed veg and pepper sauce
Afters: a handful of mixed berries topped with granola and cream. Tried to make it like crumble but it wasn’t great


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: six rashers of streaky smoked bacon ( I got a kilogram for £3.99 because they were frozen due to coming up to their date and I cooked them all so I could freeze them again)  and some scrambled egg made with double cream.

Lunch: Duck breast with coconut oil stir fry made of cabbage, carrot ribbons and shredded leek.
I accidentally ate a chocolate biscuit - I only meant to nibble a corner off my husband's but my mouth went out of control.

Evening meal - a chunk of cheddar.

All day drinking decaff coffee.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: 4 slices of ham 4 pieces of cheese 4 cheese crackers a packet of skips and a quarter of hubby’s bagel
Dinner: home made kfc with salad and celeriac chips
Snack: few bites of hubby’s magnum ice cream. It was delicious I didn’t want to give it back!


----------



## SkinnyLiz

02-05-2020


bakebeans said:


> Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt
> Lunch: 4 slices of ham 4 pieces of cheese 4 cheese crackers a packet of skips and a quarter of hubby’s bagel
> Dinner: home made kfc with salad and celeriac chips
> Snack: few bites of hubby’s magnum ice cream. It was delicious I didn’t want to give it back!


Totally understand that ...


----------



## SkinnyLiz

02-05-2020
Breakfast: nut granola, fried four baby plum tomatoes, some mushrooms, and two slices of fried halloumi.
Lunch: salad, lettuce, cucumber, radish, One slice pain kapnor toast, pâté.Cucumber is really on its last legs,threw the remainder into compost bin. raspberries and cream. Am losing weight, eat more. Tea.
Afternoon, got the munchies again. Several pieces of cheese. Then thought i might be thirsty. Had missed morning coffee and water at lunchtime, so put the kettle on for tea. Power went off. Tumble Dryer and kettle, happens every time. Do know how to reset. But it didn't work. Waited a few mins. Try again. Still nothing. Had to call MrSlim. We spend about fifteen, maybe twenty minutes on the phone, while he gives instructions, and I try to follow them. Eventually we get it sorted, everything is working again.
Now, time for a cup of  tea
Back to food. Started on the wine before dinner.
Dinner was teriyaki salmon using a recipe from internet. Made enough for two days. Buttered cabbage and peas. More raspberries and cream. Another glass of wine. Had several pieces of chocolate during the evening. Water before bed.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I accidentally ate a chocolate biscuit - I only meant to nibble a corner off my husband's but my mouth went out of control.


Am wondering  what  he  said  about  that?


----------



## SkinnyLiz

bakebeans said:


> Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with a strawberry
> Lunch: 2 boiled eggs, avocado, ham, cheese, tomatoes, cucumber, celery, lettuce and 5 Brazil nuts
> Snack: peanuts
> Dinner: steak, celeriac mash, steamed veg and pepper sauce
> Afters: a handful of mixed berries topped with granola and cream. Tried to make it like crumble but it wasn’t great


Try adding ground almonds and butter to the Granola topping


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

SkinnyLiz said:


> Am wondering  what  he  said  about  that?


He just got another one out of the tin.  And he told me to have a big cup of peppermint tea.

Breakfast: a piece of cheddar and some almonds and a cup of green tea

Lunch: 2 very small pieces of home made bread (yes it made me spike so I had peppermint tea and did some exercise biking and then it went back down to 6 within two hours) with home made butter and some salami slices.

Evening meal : a proper keto bread roll made from coconut flour and psyllium husk and butter and a cup of decaff coffee.

A bowl of home made ice cream - natvia sweetener, salted caramel flavouring and Madagascan vanilla extract, freeze dried strawberry pieces and double cream churned in my new ice cream maker. Shared with hubby.


----------



## Toucan

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> A bowl of home made ice cream


That looks really delicious! 
And looks as if the ice cream maker works well


----------



## Toucan

Hi everyone,
I'm at a point of needing to re-visit my daily carb intake, as morning readings are creeping up, so Have decided to go back to daily carb diary. Thought that as an additional 'incentive' to tow the line that I'll maybe share it on here each day.

So this is how it went yesterday:
Breakfast; Greek yoghurt, blueberries, seeds, teaspoon of honey
Lunch: Home made Cabbage soup, with some smoked maceral added + 2 Finncrisps with smear of soft chees and teaspoon of honey.
Supper: Baked salmon with lemon and butter, tomato, mushrooms, peas and a very small piece of potato.

All not too bad so far but then:
I had made my husband a cake, and will power not strong enough to resist a slice. I've put the rest of it in a tin with a lid that is very hard to get off!

So my total carb count was around 130, which resulted in a morning reading of 6.7. 
It wouldn't have been to bad without the 50g for the cake! - although honey is something that has crept into my eating recently and maybe needs to creep out again.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: packet of popcorn and 3 pieces of chocolate ( was busy so didn’t stop to eat) 
Dinner: dinosaur eggs, salad and corn on the cob
Afters: a little caramel cake bought for the kids but I couldn’t resist a slice 16g oh carbs checked bg 2.5 hours after eating and it was 5.3


----------



## Toucan

bakebeans said:


> dinosaur eggs


These look really good. I do a weekly ZOOM cooking session with my grandson  and maybe something we could make.
is there a link to a recipe anywhere?


----------



## Toucan

So day 2 of my 'getting back on track'  project:

Breakfast: Egg, turkey rasher, tomatoes
Lunch: Cheese Salad+ 1 Finncrisp with soft cheese and honey
Supper: Vegetable stir fry with left over salmon and a white sauce + glass of white wine
Snack: 1 Finncrisp with soft cheese and honey

Total carbs around 65 and also did a good exercise session.
But morning reading still stuck at 6.7 - it's probably going to take a few days to start to get it down.


----------



## bakebeans

Toucan said:


> These look really good. I do a weekly ZOOM cooking session with my grandson  and maybe something we could make.
> is there a link to a recipe anywhere?



This is the video I watched. They are easy to make and we really enjoyed them. I cooked mine in the oven


----------



## SkinnyLiz

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> He just got another one out of the tin.  And he told me to have a big cup of peppermint tea.
> 
> Breakfast: a piece of cheddar and some almonds and a cup of green tea
> 
> Lunch: 2 very small pieces of home made bread (yes it made me spike so I had peppermint tea and did some exercise biking and then it went back down to 6 within two hours) with home made butter and some salami slices.
> 
> Evening meal : a proper keto bread roll made from coconut flour and psyllium husk and butter and a cup of decaff coffee.
> 
> A bowl of home made ice cream - natvia sweetener, salted caramel flavouring and Madagascan vanilla extract, freeze dried strawberry pieces and double cream churned in my new ice cream maker. Shared with hubby.
> 
> View attachment 14076


that looks  absolutely delicious.   i  am now regretting  giving  away my  icecream  maker.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

04-05-2020
Breakfast: nut granola, fried halloumi and four cherry plum tomatoes. 2 CWC.
I woke late, for me, and hungry. Making coffee, put the granola in the cup. Nearly added the water. Ooops. Obviously not properly awake.
Decided to go to town after Google maps confirmed distance. Long ride, not entirely without incident. But safely home with provisions and 40l of potting compost.  After that scare am not sure I could do it  again once lockdown ends.  There will  be so much more traffic.
Lunch: hungry again. Salad: lettuce and radish. from  the garden, Macedoine. Two slices of toast. Was going to put sardines on them. But they were so delicious with just butter, that the sardines got a cold and slippy bed of lettuce, instead of warm toast. Then found some pâtè in the fridge. Jar was open, so i finished it off. Tea.
Dinner cup of tea. Chicken casserole, made two days ago. Steamed cabbage, cauliflower and a carrot from today's shop.
Glass of wine, later tea and water and more tea.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Had another disrupted day. My mum managed to fuse her house again so we had to hot foot it down to sort her out so no time for breakfast.

I had Breakfast: 3 mini pepperamis and a cup of decaf coffee.

Lunch: three slices of tinned corned beef and 20g of home made wholemeal bread and butter and a teaspoon of baked beans.

Evening meal: 10 oz rump steak with mustard and a piece of cheddar and a cup of decaff coffee.

Tomorrow I plan to eat lots of veg to try and catch up on 'healthy' foods.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt (my favourite meal)
Lunch: ham and egg salad and come Crisp’s
Dinner: home made honey and mustard sauce drizzled on roasted chicken thighs and veg
Snacks: 5 squares of chocolate, 3 cheesy cod bits and some peanuts


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Scrambled egg on Livilife toast, mushrooms
Lunch: Smoked mackerel and tomatoes, 2 finncrisps, soft cheese and honey
Snack: Melba toast with peanut butter
Supper: Pork and veg casserole and cabbage
Snack 2: 2 Finncrisps with soft cheese and honey
Total carb count around 80

Felt really hungry hence 2nd snack
Lots of exercise 1 hr vigorous Zumba Zoom session.
Morning reading still stuck at 6.7 
Need to focus on getting the total carb count down a bit more.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Dinner: bbq and lots of chilli Doritos 

Thought I’d overdone it with the bbq and Doritos but checked my bg 2 hours after eating and it was 5.0 double checked 15 mins later and was 4.3


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Seem  to have  missed  a  couple of days



> 06-05-2020
> Breakfast: CWC x2 nut granola x2
> Lunch: LC bread with ham and eggs mayonnaise. Tea.
> Tea.
> Dinner.: not really a meal as such. During a lovely long chat with MrS, really hungry so i ate the two chicken thighs that were to be dinner, while on the phone, Didnt want to cookafter that - Had a huge chunk of cheese. In the end did oven chips. Shock!! horror!! and two fried eggs. BG before the chips was 5.3.
> 
> Eggs with Chips. View attachment 41121
> One hour 5.4 amazed.
> two hours,and a fewmins BG 5.0... difficult to believe
> Three hours and a glass of wine .plus 90 second bread and cheese BG 4.7
> Counting that as a personal best.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, seeds, cinnamon
Lunch: 2 Ryvita, camembert, spring onion, tomato.
Supper: Prawn curry, veg curry, 1 poppadum, glass of red wine
Snack: Choc Ice 

Not a great day, a few stressy things and no exercise.
Morning BS down a little though to 6.2


----------



## SkinnyLiz

07-05-2020

Breakfast: nut granola, 2x CWC, Bacon melt
CWC
Lunch. Ham salad. Home made Coleslaw. Water andTea
tea and more tea.
Dinner: 2 fat juicy Toulouse sausages with roast celeriac, red cabbage, green beans And onion gravy. Water and wine.
Tea.
Lttle bit  more  wine  in  a  Why  not? mood.

Is everyone abandoning this thread?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I had Breakfast: two eggs scrambled with mozzarella cheese. Cup of decaff coffee

Lunch: Bolognese sauce and konjac noodles.

Evening meal: Jar of artichoke hearts with oil and vinegar dressing.

Snack: strawberry and coconut fat bomb.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Slice of toasted Livilife with butter - in a hurry, so no protein and felt really hungry mid morning so-
Choc-Ice
Lunch: cottage cheese, salad, mayo. 2 finncrisps with soft cheese and honey
Choc Ice
Supper: Plaice fillet dusted with seeds and a little flour, celeriac oven chips, green salad, glass of wine
Choc Ice !!!

Not a great day - about 100g of carbs, resulting in a 7.1 reading ( no exercise either)
I really should not have bought that box of choc ices, my husband has a tooth problem so isn't eating them, and they just sit there in the freezer shouting 'EAT ME'. I wonder if I can raise the will power to throw them out - probably not, it would be too much of a feeling of waste.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Breakfast*: Smoked bacon rashers and a cup of coffee - I was supposed to have an omelette with them but it smelled iffy when I'd cooked it so reluctantly it went into the food bin  

*Lunch* or as I call it Lea because it was at 4 o'clock:
Roast pork with crackling and Brussels sprouts and cauliflower and broccoli and Green Jasmine tea to drink.
two hours after eating - 6.9 mmol/L

*Evening*: I made an egg custard using a pint of whole cream milk and powdered egg and nutmeg and vanilla and erythritol and was planning to make egg custard tart with a coconut flour pastry shell but it got too late and hot to be cooking.

So I used some of the cooled custard and mixed it with whipped double cream and made vanilla ice cream with my new ice cream maker and topped it with crushed salted peanuts and went halfsies with my husband.

evening blood sugar test - 7.3 mmol/L


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Well, y'know if I'm not posting then I'm pigging! Stupid is my middle name.  I can't post when pigging, y'all would be shocked especially as I'm making myself ill on a daily basis, my liver's not going to hold out for much longer I'm sure ie today at 7 I had a chocolate SlimFast shake then I did a few hours hard slog gardening and came in when I felt my blood pressure was badly and my back was gone and just had to have 2 fried eggs (in lard!!!!) over 3 large thick white buttered toasts. See? Oh the shame, oh the stupidity, oh the heck with it!


You'd have been fine with the eggs in lard Ditto - you could have had six of them if you'd wanted - it's the bread that is the problem. I'd stop with the SlimFast if I was you - if you just had a good solid breakfast of fried stuff (no bread) you wouldn't have ended up wanting the bread later. xxx

I had left over roast pork and flatbreads made from almond flour and psyllium for brunch and then for evening meal home made chocolate and peanut ice cream made half from the egg custard I made the other day and half from whipped double cream.

We've run out of cheese so I'm probably going to have corned beef as a snack later with some olives.


----------



## Toucan

Well it looks as if the revised regime is beginning to work. Just crept back into the 5's this morning (5.9) having reduced carbs a bit more down to around 60g. So that give me the incentive to keep going with it.

Breakfast: greek yoghurt, blueberries, seeds, cinnamon
Lunch: 6 whole pork chipolatas (0.5g each) and grilled tomatoes; finncrisp with soft cheese and honey
Supper: Roast chicken, gravy, roasted celeriac, cabbage
Snack: Finn crisp with soft cheese and honey


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: tuna salad
Dinner: lasagne, veg and 2 pieces of garlic bread
Snack: peanuts


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Breakfast:* crustless egg custard tarts and decaff coffee.

*Lunch:* it looked like a big pile of mud but it was my first attempt at chilli and tasted very nice.

*Evening meal:* I licked the spoons when making home made butter out of the 3 pots of cream delivered on Saturday with a use by date of tomorrow!!!

It is nice having cream delivered - it is not nice having enough cream delivered to last a week that only lasts three days.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: - 'Mess' (named by my grandson!) Beaten egg, ground almonds, blueberries, seeds, cinnamon - Microwave for 1minute
Lunch: Chicken and Mayo salad
Supper: Pork casserole and cabbage
Snacks: 2 finncrisps with soft cheese and honey. Several teas and coffees

Total carb count around 50
BUT Unexpectedly high morning reading of 8.5! Hope this is just one of those random blips that happen from time to time, but I will do some more  2hrs after eating tests today.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: tuna salad
Snack: peanuts
Dinner: stuffed chicken with cheese and bacon and a homemade tomato/Mexican sauce with 2 stuffed mushrooms and salad.

This was my own version on hunters chicken it tasted really good 2 hours after bs was 6.1 so I think that’s a win


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Bad day today.

Started out okay - breakfast - very small amount of soda bread and plenty of butter.

Lunch - ham and cucumber and a tomato and grated mozarella cheese, a teaspoon of Branston pickle and two inches of brie, homemade celeriac salad.

Evening meal - this is where it all went south.  Three small pieces of soda bread, a spring onion, more Branston, 2 slices of ham, butter and cheese and pickled onions.  I took a metformin for the first time in many months.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: 4 chicken drumsticks and a little chilli sauce
Dinner: 3 small chilli and lime pork steaks with salad and 1 1/2 coconut flour bread rolls 
Snack: 2 more drumsticks 

I really enjoyed the coconut flour bread rolls bg was 6.5 3 hours after eating so not sure they agreed with me


----------



## Toucan

bakebeans said:


> at natural granola


Hello @bakebeans 
I've been searching for a fairly low carb granola for a while, I'll have a look at this one.
Also well done on your 'daily diary' you really do seem to have got things well under control.


----------



## bakebeans

Th


Toucan said:


> Hello @bakebeans
> I've been searching for a fairly low carb granola for a while, I'll have a look at this one.
> Also well done on your 'daily diary' you really do seem to have got things well under control.


thank you, doesn’t always seem under control but anything is an improvement on what I would eat before. 
some Tesco’s sell the granola and have it down to £1.50 at times. Sainsbury’s and Waitrose also sell it at 2.99 a box. It’s really nice Hubby has just started eating it aswell


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Livilife toast and poached egg
Lunch: Vegetable and ham soup and 2 ryvitas
Supper: A small pasty without potato ( not something I would normally have, - but the result of a video cooking session with my grandson.
Estimate about 70 g carbs and a morning reading of 5.7.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: 2 hard boiled eggs and 1 1/2 cookies
Dinner: dinosaur egg, celeriac chips and salad
Snack: 2 cold chicken drumsticks and a sausage


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: tuna salad and peanuts
Snack: half a sausage roll and 4 chicken goujons
Dinner: 2 cod in butter sauce, celeriac mash, cauliflower, broccoli and asparagus


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Greek Yoghurt, blueberries, seeds, cinnamon
Lunch: Cheese and Tomato salad; fincrisp with soft cheese and yoghurt
Supper: Friday night 'fish and chips' baked Cod; celeriac chips and peas
Snack: Melba toast with peanut butter. Lots of tea and coffee
Total around 70g carbs


----------



## SkinnyLiz

18.05.2020
breakfast: 2xCWC, homemade grain free  nut granola, bacon  melt. Really enjoy these, need  to make  more. Then will have in fridge or freezer, tasty, filling and guilt free ready made breakfast/lunch/snack.  
mid morning: CWC with the idea of making the cream last longer, am now using half and  half. does not seem to impact BG
Lunch: one slice of pain kapnor toast, (for anyone wondering, its a seeded granary loaf, low GI and 15g carbs per slice) with pate, lettuce, half a large tomato and  coleslaw. Water and  tea.
Confession, very  stressful and  frustrating day,  had  glass of  wine  as  well.
Dinner: savory mince with roasted celeariac topping, mixed veg from freezer, french  beans  likewise.  water  and wine,  Am running out of fresh veg and dairy products. Trying  to manage until masks arrive. 
late night snack: chunk  of cheese and then greek yoghurt  with  raspberries.
lemon  tea at  bedtime.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: small avocado with mayonnaise - cup of decaff coffee

Lunch: Roasted cauliflower in garlic, sumac and lemon with celeriac mash made with extra thick cream.

Evening: Fresh strawberries (felt like such a huge treat to get these) and the last of the thick cream.

Used the sumac marinade and directions from this recipe (only two garlic cloves as they were big ones) and used fresh cauliflower florets instead of chicken. Used a lower temperature to cook and kept an eye on it and hoiked them out after about twenty minutes and turned them over for another five.











						Sumac and Lemon Roast Chicken Recipe | Yummly
					

I marinaded the chicken overnight, but when I put the chicken on the lemon slices and cooked it in the oven the sauce was very overpowering with lemon for me.




					www.yummly.co.uk


----------



## SkinnyLiz

sounds very tasty


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

SkinnyLiz said:


> sounds very tasty


I have had the sumac in my cupboard for ages and didn't know how to use it.  Looked online for a recipe and came up with this one. Can see i will be buying more sumac very soon - it is yummy.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: wasn’t hungry
Dinner: 2 burgers with cheese, 2 pieces of livlife bread and salad

the day before was much the same apart from chicken instead of burgers, anxiety can really help take away your want of food!


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: wasn’t hungry
Snack: tea and 1 foxes cream biscuit
Dinner: 2 eggs, 3 bacon, 3 sausages, mushrooms and avocado


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: wasn’t hungry 
Dinner: chicken tikka and salad with 2 popadoms


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I've been struggling mentally the last few days which means my BG has been higher than I would like so yesterday when I got up, I wasn't in the frame of mind to make any logical decisions. Shot myself 4 units of Fiasp along with my Levemir and had my coffee with cream and then started thinking about what I would have for breakfast.... no granola left and by this time my BG was dropping fast. Ended up making some porridge with water, then added frozen berries, mixed seeds and creamy yoghurt. Had a bit of a panic moment thinking that the porridge is supposed to be slow release and my BG was already down to 4.8 from 7.2 but went for it. Really enjoyed the porridge (not had it since I started on insulin and my digestive system got straight to work on it and held me steady. Had to top up with a piece of dried fruit later to keep me in range and had a small packet of pork scratchings mid afternoon but otherwise I was good all day BG wise and didn't feel like I needed lunch. Had a lot of stuff to do with the horses and then move them to their summer grazing so 3 trips a mile up the hill and back with them and didn't get in the house until 10pm for something else to eat. Had some roasted pork spare ribs and then a boiled egg salad with coleslaw and a glass of rum and coke and a glass of water, none of which required any further insulin so I made it through the day on that 4 units at breakfast. 
Very happy with that and as a result I did the same today and just needed a couple of slight top ups... an apple this morning and a square of dark choc with a spoon of peanut butter this afternoon but staying nicely in range and not needing lunch. Hoping to eat a lot earlier tonight though.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: left over pork, pickle, cheese, cucumber, tomatoes, celery and avocado
Snack: packet of skips
Dinner: cheese and broccoli burgers with salad 
Afters: 25g bar of mint chocolate from Aldi - first time trying it and it was amazing


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Well and truly fell of the wagon today.
Breakfast - nothing.

Drank decaff tea for most of the day.

Ate two pepperami sticks during the afternoon.

Just shared a large cod and chips with my husband - he had most of the chips but I still had a fair number and I had a glass of white wine with it. I had mayonnaise and lots of vinegar on mine and now I'm having a mug of peppermint tea.

I ran out of tester strips so I have no idea what my blood sugar levels are - I expect they will be around ten at peak going by previous encounters with fish and chips.


----------



## ColinUK

A couple sat by me on the river wall today and they were eating fish and chips. The smell was intoxicating!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> A couple sat by me on the river wall today and they were eating fish and chips. The smell was intoxicating!


I found the new cheapy blood glucose monitor I bought and it has ten test strips in with it.  I checked an hour after eating and it was 8.2  and I just checked again now which is just about three hours after eating and it is 7.2 - so I think I got away with it!!!


----------



## SkinnyLiz

25.05.2020
breakfast, 2  cups CWC,homemade grain free granola.
Lunch, salad with  tinned mackerel in  tomato sauce,  two cups of tea
dinner frozen meal,  Parmentier de Canard, similar to shepherds pie but duck underneath, very tasty, didnt  eat all  the potato topping, brocolli, carrots and roasted celeriac. glass of wine, tea later in  the  evening.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: ham, cheese, cucumber, tomatoes, celery and a packet of skips
Snack: chocolate chip cookie and some nuts 
Dinner: dinosaur egg, salad and garlic butter mushrooms


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

As usual can't remember yesterday but today I had:

Breakfast: A tin of laverbread (about 30 calories and hardly any carbs) mixed with some wheat bran (I'm experimenting with new ingredients) and oregano and some garlic oil, then fried until crispy on the outside served with a large fried egg. Decaff coffee black no sweetener to drink.

All day drinking black decaff coffee.

Evening Meal: Large duck breast cooked with a very crispy skin served with konjac rice and some home grown mushrooms (I've got some kits and they are yielding about two mushrooms a day at the moment), some ginger and garlic and spring onions and sesame oil, olive oil, a dash of ginger wine and a dash of gluten free soya sauce and a tablespoon of Branston.

Had Earl Grey decaff to drink and a large glass of sugar free squash.


----------



## RAL6630

Breakfast, 2 boiled eggs, small piece homemade sour dough.
Lunch; 60 g cheddar cheese, 1 thin slice ham, salad and an apple.
Dinner, salmon roasted with chilli, soy sauce and ginger with stir fried vegetables.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today:
Breakfast: Flat bread made with wheat bran and vital wheat gluten and flaxseeds and egg powder with egg salad made with boiled egg and mayonnaise. So a bit egg heavy, Didn't affect my blood sugar level at all. 6.5 waking and 6.5 after eating.

Skipped lunch and felt a bit dizzy around three in the afternoon so had a handful of peanuts - blood sugar 5.4 before peanuts. Felt okay then so didn't test after eating.

Evening meal: Had a proper wheat flat bread. I made them for my husband and couldn't resist. Had loads of butter on it and had another cold boiled egg.
Thought I'd got away with it - an hour after eating my level was 8.1. 
But a couple of hours later it was 9.4!!!!
I had a big cup of peppermint tea and tested again an hour later - back to 6.6


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Lunch: salt and pepper pulled pork with salad and a tiny drizzle of sweet chilli sauce
Snack: packet of skips and some peanuts
Dinner: chicken curry, cauliflower rice and 2 popadoms


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today:
Waking reading: 6.8
piece of keto-friendly home made rhubarb cake for breakfast and a cup of tea no sweetener no milk.
1 hr post eating - 5.3

Lunch: 250g T-bone steak with Brussels sprouts and broccoli and lettuce and spring onions and home made keto-friendly chia seed bread.
Piece of rhubarb cake with double cream and a cup of hot chocolate made with one teaspoon of 100% cocoa, half a teaspoon of 2:1 stevia erythritol sweetener, a quarter teaspoon of cinnamon and cream.
Coffee made with decaf coffee, brandy, cinnamon, and cream floated on top
2 hrs later - 5.7

Afternoon: Three slices of keto-friendly home made chia seed bread with marmite on two and almond butter on the other - butter on all three
1 hr later - 5.9

Evening meal: Chinese stir fry made with pork loin chops, sliced ginger and garlic, red and yellow pepper, spring onion, beansprouts, sesame oil, coconut oil, gluten-free soy sauce, and a splash of ginger wine.
Water to drink.
2 hrs later - 5.5


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I wonder how many carbs is in a large Farm Foods hash brown? I told my brother I'd just have the roast chicken and some sprouts for tea and he goes and does me chicken, sprouts, tinned carrots, gravy and one hash brown! It would be churlish to refuse or do people disagree?


I did a search and came up with around 18g in one hash brown. So for me that meal would have more than my daily carb intake in one hit.
For someone on a low carb diet around 40 - 60g a day it would be okay as long as the other meals were not overly high in carbs.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> It would be churlish to refuse or do people disagree?


if I'd said what I'd wanted and it had been added without my say so I would've left it xx


----------



## gail1

watermelon raspberries chicken sandwich


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday 
B - 45g jumbo oats done in almond milk, large dollop of smooth peanut butter and a cup  of coffee
D - wholemeal Milano salami sandwich, dark chocolate 2 finger kit kat and a pint of water
T - mozzarella & king prawn omelette, steamed broccoli, boiled baby potatoes and a bar Moser Roth 85%, pint of water
Cup of coffee
2 digestives before bed
Today
Pretty much the same until tea
T - mince bulked with mushrooms and an egg dropped in for the last 5 minutes, boiled potatoes, steamed broccoli, generous blob of butter and 1 square Lindt 90%, pint of water
Not drinking enough at the minute as its too much hassle trying to get water with not being able to use the kitchen sink properly etc
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Glass of water with a splash of balsamic vinegar in it to start the day.

Pre bolus 2.5 units for Dawn Phenomenon
Breakfast:- Mushroom, onion, courgette, bacon, cheese and spinach 2 egg omelette with a large side salad including pea shoots, lettuce and spinach, 2 cherry tomatoes, quarter of a red pepper and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw
Cup of coffee with double cream.
Bolussed a further 1.5 units 2.5 hrs after eating to cover protein from eggs/cheese etc.

Had a couple of snacks through the day including a packet of pork scratchings and a square of JD Gross 70% dark choc with raspberry from Lidl and a spoon of crunchy peanut butter with no bolus required.
Several glasses of water with either low cal bitter lemon added or diet coke.... usually about an inch in the bottom of the glass and then topped up with water

Pre bolus of 3 units
Dinner/Evening meal:- Chinese takeaway.... shared with partner but my share was a portion of stir fried Chinese veg, a small amount of char sui with ginger and spring onions with one small dessert spoon of fried rice to soak up the juices followed by a dollop of whole milk natural yoghurt with half a dozen raspberries and mixed seeds

Chunk of blue stilton and half a glass of red before bed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ditto said:


> Lost another pound this morning, that's a pound off every day since my birthday.



That's terrific @Ditto! Well done


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Thank you @NotWorriedAtAll  I thought it would be more than that.
> 
> I should amend my way of eating to 'lower' carb. It's way lower than what I was eating!
> 
> I'm losing weight albeit extremely slowly. Also as soon as I go back to low carb all my ailments start clearing up a bit, so I'm sticking with it as much as I can. Tonight bro has left me a chop dinner with potatoes and gravy. Mum can have it tomorrow.
> 
> B: 2 fried eggs, 1 large vine tomato, 3 rashers bacon, 5 big mushroom fried in olive oil, 6 Ryvitas with too much butter on.
> L: Half a wrap my daughter didn't want, dunno why I ate it, mindless and a carton Cottage Cheese.
> D: Sirloin Steak and salad with beetroot and mixed nuts. I forgot to have my strawberries and cream and I've come home now. I feel cheated!
> 
> Usual water and meds. Lost another pound this morning, that's a pound off every day since my birthday.



You are doing well now Ditto - a pound a day is brilliant. 

*Yesterday * 
Breakfast: three rashers of bacon, mushrooms, half a tomato, a fried egg and fried home made keto chia seed bread with decaff coffee.

No Lunch.

Evening Meal: A sort of Thai/Chinese fusion thing made with pork and beansprouts and konjac noodles and coconut oil and flour. Water to drink

*Today* 
Breakfast: toast made from home made chia seed keto bread with 1/2 a tin of plum tomatoes, butter (no such thing as too much butter in my book  ) and two and a half rashers of bacon. Decaff coffee to drink.

I didn't have lunch because I was busy making a white sandwich loaf for my husband - and it came out so amazingly that I had four very thin slices with butter and cheddar cheese and a gherkin and a dollop of Branston pickle and a Metformin tablet.

Huge cup of peppermint tea and lots of glasses of water.


----------



## Toucan

Life has taken a particularly busy turn for me of late, so I haven't had too much time for forum posting.
BUT I had started posting my daily 'eatings' on here, and it  helped me a lot with keeping things under control - A sort of daily confessional! 

So I'll try to get back to postings - so here is what I ate yesterday:
Breakfast: Turkey rasher, mushrooms, egg
Lunch: Large grilled kipper
Snack: 2 melba toasts with soft cheese and drizzle of honey
Supper: Chicken wings, marinated in herbs, spices, oil sprinkle of sesame seeds, then baked until crispy; stir fry with water chestnuts, onions, garlic, peas.; cauli-rice
Drinks: Tomato juice, teas and coffees.
Total carb count around 60, no significant exercise though - This mornings BG reading 6.1


----------



## rebrascora

Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar to start the day
2 units of NovoRapid for DP
Breakfast of 2 egg mushroom, onion, courgette, bacon and cheese omelette with salad leaves, cucumber, a cherry tomato, bit of red pepper and my usual large dollop of Lidl cheese coleslaw washed down with a cup of coffee with double cream
2 units of NovoRapid 2.5hrs later to deal with protein from breakfast

Bag of pork scratchings and a square of Lidl JD Gross Raspberry 70% chocolate with a spoon of crunchy peanut butter x2 throughout the afternoon along with several glasses of water with a dash of diet coke or flavoured water.. all low carb.

Glass of Gin and low carb tonic

No lunch or dinner but a Multigrain biscuit spread with cream cheese and a generous portion of mature cheddar and a little blue stilton to help stabilise levels overnight and a glass of water before bed.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> Bag of pork scratchings


Snap!!  Today was shopping delivery day and I fell on those scratchings like a ravenous beast.    

Here's what I ate today.

Skipped breakfast as I was too busy trying to make a good keto friendly loaf.
By mid day I was starving so I had a small sandwich of the white bread I made yesterday - with cucumber and watercress, a metformin tablet and a BIG glass of tesco zero pop.

Mid afternoon my bread was made and the shopping had arrived so I had a bag of pork scratchings and more pop.

Later I had a sandwich made with my keto bread with mozarella and a spring onion. And MORE pop!!

Then for my evening meal I made chocolate eclairs using almond flour, whipped double cream and melted chocologic chocolate. I had two with another glass of pop.


I couldn't finish the pop. I couldn't face any more sweet stuff.

My blood sugars were 7 in the morning before eating

3.9 after my white bread sandwich and metformin!!!

and just now before going to bed and three hours after my eclairs - 5.9


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> For real? Really? Good grief. I'd be in double figures.
> 
> I have a confession. Not long after my last post I went on a binge, first since my birthday. When I thought about it after when I was gutted at myself I think it was purely comfort eating as I was bothered about some goings on in the day, family stuff. That's the only thing I can think of. So I ate the chop dinner my bro left me and then had ice cream with Ambrosia rice pudding poured over it. Even while I was eating it I was disappointed at myself.
> 
> Realised immediately that I wouldn't be getting my solid nights' sleep and that all my symptoms would come back and that I'd be triggered to eat bread which I was but I didn't have any.
> 
> B: 2 scrambled eggs, 1 large tomato, 1 garlic bulb (I know!), 2 cans of tuna. Far too much protein but I was trying to fill the void that is me.
> L: Another can of tuna with mayo, thinking the fat would fill me up and stop that horrible craving feeling, I just can't stand it.
> D: 3 boil in the bag fishes, they're so small these days! With 2 steamed mix veg packets with butter on.
> 
> Really I didn't want any of that. I just wanted a tuna butty and a huge bowl of ice cream.


The reason my figures were so good is because I actually didn't eat many carbs so there wasn't anything to spike them.

When I ate the white bread it was home made and I cut the slices myself and each slice weighed about 20g so the most the sandwich could have had in carbs was 40g and that was if the bread was 100% carb and it wasn't. I took a metformin to counteract the carbs in any case.

The content of the sandwich was virtually carb-free.

The keto-friendly loaf is so packed full of fibre and has no available carb content it seems to have the effect of lowering my blood sugars rather than raising them. I can eat shed loads of it and my levels don't budge. Plus I spent 20 minutes hand-kneading it which is a lot of exercise LOLS

The chocolate eclairs have about 2 carbs per eclair because again they are mostly psyllium husk and almond flour and air and the cream has hardly any carbs and the chocolate is low carb too.

The pop has no carbs at all and no calories.

It is horrible to not have things you want. I worked out early on that if I deny myself the things I want I will end up eating more rather than less. Which is why I tried very hard to find good alternative recipes for my favourite things and bread was the last thing I needed to crack.

This is the recipe and method for the keto loaf - it doesn't need a breadmaker nor even a mixer - I did it all by hand.



*Powdered ingredients.*
Wheat bran - 15g - I found the most economical way to buy this is from Holland and Barratts
chia seeds 30g - cheapest from Tesco
Psyllium husk 8g - I buy this from Amazon
Xanthan gum 3g - also Amazon
pinch of salt
inulin fibre - 25g - also Amazon
Oat fibre 40g - Amazon
Vital Wheat gluten - 170g - Holland and Barratts




*Liquid mix.*
240mls water
30g Olive oil (1.5 tablespoons)
5g inulin fibre
7g dried yeast


2 egg whites.

*Method.*
Mix the powdered ingredients together in a bowl. Make sure they are well mixed together


I put the bowl onto a weighing scales and zero it and then weigh each ingredient in - zeroing the scales between each ingredient.

Put warm water into a jug and mix the 5g inulin, 7g yeast and olive oil in and leave for 5 minutes.  You should get a nice gloopy mix that is slightly bubbly which shows the yeast is working.

Separate the eggs and put the whites into the mixed powders then add the yeasty liquid and mix using a spatula or wooden spoon until it all comes together.

push it together into a ball and let it sit for ten minutes.

Then tip it out onto a clean surface and knead it for twenty minutes.

To get a good technique for kneading watch John Kirkwood's white sandwich loaf video on Youtube.






After twenty minutes of kneading put the dough into an oiled bowl and cover and leave in a warm place for thirty minutes to double in size.
Once it has doubled in size gently shape into a sausage shaped roll and  put into an oiled and buttered bread pan. Brush the top of the loaf with water.

Cook at 150C for 40 - 50 minutes.





Let it cool for thirty minutes before cutting.


----------



## silentsquirrel

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I took a metformin to counteract the carbs in any case..


Many thanks for the bread recipe, looks fantastic, low carb baking is still on my to-do list!
Any chance of the recipe for the eclairs?

Just one thing, sadly, taking a metformin with a meal does nothing to counteract the carbs, it just doesn't work that way.  We are advised to take with a meal to reduce the possibility of gastric side effects, not to deal with the carbs in that meal.


----------



## rebrascora

Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar to start the day.
2 units of Novorapid for DP
Breakfast of 2 egg mushroom, onion, bacon, courgette and cheese omelette with lettuce leaves, pea shoots and spinach and my usual generous dollop of Lidl cheese coleslaw washed down with a cup of coffee with cream.
2 units of NovoRapid 2hrs later to cope with protein.

No lunch, just a square of JD Gross Lidl Raspberry 70% dark chocolate with a spoon of peanut butter. I also had a prune here and there to keep me in range and glasses of water flavoured with diet coke or bitter lemon.

2 units of NR immediately before eating.
Evening meal was a Lidl Aberdeen Angus quarter pounder with fried courgette, aubergine, mushrooms and onions with a salad of lettuce and cucumber and another dollop of cheese coleslaw followed by creamy Greek natural yoghurt with 10 raspberries and mixed seeds. Glass of water flavoured with bitter lemon and a final glass of water before bed.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Excellent planning and you have your lifestyle down pat obviously, kudos.


I wish. ((hugs))

I think I'm obsessing totally on food control because it is the one thing I have some power over.
I've had my PIP forms sitting to be filled in for three months and it took me years to get to the point where I plucked up enough courage to even phone to get them sent to me. I've gone past the deadline for them now. Just thinking about them makes me feel sick but if something happened to my husband I'd have no income at all and no support. I will have to make myself fill them in but I will have to phone again and start the process all again to do so.




silentsquirrel said:


> Many thanks for the bread recipe, looks fantastic, low carb baking is still on my to-do list!
> Any chance of the recipe for the eclairs?
> 
> Just one thing, sadly, taking a metformin with a meal does nothing to counteract the carbs, it just doesn't work that way.  We are advised to take with a meal to reduce the possibility of gastric side effects, not to deal with the carbs in that meal.


That's interesting.  I shan't bother next time then as the side effects are startling to say the least!!!  LOLS It is good news though because that means eating the white bread etc now and then in moderation isn't too terrible for my levels.

*Eclairs recipe.*



Recipe for the doughy part:
1/2 cup of almond flour
3 tablespoons of psyllium husk
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 tablespoon melted coconut oil
1 teaspoon of flax seed
1 cup of water at 70C


*Method.*
Mix the dry ingredients together until it is all one.
melt the coconut oil - I do it in the microwave in a silicon cake cup - it takes 10 seconds in mine.
Pour the hot water into a measuring cup then pour the oil into the dry ingredients followed by the water - I pour it over the cake cup to rinse as much of the oil into the mix - saves waste and makes washing up a bit easier.
 
Mix the mixture with a spoon until it is all gloopy and keep going until it sticks together and a bit longer until it is a nice ball.
 
It will be fairly soft and puffy because of the psyllium husk, flax and baking powder.


Shape it into four longish buns,


I then put mine into a poached egg maker as shown in the picture. I took the inserts out and put one 'bun' into each compartment and then microwaved at full power without the lid for 4 minutes one way up and then very carefully turned them over and microwaved for another 4 minutes. I think this would work if you put them in any shallow microwavable container.  


Then I put them on a cooling rack.


I whipped some double cream with a bit of powdered Sweetener and put it in the fridge.
 
I put two squares of chocologic chocolate into each compartment of the poached egg maker.

When the buns were cooled - I made an incision with a sharp long bladed thin knife (they will have a pouch in them as the microwaving puffs them up) and then used an icing bag and nozzle to squeeze the cream into the 'buns.'
 
I put the filled eclair buns into the fridge to chill.


I microwaved some chocologic chocolate (any low carb or 100% cocoa chocolate will work - or you can make your own chocolate with 100% cocoa powder mixed with coconut oil and a bit of cocoa butter in the microwave) until it was only just melted and then using a tiny plastic spoon put some on top of each eclair and then pop them back into the fridge until the chocolate has hardened up


----------



## rebrascora

@NotWorriedAtAll Just to reinforce @silentsquirrel's comment. Metformin takes days if not weeks to build up in the system to be effective. It is not like taking a Paracetamol for a headache so I would not risk upsetting your system ny taking an odd one here or there for no significant gain.

Does it not concern you at all that you are using a lot of processed foods and chemicals in your baking?
Don't get me wrong, I greatly admire your commitment and determination to make all these low carb foods and they look, and no doubt taste, amazing, but using and consuming so many highly "manufactured" products on a daily basis in order to achieve it, would give me pause for thought.


----------



## silentsquirrel

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I wish. ((hugs))
> 
> I think I'm obsessing totally on food control because it is the one thing I have some power over.
> I've had my PIP forms sitting to be filled in for three months and it took me years to get to the point where I plucked up enough courage to even phone to get them sent to me. I've gone past the deadline for them now. Just thinking about them makes me feel sick but if something happened to my husband I'd have no income at all and no support. I will have to make myself fill them in but I will have to phone again and start the process all again to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  I shan't bother next time then as the side effects are startling to say the least!!!  LOLS It is good news though because that means eating the white bread etc now and then in moderation isn't too terrible for my levels.
> 
> *Eclairs recipe.*
> 
> View attachment 14510
> 
> Recipe for the doughy part:
> 1/2 cup of almond flour
> 3 tablespoons of psyllium husk
> 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
> 1 tablespoon melted coconut oil
> 1 teaspoon of flax seed
> 1 cup of water at 70C
> 
> 
> *Method.*
> Mix the dry ingredients together until it is all one.
> melt the coconut oil - I do it in the microwave in a silicon cake cup - it takes 10 seconds in mine.
> Pour the hot water into a measuring cup then pour the oil into the dry ingredients followed by the water - I pour it over the cake cup to rinse as much of the oil into the mix - saves waste and makes washing up a bit easier.
> 
> Mix the mixture with a spoon until it is all gloopy and keep going until it sticks together and a bit longer until it is a nice ball.
> 
> It will be fairly soft and puffy because of the psyllium husk, flax and baking powder.
> 
> 
> Shape it into four longish buns,
> 
> 
> I then put mine into a poached egg maker as shown in the picture. I took the inserts out and put one 'bun' into each compartment and then microwaved at full power without the lid for 4 minutes one way up and then very carefully turned them over and microwaved for another 4 minutes. I think this would work if you put them in any shallow microwavable container.
> 
> 
> Then I put them on a cooling rack.
> 
> 
> I whipped some double cream with a bit of powdered Sweetener and put it in the fridge.
> 
> I put two squares of chocologic chocolate into each compartment of the poached egg maker.
> 
> When the buns were cooled - I made an incision with a sharp long bladed thin knife (they will have a pouch in them as the microwaving puffs them up) and then used an icing bag and nozzle to squeeze the cream into the 'buns.'
> 
> I put the filled eclair buns into the fridge to chill.
> 
> 
> I microwaved some chocologic chocolate (any low carb or 100% cocoa chocolate will work - or you can make your own chocolate with 100% cocoa powder mixed with coconut oil and a bit of cocoa butter in the microwave) until it was only just melted and then using a tiny plastic spoon put some on top of each eclair and then pop them back into the fridge until the chocolate has hardened up


Great, thanks!
I just need to get the psyllium husk ordered.  I'll try with melted butter rather than coconut oil, not keen on that.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll Just to reinforce @silentsquirrel's comment. Metformin takes days if not weeks to build up in the system to be effective. It is not like taking a Paracetamol for a headache so I would not risk upsetting your system ny taking an odd one here or there for no significant gain.
> 
> Does it not concern you at all that you are using a lot of processed foods and chemicals in your baking?
> Don't get me wrong, I greatly admire your commitment and determination to make all these low carb foods and they look, and no doubt taste, amazing, but using and consuming so many highly "manufactured" products on a daily basis in order to achieve it, would give me pause for thought.


Quick answer no.  The ingredients I use are much less processed than something like rapeseed oil and no more highly processed etc than salt (which commonly has potassium ferrocyanide in it as an anti-caking agent - and yes it is a salt of cyanide) , white flour, baking powder, bicarbonate of soda, cream of tartar or stock cubes or non-brewed condiment or soya sauce or indeed the milk that people buy every day which is highly processed and reconstituted.and I have checked everything I use for health effects and they are all things that have been used for many many years.  I personally have no allergic responses to any of them and I am a sensitive person as far as stuff like that is concerned.  I'd rather make my own loaf and know the reliable source of the ingredients and exactly what and why they are in the recipe than buy a loaf of bread with soya (which I am sensitive to) and palm oil etc

After all everything is chemicals. Even water. The trick is to know what those chemicals are and how they interact and which ones do harm and which don't. For example I would never use carrageenan as it has reliably been shown to be carcinogenic. Brans and fibres are simply the side products of milling wheat and oats and are therefore ecologically friendly as they mean those side products are not wasted.

The only ingredient I use that is not mechanically derived from plants is xanthan gum and that has tons of science to back up its safety even in large amounts and I only use very small amounts in my cooking because that's all that's needed.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

silentsquirrel said:


> Great, thanks!
> I just need to get the psyllium husk ordered.  I'll try with melted butter rather than coconut oil, not keen on that.


That would work as well and probably olive oil too.


----------



## rebrascora

@NotWorriedAtAll Thanks for clarifying. I hope you didn't feel that I was being critical... I just wondered if you had given it any consideration, which you clearly have. I was a public health analyst in a previous life, so I have some knowledge of food and chemicals. I very much appreciate your detailed and thoughtful reply.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll Thanks for clarifying. I hope you didn't feel that I was being critical... I just wondered if you had given it any consideration, which you clearly have. I was a public health analyst in a previous life, so I have some knowledge of food and chemicals. I very much appreciate your detailed and thoughtful reply.


No not at all.
I am planning to put a book together and this type of conversation is useful for me as it helps me recognise the sorts of questions people might have about this type of cooking.  Thank you.


----------



## Toucan

Here's my eating day again 

Breakfast: Mix of egg, almonds, seeds, blueberries and a dash of nut oil - microwaved for a couple of minutes
Lunch: Cottage cheese, smoked salmon and green salad with oil and vinegar dressing
Snack: Finncrisp with peanut butter
Supper: Chicken wings (from double cook yesterday) Cauli-rice stir fry with sweetcorn, onion, garlic, yellow pepper, celery/
Drinks: tomato juice, tea, coffee and water.

Total carbs around 60g BG reading this morning 5.7


----------



## karloc

My extreme diet - not for the faint hearted  

Yesterdays 'food'!
Breakfast - White coffee, full fat milk, no sugar  (oh how I miss you).
Lunch - Coffee - couple of spoonfuls of clotted cream (that stuff is so nice ).
Dinner - Tin of tuna with 2 large fried eggs, Coffee
plus a few extra coffees through the day and a few cups of bovril.

Yes I do feel hungry / starving . Finding what works for us is one of the hardest parts.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Food yesterday.

*Breakfast* - one sliced tomato with my home made cottage cheese

Cup of decaff coffee to drink - no milk no sweetener.

*Lunch/evening meal - *Tinned corned beef, guacamole made with avocado, lime juice, grated spring onion, Worcestershire sauce, tabasco sauce, olive oil, mayonnaise, lettuce leaves, six radishes and for dessert fresh strawberries with whipped cream and a very tiny amount of xylitol.

*Snack at bedtime - *small amount of peanuts and a small chunk of drywors.

Yesterday was delivery day from the butchers and the local fruit and veg people so I was spoiled for choice after spending ages prepping everything to make sure it would all keep and I won't waste anything.


Breakfast today was bacon, half a tomato and decaff coffee and half a tin of laverbread made into patties with psyllium husk, linseed and chia seed and almond flour and oregano and then microwaved and then finished in the bacon fat.

I've just finished cooking the small chicken that came yesterday in the delivery so we can have it cold later with salad.

I'm planning on making both keto versions and sugar versions of lemon marmalade and lemon curd and making 'proper' bread and keto bread today as a hot kitchen is ideal for bread making and tomorrow is supposed to be super hot and I won't want to cook indoors tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz

Monday
B - jumbo oats made with almond milk (Asda own rather than the usual Alpro, shame I cant get it all the time as its just as good and A LOT cheaper!) and a dollop of peanut butter, cup of coffee
D - wholemeal smoked Bavarian ham sandwich and a dark chocoloate kit kat, pint of water
Pint of water
T - king prawn & mozzarella 2 egg omelette, boiled baby potatoes and steamed broccoli and a 25g bar Moser Roth 85%, pint of water
Cup of coffee
1 digestive before bed
Yesterday
B - Same as previous day
D - Same  as previous day 
T - chicken breast, boiled baby potatoes, roasted broccoli and a splodge of mayo, 1 square Lindt 90%, pint of water
Cup of coffee
2 digestive biscuits before bed
Today 
B - Same as previous day
D - wholemeal prawn sandwich and a dark chocolate mint kit kat, pint of water
T will be - mince & mushrooms with an egg dropped in for the last 5 minutes, boiled baby potatoes, steamed broccoli, 1 square Lindt 90% and a pint of water

May add some of my flavour concentrates into my porridge some day too 
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Today's food 
Breakfast*: Home made lemon 'rice pudding' made with konjac rice, some of the homemade lemon curd I made this morning (three eggs, sweetener to taste and the juice and zest of two large lemons - whisked together and microwaved in 40 second bursts until it thickened into lemon curd) and some cinnamon and double cream.

*Lunch*: Leftover chicken. Posh way for saying I picked over the bones.

*Evening meal: *Half a cucumber and then I made another batch of rice pudding with lemon curd and cream as I had done for breakfast and this time I didn't share.

*Late snack: *Lemon ice cream to use up the last of the double cream before it turns.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Chopped strawberries, Greek yoghurt, mixed seeds
Lunch: Tuna mixed with soft cheese, celery, peppers and spring onions
Snack: A few walnuts
Supper: Home made pizza. Crust made with ground almonds, cauli-rice and olive oil. - First time I made this. Much to my surprise the crust held together quite well, it tasted much better than I thought it would and was quite filling. - Even some left-over for next day lunch.


----------



## Vonny

This thread is fabulous...I've got some great ideas for livening up my diet thanks!

Today I had mushroom 2 egg omelette for breakfast
Lunch was Lo-Dough* pizza with passata, mushrooms and mozerella (it's a bit like eating mushrooms and cheese on air!)
Snack: handful of almonds and walnuts
Dinner will be moroccan lamb with no rice but I'll pinch a small corner of my partner's flatbread! Plus a nice glass of red wine.

*Toucan, your pizza dough sounds much tastier and healthier, will give that a go next time. x


----------



## karloc

@Ditto No veggies is normal for me anyway - always hated them. My super extreame diet is only temporary just to drop my BG levels super low to try and shift some more weight. I have found that if I keep my BG in the 'normal' range I just cant loose weight, but keeping it closer to 4.0 I can shift some weight.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Fried egg, turkey rasher, tomato
Lunch: left over low-carb pizza and green salad
Snack; Mini melba toast with peanut butter.
Supper: Salmon fillet, cauli-rice and a sauce made with cream cheese, yoghurt, basil oil and herbs. AND glass of white wine
Lots of tea and coffee, but not enough water - find it so difficult to remember to drink lots of water.


----------



## Eddy Edson

I change my daily eating plan about once in a blue moon, and not by much. Here's where I am now most days:

B: Bowl with 5 strawberries, 10 walnut halves, half a slice of pumpernickel broken up, with juice of half a lemon. Big soy flat white with 30g chia seeds.

L: Maybe 40g of unsalted peanuts with lemon juice. Or maybe some salmon sashimi.

Afternoon: Medium soy flat white with 30g chia seeds. 

D: Bowl with 50g edamame, 50g leaves, avocado, 10 snowpea pods, third of a pear, 25g pomegranate arils, couple of dates, lots of lemon juice.

Grazing: Almonds, trying not to eat too many; and some carrot. 

Gives more than the rec daily intake for fibre, essential fatty acids, essential amino acids, vitamins & minerals, except for Vit B12 and zinc, so I also take a multivitamin.


----------



## Vonny

Today I made soup from onion, broccoli, kale, spinach, watercress, rocket and celery. It looks slightly disgusting but tastes quite nice with a judicious quantity of black pepper. This will be my lunch for the next 7 days...if I can stand it


----------



## rebrascora

Vonny said:


> Today I made soup from onion, broccoli, kale, spinach, watercress, rocket and celery. It looks slightly disgusting but tastes quite nice with a judicious quantity of black pepper. This will be my lunch for the next 7 days...if I can stand it



You might find the flavour improves and it is more filling with the addition of a generous dollop of Crème Fraiche, cream cheese or double cream mixed into it.


----------



## Vonny

rebrascora said:


> You might find the flavour improves and it is more filling with the addition of a generous dollop of Crème Fraiche, cream cheese or double cream mixed into it.


Thanks Barbara, I keep forgetting I am allowed cream!


----------



## rebrascora

@Vonny
If you are significantly reducing your carb intake then including fats in the form of full fat dairy, nuts, olive oil, avocado etc will help to keep you feeling fuller for longer... You could also crack an egg into the soup and poach it to increase the sustenance of your soup by increasing the protein and fat content that way.


----------



## Toucan

So yesterday....
Breakfast: Poached egg on toast ( Toast = LivLife bread 4g/slice)
Lunch: Cheese salad with mayo
Snack: A few olives and glass of red wine
Supper: 'spaghetti'  bolognaise ( 'spaghetti = Finely shredded cabbage + butter cooked in microwave for a few mins and surprisingly tasty.)
This did result in a morning reading just back in the 5's (5.9) which was good to see as I am struggling to keep in the 5's at present.


----------



## Toucan

Vonny said:


> Toucan, your pizza dough sounds much tastier and healthier, will give that a go next time. x


Hi Vonny 
This did turn out much better than I expected!
There are already lots of good pizza recipes in the Recipe section at the top of this section - but this one was a bit of a variation so I have now included the recipe at the end of the Pizza thread. If you make it, I hope it turns out well.


----------



## rebrascora

Yesterday I had :-

B. glass of water with a dash of balsamic (just because I am out of ACV) and a cup of coffee with cream.
    35g jumbo oats made into porridge with sweetener, half a dozen each of rasps and blueberries, some mixed seeds and crème fraiche

No lunch but snacks throughout the day of a bag of pork scratchings and some mixed nuts. Glasses of water with a dash of bitter lemon.

D. Beef goulash made with butternut squash instead of potatoes and served on Swiss chard leaves (used like wraps) with cheese coleslaw.... I was just using up leftovers from the fridge but this was really tasty and low carb. 

It's the first year I have grown (or eaten for that matter) Swiss chard. I wasn't sure I liked it the first couple of times but I think maybe it works best with strong flavoured foods, so the goulash was ideal. I grew them because I saw it suggested that you can use the stalks to dip in soft boiled eggs instead of toast soldiers.... but it is not mature enough to try that yet so I am just harvesting a few leaves for salads etc.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday I had leftover tortillas with leftover bolognese sauce for brunch and roast chicken pieces with lettuce and cucumber and spring onion and tomato for evening meal.

I had mayo under the bolognese sauce and full fat greek yoghurt on top.

recipe -
1 cup almond flour
3 tablespoons coconut flour
2 teaspoons xanthan gum
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
1 egg
3 tablespoons water

Mix into a stiff dough and then smoosh together by hand until it is elastic.
Roll into 8/9 rounds on a silicon mat with a silicon rolling pin.
Fry on non stick pan - I used ghee - I'm avoiding seed oils as much as possible.

Recipe from Cristy Davis - on keto judgement free zone group on facebook she's - The Keto Village on Youtube.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday was a 'bad' day for food  

I've been struggling to fill in my PIP application form and the extension on my extension runs out on Friday so I forced myself to focus yesterday on finishing it and that meant everything else went out of the window.

So yesterday I had grilled lamb chops (awful ones from Tesco - they were frozen and there was only one in the pack that looked like a chop and the others were just small bones with a strip of fat and even less meat along one side) for brunch and a lettuce leaf and some microwaved cauliflower for brunch.

Then at around eight in the evening I had a can of Tesco chicken curry and a pack of konjac rice.

Not surprisingly my blood sugar went up to 8.6 after the curry because it was 12g of carbs


----------



## Toucan

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Yesterday was a 'bad' day for food


Yes - I had a day like that as well on Wednesday
Just one of those days when I craved sugary carbs all day and none of my usual techniques of distraction, drinking lots of water etc worked! Ended up eating a large piece of coffee sponge just before bed time.
(We keep sliced pieces of cake in the freezer for my husband who is self disciplined enough to just eat a slice occasionally. - I even ate the slice whilst it was still frozen, as couldn't wait for it to defrost!)

So - Thursday morning.... Been here before, 2 options now  a) Negative self talk about being hopeless, can't ever stick to anything etc etc, blown it now so may as well just stuff myself with more bad carbs - and there have been many times when I've taken that route.
or b) Remember what I have achieved and how much better I feel and all the positive things that controlling my Diabetes means for me etc etc. and that I'm not going to let one silly piece of cake start to undo that.

Fortunately b) won the argument this time and I ate much as I normally do and hopefully back on track this time.

Yesterdays food:
Breakfast: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, seeds
Lunch: Prawns, cottage cheese, green salad
Snack: Melba toast biscuit with peanut butter
Supper: 'No rice' risotto, - made with cauli-rice, prawns, chicken. onions etc, herbs and spices.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Ditto said:


> I start Exante today. I've just realised that I'd better have it made with semi-skimmed milk otherwise I'll be on 600 cals not 800! I wouldn't want to waste away...
> 
> Tum 50 and Weight just under 15stones. We'll see...
> 
> Yesterday's menu is too shameful to record here but included birthday cake (yuck but still ate it), trifle, and an Indian with boiled eggs and buttery soldiers for supper, good grief.


My menu was pretty bad  too, overall.  Borrowing  your format:  Included: chocolate ice cream with peanut butter and cream. Too much  wine. Couple of glasses is more  than enough now.   Several real coffee with cream. 
As  well as  avocado,.mozzerella and  cherry tomato salad(,Lunch)  only three  tomatoes    was  still being good at that point.    
Dinner:  Sausages with frozen mix veg,and cauliflower rice All  went to  pot in  the  evening.
FBG  6.4  this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - oats made with almond milk and a dollop of peanut butter, cup of coffee
D - wholemeal Milano salami sandwich and a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat, pint of water
T - 2 egg king prawn, mozzarella and chilli flake omelette, steamed broccoli, baby potatoes and a 25g bar Moser Roth 85%, pint of water
Cup of coffee
feeling a tad peckish so hoping I'm low enough that I'll need a biscuit at bedtime
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Yesterday *

Breakfast - I had a home made very low carb chia seed bread sandwich with leftover cooked chicken mixed with greek yoghurt and spring onion.

Lunch - more chia seed bread and more chicken

Supper - chia seed bread lettuce sandwich with strawberries and yoghurt

Had coffee, sparkling water and decaff tea to drink

*Today*

Breakfast - 2 fried eggs on the last of the chia seed bread made into toast. Decaff coffee to drink.

Lunch - some tomahawk steak with cucumber and tomato and mayo and spring onion and horseradish sauce.

Supper - Some more of the steak with three tiny new potatoes from the garden, 2 strawberries and yoghurt and a very small glass of whole milk to see if I still like it because I haven't drunk milk for years - I do.

Drank sparkling water, decaff tea and decaff coffee

Blood sugars at 6.7 2 hours after eating.

Pictured the tomahawk steak. My husband and I shared half of it for lunch and then a quarter of it for supper and we'll finish it tomorrow. It was 1.37kg!!! It was a special treat but our butcher does them for £15.00 so given we will have got six very nice meals out of it I think it isn't too terrible once in a while. Certainly better value than a take away and much better for me.


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> I'm back on the shakes for dinner after being ill all day. I feel so bad I don't even want to eat so that's okay. All self-inflicted and undeserving of pity, I'm a daft numpty and really am digging my grave with my spoon. I wish I could be like Mum, she never overeats! Her only vice was the drink but that stopped once she was on Warfarin years ago. They should have Warfarin for food and put me off.


Ahh - please try not to be so hard on yourself @Ditto. There are many reasons why we do things, and often they are beyond reason to control. What's done is done, and just try to remember all the good and positive things you are doing to help yourself, and well done on getting back on to drinking your shakes. Onwards and forwards!

I hope you have enjoyed the sunshine today.
I have just come back from a lovely weekend staying on our narrowboat, and cooking facilities are a bit limited, but the advantage is there is no additional food around to be tempted by.

So yesterday was:
Breakfast: Bacon, egg and mushrooms
Lunch: Smoked salmon and soft cheese rolls with lettuce. Glass of white wine
Snack: Melba toast with soft cheese
Supper: Pork chipolatas and tomatoes. Another glass of white wine!


----------



## SB2015

Just had black bean pasta,  spiralised beetroot and onion, kale cooked with garlic topped with roasted chicken thigh.  Mmmmmm 20g carbs in total.

Should have posted this tomorrow but too yummy to wait till then.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I am so jealous of that chop and the narrowboat.
> 
> Rubbish eating day today, I'm doolallytap. Why can't I be normal like you lot?


You are honest don't beat your self up.


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> I'm doolallytap. Why can't I be normal like you lot?


I've often been described a doolallytap or similar,  as well @Ditto - so nothing normal about many of the rest of us us either! 
Manh of us have our difficult times and ups and downs, so try not to be so hard on yourself.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I have give up (for now) with the Exante and the SlimFast. I get too ravenous.
> 
> B: 2 fried egg butties
> L: big bowl Cheerios and whole milk
> Snack: 2 hard but soft inside boiled eggs with salt and pepper nom nom nom
> D: 5 CoOp 79% Sausages, 1/4 pound or more of baked mushrooms, 1 and a 1/2 baked tomatoes mmm
> 4 Pints water (by end of today)
> 
> Halfway through the day with myriad very nasty symptoms and ailments I thought get real! Still piggy but not bad for me.


You have to do what is best for you overall.
I know restricted way of eating does not work for me. I can sometimes maintain for months but than find I can't cope with it. I have found a more measured approach works best for me.


----------



## Toucan

One of those busy days with not much time for cooking and also a bit of a 'can't be bothered' attitude, but fortunately enough stuff from the freezer and store cupboard items to get me through.

Breakfast: Greek Yoghurt, blueberries, cinnamon, seeds.
Lunch: From the freezer - veggie and cheeses layered cake thing that I didn't like much when I first made it, but it seemed to have improved with freezing.
Snack: Melba toast with peanut butter
Supper: Cauli-rice from freezer fried up with onion garlic fennel plus chopped hard boiled eggs. Last glass from that bottle of white wine.

Seems to have worked out OK. Morning reading 5.7 which is better than it's been for a while. 
Scales are still being stubborn though, and my weight has been stuck for a while, and I've never achieved loosing that final pounds that really need to go - think the problem may be lack of exercise.


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> I luvs peanut butter, how much is one serving?


Hi @Ditto
Peanut butter is 2g carbs per tablespoon (crunchy or smooth). Melba toasts are also about 2g per biscuit and the advantage is that they are very small so there is a limit to how much peanut butter you can pile on.( For even lower carb snack I some times use celery sticks instead of melba toast.)

Peanut butter is very 'moreish' though and I know what you mean about eating the whole jar! We now buy it as a big 1kg tub from Tesco - mainly because my hubby used to moan about how difficult it was to get all the last bits out of the corners of the jar.

Really good to hear that you had a big low carb breakfast. Low carb eating isn't always easy by any means, but yes I certainly don't get so hungry between meals as I used to.

Hope the day goes on well for you.


----------



## LornaV

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




I am feeling quite confused about diet. I was diagnosed in Belgium a few months ago with 6.0 so pre-diabetic in the UK, I think, diabetic in Belgium!  I was told by my dietist I had to cut out most sugar, and a lot of carbs, only wholewheat pasta and rice, very dark brown bread, and watch my fruit (no bananas, my favourite fruit )- but when I read recipes here there is often sugar in them, or when I read what you’re all eating I am totally confused. Is it still ok to eat a bounty bar?! Can I eat recipes baked with sugar and flour ( I’ve been trying out baking with almond flour and candarel sweetner)? Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I have give up (for now) with the Exante and the SlimFast. I get too ravenous.
> 
> B: 2 fried egg butties
> L: big bowl Cheerios and whole milk
> Snack: 2 hard but soft inside boiled eggs with salt and pepper nom nom nom
> D: 5 CoOp 79% Sausages, 1/4 pound or more of baked mushrooms, 1 and a 1/2 baked tomatoes mmm
> 4 Pints water (by end of today)
> 
> Halfway through the day with myriad very nasty symptoms and ailments I thought get real! Still piggy but not bad for me.



I was recommended to watch some of this guy's videos on Youtube and by and large I'm impressed. Then I watched this video and it really helped me understand some stuff and I thought of you when he was talking at the end about being kind to yourself. I hope you don't mind me sharing this link with you Ditto - I hope it might be helpful. The sequential eating was something I'd not heard of before and it makes a lot of sense and I'm going to try it.

Basically you put the food you are giving yourself on a plate in the middle of the table and get yourself a tiny plate and serve yourself in small amounts at a time and rest in between servings. I'm not sure it will work for me because I'm a seefood dieter myself if I see food I eat it. But I will give it a try.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

LornaV said:


> I am feeling quite confused about diet. I was diagnosed in Belgium a few months ago with 6.0 so pre-diabetic in the UK, I think, diabetic in Belgium!  I was told by my dietist I had to cut out most sugar, and a lot of carbs, only wholewheat pasta and rice, and watch my fruit (no bananas, my favourite fruit )- but when I read recipes here there is often sugar in them, or when I read what you’re all eating I am totally confused. Is it still ok to eat a bounty bar? Can I eat recipes baked with sugar and flour ( I’ve been trying out baking with almond flour and candarel sweetner)? Any advice gratefully received.


When I was diagnosed I got the same advice and for me it didn't work because wholewheat pasta and rice and fruit has a HUGE effect on my blood sugars and also acts like a trip switch that makes me crave more and more carbs.

So I went onto a keto diet and cut out all carbs including fruit and wholewheat stuff and starchy veg and rice.

I was much happier and it was much simpler.

Some people react to different carbs differently - possibly to do with their metabolism and exercise levels. I avoid carbs as much as possible.

I make my own bread, cakes, using no-carb/very low-carb ingredients and make desserts using erythritol as sweetener and now I use small amounts of strawberries/raspberries/blueberries/lemon/rhubarb as the only fruit I eat.

There are some carbs in leafy vegetables and mushrooms and seeds and nuts but not many.

I try and get most of my energy from fat and protein and green leafy veg.

What people eat and document here is what they are really eating and sometimes that means stuff they shouldn't be eating because we are all human and not perfect and food is tightly bound up with our emotions and that is why for many people tackling diabetes is very difficult.

I have tried to see diabetes as a wake up call that led me to a new way of eating so I can enjoy my food without all the complicated baggage of guilt and confusion that used to be involved when I thought I had limitless choices and wasn't sure what was good and what was bad.

Now it is simple - carbs = bad 
Leafy veg = good 
animal fats = very good
Protein = good

I drink decaffeinated tea and coffee without milk or sweetener - because I have always been sensitive to caffeine and I drink water at other times. I've just reintroduced sparkling water after 18 months and now it is an amazing treat for me.

In the last few months I've been making keto-friendly yeast breads - around 1g carb per slice and I'm enjoying that adventure at the moment. I try and keep my carbs to fewer than 20g a day and when I do I lose weight (which I need to do) and if I go above that I stay at the weight I'm at. I'm also doing a bit more exercise and activity than I used to do.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast low sugar granola and yogurt 
Break: work did a bacon roll run and I couldnt say no so had a bacon and sausage roll and ate half the roll
Lunch: was too stuffed so had a can of coke
After work: was starving by mid afternoon so ate a home made scotch egg
Dinner: boiled bacon with salad and pickle
After: yogurt with a few raspberries and cashews

probably not the best of days but since being back at work and starting at 6am my eating times seem all wrong and I’m always hungry


----------



## Kaylz

@SB2015 may I ask where you got the black bean pasta please?
xx


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> @SB2015 may I ask where you got the black bean pasta please?
> xx


I get it from a local health food shop and sometimes from Aldi.
I have never looked online but it is made by Explore Cuisine
I hope that helps.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> I get it from a local health food shop and sometimes from Aldi.
> I have never looked online but it is made by Explore Cuisine
> I hope that helps.


Thanks hun I'll have a look online for it at some point as I have neither a health food shop or an Aldi lol xx


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with a few raspberries 
Lunch: left over roast chicken from sunday
Snack: weight watchers lemon cake slice and a babybel
Dinner: stuffed chicken breast with cauliflower mash and salad

I now have to have lunch at work between11 and 12. I’m finding by the time I’ve finished  work And I’m home about 3ish I’m really hungry, tired and just feel bleh. Bg yesterday was 4.3 and today 4.7. I really don’t wanna get in the habit of snacking before dinner at 6.30 but I honestly don’t think I can make it until that time without eating


----------



## Toucan

bakebeans said:


> I really don’t wanna get in the habit of snacking before dinner at 6.30 but I honestly don’t think I can make it until that time without eating


You are doing so well @bakebeans and your BG reading are amazing, so maybe it is Ok to have an extra snack now that lunch is so early. It sound like too long a stretch to dinner. one of my favourites in such a situation is celery stick with peanut butter, for me quite satisfying for minimal carbs, but I'm sure you've got your own favourites.


----------



## Toucan

LornaV said:


> I am feeling quite confused about diet.


Sorry if we have added to your confusion @LornaV 
There is no 'one-size-fits-all' in terms of controlling Diabetes, and the postings on this link can reflect the various approaches that members take. 
Some like @NotWorriedAtAll follow a Keto style diet, others can cope with less severe carb restrictions, and some take an entirely different approach.
Something that spikes one persons carbs will have no effect on someone else.
The way many of us find out what is right for us is by using a meter to test the effects of various foods.


----------



## Jenny55

LornaV said:


> I am feeling quite confused about diet. I was diagnosed in Belgium a few months ago with 6.0 so pre-diabetic in the UK, I think, diabetic in Belgium!  I was told by my dietist I had to cut out most sugar, and a lot of carbs, only wholewheat pasta and rice, very dark brown bread, and watch my fruit (no bananas, my favourite fruit )- but when I read recipes here there is often sugar in them, or when I read what you’re all eating I am totally confused. Is it still ok to eat a bounty bar?! Can I eat recipes baked with sugar and flour ( I’ve been trying out baking with almond flour and candarel sweetner)? Any advice gratefully received.



Lorna have your tried some of the apps that analyses your menus? I put everything I eat in fatsecret.co.uk (browser version) and it's free, there's a few others that I can't think of at the moment. You have to be careful though, as most processed foods are added by other members and they might not have input the ingredients from labels correctly.

(Edited to add another site that tracks food MyFitnessPal.com)

It's great for putting your menu in for the day, then tweaking the food around. It can be fun if you make it a 'game'.


----------



## Toucan

So yesterday....
Breakfast: Poached egg on toast (Livelife bread 4g carbs/slice)
Lunch: 'Cauli-crust pizza' - from the freezer from a batch which tasted good when fresh, but didn't freeze well -  so not a great lunch, but surprising what you'll eat when your hungry.
Snack: Melba toast with peanut butter
Supper: Parcel baked salmon with tamari,lemon,garlic, chilli,spring onions, fresh ginger.  With Stir-fry cauli-rice, courgette and peppers.  
Very tasty and made up for rubbish lunch.

Total carb count around 50g - Morning reading 5.9


----------



## bakebeans

Toucan said:


> You are doing so well @bakebeans and your BG reading are amazing, so maybe it is Ok to have an extra snack now that lunch is so early. It sound like too long a stretch to dinner. one of my favourites in such a situation is celery stick with peanut butter, for me quite satisfying for minimal carbs, but I'm sure you've got your own favourites.



Thank you, I really like celery and peanut butter sometimes it’s just hard when all you want is a certain food that people around you eat without giving it any thoughts at all. Today a work mate was eating a packet of ready salted crisps and I’d have given my right arm for them, hate that I’m craving things like that again and feeling so rubbish makes it more tempting


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - jumbo oats in almond milk and peanut butter and a cup of coffee
D - wholemeal Milano salami sandwich and 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat and a pint of water
T - 2 egg omelette with king prawns and mozzarella topped with chilli flakes before being popped in the oven to finish with steamed broccoli and baby potatoes then a 25g bar moser roth 85% and a pint of water
cup of coffee
xx


----------



## Toucan

Yesterday:
Breakfast: 2 turkey rashers, egg. tomato
Lunch: Tuna Mayo salad, and 2 melba toasts with soft cheese.
Supper: Whole baked sea bream, peas AND absolutely delicious new potatoes from the garden. This is a rare treat for me as I know any potatoes will cause a spike. 
Then having had a couple of glasses of white wine, was unable to resist an offer of pears with chocolate sauce!

So not surprisingly morning reading back up to 7.2. Not good, but there needs to be some treats within the relentlessness of living with Diabetes. Main thing is to absolutely make it occasional and get straight back into normal routine.


----------



## Ivostas66

Felt tired, grumpy and really 'over things' last night (headache, no energy, our 'threenager' was refusing to go to sleep and I had been up since before 6am as she is a very early riser). Couldn't be bothered to cook so ordered a pizza and we watched a film. Measured carbs and dosed accordingly. Went to bed with a 9 on the sensor and gentle downward arrow - but gave myself a dose of one Novorapid as 9 was a little higher than I would like prior to bed. Woke at 3am feeling weird, Libre said I was now 16 and had been higher earlier. Slightly blurred vision, weird dreams and a vile headache. Injected and went back to bed. Woke with an 11 when my daughter woke me at 6:30am. Had a hypo at 8am and another 10 minutes ago. Tested for ketones a couple of times and none present thankfully.

Moral of the story? Papa John's are clearly a nightmare for me and will be avoided in future, no matter how exhausted I am!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Realising that it is now almost impossible to remember what I ate yesterday - yesterday feels like a hundred years ago. These days time seems to have a mind of its own and some days just go on and on and on.

So I'm calling today yesterday.

Breakfast: 2 boiled eggs and the last slice of the keto flaxseed bread I made three days ago.

Lunch: 2 slices of a new keto flaxseed loaf I made today and a couple of small pieces of tinned ham.

Evening meal: I made proper sandwiches for my husband and myself. I had made him a proper loaf of bread early in the morning and after that I made a keto version for myself so I wouldn't be tempted to eat any of his like I have done every time up until today. It worked!! I had a huge cup of Earl Grey decaff tea to go with it and then had some pork scratchings much later in the evening.

 His and hers loaves!!  My first afternoon tea sandwiches for over eighteen months!! I had egg mayonnaise and full fat cream cheese and cucumber.

Before my evening meal my blood sugars were 5.7 and three and a half hours later they were 6.4

If anyone wants the recipe and method of how to make the keto bread (it is a bread machine recipe) it is on my Facebook page linked to in my signature. The loaf isn't gluten free because it has vital wheat gluten in it but it is extremely low carb and near enough entirely fibre.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Livelife bread toasted and peanut butter
Lunch: leftover veggie curry, cauli-rice, spoonful of Greek yoghurt

Supper: Inspired by watching TV Nigel Slater:    
Beef patties lettuce wrap. - made with half and half mince beef and cottage cheese, various options on flavouring but used onion, garlic, paprika, capers. herbs. Shape into small patties and fry in oil. Fold into lettuce wrap. Delicious and much lighter than a standard beef burger mix.

Morning reading 6.7 - still need somehow to get it back down into the 5's - probably still up there due to Sunday's indulgences.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Breakfast:* 1 slice of flax seed toast with melted cheddar cheese and a scant amount of brown sauce. Sheer bliss.

Today was shopping delivery day which is always a danger day for food because I get seriously stressed out decontaminating everything and then storing it.


*Lunch:* one slice of flaxseed bread - cold roast chicken, half an avocado, quarter of a spring onion, squirt of lemon juice eight porky crunch things and a third of a tomato


*Afternoon Tea: *One slice of flax seed bread, one slice of wafer thin ham and some cucumber followed by three strawberries and two tablespoons of whipped double cream.

*Evening Snack:* Finished the porky crunch packet and had a big glass of sparkling mineral water.

Bedtime reading: 6.4


----------



## cameron

Breakfast: Lentils and vegetable salad, toast, apple. I usually start the day with a salad as it's quick and easy to prepare. 

Lunch: Homemade burger with smoked tofu, yoghurt with blueberries and walnuts.

Dinner: Vegetable rice stir-fry with some leftover vegetables. Also had some nattō (fermented soybeans) on the side, it smells like feet, but it's super yummy!


----------



## Toucan

Anitram said:


> Roast chicken was a challenge


Hi Martin,
We had a similar experience, and a situation of large raw chicken, no cooker, and family turning up for lunch (pre-Covid!).
I'd been given a pressure cooker a while ago, and never really got to grips with using it,-  but now was it's time. 
After much reading the manual and a lot of hissing and fizzing. it actually produced a very tasty chicken, declared by the family as a favourite and better than the usual roast.
I'd covered it with herb butter and lemon, and these really flavoured it well, and the stock to make the gravy was also delicious.
It is always good when pending disaster turns to success!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Anitram said:


> Not yesterday, but Sunday. Roast chicken was a challenge because our oven stopped working Saturday. Engineer coming on Thursday. My wife searched the Internet to see if she could cook the chicken in her slow cooker, found a recipe and you know what, everyone thought it came out nicer than roasting. That might become the norm, then!
> 
> Martin



Sounds amazing Martin!

We did an experimental chicken dish where it was baked in hay once. I think that was still in the oven, but I remember it fondly as an experience. 

Hope the engineer was able to fix your oven.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Snack: bar of Aldi dark chocolate 
Lunch: tuna salad
Snack: blueberries, raspberries and yogurt 
Dinner: steak, garlic mushrooms and salad
Afters: handful of peanuts


----------



## freesia

Yesterday
Breakfast: 25g porridge with spoonful of peanut butter (@Kaylz , you gave me the idea for that, thank you, was yummy), coffee
Lunch: cheese salad sandwich with wholemeal bread, Skyr yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
Dinner: chilli with 30g nachos made from sweet potato (cut really thinly with a mandolin they curl and crisp like...well...crisps. Lovely


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia glad you enjoyed it! I heat my oats in the microwave for 1 minute 50 seconds and then add my dollop of PB and spoon some hot porridge over it so when I get to it its gone oh so gooey lol

Yesterday
B - 45g oats, 180ml unsweetened almond milk and 30g smooth peanut butter, cup of coffee
Glucose chew
D - wholemeal tuna sandwich and a 2 finger dark mint chocolate kit kat, pint of water
Glucose chew
T - mince and mushrooms with an egg dropped in, steamed broccoli, boiled baby potatoes and 2 squares Lindt 90%, pint of water
Cup of coffee with wee drop semi skimmed milk
1 and a half digestive biscuits

Glucose chews and extra square of chocolate were requirements from changing my bedding in the morning   
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

As usual I can't remember what I ate yesterday but this is what I ate today:

Breakfast: Two slices of home made keto flax seed bread with a slice of corned beef and a large mug of decaff coffee.

Forgot to eat lunch because the day got away from us and we suddenly looked at the clock and it was three in the afternoon!!

Evening meal:
Roast chicken pieces, with herb stuffing made with breadcrumbs from the last slice of my keto flaxseed bread /egg and herbs, mashed celeriac with dill, a piece of roast celeriac and some brussels sprouts in butter.

This was my first roast dinner with stuffing since Christmas and this time it had no effect on my blood sugars because I made it with keto breadcrumbs and this time it tasted exactly right. The Christmas dinner stuffing wasn't as good because it was made with microwaved almond bread instead of proper yeast bread like this one.

Too full to eat anything else today - just drinking sparkling water.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> That looks so delicious, my mouth is watering. I'm still trying to get on the liquid liver diet. Woe is me.


----------



## Ditto

A furry hug, just what I needed.


----------



## Ditto

I have done day 2 of low carb ... well not so low but better than pigging.
11.2 @ 7.15am
weight: 15stones 3.6pounds
tum: 52 1/2 inches
Day before yesterday:
Breakfast @ 10: pt water with fibre - Scrambled eggs with Anchor butter, a Tomato, 2 red onions, garlics a lot, some cheese melted over.
Lunch: pt water with meds.
Dinner @ 5: Pt water - Lg tomato, red onions, 3 scrambled eggs with anchor, can Ham all mixed together in a frying pan.

Day 3 of low carb ... well not so low but better than pigging.
7.5 @ 7.09am
weight: 15stones 0.8pounds
tum: 50
Yesterday:
Breakfast @ 8ish: pt water with fibre - Scrambled eggs with Anchor butter, Sardines, garlics a lot.
Lunch: pt water with meds.
Dinner @ 6: Pt water - Roast Chicken dinner with family, the works and then some but no chocolate cream pie and ice cream.  - Pt water.

:: polishes halo ::


----------



## Toucan

Well done @Ditto, your really on the case now, hope you have another really good day.


----------



## Toucan

Hi @Ditto
So I make it that you've lost around 3lbs and 3 inches so far - that's a great start.

Can't say I'm with you and your mum on liking the spam though - brings back many memories of soggy spam sandwiches in my lunch box in those far off school days.


----------



## scousebird

Toucan said:


> Can't say I'm with you and your mum on liking the spam though - brings back many memories of soggy spam sandwiches in my lunch box in those far off school days.


Love Spam


----------



## rebrascora

A Spam fritter and a pineapple fritter from the chippy was my very occasional treat when I was younger. Yum!


----------



## Kaylz

Never done spam but yum a pineapple fritter! Cant beat a Banana fritter in syrup from the Chinese though!!  xx


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> Doesn't really count though because one decent butty and it would pile back on, it'll be water weight. Have to wait a bit to make it stick and be doing low carb for life.


Yes maybe some of it is water - but it does count,- just keep refusing the doughnuts and getting it right some of the time and it will start to work .


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - 45g oats, 180ml unsweetened almond milk, 30g smooth peanut butter and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal king prawn sandwich and a cadbury caramel cake bar, pint of water
T - 2 egg king prawn and mozzarella omelette, steamed broccoli, boiled potatoes, 25g bar Aldi moser roth 85% and a pint of Robinsons fruit creations blackberry & blueberry, first juice I've had for years and actually quite enjoyed it!
Currently - mug of coffee before going for my "treat" shower
xx


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Snack: bar of Aldi chocolate
Lunch: chicken salad
Mini milk ice cream before I left work (37oc in our warehouse and I couldn’t say no) bg 4.9 after an hour and 3.8 after 2 hours 
Dinner: chicken baked in the oven covered with half a bag of chilli heatwave Doritos crumbled on top, salad, homemade coleslaw and a huge mushroom stuffed with cheese
Snack: handful of peanuts, cashews and Brazil nuts

I know the bg monitors aren’t 100% accurate but most days this week when I’ve got home I’ve tested and seen either low 4s or even in some cases higher 3s should I be worried?


----------



## Kaylz

bakebeans said:


> I know the bg monitors aren’t 100% accurate but most days this week when I’ve got home I’ve tested and seen either low 4s or even in some cases higher 3s should I be worried?


Sorry my lovely, I can't remember if your on medication or not? I don't think you are though in which case I wouldn't worry as non diabetics dip below 4 too xx


----------



## bakebeans

Kaylz said:


> Sorry my lovely, I can't remember if your on medication or not? I don't think you are though in which case I wouldn't worry as non diabetics dip below 4 too xx


 Thanks for the reply, nope not on any medication. I’ll keep an eye on it and see if it changes if not I wonder if it would be worth maybe adding a little pasta to my salads to help me though until dinner time


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> chilli which I thought was an ordinary pepper till my mouth exploded agh.


Oww - I bet that was a bit of a shock, supposed to be good for you metabolism though!
Looks like your best day yet  though , well done.


----------



## Toucan

Fairly basic sort of day yesterday, and thank goodness it was a bit cooler so I felt a bit more like cooking something.

Breakfast: Greek yoghurt, pumpkin seeds, and a little chopped apple ( Fortunately only a little as it was a windfall and the rest of it was bruised.) Apple can spike me but the small portion seemed to be OK.
Lunch: Tuna and mayo salad
Supper: 'No pasta' bolognaise - used shredded iceberg lettuce instead of spaghetti.

No snacks! - I'm working on reducing these and made it through yesterday,


----------



## Docb

Congratulations on the no snacks @Toucan.  If nothing else eliminating snacks between meals gives your system more time to deal with the last lot of carbohydrate before it gets its next hit. My simple mind says that it is an approach that could help many so keep it up and report back on whether there is any noticeable effect.


----------



## Toucan

Docb said:


> If nothing else eliminating snacks between meals gives your system more time to deal with the last lot of carbohydrate before it gets its next hit


Yes I agree @Docb. On the same basis I also try to eat dinner as early as possible and breakfast as late as I can to give my insides as much time as possible to cope with what I've thrown in to them!
My usual time when I feel I need a snack is late afternoon, so the current strategy is to eat a little more at lunch time and have dinner a bit earlier. It has worked for one day and I hope that I will be able to report back that it continues!


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Egg on toast (Livilife bread)
Lunch: 4 melba thins with soft cheese and a tomato
Supper: Duck breast, apple and mint sauce, peas, glass of red wine
.... and day 2 with no snacks!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> blackberry & blueberry, first juice I've had for years and actually quite enjoyed it!


@Kaylz, nice to know you enjoyed it. Did you enjoy your caramel cake bar as well?


----------



## freesia

Ok, so yesterday i ate
Breakfast, 25g porridge with a spoon of peanut butter, coffee
Lunch, 2 slices wholemeal bread chicken salad sandwich, small orange,, yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
Dinner, steak with chilli, garlic and tomato salsa and celeriac chips
Snack, few peanuts with a glass of wine

All very nice


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, nice to know you enjoyed it. Did you enjoy your caramel cake bar as well?


Yes in fact I really did lol, so much so that I've now eaten 6 of them with only 4 left in the house, probably doing a Morrisons order at some point this week so may just have to  add a packet of the caramel ones to my trolley, maybe even a pack of the Milky Way ones too  and the award for the worst diabetic goes to....Kaylz  lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia may I ask where you get your cacao nibs please? xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia may I ask where you get your cacao nibs please? xx


Ordered from Amazon. I used to get them from Aldi but they stopped selling them at my local branch.
I usually get the NaturalBio Cacao Nibs from Amazon 1kg is £11.95 i think but i know they do different sized bags. I've had a few of these and they've always been ok, although the last bag seem to be a lot more crunchy and hard. May have to look for another brand on there.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> just have to add a packet of the caramel ones to my trolley, maybe even a pack of the Milky Way ones too


 go for it and enjoy them.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> go for it and enjoy them.


I will, over 3 years I've gone without so time to take advantage and treat myself lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I will, over 3 years I've gone without so time to take advantage and treat myself lol xx


Most definitely. What else would you fancy? Chocolate mini rolls?x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Most definitely. What else would you fancy? Chocolate mini rolls?x


Hmm, I dunno, not chocolate mini rolls though lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Hmm, I dunno, not chocolate mini rolls though lol xx


Ooooohhh, how about a Jaffa Cake cake bar?x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Ooooohhh, how about a Jaffa Cake cake bar?x


I preferred the raspberry and strawberry jaffa cakes from Lidl lol but Mcvities sometimes do a strawberry one so I can live in hope they do a strawberry jaffa cake bar for Halloween! Settled on just the caramel and milky way ones in current order though as essentials were needed too haha xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> raspberry and strawberry jaffa cakes from Lidl


Sound nice. I've stayed away from cake completely since being diagnosed. That was a big downfall for me, i used to like baking and loved eating it. Now there is only me and hubby i'd be too tempted and my weight is going on without trying. Need to get back to exercise.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Sound nice. I've stayed away from cake completely since being diagnosed. That was a big downfall for me, i used to like baking and loved eating it. Now there is only me and hubby i'd be too tempted and my weight is going on without trying. Need to get back to exercise.


They were amazing, well as I developed an eating disorder when I was diagnosed (well a month after) I figure I deserve a little cake (or a lot as its seeming to be lol) I used to bake a lot too and made birthday cakes for Bruce's nieces and nephews as well, my speciality was meringues though, perfectly golden with the chewy centre and everything xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> They were amazing, well as I developed an eating disorder when I was diagnosed (well a month after) I figure I deserve a little cake (or a lot as its seeming to be lol) I used to bake a lot too and made birthday cakes for Bruce's nieces and nephews as well, my speciality was meringues though, perfectly golden with the chewy centre and everything xx


Enjoy them! Those meringues sound amazing. My cakes were just basic run of the mill ones although my lemon and elderflower drizzle cake was good and so was my spiced apple cake. Since being diagnosed, i've made a low carb baked chocolate cheesecake, it turns out a bit solid but cakey and is amazing with cream. 9g carbs per slice. When i went away for a few days a couple of weeks ago, i had a pudding out (first one in a very long time). Was a custard type thing with 4 berries and a wafer thin shortbread. Bolused but levels shot to 15!!! Won't be having something like that again!


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia  would you mind sharing the recipe when you get time please? Xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia  would you mind sharing the recipe when you get time please? Xx


Hope its readable. If not, i'll type it up. The recipe is one from the free diabetes cookbooks on the site.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Hope its readable. If not, i'll type it up. The recipe is one from the free diabetes cookbooks on the site.


Screenshotted, thanks my lovely, do you know how Stevia compares to sugar? I know its supposed to be low carb but I'd rather use sugar than sweeteners xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Screenshotted, thanks my lovely, do you know how Stevia compares to sugar? I know its supposed to be low carb but I'd rather use sugar than sweeteners xx


My Asda stevia says 1tsp stevia (approx 0.5g) = 3g sugar. I assume most brands are similar. If you make it let me know what you think x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> My Asda stevia says 1tsp stevia (approx 0.5g) = 3g sugar. I assume most brands are similar. If you make it let me know what you think x


Will do my lovely, I'll need a new dish and that first as the dish I used to make cheesecakes in got thrown out as it was cracked across the bottom xx


----------



## Toucan

Hello @Ditto - good to know that your now on automatic

You are  doing well on low carb. - So Ok there have been a couple of days off track,-  that happens to many of us.

The important thing is to keep the 'time-off' as short as you can and get back on to your plan again, you've already proved that you can do it and that it has some good effects, just remember those and keep going.

I know that it is more difficult for you when you are with the family, so maybe those days aren't going to be so good from the eating point of view, BUT if say for a month you can manage to follow better eating for say half the time you will be winning, and gradually you may be able to increase the number of days.
Go for it !!!!


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> not to have food in the house


That's a solution!    Hope your Mum feels better soon.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Egg, turkey rasher, mushrooms.
Lunch: beef, tomato and onion sandwich made with Livilife bread
Supper: Pork chop, peas and apple sauce. 
Chop was marinated in butter milk and then oven baked. This was an experiment as hubby had seen one of the TV chefs cooking this way, and it was said to tenderise the chop. I can't say that it really made any difference, but it did give it a slightly odd taste. I think may be the tenderness of a chop is more related to the quality and freshness of the chop.

Still no snacks! and I am not missing my mid-afternoon snack now. I think I was previously eating this more due to habit than hunger.


----------



## MAC2020

Afternoon Lunch: An assortment of berries, Tarka Dhal
Supper: A few cherries, handful of salted roasted cashews, large Avocado and Green Salad


----------



## Montyfluffydog

Breakfast tofu scramble on rye with avocado

lunch fruit with latte

tea aubergine lasagne(nopasta)


----------



## MAC2020

Ditto said:


> Tarka Dhal always makes me think of Red Dwarf.  What is it exactly?



Curried lentils. Delish...

Why does it make you think of Red Dwarf??!!


----------



## rebrascora

Much as I love lentils they really spike my BG


----------



## MAC2020

rebrascora said:


> Much as I love lentils they really spike my BG


Yes, I was nervous about them too Barbara, but for some unknown reason, like fruit, no spike! [5.4 pre-meal, 1hr post 5.3, 2hrs post 5.4!]   My body is weird!!


----------



## rebrascora

Lucky you!... although you might want to check 3hrs later just to be sure as lentils are supposed to be slow release (low GI) .... Unfortunately that doesn't seem to apply with my digestive system... I think I may have battery acid in my stomach! Took 50 mins this morning for a small portion of porridge to hit it's peak in my blood stream and it was made with expensive jumbo oats, not cheap powdery Ready Brek stuff. Most disappointing. Will be back to an omelette tomorrow!


----------



## HenryBennett

Today:
Breakfast was a slice of seeded wholemeal toast with smashed seasoned avocado (half a large one).
Lunch was a Gregg’s sausage roll (!) and some slices of pink lady apple. 
Tea was a small salmon filet with cheesy sauce, mixed greens, sautéed mushrooms and a couple of spoons of mashed potato followed by a small tub of strawberry yogurt.


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Greek yoghurt with peanut butter - haven't tried this before, but didn't have any berries available. It was OK ish, but not sure I would repeat the experience.
Lunch: Pate with melba toast and a large green salad
Supper: Chicken curry with spinach and cauli-rice.

Still managed to keep away from snacks, and finding I no longer get the craving for something mid-afternoon.
May be a challenge today though. We are going for a long walk around Cliveden. I'll take a packed lunch, but I know that I will find it really difficult to walk past the ice-cream sellers.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge and peanut butter made with almond milk, coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with german peppered salami, mint kit kat (I have no cake bars until Monday  lol) pint of water
T - 2 egg king prawn and mozzarella omelette, baby potatoes, broccoli and a bar moser roth 85%, pint of blackberry and blueberry squash
coffee

Have cocoa powder in my porridge for tomorrow morning as well, yum!
xx


----------



## Perfect10

Brunch (got up late!) - poached eggs on toasted keto bread roll (unimpressed with my first attempt at keto bread!)
Tea - home grown veg including spinach, runner beans, courgette, broccoli and spring onions sauteed in zhoug,  with a spoon of yoghurt on top, with roasted veg to accompany which was celeriac, fennel, aubergine, tomatoes, peppers.
I would normally cook like this but using potatoes, lentils etc. Haved swapped these for more veg with lower carb content. Feel so full now!
Snacks have been satsuma, cherries and raspberries
Total carbs for the day = 40 (mainly due to the fruit)


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge with cocoa powder and peanut butter, coffee
D - wholemeal tuna sandwich, mint kit kat, pint of water
T - mince, mushrooms and an egg, baby potatoes, broccoli, 1 square Lindt 90%, pint of blueberry and blackberry squash
coffee
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast today - nothing.

Lunch - a bought faggot from the local butcher with keto gravy (marmite, oxo, almond flour and water) a very tiny helping of peas and some celeriac mash.

Evening meal - hotdogs!!! I made keto bread finger rolls for me and white killer for my husband and had a little bit of ketchup and mustard with mine.

later - four squares of chocologic chocolate.

Drinking - no cal, no sugar lemonade.

So this was a bad day for me - but not that bad. My blood sugars are okay. I think spending four hours making hotdogs sort of defeats the purpose of 'fast food' but I haven't had a hot dog for years and it was so nice.


----------



## freesia

Today,
Breakfast - porridge with spoonful of peanut butter
Lunch - cheese and onion on toast, yoghurt with cacao nibs ans walnuts, small orange
Dinner - cottage pie with celeriac mash, low carb chocolate cheesecake with cream (@Kaylz, i had to make it after telling you, i had a real craving for it lol)
Snack - spicy pepperami


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> porridge with cocoa powder and peanut butter


What was it like with the cocoa powder?x


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia it was really nice actually, so much so it'll be an everyday thing for a while lol, send me a slice of cheesecake please! haha xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Perfect10 said:


> Brunch (got up late!) - poached eggs on toasted keto bread roll (unimpressed with my first attempt at keto bread!)
> Tea - home grown veg including spinach, runner beans, courgette, broccoli and spring onions sauteed in zhoug,  with a spoon of yoghurt on top, with roasted veg to accompany which was celeriac, fennel, aubergine, tomatoes, peppers.
> I would normally cook like this but using potatoes, lentils etc. Haved swapped these for more veg with lower carb content. Feel so full now!
> Snacks have been satsuma, cherries and raspberries
> Total carbs for the day = 40 (mainly due to the fruit)


Which recipe did you use for the keto bread?  I might have a better one for you or a tip on how to improve your results.


----------



## rebrascora

I had a bit of a carb heavy day for me yesterday. 
I am trying a new approach for a few days and trying to be more structured and eat earlier on an evening.

Breakfast :-
Fasting reading was 5.7 Injected 5 units of NR... 1.5 for DP and 3.5 for breakfast
Large glass of water with dash of Apple Cider Vinegar followed by a cup of coffee with cream.
40g Lidl Nutty Granola plus 6 rasps and 6 blackberries and 2 good dollops (approx 100mls) of Lidl Milbona Creamy Greek natural yoghurt and some mixed seeds from Lidl. Total 35 ish grams of carbs. 

Didn't have lunch but an early evening meal at 4pm
Pre-meal reading 7.3 Injected 5 units NR
Pork shoulder steak with onions and garlic, 3 pieces of roasted sweet potato and a small boiled new potato, Swiss chard, broccoli and green beans. Glass of red wine. 
Was fine before I started eating but felt totally ravenous after eating, despite it being a good plateful but managed to limit myself to a piece of blue cheese and another cup of coffee with cream. 
Went out and did some work at the yard but needed a 2 unit correction of NR an hour and a half later. 

Had another chunk of cheese and half a small glass of red before bed and a glass of water.

Had several glasses of part low calorie bitter lemon and the rest water throughout the day and a few mixed nuts as a snack.


----------



## Toucan

Yesterday:
Breakfast: Mushrooms, turkey rashers and egg
Lunch: Tuna and mayo salad and 2 melba toast 
Supper: Grilled trout, peas, 1 new potato, strawberries and cream, glass of white wine.

Still managing to do without an afternoon snack and don't get a hungry point at that time anymore.
Seems to be helping to keep my BG readings down. For the first time ever in my 10 years of living with Diabetes, I got a reading in the 4's (just! 4.9)


----------



## Kaylz

B - porridge with cocoa and peanut butter, coffee
D - wholemeal German salami sandwich and Cadbury caramel cake bar, pint of water
T - chicken breast, mayo, boiled potatoes and roasted broccoli, square Lindt 90% and a pint of blackberry & blueberry squash
cup of coffee
xx


----------



## Perfect10

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Which recipe did you use for the keto bread?  I might have a better one for you or a tip on how to improve your results.


It was one I found on a website called dietdoctor,  using almond flour, baking powder, psyllium husk, egg whites, it looked like playdough and didn't taste much better .  I made a frittata from that website which was amazing though. Any tested bread recipes would be welcome x


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

@Perfect10 I have stopped using that recipe since I found a good yeast recipe that makes bread that tastes and feels pretty close to the real thing and behaves like it too.  The almond flour recipe you used I find is great for making microwave sponge cakes.  Did you make it in the microwave?

The best bread recipe works best in a bread machine but it is really worth the outlay because then you have a'normal' diet back again.

It is as follows:



Ingredients for the Keto Yeast Flaxseed Bread:


1 cup slightly warm water (23C - 25C / 73.4F - 77F) (240ml/8.1oz) - I use it hotter at around 40C


2 Eggs (lightly beaten) (or you can use powdered egg mixed with the flours and add a little bit extra water)


2/3 cup of Oat Fiber (41g/1.45oz)


1/2 cup of Flaxseed Meal (70g/2.46oz)


1.25 cups of Vital Wheat Gluten (190g/6.7oz)


1 teaspoon Salt (6g / 0.21oz) – spread around outer edge of container


0 - 4 Tablespoons powdered Sweetener (I use 0g-60g/0oz-4oz : 30g/2oz is a good amount) spread out evenly


1 teaspoon Honey (7g/0.25oz) – spread around outer edge of container - I use black treacle or syrup because they are in my cupboard and I'm using them up - the yeast eats all the sugar so it doesn't add to the bread you actually eat.


1/2 teaspoon Xanthan Gum (2.5g/0.088oz) – spread out evenly


2 Tablespoons Butter (30g/1.05oz) - put it in blobs around the edge


1 Tablespoon Active Dry Yeast (8g/0.28oz) - make a well in the top of the flour and put the yeast in there. I keep my yeast in the freezer and use it straight from the freezer.

Set the bread machine to standard loaf - it takes around 3.45 hours.
Or you can set the machine to dough (takes about 1.5 hours) and once it is done tip the dough out and shape it into rolls and put them in a greased baking tray and allow to rise until they double in size and then bake at 200C for 20 - 25 minutes.





Macros for entire Keto Yeast Bread:


Calories:  1517 cal


Fat: 90g


Carbs: 35g Net Carbs (162g total carbs – 67g fibre – 60g sugar alcohols)


Protein: 169g





Macros per slice of Keto Yeast Bread (assuming 18 slices):





Calories:  105 cal


Fat: 5g


Carbs: 1.94g Net Carbs (9g total carbs – 3.76g fibre – 3.3g sugar alcohols)


Protein: 9.4g


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:

Brunch: 2 home made keto flax seed bread rolls with butter and cream cheese and spring onions and coffee to drink.

Evening meal: Roast chicken with home made stuffing from keto flaxseed bread with dried onions and sage and garlic powder and roast celeriac and 2 chunks of roasted carrot and konjac noodles. No calorie No carb lemonade to drink.
Small chocolate dessert made with greek yoghurt, cacao powder and sweetener.

2 hours later my sugars were 7.5 mmols/litre


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I've been good so I can post again!  If I can only keep this up...
> 
> I'm reading Prof. Roy Taylor's 'Life Without Diabetes' and after a boring start I'm really into it. I didn't realise it was the Newcastle diet.


Yay!!!


----------



## Inka

Breakfast - a good size bowl of granola and bran with added seeds and coconut milk

Lunch - a cheese and pickle sandwich made with sour dough bread, a few crisps and a nectarine

Evening Meal - pasta with a tomato and tuna sauce and broccoli as a side veg, mini Magnum for dessert


----------



## Perfect10

@NotWorriedAtAll thanks for the bread recipe, bread with yeast sounds much better, i will give it a go.

Breakfast poached eggs and salami
Lunch salad with tuna, avocado and small piece of cheese
Blueberries for a snack
Tea today I made a sort of risotto using cauliflower rice, chorizo and veggies from the garden, I used a smoky flavour stock cube, great for a 1 pan quick meal and only about 10g carbs.
I had baked apple for pudding, baked in butter with cinnamon, vanilla and a few walnuts.  I find this lasts me 2 days and so will keep the rest for tomorrow. Had a spoon of creme fraiche on top.
I now feel so full but stayed under 1400 calories all day.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> 7.3 @ 8.35am
> Breakfast: Pt Grit Water / Banana SlimFast Mix / Pt Water with Meds.


What is Grit water please?


----------



## Toucan

Hi @Ditto 
Really good that your that things are going well.
I also enjoyed Roy Taylor's book - lots of helpful explanations of why and what!


----------



## Toucan

Yesterday
Breakfast: Poached egg on Livilife bread
Lunch: Kipper and tomatoes followed by  2 melba toast slices with peanut butter
Supper: Roast chicken, broccoli, gravy and one small roast potato
Drinks: Decaf  coffee, ginger green tea and 1 cup of tea - (trying to cut down on the caffeine)

Total carb count around 60g - a bit higher than usual, should have skipped the roast potato.
Fasting reading 6.4


----------



## freesia

I had a delicious dinner last night. A Pinch of Nom recipe. Broccoli and King Prawns with noodles, ginger, chilli and garlic. Yum.


----------



## rebrascora

Started with an engineered fasting reading of 5.1 after an early morning correction.

2 units of NovoRapid. (I.5u to cover DP + 0.5u for breakfast).
Glass of water with ACV and a cup of coffee with cream.
Chunk of cheese and a small raw carrot whilst prepping breakfast.
Large plate of salad including lettuce leaves and pea shoots, 2 cherry tomatoes, a bit of yellow pepper, half a small avocado, 2 radishes and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw.

Reading of 5.7 at lunchtime.
No lunch as such but had a bag of pork scratchings, a square of dark chocolate and a spoon of peanut butter during the afternoon .... and a plum from the tree whilst I was working in the garden..... Oh and a cup of mocha made with coffee and Options which altogether needed a bolus of 2.5 units to keep me in range..... unfortunately I'm a natural grazer!

4.2 before evening meal. 
Leftovers which was ham with cauliflower cheese, small portion of carrots and 1 small piece of sweet potato. Thought I might get away with no bolus being so low to start with but I went up to 9 and stayed there pretty well all night and needed 1.5unit correction this morning despite increasing my basal insulin last night.


----------



## Selbie2626

I am finding this info very useful, thank you.  I have been so bored with my food choices since being diagnosed but I have stuck with it but, today, I am sorely tempted to treat myself to a fish supper tonight, and get back onto healthy eating tomorrow, with some new ideas I've picked up from this thread, eg Bergen bread... Anyway, is it ok to have treats once in a while?  If so, how often... Weekly, bi-weekly, monthly?


----------



## rebrascora

@Selbie2626

Pleased you are inspired. Enjoy your fish supper tonight.

As regards treats, I personally try to find low carb treats that I can indulge on a regular basis without too much concern rather than carb rich treats which just make me get cravings for a couple of days afterwards or I have a very small portion of a carb rich treat and savour it.... like today I had a quarter of an hot cross bun when my levels were dropping a bit too low and I was doing manual work. It still amounts to 10g carbs for that little piece of spicy sweet yumminess, but it won't blow things out of the water with my diet and I really savoured it.  

So for me a packet of pork scratchings is a treat which won't effect my levels or a half a square of 70% dark chocolate with a spoon of peanut butter which works out about 5g carbs, so I can treat myself most days to that, or a pot of olives which is very low carb.  
For a take away I have char sui with ginger and spring onions with a portion of stir fried veg from the Chinese and I might cadge a dessert spoon of rice from my partner to soak up the juice on my plate. Or a chicken kebab with salad and garlic mayonnaise but no pitta. 

Because I follow a low carb high fat way of eating my body doesn't crave carbs anymore, but if I stray to far and have a really carb heavy treat it knocks me off course with my diet for a couple of days and I am battling cravings again so I prefer not to put myself through that anymore.


----------



## Selbie2626

*Thank you for your tips @rebrascora. I've been a 'good girl' to date so trusting my guilty craving will be back under control tomorrow. *


----------



## rebrascora

There are days when the cravings really get to you and I still occasionally get days like that even when I haven't had a carb rich treat, but it does definitely get easier as you go on and the less carbs you have, the less you want them in my experience and I was a real sugar addict pre diagnosis as well as being very fond of bread and potatoes. It seemed impossible even to imagine living without bread back then, but apart from my quarter of an hot cross bun today I haven't had any for months and I just don't miss it anymore. Same with cakes and biscuits which my partner eats in rather large quantities so they are always in the house, but just not tempted anymore. I do occasionally make a low carb sponge (in the microwave) and use it to make a trifle with berries and chia seeds and sugar free jelly and cream and that is a lovely dessert treat but most nights I enjoy a nice chunk of good cheese with a half a glass of red wine. Starting the day with a coffee made with real cream and ending it with a nice chunk of cheese with a little red wine, it is hard to feel badly done to, don't you think! That thought helps me through the days when I have cravings.

Just remembered, a chocolate eclair is just about 10g carb so that is not a bad choice of a treat every once in a while if you like cream cakes..


----------



## freesia

Asda do frozen mini eclairs. 3 of those are about 7g carbs. I don't know about anyone else but if i have 3 mini ones, i feel as if i've had more than 1 full sized one


----------



## Docb

I don't like the idea of treats.  If you are on carb control you have got to be serious about it.  I do like a fish supper - just had one.  I have one most weeks.

My method is to think how I can have what I want and still meet my carb target.  For my fish supper I have trained the local chippie to very lightly batter the fish and to understand that I don't  want their normal pile of chips, I want a tiny portion.  I have some coleslaw at home waiting to accompany it.

Works for me.


----------



## Toucan

Hello @Ditto 
Sorry that you are feeling lonely!   
We are all still here, just get a bit distracted sometimes - mine was our first family get together since lockdown yesterday, for my grandsons 16th Birthday - an amazing day and quite emotional as well.

Love you new posting with the cartoons and jokes - always make me smile.
Looks like your doing great with the milk shake etc, I'm sure it will show results soon.

So... in the spirit of this link, this is how my eating went yesterday:
Breakfast: Scrambled egg with chopped smoked salmon

Lunch: Family gathering in our garden, and everyone brought their own food.
BUT knowing how hungry teenage boys can be I baked some bread rolls, - as warm from the oven it's always been one of their favourites.
My will power didn't make it in resisting these and I ate 2 with a chicken salad. - also 2 glasses of prosecco.

Supper: Well we were exhausted by then, so my husband cooked an evening breakfast - egg, bacon, mushrooms, tomato, mushrooms.

Not the best of eating but a very happy day. 
6.2 reading this morning so not too bad.


----------



## Selbie2626

Gave in to craving and had said fish supper but not as enjoyable as I recalled!  Back onto healthy eating yesterday.  Skipped breakfast due to my fs indulgence.  Salmon salad for lunch and Mushroom omlette and side salad for tea - far more tasty tbh


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto nae point in me doing it as it's the same menu every week 
xx


----------



## Eddy Edson

Kaylz said:


> @Ditto nae point in me doing it as it's the same menu every week
> xx



Same here, except that I had some red meat the other day - first time in weeks! A rump steak with broccolini. I started out thinking it was like tarted-up roadkill on a plate, then found myself enjoying it, and then later felt like I had in fact eaten roadkill


----------



## grovesy

I don't because I am not part of the ultra low carb brigade, I don't do the substitution of foods,or the high fat.


----------



## Snoopyj

@NotWorriedAtAll  I was a bit sneaky lol after seeing your recipe for Keto Bread. Made some on Saturday and came out fantastic and very tasty, so tasty in fact that having to make some more today (Not me being greedy   , OH just been diagnosed and non diabetic household member enjoyed it too). So thanks very much.
Couple of questions: Which do you think is the best artificial sweetener to use in baking?
I really miss afternoon teas with the family, so you have given me hope that this can again be an occasional treat. Have you got a recipe for scones?
Thank you again for the inspiration and hope


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I don't because I am not part of the ultra low carb brigade, I don't do the substitution of foods,or the high fat.


I'm not part of the ultra low carb brigade either but still partake, also when it was started there was more high carb foods than anything else mentioned xx


----------



## grovesy

I know as I think I might have  participated back then. Like used with the fasting bloods but stopped when I got told off for going off topic, though that too is more off topic now with general chat included.


----------



## Kaylz

B - oats, cocoa powder made with almond milk, huge spoon PB and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german salami sandwich and a 2 finger dark mint kit kat, pint of water
T - smoked basa, broccoli, baby potatoes, bar moser roth 85% and a pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Perfect10

B - Protein bread (9g carb per slice) with almond butter

L- bacon and egg 

T- Bought the Fast 800 recipe book yesterday and made pan fried pork with apple and leek 355 cals, 7g carbs.  Made some cauliflower mash to go with it.
Also managed to walk 5 miles earlier on, have been out of action for months with achilles tendon injury.


----------



## scousebird

B: scrambled egg on granary sourdough, tea
L: continental meat selection & mini peppers with feta, tea
T: naughty fish & chips, tea
red bush tea


----------



## scousebird

Ditto said:


> Wonder if I could take ordinary paracetomol. I never take painkillers normally, under any circumstances but this toothache is dire.


I take paracetamol when needed, in fact I've just taken 2 as I've got a painful shoulder.  Have you spoken to your dentist? I hope the pain recedes soon. 

Yesterday
Tea
B: Boiled eggs, tea.
Tea
L: Chicken butty, large plum, tea.
Water
T: Chicken enchiladas, apple juice.
Red bush tea.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> Not been online, been miserable as sin, woke up from a doze with my hand badly again, it's not been badly for years since an injection acted like a miracle and made it better, now I've only the one working hand really and pushing Mum to the loo in her chair is no easy feat, she weighs a ton! Also, my toothache has come back, absolute agony but it fades away every so often or I'd go crazy. I think everything is made worse if you are diabetic. I looked at Ibubrofen tablets but pkt said don't take if diabetic or liver trouble, good grief. Wonder if I could take ordinary paracetomol. I never take painkillers normally, under any circumstances but this toothache is dire.
> 
> Breakfast: Pt Water with spoonful of Fibre / A Nescafe made with whole milk and one sweetener, 2 fried eggs on 2 toasts / Pt Water with Meds inc. Aspirin.
> Lunch: Chinese left-overs which made me quite ill, why am I such a numpty? I had volcanic indigestion after.
> Dinner: 1 lg tin Tomatoes, 2 fried eggs on 2 toasts / Can't remember if I drank all my water, everything goes to the dogs if I don't keep to my routine...
> 
> Enjoyed reading your posts. I like to see how normal peoples eat.



Teeth are the worst! Can you get to a dentist?


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Not been online, been miserable as sin, woke up from a doze with my hand badly again, it's not been badly for years since an injection acted like a miracle and made it better, now I've only the one working hand really and pushing Mum to the loo in her chair is no easy feat, she weighs a ton! Also, my toothache has come back, absolute agony but it fades away every so often or I'd go crazy. I think everything is made worse if you are diabetic. I looked at Ibubrofen tablets but pkt said don't take if diabetic or liver trouble, good grief. Wonder if I could take ordinary paracetomol. I never take painkillers normally, under any circumstances but this toothache is dire.
> 
> Breakfast: Pt Water with spoonful of Fibre / A Nescafe made with whole milk and one sweetener, 2 fried eggs on 2 toasts / Pt Water with Meds inc. Aspirin.
> Lunch: Chinese left-overs which made me quite ill, why am I such a numpty? I had volcanic indigestion after.
> Dinner: 1 lg tin Tomatoes, 2 fried eggs on 2 toasts / Can't remember if I drank all my water, everything goes to the dogs if I don't keep to my routine...
> 
> Enjoyed reading your posts. I like to see how normal peoples eat.


I don't take Ibrufen not because of Diabetes but i have allergic rhinitis and it makes my nose pour like a tap for hours afterwards.


----------



## Toucan

Hello @Ditto - not surprised that you felt miserable with all that going on.
Diabetes doesn't need to stop you taking paracetamol - I've been told to take them by both GP and dentist previously, and you will certainly need it if you have tooth ache. 
Can you put helping yourself to the top of the list and try to get to a dentist, and maybe some GP help as well to sort out that hand.
Very difficult to stick to routine with all this going on, but if you can it will be a big help in making you feel a bit better, and you know that you can do it - you already have!

So - here's what I ate yesterday.
Breakfast: Egg on Livilife toast
Lunch: Large salad with mayo and slice of corned beef, strawberries and yoghurt
Supper: Turkey escallops with vegetable stir fry and cauli-rice.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto I'd suggest you at least call your pharmacist to enquire about the use of paracetamol in your case with your fatty liver as paracetamol too can cause liver issues xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto why don't you try making it with unsweetened almond milk to eliminate the extra carbs from the whole milk? xx


----------



## freesia

Yesterday i ate

B - egg on toast
L - cheese and onion sandwich, small orange, Skyr yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
T - pork steak with sliced apples in a mustard cream sauce, baby new potatoes and veg. Delish


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt and tea
Lunch: Tesco deli 8 bbq chicken wings and 2 southern fried drumsticks and a can of cream soda
Snack: slice of corned beef and 3 pieces of cheese and a tea
Dinner: burger in livlife bread, 5 homemade halloumi fries, stuffed mushroom and salad
Afters: a handful of nuts, 1 segment of chocolate orange and a few home made chocolate Brazil’s made with Aldi chocolate


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge with cocoa and peanut butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german peppered salami sandwich with garlic mayo and a cadbury caramel cake bar, pint of water
T - prawn and mozzarella omelette, steamed broccoli and baby potatoes, bar moser roth 85%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug og coffee
half a digestive biscuit
xx


----------



## freesia

B - porridge with peanut butter
L - wholemeal bread cheese salad sandwich, small orange, yoghurt with cacso nibs and walnuts
D - peppered beef steak, celeriac chips, onion rings
Later, 2 glasses of wine with handful of peanuts, olives stuffed with garlic and a spicy pepperami.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I've never tried celeriac chips but would be willing to give them a go, everything else on the menu apart from the olives I'd munch fine  xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I've never tried celeriac chips but would be willing to give them a go, everything else on the menu apart from the olives I'd munch fine  xx


@Kaylz, celeriac is really low carb, only 2g per 100. I use it loads, for topping on cottage pie (mixed with cheese, butter and pepper) and instead of chips (i cut them into chip shapes and put them in the oven. The only thing i find is that you need to add flavour to it so i use some spray oil and sprinkle on herbs or spices. I only have takeaway chips now as a big treat. 
Tonight i'm attempting to cook my first fresh tuna steak!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> porridge with cocoa and peanut butter, mug of coffee


Have you tried the crunchy peanut butter yet?x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, celeriac is really low carb, only 2g per 100. I use it loads, for topping on cottage pie (mixed with cheese, butter and pepper) and instead of chips (i cut them into chip shapes and put them in the oven. The only thing i find is that you need to add flavour to it so i use some spray oil and sprinkle on herbs or spices. I only have takeaway chips now as a big treat.
> Tonight i'm attempting to cook my first fresh tuna steak!


I'll have to see if I can get hold of one and give it a try, good luck! I've never had fresh tuna myself xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Have you tried the crunchy peanut butter yet?x


No I haven't, I have 3 jars of Lidl smooth stuff to use first as they were bought first, the amount I'm getting through it won't be long before I get to the crunchy stuff though! xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> porridge with cocoa and peanut butter


I must try that as overnight oats


----------



## scousebird

Yesterday (away in the motorhome)
Tea
B: Bacon, eggs, black pudding, baked beans, wholemeal bread
Tea
No lunch but did have 2 scoops of ice cream as there was a very nice ice cream parlour where we were staying so it would have been rude not to 
T: Salmon, new potatoes, peas & carrots
A few glasses of red wine.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> I must try that as overnight oats


Mines is made at like 8:30am the previous morning and kept in the fridge but being up at 5:45am its a tad chilly so I throw it in the microwave and add the peanut butter when its hot so it goes gooey lol xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Snoopyj said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll  I was a bit sneaky lol after seeing your recipe for Keto Bread. Made some on Saturday and came out fantastic and very tasty, so tasty in fact that having to make some more today (Not me being greedy   , OH just been diagnosed and non diabetic household member enjoyed it too). So thanks very much.
> Couple of questions: Which do you think is the best artificial sweetener to use in baking?
> I really miss afternoon teas with the family, so you have given me hope that this can again be an occasional treat. Have you got a recipe for scones?
> Thank you again for the inspiration and hope


That makes me so happy  
I made a loaf using a different recipe yesterday which isn't so great and it came out looking like a certain US president!!! Which was startling to say the least!


I have made scones. I will have to look for my recipe.  They were using the cheese and almond flour and psyllium husk type recipe but I will have to see if I can do a better version using vital wheat gluten as baking seems to be so much better using that ingredient.

I prefer erythritol as a sweetener for everything but it usually comes quite granular so for some recipes I use a pestle and mortar to grind it into powder - I think you could use a blender to get the same result the same way as you'd turn granulated sugar into caster and then icing sugar. Sometimes I use xylitol but it has an effect on my blood sugars when erythritol doesn't and xylitol is poisonous to dogs (not that I have a dog) so dog owners need to be careful if it is in the house or if their dogs sneak food.


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, the tuna was lovely. Firm texture, fishy taste. Very nice. Had it with hasselback potatoes and veg. X


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia thats good, glad you enjoyed it! Sounds lovely, don't forget to send my invite next time!  

Feel sorry for poor Bruce, he didn't want to risk anything this morning so didn't eat until 12:30 and had forgotten his surroundings etc 3 times before then cause he couldn't take his epilepsy meds!
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> don't forget to send my invite next time!


Will send you a picture @Kaylz 


Kaylz said:


> poor Bruce, he didn't want to risk anything this morning so didn't eat until 12:30 and had forgotten his surroundings etc 3 times before then cause he couldn't take his epilepsy meds!
> xx


Poor Bruce!! Hope he's feeling ok now and is well fed. X


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Will send you a picture @Kaylz
> 
> Poor Bruce!! Hope he's feeling ok now and is well fed. X


Yes, got here and has his fry up and pills, 4 hours later wolfed down a plate of mince and tatties as well so well fed indeed! lol xx


----------



## scousebird

Kaylz said:


> Mines is made at like 8:30am the previous morning and kept in the fridge but being up at 5:45am its a tad chilly so I throw it in the microwave and add the peanut butter when its hot so it goes gooey lol xx


That sounds good.  I don't generally like peanut butter but in porridge I'm sure I would.


----------



## Kaylz

scousebird said:


> That sounds good.  I don't generally like peanut butter but in porridge I'm sure I would.


I love the stuff lol xx


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Poached egg and Livilife toast
Lunch: prawn and mayo salad
Supper: Lebanese style lamb strips (marinated in yoghurt, herbs and spices), hummus, spicy salad. Glass of red wine.

Still no mid afternoon snack! 
Morning reading 5.5


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with tea
Lunch: McDonald’s double cheese burger and salad (ate half the roll) and 3 mozzarella sticks with a Diet Coke 
Dinner: lime and chill chops, 3 baby hassle back potatoes, stuffed mushroom and salad
Afters: Hand full of mixed nuts
Drinks: more tea, water and probably another coke


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge, cocoa powder and peanut butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal john west garlic & chilli tuna sandwich, caramel cake bar, pint of water
T - mince with mushrooms and an egg, steamed broccoli, baby potatoes, square lindt 90% and a pint blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
1 and 3/4 digestives

Today
B - same as per
D - wholemeal german salami and garlic mayo sandwich, milky way cake bar and a pint of water
T - smoked basa, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli, bar moser roth 85% and pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Not eating much. Not so much due to tooth as I can chomp on the other side, more because I feel poorly all over. I go dentist tomorrow. I hate olives they're horrid but luv peanut butter. Today I had a bit of left-over Chinese and for dinner some spag bog. Didn't want any of it really.
> 
> I hate food. It's the bane of my life. Last night, feeling like death, but making an effort, I made my Mum her tea and when I presented it to her on her little table she said "Oh hell."  I know I'm not much of a cook but good grief.


If you don't want it why not give it a miss.


----------



## Toucan

Hello @Ditto, sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly, hope the visit to the dentist starts to improve things for you -- and I'm sure that your Mum appreciates what you do really!! - It's just that they have a strange way of showing it sometimes, I know mine certainly did.

So ... back to the main message line:
Breakfast: Egg, tomato and turkey rasher
Lunch: Prawn and cucumber sandwich made with LiveLife bread
Supper: Sausage and mash : 3 Heck pork sausages (less than 1g carb each), cauliflower mash, home made tomato 'sauce'
Morning reading 5.6


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt with tea
Lunch: lettuce, tomatoes, bacon, avocado and 2 eggs And a cream soda 
Tea: lamb curry with mushroom and cauliflower rice and 1/3 of a chocolate chip cookie 
Snack: handful of homemade chocolate Brazil nuts 

I thought I’d done really bad yesterday but maybe not, must drink more water


----------



## Eddy Edson

I caved in to my bod demanding a carby noodle bolus ...

B: My usual bowl with 5 strawberries + 10 walnut halves + 35g of pumpernickel + juice of half a lemon.  Extra large soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

L: Not-my-usual chicken pho (ie Vietnamese soup with chicken/rice noodles/bean sprouts/coriander).  Rice noodles give my pancreas a real work-out - I tested an hour after eating and I was 8.5, up from 5-something. NBD and plenty of non-diabetics would see the same, but quite a lot higher than I'm used to and I could *feel* it - all jangly. Plus about twice my usual daily sodium intake, all by itself.

A: Soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

D: My boring-yummy-usual bowl with 60g edamame, leaves, snowpeas, one avocado, couple of dates torn up, 30g pomegranate arils, half a pear sliced, juice of one lemon.

Random munching: a carrot; almonds.

Walking: lazy 11k steps.


----------



## travellor

Travelling most of the day

Breakfast - Sausage roll on a wholemeal bun.
Dinner - Two Chicken burgers with lettuce, onion, tomato and cheese on freshly baked rolls.
Later - Cheese and three biscuits.


----------



## Kaylz

travellor said:


> Travelling most of the day
> 
> Breakfast - Sausage roll on a wholemeal bun.
> Dinner - Two Chicken burgers with lettuce, onion, tomato and cheese on freshly baked rolls.
> Later - Cheese and three biscuits.


Wow, surprised you can tolerate that amount of carbs xx


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> Wow, surprised you can tolerate that amount of carbs xx



I reversed my diabetes by following the 800 calorie VLCD.
I'm pleased to say it's now being rolled out as a treatment by the NHS, so hopefully more can achieve the same success.


----------



## Kaylz

travellor said:


> I reversed my diabetes by following the 800 calorie VLCD.
> I'm pleased to say it's now being rolled out as a treatment by the NHS, so hopefully more can achieve the same success.


I don't think your meant to go back to a carb loaded diet, you don't really reverse it but can go into remission but if eating a high carb diet it can keep creep up again, do you test after eating these foods?


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> I don't think your meant to go back to a carb loaded diet, you don't really reverse it but can go into remission but if eating a high carb diet it can keep creep up again, do you test after eating these foods?


It's reversed,  I can eat anything so long as I don't pile the weight back on. 
We shouldn't hijack this thread though.


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Break: mini peparami and packet of Cheetos 
Lunch: cauliflower cheese soup with 2 slices of livlife bread
Dinner: 2 mall pork chops topped with pesto and cheese, stuffed mushroom and salad
Snack: handful of chocolate Brazil nuts


----------



## Kaylz

@bakebeans is your cauliflower cheese soup homemade? if so would you mind sharing the recipe please? xx


----------



## Kaylz

travellor said:


> It's reversed,  I can eat anything so long as I don't pile the weight back on.
> We shouldn't hijack this thread though.


Reading about it and talking with other Type 2's it seems that if you go back to a high carb diet then you risk becoming diabetic again and a lot of hard work is required so that doesn't happen
Nobody is hijacking anything, we general chit chat amongst ourselves on threads such as these


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - Usual porridge, cocoa and peanut butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german salami sandwich with garlic mayo and a milky way cake bar, pint of water
pint of water (was absolutely sweltering with the sun beating in the window)
T - chicken breast with garlic mayo, baby potatoes, roasted broccoli and a square Lindt 90%, pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
mug of coffee
bedtime - 1 and a half digestive biscuits
xx


----------



## bakebeans

Kaylz said:


> @bakebeans is your cauliflower cheese soup homemade? if so would you mind sharing the recipe please? xx


 Hello yes it was. I found the recipe on here a while ago and it’s delicious.
1 cauliflower 
2 tiny potatoes
Veg stock 
1 white onion 
Boil it all together then give it a whizz when it’s soft. Add some cheese (I use smelly blue cheese) and double cream

then I added some black pepper and chilli flakes


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> Reading about it and talking with other Type 2's it seems that if you go back to a high carb diet then you risk becoming diabetic again and a lot of hard work is required so that doesn't happen
> Nobody is hijacking anything, we general chit chat amongst ourselves on threads such as these



I couldn't really comment on going "back to a high carb diet" I never left a carby diet, never counted carbs, and wouldn't intend to in the future. 
For me, it's an easy choice. 
Eat normally, watch the weight.
And by doing that, I have no issue with carbs.


----------



## Kaylz

travellor said:


> I couldn't really comment on going "back to a high carb diet" I never left a carby diet, never counted carbs, and wouldn't intend to in the future.
> For me, it's an easy choice.
> Eat normally, watch the weight.
> And by doing that, I have no issue with carbs.


Have you ever tested your BG??


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> Have you ever tested your BG??



I always used to.
I was very well supported by my GP, and got them on prescription.
After a couple of years of normal Hba1c's and being taken off meds, they stopped.
I don't bother now, I just have the annual checkup.
I have online access to my medical records, I have enough blood test results to fill 3 sheets of A4 every year, and I
accept it's all good.
How many other non diabetics test?

Before you ask, when I was diagnosed, I tested 1 hour and 2 hours after a meal, morning, afternoon, in bed, out of bed, before exercise, after exercise, and I knew my response inside out. 
GI and GL seemed to be my answer for control. I built up a low GI range of foods.
That achieved good control, but I didn't simply want to stick a plaster over the problem with a weird diet.

Diabetes to me was down to the fact I'd eaten myself into it, so I did the Newcastle diet, which had just hit the news and that was the game changer.
Now I eat normally. 
I keep the weight off, and it's all good.
Maybe I could test still, but to me, with totally normal blood results across the board for years, that would seem paranoid.


----------



## Kaylz

@travellor so your stating your non diabetic but also describe yourself as type 2 and post on a diabetes forum? That doesnt make much sense


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> @travellor so your stating your non diabetic but also describe yourself as type 2 and post on a diabetes forum? That doesnt make much sense



I can't comment on that.
Maybe we need to get the admin to have "type 2 reversed" as an option?

If, as a type 2 who has successfully reversed their condition I'm proud to be able to help others down the same path, regardless of what label others need to put on me.
That's just me though.

I see you are a type 1.
Amy advise to us type 2's gratefully received.
But this isn't helping this thread, so maybe you can start a new one to discuss it further.


----------



## Kaylz

travellor said:


> I see you are a type 1.
> Amy advise to us type 2's gratefully received.


Yes I'm Type 1 
General advice given to Type 2's here are to reduce carbohydrate intake seen as that's what diabetics and pre-diabetics stuggle to tolerate as they all turn to glucose in the body, that works for most but they have to stick to it rather than being able to revert back to an unhealthy carb ladden diet, there are even Type  2's here who have done that yet still ended up as insulin dependant so your fad diets arent miracles


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> Yes I'm Type 1
> General advice given to Type 2's here are to reduce carbohydrate intake seen as that's what diabetics and pre-diabetics stuggle to tolerate as they all turn to glucose in the body, that works for most but they have to stick to it rather than being able to revert back to an unhealthy carb ladden diet, there are even Type  2's here who have done that yet still ended up as insulin dependant so your fad diets arent miracles



Random "one diet fits all" advice doesn't work

Start a new thread, we can discuss it as much as you want to.


----------



## Kaylz

travellor said:


> Random "one diet fits all" advice doesn't work
> 
> Start a new thread, we can discuss it as much as you want to.


No thanks, don't really care too much just don't want poor newbies coming along and reading your menu thinking that its a perfectly fine way to go about diabetes cause they'll find out the hard way that its not, especially that amount of carbs as a breakfast seen as thats when most are most insulin resistant


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> No thanks, don't really care too much just don't want poor newbies coming along and reading your menu thinking that its a perfectly fine way to go about diabetes cause they'll find out the hard way that its not, especially that amount of carbs as a breakfast seen as thats when most are most insulin resistant



Don't blame you.
Personally, I hate to think newbies getting sucked into the downward spiral of fear that diabetes is for life and low carb is the only way....

So, today.
Cheesie scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast.
Tinned mackerel fillets on seeded buns for lunch, with a salad.
Chilli beef on Basmati rice for dinner
Cheese on biscuits now with a very nice red wine.

Newbies have hope there is a very bright light at the end of the tunnel for them, and the roll out of the 800 calorie diet can guide them there?
I'm sure as a type 1 you would agree that the way forward is reversal for type 2's?
Not stuck with type 2 for life?
Who would wish that on someone if they could avoid it?


----------



## Deleted member 27171

I think the original point of this thread was just to post what everyone is eating each day, without judgement or suggestion that anything is right or wrong, from what I can see there is a wide variety of meals and meal types among the posts - some healthy, some not so much with a variety of carb content.


----------



## travellor

LucyDUK said:


> I think the original point of this thread was just to post what everyone is eating each day, without judgement or suggestion that anything is right or wrong, from what I can see there is a wide variety of meals and meal types among the posts - some healthy, some not so much with a variety of carb content.



What is a healthy diet?


----------



## Kaylz

I wasn't judging, was just curious at to how a Type 2 could manage that amount of carbs without a terrible spike when even Type 1's with the benefit of insulin wouldn't generally manage that very successfuly xx


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> I wasn't judging, was just curious at to how a Type 2 could manage that amount of carbs without a terrible spike when even Type 1's with the benefit of insulin wouldn't generally manage that very successfuly xx



it seemed DUK have a limit too, so it may be an interesting discussion, but I really would prefer to start a new post on our different viewpoints to be honest, as this is way off thread.


----------



## Deleted member 27171

travellor said:


> What is a healthy diet?



Open to interpretation, but mine would be one which includes a mixture of foods groups and limited added sugars or deep fried foods.


----------



## rebrascora

I am not sure how helpful this thread is, particularly for newbies looking to see what other diabetics eat when there is such a huge range of approaches. 
I think it may be helpful for people to post portion size for carb rich foods like breakfast cereal/porridge/granola, pasta, rice potatoes and most of us will be weighing them anyway. I also think it may be helpful to include insulin boluses, so that non insulin using diabetics can immediately see which menus are enabled by insulin and which are more aimed at purely dietary control.

@travellor I appreciate you are keen to promote the Newcastle Rapid weight loss method and show that reversal is possible but many new members reading your posts here will not be aware of that and perhaps think that a sausage roll sandwich for breakfast will be OK for them to help them manage their diabetes, particularly as you are registered as Type2. 
There is already so much conflicting/confusing information about diet that seeing a menu like that without some clarification is a bit misleading. Many newbies are directed to this thread for dietary suggestions so I do think it is a tad unhelpful without at least some qualifying signature line to the effect that you did 8 weeks (or whatever period) of an extreme weight loss diet in order to now enjoy normal food.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I used to include the carb content and insulin doses for my menu but it became I was the only insulin dependant posting so didn't see a point as others just didn't get it at all and I felt I was wasting my time but others as well as they weren't/wouldn't be interested
xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz 
My thought it that if you are Type 2 and you read it, you might not understand it but at least it highlights that insulin is involved and therefore the menu may not be appropriate. 
I think portion size is relevant to everyone, because it highlights a need to weight carb rich foods and in a world where portion size has got out of control, seeing that people only have something like 25g of low carb Granola when the portion size on the packet may be 40g gives people a better understanding of reducing portion size to control diabetes and what you can add to bulk it outwith other things. 
I know I don't post here very often which is mostly because my diet/lifestyle is still chaotic and some days I just graze on low carb snacks all day which is not really what we want to promote, but when I have a good day, food wise, I like to share it. I don't think it is necessary to post regularly but more to show newbies what a good diabetic diet might look like and perhaps to inspire people to try different things and be a bit more adventurous.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I think it’s important to remember that while low and very low carb eating plans are often recommended and suggested here, there are lots of individuals (of all types) using all sorts of approaches to foods.

I think at the end of the day it boils down to everyone’s balance between tastes, diet flexibility/sustainability, and BG outcomes (however they are monitored). And letting others choose their own path.

Sometimes I think those who find higher carb approaches suit them better - either tastewise or psychologically - tend to be a little cautious in sharing for fear of upsetting or provoking others? In a way I think that the variety of approaches is one of the strengths of our community - and offers hope to any new members who instinctively think ‘I couldn’t eat like that long term’ about any one approach.

As an example for me my meals would usually be:
Breakfast: 25-45g Carbs
Lunch: 55-65g Carbs
Evening: 60-120g Carbs

We have T2s on the forum who eat moderate rather than low carb, but I think they tend to keep quiet about it.

But at the end of the day the crucial thing is whether your long-term BG outcomes are where you want them (or day to day fingersticks if you choose to use those).

YDMV and all that


----------



## Toucan

So to return to the main line of this thread - What I ate yesterday was...

Greek yoghurt with a little stewed apple and sunflower seeds
Goats cheese with a salad and mayo
Salmon fillet with small portion of new potatoes and green salad.

I hope this thread is useful to members, not only give food plan ideas, but also to show the different eating plans that we find as our personal solution to living with diabetes.
In as much as there are several causes of diabetes, there are also several solutions.


----------



## Eddy Edson

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think it’s important to remember that while low and very low carb eating plans are often recommended and suggested here, there are lots of individuals (of all types) using all sorts of approaches to foods.
> 
> I think at the end of the day it boils down to everyone’s balance between tastes, diet flexibility/sustainability, and BG outcomes (however they are monitored). And letting others choose their own path.
> 
> Sometimes I think those who find higher carb approaches suit them better - either tastewise or psychologically - tend to be a little cautious in sharing for fear of upsetting or provoking others? In a way I think that the variety of approaches is one of the strengths of oir community - and offers hope to any new members who instinctively think ‘I couldn’t eat like that long term’ about any one approach.
> 
> As an example for me my meals would usually be:
> Breakfast: 25-45g Carbs
> Lunch: 55-65g Carbs
> Evening: 60-120g Carbs
> 
> We have T2s on the forum who eat moderate rather than low carb, but I think they tend to keep quiet about it.
> 
> But at the end of the day the crucial thing is whether your long-term BG outcomes are where you want them (or day to day fingersticks if you choose to use those).
> 
> YDMV and all that



Agree 100%.

I was going to chime in earlier but these things end up being like religious arguments - useless and off-putting for everybody else.

I do want to say that I agree with @travellor in the sense that I also have reversed my T2D via weight loss & I also don't blow up when I eat a bunch of carbs. Also - his input back when I was getting things together was extremely helpful. It would be a real pity if this point of view gets echo-chambered out to the margins.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Toucan said:


> I hope this thread is useful to members, not only give food plan ideas, but also to show the different eating plans that we find as our personal solution to living with diabetes.



Hehe! Thanks @Toucan. Yes... back on track.

For me

Toast and marmalade (estimated 17-20g, dosed as 25g)
Sandwich and an apple (estimated 55g)
Home made falafels and salad (estimated 65g)


----------



## Docb

Agree totally with @everydayupsanddowns an @Eddy Edson

T2 diabetes is a broader church than the label implies and what works for one might work for a lot more but is unlikely to work for everybody.  In contrast to @Eddy Edson @travellor, I have got my blood glucose under control by a combination of eating a moderate/low carb diet, a small weight loss and low level medication, and I am pretty sure that control would disappear very quickly if I went back to a "healthy" diet.  Everybody needs to find their own way.  Other peoples experience is invaluable in finding that way.

Yesterday I had:

B.  Home made nutty/seedy (no fruit) granola, a slice of low carb toast with a scrape of marmalade and large brew - estimate 25g carb

L  Croque monsieur with salad - estimate carbs 25g

T  A mash up of veg and chicken in a white wine and creme fraise sauce with a tiny portion of spaghetti.  Estimate  30g carb.

Later Couple of crackers with some Brie.  Estimate 10 carb.  Also had a Galaxy whilst out on my walk in the afternoon, Estimate another 20g carb.

Went to bed on 6.4, bit higher than average but still within the bounds I might expect to see.


----------



## Kaylz

B - 45g porridge, 5g cocoa powder, 35g smooth peanut butter, 175ml unsweetened almond milk and a mug of coffee - 30g carbs, 3 units of novorapid
D - 80g wholemeal bread, 10 kings prawns and a squeeze of garlic mayo dip, milky way cake bar and a pint of water - 45g carbs, 4.5 units novorapid
T - mince with mushrooms and an egg, 150ml(ish) oxo, 100g broccoli, 150g baby potatoes, knob of butter, 1 square Lindt 90% and a pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting - 30g carbs, 1.5 units of novorapid
mug of coffee
1 and a half digestives - 13.5g carbs, no novorapid as was to stop me dipping during the night or waking up hypo
19 units Tresiba
xx


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Break: peperami and babybel
Lunch: cauliflower cheese soup 2 slices of livlife bread and a packet of Cheetos 

checked bg at 2.30 after work and it was 4.1 so ate a bar of Aldi chocolate and 2 slices of ham before the school run

dinner: stuffed chicken breast, garlic butter mushrooms and salad with homemade coleslaw
After: handful of peanuts


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: Scrambled egg and tomato
Lunch: Ham and salad sandwich (Livelife bread)
Supper: Pork steak with green salad and grilled tomatoes.

A fairly good day BUT - I did deviate from my 'no snacks' plan!
I usually shop on line, but had to do a 'pop' in shop. Bought strawberries and yoghurt - then there it was on the shelf staring at me - a pot of clotted cream! I grew up on a Devon farm and have always loved this stuff so couldn't resist.
So instead of saving the strawberries for breakfast I ate a large bowl of strawberries and cream as soon as the shopping was unpacked and they were delicious!  Hopefully not too much harm done for a once in a while treat.

@Ditto - so good to hear that you have go some pain relief for the gum infection, and ham and philly is one of my favourites as well.
Have you tried the various tricks mentioned on the forum for finger pricks.  Painless Pricks, by Alan S  lists a few of them.


----------



## travellor

Breakfast - bacon roll, (in danger of being sucked back into fried food, must make more effort to get the porridge on!)
Lunch - cheese salad roll
Diner - dry roast ham joint, home made sweet potato wedges, green beans, with a cheese sauce 
Ice cream and grapes and blueberries.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Diet #2 today - ie same old-same old + sashimi.

B: Bowl with 5 strawberries + 10 walnut halves + 30g pumpernickel + juice of half a lemon. Extra big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

L: Salmon sashimi + shredded carrot + wasabi + a little bit of soy sauce.

A: Big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds.

D: Bowl with 60g edamame + greens + one avocado + snow peas + dates + half a pear sliced + juice of one lemon.

Munching: Almonds; 2 ryvitas.

Walking: 13,500 steps.

Multivatamin.

~2,200 calories. 130g "net" carbs, 72g fibre, 12.5g satfat, 850mg sodium, 110g protein.

Waking BG 4.7, pre-lunch 5.5, late evening 4.9.


----------



## Kaylz

B - same as every other day
D - same as previous day
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
bedtime - 1 digestive biscuit
About 115g carbs in total
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

@Snoopyj
I've been tweaking my bread recipe and I've found a better sweetener for making bread. 100% dried stevia leaves tea!!
I omit the powdered seeteners (erythritol and a small amount of inulin) and instead steep a teaspoonful of stevia leaves in boiled water (I have one of those metal thingies you can put tea leaves in and then leave it in a cup or small pot of very hot water) and then make up the cup of water to go in the bread machine with half stevia 'tea' and half just water.

I still use the treacle for the yeast to eat as apart from leaving out the sweeteners the recipe stays the same.

The loaf came out even better - less plasticky in texture. It tastes amazing.


It is only 100g of leaves in the packet but that is a lot because it hardly weighs anything. So I think it will save money as well as being better because of less processing.

It didn't rise so wildly but the resultant loaf is perfect for my tastes.
I got the stevia leaves from Amazon.  There are a few brands -this one was Almitas and £6.99 for 100g.

Oh and what I ate yesterday:

Brunch: smoked bacon rashers grilled with mushrooms and a poached egg.

Lea: Roast lamb and broccoli

Evening something: chocolate dessert made with double cream, high fat greek yoghurt, chia seeds, 100% cocoa powder and a teaspoon of erythritol/stevia powder all mixed together.

Drinks all day - decaff green tea, decaff coffee, a couple of glasses of fizzy orange made with sparkling water and a splash of no sugar orange squash.


----------



## freesia

Yesterday
B - avocado with poached egg on slice seeded wholemeal toast, sprinkled with salt, pepper and chilli flakes
L - cheddars crackers with cheese, a pepperami, 3 chilli cornichons and 150g Skyr yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
D - chicken stuffed with soft cheese and mushrooms fried off in soy sauce then stuffed in chicken, new potatoes and veg
Snack - peanuts with a nice chilled glass of Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> That bread looks delicous, holey with air, nice. Just needs some Anchor on it.


Exactly what I did Ditto!


----------



## Snoopyj

@NotWorriedAtAll 
Thank you. Will give it a go and let you know


----------



## BigPickers

Recently diagnosed with type 2, so new to looking what I eat, finding this useful to see what others eat....LOL in some cases..

breakfast:  2 Wheatbix with fresh blueberries, also elevens 1 white toast home made bread.
lunch: Spanish Omlete with pepper salmon slide
dinner: fried chicken breast with peas and rice, Nando’s  sauce
supper : wheatbix with more blueberries 

ps. Is burgen bread the thing to have if you have diabetes?


----------



## Kaylz

@BigPickers Hi and welcome to the forum 

Are you testing your blood glucose at all? I only ask as generally Wheatbix, bread and rice are just some of the things diabetics bgl don't tolerate too well

Regarding burgen, yes some find they can tolerate it and others don't tolerate any bread made with normal flour, its all about testing before eating and then again 2 hours after to see if you as the individual you are can tolerate things
xx


----------



## KerryC

Kaylz said:


> B - 45g porridge, 5g cocoa powder, 35g smooth peanut butter, 175ml unsweetened almond milk and a mug of coffee - 30g carbs, 3 units of novorapid



Hi Kaylz, 

Just a quick couple of questions. After seeing your breakfast I was so excited to try it as it sounded delicious  

However, I actually didn't see this particular post and I think I added too much cocoa powder as I used 10g. The porridge tasted so bitter and I wonder was it because I added too much cocoa powder. 

This is the first time I've made porridge on the stove and also with almond milk, how do you normally cook yours? The Peanut butter made it a bit more manageable but I only ate half of it as I couldn't stand the bitterness. I would like to try it again some day though


----------



## grovesy

KerryC said:


> Hi Kaylz,
> 
> Just a quick couple of questions. After seeing your breakfast I was so excited to try it as it sounded delicious
> 
> However, I actually didn't see this particular post and I think I added too much cocoa powder as I used 10g. The porridge tasted so bitter and I wonder was it because I added too much cocoa powder.
> 
> This is the first time I've made porridge on the stove and also with almond milk, how do you normally cook yours? The Peanut butter made it a bit more manageable but I only ate half of it as I couldn't stand the bitterness. I would like to try it again some day though


Just be aware @Kaylz is Type 1 and takes Insulin, many Type 2 find porridge spikes them.


----------



## Kaylz

Hi @KerryC it may be that you used too much cocoa powder as the taste varies widely on quality too, what cocoa powder are you using?

I mix my oats, almond milk and cocoa together in a sistema breakfast to go pot at 8am the previous day and put that pot in the fridge until 6:30am just before breakfast, I zap it in the microwave for 1 minute 50 seconds and that's it at the consistency I like it to be

Do you like dark chocolate? It would be slightly higher carb but you could always try a square of good quality dark chocolate instead of cocoa powder, I've done it with Lindt 90% chocolate
xx


----------



## KerryC

grovesy said:


> Just be aware @Kaylz is Type 1 and takes Insulin, many Type 2 find porridge spikes them.



Thanks for the advice  it's the first time I've eaten porridge since diagnosis but I have made my own granola with the same Oats previous to today


----------



## grovesy

KerryC said:


> Thanks for the advice  it's the first time I've eaten porridge since diagnosis but I have made my own granola with the same Oats previous to today


Granola is another that some find problematic too! They only way to know for you is test before and 2 hours later and compare the results .


----------



## KerryC

Kaylz said:


> Hi @KerryC it may be that you used too much cocoa powder as the taste varies widely on quality too, what cocoa powder are you using?
> 
> I mix my oats, almond milk and cocoa together in a sistema breakfast to go pot at 8am the previous day and put that pot in the fridge until 6:30am just before breakfast, I zap it in the microwave for 1 minute 50 seconds and that's it at the consistency I like it to be
> 
> Do you like dark chocolate? It would be slightly higher carb but you could always try a square of good quality dark chocolate instead of cocoa powder, I've done it with Lindt 90% chocolate
> xx



The cocoa powder was one that I already had and it was just a tesco own brand one so probably not the best quality?

I think I will try it again, previous to diagnosis I would have used the quick Oats that you just microwaved, although I read that they aren't so good and can cause spikes. 

I'm not really a dark chocolate fan and thought maybe I'm just not used to the bitterness of the cocoa but I've found my tastes have changed recently so it's something I might get to like 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## KerryC

grovesy said:


> Granola is another that some find problematic too! They only way to know for you is test before and 2 hours later and compare the results .



I did previously test after my homemade granola and seemed to tolerate it, although I used a smaller portion size than what was recommended in the recipe. 

I haven't done a lot of post meal testing so it's something I'm working on at the minute 

I know it's probably for another thread but when you say testing 2 hours post meals, do you test 2 hours after you start eating or 2 hours after you finish your meals. I have seen people who do both, so I'm interested to see what people do?


----------



## bakebeans

Breakfast: eat natural granola and yogurt 
Snack: bar of Aldi chocolate 
Lunch: cauliflower cheese soup and 3 pieces of livlife bread
Snack: 8 olives
Dinner: chicken tikka salad with popadoms and 3 small stuffed peppers
Afters: small slice of chocolate cake

wasn’t going to eat the cake as has been away at the weekend and eaten food I wouldnt normally but got an email from the school saying possible suspected covid case in daughters bubble and it tipped me over the edge.


----------



## grovesy

KerryC said:


> I did previously test after my homemade granola and seemed to tolerate it, although I used a smaller portion size than what was recommended in the recipe.
> 
> I haven't done a lot of post meal testing so it's something I'm working on at the minute
> 
> I know it's probably for another thread but when you say testing 2 hours post meals, do you test 2 hours after you start eating or 2 hours after you finish your meals. I have seen people who do both, so I'm interested to see what people do?


Good luck. I usally do it roughly 2 hours after, I don’t set an alarm for it.


----------



## KerryC

grovesy said:


> Good luck. I usally do it roughly 2 hours after, I don’t set an alarm for it.



Thanks for your help and advice, I really appreciate it


----------



## Kaylz

@KerryC Tesco's stuff isn't actually too bad quality and it's what I'm using myself, the higher the quality the more bitterness it has really as it's higher cocoa %

I used to use Quaker Jumbo Oats and microwaved them no problem but currently using Morrisons own cheap ones at 75p for a 1kg bag and they have no difference of effect on my BG at least as I wear a Libre I know what's going on all the time

I've always preffered dark chocolate so I didn't have a problem with that lol
xx


----------



## Docb

@KerryC, I make my own granola as well and use a much larger proportion of nuts and seeds than most recipes suggest.  No fruit, fresh or dried.  That works for me.  Will push me up about 4 mmol/l in an hour but it's back down after 2 hours.


----------



## KerryC

Kaylz said:


> @KerryC Tesco's stuff isn't actually too bad quality and it's what I'm using myself, the higher the quality the more bitterness it has really as it's higher cocoa %
> 
> I used to use Quaker Jumbo Oats and microwaved them no problem but currently using Morrisons own cheap ones at 75p for a 1kg bag and they have no difference of effect on my BG at least as I wear a Libre I know what's going on all the time
> 
> I've always preffered dark chocolate so I didn't have a problem with that lol
> xx



That's good to hear maybe it was just that I used too much cocoa powder, I'll definitely try it with 5grams next time instead  I definitely find my shopping bill increasing, but I know its worth it lol! 

I previously wouldn't have eaten fish which I eat now so I am trying new things so I might have to try dark chocolate for a treat every now and then  xx


----------



## KerryC

Docb said:


> @KerryC, I make my own granola as well and use a much larger proportion of nuts and seeds than most recipes suggest.  No fruit, fresh or dried.  That works for me.  Will push me up about 4 mmol/l in an hour but it's back down after 2 hours.



I recently made another batch of granola and left out the Oats and like you said added more nuts and seeds and some Peanut butter. Well I lie actually I tried to make like a granola bar but it just broke into pieces when I cut it so I made it into granola instead lol


----------



## Kaylz

@KerryC I'm actually rather tempted to try it with 10 as my tastes are different lol

Yes diabetes isn't exactly penny friendly and being unemployed I've had to switch to cheaper alternatives where I can, throw in an eating disorder that I ain't fully over and its quite costly lol

I'm a fan of fish too but then there's not really much I wouldn't eat apart from olives and a few others, oh and carrots as I think they taste like pure sugar these days
xx


----------



## KerryC

@Kaylz

You should try the 10g, you probably would enjoy it, and it's not really that much of a carb increase either 

Aww no, that sounds really tough for you, I generally do love a bargain so I like to shop about a bit and find alternatives too 

I would be fairly picky not really keen on Red meat, only recently started eating cod, salmon is next on my list. Cannot get to like the texture of prawns too. But I really am trying new things, sometimes I really need to eat something a few times to get myself to kind of like them lol


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - Same as every other day
D - German salami wholemeal sandwich with garlic mayo and a cadbury caramel cake bar, pint of water
T - mozzarella stuffed chicken breast wrapped in parma ham (it was absolutely delicious!) roasted broccoli and boiled baby potatoes, 1 square Lindt 90% and a pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
Mug of coffee
xx


----------



## freesia

KerryC said:


> only recently started eating cod, salmon is next on my list.


I do cod (or similar fish), wrapped in bacon, with some creme fraice and pesto dotted over then baked. Salmon, if its fresh i sprinkle over some garlic, chilli flakes and basil then put it in thr oven. It goes a bit paste like with the water that comes out of the fish and tastes lovely.
@Kaylz, you keep giving breakfast porridge ideas...i'll be trying the square of dark chocolate definitely lol.
So yesterday i ate
B - porridge with tsp crunchy peanut butter
L - wholemeal cheese and onion sandwich, orange and Skyr yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
D - pork steak with leek and mustard sauce, new potatoes and veg


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I'm pretty much out of what I've had now but hoping to get my hands on some blueberry muffin almond butter and some gingerbread almond butter (I hinted at Bruce for birthday or christmas but he scoffed at the idea saying I needed better things for that!) so I may be back with more ideas soon! haha
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I'm pretty much out of what I've had now but hoping to get my hands on some blueberry muffin almond butter and some gingerbread almond butter (I hinted at Bruce for birthday or christmas but he scoffed at the idea saying I needed better things for that!) so I may be back with more ideas soon! haha
> xx


Mmmmmm...they sound good. Keep hinting


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Mmmmmm...they sound good. Keep hinting


They do don't they! I will when the time is right but with him still on sick pay and Bubbles needing the vet this morning now isn't the time xx


----------



## rebrascora

Yesterday I had:-

Usual glass of water with a dash of ACV followed by a coffee with cream to start the day

B. 40g Eat Natural low sugar granola (14g carbs) with mixed seeds, 2 dessert spoons of stewed plums, 2 chopped strawberries and 2 good dollops of creamy Greek natural yoghurt. Total approx. 30g carbs needing 3 units of NovoRapid injected 40 mins in advance of eating. Didn't need to bolus for DP which seems to be due to increased exercise the previous day. 

No lunch but I had to have 3 pieces of dried fruit (half a pear, an apricot and a prune) to keep me from going too low after exercise.  

D. Chicken stir fry with Bare Naked Noodles.... no real carbs just what was in the veg so I had to bolus a unit for the protein afterwards, followed by a Lidl Raspberry Trifle (22g carbs)... so 3 units NovoRapid in total.


----------



## Perfect10

Brunch - bacon & egg, coffee
Then did a 5 mile walk, stopped at pub for a couple of diet cokes
Tea - steak, celeriac chips, salad
Pudding - I made a fruit crumble using berries and crumble made with almond flour, desiccated coconut, walnuts, Erythritol, cinnamon, nutmeg, butter. It was delicious and less than 20g carbs in quite a big portion
Gin and slimline tonic


----------



## Kaylz

B - same as every other day (Porridge, cocoa powder, almond milk and peanut butter) mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german peppered salami and garlic mayo sandwich, cadbury caramel cake bar and a pint of water
T - 2 egg prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
bedtime - 2 digestive biscuits to keep me "safe"
xx


----------



## freesia

B - porridge with spoonful of peanut butter
L - wholemeal bread sandwith with cheese and onion, radishes, small orange and yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
D - cajun turkey meatballs in cajun sauce, rice and low carb chocolate cheesecake with cream

Peanuts and chilli cornichons with a glass of wine


----------



## karloc

Living the extreme dream  
B - 1 slice wholemeal bread, lashings of clotted cream, thin smear of lemon curd.
L - rinse and repeat
D - bet you can guess 
Coffee thrown in every hour or so.

I recommend no one does what I do - but it is so so nice


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> B - porridge with spoonful of peanut butter
> L - wholemeal bread sandwith with cheese and onion, radishes, small orange and yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
> D - cajun turkey meatballs in cajun sauce, rice and low carb chocolate cheesecake with cream
> 
> Peanuts and chilli cornichons with a glass of wine


I haven't had a cheese and onion sandwich in ages! Must get some extra mature cheddar in! Not actually sure if I like radishes, will need to get some and see, as for the orange, shove that! lol, I got fed up of them when I was about 14 and stealing fags off my dad to go to the woods and smoke as I'd take oranges and eat them to try and get rid of the smell off my breath! haha xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> I haven't had a cheese and onion sandwich in ages! Must get some extra mature cheddar in! Not actually sure if I like radishes, will need to get some and see, as for the orange, shove that! lol, I got fed up of them when I was about 14 and stealing fags off my dad to go to the woods and smoke as I'd take oranges and eat them to try and get rid of the smell off my breath! haha xx


Radishes can vary in taste on differnt types.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> as for the orange, shove that! lol, I got fed up of them when I was about 14 and stealing fags off my dad to go to the woods and smoke as I'd take oranges and eat them to try and get rid of the smell off my breath!


I take it you would never try another orange then lol x


----------



## KerryC

B - Porridge made with almond Milk and cocoa powder, topped with crunchy Peanut butter. 
40g blueberry skyr. 

L - Seeded Bagel thin with garlic Mayo, Tikka chicken, Lettuce and scallion.
Homemade garlic and parmesan actifry carrot crisps. 
Homemade cookie bite. 

D- Soy glazed Pork chop, mushroom and tomato wholegrain rice, baby corn and sugar snaps. 

S- homemade cookie bite, salted caramel pretzels and a Seltzer. Loads of water 

Total carbs for yesterday 130g, also checked pre and post meals and BMs were good


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I take it you would never try another orange then lol x


Most definitely not! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

KerryC said:


> homemade cookie bite


what are these Kerry? They sound nice! xx


----------



## KerryC

Kaylz said:


> what are these Kerry? They sound nice! xx



It's a recipe I found it uses almond flour, cocoa powder, granulated sweetener, baking powder and water  I say cookie Bites cause I rolled them into little balls before baking. Also topped some with dessicated coconut before baking so it Toasted in the oven xx


----------



## mark king

I'm a late joiner to this topic but I'm already learning, I see many use Burgen bread I need to google this as I mostly use a Danish white  [hiss boo] loaf as it has only about 11 carbs per slice.  Occasionally I will have Brown but that is 16 carbs per slice but poached eggs love it. 
Typical day is
Bfast  --  1 Weetabix, coffee total carbs 15.
Lunch  -- Ham and tomato sandwich on 2 x white bread slices, Pkt crisps, Fruit fool pot total carbs 49.
Dinner  --  Sausage &  veg mash plus green beans,  choc ice total carbs 25 if It's potato mash then add another 12 carbs to the total ie 37.
The individual carbs are a good average of my daily carb intake.  I do have some in-between nibbles which my meal time calculations take into account when reading my BG.

Some times I'm not a goody 2-shoes and have to give myself an insulin *correction dose *which between my Pump and Free style libre sensor it's easy peasy.

My weekly levels are 70%+ in range between 4 - 10

Best


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast:- Glass of water with a dash of ACV followed by a cup of coffee with cream. 40g Eat Natural Low Sugar granola (14g carbs) with 2 dessert spoons of stewed plums, mixed seeds, 2 small chopped strawberries and 2 large dollops of creamy Greek natural yoghurt. Approx 30g carbs total and 3 units of NR bolussed 35mins before eating.

No lunch other than a few Brazil nuts and a couple of glasses of water.

Dinner :- Lamb steak with mushrooms, steamed veg (carrots, broccoli, sugar snap and the odd baby corn) and 3 small pieces of boiled potato Approx 30g carbs and 3 units of NR.
Washed it down with 2 cheeky glasses of rose wine which I didn't bolus for and a couple of chunks of cheese for afters.


----------



## rebrascora

Always start the day with a glass of water with a dash of ACV followed by a cup of coffee with cream.

Same breakfast as previous few days ie 40g Eat Natural Low Sugar granola (14g carbs) with mixed seeds, 2 dessert spoons of stewed plums with sweetener, a couple of small chopped strawberries and two large dollops of creamy Greek natural yoghurt.... Approx 30g carbs total. Used 3 units of NR bolussed 30 mins in advance of eating.

Glass of water at lunchtime with a few Brazil nuts and a square of Dark 70% chocolate with a spoon of peanut butter.

Dinner:- Ate a few olives whilst preparing meal of roast chicken with 3 small pieces of sweet potato, runner beans from the garden and cabbage sweated in butter with a dollop of cream cheese mixed in to serve. Used 3 units of NR and injected just before I started eating due to fat content. Dropped a bit low 45 mins later and had a stem ginger shortbread biscuit (10g) to bring me back up. 
Might have been a better idea to inject after eating.... but another factor is that I also went for a brisk walk whilst chicken was in the oven so that may have caused me to drop low after dinner. Stayed in range all night though.


----------



## grovesy

what is ACV?


----------



## rebrascora

grovesy said:


> what is ACV?


Apple Cider Vinegar (I use unpasteurised with "the mother")


----------



## grovesy

Oh, I have not heard it been referred to it by abbreviation.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Brunch:
smoked haddock (microwaved) on a slice of my home made keto linseed bread (around 2 carbs a slice) with butter and topped with a poached egg. Cup of decaff Earl Grey no sweetener no milk.

Lea: Grilled pork steak with oregano with home made tzatsiki and a sliced tomato - black decaff coffee and glass of sparkling water to drink

Bedtime: high fat Greek yoghurt with a teaspoon of 100% cocoa powder mixed in and a half teaspoon of erythritol topped with whipped double cream

This morning's brunch was Greek Shepherd's Breakfast:
half a slice of my home made keto flax seed (linseed) bread (1 carb) toasted with garlic rubbed onto it and then a tomato squished onto it and half a pack of feta cheese crumbled on, sprinkled with oregano and drizzled with olive oil. Decaff coffee very strong.
Checked my bloods an hour later and had a shock because it read 10.1!! - Washed my hands carefully and dried them, changed my lancet and took bloods again - 6.5 - so I must have had something carby on my hands - maybe some of the tomato juice.


----------



## KerryC

B- Homemade almond flour Pancakes with Strawberries and blueberries. 

L - Toasted wholemeal Pitta with cream cheese and chicken with side salad and Ceasar dressing. 

D - 2 Reduced Fat sausages with some actifry chips, gherkin, cheese, fried onions, Ketchup and Mustard. Can of Pepsi max. 

S - Homemade carrot cake muffin with filter Coffee.
Giant Wotsits. 
Loads of water during the day as well

Total carbs for the day 131g


----------



## adrian1der

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


I started with Blueberries and Greek Yoghurt for Breakfast
Home made chicken soup for lunch
Home made Chicken Madras (no rice) for dinner


----------



## Toucan

Breakfast: 2 turkey rashers with fried tomatoes - big crop from the garden this year, and loads of flavour when fresh picked.
I know an excess of tomatoes can cause spikes, but I have done a checked and they don't cause a problem, so just for once something I really enjoy is OK  

Lunch: Chicken and coleslaw with green salad (and another tomato)

Supper: Experimented with making a fish curry using tilapia fillets with okra (plus a few other veggies).
NOT a success. basic veggie curry was Ok but Tilapia didn't absorb any flavour and was bland chewy and tasteless.
Okra was stringy and chewy as well. So not going to make it that way again.

Anyone know of any good, low carb fish curry recipes?

Overall: Total carb count around 50g and morning reading 5.6 - so at least it didn't do any ham to my BS - just to my Taste buds!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - 45g oats, 5g cocoa powder, 180ml unsweetened almond milk, 35g Lidl smooth peanut butter and a mug of coffee with almond milk - 30g carbs
D - Wholemeal german peppered salami and garlic mayo sandwich and a cadbury caramel cake bar, pint of water - 45g carbs
T - King prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, boiled baby potatoes, steamed broccoli, bar Moser Roth 85% and a pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting - 30g carbs
mug of coffee with semi skimmed milk
Bed - 1 and a half digestive biscuits

Today
B - Pretty much the same, just 35g crunchy Morrison's PB instead (@freesia OMG it is so much better than smooth! Thanks!)
D - pretty much the same but plain german salami
T - smoked gammon steak, boiled baby potatoes, roasted broccoli and kale, wee drop of beef gravy and 1 square Lidl's 95% chocolate (so yummy it was too!) pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
Just finished a mug of coffee with semi skimmed milk
Hoping for a biscuit at bedtime lol
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> OMG it is so much better than smooth! Thanks!)


 glad you enjoyed it! X


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> glad you enjoyed it! X


its a good job! I have over 2kg of the stuff! lol xx


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Why can't I be good and sensible and adult like you lot?  What's wrong with me?
> 
> Yesterday I had tons bags crisps and made a butty out of one bag, with a coffee. Then I had two buttery toasts with peanut butter on. Then I had a Dime Bar and a Peanut Bar with another cup of coffee. All eaten at random times, no rhyme nor reason to it apart from utter stress. Later I had a large plate of fries my son-in-law did for me. They were worried in case I hadn't had enough to eat! Good grief. I was so full I had to stuff them down. After that I just pinched a couple of Mum's toffees and called it good. Enough stupidity for one day.
> 
> I'm gonna stop this after watching Xand Tulliken on the latest low carb programme. Those type 2's did very well on it. They even had a key lime pie. I've always wanted to try a one of them. They made it with a different base, not biscuit. Looked scrummy.
> 
> Back in the day... I never realised I was that fat! I'm the one in the middle. The lady at the other end is very slim now, I think she does Weight Watchers.
> View attachment 15288


Don't beat your self up, not everyone is a goody two shoes. You can only do your best. I am not a very low carber, and I could not do the shakes. I learnt many years ago I could not stick to a restricted diet, I aim to be on the wagon more than off. I have also found some times baby steps that work  lead to further steps, and these gradual changes become manageable.


----------



## adrian1der

Made a Malaysian Chicken Curry last night - very good it was too. I was a bit concerned about the coconut milk but seemed to be OK with my BG


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> Made a Malaysian Chicken Curry last night - very good it was too. I was a bit concerned about the coconut milk but seemed to be OK with my BG


Less carbs in tinned coconut milk than there is regular cows milk and also a lot more fat in it so I shouldn't have thought there would be that much of an issue anyway xx


----------



## freesia

Hey @Kaylz, i found this in Aldi today. Only 85p for a small jar


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Hey @Kaylz, i found this in Aldi today. Only 85p for a small jar


Thanks, sounds lovely but I don't have an Aldi  xx


----------



## adrian1der

Kaylz said:


> Less carbs in tinned coconut milk than there is regular cows milk and also a lot more fat in it so I shouldn't have thought there would be that much of an issue anyway xx


Thanks - only be doing this a short while so still getting to know this stuff. I did check the carbs on the tin and was pleasantly surprised.

On a different note did Sloppy Joes tonight but with the mince mixture baked in halved peppers rather than bread rolls. Realy good and very filling. Not really missing carbs at all


----------



## freesia

adrian1der said:


> On a different note did Sloppy Joes tonight but with the mince mixture baked in halved peppers rather than bread rolls. Realy good and very filling.


Sounds nice. Whats the recipe?


----------



## grovesy

What are Sloppy Joes?


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto I think a serving of peanut butter is actually stated on jars as 15g, I just use 35g as I love it and it makes my carbs in my breakfast up to my total, I weigh mine in to small square tubs so it's ready to just plop into my porridge after I've heated it, quite easy to weigh if its a good quality thicker peanut butter, just dig a spoon into the jar and use a knife to push it off onto whatever your weighing it in, of course you could use your fingers to shove it off the spoon but my OCD doesn't allow for that lol, I could quite happily sit and eat a jar of it but bolusing for it would be tricky with the fat content, plus 700g peanut butter wouldn't do me much good and that's the size of the jars I have in at the moment haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I have got to try that breakfast! Sounds yummy. How do you make your porridge, with what measurements? Or do you use those instant sachets? My mouth is watering...


I use 45g porridge oats (just Morrison's savers one at the moment), 180ml unsweetened Alpro almond milk, 5g Tesco cocoa powder bung it in the microwave for 1 minute 50 seconds in the morning and then plop my peanut butter in and spoon some of the hot porridge on top of it to melt it, instant sachets aren't the best as they are highly processed so would be likely to cause a more drastic spike in BG xx


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> LOL
> 
> I was going to ask that @grovesy - what _are_ Sloppy Joes?
> 
> I had a 'good' day yesterday imho. I have given up on all daft dieting fads and liquid shakes and general messing about. I am just trying to be 'normal.' Good luck with that I hear you say. I don't know what normal is! Anyways nowt in today, so my idea of normal for today is a coffee with dash whole milk and 2 rounds toast. I must be more organised. I don't know how I'm even still trying for today as I feel sick with stress, but it's like Dr Now says, the stress will always be there so suck it up!
> 
> In the future I am going to copy some of the menus on here I think, as they sound so scrummy. How much is a normal portion of peanut butter. I luvs the stuff but normally just eat the entire jar in one go. That is so not normal, even I know that. Is it 35g then? How do you measure it, how do you get it off the spoon!!?
> 
> Yesterday Sat 26th: Weight: 14stones 12.2pounds Tum: 50> for interest sake, I've given up trying to lose weight!
> 9.2 @ 5.26am not bad after an extremely piggy day before.
> B: Pt Water with fibre / 2 Sausages, 3 slices Bacon, 2 Fried Eggs / Pt Water with meds inc. daily Aspirin
> L: Pt Water / 2 Fried Eggs, 2 slices Bacon (it's all we had in!)
> D: 1 Egg scrambled in Anchor butter, 4 Sausages, 2 small wholemeal Warburtons toasts with a ton of charred Garlics (our cooker has blown up and I'm using this one ring contraption and had the setting too high, but turned out all the charred stuff was rather delicious anyways).  / Pt Water.


Glad you are feeling a bit better,take each day as it comes. Take care.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge with cocoa powder and crunchy peanut butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with a tin of John West chilli & garlic tuna, caramel cake bar and a pint of water
T - mince with mushrooms and an egg, baby potatoes, broccoli, 1 square Lidl 95% chocolate and a pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## adrian1der

freesia said:


> Sounds nice. Whats the recipe?


Preheat oven to 200 (180 fan). Fry off one diced onion and 500g of 5% fat mince until nearly brown. Add two crushed cloves of garlic and continue to fry until the mince is sealed. Add in 1 tsp of English mustard powder, 4 tbs Worcestershire sauce and 2 tbsp of red wine vinegar together with a tin of chopped tomatoes. Simmer for 20 minutes or so until the sauce is slightly reduced and thickened. Meanwhile cut 6 peppers in half lengthways. Try and split the green stem as they look better but it doesn't matter if the stem falls out. Remove the white pith and the seeds. Fill the peppers with the meat mixture, arrange on a baking tray and cover with reduced fat cheddar (or a cheese of your choice). Put in the oven and bake for 10-15 minutes. The cheese wants to be bubbling and starting to brown while the peppers should be slightly softened but still have a bit of bite. Serve. I find two halves pretty filling. It is nice with a salad - try a fresh tomato, basil and mozzarella salad dressed with balsamic vinegar and extra-virgin olive oil.


----------



## adrian1der

adrian1der said:


> Preheat oven to 200 (180 fan). Fry off one diced onion and 500g of 5% fat mince until nearly brown. Add two crushed cloves of garlic and continue to fry until the mince is sealed. Add in 1 tsp of English mustard powder, 4 tbs Worcestershire sauce and 2 tbsp of red wine vinegar together with a tin of chopped tomatoes. Simmer for 20 minutes or so until the sauce is slightly reduced and thickened. Meanwhile cut 6 peppers in half lengthways. Try and split the green stem as they look better but it doesn't matter if the stem falls out. Remove the white pith and the seeds. Fill the peppers with the meat mixture, arrange on a baking tray and cover with reduced fat cheddar (or a cheese of your choice). Put in the oven and bake for 10-15 minutes. The cheese wants to be bubbling and starting to brown while the peppers should be slightly softened but still have a bit of bite. Serve. I find two halves pretty filling. It is nice with a salad - try a fresh tomato, basil and mozzarella salad dressed with balsamic vinegar and extra-virgin olive oil.


By the way, the mixture was original served in a hamburger bun. If you want to tray it that way, replace the tinned tomato with tomato puree. The recipe is based on one from a Pinch of Nom


----------



## freesia

adrian1der said:


> Preheat oven to 200 (180 fan). Fry off one diced onion and 500g of 5% fat mince until nearly brown. Add two crushed cloves of garlic and continue to fry until the mince is sealed. Add in 1 tsp of English mustard powder, 4 tbs Worcestershire sauce and 2 tbsp of red wine vinegar together with a tin of chopped tomatoes. Simmer for 20 minutes or so until the sauce is slightly reduced and thickened. Meanwhile cut 6 peppers in half lengthways. Try and split the green stem as they look better but it doesn't matter if the stem falls out. Remove the white pith and the seeds. Fill the peppers with the meat mixture, arrange on a baking tray and cover with reduced fat cheddar (or a cheese of your choice). Put in the oven and bake for 10-15 minutes. The cheese wants to be bubbling and starting to brown while the peppers should be slightly softened but still have a bit of bite. Serve. I find two halves pretty filling. It is nice with a salad - try a fresh tomato, basil and mozzarella salad dressed with balsamic vinegar and extra-virgin olive oil.


Will be trying that. I do like the Pinch of Nom recipes


----------



## pm133

For breakfast most days I have 50g bran flakes with about 45 to 50g of either grapes or strawberries. Add 150ml semi skimmed milk. (50g carbs total)

For lunch most days I have a sandwich with 2 slices of bread, 2 slices of ham, 3 baby plum tomatoes which I half in two and a bit of mayo on either side of bread. Then I have a mugshot or 50g of pasta with a little sauce. 150ml of fresh orange juice with bits in. Finally, I have 50g of mixed nuts or salted/roasted nuts. (100g carbs total).

For dinner, I had a chicken en-croute from Aldi with 50g pasta and sauce and 100g of frozen veg. Then I have about 100g of strawberries or grapes with about 100ml of fresh double cream. (about 60g carbs total)

At around 10pm I will also have a 2-egg cheese omelette. Sometimes I'll have two of these during the day. I may also add another 50g of nuts or a couple of hard boiled rhubarb and custard sweets. (no more than another 10g carbs total)

On top of that I probably chug the thick end of three 500ml bottles of water and about 5 or 6 mugs of tea and/or coffee with a splash of milk (1/4 teaspoon of sugar in coffee).

So I'm probably looking at about 200g to 250g carbs on an average day with about 27-32 units of bolus to cover it and 22 basal overnight.

Once I get some weight back on (ideally another half stone) I'll cut back on the nuts.

This would be a typical day for me.


----------



## adrian1der

freesia said:


> Will be trying that. I do like the Pinch of Nom recipes


Yes - I use Tom Kerridge (Loose Weight for Good and Fresh Start) and Pinch of Nom and Pinch of Nom Everyday Lights for most of my inspiration.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Def gonna try that, I'll measure to see what it does to my bg. Will see what Mum thinks of it too sans peanut butter as she can't stand the smell.
> 
> Yesterday Sun 27th: Weight: 14stones 11.4pounds Tum: 49 1/2
> 7.0 @ 6.15am pleased with this.
> B: Pt Water with fibre / 2 small Warburtons Wholemeal Toasts with Anchor, Nescafe with dash milk (nowt in!) / Pt Water with meds inc. daily Aspirin
> L: Pt Water / Slices Processed Cheese, Pkt Processed Chicken on the hoof just to fill the void, was ravenous...
> D: Nescafe with dash milk, Roast Pork dinner with all the trimmings good grief we use oval plates!  / Pt Water.
> 
> That dinner was divine, but like a Christmas dinner. My last I think... forget all the cakes and sweeties, it's roast dinners that I miss.  I suppose this was a terrible day but I'm calling it good. It was three meals and not one long mindless binge, I thought about it all before eating!


Is that the original Nescafe ? I drink Alta Rica Nescafe, was horrified to discover it Jacob Rhys-Moggs's favourite coffee last week! Never in this world did I think I had anything in common with him.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto Nescafe Original is our preferred coffee, mum got 2 jars at £4.50 each from the local shop and I bought 2 from Morrison's for £5 each so we're stocked for a while lol

Today
B - oats made with unsweetened almond milk, crunchy peanut butter and a mug of coffee (alternating what days I'll have cocoa powder I think)
D - wholemeal german peppered salami and garlic mayo sandwich, orange club biscuit (OMG YUM!) and a pint of water
T - mince and mushrooms with an egg, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli, 1 square Lidl 95% chocolate and a pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
Just had another coffee
xx


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Back later, too ill to be bothered posting, mouth a balloon of infection, also got chest infection all scraped and a cough, plus my usual nasty liver ailments. Kill me now. Have a good day all.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge made with unsweetened almond milk and peanut butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german peppered salami and garlic mayo sandwich, mint club and a pint of water
T - 2 egg but 3 yolk (oh yes Aldi made me happy dealing another double yolker lol) king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, steamed broccoli and baby potatoes, bar Moser Roth 85% and a pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
mug of coffee
3/4 of a digestive biscuit 

Today
B - same as yesterday
D - same as yesterday but plain german salami and an orange club
T - smoked gammon steak, poached egg, baby potatoes, roasted broccoli, cauliflower and kale, wee drop of gravy then 1 square Lidl 95% chocolate and a pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
Just away to settle down with another mug of coffee
xx


----------



## freesia

Ditto said:


> Back later, too ill to be bothered posting, mouth a balloon of infection, also got chest infection all scraped and a cough, plus my usual nasty liver ailments. Kill me now. Have a good day all.


Just caught up with this thread. Hope you're feeling better @Ditto


----------



## freesia

Today
B- toast and a spoonful of peanut butter
L- sandwich, 2 slices wholemeal bread, egg mayo, cucumber, onion, a small orange and Skyr yoghurt with cacao nibs and walnuts
D- roasted veg with couscous and halloumi
Snack - peanuts, 2 olives and a pepperami


----------



## adrian1der

Roast Pork, Kale and Sprouts for me with some excellent crackling which is always the best bit. Doing a chilli for tea (no rice).


----------



## freesia

Oopps! Forgot yesterday, so
B- porridge with peanut butter 27g carb
L- cheese and onion sandwich, small orange, yoghurt with walnuts 51g carb
D- cottage pie with celeriac mash 19gcarb

Today
B- porridge with peanut butter 27g carb
L- same as yesterday 51g carb
D- smoked harissa mackeral, new potatoes, mixed veg 35g carbs

All very nice too


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge with PB and a mug of coffee - 30g carbs
D - wholemeal german peppered salami and garlic mayo sandwich, orange club biscuit and pint of water - 45g carb
T - smoked basa fillet, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and bar Moser Roth 85%, pint of blueberry and blackberry diluting - 30g carbs
mug of coffee
1 and a half digestives - 12g (ish) carbs

Today 
B - same
D - same but mint club instead of orange
T - mozzarella and spring onion stuffed chicken breast wrapped in black forest ham, baby potatoes, roasted broccoli and 1 square Lidl 95%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting - 30g carbs
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## travellor

Breakfast - poached eggs on Burgen toast with dry fried mushrooms
Lunch - Chinese duck flavoured noodles
Dinner- Egg fried rice, peas, sweetcorn, skinless chicken breast in mixed herbs.
Strawberries, blueberries, seedless grapes with fat free yoghurt.


----------



## Toucan

Ditto said:


> can't get portions under control,


Looks like your doing great @Ditto and the menu looks much lower carb, so maybe focus on that and not worry too much about the portion sizes yet - one step at a time. If you can increase the veggie portion sizes though, it should help you feel less hungry.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Apologies for the double post.
> 
> Two entries again as it was all go yesterday...
> 
> Friday 9th Oct: Weight: 14stones 7.6pounds Tum: <50  - BG: 6.2@7.22am but up at 4 so...
> Brunch: / Pt Water with fibre / Nescafe with dash whole milk / Big Bowl Sticky Porridge (my brother hasn't got it down pat yet / Pt Water with meds inc. daily Aspirin /
> Dinner: Sainsbury's Roast Chicken with salad stuffs, all sorts ie sun dried tomatoes and olives, potato salad, walnut coleslaw, organic beetroot etc., 1 slice Hovis Low Carb Bread, _I was looking for Burgen bread...I don't shop here usually, I went a bit crazy with the foodstuffs _ ~ Bowl Strawberries and Cream / Pt Water
> 
> Thursday 8th Oct: Weight: 14stones 7.2pounds - Tum: 49 1/2 - BG: 7.7@9.41am
> Brunch:  / Pt Water with fibre / 2 Eggs Scrambled in Olive Oil, Mushrooms, Cheese / Pt Water with meds inc. daily Aspirin / Mug Nescafe dash milk
> Dinner: 3 Walls Sausages, Broccoli Stems, Garden Peas / Pt Water


My Sainsbury don't always have Burgeon and when they do the shelf only has about a dozen . I split the loaf and freeze in 6 slices. If in Stock get to at a time.


----------



## ConfusedCraig

7:00  Breakfast 2: Ryvita with ~10g of cheese.  ~80 calories and 8 grams of carbs
11:30 Lunch:  2 fried eggs with 2 sliced thick buttered brown bread (assuming 10g butter). ~500 calories 40g carbs.
19:00 Dinner:  2 Quorn southern fried chicken burgers and a 230g tin of peas.  ~400 calories and 35 carbs.
+200ml whole milk (calcium) : ~130 calories and 10 carbs

Admittedly until I get a blood sugar monitor I have no idea what this is doing to my blood sugar.  It's fewer calories than I was expecting but I haven't been very hungry recently so I haven't minded.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge and peanut butter, mug of coffee - 30g carbs
D - wholemeal german salami and garlic mayo sandwich and a mint club, pint of water
T - smoked gammon steak, roast broccoli and cauliflower, baby potatoes and a wee drop of gravy (only realised when I was eating that I'd forgotten about a poached egg this week!) 1 square Lidl 95% chocolate and a pint of blueberry and blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
1 and 3/4 hobnobs
xx


----------



## Ditto

What happened to the other quarter of a Hobnob!?


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> What happened to the other quarter of a Hobnob!?


left in the tub for last night, I know what I need to keep me safe through the night but not risk waking high and as I am strict with my control that's how I do things xx


----------



## freesia

Sooooo....over the weekend we went away so i ate out
Friday night
D - halloumi fries with chilli and spring onion and a tabasco spiced mayo for starter then goats cheese and pumpkin tart with roasted butternut squash, roasted beetroot and tenderstem broccoli (amazing!!!)
Saturday
B- cooked breakfast
L - no lunch, was still full from breakfast
D - steak with wexford topper (peppercorn sauce, mushrooms and stilton) with a big salad
Sunday
B- cooked breakfast
L- still full from brealfast
D- back home and don't want to cook so had sandwich and yoghurt.
Back to cooking meals now


----------



## Kaylz

I'll do todays just now as not sure I'll be around much later
B - porridge with crunchy peanut butter and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german salami and garlic mayo sandwich, pint of water and 

Getting brave but naughty diabetic! LOL
T - will be chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onion wrapped in parma ham, baby potatoes, roasted broccoli and 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting

Then it will be a nice hot coffee to try and heat myself up, haven't been warm at all today 
xx


----------



## Annemarie

@AJLang I hope the operation went well yesterday


----------



## silentsquirrel

Annemarie said:


> @AJLang I hope the operation went well yesterday


Annemarie, I rather think you may have been looking at page 1 - August 2012!! -the operation @AJLang was referring to was on her late, much loved Susie, who is the avatar picture.


----------



## Kaylz

The day
B - porridge, PB and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich, raspberry cake bar, pint of water
T - smoked gammon steak, baby potatoes, roasted broccoli and cauliflower and a wee drop of gravy, 1 square Lidl 95% chocolate and a pint of blueberry and blackberry
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I have been craving steak and chips.
So I found a way to have them and they don't have any effect on my blood sugars at all!
5.4 mmols before eating, 5.4 straight afterwards and still 5.4 two hours later!!
I even checked on my other testing kit just in case my new one was telling fibs!!

After this meal plus dessert of some 10 cal raspberry jelly with a small amount of summer berries and erythritol and lemon juice melted in the microwave to make a fruit sauce and with a serving spoonful of Greek Yoghurt - my blood sugars were 5.4mmol/litre and stayed there an hour and two hours afterwards.
Such a treat to have steak and chips and it not budge my blood sugars at all!

I had three small keto ginger biscuits I made myself for breakfast and a chunk of tinned ham for lunch. I have been quite busy doing house work and reorganising my cupboards so didn't have time or energy for food much today.
Drinking decaff coffee and tea all day.


My main meal today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Steak, tzatziki, half a tomato and keto fries!!!
My husband Andy isn't diabetic or on a keto diet but he had the same and he likes them better than potato chips!!
They are much easier to make too. Only three ingredients:  1. Almond flour/ground almonds 2. xanthan gum 3. Water and olive oil to fry them in. Tons easier to make than potato chips - about half an hour from start to finish including the 15 minute rest period - and no peeling or chopping.

*Recipe and method for keto fries* - serves two generous portions - so you could halve the amounts for one.
100g almond flour/ground almonds,
3 teaspoons of xanthan gum mixed well,
6 tablespoons of hot water.


Mix together to get a dough ball then let it sit for 15 minutes. It will be sticky don't worry it settles a bit after sitting. If you wet your hands or oil them it is easier to handle.

Then oil a silicon baking sheet or other nonstick surface type baking sheet and oil a silicon rolling pin ( use a glass bottle as an alternative) and roll the dough out to about two millimetres thick.  Then cut into thin fry shapes with an oiled knife.
Heat olive oil in a deep large heavy based frying pan.
Gently put the fries into the oil one by one and fry on a lowish heat until they puff a little and turn golden - turning them over once they harden a bit so they go golden all over.
Do a few at a time and transfer them onto kitchen paper or re-usable kitchen roll if you have it.  Repeat until they are all done and then put them al into the pan at once to get them all hot together.
Then serve them with your condiments of choice.


----------



## Philomena

I saw the YouTube video for the Keto French fries, too, (’Heavenly Fan’ if anyone wants to see what else she does...she does vegan Keto), and was very sceptical.  However, I made the coconut flour fries and was amazed at how good they were.  And so deliciously crunchy as well. A fantastic substitute for the real thing!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Philomena said:


> I saw the YouTube video for the Keto French fries, too, (’Heavenly Fan’ if anyone wants to see what else she does...she does vegan Keto), and was very sceptical.  However, I made the coconut flour fries and was amazed at how good they were.  And so deliciously crunchy as well. A fantastic substitute for the real thing!


Yes!!  I made the coconut ones first a couple of nights ago.  I prefer the almond ones - the yield was much higher - for me I got twice as many fries out of the almond recipe (50g of coconut in the other recipe and more water) and the mouthfeel was closer to the steak fries I was hoping for.  My coconut ones were a tad more biscuity.


----------



## Philomena

Will give the almond flour fries a try next time then!  Had some coconut flour sitting in the cupboard for ages and didn’t know what to do with it...
I love ‘Heavenly Fan’!  Even though I’m not vegan and I do low carb and not Keto now she always comes up with some great creations.


----------



## Minky

Felt I needed a sweet taste. Made a loaf on Tuesday when ran out of bread. Tempted by thoughts of jam sandwich. Nibbled a carrot instead.


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Anitram said:


> My 200g portion was 24g carb according to the nutrition info, so surely not enough to spike me that much? Ah, but I had the two end slices from a Hovis Lower Carb loaf with it so add in another 19.8g and it's up into the 40s. That'll teach me, then.



I am lucky.  Ate a 52g carb dinner last night, salad, quorn fillets, chick peas and regular peas, all boiled in heavily spiced water so they soaked up the flavour.  4.7 1hr before, 7.8 1 hour after, 4.6 2 hours after .


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Mac&Cheese.


Oh your brave, that's a lot of carbs xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> It is? Heck. I did check the label but thought well as it's the only meal apart from two hard boiled eggs it would be okay? Agh, do I have to do yet another rethink?  I should have measured then, but it's such a chore trying to get any blood out.


which brand was it? If you must eat higher carb then I wouldn't eat them all in one meal and especially pasta, not many can tolerate it xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> It was a Chef's Classics, cheap as chips and I was quite pleased because I'm on a strict budget at the minute after overspending this year. Darn it. Another good idea up the swanee no doubt.   I'm sure I read it was 39carbs but maybe not.
> 
> Plus I wasn't tempted to eat Mum's as I was full up. Gave it to the birds.


just had a quick google and their website states its 55g carb per pack, I wouldn't eat pasta at all but then again I stick to around 30g carbs for tea even as a Type 1 xx


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Housemate was going to get a chippy dinner yesterday as he really likes the chippy.  I decided I'd get a chips meal as a really high carb thing to see what it does to my blood sugar.  I ordered a "regular" portion of chips, 3 sausages (I thought the regular portion was going to be small) and a cup of curry.  Regular portion was 600 grams of chips!!

Ate all of it anyway as it's an experiment.  ~2000 calories and ~200-300 carbs in that one meal.  1 hour prior BG was 4.5, one hour post 9.4, two hours post 9.0, three hours post 5.5.

I was expecting ~300 carbs to hit harder than that.  That being said don't think I'll ever eat a portion again.  Too many calories for what it is.


----------



## Toucan

Hi Craig
Yes, it can be hard to resist what we used to enjoy, particularly if someone else around is eating it! Good to hear that you are thinking of it as just a 'once-off' though. The 80/20 rule -  i.e. if we stick to something for 80% of the time it will be good. It's the getting back to your 'normal' again quickly that is important, and you sound well in control of that.

'Fish and chips Friday' has been a regular for me for years, and it still is. BUT the fish is now cooked without any batter, and the chips are made from celeriac, and the peas aren't mushy any more. 
Still very tasty and on the menu for tonight


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Toucan said:


> Yes, it can be hard to resist what we used to enjoy,



Not about resistance really just an experiment.  Never much liked chippy chips (or chips in general), curry makes them edible but I'd pass.  McDonalds fries though I could eat by the bucket load which I don't really understand since I don't like chips.  I assume they're full of sugar or something.


----------



## Kaylz

ConfusedCraig said:


> Not about resistance really just an experiment.  Never much liked chippy chips (or chips in general), curry makes them edible but I'd pass.  McDonalds fries though I could eat by the bucket load which I don't really understand since I don't like chips.  I assume they're full of sugar or something.


At the beginning of the tatty season they do add dextrose to their fries but a medium only contains 1g sugars so no different to the amount as when they don't require dextrose adding xx


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Kaylz said:


> At the beginning of the tatty season they do add dextrose to their fries but a medium only contains 1g sugars so no different to the amount as when they don't require dextrose adding xx



I wonder why they taste so nice then.  I have never had fries that taste as nice as McDonalds fries.  Even other fast food places fries aren't quite as nice.

Maybe it is just all in my head...


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Nah, there'll be something in them.


There isn't bar the small amount of dextrose used at the beginning of the potato season, I did the research myself



Ditto said:


> Celeriac chips! Good grief if it ain't the real thing I'd rather go without.


Most of us try to avoid spikes and don't tolerate them well so would quite happily find a substitute, and me for one certainly tries to avoid spikes after having really strict control and already having 2 eye complications xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto I have no option, with 2 eye complications already I can't risk straying with my levels, I want to be around to start a family and have a life with Bruce, the only way to achieve that is limit my exposure to swinging BG levels, I never used to be this way, before I was diagnosed I'd come home (often after not eating the whole day even though I'd been working) have my tea then pig on utter crap and drink booze but living like that wasn't going to achieve anything, I wish I could comfort eat as I'm also struggling to make it through each day and don't want to get up in the mornings as there's nothing to look forward to, just another day of stress, anxiety and cleaning things and washing my hands but I can't as its not worth the damage it could do xx


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Ditto said:


> I think I'd rather just give things up, like not having any biscuits if I can't have the whole packet. That is my trouble, greedy and want the lot.



That's the problem I have too.  Yes or No are easy, but moderation is the difficult part because I end up having a little bit more than I should, then a little bit more after that and a little bit more after that until I am eating too much.

I am actually finding keeping an (as much as is possible) calorie accurate food diary helps with this.  I have some habanero chilli peanuts as a snack stockpile that I would love to eat whole packs of for example but knowing that I will have to put it in the diary and it won't just be forgotten is helping me ration it out (eating a third of a pack a day at most).

But it's an individual thing.  I have gained and then lost a load of weight 3 times in my life and I find that when you lose the weight it's not really something you force yourself to do just a switch kind of flicks in your head and then you're fine eating far less.  The problem for me is that I am very nervous and habitually comfort eat.  Once I lose the weight I end up giving in to a bit of comfort eating when I am feeling down (as what's the harm?) but then that little bit of comfort eating becomes 10+ inches on the waistband overnight :?


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I need to get sensible like y'all. I will tomorrow. Always tomorrow. Maybe from teatime today then... good grief, I'm pathetic. I'm watching wall to wall fat programmes in an effort to be motivated, it works a bit. They just had somebody on whose parents died horrific deaths due to diabetes, he said his Dad basically ended up a torso. I watch stuff like this and carry on regardless.
> 
> Kaylz I think you do great and you're an inspiration. Craig I hope you were joking about ten inches on overnight heh!


I keep on telling you we are not all what you call sensible, as you say. I fall off the wagon at times. 
We don't all do ultra low carb.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

More chips experiments. Coconut flour ones this time.  
My first plate full of fish and chips for over a year!
This whole plate is about 15g of carbs and my blood sugar before was 6.1 and after was 6.1 and an hour later 6.4


My non diabetic husband had the same and he agrees with me that these 'chips' are nicer than potato ones.
This really is easy Ditto.
You just mix (for one person) 25g of coconut flour with one and a half teaspoons of xanthan gum and then four or five tablespoons of warm water and then smoosh it together until it comes together in a ball. Then let it sit for ten minutes and then oil a rolling pin (or bottle if you haven't a pin or you could just flatten it with your hands) and then roll it out very thin (like you would a pastry for a pie) on a piece of non-stick something or an oiled glass surface then cut it into strips (oil a knife or use a plastic pastry thingy and just press it out) you can either shallow fry in olive oil or oven cook them like oven chips.

The portion you see there is just under the amount you'd get for 25g of coconut flour. I made double that and shared with my husband. But even if you ate the full 50g yield - it would only be 28g carbs which is still low carb if you have it with a couple of fried eggs or fish wrapped in bacon.

I just wrapped the frozen chunk of fish with a single rasher of streaky bacon and cooked it at 175C in the oven for around 30 minutes.


----------



## rebrascora

@NotWorriedAtAll You are such an absolute inspiration!
I am frightened of cooking fish because it is not something I have ever done much of. I will pan fry salmon or very occasionally sea bass in butter but I have such a mental block about it, I really find it hard to motivate myself every time. Maybe I should commit to having fish every other day for a fortnight and practice will make me more confident to keep doing it. Would never have thought to wrap frozen fish in bacon and oven bake. I might pluck up the courage to try this.
Pleased you posted a recipe using coconut flour instead of almond (as you may know I have reservations about almond farming) Is it possible to buy xanthan gum in the supermarket or will I have to source it online?


----------



## Kaylz

I'll do yesterday's and todays seen as I know what's to come later so 

Yesterday
B - oats made with unsweetened almond milk and crunchy peanut butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich, chunky peanut butter kit kat and a pint of water
T - mince in oxo with mushrooms and an egg cooked in, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a knob of butter on the plate, 1 square Lidl 95% chocolate and a pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
1 and a half digestives and about a quarter of a hobnob that was left in the tub

Today
B - oats made with unsweetened almond milk and limited edition gingerbread flavour almond butter, mug of coffee
D - samw sandwich but a raspberry cake bar instead of the kit kat, pint of water
T will be - smoked basa fillet, baby potatoes, steamed cauliflower and then a bar of Moser Roth 85%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
hopefully (fingers crossed) some biscuits

Got a whole heap of cold meats to get through, currently have german salami, german peppered salami, danish salami, spicy chorizo and some tikka chicken slices, half came in the Morrison's order yesterday so will get Bruce to bring them up on Wednesday xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll You are such an absolute inspiration!
> I am frightened of cooking fish because it is not something I have ever done much of. I will pan fry salmon or very occasionally sea bass in butter but I have such a mental block about it, I really find it hard to motivate myself every time. Maybe I should commit to having fish every other day for a fortnight and practice will make me more confident to keep doing it. Would never have thought to wrap frozen fish in bacon and oven bake. I might pluck up the courage to try this.
> Pleased you posted a recipe using coconut flour instead of almond (as you may know I have reservations about almond farming) Is it possible to buy xanthan gum in the supermarket or will I have to source it online?


I get xanthan gum off Amazon.





						Special Ingredients Xanthan Gum 250g Premium Quality Extra Fine Vegan Friendly Gluten Free : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
					

Special Ingredients Xanthan Gum 250g Premium Quality Extra Fine Vegan Friendly Gluten Free : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery



					www.amazon.co.uk
				



This is the one I bought in May and I still have about 1/4 tub left and I've been using it a lot. It goes a long way. I think it is good value at around seven quid for 500g.
I buy organic vegan Spanish almond flour from Amazon as well as Spanish methods of production are kind to bees and use less water compared with the US methods.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I made keto ginger cake for my birthday cake tomorrow and it smelled so wonderful and I haven't had ginger cake for years so we had a chunk each today!!  No will power.

I've caved in and started buying Skinny Syrup and Skinny Sauces. I used the Skinny Syrup - Maple syrup instead of molasses in this recipe, swapped 'normal' flour out and swapped almond flour in, swapped demerara sugar out and swapped NKDLiving Brown erythritol sugar in, everything else I kept in the triple gingerbread recipe except I doubled the ground ginger amount and didn't use candied ginger - just the ground and grated fresh ginger root.
Four eggs, 50g of butter, 140g almond flour, 10g psyllium husk, 1/3cup maple skinny syrup, 2/3 cup brown erythritol, a splash of ginger wine (that was instead of water in the recipe) and Bob's your uncle.

It made a big cake.  Smelled amazing.

I had four small frankfurters for breakfast with half a tomato and an egg and a king oyster mushroom. Tea to drink.

A packet of salami for lunch - 170g and a cup of coffee.

Chunk of ginger cake with extra thick cream and a squirt of Maple syrup (Skinny Syrup). The Skinny syrup has negligible carbs and tastes exactly like the Maple syrup I remember having as a kid with pancakes and ice cream at a local American Diner. So I'm in bliss. Had orange spice tea to drink.

Blood sugar 6.8 a couple of hours afterwards - I sneaked a spoonful of my husband's tinned chicken curry - which was only 3.8 carbs per 100. I hadn't realised that before - he's been having his tins because I thought they were high carb!! I shall sneak some of them from now on - it was yummy.


----------



## ConfusedCraig

I had a bacon sandwich, fairly large one, first time in my life (never eaten bacon before this week).  Was okay.  Huge sandwich and blood sugar 2 hours after was 6.1 (forgot to measure before).  I also tried a bit of green and blacks white chocolate (18g) because it is fantastic.  Blood sugar 30m beforehand was 6.1 (which is where I know the bacon sandwich from).  Blood sugar an hour after was 5.6

I now have an excuse to binge on white chocolate!    Admittedly it's not as nice as a ginger cake but still.


----------



## Kaylz

@NotWorriedAtAll send me some ginger cake! It's my birthday in a couple of weeks too and that looks real tasty! lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Birthday! @NotWorriedAtAll I don't blame you for having a slice of birthday cake early. It looks delicious. Hope you have had a lovely day.
And thanks so much for the info on Xanthan Gum and also the Spanish Almonds.... will look into those products. Cheers!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> That cake looks fabulous. Yum. They have tinned chicken curry, my son loves it. I'm gonna try it then.



Be careful which brand and which style curry Ditto.

Morrisons Chicken Jalfrezi (which you can get delivered from Amazon's same day delivery or Prime Now) has only 1.9g carbs per 100 so that is great - but have it with cauliflower rice or konjac rice and not real rice.

Morrisons chicken korma - is 4.0g per 100.

Tesco tinned chicken curry is 1.8g per 100g

Tesco beef curry is 4.3g per 100

Tesco tinned chicken jalfrezi is 4.1 g per 100 which is a big difference from the morrisons jalfrezi having only 1.9g per 100.

Tesco chicken tikka masala is 4.6 per 100.

but i think all of them are not too bad compared with what you sometimes end up eating - so a possible way to have something you like which makes you feel full and like you are being naughty but without it being naughty at all. xxx

casting an eye over the Asda ones they look similar too.  I'm quite surprised I was expecting some scary carb counts but as long as it is just a meat in a sauce (and no potato chunks or starchy lentils etc ) it looks like tinned curry is not a bad choice generally.  I have to be more careful because I am trying to keep my carbs under 20g a day - but for someone on a low carb rather than keto diet and if you can be firm about not having nan bread/poppadum/chapatis/rice and have it either on its own or with something like green beans or cabbage you'd be okay.


----------



## Kaylz

B - porridge and crunchy peanut butter and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with sliced tikka chicken from Morrisons, was really nice!  and a raspberry cake bar, pint of water
cup of coffee
T - smoked gammon steak, roasted broccoli, baby potatoes, wee bit of gravy and 1 square Lidl 95%, pint of water from a bottle of water as taps were running dirty water earlier in the afternoon
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Anitram said:


> My wife found another fish recipe on the BBC Good Food website so for our tea yesterday we had Haddock & Spinach Cheese Melt. Only 5g carb per portion, so even with the cauli mash I had with mine I doubt that carbs reached double figures. Was going to test 2 hours later but I completely forgot!
> 
> Martin


Oo  that sounds nice.

I stayed up all night last night - I've been trying to get my studio/living room tidied and organised and I suddenly got into a roll with it so I just kept on until it was mostly done. So I slept from 6 in the morning to 12.30 in the afternoon.

Then I had a delivery of sweets!! I haven't had boiled sweets for longer than I can remember - at least two years and I finally decided to try some sugar free ones and bought a kilo tub of pineapple fizz sweets. They can't be zero carb because they are over 200 calories for a kilo. But I checked my blood sugars after eating some and an hour later and two hours on and no change in my levels - so I'm counting that a win.

I had ham slices with boursin as wraps for brunch and a slice of keto flaxseed bread and decaff green tea to drink.

Then I had some sweets during the afternoon.

Then I made keto coconut fries with more ham, a fried egg and a squirt of Skinny Syrup Co Chip Shop Curry Sauce - which is zero carbs and zero calories.

I have bought a selection of sauces and syrups from their range (paid over the odds because I bought from Amazon before finding out I can get them much cheaper direct from the Nottingham firm that makes them) and I have got a link that gives people a 20% discount on their products and gives me some sort of commission or discount or something (I can't work it out exactly) as well.

I don't know if it is okay to share something like that on here. I've got it on my Naughty Diabetic Page on Facebook (link in my signature) if anyone fancies giving it a try.

Their Maple Syrup was excellent. I used it in my birthday ginger cake and poured it over as well.


----------



## Perfect10

B - homemade granola with almond milk
L - homemade tomato soup
T - sea bass with lemon and herb butter, with stir fried veg
Such a low carb day that I then ate a Hotel Chocolat champagne truffle, first chocolate in ages, that one chocolate lasted me about 10 mins (never managed that before) didn’t even crave a second one, it’s amazing how your taste can change?


----------



## Kaylz

@NotWorriedAtAll do you think the syrups would be good in porridge and coffee? xx


----------



## Perfect10

B - almond butter on toast, I found some Livlife bread in my local Waitrose, only 3.8g carbs per slice and £1.55 a loaf! Would cost much more to make my own with almond flour so really happy to find this
L - homemade soup
T - steak, celeriac chips, mushrooms and green beans.  Mixed berries for pudding with a spoon of double cream


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Because it is my birthday, or was yesterday anyway, as a birthday meal I had a 13.5" dominoe's pizza.  Ate 3/4 of it in one sitting along with one of thier packs of melt in the middle chocolate orange cookies (main reason I got the pizza, truth be told).

3/4 of a 13.5" pizza and some cookies.  4.9 an hour before, 8.0 an hour after, 5.9 two hours after.

Honestly I am beginning to wonder if I am actually diabetic.  Highest spike I have seen is 9.4 and that's from a meal that had upwards of 300 grams of carbs in it.  But I had a Hb1ac of 68 so I have to be diabetic...  What set it off though?

That being said, I seem to be very tolerant of carbs which is a lucky stroke for a diabetic .


----------



## Kaylz

ConfusedCraig said:


> That being said, I seem to be very tolerant of carbs which is a lucky stroke for a diabetic


unfortunately most find toleracies change over the years xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Kaylz said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll do you think the syrups would be good in porridge and coffee? xx


Yes.  I tried the Maple Syrup one in coffee with some extra cinnamon (I am addicted to cinnamon) and it was lovely.  They sell syrups specifically for coffees in bigger glass bottles but I prefer my everyday coffee black and unsweetened so i haven't bothered with them.  They have all the coffee shop style favourites.

I tried their brown sauce today.
Bad news - it tastes nothing like brown sauce.
Good news - it tastes exactly like Hoisin sauce!!   Which is better for me because I love Peking duck so from now on I can have it and use their brown sauce for Hoisin.  I also have a recipe for keto pancakes to have with Peking duck so that's another one of my favourites back on the menu


----------



## Kaylz

Amazing thanks @NotWorriedAtAll if I get any money for my birthday in a couple of weeks I'll try a few as I'm obsessed with gingerbread atm lol xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Kaylz said:


> Amazing thanks @NotWorriedAtAll if I get any money for my birthday in a couple of weeks I'll try a few as I'm obsessed with gingerbread atm lol xx


I am trying to make decent ginger biscuits/ gingerbread.  That's my next goal.  I made some but they were not gingery enough - I think adding grated fresh ginger may be the key to that.

Oh and I realised why the brown sauce didn't taste like brown sauce and tasted like hoisin sauce. I bought smoky barbecue sauce instead of brown sauce - which is of course incredibly like hoisin sauce.

I'm getting a free sample pack from Skinny soon so I'll have some brown sauce in that to try.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast time 4 units of Fiasp
Glass of water with a dash of Balsamic vinegar and a cup of coffee with cream.
30g of Eat Natural Protein granola with a few defrosted frozen raspberries, mixed seeds (from Lidl), a teaspoon of psyllium husks and two good dollops of Lidl Milbona Creamy Greek Natural yoghurt (approx. 30g carbs)
.... followed by....
fried mushrooms, halloumi and an egg with a large side salad of mixed leaves with cucumber, 1 cherry tomato, a quarter of a red pepper and a big dollop of Lidl cheese coleslaw (approx. 10g carbs)

No lunch

Dinner (3 units of Fiasp)
We had a power cut so not able to cook and therefore we treated ourselves to a Chinese takeaway.
I had maybe 10 prawn crackers with a very small amount of chicken and sweetcorn soup.... none of which I have had since diagnosis. I allowed 1 unit of insulin for this which seemed to work well.... followed by.... 
a whole portion of chinese stir fried veg with a small amount of my partner's char sui with ginger and spring onion and 2 dessert spoons of his rice to soak up the juices. I have had this before and know it takes 2 units of insulin.

It was a real treat! Went to bed with a nice steady reading of 7.4.


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast (4 units of Fiasp)
Glass of water with a sash of balsamic and a cup of coffee with double cream
30g Eat Natural Protein Granola, a few defrosted frozen raspberries, mixed seeds, a teaspoon of psyllium husk and 2 good dollops of Lidl Milbona creamy Greek Natural yoghurt
followed by...
Fried halloumi, mushrooms and an egg with salad leaves, a large cherry tomato, an inch of cucmber and a quarter of a red pepper with a large dollop of cheese coleslaw

No lunch

Dinner (4 units of Fiasp)
Sea bass marinaded in lemon juice and pan fried in butter with aubergine and courgette and served with steamed broccoli and 3 small pieces of sweet potato followed by a Lidl Raspberry Trifle (23g)  (Total approx 40g carbs)
Cup of tea with milk
Had a Lidl dark chocolate Leberkuchen (ginger bread) heart filled with apricot jam (6g if I remember rightly) to bring my levels up a bit as I was too low to go to bed.

Had several glasses of tap water with an inch of Lidl Mexican lime and elderflower water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge made with almond milk and a load of almond butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german peppered salami sandwich and a raspberry cake bar, pint of water
T - smoked gammon steak, baby potatoes, roasted broccoli and brussel sprouts, wee drop of gravy then 1 square Lidl 95% 
mug of cafetiere coffee
(this stuff is bloody amazing, got 4 bars in the cupboard now and have more on the way for my birthday ) pint of water
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast (4 units o Fiasp)
Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar and a cup of coffee with cream.
30g Eat Natural Protein Granola with a few raspberries, mixed seeds, a teaspoon of psyllium husk, and 2 good dessert spoon dollops of Lidl Milbona Creamy Greek Natural Yoghurt
followed by 
4xrashers of streaky bacon fried with mushrooms and an egg with a large side salad of salad leaves, a large cherry tomato, an inch of cucumber, a quarter of a red pepper and a good dollop of cheese coleslaw

No lunch
Glass of water with an inch of Lidl Mexican Lime and Elderflower sparkling flavoured water

Evening meal. (3 units of Fiasp)
Glass of rum and diet coke and a glass of water
Roast chicken with roasted swede, carrot and two pieces of roast potato, with cabbage and cauliflower cheese.
Lidl Chocolate marzipan gingerbread(22g carbs ... to counteract an impending hypo) and some stewed cooking apple and cream before bed..


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Yet another regime due to finishing 'Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal' by Terence Kealy ... the blurb reads "Breakfast may be the most important meal of the day, but only if we skip it. Since Victorian times, we have been told to breakfast like kings and dine like paupers. In the wake of his own type 2 diabetes diagnosis, Professor Terence Kealey was given the same advice..."
> 
> I'll try anything once...
> 
> Weight: 14stones 11.8pounds Tum: 50 1/2inches
> 
> Breakfast: 7.8 @ 5.56am / Pint water with fibre / 1 Nescafe with dash milk
> Lunch @ noon: 2 Poached Eggs, 1 slice white Toast with too much Anchor butter, 1 Red Onion, tons Garlic, tons Baby Tomatoes, 2 rashers Bacon (olive oil) / Pint water with meds.
> Dinner @ 6ish: Pint water / White fish steamed, pile Cauli mashed with Anchor, lots Broccoli / Pint water
> 
> It's hard trying to eat within an 8 hour window... I was ravenous by noon!


Who is he i have not heard of him?


----------



## Annemarie

Wow I’m amazed at what some people can eat - almost a normal diet. Yesterday I had a slice of multi seed toast (husband doesn’t like Burgen) with butter and marmite and several milky coffees - sent me to 12.2. Lunch was toast again with home made soup and dinner was tuna pasta with blueberries and Greek yoghurt


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> Wow I’m amazed at what some people can eat - almost a normal diet. Yesterday I had a slice of multi seed toast (husband doesn’t like Burgen) with butter and marmite and several milky coffees - sent me to 12.2. Lunch was toast again with home made soup and dinner was tuna pasta with blueberries and Greek yoghurt


As a Type 1 there isn't really anything stopping a near normal diet, I'm surprised you can do pasta as a lot struggle with that, as for spiking to 12.2 etc work on your bolus timings and maybe look at altering the amount of milk you take or switch to an alternative lower in carbs xx


----------



## Annemarie

I know pasta is supposed to be a no,no but occasional pasta and a bacon butty have both left me in my Libre green zone - only if it’s an OCCASIONAL treat. As for my milky coffee I just can’t imagine life without it and although I try to reduce the number my diabetes will just have to get used to it!!


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> I know pasta is supposed to be a no,no but occasional pasta and a bacon butty have both left me in my Libre green zone - only if it’s an OCCASIONAL treat. As for my milky coffee I just can’t imagine life without it and although I try to reduce the number my diabetes will just have to get used to it!!


maybe I see things differently as someone who suffered complications with good control but spikes can contribute to long term health with diabetes and lead to complications so I myself having suffered from 2 already would limit those spikes to the best of my ability and adjust where needed


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I hadn't either but somebody on this forum mentioned either him or the book and of course I had to delve in and buy it off ebay. He's very all or nothing I think this fella, he says porridge is a killer! I'm absolutely ravenous, it's noon, I'm away to the kitchen...


Oh.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today - waking reading - 6.5

Breakfast - 2 square eggs!!  I have just had a new silicon ice maker tray with a lid and I wanted to see if i could microwave eggs in it - turns out I can   some leftover slices of pepperoni and polish sausage.

Lunch - more slices of pepperoni and polish sausage with a sliced tomato and two inches of sliced cucumber. Vinegar as dressing.

Mid afternoon - chunk of cheddar and sneaked some Branston pickle.

Evening meal - pumpkin strands in a bolognese sauce made from a tin of minced beef and a tin of tomato and herbs and ghee and served with konjac noodles.

Drinking all day - decaff coffee and decaff teas.

Reading this evening - 6.1

Yesterday I made a pizza!!
I made the base with vital wheat gluten, almond flour and coconut flour and a bit of real yeast and xanthan gum and I topped it with Skinny Food Sweet Barbecue sauce and pepperoni and polish sausage and salami and mozarella cheese with one sliced tomato and some frozen pepper chunks and herbs.

Shared it with husband as usual.

It was almost exactly (only nicer) than the takeaway Meteor I have been missing for the last two years.

Here it is:


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast
Fasting BG 4.9  3units of Fiasp to cover breakfast and DP
Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar and a cup of coffee with cream.
Two good dessert spoon dollops of creamy Greek natural yoghurt with mixed seeds and a few stewed blackberries, a teaspoon of psyllium husk, a sprinkle of chia seeds and a sprinkle of low carb granola. (Approx. 20g carbs).

Lunch
Did plenty of exercise so no bolus insulin needed.
Small bowl of homemade cream of carrot and coriander soup (Approx. 10g carbs)

Dinner
Again more exercise in the evening so no bolus insulin needed
Pork shoulder steak with salad leaves, a medium sized tomato, an inch of cucumber and a good dollop of cheese coleslaw.
Half a glass of red wine and a selection of my favourite cheeses for afters... Applewood smoked cheddar, Jarlsberg and Blue stilton
2 dried apricots to bring my levels high enough to go to bed. (Approx. 30g carbs with the dried apricots)

I also drank a fruit tea and at least 2 other glasses of water throughout the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
05:23 - 3 glucose tablets for a 3..9
06:39 - 2 glucose tablets cause it was still 3.9   
B - Oats made with unsweetened almond milk, 35g crunchy peanut and added a square of Lindt 90% and a few corners of Lidl 95% as I couldn't give a stuff this morning  mug of coffee
D - Wholemeal Danish salami sandwich and a caramel cake bar, pint of water
Mug of cafetiere coffee
T - 3 egg (Co-Op large eggs aren't so large and cost a damn fortune, well miffed I forgot them on the note for Lidl!) king prawn, mozzarella and  spring onion omelette, boiled baby potatoes and steamed broccoli then a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of blueberry and blackberry diluting
Mug of coffee

Utterly fed up and wish diabetes would just do one
xx


----------



## Docb

Kaylz said:


> Utterly fed up and wish diabetes would just do one



Sorry Kaylz but I had a chuckle at that one. 

You could write ten paragraphs of eloquent prose and get nowhere near all the meaning encapsulated in that simple sentiment. XXX


----------



## Kaylz

Docb said:


> Sorry Kaylz but I had a chuckle at that one.
> 
> You could write ten paragraphs of eloquent prose and get nowhere near all the meaning encapsulated in that simple sentiment. XXX


At least I brightened someones day!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Going to post today's food because I'm sitting here really enjoying my dinner and I'll forget tomorrow and to be perfectly honest I can't remember what I had yesterday!... think I just picked at things like olives and gherkins and cheese rather than a proper meal.

Breakfast.... Fasting reading 5.4, (3units of Fiasp to cover breakfast and "Foot on the floor" plus 16 units of Levemir)
Glass of water with a dash of white wine vinegar and a cup of coffee with cream and a chunk of cheese (Cornish Blue) whilst I waited for Fiasp to kick in.
Eat Natural Salted Caramel Protein bar (10g carbs)

No lunch as such but had another chunk of cheese (or two) a bar of Aldi Cherry and chilli dark chocolate and a dried apricot or two to keep me from dropping too low as I did *lots *of exercise today and water to drink.

Dinner BG 6.5 (1.5units of Fiasp) 
Glass of red wine and some more cheese whilst I cooked dinner of...
2 lamb chops with fried mushrooms and aubergines and a big plateful of broccoli (nearly a whole head) with a dollop of sour cream and chive dip and 2 pieces of sweet potato.
May go out and do a little more exercise after that but planning to have some yoghurt and berries and seeds for dessert and, if necessary, a stem ginger shortbread biscuit (10g), to bring my levels up to about 9 to go to bed. with no evening Levemir. Hope that is enough to keep me from dropping too low tonight but my little Hypo Heros (AKA Jelly Babies) are on the bedside table to help me "make it through the night" if I need them. Can you tell I have had a glass of wine... Hick!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast:  Small smoked haddock with egg and slice of toast from my own recipe keto bread.

Lunch:3 very small lamb chops and green beans and slice of same bread.

Evening meal: sandwich made with cucumber, grated cheese, Mattesons smoked sausage (about two inches sliced), a small tomato, butter and a squirt of Skinny Foods Smokey Barbecue Sauce.

Drinking decaff green tea and fizzy mineral water all day.

I am progressing with my bread recipe. I've frozen some to see how it stands up to being frozen and thawed or toasted from frozen. I made another loaf today with some tweaks to get a better taste and texture. Here it is:


----------



## rebrascora

Was wondering how the experiments were progressing. It looks delicious. How yeasty does it taste? .... I like a nice yeasty taste. For me that makes it taste and smell more homemade. Is this a seeded loaf?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> Was wondering how the experiments were progressing. It looks delicious. How yeasty does it taste? .... I like a nice yeasty taste. For me that makes it taste and smell more homemade. Is this a seeded loaf?


This is a full yeast bread. It tastes exactly like a nice yeasty brown loaf.  This particular loaf is not seeded but I will experiment to see what it is like with seeds added.  I expect it will be fine to add whatever your favourite seeds are at the stage in the bread machine cycle where it allows for adding seeds etc into the mix.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh gosh! A yeasty brown loaf that is low carb.... Heaven! 
Brown bread toast goes best with butter and Marmite. Can't wait to try some. Do you have any idea of timescale?... Sorry, trying desperately hard not to be pushy!!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> Oh gosh! A yeasty brown loaf that is low carb.... Heaven!
> Brown bread toast goes best with butter and Marmite. Can't wait to try some. Do you have any idea of timescale?... Sorry, trying desperately hard not to be pushy!!


I'm hoping to be able to post some out by the end of next week.  Does your machine do 2lb loaves?  I do mine on that setting to make sure it cooks all the way through without getting a soggy middle.


----------



## rebrascora

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Does your machine do 2lb loaves?


I have no idea so I am going to have to see if I can find the manual and also just check that it is still working for that matter.... otherwise I will have to make arrangements to beg, borrow or steal one.... Pretty sure my brother has one next door because I seem to remember buying him one, so should be able to borrow that one if need be. 
I now have some homework to do to get things up and running in readiness but I won't be overly unhappy if I end up with a "soggy middle". It may take me a few experiments to figure out the best program to use, but will bear that in mind with my feedback.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> Oh gosh! A yeasty brown loaf that is low carb.... Heaven!
> Brown bread toast goes best with butter and Marmite. Can't wait to try some. Do you have any idea of timescale?... Sorry, trying desperately hard not to be pushy!!


Just done for my husband - I don't eat beans because they set me off - but he won't eat the 'ordinary' bread any more - he just wants my keto stuff because he says it is nicer.  These are the slices I froze and I popped them in the toaster still frozen and they came out perfectly!!


----------



## rebrascora

Looks fab!
I have to say, I was toying with the idea of beans on toast if I am to have access to such low carb bread. I have some sugar free ones in the back of the cupboard I think and I am fortunate to be able to inject insulin to cover the beans if necessary, but probably just limit myself to one slice not the 4 slices with a whole can of beans I used to devour pre diagnosis!   If I go for a good walk afterwards I should get away with it without insulin.
Loving the idea of putting sandwiches and soup with bread and the odd slice of beans on toast back on the menu.... and of course a slice of Marmite and toast every now and then!..... And soft boiled eggs with soldiers!!! This is really going to revolutionize my diet yet again! 
I'm sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - oats made with almond milk and 35g crunchy peanut butter, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich and a caramel rocky, pint of water
Afternoon - mug of cafetiere coffee
T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onions wrapped in prosciutto, baby potatoes and roasted sprouts, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of blueberry and blackberry diluting
Mug of coffee
xx


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> I have no idea so I am going to have to see if I can find the manual and also just check that it is still working for that matter.... otherwise I will have to make arrangements to beg, borrow or steal one.... Pretty sure my brother has one next door because I seem to remember buying him one, so should be able to borrow that one if need be.
> I now have some homework to do to get things up and running in readiness but I won't be overly unhappy if I end up with a "soggy middle". It may take me a few experiments to figure out the best program to use, but will bear that in mind with my feedback.


My bread maker always left a hole in the bottom of the loaf, from the mixing paddle.


----------



## rebrascora

grovesy said:


> My bread maker always left a hole in the bottom of the loaf, from the mixing paddle.


Don't all bread makers do that? The last few I made with it, the paddle got stuck inside the loaf when I took the loaf out of the tin.


----------



## rebrascora

Today..... because I just picked at low carb stuff again yesterday instead of having a proper meal....

Breakfast.... Fasting reading 4.2 ... 3 units of Fiasp to cover breakfast and DP/FOTF 16 units of Levemir
Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar and a dash of diet coke ... that was a really tasty combination and will do that again. Cup of coffee with cream and a chunk of cheese (Jarlsberg)

2 good dollops of creamy Greek natural yoghurt (approx 100mls) with a dessert spoon of mixed seeds, teaspoon of psyllium husk, a few defrosted, frozen summer berries and a sprinkle of Lidl Deluxe Nutty Granola (Approx. 20g carbs total) 

No lunch but did lots of exercise and had 3 squares of Aldi Cherry and Chilli dark chocolate (approx. 15g carbs) to keep me from dropping too low throughout the afternoon and some water to drink.

Evening..... BG 5.1 No Fiasp as keeping it quite low carb and hoping afternoon exercise and a bit more tonight will do the rest...
Small bowl of vegetable soup (10g carbs)
Salmon fillet marinaded in lemon juice and pan fried in butter with mushrooms and aubergine and served with savoy cabbage, broccoli and 2 pieces of sweet potato. (approx 20g carbs)

Went out afterwards to get more exercise and BG topped out at 10.5
Currently 9.6 but hoping it will come down a little more to allow me some yoghurt for dessert but if not it will be cheese and a small glass of port before bed.

I really like just having to have 2 injections of insulin all day and get to eat a little chocolate in the process!


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> Don't all bread makers do that? The last few I made with it, the paddle got stuck inside the loaf when I took the loaf out of the tin.


Do not know I only had the one and it is only of the early ones. I have not used for years not sure I still have it.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> Don't all bread makers do that? The last few I made with it, the paddle got stuck inside the loaf when I took the loaf out of the tin.


That is the way of bread makers.  You can avoid it by taking the dough out just before the last rise and putting it in a loaf tin and setting it to have its last rise outside the machine and then finishing the loaf in the oven if it is something that annoys.

You can also take the dough out of the machine and then remove the paddle just before the last rise in the machine - but I've found the bread sticks to the spoke in the middle and rips a hole anyway.

The paddle is supposed to come out of the machine and stay in the bread - you should wait for it to cool and then remove the paddle carefully. When you slice the bread it hardly makes any difference to slices and then only a few in the middle.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

grovesy said:


> Do not know I only had the one and it is only of the early ones. I have not used for years not sure I still have it.


I started my bread machine adventures the first lockdown using a machine I inherited from my father - he bought it in the nineties and it still works fine.  I bought a new one because I wanted a different shape loaf. The old one makes a tall thin shape and the new one makes a traditional loaf shape. Here they are side by side.


----------



## rebrascora

@NotWorriedAtAll Yes mine is the old type that makes a tall square loaf and will be one of the early ones. Will I need to adjust the timing on your loaf for that to give it longer of with it being tall and square will it cook quicker do you think?

When I first started using it, I am pretty sure the paddle would stay attached to the spindle in the bottom, but the last few times I used it (still ages ago) it came out in the loaf and I had to dig it out. I don't care a hoot about having a hole in my loaf. Plenty of times you get a loaf from the supermarket with a great air gap under the crust. Actually less of a problem having a hole in the bottom I think.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

rebrascora said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll Yes mine is the old type that makes a tall square loaf and will be one of the early ones. Will I need to adjust the timing on your loaf for that to give it longer of with it being tall and square will it cook quicker do you think?
> 
> When I first started using it, I am pretty sure the paddle would stay attached to the spindle in the bottom, but the last few times I used it (still ages ago) it came out in the loaf and I had to dig it out. I don't care a hoot about having a hole in my loaf. Plenty of times you get a loaf from the supermarket with a great air gap under the crust. Actually less of a problem having a hole in the bottom I think.


I've not seen any appreciable difference when making loaves in the machines other than the shape at the end.  Just chose whatever program takes around 3 hours and it will work. If you have a crust setting choose light or normal but not dark.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Two glorious things happened- I made cloud bread and  I tried almond butter. Both delicious.
The cloud bread I had with skinny sauce maple syrup and a spoon of Greek yog and sprinkle of chopped almonds, like pancakes.
The almond butter was a spoon full on Greek yog with chia seeds and linseed.
Has anyone any ideas for more uses or favourite almond butter/ cloud bread recipes?


----------



## Kaylz

@Iwillgetthere to be honest I like almond butter just off the spoon, on a square of dark chocolate etc, you can coat chicken/veggies with it xx


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@Kaylz I like the 'off the spoon' idea


----------



## Kaylz

Iwillgetthere said:


> @Kaylz I like the 'off the spoon' idea


Its lovely lol, if that makes me "common" then so be it haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - oats made with almond milk and 2 squares Lidl 95% (no time to weigh nut butters out at the moment unfortunately) mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german salami sandwich and a mint club biscuit
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with mushrooms, spring onions and an egg, boiled baby potatoes, steamed sprouts and another square Lidl 95%, pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
mug of coffee

Yes really not drinking enough but trying to not need to pee in a bucket! Normal liquid intake will resume when the toilet is available to use at my leisure
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as yesterday
D - wholemeal german peppered salami sandwich and a strawberry barny sponge bear (I don't care if they are intended for kids, it was amazing! lol)
soon to have a mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - 2 egg king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, boiled baby potatoes and steamed broccoli and a bar moser roth 85%
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast....
Fasting reading 5.0   3.5units of Fiasp (2.5 for breakfast and 1 for DP)
Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar and a dash of diet cola to which a teaspn. of psyllium husk and a teaspn of chia seeds is added and stirred and then just as it is starting to coagulate, I drink it followed by a glass of water.... Sounds weird I know but actually tastes quite nice and it is really helping with my digestive system.
Cup of coffee with cream
2 good dollops of natural *creamy* Greek yoghurt (Lidl Milbona brand)  with a few defrosted frozen summer berries (Lidl... about 2 dessert spoons of the defrosted mush) and mixed seeds (Lidl) with a sprinkle of (Lidl) luxury Nutty granola on the top.
(approx. 25g carbs)

Lunch
BG 8.4 No bolus as I was going to be doing physical work all afternoon.
Couple of handfuls of roasted and salted peanuts.
(approx. 10g carbs). 

Tea
BG 7.4  2.5units of Fiasp. (including 1unit correction)
Glass of water
Nice chunk of Gorgonzola (piccante) cheese (Lidl.) it was heavenly!! With a small glass of rose wine followed by another handful of nuts and a cup of Earl Grey tea with milk.
(approx. 10g carbs)

Supper
BG 5.4  No bolus insulin as just back from evening exercise
Fillet steak (rare) with a large plate of salad leaves cucumber, a little grated carrot and 3 cherry tomatoes and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw. (Approx. 10g carbs) Really enjoyed this!
Followed by a weak Options hot chocolate with a little coffee and cream added to beef it up flavour wise and if I am going to be honest, a little shot of spiced rum too (approx. 10g carbs) (Also really enjoyed this!)

Total for the day about 65g carbs.... 6units of bolus insulin and 15.5units of Levemir.


----------



## Lucyr

Not sure my diet will give any inspiration given I’m still struggling to eat well without a fridge freezer!

Breakfast: cereal

Lunch: jacket potato with half a single serve dolmio plant chilli sachet 

Dinner: jacket potato with half a single serve dolmio plant chilli sachet 

Snacks: coffee and salted popcorn


----------



## Eddy Edson

Checking in to celebrate beginning of the blackberry season here in Oz. Yum!

So my daily eating is pretty much unchanged since last time I posted here several months ago  ... except blackberries.

B: Extra-big soy flat white + 30g chia seeds. Bowl with 5 sliced strawberries, 10 walnut halves, broken up slice of pumpernickel + juice of half a lemon.

L: Medium soy flat white + 30g chia seeds. 125g fresh blackberries + juice of half a lemon.

Grazing: Lots of almonds. A carrot. A dry ryvita.

D: Bowl with 100g edamame, one avocado, leaves, sugar snap peas, half a pear, one date, 15g pomegranate arils, juice of one lemon.

Walking ~14K steps. Calories in ~= calories out ~= 2,500.

I'm not going to hit my goal of averaging 12,500 steps per dayfor the year. It'll land at around 12,400. No big deal, of course, but it sets up a good NY resolution.


----------



## Perfect10

B - home made granola, made a new batch this morning and used some gingerbread skinny syrup in it - lovely
L - toast with almond butter (live life bread)
T - fathead pizza! With salad Thanks to whoever suggested this on a post, it was lovely and I am going to use this dough recipe for garlic bread too


----------



## Shells2909

Perfect10 said:


> B - home made granola, made a new batch this morning and used some gingerbread skinny syrup in it - lovely
> L - toast with almond butter (live life bread)
> T - fathead pizza! With salad Thanks to whoever suggested this on a post, it was lovely and I am going to use this dough recipe for garlic bread too


How good is fathead pizza?? 
No breakfast for me yesterday 
Lunch fathead pizza and salad
Tea  Ribeye steak, peppercorn sauce, salad and mushrooms
Small Slice of cake

Lots and lots of water!


----------



## Gilly149

Northerner said:


> We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


What is Burgen.....and why? Sorry but looking for help with foods


----------



## adrian1der

Gilly149 said:


> What is Burgen.....and why? Sorry but looking for help with foods


Lower carb bread


----------



## Eddy Edson

Gilly149 said:


> What is Burgen.....and why? Sorry but looking for help with foods


A bread-like product: http://burgenbread.com/

Many seem to like it. For me, it's like eating industrially-processed seed husks.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge with 2 squares Lindt 90% and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal chicken & ham paste sandwich, Cadbury caramel cake bar and a pint of water
Afternoon - mug of cafetiere coffee
T - smoked basa, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar Moser Roth 85%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
Mug of coffee
3 digestives before bed to stay safe

Today
B - same
D - wholemeal peppered German salami sandwich, Cadbury caramel cake bar and a pint of water
Afternoon - mug of cafetiere coffee
T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onions then wrapped in prosciutto, baby potatoes, roasted brussels sprouts, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
Mug of coffee
Will find out shortly if I can scoff some biscuits

Have treated myself in my Morrison's order due tomorrow to some peppered ham and a tub of cheese coleslaw, just hope it actually arrives! As looking forward to that on a sandwich on Friday
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - porridge with 2 squares Lidl 95% and mug of coffee
D - wholemeal beef & ham paste sandwich and a Cadbury caramel cake bar, pint of water
Afternoon - mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, broccoli, baby potatoes and a bar Moser Roth 85%, pint of water
Mug of coffee
Bed - 3 Mcvities gingerbread digestives to keep me "safe"

Today
B - same as yesterday
D - wholemeal peppered ham and cheese coleslaw sandwich and a Cadbury caramel cake bar, pint of water
Afternoon - mug of cafetiere coffee
T - half a smoked sausage, roasted sprouts, baby potatoes and a splodge of mayonnaise, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of water
Mug of coffee
Bedtime soon,  will see if I need anything then
xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz... Did you enjoy the cheese coleslaw? Hopefully you did and that is a new regular variation to your diet. Just realised I didn't reply to your PM about it.... sorry   Lidl cheese coleslaw is 5.2g carbs per 100g


----------



## freesia

Yesterday
B - porridge with peanut butter
L - wholemeal bread, corned beef and beetroot sandwich, orange, yoghurt with raspberries and cacao nibs
D - chilli and rice
Snack - handful of peanuts and olives

Today
B - same as yesterday
L - same as yesterday
D - smoked mackeral, sweet potato wedges, veg
Might have a snack with a glass of wine

Has your cheese coleslaw arrived @Kaylz?


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Did you enjoy the cheese coleslaw?


Hahahaha @rebrascora, thinking alike at the same time!


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia and @rebrascora yes it arrived at it was delicious, it was Morrisons The Best though as wanted some before my mum went to Lidl lol, I'll be getting her to grab some at Lidl on Christmas Eve if they have though xx


----------



## rebrascora

So pleased that you enjoyed it and that you have expanded your menu with another item. Lidl coleslaw is the best I have tasted anywhere, but that is just my personal opinion. Hopefully your Mam will manage to get some and you will think so too. X


----------



## Annemarie

Does anyone intend to have a sensible Christmas Day meal? I’m just wondering how much Novarapid I’m going to need. I’m telling my diabetes the Government says we can ignore rules for 5 days!!


----------



## rebrascora

Afraid I am a Bah Humbug and not doing Christmas this year. Might have a big plate of cabbage and bacon which I really like. I do have a box of mince pies that will go mouldy if I don't eat them so I might have one of those for afters with 4.5 units of Fiasp.


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> Does anyone intend to have a sensible Christmas Day meal? I’m just wondering how much Novarapid I’m going to need. I’m telling my diabetes the Government says we can ignore rules for 5 days!!


I'll be having the same as every year, turkey, bacon that's been on top of it, huge slab of sausage meat, roasted sprouts, boiled tatties and gravy and for pud a nice wedge of double chocolate yule log xx


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> So pleased that you enjoyed it and that you have expanded your menu with another item. Lidl coleslaw is the best I have tasted anywhere, but that is just my personal opinion. Hopefully your Mam will manage to get some and you will think so too. X


I've eaten coleslaw since I was diagnosed, just not for a while, Lidl's one will at least be easier to obtain and by far cheaper! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Last night - 3 and a half chocolate gingerbread digestives

Today

7 Lift glucose tabs

B - porridge with 2 squares Lidl 95% and a mug of toasted marshmallow flavoured coffee
D - wholemeal german salami sandwich and a bar Moser Roth Sour Cherry & Chilli Mousse Au Chocolat 
Shortly - mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - chicken breast stuffed with spring onions and extra mature cheddar (mum forgot to get mozzarella on Friday and the local shops don't stock it) wrapped in prosciutto, baby potatoes and roast sprouts and a square of Lidl 95%
xx


----------



## freesia

Oh...forgot to post the last few days..
Breakfast and lunch have been the same as usual so..
Sat dinner - chicken on creamy cheesy leeks with new potatoes
Sun dinner - gammon and cauliflower cheese
Mon dinner - slow cooked beef stew
Tonight dinner - sausage, bacon egg, mushrooms, tomatoes....


----------



## rebrascora

Fasting reading 4.2 16 units of Levemir and 3.5 units of Fiasp (2.5 for breakfast and 1 for Foot on the Floor/DP)

Breakfast...
Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar and a splash of diet cola, a teaspoon of psyllium husk and a teapoon of chia seeds, mixed well and allowed to start gelling before being drank, followed by a glass of water.
Cup of coffee with cream.
3 dessert spoon dollops of creamy Greek yoghurt with 3 heaped teaspoons of defrosted frozen summer berries, a dessert spoon of mixed seeds and a sprinkle of low carb granola (approx 25g carbs)

Lunch No bolus insulin as low carb...
Large plate of salad including mixed leaves, an inch of cucmuber, avocado, 2 large cherry tomatoes and a snack sized sweet pepper with a big dollop of cheese coleslaw and balsamic vinegar to dress the salad... I've got a real taste for sourness at the moment!
I did need to jab myself a single unit correction later in the afternoon as levels went up to 8 and stuck there.

Dinner... low carb so no bolus insulin
Rib-eye steak with fried mushrooms, salad and cheese coleslaw (needs using up) and a cup of tea. 

Levels went up to 8 after dinner and stayed there despite a 6 mile brisk walk. 
Glass of rum and diet coke. 

Bedtime reading 8.1 but that dropped during the night thanks to the exercise.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Glass of water with a dash of balsamic vinegar and a splash of diet cola, a teaspoon of psyllium husk and a teapoon of chia seeds, mixed well and allowed to start gelling before being drank


I can't begin to imagine what this tastes like or what the texture is like. Sweet...sour...gloopy? Is it filling?


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> I can't begin to imagine what this tastes like or what the texture is like. Sweet...sour...gloopy? Is it filling?


Yes, it is a sweet and sour combination... not strong because only a dash of both in a glass full of water and yes it becomes a bit gelatinous before you drink it but I really enjoy it. Best of all are the effects the next morning.  Can't tell you how great my digestive system is working now as a result... at least not without going into far too much detail .... but even if it tasted horrid, I would continue for the benefits I feel I get from it. But you could flavour the water with whatever you choose and then stir the fibre elements in and drink it.... I personally (instinctively) feel that the mild acidity from the balsamic (or ACV when I use that) has beneficial properties both for digestion and BG levels though. I am not quite sure how the coke came to be added... probably because I always dilute my diet coke at least 50/50 with water but usually 25/75 as it is far too sweet undiluted to my tastes now, so I often drink water with a dash of coke in it and water with a dash of some sort of vinegar at breakfast and somehow the 2 got combined and hit the spot.... always liked sweet and sour combined....

I appreciate it is weird but Blooming Heck!... it works great!!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> appreciate it is weird but Blooming Heck!... it works great!!


I must admit it does sound weird but its obviously working . I have some psyllium husk powder but never used it in a drink. I bought it to try in a low carb bread recipe though that had an odd texture


----------



## rebrascora

The reason I use it in a drink is that it is prescribed in the form of Fibogel to elderly people to improve digestive tract movement... which is tipped into a glass of water, stirred and consumed. 
It is important to increase fluid intake as well as fibre so combining them has a double benefit and the whole thing with the chia seeds produces a soft bulk of gel which passes through the digestive tract en mass pushing everything else through and kind of cleansing the system and producing one nice regular, easy, good consistency BM each day. I feel soooo much better for that end result alone.
The Fibogel stuff is flavoured and may also contain carbs, I haven't checked but I don't use that. I buy Regucol from Holland and Barratt which also has a probiotic incorporated into it. Not sure how effective the probiotic is but I have tried other brands of psyllium without the probiotic and not found them as effective.... but I wasn't also using chia seeds and I think the combination of the two is helpful.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B 1 - 2 glucose tabs
B 2 - porridge with 2 squares Lindt 90% and a mug of toasted marshmallow flavoured coffee
Unwanted snack - 2 glucose tabs
D - wholemeal sandwich with 4 Lidl deluxe chipolatas (they are too big to be classed as a chipolata but never mind lol) Barny strawberry sponge bear and a pint of water
Mug of cafetiere coffee
T - last of the leftover turkey, steamed sprouts and baby potatoes with a huge dollop of mayo and 1 square Lidl 95%
Mug of coffee
4 digestives
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Those Deluxe Lidl chipolatas are tasty though even though they aren't small. 95% meat if I remember rightly... Yum! Will be on my shopping list for tomorrow I think. You can always cut them in half to make them more chipolata sized.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Those Deluxe Lidl chipolatas are tasty though even though they aren't small. 95% meat if I remember rightly... Yum! Will be on my shopping list for tomorrow I think. You can always cut them in half to make them more chipolata sized.


They most certainly are, I bought them for myself as don't know if the butchers add anything to their chipolatas and that's what the rest of them eat at Christmas and New Year and I usually just do without, got another packet for this weekend but think they'll be a new regular, fine size for me but they shouldn't be advertised as chipolatas imo xx


----------



## freesia

Yesterday -
B- porridge with a small drizzle of cream
L- wholemeal ham and egg sandwich, satsuma and plain yoghurt with a few almonds
D- chicken stuffed with soft cheese and sundried tomatoes, wrapped in bacon with a spoonful of couscous flavoured with harissa

Today-
B- as ydsterday
L- egg sandwich and yoghurt as yesterday
D- will be low carb pizza and salad, base made from ground almonds, egg, grated courgette and parmesan

 just remembered, i went shopping this morning and forgot to pick up toppings for pizza!!! Will havr to ring OH and get him to pick them up or substitute dinner for something else tonight!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
1 Lift tab
B - porridge with 2 squares Lindt 90% and a mug of coffee
11am - 2 Lift tabs
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich and a Barny strawberry sponge bear, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince in oxo with mushrooms, spring onions, garlic granules and an egg dropped in, boiled baby potatoes and steamed sprouts with a knob of butter, 1 square Lidl 95%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee

Now have my MIL on the look out for a couple of Terry's Dark Chocolate Orange's, I'd been trying for weeks to get 1 each for my mum and grandad's Christmas but they were always out of stock, one week Morrison's finally had them! Now I want one they are no longer stocking them! 
xx


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> just remembered, i went shopping this morning and forgot to pick up toppings for pizza!!! Will havr to ring OH and get him to pick them up or substitute dinner for something else tonight


Meal saved. Older dsughter went for petrol and called in shop for me then dropped it on the doorstep. Phew! Meal saved...and it was delicious


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - usual porridge with 2 squares Lindt 90% and a mug of coffee
D - silverside, boiled sprouts, baby potatoes, roasted garlic, chunk of sausage meat and gravy, chunk of double chocolate yule log and a glass of blueberry & blackberry diluting with soda water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - rest of the sausage meat on a sandwich  and a mug of coffee
2 and a half hobnobs

Today 
B - same as yesterday
1 glucose chew as had fallen in to the 6's even though started on 7.0 and had a reduced bolus (I don't have a clue either) but had strenuous activity to do (move a mattress) so thought I'd be safer
D - good call, in the 5's, without that chew would've been lower - wholemeal sausage sandwich, cadbury roses strawberry cake bar and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - leftover silverside, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts and garlic, 3 sausages partially wrapped in bacon (mum couldn't spare me anymore of the bacon my grandad bought to do their chipolatas but they had plenty) gravy, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## freesia

Yestersay
B-poridge with almond butter
L- cheese and onion sandwich, satsuma, yoghurt with raspberries and walnuts
D- Jambalaya

Today
B- porridge with almond butter
L- prawn salad sandwich, satsuma, yoghurt as yesterday
D- steak, swede chips, mushroom and blue cheese sauce, mini eclairs


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday.
streaky bacon grilled and two scrambled eggs with black decaff coffee.

Lunch:
Chinese takeaway style chicken soup - made with chicken oxo cube, spring onion, slice of ginger, six strips of cooked chicken, sliced mushroom, splash of sesame oil, splash of soya sauce - boiling water and nuked in microwave for three minutes.

Evening meal:
Same but with less water and a pack of konjac noodles stirred in plus six prawns and a dollop of low carb smokey barbecue sauce.

Snack before bed: A chunk of Castello Blue soft cheese and a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Ditto

Anitram said:


> As for the rest of the Xmas goodies - mince pies, Xmas pudding, yule log, trifle, Quality Street - haven't had any of them. - Martin


I think I had your share!  In fact I know I did! I had all those. Got to get real, liver defunct.

Friday 1st Jan 2021 Happy New Year  - 15stones 0.2pounds Tum: 50 1/2inches
B: 7.2 @ 6.32am / Pt Water with fibre / Duck In Plum Sauce (cold Chinese leftovers), bowl rhubarb / Pt Water with meds
L: Pt Water / Vanilla SlimFast Bottle 
D: Pt Water / Chocolate Tesco Slim Mix / Pt Water / Strawberry Tesco Slim Mix / Pt Water
*
Saturday 2nd Jan - 14stones 13.8pounds Tum 51inches
(Don't know why my reading was so high but could hardly get any blood out).
B: 9.3 @ 6.20am / Pt Water with fibre / Vanilla SlimFast Bottle / Pt Water with meds
L: Banana Tesco Slim Mix 
D: Boil In The Bag Fish, Boiled Potatoes, Mix Veg, Cauli (huge plateful, too much), Bowl Rhubarb, Clotted Cream, Rice Pudding / Pt Water
(I was only going to have rhubarb and cream thinking this to be healthy but my brother then dunked on tinned rice pudding agh).


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday
Brunch: Smoked haddock and scrambled eggs with decaff coffee

Evening meal: Boiled ham with celeriac and sprouts - fizzy water with no sugar lemon squash

Four squares of Montezuma 100% cocoa chocolate

1 mug of cocoa with cream and no carb salted caramel syrup.

It looks like a super 'good' day but my portion control was out of control!! Three pieces of haddock with two eggs and a LOT of boiled ham.

I have started doing some boxing exercises using my VR headset and I plan to do more and more of that every day which shouldn't be difficult as it is so much fun.  I managed thirty minutes today without even really trying.


----------



## danielmg

What I had to eat yesterday...

Breakfast: Huel (mint chocolate) powder drink with unsweetened almond milk
Lunch: Huel (tomato and herb) risotto-style meal with 2 small slices of wholemeal toast & dairy-free spread + small portion of Alpro yogurt (strawberry) with mixed nuts.
Dinner: Homemade mushroom and butter bean bake* (shared with Mum - I admittedly had larger portion) + small portion of blueberries with Alpro yogurt (plain)
Before bed snack (due to falling glucose): Chopped-up Nakd bar (Apple Danish) with Alpro yogurt (plain)

*Recipe can be provided if interested


----------



## Ditto

Sunday 3rd Jan - 14stones 12.6pounds Tum 50> inches
B: 10.5 @ 5.15am !! / Pt Water with fibre / Choc Tesco Slim Mix / Pt Water with meds
L: Pt Water / Banana Tesco Slim Mix
Snack: Vanilla SlimFast (bottle)
D: Pt Water / Choc Tesco Slim Mix    ...    Ravenous...
*
Monday 4th Jan - 14stones 11.6pounds Tum <50inches
B: Run out of strips / Pt Water with fibre / Banana Tesco Slim Mix / Pt Water with meds
L: Choc Tesco Slim Mix / Mug Instant Coffee with CoffeeMate
D: Roast Pork, Apple, Roast Potatoes, Mix Veg, Gravy / 2 Pts Water / Nescafe and a Belgian Chocolate Choux Bun (It was in the fridge and I fell on it in a moment of weakness)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
Breakfast - leftover boiled ham with two eggs fried in butter and a cup of black decaff coffee.

Lunch: about 50g grated mozarella and six slices of pepperoni and a cup of hot chocolate made with double cream.

Evening: Chinese takeaway style soup made with oxo cube, ginger slices, spring onion, chicken and prawn and mushroom etc 

Then a big piece of sponge cake made with bamboo fibre, almond & coconut flour and eggs and cream and zero calorie vanilla syrup.

I did an hour of exercise - boxing in FitXR and something called Beat Saber. I think I am getting addicted to VR exercise.


----------



## Ditto

I wish I could get addicted to exercise! Better than being addicted to food...  I luvs how you eat @NotWorriedAtAll I wish I could cook and do stuff.

Tuesday 5th Jan - lost the plot with oversleeping and having to be out asap... good grief.
B: Run out of strips / Nothing till later with rushing out so when I saw a cream horn in the fridge that was it and I then carried on and finished off all the Christmas chocolates and toffees.
L: Once I've gone off the rails I can never get back on track until the next day... I don't know why so my brother at my instruction had a pork and mustart toastie waiting for me when I got in and a Nescafe... plus I finished off Mum's she'd only had a bite of.
D: Large plate of roasted garlic potatoes, 1 fried egg, 1 toast, mayo, brown sauce


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - as usual
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich and a cadbury's raspberry mini roll
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with mushrooms, spring onions and an egg (with garlic granules too) baby potatoes, sprouts and a knob of butter, 1 square Lidl 95% chocolate
mug of coffee

feeling quite dehydrated, no water with dinner as didn't trust the tap water to drink yet and nothing with tea as wa late with it with grandad using the bathroom again and having to clean it behind him
xx


----------



## Ditto

So you just bung everything together, the mince, mushrooms, spring onions and mix with an egg?


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> So you just bung everything together, the mince, mushrooms, spring onions and mix with an egg?


no mince with mushrooms, spring onions and garlic granules is cooked in the morning (with oxo) and then when it's reheated at tea time the egg is just dropped in to cook through xx


----------



## Ditto

Yum, I shall give that a whirl.


----------



## freesia

Yesterday
B- porridge with peanut butter
L- cheese and onion sandwich, small satsuma, yoghurt with walnuts and raspberries
D- salmon sprinkled with garlic, basil and chilli flakes then baked, new potatoes, carrots and leeks

Today
B-as yesterday
L- cheese salad sandwich, yoghurt with cacao nibs
D- 2 toast with eggs
Snack- 3 cheddar crackers with cheese, spicy pepperami


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast - 2 hard boiled eggs (meant to be soft boiled but it went wrong) and a cup of frothy hot chocolate

Lunch - frothy coffee (now I've dug my frother out I am going to use the heck out of it) and tinned ham with low carb ketchup.

Evening meal - I made keto stuffed crust pizza with frankfurters in the crust which I made using yeast, baking powder and a mix of fibre 'flours' and almond and coconut flour and xanthan gum.



The a cup of frothy hot chocolate before bed after having done half an hour boxing exercise in VR.


----------



## Maca44

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Breakfast - 2 hard boiled eggs (meant to be soft boiled but it went wrong) and a cup of frothy hot chocolate
> 
> Lunch - frothy coffee (now I've dug my frother out I am going to use the heck out of it) and tinned ham with low carb ketchup.
> 
> Evening meal - I made keto stuffed crust pizza with frankfurters in the crust which I made using yeast, baking powder and a mix of fibre 'flours' and almond and coconut flour and xanthan gum.
> 
> View attachment 15871View attachment 15872
> 
> The a cup of frothy hot chocolate before bed after having done half an hour boxing exercise in VR.


Ever thought about opening a cafe, I would be first in the cue. These pics are making me hungry, your very talented.


----------



## Ruby/London

Yesterday: my favourite chicken soup.

Roast some skinless chicken thighs with herbs and a splash of olive oil and seasoning in the oven for about 35 minutes.
Meanwhile, chop 2 med leeks, 2 med corgette, 1 carrot and gently cook in some olive oil while thighs are roasting.  When the veggies are softened and the thighs are ready, pour the chicken juices into the soup pot with a chicken stock cube.  Add a big bunch of kale and simmer until ready.  I use about half a bag because it cooks down.  The soup lasts me about three days and I use the chicken thighs for sandwiches, salads etc or chop a couple and add them to the soup.  The juices from the cooked thighs makes all the difference to taste - stock cubes don't quite get there

Roasted veg - peppers, red onion, corgettes in harissa with falafels and coriander and mint yoghurt sauce.

... Trying to get back on track after a very bad Christmas diet


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Maca44 said:


> Ever thought about opening a cafe, I would be first in the cue. These pics are making me hungry, your very talented.


You are very kind.  My son used to say this all the time.  My nerves wouldn't stand it sadly.  I am so over cautious I worry about poisoning people to the point it is pretty close to OCD and I'm not using that term lightly.  I did once fantasise about having a cafe when I was in my twenties.  I had visions of decorating it with astro turf on the ground and furnishing it with wooden benches and plastic trees (before I knew about plastic being bad) having picnic areas with tablecloths and calling it the Teddy Bears' Picnic!!


----------



## Ditto

Lol Teddy Bears Picnic!  That would have been really popular with the kiddies (and me).

Lost the plot today but yesterday was interesting. Pigged out but on 'good stuff' and lost weight. All that food yet lost! Just shows you. Why can't I be consistent though? Why can't I be normal and just have three meals a day. I don't think I've ever been normal with food. In fact I haven't. 

Wednesday 6th Jan - Epiphany. Weight 14stones 13.2pounds Tum <50 1/2

B: Run out of strips / pint water / 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds
Snack: large can tuna
L: pint water / 2 hard boiled eggs with salt and mayo
D: large sirloin steak and a packet of those small mushrooms / pint water 
Supper: 3 rashers bacon, 2 fried eggs, 3 fried tomatoes mmm oink


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Lol Teddy Bears Picnic!  That would have been really popular with the kiddies (and me).
> 
> Lost the plot today but yesterday was interesting. Pigged out but on 'good stuff' and lost weight. All that food yet lost! Just shows you. Why can't I be consistent though? Why can't I be normal and just have three meals a day. I don't think I've ever been normal with food. In fact I haven't.
> 
> Wednesday 6th Jan - Epiphany. Weight 14stones 13.2pounds Tum <50 1/2
> 
> B: Run out of strips / pint water / 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds
> Snack: large can tuna
> L: pint water / 2 hard boiled eggs with salt and mayo
> D: large sirloin steak and a packet of those small mushrooms / pint water
> Supper: 3 rashers bacon, 2 fried eggs, 3 fried tomatoes mmm oink


I think you should stop trying to eat three meals a day.  If it isn't natural for you then work with what is natural for you.
To be honest I have days when I scoff all day long (probably like your day yesterday) but I stick to no carb/low carb naughty food and even if i don't lose weight - I certainly don't gain and my blood sugars etc are ok.

My piggy eating stuff when I can't be bothered to cook and I've lost the ability to think straight:
packs of porky scratchings - I check the labels and buy the ones with almost no carbs in them - some have cereals in them and are quite high so I avoid them.
Cheese strings - they have vitamin D added to them so I count them as 'medicine food.'
Dark chocolate powder (Dr Oetker from Tesco is only 8.9g per 100g so one teaspoon is nearly nothing) mixed with double cream and a squirt of zero calories syrup or some vanilla pod ground and a bit of erythritol - stir it up and it goes thick like a mousse and I eat it with a spoon.
Salami slices in packs from Tesco - I have been known to eat the entire pack and then eat a pepperami as well.
Pepperamis.
Tesco cheapo (Creamfields) Brie - only 79p for 200g - I've eaten a whole one with a cup of coffee for breakfast before now - completely piggy but only 2g carbs in the entire thing!!
When I absolutely must have something warm/hot but I have no cooking mojo I keep frozen chopped (well snipped with a scissors) spring onions, cooked sliced chicken (Tesco £2.50 for a 340g pack) and sliced ginger and mixed peppers and mushrooms slices and chopped red onion in the freezer and chuck some of each together into a microwaveable plastic bowl - throw in a chicken oxo and a splash of sesame oil and soya sauce and top with hot water from the kettle and bung in a microwave for 3- 4 minutes and hey presto - Chinese takeaway soup. If you buy Konjac noodles (also Tesco) and add a pack to that - it is enough to make you feel creaking full and there's only 20 calories in the noodles
The beauty of this is the only washing up is the bowl and the spoon.


----------



## Ruby/London

Today: Just started a loose version of the Fast 800 (Michael Mosley) as a result of new sedentary life working in lockdown and a bit too much stodge over Christmas.

Breakfast: Tea with semi skinned milk
Lunch: Homemade soup (minestrone) and chicken salad
2 satsumas
Supper: Garlic chicken with broccoli and new potatoes
Green and jasmine tea
Apple

I think if I write it down fast I won't spoil my post by having to add add on late night snacksp


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

yesterday

Brunch:
black caffeinated coffee frothed no syrup.
Big chunk of cheddar cheese.

Evening meal:
Roast duck with sprouts and giblet gravy.

Evening snack:
hot chocolate made with cream and zero calorie syrup and a home made coconut rum truffle.

All I've been eating today are home made rum truffles!! Not great because my bloods are up to 7.5 which is high for me these days.  Shopping due to be delivered at three and then I can start having sensible food again.  I think I will make myself a bowl of soup to keep me tided over until then.


----------



## Ruby/London

7am tea with milk
11am milky coffee
12.30pm minestrone soup, cheese and I slice of bread
6.30pm chicken and avocado salad/2 small satsumas
Green tea with jasmine


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch - chaffle with bacon and skinny maple syrup 
Tea - Bolognese and slimey konjac pasta  
Fruit teas throughout the day.


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for that @NotWorriedAtAll I need to copy and paste. I thought a lot of that was bad for us! Shows what I know. Brie yum. 

I'm not logging my food intake at the moment because I'm ashamed and embarrassed.  I need to stop... it's as if I can only be sensible for a day or two and then I go off the rails. A week is about the longest I can last out which is crazy because I've got one foot in the grave.  

I've bought some mince and put it in the freezer. Now have to try and remember what Kaylz said to do with it! Add egg on the last minute...


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

This is for you 


Ditto said:


> I'm not logging my food intake at the moment because I'm ashamed and embarrassed.  I need to stop... it's as if I can only be sensible for a day or two and then I go off the rails. A week is about the longest I can last out which is crazy because I've got one foot in the grave.


This is what I ate yesterday Ditto:

Breakfast - five chocolate rum truffles - home made with double cream, salted caramel zero calorie syrup desiccated coconut, 100% cocoa chocolate and cacao butter and coconut rum. Decaff coffee

Later on more truffles - I forgot to make the soup because I got distracted as the food shopping arrived early.


After the food shopping - I finished off the truffles (which I'd meant to make last over a week) ate four cheese strings and three pepperamis and had another cup of coffee.

In the evening I cooked a pack of 97% pork tesco chipolata sausages - gave a third of them to my husband with mashed carrot and potatoes and ate the remaining third with micrwaved broccoli.

Later on I ate a third of a saucisson along with three pickled gherkins.

And somewhere in the day I also squeezed in a big chunk of cheddar cheese.


----------



## Ruby/London

I’ve  had days like that too but I heard Joe Weeks say - don’t let a bad food day turn into a bad food week. I’m working on don’t let a bad 9 months of lockdown get any worse!

Today ... morning tea
Lunch:  leftover minestrone soup
Supper: spagbol with courgetti (what a faff) and salad
Greek yoghurt and a few blueberries.

Been feeling a bit dizzy and shaky this afternoon. Sugar slump, I suspect.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast:
Chaffles with saucisson slices and 2 gherkins and a big mug of decaff coffee black no syrup.

Lea: Spag bol with konjac noodles.
Anyone making konjac noodles or rice my tip for making them - rinse them under the tap in a colander and then dunk them in a pyrex bowl of just boiled water and leave them in it for five-ish minutes while you wash out the colander thoroughly. Then drain them in the colander and pour another kettle of boiling water over them over the sink and then let them sit draining over the now emptied pyrex bowl until they have mostly dried off with the evaporation of the hot water.

Then mix them into whatever you are having them with. That way they have lost all the glucomannan stuff that has been in the water they are stored in and are tasteless enough to take on the sauce flavours and don't have the 'slimy' feel any more. If you are cooking a curry or stir fry they are good at this point mixed in with the stir fry in the pan and cooked together with it for a bit.

Evening: chocolate "mousse" made with greek yoghurt, double cream and cocoa powder.

Throughout the day drinking decaff coffee and tea and fizzy water.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Breakfast:
> Chaffles with saucisson slices and 2 gherkins and a big mug of decaff coffee black no syrup.
> 
> Lea: Spag bol with konjac noodles.
> Anyone making konjac noodles or rice my tip for making them - rinse them under the tap in a colander and then dunk them in a pyrex bowl of just boiled water and leave them in it for five-ish minutes while you wash out the colander thoroughly. Then drain them in the colander and pour another kettle of boiling water over them over the sink and then let them sit draining over the now emptied pyrex bowl until they have mostly dried off with the evaporation of the hot water.
> 
> Then mix them into whatever you are having them with. That way they have lost all the glucomannan stuff that has been in the water they are stored in and are tasteless enough to take on the sauce flavours and don't have the 'slimy' feel any more. If you are cooking a curry or stir fry they are good at this point mixed in with the stir fry in the pan and cooked together with it for a bit.
> 
> Evening: chocolate "mousse" made with greek yoghurt, double cream and cocoa powder.
> 
> Throughout the day drinking decaff coffee and tea and fizzy water.


Thank you for the konjac tips!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: 2 scrambled eggs with a handful of raw spinach and 50g of smoked salmon
Dinner: smoked haddock with creme frais and mozerella on wilted spinach, toasted pine nuts and sprinkle of capers- yum!
Fruit teas throughout.
I always start (and end my day) with a small glass of water with Apple Cider vinegar in. Followed swiftly by a decaff black coffee.


----------



## Kaylz

B - same as every other day
D - wholemeal sandwich with a packet of Morrison's Tikka slices on and a Cadbury's raspberry mini roll, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - duck egg omelette with king prawns, mozzarella and spring onions, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
3 and a half oat nobblies before bed
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as always
D - wholemeal german salami sandwich, bar of Cadbury dark milk chocolate and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with garlic granules, mushrooms, spring onions and a duck egg, baby potatoes, steamed sprouts, wedge of butter and 1 square Lidl's 95%, pint of blackberry & blueberry diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Ruby/London

Waking tea with milk - couldn't start any day or any diet without a big mug of builders brew.

Brunch: left over spagbol and rocket.
Dinner: oven baked salmon wrapped in parma ham, with lentils, tomatoes, black olives and kale ragu type base.
Natural yoghurt with sliced pear
Green tea with jasmine throughout the day.

Reading this I feel satisfied with my effort but physically I feel rubbish - early days, I guess.


----------



## Fagor

B : 30g porrage with semi-skimmed, builders' tea
mid am : Cappuccino on the beach (bi-weekly)
L : salad, ham & lentil soup (thanks to my sister), slice Garioch Oat bread, 40g stewed gooseberries, 50g Alpro plain with coconut soy yoghurt
mid pm : mug of yeast drink, 1/2 slice bread (been walking in the woods - only met 2 people so safe), coffee-man too busy for a second cup.
D : Salad, Chickpea, beef, carrot paprika stew, 80g Golden Wonder potato, veg, builders tea
mid evening : mug of yeast drink
bed : mug of yeast drink, small slice of bread.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Lunch: left over smoked haddock in creme frais, with roasted butternut squash, a few sprouts and green beans, which put me at 21g of carbs (aiming for no more than 20g per day).
Supper : bag of pork scratchings and a can of diet Coke- what an absolute treat and zero carbs!
Fruit teas throughout the day.


----------



## Ruby/London

Waking - Builder's Brew
Lunch - Greek salad
Dinner - chicken with parmesan and broccoli
Greek yoghurt with chopped pear

Think my sugar drop is stabilizing. Feeling really good today


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: natural Greek yogurt, a sprinkle of mixed nuts, handful of blueberries and a dusting of P husk.
Dinner: Chinese pork meatballs, konjac noodles and broccoli
Thankfully, the noodles were not slimey as I followed the instructions provided by @NotWorriedAtAll - many thanks!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
Same as Sunday up until tea
T - smoked basa, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of water
mug of coffee
Bed - 4 oat nobblies 

Was seeing a post on a Keto group on Facebook which made absolutely no sense, poster said - am I allowed to have things like Robinson's diluting, it says no carbs but it's probably full of sugar, I'm like WTAF do you have no brain! Sorry if that offends but I'm an honest person and say it how it is
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Can't remember exactly what I ate yesterday but pepperami and string cheese figured strongly - oops.

Today:
Breakfast - chaffles and bacon and decaff coffee black unsweetened.

Lunch: Steak, microwaved cabbage and keto sponge cake with blackberry chia seed jam and double cream.
Tesco sparkling lemon and lime flavoured water to drink.

Will be chewing zero calories gum for the rest of the evening - so I count that as exercise


----------



## Ruby/London

Fasting BG 5

Waking brew or to until lunch.  The milk in the tea tends to keep my BG from dipping too low before lunch.
Lunch: 2 egg omelette with mushrooms, ricotta cheese and spinach
Dinner: Chicken cooked with onions, turmeric, ginger, spices with greek yoghurt stirred in with greens
Greek Yoghurt and half chopped pear.

BG levels are really stable but I feel rubbish - nausea, shakey - drinking lots of water but not sure whether going this low carb, low carb is working for me. 

I'd sell my granny for some toast this evening.....


----------



## grovesy

Ruby/London said:


> Fasting BG 5
> 
> Waking brew or to until lunch.  The milk in the tea tends to keep my BG from dipping too low before lunch.
> Lunch: 2 egg omelette with mushrooms, ricotta cheese and spinach
> Dinner: Chicken cooked with onions, turmeric, ginger, spices with greek yoghurt stirred in with greens
> Greek Yoghurt and half chopped pear.
> 
> BG levels are really stable but I feel rubbish - nausea, shakey - drinking lots of water but not sure whether going this low carb, low carb is working for me.
> 
> I'd sell my granny for some toast this evening.....


If the Low Carb is new some people report they get what is known as Carb Flu!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: Greek yoghurt, seeds, cacao nibs and skinny maple syrup 
Lunch: hot chocolate, a teaspoon of cocoa powder, with skinny chocolate syrup, hot water and a splash of double cream.
Dinner: green beans with halloumi and chorizo, paprika, toasted pine nuts and sprinkle of capers 
Fruit teas throughout


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ruby/London said:


> Fasting BG 5
> 
> Waking brew or to until lunch.  The milk in the tea tends to keep my BG from dipping too low before lunch.
> Lunch: 2 egg omelette with mushrooms, ricotta cheese and spinach
> Dinner: Chicken cooked with onions, turmeric, ginger, spices with greek yoghurt stirred in with greens
> Greek Yoghurt and half chopped pear.
> 
> BG levels are really stable but I feel rubbish - nausea, shakey - drinking lots of water but not sure whether going this low carb, low carb is working for me.
> 
> I'd sell my granny for some toast this evening.....


I think maybe you are a bit low on calories as well as carbs there.
Are you having plenty of fat because depending on how you are cooking your food there doesn't look to be enough there. You will also need more salt and more liquid because when you eliminate carbs from your diet your body cannot hold on to liquid the way it did on a carb fuel diet and so you need to keep your liquids up or you get dehydrated.

Very low carb works to make you use up fats as a fuel. If you don't eat fats then the switch over doesn't work well and you can end up metabolising protein instead and that will give you headaches and make you feel awful and can strain your liver too and if you aren't taking in enough calories it could lead to your body metabolising muscle which is also not good.
Ricotta cheese isn't high enough fat - better with cheddar.
Is your Greek yoghurt 10% fat? It will need to be and the chicken should have the skin on but even then you would need more fat like butter to cook the veg in and maybe a spoonful of double cream in your food or coconut oil in your cooking. Or make some fat bombs with whipped double cream and cocoa powder and some sweetener if you need it.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brekkie: yoghurt, seeds, blueberries & skinny syrup ( cherry flavour)
Lunch: 2 slices of freshly cooked keto flaxseed bread,  butter( lots!), 1/2 boiled egg, spinach, salami and a few olives- oh yes and a blob of mayo 
Dinner: 2 egg omelette with mushrooms, cheese, chorizo and spinach.
Fruit teas  throughout


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday
Breakfast: Bacon and egg

Lunch: one pepperami

Evening meal: 

Steak with tzatziki (grated cucumber with garlic and mayonnaise and 10% Greek Yoghurt)
and the last slice of Christmas cake (keto home made) and a spoonful of extra thick double cream.

Drinking through the day - filter coffee (decaff) lemon and lime flavour sparkling water and decaff tea.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Lunch: small bowl of brocolli and stilton soup, 2 slices of keto bread ( slices no larger than a Matchbox!)
Snack: slice of keto cheese cake with no sugar home made berry jam ( ish type stuff)
Dinner: ummm another piece of cheesecake!


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - same as every other day
Tablespoon cheese coleslaw
D - 50.50 (as shop had no wholemeal!  ) sandwich with Brunswick ham and cheese coleslaw, mint club and a pint of water
Now - mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - half a smoked sausage, roasted sprouts, baby potatoes with some mayo, 1 square Lidl's 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Iwillgetthere said:


> Lunch: small bowl of brocolli and stilton soup, 2 slices of keto bread ( slices no larger than a Matchbox!)
> Snack: slice of keto cheese cake with no sugar home made berry jam ( ish type stuff)
> Dinner: ummm another piece of cheesecake!


That cheesecake sounds like it was a good one!!!  Yum.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@NotWorriedAtAll  it is really tasty, a few tweaks and it will be even better! I have put the rest of it in the freezer as I just keep eating it! Mind you it is very filling.

Brunch: piece of cheese cake 
Dinner: chicken korma and Cauli rice
Fruit teas throughout


----------



## freesia

Yesterday
B- porridge with a spoon of peanut butter
L- cheese salad sandwich, pepperami, satsuma and Skyr yoghurt with raspberries and walnuts
D- Crying Tiger Beef with paprika sweet potato wedges (basically steak with a chilli and garlic type salsa, courtesy of Pinch of Nom)
Snack- peanuts and olives with a glass of wine
Thanks for the tip about konjac noodles @NotWorriedAtAll. I,'ve had them once but didn't like the slimy texture. Might try them again


----------



## RirisR

Yesterday
B. Weetabix Thick yoghurt and blueberries Coffee
L  Advocado 3 crackers and pate water with a hint of squash
D 2 sausages home made curry sauce cauliflower rice
   Jelly, Yoghurt & Blueberries Coffee
 Snacks Olives and fridge raiders


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@freesia your steak sounds yummy!
Lunch: 2 egg fritatta (I'm not sure why it isn't an omelette but the book says)  with mushrooms and smoked mackerel.

Supper: Greek yogurt, seeds, p husk and a squirt of skinny cherry syrup.

Fruit teas throughout.

Was given a lovely selection of fruit teas by my lovely MIL today- can't wait to try the plum and cinnamon!


----------



## rebrascora

Ooh! Plum and cinnamon does sound good! What make/brand are they? I find fruit teas are often a bit wishy washy but that sounds like it might have some bite!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@rebrascora  they are in a selection of Christmas teas from Fortnum and Mason (I think an unwanted Christmas gift).

I quite like the twinings fruity teas they seem to have a stronger flavour than Tetley, had a pineapple one the other week- it was an odd choice and yes tasted just like pineapple!


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as always
D - wholemeal (yes, stuff the hoover coming up yesterday, it was raining anyway so I put myself first for once and got Bruce to nip into Scotmid while he was passing) cheese coleslaw sandwich (had no ham left lol), McVities digestive caramel slice and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with garlic granules, mushrooms, spring onions and an egg, baby potatoes, steamed sprouts and a knob of butter, 1 square Lidl 95%, pint of water
mug of coffee

Don't think I'll be requiring the 5 digestive biscuits I needed to shove down my throat at bed time last night tonight though
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Can't remember yesterday.
Today:

Brunch - almond flour and fibre pancakes made with egg whites leftover from when I made keto egg yolk pasta the other day. Bacon grilled crispy and zero calories salted caramel syrup - with decaffeinated filter coffee.

Evening meal - home made ham with cabbage followed by rice pudding made with konjac rice, double cream, more salted caramel syrup and a thin slice of lemon and a sprinkling of cinnamon.

Then later - two pots of Hartley's no added sugar jelly orange flavour - 1.5g carbs per pot.

I did 90 minutes of boxing and beat saber for exercise on VR.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Lunch: beef stew (beef and mushrooms) with cauli cheese.
Dinner: slice of keto bread with home made smoked mackerel pate.
Fruit teas throughout including plum and cinnamon which smelt delicious and was very warming. Slightly less impressed with over all taste though- expected more from ' Fortnum and Mason', however it says it is an ' infusion' rather than a tea. Was definitely infused


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: left over cauli cheese 
Followed by Greek yog, seeds and skinny cherry syrup 
Dinner: baked chaffle based pizza with anchovies, olives and jalapeño slices.


----------



## adrian1der

Had a busy day yesterday so didn't eat a lot until the evening
B - two mugs of tea
L - nibbled on some ham, chorizo and cheese while making my son a ham, cheese and chorizo omelette
D - Chicken Rendang


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Slept late yesterday and had Brunch:  mushroom soup made with a tin of mushrooms and some double cream and tarragon and a cup of coffee - decaff.

Had Lea at 8-ish: home made burgers made with 20% fat beef mince with French's mustard and gherkins and broccoli.
Mineral water to drink.

Did quite a lot of VR exercise - according to my app used up 200 calories. My blood sugar reading was 5.6 at bedtime.


----------



## Kaylz

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> mushroom soup made with a tin of mushrooms and some double cream and tarragon


full recipe please? xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Kaylz said:


> full recipe please? xx


1 tin of tesco mushrooms.


Pour into saucepan including the water.Heat it up.Chuck some dried parsley and dried tarragon in to your taste (or don't bother) Using a stick blender - once it has heated up blitz it and it turns into quite a thick moosh.
Taste it and add whatever you think will make it taste better - salt, pepper.
At this point I added some double cream and stirred (probably about a tablespoon) and then I added some salted butter as well because there are only 28 calories in it without the cream and butter!!!

And then I ate it


----------



## jill-mc

Breakfast - Greek yoghurt with raspberries, blueberries, chia seeds and a dollop of double cream.
                   Glass of water, cup de-caff tea with soya milk. 
Lunch - Tuna, avocado salad with cashews, mayo, cider vinegar and olive oil. 
              Homemade keto nut brownie bar. 
              Cup of de-caff tea with soya milk.
Mid afternoon -  cup of de-caff coffee with soya milk.
Dinner - 2 egg omelette with cheese and mushrooms, with broccolli and some celeriac fries.
              Cup de-caff tea with soya milk.
Supper - stick off celery with mushroom pate, chunk blue cheese and 5 olives.
               Another homemade keto nut brownie bar.
               Cup of chai tea.
Bedtime - glass of water.

Lowest reading throughout the day - 4.9
Highest reading throughout the day - 6.3
Really pleased as most days are like this now, where as just a few weeks back I was getting up to between 9 and 11. (before I changed to low carb)


----------



## rebrascora

Cup of coffee with cream first thing, then fed and mucked out horses and went for a walk/run.. 4.5 miles. 
Glass of water with a dash of low cal cola and a splash of balsamic vinegar with  psyllium husk and chia seeds.
Fry up breakfast with 1 Lidl chipolata 95% meat sausage, 2 rashers of smoked bacon, 2 slices of black pudding, an egg, 3 fried mushrooms sliced, half a small onion sliced and quarter of a savoy cabbage sliced and cooked with a knob of butter.

No lunch but had 2 cups of Red Bush decaff tea.

Evening Meal
A boiled egg with a teaspoon of mayonnaise and some pickled gherkins followed by some creamy Greek yoghurt with a few sour cherries (defrosted) and some seeds.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Must get some black pudding...
Brunch: chaffle , smoked streaky bacon and skinny maple syrup.
Dinner: spring greens wilted in butter with garlic and mushrooms and halloumi. Ooh plus smoked salmon. Spring greens were delicious- most sceptical as tried this with kale and decided  I not like kale.

Fruit teas throughout including English garden yes that did taste like my compost heap smells - earthy!! 
Does any one forage and make their own teas?


----------



## Veenorthants

ooohh I've only just found this thread, I want to come and live in all your houses   this will give me something to read throughout the day whilst I'm at work and hopefully some ideas for meals.

Brekkie: Greek yoghurt with berries and a sprinkling of granola
Lunch: Ham, spinach and Coleslaw
Tea: Plant based burger, sweet potato and salad

Snack: mixed nuts


----------



## adrian1der

B - Two mugs of tea
L - snacked on a peperami stick as I had a check up with the cardiologist after my fainting episode in December
D - Tom Kerridge's Turkey San Chow Bow - replaced the very carby water chestnuts with bamboo shoots


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday.

Late Breakfast - my experimental keto croissants and decaff coffee.



Evening meal - 
roast chicken thighs with a variation of Heavenly Fan's keto chips and pickled gherkins.
I found out that Heinz low sugar ketchup has fewer carbs than the Skinny Syrup ketchup so I use that now and it tastes much better.

I did about fifty minutes of VR exercise - forty minutes of FitXR boxing and ten of Beat Saber.


----------



## freesia

B-porridge with spoonful of peanut butter
L-cheese salad sandwich, satsuma, yoghurt with cacao nibs and almonds
D-  bolognese, packed with veg, with 100g pasta, parmesan


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as always, porridge with 2 squares of Lidl 95% and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich, my last raspberry mini roll and a pint of water (apparently have vouchers on the way for some after 2 didn't have the raspberry jam in!)
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with garlic granules, mushrooms, spring onions and an egg, baby potatoes, brussels sprouts, knob of butter, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee

may or may not need some digestives at bedtime, who knows   

Was looking online at Morrison's earlier and came across Nature Valley Protein Soft Bakes available in 2 flavours so may have to add them to an order and give them a try!
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Yesterday I had
brekkie: fruit, yoghurt and granola
lunch: salad, ham & coleslaw
dinner: cottage pie and veg
snacks: mixed nuts, small bag of wotsits and 3 biscuits


----------



## adrian1der

Yesterday
B - two mugs of tea
L - Chorizo and Cheddar Omelette
D - Thai Chilli Pork with Peppers


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday.
Breakfast - three scrambled eggs and a huge mug of decaff coffee.

Lunch - one Tesco dark chocolate biscuit - hubby was having some and I couldn't resist.
It had 8g of carbs in it and I had a cup of coffee with it and ate it very slowly.

Then I did 45 minutes of cardio boxing.

I checked my ketones and I was still in ketosis and my blood sugars were just over 6 - phew.

Evening meal - I made a Chinese takeaway style soup using a chicken Oxo, splash of soya sauce, splash of sesame oil, a snipped spring onion, around five pieces of frozen peppers, five pieces of frozen red onion, five pieces of frozen mushroom, eight pieces of frozen chicken strips, four frozen king prawns, six tiny pieces of frozen broccoli - pour boiling water over it and then microwave on full power for six minutes.

Drinking mineral water all day.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: 2 egg omelette with cheese and mushrooms on wilted spring greens 
Dinner: Greek yog, seeds and skinny maple syrup.
Fruit teas throughout.


----------



## Veenorthants

Yesterday I wasn't particularly good, mainly as I had run out out of certain foods and still don't like going to the supermarket so trying to hang it out until food delivery tomorrow.

Brekkie:  Cinnamon & Raison Thin Bagel 
Lunch: Scrambled egg, 1 x white toast
Dinner: Homemade Lasagna & Salad

Snacks: Mixed nuts & Twix


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brekkie: 2 Scrambled eggs on raw spinach with smoked salmon 
Lunch: decaf coffee with cream 
Dinner:  Spiced prawns ( garlic, ginger, mirin, cinnamon and turmeric in tomatoes)  on garlic, ginger and soy stir fried spring greens 
Fruit teas throughout.


----------



## adrian1der

Yesterday:
Not a great breakfast fan - two mugs of tea
L - Busy day and had to go to the local farm shop at lunchtime. Bag of pork scratchings on the way home
D - Tom Kerridge's Hot Pork with Kebab Dressing


----------



## RirisR

B. Coffee and a Kiwi
L one loin pork chop 2 veg and 2 small roast pots with gravy
T Corn beef with lettuce tomatoes cucumber beetroot sprinkle of cheese
  yoghurt with a sprinkle of raspberries....a good day yesterday all bg in
the sixes..


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Yesterday:
Breakfast *- chaffles and blob of extra thick cream and skinny syrup.
Coffee to drink.

*Lunch* - roast duck and broccoli.

*Evening* - more roast duck

It was the day before the shopping gets delivered (today) and I needed to clear some space in the freezer and so thawed the duck and roasted it and hubby isn't all that keen on duck so it was my duty to use it up. Plus shopping day is stressful and time consuming (all that Dettol and wiping and spraying and emptying into containers) so it is a good thing to have something cooked I can just eat. At least it wasn't salami and pepperami today so although high fat - not processed foods and I stayed in keto.

I finished it today.  I like duck but I don't think I will want it again for quite a while.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: 2 eggs, 2 bacon, 1 sliced avocado.

 Left the avocado. I think I don't like it in its natural state, mushed like guacamole is palatable!

Dinner: satay chicken kebabs on egg fried spring greens.

Fruit teas throughout


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Iwillgetthere said:


> Brunch: 2 eggs, 2 bacon, 1 sliced avocado.
> 
> Left the avocado. I think I don't like it in its natural state, mushed like guacamole is palatable!
> 
> Dinner: satay chicken kebabs on egg fried spring greens.
> 
> Fruit teas throughout


I don't like avocado on its own and sliced.  But slathered in lemon juice and sprinkled with salt!!! and/or with a decent mayonnaise mixed with garlic and herbs.  Then I love it.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
1 Lift
2 Lifts
B - porridge made with almond milk and 2 squares Lidl 95%, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal German salami sandwich, chunky PB kit kat and a pint of water
Afternoon will be - mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, boiled baby potatoes and steamed broccoli, bar of moser roth 85% and either a pint of water or a pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
Will be a mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@NotWorriedAtAll  I have two avocados left and will give it a try!  Thank you!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

today:

Breakfast: I experimented with a different way to make croissants - they turned out less like croissants and very cheesy but still yummy.

I had one with no added sugar tomato ketchup and a mug of decaff coffee for breakfast.

Lunch I had two of them with another cup of coffee.

Evening meal I shared a steak with my husband and I had a tin of mushrooms in sesame oil with garlic and parsley and dill and a huge glass of sparkling water.

Did an hour of punching things and tried a dance workout which was painfully embarrassing but good exercise.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Umm
Dinner: rib eye steak with parmesan courgettes, and handful of raw spinach and a good old dollop of mayo.
And lots of tea.
Just was not hungry and have decided that if I'm not hungry I shan't bother eating.


----------



## Ditto

Fri 22nd / Weight 14stones 12.8pounds Tum 50 1/2
B: 9.7 @ 8.26am / pint water with fibre  /
L: 2 eggs scrambled with Anchor, mushrooms and tomato fried in olive oil / pint water with meds
D: pt water / bacon, fried eggs, tomato, mushrooms, brown sauce / pt water
Didn't want the brown sauce but brother stuck it on without asking me, probably sugary.

Thurs 21st / Weight 14stones 13.6pounds Tum 50>
B: 8.6 @ 11.36am / pint water with fibre /
L: 3 eggs scrambled with olive oil, lg can tomatoes / pint water with meds
6.3 @ 16.48pm / pint water
D: pt water / huge plateful cauliflower cheese (melted cheese with a bought sauce over), 3 beetroots, 2 tomatoes
S: 1/2 lg can pineapple chunks


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Lunch: aubergine topped lamb hot-pot with a few green beans.
Dinner: last packet of gruntled salt and vinegar pork scratchings. 
Fruit teas throughout


----------



## rebrascora

@Iwillgetthere 
Not heard of the "Gruntled" pork scratchings and as an officianado of that product I clearly need to look out for them. Can't imagine salt and vinegar flavour on them but always interested to give something new a go. They are my guilty pleasure... I visited B&M stores the other day to stock up on them so I am good for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## adrian1der

Saturday: Ham and cheese omelette for lunch, Rib-eye steak, celeriac remoulade, celeriac puree and broccoli and stilton puree for dinner
Sunday: Egg, bacon, sausage and black pudding for brunch, roast leg of lamb with courgettes, leeks and cabbage for dinner


----------



## RirisR

Sunday 24th Jan
B.Weetabix with milk and raspberries and a coffee
D. Roast Pork 1 roast pot, cabbage,sprouts,brocolli and gravy
T half a cheese fritata, 3 low carb crackers with cheese and pickles
   jelly with raspberries in it and cream and 1 belgian choc eclair


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@rebrascora if you ask me, they are the king of scratchings!
I also forgot the two creamy coffees I had yesterday too!


----------



## Ditto

23rd Sat / Weight 14stones 11pounds Tum 50 1/2
B: 7.7 @ 8.59am / pint water
L: bacon, eggs, sour cream / tinned pears / pint water with meds
D: mince, onion, baby toms, mushrooms, dollop of sour cream and chives / lg can rhubarb / pint water

24th Sun / Weight 14stones 13.2pounds Tum 50 1/2
B: 8.5 @ 4.21am / pint water / pint water after I'd gone back to bed and got up again...
L: 2 eggs scrambled, leftovers of mushrooms and tomato etc and a grab of cheese melted over / pint water with meds
D: 1 1/2 battered fish, pile of green beans, hash browns I didn't ask for... / pt water
I'm gonna have to get strict with my brother, he likes to feed me and Mum nice stuff but I'm Type 2 and those two are both pre-diabetic.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: 2 poached eggs, 2 slices of ham, handful of spinach, toasted pine nuts, spoon of mayo.

Creamy coffee

Dinner: Thai green chicken curry with konjac noodles.


----------



## adrian1der

Had a strange day yesterday - felt a bit off and finished up grazing.

Breakfast - two mugs of tea
Mid morning - bag of pork scratchings
Lunch - Ham, chorizo and cheese omelette
Mid afternoon - three chunks of cheese and some pickled chillies
Dinner - Chicken with mascarpone, tomato and basil sauce with fine beans
Followed by two G&Ts and another bag of pork scratchings.


----------



## RirisR

B.Weetabix raspberries milk and coffee
L Home made veg soup and one slice of toasted nimble
T Chicken Kiev with 1/2 pkt of quinoa roasted red onion and a small salad
   4 small peach slices and cream finished with a coffee


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Now I am exercising vigorously and regularly I have started following a more careful way of eating.
I found a keto calculator and worked out my macros!!!
So I have started trying to stick to them which made yesterday a bit 'different'

*Breakfast*: Saucisson and gherkins and black coffee.

*Lunch*: 90 second bread with a sprinkle of mozzarella and four rashers of bacon - black coffee to drink

*Evening meal*: konjac noodles with chicken, prawns, broccoli, peppers, spring onions, ginger, string beans and sesame oil and a chicken oxo cube. Sparkling water to drink.


Late evening: chunk of Danish blue cheese.
Small mug of cocoa made with water and a 1/4 teaspoon of 100% cocoa powder and one tablespoon of double cream and some zero calorie syrup.


----------



## Ditto

I want to start exercising too, walking, but we're locking down so can't! As soon as things are a bit more back to normal...

25th Mon / Weight 14stones 10pounds Tum 50 
B: 8.2 @ 7.57am / pint water 
L: 2 eggs scrambled with butter, baby tomatoes, green beans, mushrooms, lg red onion, 3 rashers bacon, sour cream / 
pint water with meds / 7.3 @ 13.05pm / Snack: small packet ham slices
D: pint water / half a small cauliflower with a 'grab' of grated cheese melted over, lg dollop sour cream and chives / pint water


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I want to start exercising too, walking, but we're locking down so can't! As soon as things are a bit more back to normal...


I've always been an in-house person ie what the Americans call a shut-in and a few years ago I found 3D walks on Youtube I could look at with those blue and red lens cardboard specs and I would look at the walks on the computer and walk along on the spot with them.  It was surprisingly effective. I also used to walk on the spot while watching films.


I have a little pedally thing that goes on the floor to simulate cycling but you sit in your own chair and that is good too.  I got mine from Lidl I think.


----------



## adrian1der

B - two mugs of tea
L - Cheese and ham salad
D - Spinach and basil courgetti


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday.
*Breakfast*- very small piece of saucisson with black coffee
*Lunch* - three roast chicken thighs with three small gherkins 
two tablespoons of double cream whipped with half a teaspoon of erythritol and six large blackberries and sparkling water to drink
*evening* - small piece of Danish blue cheese and three small gherkins
four 100% cocoa chocolate buttons
Sparkling water to drink.

Did 75 minutes of FitXR and Beat Saber.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: mushroom and chorizo omelette
Dinner: lemon and herb roast chicken cooked on aubergine and 2  cherry tomatoes.
Fruit teas throughout 
Can of diet Coke


----------



## RirisR

B. Weetabix Milk and raspberries coffee
L. 3 low carb crackers spread cheese
D stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon 1 roast potato
   cabbage and sprouts and gravy.
snacks for the evening Olives 1 square of dark chocolate


----------



## adrian1der

B - Usual two mugs of tea
L - Nibbled the ingredients whilst making my son a ham, chorizo and cheese omelette for lunch
D - Braised beef with horseradish (From "Dopamine Diet")


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: ground linseed and almond porridge, with skinny maple syrup and cacao nibs ( delish!)

Dinner: 2 egg omelette 'pizza' with aubergine, olives and mozerella.

Fruit teas throughout


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14stones 10.2pounds Tum 50 
B: 7.2 @ 8.22 / pint water / 4 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds
L: pt water / Nescafe / 1 hard boiled egg / pt water
D: Cauliflower Cheese (a mix plus grated cheese melted over) / 6.7 @ 23.02

Day before... Weight 14stones 10.6pounds Tum 50
B: 7.3 @ 7.52 / pint water /
Brunch: pint water with meds / large carton cottage cheese / 2 Nescafes
D: pt water / roast chicken, huge pile Brussels sprouts, dollop sour cream / 7.5 @ @ 21.48


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday: 

*Brunch*: Scrambled eggs made with 2 large eggs and smoked haddock with butter and a huge cup of decaff filter coffee with 2 tablespoons of double cream.

*Afternoo*n: Danish blue cheese and three gherkins.

*Evening:* Two slices of home made keto bread with butter and cream cheese.

75 minutes of FitXR and Beat Saber.

Lots of sparkling water to drink through the day.


----------



## adrian1der

Lunch - Made my son his current favourite of ham, cheese and chorizo omelette so nibbled on cheese, ham and chorizo
Dinner - Big bowl of chilli
Mid evening snack - bag of pork scratchings and a G&T


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: ground almond  and ground linseed porridge, with cinnamon, cacao nuts, a spoon of double cream and some nutmeg.
Very luxurious- thanks @NotWorriedAtAll  for this. 

Lunch: 2 eggs, 2 slices of ham, handful of spinach and a dollop of cheese coleslaw.

Fruit teas throughout


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Iwillgetthere said:


> Brunch: ground almond  and ground linseed porridge, with cinnamon, cacao nuts, a spoon of double cream and some nutmeg.
> Very luxurious- thanks @NotWorriedAtAll  for this.


Yay!  Glad to be able to share the good stuff  

*Yesterday:*
Breakfast: Bacon sandwich made with two slices of keto bread and four slices of bacon and some butter.
Big mug of filtered decaff coffee.

Lunch: Three roast chicken drumsticks with home made tzatziki and a half slice of keto bread

Evening: a snaffle of some of the cheesy, tomato and pepper and chorizo topping I made for my husband's baked potato and a piece of cheese of my own and the other half slice of keto bread with butter.
Drinking lots of sparkling water.

I did 90 minutes of FitXR and Beat Saber and according to Move used 350 calories.

My blood sugar level seems to be stuck on 6.9 which is a bit disappointing as I was hoping all this exercise would bring it down a bit.


----------



## RirisR

B. Yoghurt - kiwi - coffee
L. Fish with leeks and cheese sauce - Celeriac Chips - Coleslaw - Coffee
T. 2 small slices of livlife bread 2 poached eggs, jelly and raspberries thick cream


----------



## Ditto

I told my brother I was going to be 8stones for Christmas and he roared saying he'd just seen a lot of flying pigs going past.  Well, I feel there's nothing to look forward to and it's all doom and gloom so I'm looking forward to being slimmer and a tad healthier. 

Weight 14stones 9.2pounds Tum <50 
B: 7.3 @ 11.28 / pint water 
L: cheesy eggs (cheese sauce from a mix) / pint water with meds
D: pt water / bacon, 3 extra large fried eggs, pan full of sprouts / pt water / 7.0 @ 23.05


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brekkie: Greek yoghurt, seeds and skinny maple syrup, additionally of psyllium husk.

Lunch: hunk of cheese, 6 almonds and bag of pork scratchings 

Dinner: garlic and herb chicken with mushrooms, cauli cheese and green beans 

Fruit teas throughout


----------



## RirisR

B. Weetabix and Coffee
L. Pate and 3 crackers small sliced apple
D. Chicken and veg casserole jelly and raspberries cream


----------



## Ditto

I need to get to Holland & Barrett and get some psyllium husks. 

Weight 14stones 10.6pounds Tum 50
Breakfast: 7.5 @ 7.54 / pint water / melted cheese with spring onions / pint water with meds
Lunch: pt water / 6 or 7 Wall's sausages , large tomato, 2 extra large eggs scrambled with olive oil
Dinner: boil in the bag cod with parsley sauce, mashed swede and potato
(was supposed to have cod and sprouts but crook in bed so that's what bro gave me and I just went with it, hate how you feel after eating carbs though, proper nasty)
/ pint water / 9.8 @ 18.55
(thank you carbs...not! Plus by having carbs I caused myself to be ravenous with hunger this morning and craving all the while, having to bite the bullet till  noon...)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
Bacon sandwiches with my keto bread and coffee.

Then the rest of the day went a bit haywire and I didn't have proper meals but overall I used up:
7 slices of Tesco honey roast ham (strangely they have fewer carbs and sugars per 100g than the ordinary ham)
10 no sugar Werthers Originals made out of isomalt.
four slices of keto bread.
Some butter.

I didn't do any exercise other than sorting out the shopping delivery which involves a lot of bending down and going up and down stairs.

I went to bed very early and then woke up at half past eleven and made a keto strawberry cheesecake for today.

When you have food after twelve in the morning does it count as added to the day before or the next day?
I had a slice just to check it and that was at two thirty in the morning.


----------



## Ditto

2.30 in the morning is the next day imho.  How did your bg react to non-meals?


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - porridge and 2 squares Lidl's 95%, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german peppered salami sandwich and a strawberry Barny sponge bear, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - duck egg omelette with king prawns, mozzarella and spring onions, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14stones 10.2pounds Tum <50
Breakfast: 7.5 @ 6.53 / pint water / large can rhubarb / pint water with meds
Lunch: pt water / 2 extra large eggs scrambled with olive oil, large tomato, half pack grated cheese, 6 spring onions, huge helpings of cauliflower and Brussels sprouts
Dinner: pt water / half can Del Monte apricot halves / pt water / 8.5 @ 20.00


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Dinner: home made Turkey burgers with chili and coriander. Spinach, tomato, celery, pepper and a dollop of cheese coleslaw.
Fruit tea throughout


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday.

Breakfast: 1 slice of strawberry cheesecake (keto home made) 1 mug of decaff coffee

Lunch: 1 slice of strawberry cheesecake 1 mug of decaff coffee

Evening: 1/2 pack of pepperoni slices and the end crust off my keto loaf 

Bedtime: 1 slice of strawberry cheesecake and mug of peppermint tea.

did one and a half hours of boxing and Beat Saber and used 350 calories.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> 2.30 in the morning is the next day imho.  How did your bg react to non-meals?


6.9 6.8 7.4 6.7 6.2 6.2 6.3


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brekkie: piece of cheese cake with cacao nibs and skinny maple syrup (wolfed it and ended up with a tummy ache!)

Lunch: gammon with cauli cheese

Dinner: bag of pork scratchings and a can of diet Coke pretending we were at the cinema and watched the last episode of an old series of waking the dead, nearly choked on me scratchings twas so sad!

Fruit teas throughout.


----------



## Ditto

Fabulous readings @NotWorriedAtAll no wonder you're not worried! 

Weight 14stones 9.6pounds Tum <50
Not long after getting up - 7.0 @ 7.17 / pint water /
Brunch: pt water / ribeye steak, packet button mushrooms / pt water with meds
Dinner:  bacon, fried eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, onions, brown sauce / pt water


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brekkie: almond and linseed porridge with blue berries and cream 

Lunch: 2 egg omelette, cheese, mushrooms and chorizo, with spinach and dollop of cheese coleslaw. 

Dinner: Bolognese with konjac pasta


----------



## adrian1der

B Two mugs of tea
L Two chunks of cheese and a few pickled chillies
D Chicken in Spicy Peanut Source (From my Thai cookbook)


----------



## Kaylz

B - porridge with 2 squares Lidl 95% and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal peppered ham & cheese coleslaw sandwich, milky way cake bar and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - smoked basa, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar moser roth 85%, pint of water
mug of coffee
3 and a half digestives and half a pint of water before bed

Today
Pretty much the same as yesterday but no milky way cake bar as ate the last 1 yesterday so will decide when I test what to have with dinner lol
T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onions and wrapped in prosciutto, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of water or blackberry & blueberry diluting
xx


----------



## trophywench

Were you hypo at bedtime?  35gcarb sounds a lot to me if you weren't.


----------



## Kaylz

trophywench said:


> Were you hypo at bedtime?  35gcarb sounds a lot to me if you weren't.


No I wasn't however I know my body and how it reacts so the 27g carbs were needed for me overnight I'm afraid xx


----------



## trophywench

Fair enough, but 27g carb increases my BG by 8.0 and biscuits get there pretty quick, so that much would be way OTT.


----------



## Kaylz

trophywench said:


> Fair enough, but 27g carb increases my BG by 8.0 and biscuits get there pretty quick, so that much would be way OTT.


but as we know we're all different and my Libre graph shows it doesn't have that effect on me, so... and I wasn't higher when I woke or else I wouldn't do it xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Fabulous readings @NotWorriedAtAll now wonder you're not worried!
> 
> Weight 14stones 9.6pounds Tum <50
> Not long after getting up - 7.0 @ 7.17 / pint water /
> Brunch: pt water / ribeye steak, packet button mushrooms / pt water with meds
> Dinner:  bacon, fried eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, onions, brown sauce / pt water


Hey - look at that day of yours!!  Brilliant.

Yesterday.

Brunch: Lamb steak, broccoli and my new discovery - celeriac crisps!!! 
Use a peeler or somesuch to get very thin slivers of celeriac.
Shallow fry in extra virgin olive oil until they turn golden and shrivel up a bit.
Sprinkle with salt - exactly like crisps but nicer.

Evening:
Yorkshire ham - 4 slices with more celeriac crisps and a dip made of the green part of a spring onion and some dill and cream cheese and mayonnaise and a three inch chunk of cucumber.

Made a pudding with almond flour and erythritol and cream cheese mixed with double cream and a no sugar orange jelly.

During the day drank water, decaff coffee and ate 10 no sugar Werthers originals.

Did 70 minutes exercise - I've got a new exercise app to learn table tennis so I did lots of that and a bit of Beat Saber and Boxing.


----------



## EllsBells

I had a horrible but tasty relapse yesterday with poor portion control:

Pre breakfast: 7.8
brekkie: handful berries and greek style yoghurt
Pre-lunch: 6.5
lunch: 300g belly pork, 1/2 tin mashed butter beans (cooked with onion and garlic), green beans, leeks and peas coated in honey/mustard dressing.
Post lunch: 10.2
wasn't hungry. so skipped tea.
Drinks - 4 milky teas/water.
Bed: 7.2

Gotta say lunch tasted divine but probably won't be buying belly pork again soon!


----------



## trophywench

How would the belly pork have increased your BG ?  More likely to have been the butter beans as far as I know.  And of course the honey.


----------



## EllsBells

trophywench said:


> How would the belly pork have increased your BG ?  More likely to have been the butter beans as far as I know.  And of course the honey.


I'm blaming the honey even though I can't have had more than 1/2 teaspoon on those leeks. Either that or I'm very sensitive to peas. The butter beans should still have been only about 26g carbs. Still learning all of this. What wigged me out was checking the fat content of the pork and realising the portion should have been about 1/4 of the size! I've lost about 20lbs so far since early January - not keen to undo that work.


----------



## trophywench

Ah well, yeah if you're wanting to lose weight!  I only like belly pork sliced and crisped up, not soft.


----------



## EllsBells

trophywench said:


> Ah well, yeah if you're wanting to lose weight!  I only like belly pork sliced and crisped up, not soft.


Difficult to do with our oven - the seal's gone and that's the first time I've ever cooked belly pork in it. Will definitely do it again but it's going to be a rare treat!


----------



## grovesy

Does any one that use frozen raspberries, have way to defrost without them turning to just mush and juice?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

EllsBells said:


> I had a horrible but tasty relapse yesterday with poor portion control:
> 
> Pre breakfast: 7.8
> brekkie: handful berries and greek style yoghurt
> Pre-lunch: 6.5
> lunch: 300g belly pork, 1/2 tin mashed butter beans (cooked with onion and garlic), green beans, leeks and peas coated in honey/mustard dressing.
> Post lunch: 10.2
> wasn't hungry. so skipped tea.
> Drinks - 4 milky teas/water.
> Bed: 7.2
> 
> Gotta say lunch tasted divine but probably won't be buying belly pork again soon!


Don't blame the belly pork - poor old belly pork.

Butter beans + onion + garlic = mostly carbs and quite a bit of sugar.
Leeks and peas = also mostly carbs
honey - well no need even to go into that you know honey is sugar.

If you'd skipped the carby veggies and had maybe celeriac crisps and the green beans or just skipped the beans and peas - you'd have had a much better reading and loads of fat is no problem as long as you don't have carbs with it.

Belly pork is excellent and it did its job and kept you so satiated you didn't need to eat an evening meal.


----------



## Ditto

@grovesy I quite like mush and juice, with cream on. 

@EllsBells luv that name lol.  The butterbeans and peas would send me towards the stratosphere, but the belly pork would be fine, I'd never think to weigh that out. I think fat only puts weight on if you mix it with carbs.



> Hey - look at that day of yours!! Brilliant.


Thank you @NotWorriedAtAll but not really me though, circumstances make it imperative that I at least try and stop pigging out. 

Weight 14stones 8.2pounds Tum 50
Not long after getting up - 6.5 @ 7.43 / pint water
Brunch: pt water / 2 extra large eggs scrambled with butter, large tomato, large red onion, bag grated cheese
Nescafe ~~~ Pink Lady Apple
Dinner: boil in bag fish in butter sauce, grab of frozen Brussels sprouts, grab of frozen cauliflower / pt water / 6.6 @ 1.07


----------



## EllsBells

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Don't blame the belly pork - poor old belly pork.
> 
> Butter beans + onion + garlic = mostly carbs and quite a bit of sugar.
> Leeks and peas = also mostly carbs
> honey - well no need even to go into that you know honey is sugar.
> 
> If you'd skipped the carby veggies and had maybe celeriac crisps and the green beans or just skipped the beans and peas - you'd have had a much better reading and loads of fat is no problem as long as you don't have carbs with it.
> 
> Belly pork is excellent and it did its job and kept you so satiated you didn't need to eat an evening meal.


Argh and I thought I was doing so well with the low carb thing. So that actually came in towards nearly 80g carbs. Can I cry now? I like leeks and butterbeans.


----------



## Ditto

Lol, it's all trial and error, no worries, you'll soon get it down pat I'm sure. I don't even attempt to count carbs, I just hope for the best.   

Is 80g for the day? I thought that was okay.


----------



## EllsBells

Ditto said:


> Lol, it's all trial and error, no worries, you'll soon get it down pat I'm sure. I don't even attempt to count carbs, I just hope for the best.
> 
> Is 80g for the day? I thought that was okay.


Pretty much but only cos no tea. I'm not properly counting carbs or anything - but getting a feel for what I can cope with. Cutting out the obvious culprits was straightforward - but beans and pulses are proving more tricky. Portion control is by far the biggest challenge - so next butterbean mash - halve the amount on the plate type of stuff and repeat.


----------



## EllsBells

Ditto said:


> @grovesy I quite like mush and juice, with cream on.
> 
> @EllsBells luv that name lol.  The butterbeans and peas would send me towards the stratosphere, but the belly pork would be fine, I'd never think to weigh that out. I think fat only puts weight on if you mix it with carbs.
> 
> 
> Thank you @NotWorriedAtAll but not really me though, circumstances make it imperative that I at least try and stop pigging out.
> 
> Weight 14stones 8.2pounds Tum 50
> Not long after getting up - 6.5 @ 7.43 / pint water
> Brunch: pt water / 2 extra large eggs scrambled with butter, large tomato, large red onion, bag grated cheese
> Nescafe ~~~ Pink Lady Apple
> Dinner: boil in bag fish in butter sauce, grab of frozen Brussels sprouts, grab of frozen cauliflower / pt water / 6.6 @ 1.07


Ta! I'm fresh from the diabetes expert book. A portion is the size of a postage stamp or cheese is a match box etc...


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> @grovesy I quite like mush and juice, with cream on.
> 
> @EllsBells luv that name lol.  The butterbeans and peas would send me towards the stratosphere, but the belly pork would be fine, I'd never think to weigh that out. I think fat only puts weight on if you mix it with carbs.
> 
> 
> Thank you @NotWorriedAtAll but not really me though, circumstances make it imperative that I at least try and stop pigging out.
> 
> Weight 14stones 8.2pounds Tum 50
> Not long after getting up - 6.5 @ 7.43 / pint water
> Brunch: pt water / 2 extra large eggs scrambled with butter, large tomato, large red onion, bag grated cheese
> Nescafe ~~~ Pink Lady Apple
> Dinner: boil in bag fish in butter sauce, grab of frozen Brussels sprouts, grab of frozen cauliflower / pt water / 6.6 @ 1.07


I usally have fresh ones and eat them one by one. The last couple of weeks we have had problems getting from Sainsbury's  online shopping. Tried frozen  berries before and I ended up throughing them out. So ordered frozen as a stop back. Though these could ende up the same way. We thought maybe there was as shortage of fresh ones, but when I went in the Pharmacy last week, other half went into Tesco Local and he got 2 packs of fresh.


----------



## rebrascora

I'm loving the frozen sour cherries from Lidl at the moment. I have 6 or 7 of them with creamy Greek yoghurt and cocoa and seeds and a sprinkle of nutty granola for breakfast and a sprinkle of milled linseed which I am rather enjoying in/on a few different meals.


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> I'm loving the frozen sour cherries from Lidl at the moment. I have 6 or 7 of them with creamy Greek yoghurt and cocoa and seeds and a sprinkle of nutty granola for breakfast and a sprinkle of milled linseed which I am rather enjoying in/on a few different meals.


Do the cherries turn to mush?


----------



## rebrascora

They probably hold their shape and texture a little better than raspberries or strawberries but they do release their juice and lose some structure.... it is the nature of berries to do this when frozen. They still contain all their wonderful flavour and nutrients but they will collapse to some extent when they are defrosted. I suppose it depends what you want to use them for as to whether it matters or not. Swirled into yoghurt, I actually prefer them mushy. If you put them in a bowl still frozen and pour over sugar free jelly so that it sets whilst they are still frozen, that helps to preserve their texture as the jelly supports them.


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> They probably hold their shape and texture a little better than raspberries or strawberries but they do release their juice and lose some structure.... it is the nature of berries to do this when frozen. They still contain all their wonderful flavour and nutrients but they will collapse to some extent when they are defrosted. I suppose it depends what you want to use them for as to whether it matters or not. Swirled into yoghurt, I actually prefer them mushy. If you put them in a bowl still frozen and pour over sugar free jelly so that it sets whilst they are still frozen, that helps to preserve their texture as the jelly supports them.


It sounds like it is not for me then, as I use Fage on top of fruit as you would a blob of cream.


----------



## Kaylz

@grovesy I've never tried it as I don't use frozen but apparently putting them in a cold water bath stops them from turning to mush, could always try it and see if it works xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> @grovesy I've never tried it as I don't use frozen but apparently putting them in a cold water bath stops them from turning to mush, could always try it and see if it works xx


The ones I had last week I left them in a container for about 2 hours before tea, I don't understand what a cold water bath is?


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> The ones I had last week I left them in a container for about 2 hours before tea, I don't understand what a cold water bath is?


put them in a food bag and then plunge in to a bowl of cold water xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> put them in a food bag and then plunge in to a bowl of cold water xx


Ok I will try that ta.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Lunch: mini keto loaf with butter and hunk of cheese

Afternoon cup of tea with a keto spiced blueberry muffin

Dinner: Bolognese with konjac pasta, with raw spinach and blob of mayo

Fruit tea throughout


----------



## adrian1der

L Chilli, chorizo and cheese omelette
D - Sloppy Joes from Pinch of Nom


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14stones 8pounds Tum 50>
Not long after getting up - 7.5 @ 9.04am / pint water
Brunch: cold roast chicken salad with cheesy coleslaw, baby tomatoes and a spoonful of potato salad / pt water with meds
Nescafe and a Pink Lady (to use them up, Mum's false teeth can't hack it).
Dinner: all the rest of the chicken salad and all the rest of the cheesy coleslaw and the potato salad / 2 pts water

It'll be individual portions for family in future, because I can't stop myself eating up all the leftovers!  The birds aren't into salad, not even the 'sea' gulls.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as always
D - wholemeal sandwich with chicken tikka slices and a cadbury's chocolate chip brownie (was ok, might have been better if Morrison's hadn't delivered a box that was almost a month past it's BBE!   ) pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with mushrooms, spring onions, garlic granules and an egg, baby potatoes, steamed sprouts, healthy chunk of butter and then 1 square Lidl's 95%, pint of water
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
*Breakfast* - 3 slices of ham and 'porridge made with psyllium husk and milled golden flaxseed and chia seed and double cream and cinnamon. Mug of black coffee decaff

*Lunch* - roast duck breast with celeriac crisps and broccoli with butter
orange sugar free jelly
Sparkling water to drink

*Evening *- celeriac chips and 2 fried eggs - sparkling water to drink

Only 20 minutes exercise today


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: mini seeded keto loaf, with a poached egg, 2 slices of ham and raw spinach.

Dinner: spinach wilted in butter with roasted pine nuts, a fried egg and  home made Turkey burgers with melted cheddar.

black coffee with skinny maple syrup.
Does any one have any other no sugar syrup they like to use? Maple and cherry are the only ones from the skinny syrup company that I like- I did order their brown sauce but did not like it- I use it as a savory flavour boost in cooking, so my home made Turkey burgers had some in.

Fruit teas throughout- Roibos and honey being my favourite of the week.


----------



## adrian1der

Lunch - few pieces of chorizo and cheese
Dinner - Creamy Garlic Chicken from Pinch of Nom


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:

*Lunch* - rib eye steak brussels sprouts garlic mushrooms
orange sugar free jelly and double cream
Sparkling water to drink

*Evening *- keto cheese straws with yoghurt & mayo spring onion dip
1/2 tin minced beef and onion

8 Sugar-free Werther's Originals

Through the day decaff coffee and sparkling water to drink

70 minutes exercise today.


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14stones 9pounds Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.1 @ 6.26am / pint water / 7.1 @ 10.25am (went crook and wondered what my bg was).
Brunch: 3 hard boiled eggs @ 1.00 / pt water with meds / pt water / Nescafe with cream and a sweetener
Dinner: bacon and steamed cabbage / pt water / 3 halves of tinned peaches / Mum's leftovers 
(I can't stop myself agh, she hadn't touched hers really so basically I had two dinners).


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Weight 14stones 9pounds Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 7.1 @ 6.26am / pint water / 7.1 @ 10.25am (went crook and wondered what my bg was).
> Brunch: 3 hard boiled eggs @ 1.00 / pt water with meds / pt water / Nescafe with cream and a sweetener
> Dinner: bacon and steamed cabbage / pt water / 3 halves of tinned peaches / Mum's leftovers
> (I can't stop myself agh, she hadn't touched hers really so basically I had two dinners).


Still doing better than you have been.  Don't be disheartened. Tomorrow is another day and you've been doing loads better for the last few days.  Courage dear heart xxx


----------



## Ditto

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Still doing better than you have been.  Don't be disheartened. Tomorrow is another day and you've been doing loads better for the last few days.  Courage dear heart xxx


Today was a bit of a bust too. I've got to hit 14stones 10pounds on Sunday to hit my target otherwise I won't be 8stones by 2nd January 2022.  Thank you for your encouragement, much appreciated.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: ground almond and linseed porridge, made with non dairy milk, blueberries and mixed spice 

Dinner: raw spinach with cauli rice and chicken saag ( from slim well @Aldi)

Snackage:  6 almonds at about 9pm.

Fruit tea throughout


----------



## adrian1der

L - Bag of pork scratchings
D - Lamb and mint kofta, cabbage salad, pink pickled onions
Evening - G&T and another bag of pork scratchings. Think I'm addicted


----------



## Iwillgetthere

adrian1der said:


> L - Bag of pork scratchings
> D - Lamb and mint kofta, cabbage salad, pink pickled onions
> Evening - G&T and another bag of pork scratchings. Think I'm addicted


I have a box of scratchings on top of my high fridge ( so that I cannot reach them easily) I'm thinking I could plan this week's meals around them!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: mini keto loaf , duck and orange pate, a hunk of brie ( no , ok, got me there it was the whole wedge!) 

Dinner: spinach and ham omelette with sliced Brussels with bacon ( frozen from Morrisons)

Fruit tea throughout.


----------



## Newbie777

Iwillgetthere said:


> Brunch: mini keto loaf , duck and orange pate, a hunk of brie ( no , ok, got me there it was the whole wedge!)
> 
> Dinner: spinach and ham omelette with sliced Brussels with bacon ( frozen from Morrisons)
> 
> Fruit tea throughout.


B- 1 piece toast and boiled egg.
L- grilled chicken with salad.
T- grilled chicken, with cottage cheese salad and I piece toast with peanut butter.
Snack- 1 apple.


----------



## Ditto

Iwillgetthere said:


> ( no , ok, got me there it was the whole wedge!)


Reminds me of @ColinUK's pic of his divine looking tart and he said 16 portions! Good grief, in our house it would be 4 portions, one for me, one for Mum, one for bro and the other for me again later! 

Yesterday was a bust...
Weight 14 9.2 Tum 49 1/2...
Not long after getting up - 6.7 @ 8.45am / pint water 
Brunch: pint water / plate of chips and half a sausage (from the chippy, I'm now cured of craving a chippy as it was horrid).
Dinner: roast turkey, tinned tomatoes, 1 hash brown / Nescafe with cream and sweetner / 1 1/2 bags crisps / mug tea and biscuits
(one thing leads to another, 2 toast on Thursday threw me... have to be vigilant )

Day before... 
Weight 14stones 9pounds Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.2 @ 5.20am / pint water / Nescafe with cream and sweetener
Brunch: 2 burnt toasts with Anchor smothered on and a hard boiled egg (that stupid toaster grr, why didn't I just chuck it out for the birds? Mum won't entertain burnt toast).
Dinner: large can tuna, a small red onion, mayo, mashed with Anchor cauliflower, Brussels sprouts


----------



## RirisR

B. Weetabix Milk Cream and coffee
L. Home made veg soup topped with grated cheese and i small slice toast 
T  Fish, celeriac chips 1/2 bag of quinoa
    supper (must give this up !) crackers and blue cheese and olives


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brekkie: ground almond and linseed porridge with blueberries and cinnamon 

Lunch: sausage, egg and spinach 

Dinner: fake-f-c ( chunks of chicken, coated in ground almonds, parmesan, chili powder and oregano then oven baked until cooked through).

Fruit teas throughout.


----------



## RirisR

B. Usual Weetabix coffee and a Kiwi
L. Roast beef 3 small potatoes and cauli and sprouts
T will be a ham and salad sandwich on low carb bread
   jelly with raspberries and spoonful of thick yoghurt and
   my favourite (cause its Sunday ) choc eclair yum


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14 9.8 Tum <<50
Not long after getting up - 8.0 @ 8.37am / pint water
Brunch: pint water / large can tuna, 1/2 red onion, mayo, 2 eggs scrambled / pt water with meds
Dinner: most of a smaller cauliflower, Philly, grated cheese melted over, cheese sauce from a mix / pint water

Weekly weigh in tomorrow, so now I wish I hadn't eaten so much!


----------



## adrian1der

Saturday
Lunch chunks of cheese
Dinner Rib-eye steak, tender stem broccoli and asparagus

Sunday
Brunch Mexican scrambled eggs (Chorizo, chilli, onions garlic cheese and eggs)
D Roast leg of lamb, courgettes, spring greens


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Lunch: almost ratatouille, but I only had broccoli and aubergine, with a good sprinkling of melted mozzarella ( shopping coming on Wednesday).

Supper: bag of pork scratchings 

Fruit tea throughout


----------



## RirisR

B Low carb toast and pate
L 2 boiled eggs and marmite toast
T Curry this is one from Lidl it has 17g carbs and
   has cauli rice in it so make a change not to cook


----------



## Kaylz

Last night - 3 and a half digestives, no I wasn't hypo 
Today
2 Lifts as having weird goings on again, was 5.9 and even 2.5U has lowered me by 1mmol come dinner the last couple of days
B - porridge with 2 squares Lindt 90% and a mug of coffee
10:34am - 3 Lifts, was 5.1 via finger prick but Libre showing downward trend and was starting to get jelly legs
D - 5.5, not a bad call! wholemeal German salami sandwich, Nature Valley Protein oats & honey soft bake, pint of water (reduced insulin by half a unit as no time to see to myself in the afternoons so couldn't risk a low)
Mug of cafetiere coffee
T - 10.0, well was expected and I admit full responsibility but with what I go through on a daily basis it was a better option, smoked basa fillet, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and a bar of moser roth 85%, pint of water
Mug of coffee

If anyone wants to criticise the way I manage MY diabetes then feel free but don't judge until you've walked at least a day in my shoes!
xx


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14 9.8 Tum 50
Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 6.20am / pint water
Brunch: large can tuna, melted Cheddar, mayo, 2 eggs scrambled @ 10.30am / pt water with meds
Dinner: pt water / large can tuna, large can tomatoes / pint water / 3 (rinsed of juice) halves tinned peaches, single cream / 2 hard boiled egg (had a cravings day, all that angst in case I didn't make it to 14 10! Phew.)


----------



## travellor

Long day working, but just breakfast and then dinner from the chippy tonight.

Breakfast 
Bacon sandwich with mushrooms and tomato, or wholemeal bread.

Dinner
Mini fish, battered
Sausage, battered
Chips
Mushy peas.

Left some of the chips, far too much for me there, but it looked so good in the shop!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: scrambled eggs and streaky bacon on raw spinach 

Dinner: roast chicken leg, left over not rattattoulli and mashed Swede. Unfortunately the Swede is now on the rarely list   

Fruit teas, new tricks and waking the dead throughout


----------



## adrian1der

L - Mexican omelette
D - Chilli

Must have been in a spicy mood!


----------



## EllsBells

B: 2 scrambled eggs and 2 rashers bacon
D: Broccoli and stilton soup with toasted walnuts, handful blueberries with greek style yoghurt
T: Pork chop, roasted vegetables, coleslaw and half a supergreen salad from M&S and 155ml fresh orange juice.
Drinks - tea or water


----------



## travellor

EllsBells said:


> B: 2 scrambled eggs and 2 rashers bacon
> D: Broccoli and stilton soup with toasted walnuts, handful blueberries with greek style yoghurt
> T: Pork chop, roasted vegetables, coleslaw and half a supergreen salad from M&S and 155ml fresh orange juice.
> Drinks - tea or water


The fresh orange from M&S is amazing. It was my favourite until my dietician banned it as she reckoned it was nearly pure sugar. I still haven't got back to drinking it, it tastes too sweet for me now.


----------



## EllsBells

travellor said:


> The fresh orange from M&S is amazing. It was my favourite until my dietician banned it as she reckoned it was nearly pure sugar. I still haven't got back to drinking it, it tastes too sweet for me now.


We've got a glut of fresh orange in our house so am helping out - after tomorrow I'll be back on the berries. I'm still too new for my sweet tooth (jaw) to have dialled it back yet!


----------



## Kaylz

travellor said:


> my dietician banned it as she reckoned it was nearly pure sugar.


and she's right, hence why it can be used to treat hypo's


----------



## Newbie777

B -1 piece Burgen toast with peanut butter, 1 boiled egg, tea with almomd milk.
L - Cauliflower curry with salad
T- Boiled chicken with some hot Nandos sauce and salad.
Snacks..1 apple, 12 almonds, 2 oatcakes with Wensleydale cheese with Cranberries.


----------



## Kaylz

@Newbie777 nice to see you joining in with a thread 
xx


----------



## RirisR

Well my nice beef stew has now been consigned to a distant memory
spiked from 5.4 and 2 hrs later 8.5  really disappointed at least I
enjoyed my last meal...


----------



## Newbie777

Kaylz said:


> @Newbie777 nice to see you joining in with a thread
> xx


Thank you, very kind.

I think my food maybe boring or repetitive for a few weeks though, while I stabilise my BG after reducing some medicine.

Am enjoying the thread though, very entertaining and I easily get jealous when I look at what others have eat


----------



## Kaylz

Newbie777 said:


> Thank you, very kind.
> 
> I think my food maybe boring or repetitive for a few weeks though, while I stabilise my BG after reducing some medicine.
> 
> Am enjoying the thread though, very entertaining and I easily get jealous when I look at what others have eat


Mines is the same things on the same days every week so don't worry about it! 

Everyday is porridge for breakfast, not going to change anytime soon
Everyday is a sandwich, just a different filling and different thing after 
Everyday is potatoes just something different with them haha
xx


----------



## Newbie777

Kaylz said:


> Mines is the same things on the same days every week so don't worry about it!
> 
> Everyday is porridge for breakfast, not going to change anytime soon
> Everyday is a sandwich, just a different filling and different thing after
> Everyday is potatoes just something different with them haha
> xx


Oh no you have used the swear word, potatoes, my favourite, first and last love.

I think yours is still interesting than mine!

Do you prep your porridge or do you cheat like me with ready break, which is not really porridge.


----------



## Kaylz

Newbie777 said:


> Oh no you have used the swear word, potatoes, my favourite, first and last love.
> 
> I think yours is still interesting than mine!
> 
> Do you prep your porridge or do you cheat like me with ready break, which is not really porridge.


I make up 3 days worth at a time, so porridge oats and almond milk in my breakfast pots and then in the fridge until needed and then microwaved in the mornings, don't have time to be doing it on the cooker as if I cooked it there and then injected it would be cold by the time I could eat it and if I injected before cooking it I'd probably end up hypo before it was ready lol, my grandad adds a pinch of salt to his but I don't haha xx


----------



## Newbie777

Excellent way of doing it.

I like porridge as I find it keeps the hunger at bay, I have the almond milk now too, just need watch the carbs in morning.Unlike some people I resist the urge to add anything to it.

Regarding potatoes, I think I hold the record with my friends of eating 13 roasties in one sitting at a carvery, oh dear!


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14 8.4 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.7 @ 7.46am / pint water
Brunch: pkt (yes the entire packet!) Wall's sausages, large tomato, large red onion, a lot of garlics, 2 scrambled eggs / pt water with meds
Dinner: pt water / Sirloin steak, pkt mushrooms (I have to start doing portion control but I'm just so greedy)
Supper: pt water / bowl raspberries and single cream / carton of cottage cheese very late while watching New Tricks 

No wonder I gained weight the next day. If I don't get to one fat lady by the end of the year it'll be my own fault. Wah! Why am I so greedy? My sisters aren't. Just me.  Always the same. I used to mash the potatoes just so I could scrape the pan.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@Newbie777  do you know what  it was in the beef stew that spiked you? If I add onions,  Swede, carrots, or parsnips they all spike my Bg.  But a stew with a sprinkle of soup mix (lentils and pearl barley) and mushrooms is fine. Some people would be unable to have the soup mix - trail and testing!
@Ditto portion control was a huge problem for me, I simply cannot eat big any more, i'm even considering going down to a one egg omlette. 

Brunch: ground almonds and linseed porridge with blueberries.

Dinner: loaded Cauliflower mash (cauli mash topped with bacon and melted cheese and 2 chipolatas.

I have tried but have reached the conclusion that I do not like cauli mash, which is odd as I love Cauliflower infact rather like the idea of @Newbie777's cauli curry!

Fruit teas throughout.


----------



## Kaylz

@Iwillgetthere it wasn't newbie that had the beef stew, it was @Olive 

@Newbie777 I have 2 squares of 90% dark chocolate in mines, was almond butter or peanut butter for a while, wish I had time in the morning for other options though
xx


----------



## Iwillgetthere

My apologies to @Newbie777 and   @Olive
Thanks @Kaylz  for pointing that out


----------



## adrian1der

I did braised beef last night. Turnips rather than potatoes and baby onions. Very tasty!


----------



## Newbie777

Kaylz said:


> @Iwillgetthere it wasn't newbie that had the beef stew, it was @Olive
> 
> @Newbie777 I have 2 squares of 90% dark chocolate in mines, was almond butter or peanut butter for a while, wish I had time in the morning for other options though
> xx


Very nice and very jealous


----------



## Newbie777

Iwillgetthere said:


> My apologies to @Newbie777 and   @Olive
> Thanks @Kaylz  for pointing that out


No offence taken and no apology needed, thank you


----------



## Kaylz

Newbie777 said:


> Very nice and very jealous


Why are you jealous? xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Iwillgetthere said:


> @Newbie777  do you know what  it was in the beef stew that spiked you? If I add onions,  Swede, carrots, or parsnips they all spike my Bg.  But a stew with a sprinkle of soup mix (lentils and pearl barley) and mushrooms is fine. Some people would be unable to have the soup mix - trail and testing!
> @Ditto portion control was a huge problem for me, I simply cannot eat big any more, i'm even considering going down to a one egg omlette.
> 
> Brunch: ground almonds and linseed porridge with blueberries.
> 
> Dinner: loaded Cauliflower mash (cauli mash topped with bacon and melted cheese and 2 chipolatas.
> 
> I have tried but have reached the conclusion that I do not like cauli mash, which is odd as I love Cauliflower infact rather like the idea of @Newbie777's cauli curry!
> 
> Fruit teas throughout.


I'm not too fond of cauli mash or celeriac mash, it's not the flavour more the texture, it is too mushy. I chop and use like rice in stir fry and as long as you don't overcook and use plenty of seasoning it works well.


----------



## Kaylz

2 Lifts chews
B - porridge with 2 squares Lindt 90% and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal Brunswick ham sandwich and a nature valley protein honey & oats soft bake, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onions and wrapped in prosciutto, baby potatoes, roasted brussel sprouts, square Lidl 95%, pint of water
mug of coffee
2 Lifts
bedtime - 4 digestives and half a pint of water
xx


----------



## Newbie777

Kaylz said:


> Why are you jealous? xx


Keeping off dark chocolate until I can manage my BG, I know once I start I can't stop!


----------



## Kaylz

Newbie777 said:


> Keeping off dark chocolate until I can manage my BG, I know once I start I can't stop!


2 squares of Lindt 90% is only 2.8g carbs, you mentioned apples which are far higher xx


----------



## Newbie777

Oh I didn't know that, but can I resist half a bar, that's is the problem.

So far am good, but my weakness is when I get a craving is to stop and keep to my limits.

Yes the apple has more, carbs but I am looking at the fibre aspect, as I usually snack on cheese, almonds, oat cakes which don't have too much fibre.


----------



## Kaylz

@Newbie777 half a bar has only 7g carbs

100g of apple has just under 2g fibre, I seem to think you mentioned Nairn's oatcakes? Their rough oatcakes contain 1.1g fibre per oatcake so there isn't much difference fibre wise xx


----------



## Newbie777

Thank you for making that clearer for me.

The dark chocolate i used to buy are the big Lindt ones, but for100g that is really low carbs, wow.

I will be shopping at Lidl soon and as well the low carb crackers, cheese,  I will look out for some 70%plus dark chocolate.


----------



## Kaylz

@Newbie777 I don't know your tolerances to dark chocolate but Lidl's do a lovely 95%, I know of many can't handle over 85% but I've always preferred dark chocolate so I've never found it an issue xx


----------



## Newbie777

Thank you, you are most hepful.

No, I don't mind white, dark or milk and will eat it all.

Yes am looking forward to the trip, might take some time there, as I will be looking for food based on total carbs rather than total fat!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Leadinglights said:


> I'm not too fond of cauli mash or celeriac mash, it's not the flavour more the texture, it is too mushy. I chop and use like rice in stir fry and as long as you don't overcook and use plenty of seasoning it works well.


Agreed, it is the texture. Using it as rice is ok, like you say. Thinking on things further I should just eat 'whatever' with cooked cauli- I like that!


----------



## Newbie777

Just bought the Lidl, 95% dark chocolate and it's nice, also realised that walnuts are lower in carbs than almonds, so bought some of them too, will also try out the rosemary and also wheat crackers they are 3- 3.5g per cracker with some crumbly cheshire cheese.


----------



## Ditto

This is a dodgy week / month for me. In danger of 'losing it' as always. The 'diet' and weight loss urge gone for another year. I want to eat eat eat, health be darned. Ridiculous.  If anybody sees me having something a bit iffy could you point it out please? I keep buying jarred beetroot but I don't think I should. How bad is it? Apart from the fact that I want to eat the entire jar? Who pigs on beetroot?! I like to think of myself as 'unusual' rather than plain doolallytap. 

Weight 14 9.8 Tum 49 1/2>
Not long after getting up - 6.2 @ 8.40am / pint water / Nescafe with cream and sweetener
Brunch: rashers of bacon, 2 fried eggs, large tomato, large red onion, a lot of garlics / pt water with meds
Snack: little box Brazil nuts
Dinner: prawn cocktail / most of a block of Cadbury's Jamaica chocolate
Supper: pot strawberry jelly with single cream over /  2 pints water

Once I start eating I can't stop so best to try and do the two meal a day, plain food scenario.   My brother bought the chocolate for Mum, I saw the red wrapper and said ooo I can have that so he passed it over as I didn't realise it wasn't just plain chocolate and then I ate most of it. Put pounds on. Damn and blast!


----------



## Newbie777

Sorry hijacked this thread before.

B- 1 Weetabix with almond milk, 1 boiled egg and a cup of tea.
L- Boiled Chicken with  Nandos sauce  and salad with a  smidgen of French dressing
T- 2 spiced roast chicken legs, salad with boiled egg and cheddar cheese.
Snacks.. 12 Almonds, 2 oatmeal crackers with Wensleydale and Cranberry cheese, 1 apple and I think more cheese!


----------



## Newbie777

Ditto said:


> This is a dodgy week / month for me. In danger of 'losing it' as always. The 'diet' and weight loss urge gone for another year. I want to eat eat eat, health be darned. Ridiculous.  If anybody sees me having something a bit iffy could you point it out please? I keep buying jarred beetroot but I don't think I should. How bad is it? Apart from the fact that I want to eat the entire jar? Who pigs on beetroot?! I like to think of myself as 'unusual' rather than plain doolallytap.
> 
> Weight 14 9.8 Tum 49 1/2>
> Not long after getting up - 6.2 @ 8.40am / pint water / Nescafe with cream and sweetener
> Brunch: rashers of bacon, 2 fried eggs, large tomato, large red onion, a lot of garlics / pt water with meds
> Snack: little box Brazil nuts
> Dinner: prawn cocktail / most of a block of Cadbury's Jamaica chocolate
> Supper: pot strawberry jelly with single cream over /  2 pints water
> 
> Once I start eating I can't stop so best to try and do the two meal a day, plain food scenario.   My brother bought the chocolate for Mum, I saw the red wrapper and said ooo I can have that so he passed it over as I didn't realise it wasn't just plain chocolate and then I ate most of it. Put pounds on. Damn and blast!


Hello. I feel for you, it must be difficult.

Not too sure about the beetroot thing though 

For my low carb diet, am eating more on my snacks (like big wedges of cheese) so decided to double up  my intake of chicken (for my tea 600g) could that work for you?


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday 
B - same as always
D - same as previous day
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with mushrooms, spring onions, garlic granules and an egg, baby potatoes, steamed sprouts, healthy wedge of butter, 1  square Lidl 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
Bedtime - 3 and a half digestives and half a pint of water, for anyone that want's to be nosey, attached screenshot is of through the night, black dot is round about where digestives were consumed, notice NO large spike, NO high level this morning
xx


----------



## Lucyr

Thought i would join in as working on losing weight, at a rate of 1kg per week. Yesterday I had:

breakfast: 2 bacon on danish toast (mainly air to keep the carbs to 20g!)

Lunch: cathedral city on 2 Hovis Wholemeal with lettuce, peppers, carrot, spring onion.

Dinner: beef bolognese with peppers, sweetcorn, pasta and hard cheese.

(Yes I eat a lot of carbs as works best for me, got my 10k steps in too though and bgs 5-7 all day).


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: pea tops, ham and boiled egg with piri piri mayo

Dinner: liver and bacon with wilted spinach

Bag of pork scratchings and diet Coke

Fruit teas throughout


----------



## Ditto

@Newbie777 Are you okay eating apples? They are carb high I believe. I had one the other week but didn't measure after so dunno if it affected my bg or not. I bury my head in the sand quite a lot where food is concerned! 

@Iwillgetthere What are pea tops?

Weight 14 12 Tum <50
Not long after getting up - 7.4 @ 8.16am / pint water /
Early hours: I had a 'hankering' day so ate tomorrow's tea!!! Good grief ... tuna paste salad with cheesy coleslaw
Lunch: pt water with meds / 2 eggs scrambled in tablespoon olive oil, beetroot, half a large tomato, half a tub cheesy coleslaw (finished it off) / pt water
Dinner: Sirloin steak, roast Brussels sprouts, mayo / pt water

I've come to the conclusion if I don't eat plain and simple then I go off the rails... binge watching the Sopranos doesn't help, all that food! They're always eating and I'm just so hungry, why can't I click over into ketosis?! I need to go low...


----------



## adrian1der

Lunch - chorizo and cheese omelette
Dinner - Pork kebabs and cauliflower couscous


----------



## Newbie777

Ditto said:


> @Newbie777 Are you okay eating apples? They are carb high I believe. I had one the other week but didn't measure after so dunno if it affected my bg or not. I bury my head in the sand quite a lot where food is concerned!
> 
> @Iwillgetthere What are pea tops?
> 
> Weight 14 12 Tum <50
> Not long after getting up - 7.4 @ 8.16am / pint water /
> Early hours: I had a 'hankering' day so ate tomorrow's tea!!! Good grief ... tuna paste salad with cheesy coleslaw
> Lunch: pt water with meds / 2 eggs scrambled in tablespoon olive oil, beetroot, half a large tomato, half a tub cheesy coleslaw (finished it off) / pt water
> Dinner: Sirloin steak, roast Brussels sprouts, mayo / pt water
> 
> I've come to the conclusion if I don't eat plain and simple then I go off the rails... binge watching the Sopranos doesn't help, all that food! They're always eating and I'm just so hungry, why can't I click over into ketosis?! I need to go low...


No am ok with BG, even now going off Glicizide they are between 4 and 7 before food and between 7 and 9 two hours after. mind you I need stop panicking when my BG is 5.1 at 8.00pm and I have 12 hours till breakfast, so I snack on crackers and cheese - totally unecessary

The issue I have is that all the snacks I have are dry...cheese, crackers, almonds, peanut butter, 95% dark chocolate? etc. I have always had an apple a day and thought it would now help with the fibre side, as constipation is a factor with low carb eating!

I guess I could switch to full fat Greek yogurt with blueberries or a few strawberries as a snack instead.


----------



## Newbie777

B- 1 Weetabix with almond milk, 1 boiled egg and cup of tea.
L - Okra (lady fingers) spicy curry, small salad and some cheese.
T- Roast chicken 600g (was hungry) with boiled egg salad.

Snacks, two crackers, 2 square of 95% dark chocolate, 1 apple, loads  crumbly cheshire cheese and handful of walnuts.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Ditto said:


> @Newbie777 Are you okay eating apples? They are carb high I believe. I had one the other week but didn't measure after so dunno if it affected my bg or not. I bury my head in the sand quite a lot where food is concerned!
> 
> @Iwillgetthere What are pea tops?
> 
> Weight 14 12 Tum <50
> Not long after getting up - 7.4 @ 8.16am / pint water /
> Early hours: I had a 'hankering' day so ate tomorrow's tea!!! Good grief ... tuna paste salad with cheesy coleslaw
> Lunch: pt water with meds / 2 eggs scrambled in tablespoon olive oil, beetroot, half a large tomato, half a tub cheesy coleslaw (finished it off) / pt water
> Dinner: Sirloin steak, roast Brussels sprouts, mayo / pt water
> 
> I've come to the conclusion if I don't eat plain and simple then I go off the rails... binge watching the Sopranos doesn't help, all that food! They're always eating and I'm just so hungry, why can't I click over into ketosis?! I need to go low...


Pea tops- I've been and checked the bag and their real name is pea shoots, they are the shoots that come from peas- the stem and first two leaves and are a little like a big cress. They were sent as a substitution for mange tout in my Morrison shopping yesterday.


----------



## RirisR

B. Weetabix 2 tblspoons of yoghurt and coffee
L Home made soup and 1 slice of marmite toast and small sliced apple
T. 2 chipolato sausages, bacon egg and mushrooms 1 toast jelly and yoghurt
coffees.


----------



## Lucyr

Sausage bacon and egg for tea sounds good!

here’s today, bgs on the higher side of usual as no walk today

Breakfast: 7.8, black coffee

Lunch: 7.0, tin mushroom soup and a cheese/tomato/spring onions sandwich on 2 Wholemeal Hovis

Dinner: 6.9, sweet potato, chickpea, sweetcorn and peppers curry with a half pouch of a mix of whole grain rice, lentils, quinoa and bulgur wheat.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Brunch: ground almonds and linseed porridge with cacao nibs, skinny chocolate sauce and a spoon of double cream 

Dinner: home made chicken teryaki on steamed Pak choi- delicious! Creamy coffee to finish.

Fruit tea throughout, mainly green matcha with blueberries (Tetley)


----------



## Newbie777

B - 1 Burgen toast with butter, 1 boiled egg and cup of tea.
L - Okra Curry, with salad.
T - Grilled Salmon with salad.
Very little carbs all day
Snacks, walnuts, 30g cheese, 1 square dark chocolate, no crackers or apple, feel boody awful today though!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - same as always
D - wholemeal German salami sandwich, nature valley protein oats & honey soft bake and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, broccoli and 2 squares Lidl 95% chocolate, pint of water
mug of coffee
4 and a half digestives before bed (odd goings on since I did my contraceptive injection on Tuesday before anyone decides to have an input)
Today
B - same as usual
D - same but a nature valley protein blueberry & almond sof bake
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - quarter of a smoked sausage, quarter of a spicy smoked sausage, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts, healthy dollop of mayo, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
Will find out shortly if I require digestives (or rather how many I require)
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Newbie777 said:


> No am ok with BG, even now going off Glicizide they are between 4 and 7 before food and between 7 and 9 two hours after. mind you I need stop panicking when my BG is 5.1 at 8.00pm and I have 12 hours till breakfast, so I snack on crackers and cheese - totally unecessary
> 
> The issue I have is that all the snacks I have are dry...cheese, crackers, almonds, peanut butter, 95% dark chocolate? etc. I have always had an apple a day and thought it would now help with the fibre side, as constipation is a factor with low carb eating!
> 
> I guess I could switch to full fat Greek yogurt with blueberries or a few strawberries as a snack instead.


If you get chia seeds and sprinkle them on your cheese and crackers you will be adding good fibre and minerals and vitamins that will help with sorting out constipation. Also Werthers originals no sugar butter candy (not the toffee ones) are fine as all their carbs are polyols which don't spike sugar and they have a laxative effect - so you can call them medicinal!!!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Yesterday:*
No breakfast.

Lunch: leftover bolognese sauce with konjac noodles.
cheesecake made with cream cheese, cream, lemon flavour and citric acid and an almond flour and butter crust.

Evening: I made keto sausage rolls using sausagemeat and fathead dough crust. They were excellent.

*Today:*

Breakfast:
a slice of ham and two slices of cheese and a cup of coffee.
Lunch:
:
Made a scotch egg for the first time ever using Mr Porky light strips to 'bread' the scotch egg and using the leftover sausagemeat after making sausage rolls yesterday. Had it with three gherkins and then had a low cal orange jelly with a splash of double cream.
Tea to drink.
Skipped evening meal because making bread.

I have invented a recipe for keto white yeast loaf that is pretty darn exactly like real bread but has no effect on my blood sugar at all!!! I was working it out this afternoon so forgot to eat until it came out of the bread machine and then I had the crust off the end with lashings of butter.

I am very excited about this.


I am going to have a cup of tea and then go to bed.  I will see how it toasts tomorrow.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, I can't believe this cold! I dream of toast with lashings of butter. I'm allergic.  

Weight 14 11.6 Tum <51 my tum never really goes down now and won't I don't think.  Horrid.
Not long after getting up - 7.1 @ 6.20am / pint water / Nescafe with cream and sweetener / pint water with meds
Brunch: 2 eggs scrambled in olive oil, large can salmon with onion, beetroot, mayo, large tomato, garlics / 7.0 @ 14.17
Dinner: roast chicken breasts (2) with bacon and asparagus, pkt Brussels sprouts roasted / 2 pts water / 7.8 @ 22.13

@Gwynn said she used to be a guzzler, I'm still a guzzler! Perfectly descriptive word.


----------



## Newbie777

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> If you get chia seeds and sprinkle them on your cheese and crackers you will be adding good fibre and minerals and vitamins that will help with sorting out constipation. Also Werthers originals no sugar butter candy (not the toffee ones) are fine as all their carbs are polyols which don't spike sugar and they have a laxative effect - so you can call them medicinal!!!


Excellent idea, definitely something to try out


----------



## travellor

Working.
So straight in.
No breakfast, (no time for the instant pot oats, still in the bag)
Lunch, some sort of mug noodle packet thing.
Tea, fishcakes, sweet potato fries, mushy peas.
Crackers and cheese, and a glass of wine


----------



## Lucyr

travellor said:


> Working.
> So straight in.
> No breakfast, (no time for the instant pot oats, still in the bag)
> Lunch, some sort of mug noodle packet thing.
> Tea, fishcakes, sweet potato fries, mushy peas.
> Crackers and cheese, and a glass of wine


I had fish cakes for tea yesterday too, hadn’t had for ages but they were delicious.


----------



## Newbie777

B- 1 piece Burgen toast with peanut butter and cup of tea.

L - Salmon with herbs, salad with crumbly cheshire cheese.

T - More Salmon, with salad.1 piece of Burgen toast with peanut butter.

Snacks, some walnuts, 1 square dark chocolate, small amount of cheese, again no apple!


----------



## Eddy Edson

I've made a huge change to my diet - now adding a bit of rockmelon (cantaloupe to you) to my breakfast. Such an outlaw 

Anyway:

B - Bowl with strawberries, rockmelon, walnuts, slice of pumpernickel broken up, lots of lemon juice.  Extra big soy flat white with 30g of chia seeds.

L - Blackberries and lemon juce. Medium soy flat white with 30g of chia seeds.

D - Salad with edamame, leaves, avocado, pear, sugar snap peas, lots of lemon juice. Soy-isolate protein pwder in water (I get little signs from my blood tests etc that I could do with increasing protein a bit so I've been adding this in too.)

Snacking: Lots of almonds, a carrot, a nectarine (stone fruit season here, have to make the most of it). Trying to remember to drink more water, thirsty or not.


----------



## RirisR

Today usual breakfast of weetabix and yoghurt
Lunch 2 slices of livlife bread with cheese and a portion of celeriac chips
Tea Home made chicken curry with cauli rice and jelly meringue and yog
water etc.


----------



## Lucyr

Today I had

Breakfast: 2 ingredient banana and egg pancakes 

lunch: small jacket potato with cottage cheese and salad

dinner: Mediterranean veg and squash slice with carrots


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Had a very busy then very lazy day. Went for my jab, lied to a few of the questions, and was in and out really. Didn't even feel it. Bit of a hassle trying to leave when I was pulling a door for ages when it was a push door. Doh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I then got a bit of exercise walking in the dastardly cold back up to the shops, got all I wanted for just under £20, I luvs Quality Save. I got tub Cottage Cheese, packet Mushrooms, 2 packets Bacon unsmoked, dozen Eggs, 3 tins Tuna, 1 crusty farmhouse loaf for Mum, packet of Tomatoes on the vine, 2 boxes Whiskas (fish and poultry), large jar Hellmans mayo, forgotten what else, so I had £6 left for a black cab as I just missed the bus. Sorted!

Weight 14 9.6 Tum <50 my tum never really goes down now and won't I don't think.  Horrid.
Not long after getting up - 7.6 @ 7.36am / carton cottage cheese / pint water with meds
Brunch: pt water / bowl mince and tomatoes / Snack: Ryvita with Philly thickly spread on it mmm 
Dinner: Miami chicken and fries with gravy (like KFC) with family, a treat but I was forcing myself to eat it so took most home saying I'd have it for supper and didn't, but ruined this sensible move by finishing off some apple crumble left in a foil container on the side, but I did pour single cream over it to minimise the damage (who am I kidding, it was divine with the cream!)


----------



## travellor

Ditto said:


> Evening all. Had a very busy then very lazy day. Went for my jab, lied to a few of the questions, and was in and out really. Didn't even feel it. Bit of a hassle trying to leave when I was pulling a door for ages when it was a push door. Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got a bit of exercise walking in the dastardly cold back up to the shops, got all I wanted for just under £20, I luvs Quality Save. I got tub Cottage Cheese, packet Mushrooms, 2 packets Bacon unsmoked, dozen Eggs, 3 tins Tuna, 1 crusty farmhouse loaf for Mum, packet of Tomatoes on the vine, 2 boxes Whiskas (fish and poultry), large jar Hellmans mayo, forgotten what else, so I had £6 left for a black cab as I just missed the bus. Sorted!
> 
> Weight 14 9.6 Tum <50 my tum never really goes down now and won't I don't think.  Horrid.
> Not long after getting up - 7.6 @ 7.36am / carton cottage cheese / pint water with meds
> Brunch: pt water / bowl mince and tomatoes / Snack: Ryvita with Philly thickly spread on it mmm
> Dinner: Miami chicken and fries with gravy (like KFC) with family, a treat but I was forcing myself to eat it so took most home saying I'd have it for supper and didn't, but ruined this sensible move by finishing off some apple crumble left in a foil container on the side, but I did pour single cream over it to minimise the damage (who am I kidding, it was divine with the cream!)


Lied?
They would stick a vaccine in you if you said you from Mars.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - same as every other day
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich, nature valley protein blueberry & almond soft bake and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli, 2 squares Lidl 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
bedtime - 4 oaties and a digestive biscuit, levels have been very unpredictable since I did my injection and didn't feel comfortable at all going to bed on 5.2, woke to 7.5 so not overly bad considering xx


----------



## Newbie777

Killed it yesterday, mind you it's been 2 weeks keeping to strict low carb diet

B- 1 piece of Burgen Toast with peanut butter, 1 boiled egg and cup of tea.
L- 1 very large Kobeda kebeb (lamb mince meat) made in the Tandoor (kiln) with salad, resisted usual naan bread and fries!
T- Sardine in tomato sauce with salad.
S- 4 Spicy lamb chops.
Snacks, 1 cracker with cheese, some walnuts-no apple.
Treat- My wife's birthday, so 3 spoons of Victoria sponge cake, not the icing part.
Best news is that my reads kept within levels, slightly high this morning at 6.7, but will def do this again!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Yesterday* - a bits and pieces day because I was working on perfecting a keto recipe for croissants.

So I had thin slices of keto bread and butter and cheese slices and ham slices with hot sauce and gherkins during the day and had four small pots of no sugar jelly in total.

I conquered the keto croissants by using a modified version of the white bread recipe and following a modification of the classic lamination technique and got this result:



I made them for breakfast today and my husband agreed they were better than some 'real' croissants we'd bought from supermarket bakeries and similar to ones we've had in France!  So I am a happy bunny.


----------



## Ditto

> Lied? They would stick a vaccine in you if you said you from Mars.








Weight 14 9.4 Tum <50 
Not long after getting up - 7.6 @ 9.15am / pint water 
Brunch @ 12: large can tuna, eggs scrambled with olive oil, melted cheese over, garlics / pint water with meds
Dinner @ 6: pint water / bacon, fried eggs, melted cheese / pint water
Who else eats a whole bag of cheese in one day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate how greedy I am.


----------



## Newbie777

Ditto said:


> Weight 14 9.4 Tum <50
> Not long after getting up - 7.6 @ 9.15am / pint water
> Brunch @ 12: large can tuna, eggs scrambled with olive oil, melted cheese over, garlics / pint water with meds
> Dinner @ 6: pint water / bacon, fried eggs, melted cheese / pint water
> Who else eats a whole bag of cheese in one day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how greedy I am.


I think I may also be guilty 

Easy as it is the smaller 150g packet  and used in part of my main meals  and snacks, but very moreish and worth it.


----------



## Leadinglights

Breakfast fried egg, bacon and mushrooms, thin slice toast
Lunch Home made soup, Ryvita thin with ham, celery, red pepper, cheese, few nuts
Dinner Tuna steak, creamed spinach (from Keto Kitchen book) pepper and tomato salad, sugarfree jelly and cream.
1 square dark choc 
During day - 4 cups coffee and 2 cups tea, 2 glasses flavoured sparkling water.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Weight 14 9.4 Tum <50
> Not long after getting up - 7.6 @ 9.15am / pint water
> Brunch @ 12: large can tuna, eggs scrambled with olive oil, melted cheese over, garlics / pint water with meds
> Dinner @ 6: pint water / bacon, fried eggs, melted cheese / pint water
> Who else eats a whole bag of cheese in one day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how greedy I am.


This hating how greedy you are is probably the set of the problem.
Do not hate yourself for anything.
Hating yourself sets up a huge feedback loop where you feel bad about yourself for eating something and the feeling bad makes you feel you need comforting and that makes you feel like eating some more for comfort. Plus hating yourself makes you feel like you are not worth nice things - like feeling good about yourself and it also then makes you feel you might as well overeat because you are greedy anyway.

You are not greedy.
You ate a bag of cheese.
I eat packs of cheese (plural) in a day as long as it is cheese that is very low carb it isn't a problem for my blood sugars. I'm guessing it isn't bad for you either.

I wonder if maybe you could focus on a month of just eating to keep your blood sugar down and stop bothering about the weight? Just to give you a rest from this feeling of failure thing.

Because you should be feeling proud of that day not bad about it. It was a good day from where I'm looking - very low carb intake. A very good day. Well done you xxx


----------



## travellor

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> This hating how greedy you are is probably the set of the problem.
> Do not hate yourself for anything.
> Hating yourself sets up a huge feedback loop where you feel bad about yourself for eating something and the feeling bad makes you feel you need comforting and that makes you feel like eating some more for comfort. Plus hating yourself makes you feel like you are not worth nice things - like feeling good about yourself and it also then makes you feel you might as well overeat because you are greedy anyway.
> 
> You are not greedy.
> You ate a bag of cheese.
> I eat packs of cheese (plural) in a day as long as it is cheese that is very low carb it isn't a problem for my blood sugars. I'm guessing it isn't bad for you either.
> 
> I wonder if maybe you could focus on a month of just eating to keep your blood sugar down and stop bothering about the weight? Just to give you a rest from this feeling of failure thing.
> 
> Because you should be feeling proud of that day not bad about it. It was a good day from where I'm looking - very low carb intake. A very good day. Well done you xxx


There is more to a diet than simply eating anything and in any quantity, and only considering BG.
Many of us eat a healthy diet, watch the quantities, and enjoy the benefits that brings to our overall health.
If I overeat, I simply put on weight, so I do need to watch what I eat for many reasons,
You may have a different opinion, which is fine, but it's my personal responsibility to look after myself, and if I recognise I overeat one day, I simply cut down on the next.
My weight is important, I concentrated on reducing it, reversed my diabetes, so I don't actually need to laser focus on BG, in fact I don't at all, because I now have a normal response because of the weight reduction.
I focus on eating healthy food, including carbs, and that's all I need to do.

Brunch Sausage, bacon, fried egg, mushrooms, tomato, muffins
Lunch Pate and muffin
Dinner, (will be) Pate stuffed mushrooms, Steak, potatoes, pepper and mushroom sauce, cheese and biscuits, and a bottle of champagne.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

travellor said:


> There is more to a diet than simply eating anything and in any quantity, and only considering BG.
> Many of us eat a healthy diet, watch the quantities, and enjoy the benefits that brings to our overall health.
> If I overeat, I simply put on weight, so I do need to watch what I eat for many reasons,
> You may have a different opinion, which is fine, but it's my personal responsibility to look after myself, and if I recognise I overeat one day, I simply cut down on the next.
> My weight is important, I concentrated on reducing it, reversed my diabetes, so I don't actually need to laser focus on BG, in fact I don't at all, because I now have a normal response because of the weight reduction.
> I focus on eating healthy food, including carbs, and that's all I need to do.
> 
> Brunch Sausage, bacon, fried egg, mushrooms, tomato, muffins
> Lunch Pate and muffin
> Dinner, (will be) Pate stuffed mushrooms, Steak, potatoes, pepper and mushroom sauce, cheese and biscuits, and a bottle of champagne.


I wasn't suggesting everyone should focus only on BG  I was just suggesting it as an experiment in the very short term for Ditto as a way of maybe helping her with a very specific issue.  Glad you have found a way to deal with your diabetes.  I ate healthily for decades - ate proper quantities and followed all the advice and dieted etc and I developed diabetes because for me that wasn't suitable. We are all different. It has been shown that some people can eat exactly the same diet and do the same amount of exercise and some of them will gain weight and some won't.  Individuals have different responses to different foods and ways of eating and exercising.

I just don't think beating ourselves up about how we eat is kind or helpful to our long term health. I think being kinder to ourselves is the way to move forward.


----------



## Lucyr

Today’s diet was a bit low on veg:

Brunch: 2 bacon on Hovis whole meal, coffee
Snack: the ends of some cookies I baked that needed taste testing..
Dinner: steak and homemade sweet potato fries
Snack: Galaxy light hot chocolate with squirty cream


----------



## travellor

Lucyr said:


> Today’s diet was a bit low on veg:
> 
> Brunch: 2 bacon on Hovis whole meal, coffee
> Snack: the ends of some cookies I baked that needed taste testing..
> Dinner: steak and homemade sweet potato fries
> Snack: Galaxy light hot chocolate with squirty cream


That's such a good menu. Squirty cream is so good too


----------



## Lucyr

travellor said:


> That's such a good menu. Squirty cream is so good too


I was very restrained on the cookies! Didn’t try a whole one, just a few of the rejected odds and ends. Was down half a kilo this morning which was quite motivating to not go overboard as I had been the same weight every day for a while. Squirty cream is one of those things that feels indulgent but doesn’t actually have many calories or impact blood sugar much


----------



## Leadinglights

Breakfast bacon, tomatoes, scrambled egg, skinny slice toast
Lunch half tin mackerel in tom sauce, 1 ryvita, celery, cucumber, red pepper, half pear, few nuts
Dinner pork steak, salad, potato salad with cheese ( I have to use up my crop of potatoes somehow, typically my allotment yielded better than ever), jelly and cream. 
1 square dark choc
4 cups coffee, 2 cups tea, 2 glasses flavoured fizzy water


----------



## Ditto

Thanks for all the input guys. 

Valentine's Day... couldn't get the front door open to bring the milk in, it was blocked with envelopes, yeah right. 
Weight 14 9.8 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.1 @ 5.56am / pint water / Nescafe / tub cottage cheese (I love the stuff, not sure if should have it though as it wasn't allowed when I tried to do Atkins that time... high carb?)
Brunch @ 12: bacon and fried eggs (wonder who first put these together and thank you!) / pint water with meds
Dinner @ 4: brown sauce, gammon and fried eggs (maybe too many eggs today) / pint water / large can tuna with mayo and 2 salted tomatoes (for no other reason than I wanted to chomp agh) / 7.1 @ 21.50


----------



## Newbie777

B- 1 Burgen toast,1 boiled egg and a cup of Tea.
L- Cauliflower curry with salad.
T - Chicken with Nandos sauce, boiled egg and  salad
S-  3 Chicken nuggets.

Snacks, 1 cracker and cheese, more cheese, 1 piece dark chocolate and  walnuts.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> high carb?


Which brand was it Jan and was it just plain? I had a quick look on Morrison's and the highest I saw was 3.3g carbs per 100g product so I wouldn't exactly class it as high carb! xx


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday I had
B: milky coffee
L: ham salad roll with hula hoop puft (39 carb)
S: tea and homemade biscuit (23 carb)
D: sausage and sweet potato traybake (onion, peppers, sweet potato, sausages, garlic, 49 carb)
S: yoghurt, homemade biscuit. 

bgs were on the high side before breakfast and lunch at 9.5 and 8.0, I like skipping breakfast if I don’t wake up that hungry as it’s my least hungry time of day. But corrections don’t really work as well if I don’t eat.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt with blueberries scattering lizzi's low sugar granola
L: homemade Chicken and courgette soup, ryvita thin, ham, brie, celery, 2 cherry toms, half pear.
D: chicken and veg stir fry with faijita spices, potato salad, Kvarg quark white choc desert (150g pot is 5g carb)
Drinks: same old, same old.


----------



## DenverM

I know people struggle with their diabetes so I just want to say that I believe each and everyone one of you all can get through what you're going through. Everyone that struggles with diabetes I say is very brave on a daily basis and I just want to say I love you. Also click this link if you want more help and information about your diabetes.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - same as always
D - wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich, cadbury's raspberry mini roll and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - smoked basa, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and 2 squares Lidl's 95% chocolate, pint of water
mug of coffee
bedtime - 4 oaties and half a pint of water

Today
3 Lift's
B - same as always
D - wholemeal German salami sandwich with some chilli cheese sauce (would not recommend, the stuff is watery as and can't taste even a hint of cheese! ) PB chunky kit kat and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mozzarella and spring onion stuffed chicken breast wrapped in prosciutto, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts and 1 square Lidl's 95% chocolate, pint of water
mug of coffee
Will i need biscuits? How many?
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I've been having some extraordinarily yummy "Naughty" meals lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've also accidentally been intermittent fasting due to sleeping late and forgetting to have breakfast.

Brunch:
Two poached eggs with butter croutons made with my keto white bread crusts.
Leerdammer cheese puffs made by blitzing squares of Leerdammer slices in my halogen until they puffed up and went crunchy.

Evening meal:
*Keto Buffalo Wings with a cream cheese & mayo dip.*

*Keto crisps with a hot sauce dip.*

Very simple to make and pretty inexpensive too.
Buffalo wings were made with frozen chicken wings from Tesco. I used six of them for my splurge.
I thawed them in the fridge overnight and then ignored all the internet recipes that told me to rub baking powder into them to make them crisp up because it sounded awful and it involved waiting and patting it with paper towels and I have no patience for fiddling about or wasting paper towels.  Thawing out is as much waiting about I am prepared to do for a simple recipe.
I then bunged them into my halogen oven for 20 minutes at 200C in the air fryer basket I got over Christmas until they were crispy.
Meanwhile I melted a tablespoon of butter in my microwave together with a tablespoon of Franks Buffalo Wings Hot Sauce.
Then I rolled the cooked buffalo wings in the sauce and put them back in the halogen until the crisped up again.
I made the dip by mixing a tablespoon of cream cheese with a tablespoon of mayonnaise (Hellmans Organic Mayonnaise) and a chopped gherkin and some dried dill and a puff of garlic powder.
Done.
The crisps are just a made by peeling very thin transparent strips off a celeriac with a sharp peeler.  Then shallow fried in extra virgin olive oil until they go like autumn leaves.  Served with a dip of Franks hot sauce.  I discovered Franks hot sauce this week and I am hooked!

I've done an hour of exercise so far and I am about to do a little bit more. But just some gentle table tennis so I don't get over stimulated before bedtime.


----------



## Ditto

> Which brand was it Jan and was it just plain? I had a quick look on Morrison's and the highest I saw was 3.3g carbs per 100g product so I wouldn't exactly class it as high carb! xx


Well shoot! I meant to buy a pot today @Kaylz so I could get the name and then forgot as I was busy shopping for family and stuff. I eat it all the time but can't remember, I have no memory now, so annoying.  Will buy one tomorrow.  Good excuse to pig on the whole tub one last time because if it's high carb I'll have to give it up.

I've just discovered the quote feature is a 'toggle' switch so if you make a mistake you just click it back off. Very handy. You learn something everyday. Very satisfying. 

Luv the foodie photos @NotWorriedAtAll I wish I could cook. I watched a bit of the Doctors today and one guy told this other guy that he didn't cook he said "You zap." Heh! Really tickled me, that's what I do. I zap stuff just to make it edible. My pancakes were a disaster and not worth the bg rise.

Weight 14 9.2 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.7 @ 8.57 / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch @ 12: 3 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds / 7.1 @ 15.38
Dinner @ 4: large can tuna with mayo and a bag of Brussels sprouts (boiled) / pint water / 6.1 @ 23.13

This is what I consider a 'good' day. I will never be able to get over the thinking of bad / good food and bad / good eating. It's just one of those things. I will just try not to inflict myself on other people.  I made my mother take me to the doc when I was about 12 to get diet pills and he said if she could just not eat for a week... 

I never did that diet neither, or took the pills, the only thing in my life where I've been consistent is failure. I never fail at that. I'm gonna do it this year though, how hard can it be to lose two pounds a week. Agh I'm failing already. Good grief.


----------



## Newbie777

B- usual
L- grilled salmon with salad
T - cauliflower curry with salad
No more supper; morning reads are over 6.0 

Snacks- Walnuts, full fat greek yogurt with 10 blueberries. 
Lidl Wensleydale cheese, less than 1g per 100g, fantastic!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Well shoot! I meant to buy a pot today @Kaylz so I could get the name and then forgot as I was busy shopping for family and stuff. I eat it all the time but can't remember, I have no memory now, so annoying.  Will buy one tomorrow.  Good excuse to pig on the whole tub one last time because if it's high carb I'll have to give it up.


I won't buy anything unless I check the carbs and find it "suitable" for me lol, I don't think it's anything to do with the carbs though, I googled Atkins and it said something about avoiding most dairy apart from blah, blah, blah, sorry I'm not being rude with the blah parts just I can't remember exactly what they were and as I'm not following it it clearly just didn't stick in my head lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Newbie777 sorry to be rude here but you may want to go canny on the cheese consumption, you mentioned that you didn't want many eggs due to it aiding constipation, cheese can have exactly the same effect unfortunately xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B: toasted cheese on skinny toast with poached egg
L: ryvita thin, ham, pate, bit cheese, celery, pickled red cabbage, half an apple
D: lamb chop tray bake with courgette, mushrooms, onion,  broccolli, mixed berries and cream
Drinks as usual


----------



## Inka

B - my usual granola, bran flakes and milk

L - cheese and tomato sandwich with a few crisps and a large pear

Snack - cereal bar

Evening - sardines, baked potato, broccoli, carrots, then one pancake with half of it spread with golden syrup, half Nutella

Yummy! And due to careful bolus juggling my blood sugar stayed in range


----------



## Kaylz

@Inka what granola do you use if you don't mind me asking? Looking to change from porridge and I used to use Dorset's Honey one but it's really out of my price range now  xx


----------



## Inka

I swap round a bit @Kaylz but I’m really fond of my current one and so have had only that for a few months now. It’s Jordan’s Super Berry Granola:

https://jordanscereals.co.uk/products/super-berry-granola

Full price it’s something like £3.90 but is often on offer at Tesco, etc, for £2.50-£3. I’ve found cheap granolas aren’t worth it because they’re short on fruit and just yucky. This one has plenty of added berries of a proper size and is really tasty IMO.


----------



## Inka

If you’re on a budget, maybe you could have it with some other cereal like I do? That would ‘dilute the cost’.


----------



## Kaylz

@Inka sounds lovely but sadly only have a Lidl available at the moment, due to unforeseen circumstances budget will be little or nothing so Morrison's orders are going to have to stop and MIL is off her feet just now so can't get her to get anything, thanks though!  xx


----------



## Ditto

@Kaylz the cottage cheese is Longley Farm, I have the entire carton. There is an info panel on the side but I can never make head nor tail of anything like that. I hope to goodness I'm too old to get type 1, I'd never be able to do what y'all do, in fact I dunno how you do it! Admirable.

Weight 14 9.8 Tum 50
Not long after getting up - 7.2 @ 5.35 / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: pkt mushrooms, 2 rashers bacon, 2 fried eggs, 2 large tomatoes / pint water with meds / Nescafe
Dinner @ 4: 2 Aunt Bessie's pancakes with honey and lemon / pint water / 9.7 on going to bed


----------



## silentsquirrel

Kaylz said:


> @Inka sounds lovely but sadly only have a Lidl available at the moment, due to unforeseen circumstances budget will be little or nothing so Morrison's orders are going to have to stop and MIL is off her feet just now so can't get her to get anything, thanks though!  xx


I quite like Lidl's Deluxe Super Nutty, though not had it for a while.  I think they also do a Super Berry one but I have not tried that.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> @Kaylz the cottage cheese is Longley Farm, I have the entire carton. There is an info panel on the side but I can never make head nor tail of anything like that.


If you have the natural cottage cheese it is 5.5g carbs for the whole tub.  If it is the low fat it is just under 10g carbs for the whole tub - assuming you have the 250g tubs. 

Although the low fat tub is lower calories it is likely to not fill you up as well as the lower carb higher fat one plus it has almost twice as many carbs.  If I were you I'd stick with having the natural Longley farm one and not worry about eating the whole tub but factor it in to your day's 'allowance' and then you can enjoy it without worrying. xx


----------



## Ditto

I never have low fat anything, absolutely vile especially the cottage cheese. I bought it once by mistake. I went ill after today's cottage cheese with chives, dunno if it was a coincidence, I'm still not that good now, all shaky and stuff like I get if I eat bread. I felt that bad I did my bg, it was 9.3 an hour after eating. Dunno if that's good or bad really. It's supposed to rise by 2 isn't it? I don't have a days' allowance, I can't count.  I just hope for the best.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto Is it a 250g pot? That’s all I can come across for that brand, so the site I’m on states 2.2g carbs per 100g, so if you eat the whole 250g pot you’d do 2.2 divided by 100 and then multiply by 250g as that’s the amount your consuming so that would give you 5.5g carbs, say if you were eating only 60g then you’d do 2.2 divided by 100 and multiply by 60 so that would give you 1.32g carbs, it’s really that easy and there's nothing to it but a set of scales and a calculator if need be so no mental counting necessary xx


----------



## Kaylz

silentsquirrel said:


> I quite like Lidl's Deluxe Super Nutty, though not had it for a while.  I think they also do a Super Berry one but I have not tried that.


You don't remember the price and carbs information off hand do you? Just I still amen't going out and with my eating disorder it's more difficult as I don't buy things unless I know the carbs and have deemed it "suitable" for my ED  xx


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I never have low fat anything, absolutely vile especially the cottage cheese. I bought it once by mistake. I went ill after today's cottage cheese with chives, dunno if it was a coincidence, I'm still not that good now, all shaky and stuff like I get if I eat bread. I felt that bad I did my bg, it was 9.3 an hour after eating. Dunno if that's good or bad really. It's supposed to rise by 2 isn't it? I don't have a days' allowance, I can't count.  I just hope for the best.


Cottage cheese when were younger was always recommended for slimmers because of it being natural low fat. Personally too tasteless for my palate.


----------



## Ditto

Thank you @Kaylz  I always eat the entire carton of anything, I think I'm a 'completist.' 

5.5 isn't bad is it? I'm not getting the chives one again though.

@grovesy You took me back! When I was an Office Junior at AEI Trafford Park that was always our lunch at noon, small carton cottage cheese and a Ski yogurt. We were always 'slimming'  Flipping heck, I wish I was 9stones 3pounds now...


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto I wouldn't say it's bad at all but you know there are likes on the forum that would spout "that's almost this amount of my daily allowance" it's up to you what you do so....

Are you generally ok with chives? As the nutrition carb wise is exactly the same as the plain one so it could just be coincidence that you felt unwell after it hun xx


----------



## Ditto

Yes, it could be anything, I'm always crook! 

Re carbs, I was going off the Atkins Induction where you're allowed 20 carbs a day so I thought 5.5 wasn't bad. I thought 20 was very low so I wasn't bothering really as everybody on the forum seems to eat quite a lot of carbs considering or I've got the wrong end of the stick!


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto it depends what your eating the rest of the day though, I'm not being pushy or lecturing you but I believe you don't weigh what you are eating so for instance the 2 large tomatoes alone could have been almost 6g carbs, maybe more depending on the type of tomato and the actual weight of them so you can't be certain of how many carbs you are actually consuming, for meals I tend to stick to 30g for brekkie, 45-50g for dinner and then 30g for tea but then I'm different being able to cover it with insulin but with my body being a bit of a mess I don't feel comfortable with changing it as my insulin needs are different on a daily basis just now it seems but as I'm busy dealing with cleaning a lot then I don't have time to treat lows or anything so try to stick the same but I had almost 50g carbs un-injected for at bedtime last night and was still fine this morning xx


----------



## Leadinglights

From what I gather from people here is it really depends on whether you are Type 1 or 2 or indeed any of the other variations and your individual tolerance when it comes to the amount of carbs you can have. Type 1 although it does seem to be quite tricky to manage have the 'luxury' of being able to compensate for higher carbs by adjusting the insulin. With Type 2 it seems more hit and miss as to what foods you can tolerate without pushing up blood glucose.


----------



## Lucyr

Leadinglights said:


> From what I gather from people here is it really depends on whether you are Type 1 or 2 or indeed any of the other variations and your individual tolerance when it comes to the amount of carbs you can have. Type 1 although it does seem to be quite tricky to manage have the 'luxury' of being able to compensate for higher carbs by adjusting the insulin. With Type 2 it seems more hit and miss as to what foods you can tolerate without pushing up blood glucose.


This is why I am happy being on basal bolus insulin and don’t want to go back to tablets. The tablets rarely worked for me, and it was very hit and miss whether they’d decide to work on any given day or not. The same foods could give wildly different results on different days based on what mood my pancreas was in it seemed! Insulin is still unpredictable at times, but my bgs are way more stable injecting the insulin than with taking tablets to encourage my body to make a random amount more insulin with no correlation to what I ate. I also have the benefit of being able to eat a moderate carb diet which works better for my stomach issues.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Kaylz said:


> You don't remember the price and carbs information off hand do you? Just I still amen't going out and with my eating disorder it's more difficult as I don't buy things unless I know the carbs and have deemed it "suitable" for my ED  xx


Sorry, thought I still had some in the cupboard, but if I have it's well hidden behind/under other stuff......
No memory at all of the carbs, but think it was around £1.69/£1.79 for 500g, so way cheaper than Dorset.  If it was relatively pricy I wouldn't have been buying it!  They occasionally do it as one of their Super Weekend reductions, worth looking out for on their website.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> have the 'luxury'


I'm glad you put it this way as insulin is certainly not that much of a luxury, it's necessity to stay alive and comes with it's own bigger problems xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

> Thank you @Kaylz  I always eat the entire carton of anything, I think I'm a 'completist.'
> 
> 5.5 isn't bad is it? I'm not getting the chives one again though.




I'm a completist too Ditto!   5.5 doesn't seem bad to me either - the chives one has the same carbs as the natural one.
I worked out the carbs because it said 2.2 per 100 and 250 is two and a half times 100 which is 2.2 twice and 1.1 once which makes 5.5. I can't do complicated sums like multiply by sixty so I need to find easy ways to work stuff out!

I made a booboo today  

I made proper French bread rolls for my husband and you can guess what's coming next...
I tried a little weeny bit just to taste - and now my blood sugar is 9.7and I think that is after it was higher because I was putting off checking because I didn't want to know.

So now for drinking loads of water and weeing a lot and doing lots of exercise just to get back to where I started. Also scared to eat anything else in case I make it go higher again. 
Tomorrow I will tackle making keto French bread so I don't get tempted again.  It wasn't even as nice as the croissants I made the other day and I ate one and a half big ones of those but they were keto ingredients and had no effect on my blood sugar at all.  Amazing the difference it makes.


----------



## Kaylz

silentsquirrel said:


> Sorry, thought I still had some in the cupboard, but if I have it's well hidden behind/under other stuff......
> No memory at all of the carbs, but think it was around £1.69/£1.79 for 500g, so way cheaper than Dorset.  If it was relatively pricy I wouldn't have been buying it!  They occasionally do it as one of their Super Weekend reductions, worth looking out for on their website.


Thanks but you didn't even have to try and find some! LOL xx


----------



## Newbie777

Kaylz said:


> @Newbie777 sorry to be rude here but you may want to go canny on the cheese consumption, you mentioned that you didn't want many eggs due to it aiding constipation, cheese can have exactly the same effect unfortunately xx


Hello Kaylz,

Please don't apologise, you have not done anything wrong

Yes, I have now cut back back on my cheese consumption I was on about 150g a day minimum, now about 50 to 70g a day and also no more than 2 eggs a day.

Also I now look at alternative snacks that are good and not too dry too like full fat Greek yogurt with Blueberries


----------



## Newbie777

B- usual
L - Chicken grilled with boiled egg salad
T - homemade spicy seekh kebabs (using lamb mince meat, cooked on grill) 3 pieces with salad. Nb, BG did not spike well.

Snacks not had much as trying to get fasting read below 6.0...so a few walnuts, 30g of cheese but checked this morning and it is 4.9!


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> I'm glad you put it this way as insulin is certainly not that much of a luxury, it's necessity to stay alive and comes with it's own bigger problems xx


Sorry, I certainly didn't mean to imply that it was easy if you are on insulin, anything but. I do have a habit of putting my big foot in it sometimes. I am amazed how well people cope with a regime that needs constant adjustment.


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz 
Between @silentsquirrel and myself we will get you the info. as I too use the Lidl Deluxe Super Nutty Granola. It is 58.5g carbs/100g. I used to weigh it out and have it with yoghurt and berries but now I am a bit more lax and just have a sprinkle on the top of my yoghurt, berries and seeds. I haven't tried the Super Berry version as I was interested in the lowest carb they sold, which is probably a contradiction in thought process when I then have it with defrosted frozen berries  
I agree that the price is probably about £1.79 for 500g


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora thanks for that, much appreciated! After years of porridge I'm getting a little fed up of it! But as I say budget is away to become even tighter for keeping myself fed so cheap is the only option but I like being able to pot things up etc in advance as any touching things as you know involves a rather long session at the bathroom sink and I do enough of that through the day without it at 7am! lol xx


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

Hi all I have a question, for a long while now way before diagnosis I've not been able to finish my meals. I have had explorative stomach appointments in the past and all has been OK. Is it possible that this has been a diabetes symptom? For instance last nite I had a pouch of wholegrain rice and a serving spoon of quorn curry v mild and I could only eat half of it. Xx


----------



## rebrascora

Aren't those pouches generally supposed to contain 2 servings? Apologies if the one you are using is just a single serving but it is very easy to lose sight of what a portion is and many of us found once we started looking more closely at labels and carbohydrate content that we had been eating quite shocking amounts and not thinking anything of it.
Having said that, I very much doubt it is the diabetes which is causing you to struggle with eating it all. You would however generally be better off eating more of the curry sauce and much less of the rice. On the rare occasions that I eat rice, I limit myself to 2 dessert spoons which is usually just enough to mop up the juice from the chinese or curry.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, mixed berries, scattering Lizi's low sugar granola
L: homemade Broccoli and Rochefort soup (much better with Stilton but didn't have any) ryvita thin, pastrami, celery, half apple.
D: barbeque spare ribs, salad, half a bread roll, stewed apple and half tub quark desert.
Drinks as usual


----------



## Leadinglights

Catherine Lindsay said:


> Hi all I have a question, for a long while now way before diagnosis I've not been able to finish my meals. I have had explorative stomach appointments in the past and all has been OK. Is it possible that this has been a diabetes symptom? For instance last nite I had a pouch of wholegrain rice and a serving spoon of quorn curry v mild and I could only eat half of it. Xx


Does it matter if you are not finishing what is on your plate? Maybe you are putting too much out for your appetite. It depends if you are then feeling hungry later. In the days when we could actually go out for meals, it was very off putting if the portion was just too big, it was overwhelming. So try smaller portion on your plate, you can go back for more if you still feel able to. You could try smaller amounts of a bigger variety of foods on your plate.


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

No its certainly doesn't and its a good thing as I'm losing weight. I was just wondering if it was a T2 thing. Xxx


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

rebrascora said:


> Aren't those pouches generally supposed to contain 2 servings? Apologies if the one you are using is just a single serving but it is very easy to lose sight of what a portion is and many of us found once we started looking more closely at labels and carbohydrate content that we had been eating quite shocking amounts and not thinking anything of it.
> Having said that, I very much doubt it is the diabetes which is causing you to struggle with eating it all. You would however generally be better off eating more of the curry sauce and much less of the rice. On the rare occasions that I eat rice, I limit myself to 2 dessert spoons which is usually just enough to mop up the juice from the chinese or curry.


Ahhh good points thank you ill check the pouches as I hadn't even though that they might be 2 servings!!!


----------



## rebrascora

@Catherine Lindsay The ones I have say it in the nutritional information table on the back. It gives nutritional info per serving (half the contents). I was quite surprised that I couldn't find it displayed more prominently anywhere else on the labelling.


----------



## Leadinglights

The Tilda rice sachets are 250g and say on the front per 125g portion but only give sugars in the traffic light info, as you say the carbs are on the back. A typical one is 28g carb per 125g serving i.e. half the sachet. So a whole sachet would be quite a big portion and quite a lot of carbs (my total per day amount).


----------



## Ditto

I'm in a rush, trying to post before midnight!  I'm all behind! Many a true word...

Weight 14 8.2 Tum 49
Not long after getting up - 6.5 @ 6.37am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: pint water/ carton Longley Farm cottage cheese with chives /  pint water with meds / 9.3 @ noon
(I measured my bg as I came over unnecessary, ill, dunno if cottage cheese or not.)
Dinner: pint water / large can salmon and pkt microwave cabbage / pint water / 6.9 @ 21.09

I was full to bursting, just no need to be so greedy... what I think of as healthy food but just too much! The pkt cabbage said four servings and the salmon would have served a family of five in the 1930s!!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - as per
D - wholemeal German peppered salami sandwich and a strawberry Barny sponge bear, pint of water
mug of cafetiere
T - king prawn, spring onion and mozzarella omelette, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and 2 squares Lidl's 95%, pint of water
mug of coffee
bedtime - 5 digestives and half a pint of water

Today
B - you guessed it
D - same sandwich, Cadbury's raspberry mini roll and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - quarter of a smoked sausage, quarter of a spicy smoked sausage, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts, large dollop of mayo, 1 square Lidl 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
We'll see whether biscuits are required
xx


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14 8.4 Tum 50
Not long after getting up - 6.3 @ 5.16am / pint water / Nescafe 
Brunch: pint water/ bowl tinned apricot halves, 3 eggs scrambled with Anchor butter / pint water with meds 
Snack: pkt mozzarella and pepperoni (round discs of cheese and meat at the bus-stop in an effort to stop me getting hungry and pigging out later... didn't work!)
Dinner: 2 Nescafes / huge bowl cold pasta and pesto @ 4ish / pint water / 9.6 @ 18.53 
Supper: 2 pork chops / 7.2 @ 22.56 (my jaws never stop do they?)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: fried egg, mushrooms, desert spoon beans, skinny slice toast
L: broccoli and Rochefort soup, ryvita, ham celery, cheese, half apple
D: stir fry veg with duck, small sweetcorn cob. stewed apple and cream
Drinks as usual


----------



## Lucyr

I’m feeling totally burnt out this last few days by lockdown and life (work etc) and it’s affecting my diet. Not sure how to get back into being able to face cooking and eating properly.

yesterday
Breakfast: 2 eggs scrambled on 1 toast
Lunch: ham salad roll and a small slice of quiche
Dinner: turkey salad sandwich with coleslaw and quavers (I got as far as cauliflower cheese coming out of the oven and just not being able to face eating it)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: greek yoghurt and berries with scattering All Bran
L: half tin mackerel in tom sauce, ryvita, cucumber, red pepper, cheese, half pear
D: salmon, brocolli and spinach in creamy sauce, red pepper and tomato salad, jelly with berries and quark topping
Usual drinks, 1 liqueur  choc


----------



## Ditto

@Lucyr I'm so sorry you're feeling badly, just keep going, there's light at the end of the tunnel now with the vacs and everything. They've just sent Mum a letter telling her to shield, I don't quite get that because she's had the first jab, surely we're safer now? I know nothing!

Weight 14 7.0 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.4 @ 8.32am / pint water / 
Brunch: pork chop, sprouts, gravy @ 11 (dinner left over from last night, I can't waste anything).
Snack: pint water/ large can tuna with mayo / pint water with meds / 1 medium orange (my sister gave it to me so I ate it).
Dinner: pint water / 2 battered fish (not chippy, like a breadcrumb coating) with mayo, 3 fried eggs


----------



## RirisR

B Avocado and a yoghurt
L 2 slices of livlife egg and bacon small sliced apple
D 2 small pieces of chicken breast mediteranean veg
    raspberries in jelly and squirty cream
snacks Olives and stick of cheese and some pastrami ham


----------



## Newbie777

B- big change ditched toast! Full fat Greek yogurt and Blueberries,  1 boiled egg.
L- Grilled chicken with humus salad and 2 falafels.
T - Lamb and Okra curry, with salad.

Snacks- zilch!


----------



## Newbie777

Lucyr said:


> I’m feeling totally burnt out this last few days by lockdown and life (work etc) and it’s affecting my diet. Not sure how to get back into being able to face cooking and eating properly.
> 
> yesterday
> Breakfast: 2 eggs scrambled on 1 toast
> Lunch: ham salad roll and a small slice of quiche
> Dinner: turkey salad sandwich with coleslaw and quavers (I got as far as cauliflower cheese coming out of the oven and just not being able to face eating it)


Hello Lucyr,

It must be really hard, hope it gets better for you very soon x


----------



## Lucyr

Newbie777 said:


> Hello Lucyr,
> 
> It must be really hard, hope it gets better for you very soon x


I’m just picking out a new recipe to try tonight to get my mojo back for cooking. Looking at a creamy garlic chicken recipe


----------



## Leadinglights

late breakfast: fried egg, bacon, mushrooms, skinny toast
No lunch
Snack: 2 chedders, quarter nature valley prot bar
Dinner: sausage and veg casserole, salad, jelly and quark 
Usual drinks, square dark choc


----------



## Ditto

Fascinating how we all have the same or similar conditions yet eat such different things. I wouldn't know quark if I fell over it in the dark. 

Weight 14 7.8 Tum 50
Not long after getting up - 7.5 @ 4.09am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: pint water / 3 rashers bacon and 2 very large fried eggs / pt water with meds 
Snack: 1 medium orange
Dinner: pint water / lg can tuna with mayo, Brussels sprouts / pint water / a very small portion of pea and ham soup


----------



## Leadinglights

Ditto said:


> Fascinating how we all have the same or similar conditions yet eat such different things. I wouldn't know quark if I fell over it in the dark.
> 
> Weight 14 7.8 Tum 50
> Not long after getting up - 7.5 @ 4.09am / pint water / Nescafe
> Brunch: pint water / 3 rashers bacon and 2 very large fried eggs / pt water with meds
> Snack: 1 medium orange
> Dinner: pint water / lg can tuna with mayo, Brussels sprouts / pint water / a very small portion of pea and ham soup


Quark is a bit like fromage frais, the one I found is from ASDA Lindahls Kvargand although low fat is only 5.1g carb for 150g pot but high protein 17g per pot, there is raspberry and white chocolate and maybe blueberry.
I have noticed you do drink a lot of water, I can't drink that much in one go. I probably don't really drink enough. Do you have any other things to drink?


----------



## Ditto

I put all my water out first thing in pint bottles (loaned from the milkman if he but knew)  If I space it out a bit it's not so bad getting them down. It's easier in warmer weather. I feel healthy when I have my water as otherwise I don't drink at all. I used to go whole days without drinking anything. I have to make myself drink. Being thirsty definitely wasn't one of my symptoms for being type 2.

I now also have a Nescafe first thing in the morning after my first pint of the day, as they say it's good for the liver and mine is kaput. My routine is up/p/measure bg/weigh/measure tum/drink pint water aired over night/make coffee and drink while watching a recorded episode of The Sopranos. Life of riley, I'm a creature of habit, I do so luv being retired. 

I would probably like quark, I likes creamy things.


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday evening I cooked
Creamy garlic mushroom chicken from Pinch of Nom (low carb too) and a big tray of roast vegetables (pretty low carb).

I’m having the roast vegetables and some of the chicken I didn’t mix into the sauce with pasta and tomatoes for lunch today.

I’m having some of the chicken in sauce with roast vegetables and mash for tea later on. The rest of the chicken is in portions in the freezer


----------



## Ditto

@Lucyr that food looks divine. How is your bg when you eat such divine food? I so wish I could cook. What sauce is it? I need to start at least trying to be a bit more adventurous and eat a rainbow of foods instead of same ol' same ol'. 

Weight 14 5.2 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.9 @ 7.16am / pint water / Nescafe / pint water
Brunch: bacon and eggs / pt water with meds 
Dinner: pint water / corned beef, mustard, Brussels sprouts, mayo / pint water

A lot of water today! I'd drunk most of it by lunchtime so then had to have more which isn't like me. You can have too much water! And then I have a pint of water next to my bed for the occasional glugs if needs be. First thing I do when waking is take a small glug of water, I don't want it to 'weigh' but mouth always like bottom of parrot's cage.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, scrambled egg, tomato, skinny piece toast
L: green soup (leek, mangetout, green beans, spinach), ryvita, ham, cheese, half apple
D: rest of sausage casserole, salad, small corn cob, jelly and cream.
Usual drinks, square dark choc (it was the weekend)


----------



## Lucyr

Ditto said:


> @Lucyr that food looks divine. How is your bg when you eat such divine food? I so wish I could cook. What sauce is it? I need to start at least trying to be a bit more adventurous and eat a rainbow of foods instead of same ol' same ol'.
> 
> Weight 14 5.2 Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 6.9 @ 7.16am / pint water / Nescafe / pint water
> Brunch: bacon and eggs / pt water with meds
> Dinner: pint water / corned beef, mustard, Brussels sprouts, mayo / pint water
> 
> A lot of water today! I'd drunk most of it by lunchtime so then had to have more which isn't like me. You can have too much water! And then I have a pint of water next to my bed for the occasional glugs if needs be. First thing I do when waking is take a small glug of water, I don't want it to 'weigh' but mouth always like bottom of parrot's cage.


Hello
For the creamy garlic mushroom chicken I followed the recipe linked below. The sauce is just Philadelphia and stock so shouldn’t affect my bgs much. They list it as 13g carb per portion but I haven’t worked mine out yet.








						Creamy Garlic Chicken - Pinch Of Nom
					

Creamy Garlic Chicken has taken our social media by storm; this rich and indulgent dish is so delicious while still being low in calories and Points!




					pinchofnom.com
				




For roast vegetables I used: peppers, red onion, carrot, sweet potato, courgette, broccoli, garlic and olive oil but you could drop any that are too carby for you. They are handy to rosy a tray and stick into other things when I have a busy week.

For the pasta my bg is fine with it, though if you look at the photo you’ll see I added the roast vegetables and chicken and tomatoes so that there’s actually very little pasta in it, probably half a portion according to the pack. I add cheese before eating as this slows down the impact on my blood sugar. I’ll test and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ditto

@Leadinglights What is skinny toast? I'd probably be allergic to that as well though, but it's just so nice to be able to put something on a bit of toast. 

@Lucyr I wonder if the bags of roast vegetables you can buy frozen would be okay? I'll gonna get some tomorrow. Something different.


----------



## Leadinglights

Ditto said:


> @Leadinglights What is skinny toast? I'd probably be allergic to that as well though, but it's just so nice to be able to put something on a bit of toast.
> 
> @Lucyr I wonder if the bags of roast vegetables you can buy frozen would be okay? I'll gonna get some tomorrow. Something different.


Sorry to be confusing. It is just a very thin slice of homemade oat and linseed bread, weighs 25g so about 10g carb.


----------



## Ditto

When I get to goal weight I shall experiment with breads to see if I can get away with a slice a day. Mind you, saying that, we don't seem to sell low carb bread around here (Sale). There used to be a Lidl in Salford where you could get low carb buns but I'm not sure if they still do them. There's no way I could make my own, I had to bake all my pancake mix in one big roasting dish to get rid of it, but the birds luv it.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> When I get to goal weight I shall experiment with breads to see if I can get away with a slice a day. Mind you, saying that, we don't seem to sell low carb bread around here (Sale). There used to be a Lidl in Salford where you could get low carb buns but I'm not sure if they still do them. There's no way I could make my own, I had to bake all my pancake mix in one big roasting dish to get rid of it, but the birds luv it.


Lidl have not done the protein rolls(low carb) , for a few years , it was the only reason I went to Lidl.


----------



## Ditto

@grovesy Wonder why they stopped? I would imagine they were very popular.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> @grovesy Wonder why they stopped? I would imagine they were very popular.


I don't know why but I know some people complained.


----------



## Ditto

I seem to be taking over this thread. I hope not as I like to read what others are doing. I am such a LOUD mouth.  

Weight 14 6.2 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.0 @ 7.30am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch @ 11.30: can of Baxters pea and ham soup / pint water with meds / 6.2 @ 15.23
Dinner: pint water / an entire cauliflower! the whole bag of grated cheese, with cheese sauce from a packet and probably enough for at least three people / pint water

Wouldn't you think I'd be sick having all that? I was just a tad full which didn't last long and then I felt fine. No hope for me basically I'm just a greedy pig. I think I  need to be taking my bg in a regular fashion to keep me accountable.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt and blueberries, scattering Lizi's granola
L: ryvita, tongue, cheese, celery, cherry tom, half apple
D: salmon, brocolli cheese, sliced tomato, Muller lemon yoghurt
Drinks as usual


----------



## RirisR

B.Avocado busy day no time for anything else
L Home made veg soup 2 livlife toast with marmite small sliced apple
T Last of Sundays roast beef celeriac chips and pickles fruit jelly and squirty cream
   Snacks Olives 1 stick of strong cheese and low carb crackers coffee's throughout day


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14 6.2 Tum <49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.1 @ 7.46am / pint water / Nescafe
The stupid milkman didn't come with the eggs so I went from early dinner yesterday till gone 1 today and was ravenous so snack going round Tescos, pkt thin turkey slices, the checkout lady asked "Were you hungry?"  
Brunch: tuna corn paste salad with beetroot, caesar dressing and an 'ancient' bun and potato salad and coleslaw / bowl Franks' diabetic ice cream / pint water with meds / Nescafe with single cream and a sweetener (with family while watching the biopic about the Man City German footballer who broke his neck and carried on playing! Cracker of a film).
Dinner: pint water / the rest of the salad and stuffs, it was too much to eat all at once... / pint water / 8.4 @ 23.02

A piggy day and I put a pound on overnight, not surprisingly. I won't do this again, silly.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: tuna pate, ryvita, cucumber, cheese, half pear, few nuts
Snack: quarter Nature valley protein bar
D: steak, red cabbage coleslaw, celeriac crisps (not a success) quarter cheese roll, Muller lemon yoghurt
Usual drinks


----------



## RirisR

B. Weetabix followed by an avocado
L Rest of homemade veg soup with 2 slices of livlife toasted and marmite
T made lasagna my portion without the pasta topped with cheese and a small salad
   Oranges in jelly and squirty cream
Snacks Olives crackers with ham fluids coffee etc


----------



## travellor

Pig heart chilli, with nachos for dinner, amazing.


----------



## Ditto

travellor said:


> Pig heart chilli, with nachos for dinner, amazing.


We need a photo of that! 

Weight 14 7.2 Tum <49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.9 @ 5.46am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: Mum's leftover tuna corn paste salad with beetroot / small bowl tinned apricot halves with single cream / pint water with meds
Dinner: pint water / 2 Bird's Eye thin burgers baked with cheese melted over and cheese sauce poured over that lot with spring onions / small bowl Frank's diabetic ice cream / pint water


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
2 Lift tabs
2 more Lift tabs
B - no change to the usual
D - wholemeal German peppered salami sandwich, Cadbury's raspberry mini roll and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with mushrooms, spring onions, garlic granules and an egg, baby potatoes, steamed sprouts, healthy dollop of butter and 1 square Lidl's 95%, pint of water
mug of coffee
bed - 3 digestives, 1 and  a half oaties and half a pint of water


----------



## travellor

Sausage and tomatoes on a wholemeal roll.
Pate and lettuce on the other roll.
Pig heart chilli, no rice, but with cheese and salsa loaded nachos with a very nice sauvignon blanc.
A few biscuits and cheese later.
No snacks in between


----------



## Abi

Ditto said:


> I seem to be taking over this thread. I hope not as I like to read what others are doing. I am such a LOUD mouth.
> 
> Weight 14 6.2 Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 7.0 @ 7.30am / pint water / Nescafe
> Brunch @ 11.30: can of Baxters pea and ham soup / pint water with meds / 6.2 @ 15.23
> Dinner: pint water / an entire cauliflower! the whole bag of grated cheese, with cheese sauce from a packet and probably enough for at least three people / pint water
> 
> Wouldn't you think I'd be sick having all that? I was just a tad full which didn't last long and then I felt fine. No hope for me basically I'm just a greedy pig. I think I  need to be taking my bg in a regular fashion to keep me accountable.


A big portion of cauliflower cheese but I am sure there are more calorific and carb laden options! Cauliflower on it's own should be fine in whatever quantity although it might have certain - ahem- "side effects" which make it less pleasant for others to be with you in an enclosed space


----------



## travellor

Ditto said:


> We need a photo of that!
> 
> Weight 14 7.2 Tum <49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 6.9 @ 5.46am / pint water / Nescafe
> Brunch: Mum's leftover tuna corn paste salad with beetroot / small bowl tinned apricot halves with single cream / pint water with meds
> Dinner: pint water / 2 Bird's Eye thin burgers baked with cheese melted over and cheese sauce poured over that lot with spring onions / small bowl Frank's diabetic ice cream / pint water


----------



## travellor

I prefer to eat the Nachos on the plate, but there was a monster load in the centre of the table!


----------



## Ditto

I wants to eat that food! Looks substantial and satisfying. I'm soooooo hungry...  Thanks for that @travellor If I knew it was heart I wouldn't eat it, but I'd eat it if I didn't know and enjoy it too, no doubt. I won't eat kidneys, heart, tongue or lambs' fries! My sister had those years ago by mistake.  My auntie used to luv a pig's trotter.   

Weight 14 7.6 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.7 @ 6.08am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: 2 Bird's Eye thin beefburgers, 2 eggs scrambled with olive oil, garlics, Caeser dressing / pint water with meds
Dinner: pint water / small can Heinz tomato and basil soup / pint water / 2 hard boiled eggs

I was poorly and couldn't get out for low carb victuals even though we have a supermarket just across the road. This is where it falls down if you shop daily and only have one days worth of food in the house. I didn't want to eat anyways when feeling sick. Should there be an apostrophe after 'days'?


----------



## Leadinglights

B: peppered mackerel with thin slice toast
L: ryvita, pate, ham, celery, red pepper, tomato half apple
D: mousaka, carrots and brocolli, yoghurt
Usual drinks quarter nature valley prot bar


----------



## travellor

Ditto said:


> I wants to eat that food! Looks substantial and satisfying. I'm soooooo hungry...  Thanks for that @travellor If I knew it was heart I wouldn't eat it, but I'd eat it if I didn't know and enjoy it too, no doubt. I won't eat kidneys, heart, tongue or lambs' fries! My sister had those years ago by mistake.  My auntie used to luv a pig's trotter.
> 
> Weight 14 7.6 Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 7.7 @ 6.08am / pint water / Nescafe
> Brunch: 2 Bird's Eye thin beefburgers, 2 eggs scrambled with olive oil, garlics, Caeser dressing / pint water with meds
> Dinner: pint water / small can Heinz tomato and basil soup / pint water / 2 hard boiled eggs
> 
> I was poorly and couldn't get out for low carb victuals even though we have a supermarket just across the road. This is where it falls down if you shop daily and only have one days worth of food in the house. I didn't want to eat anyways when feeling sick. Should there be an apostrophe after 'days'?



I will happily eat anything apart from brains, and possibly eye balls, after growing up through the cjd era.
If we killed the animal to eat it, it only seems right that we should do to me.
(And who doesn't like a good old steak and kidney pie?)


----------



## Newbie777

B - back on 1 Burgen toast and 1 boiled egg.
L- 3 small homemade grilled lamb seekh kebabs and salad.
T- Grilled chicken salad and 1 spicy lamb chop.
Snacks- only about 22 Almonds all day.

I think I win on the most repetitive daily food eater and most boring, I can't believe what I used to  eat 5 weeks ago, just the variety was great.


----------



## Ditto

travellor said:


> ...If we killed the animal to eat it, it only seems right that we should do to me...


I feel the same way but draw the line at pig's ears after watching a lady on telly last night cleaning out the ear wax... 

Weight 14 5.0 Tum 49
Not long after getting up - 7.1 @ 10.04am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds
Dinner: pint water / 7.0 @ 17.04 / fish, chips, mushy peas ~ small bowl Franks' ice cream / 8.3 @ 19.09
Nescafe / 6.1 @ 22.51 / pint water


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as usual
D - wholemeal German salami sandwich and a Barny strawberry sponge bear, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion duck egg omelette, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli and 2 squares Lidl's 95%, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
We'll find out shortly if biscuits are required, hope they are as feeling a bit peckish tonight!
xx


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14 5.6 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.7 @ 8.06am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: pkt mature Cathedral City cheese, 2 ex.lg. eggs fried, lots pkt ham, 2 cloves garlic / pint water with meds
Snack: half a bite of banana just for the taste... mmm
Dinner: pint water / finished off Mum's vegetable soup ~~~ some ham with mayo and tomatoes / pint water

I was ill today, sickly again, keeps happening so didn't have my planned tea then went to bed hungry and put weight on so now I'm not on track with my weight loss and I'm quite upset but determined. I _will_ be 8 stones by Christmas.


----------



## travellor

Ditto said:


> Weight 14 5.6 Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 6.7 @ 8.06am / pint water / Nescafe
> Brunch: pkt mature Cathedral City cheese, 2 ex.lg. eggs fried, lots pkt ham, 2 cloves garlic / pint water with meds
> Snack: half a bite of banana just for the taste... mmm
> Dinner: pint water / finished off Mum's vegetable soup ~~~ some ham with mayo and tomatoes / pint water
> 
> I was ill today, sickly again, keeps happening so didn't have my planned tea then went to bed hungry and put weight on so now I'm not on track with my weight loss and I'm quite upset but determined. I _will_ be 8 stones by Christmas.


What sort of diet plan are you eating to?


----------



## Ditto

None, I don't believe in diets. They don't work. You find a way of eating that suits you and your body for life imho. I'm still working at it.  Today was a bust that's for sure.  

My 'plan' at the moment is low carb (my idea of low carb that is), 2 meals a day at 11 and 5 or as near as possible, I have had to give up my breakfasts which could be as early as 4 in the morning! I read Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal. I take something from every nutrition/diet programme I watch and every nutrition book I read.  I also take note of everything on here as the peoples are very knowledgeable. I aim to walk daily.


----------



## RirisR

My father told me that breakfast was the best meal of the day, bacon and eggs 
mushrooms are healthy - your "whole packet of cheese" will put weight on diets
like slimming world ones do work for some people and are healthy way of eating
also the diabetic meals on this site are a good balance also I am only trying to
help you it is not meant as a criticism so please don't take it badly another tip
if you shop at Iceland their web-site lists all the ingredients in their food and also
gives you the carb content., a useful tool even if you dont shop there
so if you do fancy a ready meal you can check the carbs before you buy
your doing your best so hoping your not offended xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Ditto said:


> None, I don't believe in diets. They don't work. You find a way of eating that suits you and your body for life imho. I'm still working at it.  Today was a bust that's for sure.
> 
> My 'plan' at the moment is low carb (my idea of low carb that is), 2 meals a day at 11 and 5 or as near as possible, I have had to give up my breakfasts which could be as early as 4 in the morning! I read Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal. I take something from every nutrition/diet programme I watch and every nutrition book I read.  I also take note of everything on here as the peoples are very knowledgeable. I aim to walk daily.


My other half doesn't believe in diets as his view is that a diet by implication is something people regard as having a start and an END which is often why they don't work. So it really should be a way of life, it needs two different words.


----------



## Leadinglights

How true this is I don't know, but the reason people always cut a cross in the base of sprouts before cooking was that they were regarded as being the food of the devil and you had to protect yourself.

B: bacon, scrambled egg, tomato, thin slice toast
L: ryvita, pate, yellow pepper, tomato, cheese, few nuts, clementine
D: chicken thai curry, salad, apple crumble with cream
Drinks as usual, square dark hazelnut choc

Allotment visit but no walk today, but my trousers did do 30 steps in the night on the bedroom chair, how can that happen?


----------



## Kaylz

Olive said:


> if you shop at Iceland their web-site lists all the ingredients in their food and also
> gives you the carb content., a useful tool even if you dont shop there


it isn't just Iceland, all the big supermarkets do this xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Just to get with the st David's Day theme and the Rugby success.


----------



## Kaylz

@RirisR I don't know where your comment has gone but I got an email notification and I'd love to know what you looked for on them

Asda example 


Tesco example


There are very few products on online supermarkets that don't state ingredients or nutrition values, it's what I used to make my shopping list before I went shopping when I was first diagnosed in 2016 and what I've been using for online orders from Morrison's throughout the current situation so I know quite a bit about the subject
xx


----------



## Ditto

I do luv Iceland's Slimming World DeLuxe meals as they're divine.  Yesterday I was with family...it's fatal! 

Weight 14 5.8 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.5 @ 9.53am / pint water / Nescafe with cream
Breakfast: steak and fried tomatoes / pint water with meds
Lunch: 1/4 pork pie with mustard, ham salad sub, 1/2 Zoom icelolly, most of a choccy biccy, mug coffee which I think had a sugar in it.   
Dinner: roast lamb Sunday dinner / half a bar of Bourneville / pint water


----------



## rebrascora

Glass of water with a dash of ACV and a splash of low cal cola with chia seeds and milled mixed seeds (Lidl) mixed in. This is my fibre drink to keep my digestive system regular... I was using psyllium husk but ran out and thought I would try these milled seeds instead and seem to work fine. 
Coffee with butter  as I ran out of cream!... Can you tell I am in need of going shopping!! It is 3 weeks today since I hit the supermarket which is a record, even for me.

Brunch....
Curried spinach (spinach bhaji) with onions, tomatoes, garlic and spices with 2 boiled eggs. 
Glass of water with a splash of flavoured water in it (Lidl elderflower and Mexican lime). 
Square of dark 70% Raspberry Lidl chocolate with a spoonful of peanut butter.

Mid afternoon snack 2x bags of Gruntled salt and vinegar Pork Scratchings. Two!! Shocking I know!  These things are horribly addictive but tongue gets pickled after second bag so no chance of being tempted for a third!

Evening...
A glass of rose wine and some mixed olives, sundried tomatoes and feta chunks.

A dark chocolate digestive to raise my levels to go to bed and a glass of water.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - same as usual
D - wholemeal sandwich with chicken tikka slices and a milky way cake bar, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - your all thinking it's Monday so smoked basa fillet blah, blah, blah, well no!.... with grandad not being here we had a change! So few slices of Brunswick ham, healthy serving of cheese coleslaw, baby potatoes, radishes and then 2 squares Lidl's 95% chocolate, pint of water, really enjoyed the change and we'll be having it again next week   (mum and Bruce had chips)
xx


----------



## Lucyr

I've forgotten to tell you what i eat for a while, but i've today started trying to lose weight again so looking for somewhere to write things down. Here's what i had today.

Breakfast: Coffee and 1 sachet Quaker Perfect Blends Raspberry Porridge
Lunch: Ham, philadelphia, lettuce, tomato sandwich on Hovis wholegrain with 1 kids apple
Dinner: Homemade chicken, broccoli and red pepper korma with rice
Snack: Ice lolly and lidls version of pepsi max


----------



## RirisR

B weetabix with a topping of thick yoghurt
L crispy crackers chicken rounds and some olives
T. Chicken Kiev cauli/broccoli cheese 2 small roast potatoes
    Coffees and a snack of a stick of cheese


----------



## Leadinglights

B: greek yoghurt with blueberries and scattering All Bran
L: home made carrot, leek and lentil soup, ryvita, cheese ham, half apple
D: Lamb Tagine, cauliflower,  apple crumble with cream


----------



## Ditto

Weight 14 7.0 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.0 @ 8.41am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch @ 11ish: 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds
Dinner @ 3ish: chips, curry sauce, gravy, half sausage roll, half a pasty / pint water / 6.0 @ 23.29 

A very early dinner from the chippy, as family called by, I can never refuse food, I can't bear the thought of hurting somebody's feelings! Didn't manage my last pint of water, if I eat too much I can't drink as well. My weight is going up not down, agh!


----------



## TinaD

B: large strong filtered coffee (Fair Trade of course
L: Home made beef burger, kale, broccoli and courgette (end of week so no salad available until I drive 18 miles to supermarket).
D: handful of walnuts and almonds. Carbs 8 Calories 779.


----------



## danielmg

B: Huel powder shake (Berry) - 40g CHO
L: Huel savoury (Tomato & Herb), 2 slices of Burgen seeded toast, mixed nuts with strawberry yoghurt - 75g CHO
D: Vegan shepherd's pie, steamed veg, mixed nuts with cherry yoghurt - 85g CHO

P.S. Yes I like mixed nuts


----------



## Inka

B - Weetabix (just fancied a change from my usual granola)

L - kale, red cabbage, mango, chickpea and chilli salad with sourdough bread and peanut butter

Evening Meal - Tofu and veg stir-fry with noodles
Dessert           - Apple Crumble with custard


----------



## Ditto

@TinaD really impressed with your eating day. 8 carbs is very low imho, you should aim for at least 20 like on Atkins Induction. Are you trying to lose weight then? I might have missed that.

Weight 14 7.4 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 8.03am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch @ 11ish: 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds / pkt chicken slices at the bus-stop as desperate to eat...
Dinner @ 3ish: 1 chicken breast, roast veggies (mostly peppers and baby toms) / pint water / 7.7 @ 21.37 
/ pint water / fried eggs with the leftover roast veggies as constantly craving and hungry because of eating nasty carbs earlier in the week... so not worth it for the angst afterwards, I always forget that in the moment.


----------



## RirisR

Wednesday
B Weetabix yog and coffee
L 1 slice of livlife, egg bacon mushrooms
D Chicken, salad and beetroot small apple
 snacks Olives and stick of cheese.


----------



## Ditto

Wednesday - A horrid craving day.  Like every day really, but some are worse than others. My dinner was huge, far too much food for somebody trying to lose weight and be healthy, I've just put 'tons' tomatoes because I'm too ashamed to say how many I actually had! 

Weight 14 6.0 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.1 @ 9.56am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: tub cottage cheese / pint water with meds / melted cheese slices (I was desperate to eat). 
Dinner: bacons, scrambled eggs, butter, garlics, tons tomatoes, box mushrooms, olive oil, spring onions 
/ pint water / 6.6 @ 22.07


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, all bran
L: half small tin baked beans, one and half sausages, thin slice toast
D: chicken and mushrooms in brie creamy sauce, salad. small roll, raspberries and half quark desert.


----------



## RirisR

B Weetabix yog and berries
L sardines on 2 toasted liv life bread
D. Pork Chop salad and 2 halves of a roast potato
Made the mistake of eating cheese and crackers
before bed and know I will suffer for it in the am with the
BG


----------



## adrian1der

L - Ham and cheese
D - Chicken and asparagus quiche with a spinach and watercress salad


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs, slice toast
L : ryvita, pate, celery, pepper, cheese, half apple
D: Morrisons 'lightly dusted' cod fillet, cougette, spinach, peas, stewed apple and quark


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon, thin slice toast
L: ryvita, parma ham, olives, sun dried tomato, celery, cheese, half pear
D: moussaka, broccoli, jelly with berries and cream
square dark choc with nuts


----------



## Gwynn

For the first time since diagnosis last November, I broke my diet. Only a little, but, ohhh was it worth it.

Yesterday my wife asked me to cook a mixed grill, fillet steak, lambs liver, bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms cooked in butter, drained, grilled. Soooo nice, but careful, smaller portion sizes for me.

Nothing broke the diet bank bar the calories and they were only up about 150KCal.

Now back to the strict diet.


----------



## RirisR

B. Avocado and mug of coffee
D Roast Beef 1 roast potato beans,broccoli cauliflower
T crackers with pate stick of cheese chicken fridge raiders 
   Jelly and raspberries choc eclair


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> For the first time since diagnosis last November, I broke my diet. Only a little, but, ohhh was it worth it.
> 
> Yesterday my wife asked me to cook a mixed grill, fillet steak, lambs liver, bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms cooked in butter, drained, grilled. Soooo nice, but careful, smaller portion sizes for me.
> 
> Nothing broke the diet bank bar the calories and they were only up about 150KCal.
> 
> Now back to the strict diet.


I found having the odd treat helped me stick to my diet . I lost over 7 stone and have kept it off for over a year now ... walking 3 dogs does help


----------



## Kaylz

Today

B – same as usual
D – wholemeal Brunswick ham and mayo sandwich, Tunnock’s dark chocolate tea cake and a pint of water
Mug of cafetiere coffee
T – Brunswick ham, radishes, cheese coleslaw, few gherkins, baby potatoes, couple of mum’s homemade oven chips, 2 squares Lidl’s 95%, pint of water
Mug of coffee

Really want to switch to granola and yoghurt for breakfast again but not sure if my new budget will allow xx


----------



## Ditto

edit/
Can't post, it would be a double post!  Somebody post! 
~~~~~~
I was too cocky. I can't get on track with the losing weight thing. How hard can it be to lose two pounds a week? That should be doable.  Wasn't online neither and this thread keeps me accountable.

Yesterday
Weight 14 5.4 Tum 49
Not long after getting up - 7.5 @ 9.29am / pint water / Nescafe
B: fried eggs and garlics / pint water with meds
Snack: packet cashews
L: Tuna corn paste salad with dressing
D: roast lamb Sunday dinner ~~~ bowl rhubarb ~ Nescafe / pint water

Sat
Weight 14 7.6 Tum 50
Not long after getting up - 7.7 @ 5.08am / pint water / Nescafe / pint water
Brunch: tub cottage cheese / pint water with meds / pint water
Dinner: fried eggs, bacon, garlics / pint water / 7.4 @ 23.19

Fri
Weight 14 5.0 Tum 49
Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 6.27am / pint water / Nescafe with cream
B: bowl prunes (don't ask) / pint water with meds
L: 2 eggs scrambled with butter and single cream / pint water
Snack: small bowl chicken curry and rice (I know!)
D: 2 sausages, 8 onion rings
Supper: mince, mash, mashed swede, sprouts / Nescafe with cream

Thurs
Weight 14 7.0 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.3 @ 5.33am / pint water / Nescafe with cream / pint water
Brunch: 2 fried eggs / pt water with meds
Dinner: cauliflower cheese / pint water
Supper: 3 hard boiled eggs / pint water


----------



## RirisR

Usual breakfast of weetabix etc.
Lunch made a fish pie, cod - peas parsley sauce topped with potato and cheese
had a quarter of this and looks as if this is another meal not too good for me started at 5.1 and 2 hrs after gone up to 8,3
back down by tea time to 5.8
Tea 2 liv life toast and pate and an avocado  raspberries in jelly and squirty cream 
I shall have a stick of cheese before bed and that will be my day.


----------



## Ditto

You're 'allowed' to go up by at least 2 I'm sure @RirisR aren't you? I don't think 3's too bad if you came back down in a timely manner. 

Yesterday
Weight 14 6.6 Tum 49
Not long after getting up - 7.7 @ 10.15am / pint water / Nescafe
B: 'tube' of almonds going round the shops / pint water with meds
L: 2 fried eggs with bubble&squeak my sister gave me
D: scrambled eggs, baby tomatoes, mushrooms / pint water
Snack: baby tomatoes with mayo (ravenous on going to bed)  

My weight is going up not down.


----------



## Outofsorts

adrian1der said:


> L - Ham and cheese
> D - Chicken and asparagus quiche with a spinach and watercress salad


I’m new on here Adrian and I’ve just read your weight etc info , how well you have done losing over 5 stone, I’m female and overweight by 4 stone , I hope I can do as well as you ,well done  and all others similar , it’s going to be hard for me I like my food but last week after finding I’m type 2 I have to sort myself out


----------



## Leadinglights

B: thin slice toast, scrambled egg and smoked salmon
L: home made soup (mixed green stuff) ,ryvita tongue, tomato, pepper, half apple
D: pork and peppers with fajita spices, red cabbage coleslaw, quark white choc desert.


----------



## adrian1der

L - Few chunks of cheese with some pickled chillies
D - Viking Pork from the new Pinch of Nom book (pork steak topped with cheese, onions, and various flavourings) with braised red cabbage


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday
Weight 14 8.0   Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.1 @ 5.55am / pint water / Nescafe
Brunch: eggs scrambled with 2 tablespoons olive oil, baby tomatoes, garlics, mayo / pint water with meds
Snack: ham and cheese
Dinner: 2 pork chops braised, roasties I didn't ask for and in fact said don't give me any! with Brussels sprouts and green beans ~ bowl rhubarb with single cream / 2 pints water

I have decided that's it now, it'll be ready meals for the family, so they can't give me any, they'll have just enough. I will buy decent ones from M&S with any luck.


----------



## RirisR

Wednesday
B. weetabix raspberries and yoghurt topping a coffee
L 2, slice of livelife toasted with pate and a sliced avocado - Olives
T will be 2 sausages bacon egg tomato mushrooms
   4 peach slices and a tbsp of custard.
snack 1 square of dark chocolate and a small apple


----------



## AngelSprings

No breakfast : fasted until lunch time,
Lunch:  Homemade broccoli soup.  Sea bass fillet with melted cheese on the top, salad.  Mixed berries with double cream.
Evening meal: Chicken thigh, shitake mushrooms, tomatoes, coleslaw made from finely shredded broccoli stalk mixed with real mayonnaise.  Coffee with cream.


----------



## Leadinglights

Dustbin day today and embarrassing to see our rubbish scattered down the road into the next street as the bin had blown over in the night. 
B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries and granola
L: ryvita, tongue, cheese, coleslaw, half pear, few nuts
D: 2 sausages, cauliflower cheese, tomato and pepper salsa, strawberries and cream


----------



## Ditto

That is funny @Leadinglights  I am miffed at myself because I forgot to put our wheeliebin out. 

Yesterday
Weight 14 6.6 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 6.25am / pint water / Nescafe with cream
Brunch: eggs scrambled with 2 tablespoons olive oil, garlics, melted cheese / pint water with meds
Snack: 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water
Dinner: cauliflower (a lot), 1 boil in the bag cod in butter sauce / pint water

I wonder if I eat too many eggs? How many is too many?


----------



## Leadinglights

Ditto said:


> That is funny @Leadinglights  I am miffed at myself because I forgot to put our wheeliebin out.
> 
> Yesterday
> Weight 14 6.6 Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 6.25am / pint water / Nescafe with cream
> Brunch: eggs scrambled with 2 tablespoons olive oil, garlics, melted cheese / pint water with meds
> Snack: 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water
> Dinner: cauliflower (a lot), 1 boil in the bag cod in butter sauce / pint water
> 
> I wonder if I eat too many eggs? How many is too many?


Reminds me of one of the 'fad' diets of years ago, which involved eating 10 eggs a day, somebody at work was doing it and we used to wonder why he wasn't clucking. 
I'm sure we all remember those fad diets, the grapefruit diet, the cabbage soup diet, the raw food diet, did they ever work? short term maybe.


----------



## Ditto

The only diet I ever stuck to was when I was 14. I automatically did what I thought was sensible for losing weight and I lost stones! It was low carb. I just 'knew' it was the right thing to do, I think a lot of people did that then, we 'knew' that starchy stuff ie bread and potatoes would put the weight on so we just gave them up along with the obvious sugars in our tea and the chocolate, sweets and cakes which is pretty obviously really. The only other diet I did give a whirl was the almost original Weight Watchers. Not the 7 fish meals a week but the revised version that reached these shores some time later and it was 5 fish meals a week. I lost half a stone in a week but couldn't last any longer than that as I wanted to gnaw my own arm off with hunger.  Even now if I have a cup of tea, very rare for me, I have to have skimmed milk, can't bear the full fat in tea, that's due to Weight Watchers. 

Yesterday
Weight 14 5.2 Tum 49
Not long after getting up - 7.3 @ 8.43am / pint water / Nescafe with cream
Brunch: eggs scrambled with 2 tablespoons olive oil, garlics / pint water with meds
Snack: 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water
Dinner: 3 small Bird's Eye beefburgers with a lot of Mozzarella melted on top, roast in olive oil tomatoes, large bowl of rhubarb / pint water

I didn't sleep through last night so presume it was the liquor the rhubarb was in, too sweet and sugary, need to rinse that off in future then.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> The only diet I ever stuck to was when I was 14. I automatically did what I thought was sensible for losing weight and I lost stones! It was low carb. I just 'knew' it was the right thing to do, I think a lot of people did that then, we 'knew' that starchy stuff ie bread and potatoes would put the weight on so we just gave them up along with the obvious sugars in our tea and the chocolate, sweets and cakes which is pretty obviously really. The only other diet I did give a whirl was the almost original Weight Watchers. Not the 7 fish meals a week but the revised version that reached these shores some time later and it was 5 fish meals a week. I lost half a stone in a week but couldn't last any longer than that as I wanted to gnaw my own arm off with hunger.  Even now if I have a cup of tea, very rare for me, I have to have skimmed milk, can't bear the full fat in tea, that's due to Weight Watchers.
> 
> Yesterday
> Weight 14 5.2 Tum 49
> Not long after getting up - 7.3 @ 8.43am / pint water / Nescafe with cream
> Brunch: eggs scrambled with 2 tablespoons olive oil, garlics / pint water with meds
> Snack: 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water
> Dinner: 3 small Bird's Eye beefburgers with a lot of Mozzarella melted on top, roast in olive oil tomatoes, large bowl of rhubarb / pint water
> 
> I didn't sleep through last night so presume it was the liquor the rhubarb was in, too sweet and sugary, need to rinse that off in future then.


That is like me Ditto!  I lost a lot of weight as a youngster by eating lots of leafy greens and lettuce and grated carrot and not eating any starchy foods and a moderate amount of fatty foods - I used to have chicken and chips once a month as a treat.  But I used to do loads and loads of long walks - I used to walk home from school which was four miles and go on hikes on the weekend.

I also did Weight Watchers in later life and did ok with it - I did it in the days when they had little fridge magnets and portioned out starches and fats and proteins and egg and milk and it worked well for me but then they changed it all while I was succeeding and I was so cross with them because it seemed like a blatant marketing tactic to me - suddenly all the stuff we'd bought was obsolete and they wanted to sell us a ton more of 'different' things - so I left them and never went back.

I don't think you can eat too many eggs Ditto - as long as you aren't eating so many they are making the calorie intake go too high to lose weight.  I think all the guff about them being bad for cholesterol has been pretty much disproven now and they are rightly back to being seen as nutritionally valuable with a great impact for vitamins and healthy protein and minerals etc


----------



## Leadinglights

Fri
B: yoghurt and berries, scattering all bran
L: ryvita, pate, ham, celery, pickled gerkins, cheese, half pear
D: stirfry Duck and mixed veg with red pesto and blackbean spaghetti, quark with strawberries

Sat
B: bacon, egg, mushrooms, thin slice toast
L: homemade carrot, pepper and lentil soup, ryvita, ham, cheese, half apple
D: Tuna steak with lemon, courgette, green beans and spinach, stewed apple and quark
square hazelnut dark choc


----------



## RirisR

B. Usual Weetabix with yog and raspberries coffee
L1 livelife bread bacon, mushrooms and egg 
T crustless quiche made with Ham onion peppers brocolli pieces 
   topped with cottage cheese mixed with 2 eggs and finished with cheese
   and tomato's had a chocolate eclair 6g of carbs yum
 snacks Olives stick of cheese fluid throughout


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today:

*Breakfast* - streaky bacon and a fried egg and an Adonis bar with decaff coffee.

*Lunch  *- six slices of Tesco roast turkey and some walnuts and two teaspoons of Stute strawberry jam.

*Evening meal *- A small steak pie and a steak bake and a piece of Camembert cheese.

The steak bake and pie had fewer than 4g carbs in total.  I made the crust with a version of fathead dough and the filling with steak mince and a small amount of Bovril and Yellowtail Shiraz and a sprinkling of herbs and used a quarter teaspoon of xanthan gum to thicken.

Drinking all day water and decaff coffee and chai tea.


----------



## Ditto

Those pies look delicious! 

I'm not inputting due to having totally lost it. Not sure why apart from great stress but that's no excuse. I luvs how consistent and sensible you all are.


----------



## rebrascora

@Ditto 
Jan, unlike you and your wonderful honesty and openness, i only post when I am sensible.... As you can see from my very infrequent posts on this thread, I am not sensible very often although to be fair I also lose track of what I had yesterday quite often too. and I low carb graze quite frequently, so I might have picked at all sorts of stuff through the day which will very easily slip my mind by the next day.


----------



## Ditto

I have to pull it back today, went to bed feeling very poorly, it's just not worth it. 

Low carb grazing doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## rebrascora

Ditto said:


> I have to pull it back today, went to bed feeling very poorly, it's just not worth it.
> 
> Low carb grazing doesn't sound so bad.


It is bad if you end up consuming 3 packets of pork scratchings in a day plus copious amounts of cheese and peanut butter, not together I should add!


----------



## Kayes1963!

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Hello

Sorry to be ignorant. But what is  a pump user or what Is a pump.
Where can I get one of these pumps ?

Thank You
Kadir


----------



## Kaylz

Kayes1963! said:


> Hello
> 
> Sorry to be ignorant. But what is  a pump user or what Is a pump.
> Where can I get one of these pumps ?
> 
> Thank You
> Kadir


I see your profile says Type 2, is this correct?

Pumps are a form of delivering insulin instead of using insulin pens

In the UK only Type 1's are funded for pumps and even then they have to fit criteria etc so even if you were a Type 2 on insulin you wouldn't get funding I'm afraid

I also think you may have posted in the wrong thread and quoted the wrong post as there isn't anything about pumps in it
xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Those pies look delicious!
> 
> I'm not inputting due to having totally lost it. Not sure why apart from great stress but that's no excuse. I luvs how consistent and sensible you all are.


I lose track of what I eat for days on end.
I am pretty consistent though because I don't have much in the house that could derail me and the things that are in the house that are not keto - are not things I like much anyway. So I may eat too much to lose weight but I don't eat so much I gain and I don't eat anything that spikes me except very rarely and even then not anything that takes me higher than 9-ish tops.

I am also super lucky that my husband is very supportive and helps me rather than making life harder by putting unsuitable food in front of me.  I doubt I would be able to stand up to much of that @Ditto if it happened to me.

I think you do incredibly well considering the challenges you face xxx


----------



## Ditto

@rebrascora at least it's low carb stuff, I'm too ashamed to input what I'm pigging on and I'm killing myself, I really am stupid. I don't know why I'm like this. I just can't stop. It's 25 past 10, so I shall stop now and try not to look at Mum's bag of licorice on the bedroom windowsill, mind you most of the pigged half bag went straight through so I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't lose some of the gained weight tomorrow.  I know not to eat it, it raises blood pressure! Mine's high at the best of times.

@NotWorriedAtAll you are good to say this but I don't deserve any praise I'm just a greedy pig. There's really no need for it.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - same as usual
D - wholemeal German peppered salami sandwich, Tunnock's dark chocolate tea cake and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - 4 slices Brunswick ham, radishes, 2 large gherkins, baby potatoes, 4 chips, near 100g cheese coleslaw  2 squares Lidl's 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
bedtime - 4 oat nobblies
xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B: quark and berries with granola (no FFYoghurt)
L: ham gerkins tomato, cheese , ryvita, half apple
D: Salad, half roll, experimental 1st attempt at crustless quiche with ham, mushrooms, asparagus, and courgette. Verdict not as nice as standard omelette. apple and blackberry with almond sponge top with cream.


----------



## adrian1der

Tried a new recipe from the third Pinch of Nom book last night - Creamy Tuscan Chicken. Very tasty!


----------



## Ditto

Still pigging, hence not having enough water.  Plus I don't feel good. I hope I haven't got psittacosis or Polly will have to go!


----------



## RirisR

Ditto, just curious why are you pigging? does your diet not have much protein ?
that should stop any craving for food if you feel full xx


----------



## Ditto

RirisR said:


> Ditto, just curious why are you pigging? does your diet not have much protein ?
> that should stop any craving for food if you feel full xx


I wish I knew.  It's nothing to do with being full. It's horrendous is what it is. I've just stopped now, gonna have bacon egg and tomatoes for tea. Hopefully get back to 'normal' 2 meals a day low carb. I have made myself feel so ill not to mention proper grumpy.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - super berry granola with unsweetened almond milk and a mug of coffee
D - wholemeal chorizo sandwich and a nature valley oat & honey soft bake, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, broccoli and 2 squares Lidl's 95%, pint of water
mug of coffee

There has also been numerous glucose tabs consumed over the day, no idea what on earth is going on with my levels the last 2 days!
xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Tues
B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: home made leek, courgette and pea soup, ryvita, ham, gerkins, tomato, half and apple, nuts
D:grilled  chicken tikka, carrot, pepper and courgette salad, half roll, apple and blackberry crumble with cream
Wed
B: greek yoghurt and mixed berries with scattering All Bran
L: as yesterday
D: stirfry veg with chicken and riced cauliflower, quark


----------



## RirisR

Ditto said:


> I wish I knew.  It's nothing to do with being full. It's horrendous is what it is. I've just stopped now, gonna have bacon egg and tomatoes for tea. Hopefully get back to 'normal' 2 meals a day low carb. I have made myself feel so ill not to mention proper grumpy.


I find eating an avocado does stop hunger pangs its an aquired taste but it works and its healthy, your bacon egg and tomatoes is good, if you like sausages chipolato's have very few carbs if you get the nearly all meat ones, stick of cheese
and olives, you can nibble away on these food within reason of course, how about some celeriac chips thats a better choice than potato's, Im not telling you what to do Ditto this is just my way of coping with this diabetic nightmare we go through when foods are off limits my struggle is night times due to working night shifts hunger strikes me then these days
just have to be positive, hope some of these idea's help and other members might add their ideas on food tips for you  xx


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday
Weight 14 10.0  Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 7.8 @ 7.59am / pint water / Nescafe with single cream
Brunch: bacon, eggs, mushrooms, onion, coleslaw / pt water with meds
Dinner: pt water / tinned tuna mixed with hard boiled egg, mayo, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts and I ruined it by adding a large can of baked beans and sossies, felt quite ill after! / pint water

I'm going back on a liquid diet, for my liver, my tum refuses to deflate, it's horrendous. Thank you for all and any advice peoples, much appreciated.  I'm not sure if I've ever had an avocado.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Yesterday
> Weight 14 10.0  Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 7.8 @ 7.59am / pint water / Nescafe with single cream
> Brunch: bacon, eggs, mushrooms, onion, coleslaw / pt water with meds
> Dinner: pt water / tinned tuna mixed with hard boiled egg, mayo, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts and I ruined it by adding a large can of baked beans and sossies, felt quite ill after! / pint water
> 
> I'm going back on a liquid diet, for my liver, my tum refuses to deflate, it's horrendous. Thank you for all and any advice peoples, much appreciated.  I'm not sure if I've ever had an avocado.


Hi Ditto,

a combination of such gassy foods together like cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, egg and beans would have my stomach inflating like a balloon and I’d be the most unsociable person all night!  No wonder you felt unwell after hun!


----------



## adrian1der

Made a crust-less Quiche Lorraine last night from the new Pinch of Nom book - very tasty served with a spinach, watercress and rocket side salad


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto nice to see a post from you, noticed you were AWOL again xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B; yoghurt, strawberries, granola
L: homemade carrot, leek and yellow pepper soup, ryvita, cheese, tongue, celery, tomatoes.
D: steak and pepper fajitas, potato salad, tomato and watercress, jelly with fruit and cream.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday 
B - super berry granola and unsweetened almond milk, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal German peppered salami sandwich, blueberry & almond nature valley protein soft bake, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - 4 slices Brunswick ham, 2 gherkins, raw radishes, baby potatoes, 2 homemade oven chips, 100g cheese coleslaw  , 2 squares Lidl's 95% chocolate, pint of water
mug of coffee
4 oat nobblies to see me through the night
xx


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> @Ditto nice to see a post from you, noticed you were AWOL again xx


I know! I've been feeling a bit crook lately and also it's been all go. I find I can only do so much now, I am fit for nothing really.   I only watch tv, read, see to Mum, try to get out in the garden (only once this year up to now) and potter about the bungalow and that's about it. If I have to go out shopping that's me for the day. Talk about a lightweight.  Yesterday Mum was 87 so sisters came round with bro, we're in a bubble, are we still allowed bubbles? I never know what's going on. I tried to keep a lid on the carbs but I'm alway horrendous when with family. In an effort to be sensible I made my sister take everything home with her so when I wanted to carry on eating later in the day I couldn't. There was absolutely nowt in and I draw the line at parrot or cat food. 

Yesterday
Weight 14 11.2  Tum 50 
Not long after getting up - 7.2 @ 8.47am / pint water / Nescafe with dash of whole milk
Brunch: Tesco Chocolate slimming mix (like SlimFast) made with whole milk / pt water with meds
Dinner: mug tea with skimmed milk, 2 buns with Anchor spread, one with tuna and corn paste and one with beef paste, slice quiche lorraine, slice Melton Mowbray pork pie, large slice birthday cake / pint water


----------



## Kaylz

B – super berry granola with greek yoghurt, mug of coffee, vitamin d capsule

D – wholemeal spicy chorizo sandwich, blueberry & almond nature valley protein soft bake, pint of water

Mug of cafetierre coffee

T – chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onions and wrapped in parma ham, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts, small dollop of mayo, 1 square Lidl’s 95%, pint of water

Mug of coffee

4 oat nobblies and half a pint of water


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L soup as yesterday, ryvita, celery, pate, cheese, half apple, nuts
D: tray bake with chicken, aubergine, carrot, butternut squash, broccoli and cauliflower , half quark white choc desert


----------



## Ditto

I want to eat your breakfast @Leadinglights but it would send me into the stratosphere. Plus I'm allergic to bread. Plus I would then want to keep on eating and would for weeks and weeks. Wah! I like to pig out...  I think about food 24/7 it's just not normal. I wish I could get therapy. 

Yesterday
Weight 14 9.4  Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 7.42am / pint water / Nescafe with single cream
Brunch: Tesco Banana flavoured slimming mix (like SlimFast) made with whole milk / pt water with meds
Dinner: pint water / fried egg (1), bacon, mixed veg roasted in olive oil, corned beef with mustard and some Basmati rice that Mum left... / pint water

Thought about food until I went to sleep after reading till gone one. I keep the  kitchen clear though so there's nowt to eat, it's the only way. :: cries ::


----------



## Leadinglights

Ditto said:


> I want to eat your breakfast @Leadinglights but it would send me into the stratosphere. Plus I'm allergic to bread. Plus I would then want to keep on eating and would for weeks and weeks. Wah! I like to pig out...  I think about food 24/7 it's just not normal. I wish I could get therapy.
> 
> Yesterday
> Weight 14 9.4  Tum 49 1/2
> Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 7.42am / pint water / Nescafe with single cream
> Brunch: Tesco Banana flavoured slimming mix (like SlimFast) made with whole milk / pt water with meds
> Dinner: pint water / fried egg (1), bacon, mixed veg roasted in olive oil, corned beef with mustard and some Basmati rice that Mum left... / pint water
> 
> Thought about food until I went to sleep after reading till gone one. I keep the  kitchen clear though so there's nowt to eat, it's the only way. :: cries ::


It was a 25g slice of toast so 12g carb I reckon, so usually ok for me.


----------



## rebrascora

I actually remember yesterday so here goes.....

Breakfast:-  Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with 7 raspberries, dessert spoon of mixed seeds, half a teaspoon of cocoa power and a couple of small handfuls of Super Nutty granola. Coffee with cream.

Lunch:-       Small bowl of pea and ham soup followed by a small dish of cabbage cooked in butter with salt and pepper topped with a beef goulash concoction and flakes of parmesan.

Snack:-      2   packets of Gruntled salt and vinegar pork scratchings... Naughty but sooo nice and I was doing a lot of physical activity so needed the salt and the calories.

                  Low carb hot chocolate followed by a small glass of port and some cheese (Cornigh blue and Vintage Somerset cheddar) 

Supper:-    Deluxe Quarter pounder burger(no bun) with fried chestnut mushrooms and a large salad including mixed leaves 2 cherry tomatoes and cucumber, balsamic vinegar and a large dollop of full fat mayonnaise.


----------



## adrian1der

Chicken with tomato and mascarpone from Tom Kerridge's book "Loose Weight for Good". Served with steamed green beans - very tasty.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Deluxe Quarter pounder burger(


I take it these are Lidl's? Sorry! BUT do you remember carb value? I can make a mean burger but really lack the motivation and time xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> I take it these are Lidl's? Sorry! BUT do you remember carb value? I can make a mean burger but really lack the motivation and time xx


Yes they are Lidl Deluxe  "Ultimate" Aberdeen Angus beef steak burgers. 0.4g carbs per burger (2 pack). I got them reduced. Typical orange sticker 30% Lidl reduction so £2.69 reduced to £1.88 They are whopping juicy chunky burgers and they don't shrink like many do when you cook them.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Yes they are Lidl Deluxe  "Ultimate" Aberdeen Angus beef steak burgers. 0.4g carbs per burger (2 pack). I got them reduced. Typical orange sticker 30% Lidl reduction so £2.69 reduced to £1.88 They are whopping juicy chunky burgers and they don't shrink like many do when you cook them.


Awesome! I'll get Bruce to have a look for them next week as there's quite some list for tomorrow  cheers!  xx


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> I actually remember yesterday so here goes.....
> 
> Breakfast:-  Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with 7 raspberries, dessert spoon of mixed seeds, half a teaspoon of cocoa power and a couple of small handfuls of Super Nutty granola. Coffee with cream.
> 
> Lunch:-       Small bowl of pea and ham soup followed by a small dish of cabbage cooked in butter with salt and pepper topped with a beef goulash concoction and flakes of parmesan.
> 
> Snack:-      2   packets of Gruntled salt and vinegar pork scratchings... Naughty but sooo nice and I was doing a lot of physical activity so needed the salt and the calories.
> 
> Low carb hot chocolate followed by a small glass of port and some cheese (Cornigh blue and Vintage Somerset cheddar)
> 
> Supper:-    Deluxe Quarter pounder burger(no bun) with fried chestnut mushrooms and a large salad including mixed leaves 2 cherry tomatoes and cucumber, balsamic vinegar and a large dollop of full fat mayonnaise.


Are your Gruntled pork scratchings from Amazon?


----------



## Ditto

All day I lasted out, then I 'persuaded' Mum to have the hot x buns I bought 'her' and now I've eaten 2 slathered in Anchor and feel deathly. I've had an epiphany though. I give up with losing weight, not gonna happen so what I'm gonna do is to try and keep my bg level, that's what I should be concentrating on... I need to buy more strips. The buns will have put me in double figures. Good grief, I'm scared to test.   I also finished off Mum's barm, she was about to give it another go, takes her hours to eat anything, torture for me, so I said why not have a hot x bun instead so I could finish it. I'm Machiavellian when it comes to food, to my own detriment.


----------



## Leadinglights

Ditto said:


> All day I lasted out, then I 'persuaded' Mum to have the hot x buns I bought 'her' and now I've eaten 2 slathered in Anchor and feel deathly. I've had an epiphany though. I give up with losing weight, not gonna happen so what I'm gonna do is to try and keep my bg level, that's what I should be concentrating on... I need to buy more strips. The buns will have put me in double figures. Good grief, I'm scared to test.   I also finished off Mum's barm, she was about to give it another go, takes her hours to eat anything, torture for me, so I said why not have a hot x bun instead so I could finish it. I'm Machiavellian when it comes to food, to my own detriment.


Just a thought have you tried hypnosis? Not tried it myself but I have heard it works for some people or should I wash my mouth out.


----------



## Ditto

I always fancied giving it a whirl! I might look into that, couldn't hurt could it. Mind you, my brother-in-law had a funny turn when he was hypnotised at Haven and made a show of himself on stage. 

Wonder how much it costs? Maybe when lockdown is finished.


----------



## WendyB61

rebrascora said:


> I actually remember yesterday so here goes.....
> 
> Breakfast:-  Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with 7 raspberries, dessert spoon of mixed seeds, half a teaspoon of cocoa power and a couple of small handfuls of Super Nutty granola. Coffee with cream.
> 
> Lunch:-       Small bowl of pea and ham soup followed by a small dish of cabbage cooked in butter with salt and pepper topped with a beef goulash concoction and flakes of parmesan.
> 
> Snack:-      2   packets of Gruntled salt and vinegar pork scratchings... Naughty but sooo nice and I was doing a lot of physical activity so needed the salt and the calories.
> 
> Low carb hot chocolate followed by a small glass of port and some cheese (Cornigh blue and Vintage Somerset cheddar)
> 
> Supper:-    Deluxe Quarter pounder burger(no bun) with fried chestnut mushrooms and a large salad including mixed leaves 2 cherry tomatoes and cucumber, balsamic vinegar and a large dollop of full fat mayonnaise.


Where do you get low carb hot chocolate?


----------



## rebrascora

WendyB61 said:


> Where do you get low carb hot chocolate?


Sorry that should have read "low calorie" not low carb hot chocolate. I think it is a jar of Lidl stuff that I have had for ages. As a Type 1 I can inject insulin to cover it and it does spike my levels about 3 mmols if I don't inject some insulin. I sometimes have a mug of it to bring my levels up before bed, if I am say 4 or 5 at bedtime, to reduce the risk of an overnight hypo.


----------



## adrian1der

Tried another new recipe from the third Pinch of Nom book last night - Dijon Pork which was excellent. Slices of pork tenderloin cooked in a mustard, creamy sauce.


----------



## Ditto

I wish I could cook. That sounds delicious @adrian1der 

Yesterday
Weight 14 9.4 Tum 49 1/2
Not long after getting up - 6.8 @ 7.05am / pint water / Nescafe with single cream 
Breakfast:  2 hard boiled eggs / pt water with meds
Lunch: tuna pasta salad, bag salt and vinegar peanuts / pint water
Dinner: can chilli con carne / 2 hot cross buns with copious Anchor / bit of left over ham salad bun / pint water 
/ 11.11 @ 21.33


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der I am so impressed that you try all these new recipes.... and on an almost daily basis! Do you shop specifically for them or adapt them to what you have in stock?
I thing planning is my major downfall. When I feel like cooking I tend to look through the fridge and see what I have that needs using up and then cobble something together. Can't remember the last time I followed a recipe. The current meal sitting in front of me is the left over beef goulash. It is only a goulash in that it is beef in a tomato and onion and vegetable sauce which is heavily seasoned with paprika and served with cabbage because it is much lower carb than potatoes and needed using up. I may have made a proper goulash from a real recipe once many years ago but for me looking at a book and rummaging through cupboards for ingredients and weighing and measuring just makes it all so much more complicated than I can be bothered with, so I just throw a few things together that I think should be in there and add a few more that probably shouldn't but need using up. Adjust seasoning to taste and whatever results is a unique never to be repeated experience.... good or bad!... For the record this is pretty OK although I have just over seasoned this last portion with a bit too much black pepper and my mouth is tingling.... either that or I am hypoing!


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday
Weight 14 8.2 Tum 49 1/2>
Not long after getting up - 7.6 @ 7.56am / pint water / Nescafe with single cream
Brunch: @ 10.30 carton cottage cheese, 2 hard boiled eggs mixed in mmm / pt water with meds
Snack: so I could last out till dinner, I just want to eat all the darned time! slice turkey, couple slices ham, 2 baby toms
Dinner: pint water / tons sausages baked in the oven by sister, mash with squashy peas nom nom nom / pint water

I refused the ice cream cornet with a flake in it this afternoon because like I said to my sister I'll only have to confess it on the forum and I just can't face it.


----------



## Leadinglights

Fri
B:Full fat greek yoghurt, blueberries, All Bran
L: carrot, red pepper and lentil soup, ryvita, cheese, ham half apple
D: chicken Tikka, stir fry mix veg, thin slice bread
Sat
B: bacon, egg, mushrooms, thin slice toast
L: soup, rest of chicken tikka, coleslaw, cheese, half apple
D: tuna steak, broccoli, spinach with pesto sauce, jelly with berries and cream


----------



## RirisR

Yesterday
B Yoghurt and raspberries a coffee
D. Fish and roasted (what they call) mediteranean veg
   aubergine and courgette included and absolutly gross
   dont care how healthy it is wont be having that again
Tea time low fat crackers with blue cheese, a choc eclair
jelly and cream and olives a bit later.


----------



## Leadinglights

RirisR said:


> Yesterday
> B Yoghurt and raspberries a coffee
> D. Fish and roasted (what they call) mediteranean veg
> aubergine and courgette included and absolutly gross
> dont care how healthy it is wont be having that again
> Tea time low fat crackers with blue cheese, a choc eclair
> jelly and cream and olives a bit later.


I absolutely love ratatouille but my OH hates it and gets very nervous if he sees aubergine, courgette, peppers and tomatoes on the chopping board even though he likes all those ingredients individually or it a tray bake with lamb or pork or chicken with plenty of spices. Maybe it was in combination with the fish?


----------



## rebrascora

Must confess whilst I love Mediterranean veg and ratatouille in particular, I really wouldn't fancy it with fish although I do sometimes use aubergine to soak up the surplus butter and fish oils when I have pan fried salmon. For me, tomatoes and fish are a big "NO-NO" combination although I appreciate that there are many recipes which combine the two and I am sure some people really enjoy them together.... just not me.


----------



## RirisR

Leadinglights said:


> I absolutely love ratatouille but my OH hates it and gets very nervous if he sees aubergine, courgette, peppers and tomatoes on the chopping board even though he likes all those ingredients individually or it a tray bake with lamb or pork or chicken with plenty of spices. Maybe it was in combination with the fish?


No the fish was really good and peppers and tomatoes and onion
just revolting aubergine and courgette


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday
Weight 14 9.2 Tum 50
Not long after getting up - 7.4 @ 5.29am / pint water with senna / Nescafe with single cream
B: scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomato, bacon, olive oil 
L: carton cottage cheese / pt water with meds
D: pint water / chicken pasta salad, diet coke - bits / pint water / luxury biscuits from Mum's jar, horrid, dunno why I was eating them, I just don't know, felt 'lost' because the day didn't go according to plan. 

The Day Before Yesterday
Weight 14 8.4 Tum <50
Not long after getting up - 6.9 @ 6.33am / pint water with senna / Nescafe with single cream
Snack @ 10.24 small bag peanuts (a mistake as it was three bags for 79p and I ate all the darned bags today!)
Brunch: @ 11ish 2 fried eggs 1/2 pack mushrooms 2 tomatoes 3 rashers bacon / pt water with meds
Snack: the second bag of peanuts :: sigh ::
Dinner: pint water / steak and cabbage / pint water / 7.0 @ 18.44 / the last bag of peanuts

I want to do rigid two meals a day low carb but I can't manage it, I can't stop eating...


----------



## rosie1

hi yesterday l had a ready meal spaggettie boll from sainsburys for dinner is this bad and garlic bread help please


----------



## rosie1

first time on this, yesterday l had sainsburys ready meal spagettie boll  with garlic bread is this bad l dont see it can be as l take my metformin after but nurse says blood suger to high l dont under stand so why do l take metformin for l feel like giving up.


----------



## rosie1

hi l had a ready meal yesterday with garlic bread , lm told by my nurse mine blood suger to high but l take metformin tab after this , weres the point of me taken the tablet, l give up


----------



## Leadinglights

rosie1 said:


> first time on this, yesterday l had sainsburys ready meal spagettie boll  with garlic bread is this bad l dont see it can be as l take my metformin after but nurse says blood suger to high l dont under stand so why do l take metformin for l feel like giving up.


Welcome to this forum where I'm sure you will find lots of helpful advise. But as far as your meal was concerned it has some quite high carbohydrate components, the pasta and the bread and probably the sauce as well. You should find the carbohydrate content on the packaging so you can see how much carb it contained. Taking metformin does not mean that you don't need to be careful about the amount of carbs you are having, it just helps the body cope and use the insulin you are naturally producing a bit better but you still can't afford to overload your body with more than it can cope with.
So you could think about having a smaller portion and bulking out with plenty of green veg or salad. Things like meat, fish, eggs, cheese, and vegetables are good choices but starchy veg like potatoes, sweet potatoes and parsnips are high carb as is pasta and rice so those are best restricted. It is often recommended that you self test with a blood glucose monitor so you can see the effect various meals and foods have on your blood glucose level. Testing before you eat and after 2 hours is a suggested regime. There is no need to avoid fats and protein, indeed full fat versions usually have less carbohydrates than low fat and help to stop you feeling hungry when you reduce the carbohydrates you have. 
It is a good idea to keep a food diary so you can see what foods you are having and maybe you could reduce some of the high carb foods. It is better to take things slowly as reducing blood sugar too quickly can sometimes cause visual problems.
I'm sure a few others will offer some advice and point to some links which are aimed at newly diagnosed folk. 
Do look at some of the meals that people have to give you some ideas.


----------



## rosie1

Leadinglights said:


> Welcome to this forum where I'm sure you will find lots of helpful advise. But as far as your meal was concerned it has some quite high carbohydrate components, the pasta and the bread and probably the sauce as well. You should find the carbohydrate content on the packaging so you can see how much carb it contained. Taking metformin does not mean that you don't need to be careful about the amount of carbs you are having, it just helps the body cope and use the insulin you are naturally producing a bit better but you still can't afford to overload your body with more than it can cope with.
> So you could think about having a smaller portion and bulking out with plenty of green veg or salad. Things like meat, fish, eggs, cheese, and vegetables are good choices but starchy veg like potatoes, sweet potatoes and parsnips are high carb as is pasta and rice so those are best restricted. It is often recommended that you self test with a blood glucose monitor so you can see the effect various meals and foods have on your blood glucose level. Testing before you eat and after 2 hours is a suggested regime. There is no need to avoid fats and protein, indeed full fat versions usually have less carbohydrates than low fat and help to stop you feeling hungry when you reduce the carbohydrates you have.
> It is a good idea to keep a food diary so you can see what foods you are having and maybe you could reduce some of the high carb foods. It is better to take things slowly as reducing blood sugar too quickly can sometimes cause visual problems.
> I'm sure a few others will offer some advice and point to some links which are aimed at newly diagnosed folk.
> Do look at some of the meals that people have to give you some ideas.


lm sorry but l cant cope with counting  b carbsthis has up set me today l dont know what the hell to eat now lm sorry  l give up


----------



## rosie1

rosie1 said:


> lm sorry but l cant cope with counting  b carbsthis has up set me today l dont know what the hell to eat now lm sorry  l give up


what if l dont wont to eat meat every day


----------



## rebrascora

Hi. No one is saying you have to eat meat every day.  You can have eggs or fish or cheese or nuts or mushrooms instead. In order to lower your Blood Glucose levels you need to reduce the amount of carbohydrates you eat.... that means less bread and pasta and potatoes and breakfast cereal etc. You might try eating a smaller portion of these foods or having something completely different instead.....
For instance, if you have breakfast cereal at the moment for breakfast, try having an omelette instead because eggs do not contain carbohydrate. You can have mushrooms and ham and cheese or even prawns in your omelette if you like. I often have a salad with my omelette and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw with it instead of bread, because the bread will raise my Blood Glucose levels and be bad for my diabetes.
Or many of us have Natural Greek yoghurt with a few berries (I buy bags of frozen berries and defrost a couple of tablespoons in the microwave each day to go in my yoghurt) with some chopped nuts and mixed seeds like pumpkin and sunflower and sesame and chia seeds. 
These breakfasts will be much easier on your BG levels than a bowl of cereal or a couple of slices of toast. 

We can make similar suggestions for other meals if you would like, but just changing one meal at a time and getting into a routine with that new food will really start to help your Glucose levels come down.


----------



## Kaylz

@Leadinglights very well said!  xx


----------



## Leadinglights

I know being diagnosed is hard to get your head round but as has been said, small steps day at a time should all help. If you look at the learning zone and Maggie Davey's letter to newly diagnosed Type 2 which can be found in the links hopefully you can find a route to getting your blood glucose better controlled. 
Gone are the days when your medical practice managed your diabetes for you, coming round to give you your medication on a daily basis and the recognition that everybody is different so no one size fits all when it comes to meds or diet, so people have to find a way to self manage the condition by finding a dietary and exercise regime which suits them. 
A book you may find useful is Carbs and Cals which give the carb content of a whole range of foods so together with some digital scales takes the guess work out of knowing what you are eating. Knowing how much carbohydrate (not just sugars) you are having is much easier than trying to count calories as you can basically ignore the fat and protein content.


----------



## Kaylz

2 Lifts
B - Super Nutty granola and Greek yoghurt, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal German salami sandwich and a nature valley oats & honey protein soft bake, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - 4 slices Brunswick ham, radishes, 3 homemade oven chips, baby potatoes, 2 gherkins, hefty serving of cheese coleslaw, 2 squares Lidl's 95% chocolate, pint of water
mug of coffee
3 and 3 quarter oat nobblies

On to Lindt 90% after tea tonight as didn't realise I was almost out of Lidl's 95%!    xx


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> @adrian1der I am so impressed that you try all these new recipes.... and on an almost daily basis! Do you shop specifically for them or adapt them to what you have in stock?


Hi Barbara
I do the menu planning on a Friday evening, then do the online shop at Sainsbury's for delivery on Saturday. We have a very good farm shop half a mile away so a few trips during the week for meat. Usually Monday and Friday.

I have a list of thinks I've cooked that we like and recipes I've found that I want to try.

Mongolian Beef last night which was another new one from the new Pinch of Nom book


----------



## Leadinglights

rosie1 said:


> lm sorry but l cant cope with counting  b carbsthis has up set me today l dont know what the hell to eat now lm sorry  l give up


Perhaps this book would be useful for you to look at.
Gretchen Becker's book is a great reference
First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed (Marlowe Diabetes Library): Amazon.co.uk: Becker, Gretchen: 9780738218601: Books​Buy First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed (Marlowe Diabetes Library) Illustrated by Becker, Gretchen (ISBN: 9780738218601) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.
www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## grovesy

Leadinglights said:


> Perhaps this book would be useful for you to look at.
> Gretchen Becker's book is a great reference
> First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed (Marlowe Diabetes Library): Amazon.co.uk: Becker, Gretchen: 9780738218601: Books​Buy First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed (Marlowe Diabetes Library) Illustrated by Becker, Gretchen (ISBN: 9780738218601) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.
> www.amazon.co.uk


@rosie1 profile says they have been a member since 2013.


----------



## Kaylz

rosie1 said:


> lm sorry but l cant cope with counting  b carbsthis has up set me today l dont know what the hell to eat now lm sorry  l give up


Why don't you try easing yourself in? Say counting carbs in one meal a day and then progress after a week to 2 meals (if you eat more than one that is), none of us want to do it but some of us were thrown in at the deep end and had to learn very quickly to be able to eat, I struggle with other issues in daily life but I still need to carb count even on days my contamination OCD takes over which is most days this last year, unfortunately this and testing regularly is likely the only things that will help you gain better control


----------



## rosie1

rebrascora said:


> Hi. No one is saying you have to eat meat every day.  You can have eggs or fish or cheese or nuts or mushrooms instead. In order to lower your Blood Glucose levels you need to reduce the amount of carbohydrates you eat.... that means less bread and pasta and potatoes and breakfast cereal etc. You might try eating a smaller portion of these foods or having something completely different instead.....
> For instance, if you have breakfast cereal at the moment for breakfast, try having an omelette instead because eggs do not contain carbohydrate. You can have mushrooms and ham and cheese or even prawns in your omelette if you like. I often have a salad with my omelette and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw with it instead of bread, because the bread will raise my Blood Glucose levels and be bad for my diabetes.
> Or many of us have Natural Greek yoghurt with a few berries (I buy bags of frozen berries and defrost a couple of tablespoons in the microwave each day to go in my yoghurt) with some chopped nuts and mixed seeds like pumpkin and sunflower and sesame and chia seeds.
> These breakfasts will be much easier on your BG levels than a bowl of cereal or a couple of slices of toast.
> 
> We can make similar suggestions for other meals if you would like, but just changing one meal at a time and getting into a routine with that new food will really start to help your Glucose levels come down.


isnt cheese bad for your blood pressure.


----------



## Leadinglights

grovesy said:


> @rosie1 profile says they have been a member since 2013.


I apologise if I misunderstood but there was a comment 'first time on this' which I took to mean they were new to diabetes and the forum.


----------



## rosie1

rebrascora said:


> Hi. No one is saying you have to eat meat every day.  You can have eggs or fish or cheese or nuts or mushrooms instead. In order to lower your Blood Glucose levels you need to reduce the amount of carbohydrates you eat.... that means less bread and pasta and potatoes and breakfast cereal etc. You might try eating a smaller portion of these foods or having something completely different instead.....
> For instance, if you have breakfast cereal at the moment for breakfast, try having an omelette instead because eggs do not contain carbohydrate. You can have mushrooms and ham and cheese or even prawns in your omelette if you like. I often have a salad with my omelette and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw with it instead of bread, because the bread will raise my Blood Glucose levels and be bad for my diabetes.
> Or many of us have Natural Greek yoghurt with a few berries (I buy bags of frozen berries and defrost a couple of tablespoons in the microwave each day to go in my yoghurt) with some chopped nuts and mixed seeds like pumpkin and sunflower and sesame and chia seeds.
> These breakfasts will be much easier on your BG levels than a bowl of cereal or a couple of slices of toast.
> 
> We can make similar suggestions for other meals if you would like, but just changing one meal at a time and getting into a routine with that new food will really start to help your Glucose levels come down.


surly cheese isnt good for your blood presser


----------



## Orientmick

Hi I'm on my fourth week of trulicity so yesterdays food intake well below my usual 
Breakfast: fruit 
Lunch:  small bowl of museli
Dinner: lamb steak, mash and sweetcorn


----------



## RirisR

B Weetabix and yoghurt Coffee
L  Home made soup  2 liv life toasted bread childs apple
T Chicken Kiev small portion of cauliflower cheese and 2
   small roast potatoes, snacks square of chocolate, olives


----------



## rosie1

Leadinglights said:


> I apologise if I misunderstood but there was a comment 'first time on this' which I took to mean they were new to diabetes and the forum.


first time on this page


----------



## rosie1

Leadinglights said:


> I apologise if I misunderstood but there was a comment 'first time on this' which I took to mean they were new to diabetes and the forum.


its my first time on this page


----------



## rosie1

grovesy said:


> @rosie1 profile says they have been a member since 2013.


l never said l was new


----------



## Kaylz

RirisR said:


> Weetabix and yoghurt


Is that good? I'd never have thought of putting yoghurt with weetabix, it was always warm milk when I had them lol xx


----------



## grovesy

rosie1 said:


> l never said l was new


I did not think you did you were as I noticed it said well known member under your name, and I saw you had been a member for a long time. I was pointing it out to @Leadinglights who seemed to think you were new.


----------



## Kaylz

People assumed because you said first time here, not everyone looks under avatar to see a person's status nor does everyone hover over a name to check when they joined, no harm done so think it can be left alone xx


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> I apologise if I misunderstood but there was a comment 'first time on this' which I took to mean they were new to diabetes and the forum.


I can see why you'd think that, I don't always look at the avatar to see their member status such as "well known member" and "new member" etc, nor do I often hover over their name to see when they became a member, no harm done  xx


----------



## Outofsorts

Leadinglights said:


> Perhaps this book would be useful for you to look at.
> Gretchen Becker's book is a great reference
> First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed (Marlowe Diabetes Library): Amazon.co.uk: Becker, Gretchen: 9780738218601: Books​Buy First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed (Marlowe Diabetes Library) Illustrated by Becker, Gretchen (ISBN: 9780738218601) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.
> www.amazon.co.uk


I’ve just ordered this book on your advice leadinglights also carbs and cals think we newcomers do need to educate ourselves and not just leave it to the doctors , when you can get hold of them


----------



## Ditto

The forum is cracking me up at the minute; I feel at 6s and 7s and the forum seems at 6s and 7s, we're all mad March hares. 

I shan't bore you all with my eats yesterday and today, I've just gone blah and can't be bothered which is ridiculous because the type 2 won't be taking a backseat, it'll still be trying to do me in insidiuously. I really need to do a liquid milk diet to get my tum to go down. I hates it. 

Stay safe, well and sensible everybody. I'm so down I couldn't even be bothered to have any tea so my brother trying to be helpful made me cheese on extremely buttery Jacob's cream crackers. Aw. I ate 'em of course, not going to refuse food that somebody made for me, will measure later to see what's what. Dire no doubt.


----------



## rebrascora

rosie1 said:


> isnt cheese bad for your blood pressure.


Cheese is probably a lot less of a problem for your Blood Pressure (if you suffer from high BP) than bread and pasta are for your diabetes, I can assure you. Obviously it is not good to be eating masses of cheese and you should choose good quality cheese rather than highly processed cheese like those "plastic" cheese slices, but you asked for us to comment on the food you had for tea.... spaghetti bolognaise ready meal with garlic bread....  and we are trying to tell you that it wasn't a good choice for a diabetic and to suggest alternative foods which would be better for your diabetes.


----------



## rosie1

to day lve had a chicken sandwich and a cup of soup l didnt have any veg in as lm waiting for my online shopping and lm sheilding l have to eat what l have l have no one living near to do shopping for me and l dont have a car so l cant go to some bloody farm shop.


----------



## rosie1

rebrascora said:


> Cheese is probably a lot less of a problem for your Blood Pressure (if you suffer from high BP) than bread and pasta are for your diabetes, I can assure you. Obviously it is not good to be eating masses of cheese and you should choose good quality cheese rather than highly processed cheese like those "plastic" cheese slices, but you asked for us to comment on the food you had for tea.... spaghetti bolognaise ready meal with garlic bread....  and we are trying to tell you that it wasn't a good choice for a diabetic and to suggest alternative foods which would be better for your diabetes.


you talk a bout cheese in plastic l dont no where you shop but  theres no cheese at the moment unwraped cos of covied you said l made the wrong choice with my dinner but you but you didnt say what l should eat you sound like the nurse  l got angry at, your both reading from a script


----------



## RirisR

Kaylz said:


> Is that good? I'd never have thought of putting yoghurt with weetabix, it was always warm milk when I had them lol xx


Yummy I warm the milk top with yoghurt then raspberries
delicious xx


----------



## rebrascora

rosie1 said:


> you talk a bout cheese in plastic l dont no where you shop but  theres no cheese at the moment unwraped cos of covied you said l made the wrong choice with my dinner but you but you didnt say what l should eat you sound like the nurse  l got angry at, your both reading from a script



Did you read right through my post where I suggested an omelette with salad and coleslaw. You could have that for breakfast or lunch or evening meal.... obviously not all the same day! How about a gammon steak or sausages with cauliflower cheese? That is one of my favourite evening meals. 

The "plastic" cheese I was referring to is the shiny slices of prepacked cheese which are sometimes separated with squares of plastic to make them easy to separate. I was calling them "plastic" because they look shiny like plastic. 
It is best to buy a wedge of proper cheese and cut slices off it yourself but perhaps you already do that. Those ready sliced ones contain extra additives.

I am genuinely trying to help you but I am sorry if my posts are making you angry and I will not reply to you anymore. I wish you well and hope that someone else will be able to offer better support to you.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora and you've done a fine job,  don't feel disheartened, the rest of us can see your doing your best to help xx


----------



## Kaylz

@rosie1 your coming across as very rude, nobody suggest you go to a farm shop, @adrian1der was replying to @rebrascora about what he does, not once did anyone suggest you do the same

On your not of "but you didn't say what I should eat" is because nobody can tell you that, we are all INDIVIDUAL and tolerate different things, different amount of things etc so you have to find what you can tolerate as the individual you are by testing your BG before eating and then again 2 hours later looking for no more than a 2-3 mmol rise, if it's more then you may need to look at reducing the portion size of the carbs consumed or eliminate it from your menu

All the other members have done is offered good advice to you and you seem to have thrown it straight back in their faces, they don't deserve that

We're here to support each other and that's what we have tried to do xx


----------



## karelizco

I found a great bread in Tesco Sourdough Rye https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300547129. Its very low sugar.  So I had 2 pieces with meridian blueberry jam and almond butter for breakfast

Lunch I had 2 ryvita with soft goats cheese and smoked salmon

Dinner stirfry prawns with pakchoi - made sauce with almond butter, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic and chilli and small amount of rice noodles. Delicious

Went from 5.2 to 6.4


----------



## Kaylz

karelizco said:


> I found a great bread in Tesco Sourdough Rye https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300547129. Its very low sugar.  So I had 2 pieces with meridian blueberry jam and almond butter for breakfast
> 
> Lunch I had 2 ryvita with soft goats cheese and smoked salmon
> 
> Dinner stirfry prawns with pakchoi - made sauce with almond butter, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic and chilli and small amount of rice noodles. Delicious
> 
> Went from 5.2 to 6.4


Sounds like a lovely tasty menu!   xx


----------



## rosie1

Kaylz said:


> @rosie1 your coming across as very rude, nobody suggest you go to a farm shop, @adrian1der was replying to @rebrascora about what he does, not once did anyone suggest you do the same
> 
> On your not of "but you didn't say what I should eat" is because nobody can tell you that, we are all INDIVIDUAL and tolerate different things, different amount of things etc so you have to find what you can tolerate as the individual you are by testing your BG before eating and then again 2 hours later looking for no more than a 2-3 mmol rise, if it's more then you may need to look at reducing the portion size of the carbs consumed or eliminate it from your menu
> 
> All the other members have done is offered good advice to you and you seem to have thrown it straight back in their faces, they don't deserve that
> 
> We're here to support each other and that's what we have tried to do xx


ok  l wont comment any more


----------



## Kaylz

rosie1 said:


> ok  l wont comment any more


I get your probably angry but diet is something you have to take care of yourself to find what you can tolerate, many things have been suggested but please be kind


----------



## adrian1der

Crust-less chicken and asparagus quiche last night with a rocket, spinach and watercress salad. Yum!


----------



## Ditto

@rosie1 my go to low carb meal is bacon and eggs, tastes divine and always fills me up.


----------



## Kaylz

3 Lifts
2 Lifts
B - super nutty granola and greek yoghurt, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal german peppered salami sandwich, nature valley blueberry & almond protein soft bake and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onion and wrapped in parma ham, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts, 1 square Lindt 90% (can't say I'm to keen on it now!) pint of water
mug of coffee
4 and a half oat nobblies
xx


----------



## RirisR

Today
Usual breakfast of Weetabix with its topping
Lunch 4 low carb crackers and pate and an apple
Tea Corn Beef with a salad and beetroot and coleslaw
and a few oven chips first time in ages have had those
delicious...


----------



## Leadinglights

Tues
B: 1 sausage with half small tin baked beans, thin slice toast
L: Ryvita, pate, red pepper, celery, pickled red cabbage, cheese, half orange
D: mince and veg bolognaise, broccoli, strawberries and cream

Wed
B: Yoghurt and berries with mixed seeds 
L: ryvita, tongue, hard boiled egg, cheese celery, pepper, half orange
D; bolognaise sauce, salad, edamame bean pasta, strawberries and cream


----------



## adrian1der

Friday - Peppercorn chicken with garlic and lemon asparagus
Saturday - Home made doner kebabs, pink pickled onions, cabbage salad and chilli mayo
Sunday - Roast loin of pork with braised red cabbage and buttered white cabbage
Yesterday - Chilli with cauli rice
Today - Smoked salmon and asparagus quiche with a beetroot salad
Tomorrow - Chinese chicken and broccoli with Cauli Rice
Thursday - Pork larb lettuce wraps
Friday Pan seared duck breast with pickled shiitake mushrooms and soy glazed spring onions


----------



## Leadinglights

adrian1der said:


> Friday - Peppercorn chicken with garlic and lemon asparagus
> Saturday - Home made doner kebabs, pink pickled onions, cabbage salad and chilli mayo
> Sunday - Roast loin of pork with braised red cabbage and buttered white cabbage
> Yesterday - Chilli with cauli rice
> Today - Smoked salmon and asparagus quiche with a beetroot salad
> Tomorrow - Chinese chicken and broccoli with Cauli Rice
> Thursday - Pork larb lettuce wraps
> Friday Pan seared duck breast with pickled shiitake mushrooms and soy glazed spring onions


You are so well organised, that looks a fabulous menu and should inspire anyone and make them realise your food does not have to be boring and tasteless. We shall be queueing up at your door if you are not careful.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

For tea I'm having -
homemade minced beef casserole
1/2 a tub of tesco mashed potato - 30g of carbs
2 aunt bessie's dumplings - 44g of carbs
1 pot of ambrosia custard - 19g of carbs

Total carbs 93g

1 chocolate éclair 12g of carbs
 - did 1 extra unit of humalog


----------



## Leadinglights

mum2westiesGill said:


> For tea I'm having -
> homemade minced beef casserole
> 1/2 a tub of tesco mashed potato - 30g of carbs
> 1 aunt bessie's dumpling - 22g of carbs
> 1 pot of ambrosia custard - 19g of carbs
> 
> Total carbs 71g


Appetising though that menu looks, there are more carbs than I allow myself for the day. Type 2 no meds.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, berries and seeds
L: ryvita, pate, ham, cheese, celery, tomato, half orange
D: tandoori salmon with cauliflower, courgette, pepper, tomato and spring onion salad. half roll. Quark desert with seeds


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Leadinglights said:


> Appetising though that menu looks, there are more carbs than I allow myself for the day. Type 2 no meds.


I'm type 1 so inject for it


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
4 Lifts
B - super berry granola and Greek yoghurt, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal salami sandwich, oats & honey nature valley protein soft bake, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - Brunswick ham, 2 gherkins, 100g cheese coleslaw, radishes, baby potatoes, 3 oven chips then 2 squares Lindt 90%, pint of water
mug of coffee
4 digestive biscuits

Today
4 Lifts
B - same as yesterday
D - same as yesterday
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onions and wrapped in parma ham, baby potatoes, roast sprouts, blob of mayo then 1 square Lindt 90%
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## adrian1der

Kaylz said:


> T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onions and wrapped in parma ham


That sounds really nice!


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> That sounds really nice!


It really is and Bubbles enjoys his little bit too haha (spring onions not included in the wee bit he gets lol) xx


----------



## adrian1der

I do chicken stuffed with stilton wrapped in streaky bacon but mozzarella and Parma ham sounds good. Do you just make a cut and fill with mozzarella or do you do a ballotine?


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> I do chicken stuffed with stilton wrapped in streaky bacon but mozzarella and Parma ham sounds good. Do you just make a cut and fill with mozzarella or do you do a ballotine?


Not a fan of stilton myself lol, yeah just a slit up the side of the breast and place slices of mozzarella in, don't do too much faffing in this house haha xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Something similar myself yesterday, chicken breast stuffed with pesto wrapped in parma ham, with red cabbage coleslaw and salad.
Lunch: homemade green veg soup, ryvita, tongue, cheese, celery, half pear.
B: cheese on toast with poached egg.


----------



## Lesleym

adrian1der said:


> Friday - Peppercorn chicken with garlic and lemon asparagus
> Saturday - Home made doner kebabs, pink pickled onions, cabbage salad and chilli mayo
> Sunday - Roast loin of pork with braised red cabbage and buttered white cabbage
> Yesterday - Chilli with cauli rice
> Today - Smoked salmon and asparagus quiche with a beetroot salad
> Tomorrow - Chinese chicken and broccoli with Cauli Rice
> Thursday - Pork larb lettuce wraps
> Friday Pan seared duck breast with pickled shiitake mushrooms and soy glazed spring onions


----------



## Lesleym

Wow where do u buy the smoked salmon quiche pls


----------



## Lesleym

grufflybear said:


> Breakfast - Two slices homemade spelt bread, with a little unsalted butter.
> Two small kipper fillets, fried with spoon of rapeseed oil but drained on kitchen paper before serving.
> 
> Lunch - Salad and crustless quiche
> 
> Dinner - Light Chicken curry - all home made with a little rapeseed oil, generous quantities of cauliflower, endame beans and a small portion wholegrain rice.
> Cup of raspberries and small pot greek yogurt.
> 
> During day about 6 cups of tea with just splash of full fat milk
> 
> All contents are measured and calorie counted to just under 1900 for the day


I know it’s a way back..but pls canihave ur spelt bread recipe


----------



## adrian1der

Lesleym said:


> Wow where do u buy the smoked salmon quiche pls


Home made. Fry off a few spring onions. Chop the asparagus into pieces about 1 inch long. Put the spring onions, asparagus pieces and as much smoked salmon as you like in a flan dish. Beat six eggs and two tablespoons of Quark together with a pinch of salt and a pinch of pepper until smooth. Pour over the onions/asparagus and smoked salmon. Top with grated cheese and then into a pre-heated oven at 180C for around 25 minutes. You can replace the smoked salmon and asparagus with just about anything for a great range of low carb meals. It is lovely hot but also good cold for lunches or even picnics.


----------



## Kaylz

Lesleym said:


> I know it’s a way back..but pls canihave ur spelt bread recipe


I don't think your likely to get a reply as the member hasn't been on the forum since 2012 xx


----------



## Nayshiftin

Your Food Diary For:​ 
Thursday, April 8, 2021



BreakfastCalories
kcalCarbs
gFat
gProtein
gSodium
mgSugar
gNairn's - Oat Cake, 0.2 I biscuit7293200 Pics peanut butter - Peanut Butter, 15 g85174301 Add Food 
Quick Tools157 of 33310106301LunchTesco - Small Wholemeal Pitta Bread, 1 pitta bread139261602 Asda - 50% Less Fat Mature Chedder Cheese, 20 g570374000 Cucumber, 10 g200000 Coleman's - Mint Sauce, 4.5 g5100591 Cherry tomatoes, 12 cherry37802105 Add Food 
Quick Tools240 of 333354154698DinnerHairy Bikers - Easy Chicken Bake, 1 portion39500000 Turnip - Turnip, 100 g28601674 Add Food 
Quick Tools423 of 333601674SnacksMilk - Semi Milk, 200 ml1001047010 Honedew Melon - Melon, 100.5 g3690108 Add Food 
Quick Tools136 of 3331948018


----------



## adrian1der

Just done the menu planning for next week:
*Friday* Chicken Chasseur
*Saturday* Charcroute Garni
*Sunday* Roast Lamb
*Monday* Mongolian Beef & Cauli Rice
*Tuesday* Harissa Kofta Lettuce Cups
*Wednesday* Poulet au Vinaigre
*Thursday* Cumberland Sausage with Onion Gravy
*Friday* Cheesy Broccoli Stuffed Chicken


----------



## Christy

@adrian1der  I want to come live with you and eat your scrumptious food


----------



## Ditto

Me too. ☺️


----------



## Leadinglights

Makes mine sound very boring
Fri: Tuna in ginger and orange sauce, peas, green beans and asparagus. Quark with seeds
Sat: stirfry with duck in satay, gooseberries, jostaberries and cream


----------



## Ditto

Leadinglights said:


> Makes mine sound very boring
> Fri: Tuna in ginger and orange sauce, peas, green beans and asparagus. Quark with seeds
> Sat: stirfry with duck in satay, gooseberries, jostaberries and cream


That is so not boring!


----------



## Ditto

I did a big low carb shop today. I have trouble with portion sizes though. I'm counting 5 slices beetroot as a portion? What do you think of a lg can chilli con carne for lunch? It does have info on the tin but I can't make head nor tail of it.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto what brand is the chilli con carne? xx


----------



## Ditto

Prince's I just luv it but I don't know if it is a good idea.


----------



## RirisR

Ditto said:


> Prince's I just luv it but I don't know if it is a good idea.


Ditto Half a can of Princes Chilli  is 17.8 g of carbs..


----------



## Ditto

Ha 

So nearly all the carbs allowed when I was trying to do Atkins Induction back in the day. I never could do it though. Thanks for that.


----------



## adrian1der

Yesterday's Mongolian Beef was fantastic - it's from the new Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy book which gives both calories and carbs for their recipes which I find really useful. Very quick to prepare and supper tasty!


----------



## RirisR

Usual things for breakfast and lunch
But for tea tried a new Birds Eye crunchy traybake dish
it was a vegetable curry with a golden crumb and a
fish fillet it was really good and tasty plenty of fish and
the good part I found was it is only 9.8g carbs if anyone
fancies this made a nice change.


----------



## adrian1der

The harissa kofta lettuce cups with preserved lemon yoghurt was a new dish last night and has become an instant favourite!


----------



## adrian1der

Next week's menu planning done:
*Friday* Cheesy Broccoli Stuffed Chicken 
*Saturday* Chicken and Asparagus Quiche 
*Sunday* Roast Pork 
*Monday* Lamb Guvech  & Cauli Rice
*Tuesday* Braised Beef with Horseradish 
*Wednesday* Coq au Vin 
*Thursday* Cuban Picadillo  & Cauli Rice 
*Friday* Harissa and Honey Chicken


----------



## Leadinglights

adrian1der said:


> Next week's menu planning done:
> *Friday* Cheesy Broccoli Stuffed Chicken
> *Saturday* Chicken and Asparagus Quiche
> *Sunday* Roast Pork
> *Monday* Lamb Guvech  & Cauli Rice
> *Tuesday* Braised Beef with Horseradish
> *Wednesday* Coq au Vin
> *Thursday* Cuban Picadillo  & Cauli Rice
> *Friday* Harissa and Honey Chicken


Sounds brilliant. When are the invites going out.


----------



## Kaylz

B - berry granola, Greek style yoghurt and mug of coffee
D - wholemeal German salami sandwich, nature valley oats & honey protein soft bake and pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, steamed broccoli, 2 squares Lidl's 95% and pint of water
mug of coffee
3 and 3 quarter digestives

Today 
B - same as yesterday
D - 50/50 German salami sandwich (no wholemeal left when Bruce got to the shop) multipack bar of Cadbury's dark milk and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - half a smoked sausage (garlic variant I think), baby potatoes, roasted broccoli (I think), dollop of mayo then 1 square Lidl's 95% and a pint of water
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Yesterday - 22/4/2021*
B - 2 rounds of toast - hovis medium white sliced
L - tuna & hard boiled egg mixed with mayo, batchelors cup a soup asparagus flavour, strawberry actimel
T - chinese takeaway - 2 bbq spare ribs, chicken chow mein - which went horribly wrong with the carb counting - I used the carbs and cals app but when weighing it out 1 - I was unsure if you weigh the noodles and the veg or just weigh the noodles and 2 - the scales changed numbers so in the end I just chanced it

*Today 23/4/2021      *
B - same as yesterday
L - shop bought sandwich on malted bread 2 rounds with ham grated cheese & mayo on, strawberry actimel
T - bisto bangers and mash


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon on thin slice toast
L: home made broccolli and stilton soup, ham, ryvita, cheese, half apple
D: stir fry pork and peppers, cabbage, asparagus, half roll, strawberries and quark


----------



## Brend

RirisR said:


> Usual things for breakfast and lunch
> But for tea tried a new Birds Eye crunchy traybake dish
> it was a vegetable curry with a golden crumb and a
> fish fillet it was really good and tasty plenty of fish and
> the good part I found was it is only 9.8g carbs if anyone
> fancies this made a nice change.





RirisR said:


> Usual things for breakfast and lunch
> But for tea tried a new Birds Eye crunchy traybake dish
> it was a vegetable curry with a golden crumb and a
> fish fillet it was really good and tasty plenty of fish and
> the good part I found was it is only 9.8g carbs if anyone
> fancies this made a nice change.


I thought they looked promising. They are on offer at 1.50 in Iceland at the moment. I think I should try now you suggest?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Tea tonight 24/4/2021
Tesco meal deal
Potato topped chicken and bacon pie - 40g of carbs
2 pieces of garlic bread - 20g of carbs altogether 
1 slice of lemon cheesecake - 34g of carbs


----------



## Ditto

Chinese! Scrumptious but very thirsty afterwards, probably full of salt.


----------



## adrian1der

This week's selection:

*Monday* Chicken Casserole
*Tuesday* Crispy Vinegar Pork
*Wednesday* Teriyaki Chicken
*Thursday* Harissa Kofta Lettuce Cups
*Friday* Za’atar Chicken


----------



## Ditto

@adrian1der Well done on latest readings, you obviously have it all down pat, I need some of that commonsense to rub off onto me! Still can't stop pigging out.


----------



## Leadinglights

Sat
B: ham, cheese, half roll, tomato
L: scrambled egg, smoked salmon, asparagus, thin slice toast
D: chilli, salad, coleslaw, strawberries and quark

Sun
B bacon, egg, mushrooms. thin slice toast
L: pate, ham, ryvita, celery, pepper, half pear
D: barbeque spare ribs, cabbage and courgette, strawberries and cream


----------



## RirisR

weetabix and yoghurt usual for me as I like it   
Home made soup with 2 slices of liv life bread toasted with butter and a small apple
Lasagna made for family I had the mince and added cauli and brocolli and topped it
with cheese this was really a bit too rich for me but OK 
shall have a few olives and 2 squares of choc a bit later


----------



## Ditto

I tried to copy y'all yesterday and didn't do too badly. Set meals at regular spaced intervals. The only thing I ate that was a bit iffy was the bread and butter. I definitely should not have bread in the house.


----------



## TIGGY

Is this ok .....i had today...    breakfast  2 rashers bacon tomatoes egg all dry fried  and a cup tea.
Lunch...  Two slices cold chicken 2 eggs scrambled  and a spoon cottage cheese. and a coffee 
Dinner i will be having fish and peas and an apple  or yogurt
I normally have a bag of crisps if i am hungry .  i drink water or low sugar diet drinks.


----------



## TIGGY

TIGGY said:


> Is this ok .....i had today...    breakfast  2 rashers bacon tomatoes egg all dry fried  and a cup tea.
> Lunch...  Two slices cold chicken 2 eggs scrambled  and a spoon cottage cheese. and a coffee
> Dinner i will be having fish and peas and an apple  or yogurt
> I normally have a bag of crisps if i am hungry .  i drink water or low sugar diet drinks.


 Thank you


----------



## RirisR

Usual Breakfast for me
Lunch Chicken Kiev and a small portion of cauli/broccoli cheese and  2 small roast pots
Tea 2 boiled eggs and liv life toasted with marmite - jelly/raspberries and cream


----------



## Ditto

Everything is okay @TIGGY if you can get away with it!  You must test to see if you can tolerate different foods ie Weetabix, some people can have them, others are best staying clear.


----------



## TIGGY

Yesterday i had for breakfast  2 ryvita with cold baked beans,    lunch  cup of bovril and 1 bread in it,  Dinner chicken dinner veg,  snack nuts and bag of crisps water coffee tea to drink
not good i know,,,,  but tried harder today


----------



## Leadinglights

B: blueberries, Greek yoghurt, scattering All Bran and seeds
L: tinned mackerel, 2 Ryvita, cucumber, tomatoes, half apple, piece cheese
D: grilled halloumi, mushrooms, spring cabbage, gooseberries and cream


----------



## goodybags

on waking a glass of orange squash obviously can’t do orange juice but I find sugar free squash is ok for me 
Breakfast 
single slice of lower carb wholewheat toast buttered and spread with sugar free marmalade half a small banana 2 cups of tea

mid morning drink 2 bottles of water

Lunch
Crab (well not real crab) salad homemade (yesterday I shred 4 crabsticks) 
mixed the salad with chopped celery,watercress, one medium sized tomato, 
tablespoon of cream cheese, chopped Walnuts & linseeds and pumpkin seeds 
water & cup of tea 

snack 1/2 apple with some nuts /seeds a few of each brazils,almonds,macadamia,walnuts,pecans (so all low carb)
I chop the apple before ileave home & put it in small plastic box, 
so I can snack on the fruit and nuts during the day (usually in the afternoon when driving) 

evening dinner
small portion of battered fish (think it was captain birds eye from freezer) they are quite small
frozen peas & hand-full of frozen sweet potato chips ( I find these don't spike my BS) a glass of squash (sugarfree) with dinner 
I try to drink plenty of water but prefer squash obviously always check it’s not low but sugar free


----------



## Ditto

I can't drink orange squash, it makes me cough for some reason. 

I had a good day yesterday. Tons of food but what I consider 'healthy' so I'm going with it. 

weight: 14 11 tum 50 agh - on waking: 8.0 @ 9.50am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo (not sure about this?) / 2 eggs scrambled in Anchor butter, garlics, 1/2 yellow onion, medium tomato, half box mushrooms / pint water with meds
Lunch: Slices packet turkey, Tesco house salad with dressing / mug tea with dash milk
Dinner: bit of Mum's left over liver (who else would do this? good grief) / can Spam, pkt peas, pkt Brussels sprouts, knob Anchor / pint water / 7.5 @ 11.45pm


----------



## Leadinglights

Ditto said:


> I can't drink orange squash, it makes me cough for some reason.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. Tons of food but what I consider 'healthy' so I'm going with it.
> 
> weight: 14 11 tum 50 agh - on waking: 8.0 @ 9.50am
> Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo (not sure about this?) / 2 eggs scrambled in Anchor butter, garlics, 1/2 yellow onion, medium tomato, half box mushrooms / pint water with meds
> Lunch: Slices packet turkey, Tesco house salad with dressing / mug tea with dash milk
> Dinner: bit of Mum's left over liver (who else would do this? good grief) / can Spam, pkt peas, pkt Brussels sprouts, knob Anchor / pint water / 7.5 @ 11.45pm


Some orange squashes have sulphur dioxide as a preservative which can catch your throat. Your dinner reminds me of when my aunt had had a kidney removed and the first meal she was offered was steak and kidney pie, needless to say she declined to eat it. I expect your Mum can survive minus a bit of liver.


----------



## Leadinglights

Thurs
Half small tin beans on thin slice toast
Mackerel, ryvita, tomato, pickles red cabbage, half apple, few nuts
Venison meatballs with home made pasta sauce, blackbean spaghetti, jelly with berries and cream

Fri
Yoghurt, blueberries, strawberries and All Bran
Home made veg soup, cheese, ryvita thins, ham, few nuts, small pear
Steak or rather leather and salad, jelly with berries and cream


----------



## adrian1der

This weeks menus:

*Saturday* Turkey Ragu 
*Sunday* Roast Pork
*Monday* Doner Kebab 
*Tuesday* Chicken and Asparagus Quiche  & Warm Green Bean and Feta Salad 
*Wednesday* Chilli con Carne 
*Thursday* Honey and Lime Salmon 
*Friday* Cuban Beef & Cauli Rice


----------



## TIGGY

Hi can you eat rice cakes instead of bread.


----------



## Leadinglights

Sat
Bacon, egg , mushrooms, thin slice toast
Home made veg soup with chorizo and croutons, cheese, ryvita, half apple
Lightly dusted haddock, stirfry mixed veg, jelly and berries and cream
Sun
Sausages, scrambled egg, tomatoes, thin slice toast
Ham, ryvita, cheese, pickled gherkin, bit salad, half pear
Zingy chicken (from Pinch of Nom) garlic mushrooms, broccoli, yogurt and onion dip, cherries and quark


----------



## Deleted member 25429

If you search on the internet they have a high GI


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Freddie1966 said:


> If you search on the internet they have a high GI


The rice cakes !!


----------



## Ditto

Giving the liquid diet another whirl today for health reasons. I am praying I'll be able to stick to it!


----------



## Leadinglights

B yoghurt. berries and seeds,scattering All bran
L baked beans with sausage, grated cheese in half slice toast
D Bacon chop (I call it a bacon chop as I think the slicing machine must have gone wrong so the 8 rasher pack had 2 thin slices and 2 fat slices), braised red cabbage (Pinch of Nom ) half roll, quark and seeds.


----------



## RirisR

B Avocado coffee
L Roast Pork cauli/brocoli cheese bake (small portion) 2 small roast potatoes
T 2 eggs on 2 liv life toast bacon and mushrooms fruit jelly and yoghurt
snacks piece of cheese 6 olives


----------



## Ditto

Day 1 of liquid liver diet (yesterday). 

Weight: 15.02 Tum: 50 1/2
B: 8.5 @ 7.30am / pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / pint water with meds / mint choc Slimfast in a bottle (ie ready made)
L: strawberry Slimfast in a bottle 
Snack: plate cabbage with bacon in it (not supposed to have this obviously but can't bear waste, Mum hardly eats now).
D: pint water / mint choc Slimfast shake in a bottle / 7.2 @ 11.26pm / pint water


----------



## adrian1der

Leadinglights said:


> braised red cabbage (Pinch of Nom )


I love that recipe


----------



## Leadinglights

adrian1der said:


> I love that recipe


Perhaps you can answer my question. The Mongolian beef appeared to use 75 ml soy sauce, which seems an awful lot, is that correct or do I need new glasses?


----------



## adrian1der

Leadinglights said:


> Perhaps you can answer my question. The Mongolian beef appeared to use 75 ml soy sauce, which seems an awful lot, is that correct or do I need new glasses?


No that's correct. After the long slow cook it reduces down and becomes a rich sauce. It is a really tasty dish


----------



## EllsBells

Sorry, just going to rave about my 3 course lunch:

sea bass fillet fried with parsley butter
1 pak choi fried with sliced garlic in a sauce of 1/6 fish stock cube and about 100ml water
1/2 sainsbury's mushroom stir fry pack also seasoned in 1/6 fish stock cube and about 100ml water

Handful raspberries and blackberries with 3 heaped tsp greek yoghurt
2 cubes (18g)G&B dark intense  mint choccy (6g carbs)

Prep to plate well under 15 minutes and absolutely lush.


----------



## TIGGY

Cornflakes raspberry's skimmed milk  cup of tea
Bacon egg mushrooms 2 spoons  of baked less sugar beans 1 rice cake coffee
Hand full nuts 1 dark choc digestive , glass squash
Sea bass salad ,1 spoon of mash, yogurt and strawberry's  Glass  water ..pint


----------



## RirisR

B Yoghurt, chia seeds and raspberries coffee and cream
L.  3 crackers pate avocado and small sliced apple
T  Minced beef from a shepherds pie done for the rest of the
family with veg and topped with cauli rice and cheese


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: home made carrot, red pepper and lentil soup. cheese, ham, ryvita. half apple
D: beef and veg curry, onion, tomato and cucumber salad, pickles, half roll. Strawberries and cream


----------



## Tonynewitt

Hi 
B. bran flakes, yogart, handful of blue berries 
L. Avacardo, boiled egg, orange and a plum.
T. Sea bass fillet and stir fried veg. 
Snack, 2 crackers a bit of cheese


----------



## Ditto

Gonna have to start again tomorrow, had a serious meltdown today and I'm using it as an excuse for comfort food.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ditto said:


> Gonna have to start again tomorrow, had a serious meltdown today and I'm using it as an excuse for comfort food.


We all do it ... tomorrow is a new day xx


----------



## Ditto

Thank you Freddie.


----------



## Ditto

Sorry for the double post...

Yesterday I didn't do too badly but couldn't do complete liquid, just couldn't do it! How do people do that? 

Weight: 14 13.2 Tum: 50 1/2 First bg of the day: 8.0 @ 7.03
B: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / pint water and meds / Caffe Latte Slimfast
L: pint water / Choc Mint Slimfast after my 2nd Covid jab, so I drank it at the bus stop, handy those bottles. 
D: pint water / roast chicken, roast potatoes, steamed veg, gravy / 3 squares dark chocolate


----------



## adrian1der

This weeks menus:

*Saturday* Turkey Keema
*Sunday* Roast Lamb 
*Monday* Mongolian Beef & Cauli Rice 
*Tuesday* Pizza Stuffed Chicken 
*Wednesday* Beef in Red Wine & Celeriac Puree
*Thursday* Provençal Salmon Tray Bake
*Friday* Chicken Kari & Cauli Rice


----------



## goodybags

Saturday Brekfast - 2 egg omelette & half a green apple 
(cheese & ham with onions & peppers) 
Lunch - 2 small spring roll (homemade from freezer)
Dinner Thai Chicken Yellow Curry served with sliced sweet potatoes 
(the curry is homemade frozen we substitute the potatoes in the curry for celeriac & carrot) 

in the afternoon I actually got away with 2 rich tea biscuits with a cup of tea


----------



## Leadinglights

Breakfasts and lunch: Same old, same old.
Thurs: pork chop, cabbage, tomato and onion salad, strawberries and cream
Fri: stir fry chicken, pepper and courgette, mixed salad, quark and seeds
Sat: tuna steak in lemon and herb sauce, stirfry veg, jelly and berries and cream


----------



## RirisR

Yoghurt chia seeds raspberries quite nice and refreshing for Breakfast
4 crackers and cheese, avocado and small apple lunchtime
Chicken salad with 8 chips jelly and squirty cream for tea
I shall cheer myself up later with a choc eclair


----------



## Ditto

I spent £40 on SlimFast and still couldn't do it! Good grief. Back to trying to do low carb then. What is this Pinch of Nom, is it just a cookery book and you follow the recipe books?


----------



## adrian1der

Birdy said:


> I spent £40 on SlimFast and still couldn't do it! Good grief. Back to trying to do low carb then. What is this Pinch of Nom, is it just a cookery book and you follow the recipe books?


It started as a blog https://pinchofnom.com/

It has resulted in three recipe books so far - I regularly cook from all of them.


----------



## Ditto

I am on an email list from a Pinch Of Nom so presume it's the same but all the recipes seem to be for goodies we shouldn't be having so I might be on the wrong list! 

Have given up on life today, so no menu yet again. I'm gonna be ded before I get a handle on this!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Birdy said:


> I am on an email list from a Pinch Of Nom so presume it's the same but all the recipes seem to be for goodies we shouldn't be having so I might be on the wrong list!
> 
> Have given up on life today, so no menu yet again. I'm gonna be ded before I get a handle on this!


Hope your day improves....... and if not, tomorrow will be a better day.  Thinking of you, don't give up.


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday I ate

breakfast: sweet potato toast and a couple of oat milk coffees

lunch: tuna crunch sandwich on two Wholemeal bread (tuna, mayo, red onion, mixed peppers, tomatoes) and a satsuma

dinner: 3 chipolatas with roast veg (sweet potato, parsnip, carrot, courgette, mixed peppers, red onion).

snacks: wensleydale, mini cheddars, too many coffees


----------



## goodybags

B 2 slices buttered toast with marmite & sugar free marmalade 
L sandwich: Rocket Stilton, Apple & Walnut (lower carb wholemeal) 
Snack mixed chopped nuts
D Two Egg Spanish Omelette & green salad


----------



## TIGGY

I have  been eating.. Salads. fish .veg .  Eggs, bacon,  small jacket potatoes , bran flakes,   Burgen  bread ,marmite  berries and more berries . sugar free squashes  my shopping bill was double  and my bs readings are still above ten, 12.2 this morning after sea bass salad and tiny jacket potatoe.......  really fed up now


----------



## EllsBells

TIGGY said:


> I have  been eating.. Salads. fish .veg .  Eggs, bacon,  small jacket potatoes , bran flakes,   Burgen  bread ,marmite  berries and more berries . sugar free squashes  my shopping bill was double  and my bs readings are still above ten, 12.2 this morning after sea bass salad and tiny jacket potatoe.......  really fed up now


Hi Tiggy what was your reading before you ate?


----------



## TIGGY

Freddie1966 said:


> If you search on the internet they have a high GI


I am not eating any more rice cakes...  they also taste like eating cardboard or ceiling tiles


----------



## Leadinglights

Sun/Mon
B & L usual stuff
D Corned Beef Hash ( celeriac, courgette, celery, onion mixed in ) cabbage or broccolli and mangetout. 
Jelly and berries and cream


----------



## RirisR

B Usual yog,raspberries and chia seeds
L Bacon and mushrooms on 2 liv life bread
T home made chicken curry cauli rice jelly fruit and cream
snacks cheese olives


----------



## Ditto

TIGGY said:


> I am not eating any more rice cakes...  they also taste like eating cardboard or ceiling tiles


That made me laugh.  

I should just copy what people on here eat, y'all seem to have delicious meals. Quite fancy jelly, berries and cream for a start.  Yesterday was a total pigfest, horrid.


----------



## Tonynewitt

B. Bowl of bran flakes, yogart and blueberrys
L. Two boiled eggs
T. Chicken thighs mixed with a spoonful of Thai curry paste mixed peppers and onion, with cauliflower rice


----------



## goodybags

B - 2 slices of wholmeal toast (lower carb bread)
L - Salad (pickled egg,stilton & mixed chopped nuts watercress & celery
snack 2 ryvitas with p-nut butter 
D - homemade chilli & carb rice (from the freezer)


----------



## RirisR

Usual Breakfast of yoghurt berries and seeds
L. 3 low carb crackers cream cheese and a small apple
T. Ham 2 egg salad 8 oven chips and an eclair.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg, smoked salmon, thin slice toast
L: ryvita, tongue, tomato, pepper, cheese, half apple
D: grilled haloumi, mushrooms, spinach, tomato, onion and pepper salad, strawberries and quark


----------



## Ditto

Weight: 14 12.2 Tum: 49 1/2 Early Morning BG: 10.5 @ 6.05 because I ate cold rice late on.
B: pint water / mug Oxo / Caffe Latte SlimFast @ 9 / pint water with meds
L: Choc SlimFast @ 12 / 2 or 3 Nescafe's with dash milk and a Hermesetas
D: pint water / fishfingers, mixed veg, mound mash @ 4 plus leftovers later @ 6 / mug Oxo 

I could happily live (but possibly not for long) on potatoes!


----------



## Leadinglights

Birdy said:


> Weight: 14 12.2 Tum: 49 1/2 Early Morning BG: 10.5 @ 6.05 because I ate cold rice late on.
> B: pint water / mug Oxo / Caffe Latte SlimFast @ 9 / pint water with meds
> L: Choc SlimFast @ 12 / 2 or 3 Nescafe's with dash milk and a Hermesetas
> D: pint water / fishfingers, mixed veg, mound mash @ 4 plus leftovers later @ 6 / mug Oxo
> 
> I could happily live (but possibly not for long) on potatoes!


Sadly don't go there with the potatoes any more except occasionally as we grew our own, all sorts of varieties, nothing nicer than new potatoes with lashings of butter.


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday... stupidity reigned supreme, did really well on the SlimFast then blew it in the early hours. 

Weight: 14 11.2 Tum: 50 Early BG: 7.5 @ 6.09am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / Caffe Latte SlimFast bottle / pint water with meds
Lunch: pint water / Strawberry SlimFast bottle 
Snack: Banana SlimFast bottle (you're supposed to have four a day, dunno how to fit them all in!
Dinner: Chocolate SlimFast bottle / pint water

Watching The Pursuit Of Love at one in the morning and overcome with food lust so straight into the kitchen, disturbing the parrot, and pigged out on two fried eggs on three very buttery toasts, felt horrid after.  I'm a fool.


----------



## Tonynewitt

How much sugar am I allowed with type 2


----------



## Nayshiftin

Tonynewitt said:


> How much sugar am I allowed with type 2


That only you really can answer. It will depend on how high your sugar levels are what medication your on and what your body does with it . Test and see how much you spike and learn that way. Hoping others will advise . Sugar itself is not usually the culprit but carbs that turn into sugar are more dangerous I think . Sorry not technical but you are read . Lots are enjoying the getting out more of weather I hope.


----------



## TIGGY

EllsBells said:


> Hi Tiggy what was your reading before you ate?


It was 12,2 before i ate could not check  again ran out off testing strips but i have now bought some and my sugars are sky high, 16.1  before food today, my meals yesterday were  b  2 bergon bread 2 dry fried eggs , l,  cheese salad sandwhich on bergon  bread soup,  snack berries nuts and crisps  d, turkey mince coli cheese small potatoe 2 sugarfree digestives. i think im eating too much  bs 18.7 

today i have had 1 nimble w/m bread and sardines  cup of tea
chicken noodle cup a soup   coffee  cheese salad sandwhich on nimble w/m  snacks  a hand full of blue berries nuts 
dinner will be lamb green beans 1 roast potatoe  yogurt fat free sugar free  water. will test later .


----------



## Leadinglights

Tonynewitt said:


> How much sugar am I allowed with type 2


If you are talking about the white granular stuff you put in your coffee then the sensible answer is probably none. Sugar is one of many carbohydrates which convert into glucose. It is those carbohydrates which someone who is diabetic cannot process because of a shortage of insulin or their insulin is not working properly. Sugar itself converts quickly into glucose whereas some of the other carbohydrates will take longer. Not only that but people are all different in how well they can tolerate various carbohydrates and you can really only know for you by testing your blood glucose with a monitor before and 2 hours after eating. Those carbohydrates are in lots of foods so it is wise to choose foods lower in carbs or reduce your portion of those foods. The high carb foods are potatoes, bread, rice, pasta, cereals and starchy veg and tropical fruits, as well as cakes and biscuits.
How much carb you can cope with will depend on what meds you might be taking and how much exercise you have.
So very hard to say what somebody should have as it is quite a personal choice and people vary in what they have, some people here have less than 130g per day, some 60-70g some as low as 40g, but it is a matter of what works for them.


----------



## Tonynewitt

Leadinglights said:


> If you are talking about the white granular stuff you put in your coffee then the sensible answer is probably none. Sugar is one of many carbohydrates which convert into glucose. It is those carbohydrates which someone who is diabetic cannot process because of a shortage of insulin or their insulin is not working properly. Sugar itself converts quickly into glucose whereas some of the other carbohydrates will take longer. Not only that but people are all different in how well they can tolerate various carbohydrates and you can really only know for you by testing your blood glucose with a monitor before and 2 hours after eating. Those carbohydrates are in lots of foods so it is wise to choose foods lower in carbs or reduce your portion of those foods. The high carb foods are potatoes, bread, rice, pasta, cereals and starchy veg and tropical fruits, as well as cakes and biscuits.
> How much carb you can cope with will depend on what meds you might be taking and how much exercise you have.
> So very hard to say what somebody should have as it is quite a personal choice and people vary in what they have, some people here have less than 130g per day, some 60-70g some as low as 40g, but it is a matter of what works for them.


Cheers for the reply, and thank you for the information. 
I'm not on any meds at the moment,.my blood sugar a few months ago was approaching the border count of type 2. Two weeks ago after a blood test the Dr informed me I'd crossed the threshold, she explained a few facts to me and told me to get my weight down and to come  back in 3 months to reassess and see where I am.


----------



## Leadinglights

Tonynewitt said:


> Cheers for the reply, and thank you for the information.
> I'm not on any meds at the moment,.my blood sugar a few months ago was approaching the border count of type 2. Two weeks ago after a blood test the Dr informed me I'd crossed the threshold, she explained a few facts to me and told me to get my weight down and to come  back in 3 months to reassess and see where I am.


Have a look through the posts in this thread and you will see the sort of things people have for their meals, just look at the people with Type 2 as you will find that people with Type 1 probably will have more carbs as they will be taking insulin to counteract them.
If you post in the Newbies thread then I sure some people will chip in with some links you might find useful (I'm not sure how to do that) and also look at the learning zone where you will find lots of helpful information. It is good that your GP has given you the opportunity to pull things back without medication so the message is watch the carbs and increase exercise if you can.
If you say what your HbA1C was and what sort of meals you have then people can tailor their advice to your needs.


----------



## Leadinglights

Wed
B yoghurt, blueberries, strawberries and scattering granola
L; ryvita, tin mackerel, cucumber, pepper, cheese. half apple
D: homemade burger, salad, half roll, quark and seeds
Thurs
B:cheese on toast with poached egg
L; homemade celery, leek and pea soup, ryvita, cheese ham, half pear
D lightly dusted lemon sole, asparagus, courgette with pesto, mixed fruit with Quark


----------



## Nayshiftin

There are lots in the meal plans from diabetes U.K. . I take from whatever diet plan the things I like and adapt them to what suits me. I love vegetarian and the aubergine courgette Parmesan I’ve had weekly since I found it. I also love the Hairy Bikers book . Fish with marinated greens we do with salmon and it’s really tasty the sesame chilli sauce on cabbage is yummy. It does have honey that may spike some but again in moderation it works for me. I was bad in the mornings and I worked on sorting my breakfasts out . I like variety and now I have a few things . My favourite has to be the yoghurt with frozen berries n almonds. I had muesli from Tesco no added sugar n salt and as long as I had 80 cals worth it worked. Next will be more by lunches now the weather is warmer soups are out but one gets a frightful fed up with salad. It is finding things and whAt makes life easier . As I say I’m concentrating on lunches. I miss bread and rice the most. Pasta now I use courgettes I don’t really miss potatoes I use celeriac and I have used rice for cauliflower Tis okay but it’s definitely not a favourite.  Let me know your food likes too. Love the ones above


----------



## goodybags

B - single slice toast (lower carb bread) buttered with sugar free marmalade & 1/2 apple
L - sandwich primula cream cheese & rocket (I’m eating warburtons wholemeal bread and at 9g carbs per-slice I’m finding ok for me)
snack 1/2 apple & chopped nuts (if I didn’t have this snack in the car I think would’ve had a McDonald’s in fact i arrived at McDonald’s but resisted the devils food ate snack and drove off) 
D Donner kebab meat  (threw the pita bread in bin but enjoyed the meat and salad)


----------



## RirisR

B. Thick yoghurt raspberries and chia seeds
L 4 low carb crackers cream cheese and a packet
   of fridge raiders, (kitchen out of action today decorating 
T. Chicken Kiev 2 small roast potatoes and small portion of cauliflower cheese


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Today 14/5/2021*
B - 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced with a scraping of pate on
Total carbs 36g or 3.6 cps

L - salmon sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis med white & with a bit of cucumber on - batchelors asparagus cup a soup - 2 2 fingered kit kat
Total carbs 81g or 8.1 cps

T - prawn cocktail, 1 chicken kiev - 1/2 pk of tortellini, 3 pieces of garlic bread, muller corner yoghurt with balls in
Total carbs 104g or 10.4 cps


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday... did better today, trying for low carb or what I think is low carb...

Weight: 14 10.2 Tum: 50 Early BG: 6.3 @ 6.59am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / 2 eggs scrambled with butter / pint water with meds
Lunch @ noon: lg can Princes Chilli Con Carne (luv it cold) / 8.1 @ 14.42 
Snack: 2 hard boiled eggs, some mayo
Dinner: carton cottage cheese, half bag spinach with mayo, too many silver skin pickles! / pint water


----------



## goodybags

B - one slice of toast (same bread I’ve been eating recently) buttered & sugar free marmalade 
L - Egg Salad, (2 Pickled Eggs rocket, chopped walnuts,radishes, mayonnais) 1/2 Apple
Snack chopped nuts & a packet of crisps (I’ve found some that seem to not affect my BS to much) so will start eating them again
D - half a Mc Donald’s Burger & Fries (food of the devil)
as I was having my Covid Jab in the evening 
thought I’d go for it as a treat ordered quarter cheese actually could only eat half of the burger and half the  fries as my stomach felt tied in knots (I call it the Ozempic effect)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yogurt, berries and all bran
L ryvita thins, ham, cheese, tomatoes, red pepper, nuts
D: brie and pesto stuffed chicken breast, swiss chard, potato salad, quark with seeds.


----------



## RirisR

B. Weetabix and yoghurt Coffee
L. egg salad Green Tea
D.Fish and 8 chips 2 onion rings Jelly with raspberries and cream


----------



## goodybags

B - Cereal (Weetabix Crunchy Bran) Chopped Nuts & Mixed Seeds 3 Strawberries
L - Salad, Pea Shoots,Rocket,Stilton, One finely chopped Apricot,Walnut Pieces,Mayo
     1/2 Apple
D - Captain Birds Eye Frozen Cod (small piece in batter) 1 hash brown both cooked in air fryer
      Full Fat Mayo (Ive noticed surprisingly the full fat mayo‘ doesn’t spike my levels so much)
      Finely Chopped Salad - Celery Radish & Green Leaf Salad sprinkled with seeds
      1/2 Apple


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday - Weight: 14 9.6 Tum: 50 Early BG: 8.7 @ 7.45am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / 4 Richmonds sossies, 2 hard boiled eggs / pint water with meds
Lunch: tuna salad, mug Oxo
Dinner: pint water / bacon, pkt Brussels sprouts, knob Anchor butter (steamed)

Day before - Weight: 14 9.8 Tum: 49 1/2 Early BG: 7.5 @ 6.14am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / 4 Richmonds sossies, 1 yellow onion, 2 tomatoes / pint water with meds
Lunch: Grated cheese, lots silver pickles, spinach leaves, mayo - mug tea with dash milk
Dinner: chicken omelette from the Chinese chippy but my healty plans went askew as it came on a bed of big fat chips and mush peas!!! so ended up then having 1 of each of the starters ie tiddy spring roll etc / pint water


----------



## Leadinglights

Sat
Bacon, egg, mushrooms, thin slice toast
Tomato, squash and lentil soup homemade, ryvita, cheese. ham. tomato, celery, half apple
Lamb, aubergine, celeriac, feta tray bake, salad, berries and cream
Sun
Bacon, scrambled egg, tomato, thin slice toast
Ryvita, ham, cheese, gerkins, pepper, pear
Black bean pasta with parma ham, chorizo, mushroom, pepper, courgette, onion in tomato sauce, salad, quark with seeds and half plum.


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menu:
*Saturday *Chicken stuffed with stilton wrapped in bacon, tender stem broccoli and asparagus 
*Yesterday *Roast pork, savoy cabbage and braised red cabbage
*Today *Turmeric chicken kebabs & charred courgettes 
*Tomorrow *Moussaka 
*Wednesday *Chicken and asparagus quiche, tomato, ricotta and basil salad
*Thursday* Honey chilli pork, cauli rice
*Friday *Chimichurri lamb chops, celeriac puree


----------



## TIGGY

Saturday  ...  brunch...   bacon egg bergon toast    backed beans less sugar ones. coffee
dinner,  beefburger 1 bap onions cheese tomatoe  lettuce  4 chunky chips. 1 choc eclair cake water
Sunday.. B..bowl cornflakes skimmed milk cup tea
 lunch bacon egg tomatoes mushrooms coffee
Dinner chicken 1 baby potatoe  sage and onion stuffing  greens gravy onion sauce
6 wine gums and 1 toffee i could not resist









Before b/s food was  10.3 
b.. 1 bergon  lightly butter'd and thin  scraping of marmite.. 2 poached eggs on top cup pf tea


----------



## Ditto

@TIGGY do you mean before eating you were 10.3? That is a tad high really I think. Was it after the sweeties the day before? I'm tempted all the time by Mum's sweetie tin in front of me on the mantlepiece (so non-U) but I've had to just stop chomping! Not to mention the Fry's bars etc.  She's pre-diabetic too but I'm thinking at 87 what the heck, I'm not stopping her, who am I to tell anybody! Good grief. 

Yesterday - Weight: 14 8.8 Tum: 49 1/2 Early BG: 7.7 @ 7.44am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / cauliflower cheese with silver pickles / pint water with meds
Lunch: pint water / cold cauliflower with butter on, silver pickles, 
Dinner: pint water / bacon, steamed veg, tons of mash with butter 

Put tons of weight on over night, that'll teach me!


----------



## TIGGY

Birdy said:


> @TIGGY do you mean before eating you were 10.3? That is a tad high really I think. Was it after the sweeties the day before? I'm tempted all the time by Mum's sweetie tin in front of me on the mantlepiece (so non-U) but I've had to just stop chomping! Not to mention the Fry's bars etc.  She's pre-diabetic too but I'm thinking at 87 what the heck, I'm not stopping her, who am I to tell anybody! Good grief.
> 
> Yesterday - Weight: 14 8.8 Tum: 49 1/2 Early BG: 7.7 @ 7.44am
> Breakfast: pint water with fibre / mug Oxo / cauliflower cheese with silver pickles / pint water with meds
> Lunch: pint water / cold cauliflower with butter on, silver pickles,
> Dinner: pint water / bacon, steamed veg, tons of mash with butter
> 
> Put tons of weight on over night, that'll teach me!


Yes before food ,,, i had my second Covid jab on Saturday so i dont know if that had anything to do with it. ive noticed that if i eat any carb at all it goes sky high.. salads just dont fill me im hungry after an hour 
today i had..... Breakfast .....  1 bergon toast thin scrapping of marmite  and 2 small poached eggs on top.. cup of tea
lunch........ not sure about these  chicken noodles and coliflour rice coffee .....  water
dinner......  steak onion mushrooms peas  half tomatoe and 4  chips .. small magnam .cup of tea


----------



## Jo121

Yesterday:
Breakfast- berries, greek yoghurt and 1 oatibix
Dinner- 2 scrambled eggs, 1 small slice of wholemeal bread and cooked mushrooms
Tea- jamie Oliver's chicken tikka masalla done in the slow cooker, 100g of brown rice and half a plate of brocolli and green beans

All my food is weighed before it goes on my plate and counted using mfp. Total carbs for day 92g

Today:
Breakfast- berries, greek yoghurt and 1 oatibix
Lunch- homemade broccoli and kale soup
Tea- chicken thai red curry using red dragon meal kit with extra veg included in curry, half a plate of broccoli and green beans and 100g of brown rice
Low fat jelly
Total carbs for day 82g


----------



## Jo121

Rest of this week my breakfast will stay as berries, yoghurt and oatibix and my lunch will be either indian chickpea soup or kale and brocolli soup.
Teas will be:
-slimming world keema curry with cauliflower rice and veg
-heck chicken sausage, mashed sweet potato and veg
- smoked sausage in tomato and veg sauce with cauliflower rice
- sweet potato wrap pizza and salad


----------



## Leadinglights

yoghurt, blueberries,Granola
ryvita, cheese celery, ham, pepper, half apple, nuts
Pork steak, tabbouleh (made with grated cauliflower, mint, lemon juice, red pepper, onion, seeds, olive oil with feta and avocado), mayo, half roll, mixed berries and cream.


----------



## Ditto

Some delicious sounding menu's on this thread, I eat so plain it's untrue. How do these foods impact on blood sugars though? This thread should be menus and bg's. 

Yesterday - Weight: 14 10 (darned mashed potato) Tum: 49 1/2 Early BG: 8.6 @ 6.48am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / Nescafe with dash milk ~
/ 3 eggs scrambled in butter, 1 lg yellow onion / pint water with meds
Lunch: pint water / 2 battered fish with mayo (why two, why not just one? So greedy), mix veg with knob butter
Dinner: 3 chicken thighs plus mayo and crispy skin mmm, green beans with Anchor


----------



## Leadinglights

Birdy said:


> Some delicious sounding menu's on this thread, I eat so plain it's untrue. How do these foods impact on blood sugars though? This thread should be menus and bg's.
> 
> Yesterday - Weight: 14 10 (darned mashed potato) Tum: 49 1/2 Early BG: 8.6 @ 6.48am
> Breakfast: pint water with fibre / Nescafe with dash milk ~
> / 3 eggs scrambled in butter, 1 lg yellow onion / pint water with meds
> Lunch: pint water / 2 battered fish with mayo (why two, why not just one? So greedy), mix veg with knob butter
> Dinner: 3 chicken thighs plus mayo and crispy skin mmm, green beans with Anchor


I suppose that many people are only having things which they know are safe for them and may not be testing before and after every meal.
Also the levels they see may depend on how good their control is, whether they take any meds and the amount of exercise they do.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> I suppose that many people are only having things which they know are safe for them and may not be testing before and after every meal.
> Also the levels they see may depend on how good their control is, whether they take any meds and the amount of exercise they do.


And there is often not a quantifiable portion size mentioned


----------



## Inka

B - my usual mix of cereals plus coconut milk

L - a sourdough cheese and pickle sandwich with mixed salad, then strawberries and Greek yoghurt

Evening Meal - pasta with butter beans and pesto plus Purple Sprouting Broccoli and carrots
                        2 or 3 squares of chocolate

Snacks - a cereal bar mid-afternoon.


----------



## Leadinglights

cheese on toast with poached egg 
tuna pate with ryvita, pepper, gerkins, cheese. half apple
Steak, caulifower and broccolli cheese, tomato and onion salad. strawberries and cream


----------



## adrian1der

Far too much moussaka


----------



## goodybags

Today 
B - Chopped Nuts mixed frozen berries & Greek yoghurt
L - ham & rocket sandwich (made @ home eaten @ work)
Snack  Fruit-n-Nut Bar 
D Pickled Egg, Stilton & Walnut Salad (Finely Chopped Rocket Radish & Baby Pea Shoots) topped with crumbled Stilton, Walnut pieces, one Sliced Pickled Egg, squirt of Mayo, sprinkled with mixed seeds, am just eating it now 
very tasty although next time I make this I think I will add a chopped dried apricot or a few fresh blueberries to sweeten


----------



## goodybags

Tuesday
B - Toast 1 Slice Buttered and no Added Sugar Marmalade
1/2 Apple
L - Sandwich Rocket & Ham (made at home took to work ive found a lower carb Warburtons wholemeal loaf 9g carb per slice so not to bad) it’s ok to eat but. Probably better toasted than sandwiches
1/2 Apple
Snack - chopped mixed nuts I’m now adding salt n pepper & seeds to these nuts  
just to make them less boring as was getting a bit tired of eating them each day Mon-Fri 
D - Home made chilli & Rice 
home made & Frozen the Rice im eating mostly is a lower carb whole grain mixed grains
a mixture of a Thai Rice (called RiceBerry) Pearl Barley & Quinoa
we batch cook this in the rice cooker & freeze ready for my ready meals,
it’s actually quite nice and doesn’t spike my sugars like Thai jasmine rice does (which I used to eat to much of)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Today 19/5/2021*
B - 2 rounds hovis med white sliced toast 3.6 cp or 36g of carbs
Total carbs - 3.6 cp or 36g carbs

L - sandwich - wensleydale cheese on 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced 3.8 cp or 38g carbs
- cadbury mini roll 1.6 cp or 16g carbs
Total carbs - 5.4 cp or 54g carbs

T - tesco finest chicken parmigiana 0.8 cp or 8g carbs
- tesco cheddar mash 2.8 cp or 28g carbs
Total carbs - 3.6 cp or 36g carbs
19:35pm - 3.5 cp or 35g carbs - 3.5 units humalog - pudding


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday

Breakfast Porridge with milk and salt. Not a big porridge fan but was out of bread. Did try scrambled egg by itself the day before but my stomach was terrible after, it needs carbs in a morning. 

Lunch Jacket potato with soft cheese, spring onions, and bit of leftover chicken on the side

Dinner beef chilli with kidney beans and carrot&swede mash.


----------



## Lucyr

Birdy said:


> Some delicious sounding menu's on this thread, I eat so plain it's untrue. How do these foods impact on blood sugars though? This thread should be menus and bg's.
> 
> Yesterday - Weight: 14 10 (darned mashed potato) Tum: 49 1/2 Early BG: 8.6 @ 6.48am
> Breakfast: pint water with fibre / Nescafe with dash milk ~
> / 3 eggs scrambled in butter, 1 lg yellow onion / pint water with meds
> Lunch: pint water / 2 battered fish with mayo (why two, why not just one? So greedy), mix veg with knob butter
> Dinner: 3 chicken thighs plus mayo and crispy skin mmm, green beans with Anchor


I am happy to add bgs if it helps but am a bit erratic with remembering to post!


----------



## Ditto

I'd like one of those things off the tv that measures you automatically. How do you go about getting one of those and would I  be able to work it? Or maybe they are only for type1types.  

I pigged at the bakery as did my pre-diabetic brother and my sister, but she can probably adjust her insulin. We are all absolutely pathetic and in denial. SlimFast again today. Let's see if I can do it. Good grief.


----------



## Lucyr

Birdy said:


> I'd like one of those things off the tv that measures you automatically. How do you go about getting one of those and would I  be able to work it? Or maybe they are only for type1types.
> 
> I pigged at the bakery as did my pre-diabetic brother and my sister, but she can probably adjust her insulin. We are all absolutely pathetic and in denial. SlimFast again today. Let's see if I can do it. Good grief.


The freestyle libre is not available on the NHS for type 2, but can be purchased online. They’re just under £50 and last 2 weeks.


----------



## grovesy

Birdy said:


> I'd like one of those things off the tv that measures you automatically. How do you go about getting one of those and would I  be able to work it? Or maybe they are only for type1types.
> 
> I pigged at the bakery as did my pre-diabetic brother and my sister, but she can probably adjust her insulin. We are all absolutely pathetic and in denial. SlimFast again today. Let's see if I can do it. Good grief.


You have to scan with a phone or the reader.


----------



## Leadinglights

Yoghurt, berries and granola
broccolli and stilton soup, ham, ryvita, cheese, half apple
Stir fry with steak, pepper, onion, mangetout, Pakchoi, raita, sweet potato wrap, Quark and seeds


----------



## TIGGY

Jo121 said:


> Rest of this week my breakfast will stay as berries, yoghurt and oatibix and my lunch will be either indian chickpea soup or kale and brocolli soup.
> Teas will be:
> -slimming world keema curry with cauliflower rice and veg
> -heck chicken sausage, mashed sweet potato and veg
> - smoked sausage in tomato and veg sauce with cauliflower rice
> - sweet potato wrap pizza and salad


Mmm all sounds lovely


----------



## TIGGY

b,  bacon egg few baked beans
l.  1 seeded bread toasted... rest of beans
d, chicken stew stewed apple and yogurt
snacks.... small banana hand full sunflower seeds    drinks ....tea coffee water


----------



## TIGGY

i had   b  bacon egg tomatoes
l  sardine salad
d sea bass coliflour rice   berries greek yogurt     b/s 8.5 this morning


----------



## Ditto

Trying for the liquid diet again today. I have to get on it, solid food no good for me now I don't think.    Might as well get used to it!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: kippers, thin slice toast
L: ryvita, cheese, pepper, tomato, pate, half apple, few nuts
D: gammon, fried egg, cabbage, mangetout, half roll, mixed berries and cream


----------



## adrian1der

Just planning the menus for next week ahead of ordering the shopping for delivery tomorrow

*Tonight *Chimichurri Lamb Chops, Fine Beans & Celeriac Puree
*Tomorrow *Roast Lamb (My step son is visiting so having Sunday Lunch on Saturday)
*Sunday *Braised Beef with Horseradish
*Monday* Tandoori Chicken Kebabs & Warm Green Bean and Feta Salad
*Tuesday* Lamb Ragu & Courgetti Spaghetti
*Wednesday* Moroccan Chicken with Preserved Lemons & Cauli Rice
*Thursday* Tepsi Kabap & Chargrilled Aubergines
*Friday* Poulet au Vinaigre & Fine Beans


----------



## TIGGY

b... bacon egg mushroom tomatoes
l.. cup a soup ..half a bag popcorn     b/s   2 hours after   8.7 yay its been over 10 all week
d.. will be  chicken and red cabbage and peas  .... drinks coffee squash  water


----------



## TIGGY

adrian1der said:


> Just planning the menus for next week ahead of ordering the shopping for delivery tomorrow
> 
> *Tonight *Chimichurri Lamb Chops, Fine Beans & Celeriac Puree
> *Tomorrow *Roast Lamb (My step son is visiting so having Sunday Lunch on Saturday)
> *Sunday *Braised Beef with Horseradish
> *Monday* Tandoori Chicken Kebabs & Warm Green Bean and Feta Salad
> *Tuesday* Lamb Ragu & Courgetti Spaghetti
> *Wednesday* Moroccan Chicken with Preserved Lemons & Cauli Rice
> *Thursday* Tepsi Kabap & Chargrilled Aubergines
> *Friday* Poulet au Vinaigre & Fine Beans


yummy


----------



## Leadinglights

adrian1der said:


> Just planning the menus for next week ahead of ordering the shopping for delivery tomorrow
> 
> *Tonight *Chimichurri Lamb Chops, Fine Beans & Celeriac Puree
> *Tomorrow *Roast Lamb (My step son is visiting so having Sunday Lunch on Saturday)
> *Sunday *Braised Beef with Horseradish
> *Monday* Tandoori Chicken Kebabs & Warm Green Bean and Feta Salad
> *Tuesday* Lamb Ragu & Courgetti Spaghetti
> *Wednesday* Moroccan Chicken with Preserved Lemons & Cauli Rice
> *Thursday* Tepsi Kabap & Chargrilled Aubergines
> *Friday* Poulet au Vinaigre & Fine Beans


Sounds like you should have been on Great British Menu, those sound much more appetising than some of the offerings.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Today 21/5/2021

B - 2 rounds of hovis toast - 3.6 cp or 36g of carbs

L - tinned mackerel sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis - 3.6 cp or 36g of carbs
batchelors cup a soup - 1.2 cps or 12g of carbs
1 2 finger kit kat - 1.3 cp or 13g of carbs

T - later than usual tonight because we're having a chinese takeaway - I'm having bbq spare ribs shared with hubby then prawn fried rice

hope the takeaway hurries up because libre scan says 3.8 and finger prick says 4.2 so I might have to eat jelly babies before I have my chinese


----------



## Leadinglights

yoghurt. berries ( our first 2 home grown strawberries) granola
Home made celery soup, ryvita, pate, cheese, half apple
Aldi Salt and chill ribs (very good), purple sprouting broccoli, carrots, sweetcorn, half roll, quark and seeds


----------



## goodybags

Thursday
B - Chopped Nuts & Seeds with a handful of mixed berries Greek Yoghurt

L - Samdwhich Rocket,Blue Stilton & Ham

Snack Chopped Nuts & Apple 
D - Ranch Steak Marinated in chilli & Pepper 1 Small SweetPotato Chopped & AirFried 

——-

Friday 
B - One slice toast with butter & no added sugar marmalade 
1/2 apple 

L - Sandwich Ham, Rocket, Chopped, Sweet Peppers & Mayo’ 
Fruit-N-Nut Bar 1/2 Apple 
Sback Pickled Egg & Chopped Nuts 

D -Steak & Chopped Salad 
Rocket,Celery,Min Sweet Pepper, Radish, Blue Stilton & Crushed Walnuts Topped with Mayo 
Thinly sliced Steak cooked in air fryer until it’s slightly crunchy


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Friday 21/5/2021*
B - 2 rounds of hovis 3.6 cp or 36g of carbs

L - tinned mackerel sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis 3.6 cp or 36g of carbs, batchelors cup a soup 1.2 cp or 12g of carbs, 1 2 finger kit kat 1.3 cp or 13g of carbs
Total carbs - 6.1 cp or 61g of carb

T - chinese takeaway - 2 large bbq spare ribs 2.0 cp or 20g of carbs, prawn fried rice 11.1 cp or 111g of carbs

*Today 22/5/2021*
B - poached egg on 2 rounds of hovis 3.6 cp or 36g of carbs

L - tesco tripple cheese sandwich pack because it was the only ones left that I liked 6.6 cp or 66g of carbs

T - is going to be - tesco finest roasted mushroom gnocchi & truffle oil 5.8 cp or 58g of carbs, tesco finest lemon cheesecake slice 3.4 cp or 34g of carbs
Total carbs - 9.2 cp or 92g of carbs

To be added on
2 pieces of garlic bread the circular ones 2.0 cp or 20g of carbs
Total carbs - 11.2 cp or 112g of carbs


----------



## Jo121

Inka said:


> B - my usual mix of cereals plus coconut milk
> 
> L - a sourdough cheese and pickle sandwich with mixed salad, then strawberries and Greek yoghurt
> 
> Evening Meal - pasta with butter beans and pesto plus Purple Sprouting Broccoli and carrots
> 2 or 3 squares of chocolate
> 
> Snacks - a cereal bar mid-afternoon.


Is sourdough a good option for bread? This food all sounds delicious and right up my street


----------



## Jo121

Leadinglights said:


> B: kippers, thin slice toast
> L: ryvita, cheese, pepper, tomato, pate, half apple, few nuts
> D: gammon, fried egg, cabbage, mangetout, half roll, mixed berries and cream


Which ryvita are ok? I'm desperate for some cheese and crackers but thought they were all out. Thanks


----------



## Jo121

Leadinglights said:


> I suppose that many people are only having things which they know are safe for them and may not be testing before and after every meal.
> Also the levels they see may depend on how good their control is, whether they take any meds and the amount of exercise they do.


My blood on the meals above never went above 6.5 2 hours after a meal. I'm on 3 metformin a day. Do the gym 3 times a week and walk 12k steps at the least every day


----------



## Leadinglights

Jo121 said:


> Which ryvita are ok? I'm desperate for some cheese and crackers but thought they were all out. Thanks


I get any of the normal ones or the thins (which are often in kit form), they mostly are less than 7g carb per slice.


----------



## EllsBells

Jo121 said:


> Is sourdough a good option for bread? This food all sounds delicious and right up my street


Inka is T1- hence a more standard diet.


----------



## Jo121

EllsBells said:


> Inka is T1- hence a more standard diet.


Thanks


----------



## Inka

Jo121 said:


> Is sourdough a good option for bread? This food all sounds delicious and right up my street



i find the real breads like sourdough better for my blood sugar and a lot tastier. I’m Type 1 so I take insulin. You’d have to try it yourself to see if it worked for you. I’d try a small portion and see if it works for your blood sugar.

Apparently it can be better for Type 2s:

https://www.sourdough.co.uk/sourdough-bread-diabetes/

Worth a try I’d say.

There are also rye breads and sprouted breads that are more blood sugar friendly.


----------



## Ditto

My mouth is watering again reading these menus and comments. 

I'm doing okay on SlimFast, Water and Oxo. Not sure if allowed the Oxo with having liver issues.

Yesterday - Saturday
Weight:  14stones 11.2pounds Tum: 50 BG first thing: 7.7 @ 6.03
B: pint water / Caffe Latte SlimFast bottle / mug Oxo / pint water with meds
Snack: Diet Coke bleugh horrid but filled me up going round Quality Save and hankering to buy all the nice food.  
L: mug Oxo then a ChocolateMint SlimFast bottle
D: Lasagne (readymeal) with some tinned green beans (Mum left the entire meal so couldn't waste it) / pint water / 6.8 @ 8 / mug Oxo

Not a bad day for me imho. 

Edit Thursday/
After pigging most of the week it's back to the SlimFast. Good grief.


----------



## Leadinglights

Missed a few day of putting anything on here.
Mon and Tues 
B & L much the same as usual. 
D. Moussaka with either salad or spring cabbage Berries and cream
Wed
B: yoghurt and berries and all bran
 L: Lunch actually in a cafe for first time in 15 months, 
Three quarters of tuna sandwich (left the crusts so my hair will never curl) with coleslaw and salad, quarter of Sahara Desert scone and flat white coffee.
D: Salmon, cauliflower cheese and asparagus, nectarine and quark


----------



## goodybags

Wed
B - Chopped Nuts Seeds Strawberries & Greek Yoghurt (Full fat yoghurt is lower in carbs)
L - Toasted Stilton & Red Cabbage Sandwich (lunch@home today)
Snack Apple 
D - Chopped Mixed Salad (Celery,Rocket,Ghurkins,Sweet Pepper,Tomato) topped with apricot & pastrami 

Thurs
B - 1 slice of toast buttered & Marmite 1/2 Apple 
L -  Apple, Stilton & Walnut Salad (Rocket,Celery,Watercress,Cucumber) 
Snack 1 Packet Mini Cheddars & Blueberries 
D -  Chilli & Mixed Rice, homemade & frozen the rice I’m currently eating is a mixed rice (mixture of Thai RiceBerry, quinoa & pearl barley )


----------



## TinaD

B (at 1300) 8oz Rib eye steak, grilled.
D (at 2000) 12oz roasted chicken thighs with garlic, ginger and lemon).
6 mugs of black unsweetened tea and 4 x 1/2 pint water.
FBG 5.6 Post dinner 5.1


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday - Thursday
Weight: 14stones 10pounds Tum: 49 1/2 BG first thing: 7.7 @ 6.35
B: pint water / Can chilli with salad, mayo and olive oil and a horrid bun / pint water with meds
L: pint water / Caffe Latte SlimFast bottle @ noon (I was counting down the minutes agh)
D: pint water / Banana SlimFast bottle @ 10 to 3 (I couldn't last out till 3, I was in agony) 
S: Chocolate SlimFast bottle @ 6 (you're supposed to have 4 bottles so you get all your vitamins, seems excessive tho')
Mum left some of her potato salady type salad so I had that on the last around 9, didn't touch the sides nom nom nom


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: ryvita, cooked meat, cheese, pickled red cabbage, red pepper, half apple
D: chicken, bacon, mushroom, smoked cheese bake, potato salad, mixed leaf salad, strawberries and cream


----------



## Ditto

How do you manage to  have that yummy breakfast? @Leadinglights I had toast and shot up.  I had a very piggy day again because I was with family, any excuse.

Yesterday - Friday
Weight: 14stones 9.2pounds Tum: 50 BG first thing: 7.8 @ 6.01
B: pint water / mug Oxo / Caffe Latte SlimFast bottle / pint water with meds
L: pint water / mug Nescafe / 1/2 bun thing from Lidl / mug Nescafe and 2 buttered toasts / 14.5 grr agh
D: bowl of homemade Italian type food, utterly blissful eating nom nom nom / ice cream wafer / later a pint water
S: 3 eggs scrambled in olive oil with 2 tomatoes and Anchor and mayo really late... / pint water / 8.5


----------



## Lucyr

Birdy said:


> How do you manage to  have that yummy breakfast? @Leadinglights I had toast and shot up.  I had a very piggy day again because I was with family, any excuse.
> 
> Yesterday - Friday
> Weight: 14stones 9.2pounds Tum: 50 BG first thing: 7.8 @ 6.01
> B: pint water / mug Oxo / Caffe Latte SlimFast bottle / pint water with meds
> L: pint water / mug Nescafe / 1/2 bun thing from Lidl / mug Nescafe and 2 buttered toasts / 14.5 grr agh
> D: bowl of homemade Italian type food, utterly blissful eating nom nom nom / ice cream wafer / later a pint water
> S: 3 eggs scrambled in olive oil with 2 tomatoes and Anchor and mayo really late... / pint water / 8.5


For things like toast my blood sugar goes up less if I pair with protein or fat, like leadlinglights egg and cheese.

so far today I’ve had
Breakfast: Melon
Lunch: steak, mushrooms cooked in cream cheese and garlic, half a wrap plain.

Not sure what’s for dinner, forgotten to defrost anything from the freezer and had a filling lunch so I’ll see what I can think of later on.


----------



## Leadinglights

Birdy said:


> How do you manage to  have that yummy breakfast? @Leadinglights I had toast and shot up.  I had a very piggy day again because I was with family, any excuse.
> 
> Yesterday - Friday
> Weight: 14stones 9.2pounds Tum: 50 BG first thing: 7.8 @ 6.01
> B: pint water / mug Oxo / Caffe Latte SlimFast bottle / pint water with meds
> L: pint water / mug Nescafe / 1/2 bun thing from Lidl / mug Nescafe and 2 buttered toasts / 14.5 grr agh
> D: bowl of homemade Italian type food, utterly blissful eating nom nom nom / ice cream wafer / later a pint water
> S: 3 eggs scrambled in olive oil with 2 tomatoes and Anchor and mayo really late... / pint water / 8.5


It is a thin slice (30g ish) of home made bread, mostly oat and linseed, or mixed grain, six seed or similar.


----------



## goodybags

Friday 

B -  Cereal with Blueberries 
L - Salad with FullFat Mayo (Chopped Rocket,Watercress,Pepper,Radishes & Walnuts) 
      Topped with Pastrami - 1/2 Apple packet of crisps (crinkly cheddars)
      SNACK fruit&nut bar 
D - Chilli with Mixed healthier rice (homemade frozen)


Saturday 

B - Chopped Nuts, Seeds & Strawberrys with Greek Yoghurt 
L - Celery, Stilton, Macadamia Nuts, Buttered Savoury Biscuits  & 1/2 Apple
D - Small Portion of Battered Fish (from freezer) Sliced Sweet Potato Tomato air fried 
      Shredded Mixed Salad Leaves


----------



## Lucyr

How yesterday actually turned out:

Breakfast: Melon
Lunch: steak, mushrooms cooked in cream cheese and garlic, half a wrap plain.
Afternoon walk (4 miles stroll from home to beach watching boat racing etc)
Struck halfway by a hypo that took well over an hour to get up: 200ml apple juice, galaxy chocolate bar (seemed to have got up but dropped again), energy gel, too many haribo, an ice cream
Dinner: a few oven chips and other half of the wrap (i was totally wiped out)

Ah well try again today


----------



## Lucyr

A better day today. Libre 99% in range so far. My stomach isn’t impressed with the dinner though!
Breakfast: coffee and porridge
Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna, peppers, onions, mayo mixed together
Dinner: Steak, fried egg, mushrooms, onions, garlic. Strawberry ice cream.
Snacks: latte, cheesestring


----------



## Ditto

That sounds horrific @Lucyr  Glad you had a better day today.

Yesterday - Saturday
Weight: 14stones 11.6pounds Tum: 50 BG first thing: 8.8 @ 7.12am
B: pint water / scrambled eggs made with olive oil and Anchor butter, mayo / pint water with meds
L: pint water / 7.2 @ 11.39am / tuna corn salad with sachet of dressing
D: pint water / 2 steaks with Brussels sprouts roasted in olive oil / mug Oxo

Yesterday - Sunday
Weight: 14stones 6.2pounds* Tum: 50 BG first thing: 7.2 @ 8.29am
B: pint water / 2 scrambled eggs made with Anchor butter, 2 tomatoes, spring onions / pint water with meds
L: pint water / mug Oxo / tuna corn salad with olive oil
D: pint water / pork bellies and roast broccoli
(I wish they'd make up a different name for marketing purposes, the name would put anybody off! Pork strips maybe.)

* Water blip, I knew it would go back up the next day so no worries, when weighing daily I take it all in my stride.


----------



## goodybags

Sat
B - Chopped Nuts Blueberrie,Strawberries & Greek Yoghurt
L - Ryvitas with Stilton & Walnuts
     1/2 Apple
D - Air Fryed Sausages, Sweet Potato Slices & Pickled Red Cabbage
      1/2 Apple

Sun -
B - 2 Egg Spanish Omelette (chopped celery sweet pepper, onion & cheese & ham)
L - Stilton, Walnuts, Pickled Egg MiniCheddars  (missing bread so much)
      homebaked bread didn’t work
      Fruit-n-Nut bar
D  Small piece of Fish in breadcrumbs (captain birds eye)  air fryed with chopped sweet potato &peas

Mon
B - 3 SMALL Slices of Fresh Bread ToastEd Sourdough Buttered & spread with no sugar marmalade
      Bs certainly spiked (but returned to under +2 above after 3hrs) enjoyed the toast and a relief
L - Sandwich (Sourdough bread) Rocket,Watercres,Pastrami & Wholegrain Mustard, Mini Cheddars  
      Green Apple
D - Minted Lamb Chop, a Few small frozen roasties, 1 Yorkshire Pudding, Peas & Sweetcorn

      Bank Holiday was
      Kind of Carb Laden Day but BS Levels were @ 3 hrs after eating was ok
      went to bed with a finger prick of 5.0 and woke next day and was 6.6


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, berries and all bran and seeds
L: Tuna pate, cheese, coleslaw, ryvita, half nectarine
D: omelette with mushrooms, chorizo, spinach, cheese, broccoli, strawberries and cream


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menu - I have included the relevant cookbook the recipes are based on:

*Friday *Poulet au Vinaigre (Pinch of Nom) & Fine Beans
*Saturday *Enchiladas (Essential Cuisine of Mexico)
*Sunday *Greek Style Roast Lamb (Fresh Start)
*Yesterday *Turkey Son Choy Bow (Loose Weight for Good) - Replace the Water Chestnuts with Bamboo Shoots
*Today *Sumac Lamb Chops (Pinch of Nom), Celeriac Mash and Savoy Cabbage
*Tomorrow *Beef Kofta Curry (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light) p138 & Cauli Rice
*Thursday* Chicken Marsala (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) & Celeriac Mash
*Friday* Doner Kebab (Pinch of Nom), Cabbage Slaw & Pink Pickled Onions

For the enchiladas I tried BFree High Protein Wraps from Sainsbury's. They are 4g Carb per wrap. Unfortunately they have (to me) a very strong porridge taste so I won't be using them again.


----------



## Leadinglights

adrian1der said:


> This week's menu - I have included the relevant cookbook the recipes are based on:
> 
> *Friday *Poulet au Vinaigre (Pinch of Nom) & Fine Beans
> *Saturday *Enchiladas (Essential Cuisine of Mexico)
> *Sunday *Greek Style Roast Lamb (Fresh Start)
> *Yesterday *Turkey Son Choy Bow (Loose Weight for Good) - Replace the Water Chestnuts with Bamboo Shoots
> *Today *Sumac Lamb Chops (Pinch of Nom), Celeriac Mash and Savoy Cabbage
> *Tomorrow *Beef Kofta Curry (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light) p138 & Cauli Rice
> *Thursday* Chicken Marsala (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) & Celeriac Mash
> *Friday* Doner Kebab (Pinch of Nom), Cabbage Slaw & Pink Pickled Onions
> 
> For the enchiladas I tried BFree High Protein Wraps from Sainsbury's. They are 4g Carb per wrap. Unfortunately they have (to me) a very strong porridge taste so I won't be using them again.


Looks a fabulous menu again. I tried the sweet potato wraps - not impressed and expensive as well.


----------



## Ditto

Those menus make my mouth water. I wish I could cook and so does Mum. 

Yesterday - Bank Holiday Monday - a bit of a piggy day... I wish I knew exactly how many carbs, I think the chilli con carne was 36, I think @Kaylz found out for me so I must look back through the thread...
Weight: 14stones 8.2pounds Tum: 49 1/2 BG first thing: 6.8 @ 6.25am
B: pint water with fibre / 2 scrambled eggs made with olive oil, tomatoes, spring onions 
L: mug Nescafe dash milk / a Tesco Indian ie Korma that yellow rice and a round of Naan which I hate but wanted to be sociable yuck. 
D: large can Princes Chilli Con Carne (cold out of the tin nom nom nom) / pint water with meds


----------



## adrian1der

Birdy said:


> I wish I could cook and so does Mum.


If you're up for a challenge try the Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy book. The recipes really support the title


----------



## rebrascora

Hopefully, by the time I have typed this today will be yesterday....

Not often I have a really good day with my food and BG levels but today was a good day so here goes....

B. Coffee with butter as I am out of cream or milk... 
     Multi vit effervescent tablet in water with psyllium and chia seeds. Second glass of plain water.
     Creaky Greek style Natural yoghurt (2 great big dollops approx. 120g portion) with stewed rhubarb with a little
     sweetener, mixed seeds, a dusting or cocoa powder and a dusting of cinnamon all mixed up with a little psyllium husk         to thicken it.

L.  Indian vegetable stir fry with eggs... Onion, garlic and aubergine cubes, fried in butter with Garam Masala, Cumin,              Coriander and Turneric... then sliced Pak Choi added and stir fired for a further 5 mins then eggs cracked on top and          the pan covered for a couple of minutes to cook the eggs through. Followed by a low carb berry trifle

D. Made my first "chaffle" with grated Red Leicester, eggs, ground almonds, a little psyllium husk and baking powder.              Fried the resulting batter in coconut oil in a hot pan, resembling a thick pancake or thin omelette. Fried a slice of black        pudding and used the chaffle to make a sandwich with the black pudding, pea shoot salad, a cherry tomato sliced finely      and mayonnaise. It tasted heavenly and was the first "sandwich" I have had in almost 2 years. Washed it down with a        glass of rose wine and feeling so much happier tonight for having had lots of veggies and some real food.


----------



## goodybags

Tues
B - Toast & Peanut Butter 1/2 Apple (last of the sourdough bread)
L - Spanish Omelette 
D - Sausages, Sliced Airfryed Sweet Potato Peas & Sweetcorn

Wed
B - Chopped Nuts & Strawberries with Greek yoghurt 
L - Fish & Chips + Ice Cream day out @ sea side, ate about half but all the ice cream 
D -  recovering from lunch (shouldn’t have had the ice cream)


Thu
B - Toast & No Sugar Marmalade 
L - Sandwich Ham, Rocket & Wholegrain Mustard 
     1/2 Apple, Mini Cheddars 
D - Steak (Marinated in Wholegrain Mustard & Red Wine) Air Fried Sliced Sweet Potato  
      Chopped Salad - Watercres, Rocket, Radishes, Walnuts Gherkin Mayo 
      Fruit-Nut Bar


----------



## rebrascora

Wed.

B. Usual creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with stewed rhubarb, mixed seeds, cinnamon, ginger, cocoa and a sprinkle of low carb granola.

L. Left over Indian spiced stir fried veg (onions, aubergine and Pak Choi) with 2 poached banty eggs

D. Fish and chip supper shared with partner... I had tail end of his fish with about 15 chips (too many and will stick to 10 next time) 

Thur

B. As above

L. Lamb bolognaise with a salad and luxury creamy coleslaw

D. Pea and ham soup followed by some ratatouille .....
....... and then I had a big blow out... 
Found an ancient and well out of date (BBE 2010  )  individual Christmas pud in the back of the cupboard. Nuked it in microwave whilst I jabbed 5 units of insulin for it (educated guess as writing faded on label), poured over a teaspoon of rum and then some cream and a tiny bit of Mascapone cheese that needed using up and it was heaven. The risky thing was that this was midnight and I was fading fast, so set alarm for an hour hence and climbed into bed. Woke up just dipping into the red and needed a glucose tab (just one as pretty sure there were enough carbs. Woke up this morning on 7.8 with no spike from the Christmas pud at all... just a steady sloping increase in levels through the night....

Got away with it and won't happen again, I promise, because there are no more surprises in the back of the cupboard

Anyway, not at all diabetic friendly but sometimes you just need to treat yourself and I was really reserved at Christmas and my birthday, so this was my annual carb splurge "allowance" in one dense little sugar bomb!!


----------



## Leadinglights

Wed
yogurt, berries and granola
tuna pate, tomatoes, cucumber, ryvita, cheese, pear
Venison burger, mushrooms, creamy spinach with stilton and walnuts, tomato and red pepper salad
Thurs
Scrambled egg and smoked salmon on thin slice toast
cooked meat, ryvita, cheese, tomato, avocado, pepper, half apple
lightly dusted lemon sole, salad, stewed damsons and quark


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:

*Friday *Doner Kebab (Pinch of Nom)
*Saturday *Turmeric Chicken Kebab (Simply), Steak, Char Siu Pork Burgers (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) & Greek Salad
*Sunday *Roast Pork & Braised Red Cabbage
*Monday* Mongolian Beef (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) & Cauli Rice
*Tuesday* Peppercorn Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) & Celeriac Mash
*Wednesday* Slow-cooked Beef Brisket (Fresh Start)
*Thursday* Stuffed Peppers (Loose Weight for Good)
*Friday* Chicken, Tomato and Mascarpone (Loose Weight for Good) & Fine Beans


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Thursday 3/6/2021
Breakfast*
2 rounds of hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
*Lunch*
2 rounds of warburtons med white sliced with cheese spread on - 38g of carbs - had this at my in laws - was going to have a custard doghnut but didn't feel like after me and my daughter had just been in a car crash
*Tea*
Chinese takeaway- prawn fried rice - no idea of carbs

*Wed 2/6/2021
Breakfast *
2 rounds of hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
*Lunch*
Ham sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
Batchelors cup a soup Oxtail - 12g of carbs
*Tea*
Youngs fish steak in butter sauce - 6g of carbs
Herb small diced potatoes from Heron supermarket - 80g of carbs
2 pieces of garlic bread - 20g of carbs
Muller corner yoghurt with the chocolate flakes - 23g of carbs


----------



## Gwynn

Ok here goes. I don't normally post on this thread for fear of looking foolish. After all I am no expert and I am learning as I go.

BR: Shreddies (15g) & All Bran (15g), skimmed milk (75g). Banana (50g)
MS: Nectarine (80g) , Pear (100g)
LU: Prawn Salad (70g prawns, 100g lettuce, 100g cucumber, 20g salad cream (I like it))
AS: 2 Rice cakes with butter. 1 ISO protein drink
TE: Baked Potato (150g) with butter and grated cheese
ES: Raspberries (100g). One Rice cake and butter.
NI: Strawberries (150g). Salted peanutes (15g)
Across the day: 2 cups of tea. 2 cups of coffee, 2 glasses of water

All in

Calories      1170
Carbs            122.9g
Protein           63.3g
Fibre               24.8g
All Fats           49.2g
Sat Fats          16.5g
Salt                    3.6g
Cholesterol  122.5mg

BG morning 5.1
BG evening  5.5

It is a new diet (new weight goal) aiming to lose just a tad more weight to push me into the lower middle BMI range. It is working as My weight is slightly down today. All coupled with increased daily exercise.

I also now know how many calories I need to eat to maintain my weight ( or increase it if needed)

Todays food is even more fun but about the same cals however, carbs are down to 83g


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Ok here goes. I don't normally post on this thread for fear of looking foolish. After all I am no expert and I am learning as I go.
> 
> BR: Shreddies (15g) & All Bran (15g), skimmed milk (75g). Banana (50g)
> MS: Nectarine (80g) , Pear (100g)
> LU: Prawn Salad (70g prawns, 100g lettuce, 100g cucumber, 20g salad cream (I like it))
> AS: 2 Rice cakes with butter. 1 ISO protein drink
> TE: Baked Potato (150g) with butter and grated cheese
> ES: Raspberries (100g). One Rice cake and butter.
> NI: Strawberries (150g). Salted peanutes (15g)
> Across the day: 2 cups of tea. 2 cups of coffee, 2 glasses of water
> 
> All in
> 
> Calories      1170
> Carbs            122.9g
> Protein           63.3g
> Fibre               24.8g
> All Fats           49.2g
> Sat Fats          16.5g
> Salt                    3.6g
> Cholesterol  122.5mg
> 
> BG morning 5.1
> BG evening  5.5
> 
> It is a new diet (new weight goal) aiming to lose just a tad more weight to push me into the lower middle BMI range. It is working as My weight is slightly down today. All coupled with increased daily exercise.
> 
> I also now know how many calories I need to eat to maintain my weight ( or increase it if needed)
> 
> Todays food is even more fun but about the same cals however, carbs are down to 83g


It just goes to show how first impressions are wrong. looking at all that food you had I immediately thought 'what a lot of carbs' but no, a lot less than I imagined. Especially with all the fruit and the potato.


----------



## Gwynn

Yup, that's why I get my app to do all the hard work of calculating it all. I hope I got the calculations right though.

BR carbs 27.1g
MS carbs 18.9g
LU carbs 10.5g
AS carbs 4.1g
TE carbs 25.5g
ES carbs 13.9g
NI carbs 16.9
Drinks carbs 6g

It was a high total of 122.9g carbs. More than I normally have. I try to keep to below 100g a day.
So today will be much better at 83g.

Without the App I would be struggling.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Friday 4/6/2021 - so far
Breakfast*
2 rounds of toast - hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
*Lunch*
tinned salmon sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
tesco cheese & onion crisps 25g bag - 14g of carbs
morrisons custard doughnut - 34g of carbs


----------



## Leadinglights

mum2westiesGill said:


> *Friday 4/6/2021 - so far
> Breakfast*
> 2 rounds of toast - hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
> *Lunch*
> tinned salmon sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
> tesco cheese & onion crisps 25g bag - 14g of carbs
> morrisons custard doughnut - 34g of carbs


I know you are Type 1 and take insulin for your carb intake but you do not seem to be having very much protein or vegetables in the meals you have posted.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Leadinglights said:


> I know you are Type 1 and take insulin for your carb intake but you do not seem to be having very much protein or vegetables in the meals you have posted.


I love peas and carrots for vegetables then I have plenty of meat for protein usually at teatime - breakfast for me is toast because I'm a toast girl, lunch is a sandwich, cup a soup, crisps, biscuit, tea is a cooked tea with meat or fish.
I've never been a healthy eater.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Friday 4/6/2021
Tea*
Tesco indian meal - poppadoms, chicken pakoras, onion bahjis, chicken korma, chicken tikka, pilau rice


----------



## Cazd

Northerner said:


> We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


Excuse my ignorance , fairly new to all this , what  is burgen bread? Do supermarkets stock it?I always buy small wholemeal loaf and use for a sandwich but bloods not great so would be interested to find an alternative


----------



## Docb

Cazd said:


> Excuse my ignorance , fairly new to all this , what  is burgen bread? Do supermarkets stock it?I always buy small wholemeal loaf and use for a sandwich but bloods not great so would be interested to find an alternative



Bergen is a low carb bread made by one of the big bakers.  If you read around the forum you will find that some like it some don't.  One problem with it is that it is very hit and miss in terms of stocking in the supermarkets. Sometimes you find it, sometimes you don't.  You used to be able to buy it round here (West Lancashire) but it seems to have disappeared from the supermarkets I use.

One thing you might do is to look around the specialist bread section of your local supermarkets - if they have one.  A bit of label checking will tell you whether they stock a low carb bread.  If you have a Booths near you then they stock a Low GI bread made by their baker, Warbertons.  At 9g carb a slice and nicely flavoured, it suits me down to the ground.


----------



## goodybags

Cazd said:


> Excuse my ignorance , fairly new to all this , what  is burgen bread? Do supermarkets stock it?I always buy small wholemeal loaf and use for a sandwich but bloods not great so would be interested to find an alternative


Haven’t ever seen it in the shops, but allegedly it is available in the uk
its a lower carb than what your probably currently eating 

I’m no expert but like many a sandwich or toast keeps me going 
ive started looking at the nutritional info label on the wholemeal loaves 
In supermarkets 
infact sometimes the Wife’s half way round Tescos by the time I’ve decided which loaf 
I dare eat, I usually end up buying a Warburtons loaf that shows a carb content of 9g of carb per slice 
which I believe is quite good, 
and following eating it,I test I’m finding 3 hrs after eating it usually @lunch time my levels are falling back down.


----------



## Gwynn

Here goes...yesterday...

BR: All bran, Shreddies, Skimmed Milk, 1/2 Banana - All in Carbs 22.9g
MS: Rice cake and butter - All in Carbs 2g
LU: Prawn salad - All in Carbs 8.1g
AS: a small M&S Eclair - All in Carbs 5.6g
TE: Chicken and Green Beans - All in Carbs 3g
ES: Raspberries - All in Carbs 17.8g
NI: Strawberries and red wine - All in carbs 17.6g
2 mugs of tea, 2 mugs of coffee

Totals for the day...

Calories 990 (weight loss diet)
Carbs 83g
Protein 57.2g
Fibre 25.6g
All Fats 33.1g
Sat Fats 11.8g
Salt 3.8g
Cholesterol 200.3mg

Overall intake of solids 199.1g
Overall intake of fluids 2313.4 g

Weight loss 0.2 Kg (probably fluids)


----------



## Lucyr

Gwynn said:


> Yup, that's why I get my app to do all the hard work of calculating it all. I hope I got the calculations right though.
> 
> BR carbs 27.1g
> MS carbs 18.9g
> LU carbs 10.5g
> AS carbs 4.1g
> TE carbs 25.5g
> ES carbs 13.9g
> NI carbs 16.9
> Drinks carbs 6g
> 
> It was a high total of 122.9g carbs. More than I normally have. I try to keep to below 100g a day.
> So today will be much better at 83g.
> 
> Without the App I would be struggling.


I’m not sure you quite got the jacket potato righ, but not far off. The standard apps have a 150g cooked weight baked potato at 35g carb


----------



## Lucyr

Leadinglights said:


> I know you are Type 1 and take insulin for your carb intake but you do not seem to be having very much protein or vegetables in the meals you have posted.


I was thinking the same, there could be benefits for general health as well as blood sugars in switching to whole grain or seeded bread and adding some fruit and veg as it seems most days you’ve posted didn’t have any fruit or veg. But I’m not qualified to give diet advice seen as I need to lose weight myself!


----------



## Gwynn

Hmm thanks I will have a look into that.

Always improving ....

Yes you are right and it is now corrected. Its a good job I don't eat many of them.

Not sure what I have posted to give the impression of no fruit or vedge.

Every day I have a half banana, nectarine, pear, raspberries and strawberries and most days I have either, peas, cauliflower, green beans, lettuce, cucumber, carrots, tomato.

I don't eat eggs very often as the cholesterol count is way too high, although recent studies have shown no link between eggs and cholesterol in the blood.


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday I had
Breakfast: crumpets with butter (really didn’t work for bg as I didn’t prebolus)
Lunch: chicken and green veg pasta
Dinner: chicken kebab wrap with salad and coleslaw
Snacks: crisps & peppers

Going to restart calorie counting today as I’m getting nowhere with weight loss on a “generally trying not to eat too badly without counting” approach.


----------



## Leadinglights

yoghurt, berries, all bran
cooked meat, cheese, ryvita, salad, half apple
sausages. cauli and broc cheese, aaparagus, strawberries, nectarine and cream


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*5/6/2021
Breakfast *
Scrambled egg on 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> *5/6/2021
> Breakfast *
> Scrambled egg on 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced



*Update 
Lunch*
soft cheese sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced - couldn't really be bothered doing anything else because I was feeling very stressed about if to start using the libre again - in the end I've decided it's not for me
Tested and injected for lunch which was meal carbs and a correction dose because of a high level but had to test and inject again after 1 hour because I went to my son's cafe and had a lovely pre packed small slice of lemon drizzle cake - only injected for the carbs

@Leadinglights I will be having some protein and vegetables tonight at teatime 

*Update 
Tea*
fillet steak, fried mushrooms, petit pois with baby carrots, tesco cheddar mash, 1 piece of garlic bread and pepper sauce. 
Muller chocolate flake yoghurt


----------



## Lucyr

Today, making more of an effort to count and reduce the calories I had:

Brunch: A few decaf coffees, a mini chicken salad wrap, cheesestring, ice lolly.

Come the evening I felt terrible, lightheaded/dizzy and sick but at the same time hungry. I had only had about 400 calories / 40g carb by that point and had ketones so I’m guessing that’s why i felt ill as reducing calories especially carbs always makes me feel dreadful.

Dinner was noodles with red onion, mixed peppers, green beans, lime, and beef mince. I’ll have a yoghurt later on tonight.

Total 1081 calories, 114 carbs. I’ll add some more carbs tomorrow and hopefully feel better.


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday (was a bust for the liquid diet yet again, so today is another day!)

Weight: 14 12.6 going up and up Tum: 50> going up and up BG: 7.6 @ 8.44am
Breakfast: pint water / Cafe Latte Slimfast bottle / pint water with meds
Lunch: pint water / Mint Choc Slimfast bottle / mug Oxo
Dinner: pint water / fresh tomatoes on 2 slices wholemeal toast with 2 fried eggs and too much butter and mayo
Later ravenous so scouring the bungalow for food, nowt in, found nearly a full bag of hash browns in the freezer, baked the lot and ate with mayo, an hour later a hearty glug of Gaviscon, was it worth it?  Tum rigid. Start again tomorrow...


----------



## Lucyr

Birdy said:


> Yesterday (was a bust for the liquid diet yet again, so today is another day!)
> 
> Weight: 14 12.6 going up and up Tum: 50> going up and up BG: 7.6 @ 8.44am
> Breakfast: pint water / Cafe Latte Slimfast bottle / pint water with meds
> Lunch: pint water / Mint Choc Slimfast bottle / mug Oxo
> Dinner: pint water / fresh tomatoes on 2 slices wholemeal toast with 2 fried eggs and too much butter and mayo
> Later ravenous so scouring the bungalow for food, nowt in, found nearly a full bag of hash browns in the freezer, baked the lot and ate with mayo, an hour later a hearty glug of Gaviscon, was it worth it?  Tum rigid. Start again tomorrow...


Oops. Today is a new day, start again afresh. My calories did end up higher at 1435 calories and 146 carbs because my bg at bedtime was 4.1 so I had half a glass of apple juice and a cheese and tomato sandwich thin. BGs were weird yesterday, no rise at all after anything not even the noodles and sandwich, I fingerpricked several times and libre was spot on every time. Did make me grumpy to have to eat a sandwich after I was ready for bed though.


----------



## goodybags

Sat
B - 2 Egg Spanish omelette (grated cheese diced bacon, chopped onion tomato & radish)
      1/2 slice of buttered toast

L - Sandwich crab paste & rocket 
      I’m still still buying a lower carb bread where I can (9g carb per slice) 
      Individual packet of crinkly mini cheddars (I find these don’t seem to spike my sugars) 

D - Steak marinated in red wine & crushed black pepper
      Side salad, chopped salad leaves, celery, gherkin, & radish with Mayo & seeds 
      The steak was delicious but salad wasn’t any good so never ate it - then had a nut-&-fruit bar after


----------



## Leadinglights

scrambled egg and smoked salmon on thin slice toast
ryvita, cooked meat, cheese, celery, red pepper, pickled red cabbage, half apple
chicken fajitas, red cabbage, apple, celery coleslaw cucumber and tomato, half a roll, strawberries and cream.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Breakfast*
2 rounds of toast on hovis med white sliced - 36g of carbs
*Lunch*
ham sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis med white sliced 36g of carbs
batchelors mushroom cup a soup 15g of carbs

*Updated
Tea*
tesco Finest meal deal - chicken parmigiana 8g of carbs, garlic bread 10g of carbs, rosemary potatoes 40g of carbs, chocolate orange pot 22g of carbs


----------



## Lucyr

Continuing with making an effort for good food choices, today ended up lower carb and higher protein than my stomach can usually cope with, but didn’t have any issues which has been nice!

Breakfast: Fried egg, 2 bacon, mushrooms and onion, 3 decaf coffees (you need 3 to get going when it’s decaf )

First lunch (I was running late): 1 banana and 1 satsuma

Second lunch (1st one didn’t fill me up): Sandwich with whole meal bread, avocado, chicken, lettuce, tomato, spring onions.

Dinner: Steak, 4 jersey royals, 2 small corn on the cobs, butter, Kvarg white chocolate yoghurt

Totals: 1231 calories, 96g carb, was at 100% time in range but forgot to prebolus for dinner so sadly just having a brief excursion above


----------



## Felinia

I had a low carb day today:
B: Grill up of 2 chicken chipolatas, 2 turkey rashers, 2 large mushrooms and 2 medium tomatoes
L: Ham, egg and cottage cheese salad with mango and lime dressing
D: Tuna steak, cauliflower rice, mixed vegetables and a drizzle of vegetable stock (I don't like dry food)
S: Mixed berries with Greek yogurt, water, decaf tea and coffee


----------



## Ditto

> (1st one didn’t fill me up)



Lol that's funny @Lucyr  Made me chuckle. Nothing short of a pig-out fills me up!


----------



## Lucyr

Birdy said:


> Lol that's funny @Lucyr  Made me chuckle. Nothing short of a pig-out fills me up!


Thought I might as well be honest!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Today Monday 7/6/2021
Breakfast*
2 rounds of toast - 36g of carbs
*Lunch*
ham sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis - 36g of carbs
1 2 fingered kit kat - 13g of carbs


----------



## Cazd

goodybags said:


> Haven’t ever seen it in the shops, but allegedly it is available in the uk
> its a lower carb than what your probably currently eating
> 
> I’m no expert but like many a sandwich or toast keeps me going
> ive started looking at the nutritional info label on the wholemeal loaves
> In supermarkets
> infact sometimes the Wife’s half way round Tescos by the time I’ve decided which loaf
> I dare eat, I usually end up buying a Warburtons loaf that shows a carb content of 9g of carb per slice
> which I believe is quite good,
> and following eating it,I test I’m finding 3 hrs after eating it usually @lunch time my levels are falling back down.


I know exactly what u mean re reading labels. My supermarket trips are much more time consuming!


----------



## Felinia

Another lowish carb day here today:

B: Poached egg, grilled bacon, mushrooms, 1 small slice toast
L: Salmon salad with low fat dressing
D: Poached haddock, cauliflower hash browns, mixed vegetables (cabbage, broccoli, peas, carrots, corn)
S: Mixed berries and Greek yogurt

1370 cals and 83gm carbs


----------



## Lucyr

Today I was just ravenous all day so a lot of food to report

Breakfast: Bacon and avocado on toast
Lunch: tuna, peppers, red onion, cucumber, mayo on open sandwiches, and a banana
Dinner: steak, 2 small corn on cobs, 5 new potatoes, 2 satsumas
Snacks: cheese, ham, pickles, kvarg chocolate chip yoghurt, few coffees

Totals: 1552 calories, 136g carbs, 97% in range.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Breakfast. Yoghurt and berries
Lunch homemade burger and salad fresh fruit salad 
Dinner. Curry with cauliflower rice,  orange
snack naughty Harvest Morn Popcorn Bar. hence 7.1 this morning


----------



## goodybags

Monday
B - 1 slice of toast (wholemeal bread) buttered with sugar free marmalade 

L - Sandwich Cheese Salad (Wholegrain Mustard, Finely Sliced Radish , & Rocket)
      filled my small lunch box and was delicious

Snack - Chopped Seasoned Nuts 1/2 Apple 

D - 2 Chipolata Sausages, Air Fryed Sweet Potato, Broccoli & Sweetcorn


----------



## Ivostas66

I love this time of year - popped to the veg patch and picked pak choi and garlic, sweated it in olive oil with chilli flakes to have with our roast chicken. Also picked fresh spinach and lettuce to make a salad for lunch tomorrow with the left over chicken!

The cucumber plants are climbing in the greenhouse alongside the chillies, peppers and tomato plants, as are the beans on the poles in the garden and the carrots in the veg troughs.


----------



## Lucyr

Another hungry evening here, though was fine during the day

Breakfast: Oat so simple porridge, (golden syrup flavour which i'm not that keen on but need using up before i open the scots porridge oats).

Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna, red onion, mixed peppers, cucumber, mayo

Dinner: Chicken burger in wholemeal roll with lettuce, cheese, tomato, spring onions. Yoghurt.

Snack: Yoghurt, few coffees

Totals: 1543 calories, 156g carbs, 93% in range (i'll try a longer prebolus before the jacket potato next time as that's where i went over). Down 2kg so far this week.

Edited to add: some late night apple juice, skittles, crisps as bg got stuck in the 4s before bed. New totals 1873 calories, 204g carbs, 93% range


----------



## Felinia

B: Boiled egg with one small slice medium cut wholemeal bread
L: Homemade vegetable soup
D: My birthday treat so I had a mild chicken curry with mushroom bhaji and saag aloo - no rice
Carbs under 130gm for the day


----------



## Lucyr

Breakfast: banana, coffee
Lunch: ham, boiled egg, salad tortilla wrap
Dinner: Jacket potato, chilli with kidney beans, low fat cheese
Snack: bit of cheese, yoghurt, few coffees

Didn’t get chance to prebolus for lunch again today and after lunch was again the time I went out of range. Seems I need to either make time to prebolus or find a different lunch... trying seeded bread with egg mayo tomorrow so see how that goes.

Totals: 1594 calories, 145g carb, 91% TIR


----------



## Ditto

Did great on the Slimfast till lunchtime and then stress and hunger pangs got the better of me. I have the will of a wisp.


----------



## Lucyr

Birdy said:


> Did great on the Slimfast till lunchtime and then stress and hunger pangs got the better of me. I have the will of a wisp.


The reason I only had a banana for breakfast was because I read missing meals or reducing portions would reduce your appetite. Maybe you have to do it for more than one meal though as I was starving by lunchtime and ate more the rest of the day


----------



## Ditto

I wouldn't thank you for a banana. They do taste nice if you get them at that optimum stage. Mum has one every morning with her cereal, they don't tempt me. I wish everything was bananas and sometimes I think it is. 

The banana would make you hungry in the long run, it's fat and protein that keep you feeling full. I have a bookcase full of nutrition type books, I just don't want to follow the advice therein. I want to eat chips and bread because I am a moron.


----------



## Lucyr

Birdy said:


> I wouldn't thank you for a banana. They do taste nice if you get them at that optimum stage. Mum has one every morning with her cereal, they don't tempt me. I wish everything was bananas and sometimes I think it is.
> 
> The banana would make you hungry in the long run, it's fat and protein that keep you feeling full. I have a bookcase full of nutrition type books, I just don't want to follow the advice therein. I want to eat chips and bread because I am a moron.


I’m middling feelings towards bananas, they’re alright, I do enjoy them at that perfect level of ripeness but otherwise there’s plenty things I’d rather eat but they’re an easy quick food and better than some of the potential other easy quick things.


----------



## Nayshiftin

I would like a list of go to foods like a banana but they spike me . Sometimes I get away with it other times no . I’ve yet to understand what’s good and bad and what does what. So far if I’m lowing I’ll allow fruit otherwise only berries. I do love berries at the moment but not all year so need other nice fruits. I ain’t a persimmon today but I’m not well so using that to keep my sugar up a wee bit


----------



## Lucyr

Nayshiftin said:


> I would like a list of go to foods like a banana but they spike me . Sometimes I get away with it other times no . I’ve yet to understand what’s good and bad and what does what. So far if I’m lowing I’ll allow fruit otherwise only berries. I do love berries at the moment but not all year so need other nice fruits. I ain’t a persimmon today but I’m not well so using that to keep my sugar up a wee bit


Yes I do prefer the flexibility insulin gives me for this, I couldn’t have eaten a banana without a spike if I hadn’t taken insulin and prebolused for it. Was somewhere around 8am I ate it.


----------



## Nayshiftin

May I 


Lucyr said:


> Yes I do prefer the flexibility insulin gives me for this, I couldn’t have eaten a banana without a spike if I hadn’t taken insulin and prebolused for it. Was somewhere around 8am I ate it.


may I ask does the insulin add weight I struggle with mine and unsure. Although unsure they will address mine with insulin anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## Lucyr

Nayshiftin said:


> May I
> 
> may I ask does the insulin add weight I struggle with mine and unsure. Although unsure they will address mine with insulin anyway. Just a thought.


I’ve been taking insulin for about 12 years, and have lost, gained, and maintained weight in that time. Insulin makes your body able to use/store what you eat so i find my weight more related to what I eat. I do have to keep the calories pretty low to lose at the minute but that’s probably because I’m fairly inactive working from home.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Lucyr said:


> I’ve been taking insulin for about 12 years, and have lost, gained, and maintained weight in that time. Insulin makes your body able to use/store what you eat so i find my weight more related to what I eat. I do have to keep the calories pretty low to lose at the minute but that’s probably because I’m fairly inactive working from home.


Thank you.


----------



## adrian1der

I made my son cheese on toast the other day and thought how much I missed it. Nothing else on the carb front but certainly cheese on toast. So, I dug out Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book and cooked his almond soda bread yesterday. 2g of carb a slice. Two slices toasted this morning and covered in melted cheese - very yummy breakfast it was too!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

adrian1der said:


> I made my son cheese on toast the other day and thought how much I missed it. Nothing else on the carb front but certainly cheese on toast. So, I dug out Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book and cooked his almond soda bread yesterday. 2g of carb a slice. Two slices toasted this morning and covered in melted cheese - very yummy breakfast it was too!



I love cheese on toast on my usual unhealthy (I suppose) hovis or warburtons medium white sliced bread.
I mix grated mature cheddar cheese with some milk, salt & pepper - toast the bread on one side and butter on the un toasted side - spread the cheese mixture on an put back under the grill until nice and golden - yummy


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Yesterday Wednesday 9/6/2021
Breakfast *
2 rounds of hovis toast - 36g of carbs
*Lunch*
Tuna & mayo sandwich on 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced - 36g of carbs
*Tea*
tesco fire pit jumbo sausages x3 - 18g of carbs
tesco cheddar mash -  28g of carbs
mini carrots and petit pois - no idea of carbs 
muller corner milk chocolate digestive yoghurt - 25g of carbs


----------



## Nayshiftin

adrian1der said:


> I made my son cheese on toast the other day and thought how much I missed it. Nothing else on the carb front but certainly cheese on toast. So, I dug out Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book and cooked his almond soda bread yesterday. 2g of carb a slice. Two slices toasted this morning and covered in melted cheese - very yummy breakfast it was too!


Is it very expensive bread ?


----------



## Leadinglights

yoghurt, blueberries, All bran, seeds
Cooked meat, ryvita, pickled red cabbage, tomato, pepper, celery, cheese, half apple
lamb tray bake with cougette, aubergine, feta cheese, rocket, spinach, radish salad, half a roll, strawberries and cream


----------



## BlueArmy

Breakfast - Greek yoghurt with chia seeds, blueberries and a splash of low sugar granola
Lunch - Cheese omelette, no butter or oil
Dinner - Ham salad (lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, olives, low fat cheese, salad onions, jalapeños, some home made diabetic friendly dressing and 2 slices of roasted gammon).
Snack - Handful of Brazil nuts


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Today Thursday 10/6/2021
Breakfast*
1 round of toast with potted beef spread on - 19g of carbs
*Lunch - at my inlaws*
chicken sandwich on 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced - 38g of carbs
cadburys mini roll - 16g of carbs


----------



## Felinia

Today
B: Egg and bacon muffin
L: Haddock and vegetable chowder
D: Venison burger, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, runner beans


----------



## Lucyr

Bit of a bread based day... I’m pretty sure I’m most full in the couple days after my weekly jab and most hungry as I approach the next. I take it on Saturdays. 

Breakfast: 2 bacon medallions on toasted seeded bloomer with low fat spread
Lunch: boiled eggs with light mayo and salad on 2 open sandwiches, pea based crisps
Dinner: turkey steak, fried egg, homemade chips, mushrooms
Snacks: (going to reduce my dinner insulin tomorrow to stop the late night snacking) cheese sandwich, ice cream stick, couple mint imperials

Totals: 1786 calories, 170g carb, 95% TIR


----------



## rebrascora

B. Multivit effervescent drink with psyllium husk and chia seed and dash of ACV followed by a cup of coffee with cream.
    Nature Valley Salted Caramel protein bar before 6 mile yomp. (10g carbs).... needed 4 dried apricots en route (20g)  

L. Large glass of water. Piece of left over roast belly pork followed by spicy butternut squash soup with a dollop of creme        fraishe. (20g carbs)

D. Tub of mixed olives with feta with a glass of port. 
     Another large glass of water
     Meatballs (x3) in ratatouille with spinach and parmesan on a bed of quinoa and broccoli. (30ish g carbs)


----------



## goodybags

Thursday 

B - Chopped Nuts, Strawberries, Blueberrie, Greek Yoghurt & Semi-Skimmed Milk 

L - Sandwich (2 slices wholemeal lower carb) ham, Wholegrain Mustard, Sliced Radish Lettuce & Mayo
      Apple 
Snack - Mixed Seasoned Nuts 

D - Pork Pie, Pickled Gherkin, Pickled Red Cabbag, Tomato, Apple 
      First time I’ve had Pork Pie in over a year now I bought a big Pie intending to eat 1/4 but had 1/2 
      Probably shouldn’t of as woke up Friday Monday with a 7.2 (didn’t test post dinner or before bed)


----------



## Lucyr

Im not sure that I’ve ever really had cheese on toast! I don’t really ever use my grill.

Having just had two slices of toast for breakfast instead of my normal aim of one with a protein, it’s probably a good job I’ve run out of bread. Going to try a more protein based lunch, see if I can find something my stomach likes that doesn’t need a prebolus, since those can be tricky when I get distracted at work.


----------



## Leadinglights

Lucyr said:


> Im not sure that I’ve ever really had cheese on toast! I don’t really ever use my grill.
> 
> Having just had two slices of toast for breakfast instead of my normal aim of one with a protein, it’s probably a good job I’ve run out of bread. Going to try a more protein based lunch, see if I can find something my stomach likes that doesn’t need a prebolus, since those can be tricky when I get distracted at work.


Cheese on toast always called a Welsh rarebit, with an added poached egg, a Buck rarebit. It used to be standard tea in the swimming pool cafe when I was 11 after lesson on a Friday.


----------



## Ditto

I've made myself peckish now reading this thread, some scrummy foods eaten. 

I shall draw a veil over yesterday, the first time we've eaten out since the start of the pandemic, everything's all jolly again now, but too soon I think as we're in an 'iffy' area nr the Indian Variant.   Had a fabulous birthday and will be sensible for the rest of the year. I'm aiming for no eating between meals, it's a start... note to self step away from the Ferrero Rochas. 

edit/
Nobody's posted... I'll have to amend then.
BG: 8.7 @ 8.20 / Weight: 14stones 10.4pounds Tum: 50 1/2
Breakfast: pint fibre water / carton cottage cheese / pint water with meds
Lunch: pint water / 2 ex lg eggs scrambled with butter, spoon Dijon mustard, 1 tomato, half box mushrooms all microwaved (trying not to fry)
Dinner: 2 salmon steaks, green beans, Brussels sprouts, cauliflower, all steamed, mayo (I eat too much mayo I think) / pint water

By 1 am I was ravenous with a rumbly tum but I held out till morning... who gets hungry after all that food!


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:

*Friday *Chicken, Tomato and Mascarpone  & Fine Beans
*Saturday *Turmeric Chicken Kebab, Steak, Chicken Satay, Peanut Sauce. & Greek Salad
*Sunday *Greek Style Roast Lamb
*Yesterday *Pork Larb Lettuce Wraps
*Today *Chilli con Carne
*Tomorrow *Fish (whatever looks good on the fish counter)
*Thursday* Harissa and Honey Chicken
*Friday* Chicken and Leeks with Blue Cheese


----------



## Leadinglights

yoghurt, berries and seeds, all bran
Tuna pate, cucumber, tomato, pepper, ryvita, cheese. half apple
Lamb fajitas, salad, avocado, half roll, strawberries and cream


----------



## merrymunky

Breakfast: full fat Greek yoghurt with strawberries, raspberries and blueberries

Lunch: carrot and cucumber sticks, houmous, chunk of extra mature cheddar, satsuma 

Tea: cheese salad (lettuce, cucumber, peppers, spring onion and silver skin onions’

I did have three very small vegan all sort sweets too.


----------



## goodybags

Monday
B - 1 slice wholemeal toast buttered with no added sugar marmalade
L - Sandwich Mature Cheddar Cheese, Rocket, Chopped Radish, Mayo
      1/2 Apple
Snack Chopped Seasoned Nuts
D - Scotch Egg Salad (2 Small Scotch eggs) Mixed Green Leaves, Chopped Tomat, Finely Diced Radishes
      Mayo’ Mixed 2 Tablespoons of My Wife’s Healthy Brown Rice / Grains into the salad
       & Scattered with Chopped Walnuts & Seeds
      1/2 Apple

Tuesday
B - 2 Slices Wholemeal Toast Buttered & Sugar fee Marmalade
L - Sandwich (as above) Packet of Mini Cheddars Apple
Snack Chopped Seasoned Nuts
D - Salmon & Tiger Prawns (Fried in Olive oil) served on Mixed Green Leafes (shredded) “Potato Free“    
      Potato Salad (Made with Boiled Sliced Radishes) easy to make
      1 large chopped Tomato, Lemon juice, Olive Oil & Mayo Mixed 3 tablespoons of Brown rice into the 
       salad “delicious“

Bread I’ve been eating is a warburtons wholemeal loaf
(9g carb per slice) and actually fairly nice 
which I find doesn’t spike my sugars to much


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

The other day I made a version of seeded crackers based on a mish-mash of the Diet Doctor's recipe and Sugarfree Londoner's recipe.

The plan was to keep them to last over the week as hubby is getting a Father's Day hamper delivered tomorrow and i wanted to have something easy and scrummy for me to have when he has his treat stuff so i won't feel hard done by or tempted.

But instead I've been scarfing them down because I have no will power and they are yummy.

So yesterday I mostly had home made sugar free orange jelly, a 175g tub of Greek yoghurt and seeded crackers with salter butter and a very small piece of cheese.

Today I roasted some beef and had slices of that with the crackers and the last of the jelly and a lot of watercress and a few chunks of roast celeriac that I chucked in with the roast potatoes and carrots I made for my husband to have with his roast beef.

My blood sugar levels have been consistent over the last week or so at around 5.9 - 6.7 before meals and mainly at 6.2 after meals.  I've been using my exercise bike and doing about twenty minutes each time. Happy that now when I exercise it doesn't make my blood sugar levels go up any more.


----------



## Phil45

Breakfast 2 Weetabix 2 toast
Lunch chicken sandwich and small bag of crisp
Dinner 9 inch margarita pizza checked my blood glucose levels at 8.30 pm was 18.7 rediculos really


----------



## Lucyr

Phil45 said:


> Breakfast 2 Weetabix 2 toast
> Lunch chicken sandwich and small bag of crisp
> Dinner 9 inch margarita pizza checked my blood glucose levels at 8.30 pm was 18.7 rediculos really


Sounds like some menu changes may help to bring the levels down. Do you know what kind of adjustments you could try?


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday (I don’t know what happened to eating veg! Will do better today)
Breakfast: none (paid for this later with a bad headache and high ketones)
Lunch: scrambled egg and cheese wrap
Dinner: burger on a roll with salad
Snacks: paracetamol, white magnum


----------



## Phil45

Lucyr said:


> Sounds like some menu changes may help to bring the levels down. Do you know what kind of adjustments you could try?


Tbh it's all new to me looking for advice


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Phil45 said:


> Tbh it's all new to me looking for advice


Hi Phil - some ideas for you.

If you are ok eating eggs (and don't worry about the old advice about only having them rarely they are actually good for maintaining a healthy cholesterol level)and by the looks of your list you like pizza so this is a nice tasty alternative.

1. Buy some frozen mixed peppers pieces and keep them in the freezer to use a small number at a time - I'm talking four little pieces so this is why it is best to keep frozen ones as fresh would go off before you can use them all.

2.Buy some dried oregano or mixed herbs - you will use this often.

3. Buy some fresh tomatoes and cut the skin and flesh up into cubes (you can use the seeds and juice for something else or just mix it into a salad dressing or other recipe) and put it in a freezer bag and keep in the freezer to use the same way as the mixed peppers.

4. Either chop up an onion into very small cubes and freeze or buy some ready frozen onion (I like red onion for extra interest) and keep it in the freezer.

Once you have these ingredients you can easily make pizza-tasting breakfast food and if you don't mind eating the same thing for lunch too they are great cold to take as a packed lunch.


Whisk some eggs up and put them into silicon muffin trays and pop some of the herbs (just a sprinkle) a few of the pieces of peppers, onions, tomatoes into each one and then zap in the microwave until they are cooked - about 2 minutes but keep an eye on them and adjust according to the power of your microwave.  You can do them in a conventional oven if you prefer.

Once they are cooked you can pop them out of the cases and you have individual pizza style eggy bites.

You can add other things to make them even more yummy - like little chunks of cheese, bits of cooked bacon, ham, chunks of salami.

They are delicious and do not cause problems with spiking blood sugars.

The trick is to find things that don't have flour, rice, potato, and starches in them because those are carbs and carbs make your blood sugars worse.  So sadly the things you listed all have big carb contents.

The good news is that you can make crisps that are not carby - by using a potato peeler to make thin pieces of celeriac ( I get mine from Tesco) and then shallow frying in olive oil until they turn a golden brown and then sprinkling with salt - these are nicer than potato crisps - but they take much longer than buying ready made ones which is a downside.

You can also make very low carb bread loaves at home (I bought a bread machine) but again that requires buying new ingredients you won't yet know about or you can buy very low carb bread ready made (but it is expensive) or you can make something called 90 second microwave bread (find on Youtube) which makes enough for a single meal/sandwich and is quick but not completely like real bread but better than no bread - most people find standard bread - even wholemeal is a non-starter because it causes huge blood sugar rises.

Pop along to my Facebook page (link under this comment) that I started when I began exploring how to enjoy my food while making choices that were good for my blood sugar control.

Early days yet - you'll soon get the hang of things.

Top Tip - swap out crisps and have a pack of Mr Porky scratchings instead.  Also if you are on Facebook - the group Easy Keto and Low Carb UK is a massively helpful place to find out about foods that will be helpful to your journey in getting happy and healthy.

And of course there are threads on this forum with tons of info too. I started a thread on this forum called Let's Learn to Bake/Cook Keto with lots of images and recipes for 'safe' versions of many favourite foods. You may not feel up to making many of them at this stage but it gives you an idea of the sort of food you can eat - as long as you swap out the old ingredients and use new very low carb ones instead.


----------



## adrian1der

Well @Phil45 the problem is the amount of carbohydrate you are eating. 2 weetabix would send my BG through the roof so adding in two toast is not good. Bread is high in carbs as are crisps and pizza base. if you lower the portion size or try alternatives I'm sure you'll see an improvement


----------



## Leadinglights

Boiled eggs and thin slice toast
cooked meat, cheese, salad, ryvita, half apple
Lightly dusted cod, cauli and broc cheese, tomato. strawberries and rhubarb and cream


----------



## goodybags

Wed
B - 1 Slice of Wholemeal toast buttered with sugar free marmalade (9g carb per slice wholemeal bread) 1/2 apple

L - Sandwich, (2 slices of low sugar low carb wholemeal bread)
Cheddar Cheese, thinly sliced radishes , finely chopped celery & thinly sliced mini sweet pepper,  a mountain of rocket, mayo & seasamee seeds 
1/2 apple 

Snack - chopped nuts (seasoned with salt & pepper) 

D - Crab Salad, not real crab but crab sticks - 8 shredded, 1 chopped tomato, diced cucumber, served on chopped green leaves & potato free potato salad (made with boiled sliced radishes) no mayonnaise today had to use salad cream but it was ok and sugars weren’t spiked to high
2 ryvitas (buttered & peanut butter)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today.
*Breakfast* - My own home made keto version of Weetabix - made from almond flour and bran and dehydrated in a fan oven. With almond milk and four maple flavdrops.


*Lunchtime.*
Truffle Brie
some M&S pork scratchings
a tiny taste of my husband's lunchtime pork pie.

*Evening meal.*

I made crispy beef by cutting leftover roast beef into thin strips and dredging them in coconut flour and a bit of salt and then shallow frying in olive oil.  Then I made a sauce with a half inch of carrot cut into very thin strips, some frozen pepper pieces and some onion and ginger root and a splosh of lee kum oyster sauce with a splosh of Franks hot sauce and sesame oil and some orange citrus oil and stirred the crispy beef into it and served it over a pack of Shiritaki konjac udon noodles.

Used the rest of the M&S pork scratchings as prawn cracker substitute.

All day drinking sparkling spring water or Earl Grey decaff tea.


----------



## goodybags

Thursday 
B - 2 Slices Toast buttered one with marmite other with no added sugar marmalade 
L - Sandwich Mature Cheddar Cheese, & Salad Mountain (crispy lettuce cucumber,finely chopped radish & celery, mayo, sandwich piccalilli & chia seeds) 
1/2 Apple & a small packet crinkly mini cheddars 
D - 1/2 Quiche (crust less) & pickled gherkins 
1/2 Apple & nutty snack bar


----------



## goodybags

Friday 
B - Chopped Nuts, Full fat Greek Yoghurt & handful of frozen Blueberries 
L - Sandwich Homemade sandwich spread Finely Diced Carrot, Onion, Celery, Chia Seeds Mustard & Mayo
1 Apple 
Snack - Cake (from Cake Shop - ate half) 
D - Homemade Chilli frozen with Rice mixture of Brown rice, Quinoa & Pearl Barley
Fruit & Nut Bar 

Saturday 
B - 2 Slices of wholegrain Toast (9g carb per slice) Buttered with Marmite & Sugar Free Marmalade  
L - Small Ginsters Cornish Pasty & 2 pickled gherkins  (pasty from the freezer it’s been in there an ages and needed eating) surprisingly  my sugars were ok less than +2 spike when tested 2.5 hrs after lunch
D - Chilli from freezer & rice same as yesterday (I’m eating a portion in 2 meals now) 
Cheddar Cheese, Apple & nuts


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Hmm, yesterday....

BR - 10g All bran, 10g Shreddies, 50g Banana, 50g Skimmid Milk (22.9g Carbs)
MS - 80g Nectarine, one rice cake with 10g Butter (10.9g Carbs)
LU - 20g Cheese, 150g Cucumber, 15g Heinz Salad Cream (5.3g Carbs)
AS - 44g M&S Eclair (5.6g Carbs)
TE - 100g Chicken Breast, 150g Green beans in 6g Butter (4.4g Carbs)
ES - 100g Raspberries (11.9g Carbs)
NI - 150g Strawberries, 100g Red Wine (11.6g Carbs)

All in - 79.4g Carbohydrates

113.6mg Cholesterol
15.7g Saturated Fats (37g All Fats)
33.4g Fibre (a bit low)
3g Salt
47.5g Protein

Low calorie count 992.2 Cals. Still on final weight loss drive (which is proving a tad harder).


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menu planning:
*Friday *Chicken and Leeks with Blue Cheese
*Yesterday *Steak and Salsa Verde, Asparagus and Tender-stem Broccoli
*Today *Duck Breast, Pickled Shiitake Mushrooms and Soy Spring Onions (my wife and son are cooking)
*Monday* Mongolian Beef + Cauli Rice
*Tuesday* Pork Tenderloin with Ponzu Dressing
*Wednesday* Fish (whatever looks good on the fish counter - last week I did Hake)
*Thursday* Cumberland Sausage with Onion Gravy 
*Friday* Home made Doner Kebab


----------



## goodybags

SUNDAY
Breakfast
Toast 1 slice with butter & sugar free marmalade (Keto Bread)

Lunch
sandwich (2slices of Warburtons wholemeal bread)
ham & picalilli (about2 teaspoons of sandwich piccalilli mixed with chopped / diced cucumber &  celery) and a small mountain of salad leaves, packet of crinkly mini cheddars 1 Apple

Dinner
4 mini sausages (cocktail sausages) sweet potato wedges air fried air Fryed tomato 
1 Apple 2 sesam ryvitas buttered & peanut butter  



MONDAY
Breakfast
1 slice toast (keto bread) 1/2 apple

Lunch
Sandwich Ham Cheese plus Salad mountain of 2 Finely chopped Radishes,1 mini pepper finely chopped Shiced Cucumber & Beetroot leafs, Mayo & Chia Seeds
1/2 Apple

Snack
Chopped Nuts (seasoned with salt‘n pepper)

Dinner
2 medium sized vegetable spring rolls (homemade frozen then air fried) 6 Big Prawns pan fried
dip for spring rolls a Tablespoon of Thai Sweet Chilli Sauce & Chopped Nuts (should’ve skipped on the sweet chilli sauce having just tested..oops)
Side Salad 1/2 Big tomato (diced) shredded Beetroot leafs, Diced Cucumber & Radish,Full Fat Mayo,
Black Sesame Seeds


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:

*Friday *Home-made Doner Kebabs
*Saturday *Stilton Stuffed Chicken Breasts
*Yesterday *Roast Pork 
*Today *Cuban Picadillo
*Tomorrow* Chicken & Asparagus Quiche
*Wednesday* Braised Beef with Horseradish
*Thursday* Portuguese Devil Curry
*Friday* Harissa Kofta Lettuce Cups


----------



## Janis Blondel

Can someone tell me were I can find Burgen Bread?? I take it that it is bread. If you could tell me the shop I will see if I can find it here in Jersey. Thanks.


----------



## Kaylz

Janis Blondel said:


> Can someone tell me were I can find Burgen Bread?? I take it that it is bread. If you could tell me the shop I will see if I can find it here in Jersey. Thanks.


There were a few shops in the UK that sold it, Tesco, Morrison's, Asda, Co-Op, Sainsbury's but very few stores actually stock it these days I assume due to poor sale so people are having more and more trouble getting their hands on it xx


----------



## Janis Blondel

Thank you I will have a look in these stores and see if I could find it or maybe something similar.


----------



## grovesy

Janis Blondel said:


> Thank you I will have a look in these stores and see if I could find it or maybe something similar.


My Sainsbury's don't usally have loads on the shelf, so don't expect it to be prominently on the shelf.


----------



## adrian1der

The latest menu plans:

*Yesterday *Shawarma Chicken Kebabs, Turmeric Spiced Chicken Kebabs and Glazed Pork Skewers
*Today *Chilli con Carne 
*Tomorrow *Roast Lamb, Leeks and Savoy Cabbage
*Monday* Turkey Stew with Wasabi Pork Crunch
*Tuesday* Moroccan Chicken with Cauliflower Couscous
*Wednesday* Spanish Hake Bake
*Thursday* Harissa Kofta Lettuce Cups
*Friday* Hot Pork with Kebab Dressing


----------



## goodybags

Friday
B - Chopped Nuts (Macadami, Brazils & Almonds) Mixed Seeds Blueberries & Greek Yoghurt
L - Sandwich Cheese & Salad Mountain (Beetroot Leaves,Rocket, Thinly Sliced Radishes) Mayo & FlaxSeeds, Small packet of Crinkly Cheddars (_I’m finding these are ok - mini cheddars the crinkly ones)_
Snack Apple
D - Cheese Salad, (Cornish Blue Cheese) Mixed Salad Leaves, Diced Radishes, Tomato, Thinly Slices MiniPepper, Mayo,Chopped Macadamia Nuts & Walnuts 1/2 Apple
(salad was very tasty however later in evening binged on 3 fruit-n-nut bars)

Saturday
B -  Cereal with Blueberries, Strawberries & Semi-Skimmed Milk
L - Sandwich Stilton Apple Radish & Chopped Walnut
Crinkly Cheddars 
Snack Tea & 2 RichTea Biscuits
D - Minted Lamb Steak Thinly Sliced in a Tiger Baguette with a Mountain of Salad
(Fresh Finely Chopped Mint, Rocket, Beetroot Leaves,Cucumber,Finelly Sliced Radish,Tomato,& Pepper, Mayo)
Small Portion of Ice Cream (just a few spoonfuls)


----------



## Janis Blondel

Can anyone tell me what causes blood sugars to drop two hours after eating? This morning before breakfast my BS was 6.00 two hours after breakfast of plain Greek yoghurt (5 dessert spoons) 3 x strawberries, hand full of bran, flax seeds, chia seeds and 3 x walnuts it was down to 5.8. Last week before prawns, lettuce, toms, cucumber and spring onion it was 5.3 after down to 4.7 and the other day 5.1 before dinner of 1x pork chop and loads of veg it went down to 4.8. I know I never seem to be happy but I just wondered if this was a problem? Thank you all once again. xxx


----------



## Leadinglights

The difference between the reading you get is not actually any difference as it is just natural variation within the allowable tolerance of the monitor. Repeat readings of the same sample might give more variation than you are seeing from your readings.


----------



## rebrascora

Janis Blondel said:


> Can anyone tell me what causes blood sugars to drop two hours after eating? This morning before breakfast my BS was 6.00 two hours after breakfast of plain Greek yoghurt (5 dessert spoons) 3 x strawberries, hand full of bran, flax seeds, chia seeds and 3 x walnuts it was down to 5.8. Last week before prawns, lettuce, toms, cucumber and spring onion it was 5.3 after down to 4.7 and the other day 5.1 before dinner of 1x pork chop and loads of veg it went down to 4.8. I know I never seem to be happy but I just wondered if this was a problem? Thank you all once again. xxx


That's not a problem. That indicates that your better food choices are now enabling your pancreas to do it's job effectively. Are you on Metformin?


----------



## Janis Blondel

Yes, I take Metformin 500mgs twice a day and sitagliptin 25mgs once a day for my diabetes and a load of other drugs for other things, Rheumatoid, thyroid etc.


----------



## Janis Blondel

Leadinglights said:


> The difference between the reading you get is not actually any difference as it is just natural variation within the allowable tolerance of the monitor. Repeat readings of the same sample might give more variation than you are seeing from your readings.


Thank you very much.


----------



## rebrascora

Those drugs are likely responsible for lowering your levels after meals now that you have adjusted your diet and taken the pressure off your pancreas so that it is able to cope. One of the ways that Metformin works is to suppress the liver from releasing so much glucose into the blood stream, so that may be contributing and I would discuss a medication reduction with your GP or nurse if your levels continue to drop further . 

As @Leadinglights suggests there is not a lot of difference in those pre and post meal readings to cause any concern but if you start to dip regularly below 4 then get in touch with your Health Care Professionals with a view to reducing your medication. Basically the readings indicate that what you are doing with your diet is working very well.


----------



## Janis Blondel

Thank you and @Leadinglights for your help  Your reply has made me feel so much better. I am trying very hard to eat properly and have even lost weight. I feel a lot better and my energy levels are going up and up. Without you and the others I wouldn't have a clue, you are so knowledgeable. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Molly M

*lunch* - 110g chicken breast, raw spinach as salad leaves (allergic to Iceberg lettuce), half pepper, 2 mini cucumbers, salsa (3 tomatoes, half chilli pepper, coriander, half an onion whizzed together)

*dinner* - 2 chicken breasts, onions, mushrooms, peppers

2 litres of water minimum a day, 30 mins walk

just new to this but trying my best - lost 6lbs in a week (delighted with that but loads more to lose), feel stuffed all the time, currently on 1 Metformin a day (it has to increase to 4 over the next 3 weeks)

waiting on new fridge freezer to be delivered and can then add a lot more variety to meals when we can store the ingredients safely

any constructive feedback very welcome


----------



## Janis Blondel

Hi Molly and welcome. I have been Type 2 diabetic for about two years and I am still learning, you will learn a lot here, I don't know what I would have done without this forum.

Anyhow Yesterday

Breakfast: Low fat Greek yogurt, sprinkling of bran and 3 strawberries with tea and almond milk.
Lunch: 1 slice pumpernickel bread with tomato, small slice smoked salmon and lettuce. Coffee with almond milk
Dinner: Omlette (3 eggs very small) spring onions, tomato, and mushrooms. Sugar free lemon drink.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, berries, seeds
L: half avocado, cooked meat, 2 oat cakes, cheese, half apple
D: moussaka, peas, green beans, courgette, half roll, sugarfree jelly with berries and cream


----------



## Kaylz

B - nutty granola and Greek yoghurt, mug of coffee
D - mortadella sandwich on wholemeal, Wispa bar and a pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - Brunswick ham, baby potatoes, about 6 homemade smoked paprika chips, radishes, huge serving cheese coleslaw, 2 gherkins and then 2 squares 95% chocolate and a pint of water
mug of coffee
bedtime - 4 digestives xx


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - same as previous
D - wholemeal milano salami sandwich and a Wispa bar, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - chicken breast stuffed with mozzarella and spring onion wrapped in prosciutto, baby potatoes, roasted cauliflower and a dollop of mayo, 1 square 95% chocolate, pint of water
mug of coffee
bedtime - 5 oaties

Today 
B - same as previous 
D - wholemeal extra mature cheddar, spring onion and mayo sandwich, Wispa bar, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - mince with mushrooms and spring onions, baby potatoes and cauliflower with a knob of butter, 1 square 95% chocolate and a pint of water
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## adrian1der

If anyone is in need of inspiration I've just done my menu planning for the week ahead (relevant cook books in brackets):

*Friday *Hot Pork with Kebab Dressing (Dopamine Diet)
*Saturday *Rib eye with Salsa Verde (Fresh Start)
*Sunday *Roast Pork 
*Monday* Mongolian Beef (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Tuesday* Pot Roasted Brisket (Simply)
*Wednesday* Provençal Salmon Tray Bake (Loose Weight for Good) 
*Thursday* Chicken Casserole (Loose Weight for Good) 
*Friday* BBQ - Beef Suya Skewers (Outdoor Cooking), Turmeric Chicken Kebabs (Simply), Courgette and Halloumi Skewers  (Outdoor Cooking) & Greek Salad


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> If anyone is in need of inspiration I've just done my menu planning for the week ahead (relevant cook books in brackets):
> 
> *Friday *Hot Pork with Kebab Dressing (Dopamine Diet)
> *Saturday *Rib eye with Salsa Verde (Fresh Start)
> *Sunday *Roast Pork
> *Monday* Mongolian Beef (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
> *Tuesday* Pot Roasted Brisket (Simply)
> *Wednesday* Provençal Salmon Tray Bake (Loose Weight for Good)
> *Thursday* Chicken Casserole (Loose Weight for Good)
> *Friday* BBQ - Beef Suya Skewers (Outdoor Cooking), Turmeric Chicken Kebabs (Simply), Courgette and Halloumi Skewers  (Outdoor Cooking) & Greek Salad


Yum. Still want to marry you @adrian1der  Is polyamory legal yet in the UK?


----------



## Molly M

Breakfast - 30g porridge with sunflower and pumpkin seeds and almonds

Dinner - grilled steak with onions, mushrooms and steamed cabbage


----------



## Molly M

Breakfast - 2 eggs scrambled, 3 rashers bacon, 3 cherry tomatoes

Dinner - Steak with a Schwartz Keralan herb on top (delicious), steamed cabbage


----------



## rebrascora

Molly M said:


> Breakfast - 2 eggs scrambled, 3 rashers bacon, 3 cherry tomatoes
> 
> Dinner - Steak with a Schwartz Keralan herb on top (delicious), steamed cabbage
> View attachment 17876


That is incredibly low carb! Do be careful that you don't go too low carb straight away as there is a risk to your eyes particularly, by dropping your HbA1c too quickly. Slow steady changes to your diet are best, particularly when your HbA1c was quite high to start with.


----------



## Molly M

> That is incredibly low carb! Do be careful that you don't go too low carb straight away as there is a risk to your eyes particularly, by dropping your HbA1c too quickly. Slow steady changes to your diet are best, particularly when your HbA1c was quite high to start with.



Thanks for your post Barbara - eek - I didn't know you shouldn't reduce the carbs too quickly - I will read up on some stuff.  Do you have any idea what a 'safe' amount of carbs would be to reduce to?  I appreciate it will just be a 'guestimate' but anything is a big help.

Mx


----------



## Leadinglights

Molly M said:


> Thanks for your post Barbara - eek - I didn't know you shouldn't reduce the carbs too quickly - I will read up on some stuff.  Do you have any idea what a 'safe' amount of carbs would be to reduce to?  I appreciate it will just be a 'guestimate' but anything is a big help.
> 
> Mx


You might find that if you do your best guess at what you were having before and reduce gradually over days/weeks.
Low carb is below 130g per day. 
I reduced to 60-70g per day and did have vision issues which have taken 7 months to get back to normal. 
I think @everydayupsanddowns suggested something like 20% for the first week, then another 20%, I can't quite remember the exact amounts.


----------



## rebrascora

Molly M said:


> Thanks for your post Barbara - eek - I didn't know you shouldn't reduce the carbs too quickly - I will read up on some stuff.  Do you have any idea what a 'safe' amount of carbs would be to reduce to?  I appreciate it will just be a 'guestimate' but anything is a big help.
> 
> Mx


I have heard it suggested that you should reduce your carb intake by a third initially and see how your BG levels go for a  couple of weeks at least and then reduce by a third of that reduced amount for another few weeks and so on. It is not by any means written in stone that you will cause damage to your eyes by going the whole hog keto straight away but it does increase the risk so worth taking it steady and bringing things down slowly.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Leadinglights said:


> I think @everydayupsanddowns suggested something like 20% for the first week, then another 20%, I can't quite remember the exact amounts.



I’m not sure there are any hard and fast rules about it, but some members have found that getting a ‘baseline’ together with a food diary, then reducing their carb amount by a percentage for a week or two, then again, then again… gives a gentler reduction in BG levels over a longer period.

Others seem to do OK with a more dramatic reduction, but we have had several members who have experienced eye changes that seem to be connected to a sudden reduction in HbA1c


----------



## Molly M

rebrascora said:


> I have heard it suggested that you should reduce your carb intake by a third initially and see how your BG levels go for a  couple of weeks at least and then reduce by a third of that reduced amount for another few weeks and so on. It is not by any means written in stone that you will cause damage to your eyes by going the whole hog keto straight away but it does increase the risk so worth taking it steady and bringing things down slowly.


Thanks for this - it helps.  

I thought I was being very good as well.  Totally paranoid about my eyes as my dad went blind through ignoring his diabetes and living on cakes, biscuits and all the wrong things.  I obviously want to avoid doing that.  My big concern was my weight (big being the word!) but the more I read, I think the more confused I get   .  The info from the nurse at my doctors surgery was to come on here and get diet information - no more than that.  I have a raised ferritin level so have to get my blood tested again next month - when I get that I am going to ask for my HBA1C to be done again too and then chat to my doctor when the results come in - my doc is fab. Thanks for taking the time to come back to me. Mx


----------



## Molly M

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m not sure there are any hard and fast rules about it, but some members have found that getting a ‘baseline’ together with a food diary, then reducing their carb amount by a percentage for a week or two, then again, then again… gives a gentler reduction in BG levels over a longer period.
> 
> Others seem to do OK with a more dramatic reduction, but we have had several members who have experienced eye changes that seem to be connected to a sudden reduction in HbA1c


Thanks for this info.

I can't even start to guess how bad my carb intake was up until 2 weeks ago - it would have been horrific I'm sure.  I was never a salad or veg person.  I'm now the opposite and actually enjoying it.  I'm on 2 Metformin now and working up to 4 a day over the next 2 weeks.  I'm also exercising every day (just walking).

I will definitely rethink my carb intake - I have just been paranoid about my HBA1C level and being an all or nothing sort of person, thought I would give it my all to reduce my carbs with a view to reducing my HBA1C and weight and hopefully being able to come off my Metformin as I see others have managed to do.   

Mx


----------



## Kaylz

@Molly M I'm one who suffered eye issues due to my hba1c plummeting from 101 to 33, I was only a month into my diabetes diagnosis when I was diagnosed with diabetic macular oedema so yes please do be careful xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Monday 12/7
L- sandwich didn't mark down what I had on it
1x 2 finger kit kat
T - Co-op braised steak and mash, petit pois and baby carrots
muller light crunch yoghurt


----------



## Felinia

B: Boiled egg and small slice of wholemeal toast
L: Chicken and vegetable soup
D: Minced beef, carrots, peas, runner beans, broccoli, sweetcorn
S: Mixed berries, Greek yogurt


----------



## Leadinglights

B: greek yoghurt, mixed berries, scattering granola
L: tuna pate, ryvita thin, oatcake, cheese, cucumber, tomato, half apple
D: chicken satay stirfry with pepper, courgette, mushroom, onion. with cucumber, rhubarb, berries and cream.


----------



## LancashireLass

Hi everyone......I hope you don't mind me quietly jumping in on this thread, I'm hoping it will help keep me motivated 

B: 2 x Boiled Eggs
L: 4 x Cream crackers with mature cheddar
D: 2 x Cajun chicken wraps with lettuce & salsa

Drinks: 2 x Coffes and 2 litres of water

I'm unsure how much detail to add so please let me know if i'm missing anything obvious!!


----------



## Leadinglights

LancashireLass said:


> Hi everyone......I hope you don't mind me quietly jumping in on this thread, I'm hoping it will help keep me motivated
> 
> B: 2 x Boiled Eggs
> L: 4 x Cream crackers with mature cheddar
> D: 2 x Cajun chicken wraps with lettuce & salsa
> 
> Drinks: 2 x Coffes and 2 litres of water
> 
> I'm unsure how much detail to add so please let me know if i'm missing anything obvious!!


You can put as much or as little detail as you want, It is always interesting to know what other people have and it gives ideas of things to try.
My attempts at Cajun are never too successful.


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola and Greek yoghurt, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with mortadella, Wispa bar, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - Brunswick ham, baby potatoes, few homemade paprika chips, radishes, huge serving cheese coleslaw, 2 gherkins and then 2 squares 95% chocolate, pint of water
mug of coffee
bedtime - 3 and a half oaties xx


----------



## Molly M

Kaylz said:


> @Molly M I'm one who suffered eye issues due to my hba1c plummeting from 101 to 33, I was only a month into my diabetes diagnosis when I was diagnosed with diabetic macular oedema so yes please do be careful xx


So very sorry you've got eye problems Kaylz - hope it's something that they can give you some help with and that you can solve your current issues.  My dad went blind with diabetes as he basically ate whatever he wanted.  I am just trying to make sure I do what I can but now appreciate it that I was maybe going hell for leather rather than taking a slow measured approach.  Thanks for replying to my post. Mx


----------



## LancashireLass

B: 1 Boiled egg
L: Cajun chicken (left overs) on barm with salsa
D: 2 Sausage rolls
Snacks/Drinks: 6 grapes, 1 banana.  2 coffees and 2 ltrs water


----------



## Kaylz

Molly M said:


> So very sorry you've got eye problems Kaylz - hope it's something that they can give you some help with and that you can solve your current issues.  My dad went blind with diabetes as he basically ate whatever he wanted.  I am just trying to make sure I do what I can but now appreciate it that I was maybe going hell for leather rather than taking a slow measured approach.  Thanks for replying to my post. Mx


This was back in 2016 and required eye injections, numerous of them but thanks xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: cooked meat, 1 ryvita, 1 oatcake, cheese, cucumber, tomato, half apple, few nuts
D: trout fillet, broccoli, cucumber and tomato salad, half roll, sugarfree jelly with redcurrants and cream


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Tuesday 13/7
B - 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced toast
L- shop bought tuna & mayo sandwich - wholemeal bread, small 25g bag of tesco salt & vinegar crisps
T - homemade spaghetti bolognese 
muller light crunch yoghurt


----------



## Molly M

lunch - 2 sausages, mixed Mediterranean roasted veg with basil dressing

dinner - halloumi cheese, samphire, 3 cherry tomatoes, clotted cream and blueberries


----------



## adrian1der

Weather looks set fare for a few days so this week's menu planning includes a few BBQ's:

*Tomorrow* BBQ - Beef Suya Skewers (Outdoor Cooking), Turmeric Chicken Kebab (Simply) & Courgette and Halloumi Skewers (Outdoor Cooking) & Greek Salad (Outdoor Cooking)
*Saturday *Chicken and Stilton
*Sunday *Greek Roast Lamb (Fresh Start)
*Monday *BBQ - Lamb Koftas (Outdoor Cooking), Thai Chicken Skewers (Outdoor Cooking), Warm Courgette, Feta and Herb Salad (Outdoor Cooking)
*Tuesday *Chicken & Asparagus Quiche (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)
*Wednesday *BBQ - Herby Lemon Chicken Thighs (Outdoor Cooking), Glazed Pork Skewers (Outdoor Cooking), Big Green Salad (Outdoor Cooking)
*Thursday *Chilli & Cauli Rice (Mexican)
*Friday* Fish (whatever looks good on the fish counter)


----------



## Molly M

*yesterday* out for lunch - turkey dinner with just veggies (no spuds)
dinner - half a smoked sausage and roasted mediterranean veggies

*today* - lunch - homemade chicken and bacon caesar dressing salad with avocado and parmesan - not at all hungry so not sure if I will have anything else tonight - 30 degrees here today and I've no appetite but am drinking loads of water to make sure I keep hydrated.


----------



## Lucyr

I’m trying to lose weight so back to the tracking everything, as despite all my efforts at losing I’ve been gaining, I swear it’s been harder to lose since I started Ozempic! Still struggling with getting really bad stomach upset if I don’t eat enough carbs too which really gets in the way.

Yesterday
Breakfast: Tesco replacement shake (24g)
Lunch: salad with ham, cheese, lettuce, spring onions, peppers, Caesar dressing (9g)
Dinner: same as lunch but bigger portion of veg, more cheese, and breaded southern chicken instead of ham (37g)

The bad stomach started after lunch and got much worse after tea so ended up having 2 slices of white toast with butter and salmon paste, and a kitkat, which came to 53g carb and more calories than i wanted to add but sorted the stomach right out.

Down 1kg today, probably thanks to the stomach though… Totals 1800 calories, 122g carb


----------



## Ditto

8.0 @ 7.03 / weight 14stones 11.4pounds / tum 50
B: pint water with fibre / Mug Oxo / pint water with meds
L: scrambled eggs made with olive oil, 2 tomatoes, spring onions, nearly a full packet of ham (shared with cat)  / pint water
D: tuna&corn paste, salad with 2 hard boiled eggs and sachet dressing / pint water
Midnight wanted steak and kidney pie, chips, mushy peas and gravy...


----------



## Lucyr

Today’s menu:
Breakfast: two bacon medallions and mushrooms, coffee (8g)

Lunch: small steak, baked beans, eatlean cheese, cherry tomatoes (28g)

Dinner: Heinz Texan bean burger in 2 slices milk roll with salad and eatlean cheese, 1 cauliflower&potato hash brown, then a fried mess of cabbage, onion, peppers, bacon medallion, soft cheese and veggie oxo (49g)

Snacks: skittles ice cream (19g) and   Alpro hazlenut chocolate dessert (13g)

Totals 1500 calories, 117g carb. So far no stomach issues today


----------



## Lucyr

Dxxoo said:


> 8.0 @ 7.03 / weight 14stones 11.4pounds / tum 50
> B: pint water with fibre / Mug Oxo / pint water with meds
> L: scrambled eggs made with olive oil, 2 tomatoes, spring onions, nearly a full packet of ham (shared with cat)  / pint water
> D: tuna&corn paste, salad with 2 hard boiled eggs and sachet dressing / pint water
> Midnight wanted steak and kidney pie, chips, mushy peas and gravy...


Did you eat the steak and kidney pie chips peas and gravy? Hopefully that was just a dream   I’d settle for just the chips and gravy, not something you can get where I live!


----------



## Molly M

B - 3 bacon rashers and an egg
L - small salad and turkey
D - more bacon
snack - some S&V nuts


----------



## Ditto

Lucyr said:


> Did you eat the steak and kidney pie chips peas and gravy? Hopefully that was just a dream   I’d settle for just the chips and gravy, not something you can get where I live!


Oh noes, I didn't have it, I'm trying to be good, it was just what I could have eaten but I was wondering who else would want that at midnight after a day of decent food? Only me! 

7.6 @ 8.26 / weight 14stones 10.2pounds / tum 49 1/2
B: pint water with fibre / Mug Oxo / pint water with meds
L: small can pork luncheon meat, garlics, spring onions, 2 tomatoes microwaved in olive oil 
Snack: Nescafe with dash whole milk, carton of cottage cheese
D: Chicken Salad with cheesy coleslaw and new potatoes in some kind of sauce... Bowl strawberries and single cream / pint water

My bro at it again, I say what I am allowed to have and he gives me what he wants me to have ie the potatoes and the cheesy coleslaw, probably okay, but my weight doesn't go down on this type of food. I would have rather had just the plain chicken and a pile of salad. Good job he's only here three times a week!


----------



## Lucyr

Today I demonstrated that being too busy to eat much in the day just makes you starving in the evening

Breakfast: small bacon medallion sandwich and a coffee (19g)

Lunch: Kvarg raspberry yoghurt. Pepperami chicken bites. (7g)

Snack: One slice toast with some chicken slices (17g)

Tea 1: Small steak by itself (got the timings wrong and running late for leaving the house…)

Tea 2: Homemade spiced chips  with eatlean cheese & spring onions (43g carb)

Snack: Latte decaf whilst out tonight (15g ish) and a skittles ice cream (19g)

Totals: 1400 calories and 120g carb. Not as bad as I expected given the level of evening hunger.


----------



## Ditto

6.5 @ 7.10 / weight 14stones 10.2pounds / tum 49 1/2
B: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled in olive oil, garlics, packet mushrooms / pint water with meds
L: 2 eggs scrambled with olive oil (I might eat too many eggs!) mix veg and half a carton of cream (if it was alright for Agatha Christie I'm going with it! She used to drink cream with her meals).
D: 2 pork chops, a lot of cabbage roasted with Lurpak, steamed veg packet / pint water


----------



## Lucyr

Now down 5 pounds since Saturday so maybe paying more attention is working   

Breakfast: Porridge & a white coffee (36g)

Lunch: Tesco slim shake and a coffee (23g) - busy day again and wanted to get some fresh air in my quick lunch break. I find these a quick option that's more filling than toast or similar that i'd do otherwise

Dinner: lean meatballs with red onions, cherry tomatoes and mixed peppers in a tomato sauce, with pasta and topped with eatlean cheese (76g)

Snacks: Pepperami chicken bites (2g), skittles ice cream (19g)

Totals: 1300 calories, 156g carbs


----------



## Lucyr

Dxxoo said:


> 6.5 @ 7.10 / weight 14stones 10.2pounds / tum 49 1/2
> B: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled in olive oil, garlics, packet mushrooms / pint water with meds
> L: 2 eggs scrambled with olive oil (I might eat too many eggs!) mix veg and half a carton of cream (if it was alright for Agatha Christie I'm going with it! She used to drink cream with her meals).
> D: 2 pork chops, a lot of cabbage roasted with Lurpak, steamed veg packet / pint water


Oh that sounds a tasty day, can't beat scrambled eggs!


----------



## Ditto

It was a make do day, I was too hot and lazy to go over the road to the supermarket. 

edit/ Tuesday
7.7 @ 7.16 / weight 14stones 8.4pounds / tum 49 1/2
B: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled in Lurpak, garlics, Spam / pint water with meds
L: Tuna, Red Leicester salad, strawberries and single cream
D: ham salad / 2 pints water / leftover salad at 2am (who does that?)

edit/ Wednesday
7.3 @ 7.58 / weight 14stones 9.4pounds / tum 49 1/2
B: pint water with fibre / carton cottage cheese / pint water with meds
L: pint water / 2 eggs scrambled eggs with olive oil, packet mushrooms, 1 tomato, 1 small red onion, lots garlic
D: pint water / 2 fried eggs, steamed bacon, pkt snopeas, pkt steamed mix veg.


----------



## adrian1der

Menu planning done last night and the shopping is arriving later this morning. Last week was lots of Tom Kerridge recipes in the garden but I seem to have decided to go with Pinch of Nom this week  :
*Yesterday *Chilli con Carne
*Today *Duck with Pickled Shiitake Mushrooms
*Tomorrow *Roast Pork
*Monday *Mongolian Beef (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Tuesday *Sumac Lamb Chops (Pinch of Nom) & Celeriac Puree
W*ednesday *Chicken Satay (Pinch of Nom) & Cauli Rice
*Thursday *Lamb Guvech (Pinch of Nom)
*Friday* Home Made Doner Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)


----------



## goodybags

I shan’t actually post what I ate yesterday 
it was definitely the kind of stuff I shouldn’t eat
and it wasn’t the first time last week either

Breakfast was ok with a single slice of wholemeal toast buttered & peanut butter & half an apple
but lunchtime I went to McD’s then it all went downhill from there !

think I need to give myself a good talking to


----------



## goodybags

adrian1der said:


> Menu planning done last night and the shopping is arriving later this morning. Last week was lots of Tom Kerridge recipes in the garden but I seem to have decided to go with Pinch of Nom this week  :
> *Yesterday *Chilli con Carne
> *Today *Duck with Pickled Shiitake Mushrooms
> *Tomorrow *Roast Pork
> *Monday *Mongolian Beef (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
> *Tuesday *Sumac Lamb Chops (Pinch of Nom) & Celeriac Puree
> W*ednesday *Chicken Satay (Pinch of Nom) & Cauli Rice
> *Thursday *Lamb Guvech (Pinch of Nom)
> *Friday* Home Made Doner Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)


You certainly seen to eat some great foods @adrian1der 
im thinking of buying that Tom Kerridge book having seen the great ideas it gives you
plus I think I saw somewhere some bread recipes in it to.


----------



## Lucyr

Bit of a bad food day yesterday so didn’t track calories/carbs
Breakfast: toast (16g)
Lunch: chicken pesto salad sandwich. Brownie. (60g ish)
Dinner: Indian last night, chicken kurma with rice, mini poppadums. (Guessed 80g carb but not sure)


----------



## Lucyr

goodybags said:


> I shan’t actually post what I ate yesterday
> it was definitely the kind of stuff I shouldn’t eat
> and it wasn’t the first time last week either
> 
> Breakfast was ok with a single slice of wholemeal toast buttered & peanut butter & half an apple
> but lunchtime I went to McD’s then it all went downhill from there !
> 
> think I need to give myself a good talking to


Sounds like we had similar days, I knew I was having Indian meal for tea so thought sod it when I was out at lunch.  Not the approach I try to have but sometimes you need a day off!


----------



## Leadinglights

B; yoghurt. berries, AllBran
L tin mackerel, salad, cheese, half slice toast, oatcake, half nectarine
D: chicken with mushrooms with stilton, green beans, chard, squash. rhubarb and cream.


----------



## Barfly

Errr.... You lot are soooo good, I hesitate to put mine up for general viewing.....

DATE​*23/07/21*​*Tony Brown’s Food Diary*​​​​BREAKFAST​07:57:00​bowl muesli, orange , 1 slice of toast with Marge and marmite cup of tea​​​​MEDS​08:10:00​500gm Metformin. 1000gm omega 3, 500gm vitamin D​​​​SNACK​10:50:00​banana, glass of water​​​​LUNCH​14:18:00​Salt Cellar Gold Hill Shaftesbury Duo of fish, fresh veggies cup of tea​​​​DRINK​16:25:00​Olive Branch Wimborne 1/2 pint of dry cider​​​​DINNER​19:06:00​1/2 tin baked beans, 1 slice of toast with flora pro-active cup of tea​​​​SNACK​20:49:00​30g Cashews​​​​MEDS​21:35:00​500gm Metformin. 1000gm omega 3 37g aspirin​


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 24/7
Breakfast
2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
Lunch
Shop bought cheese & onion sandwich
Tea - eating out
Scampi, chips and garden peas


----------



## Ditto

Having a funnypec day, don't think I'm getting enough sleep, must try and sort out my routine... 

Friday
7.3 @ 7.16 / weight 14stones 10pounds / tum 49 1/2
B: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled in butter, garlics, 1 red onion, bag grated cheese / pint water with meds
L: pint water
D: Beef Satay, chips, peas and then of course Mum's leftovers fishcake couple chips few peas, human dustbin that's me! / Diet Coke

Thursday
7.0 @ 8.14 / weight 14stones 10.6pounds / tum 49 1/2
B: pint water with fibre / 2 fried eggs, garlics, 2 red onion / pint water with meds
L: pint water / 1 roast pork chop (thin) with Dijon mustard
D: pint water / pkt pate, 1 tomato, salted cucumber, 1 Little Gem lettuce, some grated cheese, mayo


----------



## Leadinglights

Barfly said:


> Errr.... You lot are soooo good, I hesitate to put mine up for general viewing.....
> 
> DATE​*23/07/21*​*Tony Brown’s Food Diary*​​​​BREAKFAST​07:57:00​bowl muesli, orange , 1 slice of toast with Marge and marmite cup of tea​​​​MEDS​08:10:00​500gm Metformin. 1000gm omega 3, 500gm vitamin D​​​​SNACK​10:50:00​banana, glass of water​​​​LUNCH​14:18:00​Salt Cellar Gold Hill Shaftesbury Duo of fish, fresh veggies cup of tea​​​​DRINK​16:25:00​Olive Branch Wimborne 1/2 pint of dry cider​​​​DINNER​19:06:00​1/2 tin baked beans, 1 slice of toast with flora pro-active cup of tea​​​​SNACK​20:49:00​30g Cashews​​​​MEDS​21:35:00​500gm Metformin. 1000gm omega 3 37g aspirin​


I don't know what your blood glucose levels are but your meals except for lunch are very carb heavy with muesli, toast, then a banana and beans on toast also high carb.


----------



## Barfly

Leadinglights said:


> I don't know what your blood glucose levels are but your meals except for lunch are very carb heavy with muesli, toast, then a banana and beans on toast also high carb.


@Leadinglights   I was hesitant to post, but honesty is the best policy.   I eat the same breakfast every day, I thought I was being so good, removing the cornflakes and weetbix with lashings of fresh cream and 3 spoonfuls of white sugar I used to have.  I haven't had a proper dessert, chocolate, sweet or bit of cake or ice cream since diagnosis.  I've had about 20 strawberries and rasberries in the month.  I've only been diagnosed for a month and have had no guidance whatsoever - no input from any professional other than looking at this forum.  I am supposed to see the diabetic nursie Monday.  Her mind won't be on the job as apparently she's getting married on Saturday.......  I thought bananas were good?  Lots of potassium and other stuff.....Baked Beans are supposed to be a super food, now I'm really confused...I think I'll have half a bottle of scotch tonight and stuff it.


----------



## Leadinglights

Barfly said:


> @Leadinglights   I was hesitant to post, but honesty is the best policy.   I eat the same breakfast every day, I thought I was being so good, removing the cornflakes and weetbix with lashings of fresh cream and 3 spoonfuls of white sugar I used to have.  I haven't had a proper dessert, chocolate, sweet or bit of cake or ice cream since diagnosis.  I've had about 20 strawberries and rasberries in the month.  I've only been diagnosed for a month and have had no guidance whatsoever - no input from any professional other than looking at this forum.  I am supposed to see the diabetic nursie Monday.  Her mind won't be on the job as apparently she's getting married on Saturday.......  I thought bananas were good?  Lots of potassium and other stuff.....Baked Beans are supposed to be a super food, now I'm really confused...I think I'll have half a bottle of scotch tonight and stuff it.


Sorry that was a bit of a downer on your choices, so enjoy your Scotch. Essentially diabetics have a problem in tolerating carbohydrates which include bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, cakes, biscuits, pastry and starchy veg and tropical fruits like bananas and sugary drinks but proteins and fat cause no problem. Many people therefore restrict their intake of these foods. Breakfast is something people find difficult but good things to have are eggs in any form, with bacon, high meat content sausages, mushrooms, tomatoes, some people can tolerate a thin slice of bread or toast or they may have full fat Greek yoghurt with maybe a small amount of low sugar cereal like granola or All Bran with berries as these are the lowest carb fruits.
A good desert would be berries with cream or  zero sugar jelly with cream.
For light meals then cooked meat, tuna boiled eggs or cheese and salad with coleslaw  are good options.
Stirfries are good meals and low carb.
Sadly many foods considered to be 'healthy' are not so good for good blood glucose management, but there are lots of things you can eat.
You might find the book Carbs and Cals useful for giving you carb values of many foods and meals.


----------



## Kaylz

Today 
B - super berry granola and Greek yoghurt, mug of coffee
D - milano salami wholemeal sandwich, chunky PB kit kat, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, cauliflower then a bowl of strawberries with double cream, pint of blueberry & blackberry diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## goodybags

Saturday
B - 1 Slice of Wholemeal Toast Buttered & Sugarfree Marmalade
1/2 Apple

L - Cheese Salad, Shredded Crispy Lettuce,Finely Chopped Celerry,1/2 Apple,Thinly Sliced Carrot, Slithers of Cucumber, topped with Quartered Walnuts, Mayo, Halfed Walnuts, Chia & Flaxseeds.

D - ChickenTika Breast (AirFred)  Sliced Setved on a Mixed Salad of Shredded Lettuce, Chopped    Tomatoes, Diced Carrot, Dressed with Greek Yoghurt & Chopped Mint, Sprinkled with Chia seeds.

Quite Surprisingly I’m enjoying some of the salads I’m eating
cooked up some Lamb in the Slow cooker overnight - ready meals for the freezer  (used Lamb Shoulder, Liver & Heart -Tesco didn’t have Kidneys)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 24/7/2021
Breakfast
1 croissant with melted cheese on - different to my usual of 2 rounds of toast
Lunch
Batchelors beef & tomato cup a soup
Sandwich - 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced and 2 chicken with herb slices
1 25g bag of walkers ready salted crisps
Tea
Margherita pizza - ate out


----------



## Gwynn

Well I'm onto a feast today

Breakfast...............All Bran (10g), Shreddies (10g), banana (50g), milk (50g)   all in 131Cals, 22.9g Carbs
Morning snack.....Pear (150g)   all in 69Cals, 15g Carbs
Lunch....................Prawns (70g), Cucumber (100g), sauce (20g)   all in 132Cals, 6.2g Carbs
Afternoon snack..M&S Eclair (44g) all in 172 Cals, 12.7g Carbs *(Treat)*
Tea....................... Chicken (100g), Green Beans (100g), Mushrooms (100g), Butter (10g) all in 302 Cals, 3.4g Carbs
Evening Snack.....Raspberries (100g) all in 52 Cals, 11.9 Carbs
Night....................Strawberries (150g), Salted Peanuts (15g) all in 129 Cals, 10.9 Carbs

Day totals Consumed *1055 Cals*, Carbs *89.8g*
Exercise Cals burned *280 Cals*
Weight maintenance Cals requirement *1450 Cals*

Overall calorie excess/deficit = shortfall of *625 Calories *(intended)

Other day totals Protein 60.8g, Fibre 33.5g, All Fats 38g, Sat Fats 14.5g, Salt 3.5g, Cholesterol 198mg, Fruit/veg portions 11.4.

Day sum of Glycaemic Loads 39.6 (not sure if this is a legitimate way of looking at GL across a day)

Of course it all assumes that I have got my sums right. Can't be too far off as things seem to track predictions well.

But what a feast.

Although I have a weight goal of 57Kg I have kind of changed it to 55Kg as that gives me a bit of breathing room to 57Kg. Besides I like the roundness of 55.

Whoops that is all the meals for today not yesterday. Ah well.


----------



## Kaylz

@Gwynn what kind of raspberries were they? Or have you got the weight you had wrong? Just 100g raspberries have just under 5g carbs


----------



## Gwynn

Hi I got the info from the fatsecret web site and a general internet double check.

The ones I buy from M&S don't have the info on the pack, but I never thought to check on their Ocado website and sure enough, just checked, 4.6g Carbs in 100g of raspberries. 

Its a bit difficult to know if all the information is correct. So thanks for the heads up. I will correct things. Might take a while.

Still, its good news as the carbs are less


----------



## Kaylz

@Gwynn hence why I personally don't trust the websites or apps lol as it could be dangerous for those on insulin but yes great that they are lower carb than what you thought! xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B scrambled egg and smoked salmon
L cooked meat, cheese, salad, ryvita thins, half apple
D stirfry with halloumi, courgette, green beans, onion, pepper, mushrooms-., berries and quark and seeds.
Square of dark choc


----------



## Gwynn

I have just done a quick trawl of the internet and their seems to be at least several possible answers to how many grams of carbs in 100g of raspberries. Might depend of the type.

Lowest was ASDA at 4g
Then Sainsburys at 4.4g
M&S at 4.6g 
Dietdoctor website at 5g
Freecaloriediet web site at 9g
Fatsecret at 11.9g
Verywellfit web site at 14.7g
The Rasberry web site at 14.7g
Nutrition value web site at 15g

I bet theres some that are higher.

It never crossed my mind that it might not be right as so many web site state pretty much the same and I was trusting Fatsecret. But then those site may not mention the type

Oh well, close, but no cigar (hate the things anyway, cigars, not the raspberries)


----------



## Kaylz

@Gwynn I would imagine some of the sites you mentioned are US based in which case the Fibre content won't have been deducted from the carb total like the UK does xx


----------



## Gwynn

Now I understand.

Just been on a web site 'healthline' where they quote values for 123g of raspberries.

Converting to 100g we get

11.95g carbs

But then they go on...

11.95g of total carbs, 6.5g non digestable carbs (ie Fibre), and 5.4g of digestible carbs.

Doh the Fatsecret web site and others may have british and American values intermixed. Not sure but the difference is new explained.

I have changed my database and will be trebble checking the whole thing now.

You say potato and I say cucumber !! Nah, not good words to a song. Needs some work.

I am more enlightened now, thanks


----------



## silentsquirrel

Gwynn said:


> I have just done a quick trawl of the internet and their seems to be at least several possible answers to how many grams of carbs in 100g of raspberries. Might depend of the type.
> 
> Lowest was ASDA at 4g
> Then Sainsburys at 4.4g
> M&S at 4.6g
> Dietdoctor website at 5g
> Freecaloriediet web site at 9g
> Fatsecret at 11.9g
> Verywellfit web site at 14.7g
> The Rasberry web site at 14.7g
> Nutrition value web site at 15g
> 
> I bet theres some that are higher.
> 
> It never crossed my mind that it might not be right as so many web site state pretty much the same and I was trusting Fatsecret. But then those site may not mention the type
> 
> Oh well, close, but no cigar (hate the things anyway, cigars, not the raspberries)


Fatsecret is an American site, so the carbs includes fibER, which you need to subtract to get net carbs.  Best to stick to UK sites where fibRE is listed separately, hence the different values.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Posts crossed!


----------



## Gwynn

Yes, thanks, whoops, a bit of work to do. Still its all in the right direction.

It just never dawned on me cos the things that I double checked seemed ok.

We live and learn. Trouble is, there is so much to learn.

I'll go and stand in the corner for a bit and cry.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Gwynn said:


> Yes, thanks, whoops, a bit of work to do. Still its all in the right direction.
> 
> It just never dawned on me cos the things that I double checked seemed ok.
> 
> We live and learn. Trouble is, there is so much to learn.
> 
> I'll go and stand in the corner for a bit and cry.


Perhaps the things you checked were all low in fibre, so little difference.  Easiest way to check the origin of the site is to look how they spell fibre - fibre means UK, but USA spells it fiber.


----------



## rebrascora

Breakfast....Cup of coffee with cream and a Nature Valley Protein Bar      (10g carbs)

Lunch..... Tesco Beautifully Balanced Chicken broccoli and almond salad with a few olives and feta. Half a Kind dark choc, nut and sea salt bar (horse scrounged the other half off me)                     ( 30g carbs) 

Snacks and drinks.... Packet of pork scratchings and some more olives with feta. Mostly water but I add a splash of either Lidl elderflower and Mexican lime sparkling flavoured water or their Morello cherry variety of the same. Usually just an inch in the bottom of a tall glass and topped up with tap water, just to give it a little flavour without having too many additives and sweeteners
(no appreciable carbs)

Evening.... Fibre drink  Cup of coffee with cream. Half a left over quarter pounder burger (no bun) with cheese coleslaw and a couple of forkfuls of kimchi. I was absolutely shattered and couldn't even be bothered to throw a salad together to go with it. (no appreciable carbs)


----------



## Gwynn

And yet Fatsecret say .uk 

Fooled me

Mind you, I'm easily fooled.

I have just spent a few hours updating the food database based on uk stuff and then the recipe database and then the big one, the meals database for the past 6 months.

It kind of was a game of heads you win, tails you lose. In the end pretty much of a muchness. Good to get it all 'more' right though.

I will post the improved results for today .... tomorrow.

Thanks for all your help and understanding.

Rats, I'll have to put that chocolate fudgecake back and the 1Kg slice was only 0.5Cals, 0.001g carbs before.


----------



## Ditto

That was all most interesting and lol funny. People saying "rats" cracks me up for some reason.  

I'm losing it a bit because it's been a few days I've been trying to low carb but then I always drift away and 'forget' I'm type 2. Got to keep on track, I seem to sabotage myself as soon as my weight starts to go down, step away from the choc ices in the freezer, they're calling to me like succulent sirens. 

I have finally thought of a 'name' for me on the forum but I won't change it again as I must be driving the mods daft with not being able to make my mind up... it's perfect though... JanetTheGannet 

Saturday
6.8 @ 7.09 / weight 14stones 8.8pounds / tum 49 1/2
B: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled in butter, garlics, 1 red onion, pkt mushrooms / pint water with meds
L: pint water
D: Take out from our local Chinese, Wings, but very disappointing, peas (far too many), huge fish (the fish batter was soggy and I couldn't get it off the paper without a great deal of hassle), lg portion chips (the chips weren't as nice either), and I have to stop doing this. I know why I do it, it's to be sociable with family, but I could have had an omelette but I thought if I eat any more eggs I'll be clucking!


----------



## Gwynn

As threatened....the corrected stuff from yesterday (at least I hope its more correct than yesterday). In fact I rechecked every item and every aspect of every item. I was going cross eyed by the end of it.

Breakfast...............All Bran (10g), Shreddies (10g), banana (50g), milk (50g) all in 138.5Cals, 24g Carbs
Morning snack.....Pear (150g) all in 69Cals, 13.7g Carbs
Lunch....................Prawns (70g), Cucumber (100g), sauce (20g) all in 126Cals, 4.2g Carbs
Afternoon snack..M&S Eclair (44g) all in 172 Cals, 12.7g Carbs *(Treat)*
Tea....................... Chicken (100g), Green Beans (100g), Mushrooms (100g), Butter (10g) all in 272.5 Cals, 3.6g Carbs
Evening Snack.....Raspberries (100g) all in 52 Cals, 4.6 Carbs
Night....................Strawberries (150g), Salted Peanuts (15g) all in 129.6 Cals, 11 Carbs

Day totals Consumed *1026 Cals*, Carbs *80.6g*
Exercise Cals burned *280 Cals*
Weight maintenance Cals requirement *1450 Cals*

Overall calorie excess/deficit = shortfall of 704* Calories *(intended)

Other day totals Protein 64.4g, Fibre 31.3g, All Fats 32.3g, Sat Fats 12.3g, Salt 2.7g, Cholesterol 197.5mg, Fruit/veg portions 10.1

Day sum of Glycaemic Loads 36.7 (not sure if this is a legitimate way of looking at GL across a day)


----------



## Ibby

Hubby has yesterday  for breakfast 3 Weetabix with whole milk 
Dinner was beef casserole with Carrots onions and leaks in and 2 new potatoes .Then a banana
tea was a snack size pizza with tomato spring onion cucumber and salad cream
supper 1/2 pack of crisps 
tea and orange squash to drink thro the day


----------



## adrian1der

goodybags said:


> You certainly seen to eat some great foods @adrian1der
> im thinking of buying that Tom Kerridge book having seen the great ideas it gives you
> plus I think I saw somewhere some bread recipes in it to.


The Dopamine Diet book has a recipe for Almond Soda bread which is very nice. There is also a flaxseed biscuit recipe in the book which works really well. They are great as a savoury snack or with cheese


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 25/7
Breakfast
Sausage butty - 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced bread, 3 richmond skinless sausages
Lunch
Asda supermarket tuna & mayo sandwich
Tea


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, egg, mushrooms. thin slice toast
L: cooked meat, cheese, ryvita thins, salad, half pear, few nuts
D: trout fillet, courgette, green beans, new potatoes, berries and cream


----------



## Ditto

I've lost it again, normal service will be resumed shortly. Hang on, that's a lie, nothing about me is normal.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: creamy mushrooms on toast
L: coleslaw, cheese, beetroot, oatcake, half apple
D: pork, aubergine, onion, new potato tray bake, green beans. blueberry and apple crumble and cream


----------



## adrian1der

Next week's meals are planned:

*Friday *Home made Doner Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)
*Saturday* Steak & Asparagus
*Sunday* Roast Lamb
*Monday* Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
*Tuesday* Gammon with Cabbage Wedges (Dopamine Diet)
*Wednesday* Cumberland Sausages, Onion Gravy and Creamed Spinach (Dopamine Diet)
*Thursday* Slow Roasted Lamb with Mustard-glazed Greens (Dopamine Diet)
*Friday* Toulouse Sausage Loaf with Fried Pickle Salad (Dopamine Diet)


----------



## Leadinglights

adrian1der said:


> Next week's meals are planned:
> 
> *Friday *Home made Doner Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)
> *Saturday* Steak & Asparagus
> *Sunday* Roast Lamb
> *Monday* Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
> *Tuesday* Gammon with Cabbage Wedges (Dopamine Diet)
> *Wednesday* Cumberland Sausages, Onion Gravy and Creamed Spinach (Dopamine Diet)
> *Thursday* Slow Roasted Lamb with Mustard-glazed Greens (Dopamine Diet)
> *Friday* Toulouse Sausage Loaf with Fried Pickle Salad (Dopamine Diet)


Fabulous sounding menu yet again, are you sure you weren't a chef in a former life.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Mon 26/7
Breakfast Sausage butty - 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced bread, 3 richmond skinless sausages
Lunch sandwich, crisps
Tea fish, chips  peas

Tue 27/7
Breakfast Breakfast Sausage butty - 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced bread, 2 richmond skinless sausages
Lunch shop bought smoked ham & cheddar sandwich (2 rounds of bread), wispa bar
Tea chinese takeaway of chicken fried rice

Wed 28/7
Breakfast 2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
Lunch sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread
Tea steak, tesco cheddar mash, mushrooms, muller corner yoghurt with chocolate balls

Thurs 29/7
Breakfast
2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
Lunch salmon (tinned red) sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread, 1 25g bag of walkers ready salted crisps, 1x 2 finger kit kat
Tea tesco chunky breaded haddock fillet, tesco mashed potato, baby carrots & petit pois, muller corner yoghurt with chocolate banana flakes


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Fri 30/7
Breakfast 2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
Lunch salmon (tinned red) sandwich on 2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced, pringles
Tea tesco chicken and chorizo paella, 2 oval slices of garlic bread, peas & green beans, keylime cheesecake slice


----------



## Ditto

Rubbish so back to the Slimfast if I can.


----------



## Leadinglights

B yoghurt, berries, All bran
L: homemade soup, cheese, ryvita, cooked meat.
D: creamy chicken livers and mushrooms, peas, carrots, kale, thin slice bread, berries and protein yoghurt
Square dark choc.


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink. Cup of coffee with cream. Nature Valley Salted Caramel Protein Bar (10g carbs) .... I am out of yoghurt so this was very much a stand by breakfast. 

Snacks....I grazed throughout the day on the items below... 
Pork scratchings, cheese , 2 squares (broken into quarters and spread over the day) of dark choc with peanut butter, the remains of a tub of cheese coleslaw that needed using up, saurkraut eaten by the forkful ..... I am alternating saurkraut and kimchi each week to improve gut health although it is currently pretty good anyway. The kimchi is an acquired taste but I am working on it.

D. Minted lamb steak with mushrooms, aubergine and cabbage

There might also have been a very small glass of gin and diet tonic.

Looking at that it seems that cabbage featured quite frequently on my menu yesterday in various forms! Just as well it is good for you!


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> B. Fibre drink. Cup of coffee with cream. Nature Valley Salted Caramel Protein Bar (10g carbs) .... I am out of yoghurt so this was very much a stand by breakfast.
> 
> Snacks....I grazed throughout the day on the items below...
> Pork scratchings, cheese , 2 squares (broken into quarters and spread over the day) of dark choc with peanut butter, the remains of a tub of cheese coleslaw that needed using up, saurkraut eaten by the forkful ..... I am alternating saurkraut and kimchi each week to improve gut health although it is currently pretty good anyway. The kimchi is an acquired taste but I am working on it.
> 
> D. Minted lamb steak with mushrooms, aubergine and cabbage
> 
> There might also have been a very small glass of gin and diet tonic.
> 
> Looking at that it seems that cabbage featured quite frequently on my menu yesterday in various forms! Just as well it is good for you!


Looking at your daily meals and comparing with @mum2westiesGill illustrates just how different people approach managing their diabetes. It must really confuse newly diagnosed Type 1 people seeing that one person has virtually no carbs and someone else has a carb based diet. 
I'm not saying either is better just that you have to find what works for you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Leadinglights said:


> Looking at your daily meals and comparing with @mum2westiesGill illustrates just how different people approach managing their diabetes. It must really confuse newly diagnosed Type 1 people seeing that one person has virtually no carbs and someone else has a carb based diet.
> I'm not saying either is better just that you have to find what works for you.


I had a GP once who said to me "you need your carbs" my present DSN did say that "the more carbs you have the more insulin you will need" but all the others have always said "you can eat what you want as long as you inject for it", one DSN it might have been the one who introduced me to the carbs and cals book and counting carbs said "so now you can go and eat that lovely piece of cake and just inject for the amount of carbs"
It's just the way that I've always been


----------



## goodybags

Dxxoo said:


> I've lost it again, normal service will be resumed shortly. Hang on, that's a lie, nothing about me is normal.


I’m glad I’m not the only one who’s lost it


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Saturday 31/7
Breakfast the usual - 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced toast 
Lunch homemade tuna, cucumber & mayo sandwich on 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced bread
Tea chip shop scampi, a few chips, tinned mushy peas, muller corner yoghurt with chocolate balls


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Looking at your daily meals and comparing with @mum2westiesGill illustrates just how different people approach managing their diabetes. It must really confuse newly diagnosed Type 1 people seeing that one person has virtually no carbs and someone else has a carb based diet.
> I'm not saying either is better just that you have to find what works for you.



The reasons I am so careful about my carb intake when as a Type 1, I don't need to, are:- 

1. I came into my diagnosis via a Type 2 assumption, so I learned to eat low carb before starting on insulin and ended up very low carb to try to reverse/control my diabetes. It took 8 weeks to break the bad habits of a lifetime and I don't want to slide back into them!

2. Eating low carb means that I have more control over my disordered eating.... I don't get sugar cravings etc. so it takes less will power to keep control..... and I like control.... plus I no longer suffer debilitating migraines since I cut the carbs and I can even enjoy a glass or two of red wine  which was my only known trigger now. I haven't had a migraine since diagnosis 2.5 years ago and they were occurring about 1 day a month prior to that, so a very significant benefit.

3. I enjoy my low carb, higher fat way of eating and I feel healthier eating this way.   

4. I prefer to use small amounts of insulin for meals as there is less chance of making a mistake.

5. I feel an affinity with Type 2 diabetics and I personally feel that it is not fair that I could just inject insulin and eat whatever I want, whereas Type 2s have to be so careful with their diet. I think it feeds into the mentality that Type 2s have brought it upon themselves and therefore they need to somehow "make up for it now" by being strict..... whereas Type 1s can eat whatever they want and inject insulin to cover it..... It just feels like a huge inequality and as someone who abused my body with sugar pre diagnosis, maybe I feel that I need to pay penance with my diet now. Having kicked the sugar and carb habit, there is little attraction in going back to it, but I know that it could very easily happen if I take my eye off the ball. 

Not sure if any of that makes sense, but right or wrong, there are lots of reasons why i choose to eat the way I do and I know it is my choice.


----------



## goodybags

Saturday 
B - Single slice of Wholemeal Toast with butter and sugar free marmalade & 1/2 Apple 
L - Prawn Mayo Sandwich 
D - Lamb (Shoulder, Heart & Liver from my freezer) this was previously Slow-Cooker cooked in wine with Mint & Rosemary and today served with a 5 baby new potatoes.
1/2 Apple & Cheddar Cheese


----------



## Gwynn

Ohhh a prawn mayo sandwhich. I haven't had one of those in over a year. I just love them. Best one I ever had was in Oban.

Its not the carbs that gave me trouble (I think) but the bread. Over the years eating bread seems to have upset my tummy.

However I may experiment with a prawn sandwich from M&S in the near future to see what happens now that my BG seems to be under control.


----------



## Ditto

@rebrascora spot on I'd say.  Sounds very sensible. I need to take note. I have had my breakfast SlimFast at 7 and now I'm craving and miserable and wanting to eat eat eat. 

@Gwynn I think bread is poison, it makes me very ill and I can't stop eating it. My heart beats almost out of my chest, yet I reach for more.


----------



## Molly M

I had lamb with cabbage and mashed veggies


----------



## Eddy Edson

Doing my infrequent check-in here, to record sod-all change in boring eating pattern 

B'fast:  Bowl with rockmelon (cantaloupe), strawberries, walnuts, crumbled piece of pumpernickel, lots of fresh lemon juice. Yum!  Large soy flat white + 25g chia seeds.

Lunch:  A carrot. Medium soy flat white + 25g chia seeds.

Dinner: Bowl with 100g edamame, one avocado, baby spinach, snap peas, third of a pear, raspberries, lots of lemon juice.

Grazing: Too many amonds, couple of ryvitas.


----------



## goodybags

Monday 
B - 1 Slice of Toast Buttered with marmite & 1/2 Apple 
L - Sandwhich Sandwich Cheese & Salad Mountain
 (Thinly Sliced Mature Cheese, Buttered Bread, 1 Tomato Thinly Slice, Loads of Cucumbe, Chia Seeds, Several Lettuce Leaves & Mayo) 
Snack Fruit-Nut Bar 
1 Small pack of crinkly cheese & onion cheddars & 1/2 Apple
D - Lamb & Rice Grains (Rice was a mixture of Thai Brown Rice,Pearl Barley & Quinoa) ate half a portion so other will be for my dinner tonight.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Sun 1/8
Breakfast 2 rounds of warburtons medium white sliced toast 
Lunch batchelors oxtail cup a soup, sandwich, 1x 2 finger kit kat 
Tea Morrisons Cottage Pie

Mon 2/8
Breakfast toast - must get some sausages!
Lunch sandwich, 1x 2 finger kit kat 
Tea


----------



## pearlzo436

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, granola
L: cooked meat, cheese, ryvita, tomato, coleslaw, half apple
D: chicken, satay sauce, green beans, cabbage, half roll, apple and blackberry crumble and cream


----------



## rebrascora

B. Usual coffee with cream. Greek natural yoghurt with stewed homegrown apricots (just 2 dessert spoons) mixed seeds and a sprinkle of nutty granola.

L. Had a packet of pork scratchings at lunchtime and a half a square of 75% dark choc with a teaspoon of crunchy peanut butter

D. Chicken soup followed by Aberdeen Angus quarter pound burger with fried mushrooms served with a huge plate of salad and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw. Half a glass of port with a snall piece of Gruyere cheese.


----------



## Pattidevans

*Sunday *(skipped breakfast as usual)
Lunch:  Bacon and avocado sandwich on 2 slices burgen
Dinner: Roast beef, 3 small roast potatoes and 2 roast parsnip bits, green beans & sugar snaps, gravy and a small home made Yorkshire pud.

*Monday *
Lunch: 2 soft boiled eggs with 2 slices of buttered toast (my last slice of Burgen + a slice of Nimble)
Dinner:  Left over roast beef, freshly roasted potatoes & parsnips, peas, gravy, only enough batter for 1 Yorkshire pud, so we shared it.

*Tuesday*
Lunch: Corned beef sandwich with a dollop of fig chutney on 2 slices Nimble
Dinner:  Lettuce and pea sprouts with home made blue cheese dressing 1 tbs cous cous, small helping home made potato salad with dill, cucumber, tomato, creamy coleslaw.  Morrison's scotch beef burger with half a toasted burger bun. Fruit platter (raspberries, cherries, strawberries, blueberries and half a peach.)

*Today*
Breakfast: 1 tbspoon Greek yoghurt
Lunch:  Tinned red salmon with similar salad to last night.
Dinner will be chicken breast stuffed with blue cheese and wrapped in parma ham with Mediterranean roast veggies with balsamic dressing.

Most evening meals include a glass of red or white wine.

Early on when I was diagnosed and put onto horrible mixed insulin I was sent to the dietitian who told me to base 60% of my meals on carbs!!!!  I went from just over 8 stone to 11st5lbs.  I'd never stuffed myself with carbs and I hated it!  Got myself off mixed insulin and onto basal bolus, but it's taken a long time to lose the weight (19 years!).   Whilst I wouldn't call my diet  strict low carb, I do try to limit carbs a bit so (like @rebrascora ) I can keep insulin doses low.


----------



## goodybags

Friday
B - 2 Egg Omelette (Onion,Sweetcorn, Chopped Celery, & Cheddar Cheese) served with 2 sliced Baby Cherry Tomatoes,  I could only eat about half of it and was full
L - Sandwich FORGOT THE HAM SO IT WAS JUST A SALAD SANDWICH  
Mountain of Salad (Beetroot Leaves, Thinly Sliced Gherkin, Finely Sliced Radishes & Baby Tomatoes Mayo’ & Chia Seeds) - 2 Slices of Allinson’s lower carb no sugar wholemeal bread
D - Ham & Wholegrain Mustard Sandwich, Apple 
Home Made Bread  Recipe from Tom Kerridge Dopamine Diet Book)


My 1st attempt at baking the Tom Kerridge Almond Soda Bread Today (had time as off work on a few days holiday)
Sending a BIG THANK YOU to @adrian1der for suggesting I try it.
I’m tempted to use some and bake the Blueberry Bread & Butter Pudding (from the same book)

The bread I thought was quite good, ok not the same as “Normal Bread” overall was quite impressed with the result, but hey @ 2g carbs per slice much better than the Warburtons loaf I’ve been buying (9g carbs per slice)

was wondering does this bread Freeze well ?


----------



## trophywench

I need no reason to make bread & butter pudding - love it, and a good way of eating multiple eggs!


----------



## Pattidevans

trophywench said:


> I need no reason to make bread & butter pudding - love it, and a good way of eating multiple eggs!


Jenny, try making it with a brioche loaf (or buns) and lemon curd... throw a few blueberries in.  Comes up like a souffle, light as a feather!


----------



## Grldtnr

For is tea , I had 3 slices of Pilchards on toast,wanged some coleslaw on the plate, and a few Salad leaves, maybe the bread was a bit much, but I hadn't had lunch.
 Been awhile since I had Pilchards, a good shake of balsamic vinegar on top.
Delish! It was just a craving, so went for it.
Finished the tin of for brekkie, the fish, not the tin, I'm not Metal Mickey!


----------



## trophywench

Pattidevans said:


> Jenny, try making it with a brioche loaf (or buns) and lemon curd... throw a few blueberries in.  Comes up like a souffle, light as a feather!


ROFLMAO Mrs E!  

First discovered by someone or another you happen to know, whilst staying in her motorhome in France with instant access to half a Harry's Brioche Tranchee and 3 eggs they'd brought from home X weeks ago so needed using, using the remains of a jar of marmalade to glue the slices together.

Years before you could get even an unsliced brioche in a normal UK supermarket - let alone a ready sliced one!


----------



## trophywench

PS Anyone's brioche tranchee toasts fantastically fast and well and of course since it's sweet anyway, only needs literally half a teaspoon of jam, marmalade etc spread upon it to transport me into raptures!


----------



## Leadinglights

Leftover Panettone if there ever is any makes good B&B pudding.
I got approval from my OH 's Dad as I made a good Bread and Butter pudding. Apparently it was his forte for whenever my OH's Mum went in to have yet another baby.


----------



## Pattidevans

trophywench said:


> ROFLMAO Mrs E!
> 
> First discovered by someone or another you happen to know, whilst staying in her motorhome in France with instant access to half a Harry's Brioche Tranchee and 3 eggs they'd brought from home X weeks ago so needed using, using the remains of a jar of marmalade to glue the slices together.
> 
> Years before you could get even an unsliced brioche in a normal UK supermarket - let alone a ready sliced one!


Oh!  Great minds think alike... you discovered it in France, I got it out of Delicious magazine (or Good Food - can't recall!)


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Leftover Panettone if there ever is any makes good B&B pudding.
> I got approval from my OH 's Dad as I made a good Bread and Butter pudding. Apparently it was his forte for whenever my OH's Mum went in to have yet another baby.


Panettone and chilli chocolate B&B pud is divine, if not very BG friendly!  I really only make puddings when we entertain, but when Morrison's sent me croissants instead of something else I'd ordered I made a lovely B&B pud out of them and some of my home made bitter marmalade.

Incidentally, how many babies did she have?


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Panettone and chilli chocolate B&B pud is divine, if not very BG friendly!  I really only make puddings when we entertain, but when Morrison's sent me croissants instead of something else I'd ordered I made a lovely B&B pud out of them and some of my home made bitter marmalade.
> 
> Incidentally, how many babies did she have?


4 after my OH, 1 before. born in Rhodesia as was.


----------



## trophywench

That's a thought - we sometimes can't get the panettone we really love, since it's the only one we've found with candied peel in it.  Since the others have been disappointing I usually just pass and let Pete scoff the lot but I'm not encouraging him to do that any more.  (Not that he needs encouraging, but there again, I don't need to eat puddings either! )


----------



## goodybags

Sat
B - 2 Slices of Toast buttered & spread with sugar free marmalade (homemade almond soda bread)
L - 1/2 Cold Cheese & Onion Quiche, with sweet pickle & Sliced Salad Sticks (Mini Cucumber, Carrot, Celery & Mayo) handful of macadamia nuts
D Homemade Chilli Con-Carne 
served with half a spiralised sweet potato airfryed so nice & crispy & a courgette (spirally cut)


----------



## Gwynn

Well, i must admit that rather stupidly, having reached my weight goal after 8 months, I celebrated with a piece of flapjack and a small glass of red wine. And very nice it was too.


----------



## Ditto

Congratulations @Gwynn


----------



## Gwynn

Thank you. Now comes the really hard bit...weight maintenance.

I cannot believe that I have lost 38.6% of me. That's almost half of me gone. Makes me quite embarrassed to think how I was before!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Gwynn said:


> Thank you. Now comes the really hard bit...weight maintenance.
> 
> I cannot believe that I have lost 38.6% of me. That's almost half of me gone. Makes me quite embarrassed to think how I was before!



I'm sure you will have absorbed a bunch of information re weight maintenance but I think it's really worth delving into the studies published by Kevin Hall's group at the US National Institutes for Health.  He's a bit of a rockstar in the real metabolic research world (as against the Internet snakepit of quacks and grifters).

A long-term follow up study of contestants from the "Biggest Loser" TV travesty generated some noise a few years ago:









						Increased physical activity was associated with less weight regain six years after “The Biggest Loser” competition
					

To explore how physical activity (PA) and energy intake (EI) changes were related to weight loss and regain following the Biggest Loser competition.At baseline, six weeks, 30 weeks, and six years after the competition we measured body composition via ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The main takeaway:  comparing weight-maintainers and weight-regainers, there was no significant difference in the amount they eat, but a very significant difference in the amount of exercise.  On average, yr bod and brain want you to put the weight back on; they will afflict you with constant food craving to make that happen; and the only sure-fire strategy is to increase physical acitvity to burn off the excess calories you will probably eat, say ~90 min of exercise per day.  

(Personally, I think I'm a bit more fortunate than "average" when it comes to cravings, but I certainly think that maintaining my weight loss for the past 2.5+ years has a lot to do with walking 100-120 min per day.)

This review paper looks at some of the mechanisms for what's going on and general strategies for maintenance:









						Maintenance of lost weight and long-term management of obesity
					

Weight loss can be achieved through a variety of modalities, but long-term maintenance of lost weight is much more challenging. Obesity interventions typically result in early rapid weight loss followed by a weight plateau and progressive regain. This ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




A list of all Hall's publications, a really fascinating collection IMO: https://www.niddk.nih.gov/about-niddk/staff-directory/biography/hall-kevin/publications


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus - weather looks better mid week so will fire up the BBQ:

*Friday *Toulouse Sausage Loaf with Fried Pickle Salad (Dopamine Diet)
*Yesterday *Chicken stuffed with Stilton
*Sunday* Roast Pork, Red Cabbage, Savoy Cabbage & Runner Beans
*Monday* Tex Mex Meatballs (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) & Cauli Rice
*Tuesday* BBQ – Steak, Herby Lemon Chicken, Shawarma Chicken Kebab, BBQ Green Beans & Asparagus (Outdoor Cooking)
*Wednesday* BBQ – Steak, Korean BBQ Beef, Lamb Koftas (all from Outdoor Cooking), Tomato, Ricotta and Basil Salad (Loose Weight for Good)
*Thursday* Sausage and Sage Omelette (Dopamine Diet) & Greek Salad
*Friday* Chicken Madras (Indian Restaurant Cookbook)


----------



## Barfly

Discovered tins of Marks and Spencer's *Chunky Steak*.   The only suspect ingredient is a gelling agent Xanthan Gum (whatever that is).  Not too much fats and no E ingredients.
Very tasty, add an oxo and veg and it's a tasty, nourishing, quick and very easy meal.
The lovely Jane did me 50gm new potatoes, asparagus, cauliflower, carrots, an onion and mushrooms.
Finished off with a dozen fresh strawberries and 7 fresh raspberries.

Tastiest meal since diagnosis other than that rather gorgeous fillet steak I had at the Bear Cross in July.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> 4 after my OH, 1 before. born in Rhodesia as was.


Gosh, lots of B&B puds then!


----------



## Molly M

yesterday

*brunch* - takeaway carvery dinner - braised steak, cabbage and turnip - didn't have any mashed or roasted spuds (it's criminal not to have a ton of spuds here in Ireland - you normally get 4 or 5 scoops of mash and 4 roasties). Turnip wasn't good for my bg reading wise but it's my favourite veg - but my amazing other half had already said he didn't want the spuds, carrots and peas - I did know in advance that turnip was quite high/not a great choice.

*dinner* - homemade doner with rocket, 3 cherry tomatoes, a spoonful of homemade salsa, spoonful of homemade spicy guacamole

today

*brunch* - homemade Indian chicken with raw spinach and salad (looks like a ton of it but that's actually a side plate)

*dinner *- the other half of yesterdays homemade doner with rocket, 3 cherry tomatoes, a spoonful of homemade salsa, spoonful of homemade spicy guacamole, drizzle of garlic salad dressing


----------



## Pattidevans

*Saturday:*
Brunch: Corned beef hash  (made with new potatoes, mushrooms and red onion) with a fried egg.
Dinner: Stir fried prawns and veg with a hoi-sin type sauce cooked from scratch, small portion egg noodles.  White wine.

*Sunday:*
Breakfast: 2 thin slices of toast cut from a Morrison's Spelt, wheat and rye loaf.  Butter and Marmite.

Late Lunch:  We were entertained by friends - 6 of us had nibbles on the terrace were some sardine thingies on little flatbreads (I didn't have any) plus puff pastry whirls filled with peanut butter.  I had 2.
Indoors (it started to rain) Scallops with bacon, followed by crab tart, asparagus, roast carrot, Cheesy potatoes (similar to dauphinoise).  Pudding was a lemon tart with raspberries and clotted cream.  I had a little portion of everything.
Followed by cheese and port, then coffee and chocolate mints.  Whatever I did with my insulin (3 separate doses) I managed not to go higher than 7.9 so I guess it was a success, it was certainly all a lovely treat!

Got home at 8pm.  No more food for me tonight!


----------



## Pattidevans

Molly M said:


> *dinner *- the other half of yesterdays homemade donner with rocket, 3 cherry tomatoes, a spoonful of homemade salsa, spoonful of homemade spicy guacamole, drizzle of garlic salad dressing


Sounds amazing but what is donner?


----------



## Molly M

Pattidevans said:


> Sounds amazing but what is donner?


@Pattidevans  Donner kebab meat - like you get in a takeaway (the thing that spins round on the pole) - it's so simple to make - just get mince (lamb or whatever type you like) just punch it until it goes soft rather than stringy bits, add Tongmaster donner seasoning and shape it into a ball or rectangle, cook in the oven for about 30 mins and slice it.  I don't have it with any bread now but used to have the slices in a pita bread with salad and chilli sauce or sriracha sauce and some raita - yum


----------



## Pattidevans

WOW!  I had never heard of that!  I haven't had a take away in years.  It's a bit like Gyros in Greece then!


----------



## Molly M

Pattidevans said:


> WOW!  I had never heard of that!  I haven't had a take away in years.  It's a bit like Gyros in Greece then!


 if gyro looks like this then yeah  - you can also have them made with chicken


----------



## Pattidevans

Yes, that's more or less what a gyro looks like.


----------



## adrian1der

Molly M said:


> @Pattidevans  Donner kebab meat - like you get in a takeaway (the thing that spins round on the pole) - it's so simple to make - just get mince (lamb or whatever type you like) just punch it until it goes soft rather than stringy bits, add Tongmaster donner seasoning and shape it into a ball or rectangle, cook in the oven for about 30 mins and slice it.  I don't have it with any bread now but used to have the slices in a pita bread with salad and chilli sauce or sriracha sauce and some raita - yum


I bung mine into a loaf tin and cook for about 1.5 hours covered and then a final 10 or so minutes uncovered. I love it with sriracha mayo - mayo and chilli sauce mixed together


----------



## Pattidevans

adrian1der said:


> I bung mine into a loaf tin and cook for about 1.5 hours covered and then a final 10 or so minutes uncovered. I love it with sriracha mayo - mayo and chilli sauce mixed together


Hi @adrian1der   Isn't that meatloaf?


----------



## adrian1der

Yes - but spiced like doner kebab. I made Toulose Sausage Loaf the other day which is much the same but wrapped in foil


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, scrambled egg, tomato, thin slice toast
L: cooked meat, cheese, tomato, beetroot, ryvita, pickled cucumber (getting addicted so need to make more), half apple.
D: trout fillet, courgette, green beans. half roll, berries and cream


----------



## Molly M

adrian1der said:


> I bung mine into a loaf tin and cook for about 1.5 hours covered and then a final 10 or so minutes uncovered. I love it with sriracha mayo - mayo and chilli sauce mixed together



@adrian1der - sounds good to me - I am addicted to sriracha - mmmmm - but can only have little bits at a time thankfully because of the spice   

Thanks to you I have bought the Tom Kerridge Dopamine Diet book but have still to experiment - I am sure it will be great!  So thanks for the tip.


----------



## Molly M

brunch today - 2 slices of bacon and a fried egg - 7.2 reading after 2 hrs (was 9.7 when I woke up)


----------



## goodybags

Monday 
B - Cheese,Onion & Sweetpepper omelette 
1/2 Apple
L Cheese Salad Sandwich 
1/2 Apple & Handful of Macadamia Nuts 
D Mig Mac (no fries) was late @ work 

Tues 

B - 1 Slice Toast buttered with sugar free marmalade 
L  - Sandwich Ham Mustard, Beetroot leaves, Sliced Sweetpepper, Mayo & Seeds
Apple & sSmall Pacet of Mini Cheddars 
D - Egg Salad (2 pickled eggs) Beetroot leaves, Raddishes, Sweet Pepper, a few cherry Tomatoes, Mayo & Seeds 
Apple & Cheese


----------



## Pattidevans

*Monday*
No Brekky
Lunch: Ham, coleslaw and lettuce sandwich on 2 slices of Nimble
Dinner:  Invited out to a friends' house for dinner where she served a variety of Indian dishes (she is from Pakistan), including potato and chicken curry, a spiced beetroot dish, a spicy cabbage dish, dahl and of course rice (I only had a tbs), Mango ice-cream then cheese and biscuits.

*Tuesday*
No brekkie
Lunch: Bacon and egg in a seeded roll (25g carb in the roll, bolussed for 30g to include the protein)
Dinner: High meat content sausages (1g carb each), mashed potato half and half with mashed cauli, broccoli and stringless beans.

*Wednesday*
No Brekky
Lunch:  Salad with black forest cured ham, boiled ham, potato salad, lettuce with blue cheese dressing, small spoonful cous cous, cucumber, tomatoes, coleslaw.
Dinner:  Meant to have a Thai curry, but got distracted when friends called in for a drink, so ended up with cheeses and cold meats accompanied by 3 rather nice slices from a "bake it yourself" Ciabatta.

Whatever I have been doing I seem to have got it right as I have been 95% time in range over the 3 days.  No doubt I have shot myself in the foot by saying that and all will change!


----------



## rebrascora

Yesterday...

B. Creamy Greek natural yoghurt with stewed homegrown apricots, mixed seeds, cinnamon, and a sprinkle of Nutty granola

Snack. Chunk of cheese at lunchtime and a Sea salt and nut bar (Morrisons own brand) 

D. 6oz premium burger with blue cheese, fried mushrooms, ratatouille and a large portion of broccoli with sour cream and chive dip. Glass of red wine.

Today...

B. Same as yesterday

L. Homemade pea and ham soup followed by a plate of salad leaves with 2 cherry tomatoes, cucumber, some yellow pepper, avocado and balsamic vinegar with a large dollop of cheese coleslaw.

D.... is going to be.... Smoked ham with cauliflower cheese, cabbage, broccoli and carrots.
There may be some port and cheese afterwards.


----------



## adrian1der

I cooked two new dishes last night - both from Outdoor Cooking and done on the barbie. Korean BBQ Beef and Lamb Koftas. Both were excellent!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, berries, scattering granola
L: cooked meat, cheese, ryvita, tomato, pickled cucumber, half apple
D: omelette with mushrooms, courgette, chorizo, cheddar, asparagus, tomato, half roll, half muller light yoghurt.


----------



## adrian1der

Menu planning completed ready for the Sainsbury's order this evening for delivery tomorrow and a walk to the farm shop later today:

*Tonight *Chicken Madras (Indian Restaurant Cookbook)
*Tomorrow *Rib eye with Salsa Verde (Fresh Start), Korean BBQ Beef (Outdoor Cooking but will cook on a griddle pan), Green Beans & Asparagus
*Sunday* Roast Lamb, Savoy Cabbage & Runner Beans
*Monday* Salt and Pepper Ribs (From the Pinch of Nom website)
*Tuesday* Chicken and Leeks with Blue Cheese (Pinch of Nom)
*Wednesday* Harissa Kofta Lettuce Cups (Simply)
*Thursday* Chicken, Tomato and Mascarpone (Loose Weight for Good)
*Friday* Braised Beef with Horseradish (Dopamine Diet)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: Lunch out at Blue Diamond Garden centre, Bicester. The best Caesar salad I've ever had, 2 heads little gem lettuce, loads chicken, bacon, anchovies, cheese, boiled egg and croutons. My OH had his usual fruit scone with cream and jam also excellent.
D: lightly dusted cod fillet, green beans and peas. berries and yoghurt.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

B - 2 rounds of melted cheese on toast - the cheats way where I do the toast in the toaster then put sliced tesco extra mature cheddar cheese on top and do it for about 1 minute in the microwave - I really enjoy it this way and that's what counts
L - tesco tuna & mayo sandwich, 1x Ringtons milk chocolate biscuit
T - tesco cottage pie, a few fried mushrooms, tinned carrots, piece of my son's extra birthday cake which his Gran & Grandad bought him - it was morrisons sweetie madeira cake


----------



## adrian1der

Menu planning completed ready for the Sainsbury's order this evening for delivery tomorrow. The weather looks better next week so BBQ time again  :
*Today *Braised Beef with Horseradish (Dopamine Diet)
*Tomorrow *Chicken and Stilton, Fine Beans & Asparagus
*Sunday* Roast Pork, Savoy Cabbage & Braised Red Cabbage 
*Monday* BBQ – Steak, Ultimate Hot Dog, Glazed Pork Skewers (all from Outdoor Cooking), Charred Courgettes & Greek Salad 
*Tuesday* Garlic Sausage Meatloaf (Dopamine Diet) & Green Salad
*Wednesday* BBQ – Steak, Thai Chicken Skewers, Herby Lemon Chicken Thighs & Charred Aubergine with Mozzarella & Tomato (all from Outdoor Cooking)
*Thursday* Pork Tenderloin with Ponzu Dressing (Loose Weight for Good)
*Friday* Creamy Tuscan Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) and Steamed Fine Beans


----------



## adrian1der

Last week's menus went a bit haywire as I did Steaks for our anniversary so the Creamy Tuscan Chicken has slipped to tonight. This week's menus are:

*Saturday* BBQ Steak, Ultimate Hot Dogs, Shawarma Chicken, Tomato, Ricotta and Basil Salad
*Sunday* Greek Style Roast Lamb
*Yesterday* Mongolian Beef & Cauli Rice
*Today *Creamy Tuscan Chicken & Steamed Fine Beans
*Wednesday* Salt & Pepper Ribs
*Thursday* Caramelised Onion Quiche & Salad
*Friday* Home Made Doner Kebab


----------



## Felinia

B: Poached egg, bacon, tomato
L: HM Tomato vegetable soup
D: Duck in orange sauce, cauliflower rice, broccoli, carrots
S: Berries and yogurt, Benecol


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink with psyllium, chia seeds and vinegar (balsamic and ACV) I stopped taking this last week and my physical and mental health deteriorated, so I am really happy to be back into this routine.
Coffee with butter as I am out of both milk and cream and can't drink it black.... Trip to the shops on the cards for this afternoon as I'm also out of cheese and olives!!
Creamy Greek natural yoghurt with sour cherries, seeds, cinnamon and a sprinkle of Eat Natural Protein (Low Carb) Granola

L. Cup of Red Bush (also with butter ) 2 sesame Ryvita with butter and marmite. Square of 85%dark choc with 2 spoons of peanut butter and a chunk of cheese.

D. 2 lamb steaks (I was really craving meat yesterday and they needed using up) with almost a whole head of broccoli with sour cream and chive dip and a small portion of ratatouille with halloumi washed down with far too much alcohol (rum, gin and port .... not all in the same glass) I have had a few difficult days mentally recently and needed a blow out.
Apologies to those who suffer hangovers because I feel great this morning, like a dark cloud has been lifted and all things are possible again.... I also really enjoyed my food and drink last night, even if I did over indulge "a bit" (read "A LOT"!) Yikes!


----------



## Sugarcoated

Mine was -
Breakfast - boiled egg,  hovis nimble wholemeal bread with butter & babybel cheese.

Mid morning snack- ryvita crackerbread with cheese

Lunch - fisherman's pie with mixed veg

Afternoon snack - pear, ringo crisps

Dinner - chicken chasseur, broccoli,  runnerbeans & one scoop of buttery mash.
Dessert  no sugar jelly & cream.

Before bed  - almond nuts & cheese.

I eat alot of fat as i need it to absorb my medication & i have cf so need to maintain my weight.


----------



## Felinia

B: Poached egg, bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes
L: Ham salad
D: Smoked haddock mornay, spinach and squash croquettes, green beans, cauliflower
S: Mixed berries, Greek yogurt


----------



## Lucyr

Today I had
Breakfast: none (well 3 decaf coffees with skimmed milk through morning)
Lunch: 3 lentil and pork chipolatas, with peppers&leek frittata
Dinner: Jacket potato with cottage cheese, and cauliflower broccoli cheese made with eatlean cheese
Late pudding: banana, strawberries and plain low fat fromage frais


----------



## Felinia

B: Poached egg, bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes
L: Ham and egg salad
D: Sausages, a couple of new potatoes, cabbage, green beans, cauliflower
S: Mixed berries, Greek yogurt


----------



## TinaD

B: black tea; L: bacon, eggs, courgette; D:stir fry chicken with beansprouts, mushroom,spring onions, asparagus,celery with soy sauce and chili, 754 calories and 12.3 carbs.


----------



## adrian1der

This weeks menu:

*Saturday* Chicken, Stilton and Bacon, Fine Beans and Asparagus
*Sunday* Roast Pork, Braised Red Cabbage and Runner Beans
*Yesterday *Turkey Ragu
*Today* BBQ – Steak, Smoky Pastrami Burgers, Beef Suya Skewers & Coleslaw with Radish and Spring Onions
*Tomorrow *BBQ – Steak, Ultimate Hot Dog OC, Korean BBQ Chicken  & BBQ Green Beans & Asparagus
*Thursday *Asian Beef with Pak Choi and Radishes
*Friday *Chicken Dopiaza & Cauli Rice

I also made some Damson Jam with fruit from the orchard, a Bakewell Tart (both for the family rather than me  ) and used up the left over red cabbage by making some jars of Pickled Red Cabbage at the weekend.


----------



## pearlzo436

yummy


----------



## Felinia

This is today's menu.  Not the best carb wise, but I was with friends

B: 30gm oatbran, 175ml almond milk, 40gm blueberries
L: Egg and tomato sandwich from small wholemeal loaf
D: Rib eye steak, grilled mushrooms, a big tomato, a few oven chips
S: Fresh strawberry tart

1398 cals, 111.5gm carbs


----------



## Gwynn

Well yesterday was interesting as I am starting to experiment with food and cooking a bit more.

Panko Prawn Croquettes. 

Never tried them before. Reasonably easy to make. Subtly tasty. Very filling. Low Carbs. A bit higher in Cals. 

The mushrooms really finished them off well.

Each croquet is 50g weight. 108 Calories. 4.8g Carbs.

I could only eat 3 of them before I was full and felt that way (satisfied) for hours afterwards.

if anyone wants the recipe then please just ask however, it is the BBC and Rick Steins video on the internet that you need to see.


----------



## Ditto

I'm gonna try for low carb today, I will keep yous posted, try not to fall off the edges of your seats.


----------



## Jenny105

Hi   Newbie of 6 weeks    _Type 2 (probably not 1.5,)  8st 5.     54 kg.   original test  94. Not repeated yet. First metre reading 18.6. Last reading 5.2.  Readings only once or twice a day as requested._
*Brekkie*  1/4 grapefruit (7g)    poached egg  on1/2 Free From seeded thin (6g) . Other 1/2 of  THIN with benecol spread and sliver of  marmite(6g). 1 tblsn raw cyder vinegar in cold water.  Plus cuppa      Reading at 10am  10.2
*Lunch* 100g smoked mackeral (7g), handful of veggie chips (9g?) spinach, courgette,   post frozen raspberries with Alpen no sugars yogurt and small dollop of fromage frais (4?) Iced water
_Pre tea reading 5.9 after hours exercise with dog on hills._
*Tea *  Small piece of Brie , watercress , cucmber, Free From seeded roll (21g), Benecol. 3 strawbs and fromage frais (?) Iced water and     1 tblsn raw cyder vinegar in cold water.

I think I need to up the number of carbs in my daily diet ????


----------



## pearlzo436

This was a todays lunch...


----------



## goodybags

B - Thursday 
B - Toast Buttered with Peanut Butter & 1/2 Apple
L - Protein Shake 1/2 Apple 
Snack - Chopped Nuts 
D - 1/2 Pork Pie With English Mustard, Pickled Egg, Sliced Tomato, Chopped Cucumber & Radishes, Mayo
Nut Bar & Glass of Milk 

Friday 
B - 2 Slices of Wholemeal Toast - Buttered & Sugar Free Marmalade 
L - Protein Shake, Apple, Nut Bar.
Snack - Chopped Mixed Seasoned Nuts 
D - Spag Bol, (wholemeal pasta)

Saturday 
B - Cerial (Weetabix Crunchy Bran) Chopped Nuts & Frozen Berries With Greek Yoghurt & Milk
L - Cornish Pasty Warmed served with Pickled Red Cabbage & Chopped Gherkin 
D - Pickled Egg, Cheddar Cheese, 1 Apple, 50g Chopped Nuts - Macadamia, Brazil, Pecan, Almonds & (seasoned with S&P) 

Sunday 
Brunch - Bacon & Avocado & Scrambled Egg on Buttered Toast (Wholemeal - Warburtons) With a Airfryed Tomato 

Dinner - Spaghetti Bolognese (homemade frozen) served with Wholegrain Pasta 
Nut Bar & Glass of Milk


----------



## Felinia

B: Poached egg, bacon, tomato
L: Cottage cheese and prawn salad
D: Liver & bacon, mash, cauliflower, peas, cabbage, samphire
S: Strawberries, Greek yogurt


----------



## adrian1der

I don't think I've posted this week's menus:

*Friday* Chicken Dopiaza (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)
*Saturday* Steak Diane (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy), Asparagus and Tender Stem Broccoli 
*Yesterday* Roast Lamb, Runner Beans, Braised Red Cabbage & Buttered White Cabbage
*Today *Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
*Tomorrow* Fish (Whatever looks good on the fish counter)
*Wednesday* Porky Bolognese and Celeriac Spaghetti (Both recipes from Dopamine Diet)
*Thursday *Chicken Casserole (Loose Weight for Good)
*Friday *Portuguese Devil Curry (Amazing Malaysian)


----------



## Felinia

Today will be:

B: Boiled egg and soldiers
L: Chicken salad
D: The rest of the chicken with cauliflower cheese, cabbage, peas, samphire
S: Strawberries, Greek yogurt


----------



## pearlzo436

Turkey on Bread....


----------



## ColinUK

Had one shake for breakfast. Not had lunch but supper is likely to be a mix of sirloin steak (which I'll slice and stir fry I think) and cauliflower rice which I'll heavily season and chuck an egg into as well.


----------



## TinaD

adrian1der said:


> I don't think I've posted this week's menus:
> 
> *Friday* Chicken Dopiaza (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)
> *Saturday* Steak Diane (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy), Asparagus and Tender Stem Broccoli
> *Yesterday* Roast Lamb, Runner Beans, Braised Red Cabbage & Buttered White Cabbage
> *Today *Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
> *Tomorrow* Fish (Whatever looks good on the fish counter)
> *Wednesday* Porky Bolognese and Celeriac Spaghetti (Both recipes from Dopamine Diet)
> *Thursday *Chicken Casserole (Loose Weight for Good)
> *Friday *Portuguese Devil Curry (Amazing Malaysian)


Do you do take aways? 'Cos I could eat that lot with glee.


----------



## adrian1der

TinaD said:


> Do you do take aways? 'Cos I could eat that lot with glee.


Thanks   

At the start of the lockdown last year I didn't cook, but now I love it and cook everyday. Yesterday I did some (non-diabetic) damson jam with fruit from the orchard, lemon and mustard seed chutney, and cinnamon spiced damson and almond crumble for the family dessert. Still learning to bake cakes and haven't tried laminated breads yet although currently working on jams, pickles and chutneys


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Thanks
> 
> At the start of the lockdown last year I didn't cook, but now I love it and cook everyday. Yesterday I did some (non-diabetic) damson jam with fruit from the orchard, lemon and mustard seed chutney, and cinnamon spiced damson and almond crumble for the family dessert. Still learning to bake cakes and haven't tried laminated breads yet although currently working on jams, pickles and chutneys


Have you considered trying to make diabetic jams? Would involve a fair amount of experimentation with the sugar replacements I'd think.


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> Have you considered trying to make diabetic jams? Would involve a fair amount of experimentation with the sugar replacements I'd think.


Fortunately I don't have a sweet tooth so don't miss sweet things. My wife finds it really amusing that I never have dessert and always go for the cheese board. I did before diagnosis as well


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> Have you considered trying to make diabetic jams? Would involve a fair amount of experimentation with the sugar replacements I'd think.


If you are interested this might be worth a read








						Jams for Diabetics and Dieters
					

Jams for diabetics and dieters have a few differences to normal jam, but they mean you can still enjoy and make your own jam.



					www.fruitypreserves.co.uk


----------



## Ditto

I don't have a sweet tooth either, people are always offering me cake, yuck, but potatoes I can eat till they're coming out of my ears.   

Cannot get a handle on life or eating. Will have another go today. 68 years of experience, you'd think I'd know what I was doing by now! 

Waited from 1 till midnight for an ambulance for Mum. Luckily not urgent as they never did show up. Very unsettling. Have a good eating day all.  I will try my hardest today, hoping to stick to SlimFast for the rest of the day.


----------



## adrian1der

Dxxoo said:


> I don't have a sweet tooth either, people are always offering me cake, yuck, but potatoes I can eat till they're coming out of my ears.
> 
> Cannot get a handle on life or eating. Will have another go today. 68 years of experience, you'd think I'd know what I was doing by now!


Do you do the various replacements like celeriac, cauli etc? My wife prefers celeriac puree to mash potatoes and my son loves the almond soda bread (he calls it cake bread!)

I'm trying a new one tonight - celeriac spaghetti. I usually spiralize courgettes. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Jenny105

adrian1der said:


> Thanks
> 
> At the start of the lockdown last year I didn't cook, but now I love it and cook everyday. Yesterday I did some (non-diabetic) damson jam with fruit from the orchard, lemon and mustard seed chutney, and cinnamon spiced damson and almond crumble for the family dessert. Still learning to bake cakes and haven't tried laminated breads yet although currently working on jams, pickles and chutneys


@adrian1der .   Have you tried   cake in a mug  recipies?  I tried a lemon cheese cake yesterday (no  lemon in the recipe!!!) See the internet for varied recipes to cook in the microwave. Low carb, keto, and ordinary . Yum. I added poring cream , and a sprinkling of mixed cocoa powder, seeds, and milled nuts. Yum


----------



## adrian1der

The celeriac spaghetti was great!


----------



## Jenny105

7.30 _1/4 grapefruit juice.  Egg on toast. Slice of toast Benecol spread. _ 
 12.30 Main meal      Brown noodles, beef cubes, red cabbage & carrot.      2 plums with Fromage Frais
 6.30     _Portion of Brie cheese  beetroot, 3 cherry toms, 1/2 free from wholemeal seeded roll.   1/3 banana, Alpro yog (no sugar),  squeeze of cream _
I decided to have more to eat today as my weight started to drop again yesterday (54 kg).   
Newbie, not sure as yet if type 2 or LADA,        Comments welcome.


----------



## Felinia

Not a typical day for me, as we were out for the day

B: Boiled egg and soldiers (from one slice of a small wholemeal loaf)
L: Mango and plum chicken with stir fry vegetables (we went to a Chinese restaurant but I said no to rice and noodles)
T: Cottage cheese with prawns and a dessertspoon of low cal dressing, plus some strawberries


----------



## Felinia

I am posting tonight's tea.  This is savoury kidneys with cauliflower, green beans and spinach.  It was one of my father's favourites.

The recipe serves 4 for 230 cals and 9.2gm carbs.  The whole meal is 275 cals and 15.2gm carbs

6 lambs kidneys, skinned and de-veined
8 rashers streaky bacon, chopped
12 button mushrooms, halved
1 onion, chopped
6 sprays 1-cal
2 tsp cornflour
4 tbsp water
4 tbsp dry sherry
2 tbsp tomato puree

Mist a pan with 1-cal and gently stem the onions for 7 minutes
Add the kidneys, bacon, mushrooms and gently fry for 3 minutes
Mix the remaining ingredients to form the sauce and add to the pan
Cook gently until the sauce begins to thicken
Cover and cook gently for 7-10 minutes.
I find it does not need any seasoning.


----------



## Felinia

B: Grilled bacon, mushrooms and tomato
L: Mackerel salad
D: Paella
S: Strawberries, Greek yogurt


----------



## Kaylz

Not posted in a while
B - berry granola and semi skimmed milk (Lidl's had no Greek yoghurt last week) mug of coffee
D - wholemeal sandwich with mortadella and a caramel rocky bar, pint of water
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, brussel sprouts and baby potatoes then a lovely bowl of strawberries with double cream
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Today
B - 2x rounds of warburtons medium white sliced toast
L - Pack of 2 tesco tuna, mayo & cucumber sandwiches, 1x Tesco tin of mandarin segments in juice
T - is going to be chicken, beef, mashed potatoes, roast potatoes, carrots, green beans, yorkshire pudding, for pudding auntys sticky toffee pudding

Type 1 - carb counting - don't do low carb


----------



## Felinia

Today
B: Poached egg, muffin
L: HM curried squash, sweet potato and red pepper soup
D: Haddock mornay, cauliflower cheese, carrot and swede puree, green beans
S: 2 plums


----------



## adrian1der

For anyone in need of inspiration, this week's menu is:

*Saturday* Chicken, Stilton, Asparagus and Tender Stem Broccoli (BBC Good Food)
*Yesterday *Roast Pork, Savoy Cabbage, Braised Red Cabbage, Runner Beans
*Today *Mongolian Beef & Cauli Rice (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Tomorrow *Chicken & Asparagus Quiche (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)
*Wednesday* Salt and Pepper Ribs (Pinch of Nom Web Site)
*Thursday* Teriyaki Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Friday* Doner Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)

I also made a batch of Damson chutney and made the family an apple and blackberry crumble for dessert last night. Still got masses of fruit in the orchard but I've run out of jars or at least I will do once the onions are done. They should be ready in time for Christmas.


----------



## Felinia

Today's menu

B: Poached egg on toast



L: Cottage cheese and prawn salad



D: Pork and apple burger, carrot and swede mash, broad beans, cauliflower

No picture - I'd gobbled it down before I remembered!


----------



## Felinia

Here are today's delights.  I'm posting to stay honest!  But I'm also planning to give Exante a 5 day trial soon.  It's inside my self imposed carb limit

B: Poached egg on toast, Benecol:  187 cals and 16.9gm carbs

L: Ham salad:  241 Cals and 18gm carbs



D: Gammon, pineapple, broad beans, cauliflower, carrot and swede puree : 365 cals and 22.9gm carbs



S: Home made soup and 2 plums: 398 cals and 52gm carbs (miscalculation on my part)

In total 1265 cals and 119gm carbs after adding in milk for drinks


----------



## NotPink

Brekkie 
every morning is 2 eggs either fried or scrambled with an avocado
Lunch
Homemade organic chicken soup
Tea or dinner 
A melee of organic veggies, wok cooked in olive oil topped with melted cheese.
That's it folks....same every day.


----------



## Felinia

Eating early today as I'm off for my flu jab

B: Fried egg muffin
L: Cheese and bacon slice
D: Minced beef hotpot with broad beans, carrot and swede puree, cauliflower


----------



## Felinia

I've now finished up the last of my fresh veggies and tomorrow start the Exante trial.  So no further posts for the time being

B: Boiled egg and soldiers
L: Corned beef salad



D: Pork and apple burger, cauliflower, broad beans, carrot and swede mash


----------



## Pattidevans

Just back from holiday in southern Portugal.  Breakfast most days was greek yoghurt with fresh figs, blueberries and some tiny wee baby kiwis.  Beach days we took a packed lunch of rolls with lots of meat, cheese and garlic mayo + some chunks of watermelon.  Other days we ate in restaurants for lunch and every night for dinner.  The food was absolutely amazing!  I was quite naughty and BGs on occasion were a bit flaky, but nevertheless I managed 83% in target.  We are now home and stocked up and I'm looking forward to cooking this lot:


----------



## Felinia

Well, yesterday I tried an Exante shake and found it had a very strong artificial flavour, a nasty aftertaste, and was gritty in the mouth.  NOT a success!
L: Chicken salad
D: Fillet steak and more of the salad

Today I returned to my roots:
B: Poached egg, bacon, tomatoes
L: The rest of the chicken salad
D: The rest of the fillet steak with spinach and squash croquettes and tomatoes


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:

*Saturday* Pork Tenderloin with Ponzu Dressing (Dopamine Diet)
*Sunday* Roast Lamb, Cauliflower Cheese, Runner Beans, Red Cabbage
*Monday* Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
*Tuesday* Fish
*Wednesday* Peppercorn Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Thursday* Cuban Picadillo (Dopamine Diet)
*Friday* Poulet au Vinaigre (Pinch of Nom)

I also made the family sourdough English muffins on Saturday and a Lemon Meringue tart for dessert after Sunday dinner


----------



## dietketolist

this is my meal


----------



## TinaD

B: 200g of natural Fage yogurt 0% and 10g of almonds
L: On the hoof - 112cals of 100% meat perperoni and a glass of squash.
D: 200g of roast duck with asparagus.
Gallons of black tea as busy gardening. Never plant ribbon grass....


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Full fat Greek yoghurt, blueberries, raspberries and seeds
L: mackerel, cracker, tomatoes, cucumber, cheese, half an apple.
D: mince with aubergine, courgette, tomatoes, green beans, mashed squash. raspberries and cream


----------



## pearlzo436

Breakfast - 

Lunch - 
Dinner - 
 Yesterday was a very windy day but glad that I ate well.


----------



## Gwynn

Some really great pictures on this thread.


----------



## pearlzo436

Todays breakfast - 

and lunch -


----------



## Pattidevans

Sunday:
Just returned from holiday and no groceries in.
*Brunch: *1/4 tin of baked beans on 1 slice Vogel soya and linseed bread.
*Dinner: *After shopping!  Spatchcock garlic and herb chicken, gravy, 3 very small roast potatoes, broccoli, green beans and carrots.  Strawberries and Raspberries with a few Blueberries.

Monday:
*Brunch:  *Ham, cheese and Pastrami salad with  some Mediterranean cous cous.
*Dinner: *Remains of the chicken, gravy, 3 small roasties, buttery leeks and peas.  Fruit platter with Strawberries, raspberries and blueberries again.

Tuesday:
*Brunch: *Ham and Pastrami salad with home made potato salad, cous cous and my own blue cheese dressing (yum)
*Dinner:  *Baked Gnocchi in a mushroom, spinach and Gorgonzola sauce followed by Strawberries, raspberries and fresh figs.

Wednesday:
*Brunch: *1/4 tin of baked beans on 1 slice Vogel soya and linseed bread.
*Dinner: *Remains of the baked Gnocchi dish, followed by fresh figs. (Been very busy all week with washing/catching up on stuff after the holiday.

Thursday:
*Breakfast:  *1 slice Vogel bread.
*Lunch:  *Entertaining friends with a Middle Eastern Meze spread including herb and garlic flatbreads, Tomatoes roasted with Za'taar and thyme served with home made Labneh balls (strained greek yoghurt) topped with lemon zest, more thyme and a drizzle of honey.  Roast Aubergine with almond sauce, dill, toasted almonds and goat's cheese.  Pomegranate and Honey meatballs ( all from Sabrina Gayoush's "Simply" book).  Fried Padron peppers.  Followed by home made Kumquat ice-cream with peppered Strawberries and blueberries.  Wish I'd taken a photo, but I didn't.
*Dinner: *will be leftovers from lunch!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries and seeds, scattering All Bran
L: homemade courgette and stilton soup, cooked meat, tomatoes, cucumber, ryvita, half apple
D: homemade fishcakes ( tin tuna, anchovies, parmesan, breadcrumbs and egg, basil and lemon juice) green beans and carrots, quark desert and a fig.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs, slice toast
L: homemade pumpkin and chorizo soup from New Covent Garden Food Co, Soups for Everyday recipe book, 365 seasonal soup/ casserole recipes so lots good ideas. I think I bought it in a charity shop. Ryvita, cooked meat, cheese, half apple.
D: Boerewors, tomato, pepper, cucumber, mangetout salad, slice bread. Experimental Keto Tarte Tatin with cream


----------



## Pattidevans

My friend sent me a photo of the Middle East meze!  I would definitely recommend the tomatoes with Labneh (top of the pic) + it's fairly low carb... the sauce dipped up with bread was delicious when we ate it up on the Thursday evening!


*Friday:*
Lunch:  Ham salad

Dinner:  Using up meat from the freezer.  1 Scotch beef hamburger, 1 outdoor bred pork chipolata, stir fried asparagus and sugar snap peas.  Small jacket potato with Lidl whipped cream cheese with garlic.


----------



## Lucyr

Loving that people have started adding pictures on this thread!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday 
B - berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - wholemeal Bavarian ham sandwich and a chunky PB Kit Kat
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - half a garlic smoked sausage, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts, pint of Tesco's cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
bedtime - 5 oaties and quarter of a pint of water

Today 
B - same
D - wholemeal mortadella sandwich and a mint aero
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, steamed sprouts and then a lovely bowl of strawberries and brambles with double cream, pint of Tesco's cherries & berries diluting 
mug of coffee xx


----------



## Lucyr

Breakfast - toasted bagel
Lunch - wensleydale on ryvita thins
Snack - kind chocolate nut and sea salt bar (these are really nice and 9.8g carb per bar)
Dinner - root veg mash, pork steak, giant corn on the cob (it is a side plate not a dinner plate though!) and a bit of roast veg.

I get a fruit and veg box delivered on Saturdays so I roasted up some veg from that for during the week and had a little try with dinner (small amount as I had calculated the carbs for the whole tray).  Roasted up carrot, potato, purple pink and yellow beetroot’s, shallots, yellow courgette and garlic.


----------



## Pattidevans

Looks good Lucy!  Funny how we are all different... I cannot even look at sweetcorn without hitting the 20s.


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Looks good Lucy!  Funny how we are all different... I cannot even look at sweetcorn without hitting the 20s.


I love sweetcorn but isn’t something I usually buy. Came in my F&V box so I roasted it up in the husk whilst the other veg was in. That was partly why I didn’t have much of the roasted root veg though, can’t remember how the corn   affects me as I haven’t had it often.


----------



## Lucyr

Well my bg was okay with the sweet corn which was good! Started high before tea but bg just went down afterwards without spiking.

Today I had: 

Breakfast 2 decaf coffees with whole milk
Snack 1 normal coffee with semi skimmed milk

Lunch stir fry sort of thing with cabbage peppers onion chipolatas and chow mein sauce.

Snack small piece cathedral city cheese. Decaf coffee with whole milk. 

Dinner slow cooked shredded chicken with fat free roast potato carrot shallot beetroot, steamed cabbage, and gravy. Served too big a portion as I was starving when cooking so didn’t quite eat it all. 

Can you tell this weeks fruit and veg box included a cabbage… i do like cabbage but living alone you have to eat it with every meal.


----------



## Gwynn

I think the pictures help me a lot. Thanks everyone.

Some of the meals shown really do look good too


----------



## Lucyr

I meant to add that lunch was 40g carbs and dinner was 50g carbs (maybe a bit more as I can’t really figure out gravy but then I did leave some). Brings me to about 100g with the coffees so a low carb day for me


----------



## Deleted member 33972

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great idea Alan!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite
> 
> Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple
> 
> Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


You won’t like this.  I have to google as I’m not familiar with terms you all use


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

jeanettem1 said:


> You won’t like this.  I have to google as I’m not familiar with terms you all use


Actually I stopped eating Burgen a few years back. I now look for ones without mono- and di-glicerides of fatty acids (which, from what I can make out, are very similar to the trans fats that were identified as being problematic some time ago).

It was actually trickier to find a bread without them (or their e-number equivalents).

Most supermarket sliced breads are really highly processed tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Actually I stopped eating Burgen a few years back. I now look for ones without mono- and di-glicerides of fatty acids (which, from what I can make out, are very similar to the trans fats that were identified as being problematic some time ago).
> 
> It was actually trickier to find a bread without them (or their e-number equivalents).
> 
> Most supermarket sliced breads are really highly processed tbh.


I just use wholemeal. 2 small slices from 400 gm loaf. Warburtons do a no added sugar whole meal.  I need to be more careful this week as I’ve gained a pound. Not enough greens I think. I am reading old posts again lol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

@jeanettem1 I find the seediest ones are generally kindest on my BGs


----------



## Deleted member 33972

everydayupsanddowns said:


> @jeanettem1 I find the seediest ones are generally kindest on my BGs


I just checked. It used to be if I ate seeded bread in SW it was syned but they’ve a selection of  wholemeal with seeds and others.  There’s one with chia seeds.  Also Rvita with seeds.  I will give it a try.  there’s other things I can cut out. I’ve had batchelors pasta with tomato sauce tonight as I’ve not eaten well today. Expecting higher BG tmorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

@Kaylz I’ve found a Scottish site called my diabetes my way. I got  the link from the website here. I can’t access it for the life of me. It’s through my scotgov account. Despite changing password and asking for my username it’s blocked me. Apparently, if I ever get into it, will give me my diabetes information. Registered with  NHS Scotland  to get access to it. I’ve had to get my passport and record a video to see if it’s the same as my passport. A lot of security. Taken a good bit of my sleep time


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:
*Friday* Poulet au Vinaigre (Pinch of Nom)
*Saturday* Rib eye with Salsa Verde (Fresh Start), Asparagus and Fine Beans
*Sunday* Roast Pork, Cauliflower Cheese, Runner Beans, Braised Red Cabbage, Cavolo Nero
*Monday* Beef with Mushrooms in Oyster Sauce
*Tuesday* Salt and Pepper Ribs (Pinch of Nom Web Site)
*Wednesday* Cumberland Sausage with Onion Gravy (Dopamine Diet)
*Thursday* Asian Pork Meatballs (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)
*Friday* Smoked Haddock and Spinach Egg Pots (Fresh Start)


----------



## Pattidevans

Fabulous varied diet @adrian1der - if you have any leftovers please send them here!


----------



## Kaylz

jeanettem1 said:


> @Kaylz I’ve found a Scottish site called my diabetes my way. I got  the link from the website here. I can’t access it for the life of me. It’s through my scotgov account. Despite changing password and asking for my username it’s blocked me. Apparently, if I ever get into it, will give me my diabetes information. Registered with  NHS Scotland  to get access to it. I’ve had to get my passport and record a video to see if it’s the same as my passport. A lot of security. Taken a good bit of my sleep time


Yeah I've been registered with them since about 2017, not sure of your registering method though, this was the page I applied to register and then received my details in the post I think it was - https://patient.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/Registration.aspx xx


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I've been registered with them since about 2017, not sure of your registering method though, this was the page I applied to register and then received my details in the post I think it was - https://patient.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/Registration.aspx xx


I’ve registered several ways. The NHS refused my application saying my doctor has different details from me in my registration. I’ve registered the way you’ve sent the link and through scotgov and can’t access any of it. Is it worth bothering about?


----------



## Kaylz

jeanettem1 said:


> I’ve registered several ways. The NHS refused my application saying my doctor has different details from me in my registration. I’ve registered the way you’ve sent the link and through scotgov and can’t access any of it. Is it worth bothering about?


using that link you have to wait to be sent the stuff out in the post which took a week or 2 back when I registered and they say i their monthly newsletter that it's taking longer at the moment, you can access your blood work results etc, eye screening results etc, I like it xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> using that link you have to wait to be sent the stuff out in the post which took a week or 2 back when I registered and they say i their monthly newsletter that it's taking longer at the moment, you can access your blood work results etc, eye screening results etc, I like it xx


Us in England would like to have this!


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Us in England would like to have this!


Some do but only a few places I think xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Some do but only a few places I think xx


I think an area in Somerset were doing it, but I am in Essex.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> using that link you have to wait to be sent the stuff out in the post which took a week or 2 back when I registered and they say i their monthly newsletter that it's taking longer at the moment, you can access your blood work results etc, eye screening results etc, I like it xx


Súper. At least I’ve got access through ScotGov, the video on how to log in is ridiculous as i had to register on Vimeo and not did it.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

adrian1der said:


> This week's menus:
> *Friday* Poulet au Vinaigre (Pinch of Nom)
> *Saturday* Rib eye with Salsa Verde (Fresh Start), Asparagus and Fine Beans
> *Sunday* Roast Pork, Cauliflower Cheese, Runner Beans, Braised Red Cabbage, Cavolo Nero
> *Monday* Beef with Mushrooms in Oyster Sauce
> *Tuesday* Salt and Pepper Ribs (Pinch of Nom Web Site)
> *Wednesday* Cumberland Sausage with Onion Gravy (Dopamine Diet)
> *Thursday* Asian Pork Meatballs (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)
> *Friday* Smoked Haddock and Spinach Egg Pots (Fresh Start)


Sounds lovely. Pinch of Nom was taken from SlimmingWorld members  posts. Try YouTube for other recipes. I used to make gluten free cakes but uses a lot of stevia.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

My meals were awful yesterday as chronic fatigue from fibromyalgia kicked and new pain management in the last few days. Made up for it tonight and could eat it again. I’ve also made a big pot of lentil soup


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon, slice toast
L: cooked meat, cheese, beetroot, tomatoes, cucumber, ryvita. half apple
D: chilli, salad, slice bread, stewed rhubarb with ginger and cream


----------



## Lucyr

Breakfast Baked spiced plums with fat free natural yoghurt (baked these whilst tea was in last night).  20 carbs.

Lunch Roast veg (potato beetroot carrot shallot reheated from weekend cooking), bit of pork and a slice of frittata from the freezer. 35 carbs.

Dinner cottage pie - base was half extra lean mince and half lentils, topping was root veg mash (potato carrot swede), served with cauliflower cabbage and carrots. Again reheated from weekend cooking. 70g carb.

Will probably have a hot chocolate later on, and maybe an apple or pear if hungry.


----------



## Lucyr

Really bad headache this evening, not sure if because I’ve been having more veg so naturally more moderate carbs or what, that’s normally a sign of not eating many carbs for me but I did have loads of carbs in the lentils in dinner. Bg was ok, i avoided the crisps I fancied and instead an apple with natural peanut butter to dip in sorted it right out.


----------



## Lucyr

Not a good eating day today, as i was feeling really ill this morning with another really bad headache and vomiting. It’s so frustrating but this happens whenever I change my diet and especially if I reduce simpler carbs from bread, potato etc. I had pretty much cut those out for the last three days but was eating carbs from veg and lentils etc.  I feel way better for a toast based day, but would rather eat better!

Breakfast 2 toast with low fat spread, 3 decaf coffees spread through the morning.

Lunch broccoli&tomato quiche with steamed broccoli. Ready salted crisps.

Dinner chicken and lentil curry with toast (I know weird but I had no rice)

I’ll try eating better tomorrow, hopefully without the side effects


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg, smoked salmon, slice toast
L: homemade mushroom and stilton soup, ryvita, ham, cheese, tomato, cucumber, Half apple
D: chicken sausages, broccoli, carrots, baked squash, baked apple and cream


----------



## rebrascora

B. large glass of water with ACV and balsamic and fibre. Coffee with milk... I'm out of cream until I go shopping,
Creamy natural Greek style yoghurt with mixed summer berries, mixed seeds and a sprinkle of low carb granola.

L. Packet of pork scratchings and half a tub of kimchi. Cup of Red Bush tea with milk

D. Match box chunk of Blue stilton. Glass of water with some Morello cherry flavoured water in it. 

Really not hungry yesterday and nothing tempting me in the fridge and I would like to lose a little weight so I am happy to not eat when I am not hungry. So grateful for my basal/bolus insulin system which allows me that flexibility. 

B (this morning) Large glass of water with ACV and balsamic and fibre and a dash of diet coke because I am weird and I like the flavour combination!
Cup of coffee with milk.... still no cream. 
45g jumbo oats made into porridge with water and a couple of sweeteners. Mixed seeds, a couple of spoons of stewed blackberries and apple, a spoon of peanut butter and a good dollop of full fat creme fraiche.... Not had this combination before but tastes surprisingly good and great texture and will hopefully keep me going all day again.


----------



## adrian1der

For anyone in need of ideas, this week's menus are:

*Friday* Asian Pork Meatballs (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)
*Saturday* Chicken, Stilton and Bacon, Asparagus and Fine Beans 
*Sunday* Roast Lamb, Runner Beans, Savoy Cabbage
*Monday* Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
*Tuesday* Provençal Salmon Tray Bake (Loose Weight for Good)
*Wednesday* Chicken and Leeks with Blue Cheese (Pinch of Nom)
*Thursday* Keftedes with Parsley and Lemon Salad (Dopamine Diet)
*Friday* Chicken, Tomato and Mascarpone (Loose Weight for Good)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs, slice toast
L: mushroom and stilton soup, ham, cheese, ryvita thin cracker, tomato, beetroot. half apple'
D: trout fillet, stir fry veg. half roll. rhubarb and cream.


----------



## Stupot

Northerner said:


> We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


New to all this and read lots are using Burgen, what is it?


----------



## rebrascora

Stupot said:


> New to all this and read lots are using Burgen, what is it?


It is a low carb seeded loaf that is very elusive, possibly endangered and definitely on the "at risk of extinction" list. If you can find a shop that sells it, keep it to yourself as otherwise half the forum will descend on it like a cloud of locusts. 
Seriously though, there are now other options that are easier to get hold of than Burgen. I just bought a Warburton's Wholemeal "No added sugar" which is 9g carbs per slice..... first loaf of bread I have bought in over 2 years. Had forgotten how addictive it is for me. After the first slice I had really major cravings for the rest of the day. It is nice but I won't be buying another as I can't live with those cravings. I could easily have eaten the whole loaf once I started and I dread to think how much insulin that would have needed. I will be going back to excluding bread from my diet once this loaf is gone. I just can't be trusted with it!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Friday 8/10/21
T *bird eye breaded haddock fillet, tinned carrots (didn't carb count these), tinned new potatoes, muller corner strawberry yogurt
*Saturday 9/10/21
B * melted mature cheddar cheese on 2x rounds of toast
*L * scampi, chips, peas
*T* WW salmon & broccoli melt
*Sunday 10/10/21
B *toast done with 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced
*L* tesco tuna & cucumber sandwich
*T* takeaway chinese - chicken fried rice, chocolate cake
*Monday 11/10/21
B* toast done with 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread
*L *tinned salmon sandwich with cucumber on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced, chocolate cake
*T *Iceland luxury slow cooked cottage pie, gravy, 2x slices of bread, muller corner red fruits yogurt


----------



## Felinia

B: Boiled egg and soldiers
L: Salmon salad
D: 2 tiny lamb chops, 2 new potatoes, runner beans
S: Vanilla yogurt


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Tuesday 12/10/21
B* toast done with 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread
*L *tinned tuna, cucumber & mayo cucumber on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced, 1x 2 finger kit kat
*T *roast chicken, tesco mashed potato, tinned carrots (didn't carb count for these), 1x yorkshire pudding, muller corner fruit yogurt


----------



## Leadinglights

Sunday
B: bacon, scrambled egg, tomato, piece toast.
Tea: hospital tuna sandwich
Mon
D: Bacon, egg, mushrooms, piece bread, protein yoghurt and seeds
Tues
B: yogurt and seeds
L: cheese on toast with tomato, half apple
D: chicken faitas, baked squash, tomato and pepper salad, half roll, yoghurt


----------



## Drummer

1st meal; a tomato, a blob of Lidl Mozzarella cheese (125gm I think) coffee with cream
2nd meal; pork sausages - 3 from Iceland, a large salad of Lidl sweet and crunchy ready made, plus beetroot radishes tomato celery. Strawberries and cream, almonds, square of 95percent cocoa chocolate, coffee with cream


----------



## travellor

Early Christmas dinner yesterday.
Roasties, stuffing, turkey, gravy, roast carrots and parsnips, and French beans.
Had the pudding and custard afterwards.

“There are some things money can't buy. For everything else there's Mastercard.”


----------



## Kaylz

@travellor is that in case you can't get the turkey nearer the real deal? lol xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*Wednesday 13/10/21
B* toast done with 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread
*L *roast chicken sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced, last slither of birthday chocolate cake
*T *homemade mince beef & onion casserole, tinned new potatoes, tinned carrots, muller corner strawberry yoghurt, 1x 2 finger kit kat


----------



## travellor

Kaylz said:


> @travellor is that in case you can't get the turkey nearer the real deal? lol xx



All the talk about turkeys made us fancy an early Christmas dinner!


----------



## Gwynn

Well I tried something new (to me) and very simple this lunchtime.

Cooked up some slices & chopped mushrooms in butter and a little salt and tons of pepper. Cooked 2 eggs and only used the crushed yolks.
Added some M&S egg noodles (real ones) and the crushed egg yolks to the mushrooms in their saucepan. Cooked it up for a few minutes.

1 serving 100g egg noodles (kind of...slightly less than half the packet)
2 eggs
1 pack of sliced M&S mushrooms then chopped quite small
Salt
Pepper

Absolutely delicious. Even my wife said that too.


Calories for my bit 228
And carbs 31.2 g ok thats quite a lot but then there was a lot of it. Next time maybe I will have just a quarter at 114 cals and 15.6g carbs. Quite reasonable for a meal for me.

When I do it again I will take some photos and stick them up here.


----------



## rebrascora

Yesterday I tried a new recipe.... Halloumi and cauliflower curry. It was really nice and I had it with Konjac rice last night (first time of trying) which was fine once it was well rinsed. I portioned up another meal to go in the freezer and today I have just picked at the remaining curry (cold) and it has been so delicious I just kept going back for more until it was all gone.... and I have got away without needing any insulin for it. A definite win!


----------



## Lizzie60

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great idea Alan!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite
> 
> Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple
> 
> Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


Can I ask please what is burgen toast ? & I take it its low carb?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lizzie60 said:


> Can I ask please what is burgen toast ? & I take it its low carb?



Ah! Goodness Burgen. That takes me back!

Yes it was a lower carbohydrate low GI seeded ‘soya and linseed’ bread. Approx 12g carbs per slice vs generally 18-20g carbs

I don’t think it is available any more.

More recently I’ve switched to Asda ‘Super seeded‘ (ho ho) which has more carbs per slice, but doesn’t contain mono- and di-glycerides of fatty acids (essentially trans fats I believe).

I‘ve adjusted my doses and it works well for me. Far better than an allegedly similar sort I got in a different supermarket a week ago, which my body seems to believe has double the carbs shown on the packet!


----------



## Pattidevans

I got a loaf of Scandalously Seeded sliced bread by Allinsons from Sainsburys the other day.  It's 13.5g carb per slice.  Quite satisfying and only 1.5g more than Burgen but the jury is out as yet regarding the affect on BGs.


----------



## rebrascora

I bought a loaf of bread last week for the first time in 2 years and it is a Warburton's No added sugar wholemeal loaf at just 9g carbs per slice which is quite nice but I am having great difficulty limiting it to 1 slice. Once I start with bread, I struggle with the "off switch" I probably won't be buying another loaf simply because for me it sets the cravings away and I find life much easier without those cravings.


----------



## Lucyr

rebrascora said:


> I bought a loaf of bread last week for the first time in 2 years and it is a Warburton's No added sugar wholemeal loaf at just 9g carbs per slice which is quite nice but I am having great difficulty limiting it to 1 slice. Once I start with bread, I struggle with the "off switch" I probably won't be buying another loaf simply because for me it sets the cravings away and I find life much easier without those cravings.


If you keep the loaf in the freezer it makes it difficult to overeat it because you have to wait for a slice to defrost


----------



## rebrascora

Lucyr said:


> If you keep the loaf in the freezer it makes it difficult to overeat it because you have to wait for a slice to defrost


Just 10 seconds in the microwave! I also only have a tiny freezer and it is already full, but otherwise a good idea!


----------



## Lucyr

rebrascora said:


> Just 10 seconds in the microwave! I also only have a tiny freezer and it is already full, but otherwise a good idea!


Oh I’ve never defrosted in the microwave! 10-15 minutes on the side in a sandwich box usually does it for me


----------



## Kaylz

Looking at Burgen's website they can be found in Sainsbury's, Ocado and Nisa shops and looks as though the packaging may have changed xx


----------



## Kaylz

B - berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - smoked ham & pickle wholemeal sandwich and a Tunnock's dark chocolate tea cake
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - half a smoked sausage, baby potatoes and roasted sprouts with some mayo, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
Bedtime - 6 digestives (have absolutely no idea what's going on at the moment! ) and a quarter pint of water xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Looking at Burgen's website they can be found in Sainsbury's, Ocado and Nisa shops and looks as though the packaging may have changed xx


It has a recipe tweak, and it has always been patchy to get at times but recently has been worse. Up until a few weeks ago my Asda was selling the old version , while Sainsbury's was selling the new.


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday:
Lunch:  Smoked ham salad with home made potato salad, coleslaw and pea shoots amongst the usual suspects.
Dinner:  Home made fish pie with salmon, cod and trout, topped with mash - half and half potato and cauli.  Peas and sauteed courgettes.


----------



## mage 1

Breakfast three  rounds of toast it can be livlife Waitrose or two rounds of Sainsbury’s hi lo or three rounds of low carb co 
Dinner 
Bread roll lo carb co Half of avocado one slice of ham two boiled eggs one tomato three slices of cucumber and a packet of cheddars
Tea
Cauliflower broccoli chicken fillet cheese a big dollop of Greek yoghurt strawberries raspberries blueberries kiwi  and some flaked almonds on top
I have the same every day Apart from changing chicken fillet two salmon fillet 
I love what i eat and I know I don’t spike eating this but I still finger prick just to make sure 
I also have 2 Litres of water three black coffee and some Brazil nuts when I’m a bit hungry


----------



## Leadinglights

My OH is doing a brilliant job of the cooking in my hour/weeks of need, until the novelty wears off.
B: yoghurt and All Bran and berries
L: home made squash and red pepper soup, cracker, cheese, cooked meat, salad.
D: sausages, salad, new potatoes, yoghurt and seeds


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:
*Friday* Chicken, Tomato and Mascarpone (Loose Weight for Good)
*Saturday* Chicken, Stilton and Bacon, Asparagus and Tender stem Broccoli
*Yesterday *Roast Pork, Runner Beans, Red Cabbage
*Monday* Harissa and Honey Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Tuesday* Pork and Apple Tray Bake (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) 
*Wednesday* Creamy Cod and Spinach (Pinch of Nom Website)
*Thursday* White Radish Lasagne (Dopamine Diet)
*Friday* Pork Stew with Smoked Cheese Crust (Dopamine Diet)

I also made Dorset Apple Tray Bake for the family dessert after Sunday dinner. This one was from the BBC Good Food Website. We have masses of apples in the orchard so trying to use as many as possible up. The white radish will be from the veg patch.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, scrambled egg, tomato, slice toast
L: cheese, cooked meat, 2 ryvita thins, celery, tomato, half apple
D: paneer and squash curry, kale, chutney, apple crumble with cream


----------



## rebrascora

Not quite yesterday yet but today I had...

B. Fibre drink with psyllium, chia seeds,  ACV and balsamic in a glass of water followed by second glass of water. Coffee with cream. Nature Valley protein bar (salted caramel) followed by a naughty packet of Pork Scratchings. 10g carbs total from the Protein bar

L. Out walking and unfortunately hadn't adjusted my basal this morning so rather a lot of fizzy worms to deal with hypos.
    Banana when I got back to deal with continued dropping levels.... It was such a treat. Glass of water with a splash of flavoured water in it and a cup of tea with milk

D. Cooked ham with piccalilli, 3 pieces of sweet potato, broccoli, kale and leeks done in cream cheese. Approx 25g carbs


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, berries and All Bran
L: courgette, celery and stilton soup, cheese, little bit bread, half an apple
D: chicken and green pepper fajitas, mangetout, guacamole, apple crumble and cream


----------



## Gwynn

I have always liked Red Salmon and king prawns but they are quite expensive.

Today was supposed to be a prawn salad for lunch.

I discovered that my prawns had gone off. Never happened before. No salmon in the cupboard too. Sigh.

But there was a tin of Tuna steaks in water in the cupboard.

I have never liked tuna but with no other choice I decided to give it another try.  I ate it with a dash of salad cream and tomato ketchup and it was really really good. Way better than the salmon. On a par with prawns. I guess I may switch over to it rather than the salmon or prawns.

And its cheaper too.

It's only taken me 68 years to discover that I can enjoy tuna. Doh!

Tonight its a home made pizza. Well, 1/8 of one.


----------



## Felinia

Yesterday
B: Poached egg on toast
L: HM Quiche and salad
D: Pork and apple burger, cauliflower, carrot & swede puree, Peas & broad beans


----------



## Kitty W

This Mackerel salad is one of my favourite meals at the moment. I might even keep doing it over winter. It's lovely and colourful, very filling and really tasty.

Per portion:
1/3rd bag baby leaf salad
1 tin mackerel in sunflower oil (lightly drain the majority of the oil, I like to keep a tiny bit of oil for the salad)
1 hard boiled egg, chopped
1/2 sweet pepper
30g grated cheese
1 salad tomato diced
3 silverskin pickled onions

Mix well, serve and enjoy.

If I've worked it out correctly I think it's about 444 Cal's (most of that is from the fish) and about 11g carbs.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> I have always liked Red Salmon and king prawns but they are quite expensive.
> 
> Today was supposed to be a prawn salad for lunch.
> 
> I discovered that my prawns had gone off. Never happened before. No salmon in the cupboard too. Sigh.
> 
> But there was a tin of Tuna steaks in water in the cupboard.
> 
> I have never liked tuna but with no other choice I decided to give it another try.  I ate it with a dash of salad cream and tomato ketchup and it was really really good. Way better than the salmon. On a par with prawns. I guess I may switch over to it rather than the salmon or prawns.
> 
> And its cheaper too.
> 
> It's only taken me 68 years to discover that I can enjoy tuna. Doh!
> 
> Tonight its a home made pizza. Well, 1/8 of one.


I make a tuna pate with tin tuna, dollop mayo, spring onion, squeeze lemon juice and black pepper and nutmeg, mashed up or blended roughly. Nice with sliced cucumber.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: hospital slice toast and apple saved from day before.
L:hospital omelette yet again, salad, yoghurt
D: proper food, salmon, broccoli with cheese sauce, courgette, bit bread. yoghurt and seeds.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> I make a tuna pate with tin tuna, dollop mayo, spring onion, squeeze lemon juice and black pepper and nutmeg, mashed up or blended roughly. Nice with sliced cucumber.


That sounds really good! Might have to give it a try (if the cat will give me peace after he smells tuna lol) xx


----------



## travellor

You can never go wrong with tuna mayo.
I often add sweetcorn to mine.
Then tuna mayo and cheese toasties......


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> That sounds really good! Might have to give it a try (if the cat will give me peace after he smells tuna lol) xx


It would have been the cucumber my ex cat would have been after, she loved melon, broccoli, mushrooms and sprouts.
A very odd cat, lived until nearly 20 years old.


----------



## janw

Breakfast - almond butter and no added sugar strawberry jam on one slice nimble toast.
Lunch - poached egg on nimble toast,  
Dinner - savoury minced steak stuffed marrow (3 chunks/slices) with a sprinkle of grated mature cheese on top, baked in oven, with 2 baby potatoes and 9 brussel sprouts.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> It would have been the cucumber my ex cat would have been after, she loved melon, broccoli, mushrooms and sprouts.
> A very odd cat, lived until nearly 20 years old.


2 of our cats made it to around 20 while one passed at only 4 (cancer) and the other was 16, Bubbles is scared of sprouts, should have seen the hissy fit he threw last year when one rolled across the kitchen floor towards him haha, one of our ex male cats loved sweet potato for some reason xx


----------



## Lucyr

Sunday breakfast sausage and mushrooms  

Doing some slow cooking for the freezer today, vegan veg chilli and (meaty) sausage and veg


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 23/10/21
B
Melted extra mature cheddar cheese on 2x rounds of warburtons medium white sliced toast - 36g of carbs
L
Tuna & cucumber sandwich on 2x rounds of warburtons medium white sliced  1x 2 finger milk chocolate (because I don't like dark chocolate) kit kat - 50g of carbs
T
Rump steak, tesco mash potato, tesco cauliflower cheese, tesco apple crumble - 89g of carbs


----------



## Lucyr

The vegan slow cooker chilli is ready and cooling. Ingredients onion, garlic, chopped tomato, carrot, butternut squash (only as it was reduced), mixed peppers, grated courgette, lentils, kidney beans, meatless farm mince (also very reduced!) and chilli seasoning.


----------



## Pattidevans

Looks nice Lucy.

Friday:
Brunch: Bowl of home-made carrot and ginger soup + a coulple of slices of sourdough part baked bread and butter.
Dinner: Outdoor bred pork sausage, mash (half and half potato and cauli), purple sprouted broccoli, sugar snap peas, sauteed courgette batons.


Saturday:
Brunch:  2 poached eggs on 2 slices of nimble (hate the nimble but need to use it up as it's taking space in the freezer)
Supper:  Felt very tired and not hungry.  Hubby felt the same so we had a selection of cold meats including 2 different salamis and some parma ham.  Cheeseboard with some extremely ripe Camembert, Stilton, cheddar and something or other creamy and covered in herbs.  About 4 slices of sourdough part baked baton.

Today:
Brunch:  Bacon and Egg sandwich on Allinsons's Scandalously seeded bread.
Dinner tonight: Ham hock,  ham gravy, carrots roasted with cumin seeds, braised baby leeks and gratin Dauphinoise made with cream and Gruyere.


----------



## Lucyr

That dinner sounds good Patti, hope you enjoyed it.

Next on my batch cooking for today was sausage casserole. I had one portion for tea with sweet potato mash and the other five portions will go in the freezer for weekdays. Ingredients were onion, garlic, stock, chopped tomatoes, peppers, parsnip, carrot, butternut squash, 9 sausages, small amount of lentils, tin of cannellini beans.

Had a bit of cheese on top as I was grating the cheese to keep in fridge ready for on the chilli, and you can’t grate cheese without eating some!


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:
*Saturday* Steak Diane (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Yesterday *Roast Beef, Savoy cabbage, runner beans and Yorkshire Puddings for the family
*Today *Turkey Ragu (Loose Weight for Good)
*Tomorrow *Salt and Pepper Ribs (Pinch of Nom Web Site)
*Wednesday *Creamy Garlic Chicken (Pinch of Nom)
*Thursday *Donor Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)
*Friday *Chicken Casserole (Loose Weight for Good)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg, smoked salmon
L: coleslaw with cheese, cooked meat, 2 ryvita thins, half apple
D: chicken wrapped in bacon with stilton, carrots, broccoli, backed squash. stewed plums and cream.


----------



## rebrascora

OK so it's today but I didn't have anything interesting yesterday..... anyway just threw together a meal off the cuff and really enjoyed it....

Fried an onion with some yellow pepper and mushrooms, diced marrow (skin, flesh and seeds) and 4 cherry tomatoes quartered, added some garlic powder, dried herbs and a splash of white wine vinegar, salt and pepper, fried it until veg softened and then added some drained chick peas and stirred them in to warm through and then served that as a bed for a dollop of lamb bolognaise that I had made a few days ago to make moussaka and then used the aubergines for ratatouille instead, so it was sitting in the fridge waiting to be used. They worked surprisingly well together. Still waiting to see the BG impact. I tend to get more carbs out of chick peas than I should but I only used about a third of the can so we will see.... Will definitely be experimenting with this food combination again as really enjoyable.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

B
Melted cheddar cheese on 2x rounds of warburtons medium white sliced toast
--- cheese 0g of carbs
--- toast 38g of carbs
L
Roast chicken sandwich on 2x rounds of warburtons medium white sliced bread
--- chicken 0g of carbs
--- bread 38g of carbs
T
McDonald's filet-o-fish, McDonald's fries
--- filet-o-fish 36g of carbs
--- fries medium 42g of carbs


----------



## Lucyr

Breakfast: Porridge with milk and salt, white coffee

Snack: Banana, white coffee

Lunch: A portion of the vegetable/bean chilli I made yesterday, with grated cheese. A pear. 

Dinner: chicken breast with mushroom sauce, new potatoes, stuffing, green beans, sprouts, carrots

Snack planned for later: Banana/PB/choc chip mini flapjack bite I made yesterday, with an options hot chocolate if hungry


----------



## Martin62

Yesterday I had ;
Breakfast  low sugar granola with alpro plain
Lunch Cheese and tomato toastie ( 2 slices of brown wholemeal ) done in a sandwich toaster.
Dinner 100% beef burger in wholemeal roll, coleslaw and a couple of onion rings pinched from my wife's plate.
Washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.


----------



## janw

Brunch - wilted baby spinach and a medium poached egg on one slice Nimble toast
Dinner - Keto Roast Pork with a fake BBQ flavour (meant to be a slow cooker recipe, but cooked in slow oven as forgot to put it on in morning), tiny amount of mash, plus mixed veggies (carrots, broccoli and cauliflower).
A small amount of Wall's soft scoop ice-cream with 3 chopped strawberries.


----------



## Felinia

Yesterday I had:
B: Poached egg on wholemeal muffin
L: HM Chicken and sweetcorn soup
D: Cold ham, frozen mixed veggies, 2 new potatoes
S: Soda with a dash of lime
E: 55 mins Aquafit

It was a bit high on the carbs (muffin, sweetcorn, potatoes) and low on veggies, so I cut down today and had more veggies.

Today's delights were:
B: Poached egg, grilled bacon and mushrooms
L: Mackerel salad (lettuce, tomato, cucumber, carrot, red pepper)
D: Roast lamb, cauliflower mash, Brussels, carrots, mint gravy
S: Soda with a dash of lime
E: 45 mins Aquafit


----------



## Gwynn

Yesterday was hard diet wise because I walked to the hospital (2Hrs) and the appointment, getting home, etc messed up all of my normal routine timings and meals, BUT my wife offered me fish and chips when we got to the hospital which turned out to be very good and very appreciated.

Reworked my diet for the day in my App when I got home and all was good. AND my weight dropped a little by this morning. So everything worked out ok.

I think I may be cooking egg noodles, mushrooms and chicken this evening. Hmm a bit high in carbs at 47g all in, but that is ok and with the rest of the days meals which come out at 134g carbs, no problem. A bit higher carbs than I normally aim for.


----------



## janw

Yesterday
B - 3 Nairn cheese oatcakes as we was going out
L - 3 lightly battered fishfingers, two chips and a little mayo
D - Hmm - cooked it but barely touched it - minted lamb steak, mashed mooli, mangetout, so ended up with one slice toasted Nimble with meridian almond butter and a little no-added-sugar strawberry jam, a pomegranate plus a mint & chocolate skinny crunch bar.


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday
Brunch: roast beef and coleslaw sandwich on 2 slices Scandalously seeded bread.
Dinner:  pork loin chop with 4 griddled apple slices, was a bit short of veg, so braised leek and courgette in Butter and chicken stock, with leftover dauphinoise potatoes from Sunday.

Tuesday
Brunch: 2 slices scandalous seeded, topped with melted cheddar mixed with worcestershire sauce.
Dinner: “sticky sausages”.  Chipolatas roasted with chunks of Fennel, Aubergine, Courgette, red peppers and Padron peppers, then just before they were ready added some cherry tomatoes and slices of Chevre goat’s cheese.  Topped off with a tbs of balsamic and a tbs of pomegranate molasses.  Scrummy!


----------



## rebrascora

Love the sound of your Sticky sausages @Pattidevans !


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> Love the sound of your Sticky sausages @Pattidevans !


Very low carb Barbara.  I vary the content according to what’s in the fridge.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoke salmon on 1 slice toast
L: home made soup, 2 ryvita thins, cheese, cooked meat, half apple
D: sausages, mashed squash, broccoli with cheese sauce. berries and cream


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink in water with ACV and Balsamic. Coffee with milk (since I have sadly been out of cream the last 4 days)... really missed my little morning luxury! 
Natural set yoghurt with berries, seeds, cinnamon and a sprinkle of nutty granola. approx.30g carbs

L. Lidl Spicy chicken and Mango salad approx. 10g carbs

E. Lidl Ham Hock salad approx. 15g carbs


----------



## Kaylz

B - Super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - cheese, mayo and spring onion mix between 2 slices of Hovis best of both, mint Arctic bar
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with spring onions, sprouts and baby potatoes with some salted butter for the tatties, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
Bed - few biscuits and quarter of a pint of water xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, berries and All Bran
L: Tuna pate, 2 ryvita thins. cheese, cucumber, tomatoes, half apple
D: lamb and veg curry, tomato and cucumber, slice bread. Baked apple and cream


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 28/10
BREAKFAST - 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast 
LUNCH - turkey slice sandwich 2x rounds on hovis medium white sliced bread and had a sliced cherry tomato on the sandwich, batchelors cup a soup asparagus, 1x 2 finger kit kat
TEA - homemade chicken casserole ( diced chicken, onions, salt, pepper, mixed herbs), pasta twirls, 2x round pieces of garlic bread, lidl milbona fruit yogurt


----------



## janw

Wednesday
B - one Nairn cheese oatcake as was going out
L - one baked frozen Greggs sausage roll 
D - Chicken Korma using the Sharwood's jar of sauce, as too tired to make my own, used boneless and skinless chicken thighs, onion, garlic, and baby mushrooms, with lemon-laced courgetti spaghetti
(not a good day food wise, hence my higher reading this morning! tut tut)


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday
Brunch: Tinned red Salmon and Cucumber sandwiches on Seriously Seede bread
Dinner: Pork spare ribs with home made BBQ sauce (A Gordon Fleming recipe) and about 6 jacket wedges.

Today
Lunch:  Home made Butternut squash soup with Creme Fraiche and chillies (BBC Good Food recipe) plus some part baked Ciabatta bread all shared with hubby and 2 friends.  Plus a friend brought round a Lidl plum crumble and some custard.  BGs are now frightful!  Not helped by the fact that I forgot to bolus until after I had eaten the soup.  Too busy serving other peeps.

Dinner tonight will be a Chicken casserole with fennel, peas, green beans and frozen broad beans + lots of garlic, creme fraiche, lemon zest and lots of chopped parsley.


----------



## travellor

Liver masala, sweet potato korma, and too many onion bhajis.


----------



## janw

Lunch - wholemeal and rye bagel thin, cream cheese and breaded ham, followed by a Graze lemon drizzle bake
Dinner - Scottish salmon fillet baked in foil with a slice of lemon and sprinkle of dried dill, courgette strips and baby spinach cooked in butter with a lemon slice. Followed by 3 strawberries chopped into natural yoghurt with 1 teaspoon of chia seeds.


----------



## janw

Saturday
Lunch - wholemeal and rye bagel thin buttered, slice of crumbed dry cured ham and a poached egg, plus 2 small rich tea biscuits (slapped wrist)
Dinner - couple of baked chicken wings, half a jacket sweet potato topped with some grated cheese and half a crumbled bacon rasher (baked in oven) plus broccoli. Skinny crunch mint and chocolate bar.


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink with ACV and psyllium. Cup of coffee with cream.
    Lidl Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt (2 large dollops) with 2 dessert spoons of defrosted frozen summer berries, a        sprinkle of mixed seeds and chopped nuts and Nutty Granola and a dusting of cinnamon.

L. Chunk of cheese (Blue Stilton)and a packet of pork scratchings and some pepperdew feta stuffed peppers at different         times at different times through the day.

E. Chinese takeaway... 6 prawn crackers with chicken and sweetcorn soup followed by a little of my partners Char sui with      ginger and spring onion, a portion of stir fried veg and 2 dessert spoons of fried rice. 
     2 glasses of spiced rum and diet cola and water


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, mushrooms, egg, slice toast
L: homemade squash, tomato and red pepper soup, ryvita thins, cheese, salad. satsuma
D: chilli, salad, slice bread, sugarfree jelly with berries and cream.


----------



## Gwynn

Made some chocolate eclairs the other day. A disaster. 

Yesterday I madesome Rhubarb, mandarin, peach jelly uding gelatin. Rip roaring success! Tiny sweetness with a bite. One 175g jelly 26.7Cals, 6g Carbs. Nice chilled.

Just had one with some thick double cream....perfect.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug  of coffee
D - smoked Bavarian ham best of both sandwich, mint arctic bar
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, sprouts, baby potatoes then a large bowl of strawberries and brambles with double cream, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
5 oaties

Today
B - same as yesterday
D - best of both smoked Bavarian ham & pickle sandwich, nature valley oats & honey softbake, EDIT - a wee slice of black pudding that Patti reminded me about due to her post lol
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with onions, baby potatoes, sprouts and a dollop of butter, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Friday:
Brunch: Home made carrot and ginger soup, 2 slices Allinson Scandalously seeded bread and butter
Dinner: Rump steak, about 6 jacket wedges, purple sprouting broccoli

Saturday:
Brunch:  Fish finger sandwich on 2 slices Nimble with tomato relish
Dinner:  Cold meat selection (salami, parma ham, etc), a cheese platter inc camembert that was running off the plate, with a few slices from a part baked Ciabatta loaf.  Couple of glasses of red wine.

Today:
Brunch:  1 slice Scandalously seeded bread fried in butter and olive oil, garlic tomatoes, 1 slice black pudding and a fried egg.
Dinner: (Still in the oven), a whole chicken with tarragon and marscapone stuffed under the skin, all the veg are being cooked in the same roasting tin including new potatoes, garlic bulb, spring onions, radishes, peas and spring greens in a Mascarpone sauce.  Good Food Recipe from the calendar that came with this month's issue.  We shall see!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Thursday 28/10
B - 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - ham sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced, 2x 2 finger kit kats
T - homemade chicken casserole, tinned new potatoes, 
Lidl milbona fruit yogurt 

Friday 29/10
B - same as yesterday
L - same as yesterday but with cucumber & cherry tomatoes on the sandwich, 1x 2 finger kit kat 
D - Cooplands Bakery corned beef & potato pasty, 1x 2 finger kit kat

Yesterday
B - same as yesterday but with melted coloured cheddar cheese on
L - tinned red salmon sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced, cucumber on the sandwich, 2x 2 finger kit kats 
D - tesco breaded chunky haddock fillet, fried mushrooms  tinned potatoes, muller corner fruit yogurt


----------



## janw

Sunday
Lunch - Morrisons ready to eat king prawns with a seafood sauce dip. Wholemeal and rye bagel thin, toasted, with meridian 100% almond butter,
Dinner - slow cooker smoked gammon in coke zero (best gammon ever!), 2 baby potatoes, fresh runner beans, broccoli with a little cream cheese mixed in and about a dozen sweetcorn kernels. Followed by a Graze lemon drizzle wow bake.
Packet of baked sea salt crisps for supper.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday
B - poached egg on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - (very late lunch at 16:21pm - normally have it around 1pm - 2pm ish) beef joint (done in slow cooker), yorkshire pudding, stuffing ball, mashed potato, bit of mixed veg which was cauliflower, carrots & broccoli, muller corner fruit yogurt 
T - salmon sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread, 1x 2 finger kit kat


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, tomato, scrambled egg, slice toast
L: cooked meat, ryvita thins, pickled cucumber, cheese, half pear
D: chicken and pepper fajitas, salad, slice bread. baked apple and cream


----------



## travellor

French bread, cheese, ham, cider, calvados, and wine for dinner.
(Even better as it's being eaten in France)


----------



## janw

Monday
Lunch - 2 slices buttered Nimble, 2 slices of topside beef with cream cheese, and a fried egg. Coffee no sugar
Dinner - one small pork medallion, 4 small pieces of fried baby potatoes, spring greens, courgetti cooked with a lemon slice. One glass of coke zero. Tea no sugar
Supper - one packet of skips and a chocolate orange skinny crunch bar. Tea no sugar.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries, All Bran
L: homemade soup, slice bread, cheese, half pear
D: pork and veg casserole, gem squash, baked apple and cream


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 
B - 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - beef sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced, 2x 2 finger kit kats
T - tesco lasagne, muller corner fruit yogurt


----------



## Pattidevans

Sunday night’s dinner (the roast chicken with all the veg round it) was delicious but I couldn’t eat more than a few mouthfuls as my nose started running like a tap and I couldn’t breathe.  Happens occasionally.

Monday:
Brunch: leftovers from the fridge.   Cold Jacket potato that I scooped out the centre, mashed it up with cream cheese with chives, piled it back into the potato and topped with a heel of Camembert, put it in the oven to heat, slice of black pudding and a few fried Padron peppers.

Dinner:  Leftover chicken and veg with some extra spring greens.  Fruit platter - half a fig, half a pear, some melon, strawberries and blueberries.

Envy Travellor being in France with delicious goodies!


----------



## Kaylz

B - super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - best of both sandwich with sliced tikka chicken, nature valley oat & honey soft bake
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - Brunswick ham, baby potatoes, few chips sprinkled with chilli flakes, radishes, huge serving cheese coleslaw, 2 gherkins, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
5 oaties and quarter of a pint of water xx


----------



## Deleted member 33898

breakfast - shredded wheat with milk, small banana and crossiant 
lunch - bacon egg sandwich, wotsits, apple 
dinner - spanish chicken and rice mix , 2 shortbread fingers

snacks throughout day generally nuts and cereal bars to keep me topped up


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon, slice of toast
L: cheese, ryvita thin, half apple, tomato, carrot sticks.
D: pork and veg casserole, broccoli, slice bread. strawberries and cream


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus are:

*Saturday* Chicken, Stilton & Bacon, Asparagus and Tender Stem Broccoli
*Sunday* Roast Pork, Red Cabbage, Runner Beans, Carrots
*Monday* Mongolian Beef (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Yesterday *Diet Cola Chicken (Pinch of Nom)
*Today *Lamb Rogan Josh (Pinch of Nom Web Site)
*Tomorrow *Chicken & Asparagus Quiche (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light) with Homemade Coleslaw
*Friday* Braised Beef with Horseradish (Dopamine Diet)


----------



## janw

Tuesday
B - 2 slices of Nimble toasted with Meridian smooth almond butter, cup of tea no sugar
L - ready to eat lemon garlic and herb chicken breast slices (half packet), Graze lemon drizzle wow bake, cup of coffee no sugar
S - Baked crisps
D - Homemade keto pastry pie with minced turkey, couple of baby potatoes, mixed veggies. One piece leftover keto pastry with a teaspoon of jam, rolled up and baked .... just needed some desiccated coconut and it would have really tasted like a bakewell slice (dream on woman!)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Tuesday
B - 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - beef paste sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced, 1x cherry tomato sliced up on the sandwich, 1x 2 finger kit kat
T - lidl beef & pancetta rotolo (lidls version of lasagne, 1x piece of garlic bread- the round garlic, lidl milbona fruit yogurt


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Wednesday
B - 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - beef paste sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium bread and had a sliced cherry tomato on the sandwich, 1x 2 finger kit kat
T - homemade diced beef casserole, pasta twists, lidl milbona fruit yogurt, 1x 2 finger kit kat


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries, scattering low sugar granola
L: home made soup, cheese, ryvita thin, half pear
D: tuna steak, stirfry veg, baked squash, jelly with fruit and cream


----------



## Felinia

Yesterday:
B: 2 boiled eggs and a small slice of toast, cut into soldiers
L: Ham and coleslaw salad
D: Lamb burger, squash and spinach croquettes, cauliflower, carrots

Today:
B: Poached egg, grilled mushrooms, rasher of bacon
L: Ham and coleslaw roll
D: Chicken thigh, 2 new potatoes, cabbage, broccoli, peas, cauliflower


----------



## janw

Thursday
Lunch - 2 slices Nimble toasted, with cream cheese and half tin of John West Skippers Brisling
Dinner - Homemade keto Indian chicken curry with cauliflower rice. Skinny crunch choc and orange bar.


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink with psyllium husk and chia seeds. Cup of coffee with cream. Whole milk Greek style natural yoghurt with 12 sour cherries, mixed seeds, chopped nuts, dusting of cinnamon and a sprinkle of Nutty Granola.

L. Large plate of prawn salad.

D. 3 feta stuffed peppadew peppers. Minted lamb steak with roasted marrow, butternut squash and sweet potato. Small glass of port with a chunk of Blue Stilton.


----------



## Leadinglights

B; smoked salmon and scrambled egg, slice toast
L: avocado, bit tuna, cheese, 2 ryvita, tomato, cucumber, half pear
D: steak, salad, slice bread. jelly and cream.


----------



## Pattidevans

This week has been a bit of a muddle, with planned meals not happening as they should have:

Tuesday
Brunch:  Pastrami, lettuce and tomato sandwich on Scandalously seeded bread
Dinner:  Meant to make a chicken pie, but spent 4 hours solid on the computer helping a friend and was so mentally and physically exhausted the pie didn't happen, so hubby made us beef, coleslaw and lettuce sandwiches.

Wednesday:
Brunch: Bowl of home made cauliflower and stilton soup.  2 slices SS bread.
Dinner:  Finally made chicken, chorizo and mushroom pie using up the considerable leftovers from Sunday's chicken - enough pie filling to freeze 2 portions as well (jolly good value at £3.99 for the extra large chicken in Aldi).  New potatoes and green beans.

Thursday:
Breakfast: 1 slice of buttered toast before going into the county town for shopping.
Lunch; Selection of tapas including spiced chicken breast on roast veggies, Halloumi bites, pan fried mackerel and patatas bravas plus glass of white wine in a new (to us) tapas bar.
Dinner:  We weren't at all hungry so just had some Chinese dumpling thingies from M&S.  Outrageously expensive for what they were at £3 for 6.


----------



## travellor

French stick with ham and emmental for breakfast
Lasagne for lunch.
French stick, duck rillette, onion sausage, and an assortment of cheese for dinner.
And of course a glass or two of wine.


----------



## Pattidevans

@travellor My mouth waters at the duck rillettes.  I adore rillettes and like to make them when we have tins of confit de canard we bring home from France.  Unfortunately our last two planned trips were cancelled during lockdown, so no tinned duck left.

Yesterday:
Brunch: shared a crispy duck leg with spring onions, cucumber, hoisin sauce and pancakes.  A cup of cauli and stilton soup and half a slice of bread.
Dinner: sausages, mash made from half potato and half cauli, green beans.  4 pieces Terrys white chocolate orange.  Glass red wine.


----------



## janw

L - two slices nimble toast, cream cheese and the last half tin of the smoked brisling fish. Coffee with the last drop of double cream (leftover from previous night's chicken curry) - too good to waste 
D - two saveloys, two oven fries and a poached egg. Skinny crunch sticky toffee bar. Tea no sugar
S - packet of Quavers. Tea no sugar. Two sugar free fruit drops.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries and All Bran
L: prosciutto, pate, cheese, ryvita thins, pickled cucumber, beetroot, half apple
D: salmon, broccoli with cheese topping, sweet corn cob, jelly, strawberries and cream.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Friday
B - 2 rounds of melted cheshire cheese on hovis medium white sliced bread
L - salmon, cherry tomato & cucumber sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread, 2x 2 finger kit kats
T - 2x Iceland breaded plaice fillets, 1x round of hovis bread, 1x lidl milbona fruit yogurt


----------



## Felinia

Yesterday:
B: Egg, grilled bacon and mushrooms
L: Ham and coleslaw salad
D: Pork chop, 2 new potatoes, green vegetable medley, cauliflower

Today:
B: Egg, grilled bacon and mushrooms
L: Corned beef salad
D: Turkey sausages, cauliflower hash browns, Brussels sprouts, red cabbage


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink followed by coffee with cream.

L. Pork casserole with half a medium sized baked potato.

D. Cauliflower and halloumi curry. (Edited to add, no rice but it did contain a few chick peas) Chunk of Blue Stilton with a small glass of port.


----------



## Martin62

Breakfast: 2 Weetabix with almond milk
Lunch : Tuscan Chicken Soup
Dinner : Haggis swede/carrot mash and kale.
Washed down with 3 glasses of malbec 
Snack : pistachio nuts.


----------



## rebrascora

Today.... lest I forget!

B. Fibre drink followed by a coffee with cream. Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with 12 fresh rapsberries, mixed seeds, chopped nuts, cinnamon and a sprinkle of Super Nutty Granola.

No lunch as breakfast was late. Well I might have had a couple of small chunks of Blue stilton.

D. Tub of chargrilled artichokes.... Ages since I've had artichokes and forgot just how much I absolutely love them. Was really lucky to get the only tub left in Lidl.... not seen them there before... and they were reduced! Win win!   Oh gosh they are heavenly and just 4g/100g carbs!
Now having roasted marrow, butternut squash and sweet potato with minted lamb steak washed down with a spiced rum and diet coke. I'm in food heaven!


----------



## rebrascora

I have followed up the above menu with some sour cherries and more Greek style natural yoghurt with seeds and chopped nuts and cinnamon, because, unlike last night when I needed excessive amounts of insulin for not many carbs and still ended up high, tonight I am running low and needing a carb top up to get me out of the red. No rhyme or reason to my levels the last few days. Feeling a bit frustrated about that but at least I am eating good wholesome food and really enjoying it!


----------



## travellor

Pattidevans said:


> @travellor My mouth waters at the duck rillettes.  I adore rillettes and like to make them when we have tins of confit de canard we bring home from France.  Unfortunately our last two planned trips were cancelled during lockdown, so no tinned duck left.
> 
> Yesterday:
> Brunch: shared a crispy duck leg with spring onions, cucumber, hoisin sauce and pancakes.  A cup of cauli and stilton soup and half a slice of bread.
> Dinner: sausages, mash made from half potato and half cauli, green beans.  4 pieces Terrys white chocolate orange.  Glass red wine.


Just on the way back.
I have at least a kilo in the boot


----------



## Pattidevans

travellor said:


> Just on the way back.
> I have at least a kilo in the boot


Of rillettes?  Hope they don’t get too hot!  I remember coming home from France absolutely laden with food, booze and household goods (this was before you could bring back virtually anything you wanted).  The car had been parked for a while in the sun before boarding the ferry.  UK customs officer requested we open the boot so they could search... we opened it.... the stink of ripe French cheese jumped out.  The customs officer pulled a face, gave up the idea of searching us and said “close it... you are cleared”. So we paid no duty on all the wine.

Yesterday:
Breakfast:  small bowl of yoghurt with half a pear and greek yoghurt.
Lunch in town (after discovering that nearly every restaurant/pub and cafe were closed for annual holidays) overpriced Pea and herb risotto in a restaurant where practically everything else on the menu was “sold out”... nasty affect on BGs all afternoon.
Dinner: Turkey breast wrapped in bacon.  Left-over mash, gravy, sprouts fried with diced chorizo, green beans.  4 pieces Terrys white choc orange.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, egg, mushrooms, slice toast
L: homemade soup, pate, cheese. ryvita thin. satsuma
D: mousakka, courgette, strawberries and cream


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday
B - my usual 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast 
L - salmon & cucumber sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread, batchelors cup a soup asparagus flavour, 1x 2 finger kit kat
T - tesco cumberland pie


----------



## adrian1der

This week I'm planning:

*Saturday *Rib-eye Steak with Salsa Verde (Fresh Start), Asparagus and Tenderstem Broccoli
*Yesterday* Roast Beef, Sprouts, Carrots, & Buttered Savoy Cabbage (Mash, Yorkshire Puddings and Victoria Sponge for the family)
*Today *Cock & Bull (Pinch of Nom)
*Tomorrow *Porky Bolognese (Dopamine Diet)
*Wednesday* Creamy Tuscan Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Thursday *Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
*Friday *Donor Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)


----------



## Pattidevans

adrian1der said:


> This week I'm planning:
> 
> *Saturday *Rib-eye Steak with Salsa Verde (Fresh Start), Asparagus and Tenderstem Broccoli
> *Yesterday* Roast Beef, Sprouts, Carrots, & Buttered Savoy Cabbage (Mash, Yorkshire Puddings and Victoria Sponge for the family)
> *Today *Cock & Bull (Pinch of Nom)
> *Tomorrow *Porky Bolognese (Dopamine Diet)
> *Wednesday* Creamy Tuscan Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
> *Thursday *Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
> *Friday *Donor Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)


What on earth is Cock and Bull?  The mind boggles @adrian1der   Nonetheless your meals sound lovely and very interesting.

Yesterday:
Brunch: Fried up (cooked) new potatoes, streaky bacon and a fried egg.  Half slice SS bread.
Dinner: Ham hock and gravy, roast potatoes, sprouts, roast festival squash.  Blueberry and lemon brioche souffle pudding (posh bread and butter pud made with sliced brioche rolls, lemon curd and blueberries).


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink followed by coffee with cream. Greek style natural yoghurt with fresh raspberries, mixed seeds, chopped nuts, dusting of cinnamon and a sprinkle of Super Nutty Granola. 

No lunch but may have had some chunks of cheese (Blue Stilton and Mature Cheddar) with another cup of coffee wit cream.

D. Lidl Spicy Mango chicken salad with a drizzle of balsamic and a crumbling of Stilton followed by a whole tub of mixed olives with Feta and then a quite large Cox's apple (crunchy and slightly under ripe just how I like them).


----------



## adrian1der

Pattidevans said:


> What on earth is Cock and Bull?  The mind boggles @adrian1der   Nonetheless your meals sound lovely and very interesting.
> 
> Yesterday:
> Brunch: Fried up (cooked) new potatoes, streaky bacon and a fried egg.  Half slice SS bread.
> Dinner: Ham hock and gravy, roast potatoes, sprouts, roast festival squash.  Blueberry and lemon brioche souffle pudding (posh bread and butter pud made with sliced brioche rolls, lemon curd and blueberries).


A stew made with chicken (the cock) and beef (the bull)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, tomato, scrambled egg, slice toast
L: homemade soup, pate, cheese, pickled cucumber, ryvita, half pear
D: mousaka, tomato, cucumber, beetroot, baked apple and cream


----------



## janw

Sunday (I pushed Saturday into oblivion)
B - 2 Nairn's cheesy oatcakes and a cuppa
Lunch - 2 mini Babybels, a couple of teaspoons of sweet and juicy sandwich pickle, a fig roll and a caramel coffee.
D - I barely ate half of this roast dinner - a little Iceland stuffed chicken breast, a little gravy, half a roast potato, 6 brussel spouts and a couple of pieces of courgette fried in butter with a slice of lemon and garlic pepper, but I did eat the small yorkshire pudding. Then I had 3 strawberries with a couple of tablespoons of greek style yoghurt.
But then I had some naughty snacks later .... took me over the fat limit and too much sugar (though still below the set limit), but carbs still okay just.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Sunday
B - the usual 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - Sandwich - tuna, mayo, cucumber and also had a bit of salad - I had lunch out at a cafe in Scarborough
T - Chinese takeaway - chicken fried rice, some of hubby's birthday cake


----------



## janw

Monday
L - 2 egg omelette with some onion, garlic, baby spinach and corned beef and a scattering of mixed herbs. Caramel coffee.
D - Cooked up some lean minced steak with onion, smoked garlic, red pepper, mushroom, beef stock pot and some herbs, mashed up some cauliflower and added last of grated mozzarella, popped that on top and into the oven to finish off. Did normal mash and cheddar for hubby's version and did pasta shells for our son topped with grated cheddar - all in oven to finish off, plus they had carrots and peas. I only ate half of mine before being full.

I did have a few malted milk biscuits and a Graze lemon drizzle wow bar, plus one Werther's sugar-free butter candy sweets throughout the evening, with some cups of tea....but I did go over my 2000 steps AND gained 100 calories from 13.5 mins on exercise bike, but then MyFitnessApp said I'm not eating enough - but when I'm full, I'm full!


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday... another day that should be written off!  Over the last couple of weeks there has been far too much deviating from my normal healthy way of eating with a light lunch and a proper cooked meal in the evenings.

Brunch:  cooked meats, parma ham, bresaola, Italian salami.  Various cheeses, Gorgonzola, white Stilton, cheddar with some slices of Morrison’s “The Best” crusty baton.

Afternoon: to celebrate a friend’s birthday a group of us went on a tour of a local distillery that produces award-winning Cornish gin.  They also make apple brandy, whisky and Absinthe.  After the tour and talk there was an extensive tasting session of the various flavoured gins and other products, which I think was probably the reason the friend chose this activity!  To round off the afternoon we repaired to the local pub for cake and wine.

I spent most of the evening snoozing on the sofa and totally failed to produce the cooked dinner I’d done all the prep for before we went out.  So, Turkey, tomato and lettuce sandwiches for a somewhat late dinner.

This has to stop!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries, strawberries and All Bran
L: tinned mackerel, cucumber, slice toast, cheese, half pear, satsuma
D: chicken and veg curry, tomatoes and cucumber, half roll instead of the gem squash which exploded in the microwave. high protein yoghurt and seeds.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> half roll instead of the gem squash which exploded in the microwave


Oops!


----------



## Felinia

Today's delights
B: Poached egg, grilled mushrooms and bacon; 
L: Ham and creamy coleslaw salad; 
D: Squash and spinach croquettes, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and a baked seasoned chicken thigh; 
S: 80gm strawberries, Greek yogurt.  
E: 45mins Aquafit


----------



## Pattidevans

Felinia said:


> Squash and spinach croquettes, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and a baked seasoned chicken thigh;


Do you have a recipe for the croquettes please?


----------



## Felinia

Pattidevans said:


> Do you have a recipe for the croquettes please?


It’s very simple.  Roasted squash lightly mashed to keep a little texture.  Cooked spinach, all the water squeezed out, mixed with the squash and seasoned to taste, salt pepper and a little nutmeg is what I like.  Formed into sausage shapes, rolled in a little flour and very little breadcrumbs then baked for 20 minutes. There’s some carbs in the flour and breadcrumbs.  I prefer them that way rather than fried.


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - chilli chicken breast slices between 2 slices of Hovis best of both, peppermint aero from a multipack
T - pork loin chop with a mustard/mayo coating, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts and a couple of small roast potatoes, pint of Tesco double strength cherries & berries diluting (though they were discontinuing it as was unavailable online but it's reappeared and is now quadruple strength!  so Bruce is going to nip to Tesco after work tomorrow as I'm running low)
mug of coffee
xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Felinia said:


> It’s very simple.  Roasted squash lightly mashed to keep a little texture.  Cooked spinach, all the water squeezed out, mixed with the squash and seasoned to taste, salt pepper and a little nutmeg is what I like.  Formed into sausage shapes, rolled in a little flour and very little breadcrumbs then baked for 20 minutes. There’s some carbs in the flour and breadcrumbs.  I prefer them that way rather than fried.


Those sound really good, I have loads of home grown squashes so will certainly be giving then a try. Might add a bit of cheese into them.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Today
> B - super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
> D - chilli chicken breast slices between 2 slices of Hovis best of both, peppermint aero from a multipack
> T - pork loin chop with a mustard/mayo coating, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts and a couple of small roast potatoes, pint of Tesco double strength cherries & berries diluting (though they were discontinuing it as was unavailable online but it's reappeared and is now quadruple strength!  so Bruce is going to nip to Tesco after work tomorrow as I'm running low)
> mug of coffee
> xx


Snap almost re your pork loin chop for your tea tonight - we had tesco pork loin steaks - I'll post the meal tomorrow though.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Monday
B - the usual - 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast, cup of tea with a bit of semi skimmed milk in
L - sandwich - tuna, mayo & cucumber on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread, 2x 2 finger kit kats,  cup of tea with semi skimmed milk in
T - tesco finest lasagne, 2 circular pieces of garlic bread, birthday cake


----------



## Pattidevans

Felinia said:


> It’s very simple.  Roasted squash lightly mashed to keep a little texture.  Cooked spinach, all the water squeezed out, mixed with the squash and seasoned to taste, salt pepper and a little nutmeg is what I like.  Formed into sausage shapes, rolled in a little flour and very little breadcrumbs then baked for 20 minutes. There’s some carbs in the flour and breadcrumbs.  I prefer them that way rather than fried.


I'll try that!


----------



## Felinia

Leadinglights said:


> Those sound really good, I have loads of home grown squashes so will certainly be giving then a try. Might add a bit of cheese into them.


Cheese is a good idea!


----------



## janw

Tuesday
Class this as an "I lost my mind" day... someone slap me!
B  - 2 shredded wheat with semi skimmed milk. Caramel coffee.
L - Half a "Turkey and trimmings" sandwich on malted bread, from Tesco (at least I stopped at half!). Tea with s/s milk.
D - homemade slow cooker chicken stew - skinless/boneless thighs, veggie soup mix (only a taster of the veg), and one small dumpling. Black coffee with "light" whitener.
Snack/supper - 4 malted milk biscuits. One Asda crispbread with a little Meridian 100% peanut butter.
BG still a bit high this morning, no surprise there .... sigh


----------



## Gwynn

I don't know about yesterday but today is an eating birthday feast

Just had lunch, a huge prawn cocktail. Delicious. 174 calories, 7g carbs.156mg cholesterol.

Anyone know the real truth regarding cholesterol? Does eating cholesterol heavy food cause blood cholesterol to rise or not. Seems there are now conflicting views around the world.

Just about to start making a cake.

Main meal later...chicken made the only way my wife makes them...delicious

And yet next up at 2pm is a chocolate eclair!!!!


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> I don't know about yesterday but today is an eating birthday feast
> 
> Just had lunch, a huge prawn cocktail. Delicious. 174 calories, 7g carbs.156mg cholesterol.
> 
> Anyone know the real truth regarding cholesterol? Does eating cholesterol heavy food cause blood cholesterol to rise or not. Seems there are now conflicting views around the world.
> 
> Just about to start making a cake.
> 
> Main meal later...chicken made the only way my wife makes them...delicious
> 
> And yet next up at 2pm is a chocolate eclair!!!!


Obviously lots of conflicting opinions but https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/fat-and-cholesterol is one of them.
Happy Birthday, enjoy the cake.


----------



## Felinia

Gwynn said:


> I don't know about yesterday but today is an eating birthday feast
> 
> Just had lunch, a huge prawn cocktail. Delicious. 174 calories, 7g carbs.156mg cholesterol.
> 
> Anyone know the real truth regarding cholesterol? Does eating cholesterol heavy food cause blood cholesterol to rise or not. Seems there are now conflicting views around the world.
> 
> Just about to start making a cake.
> 
> Main meal later...chicken made the only way my wife makes them...delicious
> 
> And yet next up at 2pm is a chocolate eclair!!!!


I was told that cholesterol levels were mainly the function of the liver, and less about what was eaten.  I've just this morning had my diabetic review and asked about cholesterol, as my total cholesterol had risen slightly.  I was told my HDL (good cholesterol) was good and that was the important thing.


----------



## rayray119

well yesterday.

breakfast: aplle and blue berry porridge

lunch ham swanwhich,  cankers and a banana
between lunch and dinner: couple of glucose tablets as ever so slightly low(3.9) and then a digestive,
dinner rice and chicken with mushrooms peppers and couregetes
evening snack 1 and half digestives(was 11.8 before bed so mayble in that instance the snack was a bit much but checkeded on it a bit later and was 9.1 so not a big deal.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Tuesday
B - my usual 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - sandwich, 1x 2 finger kit kat 
T - @Kaylz   tesco pork steak casserole, tesco mashed potato, muller corner fruit yogurt


----------



## janw

Wednesday
B - crispbread with meridian 100% peanut butter, one rye and quinoa oatcake, cup of tea
L - 2 slices of Nimble toasted and buttered, made into a poached egg and baby spinach sandwich
D - one Asda minted lamb burger and a few sweet potato fried with a spoonful of reduced sugar and salt ketchup. Homemade caramel coffee.
Downfall - strawberry split ice lolly, two packets of baked crisps, two Werther's sugar-free butter candies and one square of 85% dark chocolate.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries, scattering All bran
L: homemade, squash, yellow pepper, tomato soup, half slice toast, 1 ryvita, tongue, half pear, half satsuma
D: lamb tray bake, mangetout, broccoli. jelly with fruit and cream.


----------



## Stupot

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Where do you get this burgen bread


----------



## Northerner

Stupot said:


> Where do you get this burgen bread


Unfortunately, I think it has largely disappeared from most supermarket shelves  There is an alternative you can find in some places - I buy Vogel bread from the Co-op, which is similar


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Unfortunately, I think it has largely disappeared from most supermarket shelves  There is an alternative you can find in some places - I buy Vogel bread from the Co-op, which is similar


I still get mine in Sainsbury's but the supply is more flaky than it used to be, I find the Vogel is olny just edible.


----------



## janw

Thursday

B - Nairn's rye and quinoa oatcake. Cup of tea.
L - 2 crispbreads with prawn cheese spread, 2 mini babybel cheese with a spoonful of sweet and juicy sandwich pickle, a sticky toffee skinny crunch bar and a caramel coffee
D - Homemade pork stir fry, using diced lean pork, asda rainbow stir-fry veg, mushrooms, onion, garlic, beansprouts. a packet of "slim noodles" (0.1 carbs for my portion!!!), sesame oil, fresh ginger, chilli flakes and a packet of Blue Dragon Hoisin and garlic stir-fry sauce.,,,,8 carbs all in for my portion.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled egg, slice toast
L: home made soup, half slice bread, 1 ryvita thin, cheese, pear
D: pork ribs, salad, potato salad. jelly and cream


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I still get mine in Sainsbury's but the supply is more flaky than it used to be, I find the Vogel is olny just edible.


I just find the slices are too small - the bread is more dense than Burgen - so it's not great for sandwiches


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I just find the slices are too small - the bread is more dense than Burgen - so it's not great for sandwiches


I ate the loaf, as it was not cheap , but would not get again.


----------



## Deleted member 33898

Breakfast: porridge , slice of wholemeal with peanut butter, handful of raspberries and strawberries

Snack: Nuts and some cheese 

Lunch: chicken soup, slice of sourdough bread,small pear, small packet of crisps , milka mini bar

Snack : Cereal bar 

Dinner: Thin pepperoni pizza


----------



## Moortt

I am aiming to keep my carb intake lower now I'm off the medication.

Diary for today:

B: 1x Heck 97% Sausage, Scrambled Egg, Grilled Mushrooms
L: Homemade Roasted Pumpkin and Chestnut Soup, 80g of mixed berries with fat free greek yoghurt
D: Unstuffed Cabbage and Beef Casserole, green beans
S: 5x Green Olives, 1x square of lindt 85% dark chocolate, Cheddar Cheese

Ex: 3.75k jog

MyFitnessPal has calculated carbs at 86g.


----------



## janw

Friday
B - two rye and quinoa oatcakes
L - Slice of Nimble toasted and buttered with a handful of baby spinach, wilted, about 20g of smoked salmon "trimmings" and a poached egg. Then a slice of Nimble toasted and buttered with just a taste of no added sugar strawberry jam, followed by a caramel coffee.
D - Here comes the oopsie - Young's extra large cod fillet in bubbly batter (I did not eat it all mind), 50g of McCain's skin-on fries. Fresh raspberries with double cream. Followed by a very large mug of tea, no sugar.
Snacks - Skinny chocolate crunch bar and a Fibre One peanut butter popcorn bar. Two Dominion sugar free creamy Butterscotch sweets (5.7 carbs and <0.5g sugar for 2) - found by the till in Aldi.


----------



## Pattidevans

Thursday:
Breakfast:  1 slice Morrison's own Soya and Linseed bread with butter and marmite.
Lunch:  Ate at Kota Kai in Porthleven as it was a friend's birthday.  I had fish and chips with what they called "mushy peas" which were actually a garden pea puree (this annoys me... proper mushy peas are a joy...).  The fish was lovely though. Affogato for dessert (vanilla ice cream with a hot expresso poured over and a measure of Amaretto - delish!).
Dinner:  Didn't want anything, so just had 1 slice of the Morrison's bread toasted with 3 slivers of cheddar on it.

Friday:
Brunch: Boiled ham, Italian salami and coleslaw sandwich on the Morrison's bread.
Dinner:  Creamy Chicken casserole that had broad beans, peas, green beans and fennel in it with a sprinkling of fresh chilli to serve.  Adapted from a Good Food mag recipe for a sausage casserole.


----------



## Moortt

I didn't plan well enough today and MyFitnessPal suggested the amount of carbs in my dinner was much higher than the nutrition facts for the recipe suggested.  So today I hit 133g of carbs, my testing strips should arrive tomorrow so I can start tracking the impact of meals like this.

Breakfast: 0% Fat Greek Yoghurt, Flaxseed & Nut mix, Berries
Lunch: Left over Cabbage and Beef Casserole, a few squares of green and black 85% dark chocolate
Dinner: Middle Eastern Chickpea and Chicken Stew
Snacks: 2x 12 grapes, Morrisons Choc & Nut mix 60g.


----------



## janw

Saturday
Almost a non-food day with so much going on, but snacked on my rye & quinoa oatcakes throughout the day - and night out, one large packet of quavers, and a cornish pasty and a small hot chocolate when I got home at nearly 1.00am - had "room" for ample carbs!! Steps/dancing gave me an extra 210 calories to play with and there were no carbs in my vodkas and diet cokes.....phew! MyFitnessPal was happy enough with my food diary, so that's cool


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, egg, mushrooms, slice toast
L: ryvita, 1 sausage, cheese, half apple.
D:roast chicken, squash, broccoli with cheese, baked apple and cream


----------



## Moortt

Today's food log, sub 80g of carbs 

Brunch: 1 Sausage, Scrambled Egg, 2 Be Good To Yourself Bacon Rashers, Grilled Tomatoe

Dinner: Thai Pumpkin Curry, Sweet Potato Rice.  11g 85% dark chocolate

Snacks: 12 Grapes, 15g Cheddar Cheese, 2 slices home made low carb bread.

Exercise 7km family walk.


----------



## adrian1der

This week I'm planning:

*Friday* Donor Kebabs (Pinch of Nom)
*Yesterday *Braised Shin of Beef (Jamie Oliver)
*Today *Roast Pork, Sprouts, Savoy Cabbage, & Braised Red Cabbage + Millionaires Shortbread for the family
*Tomorrow* Tomato and Almond Salad with Chargrilled Chorizo (Fresh Start)
*Tuesday* Salt and Pepper Ribs (Pinch of Nom Web Site)
*Wednesday* Thai Basil Chicken (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy)
*Thursday* Slow Roasted Pork Belly (Jamie Oliver)
*Friday *Turmeric Chicken Kebab & Green Bean and Lemon Salad (Simply)


----------



## Moortt

adrian1der said:


> *Tomorrow* Tomato and Almond Salad with Chargrilled Chorizo (Fresh Start)


Can you share a link to a recipe?  I quite fancy trying this for lunch one day this week.


----------



## rebrascora

Usual breakfast but it was nearer lunchtime of fibre drink followed by a coffee with cream. Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with 3 chopped strawberries, chopped nuts. mixed seeds, cinnamon and a sprinkle of Super Nutty Granola.

Followed by a taster of some artisan blue cheeses I had bought, that I just couldn't resist.
Packet of pork scratchings.

Evening meal:- Cauliflower and halloumi curry followed by a selection of cheeses including more blue with a Cox's apple and a small glass of port.


----------



## Kaylz

I might be wrong @Moortt but the following link may be what @adrian1der is cooking up, I apologise if it's not! - https://tomkerridge.com/recipes/tomato-chorizo-and-almond-salad/ xx


----------



## adrian1der

Moortt said:


> Can you share a link to a recipe?  I quite fancy trying this for lunch one day this week.







__





						TOMATO CHORIZO AND ALMOND SALAD RECIPE - TOM KERRIDGE
					

This tomato, chorizo and almond salad is really simple and tastes so fresh. It's a great big substantial plate of warm and spicy ‘red’ flavours.




					tomkerridge.com


----------



## janw

Sunday
L - Wholemeal and Rye bagel thin, topped with cream cheese and smoked salmon trimmings. 7 raspberries and two black grapes with a little double cream. Caramel coffee
D - One minted lamb leg steak, baked. Baby potatoes, cooked then finished off in oven, some rustic chunky roasting veggies, broccoli, cauliflower and a little gravy.
Snacks - rye and quinoa oatcakes, skinny chocolate crunch bar, two fingers of dark KitKat and a packet of baked crisps - went to minus 1 on my fat count. Could have been worse!!!


----------



## janw

Monday
Bit of an oopsie day...

L - Chicken and bacon malted bread sandwich (didn't eat it all) and a hot chocolate in Ikea - currently no hot food until after Christmas, sigh
D - Two 97% Heck pork sausages (GF and DF), mix of leftover cauli and broccoli made into mash, with a dash of cream, pinch of grated mozzarella and black pepper, and some mixed green veg from a steam bag. Sausages were okay, but think I'll stick with my usual in future.
Snacks - Skinny crunch chocolate orange bar and an Asda summer berries cereal bar. Tea and coffee as per usual.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries, scattering granola
L: homemade soup, cheese, ryvita, half apple
D: chilli, salad, slice bread, high protein quark desert and seeds.


----------



## travellor

Dry fried egg, sausage patty, on pitta bread. (Finished the loaf day before)
Scotch pie
Freshly stuffed trout on the bone, sweet potato mash, veg, hollandaise sauce and salad.


----------



## TinaD

Brunch: sirloin steak (6 oz) and green salad, Dinner: 3 oz mixed almonds and walnuts.


----------



## travellor

Breakfast, sausage and egg (again)
Skipped lunch
Dinner, (leftover) trout fishcakes, made with chilli, onion, garlic, blended chickpeas and butter beans, dipped in breadcrumbs, with rice, sugar snap peas and green salad, followed by cheese and biscuits.


----------



## Moortt

travellor said:


> Breakfast, sausage and egg (again)
> Skipped lunch
> Dinner, (leftover) trout fishcakes, made with chilli, onion, garlic, blended chickpeas and butter beans, dipped in breadcrumbs, with rice, sugar snap peas and green salad, followed by cheese and biscuits.


Those fish cakes sound good!!


----------



## Moortt

TinaD said:


> Brunch: sirloin steak (6 oz) and green salad, Dinner: 3 oz mixed almonds and walnuts.


Was that all you had all day?
How many calories / carbs did that work out as?


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday
Brunch: home made cauli and stilton soup.
Dinner: Lemon and ginger stir fried chicken.  Spring onions, sugar snap peas, red, orange and yellow peppers and a courgette all stir fried with a dash of soy sauce.

Tuesday
Breakfast: 1 slice scandalously seeded bread toasted.  It’s nowhere near as seedy as Burgen.
Lunch:  entertaining friends.  
Starter: spicy lemon and garlic prawns
Main: Asian duck salad. Sliced Duck breasts, rocket, pea shoots, caramellised pecans, pomegranate seeds, asparagus, green beans, spring onions, served with a soy, ginger and honey dressing.  Buttered new potatoes on the side.
Dessert: chocolate fondants.  New “fail safe” recipe from Good Food magazine.  Worked perfectly.
Cheese: cheddar, stilton and very ripe camembert, served with dates, mixed grapes and oat biscuits.
Coffee and Lindt d’Or choccies.

Didn’t bother with dinner!


----------



## TinaD

steak; 302cals, 0g carbs; green salad 13 cals, 3 carbs; nuts 561 k, 6.5 carbs according to Carb and calories counter book.


----------



## TinaD

yesterday - 150g haddock (112.5cals 0 carb)+15g butter (112 cals,0 carb). 500 g of fage yoghurt: (270 cals 15carbs);  20g almonds (132 cals 2 carbs).


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> yesterday - 150g haddock (112.5cals 0 carb)+15g butter (112 cals,0 carb). 500 g of fage yoghurt: (270 cals 15carbs);  20g almonds (132 cals 2 carbs).


You certainly are going very very low carb, are you seeing good blood glucose levels?
Are you also having any vegetables?


----------



## travellor

Moortt said:


> Those fish cakes sound good!!


They were.
I got into using chickpeas and beans instead of flour when I was first diagnosed, as they were low GI and didn't spike me.
I like the taste, I can do a mean white or normal chocolate fudge cake out of a tin of chickpeas, or black beans, respectively, and I still avoid white flour even now where I can.


----------



## TinaD

Leadinglights said:


> You certainly are going very very low carb, are you seeing good blood glucose levels?
> Are you also having any vegetables?


BG levels are pretty good altho' a bit disrupted after my pfizer booster. Last 3 HbA1Cs have been below diabetic and 2 below pre- diabetic.  I do eat vegetables - green salads, spinach, broccoli, cababge, kale, mushrooms even bean sprouts and peppers if I have a stir fry. I eat quite a few nuts for the Omega 3 oils contained.Maintainance of weight for me would be 1800 cals and loss 1500 - so have to limit nut indulgence. Carbs above 20g are more than I can cope with and a high carb day (say 30-40) will hang over for 2-3 days.


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> BG levels are pretty good altho' a bit disrupted after my pfizer booster. Last 3 HbA1Cs have been below diabetic and 2 below pre- diabetic.  I do eat vegetables - green salads, spinach, broccoli, cababge, kale, mushrooms even bean sprouts and peppers if I have a stir fry. I eat quite a few nuts for the Omega 3 oils contained.Maintainance of weight for me would be 1800 cals and loss 1500 - so have to limit nut indulgence. Carbs above 20g are more than I can cope with and a high carb day (say 30-40) will hang over for 2-3 days.


Good for you if that is a regime you feel is sustainable. Brilliant to have those HbA1C results.


----------



## TinaD

Leadinglights said:


> Good for you if that is a regime you feel is sustainable. Brilliant to have those HbA1C results.


It is more sustainable than the alternative. I already have heart failure, AF, COPD and palindromic arthritis for which I take steroids. Until recently I had high blood pressure and without steroids I am very disabled. The last thing I need on top of that lot is active diabetes damage. It means no stollen, chrismas cake, mince pies, roast potatoes etc so it isn't desirable but "needs must when the Devil drives".


----------



## Moortt

TinaD said:


> It is more sustainable than the alternative. I already have heart failure, AF, COPD and palindromic arthritis for which I take steroids. Until recently I had high blood pressure and without steroids I am very disabled. The last thing I need on top of that lot is active diabetes damage. It means no stollen, chrismas cake, mince pies, roast potatoes etc so it isn't desirable but "needs must when the Devil drives".


Oh wow, a lot going on - sounds like you're doing what you can to manage a lot of complicated conditions!  I hope you have a lot of support around you.


----------



## Amanda3266

Had eggs and bacon for breakfast
Tuna with mayonnaise and onions on top of a slice of bread with tomatoes for lunch. Added a bag of crisps from a multi pack.
Two satsumas.
Carrot and Parsnip soup last night then berries with Greek yoghurt.

Total carbs yesterday 69g
Total cals 1200 or so which is lower than usual.

BG 8.5 at bedtime
Fasting glucose this morning 6.9


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon and egg, slice toast
L: tuna pate, cucumber, ryvita thins, brie, half pear, 
D: halloumi and pepper fajitas, squash, kale. Cherries and cream


----------



## Gwynn

Ohhhh we splashed out on some M&S slow cooked pulled Teriyaki beef with some green beans and peas. Ok only 100g of the meat. 212 cals and 11.3g carbs all in.

Bit of a messy presentation. I was rushing to eat it before it got cold.

It was delicious


----------



## rebrascora

Usual breakfast of fibre drink, coffee with cream, creamy Greek yoghurt with sour cherries (approx. 10), mixed seeds, chopped nuts, cinnamon and a sprinkle of Nutty Granola
Might have had a second cup of coffee with cream at 11ish  and a chunk of cheese (local artisan blue)

No lunch

Dinner was late (like.... well after 9pm late  )..
A whole tub of olives with Feta with rather too many rum and diet cokes eek: Bad girl!)  whilst I was cooking and tidying up the kitchen. 2 minted lamb steaks (they were quite small and I didn't have any lunch or dinner yesterday.... my excuse for over indulging) with ratatouille. Yum!

Total carbs for the day about 60-70g


----------



## Tara C

Pattidevans said:


> *Saturday:*
> Brunch: Corned beef hash  (made with new potatoes, mushrooms and red onion) with a fried egg.
> Dinner: Stir fried prawns and veg with a hoi-sin type sauce cooked from scratch, small portion egg noodles.  White wine.
> 
> *Sunday:*
> Breakfast: 2 thin slices of toast cut from a Morrison's Spelt, wheat and rye loaf.  Butter and Marmite.
> 
> Late Lunch:  We were entertained by friends - 6 of us had nibbles on the terrace were some sardine thingies on little flatbreads (I didn't have any) plus puff pastry whirls filled with peanut butter.  I had 2.
> Indoors (it started to rain) Scallops with bacon, followed by crab tart, asparagus, roast carrot, Cheesy potatoes (similar to dauphinoise).  Pudding was a lemon tart with raspberries and clotted cream.  I had a little portion of everything.
> Followed by cheese and port, then coffee and chocolate mints.  Whatever I did with my insulin (3 separate doses) I managed not to go higher than 7.9 so I guess it was a success, it was certainly all a lovely treat!
> 
> Got home at 8pm.  No more food for me tonight!


What did you use to make your own hoisin sauce?  I'd love a low carb replacement for that as it's my fave stir fry sauce.


----------



## Pattidevans

Tara C said:


> What did you use to make your own hoisin sauce?  I'd love a low carb replacement for that as it's my fave stir fry sauce.


Oh, it was a bit of hoi-sin sauce from the local Chinese shop mixed with fish sauce and light soy.  So not exactly from scratch.  Sorry, didn't mean to mislead.


----------



## Pattidevans

It's been quite a weekend as we have had friends staying.
Friday dinner:  Za'atar roasted tomatoes with Labneh balls (Greek yogurt mixed with salt and strained through a sieve overnight then rolled into balls) with flatbreads.  Followed by Pomegranate and honey meatballs with roasted aubergines topped with almond sauce and some saffron Pilau rice.  All from Sabrina Ghayour's "Simply" book.  Home made passion fruit ice cream from our own passion fruits with a sauce made from bought passion fruit.

Saturday
Breakfast: Slice of toast with marmite.
Lunch in Truro with my g/f in a cafe that had turned vegetarian since my last visit.  Falafel sandwich on granary bread (mistake, sent BGs soaring!).
Dinner:  Roast Picanha of beef with garlic butter, jacket potatoes that I had scooped the middles out of, mashed them with garlic and herb soft cheese then piled them back into the shells and topped with cheddar then baked in the oven.  Green beans and asparagus.  BBC Good Food's recipe for "failsafe" chocolate fondants.  Made them twice now and they really are failsafe.

Sunday:
Breakfast:  slice of toast.
Lunch in the Mexico Inn:  Slow roasted brisket with all the trimmings (roast pots, yorkshire pud, creamed leeks, cabbage, roast carrot and peas).  Followed by spiced custard with caramellised apple and roast figs.
Latish supper:  Selection of Italian cooked meats (salami, bresaola and parma ham), Brie, Gorgonzola and cheddar with dates and a part baked Ciabatta loaf.

Don't forget I am T1 with insulin to help, but BGs have been haywire since Saturday lunchtime!  Now back to my normal diet fingers crossed!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Sunday 21st 
B - skipped breakfast because was trying to do a basal test
L - tuna, mayo & cucumber sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread, batchelors cup a soup cream of mushroom, 1x 2 finger kit kat
T - Sunday roast:- chicken, carrots, tesco mashed potato, 1x aunt bessie's yorkshire pudding, muller corner fruit yogurt 

Yesterday 22nd
B - 2x rounds hovis medium white sliced toast 
L - coloured cheddar cheese and cherry tomato sandwich on 2x rounds hovis medium white sliced bread, 1x 2 finger kit kat
T - homemade chicken casserole, 1x sachet ben's microwave savoury chicken rice,  1x blue ribband biscuit, muller corner fruit yogurt


----------



## rebrascora

Today whilst it is still fresh in my mind....

B. Fibre drink followed by coffee with cream. No proper breakfast this morning, because I didn't need it. 
(1.5 units of Fiasp for DP/FOTF as soon as I woke up)

L. Packet of pork scratchings, bowl of home made cream of tomato soup and a Nature Valley Salted Caramel Protein bar
    Another cup of coffee with cream. (30g carbs) (3 units of Fiasp 20 mins before eating)

D. Glass of water with a splash of Morrello cherry flavoured water. Ratatouille with halloumi and a cup of tea. (30g carbs)
(3 units of Fiasp 20mins before eating)

Might have the remaining half of yesterday's apple with some blue cheese at bedtime and maybe a sesame Ryvita with it (8-14g)

Total carbs for the day under 75g


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday 23rd
B - 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast
L - wafer thin chicken sandwich on 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced bread, batchelors cup a soup oxtail
T - tesco cumberland pie, 2x rounds of bread, muller corner fruit yogurt


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday:
Brunch:  Bowl of home made "green" soup with Gorgonzola (left over leeks, green beans and asparagus stalks).  No bread.
Dinner:
Egg fried rice made with  rice pilaff left-over from Friday and strips of chicken cooked in a lemon sauce.

Tuesday:
Brunch:  "Green" soup again with 2 slices wholemeal bread and butter.
Dinner:  Outdoor bred pork sausages with buttery leeks, peas and left-over jacket potatoes re-warmed.

Today:
Brunch:  Cheesy potato skins, garlic fried tomatoes, salami and some chorizo slices.  Dollop of Greek yoghurt with a few blueberries.
Dinner:  Will be "Homestyle" chicken curry with red lentil dahl and some flatbreads out of the freezer.


----------



## janw

Monday
B - Greek yoghurt and 3 chopped strawberries. 3 Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers with one mini cathedral city mature cheddar cheese
L - Slice of Nimble with wilted spinach, small amount of grated mozzarella, topped with an egg
D - Roast lamb, roasted celeriac "potatoes", shredded sweetheart cabbage and leeks, one small yorkshire pudding, small amount of gravy and 1 teaspoon mint jelly.
Snack - Skinny crunch, mint and dark chocolate

Tuesday
B - Summer Berries bar
L - 4 Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers with one mini cathedral city mature cheddar cheese
D - 2 gluten free pork and apple sausages, tiny taster of mash potatoes, last of cabbage and leeks, green beans and a little turkey gravy
Snacks - 2 fingers dark chocolate KitKat. Small packet of Proper Corn


----------



## janw

Wednesday
L - (Granddaughter was here and hungry!!!) 4 battered chicken dippers and a few skin-on fries (all oven baked) and a little mayo (BG was 6.9 about 2 hours later, so got away with it!)
D - Turkey breast fillet cooked with seasonings, herbs and a frozen lemon slice, with a mad mixture of cauliflower rice, onion, baby spinach, some chopped green and orange pepper, plus herbs and spices. Greek yoghurt with honey.
Snacks - 2 After Eight mints (at coffee morning), skinny crunch mint & dark choc bar, a Pitch Brioche bun daughter brought over as they needed eating by today.... (benefit of her partner working for them - well it used to be...sigh) and a 2 finger dark choc KitKat. 
Must do better today!!!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, berries and all bran
L: homemade leek and celery soup, half slice bread, salad, slice cheese, satsuma
D: homemade burger, salad, potato salad, baked apple and cream


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink followed by coffee with cream. Greek natural yoghurt with sour cherries, mixed seeds, chopped nuts, cinnamon and a sprinkle of lower carb granola, followed by a packet of pork scratchings. (30g)

No lunch but had a single dried apricot at 2.30pm (5g)

Tea. Nature Valley protein bar with a cup of coffee with cream (10g)

Supper. Pot of olives with feta and some cheddar and blue cheese. small bowl of home made tomato soup and half a cup of Options hot chocolate to bring levels up a bit before bed. (25g)

Total carbs about 65-70g.


----------



## Gwynn

Well, that didn't quite go as planned...

I noticed that our faithful electric kettle had a build up of limescale (found some of it in my mug of tea). Decided to sort out the problem...

So i looked up how to clean limescale from an elecric kettle, on the internet. I liked the idea of using bicarbonate of soda. Followed the instructions. Set it off to boil and, rather stupidly left the room.

When I went back it had pretty much exploded! Hot water everywhere, fuse blown, dead kettle.

Hmmm. Well we probably needed a new one anyway.

Just ordered a replacement. Sigh....

I think it will turn up by Sunday. Hope so. I might get a bit parched by then.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Well, that didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> I noticed that our faithful electric kettle had a build up of limescale (found some of it in my mug of tea). Decided to sort out the problem...
> 
> So i looked up how to clean limescale from an elecric kettle, on the internet. I liked the idea of using bicarbonate of soda. Followed the instructions. Set it off to boil and, rather stupidly left the room.
> 
> When I went back it had pretty much exploded! Hot water everywhere, fuse blown, dead kettle.
> 
> Hmmm. Well we probably needed a new one anyway.
> 
> Just ordered a replacement. Sigh....
> 
> I think it will turn up by Sunday. Hope so. I might get a bit parched by then.


Vinegar is the normal thing or specific descaler which is usually citric acid so lemon juice might work.
Limescale is alkaline so need something acidic to dissolve it.
Poor kettle.


----------



## Gwynn

Thinking about it now, it's a good job I left the room otherwise I might have got scalded.

I think that will probably happen when I tell my wife 

Mind you, it did last nearly 6 years!! Looking at the reviews, thats three lifetimes for that kettle.


----------



## rebrascora

Gwynn said:


> Mind you, it did last nearly 6 years!! Looking at the reviews, thats three lifetimes for that kettle.


Blooming Heck! Don't tell my kettle that or it will demand a pension payout and immediate retirement!


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - cheese, spring onion and mayo sandwich (2 slices of Hovis Best Of Both), Cadbury's Gingerbread Cake bar
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with spring onions done in oxo, steamed sprouts, baby potatoes and knob of butter, pint of Tesco's Cherries & Berries diluting (3rd day of using the new quadruple strength and think we're finally getting the hang of how much to use lol)
mug of coffee
5 digestives and quarter pint of water xx


----------



## Gwynn

I just told my wife. Hmm. No scolding. But a very chilly, freezing reception. Sigh!


----------



## Pattidevans

So glad we live in a soft water area now.  Hated all that limescale in tea/coffee.

Didn't get to cook the curry last night, do got "two I cooked earlier" out of the freezer, boeuf bourguignonne and cheesy mash.

Today home made carrot & ginger soup, 2slices wholemeal B&B

Tonight the chicken curry & Lentil Dahl bubbling on the stove.


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink and coffee with cream. Natural Greek yoghurt with summer berries, mixed seeds and a sprinkle of low carb Granola. Forgot my dusting of cinnamon today for some reason (Approx. 30g)

L. Packet of pork scratchings and a bowl of green olives, cheese and pickled gherkins. Another cup of coffee with cream. (no appreciable carbs)

D. Tub of Peppadew feta stuffed peppers (approx. 20g) followed by ratatouille with Halloumi (approx.20g) washed down by 2 glasses of rum and diet cola and half a square of 85% dark choc with a spoon of peanut butter. Total 45ish g carbs

Total for the day about 75g carbs.

Gosh! When I write it down, I see that cheese and dairy produce in general, featured very significantly on my menu today. Not unhappy about that. I have always loved dairy produce and I do seem to do well on it. Hope I never become lactose intolerant!


----------



## janw

Thursday
L - Poppy and sesame thins with a mini cathedral city mature cheese block
D - Pork loin chops cooked in the slow cooker with sliced potatoes, drained tin of black eyed peas, onion. garlic, mushrooms in coconut milk served with fresh broccoli. Last of Tim's dairy greek style yoghurt with honey, with a peeled kiwi fruit.
Snacks - a few more poppy and sesame seed thins with a mini Babybel, plus a skinny crunch bar.

Need to lower my fat content so have gone for some "light" or low-fat versions of some products whilst shopping today.


----------



## Sulfate

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Breakfast yesterday Waitrose gluten free granola, alpro plain yoghurt and blueberries & 10g mixed seeds.
Lunch 2 slices of Waitrose livelife low carb bread, lurpack & raspberry jam & 30g Mancego cheese & M & S popped crisps. 
Dinner 3 Tesco finest sausages with mash and plum tomatoes and an Arla protein blueberry yoghurt 250ml dry Rose wine.


----------



## janw

Friday
B - 2 Belvita breakfast biscuits, cocoa and choc chip
L - Wholemeal and Rye bagel thin, each half topped with one wafer thin slice of smoked ham, baby spinach and a small amount of cottage cheese with pineapple. One small stick of mature cheddar with 4 cheese crispies
D - Rainbow trout fillet baked in foil with butter, minced garlic, lemon juice and dried dill, served with spring onion and a few sweet potato fries. Then had 3 strawberries with a little Elmlea double cream.
Snacks - Paw Patrol Pizza pea snacks, mini babybel cheese and 2 cheese crispies, 2 fingers of  dark choc KitKat.


----------



## janw

Saturday
L - 2 slices toasted Nimble with smooth almond nut butter and a little no added sugar jam, plus a hot chocolate drink.
D - Tray bake meal of 3 chicken wings, orange and green pepper, onion and last of the mushrooms, with some chinese style rice. Followed by greek style vanilla yoghurt and 3 strawberries, plus some chia seeds added in.
Snacks - skinny crunch, pea snacks - cheese, 2 Werther's s/f butter candies, 4 Brevita cocoa/choc breakfast biscuits.


----------



## Gwynn

Just 'found' M&S ready to eat Christmas Chestnuts (well, my wife did) from the store. Absolutely scrummy. Heated slightly in the microwave 30 seconds at 30% and they are perfect. Way better than exploding, burning oven cooked fresh ones which I used to do every year. I always got my fingers burned trying to get the shell off. A sort of tradition!!! The M&S ones, of course are ready peeled and succulent.


----------



## janw

Gwynn said:


> Just 'found' M&S ready to eat Christmas Chestnuts (well, my wife did) from the store. Absolutely scrummy. Heated slightly in the microwave 30 seconds at 30% and they are perfect. Way better than exploding, burning oven cooked fresh ones which I used to do every year. I always got my fingers burned trying to get the shell off. A sort of tradition!!! The M&S ones, of course are ready peeled and succulent.


Might just have to go there to get some for hubby, think he is already fed up cleaning the microwave after another explosion!!  Mind you he did say he was getting fed up eating them yesterday ....


----------



## janw

Sunday
L - 4 Belvita breakfast biscuits cocoa and choc chip - slow release carbs, tasty and filling
D - Roast pork loin. 3 roasties, little cauliflower cheese, carrot & swede mash (homemade, nothing added), fresh brussel sprouts, sage & onion stuffing (with rolled oats added), small yorkshire pudding and onion gravy.
Snacks - 2 fingers dark choc KitKat and a packet of cheese & onion baked crisps.
One hot chocolate drink without any trimmings, two large coffees in an insulated holder (keeps hot and lasts me ages).


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:

*Saturday* Red-wine Braised Lamb Neck, Cavolo Nero, & Celeriac Mash
*Sunday* Roast Beef, Buttered Savoy Cabbage, Sprouts, & Runner Beans
*Yesterday* Chicken Shaslik (Pinch of Nom Quick and Easy) & Kan Shao Green Beans (Encyclopaedia of Asian Cooking)
*Tonight *Pork Chops, Onion Gratin (Both Jamie Oliver Recipes) & Celeriac Purée
*Tomorrow* Jerk Chicken (Loose Weight for Good)
*Thursday* Cumberland Sausage (Dopamine Diet)
*Friday * Garlic & Lime Balti (Pinch of Nom Everyday Light)


----------



## Leadinglights

B: full fat Greek yoghurt, berries, scattering All Bran
L: homemade soup, cheese, piece tongue, half piece toast, 2 poppy crackers. half apple
D: mushroom omelette, salad, half slice bread, berries and half Kvarg desert.


----------



## Pattidevans

@adrian1der can I move into your house please?  Yummy food  with no effort on my part!

Saturday:
Brunch:  Bacon and fried egg sandwich on seeded bread
Dinner:  Leftover chicken curry with red lentil dahl.

Sunday:
Breakfast:  1 slice seeded toast.
Lunch:  In the local pub with friends... fish and chips followed by a plate of little "treats".
Supper:  1 slice toast.

Monday:
Brunch:  Home made carrot and ginger soup with 2 slices SS bread
Dinner:  Rump steak, small jacket potato, cheesy garlic mushrooms, peas.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> @adrian1der can I move into your house please? Yummy food with no effort on my part!


I'll up the bidding and offer to wash up for an invite.... maybe even clean the cooker if you already have a dishwasher, which I imagine you do.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ironically I have been working very hard on a food related project the last few weeks and as a result my own food intake has been erratic to say the least.
The last two days I have been mostly eating Stollen for every meal.  Which is not great but not awful either because it is home made and keto so very low carb and high fibre, fat and protein and I've been staying under 20g carbs a day.
Yesterday I had my booster jab and had scrambled eggs and a small piece of stollen for breakfast with mineral water to drink.
Then I had belly pork and mushrooms for my second meal of the day and before bed I had a small amount of mozzarella and two tiny nibbles of my husband's chocolate biscuit.

Today I have had scrambled eggs and two inch cubes of cheddar cheese and three paracetamol.  I am feeling a bit ropy after peopling yesterday at the vaccination centre and I suppose the booster has also had an effect.  I am drinking lots of tea and water.  Before the scrambled eggs my reading was 6.8mmol/L  and afterwards it was 5.4mmol/L

I am not up to cooking right now so I will probably be mostly eating cheese and ham for the next few days and bits of tomato and cucumber.


----------



## janw

Monday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits milk & cereals
L - KFC snack box of popcorn chicken, skin-on fries and some mayo - though son ate most of my fries and helped with the chicken too lol Then had a Graze lemon blueberry superfood oat boosts bar thingamajig
D - two slices of buttered Nimble toast with a broccoli & cauliflower cup a soup. Skinny crunch peanut butter bar.
Supper - Belvita breakfast biscuits milk & cereals


----------



## janw

Tuesday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - 2 slices of Morrisons calorie counted wholemeal Danish (only 1 carb more than Nimble, but a larger slice), French garlic sausage and coleslaw
D - small tin of red salmon, 5 potato crunchies with bacon, a hard boiled egg, green salad, coleslaw and a portion of mayo. 6 small cocktail sausage rolls, The last of the vanilla greek style yoghurt with two large chopped strawberries and some chia seeds.
I think I might have had a mini mature cheddar cheese stick too, as a snack, but it isn't logged.


----------



## Leadinglights

janw said:


> Tuesday
> B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
> L - 2 slices of Morrisons calorie counted wholemeal Danish (only 1 carb more than Nimble, but a larger slice), French garlic sausage and coleslaw
> D - small tin of red salmon, 5 potato crunchies with bacon, a hard boiled egg, green salad, coleslaw and a portion of mayo. 6 small cocktail sausage rolls, The last of the vanilla greek style yoghurt with two large chopped strawberries and some chia seeds.
> I think I might have had a mini mature cheddar cheese stick too, as a snack, but it isn't logged.


Although the Brevita Breakfast Biscuits say it is slowly digestible carbohydrate, they are still 30g carb per Biscuit.
Are you testing to make sure they are OK for you.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Although the Brevita Breakfast Biscuits say it is slowly digestible carbohydrate, they are still 30g carb per Biscuit.
> Are you testing to make sure they are OK for you.



Must admit, I did wonder about those being mentioned so frequently, but hadn't bothered to check the carb content myself. 30g carbs each is a pretty high carb breakfast (ie 60g) if @janw is having 2 of them, especially if also having ,milk and cereal as the previous day's log suggests.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> Must admit, I did wonder about those being mentioned so frequently, but hadn't bothered to check the carb content myself. 30g carbs each is a pretty high carb breakfast (ie 60g) if @janw is having 2 of them, especially if also having ,milk and cereal as the previous day's log suggests.


Yes, a few days ago Janw mentioned having 4 for lunch


----------



## rebrascora

Just did some research and I am guessing they come in packs of 4 from what I can see and 4 biscuits would be 30g carbs and the Milk and cereals is the product name not extra food.....
So 30g total carbs for breakfast is not too bad if you are going for top end of low carb intake.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> Just did some research and I am guessing they come in packs of 4 from what I can see and 4 biscuits would be 30g carbs and the Milk and cereals is the product name not extra food.....
> So 30g total carbs for breakfast is not too bad if you are going for top end of low carb intake.


OK that's not too bad then, I looked at 66g per 100g and it said each biscuit was 45g but that might then have meant the pack of 4. My misinterpretation, aploogies.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> OK that's not too bad then, I looked at 66g per 100g and it said each biscuit was 45g but that might then have meant the pack of 4. My misinterpretation, aploogies.


That was my first understanding but then I saw something which said serving size was 11.5g in weight and then I found another product which mentioned packs of 4 biscuits so put that all together. They don't make it at all easy for you to get the right information though do they!


----------



## janw

yes the packaging is confusing, I had to re-read it a few times myself. Yes Milk & Cereal is one of the types from Belvita, as is the cocoa and choc chip, there's at least one other they do but I can't remember what they are - ooh I think one mentioned honey - they had a selection in B&Ms, plus a lot of other "skinny" products. I had the pack of 4 yesterday morning and was fine, kept me full until I got home for a late lunch too - and I wasn't looking for snacks either. Toast and peanut butter (100%) today, just for a change


----------



## janw

Wednesday
B - Morrisons calorie controlled wholemeal danish, 2 slices toasted, with Meridian smooth 100% peanut butter
L - Mixed herb chicken breast slices and a mature cheddar cheese stick
D - 2 lamb chops (main fat removed), boiled baby potatoes, broccoli and baby corn
Snacks - hmm - think I'll take the 5th on that one! lol


----------



## janw

Thursday
B - Belvita "milk & cereals" breakfast biscuits
L - 2 crispbreads with low fat cottage cheese and pineapple. Skinny chocolate crunch bar
D - Pasta shells (small amount) with tinned stewed steak. 3 chopped strawberries with chia seeds and Elmlea light double cream
Snack - Mini cheese mature cheddar. 2 fingers dark choc KitKat. Packet of Cheetos.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: home made soup, cracker, ham and cheese
D: lamb steak, salad, spoonful potato salad, jelly, raspberries and cream


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, berries, All bran
L: cheese on toast with tomato, salad, apple
D: salmon, cauli and broccoli with cheese sauce, quarter bread roll , jelly, berries and cream


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I'm getting back to sensible-ish eating after a few odd days.
Yesterday:
Breakfast - ham sandwiches made with 3 slices of ham glued together with cream cheese and with sliced cucumber and a glass of unsweetened zero carb long life almond milk.



Lunch - ribeye steak with small amount of home made coleslaw followed by chocolate mocha 'mousse' made out of greek yoghurt, double cream, decaff coffee granules, 100% cocoa powder and powdered sweetener with a sprinkle of chia seeds.Evening meal - ham sandwiches again with leftover coleslaw instead of cucumber and a small packet of potato crisps.

Lots of tea and coffee and water to drink all day.  I stayed at 5.9 mmol/L most of the day - after the crisps I went up to 7.8 mmol/L but it went back down again after an hour and stayed down.
Looks like the booster isn't having as much of an effect on my blood sugar levels as the actual vaccinations did which is a relief.


----------



## janw

Saturday
Brunch - Belvita "milk & cereals" breakfast biscuits (4)
Dinner - Chinese house special chow mein, 3 prawn crackers, one of son's chicken balls (smallest one) with a wee dip in the sweet 'n' sour.
Snacks - half a Graze lemon and blueberry oats boost bar, Two fingers dark chocolate KitKat and a small packet of Seabrook crisps.
One tea, a caramel coffee, a Galaxy light hot chocolate, water and a can of Pepsi cherry max not quite finished.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, mushrooms, egg and small slice toast
L: homemade soup, cheese, 2 oatcakes, pate.
D: beef casserole, squash, salad. half Kvarg desert and seeds


----------



## janw

Sunday
B - 2 slices toasted Nimble topped with 100% peanut butter and a smear of no added sugar jam
L - 2 Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers with a Cathedral City mature cheddar mini
D - Slow cooked gammon in coke zero, a few baby potatoes boiled then fried, fresh carrot and swede mix, fresh whole green beans. Tim's dairy raspberry greek yoghurt with some fresh raspberries and a teaspoon of chia seeds.
Snacks - half a Graze lemon blueberry oats boost bar and 4 fingers of dark chocolate mint KitKat


----------



## Pattidevans

Had a very strange week last week... but going back as far as I recall:

Friday:
Breakfast: 2 slices scandalously seeded toast... have discovered that even if a sliced loaf says it's 13.5g carb per slice, slices vary in size, so I now weigh them.  Friday's toast was 26g carb.  Off the same loaf it can vary up to 30g for 2 slices.  Perhaps not of great interest to T2s but can tip T1s insulin doses over, especially on a pump where you can dose 0.01u.
Lunch: In county town with a friend.  Langoustine tail salad (might as well say prawn cocktail!), shared a portion of roasted peach with blue cheese wrapped in Proscuitto ham. Plus a glass of white wine and an Americano.
Dinner:  "Part baked" Ciabatta with a selection of cheeses.

Saturday:
Brunch:  Bacon and egg sandwich on SS bread.
Dinner:  Got lamb mince out of the freezer to make shepherd's pie then discovered we had no potatoes in, so took out some puff pastry.  Made lamb pie, with carrots, mushrooms, onion, garlic, and red wine gravy, topped with the puff pastry.  It was actually quite nice!  Served it with steamed long stem broccoli.  Followed by a fruit platter with a bit of mango, some Persimmon and melon.

Sunday:
Brunch:  1 slice SS toast (14g carb) topped with a fried egg, 1 slice bacon, 1 chipolata (chipolata was 0.5g carb).
Dinner:  Roast chicken crown with a tbs stuffing, white wine gravy, roast new potatoes with roasted garlic, asparagus  and a "sprout and bacon gratin" which I got from Lidl on offer for 99p.  Do not bother purchasing this item, it was a soggy mess!   Good idea though... might try making it myself but with crispy sprouts!


----------



## janw

Monday
Lunch - half can of Morrison's counted calorie controlled carrot and coriander soup with 2 slices buttered nimble. 2 fingers of dark chocolate mint KitKat
Dinner - stuffed, flavoured pork loin steak, a little mash and a whole load of kalettes (cooked in butter with a minced garlic clove and seasonings). The last of the strawberries with a tsp of chia seeds and some Elmlea light double cream.
Snacks - minipack of skinny choc chip cookies. Mo health fibre lemon drizzle bar.

Bad day - over calories, over fat and slightly over sugar - so don't go copying this selection!!!


----------



## Leadinglights

janw said:


> Monday
> Lunch - half can of Morrison's counted calorie controlled carrot and coriander soup with 2 slices buttered nimble. 2 fingers of dark chocolate mint KitKat
> Dinner - stuffed, flavoured pork loin steak, a little mash and a whole load of kalettes (cooked in butter with a minced garlic clove and seasonings). The last of the strawberries with a tsp of chia seeds and some Elmlea light double cream.
> Snacks - minipack of skinny choc chip cookies. Mo health fibre lemon drizzle bar.
> 
> Bad day - over calories, over fat and slightly over sugar - so don't go copying this selection!!!


Did you buy or grow your Kalettes. I tried to grow them last year without too much success. They seemed very bitter when cooked.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, scattering Lizi's low sugar granola.
L. 2 oatcakes, pate, cheese, gerkins, tomato, peppers, half apple
D: edamame bean pasta (15g dry wt) with halloumi, mushrooms, pesto, Salad. Half baked apple with cream


----------



## janw

Leadinglights said:


> Did you buy or grow your Kalettes. I tried to grow them last year without too much success. They seemed very bitter when cooked.


I bought them, first time I'd ever seen them and hadn't heard of them before, but I like kale and sprouts so was worth a try. I did read up on them a bit and they are, apparently, quite easy to root. They aren't something I would rush out to buy again, but I found a way online to cook them without roasting them (I wasn't using the oven) and they were quite palatable.


----------



## pearlzo436

I had plenty to eat

Breakfast - 

Lunch -  
Dinner - 

Average day BG Level were 6.3...


----------



## rebrascora

@pearlzo436 Would you care to enlighten us as to what those lovely meals consist of.

I am guessing fish and possibly egg on rye bread.
Maybe chilli, rice, coleslaw, avocado and possibly potatoes for lunch....
and spinach or perhaps nettle soup for dinner? 

Certainly looks interesting!


----------



## janw

Tuesday
B - Belvita "milk and cereals" breakfast biscuits
L - 4 Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers with 2 mini Cathedral City Light mature cheddar cheese sticks. Low-cal blackcurrant jelly.
D - 2 turkey meatballs with a homemade savoury cauliflower rice (blitzed cauli, red pepper, onion, garlic and root ginger, then added ground cumin, dried sage and Himalayan salt) quick fry then into oven dish and topped with some grated mozzarella, baked till golden - ate half, froze the rest for another day 
Snacks - choc orange skinny crunch, 2 Hovis crackers and finally a packet of Walkers baked crisps just to add calories to stop my food diary complaining that I hadn't eaten enough....


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: cooked meat, pate, cheese, gerkins, celery, 2 ryvita thins, half apple, few nuts.
D: chicken, pepper, aubergine tray bake, garlic bread, salad. strawberries and cream


----------



## janw

Wednesday

B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
D - chicken stew (carrots, swede, celery, onion, pearl barley, stockpot), 2 "light" dumplings and a couple of baby potatoes
Snacks - KitKat 2 fingers dark choc, Graze lemon drizzle wow bake, packet of baked crisps


----------



## Leadinglights

It is always interesting to see how different people are in what they do for meals. 3 meals, no snacks, 2 meals, lots of snacks, just 1 meal.
B: Greek yoghurt, berries, scattering All Bran
L: home made soup, cooked meat, cheese, 2 ryvita thins, celery, tomato, half apple
D: sausages, stir fry cauli rice and veg, half slice bread, jelly and cream.


----------



## travellor

Unhealthy day for me.
Breakfast 3 sausages from the freezer, ran out of bread....
Wetherspoons for the evening meal, the Christmas dinner burger (with pigs in blankets on top) and a few pints.


----------



## Leadinglights

travellor said:


> Unhealthy day for me.
> Breakfast 3 sausages from the freezer, ran out of bread....
> Wetherspoons for the evening meal, the Christmas dinner burger (with pigs in blankets on top) and a few pints.


A pub near us do what I call a heart attack burger, burger, bacon, fried egg, black pudding, cheese in the burger bun, with chips and the odd salad leaf.


----------



## janw

Leadinglights said:


> A pub near us do what I call a heart attack burger, burger, bacon, fried egg, black pudding, cheese in the burger bun, with chips and the odd salad leaf.


dang salad leaf gets you every time!!!


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday
Brunch:  Leftovers from Sun night.  1 small slice Chicken, 2 roasties and 3 spears asparagus with gravy.
Dinner:  2 x chipolatas (0.5g carb each) with more leftover chicken gravy and "squashed" new potatoes (cooked new potatoes on a baking sheet, crush them, brush them with oil and pop them in the oven for 15 mins until they have crispy edges), sprouting broccoli and peas.  Plum and apple pie with creme fraiche.

Tuesday
Brunch:  Corned beef hash using the other half of the tin of corned beef from the other day and a fried egg.  I can tolerate potatoes at most times of the day.
Dinner:  "Gnocchi bake".  Lidl Gnocchi off the chilled counter filled with pesto.  Chicken, onions and mushrooms fried with garlic and thyme sprigs, stir in 2 tbs plain flour and then 150ml full cream milk and 150ml double cream, stir until thickened.  Add in any old diced bits of cheese that need using up.  I used a heel of Stilton, a lump of Gorgonzola, over-ripe Brie and some rather stinky camembert.  Boil Gnocchi in water and drain before putting into a baking dish. Add a bag of spinach that's been wilted to the creamy sauce and then tip everything into a baking dish and I topped it with more bits of cheese and some grated cheddar.  Bake until golden.  Very yummy, serves 4 and around 35g carb..  For a T1 you need to remember it creates the "pizza effect" i.e. all that cheese slows absorption a lot!  Can't comment on how T2s would react though the "pizza effect" may help!

Wednesday:
Brunch:  Tuna sandwich on 2 slices Scandalously seeded bread with chopped spring onions, mayo and cucumber.
Dinner:  Remains of the Gnocchi bake.  @rebrascora, I take your point as mentioned in the waking thread.  I will not avoid this bake, I will experiment further with dosing!

Today:  Breakfast:  1 slice SS toast.
Lunch at a friend's house:  Small bowl spinach soup with large slice garlic bread, smoked trout with a lovely creme fraiche and dill dip.  2 x mini blinis.  Lettuce salad.  Cheese platter with various cheeses, chutneys and some sourdough bread.  Lidl Tiramisu.  Small glass of white wine + coffee.  Forgot to take phone out with me and was totally lost without checking, but when I got home I had apparently hit 17mmol+ about 4pm!!!  Eeeek.

Dinner will be sirloin steak and a jacket potato (Hubby didn't come for lunch as it was a girl's do, so he needs feeding)  I probably shan't eat much and I shall have to sort out some veg to go with this.


----------



## travellor

Pattidevans said:


> Monday
> Brunch:  Leftovers from Sun night.  1 small slice Chicken, 2 roasties and 3 spears asparagus with gravy.
> Dinner:  2 x chipolatas (0.5g carb each) with more leftover chicken gravy and "squashed" new potatoes (cooked new potatoes on a baking sheet, crush them, brush them with oil and pop them in the oven for 15 mins until they have crispy edges), sprouting broccoli and peas.  Plum and apple pie with creme fraiche.
> 
> Tuesday
> Brunch:  Corned beef hash using the other half of the tin of corned beef from the other day and a fried egg.  I can tolerate potatoes at most times of the day.
> Dinner:  "Gnocchi bake".  Lidl Gnocchi off the chilled counter filled with pesto.  Chicken, onions and mushrooms fried with garlic and thyme sprigs, stir in 2 tbs plain flour and then 150ml full cream milk and 150ml double cream, stir until thickened.  Add in any old diced bits of cheese that need using up.  I used a heel of Stilton, a lump of Gorgonzola, over-ripe Brie and some rather stinky camembert.  Boil Gnocchi in water and drain before putting into a baking dish. Add a bag of spinach that's been wilted to the creamy sauce and then tip everything into a baking dish and I topped it with more bits of cheese and some grated cheddar.  Bake until golden.  Very yummy, serves 4 and around 35g carb..  For a T1 you need to remember it creates the "pizza effect" i.e. all that cheese slows absorption a lot!  Can't comment on how T2s would react though the "pizza effect" may help!
> 
> Wednesday:
> Brunch:  Tuna sandwich on 2 slices Scandalously seeded bread with chopped spring onions, mayo and cucumber.
> Dinner:  Remains of the Gnocchi bake.  @rebrascora, I take your point as mentioned in the waking thread.  I will not avoid this bake, I will experiment further with dosing!
> 
> Today:  Breakfast:  1 slice SS toast.
> Lunch at a friend's house:  Small bowl spinach soup with large slice garlic bread, smoked trout with a lovely creme fraiche and dill dip.  2 x mini blinis.  Lettuce salad.  Cheese platter with various cheeses, chutneys and some sourdough bread.  Lidl Tiramisu.  Small glass of white wine + coffee.  Forgot to take phone out with me and was totally lost without checking, but when I got home I had apparently hit 17mmol+ about 4pm!!!  Eeeek.
> 
> Dinner will be sirloin steak and a jacket potato (Hubby didn't come for lunch as it was a girl's do, so he needs feeding)  I probably shan't eat much and I shall have to sort out some veg to go with this.



That all sounds amazing.
I will be trying the squashes potatoes instead of the normal hasselbacks.


----------



## Pattidevans

travellor said:


> That all sounds amazing.
> I will be trying the squashes potatoes instead of the normal hasselbacks.


It’s a good way to use up cooked new Potatoes @travellor


----------



## Leadinglights

B: creamy mushrooms on toast
L: homemade soup, cheese, cooked meat, 1 ryvita thin, 2 poppy seed crackers, half apple
D: chilli, salad, half slice bread, jelly and cream


----------



## janw

Thursday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - Carvery (small plate): turkey, yorkshire pud, a little stuffing mix, 2 pieces of roast potato, tiny amount of carrot and parsnip mash, good portion of cauliflower, tablespoon of peas, tablespoon of cranberry sauce, ample gravy. Vodka and pepsi max.
D - Savoury cauliflower rice and mozzarella cheese I'd frozen the other day. Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers and a mini cathedral city lighter cheese stick
Snacks - skinny crunch and 2 fingers dark choc mint KitKat


----------



## Jacinta (Australian)

Friday (Yesterday)
Breakfast : cheesy omelette with mushrooms , tomato , chicken and bell pepper

Lunch: salad : lettuce , tomato , cucumber , alfalfa sprouts , mushroom , bell pepper , carrot , avocado and a drizzle of mayo.

Dinner: curry sausages and veggies ,
Beef sausages cut up, zucchini , green beans , cauliflower , broccoli and mushrooms , curry paste and chicken broth .

Decaffeinated  tea with a splash of almond milk .


----------



## Jacinta (Australian)

Thursday : 
Breakfast : Blue berries , black berries, strawberries with 2 table spoons of full fat Greek yoghurt , almonds and chia seeds plus pumpkin seeds .

Lunch : eggs , chicken , cucumber , tomato , bell pepper , celery , mayo wrapped in lettuce wraps . 

Dinner : homemade burger , mushrooms , onion , tomato cheese  and lettuce  dismantled .


----------



## janw

Friday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - Little packet of Fridge Raiders chicken and stuffing bites. 2 Hovis crackers with 1 Tesco cheese bites cheese
D - One thick pork sausage, one very small jacket potato topped with grated mozzarella (baked again), salad of lambs lettuce, lots of fresh beetroot, spring onion, a little low fat coleslaw and a few halves of sweet mixed baby tomatoes. Followed by 6 raspberries with 1 tsp chia seeds and 2 tbsp Elmlea light double cream.
Snacks - Fibre One carrot cake bar. Packet of baked crisps.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg with smoked salmon on toast
L: cooked meat, salad, 2 ryvita thins, cheese. half apple
D: stir fry duck, halloumi and veg, half roll, strawberries and half Kvarg desert , seeds.


----------



## janw

Saturday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - 2 slices toasted Hovis original with Primula (tube) cheese spread with prawns. 3 Hovis crackers with a Cathedral City mini mature cheddar. 
D - 2 tiny pork belly strips with a cauliflower and broccoli rice (with blitzed onion, red pepper and baby spinach, tiny portion of Phili cheese, last drop of Elmlea light double cream, herbs, mixed well and put in oven with grated mozzarella sprinkled on top).
Snacks - Popped corn. 2 fingers dark choc KitKat


----------



## Felinia

Saturday 11 Dec 2021
B: Poached egg, bacon, mushrooms
L: Chicken and vegetable broth
D: HM Chicken and vegetable crock pot with lots of broccoli
1075 cals and 84gm carbs

Sunday 12 Dec 2021
B: 1 Oatibix with unsweetened almond milk and 40gm blueberries
L: Chicken and vegetable broth
D: 100gm roast beef, 2 new potatoes, broccoli, carrot/swede puree, brussels sprouts, gravy
711 cals and 82gm carbs.  So I'll have a lime and soda later


----------



## janw

Sunday
L - Hovis original sandwich of ham, lambs lettuce, fresh beetroot and mayo
D - Hovis original 2 slices toasted, buttered, with wilted spinach, 2 poached eggs and a small portion of baked beans on the side. Lemon drizzle wow bake. 4 mini sausage rolls home baked
Supper/Snacks - Pigs in Blankets crisps (had to be tried!), skinny mint and choc bar.


----------



## Pattidevans

Friday
Brunch:  Half a jacket potato I had left the night before, 1/4 tin Heinz no added sugar beans, 3 slices pastrami
Dinner:  Pan-fried duck breast with a sauce made from my own winter spiced grape jelly, half a jacket scooped out, mashed with garlic and herb cream cheese, topped with parmesan and baked.  Green beans and peas.

Saturday
Breakfast: 1 slice seeded toast with a smear of sardine and tomato paste.
Lunch: Egg Mayo sandwich on seeded bread eaten in the car as we had driven 1hr 15 to keep a midday appointment at ASDA opticians.
Dinner:  Didn't feel like cooking as I was too tired, so hubby cooked.  I had 1/4 tin of Heinz beans, 1 slice of toast and 1 slice black pudding.  All in all a bit of a messy day and too much bread.

Sunday:
Brunch:  Fried egg, half a slice of black pudding, 1 slice bacon, 1 slice toast
Dinner:  Finished up the cheesy jackets, buttery braised leeks with Spicy pulled Beef Brisket which was bought in ASDA and said 12g carb for 1/2  pack but frankly I think it was more as it definitely spiked me a LOT despite correct carb counting.  Fruit platter with a bit of melon and some Sharon fruit + a couple of slices of Mango.


----------



## janw

Monday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - 3 Nairn cheese oatcakes with Primula cheese spread with prawns
D - 2 pork sausages, last half of the savoury cauliflower rice plus a portion of cauliflower cheese.
Snacks/Supper. Skinny crunch bar. Packet of baked crisps.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek Yoghurt, blueberries, Scattering All bran
L: homemade cauliflower and stilton soup, cooked meat, tomatoes, pepper, 1 ryvita thin, 2 poppy seed crackers. half apple
D: chicken, potato salad, green salad. apple crumble and cream


----------



## janw

Tuesday
Brunch - Belvita breakfast biscuits
Dinner - "Almost a bolognese" 5% lean steak mince, had mine with a good size portion of sweetheart cabbage and leek mix (mash & cabbage mix for hubby, spaghetti for son). Portion of homemade apple crumble (sweetener not sugar) and some squirty cream
Supper/Snack - Taster of a truckle of cheddar with caramalised onion. Packet of baked crisps. Skinny choc and orange bar.


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday:
Brunch: home made cauliflower and stilton soup (snap @Leadinglights ). 2 slices Scandalously seeded bread and butter.
Dinner: Paprika chicken and chorizo traybake with red and yellow peppers.  Roast fennel, Runner beans

Tuesday:
Brunch: home made leek and potato soup with 2 slices SS bread and butter.
Dinner:  leftover chicken from Monday.  Mediterranean roast veg:  red and yellow peppers, courgette, red onion.  Beetroot roasted with fennel seeds.  Melon and sharon fruit.  2 sneaky iced Lebkuchen.


----------



## dingdong

Pattidevans said:


> Monday:
> Brunch: home made cauliflower and stilton soup (snap @Leadinglights ). 2 slices Scandalously seeded bread and butter.
> Dinner: Paprika chicken and chorizo traybake with red and yellow peppers.  Roast fennel, Runner beans
> 
> Tuesday:
> Brunch: home made leek and potato soup with 2 slices SS bread and butter.
> Dinner:  leftover chicken from Monday.  Mediterranean roast veg:  red and yellow peppers, courgette, red onion.  Beetroot roasted with fennel seeds.  Melon and sharon fruit.  2 sneaky iced Lebkuchen.


what is ss bread thanks


----------



## Pattidevans

Allinsons Scandalously seeded bread, as per Monday.  It's lower carb per slice than most.


----------



## dingdong

Pattidevans said:


> Allinsons Scandalously seeded bread, as per Monday.  It's lower carb per slice than most.


thank you ill look out for that


----------



## janw

Wednesday - not a day to copy!
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - Carvery: Prawns, watery, with a slice of wholemeal bread and butter. Turkey, one roastie, cauliflower cheese, brussels, a little stuffing, cranberry sauce, gravy (very thick!), one bite of a yorkshire pudding. Profiteroles - brought up with toffee sauce which I turned away, so I was given plain profiteroles (filled with cream, of course) as they has no chocolate sauce, Belgian or otherwise....  One vodka and Pepsi max and I didn't even finish that!
D - Fried cabbage and leek with an egg, just to get some protein and fat. 
Later - Packet of baked crisps. One piece of 80% chocolate.
I can't remember if there was anything else, too sleepy.


----------



## pearlzo436

Breakfast - baked potato with cheese

Lunch  - Chips and gravy


----------



## Alan S

Breakfast: half a thin pork sausage, one mushroom and one egg both fried in butter, one strong brewed coffee with a dollop of full fat cream. 
Lunch: One split buttered thins (8gm carb) sandwich with lots of ham, some cheddar and hot mustard with one low-carb beer.
Dinner: home-cooked meatloaf with salad, followed by a couple of glasses of wine during the evening.
Dessert a couple of hours after dinner: a modest scoop of full fat ice cream.


----------



## Eddy Edson

B'fast: Big soy flat white + 25g chia seeds. Bowl with rockmelon (cantaloupe to you), strawberries, walnuts, crumbled up slice of pumpernickel, a whole lot of lemon juice.

Lunch: medium soy flat white + 25g chia seeds. 2x Vietnamese cold chicken rolls (rice paper, noodles, marinated & grilled chicken breast, carrot, cucumber, coriander, ditch the peanut sauce).

Dinner: Bowl with rockmelon, raspberries, blackberries, lots of lemon juice.

Grazing: Too many almonds; a couple of carrots; a couple of Ryvitas.

Just enough calories, 75g fibre, 100g protein, <5% of energy from satfats, lots of unsaturated, micronutrients in general A-OK. Carbs: Don't care.


----------



## janw

Friday - not the best of days with feeling poorly, but all within my limits bar the fats, they went a tad over, but care I not about that 
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - Hovis biscuits 3, some "cheddar and caramalised onion" truckle cheese, with a few green seedless grapes
D - kipper fillets with butter, 1 piece cathedral city mini light cheese and a few more grapes
Extras throughout the day - skinny crunch bar, tiny pack of skinny choc chip mini cookies, packet of baked crisps and 2 small rich tea biscuits. 1 tea,  2 coffees and a Pepsi cherry max


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Half Kvarg desert with strawberries and blueberries, scattering All Bran
L: ham, cheese, 1 ryvita thin, 2 poppy seed crackers, pickled cucumber, tomato. Half apple
D: cauliflower, squash, red pepper and halloumi curry, pickles, salad, slice bread. cherries and cream


----------



## Lilian

Breakfast:  Coffee
Lunch:  Home made vegetable and bean soup made with home made bone broth.   Little Greek Yoghurt with a few mixed unsalted nuts (not peanuts).
Dinner:  Sardines and cream cheese on slice of toast with butter.   sugar free jelly made with water and kefir.


----------



## janw

Saturday
B - Belvita 30% less sugar breakfast biscuits
L - Nimble toasted sandwich of ham and grated cheddar/mozzarella mix, and a few green grapes
D - House special chow mein (son's birthday request), did not eat it all, left mainly the noodles
Snacks - 2 fingers dark choc KitKat and a skinny crunch bar


----------



## pearlzo436

Yesterday Sunday 19th November...BG Levels at 2300 hrs were 11.2 ...not bad ... I usually try and keep away from noodles but yesterday was a cheat day. As usual I had upto 3 cups of black coffee...snack was 2 bananas and a beer

Breakfast - the very so lovely and gratifying cheese croissant 

Lunch  - Extremely Spicy Noodles


Dinner - Steak and gravy


drink was -


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon, piece toast
L: home made veg soup, ham, cheese, 1 poppy seed cracker, bit of a roll, half apple
D: disappointing tough sirloin steak, coleslaw. salad. bit of roll, jelly with redcurrants and raspberries and cream


----------



## janw

Sunday
B - Belvita 30% less sugar breakfast biscuits
L - Cathedral City mini light cheddar stick
D - Roast beef, gravy, 3 small roast potatoes, small amount of boiled carrot, whole green beans, cauliflower cheese, small yorkshire pudding and some horseradish  Some vanilla greek yoghurt with 2 large strawberries
Other - Skinny crunch bar and the teeniest slither of son's birthday cake - barely a taste


----------



## Alan S

B: Home-made mushroom gravy with a slice of 10gm carb toast, brewed coffee with a dollop of full fat cream.
L: Ham and cheese in a thins sandwich with low carb beer.
D: Half a grilled pork chop (the other half was for SWMBO), steamed carrots, green beans, half a boiled spud. A glass of Shiraz.
Dessert an hour later: A small chocolate eclair, another glass of Shiraz.


----------



## travellor

Yet another meal out with another Christmas dinner


----------



## janw

Monday
L - 4 sesame Ryvita's with a little Primula cheesespread with prawn. One chocolate éclair (to make up for the disastrous profiteroles at the carvery last week)
D - Wholemeal and Rye bagel thin, a little butter, 2 pork caramelized onion sausages and a dab of English mustard. Harvest Morn peanut better popcorn bar
Snacks - baked crisps and a skinny crunch bar


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, scattering All Bran
L: mackerel pate, piece toast, cucumber, peppers, cheese, Half apple
D: lamb and aubergine tray bake, celeriac, salad. jelly and cream


----------



## travellor

Low fat turkey sausage, mushroom, tomato, smoked bacon, dry fried egg, and potato waffles for breakfast.
Skipped lunch
Homemade "leftover" curry for dinner, - the rest of the sausages, diced, swede, carrot, parsnip, potato, mushroom, peppers, onions, garlic, tomato puree, the usual spices and herbs, and fat free yoghurt, with a pint of Hobgoblin. 
Cheese and crackers.


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink followed by coffee with cream.

L. Ratatouille with mozzarella and puy lentils and sausages. Cup of tea with milk. 
Took a ridiculous 7.5 units of insulin to keep me in range through the afternoon due to the few puy lentils in the ratatouille. Normally that meal without the lentils would be 3-4 units. Very frustrating but tasted yum!   

D. Ham hock and egg salad from Lidl. Another cup of coffee with cream.


----------



## Alan S

B: One cup serve of slow-cooked Texas Chili.
L: Ham and cheese in a thins sandwich with low carb beer.
D: Fried home-made battered barramundi fingers and a small serve of mixed potato and sweet potato chips with peas. A glass of Shiraz.
Dessert an hour later: A small chocolate eclair, another glass of Shiraz.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: mackerel pate, 2 ryvita thins, cheese, cucumber, tomato, half apple
D: chicken Masala (Pinch of Nom), broad beans, small corn cob, jelly and cream.


----------



## travellor

Breakfast, McDonalds breakfast roll, hash brown, coffee. (Motorway services)
Lunch, cheese and ham toastie. (Luton airport)
Snack, turkey sandwich, bag of cheese and onion crisps, and water. (WH Smith's airport meal deal taken on the plane as they were late and didn't replace the food, but that was bread and pot noodles anyway)
Two beers. (Budapest, after a really weird transfer involving punctures, taxis, and general mayhem)
Wine and a meat pizza. (Budapest apartment at midnight).

What's not to love about travelling.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Menu #3 ...

B: Big soy flat white + 25g chia seeds.  Bowl with rockmelon, strawberries, walnuts, crumbled piece of pumpernickel, lots of lemon juice.

L: Medium soy flat white + 25g chia seeds. Bowl with edamame, baby spinach, sugar snap peas, avocado, two figs, pear, lots of lemon juice.

D: Bowl with rockmelon, raspberries, blackberries, lemon juice.

Grazing: Almonds, 2 x ryvita, carrots.

1 x multivitamin.

Calories; ~2,400; ~95g fibre; satfats ~5% of calories; unsatfats ~110g; ~95g protein;  net carbs ~180g; micronutrients in general A-OK.


----------



## travellor

Eddy Edson said:


> Menu #3 ...
> 
> B: Big soy flat white + 25g chia seeds.  Bowl with rockmelon, strawberries, walnuts, crumbled piece of pumpernickel, lots of lemon juice.
> 
> L: Medium soy flat white + 25g chia seeds. Bowl with edamame, baby spinach, sugar snap peas, avocado, two figs, pear, lots of lemon juice.
> 
> D: Bowl with rockmelon, raspberries, blackberries, lemon juice.
> 
> Grazing: Almonds, 2 x ryvita, carrots.
> 
> 1 x multivitamin.
> 
> Calories; ~2,400; ~95g fibre; satfats ~5% of calories; unsatfats ~110g; ~95g protein;  net carbs ~180g; micronutrients in general A-OK.



It sounds healthier than mine.
It does make you realise how difficult it is to grab food on the go.
Even the evening meal went out of the window when the plane arrived late, the transfer had a flat tyre, and the restaurants had all stopped serving here.


----------



## RirisR

B. 1 Weetabix with warmed milk, topped with chia seeds greek yog. and raspberries
L.  2 live life bread topped with pate
T.  Bacon, eggs, mushrooms and about 10 chips very nice and filling
     usual coffee's and no snacks today


----------



## Eddy Edson

travellor said:


> It sounds healthier than mine.
> It does make you realise how difficult it is to grab food on the go.
> Even the evening meal went out of the window when the plane arrived late, the transfer had a flat tyre, and the restaurants had all stopped serving here.


Anyway, you get to spend some time in Budapest, something I'd like to do.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today. I had leftover homemade beef burgers for breakfast with decaf coffee to drink and a quarter of the keto Christmas cake I made. 

Lunchtime I had half a ribeye steak with sliced avocado and lemon juice followed by another quarter of the cake. I had a can of naturally flavoured zero calorie fizzy water to drink. 

In the afternoon I had another quarter of cake with a cup of mint tea. 

In the evening I made soup with  a quarter chicken oxo, two slices of leftover frozen turkey, some orange oil and vinegar and a sprinkle of dried onions. And polished off the last quarter of the cake. More mint tea to drink. My levels stayed between 5.4 and 6.4 before and after eating. The 6-ish levels one hour after and back to 5-ish two hours later.


----------



## travellor

Ham hock
Fried potato pancake
Vegetables
Pork loin

(Between two)

Then the ham on a sandwich at night, with the veg and potatoes we couldn't eat at lunch.
And more ham left for tomorrow!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg with smoked salmon on toast
L: homemade soup, cooked meat 2 oatcakes, picked gerkin, tomato, cheese, half apple
D: boerwors, coleslaw, salad, half roll, strawberries and cream


----------



## janw

Thursday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - 2 Hovis digestives, cathedral city light mature cheese stick and a few grapes
D - Homemade bolognese with 5% minced steak, cauliflower egg fried "rice" with Phili cheese, followed by a chocolate eclair
Snack - Graze lemon and blueberry oat bite
Galaxy hot chocolate with a shot of Bailey's and a dash of double cream - after midnight so a Christmas Eve treat.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: smoked salmon and scrambled eggs with decaff coffee.

Snack: small piece of cheddar cheese.

Christmas meal: Roast turkey, roast celeriac with a piece of parsnip and a piece of carrot and Brussels sprouts with naturally flavoured sparkling unsweetened water.

Evening: tiny shot glass of Port.


----------



## travellor

Breakfast/Brunch - fryup, turned out the "sausage" was a black pudding type haggis thing .
Out to town, black tea and dim sum shrimp dumplings 
Duck, goose legs, veg and a weird "gravey" that was probably a casserole mix. 
Cheese and tuc crackers that had a strange onion flavour.
(And beer, wine, and spirits throughout the mix)


----------



## Gwynn

I ate way way too much. Turkey, lemon and parsley stuffing, 2 small roast potatoes, gravy, bread sauce, apple sauce, 2 tiny Yorkshire puddings (I just love Yorkshire puddings), a few Chestnuts. A bit of Lindt chocolate in the evening...ok a lot of Lindt chocolate. BG result later in the evening 4.8

We decided not to have a starter or pudding. Way too much to eat sensibly. We will have those today. Starter Prawn Cocktail. Pudding, a few chocolate profiteroles with double cream.

Food at Christmas. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pattidevans

Ooops... got out of the habit of posting.

Christmas day
Breakfast:  1 slice Morrison's spelt loaf toast 15g carb
Lunch - or rather late morning snack 4 x tempura prawns, 3 x gyoza with a glass of white wine whilst opening presents.
Dinner @ 5pm Home made Smoked salmon and asparagus mousse, Roast Picanha beef (rare) with a Port and Roquefort sauce, caramellised shallots and chestnuts, orange glazed carrots, sprouts with bacon, sugar snap peas and roast potatoes.  Christmas pud with clotted cream.  A selection of cheese and biscuits, coffee and Lily O'Brian dessert choccies. Accompanied by a selection of white and red wine, glass of port with the cheese.

Completely forgot to bolus for dinner as I was concentrating on getting all the food out hot and on time for our guests!  That was NOT a good idea as I spiked up to 18.


----------



## janw

Christmas Day (non event this year)

Lunch - Belvita breakfast biscuits, "cocoa with choc chips"
Dinner - wait for it lol - 2 s/f chicken wings, 3 battered chicken dippers, a small portion of low fat coleslaw. Hovis digestive biscuits with a cathedral city mini mature cheddar and one of Tesco's "cheese bites" (mini).
Fibre One carrot cake bar - as festive as it got! lol
2 caramel coffees, lots of water and some Pepsi Max Cherry

Everyone cooked their own food, except for me, son did my chicken bits bless him.
PS today's was a wee bit more festive....


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Boxing Day 
Breakfast: two buttered slices of leftover turkey sprinkled with dried sage and onion and a cup of decaf coffee. 
Lunch: Same. 
Evening meal: Roast chicken with Brussels sprouts and chocolate mousse made with double cream, 100% cocoa powder and erythritol and sparkling water to drink.


----------



## Pattidevans

Boxing day:

Breakfast: 1 slice toasted wheat, spelt and rye bread.
Lunch: 2 slices of the same toast and a large portion of leftover home made smoked salmon and asparagus mousse wrapped in smoked salmon.
Dinner: neither of us was hungry so we shared 10 tempura prawns and 8 “beetroot bites” which were surprisingly delicious.  Not impressed with how many carbs are in this bought in stuff though.  I could have made a whole dinner with less carbs than these snacks!


----------



## SweetAnn

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Fairly new to diabetes. But my average day always starts with high fibre crunchy bran with semi skimmed milk. Lunch can be low carb 11gms slice Warburton seeded with red salmon or chicken I treat with Aldi chickpeas chopstick. Evening meals are homemade spag bol with wholewheat pasta. Or fish with homemade in olive oil oven Chips (1 pot) but I have a few night chicken strips I coat in bit soy sauce then add garlic salt, smoked paprika, onion salt, thyme and mix them I fry in bit of olive oil with loads of cherry tomatoes till they caramelise serve with salad. Yummy. My treat is del Monte raspberry smoothie lollyice. My snack later is always orange, apple and strawberries if they're nice. No sweets though did buy some of that heavenly chocolate from dragons den which is ok but only have occasional piece. Also 2 sugar free Werther's original toffees. Or sugar free gum.


----------



## Pattidevans

SweetAnn said:


> Fairly new to diabetes. But my average day always starts with high fibre crunchy bran with semi skimmed milk. Lunch can be low carb 11gms slice Warburton seeded with red salmon or chicken I treat with Aldi chickpeas chopstick. Evening meals are homemade spag bol with wholewheat pasta. Or fish with homemade in olive oil oven Chips (1 pot) but I have a few night chicken strips I coat in bit soy sauce then add garlic salt, smoked paprika, onion salt, thyme and mix them I fry in bit of olive oil with loads of cherry tomatoes till they caramelise serve with salad. Yummy. My treat is del Monte raspberry smoothie lollyice. My snack later is always orange, apple and strawberries if they're nice. No sweets though did buy some of that heavenly chocolate from dragons den which is ok but only have occasional piece. Also 2 sugar free Werther's original toffees. Or sugar free gum.


Hi there @SweetAnn welcome.  Whilst that sounds like a nice healthy diet  and follows the NHS advice, it may not be all that healthy for a person with diabetes.  I've highlighted the things which may cause your blood sugar to rise.  Having said that, everyone is different in what they can tolerate.  Do you have a blood glucose meter?  If so I suggest you test before eating those items and again at 2 hours afterwards.  If you don't have a meter I seriously suggest you buy one along with some strips.  People here recommend the GlucoNavii or the Spirit Healthcare Tee2. as they have the most economical strips.  Hope this helps!

By the way, I know some of the items I post about do not seem very suitable, but of course I am T1 and have insulin which does make quite a lot of difference to what I can eat.


----------



## janw

Boxing Day
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
D - (family buffet) Smoked salmon canapes 2, small amount of low fat coleslaw, 2 cocktail sausages, 2 s/f chicken bites, 2 small roasties, 5 mini sausage rolls, portion of slow cooked smoked gammon, 1 mini corn on cob with some butter, very small slice of chocolate yule log with some double cream.
One tea, one caramel coffee, last half of the can of Pepsi Max Cherry and plenty of tap water

(I'll probably do our originally planned Christmas dinner this coming Sunday, if I feel up to it by then)


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk and a mug of coffee (now a mug that was 366 days old as was the only one out of the 3 of us not to get a mug this year! lol)
D - cheesy scrambled egg sandwich (been craving it for weeks) and a slice of double chocolate yule log
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - 2nd Christmas dinner as no wastage here so - turkey, boiled baby potatoes, 2 roast potatoes, roasted sprouts, sausage meat, 2 cheesy pigs in blankets, 2 normal pigs in blankets and gravy, pint of cherries & berries diluting 
mug of coffee
2 digestive biscuits

Today
B - same as yesterday
D - sausage meat sandwich then a Galaxy chocolate orange cake bar
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - ham, radishes, baby potatoes, a few paprika chips, cheese coleslaw, couple of gherkins, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee

bar a few veggies all the leftovers have been used up and Bubbles also had a bowl full of turkey for his tea on Christmas day xx


----------



## Felinia

101 ways with turkey leftovers!
B: Ham and egg muffin
L: Turkey and vegetable broth
D: Turkey, cranberry and stuffing roll, new pots, sprouts, carrots, runner beans
S: Frozen berries


----------



## travellor

Two slices of hot buttered toast
Big Mac and cola. ( I make a point of having a Big Mac wherever I go. Hungary have surprisingly small Big Mac's, just the size of a cheeseburger in the UK)
Goulash and salami pizza, and a couple of beers mid afternoon.
Pulled pork sandwich, spicy shallot topped fries, (it seemed the smallest thing on the menu, after a foody day) a pint of beer, a shot of 85% absinthe, and a glass of wine.
(The "sandwich" came on a large breadboard. )
I am back on diet shakes in January!


----------



## Alan S

travellor said:


> What's not to love about travelling.


Nice to see we can agree on something


----------



## janw

These darned steroid pills are making me too hungry, glad it is the final day! (fingers crossed)

Monday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - In Morrisons cafe. Two slices of thick wholemeal toast and butter and a fried egg (made them into a sandwich, left the crusts lol) - and a little taste of granddaughter's garlic bread. Pot of tea
D - Homemade "dirty fries" - sweet potato fries, with one torn up slice of honey roast ham and some grated red leicester. Then I made a strange concoction, between mini omelettes/muffins - egg, milk, a little flour, frozen peas, tiny bit of leftover gammon, chucked in the halogen oven. Me and the dog shared those....the rest went in the bin! Graze fibre oat boost cherry bakewell square
Supper - 2 Hovis digestives with one seriously strong mini cheesespread. Baked crisps
Tea, caramel coffees, water, weak no added sugar orange juice


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday
Brunch: scrambled eggs with smoked salmon on toast.
Dinner: leftovers.  Roast beef with port and roquefort sauce, sprouts and bacon fried up with the remaining sugar snaps.  Freshly made roast potatoes and a few orange glazed carrots.  1 Lily O’Brien’s chocolate.
We don’t throw food away in this house... so I shall be glad when we finish that darn asparagus and smoked salmon mousse.  I’ve discovered you can have too much smoked salmon.  We ended up with too much as the amount the recipe for the mousse stated wasn’t enough to line the tin, so on Xmas eve hubby had to rush out and buy another large pack.


----------



## lynnski

my days,


----------



## lynnski

my day


----------



## travellor

Last day here.

Two slices of pate on toast. Coffee.
Sharing a plate of three sliders, (oddly the same size as the Big Mac here), and a bucket of BBQ chicken wings at Hard Rock Cafe, coffee, and a beer.
A "meat bomb" langos, (heart attack on a plate) - deep fried dough, about the size of a pizza, but deep base, sour cream, cheese, ham, bacon, deep fried sausage, red onion, tomato, jalapeno, hot green pepper.
A few more beers, palinka, and a glass of wine.
Flight tomorrow.


----------



## janw

Tuesday

B - Belvita breakfast biscuits "milk and cereals"
D - 2 "old fashioned" pork sausages, a little potato, broccoli, carrot and onion gravy. Graze fibre oat boosts cherry bakewell square
Snacks - Baked crisps. Skinny crunch


----------



## Pattidevans

travellor said:


> Last day here.
> 
> Two slices of pate on toast. Coffee.
> Sharing a plate of three sliders, (oddly the same size as the Big Mac here), and a bucket of BBQ chicken wings at Hard Rock Cafe, coffee, and a beer.
> A "meat bomb" langos, (heart attack on a plate) - deep fried dough, about the size of a pizza, but deep base, sour cream, cheese, ham, bacon, deep fried sausage, red onion, tomato, jalapeno, hot green pepper.
> A few more beers, palinka, and a glass of wine.
> Flight tomorrow.


Am I right in thinking you are in Budapest?  I recall when we went there for the Christmas Markets in 2015 we ate some superb food, in particular we enjoyed dinner in "Callas" next door to the Opera House.  Certainly didn't see any deep fried dough....how things change.

Yesterday
Brunch:  With relief we finished off the smoked salmon and asparagus mousse on a piece of toast  (you can have too much of a good thing and it was very rich!).  Still hungry we made another piece of toast each and opened a kilner jar of salmon, lemon and pepper pate from Lidl.  1 small iced Lebkuchen.

Dinner:  Playing board games and time flew.  I meant to cook Linguini with a Prawn and lemon cream sauce, but by 9:30 neither of us was that hungry as we'd been eating a few crisps.  So I made some marie rose sauce, used up the bag of leaves left over from Christmas starter and made a giant prawn cocktail each.  Couple of glasses of white wine.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs and slice toast
L: home made soup, cheese, bit beef, olives, 2 crackers, half apple
D: edamame bean pasta with mushrooms and Parma ham in creamy pesto sauce. Salad. Home made Xmas pud and cream


----------



## SweetAnn

Pattidevans said:


> Hi there @SweetAnn welcome.  Whilst that sounds like a nice healthy diet  and follows the NHS advice, it may not be all that healthy for a person with diabetes.  I've highlighted the things which may cause your blood sugar to rise.  Having said that, everyone is different in what they can tolerate.  Do you have a blood glucose meter?  If so I suggest you test before eating those items and again at 2 hours afterwards.  If you don't have a meter I seriously suggest you buy one along with some strips.  People here recommend the GlucoNavii or the Spirit Healthcare Tee2. as they have the most economical strips.  Hope this helps!
> 
> By the way, I know some of the items I post about do not seem very suitable, but of course I am T1 and have insulin which does make quite a lot of difference to what I can eat.


Hi, I did get a glucose test kit. It's showing average 6.8 mmls, I've only been diagnosed 2 months I've lost 20lb so far. I was 90 result at doctors on diagnosis (told this equates to @ 14mmls? . I know I'm not rigid carb or keto but I'm a fussy eater so trying to eat healthy but I need to enjoy my food a bit.  I've completely cut out sweets, and all white carbs but know I must try harder.


----------



## Leadinglights

SweetAnn said:


> Hi, I did get a glucose test kit. It's showing average 6.8 mmls, I've only been diagnosed 2 months I've lost 20lb so far. I was 90 result at doctors on diagnosis (told this equates to @ 14mmls? . I know I'm not rigid carb or keto but I'm a fussy eater so trying to eat healthy but I need to enjoy my food a bit.  I've completely cut out sweets, and all white carbs but know I must try harder.


Trying to equate the results from an HbA1C to what you get from a finger prick test can be misleading as they measure something different. Yes consistent high finger prick is likely to result in a higher HbA1C. 
The HbA1C is an average over 3 months of the amount of glucose attached to your red blood cells but a finger prick is what is in your blood at a particular moment in time and will vary due to lots of reasons most particularly the food you have eaten in the past few hours.
There is no reason why you can't enjoy meals even though you will need to reduce ALL carbohydrates.


----------



## janw

Wednesday
B - Belvita breakfast biscuits "milk and cereals"
D - 2 buttered sesame Ryvitas with one slice of breaded dry cured ham, some blue stilton and a silverskin onion. Some Nairn cheese oat cakes. Greek yoghurt with honey and 2 large strawberries with 1 tsp chia seeds.
Snacks - baked crisps. Fibre one lemon drizzle square. More cheese oat cakes.
Caramel coffees and weak NAS orange squash


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt and blueberries, 10g Low sugar Lizi's granola
L: cheese, pate, olives, pepper, tomato, 2 crackers, half apple, 2 little figs
D: salmon, mixed potato and celeriac wedges, mangetout and sprouts. Xmas pud and cream


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: four small keto home made chocolates ( I am putting together an Easter cookbook so I will be eating a lot of easter recipes for the next few weeks lols) followed by one thin slice of home made keto bread made into melba toast spread with leftover chicken I smooshed into a chicken spread using my stick blender and some butter.
Lunch: Half a ribeye steak with half an avocado made into guacamole and some cucumber made into tzatziki and a quarter tomato followed by a piece of cheddar cheese.
Evening meal:  smoked salmon and two slices of home made keto bread and butter (Tesco delivered it with a use by date of tomorrow so we had a more luxurious evening meal than planned) and some avocado slices with lemon juice.

All day drinking sparkling water, decaff coffee and unsweetened almond "milk"


----------



## janw

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Breakfast: four small keto home made chocolates ( I am putting together an Easter cookbook so I will be eating a lot of easter recipes for the next few weeks lols) followed by one thin slice of home made keto bread made into melba toast spread with leftover chicken I smooshed into a chicken spread using my stick blender and some butter.
> Lunch: Half a ribeye steak with half an avocado made into guacamole and some cucumber made into tzatziki and a quarter tomato followed by a piece of cheddar cheese.
> Evening meal:  smoked salmon and two slices of home made keto bread and butter (Tesco delivered it with a use by date of tomorrow so we had a more luxurious evening meal than planned) and some avocado slices with lemon juice.
> 
> All day drinking sparkling water, decaff coffee and unsweetened almond "milk"
> View attachment 19615


put butter into little sealed pots or wraps of clingfilm, whatever you have to use, and then freeze it - just get out what you need when you need it. Saves wasting it. Bad play on Tesco's part when they usually guarantee at least a few days before expiry, that is the one downside of online shopping, I look for the longest dates going: which has been a running joke in recent weeks wherever I've shopped! Too much was eat with a day or so, it really annoyed me.


----------



## rebrascora

@janw I will be very surprised if it is the butter @NotWorriedAtAll was referring to as I imagine she used quite a lot of butter in her keto recipes. My guess would be the smoked salmon. Personally I never look at the date on butter. It just goes in the fridge until I use it. Actually the only time I look at the date on anything is if it is reduced to clear and then I will use it beyond the date as long as it passes the smell and feel and sight test, although I have been known to eat lamb that had gone green and slimy. Washed it well in vinegar and then roasted it thoroughly and was the tastiest, tenderest shoulder of lamb I ever had. Cooked well, it can't harm you. I've also eaten prawns a week out of date but did heat them through in a curry. Don't often throw anything out here that can be recovered in some way!


----------



## Pattidevans

SweetAnn said:


> Hi, I did get a glucose test kit. It's showing average 6.8 mmls, I've only been diagnosed 2 months I've lost 20lb so far. I was 90 result at doctors on diagnosis (told this equates to @ 14mmls? . I know I'm not rigid carb or keto but I'm a fussy eater so trying to eat healthy but I need to enjoy my food a bit.  I've completely cut out sweets, and all white carbs but know I must try harder.


Hi @SweetAnn 

May I ask when you are testing?  You say your meter shows an average of 6.8 but that really depends when you test.  The advice I would give would be to test before meals and at  two hours after the first bite in order to see what any particular meal has done to your blood sugars.  You should look for a rise of 2 - 3 mmols but no more if that meal is OK for you.  

However, congratulations on your weight loss, well done you.  That should help no end!


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday
Brunch:  Finished off the salmon pate from Lidl with 2 slices of Morrison's Wheat, spelt and rye bread.
Dinner:  2 outdoor bred pork sausages 0.5g each, cheesy mash (half and half potato and cauliflower topped with odds and ends of cheese then baked) carrots and green beans.  Followed by about a tbs christmas pud with clotted cream.


----------



## janw

rebrascora said:


> @janw I will be very surprised if it is the butter @NotWorriedAtAll was referring to as I imagine she used quite a lot of butter in her keto recipes. My guess would be the smoked salmon. Personally I never look at the date on butter. It just goes in the fridge until I use it. Actually the only time I look at the date on anything is if it is reduced to clear and then I will use it beyond the date as long as it passes the smell and feel and sight test, although I have been known to eat lamb that had gone green and slimy. Washed it well in vinegar and then roasted it thoroughly and was the tastiest, tenderest shoulder of lamb I ever had. Cooked well, it can't harm you. I've also eaten prawns a week out of date but did heat them through in a curry. Don't often throw anything out here that can be recovered in some way!


yes I think you are probably right, I should have read it twice, somewhat tired after an unplanned trip to Home Bargains where I found my caramel coffee at a bargain price - it is too much excitement for a Thursday afternoon! lol You are braver than me in what you eat, having had to do the food hygiene level 2 courses for work (cooking with, and for, kids), I rarely touch anything past its use by - hubby will eat anything and that's fine unless I catch him trying to give any to the dog! I am a great one for bagging things up, in good time, and throwing in the freezer for another day.


----------



## Leadinglights

Probably won't be able to eat for days well maybe soup as my bridge fell of the implants,  eating a nut. I can see lots of ££££££ signs before my eyes


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - cheese, spring onion and mayo sandwich, Galaxy chocolate orange cake bar
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with spring onions, baby potatoes and steamed sprouts, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
Bedtime - 5 dark chocolate digestives and half a pint of water

Today 
B - same as yesterday
D - grated cheese & pickle sandwich, Galaxy chocolate orange cake bar
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella & spring onion omelette, baby potatoes and then 2 dark chocolate flaked truffles from Lidl that mum got as part of my Christmas, they are absolutely amazing, so creamy and melt in the mouth, pint of cherries & berries diluting 
mug of coffee xx


----------



## harbottle

Breakfast: 150g of Greek Yogurt (2% fat) with strawberries & raspberries + 2 coffees (Black, water in espresso)
Snack: Some almonds + two bits of 85% dark chocolate
Lunch: Mushroom and Onion Omelette with some red pepper and cucumber salad
Snack: a few more nuts
Dinner: Sea bass with veg and a Tahini pudding + more Greek Yoghurt and Raspberries

Also had a few more coffees (One in Costa) and one made with some freshly roasted beans someone gave me.


----------



## janw

Thursday - NOT a day to copy 

B - (at 2.00am) 2 slices Nimble toast, buttered, made into an egg sarnie.
Brunch - Belvita breakfast biscuits as yesterday
L - Too many Hovis crackers and 2 mini cathedral city mature cheese lighter sticks
D - 3 yummy chicken wings baked in my herbs and spices marinade, sprinkled with almond flour - ooh too nice, all crispy! Had those with 1/3rd pack of Tesco Bulgar wheat and green lentils, with a little mayo on the side.
Snack - Skinny cookie co mini bag of choc chip mini cookies

Was way over my fat allowance and calories, though only 1g over my self-imposed carbs allowance, so it could have been worse! And a reading of 5.7 after dinner - this will never make sense to me! lol


----------



## Felinia

B: Nuut Keto, 
L: Ham and coleslaw roll
D: Haddock mornay, 2 new pots, cauliflower, runner beans
 Well inside my 90gm a day carb limit!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon, piece toast
L: pate, cheese, olives, tomato, coleslaw, 2 crackers, half apple
D: chicken and aubergine curry, cucumber, tomato, onion salad, pickles, slice bread. jelly and cream. glass mulled wine.
(Just needed to chew on the other side)


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink. Coffee with cream. Natural Greek style yoghurt with 10 fresh raspberries, mixed seeds, cinnamon and a sprinkle of Morrison's "Nourish" Seed Granola.

Snacks: Packet of pork scratchings, cheeses, a half a square of 75% dark choc with a spoon of peanut butter and some nuts.... ie I grazed on low carb stuff rather than a mid day meal and also had another coffee with cream.

D. Roast ham and cheese coleslaw followed by bubble and squeak (sort of)... mushrooms, onion and sweet potato fried up in pork fat and a little diced corned beef thrown in. A gin and slimline tonic and a spiced rum and diet cola.


----------



## Pattidevans

janw said:


> yes I think you are probably right, I should have read it twice, somewhat tired after an unplanned trip to Home Bargains where I found my caramel coffee at a bargain price - it is too much excitement for a Thursday afternoon! lol You are braver than me in what you eat, having had to do the food hygiene level 2 courses for work (cooking with, and for, kids), I rarely touch anything past its use by - hubby will eat anything and that's fine unless I catch him trying to give any to the dog! I am a great one for bagging things up, in good time, and throwing in the freezer for another day.


I have done several Food Hygiene courses, but well over 20 years ago when we had the hotel and restaurant.  I remember little about them, except the order of stacking items in a fridge.  However, sell by/use by dates were yet to be invented when I grew up, so I too use the common sense “if it looks and smells OK” yardstick like @rebrascora.  I realise you have to be much more careful when feeding/cooking for other people’s children.  Actually I thought they were being replaced by “best before” dates these days?

Come to think about it, there were no supermarkets until I was about 20, then a Sainsbury opened up nearby.  My mother was thrilled she could get all her groceries in one shop.  Prior to  that you had to go round the butcher, the baker, the greengrocer.  No wonder housewives were exactly that in those days, not career women or holding down a full time job as well as feeding the family and doing the chores.


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday
Brunch: Home made carrot and orange soup.  4 thin slices of a tiger baton from Morrisons.
Dinner:  Creamy Chicken and veg one pot adapted from this recipe:  https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/sausage-veg-one-pot with half a jacket potato.  For a creamy casserole it has a nice kick of chilli and I love the fennel in it.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> I have done several Food Hygiene courses, but well over 20 years ago when we had the hotel and restaurant.  I remember little about them, except the order of stacking items in a fridge.  However, sell by/use by dates were yet to be invented when I grew up, so I too use the common sense “if it looks and smells OK” yardstick like @rebrascora.  I realise you have to be much more careful when feeding/cooking for other people’s children.  Actually I thought they were being replaced by “best before” dates these days?
> 
> Come to think about it, there were no supermarkets until I was about 20, then a Sainsbury opened up nearby.  My mother was thrilled she could get all her groceries in one shop.  Prior to  that you had to go round the butcher, the baker, the greengrocer.  No wonder housewives were exactly that in those days, not career women or holding down a full time job as well as feeding the family and doing the chores.


As a microbiologist I was often horrified at the lack of good practice in shops, butchers serving raw meat then using the same hands and scales for cooked meat (not allowed now thank goodness) and even now a cabinet of reduced goods all mixed up. We always used to say it was dish cloths that were to biggest kitchen hygiene problem.
If I buy short date items they are the ones that go in the freezer to get out and use the same day.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> As a microbiologist I was often horrified at the lack of good practice in shops, butchers serving raw meat then using the same hands and scales for cooked meat (not allowed now thank goodness) and even now a cabinet of reduced goods all mixed up. We always used to say it was dish cloths that were to biggest kitchen hygiene problem.
> If I buy short date items they are the ones that go in the freezer to get out and use the same day.


Yes, but we rarely got food poisoning.  Though I had it  (dysentry, salmonella and Giardiasis included)
more than a few times when I was regularly flying to 3rd world countries.  At least my dishcloths only get used for 1 day.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Yes, but we rarely got food poisoning.  Though I had it  (dysentry, salmonella and Giardiasis included)
> more than a few times when I was regularly flying to 3rd world countries.  At least my dishcloths only get used for 1 day.


True, my nieces were brought up on a farm in the most unhygienic conditions imaginable and never seemed to get anything. Everybody has become 'too clean' with all the sprays etc so no resistance to normal bugs.
My daughter got amoebic dysentery when in Goa and just wanted to die she felt so ill.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

janw said:


> put butter into little sealed pots or wraps of clingfilm, whatever you have to use, and then freeze it - just get out what you need when you need it. Saves wasting it. Bad play on Tesco's part when they usually guarantee at least a few days before expiry, that is the one downside of online shopping, I look for the longest dates going: which has been a running joke in recent weeks wherever I've shopped! Too much was eat with a day or so, it really annoyed me.


it was the salmon not the butter. I have been getting deliveries from Tesco every week for two years now and they very rarely give me stuff with short dates. I always make a point of asking for long dates on my comments and to be fair they refund everything that is short dated when it is pointed out.  I have had far less wastage and short dates and generally poor choices since having deliveries compared with when I used to shop for myself.  My local pickers are brilliant and often sub in much more expensive and nicer products if my usual choices are not available.  I'm guessing there was not any other salmon in store at that point so it was that or nothing and they happily refund if I am not happy.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Pattidevans said:


> Yes, but we rarely got food poisoning.  Though I had it  (dysentry, salmonella and Giardiasis included)
> more than a few times when I was regularly flying to 3rd world countries.  At least my dishcloths only get used for 1 day.


I have only recently got back to eating smoked salmon.  Twenty years ago I went out for a Valentine's meal with my husband at a posh restaurant and they served smoked salmon starters.  We got violent and prolonged food poisoning and it took me until last year to be able to eat it again.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
Late Breakfast - melba toast made with home made keto bread and bacon with decaf coffee
Late Lunch - half a ribeye steak with cucumber and quarter tomato and slice of keto bread and butter.
Evening - I made a lime cream pie with cream cheese, cream, gelatine, sweetener, lime oil and a toffee/fudge base of crushed nuts and butter and sweetener.
Drinking - sparkling water and coffee.


----------



## Leadinglights

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Yesterday:
> Late Breakfast - melba toast made with home made keto bread and bacon with decaf coffee
> Late Lunch - half a ribeye steak with cucumber and quarter tomato and slice of keto bread and butter.
> Evening - I made a lime cream pie with cream cheese, cream, gelatine, sweetener, lime oil and a toffee/fudge base of crushed nuts and butter and sweetener.
> Drinking - sparkling water and coffee.
> 
> View attachment 19626


That looks delicious. I like the idea of the nut base as the reason I have never liked cheese cake is the biscuit base.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: nothing as I woke up too late.
Lunch: Cheese and nuts.
Evening: Home made mince pies and nuts and a glass of zero carb red wine.


----------



## janw

Yesterday is so last year, and if I was American I would plead the 5th - enough said!
Today's a fresh start in a new year.....


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> True, my nieces were brought up on a farm in the most unhygienic conditions imaginable and never seemed to get anything. Everybody has become 'too clean' with all the sprays etc so no resistance to normal bugs.
> My daughter got amoebic dysentery when in Goa and just wanted to die she felt so ill.


Yes, it's pretty nasty.  I should have known not to eat salad off the buffet in Cairo.  If they wash it at all it's in dirty water!


----------



## harbottle

B: 150g of 2% Greek yoghurt and piles of Strawberries/Raspberries 
L: Subway Chicken Tikka Salad bowl with some Mayo and double meat portion.
D: Home made chicken curry with two large portions of Cauliflow Pilau rice. (Despite 24g of carbs in the CF rice, BG was only 6.1 an hour after eating and 5.2 after two hours.)

In between this, some poppy seed crackers, a few cheeky teaspoons of peanut butter and some dark chocolate.

Blood sugar was 5.2 two hours after each meal.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g All Bran
L homemade squash, carrot, red pepper soup, cheese, pate gerkins, tomato, 2 rye crackers, half apple
D: chicken and aubergine curry, pickles, salad, half roll. jelly and cream


----------



## GurjSooch

Northerner said:


> We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


I have noticed alot of Diabetics using Burgen bread. Does it effect levels less? Im trying to regain some ‘normal control’ on my diabetes. My control is so so tight i will skip 3-4 meals in a row to make sure I dont go high. Then have a huge meal because im starving and dump ALOT of insulin in it in one go


----------



## Jacinta (Australian)

Yesterday 
B- table spoon or 2 of Greek yoghurt , with raspberries , black berries, blue berries and strawberries plus nuts and chia seeds and almond milk tea 
L - leftover Christmas ham + salad - lettuce , tomato , cucumber , cheese , capsicum , egg, avocado , small cut carrot , celery and mixed leafy greens and ranch dressing - water 
Dinner - steak with butter and basil as the seasoning and left over salad (same as lunch salad ) with water .


----------



## Kaylz

GurjSooch said:


> I have noticed alot of Diabetics using Burgen bread. Does it effect levels less? Im trying to regain some ‘normal control’ on my diabetes. My control is so so tight i will skip 3-4 meals in a row to make sure I dont go high. Then have a huge meal because im starving and dump ALOT of insulin in it in one go


Most find that it has less of an impact but it is difficult to come across these days, please speak to your team about how you are feeling, it isn't a healthy relationship to think of food as "bad", I talk from experience (I developed an eating disorder after my Type 1 diagnosis, irrational fear of carbs to be more precise) as for spikes they are totally normal and even non diabetics have them, they aren't something to be scared of, have you looked at adjusting bolus timing to try and decrease the spike? Sometimes that's all it takes xx


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - huge plateful of silverside, baby potatoes, few roast potatoes, roasted sprouts, roasted garlic, huge chunk of sausage meat, 2 cheesy pigs in blankets, 2 plain pigs in blankets and some gravy, after that mountain I had a chunk of double chocolate yule log, glass of blueberry & blackberry robinsons creations with soda water
mug of coffee
T - ham & mayo sandwich, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
before bed - 1 plain digestive, 1 dark chocolate digestive and 2 Lidl Deluxe all butter shortbread fingers, quarter of a pint of water xx


----------



## Leadinglights

GurjSooch said:


> I have noticed alot of Diabetics using Burgen bread. Does it effect levels less? Im trying to regain some ‘normal control’ on my diabetes. My control is so so tight i will skip 3-4 meals in a row to make sure I dont go high. Then have a huge meal because im starving and dump ALOT of insulin in it in one go


Many of the people who have low carb bread are Type 2 either just dietary managed or taking oral meds so need to be very careful of their carbohydrate intake, that is not to say people on insulin where they can adjust the dose for carbs don't choose that type of bread.


----------



## Pattidevans

@GurjSooch  I found Burgen had less of an impact on my BGs (T1) but haven't been able to get it for ages.  Bread is my nemesis for spikes, but I'm afraid I haven't given it up and bolussing ahead helps a lot.  Try experimenting with bolussing ahead until you get the right time frame.

New Year's Eve
Brunch:  Bacon, scrambled  egg , 1 slice Allinson's Scandalously seeded bread toasted (15g carb), black pudding and some mushrooms fried in butter.
Evening:  Wasn't hungry when we came home from the pub at 8ish, so had a couple of slices of Ciabatta with some Gorgonzola, Goat's milk camembert and some odds and ends of other cheese.

Saturday:
Brunch: 3 small thin slices from a Ciabatta with some Italian cooked meat (proscuitto, salami, and Coppa), a teensy bit of salmon mousse and some red pepper hommous with one small flatbread.
Dinner:  Small Turkey breast wrapped in bacon, steamed kale with blue cheese topping lightly grilled, stir fried sugar snap peas and courgettes.  Half a jacket potato that I had scooped the flesh out of and mashed it with creme fraiche and spring onions, piled back into the skin and topped with a little parmesan.  Plus gravy.


----------



## Leadinglights

B:scrambled egg and smoked salmon, slice toast
L: homemade soup, pate, cheese, 2 rye crackers, celery, gerkin, half pear
D: Gammon, baked potato squash, broccoli with cheese sauce, jelly and cream


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

GurjSooch said:


> I have noticed alot of Diabetics using Burgen bread. Does it effect levels less? Im trying to regain some ‘normal control’ on my diabetes. My control is so so tight i will skip 3-4 meals in a row to make sure I dont go high. Then have a huge meal because im starving and dump ALOT of insulin in it in one go


I aim to keep my carbs down to 20g  a day or fewer.  Some days I have fewer than ten.
I never skip a meal unless it is because I slept late and have brunch instead and I always feel full. I am type 2 and control my diabetes by dietary choices alone.
I feel my daily food (I've been doing this for three years now) is more normal than it was before my diagnosis.
One of the things that make a big difference to me is making my own bread with a bread machine that only has around 1 - 2 g net carbs per slice and tastes and feels and can be used exactly like ordinary bread.  I swap celeriac/cauliflower mix for mashed potatoes in recipes and use celeriac instead of potato - it can do anything a potato does and I prefer it to potato now as when i have tried potato since changing my way of eating I find potato too bland these days.
The other thing that has made a big easy change is buying xanthan gum in a tub and using it to thicken gravy and chinese-style sauces.  This means I can have a very standard looking roast dinner for extremely low carbs whenever I want one.
This was my Christmas dinner but it is pretty typical as a roast dinner - the roasties are celeriac and I didn't fancy gravy or stuffing because I was bored of cooking by then after spending months of Christmas recipe making for my diabetic cookbook. But I could have had stuffing and gravy and bread sauce and still stayed under my carb limits but I would have had fewer sprouts and celeriac and a smaller chunk of carrot.  I also had mince pies and Christmas cake with marzipan spread out during the day and had smoked salmon and melba toast for breakfast.  All very low carb.  I think I went up to around thirty grams of carbs on Christmas Day overall and didn't feel even a bit hard done by.  My highest reading was 6.7mmol/L on Christmas Day.  With no meds at all.


----------



## janw

Bit of a mixed bag being poorly
Saturday
L - 2 slices of deli turkey, spread with a little cranberry sauce, then rolled up. 1 leftover baked chicken wing. A packet of Quavers
D - Son cooked me a Goodfellas Chicken & herb dressing pizza, ate half of it, then had 3 Belvita breakfast biscuits later.
Snacks - Skinny crunch bar. Graze oats boost bar
Tea, 2 coffees, weak s/f blackcurrant juice, water


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
Breakfast - Bacon and keto mince pies and decaff coffee.
Lunch - Roast chicken with Brussels sprouts and sparkling water
Evening meal - keto fake apple pie with extra thick double cream.

I made the fake apple pie with courgette, microwaved with lemon oil and citric acid and cinnamon and sweetener.  The crust was a mix of ground almond, coconut flour and xanthan gum and butter and an egg.  My husband couldn't believe it wasn't actually apple.
 
How the courgette pieces looked after microwaving with the cinnamon and other ingredients to make the 'apple' pie filling.


----------



## GurjSooch

Kaylz said:


> Most find that it has less of an impact but it is difficult to come across these days, please speak to your team about how you are feeling, it isn't a healthy relationship to think of food as "bad", I talk from experience (I developed an eating disorder after my Type 1 diagnosis, irrational fear of carbs to be more precise) as for spikes they are totally normal and even non diabetics have them, they aren't something to be scared of, have you looked at adjusting bolus timing to try and decrease the spike? Sometimes that's all it takes xx


Thank you for this ♥️ Yes I have a mea plan in place now. Hopefully itll help me loose weight too. I can stick to that. Yes they referred me to a dietitian and things are going well. I see her again in early February. We discussed this early december and i have been organised with meals


----------



## GurjSooch

Pattidevans said:


> @GurjSooch  I found Burgen had less of an impact on my BGs (T1) but haven't been able to get it for ages.  Bread is my nemesis for spikes, but I'm afraid I haven't given it up and bolussing ahead helps a lot.  Try experimenting with bolussing ahead until you get the right time frame.
> 
> New Year's Eve
> Brunch:  Bacon, scrambled  egg , 1 slice Allinson's Scandalously seeded bread toasted (15g carb), black pudding and some mushrooms fried in butter.
> Evening:  Wasn't hungry when we came home from the pub at 8ish, so had a couple of slices of Ciabatta with some Gorgonzola, Goat's milk camembert and some odds and ends of other cheese.
> 
> Saturday:
> Brunch: 3 small thin slices from a Ciabatta with some Italian cooked meat (proscuitto, salami, and Coppa), a teensy bit of salmon mousse and some red pepper hommous with one small flatbread.
> Dinner:  Small Turkey breast wrapped in bacon, steamed kale with blue cheese topping lightly grilled, stir fried sugar snap peas and courgettes.  Half a jacket potato that I had scooped the flesh out of and mashed it with creme fraiche and spring onions, piled back into the skin and topped with a little parmesan.  Plus gravy.
> View attachment 19639


That looks delicious! ♥️


----------



## adrian1der

This week's menus:

*Saturday *Pulled Ham with Mustard Sauce (Pinch of Nom Comfort Food)
*Yesterday *Roasted Loin of Pork, Sprouts, Braised Red Cabbage, Carrots and Mash for the family
*Monday* Crispy Chilli Beef (Pinch of Nom Web Site)
*Tuesday* Butter Chicken (Pinch of Nom Comfort Food)
*Wednesday* Lamb with Chestnuts (200 Tagine Recipes)
*Thursday* Cajun Spiced Chicken (Hairy Dieters)
*Friday* Salt and Pepper Ribs (Pinch of Nom Web Site)

Saturday was a new dish for me and was very tasty. Monday through Thursday are also new ones for me.


----------



## janw

Another mixed bag as still wasn't up to cooking

Sunday
L - Belvita breakfast biscuits
D - One piece of KFC chicken with a few skin-on fries and a blob of mayo. Cherry bakewell oats boost bar.
Snacks - baked crisps and a skinny crunch bar

Nescafe caramel coffee sachet, Twining's chamomile and honey tea, weak Ki-Ora NAS orange squash, water.
Hoping I will be up to cooking today...


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: mackerel, cucumber, tomato, pepper, 2 crackers. cheese. half pear
D: gammon, stirfry mix veg, strawberries and cream


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk. mug of coffee
D - cheesy scrambled egg sandwich and a chunk of double chocolate yule log
T - silverside, baby potatoes, roast sprouts, sausage meat, 2 pigs in blankets, 2 cheesy pigs in blankets, roasted garlic and gravy, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
Bedtime - 3 all butter shortbread fingers, half a dark chocolate digestive, half a pint of water

@janw is that the Graze ones? Are they nice? xx


----------



## janw

Kaylz said:


> @janw is that the Graze ones? Are they nice? xx


Yes they are the Graze ones. I like them but I can't taste any resemblance to a cherry bakewell cake - I think I got closer to that messing with oddments of keto pastry, I adding NAS jam to it and I felt it just needed some desiccated coconut and it would have tasted very similar. I've since bought some of the coconut, so might give that a try one of these days....better still I now have my lovely digital scales to play with too


----------



## travellor

Breakfast 200cal Asda Vanilla diet shake
Workout at the gym
Lunch 200cal Slimfast salted caramel diet shake
Swimming
Home made 200cal chicken stew,

No alcohol.

Welcome to the New Year Resolution.


----------



## Pattidevans

@adrian1der good to see you posting on this thread again.  Your menu is impressive and my mouth is watering!  Thanks for mentioning Pinch of Nom website... I have spent half a morning exploring it and am quite excited by some of the recipes.  Hubby needs to lose weight so I shall look forward to cooking some recipes from it.  

Sunday
Brunch:  Home made beetroot and fennel soup with creme fraiche.  2 slices Scandalous seeded bread and butter.
Dinner:  Leftovers from Sunday - Turkey breast, spinach with blue cheese, courgettes and sugar snaps, fresh stuffed jackets.

Monday:
Brunch:  Pork and port pate with 2 slices of nasty wholemeal toast that sent levels soaring.  Apparently there was no decent bread on the shelves when hubby went shopping.
Dinner:  Had a long drive to ASDA to pick up some new specs for me.  Had hoped they would have Burgen, but there was barely anything on the shelves.  Picked up some beer battered fish for dinner as we had to do some errands on the way home and knew we would get home  too late for me to do any serious cooking.  So dinner was the fish with some jacket wedges and peas.  Surprisingly the fish was actually very nice.


----------



## janw

Monday

L - 2 sesame Ryvita, spread with a little light philadelphia, 1 slice turkey and a taster of cranberry sauce. A satsuma. A salted caramel square.
D - Keto cheeseburger casserole skillet recipe, but used mozzarella instead of cheddar, with a baby spinach salad of cucumber, cress and a baby plum tomato, blob of mayo and a little coleslaw
Snacks - skinny crunch bar. Packet of baked crisps

Then all went to pot waking in early hours feeling ravenous - my lips are sealed - (wish they had been glued shut tbh) ... sigh


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g All Bran
L: pate, ham, 2 crackers, gerkin, olives, cheese, half pear
D: omelette with mushrooms, ham and cheese, salad, half roll, Kvarg and seeds


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - silverside and dijon mustard sandwich, 3 j.d.gross milk & dark chocolate flaked truffles
T - ham, baby potatoes, a few homemade paprika chips, cheese coleslaw, radishes and 2 gherkins, pint of cherries & berries diluting
mug of coffee
Bedtime - 3 Lidl Deluxe all butter shortbread fingers xx


----------



## Felinia

Today
B: Nuut Paleo
L: Poached egg, ham, baked beans, toast
D: Poached salmon, cauliflower, broad beans, runner beans, carrots, peas


----------



## travellor

Breakfast 200 cal Asda Vanilla diet shake
Long walk
Lunch 100 cal soup
Dinner, 150 cal tinned salmon (in water) salad, no dressing.


----------



## janw

Tuesday

B - Belvita breakfast bars
L - lunch in Ikea - 8 meatballs, peas, lingonberry sauce and gravy - NO mash or chips!!! Small hot chocolate
D - grilled chicken quarter, two boiled & fried potato pieces, baby spinach, courgette "chips" fried, few brussel sprouts. Greek style yoghurt with honey, with raspberries and chia seeds
Snacks - baked crisps, crackers and not sure what else - dang munchies took over at silly o'clock. I need to find a way to stop it becoming a habit!


----------



## janw

Wednesday

L - Small carvery of turkey, a little stuffing, 2 pieces of roast potato, cauliflower cheese, few brussel sprouts, cranberry sauce and gravy. One vodka with Pepsi Max
D - homemade stir fry with pork sausages
Snacks - Hovis cracker and cheesespread, skinny crunch bar and quavers.


----------



## Pattidevans

Tuesday:

Brunch:  The remainder of the Pork and Port pate with 2 slices buttered Scandalously Seeded bread.  1 small iced Lebkuchen.
Dinner:  Home made chicken Jalfreze and Sag Aloo, with a tbs rice and about 2 bites of garlic and coriander naan.
Melon, persimmon and raspberry platter.

Wednesday:
Brunch:  Leftover chicken curry and sag aloo with 1 small garlic and coriander naan.
Dinner:  Not hungry so we had a selection of cold meats, including salami, proscuitto, coppa and some Spanish selection meats with some "bake it yourself" ciabatta stick.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g Low sugar granola
L: homemade celery, broccoli and leek soup, cheese, ham, 2 crackers. olives, tomato, half apple. 
D: sausages, coleslaw, half slice bread

Ps: @Pattidevans  Bought 2 persimmons and they were horrible, really fibrous and made my mouth feel odd. They went in the bin. I have had them before and they were nice.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Ps: @Pattidevans Bought 2 persimmons and they were horrible, really fibrous and made my mouth feel odd. They went in the bin. I have had them before and they were nice.


Not every fruit you buy is nice... we had some horrible pears the other week.  With Persimmons we buy them and keep them in the fruit bowl for a couple of weeks (sometimes more) until they are a dark orange and soft when you gently squeeze them before eating them.  They are like marmalade by then!


----------



## Barfly

B;           30g porridge orange 
Snack;   banana  cup of tea 
L;           steak and kidney pie  cup of tea 
D;          braised beef  and vegetables yogurt with blueberrys glass of orange juice
Snack;   30g peanuts


----------



## adrian1der

Well the menus went a bit awry last week. My wife was running late and was picking up some neck of lamb but given the cooking time we wouldn't have been eating until after 10pm so I got her to pick up some sausages and did sausages, celeriac mash and onion gravy instead of Lamb and Chestnut Tagine. So, the Cajun Spiced Chicken has slipped to tonight

*Friday *Cajun Spiced Chicken (Hairy Dieters)
*Saturday *Chicken, Stilton and Bacon, Asparagus & Tenderstem Broccoli
*Sunday *Roast Lamb, Leeks, Buttered Savoy Cabbage, Baked Carrots
*Monday* Creamy Garlic & Parmesan Chicken (Pinch of Nom Comfort Food)
*Tuesday* Goan-style Hot and Sour Pork (Madhur Jaffrey)
*Wednesday* Spicy Chilli with Green Beans (Dopamine Diet)
*Thursday* Roasted Cod with Parma Ham (Hairy Dieters)
*Friday* Paprika Chicken (Hairy Dieters)


----------



## Pattidevans

Another delicious looking week @adrian1der !!!

Thursday
Brunch:  Home made butternut squash and creme fraiche soup (sounds bland but has a decided chilli kick) with 2 slices Morrison's Wheat, Spelt and rye bread and butter.
Dinner:  Spicy pulled brisket, crispy squashed new potatoes, asparagus and runner  beans.

Today
Brunch:  Home made  broccoli and blue cheese soup, 2 slices of the Morrisons bread and butter.
Dinner tonight will be a chicken, chorizo, red and yellow pepper tray bake,  croquette potatoes and fried courgettes.


----------



## janw

Thursday

Brunch - Belvita breakfast biscuits
Dinner - Pork belly joint (small portion), 3 small roasties, kale and leek, small yorkshire pud, 2 stuffing balls and onion gravy.
Snacks - baked crisps. Skinny crunch bar

Caramel coffee, water, weak orange squash


----------



## Leadinglights

B: kipper and toast
L: homemade soup, ham, cheese, ryvita, gerkin, tomato, half apple
D lamb chop, baked parsnip, slice bread, coleslaw, baked apple and cream


----------



## Barfly

Leadinglights said:


> B: kipper and toast
> L: homemade soup, ham, cheese, ryvita, gerkin, tomato, half apple
> D lamb chop, baked parsnip, slice bread, coleslaw, baked apple and cream


Only ONE lamb chop?   What's that all about?   You need at least 4 to be able to taste them!


----------



## Leadinglights

Barfly said:


> Only ONE lamb chop?   What's that all about?   You need at least 4 to be able to taste them!


It was a double but almost more bone than meat, tasty though.


----------



## Barfly

B:             50g Meusli, 1 orange
Snack:     banana  cup of tea
L:             2 slices cheese on toast baked beans and a sausage
Snack:     cup of tea 3 crackers and 10g mature cheddar
D:            Chequers Inn Lytchett Matravers Dorset Pint Doombar, 16oz rump steak mushrooms chips and salad  (very naughty couldn't resist)


----------



## janw

Friday

B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - Homemade veggie soup with 2 slices of buttered Nimble. Fibre One lemon drizzle square
D - Rainbow trout fillet baked in foil with a slice of lemon, homemade cauliflower rice with onion, garlic, baby spinach, herbs and spices. Asda NAS orange jelly pot
Supper - Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers with 1 mini cathedral city mature light cheese
Snacks - Baked crisps and a skinny crunch bar
Coffees, water and weak orange squash


----------



## Leadinglights

Barfly said:


> B:             50g Meusli, 1 orange
> Snack:     banana  cup of tea
> L:             2 slices cheese on toast baked beans and a sausage
> Snack:     cup of tea 3 crackers and 10g mature cheddar
> D:            Chequers Inn Lytchett Matravers Dorset Pint Doombar, 16oz rump steak mushrooms chips and salad  (very naughty couldn't resist)


No wonder you thought my 1 lamb chop wouldn't feed a bird.
Sounds like what you had would be my carb ration for 4 days at least.


----------



## Barfly

Leadinglights said:


> No wonder you thought my 1 lamb chop wouldn't feed a bird.
> Sounds like what you had would be my carb ration for 4 days at least.


ahh but you should have seen and tasted it, cooked to perfection and just had to have a pint of doombar with it.  Probably paying for it for the next few days, but it was worth it!
Tony


----------



## Jenny105

_Note. Now deemed type 2 not type 1.5. Also I lost 5kg b4 diagnosis and 5 kg after. I am trying trying to reach a sensible weight upwards   My Ab1Hc? (38) is normal._
1/2 grapefruit.  Poached egg on local bakers wholemeal toast. Rice cake with peanut butter
Grilled Sea bass: small portion of oven &veggie chips, carrots& greens. Stewed apple &pear with cream & Alpen no sugars yog
Bowl of 1/2 tin of Weight watchers tomato soup with turkey stock and onion, plus milk. Warburton low sugar bread.  
1/2 mug cake with stewed apple and thick cream.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Full fat Greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g All Bran
L: tuna pate, cucumber, celery, 2 ryvita, cheese, half apple
D: mixed lamb, halloumi, veg fajitas, spinach, half roll, baked apple and cream.


----------



## Pattidevans

Barfly said:


> ahh but you should have seen and tasted it, cooked to perfection and just had to have a pint of doombar with it.  Probably paying for it for the next few days, but it was worth it!
> Tony


I rather think @Leadinglights was referring to what else you ate that day, not so much the steak!


Barfly said:


> B: 50g Meusli, 1 orange
> Snack: banana cup of tea
> L: 2 slices cheese on toast baked beans and a sausage
> Snack: cup of tea 3 crackers and 10g mature cheddar


I  was also thinking that's a lotta carb!


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> I rather think @Leadinglights was referring to what else you ate that day, not so much the steak!
> 
> I  was also thinking that's a lotta carb!


Indeed, though the steak was more than twice the size that I would have.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: three keto butterfly cakes with 100% cocoa chocolate cream topping and a cup of decaf coffee



Lunch: Half a ribeye steak with sliced green beans tossed in butter and half a tomato.
Evening meal:  Big bowl of asian style soup made with prawns, leftover turkey, chicken, mixed peppers, root ginger, spring onion, sesame oil and soy sauce and konjac noodles.


All day drinking either decaf coffee or decaf tea or sparkling water.

I easily stayed under 20g of carbs today and kept my blood sugar levels between 5.6 and 6.2 all day.


----------



## janw

Saturday

L - 1/4 of a mini pork pie, 2 slices of Nimble toasted and buttered, two poached eggs, 2 Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers with one Tesco "cheese bite"
D - 2 slices buttered Nimble bread making a sarnie using 1 slice of butter roast turkey and a little cranberry sauce. One cathedral city lighter mature mini, 2 sweet silverskin pickle onions and 3 black grapes. 1/4 pack of Tesco cheesy curls (or whatever they are called)
Snack - Baked crisps. Lemon drizzle wow bar
Coffee, tea, water
1 sugar-free cappuccino sweet


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, mushrooms and egg, slice toast
L: homemade soup, cheese, celery, olives, 2 ryvita, half apple
D: tuna steak, courgettes, sugar snap peas, half roll, half Kvarg desert and seeds


----------



## janw

Sunday

L - Nimble sandwich of butter roast turkey and a wee bit of cranberry sauce, 3 Hovis crackers and a cathedral city mature lighter mini. Packet of quavers
D - Roast turkey, a little cauliflower cheese, brussel sprouts, carrots, whole green beans, one stuffing ball, small yorkshire pudding, 2 pigs in blankets, turkey gravy (No potatoes!) - my belated Christmas dinner - hoorah! Full fat greek yoghurt with 3 chopped black grapes and chia seeds.
Supper - baked crisps

coffee, water, weak squash and a Galaxy light hot chocolate


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, scrambled egg and tomato, slice toast
L: crackers, pate, cheese, celery, olives, half apple
D: chicken, aubergine and chickpea curry, salad, pickles, half roll, jelly with berries and cream


----------



## Pattidevans

Saturday;
Brunch:  Bacon and fried egg sandwich on Morrison's Wheat, spelt and rye bread.

Dinner:  I had set aside half the chicken and chorizo traybake, so baked it tonight with extra peppers and courgette.

Sunday:
Brunch:  2 boiled eggs with the Morrisons bread - 1 slice was unadulterated with egg, so spread it with some of Lidl deluxe orange chocolate spread - only a smear but my goodness it was amazing!
Dinner:  Good old beef in red wine stew with carrots, celery, dried mushrooms in it and some suet and herb dumplings!  Proper comfort food!  Bit of melon.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Yesterday I ate: breakfast 1x exante shake with water
Lunch: marks and spencer rosa verde salad with no dressing and 80g of chopped up lean roast beef, 1 teaspoon of mustard waterered down with water. 
Dinner: 1 Exante pot meal and 200g of broccoli steamed with some soy sauce. 
Snack: 1x mini baby bel lite. 

Lost another 300g weight going down! now 92.3.


----------



## harbottle

B: Greek Yoghurt, slice of toast, peanut butter, a sprinkle of walnuts + vanilla essence
L: Scrambled eggs, slice of brown bread (LuvLife), a small amount of Caerphilly cheese, tomatoes
D: Sea bass, onions, peas, Lettuce plus a Banana muffin.

As I've just reduced Metformin (GP instructions), I decided to start testing a lot more. Morning BG is usually between 4 and 5.6, and today's dinner spiked .1 after an hour, which was a bit weird. In general 2 hours after eating it's between 4 and 5.9 and testing at the hour position is generally < 7.0, usually low sixes.


----------



## SweetAnn

Pattidevans said:


> Hi @SweetAnn
> 
> May I ask when you are testing?  You say your meter shows an average of 6.8 but that really depends when you test.  The advice I would give would be to test before meals and at  two hours after the first bite in order to see what any particular meal has done to your blood sugars.  You should look for a rise of 2 - 3 mmols but no more if that meal is OK for you.
> 
> However, congratulations on your weight loss, well done you.  That should help no end!


I am testing before and after (2hours) numerous times and have been between 4.8 mmls and 7.2mmls . I do eat carbs but am careful and not white stuff. All my symptoms have gone I'm not thirsty anymore I only go loo once a night now not 5 times, excessive itching stopped, have more energy. Am having my three month bloods done soon so fingers crossed my figures are down.  But I prefer the healthy eating approach with carb awareness rather than keto or similar.


----------



## Pattidevans

Ah, it's good that you have that testing regime, so many nurses tell T2s to only test at random times, so it easily can give a good average if the tests were taken hours away from meals.

I don't advocate keto either and excellent that you have carb awareness.


----------



## Leadinglights

SweetAnn said:


> I am testing before and after (2hours) numerous times and have been between 4.8 mmls and 7.2mmls . I do eat carbs but am careful and not white stuff. All my symptoms have gone I'm not thirsty anymore I only go loo once a night now not 5 times, excessive itching stopped, have more energy. Am having my three month bloods done soon so fingers crossed my figures are down.  But I prefer the healthy eating approach with carb awareness rather than keto or similar.


Those look to be pretty good numbers, if the 4.8mmol/l is an after meal then your before meal may well have been a bit too low.
Hopefully your blood results will reflect your day to day readings.


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday:
Brunch: Home made  butternut squash soup with chilli and creme fraiche.  2 slices Morrison's Spelt bread.
Dinner:  Marinated pork fillet wrapped in Westphalian ham then roast over fennel and lemons.  Spinach and butter beans with lemon and parmesan. (Recipe from this month's Delicious mag).


----------



## janw

Monday

B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - 3 Sesame Ryvita's topped with smoked salmon pate, 2 mini chocolate flavour donuts and a watermelon fan.
D - Lemon and Thyme Chicken (recipe from my newly bought cookery book, Keto Kitchen) with homemade garlicky cauliflower rice and a few peas
Supper - Hovis crackers with 1 Applewood smoked creamy cheddar stick
Snacks - Proper Corn sweet & salty. Fibre one salted caramel square

Coffee, water and weak squash


----------



## Selenajane

Thank you so much for all the recipes. Please advise I have been having a small portion of porridge oates with half a teaspoon of honey for years for breakfast but, now I have been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes should I change my breakfast ?


----------



## Kaylz

Selenajane said:


> Thank you so much for all the recipes. Please advise I have been having a small portion of porridge oates with half a teaspoon of honey for years for breakfast but, now I have been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes should I change my breakfast ?


The only thing we can advise on is to test it, we are all individual and react differently to things, many can't tolerate porridge but some can so the only thing you can do is test before and  then again 2 hours after and ideally there would be no more than a 2-3mmol rise


----------



## Barfly

B:          50g meuseli, 1 orange
Snack:  Banana
L:          tin 3 sardines 1 slice buttered brown bread toast, cup of tea
Snack:  cup of tea 1/2 stale yum yum
D:         Braised beef & vegetables 1 potato big helping cauliflower, runner beans, peas and capsicum.  
             Yougurt and blueberries, glass of wine.
Junk:    2 kit kat fingers


----------



## SweetAnn

Leadinglights said:


> Those look to be pretty good numbers, if the 4.8mmol/l is an after meal then your before meal may well have been a bit too low.
> Hopefully your blood results will reflect your day to day readings.


4.8 mml was before a meal varies between 6.5 -8 after a meal 2 hours later. I found that potatoes are ok but the only food that put me high (12) was white garlic bread. Lo carb or wholemeal seem ok. So it's the white stuff but I am careful. My original diagnosis on 18/10/21 of 90 shook me as it's so high. But at least my kidneys were ok as told they're pinging off the screen and they're more like a 20 year olds . My eye and feet tests were also fine. So hopefully I can get that 90 down.


----------



## janw

Tuesday

L - 2 sesame Ryvita with scottish smoked salmon pate, 3 Hovis crackers with one mini cathedral city mature plus a watermelon fan.
D - new keto recipe - creamy cod with jammy onions, served with a couple of boiled then roasted potato pieces and plenty of broccoli, followed by a watermelon fan
Snacks - 4 mini sausage rolls and a skinny crunch bar

2 caramel coffees, hot blackcurrant juice, water


----------



## Barfly

Breakfast (07:50): 50g muesli 1/2 orange 
Exercise (09:51): Men's Shed
Snack (10:05): banana  cup of tea 
Lunch (13:45): leftover beef  sausage roll cup of tea 
Snack (16:15): Barn Café Lytchett Matravers Dorset cup of tea  and 1/2 toasted tea cake
Dinner (18:19): 3 pork sausages and mashed potatoes (25g) and peas. yogurt with blueberrys glass of wine


----------



## janw

Wednesday

L - 2 slices Nimble toast with cashew nut butter, cathedral city mini mature cheese stick, packet of quavers
D - 2 cumberland pork sausages, a few baked skin-on fries, steam bag of spinach, broccoli, peas and sweetcorn. Watermelon fan
Snack - Graze lemon blueberry square. Skinny crunch bar
Drinks - 2 caramel coffees, galaxy light hot chocolate with light squirty cream (needed for comfort!), plus water

I know I had more to munch, but was over-tired, head spinning and head full of what-ifs following daughter's car accident, so I think I had a good excuse to go over my limits with a bit of comfort eating - nights are worse when sleep evades you 

New day, new start.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: breakfast 'muffin' egg, bacon, tomato, peppers. Decaf coffee.
Lunch: Beef 'cobbler' (pictured below) made with a keto dumpling recipe I made up on the fly using almond flour, coconut flour, mozarella, herbs and lard and using a tin of stewed steak for the base with some oregano and a spoonful of port, with green beans and decaf coffee
Evening meal: 1/2  a keto chocolate mug cake. 3 celery sticks and some salted nuts and decaf coffee and sparkling water.


----------



## Cook

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


What is Burgen bread?


----------



## Kaylz

Cook said:


> What is Burgen bread?


Burgen is the brand, I think there are a few varieties of it but seems to be more difficult to come across these days xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> Burgen is the brand, I think there are a few varieties of it but seems to be more difficult to come across these days xx


Yes there are a few varieties, the low carb one is Soya and Linseed (rather than the one with Cranberries in it, which is much higher carb).  There do seem to be supply issues at the moment and I haven't been able to get any in months... tried  Sainsburys, ASDA, Co-op and Tesco.  Morrisons stopped carrying it when they started to sell their own Soya and Linseed, which unfortunately is NOT low carb.


----------



## Pattidevans

@NotWorriedAtAll your dish looks yummy!


Tuesday:
Brunch:  Salmon pate with 2 slices Morrisons Wheat, Spelt and rye bread and butter.
Dinner: 2 x  outdoor bred  pork chipolatas 0.5g each, 1 tbs leftover  spinach and butter beans, chicory braised in butter and garlic, small  jacket potato.

Wednesday:
Breakfast:  1 slice  toasted Wheat, spelt and rye buttered.
Lunch in town: Fishburger on a brioche bun with lettuce and tartare sauce.  Couldn't eat a lot of the bun and as I had bolussed for it I had a small tub of caramel crunch ice cream, which is made with clotted cream by a local dairy  (what a treat that was!)

Dinner:  Local pub was doing an offer of 3 x tapas for £10, so we went along with a group of friends.  Hubby and I shared 2 x pheasant breasts on dripping toast with a beetroot dressing,  bubble and squeak fritters with mustard dressing, mini sausages in a honey/mustard sauce, grilled winter greens with goat's cheese and hand cut chips with mayo.  Was yummy!


----------



## janw

@NotWorriedAtAll I want those dumplings!!! I KNEW I'd seen dumplings somewhere made with lard, but couldn't work out where last night, so made the old way but with light Atora. Got a 7.4 for two wee ones, so not too bad.

Thursday

B - Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - 2 Hovis crackers and 1 Applewood smoked creamy cheddar stick
D - Lean minced steak - as bolognese (with spaghetti & garlic bread slices) for son and as a kind of stew for me and himself with small suet dumplings, plus himself had potatoes. 2 large strawberries with vanilla greek yoghurt and chia seeds.
Snacks/Supper - New find: WW sweet n salty popcorn bar. One no added sugar cappuccino sweet (Aldi). Baked crisps

Coffees, tea and water


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs and toast
L: ham, cheese, tomato, potato salad, 2 poppy seed crackers, small pear
D: chicken, broccoli, baked squash, berry crumble with cream


----------



## janw

Friday

L - 2 slices Nimble toast with chicken paste. Packet of Quavers
D - 2 Bonians saveloys, 75g sweet potato fries, 2 sweet silverskin pickled onions and a blob of mayo. 2 medium strawberries with vanilla greek yoghurt and 1 tsp chia seeds
Supper - Hovis crackers with a cathedral city mature mini stick
Snacks - skinny crunch bar, WW popcorn bar.
Coffees, S/F fruit flavoured water and plain water


----------



## Pattidevans

Thursday:
Brunch:  all kinds of heels of smelly cheese melted on 1.5 slices toast.

Dinner:  Wasn't up to cooking dinner as I didn't feel well, so finished off the salmon pate on 2 slices toast.

Friday:
Brunch:  Veggie soup.  I had picked up what I thought were 2 bags of leek and potato  soup mix off the discounted counter for pennies and later found it was chopped cabbage and leek.  Added some creme fraiche and a pinch of chilli flakes.  It was OK actually!  2 slices Morrisons spelt bread and butter.

Dinner: Home made meatballs from the freezer.  They were meant to be part of a "Persian" spread, but didn't have the other ingredients.  So I made a stir fry  with asparagus, sugar snap peas,  courgette, fennel and pak  choi,  a dollop of Hoisin and a splash or two of soy sauce.


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink. Coffee with milk.... run out of cream and desperately need to go shopping. Natural yoghurt with raspberries, mixed seeds cinnamon and a sprinkle of Morrison's "Nourish" linseed granola

L. Packet of pork scratching in honour of @adrian1der's birthday.

D. 2 pieces of black pudding, 2 fried eggs, mushrooms onion and yellow pepper with a large green salad, cucumber, a couple of pieces of chopped sun dried tomatoes and some mayonnaise. It was yum!


----------



## Barfly

Food Diary - 14 January 2022
Breakfast (08:10): 50g muesli 1 orange 
Medication (08:33): 500gm Metformin. 1000gm omega 3, 500gm vitamin D.
Snack (09:44): banana 
Lunch (13:12): haddock and chips from local chippie.  
Medication (13:44): 500gm Metformin
Drink (15:45): Captains Club Christchurch cup of tea 
Dinner (18:20): 2 fried eggs, 2 slices of ham, slice of corned beef  few chips.
Medication (18:41): 500gm Metformin
Supplements (21:43): 37g aspirin, 1000g omega 3


----------



## janw

Saturday - rubbish day with dealing with upset stomach

Lunch - baked crisps
Dinner - (eaten in two halves) 2 frozen lamb grills cooked on GF grill, sweet potato jacket with butter, coleslaw and a wee bit of mint jelly. Full fat greek yogurt and 3 large black grapes.
Supper - 4 hovis crackers with an applewood creamy cheese mini
Junk - Baked crisps. WW sweet n salty popcorn bar

Drinks - tea and caramel coffee both with a smidgeon of sugar, galaxy light hot chocolate, weak orange squash, water


----------



## Pattidevans

Saturday;
Brunch.  Souffle omelette with strong cheddar.  2 slices of buttered wheat, spelt and rye bread.
Dinner:  Linguine with chicken, woodland mushroom selection and garlic cream sauce.  Fruit platter, persimmon, mango, golden kiwi and a few blueberries.


----------



## janw

Sunday

L - A slice of rye bread, toasted and buttered. Poached egg.
D - Roast chicken leg, sweet potatoes roasted, fresh runner beans, cauliflower cheese, stuffing with oats, small yorkshire pud, turkey gravy
Snacks - Quavers, Crisps, skinny crunch bar.

coffee, water, weak squash


----------



## janw

Monday

L - Slice of rye bread, buttered and made into a sandwich with deli turkey breast & stuffing and a wee bit of mayo. 3 black grapes.
D - homemade chicken biryani (basmati rice) with a tiny taster of garlic and coriander naan
Supper - Hovis extra wheatgerm crackers with a cathedral city mature mini stick
Junk - skinny crunch bar
Drinks - coffees and water


----------



## Pattidevans

Sunday:

Brunch: Bacon, scrambled eggs,  1 slice wheat and spelt toast, slice black pudding.
Dinner:  Roast loin of pork, crackling, roast potatoes, cheesy topped spinach (using odds and ends of blue cheeses), sprouts and roast carrots with cumin seeds.  Cider gravy.  Small fruit platter with mango and golden kiwi.

Monday:

Brunch:  Home made veg soup.  2 slices wheat, spelt and rye bread with butter.
Dinner:  Leftovers from Sunday with freshly roasted potatoes.
After dinner:  2 pieces Terry's white chocolate orange.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yogurt, blueberries, strawberries, 15g granola
L: homemade soup, pate, cheese, 2 crackers, apple
D: lamb curry, pickles, salad, slice bread, protein yogurt and seeds


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I've been a bit depressed lately so my food choices/remembering to eat has been a bit haywire. 


I forgot to eat anything until three in the afternoon at which point I had bacon and egg with a cup of coffee and a packet of crisps = so that was 13 g of carbohydrates  which is not great but not horribly disastrous.

Then I made myself an egg fried 'rice' using konjac 'rice' and the rest of the bacon for my evening meal. That was about 1 or 2 g of carbs because I had six frozen peas in it.

Drinking lots of water and decaf coffee all day.


----------



## Felinia

Todays food
B: Cinnamon Exante made with water
L: HM golden vegetable soup with some chopped chicken
D: Pork and apple burger, cauliflower, sprouts, runner beans, peas, sweetcorn, broccoli, cabbage, carrots (and yes my plate was 90% veggies with a bit of protein on the side)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today's food:
Breakfast : an egg with some mozzarella mixed in and then microwaved, decaf coffee to drink.
Lunch: steak and konjac noodles with buttered spinach - decaf coffee to drink
Evening meal: two celery sticks with cream cheese and some home made seeded keto crackers with cheddar cheese and butter - decaf coffee and a can of flavoured fizzy water to drink


----------



## janw

Tuesday - a BAD day

L - Portion of MaccyD's fries and a few nibbles of son's double burger bbq bacon stack, or whatever it is called - limited edition he said
D - Turkey breast steak in a parmesan crust, cauliflower rice with a little grated cheddar added and broccoli. 2 chocolate eclairs about to expire, honest guv...
Supper - Hovis crackers and an Asda mature cheddar stick

Coffee and sugar free flavoured water


----------



## janw

Wednesday

Sick day
L - slice of toasted Burgen with a poached egg. Hovis crackers and cheese stick. Chocolate éclair
D - Lo-cal strawberry flavoured jelly pot and a smidgeon on vanilla ice-cream (sore throat had struck)
Supper - 2 packets of Quavers and a packet of Popped Corn sweet n salty. 2 fingers dark KitKat
Drinks - coffee, Twining's chamomile and honey tea (with extra honey)


----------



## Hungry

Morning.

Yesterday for me:

Breakfast- overnight oats, Greek yoghurt with blueberries, cia seeds and wall nuts.

Lunch - 2 small pollock fillets, small portion of wild rice and tender stem broccoli.

Dinner. 3 thin pork suasages, 2 rashers bacon..all grilled, mushrooms and two eggs. And an apple.

I’m not at all in the swing of diabetes management and still coming to terms with my diagnosis. Hopefully I’m going in the right direction at least?


----------



## Leadinglights

Hungry said:


> Morning.
> 
> Yesterday for me:
> 
> Breakfast- overnight oats, Greek yoghurt with blueberries, cia seeds and wall nuts.
> 
> Lunch - 2 small pollock fillets, small portion of wild rice and tender stem broccoli.
> 
> Dinner. 3 thin pork suasages, 2 rashers bacon..all grilled, mushrooms and two eggs. And an apple.
> 
> I’m not at all in the swing of diabetes management and still coming to terms with my diagnosis. Hopefully I’m going in the right direction at least?


Looks like a good start.


----------



## Leadinglights

B:boiled eggs, slice toast
L: Homemade soup, pastrami, pate, 2 ryvitta, celery, tomato, half apple
D: 2 poppadums + chutneys (only 1 tsp of the mango chutney ), paneer tikka starter, mixed tandoori grill. (First Indian meal out since Dec 2019)


----------



## Hungry

Leadinglights said:


> B:boiled eggs, slice toast
> L: Homemade soup, pastrami, pate, 2 ryvitta, celery, tomato, half apple
> D: 2 poppadums + chutneys (only 1 tsp of the mango chutney ), paneer tikka starter, mixed tandoori grill. (First Indian meal out since Dec 2019)


Wow love the look of your menu! How do you manage day to day food and choices? I’m going for an Indian tomorrow and have been worrying what to have? Tandoori mixed grill was my thought but hadn’t considered paneer at all!


----------



## Leadinglights

Hungry said:


> Wow love the look of your menu! How do you manage day to day food and choices? I’m going for an Indian tomorrow and have been worrying what to have? Tandoori mixed grill was my thought but hadn’t considered paneer at all!


I didn't want a meaty starter and a meaty main but I suppose you could have them the other way round, they came with loads of salad, I toyed with a saag barjii or other veg side dish but it would have been too much food,


----------



## Leadinglights

Hungry said:


> Wow love the look of your menu! How do you manage day to day food and choices? I’m going for an Indian tomorrow and have been worrying what to have? Tandoori mixed grill was my thought but hadn’t considered paneer at all!


I usually post my daily menu so you could look back at those. I aim at no more than 70g carbs per day, just normal fats, use rubs and spices for flavouring rather than jars, make lots of soups, usually make main meals with enough for 2 days or even 3 with 1 frozen for later.


----------



## janw

Still eating junk with this sore throat and cold, though sore throat has eased today.
What did I eat yesterday - 
L - one slice of Burgen bread toasted with tuna & mayo paste, Hovis crackers and a mini cheese stick.
D - 5 MaccyD's chicken nuggets and a packet of Proper Corn sweet n salty. 5 blackberries with a dollop of clotted cream
Junk - skinny crunch bar, Packet of Quavers - might have been 2 packs. 
Supper - 2 sesame ryvitas with a seriously spreadable creamy cheese mini and a little sweet and juicy sandwich pickle.
Drinks - strong tea, lemon and ginger tea with a blob of honey, coffee, weak orange squash.


----------



## Hungry

Leadinglights said:


> I usually post my daily menu so you could look back at those. I aim at no more than 70g carbs per day, just normal fats, use rubs and spices for flavouring rather than jars, make lots of soups, usually make main meals with enough for 2 days or even 3 with 1 frozen for later.


I’ll keep tabs on your posts from now on. 70g carbs a day sounds low, is it? Advice I’ve read says each meal to have between 45-60 g carbs? My breakfast today was 1 slice whole meal bread, 2 scrambled eggs and avocado..18g carb.


Leadinglights said:


> I usually post my daily menu so you could look back at those. I aim at no more than 70g carbs per day, just normal fats, use rubs and spices for flavouring rather than jars, make lots of soups, usually make main meals with enough for 2 days or even 3 with 1 frozen for later.





Leadinglights said:


> I usually post my daily menu so you could look back at those. I aim at no more than 70g carbs per day, just normal fats, use rubs and spices for flavouring rather than jars, make lots of soups, usually make main meals with enough for 2 days or even 3 with 1 frozen for later.


I have read that I should limit my diet tobetween 45-60 carbs per meal = 150g Ish per day? There’s so much information it’s confusing. Do you find sticking to 70g a da easy and do you ever treat yourself and go over that number?


----------



## Leadinglights

Hungry said:


> I’ll keep tabs on your posts from now on. 70g carbs a day sounds low, is it? Advice I’ve read says each meal to have between 45-60 g carbs? My breakfast today was 1 slice whole meal bread, 2 scrambled eggs and avocado..18g carb.
> 
> 
> I have read that I should limit my diet tobetween 45-60 carbs per meal = 150g Ish per day? There’s so much information it’s confusing. Do you find sticking to 70g a da easy and do you ever treat yourself and go over that number?


I established by testing before and after meals that by keeping to that amount didn't result in 2hr post meal levels over 8mmol/l. I reduced it to that amount probably rather too quickly as I did suffer some vision issues but did not realise at the time it could be a problem. You are better to cut down on the carbs gradually but if you are adopting a low carb approach then less than 130g per day would be were to start. That might work for you but you will only really know by testing. Everybody is different in what they will be able to tolerate. I must admit I don't really test much now as I have a good idea of what meals are Ok, I will tend to just keep to 1 carby component in a meal. I'm not sure what I really count as 'treats' .


----------



## Hungry

Leadinglights said:


> I established by testing before and after meals that by keeping to that amount didn't result in 2hr post meal levels over 8mmol/l. I reduced it to that amount probably rather too quickly as I did suffer some vision issues but did not realise at the time it could be a problem. You are better to cut down on the carbs gradually but if you are adopting a low carb approach then less than 130g per day would be were to start. That might work for you but you will only really know by testing. Everybody is different in what they will be able to tolerate. I must admit I don't really test much now as I have a good idea of what meals are Ok, I will tend to just keep to 1 carby component in a meal. I'm not sure what I really count as 'treats' .


Thanks. It sounds as though you really understand your diabetes and your food tolerances, that’s where I would like to be eventually. I guess by treats I mean do you occasionally or even ever go beyond your carb level for a special meal for example? Can you recommend a blood sugar meter to buy, not too expensive hopefully?


----------



## rebrascora

B. Fibre drink, Coffee with double cream. Creamy natural Greek style yoghurt with 10 fresh raspberries, mixed seeds cinnamon and a sprinkle of Morrison's Nourish seeded Granola. 

L. Spiced butternut squash and red pepper soup (homemade) with a dollop of sour cream and chive dip. Another cup of coffee with cream

D. Olives and feta whilst I was cooking because I like to pick at things. High meat content pork sausages (x2) with big plate of ratatouille. Half a square of dark 85% choc with a spoonful of peanut butter. Glass of water with a splash of flavoured sparkling lime and elderflower water in it. Diet Cola whilst out at a pub for a meeting later.  

Cup of tea with milk at bedtime.


----------



## Leadinglights

Hungry said:


> Thanks. It sounds as though you really understand your diabetes and your food tolerances, that’s where I would like to be eventually. I guess by treats I mean do you occasionally or even ever go beyond your carb level for a special meal for example? Can you recommend a blood sugar meter to buy, not too expensive hopefully?


If you are considering getting a new blood glucose monitor you might want to consider this one which has the cheapest strips of pretty well any of the monitors. You don't need to pay VAT

GlucoNavii Blood Sugar Meter Glucose Monitor Starter Kit | Choose mmol/L or mg/dL
The GlucoNavii Blood Sugar Meter gives a quick and accurate blood glucose level. This Blood Glucose meter comes with everything you need.
homehealth-uk.com homehealth-uk.com or Amazon
The Tee2 is another one with similarly priced strips.
I suppose since I was just over into the diabetic zone in June 2020, we haven't really been anywhere done anything which I suppose has made it a bit easier to not to have to make those decisions. I managed to get my HbA1C down to 38mmol/mol from 50 in 6 months
I am struggling with exercise at the moment as I am recovering from knee surgery and cannot walk, hobble about really but sitting most of the time. I was doing 3 miles a day before my accident. So even more important to keep my carbs in check.


----------



## Hungry

Leadinglights said:


> If you are considering getting a new blood glucose monitor you might want to consider this one which has the cheapest strips of pretty well any of the monitors. You don't need to pay VAT
> 
> GlucoNavii Blood Sugar Meter Glucose Monitor Starter Kit | Choose mmol/L or mg/dL
> The GlucoNavii Blood Sugar Meter gives a quick and accurate blood glucose level. This Blood Glucose meter comes with everything you need.
> homehealth-uk.com homehealth-uk.com or Amazon
> The Tee2 is another one with similarly priced strips.
> I suppose since I was just over into the diabetic zone in June 2020, we haven't really been anywhere done anything which I suppose has made it a bit easier to not to have to make those decisions. I managed to get my HbA1C down to 38mmol/mol from 50 in 6 months
> I am struggling with exercise at the moment as I am recovering from knee surgery and cannot walk, hobble about really but sitting most of the time. I was doing 3 miles a day before my accident. So even more important to keep my carbs in check.


Thanks for the info. Sounds like your in a good place, I’m the same..I’ve just done a 4 mile bike ride but I’m getting an ankle replacement on 12 March so trying to be good as I will be immobile for a few weeks afterwards.


----------



## Leadinglights

Hungry said:


> Thanks for the info. Sounds like your in a good place, I’m the same..I’ve just done a 4 mile bike ride but I’m getting an ankle replacement on 12 March so trying to be good as I will be immobile for a few weeks afterwards.


Never heard of an ankle replacement, I have a friend waiting for an op to fuse the bones in her ankle.
Good idea to try to get your blood glucose down as high blood glucose can affect healing from surgery and more risk of infection.


----------



## Hungry

Leadinglights said:


> Never heard of an ankle replacement, I have a friend waiting for an op to fuse the bones in her ankle.
> Good idea to try to get your blood glucose down as high blood glucose can affect healing from surgery and more risk of infection.


My left ankle is fused and now have end stage osteoarthritis in my right. Another fusion would make things very awkward so it’s a replacement called an ‘Infinity’ still relatively new compared to knee and hip replacements but chronic pain!


----------



## Leadinglights

Hungry said:


> My left ankle is fused and now have end stage osteoarthritis in my right. Another fusion would make things very awkward so it’s a replacement called an ‘Infinity’ still relatively new compared to knee and hip replacements but chronic pain!


 to the pain. Lets hope it works for you, it must be hard even to cycle. Did the ankle fusion work well?


----------



## Hungry

Leadinglights said:


> to the pain. Lets hope it works for you, it must be hard even to cycle. Did the ankle fusion work well?


Fusion has been excellent, seven years ago now.  All brought about because of sport, football, rugby and distance running. Did consider a fusion in my other ankle but having both fused can be a challenge I’m told, although people do have both done and manage quite well


----------



## Kaylz

B - raisin & almond granola with semi skimmed milk and a mug of coffee
D - cheese, mayo and spring onion sandwich, mint arctic bar (Lidl's version of a mint penguin)
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, baby potatoes, sprouts, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
bedtime - 5 all butter shortbread fingers and half a pint of water xx


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> B. Fibre drink, Coffee with double cream. Creamy natural Greek style yoghurt with 10 fresh raspberries, mixed seeds cinnamon and a sprinkle of Morrison's Nourish seeded Granola.
> 
> L. Spiced butternut squash and red pepper soup (homemade) with a dollop of sour cream and chive dip. Another cup of coffee with cream
> 
> D. Olives and feta whilst I was cooking because I like to pick at things. High meat content pork sausages (x2) with big plate of ratatouille. Half a square of dark 85% choc with a spoonful of peanut butter. Glass of water with a splash of flavoured sparkling lime and elderflower water in it. Diet Cola whilst out at a pub for a meeting later.
> 
> Cup of tea with milk at bedtime.


Now that's the sort of meeting I like!


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Now that's the sort of meeting I like!


Doesn't everyone have meetings in pubs??.... Or the garden if you are working at No. 10   
To be fair it is a meeting of our (Horse) Driving Club, so not work related.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Yoghurt  nuts , seeds and s satsuma for Breakfast 
Lunch ww wrap and salmon and salad
Dinner 2 tiny chipolatas with broccoli cauliflower and celeriac 
Snack was sugar free jelly 
Cashew nuts


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> Yoghurt  nuts , seeds and s satsuma for Breakfast
> Lunch ww wrap and salmon and salad
> Dinner 2 tiny chipolatas with broccoli cauliflower and celeriac
> Snack was sugar free jelly
> Cashew nuts


You are making a really good start with changes to your diet, well done.


----------



## harbottle

b: Greek yoghurt, strawberries and peanut butter
L: German Doner Kebab ‘gym box’ with Feta. Basically chicken and salad, low carb and low fat.
D: meat free burger, celeriac chips in paprika, green salad with olive oil, red wine vinegar and Dijon mustard. Plus a peanut butter mug cake for pudding and two bottles of Michelob lager.

Naughty snacks: 100% dark chocolate with almonds (16g), almonds, home made granola…I’ve started to snack too much and need to stop.

finger pricking before, an hour and two hours after meals showed levels between 4.8 and 6.1. I do the hour because I like to get an idea of how far up it goes. (Prob because I’m paranoid after metformin was reduced that out would all go wrong and because I used a free Libre sensor in December  and got used to the continuous monitoring!)


----------



## Hungry

Yesterday menu:

Breakfast- 2 rashers grilled bacon on 1slice whole meal toast with 2 x scrambled eggs and 4 thin slices of avocado. Cup of black coffee

Lunch - 1 Grilled chicken breast on a whole wheat pitta with thinly sliced avocado, 2 raw carrots and a cup of black coffee.

Dinner - half a Waitrose Spanish potato omelette and a small glass of red wine. Small jelly pot.

P.S. - Did a big shop yesterday and for the first time since my diagnosis 2 weeks ago really considered what I was buying, I’ve started using the carbs & cals app too.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Bfast  porridge with cream 
Lunch mulligatawny soup
Dinner salmon with noodles that lead to 7.2 on morning fast bloods . So need to continue to do better. However post having Bacon 2 rashers I got them over 2 mushrooms 2 tomatoes and a poached egg with red bush . I’ve had two coffees with cream tested just now to a whopper of 10.5 . So if I have porridge it goes down slightly but cooled breakfast that’s a leap. It was cooked at home . Where am I going wrong ?


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> Bfast  porridge with cream
> Lunch mulligatawny soup
> Dinner salmon with noodles that lead to 7.2 on morning fast bloods . So need to continue to do better. However post having Bacon 2 rashers I got them over 2 mushrooms 2 tomatoes and a poached egg with red bush . I’ve had two coffees with cream tested just now to a whopper of 10.5 . So if I have porridge it goes down slightly but cooled breakfast that’s a leap. It was cooked at home . Where am I going wrong ?


How long before your breakfast was the fasting test and was your post breakfast test after 2 hours.


----------



## rebrascora

Nayshiftin said:


> Bfast  porridge with cream
> Lunch mulligatawny soup
> Dinner salmon with noodles that lead to 7.2 on morning fast bloods . So need to continue to do better. However post having Bacon 2 rashers I got them over 2 mushrooms 2 tomatoes and a poached egg with red bush . I’ve had two coffees with cream tested just now to a whopper of 10.5 . So if I have porridge it goes down slightly but cooled breakfast that’s a leap. It was cooked at home . Where am I going wrong ?


Do you normally have 2 cups of coffee? A second cup will usually push my levels up by 1-2 mmols due to caffeine being a stimulant.

Other than that, what was your pre-meal reading for the cooked breakfast. I see you had a fasting reading of 7.2 but when was that compared to when you ate breakfast? If there was a gap between that reading and eating your breakfast then your pre breakfast reading might have been quite a bit higher than 7.2 due to Dawn Phenomenon/Foot on the Floor syndrome, so your post meal reading might not appear so bad.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> How long before your breakfast was the fasting test and was your post breakfast test after 2 hours.


Yes and it’s now 5.9 Bmmols before lunch


----------



## Nayshiftin

rebrascora said:


> Do you normally have 2 cups of coffee? A second cup will usually push my levels up by 1-2 mmols due to caffeine being a stimulant.
> 
> Other than that, what was your pre-meal reading for the cooked breakfast. I see you had a fasting reading of 7.2 but when was that compared to when you ate breakfast? If there was a gap between that reading and eating your breakfast then your pre breakfast reading might have been quite a bit higher than 7.2 due to Dawn Phenomenon/Foot on the Floor syndrome, so your post meal reading might not appear so bad.


I get that with the dawn phenomenon. I’m still experimenting yes again with what increases after I eat than decreases. I always have a mug of coffee but if I give that up I don’t think life is worth it no more . You’ve to eat meat and not have carbs n oh… 5.9 is getting me moody chat soon


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> I get that with the dawn phenomenon. I’m still experimenting yes again with what increases after I eat than decreases. I always have a mug of coffee but if I give that up I don’t think life is worth it no more . You’ve to eat meat and not have carbs n oh… 5.9 is getting me moody chat soon


That looks like a good before lunch level.


----------



## rebrascora

Nayshiftin said:


> I always have a mug of coffee but if I give that up I don’t think life is worth it no more .


I am not suggesting you give up coffee. My morning coffee with cream is one of my little luxuries which makes up for the other foods I have given up. You may well feel the same. What I was trying to do was explain that if you normally have just one cup of coffee your body gets used to the caffeine in that one cup but then if you occasionally have a second cup, the additional caffeine can cause your BG levels to rise. I am not saying that you shouldn't have a second cup whenever you want but merely trying to explain the higher reading is likely not due to your cooked breakfast, but perhaps other factors like DP and the caffeine in your second cup of coffee, which was what you were querying. I still have a second cup of coffee some days as a special treat, particularly if I feel that I need some "comfort" but I accept that it will raise my BG a bit. 
Great that your levels are back down to a lovely 5.9 before lunch.


----------



## Nayshiftin

rebrascora said:


> I am not suggesting you give up coffee. My morning coffee with cream is one of my little luxuries which makes up for the other foods I have given up. You may well feel the same. What I was trying to do was explain that if you normally have just one cup of coffee your body gets used to the caffeine in that one cup but then if you occasionally have a second cup, the additional caffeine can cause your BG levels to rise. I am not saying that you shouldn't have a second cup whenever you want but merely trying to explain the higher reading is likely not due to your cooked breakfast, but perhaps other factors like DP and the caffeine in your second cup of coffee, which was what you were querying. I still have a second cup of coffee some days as a special treat, particularly if I feel that I need some "comfort" but I accept that it will raise my BG a bit.
> Great that your levels are back down to a lovely 5.9 before lunch.


No please don’t think I’m against what your saying . Please . I am just really in the throws of I need to sort myself out . The blood sugars are just sign posts saying your on a good or bad track. I know o have to sort myself out as I am HUGE . So it’s Me that is fighting . In a tantrum so to speak . Need to adult up over this   I was delighted at lunch but then two hours post lunch it’s 11.9 it’s swinging all the time. I just had tonic water and for lunch I had mince and kiwi fruit so I know a Kiwi is definitely out now. I’ve no idea what to try for supper tonight . Hubby is out and at 11.9 I can hardly have a treat . So testing is helping as obviously before lunch I thought I was doing great when post I’m not . I looked at the strict Keto n that is too little for me at the moment . The low carb def does not go with the low cholesterol looking at both neither really suited. So it’s trying to get what works and what doesn’t . I will possibly have a omlette salad tonight. I have feta cheese and someone said that’s a good chpice . I’m still within cals and the carbs and fats allowed .


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> No please don’t think I’m against what your saying . Please . I am just really in the throws of I need to sort myself out . The blood sugars are just sign posts saying your on a good or bad track. I know o have to sort myself out as I am HUGE . So it’s Me that is fighting . In a tantrum so to speak . Need to adult up over this   I was delighted at lunch but then two hours post lunch it’s 11.9 it’s swinging all the time. I just had tonic water and for lunch I had mince and kiwi fruit so I know a Kiwi is definitely out now. I’ve no idea what to try for supper tonight . Hubby is out and at 11.9 I can hardly have a treat . So testing is helping as obviously before lunch I thought I was doing great when post I’m not . I looked at the strict Keto n that is too little for me at the moment . The low carb def does not go with the low cholesterol looking at both neither really suited. So it’s trying to get what works and what doesn’t . I will possibly have a omlette salad tonight. I have feta cheese and someone said that’s a good chpice . I’m still within cals and the carbs and fats allowed .


I know you said you didn't like meat so what sort of mince was it? and how did you cook it. 1 kiwi is only 5g carb so that shouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> I know you said you didn't like meat so what sort of mince was it? and how did you cook it. 1 kiwi is only 5g carb so that shouldn't have been a problem.


It was steak mince but then there was onion carrot mushroom spinach and yes hubby said it could have been stock cube. It was more like a soup than mince . I am not vegetarian but I don’t like meat but  I had that as hubby had chilli and I don’t fancy cauliflower rice  at the min . So he had chillies in after and kidney beans . So not quite making two different meals . It’s getting that way . Usually I’d have the rice and the veggie sauce then add the mince but I am trying more meat. As hungry all the time. It is as always though my mouth tastes of salt and I’m thirsty again . Can you give me a menu to eat. We have lamb for tomorrow it’s one piece as hubby usually has most of that I like mint sauce with my usual roast but can’t have that no more. Oh and I’d normally have mint sauce with lamb and my hubby has the norm lamb with mint sauce .  Sugar in sauces was the first massive issue I address. That and everything has salad cream had to go. So even though I’m not a sweet eater that was one issue. So my eating changes . I have to have more meat but not in non meat form as Quorn is the same as meat to me. If we have sweet sour chicken I’d have had sauce n rice hubby takes my meat. Does that help you get . If we had burger in chips he’d have the extra burger I’d eat the roll n onion and tomato ketchup with chips . He’s my meat eater. I like cornbeef and I’ll eat chipplattes but I’d rather have a vegetable dish like Mac n cheese


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> It was steak mince but then there was onion carrot mushroom spinach and yes hubby said it could have been stock cube. It was more like a soup than mince . I am not vegetarian but I don’t like meat but  I had that as hubby had chilli and I don’t fancy cauliflower rice  at the min . So he had chillies in after and kidney beans . So not quite making two different meals . It’s getting that way . Usually I’d have the rice and the veggie sauce then add the mince but I am trying more meat. As hungry all the time. It is as always though my mouth tastes of salt and I’m thirsty again . Can you give me a menu to eat. We have lamb for tomorrow it’s one piece as hubby usually has most of that I like mint sauce with my usual roast but can’t have that no more. Oh and I’d normally have mint sauce with lamb and my hubby has the norm lamb with mint sauce .  Sugar in sauces was the first massive issue I address. That and everything has salad cream had to go. So even though I’m not a sweet eater that was one issue. So my eating changes . I have to have more meat but not in non meat form as Quorn is the same as meat to me. If we have sweet sour chicken I’d have had sauce n rice hubby takes my meat. Does that help you get . If we had burger in chips he’d have the extra burger I’d eat the roll n onion and tomato ketchup with chips . He’s my meat eater. I like cornbeef and I’ll eat chipplattes but I’d rather have a vegetable dish like Mac n cheese


It was just a thought you had soya or quorn mince but even that is actually not particularly high on carbs. I agree alternative 'meats' are all wrong for people who don't like meat as it tries to make it the texture of meat which is what people often don't like.
I think you need to concentrate on the big picture rather than the minutia of a teaspoon of mint sauce at less than 2g carb or a dollop of mayonnaise at 1g carb for a spoonful. Things like sweet and sour by their very name are high carb unless you make your own and obviously the rice is high carb.
You could swap your normal pasta for edamame bean or black bean pasta which is only 15g carb /100g dry weight and make the cheese sauce with philadelphia and grated strong cheese.
I am struggling to see what was particularly high carb in your lunch, I doubt it was the stock cube less than 1g carb.
You say you are not vegetarian but it would be worth looking at veggie recipes as they will be designed to make sure there is enough protein as by just leaving out the meat you may not be having enough protein.
You could make a corned beef hash with mashed celeriac or butternut squash instead of potato. 
There are some nice adventurous salads in the recipes in the food forum, not just lettuce, tomato and cucumber.


----------



## Nayshiftin

No I meant I did have so much I would have had at least a tablespoon of sauce and perhaps two of salad cream on chips etc . So I have to change my eating completely . I’m not trying to do that now. As I said it was to let you know what I liked. See Corn beef is not out on keto but out for cholesterol diets. I find one outdoes the other. I think as I say. N omlette maybe good tonight or souo. I adore soup.


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> No I meant I did have so much I would have had at least a tablespoon of sauce and perhaps two of salad cream on chips etc . So I have to change my eating completely . I’m not trying to do that now. As I said it was to let you know what I liked. See Corn beef is not out on keto but out for cholesterol diets. I find one outdoes the other. I think as I say. N omlette maybe good tonight or souo. I adore soup.


It is the chips that are the problem not the salad cream
Try this link to the main site





						Low-carb diet and meal plan
					

Eating a low-carb diet means cutting down on the amount of carbohydrates (carbs) you eat to less than 130g a day. But low-carb eating shouldn’t be no-carb eating. Some carbohydrate foods contain essential vitamins, minerals and fibre, which form an important part of a healthy diet.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
Breakfast - 2 slices of home made keto white bread with 2 fried eggs and a cup of decaf coffee and a big drink of sparkling water.
Lunch - cold sliced duck with a spring onion and a slice of keto bread and some celery - coffee and water to drink
Evening meal - slice of buttered toast made with keto bread water and coffee to drink.

Total carbs all day around - 15g 

I did 30 minutes aerobic exercise as I am trying to get back into the habit.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> It is the chips that are the problem not the salad cream
> Try this link to the main site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low-carb diet and meal plan
> 
> 
> Eating a low-carb diet means cutting down on the amount of carbohydrates (carbs) you eat to less than 130g a day. But low-carb eating shouldn’t be no-carb eating. Some carbohydrate foods contain essential vitamins, minerals and fibre, which form an important part of a healthy diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diabetes.org.uk


Yes I know that but I’ve already said I substitute with celeriac for chips and cauliflower for rice and leek or courgette for pasta . I use bits from the recipes as o don’t eat some of the foods like avocado maverick etc . I enjoy what I like and we have the aubergine Parmesan a lot . I adapt most of them use something like porridge with water no almond milk it is working okay. . What I said re the sauces yes is they add up  because it’s the quantity as well as the type of thing you eat. Salad cream is like ketchup it’s riddled with sugar . Yes sugar had little carbs the carbs in potatoes convert more . But no one gets it it makes no difference. Anyway I am doing my own thing. I have looked and tried those plans but they still don’t change the swings of blood sugars. It’s getting better at times but it’s still not settling down. This morning was 7.4 so it’s better than 10 or more to start. I shall look over the month.


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> No I meant I did have so much I would have had at least a tablespoon of sauce and perhaps two of salad cream on chips etc . So I have to change my eating completely . I’m not trying to do that now. As I said it was to let you know what I liked. See Corn beef is not out on keto but out for cholesterol diets. I find one outdoes the other. I think as I say. N omlette maybe good tonight or souo. I adore soup.


If you like soups you might like this book.


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Soup-Every-Day-Favourite-Recipes
		

I found mine in a charity shop, loads of nice recipes, some more stews than soups


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg with smoked salmon on toast
L: homemade soup, ham. pate, 2 ryvita, pickles gerkin, tomato, half apple
D: sausage and veg casserole, salad half slice bread, half a Kvarg desert with seeds.


----------



## Pookie

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


Was that a real Bounty bar?  A delicious coconutty bar covered in chocolate?  I'm new to all this and thought I would never eat a bar of chocolate ever again.  Is this because you're Type 1 and can neutralise it with insulin?  I'm Type 2, what could I neutralise it with???


----------



## Pookie

Leadinglights said:


> B: scrambled egg with smoked salmon on toast
> L: homemade soup, ham. pate, 2 ryvita, pickles gerkin, tomato, half apple
> D: sausage and veg casserole, salad half slice bread, half a Kvarg desert with seeds.


Would you have had that breakfast on multigrain sourdough?  Does it make any difference if its toasted or not?  Was it only half an apple because you can't do fruit?  What sort of Kvarg desert and why only half?  I'm new to all this and you've already helped me with advice!   I'm now testing regularly with a Libre and shocked to find that even a tiny bit of unsweetened cooking apple puree can cause a huge spike.  This morning I had a few berries in porridge made with almond milk and it shot up from 6.7 to 14.3 the highest I've ever recorded!  Can I just not eat fruit at all?  Is it better to eat breakfast as early as possible or later?  Perhaps I should have same breakfast as you, but I was scared of having bread/toast.  Will I ever eat marmalade again?  Sorry, so many questions!  If you are able to answer ANY of them I'd be so grateful.....


----------



## Pattidevans

Pookie said:


> Was that a real Bounty bar?  A delicious coconutty bar covered in chocolate?  I'm new to all this and thought I would never eat a bar of chocolate ever again.  Is this because you're Type 1 and can neutralise it with insulin?  I'm Type 2, what could I neutralise it with???


Exercise.  But really moderation is the clue.  Don't eat a whole one at  a time.

Yesterday:
Brunch:  1 rasher  thick sliced bacon,  2 slices  toast (Morrisons Wheat, spelt and rye) 2  poached eggs.
Dinner:  Wild Venison  stew with red wine, juniper berries and redcurrant jelly, celeriac mash, sprouts and leeks.  Wild venison has hardly any fat on it. The combination of the stew with the celeriac mash was  a marriage made in heaven!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> If you like soups you might like this book.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Soup-Every-Day-Favourite-Recipes
> 
> 
> I found mine in a charity shop, loads of nice recipes, some more stews than soups


Thank you . I’m finding I’m feeling tons better today. Soup and my morning porridge are my safe  things at the moment so soups and stews sounds wonderful . Thank you.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pookie said:


> Would you have had that breakfast on multigrain sourdough?  Does it make any difference if its toasted or not?  Was it only half an apple because you can't do fruit?  What sort of Kvarg desert and why only half?  I'm new to all this and you've already helped me with advice!   I'm now testing regularly with a Libre and shocked to find that even a tiny bit of unsweetened cooking apple puree can cause a huge spike.  This morning I had a few berries in porridge made with almond milk and it shot up from 6.7 to 14.3 the highest I've ever recorded!  Can I just not eat fruit at all?  Is it better to eat breakfast as early as possible or later?  Perhaps I should have same breakfast as you, but I was scared of having bread/toast.  Will I ever eat marmalade again?  Sorry, so many questions!  If you are able to answer ANY of them I'd be so grateful.....


We have homemade bread cut so the slice is about 30g so less than 15g carb, there is not much difference between breads unless they are those 'low carb' ones. I don't know if toasting makes a difference as I go from the weight of the slice pre toasting. 
I have half an apple as a whole apple would make my lunch more carbs than I try to keep to at less than 20g.
The Kvarg deserts are quark based so high protein, low fat and low carb but the pot is 150g which I find is too much to eat in one go. 
As far as your porridge is concerned It is the porridge not the blueberries which is more likely to be the problem. Try the berries with full fat Greek yogurt and some seeds or nuts.
A small bit of the toast I put a scraping of homemade marmalade a teaspoonful maybe, which is maybe 3g carb.
The book Carbs and Cals was my bible for making portion and food choice decisions so would highly recommend it or any of the apps people use. I must admit I like the book.


----------



## Pookie

Thank you for replying to me.  I must admit I was hoping to know what to eat 'by eye' rather than by weighing because I don't want to draw attention to myself in the kitchen.  I will try half a piece of sourdough with a smear of marmalade.  I had half a slice of toast with scrambled egg and that went well, so I'm hoping maybe toast is ok.    I will try the yoghurt with seeds etc.  I thought I was being good with the porridge and it was diabetic friendly.  I just can't guess it though!
So grateful for your response...


----------



## Pookie

Pattidevans said:


> Exercise.  But really moderation is the clue.  Don't eat a whole one at  a time.
> 
> Yesterday:
> Brunch:  1 rasher  thick sliced bacon,  2 slices  toast (Morrisons Wheat, spelt and rye) 2  poached eggs.
> Dinner:  Wild Venison  stew with red wine, juniper berries and redcurrant jelly, celeriac mash, sprouts and leeks.  Wild venison has hardly any fat on it. The combination of the stew with the celeriac mash was  a marriage made in heaven!


Is celeriac mash any less carby than potato mash?  Sounds delicious...


----------



## Leadinglights

Pookie said:


> Thank you for replying to me.  I must admit I was hoping to know what to eat 'by eye' rather than by weighing because I don't want to draw attention to myself in the kitchen.  I will try half a piece of sourdough with a smear of marmalade.  I had half a slice of toast with scrambled egg and that went well, so I'm hoping maybe toast is ok.    I will try the yoghurt with seeds etc.  I thought I was being good with the porridge and it was diabetic friendly.  I just can't guess it though!
> So grateful for your response...


If you get some measuring spoons or small tubs which you can use to initially weigh things and keep a notebook with your weighings and volumes and then you can then just use the spoon or tub when making things. After a while you will be able to eye ball most things. Carbs and Cals has pictures to give you a hint.
My scales live on the work top.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Pookie said:


> Is celeriac mash any less carby than potato mash?  Sounds delicious...


I love it , it’s easier somehow to digest for me. However it does have a taste you either like or dislike. Quoting carbs n cal book .”per 100g Celeriac has2 g of carbs and 18 cals where potatoes vary with butter or skimmed milk unsure alone but 120g has 122 and 19 carbs with butter . Also 19 carbs with semi skimmed milk and 84 cals so yes a lot lower I would think from that . There is belief here that low carb is best. So I am not suggesting otherwise but all I will say is that Dieticians snd on website it varies as each individual does too. So like me I think it’s trial and error to get balanced and on track. However I know nowt and am no expert best of luck


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> I love it , it’s easier somehow to digest for me. However it does have a taste you either like or dislike. Quoting carbs n cal book .”per 100g Celeriac has2 g of carbs and 18 cals where potatoes vary with butter or skimmed milk unsure alone but 120g has 122 and 19 carbs with butter . Also 19 carbs with semi skimmed milk and 84 cals so yes a lot lower I would think from that . There is belief here that low carb is best. So I am not suggesting otherwise but all I will say is that Dieticians snd on website it varies as each individual does too. So like me I think it’s trial and error to get balanced and on track. However I know nowt and am no expert best of luck


Something mashed with butter will be lower in carbs than the same amount mashed with skimmed milk as butter has no carbs but the milk does.
I tried to grow some celeriac but useless, won't bother again I'll just buy some.


----------



## Pattidevans

From my Collins gem book boiled Celeriac has1.9g carb per 100g.  Whereas mashed potatoes have 15.5g per 100g. Fatsecret.com disagrees and quotes a level for celeriac as 9.2g per 100g. Frankly I think the carbs are negligble and I don't count them. I puree the Celeriac in the food processor with some butter until smooth, then mix  it with a few large spoonfuls of mashed potato to give it some "body".  I do the same with Cauliflower mash. Then again, I'm T1 so don't have to be quite so careful with carbs.  I love the taste of Celeriac.

Sunday:
Brunch: Sausage sandwich.  3 outdoor bred pork chipolatas (total 1.5g carb) on 2 slices wheat, spelt and rye bread, teaspoon burger relish..
Dinner:  Chicken casserole with jerusalem artichokes, lemon, red onion and fennel.  Absolutely yummy.  Adapted from a Nigel Slater recipe for a sausage casserole with the same ingredients.  Supposed to add lots of chopped parsley...turned out what I thought was chopped parsley in a bag in the freezer was Tarragon, but actually the tarragon worked really well.  Had it with runner beans.

Today:
Brunch: Pastrami, coleslaw and tomato sandwich on same bread as yesterday.
Dinner tonight will be the Venison Casserole from Saturday with the celeriac mash and the remaining runner beans.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> Something mashed with butter will be lower in carbs than the same amount mashed with skimmed milk as butter has no carbs but the milk does.
> I tried to grow some celeriac but useless, won't bother again I'll just buy some.


I quoted from last years book . Carbs n cals so you argue with them not I


----------



## Pattidevans

TBH different sources always disagree.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Yes, I also think counting carbs for type one works but for type two . As you say each book is different and also each person is different . I am different different days . Some days I do very little other days I do not stop    Some nights I sleep others I do not. Sometimes different medication and lots of thing will affect the way our metabolisms are   age I think must play a part . I’m on a loss as to thinking I’ll ever get a plan I can stick to snd feel good . Had enough tbh


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt and strawberries
L: Subway Salad box with double helping of Chicken Tikka
D: Salmon with onion, fennel, orange and celeriac chunky chips made in the air fryer.

Snacks: a satsuma, almonds, walnuts, Hungarian Salami + a bag of Snaffling Pig Porky Puffs. 

I'm currently wearing Libre sensor and it seems the sensor is totally different to finger pricking, generally 1/2 mmol/L higher. Before lunch it was showing 6.8, but a finger prick test gave me 4.6! I thought even though it's out, it might show the 'trend' but that seems to be strange as well, like it's getting stuck.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Something mashed with butter will be lower in carbs than the same amount mashed with skimmed milk as butter has no carbs but the milk does.
> I tried to grow some celeriac but useless, won't bother again I'll just buy some.


Interesting to know you didn't have success growing it..... especially as it is quite expensive to buy.
I bought some seeds last year to give it a try but completely forgot to sow them, so I was going to give it a go this year. Any thoughts on what may have gone wrong for you or tips for possible success?


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> Interesting to know you didn't have success growing it..... especially as it is quite expensive to buy.
> I bought some seeds last year to give it a try but completely forgot to sow them, so I was going to give it a go this year. Any thoughts on what may have gone wrong for you or tips for possible success?


2020 I bought some plug plants and had some which were lots of straggly roots and a bulb about the size of a large orange, this year raised my own seedlings and got them in early but bulbs about the size of a golf ball so not worth the bother. I'm not sure why, I wonder if the ground is not rich enough but other root veg don't like rich ground. 
I know they don't like being dry but I kept them well watered. So I'm at a loss to know why.


----------



## rebrascora

harbottle said:


> I'm currently wearing Libre sensor and it seems the sensor is totally different to finger pricking, generally 1/2 mmol/L higher. Before lunch it was showing 6.8, but a finger prick test gave me 4.6! I thought even though it's out, it might show the 'trend' but that seems to be strange as well, like it's getting stuck.


I find that Libre almost always reads slightly lower than a finger prick but it is helpful to compare them when your levels are reasonably stable because there is an approximate 15min lag between the blood that a finger prick reads and the interstitial fluid that Libre reads. Libre 2 has an algorithm which tries to predict what the blood reading would be 15 mins from taking a reading by extrapolating from previous levels but it isn't always accurate so I tend to only compare when Libre levels have been reasonably static for some time.... half an hour or so. Also the first couple of days with a new sensor can be less accurate for some people unless you apply the sensor and then leave it for a couple of days before activating it. This is because the tissue in your arm may react to a foreign body suddenly appearing in it's midst, even when it it a sterile filament, it can take a couple of days to get over that reaction...... Just some things to consider with Libre. It is an absolutely brilliant bit of kit but you have to understand it's limitations and it isn't sadly 100% reliable.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, strawberries, blueberries and 10g All Bran
L: homemade soup, ham, pork, bit of roll, tomato, celery, brie, half apple
D: lightly dusted sole, squash, salad, half Kvarg desert and seeds


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> 2020 I bought some plug plants and had some which were lots of straggly roots and a bulb about the size of a large orange, this year raised my own seedlings and got them in early but bulbs about the size of a golf ball so not worth the bother. I'm not sure why, I wonder if the ground is not rich enough but other root veg don't like rich ground.
> I know they don't like being dry but I kept them well watered. So I'm at a loss to know why.


We grew them from seed thrn plss as bred out but that was around May/ June last year . Once the hard frost gets them on February I’ll reap mine then . Like Parsnips they seem to grow  leaves first then the root takes a good 8 months to develop and as I say usually I take them out of my garden here in the U.K. in Late / Feb March .


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> We grew them from seed thrn plss as bred out but that was around May/ June last year . Once the hard frost gets them on February I’ll reap mine then . Like Parsnips they seem to grow  leaves first then the root takes a good 8 months to develop and as I say usually I take them out of my garden here in the U.K. in Late / Feb March .


Perhaps I'm being too impatient.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> Perhaps I'm being too impatient.


I think you may have thought brilliant leaves on top but it’s the bulb and that takes longer. Worth a try but they need a winter to form


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> Perhaps I'm being too impatient.


However I will add they are not as great as the shops more like a size of a  swede. So maybe I’m not patient enough either.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Nayshiftin said:


> I think you may have thought brilliant leaves on top but it’s the bulb and that takes longer. Worth a try but they need a winter to form


The other thing is did you cut the flower head off ? If that’s not taken off then it just goes to seed n no root bulb forms


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> The other thing is did you cut the flower head off ? If that’s not taken off then it just goes to seed n no root bulb forms


Never had a flower head.
Most things I grow are successful so it feels defeatist to give up on these.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> Never had a flower head.
> Most things I grow are successful so it feels defeatist to give up on these.


Well done , I’m usually only really successful with potatoes, tomatoes , runner beans and my cabbages mainly feeds the pigeons and white fly. In pots I do chillies and I have rhubarb that since we moved here is not as easy. My n apple tree last year flowered but no fruit came . So we shall see this year . I like gardening but it can be pricey and soul destroying .Blight took most tomatoes last year too. So we all get our successes and well as you say we are daft enough to try again


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> Well done , I’m usually only really successful with potatoes, tomatoes , runner beans and my cabbages mainly feeds the pigeons and white fly. In pots I do chillies and I have rhubarb that since we moved here is not as easy. My n apple tree last year flowered but no fruit came . So we shall see this year . I like gardening but it can be pricey and soul destroying .Blight took most tomatoes last year too. So we all get our successes and well as you say we are daft enough to try again


Apples were poor last year as well, I have a russet which usually gives more apples than we know what to do with but virtually none. I regard some things as a challenge and grow for that reason. I have an allotment and always seem to plant more than we need though things do freeze well. I usually grow lots of different squashes and tomatoes but they are in the polytunnel, can't beat home grown tomatoes for flavour.
Badgers trashed my sweet corn and carrots, they even moved a heavy cage off the carrots to get at them. We have to protect most things of the pigeons eat them.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Leadinglights said:


> Apples were poor last year as well, I have a russet which usually gives more apples than we know what to do with but virtually none. I regard some things as a challenge and grow for that reason. I have an allotment and always seem to plant more than we need though things do freeze well. I usually grow lots of different squashes and tomatoes but they are in the polytunnel, can't beat home grown tomatoes for flavour.
> Badgers trashed my sweet corn and carrots, they even moved a heavy cage off the carrots to get at them. We have to protect most things of the pigeons eat them.


Wow that’s great no I have tiny garden and try . I did grow one pumpkin from a side stall plant but it was for show not for the eating . I might try squash this year . No polytunbel and no allotment . However I do suffer from arthritis and maybe with my new hip I’ll get more done this year. Would love to know more and grow more.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g All bran
L homemade soup, cheese, ham, 2 ryvita, small pear
D: mushroom, bacon and cheese omelette, broccoli and mangetout, half a roll, half Kvarg desert and seeds.

It is surprising how far 4 Cumberland sausages, 6 slices of chorizo, half aubergine, green pepper, courgette, mushrooms, half tin baked beans made into a sausage casserole for 2 portions then I added a cheese and breadcrumb topping which I used half for 2 portions, then the rest I made into soup which has done 4 portions.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Yes , I love doing lots with vegetables .   So All bran is good in a small portion. Do love Greek yoghurt and blueberries. Yum. Love a mushroom with the bacon omlette . Don’t care for chorizo anytime . But I had  similiar I had yoghurt and seeds for bfast . Lunch nimble and salad sandwich . Then last night I had feta aubergine courgette  tinned tomatoes garlic and onion with a small portion of couscous as we had no burger wheat . . I need to shop as snd of month and really struggling what to buy .


----------



## Leadinglights

B: greek yoghurt, blueberries, Lizi's granola
L: tuna pate, cucumber, tomato, 2 ryvita, half apple, few nuts
D: chicken tikka, salad, half roll, sugarfree jelly with raspberries and sour cherries and cream


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - cheese, mayo & spring onion sandwich, peppermint aero
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with spring onions, baby potatoes, sprouts, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
bedtime - 5 digestives and quarter of a pint of water

Today 
B - same as yesterday
D - chilli chicken breast slices & mayo sandwich, bar Aldi's moser roth orange mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere 
Rest of day will be
T - king prawn, mozzarella & spring onion omelette with baby potatoes, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
bedtime - will leave to see what levels are

Have also had numerous lifts throughout today so far with no idea why and even trickier seen as I have no sensor on xx


----------



## Donnawatson

What is this burgen bread please


----------



## Leadinglights

Donnawatson said:


> What is this burgen bread please


It is the make of a low carb bread soy and linseed but people have been finding it difficult to find in supermarkets but the carbs per slice make it a good option. There are other low carb breads to be found LivLife I believe is one


----------



## Donnawatson

Leadinglights said:


> It is the make of a low carb bread soy and linseed but people have been finding it difficult to find in supermarkets but the carbs per slice make it a good option. There are other low carb breads to be found LivLife I believe is one


I find it really hard to find low carb bread. At the moment I use granary or seed sensation


----------



## janw

@Donnawatson My Asda have started getting it in stock again, it has been "revamped" and now looks like this:





 I tend to buy Hovis Nimble, smaller slices but 8.1 carbs per slice, so pretty low.


----------



## Pattidevans

janw said:


> My Asda have started getting it in stock again, it has been "revamped" and now looks like this:


Thanks for that @janw now I know what to look for.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Saturday: Breakfast Exante shake
snack: 10g manchego cheese
lunch: plain 3 egg omlette
dinner: 200g konjak pasta, 50g tomato sauce, 10g cheese. 
3 walnuts for pudding.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g granola
L: scrambled egg on toast, apple
D: edamame bean pasta, veg and red pesto sauce, salad, jelly and cream


----------



## janw

Not to be followed - still recovering from the lurgy, eating what will stay down diet  

Friday (too carby, falls a bit short on fats and too short on protein)

Lunch - two slices Hovis wholemeal, buttered, one topped with egg mayo, other with a taster of NAS strawberry jam. A Saint coconut and choc bar. Quavers
Dinner - 4 tempura bettered chines style chicken balls, cauliflower rice with onion, garlic, green pepper and mushroom. 3 red seedless grapes
Snacks/Supper - Quavers and Skinny popcorn

Saturday (carb and fat heavy, not enough protein)

Lunch - Quavers, Graze lemon blueberry oat boost square
Dinner - One thin cut steak, 2 oven baked large mushrooms, a few skin-on fries, 2 battered onion rings, mini corn cob with butter. 3 strawberries with single cream.
Supper - Hovis crackers with an Asda mature cheddar cheese stick


----------



## Donnawatson

What butter/margarine do people use. Which is the best one


----------



## janw

@Donnawatson Personally I still use Anchor spreadable or sometimes Aldi's "Valley" as it tastes much the same. I can't have anything containing olive oil and other spreads taste like plastic to me, so it has to be the real thing for me. I pick up cheaper spreads for hubby as I don't want his carby toast crumbs in my butter


----------



## Leadinglights

Donnawatson said:


> What butter/margarine do people use. Which is the best one


Normal salted butter. Not Anchor or Lurpak I don't like the taste.


----------



## Pattidevans

West Country butter with sea salt crystals. Or for cooking plain unsalted.  Both natural products with no artificial stuff in them.  No time for the spreadable things which are contaminated with water/oil.


----------



## Donnawatson

Leadinglights said:


> Normal salted butter. Not Anchor or Lurpak I don't like the taste.


Is lurpak OK though cos I love it


----------



## Leadinglights

Donnawatson said:


> Is lurpak OK though cos I love it


Why not, it is just butter. No Carbs.


----------



## Pattidevans

Donnawatson said:


> Is lurpak OK though cos I love it


From a diabetic perspective yes as it has no carbs, but Lurpak spreadable is butter mixed with rapeseed oil, which is a transfat.  Personally I give transfats a wide berth.  You'd be better off with normal Lurpak.  I just leave my butter out of the fridge so it is spreadable.

Anyway...
Thursday:
Breakfast:  Greek yoghurt with blueberries
Lunch: Had a couple of girlfriends round for lunch which was home made minted pea soup with Morrisons wheat, spelt and rye bread.  Followed by chocolate orange brioche pudding.
Evening:  Wasn't hungry so just had an egg mayo and cress sandwich.

Friday:
Brunch: Egg Mayo, cress and Torchon ham sandwich on Morrisons bread.
Dinner:  Half jacket potato with a beef in red wine stew.  Small fruit platter with a bit of melon, some mango and blueberries.

Saturday: 
Brunch: 2 poached eggs on 1 slice Morrisons bread toasted, 1 rasher thick cut bacon.
Dinner: Risotto made with dried and fresh mushrooms and a large dollop from a jar of "Delice aux Champignons with a whisper of truffle" or at least that's how I translated it.... it was a christmas gift to hubby.   Been staring at me from the shelf every time I opened the cupboard, so decided to try it.  Delicious in the risotto, and I didn't spike from the risotto!

Today:
Brunch:  Scrambled eggs with some mushrooms not used in the risotto, 1 slice wheat, spelt and rye toasted.
Dinner: Will be roast pork, roasted Jerusalem artichokes with garlic and rosemary, roast carrots with cumin seeds and sprouts.  Followed by the remains of the choccie orange brioche pud.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> From a diabetic perspective yes as it has no carbs, but Lurpak spreadable is butter mixed with rapeseed oil, which is a transfat.  Personally I give transfats a wide berth.  You'd be better off with normal Lurpak.  I just leave my butter out of the fridge so it is spreadable.
> 
> Anyway...
> Thursday:
> Breakfast:  Greek yoghurt with blueberries
> Lunch: Had a couple of girlfriends round for lunch which was home made minted pea soup with Morrisons wheat, spelt and rye bread.  Followed by chocolate orange brioche pudding.
> Evening:  Wasn't hungry so just had an egg mayo and cress sandwich.
> 
> Friday:
> Brunch: Egg Mayo, cress and Torchon ham sandwich on Morrisons bread.
> Dinner:  Half jacket potato with a beef in red wine stew.  Small fruit platter with a bit of melon, some mango and blueberries.
> 
> Saturday:
> Brunch: 2 poached eggs on 1 slice Morrisons bread toasted, 1 rasher thick cut bacon.
> Dinner: Risotto made with dried and fresh mushrooms and a large dollop from a jar of "Delice aux Champignons with a whisper of truffle" or at least that's how I translated it.... it was a christmas gift to hubby.   Been staring at me from the shelf every time I opened the cupboard, so decided to try it.  Delicious in the risotto, and I didn't spike from the risotto!
> 
> Today:
> Brunch:  Scrambled eggs with some mushrooms not used in the risotto, 1 slice wheat, spelt and rye toasted.
> Dinner: Will be roast pork, roasted Jerusalem artichokes with garlic and rosemary, roast carrots with cumin seeds and sprouts.  Followed by the remains of the choccie orange brioche pud.


Your menu looks great.
I don't consider the 'spreadables' to be be real butter. The butter with the salt crystals seems a rarity at the moment in the shops.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Your menu looks great.
> I don't consider the 'spreadables' to be be real butter. The butter with the salt crystals seems a rarity at the moment in the shops.


Thank you!  Me blushes... but do remember I am T1 and I wouldn't necessarily recommend the same to a T2.

Lidl do the West Country Butter with sea salt and ISTR  Aldi also do it.


----------



## janw

Sunday

Lunch - Hovis crackers with a mini stick of mature cheese, packet of Quavers. Two sugar free Marie biscuits with a cup of tea
Dinner - Pork Belly joint, few roast potatoes, stuffing, small yorkshire pudding, spring greens, a little roast carrot and gravy, followed by a few red seedless grapes
Supper - Hovis crackers and mini mature cheese stick. One mini Moments choc/ice cream lolly

Decaf coffee with sugar free caramel syrup and single cream. Another tea. Water.


----------



## Gwynn

Wow, looking through this thread shows how you all take great care in your diets.

Butter: I personally like the Kerrygold butter. Great taste.

Todays meals, pretty much the same as yesterday as the main food was split across two days (this is day 2)

*Breakfast* : Small amount of Shreddies & AllBran, half a small Banana, a touch of Skimmed Milk.
*Morning Snack*: A Pear. 1 Ryvita & Butter
*Lunch*: Small Tuna salad
*Afternoon Snack*: 1 Ritz biscuit thing & Butter
*Tea*: Teryaki Beef, carrots, Cauliflower
*Evening Snack*: Raspberries, Strawberries
*Night*: An Orange

*All in* 1105 Calories, 119g Carbs

Just a quick note. 

The Teryaki beef is from M&S and is very tasty and good value as it does 4 meals
The carrots and cauliflower are both cooked in a beef stock in a Ninja Foodi as a pressure cooker. Cooking time 1 minute (but it does take 8 mins to get up to pressure). The taste is better than I have ever tasted....ever! I am amazed (so is my wife...with the taste, not my cooking  )

I never liked carrots or cauliflower much before. Now I really like them.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Pattidevans said:


> Thank you!  Me blushes... but do remember I am T1 and I wouldn't necessarily recommend the same to a T2.
> 
> Lidl do the West Country Butter with sea salt and ISTR  Aldi also do it.


I am hearing you … type 1 and type 2 eat so differently due to having insulin replace your bodies own with type 1 whereas in type 2 we don’t usually get insulin as it’s there either not working properly or just not effective enough . I am however not going to be popular but on the forum it seems we need to divide and split out more . I’m so confused with low carb low cholesterol the few things I do eat only to find yikes you should not eat that. My bad mentality says grr and beats myself up with even worse stuff. It’s sorta diet mode your losing your exercising all good boxes ticked then you gain so you have a packet of crisps chocs cakes wine all the baddies just because perhaps you’ve gained more fluid that week .   My pendulum for diabetes swings I eat porridge and no effect I have berries erythritol a Greek yoghurt n it swings up 5 Bmmols . But then it could be exercise trips to the loo it could be medication not sleeping and up half the night too. For type 2 I need to lose weight . I want to stop sweating going cold . Stop mod swings and the  awful headaches but nowt works . I’ve tried metformin and did not get o it if bed except yo go to little room . I hate this. Has anyone else type 2 felt like forgetting about it and just not caring ? Then feel guilty.I guess because if type 1 we’d not have that choice. Many go into remission but are they the skinny ones ? I wish we had type 2 separate as I think type 1 may feel I think they are different and they are but that’s not to say I think less of you just I can’t get my head around what’s what☺️


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> I am hearing you … type 1 and type 2 eat so differently due to having insulin replace your bodies own with type 1 whereas in type 2 we don’t usually get insulin as it’s there either not working properly or just not effective enough . I am however not going to be popular but on the forum it seems we need to divide and split out more . I’m so confused with low carb low cholesterol the few things I do eat only to find yikes you should not eat that. My bad mentality says grr and beats myself up with even worse stuff. It’s sorta diet mode your losing your exercising all good boxes ticked then you gain so you have a packet of crisps chocs cakes wine all the baddies just because perhaps you’ve gained more fluid that week .   My pendulum for diabetes swings I eat porridge and no effect I have berries erythritol a Greek yoghurt n it swings up 5 Bmmols . But then it could be exercise trips to the loo it could be medication not sleeping and up half the night too. For type 2 I need to lose weight . I want to stop sweating going cold . Stop mod swings and the  awful headaches but nowt works . I’ve tried metformin and did not get o it if bed except yo go to little room . I hate this. Has anyone else type 2 felt like forgetting about it and just not caring ? Then feel guilty.I guess because if type 1 we’d not have that choice. Many go into remission but are they the skinny ones ? I wish we had type 2 separate as I think type 1 may feel I think they are different and they are but that’s not to say I think less of you just I can’t get my head around what’s what☺️


You may be one of those people who get bad effects with erythritol so may be give that a miss and just stick with the berries and Yoghurt.
You may find this link helpful

Freshwell Low Carb Project – Real Food, Low Carb, Good ...https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk


----------



## Nayshiftin

Thank you , the berries are frozen if fresh I don’t uses erythritol. It might just be that. Thank you for the link .


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries, Greek Yoghurt Peanut butter
L: Subway Chicken Tikka Salad
D: Mushroom, Peppers, Onion and Garlic pizza (Passata used as the base with Mozzarella, 60g) plus a 'protein pot' from ALDI - pizza made with 'lo dough' as the base. Loads of black pepper and herbs added. Delicious. First Pizza since diagnosis and I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Snack: Satsuma and 20g of Pork Scratchings plus almonds. 

Went to bed with BG measuring 5.0, which was good.


----------



## Pattidevans

Nayshiftin said:


> Thank you , the berries are frozen if fresh I don’t uses erythritol. It might just be that. Thank you for the link .


1 teaspoon of runny honey would only add about 6g carbs and it's much more natural.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Pattidevans said:


> 1 teaspoon of runny honey would only add about 6g carbs and it's much more natural.


Thanks for that . The other thing I was going to ask is does you blood sugar rise more the more obese I am


----------



## Pattidevans

Nayshiftin said:


> Thanks for that . The other thing I was going to ask is does you blood sugar rise more the more obese I am


Well, the thing is that the more weight you are carrying the more it increases your insulin resistance... so in an oblique way I suppose it does.  The more weight you can lose the less insulin resistance you will have.


----------



## Felinia

Too much yesterday!!!
Today is:
Breakfast: Strawberry Exante shake
Lunch: 220ml Gazpacho and 3 vegan California rolls
Dinner: 130gm pork steak, cauliflower cheese, spinach, peas, broad beans, apple sauce
Snack: None
Daily: 175ml semi skimmed milk, Fybogel, cod liver oil, Benecol cholesterol lowering drink
Exercise: 55 mins Aquafit
1103 cals so far


----------



## Donnawatson

Today I had 
Breakfast - 2xweetabix walnuts semi skimmed milk and coffee
Lunch -egg sandwich on seed sensation  and a coffee
Tea -lamb shank 1 roast potato roasted parsnips and sprouts carrots green beans and gravy and a cup of coffee


----------



## janw

Monday - a "whoopsie" day from not reading the info on the package....

Lunch - Topside of beef and coleslaw sandwich and a packet of Quavers
Dinner - Basa fillet lightly dusted (14 blinking carbs!!! ouch), a few baby potatoes and fine green beans. A few small red grapes, strawberry jelly pot.
Supper - WW popcorn bar, 2 sugar-free Marie biscuits, 2 Hovis crackers
Drinks - tea, coffee, normal and decaf, water


----------



## Felinia

Today's menu is:
B: Poached egg on one 35gm slice wholemeal toast
L: 500ml red pepper and tomato soup
D: Baked chicken with 3/4 plate of veggies (broccoli, spinach, carrots, petit pois, broad beans, baby corn) and cranberry gravy
Plus 175ml semi skimmed milk, cholesterol lowering drink, cod liver oil
So far 950 cals and 78gm carbs the lot


----------



## Donnawatson

Today's menu
Breakfast  2 x cheese  cup of coffee
Lunch    3 Jacobs crackers with cheese filling cup of coffee
Tea   diced beef with onion  mash cabbage sprouts and gravy cup of coffee
 Drank water through the day


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today.
Brunch: Avocado mixed with mayonnaise and hot sauce and a tiny preserved lemon served in half a scooped out tomato and two sticks of celery.  Steamed sponge pudding made with oat fibre and psyllium husk and butter and vanilla and caramel flavour.  Mango and pineapple vitamin tea to drink.

Evening meal: Rose flavoured ice cream made with double cream and almond milk and allulose and rose water and vanilla.  A small chunk of parmesan cheese and a large drink of mineral water and a bedtime vitamin tea with magnesium.

Carbs for the entire day - fewer than ten
Blood sugar all day around 5.6mmol/L

I am not particularly hungry at the moment as recovering from a mild bout of omicron which has reduced my appetite and made me too tired to cook properly so relying on high fat high calorie easy food rather than cooking properly although I did make the sponge pudding - I don't count that as cooking because it is just mixing an egg and stuff and then bunging it in the microwave for 3 minutes and then eating it. The ice cream was super fast as well as I have a machine and it only takes 30 minutes.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Nayshiftin said:


> Thanks for that . The other thing I was going to ask is does you blood sugar rise more the more obese I am


I am fairly obese and I seem to have beaten the insulin resistance issue. I think it is because I eat a LOT of fibre and that keeps the blood sugars more easily regulated.
I use konjac instead of rice and pasta these days instead of cauliflower - I find cauli in big portions spikes me but not in moderate portions.  I make my own bread and cakes and use a lot of psyllium husk, oat fibre ( the brand I use is a pure white powder and has zero carbs in it) and flax seed and chia seeds and that makes a big difference.
I also drink a lot of water.  My blood sugar can go high just because I haven't been drinking enough water during the day and sometimes when it is around 7 I can drink a big glass of water and the next reading is between 5.5 and 6.0
I've also found peppermint tea works to reduce my levels.


----------



## harbottle

B: yoghurt, raspberries, peanut butter, cinnamon.
L: Two BeFree salad and Feta wraps (Feta, Peppers, Lettuce, tomato, cucumber + pepper and olive oil)
D: Celeriac chips with paprika, cod in a crust of pistachios, garlic and basil.


----------



## janw

Tuesday 
Lunch - Boiled egg and toasted, buttered "soldiers", a few red grapes, Graze lemon blueberry oat boost square, packet of Quavers
Dinner - 2 small lamb chops baked, a few baby potatoes, broccoli and a taste of mint jelly. Strawberries, single cream and chia seeds.
Supper - Hovis crackers, a mini cheese stick, skinny popcorn
Drinks - caramel coffee, normal and decaf, water, a little Pepsi max cherry


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs and slice toast
L: home soup, cheese, pate, 2 crackers, tomato, pickled gerkins, half apple
D: rack barbeque ribs, broccoli and mangetout, apple crumble and cream


----------



## janw

Wednesday

Lunch - Nimble toasted fried egg sandwich, one kiwi and some single cream
Dinner - 2 chicken breast skewers (plain) with homemade fried cauliflower rice with onion, garlic, orange and green peppers, baby spinach (lots), tomato puree, herbs and seasonings. Low-cal raspberry jelly pot.
Supper/Snacks - Hovis crackers, mini cheese stick, WW peanut butter and peanut bar, packet of quavers
Drinks - Tea, coffee, water, a little Pepsi max cherry


----------



## harbottle

B: Peanut butter, berries + Yoghurt
L: Leftover chicken Bhuna (Home made) with Cauliflower rice
D: Mushroom, Pepper and onion pizza made from a Lo Dough base.

Snacks: Porky Puffs, nuts & two low fat Baby Bel.

Lots of black coffee.


----------



## RirisR

B. Yoghurt, chia seeds, raspberries coffee
L. 1 slice of toasted livlife topped with Tuna and a teaspoon of garlic mayo
D Pork Chop fried onions cauliflower cheese. jelly with 3 manderine oranges
    half a merangue nest and squirty cream. coffee


----------



## Nidge76

B. Boiled egg & 1 slice of wholemeal toast.
L. 1 wholemeal tortilla wrap.  Half with ham & tomato and half with houmous, lettuce, cucumber & tomatoes.  Blueberries.
D. Fillet of salmon with avocado & red onion salsa, 1 small sweet potato, asparagus, peas & carrots.

Snacks - 1 banana and 30g walnuts.


----------



## Nayshiftin

I cannot type here. Have a new book and still trying to muster what I can swap things I don’t like . Smoked salmon , avacado , steak . Seem to be among the things I need to exchange .


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> I cannot type here. Have a new book and still trying to muster what I can swap things I don’t like . Smoked salmon , avacado , steak . Seem to be among the things I need to exchange .


At one time I had a huge folder of recipes I had torn out of magazines of things I liked, didn't bother with the rest. You could make your own 'book' with recipes from here or the internet.
Try things and if they are OK blood glucose wise bank then for future use.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Yes, that’s what I am doing . Breakfast I cope with . Lunch usually soup or salad I cope well with. Or omelettes but it’s dinners especially if in a rush or out and I am seeing my bad pattern if I fail once I continue too long so I am working towards that line. Some one has said it’s getting things so I am not hungry and I best when not alone. I have things for hubby but can even eat out of the freezer if I am hungry. Blood sugar is 9.5 That is on metformin now which to be fair has raised it rather than lower. I am stopping it today as cannot cope with stomach pain . Toilet trips and well I eat more and go out less as need to be near a loo.


----------



## RirisR

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes, that’s what I am doing . Breakfast I cope with . Lunch usually soup or salad I cope well with. Or omelettes but it’s dinners especially if in a rush or out and I am seeing my bad pattern if I fail once I continue too long so I am working towards that line. Some one has said it’s getting things so I am not hungry and I best when not alone. I have things for hubby but can even eat out of the freezer if I am hungry. Blood sugar is 9.5 That is on metformin now which to be fair has raised it rather than lower. I am stopping it today as cannot cope with stomach pain . Toilet trips and well I eat more and go out less as need to be near a loo.


Are you on slow release Metformin ? I take mine after meals this seems to suit
only the occasional bout of ibs talk to your dr. he could help


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes, that’s what I am doing . Breakfast I cope with . Lunch usually soup or salad I cope well with. Or omelettes but it’s dinners especially if in a rush or out and I am seeing my bad pattern if I fail once I continue too long so I am working towards that line. Some one has said it’s getting things so I am not hungry and I best when not alone. I have things for hubby but can even eat out of the freezer if I am hungry. Blood sugar is 9.5 That is on metformin now which to be fair has raised it rather than lower. I am stopping it today as cannot cope with stomach pain . Toilet trips and well I eat more and go out less as need to be near a loo.


Good plan, not everybody tolerates metformin. I thought you were not going to take it. How long have you been having it and is it the slow release version if not then that might be better for you.


----------



## Nayshiftin

RirisR said:


> Are you on slow release Metformin ? I take mine after meals this seems to suit
> only the occasional bout of ibs talk to your dr. he could help


I’ve tried both but started statins this time which had I thought slight constipation effect  . Sorry tmi but the ibs is soul destroying and not helping as I was getting readings of 7 at most and done 5.8 now it’s lowest is 9 so in wrong direction. The flare ups must outdi benefits. However I have an inflamed arm fromCovid do that could be sugar up too . I am going to have weekend off metformin and try to at least enjoy out Nordic walking today want to cycle tomorrow so that’s my plan . That n new diet book. oh the joy.


----------



## Leadinglights

Nayshiftin said:


> I’ve tried both but started statins this time which had I thought slight constipation effect  . Sorry tmi but the ibs is soul destroying and not helping as I was getting readings of 7 at most and done 5.8 now it’s lowest is 9 so in wrong direction. The flare ups must outdi benefits. However I have an inflamed arm fromCovid do that could be sugar up too . I am going to have weekend off metformin and try to at least enjoy out Nordic walking today want to cycle tomorrow so that’s my plan . That n new diet book. oh the joy.


Hopefully the higher readings are temporary and just a reaction to your vaccine and upset stomach. Testing before and after your meals may be more useful at the moment so you can sort out meals which suit you.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Yes they are not too bad so your right but I can’t cope with Metformin . I am dreading letting practice know because they look like they never believe me or I am just a nuisance.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: creamy mushrooms on toast
L: cooked meat, cheese, pickled red cabbage, 2 crackers, tomato, half apple
D: homemade burgers, salad, half roll, sour cherries and half Kvarg desert and seeds.


----------



## Felinia

What a disappointing day yesterday.  So looking forward to trying a new cafe, only to turn up to find the only 2 low carb options not loaded with bread, rice, potato or pastry had been removed from the menu, but the website not updated (still).  The only item left, which was in any way suitable was the carb heavy leek and potato soup with bread (which I sent back).  I was not offered a salad garnish instead of bread, and not given a discount.  Following suggestions from members, I have emailed the cafe requesting a low carb option be included, and salad offered as an alternative to bread or chips.  We'll see.
B: Strawberry Exante
L: Leek and potato soup
D: Poached egg, premium sausage, small slice of toast (nothing taken out of freezer as I was not expecting to have to do a main meal)

Today:
B: Lemon Exante
L: HM yellow vegetable soup
D: Stir fry vegetables with soy sauce, 5 spice and chicken


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
Breakfast - 2 poached eggs on a bed of spinach with melted cheese on top Drink - Taylors Malty Biscuit Flavour tea.

Evening meal - I made a paste from two tiny preserved lemons and unsalted butter and oregano and two small cloves of garlic and stuffed that under the skin of a whole chicken and slow roasted it with celeriac and three small shallot onions as a trivet. Had some of the chicken with a bowl of konjac noodles and mushrooms cooked in the drippings.

Drink - mango and pineapple vitamin tea which has 0.5 g of carbs per teabag and I made three big cups from it.


----------



## RirisR

Today
Usual breakfast of greek yoghurt chia and raspberries have cut out the weetabix and milk as trying to lower carbs
L. one slice of livlife bread buttered and bacon and mushrooms
Tea will be 3 chipolata sausages scrambled eggs rest  of mushrooms Jelly and cream
have coffee to drink after meals and water if thirsty.


----------



## Lucyr

My meals are nothing to be copied at the moment since the medications make me feel sick…

Yesterday

Breakfast - half a coffee
Lunch - M&S chicken salad sandwich & crisps
Tea - piece of toast
Snack - few mini eggs (chocolate not hard boiled)

Today (trying to eat something with some actual nutrients in though no appetite until about 3pm when I suddenly felt ravenous)

Breakfast - small banana, well diluted orange juice.
Lunch - Reheated chicken & veg pasta with cheese, though only a few forkfuls of it. Sugar free jelly.
Snack - bit of a plum
Tea - chicken, potato and green beans ready meal. Was only 230 calories and 22 carbs so one slice bread and butter too.
Also had a few coffees with whole milk.


----------



## Felinia

Today's food

B: Boiled egg and soldiers
L:

D:


----------



## Lucyr

Today

Breakfast1: Glass of diluted orange juice to wash the drugs down 

Brealfast2: low sugar baked beans on one toast

Lunch: Brie and bacon toastie with salad and a white coffee (bg unimpressed though it didn’t mind the beans on toast earlier!)

Snack: kitkat 

Dinner: Chicken tikka masala with cauliflower rice

probably have a sugar free jelly or some fruit after tea


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt, blueberries, sour cherries, 10g granola
L : coked meat, cheese, pickled red cabbage, cucumber, 2 ryvita, half apple
D: homemade meatballs, tomato sauce, edamame bean pasta, parmesan, broccoli, sugarfree jelly with mixed fruit in and cream.


----------



## janw

Saturday

L - one slice of Schneider Brot protein bread (a new find, for me, in Asda), buttered with a slice of topside beef, handful of baby spinach and a squeeze of mayo. Half a dozen grapes
D - Jacket sweet potato with a minced steak mild chili, just a few kidney beans. A few more grapes
Supper/Snack - a Hovis cracker, breakfast biscuits and a mature cheese mini stick. Quavers and a peanut butter popcorn bar.
Drinks - 2 decaf coffees with sugar free toffee caramel syrup and double cream, water and some Pepsi cherry max


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, mushrooms and egg, slice of toast
L: homemade soup, ham, cheese, half roll, half an apple
D: Tuna steak, stirfry veg, few prawn crackers, sugarfree jelly with berries in and cream
Small glass TiaMaria.


----------



## harbottle

B: Greek yoghurt, raspberries, peanut butter and Coffee
L: Turkey roll with lashings of mustard, cucumber, a sprinkling of cheese and some salad.  Bread is made from Almond flour and other stuff. (Caldesi recipe, which they freely say is inspired by another recipe.)
D: Chicken roasted in mustard and wine on a bed of onions with steamed leaks and tomatoes plus a pile of cauliflower rice. Yoghurt and berries for pudding.

As a snack I had 3 Nairns oat cakes (5g of carbs each), without realising, and was surprised to see BG was lower after a few hours. Oh, a pack of Snafflin' Pig Pork Puffs. Low in carbs and sat fat - my only junk food treat.

I think I did sneak in 2 squares of montezuma 100% chocolate,

Also some nuts during the day. BG remained between 4 and 7 all day. Maybe reducing the Metformin to one 500mg before Xmas hasn't had any adverse effect. If the next hba1c is low, the GP says we can look at stopping it.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday - got up very late so didn't have breakfast.
Lunch: leftover lemon chicken from day before's roasted lemon chicken.  Had asparagus with it with more butter.
Drink: one of my last cans of Le Joli Lime and mint - zero carbs and zero sweeteners - they've stopped making them so I am only having them as treats - I have five left 
Evening meal - I made a microwave pudding with oat fibre, psyllium and almond flour and chopped frozen cranberries and shared it with hubby with Greek yoghurt poured over it.
Big pot of Taylor's Bedtime tea with almond milk to drink.

Drinking Taylor's teas and sparkling water through the day.


----------



## Mynxie

I’m very recently diagnosed and so am keen to try to reverse the diagnosis as soon as I can. i have read a lot around the best way to do this and am on the 800 fast diet - for the first 2 weeks at least I am combining it with the 18/6 and am really surprised how easy I’m finding it. Any comments appreciated- I’m very new to this as I say!

yesterday I had 
L - bacon, eggs, mushrooms and a few slices avocado
D - big bowl of green beans (buttered) with a salmon fillet, yoghurt with raspberries

today
L - 2 slices roast beef, more beans (they’re my favourite ),  yoghurt and raspberries 
D - cold salmon with avocado and mayo. Few walnuts and a square of 70% chocolate 

I'm drinking lots of fruit teas and water but just one mug of decaf coffee when I wake up

Does this sound as if I’m on the right track?
Thanks


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt, berries + coffee
L: Cauliflower fried rice with mushrooms, onions and egg.
D: Salmon with fennel, orange, onions and a large portion of cauliflower rice with garlic and tomatoes. Followed by a home made Banana muffin with Greek yoghurt.

Snack: 10g of Montezuma almond chocolate (100% cocoa). Plenty of almonds and some walnuts plus a cheeky bite of a cake.

Too much coffee!

Finger prick not been above 6 all day - with dinner, which was quite carb heavy, well over what I usually have, blood sugar didn't move before and two hours after after. Quite surprised by that. I have noticed in the afternoon/evenings it does seem to be lower, although I do drink a coffee in the morning and suspect this puts it up a little.


----------



## janw

Sunday 

L - Mini stick of cheddar mature and biscuits. Tea with 2 sugar free Marie biscuits
D - Roast beef, yorkshire pudding, 3 small roast potatoes, a little roast carrot, cauliflower cheese with cream and grated mixed cheese, lots of lovely spring greens with leek, gravy. Sugar free caramel coffee (decaf) with cream
Supper/Snacks - small bag of proper corn, skinny crunch bar, 2 breakfast biscuits.
Drinks - another s/f caramel coffee (decaf) with cream, water, a little more of the Pepsi max cherry (I like it flat)


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday I had

Breakfast egg muffin

Lunch Chicken Kiev and small baked potato

Then the attempt to drown out illness in vitamins began 

Dinner “Pizza stuffed chicken” with potato, carrot, sweet corn, broccoli and cabbage.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Mynxie said:


> I’m very recently diagnosed and so am keen to try to reverse the diagnosis as soon as I can. i have read a lot around the best way to do this and am on the 800 fast diet - for the first 2 weeks at least I am combining it with the 18/6 and am really surprised how easy I’m finding it. Any comments appreciated- I’m very new to this as I say!
> 
> yesterday I had
> L - bacon, eggs, mushrooms and a few slices avocado
> D - big bowl of green beans (buttered) with a salmon fillet, yoghurt with raspberries
> 
> today
> L - 2 slices roast beef, more beans (they’re my favourite ),  yoghurt and raspberries
> D - cold salmon with avocado and mayo. Few walnuts and a square of 70% chocolate
> 
> I'm drinking lots of fruit teas and water but just one mug of decaf coffee when I wake up
> 
> Does this sound as if I’m on the right track?
> Thanks


looks okay to me.  Good for you going into this straight away with determination.  I did too when I had my diagnosis.  I didn't count calories I just cut carbs and I reversed it pretty quickly and I've been under good control ever since.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: piece toast with cheese and ham
L: scrambles egg on toast, half apple
D roast chicken, roast potatoes and parsnips, green beans, sugarfree jelly with berries and cream. glass red wine


----------



## Kitty W

Hi all,

I've not posted for ages but been popping in every now and then to see what's going on. I thought I'd post my tea yesterday because it was so yummy. I made shepherds pie with cheese topped cauli mash and green beans. The photo isn't the best but we both really enjoyed it. It was my first attempt at cauli mash and it was a success!


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday I cooked corned beef hash. Well technically corned beef brisket according to the recipe book but I think it’s just trying to be fancy. Wrote all the carbs on the book, 6 portions made at 15g carb per portion. I ate one and 5 went in the freezer for back to work lunches next week  

I have a Covent Garden soups recipe book that I’ve never used before so I’m trying a few this week. Also on the list to try this week are leek & potato, and lentil & bacon


----------



## Leadinglights

b: greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g granola
L: pate, ham, cheese, 3 oatcakes, gerkins, celery, half apple
D: roast chicken, creamed spinach, asparagus, slice bread. half Kvarg with seeds.


----------



## grovesy

Lucyr said:


> Yesterday I cooked corned beef hash. Well technically corned beef brisket according to the recipe book but I think it’s just trying to be fancy. Wrote all the carbs on the book, 6 portions made at 15g carb per portion. I ate one and 5 went in the freezer for back to work lunches next week
> 
> I have a Covent Garden soups recipe book that I’ve never used before so I’m trying a few this week. Also on the list to try this week are leek & potato, and lentil & bacon
> View attachment 20021


Corned beef hash to me is something fried in a frying pan, and dry.


----------



## Lucyr

grovesy said:


> Corned beef hash to me is something fried in a frying pan, and dry.


Interesting, I’ve only heard it to refer to a stew like consistency


----------



## janw

Monday

B - one breakfast biscuit
L - 1 slice Schneider Brot protein bread with a squeeze of primula cheesespread with prawn, a few grapes and a packet of wotsits
D - Lamb steak pan fried in coconut oil with fresh rosemary, minced garlic and lemon slices, 2 baby potatoes boiled then fried, lots of spring greens, a little mint jelly. Strawberries with greek yogurt with honey and some chia seeds
Snacks/Supper - Applewood cheese mini, oat cakes and a Fibre one peanut butter popcorn bar.
Drinks - Water, decaf coffee (one with cream, one with "light" whitener), some Pepsi max cherry


----------



## Leadinglights

grovesy said:


> Corned beef hash to me is something fried in a frying pan, and dry.


Hairy Bikers have a nice looking recipe with celeriac and carrots, not a potato in sight.
There seems to be a difference between corned beef hash which is dry and browned in a frying pan and corned beef hash stew which looks like Lucy's.
I like it with pickled red cabbage.


----------



## janw

grovesy said:


> Corned beef hash to me is something fried in a frying pan, and dry.


When I make it for hubby, I just break up a packet of corned beef, add it to mashed potato and mix together - he eats it like that with piccalilli. I have a friend who uses canned corned beef to make corned beef pies - can't say either appeal to me.


----------



## harbottle

b: Berries, Yoghurt and coffee
l: Peanut butter sandwich, gem lettuce with home made Dijon Mustard dressing, tomatoes, cucumber, small piece of cheese. PLUS a sneaky Nut bar from ALDI while doing my daily walk around Warwick Uni's country park.
d: Daal with Cauliflower rice + a banana muffin.


----------



## Leadinglights

harbottle said:


> b: Berries, Yoghurt and coffee
> l: Peanut butter sandwich, gem lettuce with home made Dijon Mustard dressing, tomatoes, cucumber, small piece of cheese. PLUS a sneaky Nut bar from ALDI while doing my daily walk around Warwick Uni's country park.
> d: Daal with Cauliflower rice + a banana muffin.


Have you tried the walk along the Kenilworth Greenway, I think it links up with Warwick Uni Campus.


----------



## harbottle

Leadinglights said:


> Have you tried the walk along the Kenilworth Greenway, I think it links up with Warwick Uni Campus.



Yes, I used to cycle up to Burton Green from Earlsdon, then onto the Greenway and then down into the top end of the University Campus. It's a bit too far for a lunchtime walk, so I usually just go round the country park and swing into Pret for a coffee. If I'm feeling adventurous I'll go through the woodland and come out near Cannon Park shopping centre.


----------



## Pattidevans

grovesy said:


> Corned beef hash to me is something fried in a frying pan, and dry.


It was always on the breakfast menu in cafes in the USA, where I first ate it.  For two I use half a can of corned beef, diced boiled potatoes, button mushrooms quartered and some sliced onions.  Fried in a tiny drop of oil and served with a fried egg on top.  The Americans use tinned corned beef for that, but if you ask for a corned beef sandwich in a deli then it is spiced air aged salt beef which looks more like rare roast beef.

For @rebrascora...yesterday's lunch:
Appetisers:  Spicy red  pepper hommous, celery and cucumber sticks, crisps, sour cream and chive dip.
Starter:  "The Hungry Monk's" prawn pate -  a combination of cream cheese, prawns fried in butter with diced onion, lemon juice and tarragon, then chilled to set.  We served it with dark rye bread and butter.
Main: 7 Hour lamb - a leg of lamb marinated overnight in a combination of rosemary, capers, garlic, lemon juice and zest,  3 anchovy fillets and 4 tbs oil. Then roasted low and slow over a bed of red onions and lemon halves, with white wine and lamb stock in the bottom of the roasting tin.  Served with gravy made from the juices, smoked garlic mashed potatoes, orange glazed chantenay carrots, fennel braised in butter and chicken stock topped with finely grated parmesan and buttered peas.
Dessert:  Brioche chocolate and  orange pudding with cream,
Cheese:  Chaorce, potted stilton, brie  and a truckle of somerset cheddar, served with Ciabatta and oat biscuits.
Coffee with Amaretti Morbidi and chocolates.

Didn't eat anything else later, though I'd had a small slice of toast early morning.

Tonight I've made a Shepherd's pie with the leftover lamb and mash.

Please note:  for those low carbing, this was a lunch party for 6.  I am the only diabetic.  I spent the rest of the day in the stratosphere of BGs despite only tasting most of the courses and bolussing accordingly!


----------



## Lucyr

Wonder if my next soup choice will raise as many questions / regional variations. Going to learn how to make leek and potato tomorrow, mainly chosen as it’s the first one in the book.


----------



## Mynxie

L - homemade celeriac remoulade, 2 slices bacon, spinach wilted in butter. Raspberries and Greek yoghurt 

D- lamb steak, green beans and cauliflower. More raspberries And yoghurt.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Breakfast, half a slimfast shake (forgot to finish). 
Lunch: two slices of mozarella, a 200cal exante pot meal, half an exante protein bar, plain salad leaves. 
Dinner: half a chicken breast diced, with some cooked mushrooms, a pack of 18 cal slim pasta (konjak) and 100g of low sugar pasta sauce. Sprinkle of cheese. 
pudding: 2 teaspoons of peanut butter topped with a large spoon of creme fraiche. 

870 cals in total. A bit over my 810 limit but it was a hungry day. (the mozarella was naughty)


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Leadinglights said:


> Hairy Bikers have a nice looking recipe with celeriac and carrots, not a potato in sight.
> There seems to be a difference between corned beef hash which is dry and browned in a frying pan and corned beef hash stew which looks like Lucy's.
> I like it with pickled red cabbage.


We just tried celeriac chips (cut celeriac in to chunky thumb sized chips, parboil 10mins, set oven at 210 place on foiled tray, spritzed in duck fat or fat of choice and season I used salt and pepper and garlic and paprica). V nice.


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt and Berries
L: Peanut butter sandwich, veg, Feta, satsuma.
D: See bass with Taragon, lettuce and peas and onions, and a side dish of cauliflower rice. Strawberries for pudding.

Snacks: nuts.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Scrambled egg and smoked salmon on toast
L; 3 crackers, ham, pepper, tomato, celery, cheese, half pear
D: 4 pork chipolatas, salad, coleslaw, half slice bread, stewed apple and half Kvarg desert


----------



## janw

Tuesday - not to be copied !!!

Lunch - KFC one piece snackbox - thigh and fries. but didn't eat all the fries, gravy pot, buttermilk garlic mayo and a little corn on cob ... BG 2 hours after was 6.1 - that surprised me for sure!
Dinner - a leftover lamb steak and spring greens, topped with mixed grated cheese and a little mint jelly. Hartley's low calories raspberry jam doughnut flavour jelly pot
Snacks/Supper - let's not go there, but I did keep well under my carbs limit, though cals, fat and protein were another matter...
Drinks - usual decaf caramel coffees with cream (no carbs), water and some Pepsi max cherry


----------



## Lucyr

Leek and potato soup seemed quite easy, obviously more carby at 29g per portion (5 larger portions) vs the 15g per portion (6 portions) for the corned beef brisket soup earlier this week. Ate one portion and froze 4 so that’s 9 lunches prepared now. Tomorrow is lentil and bacon soup.


----------



## Pattidevans

Lucyr said:


> Leek and potato soup seemed quite easy, obviously more carby at 29g per portion (5 larger portions) vs the 15g per portion (6 portions) for the corned beef brisket soup earlier this week. Ate one portion and froze 4 so that’s 9 lunches prepared now. Tomorrow is lentil and bacon soup.


I live Lentil and bacon soup, but it does tend to be one of the carbier ones.

Yesterday
lunch: Very small portion of leftover shepherd’s pie from the night before, with peas and fennel.
Dinner: At the local pub, daily special Ham, egg and chips.  Delicious  chips as they hand cut them and triple fry them, but I only ate a few.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: yoghurt. blueberries 10g granola
L: celery and pea soup, cooked meat, ryvita, cheese, tomato, salad, half pear
D: gammon, cauli and broc cheese, baked squash, apple sponge and cream. (experimental sponge, ground almonds, yoghurt, egg, baking powder, bit erythritol, vanilla extract which worked well)


----------



## janw

Wednesday

L - extra tasty chicken breast slices with a little mayo. 2 watermelon fans, small packet of wotsits
D - Homemade beef stew with braising steak, carrot, onion, gravy, leek, courgette, pearl barley herbs and spices, plus veg suet dumplings
Snacks/Supper - let's not go there
Drinks - usual decaf caramel coffees with cream, water, a little pepsi max cherry

Oh and a taste or three of son's Smarties McFlurry and sips of his banana milkshake....but they were so nice 

Think I'd best be on water and gruel today .... or maybe just the water if the latter affects my BG too much 

_PS despite it all, I was still under my carb limit and just 2 above my fat limit, so not as bad as I expected!_


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt and berries
L: Chicken, Mustard and Cucumber Sandwich, Hummus, Celery, Cucumber, Banana Muffin
D: Paprika Prawns with Konjac Noodles, peppers, onions, chilly and double cream + a great big bowl of mixed berries


----------



## Felinia

Monday's meals.  I am trying to come to grips with portion control, so have weighed out small portions of everything and serve on a tea plate, rather than a dessert plate, as before.

Breakfast and lunch


Dinner


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon on toast
L: celery, tomato, cheese on toast, half pear
D: halloumi, spinach and mushrooms, coleslaw, half roll, apple sponge and cream.


----------



## janw

Thursday

B - porridge oats with a dash of boiling water, double cream, blackberries and chia seeds
L - Subway turkey breast and baby spinach "salad" with mayo and a tea - and a Hartley's low-cal blueberry muffin jelly pot once I got back home
D - 2 pork loin thin steaks oven cooked in homemade chicken broth with onion, garlic, green pepper and mushrooms, with broccoli and homemade cauliflower rice with more green pepper and garlic plus some grated mozzarella.
Supper/Snacks - Breakfast biscuits and a Saint coconut and choc bar

usual drinks of tea, decaf caramel coffee, water


----------



## Barfly

All you perfect people on here, it just makes me despair when I look at my terrible diet...


Don't think I'll ever get to a stable intake.   Just to think this is 10 times better than before diagnosis!


----------



## janw

@Barfly Think you need to keep an online food diary, then you can see those naughty carbs in your diet - oranges and bananas are tropical fruit, stick with lower carb berries and melon. Fish batter is high carb as are chips, I go for plain fish and sweet potato fries. Sausage rolls are high carb due to the pastry - eat a good quality sausage or two with highest meat content you can find. A little honey now and again, but you'd be better off having an egg on a slice of toast - I have poached egg at 0 carbs, so only need to count the carbs in the bread (again, look for lowest carb bread, usually wholemeal, I prefer the smaller slices of Nimble - Burgen is good if you can find it, my Asda now sell it again). Plenty of ways to reduce your carbs with a bit of jiggling  PS few of us are perfect, we can all fall off the wagon from time to time, just have to put it behind us and climb back on


----------



## Leadinglights

Barfly said:


> All you perfect people on here, it just makes me despair when I look at my terrible diet...
> View attachment 20060
> 
> Don't think I'll ever get to a stable intake.   Just to think this is 10 times better than before diagnosis!


No offence intended but that looks like a example of what Not to Have, I hope it was just a bad day and not typical. I think you do need to rethink what you are having.


----------



## janw

Friday

B- bottle of fruit flavoured water whilst daughter and granddaughter tucked into goodies from Greggs - willpower in full force!
L - sesame Ryvitas topped with beef slices and a touch of horseradish sauce, low calorie raspberry jam doughnut flavoured jelly pot, 2 segments of hubby's clementine, 2 Nairn g/f oatcakes with stem ginger
D - Cod loin, baked in foil with a little butter and seasonings, a few skin-on fries and 2 small pickled onions. The last bit of greek style yoghurt with honey and 6 small grapes
Supper/Snacks - 2 stem ginger oat cakes with a mini mature cheese stick, graze oats boost lemon blueberry square, small pack proper corn popcorn
Drinks - flavoured water, decaf caramel coffees, last dregs of the Pepsi max cherry (1 can lasts me 2-3 days)

24 carbs below my daily limit, 1g over on fats, 15g over on protein - so not too bad


----------



## Barfly

Leadinglights said:


> No offence intended but that looks like a example of what Not to Have, I hope it was just a bad day and not typical. I think you do need to rethink what you are having.


Well I don't eat the batter, the lovely Jane has that - she has cast-iron guts - I only have fish and chips once a fortnight as a real treat.


----------



## Mynxie

B-IF
L-butchers beef burger, last of remoulade, spinach. yoghurt and raspberries with seed mix
D- half a potion of fish and chips but gave some of my chips away! Square of 70% dark chocolate 

I have the grandchildren today and promised to take them out for a pizza at lunchtime. I’m hoping there will be a salad I can eat on the menu!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, 15g grapenuts (harder than I remember, but still got my fillings) Anybody  remember Mapleton's Frugrains.
L: 3 beetroot crackers, pate, salami, tomatoes, celery, stilton. half a pear.
D: chicken livers and pepper fajitas, baked squash, kale, apple sponge and cream


----------



## harbottle

B: Raspberries, Greek Yoghurt, Peanut butter, sweet cinnamon
L: Scrambled eggs with onion, tomato, chillies, turmeric and double cream
D: Home made chicken  bhuna and cauliflower rice.

Snacks: Almonds.

Spent the afternoon watching Rugby (For the first time) at the Wasps's arena, and got quite jealous watching people tucking into pizza and hot dogs. :-( I had a bag of Pork Puffs. Rugby was OK, just went for something to do, but doubt I'd go again. I'm just not into sport and found the game mainly tedium interspersed with the odd moments of excitement!


----------



## janw

Saturday

Brunch - stem ginger oat cakes with a mini cheese stick
Dinner - A non-fry fry-up: m/w smoked bacon, oven cooked pork sausages, mushrooms sautéed in butter and a drop of oil, very small portion of low sugar spaghetti hoops and ditto the chopped tomatoes (wrong can - duh!), poached egg and a little HP sauce. Low-cal cherry bakewell jelly with chopped strawberries and some double cream - you don't realise how much jelly that pot holds until you put it in a breakfast bowl! It was blinking delicious too.
Afternoon Snack - small packet of Quavers
Drinks - the usual decaf caramel coffees one with cream, one with "light" whitener, tea and water.

My BG taken 2 hours after dinner was only 5.8 - but the coffee (5 carbs total) seemed to take it up to 7.5 just before midnight without eating anything, unless there was something slow releasing I guess..... ho hum


----------



## Mynxie

B - IF
L - out with grandchildren for a pizza so I had a chicken and avocado salad as only suitable option for me. Really surprised I wasn’t tempted by their garlic bread and pizzas! 
D - 3 egg omelette, slice smoked salmon. Yoghurt and rasp with crushed seeds


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - sliced maple chicken and mayo sandwich, oreo egg
mug of Cafetier coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette with baby potatoes then massive bowl of strawberries and blackberries with double cream, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee with double cream
bedtime - 3.5 dark chocolate digestives xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Thursday:
Brunch:  Some  very ripe brie  with a teaspoon of redcurrant jelly toasted between 2 slices of Morrison's Wheat, Spelt and Rye bread.
Dinner:  2 x outdoor bred pork chipolatas with peas, fennel and sauteed courgettes.  Blueberries and melon 

Friday:
Brunch:  Tongue sandwich with tomato and lettuce on the Morrison's bread
Dinner:  Chicken and Chorizo pie with leeks braised in butter and stringless beans.  Blueberries, sharon fruit and melon

Saturday:
Brunch:  Carrot and orange soup, 2 slices Morrisons  bread.
Dinner:  Wild Boar goulash with sour cream and 2 baby dumplings, stringless beans, sauteed  courgette.


----------



## janw

Sunday

Brunch - breakfast biscuits
Dinner - small roast pork dinner with 2 roasties, a yorkshire pud, 2 frozen pork stuffing balls, fresh green beans, part of a steamfresh packet of mixed veggies, baby spinach and some onion gravy
Supper - cheese oat cakes and a mini mature cheddar stick
Snacks - packet of wotsits. packet of cheetos 
Drinks - 2 normal strong teas and weak NAS orange squash

Below all daily limits bar the fat as that was 6g over, no big deal.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, scrambled egg and tomato on slice toast
L: homemade soup, cooked meat, cheese, 2 ryvitas, half apple
D: pork chop, roasted celeriac, parsnip, carrots, salad, sugarfree jelly with mixed berries and cream.


----------



## Felinia

Sunday
B: Exante Latte
L: 2 poached eggs and 4 hash brown triangles
D: Smoked cod and cauliflower cheese, broad beans, macedoine (peas, carrots, beans, corn)
S: Lime soda

Monday
B: Mocha Exante
L: 2 poached eggs and 4 hash brown triangles
D: Grilled lamb chop, cauliflower, broad beans, macedoine, mint gravy
S: Lime soda
E: Aquafit


----------



## janw

Monday

B - out with daughter, 3 small sausages and a tea
L - wholemeal and rye bagel thin, each half topped with a little cream cheese, thin slice of beef, torn baby spinach and a little mayo. 2 pre-cut melon slices and a coffee
D - Chicken leg (quarter) grilled, a few baby potatoes and salad with a little mayo. A few grapes
Supper - tea and 2 sugar free Marie biscuits
Snacks - Beetroot crackers and a mini mature cheese stick. Small packet of wotsits

_carbs below limit but fat, protein and cals above limit - despite lots of steps and time on exercise bike (trying to build up time again now)_


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries, 10g low sugar granola
L: cooked meat, cheese, coleslaw, 2 ryvita, tomatoes, satsuma
D: edamame bean pasta with bolognaise sauce, salad, sugarfree jelly and cream


----------



## Pattidevans

Sunday:
Brunch:  Broccoli and Stilton soup.  2 small slices Morrisons  Wheat Spelt and rye bread with butter.
Dinner:  The 2nd half of the wild boar goulash, sweet potato mash and green beans.

Monday:
Brunch:  Cured pork and egg mayo with cress  on Morrison's bread
Dinner:  Too tired and felt  too il, so just 2 slices toast.


----------



## harbottle

B: Peanut butter, yoghurt, raspberries
L: Turkey Sandwich with home made low carb bread, celery, cucumber & mustard
D: Rest of the home made Bhuna and Cauliflower plus a bowl of raspberries

Snacks: Almonds, peanut butter & a pile of oat cakes.

Quite surprised that given I had a pile of oat cakes just before D (20g of carbs or more with some spread on) blood sugar didn't move above 5.4.


----------



## Outofsorts

Hi not been on for a while things going on illness family wise and just lost my way so starting again, I’ve read some of you eat sticks of cheese is this just chunks of cheese or you buy sticks , I’m confused . I do like cheese but  it’s not good for a type 2 person ,so what cheese do you all eat and manage to lose weight ?


----------



## Leadinglights

Outofsorts said:


> Hi not been on for a while things going on illness family wise and just lost my way so starting again, I’ve read some of you eat sticks of cheese is this just chunks of cheese or you buy sticks , I’m confused . I do like cheese but  it’s not good for a type 2 person ,so what cheese do you all eat and manage to lose weight ?


I don't know why you think cheese is not good, it has very few carbs and although it does have fat if you are reducing your carbohydrates that provides the body with energy along with protein and veggies. Those pre packaged individual portions are expensive and are usually the blandest of cheeses so buying nice strong cheese means you can have less if the fat content concerns you.


----------



## Outofsorts

Thanks leadinglights I just thought cheese and  am  sure been told it’s fat and not healthy , but will take your advice about the strong cheese


----------



## Janis Blondel

Get yourself some stilton it is nice and strong and just what leadinglights says you will use much less.


----------



## janw

Tuesday

B - cup of tea
L - 1 slice of oak smoked dry cured ham, 4 crackers from a tesco selection box (meant for last Christmas...) with a mini mature cheese stick and a caramel coffee
D - 2 minted lamb grills with a wee bit of mint jelly, homemade cauli-rice with some spring onion, leek and garlic cooked in coconut oil, plus sweetheart cabbage and leek. 2 pre-cut melon slices. Camomile and honey tea.
Supper +/- Snacks - Fibre one peanut butter popcorn bar, packet of salt and shake (without the salt), 2 squares of 70% dark choc.
Galaxy light hot chocolate in early hours of Wednesday
weak orange squash throughout the day and night

_Under all limits bar fat, slightly over - back to 140 pounds having re-lost the slight increase  _


----------



## oscareo

Breakfast: Oatmeal with almond milk (with almonds, sunflower seeds, and maple syrup)

Lunch: Salmon, carrots, quinoa, cottage cheese and 2 oranges.

Dinner: 2 chicken pieces, scrambled eggs, sweet potato, cottage cheese, spinach and tomatoes.

(If anyone is interested, this diet is also low FODMAP)


----------



## janw

Wednesday

L - Wholemeal and rye bagel thin, butter, tsp NAS strawberry jam, 4 thin sliced ham, mini mature cheese stick, 2 tbsp greek yoghurt and 10 blackberries. Caramel coffee
D - 50g battered scampi, 50g skin on fries, small salad of shredded gem lettuce, diced cucumber, cherry tomato, cress and some sweetcorn, a little mayo. A few grapes. Caramel coffee
Supper/Snacks - Moser Roth organic Peruvian 70% cocoa dark chocolate, 2 pieces. Packet salt n shake crisps without the salt.
Drinks - Weak NAS orange squash. Water

_Below all limits bar fat (11g over), Not many steps, but two 5 minute turns on exercise bike. Lost 0.5 pound - woo hoo! _


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, reading all this scrumptious food is making me hungrier than ever! 

Back to it after health scare this week...
Friday BG 8.9 @ 6.53am chuffed with that, not in the double figures! Tum 51inches
Breakfast: Pint water with fibre / Banana SlimFast mix / Pint water with meds
Lunch: Pint water / Vanilla SlimFast mix
Snack: 2 Ryvitas with Anchor spread on and a little square of ketchup someone left on the side! Ravenous.
Dinner: Pint water / Vanilla SlimFast mix
Supper: Raspberry SlimFast mix and water through the night.

I  have to admit I wanted to send out for a takeaway Indian and if not for the bad weather I might have done and if I'd had some actual food in the house I'd have eaten it, I want to eat!  What a saddo. I made my sister take home the rest of the Ryvitas, I can't be trusted around food.


----------



## Lucyr

The weight loss efforts are restarting…

Breakfast: banana shake, actimel
Lunch: small potato baked, with veggie chilli (lentils and beans)
Dinner: sausage and bean casserole, with broccoli. 
Snacks: Ribena light, mini twister


----------



## Lucyr

Ditto said:


> Good grief, reading all this scrumptious food is making me hungrier than ever!
> 
> Back to it after health scare this week...
> Friday BG 8.9 @ 6.53am chuffed with that, not in the double figures! Tum 51inches
> Breakfast: Pint water with fibre / Banana SlimFast mix / Pint water with meds
> Lunch: Pint water / Vanilla SlimFast mix
> Snack: 2 Ryvitas with Anchor spread on and a little square of ketchup someone left on the side! Ravenous.
> Dinner: Pint water / Vanilla SlimFast mix
> Supper: Raspberry SlimFast mix and water through the night.
> 
> I  have to admit I wanted to send out for a takeaway Indian and if not for the bad weather I might have done and if I'd had some actual food in the house I'd have eaten it, I want to eat!  What a saddo. I made my sister take home the rest of the Ryvitas, I can't be trusted around food.


I’m wish you on the “ravenous” and “could have eaten a takeaway” feelings. Not the Ryvitas though, I’d rather eat cardboard.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs and slice toast
L: crispy duck salad, 2 chips and some crispy batter from OH beer battered whale and chips.
D: 3 chipolatas and salad, half a roll, half Kvarg desert and seeds.


----------



## janw

Thursday

L - 4 crackers Tesco selection, 4 slices wafer thin ham, mature cheese mini stick, a few black grapes and a caramel coffee
D - Chicken sausages with a low carb broccoli, cauliflower and leek gratin. Cherry bakewell jelly pot with a little crème fraiche. Decaf coffee with light whitener
Supper/Snacks - salt n shake crisps w/out salt, 2 cheese oat cakes, 2 squares Moser Roth 70% dark chocolate.
Other drinks - Water, weak squash

_Exercise bike for 13 minutes total - building it up slowly. Low number of steps.
Below all limits except fat  (7g over) - diary told me off for not eating enough..._


----------



## Ditto

I came this close to ordering an Indian for tonight. I have no staying power. I lose sight very quickly of where I want to be. I was convincing myself I'd still lose weight if I had an 'ordinary' meal as long as I stuck to two SlimFast meals for breakfast and lunch but it's not about losing the weight, though that will be an excellent side effect. I'm on SlimFast to halt the deterioration of my liver and to try and lower my bg which won't go under the double figures all this year! Good grief I'm a numpty. I'm just so hungry..... 

On the other hand I have noticed that an excruciating back pain I've been having for weeks and weeks has gone away a bit. I'm sure that's because I've been good for a couple of days. So there's that. When you are fat you are always in some kind of pain so you don't notice when there's another added. I only realised it was gone this morning when I hadn't had to moan and groan and haul myself up out of the bed in agony. 

I will post 'eats' tomorrow.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yogurt, blueberries, 10g granola
L: homemade soup (celery, courgette and stilton), tapas meats, cheese, tomato, 2 ryvita, half apple
D: cauliflower and chickpea curry with chicken thigh, tomato and cucumber salad, piclkes, half roll. Kvarg desert and seeds.
Weekend square of dark chocolate.


----------



## janw

Friday

B - Tea
L - 4 crackers Tesco selection, 2 slices of turkey breast, a little butter, a little cranberry sauce, 6 grapes, caramel coffee
D - Cod fillet baked in an almond flour, parmesan cheese and parsley crust (dipped in beaten egg first), a few skin-on fries and a few petit pois peas. Raspberry jam doughnut low cal jelly pot with 2 large strawberries and some single cream plus a tsp of chia seeds. Decaf coffee with 2 tsp single cream
Supper/Snacks - Salt n shake crisps. Small packet of Snack a jacks

Other drinks - Water and weak squash

_Exercise bike for 11 minutes in one bout.
Below all limits - Diary told me off for not eating enough - 314 calories left plus 113 burned from bike and steps - 427 all told_


----------



## janw

Ditto said:


> I came this close to ordering an Indian for tonight. I have no staying power. I lose sight very quickly of where I want to be. I was convincing myself I'd still lose weight if I had an 'ordinary' meal as long as I stuck to two SlimFast meals for breakfast and lunch but it's not about losing the weight, though that will be an excellent side effect. I'm on SlimFast to halt the deterioration of my liver and to try and lower my bg which won't go under the double figures all this year! Good grief I'm a numpty. I'm just so hungry.....
> 
> On the other hand I have noticed that an excruciating back pain I've been having for weeks and weeks has gone away a bit. I'm sure that's because I've been good for a couple of days. So there's that. When you are fat you are always in some kind of pain so you don't notice when there's another added. I only realised it was gone this morning when I hadn't had to moan and groan and haul myself up out of the bed in agony.
> 
> I will post 'eats' tomorrow.


Have a go at making your own low carb versions, lots of recipes on this google search HERE. once you have the basic herbs, spices and other ingredients in your kitchen, you are pretty much ready to go whenever the fancy takes you. Most tend to be easy once you get everything measured out - and you can see the carbs for each recipe, so that will help you manage better too.  I've got a whole chicken for tomorrow's dinner, so will be using the leftovers for a curry or biryani (my favourite) on Monday - just need some fresh coriander and naan bread for hubby and son - oh and they have real rice, I have an alternative. We can still enjoy a lot of our favourites (not all, sadly) with an adjustment or two - this is your time to get cooking, enjoy what you like and stay in control  Time to shine!


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Today: 
1. Exante shake strawberry flavour. Snack half a low sugar carb killer bar. 
2. Lunch two egg omlette with a small portion of ham and some grated mozarella, 80g of rocket with no salad dressing. 
3. Dinner: a portion of salmon with green veg and some celeriac mash. Pud will be a spoonful of peanut butter and some creme fraiche.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Outofsorts said:


> Hi not been on for a while things going on illness family wise and just lost my way so starting again, I’ve read some of you eat sticks of cheese is this just chunks of cheese or you buy sticks , I’m confused . I do like cheese but  it’s not good for a type 2 person ,so what cheese do you all eat and manage to lose weight ?


I eat about 15 g of cheese, a thumb sized bit. High in protein fat and calcium. Good.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Ditto said:


> I came this close to ordering an Indian for tonight. I have no staying power. I lose sight very quickly of where I want to be. I was convincing myself I'd still lose weight if I had an 'ordinary' meal as long as I stuck to two SlimFast meals for breakfast and lunch but it's not about losing the weight, though that will be an excellent side effect. I'm on SlimFast to halt the deterioration of my liver and to try and lower my bg which won't go under the double figures all this year! Good grief I'm a numpty. I'm just so hungry.....
> 
> On the other hand I have noticed that an excruciating back pain I've been having for weeks and weeks has gone away a bit. I'm sure that's because I've been good for a couple of days. So there's that. When you are fat you are always in some kind of pain so you don't notice when there's another added. I only realised it was gone this morning when I hadn't had to moan and groan and haul myself up out of the bed in agony.
> 
> I will post 'eats' tomorrow.


you could make Indian: get two chicken thighs, half an onion and a green pepper and roughly chop. Season lightly. reserve the veg.  Mix a teaspoon or two of tikka curry paste iwth some full fat green yoghurt and chili to taste and marinade the chicken for 4 hours. Add the veg and then bake or cook in a pan gently, with a spray of oil for 35 mins? Serve with yoghurt and caulflower rice.


----------



## Annemarie

Breakfast: 1 crushed avocado, 6 chopped walnuts, large spoonful of blueberries, generous topping of Greek yoghurt 
Lunch: Cheese on toast (turmeric melted into the cheese, add sliced tomato and onion)
Dinner: Chicken Jalfrezi and cauliflower rice
Drinks: Far too many coffees, decaf after 4:00pm


----------



## Lucyr

Tracked calories 2 days in a row now. Eating 1750 as that’s what nutracheck recommended. I think I probably need less to lose weight but see how it goes for now. 

Breakfast: Mushrooms on 2 small toast.

Lunch: 2 chicken burgers (plain no breading or bun) with onion and cheese

Tea: macaroni cheese (reheated from freezer) with added spinach, sweetcorn, peas, tomatoes.

Snacks: decaf coffees, small bag dried apricots, bag of salt and vinegar pea snacks, Pepsi max.


----------



## harbottle

B: just coffee
L: Mushroom, Chicken and Onion omelette with a side salad (From a great cafe in Coventry city centre that also does a Turkish breakfast - Feta, Sausage, eggs, olives and Cucumber and Tomato salad. Last time I had that I didn't want to eat for the rest of the day!) 
D: Went out to a local Lebanese restaurant and had Salmon with Spiced vegetables as a starter. When it turned up, the vegetable was potato, which I ate, probably first time I've eaten potato since diagnoses. Followed by a Chicken Shawarma with salad and plenty of spicy sauce and garlic mayo. Blood sugar was 6.1 an hour after eating, then 5.3 an hour after that. Quite pleased with that results as maybe it means a bit of potato is OK for me - then realised I'd forgotten to take my Metformin that morning.

Snacks: oat cakes & some Walnuts and Almonds.


----------



## Leadinglights

harbottle said:


> B: just coffee
> L: Mushroom, Chicken and Onion omelette with a side salad (From a great cafe in Coventry city centre that also does a Turkish breakfast - Feta, Sausage, eggs, olives and Cucumber and Tomato salad. Last time I had that I didn't want to eat for the rest of the day!)
> D: Went out to a local Lebanese restaurant and had Salmon with Spiced vegetables as a starter. When it turned up, the vegetable was potato, which I ate, probably first time I've eaten potato since diagnoses. Followed by a Chicken Shawarma with salad and plenty of spicy sauce and garlic mayo. Blood sugar was 6.1 an hour after eating, then 5.3 an hour after that. Quite pleased with that results as maybe it means a bit of potato is OK for me - then realised I'd forgotten to take my Metformin that morning.
> 
> Snacks: oat cakes & some Walnuts and Almonds.


Can I ask which were the places you ate at as it is local to me as well and the food sounds fab.


----------



## harbottle

Leadinglights said:


> Can I ask which were the places you ate at as it is local to me as well and the food sounds fab.


Sure.
Caffe Italia on Trinity Street in the city centre and Aqua Food and Mood in Spon End (They also have one in Warwick.)

I've been eating at Aqua for years - pretty much since they opened in the mid-2000s. (I've had to change what I eat, and ask them to replace rice with salad.)


----------



## janw

Saturday

B - Two slices of Nimble toast, buttered with tuna & mayo fish paste. Twining's breakfast tea with a dash s/s milk.
L - Dang daughter and son wanted Subway, so got myself a chicken and turkey rasher wrap with a little sweet onion sauce (and the cheese) - though the dog got most of the actual wrap - and I ate about 3/4 of a double choc cookie as granddaughter nicked the rest of it  then had a caramel coffee.
D - I made some prawn cocktails with a little bit of lettuce and cucumber and the seafood sauce. Didn't want any dinner, so just had a Nimble toastie with some smoked ham, mozzarella cheese and a tsp of sweet sandwich pickle (Asda's), followed by a few grapes.
Snack - WW sweet n salty popcorn bar
Other Drinks - another breakfast tea, water and some Pepsi Max cherry.

_Under daily limits for everything
42 calories burned through exercise_


----------



## Ditto

Thanks for advice and links peoples. I am going to give cooking low carb a whirl, there's only me now so can mess about and it'll all get eaten anyways, I'm not fussy. Good job. 

Sat
Weight: 15 1.6 / Tum: <51 BG: 10.2 @ 6.17 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / vanilla SlimFast mix / pint water with meds
Lunch: raspberry SlimFast mix / pint water
Dinner: roast beef, cuke, iceberg, tomato, red onion beetroot, grates cheese followed by blackberries and single cream nom nom nom  / pint water

Pleased with today. I wasn't hungry once. You're just not when doing low carb and it makes you feel all gungho and happy or is that just me?


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and Yoghurt
L: Just a few sticks of celery with peanut butter.
D: Daal with some low carb pasta followed by bowl of berries

Snacks: Naughty biscoff biscuit and nuts plus a bag of  pure cheese crisp things.


----------



## janw

Sunday

B - (very early hours) Belvita breakfast biscuits
L - 2 slices of Nimble toast, buttered. 2 sugar free Marie biscuits. English Breakfast tea. 
D - Roast chicken leg, sage and onion stuffing balls (I added oats to the mix and rolled in almond flour), couple of little roasties, sweetheart cabbage and leek, roast carrot, small amount of steambag mixed veg, yorkshire pud and gravy, Blueberry muffin jelly pot, Caramel coffee
Supper/Snacks - 2 squares of Moser Roth 70% dark chocolate
Other drinks - water, hot blackcurrant squash (NAS), little Pepsi Max Cherry - possibly another English breakfast tea

_Below all limits_
_Only 8 minutes on exercise bike but pedalled faster and burned 63 calories_
_Whoops, forgot to add my steps - make that 75 calories in total_


----------



## Kaylz

Saturday
B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - extra mature cheddar and pickle sandwich, bar moser roth orange mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella & spring onion omelette with baby potatoes, massive bowl of strawberries & blackberries with double cream, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 1 and a half digestives

Sunday 
B - Same as always
D - cheesy scrambled egg sandwich and a bar moser roth orange mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - smoked haddock, baby potatoes and steamed sprouts, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 3 all butter shortbread fingers

Bubbles got a teeny bit of the smoked haddock and absolutely loved it, so much so that when I noticed a bit had flaked onto my lap he was peering up in the hope it would go to him, it did so he was happy, he would've been welcome to more if it hadn't been smoked so I'll have to get a packet of unsmoked fish for him lol xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> Thanks for advice and links peoples. I am going to give cooking low carb a whirl, there's only me now so can mess about and it'll all get eaten anyways, I'm not fussy. Good job.
> 
> Sat
> Weight: 15 1.6 / Tum: <51 BG: 10.2 @ 6.17
> Breakfast: pint water with fibre / cottage cheese salad / pint water with meds
> Lunch: 3 bacon, 2 fried eggs, 1 tomato, half red onion, garlics, 1/4 melted cheese / pint water
> Dinner: rump steak, mushrooms, half a tub of coleslaw nom nom nom  / pint water
> 
> Pleased with today. I wasn't hungry once. You're just not when doing low carb and it makes you feel all gungho and happy or is that just me?


Hello you <3

we haven't bumped into each other here for a while.
I find low carb is very satisfying and it is only when I stray and have something carby that I get hunger pangs or cravings.
Anytime you feel the urge to fall off the wagon you can message me on Facebook and I will be happy to help you find a quick alternative to hit the spot and keep you on track.  Just message me on my page xx
Having control of your own kitchen and your meals is a huge part of getting this tackled and enjoying your life more from now on.  Well done on Saturdays food.


----------



## Ditto

Thanks for that and will do. 

Sun
Weight: 15 1.4 / Tum: 51 1/2 BG: 10.9 @ 6.27 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / cottage cheese salad! / pint water with meds
Lunch: melted cheese, garlics, 3 bacon, 2 fried eggs, tomato, red onion / pint water
Dinner: rump steak, mushrooms, half a tub of coleslaw / pint water

I just have to keep going with the low carb, don't let myself be put off, don't mix up eating regimes, keep to it, learn how to do low carb recipes, look for an easy 'low carb for extreme beginners' cook book in the free bookshop as soon as I can get into town and Storm Franklin abates. I'm fed-up with this weather! Stay healthy all x


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B- super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - garlic sausage and mayo sandwich then 4 dark lindor truffle balls
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - dijon mustard pork loin steak, baby potatoes and sugar snap peas, pint cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 3 all butter shortbread fingers and half a digestive xx


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday:

B - 2 toast and 2 vegan chipolatas, 1 coffee

Snack - 1 latte. Resisted chocolate biscuits offered on the course

Lunch - tuna and egg salad sandwich (weird combo from Tesco healthy range, wouldn’t buy again), snack pack of a babybel light with a few grapes and few slices apple

Snack: raspberries and blueberries (still avoiding the chocolate biscuit offerings). Later, a bag of Cheetos

Dinner: Wholegrain rice with frozen peas, steamed spinach, and a reheated portion of homemade chicken tikka masala

Snack: don’t think I had one in the evening!

Came in under on calories and over on fibre so all good


----------



## Kaylz

Lucyr said:


> Later, a bag of Cheetos


I used to love cheetos, not the puffs like wotsits though had to be the crunchy like nik naks for me  xx


----------



## Lucyr

Kaylz said:


> I used to love cheetos, not the puffs like wotsits though had to be the crunchy like nik naks for me  xx


Ahh it’s the little wotsit like bags for me. One packet from the multipack is only 64 calories and 6g carbs!


----------



## Kaylz

Lucyr said:


> Ahh it’s the little wotsit like bags for me. One packet from the multipack is only 64 calories and 6g carbs!


Cheers for that, might give them a bash if I can find them anywhere locally xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday:

Brunch: Scrambled eggs on 1 slice Scandalously seeded bread toasted + half a slice of torchon ham.
Dinner: Chicken tagine with giant cous cous.  Fruit - small slice melon, bit of mango, some slices of golden kiwi.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs, slice toast
L: homemade soup, chicken, tomato, Ryvita thin, cheese, celery, half apple
D: pork rib rack, salad, potato salad, half roll, strawberries and cream


----------



## janw

Tuesday

L - 2 slices plain Nimble with a breakfast pattie (97% pork) and a touch of HP sauce sandwich. Hovis crackers and an oak smoked cheese mini, a packet of wotsits and a few grapes. Caramel coffee 
D - Chicken Biryani (homemade with brown basmati) with just a nibble of naan bread. One pre-cut watermelon fan. Cup of tea
Supper/Snacks - more Hovis crackers with a seriously strong spreadable mini, one s/f Werther's butter candy, 2 squares of Lindt 70% dark chocolate. Decaf coffee

_Carbs a bit higher than usual, but still under daily limit, tiny bit over with fat - but so hungry from lack of food the previous day! Swings and roundabouts spring to mind!
Short but sharp burst on exercise bike, one rotation per second for just a few minutes - still on low resistance as knees will complain otherwise - my excuse and I'm sticking to it - working out my lungs and not so much my legs! lol_


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: my keto version of a sheet pancake. I used oat fibre and ground almond and psyllium husk with erythritol and monkfruit instead of flour and sugar and I served it with a small dollop of cream cheese because I'd run out of double cream.

Lunch: half a sirloin steak with brussels sprouts and oyster mushrooms
Evening meal: Breadless Ham and cheese sandwiches made with slices of ham spread with a very small amount of cream cheese and mayo with a slice of red leicester and a snipped spring onion between.

To drink - decaf coffee, decaff tea and a can of Strawberry and Blueberry and raspberry Loveau which is possibly the prettiest drink ever - I spent more time looking at it than drinking it - zero calories, carbs etc and all natural with no sweeteners.


----------



## Ditto

Mon
Weight: 15 2.2 / Tum: 51 1/2 BG: 8.8
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled, tomato, garlics, red onion, pickled beetroot, grated cheese / pint water with meds
Lunch: 2 hard boiled eggs, bacon, salted cucumber slices / pint water
Dinner: bacon baked, v lg red onion, half jar pickled beetroots, bulb garlics, tomato, mayo / pint water
(no wonder bg high next morning!)

Tue
Weight: 15 0.6 / Tum: 51 BG: 13 @ 5.25 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / vanilla SlimFast mix / pint water with meds
Lunch: banana SlimFast mix / pint water Snack: ham sarnie, few crisps, cuppa 
Dinner: vanilla SlimFast mix / pint water

I might just try for low carb once all the SlimFast has gone, I seem to have tons of it! The nurse at the health centre today swears by very low carb and says her sister does the keto and has reversed her diabetes. She gave me a little booklet, she was very helpful. She made the bloods man wait as he was going out the door so she could take my bloods and not have to go to the hospital phlebotomy on Friday for urgent bloods. I'm worried now as to what she read into my blood pressure.


----------



## Lucyr

Weight 0.3lbs down since yesterday, 7lbs down since I started counting calories on friday

Breakfast: grapes and coffee (feeling sick and would have preferred nothing but painkillers needed food)

Lunch: fried mix up of chicken, mushrooms, green beans, tomato, spring onion, fajita spices. Yoghurt after. 

Dinner: vegetarian spinach and mushroom Kiev with roasted carrot, parsnip and potato. For pudding had blueberries, raspberries, peach activity yoghurt, and sugar free jelly. 

Nutracheck says 11 portions of fruit and veg but too low at only 1065 calories, so may find something extra later on.


----------



## harbottle

B: Coffee
L: Turkey sandwich with mustard and baby cucumbers, plus a load of small peppers, celery and peanut butter and baby cucumbers.
D: Prawns, Peppers, onions, garlic stir fried with white wine, double cream paprika and konjac noodles (Caldesi recipe) plus some raspberries and yoghurt.

Snacks: rather too many almonds and a few spoons of Almond butter plus a square of dark chocolate.

BG level at 5.5 at the end of the day, and resting heart rate dropping to the 60s.


----------



## Annemarie

Where it’s only coffee for breakfast do you reduce your pre meal insulin? My weight continues to rise, I think that’s because I often eat when I’m not hungry but assume I need to as I still have my Novarapid


----------



## Lucyr

Annemarie said:


> Where it’s only coffee for breakfast do you reduce your pre meal insulin? My weight continues to rise, I think that’s because I often eat when I’m not hungry but assume I need to as I still have my Novarapid


Are you on fixed doses? If I was just having coffee for breakfast I would only have fast acting insulin if I needed a correction for high bgs. If good bg I wouldn’t take any.

 The novorapid dose should adjust to when you want to eat carbs, not you adjust your eating patterns to match novorapid.


----------



## Annemarie

Thank you Lucyr that’s helpful. I’m still waiting and hoping for more support but with the vast increase in type 2 patients (which the hospital blame on lockdown) there’s no space for people like me. I never had the courses, I only heard about them on this forum. While in hospital I was told to take the doses even if I was feeling unwell and not eating. I’m desperate to lose the weight most of my clothes hardly fit I can’t even fasten my coat


----------



## Lucyr

Annemarie said:


> Thank you Lucyr that’s helpful. I’m still waiting and hoping for more support but with the vast increase in type 2 patients (which the hospital blame on lockdown) there’s no space for people like me. I never had the courses, I only heard about them on this forum. While in hospital I was told to take the doses even if I was feeling unwell and not eating. I’m desperate to lose the weight most of my clothes hardly fit I can’t even fasten my coat


I’ve never been on a course either but adjust my doses. You can read about it online or do the online Bertie course and try it yourself.


----------



## Annemarie

Yes I did try, several times, using the DUK website. Unfortunately I couldn’t follow it as I kept getting cut off - my computer/technology skills are non existent. I have been adjusting my Novarapid but with either non or dramatic results, I feel I’m playing Russain roulette with insulin.


----------



## Pattidevans

Annemarie said:


> Yes I did try, several times, using the DUK website. Unfortunately I couldn’t follow it as I kept getting cut off - my computer/technology skills are non existent. I have been adjusting my Novarapid but with either non or dramatic results, I feel I’m playing Russain roulette with insulin.


Do you only take Novorapid or do you have a basal insulin as well?  If your basal insulin is correct then there is no need whatsoever to eat or take bolus insulin (Novorapid).  It certainly sounds like you need far more support than you are getting.  Perhaps if you started a new thread other T1 members may be able to help you.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast:  keto porridge made with ground almond, coconut flour, almond milk, double cream, erythritol, psyllium and blackberries.  Decaf coffee to drink

Lunch: Konjac rice with red salmon, dill and cream.  Sparkling water to drink

Afternoon tea: half a keto chocolate mug cake and a cup of decaf coffee

Evening meal: a chicken thigh pressure cooked in red wine and herbs with mushrooms and celeriac and celery and spinach with sparkling water to drink.


----------



## Annemarie

Ok thanks Patti, probably a good idea


----------



## janw

Wednesday

L - Hovis crackers, seriously strong cheese spreadable square. Caramel coffee
D - Homemade pork loin stir-fry with veggies, egg noodles, beansprouts, garlic and ginger and stir-fry sauce - somewhat carby but a rare treat - took BG a while to go back down - will look for friendlier version next time the fancy strikes! A watermelon fan and English Breakfast tea.
Supper/Snacks - Slimfast keto dark choc & peanut butter cup, 2 squares of 70% dark choc, packet of wotsits and some hovis crackers
Drinks - water and another caramel coffee

_80 calories burned through steps and mad dash on exercise bike
All well within my daily limits except fat - little monkey crept over by 3g again! lol_


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, strawberries, blueberries, 10g All Bran
L Scrambled egg and smoked salmon on toast, half a pear
D: chipolatas, baked squash, asparagus and mangetout, sugar free jelly with berries in and cream.
Just saw a Konjac face sponge in B & M, it might taste better than the rice I tried which went in the bin.


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - cheese, spring onion and mayo sandwich, 4 dark lindor truffle balls
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with hot paprika and spring onions in, brussel sprouts and baby potatoes, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 3 all butter shortbread fingers

Today
B - same as every other day lol
D - pork & egg roll sandwich (haven't had it in years and took a fancy to it), 4 dark lindor truffle balls
mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette, sugar snap peas and baby potatoes, pint of cherries & berries squash possibly with soda water
mug of coffee
Before bed - We'll wait and see what the BG is xx


----------



## Ditto

Wed
Weight: 15stones / Tum: 51 BG: 7.8 @ 4.19am 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / chocolate SlimFast mix / pint water with meds
Lunch: pint water / chilli, mash, baked beans 
Dinner:  strawberry SlimFast mix / pint water

Weight and bg slowly coming down thank goodness...


----------



## Lucyr

Very slight decrease in weight today, bringing to 7.5 lbs down since last friday. Hoping it’s still that at the end of week 1 tomorrow. 

Breakfast grapes and coffee

Lunch 2 chicken salad sandwiches, Cheetos, coffee

Dinner spinach & mushroom kiev with roasted wedges made from potato carrot parsnip. Also added 2 vegan chipolatas and steamed broccoli and green beans as calories and veg intake too low today

Snacks ice lolly (mini milk type), coffee

Too low on everything today, calories and all macros.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: cheese on toast with poached egg
L: homemade squash, yellow pepper and carrot soup, pate, cooked meat, cheese, 2 ryvita thins, satsuma
D: ostrich burger, spinach, courgette with pesto, slice bread. sugar free jelly with berries in and cream.


----------



## rebrascora

Brunch:- Fibre drink followed by coffee with cream. Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with fresh raspberries, mixed                         seeds and cinnamon. 

Late evening meal:- Olives with feta followed by cooked ham with a dollop of piccalilli, roast swede, savoy cabbage                                             sweated in butter and broccoli coated in sour cream and chive dip.



I then had a cup of Options Hot chocolate before bed but that needed an extra 1.5 units of insulin


----------



## janw

Not got anything for Thursday - had some lunch - breakfast pattie and a fried egg - but got upset tummy later so didn't eat any dinner (didn't cook any, truth be told!), it was more of a cheese and crackers night and ample fluids.


----------



## RirisR

B. Yoghurt-Chia seeds-raspberries coffee
L.  2 liv life bread toasted with pate
T.   Chicken curry 2 tablespoons of wholemeal rice jelly with raspberries and squirty cream
      coffee when wanted and not enough water


----------



## Lucyr

End of week 1 of dieting and up slightly to 6.5 lbs down, though my weight has been stable ish since Tuesday so hopefully some more loss is coming. 

Breakfast: 2 vegan chipolatas with dry fried mushrooms, coffee

Lunch: 2 toast, 1 with sweet freedom chocolate sauce and the other with salmon paste (it was supposed to be homemade soup but had a bad headache and it was just a toast kind of day)

Snack: cheese string, blueberries

Dinner: spaghetti with a defrosted mystery freezer box that turned out to be a sausage in tomato/veg sauce type thing. Topped with yeast flakes for some cheesiness. Ice lolly for pudding. 

Still way under on calories and all macros again today but did guess the mystery freezer item nutrition by just logging as sausage casserole.


----------



## Leadinglights

Lucyr said:


> End of week 1 of dieting and up slightly to 6.5 lbs down, though my weight has been stable ish since Tuesday so hopefully some more loss is coming.
> 
> Breakfast: 2 vegan chipolatas with dry fried mushrooms, coffee
> 
> Lunch: 2 toast, 1 with sweet freedom chocolate sauce and the other with salmon paste (it was supposed to be homemade soup but had a bad headache and it was just a toast kind of day)
> 
> Snack: cheese string, blueberries
> 
> Dinner: spaghetti with a defrosted mystery freezer box that turned out to be a sausage in tomato/veg sauce type thing. Topped with yeast flakes for some cheesiness. Ice lolly for pudding.
> 
> Still way under on calories and all macros again today but did guess the mystery freezer item nutrition by just logging as sausage casserole.


What are yeast flakes?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Can't remember what I had yesterday but today:

Breakfast:  bacon, egg and a toasted piece of the keto cheese and onion bread I made yesterday. Decaf coffee to drink.


Lunch: Cheese and tomato sandwich made with the keto bread I made today.

Evening meal:
zero carb deep fried crispy battered haddock with steamed green beans. I was experimenting with a new ingredient and I am completely amazed at the success of this recipe.  I am going to do it again tomorrow and this time take pictures and maybe some film.

Throughout the day I drank decaf coffee, decaf tea and with my battered fish I had a can of blackcurrant Dash water.

I don't think I even managed to get my carb intake higher than five grams all day!!


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt, Berries, Almond butter, Vanilla & Cinammon
L: Grilled Halloumi salad from Caffe Italia in Coventry. Pre-diabetes, Friday was 'dirty' treat (Five guys) plus a browse of the new music releases (Finish work early). Now it's a healthy treat! I'd already received new releases (Tangerine Dream and Gong) from Amazon, but did pick up a new CD from HMV by a band made up of prog rock musicians.
D: Feta chicken from Sainsbury's with a side dish of mushrooms, onions stir fried with garlic and white wine and soy sauce and a the leftover Konjac noodles from a meal earlier in the week. Delicious.

Snacks: celery and peanut butter, plus a very naughty almond biscuit that came with my Turkish coffee in the cafe.


----------



## Lucyr

Leadinglights said:


> What are yeast flakes?


The brand is engevita. They taste cheesey but don’t have the calories and fat of cheese. Vegans use them for b12.


----------



## Pattidevans

Thursday:
Brunch: Ham and melted brie on a slice of Scandalously seeded bread toast, topped with a fried egg.
Dinner:  second half of the Chicken tagine with rice.

Yesterday:
Brunch:  Bacon and fried egg sandwich made with Morrisons' Wheat, spelt and rye bread
Dinner:  Pomegranate molasses marinated salmon fillet, on a bed of left-over rice fried with diced courgette, red pepper, mint leaves, chopped parsley, lemon zest and juice.  Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Thursday:
> Brunch: Ham and melted brie on a slice of Scandalously seeded bread toast, topped with a fried egg.
> Dinner:  second half of the Chicken tagine with rice.
> 
> Yesterday:
> Brunch:  Bacon and fried egg sandwich made with Morrisons' Wheat, spelt and rye bread
> Dinner:  Pomegranate molasses marinated salmon fillet, on a bed of left-over rice fried with diced courgette, red pepper, mint leaves, chopped parsley, lemon zest and juice.  Absolutely delicious.


That dinner sounds fab, where did you get the pomegranate molasses (or did you make it)?


----------



## Leadinglights

B; Greek yoghurt, blueberries and 15g granola.
L soup as yesterday, cheese, tongue, slice toast, satsuma
D: chicken tikka, salad, half chiili roll, jelly with fruit and cream
Square mint dark choc.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> That dinner sounds fab, where did you get the pomegranate molasses (or did you make it)?


Any supermarket has it.  My current bottle came from Sainsburys, but I have bought it in Morrisons as well.

The recipe was adapted from this one https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/glazed-salmon-with-giant-couscous/
It's delicious with the giant couscous but since I had the cooked rice in the fridge I used it with the addition of the veggies to bulk it out a bit.


----------



## Ditto

Hi all. Health has deterioted even further so it's going to have to be the liquid diet. ☹️

I will start Monday.


----------



## Lucyr

Ditto said:


> Hi all. Health has deterioted even further so it's going to have to be the liquid diet. ☹️
> 
> I will start Monday.


I hope you’re ok


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, egg, mushrooms, piece toast
Afternoon tea: cherry and sultana scone with clotted cream 
D: pork chop, stir fry veg, Kvarg desert and seeds


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and Yoghurt
L: Sea bass & veg
D: Tapas in a place in Birmingham - King Prawns and garlic mushrooms. Saw Dr Hook featuring Dennis Locorriere at the Symphony Hall, took me back to my childhood when my parents (Both gone) would play Dr Hook in the car all the time when we went to visit relatives in London and Devon.

Had a naughty 'Biscoff' biscuit during the day and some almonds.


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday:
Brunch 1 slice Morrison's wheat, spelt and rye toasted then topped with a slice of Torchon ham, melted Chaorce and a fried egg.  It was deliciously oozy and the egg was a free range farmer's egg - they have such lovely coloured yolks.  2 pieces of Terry's white choc orange (a christmas pressie).


Dinner:  Home made cottage pie, runner beans.  2 glasses red wine.

@Ditto, what's wrong my love?


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Yesterday:
> Brunch 1 slice Morrison's wheat, spelt and rye toasted then topped with a slice of Torchon ham, melted Chaorce and a fried egg.  It was deliciously oozy and the egg was a free range farmer's egg - they have such lovely coloured yolks.  2 pieces of Terry's white choc orange (a christmas pressie).
> View attachment 20205
> 
> Dinner:  Home made cottage pie, runner beans.  2 glasses red wine.
> 
> @Ditto, what's wrong my love?


We recently had some leghorn eggs from ASDA, almost red yolks and really nice flavour, pure white eggs. We often have Blue eggs or Golden yolks which are also good.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> Yesterday:
> Brunch 1 slice Morrison's wheat, spelt and rye toasted then topped with a slice of Torchon ham, melted Chaorce and a fried egg.  It was deliciously oozy and the egg was a free range farmer's egg - they have such lovely coloured yolks.  2 pieces of Terry's white choc orange (a christmas pressie).
> View attachment 20205
> 
> Dinner:  Home made cottage pie, runner beans.  2 glasses red wine.
> 
> @Ditto, what's wrong my love?


I hate to burst your bubble as regards Free Range eggs but due to Bird Flu restrictions all flocks have been locked in barns since November, so unless that egg was bought from someone down the road who has a few hens as a hobby, the hen that laid that egg has been confined to barracks for months and not seen a blade of grass or freedom in that time but their feed will likely have been supplemented with marigold (a lot cheaper than saffron) to produce the bright orange colour. I believe this week marks the point at which they can no longer call them Free Range because they get a dispensation for 3 months due to the restrictions. 
Fingers crossed the restrictions lift soon as my girls are desperate to be out.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today's.
Breakfast:  a chunk of cheese and onion bread (keto and home made) fried in the bacon fat from my husband's breakfast and served with a large fried egg and a big mug of decaf coffee.

Lunch: Some thin slices of cheddar cheese and another mug of decaf coffee.

Evening meal:  Fried battered chicken nuggets made with my new keto batter recipe, served with Heinz very low carb ketchup and a can of zero carb naturally fruit flavoured sparkling water.



Later in the evening: Keto white chocolate sponge house on keto dark chocolate mud


My blood sugars have stayed in the 5.5 - 6.3 range all day.


----------



## Ditto

Starting SlimFast today due to recent bloods showing further deterioration in health plus I feel proper crook. All totally self-inflicted. I'm thinking that the SlimFast might raise my bg though, so might have to give the Exante a whirl as I think you make that with water. Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Mynxie

Ditto said:


> Starting SlimFast today due to recent bloods showing further deterioration in health plus I feel proper crook. All totally self-inflicted. I'm thinking that the SlimFast might raise my bg though, so might have to give the Exante a whirl as I think you make that with water. Not looking forward to it at all.


I’m really new to all this so have nothing helpful to say other than I hope you feel a lot better soon
If it were that easy to stick to a strict regime then everyone would do it of course, but sometimes life gets in the way. I found that once I’d lost my first half stone it became a lot easier to carry on as I was seeing results but that first step was very hard initially.


----------



## rebrascora

Yesterday was a bit of a mixed up day.

Coffee with cream at breakfast time.

Lunchtime.... Fibre drink, half portion of my normal breakfast (Greek style yoghurt with 3 raspberries... all I had left, mixed seeds and cinnamon). Ham salad with cheese coleslaw.

Evening..... High meat content Chipolata sausages (3) with cauliflower cheese and leeks. Options hot chocolate (with a shot of rum) because levels were dropping, despite no insulin.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon with piece of toast
L: pate, tongue, pickled gerkins, tomato, cheese, ryvita, half apple
D: beef and veg casserole, roast parsnips, kale. stewed plums and cream
Square mint dark choc.


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and Yoghurt plus peanut and too many coffees
L: Subway chicken tikka salad (Double meat - peppers, cucumber, olives, onions and lettuce plus some jalapeno peppers) Subway is quite flexible, but I find eating in their 'cafes' a bit depressing and they seem to be so busy these days with delivery orders they have no time for customers in the shops.
D: Cod baked with Tarragon, Lemon and garlic and olive oil plus steamed Leeks and Tomatoes and a small portion of pasta. (Proper pasta - a tiny amount.)

The cod dish was from a book by a diabetic called Emma Porter and is rather nice, but the book is so heavy on Saturated fats I don't use it very often - I find the Caldesi books are a bit more balanced. I know there's a lot of controversy about the role of LDL with some fairly prominent doctors not agreeing with the link with heart disease, but I'm trying to get mine down. 

Post meal BG readings were a max of 6.1 and was 5.3 after dinner.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: Keto 'porridge' made with almond flour and psyllium husk and almond milk  and blueberries and a decaf coffee
Lunch: Chicken casserole with konjac rice. Decaf Vitabiotics Tea to drink
Evening meal: fake pizza made with grated mozarella and oregano and a small amount of Heinz low carb ketchup and a can of Dash fizzy drink.
Decaf tea and sparkling water through the day to drink.


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and Greek Yoghurt with some peanut butter
L: German Doner Kebab 'Gym box' with Feta and Japano peppers. (Chicken, beef & Salad)
D: Daal - oodles of lentils, coconut milk, tomatoes & spices. Had it with some bean pasta. 

Now I need to make a chicken salad for today's lunch.


----------



## harbottle

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Breakfast: Keto 'porridge' made with almond flour and psyllium husk and almond milk  and blueberries and a decaf coffee
> Lunch: Chicken casserole with konjac rice. Decaf Vitabiotics Tea to drink
> Evening meal: fake pizza made with grated mozarella and oregano and a small amount of Heinz low carb ketchup and a can of Dash fizzy drink.
> Decaf tea and sparkling water through the day to drink.


I bought something called 'Lo Dough' and have made a few pizzas with it.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

harbottle said:


> I bought something called 'Lo Dough' and have made a few pizzas with it.


I make my own keto pizza dough when I want the full experience.  I make the fake pizzas out of just cheese and herbs and a splat of ketchup when I want the taste and crunch fast - they only take five minutes.  I'd made my husband fakey ones using pita bread and then I fancied some myself and made something super quick to get the urge out of the way. Hit the spot.
Lo Dough looks interesting but it is a bit pricey for me and I like my pizza bases to be puffy and yeasty when I make them so I use proper keto bread dough when I make mine.


----------



## janw

Okay, attempting to get back into the flow again

Monday
L - 2 slices Nimble toast, buttered, with some reduced fat brussels pate with a little cranberry sauce. Small packet of salty popcorn. Caramel coffee
D - Roasted pork belly joint, roasted celeriac "potatoes", brussel sprouts, roasted rainbow carrots, yorkshire pudding, onion gravy. Followed by a tiny taster of Gino D'acampo's lemon ice cream with limoncello (oh boy - fabulous!). A small glass of blueberry & raspberry sparkling water.
Snacks/Supper - a few "wonky" cherries. Small packet of wotsits. 2 squares of 70% dark chocolate.
Drinks - English Breakfast tea. Decaf coffee with reduced fat whitener. Water

_All below daily limits except for fats_


----------



## Pattidevans

Sunday
Brunch:  "Eggy bread" (aka savoury French toast) with garlicky friend tomatoes.
Dinner:  Roast loin of pork with roast potatoes (3 tiny ones), carrots roasted with cumin seeds, buttered sweetheart cabbage.  2 segments of Terry's white chocolate orange.  2 glasses red  wine.

Monday
Brunch:  Homemade broccoli and stilton soup, 2 slices Morrison's wheat, spelt and rye bread with butter.
Dinner: Leftover roast pork, leftover carrots, freshly cooked roasties, more buttered cabbage. Selection of fruit, including a bit of melon, some raspberries and blueberries, half a satsuma.  2 squares of Lidl dark chocolate.  2 glasses of red wine.


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk and a mug of coffee
D - extra mature cheddar and pickle sandwich, moser roth white chocolate mousse filled bar, glass of blueberry & blackberry squash
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - basted pork loin steak coated in dijon mustard & mayo, baby potatoes, 4 bits of roast potato, some roasted garlic cloves and a pile of sugar snap peas, pint cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 6 yes 6 dark chocolate digestives, no idea why but bloods pretty much plummeted in the 5 hours from tea to bedtime xx


----------



## rayray119

Backfast backfast brackfast biscuits.
A swanwhichvwhich on before leaving to work

A swan which on the way up to where we were going.

That’s work life for me eat in on goe


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt & Berries
L: Cucumber, Celery, home made mustard dressing, tomatoes, peppers + cheese and chicken
D: Chicken cooked with mustard and onion plus some Cauliflower rice and a bowl of berries with yoghurt.

Snacks: almonds.

BG didn't go above 6 after meals.


----------



## janw

Tuesday

L - 2 slices toasted Nimble, buttered, with a little reduced fat brussels pate and a spoonful of cranberry sauce. A few red grapes, packet of wotsits and a caramel coffee
D - 2 keto pancakes with fresh lemon and sucralose. 2 sesame Ryvitas with Phili cream cheese. A wee taster of lemon ice cream with limoncello. Decaf coffee with s/f toffee caramel syrup
Snacks/Supper - Asda popcorn. Fibre One choc popcorn bar. Small pack of snack-a-jacks
Water

_Below all daily limits bar fats, tiny bit over 5g_


----------



## Sulfate

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great idea Alan!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite
> 
> Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple
> 
> Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


I've noticed lots of people on the forum eat Burgen bread. Can you tell me which one you eat as there are different types? I thought the carbs were quite high with Burgen? Thanks


----------



## Leadinglights

Sulfate said:


> I've noticed lots of people on the forum eat Burgen bread. Can you tell me which one you eat as there are different types? I thought the carbs were quite high with Burgen? Thanks


I think it is the soya and linseed which is 13g carb per slice.


----------



## Sulfate

Leadinglights said:


> I think it is the soya and linseed which is 13g carb per slice.


Is 13g ok for carbs?I have been eating the very low carb bread HiLo which is 5g or Livlife about 3g but they are not that tasty!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday.

Breakfast:  a home made keto Welsh cake and a cup of decaf coffee.
Lunch: Cawl for St David's Day.


Evening meal: Home made Keto chocolate chip Welsh cakes and keto pancakes with decaf coffee to drink.


----------



## Leadinglights

Sulfate said:


> Is 13g ok for carbs?I have been eating the very low carb bread HiLo which is 5g or Livlife about 3g but they are not that tasty!


Without testing you will not know, but if that is pretty well the only carb you have in that meal by having eggs or bacon and mushrooms or tomatoes, then it may be fine.


----------



## Sulfate

Leadinglights said:


> Without testing you will not know, but if that is pretty well the only carb you have in that meal by having eggs or bacon and mushrooms or tomatoes, then it may be fine.


Thankyou.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sulfate said:


> Is 13g ok for carbs?I have been eating the very low carb bread HiLo which is 5g or Livlife about 3g but they are not that tasty!



I have switched breads since 2012 , but yes it was always the soya and linseed that I had.

A while back I decided to avoid breads with mono- and di-glycerides of fatty acids in them (which I read were related to/a form of trans fats). I was surprised how ubiquitous these were in most breads. In the end I found a sliced bread in ASDA called ‘super seeded’, which doesn’t have them.

It’s a few more carbs per slice (17g) but as a T1 I’ve never found it particularly necessary, or appealing, to aim for a low carb menu - moderate carb suits me well. 

Burgen stopped being made a while back, but was then relaunched. Not sure if they changed the formulation, but it used to be marketed as ‘low GI’


----------



## Sulfate

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I have switched breads since 2012 , but yes it was always the soya and linseed that I had.
> 
> A while back I decided to avoid breads with mono- and di-glycerides of fatty acids in them (which I read were related to/a form of trans fats). I was surprised how ubiquitous these were in most breads. In the end I found a sliced bread in ASDA called ‘super seeded’, which doesn’t have them.
> 
> It’s a few more carbs per slice (17g) but as a T1 I’ve never found it particularly necessary, or appealing, to aim for a low carb menu - moderate carb suits me well.
> 
> Burgen stopped being made a while back, but was then relaunched. Not sure if they changed the formulation, but it used to be marketed as ‘low GI’


Thankyou for the information


----------



## harbottle

B: mushroom omelette
L: sweet peppers, tomato, cucumber, celery, peanut butter, dressing and chicken plus a bit of cheese
D: leftover daal, cauliflower rice plus berries and yoghurt with a bit of almond butter.

D is probably the highest carb meal I eat, and I went to bed with a reading of 5.3. I have noticed that the daal don’t ‘spike’ just goes up a little (maybe by .7 and stays there for a while before suddenly dropping)


----------



## rebrascora

@Sulfate  I believe Burgen used to be just 9g carbs per slice and may no longer be worth seeking out if it is now13g especially as there are lower options like HiLo and LivLife available. Personally I don't bother with bread anymore and don't miss it but it took time to get my head around eating without bread.... it is such a part of our food culture.

B. Coffee with cream and a chunk of blue stilton.

Snack. Packet of pork scratchings.

L. Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with summer berries, mixed seeds and cinnamon.(Actually this was just a VERY delayed breakfast at 3pm)  Another cup of coffee with cream. Half a square of dark 70% choc with a spoon of peanut butter. 

E. High meat content chipolata sausages with mushrooms, cauliflower cheese and leeks in butter. Other half of dark choc square with another spoon of peanut butter. Glass of rum and diet cola.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt and blueberries and 15g granola
L: pate, chiritzo, cheese, celery, olives, 2 ryvita thins, half apple
D: tuna steak, celeriac and leek dauphinoise, tomato and red pepper salad. strawberries and cream.


----------



## Sulfate

rebrascora said:


> @Sulfate  I believe Burgen used to be just 9g carbs per slice and may no longer be worth seeking out if it is now13g especially as there are lower options like HiLo and LivLife available. Personally I don't bother with bread anymore and don't miss it but it took time to get my head around eating without bread.... it is such a part of our food culture.
> 
> B. Coffee with cream and a chunk of blue stilton.
> 
> Snack. Packet of pork scratchings.
> 
> L. Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with summer berries, mixed seeds and cinnamon.(Actually this was just a VERY delayed breakfast at 3pm)  Another cup of coffee with cream. Half a square of dark 70% choc with a spoon of peanut butter.
> 
> E. High meat content chipolata sausages with mushrooms, cauliflower cheese and leeks in butter. Other half of dark choc square with another spoon of peanut butter. Glass of rum and diet cola.https://www.mwbuk.org/donate-appeal


----------



## Sulfate

rebrascora said:


> @Sulfate  I believe Burgen used to be just 9g carbs per slice and may no longer be worth seeking out if it is now13g especially as there are lower options like HiLo and LivLife available. Personally I don't bother with bread anymore and don't miss it but it took time to get my head around eating without bread.... it is such a part of our food culture.
> 
> B. Coffee with cream and a chunk of blue stilton.
> 
> Snack. Packet of pork scratchings.
> 
> L. Creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with summer berries, mixed seeds and cinnamon.(Actually this was just a VERY delayed breakfast at 3pm)  Another cup of coffee with cream. Half a square of dark 70% choc with a spoon of peanut butter.
> 
> E. High meat content chipolata sausages with mushrooms, cauliflower cheese and leeks in butter. Other half of dark choc square with another spoon of peanut butter. Glass of rum and diet cola.


That's great and more ideas of what to eat!


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> believe Burgen used to be just 9g carbs per slice and may no longer be worth seeking out if it is now13g especially as there are lower options like HiLo and LivLife available. Personally I don't bother with bread anymore and don't miss it but it took time to get my head around eating without bread.... it is such a part of our food culture.


Hmmm I've been eating it for 18/19 years, prior to it disappearing and don't remember it ever being 9g per slice.  It may have been 11g at one time, but latterly it was 12.1.  Not seen any now for a long time.  Very disappointing news about free range eggs @rebrascora.

Tuesday:
Brunch:  Pastrami and coleslaw sandwich on Morrison's bread.
Dinner:  Well... no dinner really as we spent the afternoon shopping for a new shower caddy to replace the broken one and then 2 hours chatting on an online video chat with a friend who lives near Bordeaux... during which wine got drunk and by the time we came off the call I really couldn't be bothered to cook - so had some toast.

Wednesday:
Brunch: Scrambled eggs on 1 slice Morrison's bread toasted with 2 thick slices boiled ham.  
Dinner:  Salmon with Pomegranate glaze and giant  couscous with lemon, herbs and pomegranate seeds.  2 segments Terry's white choc  orange - that's finished that off, which is probably a good thing!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Yesterday:
Breakfast - Spinach with an egg topped with a slice of Red Leicester cheese. Mineral water to drink.


Lunch - Half a ribeye steak with half an avocado and half a small tomato and two fried chip shop style scallops made from slices of celeriac in a home made zero carb batter. Decaf coffee to drink.


Evening meal - home made chicken nuggets in zero carb batter with mushrooms and a small home made keto chocolate mousse.  Mineral water to drink.  I did thirty minutes VR exercise before bed.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief my mouth is watering looking at all these delicious looking food photographs especially the Cawl. 

I did my first full Slimfast day yesterday, very pleased with myself. I can only do it without having a morsel of food in the house unless I get desperate enough to eat Whiskas. 

Have stopped weighing myself daily, it was putting me off. Shall weigh once a week on Thursdays in future. Measure my tum everyday tho and I think I went down half an inch overnight. Yay. 

I now want to pig out so I'm having to have a Slimfast before I go over the road for cat food and toilet roll plus nip to the chemist for my brother's and my repeat meds and put a prescription in for his extra thyroid med. You have to plan these things as an addict. Can't leave yourself open to temptation. I hates waste so once I've had the Slimfast that protects me till the next meal time. Food items are Kryptonite. 

Thurs
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / vanilla Slimfast / pint water with meds
Lunch: pint water / vanilla Slimfast
Dinner: pint water / vanilla Slimfast
Supper: vanilla Slimfast

I've only got vanilla left!  Luckily I luvs Slimfast nom nom nom 

Shame about that blonde lady from An Officer And A Gentleman, she passed away. RIP.


----------



## Pattidevans

Thursday:
Brunch:  Brie and Cranberry on a toasted panini in town.
Dinner:  Chicken "one pot", fennel, broad beans, green beans, peas and carrots in a cream and tarragon sauce with a sprinkling of chopped chilli.  Sounds odd, but is actually very delicious.

Today:
Brunch:  Toasted sandwich on Wheat, Spelt and rye, with ham and melted cheese.
Dinner:  Have taken a home made cottage pie out of the freezer.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Kippers and slice toast
L: cheese on toast with poached egg, half apple
D: stir fry veg and tough steak, half protein yoghurt and seeds


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today:
Breakfast - 3 slices of pre-sliced red leicester cheese and a cup of decaf coffee.

Lunch: Steak and fried mushrooms

Evening meal: A very small piece of steak pie made with homemade keto crust and some broccoli

all day drinking fizzy mineral water and decaf coffee.

I was cooking today so I sneaked tastes of baked apple, dehydrated berries and keto marzipan.


----------



## janw

Fallen behind

Wednesday
L - Nimble sausage sandwich with mustard, blackberries with chia seeds and a little double cream. Caramel coffee
D - 3 baked chicken wings, half a sweet potato jacket (with butter), salad and a little mayo. Lo cal orange jelly pot, English breakfast tea.
Supper/Snacks - Fibre One peanut butter popcorn bar. Small packet sweet n salty popcorn
Other Drinks - Caramel coffee. Water

Thursday
L - Toasted, buttered Nimble with reduced fat brussels pate and cranberry sauce. A few grapes. Caramel coffee
D - Keto minced steak pie, cauliflower rice with a little Phili and double cream, sweetheart cabbage with leek, gravy. English breakfast tea
Supper/Snacks - Wotsits, popcorn, crisps
Drinks - tea, sparkling blueberry & raspberry water

Friday
L - Toasted, buttered Nimble with reduced fat brussels pate, lo cal  strawberry jelly pot with a little double cream, packet of popcorn. Caramel coffee
D - large battered cod (left some of it) with a few skin-on fries,  a blob of mayo. Tea
Supper/Snacks - crisps. wotsits
Drinks - Blackcurrant flavoured water. Twining's Camomile tea with honey

_Mostly under daily limits, though over on fat twice and calories once - carbs all below._


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries and 10g lizi's granola
L: homemade, celeriac, leek and courgette soup, cooked meat, ryvita thin, half apple
D: corned beef hash, broccoli, sugar free jelly with berries in and cream
Square dark choc
Glass red wine


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries, yoghurt
L: Salad of peppers, cucumber, tomatoes, celery with peanut butter, olive oil based mustard dressing, some cheese and some turkey.
D: Feta chicken thing from Sainsbury's with a pile of mushrooms (Oyster, King Oyster and Shimenji) and some cauliflower rice.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Breakfast: A small chunk of keto marzipan - I made it last night ready for my keto Simnel Cake experiment today with a cup of decaf coffee
Mid morning: Some tinned Danish ham and a glass of sparkling water.
Lunch: a piece of keto Simnel Cake which was very successful. See below a picture of the finished decorated cake and a picture of two slices - my husband had one and I had the other. For an idea of dimensions the plates in both pictures are are side plates. I also sneaked a couple of pieces of marzipan while making the cake.  I dehydrated cranberries and blackberries and blueberries for the fruit cake.



Evening meal: a family recipe of bacon and peas and tomatoes and rice that I ketofied by not having any peas and having mine with konjac rice. Sparkling mineral water to drink.


----------



## Pattidevans

The cake looks fabulous.  Would love the recipe.


----------



## janw

Saturday

L - one thin slice of Tiger bread, toasted and buttered with a poached egg (bad girl, tummy doesn't like white bread, but...), a cheese crust mini pork pie and 2 melon fingers. English breakfast tea
D - Maple syrup BBQ pork loin steak, a few potato crunchies with bacon, spinach salad and a little mayo and coleslaw. Lo cal blueberry muffin jelly pot. Caramel coffee. Popcorn
Supper/Snacks - Wotsits. Crisps.
Drinks - Tea. Weak orange squash


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and yoghurt with peanut butter
L: Nothing - didn't feel hungry, even after a 6KM walk. Had some 'Pork Puffs' as a snack.
D: Sea bass, tarragon, cauliflower rice and lettuce and peas in a creamy sauce.


----------



## Pattidevans

Saturday
Breakfast:  2 slices of toasted wheat, spelt and rye bread with a smear of Lidl  "deluxe" chocolate orange spread.
Lunch:  Pizza and salad (friend's 70th birthday celebration), red wine.  Played havoc with BGs.
Dinner:  Roast beef and coleslaw sandwich.
Not the best day BG wise at all!

Sunday:
Brunch:  Fish finger sandwich.  BG stayed within target all afternoon.
Dinner:  Unsmoked gammon joint boiled in cider, spices and herbs.  Buttered new potatoes, broccoli and leeks in cheese sauce topped with chevre style goat's cheese, runner beans.  Fruit platter, raspberries, sharon fruit, blueberries, mango.


----------



## janw

Sunday
L - 2 sesame Ryvitas and wensleydale cheese with cranberries, melon fingers, packet of wotsits, caramel coffee
D - Lamb leg steak, mini roast potatoes with garlic oil, fresh whole green beans, rainbow carrots (note: roast in future - dang purple ones bleed into the orange and yellow ones when boiled!). Lo Cal jelly pot with some double cream. Tea
Junk - We won't talk about these - bad case of the munchies, alas
Other Drinks - weak orange squash, S/F caramel decaf coffee with cream

_Fat slightly over, rest below daily limits_


----------



## Kaylz

Haven't logged for a few days so here goes

Saturday
B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - smoked bavarian ham and pickle sandwich, bar moser roth orange mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette with baby potatoes then a huge bowl of strawberries & blackberries with double cream, pint cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 1 dark chocolate and 3 plain digestives

Sunday
B - same as always
D - scrambled egg with extra mature cheddar sandwich, bar moser roth orange mousse filled bar, wee glass of cherries & berries squash
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - smoked haddock fillet with baby potatoes and a dark Lindor truffle, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - same as Saturday night

Today
B - same as always
D - sliced chilli chicken breast sandwich, bar moser roth orange mousse filled bar
mug of cafetiere coffee
T will be - ham, cheese coleslaw, radishes, baby potatoes, few paprika chips and a couple of gherkins, pint of cherries & berries squash 
mug of coffee
Before bed - only time will tell lol xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, scrambled egg and tomato, slice toast
L cooked meat, cheese, ryvita thin, tomato, cucumber. half apple
D: roast chicken, roast potatoes and celeriac, broccoli and mange tout, peas. sugar free jelly with fruit and cream. 
Square salted caramel dark choc.


----------



## Ditto

Due to high readings I've ditched the Slimfast and gone onto low carb. 

Weight: 15 0.2 / Tum: 50 1/2

Monday
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / 2 bacon, 2 poached eggs / pint water
Lunch: lg carton cottage cheese with slices cucumber salted / pint water
Dinner: ham salad with big blob garlic mayo / pint water


----------



## janw

Monday
B - Tea
L - Nimble sandwich of roast beef and a little coleslaw, 2 Tuc cheese sandwich biscuits, caramel latte, wotsits
D - Cornish pasty except I only had a tiny taster of the pastry and picked at the contents as there was potato pieces to avoid, plus a few naked chips. Strawberries and double cream, Decaf coffee with s/f toffee caramel syrup and a little double cream
Supper/Snacks - Popcorn, mini cheese stick with oat cakes.
Other drinks - weak NAS orange squash. Galaxy light hot chocolate

_Under all daily limits bar fats (5g over).
57 calories burned
Currently 138.5 pounds_


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries & Yoghurt
L: Home made brown bread with chicken, tomato and cucumber.
D: Cod with garlic and lemon plus Leeks, Tomatoes steamed in butter and cauliflower rice + some berries.


----------



## Kaylz

B  - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of coffee
D - extra mature cheese and pickle sandwich, bar moser roth orange mousse filled chocolate, glass cherries & berries squash
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - basted pork loin steak coated in a mayo/dijon mustard mix, baby potatoes, few bits of roast potatoes, roasted garlic cloves and a huge pile of sugar snap peas, pint cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 4 plain digestives xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs and slice toast
L homemade soup, cooked meat cheese, 2 ryvita thins, pickled gerkin, yellow pepper. half apple
D: barbeque spare ribs, broccoli, mange tout and green beans. stewed plums and cream.
Puzzled by the ribs. Aldi pack size 600g per half pack 140g carbs 9.9g carb, Bistro maths me thinks.


----------



## janw

Tuesday
B - One breakfast biscuit. Caramel coffee
L - Costa's  - small caramel latte and half an egg and watercress sandwich on malted brown bread. Skinny crunch peanut butter bar
D - Made a chicken curry with konjac rice, but it didn't agree with me, so left it and had some cheese oat cakes with a mini mature cheddar stick. Taster of naan bread. S/F toffee caramel decaf coffee
Supper/Snacks - Skinny crunch peanut butter bar. Metcalfe's small popcorn
Other drinks - weak orange squash. Blueberry flavoured water.
_
All below daily limit except for fat - but that might be lower as only ate a tiny amount of chicken curry and naan bread
42 calories burned_


----------



## Ditto

Weight: 14 13.2 / Tum: 50 1/2

Tuesday
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / 2 fried eggs and tomatoes / pint water with aspirin and meds
Lunch: fried egg and bacon sarnie a la brother with Nescafe, I refused the white chocolate biscuits / pint water
Dinner: beef satay with rice, few chips, few prawn crackers, spring rolls / pint water

I don't really like Chinese food. I gave tons to the birds when bro had gone home. I thought about it later and realised I could have had an omelette or spare ribs. I'll do that next time.


----------



## janw

Wednesday
B - Caramel coffee
L - Toasted Nimble dry cured ham sandwich, 1 sesame Ryvita with butter and wensleydale & cranberry cheese, 2 small melon slices (pre cut). Skinny crunch peanut butter bar. Caramel coffee.
D - Beef medallion, roasted baby potatoes with onion, broccoli. A little lemon ice cream with limoncello. Tea
Snacks/Supper - not going there again - darned munchies!
Other drinks - last of blueberry flavoured water. Weak orange squash

_Below all daily limits except a bit above calorie limit by 10g - could have been worse! Not worried about calories, I am usually way below my limit, surprised to go over it!!! lol_


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> Morning 9.7 half expecting to still be higher so not to fussed even if I didn’t get much sleep last night.


rayray just to let you know you've posted this in the wrong thread xx


----------



## Leadinglights

B:Greek yoghurt, blueberries and 15g granola
L: homemade soup, cheese, pate, 2 ryvita, gerkin, celery, half nectarine
D: chickpea, paneer, squash and spinach curry, tomato, cucumber and onion salad, pickles. stewed plums and cream


----------



## rayray119

Oops must h


Kaylz said:


> rayray just to let you know you've posted this in the wrong thread xx


Opps must have been the lack of sleep.


----------



## ColinUK

B: Exante shake (Cinnamon swirl)
L: shake (Mocha latte)
D: poached chicken breast and an avocado


----------



## Ditto

Weight: 14 13.8 / Tum: 51

Wednesday - 7.6 @ 10am
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / Simply Vanilla Slimfast mix (whole milk) / pint water with aspirin and meds
Lunch: ham salad with mayo and beetroot / pint water
Dinner: could not eat, not hungry so come midnight when I'm reading in bed tum is growling like mad so had tiny salad of grated cheese, iceberg, some weird peas and mayo. I should have just drunk my water, didn't realise I'm missed a pint!

I've just got in the garden (Thursday) for the first time this year but now I feel like death. I think I'm just too crook with one thing and another. I feel quite limp oo er missus.  Only did an hour light tidying.


----------



## Pattidevans

Monday:
Brunch: Corned beef hash with a fried egg on top.
Dinner: More of the gammon braised in cider... leftover broccoli and leeks in cheese sauce, peas, crispy "squashed" new potatoes (cooked new pots squashed and brushed with garlic oil then baked until crispy - I have introduced our friends to these and they all love them).

Tuesday:
Brunch: Roast beef and coleslaw sandwich on toasted wheat, spelt and rye bread.
Dinner:... well well well.. yet more of the gammon - it never stops giving, sauteed courgettes and sugar snap peas, more squashed new pots.

Wednesday:  
Brunch:  Minted pea soup made from the cider the gammon was cooked in (we waste nothing in this house!).  2 slices toasted  buttered wheat, spelt and rye bread.
Dinner:  Tapas at the local pub.. 3 for £10.  So a selection of Mushroom arancini, broccoli topped with goat's cheese,  and  pork rillettes.  A few chips off hubby's plate.

Today:
Breakfast:  1 slice toast.
Lunch:  (Entertaining friends) Home made chicken liver and port pate topped with port jelly with black bread served with salad.  Chocolate cups with Tia Maria cream.  Cheese board inc.  St Agur, very ripe brie and crunchy Somerset cheddar served with crackers and oat cakes. White wine and Coffee.

Probably won't eat again today.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian)

Wednesday : Breakfast - handful of blackberries and raspberries with an hard boiled egg (wasn’t hungry) with a green tea

Lunch - bbq chicken , with salad and nuts with water

Dinner- same as lunch but I also added low carb veggie bites to my plate with water .


Thursday - 
Breakfast - Omelette with mushrooms , bell pepper , chicken and spinach 

Lunch - butter chicken and low carb veggies with green tea 

Dinner - zoodles and spag bol and low carb veggies 
With water 


Today : Handful of raspberries and black berries and a hard boiled egg 


Lunch , sausage roll meat (the inside) and salad with water 


Dinner : bbq dinner with salad 
(Friends house ) 

Water


----------



## ColinUK

B: Exante mocha shake 
L: Exante cherry berry shake
D: my emotions 

Will do better today.


----------



## Lumpipdip

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great idea Alan!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite
> 
> Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple
> 
> Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


Hi
Please can you tell me where I can get burgen bread from. I have tried from tesco and aldi. 
Many thanks


----------



## Leadinglights

Lumpipdip said:


> Hi
> Please can you tell me where I can get burgen bread from. I have tried from tesco and aldi.
> Many thanks


Sainsbury and ASDA list it.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Sainsbury and ASDA list it.


As does Waitrose


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt. Berries. Nut butter.
L: Turkey & Salad with a home made dressing of Dijon mustard
D: Salmon, Orange, Onion, Fennel + yoghurt and berries.

Gobsmacked that BG was 5.1 before D and 5.2 after D, despite the amount of orange and berries I scoffed.


----------



## Ditto

Happy Thursday - 8.9 @ 8ish
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / fried eggs 2, bacon, peppers, garlics, yellow onion, tomatoes / pint water with aspirin and meds
Lunch: beetroot 1, nr full can weird peas, roast spatchcock chicken / pint water
Dinner: grated cheese, mayo, iceberg salad / pint water

Won't get those peas again, they were seriously weird! I'll stick to plain ol' frozen.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lumpipdip said:


> Hi
> Please can you tell me where I can get burgen bread from. I have tried from tesco and aldi.
> Many thanks



Please see my reply to Sulfate 



everydayupsanddowns said:


> I have switched breads since 2012 , but yes it was always the soya and linseed that I had.
> 
> A while back I decided to avoid breads with mono- and di-glycerides of fatty acids in them (which I read were related to/a form of trans fats). I was surprised how ubiquitous these were in most breads. In the end I found a sliced bread in ASDA called ‘super seeded’, which doesn’t have them.
> 
> It’s a few more carbs per slice (17g) but as a T1 I’ve never found it particularly necessary, or appealing, to aim for a low carb menu - moderate carb suits me well.
> 
> Burgen stopped being made a while back, but was then relaunched. Not sure if they changed the formulation, but it used to be marketed as ‘low GI’



I think quite a few stores stopped stocking it when production ceased, but I have seen it in Asda and Sainsbury’s again fairly recently near me after the relaunch


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today.
Breakfast: three slices of ham and a cup of decaf coffee with almond milk and cream and some erythritol.

Lunch: my own recipe keto Sweet and sour pork balls with konjac rice, beansprouts, oyster mushrooms and a few peas and half a shallot and a spring onion  - mineral water to drink I make the sweet and sour with Heinz no added sugar ketchup, toasted sesame oil, Amoy gluten free soy sauce and a sprinkle of toasted black sesame seeds and chopped up spring onion.


Evening: some grated mozzarella (I like eating it piece by piece like crisps sometimes) and a chocolate dessert made with Greek yoghurt, a tablespoon of double cream, a teaspoon of 100% cocoa powder and a drop of caramel flavour, a small splosh of vanilla extract and a teaspoon of erythritol. Mineral water to drink.
Blood sugar reading at bedtime 5.4


----------



## ColinUK

B: shake 
L: shake
D: plenty of veg sautéed in butter and made into an omelette 
Snacks: few walnuts and almonds

From midday I’ve clocked up a 5.2-5.7 range so let’s see where it is in the morning.


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt and Berries
L: German Doner Kebab 'Gym' box with Feta and Jalapeno peppers.
D: Home made Chile-con-carne with Cauliflower rice (At around 23g of carbs, this is the highest carb meal I've had for some time - BG was 5.1 before, 4.6 later that night.)


----------



## rayray119

Backfast  porridge oat bar.
morning nibbled on a cookie(or thought it was niidle but think It was more than i realised)
also at a pack of seaward
Lunch chicken Seward type thing with a pack of crunchy seaward.
after lunch mina packet of biscuits after overcorrecting(which I then over eat it happens )
muched on some bacon(I know some people will say that's protein but t doesn't seem to affect me well not in the afternoon anyway)
dinner vegan sausages(i'm not a vegan I just sometimes like to try these things out) with a ham hock salad and some dried mushrooms


----------



## Ditto

Friday - 8.1 @ 8.25am - Weight: 14stones 12.4pounds Tum: 51
Breakfast: Nescafe / pint water with fibre 
Lunch: fried eggs 2, bacon, peppers, garlics, yellow onion, tomatoes / pint water with aspirin and meds
Dinner: pint water / sausages (too many), 2 fried eggs, bacon, tomato cooked by my brother nom nom nom / pint water

I refused the large bag of chocolate buttons and later threw to the birds the half a loaf left for me. Go me! Too much fried food but that's the last now, I shall microwave and steam or poach in future and ask brother to have salads for summer. Gotta have a plan!


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk and a mug of coffee
D - smoked Bavarian ham and pickle sandwich, bar moser roth orange mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - half an Aldi's chilli smoked sausage, baby potatoes, roasted sprouts along with a couple of roasted sugar snaps and a blob of mayo, pint cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 5 all butter shortbread fingers xx


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt. Berries. Coffee. Nuts.
D: We went to a 'Toby Carvery' and I had a starter of Mushrooms with cheese, which was pretty disgusting - the tasteless sauce was probably high in carbs and low in cheese and it had a bit of melted cheddar on the top. Carvery was meat, but I tried a small portion of Mac and Cheese (That was tasteless) and a small portion of roast potatoes along with a load of Cauliflower, Carrots and Green beans. In order to make this actually taste of anything I had to smother it with horse radish and mustard. I was quite surprised to see that post-meal BG hadn't moved at all - started in the high 4s and 2 hours later was 5.3... I'm taking this as a sign that I can manage small portions of things like potatoes and pasta without causing a spike. Despite the low quality of the food, I quite enjoyed it - probably the most normal meal I've had since I was diagnosed. (It was also cheap.)
T: Mushroom omelette with a salad of celery, cucumber and radishes.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, egg, tomatoes and a mushroom, slice toast
L: pate, salami, cheese, celery, tomatoes, 1 cracker, satsuma
D: salmon, purple sprouting broccoli, edamame bean pasta with pesto. Kvarg desert with half nectarine and seeds.
Glass red wine
1 square salted caramel dark choc


----------



## Pattidevans

Friday:  
Brunch: Roast beef and coleslaw sandwich on Wheat, Spelt and Rye toasted bread.  1 segment Terry's Chocolate white Orange.
Dinner:  Creamy casserole of pork shoulder done with sherry, dill and parmesan.  Mashed potato  and fine green beans.

Saturday:
Brunch: "corned beef cakes".  Fried onion, mash and corned beef fried up in patties, topped with a fried egg.
Dinner: Pomegranate molasses salmon fillet with giant cous cous done with lots of mint, parsley, lemon and pomegranate seeds.  Fine green beans.  2 glasses white wine, 3 chocolate mini eggs.


----------



## Ditto

Saturday - bg over 10 as could hardly get any blood out - Weight: 14stones 12.2pounds Tum: 50 1/2
Breakfast: Nescafe / pint water with fibre
Lunch: scrambled eggs made with butter, garlics, tomato / pint water with aspirin and meds
Dinner: packet roast beef, pile of cauli mash, Brussels sprouts / pint water

Sunday - 8.3 approx. - Weight: 14stones 12.4pounds Tum: 50
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled with butter, tomato, garlics, beetroot, cauli, sprouts
Lunch: pint water with aspirin and meds / large mug Nescafe with dash whole milk
Dinner: huge pile of sauteed in too much butter salmon, tomato, iceberg lettuce (divine but swimming in butter) / pint water

Tried to persuade family member to cook fish in olive oil in future, we'll see! It tasted divine though, didn't touch the sides nom nom nom I just luvs eating, I am doomed to be coming back as a basking shark, just swimming along with my big mouth open...


----------



## Leadinglights

B: scrambled egg and smoked salmon, slice toast
L: homemade soup, pate, cheese, celery, tomatoes, cracker, half pear
D: beef casserole, broad beans, half roll, apple sponge pudding and cream. (sponge made with ground almonds, eggs, yoghurt, bit sweetener)
glass red wine
square dark chocolate


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt. Berries
L: I walked across Coventry to pick up some records I'd ordered from a shop and on the way back stopped off for a dirty German Doner Kebab gym box (Beef, Chicken with salad) and an Almond milk cappuccino. About 10k in total! (I have noticed that as my VO2 is improving, BG levels seem to be more stable.)
D: Rotisserie chicken with steamed veg and a small portion of sweet potato fries.

Snacks: oat crackers + dark chocolate.


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries, Yoghurt, Peanut butter.
L: Chicken batch using home made bread and chicken leftover from Sunday's rotisserie. Had it with Celery, cucumber and a bit of cheese. Oh dipped the celery in Almond butter.
D: Cod baked with lemon garlic and tarragon, with steamed leeks, tomatoes and cauliflower rice. Plus a bit of potato and a chicken nugget.

Snacks: a lot of almonds.


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and Yoghurt!
L: Chicken, Apple and Celery salad. From a Caldesi book. I was a bit naughty and used a whole apple, but it had zero effect on my BG - 5.3 two hours after eating. Delicious recipe, will definitely make again.
D: Supermarket bought chicken/feta/pepper thing, cauliflower rice, plus some mushrooms stir fried with onion, garlic, white wine and soy sauce - with berries for pudding.


----------



## Ditto

Monday 
8.6 @ 7am / Weight: 14stones 10.6pounds / Tum: 50 
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / scrambled eggs made with butter, garlics /  pint water with aspirin and meds
Lunch: Philly and ham / Nescafe / pint water
Dinner: boil in the bag cod, ton Brussels sprouts, knob butter / pint water / the rest of the sprouts!

Tuesday 
7.6 @ 6.25am / Weight: 14stones 11pounds / Tum: 50>
Breakfast: pint water with fibre / 2 eggs scrambled with butter, box mushrooms / pint water with aspirin and meds
Lunch:  pint water / can chicken curry (eaten straight from the tin cold with a tablespoon nom nom nom)
Dinner: pint water / ham salad with mayo

Would you say a low carb diet is the best thing for liver health?


----------



## Pattidevans

Sunday
Brunch: Home made broccoli and stilton soup with 2 slices Allinsons Scandalously seeded bread and butter.
Dinner: Home made Chicken, ham and mushroom pie with sprouts and fine green beans.  Small gluten free chocolate brownie made by a friend.

Monday:
Brunch:  Bacon sandwich on wheat, spelt and rye bread.  (Delicious thick cut unsmoked bacon.. yummy)
Dinner:  Leftover pie warmed up, no veg... was feeling exhausted as I have been since Covid, so couldn't be bothered to cook.

Tuesday:
Brunch:  Roast beef and coleslaw sandwich on the Allinson's bread.
Dinner:  2 x chipolatas, Mediterranean roast veg (red onions, red pepper, fennel, courgette, aubergine,  tomatoes with balsamic vinegar and Pomegranate molasses, topped with chevre style goat's cheese).


----------



## Leadinglights

B: piece toast, fried egg, 120g baked beans minus most of the juice, Not had baked beans for a long time so was nervous but tested after 1.5 hours and BG was 6momol/l so relieved. But on the other hand can't say the beans actually did much for me.
L: sardines, ryvita, cheese, cucumber, yellow pepper, half pear
D: beef casserole, courgettes, half roll, apple sponge pud with cream.


----------



## Melinda Anne

I tend to eat the same every day, a little scared of changing as weight goes up!

Breakfast: Fat free Greek yogurt with fresh chopped grapes and strawberries, mug of tea and 3 Rich tea (yes, I know, but they have been part of my official diabetic diet since aged 9!

Lunch: a packet of Melba Toasts (six of them) with egg and bacon sandwich filler, tumbler of tomato juice

Dinner: roast chicken thighs from Asda, tomato and spring onion salad, fat free low cal dressing, pickled cucumber, four olives stuffed with garlic, water melon or pineapple with two strawberries.


----------



## Kaylz

B - super berry granola with semi skimmed milk and a mug of coffee
D - pork & egg roll sandwich and a bar of moser roth white mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - basted pork loin steak coated in a dijon mustard & mayo mix, roasted garlic cloves, baby potatoes, 4 pieces of roast potato and a pile of sugar snap peas, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of sticky toffee pudding flavour coffee
Before bed - 3 and a half digestives

Today
B - same as every other day but with a mug of sticky toffee pudding flavour coffee
D - cheese, mayo & spring onion sandwich and a bar of moser roth white mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - mince with spring onions and paprika mixed through, baby potatoes and steamed sprouts, pint cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee xx


----------



## janw

Tuesday

B - 2 breakfast biscuits.
Break - Costa small caramel latte. One bite of a bakewell tart (far too sweet!)
L - one tiny bite of son's Greggs sausage roll - barely a taste lol 3 Hovis crackers and a Cathedral city light mini stick. Caramel coffee
D - Keto toad in the hole, deemed a failure by me but hubby and son cleared their plates....with roasted baby potatoes, mixed steamed green veggies and onion gravy. Small portion of homemade apple crumble (sweetener in apple but crumble was normal) and double cream (low fat) - custard for hubby and son. Tea
Supper/Snacks - packet of baked crisps. Small packet of proper corn.
Other drinks - weak orange squash and last of blackcurrant flavoured still water

_Slightly over daily limit for cals and fat, below with the rest. _


----------



## harbottle

B: Omelette + piece of 'luvlife' toast
L: Home made brown bread, chicken, almond butter, celery
D: Salmon with orange, fennel and wine sauce with cauliflower rice + yoghurt and berries.

BG remained stubbornly between 4 and 6.1 all day, even after a 10g snack of Oat Crackers.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, strawberries and blueberries, 15g granola
L: home made soup, cheese, slice bread, pate, half apple
B: sausages, purple sprouting broccoli, sugar snaps, half roll, strawberries and cream


----------



## janw

Wednesday

L - Nimble toastie of turkey ham and blue cheese, proper corn, peanut butter bar, caramel coffee
D - homemade cottage pie with celeriac mash, topped with grated cheddar, plus fresh runner beans. Blackberries and light double cream. Can of Pepsi max cherry. Baked crisps
Supper/Snacks - Wotsits
Other drinks - weak NAS orange squash

_Below daily limits except slightly over fat limit by 6g_


----------



## harbottle

janw said:


> Wednesday
> 
> L - Nimble toastie of turkey ham and blue cheese, proper corn, peanut butter bar, caramel coffee
> D - homemade cottage pie with celeriac mash, topped with grated cheddar, plus fresh runner beans. Blackberries and light double cream. Can of Pepsi max cherry. Baked crisps
> Supper/Snacks - Wotsits
> Other drinks - weak NAS orange squash
> 
> _Below daily limits except slightly over fat limit by 6g_



Wow, Wotsits! Haven't had a bag of crisps since I was diagnosed last August.


----------



## janw

harbottle said:


> Wow, Wotsits! Haven't had a bag of crisps since I was diagnosed last August.


7.8 carbs, so sometimes have a pack if I'm still under my daily carb limit, or as part of my lunch. My carb limit is 130g but I try to keep as close to 100g to continue losing weight slowly - got about 3.5 pounds to go to my target weight now


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt, Berries, Peanut butter
L: Home made bread roll, chicken, mustard, cucumber, yellow pepper, cheese
D: Stir fry prawns with pepper, onion, garlic, wine, double cream & konjac noodles. Plus some berries for pudding.

Snacks: a few oat crackers, almonds.
Evening: a night out with a couple of JDs and diet code + a single malt.

BG readings between 4.6 and 5.6 all day!


----------



## Leadinglights

B: 2 chipolatas, scrambled egg and slice toast
L: homemade soup, pate, cheese, cracker, red pepper, tomato. half pear, half satsuma
D: barbeque pork ribs, salad, half roll, nectarine and half Kvarg desert, few seeds


----------



## janw

Thursday

L - remainder of yesterday's dinner, peanut butter popcorn bar. 2 sugar free Marie biscuits, caramel coffee
D - homemade keto turkey burgers, with a few mini hash brown bites and a salad with a blob of mayo, Some grapes and a dark choc & raspberry skinny crunch bar, Caramel latte made with unsweetened almond milk and NAS toffee caramel syrup
Snacks/Supper - proper corn, wotsits, 1/4 square dark chocolate (70%)
Other drinks - weak orange squash, Pepsi max cherry

_Below all daily limits except fat - 3g over_


----------



## Pattidevans

Wednesday:
Brunch:  Scrambled eggs on 1 slice toast with 1 slice bacon.
Dinner:  @ the local pub (3 tapas plates for £10) I had tempura broccoli (absolutely delicious), mushroom arancini and pork fritters.

Thursday: 
Brunch: ham and melted brie on 1 slice toast.
Dinner:  Belly pork strips cooked in home made BBQ sauce (Gordon Ramsey recipe), mashed potato and creamed spinach.


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt and berries with peanut butter, vanilla essence and cinnamon.
L: Walked into the city for a birthday lunch without the kids (They were at school!) and to pick up some vinyl from a local shop - broke my low carb diet for the first time in six months and had a hanging chicken and chorizo kebab with a portion of chips and a couple of G&Ts with slim fever tree tonic. Two hours later BG was around 5.0., so no spike at all. (Walk and alcohol probably helped keep it down, although I have eaten potato before and it doesn't seem to cause my BG to rise.)
D: Stir fry of mushrooms and veg with Konjac Noodles & an egg.


----------



## Pattidevans

Yesterday
Brunch: pastrami and Coleslaw sandwich.
Dinner: Roast chicken, roasted carrots and banana shallots, roast potatoes (3 small ones), sprouts and gravy.


----------



## janw

Friday

B - mug of tea
L - Cheese bake crackers and a mini light cathedral city, a small piece of a peperoni stick, caramel coffee, skinny whip strawberry and dark chocolate bar
D - 2 saveloys, a few sweet potato fries, blob of mayo, two little pickled onions. A few blackberries with a NAS blackcurrant jelly pot and a little light double cream, caramel coffee
Supper/Snacks - a few cheese bake crackers, small bag of proper corn, packet of wotsits. 2 squares of Galaxy Fusions 70% minimum dark chocolate "raspberry meringue" chocolate bar (how could I not try this new find!) 1 portion is 3 squares. Caramel latte
Other drinks - last of the Pepsi max cherry, NAS orange squash

_All within daily limits except fat, 3g over. Protein intake a bit too low today._


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - mix of super berry and super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of sticky toffee pudding flavoured coffee
D - sliced chicken breast sandwich and a bar moser roth white mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - half a garlic smoked sausage, roast sprouts and baby potatoes with a dollop of mayo, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
Before bed - 4 and a half digestives

Today
B - super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of sticky toffee pudding flavoured coffee
D - sliced chilli chicken breast sandwich, bar of moser roth white mousse filled chocolate (only have 3 left and Bruce potentially won't get to Aldi's for over 2 weeks )
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette with baby potatoes then a massive bowl of strawberries and blackberries with single cream (Lidl had no double yesterday(, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee

Haven't eaten crisps for around 3 years but mum and Bruce are really putting me in the mood to have a crisp sandwich some day xx


----------



## janw

Saturday

L - Hovis crackers with a mix of a little blue cheese and cathedral city mature light mini stick, a watermelon fan, small packet of wotsits and a caramel coffee
D - 2 mini garlic butter jacket potatoes, cheese and bacon chicken breast, spinach salad, blob of mayo, caramel coffee
Supper/Snacks - small pack of proper corn, peperami stick, 2 squares dark choc with raspberry, cheese bake crackers
Other drinks - Pepsi max cherry, NAS orange squash

_Over on fats, below limit on rest._


----------



## Elenka_HM

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday
> B - mix of super berry and super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of sticky toffee pudding flavoured coffee
> D - sliced chicken breast sandwich and a bar moser roth white mousse filled chocolate
> mug of cafetiere coffee
> T - half a garlic smoked sausage, roast sprouts and baby potatoes with a dollop of mayo, pint of cherries & berries squash
> mug of coffee
> Before bed - 4 and a half digestives
> 
> Today
> B - super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of sticky toffee pudding flavoured coffee
> D - sliced chilli chicken breast sandwich, bar of moser roth white mousse filled chocolate (only have 3 left and Bruce potentially won't get to Aldi's for over 2 weeks )
> mug of cafetiere coffee
> T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette with baby potatoes then a massive bowl of strawberries and blackberries with single cream (Lidl had no double yesterday(, pint of cherries & berries squash
> mug of coffee
> 
> Haven't eaten crisps for around 3 years but mum and Bruce are really putting me in the mood to have a crisp sandwich some day xx


Can I ask where did you get this Sticky toffee coffee? Sounds interesting! I have a Beanies coffee in the Hot Cross bun flavour


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Can I ask where did you get this Sticky toffee coffee? Sounds interesting! I have a Beanies coffee in the Hot Cross bun flavour


I'm currently using Beanies Maple Fudge which is really nice. I normally have the Nutty Hazelnut and I have a Cookie Dough one to try next. I tried a couple of spiced ones like Christmas pudding and Mulled Wine over the festive season but they were horrible so would be interested to know how you find the Hot Cross Bun flavour? Not seen a sticky toffee pudding one yet but it sounds like it might be worth a try.


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and Yoghurt with peanut butter and vanilla essence.
L: Skipped, as I had a dental implant fitted in the morning and by lunchtime it was still a bit numb. Snacked on some cheese and oat crackers later instead.
D: Chicken baked with mustard and onions in a white win sauce with a portion of sweet potato fries. Happy to see a 4.9 BG to hours later, so I guess something is still working in the pancreas at the moment (Or the 500mg of Metformin is doing it..!)


----------



## Pattidevans

Sunday:
Brunch: Chicken liver pate with Port jelly on 2 slices toast (29.8g carb)
Dinner: Leftover roast chicken from Saturday, freshly roasted potatoes, warmed up roast carrots and sprouts plus some peas to bulk things out.  Melon slice, half  a plum and some blueberries.


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> Can I ask where did you get this Sticky toffee coffee? Sounds interesting! I have a Beanies coffee in the Hot Cross bun flavour





rebrascora said:


> I'm currently using Beanies Maple Fudge which is really nice. I normally have the Nutty Hazelnut and I have a Cookie Dough one to try next. I tried a couple of spiced ones like Christmas pudding and Mulled Wine over the festive season but they were horrible so would be interested to know how you find the Hot Cross Bun flavour? Not seen a sticky toffee pudding one yet but it sounds like it might be worth a try.


It's Beanies too, I treated myself to an order from their site at the beginning of last year (all in  date until later this year) - https://beaniesflavourco.co.uk/prod...MI45HH7d7U9gIVhGDmCh0HyAKqEAQYASABEgL8LvD_BwE

I got 9 jars in total but only tried the sweet cinnamon (which is absolutely gorgeous) and I can't remember which other out of the lot I bought as I took the label off and most of it went in the bin (forgot about it in the back of the cupboard just above and to the side of the cooker so it stuck together )

Barbara I have the Maple Fudge so might make that the next one I try 

I bought a wee kilner jar to transfer them in to though in the hope it stays fresher xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Kaylz said:


> It's Beanies too, I treated myself to an order from their site at the beginning of last year (all in  date until later this year)


They have so many flavours! I usually see them in Lidl, I'd like to try more but don't know which one to pick haha

@rebrascora I am not a huge fan of the Hot Cross bun coffee, but then, I am not big on coffee anyway. 

Talking about hot cross buns, yesterday I found a savoury, cheesy version in M&S. They really taste like the bread rolls with cheese pieces they sell everywhere, but in a softer texture. Quite nice. About 20g carbs per bun, maybe not good for those of you on low carb diets, but I assume they must be lighter than the sweet classic ones with all the raisins! 

(They had a discount if you take 2 packs and I was VERY tented for the chocolate version but I resisted)


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> They have so many flavours! I usually see them in Lidl, I'd like to try more but don't know which one to pick haha
> 
> @rebrascora I am not a huge fan of the Hot Cross bun coffee, but then, I am not big on coffee anyway.
> 
> Talking about hot cross buns, yesterday I found a savoury, cheesy version in M&S. They really taste like the bread rolls with cheese pieces they sell everywhere, but in a softer texture. Quite nice. About 20g carbs per bun, maybe not good for those of you on low carb diets, but I assume they must be lighter than the sweet classic ones with all the raisins!
> 
> (They had a discount if you take 2 packs and I was VERY tented for the chocolate version but I resisted)


Our Lidl only ever got the small boxes of "sticks" in, those cheese hot cross buns sound ace, sadly not an M&S anywhere near me  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Today
B - super nutty granola with semi skimmed milk, mug of sticky coffee pudding coffee
D - cheesy scrambled egg sandwich and a bar moser roth white mousse filled chocolate
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - smoked haddock fillet, sprouts and baby potatoes, not that it went down too well , pint cherries and berries squash 
mug of coffee

I caved and got Bruce to get me a multipack of golden wonder tomato ketchup crisps when he was at the shop for some for himself last night so a crisp sandwich will be on the menu    not like I generally eat unhealthily and I did miss out for years so.... xx


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Can I ask where did you get this Sticky toffee coffee? Sounds interesting! I have a Beanies coffee in the Hot Cross bun flavour


i have a coffed fulled a bennies flavour coffee(well slight exerateateration) I need to stop my self sometimes


----------



## harbottle

B: Yogurt and Berries
L: Subway Chicken Tikka Salad
D: Rotisserie Chicken with mushrooms stir fried in olive oil with white wine, soy sauce and garlic plus a pile of roasted broccoli and cauliflower.

Also had a cappuccino during the day, and was pleased to see absolutely no effect on BG. (I stopped drinking them since I was diagnosed, but fancied one, so did some testing to see the effect.)

Gum seems to be healing fine where the implant was put in on Saturday. A bit of swelling, and a bit of bleeding on Sunday afternoon, but nothing since.


----------



## Leadinglights

harbottle said:


> B: Yogurt and Berries
> L: Subway Chicken Tikka Salad
> D: Rotisserie Chicken with mushrooms stir fried in olive oil with white wine, soy sauce and garlic plus a pile of roasted broccoli and cauliflower.
> 
> Also had a cappuccino during the day, and was pleased to see absolutely no effect on BG. (I stopped drinking them since I was diagnosed, but fancied one, so did some testing to see the effect.)
> 
> Gum seems to be healing fine where the implant was put in on Saturday. A bit of swelling, and a bit of bleeding on Sunday afternoon, but nothing since.


Healing is usually quite quick. 
I had 2 implants with a bridge 10 years ago and a couple of months ago the teeth just fell off the pegs, I imagined ££££ signs at the original cost was £6000 but no it was just glued back on no problem. It was done at Modus in Tile Hill. 
We have a Dolce Gusto pod machine so our evening treat is usually a flat white or cafe au lait.


----------



## harbottle

I had mine done at Face in Cheylesmore - all very high tech, with CT scanner on site to work out how far to drill into the jaw and loads of software to do 3D modelling of my jaw and existing teeth to make 3D models so the lab can fashion the false tooth properly. The implant dentist is excellent there.  Next step is to get the teeth made up for the implants, which will hopefully be done in a few months. (First one was done about a month ago.)

It's not costing 6000, but wouldn't get much change from 6000. 

Cautiously optimistic that the occasional cappuccino is back on the menu, but don't want to push it as my aim to get off the final 500mg of Metfarting. I'd quite like to not spend the day blowing off like a steam train!


----------



## Leadinglights

harbottle said:


> I had mine done at Face in Cheylesmore - all very high tech, with CT scanner on site to work out how far to drill into the jaw and loads of software to do 3D modelling of my jaw and existing teeth to make 3D models so the lab can fashion the false tooth properly. The implant dentist is excellent there.  Next step is to get the teeth made up for the implants, which will hopefully be done in a few months. (First one was done about a month ago.)
> 
> It's not costing 6000, but wouldn't get much change from 6000.
> 
> Cautiously optimistic that the occasional cappuccino is back on the menu, but don't want to push it as my aim to get off the final 500mg of Metfarting. I'd quite like to not spend the day blowing off like a steam train!


My OH goes to Face, just round the corner from where we live. Sounds very high tech.


----------



## harbottle

Leadinglights said:


> My OH goes to Face, just round the corner from where we live. Sounds very high tech.



I'm in Earlsdon (Canley Gardens) so it's just a short drive away. We did a lot of walking around Cheylesmore during lockdown, usually swung through it after exploring London Road Cemetery.


----------



## Leadinglights

harbottle said:


> I'm in Earlsdon (Canley Gardens) so it's just a short drive away. We did a lot of walking around Cheylesmore during lockdown, usually swung through it after exploring London Road Cemetery.


Our lockdown walks were new cemetery, old cemetery, clockwise, anticlockwise. We back onto the new cemetery. It is amazing how much you learn about the history of the place. Walks then extended a bit further afield.


----------



## janw

BTW Home Bargains sell a box of mixed flavours of Beanies coffees - about 10 or 12 sachets of flavours in the box, all different....so you can try before you buy a jar  Not sure if there is hot cross bun flavour, but there's a nice variety.

Sunday

L - Hovis crackers, cathedral city light mini, 1 Nairn stem ginger oat biscuit, caramel coffee
D - Roast lamb, few little roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese made with blue cheese, spring greens and leek, roasted carrots, mint jelly, yorkshire pudding and gravy. 2 watermelon fans. tea
Supper/Snacks - wotsits, proper corn, peanut butter bar
Other drinks - NAS orange squash, caramel coffee

_within daily limits for all_


----------



## harbottle

Leadinglights said:


> Our lockdown walks were new cemetery, old cemetery, clockwise, anticlockwise. We back onto the new cemetery. It is amazing how much you learn about the history of the place. Walks then extended a bit further afield.



We walked all over the place and found all sorts of ginnels, alleyways and strange tucked away places. 

Favourite was when went down to Charterhouse and then towards the railway bridge, clambering around on riverside banks and walls like kids (And then finding funny tunnels under the old railway line leading into Terry road.) We also found out that we can walk from where we live out to Warwickshire via woods and fields and discovered the massive wood next to Warwick Uni with a walk through it.


----------



## Leadinglights

harbottle said:


> We walked all over the place and found all sorts of ginnels, alleyways and strange tucked away places.
> 
> Favourite was when went down to Charterhouse and then towards the railway bridge, clambering around on riverside banks and walls like kids (And then finding funny tunnels under the old railway line leading into Terry road.) We also found out that we can walk from where we live out to Warwickshire via woods and fields and discovered the massive wood next to Warwick Uni with a walk through it.


Yes that was one of our routes as well but I was always horrified at the sheer amount of fly tipping and rubbish. They have rather ruined it now with the construction of the new recycling tip.


----------



## harbottle

Leadinglights said:


> Yes that was one of our routes as well but I was always horrified at the sheer amount of fly tipping and rubbish. They have rather ruined it now with the construction of the new recycling tip.



Yes, the amount of rubbish in the woodland and tunnels near the bridge was horrific. The bridge (And Charterhouse) are both impressive, though. Charterhouse especially so.

Our first house was off Ball Hill, and that suffered from horrific littering as well. I got ged up with rubbish being tossed in the front garden by people who'd used to the takeaways. Moving across to Earlsdon was like moving to a different city.


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt, berries
L: Apple and Chicken salad.
D: Daal with low carb mung bean pasta.

I had a sneaky cappuccino from Pret during my walk, and was quite surprised that despite it being 12g of carbs my BG level remained in the 5s a few hours later.


----------



## janw

Monday

L - 2 slices Nimble toast with butter and Phili cheesespread, Graze lemon drizzle wow bake and a caramel coffee
D - Keto creamy cod with jammy onions and fresh dill, with a couple of baby potatoes boiled with fresh mint, leftover spring greens and leek. Hartley's lo cal blueberry muffin jelly pot. Caramel coffee
Snacks/Supper - wotsits, proper corn, 2 squares of Galaxy raspberry meringue 70% chocolate
Other drinks - NAS orange squash, blackcurrant flavoured water

_Was way over on cals, 10 over on carbs and 22 over on fats - need to check all macros of a new keto recipe in future!!! Sheesh - but it was really nice. My BG seemed to like it though, so that's a relief!_


----------



## Leadinglights

B: greek yoghurt, blueberries, 15g granola
L: cheese on toast with tomato, salad, half apple
D: chilli, salad, half roll, strawberries and half Kvarg desert


----------



## janw

Tuesday - not the best day by a long shot, but loads of walking kept it mostly in check - phew!

L - Caramel latte in Greggs with cream on top (compensation for no sausage roll!). A skinny crunch bar. Met daughter and had one slice of buttered "brown" bread toast in Morrison's Bistro, rather thick so only ate one of the two slices, 2 of granddaughter's grapes. Their restaurant is closed for refurb, so food menu is very limited to the Bistro only, otherwise I would have made a much better choice!
D - Made a butter chicken (help from a packet) plus homemade Saag Aloo (with potatoes)  - everything heavy.... Two largish strawberries and greek yoghurt with honey. Caramel coffee
Snacks/Supper - more than I should have had, but munchies were B A D ! I plead the 5th, whatever it is.

_Due to the day's excessive walking (for me) - 2 shopping areas and then to feed the ducks/walk the dog - I managed to burn 187 calories, which left me below on most every daily limit, but up to my limit on sugar (worst day ever) and 10g over on fat - I think I got off lightly!_


----------



## harbottle

B: Skipped as I wasn't hungry - just coffee.
L: Home made bread roll with peanut butter and some celery and cheese.
D: Leftover Daal and cauliflower rice.


----------



## Mica P

B = Large mushrooms with crumbled feta baked
L = Couscous with chick peas, chicken and salad. Yoghurt with kiwi
D = Sausages with peppers, onions and mushrooms

New to this - does this sound OK


----------



## janw

Whoops, missed a couple of days - but they were not exactly days to be copied - fair warning issued!

Wednesday
L - half a tin of smoky pea and ham soup with 2 slices toasted, buttered Nimble. 5 red grapes. Caramel coffee
D - pork shoulder steak with a few mini roasties, and medley of green veggies. A little lemon ice cream with limoncello. English breakfast tea
Supper/Snacks/5th amendment - baked crisps, wotsits, 2 skinny crunch bars, 2 squares dark choc - I can't promise that nothing ese fell into my mouth... just can't remember!
Other drinks - salted caramel coffee, flavoured water, some Pepsi Max cherry

Thursday
L - Blame the daughter - Ikea: 8 meatballs with lingonberry jam, gravy and a portion of peas (NO mashed potatoes nor chips), tea with a dash of whatever milk they use.
D - 2 frozen thick pork sausages oven baked, a few skin-on fries oven baked, 1/4 can reduced salt and no added sugar baked beans. Small strawberry jelly pot (1 cal 1 carb) with last bit of greek yoghurt with honey.
Supper/Snacks/Junk - 2 Hovis crackers with cathedral light mini, packet of baked crisps, packet salted popcorn. Last 2 squares of 70% dark choc raspberry meringue .
Other drinks - salted caramel coffee, last of Pepsi Max cherry, flavoured water.

_Wednesday - 6g carbs over, rest under daily limit
Thursday - 111g over on calories (eek!), 15g over on fat, rest within daily limit.
Both days had calories burned from exercise - mainly walking - results above are with the extra calories added on, which makes Thursday's even worse. 
Today we started afresh ...... with hope and a prayer!_


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt and berries plus some peanut butter
L: Apple, Dill, Celery salad with turkey.
D: Sainsbury's Chicken and feta ready meal, plus some mushrooms sautéed in white wine and soy sauce, and a portion of peas. Yummy! Some berries for pudding.

Snacks:dark chocolate, walnuts, almonds.


----------



## janw

Friday

L - The other half of smoky pea and ham soup, with 2 slices Nimble buttered and toasted. 2 Hovis crackers with a light cathedral city mini. Skinny crunch bar, sea salt proper corn and a caramel coffee
D - One portion of cod in parsley sauce with homemade cauliflower rice - onion, garlic, fresh dill, a little cream cheese, black pepper, Aromat seasoning salt, dried mixed herbs and a handful of chopped baby spinach. Hartley's rhubarb and custard lo cal jelly pot with 2 medium strawberries and a dash of light double cream. Twining's camomile and honey tea.
Supper/Snacks etc - skinny crunch bar. Wotsits. A few maltesers.
Drinks extra - flavoured water

_Steps and exercise bike calories burned were added.
Below daily limits for everything._


----------



## Mica P

Hi where can you get the skinny crunch bar ?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Mica P said:


> Hi where can you get the skinny crunch bar ?


I've seen some skinny crunch in Poundland, I'm not sure if they are the same ones


----------



## Leadinglights

Mica P said:


> Hi where can you get the skinny crunch bar ?


Not sure what kind of bars you mean but Nature Valley, KIND or shop own have protein bars which are less than 10g carb per bar, nut based with chocolate , salted caramel and similar.


----------



## Mica P

Thank you I may try a couple of those


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries and Yoghurt
L: Walked to the city centre and ordered an omelette in a cafe... forgot it came with chips, so I ate most of them and walked home, stopping off for a coffee and a brief explore of Coventry's brand new station building. (BG was 5.0 two hours after eating!)
D: Cod baked in tarragon and Lemon with tomatoes, Leeks and a portion of Celeriac chips.


----------



## Mica P

Is this OK for lunch ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Mica P said:


> Is this OK for lunch ? View attachment 20371


Looks delicious @Mica P 

Are those black grapes, or black olives?


----------



## Mica P

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Looks delicious @Mica P
> 
> Are those black grapes, or black olives?


Black grapes and green olives. I'm hoping I'm getting better at low carb -  it's all new to me !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Mica P said:


> Black grapes and green olives. I'm hoping I'm getting better at low carb -  it's all new to me !



Well to my eye the grapes are the main source of carbs on there - so you may well have got away with them even though they have a bit of a reputation as ‘little sugar bombs’. 

My feeling it that it’s more about the overall impact of the meal as a whole though, and that the other goodies there may well have slowed the absorption of the grapes as everything got mixed together in your stomach.

The easiest way to know for sure would be to take a reading immediately before and again 1-2hrs later and see if the rise from the meal was limited to 2-3mmol/L


----------



## harbottle

Mica P said:


> Is this OK for lunch ? View attachment 20371


Can I come round to yours for Lunch?


----------



## harbottle

B: Yoghurt and berries, peanut butter
L: A naughty eggs hollandaise with ham on English muffins. Oh dear, carb creep. I was sick of the usual salads and got this thinking I'd leave the muffin. I ate the lot, even though I know I shouldn't. Took readings an hour and two hours later - total flatline. BG remained in the mid 5s... Bit surprised by that, as this is first time I've eaten a proper 'bread' for six months.
T: Rotisserie chicken made in our Air Fryer with Broccoli, cauliflower, onion and tomato marinaded in a spice mix with Greek Yoghurt and baked. Yum!


----------



## goodybags

Breakfast 
Toast buttered, topped with Peanut butter & Chia Seeds 
(Hovis Nimle wholemeal Bread - low carb)
1/2 Apple

Snack
Nut & Seed Bar (Homemade by my wife) 

Lunch 
Cheese on Toast (1 Slice)
1/2 Apple 

Dinner 
2 Spicy Lamb Kebab’s , with salad (chopped gherkins, lettuice, 1/2 tomato, & pickled red cabbage)


----------



## Mica P

Tuna and Halloumi salad for lunch


----------



## Leadinglights

Mica P said:


> View attachment 20419Tuna and Halloumi salad for lunch


That looks really nice, a good choice. I love Halloumi, with mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, blueberries and 10g granola
L: Nicoise salad.
D: chicken, salad, slice bread, stewed plums and Kvarg desert.


----------



## harbottle

B: Greek yoghurt, berries, peanut butter. 
L: Apple chicken salad + a cappuccino from Pret.
D: Salmon with orange, Fennel and onion, plus cauliflower rice and some berries for pudding.


----------



## janw

Fallen behind so will pick up from ....

Tuesday
L - half tin red lentil soup with 2 slices toasted Nimble, buttered. Pack of proper corn. Caramel coffee
D - Minted lamb steak, couple of baby potatoes, broccoli and a little mint jelly. 3 medium-small strawberries with a little light double cream and a tsp chia seeds
Supper/Snacks - 2 Nairn stem ginger biscuits with a mini mature cheese stick. Packet of Wotsits
Other drinks - caramel coffee. Latte from Greggs. Weak NAS orange juice
_Run equal with limits for carbs (120g) and fat, below limits everything else._

Wednesday
B - Strong tea, dash of semi skim - took to coffee morning in my insulated cup - lasts me all morning
L - half can butternut squash and coconut soup, 2 slices toasted Nimble, buttered. Protein bar caramel flavoured. Caramel coffee
D - boneless/skinless chicken thigh and a cauliflower rice made with onion, garlic, mushrooms, herbs and spices. 3 strawberries with a lo cal strawberry jelly pot. Caramel coffee
S - Wotsits
_Below daily limits for everything - diary said I'm not eating enough!_

Thursday
L - 3 Ryvitas protein with chia seeds and buckwheat, buttered with a red leicester mini cheese and a jarlsberg mini cheese. A few red grapes. Caramel coffee
D - Bone-in pork chop with a homemade mushroom sauce (keto), couple of baby potatoes and fresh runner beans. Jelly pot cherry bakewell tart flavour lo cal. Fibre now popcorn bar. Caramel coffee
S - Proper corn
Drinks - decaf sugar free toffee caramel coffee. Flavoured water. NAS weak orange squash
_Run equal with limits for carbs (120g) and fat, below limits everything else._


----------



## janw

Mica P said:


> Hi where can you get the skinny crunch bar ?


you can usually find them in Asda - most are more low calories, the carbs vary, so check the pack and make sure to count it in with your daily food & drink, also sometimes found in Home Bargains and B&Ms. The dark choc and mint skinny crunch is 10  carbs - so you need to be careful.
A new one I found (available in most supermarkets etc) is Fibre One - Protein Bar Caramel Flavour, 24 gram is only 4g carbs, 2g fat but 10g protein, 1g sugar and 87 calories (I don't worry abut calories, just carbs!) - it is really nice and takes a wee bit longer to eat too, so is more fulfilling in my book.


----------



## janw

Friday
L - 2 slices toasted and buttered Nimble bread with primula cheesespread with prawns. Skinny crunch bar. Caramel coffee
D - cod in parsley sauce with cauliflower rice cooked with herbs, spices, seasonings and a little Phili cheese. 2 protein ryvita with chia seeds and buckwheat, buttered with more of the primula, a few red grapes, a little helping of Gino wotsits lemon ice cream with limoncello (yes, still getting through the same one - just got to halfway point!). Small cup of tea with a dash of s/s milk.
Supper & Snacks - crisps, wotsits, fibre one protein bar
Other drinks - weak orange squash. Galaxy light hot chocolate with real dairy squirty cream

_92 extra calories added through exercise.
Under all daily limits_


----------



## Felinia

I'm posting today's dinner which is 234 cals, 15.3gm carbs, 32.4gm protein and 5.3gm fat.  As you can see, it's a good plateful of above ground veggies, with 100gm roast beef and a drizzle of gravy.


----------



## harbottle

B: Usual berries and Yoghurt with some ALDI almond butter
L: Omelette with onion, mushrooms, turkey.
D: Chicken with cauliflower baked with tomatoes and onions in a yoghurt based spicy marinade. Plus a few sweet potato chips.


----------



## Mica P

Breakfast today


----------



## trophywench

Chevre being French for goat, what on earth is chevre style goat's cheese?


----------



## harbottle

B: Yogurt, Peanut butter, vanilla essence, Lemon juice and raspberries
L: Leftover chicken mixed up with apple and celery and dill (Caldesi)
D: Chicken breast baked with mustard with steamed green veg and cauliflower rice.

Have the sutures removed from my dental implant - healed nicely without problems, next step is getting the crowns on both implants.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek Yoghurt, blueberries, 15g low sugar granola
L: trout pate, half slice toast, cucumber, cheese, 1 oatcake, half apple
D: chicken thigh wrapped in bacon with stilton, baked butternut squash, broccoli, gooseberry and redcurrant crumble with cream.


----------



## surelynot

First Post here on the What did you eat yesterday  slowly changing the diet... just need to cut out the drink 

Brunch was an omelette with spring onion, and a coffee. Dinner was a cheese and onion slice (I need to cut out pastry!) with a Greek salad.


----------



## Felinia

Today's dinner.  Vegetable casserole (carrot, swede, celery, onion, squash, sweet potato, mushrooms and a tin of tomatoes).  352 cals and 26.2gm carbs, so a bit higher than usual.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: bacon, sausage, tomato, slice toast
L: mackerel pate, cheese, tomato, cucumber, ryvita thin, oatcake. half apple
D: chicken, nacho peas, salad, half roll, jelly with fruit in and cream.


----------



## surelynot

Brunch: 2 slices sourdough rye toast & butter with smoked salmon. 

Dinner: 2 baked salmon fillets in dill butter with a good portion of homegrown purple sprouting broccoli sprinkled with parmesan.


----------



## surelynot

Breakfast: Yeo Valley 5% extra thick yoghurt 225g (8g carbs), with 4 strawberries and 1 tbsp Eat Natural low sugar granola (5g carbs)

Dinner: Spicy vegan tofu with barenaked noodles & stir fried veg (10.3g carbs)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

today

Breakfast - experimental blinis almost zero carbs and two small leftover chicken drumsticks from yesterday and a big mug of decaf coffee - black no sweetener.

Lunch/evening meal: Lasagne.  I tried out Eatwater zero carbs konjac lasagne sheets and was very impressed with the way they turned out. This is the lasagne out of the oven.  

I used one pouch of lasagne sheets and there was enough lasagne for me and hubby to have two helpings each and for leftovers to go into the fridge.  They are just like al dente pasta but we like it that way so it suits us fine.
I am still full from the lasagne so will only have a cup of peppermint tea now before bed. my blood sugar now is 5.0 and it is three hours or more since I ate.


----------



## surelynot

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> today
> 
> Breakfast - experimental blinis almost zero carbs and two small leftover chicken drumsticks from yesterday and a big mug of decaf coffee - black no sweetener.
> 
> Lunch/evening meal: Lasagne.  I tried out Eatwater zero carbs konjac lasagne sheets and was very impressed with the way they turned out. This is the lasagne out of the oven.
> View attachment 20647
> I used one pouch of lasagne sheets and there was enough lasagne for me and hubby to have two helpings each and for leftovers to go into the fridge.  They are just like al dente pasta but we like it that way so it suits us fine.
> I am still full from the lasagne so will only have a cup of peppermint tea now before bed. my blood sugar now is 5.0 and it is three hours or more since I ate.


Have you tried much konjac stuff? I don't even know what it is... but i tried some ramen the other day and was pleasantly surprised! Though the water they were in absolutely stank!


----------



## Leadinglights

surelynot said:


> Have you tried much konjac stuff? I don't even know what it is... but i tried some ramen the other day and was pleasantly surprised! Though the water they were in absolutely stank!


I tried some Konjac rice, it was revolting and went in the bin. some people do seem to find it fine and do like it.


----------



## Elenka_HM

I tried konjac noodles, they really don't taste like nothing to me, just take the flavour of whatever you put in. But the texture was not great (it may well be my cooking, I'm not an expert). Anyway, I am on insulin and don't need to eat so low carb, so I'd rather have a small portion of regular pasta occasionally. 

Some people also have pasta made from chickpeas or beans, I tried some and it's good, not as low carb as konjac but better than regular wheat pasta apparently.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

surelynot said:


> Have you tried much konjac stuff? I don't even know what it is... but i tried some ramen the other day and was pleasantly surprised! Though the water they were in absolutely stank!


I use a lot of konjac and have been doing so for many years now.
I enjoy foods from different cultures and countries and before I was diagnosed I used to like glass noodles and some mushrooms and other foods that have a similar texture to konjac.
I find when prepared appropriately depending on the recipe they are excellent.  This brand is more like the italian pasta styles and the brand I used previously is more like glass noodles and asian style noodle.  It is good to have the choice available.  The new (to me) brand is excellent for macaroni cheese, pastitsio, lasagne and as a substitute for orzo in Greek recipes and also for different types of noodles or rice in asian cookery. I also use the rice style to make a delicious creamy rice pudding.  I like the fact these do not have any taste of their own - they absorb flavour very well and now I can match the texture to the recipe even better than I did before.


----------



## Leadinglights

B: Greek yoghurt, seeds, 15g granola
L: tomatoes, olives, 2 ryvita thins, tongue, cheese, half apple
D: fish goujons, salad, sugarfree jelly with fruit in and cream
square dark chocolate, satsuma


----------



## harbottle

Bit of a stressful day, travelling the Mallorca. Had no sleep, got up at 4:00 and had breakfast. Then on the way there the wife tells me I need to fill in some forms and get some NHS CovID pass for overseas, which meant scanning passports in the taxi to validate my NHS account (Despite using it it ages already!) Had some oats from Pret at the Airport, surprised to see a small rise of 2mmol/L and quick fall back down to the stress induced level it was before!

For dinner, went to local restaurant and ordered squid with salad and tried to say ‘no chips’. But it came with a (small) portion of chunky chips and I also had two bits of french bread with ailoli. BG went up to the sevens around an hour later, two hours later was back to the 5s… so something is still working in there. A rare treat, though.


----------



## Mica P

Chicken Tikka Salad for lunch with cottage cheese


----------



## surelynot

B: Greek yoghurt with strawberries, blueberries and a tbsp of granola. 
L: 4 dark rye ryvita with tuna mayo and cucumber. 
D: Wholewheat pitta with 2 eggs, salad, and feta.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

a greek yoghurt. breakfast
two slices of livlife bread and a bit of ham. Lunch
200g of lean gammon, celeriac fries and broccoli: dinner
4 squres of 99% dark chocolate from montezuma: snack. 
4 cups of decaff americano and a cup of PG


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

harbottle said:


> B: Yogurt, Peanut butter, vanilla essence, Lemon juice and raspberries
> L: Leftover chicken mixed up with apple and celery and dill (Caldesi)
> D: Chicken breast baked with mustard with steamed green veg and cauliflower rice.
> 
> Have the sutures removed from my dental implant - healed nicely without problems, next step is getting the crowns on both implants.


I just had a crown and a re root canal, my condolences to your cheque book.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I use a lot of konjac and have been doing so for many years now.
> I enjoy foods from different cultures and countries and before I was diagnosed I used to like glass noodles and some mushrooms and other foods that have a similar texture to konjac.
> I find when prepared appropriately depending on the recipe they are excellent.  This brand is more like the italian pasta styles and the brand I used previously is more like glass noodles and asian style noodle.  It is good to have the choice available.  The new (to me) brand is excellent for macaroni cheese, pastitsio, lasagne and as a substitute for orzo in Greek recipes and also for different types of noodles or rice in asian cookery. I also use the rice style to make a delicious creamy rice pudding.  I like the fact these do not have any taste of their own - they absorb flavour very well and now I can match the texture to the recipe even better than I did before.


I am now a *major konjak fan* as before diagnosis, I was a pasta addict. Now I can have pasta of sorts, but not diabetes. I miss the chewy satisfying texture of real pasta, but not the thirst, and the fatigue of having a high HbA1C!!  I saw your fab pix of lasagne using konjak and will try that soon. x


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Today has been a weird one.

Breakfast I made a keto bread roll from a new recipe I am developing and had that with butter and a huge mug of tea.
Then I sort of forgot to eat and drink all day until nine in the evening!!
I had a big drink of water and made myself fried chicken in batter (zero carbs made with protein powder) and had that with an avocado followed by a mug of pepper mint tea.
Before eating my reading was 5.8
After eating but before the peppermint tea the reading was 5.4
After the peppermint tea a couple of hours later - 5.8


----------



## harbottle

B: Avocado, Tomato, Feta cheese.
L: Salad with egg, chicken & dijon mustard dressing.
D: Chinese Chicken with Almonds (Asked for it to be made sugar free) and Mushrooms with Bamboo shoots. (Plus a cheeky fork of egg fried rice)


----------



## harbottle

B: Eggs and a bit too much peanut butter (From ‘Aldi South‘ in Spain, an ALDI, but a different ALDI to the ones in the UK - I notice they sell low carb pastas from Soy and Beans.) 
L: Three cuttlefish and a green salad
D: Spicy Chicken (ALDI!), Feta, Celery, Onion, Rocket, Lettuce and a dressing made from olive oil, Dijon Mustard and red wine vinegar. Quite a lot of onion and veg.

Snacks: walnuts, raspberries, peanut butter, Spanish Pork Scratchings (ALDI) and a lot of coffee and mint tea.

A very weird one on the BG front, as apart from a brief foray into the sixes after breakfast (Peanut butter?) it’s remained under six for virtually the whole day, according to the Libre sensor, and finger pricks (Done because I thought the sensor was faulty and just reading too low) were in the 4s.

Spain has been fairly easy for low carb meals, and getting off the beaten tourist track (Down run down side streets) seems to be where the better (And cheaper, non touristy) restaurants are.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday
B - raisin & almond granola with semi skimmed milk, cup of coffee
D - pork & egg roll sandwich and an oreo filled egg
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - half a garlic smoked sausage, roasted sprouts and baby potatoes with a dollop of mayo, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee
5 dark chocolate digestives

Today
B - same as yesterday
D - same as yesterday 
mug of cafetiere coffee
T - king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion omelette and baby potatoes, about 4 forkfuls of Bruce's ready meal lasagne from Lidl (not the pasta just the sauce and meat and it was actually pretty tasty) then a bowl of strawberries & blackberries with double cream, pint of cherries & berries squash
mug of coffee xx


----------



## travellor

This thread seems to have fallen by the wayside a bit!

So, it's been a day out today.
Watching stock car racing.
So breakfast/brunch.
Bacon roll, and a cheeseburger from the snack van.
Oddly on white brioche buns, which is an interesting combination.
Fish, chips, and mushy peas on the way home.
A cold pint of bitter at home from a selection my daughter bought me. (Possibly more to follow).
We also picked up a white crusty loaf, so maybe a slice of toast, or a sandwich to finish the day with.

Edit, succumbed to a slice of thickly buttered toast.


----------



## Nayshiftin

travellor said:


> This thread seems to have fallen by the wayside a bit!
> 
> So, it's been a day out today.
> Watching stock car racing.
> So breakfast/brunch.
> Bacon roll, and a cheeseburger from the snack van.
> Oddly on white brioche buns, which is an interesting combination.
> Fish, chips, and mushy peas on the way home.
> A cold pint of bitter at home from a selection my daughter bought me. (Possibly more to follow).
> We also picked up a white crusty loaf, so maybe a slice of toast, or a sandwich to finish the day with.
> 
> Edit, succumbed to a slice of thickly buttered toast.


Well done you . So your diabetes was fully reversed on the Newcastle diet. Now seems full on carbs does thst not change your blood sugar . Or the fact your thin your okay ? I’m just curious as struggling with obesity and cannot seem to change and well heading for a wake up if I don’t change soon .


----------



## travellor

Nayshiftin said:


> Well done you . So your diabetes was fully reversed on the Newcastle diet. Now seems full on carbs does thst not change your blood sugar . Or the fact your thin your okay ? I’m just curious as struggling with obesity and cannot seem to change and well heading for a wake up if I don’t change soon .



It does raise my BG, but only within a normal non diabetic range.
Losing weight was the key factor for me.
Personally, I did find it was the final weight loss that did it, either the rapid weight loss of the Newcastle diet, or just finding my final tipping point after a slower weight loss before.
But any weight loss certainly helps, I found keeping an honest food diary was my starting point, then planning a daily diet, so I knew how long I had between meals initially.


----------



## Nayshiftin

travellor said:


> It does raise my BG, but only within a normal non diabetic range.
> Losing weight was the key factor for me.
> Personally, I did find it was the final weight loss that did it, either the rapid weight loss of the Newcastle diet, or just finding my final tipping point after a slower weight loss before.
> But any weight loss certainly helps, I found keeping an honest food diary was my starting point, then planning a daily diet, so I knew how long I had between meals initially.


Without knowing figures which is none of my business and I’d not want to share on here myself . It’s really hard to compare as what would be okay for one not for another. I just know I can’t lose weight as don’t like any diet and well low carb talk etc just has me depressed. I try not to eat between meals have treats at weekend but nothing like I used too. Never feel satisfied or happy and not sure I’d manage a Newcastle diet with my mindset . Lots have worse HbA1c test results and well not sure quality of life means I’d want to live longer. Maybe in a bad space . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Leadinglights

I thought I would get the ball rolling again.
B: bacon, mushrooms and fried egg, thin slice toast, 1 tsp ginger marmalade
L: 2 crispbread, pate, cheese, tomato, pickled onion, red pepper, half apple
D: barbeque pork ribs, mixed salad. half roll, rhubarb and cream.
A quarter Nature valley protein bar, 1 square dark chocolate.


----------



## travellor

Nayshiftin said:


> Without knowing figures which is none of my business and I’d not want to share on here myself . It’s really hard to compare as what would be okay for one not for another. I just know I can’t lose weight as don’t like any diet and well low carb talk etc just has me depressed. I try not to eat between meals have treats at weekend but nothing like I used too. Never feel satisfied or happy and not sure I’d manage a Newcastle diet with my mindset . Lots have worse HbA1c test results and well not sure quality of life means I’d want to live longer. Maybe in a bad space . Thanks for sharing



I don't share my results anymore.
I'm happy to be in the normal, non diabetic range.
No diabetic complications, no other health issues.

I have found sometimes others tend to focus solely on BG, and it turns into a contest over who can have the lowest numbers, and become focused on that, rather than a lifestyle choice.

Made up rules, the "four club" as a badge of honour, any rise after eating must be less than two (if I'm at 3.5 I don't care if a Greggs steak takes me up 4.4, I'm still under 8 on that)
Others chasing the high and testing every 15 minutes in case they miss it.
Testing and retesting because the reading changes by 0.1 on a different finger, while not accepting the average meter in about as accurate as me throwing a rock in a pond.
Insisting on "no drugs" because that's some sort of bad thing.
Trying to push hba1c down in weeks to show the doctors and nurses they were wrong.
So it goes on, and I didn't find any of it healthy for me.

I decided no matter what, when I was diagnosed with diabetes, I was going to carry on living, I wasn't going to let diabetes, and worrying about diabetes become a double whammy.

All I can advise you is to do what suits you.
You have made a good start with not eating between meals, and cutting down on treats, and you have to set your own goals, and find a means to include all aspects of your life in that, a holistic way to encompass diabetes in it, and give it time to work.
To me, the only bad way to treat diabetes is to carry on doing what you did when it developed, after that, any change is positive.


----------



## ColinUK

So far today 1 sea bass fillet on a bed of lentils with some roasted baby plum tomatoes - the whole thing was roasted on a bed of spinach and drizzled with a little olive oil. 

I’m trying to make wiser food choices as recently I’ve welcomed both bread and crisps back into my kitchen and my stomach. Intention is to cut way back on those.


----------



## picitup

Breakfast: Bowl of All Bran with milk
Lunch: Ham and cucumber sandwich
Dinner: Pork chop with peas, cauli, broccoli (no spuds)


----------



## Leadinglights

Type 2 dietary managed
B: FF Greek yoghurt, berries, 15g All Bran
L: 2 crispbread, tongue, pate, cheese, cucumber, beetroot, tomato, nectarine
D: chicken, peas, courgette salad, half slice bread, berries and cream.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Breakfast :Bran flakes with milk and raspberries . 
Satsumas
Lunch cottage cheese sandwich on two slice wholemeal bread with tomatoes . Yoghurt n raspberries
Apricot
Dinner : Courgette omlette with cucumber pepper n tomato salad 
Apple
Supper 1 slice of toast with peanut butter 
Total cals 1228
Total carbs 167.9
Bmmols up again this morning.  
Need to do something better


----------



## Nayshiftin

breakfast yoghurt and peaches
lunch ham salad and a slice of wholemeal bread nectarine
dinner bolognaise and courgettes apple and a slice of cheese 
supper toast and Olivio
sugar free jelly and peaches,
cals 1142 
carbs 136.1


----------



## Leadinglights

B: boiled eggs and slice toast
L: tongue, pate, cheese, 2 crackers, tomatoes, beetroot, cucumber, half apple
D: stir fry veg satay with bit chicken, 2 new potatoes, mixed berries and cream


----------



## andyp64

so ----
Breakfast - x2 white bloomer loaf slices with cheese (low fat) toasted
Lunch - cocktail pasty and slice of apple cake.
Dinner - quiche with salad

Snacks - one shortbread biscuit and one chocolate bar + two packs baked crisp.

Ho Hmmmm


----------



## Leadinglights

andyp64 said:


> so ----
> Breakfast - x2 white bloomer loaf slices with cheese (low fat) toasted
> Lunch - cocktail pasty and slice of apple cake.
> Dinner - quiche with salad
> 
> Snacks - one shortbread biscuit and one chocolate bar + two packs baked crisp.
> 
> Ho Hmmmm


Ho Hmmmm indeed, if you are hoping to reduce your blood glucose you should be making some better dietary choices as what you are having is way too high in carbs.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Ho Hmmmm indeed, if you are hoping to reduce your blood glucose you should be making some better dietary choices as what you are having is way too high in carbs.


Yes, I thought that's great if you can get away with it but hope other people don't assume that is a good menu choice.


----------



## Lucyr

Leadinglights said:


> Ho Hmmmm indeed, if you are hoping to reduce your blood glucose you should be making some better dietary choices as what you are having is way too high in carbs.





rebrascora said:


> Yes, I thought that's great if you can get away with it but hope other people don't assume that is a good menu choice.


Pretty judgemental and unsupportive responses from you both there… I’m sure if @andyp64 needs you to tell him what to eat he would ask


----------



## Lucyr

Yesterday:

Breakfast: skinny sausages and baked beans

Lunch: ham salad sandwich, pom bears, grapes

Snack: coffee and chocolate muffin

Dinner: pasta with bolognese, dried hard cheese on top and leaves on the side 

Snack: light hot chocolate and 2 Oreos 

80% in range. Would have been better if I hadn’t forgotten to bolus for the chocolate muffin until the rising bg reminded me…


----------



## rebrascora

Lucyr said:


> Pretty judgemental and unsupportive responses from you both there… I’m sure if @andyp64 needs you to tell him what to eat he would ask


My post was merely expressing concern for other people who might be tempted to follow Andy's choices without testing. If Andy can get away with that menu then I am happy for him.


----------



## Lucyr

rebrascora said:


> My post was merely expressing concern for other people who might be tempted to follow Andy's choices without testing. If Andy can get away with that menu then I am happy for him.


As it says as the top, everyone manages their diabetes differently. Please be respectful of this. Being so judgemental isn’t helpful.


----------



## travellor

rebrascora said:


> My post was merely expressing concern for other people who might be tempted to follow Andy's choices without testing. If Andy can get away with that menu then I am happy for him.


Rubbish.
Stop being judgemental.
And don't tell other people what they can do.
We are all grown ups.
And it's a cracking result there.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> Ho Hmmmm indeed, if you are hoping to reduce your blood glucose you should be making some better dietary choices as what you are having is way too high in carbs.


To be fair their hba1c has come down 73mmol in 3 months so maybe it was a treat day or maybe they cope just fine with it


----------



## RirisR

B. Usual greek yoghurt raspberries and chia seeds
L.   small apple and cheese
D. Chicken Kiev cauliflower cheese 2 small aunt bessies roast potatoes
snacks a packet of crisps 2 slices of live life bread and cheese toasted
Fluids throughout day


----------



## Nayshiftin

rebrascora said:


> Yes, I thought that's great if you can get away with it but hope other people don't assume that is a good menu choice.


The  BMI is good as is his HbA1c lowering by half I guess weight does help. Or is it the meds that help? Good or bad choices nowt seems good to eat. Low-carb pesto bean burgers in the low-carb book only help if you can eat them. They were awful. That's the second thing I've looked forward to and ended up saying never again.


----------



## travellor

Nayshiftin said:


> The  BMI is good as is his HbA1c lowering by half I guess weight does help. Or is it the meds that help? Good or bad choices nowt seems good to eat. Low-carb pesto bean burgers in the low-carb book only help if you can eat them. They were awful. That's the second thing I've looked forward to and ended up saying never again.


Looks like it was a cracking menu choice with those numbers


----------



## Nayshiftin

travellor said:


> Looks like it was a cracking menu choice with those numbers


It is a huge problem what to eat I get it. I think that is why we say what matters anymore


----------



## Felinia

B: Poached egg with a slice of ham
L: Quiche and salad
D: Vegetable and chicken casserole, cabbage, carrots, broccoli
S: 2 satsumas and lots of water


----------



## travellor

Nayshiftin said:


> It is a huge problem what to eat I get it. I think that is why we say what matters anymore



I never saw food as a problem.
But criticism of what works for others, and undermining personal choice certainly is.
If it works for you, that's the only choice you should be making.
If others don't support your choices, ignore them.


----------



## rayray119

Backfast proige made with almond milk

Lunch a gulten free cribetta roll, crisps, gullten free clips breads and kale(not the heathyest I know)

Snacks in the afternoon 3 gullten free crisps breads as top ups.

Dinner a subcumbled egg rice smoked salmon and an orange


Doing the low fodmao diet to see if it helps my issues


----------



## Nayshiftin

travellor said:


> I never saw food as a problem.
> But criticism of what works for others, and undermining personal choice certainly is.
> If it works for you, that's the only choice you should be making.
> If others don't support your choices, ignore them.


I agree with you however I’m in tears this morning as I have got back to testing everything it seems to see what reacts with me. Yes I know some of the baddie for me foods let’s say . I don’t need biscuits n cakes so I’m not deprived that way. However I do love coffee and guess what that’s my sugar raiser . No it’s not sugar in it . Yes I have stopped the milk completely but to go up four each time I have a black
Coffee and more in this heat. Yes I drink water in between but I need my coffee I’m an addict to it and it’s not lowering those four hence I might get it to 7 but next it’s eleven and then nine . It was 9.3 this morning so steadily rising up again . I could cry . Just water seems so unfair. I do allow myself one red bush with milk at lunchtime . I don’t like diet soda or soda only tonic water and that I have maybe once or twice in the evening can’t afford more. Fruit juices would be out .  Oh dear this does all get me down .


----------



## travellor

Nayshiftin said:


> I agree with you however I’m in tears this morning as I have got back to testing everything it seems to see what reacts with me. Yes I know some of the baddie for me foods let’s say . I don’t need biscuits n cakes so I’m not deprived that way. However I do love coffee and guess what that’s my sugar raiser . No it’s not sugar in it . Yes I have stopped the milk completely but to go up four each time I have a black
> Coffee and more in this heat. Yes I drink water in between but I need my coffee I’m an addict to it and it’s not lowering those four hence I might get it to 7 but next it’s eleven and then nine . It was 9.3 this morning so steadily rising up again . I could cry . Just water seems so unfair. I do allow myself one red bush with milk at lunchtime . I don’t like diet soda or soda only tonic water and that I have maybe once or twice in the evening can’t afford more. Fruit juices would be out .  Oh dear this does all get me down .



Are you waking up on 7, having a coffee, testing two hours later then seeing an 11, or a different regime?
Is it regular everyday?


----------



## Lucyr

Nayshiftin said:


> I agree with you however I’m in tears this morning as I have got back to testing everything it seems to see what reacts with me. Yes I know some of the baddie for me foods let’s say . I don’t need biscuits n cakes so I’m not deprived that way. However I do love coffee and guess what that’s my sugar raiser . No it’s not sugar in it . Yes I have stopped the milk completely but to go up four each time I have a black
> Coffee and more in this heat. Yes I drink water in between but I need my coffee I’m an addict to it and it’s not lowering those four hence I might get it to 7 but next it’s eleven and then nine . It was 9.3 this morning so steadily rising up again . I could cry . Just water seems so unfair. I do allow myself one red bush with milk at lunchtime . I don’t like diet soda or soda only tonic water and that I have maybe once or twice in the evening can’t afford more. Fruit juices would be out .  Oh dear this does all get me down .


Can you post some examples of the results you have seen from coffee, with times, food, coffee, bgs and we can help you to see if it could be something else? Or have you tried it with decaffeinated coffee? Nescafé Azera decaf is pretty good.


----------



## Nayshiftin

I wake much earlier  than that but  yes it has been consistent . Also in the evening I’ve tested as after dinner it might be about 10 then I do it and it’s gone down to about 7 but after a coffee ive tested again to see if after four hours post meal with a coffee I’ve waited and had it when I tested it does still increase . It can bd Kenco . Nescafé is worse and my freshly brewed is definitely from beans  Seems the worst. Got Aldi vista no3 to try next but I don’t hold hope .


----------



## travellor

Nayshiftin said:


> I wake much earlier  than that but  yes it has been consistent . Also in the evening I’ve tested as after dinner it might be about 10 then I do it and it’s gone down to about 7 but after a coffee ive tested again to see if after four hours post meal with a coffee I’ve waited and had it when I tested it does still increase . It can bd Kenco . Nescafé is worse and my freshly brewed is definitely from beans  Seems the worst. Got Aldi vista no3 to try next but I don’t hold hope .



I meant numbers BG of 7 rising 4 points after 2 hours.
But after 4 hours between the pre coffee and post coffee test seems weird.
Have you tested just coffee on its own after two hours, without any food? Say mid morning?


----------



## Nayshiftin

Lucyr said:


> Can you post some examples of the results you have seen from coffee, with times, food, coffee, bgs and we can help you to see if it could be something else? Or have you tried it with decaffeinated coffee? Nescafé Azera decaf is pretty good.


Not sure how I’d do that it would just be photos of meter. I cannot take decaf as it leads to migraines.


----------



## Nayshiftin

travellor said:


> I meant numbers BG of 7 rising 4 points after 2 hours.
> But after 4 hours between the pre coffee and post coffee test seems weird.
> Have you tested just coffee on its own after two hours, without any food? Say mid morning?


No you mistake me . The four hours is I wait day dinner 1800 never as precise but to explain . Then I test 2000 then I’d have a coffee then test at 2200 . So I can see the result of dinner then it’s the coffee


----------



## Lucyr

Nayshiftin said:


> Not sure how I’d do that it would just be photos of meter. I cannot take decaf as it leads to migraines.


You must be tracking the results of bg and foods in a log somewhere to interpret them? So just a photo of that? Or copy it out 

Eg 
7am bg x food x coffee x
9am bg x

Etc


----------



## Nayshiftin

Coffee this morning yes that’s all I had . From foot to floor.  Coffee waited two hours well I watered the garden in between  so not sat down that time either.


----------



## travellor

Nayshiftin said:


> Coffee this morning yes that’s all I had . From foot to floor.  Coffee waited two hours well I watered the garden in between  so not sat down that time either.


It's an odd result.
I didn't have an issue with coffee, like you, I do like it.
But, I'd try the dinner at 1800, test at 2000, then just drink water, and test again at 2200.
Same with the morning, foot on the floor, just water, and test two hours later.
Just to confirm it's actually the coffee, and not something like a liver dump, or slow digestion.


----------



## SB2015

Just had a fabulous roasted whole Cauliflower, a aaJamie Oliver recipe. 
I served it with New potatoes and home grown green beans.  
(15g of carbs in total so that left space for a mini magnum!!!)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

My food this evening. I had a craving for crispy fish and chips and rustled this simple meal up in about 20 minutes - five minutes was thawing the cod from the freezer in the microwave.

Home made keto cod and chips.
I dusted the cod and aubergine chips in Pulsin pea protein (zero carbs)
then shallow fried them.
I had Heinz no added sugar and salt ketchup with it.
I think the total carbs will have been around 4g and came from the aubergine as the carbs in the ketchup is negligible.


----------



## travellor

Full monty.
Pork, roast potatoes, yorkshires, cabbage, onion, apple, stuffing, gravy, crackling.


----------



## arthurocannon

travellor said:


> Full monty.
> Pork, roast potatoes, yorkshires, cabbage, onion, apple, stuffing, gravy, crackling.View attachment 21655


This looks delicious. I have a dosage of apple cider vinegar (in a bottle of water) in the morning with eggs & chobani, and at night with my a small bag of trail mix. Has anyone else tried this and found this helpful for them?


----------



## travellor

arthurocannon said:


> This looks delicious. I have a dosage of apple cider vinegar (in a bottle of water) in the morning with eggs & chobani, and at night with my a small bag of trail mix. Has anyone else tried this and found this helpful for them?



I have got into cooking with red and white wine, and and cider vinegar.
Tonight it was a braised pig heart casserole and mash.
I used a passata in the casserole, I find the vinegar takes the edge off the sweetness.
I have read vinegar as a drink isn't good for teeth, it can damage enamel unless you clean afterwards.
But I can believe it will affect the gut biome, it will certainly decrease the pH, and that is supposedly a thing with diabetes.


----------



## harbottle

B: Berries + yoghurt and some peanut butter.
L: Salad, meat.
Afternoon Tea: A scone
D: Cheese, Salad, more meat, a sausage roll (First one since diagnosis)

None of the two hour testing, but BG was 5.4 a few hours after D, so happy that the scone and sausage roll hadn't caused any issues.


----------



## Eddy Edson

B: Big soy flat white + 15g chia seeds. Bowl with rockmelon, strawberries, walnuts, slice of pumpernickel crumbled, whole lot of lemon juice.

L: Chicken pho with rice noodles.

D: Avocado, 2 x Ryvita, baby spinach, half a pear, lemon juice.

Grazing: Many almonds, a couple of carrots.

Drinks: Soy milk + strawberries + chia seeds.


----------



## arthurocannon

travellor said:


> I have read vinegar as a drink isn't good for teeth, it can damage enamel unless you clean afterwards.
> But I can believe it will affect the gut biome, it will certainly decrease the pH, and that is supposedly a thing with diabetes.


It is true, ACV can cause enamel erosion. When i drink it i always drink it with a straw, and i use a seemingly light dosage - as the taste is an acquired one. Which amazingly sits well with me now.


----------



## rebrascora

I use a combination of ACV and balsamic (I think I may have a balsamic vinegar addiction )  in an inch of diet cola and the rest water and about 10-15g each of psyllium husk and chia seeds mixed into it. I then have another half glass of straight water to rinse the glass (and my teeth) The cola probably ruins the benefit of the ACV but I really like the flavour combination. Don't knock it till you have tried it as they say.  The acid and fibre seems to keep my gut happy though. My bathroom visits have never been so good as they are now. Not sure that the ACV does anything for my diabetes (insulin does that) but I do think (gut feeling if you will excuse the pun) that the acidity is beneficial in some way.


----------



## Rodgearing

Yesterday I ate or should say my food intake was
Brekky glass of beetroot juice, half a grapefruit and a cup of tea
Lunch stick of celery and a small piece of cheddar and an apple with black coffee
Dinner chicken and veg casserole of sorys with sweet potatoe topping cup of tea


----------



## Felinia

Been some time since anyone posted here, so to help newbies, here is my food over the past 2 days - breakfast (blueberries day 2), lunch and 2 dinners.


----------



## offspin

Hi , this is what I eat yesterday : Breakfast - Mushroom on Toast - Decaf black  Coffee / grind my own beans
                                                         Lunch - asparagus - chicken - chorizo ( cooked in air fryer )
                                                         Dinner - Cheese and biscuits and sugar free jelly with raspberries and blueberries.

I drink water and black decaf coffee during the day.


----------



## Felinia

B: Blueberry and almond porridge
L: HM Curried squash, sweet potato and red pepper soup
D: Pork loin, small baked spud, carrots, green beans, apple gravy
S: Satsuma
Bit higher on carbs but still less than 130gm a day.  The baked spud was a treat.

Today will be:

B: Boiled egg and soldiers
L: HM Curried squash, sweet potato and red pepper soup (I've got a lot to use up)
D: Gammon and pineapple, the other small baked spud, cabbage, runner beans

Tomorrow I will be making my next batch of soup - tomato vegetable - and a slow cooker vegetable, tomato and chicken thigh casserole.


----------



## Kaylz

Saturday 
B - Blueberry muffin and coffee
D - ham, cheese and pickle toastie, tunnocks caramel log
T - garlic chicken with mushrooms, herb baby potatoes
Evening - 2 vanilla vodkas with diet coke
Numerous coffee's throughout the day with numerous jelly babies as well then numerous custard creams before bed

Sunday
B - same
D - bacon sandwich with tomato sauce, tunnocks caramel log
T - pork sausages (LOVE Aldi's specially selected ones and their chorizo style pork sausages are amazing!), mash and onion gravy
Again numerous coffee's and jelly babies throughout the day and custard creams before bed

Yesterday
B - same
D - Chicken & vegetable soup with 2 slices of bread
T - chicken with cheese, leeks & bacon, herb baby potatoes
Evening snack - few wedges of cheese
As above

Today
B - same
D - same
T - will be burgers, mash and onion gravy
xx


----------



## Felinia

Yesterday was:
B: Vanilla and almond slim shake
L: HM Curried squash, red pepper and sweet potato soup
D: Chicken thigh, 2 new potatoes, HM ratatouille

Today breakfast and dinner the same, but lunch was a crustless quiche with salad.
Yesterday was a massive cook-in session.  I converted lots of veggies and 6 chicken thighs to 4 portions of chicken and veggie casserole plus 15 portions of veggie soup - you name it, the veg went in!  The other 2 chicken thighs went with my ratatouille.


----------



## rayray119

So this was yesterday.

Backfast granola

Lunch: sausage roll, rice cakes and vanilla latte machiato instant saccat. 

Snacks a square and a half of dark chocolate.   Snacking cheese.

Dinner vegan sausages(not vegan just like them sometimes), salad and a fruit and nut bar.


Snacks glucose tablets(obviously not a snack as such just a nessary) and later a Starbucks cookie and cream brownie(as got a too good to go order from Starbucks and cakes need eating as soon as possible really).


----------



## 42istheanswer

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Ham & Egg Cups (with spring onions and tomatoes) - similar to quiche but with ham instead of pastry, brewed coffee

Lunch: homemade Carrot, Pumpkin, Ham and Lettuce soup with 2 slices lighter Danish wholemeal toast and lurpak lighter,  followed by 2 plums, instant coffee

Dinner/Tea: McDonald’s BBQ Bacon Stack burger with an espresso (only bought the espresso really as needed to make the order over £20 to get £5 off and with kids food and my burger it was 45p under... espresso is 79p)


----------



## Nige13

Hi
I thought Burgen Bread was pretty high in carbs?


----------



## Leadinglights

Nige13 said:


> Hi
> I thought Burgen Bread was pretty high in carbs?


I think it depends on what you are comparing it to. It isn't compared to some of the very low carb breads that I have seen mentioned but lower than some of the 'normal' breads. Again depends if you look at per slice or per 100g.


----------



## Nige13

Leadinglights said:


> I think it depends on what you are comparing it to. It is compared to some of the very low carb breads that I have seen mentioned but lower than some of the 'normal' breads. Again depends if you look at per slice or per 100g.


Ah, right - I buy the Nimble Wholemeal whcih is pretty good per slice but have just stared to make my own too


----------



## silentsquirrel

Nige13 said:


> Hi
> I thought Burgen Bread was pretty high in carbs?


If you are looking at the initial posts from page 1 they are from 2012!  I think Burgen was a bit lower in carbs then. 
Also first 2 posts were from Type 1s, so not a problem for them!


----------



## Nige13

silentsquirrel said:


> If you are looking at the initial posts from page 1 they are from 2012!  I think Burgen was a bit lower in carbs then.
> Also first 2 posts were from Type 1s, so not a problem for them!


From page 1     are ya kidding!
I didn't say it was a problem for type *ones *- just saying I thought it was "pretty high in carbs!"


----------



## silentsquirrel

Nige13 said:


> From page 1     are ya kidding!
> I didn't say it was a problem for type *ones *- just saying I thought it was "pretty high in carbs!"


None of the very recent posts mentioned it as far as I could see.  Not everyone is low carb.


----------



## Barrowman

silentsquirrel said:


> None of the very recent posts mentioned it as far as I could see.  Not everyone is low carb.


In fact, I've been advised that I need to eat more carbs!!


----------



## Kaylz

I'll do 3 days

B - blueberry muffin and mug of coffee, same every day

Saturday 
D - ham, cheese and pickle toastie and Tunnocks caramel log
T - Pork crackling joint, mash and onion gravy
Evening - a few mugs of coffee, a couple of vanilla vodka and cokes and a few custard creams before bed

Sunday 
D - bacon and fried egg sandwich with tomato sauce, Tunnocks caramel log
T - Lincolnshire sausages, mash and onion gravy
Evening - a few mugs of coffee and a custard cream before bed

Today
D - Lentil & bacon soup with 2 slices of bread
T - is going to be salt & pepper chicken joint with herb baby potatoes
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Just a brunch for me today....

Half an apple with a small chunk of cheese (whilst I was cooking) ....followed by..... 

2 slices of black pudding with fried mushrooms and pickled beetroot and courgette/marrow.... Got a major thing for pickled stuff at the moment and I could easily sit down with a large jar of beetroot or pickled gherkins or pickled onions and eat them on their own and thankfully no real impact on my BG which is surprising considering beetroot is a sweet root vegetable and has added sugar in the pickling process. I can only assume the vinegar has some compensating effect.

Anyway, this was quick and easy comfort food meal because I am struggling a bit mentally at the moment. 

I have also had 2 cups of coffee with double cream.... again mostly for comfort factor.... and minimal impact on BG.


----------



## notmez

Barrowman said:


> In fact, I've been advised that I need to eat more carbs!!


Same.  I'm type 2 and I've been told to eat more carbs at my last nurse visit.  She said I'm getting too many low readings with the meal changes I've made, too many 4s in my pre meal finger pricks. I need to snack on more carbs between meals early in the day. 

Today (because I've slept since yesterday and I don't remember, apart from the chocolate I had after dinner) 
8.30. Weetabix
10.30  1 slice of white toast buttered 
12.00  veg sausages, onions ketchup and mustard in a small pitta. 
14.00 dark chocolate chip and ginger muffin 
16.00 Pear and some Almonds
19.00 ish - baked salmon, rice, roast veg, salad.


----------



## notmez

Oh yeah I do remember yesterday
Last night I had rice. Quorn and veg chilli with extra veg (stir-fried onions, mushrooms, broccoli and garlic)

Edit:  Enough garlic that you could make a necklace out of my test strips and use it as a vampire repellent.


----------



## Nige13

Homemade ginger biscuits - yum yum pigs bum


----------



## rebrascora

Today I was out of my usual breakfast yoghurt (and milk and cream and cheese) so I had the few remaining frozen berries (defrosted) with the tiny bit of remaining Nutty Granola and mixed seeds and some ground almonds all mixed up together.

Don't think I had any lunch.

Evening meal was quick and simple.... Tin of tuna drained and some chopped raw onio and sweetcorn and mayonnaise and a bit of chilli all mixed together. Then I microwaved a few whole savoy cabbage leaves for 2 mins and used them as wraps to contain the tuna filling.


----------



## Jenny65

Please dont judge me but yesterday wasn't a typical day. as I had a Christmas Pedicure session, as a treat with my daughter that involved food normally off limits but in a miniscule way, so i treated it as lunch.

Breakfast - Porridge, blueberries, Benecol - 40g carbs 304 calories
Lunch (naughty bit) - Prosecco, 1 Ferrero Rocher and 2 mini mince pies!! - 40 carbs snd 394 calories
Dinner - Lipotrim shake (normally I would have eaten a proper meal with lean meat and veg but my food shop was late and had an empty fridge!) - 16 carbs - 218 cal

Total carbs - 100
Total cal - 899

I will go back to eating my normal healthy low carb meals today, the lipotrim shake may have counteracted the prosecco lunch, and I have woken today weighing in 2 pounds lighter but I know despite eating items I shouldn't yesterday I actually ate less than my 1200 Cals so should not knock me off track.   I will be good today I promise, it was a special event and I had the choice of hot chocolate, gingerbread latte or prosecco, then a little tray with 3 chocolates and a mini mince pie, I had one choc and 2 mini mince pies (my daughter hates mince pies so gave me hers and as it was 75 pounds each I had my musnt waste that head on!)  I left 2 of the chocolates though and thoroughly enjoyed my day out with my daughter and now have sparkly gold toe nails and very soft skin!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I still haven't managed to get to the shops yet due to anxiety but necessity is the mother of invention so this morning it was black coffee but with a bit of Options hot chocolate mixed in and a knob of butter.... I really don't like "black coffee" so it was either butter or cream cheese.  
Breakfast is 1.5 small scabby apples from my own trees (really selling this I know! ) cored and chopped with some blackberries from the freezer stewed with cinnamon and a few sultanas and mixed seeds then made into a sort of porridge with a tablespoon of ground almonds and some psyllium husk and water and then a good dollop of cream cheese because it was the only dairy I had left apart from butter. Oh and I also had a slice of ham with some pickled beetroot earlier before the coffee.

Just really wanting to show that you can think outside the box and create a lowish carb filling breakfast from almost anything if you keep an open mind.


----------



## harbottle

Yesterday I made a mushroom soup - shiitake, chestnuts, miso, radishes, celery, ginger and hot chillies. Quite high in carbs, almost 20g, but no effect on BG. I also scoffed a bit too much low sugar dairy milk chocolate, but after a walk to record shop my post lunch and post choc BG was less than five, 

Tea was peas, sweet potatoes, chicken and feta bake from Sainsbury’s’s.


----------



## harbottle

Oh, the mushroom soup had Konjac noodles in it as well as spinach. It's delicious and warming!
(Recipe from the Caldesi 'Diabetes Weight Loss' book)


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> Well, I still haven't managed to get to the shops yet due to anxiety but necessity is the mother of invention so this morning it was black coffee but with a bit of Options hot chocolate mixed in and a knob of butter.... I really don't like "black coffee" so it was either butter or cream cheese.
> Breakfast is 1.5 small scabby apples from my own trees (really selling this I know! ) cored and chopped with some blackberries from the freezer stewed with cinnamon and a few sultanas and mixed seeds then made into a sort of porridge with a tablespoon of ground almonds and some psyllium husk and water and then a good dollop of cream cheese because it was the only dairy I had left apart from butter. Oh and I also had a slice of ham with some pickled beetroot earlier before the coffee.
> 
> Just really wanting to show that you can think outside the box and create a lowish carb filling breakfast from almost anything if you keep an open mind.


Coffee with cream cheese made me laugh, I imagine it would have blobs on the surface, mind you when you havent much left you can sometimes create something amazing.  I love improv cooking with left overs, but this time my left overs consisted of 2 apples, a tub of benecol buttery and some 85% dark chocolate,


----------



## Gemgem

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## Gemgem

What and where do you get Burgen from, I have never heard of it. (Type1).


----------



## rebrascora

Gemgem said:


> What and where do you get Burgen from, I have never heard of it. (Type1).


That post you quoted is from August 2012 and things have moved on a bit with products since then. Burgen is still available in some supermarkets I believe but can be hard to find. I think they changed the formulation slightly and there are now lower carb options by other manufacturers like LivLife and I think Nimble also do a low carb loaf and Warburtons do a No Added Sugar Wholemeal which is very widely available and is just 8 or 9g carbs per slice. 
However I see from your profile that you are Type 1, so really you do not need to buy low carb breads or other products because you just need to make sure you adjust your insulin doses to the carbs in what you choose to eat, so I am not sure why you are particularly interested in Burgen.


----------



## grovesy

I personally find the Nimble to be as difficult to get.


----------



## Brambleberry

I had
Breakfast 1/2 avocado on toast seasoned with hot sauce ( no added sugar) wholemeal toast tinned tomatoes and dry fried egg
Lunch: Kippers with one slice wholemeal bread ( I often try and go carb free at lunch though) on tangerine
Dinner:
Veg daal with butternut squash sweet potato onion spinach corriander red lentils and brown rice
a very small ALDI bar of 85% dark chocolate, 1 apple.


----------

